# Indian Navy News & Discussions



## EagleEyes

Post articles, events here. No need to create topic on *everything.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ironman

*Construction of scorpene submarines ​*
Construction of the first, second and third submarine commenced in December 2006, December 2007 and August 2008 respectively. As per the contract signed with Mazagaon Docks Limited (MDL), first submarine is scheduled to be delivered in December 2012 and thereafter, one each every year till December 2017. On account of some teething problems, absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of MDL purchased materials (MPM), slippage in the delivery schedule is expected. Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Kishnbhai V Patel in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## ironman

*Scorpene delivery delays to impact navy's capability: Antony​*
Mon, Jul 20 05:42 PM

New Delhi, July 20 (IANS) The delay in the delivery of French Scorpene submarines would adversely impact the underwater capability of the Indian Navy, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said Monday.

He told parliament that slippage in the delivery schedule is expected on account of some teething problems, absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of MDL (Mazgaon Docks Limited) purchased materials (MPM).

Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels, he said.

Construction of the first, second and third submarine commenced in December 2006, December 2007 and August 2008, respectively.

India inked a $3.5 billion deal with France in 2006 for six Scorpene submarines. The first of these submarines is to be delivered by 2011 while the remaining five will be built at the state-owned Mazgaon Docks Limited in Mumbai.

*Under a 20-year submarine perspective plan, Indian Navy intends to acquire 24 submarines by the year 2020.*


----------



## sudhir007

Navy to be responsible for overall maritime security: Govt

The Indian Navy will solely be responsible for overall security of the coastal zones, the government said today.

Minister of State for Home Affairs M Ramachandran said the Director General of Coast Guard will also assume the role of Commander Coastal Command.

"The government of India has designated Indian Navy as the authority responsible for overall maritime security which includes coastal security and offshore security," the Minister said in a written reply in the Lok Sabha.

"The Director General Coast Guard has been designated as Commander Coastal Command responsible for overall coordination between Central and state agencies in all matters relating to coastal security. These decisions are being implemented by the Ministry of Defence," he said.

While replying to a question on instances of infiltration through the coastal areas, Ramachandran said, "As per the information available, there has been no case reported or encountered during the last three years, except a case regarding infiltration by sea route on November 26 last year leading to Mumbai attacks. The matter is under investigation and sub-judice."

Joint coastal patrolling is also being carried out along the coasts of Gujarat and Maharashtra under operation SWAN by Coast Guard, Navy and other agencies, the Minister said.

India had previously used a leased Russian-built nuclear submarine INS Chakra from January 1988 to January 1991.

With the launch of the indigenously-built nuclear-powered submarine, India will join the exclusive club of US, Russia, China, France and the UK with similar capabilities.

The ATV, developed jointly by the Navy and the DRDO, will give India the additional power of a nuclear weapon strike from the sea, apart from surface and air which it currently possesses.

According to sources, the nuclear reactor of the submarine has been developed at the Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research, Kalpakkam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India's Scorpene Subs Delayed*
By vivek raghuvanshi, NEW DELHI 
Published: 21 Jul 2009 17:50

Technical problems are delaying India's Scorpene submarine program, Defence Minister A. K Antony told Parliament July 20.

"On account of some teething problems, absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL) purchased materials (MPM), slippage in the delivery schedule is expected. Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels," Antony said.

The program got underway in 2005, when India licensed the right to build six Scorpenes for $3.9 billion from France. Construction of the first, second and third submarine began in December 2006, December 2007 and August 2008 respectively. The first sub was to have been delivered in December 2012, with one more each year through 2017, said Antony.

The Navy currently operates 16 submarines, including two Foxtrots due to retire. By 2012, there will be only nine submarines left, said a senior Indian Navy official.

The official noted that China is building several nuclear submarines to add to its sub fleet of roughly 30 modern boats and a few dozen older ones.

India's Scorpene Subs Delayed - Defense News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Sea trials of Russia's Nerpa submarine on schedule - official | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

KHABAROVSK, July 24 (RIA Novosti) - Final sea trials of Russia's Nerpa nuclear-powered submarine, which was damaged in a fatal accident during previous tests, are continuing on schedule, a shipyard official said on Friday.

The vessel resumed sea trials on July 10 in the Sea of Japan following extensive repairs.

"The resumed sea trials are going according to schedule," the official at the Amur shipyard said, without specifying when the tests would be completed.

A high-ranking defense official said on July 10 the trials would last for about two weeks.

On November 8, 2008, while the Nerpa was undergoing sea trials in the Sea of Japan, its on-board fire suppression system went off, releasing a deadly gas into the sleeping quarters. Three crewmembers and 17 shipyard workers were killed. There were 208 people, 81 of them submariners, on board the vessel at the time.

Following the repairs, which cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($60 million), the submarine was cleared for final sea trials before being commissioned with the Russian Navy and leased to the Indian Navy by the end of 2009.

India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease of the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine.

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.


----------



## Maritimer

Will IN conduct its own sea trials after leasing or will the Nerpa be operational soon after its commissioning in the Russian Navy? Can someone clarify.

Going by the delays in Gorshkov, it makes us skeptical about the delivery of the N-sub per schedule.


----------



## aimarhenry

any update on the india-made AC?can someone start a thread about that?we would love to get more information


----------



## King Julien

Seven new stealth frigates to be built in India​
Indias largest warship builders  Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL), Mumbai; and Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), Kolkata  have prevailed over the Indian Navys objections. Business Standard has learned that MDL and GRSE will divide between them the entire order for seven improved stealth frigates, code-named Project 17A.

The navy was insisting that the first two frigates of Project 17A be built abroad, so that MDL and GRSE could learn how to build ships using new modular methods that are preferred by European shipyards. This would have raised the price of Project 17A by more than Rs 5,000 crore.

MDL and GRSE countered that they possessed the technology and the experience for building cutting-edge warships entirely in India.

Each Shivalik class frigate of Project 17 was priced at Rs 2,600 crore, and the navy plans to insist on the same price for Project 17A. Building abroad would cost at least twice as much as building at MDL and GRSE.

But the navy was focusing on early delivery, rather than cost. Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sureesh Mehta, insisted on presenting before the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), the highest decision-making body in the Ministry of Defence (MoD), the advantages of kicking off Project 17A in a foreign shipyard. But Defence Minister AK Antony stepped in to order entirely indigenous production.

At GRSE, a modernisation programme is underway to create the facilities needed for building Project 17A. The Chairman and Managing Director (CMD), Rear Admiral KC Sekhar, said a fully equipped modular yard with a 250-ton Goliath crane will be ready in mid-2011. By then, MoD sanctions will be in place and the navy would have completed the design of Project 17B.

Explaining the time-line, Admiral Sekhar said, The MoD has informally told us that MDL and GRSE will build Project 17A; we are awaiting [formal sanction]. Once the navy finalises the size and design of the new frigate, we will decide our build strategy and costing. Then, hopefully, by the end of 2009, the MoD will issue a Request for Proposals (RfP); GRSE and MDL will submit separate quotes; and then the MoD will place a formal order on the shipyards. Construction should start by end-2011.

This is the first time that Indias two major defence shipyards are sharing one project between them. And while MDL and GRSE are bidding separately, they are working in close consultation.

Admiral Sekhar points out that both shipyards have a common aim: to construct this largest-ever order of seven frigates without any delays. He explains, We will have a common design for all seven ships of Project 17A. MDL can be the lead shipyard, since they have more experience in building bigger ships. They can start work on the first frigate; after six months, we will start work on the second one.

While MDL takes the lead in construction, GRSE will lead the design effort. A month ago, three companies  GRSE; French shipbuilder, DCNS; and Kolkata-based IT engineering company, Vision Comptech  formed a joint venture (JV) to design marine products, including warships, for customers globally. This JV is expected to work with the navys Directorate General of Naval Design (DGND) on the design for Project 17A.

If all goes well, say the shipyards, the first Project 17A frigates should be delivered to the Indian Navy by 2016-17.

Old Thread--
http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/28525-navy-seals-45-000-cr-deal-seven-frigate.html


----------



## Mig-29

Does anyone has any information in regards to the DSRV in Indian navy , whether they have it or not or is there any future planning.


----------



## Mig-29

Shortage of warships in Indian Navy.


RECENT reports indicate that the government has approved the acquisition of six new frigates for the Navy, all to be built locally, three at the Mazagon Docks (MDL) at Mumbai and the remaining three at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) at Kolkata. The decision to acquire these ships, when the force levels are dwindling, is something to feel satisfied about; what is not so reassuring is the manner in which this decision is sought to be executed.Look at the record of MDL. Its first frigate came out in 1972, the twelfth, in 2002. In short, the shipyard took 30 years to build a dozen ships. Since 2000, it has had six destroyers/frigates on order, the first of these may join the Navy in 2011 and the last, even with some miraculous increase in productivity, by 2020. In this background, the decision to ask this yard to produce three more frigates within the same time frame is seriously flawed and totally out of touch with reality. It can hardly begin work on these, leave aside exaggerated claims, until those already in its order book are got ready and delivered. So, what is being said, in effect, is that the new frigates would come to the Navy from MDL only after 2020. The picture at GRSE is worse. This yard was asked to build three frigates in 1986, to be delivered by 1994; they were actually delivered by 2002, double the earlier time frame offered by GRSE. No more orders were given taking into account this unsatisfactory performance. The decision to now ask this yard to produce three frigates for delivery by 2020 i.e. in eleven years, when a suitable collaborator is still to be selected, is clearly something surreal; it is just not going to happen. Expertise in building complex warships is not something that comes up overnight built on pious hopes.There have been claims that technology transfer arrangements for the new ships with the chosen collaborator will involve modular construction techniques which will permit work to be progressed faster than has been possible hitherto. This is debatable. Not only does this involve the availability of very heavy duty cranes (which can be got) but availability of space where huge sections can be put together before being taken for assembly.These additional areas are just not there at MDL which is already loaded with the orders mentioned above, not to speak of the six Scorpene class submarines whose construction in that yard is also running behind time by two to three years, mainly because neither the required facilities nor expertise has been built up as originally claimed. As for the GRSE, there is some cushion in terms of space but manpower skills are way behind that of MDL. So, any expectations that results will quickly move from dismal to brilliant are misplaced, to say the least.The story at MDL is not much different. But in these 30-odd years, gaps have been successively filled by purchases from abroad, five destroyers from the erstwhile USSR in the 1980s, three frigates from Russia in the 2000s followed by orders for another three of that class, to be delivered in the next three to four years. This has been a wise approach, which has enabled the Navy to remain afloat when dependence on indigenous sources only would have surely been suicidal. There is need for judicious balancing of the two avenues, local construction and import. In earlier imports of frigates and destroyers, there was no real transfer of technology. So our shipyards did not benefit too much. We should learn from those experiences as we select our options for the future.The acquisition of six new frigates offers exactly that opportunity, to the advantage of the yards as well as the Navy. The first two ships should be bought from the chosen foreign yard and while those vessels are under construction, personnel from MDL and GRSE should be deputed to gain familiarity with the methods and technologies being used as both will be new. This association will also enable our workers to differentiate between those areas which require critical attention and those which are familiar. They will then be better able to handle indigenous construction.This process was followed very advantageously when four submarines were acquired from Germany in the 1980s and early 1990s. The first two were bought outright from HDW, the German shipyard, and workers from MDL attended their construction. Consequently, time and cost overruns with the two built locally thereafter were minimal. If this same route is followed for the frigates, the first two could be delivered within five to six years, with the remaining four coming later. This would plug the gaps in the Navy&#8217;s force levels quicker while making the indigenous process more confident and capable.In short, the decision to build all six ships locally is not consistent with the need to supplement force levels quickly while developing indigenous capabilities. It should be reviewed. Exaggerated and optimistic claims by the local shipyards are not new and have been made repeatedly over the decades. That mistaken assessment of capability is natural, even understandable, but it should not cloud decision-making, which should be based on awareness of ground realities and a pragmatic view of what is probable. Hoping against hope is not the way to go.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Shortage of warships in Indian Navy


----------



## Mig-29

First stage of sea trial of Akula-II class 'Nerpa' SSN for India completed.



The first stage of new sea trials of Russia's Nerpa nuclear attack submarine, which was damaged in a fatal accident in previous tests, has been successfully completed, the Amur shipyard said on Monday. The vessel resumed sea trials on July 10 in the Sea of Japan following extensive repairs. "The first set of sea trials has been successfully completed according to schedule," a shipyard official told RIA Novosti. "The sub is back at the in Bolshoy Kamen in the Primorye Territory, and it is getting ready for the second stage of the scheduled testing," the official said, adding that some equipment for performance checking and adjustment work will be installed on board the submarine. On November 8, 2008, while the Nerpa was undergoing sea trials in the Sea of Japan, its on-board fire suppression system went off, releasing a deadly gas into the sleeping quarters. Three crewmembers and 17 shipyard workers were killed. There were 208 people, 81 of them submariners, on board the vessel at the time. Following the repairs, which cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($60 million), the submarine was cleared for final sea trials before being commissioned with the Russian Navy, and will be leased to the Indian Navy by the end of 2009. India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease of the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine. Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.Akula-II class 'Nerpa' nuclear-powered attack submarine, which is likely to be operational with the Indian Navy much before New Delhi's indigenous 'INS Arihant'.

ASIAN DEFENCE: First stage of sea trial of Akula-II class 'Nerpa' SSN for India completed


----------



## sudhir007

hi guys any news about shivalik class frigate..????


----------



## Mig-29

sudhir007 said:


> hi guys any news about shivalik class frigate..????




There is an article posted by king julien about the construction of project 17A class frigates in india.


----------



## sudhir007

Mig-29 said:


> There is an article posted by king julien about the construction of project 17A class frigates in india.



Im asking about the current one what is current status or when she enter in IN.


----------



## sudhir007

The navy surfaces

The &#8220;launch&#8221; of the first Indian-built nuclear submarine marks the beginning of a new phase for India&#8217;s navy. Not because of what everyone has commented on&#8212;namely, the fact that the country has joined a global club of (so far) five countries, because that can be said to be true only when the Arihant and its nuclear arsenal become operational, in a couple of years&#8212;but because it signals the effort that is under way to build the country&#8217;s submarine fleet (and indeed the entire Indian Navy) after a hiatus of a couple of decades. India&#8217;s submarine fleet today is smaller than it was 15 or 20 years ago, in large part because the programme to build HDW submarines at Mazagon Docks was scrapped in the wake of a bribery scandal that surfaced in the early 1980s; this was the first of several episodes in the last quarter century when a pay-off scandal derailed an armaments acquisition programme. India&#8217;s surface fleet too is no bigger than it was 30 or 35 years ago, though boat-for-boat the fighting capacity has improved. Now, the programme to build 10 stealth frigates promises to change that picture, helped also by the planned acquisition of some boats from Russia (including a controversial aircraft carrier). Navies take decades to build, so it may be 2020 before India&#8217;s naval fighting capacity is significantly enhanced. The good news is that the task has begun.

Progress has been slow because the country is on a learning curve (the Arihant has taken more than a quarter century to build), and because of limited production capacity. Now, for the first time, there are two fully booked production enterprises, Mazagon Docks and Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers. In addition, Cochin Shipyard is building an indigenous aircraft carrier whose keel was laid in February, with two more to follow. For good measure, private enterprises like Larsen & Toubro have increased their capabilities, and have contributed to the overall effort. The positive aspect of the building of naval fighting capability is the extent to which the ship acquisition programme has been indigenised; this has been possible because the navy has worked closely with manufacturers in a way that has not been in evidence when it comes to either the air force or the army.

The good news has come along with reports last week of the Comptroller and Auditor General slamming the navy for going in for an old aircraft carrier that will cost more than a new one. It is no secret that the Russians have raised the price of the Gorshkov quite substantially, more than once, causing much heartburn in the defence ministry. But India has persisted with the deal, presumably for strategic reasons. The CAG report should be carefully studied to see whether the contract could have been handled differently. Other lessons from the experience should also be built into institutional memory so that the experience is not repeated. It is also possible that the full story has not come out, in that the price has gone up in part because the navy has asked for more hardware and software to be loaded onto the ship.


----------



## sudhir007

Coastal security exercise kicks off - Bhubaneswar - City - NEWS - The Times of India

KENDRAPADA: The navy and Indian Coast Guard on Wednesday took part in their first ever joint exercise with state police and other security agencies 
in the Bay of Bengal off Orissa coast. 
The exercise was conducted in the sea and on land near Paradeep in Jagatsinghpur and seaside villages of Talachua and Kharinashi in Kendrapada district, a senior official of Indian Coast Guard in Paradeep said on Wednesday. 

The exercise marked the beginning of a two-day coastal security exercise to guard the 484-km Orissa coast after Pakistani terrorists attacked Mumbai last December. "Its a learning exercise for us," Paradeep marine police station officer T Patel said. Four ships of India Coast Guard and two navy ships joined the amphibious operations, said a senior official.


----------



## Mig-29

Navy chief in Gorshkov.


"If you can find me a warship of this kind for under $2-billion, I will write you a cheque." That's Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sureesh Mehta on the freshly contentious acquisition of the Admiral Gorshkov/INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier. At a seminar this morning on self-reliance for the Navy, the Admiral also stoutly defended the CAG's indictment that the Navy had not worked out a proper risk analysis as far as the acquisition of the Gorshkov was concerned. He said, "That is simply out of the question. We had been looking at this acquisition since the early 1990s. One of our officers [former Deputy Chief Vice Admiral SV Gopalachari], as you know, died in harness working on this acquisition."

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Navy Chief Keeps Gorshkov Afloat


----------



## sudhir007

domain-b.com : Israeli Navy successfully tests improved Barak missile

The Israeli Navy successfully tested the Barak surface-air-missile system some days back intercepting an incoming "enemy" missile. Sources said the interceptor missile was an improved version of the Barak missile that will be installed on all Israeli missile ships. 

According to Israeli defence sources, the enemy missile, fired from a missile corvette, was intercepted and completely destroyed by a Barak missile launched from another Sa'ar 5-class missile ship. 

The test took place in the Mediterranean Sea.

It may be noted that in course of the Second Lebanon War, a Hezbullah-fired Chinese C-802 missile struck another Sa'ar 5-class missile corvette, INS Hanit, killing four sailors. It was claimed that the ships radar systems had been deactivated due to poor intelligence and its Barak system was not functioning.

Israel Aerospace Industries is currently in the final development stages of the Barak-8 missile, which is scheduled to become operational next year. The new missile will reportedly feature a more advanced seeker and be capable of longer ranges.

India and the Barak-8


----------



## Mig-29

S1000 SSK back in the reckoning for Indian navy

A combination of factors is understood to be leading to the Indian Navy positively leaning back towards seriously considering the Russo-Italian S1000 submarine for its (Project-75A) second line of diesel-electric attack submarines to be built under technology transfer within the country. The S1000, a joint design and development initiative between Russia's Central Design Bureau for Marine Engineering "Rubin" and Italy's Fincantieri, is apparently being considered with as much seriousness now as the larger Amur 1650, currently assumed to be the frontrunner for the highly lucrative deal (a good chunk of the Navy favours the Amur). A presentation on the S1000 was made to the Indian Navy in late 2006 and then in early 2008, though the Indian Navy had observed at the time, that the S1000 may be too small for its needs (the fact that anti-surface warfare was a stated secondary profile did not go down well either at the time). The photograph (Figure 4) of the U212's combat centre was used in the presentation made to the Navy on the S1000.

Note, however, that Rosoboronexport is pushing only the Amur 1650, it's only the Italian Ministry of Defence that is pushing the S1000, even though Rosobornexport is a partner.

Unlike the DCNS Scorpene line (Project 75), the second line of submarines will look to purchase submarines with air independent propulsion (AIP) systems as standard. And unlike Rubin's proposed AIP system on the Amur, the Indian Navy is understood to be very keen on the S1000's AIP system, particularly because its based on the Siemens SiNavyCIS BZM-120 PEM hydrogen fuel cell (Figure 3).

The S1000 also features specialised non-magnetic hull fabrication, a feature that the Navy wants in its next line. The HDW U-214 is almost definitely out of the reckoning -- Pakistan is in line to order three from Germany. Also, the Indian Navy is simply not convinced that the Type 214 takes any meaningful advanced technologies from the Type 212/212A of which it is an export derivative.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: S1000 SSK back in the reckoning for Indian Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

In the hot Kolkata sun, on the banks of the Hooghly river, craftsmen from Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) swarm over what will be the Indian Navy&#8217;s most high-tech stealth warship. For GRSE, the navy&#8217;s order for four anti-submarine warfare (ASW) corvettes is its flagship project. But Project 28, as it is termed, is two years behind schedule. 

The first corvette was to join the fleet early next year. Business Standard discovered, during a first-ever media visit to this secretive project, that it will be delivered only in June 2012. The other three corvettes of Project 28 will follow at one-year intervals. 

The major reason for the delay: the Indian Navy has stipulated such unprecedented standards of stealth for every piece of equipment on board that suppliers have struggled to develop engines, transmission, air-conditioning and power-generating systems that work silently enough to meet those requirements. Furthermore, the navy mandated that Indian suppliers would provide much of that equipment. 

The Project 28 corvettes are 2,500-tonne warships that will protect Indian Navy battle groups and coastal installations from lurking enemy submarines. In the deadly cat-and-mouse game between ASW corvettes and submarines, the stealthier vessel is usually the winner, detecting and destroying its opponent after sneaking up undetected. The challenge of Project 28 has been to minimise vibrations and noise from the ship&#8217;s machinery, propellers, and from water swirling past the hull. 

Success has come late in developing some of this equipment. The Kirloskar group has delivered the engines, albeit after a delay. Earlier this year, DCNS of France supplied the Raft Mounted Gearbox, which almost completely suppresses noise from the power pack. But Wartsila India is still struggling to reduce vibration in the four diesel alternators that will power the corvette&#8217;s electronics. 

Once all this is in place, six huge spaces will have to be cut open in the corvette&#8217;s hull, through which giant cranes will lower monster-sized equipment like the 65-tonne engines. Then the hull will be welded shut once again. 

For the navy, which has implemented indigenisation as something of a religion &#8212; the Naval Headquarters includes a full-fledged Directorate of Indigenisation &#8212; the delay in Project 28 is a regrettable, but acceptable, consequence of its twin objectives: building cutting edge warships and, simultaneously, developing an Indian warship building industry. 

The Navy Chief, Admiral Sureesh Mehta told Business Standard the navy had carefully laid down stealth standards that were absolutely necessary in war. Admiral Mehta explained, &#8220;We cannot compromise operational requirements for suppliers who are having difficulties meeting standards. We cannot come second in war.&#8221; 

The navy&#8217;s top designer, Rear Admiral M K Badhwar, says the navy is determined to nurture an Indian supplier base, to develop increasingly high-tech products for warships. He points out, &#8220;Initially, they (the private companies) had real problems in meeting the sophistication levels that we were demanding. But we insisted and now most of them have done so. This is vital for an indigenous shipbuilding industry.&#8221; 

All this has taken the cost of Project 28 from a sanctioned Rs 2,800 crore (Rs 700 crore per corvette), to an estimated Rs 7,000 crore now. This is approximately in line with cost increases for previous Indian-built warships. 

GRSE&#8217;s Chairman and Managing Director, Rear Admiral K C Sekhar, explains, &#8220;Fortunately, our shipyard will not take a financial hit, since this was a cost-plus contract (in which the actual cost of construction of the first ship will be the basis for paying for the entire project). But we have learned valuable lessons. The complexity of the project was totally underestimated.&#8221; 

The Project 28 corvettes, when they join the navy&#8217;s fleet, will be silent and heavily armed. An Otomelara Super Rapid Gun Mount (SRGM) on the bow can pour 76 millimetre shells onto aerial and surface targets. Flanking it will be two Indigenous Rocket Launchers (IRLs) that can fire at both submarines and ships. Submarines can also be engaged through six torpedo tubes. Two AK 630 Gatling guns, one on either side, can shoot down attacking aircraft. Finally, vertically launched missiles are likely to be mounted for engaging surface targets. 

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Mig-29 said:


> And unlike Rubin's proposed AIP system on the Amur, *the Indian Navy is understood to be very keen on the S1000's AIP system, particularly because its based on the Siemens SiNavyCIS BZM-120 PEM hydrogen fuel cell (Figure 3).*



Kind of strange that the IN is so keen about the fuel cells now, I thought they worries about the safty and that's why they rejected U214 and went for Scorpene? If we now got for fuel cells it only shows that Scorpene was a political (and imo wrong) decision!


----------



## sudhir007

defence.professionals | defpro.com

14:12 GMT, August 3, 2009 TRIESTE, Italy | Fincantieri has gained new important orders from foreign navies: a corvette for the United Arab Emirates Navy of and a fleet tanker for the Indian Navy. The vessels, worth 250 million Euros, will be built at Fincantieri&#8217;s Italian shipyards.

The &#8220;Abu Dhabi class&#8221; design of the corvette for the U.A.E., due for delivery early 2011, has been developed from the &#8220;Cigala Fulgosi&#8221;, on the basis of which four &#8220;Comandanti&#8221; class vessels were built for the Italian Navy.

In addition to an option for a second sister ship, the contract also comprises provision to the U.A.E. Navy of logistical support and training for crew. What makes the order even more important for Italian industry is that the ship&#8217;s combat system will be supplied by Selex Sistemi Integrati, a company in the Finmeccanica group.

The Indian Navy, on the other hand, has exercised its option for a second fleet tanker which was included in the contract signed in 2008, with delivery in the last half of 2011, a sister ship to the first fleet tanker currently under construction and due for delivery in 2010.

Fincantieri has been following the Indian market closely. Following delivery in 2007 of the Sagar Nidhi, an oceanographic vessel for the National Institute of Ocean Technology (NIOT) of Madras, the company has continued its co-operation &#8211; drawing on the strength of its experience building the Cavour, the flagship of the Italian Navy &#8211; with the shipyard of Cochin for the design of the engine, technology transfer and the provision of complementary services for the construction of the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) currently under construction. Fincantieri has completed the functional and detailed design of the propulsion system and assistance at the Indian shipyard is soon due to start up.

Commenting on the announcement of the orders, Giuseppe Bono, Chief Executive Officer of Fincantieri said: &#8220;We are beginning to reap what we have sown. These important orders constitute for our Group a significant signal of recovery in the naval export market, especially in view of the current crisis. They come on the heels of the recent awarding of the first orders in the Littoral Combat Ship program which involves our shipyards in the USA, and confirm that the company was right to take the strategic decision to be present in all sectors, from civilian to military.&#8221;

Since January this year Fincantieri has gained orders in the naval sector for a total value of over 500 million Euros.

TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS

-- The corvette for the U.A.E. will be 88 metres long, 12m broad and have a displacement at full load of 1,650 tonnes. The ship will be able to reach a speed of 25 knots with an endurance of over 3,000 nautical miles at 14 knots, thanks to 2 diesel engines of 7,000 kW. Accommodation will be available for a crew of approximately 70.

This cutting edge ship will mainly carry out patrolling and surveillance activities and may be employed in anti-submarine, anti-aircraft and surface activities. She will be able to exchange tactical data in real time with other naval vessels, helicopters and bases on shore and will be able to provide support and shelter for helicopters of the Emirate Navy. In addition to highly flexible operational capabilities, the vessel will also feature high standards of safety and living conditions for the comfort for the crew.

-- The Indian fleet tanker on the other hand will be 175 metres long, 25 m broad, for a height of 19 metres and have a displacement at full load of 27,500 tonnes. Powered by two diesel engines of 10,000 kW the ship will be able to reach a maximum speed of 20 knots.

As for the first fleet tanker, the propulsion system will be made up of a shaft with an adjustable pitch propeller and the vessel will have a flight deck for medium-heavy helicopters (up to 10 tons). Thanks to her double hatches, it will be possible to carry out refueling of four ships at the same time. She will be able to accommodate approximately 250 people, including crew and supplementary personnel.

Last but not least she will feature a double hull, which can guarantee greater protection of the fuel tanks against the risk of pollution in case of collision or damage, in accordance with the new Marpol environmental protection regulations of the International Maritime Organization.


----------



## sudhir007

fullstory

New Delhi, Aug 6 (PTI) In a bid to strengthen the Navy's capabilities to detect airborne and surface-based maritime threats, Government has approved the acquisition of five Russian Kamov-31 early warning choppers.

Defence Ministry officials said the Cabinet Committee of Security (CCS) at a meeting on Tuesday gave its approval for procuring these choppers, which can track 30-40 targets on ground and air simultaneously with its airborne electronic warfare radar, mounted on the underbelly of the chopper.

The deal for the five choppers between India and Russia is expected to be signed in the next couple of months, they said.

Navy already has a fleet of nine Ka-31 helicopters, which are deployed on India's only aircraft carrier INS Virat and the Talwar Class Guided Missile frigates of the Navy. They are also operated from Navy's shore based air stations.


----------



## pmukherjee

A few excerpts from Russian news papers. *Gorshkov update.*
India could agree on extra $1.2 bln for Admiral Gorshkov - paper | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

15:2906/08/2009
MOSCOW, August 6 (RIA Novosti) - Russia is hoping to reach an agreement with India in August on an additional $1.2 billion to finalize the overhaul of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy, a Russian newspaper said on Thursday.

The next round of talks to determine the final funding amount for the carrier's repair and modernization is due to take place in India within the next few days.

According to Nezavisimaya Gazeta newspaper, India has no alternative but to allocate the required $1.2 bln, despite recent objections from the government's accounting office, because the Indian Navy desperately needs to replace its INS Viraat, which, although currently operational, is now 50 years old.

Under the original $1.5 billion 2004 contract between Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, which includes delivery of MiG-29K Fulcrum carrier-based fighters, the work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.

However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was "exorbitant."

After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.

Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount and the issue of the additional funding remains unresolved.

The Times of India newspaper said earlier that the deal had been criticized by India's Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) that called the ship "junk" in a July report.

"It can be seen that the Indian Navy was acquiring a second-hand refitted aircraft carrier that had half the life span of and was 60 percent more expensive that a new one," said the report.

However, Indian defense minister's aide Pallam Raji has recently said the Indian authorities are ready to consider Russia's proposal to raise the price of the deal by $1.2 bln.

Konstantin Makiyenko, deputy director of the Center for Strategic Analysis, a Moscow based think tank, has said that the Indian government will most likely agree on the new deal considering that China has launched an ambitious aircraft carrier construction program.

He reiterated that India's only aircraft carrier - INS Viraat - will be decommissioned in the next few years, while construction of its own aircraft carrier would take much longer than the remaining overhaul of the Russian warship.

"Basically, India does not have an alternative but to agree [on the deal]," he said.

Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.

After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.

Admiral Gorshkov is a modified Kiev class aircraft carrier, originally named Baku.

The ship was laid down in 1978 at the Nikolayev South shipyard in Ukraine, launched in 1982, and commissioned with the Soviet Navy in 1987.

It was renamed after the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991.

In 1994, following a boiler room explosion, the Admiral Gorshkov sat in dock for a year for repairs. After a brief return to service in 1995, she was finally withdrawn from service in 1996 and put up for sale.

The ship's displacement is 45,000 tons. It has maximum speed of 32 knots and an endurance of 13,500 nautical miles (25,000 km) at a cruising speed of 18 knots.


----------



## pmukherjee

*Krivak Frigates update.*


18:4905/08/2009
KALININGRAD, August 5 (RIA Novosti) - The Russian Yantar shipyard is negotiating a $60 million loan to enable it to complete the construction of three frigates for the Indian Navy, the company director said on Wednesday.

Russia is building three Project 11356 Krivak IV class guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

Igor Orlov said the shipyard had previously taken out a $110 million loan from Russian national development bank Vnesheconombank (VEB) but was now forced to seek an additional $60 million loan due to "financial constraints."

He added that the problems had been caused by fluctuations in the ruble-to-dollar exchange rate.

"When the contract was signed, the rate was 28.2 rubles per $1, but then it fell to 23.5 rubles," he said, adding that the shipyard had lost about 500 million rubles as a result.

However, the current exchange rate is 31 rubles per $1.

Russia said in late June it would meet its obligations to deliver the frigates to India by 2012.

An industry official said the first ship would be floated out this year, the second, in spring 2010, and the third a bit later, adding that the Indian government had provided sufficient and timely project financing.

A delegation of Indian military officials, led by India's deputy chief of the naval staff, Vice Adm. Raman P Suthan, visited the Yantar shipyard last October and said they were satisfied with the pace and the construction quality.

Russia previously built in 2004 three Krivak class frigates - INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar - for India, but they all were delivered late.

All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic anti-ship cruise missile systems and not the Club-N/3M54TE missile system, which was installed on previous frigates.

The Krivak class frigate has deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.


----------



## sudhir007

Dont have capability or intention to match China force for force: Navy chief

Pointing out that India&#8217;s expenditure on Defence has been hovering around a low two percent of GDP in recent years, Mehta said that the strategy to deal with China on the military front would be to introduce modern technology and create a &#8220;reliable stand-off deterrent.&#8221; 
&#8220;On the military front, our strategy to deal with China must include reducing the military gap and countering the growing Chinese footprint in the Indian Ocean Region,&#8221; the officer said. 
However, he warned that unless spending on defence is increased substantially, the military gap could even widen further. &#8220;Let alone bridging the gap between us and our potential adversaries, without a substantial increase, the gap may widen further and dilute our operational edge,&#8221; Mehta said. 
Making it clear that India needs to grow out of its Pakistan-centric approach when it comes to strategic planning, Mehta said that China&#8217;s growing power should be a major consideration in future national planning.


----------



## ironman

*Hindustan shipyard to be transferred to MoD​*Posted: Wednesday, Aug 12, 2009 at 0445 hrs 
New Delhi:

After the launch of Arihant, the countrys first nuclear submarine last month, decks have been cleared for the transfer of a crucial shipyard  off Visakhapatnam  from the Shipping Ministry to the Ministry of Defence towards creating an indigenous capability to manufacture nuclear submarines.

Hindustan Shipyard, close to the Ship Building Centre where Arihant was manufactured, is set to be transferred to the MoD and will be critical to the Navys plan to induct a fleet of nuclear submarines in the coming years.

The transfer comes after protracted negotiations between the two Ministries. The move was stalled during the last UPA after former Shipping Minister T R Baalu stubbornly refused to let go of the shipyard citing that their shipbuilding capacity would be hit considerably.

An empowered Group of Ministers (EGoM), headed by Pranab Mukherjee, was finally formed last year to sort out the issue which involved transfer of some strategic land owned by the Port Trust of India to the MoD. The negotiations saw heavy resistance from Baalus Shipping Ministry with tempers running high at several such meetings.


----------



## ironman

* I hope shell last 30 years and more ​*S. Anandan 

*A transformational wave buoyed by blue-water capability and cutting-edge technology is sweeping the Indian Navy. The force has embarked on a plan for all-round asset-building and indigenisation. Admiral Sureesh Mehta, the Chief of the Naval Staff, in a conversation with The Hindu in Kochi on August 3, puts in perspective the tasks ahead. Excerpts:*

With you at the helm, the Navy has attained many milestones: leading the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), dedicating the Naval Academy in Ezhimala to the nation, laying the keel of the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier, launching Indias first nuclear submarine

True, but individuals are transient themselves. The goal has already been set for the long-drawn process of transformation. The ball has started rolling and will continue in the next watch, as we call it. Weve been carrying it forward because there is just so much that is going to happen in the armed forces and, therefore, we need to change the way in which we work. There is a need to adapt ourselves to different practices which will allow us to ride this wave. That was the roadmap we had set for ourselves.

Foreign collaboration has been a tremendous success story. A few months after taking over as the Navy chief, it struck me that we could do something novel to bring all our neighbours closer to one another, and we floated the IONS. It didnt take long to stabilise. So in its first conclave in Delhi, of the 32 littoral countries in the Indian Ocean, 28 were represented  23 by their Navy chiefs and five by the deputies. There was demand from other Navies that we continue to organise it. But as per its constitution, the chairmanship rotates every two years. The UAE has volunteered to host the next IONS.

Indigenisation is the Navys mantra and its in this context that were building the IAC. The project was conceived many years ago, but in the mid-1990s a new concept, that of the air defence ship (ADS), came about as an alternative proposition to massive, expensive carriers. Thus, the carrier we had already designed was put on the chopping block with the cost factor in mind.

However, as soon as we realised that it wouldnt suffice, we reverted to the actual plan to have huge carriers  40,000 tonne and above  with adequate capabilities. The keel-laying of the IAC was a significant step. Weve been reviewing the project continuously. Weve a good, competent partner in Cochin Shipyard, which has been doing the refits of our carriers.

The acquisition of Admiral Gorshkov, rechristened INS Vikramaditya, from Russia has been mired in controversy thanks to the time lag, scepticism over the quality of refurbishment, cost escalation and so on. What is the status?

Were quite happy with the quality and pace of work on the Vikramaditya. Weve changed tonnes of steel in the ship. A large amount of work that was not foreseen earlier has been done. Hence the issue of whether or not this should be paid for by us. I have conveyed to Russia our view [when it demanded an addition $1.2 billion for the refit]. A contract is a contract. You win some, you lose some. We have been your major defence partner for some time now and so we cant have this kind of ad hoc increase in price put into effect, I said.

Meanwhile, the Ministry of Defence realised that so much work has been done on the ship and maybe theres a case to give some more money. The engines have been changed. Right now were at the stage where a very large amount of cabling, about 3,000 km, has to be redone. Initially the plan was to re-cable wherever it was necessary. Then they thought it would be best to change it entirely. So what were going to get at the end of it, as far as Im concerned, is a nice, brand-new ship which will doubtless remain operational for 25 to 30 years. Thats the stipulated period, but I hope shell last 30 years and more. The Vikramaditya will have some wonderful capabilities and with a versatile aircraft [the MiG 29K], which is integral to its fleet, it would be an ideal platform for us to cover all of the Indian Ocean.

Weve done an in-depth study to ascertain the genuineness of the price issue. Both countries will now sit across and renegotiate the price. There could be some give and take, but what well arrive at would be a justifiable price.

The current refit of INS Viraat is expected to extend its operational life for a few more years, by which time hopefully the IAC and the Vikramaditya would be inducted. Do we have a carrier-building programme to cater for long-term requirements?

Well be paying out the Viraat in eight to 10 years time, and by when well have two carriers [the IAC and the Vikramaditya]. We are already working on the design of a second indigenous carrier, slightly bigger maybe, to cater for the aircraft we will have in future.

That calls for a question on the progress of the LCA (Navy) project. Isnt it a tad behind schedule?

Were very hopeful that if not at the beginning of the IAC, it should come through a couple of years later. Obviously, itll not be ready at the start of the IAC, which we hope will embark the MiG-29 K. In fact, weve planned a mix of both the aircraft for the IAC as each has a definitive role to play. As for the LCA programme, the Navy has thrown its weight behind it from the beginning. I was personally responsible for the programme not being dumped midway. I had stated on file that the Navy would like to have this kind of an aircraft. What had initially begun as a naval project turned out to be an Air Force affair along the course.

The naval variant would be quite different from the land variant, with a strong undercarriage, more thrust, an arrester hook, and the like. There would be a droop in the cockpit for enhanced visibility during landing on carrier deck. The Air Force trainer version [two-seater] will take off from the naval version, as both will have lots in common.

The sole carrier-borne fighter aircraft, the Sea Harrier, has recently undergone a limited upgrade. How long will it last now?

Well, we expect them to be in service for 10 years. Its add-on capabilities such as [Derby] Beyond Visual Range Air to Air Missile have been enhanced. The LUSH [Limited Upgrade Sea Harrier] programme is an absolute success on that count, and weve got a brand new aircraft electronically within the same airframe. The new radar and new missile will bring about a complete change in the aircrafts performance.

INS Arihant marked a watershed, with India accomplishing a crucial second-strike capability. What are the other dividends?

It was a necessity that had to be brought about. Every country works for a nuclear triad and it is imperative that we have the capability of underwater launch of nuclear weapons. In fact, most countries have given up the land and air variants, and just stuck to the underwater platform because of its major advantage in terms of stealth and endurance. An indigenous project, Arihant has given as a submarine of sorts, which will have this capability. Hopefully, well have more of these [Arihant-class submarines] in due course which will give us the full-fledged capability to carry out the tasks we are expected to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

ironman said:


> The current refit of INS Viraat is expected to extend its operational life for a few more years, by which time hopefully the IAC and the Vikramaditya would be inducted. Do we have a carrier-building programme to cater for long-term requirements?
> 
> Well be paying out the Viraat *in eight to 10 years time, and by when well have two carriers [the IAC and the Vikramaditya]*. We are already working on the design of a second indigenous carrier, slightly bigger maybe, to cater for the aircraft we will have in future.
> 
> That calls for a question on the progress of the LCA (Navy) project. Isnt it a tad behind schedule?
> 
> Were very hopeful that if not at the beginning of the IAC, it should come through a couple of years later. Obviously, itll not be ready at the start of the IAC, *which we hope will embark the MiG-29 K.* In fact, weve planned a mix of both the aircraft for the IAC as each has a definitive role to play. As for the LCA programme, the Navy has thrown its weight behind it from the beginning. I was personally responsible for the programme not being dumped midway. I had stated on file that the Navy would like to have this kind of an aircraft. What had initially begun as a naval project turned out to be an Air Force affair along the course.


Very interesting infos! 
It confirms only one Vikrant class IAC, but wasn't it expected in 2015? Eight to ten years would mean means 2017 - 19! Also it seems that IN wants only a mix of Indian and Russian fighters for their carriers and no Rafale, F18SH, or even F35B although they are better.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> Bro i understand that f-35 is better but claming the mig 29k to b a bad a/c is injustice towards the beautiful beast.The interview mentions the construction of a bigger iac to catter the needs of the future with a future a/c which i think must b the naval version of FGFG which may b better than all other option seeming to b viable today...what's ur thought.


I understand it the same way, N-LCA and Mig 29K for Vikrant and Vikramaditya and later possibly FGFA and MCA for the bigger carrier.
But those next gen fighters and the bigger carrier will only arrive after another decade and what will we have till then?
A single engine fighter with less thrust, that won't be able to take much payload and the Mig 29K that as yet won't have latest techs like AESA radar, or TVC. Compare that with other carrier aircrafts, Rafale, F18SH, F35, Su 33 and possibly even J10, all of them will be more capable than our combination.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> But when the design of our IAC was stabalised could we have even thought of having an US a/c ?do u get what i mean.MORE over the rafale still dosent have operational aesa radar,and the IAC was not made keeping the rafael in mind.MOREOVER hopefully the N-LCA WILL B SURELY COMING WITH A HIGH THRUST ENGINE,as it is expected to come only by 2015-16.when the iac will b in its final stages.BRO the lca with high thrust engine,aesa radarwill surely b grt fighter to look up for.Lets b optimistic & through our weight behind our indeginious products like the navy did and now they r reeping its fruits.


Don't misunderstand me, I think LCA Mk2 will be a good aircraft for IAF, but I have doubt about it as a carrier aircraft for IN! 
LCA is already suffering of too much weight, an N-LCA will have a heavier airframe, arrester hook, special front gear and not to forget it will be a double seat version, so weight will rise! Starting via ski-jump means the aircraft can carry less payload than a land based LCA and most of it will be used for external fuel tanks. So even with a higher thrust engine, I doubt there will be enough payload left for much more than a2a weapons.
I think you mean that Rafale and F18SH are used with catapults and we won't have catapults on our carriers right? I must say I can't prove to you that they will be able to start via ski jump, but on the other side why shouldn't they? What is the difference between the carrier version of Rafale and the Mig 29K? Both have specialised airframes, front gears and arrester hooks which mainly are needed to land on such carriers, not to start. IMO the only requirement is a specific t/w ratio to be able to start like that. The Rafale is lighter than the Mig, but has less thrust at the moment (if UAE fund the M88-3 it will also have 90Kn like the Mig engine), not sure if the actual t/w ratio would be enough.
About the AESA radar of Rafale, it is ready for induction from next year on, the Rafale that will attend the trials in september will come with AESA and so will any Rafale that we will buy.
Anyway, all I say is if go for expensive aircraft carriers, we should not try to save some money by using cheap, but less capable aircrafts. An N-LCA won't be really useful in strike, or anti ship missions and will be inferior against N-J10, or Su 33. Not sure how good the Mig will be against those fighters without AESA, but at least it will be more usefull against ships and for strikes.


----------



## Screaming Skull

sancho said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I think LCA Mk2 will be a good aircraft for IAF, but I have doubt about it as a carrier aircraft for IN!
> LCA is already suffering of too much weight, an N-LCA will have a heavier airframe, arrester hook, special front gear and not to forget it will be a double seat version, so weight will rise! Starting via ski-jump means the aircraft can carry less payload than a land based LCA and most of it will be used for external fuel tanks. So even with a higher thrust engine, I doubt there will be enough payload left for much more than a2a weapons.
> I think you mean that Rafale and F18SH are used with catapults and we won't have catapults on our carriers right? I must say I can't prove to you that they will be able to start via ski jump, but on the other side why shouldn't they? What is the difference between the carrier version of Rafale and the Mig 29K? Both have specialised airframes, front gears and arrester hooks which mainly are needed to land on such carriers, not to start. IMO the only requirement is a specific t/w ratio to be able to start like that. The Rafale is lighter than the Mig, but has less thrust at the moment (if UAE fund the M88-3 it will also have 90Kn like the Mig engine), not sure if the actual t/w ratio would be enough.
> About the AESA radar of Rafale, it is ready for induction from next year on, the Rafale that will attend the trials in september will come with AESA and so will any Rafale that we will buy.
> Anyway, all I say is if go for expensive aircraft carriers, we should not try to save some money by using cheap, but less capable aircrafts. An N-LCA won't be really useful in strike, or anti ship missions and will be inferior against N-J10, or Su 33. Not sure how good the Mig will be against those fighters without AESA, but at least it will be more usefull against ships and for strikes.



Hi Sancho,

How are you buddy? While I agree with you that the N-LCA may be a less capable aircraft as compared to Rafale or the SH but what you are forgetting is that the AC itself limits the payload capacity. The total payload that the AC can carry is fixed irrespective of the aircraft that it uses. You are comparing the payload per aircraft when the actual limiting factor is the payload capacity of the AC itself. Now, going by your logic if one was to use a Rafale or SH instead of the N-LCA it makes little difference as neither aircraft is going to add to the capacity of the AC which is fixed! Let us assume that the capacity of the AC is X tons, then all the aircrafts on the AC put together with their armaments should add up to X tons. Now, when that is the case the weight of the airframe and fuselage is a big waste as it eats away into the effective armament carrying capacity of the AC. But, the N-LCA is lightest amongst the lot and hence all aircrafts put together will provide a greater armament carrying capacity to the AC.


----------



## sancho

Screaming Skull said:


> Hi Sancho,
> 
> How are you buddy? While I agree with you that the N-LCA may be a less capable aircraft as compared to Rafale or the SH but what you are forgetting is that the AC itself limits the payload capacity. The total payload that the AC can carry is fixed irrespective of the aircraft that it uses. You are comparing the payload per aircraft when the actual limiting factor is the payload capacity of the AC itself. Now, going by your logic if one was to use a Rafale or SH instead of the N-LCA it makes little difference as neither aircraft is going to add to the capacity of the AC which is fixed! Let us assume that the capacity of the AC is X tons, then all the aircrafts on the AC put together with their armaments should add up to X tons. Now, when that is the case the weight of the airframe and fuselage is a big waste as it eats away into the effective armament carrying capacity of the AC. But, the N-LCA is lightest amongst the lot and hence all aircrafts put together will provide a greater armament carrying capacity to the AC.


That's an interesting point mate, but think about it this way.
One Rafale fully loaded with fuel and arms has a MTOW of 24t, that is nearly the MTOW of two N-LCA I guess. So instead of each Rafale one could also carry two N-LCA with the same payload of the carrier right? But are two N-LCA also as capable as one Rafale? 

This is a model of N-LCA and the possible external armament:

http://www.acig.org/artman/uploads/tejas_front.jpg

I think in any kind of mission it will carry 2 x WVR and 2 x BVR missiles, which leaves only 2 more wingstations and the belly station for fuel tanks, or heavy weapons. That means the max number of a2g weapons is 2 with only one belly fuel tank.
One Rafale instead can carry a max of 2 x WVR and 4 BVR missiles, 4 Exocet anti ship missiles or up to 12 AASM and a belly fuel tank. 

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2393/Rafale-weapon-options.jpg

Moreover I read somewhere that the carrier airwing of the IAC could look like this, 16 Mig 29K + 8 N-LCA and 6 helicopter (can you confirm this btw?). If so and N-LCA will only come in such small numbers, would it make a difference to have 8 x N-LCA, or just 4 more Mig 29K(Rafale)?

The whole N-LCA development makes no sense to me and should be dumbed asap to concentrate more on the induction of LCA into IAF. If IN wants Mig 29K get 20 of them with AESA, IRST and TVC engine of Mig 35 for both carriers.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> BRO,it may appear to us that a certain a/c is better than the other and is more capable.*But remember one thing that there r certain objectives that r needed to b accomplished and for that we have to sometime compramise to a certain level,to repe the fruits in the future.*N-LCA MAY SURELY appear to b a compramised a/c but we have experience in operating single engined a/c and hence the dicision has some weight to it.Rafael project was not at all an opt. during 1997-2001 when the entire decision of the a/c was taken and compramising for an indeginious a/c is not at alol a compramise and surely will benefit us in the long run,i hope u understand.Regarding mig-29k it is qualitatively much better than the su-33 and surely will b upgraded with aesa radars even before its mid life ubgrade,as i dont remember but i surely heard from an interview with the naval chief were he mentioned that mig-29 will benefit a lot from the development of an ino-russian venture,which i think he was refeing to the fgfa project and remember the aesa radar of MIG35 is undergoing developments and seeing the state of mig corp,i do think they would pit for the same upgrades for our iac.


What objectives that are needed to be accomplished by N-LCA do you mean?
IAF can benefit through LCA coming in big numbers, but IN can't cause it most likely won't even have 2 dozen of them.The experience of Sea Harriers won't be any benefit for N-LCA, because they have nothing in common. 
Why do you think Mig 29K will be qualitatively much better than Su 33? It is mainly a upg naval version of the Mig 29 SMT and already offers the same engine that Mig 35 has, he only new tech it could get are AESA and TVC nozzles. I don't doubt that we won't get it but the costs will rise again (already $46 million each + costs for foreign avionics). China already produce a Su 30 copy and own AESA radar and engine are under development, it won't be so difficult to make them carrier capable. The only advantages that Mig 29K has, might be the low RCS and more maneuverability if it gets 3D TVC, but against J10B these advantages will be gone too.


----------



## sudhir007

India releases $122 mn for Gorshkov modification- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: India has cleared an installment of $122 mn to Russia to ensure that the modification work on aircraft carrier Gorshkov, also known as 
Vikramaditya, continues till a settlement on the final price is reached. 

The payment was sanctioned earlier this month by the government following demands by Rosoboronexport, the sole Russian agency designated for importing or exporting defence equipment, according to India Strategic defence magazine. 

India had paid around $600 million initially after an agreement between the two countries in 2004, according to which the old aircraft carrier was gifted as free but India was to pay $974 million to modify and upgrade it in accordance with Indian Navy's specifications. 

In 2007, however, the Russians said they had made a mistake in their calculations to repair and modify Gorshkov, and demanded another $1.2 billion. Recently, they have added still another $700 million saying that modifications, and then sea trials, would be more expensive than as considered by them earlier. 

The total demand by the Russians now touches $2.9 billion, instead of $974 million, or, approximately one billion as originally contracted. 

The delivery of the aircraft carrier has also been pushed from 2008 to 2012-13, although repair work on it is continuing without break at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia on its Arctic coast. 

The Russian government had extended $250 million to the shipyard in 2008, and now the installment of $122 million being paid by India is also to ensure that there is no break in the repair work, India Strategic quoted sources as saying. 

Indian naval officials have been stationed at Sevmash for the past several years to monitor the day-to-day activity and to ensure that the repair and modifications are in line with the Naval Staff Qualitative Requirements (NSQRs), the dispute over the additional monetary demands notwithstanding. 

India has naturally been reluctant to meet the post-contract Russian demands, and even the Comptroller General of India (CGI) has described the deal as a mess. But the Navy needs Gorshkov as early as possible as its only existing aircraft carrier, Viraat, is on life extension and undergoing a refit to serve for another few years. 

It takes nearly 8 to 10 years to acquire an aircraft carrier. Procedures within the Indian bureaucratic system require two to three years, and then a company which is ordered to build it, should take another 5 to 8 years. 

Although the Indian Navy is already building one of its two aircraft carriers in design consultancy with Italy's Fincantieri, it has no choice but to go in for Gorshkov in line with its sanctioned three-carrier planning. Ideally though, a country the size of India with 7,500 km of coastline should have at least five aircraft carriers. 

A Russian defence delegation was in New Delhi in July but it refused to negotiate lower than its demand for $2.9 billion. 

Discussions though will continue. 

The government's Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) is reported to have asked the Ministry of Defence to continue the negotiations but has not acceded to the two revised Russian demands. 

It may be noted that the Gorshkov deal also involves a related $740 million contract for 16 Mig 29K aircraft. That deal is going smoothly and the first four of these aircraft are likely to arrive at INS Hansa, the Indian Navy training facility in Goa, by year-end. 

Ten pilots, initially trained by the US Navy for carrier landing at its Naval Air Station, Pensacola training facility, are now in Russia training on the Mig 29Ks. 

Four of these Mig 29Ks are twin-seaters for training and the remaining 12 for routine operational flying. 

The Navy will continue to operate the Mig 29Ks from its ground stations as all 16 of them are likely to be in India before the arrival of Gorshkov.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> .And i think u forgot that the lCa began its journey as a naval pro. for the then air defence ship which then transformed into the iac and lCa became More of an iaf project for replacing migs.*So it is necessary for IN to put its weight behind n-lCa so that the efforts dont go in vain.*


See Arun and that is what I don't see, where IN really puts weight behind N-LCA? If they would, wouldn't they take only N-LCA for our IAC? We need to buy Mig 29K, because it was a combined deal for the Russian carrier, for our IAC we don't have to, but still IN seems to want it as the main aircraft and not the N-LCA!
That's what I said before, if we go for numbers like IAF do, we can say it will be a benefit for the future, but if IN really takes such a small number the whole development of N-LCA gets worthless.


----------



## Mig-29

16 naval exercises in 3 months


Mumbai: The Western fleet of Indian Navy successfully completed one of the largest and longest deployment exercises in the western hemisphere, in which it conducted joint exercises with 16 navies. The exercise--codenamed Sambandh 2009--stretched over three months and passed through 18 countries, covering a distance of 68,000 nautical miles.

Four warships--INS Delhi, INS Brahmaputra, INS Beas and INS Aditya--carrying 1,376 Indian Navy personnel traversed through the Arabian Sea, Meditteranean Sea, Red Sea and the Atlantic Ocean to conduct the joint exercises.

The joint exercise with the Royal Navy of United Kingdom was named Konkan 2009, and the one with the French Navy was christened Varuna 2009. These helped navy personnel learn about anti-submarine operations. Both navies provided their nuclear submarines for the exercise, which was held in the Atlantic Ocean for the first time. They were earlier held only in the Indian Ocean.

Talking about the exercise, Rear Admiral SPS Cheema, the Flag Officer commanding the western fleet, said, "The exercise was completed successfully, and it helped prove our prowess and efficiency to navies of foreign countries. It also helped us learn about maintenance, use of technology and the working style of other navies, and similarly they learned from and admired ours."

He added, "The joint exercises conducted with foreign navies will be useful in future operations and co-operation at the sea. Also, we are maintaining a database of ships passing from the Gulf of Eden." The Gulf of Eden is a popular sea route among ships from Asia, Africa and European countries, and the Indian Navy has been escorting merchant ships in these waters as pirates operating there have targeted merchant ships at earlier instances.

Keeping a check on terrorist activities, drug trafficking, piracy and human trafficking was also a part of the operation. In addition to Varuna and Konkan operations, the ships undertook passage exercises with navies of countries like Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Italy, Germany, Portugal, Spain, Greece, Algeria, Eritrea, Israel, Libya, France and Australia.


16 naval exercises in 3 months - dnaindia.com


----------



## sudhir007

Navy likely to get new diesel submarines



The Defence Ministry is believed to have cleared the decks for the Navy to purchase diesel-powered submarines to replace its ageing fleet of Russian submarines. The purchase is reported to be worth over Rs 25,000 crore. 
The proposed acquisition of submarines was discussed Monday during the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) meeting&#8212;which clears the acquisitions by the armed forces&#8212;chaired by Defence Minister A K Antony. The meeting also discussed Army&#8217;s proposal to upgrade Air Defence equipment&#8212;guns and missiles systems. 
Though the Indian Navy has already ordered six French Scorpene Hunter submarines, the first of which is expected to be inducted by 2012, at a cost of over Rs 18,000 crore, it is looking for a second line of modern submarines to replace the old Kilo and Foxtrot series submarines, which are currently the mainstay of its submarine fleet. 
The Navy is keen on the new set of advanced submarines, equipped with Air Independent Propulsion (AIP), as it will considerably boost its ability to stay submerged. 
The Navy had issued RFIs (Request for Information) to major companies including German HDW, French Armaris and Russian Rosoboronexport for the submarines in 2007 but it is yet to issue a tender for the acquisition. Sources, however, said the tender will be issued shortly. 
The Navy is keen to expedite the acquisition of the submarines partly because Pakistan inducted its first AIP equipped French origin submarine last year. 
Unlike other warships, AIP equipped subs do not need to surface frequently to take in oxygen and can stay submerged for days. As a result these submarines are quieter than nuclear submarines and more enduring.


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Aircraft Carrier Back in Service in a Month - Defense News

NEW DELHI - India's only aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, which has been in dry dock for a year, will be back in service in a month after a refit allowing the carrier to function until 2015, said a senior Indian Navy official.
The Navy wanted the Viraat back in service as quickly as possible because of continued delays in delivery of the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov. Despite a planned 2008 delivery date, India and Russia remain stalemated over cost. 
The Indian Navy official said the service hopes to have the Gorshkov and the homemade Air Defense Ship on line by 2015, when the Viraat will be nearing the end of its service life. 
The Viraat was fitted at state-owned Cochin Shipyard with new fire control equipment, navigation radars, improved nuclear, biological and chemical protection, and deck landing aids. The ship's Russian-made Kashtan air defense system was sent to Russia for repair. 
The aircraft carrier also has been fitted with the Israeli Barak air defense system and the anti-ship cruise missile BrahMos.
The Navy's long-term plans include a blue water force with six aircraft carriers and improvements in littoral warfare capabilities.
INS Viraat originally was commissioned in the British Royal Navy as HMS Hermes in 1959; India bought the vessel in 1986. The aircraft carrier earlier underwent a refit in 1999-2001.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> Hum! a point to take note of & even i agree with u to certain extent,that if the n-lca can't take longe range missons why should not we go for a single platform mig which can undertake both long & short range missions,why to diversify?...But what IN says is that it would b a platform for future naval a/c projects and the induction of n-lca is the fulfillment of their minimum comitment with hal & drdo for the lca project that started in the mid 80s.(remember n-lca was the perfect opt. for the air defence ship but as the dimensions of the ship changed we opted for long range and much capable a/c.But still the IN kept their comitment & now it will now b complement of both a/c using them according to their suitability to different missions.


Maybe it was the intention of IN in the past, but that's really a typical problem of the LCA development! We wanted too much and are not able to get rid of unnecessary things, even if the requirements changes. N-LCA is not needed anymore (if it was anyway) and even for future developments, I doubt there will be so much benefits. The next carrier after Vikrant class will have naval FGFA and possibly MCA fighters, or even UCAVs, aircrafts of a totally different gen and not comparable to N-LCA.
The problem with N-LCA and long range missions will be the payload and the internal fuel. The more external fuel tanks it has to carry the less stations are left for weapons. As I said in an earlier post, it hardly can carry 2 anti ship weapons with only 1 belly fuel tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Coastal security faces shipbuilding delays


India&#8217;s coastal and maritime problems are growing faster than the fleet of ships needed to deal with them. Here in Kolkata, at Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), two newly built patrol ships have lain for two months, waiting for collection by the Indian Navy. But the admirals insist: first meet the navy&#8217;s performance requirements.

Meanwhile, Defence Minister A K Antony travels on Thursday to the Maldives to extend India&#8217;s maritime security network to that island nation. And an unauthorised North Korean freighter, espied lurking in Indian waters off the Andaman Islands early this month, underscores the urgent need for more patrolling.

GRSE, India&#8217;s second-biggest defence shipyard, got a Rs 514-crore order in March 2006 to build 10 Water Jet propelled Fast Attack Craft (WJ-FACs), whose high-tech German MTU water-jet engines could propel these sleek vessels through the water at 65 kmph, tackling threats along the coastline for up to 3,600 km without refuelling.

After the Mumbai attacks on 26/11, the need for such craft was felt more than ever. The first two WJ-FACs &#8212; INS Car Nicobar and INS Chetlat &#8212; were press-ganged into the navy in February 2009, even though they were restricted to just 50 kmph by flawed gearboxes supplied by Kirloskar Pneumatic Company Ltd (KPCL).

But now the navy has refused to accept the next two WJ-FACs &#8212; INS Cora Divh and INS Cheriyam &#8212; until KPCL rectifies the transmission systems that it had developed and supplied to GRSE.

Rear Admiral K C Sekhar, GRSE chairman and managing director, told Business Standard that KPCL had already supplied 30 defective gearboxes (three go into each WJ-FAC), but had now taken some back to diagnose and resolve the problem.

&#8220;I expect three gearboxes to come back very shortly,&#8221; said Admiral Sekhar, &#8220;and we have a commitment from KPCL that they will be responsible for their product. Any additional expenditure incurred will be their responsibility.&#8221;

KPCL is unlikely, however, to pick up the tab for the growing expenditure on trials. And GRSE supervisors say the morale of workers &#8212; who are pushed hard to get vessels ready for on-time delivery &#8212; suffers when buyers reject a completed ship. KPCL has not responded to repeated requests for their comments.

As coastal security grows in importance, the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard are acquiring greater numbers of patrol vessels and attack craft. These smaller, lightly armed vessels, like the Car Nicobar Class WJ-FACs, are lighter, cheaper, easier to build, and better suited for coastal surveillance than the capital warships &#8212; corvettes, frigates and destroyers &#8212; that are designed and built for war.

Vice-Admiral Arun Kumar Singh, who until recently commanded the Eastern Naval Command in Visakhapatnam, points to the growing importance of coastal security: &#8220;The term &#8216;a balanced Navy&#8217; has now acquired a different meaning altogether; a &#8216;brown water&#8217; coastal force is as relevant and essential as a &#8216;blue water&#8217; force.&#8221;

In recent years, the navy has built 7 Sukanya Class offshore patrol vessels, one of which was sold to Sri Lanka; 4 Trinkat Class fast patrol vessels (FPVs), one of which was given to the Maldives and one to Seychelles; 7 Super Dvora Mark II class FPVs; and 4 Bangaram Class fast attack craft (FACs). In addition, four Saryu Class offshore patrol vessels are being built by Goa Shipyard Ltd.

The 10 Car Nicobar class WJ-FACs, with their ability to react quickly at high speeds, are purpose designed for coastal security. These 50 metres long, 600-tonne vessels are crewed by 35 sailors. Each WJ-FAC is armed with a 30 mm CRN-91 automatic cannon that can engage targets up to 3 kilometres away.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*@sancho*

Read all your posts about the N-LCA. First of all I think I need to clarify a few things-

The N-LCA is not a new aircraft. It is a naval version of the AF LCA-MkII, incorporating all the additional features and modifications required for a carrier based aircraft. The development of the N-LCA requires only minuscule infrastructure development over the already existing infrastructure in ADA & HAL. It is using the same production line and test rigs used for the AF version. Out of all the test rigs available, significant modifications are required only for the landing gear test rig. The only big investment for the N-LCA is a mock testing facility coming up at Goa where the flight deck with the runway of the indigenous carrier is being developed on land for training pilots. This too one may argue is not specific to training for N-LCA as pilots for Mig-29K (and future aircrafts operating from the carrier) too will be trained here before moving to the A/C. The point being, N-LCA can be considered as just another prototype or variant of the AF LCA Mk-II which doesnt require much additional investment over the AF version. Another important thing to note is that whenever the Navy does intend to go for another superior indigenous/JV aircraft like the FGFA or MCA, it will have to go through the same procedures it is going through for the development of N-LCA. At that time it will help if ADA and HAL have the infrastructure and expertise available to expedite those projects. Thus, the N-LCA is not a one time investment. Instead it is a stepping stone for the future endeavors of the Navy in conjunction with ADA and HAL.

Coming back to my previous post and your reply to it, it appears that I couldnt convey my point effectively. So brace yourself for some math.

Let us assume the carrier will carry 8 N-LCAs. Obviously you cant replace 8 N-LCAs with 8 SHornets or 8 Rafales due to weight constraints. So I shall normalize the nos. of the 3 aircrafts wrt their weights. Assuming,

SHornet- 

Empty weight: 13,900 kg; Max takeoff weight: 29,900 kg

Rafale- 

Empty weight: 10,196 kg; Max takeoff weight: 22,200 kg 

LCA-

Empty weight: 6,500 kg; Max takeoff weight: 16,000 kg 

So, 8 LCAs will have a max. weight of 8*16,000=128,000 kg

128,000 kg is equivalent to 128000/29900=4 SHornets and 128000/22200=6 Rafales 

So, by total weight (fighter+fuel+armaments), 8LCA=6Rafale=4SHornets.

Now let us calculate the effective payload capacity (fuel+armaments) of the total no. of aircrafts of each type:

4 SHornets can carry a payload of (29900-13900)*4=64,000 kg

6 Rafales can carry (22200-10196)*6=72,024 kg

8 LCAs can carry (16000-6500)*8=76,000 kg

Now do you get my point? This is what I meant when I said; the actual limiting factor is the payload capacity of the AC itself. When you actually calculate, the LCA is more advantageous compared to the other aircrafts due to its light weight. The extra weight of the airframes and fuselage of the other two are a disadvantage for a medium carrier. Having said that, your concern about the range is valid and that is why the Navy plans to operate the Mig-29K in conjunction with the N-LCAs. Moreover, mid-air refueling capability is always there. Also, operating 8 indigenous N-LCAs will work out to be much cheaper than say operating 4 SHornets or 6 Rafales. 

So, imo the N-LCA is here to stay for a long time and will serve the Navy very well. If anything, we can think about replacing the Mig-29Ks with more powerful and better aircrafts in the future.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*IN Mig-29K at MAKS-2009​*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Screaming Skull said:


> *@sancho*
> 
> Read all your posts about the N-LCA. First of all I think I need to clarify a few things-
> 
> The N-LCA is not a new aircraft. It is a naval version of the AF LCA-MkII, incorporating all the additional features and modifications required for a carrier based aircraft. The development of the N-LCA requires only minuscule infrastructure development over the already existing infrastructure in ADA & HAL. It is using the same production line and test rigs used for the AF version. Out of all the test rigs available, significant modifications are required only for the landing gear test rig. The only big investment for the N-LCA is a mock testing facility coming up at Goa where the flight deck with the runway of the indigenous carrier is being developed on land for training pilots. This too one may argue is not specific to training for N-LCA as pilots for Mig-29K (and future aircrafts operating from the carrier) too will be trained here before moving to the A/C. The point being, N-LCA can be considered as just another prototype or variant of the AF LCA Mk-II which doesnt require much additional investment over the AF version. Another important thing to note is that whenever the Navy does intend to go for another superior indigenous/JV aircraft like the FGFA or MCA, it will have to go through the same procedures it is going through for the development of N-LCA. At that time it will help if ADA and HAL have the infrastructure and expertise available to expedite those projects. Thus, the N-LCA is not a one time investment. Instead it is a stepping stone for the future endeavors of the Navy in conjunction with ADA and HAL.
> 
> Coming back to my previous post and your reply to it, it appears that I couldnt convey my point effectively. So brace yourself for some math.
> 
> Let us assume the carrier will carry 8 N-LCAs. Obviously you cant replace 8 N-LCAs with 8 SHornets or 8 Rafales due to weight constraints. So I shall normalize the nos. of the 3 aircrafts wrt their weights. Assuming,
> 
> SHornet-
> 
> Empty weight: 13,900 kg; Max takeoff weight: 29,900 kg
> 
> Rafale-
> 
> Empty weight: 10,196 kg; Max takeoff weight: 22,200 kg
> 
> LCA-
> 
> Empty weight: 6,500 kg; Max takeoff weight: 16,000 kg
> 
> So, 8 LCAs will have a max. weight of 8*16,000=128,000 kg
> 
> 128,000 kg is equivalent to 128000/29900=4 SHornets and 128000/22200=6 Rafales
> 
> So, by total weight (fighter+fuel+armaments), 8LCA=6Rafale=4SHornets.
> 
> Now let us calculate the effective payload capacity (fuel+armaments) of the total no. of aircrafts of each type:
> 
> 4 SHornets can carry a payload of (29900-13900)*4=64,000 kg
> 
> 6 Rafales can carry (22200-10196)*6=72,024 kg
> 
> 8 LCAs can carry (16000-6500)*8=76,000 kg
> 
> Now do you get my point? This is what I meant when I said; the actual limiting factor is the payload capacity of the AC itself. When you actually calculate, the LCA is more advantageous compared to the other aircrafts due to its light weight. The extra weight of the airframes and fuselage of the other two are a disadvantage for a medium carrier. Having said that, your concern about the range is valid and that is why the Navy plans to operate the Mig-29K in conjunction with the N-LCAs. Moreover, mid-air refueling capability is always there. Also, operating 8 indigenous N-LCAs will work out to be much cheaper than say operating 4 SHornets or 6 Rafales.
> 
> So, imo the N-LCA is here to stay for a long time and will serve the Navy very well. If anything, we can think about replacing the Mig-29Ks with more powerful and better aircrafts in the future.


Hey, I know that N-LCA is not a new aircraft, but it's still needs further developments from the normal LCA version, which are imo unnecessary at the moment. It is much more important after all the delays of the LCA project, to get it done now and induct it into IAF in numbers, than wasting more time, energy and resources for just 8 N-LCAs. 
As I said before I doub't there will be much benefit for later carrier aircrafts through this project, because FGFA will get all necessary navalised parts directly from the N-Pak Fa, so there won't be any further developments for us to do. Even if we go for a navalised MCA, don't you think the experience and parts of navalised FGFA will be more important than from a N-LCA? 

I did understand your point before, that's why I made nearly the same calculation and said that one can carry 8 N-LCAs, or 4 (you said even 6) Rafale, or Mig 29K with the same payload of the carrier.
But I can't agree on your conclusion that N-LCA is more advantageous for 2 reasons. 
At first you took the empty weight and MTOW of the normal LCA version, but the N-LCA has increased empty weight because of double seat and changes to make it carrier capable. That's why it also will have a lower MTOW and the effective payload will be much closer, if not equal to Rafale/Mig 29K!
Secondly, even if 8 N-LCA can equalise 6 Rafale in payload of the carrier, they are way inferior in capabilities. A single Rafale, or even Mig 29K can take as much payload and weapons as 2 N-LCA. So to have slightly less numbers of a more capable aircraft is still more advantageous, than to have just 2 more of an inferior aircraft!

Of course a single engine fighter is cheaper to operate than a double engine fighter, but we have to keep one thing in mind! There will double engine fighters in big numbers anyway and N-LCA is just an small addition. You might save the maintenance cost of some engines (6 Mig 29K 12 engines, 8 LCA 8 engines), but also have to carry spares, parts and maybe even weapons of 2 different fighters, with different engines. That means even if the operational cost per aircraft might be reduced, the logistic costs will increase!

That's why I said if N-LCA won't give any advantage in capability, even if we can take some more of them, why make things more complicated as they have to be? Take just 22 Mig 29k instead of 16 + 8 N-LCA and you will have a way more capable airwing within the payload of the carrier and less problems in logistics. Also you have to train pilots only for a single type of aircraft and not for 2 totally different types.


----------



## jeet

Indian Navy likely to get new diesel submarines 
The Defence Ministry is believed to have cleared the decks for the Navy to purchase diesel-powered submarines to replace its ageing fleet of Russian submarines. The purchase is reported to be worth over Rs 25,000 crore.


The proposed acquisition of submarines was discussed Monday during the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) meeting which clears the acquisitions by the armed forces chaired by Defence Minister A K Antony. The meeting also discussed Armys proposal to upgrade Air Defence equipment guns and missiles systems.


Though the Indian Navy has already ordered six French Scorpene Hunter submarines, the first of which is expected to be inducted by 2012, at a cost of over Rs 18,000 crore, it is looking for a second line of modern submarines to replace the old Kilo and Foxtrot series submarines, which are currently the mainstay of its submarine fleet.


The Navy is keen on the new set of advanced submarines, equipped with Air Independent Propulsion (AIP), as it will considerably boost its ability to stay submerged.

The Navy had issued RFIs (Request for Information) to major companies including German HDW, French Armaris and Russian Rosoboronexport for the submarines in 2007 but it is yet to issue a tender for the acquisition. Sources, however, said the tender will be issued shortly.

The Navy is keen to expedite the acquisition of the submarines partly because Pakistan inducted its first AIP equipped French origin submarine last year.Unlike other warships, AIP equipped subs do not need to surface frequently to take in oxygen and can stay submerged for days. As a result these submarines are quieter than nuclear submarines and more enduring.


Besides acquiring new submarines, India is also in the process of inducting its own fleet of nuclear submarines. The first of the three indigenously built Arihant nuclear submarines was launched last month. Besides the Navy will also get a Russian Nerpa class nuclear attack submarine that on a ten year lease.


----------



## Mig-29

Jeet , there is a sticky for Indian defense related news and these has already been posted.


----------



## jeet

sorry buddy.. 
Mods plz delete it..


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

New Delhi: India's second indigenous nuclear-powered submarine will be ready soon and will take less time from launch to induction than the first one, says a retired Indian Navy officer who was associated with the top secret project since its inception.	

"The second one will be ready and will take lesser time," Vice Admiral (retd.) Mihir K. Roy told.	

Roy, who is now 84, was the first head of the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) that was launched in 1984 and guided it during its first four years. He has been involved in all the back room negotiations with the then Soviet Union, which assisted in the project. He is now director of think tank Society for Indian Ocean Studies.	

Roy said the disintegration of the Soviet Union in 1991 delayed the ATV project, under which India aimed to initially design and construct three nuclear-powered combat submarines within the country.	

The first vessel, INS Arihant, was launched into the waters July 26. When she is inducted into service after three-years of sea trials, India will became only the sixth country in the world after the US, Russia, Britain, France and China to be capable of designing and constructing nuclear-powered nuclear submarines.	

"We were going fast (on the project). But there was a long delay. Then the USSR fell and there was tremendous social, political and technological changes in the country. All contracts (on the ATV project) were changed," Roy said.	

"In 2004, Russia stabilised and we signed fresh contracts in dollars. Money was a problem for them because they (Russians) were short of dollars," he added.	

The Soviet Union had in 1981 offered to help with the design and construction of a nuclear submarine. In 1988, it had also leased a nuclear submarine, INS Chakra, for five years to enable the Indian Navy, its first batch of officers and sailors, in operating such vessels.	

The ATV project was made successful by the close partnership of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), the Department of Atomic Energy (DAE) and other public and private sector undertakings.	

The project was conceptualised around the same time as those to produce an indigenous light combat aircraft (LCA) and a main battle tank MBT). Both these projects have suffered heavy cost and time overruns, making the launch of INS Arihant a "historic milestone" for the Indian Navy.	

"I said that I wanted to report directly to the defence minister, with no interference from secretaries and bureaucrats. It worked. Decisions were made across the table," said Roy, a submariner and former chief of the Eastern Naval Command.	

He noted that extra security precautions had to be taken to maintain the secrecy of the project to prevent triggering an arms race on the subcontinent.	

"We did not even have a name plate (outside the office). Nobody in my family, not even my wife, was aware what I was doing. On July 26 (when INS Arihatn was launched) my grandchildren said: 'You never told us!' " Roy said.	

"I got the dry docks (at the Visakhapatnam Ship Building Centre) covered; otherwise satellites would have spotted the vessel and taken pictures," Roy reminisced, adding: "I also got the dry docks lengthened."


----------



## xebex

It will always take time for the first R&D. once we develope the first vessel then the next one will come in a matter of time. Just like that!


----------



## Screaming Skull

*@sancho*

Before proceeding, two important clarifications- one, the Navy intends to procure up to *40 N-LCAs* at least (may be more if required) and *not just 8* as you think. They are also expected to replace the Sea Harriers in operation with the IN. Here is the confirmation for you-



> The LCA naval variant, which is to be used by the Navy in an *air defence role* from its carriers, will jockey for space on the deck with the MiG-29Ks that India is buying from Russia. It will be a *replacement for the British-made Sea Harrier jump jets* currently used by the Navy. The *Navy has already placed intent to procure 40 aircraft.*
> 
> The Hindu : National : Tejas&#8217; naval variant to take to the skies in 2009



two, the N-LCA project was not thrust upon the Navy. In fact the original idea of developing a carrier based aircraft was of the IN itself. IN has been participating very enthusiastically right from the beginning of the N-LCA project. In fact, the keenness of the IN to complete the project in time has translated into a very synergetic partnership between the user and the developer. Unlike the IAF LCA project, the N-LCA project had user participation right from the beginning. The project director, Commodore (retd) C.D. Balaji is an ex-IN guy. The core team has quite a few ex and serving IN guys. Hence, the project is being very professionally managed and is in sync with the development of the IAC. Delays if any will be only due to the delays caused by the AF LCA.



sancho said:


> Hey, I know that N-LCA is not a new aircraft, but it's still needs further developments from the normal LCA version, which are imo unnecessary at the moment. It is much more important after all the delays of the LCA project, to get it done now and induct it into IAF in numbers, than wasting more time, energy and resources for just 8 N-LCAs.



Following is in addition to what I stated above-
N-LCA and AF LCA air two separate projects independent of each other manned and headed by different teams and different project directors. The progress of N-LCA is not at all at the expense of the AF-LCA. In fact it is the other way round; delay in the AF LCA is causing delays to the N-LCA as the latter is a derivative of the former. 



> As I said before I doub't there will be much benefit for later carrier aircrafts through this project, because FGFA will get all necessary navalised parts directly from the N-Pak Fa, so there won't be any further developments for us to do. Even if we go for a navalised MCA, don't you think the experience and parts of navalised FGFA will be more important than from a N-LCA?



FGFA will have only minimum common technology with PAK-FA. So, while you can expect the Russians to provide us with an aircraft optimized for stealth, with internal weapons bay, armaments etc.(obviously without ToT), imo all other techs like avionics, composites, landing gear etc. will have to developed in house. The idea of common minimum tech itself is suspect. You never know what the Russians will give or wont give when we reach that stage. Prime example is the BrahMos JV. Though it is a 50-50 JV, the Russians wont give us an iota of tech for their power plant or seeker. So, it is better to develop as much tech in house as possible well in advance to avoid unnecessary delays in future. And that is the primary reason why we have already started working on the MCA project. 



> I did understand your point before, that's why I made nearly the same calculation and said that one can carry 8 N-LCAs, or 4 (you said even 6) Rafale, or Mig 29K with the same payload of the carrier.
> But I can't agree on your conclusion that N-LCA is more advantageous for 2 reasons.
> At first you took the empty weight and MTOW of the normal LCA version, but the N-LCA has increased empty weight because of double seat and changes to make it carrier capable. That's why it also will have a lower MTOW and the effective payload will be much closer, if not equal to Rafale/Mig 29K!
> Secondly, even if 8 N-LCA can equalise 6 Rafale in payload of the carrier, they are way inferior in capabilities. A single Rafale, or even Mig 29K can take as much payload and weapons as 2 N-LCA. So to have slightly less numbers of a more capable aircraft is still more advantageous, than to have just 2 more of an inferior aircraft!
> 
> 
> That's why I said if N-LCA won't give any advantage in capability, even if we can take some more of them, why make things more complicated as they have to be? Take just 22 Mig 29k instead of 16 + 8 N-LCA and you will have a way more capable airwing within the payload of the carrier and less problems in logistics.



As I clarified, the IN intends to procure 40 N-LCAs, part of which will replace the harriers. Rafales cant replace the harriers simply coz they are too heavy. If it was possible to replace them with heavy aircrafts, they would have been replaced long back with the Migs. Moreover, 40 Rafales are gonna cost a lot. So, I will rule out Rafales from further discussion.

That leaves us with the Mig-29K. Again, these cant replace the Harriers. Assuming that we drop the N-LCA and go with only Migs for our IACs, then IN will have to hunt for a new aircraft for Harrier replacements. That is clearly not feasible. Also, the N-LCA is expected to be used for air defence where you need a light and agile aircraft (slim & trim as they say), operating reasonably close to the carrier. Hence, the limited range of the N-LCA is not a constraint. Instead the larger num (even if it is only 2 extra) becomes an advantage in air defence. imo the N-LCA will carry mostly A2A missiles to ward off any arial threat to the carrier and the long range anti-ship, land bombing operations will be carried out by the Migs. Mig-29K is certainly not ideal for air defence. Even if it is used for such a role, its actual capabilities will be vastly underutilized. 



> Of course a single engine fighter is cheaper to operate than a double engine fighter, but we have to keep one thing in mind! There will double engine fighters in big numbers anyway and N-LCA is just an small addition. You might save the maintenance cost of some engines (6 Mig 29K 12 engines, 8 LCA 8 engines), but also have to carry spares, parts and maybe even weapons of 2 different fighters, with different engines. That means even if the operational cost per aircraft might be reduced, the logistic costs will increase!
> 
> Also you have to train pilots only for a single type of aircraft and not for 2 totally different types.



I beg to differ on that. Dont look at the IAC aircrafts in isolation. The N-LCA will operate the same engine as the IAF LCA. This means we will be operating close to 250 engines of the same type (maybe 500 if the MRCA winner also operates the same engine). Maintenance and overhaul of such large nos of engines will be easy and cost effective and profitable for HAL. But, it is not only about the engine, the same logic applies to the aircraft also. Maintenance of 250 aircrafts of same/similar type is much easier and cost effective as compared to aircrafts of various types. Also, since most of the parts/components going into the N-LCA are indigenous, we wont be susceptible to unnecessary delays caused by Russia which has become a regular feature nowadays. All this is apart from the fact that a Mig-29K will cost us twice as much as the N-LCA.


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

xebex said:


> It will always take time for the first R&D. once we develope the first vessel then the next one will come in a matter of time. Just like that!



thats it mate  lets see chinas reaction now


----------



## BATMAN

> The Soviet Union had in 1981 offered to help with the design and construction of a nuclear submarine.


What is Russia doin gin india's indeginous design!



> thats it mate lets see chinas reaction now


In which waters do you expect to face Chinese naval forces?


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

BATMAN said:


> What is Russia doin gin india's indeginous design!
> 
> 
> In which waters do you expect to face Chinese naval forces?



with over 2000 posts under your belt my man , did U not read the articles abt the chinese navy wants `more share` in indian ocean????
DUH!!


----------



## gubbi

BATMAN said:


> In which waters do you expect to face Chinese naval forces?



South China Sea


----------



## xebex

BATMAN said:


> What is Russia doin gin india's indeginous design!
> 
> 
> *In which waters do you expect to face Chinese naval forces**?*



Hmmm......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Screaming Skull said:


> Before proceeding, two important clarifications- one, the Navy intends to procure up to *40 N-LCAs* at least (may be more if required) and *not just 8* as you think. They are also expected to replace the Sea Harriers in operation with the IN. Here is the confirmation for you-


Eight is the number of N-LCA that INS Vikramaditya should get (as far as I know), not sure about how many the Vikrant class carrier will get, but the fact that IN seems to take the option for more Mig 29Ks, means that the number will be similar and of course there will be some in reserve, or for training. How should N-LCA replace Sea Harrier on INS Viraat? They are not VTOL capable and the Viraat don't has an arrested landing system, very doubtful!


Screaming Skull said:


> FGFA will have only minimum common technology with PAK-FA. So, while you can expect the Russians to provide us with an aircraft optimized for stealth, with internal weapons bay, armaments etc.(obviously without ToT), imo all other techs like avionics, composites, landing gear etc. will have to developed in house.


I agree with you in avionics, but come on mate the landing gear? 
I doubt that we are able to include more than avionics and some own weapons in this development, but more is just not realistic. I expect some co-developments maybe on weapon and electronics side but the main parts like airframe (except the double seat config), gears, engine, radar will be the same. But this is another issue that we don't need to discuss here


Screaming Skull said:


> As I clarified, the IN intends to procure 40 N-LCAs, part of which will replace the harriers. Rafales cant replace the harriers simply coz they are too heavy. If it was possible to replace them with heavy aircrafts, they would have been replaced long back with the Migs. Moreover, 40 Rafales are gonna cost a lot. So, I will rule out Rafales from further discussion.
> 
> That leaves us with the Mig-29K. Again, these cant replace the Harriers. Assuming that we drop the N-LCA and go with only Migs for our IACs, then IN will have to hunt for a new aircraft for Harrier replacements. That is clearly not feasible.


As I told you above the Sea Harriers can't be replaced, by any of this aircafts, because they are not VTOL capable, so having a replacement is not the point. Also IN officially showed interest in F35B which are more expensive than Rafale and Rafale could even win MMRCA, which gives IN the chance to licence produce them too, so I wouldn't rule them out that easy. 


Screaming Skull said:


> Also, the N-LCA is expected to be used for air defence where you need a light and agile aircraft (slim & trim as they say), operating reasonably close to the carrier. Hence, the limited range of the N-LCA is not a constraint. Instead the larger num (even if it is only 2 extra) becomes an advantage in air defence. imo the N-LCA will carry mostly A2A missiles to ward off any arial threat to the carrier and the long range anti-ship, land bombing operations will be carried out by the Migs. Mig-29K is certainly not ideal for air defence. Even if it is used for such a role, its actual capabilities will be vastly underutilized.


Without an offense, but I think your assumption that N-LCA is mainly for air defense is wrong! If so, the airwing would look like this, 15 - 20 N-LCA (only single seats, cause for air combats and short missions 2 pilots are not needed) and only a few double seat Mig 29K for the strike role. But it is just the other way around right? 
Mig 29K will be the main aircraft in bigger numbers, on both carriers (if not Mig 29K another double engine fighter on Vikrant class), most of them will be single seated and the fact that they was designed for agility and maneuverability, makes them clearly the first choice to defend an expensive carrier group and not the few N-LCAs! The double seated versions will be for training and strikes, which leaves no main role for N-LCA.
To be honest the only role for N-LCA that I see in this configuration (double seat, only in few numbers, enough payload to carry a2a missiles for self defense, some fuel tanks and maybe a pod), are recon, or EW missions. A small aircraft, fast and with low RCS, one pilot and a flight engineer, add a good pod and you have a good fighter for such roles.


Screaming Skull said:


> I beg to differ on that. Dont look at the IAC aircrafts in isolation. The N-LCA will operate the same engine as the IAF LCA. This means we will be operating close to 250 engines of the same type (maybe 500 if the MRCA winner also operates the same engine). Maintenance and overhaul of such large nos of engines will be easy and cost effective and profitable for HAL. But, it is not only about the engine, the same logic applies to the aircraft also. Maintenance of 250 aircrafts of same/similar type is much easier and cost effective as compared to aircrafts of various types. Also, since most of the parts/components going into the N-LCA are indigenous, we wont be susceptible to unnecessary delays caused by Russia which has become a regular feature nowadays. All this is apart from the fact that a Mig-29K will cost us twice as much as the N-LCA.


I think you missunderstand me here! I also said that the maintenance will be cheaper, but a carrier has only a limited payload like you said before and carrying spares, engine parts and different weapons of different fighters will be a logistic problem and would be easier and cheaper they has only one type of aircraft.
I would say the cheap costs of N-LCA are not a real point for IN, otherwise they would get them in huge numbers and don't you think? But they are not and getting numbers of expensive Migs and shows even interest in more expensive, but also more capable fighters. So they are ready to pay for a capable main fighter!

I said it before, there is no real need for N-LCA, neither from a capability point of view, nor because it is cost-effective. I think we only get it to have also an indigenous carrier aircraft.


----------



## DesiGuy

India's solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat will be fully-operational in another two months or so after undergoing an 18-month-long
comprehensive refit to bolster its longevity as well as weapon and sensor packages.

The ageing INS Viraat, with its complement of Sea Harrier jump-jets, helicopters and 1,500-crew, has been out of action since early-2008, first at the Mumbai harbour and then at the Cochin Shipyard, as was first reported by TOI.

"INS Viraat has now come out of the dry dock at Kochi after most of the refit work has been completed. The rest of the work at Kochi should finish by August-end," said an officer.

"The warship will then undergo a work-up phase and trials off Mumbai before it becomes fully ready for operations. *Though it is 50 years old now, we will be able to run it smoothly for another five years," he added.*

Navy has been forced to go in for another refit of the 28,000-tonne old warhorse due to failure of successive governments to undertake long-term defence planning to build military capabilities in tune with the country's geostrategic objectives.

Navy has time and again told the political leadership that India needs three aircraft carriers  one each for the eastern and western seaboards, while the third undergoes repairs  to protect its growing strategic interests stretching from Africa's eastern coast right up to Malacca Strait.

But to no avail. The long-delayed 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) being built at the Cochin Shipyard, for instance, *will be ready only by 2015 at the earliest.*

Then, *of course, India will get the refurbished 44,570-tonne aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, undergoing a refit at the Sevmash Shipyard in North Russia, only by 2013 now. *

INS Viraat to be fully operational in 2 months - India - NEWS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

She is old now, all i can hope is INS Vikramaditya and our indigenous AC will be ready to take over Indian ocean when INS Viraat retire.

Plus Kochi is where am born and grown...miss a lot.:-(


----------



## luoshan

Great news 
But I cannot understand why refit for 2 years for a life extension of only 5 years?? Doesn't make sense. What kind of refit was done and why does it take 2 years for that?


----------



## Mig-29

Gearbox problems delay the Car Nicobar class Fast Attack Craft

By Ajai Shukla

Indias coastal and maritime problems are growing faster than the fleet of ships needed to deal with them. Here in Kolkata, at Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), two newly built patrol ships have lain for two months, waiting for collection by the Indian Navy. But the admirals insist: first meet the navys performance requirements. Meanwhile, Defence Minister AK Antony travels on Thursday to the Maldives to extend Indias maritime security network to that island nation. And an unauthorised North Korean freighter, espied lurking in Indian waters off the Andaman Islands early this month, underscores the urgent need for more patrolling

GRSE, Indias second-biggest defence shipyard, got a Rs 514 crore order in March 2006 to build ten Water Jet propelled Fast Attack Craft (WJ-FACs), whose high-tech German MTU water-jet engines could propel these sleek vessels through the water at 65 kmph, tackling threats along the coastline for up to 3600 km without refuelling. After the Mumbai attacks on 26/11, the need for such craft was felt more than ever. The first two WJ-FACs --- INS Car Nicobar and INS Chetlat --- were press-ganged into the navy in February 09, even though they were restricted to just 50 kmph by flawed gearboxes supplied by Kirloskar Pneumatic Company Limited (KPCL).

But now the navy has refused to accept the next two WJ-FACs --- INS Kora Divh and INS Cheriyam --- until KPCL rectifies the transmission systems that it had developed and supplied to GRSE. Rear Admiral KC Sekhar, GRSE Chairman and Managing Director, told Business Standard that KPCL had already supplied 30 defective gearboxes (three go into each WJ-FAC), but had now taken some back to diagnose and resolve the problem.

I expect three gearboxes to come back very shortly, said Admiral Sekhar, And we have a commitment from KPCL that they will be responsible for their product. Any additional expenditure incurred will be their responsibility. KPCL is unlikely, however, to pick up the tab for the growing expenditure on trials. And GRSE supervisors say the morale of workers --- who are pushed hard to get vessels ready for on-time delivery --- suffers when buyers reject a completed ship.

KPCL has not responded to repeated requests for their comments. As coastal security grows in importance, the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard are acquiring greater numbers of patrol vessels and attack craft. These smaller, lightly armed vessels, like the Car Nicobar Class WJ-FACs, are lighter, cheaper, easier to build, and better suited for coastal surveillance than the capital warships --- corvettes, frigates and destroyers --- that are designed and built for war.

Vice Admiral Arun Kumar Singh, who until recently commanded the Eastern Naval Command in Vishakhapatnam points to the growing importance of coastal security: The term a balanced Navy has now acquired a different meaning altogether; a brown water coastal force is as relevant and essential as a blue water force. In recent years, the navy has built 7 Sukanya Class offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), one of which was sold to Sri Lanka; 4 Trinkat Class fast patrol vessels (FPVs), one of which was given to Maldives and one to Seychelles; 7 Super Dvora Mark II class FPVs; and 4 Bangaram Class fast attack craft (FACs). In addition, four Saryu Class offshore patrol vessels are being built by Goa Shipyard Limited.

The 10 Car Nicobar class WJ-FACs, with their ability to react quickly at high speeds, are purpose designed for coastal security. These 50 metres long, 600-tonne vessels are crewed by 35 sailors. Each WJ-FAC is armed with a 30 mm CRN-91 automatic cannon that can engage targets up to 3 kilometers away.

ASIAN DEFENCE: Gearbox problems delay the Car Nicobar class Fast Attack Craft


----------



## Screaming Skull

sancho said:


> Eight is the number of N-LCA that INS Vikramaditya should get (as far as I know), not sure about how many the Vikrant class carrier will get, but the fact that IN seems to take the option for more Mig 29Ks, means that the number will be similar and of course there will be some in reserve, or for training. How should N-LCA replace Sea Harrier on INS Viraat? They are not VTOL capable and the Viraat don't has an arrested landing system, very doubtful!



When did I say that the N-LCA will replace the Sea Harriers &#8216;on Viraat&#8217;? Both the Viraat and the Harriers will retire in 8-10 years time. By replacing the Harriers I meant, filling in the void created by them, just to make up the numbers of the naval air arm. We will have 3 carriers by 2017 (assuming the present Viraat retires by then), and all of them will be capable of carrying N-LCAs. So, 40 N-LCAs is a decent number for three carriers. Also, there are roomers that the navy is planning to build another carrier after inducting the 2 Vikrant class carriers. Btw, I think the Vikrant class carriers, with a displacement of 40k tons and capacity of 30 aircrafts will carry more than 8 N-LCAs each (maybe 10 or more). 



> I agree with you in avionics, but come on mate the landing gear?
> I doubt that we are able to include more than avionics and some own weapons in this development, but more is just not realistic. I expect some co-developments maybe on weapon and electronics side but the main parts like airframe (except the double seat config), gears, engine, radar will be the same. But this is another issue that we don't need to discuss here



You think landing gears are easy to make? Think again buddy! Only six countries in the world can make titanium half alloy tubes used for the landing gears of fighter jets. India is one of those countries. For LCA, it was developed by the Nuclear Fuel Complex (NFC) under DAE. Recently there was a report that HAL is going to make the MKIs indigenously, but if you think that Irkut gave ToT for the landing gear or even the tires then you must be kidding yourself. No one gives ToT for such tech.

Anyway, I made that point in response to your assertion that HAL will learn things from the naval FGFA to incorporate into the Naval MCA. To put my point bluntly, HAL will learn &#8216;thenga&#8217; from the FGFA! While you can get FGFA off the shelf or produce it in the country, you won&#8217;t learn anything of significance to build a good naval aircraft in the future. India has to develop tech in house if it wants indigenize the full production cycle and shrug off any dependence on other countries. Full ToT is an absolute myth!



> As I told you above the Sea Harriers can't be replaced, by any of this aircafts, because they are not VTOL capable, so having a replacement is not the point. Also IN officially showed interest in F35B which are more expensive than Rafale and Rafale could even win MMRCA, which gives IN the chance to licence produce them too, so I wouldn't rule them out that easy.



I said Rafale is ruled out as a replacement for the N-LCA. Obviously, the Navy won&#8217;t operate the 29Ks and the Rafales on the same carrier. However, Rafale or F-35 can replace the Mig-29K in the future and in that sense the Navy is justified in wanting to evaluate these aircrafts as future options. 



> Without an offense, but I think your assumption that N-LCA is mainly for air defense is wrong! If so, the airwing would look like this, 15 - 20 N-LCA (only single seats, cause for air combats and short missions 2 pilots are not needed) and only a few double seat Mig 29K for the strike role. But it is just the other way around right?
> Mig 29K will be the main aircraft in bigger numbers, on both carriers (if not Mig 29K another double engine fighter on Vikrant class), most of them will be single seated and the fact that they was designed for agility and maneuverability, makes them clearly the first choice to defend an expensive carrier group and not the few N-LCAs! The double seated versions will be for training and strikes, which leaves no main role for N-LCA.



My dear friend, understand this- the N-LCA is to the carrier what the LCA is to the air force- an interceptor or a point defence aircraft. In carrier terms, it is meant for &#8216;fleet air defence&#8217; or simply &#8216;fleet defence&#8217;. But that doesn&#8217;t mean that only the N-LCA will be entrusted with this responsibility. Obviously, you don&#8217;t expect all 20+ Migs to be away from the carrier for strike missions at any given point of time? The responsibility of &#8216;fleet defence&#8217; will be shared between the N-LCAs and &#8216;some&#8217; Migs which will spare the bulk of the Migs to be used for strike missions. 
You don&#8217;t have to take my word for it. Just read what Admiral Sureesh Mehta said in a recent interview-



> *In fact, we&#8217;ve planned a mix of both the aircraft for the IAC as each has a definitive role to play. As for the LCA programme, the Navy has thrown its weight behind it from the beginning. I was personally responsible for the programme not being dumped midway. I had stated on file that the Navy would like to have this kind of an aircraft. What had initially begun as a naval project turned out to be an Air Force affair along the course.*
> ?I hope she?ll last 30 years and more? : Chief of the Naval Staff - TH-Delhi






> To be honest the only role for N-LCA that I see in this configuration (double seat, only in few numbers, enough payload to carry a2a missiles for self defense, some fuel tanks and maybe a pod), are recon, or EW missions. A small aircraft, fast and with low RCS, one pilot and a flight engineer, add a good pod and you have a good fighter for such roles.



Glad to hear that you finally agree that N-LCA is capable of doing something. At least it is a small deviation if not a departure from your earlier stand that the N-LCA is an exercise in futility. Yes it will be used for recon missions apart from its primary role of &#8216;fleet air defence&#8217;. I think by saying that it is only good for recon missions, you are doing way too much injustice to the capabilities of the N-LCA. Heck, even an AJT of the kind of BAE Hawk can carry out recon missions successfully. Why do you need a EJ-200/F-414 powered, cropped delta with- a large flight envelope, an AESA of the kind of Elta 2052, full FBW optimized for the Indian carriers, auto take off ability, an FCS with the highest rating by the IAF test pilots, combined payload capacity equivalent or higher than the Migs/Rafales, best of Russian and Indian armaments&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;etc. for merely recon missions? I am astounded! 



> I think you missunderstand me here! I also said that the maintenance will be cheaper, but a carrier has only a limited payload like you said before and carrying spares, engine parts and different weapons of different fighters will be a logistic problem and would be easier and cheaper they has only one type of aircraft.



Well I can&#8217;t buy that argument. You have 30 Migs, you carry spares for say 6 Migs ie for 1/5th of your fleet. Use 20 Mig and 10 N-LCA you need to still carry spares for 1/5th of your fleet ie spares for 4 Migs and 2 N-LCAs. No addition or reduction in weight. And there is no logistics problem in merely carrying spares of different types. So, it is neither easier nor cheaper to operate the same aircraft type. On the contrary, 20Migs+10LCAs will atleast cost less if not anything else.



> I would say the cheap costs of N-LCA are not a real point for IN, otherwise they would get them in huge numbers and don't you think? But they are not and getting numbers of expensive Migs and shows even interest in more expensive, but also more capable fighters. So they are ready to pay for a capable main fighter!



&#8216;Huge numbers&#8217; is a relative term. 40 N-LCA is almost double the number of INs current fighter force. So, yes 40 itself is a huge number for the IN. Moreover, you can&#8217;t buy something just for the sake of buying. How will the Navy operate more than 40 N-LCAs when there is no capacity? They are getting a number of expensive Migs partly because it was thrust on them as part of the Gorshkov deal and partly because the IN has a totally different role in mind for them. The IN shows interest in even more expensive aircrafts only as another option for 29Ks in the distant future. Neither the induction of 29Ks nor the interest in more expensive aircrafts has anything to do with the N-LCA. They are meant for different roles. 



> I said it before, there is no real need for N-LCA, neither from a capability point of view, nor because it is cost-effective. I think we only get it to have also an indigenous carrier aircraft.



The benefits to cost ratio of the N-LCA project is far too high. The Navy realizes that and so does the gov. Finally, I will put it this way, if N-LCA was another country&#8217;s product then there would be no need for &#8216;buying&#8217; it and rest I leave to your interpretation.


----------



## sancho

Screaming Skull said:


> By replacing the Harriers I meant, filling in the void created by them, just to make up the numbers of the naval air arm. We will have 3 carriers by 2017 (assuming the present Viraat retires by then), and all of them will be capable of carrying N-LCAs. So, 40 N-LCAs is a decent number for three carriers. Also, there are roomers that the navy is planning to build another carrier after inducting the 2 Vikrant class carriers. Btw, I think the Vikrant class carriers, with a displacement of 40k tons and capacity of 30 aircrafts will carry more than 8 N-LCAs each (maybe 10 or more).


But the void of the Sea Harriers will not be filled by N-LCA! It was our main carrier aircraft in the past and this role will be taken over by Mig 29K in numbers and roles. If at least the Vikrant class carrier would get more N-LCAs than Migs, I would agree, but it won't and N-LCA will be only a small addition. 
Also, this is a part of a new article posted by Ironman (page 2, #29)


> Well be paying out the Viraat in eight to 10 years time, and *by when well have two carriers [the IAC and the Vikramaditya]*. We are already working on the design of a second indigenous carrier, slightly bigger maybe, to cater for the aircraft we will have in future.


So only 1 Vikrant class carrier, which also means less N-LCAs and they can carry 30 aircrafts including helicopters, possibly 16 Mig 29K (12 single and 4 double seat), 8 N-LCA and 6 helicopter. Do you really think 16 N-LCA (and some in reserve) are worth all the effort? 


Screaming Skull said:


> You think landing gears are easy to make? Think again buddy! Only six countries in the world can make titanium half alloy tubes used for the landing gears of fighter jets. India is one of those countries. For LCA, it was developed by the Nuclear Fuel Complex (NFC) under DAE. Recently there was a report that HAL is going to make the MKIs indigenously, but if you think that Irkut gave ToT for the landing gear or even the tires then you must be kidding yourself. No one gives ToT for such tech.


No, I meant if they will develope the whole airframe anyway, why should we bother with developing just a landing gear for our own?
Isn't it better to take those things from them where they clearly are better (engineering, design, radar and engine develoment) and just add things from fields where we are better (avionics, electronics, computer)? Actually the article you posted comfirms my view!


> Later this year, India and Russia would sign a design accord for a fifth generation fighter aircraft they agreed to build jointly in 2007. India would be responsible for the manufacture of composite-material parts of the airframe, *avionics and software packages, *Mr. Balakrishnan said.


Don't let us think again we can develope everything on our own and need only a minimum of commonality. Let us join and complement them in the development to get a really great fighter for both countries! 


Screaming Skull said:


> My dear friend, understand this- the N-LCA is to the carrier what the LCA is to the air force- an interceptor or a point defence aircraft. In carrier terms, it is meant for fleet air defence or simply fleet defence. But that doesnt mean that only the N-LCA will be entrusted with this responsibility. Obviously, you dont expect all 20+ Migs to be away from the carrier for strike missions at any given point of time? The responsibility of fleet defence will be shared between the N-LCAs and some Migs which will spare the bulk of the Migs to be used for strike missions.


But in IAF it will be send in numbers for interception, can we do it with N-LCA also if there are just a small number of them? Normally you send two fighters for air defense patrole and another 2 in a different direction. But can we send only 2 N-LCAs? No because it wouldn't be a good air defense in such a small number, so we have to send Migs with them just to counter there disadvantages. 
Now think about the config I mentioned in my last post! Only 6 Mig 29K(= 8 N-LCA in weight) for strikes and nearly 22 N-LCAs (=16 Mig 29K in weight) mainly for air defense. Wouldn't it totally change the situation? You can send 3 - 4 of them to each direction, would get a way better chance for interceptions (even without Migs) and still got numbers left in reserve. If IN really believes in N-LCA wouldn't they take such an airwing config at least for Vikrant class carrier? 


Screaming Skull said:


> Glad to hear that you finally agree that N-LCA is capable of doing something. At least it is a small deviation if not a departure from your earlier stand that the N-LCA is an exercise in futility...


Come on, I'm not a bad guy! I am not against LCA, actually i think it will be a great addition for IAF (at least the MK2 version) on the lower end, in numbers and specially able to carry enough weapons, or payload! That is the point I try to make you understand, in the situaton on a carrier it is limited by the fact that most of the payload must be fuel. Just to start via ski jump will burn a lot of fuel and in contrast to land missions, they will be always in long range missions. 
In IAF LCA is not that limited, that's why it would be better to take fighters on the carriers with more internal fuel, or more weapon stations to carry both, a useful weapon load and fuel. 
That all combined makes the N-LCA less capable/useful as a carrier fighter, of course you don't need a double engine fighter for recon missions, but they could do the job at least as good if not better and can do a2a and a2g missions too. 


Screaming Skull said:


> And there is no logistics problem in merely carrying spares of different types. So, it is neither easier nor cheaper to operate the same aircraft type.
> Then why are all AF and naval airwings are trying to achive more commonality and less different types of aircraft if it is not easier to handle and cheaper? USN from 4 different types to 2 and soon to 1, USAF from from 3 to hardly 2. Rafale will replace 7 different aircrafts in FAF and FN and so on. In terms of logistics it is always easier to have as much common parts as possible.
> 
> We don't have to agree on each other, that's the good thing on discussions, you can talk about things and see different point of views. At the end everybody has to come to their own conclusion
> and mine is simply that we should go for a single, capable type of carrier aircraft, or with N-LCA in numbers as the main aircraft and Migs/Rafale, only as an addition. But just a few of them are not worth all the efforts!


----------



## sms

*Indian Navy To Buy Ka-31 Helos*

New Delhi, Aug 6 (PTI) In a bid to strengthen the Navy's capabilities to detect airborne and surface-based maritime threats, Government has approved the acquisition of five Russian Kamov-31 early warning choppers.

Defence Ministry officials said the Cabinet Committee of Security (CCS) at a meeting on Tuesday gave its approval for procuring these choppers, which can track 30-40 targets on ground and air simultaneously with its airborne electronic warfare radar, mounted on the underbelly of the chopper.

The deal for the five choppers between India and Russia is expected to be signed in the next couple of months, they said.

Navy already has a fleet of nine Ka-31 helicopters, which are deployed on India's only aircraft carrier INS Virat and the Talwar Class Guided Missile frigates of the Navy. They are also operated from Navy's shore based air stations. 

fullstory


----------



## notting hill

the thing looks cute rather than scary ..


----------



## Beskar

notting hill said:


> the thing looks cute rather than scary ..



Attack choppers are designed to look "Scary". The KA-31 would be used in the Indian navy as an airborne early warning helicopter. With a few upgrades, it can also be used for an Anti-ship/submarine role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ratolz

@luoshan::


Its already 50 years old. How more they can stretch it?? Moreover refitting also has a limit on this much old carrier.They said it will run smoothly for another 5 years, it doesn't mean only 5 why not 6 or 7. But one thing is sure, it was last refit.


----------



## pmukherjee

DesiGuy said:


> India's solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat will be fully-operational in another two months or so



Buddy, I think that the refit is already complete, Though TOI is giving it another two months:-

*"INS Viraat refit complete, gears up for golden jubilee"*
INS Viraat refit complete, gears up for golden jubilee- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times

*It's an old warhorse, 50 years old to be exact. But after a life-extending refit, India's lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat is back to show it still has enough steam to give the jitters to the enemy. *
INS Viraat gears up for golden jubilee

*August 20, 2009: India's sole aircraft carrier, the 29,000 ton INS Viraat, has completed a 16 month visit to a shipyard, where it was refurbished and upgraded.*
Naval Air: Where There Were None, Now There Is One


----------



## pmukherjee

Ratolz and Loushan

"The INS Viraat was to be retired in 2012, after 53 years service. But now the INS Viraat has had its engine and hull refurbished, and its electronics upgraded, so that it can serve for up to ten years more. That would mean sixty years in service. 

*Such long service is becoming more common for warships and combat aircraft (like the B-52, Tu-142 and P-3). This is all possible because of advances in engineering and equipment design over the past half century.* There are now more reliable techniques and sensors for evaluating the condition of old ships and aircraft. There are new materials and equipment to replace the older stuff and keep the old warriors serving for decade after decade."

Naval Air: Where There Were None, Now There Is One


----------



## ratolz

@pmukherjee:: Well, i too said same that it doesn't mean that ship will serve only five years, so it can go easily up to10 ( As we in India always do,taking full advantage of anything)


----------



## pmukherjee

ratolz said:


> @pmukherjee:: Well, i too said same that it doesn't mean that ship will serve only five years, so it can go easily up to10 ( As we in India always do,taking full advantage of anything)



I agree, Ratolz. The refurbishings are good for another 10 years.


----------



## sancho

Arun tevar said:


> to both sreeming skull &sancho,we can go on discussing what is better for IN,what would b the best a/c in terms of capabilities,etc..BUT the fact is that there is an a/c that has been selected for IN which can b debated on its so called disabilities & its so called abilities,but there is no use of it ,is there.Both the MIG & lca has been selected for certain roles which acording to IN suits the role to b played but we bassed on external knowledge,knowledge bassed on the infos from different external sources r discussing the same suitability of its role,i mean its ok to discuss but we r surely not comming to any terms or conclusion,r we?..


But we also know that not every procurement will be made by the best capabilities, or what suits the best. In many cases there are also political, or economical influences.
As I said before, I only wish that our carriers are as capable as possible and that LCA will be inducted in IAF soon. We can discuss and share infos and opinions, but at the end everybody has his own conclusion.


----------



## sancho

*Viraat refit done, but where are the jets?*

As it is, India solitary aircraft carrier, the 50-year-old INS Viraat, is being flogged to ensure it can operate for another five years. To make matters worse, Navy is fast running out of fighter jets to operate from its deck. This is just another example of how the utter lack of long-term strategic planning and execution continues to be a bane for India, which harbours notions of being a major player on the global stage.

The crash of another Sea Harrier jump-jet off Goa on Friday, which killed its pilot, *means Navy is left with barely eight single-seater fighters and three twin-seater trainers.* Beginning 1983, Navy had inducted around 30 Sea Harriers, which take off from the angled ski-jump on INS Viraat and land vertically on its deck. But it has lost over half of them in accidents. The remaining have undergone a "limited upgrade'' under a Rs 477-crore project, which includes Israeli Elta EL/M-2032 multi-mode fire control radar and Derby beyond visual range air-to-air missiles.

The latest crash comes at a time when the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat is finally getting ready to become operational again after an 18-month extensive refit to boost its longevity as well as weapon and sensor packages, as reported earlier. "A carrier without fighters is like a tiger without teeth,'' said a senior officer. Incidentally, as per earlier plans, both INS Viraat and its Sea Harriers were to be junked by this time. But the plans were revised since *the Navy wanted two fully-operational "carrier battle groups''* (CBGs), with their own complements of fighters, by 2009 to project force as well as act as a "stabilising influence'' in the entire Indian Ocean and beyond.

CBGs or "carrier strike groups'', with a complement of guided-missile destroyers, multi-purpose frigates, attack submarines and tankers, after all project power like nothing else. The US, for instance, has 12 CBGs deployed around the globe as a crucial ingredient of its power projection policy. But repeated failures of successive Indian governments to take timely decisions has put paid to all such plans. For one, the refurbished 44,570-tonne Admiral Gorshkov, undergoing a refit at the Sevmash Shipyard in North Russia, will be available to the Navy only by 2013 at the earliest now.

For another, the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) being built at Cochin Shipyard, will be ready only by 2015-2016 after meandering through political and bureaucratic apathy for several years. Navy, of course, will soon start getting the 16 MiG-29Ks contracted in the original $1.5-billion Gorshkov package deal signed with Russia in January 2004, under which the carrier refit cost was pegged at $974 million.

India and Russia, however, are still enmeshed in renegotiating Gorshkov's final refit cost, with Moscow demanding as much as $2.9 billion and India keen on shelling out around $2.2 billion. The acquisition of another 29 MiG-29Ks for around Rs 5,380 crore is also on the cards, especially since both Gorshkov and IAC will require these fighters when they are ready to enter service.

http://theasiandefence.blogspot.com/2009/08/viraat-refit-done-but-where-are-jets.html


----------



## ratolz

NEW DELHI: The Navy has grounded the entire Sea Harrier fighter jet fleet in the backdrop of one of the aircraft crashing off Goa last week, 

rendering its lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat without its aerial firepower. 

"The Sea Harriers have been grounded following the crash that left a fighter pilot dead," Navy officials said here on Tuesday. 

With the grounding of the 10 Sea Harrier jump jets, INS Viraat, which got afloat at the Cochin Shipyard's dry dock after a 18-month refit a fortnight ago, may have to sail to Gulf of Aden next month without its fighter jets. 

"We cannot operate the aircraft till the Board of Inquiry is complete and the reasons for the crash is known. The problems identified by the probe needs to be rectified before the jump jets are airborne again," officials said. 

And, the probe could take a long while as the aircraft does not have a flight data recorder and the wreckage needed to be examined minutely to arrive at the reasons for the mishap, they said. 

Following a series of crashes since induction, the Navy is now left with just 10 Sea Harriers of the over 20 it had bought in mid-1980s.


Navy grounds Sea Harrier fleet - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Shipyard takeover underlines govt's defence urgency*

By Niladri Bhattacharya
KOLKATA (Reuters) - India's Defence Ministry will take over a commercial shipyard to build military vessels for its navy, the junior defence minister said on Tuesday in a move underlining a new urgency in upgrading defence capabilities.

The Hindustan Shipyard is strategically located in Visakhapatnam, where the government intends to build frigates, destroyers and submarines for the navy from later this year.

"Hindustan Shipyard is being taken over by the Ministry of Defence," Pallam Raju, the junior defence minister, said in Kolkata, capital of the eastern state of West Bengal.

"There will be suitable investments regarding alterations and modernisation of the shipyard, suiting the requirement of the Indian Navy," Raju told reporters in the biggest commercial city in the region.

The exact capacity of the Hindustan Shipyard was not immediately clear, but India wants to build 100 warships over the next 10 years and phase out old vessels.

Experts said the takeover would help India improve its ageing naval fleet.

"It signifies our indigenous capabilities and the fact that the navy needs more ships," said Commander P.V.S. Satish, a naval officer.

Last month, India launched its first nuclear-powered submarine capable of firing ballistic missiles and has plans to induct two aircraft carriers, including one from Russia.

Military ships are currently built in three shipyards, but the government decided to take over the Hindustan Shipyard to speed up defence modernisation, defence officials said.

The Defence Ministry would upgrade other existing shipyards and take over smaller ones to help speed up plans to build more military vessels and submarines, defence officials said.

India is one of the world's biggest arms importers. The government plans to spend more than $30 billion over the next five years to upgrade its largely Soviet-era arsenal to counter potential threats from Pakistan and China.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Link : :: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## ejaz007

*India to be handed Nepra submarine after trial: Russia *
Updated at: 0815 PST, Thursday, August 27, 2009 


MOSCOW: Russia will hand over the Akula-II class nuclear submarine&aposNerpa&apos to India after the completion of its sea trials, the country & aposs top general said, without specifying any time-frame for it.

"The trials are underway according to schedule, after which the submarine will be handed over to the Indian Navy," Chief of Russia&aposs General Staff, General Nikolai Makarov was quoted as saying by media

Addressing a news conference in Ulan Bator, Gen. Makarov, accompanying President Medvedev on Mongolia tour, however, did not specify the time-frame for the delivery of the much- awaited submarine.

" There is no fixed schedule (of delivery), but there are no reasons for delay,"he said.

Prime Minister Vladimir Putin had earlier ordered to hand over the Nerpa to Indian Navy on 10-year lease by the end of this year.

Built by the Amur Shipyard in the far-eastern Khabarovsk region bordering China, Nerpa was hit by a deadly accident on November 8 last year in the Sea of Japan, when 21 sailors and civilian technical staff were killed due to abrupt release of lethal Freon gas from its fire-suppression system as a result of human error. 

India to be handed Nepra submarine after trial: Russia


----------



## sudhir007

Cochin Shipyard aircraft carrier launch by 2012: Pallam Raju

The aircraft carrier built at the Cochin Shipyard would be launched by 2012, Minister of State for Defence M M Pallam Raju said here today.

Following the launch, the aircraft carrier would be operationalised after a certain time lag, he told reporters.

As per the Indian Navys perspective maritime plan, the country which has a vast coastline was in dire need of aircraft carriers to protect its economic assets during peace time. It needed at least three aircraft carriers at any given point, out of which only one  INS Viraat was in operation, he said.

The Russia-built Admiral Gorshkov is likely to be inducted by 2012, for which the Indian government is still negotiating.

Cochin Shipyard aircraft carrier launch by 2012: Pallam Raju IDRW.ORG


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Sea Harriers take off again

The Sea Harrier fleet of aircraft of Indian Navy began operations off Goa on Thursday, after being thoroughly checked by Naval engineers.
It may be recalled that Indian Navy fighter pilot and Lieutenant Commander Saurabh Saxena was killed when a single-seater Sea Harrier aircraft crashed in the Arabian Sea on August 21.
The entire fleet was grounded on August 25 to execute a systemic check on these fighter aircraft.
Speaking to Herald, Navy PRO and Commander M Joshi said that it was routine procedure to halt the operation of aircraft after the crash. After clearance from the naval engineer, Sea Harriers are back to business from Thursday, he added.
The hazards of day-to-day naval operations and military profession are well known to the valiant men of Indian Navy, but for them it is a business as usual as they remain well prepared for any challenge that may come their way, informed Joshi.
Meanwhile, Joshi informed that efforts were on to recover the wreckage of the Sea Harrier that crashed on August 21.
Naval clearance divers have been braving debilitating pressure and zero visibility in the bottom of the seas off Goa, as they attempt to recover the wreckage of the Sea Harrier that crashed on August 21, said Joshi.


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

GRSE to extend in deeper draft

The Defence Ministry is mulling over extending the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineer's(GRSE) facility in deeper draft locations and Diamond Harbour is one of the options.
"In order to build larger vessels, deeper draft is required which is not available at the current location here near Garden Reach. We are looking at Diamond Harbour as well as properties near the current location of GRSE", said M M Pallam Raju, minister of state for defence. He added that currently, heavy vessels like aircraft carriers were built at the Cochin Shipyard in Kerala. It ranks among a few shipyards in the world that have attempted to build such mammoth vessels. The indigenously designed aircraft carrier, currently under construction, would be capable of operating an aircraft mix of Russian MiG-29K, Ka31 and indigenous Light Combat Aircrafts.

The GRSE is right now building four anti-submarine warfare corvettes(ASWC) , 10 water jet fast attack crafts for the Indian Navy besides 88 fast interceptor boats for the Home Ministry. The deliveries of the ASWCs will start from 2012 and continue till 2015.

Interestingly, Diamond Harbour is the site selected by the Kolkata Port Trust(KoPT) to build a container terminal there. KoPT requires 43 acres from Defence for the Rs 1,233 crore ambitious project. The proposed terminal will have six jetties, four for handling ocean-going vessels and two for barges. It was to come up over 125 acres that included 40 acres of private land, 24 acres from the directorate of lighthouse and lightships, West Bengal Public Works Departmentand Fisheries department besides Defence and Railway land.

The Defence Ministry has recently indicated to KoPT that it would not be able to part with the land.


----------



## sudhir007

*Gorshkovs escalated price to be finalised in two days: Navy chief* why Mr. Mahta so interested in this deal he left 3 days for his retirement ?????? 

New Delhi, Aug 27 (IANS) The final price of the Russian-built aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov will be arrived at in two days time, Indian Navy chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta said Thursday.
The price negotiation for the aircraft carrier, which will be commissioned in the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, had taken a back seat following the governments auditor punching holes in the deal. Currently a Russian delegation is in the country to finalise the hiked price for the warship.

Price negotiations are well underway. The Russian team is visiting us, Mehta told reporters here.

The time frame (for the price fixation) is short. Hopefully day after tomorrow, Mehta added.

The original deal, signed in 2004, was for India to pay $1.5 billion for the vessel, mothballed since a devastating fire in 1995. Of this, $948 million was to be spent on refitting the 45,000 tonne vessel and the balance on the MiG-29 combat jets and Kamov anti-submarine warfare helicopters that would be deployed on the ship. 

Since 2007, however, Russia has steadily been asking for more money, saying the extent of repairs to the vessel had been grossly underestimated. Various reports say Russia is now asking for between $2.2 billion and $2.9 billion.

Protracted negotiations, even at the level of the Indian and Russian defence ministers have so far failed to resolve the impasse. 

The negotiations were on the final stage in July this year when the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) said that the second hand vessel was 60 percent costlier than a new carrier.

The issue had figured in parliament last month, with Defence Minister A.K. Antony saying that a fresh contract for the carrier would be signed after verifying the CAGs findings.

The navy had contested the audit report, with Mehta himself claiming to write a cheque if an aircraft carrier could be found for less than $2 billion.

Originally scheduled to be delivered in 2008, the vessel is now likely to arrive in 2012.

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## Screaming Skull

sancho said:


> But we also know that not every procurement will be made by the best capabilities, or what suits the best. In many cases there are also political, or economical influences.
> As I said before, I only wish that our carriers are as capable as possible and that LCA will be inducted in IAF soon. We can discuss and share infos and opinions, but at the end everybody has his own conclusion.



*"I only wish that our carriers are as capable as possible"*

That is the bottom line! We all hope for the same. End of discussion. Let s move on to some other topic now


----------



## Screaming Skull

The outgoing chief of the Eastern Naval Command & *soon to be Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Nirmal Verma*, at the change of command parade in Visakhapatnam on Thursday, August 27, 2009. 






*The new Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command, Vice Admiral Anup Singh (right), along with outgoing C-in-C Vice Admiral Nirmal Verma* at the change of command parade at the naval base in Visakhapatnam on Thursday, August 27, 2009. *Vice Admiral Nirmal Verma will be taking over as the Chief of Naval Staff.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Gorshkov price to be finalised soon*

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sureesh Mehta on Thursday said the Indian Navy would soon be receiving a Russian nuclear submarine, even as the programme to build French Scorpene submarines here was running behind schedule.

Addressing a press conference ahead of his last day in office on Monday, Admiral Mehta said the country would soon complete negotiations over the price of Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov (INS Vikramaditya) for possible delivery by 2012.

The arrival of the Gorshkov would augment the Navys quest to have three such warships in its fleet. Currently, it has INS Viraat, which has just undergone an extensive refit, and the third aircraft carrier is under construction at the Kochi shipyard.

Two more nuclear submarines
Admiral Mehta also said the project of building the countrys indigenous nuclear submarine, which was heralded with INS Arihant, envisages constructing two more nuclear powered submarines. 

The INS Arihant was launched for sea trials last month, and Admiral Mehta said India would soon have the proven delivery capability that would make the adversary face far more damage than they can bear.

The Navy Chief distanced himself from a report quoting senior Defence scientist K. Santhanam that the 1998 nuclear tests by India did not yield the desired results, adding that the countrys nuclear deterrent capabilities were proven and capable enough.

As far as we are concerned, we go by the views of the scientists. They have given us certain capability and that is capable enough to provide deterrence and they are proven, he said in response to questions about the capabilities of the countrys nuclear arsenal.

Admiral Mehta denied that the Navy grounded the entire fleet of Sea Harriers after the recent crash. He said a board of inquiry had been constituted to probe the incident, and checks were taking place on the remainder of the fleet that would be flying soon.

No overseas bases
On Defence Minister A.K. Antonys recent visit to the Maldives and reports of India setting up a base there, he said it was neither the policy nor the intention of the Government to set up naval bases overseas.

Reacting to his early comments on Chinas naval dominance, Admiral Mehta clarified that while China is a power in the Indian Ocean region, he had never mentioned that its navy was more superior to Indias

Link : Gorshkov price to be finalised soon @ The Hindu


----------



## beckham

Indian Navy upgrades war doctrine  






NEW DELHI: The Navy on Friday came out with an upgraded version of its war doctrine improving upon the last edition that was published five years ago. The Indian Maritime Doctrine, released by outgoing Navy Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta, includes new threat perceptions keeping in mind the security environment in the region and underlines the fact that low intensity warfare would continue to be one of the biggest challenges.

The maritime security network in the country has undergone a change after Mumbai attacks as the navy has become the nodal agency responsible for any threat from the sea.

The new doctrine takes into account organisational changes in the maritime security network of the country and puts in place operational requirements to cope with geostrategic realities.

It acknowledges that security environment in the region was fragile and India was an oasis of stability amidst all the chaos. This makes India&#8217;s position most vulnerable to outside threat.

The Navy said Indian Maritime Doctrine focuses on concepts and application of maritime power. 

It redefines India&#8217;s interests in the sea and enlists various environments in which the Navy would have to operate.

Admiral Sureesh Mehta had said on Thursday that India had a blue water Navy capable of operating in various environment.

After Mumbai attacks, the Navy was made the nodal agency responsible for any threat from the sea.

The Mumbai attacks were seen as a failure of India&#8217;s maritime security network. One of the major problems was involvement of several agencies without any collective responsibility.

But the organisational set-up has changed. If an attack takes place from sea, the Navy would be held accountable.

The government has taken several steps to augment the operational capabilities by ordering new powerful boats, ships and weapons.

The surveillance and intelligence mechanisms have been strengthened.
There is much more co-ordination among various agencies.

The doctrine also talks about the need to make the force network centric.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

*Admiral Nirmal Verma Takes over as India's Chief of Naval Staff ​*
Monday, August 31, 2009


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Double post--------Deleted


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy crew to join Russian sub sea trials in Far East | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

September 4 (RIA Novosti) - A crew of Indian submariners will take part in sea trials of a Russian nuclear submarine in mid-September, a source involved in the trials said on Friday.

Russia's Nerpa nuclear attack submarine, damaged in a fatal accident during tests last November, resumed sea trials on July 10 in the Sea of Japan after extensive repairs that cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($60 million).

The submarine is to be leased to the Indian Navy by the end of 2009 under the name INS Chakra.

The source said the Indian submariners would need to undergo a course of training together with Russian specialists and servicemen.

They will subsequently operate on their own under the supervision of Russian instructors.

On November 8, 2008, while the Nerpa was undergoing sea trials in the Sea of Japan, its on-board fire suppression system activated, releasing a deadly gas into the sleeping quarters. Three crewmembers and 17 shipyard workers were killed. There were 208 people, 81 of them submariners, on board the vessel at the time.

India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease of the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine.

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.


----------



## sudhir007

T-59, T-60 sign off after 24 years - dnaindia.com

Chennai: The Indian Navy on Monday de-commissioned two of its Seaward Defence Boats, T-59 and T-60, 24 years after they started sailing the seas. The decommissioning took place at the Madras Port Trust in the presence of commodore Rajiv Girotra, VSM, naval officer-in-charge (Tamil Nadu & Puducherry), who received the guard of honour. The paying off pennant was hoisted on Sunday to mark the beginning of the decommissioning ceremony. 

The ships will be replaced by two new indigenously-designed Water Jet Propelled Fast Attack Craft (WJFAC) which will commissioned on November 10 at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata. 

The naval ensign and the national flag were lowered and folded at sunset. The last post was then played and the paying off pennant lowered. Measuring 37.5 metres in length with speeds of 25 knots and manned by sailors and officers, the ships were fitted with two Bofors 40/60 and one heavy machine gun.

Under the guidance of naval officer-in-charge (Tamil Nadu & Puducherry), the ships played an appreciable role to augment the coastal security that included measures to sensitise fishing communities and enforce security along international maritime border line and off shore platforms.


----------



## sudhir007

Northrop-Grumman has pitched the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye as a next-generation shore-based airborne early warning & control (AEW&C) platform to the Indian Navy. Excerpts from the presentation.
http://livefist.blogspot.com/


----------



## sudhir007

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

Agencies
Moscow, Sept 8: 
India has paid another staggering USD 102 million to Russia, to speed up refit work on the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, pending a final agreement on a huge price hike of almost USD 2 billion demanded by Moscow. 
"The advance payment of USD 102 million has given a fillip to repairs and refit works. The workforce would be increased to 2500 for work in two shifts," spokesperson of the Sevmash shipyard Anastasia Nikitinskaya said as Russian officials committed that they would meet the 2012 delivery deadline. 
The increasing delay in the delivery of the warship has been described by President Dmitry Medvedev as the 'sole irritant' in Indo-Russian relations. 
The issue came up in the delegation level talks between President Pratibha Devisingh Patil and her Soviet counterpart on September 3, during her first state visit to the country. 
Director General of Severodvinsk-based Sevmash shipyard Nikolai Kalistratov along with his Chief Engineer was also present at the talks held at Kremlin. 
Under the initial USD 1.5 billion contract signed in New Delhi in January 2004, Russia was to deliver retrofitted aircraft carrier in August 2008. 
However, the Sevmash shipyard later demanded that USD 974 million allocated for the upgradation of the 44.5 thousand ton vessel, given to the Indian Navy 'free of cost', was not sufficient and demanded an additional sum of USD 2.2 billion. According to Chairman of Russian Technologies State Corporation, Sergei Chemezev, the talks are currently underway for negotiating a new agreement, which may be signed in mid-October. An Indian delegation is expected in Moscow later this month to finalise the accord, even as media reports have suggested that New Delhi's final offer was to pay an additional amount of USD 1.2 billion. Sources here say that although the cost escalation was a 'natural' process due to changed requirements of the Indian Navy, a lot of money paid by India had 'dried up' in the banks for almost four years, with practically no work done on the warship. 
Upgradation of Gorshkov, to be inducted as INS Vikramaditya, is expected to be completed in 2011, after which it would undergo sea-trials for delivery in 2012.


----------



## ejaz007

*India Gets 2 Fast Attack Boats To Fight Terrorists*
By vivek raghuvanshi 
Published: 10 Sep 2009 10:48

NEW DELHI - The Indian Navy has received two fast attack boats that will be used to counter sea-based terrorism and will be built by state-owned Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers of Calcutta.

The delivery Sept. 10 is part of a bigger order for scores of the vessels, which are called water jet-propelled fast-attack craft, or WJFACs.

WJFACs are designed to be effective even in shallow waters, and have day-night surveillance capability and firepower that will enhance coastal security, an Indian Navy official said.

The 325-ton WJFACs just delivered, the INS Cheriyam and INS Cora Divh, can achieve speeds in excess of 30 knots and measure about 50 meters in length. The Navy is likely to receive more than 50 WJFACs in the next three years, the official added.

After the Mumbai terrorist attacks Nov. 26, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers received orders for 78 WJFACs from the Indian Home Ministry to be deployed along state coastlines.

The Navy is acquiring the WJFACs to replace the existing Seaward Defence Boats. 

India has put the acquisition of anti-terror weapons on its fast track in the wake of the Mumbai attacks, including fighting terrorists on the sea. The Ministry of Defence has cleared equipment and weaponry under this category worth more than $1 billion, boats, including fast attack boats, interceptor craft, hovercrafts and offshore patrol vessels. 

India Gets 2 Fast Attack Boats To Fight Terrorists - Defense News


----------



## sudhir007

Tognum: Details

MTU Series 2000 and 4000 engines to be main propulsion units for new Indian Coast Guard craft 
Specifications include MTU Callosum and Blueline automation systems for propulsion control and ship monitoring 
Tognum subsidiary MTU Asia secures contract worth 32.5 million euro 

Friedrichshafen/Singapore, 10 September 2009. The Engines Division of propulsion and power specialist Tognum has received two orders for the supply of MTU engines and automation systems for 23 new ships for the Indian Coast Guard. The total value of the contracts is 32.5 million euro. The engines are to be delivered between the end of 2009 and the end of 2011. 

&#8220;These contracts secured by MTU Asia demonstrate once again that business in the government vessels sector is a very steady, strong and essential component of our overall portfolio. It is also especially important in economically difficult times&#8220;, states Rainer Breidenbach, Tognum COO with responsibility for the Engines Division. 

Eight new Inshore Patrol Vessels are to be powered by triple Type 16V 4000 M90 engines with an output of 2,720 kW (3,648 bhp) each. In combination with waterjets, they will propel the vessel at speeds up to 35 knots. The systems to be supplied for the 48-meter patrol vessels include the MTU Callosum ship automation system with an integrated solution for monitoring all ship&#8217;s services that also incorporates fire detection and extinguishing systems. The reliable, easy-to-maintain and low fuel consumption engines enable the patrol vessels to remain at sea for a prolong period of time without having to return to base to replenish supplies. 

The Tognum Group is also supplying 30 MTU Type 16V 2000 M92 engines each capable of 1,630 kW (2,186 bhp) for 15 Interceptor Boats in the 26-meter class. They will provide the boat with a top speed of 35 knots. Engine control and system monitoring will be performed by the MTU Blueline automation system. 

The Series 4000 engines will be delivered as assembly kits to the licensed producer in India, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) in Kolkata, for local assembly and testing. Meanwhile, the Series 2000 units will be sent to the Bharati shipyard in Mumbai. 
The construction of the new ships is part of an expansion of the Indian Coast Guard. The varied duties of the Indian Coast Guard are fishery protection, combating smuggling and terrorism, prevention of illegal immigration, search and rescue operations as well as marine environment protection. 

Tognum subsidiary MTU Asia has already sold more than 100 Type 16V 4000 M90 engines to the Indian Coast Guard and Navy in recent years. They are highly valued for their proven reliability, outstanding power-to-weight ratio and also the well-established MTU service network in India.


----------



## EjazR

India's naval buildup a tryst with destiny - upiasia.com

Kolkata, India &#8212; India has of late been significantly expanding its naval capabilities beyond the pale of maritime security. Its naval buildup is designed to give it significant leverage over its traditional foes and cement its position as an emergent player on the global stage.

History can mete out hard lessons, and India subjected itself to one of them in the last millennium. It fell victim to colonial enterprises that snuck into the subcontinent through its vast unguarded coastline. However, present-day India seems determined not to repeat the catastrophic errors of the past and is rapidly expanding its naval prowess.

More importantly, the present naval buildup is not driven by the mere desire to prevent a seaborne invasion. Its contours are far wider than mere coastal defense, and this is reflected in the nature of the naval buildup.

India is quietly raising a force with significant blue-water capability, including medium-sized aircraft carriers, multi-role destroyers and frigates, conventional and nuclear attack submarines and amphibious ships, which can facilitate over-the-horizon assaults. It even has a host of modern corvettes that could be classified as frigates in many modest-sized navies.

Like all ambitious navies, the Indian navy is also committed to having a powerful air force of its own, as well as space-based assets for surveillance and targeting, and has rolled out its first ballistic missile nuclear submarine for sea trials.

The buildup is driven by a variety of factors besides defending the shoreline. Over the years, India has become increasingly dependent on foreign oil to sustain its steadily growing economy. By any measure, India imports over 70 percent of its oil requirement. Most trade is seaborne as well, which means protecting sea-lanes assumes greater significance in the strategic planning context.

Then there is also the question of maintaining India&#8217;s suzerainty over an exclusive economic zone spanning some 2.02 million square kilometers, besides defending offshore assets such as Bombay High &#8211; an offshore oil field, 160 kilometers from the Mumbai coast. These are easily understood economic reasons for building up naval power and focusing on what goes on at sea with no apparent direct bearing on land conflict issues.

Strangely though, some of the most compelling reasons for India&#8217;s naval expansion may actually be land related. It is now widely known that India&#8217;s naval moves in the summer of 1999 helped end the Kargil conflict with Pakistan. When faced with the prospect of a long drawn-out naval blockade, Pakistan backed off and realized just how easily the Indian navy could gain sea control.

Policymakers in India sat up and took notice as well. They realized that the Indian Navy could prove a decisive factor in resolving a stalemate in the mountains. Defense Minister Jaswant Singh publicly stated in 2001 that the government had made the development of the navy a key priority. That support has continued even though the governing dispensation in New Delhi has changed.

India&#8217;s naval moves also play a central role in ongoing military tensions and long-term rivalry with China. India and its island territories sit astride some of the busiest shipping lanes in the world, through which most of East Asia&#8217;s oil flows. The ability to interdict these supplies gives India a strategic bargaining tool that can be used vis-&#224;-vis its northern neighbor in the event of a conflict over the northeastern state of Arunachal Pradesh in the Himalayas.

It can be argued that this factor actually sets an upper limit to the number of days a China-initiated border conflict could last, given the size of China&#8217;s strategic oil reserves and attendant costs.

Beijing is trying to efface this handicap. It is making forays into the Indian Ocean and increasing it blue-water capability with the addition of large destroyers and nuclear attack boats, and embarking upon the construction of at least two &#8211; some reports actually say six &#8211; relatively large (60,000 ton) aircraft carriers.

As part of a so-called &#8220;string of pearls&#8221; strategy &#8211; many in India see it as a euphemism for strategic encirclement &#8211; China is involved in &#8220;port development projects&#8221; in Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Myanmar and Pakistan.

Even as recent reports of Chinese incursions along the Line of Actual Control that separates the two Asian giants makes headlines, India seems to have set in motion a very serious upgradating of its military presence in the Andaman and Nicobar island chain, located very close to the Strait of Malacca, a key gateway to the South China Sea.

In a recent seminar held at Port Blair, former Indian president and missile scientist Abdul Kalam suggested permanently basing naval assets such as carriers and nuclear submarines in the island chain, upgrading air defenses, and setting up a 250-megawatt nuclear reactor. It looks like India is set to future-proof itself against Chinese moves in the Indian Ocean.

One of the key aims of the string of pearls strategy is to give China coveted access to the Persian Gulf. Anticipating this, India is accruing the capability to influence Middle East countries in a more substantive manner. India has signed a number of defense pacts with Gulf States, the most notable being with Qatar and Oman on defense and security issues. According to some analysts, India may have actually extended a nuclear umbrella to these states in return for naval basing rights and anti-terrorism cooperation.

Former U.S. Rear Admiral Alfred Thayer Mahan said more than a century ago that the Indian Ocean was an &#8220;ocean of destiny,&#8221; and whosoever controlled it would dominate Asia. While Mahan has followers in the United States &#8211; which is probably why the United States maintains a significant presence at Diego Garcia, an island in the Indian Ocean 1600 kilometers south of the southern coast of India &#8211; he has found new ones in the Indian military.

Besides deterring India&#8217;s troublesome neighbors in the north through strategic persuasion, if not strategic coercion, the Indian Ocean remains the big pond where India is destined to play a major role in achieving regional supremacy


----------



## Born In The USA

Indian Navy talks to Northrop Grumman on Procurement of E-2D Hawkeye 



13:39 GMT, September 11, 2009 According to India Defence Online, the U.S major Northrop Grumman has started talks with the Indian Navy for the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, a platform that provides a highly adaptive form of Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C). The issue of export authorization from the U.S government has been resolved and Northrop Grumman has initiated the preliminary briefings in India. Northrop Grumman has been asked to present a shore-based version of the AEW&C.

Following a request for information (RFI) last year and a recent demand to elucidate the technicalities of the E-2D Hawkeye, the U.S representatives have made a presentation to the Indian Navy. The U.S has also stressed on the interoperability aspect of the AEW&C. U.S representatives indicated that if India is looking to be interoperable with the U.S. Navy and NATO through data-link systems, the platform should be the E-2D Hawkeye. They added that if an airborne warning system which is unable to communicate with forces and allies around the world, the larger significance of the early warning system is lost.

India has demanded that Northrop Grumman provides a presentation of the shore-based version of the AEW&C since Indian naval aircraft would require ski-jump compatibility and not the conventional catapult-launched version. India is vouching for shore-based versions since its aircraft carrier INS Viraat will be phased out soon and the Admiral Gorshkov is plagued with constant delays.

The Indian Navy is also open to advanced designs which will be resourceful in the future. As for the carrier-based AEW&C of the US Navy, the E-2D Hawkeye has newly developed AN/APY-9 radar which can operate in accordance with surface combatants equipped with the Aegis combat system to detect, track and defeat cruise missile threats at extended range. The new radar represents a two-generational leap in radar technology since it can see smaller targets and more of them at a greater range than currently fielded radar systems.

India has been keen on augmenting its surveillance capabilities and has a requirement of six aircraft.

India has also ordered eight P8-I long-range maritime reconnaissance (LRMR) aircraft to replace its aging Tupolev Tu-142M maritime surveillance turboprops. 


defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## BSF

Does not quite fit this discussion but some how I think this is suitable here.

EXCLUSIVE: A&N Command Recommends Sukhoi-30MKI Sqn At Car Nicobar 

Sukhoi 30 MKI being deployed in Andaman and Nicobar Islands.


----------



## Born In The USA

US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India

The US government has cleared yet another high technology system for India, the "futuristic" shipboard Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for Airborne Early Warning (AEW) and battle management.

The clearance has been described by diplomatic sources as a fallout of the "successful" visit of Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and the signing of the End User Monitoring Agreement (EUMA) of military equipment being supplied or sold by the US to India.

Like the Boeing P 8I Maritime Multi-mission Aircraft (MMA), of which the Indian Navy has already ordered eight aircraft, the Hawkeye E-2D is the very latest and is yet to be delivered to the US Navy.

India is the second country after the UAE to be cleared by the US State and Defense Departments for sale of this sophisticated system. The US Navy has sanctioned $432 million for trials of the aircraft, currently underway at the Naval Air Station Patuxent River in Maryland. The Naval Systems Command (NAVAIR) based there provides engineering and testing support for new naval systems and weapons.

The Hawkeye E-2D has been under the US government's consideration for India for some time. In fact, in 2007, Pentagon sources in Washington had told this writer that the aircraft was being cleared, but apparently the previous version, Hawkeve E-2C, was eventually offered to which the Indian Navy said "No" in informal discussions.

The aircraft is being manufactured by Northrop Grumman, a leading US player in Aerospace, Warships, Missiles, Combat Radars and Electronic Warfare systems.

Northrop Grumman's programme Manager for International Business Development Tom C. Trudell told India Strategic magazine that the aircraft has "just been cleared by the US government for India" and that a presentation was made to the Indian Navy in August in New Delhi.

Indian Navy officers had witnessed the capabilities of the Hawkeye E-2C but told the US officials that as the equipment it would buy would be used for years, it must be the best and the latest with future capability insertion potential.

India Strategic quotes unnamed Indian officials as saying that the technology onboard the Hawkeye E-2D is "very tempting" and that although neither the Gorshkov aircraft carrier which India is buying from Russia nor India's first aircraft carrier indigenously being built would be able to accommodate this aircraft, India's future aircraft carriers could be a little bigger.

"By the time this aircraft comes, and by the time the Indian Navy gets used to it from initial shore-based operations, plans for two more aircraft carriers could be amended to house this system."

There have been no tenders of RfPs yet for the Hawkeye E-2D, but then companies from worldwide present their wares to various countries either by themselves and at their own cost, or make offerings in response to Request for Information (RfI) which are floated in routine by all the armed forces to know what is available in terms of newer generation of systems.

Future aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy would also have to be equipped with catapult launching systems, for which it is already looking around. India's second and third aircraft carriers should have this facility along with lifts and adequate open area for what is called free deck takeoff.

The Mig 29Ks that the Indian Navy is buying for Gorshkov, will be launched by a ski ramp.

Tip to tip, the Hawkeye is a bigger aircraft than the Mig 29.

Trudell said that although Northrop Grumman had been allowed to make presentations to the Indian Navy, its sale would have to be direct between the Indian and US government under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. There are many systems on board, developed for US Navy, which only the US government can clear for transfer to other countries.

The US Navy has initially ordered five Hawkeye E-2Ds under a Low Rate Initial Production (LRIP) programme, and the first aircraft should be delivered to the US Navy in 2011.

India can get the aircraft within three years of a contract being signed, said Trudell. 




US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India- Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO2

Born In The USA said:


> US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India
> 
> The US government has cleared yet another high technology system for India, the "futuristic" shipboard Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for Airborne Early Warning (AEW) and battle management.
> 
> The clearance has been described by diplomatic sources as a fallout of the "successful" visit of Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and the signing of the End User Monitoring Agreement (EUMA) of military equipment being supplied or sold by the US to India.
> 
> Like the Boeing P 8I Maritime Multi-mission Aircraft (MMA), of which the Indian Navy has already ordered eight aircraft, the Hawkeye E-2D is the very latest and is yet to be delivered to the US Navy.
> 
> India is the second country after the UAE to be cleared by the US State and Defense Departments for sale of this sophisticated system. The US Navy has sanctioned $432 million for trials of the aircraft, currently underway at the Naval Air Station Patuxent River in Maryland. The Naval Systems Command (NAVAIR) based there provides engineering and testing support for new naval systems and weapons.
> 
> The Hawkeye E-2D has been under the US government's consideration for India for some time. In fact, in 2007, Pentagon sources in Washington had told this writer that the aircraft was being cleared, but apparently the previous version, Hawkeve E-2C, was eventually offered to which the Indian Navy said "No" in informal discussions.
> 
> The aircraft is being manufactured by Northrop Grumman, a leading US player in Aerospace, Warships, Missiles, Combat Radars and Electronic Warfare systems.
> 
> Northrop Grumman's programme Manager for International Business Development Tom C. Trudell told India Strategic magazine that the aircraft has "just been cleared by the US government for India" and that a presentation was made to the Indian Navy in August in New Delhi.
> 
> Indian Navy officers had witnessed the capabilities of the Hawkeye E-2C but told the US officials that as the equipment it would buy would be used for years, it must be the best and the latest with future capability insertion potential.
> 
> India Strategic quotes unnamed Indian officials as saying that the technology onboard the Hawkeye E-2D is "very tempting" and that although neither the Gorshkov aircraft carrier which India is buying from Russia nor India's first aircraft carrier indigenously being built would be able to accommodate this aircraft, India's future aircraft carriers could be a little bigger.
> 
> "By the time this aircraft comes, and by the time the Indian Navy gets used to it from initial shore-based operations, plans for two more aircraft carriers could be amended to house this system."
> 
> There have been no tenders of RfPs yet for the Hawkeye E-2D, but then companies from worldwide present their wares to various countries either by themselves and at their own cost, or make offerings in response to Request for Information (RfI) which are floated in routine by all the armed forces to know what is available in terms of newer generation of systems.
> 
> Future aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy would also have to be equipped with catapult launching systems, for which it is already looking around. India's second and third aircraft carriers should have this facility along with lifts and adequate open area for what is called free deck takeoff.
> 
> The Mig 29Ks that the Indian Navy is buying for Gorshkov, will be launched by a ski ramp.
> 
> Tip to tip, the Hawkeye is a bigger aircraft than the Mig 29.
> 
> Trudell said that although Northrop Grumman had been allowed to make presentations to the Indian Navy, its sale would have to be direct between the Indian and US government under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. There are many systems on board, developed for US Navy, which only the US government can clear for transfer to other countries.
> 
> The US Navy has initially ordered five Hawkeye E-2Ds under a Low Rate Initial Production (LRIP) programme, and the first aircraft should be delivered to the US Navy in 2011.
> 
> India can get the aircraft within three years of a contract being signed, said Trudell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India- Hindustan Times



Sir very good news for indian navy. It seems america not in mood to say No to india. thank u sir for the news.


----------



## ISRO2

Born In The USA said:


> US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India
> 
> The US government has cleared yet another high technology system for India, the "futuristic" shipboard Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for Airborne Early Warning (AEW) and battle management.
> 
> The clearance has been described by diplomatic sources as a fallout of the "successful" visit of Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and the signing of the End User Monitoring Agreement (EUMA) of military equipment being supplied or sold by the US to India.
> 
> Like the Boeing P 8I Maritime Multi-mission Aircraft (MMA), of which the Indian Navy has already ordered eight aircraft, the Hawkeye E-2D is the very latest and is yet to be delivered to the US Navy.
> 
> India is the second country after the UAE to be cleared by the US State and Defense Departments for sale of this sophisticated system. The US Navy has sanctioned $432 million for trials of the aircraft, currently underway at the Naval Air Station Patuxent River in Maryland. The Naval Systems Command (NAVAIR) based there provides engineering and testing support for new naval systems and weapons.
> 
> The Hawkeye E-2D has been under the US government's consideration for India for some time. In fact, in 2007, Pentagon sources in Washington had told this writer that the aircraft was being cleared, but apparently the previous version, Hawkeve E-2C, was eventually offered to which the Indian Navy said "No" in informal discussions.
> 
> The aircraft is being manufactured by Northrop Grumman, a leading US player in Aerospace, Warships, Missiles, Combat Radars and Electronic Warfare systems.
> 
> Northrop Grumman's programme Manager for International Business Development Tom C. Trudell told India Strategic magazine that the aircraft has "just been cleared by the US government for India" and that a presentation was made to the Indian Navy in August in New Delhi.
> 
> Indian Navy officers had witnessed the capabilities of the Hawkeye E-2C but told the US officials that as the equipment it would buy would be used for years, it must be the best and the latest with future capability insertion potential.
> 
> India Strategic quotes unnamed Indian officials as saying that the technology onboard the Hawkeye E-2D is "very tempting" and that although neither the Gorshkov aircraft carrier which India is buying from Russia nor India's first aircraft carrier indigenously being built would be able to accommodate this aircraft, India's future aircraft carriers could be a little bigger.
> 
> "By the time this aircraft comes, and by the time the Indian Navy gets used to it from initial shore-based operations, plans for two more aircraft carriers could be amended to house this system."
> 
> There have been no tenders of RfPs yet for the Hawkeye E-2D, but then companies from worldwide present their wares to various countries either by themselves and at their own cost, or make offerings in response to Request for Information (RfI) which are floated in routine by all the armed forces to know what is available in terms of newer generation of systems.
> 
> Future aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy would also have to be equipped with catapult launching systems, for which it is already looking around. India's second and third aircraft carriers should have this facility along with lifts and adequate open area for what is called free deck takeoff.
> 
> The Mig 29Ks that the Indian Navy is buying for Gorshkov, will be launched by a ski ramp.
> 
> Tip to tip, the Hawkeye is a bigger aircraft than the Mig 29.
> 
> Trudell said that although Northrop Grumman had been allowed to make presentations to the Indian Navy, its sale would have to be direct between the Indian and US government under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. There are many systems on board, developed for US Navy, which only the US government can clear for transfer to other countries.
> 
> The US Navy has initially ordered five Hawkeye E-2Ds under a Low Rate Initial Production (LRIP) programme, and the first aircraft should be delivered to the US Navy in 2011.
> 
> India can get the aircraft within three years of a contract being signed, said Trudell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US clears Hawkeye E-2D aircraft for India- Hindustan Times



Sir above article says our aircraft carriers wont be compitable with hawkeye E-2D. Sir dont u think next is america aircraft carrier in line? Am sure it is because indian ocean india's heart. It doesn't matter india will have 3 new aircraft carriers. Having 4th one ain't bad sir.


----------



## sancho

ISRO2 said:


> Sir above article says our aircraft carriers wont be compitable with hawkeye E-2D. Sir dont u think next is america aircraft carrier in line? Am sure it is because indian ocean india's heart. It doesn't matter india will have 3 new aircraft carriers. Having 4th one ain't bad sir.


IN will not buy an american aircraft carrier, but is interested in catapults possibly for the next carrier after Vikrant class. But that carrier comes only around 2020, so these E-2 Hawkeye are meant for land based maritime patrole. Imo these are totally unnecessary, because as MPAs they should be capable of attacking ships, or subs which the E-2 can't. Also as an land based AEW aircraft it would be silly, because we already develop the DRDO AWACS, which will be enough for this role. 
US companies just offering anything to make some money at the moment, even if it's totally useless!


----------



## Born In The USA

ISRO2 said:


> Sir above article says our aircraft carriers wont be compitable with hawkeye E-2D. Sir dont u think next is america aircraft carrier in line? Am sure it is because indian ocean india's heart. It doesn't matter india will have 3 new aircraft carriers. Having 4th one ain't bad sir.



It is always in my view that IN *needs* a nuclear super carrier , though i don't think it would be going for an American carrier any time soon . IN has a very very important role to play in the vast Indian Ocean. Naval chief Mehta said that in any given point of time India would need 3 aircraft carriers, i think in a decade or so IN would like to operate a minimum of 3 ACs.


----------



## ebungo

Born In The USA said:


> It is always in my view that IN *needs* a nuclear super carrier , though i don't think it would be going for an American carrier any time soon . IN has a very very important role to play in the vast Indian Ocean. Naval chief Mehta said that in any given point of time India would need 3 aircraft carriers, i think in a decade or so IN would like to operate a minimum of 3 ACs.



yes indeed India need more than three ac to have upper hand in strategic important in the region .


----------



## ejaz007

*Four MiG-29 fighter jets to join Indian navy in October - source*
17:0609/09/2009


MOSCOW, September 9 (RIA Novosti) - The first four Russian-made MiG-29K/KUB fighter jets, purchased by India for the modernized Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, will be delivered to the Indian navy in October, an Indian defense source said.

Russia and India signed a contract on January 20, 2004, stipulating the supply of 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs to India as part of a $1.5 billion deal to deliver the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, currently being retrofitted in Russia for the Indian navy.

"The aircraft are expected to arrive in mid-October. They will be assembled and tested in flight. After that they will be put in service [with the Indian navy]," the source said.

The official said that as the Admiral Gorshkov is still being overhauled in Russia, the aircraft will be temporarily based on land.

The two MiG-29Ks and two MiG-29KUBs were officially transferred to India earlier this year. They were inspected by Indian technical experts and used in a five-month flight training course for the Indian pilots.

Meanwhile, Russia and India are still negotiating a new deal on the completion of the Admiral Gorshkov overhaul.

Under the original 2004 contract between Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.

However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was "exorbitant."

After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.

Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount, and the issue of the additional funding remains unresolved.

Talks on the additional funding agreement are currently underway. Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.

According to Russian media, India has no alternative but to allocate the required funds, despite recent objections from the government's accounting office, because the Indian Navy desperately needs to replace its INS Viraat, which, although currently operational, is now 50 years old.

After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.

Four MiG-29 fighter jets to join Indian navy in October - source | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## ejaz007

*Russia, India to sign new deal on Admiral Gorshkov overhaul*
15:1103/09/2009


MOSCOW, September 3 (RIA Novosti) - A new deal on the funds Russia needs to finish a refit of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier for India will be signed in mid-October, the head of the state technology corporation said on Thursday.

"An additional agreement will be signed," Sergei Chemezov, head of Rostekhnologii, told a news conference in Moscow.

Under the original $1.5 billion 2004 contract between Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, which includes delivery of MiG-29K Fulcrum carrier-based fighters, the work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.

However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was "exorbitant."

After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.

Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount and the issue of the additional funding remains unresolved.

Talks on the additional funding agreement are currently underway. Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.

According to Russian media, India has no alternative but to allocate the required funds, despite recent objections from the government's accounting office, because the Indian Navy desperately needs to replace its INS Viraat, which, although currently operational, is now 50 years old.

After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.

Admiral Gorshkov is a modified Kiev class aircraft carrier, originally named Baku.

The ship was laid down in 1978 at the Nikolayev South shipyard in Ukraine, launched in 1982, and commissioned with the Soviet Navy in 1987.

It was renamed after the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991.

In 1994, following a boiler room explosion, the Admiral Gorshkov sat in dock for a year for repairs. After a brief return to service in 1995, it was finally withdrawn from service in 1996 and put up for sale.

The ship's displacement is 45,000 tons. It has maximum speed of 32 knots and an endurance of 13,500 nautical miles (25,000 km) at a cruising speed of 18 knots.

Russia, India to sign new deal on Admiral Gorshkov overhaul | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## Born In The USA

sancho said:


> IN will not buy an american aircraft carrier, but is interested in catapults possibly for the next carrier after Vikrant class. But that carrier comes only around 2020, so these E-2 Hawkeye are meant for land based maritime patrole. Imo these are totally unnecessary, because as MPAs they should be capable of attacking ships, or subs which the E-2 can't. Also as an land based AEW aircraft it would be silly, because we already develop the DRDO AWACS, which will be enough for this role.
> US companies just offering anything to make some money at the moment, even if it's totally useless!



Sancho

In United States service, the Hawkeye provides all-weather airborne early warning and command and control functions for the carrier battle group.Additional missions include surface surveillance coordination, strike and interceptor control, search and rescue guidance and communications relay.

In my opinion it plays a pivotal role for a carrier battle group. Indian Navy uses the The Kamov Ka-31 (NATO reporting name 'Helix') for the same purpose.

I know IN carriers cant have the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye on-board that is why IN is asking for a shore based version.


----------



## Born In The USA

Indian Navy Mulls Northrop Advanced Hawkeye

NEW DELHI  Last months export authorization from the U.S. government now permits Northrop Grumman to have discussions with the Indian navy on the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, a platform that provides a highly adaptive form of airborne early warning and control (AEW&C).

*A U.S Navy representative, E-2 New Business Manager John Beaulieu, last week made an eight-hour presentation to the Indian navy on the E-2D after a request for more technical clarifications following a request for information last year.*

*Weve been building up to this ... The partnership between the two governments could not be closer, Beaulieu said. We are here for preliminary briefings to the Indian navy for E-2D. India is said to have requirements for six aircraft.*

*India has been interested in the AEW&C capability for years. Interoperability is a very, very important aspect, Beaulieu said.
*
Its fine to have this airborne early warning system up in the air, but if you cannot communicate with not only our own forces, but our allies around the world, it does not do us, or them, much good. If India desires to be interoperable with the U.S. Navy and NATO through datalink systems, this is the platform of choice.

*Northrop has been asked to present a shore-based version, as Indian naval aircraft would require ski-jump compatibility and not the conventional catapult-launched version. It is a decision the Indian navy has to make, Beaulieu noted.
*
*Currently, shore-based operations are the way to go as Indias INS Viraat  a Cold War British aircraft carrier  is close to retirement and delivery of the Adm. Gorshkov from Russia has been delayed.
*
Gorshkov, however, is capable of deploying both vertical-takeoff-or-landing and catapult-launched aircraft. This has led the Indian navy to look at a redesign for its future ships.

*As the U.S. Navys carrier-based AEW&C, officials have focused on the E-2Ds newly developed AN/APY-9 radar, which works in concert with surface combatants equipped with the Aegis combat system to detect, track and defeat cruise missile threats at extended range.
*
*Former Indian Chief of Naval Staff Sureesh Mehta helped lead the navy in pursuit of more robust overhead surveillance capability.
*
India already has ordered eight P8-I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft to replace its aging Tupolev Tu-142M maritime surveillance turboprops.

Indian Navy Mulls Northrop Advanced Hawkeye | AVIATION WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

E-2D Advanced Hawkeye







The latest version of the E-2, the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, is currently under development and the first two aircraft, "Delta One" and "Delta Two" are in flight testing. The E-2D features an entirely new avionics suite, including the new APY-9 radar, radio suite, mission computer, integrated satellite communications capability, flight management system, improved engines, a new "glass" cockpit and the ability to refuel in-flight. The APY-9 features an Active Electronically Scanned Array (electronically steered) radar in its rotodome. The E-2D will include provisions for either pilot to act as a Tactical 4th Operator, and have access to the full range of mission functions available to the CIC crew. The E-2D's first flight occurred on 3 August 2007. The E-2D will undergo Initial Operational Test and Evaluation in 2011.

On May 8, 2009, an E-2D Advanced Hawkeye used Cooperative Engagement Capability to engage an overland cruise missile with a Standard Missile 6 in an integrated fire control test.


----------



## sancho

Born In The USA said:


> I know IN carriers cant have the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye on-board that is why IN is asking for a shore based version.


Actually I don't really think that IN had asked for them, but US offered them. IN has a competition running for 6 medium range maritime recon aircrafts to replace IL 38. These aircrafts are in the competition as far as I know:

Embraer R-99 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EADS CASA C-295 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dassault Falcon 900 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ATR 72 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I guess the fact that IN already bought P8I let US think that E-2 would be a good addition, but it is not. IN needs a good ASW capability and E-2 can't offer that and specially the fact that DRDO AWACS will use Embraer 99 as the plattform will make the MP version of the same aircraft also likely to win the competition. If IN really needs also shore based AWACS, it would be easy to deploy some more DRDO AWACS with the same plattform for a maximun of commonality. That's why I said E-2 is not needed now and especially not in this role.


----------



## EjazR

Russia to equip four Indian subs with new cruise missiles | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

MOSCOW, September 16 (RIA Novosti) - Russia's Zvezdochka shipyard said on Wednesday it will install Club-S cruise missile systems on four Kilo class diesel submarines in service with the Indian navy in the next five years.

Russia has built ten Kilo class submarines for India. Only two of them &#8212; the INS Sindhugosh and INS Sindhuvijay &#8212; have reportedly been equipped with the Club-S (SS-N-27) cruise missiles to date.

"The new missile system will be installed on the INS Sindhuratna, INS Sindhuraj, INS Sindhushastra, and INS Sindhuvir. The retrofit will be carried out at Indian shipyards," the shipyard in northern Russia said in a statement.

"Zvezdochka will finish this work in the next five years," the statement said.

The Club-S subsonic cruise missile is designed for launch from a 533 mm torpedo tube, or a vertical launch tube. It has a range of 160 nautical miles (about 300 km). It uses an ARGS-54 active radar seeker and Glonass satellite and inertial guidance.

In addition, Zvezdochka is getting ready to overhaul another Indian Kilo class submarine &#8212; the INS Sindhurakshak under a deal which is expected to be signed in spring 2010.

"The submarine will be delivered to Severodvinsk in June 2010," the shipyard said.

Russia agreed in 2001 to upgrade all 10 Indian Kilo class submarines and has previously overhauled four subs at the Zvezdochka shipyard.

The upgrade program involves a complete overhaul of the submarines, including their hull structures, as well as improved control systems, sonar, electronic warfare systems, and an integrated weapon control system. The upgrades are reported to be costing about $80 million.

Russia's Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines have gained a reputation as extremely quiet boats, and have been purchased by China, India, Iran, Poland, Romania and Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Project 15-A destroyer, INS Kochi To be launched on 18 Sep 2009​*
Wednesday, September 16, 2009

The second of the three Project 15-A stealth destroyers will be launched on 18 Sep 09 by Mrs Madhulika Verma, wife of Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of the Naval Staff. The 6500 ton ship, to be named INS Kochi, is being built by Mazagon Docks Ltd in Mumbai. Designed indigenously by the Directorate of Naval Design, these are a follow-on of the existing Delhi Class destroyers  INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai.

The ship has advanced stealth features, which make it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar and will be fitted with state-of-the-art weapon systems which include the supersonic BrahMos surface-to-surface missile, the LRSAM Long Range Surface-to-Air Missiles and the MFStar multi-function radar system providing accurate data on surface and air targets. In addition, the ships close-range defence capability will be boosted by four AK-630 rapid-fire guns and a Medium Range gun. The ships will also be fitted with indigenously developed twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers, the NPOL developed Humsa-NG hull-mounted sonar, and two multi-role helicopters adding punch to the ships anti-submarine capability. The maximum speed of the ship is above 30 Knots.

The destroyer will be launched using the pontoon-assisted launch technique, to be employed for the first time in the history of Indigenous warship building. This technique helps in overcoming slipway/ draft constraints and permits launching of heavier vessels.

PIB Press Release

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ebungo

Screaming Skull said:


> *Project 15-A destroyer, INS Kochi To be launched on 18 Sep 2009​*
> Wednesday, September 16, 2009
> 
> The second of the three Project 15-A stealth destroyers will be launched on 18 Sep 09 by Mrs Madhulika Verma, wife of Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of the Naval Staff. The 6500 ton ship, to be named INS Kochi, is being built by Mazagon Docks Ltd in Mumbai. Designed indigenously by the Directorate of Naval Design, these are a follow-on of the existing Delhi Class destroyers  INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai.
> 
> The ship has advanced stealth features, which make it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar and will be fitted with state-of-the-art weapon systems which include the supersonic BrahMos surface-to-surface missile, the LRSAM Long Range Surface-to-Air Missiles and the MFStar multi-function radar system providing accurate data on surface and air targets. In addition, the ships close-range defence capability will be boosted by four AK-630 rapid-fire guns and a Medium Range gun. The ships will also be fitted with indigenously developed twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers, the NPOL developed Humsa-NG hull-mounted sonar, and two multi-role helicopters adding punch to the ships anti-submarine capability. The maximum speed of the ship is above 30 Knots.
> 
> The destroyer will be launched using the pontoon-assisted launch technique, to be employed for the first time in the history of Indigenous warship building. This technique helps in overcoming slipway/ draft constraints and permits launching of heavier vessels.
> 
> PIB Press Release



too good to be true


----------



## brahmastra

Indian Navy Quiz:
Q-1)INS Viraat is the flagship of Indian navy.but it is also possible that anyone of IN ship may become flagship of the IN. how? when?

Q-2)If two or more than two IN office are comming at you, how do you know who is senior?(Imagine they are not in uniform)

Q-3) what is the difference between the salute of IA,IAF and IN officer?


----------



## Lankan Ranger

India will launch the INS Kochi, a Delhi class destroyer, at Mumbai on Friday by employing for the first time the pontoon-assisted technique.The Destroyer, before its launch at the Mazagon Docks, will be christened by Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma's wife Madhulika Verma, a Navy spokesperson said today.


The launch technique would help the shipbuilders in overcoming slipway draft constraints which hinder heavier vessel movement into deeper waters for fitting its superstructures such as decks.This technique would permit Mazagon Docks in launching heavier vessels in the future.The 6,500-tonne INS Kochi will be the second warship in the 'Project 15-A' under which three guided-missile destroyers with stealth and multi-role features will be built.


Under this Rs 8,459-crore project, the Mazagon Docks launched the INS Kolkata Destroyer in 2006.Project 15-A is a follow-on order of the Delhi class under which the Indian Navy already operates INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai.The Kolkata series of warships, designed indigenously by the Directorate of Naval Design, is the stealth version of the Delhi class Destroyers.


INS Kochi, the Navy spokesperson said, would have advanced stealth features, which makes it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar and would be fitted with the state-of-the-art weapon system including the Indo-Russian joint venture 'BrahMos' surface-to-surface cruise missiles.


It would also be armed with Israeli 'Barak' Long Range Surface to Air Missiles and 'MFStar' multi-function radar system providing accurate data on surface and air targets.In addition, the ship's close-range defence capability would be boosted by four AK-630 rapid-fire guns and a medium range gun.The warship would be fitted with indigenously developed twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers, and Humsa-NG hull-mounted sonar.


The Destroyer would carry on-board two multi-role helicopters, adding punch to its anti-submarine warfare capability.The warship would be powered to attain speeds of 30 knots, the Navy spokesperson said.

From:ASIAN DEFENCE: India to Launch INS Kochi on Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAL_FGFA

gr8 news!!


----------



## Born In The USA

Boeing books 9 orders, 737s for India Navy

The Boeing Co. added nine new orders to its commercial airplanes backlog this week, including a request from Indias Navy for 737s.

Indias Navy had announced in January that it would buy eight P8 long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft (a derivative of the 737) from Boeing. The orders were just added to Boeings books this week.

Boeing also added an order for a 737 from an unidentified customer, according to the company's Orders and Deliveries Web page.

The requests bring Boeings net order total to 79. The company has won 170 gross orders but has received 91 order cancellations this year.

HeraldNet: Boeing books 9 orders, 737s for India Navy


----------



## Born In The USA

Boeing logs 9 orders for 737s, including 8 from India



Boeing Co., the world's second- biggest commercial-jet builder, booked nine new orders for 737s in the past week, including eight that India's navy agreed to buy in January to be outfitted with anti-submarine equipment.

The planes, which have a commercial list price of about $69 million each, were included today in Boeing's weekly Web site update. The Chicago-based company didn't identify the customer that ordered one 737.

India's 737s will be modified to become P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine planes, said Boeing spokesman Jim Proulx.

The order, announced Jan. 6, was India's first military purchase from Boeing. The planes are a variant of the P-8A Poseidon that Boeing is developing for the U.S. Navy and can be used to hunt submarines, perform search-and-rescue missions, find targets and operate long-range surveillance. The sale required congressional approval.

Daily Herald | Boeing logs 9 orders for 737s, including 8 from India
Boeing Adds Nine New Aircraft Orders In Week, None Canceled - WSJ.com


----------



## Gabbar

Navy to launch 6,500-tonne stealth destroyer tomorrow​

*Mumbai: The Navy is all set to launch a stealth destroyer capable of carrying nuclear warheads here tomorrow.*

*The 6,500-tonne warship, INS Kochi, was indigenously built by Mumbai-based Mazagon Dock Ltd and designed by the Directorate of Naval Design. It will add to the existing Delhi class fleet comprising INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai, according to a press release.*

In keeping with the tradition, the warship will be launched by Madhulika Verma, the wife of Naval chief Admiral Nirmal Verma.

INS Kochi has advanced stealth features that make it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar. Its weapons system include the nuclear capable supersonic BrahMos surface-to-surface missile and long range surface-to-air missiles, the release said.

It also has a multi-function radar system for acquiring data on surface and air targets. The ship will also be fitted with indigenously built twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers. The maximum speed of the ship is above 30 knots, the release said.

*The destroyer will be launched using the pontoon-assisted launch technique, to be employed for the first time in the history of indigenous warship building.*

This technique helps in overcoming slipway constraints and permits launching of heavier vessels.


----------



## Gabbar

Navy to launch latest stealth destroyer INS Kochi news​


*INS Kochi, the second of the three Project 15-A Kolkota class stealth destroyers will be launched on 18 September 2009.* The 6800 ton ship, designed by the Directorate of Naval Design, is being built in Mumbai at the Mazagon Docks.

Of indigenous design, the Kolkota class are a follow-on, stealth version of the existing Project 15 Delhi class destroyers  INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai. The Kolkata class guided missile destroyer will be the latest stealth destroyer with land attack capability being built for the Indian Navy. 

*The first vessel, INS Kolkota is expected to join the fleet in 2010, followed by INS Kochi in 2011 and the third, as yet unnamed, in May 2012.*
*Four more vessels are planned under Project 15-B, with updated stealth features.*
The keel of INS Kochi was laid on 25 October 2005.

Of indigenous design, 90 per cent of a Project 15-A ship is constructed through the use of local material and equipment. At per unit cost of Rs3,800 crore, the three Project 15-A Kolkata-class destroyers will cost the navy approximately Rs11,000 crore ($950 million), including the cost of long-term spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India's naval 'INS Kochi' launched- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

*India's naval 'INS Kochi' launched *
18 Sep 2009, 1113 hrs IST 

India's latest addition to the navy - INS Kochi has been inaugerated Friday (September 18) by Madhulika Verma, wife of Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of Naval Staff. 

This is the second Warship of Project 15 A, built by Mazgaon Dock Limited and, sources said, this is the first time any stealth destroyer has been fitted with more than 50 per cent of its equipment before venturing out in the sea. Normally, the dock yard completes the ship with fittings of 25 to 30 per cent equippment and sends it to sea. *The remaining fittings would be completed in 2-3 months time. *
INS Kochi is the second of the three Project 15-A Kolkata class stealth destroyers and weighs 6,800 tons, designed by the Directorate of Naval Design. 

Of indigenous design, the Kolkata class are a follow-on, stealth version of the existing Project 15 Delhi class destroyers, INS Delhi, INS Mysore and INS Mumbai. The Kolkata class guided missile destroyer is the latest stealth destroyer with land attack capability built for the Indian Navy. 

The first vessel, INS Kolkata is expected to join the fleet in 2010, followed by INS Kochi in 2011 and the third, as yet unnamed, in May 2012. 

Four more vessels are planned under Project 15-B, with updated stealth features. 

The keel of INS Kochi was laid on 25 October 2005. 

Ninety per cent of a Project 15-A ship is constructed through the use of local material and equipment. At a per unit cost of Rs 3,800 crore, the three Project 15-A Kolkata-class destroyers will cost the Navy approximately Rs 11,000 crore including the cost of long-term spare parts. 


why it is taking so long to induct a ship ,if remianing fitting get completed in next 2-3 months...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

*Navy launches stealth destroyer INS Kochi*
Mumbai: Indian Navy added more fire power to its arsenal on Friday with the launch of country's second indigenously designed stealth destroyer INS Kochi.

Designed by the Directorate of Naval Design and built at Mazgaon Dock in Mumbai, the 163-meter long and 6,800-ton stealth destroyer was launched by the Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma's wife Madhulika Verma.

The warship is the second of three Project 15-A Kolkata class stealth missile destroyers. The first vessel, INS Kolkata, launched earlier, is expected to join the fleet in 2010, followed by INS Kochi in 2011 and the third in May 2012.

INS Kochi is the latest stealth destroyer with land attack capability built for the Indian Navy and has advanced stealth features which make the warship less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar.

The warship propelled by four gas turbines can travel at a speed of 30 knots and will be armed with the latest weapon systems including Brahmos supersonic cruise missile. 

The warship will also have Long Range Surface-to-Air missiles and a Multi-Function Radar System for acquiring data on surface and air targets.

For close-range defence capability INS Kochi will have four AK-630 rapid-fire guns and a medium range gun. The warship will also have indigenously developed twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers to take care of enemy attacks from under the sea.

There is space for two multi-role helicopters, too, on the ship which along with the NPOL developed Humsa-NG hull-mounted sonar will add to the warship's anti-submarine capability.

A pontoon-assisted launch technique, being used for the first time in India, has been employed to avoid slipway constraints on heavier vessels









http://www.zeenews.com/video/showvideo3831.html


----------



## ratolz

MUMBAI: India's latest addition to the Navy - warship INS Kochi, a Delhi-class destroyer, was inaugurated on Friday. This is the second warship 

Warship INS Kochi, of Indian Naval Service, after its launch from the Mazagaon Dock in Mumbai on Friday. (PTI Photo)
of Project 15-A, built by Mazgaon Dock Limited. 

Naval Chief Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma on Friday said a serious relook at the inefficiencies of Navy is required and an indigenous warship building system needs to be conceptualised. 

Verma said, "Fluctuating funding in the past has compelled the Navy to resort to (warship) building in abroad, but now there is an urgent need to emulate worldwide trends in warship building (in the country)." 

The 6,500-tonne INS Kochi, launched by Verma's wife Madulika, is the second warship in the 'Project 15-A' under which three guided-missile destroyers with stealth and multi-role features will be built. 

"The destroyer has been launched using pontoon-assisted technique, employed for the first time in the history of indigenous warship building. The technique helps in overcoming slipway constraints which hinder heavier vessel movement into deeper waters for fitting its superstructures such as decks," chairman and managing director of Mazgaon Dock H S Malhi said. 

INS Kochi has advanced stealth features that make it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar. Its weapons system include nuclear capable supersonic BrahMos surface-to-surface missile.


India launches warship 'INS Kochi' - India - NEWS - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

fullstory

Mumbai, Sept 18 (PTI) Naval Chief Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma today said a serious relook at the inefficiencies of Navy is required and an indigenous warship building system needs to be conceptualised.

"Indian Navy is poised for growth and the time to conceptualise an indigenous warship building system has come.

Also, a serious relook at the inefficiencies of Navy is required," Verma said at the launch of warship INS Kochi, a Delhi-class destroyer, at the Mazgaon dock in south Mumbai.

Verma said, "Fluctuating funding in the past has compelled the Navy to resort to (warship) building in abroad, but now there is an urgent need to emulate worldwide trends in warship building (in the country)."

The 6,500-tonne INS Kochi, launched by Verma's wife Madulika, is the second warship in the 'Project 15-A' under which three guided-missile destroyers with stealth and multi-role features will be built.


----------



## ebungo

good news ,but it took a long time to built and inducted in the force ,in that time we much behind from our neighboring countries


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Admiral Arun Prakash: The Arihant In Perspective

The following column, providing a robust and authentic account of India's ATV SSBN programme, the first by a former Navy Chief after the launch of the submarine in July, appears in FORCE Magazine:

Following close in the wake of India's nuclear submarine launch, former Navy Chief Sureesh Mehta's observations about the yawning gap between the militaries of China and India created a minor flutter in the media. But his candid admission revealed no secrets. In fact his remarks should serve to focus attention on the contrasting approaches of the two nations. We seem to have pinned all our hopes on high GDP growth triggering a Biblical &#8220;loaves and fish&#8221; miracle in India. The Chinese, on the other hand, adopting a multi-track approach, have ensured balanced growth of their nation by pursuing all constituents of Comprehensive National Power; economic, technological, diplomatic, social, cultural, and of course, military. It is in situations of asymmetry such as this, as Pakistan has repeatedly demonstrated to us, that a nuclear deterrent comes in handy if brandished noisily. Since that is not our style, let us at least dust off the cobwebs, mental and actual, and take stock of where our own nuclear deterrent stands after the launch of the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) on 26th July 2009.

Obsessive Secrecy?

The ATV project has been probably one of India's worst kept secrets. A Google search for &#8220;ATV Submarine&#8220; would, on any day, would throw up between 100, 000 to 200, 000 results ranging from news snippets, blog discussions and Wikipedia articles to learned analyses on the Federation of American Scientists website. Every aspect of the project has been discussed threadbare in cyber-space by self-appointed experts, amateur security analysts and plain nuts; sprinkled with inputs from retired scientists and an occasional press release by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) and Naval HQ have been content to maintain stoic silence about the ATV in the face of this tell-tale evidence and using, as a last resort, the &#8220;neither confirm nor deny&#8221; line to fend off the inquisitive media. Perhaps there was a method in all this secrecy and we did manage to befuddle everyone who tried to garner the truth from the heap of disinformation and half-truths available in the public domain on the ATV.

But the trouble with excessive secrecy is that while it may or may not deceive the enemy, it can certainly obfuscate the truth and lead you to the wrong conclusions; often with deleterious consequences. Now that the submarine is out of the closet, we need to discuss some aspects of this project which has a vital bearing on national security.

Project Management Paradigm

India must be unique amongst nations that undertake major expenditure on defence R&D in that; both timelines and cost ceilings are infinitely flexible and neither accountability nor responsibility for delays, or even failure, are ever affixed. Subjective in-house &#8220;peer reviews&#8221; can never be a substitute for hardnosed audits and progress-checks by independent experts, as well as end-users. The dismal story of projects like the Kaveri turbo-jet engine, the Light Combat Aircraft, the Arjun battle tank and the Trishul surface-to-air missile could have been very different, had they not been wrapped in furtive secrecy and been subjected, instead, to periodic scrutiny and oversight.

Of all the DRDO projects, to date, perhaps it is only the ATV which has forged ahead steadily, and, even after allowing for time and cost overruns as well as other shortcoming, can be called an outstanding success story. While we will dwell on some of the issues later, it can be stated up-front that this major achievement is mainly attributable to three factors, which should provide salutary lessons for the other two Services. The high level of synergy and co-ordination attained by the IN, DRDO and Department of Atomic Energy (DAE).

The tremendous good sense displayed by DRDO in placing the Navy in the driving seat, resulting in the intimate participation of the end-user in the project. The sustained and non-invasive support provided by successive Secretaries of DRDO to the project.

Genesis and Growth

The IN had begun to examine the viability of indigenous design and construction of a nuclear submarine as far back as 1967, and the initiative gathered momentum soon after the 1974 &#8220;peaceful nuclear explosion&#8221;. By 1978 a small IN-DAE team had been located at BARC to undertake serious design and feasibility studies. This study obviously brought home the magnitude of the colossal challenge posed by this undertaking, and it was decided to approach the USSR for assistance.

A decade after signing the 1971 Treaty of Peace and Friendship, the Soviet Deputy Defence Minister Marshal Ogarkov made an unprecedented offer, to lease a nuclear powered submarine to India along with a training and maintenance package. In 1988 a Charlie I Class (Project 670) Soviet nuclear attack submarine (SSN) arrived in Indian waters on a 3-year lease. Renamed INS Chakra, this SSN carried neither the weapons nor the systems for a strategic role, and therefore served a limited purpose; that of providing experience to IN personnel in the operation, maintenance and deployment of a nuclear-propelled submarine.

Tagged on to the lease offer had been an option for acquiring Soviet &#8220;assistance for design and construction of a nuclear-powered submarine&#8221; at a later date. Sometimes in the mid-1980s, in a far-sighted initiative, the IN and the DRDO joined forces, to constitute the Advanced Technology Vessel Project as an R&D venture. Funded by DRDO, the project was headed by a three-star Director General and manned largely by naval personnel.

On completion of preliminary concept studies, realization began to dawn on the ATV group, of the immense complexity of most disciplines involved in this ambitious project. The heart of this 6000 ton nuclear-powered vessel would be miniature low-enriched uranium (LEU) fuelled pressurized light-water reactor (PWR) delivering about 90 megawatts (120,000 horsepower) of power to drive it at 25 knots.

Unlike civilian power reactors which operate at a steady state, a naval reactor has to respond instantly to repeated variations in power for ship maneuvering. Nuclear safety, radiation, shock, quieting, and operating performance requirements in addition to operation in close proximity to the crew dictate exceptionally high standards for design, manufacturing and quality assurance. Once on patrol, a submarine's reactor remains inaccessible for inspection or replacement throughout its core life -- unlike a typical commercial nuclear reactor which can be shut down for refueling or repairs as required.

For scientists used to designing shore-based natural uranium/heavy water reactors spread over a couple of football fields, miniaturizing reactor components to fit inside a 20x20 foot compartment, with the whole assembly weighing no more than 300-400 tons, posed an insurmountable obstacle. No less daunting were the challenges of submarine design, hull fabrication and underwater missile launch, to name just a few.

ATV Spin-offs

The promised Russian assistance, both material and intellectual did come; albeit in fits and starts which accounted for most of the programme delays, and at prices which escalated at a breathtaking rate. However, Indians being quick learners, our scientists, engineers and designers too, rapidly gained proficiency in many of the complex technologies involved in nuclear submarine construction. In this process, DAE scientists also succeeded in building and fuelling a small shore-based reactor in Kalpakkam, which now serves as a useful training aid for submarine crews. In addition, there are many areas in which the tremendously beneficial fall-out of the ATV project has gone un-noticed by the public. Firstly, a large number of private sector companies have not just participated but contributed most significantly to the project by mastering esoteric techniques and technologies, to design and fabricate major systems for the vessel. Secondly, the ATV HQ has spawned a huge indigenization process in which small and medium ancillary industries all over the country have participated to contribute sub-systems and components manufactured to high precision and reliability specifications. Lastly, DRDO and other defence laboratories have come up trumps in developing some excellent products like combat-management systems, sonars, and electronic warfare systems for the ATV. The launch of the first ATV, whose correct current designation is S-2 (she will become INS Arihant only on commissioning in due course) is no doubt a most significant milestone in every respect and marks a major step in India's quest for a ballistic missile armed submarine, known in US parlance as SSBN. However, in order to tread the thin line between skepticism and euphoria, and retain a balanced perspective, it is necessary to note the fact the S-2 is only the first step in a long journey, and it may be a year or more away from becoming an operational sea-going submarine.

More importantly, she may remain a &#8220;technology demonstrator&#8221; for a long time before attaining the status of a ballistic missile nuclear submarine or SSBN due to three major factors.

Stealth

The reasons why nations place a significant part of their nuclear arsenals on board SSBNs is because of their supposed undetectability. Once at its patrol depth of a few hundred meters in the murky ocean deep, the SSBN is considered safe from prying satellites and risk of attack, and poses a continuous, threat to the adversary with her battery of submarine launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs).

The only way to detect an SSBN, or any submarine for that matter, is through acoustics. The noise generated by a submarine's hull, reactor, machinery, propeller and even her crew, across the full spectrum of frequencies can be picked up by the adversary's listening devices mounted on ships, helicopters or submarines. Known as low-frequency recording and analysis or LOFAR devices, these sensors can detect submarine noise at tens of miles and pinpoint an SSBN within minutes. The Hollywood movie &#8220;Hunt for Red October&#8221; typified the deadly serious Cold War cat-and-mouse game played out between US and Soviet navies to locate and mark each other's SSBNs, using LOFAR as well as sonar; with the Soviets usually at a disadvantage because of their traditionally noisier submarine designs. In our case, the first crucial test of the Arihant's design will be the careful calibration of her underwater noise signature, which will determine her degree of invulnerability and suitability as a SLBM carrying platform. This may call for extensive trials involving minor adjustments or major design modifications - if not for S-2, certainly for her successors.

Reactor Design

For the submarine leg of the nuclear triad to have significance, there must be one or more fully armed SSBNs on continuous patrol, which could last for months. Before one SSBN returns home she must be relieved on patrol by another one. This obviously requires, not just, that there should be a certain minimum number of SSBNs available in one's inventory, but also that at least 2-3 of them should be operationally available at any given time.

The most crucial factor in SSBN availability is her refueling cycle. Refueling, or replacing the enriched uranium fuel rods, of a submarine reactor is a complex dockyard operation which may take a submarine out of circulation for anything from 18-24 months.

The life of a reactor core is decided, apart from enrichment level of uranium fuel rods, by its operating regime. Since a SSBN has to travel long distances to its patrol area at high speeds, the power demand is invariably high and rapidly consumes reactor life. Reactor technology has been steadily advancing since the USS Nautilus first went to sea in 1954. Today the US Navy has 25 different types of reactors running into the 9th generation of development, many of such sophistication that, they do not require refueling throughout their lifetimes. The nuclear reactor installed on the S-2, according to open source information, is understood to be based on first or second generation Soviet era technology with a short re-fuelling cycle. The implications are that either her patrol areas will have to remain close to base, or that her endurance on patrol would be limited, and of course that there would be long gaps between patrols when refueling is under way. The shortcomings of this reactor design, demand larger submarine numbers at huge expense.

Missile Range

It is more than likely that Jin class SSBNs of the PLA Navy are, today, targeting both New Delhi and San Francisco with their 8000 km Ju-Long missiles from patrol areas in the home waters of the South China Sea. The effectiveness of the SSBN as an instrument of deterrence is obviously related to the range as well as number of SLBMs carried by her. While the SSBN does have the asset of mobility, her patrol areas must be chosen with great care to ensure that a valuable strategic asset of this nature is not placed in harm's way. In this context, the shorter the range of her SLBM, the closer she must position herself to a hostile shore. In India's case, the basic requirement is to deter China from threatening us with her considerable nuclear arsenal. This can only be achieved with SLBMs of inter-continental (5000-8000 km) range which have the warhead yield to threaten China's cities and nuclear forces located deep inland. Such a missile would enable the SSBN to take up operational patrols in safe areas in the Bay of Bengal or even Arabian Sea. Missile range would also compensate, to an extent, for shortcomings in reactor design. The weapon slated for fitment on the S-2 is understood to be a SLBM whose range is currently limited to 700-1000 km. The successful underwater launch and flight trials of this missile (variously named by the media as Dhanush or K-15) is certainly a big feather in the DRDO's cap, but its limited range constitutes a handicap for S-2. Moreover, this achievement needs to be assessed against the background that the DRDO's 25 year old guided missile programme has yet to deliver an inter-continental ballistic missile.

At the same time ISRO, having obviously mastered the propellant technologies, routinely launches rockets which can achieve linear ranges of up to 10, 000 km. And yet the invisible firewall between the two organizations seems to prevent transfer of technology, even in national interest. While work on more advanced SLBMs is no doubt in progress, it has to be borne in mind that longer range missiles will have to be powered by propellant motors of larger length and diameter, and the resultant weapon is unlikely to fit within the hull of an Arihant class SSBN, in sufficient numbers (16-24).

After Arihant; What?

The launch of the S-2 is, no doubt, a most significant and encouraging demonstration of India's technological skills and managerial expertise. But much more than that, this vessel will provide a trials platform which will enable us to learn from our own experience, what no one is going to teach us; the arcane disciplines of SSBN operations and maintenance. The main beneficiaries of this experience will be two submarines which follow S-2. The S-3 and S-4 are planned to be built on the same baseline design as S-2, in order to consolidate shipbuilding expertise and industrial capabilities. They will therefore incorporate only those capability enhancements which can be accommodated within the same hull-form and supported by the same nuclear power-plant. Therefore it is the fourth submarine in this series the S-5, still a few years ahead, which should be an object of sharp focus for not just the IN but even more so, the DAE and DRDO. In a 50-60 year perspective, India should be looking at a standing force of 4-6 SSBNs; accompanied, if possible by a smaller force of nuclear attack submarines or SSNs. While we are well on the way to achieving mastery over many of the technologies involved, there are three key areas which would need special focus: The acquisition of propellant technology for producing underwater launched ballistic missiles of inter-continental range. The length and diameter of the missile will decide the dimensions of the SSBN. These SLBM's should preferably be capable of carrying 4-6 multiple independently-targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRV).

The indigenous design of a SSBN hull which will be able to accommodate a battery of 16-24 such SLBMs. The indigenous design of a nuclear propulsion plants of about 200 megawatt capacity, with a 6-8 years refueling cycle, to drive a SSBN of 10,000-12,000 tons at about 30 knots.

Having committed ourselves to fielding a credible deterrent in the form of a nuclear triad, we no longer have a choice but to go down this route at the earliest. This is one area where dependence on foreign sources, especially for hardware, must be minimised and autarchy aimed for. Once we acquire indigenous capability for design and production of naval reactors and LEU cores, as well as long range SLBMs, we would have achieved such autarchy.

Future Project Management

The PLA Navy sent its first (Han class) nuclear submarine to sea in 1974, and today the Chinese nuclear flotilla consists of 3-4 Xia and Jin class SSBNs as well as 5-6 Han and Shang class SSNs. Given that we are already 30 years behind China in this field, there is not a day to be lost in committing the necessary capital as well as human resources from the Navy, DAE and DRDO to commence design and development work.

This is going to be a complex, laborious and time consuming endeavour, and a period of even 10-15 years for attaining the capabilities listed above may be optimistic. So far, Russia has remained the main source of technology for us, but in the changing circumstances, we must not shy away from seeking advanced reactor technology from the US or France for our strategic programmes. There is no doubt that the DRDO-Navy synergy worked well during the developmental phase of the ATV. With the launch of S-2, this project now needs to transition rapidly and seamlessly from R&D mode to serial production mode. The time has therefore come to create a new management structure in which all the national capabilities created for the ATV (in the public as well as private sectors) can be brought under an umbrella corporation for serial production of nuclear submarines for the IN. Lifting the pall of secrecy will promote a better dialogue with operators and lead to design improvements.

Command & Control

The protracted trials period of S-2 should be used by the Navy to prepare itself to enter a new and uncharted era of SSBN operations, maintenance, and above all, nuclear safety. In this context, two important issues come instantly to mind.

From the time she sails out for a deterrent patrol, till her return to harbor, a SSBN will form part of the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) and remain under its direct operational control. However, for all other purposes, the submarine would be like any other naval unit. This duality of control, and the specific modalities of change of operational control (CHOP), would need to be meticulously worked out, ensuring failsafe communication between the Nuclear Command Authority (NCA), Chairman COSC, Commander SFC and Captain of the SSBN.

Nuclear weapon preparation/assembly on land has, so far, involved participation of SFC, DAE and DRDO personnel. SSBN operations will involve a new paradigm for India because the SLBMs carried on patrol would be fully assembled, and possibly containerized, nuclear weapons, ready for launch when required. The launch order, to be executed jointly by the Captain of the SSBN and his second-in-command, will need to be duly authorized through secure and authenticated means by the National Command Authority. In order to ensure instant launch when ordered, and to prevent unauthorized launch, a system of software permissive action links (PALs) will have to be devised, along with triple-redundant underwater communications. These are complex issues which require time and resources to resolve.

And the final thought; would a brand new nuclear war-head required to face the rigours of an underwater launch, not require a &#8220;hot&#8221; test to prove its design?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tyagi

Indian Navy launches stealth destroyer INS Kochi

newsonair: Latest News, AIR, Radio, Business, RSS from India, India, Breaking News Online, Current Headlines India, Today Top Stories

The Indian Navy has launched a new stealth destroyer named INS Kochi on Friday at Mazagon Dock Limited in Mumbai.

Keeping the naval tradition, the warship has been launched by Madhulika Verma, wife of chief of Naval Staff , Admiral Nirmal Verma.

The 163 meter long INS Kochi is the second missile destroyer of the Project 15-A, which has been built in India. It has been designed by the Directorate of Naval Design.

A pontoon-assisted launch technique is being employed to avoid slipway constraints on heavier vessels. This is the first time such a technique is being used for a warship built at home.

One key aspect of Project 15-A is the stealth feature of the ships. INS Kochi will have state of the art weapon and sensors facilities along with advanced information system.

It also has Multi-Function Radar System for acquiring data on surface and air targets. The ship will be ready for induction in the Navy by 2012.

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Nirmal Verma and Chairman and Managing Director, Mazgaon Dock Ltd Vice Admiral (Retd) H S Malhi, were also present at the programme.


Kolkata class destroyers (Project 15A)


Displacement: 6,800 tons
Length: 163 meters
Beam: 17.4 meters
Speed: 30+ knots
Cost: US$ 950 million 

Sensors and
processing systems: Multi-function radar system,Humsa-NG hull mounted sonar and a Nagin active towed array sonar

Armament: 1 x 130 mm gun
2x8 Brahmos Supersonic Cruise Missiles
48 cell Barak 8 SAM
16 Barak 1 SAM
4 x 30 mm AK-630 rapid fire gatling guns[1]
twin-tube torpedo launchers
anti-submarine rocket launchers[1]

Helicopters carried: 2 Sea King or Dhruv Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manojb

INS Shivalik, INS Arihant and Now INS Kochi .. Congrats IN!! Good job ship builder/designers!!! And finally thanks to Russia for the engines! 

Here's Video *LINKY*


----------



## ISRO2

Sir i have seen INS kochi. It 6800 tons but looks alot bigger and deadlier. Its carrying latest radar, all types of missiles, torpedos, helicopters etc etc. Its most beautiful looking stealth destroyer. Hats off to our engineers.


----------



## xebex

Its good to see a distroyer with the name of my place of birth.

Does anybody have the picture of this beauty?


----------



## xebex

Guess this is the one.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rev=/images&#37;3Fq=INS+Kochi&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Screaming Skull

xebex said:


> Its good to see a distroyer with the name of my place of birth.
> 
> Does anybody have the picture of this beauty?



Visit Indian Navy sticky thread. There s a treasure trove of info there including a video of the launch. Apparently, another thread on the same topic got merged with it.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-9.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dvk1982

indiatech said:


> wxjvHt2Z7kY[/media] - India launches warship 'INS Kochi'



there is another ship under construction next to INS Kochi in the video....
Seems another baby is getting ready !!!


----------



## ISRO2

Sir our INS kochi stealth destroyer can carry nuclear warheads also. Great news indeed.


----------



## The Undertaker

It will not carry any nukes, carrying nukes on a surface vessel is not advisable, dont think any warship carry's nukes, specially a destroyer. We dont use nukes to destroy enemy ships. Think about the destruction it may cause in terms of pollution if nukes leak.


----------



## The Undertaker

One good thing in the above video is that you can see another ship almost done. Thats great!!!!


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Undertaker said:


> One good thing in the above video is that you can see another ship almost done. Thats great!!!!



It is probably the third ship of project -15A ....may be INS kodaikanal....


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Soory if it is posted earlier .....

but it looklike IN going to get lot of ........ in coming years.

I think IN should go for follow-on order of next batch after this delivery....


India to Receive Three Russian Krivak IV Class Frigates by 2012 | India Defence

*India to Receive Three Russian Krivak IV Class Frigates by 2012*

Russia will fulfill its obligations on schedule to supply three Project 11356 frigates to India by 2012, a shipbuilding industry official said on Friday to RIA Novosti.

Russia is building three Project 11356 Krivak IV class guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy at the Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad as part of a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

"The contract's deadline is 2012. We are not expecting any delays at this point," general director of the Yantar shipyard Igor Orlov said at the 4th International Maritime Defense Show in St. Petersburg.

The official said the hulls of all three vessels had been laid down at the shipyard.

"*The first ship will be floated out this year, the second, probably, in spring 2010, and the third - a bit later*," he said, adding that the Indian government had provided sufficient and timely project financing.

A delegation of Indian military officials, led by India's deputy chief of the naval staff, Vice Adm. Raman P Suthan, visited the Yantar shipyard in October last year and said it was satisfied with the pace and the construction quality.

Russia previously built in 2004 three Krivak class frigates - INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar - for India, but they all were delivered late.

All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic anti-ship cruise missile systems and not the Club-N/3M54TE missile system, which was installed on previous frigates.

The Krivak class frigate has deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.


----------



## khattakfaisal

Tejas-MkII said:


> It is probably the third ship of project -15A ....may be INS kodaikanal....


no its the second 1....
source: INS kochi, indian navy, indian navy ships, indian stealth ship, indian arms, indian nay power, indian new ship, indian new boat, ? India-Pak Defence Forum


----------



## khattakfaisal

khattakfaisal said:


> no its the second 1....
> source: INS kochi, indian navy, indian navy ships, indian stealth ship, indian arms, indian nay power, indian new ship, indian new boat, ? India-Pak Defence Forum


sorry... dont know what happened to the source... 
source: INS kochi, indian navy, indian navy ships, indian stealth ship, indian arms, indian nay power, indian new ship, indian new boat, ? India-Pak Defence Forum


----------



## indiatech

Tejas-MkII said:


> It is probably the third ship of project -15A ....may be INS kodaikanal....



you are right. The one under construction as you see in video is seemingly is the 3rd and the last one of Project 15-B. As soon as the 3rd one is out, navy will order project 15-B destroyers as a follow on project(class of ships not known yet) which was earlier approved by govt this year. This class will have 4 ships that will be built.
Project 15A has taken unreasonably long time due to numerous design changes from the previous delhi class. Meanwhile slowly as class stabilization is attained, 15-B destroyers are likely to be produced more faster and cheaper too. All depends on the design differences of 15-B from 15-A. Very less info available at this time.

Navy wants the first of 15-B to roll out in 4 years after ordering and the rest 3 in each of the successive 3 years.


----------



## Born In The USA

*Made-in-India 'INS Shivalik' to be inducted soon*







NEW DELHI: Soon, very soon, India will add another lethal punch to its growing &#8216;&#8216;blue-water&#8217;&#8217; warfare capabilities by inducting an
indigenously-designed and manufactured &#8216;&#8216;stealth&#8217;&#8217; frigate.

The 5,300-tonne frigate, INS Shivalik, armed with a deadly mix of foreign and indigenous weapon and sensor systems, is currently undergoing &#8216;&#8216;advanced&#8217;&#8217; pre-commissioning sea trials.

Interestingly, apart from Russian Shtil surface-to-air missile systems, Klub anti-ship cruise missiles and other weapons, the multi-role frigate is also armed with the Israeli &#8216;Barak-I&#8217; anti-missile defence system. Already fitted on 11 frontline warships like aircraft carrier INS Viraat and destroyer INS Mysore, the 10-km range Barak-I can intercept incoming Harpoon and Exocet missiles, launched from platforms like P-3C Orion aircraft and Agosta-90B submarines which Pakistan has acquired from US and France.

&#8216;&#8216;INS Shivalik is the first stealth frigate to be designed and built in India. It&#8217;s a matter of great pride for the country. It should be ready to enter service in Navy in November,&#8217;&#8217; said director-general of naval design, Rear Admiral M K Badhwar. The Project-17 to construct three stealth frigates &#8212; the other two, INS Satpura and INS Sahyadri, will be delivered in 2010-2011 &#8212; at a cost of Rs 8,101 crore at Mazagon Docks has, of course, been plagued by delays ever since it was approved by the government in 1997.

But now, with the programme on the verge of completion, the defence ministry has approved Project-17A to construct seven more frigates, with even more stealth features, for around Rs 45,000 crore. Navy initially wanted two of the seven new frigates to be built abroad to avoid time overruns. But MoD shot down the proposal, holding that four will be built at Mazagon Docks in Mumbai and the other three at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers at Kolkata, said sources.

Navy currently has 34 warships and six submarines on order to ensure its force-levels do not dip below the existing 140 or so warships. The new inductions will help Navy strengthen its role as a &#8216;&#8216;potent maritime force&#8217;&#8217; and &#8216;&#8216;stabilising influence&#8217;&#8217; in the Indian Ocean, capable of &#8216;&#8216;destruction of enemy&#8217;&#8217; and deterrence as well as &#8216;&#8216;coercive&#8217;&#8217; and &#8216;&#8216;peace&#8217;&#8217; diplomacy.

The stealth features incorporated in the Shivalik-class frigates, including inclined surfaces, will considerably reduce their radar cross-section. To reduce the noise signature, the designers have gone in for low-noise propellers, propulsion devices and machinery, as also &#8216;&#8216;vibration damping&#8217;&#8217;. 



Made-in-India 'INS Shivalik' to be inducted soon - India - NEWS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

Technology for bridges: Navy interested, to make warships stronger



Several years ago, the Konkan Railway approached city based DRDO - R&D Engineers - with this query: would they be able to reinforce several dilapidated railway bridges using Fibre Reinforced Polymer (FRP) composites? &#8220;When Konkan railway contacted us, we told them we were still in the process of developing the technology. Now the technology is fairly developed and the Indian Navy is one of the interested customers,&#8221; said Dr Makarand Joshi, scientist, DRDO. 



FRP composites can be wrapped like a bandage on columns that have developed cracks. Once repaired with FRPs the columns are said to be stronger than their original structure - this is how oil companies rehabilitated their structures in Bhuj after the earthquake in 2002. The R and D (E) is part of a Navy project in Kolkata. 



Part of this warship will be fabricated with a Fibre Reinforced Polymer, which will make it lighter and tougher; it will be easier to maintain. The Navy structure will have an additional advantage-it will be a smart structure, which will be able to communicate if it has developed a fault. Scientists will inject sensors into the FRP structure, which will be hooked up to a computer and the data will be decoded by scientists who will know if the structure develops deficiencies
&#8220;The Indian Navy ships are exposed to harsh conditions during operations; they are interested in strain monitoring structures for their ships,&#8221; said Joshi. &#8220;The challenge is to use the sensor inputs to isolate the damaged location of the structure. We have developed that algorithm,&#8221; he added. R&D scientists say they could graduate to making different parts of the ships like sonar dome enclosures or even ship hulls using FRP composites, which could replace heavier metals.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

sudhir007 said:


> Technology for bridges: Navy interested, to make warships stronger
> 
> 
> *Part of this warship will be fabricated with a Fibre Reinforced Polymer, which will make it lighter and tougher; it will be easier to maintain. The Navy structure will have an additional advantage-it will be a smart structure, which will be able to communicate if it has developed a fault. Scientists will inject sensors into the FRP structure, which will be hooked up to a computer and the data will be decoded by scientists who will know if the structure develops deficiencies*
> The Indian Navy ships are exposed to harsh conditions during operations; they are interested in strain monitoring structures for their ships, said Joshi. *The challenge is to use the sensor inputs to isolate the damaged location of the structure. We have developed that algorithm, *he added. R&D scientists say they could graduate to making different parts of the ships like sonar dome enclosures or even ship hulls using FRP composites, which could replace heavier metals.



It seems like smart skin for Navy...

may in future they develope MAWS and RAM coating for ship also...


----------



## Screaming Skull

*CCS discusses Navy's new acquisition plans​*
The Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) today *discussed acquisition of 10 warships and 80 radars for the Navy* aimed at strengthening coastal security, identified as a priority after the Mumbai attacks.

*The 10 warships -- six frigates with advanced stealth features and four corvettes -- would be built indigenously beginning 2010 and would be delivered before 2017*, Defence Ministry sources said.

These warships would be built at an *average cost of Rs 2,800 crore each*, they added.

The Navy was originally interested in buying five of these 10 ships from abroad, as Indian shipyards' order books were currently full and the foreign shipyards would be able to deliver them within a short duration, they said.

However, Defence Minister A K Antony had pressed for ordering the warships with Indian shipyards to boost indigenisation and the domestic defence industry.

*The Navy already has 34 warships and six submarines on order at Indian shipyards. It currently has about 140 warships in its fleet.*

The coastal radars are being procured to enhance surveillance in coastal areas.

After 26/11, the government has accorded high priority to strengthen coastal surveillance and security apparatus and in this regard, the Navy has been made overall in-charge.

The CCS was chaired by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and attended by Antony and Home Minister P Chidambaram.

Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma later met Chidambaram to discuss coastal security issues, sources added.

CCS discusses Navy's new acquisition plans: Rediff.com news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

With so many defence and civil orders in place, it is time to expand the shipyards and host bigger cranes and drydocs.

MDL is expanding for sure but there aren't much news about expansion projects. Infact we should be building carriers from at least 2 shipyards rather than only CSL.

In this age of booming shipbuilding business , how are we going to handle civil and defence shipbuilding without aggressive expansion?

Why not promote, Bharati shipyard, Hindustan shipyard , ABG etc to go in for defence contracts ?

Proper strategy taken in the right direction could leverage the competitive benefit and lead the Indian shipbuilding industry towards better prospects. Cost competitiveness remains the significant advantage of domestic shipbuilding industry considering the two major parameters of shipbuilding i.e steel fabrication and labor.


----------



## Gabbar

^^^ Wasn't there news that private ship yard is getting contract from NAVY to build ships for them?


----------



## ironman

> Why not promote, Bharati shipyard, Hindustan shipyard , ABG etc to go in for defence contracts ?



There are too many projects on the line..

Kattupalli Shipyard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Hindu Business Line : Pipavav Shipyard to bid for Defence projects, eyes repairs

http://in.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idINDEL44921520090825

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/2007/10/10/stories/2007101052151000.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hack

Is the Brahmos system installed in any of the current ships?.


----------



## Gabbar

hack said:


> Is the Brahmos system installed in any of the current ships?.





Ship based Weapon Complex - BrahMos.com​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

hack said:


> Is the Brahmos system installed in any of the current ships?.



Yes, Currently installed in INS Rajput, INS Ranvir, INS Kalinga and INS Ran Vijay. Also will be armed with all future projects ie 3 Talwar class, 3 Kolkata class, 7 Project 17A class warships.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Screaming Skull said:


> *CCS discusses Navy's new acquisition plans​*
> 
> 
> *The 10 warships -- six frigates with advanced stealth features and four corvettes -- would be built indigenously beginning 2010 and would be delivered before 2017*, Defence Ministry sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCS discusses Navy's new acquisition plans: Rediff.com news



hey what about 7 destroyer of P-15A and P-15B......


----------



## ironman

Please read this part..

*The Navy already has 34 warships and six submarines on order at Indian shipyards. It currently has about 140 warships in its fleet.*


----------



## indiatech

*Navy gets UAVs to counter sea threat *
23 Sep 2009, 0852 hrs IST 

Ten months ago Ajmal Kasav and his gang of marauding gunmen exposed the terror threat from the seas. Now, thanks to the fact being brought to light Porbander airport is being equipped to keep a constant vigil over the coast. 

In the wake of reports that terror groups may be plotting more attacks against India, the Indian navy has decided to deploy for the first time, an entire squadron of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) to maintain a non-stop vigil of country's maritime border with Pakistan. 

The Indian Navy will deploy IAF's Israeli made UAVs, Searcher and the Heron Porbander. Both drones will now pick up on any suspicious movement on the seas. 

UAVs like the Searcher and Heron are unique. They can fly for upto 12 hours and send real time images to the control room. The drones have the capability to rise to an altitude so high that they cannot be spotted easily, making them ideal eyes in the skies. 

Though not armed at present, the navy says it can arm the UAVs if the need be. But for the time being, to maintain a non-stop real-time vigil is what the situation demands. 

So far the Navy has used its aircrafts to monitor the coastline but now the coastal monitoring will become more sophisticated. 

According to information available ,the Navy has almost upgraded its infrastructure at the porbandar airport to house the UAV squadron. sources say the squadron will begin operations by december. In fact the Indian Coast Guard has already moved a squadron of Advanced Light Helicopter Dhruv from Goa to Porbandar.


----------



## sudhir007

funny picture

Ninan's cartoons - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

India need to extend thr submarine fleet urgently why not India give the order to u-214 who's 4 is in ready position.

Greece in Default on U-214 Submarine Order


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> India need to extend thr submarine fleet urgently why not India give the order to u-214 who's 4 is in ready position.
> 
> Greece in Default on U-214 Submarine Order


The order is for 4, but only one is ready now, there are reports that PN will get that one if they fix the deal. IN went for Scorpene and even for Project 75B it seems they prefer Russian subs to replace Kilo class. Sad because with the experience of U209 these subs could be produced without much problem, or delays and are clearly the best AIP subs.


----------



## sudhir007

MilParade.ru | #34 | MiG-29K TO OPERATE FROM NEW AIRCRAFT CARRIERS

The first one is the desire of the Indian Navy to acquire the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier as a totally effective naval system. This called for the provision of the ship with a multi-role ship-based arrested- landing fighter of the MiG-29K size.  
Both the versatility and small size of these fighters are their indispensable qualities. The aircraft engages both air targets (including those flying at an altitude of 20 to 60 m) and surface targets. The experience gained in various operations has demonstrated that shipborne aviation can effectively used against ground targets. The small size of the aircraft is essential for the Admiral Gorshkov, as it ensures their safe operation from the carrier's narrow deck, while fitting the dimensions of the hatches, hangar height and strength of the hangar deck. 
The equipping of this naval ship with the MiG-29K aircraft makes it a very effective unit, capable of carrying a total of 30 MiG-29K planes and six helicopters. The ship's combat group will include 12 MiG-29K planes, i.e. its flying deck area can permit takeoff and landing of a combat group of this size. This characteristic is of extreme importance, because a further reduction of the combat group to a number below eight machines dramatically downgrades the potential of the aircraft carrier as an overall combat system. Another reason for using the MiG-29K planes is the consistent desire of the Indian Navy to build a light aircraft carrier having a displacement of some 24,000 t, and to have a unified aircraft for both this carrier and the Admiral Gorshkov (the latter has a full displacement of 45,200 t). 
Finally, there is a general tendency in the world (except the USA) towards building, at the turn of the century, comparatively small aircraft carriers which have a relatively low construction and maintenance cost; these carriers will be the base for aircraft the size of the MiG-29K, Rafale-M, F/A-18. Currently, this idea is gradually gaining support in Russia. Such a design concept is being studied with a view towards the present economic realities, as well as the future tasks facing the Armed Forces. The Mikoyan Design Bureau has not stopped its work on the MiG-29K aircraft despite the lack of financing since 1992. 
In 1984, under the Russian Air Force development program, the MiG-29K was conceived as a multi-role fighter and was supposed to be developed almost simultaneously with the Su-27K (Su-33). In 1989 - 1991 the MiG-29K underwent tests aboard the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft-carrying cruiser simultaneously with the MiG-29M (a ground-based &#1075;twin&#1093; of the MiG-29K). In December 1991, following these successful tests, Russia's Defense Ministry authorized the commencement of its series production and service with Russia's naval aviation, including its operation on board the Admiral Kuznetsov cruiser. 
The MiG-29M and MiG-29K planes trebled the number of combat employment regimes in comparison with the fighters designed for engagement of air targets only. The number of guided weapon types carried by the aircraft was doubled, with air-to-ship, air-to-ground and air-to-radar heavy guided missiles added to their arsenal. 
However, the aircraft was not launched into series production. December 1991 was the last month when Russia's Defense Ministry could purchase new types of aircraft, battle tanks or missiles. Since January 1992 to date, the situation has aggravated still more. 
We know that the MiG-29 is precisely the kind of a multi-role aircraft needed today. Considering the fact that all the characteristics essential for a multirole fighter were incorporated into the MiG-29K at the design stage, and the aircraft has successfully passed all tests aboard the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft-carrying cruiser, it can now be easily employed for operation from aircraft carriers. 
Now, let us consider what the MiG-29K looked like in 1991, what it will look like in 2002 on board the Admiral Gorshkov, and what shape it will take in 2008 on board a light aircraft carrier? 
The 1991-built MiG-29K differs from the MiG-29 production model by featuring a new multi-function radar, dubbed Zhuk; a cabin with monochrome display and use of the HOTAS (hands-on-throttle-and-stick) principle; the RVV-AE air-to-air active homing missiles; antiship and antiradar missiles; as well as air-to-ground precision-guided weapons. 
The aircraft has a remote control system, large-area (42 m2 vs 38 m2) folding wing, adjustable center-line air intakes with retractable screens protecting the engines during operation from ground airfields, reinforced landing gear, hook, corrosion- protected reinforced fuselage made specifically for deck-based aircraft, better view from the cockpit, more effective high-lift devices for landing and takeoff modes, and new air-brake flaps. The enhanced thrust engine has an emergency rating for takeoff from the deck. The internal fuel load was increased to 4,560 kg vs 3,340 kg of the series-produced MiG-29 largely due to the removal of the upper air intake inlets. The payload was also increased. The maximum weight of the aircraft grew from 19.5 to 22.4 t. Composite materials were widely used to manufacture its structural elements. Advanced alloys were also used, but to a lesser extent. 
The aircraft can engage air targets, including low-flying ones, as well as destroy ships and ground targets with precision-guided weapons. 
During its tests aboard the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft-carrying cruiser, the aircraft had a springboard-assisted takeoff from strips 195 m and 95 m long. According to the results of the tests, the landing accuracy proved to be very high, which made it possible at a later stage to switch over to a three-cable arrester system on the Admiral Gorshkov. 
The 2002-built MiG-29K will feature better cockpit avionics with versatile liquid-crystal color displays. The cockpit was tested by Russian Air Force pilots on the MiG-29SMT fighters and was approved by them. The Indian Air Force pilots also flew the MiG-29SMTs and they also greatly appreciated the information-control field facilities of the cockpit. 
The potential of the aircraft's navigational systems will be markedly increased through the installation of a satellite navigation system which has also successfully passed tests aboard the MiG-29SMT aircraft. The capabilities of airborne computers and weapons control systems will be enhanced as well. 
The reduced weight and space required of the onboard equipment will help increase the internal fuel load, as compared to the 1991-built MiG-29K. The aircraft operated from an aircraft carrier will have an effective radius of 850 km for air combat and 1,150 km for antiship and strike operations (without refueling). 
The aircraft has retained the in-flight refueling system. An aerial tanker version of the MiG-29K has also been developed. 
The aircraft armament comprises the RVV-AE air-to-air active homing missiles; the R-27R1 semi-active homing missiles; the R-27ER1 increased-range missiles; the R-73, R-27E1, R-27TE1 heat-seeking missiles; the Kh-31A and Kh-35 antiship missiles; the TV-guided weapons; and, with an optional sight pod installed, laser weapons. An open-type architecture of the aircraft enables it to carry foreign-made weapons as well. 
The landing accuracy is additionally enhanced through the employment of an autothrottle system. The takeoff characteristics make it possible to perform 90 percent of flights under tropical conditions when the carrier ship speed is 10 knots. 
The assortment of the onboard equipment has been thought over with due consideration for the possible use by India of existing repair and maintenance facilities supplied at different times to it to service 70 MiG-29Bs. Engines can be overhauled in India. 
The RD-33 series-III engine, a record holder in terms of total service life and reliability among the Russian-made fighter engines, will have an increased takeoff thrust, as well as extra corrosion protection. 
Aluminum-lithium alloys used in some structural members have been excluded because of their high cost.
A 2008-built MiG-29K model will be a further development of the 2002-built version. However, all the novelties will be incorporated in a manner allowing their use on the aircraft supplied previously. 
The intelligence of the airborne radar digital computer will be dramatically increased without changing the hardware. 
The range of combat missions can be increased by adding optronic sight pods as well as radar, infrared imaging and reconnaissance equipment. The takeoff characteristics will be improved to increase the combat load of the aircraft operated from a light aircraft carrier using a smaller-size springboard. 
The time is not ripe yet to disclose all the details of these projects, but we can say now that the MiG-29K, according to the Mikoyan Design Bureau estimates, has a significant potential due to its excellent aerodynamics and suitable dimensions


----------



## sudhir007

sancho said:


> The order is for 4, but only one is ready now, there are reports that PN will get that one if they fix the deal. IN went for Scorpene and even for Project 75B it seems they prefer Russian subs to replace Kilo class. Sad because with the experience of U209 these subs could be produced without much problem, or delays and are clearly the best AIP subs.



Why not Indian govt. shown some agrarian and sign the deal before pak. i agree with u that only one is in ready condition but remember at 3 are in construction mode of if we give the order it may compete before scorpene. we need to grow our navy sub. fleet asap. so in my point it is better deal with good price and it is a best conversional diesel submarine


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> Why not Indian govt. shown some agrarian and sign the deal before pak. i agree with u that only one is in ready condition but remember at 3 are in construction mode of if we give the order it may compete before scorpene. we need to grow our navy sub. fleet asap. so in my point it is better deal with good price and it is a best conversional diesel submarine


No sudhir, you get it the wrong way:



> Papanikolis (S120), *the first-of-class U-214, was laid down in Kiel, Germany* in February 2001 and launched in April 2004. In January 2005, HDWs ThyssenKrupp Marine (TKMS) parent company bought Hellenic Shipyards near Athens, Greece, and invested heavily in modernizing it. Submarine work had already been underway since 2002, *and Hellenic Shipyards built the next 3 Greek U-214*



So there are no more under construction in Germany that could be bought.


----------



## Haanzo

guys correct me if im wrong isnt the mig-29K the most advanced aircraft in our inventory right now ...i am not talking about raw power like mki but sophestication inside the cockpit and FADEC etc...


----------



## sudhir007

Gorshkov selected after visual examination

New Delhi The decision to ink the multi-million dollar deal to purchase decommissioned Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov was taken after a mere visual examination of the ship in as is condition, the Indian Navy has admitted. 
The Navy said in a reply dated September 22, 2009, on a Right to Information (RTI) request that it went ahead with the deal based on the thought that repairs would make the ship sea-worthy. 

But it was only after the equipment was opened up later for a detailed examination of hull structures, systems, cabling, etc that the Navy found that entire replacements and not repairs were necessary for the carrier. 

As per the contract signed in January 2004, the original package was drawn up based on visual examination in as-is condition wherein it was found that the majority of the equipment, systems could be repaired while the electronic equipment could be renewed, Vice-Admiral S P S Cheema with the Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence (Navy), wrote in his RTI reply. 

He went on to say that later on opening up the equipment for a detailed examination and survey of the state of the hull structures, systems, cabling, etc, it emerged that these could not be repaired and hence would have to be replaced with new ones. 

These additionalities have resulted in the increase in project costs, the Vice-Admiral said in his response to RTI applicant S C Aggarwal. 

Russian side has been intimated that the cost revision now proposed by them is final and no further additional ties will be accepted for negotiation. The same has been accepted by the Russian side, he said, adding that the revised delivery date of the ship is in December 2012. 

The Vice-Admiral stated that the carrier would be as good as new with a service life equivalent of a new aircraft carrier once the additional works are over. 

He said that any statements to the effect that the carrier was an old, outdated carrier is without factual basis, while confirming that the ship would meet the requirements of the Indian Navy. 

Replying to the question on how much a new aircraft carrier the size of Gorshkov would cost, he said: It is not feasible to buy a new aircraft carrier commercially off the shelf. 

A new carrier of the size of Gorshkov is likely to cost between 3 to 4 BUSD (billion US $) and that too understandably without spares, training, infrastructure and documents cost, he said, refusing to delve further by citing that such information would be prejudicial to state interests. 

Asked about the life-span of Gorshkov, Public Information Officer and Commander-At-Arms S K Gupta referred to the Internet in his reply that a modern-day aircraft carrier has a life span of 30 to 40 years with regular refits and routine maintenance. 

Existing contract stipulates the ships (Gorshkov) service life span to be a minimum of 20 years. Preliminary study shows that the lifespan after additional works is likely to be beyond 40 years, Gupta said in his separate reply.


----------



## sudhir007

Russia tests Indian fighter jets on board its aircraft carrier | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

September 30 (RIA Novosti) - Russia's MiG aircraft maker said on Tuesday it has successfully tested on board the Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft carrier four MiG-29 carrier-based fighter jets due to be delivered to India.

Russia and India signed a contract on January 20, 2004, stipulating the supply of 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs to India as part of a $1.5 billion deal to deliver the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, currently being retrofitted in Russia for the Indian navy.

"During the tests on September 28-29, the MiG-29K and MiG-29KUB fighters conducted several take offs and landings on the deck of the [Admiral Kuznetsov] aircraft carrier in the Barents Sea," the company said in a statement.

Admiral Kuznetsov is the only aircraft carrier in the Russian Navy.

The two MiG-29Ks and two MiG-29KUBs were officially transferred to India earlier this year. They were inspected by Indian technical experts and used in a five-month flight training course for the Indian pilots.

The aircrafts are expected to be delivered to India in mid-October.

Meanwhile, Russia and India are still negotiating a new deal on the completion of the Admiral Gorshkov overhaul.

Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.

After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.


----------



## sudhir007

I know this is old new but I dnt think anyone post this

Four MiG-29 fighter jets to join Indian navy in October - source | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

The first four Russian-made MiG-29K/KUB fighter jets, purchased by India for the modernized Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, will be delivered to the Indian navy in October, an Indian defense source said.

Russia and India signed a contract on January 20, 2004, stipulating the supply of 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs to India as part of a $1.5 billion deal to deliver the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, currently being retrofitted in Russia for the Indian navy.

"The aircraft are expected to arrive in mid-October. They will be assembled and tested in flight. After that they will be put in service [with the Indian navy]," the source said.

The official said that as the Admiral Gorshkov is still being overhauled in Russia, the aircraft will be temporarily based on land.

The two MiG-29Ks and two MiG-29KUBs were officially transferred to India earlier this year. They were inspected by Indian technical experts and used in a five-month flight training course for the Indian pilots.

Meanwhile, Russia and India are still negotiating a new deal on the completion of the Admiral Gorshkov overhaul.

Under the original 2004 contract between Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.

However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was "exorbitant."

After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.

Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount, and the issue of the additional funding remains unresolved.

Talks on the additional funding agreement are currently underway. Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.

According to Russian media, India has no alternative but to allocate the required funds, despite recent objections from the government's accounting office, because the Indian Navy desperately needs to replace its INS Viraat, which, although currently operational, is now 50 years old.

After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.


----------



## sudhir007

L&T will bid to build navy&#039;s second submarine line

Engineering and construction giant Larsen and Toubro Tuesday said it will bid for the Indian Navy's second line of conventional submarines.Most Read 

L&T can build nuclear capacity of 3-4,000 MW

The company had built India's largest shipyards, near Chennai and in Gujarat, which had the capacity to build all types of naval construction, including submarines, L&T chairman and managing director A.M. Naik told reporters here. 

"We will be bidding for the navy's second line of conventional submarines," he said. 

He pointed out that L&T, along with the Russians, was vying to build Amur-class vessels but the initiative did not take off due to lack of funds. 

L&T Infotech, Infineon ink SAP contract

"Our shipyards in Hazira and Kattupalli have the capability to take up construction of vessels of about 7,000 to 9,000 tonnage and even warships of the size three or four times these vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

sudhir007 said:


> L&T will bid to build navy's second submarine line
> 
> Engineering and construction giant Larsen and Toubro Tuesday said it will bid for the Indian Navy's second line of conventional submarines.Most Read
> 
> L&T can build nuclear capacity of 3-4,000 MW
> 
> The company had built India's largest shipyards, near Chennai and in Gujarat, which had the capacity to build all types of naval construction, including submarines, L&T chairman and managing director A.M. Naik told reporters here.
> 
> "We will be bidding for the navy's second line of conventional submarines," he said.
> 
> He pointed out that L&T, along with the Russians, was vying to build Amur-class vessels but the initiative did not take off due to lack of funds.
> 
> L&T Infotech, Infineon ink SAP contract
> 
> "*Our shipyards in Hazira and Kattupalli have the capability to take up construction of vessels of about 7,000 to 9,000 tonnage and even warships of the size three or four times these vessels*



India currently have these major shipyards which are engage in building warship:

Cochin Shipyard Limited
Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers
Goa Shipyard Limited
Hindustan Shipyard Limited
Mazagon Dock Limited

with the modernisation of these current shipyard and new ones from private sector like L & T,Bharti ,pipava,etc for building warships,IN can rapidly increase its fleet steregth.

L & T already mention its building capability ,IN should consider them for future order of warships and submarine...


----------



## sudhir007

Russia tests fighter jets before delivery to India- Airlines / Aviation-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

MOSCOW: Russia's MiG aircraft maker said it has successfully tested four MiG-29 jets due to be delivered to India. 


"During the tests Sep 28-29, the MiG-29K and MiG-29KUB fighters conducted several take offs and landings on the deck of the (Admiral Kuznetsov) aircraft carrier in the Barents Sea," the company said Tuesday. Admiral Kuznetsov is the only aircraft carrier in the Russian Navy. 

Russia and New Delhi signed a contract Jan 20, 2004, stipulating the supply of 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs to India as part of a $1.5 billion deal to deliver the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, currently being retrofitted in Russia for the Indian Navy. 

The aircraft were earlier inspected by Indian technical experts and also used in a five-month flight-training course for the Indian pilots. The aircraft are expected to be delivered to India in mid-October. 

Meanwhile, Russia has pledged to finish the overhaul of Admiral Gorshkov by 2012 if additional $1.2 billion funding is provided by New Delhi. After modernisation, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.


----------



## sudhir007

&#194;&#229;&#241;&#242;&#232;.Ru: &#237;&#238;&#226;&#238;&#241;&#242;&#232;, &#226;&#232;&#228;&#229;&#238; &#232; &#244;&#238;&#242;&#238; &#228;&#237;&#255;

Video of MIG-29 take off and landing from Admiral Kuznetsov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: FIRST IMAGES! INS Shivalik Stealth Frigate Gets Out To Sea And Shoots Off A Few


----------



## marcos98

do notice the IN migs , superb a\c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: FIRST IMAGES: India's INS SHIVALIK Stealth Frigate Gets Out To Sea And Fires Off A Few!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

IN Piolts training in Russia.​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## marcos98

The 'Lesorub-E' CMS is installed on the Indian 'Vikramaditya' carrier (former 'Admiral Gorshkov'), now refurbished in 'Sevmash'. It's the export variant of 'Lesorub' CMS for the Russian prospective carrier project. According to the developer, NPO 'Mars', the system is designed for combat control of a ship and a task force on basis of the weapon integration into one complex and for the automation of decision making concerning force and armament engagement.

Tech characteristics and technologies:



1) X-band wireless radio channel 0.95 Mbit/s;
2) Intel processors' based disposed computing system;
3) Local net - Ethernet 10/100/1000, RS-485;
4) Weapon integration standards Ethernet, MIL STD-1553B, RS-232, RS-422, RS-485;
5) Fusing of 4 information channels (radar, TV, map, targets) on each terminal;
6) Recording of all system information in real time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

Mig 29K/KUB tests aboard the Kuznetsov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*INS BEAS:* (Source: militaryphotos.net)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Decks have now been cleared for India to order another batch of MiG-29Ks after the specially-designed maritime fighters underwent


successful flight-deck trials from Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov in the Barents Sea on September 28-29.

Defence ministry sources said the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks from Russia for around Rs 5,380 crore (around $1.12 billion) will &#8220;soon&#8221; be sent to the Cabinet Committee of Security for the final approval.

These jets will be in addition to 16 MiG-29Ks already contracted through the initial $1.5-billion Admiral Gorshkov package deal, which earmarked $974 million for the aircraft carrier&#8217;s refit and the rest for the fighters, inked in January 2004.

While the military asymmetry with China is quite stark, aircraft carrier operations is one particular arena in which India is ahead of its much larger neighbour.

Grappling it may be with only 11 Sea Harrier jump-jets now, India&#8217;s solitary aircraft carrier, the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, has just undergone an 18-month life extension refit to ensure it can run smoothly for another five years.

China, in contrast, does not have an aircraft carrier. But it&#8217;s furiously working to build them, apart from refurbishing the former Soviet Kuznetsov-class carrier Varyag and seeking to buy Su-33 carrier-borne fighters from Russia.

India, of course, will get the fully-refurbished Gorshkov only by early-2013, with New Delhi and Moscow likely to agree to a revised refit cost of around $2.6 billion. The first four of the contracted 16 MiG-29Ks, however, will touch down in India in October-November this year.

Though the fresh order for 29 more MiG-29Ks was cleared by Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister A K Antony, quite some time ago, it was hanging fire since the fighters developed for India were still to be tested for take-offs and landings on an aircraft carrier.

&#8220;India wanted the MiG-29Ks to be proven in carrier-deck operations before inking the follow-on order for 29 more fighters&#8230;it was critical. Now, only a few weapon trials of MiG-29Ks are left,&#8221; said a source.

MiG-29Ks will operate from both 44,570-tonne Gorshkov &#8212; rechristened INS Vikramaditya after India has already paid $602 million for its refit &#8212; as well as the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier being built at the Cochin Shipyard, which should roll out by 2014-2015.

Armed with eight types of air-to-air missiles, including extended range BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as 25 air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions, the MiG-29Ks will provide the Navy with a lethal punch on the high seas.

The jets will also be capable of mid-air refuelling from IL-78 tankers as well as other MiG-29Ks under `buddy-tanking&#8217;. While 12 of the first 16 fighters will be the single-seat `K&#8217; variants, the other four will be twin-seater `KUB&#8217; trainer versions. Similarly, four of the next 29 jets will be `KUB&#8217; trainer versions.

To prepare for MiG-29Ks, 10 Indian naval pilots have already undergone training on them, even as shore-based training facilities have been established at INS Hansa in Goa.

Moreover, some naval pilots have also trained on the MiG-29s flown by IAF, while a few others have done courses in the US on combat manoeuvres undertaken from aircraft carriers under a $26 million agreement.

All this is needed since Indian naval pilots do not have the experience of `conventional&#8217; fighters like MiG-29Ks, which land on ship decks with arrestor wires. The `unconventional&#8217; Sea Harrier jump-jets in use land vertically on INS Viraat.
India to buy more MiG-29Ks IDRW.ORG


----------



## sudhir007

Defense Technology International | Oct-09 | Express 3 | Zinio Digital Magazines


----------



## indiatech

sudhir007 said:


> Defense Technology International | Oct-09 | Express 3 | Zinio Digital Magazines



This is good vision. We know how the faulty system in INS Vikrant almost landed us in a soup in 1971 which almost turned the system unusable.


----------



## sudhir007

China's naval nationalism: Has A K Antony blinked?

Why is it all right for the Chinese Navy to operate in India's backyard and wrong, from the perspective of our Ministry of Defence, for the Indian Navy to conduct naval exercises in China's frontyard? 
As Beijing revels in its newly minted naval nationalism, New Delhi seems determined to curb the Indian Navy's enthusiasm to raise the nation's maritime profile. 
The MoD's decision, at the eleventh hour, to pull the services out of a multilateral naval exercise in the Western Pacific last week, begs some serious questions. Is the Minister of Defence, A K Antony, in sync with India's naval aspirations? Or has he begun to feel the heat from the Chinese pressures on our land borders? 
Questions about his uncertain naval vision arose when he refused to let the Navy join the international operations against pirates in the Gulf of Aden last year. As Antony dithered for long before saying yes, Beijing used the international concerns on piracy to mount its first ever expeditionary naval operation into the Indian Ocean. 
As it completes its year-long deployment in the Indian Ocean, Beijing is now eager to expand its maritime cooperation with the US and other western powers that have begun to acknowledge China's rise as a naval power. 
The Indian Navy, which has a longer record of modern operations at sea and enjoys many maritime advantages over China, appears increasingly tied down by the terrible timidity of the MoD's political leadership. 
In contrast, the Chinese Communist Party has embarked on a massive mobilisation of naval nationalism. CCP chairman Hu Jintao repeatedly talks of China's "manifest maritime destiny". Thanks to the CCP campaign, Chinese citizens are turning up in droves to offer personal donations to help Beijing build aircraft carriers. 
If Antony thinks he is being 'nice' to the Chinese by cancelling exercises in the Western Pacific, he has no inkling of how Beijing thinks. The Chinese respect those with the will to power, and they mount relentless pressure on those who wilt. 
Recall the recent Chinese tease for a naval condominium with the US: Washington could stay in the Eastern Pacific and China would police the Western Pacific and Indian Oceans. 
As it rises, China will inevitably build a powerful navy. It is also logical that China will protect its growing interests in the Indian Ocean. There is no way India can or should stop it. New Delhi must focus, instead, on consolidating its own position in the Indian Ocean and elevating its maritime profile in the Western Pacific. 
It is that strategic parity that will provide the basis for a much needed maritime dialogue and cooperation with China. But if New Delhi is eager to offer unilateral naval concessions, why blame Beijing for turning up the heat?


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy in Sri Lanka- Hindustan Times

In a first after the 27-year-old war with the LTTE ended in May, a group of 140 Indian Navy and Coast Guard cadets reached Sri Lanka on Monday as part of a training programme with cadets from the Sri Lankan navy. 

The cadets came on two Indian navy war ships, from the Cochin-based first training squadron, and a coast guard ship.

INS Shardul, INS Krishna and coast guard ship Varuna have docked off the Colombo port and will be in Sri Lanka till October 10. Both Shardul and Krishna, originally a British Navy ship, are warships which are now used to train cadets. Both can carry a helicopter each.

``Two Sri Lankan navy ships will also be part of the interaction in the next few days. The Sri Lankan Navy (SLN) ships taking part would be Sayura and Samudra,&#8217;&#8217; SLN spokesperson, Commander DKP Dasanayake told HT. Originally, SLNS Sayura was INS Sarayu, which was sold to the Lankan navy 2000. 

Dasanayake added that the Indian cadets will be visiting among other places the military and naval academy in Trincomalee. ``We have also lined up a football match between cadets from the two countries,&#8217;&#8217; he said, adding that at the peak of the conflict with the LTTE such interactions could not be held.

Few months ago, the Indian government gave a high-tech OPV surveillance ship to the Sri Lankan Navy. It had been commissioned with the Indian coast guard in 1990. Sri Lankan defence secretary Gotabhaya Rajapaksa inaugurated the ship in an event held and named it as 'SLNS Sayurala'. Addressing the crowd, he said it will lead to form an amicable relationship between India and Sri Lanka.

Meanwhile, the internally displaced persons (IDPs) over 12 years of age in refugee camps are to be issued with special temporary identity cards, Minister of Disaster Management and Human Rights Mahinda Samarasingha told reporters in Colombo today adding that these ID cards have already been issued to some people


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India gives names to 3 frigates built by Russia | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

*India gives names to 3 frigates built by Russia*

KALININGRAD, October 7 (RIA Novosti) - Three frigates being built at the Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad for the Indian navy have been named by the Indian president, a shipyard spokesman said on Wednesday.

Russia is building three Project 11356 modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

"*Three frigates for the Indian navy, which are being built at our shipyard, have been given names - the Teg [Saber], the Tarkash [Quiver], and the Trikand [Bow]. *Indian President Pratibha Patil has personally named the ships," Sergei Mikhailov said.

"*All three hulls have been completed... The first frigate in the series is expected to float out in October. The shipyard should be able to deliver all three vessels to the customer in 2011-2012," *the official said.

Yantar's director Igor Orlov earlier said the shipyard had previously taken out a $110 million loan from Russian national development bank Vnesheconombank (VEB) but has now been forced to seek an additional $60 million loan due to "financial constraints."

The Talwar class frigate has deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.

*Russia has previously built three Talwar class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).*

*All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles rather than 3M-54E Klub-N anti-ship missiles*, which were installed on previous frigates.

*They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil air defense system, two Kashtan air defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo tubes, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.*


----------



## sudhir007

PIB Press Release

Chairman and Managing Director of Garden Reach and Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd, (GRSE), Rear Admiral (Retd) KC Sekhar, presented a cheque for Rs. 24.77 crore to the Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in New Delhi today towards dividend to the Government of India for the financial year 2008-09. Shri RK Singh, Secretary (Defence Production) and other senior officials of the Ministry of Defence were also present on the occasion. 

This is the third year in succession that GRSE, a Defence PSU has paid the same amount towards dividend to the Government which amounts to 20 &#37; of the share capital. GRSE expects to achieve a Value of Production of Rs. 850 crore in financial year 2009-10 as against Rs. 673 crore achieved in financial year 2008-09. 

To facilitate construction of larger warships, GRSE has initiated a Rs. 530 crore modernisation programme in its Main Unit. The modernisation is expected to be completed by July 2011. Post &#8211; modernisation, GRSE will have one each of large Dry Dock and large Inclined Berth, both 180 meters long in addition to the present infrastructure. These will be supported by modern integrated Paint Cell, Modular Hall, allied Workshops and a 250 ton goliath crane. The modern infrastructure facilities will enable the shipyard to undertake construction of large ships with modular concept of construction. With this modernisation, GRSE will be able to build large vessels like the LPDs and frigates in shorter time frame. 

GRSE has acquired the Raja Bagan Dockyard at Kolkata from the CIWTC in July 2006. This dockyard is also under rapid modernisation. At present, the Water Jet fast Attack Crafts are being contructed in this unit. GRSE is contemplating to build more sophisticated smaller vessels in Raja Bagan Dockyard. *GRSE is currently building four anti-submarine Warfare Corvettes and 10 Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (four have already been delivered) for the Indian Navy besides about 80 Fast Interceptor Boats for the Ministry of Home Affairs. GRSE has received order for eight Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPVs), in recent past, for use by the Indian Coast Guard. Construction of these IPVs will commence soon. *
On the engineering field, GRSE has shown excellence in manufacturing Portable Steel Bridges, Marine Pumps, Ship Borne Equipment and Marine Engines. GRSE has also obtained patent for invention of double lane portable steel bridges. With a view to provide a viable flexibility to the Navy in operating helicopters from warships, the Company has developed a Common Helicopter Traversing System (HTS), for use by different types of helicopters. GRSE is in talks with international players in the fields concerned for obtaining technology for Railless HTS. This will enhance the capability of the Navy in heli-operation to a great extent.


----------



## sudhir007

New boat of Coast Guard commissioned

THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Adding more teeth to its coast guarding capabilities off the Kerala coast, the Indian Coast Guard on Friday commissioned an Interceptor Boat fitted with ultra modern navigational and communication equipment.


Governor R.S.Gavai formally commissioned the vessel C-144 at Vizhinjam.

To be based at Beypore, the boat will help enhance close-coast surveillance capabilities. 

The 26-metre vessel, displaces 90 tons and was built by ABG Shipyard Ltd, Surat.

Commanded by Commandant Chandra Shekhar Joshi, the boat has one Officer and ten personnel.

It has an endurance of 500 nautical miles with the economical speed of 25 knots and can achieve a maximum speed of 45 knots.

Post-Mumbai attack last year, Coast Guard is pursuing an urgent enhancement of its surveillance capabilities. 

It has drawn up the Coast Guard Perspective Plan (2007-22) and Development Plan (2007-12). 

The present force level and manpower will be doubled. Further, the government has sanctioned 14 new Coast Guard stations. Each new station will have two fast speed boats, to undertake search and rescue, close coast patrol, and to respond to calls on a required basis.

Air Vice Marshal Rajinder Singh, Senior Air Staff Officer, Southern Air Command; and Inspector General S.P.S.Basra, Commander, Coast Guard (West) were present.


----------



## Born In The USA

self delete


----------



## sudhir007

Born In The USA said:


> *Four MiG-29 fighter jets to join Indian navy in October*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSCOW, September 9 (RIA Novosti) - The first four Russian-made MiG-29K/KUB fighter jets, purchased by India for the modernized Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, will be delivered to the Indian navy in October, an Indian defense source said.
> 
> Russia and India signed a contract on January 20, 2004, stipulating the supply of 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs to India as part of a $1.5 billion deal to deliver the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, currently being retrofitted in Russia for the Indian navy.
> 
> "The aircraft are expected to arrive in mid-October. They will be assembled and tested in flight. After that they will be put in service [with the Indian navy]," the source said.
> 
> The official said that as the Admiral Gorshkov is still being overhauled in Russia, the aircraft will be temporarily based on land.
> 
> The two MiG-29Ks and two MiG-29KUBs were officially transferred to India earlier this year. They were inspected by Indian technical experts and used in a five-month flight training course for the Indian pilots.
> 
> Meanwhile, Russia and India are still negotiating a new deal on the completion of the Admiral Gorshkov overhaul.
> 
> Under the original 2004 contract between Russia's state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.
> 
> However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was "exorbitant."
> 
> After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.
> 
> Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount, and the issue of the additional funding remains unresolved.
> 
> Talks on the additional funding agreement are currently underway. Russia has pledged to finish the Admiral Gorshkov's overhaul as soon as possible and deliver it to India in 2012 if the additional $1.2 bln funding is provided by New Delhi.
> 
> According to Russian media, India has no alternative but to allocate the required funds, despite recent objections from the government's accounting office, because the Indian Navy desperately needs to replace its INS Viraat, which, although currently operational, is now 50 years old.
> 
> After modernization, the carrier will join the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya, and is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.
> 
> 
> Four MiG-29 fighter jets to join Indian navy in October - source | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire



Old news already post in this thread & also create another thread why u posting this news. Please check before posting


----------



## Born In The USA

^^^my bad, i did search the title but dint find the news


----------



## sudhir007

old news but usefull

Mumbai. The Indian Navy holds a fine record of operating submarines including the nuclear-propelled missile fitted Charlie K-73 INS Chakra (1987-91) from the late 60s, but its submarine strength has waxed and waned for one reason or the other. 

..:: India Strategic ::.. Indian Navy going in for a Second Line of Submarine Construction
The Navy has come under criticism recently by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India for allowing the operational state of submarines to fall to 16, half of them being two obsolete Foxtrot and aging Kilo class of the Soviet vintage. And the strength is set to fall further.

The Navy has come under criticism recently by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India for allowing the operational state of submarines to fall to 16, half of them being two obsolete Foxtrot and aging Kilo class of the Soviet vintage. And the strength is set to fall further. 

The two old Foxtrot class boats are to be decommissioned. The programme to build six Scorpene submarine at the Mazagaon Docks is experiencing a one year delay in delivery and the first boat will be commissioned only in 2013.

The Navy therefore needs to take a long term view for its future. Ten years ago, the Government sanctioned a two line 30 year submarine building plan. It was also envisaged that India would become an exporter of submarines. The Navy&#8217;s submarine arm rightly clamoured for a submarine centric Navy, but there has always been a sort of contest between those favouring induction of submarines and those asking for aircraft carriers.

Although some allege that the aircraft carrier lobby has been stronger, objectively speaking, the Navy actually lacks in both these capabilities.

However, two aircraft carriers, the 45,000 tonnes INS Vikramaditya and the 37,500 tonnes Air Defence Ship (ADS) are under the process of re-fitment or construction and it would be sometime before they are operational after due trials.

Russia has delayed the delivery of Vikramaditaya, formerly Admiral Gorshkov by three years, while the ADS, being built with design consultancy from Italy&#8217;s Fincantieri, is also delayed slightly. 

The two aircraft carriers are estimated to cost around USD 4 billion. The costs of aircraft, helicopters and some offensive and defensive weapons would be additional.

The Navy should have gone in for a second line of submarines much earlier, but it was only recently that the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sureesh Mehta, formally announced the programme go-ahead at a conference at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses (IDSA). 

The ongoing project for 6 French Scorpene submarines commenced in 2005. These boats are to be supplied with underwater tube launched subsonic MBDA Exocet missiles with 120 km range and European-made torpedoes. The project is being executed by the French Armaris/DCNS and Spanish-Navantia combine at a cost of $ 3 bill in the congested East yard at Mazagon Docks.

A legal charge of wrongdoing in the deal however, filed by Transparency International still breathes in Delhi&#8217;s High Court, keeping naval officers in the project occupied in courts, threatening the project with further delay. On the aircraft carriers side, Russia has asked for revision of its contract to refurbish Vikramaditya, or Gorshkov, demanding an additional $1.2 billion over the earlier settled price of $975 million.

Nonetheless, the spotlight is shining on the Navy&#8217;s upcoming choice for its second line multi-billion dollar indigenous submarine building programme. Requests for Proposals (RFPs) in this regard are under release by the Minsitry of Defence (MOD).

To recall, it was the alleged HDW scandal of the 1980s that had put a halt to India&#8217;s ambitious submarine building programme, for no fault of the Navy. An excellent facility which had been built up at the East Yard of the Mazagon Docks by 1985, had to be disbanded after two HDW-IKL 1500 ton design submarines INS Shalki and Shankul, had been successfully built and commissioned in the Indian Navy in 1992.

An innocuous telegram from India&#8217;s Ambassador in Germany, inquiring if the 7.5&#37; commission was to be paid for more submarines as for the first four, set in motion a Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) inquiry. HDW was blacklisted, and the inquiry finally died a natural death in 2006.

India&#8217; s ambitions to build submarines in numbers in India were disrupted. In fact, Admiral Mehta pointed out in his lecture at the IDSA that &#8220;India lost the opportunity to become a premier submarine building nation.&#8221; In the interregnum, the Indian Navy acquired 10 double decked Kilo class boats from the erstwhile Soviet Union, between 1986 and 2000.

They had to be sent back to Russia for midlife refits and conversion to fire Klub missiles at great cost to the exchequer. The latest INS Sindhuvijay recently arrived after successful Klub firing trials in July 2008 off St Petersburg.

Efforts are being made at Hindustan Shipyard to develop this capability. Russia&#8217;s Rosoboronexport has set up Rosboronservice as an agency to facilitate supply of spares and Russian experts but for such specialised submarine refits, a nation needs to possess its own submarine building facilities with specialized welding techniques and workers to execute tasks in confined spaces. This expertise is becoming gradually available at Vishakapatnam, thanks to India&#8217;s Advanced Technology Vehicle (ATV), a name given to India&#8217;s indigenous nuclear submarine project. 

The hull of this vessel has progressed well at Vishakpatnam&#8217;s Ship Building Centre (SBC)&#8217;s dry dock and awaits launch. The Navy&#8217;s planners have been engaged in examining the bids for the second line of submarine building, which include Spain&#8217;s Navantia S-80A, HDW&#8217;s 214, DCNS French Super Scorpene and an Italian Fincantieri offer of S-100 in collaboration with Rubin of Russia.

Earlier the Russian builders of the Amur class had put up a proposal with India&#8217;s Larsen and Tubro to set up a submarine building facility, and L&T as it is known, even offered to build the Scorpene submarines. 

L&T is investing around $2.5 billion in this area, and is also a partner in the ATV project. The project was under wraps for a long time, and only recently, its existence was admitted by the Chief of Naval Staff.

All bidders for India&#8217;s second line of submarines have confirmed that they will be able to install a plug of 4/8 under water vertically launched missiles of the BrahMos variety, and Mr Sivathanu Pillai CEO of Brahmos Aerospace Ltd, who is also the Controller of all naval DRDO projects, has stated that the underwater launch of BrahMos from a submarine will pose no problems. 

In fact, indications are that it is just about to be a reality. India&#8217;s former President Dr APJ Abdul Kalam, the architect of the successful BrahMos joint venture, has also articulated the same sentiments. The length of the S-100 based on the Amur 1650 submarine has been increased from 66.8 meters to 73.1 meters to incorporate the BrahMos.

At the same time, BrahMos itself is being modified to make it smaller. The current economic turmoil in the West which has taken the world by surprise, and the recent rise of Russia, India&#8217;s trusted strategic partner, need to be considered as possible factors in the decision-making process, although Defence Ministry sources insist that any deals would be on merit.. 

India&#8217;s Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP 2008) also harps on political considerations being arbiters in the final selection of strategic defence purchases. It needs airing that India, with Russian help from Rubin and other yards and suppliers has already stealthily acquired very impressive indigenous submarine building skills in its classified 8000 ton ATV nuclear submarine project.

Many systems have been indigenised at the Defence Materials Department (DMD) at Hyderabad for the project, and experience in construction of the sections assisted by Russian technology have been mated in the hull, awaiting launch. 

The skills so acquired need to be harnessed and unleashed for future submarine building programmes. Leading Indian suppliers like KSB Pumps, L&T, Walchand Industries , Bharat Electronics, Godrej Boyce, Tatas, Jindal Pipes and other contractors at Vishakapatnam are looking forward to becoming suppliers for the S-100 project. 

It is also opportune perhaps now to lift the veil of secrecy over the $ 1.5 billion ATV project as Indian suppliers and vendors have been informed of more orders in the pipe line to make the project viable for them. India&#8217;s nuclear deterrence from the sea is dependant on the ATV project and its follow-on vessels.

Presently, the Indian Navy has a depleting conventional operational submarine fleet. And as a thumb rule, only 60 per cent of a submarine fleet is operational for war patrols at any given time.

From its pre-eminent strength of 21 underwater killer submarines, which included the nuclear Charlie class boat, India has only seven operational submarine platforms, and at a time when the Navy aspires for &#8216;Blue Water capability&#8217;. 

The world is also witnessing the dramatic rise of the Chinese PLA (Navy)&#8217;s large submarine fleet, which Indian planners need to consider. India&#8217;s nuclear doctrine includes the caveat of &#8220;No First Use&#8221; but mandates a Triad of arsenal in which the IndianNavy is expected to provide for India&#8217;s nuclear deterrence from the sea.

India&#8217;s Sukhanya class OPVs are being modified to fire the 300 km Dhanush SSM which DRDO claims is nuclear capable, but it would be a folly in this day and age to arm surface ships with nuclear warheads for deterrence, as they would be tracked and targeted. 

Stealthy nuclear submarines are the answer.

On offer, the S-100 based on the Amur has been designed by Fincantieri which has consultancy of the Navy&#8217;s 37,500 ton Aircraft carrier being built at Cochin and the Rubin Central Design Bureau for Marine Engineering (CDBME). 

It has been described by its legendary General Designer Yuri Kormilitsin, a well wisher of the Indian Navy, as being a fourthgeneration SSK that had been conceived as an underwater hunterkiller SSK. The submarine has
the ability to destroy surface and submerged targets using both torpedoes and BrahMos guidedmissiles.

The SSK&#8217;s design incorporates comprehensive signature management techniques including the use of noise-absorbing elements.

The machinery is mounted on the nose and vibration-attenuated mounts. Notably, the single-hull architecture, a first in Russian submarine-shipbuilding practice, has helped reduce the acoustic signature by 300 per cent when compared to the earlier double-hulled Project Kilo class SSKs.

Politically, the Russian defence connection is essential for India, as it was announced after President Medvedev&#8217;s recent visit to India in early December.

Russia is set to supply four more nuclear power plants with lifetime uranium supplies, in addition to the two VVER-1000 MW each under construction at Kundankulam in Tamil Nadu. Russian Minister of Atomic Energy Ivan Kaminskih, who has also been dealing with India&#8217;s ATV, is involved in the project. 

The Indian Navy is also awaiting the transfer of the nuclear Akula class submarine Nerpa on lease, after it is successfully commissioned into the Russian Navy as part of the established procedures before transfer to another country.

Nerpa suffered an accident off Vladivostok on trials when its Freon fire fighting system was inadvertently operated, killing 21 workers. There was no damage to the vessel, and those who perished died because the number of gas masks on board was much less than the number of people on the vessel.

Authoritative sources told India Strategic that Nerpa had a lot of workers on board as part of the tests that day, but the number of gas masks was limited according to the number of the crew. &#8220;That&#8217;s how the tragedy happened.&#8221;

Nerpa is expected to be the Navy&#8217;s platform for the training of the ATV crew.

The DRDO-ATV nuclear submarine project has engineering support and equipment from Russia, and includes supply of the essential enriched uranium fuel for ATV&#8217;s hybrid Indian designed reactor. A large team of DRDO, BARC and Kalpakkam-based atomic research scientists and many naval officers and technicians have been trained in nuclear submarine engineering directly under the direction of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office (PMO), which also controls the Department of Atomic Energy.

When this maiden nuclear submarine venture succeeds and India&#8217;s ATV Captain reports from sea that he is under way on steam generated by nuclear power, it will truly be an achievement the nation can be proud of.

In due course, DRDO hopes to arm ATVs with underwater long range K-15 Sagarika missiles from universal vertical launcher plugs built by L&T. Three missile firing trials from an under water platform have been successfully carried out and the same missile is being adapted in a 5 canister version for vertical launch from shore.

The missile, designated Shaurya, can be configured for several attack roles, and could replace the Agni 1, as it can be stored in underground silos also. 

The Indian Navy has also trained key personnel at Sosnoy Bar in Russia near St Petersburg and appointed an Inspector General of Vice Admiral rank to oversee the nuclear submarine project at NHQ.

The Government has to appreciate that the Russians, who have supplied the engines for the BrahMos missile, have been quick to have grasped India&#8217;s requirements for its second line of submarines and to make the Italian- Russian choice for the Navy&#8217;s second line a win-win long term choice, where the experience of the ATV and Scorpene can be mated. 

This is where the Russian-Italian collaboration could score in India&#8217;s selection for the second line.

It is not fully western in origin, which tap can be shut off as was experienced during Western sanctions in the past, The submarine on offer will have commonalities with India&#8217;s ATV which has Indian suppliers. The Russians have carried out tests to launch the BrahMos in an equivalent mock up of a submarine and had earlier offered the elongated hump backed Amur 1650 ton submarine to the Indian Navy.

The $ three billion-plus second line of submarine building will be a critical decision for India&#8217;s maritime ambitions.


----------



## sudhir007

old news but usefull

*The Choice will be Critical *

Mumbai. The Indian Navy holds a fine record of operating submarines including the nuclear-propelled missile fitted Charlie K-73 INS Chakra (1987-91) from the late 60s, but its submarine strength has waxed and waned for one reason or the other. 

..:: India Strategic ::.. Indian Navy going in for a Second Line of Submarine Construction
The Navy has come under criticism recently by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India for allowing the operational state of submarines to fall to 16, half of them being two obsolete Foxtrot and aging Kilo class of the Soviet vintage. And the strength is set to fall further.

The Navy has come under criticism recently by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India for allowing the operational state of submarines to fall to 16, half of them being two obsolete Foxtrot and aging Kilo class of the Soviet vintage. And the strength is set to fall further. 

The two old Foxtrot class boats are to be decommissioned. The programme to build six Scorpene submarine at the Mazagaon Docks is experiencing a one year delay in delivery and the first boat will be commissioned only in 2013.

The Navy therefore needs to take a long term view for its future. Ten years ago, the Government sanctioned a two line 30 year submarine building plan. It was also envisaged that India would become an exporter of submarines. The Navys submarine arm rightly clamoured for a submarine centric Navy, but there has always been a sort of contest between those favouring induction of submarines and those asking for aircraft carriers.

Although some allege that the aircraft carrier lobby has been stronger, objectively speaking, the Navy actually lacks in both these capabilities.

However, two aircraft carriers, the 45,000 tonnes INS Vikramaditya and the 37,500 tonnes Air Defence Ship (ADS) are under the process of re-fitment or construction and it would be sometime before they are operational after due trials.

Russia has delayed the delivery of Vikramaditaya, formerly Admiral Gorshkov by three years, while the ADS, being built with design consultancy from Italys Fincantieri, is also delayed slightly. 

The two aircraft carriers are estimated to cost around USD 4 billion. The costs of aircraft, helicopters and some offensive and defensive weapons would be additional.

The Navy should have gone in for a second line of submarines much earlier, but it was only recently that the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sureesh Mehta, formally announced the programme go-ahead at a conference at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses (IDSA). 

The ongoing project for 6 French Scorpene submarines commenced in 2005. These boats are to be supplied with underwater tube launched subsonic MBDA Exocet missiles with 120 km range and European-made torpedoes. The project is being executed by the French Armaris/DCNS and Spanish-Navantia combine at a cost of $ 3 bill in the congested East yard at Mazagon Docks.

A legal charge of wrongdoing in the deal however, filed by Transparency International still breathes in Delhis High Court, keeping naval officers in the project occupied in courts, threatening the project with further delay. On the aircraft carriers side, Russia has asked for revision of its contract to refurbish Vikramaditya, or Gorshkov, demanding an additional $1.2 billion over the earlier settled price of $975 million.

Nonetheless, the spotlight is shining on the Navys upcoming choice for its second line multi-billion dollar indigenous submarine building programme. Requests for Proposals (RFPs) in this regard are under release by the Minsitry of Defence (MOD).

To recall, it was the alleged HDW scandal of the 1980s that had put a halt to Indias ambitious submarine building programme, for no fault of the Navy. An excellent facility which had been built up at the East Yard of the Mazagon Docks by 1985, had to be disbanded after two HDW-IKL 1500 ton design submarines INS Shalki and Shankul, had been successfully built and commissioned in the Indian Navy in 1992.

An innocuous telegram from Indias Ambassador in Germany, inquiring if the 7.5% commission was to be paid for more submarines as for the first four, set in motion a Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) inquiry. HDW was blacklisted, and the inquiry finally died a natural death in 2006.

India s ambitions to build submarines in numbers in India were disrupted. In fact, Admiral Mehta pointed out in his lecture at the IDSA that India lost the opportunity to become a premier submarine building nation. In the interregnum, the Indian Navy acquired 10 double decked Kilo class boats from the erstwhile Soviet Union, between 1986 and 2000.

They had to be sent back to Russia for midlife refits and conversion to fire Klub missiles at great cost to the exchequer. The latest INS Sindhuvijay recently arrived after successful Klub firing trials in July 2008 off St Petersburg.

Efforts are being made at Hindustan Shipyard to develop this capability. Russias Rosoboronexport has set up Rosboronservice as an agency to facilitate supply of spares and Russian experts but for such specialised submarine refits, a nation needs to possess its own submarine building facilities with specialized welding techniques and workers to execute tasks in confined spaces. This expertise is becoming gradually available at Vishakapatnam, thanks to Indias Advanced Technology Vehicle (ATV), a name given to Indias indigenous nuclear submarine project. 

The hull of this vessel has progressed well at Vishakpatnams Ship Building Centre (SBC)s dry dock and awaits launch. The Navys planners have been engaged in examining the bids for the second line of submarine building, which include Spains Navantia S-80A, HDWs 214, DCNS French Super Scorpene and an Italian Fincantieri offer of S-100 in collaboration with Rubin of Russia.

Earlier the Russian builders of the Amur class had put up a proposal with Indias Larsen and Tubro to set up a submarine building facility, and L&T as it is known, even offered to build the Scorpene submarines. 

L&T is investing around $2.5 billion in this area, and is also a partner in the ATV project. The project was under wraps for a long time, and only recently, its existence was admitted by the Chief of Naval Staff.

All bidders for Indias second line of submarines have confirmed that they will be able to install a plug of 4/8 under water vertically launched missiles of the BrahMos variety, and Mr Sivathanu Pillai CEO of Brahmos Aerospace Ltd, who is also the Controller of all naval DRDO projects, has stated that the underwater launch of BrahMos from a submarine will pose no problems. 

In fact, indications are that it is just about to be a reality. Indias former President Dr APJ Abdul Kalam, the architect of the successful BrahMos joint venture, has also articulated the same sentiments. The length of the S-100 based on the Amur 1650 submarine has been increased from 66.8 meters to 73.1 meters to incorporate the BrahMos.

At the same time, BrahMos itself is being modified to make it smaller. The current economic turmoil in the West which has taken the world by surprise, and the recent rise of Russia, Indias trusted strategic partner, need to be considered as possible factors in the decision-making process, although Defence Ministry sources insist that any deals would be on merit.. 

Indias Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP 2008) also harps on political considerations being arbiters in the final selection of strategic defence purchases. It needs airing that India, with Russian help from Rubin and other yards and suppliers has already stealthily acquired very impressive indigenous submarine building skills in its classified 8000 ton ATV nuclear submarine project.

Many systems have been indigenised at the Defence Materials Department (DMD) at Hyderabad for the project, and experience in construction of the sections assisted by Russian technology have been mated in the hull, awaiting launch. 

The skills so acquired need to be harnessed and unleashed for future submarine building programmes. Leading Indian suppliers like KSB Pumps, L&T, Walchand Industries , Bharat Electronics, Godrej Boyce, Tatas, Jindal Pipes and other contractors at Vishakapatnam are looking forward to becoming suppliers for the S-100 project. 

It is also opportune perhaps now to lift the veil of secrecy over the $ 1.5 billion ATV project as Indian suppliers and vendors have been informed of more orders in the pipe line to make the project viable for them. Indias nuclear deterrence from the sea is dependant on the ATV project and its follow-on vessels.

Presently, the Indian Navy has a depleting conventional operational submarine fleet. And as a thumb rule, only 60 per cent of a submarine fleet is operational for war patrols at any given time.

From its pre-eminent strength of 21 underwater killer submarines, which included the nuclear Charlie class boat, India has only seven operational submarine platforms, and at a time when the Navy aspires for Blue Water capability. 

The world is also witnessing the dramatic rise of the Chinese PLA (Navy)s large submarine fleet, which Indian planners need to consider. Indias nuclear doctrine includes the caveat of No First Use but mandates a Triad of arsenal in which the IndianNavy is expected to provide for Indias nuclear deterrence from the sea.

Indias Sukhanya class OPVs are being modified to fire the 300 km Dhanush SSM which DRDO claims is nuclear capable, but it would be a folly in this day and age to arm surface ships with nuclear warheads for deterrence, as they would be tracked and targeted. 

Stealthy nuclear submarines are the answer.

On offer, the S-100 based on the Amur has been designed by Fincantieri which has consultancy of the Navys 37,500 ton Aircraft carrier being built at Cochin and the Rubin Central Design Bureau for Marine Engineering (CDBME). 

It has been described by its legendary General Designer Yuri Kormilitsin, a well wisher of the Indian Navy, as being a fourthgeneration SSK that had been conceived as an underwater hunterkiller SSK. The submarine has
the ability to destroy surface and submerged targets using both torpedoes and BrahMos guidedmissiles.

The SSKs design incorporates comprehensive signature management techniques including the use of noise-absorbing elements.

The machinery is mounted on the nose and vibration-attenuated mounts. Notably, the single-hull architecture, a first in Russian submarine-shipbuilding practice, has helped reduce the acoustic signature by 300 per cent when compared to the earlier double-hulled Project Kilo class SSKs.

Politically, the Russian defence connection is essential for India, as it was announced after President Medvedevs recent visit to India in early December.

Russia is set to supply four more nuclear power plants with lifetime uranium supplies, in addition to the two VVER-1000 MW each under construction at Kundankulam in Tamil Nadu. Russian Minister of Atomic Energy Ivan Kaminskih, who has also been dealing with Indias ATV, is involved in the project. 

The Indian Navy is also awaiting the transfer of the nuclear Akula class submarine Nerpa on lease, after it is successfully commissioned into the Russian Navy as part of the established procedures before transfer to another country.

Nerpa suffered an accident off Vladivostok on trials when its Freon fire fighting system was inadvertently operated, killing 21 workers. There was no damage to the vessel, and those who perished died because the number of gas masks on board was much less than the number of people on the vessel.

Authoritative sources told India Strategic that Nerpa had a lot of workers on board as part of the tests that day, but the number of gas masks was limited according to the number of the crew. Thats how the tragedy happened.

Nerpa is expected to be the Navys platform for the training of the ATV crew.

The DRDO-ATV nuclear submarine project has engineering support and equipment from Russia, and includes supply of the essential enriched uranium fuel for ATVs hybrid Indian designed reactor. A large team of DRDO, BARC and Kalpakkam-based atomic research scientists and many naval officers and technicians have been trained in nuclear submarine engineering directly under the direction of the Prime Ministers Office (PMO), which also controls the Department of Atomic Energy.

When this maiden nuclear submarine venture succeeds and Indias ATV Captain reports from sea that he is under way on steam generated by nuclear power, it will truly be an achievement the nation can be proud of.

In due course, DRDO hopes to arm ATVs with underwater long range K-15 Sagarika missiles from universal vertical launcher plugs built by L&T. Three missile firing trials from an under water platform have been successfully carried out and the same missile is being adapted in a 5 canister version for vertical launch from shore.

The missile, designated Shaurya, can be configured for several attack roles, and could replace the Agni 1, as it can be stored in underground silos also. 

The Indian Navy has also trained key personnel at Sosnoy Bar in Russia near St Petersburg and appointed an Inspector General of Vice Admiral rank to oversee the nuclear submarine project at NHQ.

The Government has to appreciate that the Russians, who have supplied the engines for the BrahMos missile, have been quick to have grasped Indias requirements for its second line of submarines and to make the Italian- Russian choice for the Navys second line a win-win long term choice, where the experience of the ATV and Scorpene can be mated. 

This is where the Russian-Italian collaboration could score in Indias selection for the second line.

It is not fully western in origin, which tap can be shut off as was experienced during Western sanctions in the past, The submarine on offer will have commonalities with Indias ATV which has Indian suppliers. The Russians have carried out tests to launch the BrahMos in an equivalent mock up of a submarine and had earlier offered the elongated hump backed Amur 1650 ton submarine to the Indian Navy.

The $ three billion-plus second line of submarine building will be a critical decision for Indias maritime ambitions.


----------



## sudhir007

No Gorshkov deal during Antony's trip: Rediff.com news

No new deal on the modernisation of the Kiev class aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov will be signed during Defence Minister A K Antony's three-day Russia [ Images ] visit beginning Tuesday, the Indian envoy in Moscow [ Images ] said. 

"Another round of negotiations will be continued mid-November. The negotiations are proceeding well," Indian Ambassador Prabhat Prakash Shukla said on the eve of Antony's arrival.

He said no new deal on the modernisation of Gorshkov will be signed during the visit.

Shukla indicated that efforts are on both sides to achieve a mutually acceptable agreement on the additional price of Gorshkov up-gradation asked by the Russian Sevmash shipyard.

"The guiding principle is the understanding to reach an agreement as fast as possible," he said.

Under the initial $1.5 billion contract signed in New Delhi [ Images ] in January 2004, Russia was to deliver retrofitted aircraft carrier in August 2008.

However, the Sevmash shipyard later demanded that $974 million allocated for the upgradation of the 44.5 thousand tonner vessel, given to the Indian Navy 'free of cost', was not enough to complete the work and demanded an additional sum of $2.2 billion.

Ahead of Antony's visit Russia successfully conducted the landing and take-off trials of the MiG-29K carrier-based fighters developed for India on its only aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov.


----------



## marcos98

Navy Chief meets Marine Commandoes in J&K



&#8220;Fight a militant like a militant&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Penguin ASHM on offer for Navy*
Norway's Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace is offering its Penguin littoral anti-ship missile for the Indian Navy's bid to purchase 16 multimission maritime helicopters. Among other helicopters, the missile is certified on the Eurocopter-Agusta-Fokker NH90 and the Lockheed-Sikorsky MH-60R that are contenders in the Navy's multi-role helicopter (MRH) competition.


----------



## marcos98

*Nerpa-Chakra bhai-bhai!*
As the Russian RIA-Novosti news agency on Friday reports with reference to 'a high-ranking fleet official': the Nerpa nuclear attack submarine will enter service with Russia's Pacific Fleet in December 2009 and will then be leased out to the Indian Navy. "The submarine has undergone a range of sea trials, and [final] state tests will begin in late October or early November, after which the Nerpa will be adopted by the Pacific Fleet," the spokesman said. He said a crew of Indian submariners would undergo a course of training together with Russian specialists and servicemen in early 2010. They will subsequently operate on their own under the supervision of Russian instructors, after which the submarine will be leased to the Indian Navy under the name INS Chakra. India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease of the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine. End of report.

The Indo-Russian special relationship in nuclear sphere is continuing despite growing Obama's pressure for 'non-proliferation', and could be only comparable to the relationship between US and GB in strategic weapons
Defunct Humanity: Nerpa-Chakra bhai-bhai!


----------



## marcos98

*Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS) or the Indian Navy*




The above four slides explain what exactly is the Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS), which L-3 MAPPS is supplying for the Indian Navy's three Project 17 FFGs, three Project 15A DDGs and four projected Project 15B DDGs. These 10 watships will also have on board the EMDINA combat management system (CMS) originally co-designed by the Indian Navy's Weapons and Electronic Systems Engineering Establishment (WESEE) and TATA Power as part of project MEDINA for further details, proceed to: TRISHUL: CMS, Radars & VLS Modules Of Project 1135.6 FFG & Project 17 FFG).
The EMDINA CMS is a follow-on to the EMCCA Computer Aided Action Information System (CAAIS), also co-developed by WESEE and TATA Power, under Project MECCA and is presently on board the three Project 16 FFGs, three Project 16A FFGs and three Project 15 DDGs.


----------



## marcos98

*India Mulls Land-Based E-2D*




The Indian navy is reevaluating the design of its future aircraft carriers and showing interest in the U.S. Navy&#8217;s Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (Emals), which is in development by General Atomics.

Emals uses a linear motor drive instead of steam pistons to accelerate aircraft for takeoff. India uses short-takeoff-and-vertical-landing (Stovl) Sea Harriers from its current carrier, the INS Viraat, which is near retirement. The navy has been waiting some time for the refurbished Russian carrier Admiral Gorshkov, now due for delivery in 2012, and is working with Fincantieri of Italy on two carriers.

&#8220;When catapult technology
improves, we are looking at building conventional carriers with electric rather than steam catapults,&#8221; former Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Sureesh Mehta tells DTI. With more than 7,500 km. (4,660 mi.) of coastline to patrol, experts say India needs at least five carriers.

For near-term patrol and force-projection needs, India is evaluating the Northrop Grumman E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. Discussions are underway following export authorization in August by the U.S. government to Northrop Grumman covering the latest version of the E-2.

India has a requirement for six E2Ds, which it hopes to use in surveillance sorties and antiterrorism patrols.

John Beaulieu, E-2 new business manager for the U.S. Navy, made an 8-hr. presentation in August to Indian navy officials who requested technical clarifications following a request for information in 2008. Northrop Grumman has been asked to supply a shore-based version of the E-2D, since India&#8217;s carrier-based naval aircraft are not catapult-launched.

Shore-based operations may be the only way to go for the E-2D, as the navy has no carrier besides the Viraat. Sixteen MiG-29K fighters on order will equip the Gorshkov, which, when it arrives, will accommodate ski-jump takeoffs and arrested landings.

During his term as chief of staff, Mehta said the navy needed a robust overhead surveillance capability. India seems to be following the U.S. Navy&#8217;s approach by ordering the Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft to replace aging Tupolev Tu-142M turboprops.

India has also been interested for years in an aircraft that provides airborne early warning and battle management command and control. The E-2D, fitted with Lockheed Martin&#8217;s AN/APY-9 radar, would increase the territory India monitors by 300&#37;.

Critics say the E-2 has low endurance, a cramped cabin, is expensive to operate and designed primarily for communication gear that is unique to the U.S. Navy. &#8220;We have addressed the extended fuel range to give 8 hr. of flight time,&#8221; says Beaulieu. &#8220;The only similarity to the E-2C and the E-2D is the shadow it casts on the tarmac.&#8221;

Northrop Grumman has, moreover, signed a memorandum of understanding with Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. to develop a &#8220;wet wing&#8221; that holds additional fuel and permits the aircraft to fly for 8 hr.

&#8220;The E-2D is designed for maritime operations and [its radar] has a unique capability against air and surface targets,&#8221; says Beaulieu. A detailed life-cycle analysis calculated on flight hours using an E-2C indicates a cost of less than $3,000 per flight, he adds.

The interoperability of the E-2D with the U.S. Navy and NATO through data links is another advantage. &#8220;Interoperability is a very important aspect. It&#8217;s fine to have this airborne early warning system up in the air, but if you cannot communicate with not only our forces, but our allies around the world, it doesn&#8217;t do us, or [India], much good,&#8221; Beaulieu says. &#8220;If India desires to be interoperable with the U.S. Navy and NATO through data link systems, this is the platform of choice.&#8221;

The U.S. Navy wants Emals to replace large and heavy steam catapults. The trend toward heavier, faster aircraft will result in launch-energy requirements that exceed the capability of steam catapults. While the U.S. design might be too big for India, the launch stroke can be reduced and power supplies are modular. Electrical power would need to be added to a carrier with Emals, but high-energy-density flywheels will replace the low energy density of a steam accumulator.


----------



## brahmastra

_Russia's Pravda has claimed an impressive salvo fire and intelligent coordinated attack capability for the Brahmos missile. INS Rana (R), seen here with the US Navy Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group during Malabar 2008, is equipped with four Brahmos launchers and is capable of a salvo attack. Photo Credit: U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Gary Prill_


October 19, 2009, (Sawf News) - Russia's Pravda has claimed an impressive salvo fire and intelligent coordinated attack capability for the Brahmos missile.

The capability allows a missile salvo to intelligently takeout multiple ships from within a formation, such as a aircraft carrier group.

Missiles fired in a salvo stagger their attack and automatically reassign themselves new targets if the primary target, say an aircraft carrier is destroyed.

Here is the capability in Pravda's words.

*The missiles are so clever that they not only detect a target but develop a plan of attack based on the enemy's air defense. They know exactly which target is the primary one, which of them is an attacker and which is a defender. When the main target is destroyed, they re-prioritize and continue with the attack. Now even more advanced missile is on the way.*

News Copyright &#169; Sawf News


----------



## brahmastra

_A future generation US Aircraft carrier equipped with EMALS. Photo Credit: Northrop Grumman_

October 20, 2009, (Sawf News) - Indian Navy is *inclined to fit the under development Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (Emals) on its new aircraft carriers, instead of ski jumps.*

Emals is *currently being developed by General Atomics for future US aircraft carriers.*

Both, the currently operational but aging INS Viraat, and the on-order-since-for-ever INS Vikramaditya are fitted with ski jumps to assist take off.

*"When catapult technology improves, we are looking at building conventional carriers with electric rather than steam catapults," says former Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Sureesh Mehta.*

*The Navy has projected a requirement of at least five carriers to effectively patrol the country's 7,500 km. (4,660 mi.) coastline.
*
Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) is currently building INS Vikrant, a 40,000 ton aircraft carrier designed with the help of Italian company Fincantieri under Project 71. Work on the second aircraft carrier is expected to start before the first one is delivered to the Navy by the end of 2014.

News Copyright &#169; Sawf News.


----------



## Contrarian

Why not more Phalcons for the Navy instead of E-2D ? Atleast till the time our Carriers cant support the E-2's.


----------



## raveolution

malaymishra123 said:


> Why not more Phalcons for the Navy instead of E-2D ? Atleast till the time our Carriers cant support the E-2's.



Malay.. as mentioned, we cannot launch any AWACS/AEW platforms from our carriers due the absence of catapults. It is very difficult for a turboprop to take off from an aircraft carrier without catapults and they do not have after-burning jet engines. Whether Phalcon on E2D, they will be land based. The E2D is a specialised naval AWACS platform and needs a smaller aircraft. For limited AWACS and AEW from carriers, we do have the Ka-31 helicopters in the IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haanzo

mishra jee nice to have u bak ...


----------



## sancho

malaymishra123 said:


> Why not more Phalcons for the Navy instead of E-2D ? Atleast till the time our Carriers cant support the E-2's.


Exactly, the Gulfstream Phalcon is on offer for the navy too, why should they go for a different system? Not to forget that DRDO AWACS on EMB 145 would be a cost-effective solution. As long there are no CTOL carriers E-2D are not needed.


raveolution said:


> For limited AWACS and AEW from carriers, we do have the Ka-31 helicopters in the IN.


Talking about Ka 31, if I'm not wrong IN ordered 6 more for the new carriers right? Was it a combined deal like the Mig 29Ks with the Gorshkov? If not, wasn't there a competition because just like you said, they have really a limited performance.


----------



## raveolution

sancho said:


> Talking about Ka 31, if I'm not wrong IN ordered 6 more for the new carriers right? Was it a combined deal like the Mig 29Ks with the Gorshkov? If not, wasn't there a competition because just like you said, they have really a limited performance.



The radar is the E-801M OKO ("EYE") designed by the Nizhny Novgorod Radio Engineering Institute. Though officially designated as a radar picket, many upgrades have uprated it to a AWACS class craft.

The operation with the Indian Navy revealed a major drawback of the aircraft, its limited endurance/range, the chief element of a Taskforce/Battlegroup. So, HAL was commissioned to experiment and possibly adapt a helicopter-to-helicopter refuelling system. Also, in the Indian service, the aircraft received Abris GPS system featuring a 12-channel receiver and option to employ Differential GPS references, designed by the Kronstad itself.

The later batches featured navigational equipment for digital terrain maps, ground-proximity warning, obstacle approach warning, auto-navigation of pre-programmed routes, flight stabilization and auto homing onto and landing at the parent carrier/base and information concerning the helicopter's tactical situation.

Kamov Ka-31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sancho

@ raveolution

I know the specs of Ka 31 and specially compared to the AW 101 AEW, it shows the inferiority. That's why I asked if IN had a choice, or if it was a combined deal with the carrier?

Ka 31:
Maximum speed: 250 km/h (135 knots, 166 mph)
Cruise speed: 205 km/h (110 knots, 126 mph)
*Range: 250 km* (324 nautical miles)
Service ceiling: 3500 meters (11,483 feet)

AW 101:
Never exceed speed: 309 km/h (167 knots, 192 mph)
*Range: 1,389 km* (750 nm, 863 mi)
Service ceiling: 4,575 m (15,000ft)


----------



## BSF

Navy to get its own eye in the sky by '10
NEW DELHI: The armed forces are now gearing up to storm the final frontier of space. India's first dedicated military satellite, a naval
communications one, will finally be up and running in the sky early next year.

The naval satellite's launch by Isro will be followed by *separate IAF and Army ones in 2011-2012*. This is in tune with the Defence Space Vision-2020, which identifies intelligence, reconnaissance, surveillance, communication and navigation as the thrust areas in Phase-I till 2012.

"Navy's efforts towards network-centric operations and leveraging information technology are laudable. The naval communication satellite's launch next year will significantly improve connectivity at sea," said defence minister A K Antony, addressing the naval top brass on Thursday.

*The geo-stationary satellite*, which will have a 600-1,000 nautical mile footprint over the Indian Ocean Region, will enable Navy to network all its warships, submarines and aircraft with operational centres ashore through high-speed data-links. "It will be a quantum jump from the existing 'platform-centric operations'.

Detection of a hostile action or target can then be shared by the entire fleet and command centres on land in real time to ensure swift reaction," said an officer. "Communications will be over secure channels, unlike the present high-frequency radio waves which can be intercepted. The over-the-sea satellite will help in communications, imaging and mapping," he added.

But this does not mean India is anywhere near having something like "star wars" capabilities, with the government even reluctant to establish a full-fledged Aerospace Command despite the armed forces demanding it for years. India does have a gilt-edged civilian space programme but its military use of space has been quite rudimentary till now. This when countries like China have surged far ahead, and are even developing anti-satellite (ASAT) missiles, lasers and other offensive space capabilities.

Military experts say India needs dedicated military satellites for "real-time" communications and reconnaissance missions to keep closer tabs on troop movements, missile silos, military installations and airbases of neighbouring countries.

But it must steam ahead with robust space programmes for missile early-warning, delivery of precision-guided munitions through satellite signals and jamming enemy networks, among other capabilities.

Development of ASAT capabilities with "direct-ascent" missiles, hit-to-kill "kinetic" and directed-energy laser weapons, of course, also needs to gain further momentum.
Navy to get its own eye in the sky by '10 - India - The Times of India


----------



## Born In The USA

*Gorshkov *





more images - ???? Pilot&#8217;? ??????? ???????. ? 70 ????? ???????.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

^^^^ looks like new one!


----------



## sancho

brahmastra said:


> ^^^^ looks like new one!


And costs nearly that much!


----------



## IBRIS

*Viraat to be back in action in a week*

NEW DELHI: The &#8216;mother&#8217; will be back in action soon. With power projection being the name of the game, India is finally ready to once again deploy its solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat on the high seas after an almost two-year gap. 

INS Viraat is now on the verge of completing its &#8216;sea-acceptance trials&#8217; and &#8216;work-up phase&#8217; off Mumbai after an 18-month-long comprehensive refit in Mumbai and Kochi to increase its longevity as well as upgrade its weapon and sensor packages. 

Coincidentally enough, the 28,000-tonne old warhorse will also be completing its 50th year as an operational warship this November. Originally commissioned in the British Royal Navy as HMS Hermes in November 1959, it was inducted into the Indian Navy in May 1987. 

&#8216;&#8216;Even British officers, who have served on her, are stunned we have managed to prolong its operational life so much. After this refit, it will serve us for at least five years more. It should be &#8216;full-ops&#8217; in a week or so,&#8217;&#8217; said a senior officer. 

While Navy is justifiably proud of getting INS Viraat back in action, it&#8217;s a telling comment on the Indian defence establishment&#8217;s utter lack of long-term strategic planning to build military capabilities in tune with the country&#8217;s geopolitical objectives. An aircraft carrier prowling on the high seas, with its accompanying fighter jets tearing into the skies from the mobile airstrip, after all, projects power like nothing else. 

US, on its part, has 11 carrier strike groups deployed across the globe to rule the seas. China, in turn, is actively scrambling to get carriers of its own in keeping with its big superpower aspirations. Successive Indian governments, however, been quite apathetic to Navy&#8217;s quest to have three aircraft carriers &#8212; one each for the eastern and western seaboards, while the third undergoes repairs &#8212; to protect the country&#8217;s &#8216;primary area of geopolitical interest&#8217; stretching from Hormuz Strait to Malacca Strait. 

The long-delayed 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) being built at Cochin Shipyard, for one, will be ready only by 2015. For another, India will get the refurbished 44,570-tonne Admiral Gorshkov, undergoing a refit at the Sevmash Shipyard in North Russia, only by early-2013 now. India and Russia, of course, are still bitterly negotiating Gorshkov&#8217;s final refit cost, with the price likely to settle upwards of $ 2.5-billion. There is another big worry for Navy. INS Viraat may be all set to resume duties but it&#8217;s left with only 11 Sea Harrier jump-jets to operate from its deck. 

From 1983 onwards, Navy had inducted 30 of the British-origin Sea Harriers, which take off from the angled ski-jump on INS Viraat and land vertically on its deck, but has lost over half of them in accidents. Be that as it may, the 13-storey high INS Viraat will soldier on &#8212; with its motto of Jalamev Yasya, Balamev Tasya (he who controls the sea is all powerful) &#8212; for the foreseeable future.
Viraat to be back in action in a week - India - The Times of India


----------



## pkd

Indian Navy mulls induction of 5 midget submarines
NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy is mulling the procurement and induction of five midget submarines into its force in a bid to bolster its underwater capabilities, Defence Ministry sources said on Sunday. 

"The plans to procure the midget submarines, which weigh less than 150 tons, came in the aftermath of the Mumbai terror attacks last November, in which the militants used sea route to enter India. 

The vessels will be inducted into the Marine Commandos force to carry out surveillance as well as attack operations," the sources said. 

The Indian Navy currently maintains a fleet of diesel-electric submarines.


----------



## Chanakyaa

pkd said:


> Indian Navy mulls induction of 5 midget submarines
> NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy is mulling the procurement and induction of five midget submarines into its force in a bid to bolster its underwater capabilities, Defence Ministry sources said on Sunday.
> 
> "The plans to procure the midget submarines, which weigh less than 150 tons, came in the aftermath of the Mumbai terror attacks last November, in which the militants used sea route to enter India.
> 
> The vessels will be inducted into the Marine Commandos force to carry out surveillance as well as attack operations," the sources said.
> 
> The Indian Navy currently maintains a fleet of diesel-electric submarines.



If This can prevent 26/11 . Go for It.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

fullstory

Indian Navy to procure five midget submarines

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Advertisement
Share Print E-mail Comment[ - ] Text [ + ]STAFF WRITER 9:55 HRS IST
New Delhi, Nov 1 (PTI) To strengthen its capabilities of carrying out special underwater operations in high seas and enemy harbours, the Indian Navy is planning to procure five midget submarines for the Marine Commandos (MARCOS).

Submarines weighing less than 150 tonnes are classified as midgets and are used by the Navies to carry out underwater covert operations and surveillance missions.

The Navy has already initiated the process of procuring these vessels and recently issued a Request for Proposal to Indian shipyards including Hindustan Shipyards Limited, ABG and Pipavav shipyards, Defence Ministry sources told PTI here.

Initially, Navy is planning to get only five of these vessels but the inductions can be doubled later on.

The induction of these midgets is part of the Navy's efforts to strengthen its operational capabilities after the 26/11 terror strikes in Mumbai last year, sources said.


----------



## Spitfighter

They need to quit mulling and induct them right away. Our underwater capabilities are pathetic. Enough time has been wasted already, these submarines should be inducted without further delay, although, knowing our armed forces it might take them a decade or so to decide.


----------



## TOPGUN

Any pic's?


----------



## amunhotep

here is another link to this important story


here it is


ASIAN DEFENCE: Indian Navy to procure five midget submarines


----------



## amunhotep

why only five ??? that's the question..... is it because india does not have enough special forces to operate such sumbarines or what?????

BTW pakistan already possesses midget class submarines from italy which are quite sophisticated


----------



## amunhotep

Final price negotiations for the aircraft-carrier Gorshkov may extend beyond 2009 & way into an increasingly uncertain future.

here is the link


ASIAN DEFENCE: Gorshkov price talks may extend beyond Indian PM's visit to Russia


----------



## deckingraj

What are the benefits of having a midget submarine??? An article from wikipedia suggest that the main objective is Harbour Penetration or reconnaissance mission...

Are these worthy attack submarines or just have limited role as mentioned above or only after 26/11 we are mulling to have such submarines to increase our port security?? 




> BTW pakistan already possesses midget class submarines from italy which are quite sophisticated


Though i am not in favor of we should posses what our adversary possess yet was wondering why we don't have any...

Would appreciate if someone can throw more light...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

http://www.orissadiary.com/Shownews.asp?id=15225

Bhubaneswar: The Indian Navy bases at Chilka and Paradip Port are organising the Navy Week, the theme of the event being Indian Navy power-packed oath for a strong nation. The event will start with a blood donation camp on November 6 at INS Nivarini.

The warships at Paradip will be open to public visit on November 7 and 8 as part of "A day at sea" programme. State officials, dignitaries and other invited guests will be on board the warships, witnessing a demonstration of the Indian Navy's air and fire power. Health camps will be organised in Banpur, Chhatargarh, Bhubaneswar and Puri on November 8, 15, 22 and 29, respectively.

From November 24 to 28, there will be an inter-school sports championship for the students of schools in and around Chilka, Balugaon and Banpur. From November 28 to December 2, there will be a joint Chilka lake mouth-sailing expedition with the Fourth and Youth Service Wing, in which young boys and girls will participate alongside Naval trainees. On November 29, there would be a quiz competition at INS Chilka for schools from Bhubaneswar and Berhampur. On December 4, the Navy Day, the Governor of Odisha will be the chief guest.

The Navy Veterans' Day will be celebrated on December 6 with retired Naval officers and their families attending the festivities. The Navy Dance Concert is on November 9 at the Rabindra Mandap in Bhubaneswar. A grand film festival, which includes films in many languages, will be held from November 5 to December 8 at Chilka.


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan navy uses them for last decade


----------



## gogbot

amunhotep said:


> why only five ??? that's the question..... is it because india does not have enough special forces to operate such sumbarines or what?????
> 
> BTW pakistan already possesses midget class submarines from italy which are quite sophisticated



It could be due to the fact that, we only need 5 to serve our current needs.

But what is more likely is that the India navy is expanding in size faster than it is creating new facilities to manage its assets.

Let me just list a few of then navy's new assets for this decade.

3 new carriers
100+ major surface ships.(destroyers , frigates and logistics vessels
8 new Nuclear submarines.

and that list keeps increasing with new announcements each year.



> The aim is to have a total of three Aircraft carriers resulting in two fully operational Carrier battle groups and an additional Aircraft carrier eventually in refit making India an operating Blue-water navy.
> 
> The ambitious long term plan that was recently revealed shows a road-map to blue water navy with six aircraft carriers.



To accomplish such a task India needs a lot more ships.
and above all else it needs the facilities to manage all these ships, which at current don't exist.

India is already building more ports and naval bases so as to accommodate all this.

The midget submarines are most likely only needed to fill the current short fall. Buying more would simply mean committing more facilities and staff to the maintenance and operation of there vessels.


----------



## Vassnti

Miget subs for costal patrol ~cough~ sounds more like any request for capital equipment just gets 26/11 stuck on it to try and con the politicians.

You are not going to be able to run down a suspected terrorist in a sub and i imagine board and search would be a little difficult even if you could catch them. 

Now a few of these might be a better idea 










> The largest member of the family is the MRTP-33, a patrol boat based on the Kaan-29, which is also operated by the Turkish Coast Guard. MRTP-33 is designed for patrol missions, and littoral warfare operations, including escort and fast attack missions, insertion and extraction of special forces. It can be fitted with CODAG high-seed propulsion system consisting of twin MTU diesels and a Honeywell TF50 gas turbine, all powering water jets. The diesels allow 28 knots patrol speed, while the gas turbine will enable the boat to reach its maximum speed of 55-60kt. The combined propulsion enables the boat to operate for up to 3 days at ranges up to 650 nm, at a speed of 24kt, while speeding on short dashes to speeds up to 55 knots. MRTP-33 has a crew of 20. Mission packages can include stabilized naval turrets with automatic guns (30mm), medium and long range guided missiles, 12.7mm machine guns, multi-sensor payloads, search and rescue equipment, decoys and special operations and divers support equipment.




MRTP 15 / 27 / 33 - Fast Patrol Boats


If however your real goal is a sneak attack on an enemy fleet while they are tied up in harbor sure grab a few midget subs.



Edit: one mission they left off, a few friends a couple of cases of beer and you have the worlds best deep sea fishing boat


----------



## sancho

Vassnti said:


> Miget subs for costal patrol ~cough~ sounds more like any request for capital equipment just gets 26/11 stuck on it to try and con the politicians.
> 
> You are not going to be able to run down a suspected terrorist in a sub and i imagine board and search would be a little difficult even if you could catch them.
> 
> Now a few of these might be a better idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRTP 15 / 27 / 33 - Fast Patrol Boats
> 
> 
> If however your real goal is a sneak attack on an enemy fleet while they are tied up in harbor sure grab a few midget subs.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: one mission they left off, a few friends a couple of cases of beer and you have the worlds best deep sea fishing boat


Allready under construction
: 
Car Nicobar class fast attack craft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saryu Class


----------



## amunhotep

sancho said:


> Allready under construction
> :
> Car Nicobar class fast attack craft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Saryu Class



the *car-nicobar *class has a top speed of *35-knots * & the *saryu class *has a top speed of *25-knots*, they are nowhere compared to the *MRTP-33*, which has a top speed of over *60-knots*


----------



## gogbot

amunhotep said:


> the *car-nicobar *class has a top speed of *35-knots * & the *saryu class *has a top speed of *25-knots*, they are nowhere compared to the *MRTP-33*, which has a top speed of over *60-knots*



Oh no what ca we possibly do maybe deloy this ship

Super Dvora Mk II class patrol boat









but given the size of India's surface ships.

India can always deploy on of its 50+ helicopter fleet.


----------



## amunhotep

gogbot said:


> Oh no what ca we possibly do maybe deloy this ship
> 
> Super Dvora Mk II class patrol boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but given the size of India's surface ships.
> 
> India can always deploy on of its 50+ helicopter fleet.




It's true that india has the Super Dvora Mk-II boats, but india has *only 8 of them *

With a coastline as big as india , It needs atleast 40-50 of them 

the latest in the series is the *super Dvora Mk-III* version which india does not have


----------



## sancho

amunhotep said:


> the *car-nicobar *class has a top speed of *35-knots * & the *saryu class *has a top speed of *25-knots*, they are nowhere compared to the *MRTP-33*, which has a top speed of over *60-knots*


Who cares about the speed, the important point is that new patrol vessels are already under construction, which will increase the coastal security.
Also RFP for another type is already released:



> *India seeks RfPs for $300-m interceptor craft security plan*
> Huma Siddiqui
> Posted online: Jun 17, 2009 at 2347 hrs
> 
> New DelhiWith security of coastal areas coming in for greater attention in the wake of the Mumbai attacks on November 26, 2008, the ministry of defence on May 22, sent out request for proposal (RfP) to 43 shipyards in India, US as well as other countries *for 80 fast interceptor craft (FIC) worth $300 million.*
> 
> Refusing to disclose the names of the international companies to which RfP has been sent, speaking to FE on condition of anonymity sources said, The Indian Navy required such craft for a long time, however, it is only recently the RfPs have been sent out to beef up the coastal security.
> 
> Several steps have been taken for strengthening the maritime security agencies like Navy and Coast Guard by increasing their assets like ships, boats, helicopters, aircraft as well as manpower. The Navy is getting a new specialised force called Sagar Prahari Bal comprising 1,000 personnel for protecting naval assets and bases on both east and west coasts and the Island territories. Along with this, 80 fast interception crafts would be procured for sea front patrolling by this force, said ministry officials.
> 
> *Hopefully, as part of the fast-track purchases of smaller items, including fast interceptor craft, hovercrafts and patrol boats for the Coast Guard would be finalised soon.
> *
> With an emphasis on indigenisation, the RfP was sent to the Indian shipyards, too, including the Goa Shipyard, Kolkota-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) and Mazgaon dockyards.
> 
> Once the bids are submitted by the contenders, they will be evaluated by the technical evaluation committee (TEC) of the MoD, they said.
> 
> Under the Defence Procurement Procedure 2008, it is mandatory for the companies awarded defence contracts worth over $300 million to invest 30% of the total amount back in the defence sector. After going through the technical and offsets bids, the ministries will shortlist the contenders who meet the requirements. ...



Financial Express : India seeks RfPs for $300-m interceptor craft security plan

So don't worry, there will be faster vessels availble soon too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

amunhotep said:


> It's true that india has the Super Dvora Mk-II boats, but india has *only 8 of them *
> 
> With a coastline as big as india , It needs atleast 40-50 of them
> 
> the latest in the series is the *super Dvora Mk-III* version which india does not have



Most Indian ships carry helicopters.

you have not addressed the fact that Indian navy has a large number of helicopters for interception role.


----------



## amunhotep

gogbot said:


> Most Indian ships carry helicopters.
> 
> you have not addressed the fact that Indian navy has a large number of helicopters for interception role.




*None* of those helicopters are *attack helicopters*, interception is useless unless you can neutralize or destroy the enemy Vessel.


----------



## gogbot

amunhotep said:


> *None* of those helicopters are *attack helicopters*, interception is useless unless you can neutralize or destroy the enemy Vessel.



They can carry an anti ship missiles cant they.
They are still some helicopter gun ships out there.

AS well as the Side mounted Machine gun.

These Choppers will primarily intercept what now.?

small pirate and infiltration vessels, that are not worth simply firing a cruise missile at. 

Chopper saw action of the coast of Somalia against pirates at the end of last year. They successfully intercepted and thwarted many pirate attacks back then.

What exactly is the armament of the partol boat.

1x 50 cal machine gun and some missiles.

The most armed helicopters also have a similar armament.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Coast Guard gets new patrol vessel & Karwar gets new Coast Guard station​*














Karwar, November 4, 2009: The Government of India commissioned the Coast Guard station at Karwar in Karnataka today for strengthening maritime and coastal security. The station was commissioned ceremoniously by Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, Director General Coast Guard. The station has been established based on the security assessment undertaken by the Government. Speaking on the occasion, Chopra said government was planning to establish fourteen more such stations to address the security along the western coast of India.

He said that the station will have two fast speedboats, to undertake search and rescue, close coast patrol and respond to emergency calls on as required basis. He said that Coast Guard had an additional responsibility post 26/11 incident which exposed the security gap along the shoreline. Outlining various responsibilities entrusted to the Coast Guard, Chopra said apart from providing humanitarian services like search and rescue operations, it was also responsible for ensuring the safety and protection of off- shore assets such as oil rigs, platforms and terminals within India's maritime zones, providing protection to fishermen in distress, taking necessary measures to preserve and protect the maritime environment, assisting the customs and other authorities in anti-smuggling operations, and collection of scientific data.

He said Coast Guard was closely working with various security agencies in all the states along the coast, and was enhancing its capabilities to ensure effective surveillance. Chopra said the Director General Indian Coast Guard has been designated as the Commander Coastal Command, with the responsibility for overall coordination between various Central and State agencies, in all matters relating to the coastal security.

The present force-levels and manpower are projected to double in a few years by graduated procurement, with proportionate corresponding infrastructure development and augmentation of the trained manpower, he said.

Chopra said that station will function under the operational command of Inspector General SPS Basra, Commander Coast Guard Region (West), while Commandant (JG) Anil Sharma has been appointed as the Commanding Officer of the station.

*Vessel*

An off-shore patrol vessel (OPV), Vijit was also ceremoniously launched and commissioned by Ragini Chopra, wife of Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra at the Seabird Naval Base. *The vessel was designed and built by Goa Shipyard limited (GSL) is well equipped with state of the art navigation and communication equipment automated by the Integrated Bridge System (IBS).

The vessel which is propelled by two engines is capable of operating advanced light helicopter (ALH) and also has a range of 4,500 nautical miles (NM) at a cruising speed of 12 to 14 knots is capable of pollution control against oil spillage and external fire fighting.*

Others who were present on this occasion included IGP Western Range Gopal Hosur, deputy commissioner of Uttar Kannada N S Channappa Gowda, SP Raman Gupta and Commodore of Seabird Naval base Ashok Jaiswal.

The Hindu : Karnataka News : Another patrol vessel for Coast Guard
Mangalorean.Com- Serving Mangaloreans Around The World!


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Coast Guard to double strength, says Vice-Admiral​*
Mumbai, November 6, 2009

*Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra said here on Thursday that the Coast Guard (CG) would be doubling its strength in four years and tripling it in the coming decade.* He was speaking informally to the media aboard the Coast Guard ship Sankalp. The maritime agency of the Ministry of Defence was conducting the National Level Pollution Response Exercise (NLPRE) about 20 nautical miles from the Mumbai coast.

*We would be doubling the strength in all areas manpower, aircraft, platforms etc. Currently more than 50 ships are under construction in India,* Mr. Chopra said.

In the aftermath of 26/11, he said the CG and the Navy had enhanced their coordination and set up many mechanisms together. When intelligence inputs arrive, we gear up for it. We are trying our best [to improve our structures]. All our services are involved in maritime security.

*Detection of suspicious ships*

Chief Defence Public Relations Officer (PRO) Captain Manohar Nambiar said detection of suspicious ships depended largely on human intelligence and informant networks. The CG is making efforts to liaise with local fisher communities to benefit from the coordination in tracking suspicious activity. When asked about the trawler Kuber, which the 26/11 attackers had used, he pointed to the non-feasibility of constantly patrolling the 3,300 km western coastline. Officers said the CG conducted many operations in the ambit of maritime security. These included controlling oil pollution resulting from spillage and conducting search and rescue operations. The CG created a simulation of an oil spill and fire. In the oil spill containment operation, which lasted for about an hour and a half, two fire-fighting guns produced jets of water on either sides of the rescuing ship to douse the fire.

A Chetak and a Dornier aircraft were pressed into service to demonstrate the spraying of a chemical called oil spill dispersant (OSD), which reacts with the oil.

The towing away of the affected ship, the lifting of a yellow PC 3 bucket for spraying the chemical and a search and rescue operation, all formed part of the CGs repertoire.

G P Raj, Commandant CG in Andhra Pradesh said, Transportation of oil by sea is very cheap. The oil from the Gulf travels along the Goa and Kerala coasts and passes through the Malacca Strait to reach Japan and the South Asian countries.

Dr. J.S. Sharma, Deputy General Manager (Chemistry), Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), said the increase in oil traffic had subsequently increase the risk of spillage. 

The Hindu : News / National : Coast Guard to double strength, says Vice-Admiral


----------



## sudhir007

Off-shore patrol vessel launched - Hubli - City - The Times of India

KARWAR: An off-shore patrol vessel (OPV), Vijit which was indigenously designed and built by Goa Shipyard limited (GSL) was ceremoniously launched 
and commissioned on November 4, by Ragini Chopra, wife of Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra, the director general of Indian Coast Guard (DGICG) at Seabird Naval Base ship lift at Karwar. The vessel was commissioned after chanting of Aditi Mantra, a prayer to God Varuna (rain God) for the safety of the crew members and workers on the shift. 

Vijit is the second of new series of three OPVs being built by Goa shipyard for Indian Coast Guard. The 93.89 mtr long vessel is well equipped with state of the art navigation and communication equipment automated by the Integrated Bridge System (IBS). 

Propelled by two engines, the new OPV is capable of operating advanced light helicopter (ALH). The vessel with an extended maximum range of 4,500 nautical miles (NM) at a cruising speed of 12-14 knots is also capable of pollution control against oil spillage and external fire fighting. The vessel has been equipped with one 30 nm CRN-91 gun and heavy and light machine guns for policing maritime zones. Machinery controls fitted in the vessel are on one net work system with multi function work stations ensuing quick response with a minimum number of personnel to man the ship. 

Before the commissioning of the vessel, VA Anil Chopra who addressed the dignitaries who attended the launching function said the security of the coast is being enhanced after Mumbai attack and Coast Guard is working in that direction. He said Coast Guard is working with the co-ordination of different security agencies. It is first time in the history of India that ship is being launched from ship lift. 

The MD of GSL Anantashayanam who addressed the gathering hoped for the greater co-ordination among GSL and Coast Guard.


----------



## ironman

*Navy plans forward operating base in Paradip​*09 Nov 2009, 15:14 HRS IST
STAFF WRITER 18:3 HRS IST

Paradip (Orissa), Nov 8 (PTI) As part of steps to galvanise coastal security after the Mumbai terror attack, the Indian Navy plans to set up a forward operating base in Orissa's Paradip, besides substantially expanding its fleet size to ward off any threat.

"At least six new medium and small warships will soon be commissioned to raise our fleet size for which orders have been placed," fleet commander of eastern naval command Rear Admiral P Murugesan told reporters during a demonstration and exercise by seven warships off the Paradip coast.

The entire coastline would be defended through fleet expansion of the navy, which now has about 140 warships of different categories with state-of-the-art gadgets.


----------



## RPK

*Navy exhibits strength off Orissa coast- Hindustan Times*

Seven Indian Navy ships displayed their strengths on Sunday in the Bay of Bengal, about 100 km off Paradeep port in Orissa.

This was done as part of the Navy Week celebrations.

&#8220;The Indian Navy has to protect the country&#8217;s coastal security and international trade at any cost,&#8221; Rear Admiral P. Murugesan said at a press briefing on board the INS Jalashwa, India&#8217;s first amphibious ship, referring to the Mumbai attacks in November last year and the hijack of commercial ships by sea pirates at the Gulf of Aden (in West Asia) by Somali sea pirates. 

Paradip is located 124 km east of Bhubaneswar.

As part of its efforts to tighten coastal security, the Indian Navy plans to set up a base in Paradeep, Murugesan said. &#8220;A request has been made to the Orissa government for allotting land for the base,&#8221; he said. 

He said that the Navy&#8217;s fleet would be expanded. 

The Navy has about 140 ships in different categories with state-of-the-art gadgets. 

The seven ships of the Eastern Fleet reached Paradeep, about 120 km east of Bhubaneswar, on Saturday. 

About 7,000 visitors were present on the occasion. 

On Sunday there were search-and-rescue demonstrations, helicopter operations, high-speed missile shows, underwater replenishment (from the INS Jalashwa to two other ships simultaneously at maximum speed), close-range anti-aircraft firing exercises and flag-past by naval aircraft and helicopters. 

The idea was to instill confidence in people of about the country&#8217;s naval power, which is among the best in the world, having the capability to ward off any threat, Murugesan said. 

The Indian Navy conducted naval operations at Kolkata last week with three ships. 

Another round of operations will be conducted in Chennai next week.


----------



## sudhir007

*German marine equipment makers eye Indian market*

The German marine and offshore equipment suppliers are trying to make a strategic entry into the Indian ship building market with the defence ministry earmarking Rs 4,700 crore in 2009-2010 for acquiring naval ships. 

A 16-member high level German delegation, which has made a presentation to the Garden Reach Ship Builders & Engineers (GRSE) on Tuesday and is slated to visit the Mazgaon Dock Ltd (MDL) on Wednesday is hoping to supply equipment to these government owned companies, already having orders from the defence sector. 

Hauke Schlegel, MD, Marine and Offshore Equipment Industries, said the delegation will visit Kolkata and Mumbai with an aim to explore business and tie-up possibilities with Indian ship builders. 

Although the delegation in Kolkata held meetings with 25 companies into the business of manufacturing ship building equipment, their main aim is to get a share of orders that GRSE and MDL are likely to place. 

While the Indian Navy has already placed orders for ships worth Rs 1,400 crore with MDL, it has placed orders worth Rs 550 crore with GRSE. 

Schlegel said the German marine and offshore equipment suppliers, which are a group of 400 ship building and equipment manufacturing companies with a $12.9 billion turnover, are looking at the possibilities of tie-ups with major ship builders or sourcing for them than forming joint ventures with the Indian medium and small scale enterprises, supplying equipment to major ship builders. 

Schlegel said the German experience in China of forming JVs have been difficult with most German companies having to come out of the business within a year of forming JVs. 

&#8220;The Chinese companies simply adopt technologies and start manufacturing on their own. So far as the experience of tying up with the Indian companies go, such things have not occurred. But we are cautious about forming JVs,&#8221; Schlegel said. 

Rajesh Nath, director of the German Engineering Federation (VDMA) in India, said more and more German engineering companies are willing to set up manufacturing facilities with a view to cater to the Indian market and the south Asian market as well. 

Nath said cost of production in India is 60&#37; less than that of Germany but low productivity brings down the cost advantage to below 20%. 

However Indo- German trade grew by 11% at 13.4 billion Euros in 2008 calendar year despite the fact that economic meltdown was into the year for the last three months&#8230;. 

*German marine equipment makers eye Indian market IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Russian shipyard set to float out frigate for India in November*

The Yantar shipyard in Russias Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad is planning to float out the first of the three frigates being built for the Indian Navy at the end of November, a company spokesman said Tuesday.

Russia is building three Project 11356 modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

The first frigate in the series is expected to float out at the end of November, Sergei Mikhailov said.

Floating out does not mean that the sea trials will start right away. We still have to carry out post-construction work. The trials will start in 2010, he added.

Mikhailov reaffirmed that the shipyard should be able to deliver all three vessels to the customer in 2011-2012.

The Talwar class frigate has a deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.

Russia has previously built three Talwar class frigates for India  INS Talwar (from the Hindi language meaning Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).

Indian President Pratibha Patil has named the new ships the Teg (Saber), the Tarkash (Quiver), and the Trikand (Bow).

All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles rather than 3M-54E Klub-N anti-ship missiles, which were installed on previous frigates.

They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil air defense system, two Kashtan air defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo tubes, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.
*
Russian shipyard set to float out frigate for India in November IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*India wants warships it lent to Sri Lanka back*

The Indian Coast Guard is uncertain about getting back two warships that it leased out to the Sri Lankan Navy in 2007 on an annually renewable contract.

The two vessels, Coast Guard Ship (CGS) Varaha and CGS Vigraha, equipped with helicopters and rapid-fire machine guns, were leased out when Colombo was preparing for the offensive against the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE).

But now the Sri Lankan Navy appears to be clueless about the Coast Guard&#8217;s demand for returning the warships and renamed the Varaha as Sagara and the Vigraha as Sayurala.

Sri Lankan Navy spokesperson Captain Athula Senarath said on phone from Colombo that his country was grateful to India for making the two vessels available to it.

The government might find it hard to put diplomatic niceties aside to accommodate the Coast Guard. It also does not want to lose more ground to China and Pakistan, which have been catering to Sri Lanka&#8217;s military needs.

A senior defence ministry official, who did not wish to be identified, confirmed, &#8220;They (The Coast Guard) feel the Sri Lankan Navy doesn&#8217;t need the vessels, with the LTTE dead and gone.&#8221;

The source said the government was likely to provide new replacements to the Coast Guard for the ships given to Sri Lanka.

While the government has sanctioned 55 more warships and 45 aircraft for the Coast Guard after the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks, it is no secret that these assets cannot be inducted overnight.

&#8220;Orders have been placed with various shipyards, but deliveries will take at least two years to complete. In that sense, we are still grappling with a shortage of assets,&#8221; said a Coast Guard source.

The Coast Guard is responsible for securing territorial waters extending to 12 miles off the Indian shores. It does so under the supervision of the Indian Navy.

*India wants warships it lent to Sri Lanka back IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Navy to be equipped with MiG-29K jets*

The Indian Navy&#8217;s long wait to induct new MiG-29 K combat jets will finally be over later this month as the first batch of four fighters arrives. The jets, ordered in 2004, were meant to operate from the new aircraftcarrier INS Vikramaditya, earlier known as Admiral Gorshkov, undergoing refitment at a Russian shipyard.The carrier operations of MiG-29s will take some time to realise as INS Vikramaditya&#8217;s delivery has been delayed substantially owing to dispute over the price of the ship. Till then, the MiG-29 K/KUB fighter jets would operate from the Naval aviation base at Goa.The base already operates Sea Harriers. The ageing Sea Harriers had worked for long without a carrier.Navy&#8217;s sole aircraft carrier INS Viraat is undergoing routine maintenance. The ship is likely to be back in service soon.The Navy has already named the MiG-29 K squadron &#8216;Black Panther.&#8217; The pilots of this squadron were trained in carrier operations in the US and also in Russia. The carrier operations are one of the most complicated and require comprehensive training of pilots.The Naval pilots learned deck landing in the US. They were further trained to fly MiG-29s in Russia. The training was held on a Russian carrier where all aspects of the new aircraft were tested before taking the delivery.India had ordered 16 jets in 2004 as part of the Gorshkov deal of around $1.2 billion. The price of the contract is expected to be doubled as the Russians are asking more for the ship. Out of the 16, four will be MiG-29 KUB, a twin seater trainer aircraft. The rest would be single-seater MiG-29 K.The aircraft is capable of performing multi-role functions of providing air defence cover to warships and also take part in attack and air space domination roles by taking on air to ground targets. They will be equipped with advanced weapon systems and avionics.The MiG- 29 Ks are the maritime version of the MiG-29s which are being flown by the Indian Air Force primarily for air defence purposes.The IAF&#8217;s MiG-29 fleet is undergoing upgrading. The aircraft is in the last leg of its life span and needs to undergo drastic changes.
*
Navy to be equipped with MiG-29K jets IDRW.ORG*


----------



## ironman

*Navy launches patrol vessel​*Sat, Nov 14 07:27 PM

Panaji, Nov 14 (PTI) Navy today launched an off-shore patrol vessel (OPV) that will be used for ocean surveillance and surface warfare operations to prevent infiltration and transgression of maritime sovereignty. The 105-metre-long vessel is built by Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL), a defence yard located in Goa.

"This Vessel will be deployed for monitoring sea lines of communication, protection of off-shore oil installations and other important national assets,"a spokesman for the shipyard said. Besides, the vessel can also be deployed for escorting high value ships and fleet support operations.

*Sporting a flight deck, the vessel supports embarkation and operation of an Advanced Light Helicopte*r. "Launch of this vessel is a milestone in the quest of the Indian Navy to provide foolproof security to the nation and assumes significance in the aftermath of the terrorist strike in Mumbai," he added.

The vessel was launched at Vasco by Rajni Bhasin, wife of vice admiral Sanjeev Bhasin, Flag officer Commanding-in-chief, Western Naval Command. .


----------



## SU-57E

ANY NEWS ON ARIHANTH..???


----------



## sudhir007

*A chain of radars, AIS to block sea route for terrorists *

Panaji: A chain of radars and Automatic Identification System (AIS) would be deployed along the coast by next year to block the sea route for terrorists, a top official said. 
"To tighten the security and ensure that no attempts are made by terrorists to use the sea route, the Indian Coast Guard has been given responsibility along with Director General Light Houses for establishing a chain of radars and Automatic Identification System along the coast," Vice Admiral Sanjeev Bhasin, Flag officer commanding in chief (western Naval command) told reporters here. 
Talking to media on the sidelines of a function at Vasco this morning, he said the country has a long coastline and it is not possible for state governments, customs and immigration authorities to guard the coast. 
Bhasin said the coast guard and marine police would expedite the pending orders for the ships in various shipyards. "By 2010, the defence forces would get large number of ships which were ordered four to five years ago," he said.
Talking about the high seas piracy, he said the threat is becoming very complicated. "If you remember few years ago, the only piracy was in the Malakha state. Now the threat has suddenly emerged in the gulf of Eden and in the vicinity of Somalia where large number of ships from different nations are operating," Bhasin said. 
He said the Indian navy has been continuously on vigil in this stretch to ensure safety of the ships. 

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## marcos98

*Russia, India agree to sign new deal on aircraft carrier overhaul*


BY : RIA Novosti

Russia will soon sign a new deal with India on additional funds to finish a refit of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, Russia&#8217;s state arms exporter Rosoboronexport said on Sunday.

&#8220;The negotiations were uneasy but the Indian side treated with understanding the existing problems. They recognized the need to additionally finance the contract and in the near future this will be formalized,&#8221; Mikhail Zavaliy, Rosoboronexport director for special missions said at a major air show in the Middle East.

The Dubai Air Show is running on November 15-19 in the United Arab Emirates. Over 900 companies from about 50 countries, including 24 Russian firms, take part in the event.

Under the original $1.5 billion 2004 contract between Russia&#8217;s state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport and the Indian Navy, which includes delivery of MiG-29K Fulcrum carrier-based fighters, the work on the aircraft carrier was to have been completed in 2008.

However, Russia later claimed it had underestimated the scale and the cost of the modernization, and asked for an additional $1.2 billion, which New Delhi said was &#8220;exorbitant.&#8221;

After long-running delays and disputes, India offered in February 2008 to raise the refit costs for the aircraft carrier, docked at the Sevmash shipyard in northern Russia for the past 12 years, by up to $600 million.

Russia said it was not satisfied with the proposed amount and the issue of the additional funding remained unresolved until now.
Admiral Gorshkov is a modified Kiev class aircraft carrier, originally named Baku.

The ship was laid down in 1978 at the Nikolayev South shipyard in Ukraine, launched in 1982, and commissioned with the Soviet Navy in 1987.

It was renamed after the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991.
In 1994, following a boiler room explosion, the Admiral Gorshkov sat in dock for a year for repairs. After a brief return to service in 1995, it was finally withdrawn from service in 1996 and put up for sale.
The ship&#8217;s displacement is 45,000 tons. It has maximum speed of 32 knots and an endurance of 13,500 nautical miles (25,000 km) at a cruising speed of 18 knots.


----------



## marcos98

*India to pay around $2.2 billion for Gorshkov's refit to end wrangling*
The protracted bitter wrangling over huge cost escalation in aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, which caused a distinct chill in theexpansive Indo-Russian defence ties, is virtually over now.

After three Indian delegations visited Russia one after the other last month, the two sides came together in New Delhi on Tuesday-Wednesday for the `firm and final' price negotiations to break the festering deadlock.

"We are confident the total cost for Gorshkov's refit will be pegged somewhere around $2.2 billion,'' said a top Indian official.

India has already managed to `reduce' the $600 million figure being asked by Russia for the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov's year-long sea trials in the Barents Sea slated for 2011-2012.

While most of the trials will still be held in Russia, apart from training of Indian pilots for MiG-29K take-offs and landings from Russian carrier Admiral Kuznetsov, some will now be conducted in Indian waters to cut costs.

Defence minister A K Antony, on his part, told Parliament on Wednesday that "acceptance trials'' for delivery of Gorshkov, rechristened INS Vikramaditya, to India are `expected to be completed' in December 2012.

India, of course, is banking upon Gorshkov for its long-standing aim to have two operational `carrier battle-groups' by 2015 or so, with the other carrier, a 40,000-tonne indigenous warship, being built at Cochin Shipyard.

Incidentally, during a recent visit to Sevmash Shipyard in north Russia where Gorshkov is berthed, Russian President Dmitry Medvedev said the delay in the carrier's upgradation was `the sole irritant' in Indo-Russian relations.

As first reported by TOI, the new contract for repair and re-equipping of Gorshkov -- for which India has already paid $602 million till now -- will be one of the first big defence procurements to be cleared by UPA-2 towards end-July or early-August.

That will finally bring closure to Gorshkov's controversy-ridden saga, which began in the mid-1990s with Russia offering the second-hand, partly-burnt carrier as "a free gift''. The condition was that India would pay for its refit as well as the MiG-29K fighters to operate from its deck.

The $1.5-billion contract was finally inked in January 2004, with the carrier refit costing $974 million and the rest for 16 MiG-29Ks. Under it, Gorshkov was to be delivered by August 2008.

But then came the shocker. Russia in mid-2007 demanded another $1.2 billion for Gorshkov's refit in addition to the initial $974 million, apart from pushing back its delivery to December 2012, holding that work on it had been "grossly under-estimated'' earlier.

Though after much heart-burn, India eventually agreed, more was to follow. Russia last year said it now wanted $2 billion more for refit, taking the total cost to around $2.9 billion. India, of course, wants the figure down to the $2.2-billion mark.


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : Young World / Newscan : Celebrating the Indian Navy

Warships cruising at breakneck speed, guns firing and shells sizzling into the aquamarine water - the scene seemed straight out of a war film as the Indian Navy conducted an exercise in the Bay of Bengal off the port city of Paradip. Seven ships of the Eastern Fleet - Landing Platform Dock INS Jalashwa, guided missile destroyer INS Ranjit and five missile corvettes - participated in the exercise recently during the Navy Week celebrations. 

During the operation, the warships displayed their manoeuvring skills, including intra-ship coordination, transfer of men and materials from one ship to another and rescue operations during war. There were also high-speed missile shows, underwater replenishment (from INS Jalashwa to two other ships simultaneously), close-range antiaircraft firing exercises and flag-past by naval aircraft and helicopters. The exercise, which showcased the navy's prowess, began with a flag past by combat ships with INS Jalashwa at the centre and the other ships flanking her. This was followed by the landing of Chetak helicopters on the ships and rescue operations. 

Not only the men and the machines, communication between warships through the flags waving atop each ship was also demonstrated. A crew of flag hoisters are responsible for getting the message across apart from the wireless phones that ring every now and then. "Every flag has a meaning. There are 69 types of flags to communicate messages. Whether it is fuelling or firing or any type of message we want to communicate to the other ships, we get it across through flags," said Amar Singh, a crewman in the Signal wing of the INS Jalashwa.

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

India&#39;s sole aircraft carrier turns 50 Wednesday

The Indian Navy's lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat will complete 50 years in service Wednesday, a defence official said Monday. 

'The navy chief (Admiral Nirmal Verma) will be going to Mumbai tomorrow (Tuesday) and he will also be on board the vessel, on the day she turns 50,' said a senior navy official, requesting anonymity. 


INS Viraat, which has a crew of 1,500 personnel, has just been given a life-extending re-fit at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd, where it was docked for the past year. 


The refit has increased the aircraft carrier's sea life with the Indian Navy till 2015. 


The 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, the Centaur class aircraft carrier, was originally commissioned in the British Royal Navy as HMS Hermes Nov 18, 1959. 


The Indian Navy acquired it in 1987 after it had served the Royal Navy for nearly 28 years. 


'An extensive refit - with brand new fire control equipment, navigation radars, improved nuclear, biological and chemical protection and deck landing aids - has increased the life of the vessel into the next decade,' the official said. 


The aircraft carrier gives the Indian Navy an edge over the Chinese navy, which does not have one. 


The Indian Navy's second aircraft carrier - Russian-built Admiral Gorshkov - is expected to be inducted by 2012. 


INS Viraat is pivotal to the navy's aim to project India's naval and air power well beyond its shores. It provides operation ground for Sea Harrier combat jets. It can carry up to 18 combat aircraft and is suited for supporting amphibious operations and conducting anti-submarine warfare.


----------



## RPK

Ports to keep Indian Navy updated on ship traffic - Rajkot - City - The Times of India

GANDHINAGAR: As part of the strategy chalked out in collaboration with the Indian Navy, Gujarat Maritime Board (GMB) is to introduce a Vessels' 

Twitter Facebook Share 


Email Print Save Comment 


Transportation Monitoring System (VTMS) to make the sea route impenetrable to terrorists or infiltrators. 

According to GMB, in a recently held meeting with Maritime States' Development Council in New Delhi, the maritime boards of several coastal states, Coast Guards, state police departments, Customs and shipping ministry officials were asked to work in tandem with the Navy. 

After the implementation of VTMS, all ports in the state including the Alang ship-breaking yard will have to maintain records of all incoming and outgoing ships and intimate the Indian Navy of the same. 

"As a part of VTMS, a committee with representatives of maritime boards, Coast Guards, police, Customs and shipping officials will soon be set up as a watchdog at ports. In Gujarat, GMB has proposed a Rs 80-crore VTMS project to be accomplished by 2010, which will keep a hawk's eye on movements of any ship in coastal Gujarat, especially near the international maritime border with Pakistan," said a GMB official. 

"Apart from ensuring iron curtain security, this system will also be useful in providing data on the development of ports in terms of inflow of international ships," the official explained.


----------



## sudhir007

*India&#8217;s sole aircraft carrier turns 50 Wednesday IDRW.ORG*

*India&#8217;s sole aircraft carrier turns 50 Wednesday*


The Indian Navy&#8217;s lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat will complete 50 years in service Wednesday, a defence official said Monday.

&#8216;The navy chief (Admiral Nirmal Verma) will be going to Mumbai tomorrow (Tuesday) and he will also be on board the vessel, on the day she turns 50,&#8217; said a senior navy official, requesting anonymity.

INS Viraat, which has a crew of 1,500 personnel, has just been given a life-extending re-fit at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd, where it was docked for the past year.

The refit has increased the aircraft carrier&#8217;s sea life with the Indian Navy till 2015.

The 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, the Centaur class aircraft carrier, was originally commissioned in the British Royal Navy as HMS Hermes Nov 18, 1959.

The Indian Navy acquired it in 1987 after it had served the Royal Navy for nearly 28 years.

&#8216;An extensive refit &#8211; with brand new fire control equipment, navigation radars, improved nuclear, biological and chemical protection and deck landing aids &#8211; has increased the life of the vessel into the next decade,&#8217; the official said.

The aircraft carrier gives the Indian Navy an edge over the Chinese navy, which does not have one.

The Indian Navy&#8217;s second aircraft carrier &#8211; Russian-built Admiral Gorshkov &#8211; is expected to be inducted by 2012.

INS Viraat is pivotal to the navy&#8217;s aim to project India&#8217;s naval and air power well beyond its shores. It provides operation ground for Sea Harrier combat jets. It can carry up to 18 combat aircraft and is suited for supporting amphibious operations and conducting anti-submarine warfare.


----------



## sudhir007

*India&#8217;s N-submarine to be commissioned by Russians IDRW.ORG*

India&#8217;s N-submarine to be commissioned by Russians

In spite of the delay in acceptance trials due to stormy sea conditions, Russian Navy is going ahead to commission the Indian Navy&#8217;s Akula-II class nuclear submarine Nerpa by the year end, a top official said today.

The Nerpa, built by the Amur Shipyard will be delivered on time in December this year,&#8221; Governor of Khabarovsk Territory Vyacheslav Shport announced today.

The submarine is due to be handed over to India by March next year on lease.

After its commissioning, the Russian Navy will train Indian Navy personnel on operationalising the submarine which would join the Indian Navy fleet after undergoing user trials.

Earlier, the Director General of Amur Shipyard, located in Komsomolsk-on-Amur city of the Khabarovsk Territory, had said the acceptance trials were postponed for about a week due to rough weather on Pacific Coast.

&#8220;December 2009 is the delivery deadline. There are no serious grounds for the delay in state acceptance trials, the normal process of preparations for them is underway. Didn&#8217;t left (docks) on November 15, would set sails in coming days,&#8221; Governor Shport was quoted as saying by RIA Novosti.

According to earlier reports after its formal commissioning by the Russian Navy the Nerpa would be rechristened INS Chakra and handed over to India in March next on 10-year lease under the $650 million deal.


----------



## brahmastra

Women ready for war








A long-preserved male bastion in the Indian armed forces is about to fall. On Friday, the Naval Aviation, 56 years after its inception, will for the first time induct women combatant officers in its aviation cadre.

It was more than just a routine flight this Dornier 228 over the Southern Peninsula and back to the naval base in Kochi. Manning it were two lady officers who will be Indian Navy's first ever women Observers of maritime patrol aircraft.

This means Sub Lieutenant Seema Rani Sharma and Ambica Hooda would plan tactics, execute them, fire weapons and could even be in action in the harms way, which so far only the men have been doing.

"I am ready for this. I am well trained and ready to perform out there," Seema said.

Twenty two-year-old Sub Lieutenant Ambica Hooda's father, a retired Army officer in Haryana, wanted her to join the Army. But on Friday, when she would be inducted as Observer in the aviation cadre in the Navy she says her father would be the proudest man.

"My uncle was in the Navy and he had briefed me about this although, I didn't fully know what I would be doing when I pass out. All I knew was that it would be very thrilling and adventurous," she said.

As part of a pilot project, the Navy will induct Observers in its flying branch every six months after a 27-week-long rigorous training. Apart from Seema and Ambica, two male officers will wear the 'wings of gold'.

"Even if there are administrative difficulties, we will hope to keep this alive. The will is there, open-mindedness is there, so I think the path will follow," said Sridhar Warrior, Chief Instructor, Training.

The women may be raring to go, but a lot needs to change for them even in terms of infrastructure. The design of Indian warships at the moment are not women friendly. In fact even at the training camp, renovation work is still going on to ensure that the ladies have facilities like a separate changing rooms.

Some Asian countries like China may have overtaken India even in women power in its defence but India has finally taken the first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Russia to float out frigate for Indian Navy Nov 27*
2009-11-18 08:30:00 


, Nov 18 (RIA Novosti) A Russian shipyard will float out the first of three frigates for the Indian Navy Nov 27, a company spokesman said. 

The Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad is building three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July 2006. 


'The frigate is due to be floated out Nov 27,' Sergei Mikhailov said Tuesday. 


He said sea trials would not start right away because 'post-construction work' was still to be carried out. The trials should start in 2010, he added. 


The shipyard is to deliver the last warship to India in 2011-2012. 


He did not indicate exactly when the first frigate would be complete and handed over to India. 


In an interview with RIA Novosti, Yantar's director Igor Orlov said the shipyard was currently in talks with Russia's Vnesheconombank on 'a $60 million loan to complete the construction of the three frigates for the Indian Navy'. 


The Talwar-class frigate has deadweight capacity of 4,000 metric tonnes and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of naval missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines. 


Russia has previously built three Talwar class frigates for India - the INS Talwar, the INS Trishul, and the INS Tabar. 


Indian President Pratibha Patil has named the new ships the Teg, the Tarkash, and the Trikand. 


All the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles rather than 3M-54E Klub-N anti-ship missiles that were installed on previous frigates. 


They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defence gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy to commission its first women navigators*






Another male bastion in the Indian Navy will fall Friday when two women will be inducted as navigators in the flying branch, in a way also becoming the first women combatants in the armed forces. 



That honour goes to Sub Lieutenants Ambica Hooda of Haryana and Seema Rani Sharma of Uttar Pradesh who will henceforth fly as navigators on the Indian Navy's multi-role Dornier aircraft that are used for transportation and aerial surveillance.

"In the navy the job of a navigator is also that of a combatant as, unlike in the air force, all our fixed wing aircraft can be used for combat purposes. Our Dornier aircraft are also capable of firing," a navy spokesperson said, requesting anonymity.
"This is for the first time that women are being commissioned as navigators in the Indian Navy. 
It is a proud moment as both of them have completed their training with flying colours," the spokesperson added.

The navigator&#8217;s job is challenging. Apart from keeping track of the aircraft&#8217;s position at all times, the navigator's responsibilities include planning the journey, advising the pilot of the estimated timing to destinations while en route and ensuring that weather hazards are avoided.
Hooda and Sharma, both 22-years old, completed a 16 month course at the Naval Academy at Mandovi in Goa and other professional schools of the Indian Navy before landing up at the Observer School at INS Garuda here. The navy terms its navigators as observers.
Speaking to a TV channel, Hooda said the training was difficult initially but she managed.
Sharma said the training was totally professional and she is happy that she will be performing tasks that were hitherto a male preserve.

Earlier this year, the Indian Air Force (IAF) had commissioned Flying Officer Kavita Barala as its first woman navigator. However, she will be flying on non-combatant transport aircraft.
The issue of inducting women into the combatant arms of the military has been generating considerable heat of late. The IAF vice chief, Air Marshal P.K. Barbora had created a storm earlier this week when he said, perhaps in jest, that the force could in the foreseeable future take in women as fighter pilots if they committed not to have children.
Two years ago, Defence Minister A.K. Antony had asked the three service chiefs to examine the question of inducting women in the combat arms. They said it was not feasible at the moment for a variety of reasons.

Women currently can hold permanent commissions only in the Armed Forces Medical Services, where they can serve up to a maximum age of 58 years if they rise to three-star rank. Otherwise, women can only hold short service commissions that enables them to serve a maximum of 14 years in the support arms of the three services.


----------



## RPK

First Indian Navy women aviators take charge


Kochi (Kerala), Nov.20 - ANI: The Indian Navy created history on Friday by inducting two women aviators or combatants into its combat arm, which is happening for the first time in the Indian Armed Forces. Sub-lieutenants Ambica Hooda of Haryana and Seema Rani Sharma of Uttar Pradesh will now serve the nation as naval observers are airborne tacticians on the Indian Navy's multi-role Dornier aircraft, which are used for transportation and aerial surveillance and work at the front line during war situations.

Today, they were awarded wings by Indian Navy in a ceremonial passing out parade at the Naval base in Kochi.

Both are part of the four member officers of the First short service commission observer course out of the total ten officers passing out of 70th Ab-initio Observer Course in Kochi base.
 
This would be a special occasion as this is the first time that the Navy is inducting ladies into a combat arm. Observers are airborne tacticians who conduct operations, in a military aircraft.

According to Indian Navy Captain Vijesh Kumar Garg, the Commanding Officer of the INS Garuda, it was a proud moment for the Indian navy and specially for the two women who were inducted today as combatants.

The officers qualified for this onerous responsibility after intensive ground and flight training at the Observers School and said that they felt proud on taking the charge.

The Passing Out Parade and award was presented by Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai, Flag Officer Commanding, Naval Aviation.

Hooda and Sharma, both 22-years old, completed a 16 month course at the Naval Academy at Mandovi in Goa and in other professional schools of the Indian Navy before landing up at the Observer School at INS Garuda in Kochi. - ANI


----------



## marcos98

*Sub Lieutenant Seema Rani Sharma and Sub Lieutenant Ambica Hooda, the Indian Navy's first female aviators, with their Dornier-228, and receiving their wings from Rear Adm Sudhir Pillai, Flag Officer Naval Aviation.*


----------



## SU-57E

NEW Delhi, Nov 22 (IANS) The Indian Navy has floated a Request for Information (RFI) for a newer generation of aircraft which can operate from the two indigenous aircraft carriers it will commission over the next 10 years.

The Ministry of Defence and industry sources indicate that the RFI, issued recently, is of a &#8220;generic&#8221; nature, looking for newer platforms and airborne technologies and what is on offer from some of the well-known manufacturers. The US Boeing and French Dassault have confirmed receipt of the RFI for their respective F18 Super Hornet and Rafale.

The number of newer generation aircraft is yet to be decided.

According to the coming issue of India Strategic defence magazine, the new generation aircraft will be in addition to the 45 Mig-29Ks the navy is buying from Russia, 16 of which were ordered in 2004 along with Admiral Gorshkov. The Mig-29K is a modernized naval variant of the Mig-29 operational with the Indian Air Force (IAF). 

The order for an additional 29 Mig-29Ks is being processed, and is likely to be placed shortly after price negotiations and delivery schedule are worked out.

There should be no delay from Russia on the supply of the Mig-29Ks although it has delayed the delivery of Gorshkov by four years and is also demanding an extra $1.2 billion over and above the contract price of $974 million. The old carrier was given free and the price was for repairing and refurbishing the vessel which was damaged in an onboard fire accident.

The Super Hornet, a successor of the earlier Hornet, was introduced in 1998 for the US Navy while Rafale, a successor of the old Mirage 2005, has both air force and naval versions already operational. Both these aircraft are also competing for the nearly 200 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) requirement of the Indian Air Force.

Eurofighter Vice President and Head of India Campaign Directorate Dr Matthias Schmidlin told India Strategic that while he could not confirm receipt of the RFI for the naval variant of Eurofighter, his company would bid for the Indian Navy&#8217;s requirement if invited. 

In fact, he pointed out, Eurofighter is the only aircraft among the six contenders for the IAF order which would have thrust vectoring capability in the coming years. Thrust vectoring capability allows an aircraft to stand still in the air, and takeoff and land even in vertical mode like a helicopter. 

Some 200 Eurofighters have been produced so far, predominantly to meet the requirements of participating nations which include Germany, Britain, Spain and Italy.

Thrust vectoring is being developed and would be operational on Eurofighters within the first half of the next decade, Dr Schmidlin said.

Harrier, which India bought in the late 1970s from Britain, was the first aircraft with thrust vectoring. The Joint Strike Fighter (JSF), being developed by Lockheed Martin for US Air Force and Navy for the coming years, will have this capability.

Besides Boeing, Dassault and Eurofighter, the other contenders in the IAF competition are Mig-35 (a newer version of Mig-29), Gripen from Sweden and F 16 Viper IN (US Lockheed Martin).

The Indian naval brass is reportedly only doing a bit of loud thinking on its new requirement, but if it formally opens the competition in the coming years, it would add a new dimension to the IAF&#8217;s ongoing contest.

IAF&#8217;s Request for Proposals (or tenders), is for a firm order for 126 aircraft and for 63 more as an option at the same price. Given the continuing fall in the number of IAF squadrons due to the obsolescence of its largely Soviet-vintage aircraft, a repeat order for at least 100 more MRCAs is likely.

If the Indian Navy chooses the same aircraft, then it would be a bonus for the supplier, and also for HAL, which would be the lead integrator for Transfer of Technology (ToT) and 50 percent offset mandatory in the RfP.

Procedurally, the Navy would also find it easier to buy the same aircraft without opening an international competition, as it would be a follow-on order requiring no multi-vendor bid.

The Indian Navy has one small aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, which has recently been refitted and modernized for life-extension. There are a dozen old Harriers to operate from its deck, while Gorshkov will be available in 2012 or 2013.

Notably, Gorshkov is a 44,000-tonne carrier while India&#8217;s first indigenous aircraft carrier, being built at Kochi, will only have about 37,000-tonne displacement. The second carrier, already sanctioned by the government, could be modified to be a little bigger.

Both these carriers are being designed by Italy&#8217;s Fincantieri.

It may also be noted that both Eurofighter and Rafale are smaller in size than the F 18 Super Hornet, which operate from very large US aircraft carriers floating in all the oceans.

But Boeing IDS&#8217; Head for India, Dr Vivek Lall, told India Strategic that Boeing had done a computer simulation to verify that the Super Hornet could operate from Gorshkov and Indian carriers as and when they are commissioned.



Indian Navy keen to buy newer generation aircraft


----------



## sancho

s.raptorski said:


> NEW Delhi, Nov 22 (IANS) The Indian Navy has floated a Request for Information (RFI) for a newer generation of aircraft which can operate from the two indigenous aircraft carriers it will commission over the next 10 years.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence and industry sources indicate that the RFI, issued recently, is of a generic nature, looking for newer platforms and airborne technologies and what is on offer from some of the well-known manufacturers. The US Boeing and French Dassault have confirmed receipt of the RFI for their respective F18 Super Hornet and Rafale.
> 
> The number of newer generation aircraft is yet to be decided.
> 
> According to the coming issue of India Strategic defence magazine, the new generation aircraft will be in addition to the 45 Mig-29Ks the navy is buying from Russia, 16 of which were ordered in 2004 along with Admiral Gorshkov. The Mig-29K is a modernized naval variant of the Mig-29 operational with the Indian Air Force (IAF).
> 
> The order for an additional 29 Mig-29Ks is being processed, and is likely to be placed shortly after price negotiations and delivery schedule are worked out.
> 
> There should be no delay from Russia on the supply of the Mig-29Ks although it has delayed the delivery of Gorshkov by four years and is also demanding an extra $1.2 billion over and above the contract price of $974 million. The old carrier was given free and the price was for repairing and refurbishing the vessel which was damaged in an onboard fire accident.
> 
> The Super Hornet, a successor of the earlier Hornet, was introduced in 1998 for the US Navy while Rafale, a successor of the old Mirage 2005, has both air force and naval versions already operational. Both these aircraft are also competing for the nearly 200 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) requirement of the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Eurofighter Vice President and Head of India Campaign Directorate Dr Matthias Schmidlin told India Strategic that while he could not confirm receipt of the RFI for the naval variant of Eurofighter, his company would bid for the Indian Navys requirement if invited.
> 
> In fact, he pointed out, Eurofighter is the only aircraft among the six contenders for the IAF order which would have thrust vectoring capability in the coming years. Thrust vectoring capability allows an aircraft to stand still in the air, and takeoff and land even in vertical mode like a helicopter.
> 
> Some 200 Eurofighters have been produced so far, predominantly to meet the requirements of participating nations which include Germany, Britain, Spain and Italy.
> 
> Thrust vectoring is being developed and would be operational on Eurofighters within the first half of the next decade, Dr Schmidlin said.
> 
> Harrier, which India bought in the late 1970s from Britain, was the first aircraft with thrust vectoring. The Joint Strike Fighter (JSF), being developed by Lockheed Martin for US Air Force and Navy for the coming years, will have this capability.
> 
> Besides Boeing, Dassault and Eurofighter, the other contenders in the IAF competition are Mig-35 (a newer version of Mig-29), Gripen from Sweden and F 16 Viper IN (US Lockheed Martin).
> 
> The Indian naval brass is reportedly only doing a bit of loud thinking on its new requirement, but if it formally opens the competition in the coming years, it would add a new dimension to the IAFs ongoing contest.
> 
> IAFs Request for Proposals (or tenders), is for a firm order for 126 aircraft and for 63 more as an option at the same price. Given the continuing fall in the number of IAF squadrons due to the obsolescence of its largely Soviet-vintage aircraft, a repeat order for at least 100 more MRCAs is likely.
> 
> If the Indian Navy chooses the same aircraft, then it would be a bonus for the supplier, and also for HAL, which would be the lead integrator for Transfer of Technology (ToT) and 50 percent offset mandatory in the RfP.
> 
> Procedurally, the Navy would also find it easier to buy the same aircraft without opening an international competition, as it would be a follow-on order requiring no multi-vendor bid.
> 
> The Indian Navy has one small aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, which has recently been refitted and modernized for life-extension. There are a dozen old Harriers to operate from its deck, while Gorshkov will be available in 2012 or 2013.
> 
> Notably, Gorshkov is a 44,000-tonne carrier while Indias first indigenous aircraft carrier, being built at Kochi, will only have about 37,000-tonne displacement. The second carrier, already sanctioned by the government, could be modified to be a little bigger.
> 
> Both these carriers are being designed by Italys Fincantieri.
> 
> It may also be noted that both Eurofighter and Rafale are smaller in size than the F 18 Super Hornet, which operate from very large US aircraft carriers floating in all the oceans.
> 
> But Boeing IDS Head for India, Dr Vivek Lall, told India Strategic that Boeing had done a computer simulation to verify that the Super Hornet could operate from Gorshkov and Indian carriers as and when they are commissioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy keen to buy newer generation aircraft


I'm sorry but the whole article is BS! Take off and landing vertically with TVC? If IN orders a full set of Mig 29K for both carriers (30 - 45 fighters), where is the sense of order more newer fighters? EF the only fighter with TVC, what about Mig 35?
Whoever made this article had no idea what he is talking about, that is clear!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gogbot

s.raptorski said:


> NEW Delhi, Nov 22 (IANS) The Indian Navy has floated a Request for Information (RFI) for a newer generation of aircraft which can operate from the two indigenous aircraft carriers it will commission over the next 10 years.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence and industry sources indicate that the RFI, issued recently, is of a generic nature, looking for newer platforms and airborne technologies and what is on offer from some of the well-known manufacturers. The US Boeing and French Dassault have confirmed receipt of the RFI for their respective F18 Super Hornet and Rafale.
> 
> The number of newer generation aircraft is yet to be decided.
> 
> According to the coming issue of India Strategic defence magazine, the new generation aircraft will be in addition to the 45 Mig-29Ks the navy is buying from Russia, 16 of which were ordered in 2004 along with Admiral Gorshkov. The Mig-29K is a modernized naval variant of the Mig-29 operational with the Indian Air Force (IAF).
> 
> The order for an additional 29 Mig-29Ks is being processed, and is likely to be placed shortly after price negotiations and delivery schedule are worked out.
> 
> There should be no delay from Russia on the supply of the Mig-29Ks although it has delayed the delivery of Gorshkov by four years and is also demanding an extra $1.2 billion over and above the contract price of $974 million. The old carrier was given free and the price was for repairing and refurbishing the vessel which was damaged in an onboard fire accident.
> 
> The Super Hornet, a successor of the earlier Hornet, was introduced in 1998 for the US Navy while Rafale, a successor of the old Mirage 2005, has both air force and naval versions already operational. Both these aircraft are also competing for the nearly 200 Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA) requirement of the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Eurofighter Vice President and Head of India Campaign Directorate Dr Matthias Schmidlin told India Strategic that while he could not confirm receipt of the RFI for the naval variant of Eurofighter, his company would bid for the Indian Navys requirement if invited.
> 
> In fact, he pointed out, Eurofighter is the only aircraft among the six contenders for the IAF order which would have thrust vectoring capability in the coming years. Thrust vectoring capability allows an aircraft to stand still in the air, and takeoff and land even in vertical mode like a helicopter.
> 
> Some 200 Eurofighters have been produced so far, predominantly to meet the requirements of participating nations which include Germany, Britain, Spain and Italy.
> 
> Thrust vectoring is being developed and would be operational on Eurofighters within the first half of the next decade, Dr Schmidlin said.
> 
> Harrier, which India bought in the late 1970s from Britain, was the first aircraft with thrust vectoring. The Joint Strike Fighter (JSF), being developed by Lockheed Martin for US Air Force and Navy for the coming years, will have this capability.
> 
> Besides Boeing, Dassault and Eurofighter, the other contenders in the IAF competition are Mig-35 (a newer version of Mig-29), Gripen from Sweden and F 16 Viper IN (US Lockheed Martin).
> 
> The Indian naval brass is reportedly only doing a bit of loud thinking on its new requirement, but if it formally opens the competition in the coming years, it would add a new dimension to the IAFs ongoing contest.
> 
> IAFs Request for Proposals (or tenders), is for a firm order for 126 aircraft and for 63 more as an option at the same price. Given the continuing fall in the number of IAF squadrons due to the obsolescence of its largely Soviet-vintage aircraft, a repeat order for at least 100 more MRCAs is likely.
> 
> If the Indian Navy chooses the same aircraft, then it would be a bonus for the supplier, and also for HAL, which would be the lead integrator for Transfer of Technology (ToT) and 50 percent offset mandatory in the RfP.
> 
> Procedurally, the Navy would also find it easier to buy the same aircraft without opening an international competition, as it would be a follow-on order requiring no multi-vendor bid.
> 
> The Indian Navy has one small aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, which has recently been refitted and modernized for life-extension. There are a dozen old Harriers to operate from its deck, while Gorshkov will be available in 2012 or 2013.
> 
> Notably, Gorshkov is a 44,000-tonne carrier while Indias first indigenous aircraft carrier, being built at Kochi, will only have about 37,000-tonne displacement. The second carrier, already sanctioned by the government, could be modified to be a little bigger.
> 
> Both these carriers are being designed by Italys Fincantieri.
> 
> It may also be noted that both Eurofighter and Rafale are smaller in size than the F 18 Super Hornet, which operate from very large US aircraft carriers floating in all the oceans.
> 
> But Boeing IDS Head for India, Dr Vivek Lall, told India Strategic that Boeing had done a computer simulation to verify that the Super Hornet could operate from Gorshkov and Indian carriers as and when they are commissioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy keen to buy newer generation aircraft



I agree with Sancho, who ever wrote this article has very little idea on whats going on.

The Indian Navy announced long back its interest in the F-35-B for its carriers.

The only reason i could see for the IN to pay for new fighters.
Is due to the MMRCA deal, and the cost effective benefits it would have if the IN and IAF choose the Same plane.

But between the Mig and Tejas there realy isnt any room on our carrier for a third aircraft. with clear benefit.

The only reason i can see is that IN is just testing the waters so to speak for options on what planed to get IF the British sell their brand new carrier (CFV).


----------



## SU-57E

or maybe IN is serious about the british carrier.
feel free to disagree..............


----------



## RPK

*Navy augments anti piracy efforts deploys one more ship to patrol off Seychelles and Mauritius *

The Indian Navy has deployed INS Savitri, an Offshore Patrol Vessel with a Chetak helicopter and Marine Commandos, for the surveillance of Exclusive Economic Zone of Seychelles and Mauritius from end Nov till early Jan 2010. Savitri will be deployed in close coordination with the ships and aircraft of Seychelles Coast Guard and the Mauritian National Coast Guard. The presence of this ship will help in deterring piracy in these areas. 

Over the past few years, incidents of piracy in the Gulf of Aden have increased considerably. More than 174 piracy attempts, involving ships of various nationalities have taken place in the last one year in the Gulf of Aden and off the coast of Somalia. To deter, dissuade and prevent hijackings in the Gulf of Aden, the Indian Navy has deployed one warship continuously in the Gulf of Aden since 23rd Oct 2008. Indian Navy ships have established an enviable reputation in the area and have deterred pirates from hijacking merchant ships on numerous occasions. 

As a result of the effectiveness of warship patrols and escorts in the Gulf of Aden, pirates have shifted their attention to the area East of Somalia, also referred to as the Somalia Basin and to the Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZ) of Seychelles and Mauritius in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR). Some of these attacks have taken place nearly 1900 kms from the Somali Coast, making these waters dangerous for all sea farers, thereby seriously affecting the safety of International trade and commerce transiting through these waters.


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> I agree with Sancho, who ever wrote this article has very little idea on whats going on.
> 
> The Indian Navy announced long back its interest in the F-35-B for its carriers.
> 
> The only reason i could see for the IN to pay for new fighters.
> Is due to the MMRCA deal, and the cost effective benefits it would have if the IN and IAF choose the Same plane.
> 
> But between the Mig and Tejas there realy isnt any room on our carrier for a third aircraft. with clear benefit.
> 
> The only reason i can see is that IN is just testing the waters so to speak for options on what planed to get IF the British sell their brand new carrier (CFV).


Newer and more capable fighters would be a good idea imo, but the problem is that Gorshkov is a combined deal with Mig 29K. If we have to take them anyway, it is logical to buy more for the second carrier too. 
The british carrier is a different case, because it is not meant for air defense and sea control in the Indian Ocean like Gorshkov and the Vikrant class. This bigger carrier is to expand our power to a longer distance, obviously with China in mind. For such a carrier, neither N-LCA, or Mig 29K are capable enough, that's why this carrier for sure must have at least Rafale, F18SH, or better F35, N-FGFA!
By the fact that this carrier is not laid down and will only be ready by 2018, or later N-FGFA could be an option.
What is more interesting to me is, what layout this carrier would have? Britain pland with STOVL, but no other fighter than the F35B can be used with this config. If we can buy it, I think we will get the same CATOBAR config that was proposed for the French Porte-Avions 2 carrier:

Future French aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That would explain why IN is interested in EMALS and E-2D!

Personally, I would love to see a bigger carrier with a mixed airwing of N-FGFA for air superiority, F35C for strikes (better weapons in this field) and E-2D as AEW aircrafts.
But if we buy that carrier, we should get the licence production rights to build another one in India too. We need at least 2 of them to have one always operational.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy awarded for its role in fighting piracy*

Commending the role of Indian navy in fighting pirates at the Gulf of Aden, the world's maritime controlling agency has awarded a special certificate to the forces.

A special 'Certificate of Commendation' was presented to the navy, which had deployed twelve ships off the coast of Somalia till July 2009 by the London-based UN agency, International Maritime Organisation.

Commodore P K Banerjee, Naval Adviser in London and also the commanding officer of one of the warships, which took part in international anti-piracy patrols received the award from E E Mitropoulos, IMO Secretary General at a ceremony held here.

Nalin Surie, the High Commissioner of India to UK, Georg Boomgaarden, Ambassador of the Federal Republic of Germany and President of IMO Assembly, were among dignitaries present on the occasion.

Indian naval ships have escorted about 700 merchant ships, including 600 foreign-flagged vessels from over 45 countries, during anti-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden since October 2008.

The award ceremony coincided with the inauguration of the 26th Regular Session of the IMO Assembly here.


----------



## RPK

India to have integrated coastal security: Antony

A day before the first anniversary of the attack on Mumbai by sea-borne terrorists, Defence Minister AK Antony on Wednesday said an integrated approach has been put in place for the security of country's 7,516-km long shoreline.

Replying to a question in the Lok Sabha, Antony said that to check the effectiveness of the new system, joint and operational exercises between navy, the Coast Guard, police and customs are being under taken. 

"The government has accorded top priority to coastal security and for this an integrated approach has been put in place. The intelligence-sharing mechanism has been streamlined through the creation of joint operation centres and multi-agency coordination mechanism," Antony said. 

"Surface and air surveillance has been enhanced by the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard ships and aircraft all along the coast and in all offshore development areas," said Antony. 

Ten armed terrorists sneaked into Mumbai undetected through its coast on Nov 26 last year and unleashed a mayhem for the next 60 hours. The attack left over 170 people, including many foreign nationals, killed. 

"Further, joint and operational exercises are taking place between the navy, the Coast Guard, police and customs in order to check the effectiveness of the new systems. 

"The centre is funding the states and union territories through coastal security scheme for the operationalisation of coastal police stations, patrol boats etc. The Indian Coast Guard has also trained 1,515 state police personnel," Antony added.


----------



## jaunty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Gorshkov deal unlikely during PM&#8217;s Russia visit: Antony*

The revised deal for the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov that the Indian Navy has purchased is unlikely to be clinched

during Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s Moscow visit next month, Defence Minister AK Antony said on Friday.

&#8220;No, it is not,&#8221; Antony said when asked if the revised deal for the ship could be signed during the visit.

Antony was speaking on the sidelines of a seminar organised by the Institute of Defence Studies and Analyses here Friday.

However, senior naval officials say that there have been &#8220;positive developments&#8221; in the negotiations on the final price for the refurbishment of the aircraft carrier, which will be inducted in the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya.

&#8220;There have been positive developments in the sense that the Russians have agreed to not to escalate the cost further and to justify the price quoted so far,&#8221; said a naval officer, requesting anonymity.

A 40-member Russian delegation was in New Delhi earlier to discuss the price hike issue.

The price negotiations for Gorshkov have dragged on for long with both sides refusing to budge from their stands. The Russians are now demanding $2.9 billion for the carrier, whereas the Indians are asking them to climb down to $2.1 billion. This is against the original price of $1.5 billion that had been agreed to.

However, the officer said that till such time a final price tag is fixed for the 45,000 tonne Kiev class carrier, work on the vessel will progress at the usual pace.

&#8220;That is the agreement between the two sides that the work on the aircraft carrier would not be stalled. The delivery schedule of 2012 will be honoured. India has released about $650 million so far for the re-fitting work,&#8221; the officer added.

The price negotiations failed to make any headway even during Antony&#8217;s visit to Russia in October.

India had paid around $650 million initially after an agreement between the two countries in 2004, according to which the aircraft carrier was gifted free but India was to pay $974 million to modify and upgrade it to the Indian Navy&#8217;s specifications. The balance of the $1.5 billion was for the 16 MiG-29 jets, as also Kamov anti-submarine warfare helicopters that will be deployed on the ship.

In 2007, however, the Russians said they had made a mistake in their calculations to repair and modify the vessel, and demanded another $1.2 billion. Recently, they added another $700 million to the bill, saying the modifications and the subsequent sea trials would be more expensive than estimated earlier.

The delivery of the aircraft carrier has also been pushed from 2008 to 2012. The ship is being re-fitted the Sevmash shipyard in north Russia&#8217;s Arctic coast.

*Gorshkov deal unlikely during PM&#8217;s Russia visit: Antony IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Russia floats out first frigate for Indian Navy*

A Russian shipyard floated out the first of three frigates for India&#8217;s Navy on Friday, a company spokesman said.

&#8220;The first of three Project 11356 frigates the company is building on an Indian order has been floated out,&#8221; Sergei Mikhailov of the Yantar shipyard in Russia&#8217;s Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad said.

The warships will become modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

Mikhailov previously said sea trials would not start straight away as &#8220;post-construction work&#8221; was still to be carried out. The trials should start in 2010, he said.

The shipyard is to deliver the last warship to India in 2011-2012.

He said the ceremony was attended by senior Russian and Indian military and civilian officials.

&#8220;The ship was given a traditional &#8216;baptism,&#8217; when prayers were read in Sanskrit,&#8221; Mikhailov said. &#8220;India&#8217;s consul general to St.Petersburg, Radhika Lokesh, was the godmother and smashed a coconut against the frigate. And a Russian shipyard worker smashed a bottle of Champagne, according to Russian tradition.&#8221;

The new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles.

They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.

In an earlier interview with RIA Novosti, Yantar&#8217;s Director Igor Orlov said the shipyard is in talks with Russia&#8217;s Vnesheconombank on &#8220;a $60 million loan to complete the construction of the three frigates for the Indian Navy.&#8221;
*
Russia floats out first frigate for Indian Navy IDRW.ORG*


----------



## holysaturn

will these hav baraks or the russian kashtans


----------



## SU-57E

the latest news is britsh ministry of defence have rubbished the guardian's report of the sale of QUEEN ELIZABETH.. so i guess this is the end of thsi....


----------



## Iggy

s.raptorski said:


> the latest news is britsh ministry of defence have rubbished the guardian's report of the sale of QUEEN ELIZABETH.. so i guess this is the end of thsi....



Yupzz abrupt end to a wonderful dream


----------



## SU-57E

well not much worry.. any ways that was going to be available only in 2018-2020.. anyhow personnaly i think more than 3 carriers would have been a waste of money.. lets not our dreams rule our sanity.. it would be better if we concentrate more on nuclear subs and building the nuclear triads with some SSBNs, some stealth frigates, some destroyers and some ships on the line of INS-JALASHWA with offcorse advanced technology.


----------



## gogbot

s.raptorski said:


> well not much worry.. any ways that was going to be available only in 2018-2020.. anyhow personnaly i think more than 3 carriers would have been a waste of money.. lets not our dreams rule our sanity.. it would be better if we concentrate more on nuclear subs and building the nuclear triads with some SSBNs, some stealth frigates, some destroyers and some ships on the line of INS-JALASHWA with offcorse advanced technology.



That's not gonna cut it, the Chinese want 5 carriers by 2025.
2 of them nuclear powered.

We cant handle anymore slack.

we need at least 5 carriers. and 7 to effectively project power.
Not to mention all the fleets that are needed to make up that 7 battle groups. And their Ancillary and auxilliary ships and subs.

I though this British Ship was the answer to our problem in the short term.

But with that being more unlikely.

that leaves us with the task of Building 7 battle groups over the next 20 years.

either that or we might as well secede Indian Ocean supremacy to China


----------



## SU-57E

that is not going to happen... its difficult to build 5 carriers in 15 years even for chinese at first hand... even if they do .. building is one thing and mastering them is altogether other thing.. specially when you dont have any experiance....
however let chinese induct its first carrier then see.. what happens... indian navy will go on shopping spree .who knows we may se 3-4 nuclear powered carriers in addition to these already mentioned ones...
although i am most concerned about the number of submarines...


----------



## Tejas-MkII

fullstory

*Navy's hunt for new carrier-operated fighters begins*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Advertisement
Share Print E-mail Comment[ - ] Text [ + ]STAFF WRITER 9:32 HRS IST
New Delhi, Nov 29 (PTI) The Navy has launched a hunt for a new set of fighter jets to operate from the aircraft carriers it will have in service five to six years from now.

Navy sources said here today that the force has issued a Request for Information (RFI) to global aviation majors, including American Boeing, Russian MiG and French D'Assault, ahead of issuing a tender for the aircraft.

Though the RFI is of a 'generic' nature, it could ultimately lead to a tender (or Request for Proposal) and the initial requirement would be for 16 aircraft with provision for follow-up orders of up to 40 aircraft, sources said.

*The deck-based aircraft are required by the Navy to operate from its three 40,000-tonne Indigenous Aircraft Carriers (IAC) being built at the Cochin Shipyard. The delivery of the first IAC is expected around 2015.*


----------



## RPK

*Vizag Navy Fair attracts visitors*


Ahead of Navy Day, a three-day Navy Mela (Navy fair), an educative and inspirational exhibition by the sea warriors of the Eastern Naval Command and local business establishments began at Visakhapatnam.Indian Navy celebrates December 4 as Navy Day.

Rear Admiral Raman Prabhat, the Admiral Superintendent of the Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam, inaugurated the exhibition on Friday.
On this Navy Mela, visitors will be given an opportunity to visit the naval base of the Eastern Naval Command and the docks to see vignettes of the life of sea warriors on the shores as well as on the high seas.

Twenty stalls showcase the saga of Indian Navy at this fair.

The Municipal Corporation, financial institutions, IT firms, electronic and consumer durables including non-governmental organisations such as Akshay Patra and Brahma Kumaris Mission, have put up over 100 other stalls.

Speaking on the occasion, Rear Admiral Raman Prabhat said that the exhibition will help create awareness about the Indian Navy to public.

&#8220;The second and more important function is to make available to the local population of Vizag (Visakhapatnam) and the citizens of Vizag and especially the youth of Vizag, make them aware what the Navy is and make them understand what the navy is all about and if you go down the stalls, you will find there are various functions which are depicted &#8211; operational function, militants functions, logistics function; we have models of ships, submarines, aircrafts, how they work. Anybody going there will understand exactly what is happening over there,&#8221; said Rear Admiral Prabhat.

Besides, the visitors will also get to hear the musical performances by an orchestra and the Indian Navy&#8217;s Band.

Assorted entertainment stalls also happen to be the highlight of this Navy Mela.


----------



## RPK

*Three Naval ships open to the public in Porbandar today
*


To celebrate Navy week, the Indian Navy today threw open three state-of-the-art Naval ships: Betwa, Vidyut and Tabar at all-weather port in Porbandar for general public.

All three naval frigates are equipped with modern radar, missile and other combat facilities.

Naval ships are open for general public between 10 am to 5 pm today. &#8216;A day at sea&#8217; event has been organized for invited guests off Porbandar coast on 2 December. 

Navy&#8217;s rescue exercises will be showcased in the evening at Porbandar chowpatty.

Navy band will present its live performance on this occasion.

The range of events are being organized to celebrate Navy week. 

INS Betwa

INS Betwa (F39) is a Brahmaputra class guided missile frigate currently in service with the Indian Navy. It is named for the Betwa River. 

During Operation Cactus, the Indian Navy was called in to rescue the Maldivian hostages taken by Sri Lankan mercenaries off the coast of Sri Lanka. INS Godavari (F20) and INS Betwa captured the freighter, rescued the hostages and arrested the mercenaries near the Sri Lankan coast.

INS Betwa was a part of Task Force 54, returning from the Mediterranean, when the 2006 Israel-Lebanon Conflict broke out. As a part of Operation Sukoon, INS Betwa participated in the evacuation of Indian citizens from Lebanon to Cyprus.

INS Tabar

INS Tabar (F44) (translated as battle axe) is the third of the Talwar-class frigates of the Indian Navy. The frigate was commissioned on 19 April 2004 in Kaliningrad, Russia. INS Tabar is the first vessel in the Talwar class to be armed with supersonic BrahMos (PJ-10) anti-ship cruise missiles. She is also equipped with Barak missiles.The commissioning CO of Tabar was Capt.Ag Thapliyal

After a 12 port commissioning cruise INS Tabar reached her homeport of Mumbai 31 July 2004. Along with her sister ships INS Talwar (sword in Sanskrit) and INS Trishul (trident in Sanskrit), INS Tabar is assigned to Indian Navy&#8217;s Western Naval Command, headquartered in Mumbai. INS Tabar is a well-equipped warship that has the ability to handle air/surface/sub-surface missions or defending herself operating either independently on maritime missions or supporting a larger naval task force.

On 11 November 2008, the INS Tabar was called into action to fight off a pirate attack on an Indian ship, the 38,265-tonne bulk carrier owned by the Mumbai-based Great Eastern Shipping Company Jag Arnav, and a Saudi-registered vessel, MV Timaha.

Just over a week after the MV Jav Arnav incident, on 19 November, 2008, the Indian Navy reported that the INS Tabar had come under attack from pirates. The INS Tabar crew requested that the pirate vessel stop to allow a search, but the pirates responded with a threat to sink the INS Tabar if it came any closer. The pirates then opened fire on the INS Tabar before the India navy responded by returning fire. After the retaliatory strike, it was reported that a large explosion occurred on the pirate vessel, rumoured to have been caused by the pirates&#8217; weapons cache. The attack continued for about three to four more hours, and resulted in the sinking of the pirate&#8217;s &#8220;mother ship&#8221;. The INS Tabar also forced the abandonment of another pirate vessel, while several pirates managed to escape via a speedboat under the cover of darkness.

Reports later surfaced that the sunken &#8220;mothership&#8221; was originally a Thai fishing trawler, the Ekawat Nava 5, captured by the pirates which still had the Thai crew captive on-board.

INS Vidyut

INS Vidyut (K48) is a Veer class corvette, currently in active service with the Indian Navy.


----------



## RPK

*Vice Admiral Dhowan takes charge as new Navy Deputy Chief*

New Delhi, Nov 30(ANI): Vice Admiral Robin Dhowan took over as the Deputy Chief of Naval Staff on Monday.

A Navigation and Direction Specialist, Vice Admiral Dhowan is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy and the Defence Services Staff College. 

He has undergone various courses in India and abroad including the Sea Harrier Direction course at Yeovilton, UK and the Naval Command Course at Naval War College, Rhode Island, USA. 

Vice Admiral Dhowan has held various important staff appointments at Naval Headquarters, which include Deputy Director Naval Operations, Joint Director Naval Plans and as Assistant Chief of the Naval Staff (Policy and Plans), Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence.

He has also served as the Senior Instructor at DSSC Wellington. 

Besides, he also had the privilege to command the Eastern Fleet as Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, one of the two operational fleet of the Indian Navy and subsequently took over as Chief of Staff at Headquarters Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam. (ANI)


----------



## sudhir007

*Navy to raise separate force to monitor coastal areas*

fullstory

Kolkata, Dec 1 (PTI) In the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai attack, a separate force would be raised to monitor coastal areas, a top Naval officer said here today.

"There will be a separate force, Sagar Prahari Bal, for the purpose of increasing vigil in coastal areas of the country, starting from Gujarat to West Bengal," Naval officer-in-charge (West Bengal) Commodore Chandra Sekhar Azad told a press conference.

The force will constitute 1,000 navy personnel, including 61 officers and 939 sailors and will have 95 Fast Interceptive Craft (FIC), Azad said, adding that the induction for the force will start from January next year.

When asked about the allocation for West Bengal, Azad said, the state would get 150 navy personnel, including four officers, and four FICs.

Azad said, "The new force will check every vessel above 300 tons


----------



## gogbot

sudhir007 said:


> *Navy to raise separate force to monitor coastal areas*
> 
> fullstory
> 
> Kolkata, Dec 1 (PTI) In the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai attack, a separate force would be raised to monitor coastal areas, a top Naval officer said here today.
> 
> "There will be a separate force, Sagar Prahari Bal, for the purpose of increasing vigil in coastal areas of the country, starting from Gujarat to West Bengal," Naval officer-in-charge (West Bengal) Commodore Chandra Sekhar Azad told a press conference.
> 
> The force will constitute 1,000 navy personnel, including 61 officers and 939 sailors and will have 95 Fast Interceptive Craft (FIC), Azad said, adding that the induction for the force will start from January next year.
> 
> When asked about the allocation for West Bengal, Azad said, the state would get 150 navy personnel, including four officers, and four FICs.
> 
> Azad said, "The new force will check every vessel above 300 tons



Great now what do the coast guard do.


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release

*Delay in building Scorpene range submarines at MDL *

As per contract signed with Mazagaon Docks Limited (MDL), first Scorpene submarine is scheduled to be delivered in December 2012 and thereafter, one each every year till December 2017. On account of some teething problems, time taken in absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of MDL purchased materials (MPM), slippage in the delivery schedule is expected. Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels. Loss on account of the delayed delivery is difficult to quantify at this stage.


----------



## RPK

gogbot said:


> Great now what do the coast guard do.



PIB Press Release

*Coastal Security *

Intelligence agencies keep sending the Government advisories on Coastal Security which are acted upon by Navy and Coast Guard expeditiously. In view of the sensitivity of coastal security of this region, an integrated approach has been put in place to strengthen the coastal security. The coastal surveillance and patrolling has been enhanced. Joint and operational exercises are taking place on regular basis between Navy, Coast Guard, Coastal Police, Customs and others to check the effectiveness of the new systems. During the current year, a total of 14 Pakistani fishing boats with 109 Pakistani crew have been apprehended by Coast Guard whilst fishing in Indian waters for violation under MZI Act 1981. The apprehended fishing boats along with crew had been handed over to local police at designated port Okha. 

Government has accorded top priority for beefing up coastal security. After careful review of the same, an integrated approach has been put in place. The intelligence-sharing mechanism has been streamlined through the creation of Joint Operation Centres and multi agency coordination mechanism. The increase of manpower, assets and other infrastructure required for strengthening the coastal security and meeting the security threats is an ongoing process. 

The Government has approved setting up of twelve additional Coast Guard Stations in the country including two stations at Nizampatnam and Krishnapatnam in Andhra Pradesh. Appropriate steps have been taken for strengthening coastal surveillance and security, including installation of radars.


----------



## gubbi

*40 warships, new jets on Indian Navy's 'buy' list *


> 2009-12-02 18:50:00
> 
> The Indian Navy will be acquiring 40 warships and new fighter jets indigenously and from abroad, Admiral Nirmal Verma said Wednesday.
> 
> Asserting that the navy's primary role remains the country's maritime interests, he said the focus had not shifted even after being appointed the nodal agency for coastal security following the Mumbai terror attack that killed 166 people in November last year.
> 
> 'Just because of (the revamped) coastal security, we have not steered away from our role. The task is going on as before and another task (of coordinating coastal security) has been added,' Verma told reporters here. 'It has not distracted us from our main task.'
> 
> He said there were presently 40 ships and submarines on order.
> 
> 'Our preferred choice of inducting ships has been through the indigenous route,' he said. 'There are presently 34 ships and submarines on order from Indian shipyards.'
> 
> While the navy's main thrust was on indigenisation in building warships, Verma said there was a need to cut down the time taken in ship building.
> 
> 'We want to build (ships) at a certain pace,' he said, adding that the current methodology adopted was more time-consuming than those followed by shipyards in other countries.
> 
> The navy is acquiring a number of platforms - frigates, destroyers, corvettes, offshore patrol vessels, mini counter vessels, fast interceptors and tankers while finalising design for the landing platform dock on the lines of INS Jalashwa (USS Trenton).
> 
> Work on the indigenous aircraft carrier was going on with some 10,000 tonnes of steel already in Hull. It is expected to be ready for launch next year ahead of the induction scheduled in 2014.
> 
> While MiG-29 K will be on the deck of INS Vikramaditya, the naval version of the Light Combat Aircraft is earmarked for the indigenous aircraft carrier.
> 
> The navy hopes to invite tenders for six Medium Range Maritime surveillance aircraft and is looking for helicopters for its ships.


----------



## EjazR

*Navy fails simulation test, to plug holes- Hindustan Times*

Loopholes were found in a security exercise carried out to check India&#8217;s preparedness in the event of a 26/11-type terror attack.

Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said on Wednesday that &#8216;assailants&#8217; were able to slip past the security cordon during maritime exercises simulating the 26/1-type attacks.

Addressing his customary press conference ahead of Navy Day on December 4, Admiral Verma said the loopholes were being plugged.

India&#8217;s maritime stakeholders have carried out more than 10 joint exercises over the last one year. They also launched nine operations based on intelligence inputs.

As many as 15 organisations are involved in coastal security &#8212; ranging from Navy, Coast Guard, Ministry of Shipping, Directorate of Revenue Intelligence, coastal police to Ministry of Agriculture (Department of Animal Husbandry, Dairying and Fisheries).

He said, &#8220;We have brought all the stakeholders together.&#8221; Navy was named as the sole authority responsible for maritime security to get rid of problems of coordination after 26/11.

But there has been no progress in setting up of the Maritime Security Advisory Board for coordination among the multiple agencies.


----------



## Hulk

EjazR said:


> *Navy fails simulation test, to plug holes- Hindustan Times*
> 
> Loopholes were found in a security exercise carried out to check Indias preparedness in the event of a 26/11-type terror attack.
> 
> Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said on Wednesday that assailants were able to slip past the security cordon during maritime exercises simulating the 26/1-type attacks.
> 
> Addressing his customary press conference ahead of Navy Day on December 4, Admiral Verma said the loopholes were being plugged.
> 
> Indias maritime stakeholders have carried out more than 10 joint exercises over the last one year. They also launched nine operations based on intelligence inputs.
> 
> As many as 15 organisations are involved in coastal security  ranging from Navy, Coast Guard, Ministry of Shipping, Directorate of Revenue Intelligence, coastal police to Ministry of Agriculture (Department of Animal Husbandry, Dairying and Fisheries).
> 
> He said, We have brought all the stakeholders together. Navy was named as the sole authority responsible for maritime security to get rid of problems of coordination after 26/11.
> 
> But there has been no progress in setting up of the Maritime Security Advisory Board for coordination among the multiple agencies.



Good to see we are carrying such exercise. I am seeing for the first time we are caring so much for security, hope this attitude continues.
MMS and Chidambaram are very important for India now.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Indigenous nuclear submarine in two years: Navy chief

PTI 2 December 2009, 07:18pm ISTText Size:|Topics:Nuclear
Navy

NEW DELHI: India's first indigenous nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, will be inducted into the Navy fleet in two years. 



*"INS Arihant will be inducted into the Navy in two years or so," *Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma told reporters here ahead of the Navy Day on December 4. 

However, Verma refused speak about Russia leasing out its Akula-II 'Nerpa' nuclear-powered submarine to India for 10 years. "I have no response for that," he said to queries on when Nerpa would join the Indian Navy. 

Arihant, the first submarine under the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) programme, was launched for sea trials on July 26 this year at a naval yard in Visakhapatnam by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's wife Gurcharan Kaur. 

*
"It (Arihant) demonstrates a quantum leap in the shipbuilding capabilities of the country. It is a nuclear- powered submarine, which is indigenously designed and constructed," *Verma said. 

The endurance of the submarine was only limited by the endurance of the crew, food and provisions that it could carry, he said. 

The submarine is now undergoing wide-ranging trials in harbour to prove that the various systems fitted on board perform as per their design. This would be followed by extensive sea trials before it is commissioned into the Navy



Indigenous nuclear submarine in two years: Navy chief - India - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Navy's New Fleet Replenishment Vessel

The first of two Italian-built fleet replenishment vessels of a new class will be commissioned into the Indian Navy by July next year. The second vessel will follow in the latter half of 2011.


----------



## sudhir007

http://chhindits.blogspot.com/2009/12/mig-29k-completes-its-last-firing-and.html


----------



## brahmastra

Navy wants 40 warships and aircraft, shipyards cant keep up


03 Dec 2009 8ak: Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Verma has said on Wednesday that the Navy will be acquiring 40 warships and new fighter jets from abroad. Asserting that the navy's primary role remains the country's maritime interests, he said the focus had not shifted even after being appointed the nodal agency for coastal security following the Mumbai terror attack that killed 166 people in November last year.

Addressing the annual Navy Day news conference on Dec 2, Adm. Nirmal Verma said, "We need to revisit the building strategies of the [defence] shipyards. There is a need to do much more. Construction schedule is where our shipyards lag. The reason for delays is the basic method of construction."

Just because of (the revamped) coastal security, we have not steered away from our role. The task is going on as before and another task (of coordinating coastal security) has been added,' Verma told reporters here. 'It has not distracted us from our main task.' The Navy plans to order weaponry and equipment worth more than $15 billion in the next 10 to 12 years. Under a long-term plan approved last year, the Navy will procure 60 new warships, submarines, one additional aircraft carrier, maritime surveillance aircraft, C4ISR equipment, a dedicated satellite, and other sea-based assets.

India's first indigenous aircraft carrier will be launched next year and commissioned in 2014, if all goes per plan. Under the modernization plan, the Indian nay is also planning to establish a forward post in Orissa (here) and is also rumoured to be considering buying a U.K. carrier, being manufactured by BAE systems (here). The Indian navy has also entered a deal the Barack-8 missile system from Israel in a US$1.1 billion deal.


----------



## brahmastra

RAJYA SABHA

As per contract signed with Mazagaon Docks Limited (MDL), *first Scorpene submarine is scheduled to be delivered in December 2012 *and thereafter, *one each every year till December 2017*. On account of some teething problems, time taken in absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of MDL purchased materials (MPM), slippage in the delivery schedule is expected. Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels. Loss on account of the delayed delivery is difficult to quantify at this stage. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Prabhat Jha and Shri Prakash Javadekar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## sudhir007

*Training of first batch of Naval force from Jan 11*

Over 1,000 officers and sailors of the Navy, forming part of the Sagar Prahari Bal (SPB), a new naval force formed to protect naval bases and coastline, will commence their three week training at INS Dronacharya here from January 11 next, a Naval officer said today.

The Cabinet Committee on Security had recently approved the formation of the SPB for Force Protection Duties, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief of the Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral K N Sushil told reporters on board INS Krishna here.

The Navy personnel, who will undergo the training are below 25 years of age, he said.

The force will be equipped with Fast Interceptor Crafts, small arms and will also be suitably trained for a wide spectrum of coastal security tasks, Sushil said.

In the first week, small arms training will be imparted, after which there will be a capsule on navigation, to be followed by a consolidated training on fast interceptor crafts. A week-long training will also be held on INS Shivaji where the entire crew will be &#8216;cross trained&#8217;.

As the nodal agency for coastal security in Kerala, the Southern Naval Command in collaboration with other security agencies, was determined to provide comprehensive security for the state, he said.

A major exercise on coastal security was conducted in October involving various agencies including police, customs and coastguard and a similar exercise was being planned for Lakshadweep Islands in the near future, he said.

Much needs to done in terms of security of minor ports, monitoring of unmanned landing points and a fool proof identification for all the sea going craft and their crew. the Vice-Admiral said.

Post 26/11 Mumbai terror attack, the government had also asked the Indian navy to conduct marine orientation training for CISF personnel and three batches of 253 CISF men have undergone training. About 500 CISF personnel are expected to be trained every year from 2010, he said.

On the recent incident of a French yacht making unauthorised entry into Indian waters, he said the naval personnel had gone on board to check if they were involved in any clandestine activities, but they found nothing suspicious and the yacht was allowed to leave.

About the delay in the completion of infrastructure facilities at Ezhimala academy, he said most of the training infrastructure was complete while work on some more facilities like hospitals are yet to be over. The navy has been assured that by the middle of next year it would be completed,he said.

Twenty warships from nine countries have called at Kochi port since December last year for goodwill and operational reasons. A significant increase in foreign ships calling at Kochi is due to large deployment of many navies in the piracy infested Gulf of Aden region.

The Kochi bench of the Armed Forces Tribunal will commence operations from December 6, he said.

*Training of first batch of Naval force from Jan 11 IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Warship-building process too slow, says Indian Navy chief*

With growing strategic needs to protect the coastline, fuel supply lines from the Gulf and to combat piracy, the Indian Naval Chief, Admiral Nirmal Verma, today sought a change to warship-building methods and strategies of the country. Terming the pace of construction as too slow, the Admiral, addressing the annual press conference on the eve of Navy Day, said there was need to do much more.
&#8220;The construction schedule is where our shipyards lag&#8221;, Admiral Verma said, even as he separately said the Navy was looking to have another construction line for conventional diesel-powered submarines. This would be in addition to the existing one at Mazagon Docks, Mumbai, where the Indo-French joint project for the Scorpenes was on.
On the nuclear submarine, he said the INS Airhant, inaugurated on July 26 this year, would be inducted in the Navy within two years and it would be equipped with ballistic missiles. He refused to set a date on when India would acquire the Nerpa, a Russian Akula-class N-powered submarine.
On building additional N-powered submarines, he hoped that the government would not let the huge investments in nuclear submarine building wither away after the submarines were commissioned.Admiral Verma, who took over from Admiral Sureesh Mehta a couple of months ago, was candid as he made out the case for speeding up warship building in the country. The Navy had currently given orders for 34 ships in three different shipyards of the country, but the rate of delivery was only one ship per year, he said, adding that the Navy would be forced to go in for imports.
Over the next decade, the Navy&#8217;s fleet strength will be 40 ships (34 from Indian shipyards and six from abroad) and 60 aircraft and an equal number of helicopters. The new orders will take the number of warships to 160 and aircraft to about 290. It currently has 130 ships and another 190 aircraft and helicopters in service.

In the next year alone, the Navy will get delivery of two frigates, six fast-attack crafts, two survey vessels and a fleet tanker.The Admiral said he was in favour of having a larger private participation in warship building. Larsen and Toubro has set up the country&#8217;s largest shipyard in Tamil Nadu and had announced some two months ago that it was ready to take orders of the Navy.He allayed fears that the post-26/11 Mumbai attacks, the Navy had changed its focus. It remained focussed on its primary task of the country&#8217;s security on the high seas.
*
Warship-building process too slow, says Indian Navy chief IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*'2 of Coast Guards latest vessels faulty'*

Two of the latest and largest Advanced Offshore Patrol Vessels (AOPVs) of the Coast Guard, built to operate with helicopters, have been found incapable of doing so because of a faulty equipment on the ship.

The Halo Traction Gear (HTG) on-board the two OPVs -- ICGS Sankalp and Samrat -- does not allow helicopters to land, Coast Guard sources said here.

The HTGs, they added, fitted on the helicopter deck to take the choppers into their hangers were built without proper sanctions and planning and their raised height prevented helicopters from landing on these two ships.

ICGS Sankalp is the latest ship of the Coast Guard's OPVs and even after about 18 months of its commissioning, it has not been able to operate light-weight Chetak choppers from it.

fullstory


----------



## sudhir007

deleted coze of double post


----------



## ironman

*The weary state of the Indian Navy ​*December 4th, 2009
*By Arun Kumar Singh *


As is well known, after 26/11 the Indian Navy (IN) was given the additional responsibility of coastal security. It is a common military principle that the security of own base is paramount. It is foolhardy to conduct distant blue water operations only to find that your unguarded base (eg, Mumbai) has been devastated by terrorists, or by a surprise enemy strike. Navy Day, on December 4, 2009, is an appropriate occasion to talk about the blue water requirements of the Navy.

Any Navy takes about 15 to 20 years to build a capability based on crystal-ball-gazing for the next half-a-century. Unfortunately, this crystal ball is not always accurate and urgent changes become essential sometimes. The Indian Navy, already saddled with blue water anti-piracy patrolling off the distant Gulf of Aden, needs to factor in the threat of maritime terror, while its limited budget needs to be optimised to also cater for the Chinese Navys blue water threat, expected by 2025, along with the needs of nuclear-submarine-based second-strike capability.

Medium naval powers like Britain and France maintain a fleet of a dozen tactical nuclear submarines (SSNs) and four strategic nuclear submarines (SSBNs), but have decided to keep only one aircraft carrier each. The Chinese (when they get their carrier in 2012) will have a similar ratio, while the Russians have a much higher ratio of nuclear submarines to carriers. America, with global expeditionary warfare capabilities, is an exception  it has 62 nuclear submarines and 11 aircraft carriers. I was, therefore, surprised by a foreign media news item which said that India has recently lodged a firm expression of interest to buy one of the two state-of-the-art 65,000 tonne carriers, which are still being built by in the UK (due for delivery in 2016, but deemed unaffordable by the British since the F-35 fighter jets meant for it would cost $150 million each at 2009 prices).

Large aircraft carriers, though vital for blue water sea control operations, are very expensive to buy ($3-4 billion each, depending on the size), operate and maintain. A carrier needs to operate a minimum mix of 30 to 50 or more expensive aircrafts, (fighters, air early warning aircraft, helicopters). Each carrier, in addition, requires a protective screen of about six expensive destroyers or frigates and a replenishment tanker for refuelling.

Notwithstanding the high costs, it is a fact that the Indian Navy requires two aircraft carriers for blue water operations, which only carriers can perform. These would be the INS Vikramaditya (ex-Gorshkov) due to be commissioned in 2012, and the INS Vikrant (being built at Kochi shipyard), due for delivery after 2016. Each of these could carry a mix of about 30 aircraft and helicopters. Any proposal of buying a third aircraft carrier would come at the expense of badly-needed platforms like submarines, frigates, destroyers etc. An aircraft carrier has a life of 50 years. However, given the estimated 20-year-life of the second-hand INS Vikramaditya, and the fact that it would take us 20 years to get government sanction, design and build it, there is a need to begin the process for a replacement indigenous aircraft carrier now.

Coming to other blue water operations, the first involves anti-piracy patrols off the Gulf of Aden, which are being carried out since August 2008 by destroyers and frigates costing about Rs 5,000 crores and Rs 3,000 crores each, respectively. A cheaper and more-cost effective option would be to use long-range offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), costing around Rs 300-500 crores each. A dozen such platforms are needed for anti-piracy patrols and also for protection of offshore oil rigs (three OPVs are already being built in Goa, and nine more need to be ordered).

The second aspect of blue water operations involves controlling or denying (during wartime) the choke points through which all ships must pass before entering or exiting the Indian Ocean region. This task is best performed by conventional submarines, SSNs, frigates/destroyers and Long-Range Maritime Patrol (LRMP) aircraft .

The Comptroller and Auditor General of India report of August 2008 brought out the shortcomings of our ageing conventional submarine force and submarine rescue capabilities. Since the 30-year indigenous submarine building plan is running a few years behind schedule, the government needs to consider outright import of six conventional submarines with air independent propulsion system, and two submarine rescue systems. Three imported destroyers, with BMD (ballastic missile defence) capability and three imported frigates are also needed, since Indian defence shipyards are overbooked, and force levels are declining.

If media reports about a Russian-built Akula SSN being inducted into the Navy in 2010 are indeed true, than its welcome news, but more would be needed, and ideally ones that are indigenous.

Next, I come to the SSBN Arihant which was launched on July 26, 2009. Here too, for deterrence to work, more indigenous SSBNs would be needed, with missile ranges of about 5,000 km. To monitor shipping in specific areas of the Indian Ocean region, there is a need to import long-range (1,500 miles) high frequency sky wave coastal radars. Similar radars are in service in China, Australia and Russia. These are different from the short-range (40 miles) coastal radars being inducted by the Indian Coast Guard. 

Lastly, I come to the issue of modern digital data links and network-centric warfare. Having completed phase one of the data link (i.e. real time situational awareness), the Indian Navy with its dedicated satellite (launch in 2010), should move to phase II, i.e. real time fusion of various sensors and shooters, which would mean that data provided by one sensor platform would be accurate and timely enough for another platform to fire its weapons at the designated target.

To conclude, more money is needed. The government must increase the defence budget from its present 1.99 per cent to over three per cent of the gross domestic product. The Indian Navy needs to additionally prepare not only for the nuclear era, but also for BMD and maritime terrorism.

*Vice-Admiral Arun Kumar Singh retired as Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

VARUNA 2009


----------



## Srinivas

*Indian Navy ship thwarts pirate attack on US tanker in Gulf*

NEW DELHI
: An Indian Navy warship successfully repulsed a pirate attack on a US-owned tanker in the Gulf of Aden off Somalia coast. 

"A Navy ship in the Gulf of Aden prevented an attack of pirates on a private tanker flying a Norway flag and owned by US company today," a Navy spokesperson said here.

MT Nordik Spirit, the tanker owned by the Nordik Shipping Company, was sailing in the Gulf of Aden around 1500 hours when the pirates made an attempt to hijack it and fired small arms at the crew members.

"The crew immediately sent out a distress signal and the Indian navy ship, which was in the vicinity, responded to the SOS call," he said.

The warship flew out its helicopters with Marine Commandos and on seeing it, the pirates gave up their hijack attempt on the tanker, the spokesperson said.

Later, the warship accompanied the tanker and escorted it to safety.

The Indian Navy has been taking part in global anti-piracy operations in the Gulf of Aden against the Somali sea brigands since October last year and one of its Frigates had "a kill" last November when a mother ship of the pirates was destroyed.

The Naval ships, which have a 365-day presence there, have escorted over a 100 merchant vessels in the last one year, most of them foreign-owned. 

Indian Navy ship thwarts pirate attack on US tanker in Gulf - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Finally some positive progress on Gorshkov's...It would be interesting to see what is the final cost settled...Hopefully no more delays and no more cost overruns...


****************************************************************************

*India, Russia end stalemate over Gorshkov&#8217;s price deal*

After protracted re-negotiations, *India and Russia have ended the stalemate over contentious price and technical issues for the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier which had become an irritant in bilateral ties.*

*&#8220;There has been excellent progress in negotiations on technical issues and there has been a successful conclusion,&#8221;* Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao told reporters at the end of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s talks with Russian President Dmitry Medvedev and Prime Minister Vladimir Putin on the second day of his three-day official visit to Moscow.

*Details of the final price fixed for the sale of the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya were not disclosed.*

Indian officials said a price satisfactory to both sides has been worked out for the refitting and delivery of Admiral Gorshkov.

Indian and Russian defence officials have been negotiating the price for the purchase of the refurbished USD 2.2-billion aircraft carrier for several years.

Moscow was asking for USD 2.9 billion for the aircraft carrier, nearly thrice the price that was originally agreed between the two sides in 2004. But New Delhi wanted the price to be scaled back to USD 2.1 billion.

Delays in refitting the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier and huge cost overruns have been a particular concern with India. It had also put at unease the otherwise time-tested relationship between the former cold war allies. 

The Hindu : News : India, Russia end stalemate over Gorshkov&rsquo;s price deal


----------



## Hulk

I was not worried about this deal anyways.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

deckingraj said:


> Finally some positive progress on Gorshkov's...It would be interesting to see what is the final cost settled...Hopefully no more delays and no more cost overruns...



Read somewhere today, its ~$2.5bn!!


----------



## deckingraj

> Read somewhere today, its ~$2.5bn!!



Thanks for sharing the info..would you mind posting the link???...Is it confirmed or leaked by someone??


----------



## sudhir007

*Second phase of Sea Bird to take off soon*

The Indian Navy is all set to start work on second phase of Project Sea Bird. The Union government has cleared the proposal and necessary formalities have been completed.

The second phase of the project would include an airport at Alageri village near Ankola with the defence department&#8217;s permission. The Navy requires more land to expand the airport for civilian purpose and is waiting for the state government to acquire more land for the construction of a runway, said Commodore Rajiv Jaiswal of Kadamba Naval Air Base, Karwar.

For the second phase of the Seabird Project, no additional land is required and the Navy is in possession of enough land to construct and develop the infrastructure, he said. The second phase would include the dockyard, accommodation for the staff, air base, submarines and helicopters, he said. There are training facilities at the dockyard for the naval cadets presently, he said. It would help the cadets to acquire more skill and productivity, Jaiswal said.

Jaiswal said that the second phase would start once the funds were allotted. Totally 55 per cent of Kannadigas work in the civilian branch of the Navy at Kadamba base and of them 21 per cent are from the project affected families and 29 per cent are from Karwar. Around 9 per cent employees are from rest of Karnataka, he said. Even in non-civilian branches, considerable number of employees hail from Karnataka, he said.

He said the construction of more jetties in the second phase would result in sea erosion in the areas outside the naval base.

Navy would hold an interaction with the people in the surrounding gram panchayat and he would visit some schools in the area so that Navy can help the people and schools in possible way, he said.

*Second phase of Sea Bird to take off soon IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Boeing orders $600mln from India defence companies*

U.S. aircraft manufacturer Boeing Co said on Monday it has started sourcing equipment worth more than $600 million from Indian firms for submarine fighting planes it is building for India.

India signed a $2.1 billion contract with Boeing in January to procure eight P-8I aircraft for its navy as part of an overhaul of the South Asian nation&#8217;s mainly old Soviet military hardware.

&#8220;We have started to place contracts worth over $600 million with Indian companies, which will include supply of defence equipment for manufacturing the P-8I planes,&#8221; Vivek Lall, India country head of Boeing&#8217;s Integrated Defense Systems told Reuters in an interview.

&#8220;Suppliers recently awarded for this contract include Electronics Corporation of India, HAL&#8217;s (Hindustan Aeronautics Limited) avionics division and Bharat Electronics Ltd,&#8221; Lall said.

India, which is fast becoming one of the world&#8217;s biggest arms importers, wants the P-8I warfare planes by 2013, Lall said.

The contracts were issued to comply with government&#8217;s policy to manufacture 30 percent equipment locally on all defence deals with foreign companies, he said.

In October, the government changed its defence acquisition policy to allow domestic firms to bid for large defence contracts to open up the defence sector.

Until the policy change, local companies were not invited by the government to bid for big government defence projects and were left to supplying locally made, non-combative equipment.

The government wants foreign companies to collaborate with local manufacturers to make most of the equipment in India to save costs. Lall said the move would be a big boost to the domestic industry.

The country is looking to spend more than $50 billion over the next five years to modernise its weapons systems.

New Delhi also began field trials in August to buy 126 fighter jets in a $10.4 billion deal to modernise the air force.

Boeing&#8217;s F/A-18 Super Hornet, France&#8217;s Dassault Rafale, Lockheed Martin Corp&#8217;s F-16, Russia&#8217;s MiG-35, Sweden&#8217;s Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the Eurofighter Typhoon, produced by a consortium of European companies, are in the race for the contract, one of the biggest in play.

Lall said Boeing has completed two phases of the trials in India and if the company won the lucrative contract, it would manufacture 108 of these planes in India with help from local companies.

&#8220;The Indian content will eventually entail over 30,000 parts and over 4,000 assembly tools in the final phase of production,&#8221; Lall said. &#8220;We believe there are great opportunities in partnering with Indian private companies, surging into the defence market, offering defence products and services.&#8221;
*
Boeing orders $600mln from India defence companies IDRW.ORG*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

BBC News - India to 'fence' naval harbours

*India to 'fence' naval harbours *
By Sunil Raman 
BBC News, Delhi 


Mumbai's police have acquired new craft to patrol the city's coastline 
India is planning to secure its naval harbours with electronic fences, the BBC has learnt.

The fences are part of the Integrated Harbour Defence System to secure the harbours "against clandestine threat from sea", security officials say. 

It is part of a plan to protect the country's coastline after November 2008's deadly attacks in Mumbai. 

Ten gunmen had used boats to sail into Mumbai and carried out the attacks which killed over 170 people. 

The Integrated Harbour Defence System will have diver detection sonars, high resolution radars with shore-based command and control system, among other things, officials said. 

Radars will also be installed at distances of every 80km (50 miles) on the coastline. 

The sonars and radars will pick up any movement near the harbour up to a distance of 70km (43 miles). 

'Not enough'

The electronic sea fences will be fixed on the sea bed close to a harbour to stop any diver or a boat from swimming or sailing through. 

Only when a warship or a boat enters or leaves the naval harbour would the "electronic net" will be lifted for the ship to sail through. 

Officials say India is also ordering sophisticated equipment to secure its 7,500km (4,660 miles) coastline dotted with nearly 200 ports. 

The government plans to install transponders on every fishing vessel and trawler that sails into the high seas, officials say. 

Mumbai alone has over 24,000 fishing vehicles, and Gujarat another 45,000 vehicles. 

An Indian fishing vessel was hijacked in the seas off Gujarat by the gunmen who attacked Mumbai. 

Former Indian intelligence chief Arun Bhagat is, however, sceptical about the measures to secure the coastline. 

"The urgency which should have propelled state governments after the Mumbai attacks did not last long," Mr Bhagat said. 

"Except for some states like Maharashtra and Gujarat, other coastal states have done little".


----------



## sudhir007

Videos: INS Godavari combats pirates | StratPost

*Videos: INS Godavari combats pirates*


[


----------



## sudhir007

*New Coast Guard ship in trouble off Tarapore coast*

The Coast Guard was working hard to save its brand new Coast Guard Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) from capsizing off the Tarapore coast when this edition when to print.

The vessel, which is expected to protect Mumbai from 26/11-like terror attacks, was itself in danger before it reached Mumbai's shores.

State-of-the-art Coast Guard ships Samrat and Sankalp and an Indian naval destroyer have been dispatched to keep the ship from sinking.

The Mumbai Port Trust's heavy-duty ship M T Enakshi has been charged with the responsibility of towing the ship to safety.

The unnamed OPV got its hull fitted at a shipyard at Baruch in Gujarat, and was heading for Goa Shipyard Limited at Vasco da Gama in south Goa, when it began sinking last evening.

Coast Guard Inspector General SPS Basra confirmed to this newspaper that the unnamed OPV was being rescued. "It has to undergo a refit before it can join the fleet," Basra said.

New]Mid-Day :: Make Work Fun Coast Guard ship in trouble off Tarapore coast


----------



## sudhir007

INS Viraat, back after a year-long refit at the Cochin Shipyard Limited in Kochi, Southern Naval Command, is all set for a fresh innings and is being seen to go on for another seven - eight years, is currently on its first operational sail outside the harbour in the Arabian Sea, off Goa.

After it was commissioned in the UK Royal Navy in 1959, it served till 1984 after which it was decommissioned and bought by the Indian Navy. Captain Vinod Pasricha was the commissioning Commanding Officer of the warship in 1987 along with its complement of British Sea Harriers. The carrier was envisaged as being in service for 10 years, but since no other carrier was on the horizon, it went through a major refit in 1999-2000 to extend its life for another eight years, but when it was officially declared that the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, renamed INS Vikramaditya, would be joining the Indian Navy only in 2012, the carrier went through another one-year refit last year at Kochi, to extend its life for another five to seven years.

Sources have confirmed to People's Post that the under water hull of the carrier has been done up in a big way, besides other upgradations and additions. The radar of the ship and its electronic surveillance system, which are indigenously made, have been upgraded, and its boilers and propulsion systems have been renewed. The habitability of the sailors has been improved majorly, with new washrooms coming up for them, better living rooms and lounges. An officer said, "The sailors accommodation was of utmost importance, as it was not upto the mark, but now it has been improved with new fittings and washing areas coming which will definitely bring in a lot of change. The refit , which has been jointly done by Naval Dockyard and Cochin Shipyard, has costed around 120 crores."

The 227 meter long carrier, capable of housing 25 aircraft, has got its flight deck grit blasted for better friction for the aircraft to land and take off and the deck has also been fitted with better lightings for night flying. The carrier has been fitted with digital maps of oceans, digital RPMs on the bridge and digital displays in the Ops room, for the first time, which enable the Commanding Officer to take stock of the real time situation outside the warship all around her waters. The displays give out the maritime domain awareness if a situation develops. Viraat, which has 14 decks, nine lower and five upper, has been fitted with heavy machine guns (HMGs) in place of light machine guns (LMGs), for self defence. These HMG are three, one in front and two at the back near the flight deck, and can fire 50-60 rounds in two seconds and are indigenously made. There are better communications systems onboard for shore to sea and vice versa communication.

The ship has two headquarters, HQ-1 and HQ-2, for information about in-house systems and their functioning, two engines and four boilers. The ship who has had three Commanding Officers, who went on to become Chiefs of Naval Staff, is getting ready for a work-up, which is done by a naval team from the shipyard which conducted the refit to see the functioning of the ship and its maintainence by its crew. Viraat, the biggest ship of the Indian Navy as on date, can house 1500 crew members. A physical and written exam will be conducted shortly of the crew members by the work up team from Kochi, and also the ship will get ready to receive its first woman Supreme Commander for its operational inspection later this month. With its 50-bed floating hospital, a gymnasium, seperate Admiral and Commanding Officer's cabins and all the state of the art facilities, a weapons complement of 16 Barak missiles, two Israeli mounts of 40/60, and two AK-230 guns, Chetaks, Seaking 43 Bs and Sea Harriers, Viraat seems to go a long way, till a replacement comes in.

http://chhindits.blogspot.com/2009/12/50-year-old-ins-viraat-on-its-first.html


----------



## Iggy

*Patil to take to sea on INS Viraat*

Taking another leaf out of her predecessor A P J Abdul Kalam's book, President Pratibha Patil is now all set to sail on a naval
Twitter	Facebook	Share
Email	Print	Save	Comment
warship after taking to the skies in a Sukhoi-30MKI fighter jet last month.

Sources on Thursday said Patil was likely to sail in India's solitary aircraft carrier INS Viraat on December 23. "There will be a fleet review as well as live firing of missile systems during the `President's day at sea','' said an official.

Much as her flight
on the Sukhoi raised questions about why women pilots were still not allowed to fly fighters in IAF, Patil's sojourn on INS Viraat will also underline the reality that women officers are banned from serving on operational warships.

The military top brass says there are `operational, practical and cultural problems' in allowing women to take part in `combat roles' by flying fighters or serving in infantry or on board warships.

Being the first-ever woman supreme commander of the armed forces certainly has its privileges. Kalam, the father of the Indian missile programme, had grabbed nation-wide eyeballs by first undertaking a sortie in a Kilo-class submarine in February 2006, and then following it with one on a Sukhoi in June 2006.

Following in his footsteps, Patil had flown in the twin-seater Sukhoi, the country's most potent supersonic fighter, at the Lohegaon airbase in Pune on November 25.

And now, instead of taking a dive in a submarine, she will take to the high seas on the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, which after a 18-month-long comprehensive refit to increase its longevity as well as upgrade its weapon and sensor packages, is fully back in action now.

But, as earlier reported by TOI, the 50-year-old INS Viraat is fast running out of the Sea Harrier jump-jets that take off from its angled ski-jump and land vertically on its deck. Navy had inducted 30 of the British-origin Sea Harriers but is left with only 11, with the rest being lost in accidents since the mid-1980s.


Patil to take to sea on INS Viraat - India - The Times of India


----------



## sudhir007

*Arakonam naval air station to be vital hub for Indian Navy*

Arakkonam naval air station, 70 km west of Chennai, is all set to be a hub for modern maritime reconnaissance with the Indian Navy planning to station eight long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft Boeing P8I to be bought from the US aircraft manufacturer
&#8220;The aircraft will be capable of long-range maritime patrol, anti-submarine warfare, anti surface warfare, intelligence gathering and search and rescue missions. It will be fitted with the best available sensors in the market,&#8221; said assistant chief of naval staff (Air) rear admiral S M Vadgaokar, at the passing out of helicopter pilots from Helicopter Training School at INS Rajali in Arakonam on Saturday.
India signed a $2.1 billion contract with Boeing for acquiring these aircraft in January 2009. They will replace the eight Russian Tupolev-142M turboprops. &#8220;Eight aircraft are included in the contract. But, we have an option to buy four more which may be bought from another manufacturer. Delivery of the aircraft will start by end of 2012. The last aircraft will come in 2015,&#8221; Vadgaokar said.
The P-81 planes with an operating range of 600 nautical miles are expected to help plug the existing voids in Navy&#8217;s maritime capabilities. The aircraft will be customised for India and will be based on the Boeing 737 -800 commercial airliner. &#8220;The first few pilots will be trained abroad with Boeing. India has expertise in piloting these planes. Many private commercial airlines have these B737-800 aircraft,&#8221; he added.
Fourteen pilots from Indian Navy and two pilots from Indian Coast Guard have passed out in the 73rd Helicopter Conversion Course on Saturday.
Navy would need around 150 pilots because it was planning to replace its multi-use helicopters by inducting 100 new helicopters for ships, he said, and added that the need for more pilots could be filled in two to three years. &#8220;The navy will induct a large fleet of aircraft &#8212; 200 helicopters, 30 medium-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft, 30 multi-role aircraft, 14 unmanned aerial vehicles and 135 fighter aircraft &#8212; in the coming years as part of the maritime capability perspective plan drawn up till 2022.&#8221;
Vadgaokar said there was no attrition of pilots in the Indian Navy. &#8220;Many move out when they reach a seniority after which they may not be able to carry on as operational pilots.&#8221; Lieutenant A Garud won the best all-round trainee pilot Governor of Kerala rolling trophy while sub lieutenant K Banerjee came first in merit in flying.

*Arakonam naval air station to be vital hub for Indian Navy IDRW.ORG*


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Navy to build four Landing Platform Docks (LPD) IDRW.ORG*

Aiming at adding more teeth to its amphibious warfare capabilities, the Navy is planning to build four Landing Platform Docks (LPD) to join the fleet, alongside INS Jalashwa, a US warship bought by India in 2007. The Navy is already in the process of getting the design for the LPDs ready in the next year or two and will move the government for sanction to build these warships.
&#8220;The plan is to add four more LPDs to the fleet and these would operate alongside INS Jalashwa, the only LPD currently in service,&#8221; a senior Navy officer told PTI here on Sunday. &#8220;In the coming year or two, we are going to finalise the design for the LPD, which is somewhat akin to INS Jalashwa.
The government sanction for building these ships would be obtained next,&#8221; he said. INS Jalashwa &#8211; a Sanskrit name for Hippopotamus &#8211; is a replenishment and amphibious warfare ship with capacity to embark, transport and land a 1,000-men battalion along with equipment and tanks to support operations on enemy shores.
Being the second largest ship in the Navy inventory after aircraft carrier INS Viraat, Jalashwa is also capable of undertaking maritime surveillance, special operations, search and rescue, medical support as well as humanitarian aid. Jalashwa was originally commissioned in the US Navy as USS Trenton and had served for 36 years when India bought it for USD 48.44 million and commissioned it in its Navy in June 2007.
After a refit programme at Norfolk, US, Jalashwa joined the Indian Navy service late in 2007 and is based under the Eastern Naval Command in Visakhapatnam. Jalashwa became the first ship the US transferred to India. It is also the first LPD in the Indian Navy service.
&#8220;The need for such a landing transport amphibious warship was felt in December 2004 when Tsunami waves hit Indian coast including the Andaman and Nicobar Islands and Southeast Asia,&#8221; the officer said. India had rushed its warships with medical aid and food to the countries hit by Tsunami, but an LPD, which could be converted into a multi-bed hospital, would have made a difference, they said.
&#8220;But more than that, LPDs provide the Navy strategic reach to operate far away from Indian shores and support amphibious warfare,&#8221; they added. Jalashwa also carries four mechanised landing craft and eight landing assault craft, which could be launched by flooding the ship&#8217;s well deck, a speciality of LPDs. These craft could reach enemy shores and dock to deliver infantry and mechanised troops, tanks and equipment.

It also has a flight deck for operating four medium helicopters simultaneously, apart from operating Vertical Take-Off and Landing (VTOL) aircraft such as Sea Harriers, which the Navy possesses, in special circumstances.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

India will get Gorshkov in good shape: Russian envoy


India will get Gorshkov in good shape: Russian envoy - Yahoo! India News

Mon, Dec 14 05:20 PM

New Delhi, Dec.14 (ANI): It's official now. After India, Russia has also confirmed that *problems relating to the price of the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov has been sorted out*, and it will be delivered to India in a good shape.

Talking to reporters here, new Russian envoy Alexander Kadakin said: "*The pricing talks is successful and is sorted out, Gorshkov will be supplied to India in a very good shape as razor edge technology as India wants*".

The Russian envoy further said:"*We are building a new heart into a middle-aged gentleman Gorshkov, which will be called VikramAditya*".

The pricing of the Admiral Gorshkov has been a contentious issue in the India-Russia strategic relationship for almost six years.

A deal for purchasing the ship was signed in Januray 2004. The original price was pegged at 974 million dollars, but in November 2007, Russia asked India to pay 1.2 billion USD, and this year, pushed it up to 2.2 billion USD. The eventual cost was pegged at a whopping 2.9 billion USD, which was almost three times the original cost.

Refusing to divulge the final price at which the deal has been struck, Ambassador Kadakin said unnecessary hype has been created over the deal.

*Speculation suggests that the final price will be settled at 2.5 billion USD.*

The price Issue is believed to have been resolved during Prime MInister Manmohan Singh's recent visit to Moscow.

Both countries signed seven agreements, including a *historic broad-based umbrella agreement on the peaceful use of nuclear energy.*

According to Ambassador Kadakin, *Russia will also supply a new batch of Sukhois.* *There was also progress on a probable purchase of medium-range transport planes*, he added. 
By Naveen Kapoor (ANI)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

*India: Global hub for warship-building IDRW.ORG*

Strategic circles are abuzz with rumours that the United Kingdom will soon offer India one of the new-generation aircraft carriers that it is constructing, since they are turning out too expensive for the Royal Navy to afford. Interestingly, India will almost certainly turn down the offer.The Royal Navy had planned to build two Carrier Vessels Future (CVFs): the 65,000 tonne HMS Queen Elizabeth and HMS Prince of Wales. With the budgeted price of US $6.4 billion (Rs 30,000 crore) for the pair, now apparently the cost of each, building a third and selling it abroad is an option being considered to reduce the unit price. But, in contrast to this exorbitant price, the cost of India&#8217;s 44,000 tonne Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC), under construction at Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL), is barely a third of the Queen Elizabeth. And the Indian Navy&#8217;s next IAC, a 60,000 tonne behemoth like the Queen Elizabeth, will cost less than half its British counterpart.

In the gloomy framework of Indian defence production, warship-building has emerged as a silver lining. The Kolkata class destroyers, being built at Mazagon Dock Ltd, Mumbai, will cost the navy Rs 3,800 crore each, one-third the global price for comparative warships. The INS Shivalik, now completing sea trials, is a world-class frigate built at Indian prices. Earlier this year, addressing an industries body, the Indian Navy&#8217;s chief designer, Rear Admiral MK Badhwar, called for making India a global hub for building warships.

While his appeal might have been tinged with strategic motivation &#8212; a larger warship industry would bring down unit prices, providing the navy with even more bang for the buck &#8212; there is little doubt that shipbuilders would profit more from crafting warships than from slapping together merchant vessels. India has developed the capabilities, including, crucially, the design expertise, to produce world-class warships. But the defence shipyards do not have the capacity to meet even the Indian Navy&#8217;s needs; playing the international warship market needs clear-sighted government intervention to synergise the working of public and private shipbuilders.

Building a merchant ship is a relatively cheap and simple process, from design to outfitting. Essentially, it involves welding together a hull (often from imported steel) and then installing imported systems such as engines, radars, the steering, navigation and communications systems, and some specialist systems, e.g. for cargo handling. Imported components form the bulk of the cost, with little value addition within the shipyard. A commercial shipyard&#8217;s business plan revolves around bulk manufacture, compensating for the small profit margins by churning out as many ships as possible.

Creating a warship is infinitely more complex, and expensive. The design process is critical, with complex software shaping the &#8220;stealthiest&#8221; possible ship, virtually undetectable to an enemy. Next, a host of sensors and weapons must be accommodated to deal with different threats: enemy ships, submarines, aircraft and incoming missiles. Harmonising their different frequencies, and canalising information and weapons control into a single command centre, involves weaving an elaborate electronic tapestry.

Actually building the warship is a labour-intensive task, which involves painstakingly duplicating key systems so that the vessel can sail and fight even with one side blown out by the enemy. More than 400 kilometres of wiring must be laid out inside, all of it marked and accessible to permit repair and maintenance. A modern frigate has 25 kilometres of pipelines, built from 10,000 separate pieces of piping.

All this generates many jobs. An army of skilled craftsmen, many more than in merchant shipbuilding, does most of this work manually, through an elaborate eco-system of 100-200 private firms feeding into each warship. And these numbers are growing as defence shipyards increasingly outsource, using their own employees only for core activities like hull fabrication; fitting propulsion equipment; and installing weapon systems and sensors.

In this manpower-intensive field, India enjoys obvious advantages over the European warship builders that rule the market. These advantages are far less pronounced in merchant shipbuilding, where Korean and Chinese shipyards are turbocharged by a combination of inexpensive labour, indirect subsidies, and unflinching government support.

What makes India a potential powerhouse in warship-building is not so much its labour-cost advantage as a strong design capability that the navy has carefully nurtured since 1954, when the Directorate General of Naval Design first took shape. The importance of design capability has been amply illustrated in the bloated CVF programme. The UK, having wound up its naval design bureau, has already paid over a billion dollars to private companies to design the aircraft carrier. And with every minor redesign, not unusual while building a new warship, the design bill and the programme cost goes higher.

India has everything it takes to be a warship-building superpower: the springboard of design expertise; cheap and skilled labour; and mounting experience in building successful warships. What it lacks is capacity, which the government can augment with the help of private shipyards. This will significantly augment private shipyard revenue, boost defence exports, and provide the government with another strategic tool for furthering its interests in the Indian Ocean region.


----------



## sudhir007

*RUSI - Sixty-five thousand tonnes of ambition*

Sixty-five thousand tonnes of ambition

Recent reports of Indian intentions to purchase an aircraft carrier from Britain would not substantially add to India's ambitions to be a global power. However, the rumours are symbolic of India's delicate strategic balancing act as it shifts its focus to China.

By Shashank Joshi for RUSI.org

Britain's imperial control over India was secured by its mastery of the seas, what strategists today call 'command of the commons'. The very idea that the United Kingdom could sell one of the Royal Navy's - and indeed the nation's - most potent political and military assets to its erstwhile colony is therefore of considerable symbolic importance - both because of the geopolitical inversion that it represents, and also the implications for India's ascent from a regional to global power.

In November 2009, The Guardian reported that one of Britain's two forthcoming Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carriers, each costing $2bn, could be sold to India as part of next year's strategic defence review. India is reported to have lodged 'a firm expression of interest'.

Each ship will displace 65,000 tonnes (three times the size of the preceding Invincible class carriers), will be specially configured for power projection, and will be the most capable carriers outside of the United States Navy. There is minimal official evidence to support the story, and any Indian Navy interest is more likely to be in understanding the ships' design and technology than in the purchase of a hull. India's defence establishment has severe and sometimes crippling difficulties with efficient and timely procurement, and has budgetary constraints of its own. In 2008, sources raised the possible sale of the USN aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk, but nothing transpired. The report could be an attempt by the Indians to shake Russia out of its lethargic refurbishment of the Admiral Gorshkov. Lastly, Britain's Ministry of Defence (MoD) labeled the report 'unfounded speculation', although the denial was awkwardly worded and there are strong political incentives to issue such a statement. Nonetheless, if a deal were to pass, there could be far-reaching military and political consequences for both sides and outside powers.


*Indian Seapower*

*Naval expansion*

The Indian Navy (IN), the world's fifth largest, has wide-ranging maritime aspirations. As early as 2000, Defence Minister George Fernandes defined India's sphere of interest as extending 'from the North of the Arabian Sea to the South China sea'. A year later, India patrolled the Malacca Straits in the aftermath of 9/11, on America's request. In 2004, its ships played a prominent role in humanitarian operations after the Indian Ocean earthquake. India's first naval doctrine was released in the same year. Two years later, four Indian warships in the Mediterranean evacuated thousands from Lebanon during the war between Israel and Hezbollah. In 2008, Admiral Navy Chief Sureesh Mehta announced that 'by 2022, we plan to have a 160-plus ship navy, including three aircraft carriers, 60 major combatants, including submarines and close to 400 aircraft of different types', constituting 'a formidable three dimensional force with satellite surveillance and networking'.

India's naval expansion accords with rapidly growing perception of a threat from China, whose surface fleet is three times as large and is supported by five times the personnel. The notion of a 'string of pearls', referring to Chinese political and military ties with states on India's periphery, is ubiquitous in strategic circles. This fear is compounded by the pace and scale of Chinese military, and especially naval, modernisation. China has also intensified its claim on India's north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh, blocked a $3bn loan from the Asian Development Bank directed at the province, issued a demarche after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh campaigned there, and reportedly increased the frequency of incursions. As India's strategic attention shifts from Pakistan to China, its orientation is becoming increasingly maritime in nature; India's Sea Lanes of Communication (SLOC), along which its energy supplies travel, are perceived to be vulnerable to coercive disruption during a crisis or war. This shift to naval concerns was reinforced by the amphibious nature of the Mumbai terrorist attacks in November 2008.

*India's carrier fleet*

Presently, the Indian Navy possesses the INS Viraat, an ageing platform that served the UK as HMS Hermes in the Falklands, but cannot launch heavy combat aircraft from its short runway. It was expected to serve until 2011-2, but after recent refurbishments may endure until 2019. The Admiral Gorshkov, purchased from Russia and bedevilled by delays and spiralling costs, is anticipated to enter the fleet in 2012-3 as the INS Vikramaditya. Finally, the first of India's Vikrant class or Indigenous Aircraft Carrier, the INS Vikrant, is expected to enter into service in 2014, with a second to follow three years later.

If, as is likely, the Vikramaditya replaces the Viraat, then India could possess three carriers by 2017 (delays are probably inevitable). This would guarantee that at least one carrier would be deployed whatever the state of maintenance operations, and that carriers could potentially be simultaneously deployed in the Indian Ocean, Arabian Sea, and Bay of Bengal. These carrier groups would be equipped with highly capable BrahMos cruise missiles, advanced MiG-29Ks, and limited submarine escorts. Depending on China's naval modernisation, this would constitute Asia's largest, most advanced and most offensively capable naval force.

*The Queen Elizabeth class carriers*
*Drawbacks*

It is unclear why the Indian Navy would seek to procure a Queen Elizabeth class carrier: whether they would replace or augment the prospective Vikramaditya. Financial constraints and force planning imply the former, since India would be unlikely to pay an extra $3bn to Russia for an additional carrier whose function has not been articulated in naval doctrine or strategic planning. At the same time, a few factors speak against India purchasing a replacement British carrier.

First, the sheer size of the vessels - capable of carrying forty aircraft - would render them expensive to man and equip with airpower. An extra carrier group would be costly to support in terms of protective screens of surface ships, anti-submarine platforms, and submarine escorts. The naval budget has risen rapidly in recent years, but could not support this scale of expansion. Some naval thinkers contend that inadequately protected aircraft carriers are deeply vulnerable, and consequently of limited military use in a conflict if put at risk by an adversary. This is borne out by the British experience during the Falklands War, and current US concerns over China's growing submarine force. For India, a hugely costly platform that could be 'asymmetrically' neutralised would represent a poor investment. 

Second, issues that were invoked during the prospective purchase of the USS Kitty Hawk emerge here: although the flight deck of the Queen Elizabeth class carriers is not much larger than that of the Vikramaditya, the aircraft capacity is twice as large. Indian sailors may not possess the experience to manage a correspondingly more complicated flight deck.

Third, the British carriers are not likely to be as adapted to Indian needs as the Vikramaditya will be. The latter will employ a STOBAR configuration (ski-jump on the bow and three arrestor wires on the stern) with an eye to the Indian purchase of MiG29Ks. The British carrier will use STOVL, as is appropriate to the British fleet of Harriers and the anticipated F-35s. However, this is not a major concern because the British design is anticipated to be modifiable, and arrestor wires could be installed at reasonable cost.

Fourth, India may be concerned about too rapid an expansion in naval capabilities during a period of heightened regional tension. India's previous use of an aircraft carrier, during the 1971 Bangladesh War, was to launch attacks on Pakistani territory. Pakistan may use procurement of an additional carrier, or an accelerated procurement of a replacement for Viraat, as a pretext for a more offensive posture on Kashmir or advancement of its ballistic missile and nuclear programmes. China may also gain wider acceptance of its own modernisation. Regional powers who have undertaken joint naval exercises with India may become warier of its ambitions.

Fifth, and potentially most important, India may jeopardise its deeply rooted defence relationship with Russia. Bharat Karnad, a former member of India's National Security Advisory Board, has cautioned that if India chose an American aircraft in its $11bn tender for multirole combat aircraft, 'the tourniquet of spares and servicing support could be applied across the board, resulting in a rapid degrading of the readiness aspects of the Indian military [and] a cutback in the Russian involvement in many high value military technology collaboration projects'.

He goes on to speculate that 'there is the possibility of Russia making common cause with China in denying India a permanent seat in the UN Security Council, a seat India craves'. Although the Gorshkov deal is not as lucrative, Russia would likely take issue with Indian rejection at this late stage. It should be noted that although 70 per cent of India's present military equipment is of Soviet or Russian origin, Russia also depends on India as a major customer and might be self-deterred from taking excessively punitive measures.


*Opportunities*

On the other hand, the acquisition of a Queen Elizabeth class carrier (or a carrier with a similar design) could also bring several benefits. The expanded aircraft capacity over the Vikramaditya would allow for the long-term expansion of naval airpower. The editor of Jane's Navy International suggests that 'It's all about power projection. The Indian Navy is in the process of expanding its reach as a naval force capable of operating far from its own shores'. The actual difference in power projection depends on the Navy's ability to acquire a suitable aerial contingent and ancillary ships, but the Vikramaditya would likely be a faster ship. The service life of the British carrier, though, would be up to three decades longer.

It is also significant that the British carrier was adapted to be interoperable with the US Navy. In February 2009, executives of Lockheed Martin claimed that 'the Indian Navy has expressed an interest in the [fifth-generation] F-35B', for which the Queen Elizabeth class carriers are optimised, adding that the F-16, entered in India's tender for 126 multi-role combat aircraft, is 'the bridge to the F-35 for India'. These comments could be nothing more than a tactic to encourage Indian consideration of the F-16. But in the context of the 'New framework for the US-India Defense relationship' of 2005, the possibility of configuring a major platform for US assets would be of potential strategic value.

*Wider implications*

Dr. Lee Willett, Head of the Maritime Studies Programme at RUSI, argues that 'there is no public indication as yet that this story has any substance. In the context of the current visceral debates in the UK regarding the defence budget and the Future Defence Review, there are many different rumours emanating from different sources for different reasons often due to vested interests. If there is any substance to the story, it is likely that the potential sale of one carrier will be just one of many options being considered within the defence review thinking.'

'The Government has stated clearly and regularly that the UK's own requirement for two carriers remains,' he adds. 'This raises the question of whether - if there is any truth in this story - the UK should actually consider adding a third carrier to the programme, with that third carrier being the ship sold to the Indian Navy. This would potentially reduce the cost of all three ships, would enable the UK to sell the third ship at market value, and would extend the carrier programme's investment in British industry and jobs'. The IN's interest may be in the design and technology principles which are underpinning the UK's delivery of two state-of-the-art carriers for &#163;5 billion for the pair. One Indian naval source suggested that 'If we were to be interested at all in the Queen Elizabeth class, it would be because of their claimed air defenses [and] what they claim their radar systems could do'.

If Indian intentions transcend design and technology, the strategic consequences of a sale could be severe for the UK. HMS Invincible was decommissioned in July 2005, Ark Royal is planned to be decommissioned in 2015, and Illustrious in 2012. After 2015, therefore, Britain would be left with just one aircraft carrier. Along with its two major twentieth-century withdrawals from bases in Singapore and East of Suez, this would mark a milestone in the Royal Navy's ongoing retrenchment. It would also constrain Britain's ability to simultaneously defend local waters and engage in power projection without local bases. In the summer, former chief of defence staff Lord Guthrie had questioned Britain's need for two carriers at all, asking 'Are there other, better ways of delivering sea power, maybe with more frigates? How good are aircraft carriers at chasing Somali pirates in the Gulf of Aden'? The sale of a carrier could dovetail with an intellectual shift in the strategic defence review to manpower-centric conceptions of war, increasingly salient after the British experience in Iraq and Afghanistan. Alternatively, mounting casualties in the latter theatre could instill a wariness to commit troops, strengthening the case for carrier-based air power, as applied against Serbia during the 1999 Kosovo war.

What could be equally important in the medium to long-term would be the shift in the naval balance. At present, Britain has a 3:1 superiority in carriers over India. If a sale occurs, India could reverse that figure in under a decade, giving it the world's second largest number of carriers. Britain at present supports India's bid for a permanent seat on the UN Security Council. The UK's own position is perceived to depend on its nuclear status and formidable military capacity. With the future of Britain's nuclear deterrent under considerable debate and the possibility of a precipitous decline in its expeditionary capabilities, the UK might judge that India's accession to the UN Security Council could come at cost to itself. Britain may therefore soften its enthusiasm for India's bid, as might France. Russia also supports India's bid, and a weakening in the Indo-Russia defence relationship could similarly imperil its backing. These are merely possible rather than probable scenarios, but their magnitude renders them worthy of attention.

India's ambitions to be a global power would not be substantially more fulfilled by acquisition of a British rather than Russian carrier. The potential for integration with the F-35 is less consequential than seems, for India is jointly producing a fifth-generation fighter with Russia. The projection of power in defensive, coercive, or humanitarian operations would depend more on the number of carriers than their precise capabilities, although India would prefer a more advanced carrier built to British specifications. This is particularly imperative if India considers China its major peer competitor; any Chinese carrier would not emerge until 2014, and could therefore be a half-generation ahead in terms of technology. None of these considerations has been publicly aired, but they will weigh on the minds of strategists in Britain and India over the coming months.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

New Israeli unmanned wonder boat deployed in Persian Gulf

DEBKAfile Special Report

December 13, 2009, 9:04 AM (GMT+02:00)
Asians bid for first ever unmanned stealth craft, Protector SV

Asians bid for first ever unmanned stealth craft, Protector SV

The first unmanned stealth craft on the seas, designated Protector SV or Death Shark, recently deployed in the Persian Gulf, is in high demand after its successful performance with the Singapore Navy. DEBKAfile's military sources report that India and South Korea asked Israel's Rafael to build craft to their specifications when chief of staff, Lt. Gen. Gaby Ashkenazi visited their capitals earlier this month.

Western military naval experts rate the Protector as one of the most effective military and intelligence craft afloat today, whose features can take over many of the capabilities of big high-cost warships with large crews.

They say the wonder boat can easily cruise off the shores of Lebanon, Syria and Iran undetected for long periods due to its tested stealth design.

Operated by remote control from a shore base, the crewless nine-meter long speedboat is armed with a Close-in Weapon System (CIWS) for detecting and destroying incoming anti-ship missiles and enemy aircraft at short range. This system is a Typhoon-type heavy MK-49 Mod 0 machine gun capable of laser accuracy up to a range of 50 kilometers, which sticks to its target, whether on land, air or sea, even as the rigid-hull inflatable bounces on the waves at 40 knots.

The Death Shark's four cameras, functioning at the same distance and high definition as satellite cameras, can capture a license plate number from a distance of 26 kilometers. The stealth craft is also equipped with a sonar or radar system and electro-optics which transmit a three-dimensional image to its shore base, instruments for jamming enemy electronics and weapons for taking on large warships, such as torpedoes and explosive charges.

India and South Korea are attracted by these unique features which make the Protector ideal for deployment on oceans, narrow waterways, rivers and ports. Among its other features, the craft is equipped for active interception of terrorist incursions by sea, like the one that held Mumbai to siege in Nov. 2008.

DEBKAfile - New Israeli unmanned wonder boat deployed in Persian Gulf


----------



## TheBraveHeart

DATE:15/12/09
SOURCE:Flight International
*India cancels maritime patrol request for proposals*
By Siva Govindasamy

*India has cancelled a request for proposals for six medium-range maritime patrol aircraft *that it planned to operate in tandem with eight Boeing P-8Is it bought earlier in 2009.

"*The defence ministry and the navy had asked for the proposals, but they withdrew the tender a few months ago," says an industry source close to the ministry. "There is no indication of when a fresh tender will be issued, although it appears as though this procurement has gone down in the navy's list of priorities."
*
Boeing-Poseidon-P-8I

New Delhi had been assessing medium-range aircraft to replace the Indian navy's 12 Britten-Norman Islanders, which the service hopes to begin retiring from around 2013. It had planned to either transfer the Islanders to the Indian coastguard, or convert them for use as trainers. Myanmar, which sourced two Islanders from India for its coastguard several years ago, could also be a recipient, say industry sources.

Jets and turboprops had been assessed for the requirement. Sources say that Brazil's Embraer, which already has a maritime patrol version of its EMB-145 and is helping to modify the same type for an indigenous Indian air force airborne early warning and control requirement, was a possible contender.

Boeing had offered a modified version of the P-8I, while Israel's Elta Systems has been pushing a maritime patrol variant of the Dassault Falcon 900 business jet. Northrop Grumman was also hoping to compete with its E-2D, while other turboprop alternatives were maritime patrol variants of the ATR 72 and the EADS Casa C-295.

India is the first export customer for Boeing's P-8, having selected the type to replace its navy Tupolev Tu-142 turboprops. The service, which has often been neglected in favour of the air force and army, has received a boost in recent years as the country's politicians seek to establish their maritime capabilities.

Observers say the nation needs to augment its maritime patrol capabilities due to growing tensions with neighbours such as Pakistan and Sri Lanka, the growing influence of China in the Indian Ocean, and the rise of piracy in the Arabian Sea.

Earlier in December, India issued a request for information for new naval fighters that will be capable of operating on two indigenous aircraft carriers projected to be in service by the end of the next decade. Boeing, Dassault and Lockheed Martin received the RFI, according to industry sources. This did not indicate the number of aircraft required, and asked only for information on available technologies and capabilities with their respective F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, Rafale and F-35 Joint Strike Fighter designs.

This is in addition to the induction of RSK MiG-29K carrier-borne fighters and naval variants of the indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft, six of which were ordered earlier this year, over the next decade. It also keen to buy new anti-submarine warfare helicopters and wants to induct a range of unmanned air vehicles.

India cancels maritime patrol request for proposals


----------



## Free Tibet

We have already imbibed this technology at the higher end of the learning curve 
Chairman and managing director, Mazagon Dock Limited, 
Vice Admiral H.S. MALHI (retd) AVSM, VSM

On Project 17

*We are building three frigates of the Shivalik class, also called Project 17, of which the first ship is now in the final stages of being commissioned.* Last time when we met, I had mentioned some issues with the GE turbine engine. That had set us back by a few months. We were keen on delivering the ship prior to monsoons this year. However, that deadline could not be met. The ship has undergone a number of trials at sea. At the moment, she is dry-docked, after which a final machinery trials are planned. The ship will be delivered to the Indian Navy early next year. We are conducting the trials in conjunction with Navys Overseeing Team as well as the ships staff and Naval Trial Agencies. The second ship of Project 17 will be delivered seven to eight months after the delivery of the first one. The third one will take that much more time after the delivery of the second one. Our biggest constraint is deploying limited number of Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM)s representatives simultaneously on three ships for carrying out equipment trials and defect rectifications, if any.

On Project 15A

*Our other major project is 15A, which is progressing very smoothly. The first ship of this Project will be out in August 2011 and the next two will follow in August 2012 and 2013. The first destroyer*, which was launched nearly a year and a half ago, is being outfitted at the moment. The second one was launched on September 18 this year. This was the first launch at MDL and indeed in the country to be pontoon-assisted. Pontoon-assisted launch overcomes the tidal constraints, which we face owing to limited depth of water along our waterfront. The other advantage of this type of launching is that weight of the ship at launch is no longer a restricting factor and, therefore, much more pre-launch outfitting is possible.
We put pontoons fore and aft and take her out. This has been a big success and we are very proud of it. The third one will also be a pontoon-assisted launch, in March next year.

*On Submarine Building*

The third project that we are currently working on is Scorpene Submarine, where we have made considerable progress fabricating the pressure hull. The first boat is almost complete. In fact, we have progressed so well that the fabrication of the pressure hull for the fourth boat has also commenced. At the moment, we are waiting for the equipment to come from various OEMs. On receiving this equipment, it will be put on to the cradles and installed in the hull. Once all the equipment goes in, the hull will be welded together to form the submarine. For majority of the equipment, we are through with various stages of price negotiations and now we only have to place the order. *Contrary to some press reports, our collaboration with the OEM is progressing very smoothly. *Both sides are very happy with absorption of technology. *All the issues that we had in the beginning pertaining to the infrastructure and industrial means (since we had not undertaken submarine construction for many years) have been resolved in very quick time. The skills of our workers are being admired by our collaborators, who consider them on par with the best in the world.* In fact, the number of non-conformities or the defects that come up during construction have reduced drastically. We are really proud of our welders, structural fitters and other operatives. As far as infrastructure is concerned, we have procured additional equipment, so that work can be speeded up. At the same time, we are also setting up a full-fledged workshop with requisite facilities in order to carry out simultaneous construction of the hull at two different sites. This is being done to catch up, at the earliest possible, with delay which was not envisaged. This workshop will be set up at our Alcock Yard, where we earlier did heavy engineering work for the ONGC.

Despite our efforts in compressing the time-frame, there may be some delay in delivering all six submarines by the contractual date of December 2017, which is common in such complex project. To put this programme in perspective, TOT has been a huge success. We have imbibed the technology of constructing pressure hull very well.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheBraveHeart

*Gorshkov price is settled with Russia at $2.3 billion*

The *price of aircraft carrier Gorshkov has been finally settled at US $2.3 billion*.

*Notwithstanding some bitterness, the Indian side finally agreed to pay this price* after being told by the Prime Minister's Office that the *high level of friendship with Russia has to be maintained and an agreement had to be worked out*, preferably before Manmohan Singh left for Moscow Dec 6.

That *was indeed done on the morning of Dec 4, Navy Day*, with a visiting Russian delegation, according to the latest issue of India Strategic defence magazine. Defence ministry officials refused to comment on the development.

The Indian side had asked for some additional onboard equipment at least as part of the increased price, but within that price, which the Russians agreed to. Details of that were still being finalized with the Russians 10 days later in the Indian capital.

The original agreement with the Russians signed in 2004 was for $974 million for the carrier's refurbishment and upgrade, Gorshkov itself being offered free of cost. The delivery was then set for 2008.

In 2007, Rosoboronexport, the sole Russian agency responsible for selling and exporting weapon systems, indicated a delay in the delivery of the carrier. In 2008, it demanded an additional $1.2 billion in writing saying it had made mistakes in calculations and that it had to many more miles of wiring for instance than it had originally thought.

After that, during the negotiations to settle the dispute arising from this new demand, Rosoboronexport representatives mentioned varying figures asking for still more money, taking the cost of the carrier to $2.9 billion.

*Rising prices of oil, which is consumed during the trials, was among the reasons quoted for this second revision of the Gorshkov cost.*

The Indian side had agreed to consider the written request for additional $1.2 billion but declined to entertain anything above that.

Well placed sources from Moscow told India Strategic that the Russian government asked Rosoboronexport to come down to $2.4 billion and it also submitted a letter in this regard to the Indian Navy's negotiating team.

Finally, *India agreed to pay a total of $2.3 billion but with a request for some additional equipment, and the Russians agreed to that.
*
*India has also agreed for delivery of the carrier, which the Navy urgently needs, by 2012 without any penalty.
*
It may be noted that the Russian government paid the Sevmash shipyard, which is doing the repair work on Gorshkov, $250 million as credit to ensure that the work did not stop. India had paid $600 million at the time of the contract, and another $122 million in August this year.

*India has already paid more than $600 million for 16 Mig 29K carrier borne aircraft, the first four of which have been delivered at the INS Hansa, the naval base in Goa.*

The *Indian Navy has asked for 29 more Mig 29Ks, the proposal for which has been cleared by the government.* An order is likely to be placed soon.

*These deals, although related to the Gorshkov, are separate and the Mig 29K aircraft will operate from both the Gorshkov and India's first indigenous aircraft carrier now under construction at the Kochi shipyard in southern India.*

There has been no official confirmation of the price from either side but Russian sources said that the agreed price was "close to what the Indian Navy wanted".

The Indian prime minister's delegation did announce though from Moscow that the agreement over the price had been reached.

*"We do not know if the two sides shared some vodka over the deal, but there is goodwill between the negotiators on both the sides following the conclusion of the price,"* said an informed source.

Gorshkov price is settled with Russia at $2.3 billion- Hindustan Times
------------------
Earlier this week, it was reported to be between $2.3-2.5billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

India did the right thing, I am happy.


----------



## DavyJones

excellent sudhir - amazing pics - any idea which carrier are the Mig29s practising from ?
I'm looking forward to seeing them over the Indian seas!


----------



## TheBraveHeart

In another development, the five *Ilyushin Il-38 May* which were sent to Russia due to some problems and for modifications have returned to Indian Navy sometime back........There were some issues which I guess have been sorted...

P.S The news is almost certain but I can't provide a link!!!


----------



## RPK

Stealth warships to get deadlier IDRW.ORG

The Indian Navy&#8217;s prestigious Project 28, the programme to build four of the world&#8217;s stealthiest anti-submarine corvettes, is on track to become even more cutting edge. By the end of this month, three international shipbuilders will be bidding to provide Kolkata-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) with the technology to build a major part of the corvettes &#8212; the entire superstructure &#8212; with lightweight composites.

By making the superstructure, which is the upper part of the ship that rests on the hull, of lighter composite material, the 2,500-tonne warships will become lighter, stealthier and far more stable in the water. Already acclaimed as world-class warships, composite superstructures will make them amongst the most effective submarine hunters in any of the world&#8217;s navies.

Business Standard has learned that the Ministry of Defence will shortly issue tenders to three shipbuilders with extensive experience in fabricating composites. Kockums of Sweden, a subsidiary of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS), which builds the world&#8217;s stealthiest warships, the 650-tonne Visby class corvettes, is a leading contender; also in the fray are Greek shipbuilder, Intermarine; and Korea&#8217;s Kangnam Corporation.

With composite materials increasingly crucial to warships, this lucrative tender could open the door for broader partnership with Indian defence shipyards.

The three companies are maintaining a discrete silence for now, but an aide to the spokesperson of TKMS admitted, &#8220;India is an interesting market for TKMS at the moment because of the serious attention that the government of India is giving to the technical future of the Indian Navy.&#8221;

The first two corvettes of Project 28, which are nearing completion, have already been built with conventional steel superstructures. Subsequent corvettes, that is the third ship onwards, can have composite superstructures. The chairman and managing director of GRSE, Rear Admiral KC Sekhar, told Business Standard during a visit to GRSE in August that, &#8220;Composite materials technology can only be incorporated for the third and fourth ships of Project 28. The first corvette is already 90 per cent completed. Eighty per cent of the superstructure is ready for the second corvette.&#8221;

All the high technology going into Project 28 is boosting costs; GRSE and the defence ministry are locked in negotiations to finalise a price for the corvettes. Since 2003, when the order was placed, GRSE has worked on Project 28 based on nothing more than a Letter of Intent (LoI) from the ministry. The cost mentioned in that LoI was derived from the cost of the earlier Project 25A, for previous generation Kora class corvettes.

But now, that cost has ballooned, partly because of repeated changes that the Navy has demanded in order to keep Project 28 at the cutting edge of stealth technology. The LoI&#8217;s Rs 2,800 crore for the four ships of Project 28 (Rs 700 crore per corvette), has swelled to Rs 7,000 crore (Rs 1,750 crore per corvette). And, since the cost of the first ship of Project 28 was to determine the real cost of Project 28, the defence ministry has little option but to pay that amount.

But Business Standard has learned that the MoD-GRSE negotiations could soon have a happy ending.

Although the order was placed in 2003, the ministry is likely to agree to a &#8220;commencement of production&#8221; date of March 2006, to compensate for the delays caused by repeated changes in specifications.

Since the first Project 28 corvette is likely to roll out in 2012, that will amount to a notional build period of 6 years, in line with the time that most foreign shipyards take to produce the first ship of a class. Subsequent ships, however, are expected to be churned out much faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yashraj

Great Going.........The Part I like Most is "*to provide *Kolkata-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) with *the technology *to build a major part of the corvettes  the entire superstructure  with lightweight composites."


----------



## sudhir007

Gorshkov price is settled with Russia at $2.3 billion IDRW.ORG

The price of aircraft carrier Gorshkov has been finally settled at US $2.3 billion.

Notwithstanding some bitterness, the Indian side finally agreed to pay this price after being told by the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office that the high level of friendship with Russia has to be maintained and an agreement had to be worked out, preferably before Manmohan Singh left for Moscow Dec 6.

That was indeed done on the morning of Dec 4, Navy Day, with a visiting Russian delegation, according to the latest issue of India Strategic defence magazine. Defence ministry officials refused to comment on the development.

The Indian side had asked for some additional onboard equipment at least as part of the increased price, but within that price, which the Russians agreed to. Details of that were still being finalized with the Russians 10 days later in the Indian capital.

The original agreement with the Russians signed in 2004 was for $974 million for the carrier&#8217;s refurbishment and upgrade, Gorshkov itself being offered free of cost. The delivery was then set for 2008.

In 2007, Rosoboronexport, the sole Russian agency responsible for selling and exporting weapon systems, indicated a delay in the delivery of the carrier. In 2008, it demanded an additional $1.2 billion in writing saying it had made mistakes in calculations and that it had to many more miles of wiring for instance than it had originally thought.

After that, during the negotiations to settle the dispute arising from this new demand, Rosoboronexport representatives mentioned varying figures asking for still more money, taking the cost of the carrier to $2.9 billion.

Rising prices of oil, which is consumed during the trials, was among the reasons quoted for this second revision of the Gorshkov cost.

The Indian side had agreed to consider the written request for additional $1.2 billion but declined to entertain anything above that.

Well placed sources from Moscow told India Strategic that the Russian government asked Rosoboronexport to come down to $2.4 billion and it also submitted a letter in this regard to the Indian Navy&#8217;s negotiating team.

Finally, India agreed to pay a total of $2.3 billion but with a request for some additional equipment, and the Russians agreed to that.

India has also agreed for delivery of the carrier, which the Navy urgently needs, by 2012 without any penalty.

It may be noted that the Russian government paid the Sevmash shipyard, which is doing the repair work on Gorshkov, $250 million as credit to ensure that the work did not stop. India had paid $600 million at the time of the contract, and another $122 million in August this year.

India has already paid more than $600 million for 16 Mig 29K carrier borne aircraft, the first four of which have been delivered at the INS Hansa, the naval base in Goa.

The Indian Navy has asked for 29 more Mig 29Ks, the proposal for which has been cleared by the government. An order is likely to be placed soon.

These deals, although related to the Gorshkov, are separate and the Mig 29K aircraft will operate from both the Gorshkov and India&#8217;s first indigenous aircraft carrier now under construction at the Kochi shipyard in southern India.

There has been no official confirmation of the price from either side but Russian sources said that the agreed price was &#8220;close to what the Indian Navy wanted&#8221;.

The Indian prime minister&#8217;s delegation did announce though from Moscow that the agreement over the price had been reached.

&#8220;We do not know if the two sides shared some vodka over the deal, but there is goodwill between the negotiators on both the sides following the conclusion of the price,&#8221; said an informed source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Boeing sources wares from Indian firms for maritime aircraft IDRW.ORG*

Boeing has tied up with four Indian firms to source electronic equipment to meet a part of the offsets obligations as part of its sale of eight P8-I multi-mission maritime aircraft (MMA) to the Indian Navy.

Boeing is on schedule to meet its deadline for supplying the aircraft to India by 2013, Vivek Lall, vice president and country head for Boeing Integrated Defense Systems (IDS), was quoted as telling India Strategic defence magazine.

The company will meet its commitments in terms of timeline and offsets obligations, he added.

Boeing had recently signed agreements with three Indian public sector companies and one private sector firm to source some avionics and electronic equipment, but Lall gave no specific details.

&#8220;Boeing has released purchase contracts to the Electronics Corp of India Ltd (ECIL), HAL Avionics Division, Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) and Avantel Softech Ltd,&#8221; he said.

Equipment and software from the Indian suppliers will be taken to Seattle, where the world&#8217;s largest factory makes Boeing&#8217;s commercial airplanes, for integration with the systems supplied by US companies.

The $2.1-billion deal, signed after a global tender, entails a 30-per cent offsets commitment for Boeing, envisaging much more worth of investments back into India and some transfer of technology.

Boeing, however, is supplying only aircraft built on a modern Boeing 737-800 platform, and Harpoon Block II anti-ship/submarine missiles. The onboard combat systems supplied by other companies are part of the deal but being acquired through the US government under its foreign military sales programme.

The P8-I deal is a package of the Boeing 737-800 hybrid aircraft, Raytheon&#8217;s advanced AN/APY-10 synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for tracking ships, submarines and small coastal vessels even on high speed.

Also included is Northrop Grumman&#8217;s electronic warfare self-protection suite, BAE Systems&#8216; countermeasures dispenser system, Smith Aerospace&#8217;s flight and stores (or weapons) management system, and GE-SAFRAN&#8217;s powerful CFM 56-7 engines.

Besides the crew, the aircraft can have up to seven operator consoles to tackle various threats.

Official sources indicated that the initial payment in accordance with the contract towards its implementation had been made by the Indian defence ministry.

India will be the first country to get this sophisticated technology, and nearly around the same time when the US Navy, which has paid for its development, gets it. The aircraft is under test now.

Though the onboard technologies are the most sophisticated developed so far, there is scope for future technology insertions due to the aircraft&#8217;s open architecture, said Lall, a distinguished Indian origin aerospace expert settled in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

*Submarines: Powering Up Arihant*

December 7, 2009: Six months ago, with great fanfare, India launched its first nuclear submarine, the INS Arihant (Destroyer of Enemies). This came after over a decade of planning and construction. India has since revealed that the nuclear power plant for Arihant is not yet operational, and it may take up to a year to get that taken care of. Then will come a year of sea trials, followed by the commissioning of Arihant into service. Even then, Arihant will not be a regular member of the fleet, but a "technology demonstrator" ship. That's why Arihant has only four silos for SLBMs (sea launched ballistic missiles). Arihant will be used to develop and test firing SLBMs while submerged. India's existing SLBM, Sagarika, has been test fired by silos fitted to pontoons, but appears too large to fit into the Arihant silos.

The Arihant is based on the Russian Charlie II sub, which it resembles. Russia retired all its Charlie class subs in the early 1990s. India leased one from 1988-91, and gained a great deal of familiarity with it. The Charlie class had eight launch tubes, outside the pressure hull, for anti-ship cruise missiles. The Arihant has four vertical missile silos. The exact purpose of vertical launch tubes on the Arihant is unclear. The navy revealed very little detail on the new sub (which, until two years ago, the government refused to say anything about.) Access by photographers was restricted. It's possible that a Sagarika II, which may already be in development, is designed to fit the Arihant silos.

The new Indian SSN was long referred to as the ATV (Advanced Technology Vessel) class. The ATV project was kept secret. One reason for the secrecy was that so much of the ATV project involved developing a compact, light water reactor technology that would fit in a submarine. This 83 MW reactor makes the Arihant underpowered by the standards of other SSNs, and the Indians give the Arihant's top speed as 55 kilometers an hour.

Once the Arihant class design is proven, a slightly larger version will be built as a class of three SSBN (ballistic missile carrying sub). This was how everyone else did it, including the Chinese and Americans. Get an SSN operational, then modify the design to include some SLBM launch tubes. India also plans to build six SSNs based on the Arihant. All ten subs are part of a program that will eventually cost over $10 billion.

Early next year, India will take possession of a leased (for ten years) Russian Akula II nuclear sub. The Akula II is normally armed with cruise missiles, in its four larger (530mm) torpedo tubes. Since these have a range of 3,000 kilometers, they cannot be sold to India because of the Missile Technology Control Regim treaty Russia signed. Instead, the Indians will use the shorter (300 kilometers) range Klub missile. The Akula II also has four normal sized torpedo tubes. The Akula II boat will mainly serve to train Indian sailors who will operate the three SSBNs (nuclear powered subs carrying SLBMs) and six SSNs (torpedo armed attack boats.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Scorpene tangled in govt web*

Scorpene tangled in govt web

An air of resignation hangs over the East Yard, a giant workshop shed in Mumbai&#8217;s Mazagaon Dock Limited (MDL), where six Scorpene submarines are to be fabricated for the Indian Navy. Two years ago, when Business Standard visited this facility, it hummed with activity as welders assembled the hull of the first Scorpene, which was to join the Indian Navy in 2012.

Since then, rumours of delay, by as much as two years, have swirled around Project 75, under which the Scorpenes have been acquired. Business Standard has learnt that work on the first Scorpene has ground to a halt, and it is unlikely to be ready before 2015.

Most disquietingly, the delay is due to a contracting blunder, stemming from the Ministry of Defence&#8217;s propagation of a myth that significant parts of the submarine were being built with Indian components.

This led the defence ministry to create a special category called Mazagaon Procured Materials, or MPM. Of the total project cost of Rs 18,798 crore, Rs 2,700 crore (&#164;400 million) were set aside for MDL to contract directly for submarine materials. But the impression created, by giving MDL a budget for locally procuring materials and systems from multiple vendors, was false. The bulk of MPM budget, as the defence ministry knew, would go straight to a single vendor &#8212; French company Armaris, with whom India signed the Scorpene contract. This would pay for critical submarine systems, including the engine, the generators and special submarine steels.

There was no question of competitive bidding for these items.

Since they affected crucial aspects of Scorpene&#8217;s performance, such as noise levels, they had to be bought from the original vendor, Armaris, for performance guarantees to be valid.

It is not clear why the defence ministry left these crucial Scorpene systems unpriced. What is clear is that French company DCNS, which took over Armaris in 2007, is now demanding close to Rs 4,700 crore (&#164;700 million) for these items, almost twice of what was budgeted.

Minister of State for Defence Pallam Raju told Business Standard that DCNS based its higher demand on cost inflation since the contract was signed in October 2005. The MoD asked the French government to intercede with DCNS, but Paris is unwilling to help.

&#8220;We expect the French government to play a role to ensure it (the MPM items) is not priced abnormally high. We understand their need to make profit, but the price should not be abnormally high. We feel the French government is shirking its responsibility,&#8221; said Raju.

The MoD pleaded its case with a number of French officials, but in vain. &#8220;I visited Paris (in June 09) and I had a meeting with DCNS. They assured us they would hold our hand, but we are not getting that comfort level. I projected [the case] to the French defence minister as well. [In November] We had a senior French MoD bureaucrat&#8230; come [to Delhi] and I reflected it to him as well,&#8221; said Raju.

The MoD blamed DCNS&#8217; takeover of Armaris for further complicating the negotiations. But that does not answer why a contract that took nine years to finalise failed to fix the price for materials worth Rs 2,700 crore.

Senior naval officers familiar with the negotiations said, &#8220;The inclusion of so many crucial systems in the MPM package &#8212; systems that everyone knew had to be bought from Armaris/DCNS &#8212; was a grave contracting mistake. This was done to give the impression of greater indigenisation&#8230; since these would apparently be items that MDL was procuring. But this scheme has backfired badly.&#8221;

Naval planners are struggling to deal with a situation where the induction of Scorpene submarines remains a long way off. Only after the MoD and DCNS agree on a price that production would begin in France of the engines, generators and other systems that are included in MPM category. Technicians working on Project 75 estimate that, once a price is fixed and a contract signed, it will be 33-36 months before the items are delivered to MDL and fitted on the first Scorpene. Thereafter, the painstaking process of outfitting the rest of the vessel, fitting weapons and sensors and carrying out lengthy trials would begin before handing over the submarine to the Navy.

But work at East Yard has not entirely stopped. Having completed the first hull, MDL is going ahead with fabricating the second and the third. Officials involved in Project 75 say this will allow submarines to be delivered at nine-month intervals, rather than the planned 12 months.

Until MPM contract is signed, and the systems delivered, MDL&#8217;s East Yard will not be producing submarines, but 200-foot metal tubes for a project that began two decades ago, and gradually became a symbol of ineffective defence planning.


----------



## sudhir007

*Sea power has its significance*

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Opinions

One does not have to be an Admiral Gorshkov (the longest serving Soviet naval chief) or Alfred Thayer Mahan (the guru of the maritime doctrine) or a Sir Julian Corbett, the Royal Navy Admiral, to state the obvious. That a navy is not built in a day and no nation can aspire to be a naval power by being at the eternal mercy of foreign suppliers and manufacturers, which can arm twist the ship users lack of knowledge and technology at will by taking advantage of its expertise and experience in ship building thereby resulting in the importers weakness and helplessness. In fact, naval history of the world is replete with instances of nations which prospered and developed during last 500 years inevitably had the advantage to traverse the entire two-thirds of the global lake in ships built in their own shipyards.

Traditionally, there have never been very many fighting ship-builders either in the 20th or the 21st century. Thus, during World War II Japan was virtually the sole Asian naval power by virtue of its ship building capacity and capability, restrictions imposed by the Washington naval disarmament conference of 1922 notwithstanding. In the west of Suez, Anglo-American supremacy was over, and superiority to the perceived land-powers like Germany and its European allies could never match the marine powers strength, stamina, endurance and industrial productivity. Hence the war ended in victory for the superior, combined naval strength of the West and defeat for the sole maritime Japanese foe.

Post-World War II, however, the rise of the Soviet Navy was the sole non-Western, non-capitalist state to pose a threat to the virtual monopoly of the Anglo-Saxon naval axis. And it happened, thanks to the Soviet Deputy Minister of Defence-cum-Commander-in-Chief of the Soviet Navy, Admiral Sergei Georgiyevich Gorshkov, who initiated an unprecedented construction plan and timely execution of all ships required by the state. The Soviets challenged the West in the sea because the Soviets made the ships in their own shipyard. Hence they did not have to bank on the charity and worry about the whims of foreigners resulting in time and cost overrun.

In the post-Soviet era, it is the turn of China to pick up the thread which already has built a formidable navy with an apparent single-point agenda of an indigenous ship construction programme. True, the Chinese Navy still has a few ex-Soviet/Russian inventories in its fleet, but the variety and range of Beijings vessels today is simply awesome. And there lies the strength of its fleet. Thus China today, according to Janes Fighting Ships, 2009-2010, has a total of 54 submarines (of various class), 27 destroyers, 49 frigates and 275 fast attack and patrol craft. Of these, only 16 ships are of non-Chinese (i.e. Russian) make; 12 kilo class submarines and 4 Sovremeny destroyers.

Little wonder, the Chinese feel much more free and confident to flex their muscles and show their ships in out-of-area operations. Janes refers to Chinese enterprise thus, Future historians may come to regard 2009 as the year that the Chinese Navy finally came of age.

In the midst of the Soviet challenge to the West till the 1990s and the Chinese Navys coming of age in 2009, where does the Indian fleet stand today? How strong and self-sufficient is the navy of New Delhi? To this writer, the scenario appears to be a mixed bag of success and shortfall. The positive sides of Indias defence is the technical competency and mastery over the English language, expertise in aircraft carrier operations and combat capability in both surface and sub-surface warfare.

However, the not-so-positive factor lies in Indian inability (should one say traditional inertia!) to be self-sufficient in ship building expertise for long. The deficiency on this front is so conspicuous that one still finds all 16 submarines of the Indian Navy to be of foreign make (10 Russian Kilo,2Foxtrot and 4 German HDW class). Its sole aircraft carrier Viraat (ex-Hermes) is of British origin, 5 Rajput (Kashin class) destroyers are made in Nikolayev North shipyard (Russia), the 3 Talwar class frigates also are of Moscow origin (with three more likely to follow suit). At least five out of 12 Veer (Tarantul class) corvettes are of Russian make and so are the 4 Abhay class anti-submarine warfare patrol boats.

On the positive side, however, the Indians have made tremendous improvement in ship design, construction time reduction and planned delivery thereof. The pride of Indian ship building has been reflected in the Delhi and Kolkata class destroyers, Shivalik, Brahmaputra and Nilgiri class frigates; Kora, Khukri, Veer, Abhay and project 28 corvettes and the top of the line project of indigenous aircraft carrier Vikrant which has been going on at Kochi shipyard.

Despite the mixed bag of success and shortcoming, a horrible mess appears to have been created by the failure of the Russians to stick to the delivery time schedule of the proposed refurbished and refitted Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier to India. This inordinate delay only results in an avoidable spiralling cost, which in turn affects a balanced fleet development. Indeed, one suspects that perhaps the Russians are no longer capable of producing the same quality vessels for which they made a name for themselves during the Soviet era. The period after the demise of the Soviet Union could have resulted in an acute shortage of naval technical experts thereby creating an all-round vacuum in ship-building capability of Russian shipyards.

Else, how does one justify the report that the French government has given the go-ahead to the possible sale of a helicopter-and-troop carrying ship to Russia? Is Russia now incapable of building even its own 15000-18000 tonne helicopter-and-troop-carrying carrier? If so, then how would the Russians be able to re-manufacture a sophisticated 45000 tonne aircraft carrier for India? Indeed, the scenario appears rather intriguing. Gorshkov has been badly delayed already. Diplomatic talks have been upgraded from the Joint Secretary to the head of government level. In between, the Captains, Admirals and Defence Ministers are failing to achieve any breakthrough. And yet the price rise haggling is going on.

Amidst all this, the Russians are reportedly negotiating with French civil shipbuilders STX and combat ship company DCNS for potential purchase of a Mistral class warship. Although referred to as the amphibious assault ship by Janes Fighting Ships 2009-2010, this 21600 tonne vessel has a range of 11000 nautical miles at 15 knots an hour and is capable of up to 16 attack helicopters in its deck thereby giving it enough teeth for offensive operations. If indeed Russia manages to clinch the deal for this ship (two of which are in the French fleet), then its navy would be able to play a role of forward pressure, force projection, logistic support for the deployed force (ashore or at sea) . . . and command ship for combined operations.

All indications suggest that the Russian Navy is keen on an early acquisition for a force multiplier mission in the ocean. As an Indian, one certainly cannot possibly have any grudge if a long-standing friend like Moscow acquires a floating airstrip from Europe. But why does Moscow not look into the need of its friendly South Asian navy with the same sense of urgency and sensitivity? Is the price rise really that grave as to delay the delivery of Indias maritime defence? One wonders!n

The writer is an alumnus of the National Defence College of India and a Member of the International Institute for Strategic Studies, London.


----------



## Ping

i'm so very glad that gorshkov deal has been settled. i hope such a fiasco doesn't happen in the future. both india and russia will have to make sure gorshkov sort of situation doesn't occur again.


----------



## RPK

India, Oman Navies To Conduct Joint Exercise | India Defence Online

Navies of India and Oman will conduct joint exercise code named Naseem Al Bahar off Oman from December 11 &#8211;16. This will be the seventh Indo-Oman bilateral Naval exercise.

Two Indian warships, guided missile frigate Ganga and stealth frigate Talwar will participate in the bilateral exercise. The Royal Navy of Oman task force would comprise the corvette Qahir Al Amwaaj with a helicopter, the missile boat Al Batnah, coastal resupply vessel Al Maded and landing ship Temsah. Several aircraft from Royal Air Force of Oman (RAFO) will also take part in the exercise, including maritime patrol aircraft and Jaguars.

A press release issued by the Indian Defence Ministry on Dec. 8 said, &#8216;The Naseem Al Bahr series of bilateral Naval exercises is a significant facet of the growing co-operation between India and Oman. This series of exercises between the Navies of the two nations commenced in 1993 and has grown in scope and complexity over the years. Six exercises conducted thus far have met the underlying aims of facilitating mutual learning and cross pollination of best practices.&#8217; A wide range of exercises would be conducted during the sea exercise phase.
Based on a comprehensive defence MoU signed by the defence ministers of the two nations in Dec 2005, India and Oman both desire to strengthen their Naval co-operation which has already proven to be robust and not restricted to the Naseem Al Bahr series alone, added the press release.


----------



## Hulk

sudhir007 said:


> *Scorpene tangled in govt web*
> 
> Scorpene tangled in govt web
> 
> An air of resignation hangs over the East Yard, a giant workshop shed in Mumbais Mazagaon Dock Limited (MDL), where six Scorpene submarines are to be fabricated for the Indian Navy. Two years ago, when Business Standard visited this facility, it hummed with activity as welders assembled the hull of the first Scorpene, which was to join the Indian Navy in 2012.
> 
> Since then, rumours of delay, by as much as two years, have swirled around Project 75, under which the Scorpenes have been acquired. Business Standard has learnt that work on the first Scorpene has ground to a halt, and it is unlikely to be ready before 2015.
> 
> Most disquietingly, the delay is due to a contracting blunder, stemming from the Ministry of Defences propagation of a myth that significant parts of the submarine were being built with Indian components.
> 
> This led the defence ministry to create a special category called Mazagaon Procured Materials, or MPM. Of the total project cost of Rs 18,798 crore, Rs 2,700 crore (¤400 million) were set aside for MDL to contract directly for submarine materials. But the impression created, by giving MDL a budget for locally procuring materials and systems from multiple vendors, was false. The bulk of MPM budget, as the defence ministry knew, would go straight to a single vendor  French company Armaris, with whom India signed the Scorpene contract. This would pay for critical submarine systems, including the engine, the generators and special submarine steels.
> 
> There was no question of competitive bidding for these items.
> 
> Since they affected crucial aspects of Scorpenes performance, such as noise levels, they had to be bought from the original vendor, Armaris, for performance guarantees to be valid.
> 
> It is not clear why the defence ministry left these crucial Scorpene systems unpriced. What is clear is that French company DCNS, which took over Armaris in 2007, is now demanding close to Rs 4,700 crore (¤700 million) for these items, almost twice of what was budgeted.
> 
> Minister of State for Defence Pallam Raju told Business Standard that DCNS based its higher demand on cost inflation since the contract was signed in October 2005. The MoD asked the French government to intercede with DCNS, but Paris is unwilling to help.
> 
> We expect the French government to play a role to ensure it (the MPM items) is not priced abnormally high. We understand their need to make profit, but the price should not be abnormally high. We feel the French government is shirking its responsibility, said Raju.
> 
> The MoD pleaded its case with a number of French officials, but in vain. I visited Paris (in June 09) and I had a meeting with DCNS. They assured us they would hold our hand, but we are not getting that comfort level. I projected [the case] to the French defence minister as well. [In November] We had a senior French MoD bureaucrat come [to Delhi] and I reflected it to him as well, said Raju.
> 
> The MoD blamed DCNS takeover of Armaris for further complicating the negotiations. But that does not answer why a contract that took nine years to finalise failed to fix the price for materials worth Rs 2,700 crore.
> 
> Senior naval officers familiar with the negotiations said, The inclusion of so many crucial systems in the MPM package  systems that everyone knew had to be bought from Armaris/DCNS  was a grave contracting mistake. This was done to give the impression of greater indigenisation since these would apparently be items that MDL was procuring. But this scheme has backfired badly.
> 
> Naval planners are struggling to deal with a situation where the induction of Scorpene submarines remains a long way off. Only after the MoD and DCNS agree on a price that production would begin in France of the engines, generators and other systems that are included in MPM category. Technicians working on Project 75 estimate that, once a price is fixed and a contract signed, it will be 33-36 months before the items are delivered to MDL and fitted on the first Scorpene. Thereafter, the painstaking process of outfitting the rest of the vessel, fitting weapons and sensors and carrying out lengthy trials would begin before handing over the submarine to the Navy.
> 
> But work at East Yard has not entirely stopped. Having completed the first hull, MDL is going ahead with fabricating the second and the third. Officials involved in Project 75 say this will allow submarines to be delivered at nine-month intervals, rather than the planned 12 months.
> 
> Until MPM contract is signed, and the systems delivered, MDLs East Yard will not be producing submarines, but 200-foot metal tubes for a project that began two decades ago, and gradually became a symbol of ineffective defence planning.



These Babu's are of little use, they might have done it deliberately to create kickback opportunities.


----------



## sudhir007

President Patil to board INS Viraat today: Rediff.com India News

ndia's [ Images ] only aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, will have a special guest on Wednesday -- President Pratibha Devisingh Patil.

Patil, the supreme commander of the country's armed forces, will get on board the ship at around 11 am on Wednesday, a spokesman of the Indian Navy said in Mumbai [ Images ].

The President is expected to witness Sukhoi Su-30 and Sea Harrier fighter jets take off from the ship during her three hour stay.

The 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, the Centaur class aircraft carrier, was originally commissioned in the British Royal Navy as HMS Hermes Nov 18, 1959. The Indian Navy acquired it in 1987.

The President also scheduled to attend a Fleet Review early next year.


----------



## sudhir007

*The Hindu : News / National : Navy for second line of submarines construction*

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence in its latest report to Parliament last week mentioned that the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) had during March 2003 directed that the Navy should not let the force level fall below 140 ships as against the existing force level of 130 ships

Close on the heels of the Parliamentary Standing Committee that took serious note of the shortage of ships and submarines, the Indian Navy on Tuesday pushed the envelope asking the government to identify shipyards to begin construction of the second line of submarines as per plans.

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence in its latest report to Parliament last week mentioned that the Defence Acquisition Council(DAC) had during March 2003 directed that the Navy should not let the force level fall below 140 ships as against the existing force level of 130 ships .

&#8220;The Committee take note of the shortage of the ships and submarines seriously and would like to recommend that all efforts should be made to expedite the acquisition/ Construction of the ships/submarines so that at least the existing fleet of ships/ Submarines do not fall below the minimum required level,&#8221; the Committee report said.

At the latest meeting of the DAC here, the Navy said it is time to start identifying shipyards where six submarines of the French-Scorpene series could be taken up.

Sources in the Ministry said the Navy&#8217;s push also comes as its submarine force level is depleting and as per current estimates it is expected to drop to 60 per cent of the current level of 16 odd submarines over the next five-six years and touch 50 per cent by 2020.

*Behind schedule*

At present six Scorpene submarines are being built at the Mazagoan Dock and the project is running behind schedule. The first submarines are likely to be inducted only by 2012 with the entire first phase due to be completed by 2017.

As per Indian Navy Staff Qualitative Requirements plan approved a decade ago, 24 submarines were to be constructed in series. The project-75 envisaged six of these to be constructed in the first phase (2000-2012) and the balance in the second phase (2013-2030).

Now, the Navy wants the government to identify the shipyards so that the second batch of 6 under project-75 India is undertaken and the rest 12 being wholly indigenous.

A recent report of the Comptroller and Auditor General too had noted that delay in finalisation of acquisition of submarines coupled with the time lag in the induction of the first submarine in 2012, the inventory of the operational submarines available for the Navy would be &#8220;at its lowest ebb and this would lead to serious operational ramifications.&#8221;


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian ship dodges attack by &#8216;pirates&#8217; IDRW.ORG*

An Indian oil tanker, M T Maharaja Agrasen, dodged a suspected pirate attack in the Arabian Sea late Monday night. After a dramatic

chase, which saw the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard swinging into action, the tanker managed to escape. It is now sailing safely to Vishakapatnam.

Officials in the directorate-general of shipping (DGS) said the tanker with 41 Indian crew was on a loaded passage with 1.34 lakh metric tonnes of crude oil from Min Al Ahmadi in Kuwait to Visakhapatnam and sent out a security alert close to midnight on Tuesday.

&#8220;The owners contacted the directorate and informed us that the vessel was under attack by eight unlit boats about 366 nautical miles (about 695 kms) west of Ratnagiri,&#8221; said a DGS official.


----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu : News / National : Navy for second line of submarines construction

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence in its latest report to Parliament last week mentioned that the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) had during March 2003 directed that the Navy should not let the force level fall below 140 ships as against the existing force level of 130 ships

Close on the heels of the Parliamentary Standing Committee that took serious note of the shortage of ships and submarines, the Indian Navy on Tuesday pushed the envelope asking the government to identify shipyards to begin construction of the second line of submarines as per plans.

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence in its latest report to Parliament last week mentioned that the Defence Acquisition Council(DAC) had during March 2003 directed that the Navy should not let the force level fall below 140 ships as against the existing force level of 130 ships .

The Committee take note of the shortage of the ships and submarines seriously and would like to recommend that all efforts should be made to expedite the acquisition/ Construction of the ships/submarines so that at least the existing fleet of ships/ Submarines do not fall below the minimum required level, the Committee report said.

At the latest meeting of the DAC here, the Navy said it is time to start identifying shipyards where six submarines of the French-Scorpene series could be taken up.

Sources in the Ministry said the Navys push also comes as its submarine force level is depleting and as per current estimates it is expected to drop to 60 per cent of the current level of 16 odd submarines over the next five-six years and touch 50 per cent by 2020.

*Behind schedule*

At present six Scorpene submarines are being built at the Mazagoan Dock and the project is running behind schedule. The first submarines are likely to be inducted only by 2012 with the entire first phase due to be completed by 2017.

As per Indian Navy Staff Qualitative Requirements plan approved a decade ago, 24 submarines were to be constructed in series. The project-75 envisaged six of these to be constructed in the first phase (2000-2012) and the balance in the second phase (2013-2030).

Now, the Navy wants the government to identify the shipyards so that the second batch of 6 under project-75 India is undertaken and the rest 12 being wholly indigenous.

A recent report of the Comptroller and Auditor General too had noted that delay in finalisation of acquisition of submarines coupled with the time lag in the induction of the first submarine in 2012, the inventory of the operational submarines available for the Navy would be at its lowest ebb and this would lead to serious operational ramifications.


----------



## sudhir007

Saab offers Sea Gripen for indian navy

DEFENSE STUDIES: Saab offers Sea Gripen


----------



## sudhir007

Centre plans new shipyard on east coast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Visakhapatnam to Ministry of Defence and setting up of a new shipyard of international standards by Ministry of Shipping.*

The Government has approved transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Visakhapatnam from Ministry of Defence (MoS) to Ministry of Defence (MoD) for meeting the national security requirements of building strategic vessels for Indian Navy. For meeting the merchant shipping requirements of shipbuilding and ship repair, Government has given &#8216; in principle&#8217; approval to Ministry of Shipping for setting up of a new shipyard of international standard.

PIB Press Release

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

sudhir007 said:


> *Transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Visakhapatnam to Ministry of Defence and setting up of a new shipyard of international standards by Ministry of Shipping.*
> 
> The Government has approved transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Visakhapatnam from Ministry of Defence (MoS) to Ministry of Defence (MoD) for meeting the national security requirements of building strategic vessels for Indian Navy. For meeting the merchant shipping requirements of shipbuilding and ship repair, Government has given  in principle approval to Ministry of Shipping for setting up of a new shipyard of international standard.
> 
> PIB Press Release



I think this shipyard is going to be used for the second line of submarine constructions. If earlier talks are true then the RFI is gonna be floating soon. These submarines are all built with AIP modules. Good news.


----------



## sudhir007

*Navy gets shipyard to build new subs*

Days after the Indian Navy conveyed its concerns regarding a depleting submarine to the Defence Acquisition Council, Defence Ministry&#8217;s highest decision making body on procurements, a key shipyard has been transferred to the ministry for the construction of conventional and nuclear submarines. The Indian submarine fleet is expected to halve by 2012 as the Navy phases out older generation boats even as shopping for new submarines is hampered by the &#8220;extreme shortage&#8221; of shipyards.

The Navy currently has 16 Russian and German origin submarines as against the sanctioned fleet strength of 24. Half of these will reach the end of their service life by 2012. In fact, the Navy still operates two Foxtrot submarines that were inducted in 1970&#8217;s and have far surpassed their service lives. The mainstay of Navy&#8217;s submarine fleet are the 10 Kilo Class boats, which are being slowly upgraded in Russia. 
The Navy desperately needs new submarines but only six Scorpene submarines, the first of which will not enter service before 2012, are on order. A separate order for six more Scorpene boats, which will arrive after 2017, had been temporarily put off due to shortage of shipyards.

The Navy, sources said, had expressed its inability to find a shipyard for construction of a second line of submarines as all shipyards it has are fully booked. Scorpene submarines are being built at Mazgaon Docks Limited in Mumbai. With the Cabinet clearance given to the transfer of Vishakhapatnam&#8217;s Hindustan Shipyard to Defence Ministry, the Navy&#8217;s plans for building new submarines will now resume.

The Navy, which had sent out a Request For Information (RFI) for a new line of conventional submarines to manufacturers last year, is now expected to float a tender for procuring modern submarines to replace the ageing Russian fleet.


----------



## sudhir007

Navy gets shipyard to build new subs
Days after the Indian Navy conveyed its concerns regarding a depleting submarine to the Defence Acquisition Council, Defence Ministry&#8217;s highest decision making body on procurements, a key shipyard has been transferred to the ministry for the construction of conventional and nuclear submarines. The Indian submarine fleet is expected to halve by 2012 as the Navy phases out older generation boats even as shopping for new submarines is hampered by the &#8220;extreme shortage&#8221; of shipyards.

The Navy currently has 16 Russian and German origin submarines as against the sanctioned fleet strength of 24. Half of these will reach the end of their service life by 2012. In fact, the Navy still operates two Foxtrot submarines that were inducted in 1970&#8217;s and have far surpassed their service lives. The mainstay of Navy&#8217;s submarine fleet are the 10 Kilo Class boats, which are being slowly upgraded in Russia. 
The Navy desperately needs new submarines but only six Scorpene submarines, the first of which will not enter service before 2012, are on order. A separate order for six more Scorpene boats, which will arrive after 2017, had been temporarily put off due to shortage of shipyards.

The Navy, sources said, had expressed its inability to find a shipyard for construction of a second line of submarines as all shipyards it has are fully booked. Scorpene submarines are being built at Mazgaon Docks Limited in Mumbai. With the Cabinet clearance given to the transfer of Vishakhapatnam&#8217;s Hindustan Shipyard to Defence Ministry, the Navy&#8217;s plans for building new submarines will now resume.

The Navy, which had sent out a Request For Information (RFI) for a new line of conventional submarines to manufacturers last year, is now expected to float a tender for procuring modern submarines to replace the ageing Russian fleet.


----------



## haawk

Hindustan Shipyard to be in Defence Ministry fold
Our Bureau

New Delhi, Dec. 24

The Union Cabinet has approved transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL), Visakhapatnam from the Ministry of Shipping to the Ministry of Defence for meeting the national security requirements of building strategic vessels for Indian Navy.

Meanwhile, for meeting the merchant shipping requirements of shipbuilding and ship repair, Government has given an in principle' approval to Ministry of Shipping for setting up of a new shipyard of international standard.

The Shipping Ministry's earlier attempt to keep the HSL brand for another shipyard to be set up under the Ministry is not a part of the Cabinet decision as it involved an extremely complex procedure, said an official source.


----------



## sudhir007

Weapon installation of frigate "Tag" has begun :: Brahmand.com

KALININGRAD (BNS): At the Baltic Shipyard yantar in Kaliningrad, the first of the three warship missile frigate "Tag" ( "Saber") is installed by weapons on Friday, a media report said.

" Experts have begun the installation of two torpedo tubes on the ship which was launched on November 27, Devices produced in Russia form the basis of an anti-missile weapons frigates of Project 11356, which also includes two jet bombometnyh installation RBU-6000 and anti-helicopter," Itar-Tass quoted secretary Sergei Mikhailov of the plant as saying.

"Installing the weapons on board the frigate is in accordance with the construction schedule of the ship," Mikhailov added.

BRAHMOS" supersonic anti-ship missiles is placed in the frigate as its sea test are still uncomplete, the report said.

An overall expenditure of 1.5 billion dollars is spent for the construction the three Indian frigates, which will be delivered by the end of year 2012.

Three units of the frigate, INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar are already constructed by Russian shipyard for Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007

Weapon installation of frigate "Tag" has begun :: Brahmand.com

KALININGRAD (BNS): At the Baltic Shipyard yantar in Kaliningrad, the first of the three warship missile frigate "Tag" ( "Saber") is installed by weapons on Friday, a media report said.

" Experts have begun the installation of two torpedo tubes on the ship which was launched on November 27, Devices produced in Russia form the basis of an anti-missile weapons frigates of Project 11356, which also includes two jet bombometnyh installation RBU-6000 and anti-helicopter," Itar-Tass quoted secretary Sergei Mikhailov of the plant as saying.

"Installing the weapons on board the frigate is in accordance with the construction schedule of the ship," Mikhailov added.

BRAHMOS" supersonic anti-ship missiles is placed in the frigate as its sea test are still uncomplete, the report said.

An overall expenditure of 1.5 billion dollars is spent for the construction the three Indian frigates, which will be delivered by the end of year 2012.

Three units of the frigate, INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar are already constructed by Russian shipyard for Indian Navy.


----------



## indiatech

Navy plans to acquire multi-role fighter aircraft

Looking for an enhanced presence, the Navy is planning to buy a state-of-the-art, multi-role, new generation carrier-based fighter aircraft. And in pursuance of this, the Navy has sent out a request for information (RFI) to some of the worlds leading aircraft manufacturers.

The aircraft firms included: the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) for their Eurofighter Typhoon, the Boeing Integrated Defence System (for the F/A-18 Super Hornet), Swedens SAAB (who are offering the Gripen JAS 39) and Frances Dassault (for the Rafale).

The new naval aircraft are meant for deployment on the Navys third aircraft carrier, which is expected to be commissioned around 2018.

While the Rafale and the F/A-18 are natural choices for naval operations as they were built specifically for carrier-based multi-role operations, the manufacturers of the Typhoon and the Gripen have indicated that their aircraft could be suitably modified for naval carrier-based flying.

All four aircraft (along with the Russian MiG-35 and the American F-16) are already in contention for another mega Indian defence forces deal  the $10 billion -$12 billion Indian Air Forces plans to acquire 126 medium, multi-role combat aircraft.

The Ministry of Defence sources told The Hindu that the Navy has the go-ahead from the government for the purchase. The RFI has not specified the exact number of aircraft that the Navy is keen on acquiring, nor the modalities that will be specified for their manufacture or offset requirements.

Once the manufacturers provided their information, the Navy will send out a request for proposal detailing the Naval Staff Qualitative Requirements that the fighter should possess. After the receipt of the proposals, the Navy will short list, setting in motion the process of flight evaluation trials, selection, commercial negotiations and finally the acquisition.

The new aircraft, which will be in the 25-30 tonne class, will be in addition to the 16 Russian-manufactured MiG-29Ks that India is acquiring, and the naval version of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft Tejas (12-14 tonnes class) which is presently being designed. The Navy on December 4 received in knocked-down condition, the first of its MiG-29Ks.

While the MiG-29Ks will be on the deck of the 44,570-tonne Kiev class Admiral Gorshkov (to be rechristened INS Vikramaditya), the naval Tejas is earmarked for the 40,000-tonne, indigenous aircraft carrier that is being built at the Cochin Shipyard.

The Navys only fighter aircraft now is the British-made Sea Harrier jump jets which are deployed on the Navys sole aircraft carrier, INS Viraat. Official sources said that the Sea Harriers, which were decommissioned by the (British) Royal Navy in March 2006, will be in the inventory as long as the INS Viraat is deployed (could be till 2019).

The Navys decision to acquire fighters comes on the heels of the recent placement of orders for 40 warships and submarines.

The Hindu : States / Karnataka : Navy plans to acquire multi-role fighter aircraft


----------



## unicorn148

Looking for an enhanced presence, the Navy is planning to buy a state-of-the-art, multi-role, new generation carrier-based fighter aircraft. And in pursuance of this, the Navy has sent out a request for information (RFI) to some of the worlds leading aircraft manufacturers.

The aircraft firms included: the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) for their Eurofighter Typhoon, the Boeing Integrated Defence System (for the F/A-18 Super Hornet), Swedens SAAB (who are offering the Gripen JAS 39) and Frances Dassault (for the Rafale).

The new naval aircraft are meant for deployment on the Navys third aircraft carrier, which is expected to be commissioned around 2018.

While the Rafale and the F/A-18 are natural choices for naval operations as they were built specifically for carrier-based multi-role operations, the manufacturers of the Typhoon and the Gripen have indicated that their aircraft could be suitably modified for naval carrier-based flying.

All four aircraft (along with the Russian MiG-35 and the American F-16) are already in contention for another mega Indian defence forces deal  the $10 billion -$12 billion Indian Air Forces plans to acquire 126 medium, multi-role combat aircraft.

The Ministry of Defence sources told The Hindu that the Navy has the go-ahead from the government for the purchase. The RFI has not specified the exact number of aircraft that the Navy is keen on acquiring, nor the modalities that will be specified for their manufacture or offset requirements.

Once the manufacturers provided their information, the Navy will send out a request for proposal detailing the Naval Staff Qualitative Requirements that the fighter should possess. After the receipt of the proposals, the Navy will short list, setting in motion the process of flight evaluation trials, selection, commercial negotiations and finally the acquisition.

The new aircraft, which will be in the 25-30 tonne class, will be in addition to the 16 Russian-manufactured MiG-29Ks that India is acquiring, and the naval version of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft Tejas (12-14 tonnes class) which is presently being designed. The Navy on December 4 received in knocked-down condition, the first of its MiG-29Ks.

While the MiG-29Ks will be on the deck of the 44,570-tonne Kiev class Admiral Gorshkov (to be rechristened INS Vikramaditya), the naval Tejas is earmarked for the 40,000-tonne, indigenous aircraft carrier that is being built at the Cochin Shipyard.

The Navys only fighter aircraft now is the British-made Sea Harrier jump jets which are deployed on the Navys sole aircraft carrier, INS Viraat. Official sources said that the Sea Harriers, which were decommissioned by the (British) Royal Navy in March 2006, will be in the inventory as long as the INS Viraat is deployed (could be till 2019).

The Navys decision to acquire fighters comes on the heels of the recent placement of orders for 40 warships and submarines.

The Hindu : States / Karnataka : Navy plans to acquire multi-role fighter aircraft


----------



## Moscow

nava mrca bid for india 
who wants to miss indian market 
RFI sent to lockheed,boeing,rafale,gripen,eurofighter and sukhoi

great another round of mrca keep the carrot dangling india LOL
mig 29k already supplied and undergoing training how many they want time will come when they willhave more aircrafts than pilots


----------



## sudhir007

Russia's Nerpa sub passes final trials | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire

Russia's Nerpa nuclear attack submarine, damaged in a fatal accident during tests in November last year, has successfully passed final trials, a Pacific Fleet spokesman said on Monday.

On November 8, 2008, while the Nerpa was undergoing sea trials, its onboard fire suppression system activated, releasing a deadly gas into the sleeping quarters. Three crewmembers and 17 shipyard workers were killed. There were 208 people, 81 of them submariners, onboard the vessel at the time.

Following repairs, which cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($65 million), the submarine has been cleared for final sea trials.

"A state commission has concluded that judging by the results of all trials, the Nerpa nuclear submarine is ready to enter service with the Russian Navy," the source said.

The submarine will be officially commissioned with the Russian Navy later on Monday in the town of Bolshoy Kamen in the Primorye Territory, home to the Amur shipyard Vostok repair facility which carried out the repairs.

The submarine will be subsequently leased to the Indian Navy under the name INS Chakra. India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease of the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine.

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.


----------



## sudhir007

*Maritime Security at Sea with too many Captains*

There are more than fifteen good reasons for the confusion that has been India&#8217;s maritime security structure. In addition to the Navy and the Coast Guard, that is the number of departments that have a role to play in maritime security and virtually no two agencies, except for the Navy and Coast Guard actually actively coordinate with each other.

A naval officer asked as to the reason for the seemingly lack of focus on maritime time security, admitted, &#8220;It is simply complete incoherence in our maritime security set-up that has led to a total failure to anticipate the terror attacks or check them when they happen.&#8221;

Lack of coordination among these agencies in the absence of a single nodal agency also helps them escape accountability as can be seen happening, with all agencies from the Navy and the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) to the Coast Guard each pointing the finger at each others&#8217; &#8220;intelligence failures&#8221;.

&#8220;There are over fifteen agencies that have something or the other to do with maritime security besides the Navy and the Coast Guard. So you have the so-called maritime police, ports trust, maritime boards, State CID, Ministry of Agriculture, Fisheries Boards, Ministry of Shipping, Directorate General of Shipping and Ministry of Science and Technology. The Indian Air Force (IAF) too has a role as it is in charge of the airspace above India&#8217;s maritime limits. The Customs people, Border Security Force (Marine Wing), the Directorate of Revenue Intelligence also have an interest in all of this. Not to mention, the Intelligence Bureau and the Research and Analysis Wing. The Information and Broadcasting Ministry is the nodal agency for satellite communication facilities that vessels and trawlers require. You also have the ONGC and other oil companies involved. Now throw in the local pollution board and you have a recipe for confusion, lack of accountability, insufficiency of resources and buck-passing,&#8221; said the officer, adding, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know, maybe I&#8217;m forgetting. There could be more agencies.&#8221;

But it is not that maritime security is completely non-existent. There is a system called an Automatic Identification System (AIS) which the International Maritime Organization requires to be in place on vessels of a size of 300 Gross Tonnes or more and on all passenger ships. This transponder is fitted on these vessels and provides data on identification and course upto a distance of 20-30 nautical miles.

For longer range tracking the Long-Range Identification and Tracking System (LRIT) is used for ships trading outside the range of the coastal AIS. This system uses satellite communications for reporting positions.

&#8220;The problem is that there are over three lakh fishing boats in India that for all practical purposes leave the border of India and come back in when their nets are full. These fall under the tonnage threshold and so do not have any of these systems in place. Now these systems are expensive and lobbies have so far prevented a consensus on the installation of these systems on boards fishing vessels.,&#8221; said the officer.

&#8220;The Group of Ministers (GoM) designated the Coast Guard as the lead intelligence agency at sea. The problem is the Coast Guard just doesn&#8217;t have the infrastructure, funding or the manpower to do this. The GoM had also called for the creation of marine police wings in maritime states. I don&#8217;t think any state besides perhaps Kerala actually took any steps in this direction. There were even vague plans to set up a series of coastal radar stations but it is unclear as to when that would happen,&#8221; added the officer.

India&#8217;s Recognized Security Organization for ships and ports is the Indian Register of Shipping (IRS) which is simply a ship survey authority and has no expertise in security issues. &#8220;It is difficult to expect the IRS to scrutinize security measures on ships and ports, said the naval officer, adding, &#8220;Right now there is hardly any intelligence sharing. What we need is a single authority for maritime security, not this confused mess, to which all other agencies report so that intelligence is properly disseminated in a timely manner. There have to be measures taken to have proper identification systems on board all ocean-capable vessels.&#8221;

Maritime Security at Sea with too many Captains | StratPost


----------



## sudhir007

*Maritime Security at Sea with too many Captains*

There are more than fifteen good reasons for the confusion that has been Indias maritime security structure. In addition to the Navy and the Coast Guard, that is the number of departments that have a role to play in maritime security and virtually no two agencies, except for the Navy and Coast Guard actually actively coordinate with each other.

A naval officer asked as to the reason for the seemingly lack of focus on maritime time security, admitted, It is simply complete incoherence in our maritime security set-up that has led to a total failure to anticipate the terror attacks or check them when they happen.

Lack of coordination among these agencies in the absence of a single nodal agency also helps them escape accountability as can be seen happening, with all agencies from the Navy and the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) to the Coast Guard each pointing the finger at each others intelligence failures.

There are over fifteen agencies that have something or the other to do with maritime security besides the Navy and the Coast Guard. So you have the so-called maritime police, ports trust, maritime boards, State CID, Ministry of Agriculture, Fisheries Boards, Ministry of Shipping, Directorate General of Shipping and Ministry of Science and Technology. The Indian Air Force (IAF) too has a role as it is in charge of the airspace above Indias maritime limits. The Customs people, Border Security Force (Marine Wing), the Directorate of Revenue Intelligence also have an interest in all of this. Not to mention, the Intelligence Bureau and the Research and Analysis Wing. The Information and Broadcasting Ministry is the nodal agency for satellite communication facilities that vessels and trawlers require. You also have the ONGC and other oil companies involved. Now throw in the local pollution board and you have a recipe for confusion, lack of accountability, insufficiency of resources and buck-passing, said the officer, adding, I dont know, maybe Im forgetting. There could be more agencies.

But it is not that maritime security is completely non-existent. There is a system called an Automatic Identification System (AIS) which the International Maritime Organization requires to be in place on vessels of a size of 300 Gross Tonnes or more and on all passenger ships. This transponder is fitted on these vessels and provides data on identification and course upto a distance of 20-30 nautical miles.

For longer range tracking the Long-Range Identification and Tracking System (LRIT) is used for ships trading outside the range of the coastal AIS. This system uses satellite communications for reporting positions.

The problem is that there are over three lakh fishing boats in India that for all practical purposes leave the border of India and come back in when their nets are full. These fall under the tonnage threshold and so do not have any of these systems in place. Now these systems are expensive and lobbies have so far prevented a consensus on the installation of these systems on boards fishing vessels., said the officer.

The Group of Ministers (GoM) designated the Coast Guard as the lead intelligence agency at sea. The problem is the Coast Guard just doesnt have the infrastructure, funding or the manpower to do this. The GoM had also called for the creation of marine police wings in maritime states. I dont think any state besides perhaps Kerala actually took any steps in this direction. There were even vague plans to set up a series of coastal radar stations but it is unclear as to when that would happen, added the officer.

Indias Recognized Security Organization for ships and ports is the Indian Register of Shipping (IRS) which is simply a ship survey authority and has no expertise in security issues. It is difficult to expect the IRS to scrutinize security measures on ships and ports, said the naval officer, adding, Right now there is hardly any intelligence sharing. What we need is a single authority for maritime security, not this confused mess, to which all other agencies report so that intelligence is properly disseminated in a timely manner. There have to be measures taken to have proper identification systems on board all ocean-capable vessels.

Maritime Security at Sea with too many Captains | StratPost


----------



## gogbot

A.V. said:


> nava mrca bid for india
> who wants to miss indian market
> RFI sent to lockheed,boeing,rafale,gripen,eurofighter and sukhoi
> 
> great another round of mrca keep the carrot dangling india LOL
> mig 29k already supplied and undergoing training how many they want time will come when they willhave more aircrafts than pilots



The NAvy's bid will most likely be the same aircraft as the MMRCA.
Considering deals on the magnitude of the MMRCA don't happen often .

By teaming up with the Air force to get the same plane.
Economies of scale would ensure The IN gets the planes at much lower costs. 

Mig-29K is good. but navy is capitalizing on an opportunity to expand its Air wing.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Saab Touts Sea Gripen for India *

*Saab is responding to an Indian Navy (IN) request for information (RfI) regarding future carrier-capable fighters with a new development of the Gripen NG, dubbed the Sea Gripen. India's RfI, selectively released to bidders over recent weeks, seeks detailed information on a common aircraft design for conventional aircraft carrier operations and short take-off but arrested recovery (STOBAR) operations. 

Beyond the (much delayed) entry into service of the INS Vikramaditya (the rebuilt former Russian Navy vessel Admiral Gorshkov ), India has ambitious plans to build three indigenous aircraft carriers (IACs). Near-term procurement of the MiG-29K should equip Vikramaditya and IAC 1. The IN's RfI is looking for a follow-on type to operate from IAC 2 and 3. 

Prior to receiving the RfI Saab had completed detailed design pre-studies for the Sea Gripen in response to earlier interest from Brazil and others. In fact, designs for a navalised Gripen date back to the 1980s in Sweden. For Saab the Indian requirement is particularly important because of its potential links with Brazil's F-X2 fighter competition. The Sea Gripen would be part of the long-term industrial development package for India, India should either country select the Gripen NG. The Indian RfI also makes a specific request that India's chosen aircraft should be exportable.

Saab's Sea Gripen project leader is former Swedish Air Force Lieutenant Colonel Peter Nilsson, now vice-president of operational capabilities for the Gripen. "You have the Rafale, Super Hornet, even - some day - the JSF [Joint Strike Fighter], but no affordable option for nations that want independent seapower. Gripen has a built-in carrier capability that was part of the original design consideration. It is made for precision landings on a short strip. The aerodynamics, handling and landing qualities are all there. You don't have to mess with it," he told Jane's . 

The Sea Gripen is made possible by the inherent performance characteristics of the Gripen and the structural changes introduced with the Gripen NG. It has been designed to operate from 'full-spec' carriers at a maximum take-off weight of 16,500 kg and a landing weight (with weapons and fuel) of 3,500 kg. The same basic design parameters make it well suited to STOBAR operations. Any Gripen can already operate from a standard Swedish 'roadbase' strip of 800 m x 17 m, without arrestor hooks or brake chutes. Existing flight control qualities and low approach speed make the Gripen further suited to the carrier environment. 

Some of the changes demanded for the Sea Gripen include a stronger, longer nose gear, with larger tyres and a new shock absorber; a new main undercarriage capable of absorbing a 6.3 m/sec sink rate; a strengthened arrestor hook, repositioned from the current design; removal of corrosion risks from the airframe using new manufacturing techniques/materials; and integration with an approach/landing system. 

The result will be an aircraft with an empty weight of under 8,000 kg with a total fuel and weapon load of around 8,500 kg. Combat radius is estimated at around 1,250 km in a maritime strike profile or 1,400 km in an offensive counter-air profile. For carrier operations the aircraft will have a service life of 8,000 flight hours with an even distribution between shipborne and land-based operations. Nilsson says the design work done so far has been a serious adjunct to the Gripen NG and has a very real footing. Asked about the inherent difficulties in taking any land-based fighter and putting it on a carrier, Nilsson replied: "If you were starting with an ordinary fighter you would have a much bigger problem." 

"We have an engine [General Electric's F414] cleared for naval ops by the US Navy. We have thoroughly studied the load paths through the airframe. The Gripen is already built for high sink-rate landings in road base operations. So we need a new nose gear and undercarriage and we'll have to change some of the internal structure, but it's been analysed and it's possible. We built an arrestor hook into the Gripen NG proposal for Norway. That will have to be strengthened for carrier ops, with a new attachment point, but the work is there. Today's Gripen NG has a better wing attachment design with a more distributed load path than the current Gripen. 

"The Gripen already has a salt water protection requirement. It does need more study but we already have an aircraft designed to operate in -50°C and +50°C, from the Arctic to hot-and-high with severe humidity. We don't build fighters for nice sunny days." Saab expects to make initial presentations to the IN in January 2010 and submit an RfI response the following month.

From:ASIAN DEFENCE: Saab Touts Sea Gripen for India and Brazil*


----------



## gogbot

Honestly I don't know why Saab believes it can win.

It is hands down the worst plane on Offer. 

Its going to Boeing, Eurfighter Gmbh , Dassult or Mikoyan.
At the very least Lockheed would get the contract. 


> Lockheed Martin has offered to sell India the F-35 Lightning II aircraft in the future, as replacements, if the F-16 is chosen.



Saab is just wasting its time and money.


----------



## Red Dwarf

F-16 is surely out of the question. Does that mean that India will never get F-35. Also why do you think Gripen is worse.


----------



## sudhir007

Red Dwarf said:


> F-16 is surely out of the question. Does that mean that India will never get F-35. Also why do you think Gripen is worse.


I dnt think so coze IN does not like single engine if it then they have lca which is very close to Gripen


----------



## gogbot

Red Dwarf said:


> F-16 is surely out of the question. Does that mean that India will never get F-35. Also why do you think Gripen is worse.



Because the F-16 than is better then the SAAB. Both technically and politically. Sure logistically its dumb *** move to get the f-16(since Pak already has them). But hey its better than the Saab.

But regardless these two are at the bottom of the bucket.

Mig-35 has a better chance of getting the Deal then F-16.
No disrespect to the Mig. But we need a better Muti role aircraft.


----------



## jha

heard some where that navy plans to have ~150 aircrafts in its kitty...this is more than the no. of fighters in some air-forces...


----------



## Red Dwarf

What are the other options we have regarding carrier aircraft. Do you got any idea about the number of aircrafts that IAC can carry. Also which aircraft India used as a benchmark in designing the IAC.


----------



## gogbot

Red Dwarf said:


> What are the other options we have regarding carrier aircraft. Do you got any idea about the number of aircrafts that IAC can carry. Also which aircraft India used as a benchmark in designing the IAC.



Well IAC use the STOBAR configuration. 



> STOBAR (Short Take Off But Arrested Recovery) is a system used for the launch and recovery of aircraft from the deck of an aircraft carrier, combining elements of both STOVL and CATOBAR. Aircraft launch under their own power using a ski-jump to assist take-off (rather than using a catapult like most carriers). However, these are conventional, rather than STOVL aircraft, and thus require arrestor wires to land on the ship. The Russian Navy aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov is the only current example of a STOBAR carrier, another will be the Indian Vikramaditya and the future Vikrant class aircraft carrier. The STOBAR system is simpler to build than CATOBAR  but it works only with light, and lightly armed, fighter aircraft that have a high thrust to weight ratio.
> 
> When the Eurofighter was proposed for the "Future Carrier Borne Aircraft" it was envisaged that it would operate in a STOBAR configuration. The FCBA is to be deployed on the British Royal Navy's next generation carriers, CVF. Instead, the Lockheed Martin Lightning II, operating in a STOVL configuration, will be the FCBA.



It cant launch many foreign aircraft.
Other than the Mig-29K, F-35, Eurofighter(concept) and British HArriers.

Some fighters may be Modified to fly of this configuration.(F-18 and Rafael possibly with reduced Payloads)

So few Fighters are available given the Fact that so few nations even have AC(even fewer actually make their own sea aircraft), most of them are just designed to operate on the CATOBAR configuration Carriers that the US and France operate.

Aircraft Carriers and the Planes to use on them Are very rare. Only a select few nations even have AC. Even less Use the STOBAR configuration. And even less Aircraft are made to Operate on Such carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

Red Dwarf said:


> What are the other options we have regarding carrier aircraft. Do you got any idea about the number of aircrafts that IAC can carry. Also which aircraft India used as a benchmark in designing the IAC.



Well IAC use the STOBAR configuration. 



> STOBAR (Short Take Off But Arrested Recovery) is a system used for the launch and recovery of aircraft from the deck of an aircraft carrier, combining elements of both STOVL and CATOBAR. Aircraft launch under their own power using a ski-jump to assist take-off (rather than using a catapult like most carriers). However, these are conventional, rather than STOVL aircraft, and thus require arrestor wires to land on the ship. The Russian Navy aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov is the only current example of a STOBAR carrier, another will be the Indian Vikramaditya and the future Vikrant class aircraft carrier. The STOBAR system is simpler to build than CATOBAR &#8212; but it works only with light, and lightly armed, fighter aircraft that have a high thrust to weight ratio.
> 
> When the Eurofighter was proposed for the "Future Carrier Borne Aircraft" it was envisaged that it would operate in a STOBAR configuration. The FCBA is to be deployed on the British Royal Navy's next generation carriers, CVF. Instead, the Lockheed Martin Lightning II, operating in a STOVL configuration, will be the FCBA.



It cant launch many foreign aircraft.
Other than the Mig-29K, F-35, Eurofighter(concept) and British HArriers.

Some fighters may be Modified to fly of this configuration.(F-18 and Rafael possibly with reduced Payloads)

So few Fighters are available given the Fact that so few nations even have AC(even fewer actually make their own sea aircraft), most of them are just designed to operate on the CATOBAR configuration Carriers that the US and France operate.

Aircraft Carriers and the Planes to use on them Are very rare. Only a select few nations even have AC. Even less Use the STOBAR configuration. And even less Aircraft are made to Operate on Such carriers.


----------



## sudhir007

*The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Deck not ready yet, navy scouts for aircraft*

New Delhi, Dec. 28: The Indian Navy has invited five global makers of combat planes, including the US-led F-35C Joint Strike Fighter, to participate in a competition for deck-based aircraft that it wants to buy.

Deck-based aircraft for navies have special requirements  like foldable wings because of limited space in carriers and ability for short/vertical take-off and landing.

Indias biggest military hardware supplier, Russia, which was asked for information on the Sukhoi-33, has opted out of the race saying it is phasing out the plane, a navy source told The Telegraph.

But Russia is negotiating with China to sell 50 Sukhoi-33 aircraft for the Chinese PLA Navys aircraft-carrier programme.

The first four of 12 Russian-made MiG 29K fighter aircraft contracted for the Indian Navy, however, reached India earlier this month. The aircraft are yet to be assembled because they were delivered in a knocked-down condition.
A MiG 29K deck-based aircraft at an airshow

The MiG 29K are to be based on the INS Vikramaditya, as the Indian Navy has rechristened the Gorshkov carrier for which a re-negotiated price is yet to be contracted.

Essentially, the Indian Navy is now beginning to get the aircraft without the carrier to base them in. So it has fashioned an airstrip that is mimicking the Gorshkovs flying deck in the INS Hansa, the naval base in Goa, to induct the MiG 29K.

Among the five aircraft for which the Indian Navy has sent Requests for Information (RFI) are the F-18 Superhornet (made by Boeing for the US Navy), Eurofighter Typhoon (EADS supported by a European consortium) and Frances Dassault Aviation for the Rafale.

The Indian Navy had originally not sent an RFI to Swedens SAAB but the company expressed interest and was sent a request for the naval variant of the Gripen JAS 39.

The Superhornet, Eurofighter, Rafale and the Gripen are among six aircraft (the other two being the F-16 Super Viper and the MiG 35) contending for the biggest fighter aircraft competition going in the world today  the Indian Air Forces order for 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft that could be worth more than $12 billion.

The Indian Navys overt interest in the F-35C Lightning II is a bit of a surprise. The F-35C is the US Navy variant of the Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) programme being implemented by Lockheed Martin and is known in the aviation industry as the only fifth-generation aircraft.

The naval variant was rolled out of Lockheeds plant in Fort Worth, Texas, only in July this year. It is yet to be flight-tested.

Apart from the US, nine other countries are participating in developing the JSF  the UK, Australia, Canada, Denmark, Italy, Netherlands, Norway, Singapore and Turkey. India has separate agreements with Russia to co-develop a fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) but that is nowhere near the stage of development that the JSF has reached.

The navy officer said the plan was to raise a squadron (between 16 and 20 aircraft) for the aircraft carrier that India is building on its own in Kochi (called IAC for Indigenous Aircraft Carrier). The IAC will be at least eight years in the making (2018).

The deck-based aircraft competition is being thrown open to global makers as a contingency measure because Indias own Tejas Light Combat Aircraft is inordinately delayed.

The Indian Navys only aircraft carrier, the INS Viraat, that sails with British vintage Sea Harrier aircraft onboard was refitted after being in the dry dock for nearly two years till November.

Its fleet of aircraft is also depleting fast with not enough back-ups. The navy now has less than a squadron-strength of the aircraft.
Top


----------



## jha

whoa ...where did that come from.....????
excellent news if true....
imo on next iac f-35 may be deployed...


----------



## jha

however read somewhere that india is not interested in F-35. what caused the change ???? may be navy does not want to be behind air-force in the generation of aircrafts.....
jha


----------



## gogbot

jha said:


> however read somewhere that india is not interested in F-35. what caused the change ???? may be navy does not want to be behind air-force in the generation of aircrafts.....
> jha



IAF is not interested as the F-35 is still in development. And needs fighter now to replace those Mig-21's

IN can wait till 2015 when the F-35 is ready for Induction and Sales.
IN has already expressed Interest in the F-35 before.

The F-35 is hands down the best carrier aircraft out there. Currently.
Getting it would remarkably Improve the Capabilities of the IN and put it in league with western navies.

It will also give the IN a significant edge over PLAN. Which i find all the more enticing.


----------



## sudhir007

domain-b.com : Weapons fit-out commences on Indian stealth frigate

Moscow: Russian naval shipyard Yantar has begun the process of installing weapons on the first of three stealth frigates, INS Teg, being constructed by it for India at a Kaliningrad-based naval shipyard under a $1.6 billion deal signed in 2007. The Krivak-class stealth frigate 'INS Teg' was 'floated out' by the yard recently.


INS Talwar
"Two torpedo units are being installed on the Teg frigate, which was launched on November 27. The works are on schedule. The Teg has been armed with a BrahMos supersonic anti-ship missile battery," Sergei Mikhailov, a spokesman for Yantar was quoted as saying by ITAR-TASS.

"Installing the weapons on board the frigate is in accordance with the construction schedule of the ship," Mikhailov added.

Earlier ships of the Krivak 1135.6, or the 'Talwar' class, were supplied by the St Petersburg-based Baltiisky Zavod shipyard. While INS Talwar was the lead ship, others were the INS Trishul and INS Tabar.

The contract for the three follow-on ships was given to the Yantar shipyard and these have been designated as INS Teg (Sabre), INS Tarkash (Quiver) and INS Trikand (Bow). These names continue an Indian naval tradition of naming warships of the same class beginning with same letter.

The first ship, INS Teg is 70 per cent ready and will be delivered to the Indian Navy in 2011, while the other two frigates would be handed over in 2012.


----------



## sudhir007

http://indiannavy.nic.in/maritime_strat.pdf


----------



## sudhir007

*Russia commissions delayed SSN before leasing it to India*

The Akula-class (Project 971) nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) Nerpa (K 152) was commissioned into the Russian Federation Navy's Pacific Fleet on 28 December.

Local media reported that the commissioning ceremony took place at the town of Bolshoy Kamen in Russia's Far East, near to Amur Shipyard, following the completion of sea trials. Nerpa was repaired there following a fatal incident in November 2008 that delayed its delivery to the navy.

A malfunction in the boat's fire-extinguishing system during sea trials resulted in the suffocation of 20 sailors and technicians. Following repairs costing RUR1.9 billion (USD60 million), Nerpa returned to sea in July 2009.

The 9,100-ton SSN will not fly the Russian flag for long as it is due to be leased to the Indian Navy (IN) for 10 years under an agreement worth a reported USD650 million.

Russia commissions delayed SSN before leasing it to India


----------



## sudhir007

*Navy tests new waters with N-subs, indigenous carrier*

*Navy tests new waters with N-subs, indigenous carrier *

Unlike the Army and Air Force, the Navy has its modernisation plans on track and the coming year will see a massive addition in capabilities of the countrys smallest armed force. On all fronts  underwater, on the surface, in the air and even outer space  the Navy is set to acquire and add new platforms and assets that will widen its edge over maritime forces of neighbouring countries.

While the Navy has reached blue water capabilities, the absence of a few vital assets has constrained it from showcasing its true potential. The biggest asset the Navy is set to get in 2010 is the Nerpa nuclear attack submarine on a 10-year lease from Russia.

After several delays and hiccups, the re-entry of a nuclear powered platform in the Navy (after the INS Chakra that was also leased from Russia in the 1980s) will be a massive force addition. Besides the obvious benefits of having a stealthy submarine that can stay underwater for several weeks and even give US warships a run for their money, the Nerpa will be a vital training platform. 
The Nerpa will help train Indian Navy personnel on nuclear submarine operations, a skill that will be needed to be imparted to a large number of officers and men who will operate the indigenous Arihant class of nuclear submarines in coming years.

While Nerpa will shake things underwater, the Navy will also get longer legs in the coming year that will enable it to deploy ships for longer periods, in further waters than ever before. The induction of a modern tanker ship, which is currently being built by Italian firm Fincantieri, by the end of 2010 is being keenly watched by players in the region.

The tanker ship, which will refuel and replenish warships on the high seas, is a major force multiplier for any nation. Its induction in the Indian Navy will mark the entry of a modern tanker that will be used for overseas deployments and will be showcased at all forthcoming exercises.

Also on the surface, the coming year will mark the historic launch of Indias first indigenous aircraft carrier. The first of the Vikrant class aircraft carriers, which is under construction in Kochi, will be launched towards the end of 2010. This will be followed by fitment of weapon systems, sensors and other equipment on the warship.

While the induction will not take place before 2014, the launching of the warship itself will be a major feat, considering that it will be Indias first aircraft carrier as well as the first warship built on a modular design.

Corresponding with the carrier, the Navy will finally see its new fighter aircraft, the MiG 29 K flying in Indian skies. While four of the fighters were delivered a few weeks ago, the first flight is expected in early January once the aircraft have been assembled by Russian technicians.

Integrating all these platforms, and bringing the Navy a step closer to network centric warfare, will be the Navys first dedicated satellite that is set to be launched by the middle of next year. While the Navy currently relies on other channels of communication, the first ever dedicated military satellite to be launched next year will give it a vital communication link to bring all platforms  fighters, warships, aircraft carriers, submarines and even UAVs  on a common ground. Besides a secure communication channel, the satellite will make it easier to deploy and manage assets as part of the Navys network centric strategy.

While delays, hiccups and cancellations are common to all acquisitions in the armed forces, the Navy is set for a complete makeover in the coming year and decade, taking it to its rightful position as the deciding platform for military diplomacy.


----------



## Red Dwarf

When will the navy release the pictures of Arihant.


----------



## marcos98




----------



## sudhir007

Govt to set up international shipyard worth up to 4k cr - India Business - Biz - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The government plans to set up a shipyard to produce large-sized vessels under public-private partnership with an investment of Rs

3,000-4,000 crore, in lieu of the Hindustan Shipyard going to the Defence ministry.

"The government will set up another shipyard, most likely on the east coast (of the country) under the the PPP mode to make VLCC and other large vessels ... the total investment will be at Rs 3,000-4,000 crore," a senior government official said.

This will be the only facility in the country after Pipavav shipyard to produce huge vessels such as very large crude carriers (VLCCs).

"The government will hold anywhere between 26-49 per cent in the project...land will be acquired (for the project) by the private developer to expedite the project," he said.

The government will appoint a consultant to work out the detailed project report and then invite bids.

"The project is likely to be awarded by February-March next year ... It will take three-five years for the shipyard to come up," he added.

The Cabinet last week approved transfer of Hindustan Shipyard Ltd from the Ministry of Shipping to the ministry of defence to meet the country's security requirements of building vessels for the Indian Navy.


----------



## sudhir007

I think CCS approves additional order of mig-29k quantity unclear 

Chindits: CCS Clears The Additional 29 MiG-29Ks !!


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*INS Savitri returns after anti-piracy missions*

New Delhi, Jan 7 (PTI) After successfully carrying out surveillance and anti-piracy missions in waters of Mauritius and Seychelles for over a month, Indian Navy's Offshore Patrol Vessel INS Savitri returned to its base.

The ship was sent to the region after the Mauritian government sent formal requests to India for ships to carry out surveillance and anti-piracy patrols there, officials said.

"INS Savitri with a Chetak helicopter and Marine Commandos effectively sanitised far-flung sea areas of the Mauritian Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), beyond the reach of Mauritian surveillance assets," they said.

During its deployment there, the ship imparted training to marine commandos of the Mauritian Coast Guard for undertaking operations at sea and acquainted two helicopter pilots of the Mauritian Police Helicopter Squadron in deck landing on board the ship at sea, officials said.

Source : fullstory .


----------



## sudhir007

*Navy to set up key station near city idrw.org*

Nearly 1400 acres of forest land will be allotted to the Indian Navy at Pudur mandal in Ranga Reddy district which is about 65 kms from the city.

The state government has agreed to allot the required land to Indian Navy to set up Very Low Frequency (VLF) station and Communications Station at Pudur. The Navy will monitor the Arabian sea, Bay of Bengal and Indian Ocean signals from this station, which according to them is a strategic location for the purpose.

Indian Navy Commadore (signals) Capt Alok Khanojo, T V Rao, joint director of Designing Chief Engineer Office, Indian Navy, Visakhapatnam and Ranga Reddy district joint collector M Jagan Mohan and sub-collector Mutyala Raju conducted joint inspection at Pudur on Friday.

&#8220;A survey will be conducted for demarcation of the required land for Indian Navy by January 20. The state government has agreed to give the land which is a reserve forest land,&#8221; Jagan Mohan told TOI on Friday.

Officials said there are about 2700 acres of forest land in Pudur. Since the Navy wanted an entire 1400 acres at a stretch in that area, the state government gave a green signal for the allotment.

While the revenue department will allot the same extent of the land to the forest department, the Indian Navy will bear the expenditure to grow trees in the allotted land.

Prior to that, the Navy had sought 1,000 acres of land at Vikarabad mandal in RR district which is about 70 km from the city. The defence wing also expressed its readiness to pay compensation to private land owners if there was government land around the area, but the revenue department informed them that there was no government land and it would be impossible to acquire private land in such a huge extent. Following this, the Navy reportedly chose the forest land at Pudur.


----------



## Veer

INS Chakra photos


----------



## marcos98

*Boeing Orders Equipment Worth Over $600 Million from India for P-8I*

U.S. aircraft manufacturer Boeing Co said that it has started sourcing equipment worth more than $600 million from Indian firms for P-8I submarine fighting planes it is building for India.India signed a $2.1 billion contract with Boeing in January to procure eight P-8I aircraft for its navy as part of an overhaul of the South Asian nation's mainly old Soviet military hardware.

"We have started to place contracts worth over $600 million with Indian companies, which will include supply of defence equipment for manufacturing the P-8I planes," Vivek Lall, India country head of Boeing's Integrated Defense Systems told Reuters in an interview.

"Suppliers recently awarded for this contract include Electronics Corporation of India, HAL's (Hindustan Aeronautics Limited) avionics division and Bharat Electronics Ltd," Lall said.India, which is fast becoming one of the world's biggest arms importers, wants the P-8I warfare planes by 2013, Lall said.The contracts were issued to comply with government's policy to manufacture 30 percent equipment locally on all defence deals with foreign companies, he said
ASIAN DEFENCE: Boeing Orders Equipment Worth Over $600 Million from India for P-8I


----------



## sudhir007

*Russia to float out last 2 frigates for Indian Navy by yearend idrw.org*

A Russian shipyard will float out the last two of three frigates for India&#8217;s Navy by the end of the year, a Yantar spokesman said on Monday.

The first of three Project 11356 frigates was taken out of dry dock at the end of November.

The warships will become modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July 2006.

Indian President Pratibha Patil has named the new ships the Teg (Hindi for Saber), the Tarkash (Quiver), and the Trikand (Bow).

The new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles.

They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.

In an interview with RIA Novosti last year, Yantar director Igor Orlov said the shipyard was in talks with Russia&#8217;s Vnesheconombank on &#8220;a $60 million loan to complete the construction of the three frigates for the Indian Navy.&#8221;

Russia has previously built three Talwar-class frigates for India &#8211; INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).


----------



## sudhir007

*:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::*

Maldives seeks Indian navy's help with continental shelf claim

Jan 11, 2010 (BBC Monitoring via COMTEX) -- [Sunday] 10 January: President Mohamed Nasheed has today met with chief hydrographer Vice-Adm B.R. Rao of India. The meeting was held this afternoon at the President's Office.

At the meeting, the president sought assistance from India's naval hydrographic department to claim for an extended continental shelf. President Nasheed and Vice-Adm Rao also spoke on the status of the hydrographic survey that is being carried out with the assistance of Indian navy.

On 10 October 2009 the cabinet decided to see if the Maldives can claim for an extended continental shelf. When continental shelf coordinates are determined, a country will have the right to exploit the minerals, natural resources and sedentary species in the seabed.

The Maldives had not done any work on claiming the area for its continental shelf since it signed up to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, 26 years ago.


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: *Flash* : MoD/Navy Trying To Rope In PM To Commission Black Panthers, In Mid-Feb !!

The Indian Navy and MoD are still deciding the dates of commissioning 303 'Black Panthers'--the Goa-based MiG-29K Squadron and are mulling over anything between February 18-20, 2010, though the last date slightly clashes with Defexpo-2010.

Looks like the Indian Navy, after having the PM for the launch of INS Arihant last year, have made it mandatory to have him for every commissioning, and are trying to rope him for 303 also. There's still time for it to be decided, depending on the availability of the PM.


----------



## gogbot

sudhir007 said:


> Chindits: *Flash* : MoD/Navy Trying To Rope In PM To Commission Black Panthers, In Mid-Feb !!
> 
> The Indian Navy and MoD are still deciding the dates of commissioning 303 'Black Panthers'--the Goa-based MiG-29K Squadron and are mulling over anything between February 18-20, 2010, though the last date slightly clashes with Defexpo-2010.
> 
> Looks like the Indian Navy, after having the PM for the launch of INS Arihant last year, have made it mandatory to have him for every commissioning, and are trying to rope him for 303 also. There's still time for it to be decided, depending on the availability of the PM.



who cares they don't even have an Aircraft Carrier to use them on.

Some grand gesture, why rope him into a bogus induction.

Call the PM and conduct a proper induction on the INS vikramaditya.

And not for an AC fighter squadron without an AC.

When is that thing coming for sea trials anyway.

It should be ready for trials by now. Then they can at least commission the squadron on the carrier while it undergoes sea trials


----------



## sudhir007

*Govt confirms leasing of nuclear sub from Russia*

Govt confirms leasing of nuclear sub from Russia | Top News | Reuters

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - India on Tuesday confirmed that it was receiving a nuclear-powered submarine from Russia this year on a 10-year lease as part of New Delhi's plans to complete nuclear capability encompassing land, air and sea.

"We will soon receive the submarine from Russia." a senior navy officer, who wished to remain unnamed, said.

Earlier, Russia's Itar-Tass news agency quoted a Russian Defence Ministry official as saying that it will lease one of its newest nuclear-powered submarines to India in the second half of this year


----------



## sudhir007

*Russia&#8217;s Nerpa nuclear sub to be &#8216;fine-tuned&#8217; next month idrw.org*

Russia&#8217;s Nerpa nuclear attack submarine, which entered service with the Navy in late 2009, will undergo additional adjustments in February, the Defense Ministry said on Tuesday.

The submarine was put into service despite a fatal accident during its sea trials in November 2008. Earlier reports said it had passed final tests successfully.

&#8220;Additional adjustments are planned for the Nerpa in February 2010 to rectify the flaws revealed during the latest tests,&#8221; a ministry official said.

On November 8, 2008, while the Nerpa was undergoing sea trials, its onboard fire suppression system activated, releasing a deadly gas into the sleeping quarters. Three crewmembers and 17 shipyard workers were killed. There were 208 people, 81 of them submariners, onboard the vessel at the time.

Following repairs, which cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($65 million), the submarine was cleared for final sea trials.

The submarine will be subsequently leased to the Indian Navy under the name INS Chakra. India reportedly paid $650 million for a 10-year lease on the 12,000-ton K-152 Nerpa, an Akula II class nuclear-powered attack submarine.

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.


----------



## RPK

Govt approval to Gorshkov final price awaited: Navy

New Delhi: With the completion of protracted talks between India and Russia to fix the cost of Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, the Navy on Saturday said it was waiting for the government's approval to the final price. 

"I cannot speak anything about the final pricing till the government's approval is announced," Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma told reporters here. 


"But, yes, for any of these major induction programmes, we have a price negotiation committee, which has done its job and a mutually agreed price has been arrived at," he said after a visit to the NCC's Republic Day Parade Camp. 

During Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's visit to Moscow last month, the two countries finalised the price for the repair and refit work on the aircraft carrier that was bought by India in 2004 and rechristened INS Vikramaditya. 

Though the ship was bought for USD 974 million at that time, the Russian shipyard Sevmash hiked its costs for the repair and refit work to demand an additional 2.9 billion in a two-year period since 2007. 

However, after working out the costs of repair and refit, India was willing to pay only about USD 2.2 billion. The discussions between the two sides ended during Singh's visit and a "mutually agreed" final price has now been arrived at, though none in the government or the Navy is willing to hazard a guess on the figure at the moment.


----------



## sudhir007

*INS Airavat Sails Out After Commissioning, On Exercise, Leaves For Port Blair. *


----------



## RPK

India-Aussie bonding in solitude of high seas


The relationship between Indians and Australians may be a bit strained Down Under but on the high seas a friendship between an Indian Navy officer and an Australian teenaged sailor is going strong. Dilip Donde, the first Indian attempting a solo around-the-world sail has struck up a warm camaraderie with Jessica Watson, a young Australian student who is attempting to be the youngest sailor ever to circumnavigate the world, non-stop and alone. 


Navy officer Commander Dilip Donde is now halfway around the world after having rounded Cape Horn and the nearest person to him is Australian school girl Jessica Watson, who at 16 is attempting to be the youngest person to sail solo across the world. 


The two got in touch after reading about each other while blogging on the internet and since then have been exchanging notes on the weather, encouraging each other for the long journey ahead and warning each other for dangers. 


While Jessica started off being a few hundred miles ahead of Dilip, earlier this week, the Indian Navy officer on his larger boat &#8216; Mhadei&#8217;, surged ahead to cross the southern tip of South America to make his way to Africa. Donde left Mumbai on August 19, 2009 while Jessica left Sydney on October 19, 2009. 


On New Year&#8217;s eve, the two even managed to talk to each other over the phone. &#8220;Finding it a bit odd to receive a phone call close to midnight, I picked up the phone and what a pleasant surprise! Jessica calling to wish me a happy New Year! Amongst all the New Year wishes I have received in all these years and at various places, I think I will cherish this one from this gutsy girl 350 Nm away and the nearest human being to me, as the most special,&#8221; Donde writes in his blog Indian Navy Solo Circumnavigation where he posts regular updates on his journey. 


While Jessica has become somewhat of an international figure with thousands of people following her on the internet, Donde&#8217;s journey remained low key till she blogged about him on her popular website. 


&#8220;Lately I&#8217;ve been keeping in touch with another solo sailor Dilip Donde who is from India and part way through his own circumnavigation. It&#8217;s been great to talk to him and compare conditions as he&#8217;s not far to the west of us and also heading for Cape Horn,&#8221; she wrote on December 27, 2009. 


Since then, Donde has got an international fan following with hundreds of fans from Australia and other parts of the world commenting on his blog. 


&#8220;Since Jessica mentioned my blog on hers, there seems to be a sudden increase in comments and questions. While it may be difficult to answer all from a bouncy boat, here are answers to a few common ones&#191; My boat Mhadei was named after the old name of the river she was built on,&#8221; Donde writes. Donde has now completed over 14,000 nautical miles of voyage and arrived at Port Stanley in the Falkland Islands on Friday. His next port of call will be Cape Town in South Africa.


----------



## RPK

India, Russia to ink $1.2 bn deal for 29 more MiG-29Ks - India - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Russia is all set to reassert its numero uno status in the Indian defence market with another mega arms deal. The two nations are now 
poised to ink the around $1.2 billion contract for 29 more MiG-29K fighter jets for Indian Navy. 

A Russian team will arrive in New Delhi this week to finetune the contract after it got the approval of Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS), chaired by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, top defence sources said. 

"The defence ministry is also now also seeking CCS approval for the fresh contract for aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov's refit, with the renegotiated price of slightly over $2.3 billion," said a source. 

The two new contracts will further consolidate Russia's position as the largest defence supplier to India, having notched defence sales worth over $35 billion since the 1960s. 

Though Israel is now nipping at the heels of Russia, and the US too has bagged some big defence deals in recent times, Moscow will continue to retain its lead for the foreseeable future. 

India, after all, already has over $15 billion worth of ongoing arms contracts and projects in the pipeline with Russia. Bitter wrangling over the huge cost escalation in Gorshkov's refit had led to a distinct chill between India and Russia. 

But with matters resolved now, India is also on course to formally join the $10 billion Russian project to build the Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA fifth-generation stealth fighter. 

The 29 new MiG-29Ks will be in addition to the 16 jets already contracted in the initial $1.5 billion Gorshkov package deal in January 2004. Incidentally, only $974 million had been earmarked for Gorshkov's refit at that time. 

Rechristened INS Vikramaditya, Gorshkov will now be delivered to India by early-2013 or so. But three of the 16 original MiG-29Ks have already arrived at the Goa naval airbase to constitute the 303 `Black Panthers' squadron, with the next three slated to follow shortly. 

MiG-29Ks will operate from the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov as well as the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier being built at Cochin Shipyard, which should roll out by 2014-2015. 

Armed with eight types of air-to-air missiles, including extended range BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as 25 air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions, MiG-29Ks will provide Navy with a lethal punch on the high seas. 

While 12 of the first 16 fighters will be the single-seat 'K' variants, the other four will be twin-seater 'KUB' trainer versions. Similarly, four of the next 29 jets will be 'KUB' trainer versions. 

Mega Defence Deals with Russia: 

&#8226; Admiral Gorshkov for about $2.3 billion. Induction in 2013. 
&#8226; 45 Mig-29Ks for about $1.7 billion 
&#8226; 230 Sukhoi-30MKI fighters for about $8.5 billion. Over 105 already inducted. India likely to order another 50 jets 
&#8226; Six Talwar-class stealth frigates for Rs 8,514 crore. Talwar, Trishul and Tabar inducted. Deliveries of Teg, Tarkash and Trikand from 2012 
&#8226; 657 T-90S main-battle tanks for Rs 8,525 crore. Over 310 already inducted. Another 1,000 T-90S tanks to be manufactured in India


----------



## Hulk

India, Russia to ink $1.2 bn deal for 29 more MiG-29Ks - India - The Times of India


----------



## RPK

Second Indian Aircraft Carrier will be larger, says Indian Naval Chief

December 02, 2009, - The second indigenously built aircraft carrier, IAC-2, will be larger and feature heavier fighter aircraft. 

The IAC-2 could undergo some design changes, Naval Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma indicated while speaking to the press on Wednesday, December 2, ahead of Navy Day on December 4, 2009. 

"We are re-looking at the design. It won't be a copy of what we have today," he said 

He said a concept study by the Directorate of Naval Design is currently underway 'for more capable carrier-borne aircraft' for the IAC-2. 

The Navy is leaning towards a 50,000 tons carrier capable of launching heavier aircraft using a steam catapult, rather than the ski-jump on the Gorshkov / Vikramaditya. 

The Navy has earlier indicated it prefers the Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (Emals) on its new aircraft carriers. 

The Navy issued an RFI (request for information) to several global aviation majors, including American Boeing, French Dassault and Russian MiG companies, for 'an alternate deck-based aircraft' in November. 

"Information is being sought to acquire over 40 fighters for the 40,000-tonne IAC-1 (indigenous aircraft carrier), being built at the Cochin shipyard and expected to roll out by 2014-2015 now, and IAC-2, which will follow later," a source told TOI.


----------



## ssheppard

*$1.2bn Indian Navy contract for 29 additional MiG-29Ks*

With bonhomie between the United States and India cooling off perceptively, Russia may well stage a strong comeback in India's flourishing arms market. Earlier reports in the Russian media that India may contract for atleast 28 more MiG-29K fighter jets now appear to be coming true with sources in India's ministry of defence suggesting that both nations are all set to formalise a $1.2 billion contract for 29 of these aircraft for the Indian Navy.


The MiG-29K (NATO designation: Fulcrum-D) is a naval variant of the MiG-29 Fulcrum fighters.

Sources in the Indian MoD have let it be known that a Russian team may soon arrive in New Delhi, probably this week, to detail the contract. It is also being suggested that the contract has received clearance from the cabinet committee on security (CCS), chaired by prime minister Manmohan Singh.

It is also being given to understand that the defence ministry is seeking CCS approval for the fresh contract for aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov's refit programme, with the renegotiated price of slightly over $2.3 billion.


The 29 new MiG-29Ks are over and above the 16 jets already contracted for with the initial $1.5 billion Adm Gorshkov package deal in January 2004.

The refurbished Adm Gorshkov is now expected to be ready for delivery to the Indian Navy only by early-2013, nearly five years behind schedule. It will be inducted into the navy as INS Vikramaditya.

Any enhancement of the MiG-29K contract has ramifications for the Indian Air Force's $11 billion medium range multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) contract, as foreign companies desperately seek to offer synergies.

The American defence contractor Boeing's F/A-18 Super Hornet offering is primarily a naval fighter which has entered the MMRCA race more to try its luck than with any serious hopes of bagging the contract. But if the Indian Navy had shown any inclinations for the Super Hornet, Boeing's chances to bag the MMRCA contract would have been strengthened as it could have argued for synergies between the air force and the navy contract.

Other contenders, Dassault's Rafale, Saab Gripen's JAS-39 are also offering naval variants.

The Russian contender for the MMRCA contract, the MiG-35, is a heavily upgraded, thrust vectoring variant of the MiG-29 family of fighters. This 4++ generation fighter carries so many new features that MiG RAC re-designated it as the MiG-35.

Its chances to bag the MMRCA contract are now boosted manifold as the IAF already operates 80 MiG -29 fighters and Russia has an agreement in place with India's Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) to manufacture an advanced variant of the RD-33 engine.

With so many synergies in place, and an enhanced Indian Navy contract to boot, the chances of the MiG-35 fighter bagging the MMRCA contract are considerably strengthened.

Meanwhile, the first four of the original lot of MiG-29Ks have already arrived in a knocked-down form and are being assembled. Till delivery of the Gorshkov, these fighters will remain land-based at the navy's Goa base, INS Hansa.

These fighters will now become part of the 303 `Black Panthers' squadron. Another batch of four fighters is expected to arrive shortly.

Atleast eight of the 45 MiG-29K fighters are expected to be the two-seater KUB version, with four in each contract, and the rest single-set fighters.

The MiG-29Ks will operate not just from the 44,570-tonne Adm Gorshkov/INS Vikramaditya but also from the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) being built at Cochin Shipyard. The, as yet, undesignated IAC is expected to be ready for induction in the period 2014-2015.

The Russian Navy too has opted to induct MiG-29K fighters in larger numbers, thanks to cost benefits arising from the India deal. It currently operates the heavier, longer range, Su-33 (Flanker-D) naval fighters. Operating the Su-33 is no longer cost effective because of small production volumes.

Correspondingly, the 45-aircraft order from the Indian Navy coupled with a 24-aircraft order form the Russian Navy allows per unit costs to come down substantially. The Russian Navy will take delivery of the first lot of MiG-29Ks later this year.

Russian media reports estimated the Russian Navy contract for 24 fighters at $1 billion, which matches the figure of $1.2 billion now being quoted for the fresh Indian order of 29 of these fighters.

The Su-33s will undergo a refit programme to extend their service life from 2015 to 2025. 

Armed with eight types of air-to-air missiles, including BVR (beyond visual range) missiles, as well as a host of air-to-surface weapons for land-attack missions, the 4+ generation MiG-29K is a force multiplier for the navy.

domain-b.com : $1.2bn Indian Navy contract for 29 additional MiG-29Ks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India To Sign New MiG Deal With Russia: Official*
By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE 
Published: 18 Jan 2010 10:42


NEW DELHI - India and Russia are set to agree a $1.2-billion deal for 29 MiG-29 fighter jets which will cement Moscow's role as New Delhi's principal arms supplier, an official said Jan. 18.

A senior Indian defense ministry official said the deal was likely to be finalized this week during a visit to New Delhi by a Russian military team. He declined to say when it would be signed.

"The contract has already been negotiated and just some finishing touches are now awaited," the official, who did not want to be named, said.

He put its worth at $1.2 billion and said the planes would be handed over to the Indian navy. 

The deal has already been cleared by the cabinet of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, who paid a state visit to Russia last month. 

The official said the deal would be in addition to 16 MiG-29 planes New Delhi will acquire for deployment on an aircraft carrier it also hopes to obtain from Russia, which supplies 70 percent of Indian weaponry.

The Russian embassy in New Delhi did not respond to queries on the deal.

Relations between India and Russia, currently negotiating arms contracts worth over $15 billion, hit a low following wrangling over the cost of refurbishing the retired aircraft carrier.

Russia in 2004 promised to gift the "Admiral Gorshkov" to India, provided Delhi paid a Russian shipyard $974 million to revamp the vessel.

Since then, the price has skyrocketed for fixing up the 27-year-old ship.

Last year, Russia startled India with a demand for $2.9 billion.

"Now we are closer to an understanding on Gorshkov," the ministry official said without elaborating.

During Singh's trip to Russia in December the countries signed two agreements on arms, one on their two-way weapons trade in the years 2011-2020 and another on servicing Russian-made arms sold to India.

India plans to spend tens of billions on dollars to modernize its military.

India To Sign New MiG Deal With Russia: Official - Defense News


----------



## sudhir007

Navy's SOS: Submarine force depleting: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.

A security nightmare stares the nation in the face with the Indian Navy's submarine arm in danger of losing its strength and ability to keep enemies off the country's backyard.

Headlines Today has access to an internal note sent by the navy to the government, which warns of unthinkable scenarios for national security if corrective action is not taken quickly.

The navy admits in the document that it's almost at its lowest ebb in terms of submarine force levels in history. And this when the Chinese seem bent upon undermining India's maritime edge.

Former chief of naval staff Admiral Arun Prakash said the navy had been warning the government about the crisis since the early part of this decade. He said that while the government has cognizance of the matter it would be something to be very sorry about if no action was taken.

The navy has warned that in the next few years, its submarine strength could drop from 16 submarines to five - an unthinkable prospect for maritime security planners.

Of the 16 operational submarines currently, 10 are Russian Kilo-class submarines and four are German boats. The report warns that by 2012, only nine submarines could be active. If nothing is done to stem the tide, India could be left with just five active submarines in the coming years.

The navy has a 30-year plan to buy or build 24 submarines. But even 10 years after the Cabinet approved the plan, not a single new submarine has entered service. Meanwhile, the navy has already initiated cases to retire two of its old Foxtrot submarines very shortly. And the first of its deadly Kilo-class submarines could be retired beginning 2013.

Through the report, the navy's uncertainty about the Chinese is also out in the open. The document says it will not be long before extended Chinese patrols enter the Indian Navy's area of responsibility. The Chinese naval capability will prove to be a limiting factor to the other regional navies, especially the Indian Navy.

The navy has always been suspicious about China's long-term ambitions in the Indian Ocean region. But now, those anxieties have been laid bare. The navy report paints a highly disturbing picture of what China plans to do in the Indian Ocean.

Most ominously, these plans are already in motion. During 2009, 16 contacts were recorded with vessels suspected to be Chinese nuclear submarines on patrol outside their territorial waters.

The Indian Navy's own network of intelligence has corroborated three of these contacts - on February 16, July 23 and August 3 last year.

The navy report has made it clear that China has a proven deep-water ability and plans to flex more muscle in the years ahead.

Chinese nuclear submarines are currently only testing waters in the South China Sea, outside territorial waters. But in the next three years, the Indian Navy has warned that silent Chinese submarine patrols could begin crawling through the Indian Ocean with impunity.

China is aggressively ramping up command and control infrastructure in the Indian Ocean. This is being done to expand its influence in the zone most critical to Indian security, and in effect to encircle India.


----------



## Iggy

NEW DELHI - The Navy has started a $1.5 billion overhaul of its ageing Soviet-era fleet of aircraft, seeking to boost its air power in an Indian

Ocean region where a growing China is threatening its traditional dominance.

The investment is one of the biggest the Indian Navy has made in recent years and reflects New Delhi's urgency to modernise its military, a move that rival Pakistan says could spark an arms build-up and destabilise an already roiled South Asia.

India plans to buy 16 new MIG-29 fighter jets, half a dozen light combat aircraft, unmanned patrol planes and multi-role helicopters.

The Indian Navy is also upgrading its Sea Harrier fighter jets, IL-38 maritime anti-submarine warfare planes and acquiring five Kamov KA-31 patrol helicopters.

"We are acquiring new fighters and helicopters to ... supplement a new aircraft carrier we are getting soon," Commander PVS Satish, the navy spokesman said in New Delhi on Thursday.

Analysts said the upgrade of the Navy was long due.

"It is almost a matter of time before ships from China arrive in India's backyard," said Brahma Chellaney, professor of strategic studies at New Delhi's Centre for Policy Research.

India and China are locked in a battle to lead Asia. New Delhi fears China is creating an arc of influence in the Indian Ocean region, bolstering claims over what has traditionally been seen as India's backyard.

Indian officials said Pakistan, too, was modernising its navy.

Pakistan's National Command Authority (NCA), which oversees the country's nuclear weapons, said last week India's arms modernisation plans could destabilise the regional balance. 

Indian Navy boosts its air fleet in $1.5 billion deal - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iggy

Before starting discussion i am telling the members here that its not a public toilet that every one can have their shittss on it..so as a thread starter i urge members to stick to the topic..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

My doubt is that what are the possible upgradation that can be done on Sea harriers??


----------



## gogbot

seiko said:


> My doubt is that what are the possible upgradation that can be done on Sea harriers??



Standard stuff, Better avionics.

Capability to fire more types of weapons.

They still want the Harriers for INS Viraat (R22) and possibly the other Carrier as well.


----------



## Iggy

gogbot said:


> Standard stuff, Better avionics.
> 
> Capability to fire more types of weapons.
> 
> They still want the Harriers for INS Viraat (R22) and possibly the other Carrier as well.



What about BVR?can we do it in harriers?and is it too old for using in new carriers??


----------



## karan.1970

Kinshuk said:


> Can somesome tell me if it final that we are going to Induct a part of MMRCA in the navy. I read a few times that navy has shown their interest. Thanks. Please advise.



I thought there was an offer from US on F 35 for navy


----------



## Kinshuk

karan.1970 said:


> I thought there was an offer from US on F 35 for navy



Yes Sir I am aware of that, 

F 35 is separately offered to the Indian Navy which was before directly related to F-16 IN winning the MMRCA, but the deal was revised and it was then offered seperately. Navy has requested for 40 around(not sure) fighters. 

But as I reckon F-35 is not very future and for the current requirement,navy needs 4.5 generation fighter by 2013 2014. 

Thanks.


----------



## karan.1970

Kinshuk said:


> Yes Sir I am aware of that,
> 
> F 35 is separately offered to the Indian Navy which was before directly related to F-16 IN winning the MMRCA, but the deal was revised and it was then offered seperately. Navy has requested for 40 around(not sure) fighters.
> 
> But as I reckon F-35 is not very future and for the current requirement,navy needs 4.5 generation fighter by 2013 2014.
> 
> Thanks.



I think that the newly purchased Mig 29K's will fill in till the 35 comes in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Sea Harriers are only 11.

8 Single Seaters and 3 Trainers.

They need to go as soon as we have MiG-29's in enoguh numbers.

Harriers are poorly maintained and ban after 1998 nuke blasts have made situation worst.

During the Malabar Excersice I read an article which said that the harriers were so bad that even the oil was leaking from one of them.

They need to go to museum at the earliest.

GB


----------



## xuxu1457

Us unable to export the F35 until the USA navy equip,I heard that IAN will buy six LCA and MIG &#65293;&#65298;&#65305;&#65323; for their carrier,is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

xuxu1457 said:


> Us unable to export the F35 until the USA navy equip,I heard that IAN will buy six LCA and MIG &#65293;&#65298;&#65305;&#65323; for their carrier,is that true?



Self Delete


----------



## unicorn148

thats not the navy variant its a trainer version of LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

xuxu1457 said:


> Us unable to export the F35 until the USA navy equip,I heard that IAN will buy six LCA and MIG &#65293;&#65298;&#65305;&#65323; for their carrier,is that true?



Yes it is... F35 is not going to be in our kitty until 2025 because the nine major partner nations plan to acquire over 3,100 F-35s through 2035. Sea harrier will not serve the Indian Navy after 2012 (2015 for optimists). Hence, Mig - 29 were purchased from Russia.

Naval LCA is still under testing phase and Indian navy has invested in this project. That means they will buy them... number is uncertain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

garibnawaz said:


> Sea Harriers are only 11.
> 
> 8 Single Seaters and 3 Trainers.
> 
> They need to go as soon as we have MiG-29's in enoguh numbers.
> 
> Harriers are poorly maintained and ban after 1998 nuke blasts have made situation worst.
> 
> During the Malabar Excersice I read an article which said that the harriers were so bad that even the oil was leaking from one of them.
> 
> They need to go to museum at the earliest.
> 
> GB


Thnk India is buying some of the ones retired from Royal navy to keep the strength to a sq level


----------



## amarnath

unicorn148 said:


> thats not the navy variant its a trainer version of LCA



But isnt the twin seater version for the navy? I am Wrong then I guess, sorry.


----------



## xuxu1457

Novice09 said:


> Yes it is... F35 is not going to be in our kitty until 2025 because the nine major partner nations plan to acquire over 3,100 F-35s through 2035. Sea harrier will not serve the Indian Navy after 2012 (2015 for optimists). Hence, Mig - 29 were purchased from Russia.
> 
> Naval LCA is still under testing phase and Indian navy has invested in this project. That means they will buy them... number is uncertain.



I heard that the IAN accept buying 6 LCA at Jan 21


----------



## gogbot

xuxu1457 said:


> I heard that the IAN accept buying 6 LCA at Jan 21



They were just investing more money into the project.
And showing their support for Indigenous efforts unlike others(IA).
When the LCA-N can meet the requirements of the IN. More orders will be placed.

At least one squadron for each carrier will be ordered by IN.

Due to the Tejas being Lightweight it can operate on both STOBAR and CATOBAR carriers with only small modifications for each configuration.

Its also the most cost effective fighter available for the NAVY.
with the Next fighter available costing double the Tejas.

The INS Vikramaditya operates one squadron of Mig-29K and the rest LCA.

Based on this doctrine, It seem the Navy will field one dedicated air superiority but also Strike capable fighter and one Multi role fighter like the LCA.

That's why the NAvy maybe showing so much interest in the F-35.
Its the perfect Air superiority fighter for its planned CATOBAR carriers. where the Mig-29K cant operate from.


----------



## sancho

seiko said:


> India plans to buy 16 new MIG-29 fighter jets, half a dozen light combat aircraft, unmanned patrol planes and multi-role helicopters.
> 
> The Indian Navy is also upgrading its Sea Harrier fighter jets, IL-38 maritime anti-submarine warfare planes and acquiring five Kamov KA-31 patrol helicopters.


Are this really new news, or just a summary of what was and is going on at the moment?
16 Mig 29 ordered some times ago and first was already deliverd, same goes for Sea Harriers that were upg with new Israeli radar and weapons, IL 38 that are beeing upgraded at the moment and the Ka 31 are delivered too:



> The Indian Navy ordered four Ka-31 radars in 1999, and a further five in 2001. Full-scale volume production of the helicopter started in 2002. The first batch of four entered service with the Indian Navy in April 2003. The second batch were delivered in 2005.



Kamov Ka-31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Order of 6 N-LCA is also nothing new, but the article says nothing about the real new news of 29 additional Mig 29Ks.


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> They were just investing more money into the project.
> *And showing their support for Indigenous efforts unlike others(IA)*.
> When the LCA-N can meet the requirements of the IN. More orders will be placed.


To be frank, they do it (IMO) more or less for PR reasons in case of N-LCA, nothing more. It simply will not be useful as a carrier fighter, because it's too limited in payload, weapon stations and that's why they only ordered 6 of them.


----------



## garibnawaz

amarnath said:


> But isnt the twin seater version for the navy? I am Wrong then I guess, sorry.



No. Only trainers will be twin sitter.












As of December 2009, Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said at his maiden navy week press conference that he had been assured by the DRDO that the LCA's naval variant would be ready for carrier trials by 2013 and for deployment on the Gorshkov/Vikramaditya as well as the IAC. He said the navy was doing a concept study 'for more capable carrier-borne aircraft' for the IAC-2.

-- Aircraft carrier operation with ski-jump and arrested landing 
-- Nose drooped for better cockpit vision 
-- Additional aerodynamic features like LEVCON and fore plane to reduce carrier landing speed 
-- Maximum take off weight from carrier12.5 tons 
-- External store carrying capacity from carrier3.5 tons 
-- Strengthened fuselage 
-- Stronger undercarriage due to higher sink rate 
-- Arrestor hook for deck recovery 
-- Fuel dump system 

GB


----------



## Valiant_Soul

garibnawaz said:


> No. Only trainers will be twin sitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of December 2009, Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said at his maiden navy week press conference that he had been assured by the DRDO that the LCA's naval variant would be ready for carrier trials by 2013 and for deployment on the Gorshkov/Vikramaditya as well as the IAC. He said the navy was doing a concept study 'for more capable carrier-borne aircraft' for the IAC-2.
> 
> -- Aircraft carrier operation with ski-jump and arrested landing
> -- *Nose drooped for better cockpit vision*
> -- Additional aerodynamic features like LEVCON and fore plane to reduce carrier landing speed
> -- Maximum take off weight from carrier&#8212;12.5 tons
> -- External store carrying capacity from carrier&#8212;3.5 tons
> -- Strengthened fuselage
> -- Stronger undercarriage due to higher sink rate
> -- Arrestor hook for deck recovery
> -- Fuel dump system
> 
> GB



Hmm...the nose of the plain is tilted down, is it not? I guess that is not how the LCA used to look.

Edit: My bad, I didn't read the entire post. 

No vertical take-off right?


----------



## New Shivaji

*First indigenous Shivalik class frigate to be inducted in April *



NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy will induct its first indigenously-built Shivalik class stealth frigate in April, an official said. 

Christened INS Shivalik, the multi-role stealth frigate has been built at Mumbai's Mazagaon Docks Limited under Project 17. Two more such vessels are under construction. 

"The first of the frigates will be inducted in April. The ship has been provided with structural, thermal and acoustic stealth features to augment its potent capability," an official said, requesting anonymity. 

Shivalik is equipped with state-of-the-art defence against nuclear, biological and chemical attacks. 

"The Atmospheric Control System filters and controls the temperature and humidity of the air coming into the ship at all times, including the air being used by the engines. It removes any radioactive, chemical or biological impurities, thereby protecting the crew and the systems even during a nuclear, biological or chemical attack," the official said. 

Conceived and designed by the Indian Navy design bureau, the ship will also have indigenous sensors and weapons. 

"The sensors and weapons of the ship are controlled through a Combat Management System designed and developed by an Indian Navy establishment and manufactured by Bharat Electronics," the official added. 

The Shivalik class vessels will be the mainstay frigates of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century. Their sophisticated weaponry includes the Klub surface-to-surface missiles and the Shtil and Barak air defence missiles. 

The ships also have the indigenous Kavach chaff-dispensing system to counter incoming missiles, as also indigenous sonars and anti-submarine warfare systems. 

The ship's domestic requirements of fresh water will be met through two reverse osmosis plants, while a fully automated galley will "enable the crew to be fed Indian, Continental and Asian gourmet meals, including freshly baked bread and home-made ice-cream," the official added. 

The accommodation arrangements for the 35 officers and over 250 crew have been provided by Indian conglomerate Godrej and meets the laid down criteria for crew comfort and space management


----------



## New Shivaji

Duplicate Post


----------



## hindustan

good step 

we need more power in sea


----------



## ek_indian

Good move. I am more happy with the word "indigenous"....


----------



## manglasiva

Would like to see some pics


----------



## Veer

*Shivalik Class guided missile stealth frigates* are multirole stealth craft built for Indian Navy. They are the first Indian warships to be built with stealth features and will be the lead frigates of the country's navy during the first quarter of the 21st century.

The lead ship of this class is named 'Shivalik', after the lowest of the Himalayan ranges, which extends to 2,500km. The frigates to follow were also named after other mountain ranges &#8211; 'Satpura' and 'Sahyadri'. They are being produced as an upgrade to the Talwar Class frigates, which will be succeeded by the Project 17-A Class frigates.

Construction

The vessels were built in 172 modules through modular construction. Construction of the first frigate began in December 2000. In July 2001, the keel of this frigate was laid, and it was launched and named Shivalik in April 2003. In February 2009, the frigate underwent sea trials and it is expected to be commissioned in November 2009.

The keel of the second frigate, Satpura, was laid in 2002 and launched in 2004. It is expected to face sea trials in 2009 and be commissioned in 2010. Third frigate Sahyadri's keel was laid in 2003, then launched in 2005. It will face sea trials in 2010 and is expected to be launched in 2011.

All three frigates will receive the initials 'INS' (Indian Naval Ship) when they are commissioned with the Indian Navy.

Countermeasures / sensors

These frigates are mounted with MR-760 Fregat M2EM 3-D radar, an air search radar, HUMSA (hull-mounted sonar array) and ATAS / Thales Sintra towed array systems, BEL Aparna fire control radar and BEL Ajanta weapons control radar to counter attack the enemy.
"Shivalik is fitted with a mix of indigenous Russian, Indian, and Western weaponry and sensor systems."

Weapons

Shivalik is fitted with a mix of indigenous Russian, Indian, and Western weaponry and sensor systems. The weaponry systems include the Russian Shtil surface-to-air missile systems, Klub anti-ship cruise missiles, and Israeli Barak-I missile defence system.

The Satpura frigate has weaponry worth Rs1bn including vertical-launch missiles, surface-to-air missiles, and anti-submarine systems. The radar systems and engines are further modified to reduce and avoid detection and noise levels.

Propulsion

Shivalik Class frigates are driven by two diesel and two combined diesel and gas (CODOG) engines. Two Pielstick 16 PA6 STC diesel engines delivering 7,600shp at 1,084rpm each and two GE LM2500 engines delivering 33,600shp at 3,600rpm.

In March 2009, the commissioning of the first frigate was delayed due to the stoppage of fitting the turbines due to GE's failure to secure permission from the US Government for such installation. After two months, permission was granted for the installation.

Aircraft

These frigates can carry two advanced helicopters. The Shivalik will carry two HAL Dhruv or two Sea King mk42B and the Satpura will carry two K-31 Kamov helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

^^^^^^^^

Only STOL that is Short take off and landing.

LCA is not Harrier or JSF nor Yak-38 for vertical take off.

GB


----------



## Chanakyaa

Valiant_Soul said:


> Hmm...the nose of the plain is tilted down, is it not? I guess that is not how the LCA used to look.
> 
> Edit: My bad, I didn't read the entire post.
> 
> No vertical take-off right?



Probably SkiJump.


----------



## beckham

seiko said:


> What about BVR?can we do it in harriers?and is it too old for using in new carriers??




According to this old news article, harriers have BVR.

and HAL is going to upgrade the harriers.  




> Indian Sea Harrier Tests BVR Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Derby missile (front)*
> 
> NEW DELHI - Operating in the Indian Ocean off the coast of Goa last week, *an Indian navy Sea Harrier test-fired a Derby beyond-visual-range (BVR) missile.*
> 
> It was the Navy's first live test of the Israeli-made Derby, a senior service official said April 15, and two more live tests are planned in the near future.
> 
> *Indian navy sources said the missile hit its target on the high seas from a distance of 20 kilometers at a speed of Mach 1.2 and was able to lock onto the target before launch.*
> 
> *The Indian navy signed a $25 million contract in 2005 with the missile's maker, Rafael, for procurement of 20 Derby missiles to replace aging Sea Eagle missiles bought from BAE Systems in the early 1980s.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, India's state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics is upgrading the Navy's 15 Sea Harrier jump jets, purchased from BAE in 1983, under a $115 million contract. The upgraded aircraft will be armed with the Derby BVR missile. *
> 
> The Sea Harriers were set to be retired along with the aircraft carrier INS Viraat in 2010, the Navy official said, but this upgrade will keep the planes in service for deployment on the planned Air Defense Ship.
> 
> Indian Sea Harrier Tests BVR Missile - Defense News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

beckham said:


> According to this old news article, harriers have BVR.
> 
> and HAL is going to upgrade the harriers.


Correct, as you can see here:






or here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

sancho said:


> Correct, as you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or here:



A little off track.. But wasnt this the plane the featured in the Arnie movie True Lies??


----------



## skyisthelimit

The Indian Navy will induct its first indigenously-built Shivalik class stealth frigate in April, an official said.

Christened INS Shivalik, the multi-role stealth frigate has been built at Mumbai's Mazagaon Docks Limited under Project 17. Two more such vessels are under construction.

"The first of the frigates will be inducted in April. The ship has been provided with structural, thermal and acoustic stealth features to augment its potent capability," an official said, requesting anonymity.

Shivalik is equipped with state-of-the-art defence against nuclear, biological and chemical attacks.

"The Atmospheric Control System filters and controls the temperature and humidity of the air coming into the ship at all times, including the air being used by the engines. It removes any radioactive, chemical or biological impurities, thereby protecting the crew and the systems even during a nuclear, biological or chemical attack," the official said.

Conceived and designed by the Indian Navy design bureau, the ship will also have indigenous sensors and weapons.

"The sensors and weapons of the ship are controlled through a Combat Management System designed and developed by an Indian Navy establishment and manufactured by Bharat Electronics," the official added.

The Shivalik class vessels will be the mainstay frigates of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century. Their sophisticated weaponry includes the Klub surface-to-surface missiles and the Shtil and Barak air defence missiles.

The ships also have the indigenous Kavach chaff-dispensing system to counter incoming missiles, as also indigenous sonars and anti-submarine warfare systems.

The ship's domestic requirements of fresh water will be met through two reverse osmosis plants, while a fully automated galley will "enable the crew to be fed Indian, Continental and Asian gourmet meals, including freshly baked bread and home-made ice-cream," the official added.

The accommodation arrangements for the 35 officers and over 250 crew have been provided by Indian conglomerate Godrej and meets the laid down criteria for crew comfort and space management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gogbot

karan.1970 said:


> A little off track.. But wasnt this the plane the featured in the Arnie movie True Lies??



yes it was, IT was the one the governor of California used to defeat the terrorists.( LoL still cant believe he is a politician now )











See the what the governor does to to terrorists.






and the British Harrier jump jets are one of the most commonly featured combat jets in Popular culture. Due to its unique STOVL capability


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indian Navy to Get First Project 17 Frigate "INS Shivalik" in April 2010* 

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy will induct its first indigenously-built Shivalik class stealth frigate in April, an official said. Christened INS Shivalik, the multi-role stealth frigate has been built at Mumbai's Mazagaon Docks Limited under Project 17. Two more such vessels are under construction. "The first of the frigates will be inducted in April. The ship has been provided with structural, thermal and acoustic stealth features to augment its potent capability," an official said, requesting anonymity. Shivalik is equipped with state-of-the-art defence against nuclear, biological and chemical attacks. 

"The Atmospheric Control System filters and controls the temperature and humidity of the air coming into the ship at all times, including the air being used by the engines. It removes any radioactive, chemical or biological impurities, thereby protecting the crew and the systems even during a nuclear, biological or chemical attack," the official said. Conceived and designed by the Indian Navy design bureau, the ship will also have indigenous sensors and weapons. 

"The sensors and weapons of the ship are controlled through a Combat Management System designed and developed by an Indian Navy establishment and manufactured by Bharat Electronics," the official added. The Shivalik class vessels will be the mainstay frigates of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century. Their sophisticated weaponry includes the Klub surface-to-surface missiles and the Shtil and Barak air defence missiles. 

The ships also have the indigenous Kavach chaff-dispensing system to counter incoming missiles, as also indigenous sonars and anti-submarine warfare systems. The ship's domestic requirements of fresh water will be met through two reverse osmosis plants, while a fully automated galley will "enable the crew to be fed Indian, Continental and Asian gourmet meals, including freshly baked bread and home-made ice-cream," the official added. 

The accommodation arrangements for the 35 officers and over 250 crew have been provided by Indian conglomerate Godrej and meets the laid down criteria for crew comfort and space management. 

ASIAN DEFENCE: Indian Navy to Get First Project 17 Frigate "INS Shivalik" in April 2010


----------



## RPK

*Naval Tableau To Depict INS Shivalik in R D Parade*


----------



## RPK

Saturday, January 23, 2010

*EXCLUSIVE: Barak-2/LRSAM First Flight This Year*






The first flight test of the Rs 2606.02-crore Indo-Israeli Barak-2/LR-SAM air/point defence missile is scheduled to take place about seven months from now in August 2010. A "control and navigation flight test" of the LR-SAM is one of DRDO's targets for the year 2010. Sources indicate that the missile is currently undergoing simulated tests in Israel, which will be followed by in-loop simulations of the guidance system in Hyderabad from sometime in May. Israeli Navy chief Vice Admiral Elizer Marom and his Indian counterpart Admiral Nirmal Verma exchanged notes on the missile programme on January 19 during their official discussions in South Block. I'd broken the story in 2005/06 about the Barak-2 deal being signed, so it's going be be pretty cool watching the thing fly. More updates soon.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: EXCLUSIVE: Barak-2/LRSAM First Flight This Year


----------



## indiatech

*Russia Completes Hybrid Submarine*


Russias Sevmash shipyard at the Arctic city of Severodvinsk has completed a hybrid submarine powered by a diesel-electric plant and a small nuclear reactor. Designated B-90 and named Sarov, the submarine was completed on 17 December.

The submarine is known as Project 20120 in Russian design terminology. She apparently employs the small nuclear reactor  known to some engineers as a teakettle  to keep a charge on the battery, providing essentially unlimited underwater endurance on relatively quiet electric propulsion. In effect, this is an Air-Indpendent Propulsion (AIP) system.

The teakettle concept is not new. The Soviet Navy deployed a Project 651 (NATO Juliett) cruise missile submarine (SSG) in 19861991 with a similar diesel-electric/nuclear plant. That craft had a pressurized-water reactor with a single-loop configuration coupled with a turbogenerator. The Soviet report stated that the sea trials demonstrated the workability of the system, but revealed quite a few deficiencies. Those were later corrected.

However, no follow-on efforts were undertaken at that time. (The Soviets built 16 diesel-electric Juliett SSGs from 1963 to 1968.)

The B-90 was designed by the Rubin design bureau in St. Petersburg. Construction was begun at the Krasnoe Sormovo shipyard in Nizhnii Novgorod (formerly Gorkiy), and the submarine was then transported through the inland waterways to the Sevmash yard for completion.

There is no available information on the size of the B-90 program. In the past the Soviet Union was an early leader in AIP-type submarines. As early as 1938 the Soviets began development on a single-drive submarine that could operate diesel engines while submerged and surfaced. After World War II the Soviets built the Project 617 (Whale), an AIP submarine based on German technology. She was followed by 23 coastal submarines of Project A615 (Quebec), which were torpedo and gun-armed combat craft. Other AIP experiments followed.

Today several navies are operating AIP submarines, with the U.S. Navy having borrowed the Swedish AIP submarine Gotland in 20052007 to serve as an anti-submarine target for U.S. carrier task forces. The Gotland, according to Swedish officers, could not be located by U.S. naval forces in exercises until the submarine wanted to be found.

The Soviet B-90 may be a follow-on submarine to the Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines that have been transferred in large numbers to other navies, including China and India. The B-90, especially when operating in coastal or littoral waters, could pose a significant threat to Western maritime interests.


----------



## sancho

gogbot said:


> yes it was, IT was the one the governor of California used to defeat the terrorists.( LoL still cant believe he is a politician now )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the British Harrier jump jets are one of the most commonly featured combat jets in Popular culture. Due to its unique STOVL capability


Actually it wasn't, because IN uses British Sea Harriers, but in the movie it was the McDonnell Douglas AV-8B Harrier II:

AV-8B Harrier II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BAE Sea Harrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

INS Tarkash, INS Trikand to float out by 2010-end

After floating out INS Teg &#8211; the first Talwar class guided missile frigate in November last, Russia now aims to float out the other two vessels it is building for Indian Navy by the end of this year.
The Yantar shipyard, which is constructing the new frigates, will float out INS Tarkash and INS Trikand by 2010-end, a shipyard spokesperson was quoted by RIA Novosti as saying on Monday.
Russia is building the vessels for India as per a $1.6 billion contract signed in July 2006.
INS Teg became waterborne on November 27, 2009. Its sea trials are expected to start this year after which it will be handed over to Indian Navy by 2011-12.
The new class of missile frigates is designed to accomplish a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.
They would be equipped with BRAHMOS supersonic cruise missiles. Each new vessel would feature a 100-mm gun, a Shtil air defense system, two Kashtan air defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo tubes, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.
Indian Navy is presently operating the Russian-made INS Talwar, INS Trishul, and INS Tabar missile frigates.

Mighty India Power: INS Tarkash, INS Trikand to float out by 2010-end


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy's Foxtrot submarines to be history soon

New Delhi, Jan 24 : They have been of valuable service to the Indian Navy for more than 35 years. The Soviet-built Foxtrot submarines, with which the navy's submarine arm came into existence, will be history soon with the two remaining submarines of this class being retired by 2011 - bringing an era to an end.

The Russian Navy had retired its last Foxtrots between 1995 and 2001. However, the Indian Navy is still operating two of them - INS Vela, commissioned in 1973, and INS Vagli, commissioned in 1974.

"One of the Foxtrot submarines, INS Vela will be de-commissioned this year. The last one INS Vagli would retire in 2011," a senior Indian Navy official, wishing anonymity, told IANS.

The Foxtrot class was the NATO's reporting name of a class of diesel-electric patrol submarines that were built in the Soviet Union. The first of the submarines was laid down in 1957 and commissioned in 1958. By the time the last submarine was completed in 1983, the Foxtrot class had become obsolete.

"The Indian Navy's submarine arm had begun with the acquisition of four Foxtrot submarines from the Soviet Union. The first four were called Kalvari class submarines. The problems experienced with them were fed back to the design bureaus in Russia.

"Improvements were gradually introduced and we contracted for another four submarines in 1971. These Vela class submarines arrived between 1973 and 1975," said the official.

According to senior navy officials, out of these eight submarines acquired only two are operational now. The condition of the first four submarines deteriorated fast due to delay in the six-yearly refits.

The Indian Navy lacked the expertise at that time to do the refit. The Russians, because of their own submarine refit workload, were reluctant to accept Indian submarines in their dockyards.

Submariners of the Indian Navy who have operated this vessel feel a sense of nostalgia over the Foxtrots being retired.

"The boats are of German design of World War-II. But the fact that are still able to run it after 35 years of service means that the boats are very good," an Indian Navy officer, who has commanded INS Vela, told IANS.

Being an older submarine, the vessel had its own problems of space.

"Space is actually a constraint in the older submarines. As the submarines are old, and the equipments are bigger - it increases space constraint. The bunk space is so small that some people had to squeeze to get inside. But we had wonderful camaraderie onboard," the former submarine commander reminisced.

Another navy officer, who commanded the submarine in the 1980s, said: "Well, like in all submarines, fresh water was in very short supply. We used to get half a litre water daily for drinking. There was no question of having a bath or the luxury of using it for other things. But the adrenaline rush of the chosen few who could run the machine kept us going."

The submarine can be deployed underwater for 45 days at a stretch and surfaces once in a day to replenish oxygen.

One of the de-commissioned submarines of the Foxtrot class has been kept in Visakhapatnam and converted into a Submarine Museum.

"The Submarine Museum is one of its kind in Asia. It is a difficult task to lift a 1,500 tonne submarine and put it on the road," said another navy official


----------



## RPK

*Eastern Navy command to augment fleet strength*

fullstory

Chennai, Jan 24 (PTI) The Eastern Navy Command today unveiled plans to enhance coastal security in the aftermath of 26/11 attacks, including augmenting its fleet of fast attack craft.

"This year we have commissioned six new fast attack craft which can attain a speed of 70 km/h. We plan to commission 50-60 intermediate and small fast attack craft which will be deployed at various ports along the eastern and western coastal areas of the country," Rear Admiral P Murugesan, Flag Officer Commanding, Eastern Fleet, told reporters on board INS Jalashwa.

When asked on 'aging' ships in the Indian Navy, he said all navy ships are well maintained on a regular basis.

"Every year we constantly maintain and upgrade ships and its accessories. Everything is new including weapons, radars and communication equipment," he said, adding "Indian Navy is ready for action of any kind


----------



## RPK

Central Chronicle - Madhya Pradesh's News Portal


*Indian Navy commissions six new crafts*

United News of India
Chennai, Jan 24: 
The Indian Navy has augmented its fleet of fast attack crafts with the commission of six new ones as part of enhancing coastal security to prevent infiltration of possible terrorists and prevent 26/11 type terror attacks.
The acquisition of six new fast attack craft, which could touch a speed of 70 kmph and the proposed commissioning of 50 to 60 intermediate and small fast crafts to be deployed at various ports along the western and eastern coasts were aimed at enhancing the coastal security and to augment the Navy's fleet, Rear Admiral P Murugesan, Flag Officer Commanding, Eastern Fleet, told reporters on board Navy Ship ''INS Jalashwa''. 
To a question of 'aging' ships in the Indian Navy, he said all ships were being maintained well. 
''Every year we constantly maintain and upgrade ships and its accessories. Everything is new including, weapons, radars and communication equipment,'' he said.
He said the Indian Navy also has the responsibility in safeguarding merchant ships as nearly 90 per cent of India's export and import was being done through the sea.
Earlier, a contignent of media and the families of naval personnel were shown the wide range of operations carried out by Navy in the sea as part of ''Day at Sea'' programme during which naval ships 'Rajput', 'Ranjit', 'Rana', 'Jalashwa,' 'Kulish', 'Nirbhik' and 'Nishank' called on at the Chennai Port.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

*Indian Navy's Foxtrot submarines to retire soon*

NEW DELHI (BNS): The Indian Navy plans to retire its two remaining Soviet-built Foxtrot submarines, INS Vela and INS Vagli by 2011, according to a media report.

The Indian Navy is still operating INS Vela commissioned in 1973 and INS Vagli commissioned in 1974, although the Russian Navy had retired its last Foxtrots between 1995 and 2001, a news agency report said.

One of the Foxtrot submarines, INS Vela will be de-commissioned this year. The last one, INS Vagli would retire in 2011," IANS quoted a senior Indian Navy official as saying who spoke on condition of anonymity.

According to the report, the Indian Navy's submarine arm had begun with the acquisition of four Foxtrot submarines from the Soviet Union. The first four were called Kalvari class submarines. The condition of the submarines deteriorated fast due to delay in the six-yearly refits.

The Foxtrot class was the NATO's reporting name of a class of diesel-electric patrol submarines that were built in the Soviet Union. The first of the submarines was laid down in 1957 and commissioned in 1958.

By the time the last submarine was completed in 1983, the Foxtrot class had become obsolete. The Soviet Navy's largest conventional submarine, could travel 16,000 nautical miles before having to refuel.

The submarines were also capable of performing underwater operations continuously for four days, after which they had to rise to 7 metres (snorkel depth) to change the air and charge the batteries. Three diesel engines generate power for electric motors that drive the 3 propellers and eventually the power will be stored in the battery. At periscopic depth, air for the diesel engine is sucked from the surface using a snorkel.

One of the de-commissioned submarines of the Foxtrot class has been kept in Visakhapatnam and converted into a Submarine Museum.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : News / National : India gets naval weapon system to destroy enemy targets

*India gets naval weapon system to destroy enemy targets *

India has developed a new generation multi-sensor, multi-weapon defence system against enemy targets on board naval ships.

*The state-of-the-art Gun Fire Control System (GFCS) developed by Bharat Electronics Limited will be installed on board the P-28 class of ships.*

The GFCS is a quick reaction, multi-sensor, multi-weapon, short/medium/long range defence system against air, surface or shore targets on board naval ships, a senior official of the Bangalore-based Navratna defence PSU told PTI.

The GFCS is designed to provide air, surface or shore defence with 76 MM and 30 MM guns. Its purpose is to locate a hostile target using a radar or video tracker, acting on early warning search radars and to track its approach with high accuracy, in order to obtain reliable target data.

The data is further processed and used to control the weapons by pointing it in an exact ballistic firing position for eventual destruction of the target. The GFCS continues to track the approaching target, simultaneously pointing the weapon on it, until it is completely destroyed.

The GFCS comprises five functional sub-systems: tracker, weapon control, sight control, combat management system and support systems, each of which can be used as an independent system. 

The GFCS for the P-28 class of ships would be handed over to Defence Minister A.K. Antony at a ceremony in Bangalore in the presence of BEL Chairman and Managing Director Ashwani Kumar Datt on February 2.

A state-of-the-art facility, dedicated to manufacture of Digital Flight Control Computer (DFCC) for the Light Combat Aircraft (Tejas) at BELs Bangalore Complex will also come up.

DFCC is a multiple redundant (improving its reliability, one channel will take over if another fails) digital fly-by-wire flight control system of Tejas, which controls manoeuvring of the aircraft.

DFCC is a flight critical sub-system to be manufactured as per AS 9100 standards with stringent in-process and quality control processes, including environmental tests on each unit.

To meet this requirement, BEL has set up this integrated manufacturing facility for assembly, inspection and testing of DFCC, all under one roof.

The facility includes thermal cycling chamber, vibration machine, dehumidifying chambers for storing PCBs, high resolution inspection tools to identify process errors, automated test equipment for rigorous performance testing and engineering test station for testing the DFCC unit.


----------



## marcos98

*
*Flash*: MiG-29K Makes Its Debut In Indian Skies. *

Cdr Ajay flew the first sortie of the MiG-29K on Jan 20th, almost a month before the 303 Black Panthers are to be commissioned (on Feb 19th), in INS Hansa, Goa.
Chindits--Indian armed forces: *Flash*: MiG-29K Makes Its Debut In Indian Skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy to induct Mig-29K fighter jets- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy will induct on Feb 19 the first four Russian-made Mig-29K combat jets for deployment on the aircraft carrier Admiral 
Gorshkov. 

"The aircraft will be formally inducted Feb 19," a senior Indian Navy official told. 

The fighters are operating offshore Goa in the absence of aircraft carrier Gorshkov, which is to be commissioned as INS Vikramaditya. The combat jets had arrived in the country in knocked down condition last year Dec 4. 

"The jets have been assembled and the Russian pilots are flying them. It is a standard procedure. Very soon Indian Navy pilots will take over from them," the official added. 

The jets were purchased by the Indian Navy as part of a $1.5 billion deal signed with Russia in January 2004 for Admiral Gorshkov. Of this, $740 million was meant for the aircraft and the balance for refitting the carrier. The Russians have now upped the price to between $2.2 billion and $2.9 billion and negotiations are currently under way. 

The navy will eventually be getting 12 MiG-29K single-seater aircraft and four MiG-29KUB twin-seat trainer aircraft, some in flyaway condition. The trainer version is similar to the single-seater but with a slightly reduced operational range. 

The navy has named its MiG-29K squadron the "Black Panthers". 

The jets will undertake shore-based sorties from Goa as the 45,000-tonne Kiev class aircraft carrier is scheduled to be delivered by 2012. 

The contract for the jets also stipulates the procurement of hardware for pilot training and aircraft maintenance, including flight simulators and interactive ground and sea-based training systems. 

Indian Navy pilots were sent to the US for deck landing training and qualified flying instructors (QFIs) to Russia for conversion flying (converting to different aircraft). 

The pilots will do the conversion flying in Goa under the supervision of QFIs. Four to five batches comprising four pilots each had gone to the US for deck landing training. 

The navy's MiG-29Ks have arrester gear and stronger landing gear for carrier landings, folding wings and rust-proofing to prevent corrosion from salt water. 

The aircraft features a fully digitised glass cockpit, improved engine protection against ingestion of foreign particles like birds, a multi-mode radar and increased range. The contract ensures that the navy gets the entire spectrum of services, including a full mission simulator. 

The MiG-29K will provide aerial cover to the carrier's battle group, acquire air superiority and destroy sea-borne and ground-based targets with guided high-precision weapons during the day and at night and in any weather condition. 

The aircraft, the first bought by the navy after the Sea Harriers, will also be capable of playing the role of midair refueller. 

In a bid to revamp its aviation capability, the Indian Navy will also be inking a contract to buy 29 more MiG-29Ks worth nearly $1.2 billion from Russia. A Russian team arrived here in January to finetune the contract terms.


----------



## RPK

*Navy to get Russian nuke submarine before July*


New Delhi, Feb 1 (IANS) The Indian Navy will get the Russian-built nuclear-powered Akula-II class attack submarine on a 10-year lease before July this year, a naval official said Monday.
The submarine, which would primarily be used to train crews to operate these kind of vessel, is considered one of the quietest and deadliest among Russian nuclear submarine fleet.

&#8220;The submarine is coming and it will arrive by mid-year before July,&#8221; a senior Indian Navy official said, requesting anonymity. 

Partly financed by India under a deal signed with Russia in January 2004, the 12,000-tonne submarine was been built at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur shipyard in Russia. It will be commissioned into the Indian Navy as INS Chakra. 

According to experts, INS Chakra would help India fill the void caused by the delays in the indigenous Advanced Technology Vessel project to build a nuclear powered attack submarine capable of firing missiles. 

Three Indian navy teams have already been trained at the specially set up training centre in Sosnovy Bor near St. Petersburg. 

Indian Navy commissioned its first indigenously-built nuclear powered submarine last year, but it needs to gain first-hand experience in nuclear submarine operations, deployment and maintenance prior to the deployment of domestic submarines. 

The nuclear submarine leased by Russia will not be equipped with long-range cruise missiles due to international restrictions on missile technology proliferation. But India may later opt to fit it with domestically designed long-range nuclear-capable missiles. 

At present, India operates 16 conventional diesel submarines and awaits six French-Spanish Scorpene class diesel attack submarines to be delivered between 2012 and 2017. 

India plans to deploy at least three nuclear submarines armed with long-range strategic missiles by 2015. 

The first of the three domestic nuclear submarines is expected to begin sea trials by mid-2009. 

India previously leased a Charlie-I class nuclear submarine from the erstwhile Soviet Union from 1988 to 1991.



More at : Navy to get Russian nuke submarine before July


----------



## bomberman

*Govt scrambles to plug gaps in coastal security*

NEW DELHI: Better late than never. Over a year after the 26/11 terror strikes, the government is finally scrambling to plug gaps in the coastalsecurity architecture as well as make the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) a force to reckon with.

Phase-I of the critical coastal surveillance network, for instance, should be up and running by 2011 under a Rs 350-crore project. This will include 46 stations, with coastal radars, cameras, AIS (automatic identification systems) and other sensors mounted atop old lighthouses to dynamically locate and track vessels.

"After Phase-II (with 56 additional stations), there will not be a single place along the coast not under radar coverage,'' said ICG chief Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra on Thursday.

All these stations will be integrated with the National C3I (command, control, communication and intelligence) Network to provide real-time maritime domain awareness, as also link operations rooms of Navy, ICG and other agencies.

Moreover, ICG force-levels and manpower are now set to double in the next few years, and triple in the next decade. "By 2012 itself, we will have a 100-ship, 100-aircraft ICG,'' said Vice-Admiral Chopra.

This is certainly required since ICG is still making do with just 43 ships, 23 boats, 24 coastal surveillance Dorniers, 16 Chetak helicopters and four Dhruv advanced light helicopters to protect India's vast 5,422-km coastline, 1,197 islands and 2.01 million sq km of Exclusive Economic Zone.

`Big brother' Navy, of course, chips in but it has more of a `blue-water' role. "We commissioned five new ships in 2009. We have 85 ships already on in domestic shipyards. Another 75 will ordered soon,'' said the ICG chief.

ICG is also going in for a major upgrade of its air wing, with 42 new aircraft already sanctioned by the government. Apart from 12 Dorniers and 30 helicopters, the force is also going to induct six medium-range maritime surveillance aircraft, for which Beriev-200 and Bombardier-Q400 have been shortlisted for trials in a Rs 1,100-crore project.

The number of ICG stations will also go up from the existing 27 to around 40 by 2012. Similarly, 73 state marine police stations and 97 check-posts are being set up in Phase-I of the coastal security scheme, with another 131 stations to follow in Phase-II.

Navy, too, began training the first batch of 100 sailors and 15 officers of the `Sagar Prahari Bal' at its gunnery school at INS Dronacharya in Kochi this month. This specialised force will have 1,000 personnel and 80 fast interception craft at a cost of Rs 320 crore to protect assets and bases.

The Mumbai terror carnage, of course, jolted everyone out of their slumber. Navy, ICG, coastal states and other maritime agencies have held a series of joint exercises and drills along the west and east coasts to boost security measures and establish SOPs (standard operating procedures) to handle maritime terror strikes.

"The synergy has acted as a huge force-multiplier. Based on intelligence inputs, ICG launched 14 big operations in 2009...and possibly thwarted attempts to infiltrate due to our quick reaction,'' said Vice-Admiral Chopra.

The government, however, is yet to get cracking on the Maritime Security Advisory Board (MSAB), with a maritime security adviser as its chief, to ensure cohesive policy-making and coordination among the multiple maritime authorities, which often work at cross-purposes.
 

Source:Govt scrambles to plug gaps in coastal security - India - The Times of India

Regards:
PHR


----------



## RPK

Coast Guard to hold trials for medium range patrol aircraft


New Delhi, Feb 3 : With the need for patrolling and surveillance growing in these days of maritime terror, particularly after the 26/11 Mumbai attack, the Indian Coast Guard will soon begin trials for Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft (MRMR).

It is looking to procure six MRMRs, said an official of the Coast Guard.

&#8220;We will soon be holding trials for the MRMRs, which we will be operating for the first time. The trials will take a couple of months to complete.&#8221;

Two aircraft have been shortlisted for the nearly $1 billion deal.

&#8220;Two maritime patrol aircraft have been shortlisted for the procurement. After trials spanning several months something will be finalised,&#8221; the official added, requesting anonymity.

The aircraft shortlisted are the Russian Beriev Be-200 and the American Bombardier Q400.

The Beriev Be-200 Altair is a multipurpose amphibious aircraft designed by the Beriev Aircraft Co and manufactured by Irkut. It is marketed as being designed for fire fighting, search and rescue, maritime patrol, cargo and passenger transportation. It has a capacity of 12 tonnes (12,000 litres) of water, or up to 72 passengers.

A maritime patrol variant of the Bombardier Q400 is also well-suited to anti-submarine operations, fixed-wing search and rescue, utility transport and C4ISR (command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance), an official explained.

The Indian Navy had last year contracted for six Boeing P-8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft. However, the Coast Guard will require less sophisticated equipment. The aircraft will need to have a range of over 500 nautical miles, and an endurance of around six hours.

The procurement of surveillance aircraft by the Coast Guard has been fasttracked to fill the gaps in coastal security, an issue that was catapulted to centrestage when 10 terrorists sneaked into Mumbai through its shoreline in November 2008 and unleashed three days of mayhem.

The primary missions of the aircraft are to be maritime surveillance, search and rescue, casualty evaluation, pollution detection, control and response, fisheries control, communications, and logistics duties.

The Coast Guard has projected force levels of 268 vessels (including 173 small patrol craft), 113 aircraft, 18 Nishant unmanned aerial vehicles and Aerostat and over-the-horizon radars by 2017, which is just a little over a decade away.

Included in these force levels are 60 helicopters, 35 Dornier-228 aircraft for coastal surveillance (an increase from the 24 aircraft currently in service), 11 medium-range reconnaissance aircraft, more than 40 interceptor boats and six deep-sea patrol vessels.

Copyright Indo Asian News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

SINGAPORE 2010: Boeing to integrate aft radar for India's P-8I


*SINGAPORE 2010: Boeing to integrate aft radar for India's P-8I *


Boeing, in an effort to sell to India, plans to put a radar on the aft section of its P-8 multi-mission maritime aircraft and rope in Raytheon to give the platform a new air-to-air capability.

"We are in the process of integrating an aft radar," confirms Tim Norgart, Boeing's director of business development for airborne battle management.

Noting that Raytheon already makes the APY-10 radar for the P-8, he adds: "we are now exploring [incorporating] an air-to-air mode into that radar".

India is looking to order P-8s, but has asked that the aircraft have an air-to-air capability and a 360&#176; radar.

The APY-10 provides 240&#176; coverage from the P-8's nose section, leaving a 120&#176; coverage gap behind the aircraft.


----------



## sancho

rpraveenkum said:


> Coast Guard to hold trials for medium range patrol aircraft
> 
> 
> New Delhi, Feb 3 : With the need for patrolling and surveillance growing in these days of maritime terror, particularly after the 26/11 Mumbai attack, the Indian Coast Guard will soon begin trials for Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft (MRMR).
> 
> It is looking to procure six MRMRs, said an official of the Coast Guard.
> 
> We will soon be holding trials for the MRMRs, which we will be operating for the first time. The trials will take a couple of months to complete.
> 
> Two aircraft have been shortlisted for the nearly $1 billion deal.
> 
> Two maritime patrol aircraft have been shortlisted for the procurement. After trials spanning several months something will be finalised, the official added, requesting anonymity.
> 
> The aircraft shortlisted are the Russian Beriev Be-200 and the American Bombardier Q400.
> 
> The Beriev Be-200 Altair is a multipurpose amphibious aircraft designed by the Beriev Aircraft Co and manufactured by Irkut. It is marketed as being designed for fire fighting, search and rescue, maritime patrol, cargo and passenger transportation. It has a capacity of 12 tonnes (12,000 litres) of water, or up to 72 passengers.
> 
> A maritime patrol variant of the Bombardier Q400 is also well-suited to anti-submarine operations, fixed-wing search and rescue, utility transport and C4ISR (command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance), an official explained.
> 
> The Indian Navy had last year contracted for six Boeing P-8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft. However, the Coast Guard will require less sophisticated equipment. The aircraft will need to have a range of over 500 nautical miles, and an endurance of around six hours.
> 
> The procurement of surveillance aircraft by the Coast Guard has been fasttracked to fill the gaps in coastal security, an issue that was catapulted to centrestage when 10 terrorists sneaked into Mumbai through its shoreline in November 2008 and unleashed three days of mayhem.
> 
> The primary missions of the aircraft are to be maritime surveillance, search and rescue, casualty evaluation, pollution detection, control and response, fisheries control, communications, and logistics duties.
> 
> The Coast Guard has projected force levels of 268 vessels (including 173 small patrol craft), 113 aircraft, 18 Nishant unmanned aerial vehicles and Aerostat and over-the-horizon radars by 2017, which is just a little over a decade away.
> 
> Included in these force levels are 60 helicopters, 35 Dornier-228 aircraft for coastal surveillance (an increase from the 24 aircraft currently in service), 11 medium-range reconnaissance aircraft, more than 40 interceptor boats and six deep-sea patrol vessels.
> 
> Copyright Indo Asian News



So the Coast Guard goes for a single deal without the navy, sad I hoped for EADS Casa 235, or 295 MPAs, but I guess they might be too expensive for the CG alone.
Here is a nice video of the Beriev Be-200:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

fullstory

*'2 yrs for Arihant's induction in operational roles'*


New Delhi, Feb 7 (PTI) The indigenously-built nuclear submarine INS Arihant will take another two years to be inducted in operational roles, a top military official said.

"Arihant, of course, will take about two years of trials before she is inducted in the Navy," Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma said in an interview for the forthcoming issue of defence journal Indian Defence Review.

Verma said the Navy and the DRDO were looking into the challenges such as "proving of the new technology, getting the submarine fully operational, developing doctrines and procedures" for the induction of Arihant.

"We are actively working on all these issues, and more, to ensure that we have a credible deterrent in the form of Arihant and follow-on submarines," he said.

Verma said that India will learn a lot by operating the Arihant as it will "provide valuable inputs" for the indigenous nuclear submarine programme.


----------



## marcos98

Chindits--Indian Armed Forces: Fleet Tanker INS Deepak Launched In Italy Today.
*Fleet Tanker INS Deepak Launched In Italy Today.* 



The first of the two Fleet Tankers (Yard 6186) for the Indian Navy being built at M/s Fincantieri Shipyard, Italy, was launched at a colourful ceremony at Muggiano, Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

Shri Arif S. Khan, the Indian Ambassador in Rome addressing the gathering at Muggiano, Italy during the launch of fleet tanker INS Deepak on 12 Feb 10-771055


Mrs Farida Khan wife of the Indian Ambassador in Rome christening the Fleet tanker Deepak at Muggiano, Italy on 12 Feb 10-772479


----------



## DavyJones

marcos - any specs for the fleet tanker ?


----------



## marcos98

DavyJones said:


> marcos - any specs for the fleet tanker ?



12/02/2010
*FIRST FLEET TANKER FOR INDIAN NAVY LAUNCHED AT MUGGIANO*

Today at Fincantieris shipyard in Muggiano (La Spezia) there was the launch of the first of two fleet tankers ordered by the Indian Navy, with delivery scheduled by the end of the year. Present at the ceremony were Arif S. Khan, ambassador for the Republic of India in Italy, Corrado Antonini, Chairman of Fincantieri, Admiral Franco Paoli, commander of the Naval Department of the Upper Tyrrhenian Sea. First announced at Euronaval in 2008, the order is the first surface vessel India has ever made to a European company and followed a selection procedure with strong international competitors, especially from Russia and Korea.
At 175 metres long, 25 wide and 19 high, the fleet tanker is a supply and logistic support vessel with a displacement at full load of 27,500 tonnes and a propulsion system of two 10,000 kW diesel engines enabling her to reach a maximum speed of 20 knots. Notable features of the vessel are its propulsion system incorporating a shaft with adjustable pitch propellers and a flight deck for medium weight helicopters (up to 10 tons).
Maximum passenger capacity is 250 including crew and additional forces.
Equipped with double hatches the tanker can refuel four vessels at the same time.
In accordance with the new Marpol regulations of the International Maritime Organization regarding protection of the environment, the ship has been built with a double hull. This will afford greater protection to the fuel tanks, thereby avoiding the risk of pollution in case of collision or damage.
Cooperation with India started in 2004 when Fincantieri drew up two contracts with Cochin shipyard for the design of an engine (one of the most powerful non-nuclear propulsion systems in the world), technology transfer and provision of complementary services for the construction of the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC). Furthermore, in 2007 the company delivered the Sagar Nidhi, an oceanographic vessel for the National Institute of Ocean Technology (NIOT) of Madras, which is already operating off the Indian coast to the great satisfaction of the customer.
Fincantieri considers the East market and the development of cooperation with the high prestige Indian partner to be strategic, as witnessed by two events  the opening in recent years of a representative office in New Delhi and the companys participation every year at the leading naval fair, Defexpo.
The partnership has been successful as the Indian Navy has exercised its option (provided under the original contract) and ordered a second sister fleet tanker, which is under construction at Fincantieris Sestri Ponente (Genoa) shipyard for delivery in late 2011.


----------



## marcos98

Length, overall 175 m
Length between perpendicular 162.7 m
Breadth, moulded 25 m
Depth to flight deck (Deck 01) 19.30 m
Depth to main deck (Deck 1) 16.30 m
Full load displacement, About 27,500 t
Corresponding draft from B.L. abt. 9.1 m
Transported Useful Cargoes abt. 15,760 t
Cruise speed 16 knots
Max speed at full load 20 knots
Range at 16 knots 10,000 NM
MCR of Propulsion Diesel Engines 2x9,600 kW
Accomodation 
crew + additional personnel 248 
Flight Deck 
Double Hull, responding to the new MARPOL rules on environmental protection 
Capability to refuel 4 ships at time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

These tankers will greatly increase our strategic reach. It will allow Indian Navy to fight far from her shore.


----------



## marcos98

Wednesday, February 17, 2010
*Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commissioned On April 1. *


Chindits: Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commission On April 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dizzy heights

Mate,

Will it be commisioned before launch.

That too before the first two.


----------



## Logan

marcos98 said:


> Wednesday, February 17, 2010
> *Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commissioned On April 1. *
> 
> 
> Chindits: Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commission On April 1.



yaar..i think u got the data wrong...

Kolkata class has three ships in it...INS Kolkata and INS Kochi and the third is not named...

the first ship was launched in 2006
will be commissioned in 2012...

i think INS chennai may be the 3rd ship..and it will might launched in 2010...not commissioned


can u plz check other sources?


----------



## manojb

PANAJI: The &#8216;mysterious blasts&#8217; heard off Goa&#8217;s coast on Wednesday and last week were sounds created by the trial flight of the newly inducted MiG 29K fighter jets, the Navy has told the Goa government. &#8212; PTI


----------



## satishkumarcsc

marcos98 said:


> Wednesday, February 17, 2010
> *Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commissioned On April 1. *
> 
> 
> Chindits: Defexpo-2010: Third Kolkata Class, INS Chennai, To Commission On April 1.



At last a ship in the Indian Navy with my city's name on it...


----------



## DMLA

DCNS stand had a mock up of their proposed nuclear submarine (Barracude). Wonder if there are any plans by the indians to take DCNS consultancy with future IN attack submarines!!


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

QE Carriers, Beyond Invincible



> When HMS Queen Elizabeth and HMS Prince of Wales enter service in 2016 and 2018 respectively, they will represent the most massive surface vessels that the Royal Navy has ever deployed.
> 
> The 65,600 ton QE class carriers are intended to replace the three smaller vessels of the 22,000 ton Invincible class, all carriers dating from the 1980s and primarily built for Cold War anti-submarine operations in the North Atlantic. Because the Invincible class was designed to function in a supplementary role within an integrated NATO fleet led by US forces, it quickly showed its limitations when used for stand-alone missions or other power projection tasks.
> 
> Chief among the operational shortcomings was the restricted space for a large number of fixed-wing aircraft. While the inadequacies of the Invincible class were therefore already identified by the mid 1990s, it took the British government and the Royal Navy a while to define and implement a successor program.
> 
> A cross-Channel partnership
> 
> In 1998 the government&#180;s Strategic Defence Review (SDR) first called for a next-generation class of carriers, capable of operating a more powerful air group, while delivering sustained and flexible force projection.
> 
> As Professor Andrew Lambert from Kings College in London explained to ISN Security Watch: &#8220;The new carriers are seen as the only secure way of deploying and sustaining British forces, from all three services, in regions of vital British interest beyond the European theatre.&#8221;
> 
> During the ensuing years between 1998 and 2008 the UK Defence Ministry and the Royal Navy completed the design specifications and tactical requirements for the ships, while assembling the vast cast of industrial suppliers and defense contractors needed to build the carriers. In July 2008 the final contract for the delivery of the two vessels was symbolically signed aboard HMS Ark Royal, the present flagship of the fleet. Construction on HMS Queen Elizabeth started a year later.
> 
> Of note is the circumstance that already in 2003 the Defence Ministry had selected both initial competitors, Thales and BAE Systems, to work together as lead contractors on the carriers. This team was later expanded to incorporate other key suppliers as well as all major British shipyards, in what has become known as the Aircraft Carrier Alliance (ACA).
> 
> The British inclusion of French defense technology giant Thales seemed suddenly tactful, when in 2004 the French government decided to evaluate the QE class design as the lead option for its own next-generation carrier requirement, known as the Porte-Avions 2 project. In 2006 the French and British governments even signed a formal cooperation agreement and the French declared that the QE class design was 90 percent compatible with their own specifications.
> 
> A 'powerful' difference
> 
> Since then, there has however been renewed French divergence, making it less likely that the Marine nationale would eventually adopt the British design after all. Chief among the Anglo-French differences are the matters of propulsion and aircraft take-off configurations.
> 
> While the Royal Navy selected gas turbines to drive the Queen Elizabeth class, nuclear propulsion has always been the traditional preference of the French military and the French defense industry is heavily invested in the nuclear option.
> 
> Additionally, while the British carriers are configured to operate short take off vertical landing (STOVL) aircraft, such as the existing GR9 Harrier and the future F-35 B variant, the French navy requires the more traditional catapults and arrestor wires of the CATOBAR system in order to launch and recover its Rafale M jets.
> 
> Due to financial restraints, the French government however decided in 2008 to postpone any final decision on the commissioning of a next-generation carrier until 2011 or later.
> 
> Whereas the cost of any future French carrier is expected to be in excess of &#8364;2.7 billion ($3.66 billion), the composite expenses for the two British carriers have already eclipsed the originally mandated &#163;3.9 billion and are now expected to be closer to &#163;5 billion.
> 
> Modest benefit
> 
> Although the British government hopes that much of this investment will help stimulate the UK economy and keep alive the otherwise struggling British shipbuilders, some industry leaders say that the economic effects of the program should not be overestimated. Andrew Cook, chairman of the Sheffield-based steel conglomerate William Cook, told ISN Security Watch: &#8220;In my opinion, construction of the two carriers will have only a moderate benefit for UK industry. There are two key benefits to the decision to build these vessels and both are strategic rather than economic. First, the United Kingdom will be able to maintain its warship-building facilities, and second, the Royal Navy will retain a blue-water, long-distance strike capability.
> 
> When asked about the choice of gas turbines for propulsion, Cook was more critical: &#8220;The choice of gas turbines means that the carriers will have to be supported at all times by fleet tanker auxiliaries to provide fuel supplies around the globe. This will automatically create a need to defend those tankers. This decision is suggestive of short-term and politically influenced strategic thinking. Quite apart from the naval operational benefits, the whole life cost of nuclear propulsion is, on any analysis, far lower.&#8221;
> 
> Aside from the fixture of gas turbines, the other most prominent design features of the QE class carriers are their flight decks with the characteristic 'ski-jump' launch pads for the short take off aircraft, plus the first-ever use of two separate control towers (or 'islands' as they are known on aircraft carriers). One tower at the front of the vessel will host the command bridge and therefore coordinate all nautical operations, while the tower at the rear of the ship will be in charge of all air-control matters.
> 
> In terms of physical dimensions, the carriers will be 284 meters long, 73 meters wide across the flight deck, and feature a draught of 11 meters below the water line. Only the US aircraft carriers of the existing Nimitz and future Ford class are larger.
> 
> HMS Queen Elizabeth and HMS Prince of Wales will have the capacity to carry 40 fixed-wing aircraft, 36 fighter jets and four early-warning planes, basically double the capacity of the Invincible class.
> 
> *Since the formal construction of the first carrier officially started, potential foreign buyers have also taken note of the QE class carriers, with particularly India expressing an interest in the design and capabilities of the class. While India is only just in the process of taking over the former Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov for $2.3 billion, any potential British sale of carrier technology to an Asian country would naturally be a very sensitive and highly political matter. *
> Questions surface over focus
> 
> While in Britain the high upfront cost as well as the projected life-cycle expenses of the carriers have led to some public debate and even discussions in the government, among policy analysts and academics the discourse has centered around the issue of how utilitarian the carriers would be in low-intensity conflicts or for countering asymmetric threats.
> 
> "The question arises: Should Britain continue to devote scarce resources to traditional 'force projection' material, such as aircraft carriers, or should it focus on providing the equipment necessary to wage counterinsurgency operations?" Dr Alexis Crow from the London School of Economics commented for ISN Security Watch.
> 
> It seems that for now the British government has made up its mind with regards to the carriers, although the next SDR is also expected to dive deeper into such considerations as the future shape of conflict. "If indeed Britain is to focus on counterinsurgency operations, then a type of informal capability-sharing at a bilateral level - such as the UK-France Joint Helicopter Initiative - is a favorable option," Crow stated.
> QE Carriers, Beyond Invincible / ISN


----------



## sudhir007

*Chindits: Defexpo-2010rice Bids For Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels To Be Out On March 31.*

There are seven contenders for the contract for five OPVs for the Indian Navy, the bid for which opens on March 31, 2010. Only Indian companies are participating for this contract, which includes private players - L & T, and Govt Shipyards - GSL, GRSE etc. For the six OPVs for the Coast Guard, there are seven contenders, one of which is the Italian Fincantieri. This is part of the enhanced coastal security network, post 26/11.


----------



## sancho

DMLA said:


> DCNS stand had a mock up of their proposed nuclear submarine (Barracude). Wonder if there are any plans by the indians to take DCNS consultancy with future IN attack submarines!!


If they haven't done it yet, the whole Scorpene deal makes no sense to me!
We paid more than the U214 would have cost, we need longer to build them than the U214 would needed, because we already had experience in building German subs. Not to forget that only the last 2 Scorpenes will get AIP propulsion, the Germans instead had offered AIP even for our U209 subs. So if we didn't get at least some ToT, or consultancy for developing, or designing a SSBN/SSN, why did we go for these subs at all?
There must be a reason, but we can only speculate about it.


----------



## jha

koi vaanda nahi...next batch will definitely be U-boats..


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

> 22 Feb 2010 8ak: Richard Buck, Program Manager, International Operations, Boeing spoke to 8ak editor, Manu Sood to give us an update on the delivery of the P-8I aircraft to the Indian Navy. Mr Buck told 8ak that the P-8i program was well on track and 2010 will be a critical year for the program as the lab testing of aircraft is scheduled this year, before adding that the delivery of the first aircraft can commence as early as 2013, and the rest being delivered by 2015. In August 2009, the government of India and the U.S. government signed a technical assistance agreement that allowed the program to move forward with the necessary technical discussions required to execute the program. In October 2009, the program completed a successful Preliminary Design Review.
> 
> The P-8i has integrated Raytheon's advanced AN/APY-10 synthetic aperture radar for tracking ships, submarines and small coastal vessels; Northrop Grumman's electronic warfare self-protection suite and electronic surveillance measures systems; BAE Systems' countermeasures dispenser system; GE Aerospace's flight and stores/weapons management system, and GE-SAFRAN's powerful CFM 56-7 engines. The company also confirmed that weapons and stores, such as the Boeing-built Harpoon Block II missile, are part of the agreement, to be acquired through the U.S. government under its Foreign Military Sales program.
> 
> The program is significant for India, not only because it is the first foreign customer for the P-8i, thereby signifying the new US- India military ties, but also because the size of the offsets program is a whopping US$600 million, which will surely benefit the Indian defence industry.
> 
> Many people wrongly believe that this was a government-to-government deal through the Foreign Military Sales route (FMS) but Mr Buck confirmed that the deal was signed after a global tender which requires an offset commitment. Boeing recently signed contracts with three Indian public-sector companies and one private-sector firm to source avionics and electronic equipment. Purchase contracts have been released to the Electronics Corp. of India Ltd. (ECIL), HAL Avionics Division, Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL) and Avantel Softech Ltd. Additionally, Boeing has made source selections on three additional aircraft systems. Contracts for those systems will be solidified in the near future. Equipment and software from the Indian suppliers will be delivered to Seattle for incorporation into the P-8I.
> 
> The P-8I&#8217;s has a range of 1,920km Factor. Boeing has offered the Indian navy a Universal Air Refueling Receptacle Slipway Installation, which can accommodate an air refueling boom similar to those used on the KC-135 and KC-10.
> 
> Asked what the difference between the American P8-A and India's P8-I was, Mr Buck replied that the Indian version is customised to India's needs and meets 100&#37; of the requirements as required by the Indian Navy.
> http://www.8ak.in/8ak_india_defence...n-delivery-of-the-p8i-to-the-indian-navy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swasthika

really super article...thanks


----------



## sudhir007

Fire mishap on INS Sindhurakshak due to explosion in battery: Navy- Hindustan Times

The fire mishap on INS Sindhurakshak in Visakhapatnam that left a sailor dead and two others injured was caused by an explosion in its battery compartment, Navy officials said in New Delhi on Saturday.

Sindhurakshak, a Russian-origin Kilo class submarine, was in the Visakhapatnam harbour for a routine maintenance when the mishap occurred on Friday evening.

"It was due to a defective battery and Leading Electrical Technician Kump Dand was killed," the official said.

India had bought the 2300-tonne submarine from Russia as part of an early 1980s deal and commissioned it in 1997. It
is the ninth of the 10 Sindhugosh class diesel-electric powered vessel that the Navy has in its 16-vessel submarine
fleet.

Sindhurakshak is scheduled for a major mid-life refit later this year as part of a programme for this class of
vessels which began in 1997 with Sindhuvir.

In January 2008, another vessel from this class, INS Sindhugosh, collided with a merchant vessel off Mumbai while
participating in a naval exercise.

The boat collided with the cargo ship as it was surfacing in a silent mode with its radio and radar switched
off.

The damage caused to the submarine during the mishap resulted in it being off service for about a month.


----------



## marcos98

*US offers India the Aegis Combat System, the world&#8217;s most advanced shipboard weapons system*

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::
*What cutting edge technologies will Lockheed Martin bring to India as part of its offsets requirement?*
Roger Rose: We are in touch with the Indian MoD regarding the Indian Navy&#8217;s consideration of the world&#8217;s most advanced shipboard Weapons System, the Aegis Combat System (ACS). The US Navy has briefed the Indian Navy on the capabilities of the world's premier area air defense combat system; other Asia Pacific navies operating Aegis systems are Japan, South Korea and Australia. Lockheed Martin and Hyundai Heavy Industries also included the Aegis CMS concept when answering the Project 17A RFI.

*Other than the MMRCA, what projects is Lockheed Martin is bidding on. Please detail in terms of RFI and RFPs.*
Roger Rose: "Team Romeo", which includes the US Navy and Lockheed Martin, awaits the decision on the suitability of the MH-60R Foreign Material Sales offering for short-listing in the Indian Navy's Multi-Role Helicopter competition. India is receiving the first international offer of the US Navy's front-line carrier battle group helicopter. We also are very excited about our bid for a Deep Submergence Vehicle (DSV) for the National Institute of Ocean Technology (NIOT). The DSV is a scientific vehicle rather than military and will help NIOT to monitor the sea bed. The craft is designed to accommodate two researchers, one pilot and a large payload. It can reach depths of 400 meters to about 2 and half miles. It has a large personal sphere with five windows. Three of the windows have a 7 inch diameter viewing port and two have a 5 inch diameter viewing port providing good visibility. It is capable of hovering at any depth, maneuvering in rugged topography or resting on the sea floor while researchers explore and survey the ocean&#8217;s geology and biology.

*What is the status of the MMRCA trails regarding the F-16? What are the next steps?*
Roger Rose: We are currently completing Phase III of field trials in the U.S. Once field trails are completed, the IAF will evaluate the results of all the competitors. Lockheed Martin is very excited to be a part of the competition and we feel the F-16 IN Super Viper is the right choice for the Indian Air force.
*
Can you name any Indian partners identified for different projects and will be the level of partnership (equity participation, work share, etc.)?*
Roger Rose: We are in discussion with several potential partners. I would like to mention here that Lockheed Martin is well versed in teaming with international shipyards in a variety of arrangements to ensure a low risk, successful integration of the Aegis Weapon System. We also have extensive experience in executing strategic industrial partnerships that include system co-development and in-country manufacturing. We have met with multiple Indian shipyards and defense contractors in preparation for the Aegis integration.
*
What is the progress on the C130J aircraft purchase by the Indian Air Force.*
Roger Rose: The C130J program is progressing as per schedule with deliveries of six aircraft starting from 2011. The C130 J will add to India&#8217;s heavy lift transport capabilities and we have an offsets program going with it.

*Are you also bidding on some helicopter program?*
Roger Rose: Yes. We are bidding with our MH60R helicopter for the Indian Navy and the Apache attack helicopter for Indian Army. Both of these choppers are unmatched for the roles they have been designed for. The MH60R has not been offered to any foreign country and India will be the first outside the U.S. if it buys the MH60R.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

News: Shivalik commisioning!

Chindits: *Flash*:India's First Indigenous Frigate, Shivalik, To Commission On April 12, Navy Trying To Rope In PM !!

Note the STIR's, CIWS, volume search radar, air search radar and the IR signature reduction measures. (source: Chhindits blog)

PS: Other high resolution pics are available at ajai shukla's blog:
Broadsword: Some more pictures of the INS Shivalik
Broadsword: A visit to the INS Shivalik: India&#8217;s newest warship
Broadsword: A sneak preview of the mast of the INS Shivalik

The only blemish is the arm launcher for SA-N-12 SAM! btw, it also carries 32 VLS barak SAM


----------



## Isaq Khan

*BAE Systems to Provide Mission Computer Systems for Indian Navy Patrol Aircraft*

GREENLAWN, N.Y., Mar 01, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- BAE Systems is developing the mission computer system suite for the P-8I aircraft for the Indian Navy. The aircraft is a variant of the U.S. Navy's P-8A Poseidon.

Developed by a Boeing-led team, *the P-8I is a multi-mission maritime patrol aircraft with a broader range of capabilities to operate over land or water while performing anti-submarine warfare; search and rescue; and long-range intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance.*

"Maritime surveillance and patrol is becoming more and more important to effective defense," said Donna Linke-Klein, director of mission computers and antenna solutions for BAE Systems. "The P-8I mission computer system provides superior interoperability for the future battle space."

BAE Systems' mission computer system suite for the *P-8I is a flexible and ruggedized processing platform that can be configured to meet the general purpose, input and output, video, voice, and graphics processing needs for modern military battle management requirements.*

The P-8A Poseidon is a long-range; anti-submarine warfare; anti-surface warfare; intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance aircraft. The Indian government selected Boeing to provide eight P-8I aircraft to fill its maritime patrol needs, replacing Tupolev Tu-142M aircraft.

BAE Systems will begin deliveries to Boeing in 2011.

About BAE Systems

BAE Systems is a global defense, security and aerospace company with approximately 107,000 employees worldwide. The Company delivers a full range of products and services for air, land and naval forces, as well as advanced electronics, security, information technology solutions and customer support services. In 2009 BAE Systems reported sales of GBP 22.4 billion.

SOURCE: BAE Systems


----------



## DMLA

> The 2010 U.S. Quadrennial Defense Review noted that "India has already established its worldwide military influence through counter-piracy, peacekeeping, humanitarian assistance, and disaster relief efforts. As its military capabilities grow, India will contribute to Asia as a net provider of security in the Indian Ocean and beyond" (Hindustan Times, February 3). Indias Navy, however, has backed away from suggestions that it might take a dominant role in establishing security in the Indian Ocean, according to Indian Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma, who states India has no intention of playing a headmasters role in the Indian Ocean Region (Press Trust of India, February 5; The Hindu, February 6). The Indian Navy is instead seeking a cooperative regional approach to maritime security, as embodied in its recent participation in regional naval exercises and its upcoming Malabar war-games with U.S. naval forces in April and May.
> 
> Earlier this month, the Indian navy hosted the seventh biennial Milan-2010 exercises in the seas around the Bay of Bengals Andaman and Nicobar Islands, where eight Asia-Pacific navies (Australia, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Singapore, Sri Lanka and Thailand, along with observers from Brunei, Philippines, Vietnam and New Zealand) had gathered (Andaman Chronicle, February 3). The agenda at this naval congregation included discussions on maritime terrorism, piracy, and a seminar on humanitarian aid and disaster relief (Press Trust of India, February 5). Afterwards the participating navies conducted joint naval exercises focused on sea lane security.
> 
> The Milan series of multinational exercises, held since 1991, was conceptualized to foster closer cooperation and address issues of maritime security among the navies of countries in Indias extended neighborhood of South East Asia and as far away as Australia and New Zealand. Expanding on the Milan series of exercises, the Indian Navy hosted the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) at New Delhi in February 2008 (Indiannavy.nic.in, February 15, 2008). Naval delegations from 29 countries of the Indian Ocean region participated in a symposium that addressed issues of maritime security and cooperative mechanisms, followed by a two-day conclave for the naval chiefs of the participating countries. India is likely to hand over the rotating leadership of IONS to the United Arab Emirates in May (Zeenews.com, December 2, 2009).
> 
> Multilateral anti-piracy and counterterrorism exercises are fast gaining currency in the Indian Navys operational planning. India has had some previous successes in anti-piracy and counterterrorism operations:
> 
>  In 1988, Indian maritime forces rescued Maldivian cabinet minister Ahmed Mujuthaba when it captured a freighter controlled by Tamil mercenaries in the aftermath of a failed coup attempt in the Maldive Islands. [1]
> 
>  In November 1999, the Indian Navy captured the Japanese-owned MV Alondra Rainbow from a group of mostly Indonesian pirates who had seized the vessel. [2]
> 
>  In 2002, after the terrorist attacks in the United States, the Indian Navy provided naval security cover to U.S.-flagged high-value vessels, including nuclear submarines, through the Strait of Malacca, then plagued with pirates and possible terrorists. [3]
> 
>  More recently, an Indian frigate INS Tabar destroyed a Somali pirate mother-ship in the Gulf of Aden in 2008 after pirates threatened to open fire on the Indian warship (Ibnlive.in.com, November 19, 2008).
> 
> In 2008, however, India was a victim of maritime terrorism when terrorists of the Kashmir-based Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) attacked Mumbai from the sea (see Terrorism Monitor, November 19, 2009).
> 
> The development of interoperability in exercises with foreign navies offers the Indian Navy an important tool in security operations. These exercises assist in developing skills for joint operations to address problems related to piracy, terrorism, drug trafficking, and the smuggling of arms and people. Interoperability has also facilitated institutionalized cooperative naval exercises with the navies of the United States (Malabar Series), Russia (Indra Series), France (Varuna Series), U.K. (Konkan Series), Australia, Oman, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Singapore and coordinated patrols with Indonesia and Thailand.
> 
> The Indian Navy chief has stated that Milan-2010 does not indicate the creation of a security bloc targeted against any other nation, an apparent reference to China, which is very sensitive to multinational naval exercises held by other Asian-Pacific states (Thaindian.com, February 5). Three of the navies observing or participating in Milan-2010 (Vietnam, Malaysia and the Philippines) belong to nations engaged in territorial disputes with China over the resource-rich Spratly Islands of the South China Sea (Sunday Island Online [Colombo], February 6).
> 
> India has had different responses to multilateral naval and maritime initiatives such as the U.S. proposed Proliferation Security Initiative (PSI - aimed at intercepting weapons of mass destruction being transported by sea) or the Thousand Ship Navy concept (TSN - a global maritime partnership designed to protect sea lanes), and the U.N.- sanctioned International Ship and Port Security Code (ISPS  designed to secure sea ports) and Container Security Initiative (CSI  a mechanism for the monitoring and surveillance of regulatory and safety mechanisms of container cargo). In essence, India supports multilateral initiatives that have been sanctioned by the United Nations and remains averse to any U.S. proposed initiatives, such as the PSI and TSN



The Indian Navys Agenda for Maritime Security in the Indian Ocean - The Jamestown Foundation


----------



## DMLA

Some new pics from mig-29k induction ceremony!

Russian MiG-29K fighters enter service with Indian Navy | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## DMLA

> The Southern Naval Command early today deployed INS Sujata in response to a call for assistance from MV Melina I, a bulk carrier. The ship on passage from Ukraine to Paradip is learnt to have encountered pirates approximately 200 nautical miles west of Lakshadweep. Indian Coast Guard vessel CGS Annie Besant and a Dornier aircraft have also been dispatched to render assistance. INS Sujata has embarked an armed helicopter and Marine Commandos (MARCOS) to effectively deal with any emergent situation



link: Chindits: Southern Naval Command Launches Anti-piracy Operation.

Added Later: It seems the issue has been resolved!


----------



## DMLA

Desperate step? Govt OKs 2000cr more for Scorpenes - India - The Times of India








> NEW DELHI: In a bid to rescue India's underwater combat arm from sinking any further, the government has approved a huge cost escalation in the already mammoth Rs 18,798 crore project to construct six French Scorpene submarines at Mazagon Docks in Mumbai.
> 
> The Cabinet Committee on Security has given the formal nod to pay around Rs 2,000 crore more to French company DCNS\Armaris to get MPM (MDL procured material) packages for the submarines. These are crucial since they include all major systems connected with sensors, propulsion and the like for the vessels.
> 
> Despite both China and Pakistan rapidly bolstering their submarine fleets, the Scorpene project (P-75), under which one vessel was to roll every year from 2012 onwards, is already running over two years behind schedule, as was first reported by TOI.
> 
> Moreover, the government continues to dither over the proposed Rs 30,000 crore programme, called Project-75I, for the second line of next-generation submarines despite Navy pressing the panic buttons for its quick finalisation.
> 
> The main reason for the Scorpene project's delay has been the protracted negotiations for the MPM packages, with DCNS hiking its demand from around 400 million Euros to 700 million Euros for them.
> 
> This issue should have been sorted out when the Scorpene project  MDL is fabricating the hulls but has nothing to put inside them at present  was finalised in October 2005 itself. "It was a major goof-up by the defence ministry," said a source.
> 
> The main Rs 6,135 crore contract at that time was inked with M/s Armaris (DCN-Thales joint venture) for transfer of technology, combat systems and construction design, while the second one for Rs 1,062 crore was with M/s MBDA for sea-skimming Exocet missiles. The third Rs 5,888-crore contract was signed with MDL for indigenous submarine construction, with another Rs 3,553 crore earmarked for taxes and Rs 2,160 crore towards other items to be acquired during the project.
> 
> CAG reports, too, have blasted the government for taking nine years to finalise the Scorpene deal, which led to increase in the project cost by Rs 2,838 crore. Navy, on its part, has reason to be worried over the delays in P-75 as well as P-75I since it will be left with only nine out of its present fleet of 16 diesel-electric submarines (10 Russian Kilo-class, four German HDW and two virtually obsolete Foxtrot) by 2012-2013.
> 
> The number may further dip to just five by 2014-2015.
> 
> This when Pakistan is now looking to induct three advanced Type-214 German submarines, equipped with AIP (air-independent propulsion), after inducting three French Agosta-90B submarines, with the last one PNS Hamza even having AIP. China, in turn, has a staggering 62 submarines, with around 10 of them being nuclear-propelled, and at least one Xia-class and two Jin-class being armed with long-range nuclear missiles.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

As far as i know deal of 3 U-214 of PN had been cancelled .....

Pakistani member can shed more light on this part.....


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian Navy to build new floating dock at Port Blair*

Last Updated: Mar 07, 2010
NEW DELHI (PTI): Indian Navy is all set to build a strategically important floating dock to enable repair and refit of warships at sea, instead of at shore-based dry docks.

It has issued a request for information (RFI) to global shipbuilders for construction of the dock with 8,000-tonne lift capability at Port Blair, where a major tri-service military command is headquartered.

India already has a floating dock in service at Port Blair and the new facility would augment the capability by 2012-13, officers in the navy said here Sunday.

A floating dock of the navy had sunk in November 2002 off Port Blair following flooding of ballast tanks that controlled docking and undocking of warships due to power failure. It was brought afloat and later repaired in Sri Lanka.

The navy, the officers said, was looking at self-sufficient docks and shore-dependent docks (that draw power from land-based sources).

The dock should withstand likely severe tsunami waves without any major damage to ships docked and its pontoon deck should be suitably strengthened to cater to off-centre docking, the RFI said.

Seeking a world-class design for the dock, the navy has prescribed that it should have the approval of Maritime Classification Society and European Maritime Society.

The construction must be undertaken employing modern build strategy allowing for integrated construction to facilitate very short build period, the RFI said.

Indian Navy to build new floating dock at Port Blair :: Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebungo

Justin Joseph said:


> *Indian Navy to build new floating dock at Port Blair*
> 
> A floating dock of the navy had sunk in November 2002 off Port Blair following flooding of ballast tanks that controlled docking and undocking of warships due to power failure. It was brought afloat and later repaired in Sri Lanka.
> 
> [/url]



Why do we need to go to Sri Lanka to repair it . Can it be done in India ????


----------



## Justin Joseph

ebungo said:


> Why do we need to go to Sri Lanka to repair it . Can it be done in India ????



Repaired in sri lanka but by our people navy as sri lanka is a friendly country we can use its territory with their ascent.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Justin Joseph said:


> Repaired in sri lanka but by our people navy as sri lanka is a friendly country we can use its territory with their ascent.



*Repairing Means Business; it will be a day dream if Sri Lanka allows its territory for Indian Military Activities. 

Sri Lanka does not favor any kind of major defense deals with India. 

Remember Sri Lanka also brought ships from India.

Only Business.*


----------



## DMLA

> Sri Lanka does not favor any kind of major defense deals with India.
> 
> Remember Sri Lanka also brought ships from India.



Isn't this a contradiction? "Buying ships" should imply defence deal! Defence deal inplies business (atleast for the country selling the ships). 

I know of 2 Vikram class OPC's (indian coast guard) and a Sukanya class PV (indian navy) which are in service with sri lankan navy! 

Ofcourse if Sri Lanka thinks it should not deal with India for its defence needs, that is her prerogative!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Justin Joseph

DMLA said:


> Isn't this a contradiction? "Buying ships" should imply defence deal! Defence deal inplies business (atleast for the country selling the ships).
> 
> I know of 2 Vikram class OPC's (indian coast guard) and a Sukanya class PV (indian navy) which are in service with sri lankan navy!
> 
> Ofcourse if Sri Lanka thinks it should not deal with India for its defence needs, that is your prerogative!




yaar, he has some complex. if i have said that about china instead of India then he will be jumping with happiness.

China also means business not charity. Ignore him, he's new communist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

Justin Joseph said:


> yaar, he has some complex. if i have said that about china instead of India then he will be jumping with happiness.
> 
> China also means business not charity. Ignore him, he's new communist.



What wrong with you? Is there anything related to china or communist?
I think you should take some medicine.


----------



## sancho

Tejas-MkII said:


> As far as i know deal of 3 U-214 of PN had been cancelled .....
> 
> Pakistani member can shed more light on this part.....


Not cancelled, but still not finalised! Last oct it was said to be up to 95% fix, but till now still no contract has been signed.
My guess is Germany and HDW are checking there chances in India first, because if they have chances to win the second IN deal, because they could make more money with a sale to IN (for at least 6 more subs), than with a sale to PN (for only 3 subs).
And their chances aren't bad, we build the U 209 under licence before, with is comparable in the construction to U 214, so we should produced them faster than the Scorpenes. Their AIP systems is the best available at the moment and even in the first competition they was cheaper than the Scorpenes.
The only question in case of the U214 is, could they be armed with Brahmos, which seems to be a major requirement for IN. I read somewhere that the Scorpenes can not, because the addition of another modul for AIP, makes the sub already very long. The Russians of course offer this advantage, but their sub is clearly inferior to the European with AIP, so have some doubts that IN would go for them only because of Brahmos.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

And here is another one..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tejas-MkII

sancho said:


> Not cancelled, but still not finalised! Last oct it was said to be up to 95% fix, but till now still no contract has been signed.
> My guess is Germany and HDW are checking there chances in India first, because if they have chances to win the second IN deal, *because they could make more money with a sale to IN (for at least 6 more subs), than with a sale to PN (for only 3 subs).*
> And their chances aren't bad, we build the U 209 under licence before, with is comparable in the construction to U 214, so we should produced them faster than the Scorpenes. Their AIP systems is the best available at the moment and even in the first competition they was cheaper than the Scorpenes.
> The only question in case of the U214 is, could they be armed with Brahmos, which seems to be a major requirement for IN. I read somewhere that the Scorpenes can not, because the addition of another modul for AIP, makes the sub already very long. The Russians of course offer this advantage, but their sub is clearly inferior to the European with AIP, so have some doubts that IN would go for them only because of Brahmos.




that's what i thought buy 6-8 or 12 U-214 from germany and stopp them to sell these to PN which definitly delay their modernisation 

we already have scorpene so we can twist fench also and russia wouldn't sell sub to PN............ , only their chinese friend left with them..

we should buy rafale and stop french to sell any avionics for JF,mirage,etc to PAF...


----------



## navtrek

Sri Lankan said:


> *Repairing Means Business; it will be a day dream if Sri Lanka allows its territory for Indian Military Activities.
> 
> Sri Lanka does not favor any kind of major defense deals with India.
> 
> Remember Sri Lanka also brought ships from India.
> 
> Only Business.*



 ok buddy   its pure business


----------



## DMLA

Video by shiv aroor:






Edit: Check out the missile & RBU launches!!


----------



## Cityboy

it is about business/money..No country doing charity work without money interest in other country..there is no LOVE without money opportunity..its always nation priority first than the religion..


----------



## sancho

Tejas-MkII said:


> that's what i thought buy 6-8 or 12 U-214 from germany and stopp them to sell these to PN which definitly delay their modernisation
> 
> we already have scorpene so we can twist fench also and russia wouldn't sell sub to PN............ , only their chinese friend left with them..
> 
> we should buy rafale and stop french to sell any avionics for JF,mirage,etc to PAF...


It's not possible for us to stop anybody from selling to Pakistan, or China and that is not even necessary imo. As long as we get technically superior techs than they get, we still will have the advantage on our side!
Why should we bother about JF 17 with French Mirage F1/2K-5 a multi mode radar, while we could get Rafale with AESA radar?
The problem at the subs is, France already offered them their new Marlin class sub instead of U214, so even if we take the German sub, they might get a good sub too (although not too much is about Marlin class yet). 
Imo, they already got an advantage over our subs by fitting AIP on their Agosta 90B subs, which will make them quiter then our first Scorpenes. And the coasts of Pakistan are close, so they don't need to run the diesel so often and can be a serious threat to IN, especially if 3 more subs with German AIP will come in addition, so another new sub without AIP must be a total no go!


----------



## DMLA

Vayu Aerospace interview by CNS, Admiral Nirmal Verma.






Source: BR forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Ya they dont have any major deal with us.......... But they they will take every thing for free...... Stupid hurting both the Indians and Ur own country men.


----------



## freddiemaize

Maulik said:


> it is about business/money..No country doing charity work without money interest in other country..there is no LOVE without money opportunity..its always nation priority first than the religion..


Money can be one factor

Proxy war can be another

Illegal transfer might be another..

So Just saying MONEY might be wrong since we can have examples for all the above mentioned.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian navy thwarts pirate attack on Greek ship
*

Mon Mar 8, 2010 3:13pm GMT
NAIROBI (Reuters) - Indian navy commandos thwarted a suspected Somali pirate attack on the Greek bulk carrier Melina 1 off the Indian coast, East African maritime officials and the Indian navy said on Monday.

Andrew Mwangura, of the East African Seafarers Assistance Programme, said the weekend attack about 200 nautical miles (370 km) west of India's Lakshwadeep islands closely resembled those of Somali pirates.

"The location seems way outside Somali pirate territory but the unsuccessful attack seems to bear all the hallmarks of Somali pirates -- three mother ships, two skiffs," he told Reuters.

*India's navy confirmed the incident, saying it despatched elite marine commandos, a coastguard vessel and an attack helicopter when it received a distress call from the Malta-flagged vessel during the early hours of Saturday.

"The hijacking attempt was successfully thwarted and we escorted the ship for awhile and she is now safe," Commander Roy Francis of the Indian navy told Reuters, adding that the team had returned to base.*

The navy team was not sure of the identity of the pirates and Somali pirates had not previously been known to attack vessels so close to the Indian territory.

Mwangura said the vessel was transporting coal to India from Ukraine, with a 23-member Ukrainian-Filipino crew.

Somali pirate gangs typically hold hijacked ships for ransom, which often runs into millions of dollars.

Indian navy thwarts pirate attack on Greek ship | Top News | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India to give IN R91.75 billion for BSNL defence communications network*


From Dow Jones Newswires
Monday 08 March 2010

New networks to free up bandwidth for civilian use.

*The Indian government Monday said it has approved INR 91.75 billion in financial assistance for state-run Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. to build an exclusive and dedicated communications network for the country's defense forces.*

The package includes INR80.98 billion for a network for the army and navy, while INR10.77 billion will go to a network for the air force, junior Telecommunications Minister Gurudas Kamat said in response to questions in the lower house of Parliament.

The new networks, which are being built by BSNL on behalf of the Department of Telecommunications, will free up bandwidth for civilian use. *Currently India's defense forces hold a majority of the country's radio bandwidth.*

Click here to find out more!The government expects the bandwidth to be vacated by December 2012, Kamat said.

India to give INR91.75bn for BSNL defence communications network


*It is a very good step, we will move on to next generation safe and secure mode of communication for voice, data etc.*

- The dedicated military satellites for Army, Navy and Air force.

- Phalcon and Indian AWACS

- Dedicated Spy satellite

*We are moving towards Next Gen fully network centric and force multiplier platform.

These will also help in Cyber warfare, AeroSpace, Electronic warfare.

We can Jam and cutoff enemy's communications.*


India rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ek_indian

Good move. I guess India is seriouly planning to go ahead with next generation warfare techniques.


----------



## gen x

good move 

but do you guys know how many &#37; BSNL is using Chinese equipment 

and what problem they can face at critical time in future


----------



## RobbieS

gen x said:


> good move
> 
> but do you guys know how many % BSNL is using Chinese equipment
> 
> and what problem they can face at critical time in future



I think 0%. They got pretty close a couple of years back when they were shortlisted for a tender. But the govt. intervened and it was canceled.

BSNL cancels 68bn Huawei tender | Global Telecoms Business

Huawei is mostly active in civilian/corporate use areas and restricted from sensitive areas. Defence is one of them. So too is the North east and J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

gen x said:


> good move
> 
> but do you guys know how many % BSNL is using Chinese equipment
> 
> and what problem they can face at critical time in future



They have some standard procedures to check for bugs, Trojans, killer switches etc. And DRDO is developing a uniform standard for it to follow for all the foreign purchases.

And, don't forget Chinese are also supplying in bulk to USA.

China is the cheapest source that why some times we opt for them.

Don't worry, BSNL recently canceled the tender because of Chinese angel.

BSNL scraps $10 billion mobile lines tender - dnaindia.com


----------



## gen x

Justin Joseph said:


> They have some standard procedures to check for bugs, Trojans, killer switches etc. And DRDO is developing a uniform standard for it to follow for all the foreign purchases.
> 
> And, don't forget Chinese are also supplying in bulk to USA.
> 
> China is the cheapest source that why some times we opt for them.
> 
> Don't worry, BSNL recently canceled the tender because of Chinese angel.
> 
> BSNL scraps $10 billion mobile lines tender - dnaindia.com




it will be good for Indian market if BSNL take products made in India yes chinise are cheapest source 

but if India want to be a power then India should per mote products made in India


----------



## Kinetic

Justin Joseph said:


> *India to give IN R91.75 billion for BSNL defence communications network*
> 
> 
> From Dow Jones Newswires
> Monday 08 March 2010
> 
> New networks to free up bandwidth for civilian use.
> 
> *The Indian government Monday said it has approved INR 91.75 billion in financial assistance for state-run Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. to build an exclusive and dedicated communications network for the country's defense forces.*
> 
> The package includes INR80.98 billion for a network for the army and navy, while INR10.77 billion will go to a network for the air force, junior Telecommunications Minister Gurudas Kamat said in response to questions in the lower house of Parliament.
> 
> The new networks, which are being built by BSNL on behalf of the Department of Telecommunications, will free up bandwidth for civilian use. *Currently India's defense forces hold a majority of the country's radio bandwidth.*
> 
> Click here to find out more!The government expects the bandwidth to be vacated by December 2012, Kamat said.
> 
> India to give INR91.75bn for BSNL defence communications network


Thanks for posting this important news. 
This secure network was approved by the govt way back but it was delayed till 2011. It will be built like the one built along LoC in Kashmir. 



> *It is a very good step, we will move on to next generation safe and secure mode of communication for voice, data etc.*
> 
> - The dedicated military satellites for Army, Navy and Air force.
> 
> - Phalcon and Indian AWACS
> 
> - Dedicated Spy satellite
> 
> *We are moving towards Next Gen fully network centric and force multiplier platform.
> 
> These will also help in Cyber warfare, AeroSpace, Electronic warfare.
> 
> We can Jam and cutoff enemy's communications.*
> 
> 
> India rocks



Mate, you forgot India's most advanced soft kill system.... India already have one sophisticated integrated EW system in her inventory ie Samyukta. With com and non-com section it can intercept, jam and analyze all types of enemy com, radar and EW systems. Its activities include ELINT, SIGINT, COMINT and Electronic Attack. Each system can cover 150x70 km area.


----------



## Kinetic

Blimp115 said:


> how is this going to help?



It will enable Indian armed forces with network centric capabilities and secure and faster way of communication. IAF already have one called *AFNET*.


----------



## Kinetic

gen x said:


> it will be good for Indian market if BSNL take products made in India yes chinise are cheapest source
> 
> but if India want to be a power then India should per mote products made in India



Yes, BSNL will built the system but there will be many private contractors as well as most of the equipments will be bought under COTS. Recently Alcatel-Lucent built a network along the LoC in Kashmir. Now they want to be one of the contractor under BSNL for this massive project as well.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Spitfighter

I read somewhere that we are looking to place an order for an additional 6 subs (on top of the 12 ordered already). I can't seem to find the source again, can someone else try and find something on it?


----------



## Dash

Spitfighter said:


> I read somewhere that we are looking to place an order for an additional 6 subs (on top of the 12 ordered already). I can't seem to find the source again, can someone else try and find something on it?


Are you saying 6 on top of (6 scrorpene+6 second line sub)?


----------



## jha

yeah he is talking about project 75i. these will be announced soon. RFPs have been received and evaluations going on as we speak.

personally i would like U-boats to be selected....

and if another 6 are to be ordered then LADA with AIP as they are cheaper and are one of the most silent subs...


----------



## indianarmy2020

*Desperate step? Govt OKs 2000cr more for Scorpenes*
In a bid to rescue India's underwater combat arm from sinking any further, the government has approved a huge cost escalation in the already mammoth Rs 18,798 crore project to construct six French Scorpene submarines at Mazagon Docks in Mumbai.

The Cabinet Committee on Security has given the formal nod to pay around Rs 2,000 crore more to French company DCNS\Armaris to get MPM (MDL procured material) packages for the submarines. These are crucial since they include all major systems connected with sensors, propulsion and the like for the vessels.

Despite both China and Pakistan rapidly bolstering their submarine fleets, the Scorpene project (P-75), under which one vessel was to roll every year from 2012 onwards, is already running over two years behind schedule, as was first reported by TOI.

Moreover, the government continues to dither over the proposed Rs 30,000 crore programme, called Project-75I, for the second line of next-generation submarines despite Navy pressing the panic buttons for its quick finalisation.

The main reason for the Scorpene project's delay has been the protracted negotiations for the MPM packages, with DCNS hiking its demand from around 400 million Euros to 700 million Euros for them.

This issue should have been sorted out when the Scorpene project  MDL is fabricating the hulls but has nothing to put inside them at present  was finalised in October 2005 itself. "It was a major goof-up by the defence ministry," said a source.

The main Rs 6,135 crore contract at that time was inked with M/s Armaris (DCN-Thales joint venture) for transfer of technology, combat systems and construction design, while the second one for Rs 1,062 crore was with M/s MBDA for sea-skimming Exocet missiles. The third Rs 5,888-crore contract was signed with MDL for indigenous submarine construction, with another Rs 3,553 crore earmarked for taxes and Rs 2,160 crore towards other items to be acquired during the project.

CAG reports, too, have blasted the government for taking nine years to finalise the Scorpene deal, which led to increase in the project cost by Rs 2,838 crore. Navy, on its part, has reason to be worried over the delays in P-75 as well as P-75I since it will be left with only nine out of its present fleet of 16 diesel-electric submarines (10 Russian Kilo-class, four German HDW and two virtually obsolete Foxtrot) by 2012-2013.

The number may further dip to just five by 2014-2015.

This when Pakistan is now looking to induct three advanced Type-214 German submarines, equipped with AIP (air-independent propulsion), after inducting three French Agosta-90B submarines, with the last one PNS Hamza even having AIP. China, in turn, has a staggering 62 submarines, with around 10 of them being nuclear-propelled, and at least one Xia-class and two Jin-class being armed with long-range nuclear missiles.


----------



## Spitfighter

jha said:


> yeah he is talking about project 75i. these will be announced soon. RFPs have been received and evaluations going on as we speak.
> 
> personally i would like U-boats to be selected....
> 
> and if another 6 are to be ordered then LADA with AIP as they are cheaper and are one of the most silent subs...



Can you post more information? our submarine fleet needs urgent attention, good to see that the government realizes this.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

sancho said:


> It's not possible for us to stop anybody from selling to Pakistan, or China and that is not even necessary imo. As long as we get technically superior techs than they get, we still will have the advantage on our side!
> Why should we bother about JF 17 with French Mirage F1/2K-5 a multi mode radar, while we could get Rafale with AESA radar?
> *The problem at the subs is, France already offered them their new Marlin class sub instead of U214, so even if we take the German sub, they might get a good sub too (although not too much is about Marlin class yet). *Imo, they already got an advantage over our subs by fitting AIP on their Agosta 90B subs, which will make them quiter then our first Scorpenes. And the coasts of Pakistan are close, so they don't need to run the diesel so often and can be a serious threat to IN, *especially if 3 more subs with German AIP will come in addition,* so another new sub without AIP must be a total no go!



Totally agree with the bold part if PN got 214 then it will be a headache for IN in arabian sea... that's why i am saying if we buy 214 from germany and stop them to sell it to PN ..yes they can go for Merlin but as far as i know this sub still in its dev. phase so it will take atleast 10-15 years for PN to get these.... i think that will be too late for PN...


----------



## DMLA

> NAIROBI (Reuters) - Indian navy commandos thwarted a suspected Somali pirate attack on the Greek bulk carrier Melina 1 off the Indian coast, East African maritime officials and the Indian navy said on Monday.
> 
> Andrew Mwangura, of the East African Seafarers Assistance Programme, said the weekend attack about 200 nautical miles (370 km) west of India's Lakshwadeep islands closely resembled those of Somali pirates.
> 
> "The location seems way outside Somali pirate territory but the unsuccessful attack seems to bear all the hallmarks of Somali pirates -- three mother ships, two skiffs," he told Reuters.
> 
> India's navy confirmed the incident, saying it despatched elite marine commandos, a coastguard vessel and an attack helicopter when it received a distress call from the Malta-flagged vessel during the early hours of Saturday.
> 
> "The hijacking attempt was successfully thwarted and we escorted the ship for awhile and she is now safe," Commander Roy Francis of the Indian navy told Reuters, adding that the team had returned to base.
> 
> The navy team was not sure of the identity of the pirates and Somali pirates had not previously been known to attack vessels so close to the Indian territory.
> 
> Mwangura said the vessel was transporting coal to India from Ukraine, with a 23-member Ukrainian-Filipino crew.
> 
> Somali pirate gangs typically hold hijacked ships for ransom, which often runs into millions of dollars.



Indian navy thwarts pirate attack on Greek ship | Top News | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LCA Tejas

Indian navy rocks buddy, our MARCOS rock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Great job.War machines being wisely used in peace time.
Our Navy rules the Indian Ocean.


----------



## sudhir007

which is best submarine at present scorpine, u-214, s-1000, lada or any other ????


----------



## RPK

Indian navy to develop NBC training facility | Bio Prep Watch

India's navy has begun the creation of a nuclear, biological and chemical defense training facility.

The facility will be used to develop skills of Navy personnel to fight against deadly attacks resulting from either a conventional war or from terror groups.

A request for information has been issued by India's navy ahead of its issuance of a global tender to set up the shore-based NBC facility, which will feature simulators modeled on ships to create near-real scenarios for training its personnel.

"The Indian Navy intends to set up a Nuclear (Radiological), Biological and Chemical Defense training facility to train its personnel," PTINews.com reported the request for information documents as stating. "The facility is intended to be shore based."

The ship shaped steel structures that will make up the simulators will come equipped with equipment and systems to train personnel in achieving collective nuclear, biological and chemical protection through so-called "closing down" techniques, pre-wetting systems and platform decontamination.

The new training facility follows a recent announcement by India's Defense Research and Development Organization that a high priority will be placed on the development of systems to combat the challenges of terrorism, including the addition of better biological and chemical defense systems.


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> which is best submarine at present scorpine, u-214, s-1000, lada or any other ????


AFAIK, only the Amur class is offered to IN and if wiki is right, it is a less capable version of Lada class. S1000 was offered from ITA and Russia, it combines the Amur class sub, with some features of the German subs, like the non magnetic hull of U 212, or the fuel cell AIP propulsion from Simens. The question is what INs requirements are? If only a smaller sub for the costal areas with high firepower, but less range and endurance is needed, than the S1000, or Amur class would be interesting, espcially if they can integrate Brahmos:








Lada class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Amur class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

S1000 submarine class - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Type 214 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Scorpène class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Imo when it comes to submarines, stealth capabilities (low noise) and high class equipment to detect other subs, or vessels are more important than weapons. Not sure if the Russians can compete with the Europeans there and what ITA could offer too, but I hope IN makes a good and fast decision.
One thing that makes me curious is the combined offer of ITA and RUS, because what ITA offers are mainly techs of the U 212 that they co-developed with the Germans. Why don't they offer the U212 directly with the Germans instead? 


Type 212 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My personal favourite would be 10 x U 212 with Brahmos (if that would be possible), because this would combine the best performance of the sub, with high firepower and not to forget the experience we already have with licence production of German subs.


*Evolution and size comparison of German subs *(209 1500 should be the subs in IN service):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DMLA

sancho said:


> The problem at the subs is, France already offered them their new Marlin class sub instead of U214, so even if we take the German sub, they might get a good sub too (although not too much is about Marlin class yet).
> Imo, they already got an advantage over our subs by fitting AIP on their Agosta 90B subs, which will make them quiter then our first Scorpenes. And the coasts of Pakistan are close, so they don't need to run the diesel so often and can be a serious threat to IN, especially if 3 more subs with German AIP will come in addition, so another new sub without AIP must be a total no go!



No doubt the PN submarine fleet is and will be formidable. but I would like to point out a few things. Marlin is essentially a Scorpene with no inputs from Navantia (an X-tail does not make it uber ). Moreover it is a paper sub at this point. In fact, the two companies are focussing on their own NG subs (France- Marlin & Spain- S-80). The truth be told, the Marlins are going to be horrendously expensive. I am not sure how many PN can acquire at this stage (I don't see more than 3). We are already hearing noises about PN trying to look at the Chinese Yuan class submarine. 

I believe that PN is not going to pick a western design till IN decides on P-75I. This is also true thanks to the big numbers required by IN which makes all global players put pause buttons wrt pakistan. We would be naive to think that Germany decided to put the PN sale on hold for any other reason (The govt. of India has put lots of pressure on Germans and I will not be surprised if they win).

Right now, the only AIP sub with PN is the PNS Hamza. This is likely to remain the case for atleast 5-6 more years. Let us not jump the gun by saying we are doomed.

wrt AIP, it does not make a submarine quiter. That is a function of hull design and quieting technologies available. AIP helps with longer submerged operations (though very slow speeds) and thus reduces the need to surface when batteries dry out. Thus, logically speaking, scorpene which is a generation ahead of Agosta should be quieter.

From DCNS website:



> Virtually undetectable, the Scorpene-class submarine patrols the sea at depths of 350m, traveling at high speed for long periods of time while remaining perfectly aware of everything around it.
> The modular nature of its design makes it as easy to tailor the submarine to customers requirements as to include the latest technological innovations to maintain its operational superiority.
> 
> A jewel of high technology
> The Scorpène, the most recent addition to DCNSs range of conventional ocean-going submarines, has already won over the Chilean, Malaysian and Indian navies. There is nothing surprising about this choice when you consider its key advantages. It is capable of carrying out all types of mission imaginable for a submarine; it can hunt down other submarines, deliver commandoes to their destination or launch strikes from deep under the sea. Equipped to order with the MESMA air-independent propulsion system, it can remain submerged for periods in excess of 3 weeks.
> 
> Other key advantages distinguish the Scorpène-class submarine from the competitors: its high degree of security and reliability, its efficient combat system that allows it to compile information from all types of sensors and to use all types of weapons, its ability to communicate when submerged, its smaller crew requirements, etc.
> 
> The Scorpène heralds in the dawn of a new era for conventional deterrence. Its superiority resides in part in its acoustic advantage resulting from the combination of extreme acoustic discretion with a high-speed submarine detection capacity thanks to its unparalleled sonar suite



Though I would put most of the above to publicity hipe, it makes sense to consider Scorpenes to have lower noise signature than Agosta.

It is also interesting to note that DCNS website does not talk about Marlin but talks about another NG submarine (Andrasta) for coastal operations.

Andrasta Coastal Submarine for Littoral Operations - Naval Technology








In fact, the entire website is devoid of any mention of Marlin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

DMLA said:


> Marlin is essentially a Scorpene with no inputs from Navantia (an X-tail does not make it uber ). Moreover it is a paper sub at this point. In fact, the two companies are focussing on their own NG subs (France- Marlin & Spain- S-80). The truth be told, the Marlins are going to be horrendously expensive. I am not sure how many PN can acquire at this stage (I don't see more than 3). We are already hearing noises about PN trying to look at the Chinese Yuan class submarine. I believe that PN is not going to pick a western design till IN decides on P-75I.



That's not correct, Scorpene was started as a joint project, but Marlin is totally French, also it is not just a Scorpene with some upgrades, it was designed from the begining around the new MESMA AIP propusion, for Scorpene it was only a later upgrade. 
Btw, imo it would be the best for India if PN goes for expensive western subs, because although they are lethal, they could only buy a few numbers. If they go for Chinese subs instead, they can procure far more of them and some sources say, that even they have a Stirling AIP propulsion system now.



DMLA said:


> Right now, the only AIP sub with PN is the PNS Hamza. This is likely to remain the case for atleast 5-6 more years. Let us not jump the gun by saying we are doomed.
> wrt AIP, it does not make a submarine quiter. That is a function of hull design and quieting technologies available. AIP helps with longer submerged operations (though very slow speeds) and thus reduces the need to surface when batteries dry out. Thus, logically speaking, scorpene which is a generation ahead of Agosta should be quieter.



But that exactly is the problem, in these 5 - 6 years they will have 3 Agosta subs with AIP, IN instead will only get AIP from the 3. or even 4. Scorpene sub, the others (if there is no other propulsion in planing) will be normal diesel-electric subs.
You are right that the Scorpene subs are new design and quiter than the Agostas, BUT only if they use the diesel propulsion! The AIP instead will be much quieter and will make the Agostas more than hard to detect, even if the Scorpenes are newer.

The USN made a simulation where one of there nuclear attack submarines tried to hunt a Swedish Gotland diesel-electric sub, with Stirling AIP propulsion. The US sub was not able to detect it and moreover was even sunk by it!
If the AIP sub knows that an enemy is around, it will use the maximum advantage of the that propuslion and will not use the diesel engine and that makes it more than difficult to find and destroy them. 
So if PN is already in front of IN with 3 AIP subs and could even get 3 U214 with the even better AIP propulsion, they will have an edge over IN at least at the sub fleet.



DMLA said:


> In fact, the entire website is devoid of any mention of Marlin!


Because it is only in development yet, it was proposed on some naval shows, but only a few specs and infos are available now like this:



> *"Marlin" : an AIP submarine 100&#37; DCN-made*
> 
> From the weekly magazine " Le Marin " :
> 
> "The French DCN's new star product has been shown for the first time at the Euronaval Fair. This sub follows the Scorpene, whose future now seems compromised because of the growing gap between the DCN and Navantia, its Spanish ex-partner.
> 
> The Scorpene, which enjoyes considerable exprt success with sales to the navies of Chile, Malaya, and India, seems to be the first victim of Navantia's decision to develop a strategic partnership with Lockheed Martin to build the new S80 boat which should be bought by the Spanish navy. The S80, whose model was on display at Navantia's stand, is now proposed to foreign navies as a direct competitor of the Scorpene.
> 
> This caused the DCN to develop the Marlin, that will be 100% domestically built. The French shipyard goes the whole nine yards to show the gap between the Scorpene and its new product. *The influence of the Barracuda-class on the Marlin design emphasized in the dive controls, in the combat system which will resemble the SYCOBS used both aboard the "Le Terrible" SSBN and the new SSNs, and in the possibility to include optronic masts.*
> 
> Another difference between the Marlin and the Scorpene : *the Marlin has been designed to be equipped with an anaerobic module.* This could be the Mesma, whose performance has already been tested on land and is now being tested at sea aboard the last Agosta A90B boat that had been sold to Pakistan and is undergoing trials. One striking difference, though, will be that the Pakistani Agosta AIP system will run on ethanol while the Marlin will run on the same gasoil that is used on diesel boats.
> 
> DCN stated that the autonomy of its Mesma system, regardless of the type of fuel used, will double a diesel boat's. DCN also says the Mesma's autonomy equal that of the U-214 boats that are equipped with fuel cells, and be easier to refuel. The only limiting fqctor of the Mesma at sea in terms of autnomy should be the boat's capacity to embark liquid oxygen.
> 
> Later, the Mesma system could be complemented by a fuell cell with a system producing hydrogen from gasoil, without any need to stock it on board. DCN will probably show a "fuel cell / hydrogen" kit at the next Euronaval fair. *The expected result should be to double the performance of current AIP systems.
> 
> DCN is currently having talks with the Pakistani navy to sell several Marlins"*


----------



## DMLA

> That's not correct, *Scorpene was started as a joint project, but Marlin is totally French*, also it is not just a Scorpene with some upgrades, it was designed from the begining around the new MESMA AIP propusion, for Scorpene it was only a later upgrade.
> Btw, imo it would be the best for India if PN goes for expensive western subs, because although they are lethal, they could only buy a few numbers. If they go for Chinese subs instead, they can procure far more of them and some sources say, that even they have a Stirling AIP propulsion system now.



This is what I said:



> Marlin is essentially a Scorpene with no inputs from Navantia



Which means one and the same! Marlin was supposed to be an option with same technologies being used on the scorpene. The upgrades over scorpene are NOT substantial. IMO, PN will go for both western and chinese subs. The issue is "which" western sub. If IN decides to upgrade the follow on (6 optional) scorpenes with marlin technologies (such as X tail ), I don't see a major advantage with PN. A sub built around and later additions make no sense. All modern subs are modular design. Thus addition/ subtraction of sections is no big deal!



> But that exactly is the problem, in these 5 - 6 years they will have 3 Agosta subs with AIP, IN instead will only get AIP from the 3. or even 4. Scorpene sub, the others (if there is no other propulsion in planing) will be normal diesel-electric subs.
> You are right that the Scorpene subs are new design and quiter than the Agostas, *BUT only if they use the diesel propulsion*! The AIP instead will be much quieter and will make the Agostas more than hard to detect, even if the Scorpenes are newer.
> 
> The USN made a simulation where one of there nuclear attack submarines tried to hunt a Swedish Gotland diesel-electric sub, with Stirling AIP propulsion. *The US sub was not able to detect it and moreover was even sunk by it!* _so what?_
> 
> If the AIP sub knows that an enemy is around, it will use the maximum advantage of the that propuslion and will not use the diesel engine and that makes it more than difficult to find and destroy them.
> So if PN is already in front of IN with 3 AIP subs and could even get 3 U214 with the even better AIP propulsion, they will have an edge over IN at least at the sub fleet.



What 3 Agosta with AIP ? AFAIK, they have only one!

I am not talking about surface propulsion. Submarines use their battery banks to power their motors when submerged. Thus they are quite and hard to detect. It has nothing to do with AIP. Only difference is that AIP allows for "longer" submerged operations while a normal SSK like non-AIP scorpene will have to surface to "recharge".

USN found it hard with gotland not because of AIP but because IT IS A new generation SSK. All modern SSK's are super silent and this makes it hard for anyone to detect. That is the reason my first sentence (previous post) was that PN sub fleet is formidable. My assertion was that AIP is about underwater endurance which reduces the chances of detection (example using MPA's) as they don't surface for long periods!

I am perturbed about 3 AIP subs with PN!! Which 3? I know of only 1 and till they order more, it would be the same. Also, I don't see any new sub coming in less than 6 years! By then we should have atleast 3 scorpenes and AIP scorpenes getting ready for launch!!! Moreover, by then, we should also have our second line production in place and if (hopefully) navy gets its way and orders 2-3 from foreign yard, we should have P-75I AIP subs by then as well.


----------



## sudhir007

Scorpene deal: PAC slams defence ministry idrw.org

Slamming the Defence Ministry over the nine-year delay in awarding contract to French firm Thales to build six Scorpene submarines in Mumbai a Parliamentary Committee on Wednesday said the indecisiveness resulted in cost overruns and undue favour to the vendor, besides adversely impacting Navy&#8217;s operational preparedness.

Referring to a Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) report for 2008 that rapped the Ministry for the delay, the Public Accounts Committee (PAC) also noted that this led to a cost escalation of the submarines by more than Rs 2,800 crore.

The CAG report had observed that &#8220;despite the Indian Navy&#8217;s depleting force level, the Ministry took nine years to finalise a contract for the construction of the six submarines.&#8221; The PAC report in this regard was tabled in both Houses of Parliament today.

The committee noted that due to the delay in the finalisation of the contract for as long as three years from 2002 to 2005, there had been an escalation in the price of submarines by more than Rs 2,800 crore and an additional Euro 27.05 million commitment on the procurement of missiles for the naval vessel.

&#8220;Such indecisiveness and systemic flaws on the procurement of submarines led to time and cost overrun and undue favour to the vendor besides adversely impacting Navy&#8217;s operational preparedness,&#8221; the report said.

The report said the cost overrun was primarily due to escalations of exchange rate variations and increase in cost of missiles, despite a discount of 1.03 per cent by the vendor.

Seeking an explanation from the defence ministry for the delay in finalising the contract and for cost overruns, the PAC also expressed astonishment over its &#8220;inability&#8221; to quantify the exact financial loss from the Scorpene deal, also known as Project-75.

Expressing concern over the Ministry accepting an &#8220;unproven&#8221; design of Scorpene, the report said &#8220;deviations in respect to prescribed parameters such as stability, speed, endurance, noise levels, manoeuvring performances of the submarine cannot be ruled out&#8221; and asked the Ministry to compel Thales to take corrective steps. Referring to the Ministry&#8217;s reply attributing the delay on forwarding of Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) note to Finance Ministry for examination and reference to Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), followed by several rounds of deliberations, the report said the process was &#8220;too cumbersome&#8221; and asked it to dispense with the CVC route. 

&#8220;It (CVC route) is unnecessary and totally uncalled for and resultantly leads to unacceptable delays, as has happened in the instant case,&#8221; it added. Noting that the construction of the Scorpene at the Mumbai-based Mazagon Docks was very slow and consequently the delivery could be delayed, the PAC said the Ministry should have taken into account the &#8220;teething problems and the time taken for absorption of technology&#8221; before awarding contracts and indigenisation.

What caused concern in the PAC was the &#8220;systemic deficiencies&#8221;, as corroborated by the defence secretary, who talked about &#8220;problems in the system, mindset and in the whole process&#8221; of procurement.


----------



## RPK

*Burglary in Indian Navy commander's house in Israel*

fullstory

Jerusalem, Mar 11 (PTI) Burglars broke into an Indian navy?commander's residence in the prestigious neighbourhood of Herzliya Pituach in North Israel, home to most of the senior diplomats posted in the country.

The burglars broke into Indian Naval officer Girish Das' house on the upscale David HaMelech street of the neighbourhood and ran away with precious items.

Later, the police caught a man who was using Das' credit card at a perfume shop, the Army Radio reported.

A bag of jewellery was recovered from a woman accompanying the man at the perfume shop, the report said.

Das, who could not be contacted, was called by the police to identify the recovered items.

It is not the first time that an Indian official's house has been robbed in Israel


----------



## sancho

DMLA said:


> This is what I said:
> 
> Which means one and the same! Marlin was supposed to be an option with same technologies being used on the scorpene. The upgrades over scorpene are NOT substantial. IMO, PN will go for both western and chinese subs. The issue is "which" western sub. If IN decides to upgrade the follow on (6 optional) scorpenes with marlin technologies (such as X tail ), I don't see a major advantage with PN. A sub built around and later additions make no sense. All modern subs are modular design. Thus addition/ subtraction of sections is no big deal!



Ma fault, sorry! Misread the no.

However, the point was Marlin class is a new designed sub and just as you said in regard to superiority of Scorpene design over Agosta 90, it is likely that the Marlin offers advantages over our Scorpene. Techs can be upgraded, but that doesn't make the subs equal right?
Btw, it is not that simple as you think, because IN asked the French of integration of a module for Brahmos missiles and the French rejected, because the Scorpene already will add size and displacement when the AIP propulsion is added.




DMLA said:


> What 3 Agosta with AIP ? AFAIK, they have only one!



Yet, but the other 2 will be upgraded too!



> Following intensive sea trials, the customer formally declared that PNS Hamza met its acceptance criteria. The submarine was built entirely by Pakistan Naval Dockyard in Karachi under a DCNS technology transfer programme. *Two additional Mesma® modules are currently under construction for sister boats PNS Khalid and PNS Saad and will be integrated with them when they come up for major refit.*



Pakistan Receives Third Agosta 90B Submarine Equipped with MESMA Air Independent Propulsion System




DMLA said:


> I am not talking about surface propulsion. Submarines use their battery banks to power their motors when submerged. Thus they are quite and hard to detect. It has nothing to do with AIP. Only difference is that AIP allows for "longer" submerged operations while a normal SSK like non-AIP scorpene will have to surface to "recharge".



 No offense mate, but since the last years in WW2 subs don't need to surface anymore to recharge the batteries, they just use the snorkel to get air for the diesel engines and stay submerged. But in this modern times, when MPAs can even detect such a small snorkel and the noise of the diesel engines can easily be detected by other subs, such a propulsion is a disadvantage and exactly here the AIP propulsion comes into the game!

With AIP propulsion, one can recharge the batteries without making noise, because it uses not as much moving parts like the diesel engines. Also without the need of a snorkel, so the possibility that a MPA, or surface vessel will detect you is reduced too! 
The only problem is, that this technology is new and offers only low speeds yet, so if you want to go as fast as possible from A to B, you will use the diesel. In combat situation instead, you will use only the batteries and the AIP, which makes even older subs lethal! 




DMLA said:


> USN found it hard with gotland not because of AIP but because IT IS A new generation SSK. All modern SSK's are super silent and this makes it hard for anyone to detect. That is the reason my first sentence (previous post) was that PN sub fleet is formidable. My assertion was that AIP is about underwater endurance which reduces the chances of detection (example using MPA's) as they don't surface for long periods!



Not correct, because the Gotland subs was one of the first subs fitted with AIP and that was the reason why USN wanted to make combat simulations against them, to see how good they really are and develop counter tactics.

If you don't believe me, see it urself:







So...if a modern AIP sub can sunk one of the most modern US nuclear submarine and play cat and mouse with a full US carrier group. It should be clear, that even an older sub like the Agosta 90 with AIP, will be a big problem for our diesel-electric sub fleet (including the first half of Scorpenes) and moreover our carrier groups too!
That's why I said IN made a big mistake with chosing Scorpene instead of U214 in the first competition, if they really have only diesel-electric propulsion. Although we have the numerical advantage, PNs subfleet can maintain a technological and with the PLAN threat on the other side, imo IN must increase the anti submarine warfare capability dramatically!


----------



## Machoman

Procurement of Aircraft for Navy
Naval aviation is planned for growth in the Maritime Capabilities Perspective Plan. To facilitate an orderly growth, a master plan for naval aviation assets has been drawn.

A contract was signed on January 20, 2004 with M/s RAC MiG, Russia for supply of MiG-29K/KUB aircraft. Some of these aircraft have been delivered in December 2009. Further, a contract for procurement of maritime reconnaissance aircraft was signed with M/s Boeing, USA on 1.1.2009.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Pradeep Majhi and Shri S Semmalai in Lok Sabha today.

Status of LCA Project
A contract for the procurement of 20 Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) in Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) configuration was signed with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) on March 31, 2006. The total contract cost is Rs. 2701.70 crore.

Delay in LCA production is primarily due to refinements carried out in the development phase. A total of Rs. 1712.11 crore has been paid to HAL till December 31, 2009 for the LCA Programme. There was a delay in the development of LCA due to certain technical complexities and denial of critical technologies.

Rs. 3301.78 crore was sanctioned for the development of LCA, which includes manufacture of eight numbers of Limited Series Production aircraft. Additional Rs. 2475.78 crore has been approved by the Government for LCA Phase-II programme.

A high level review is being conducted by the Chief of Air Staff once in every quarter and by the Deputy Chief of Air Staff once in every month. LCA is likely to be inducted into the Indian Air Force (IAF) by March 2011.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Sivasami C and others in Lok Sabha today.

Purchase of Helicopters
Contracts have been signed for the procurement of Advanced Light Helicopter from M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Medium Lift Helicopters from Rosoboronexport, Russia, and Helicopters for VVIP transportation from Augusta Westland, UK.

In addition, cases for procurement of additional Medium Lift Helicopters, Attack Helicopters, Light Utility Helicopters, Heavy Lift Helicopters and Recce and Surveillance Helicopters from various vendors are being processed. All these procurements are based on operational requirements framed by the Indian Air Force. The expenditure on the procurements will be known only after the commercial proposals are opened.

All capital acquisitions are processed as per the Defence Procurement Procedure. The Defence Procurement Procedure  2008 envisages a timeframe of 20-34 months for finalization of such major capital procurements.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Pradeep Majhi in Lok Sabha today


----------



## sudhir007

*Burglary in Indian Navy commander&#8217;s house in Israel idrw.org*

Burglary in Indian Navy commander&#8217;s house in Israel

Burglars broke into an Indian navy commander&#8217;s residence in the prestigious neighborhood of Herzliya Pituach in North Israel, home to most of the senior diplomats posted in the country.

The burglars broke into Indian Naval officer Girish Das&#8217; house on the upscale David HaMelech street of the neighbourhood and ran away with precious items.

Later, the police caught a man who was using Das&#8217; credit card at a perfume shop, the Army Radio reported.

A bag of jewellery was recovered from a woman accompanying the man at the perfume shop, the report said.

Das, who could not be contacted, was called by the police to identify the recovered items.

It is not the first time that an Indian official&#8217;s house has been robbed in Israel


----------



## Justin Joseph

*DRDO in a fix over Antony remarks on naval plane
*
Pinaki Bhattacharya
New Delhi, March 15, 2010

Officials in the higher echelons of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are stumped by defence minister A. K. Antony's written response to a question in the Rajya Sabha.

The minister had said: "Deficiencies have been detected in the airframe and other associated equipment of the (Tejas Navy) aircraft. The DRDO is working out modalities with various organisations for rectifying these deficiencies by suitable modifications to the engine/airframe design."

*Though no one in the DRDO was willing to go on record, a senior project official of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft in Bangalore said a problem with the "airframe" could not arise simply because the prototype was still being built.*

"We have built the external structure. We are now fitting the internal equipment like electricals, hydraulics and plumbing," he said, adding that the aerodynamics of the naval version of Tejas was the same as that of the two-seater trainer version flown in November last. "But since the structural load on the naval Tejas will be much higher, its airframe will have to be tougher," he added.

Officials at the DRDO headquarters said they had sent a draft response to the question Antony answered in Parliament.* " We wonder where the mix- up between our response and the minister's reply could have occurred," an official said.*

As the system for replies to Parliament posers go, the question is first processed by a Parliament cell of the defence ministry and then sent to the department or agency to which it pertains.

Based on these inputs, a draft reply is prepared and then vetted by a designated joint secretary and then the defence secretary. Then it reaches the minister's office where it is once again examined by his private secretary. For a 'misinformation' to pass through scrutiny of so many experienced hands is a rarity.

DRDO in a fix over Antony remarks on naval plane: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## Sunny4pak

self deleted...


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy to procure Integrated Bridge Systems :: Brahmand.com*

WASHINGTON (BNS): Indian Navy will be procuring integrated bridge systems (IBS) for two new fleet tankers from the Northrop Grumman Corporation. 

The IBS supply orders were given to the Northrop Grumman's Sperry Marine unit by the Italian shipbuilding company Fincantieri. 

"This important contract win builds on our longstanding relationship as a key supplier to the Indian Navy," said J. Nolasco DaCunha, vice president of International Naval Systems at Northrop Grumman's Naval and Marine Systems Division, according to a news report by Northrop Grumman. 

The ships will be having radars, electronic chart display and information systems, adaptive self-tuning autopilots, gyrocompasses and repeaters, speed sensors, echo sounders, differential GPS and other navigation subsystems and sensors. 

Sperry Marine will also install ship's inertial navigation system and data distribution system, which will be interfaced with the combat management system. 

*The heavy 175-meter tankers are being built in Italy and are scheduled for delivery to the Indian Navy in 2010-2011*


----------



## TheBraveHeart

http://publication.samachar.com/pub_article.php?id=8345237&nextids=8345237|8345238|8345239|8345240|8345241&nextIndex=1

*India to buy French surveillance ships*
Updated on Wednesday, March 17, 2010, 23:45 IST Tags:Couach, French, Surveillance

Bordeaux: A French luxury yacht manufacturer announced today a USD 21-million contract to supply India with 15 coastal surveillance ships.

The deal with Couach shipping yards is thought to be part of India's efforts to bolster security over its waters after it accused Pakistani extremists behind the 2008 attacks in Mumbai of travelling by sea.

Couach said the contract was for 15 ultra-fast 13-metre cutters and that the first three could be delivered in February 2011. Seven extra vessels could also be purchased.


----------



## jha

india interested...??
*
Greece to resell German submarine*

Greece hopes to earn some 350 million euros (480 million dollars) by reselling a German-built submarine whose delivery was dogged by technical concerns, the Greek defence minister said on Wednesday.
"The Germans are pricing the Papanikolis submarine at 300 million, let us calculate 350 million without being over-optimistic," Defence Minister Evangelos Venizelos told a news conference.
Athens in 2006 had refused to accept delivery of the submarine built by German contractors ThyssenKrupp after Greek Navy inspectors declared it defective during test runs off the port of Kiel.
But Venizelos on Wednesday insisted that "improvements" had been carried out at ThyssenKrupp's HDW shipyards and that the Greek Navy was now prepared to declare the vessel seaworthy.
"This is what (the Navy) have told us, this is what they will tell Greek parliament as well," he said
He added: "This discussion about a listing submarine which we are trying to sell... is harmful to the public interest."
Greece in 2000 had ordered four new 214-class submarines and an overhaul for three of its older 209-class submarines from HDW. Most of the order was to have been carried out at Hellenic Shipyards near Athens, which were acquired by HDW in 2002, three years before it merged with ThyssenKrupp.
Athens has already paid out 2.03 billion euros on the project out of a total estimated cost of 2.84 billion in current prices with nothing to show for it, the minister said.
Venizelos on Wednesday said plans to overhaul two of the older submarines would now be scrapped and that two new submarines would be ordered instead at a cost of 500 million euros apiece.
The Greek government, struggling with a debt crisis and facing a huge effort to restructure the economy, hopes that the submarine deal will smooth the way for ThyssenKrupp to shed 75 percent of its stake in the struggling Greek shipyards to the Abu Dhabi Mar group.
It has said the sale offers a chance to save the jobs of 1,300 workers.
Venizelos also said another "major" project to purchase French frigates would also be carried out.
"A difficult and long negotiation at state and commercial level is ongoing (on the issue)," he said.

Greece to resell German submarine: minister < | Expatica Germany


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Navy chief returns after Tropex-2010 review meet*

Express News Service
First Published : 19 Mar 2010 05:21:00 AM IST

KOCHI: Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma, who was on a two-day visit to the Southern Naval Command in Kochi to review the Tropex-2010, *the recently-concluded annual war games, returned on Thursday.*

*The Navy chief, along with the other top officials of the Navy, assessed the different aspects of the war games. The review meeting discussed the new lessons learnt during the annual exercise, sources said.*

*The meeting reportedly discussed how the new lessons learnt during the exercise could be used to further develop the Navys tactical and operational doctrines. The exercise was intended to test the human and material endurance of the Navy, the efficacy of its operational and logistical plans as well as the combat effectiveness.*

The exercise, which involved the Western and the Eastern fleets of the Navy, along with the Coast Guard and the Air Force, was held from February end to mid-March in the Bay of Bengal.

Apart from the Navy Chief, Western Naval Command Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Vice-Admiral Sanjeev Bhasin and Eastern Naval Command Flag Officer Commanding- in-Chief Vice-Admiral Anup Singh also attended the briefing session.

*The Indian Navys Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV), Airborne Early Warning (AEW) helicopters as well as the air-to-air refuellers and maritime Jaguars of the Air Force were deployed during the exercise.

INS Viraat, the sole aircraft carrier of the Indian Navy, which is currently in Kochi on its way back to Mumbai, will return to Mumbai on Friday.
*
Navy chief returns after Tropex-2010 review meet


----------



## jha

Russian Akula Class: The sea shark









Project 971 (NATO code name Akula) is the most advanced Russian nuclear-powered attack submarine. 

The submarines were built by the Amur Shipbuilding Plant Joint Stock Company at Komsomolsk-on-Amur and at the Severodvinsk shipbuilding yard. Seven Akula I submarines were commissioned between 1986 and 1992, and three Improved Akula between 1992 and 1995. 

Construction of the Akula II class Nerpa nuclear attack submarine started in 1991 but was suspended for over a decade due to lack of funding. 

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines. They feature a double-hulled configuration with a distinctive high aft fin. 

Relation with India

Indian Navy will soon get the K-152 the Akula II class Nerpa nuclear attack submarine for a 10-year lease. 

The Akula II in service with the Russians is equipped with 28 nuclear-capable cruise missiles with a striking range of 3,000 km. The Indian version is expected to be armed with the 300-km Club nuclear-capable missiles. 

The most-modern Russian submarine will be recommissioned as 'INS Chakra in India. 

The submarine had faced a mishap during sea trials in November 2008 which killed 20 sailors and technical staffs. 

Design 

The submarine has a double-hulled configuration with a distinctive high aft fin. The hull has seven compartments and the stand-off distance between the outer and inner hulls is considerable, reducing the possible inner hull damage. The very low acoustic signature has been achieved by incremental design improvements to minimise noise generation and transmission  for example, the installation of active noise cancellation techniques. 

The retractable masts viewed from bow to stern are the periscopes, radar antennae, radio and satellite communications and navigation masts. 
Key Data [Crew - 73]
Speed	Surface -20 Knots

Submerged - 35 knots
Depth Test depth - 480m

Crush depth- 600m

Endurance 100 days
Displacement	8,140 tons surfaced

12,770 tons submerged
Dimensions	110*14*9m
Reactor	190MW OK-650M
Steam turbine with 43000 hp
Armaments	4*533mm torpedo tubes

4*650mm torpedo tubes
Power plant	190MW OK-650M pressurized water nuclear reactor

2 auxiliary electric engines (410 hp each)

2 auxiliary diesel engines (750 hp each)


Russian Akula Class: The sea shark :: Brahmand.com


----------



## Johny D

*US offers latest airborne radar to India*

After a range of top fighter aircraft and other weapon systems, the US has now offered another sophisticated system to India, the Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR), whose capability has been described as "unmatched" by a former US navy official.

According to Admiral Walter F Doran, president Asia for Raytheon, Indian officials had already been briefed on "this latest radar, for highly effective 24-hour surveillance and target acquisition capability", India Strategic magazine reported in its latest issue. The system is being operated now by the British Army and Royal Air Force (RAF) in Afghanistan with five ASTOR aircraft and eight ground stations.

Admiral Doran is quoted in the magazine as saying that Raytheon, a military technology giant, had also submitted a formal proposal to the Indian government. He declined to give details.

First deployed in 2008, ASTOR can even detect minor variations in surface levels, like digging and filling of earth at the same place, and draw conclusions about activity. The system consists of an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar on board the Bombardier Global Express 'Sentinel' business jet. Indian officials first visited the aircraft displayed at the Paris Air Show in June 2009 and have followed up with discussions.

Admiral Doran, a former US Navy 7th Fleet commander, said that "the capability on board the ASTOR was unmatched", pointing out that although Raytheon did not make platforms, its combat systems were on board most of the US aircraft, ships, spacecraft and land vehicles. For instance, the AESA radar on board the Boeing F 18 Super Hornet, F 15 Eagle and P8 Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft (for the US and Indian Navies) is built by Raytheon.

The company has also built an AESA radar for F 16s, should a country buying it make the choice in its favour.

So was the Mini-SAR, or the Miniaturized Synthetic Aperture Radar, on board India's lunar mission Chandrayaan-1 which located ice on the polar surface of moon through high resolution imagery.

Raytheon provided the Mini-SAR to NASA, which gave it to the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) for its lunar mission as part of their cooperative venture. NASA later sent another mission with a higher resolution SAR camera.

Admiral Doran said that ASTOR flies high enough - 40,000 to 45,000 feet - to cover a large ground area, and to be beyond the range of most surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). It is also equipped with a self protection suite to put out flares and chaff to confuse and deflect any threatening missiles.

ASTOR's main equipment includes a dual-mode SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) and Moving Target Indicator (SAR/MTI), part of the AESA system. The aircraft can fly for nine hours at a stretch.

There are three consoles for monitoring the ground, two for image analysts and one for the Airborne Mission Commander, besides the pilot and co-pilot. Data from the aircraft is fed to the ground stations from where action against hostile targets is initiated if required.

The US has already offered to India F 35 JSF, F 16 Super Viper, F 18 Super Hornet and P8I aircraft and weapon systems.

After a range of top fighter aircraft and other weapon systems, the US has now offered another sophisticated system to India, the Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR), whose capability has been described as "unmatched" by a former US navy official.

According to Admiral Walter F Doran, president Asia for Raytheon, Indian officials had already been briefed on "this latest radar, for highly effective 24-hour surveillance and target acquisition capability", India Strategic magazine reported in its latest issue. The system is being operated now by the British Army and Royal Air Force (RAF) in Afghanistan with five ASTOR aircraft and eight ground stations.

Admiral Doran is quoted in the magazine as saying that Raytheon, a military technology giant, had also submitted a formal proposal to the Indian government. He declined to give details.

First deployed in 2008, ASTOR can even detect minor variations in surface levels, like digging and filling of earth at the same place, and draw conclusions about activity. The system consists of an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar on board the Bombardier Global Express 'Sentinel' business jet. Indian officials first visited the aircraft displayed at the Paris Air Show in June 2009 and have followed up with discussions.

Admiral Doran, a former US Navy 7th Fleet commander, said that "the capability on board the ASTOR was unmatched", pointing out that although Raytheon did not make platforms, its combat systems were on board most of the US aircraft, ships, spacecraft and land vehicles. For instance, the AESA radar on board the Boeing F 18 Super Hornet, F 15 Eagle and P8 Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft (for the US and Indian Navies) is built by Raytheon.

The company has also built an AESA radar for F 16s, should a country buying it make the choice in its favour.

So was the Mini-SAR, or the Miniaturized Synthetic Aperture Radar, on board India's lunar mission Chandrayaan-1 which located ice on the polar surface of moon through high resolution imagery.

Raytheon provided the Mini-SAR to NASA, which gave it to the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) for its lunar mission as part of their cooperative venture. NASA later sent another mission with a higher resolution SAR camera.

Admiral Doran said that ASTOR flies high enough - 40,000 to 45,000 feet - to cover a large ground area, and to be beyond the range of most surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). It is also equipped with a self protection suite to put out flares and chaff to confuse and deflect any threatening missiles.

ASTOR's main equipment includes a dual-mode SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) and Moving Target Indicator (SAR/MTI), part of the AESA system. The aircraft can fly for nine hours at a stretch.

There are three consoles for monitoring the ground, two for image analysts and one for the Airborne Mission Commander, besides the pilot and co-pilot. Data from the aircraft is fed to the ground stations from where action against hostile targets is initiated if required.

The US has already offered to India F 35 JSF, F 16 Super Viper, F 18 Super Hornet and P8I aircraft and weapon systems.

After a range of top fighter aircraft and other weapon systems, the US has now offered another sophisticated system to India, the Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR), whose capability has been described as "unmatched" by a former US navy official.

According to Admiral Walter F Doran, president Asia for Raytheon, Indian officials had already been briefed on "this latest radar, for highly effective 24-hour surveillance and target acquisition capability", India Strategic magazine reported in its latest issue. The system is being operated now by the British Army and Royal Air Force (RAF) in Afghanistan with five ASTOR aircraft and eight ground stations.

Admiral Doran is quoted in the magazine as saying that Raytheon, a military technology giant, had also submitted a formal proposal to the Indian government. He declined to give details.

First deployed in 2008, ASTOR can even detect minor variations in surface levels, like digging and filling of earth at the same place, and draw conclusions about activity. The system consists of an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar on board the Bombardier Global Express 'Sentinel' business jet. Indian officials first visited the aircraft displayed at the Paris Air Show in June 2009 and have followed up with discussions.

Admiral Doran, a former US Navy 7th Fleet commander, said that "the capability on board the ASTOR was unmatched", pointing out that although Raytheon did not make platforms, its combat systems were on board most of the US aircraft, ships, spacecraft and land vehicles. For instance, the AESA radar on board the Boeing F 18 Super Hornet, F 15 Eagle and P8 Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft (for the US and Indian Navies) is built by Raytheon.

The company has also built an AESA radar for F 16s, should a country buying it make the choice in its favour.

So was the Mini-SAR, or the Miniaturized Synthetic Aperture Radar, on board India's lunar mission Chandrayaan-1 which located ice on the polar surface of moon through high resolution imagery.

Raytheon provided the Mini-SAR to NASA, which gave it to the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) for its lunar mission as part of their cooperative venture. NASA later sent another mission with a higher resolution SAR camera.

Admiral Doran said that ASTOR flies high enough - 40,000 to 45,000 feet - to cover a large ground area, and to be beyond the range of most surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). It is also equipped with a self protection suite to put out flares and chaff to confuse and deflect any threatening missiles.

ASTOR's main equipment includes a dual-mode SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) and Moving Target Indicator (SAR/MTI), part of the AESA system. The aircraft can fly for nine hours at a stretch.

There are three consoles for monitoring the ground, two for image analysts and one for the Airborne Mission Commander, besides the pilot and co-pilot. Data from the aircraft is fed to the ground stations from where action against hostile targets is initiated if required.

The US has already offered to India F 35 JSF, F 16 Super Viper, F 18 Super Hornet and P8I aircraft and weapon systems.

After a range of top fighter aircraft and other weapon systems, the US has now offered another sophisticated system to India, the Airborne Stand-Off Radar (ASTOR), whose capability has been described as "unmatched" by a former US navy official.

According to Admiral Walter F Doran, president Asia for Raytheon, Indian officials had already been briefed on "this latest radar, for highly effective 24-hour surveillance and target acquisition capability", India Strategic magazine reported in its latest issue. The system is being operated now by the British Army and Royal Air Force (RAF) in Afghanistan with five ASTOR aircraft and eight ground stations.

Admiral Doran is quoted in the magazine as saying that Raytheon, a military technology giant, had also submitted a formal proposal to the Indian government. He declined to give details.

First deployed in 2008, ASTOR can even detect minor variations in surface levels, like digging and filling of earth at the same place, and draw conclusions about activity. The system consists of an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar on board the Bombardier Global Express 'Sentinel' business jet. Indian officials first visited the aircraft displayed at the Paris Air Show in June 2009 and have followed up with discussions.

Admiral Doran, a former US Navy 7th Fleet commander, said that "the capability on board the ASTOR was unmatched", pointing out that although Raytheon did not make platforms, its combat systems were on board most of the US aircraft, ships, spacecraft and land vehicles. For instance, the AESA radar on board the Boeing F 18 Super Hornet, F 15 Eagle and P8 Multi-mission Maritime Aircraft (for the US and Indian Navies) is built by Raytheon.

The company has also built an AESA radar for F 16s, should a country buying it make the choice in its favour.

So was the Mini-SAR, or the Miniaturized Synthetic Aperture Radar, on board India's lunar mission Chandrayaan-1 which located ice on the polar surface of moon through high resolution imagery.

Raytheon provided the Mini-SAR to NASA, which gave it to the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) for its lunar mission as part of their cooperative venture. NASA later sent another mission with a higher resolution SAR camera.

Admiral Doran said that ASTOR flies high enough - 40,000 to 45,000 feet - to cover a large ground area, and to be beyond the range of most surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). It is also equipped with a self protection suite to put out flares and chaff to confuse and deflect any threatening missiles.

ASTOR's main equipment includes a dual-mode SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) and Moving Target Indicator (SAR/MTI), part of the AESA system. The aircraft can fly for nine hours at a stretch.

There are three consoles for monitoring the ground, two for image analysts and one for the Airborne Mission Commander, besides the pilot and co-pilot. Data from the aircraft is fed to the ground stations from where action against hostile targets is initiated if required.

The US has already offered to India F 35 JSF, F 16 Super Viper, F 18 Super Hornet and P8I aircraft and weapon systems.

US offers latest airborne radar to India- Hindustan Times


----------



## sudhir007

Dynamatic Technologies, a manufacturer of precision engineering products based out of Bangalore, has signed a contract with Boeing for the manufacture of cabinets that will house critical power and mission equipment for the P8I programme manufactured by Boeing.

P8I is a maritime surveillance aircraft from Boeing customised for the Navy for which the Ministry of Defence has placed an order with Boeing.

The contract, signed on March 19, is significant for the firm as it is the first time it has won a direct order from Boeing. &#8220;Dynamatic and Boeing are working to get the first article ready for inspection by October, 2010,&#8221; according to a filing the company has made with the National Stock Exchange.

Dynamatic Technologies has had a relationship with Airbus, the competitor to Boeing for supplying many a component for the aerospace major. It was set to become a single source supplier of flap-track beams to Airbus for its single aisle A-320 family of aircraft. European aircraft manufacturer Airbus had decided to source its requirements of flap-track beams from Dynamatic by June 2010 as part of its cost reduction initiatives.

According to earlier reports, the P8I is a customised version for the Indian Navy and is based on the Boeing-737 commercial airliner. The navy had in November 2006 expressed an interest in the aircraft as a replacement for its existing fleet of Il-38 aircraft that are nearing the end of their service life.

In 2007, at the Aero India 2007, the P8I was showcased by Boeing when the company had announced that it is a next generation maritime surveillance aircraft and will be able to meet the requirements of the Indian Navy for the next 50 years.

Dynamatics wins order from Boeing idrw.org


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India and Indonesia conduct coordinated*

STAFF WRITER 21:29 HRS IST

New Delhi, Mar 22 (PTI) Aiming to prevent piracy and other illegal activities, India and Indonesia are carrying out their coordinated patrol exercise along their maritime boundary.

In the exercise codenamed 'IND-INDO CORPAT', which started on March 18, ships of the two navies patrol in their own waters and keep in touch with each other about the movement of suspicious ships and activities in sea, Navy officials said.

The coordinated patrols are conducted to prevent armed robberies, poaching, illegal immigration, drug trafficking, and other illegal activities in the deep sea, they added.

In the bi-annual exercise, the operations are being held under the overall command of Andaman and Nicobar Command chief Vice Admiral D K Joshi and Indonesian Western Fleet Commander.

Indian Navy has deployed deploy INS Guldar-- a Landing Ship Tanker and a Fast Attack Craft INS Trinkat along with a Dornier surveillance aircraft.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

*Submarine programmes top SE Asian wish lists*

Viewed from a maritime perspective, the countries of Southeast Asia are positioned between two regional powers  China and India  that have both the economic and demographic potential to achieve a global military status.

To the north, China is flexing its financial muscles and increasing the size and capabilities of both its surface and subsurface fleets; to the west, India is making slow but steady progress as it seeks to recapitalise its ageing fleet and establish an indigenous naval industrial complex.

Both of these nuclear-armed states regard Southeast Asia as key to their national security. In this region lies one of the world's most important maritime chokepoints, the Strait of Malacca, through which passes the majority of seaborne trade between the Far East on one side and southern Asia, Africa, Europe and the Middle East on the other.

There is a wide disparity in the levels of naval capability among the countries of Southeast Asia. Singapore has the financial clout and industrial expertise to build technologically advanced surface combatants, while Indonesia and Malaysia are also increasing their capability in the high-end warfighting spectrum with the procurement of vessels from both foreign and domestic shipyards. Thailand  possessing the region's only operational aircraft carrier  occupies the middle ground with a mix of frigates and corvettes both ancient and modern. Vietnam relies on Russia for the supply of new units for its small surface fleet, but, with a current commitment to acquire new submarines, it could leapfrog Thailand into the upper echelons of the regional naval pecking order.

The remaining countries  Brunei, Cambodia, Myanmar, Papua New Guinea and the Philippines  either have small fleets of patrol ships for coastal operations or are relying increasingly on ageing corvettes and donations of foreign vessels to maintain a piecemeal naval capability.

300 of 3725 words 
Copyright © IHS (Global) Limited, 2010


----------



## RPK

*Navy outlines plan for N-sub: *

The Indian Navy is hoping to have individual say in running the nuclear submarine INS Chakra, which will be under the strategic forces command.

The strategic forces command is jointly run by the army, air force and the navy.

The Akula class nuclear sub, to be acquired from Russia on a 10- year lease, is expected to be delivered to India in six to eight months.

Sources say the submarine will be based on a coast that has the best logistical infrastructure such as maintenance facilities for a sea-based nuclear asset.

Besides, the waters near the coast would have to be sufficiently deep for the sub.

One of the key operational elements of Chakra would be to train nuclear submariners of the Indian forces, as the pool of trained navy men of the 1980s has retired by now. They were those who had cut their teeth on the first INS Chakra, a Charlie class nuclear submarine that had been leased by the Rajiv Gandhi government from Russia. That submarine was returned at the end of its lease period in 1992.

The sources say once the submarine is delivered, the strategic force would develop tactics about how best to technically exploit it. The two key roles for the sub would be to escort warships such as aircraft carriers through the seas and to counter ' enemy' ships and submarine.

Though it will be based at one of the three coasts of the country, the operational area of Chakra will be the whole of the two million square nautical miles of the Indian Ocean region.

"Its high speed of 25 knots would come into play in that kind of coverage," a source said.

The Russian origin submarine would not carry its complement of anti- ship nuclear tipped cruise missiles, Klub, because of international restrictions, but India can on its own introduce the Klubs into the sub as the country owns the missile.

The Chakra does not have vertical missile launch capacity but has the tube launch capability.

Sources say the submarine would provide valuable knowledge and training on fleet tactics of a nuclear submarine and its running that would become useful once the country's own indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant gets commissioned soon


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Navy outlines plan for N-sub*

Pinaki Bhattacharya
New Delhi, March 24, 2010
*
The Indian Navy is hoping to have individual say in running the nuclear submarine INS Chakra, which will be under the strategic forces command.

The strategic forces command is jointly run by the army, air force and the navy.*

The Akula class nuclear sub, to be acquired from Russia on a 10- year lease, is expected to be delivered to India in six to eight months.

Sources say the submarine will be based on a coast that has the best logistical infrastructure such as maintenance facilities for a sea-based nuclear asset.

Besides, the waters near the coast would have to be sufficiently deep for the sub.

One of the key operational elements of Chakra would be to train nuclear submariners of the Indian forces, as the pool of trained navy men of the 1980s has retired by now. They were those who had cut their teeth on the first INS Chakra, a Charlie class nuclear submarine that had been leased by the Rajiv Gandhi government from Russia. That submarine was returned at the end of its lease period in 1992.

The sources say once the submarine is delivered, the strategic force would develop tactics about how best to technically exploit it. The two key roles for the sub would be to escort warships such as aircraft carriers through the seas and to counter ' enemy' ships and submarine.

Though it will be based at one of the three coasts of the country, the operational area of Chakra will be the whole of the two million square nautical miles of the Indian Ocean region.

"Its high speed of 25 knots would come into play in that kind of coverage," a source said.

The Russian origin submarine would not carry its complement of anti- ship nuclear tipped cruise missiles, Klub, because of international restrictions, but India can on its own introduce the Klubs into the sub as the country owns the missile.

The Chakra does not have vertical missile launch capacity but has the tube launch capability.

Sources say the submarine would provide valuable knowledge and training on fleet tactics of a nuclear submarine and its running that would become useful once the country's own indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant gets commissioned soon.

Navy outlines plan for N-sub: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## yuba

will india have the option to buy the sub after 10 years or not


----------



## RPK

The Indian Navy invites applications from unmarried male candidates for Pilots in the Executive Branch of the Indian Navy. The Course will start from January 2011at the Indian Naval Academy Ezhimala, Kerala.

The Educational Qualifications is graduation with min 65&#37; marks. Candidates should have qualified 10+2 level with Math & Physics at. The age limit is 19 &#8211; 23 years.

Short Service Commission (SSB) interviews for selected candidates will be started from Aug to Nov 2010 at

Bangalore. Applications should be sent to &#8220;POST BAG NO. 04, RK PURAM PO (MAIN), NEW DELHI &#8211; 110 066&#8221;.

For the detailed advertisement visit at the following link:

http://www.nausena-bharti.nic.in/DownLoads/officer/pilotengssc.pdf


----------



## black flame

The Indian Navy is hoping to have individual say in running the nuclear submarine INS Chakra, which will be under the strategic forces command.

The strategic forces command is jointly run by the army, air force and the navy.

The Akula class nuclear sub, to be acquired from Russia on a 10- year lease, is expected to be delivered to India in six to eight months.

Sources say the submarine will be based on a coast that has the best logistical infrastructure such as maintenance facilities for a sea-based nuclear asset.

Besides, the waters near the coast would have to be sufficiently deep for the sub.

One of the key operational elements of Chakra would be to train nuclear submariners of the Indian forces, as the pool of trained navy men of the 1980s has retired by now. They were those who had cut their teeth on the first INS Chakra, a Charlie class nuclear submarine that had been leased by the Rajiv Gandhi government from Russia. That submarine was returned at the end of its lease period in 1992.

The sources say once the submarine is delivered, the strategic force would develop tactics about how best to technically exploit it. The two key roles for the sub would be to escort warships such as aircraft carriers through the seas and to counter ' enemy' ships and submarine.

Though it will be based at one of the three coasts of the country, the operational area of Chakra will be the whole of the two million square nautical miles of the Indian Ocean region.

"Its high speed of 25 knots would come into play in that kind of coverage," a source said.

The Russian origin submarine would not carry its complement of anti- ship nuclear tipped cruise missiles, Klub, because of international restrictions, but India can on its own introduce the Klubs into the sub as the country owns the missile.

The Chakra does not have vertical missile launch capacity but has the tube launch capability.

Sources say the submarine would provide valuable knowledge and training on fleet tactics of a nuclear submarine and its running that would become useful once the country's own indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant gets commissioned soon.


----------



## black flame

Navy outlines plan for N-sub: India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.


----------



## RPK

*Navy on aggressive acquisition; plans to have fighter planes*


NEW DELHI: Indian Navy plans to take up aggressive acquisition programmes in aviation including induction of fighter planes and multi-role 
helicopters for its fleet, its Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma has said. 

"We are acquiring our ships, aircraft and submarines in accordance with the Navy's current Maritime Capability Perspective Plan. There are presently 40 ships and submarines on order," Verma said. 

He said in addition, Navy has aggressive acquisition programmes in aviation including induction of Mig 29K, the acquisition of Boeing P8I MPA aircraft, additional Kamov 31 helicopters and new multi-role helicopters. 

"We would also by then have our indigenous strategic submarine force fully operationalised," the Chief of Naval Staff said in an interview to recently published 'Manas Defence Year Book'. 

"The linking of all our platforms through ongoing efforts in data linking will realise the creation of a truly network centric force that is tomorrow ready. In sum by 2020, I see a modern and powerful Navy with a large indigenous component, manned by a highly tech-savvy manpower ready to meet the transformational changes," Verma said. 

To a question on expanding reach of Chinese Navy in Indian Ocean, he said the force views it with respect and not in confrontational terms. 

"We appreciate that the economy of China, like that of India, is highly growth-oriented and, consequently, highly dependent upon energy. Thus, to sustain her economic growth, China -- like India -- must rely increasingly upon external sources of energy and raw materials. 

"The principal sources of supply for both countries, lie either in the Indian Ocean, or (they) must travel across the Indian Ocean... Indian Navy views the PLA (People's Liberation Army) Navy with respect and does not see it in confrontational terms," he said. 

Verma said as for the expanding reach of the PLA Navy impacting India's security, "we must remember every nation has the right to establish friendly and beneficial relations with others, in accordance with its own national interests. 

"We have confidence in our own national and maritime capabilities not to feel threatened by any country's legitimate relations with another," he said adding that the Navy is constantly working at capability enhancement and capacity building in pursuance of the country's strategic requirements and doctrinal necessities. PTI AKV SDG 03251317 NNNN


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Navy on aggressive acquisition; plans to have fighter planes*

25 Mar 2010, 1334 hrs IST, PTI

NEW DELHI: Indian Navy plans to take up aggressive acquisition programmes in aviation including induction of fighter planes and multi-role India's fighter jets helicopters for its fleet, its Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma has said.

"We are acquiring our ships, aircraft and submarines in accordance with the Navy's current Maritime Capability Perspective Plan. There are presently 40 ships and submarines on order," Verma said.

He said in addition, Navy has aggressive acquisition programmes in aviation including induction of Mig 29K, the acquisition of Boeing P8I MPA aircraft, additional Kamov 31 helicopters and new multi-role helicopters.

"We would also by then have our indigenous strategic submarine force fully operationalised," the Chief of Naval Staff said in an interview to recently published 'Manas Defence Year Book'.

"The linking of all our platforms through ongoing efforts in data linking will realise the creation of a truly network centric force that is tomorrow ready. In sum by 2020, I see a modern and powerful Navy with a large indigenous component, manned by a highly tech-savvy manpower ready to meet the transformational changes," Verma said.

To a question on expanding reach of Chinese Navy in Indian Ocean, he said the force views it with respect and not in confrontational terms.

"We appreciate that the economy of China, like that of India, is highly growth-oriented and, consequently, highly dependent upon energy. Thus, to sustain her economic growth, China -- like India -- must rely increasingly upon external sources of energy and raw materials.

"The principal sources of supply for both countries, lie either in the Indian Ocean, or (they) must travel across the Indian Ocean... Indian Navy views the PLA (People's Liberation Army) Navy with respect and does not see it in confrontational terms," he said.

Verma said as for the expanding reach of the PLA Navy impacting India's security, "we must remember every nation has the right to establish friendly and beneficial relations with others, in accordance with its own national interests.

"We have confidence in our own national and maritime capabilities not to feel threatened by any country's legitimate relations with another," he said adding that the Navy is constantly working at capability enhancement and capacity building in pursuance of the country's strategic requirements and doctrinal necessities.


Navy on aggressive acquisition; plans to have fighter planes- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## marcos98

*A K Antony To Launch INS Chennai, On April 1, In Mumbai. *
Chindits: A K Antony To Launch INS Chennai, On April 1, In Mumbai.


Defence Minister A K Antony will preside over the launch function of the third destroyer of the P-15A Kolkata-class, INS Chennai, constructed by Mazagaon Dock Ltd. (MDL). The second ship in this class, INS Kochi, was launched in September 2009. These 6700 ton destroyers are 163M long by 16M wide. They will be fitted with the state of the art weapons and communications equipment and on commissioning will form the Navy's frontline warships.

Photo: INS Kolkata-- Suman Sharma, Defexpo-2010


----------



## 1nd1a

*Three Fast Attack Craft To Be Launched Today 3/29/2010
*









Launch of FACs INS Kabra, Koswari and Karuva by GRSE today.

Stay tuned for details...


----------



## sudhir007

this is the link of above new below

breaking news,notional,international,world,political.sports,movies,etc......


----------



## Bull

INS Chennai the third and the last of the 3 Project 15A would be launched tomorrow.

Stealth INS Shvalik getting launched next month.

All the three roject 15A and Shivalik class are indian designed and Indian build.

Also the deal has been signed with France to buy 15 fast patrol crafts.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Garden Reach to double capacity at RBD*

By Kumar Shankar Roy Mar 29 2010 , Kolkata
Tags: Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers, Companies
Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), a defence public sector undertaking, expects to double its ship building capacity at Raja Bagan Dockyard (RBD) at Kolkata by the next 12 months, said a top official on Monday.

The modernisation programme, estimated at over Rs 400 crore, will lead to significant productivity improvement, with more out-fitting at launching stage and effective connectivity-cum-integration of facilities. The modernisation plan is being jointly funded by GRSE and the ministry of defence. The exercise is expected to be complete by mid 2011. Post-modernisation, GRSE officials pointed out that the Raja Bagan Dock Yard can build six vessels (same type) simultaneously.

In July 2006, mini ratna GRSE acquired the Raja Bagan Dockyard (RBD) from Central Inland water Transport Corporation and is now in the process of undertaking modernisation programme which will facilitate modular construction technology, handling of 250 tons ship blocks and better IT infrastructure etc. This will cut down ship delivery time and lower building costs, said K C Sekhar, chairman and managing director (CMD), GRSE.

This financial year has been good for us. *We have successfully delivered two waterjet fast attack crafts, 43 fast interceptor boats and 43 bailey bridges.* Our value of production (VOP) is Rs 850 crore for 2009-10, highest achieved so far. Profit before tax stands at Rs 100 crore, said K C Sekhar (who is rear admiral) on the occasion of GRSE launching three Waterjet Fast Attack Crafts (WFAC) for Indian Navy. Last financial year, GRSE notched up a VOP of Rs 673 crore.

The three ships - launched with proposed names of INS Kabra, INS Koswari and INS Karuva - are the last of the WFAC series, which have efficient hullform design and can achieve speeds of over 35 knots (64.8 km/hour). These ships are best suited for shallow waters and that's why we are procuring them for our patrolling needs near the coasts. The three ships will be handed over to us in a phased manner by October 2010, said vice-admiral K N Sushil, the flag officer commanding-in-chief of the Southern Naval Command, Indian Navy.

Garden Reach to double capacity at RBD | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## RPK

*Chinese help to build Sri Lanka port no security threat: Navy*

Kolkata: The Navy on Monday said it did not see any security threat to the country in the Chinese involvement in building Hambantota port in southern Sri Lanka.

''Building the port in Sri Lanka will not hamper our security. India is too vast for that,'' Southern Naval Command's Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Vice-Admiral KN Sunshil told newsmen after the commissioning of three Fast Attack Craft at Garden Reach near here.

''We need not be too concerned with Chinese assistance in building the port. What is to be seen is whether the Chinese sit there even after completion of the port,'' he said.

Media reports say that China is helping build the Hambantota strategic port with an estimated investment of USD 1 billion over the next few years. The port is expected to accommodate nearly 33 ships by 2020.

For the time being, the Chinese were providing the technology for building the port and it would be used as a freight hubbing centre, Sushil pointed out.


----------



## brahmastra

3 Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts launched from Raja Bagan Dockyard

*The Indian Navy today launched three Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts ''INS Kabra'', ''INS Koswari'' and ''INS Karuva''* to be deployed around the peninsula to keep a strict vigil, Rear Admiral K N Sekhar, CMD Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Limited said today.

At the launch of the warships from Raja Bagan Dockyard(RBD), Mr Sekhar said, ''For the second time in succession, three water jet fast attack crafts are being launched simultaneously from here.'' The warships were lauched by Ms Letha Sushil, wife of Vice-Admiral K N Sushil. The names of the warships were assigned after three islands of the Arabian Sea.

With the launch, RBD had completed the launch of eight ships after it was taken over in 2006, said Mr Sekhar.

''Like previous occasions, we have again adopted unconventional methods of floating ships out from a dry dock,'' Mr Sekhar said and added that launching from inclined berth restricted the shipyard to a single ship launch, but by floating out from a flooded dry dock, simultaneous launching could be achieved.

The ships have been fitted with state-of-the-art main engine controls, electronics, communication and navigation systems with fully air-conditioned modular-type accommodation.

The ships have Reverse Osmosis Plant for fresh water generation and sewage treatment plant to comply with international maritime organisation regulations.

The hull of these ships was highly efficient with excellent sea keeping characteristics, Mr Sekhar said, adding these ships could cut through the sea at a speed of 35 knots(65 kmph), powered by three water jets.

The function was also attended by Vice-Admiral KN Sushil and MLA Abdul Khalique Mollah among other dignitaries.


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Exclusive look at Indian Navy's new warship

*Exclusive look at Indian Navy's new warship*

NDTV Correspondent, Wednesday March 31, 2010, Mumbai

On April 1, the Indian Navy will launch a new warship, a missile destroyer in the P-15 alpha class.

The indigenously made destroyer was built at India's biggest warship-building shipyard, the Mazgaon Docks in Mumbai.

NDTV was given exclusive access to the warship. (In pics: Exclusive look at Indian Navy's new warship)

"This is the third ship of the Project 15 alpha class which are essentially the follow ons of the very successful Delhi-class. They are missile destroyers and one very big difference is that most of the weapon systems are entirely indigenous. So it is a very big landmark. Now this 15 alpha has even better equipment fit, various systems are more advanced than even the Delhi class. So it is a much better ship," says retired Vice Admiral H S Malhi, Chairman and MD, Mazgaon Docks Limited.


----------



## IndianNuke

Indian navy ships to be fitted with cruise missiles missile


The president and general director of the Russian-Indian joint venture company "Bramos", Sivatkhan Pillei, who is heading the company's delegation to the International Naval Exhibition-2010 in Doha, has said that India plans to equip its home-made submarines with supersonic cruise missiles to be developed in collaboration with Russia. 

The BraMos cruise missile is a symbol of the successful military cooperation between Russia and India, and the name of the missile is a combination of the two large Rivers in both countries- the Brahmaputra and Moscow. The BraMos supersonic missile can hit a target at a distance of 290 kilometers, and can fly at a height of between 15 kilometers and 10 meters. India has already equipped its land forces and surface ships with this class of missile. Now, non-nuclear submarines are to be fitted with BraMos missiles. Ruslan Pukhov, Director of the Center for strategy and technology analysis has told the VOR that the contract with India is hugely advantageous for Russia.: 

"India trusts the BraMos in different versions; initially, it was conceived as an anti-ship rocket, but a submarine version is now being developed," said Pukhov. "It's advantageous for Russia because India is the main market for it. One of the leading 5 enterprises in Russia has been created on the basis of the machine construction company". 

The issue of submarine based rocket remains an open-ended question, and the matter will become clearer with the appearance of a submarine fitted with the missile in question. The Indian air force has beaten other arms of the armed forces to the race as the BraMos missile will be in its service within the next two years. The latest version of the rocket can fly at more than three times the speed of sound. India's neighbours have no supersonic cruise missiles. Russia and India will soon develop a hypersonic rocket with a speedy exceeding that of sound five-fold or more, making it invulnerable to interception. It testifies to the highly successful military cooperation between India and Russia. 


:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## RPK

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: PHOTO: Indo-Singapore Bilateral Naval Exercise SIMBEX 2010

* Indo-Singapore Bilateral Naval Exercise SIMBEX 2010*







The exercise will be undertaken in two separate theatres. Initially in the Andaman Sea and then in the Bay of Bengal. The units participating from the Indian Navy include INS Batti Malv (Fast Attack Craft) and INS Mahish (Landing Ship Tank) from the Andaman & Nicobar Command, INS Ranvir (Destroyer), Jyoti (Tanker) and a submarine from the Eastern Fleet. This will be in addition to fixed wing and rotary wing aircraft. The Republic of Singapore Navy is participating with RSS Intrepid (Formidable-class frigate) and RSS Victory (Victory-class missile corvette).


----------



## RPK

*Indo-Singapore Bilateral Naval Exercise--Simbex 2010*

The 2010 edition of the &#8216;SIMBEX&#8217; series of annual bilateral exercises between the Indian Navy and the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN), is scheduled to take place in the Andaman Sea and Bay of Bengal between 03 and 16 Apr 2010.

SIMBEX is an acronym for &#8216;Singapore Indian Maritime Bilateral Exercise&#8217;. The bilateral naval cooperation was formalized a decade and a half ago, when RSN ships began training in Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) with the Indian Navy, in 1994. Over the years the exercises have reflected a growth in strength, capability and mutual confidence of the two navies. As such, the exercises have graduated from purely training oriented ASW exercises to complex exercises, involving multiple facets of operations at sea. Successive editions of SIMBEX have progressively incorporated a wider range of sea going serials, ranging from platform specific exercises in Damage control and Fire fighting, through &#8216;Visit, Board, Search and Seizure&#8217; procedures, all the way to complex three dimensional threat scenarios involving air surface and sub-surface threats. The operational relationship between the two navies has matured to a point where Standard Operating Procedures are well in place on both the sides.

This year&#8217;s exercise will be the 17th in the SIMBEX series. The exercise will be undertaken in two separate theatres. Initially in the Andaman Sea and then in the Bay of Bengal. The units participating from the Indian Navy include INS Batti Malv (Fast Attack Craft) and INS Mahish (Landing Ship Tank) from the Andaman & Nicobar Command, IN Ships Ranvir (Destroyer), Jyoti (Tanker) and a submarine from the Eastern Fleet. This will be in addition to fixed wing and rotary wing aircraft. The Republic of Singapore Navy is participating with RSS Intrepid (Formidable Class frigate) and RSS Victory (Victory class missile corvette). The RSN ships would also be making port calls at Port Blair and Visakhapatnam during the exercise.

RSN and IN share a long standing relationship with regular professional interactions, which include exchange programmes, staff talks and cross attendance at courses. SIMBEX is an important out flow of this comprehensive process of bilateral engagement within the maritime domain. It is through these connectivities that the two navies continue to reinforce, the strong maritime bridges of friendship and connect our respective nations.




Chindits: Indo-Singapore Bilateral Naval Exercise--Simbex 2010


----------



## Ruag

India and Singapore begin naval wargames



> India and Singapore have launched the Simbex naval wargames in the eastern seaboard which will be undertaken in two theatres, first in the Andaman Sea and then in the Bay of Bengal. Apart from helicopters and aircraft, India has deployed destroyer INS Ranvir, fast-attack craft INS Batti Malv, amphibious warship INS Mahish, tanker INS Jyoti and a kilo-class submarine for the combat exercise. Singapore, in turn, has fielded frigate RSS Intrepid and missile corvette RSS Victory.
> 
> The Simbex exercises, 16 editions of which have already been held, have graduated from being purely anti-submarine warfare exercises to complex ones involving multiple facets of operations at sea, said an official.
> 
> This years edition of the Simbex wargames, which will conclude on April 16, comes soon after the Bold Kurukshetra wargames held between the mechanised forces of the two countries at the Babina field firing ranges in MP.
> 
> With land and airspace being a scarce commodity in the city-state, Singapore is increasingly utilizing Indian military facilities to train its own small but high-tech armed forces under special agreements. India, for instance, provides facilities to for exercises of mechanized forces at Babina and artillery at Deolali ranges as well as for fighters at the Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal.



India and Singapore begin naval wargames - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

INDIAN SHIPS




INS RANVIR

fast-attack craft INS Batti Malv




Amphibious warship INS Mahish




Tanker Joti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Singapore Ships




RSS VICTORY

RSS Interprid


----------



## sudhir007

*Shivalik class to be commissioned shortly idrw.org*






The first of the Shivalik-class multi-role frigate with stealth features is expected to be commissioned shortly and join the Indian Navys fleet  adding punch to its blue-water capabilities. These ships are being built at the Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL) at Dockyard Road in Mumbai.

According to MDL Chairman and Managing Director, Vice Admiral (Retd) H S Malhi: We have on order, three stealth frigates of Project 17, of which the first of class will be commissioned into the Navy shortly.

According to sources in the Western Naval Command (WNC), the first of these ships are expected to be commissioned this year, and the two other in the series, in 2011 and 2012. The first of these guided-missile frigates is likely to be commissioned this April.

These ships have been named Shivalik, Satpura and Sahyadri. While Shivalik was launched on April 18, 2003, Satpura and Sahyadri were launched in 2004 and 2005, respectively. These ships are now undergoing sea trials. The ships have been named after hill ranges.

These three ships are preceded by the commissioning of Talwar-class frigates, which were designed and built in Russia. The are the Krivak III-type of ships and built at St Petersburg. The series are INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar.

The follow-on of the Shivalik class would be of Project 17 Alpha, the details of which are not much in public domain. Seven such ships are to be built. One of the best features of the Shivalik class is stealth, said an official. The construction is under the massive modernisation that the Indian Navy is undertaking to increase its fleet strength.


----------



## DMLA

Suman Sharma is reporting that the shivalik has been handed over to the Indian Navy 

link: http://chhindits.blogspot.com/2010/04/shivalik-handed-over-to-indian-navy-on.html



All set for April 15th commissioning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Justin Joseph

Goa port to build berths for foreign navies, cruises

Panaji, April 3 (IANS) Separate berthing facilities for Indian Navys aircraft carriers, foreign naval ships and a passenger cruise terminal for high end liners will be created by 2011 at Goas only major port at Mormugao, a senior official said Saturday.

Speaking to reporters, Mormugao Port Trust (MPT) chairman Praveen Agarwal said the new facilities were being created at the *port as part of a Rs.3,000-crore modernization drive.
*
The (Indian) navy has asked us to build a berthing facility for handling aircraft carriers at the Vasco bay, Agarwal said, adding that a special cruise terminal was also being constructed to encourage passenger cruise tourism.

The port at Mormugao is 40 km from here.

Although running a passenger cruise terminal is not a very profitable proposition for the port per se, but it has enormous spinoffs for the state and people, Agarwal said, adding that the terminal would be a shot in the arm for Goas tourism industry.

The 20-odd passenger cruise ships that docked at the MPT facility in 2009-10, were parked near dusty coal dumps and iron ore loading facility, which is not a pleasant sight for high-spending tourists on a holiday.

Handling cruise ship traffic is demanding. There are high-end passengers onboard who demand the best. A luxury cruise ship itself is generally spotless white in colour, so even a little coal dust can cause problems, Agarwal said, adding that the new berth away from the coal and ore heaps would serve as a big draw for cruise tourism.

Agarwal said that nearly Rs.33 crore were also being spent on building a facility for foreign navies who arrive in submarines and large naval vessels to Goa on R&R (rest and recreation) visits.

*Goa is a preferred option for foreign navies who want to make R&R halts. According to navy regulations, they have to get their crew ashore every six months, Agarwal said.*

The official further said that R&R visits by navymen were a good source of money for businesses because of the quantum of money spend by sailors on their recreational trips.

The MPT handles nearly 35 percent of the countrys iron ore export.

More at : Goa port to build berths for foreign navies, cruises Goa port to build berths for foreign navies, cruises


----------



## Ingis

Ruag said:


> India and Singapore begin naval wargames
> 
> 
> 
> India and Singapore begin naval wargames - India - The Times of India



Singapore is one of India's biggest allies in SE Asia. Such wargames will help the two countries' navy in jointly patrolling the Malacca Strait.


----------



## manish123

Expect to see the chinese having great khujli over this.


----------



## faithfulguy

The RSS Intrepid look like a very nice ship. Maybe India should buy one.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

faithfulguy said:


> The RSS Intrepid look like a very nice ship. Maybe India should buy one.



I see no buyers for ur never ending rhetoric "India should buy foreign weapons", may be u should stop it and find another buyer...India in near future,will surely move towards indigenous weapons, u like it or not..and navy has been in the forefront towards this goal for sometime now...

Also, to end ur argument ..here is a small comparison between RSS Intrepid and soon to be commissioned INS shivalik...
--------------------------------------------------------------

*
RSS Intrepid*
General characteristics
Type: Frigate
Displacement: 3,200 tonnes (3,100 long tons)
Length: 114.8 m (377 ft)
Beam: 16.3 m (53 ft)
Draught: 6.0 m (19.7 ft)
Installed power: 4 &#215; ISM V1708 diesel generators, each producing 800 kW (1,100 shp)
Propulsion: 4 &#215; MTU 20V 8000 M90, each rated at 8,200 kW (11,000 shp) (CODAD)
Speed: 27 knots (50 km/h) (maximum)
18 knots (33 km/h) (cruising)
Range: 4,200 nautical miles (8,000 km)
Complement: 70, excluding air crew detachment of about 15
Sensors and
processing systems: Search radar: Thales Herakles multi-function radar
Navigation radar: Terma Electronic Scanter 2001
Sonar: EDO Model 980 active low frequency towed sonar (ALOFTS)
Electronic warfare
and decoys: ESM: RAFAEL C-PEARL-M
Decoys: Sagem D&#233;fense S&#233;curit&#233; New Generation Dagaie System, 2 &#215; forward, 1 &#215; aft.
Armament: Anti-ship: 8 &#215; RGM-84C Harpoon SSM
Anti-air: MBDA Aster 15/30 launched from DCNS Sylver A50 32-cell VLS
Anti-submarine: EuroTorp A244/S Mod 3 torpedoes launched from 2 &#215; B515 triple tubes with reloads
Guns: Oto Melara 76 mm gun, 4 &#215; CIS 50MG 12.7 mm HMG
Aircraft carried: Sikorsky S-70B naval helicopter

*INS SHivalik*
General characteristics
Type: Guided-missile frigate
Displacement: 4,600 tons standard
5,000 tons full load
Length: 142.5 metres (468 ft)[2]
Beam: 16.9 metres (55 ft)[2]
Draught: 4.5 metres (15 ft)
Propulsion: 2 x Pielstick 16 PA6 STC Diesel engines & 2 x GE LM2500+ boost turbines in CODOG configuration.
Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h)[3]
22 knots (41 km/h) (Diesel Engines)
Complement: 257 (35 officers)
Sensors and
processing systems: MR-760 Fregat M2EM 3-D radar
MR-90 Orekh radar
BEL APARNA
HUMSA (Hull Mounted Sonar Array)
ATAS/Thales Sintra towed array systems
BEL Ajanta
Armament: OTO Melera 76mm SRGM
2 x AK-630 30mm guns
32 x Barak SAM[4]
9M317 (SA-N-12) SAM
8 x Klub/Brahmos cruise Missiles[5]
90R missiles (ASW)
DTA-53-956 torpedoes
Klub ASW Missile
RBU-6000 (RPK-8)
Aircraft carried: 2 x HAL Dhruv or Sea King Mk.42B
---------------------------------------------------------------
*May be Singapore navy should start thinking on buying frigates from India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

TheBraveHeart said:


> *May be Singapore navy should start thinking on buying frigates from India*



our shipyard(they are already full IN want to order more ship they can't coze of yard limitation) can not full fill our requirement did you think we can able to make for foreign country


----------



## TheBraveHeart

sudhir007 said:


> our shipyard(they are already full IN want to order more ship they can't coze of yard limitation) can not full fill our requirement did you think we can able to make for foreign country



are yaar, uski to me tang khich raha tha, isme me itna gussa hone ki kya bat hey?? mujhe pata hey ki apni requirements puri nahi ho rahi....auro ki kya karenge...!! phir bhi agar private shipyards anna shuro ho jaye like "pipanav" then "things can change in coming decade"....so chill!!


----------



## sudhir007

TheBraveHeart said:


> are yaar, uski to me tang khich raha tha, isme me itna gussa hone ki kya bat hey?? mujhe pata hey ki apni requirements puri nahi ho rahi....auro ki kya karenge...!! phir bhi agar private shipyards anna shuro ho jaye like "pipanav" then "things can change in coming decade"....so chill!!


may be coming decade the think change government has expend our shipyard GRSE, MDL, GSL, CSL, and HSL are going to extensive upgradation and also if we combine some of pvt. shipyard think change quickly.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India using navy to spread power, influence: Australian think tank
*
6 Apr 2010, 1415 hrs IST,IANS

SYDNEY: India was making "great use" of its navy to spread power and influence in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), said an Australian think-tank which observed that a new maritime "great game" was emerging there "as strategic competition between India and China becomes evident".

The report by the Australian Strategic Policy Institute (ASPI) said that India was "obsessed" with China's entry into IOR and was making "great use" of its navy to spread its power and influence.

"A new maritime 'great game' is emerging in the IOR, as strategic competition between India and China becomes evident. Each has fears of being contained by the other. In China's case, because India is supported by Japan and the US. India promotes itself as the dominant power of the region. It's obsessed by China's entry into the IOR and is making great use of its navy to spread power and influence," the ASPI report added.

It went on to say that India was seeking the role of dominant power in the IOR. However, it also displays "considerable insecurity about the presence of other major powers" in the region.

"India sees itself as a 'threat attractor', at risk from terrorism, domestic insurgencies, arms trafficking and border disputes with its neighbours."

The report warned tensions would increase in the region in which more than 40 per cent of the world's conflicts occurred in 2008, including nine wars and many of the world's high-intensity conflicts, the New Zealand Herald said in a report.

Australia should maintain strong bilateral relations with leading players in the IOR, especially India and Indonesia and should work closely with India and South Africa to develop a declaration setting out broad principles of ocean management, the ASPI report said.

"The ocean was an increasingly important global trading thoroughfare, especially for energy supplies, and the risk of disputes over maritime sovereignty was magnified by the potential wealth beneath its waters."

It suggested that Australia and India should have strong mutual interest in enhancing maritime security cooperation in the region.

Though India "seeks to be the dominant power" in the Indian Ocean, bilateral defence and security cooperation agreements should be pursued with the country. But that should not "jeopardise" Australia's relations with other stakeholder countries in the IOR, the report said.

India using navy to spread power, influence: Australian think tank-Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Bingo!

Its already seeing results.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strategic-geopolitical-issues/53325-australia-blocks-shipment-pakistan.html


----------



## CONNAN

Richard Buck, Program Manager, International Operations, Boeing spoke to 8ak editor, Manu Sood to give us an update on the delivery of the P-8I aircraft to the Indian Navy. Mr Buck told 8ak that the P-8i program was well on track and 2010 will be a critical year for the program as the lab testing of aircraft is scheduled this year, before adding that the delivery of the first aircraft can commence as early as 2013, and the rest being delivered by 2015. In August 2009, the government of India and the U.S. government signed a technical assistance agreement that allowed the program to move forward with the necessary technical discussions required to execute the program. In October 2009, the program completed a successful Preliminary Design Review.

The P-8i has integrated Raytheon's advanced AN/APY-10 synthetic aperture radar for tracking ships, submarines and small coastal vessels; Northrop Grumman's electronic warfare self-protection suite and electronic surveillance measures systems; BAE Systems' countermeasures dispenser system; GE Aerospace's flight and stores/weapons management system, and GE-SAFRAN's powerful CFM 56-7 engines. The company also confirmed that weapons and stores, such as the Boeing-built Harpoon Block II missile, are part of the agreement, to be acquired through the U.S. government under its Foreign Military Sales program.

The program is significant for India, not only because it is the first foreign customer for the P-8i, thereby signifying the new US- India military ties, but also because the size of the offsets program is a whopping US$600 million, which will surely benefit the Indian defence industry.

Many people wrongly believe that this was a government-to-government deal through the Foreign Military Sales route (FMS) but Mr Buck confirmed that the deal was signed after a global tender which requires an offset commitment. Boeing recently signed contracts with three Indian public-sector companies and one private-sector firm to source avionics and electronic equipment. Purchase contracts have been released to the Electronics Corp. of India Ltd. (ECIL), HAL Avionics Division, Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL) and Avantel Softech Ltd. Additionally, Boeing has made source selections on three additional aircraft systems. Contracts for those systems will be solidified in the near future. Equipment and software from the Indian suppliers will be delivered to Seattle for incorporation into the P-8I.

The P-8Is has a range of 1,920km Factor. Boeing has offered the Indian navy a Universal Air Refueling Receptacle Slipway Installation, which can accommodate an air refueling boom similar to those used on the KC-135 and KC-10.

Asked what the difference between the American P8-A and India's P8-I was, Mr Buck replied that the Indian version is customised to India's needs and meets 100% of the requirements as required by the Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

what is pakistan navies counter weapon especially pakistan submarine fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

any answers from pakistan members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

General characteristics

* Crew: Flight: 2; Mission: 7
* Length: 126 ft 6 in (39.47 m)
* Wingspan: 117 ft 6 in (35.72 m)
* Height: 42 ft 1 in (12.83 m)
* Empty weight: 138,300 lb (62,730 kg)
* Max takeoff weight: 188,200 lb (85,370 kg)
* Powerplant: 2&#215; CFM International CFM56-7B, 27,000 lbf (120 kN) each

Performance

* Maximum speed: 490 knots (907 km/h)
* Cruise speed: 440 kn (815 km/h)
* Service ceiling: 41,000 ft (12,500 m)

Armament

* (5 internal and 6 external) Joint missiles, Mines and Torpedoes

Avionics

* Raytheon APY-10 multi-mission surface search radar[25]
* (Advanced Airborne Sensor surface search radar and SIGINT package to be follow on system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

connanxlrc1000 said:


> what is pakistan navies counter weapon especially pakistan submarine fleet


Hi
Pakistan is also getting Upgraded P-3C MPA and P-3B AEW models (equipped with Hawkeye 2000 AEW system)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
And Pakistan recently got Harbin Z-9EC as well, Which has pulse-compression radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and doppler navigation system. And is also armed with torpedoes


----------



## Pralay_Nath_ForYou

Can anybody explain how a P-3C and a Helicopter is in any league of P-8I?

Stats with links would help a lot!


----------



## Kinetic

Pralay_Nath_ForYou said:


> Can anybody explain how a P-3C and a Helicopter is in any league of P-8I?
> 
> Stats with links would help a lot!



P-8A actually developed for the USN to replace P-3C. P-8 is the next generation maritime aircraft. India was earlier offered P-3C as well as E-2C but India rejected both. Now India getting P-8I and evaluating E-2D advanced Hawkeye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> And Pakistan recently got Harbin Z-9EC as well, Which has pulse-compression radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and doppler navigation system. And is also armed with torpedoes
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*how can u counter act against this*






*with this*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

they are not fighter planes to shoot down each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> And Pakistan recently got Harbin Z-9EC as well, Which has pulse-compression radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and doppler navigation system. And is also armed with torpedoes



borther how can u shoot down a P8 i posideon with a torpedo

did u just got up from sleep or you smoking lot of pot last night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

and my post is how can pakistan navy especially the subs escape from this plane scanners . i dont simply get it when u mentioned torpedos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

connanxlrc1000 said:


> and my post is how can pakistan navy especially the subs escape from this plane scanners . i dont simply get it when u mentioned torpedos



Well i think he was referring to countering the scanning capability's of the P8-I , with their own.

He gave a few considerations but

Well simple put they cant, the IN is blue water navy and PN is a brown water navy.

their operational capability's are no where near the same, the India navy enjoys a significant advantage in the sea's .

That's why Pakistan employs a number submarines to deny India use of the sea.

How ever to your original question, Pakistan has no means of countering the P8-I with Submarines.Sub's don't have AA simple as that, the best way to take defeat a Sub fleet that has been the case since the introduction of the submarine in world war's .

The P8-I's give us a significant advantage and boost our ASW capabilities.

Pakistan would need to obtain more advanced and stealthy subs to counter these threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

Three frigates being built at the Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad for the Indian navy have been named by the Indian president, a shipyard spokesman said on Wednesday.

Russia is building three Project 11356 modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy under a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

"Three frigates for the Indian navy, which are being built at our shipyard, have been given names - the Teg [Saber], the Tarkash [Quiver], and the Trikand [Bow]. Indian President Pratibha Patil has personally named the ships," Sergei Mikhailov said.

"All three hulls have been completed... The first frigate in the series is expected to float out in October. The shipyard should be able to deliver all three vessels to the customer in 2011-2012," the official said.

Yantar's director Igor Orlov earlier said the shipyard had previously taken out a $110 million loan from Russian national development bank Vnesheconombank (VEB) but has now been forced to seek an additional $60 million loan due to "financial constraints."

The Talwar class frigate has deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.

Russia has previously built three Talwar class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).

All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles rather than 3M-54E Klub-N anti-ship missiles, which were installed on previous frigates.

They will be also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil air defense system, two Kashtan air defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo tubes, and an anti-submarine warfare helicopter.


----------



## RadyLeo

^^^
Isn't this old news.. Why start a new thread?


----------



## syntax_error

This was posted quite some tym back 
anywayz cheers to Indian Navy


----------



## suryanaidu

we can build our own frigates & distroyers now a days we are building aircraft carrier too then why they are building for us? what is special about it?


----------



## Kinetic

Old news! 



suryanaidu said:


> we can build our own frigates & distroyers now a days we are building aircraft carrier too then why they are building for us? what is special about it?



Because all the shipyards in India are over booked! Even private shipyards like L&T, Pipavav and Bharti will make ships for Indian navy.


----------



## ironman

*India To Commission its First Indigenous Stealth Frigate,INS Shivalik, On April 29​*


----------



## sudhir007

India to train 100 Sri Lankan naval officers idrw.org

One hundred officers of the Sri Lankan Navy will be trained on an Indian Navy ship to strengthen the bilateral defence ties between the two countries, an officer said Friday.

&#8216;The student officers would be given exposure to various activities on board, including seamanship, bridgemanship, damage control and fire fighting exercises during their stay,&#8217; the navy officer said.

The training would be conducted on the tank landing ship INS Magar and the student officers would embark on the ship at Trincomalee in eastern Sri Lanka on Monday.


----------



## Linkin park

Guys can anyone of you tell me whats the difference between a destroyer and a frigate........


----------



## DMLA

Linkin park said:


> Guys can anyone of you tell me whats the difference between a destroyer and a frigate........



In the old days, the names for the naval ships, basically referred to the size and capabilities of a warship, with Frigate being the smallest and least well armed to the Cruiser being the heaviest and best armed and destroyer falling somewhere in between. These got superseeded by the battleship and then the aircraft carrier ofcourse and today, the carrier remains the most powerful of all warships.

If needed, the origins of these can be discussed to death but I feel this thread is not the appropriate one. The same definition still holds true with the frigate being smaller and lightly armed and destroyers being more heavily armed. However, these classifications now vary from country and region (unlike the old days!)


----------



## vimki

Any new updates on the Arihant? I can't find anything on the web.


----------



## Linkin park

DMLA said:


> In the old days, the names for the naval ships, basically referred to the size and capabilities of a warship, with Frigate being the smallest and least well armed to the Cruiser being the heaviest and best armed and destroyer falling somewhere in between. These got superseeded by the battleship and then the aircraft carrier ofcourse and today, the carrier remains the most powerful of all warships.
> 
> If needed, the origins of these can be discussed to death but I feel this thread is not the appropriate one. The same definition still holds true with the frigate being smaller and lightly armed and destroyers being more heavily armed. However, these classifications now vary from country and region (unlike the old days!)




Thanks dude had this doubt for a very long time


----------



## Kinetic

Carrier battle groups to add muscle to Navy



By 2014-2015, we should have two full-fledged CBGs, with their accompanying fighters and other aircraft, destroyers, frigates and tankers. It will make a huge difference, said Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma, talking exclusively to TOI.

The first CBG will be centred around the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov, rechristened INS Vikramaditya, which India will now get in early-2013 under the fresh $2.33 billion deal inked last month. We hope to run Vikramaditya for 40 years, said Admiral Verma. The second CBG will be around the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC), whose keel was laid at Cochin Shipyard in February 2009. There is some delay but it will be launched by first half of 2011. We should get it by 2014, he added. The *45 MiG-29K fighters, contracted from Russia for about $2 billion, will operate both from Vikramaditya and IAC. *Incidentally, *a 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also on the drawing board. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc,* Admiral Verma said. 

Construction of support and escort warships for the CBGs is going well, said Admiral Verma. Under the Rs 8,101 crore Project-17 at Mazagon Docks, for instance, the first of the 5,300-tonne stealth frigate INS Shivalik will be commissioned this month.

*The second (INS Satpura) will be delivered later this year and the third (INS Sahyadri) next year, he said.*

Carrier battle groups to add muscle to Navy - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ingis

Great news! India will be the first and only Asian country to build fighter jet aircraft carriers and operate carrier battle groups (CBGs).


----------



## jagjitnatt

Ingis said:


> Great news! India will be the first and only country to build fighter jet aircraft carriers and operate carrier battle groups (CBGs).



first country? i thought every country with an AC has a carrier group. enlighten please.


----------



## lhuang

^ lol no, France/UK/Russia/US/others?


----------



## Ingis

jagjitnatt said:


> first country? i thought every country with an AC has a carrier group. enlighten please.



My bad. I meant first "Asian country".


----------



## BJlaowai

Ingis said:


> My bad. I meant first "Asian country".



Nope. Wrong again. Japanese had CBGs during WW-II. 
Also, India has CBG's since 1961 with Vikrant Aircraft carrier.
Thailand too operates a small aircraft carrier.


----------



## gowthamraj

BJlaowai said:


> Nope. Wrong again. Japanese had CBGs during WW-II.
> Also, India has CBG's since 1961 with Vikrant Aircraft carrier.
> Thailand too operates a small aircraft carrier.



wat Thailand have aircraft carrier?


----------



## tariqkhan18

*Carrier battle groups to add muscle to Navy*






Indian CarrierNothing projects geostrategic power better than aircraft carriers prowling on high seas. Powerful fighter jets tearing into the skies from a moving airfield, which can travel 600 nautical miles a day, can send shivers down any adversarys spine. Carrier-battle groups (CBGs) can, after all, rapidly respond across the entire spectrum of operations as situation changers in times of crisis. Its no wonder then that US has as many as 11 CBGs to deploy around the globe, giving it the capability to strike almost anywhere.

India has been making do with a solitary carrier, the 50-year-old INS Viraat, since 1987. But now, with India and Russia finally ending their bitter wrangling over the huge cost escalation in Admiral Gorshkovs refit, the Navy is steaming towards its aim of deploying two CBGs in Indian Ocean and beyond. By 2014-2015, we should have two full-fledged CBGs, with their accompanying fighters and other aircraft, destroyers, frigates and tankers. It will make a huge difference, said Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma, talking exclusively to TOI.

The first CBG will be centred around the 44,570-tonne Gorshkov, rechristened INS Vikramaditya, which India will now get in early-2013 under the fresh $2.33 billion deal inked last month. We hope to run Vikramaditya for 40 years, said Admiral Verma. The second CBG will be around the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier
(IAC), whose keel was laid at Cochin Shipyard in February 2009. There is some delay but it will be launched by first half of 2011. We should get it by 2014, he added. The 45 MiG-29K fighters, contracted from Russia for about $2 billion, will operate both from Vikramaditya and IAC. Incidentally, a 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also on the drawing board. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc, Admiral Verma said.

But for now, Navys intention is to stretch the operational life of the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, even though its left with only 11 of its Sea Harrier jump-jets, till IAC is commissioned. With as many as 40 warships and submarines on order, coupled with a dedicated communication satellite to be launched later this year by Isro, Navy is fast emerging as a true-blue three-dimensional blue-water force.

Read more... Carrier battle groups to add muscle to Navy


----------



## KEETARP

Talking of AEW platform , 
means US by giving regular demonstrations has completely influenced Indian navy to consider E2D hawkeye. 
I dont buy this , E2d cant exceed what shore-based G550 Phalcon AWACS can give.

What tanker is he referring to ???????????? , 
is it possible to fly something like A330 or IL78 from ship . Must be some USN unique tanker offered to IN.
Regards.


----------



## gubbi

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Talking of AEW platform ,
> means US by giving regular demonstrations has completely influenced Indian navy to consider E2D hawkeye.
> I dont buy this , E2d cant exceed what shore-based G550 Phalcon AWACS can give.
> 
> What tanker is he referring to ???????????? ,
> is it possible to fly something like A330 or IL78 from ship . Must be some USN unique tanker offered to IN.
> Regards.



Tankers here mean supply and refueling ships - part of CBGs, not tanker aircraft. There are no tanker aircraft operating from aircraft carriers, unless we are talking about buddy-refueling.


----------



## Donatello

I doubt if A330 can be put on a catapult for take off........too heavy and too fragile. Same for IL-78. Maybe what he means is a fighter or two converted to carry external fuel tanks only, like the USN F-18s, i think there is thread on that. You might want to search for it...


----------



## KEETARP

I know abt Buddy refueling , even MIg29 K of ours have it. Nothing new

But read the line carefully it specifically mentions Tanker operating from AC. Could be Reporting mistake????.

Here it is-
_*Incidentally, a 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also on the drawing board. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc, Admiral Verma said.
*_


----------



## gubbi

Reporting mistake, probably 'journalistic freedom'! 
I think having an exclusive 'tanker' aircraft (presumably even if its a modified E-2D type aircraft) on an aircraft carrier is a waste of resources of the boat, not to mention valuable space. Does anyone have any examples of such exclusively 'tanker' aircraft operating on any boats, past or present?


----------



## Donatello

LT.PRATEEK said:


> I know abt Buddy refueling , even MIg29 K of ours have it. Nothing new
> 
> But read the line carefully it specifically mentions Tanker operating from AC. Could be Reporting mistake????.
> 
> Here it is-
> _*Incidentally, a 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also on the drawing board. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc, Admiral Verma said.
> *_




It would be a reporting mistake, or something that the journalist miss-understood. I mean, i don't see A-330 taking off from an aircraft carrier. It has too much weight plus too big of a wing span. It's a wide body aircraft and even civilian airports have to be certified to handle wide body aircraft.


----------



## gogbot

gowthamraj said:


> wat Thailand have aircraft carrier?



Its not real carrier. Its very small.

HTMS Chakri Naruebet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> It is the smallest serving aircraft carrier in the world.





> The ship has been largely inactive due to a shortage of funds after the Asian financial crisis. However, the ship has participated in training activities, and in disaster relief after the 2004 tsunami.



Sure INS Virat is not in the best shape either, nor are the sea harriers.

But

India is the only consistent operator of carriers. and is the only Asian nation with an aircraft carrier.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Damn....Havent you people heard of fleet tankers?...

http://www.zeenews.com/news603740.html

INS Jyothi, INS Aditya...ring any bells?


----------



## KEETARP

satishkumarcsc said:


> Damn....Havent you people heard of fleet tankers?...
> 
> Indian Navy fleet tanker launched in Italy
> 
> INS Jyothi, INS Aditya...ring any bells?



Plz try and understand what we are discussing .
Its different from Fleet tankers , everyone knows abt them.
We are discussing prospect of a Tanker aircraft like E2D based Tanker for in-flight refueling, which can be launched from carrier by Catapult assistance.
Read the above posts and Line in article , i have even highlighted that. 
Its possible that Journo made a mistake but when Statements are quoted they are generally in speaker's own words and not an article interpreted by journo.
Thnx


----------



## flaming arrow

LT.PRATEEK said:


> I know abt Buddy refueling , even MIg29 K of ours have it. Nothing new
> 
> But read the line carefully it specifically mentions Tanker operating from AC. Could be Reporting mistake????.
> 
> Here it is-
> _*Incidentally, a 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also on the drawing board. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc, Admiral Verma said.
> *_



65000 tonne that would make IAC 2 the next big thin after the american super carriers,RN's ELIZABETH class carrier along with IAC will be naerly in the same category then...
It would be interesting to see the propulsion system which will be selected for IAC-2,after INS ARIHANT iam sure IAC 2 will be NUCLEAR POWERED
About the TANKER well iam sure its a mistake from the jounalist's side could have possibly mistaken it with the jet to jet (buddy)refuelling..anyways that hardly is an issue iam sure we will be getting some more article to read on the same topic to clear out the doubts


----------



## Kinetic

flaming arrow said:


> 65000 tonne that would make IAC 2 the next big thin after the american super carriers,RN's ELIZABETH class carrier along with IAC will be naerly in the same category then...
> It would be interesting to see the propulsion system which will be selected for IAC-2,after INS ARIHANT iam sure IAC 2 will be NUCLEAR POWERED
> About the TANKER well iam sure its a mistake from the jounalist's side could have possibly mistaken it with the jet to jet (buddy)refuelling..anyways that hardly is an issue iam sure we will be getting some more article to read on the same topic to clear out the doubts



As far as I know both nuclear or GT propulsion systems are under consideration for the IAC-II. They have not finalized it yet. But sources indicates that nuclear propulsion has more chance.

As the navy chief said the IAC-II will carry small air-to-air refueler on board just like AEW. 

-------------------------

Got these updates from from today's ToI, full aticle of the above report....

** INS Vikramaditya will enter service by first half of 2013. Carrier cost $ 2.3 billion, plus 20 Mig-29K for 800 million (total 45 Mig-29K are on order) that means with supportive and logistics like AEW/ASW choppers the carrier will cost around $ 4 billion, with entire Vikramaditya CBG will be worth $ ~8 billion!!! 

* INS Vikrant (IAC-I) will be launch by first half of 2011 and enter serive by 2014. 

* 40 warships of various types are on order.

* As we know Navy already uses INSAT and IRS satellites but a dedicated communication satellite will be launched for the Navy by the end of this year. 

* Second P-17 (INS Satpura) will enter service by the fourth quarter of this year and third (INS Sahyadri) by next year.

* First P-15A will enter service by mid-2012 and rests will follow.

* All new Krivak-IV frigates from Russia will enter service in between 2011/12.

* First of the two fleet tankers from Italy will enter service by early 2011. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Got these updates from from today's ToI, full aticle of the above report....

** INS Vikramaditya will enter service by first half of 2013. Carrier cost $ 2.3 billion, plus 20 Mig-29K for 800 million (total 45 Mig-29K are on order) that means with supportive and logistics like AEW/ASW choppers the carrier will cost around $ 4 billion, with entire Vikramaditya CBG will be worth $ ~8 billion!!! 

* INS Vikrant (IAC-I) will be launch by first half of 2011 and enter serive by 2014. 

* 40 warships of various types are on order.

* As we know Navy already uses INSAT and IRS satellites but a dedicated communication satellite will be launched for the Navy by the end of this year. 

* Second P-17 (INS Satpura) will enter service by the fourth quarter of this year and third (INS Sahyadri) by next year.

* First P-15A will enter service by mid-2012 and rests will follow.

* All new Krivak-IV frigates from Russia will enter service in between 2011/12.

* First of the two fleet tankers from Italy will enter service by early 2011. *


----------



## satishkumarcsc

LT.PRATEEK said:


> Plz try and understand what we are discussing .
> Its different from Fleet tankers , everyone knows abt them.
> We are discussing prospect of a Tanker aircraft like E2D based Tanker for in-flight refueling, which can be launched from carrier by Catapult assistance.
> Read the above posts and Line in article , i have even highlighted that.
> Its possible that Journo made a mistake but when Statements are quoted they are generally in speaker's own words and not an article interpreted by journo.
> Thnx



sorry my bad....


----------



## brahmastra

what air defence ship we use or planning for vikramaditya?


----------



## Dash

Hi All -




> By 2014-2015, we should have two full-fledged CBGs, with their accompanying fighters and other aircraft, destroyers, frigates and tankers. It will make a huge difference, said Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma, talking exclusively to TOI



I am a little confused always when IN talks about CBGs based on our aircraft carriers. 
As we all know CBGs will need dedicated attack Subs, frigates, destroyers. I dont see a full fledged CBG when we have a depleting sub strength.

I will be very happy to have CBGs however I just dont see that coming before 2017, coz the first lines off scorpenes will be ready by then. 

So 2014 is not very likely.

Please feel free comment.


----------



## Kinetic

brahmastra said:


> what air defence ship we use or planning for vikramaditya?



Vikramaditya is an air defence ship on her own! Remember before naming IAC, it was called Air Defence Ship (ADS)? If you talk about supportive ships of the carrier than P-15A ships will be the best.


----------



## Kinetic

Dash said:


> Hi All -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little confused always when IN talks about CBGs based on our aircraft carriers.
> As we all know CBGs will need dedicated attack Subs, frigates, destroyers. I dont see a full fledged CBG when we have a depleting sub strength.
> 
> I will be very happy to have CBGs however I just dont see that coming before 2017, coz the first lines off scorpenes will be ready by then.
> 
> So 2014 is not very likely.
> 
> Please feel free comment.



By then India will have two Akula-II SSN and atleast two Scorpenes. I guess each CBG will come up with one Akula-II and one Scorpene. First Scorpene delayed till 2014 but we will get second and third one very fast.


----------



## flaming arrow

Kinetic said:


> By then India will have two Akula-II SSN and atleast two Scorpenes. I guess each CBG will come up with one Akula-II and one Scorpene. First Scorpene delayed till 2014 but we will get second and third one very fast.



don't forget to add ARIHANT


----------



## Dash

> By then India will have two Akula-II SSN and atleast two Scorpenes. I guess each CBG will come up with one Akula-II and one Scorpene. First Scorpene delayed till 2014 but we will get second and third one very fast.



Akulla II will not escort any carrier group rather assist IN in learning N-Sub operations, So that is out of question.

We all know we will have only 9 subs left for operations by another 2 year.

By looking at the veriety of operations done by subs we can say the available number of subs for shore patrol and CBG escorts will solely depend on the attack subs. Arihant is not going to be commisioned very soon too.

And if 2 scorpenes come that time they will busy in patrol operation rather than escorting CBGs.

2014 is optimistic, lets see....


----------



## Kinetic

flaming arrow said:


> don't forget to add ARIHANT



Arihant is a SSBN it has other job to do than fighting!


----------



## Kinetic

Dash said:


> Akulla II will not escort any carrier group rather assist IN in learning N-Sub operations, So that is out of question.


India not leasing Akula for 10 years to just train her submariners. It can be done without leasing. Two Akula will be part of two CBGs.



> We all know we will have only 9 subs left for operations by another 2 year.


We have 10 kilo class submarines alone how it will be reduced to 9?



> By looking at the variety of operations done by subs we can say the available number of subs for shore patrol and CBG escorts will solely depend on the attack subs. Arihant is not going to be commissioned very soon too.


First Arihant is not an attack submarine it is a SSBN. Akula-II will for the basis of CBGs as I told earlier. The shore petrol will be done by P-28, Kilo, P-8I.


> And if 2 scorpenes come that time they will busy in patrol operation rather than escorting CBGs.
> 
> 2014 is optimistic, lets see....



Kilo have been upgraded with latest sensors and weapons for patrolling. They will be supported by upcoming Scorpenes along with P-28, P-8I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Navy Ship Magar arrives on a Goodwill Visit to Srilanka idrw.org*







The Indian Navy ship &#8220;Magar&#8221; arrived at the Port of Trincomalee on a goodwill visit today (10th April 2010). On arrival, the ship was warmly received by the Sri Lanka Navy in keeping with naval traditions. Subsequently, the Captain of the ship Commander Simon Mathais paid a courtesy call on the Commander Eastern Naval Area Rear Admiral Jayanath Colombage.INS Magar, a landing ship tank with a Chetak helicopter on board, is scheduled to stay in Sri Lanka for a few days. Used for amphibious and replenishment operations, the ship measures 125 meters in length and has a displacement of 5700 tons. It carries a crew of 20 officers and 235 sailors on board.

Over 100 SLN Officer under trainees and a number of sailors will embark on board INS Magar for a practical training session on areas ranging from navigation, communication, seamanship, Naval knowledge, damage control and fire fighting. The ship&#8217;s crew, as a reciprocative measure, will be accorded a special visit programme arranged by the SLN.

The ship&#8217;s visit reflects the cordial friendship that exists between the two friendly Navies and further strengthens the bilateral relations of the two neighbouring nations.


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Photos: Indian Navy Takes Up Anti-Piracy Missions In Gulf Of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ingis

BJlaowai said:


> Nope. Wrong again. Japanese had CBGs during WW-II.
> Also, India has CBG's since 1961 with Vikrant Aircraft carrier.
> Thailand too operates a small aircraft carrier.



Oops.. forgot about the erstwhile Empire of Japan.

BTW, I said "first and only Asian country to *build*" not "first and only Asian country to operate".

So, pointing out Thailand was a bit irrelevant.


----------



## sudhir007

Navy officer in Gorshkov deal faces sex-scandal inquiry - dnaindia.com

New Delhi: The Indian Navy is swiftly moving towards punishing its senior officer Commodore Sukhjinder Singh, who was closely involved in the Admiral Gorshkov deal with Russia. It said a court of inquiry is underway against Singh, who was till a few months ago the principal director in the naval headquarters, looking after the Gorshkov project.
You may also want to see
The navy has been investigating Singh&#8217;s moral conduct, as reported by DNA on Monday. However, sources within the defence and intelligence establishment are concerned that this process could only help in covering up rather than bringing out the truth behind Singh&#8217;s conduct; it may also not aid in identifying if other officials involved in the Gorshkov deal maintained unauthorised contact with Russians.

Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, renamed INS Vikramaditya, saw an unusual hike in its cost from Rs4,870 crore in 2004 to Rs11,650 crore this year. The project was also delayed by about four years. Singh was stationed in Moscow for several years to look after the project and returned to New Delhi to become the principal director and oversee the Gorshkov deal from here. A few months ago, he moved out of the post.

A navy source said Singh was &#8220;hand-picked&#8221; in 2004 to look after the Gorshkov refit in Russia. He had been a favourite of the naval top brass and was involved in all ministry of defence (MoD) and naval delegation visits to Russia to look into the Gorshkov deal. There is no instance in recent memory of India assenting to revise an agreed defence contract and pay almost three times more, as was the case with Gorshkov. Though it was being justified by the government as because of the complex nature of the contract, many within the navy as well as others expressed outrage about the price hike demand by Russia. Many had informally called for the cancellation of the contract.

A civilian source in the defence establishment suggested that the navy should &#8220;draw assistance&#8221; from investigation agencies such as the Central Bureau of Investigation to find out if Singh also benefited financially from the deal, and if other officers were also involved. &#8220;The navy&#8217;s one-man inquiry does not have the capability to go into those facts, including the money trail. The project is of utmost national importance, and you cannot compromise on transparency,&#8221; the official told DNA.

Indications are emerging that the navy would conclude its inquiry in a few days. Under the cover of the findings, Singh may be permitted to resign from the navy, a source told DNA. &#8220;His silence would be a blessing for many,&#8221; the source said.A navy source said Singh was &#8220;hand-picked&#8221; in 2004 to look after the Gorshkov refit in Russia.

He had been a favourite of the naval top brass and was involved in all ministry of defence (MoD) and naval delegation visits to Russia to look into the Gorshkov deal. There is no instance in recent memory of India assenting to revise an agreed defence contract and pay almost three times more, as was in the case of Gorshkov. Though it was being justified by the MoD and the government as because of the complex nature of the contract, many within the navy as well as others expressed outrage about the price hike demand by Russia. In fact, many had informally called for the cancellation of the contract itself.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Joint coastal security exercise begins off Gujarat coast*

*Ahmedabad: The second joint coastal security exercise 'Sagar Kavach', conducted by the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) along with the Indian Navy and the coastal police began off Gujarat and Daman and Diu coast today, officials of the ICG said.
*
The two-day joint exercise in coastal areas of Gujarat, Daman and Diu, would focus on synergy in operations, both over sea and land to test efficiency and validation of standard operating procedure, they said.

According to the ICG officials, various mock drills and situations would be created to test the joint response of the security forces against offensive actions spread over the sea and land.

*The exercise would involve the Indian Navy, Coastal Police and other central and state agencies, they said.*

*ICG officials further said that the joint effort put in by all stake holders would strengthen the surveillance, detection and identifications of enemy forces, communication network and security measures.*

The lesson learnt during the exercise would be analysed to improve coastal security system, they added.

The first exercise of the 'Sagar Kavach' was conducted jointly by the ICG, Navy and other agencies in October 2009 in the Arabian sea.

Joint coastal security exercise begins off Gujarat coast - dnaindia.com


----------



## brahmastra

credit : wildfrespo


----------



## DMLA

brahmastra said:


> credit : wildfrespo



I don't think shivaliks have shikari directors. Moreover, the labeled system is in all likelihood a SATCOM antenna. Shikari's were originally procured for brahmaptra's and Godavari's (trishul SAM) but when barak was decided as the standard point defence SAM, they became redundant.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Navy concerned over delays in ship-building*

The Indian Navy will commission the first Shivalik class frigate later this month. The project took over a decade to complete, highlighting the problems of time overruns being faced in domestic ship-building, a point stressed by Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma.

The keel-laying for the first of the three Shivalik class ships was done in 2001, but its completion was delayed on account of a series of issues, including steel being sourced from outside and weapons systems. Defence Minister A.K. Antony is scheduled to commission the ship at Mumbai on April 29.
Delays expected

While naval officials maintained that delays in the first of the series are to be expected, the overall view is that the time taken by Indian ship-builders is much more than international standards.

*In its latest report, the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence, for the second year in a row, noted that the Navy does not have the accepted force level of 138 ships determined in 1964.

The present strength of the Navy is 129, including 37 major war vessels such as a carrier, destroyers and frigates, 16 submarines, 59 minor war vessels and 17 auxiliary ships.*

Recently, Admiral Verma told The Hindu that while there was a proactive system for approval by the government to build ships, the problem lay in converting these into deliverables.

If you look at ship-building periods [in India], take frigates, destroyers, corvettes, and benchmark it against world standards [of] how much time it takes to finish [a project]of that size and complexity, there is a fair amount of catching up [to do], he told The Hindu.

*For instance, he said the Navy had ordered two fleet tankers being built by a shipyard in Italy, which was being done in two years flat.*

Comparatively, this would take more time in India though labour is cheaper.

With the government's reluctance to engage overseas shipyards for building warships, the Navy came out with a document on the imperative to revitalise the domestic ship-building industry with suggestions to deal with the issue.

The Hindu : News / National : Navy concerned over delays in ship-building


----------



## holysaturn

guys good news............the first p-28 ASW corvettes to be launched today at 16:40pm according to indian express ad, minister pallam raju's wife will launching it.........another link

*The Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) is preparing to celebrate its 50th anniversary as a PSU under the ministry of defence in style.On April 19,it will launch the countrys first ever Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) Corvette in the presence of defence minister A K Antony.*

Times of India Publications


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Rosoboron Comes Up With Naval Aviation Repair Centre in Goa
*
Earlier this month, Flag Officer Goa Area, Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai inaugurated a landmark Naval Aviation repair facility at Dabolim Goa. The facility erected by Rosoboronservice India Ltd (ROS(I) *will initially repair Kamov Helicopters and Ilyushin aircraft and will later be equipped to also cater to the needs of MiG29K fighters.* ROS(I) is a joint venture between Krasny Marine Services Pvt Ltd and Rosoboronexport, the Russian armament export channelizing agency, along with some of its OEM suppliers.

*This is the first private sector facility in India to be erected with the sole purpose of servicing aviation assets of the Indian Navy.* On the occasion, Vice Admiral Pillai stated that the new facility would greatly reduce the delays currently faced by the Indian Navy in getting equipment of Russian origin repaired. He welcomed the initiative taken by Cdr (retd) VG Jayaprakasan and ROS(I) and encouraged them to expand their repertoire of services. Cdr VG Jayaprakasan clarified that ROS(I) already has service centres for ships and submarines of Russian origin at Mumbai and Vizag.

*The $25 million center is expected to drastically reduce the turnaround time for aircraft that so far had to head for Russia for repairs and caused the Indian Navy to often crimp operations.*

Jayaprakasan said that in order to overcome bottlenecks in the procurement of spares, at the urging of Russia, the Indian government has given proprietary article certificates (PAC) to ROS(I) for the products of its founding members like the Baltitsky Zavod Yard, Kamov and Ilyushin.


----------



## baker

> The Indian Navy is to get 16 stealth frigates in the next 10 years, *with 10 being built indigenously*, three imported from Russia and
> another three on order, an officer said on Wednesday.
> 
> The first indigenously-built stealth ship, INS Shivalik, will be commissioned on April 29. The 6,000-tonne ship was built at Mumbai's Mazagaon Docks Limited under Project 17. Two more such vessels - INS Satpura and Sahyadri - are under construction and are likely to be commissioned in the next one year.
> 
> The cost of each frigate is nearly Rs 2,300 crore. The stealth features prevent a ship from being easily detected by radar, reduce underwater radiated noise signatures and ensure infrared suppression.
> 
> The ship is fitted with state-of-the-art technology and bristles with a sophisticated system of radars and weaponry. *Its armaments include the Klub surface-to-surface missiles and the Shtil and Barak air defence missiles, rocket launchers and indigenously designed sonar systems meant for detecting and attacking submarines. *
> 
> Shivalik, which has a crew of 250, "is equipped with a judicious mix of Russian, Western and indigenous weapons and sensors. The indigenous effort accounts for over 60 per cent of the ship's cost," Rear Admiral KN Vaidyanathan, director general (Naval Design), told reporters in New Delhi.
> 
> "Besides design and construction, which is totally indigenous, the ship incorporates technologically advanced indigenous systems such as the integrated versatile console system, ship-wide data network and the jointly developed (with Russia) combat management system," he added.
> 
> According to naval officers, the Shivalik class vessels will be the mainstay frigates of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century.
> 
> The ships also have the indigenous Kavach chaff-dispensing system to counter incoming missiles, as also indigenous sonars and anti-submarine warfare systems.
> 
> Vaidyanathan pointed out that for the first time, an Indian Navy ship would be powered by combined diesel or gas (CODOG) technology. "The propulsion plant combines the long endurance of diesel propulsion with the high-power of the gas turbine for high speeds."
> 
> He said designing is in an advanced stage of the Project 17A vessels, a follow on of the Shivalik class frigates with advanced weapons and sensor suites and improved stealth features. Seven such vessels will be built.
> 
> "Acceptance of necessity (AON) has been accorded in June 2009 for building seven ships of this class," he added.
> 
> The Indian Navy operates three stealth frigates - Talwar, Trishul and Tabar - bought from Russia. Three more are being built in Russia and likely to be commissioned by next year. With the completion of Project 17A, the Indian Navy will have 16 stealth frigates in its fleet.



India Navy to get 16 stealth frigates in 10 years-Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Dark Angel

This is freekin amazing


----------



## sudhir007

Short supply of fleet haunts Navy

Just after the 1962 war with China, the centre zeroed in on the optimal level of naval fleet strength for securing India. Nearly half a century down the line, the navy still has not been able to achieve that level.

The emergency committee of the* Union Cabinet had accepted a force level of 138 ships for navy in 1964. **The current strength level is 129 ships including vintage submarines, which in any case are being phased out.* *The navy currently has 37 major war vessels (carrier, destroyers, frigates), 16 submarines, 59 minor war vessels and 17 auxiliary ships. Another minor vessel  an anti-submarine warfare corvette  was launched in the water from Kolkata on Monday. The vessel will be inducted after sea trials.*

The submarine fleet is the worst lot among all warships. It is not only down in numbers but the serviceability of these is down to half. Navy officials admit that induction of submarines has not kept pace with the de-induction schedule.

Senior officers have told a Parliamentary panel that the Centre approved a 30 year long term submarine plan in 1999, which entails construction of 24 modern conventional diesel-electric submarines by 2030. Following the 1999 plan, the navy signed a Rs 15000 crore ($ 3 billion) deal in 2005 with French company DCNS to build six submarines at Mazgaon dock in Mumbai. The first submarine was to delivered by 2012.

This programme is lagging behind schedule due to protracted delay in supply. The delivery is now expected to commence in 2015 and the entire fleet should be available by 2018, a navy official told the committee. The Navy, meanwhile, is looking for a shipyard to start building the second line of six conventional submarines with foreign collaboration. *The remaining 12 are likely to be completely indigenous.*

*The much awaited naval satellite is set to be launched between December 2010 and March 2011. The Rs 950 crore satellite, being developed by ISRO, will not only enhance connectivity between various ships and shore-based command units, but also improve navys surveillance capability. *


----------



## baker

here comes the first one....



> INS Shivalik. A PIB Photo.
> Career in Defence & Aerospace More NewsSu-30MKI: The frontline of the IAFProject 15A destroyer- INS ChennaiIndia's Light Combat HelicopterINS Shivalik, the stealthiest Indian warship, so far, will be commissioned by the Indian Navy on April 29.
> 
> The indigenously built multi-role frigate is the first of the 3-ship Project-17 frigates constructed at the Mumbai-based Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) and conceptualised by the Directorate General of Naval Design.
> 
> The Shivalik class friagate is a modified version of the Russian Project 1135.6 Talwar (Krivak III) class frigates.
> 
> The construction of the frigate began in the year 2000 and the keel was laid on 11 July, 2001. It was launched on 18 April 2003.
> 
> The 143-metre-long warship, with 6,000-tonne displacement, has a versatile control system and external control system with signature management and radar cross section reduction features. The total length of the ship is 143 meters while its breadth is 17 meters and has a maximum speed of 30 knots.
> 
> The naval warship has the latest stealth features to outsmart the enemy with low radar cross section, be it of the hull, infra-red or sound signatures.
> 
> The lower infra-red signature is due to Infra-Red Supression System (IRSS) design tools and training provided by Canada's Davis Engineering. The Canadian IRSS is the most effective IR signature reduction device.
> 
> The sensors and weapons of the ship are controlled through a Combat Management System designed and developed by an Indian Navy establishment and manufactured by Bharat Electronics.
> 
> The warship incorporates several new design features giving it enhanced operational capabilities in terms of survivability, stealth, sea keeping, ship handling and weapons.
> 
> Shivalik class warships can deal with multiple threat environment, fitted with weapon suite comprising both area and point defence systems; sensors for air, surface and subsurface surveillance and tracking; medium range and close-in gunnery, electronic support and counter measures; and decoys for soft kill measures.
> 
> The prime weapons which will be mounted on the ship includes the Russian Klub surface-to-surface missiles and the Russian radar-guided Shtil missile system and Israeli Barak-1 air-defence missile system, apart from Oto Melara and AK-630 guns. It is also armed with indigenous sonars and anti-submarine warfare systems and two on-board helicopters.
> 
> Shivalik is also equipped with state-of-the-art defence against nuclear, biological and chemical attacks. The Atmospheric Control System filters and controls the temperature and humidity of the air coming into the ship at all times, including the air being used by the engines. It removes any radioactive, chemical or biological impurities, thereby protecting the crew and the systems even during a nuclear, biological or chemical attack.
> 
> The ship is powered by Combined Diesel or Gas Turbine (CODOG) propulsion system consisting of one each of General Electric LM 2500 IEC (Integrated Engine Controls) Marine Gas Turbines and SEMT Pielstick diesel engine on each shaft driving a large diameter controllable pitch propeller.
> 
> It will be manned by a 250-member crew including 35 officers.
> 
> INS Shivalik is thus supremely well-equipped for the new network-centric warfare of today's battlefield. The frontline naval warship will add teeth to the Indian Navy's growing warfare capabilities.
> 
> Two more of the Shivalik class, named INS Sayahdri and INS Satpura, would be ready for commissioning by November this year and middle of next year.



INS Shivalik: Strength of Indian Navy :: Brahmand.com


----------



## nakodo

Short supply of fleet haunts Navy
New Delhi, April 21, DHNS

Just after the 1962 war with China, the centre zeroed in on the optimal level of naval fleet strength for securing India. Nearly half a century down the line, the navy still has not been able to achieve that level.

The emergency committee of the Union Cabinet had accepted a force level of 138 ships for navy in 1964. The current strength level is 129 ships including vintage submarines, which in any case are being phased out. The navy currently has 37 major war vessels (carrier, destroyers, frigates), 16 submarines, 59 minor war vessels and 17 auxiliary ships. Another minor vessel &#8211; an anti-submarine warfare corvette &#8211; was launched in the water from Kolkata on Monday. The vessel will be inducted after sea trials.

The submarine fleet is the worst lot among all warships. It is not only down in numbers but the serviceability of these is down to half. Navy officials admit that induction of submarines has not kept pace with the de-induction schedule.

Senior officers have told a Parliamentary panel that the Centre approved a 30 year long term submarine plan in 1999, which entails construction of 24 modern conventional diesel-electric submarines by 2030. Following the 1999 plan, the navy signed a Rs 15000 crore ($ 3 billion) deal in 2005 with French company DCNS to build six submarines at Mazgaon dock in Mumbai. The first submarine was to delivered by 2012.

This programme is lagging behind schedule due to protracted delay in supply. The delivery is now expected to commence in 2015 and the entire fleet should be available by 2018, a navy official told the committee. The Navy, meanwhile, is looking for a shipyard to start building the second line of six conventional submarines with foreign collaboration. The remaining 12 are likely to be completely indigenous.

The much awaited naval satellite is set to be launched between December 2010 and March 2011. The Rs 950 crore satellite, being developed by ISRO, will not only enhance connectivity between various ships and shore-based command units, but also improve navy&#8217;s surveillance capability.

Short supply of fleet haunts Navy


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indo-US naval wargames begin in Arabian Sea*

NEW DELHI: The ten-day long Indo-US wargames began on Friday in the Arabian Sea, strengthening the relationships between the two navies to maintain peace and stability.

The thrust of the Malabar CY 10 exercise this year would be on Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW), Surface Firings, Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO), Visit Board Search and Seizure (VBSS) and Submarine Operations.

Malabar CY 10, conducted from April 23 to May 2, is the fourteenth series of the Malabar round of exercise. The US Navy's frontline units of 7th fleet and Indian Navy's Western Fleet are participating in the exercise.

The scope of Malabar exercise includes diverse range of operational activities at sea. During Malabar CY 10, the US Navy will be represented by ships from CTF 70 of the USN 7th Fleet which is based at Yokosuka, Japan.

The CTF will include the Cruiser USS Shiloh (CG 67), Destroyers USS Chaffee (DDG 90), USS Lassen (DDG 82) and Frigate USS Curts (FFG 38). In addition, one Los Angeles class nuclear powered submarine, USS Annapolis (SSN 760), two P3C Orion aircraft and a 28-member US Navy Special Forces team will also participate in the exercise.

INS Mysore, an indigenous Delhi Class guided missile destroyer and three guided missile frigates, INS Godavari, INS Brahmaputra and INS Tabar, will represent the Indian Navy. In addition, one Shishumar class submarine, INS Shankush, Sea Harrier fighters, other fixed and rotary wing aircraft are also scheduled to participate in the bilateral exercise.

"Naval cooperation between India and the US epitomises the long-term strategic relationship between both countries. Both navies have, over the years, undertaken diverse bilateral activities such as training exchanges, information exchange, and technical cooperation.

"Our nations have significant convergence of interests, especially in the maintenance of maritime security," said a statement released by the Indian Navy.

The annual Malabar series of exercises commenced in 1992. Thirteen such exercises have been held so far. 

Indo-US naval wargames begin in Arabian Sea-Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Choppers

*Navy to procure new Light Utility Helicopters*
New Delhi, Apr 25, (PTI):

The Navy has initiated the process for procurement of new Light Utility Helicopters(LUHs) to replace its ageing fleet of Chetak choppers.

"We are on the look out for a twin-engined helicopter of modern airframe design and fully integrated advanced avionics to replace our existing fleet of Chetak helicopters, which were inducted about 30-35 years ago," Navy officials said here. The Navy recently issued a global Request For Information (RFI) for an unspecified number of new LUHs, asking the vendors to reply within next three weeks with details of their products.

The next step, the global Request for Proposal (RFP), is expected to be issued by the middle of this year to chopper majors like the European consortium Eurocopter, Italian Agusta Westland and the Russian Kamov. These companies are already taking part in the field trials of the USD 600 million tender to supply 197 LUHs for replacing the French-origin Cheetah/ Chetak fleet of the Army and the Air Force.

The IAF and the Army will get 384 LUHs over the next decade, of which 197 would be procured from foreign vendors and the remaining would be indigenously produced by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. As per the RFI, the Navy wants the helicopters to have controls for two pilots but it should be capable of being operated by single pilot also.

"The new choppers would be used to carry out search and rescue, casualty evacuation, observation and surveillance and limited electronic intelligence gathering," officials said. The choppers should have the capability to carry out anti-submarine warfare attack with torpedoes and depth charges besides anti-terrorism and anti-piracy roles.

The Navy wants twin-engine choppers to provide more survivability to its crew while flying over maritime zone. The helicopters will be used for both shore-based and offshore operations and the Navy has specified they should be capable of operating from small decks and larger decks (up to aircraft carrier) in adverse weather by day and night. It also wants the choppers to be operated from snow-covered surface, sleet, sand, water and slush.

Navy to procure new Light Utility Helicopters


----------



## RPK

Chindits: *Flash* : Vikramaditya To Get Commissioned On Dec 4, 2012, In Russia !!

New Delhi seems to have told Moscow, in no uncertain terms, that on Navy Day in 2012--Dec 4, 2012, Admiral Gorshkov would officially become INS Vikramaditya, senior naval sources told Chindits today. It would take a month approximately after that for the aircraft carrier to reach India.


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Coast Guard Ship Comes To The Rescue Of Merchant Vessel

Coast Guard District Headquarters No 4 based at Kochi dispatched Indian Coast Guard Ship (ICGS) Lakshmibai from Kochi at about 1:20 AM today in response to a distress call received from MV Arosia, an Antigua and Barbuda&#8217; Flagged Bulk Carrier. The vessel was on voyage from New Mangalore to Singapore and was carrying iron ore. The distressed vessel reported casualties as a result of a fire onboard in the three cabins on its main deck. The distress call from the vessel was received at about 11:55 PM on April 26 at Kochi whilst the vessel was about 72 nautical miles south of Kochi.

ICGS Lakshmibai arrived beside MV Arosia at about 6:30 AM today. A Dornier aircraft of the Coast Guard was also kept standby for any emergent requirements. Arrangements are being made by the ships agents, to disembark the bodies of the two crew members of the ship who died as a result of asphyxiation. Essential repairs to the communication equipments would also be carried out by the ship which is presently anchored off Kochi.


----------



## DMLA

Scorpene pics from MDL: Serious delays!!! 















- Shiv aroor


----------



## gogbot

^^^^^^^^^

agree , something needs to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Indias Multi-billion Dollar Scorpene Sub Contract*
28-Apr-2010

In 2005, India confirmed that it would buy 6 Franco-Spanish Scorpene diesel submarines, with an option for 6 more and extensive technology transfer agreements. The Scorpene deal had simmered on the back-burner for several years, before it became one of Indias largest-ever partnerships with France. DID reported that a deal was close as far back as 2004, but nothing was finalized until late 2005. The cost had been subject to varying estimates over the life of those multi-year negotiations, as well as project overruns; the final figure for the first 6 boats is now generally accepted as being about $4 billion.

Indias submarine fleet currently consists of 16 submarines, about 13 of which are operational. Its Foxtrot Class boats can no longer be counted on, and its U209 derivatives from HDW are unlikely to last beyond 2015. With Pakistan acquiring modern submarines, and Chinese submarine building exploding, serious thought to Indias future submarine fleet became an obvious priority. This DID FOCUS article covers the Scorpene deal and its structure, adds key contracts and new developments, and offers insights into the larger naval picture beyond India.

India&#8217;s Multi-billion Dollar Scorpene Sub Contract


----------



## Tejas-MkII

The Hindu : Tamil Nadu / Chennai News : First phase of Asia's largest shipyard by next year: Stalin

First phase of Asia's largest shipyard by next year: Stalin 

Special Correspondent 


CHENNAI: The first phase of the ambitious ship building and repair yard off Chennai,* slated to be the largest in Asia,*(means bigger than china,japan & korea) will be ready next year.

Making this announcement in the Assembly here on Monday, Deputy Chief Minister M.K. Stalin said more than 10,000 persons would get jobs because of the project. The total cost of phase one was Rs.3,375 crore and total investment, Rs.4,675 crore.

A joint venture of Larsen and Toubro and TIDCO, the ship building yard was coming up at Kattupalli in Tiruvallur district. *It would build very large cargo carriers, specialised cargo ships for liquid/gas transportation and cruise vessels, defence ships and submarines and off-shore platforms for oil/gas sectors.*
It would also undertake refitting and re-engineering of commercial and defence ships and heavy engineering fabrication and components production for ship building.

Mr. Stalin said the petroleum refinery project of Nagarjuna Oil Corporation Limited (6 million tonnes per annum capacity; Rs.6960 crore investment) would be commissioned by the end of 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Yippie, India will have Asias largest Ship yard next year.. lovely


----------



## Tejas-MkII

INS Chakra nearing completion trials, delivery in June

*INS Chakra nearing completion trials,delivery in June*

Moscow: The trial of Indian Navy's Akula-II class nuclear attack submarine are nearing completion according to Russian shipbuilders, paving the way for its leasing to India on schedule next month. 

*"We are now completing the state trials of the nuclear submarine the Nerpa in the Far East. So far everything is moving as per schedule,"* CEO of state-owned United Shipbuilding Corporation Roman Trotsenko told Prime Minister Vladimir Putin at their meeting in the Black Sea resort of Sochi.

The Nerpa being acquired by Indian Navy in USD 650 million 10 year lease deal has been christened INS Chakra and would become the first advanced nuclear submarine of the Indian Navy after its induction. 

The Indian Navy had leased a Soviet nuclear submarine in late 80's which was returned to Moscow. 

Nerpa was initially scheduled to be delivered in 2009, but its induction was delayed as it was hit by an accident in November 2008 while on factory trial sailing in the Sea of Japan. 

Twenty members of the technical staff were killed and 21 poisoned due to accidental release of toxic Freon gas from the fire suppression system in their sleeping quarters, a sailor was detained for alleged tempering of temperature gauge. 

Since then Prime Minister Vladmir Putin, who personally flew to the highly indebted Komsomolsk-on-Amur shipyard last May and released the funds for completion of the project. Putin has been personally supervising the delivery of the sub.

An Indian Naval crew is to do joint sailing with the Russian crew before taking the delivery of the submarine.


----------



## Just Yash

*SSN Nerpa completes trials*

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::



 NOW SOON WE WILL SEE THIS BEAST IN INDIAN OCEAN DEFENDING OUR COST LINES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kevin Noone

BrahMos in its second developmental flight, in the ship-launch configuration from land at the Interim Test Range in Orissa on April 28, 2002.BRAHMOS, the supersonic cruise missile jointly developed by India and Russia, was flight-tested successfully for the third time on February 12.The importance of the mission lies in the fact that it was for the first time that the missile was ship-launched, from the Indian Navy vessel Rajput, off the Orissa coast. The first developmental flight took place on June 12, 2001, from the Interim Test Range (ITR), Orissa, when the missile flew out of a canister (silo on land). The second developmental flight, on April 28, 2002, a prelude to the latest one, was in a ship-launch configuration from land, at the ITR.

Thanks
__________________
For all special occasions, get your unique Navy Gifts here at Military Gifts Specialists


----------



## TATA

*Indian-designed Data Link II delivered to Boeing
*

STAFF WRITER 14:3 HRS IST

New Delhi, May 12 (PTI) *US defence major Boeing today announced receiving in April the first Indian-made technology enabling exchange of tactical data and messages between aircraft, ships and shore-based assets for Indian Navy's P-8I surveillance aircraft from Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL).*

*The Indian-designed Data Link II, delivered by BEL one month ahead of schedule,* is the first Indian-manufactured item delivered to Boeing as part of the P-8I program, Boeing officials said here.

India had signed a deal worth USD 2.1 billion in 2009 with Boeing for procuring eight P-8I maritime surveillance aircraft to augment and replace its Russian-origin fleet.

The Data Link-II will be installed on the P-8I during its final assembly at the Boeing facility in Renton, Seattle.

"Our deepening partnership with Bharat Electronics Limited endorses our ongoing initiative to build and strengthen the aerospace supply chain," Boeing India President Dinesh Keskar said.

fullstory


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : Indian defence team inspects Gorshkov refurbishment*


A high-level Indian defence team has carried out a detailed inspection of refurbishment of Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, which Russia is expected to deliver to India by 2012.

Vice-Admiral Nadel Nirajan Kumar, who headed the Indian delegation, noted &#8220;positive dynamic in the works on the aircraft carrier&#8221; at Sevmash shipyards in Severodvinsk region, shipyard spokesperson, Yekaterina Pilikina, was quoted as saying by Itar-Tass.

She said the Indian delegation visited the warship and examined the refurbishment in detail.

Ms. Pilikina said the team was &#8220;pleased&#8221; to see the United Shipbuilding Corporation taking all efforts to keep with the work schedule that has been agreed to by both the governments.

Initially, the contract was estimated to cost $1.5 billion, but in early 2008 Russia sought an additional $1.2 billion.

After protracted negotiations, India finally agreed to pay $2.3 billion for the carrier, which is to be commissioned into the Indian Navy as INS Vikramaditya.

The 44,570-tonne aircraft carrier will replace INS Viraat and after modernisation it is expected to be seaworthy for 30 years.


----------



## Marxist

*Navy to buy hydrographic vessels to train sailors*

New Delhi, May 16 (PTI) To train naval cadets on coastal and oceanic hydrographic survey, the Navy is on the lookout for a shipbuilder with the capability to build vessels that can map underwater landscape.

The vessels are required to carry out surveys near ports and harbours for determination of navigational approaches, channels and routes for defence applications.

"We want these survey vessels to be modelled on our own INS Darshak built by the Goa Shipyard and commissioned into naval service in 2001," a Navy officer said here today.

Keeping in mind its future order for such survey vessels, the Navy has issued a Request for Information (RFI) to shipyards, both in public and private sector, he added.

Darshak is the Navy's eighth survey vessel with a length of approximately 85 metres and 1,800-tonne to 2,000-tonne standard displacement.

fullstory


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KEETARP

^^^^^^^^^^^

That reactor compartment digram is fine , but its not operational and not even gone Critical . My info tells me that Reactor will go critical when some Sea trials for vessels are fully complete although its a matter of some effort but will be done later till then Vessel is being tested on Auxillary Power . 
Lets wait for pictures from Suman Sharma's Blog where we get to see pics of reactor compartment finally , hope she lives up to promise of "Coming Soon "


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : Navy expands footprint in Indian Ocean*

The Indian Navy has begun shouldering out-of-area tasks in a bigger way, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Nirmal Verma, told his commanders at the bi-annual conference of top commanders here on Wednesday.

In this respect, he drew attention to the ever-increasing demands of maritime security both in the littorals and high seas and the consequent need for the Indian Navy to maintain a high state of preparedness.

&#8220;Professional excellence, coupled with material preparedness, sound logistics, effective maintenance and comprehensive training are the cornerstones of combat readiness.&#8221;

The Navy Chief also emphasised the need to maintain the highest standards of moral conduct and integrity in addition to professional excellence.
Fund utilisation

The Chief of Naval Staff informed his commanders that during the previous fiscal, the Navy had signed major contracts such as additional MiG-29K, cost revision of Gorshkov and had fully utilised the allotted budget.

He was also appreciative of the Defence Ministry for making additional funds available for clearing important schemes. Due emphasis is being laid on improving the efficiency of the internal processes associated with the acquisition to achieve the goals laid out in the Maritime Capability Perspective Plan.

During discussions on the operational status of the Navy, it was brought out that the tempo of operational commitments has been increasing significantly necessitating greater attention to improving operational efficiencies and material availability.

In its quest for blue water status, the Navy maintained a continuous patrol in the Gulf of Aden with 17 ships on duty. In addition, Indian warships patrolled the exclusive economic zone and maritime areas of interest of Mauritius, Seychelles and Maldives.

Deliberations will continue on the maintenance philosophy, operational readiness, availability of ships, submarines and aircraft, cyber security and personnel matters impacting the welfare of personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Naval forces get ready to operate N-submarine*

New Delhi, May 20 -- The navy is firing on all cylinders to get a headstart on operating nuclear submarines, the most complex machines to be ever built. Indian submariners will get a chance to get into the belly of HMS Talent when the British nuclear submarine pulls into Indian waters off the western coast in June.

A senior navy officer said, "The British hunter-killer submarine is armed with the world's most advanced sonar gear and weaponry. Our crews are looking forward to getting hands-on experience in operating nuclear submarines" The 280-foot long Talent carries a crew of 122.

The navy hopes to induct its first indigenously-built nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, by the end of 2011. Arihant will complete the sea-leg of India's nuclear triad and give it enduring nuclear strike and counter-strike capabilities.

India can carry out nuclear strikes with fighter planes and land-launched missiles. The navy is also on the verge of commissioning the K152 Nerpa Akula-II nuclear submarine being leased from Russia for 10 years.

The US, Russia, the UK, France and China are the only countries that can deliver nuclear warheads from a submarine.

Naval forces get ready to operate N-submarine - Yahoo! India News


----------



## sudhir007

*Sea Harrier's at Dabolim !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

New Delhi: To strengthen relations with navies in the east, India has sent four of its warships on eastward deployment for over a month to countries such as Australia, Indonesia, Singapore and Malaysia. 

"Guided missile destroyers INS Rana and INS Ranjit, fleet tanker INS Jyoti and missile corvette INS Kulish are on eastward deployment. Of these ships, INS Rana arrived in Jakarta today," Navy officials said here. 

The ships, which left India in the second week of May, will undertake passage exercises with the navies of countries including Indonesia, Australia and Singapore, they added. 

Along with Jakarta, the ships of Navy's eastern fleet will make port calls at various cities including Hai Phong (Vietnam), Manila (Philippines), Muara (Brunei), Bangkok (Thailand), Fremantle (Australia), Singapore and Port Kelang (Malaysia). 

The ships are sailing under the flag of Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet Rear Admiral P N Murugesan and are likely to return by the end of June 10. 

PTI India sends four warships on eastward deployment


----------



## KS

Nothing big....Just getting used to the status of IOR 's best navy.

Jai Hind


----------



## hal-fgfa

one of my friend in those ship which one in thailand 

jai hind


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy employee held for spying for Pakistan - India - The Times of India*

NEW DELHI: An employee of the Indian Navy has been arrested on charges of spying for Pakistan and police claimed to have recovered from him some "secret and sensitive" documents like photograph of the Hindan Air Base and map of Meerut Cantonment.

24-year-old Chand Kumar Prasad, posted in the Navy's Aircraft Maintenance Unit in Mumbai, was arrested by Delhi Police's Special Cell from New Delhi Railway Station yesterday, police sources said.

He was allegedly passing on classified information to a Pakistan High Commission official through another person, they said.

Police sources said certain "secret and sensitive" documents like photograph of Hindan Air Base and map of Meerut Cantonment were recovered from Prasad.

He was produced before a magistrate today and was remanded to five-day police custody.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

*CG ship C-147 commissioned*
The Defence Secretary Shri Pradeep Kumar commissioned the Indian Coast Guard Ship C-147 at an impressive ceremony in Goa today. Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, Director General, Indian Coast Guard was present on the occasion.
C-147 is the fifth boat of its class, designed and built indigenously by M/s ABG Shipyard, Surat. It is fitted with ultra modern navigational and communication equipment, and will be deployed for enhancing the close-coast surveillance capability of the Indian Coast Guard.
The 28 metre long Interceptor Boat which displaces 90 tons, is commanded by Comdt SR Nagendran. The boat has an endurance of 500 nautical miles, at an economical speed of 25 knots. It can achieve a maximum speed of 45 knots, for responding to urgent calls at sea.
The boat will be based at Goa, under the operational and administrative control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (West). (MoD release)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Seems like the speed at which these boats are being inducted has increased...

CGS C-141 (08 February 2002)
CGS C-142 (08 February 2002)
CGS C-143 (03 June 2009)
CGS C-144 (09 October 2009)
CGS C-145 (17 December 2009)
CGS C-146 (16 April 2010)
CGS C-147 (28 May 2010)

For more info..
*Interceptor Boat*


----------



## Chaluboy

Indo-Israeli Barak-2 missile successfully test-fired: DRDO chief


The Indo-Israeli Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) was successfully test fired in Israel last fortnight. The 70-km missile was fired at an electronic target and met with its initial objectives, DRDO chief Dr Vijay Saraswat said in an exclusive interview with India Today.
The second test of the missile will be held in India sometime later this year. The missile will be integrated by Indian technicians. The LR-SAM area defence missile is being jointly developed by India and Israel under a Rs 2500 crore project which began in 2006. The missile, also called the Barak-2 are to equip the three guided missile destroyers of the Project 15A class. The three destroyers are to join the Indian navy in one year intervals beginning in 2012.
We will deliver the system to the armed forces in 2013. I am very confident it will be an astounding success, Dr Saraswat said. A second variant, called the Medium Range SAM (MR-SAM) is being developed for the Indian Air Force under a Rs 10,000 crore project signed in 2009. The MR-SAM is to replace all the IAFs ageing Soviet-made Pechora SAM missiles. According to naval officials, a 100-km range theatre defence version called the Extended Range SAM is being developed for the four Project 15B destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy's Chetak helicopter crashes near Vizag - Oneindia News*

Vishakhapatnam, June 2 (ANI): The pilot and three others were injured when a Chetak helicopter belonging to the Indian Navy crashed into a river near Anakapally town, around 50 kilometres from Vishakhapatnam on Wednesday.

Buzz up!
It has been reported that the mishap occurred when the chopper touched a high-tension wire while flying low near Sarada river bridge. (ANI)


----------



## brahmastra

what is the thing helis carrying?


----------



## CONNAN

* China's anti-ship missiles may make India's 2012 Gorshkov aircraft carrier unusable in war
*

8ak - Indian Defence News
02 June 2010 8ak: Indian Navy has expressed delight at the Sevmash Shipyard's progress in refurbishment of Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier towards a delivery in 2012. Unfortunately, being ignored is China's rapid development of its anti-ship (read aircraft carrier) ballistic missile program. In March 2010 Wired reported a US Admiral Robert Willard, the head of U.S. Pacific Command (PACOM) told legislators that China was &#8220;developing and testing a conventional anti-ship ballistic missile based on the DF-21/CSS-5 [medium-range ballistic missile] designed specifically to target aircraft carriers.&#8221; The report further noted that since its development in 1990s, it is now at a testing stage. Due to the advanced technology in the missile even the U.S. may not have the technology to defend its carriers against such a strike, effectively meaning that aircraft carriers would be sitting ducks. 

This view was backed up by US Defence Secretary Robert Gates who in Apr 2010 confirmed that China's heavy investment in anti-ship capabilities will make aircraft carriers obsolete. Adding to the woes is the proliferation in Asian waters of Air-Independent Propulsion submarines as reported by Strategy Page. 

Back in India, the optimism in the Navy&#8217;s stance is visible after the return of a team led by controller of warship production and acquisitions Vice Admiral N.N. Kumar, which had gone to Russia to inspect the progress of work carried out on the much delayed aircraft carrier in May this year. 

&#8220;The pace of work has picked up significantly in the last six months. This can be attributed to the additional deployment of manpower in refurbishment of the aircraft carrier,&#8221; navy spokesperson Commander Satish told 8ak. Adding further he said, &#8220;An apex level committee has also been constituted between India and Russia at the highest levels to monitor the progress of work on the Gorshkov aircraft carrier rechristened INS Vikramaditya.&#8221;

A top naval officer told 8ak, &#8220;The additional deployment of manpower is due to the urgency of India to induct the aircraft carrier in its fleet, as India has been left without an operational carrier after the grounding of its ageing fleet of Sea Harrier aircrafts, which operated from INS Viraat and the recently inducted MiG-29K by the navy from Russia cannot be used from Viraat platform, hence pushing India into a unique position of having a carrier without operational aircrafts and aircrafts which are not compatible with the carrier we have, even the under production indigenous carrier has been delayed.&#8221;

Times of India reports a naval officer saying, &#8220;There has been substantial progress since the last examination in September 2009. Around 99&#37; of the structural work and almost 50% of the cabling work has been completed on the carrier. Almost all large equipment, like engines, diesel generators and the like, has been installed.&#8221; 

Admiral Gorshkov had become a bane in the relationship of India and Russia, as the latter asked an additional US$1.5 billion for refurbishment of the carrier from the original price of US$974 million. The hike in price was due to the Russians underestimating the quantum of work required to refurbish the carrier, which was phased out from the Russian navy after it caught fire. The issue was settled this year after several rounds of tough negotiations, which saw the price being fixed at US$2.3 billion. The upgrade on the carrier will make it sea worthy for another three decades.


----------



## Sri

I believe Barak was designed keeping these in mind, and I think Barak -2 should also be available for the air defence by that time.

Seniors pl let me know if barak is getting integrated to Vikramaditya
Tx


----------



## marcos98

*India to receive the K-152 Nerpa submarine in October\November 2010*

Russia will transfer its Nerpa nuclear-powered attack submarine for a 10 year-lease to India in the autumn, the head of the Russian Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation has said.

"The training of the crew has been concluded, most of the tests have been carried out &#8212; everything is almost at the finish line," Mikhail Dmitriyev told journalists in New Delhi after a meeting of the Russian-Indian high-level supervisory committee on military and technical cooperation on Tuesday.

He said India would receive the K-152 Nerpa submarine in October or November 2010.

The lease follows an agreement inked between New Delhi and Moscow in January 2004, with India funding part of the Nerpa's construction at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur shipyard in the Russian Far East with an initial $650 million.

The Nerpa, the Akula-II class nuclear submarine, was scheduled to be inducted in the Indian Navy as INS Chakra by mid-2008 but technical problems delayed the process. After that, just as it began its sea trials in November 2008, 20 sailors and technical workers were killed on it due to a toxic gas leak when the automatic fire extinguishing system malfunctioned.

After repairs, which cost an estimated 1.9 billion rubles ($65 million), the Nerpa is now fully operational.

Akula II class vessels are considered the quietest and deadliest of all Russian nuclear-powered attack submarines.

Dmitriyev also expressed hope that Russia and India would sign a contract on the joint development of a new fifth-generation fighter within the next three months.

The sides earlier agreed to develop both a single-seat and a two-seat versions of the aircraft, which would be most likely based on Russia's T-50 prototype fifth-generation fighter, by 2016.

Russia has been developing its fifth-generation fighter since the 1990s. The T-50 aircraft was designed by the Sukhoi design bureau and built at a plant in Komsomolsk-on-Amur, in Russia's Far East.

Russian officials have already hailed the fighter as "a unique warplane" that combines the capabilities of an air superiority fighter and attack aircraft.


----------



## RPK

*INS Jyoti To Visit Brunei For Queen's Baton Relay | Local News*


Bandar Seri Begawan - The Indian Naval Ship INS Jyoti under the command of Captain A Venugopal, NM VSM, Commanding Officer, as part of her eastward deployment will be visiting Muara Port on a goodwill visit from June 8-11.

The visit coincides with the Queen's Baton Relay which will be organised in Brunei on June 9. The sailors from the ship are expected to take part in the Queen's Baton Relay. The visit also commemorates the long friendship and maritime cooperation between the two nations, according to a press release. India and Brunei share many areas of common interest and concerns including economic co-operation, science and technology. The two navies also shares common perceptions regarding measures to fight piracy at sea, pollution control and protection of oil energy resources traversing the sea line of communication.

During the stay in Muara, the commanding officer will call on the local military and civil dignitaries. In addition many social and professional interactions between the two navies including sports fixtures have been planned. A reception will also be hosted onboard INS Jyoti on June 10 where the Queen's Baton will also be on display. The reception is expected to be attended by dignitaries from the diplomatic community, Royal Brunei Armed Forces and prominent members of the Indian community in the Sultanate. The ship will also be kept open for the public visit.

INS Jyoti, the biggest ship of the Indian Navy is an underway replenishment tanker of the Eastern Fleet. The ship is capable of embarking and transferring, 28,000 tonnes cargo comprising various grades of fuel, fresh and feed water to other fleet ships whilst underway and is commanded by Captain A Venugopal NM VSM and has a crew of 19 officers and 170 sailors. The visit by the Indian Naval Ship is part of increasing engagement between India and Brunei Armed Forces under expanding bilateral ties, spurred by His Majesty the Sultan and Yang Di-Pertuan of Brunei Darussalam.

The Indo-Brunei defence cooperation has been growing steadily and as part of growing naval interaction between the two navies, visits by high level delegation and regular visits by war ships to Brunei are taking place. Also, in the recently concluded BRIDEX-2009 the Indian Naval Ships INS Airavat and INS Khukri visited Muara Port. -- Courtesy of Borneo Bulletin


----------



## Indian-Devil

Karthic Sri said:


> Guys relax....hitting a moving warship is not as easy as its made out to be..that too with a ballistic missile with a pre-determined trajectory.
> 
> Enough air defence missiles are there to take care of that....So chill





 Sri said:


> I believe Barak was designed keeping these in mind, and I think Barak -2 should also be available for the air defence by that time.
> 
> Seniors pl let me know if barak is getting integrated to Vikramaditya
> Tx



Hi Guys, If Chineese are able to make DF-21 as Anit ship ballastic missile on moving targets, then it will be really a threat for Aircraft carriers. As existing Air Defence systems which are available on the AC or big warships are not sufficient to give cover for an incoming missile @ 10 mach. They are designed for cruise missiles or aircraft or UAV etc which have max speed not more than 2-3 mach. So it will be really a difficult task for both, chineese to hit a Aircraft carrier in Sea which is travelling at 25-32 knot by a ballastic missile. And its difficult task for opposition also to destroy a incoming missile at 10 mach.


----------



## sudhir007

Navy rescues sick Jordanian from ship off Goa - Goa - City - The Times of India

MARGAO: A Indian Navy helicopter responded to a distress call from a merchant vessel Al Hamra on Saturday morning and evacuated a sick Jordanian man on board before taking him for treatment to the Salgaocar Medical Research Centre (SMRC), Vasco.

The patient Mohamad Abdallah Ayyad was suffering from severe appendicitis on the ship which was about 80km from the Goa coast.

The Indian Naval authorities swung into action immediately and a Chetak helicopter was launched from INS Hansa at 9.40am.

The crew comprised Cdr A Barkataky, Sub Lt Vinoth, LAD GS Sen and LAD Bhupinder.

Since there was no place to land, the helicopter had to be manoeuvred by the pilot so as to winch up the patient. The evacuation was executed promptly and in a professional manner, despite strong winds.

The patient was brought back to INS Hansa, the naval air base, Goa, at 11.30am.

He was then handed over to the shipping agents and transferred for further treatment to SMRC, informed Cmdr Mahesh Joshi, naval PRO.


----------



## Indiarox

Indian-Devil said:


> Hi Guys, If Chineese are able to make DF-21 as Anit ship ballastic missile on moving targets, then it will be really a threat for Aircraft carriers. As existing Air Defence systems which are available on the AC or big warships are not sufficient to give cover for an incoming missile @ 10 mach. They are designed for cruise missiles or aircraft or UAV etc which have max speed not more than 2-3 mach. So it will be really a difficult task for both, chineese to hit a Aircraft carrier in Sea which is travelling at 25-32 knot by a ballastic missile. And its difficult task for opposition also to destroy a incoming missile at 10 mach.


only missile which can travel at 10 mach or higher is the Topol SS 27


----------



## Tejas-MkII

Navy planning to procure four AEW&C planes

New Delhi, June 7 (PTI) Looking to strengthen its surveillance capabilities and control over the maritime zone, Indian Navy is planning to procure four aircraft carrier-based Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) planes.

*"We are planning to procure four carrier-based AEW&C aircraft to carry out airborne surveillance, detection and tracking of airborne and surface contacts and control air interceptions and air strikes,*" Navy officials told PTI here.

At present, the Navy operates the carrier-borne Kamov-31, which were procured from Russia for early warning roles.

*Using AEW&C aircraft on aircraft carriers will help in expanding the area under surveillance near the area of their deployment, they added.*

"The control over the area would also be increased as the AEW&C aircraft can detect enemy fighter and maritime patrol aircraft and direct the fighter planes attached with it towards them and take them out," officials said.


fullstory


----------



## Marxist

*Zvezdochka signed sub contract with Indian Navy*

The Zvezdochka yard in Severodvinsk has signed a contract with the Indian Ministry of Defence on the service and modernization of the &#8220;Sindhurakshak&#8221; diesel-powered submarine.

The contract is the first ever negotiated by Zvezdochka without middlemen, Regnum reports.

The Zvezdochka yard had been responsible for service of Indian subs since 1997.

The &#8220;Sindhurakshak&#8221; is one of India&#8217;s ten Sindhughosh-class diesel-electric submarines, an Indian variant of the Russian Kilo class subs. They were designed as part of Project 877, and built under a contract between Rosvooruzhenie and the Indian Ministry of Defence.

According to Wikipedia, the submarines have a displacement of 3,000 tonnes, a maximum diving depth of 300 meters, top speed of 18 knots, and are able to operate solo for 45 days with a crew of 53. The final unit was the first to be equipped with the 3M-54 Klub (SS-N-27) antiship cruise missiles with a range of 220 km.

Zvezdochka signed sub contract with Indian Navy - BarentsObserver


----------



## BanglaBhoot

By WALTER LADWIG

Later this week, a flotilla of Indian warships will complete a month-long deployment to the Pacific that included visits to Australia, Indonesia, Singapore and Vietnam. Such an event may be surprising to some, because India is rarely considered a major Asia-Pacific power. However, over the past 18 years New Delhi has made a concerted effort to direct its foreign, economic and military policies eastward. If the country stays on this course, it could become an important force for regional economic and security stability.

India's eastward focus began in the economic sphere in 1991 with attempts to link its own liberalizing economy to the dynamic "tigers" of Southeast Asia. This process has been slow and sometimes halting. But two decades on, India is set to ink a free trade agreement with the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations that will link 1.6 billion people with a combined GDP of $1.5 trillion by 2012.

These economic linkages are leading to military cooperation with countries such as Singapore, Vietnam and Indonesia. Those governments see India as, in the words of Singaporean Minister-Mentor Lee Kuan Yew, "a useful balance to China's heft." This is all the more important as the Obama administration appears to be paying less attention to Asia even as China is increasingly asserting itself.

India already possesses the world's fifth-largest navy and Asia's only operational aircraft carrier. Having introduced its first indigenously constructed nuclear submarine last year, the navy is in the process of acquiring a number of new diesel-electric submarines and surface vessels, as well as three aircraft carriers that will house the most advanced maritime strike aircraft in the region.

New naval facilities constructed in India's eastern island chains, roughly 500 miles from the mouth of the Straits of Malacca, will facilitate its power projection into the Pacific. The navy has been conducting joint exercises with other Southeast Asian countries for years. These drills run the gamut from annual training with the Singaporean navy on antisubmarine warfare and advanced naval combat to the maneuvers with both Indonesia and Thailand emphasizing coordinated antipiracy exercises in the Straits of Malacca.

Now India is extending its influence beyond Southeast Asia. Shared concerns over the Beijing-Islamabad-Pyongyang nuclear proliferation axis led to a "long-term cooperative partnership for peace and prosperity" with South Korea, which includes a free-trade pact, bilateral security cooperation and agreements on joint defense production.

More significant is India's strategic partnership with Japan, founded on a shared desire to see a peaceful multipolar Asia based on democratic values. The two countries will sign a free-trade agreement later this year and have already institutionalized defense cooperation, high-level military exchanges and joint naval exercises in both the Indian Ocean and the Sea of Japan.

And although Australia's ties with India have cooled somewhat under sinophile Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, a 2009 strategic partnership between the two nations pledges "policy coordination on regional affairs in the Asia region," which is a diplomatic euphemism for shared concerns over China's growing power.

India's increasing role in the Asia-Pacific has been firmly supported by the region's premier naval power, the United States. Since 2001, the U.S. and India have conducted over 40 joint military exercises, including one of the largest multilateral naval exercises ever held in the region, Malabar 2007, which featured three aircraft carriers, 28 surface vessels, 150 aircraft and over 20,000 personnel from India, the U.S., Japan, Australia and Singapore. A 10-year Indo-U.S. defence pact signed in June 2005 deepened intelligence-sharing, military technology transfers, missile-defense collaboration and arms sales.

The question for New Delhi will be how best to leverage this progress for additional security and improved relations throughout the region. Although India's "Look East" policy has clearly met with success, there are many in India who still fail to acknowledge the vital role it is poised to play in Asia. The ability of countries in the region to partner effectively with India would be enhanced significantly were New Delhi to define more concretely its vision for the country's broader role in Asia.

India's partners also will need to learn how to work with the rising regional power. It will be critical to understand that India is not seeking to be a junior partner in an anti-China coalition, but is pursuing its own interests as an emerging power. Heartache will result if policy makers, especially in the U.S., attempt to force India into a familiar mold such as the U.S.-Britain "special relationship." Instead, Washington should champion India's robust participation in key regional economic and political institutions such as the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation group and the Asean Regional Forum.

The Obama administration to date has placed a higher priority on strengthening its ties with Beijing than on pursuing the closer relationship with New Delhi initiated during the Bush administration. That may be changing. President Obama himself recently said, the U.S.-India relationship is the "indispensable partnership of the 21st century." Now it's time to partner more effectively with India in practice.

Walter Ladwig: India Sets Sail for Leadership - WSJ.com


----------



## brahmastra

*The navy and army have sent a proposal to the government seeking permission to transport a 5,000-strong armed infantry and special forces troops, tanks and weapons - an independent brigade group (IBG) - on foreign shores for active operations. This capability has both been controversial and strategically provocative.*

It has been learnt that after years of consultations, the army and navy have finally started seeing eye to eye on the modalities required to incrementally *build up the capability to deliver a full brigade- strength contingent of troops - including two special forces units - with arms, ammunition, vehicles and weapons outside the Indian mainland.*

"The need to move forces is in keeping with the expanded security focus on India's island territories and the ability to deliver forces expeditiously for humanitarian relief operations," navy spokesperson Commander PVS Satish said.

While the financial implications of such a capability are being worked out, they will involve integrated expenditure on larger amphibious assault vessels, equipment and joint training.

*The army has an IBG, the 340 Independent Infantry Brigade under Jodhpur- based 12 Corps, for amphibious assault operations.*

*It re-raised the 91 Infantry Brigade early last year for amphibious warfare.*

But the navy currently only has the capacity to transport a little less than two battalions on expeditionary missions. The move now is to crank up that capacity more than twice over for a full IBG. Former navy chief Admiral Arun Prakash said it was absolutely essential that the navy built up the capacity to transport a brigade- sized group across the seas. "We have 1,200 island territories. We have energy investments worth thousands of crores far from our shores. We have huge diaspora in the Middle East. If there was a Kargil-like situation on any of our island territories, we would need adequate boots on the ground for combat. There are also other liabilities such as piracy and potential hostage situations.

Being able to transport a couple of battalions isn't nearly enough," he said.

Sources said the process to obtain approval from the government began under the previous navy chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta, currently India's high commissioner to New Zealand.

The case is said to have been taken up afresh in February this year by the chiefs of staff committee for consideration by the defence minister.

While formal approval is yet to come, the government has indicated it is in principle inclined to approve the proposal.

The capability received a cursory mention in an official technology roadmap document published by the defence ministry last month.

Vice Admiral (retd) Madanjit Singh, navy's former western commander, said: "It is a major capability that the navy is looking at and will necessarily be a joint effort in consultation with the army. Such a capability is useful for operations, humanitarian relief and rescue operations." The Centre and South Block have always been wary about discussing expeditionary capabilities, considering the implications of such operations and India's carefully nurtured image of a country with no belligerent ambitions.

While the establishment has always guised amphibious capabilities as an imperative for more efficient humanitarian relief operations, there have been several recent signs that assault and combat are very much part of the plan.

On April 14, a detachment of Indian soldiers conducted a landmark joint amphibious assault exercise with US Marines off the coast of San Diego on board the US Navy's landing vessel, USS New Orleans . In February last year - five months after the South Block formalised India's first joint amphibious warfare doctrine - the three forces conducted the biggest joint landing operation of troops (a battalion of the 91 Infantry Brigade re-raised in 2009 as an amphibious brigade) on Gujarat's Madhavpur beach after departing the navy base at Karwar, south of Goa.

Leaving little to the imagination, the South Block had announced then that the exercise proved that the forces could conduct "swift and intense conflict during military operations". Apart from being in the market for four- six more large amphibious landing ships to augment the American-built INS Jalashwa inducted almost three years ago, *there are other items on order that indicate the desired amphibious assault readiness.*

*The most recent was the army's expression of interest in procuring up to 4,000 amphibious assault rifles for the infantry.
*


----------



## sudhir007

Walter Ladwig: India Sets Sail for Leadership - WSJ.com







Later this week, a flotilla of Indian warships will complete a month-long deployment to the Pacific that included visits to Australia, Indonesia, Singapore and Vietnam. Such an event may be surprising to some, because India is rarely considered a major Asia-Pacific power. However, over the past 18 years New Delhi has made a concerted effort to direct its foreign, economic and military policies eastward. If the country stays on this course, it could become an important force for regional economic and security stability.

India's eastward focus began in the economic sphere in 1991 with attempts to link its own liberalizing economy to the dynamic "tigers" of Southeast Asia. This process has been slow and sometimes halting. But two decades on, *India is set to ink a free trade agreement with the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations that will link 1.6 billion people with a combined GDP of $1.5 trillion by 2012.
*
These economic linkages are leading to military cooperation with countries such as Singapore, Vietnam and Indonesia. Those governments see India as, in the words of Singaporean Minister-Mentor Lee Kuan Yew, "a useful balance to China's heft." This is all the more important as the Obama administration appears to be paying less attention to Asia even as China is increasingly asserting itself.

India already possesses the world's fifth-largest navy and Asia's only operational aircraft carrier. Having introduced its first indigenously constructed nuclear submarine last year, the navy is in the process of acquiring a number of new diesel-electric submarines and surface vessels, as well as three aircraft carriers that will house the most advanced maritime strike aircraft in the region.

New naval facilities constructed in India's eastern island chains, roughly 500 miles from the mouth of the Straits of Malacca, will facilitate its power projection into the Pacific. The navy has been conducting joint exercises with other Southeast Asian countries for years. These drills run the gamut from annual training with the Singaporean navy on antisubmarine warfare and advanced naval combat to the maneuvers with both Indonesia and Thailand emphasizing coordinated antipiracy exercises in the Straits of Malacca.

Now India is extending its influence beyond Southeast Asia. Shared concerns over the Beijing-Islamabad-Pyongyang nuclear proliferation axis led to a "long-term cooperative partnership for peace and prosperity" with South Korea, which includes a free-trade pact, bilateral security cooperation and agreements on joint defense production.

More significant is India's strategic partnership with *Japan, founded on a shared desire to see a peaceful multipolar Asia based on democratic values. The two countries will sign a free-trade agreement later this year and have already institutionalized defense cooperation, high-level military exchanges and joint naval exercises in both the Indian Ocean and the Sea of Japan.*

And although Australia's ties with India have cooled somewhat under sinophile Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, a 2009 strategic partnership between the two nations pledges "policy coordination on regional affairs in the Asia region," which is a diplomatic euphemism for shared concerns over China's growing power.

India's increasing role in the Asia-Pacific has been firmly supported by the region's premier naval power, the United States. Since 2001, the U.S. and India have conducted over 40 joint military exercises, including one of the largest multilateral naval exercises ever held in the region, Malabar 2007, which featured three aircraft carriers, 28 surface vessels, 150 aircraft and over 20,000 personnel from India, the U.S., Japan, Australia and Singapore. A 10-year Indo-U.S. defence pact signed in June 2005 deepened intelligence-sharing, military technology transfers, missile-defense collaboration and arms sales.

The question for New Delhi will be how best to leverage this progress for additional security and improved relations throughout the region. Although India's "Look East" policy has clearly met with success, there are many in India who still fail to acknowledge the vital role it is poised to play in Asia. The ability of countries in the region to partner effectively with India would be enhanced significantly were New Delhi to define more concretely its vision for the country's broader role in Asia.

India's partners also will need to learn how to work with the rising regional power. It will be critical to understand that India is not seeking to be a junior partner in an anti-China coalition, but is pursuing its own interests as an emerging power. Heartache will result if policy makers, especially in the U.S., attempt to force India into a familiar mold such as the U.S.-Britain "special relationship." Instead, Washington should champion India's robust participation in key regional economic and political institutions such as the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation group and the Asean Regional Forum.

The Obama administration to date has placed a higher priority on strengthening its ties with Beijing than on pursuing the closer relationship with New Delhi initiated during the Bush administration. That may be changing. President Obama himself recently said, the U.S.-India relationship is the "indispensable partnership of the 21st century." Now it's time to partner more effectively with India in practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avatar

The future might seem difficult but look back 50 years and see where India has come today, and you will know nothing is impossible.


----------



## AViet

First, ASEAN GDP alone is already over 1.5 trillions, not including India GDP.
Second, you may talk a little bit early about India leadership in Asia-Pacific. I do not think any country in the region seriously look into India for military protection against China, other than lip service from diplomats. Military cooperation, perhaps. 
Third, some Indian here like to shamelessly boast about themselves too much. Ethnic Chinese in South East Asia are generally looked up with respect, fear and hatred from ancient time in history. But I can not say the same about Indian immigrants in South East Asia. The opposite may be true. That is a fact you should face when dealing with even weaker South East Asian countries, let alone Vietnam.


----------



## KS

AViet said:


> First, ASEAN GDP alone is already over 1.5 trillions, not including India GDP.
> Second, you may talk a little bit early about India leadership in Asia-Pacific. I do not think any country in the region seriously look into India for military protection against China, other than lip service from diplomats. Military cooperation, perhaps.
> Third, some Indian here like to shamelessly boast about themselves too much. *Ethnic Chinese in South East Asia are generally looked up with respect, fear and hatred* from ancient time in history. But I can not say the same about Indian immigrants in South East Asia. The opposite may be true. That is a fact you should face when dealing with even weaker South East Asian countries, let alone Vietnam.




Thanks for not looking us with hatred....we out there to make friends ...not enemies.

BTW this was the Chola empire at its zenith with its sway over Maly peninsula,Laos,indonesia etc.

Link

2 nd Link


----------



## sudhir007

Avatar said:


> The future might seem difficult but look back 50 years and see where India has come today, and you will know nothing is impossible.


yes but if you see the behavior of Indian government or MOD against IN you will find the answer. GOI or MOD does not have much faith or you can say ignoring navy more with the limited budget. but now scenario is change from this decade can you can find our navy will be Rock-on in next 10-15yr. Now Goi want to domination in the south Asia and make impact in the world.


----------



## Kinetic

It will be foolish of India, Japan and Singapore if they don't go for military block with in next decade.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*India Sets Sail for Leadership*
With a larger navy comes greater responsibility for regional security.

By WALTER LADWIG

*Later this week, a flotilla of Indian warships will complete a month-long deployment to the Pacific that included visits to Australia, Indonesia, Singapore and Vietnam. Such an event may be surprising to some, because India is rarely considered a major Asia-Pacific power. However, over the past 18 years New Delhi has made a concerted effort to direct its foreign, economic and military policies eastward. If the country stays on this course, it could become an important force for regional economic and security stability.*

India's eastward focus began in the economic sphere in 1991 with attempts to link its own liberalizing economy to the dynamic "tigers" of Southeast Asia. This process has been slow and sometimes halting. But two decades on, India is set to ink a free trade agreement with the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations that will link 1.6 billion people with a combined GDP of $1.5 trillion by 2012.







These economic linkages are leading to military cooperation with countries such as Singapore, Vietnam and Indonesia. Those governments see India as, in the words of Singaporean Minister-Mentor Lee Kuan Yew, "a useful balance to China's heft." This is all the more important as the Obama administration appears to be paying less attention to Asia even as China is increasingly asserting itself.

*India already possesses the world's fifth-largest navy and Asia's only operational aircraft carrier.* Having introduced its first indigenously constructed nuclear submarine last year, the navy is in the process of acquiring a number of new diesel-electric submarines and surface vessels, as well as three aircraft carriers that will house the most advanced maritime strike aircraft in the region.

New naval facilities constructed in India's eastern island chains, roughly 500 miles from the mouth of the Straits of Malacca, will facilitate its power projection into the Pacific. The navy has been conducting joint exercises with other Southeast Asian countries for years. These drills run the gamut from annual training with the Singaporean navy on antisubmarine warfare and advanced naval combat to the maneuvers with both Indonesia and Thailand emphasizing coordinated antipiracy exercises in the Straits of Malacca.

*Now India is extending its influence beyond Southeast Asia. Shared concerns over the Beijing-Islamabad-Pyongyang nuclear proliferation axis led to a "long-term cooperative partnership for peace and prosperity" with South Korea, which includes a free-trade pact, bilateral security cooperation and agreements on joint defense production.*

More significant is India's strategic partnership with Japan, founded on a shared desire to see a peaceful multipolar Asia based on democratic values. The two countries will sign a free-trade agreement later this year and have already institutionalized defense cooperation, high-level military exchanges and joint naval exercises in both the Indian Ocean and the Sea of Japan.

And although Australia's ties with India have cooled somewhat under sinophile Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, a 2009 strategic partnership between the two nations pledges "policy coordination on regional affairs in the Asia region," which is a diplomatic euphemism for shared concerns over China's growing power.

India's increasing role in the Asia-Pacific has been firmly supported by the region's premier naval power, the United States. *Since 2001, the U.S. and India have conducted over 40 joint military exercises, including one of the largest multilateral naval exercises ever held in the region, Malabar 2007, which featured three aircraft carriers, 28 surface vessels, 150 aircraft and over 20,000 personnel from India, the U.S., Japan, Australia and Singapore. A 10-year Indo-U.S. defence pact signed in June 2005 deepened intelligence-sharing, military technology transfers, missile-defense collaboration and arms sales.*

The question for New Delhi will be how best to leverage this progress for additional security and improved relations throughout the region. Although India's "Look East" policy has clearly met with success, there are many in India who still fail to acknowledge the vital role it is poised to play in Asia. The ability of countries in the region to partner effectively with India would be enhanced significantly were New Delhi to define more concretely its vision for the country's broader role in Asia.

India's partners also will need to learn how to work with the rising regional power. *It will be critical to understand that India is not seeking to be a junior partner in an anti-China coalition, but is pursuing its own interests as an emerging power.*  

*Heartache will result if policy makers, especially in the U.S., attempt to force India into a familiar mold such as the U.S.-Britain "special relationship." Instead, Washington should champion India's robust participation in key regional economic and political institutions such as the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation group and the Asean Regional Forum.* 

The Obama administration to date has placed a higher priority on strengthening its ties with Beijing than on pursuing the closer relationship with New Delhi initiated during the Bush administration. That may be changing. President Obama himself recently said, the U.S.-India relationship is the "indispensable partnership of the 21st century." *Now it's time to partner more effectively with India in practice.* 

Mr. Ladwig is a doctoral candidate in international relations at Merton College, Oxford. 

Walter Ladwig: India Sets Sail for Leadership - WSJ.com


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Pipavav to build world's biggest dry dock*

*AHMEDABAD: Eyeing business from domestic and international shipping lines that ply through the busy sea route between Dubai and Colombo, Pipavav Shipyard (PSL) is all set to construct a new dry dock in Gujarat, which is expected to be the worlds biggest dock to undertake repair and maintenance of vessels operating in the region.*

*Roughly the size of seven soccer fields, the dock will be bigger than Hyundais in South Korea.*

Ship repair and maintenance is a huge business opportunity for us. We will soon be converting our existing wet dock into a dry dock which, at about 680m, will be the biggest dry dock in the world, said Nikhil Gandhi, group chairman, SKIL Infrastructure, the original promoters of Pipavav Shipyard, a BSE-listed company.

Presently, Hyundai has the worlds largest dry-dock at Ulsan, South Korea which is 490m(1,600 feet) long, 115m across and 13.5m deep. A dry dock is a narrow basin or vessel that can be flooded to allow a load to be floated in, then drained to allow that load to come to rest on a dry platform.

Dry docks are used for the construction, maintenance, and repair of ships, boats, and other watercraft. Some dry docks are designed mainly for ship construction whereas others are intended for repairs and maintenance.

The work on the new dry dock, which is about 680m in length and 60m wide, is expected to begin in a couple of months and may cost over Rs 1,000 crore, an official said.

Over 15,000 ships annually ply the busy route between Dubai and Colombo. We are expecting to grab sizeable repair and maintenance work from these shipping lines. We are also expecting to offer our services to India, US and NATO Navy that operate in the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and China Bay regions, Mr Gandhi said.

PSL is planning to enhance its capability to build and repair (dry dock & afloat) most kinds of commercial dry and liquid cargo ships such as: very large crude carriers (VLCC), capsize bulk carriers, Suezmax tankers, Aframax tankers, Panamax bulk carrier and tankers, container ships, chemical tankers, dredgers, platform supply vessels and anchor handling tugs.

*Recently, PSL bagged a Rs 2,600 crore order for building off-shore patrol vessels for the Indian Navy. *This will be the companys first foray into the defence sector. According to official sources, the companys order book currently stands at over Rs 7,000 crore.

PSL already has a dry dock that has been converted from a wet dock and measures about 662m in length and 65m in width. It is capable of accommodating ships of up to 5,00,000 dead weight tonne (DWT) and multiple combinations of smaller vessels, including vessels catering to offshore activities such as offshore supply vessels (OSV), anchor handling tug supply vessels and multi-purpose support vessels. 

Pipavav to build world's biggest dry dock-Shipping / Transport-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johnny boy

Justin Joseph said:


> *Pipavav to build world's biggest dry dock*
> 
> *AHMEDABAD: Eyeing business from domestic and international shipping lines that ply through the busy sea route between Dubai and Colombo, Pipavav Shipyard (PSL) is all set to construct a new dry dock in Gujarat, which is expected to be the worlds biggest dock to undertake repair and maintenance of vessels operating in the region.*
> 
> *Roughly the size of seven soccer fields, the dock will be bigger than Hyundais in South Korea.*
> 
> Ship repair and maintenance is a huge business opportunity for us. We will soon be converting our existing wet dock into a dry dock which, at about 680m, will be the biggest dry dock in the world, said Nikhil Gandhi, group chairman, SKIL Infrastructure, the original promoters of Pipavav Shipyard, a BSE-listed company.
> 
> Presently, Hyundai has the worlds largest dry-dock at Ulsan, South Korea which is 490m(1,600 feet) long, 115m across and 13.5m deep. A dry dock is a narrow basin or vessel that can be flooded to allow a load to be floated in, then drained to allow that load to come to rest on a dry platform.
> 
> Dry docks are used for the construction, maintenance, and repair of ships, boats, and other watercraft. Some dry docks are designed mainly for ship construction whereas others are intended for repairs and maintenance.
> 
> The work on the new dry dock, which is about 680m in length and 60m wide, is expected to begin in a couple of months and may cost over Rs 1,000 crore, an official said.
> 
> Over 15,000 ships annually ply the busy route between Dubai and Colombo. We are expecting to grab sizeable repair and maintenance work from these shipping lines. We are also expecting to offer our services to India, US and NATO Navy that operate in the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and China Bay regions, Mr Gandhi said.
> 
> PSL is planning to enhance its capability to build and repair (dry dock & afloat) most kinds of commercial dry and liquid cargo ships such as: very large crude carriers (VLCC), capsize bulk carriers, Suezmax tankers, Aframax tankers, Panamax bulk carrier and tankers, container ships, chemical tankers, dredgers, platform supply vessels and anchor handling tugs.
> 
> *Recently, PSL bagged a Rs 2,600 crore order for building off-shore patrol vessels for the Indian Navy. *This will be the companys first foray into the defence sector. According to official sources, the companys order book currently stands at over Rs 7,000 crore.
> 
> PSL already has a dry dock that has been converted from a wet dock and measures about 662m in length and 65m in width. It is capable of accommodating ships of up to 5,00,000 dead weight tonne (DWT) and multiple combinations of smaller vessels, including vessels catering to offshore activities such as offshore supply vessels (OSV), anchor handling tug supply vessels and multi-purpose support vessels.
> 
> Pipavav to build world's biggest dry dock-Shipping / Transport-Transportation-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


great news indeed.........


----------



## Kinetic

johnny boy said:


> great news indeed.........



L&T and Tamil Nadu govt building *Asia's largest shipyard* in Tamil Nadu. L&T makes lots of defence staffs mainly naval. 

The Hindu : Tamil Nadu / Chennai News : First phase of Asia's largest shipyard by next year: Stalin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

Kinetic said:


> L&T and Tamil Nadu govt building *Asia's largest shipyard* in Tamil Nadu. L&T makes lots of defence staffs mainly naval.
> 
> The Hindu : Tamil Nadu / Chennai News : First phase of Asia's largest shipyard by next year: Stalin



Pipavav and L&T both have facilities to build ships of Navy and are in line to get some orders.


----------



## lhuang

> L&T and Tamil Nadu govt building Asia's largest shipyard in Tamil Nadu. L&T makes lots of defence staffs mainly naval.
> 
> The Hindu : Tamil Nadu / Chennai News : First phase of Asia's largest shipyard by next year: *Stalin*



Stalin? Lol


----------



## Capt.Popeye

lhuang said:


> Stalin? Lol



Not the Stalin of huge bushy moustaches, but Stalin (deputy Chief Minister of a southern state) whose father; for some mysterious reason, is/was an admirer of that 'Stalin'.


----------



## RPK

*Brute Gorilla: French Naval Ship Tonnerre (Mistral Class) at Cochin
*












rench Naval Ship Tonnerre, a Mistral Class Vessel has berthed at Kochi today. The Ship would cast off on 12th June. The Ships Commanding Officer Commander Philleppe Ebanga called on Rear Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Sea Training today morning.


----------



## RPK

Zvezdochka signed sub contract with Indian Navy - BarentsObserver

*
Zvezdochka signed sub contract with Indian Navy*
2010-06-08
The Zvezdochka yard in Severodvinsk has signed a contract with the Indian Ministry of Defence on the service and modernization of the &#8220;Sindhurakshak&#8221; diesel-powered submarine.

The contract is the first ever negotiated by Zvezdochka without middlemen, Regnum reports.

The Zvezdochka yard had been responsible for service of Indian subs since 1997.

The &#8220;Sindhurakshak&#8221; is one of India&#8217;s ten Sindhughosh-class diesel-electric submarines, an Indian variant of the Russian Kilo class subs. They were designed as part of Project 877, and built under a contract between Rosvooruzhenie and the Indian Ministry of Defence.

According to Wikipedia, the submarines have a displacement of 3,000 tonnes, a maximum diving depth of 300 meters, top speed of 18 knots, and are able to operate solo for 45 days with a crew of 53. The final unit was the first to be equipped with the 3M-54 Klub (SS-N-27) antiship cruise missiles with a range of 220 km.


----------



## gogbot

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not the Stalin of huge bushy moustaches, but Stalin (deputy Chief Minister of a southern state) whose father; for some mysterious reason, is/was an admirer of that 'Stalin'.



Don't forget India is a socialist state , And has a communist party


----------



## RPK

*Naval personnel completes aeronautical course*












NAVAL PERSONNEL COMPLETES AERONAUTICAL COURSE

The fourth Convocation Ceremony of the Naval Institute of Aeronautical Technology (NIAT) was held at the Udaan auditorium at Naval Base today. During the ceremony, a total of 330 Naval Air Technical personnel who successfully completed the MTech, BSc, Post Diploma and Diploma courses were awarded certificates by Cochin University of Science and Technology (CUSAT). Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral KN Sushil, was the Chief Guest of the function. Dr Ramchandran Thekkedath, Vice Chancellor, Cochin University of Science and Technology (CUSAT) was the Guest of Honour. Commodore VR Kandru, Director, NIAT and Dr N Chandramohan Kumar, Registrar CUSAT were amongst the other dignitaries present.

In his address, Vice Admiral KN Sushil, acknowledged the gratitude of the Indian Navy to CUSAT for embracing the Navy as a part of the University family. The Admiral stressed that in this age of advanced technology, it is imperative that we know our enemy, not only mentally and physically but also by the systems he operates. Dr R Thekkedath emphasized the role of discipline in professionalism.

NIAT, the alma mater of all aviation technical personnel of the Indian Navy, has a glorious history which dates back to 1956. The Institute has been designated the Centre for Aeronautical Science and Technology (CASAT) by CUSAT. NIAT is equipped with latest facilities and simulators for imparting training on all types of naval aircraft, where trainees from friendly foreign nations also undergo training. NIAT presently conducts MTech, BSc, Diploma and Advanced Diploma programs in the field of Aeronautics under a curriculum approved by CUSAT and Indian Navy. These programmes of the Institute have been approved by the All India Council of Technical Education, New Delhi. Presently, CUSAT has accredited about 80 courses conducted by the Indian Navy following an MOU signed between CUSAT and Indian Navy in 2002.


----------



## Indiarox

lhuang said:


> Stalin? Lol



We are not talking about this guy



[/URL][/IMG]
we are taking about this guy



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## KS

*Su 33 vs Mig 29K*

Which one is a better carrier based fighter ..?

I tried to research it myself ..but the more i dig deep the more im getting into a dilemma as to wich one is better..?

Can somebody help out..?


----------



## gogbot

Karthic Sri said:


> *Su 33 vs Mig 29K*
> 
> Which one is a better carrier based fighter ..?
> 
> I tried to research it myself ..but the more i dig deep the more im getting into a dilemma as to wich one is better..?
> 
> Can somebody help out..?



There really is no comparison there , Su-33 may have some more A2S weapons .

Apart from that Su-33 is to big to work on out carrier , it limited the number of planes we could have carried.

That's why i think we opted for Mig-29K

This has also led to the Su-33 becoming more expensive that Mig-29K

So due to the effect of economies of Scale , Russian Navy now finds it cheaper to replace its Su-33 with Mig-29K because they are now cheaper due to IN orders


----------



## sancho

rpraveenkum said:


> *Brute Gorilla: French Naval Ship Tonnerre (Mistral Class) at Cochin
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rench Naval Ship Tonnerre, a Mistral Class Vessel has berthed at Kochi today. The Ship would cast off on 12th June. The Ships Commanding Officer Commander Philleppe Ebanga called on Rear Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Sea Training today morning.



Mh, are they advertising the Mistral class for IN? 

Russia want's to buy one and build 3 of them under licence and with ToT and as I always said that should be interesting for us too. Especially in combination with the new L-CAT landing vehicle:


----------



## sancho

Karthic Sri said:


> thanx gog...but wat i really wanted was fighter to fighter comparison..one on one ..whicj is the better one....



The simple fact that Russian navy are replacing the old Su 33 with new Mig 29Ks should tell you that the Migs are better, because Russia wouldn't field less capable fighters right?

Besides that they are much more improved versions of the Mig 29s, PESA radar, multi role capable, 4 times lower RCS, increased fuel and more weapon stations. But one of their main advantages is less weight. The Su 33, like all Flankers are very heavy and especially on STOBAR carriers this is a problem at take off. AFAIK they had to take off will limited fuel only, when they carry a usefuel weapon load and must be re-fueld in air again. Mig 29Ks instead have should take off with a good weapon load and still enough range.

Also IN wanted naval versions of Su 30 MKI for our carriers, but they are simply too big for medium class carriers like Gorshkov, or Vikrant.

Compared to older Su33, the Migs should have clear advantages, but more interesting to me are, how good Chinas new J-15s (illegal copys of Su 33s with canards) will be. I guess they will have a lower RCS and till their first carriers will be ready, it should have AESA radars too. 
Although Gorshkov and Vikrant are only for the air defense and maritime patrol role around our costal lines, I can't understand why IN didn't waited till the Zhuk AESA is ready, also why they didn't chose TVC, which should give advantages at the take off.
Not sure how good our Mig 29Ks will be against J-15 with more radar range, reduced RCS, more and heavier weapons... 

Not a real comparison, but maybe it still helps.


----------



## KEETARP

> Besides that they are much more improved versions of the Mig 29s, PESA radar, multi role capable, 4 times lower RCS



PESA radar - You must be referring to Bars-29 offered with M2/mrca , Mig29K only have Zhuk-M (which is MSA)

4 times lower RCS - This is just speculation , 4 times what - in dB or m2 . With Russians assume it with pinch of salt 

Karthic - I think your query has been answered well .


----------



## sancho

LT.PRATEEK said:


> PESA radar - You must be referring to Bars-29 offered with M2/mrca , Mig29K only have Zhuk-M (which is MSA)
> 
> 4 times lower RCS - This is just speculation , 4 times what - in dB or m2 . With Russians assume it with pinch of salt
> 
> Karthic - I think your query has been answered well .



Correct, my mistake about the radar, the RCS reduction instead was an official figure and was stated in a press release by Mikoyan as far as I know.


----------



## Haanzo

sancho said:


> Correct, my mistake about the radar, the RCS reduction instead was an official figure and was stated in a press release by Mikoyan as far as I know.



no i believe the RCS FIGURES ARE TRUE ..did you guys notice the SAW -TOOTH edges on the radome of the mig-29k ...the russians are finally serious about RCS


----------



## flanker143

guys any news or specs about iac2, i heard sum rumors about the queen Elizabeth class being sold to India ..........

is it true ????


----------



## keyboard

*Is their any difference b/w nuclear powered carrier and diesel powered carrier ?? apart from range cause m read that both have almost same range *


----------



## sancho

Haanzo said:


> no i believe the RCS FIGURES ARE TRUE ..did you guys notice the SAW -TOOTH edges on the radome of the mig-29k ...the russians are finally serious about RCS



I also think they are true, and against Flanker size fighters that will be an advantage, against smaller fighters, or Eurocanards it's an disadvantage.
No I didn't noticed that, can you provide some pics?



keyboard said:


> Is their any difference b/w nuclear powered carrier and diesel powered carrier ?? apart from range cause m read that both have almost same range



Diesel propulsion needs fuel which limits the range, nuclear propulsion not. The only thing that limits the nuclear propelled carrier are their crew which needs food, water and other logistical things, as well as the range of their carrier fleet (destroyers, frigats, tankers...), because these will have normal propulsion only.


----------



## Haanzo

> I also think they are true, and against Flanker size fighters that will be an advantage, against smaller fighters, or Eurocanards it's an disadvantage.
> No I didn't noticed that, can you provide some pics?



here they are sancho


see near the anti reflective dark paint near the nose ,u can notice 3 triangle shapes


----------



## Marxist

*Navy to commission two fast attack craft this month *

New Delhi, Jun 13 (PTI) To provide more teeth to its coastal security and surveillance capabilities, the Navy will induct two more water jet propelled Fast Attack Craft (FACs) in Visakhapatnam by this month-end.

The two FACs, built by Kolkata-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), will be based in the eastern coast to facilitate Navy to carry out patrols and intercept rogue ships, Navy officers said here today.

Named INS Cankaso and INS Kondul, two island territories of India, these would be the fifth and sixth FACs under the Car Nicobar class of craft that India began building in 2007.

The Navy has already inducted four FACs under this class -- Car Nicobar, Chetlat, Korah Divh and Cheriyam -- last year as part of the fast-track process following the Mumbai terror attacks, when Pakistani terrorists used a boat to reach the coast of the metropolis.

fullstory


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know if the ICG has the intention of increasing in size, decreasing or remaining the same, because I read an article that said that the ICG was considering downsizing.


----------



## sancho

Haanzo said:


> here they are sancho
> 
> see near the anti reflective dark paint near the nose ,u can notice 3 triangle shapes



Hi Haanzo, strange, saw that pic several times but didn't noticed that.
You can see it in these pics even better:




It's similar to the saw tooth design on Rafale, or the F117, but these had it all over the airframe. Did you found these on other places of the Mig 29K too (I didn't), or is it just a feature for the frontal RCS?


----------



## Haanzo

^^^ just to reduce the frontal RCS ...mig-29ks are interceptors first then they are strike aircraft ...so frontal RCS is the name of the game here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

^^^^
Guys can u please explain to me how that saw tooth reduces the RCS..?


----------



## sirius4u

Karthic Sri said:


> ^^^^
> Guys can u please explain to me how that saw tooth reduces the RCS..?



Found this article bout stealth features of F 117. hope solves your query... Don curse if it doesn... Thanx...


Stealth techniques today concentrate upon the reduction of the radar cross section and infrared emissions of an airframe, as these parameters are critical to the performance of radar and infrared fire control and guidance systems. 

How this is achieved becomes more evident upon closer examination of a specific design.


The unique geometry of the F-117A reflects the state of the art in RCS modelling techniques in the late 1970s, in stark contrast to the more refined B-2A geometry. The faceting technique derives from the use of the method of geometrical optics (see [1] page 114) which essentially says that an impinging ray (beam) is reflected at an angle equal to the incident angle relative to the normal to the reflecting surface (ie shine a torch beam at a mirror and see the effect). For this to be true though the wavelength must be much smaller than the dimensions of the reflecting flat surface and hence it is clear that the F-117A is designed to defeat high to mid band microwave radars.

By breaking the area of the airframe into flat facets, the designers sought to reflect impinging radar beams away from the radar. This is also the reason why the external geometry has no curved edges. Straight edges reflect principally in directions given by the above rule, therefore by arranging all areas to be flat and all edges to be straight, the designers could ensure that most impinging microwave energy is reflected away from the aircraft at angles which are determined by the instantaneous orientation of the airframe relative to the searching radar. As the frontal RCS is of greatest importance tactically, the edges and surfaces of the airframe about the frontal aspect are all arranged at shallow angles with respect to an impinging wave.

The result is not only a weak radar return but also a continuously scintillating one, scintillation will cause problems in many target tracking systems. In this fashion by clever shaping the RCS of the airframe was dramatically decreased. This alone was however inadequate as other detail contributors to the aircraft's RCS would have dominated the return. Hence the cockpit canopy windows were coated with an electrically conductive layer and the inlets were covered by a fine mesh grill, with holes smaller than the wavelength of the victim radars. Potentially good reflectors such as the engine fan faces and cockpit interior are thus hidden away.

Electrical discontinuities associated with panel edges and control surfaces at angles close to normal to frontal aspect beams could also make a measurable contribution to frontal RCS, therefore the canopy edges, weapon bay, undercarriage doors and FLIR bay have serrated edges. The angles used in the detail features are again shallow with respect to frontal aspect beams.

Shaping has thus been the principal RCS reduction technique used in the F-117A design. In addition, radar absorbent materials were used for some panels and radar absorbent coating over the area of the aircraft. The RCS of the aircraft has been estimated in the range of 0.001-0.01 square metres, which is incidently between 1% to 10 % of the RCS of a typical chicken [1] (subsequently released information indicates it to be closer to 0.001-0.0001 m2).

The aerodynamic penalties incurred by airframe shaping to minimise RCS have been considerable. Sharp edges and flat surfaces create vortices and thus severely disturb laminar flow causing parasitic drag. The large sweepback angle and low aspect ratio results in a shallower lift-curve slope which forces a higher nose attitude in landing configuration, this is confirmed by the high position of the canopy which in turn incurs an additional drag penalty. Another consequence of this effect is limited lift on takeoff requiring taller undercarriage to facilitate the required AoA on rotation. Highly swept wings are also poor performers at low speed, producing considerable lift induced drag, the F-117A will almost certainly have a narrow range of optimal high subsonic operating speeds where the parasitic and lift induced drag terms appropriately balance.


----------



## sancho

Haanzo said:


> ^^^ just to reduce the frontal RCS ...mig-29ks are interceptors first then they are strike aircraft ...so frontal RCS is the name of the game here



Mh, but the fighters don't engage all the time front to front, so it would make sense to use it for the all around RCS. But as we also saw at the Pak Fa prototype, Russia seems to concentrate on frontal mainly and not on all aspect stealth.



Karthic Sri said:


> ^^^^
> Guys can u please explain to me how that saw tooth reduces the RCS..?



The idea is that radar waves will be scattered to different directions and not reflected back, that was the idea behind the F117 stealth shaping too.

This should explain it too:




Here you can see it on these sawtooth on Rafales canards, fuselage, and wings:


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Indian Navy rescues three injured foreign sailors *

*The Indian Navy Wednesday evacuated three Filipino crew members aboard a Bahamian oil tanker after they sustained serious injuries in bad weather in the Arabian Sea, an official said.
*
The three Filipinos were aboard the crude oil-laden tanker from Bahamas, MV Jana, sailing from Saudi Arabia to Galveston port in the US.

The vessel was around 300 miles off Mumbai when the Coast Guard received a distress call here Tuesday evening.

In the high seas, the ship was hit by a huge wave and three crewmen were thrown around and injured seriously.

While one broke his knee, another broke his ribs and legs and the third suffered a hip dislocation with suspected back injuries.

The Indian authorities suggested that the ship alter its course towards Mumbai. The ship finally arrived and waited for the navy's helicopter, around 50 miles off Mumbai.

Despite hazardous weather conditions, the chopper reached the ship and picked up the three injured sailors and brought them safely to the naval airbase, INS Shikra in south Mumbai.

Later, the injured sailors were shifted to Jaslok Hospital where their condition is reported to be stable, the official said. 

Navy rescues three injured sailors


----------



## ironman




----------



## Marxist

*Indian Navy Pursues Fixed-Wing Carrier AEW*

The Indian navy is trying to move ahead with an effort to buy four carrier-based fixed airborne early warning and control aircraft, and a request for information is now on the streets.

The request for information (RFI) calls for aircraft capable of providing &#8220;airborne surveillance, detection and tracking of airborne and surface contacts and control.&#8221;

The navy presently operates a fleet of nine Kamov Ka-31 airborne early warning (AEW) helicopters. The comparatively limited range and time-on-station of an AEW helicopter, however, continues to drive the navy&#8217;s interest in a fixed-wing early warning platform. The navy has had aspirations to acquire a more capable AEW platform for the better part of a decade, but so far has been unable to secure a procurement program for most of the last 10 years. Some navy officials suggest that the acquisition is still not an immediate priority.

It is now six years since the navy first approached Northrop Grumman about the E-2C Hawkeye. At the time, the navy was working hard to identify a fixed-wing AEW platform for the Admiral Gorshkov (INS Vikramaditya) aircraft carrier.

In 2005, the company&#8217;s then-director of AEW programs, David Murray, suggested to the Indian navy that E-2C, with appropriate modifications, could be operated from the Gorshkov&#8217;s angled deck without a steam catapult, though the navy was not persuaded. Northrop Grumman has since been trying to push the E-2 platform as a shore-based asset, and, in 2009, obtained U.S. government clearance to pitch the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye.

With one indigenous aircraft carrier in the pipeline&#8212;and a second to follow&#8212;the navy is convinced it needs a fixed-wing AEW platform, if not for the first, then definitely for the second aircraft carrier.

Earlier this year, Northrop Grumman officials revealed the company was awaiting guidance from the navy following technical briefings. Company executives have also reportedly been in discussion with the navy about the feasibility of installing a catapult launch system on India&#8217;s second indigenous aircraft carrier, a suggestion already under active consideration by naval designers here.

While the navy has variously weighed the option of considering other longer-range rotary-wing airborne early warning and control (AEW&amp;C) platforms, it has persisted with its view that its fleet of Ka-31s simply will not fulfill its early-warning requirements if it has two aircraft carrier battle groups in the coming decade. Doctrine published three years ago emphasized the need for AEW platforms with meaningful time on station.

The new RFI states that the aircraft should be capable of providing an integrated air and surface picture of the area under surveillance in adverse weather and in dense electronic environments. Additionally, it should be capable of being used as a command-and-control platform. The navy is stipulating the aircraft also have a limited maritime patrol and search-and-rescue capabilities.

In a mid-2009 meeting, the navy&#8217;s Directorate of Aircraft Acquisition internally discussed the feasibility of the Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey platform as a potential AEW&amp;C aircraft, but this did not evolve into anything concrete, and any plans to call for information were dropped. At the time, Boeing officials confirmed that they had heard nothing of the Indian navy&#8217;s interest in the V-22 platform, and that the company had not initiated any discussions.

The Indian AEW&amp;C aircraft project, currently under development by the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) in Bangalore, will receive its first modified Embraer ERJ 145 later this year. The program has previously been pitched to the navy as a platform for a shore-based early warning aircraft.

With the first of eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft to be delivered in 2013, the navy is also in the market for six medium-range maritime reconnaissance jets. An evaluation program for the latter requirement is expected to begin this year. 

Indian Navy Pursues Fixed-Wing Carrier AEW | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## sudhir007

INS Sindhurakshak to be delivered in Severodvinsk for refit late July

Indian diesel electric submarine Sindhurakshak (stands for "Sea Giant") will be delivered to Zvezdochka shipyard (Severodvinsk) for modernization late July, said Nadezhda Scherbinina, the head of Zvezdochka press service.

According to her, a dock vessel with the submarine on board sailed off Indian port last weekend and laid a course for Severodvinsk. "Estimated time of the cruise is 40 days", specified Mrs. Scherbinina.

Delegations of Zvezdochka shipyard and Indian defense ministry signed a contract on June 4 in Delhi providing overhaul and modernization of INS Sindhurakshak which will take 2-2.5 years.

"The contract on submarine's upgrade was for the first time signed without intermediary of Rosoboronexport", pointed out the yard's representative.

Being specialized in overhaul and utilization of nuclear-powered submarines, Zvezdochka has upgraded four Indian diesel electric submarines since 1997 which are INS Sindhuvir, INS Sindhuratna, INS Sindhughosh, and INS Sindhuvijay. The shipyard also continues repair and modernization of similar submarine INS Sindukirti in her home base Vishakhapatnam, India.

All these submarines are Russian-made Project 887EKM (Kilo class) developed by Rubin design bureau, St. Petersburg. They are designed for antisubmarine and antiship warfare; defense of naval bases, coastal and sea lines of communication; reconnaissance and patrol operations. Such submarines have displacement of 2,300 tons; length of 72.6 meters; submerged speed of 19 knots (about 35 kph); test depth of 300 meters; crew of 52; endurance of 45 days. Armament includes six 533-mm torpedo tubes. In the course of modernization subs are equipped with advanced Russian Club-S cruise missile system (developed by Novator Design Bureau) with firing range of about 200 km, Indian sonars USHUS and radio communication systems CCS-MK. INS Sindhurakshak was built in 1997 at Admiralteyskie Verfi shipyard (St. Petersburg) by order of Indian Navy.


----------



## Kinetic

INS Tarkash launched in Russia....












Credit: Indian navy via Livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flanker143

how does the talwar class compare to the shivalik class ?


----------



## flanker143

i read somewhere that india is also developing larger version of arihant ie with greater no. of launch tubes ?? 

is it true ?? @senior members


----------



## Kinetic

flanker143 said:


> how does the talwar class compare to the shivalik class ?



Shivalik class ships compared to Talwar class (those 3 in service) are larger, more advanced, stealthier, carries Barak1 compared to Kashtan, two choppers compared to one. But new Teg class carries much better weapons like Brahmos compared to Klub and VLS Shtil compared to Shtil in Kashmir system in both Shivalik and Talwar.


----------



## Kinetic

flanker143 said:


> i read somewhere that india is also developing larger version of arihant ie with greater no. of launch tubes ??
> 
> is it true ?? @senior members



Its true. India is developing larger version of Arhiant that will carry ~12+ MIRV capable Agni-3SL SLBM. 

Current Arihant can also carry 4 Agni-3SL replacing12 Sagarika missiles.


----------



## Dash

Kinetic said:


> Its true. India is developing larger version of Arhiant that will carry ~12+ MIRV capable Agni-3SL SLBM.
> 
> Current Arihant can also carry 4 Agni-3SL replacing12 Sagarika missiles.


Did we ever happen to test Agni3 SL?, any idea when can it be fielded, may be the time Arihant gets FOC is it?


----------



## jha

flanker143 said:


> i read somewhere that india is also developing larger version of arihant ie with greater no. of launch tubes ??
> 
> is it true ?? @senior members



its very much true...2 larger hulls were reported to be under construction..a total of 3 SSBNs of Arihanth class will be inducted into navy ..and current arihanth will act as test bed for all the techs. being developed..but again this may be just internet rumor...


----------



## jha

Dash said:


> Did we ever happen to test Agni3 SL?, any idea when can it be fielded, may be the time Arihant gets FOC is it?



No..i expect it to be tested when the second one gets FOC...


----------



## Kinetic

Dash said:


> Did we ever happen to test Agni3 SL?, any idea when can it be fielded, may be the time Arihant gets FOC is it?



Agni-3SL under development, will take time. Its miniaturized version of Agni-3. No date given yet but may be by 2012 they will test it. As of now Arihant got Sagarika missile. 750 km with 1000 kg or 1500+ km with 500 kg.


----------



## kali

Can any anyone please tell me the IN submarine about project 75/project 75I & project 76?


----------



## flanker143

they should convert arihant 1 into ssgn when other larger ones come !!!


----------



## sudhir007

Second P-8A Moves To Pax River Testing Site | AVIATION WEEK

Boeing has shifted the second P-8A to the Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Md., to support the U.S. Navy maritime patrol aircraft&#8217;s development program, and the company also is finishing up work on the third and final flight test aircraft.

The second P-8A, designated T-2, is the first with the primary mission system. The aircraft, which first flew with the mission equipment installed on June 8, was shifted to Pax River on June 19.

Prior to that it already underwent system checkout during a mission operating alongside a U.S. Navy P-3 based at Whidbey Island, Wash., according to Chuck Dabundo, Boeing vice president in charge of the project.

Flight trials with T-3 are due to begin in the third quarter. The aircraft also will be used for mission system testing, but the key role will be weapons certification. The P-8A is to carry torpedoes and the Boeing-built Standoff Land Attack Missile &#8211; Expanded Response.

Dabundo says that the program remains &#8220;in good shape&#8221; to meet the late 2013 initial operational capability (IOC) target the Navy has set. Reaching IOC will involve six aircraft to be bought under the first low-rate initial production contract, as well as availability of aircraft T4-6, which will be used to train personnel (deliveries of those three aircraft are planned for the second, third and fourth quarter of next year).

Meanwhile, the Navy is finalizing plans for the increment 2 aircraft (also called spiral 1) for upgrades to the P-8A that would be introduced in 2016. The enhancements will center on expanding the acoustic capabilities of the submarine-hunting aircraft. Australia is involved in the dialogue as part of the country&#8217;s discussions to become the second export customer for the P-8, following India, which is buying eight P-8Is. Another upgrade, increment three (or Spiral 2), would follow in 2019.

*Next month Boeing and India plan to conduct the final design review. First-aircraft construction would begin in the fourth quarter, with deliveries to India to start in 2012. The Indian aircraft features a few differences from the P-8A, including a magnetic anomaly detector, second sea-search radar to provide 360 deg. coverage (Boeing has selected, but not identified the supplier), and air-to-air search capabilities.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flanker143

hey guys why there's not much discussions of kolkata class destroyers around ??


----------



## Indiarox

kali said:


> Can any anyone please tell me the IN submarine about project 75/project 75I & project 76?



Project 75 / Scorpene
Under the Project 75 program, the MoD approved construction of two types of new-generation submarines in 1997. And in 1999 negotiations for the Scorpene submarines began with Thomson-CSF, which later became Thales, and which by 2005 jointly owned Amaris with French shipyard DCN.

The Scorpene is a conventional submarine with classical diesel propulsion. It is 219 feet long and has a speed of over 20 knots for a displacement of 1,700 tonnes. With 31 men on board it can remain at sea for about 50 days and can dive to a depth of more than a thousand feet.

The Scorpene Submarine has been jointly developed by DCN of France and Navantia Spain and incorporates the very latest Naval technology. At the heart of the submarine is the SUBTICS integrated combat system, a highly computerised central management system, which oversees all of the submarines sensors and its seapons. Each Scorpene will have a total complement of just 31.

Submarines are, in fact, the ultimate stealth weapons. Despite advances in sonar technology over the decades, detecting, tracking and targeting submarines remains extremely difficult, particularly in the Indian Ocean where the salinity of the seas and the presence of thermal zones of variable water temperature, make submarine detection extremely difficult. Submarines like the Scorpene make this game of detection and counter-detection even tougher. Designed to be extremely silent, the Scorpene can loiter under water for days, scouring the seas through long-range passive sonar signals, which detect the presence of other submarines and warships in the vicinity.

Designated as Project-75 Scorpene, it will see the latest in French conventional submarine building technology being turned into reality by the expert and experienced technocrats of MDL. The project will be managed by ARMARIS, the prime contractor from the French side and executed in India by MDL. Transfer of Technology will involve training MDL engineers and technicians in France as well as training in Indian Navy personnel in operating and maintaining these sophisticated submarines. The Scorpene represents the state of the art craftsmanship in conventional submarine design and construction. Its combat management system and low acoustic signature give it an edge over contemporary submarines.

The Scorpene construction put the challenge of absorbing yet another different technology and East Yard rose to the occasion and accepted it with determination. Already the efforts have started bearing fruit and East Yard is well advanced in its path of constructing a trial section as required by the French technology supplier DCN. With new technology comes new tasks and East Yard has adequately geared itself up to accomplish them within the constraints of an exacting schedule, by upgrading the welding stations and other machinery in a time bound manner.

In November 2002 the Government approved a long term perspective plan for indigenous construction of submarines and acquisition of national competence in submarine building. Project 75 is part of this plan. Mazagon Docks Limited, Mumbai was identified as the yard to ultimately construct French designed Scorpene Submarines on successful completion of negotiations with the French Company. However, no final decision on the proposal had been taken.

In April 2003 French Defence Minister Michele Alliot Marie Monday pledged stronger military ties with India at the end of talks with Indian leaders focussed on the supply of submarines and fighter jets. The possible sale to India of six French designed Scorpene submarines as well as Mirage fighter planes came up in the talks. If the deal had been signed in 2003, the first Indian built Scorpene would have been ready in 2010 and the sixth in 2016. However India was pressing Paris to stop the sales of French weapons to Pakistan before clinching the Scorpene deal.

Frances naval construction company DCN was to sign a contract in September 2005 to supply India with six Scorpene type submarines. Defence electronics group Thales, prime contractor for the system, had signed an agreement with the Bombay-based naval shipyard Mazagon Dock for a transfer of technology so that the subs could be built there. The contract, estimated to cost $3.5 billion, was signed at the Defence Ministry by representatives of the Indian and French governments.

The Indian Ministry of Defence, under pressure from the Indian Navy and facing an ultimatum from the French government, agreed to buy the six Scorpene submarines for $4.6 billion  $1.4 billion more than the price tag negotiated in 2002. The increased cost was blamed on the prolonged negotiations that invalidated the $3.2 billion price tag agreed in 2002.

In September 2005 President Jacques Chirac confirmed an order from India for six Franco-Spanish Scorpene submarines as he received visiting Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh at the Elysee palace. The Scorpene order is valued at 2.4 bln eur. The deal had been in the works for several years. The Scorpene submarines are built by France's DCN shipyards and Spain's Izar.

It will add to fleet strength which was projected to rise to 24 from the current 16.



Program Schedule
DCNS, the French firm that developed the Scorpene, assured the Indian Navy in early 2008 that issues surrounding technology transfer had been taken care of and the first of the six Scorpene submarines would roll out by 2012. The remaining five were scheduled to follow at a rate of one per year. But by May 2008 the Rs 18,798-crore Scorpene submarine project had run into rough weather due to delay in technology transfer. The navy may not be able to induct the first submarine by the 2012 deadline, with the French yet to part with crucial details of technological know-how, including design and drawing documentation. A senior navy official confirmed to HT that the project had been delayed by a year due to teething problems.

Complexity of the construction can be judged from the fact that the first submarine of the series will be delivered in year 2012 and the rest in the following five years one annually. By late 2007 there had been slippages in the gigantic Rs 18,798 crore project to construct six Scorpene submarines at MDL, slated for delivery between 2012 and 2017.

On 26 March 2009 French naval defence system contractor DCNS said there had been initial teething trouble in the transfer of technology for the Indian Navys Scorpene submarine project but they had been resolved. Three of the six Scorpene submarines are being built at the Mazagaon Dock Limited (MDL) as part of the Indian Navys P75 project. By one estimate the project is worth Rs 13,000 crore and all the submarines would be delivered by 2017 end, Patrick Boissier, Chairman and CEO of DCNS Group said.


----------



## CONNAN

The Hindu : States / Andhra Pradesh : Two more Water Jet Propelled Fast Attack Craft to join Navy

*Governor to commission INS Cankarso and INS Kondul*

Two Water Jet Propelled Fast Attack Craft (WJFAC) of the Navy  INS Cankarso and INS Kondul  will be commissioned here on Tuesday by Andhra Pradesh Governor E.S.L. Narasimhan.

According to a spokesman of the Eastern Naval Command here, Yard 2061 (Cankarso) and Yard 2062 (Kondul) were formally handed over to the Navy in May 2010 by the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited (GRSE), Kolkata. The ships are the fifth and sixth of the Car Nicobar class Fast Attack Craft.

Seen as ideal replacements for the erstwhile Seaward Defence Boats (SDBs), these ships bear testimony to the Navy's commitment to indigenisation. Conceived, designed and built indigenously at the GRSE, these small yet highly manoeuvrable craft are ideally suited for their intended deployment along the coast.

*Maritime security*

A large number of initiatives were launched in the recent past to enhance maritime security, including coastal and offshore defence, the spokesman said. These include augmenting the existing numbers and the technology of the patrol craft.

The safe operability of the new WJFACs in shallow waters and at high speeds, and their day-night surveillance capability, coupled with enhanced fire power, is expected to give a tremendous boost to combating asymmetric threats emanating from the sea and further enhance the coastal security.

Named after the pristine island located in the Nicobar group, INS Kondul is commanded by Lieutenant Commander Shashidhar R. Patil. INS Cankarso, named after an island off Goa, has Lieutenant Commander Arun Bahuguna at the helm.

The ships, measuring close to 50 metres in length and displacing 325 tonnes, can achieve speeds in excess of 30 knots. They have a complement of four officers and 45 sailors.

*To be based at Goa*

Built for extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol, with advanced MTU engines and latest communication sets, they will be based at Goa and operate under the Flag Officer Goa Area towards further augmenting the surveillance along the West Coast.


----------



## praveen007

Indian Navy to Buy Advanced Trainers
India Defence Online, New Delhi  The Indian Navy is once again restructuring its plans of acquiring 17 Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJTs) of BAE systems which will be manufactured under licence by the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL).

According to the Indian Navy, the acquisition of Hawk AJTs is crucial to boost the capabilities of its fighter pilots and training them in an advanced multi-role fighter like the Hawk AJT is imperative. The Hawk AJT consists of a state-of-the-art avionics suite and navigation/attack system, a modern glass cockpit and HOTAS (Hands on Throttle and Stick) controls.

The navigation and attack system comprises of many sub-systems inter-connected through a digital multiplex data bus. It provides the flight, navigation and weapon aiming information displayed on the head-up-display and the head-down multi-functional display. 


Indian Navy to Buy Advanced Trainers | India Defence Online


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy inducts two new warships*


The Indian Navy Tuesday inducted two indigenously built fast attack craft, INS Cankarso and INS Kondul, into its fleet in the coastal city of Visakhapatnam.

Andhra Pradesh Governor E.S.L. Narasimhan commissioned the ships at a function at the naval base here that was also attended by Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command Vice Admiral Anup Singh.

Fitted with a 30-mm CRN-91 gun and Igla missiles and light and heavy machine guns, the warships will be tasked to detect, locate and destroy small but fast-moving enemy surface craft engaged in covert operations.

'The ships will be tasked in anti-smuggling and fisheries protection operations also. In the long run, these ships can help in ensuring stability in India's maritime zones of responsibility,' a navy spokesman said.

INS Cankarso and INS Kondul use water jet propulsion technology, which has gained acceptance as the leading means of propulsion for all types of high-speed marine vessels. The ships, built by the Kolkata-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, can achieve speed of over 35 knots.

'These features are an improvement over the previous fast attack craft ships,' the spokesman said.

The navy is planning to soon induct eight similar vessels of the the Car Nicobar Class V and VI series in its fleet.
SEARCH


----------



## Marxist

*Navy to buy submarine mine laying equipment*

The Navy is planning to buy Submarine Mine Laying Equipment (SMILE) to augment existing capabilities of its conventional fleet.

It has issued a Request for Information (RFI) to vendors and manufacturers seeking details in this regard, a Navy officer said in New Delhi on Sunday.

The Navy at present has a fleet of 16 conventional submarines, but is in the process of adding a few more when the Scorpene submarines currently being built by Mazgaon Docks are ready for induction and a follow-on project of the type is ordered.

The SMILE, according to the RFI, should be capable of laying 24 ground mines and withstand maximum underwater speeds of the submarine. The basic design of the SMILE should comprise components and sub-systems such as two independent magazines capable of housing at least 12 mines each.

Navy to buy submarine mine laying equipment-Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times


----------



## ejaz007

*Top Indian Naval officer dies in accidental firing *
Updated at: 1225 PST, Wednesday, July 07, 2010

NEW DELHI: The third senior most officer of the Indian Navy was killed in an accidental firing during a training session at its southern Naval base in Kochi on Wednesday. 

The Navy has ordered a Court of Inquiry (CoI) into the accidental death of Rear Admiral SS Jamwal, who was the Chief-of-Staff of the Southern Naval Command in Kochi. 

As per reports, SS Jamwal was shot dead in an accidental firing when the officers of the Southern Naval command were being trained in the firing range of INS Dronacharya in Kochi. 

The tragic incident has come as a major shock for the Naval forces and a CoI probe is likely to throw light on the sequence of events leading to the death of Rear Admiral Jamwal.

Top Indian Naval officer dies in accidental firing


----------



## IRA

ejaz007 said:


> *Top Indian Naval officer dies in accidental firing *
> Updated at: 1225 PST, Wednesday, July 07, 2010
> 
> NEW DELHI: The third senior most officer of the Indian Navy was killed in an accidental firing during a training session at its southern Naval base in Kochi on Wednesday.
> 
> The Navy has ordered a Court of Inquiry (CoI) into the accidental death of Rear Admiral SS Jamwal, who was the Chief-of-Staff of the Southern Naval Command in Kochi.
> 
> As per reports, SS Jamwal was shot dead in an accidental firing when the officers of the Southern Naval command were being trained in the firing range of INS Dronacharya in Kochi.
> 
> The tragic incident has come as a major shock for the Naval forces and a CoI probe is likely to throw light on the sequence of events leading to the death of Rear Admiral Jamwal.
> 
> Top Indian Naval officer dies in accidental firing



*Mystery shrouds top naval officer's death*

Mystery shrouds the death of a top official of the Southern Naval Command S S Jamwal, who died on Wednesday after a bullet pierced his skull, with the police suspecting suicide but the navy describing it as a case of "accidental firing" 51-year-old Rear Admiral Jamwal, Chief of Staff of the Southern Naval Command, the second ranked naval officer here, was at the training establishment's small arms firing range of 'INS Dronacharya' when the accidental firing occurred around 1030 Hours, naval spokespersons said.

The Navy has ordered an investigation into his death but it was tightlipped about how the accident occurred.

A case of 'unnatural death' has been registered and top police sources said on condition of anonymity that it appeared to be a case of suicide. Family problems could be behind it, they said.

The body of Admiral Jamwal, a highly accomplished officer, was shifted to a hospital and further probe is in progress. 

However, the local naval establishment dismissed reports of suicide as speculative.

"If the Chief of Staff wants to commit suicide he need not not go to the firing range. He was accompanied by his entire staff including the staff of Dronacharya. It was an official, planned visit to a firing range to check the progress of training.

"He was accompanied by his full staff including the Executive Officer of Dronacharya, the firing officer, head of the range, everyone prresent," Commodore Ajayakumar told reporters.

Commodore Kumar, Commanding Officer of 'INS Venduruthy' and naval officer in charge of Kerala, said that Jamwal died as a 9 mm pistol he was inspecting accidentally went off. 

Jamwal was at 'INS Dronacharya' on an official visit to monitor training of the second batch of 'Sagar Prahatri Bal', the new force being raised by the navy for coastal security in which 24 cadets were undergoing training. The training had commenced on Monday and today was the day for firing practice, he said.

The Rear Admiral, Commodore Kumar said, had said he himself would do some firing practice and first used the Insas and later the 9 mm pistol. Unfortunately the pistol misfired twice.

While he was inspecting it from close range to ascertain the cause of the misfiring, it suddenly went off, he said.

"The muzzle was pointing towards his head and during that time the gun went off accidentally," Commodore Kumar said.

Though he was rushed to the hospital, he was declared brought dead. Jamwal, who hailed from Jammu, leaves his wife, son and a daughter. 

Commodore Kumar said a board of inquiry has been ordered to go into the incident to find out the reasons and it would file a report in 10 days.

Ruling out suicide, he said Admiral Jamwal was a very happy man. "I had never seen in despair. There were a lot of trainees there and his staff officer was accompanying him," he said.

Rear Admiral Jamwal was commissioned in the Executive Branch of the Indian Navy as a Surface Warfare Officer on July 1, 1980, and had specialised in anti-submarine warfare (ASW).

He was an alumnus of Lawrence School at Sanawar, National Defence Academy (NDA), Grechko Naval War College in the then USSR, Defence Services Staff College at Wellington and Army War College at Mhow. 

His appointments included tenures on Indian naval ships -- Taragiri, Atul, Rajput, Ranvijay and Command of Ships Vibhuti and Kuthar, Commissioning Executive Officer of Guided Missile Destroyer INS Delhi and Commissioning Commanding Officer of Guided Missile Frigate INS Beas.

His staff appointments at Naval headquarters included Joint Director of Staff Requirement and Director Naval Operations.

During his training assignments, he was the Executive Officer at Naval Academy in Goa and Instructor at ASW School, Kochi. He has also been the Aide-de-Camp to the President of India between 1983 and 1985.

On promotion to Flag Rank on September 1 last year, he took over as Chief of Staff of the Southern Naval Command, which also handles all training activities of the Navy.

Prior to this, he was a Naval Attache at the Indian Embassy at Moscow, Russia.


----------



## CONNAN

*INDIAN POSEIDON FACTORY ROLLOUT AND FLIGHT TEST*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KEETARP

Vikramaditya Combat Management System (VCMS) 

I was reading about AEGIS combat weapon system of US navy for last 2 days , when I came across its Russian Equivalent .
Thought of Sharing it with you , if posted before plz ignore it . 






Above is the layout of The 'Lesorub-E' CMS (E stands for Export variant ) combat management system onboard Vikramaditya carrier .
Export variant will only differ from original one in 2 aspects 
-All the Russian processors will be replaced by COTS
-All the software,inputs,outputs will be in English language interface instead of Russian 

Lesorub-E' CMS was installed on the Indian 'Vikramaditya' carrier (former 'Admiral Gorshkov') in Oct2009 and has gone initial stage of trials successfully .
According to the developer, NPO 'Mars', the system is designed for combat control of a ship and a task force on basis of the weapon integration into one complex and for the automation of decision making concerning force and armament engagement. 

Management system Layout will have 
CMS Central post
Combat Information center 
Pilot house
Flag CP
Main CP
Aircraft Control Post
Alternate CP 
Backup Air-Craft control

Tech characteristics and technologies:

1) X-band wireless radio channel 0.95 Mbit/s;
2) Intel processors' based disposed computing system;
3) Local net - Ethernet 10/100/1000, RS-485;
4) Weapon integration standards Ethernet, MIL STD-1553B, RS-232, RS-422, RS-485;
5) Fusing of 4 information channels (radar, TV, map, targets) on each terminal;
6) L-band Data-Link Terminal 
7) Recording of all system information in real time.

VCMS will control following weapons system
CIWS gattling gun , anti-torpedo CIWS
Torpedo tubes 
6 x kashtan complex ADS
4 x barak2 complex ADS

A tactical sea-battle picture will be created using data from Ship's onboard Primary and secondary sensors fused with inputs from battle group's other ships/frigates and airborne AEW/ASW aircrafts .
Whole carrier battle field will be linked by Link II (two) datalink system plus IFF interrogator and transponder units, all made by Bangalore-based Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL). 
*Similar Link2 terminal equips Boeing-P8 + Sea-king + Dhruv + Ka31/28 rotors , also Shivalik class frigates + Kolkata class destroyers* .



> Link II is a communication system that, using HF, VHF and UHF radios, is designed to connect IN warships, submarines, helicopters, fixed-wing aircraft and shore establishments, enabling them to exchange messages and tactical data &#8216;in a speedy, reliable and secure manner&#8217;. So far, three Link II implementations have been developed: a Situational Awareness Data Link (SADL) for warships plus installations for the Kamov KA31 AEW helicopter and the AgustaWestland Sea King Mk 42B ASW/ASuW aircraft.
> 
> As part of its tactical data comms function, Link II generates the tactical picture using data from sensors including radar, sonar and EW equipment. Air, surface, subsurface and &#8216;special&#8217; tracks can be exchanged between different datalink platforms, says BEL, while air raid warnings and radar/radio silence orders can be distributed through the system. In addition to all the track information, other types of data available over the link include ESM intercept bearings, aircraft status, over-the-horizon-targeting (OTHT) messages and orders.
> It also carries out wide area network (WAN) functions including modifications of address lists and network numbers, is capable of multi-circuit operation from a single platform and handles forward error correction, interfacing with modems, &#8216;tactical devices&#8217; satellite communications, telephone lines and even &#8216;Sanchar&#8217; the radio telegram service run by Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. It also does LAN and tactical data channel management.
> Because its message formats are different, Link II is not compatible with NATO datalink systems such as Link 11 (eleven), Link 22 and Link 16, but a BEL engineer told RotorHUB that it could be made compatible through gateways if a customer wanted it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringphnx

Six New-Generation Submarines for Indian Navy Worth Over Rs 50,000 crore​
If you thought the Rs 42,000 crore project to procure 126 multi-role fighters for the IAF was the "mother of all defence deals", think again. The stage is now being set for an even bigger projectthis one worth over Rs 50,000 crore for six new-generation submarines for the Indian Navy.

The Defence Acquisitions Council (DAC), chaired by defence minister A K Antony, has finally decided that three of the six submarines will be constructed at Mazagon Docks (MDL) in Mumbai and one at Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL) in Visakhapatnam, with the help of a foreign collaborator.

"The other two submarines will either be imported from the foreign vendor directly or constructed at a private shipyard in India. Fresh estimates show each of these six diesel-electric submarines will cost almost Rs 8,500 crore," a source said.

Under the programmecalled Project-75 India (P-75I)apart from stealth, land-attack capability and the ability to incorporate futuristic technologies, all the six new submarines will be equipped with air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems to boost their operational capabilities.

Conventional diesel-electric submarines have to surface every few days to get oxygen to recharge their batteries. With AIP systems, they can stay submerged for much longer periods, narrowing the gap with nuclear-powered submarines which can operate underwater for virtually unlimited periods.

The selection of the foreign collaborator for P-75I will, of course, take time because a RFP (request for proposal) will first have to be issued to submarine manufacturers like Rosoboronexport (Russian), DCNS/Armaris (French), HDW (German) and Navantia (Spain). Shortlisting and detailed technical and commercial negotiations will follow, before the actual contract can be inked.

Navy has reasons to be worried. By 2015 or so, it will be left with just half of its present fleet of 15 ageing diesel-electric submarines10 Russian Kilo-class, four German HDW and one Foxtrot. Moreover, it has been hit hard by the almost three-year delay in the ongoing Project-75 for six French Scorpene submarines at MDL, under which the vessels were to roll out one per year from 2012 onwards, with price escalation pushing the total cost beyond Rs 20,000 crore, as was first reported by TOI.

For P-75I, the second line of submarines, the navy was keen on a private domestic shipyard to tie-up with the foreign vendor since it felt MDL was already "overloaded" with orders and quick delivery schedules were "critical".

But the DAC has decided otherwise, holding that the infrastructure and capabilities acquired by MDL in the Scorpene project could not be allowed to go waste. "Lets hope thing go smoothly now, and instead of 10 years, the navy gets its first submarine under P-75I in six to seven years," an official said.

Submarines can be game-changers in any conflict. And if they are armed with nuclear-tipped missiles, they provide the most effective strategic deterrent available around the world at this point of time. The US and Russia, after strategic arms reduction pacts, in fact, plan to retain over 60% of their nuclear weapons in the shape of SLBMs (submarine-launched ballistic missiles) fitted on nuclear-powered submarines called "boomers", or SSBNs.

Though India does not have nuclear submarines and SLBM capabilities at present to complete its "nuclear triad", it hopes to move forward by inducting the Akula-II class attack submarine K-152 Nerpa on a 10-year lease from Russia in October this year, and then the first indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant by early-2012.

Pakistan, incidentally, already has its first Mesma AIP-equipped submarine, PNS Hamza, the third of the French Agosta-90B submarines it has inducted since 1999. It is now looking to induct three advanced Type-214 German submarines with AIP. China, in turn, has 62 submarines, with 10 of them being nuclear-propelled. 

original article: ASIAN DEFENCE: Six New-Generation Submarines for Indian Navy Worth Over Rs 50,000 crore


----------



## SpArK

soaringphnx said:


> Six New-Generation Submarines for Indian Navy Worth Over Rs 50,000 crore​
> 
> 
> T
> 
> original article: ASIAN DEFENCE: Six New-Generation Submarines for Indian Navy Worth Over Rs 50,000 crore



Thread already running

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/65089-biggest-military-deal-six-new-generation-subs-rs-50-000-crore.html


----------



## soaringphnx

BENNY said:


> Thread already running
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/65089-biggest-military-deal-six-new-generation-subs-rs-50-000-crore.html



Sorry, didn't see that thread. I'll post there from now on.


----------



## soaringphnx

*Indian Navy Formally Floats AUV Requirement, Wants A Fully Indian Machine
*




In a long and commendable tradition of supporting indigenous design and development, the Indian Navy has invited interest from Indian industry -- both state owned and private -- to meet a requirement for at least 10 autonomous underwater vehicles (AUVs) that can be developed and begin production within four years of award of contract. In a refreshing break, the Navy has chosen to exercise the "Make" procedure of India's Defence Procurement Procedure 2008 (DPP-2008), a special category that can be invoked by the armed forces for "high technology complex systems designed, developed and produced indigenously".

The Navy wants AUVs that can carry "variable payloads like high definition sonars and underwater cameras for surveillance reconnaissance activities of the sea bed (such as MCM operations, Oceanographic survey and specialised mapping etc)." The Navy also stipulates, in a broad list of requirements, that contending AUV concepts should involve platforms with (a) data recording facilities for subsequent analysis, (b) be capable of providing realistic target training for sonar operators, (c) be capable of being launched from small vessels with a maximum weight of 1.5 tons and (d) be able to operate at depth upto 500 mtrs for a duration of 7-8 hours.

The Navy has asked for an initial expression of interest by July 15, though this date is most likely to be extended. Several IIT incubation projects, which displayed amateur AUVs at the recent DefExpo are likely to show interest, or at least look toward technical tie-ups with larger firms. In early 2008, the DRDO -- currently developing an AUV at its Naval Science & Tech Laboratory in Visakhapatnam -- inaugurated an AUV Centre in the city. The indigenous programme is headed by a naval officer, Commodore N Banerjee.​


----------



## jha

*Indian Aircraft Carrier construction on schedule: CSL *


In the latest report of Cochin Shipyard Limited, it mentions that the prestigious IAC project is proceeding on schedule with the company completing a large portion of hull block fabrication and erection in the building dock during 2009-10. The company is presently constructing 15 commercial ships for various international and domestic owners along with the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier for the Indian Navy.

In Ship repair, over the years CSL has gained experience in undertaking high tech repair jobs on rigs, defence vessels and all types of commercial ships. 50 ships were repaired in the year 2009-10, major works among them being normal refit of INS VIRAAT, extended short refit of INS TARANGINI, conversion of Research vessel Sindhu Sankalp, Medium refit of INS Nireekshak and short refit of INS Jyothi.

Amongst its new initiatives, Cochin Shipyard installed a bollard pull test facility upto 500 tonnes at Vizhinjam which was the first step towards geographical diversification. Presently facility of such high capacity is not available anywhere in India. The yard commissioned a Small Ship Division in the year 2009-10 for concurrent construction of small commercial ships during the pendency of the Aircraft Carrier construction. CSL is also looking for capacity expansion by way of Drydock / Shiplift for which project study is underway.

link


----------



## CONNAN

*ANY UPDATE ON THIS OLD NEWS*

*Indigenous AIP Submarine in 4-5 yrs
Posted on 04 October 2008 by ashok*

New Delhi: The Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) hopes to develop an indigenous Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) submarine in four to five years, chief controller, Research and Development, A Sivathanu Pillai has said.
Research and development work was going on at the DRDO Naval Material Research Laboratory (NMRL) in Mumbai to develop hydrogen-based fuel cells for the diesel-powered submarines, Pillai told mediapersons in Kochi on Friday.


&#8220;NMRL already has developed number of fuel cells,&#8221; Pillai, who was at Trikkakara near Kochi in connection with a national symposium at the Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL), said.
Diesel power submarines will have to surface everyday for air, while the hydrogen based technology is new and presently not operational anywhere in the world.
&#8220;It is being developed by one or two countries. We are also going to develop that technology and that will be installed in the diesel submarines,&#8221; he said.
The hydrogen based technology could enable submarines operate for long duration, may be 20 to 25 days under water, he said.
To a query, he said while Pakistan got AIP developed by France last month under the deal to purchase the Agosta submarines, India would be able to to develop the technology indigenously.
India may also go in for AIP system from France or some other countries for the six submarines that are being constructed at Mazgaon.
&#8220;But, we are not interested in that system and want a better system that is based on hydrogen,&#8221; Pillai said. &#8212; DD News


----------



## flanker143

*$11 billion second line of submarines for Indian Navy to boost private sector*

On 26 Sep 2008 a Pakistani shipyard successfully launched the first Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) submarine in the Indian Ocean, the third of its Khalid Class - Agosta 90B submarines. China meanwhile has 62 submarines of which 10 are nuclear powered. 

At the same time, NDTV reports that India will be left with only 9 old submarines by 2012 as two Russian foxtrots will be decommissioned by next year. So on 6 Jul 2010 when Indian Defence Minister A. K. Antony approved a second line of submarines - Project 75(I) to be constructed in India at a cost of 50,000 crore (US$11 billion), it came as a good surprise, doubly so because it is expected to boost private sector contribution in naval projects. In this regard, Manu Sood, Editor 8ak interviewed Maj Gen (retd) Bhupinder Yadav, who heads a small group of retired ex-servicemen in a Defence and Aerospace consulting company Q-tech Synergy.

8ak: How many submarines does the Indian Navy plan to have?

Yadav: The Indian Navy proposes to have a mix of twenty-four nuclear and conventional submarines of the SSK type. With 6 Scorpene and a further 6 Project-75(I) , *the remaining 12 subs will be of an indigenous design. *

The Indian navy is also planning to build micro-submarines for its strategic operations. An RFP was issued in Nov 2009 to Indian shipyards including Hindustan Shipyards Limited, ABG and Pipavav shipyards, Larsen & Toubro and state-owned Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL). Indian Navy is planning to get five of these vessels at a cost of about $80 million but the inductions can be doubled later on.

8ak: Why is the price almost US$2 billion per submarine whereas strategypage reports US$350 for an AIP submarine?

Yadav: The 2005, Scorpene diesel submarines deal was signed, with an option for 6 more and extensive technology transfer agreements was reported as being in excess of $4 billion. The Proj 75(I) is a Rs 50,000 crore ($10.7 bn) project for building six vessels. These will be new submarine and not the Scorpene and* will be a bigger submarine with specific features with key differentiator being a new class of missiles, having some features from the HDW Type 214, the Russian Amur class, the Italian Fincantieri S-1000 in collaboration with Rubin of Russia.* The extra cost could be for the new design that will allow the incorporation of future technologies, stealth features, missiles, transfer of technology, Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) and land attack capabilities.

8ak: Why did India not go in for a nuclear submarine instead of diesel electric?

Yadav: The utility of conventional diesel-electric submarines with the introduction of AIP (air-independent propulsion) systems like the French company DCNS' MESMA (Module d'Energie Sous-Marine Autonome) and German fuel cells, even the durations they can stay underwater can be increased substantially. They also have the added advantages of being smaller and cheaper than nuclear submarines. Another reason could have been the recent accident on Submarines both in Russia and India. 

(8ak note: For a detailed note on the difference between SSK and SSNs (nuclear) read here.)

8ak: Why are others like Fincanteri, BAE Systems and US manufacturers not in the deal?

Yadav: RFI was sent to French DCNS, Spanish Navantia, Russian Rubin, Italy's Fincantieri and German HDW (now owned by Thyssenkrup). Great Britain and America only build nuclear submarines and not diesel electric.

8ak: The RFI was written up a couple of years ago, so why the delay?

Yadav: RFI was issued on 27 October 2008 for six diesel-electric attack submarines to be built in Indian shipyard, public or private, with special emphasis on full transfer of technology. The subs were to be equipped with air-independent propulsion (AIP) boosting their operational capabilities to have high degree of stealth, land-attack capability and ability to incorporate futuristic technologies. Since this will be a new type of submarine, the details and processing of project of this size does take time. Beside 3 reasons which delayed the project.

Some stray thought why not go for nuclear submarines, which has its own advantage and disadvantages such as vastly improved range and speeds, but are noisy hence no stealthy operations.
Time was also wasted on Pull and Push for this crucial programme by the public or private sector. Navy pressing to opt for a shipyard other than the Mazagon Docks, which has its hands full and has been delaying most of the projects. 
Some friendly countries have been trying to put pressure that the additional submarine be procured from them. Hence the delay in RFP.
8ak: Why is the Indian private sector so enthusiastic about this announcement?

Yadav: Public sector shipyards like Mazgaon dock running at full capacity and behind schedule. L&T's excellent performance in the construction of the nuclear submarine and smaller submarine projects has given the Navy and the ministries the confidence in the private sector's ability to deliver quality vessels, systems and on deliver as per schedule. Minimum of one submarine will be built at a private shipyard and a some sub-systems will be supplied by the private sector boosting indigenous capabilities.


----------



## jha

*These will be new submarine and not the Scorpene and will be a bigger submarine with specific features with key differentiator being a new class of missiles, having some features from the HDW Type 214, the Russian Amur class, the Italian Fincantieri S-1000 in collaboration with Rubin of Russia. The extra cost could be for the new design that will allow the incorporation of future technologies, stealth features, missiles, transfer of technology, Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) and land attack capabilities.*

So, we will be getting best of all tech. in one sub...Thats why so much cost...
beside 100&#37; TOT means we will be knowing every thing about the best tech. available...


----------



## flanker143

> These will be new submarine and not the Scorpene and will be a bigger submarine with specific features with key differentiator being a new class of missiles, having some features from the HDW Type 214, the Russian Amur class, the Italian Fincantieri S-1000 in collaboration with Rubin of Russia. The extra cost could be for the new design that will allow the incorporation of future technologies, stealth features, missiles, transfer of technology, Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) and land attack capabilities.
> 
> So, we will be getting best of all tech. in one sub...Thats why so much cost...
> beside 100&#37; TOT means we will be knowing every thing about the best tech. available...



still i dont get this ... scorpene with tot costed 4bil ..... and a new sub with similar features *costs a lot more more than double !!!*


----------



## Tejas-MkII

It seems like IN trying to get best technologies from the major deisel sub builder acroos the world.

And put all those things together from design to weapon into a sub which is co-produced by the private and public shipyard not only from india but also from foreign shipyard which increase the induction rate.

If let say the first sub come around 2016-17 and it constructed simultaneously by 2-3 shipyard it will be.....

Nice stratesy by IN...

As we can see the size of this deal each player can get substantial amount of money,so the side affect of this deal is we can sabotage any other country deal to get any advance sub from these countries.....


----------



## Mauryan

If my memory serves me right,

a way back right after scorpene deal went through,IN considered next lot to be capable of submerged for extended periods and extremely stealthy while being capable of land attack and sea surface attack.Then a significant load out of 8-12 AShM`s of the brahmos class including a heavy AIP would need a sub with a displacement of over 2800 tonns surfaced and 75-80m length while having a sufficient load out of sea mines and torpedoes.

This turns out to be that scorpenes will be the smallest new gen subs of IN in the SSK type.The price of 50K Crore seems to be reasonable while considering the weapons loadout and AIP all included with TOT.

Every one foregetting the catch here is the 24 SSK of the 30 year program which been delayed.though better late than never,the 12 SSK will be purely indigenous in design and armament carrying Brahmos-II as its main weaponry with Sagarika being an option.this simply projects the fact that the other 12 will be nuclear boomers of SSK type.

Neither the IN nor MOD came to a perfect conclusion about the number of SSN`s and SSBN`s.While conservative estimates turned out to be 6-8 SSN`s being built while 3-5 SSBN`s on the table excluding Arihant.The most weird thing is this conservative number itself is not stable and is relatively dependant on the SSK line of 24 subs.

While the propulsion system of future A/C is still in debates in both Naval and MOD circles,this A/C endurance is putting force on the submarine construction line.THis brings to the conclusion that the whole SSK and SSN numbers are totally dependant on the propulsion system of A/C. while all this happening on this side of the wall the other side of the wall hit a nail in the cofin of future surface combatants AKA P-15B destroyers.SC group calls of the continution of the P-15A line with ABM capability included while power projection group is calling for the same with nuke propulsion and wanted to be a perfecto cruiser.

Having all said,IN wants to venture into pacific in the coming 7 years with couple of medium time berthing facilities in mind for what talks are just started.To be the rulers of IOR,you have to be in command of Pacific.But as long as US holding power in both the regions,it isnot possible in the near feature,but counting 1 first only leads to the counting of million.IN wishes to start counting 1 today while being optimistic of reaching that million ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KEETARP

> while all this happening on this side of the wall the other side of the wall hit a nail in the cofin of future surface combatants AKA P-15B destroyers.


So its official now - Dead end for P15B . 
But it was a cleared project by DAC , how can they revert 



> SC group calls of the continution of the P-15A line with ABM capability included while power projection group is calling for the same with nuke propulsion and wanted to be a perfecto cruiser.


Adding ABM capability , PVD/PAD with LRTR-2 / Swordfish will require major designing on current Kolkata class what we have seen . imo ??
Haven't heard anything recently about Naval Swordfish / LRTR-2 , ??



> While the propulsion system of future A/C is still in debates in both Naval and MOD circles,this A/C endurance is putting force on the submarine construction line.THis brings to the conclusion that the whole SSK and SSN numbers are totally dependant on the propulsion system of A/C.



Simply don't understand the dilemma of Navy , either you have N-A/C or you don't , no alternative 
A nu-carrier not only adds the power projection but also *only* +++quotient .
While a SSN/SSBN will add power projection but can have ----/+++ quotient wrt to SSK . Each having its share of contribution to force . SSK can replace SSN to get N/AC .


----------



## CONNAN

*any news on our ruski carrier groski*


----------



## flanker143

i got a question guys---- whats the difference between an nuclear attack submarine and a ballistic missle submarine ...... apart from having n-tipped long range missiles(and its related hardware) ??


----------



## igoogle

*Indian Navy in mad spree to buy arms *


The Indian Navy is planning to buy six submarines at the cost of Rs 50,000 crore, which is the biggest and the most ambitious deal for arms the country has ever signed. In fact, it overtakes the 126 fighter aircraft deal that would cost New Delhi around Rs 42,000 crores. 

These submarines are in addition to six Scorpene submarines India is acquiring from France at the cost of Rs 20,000 crores. In all, India is in a race to build/ purchase 12 modern diesel electric submarines in the coming decade. 

The Indian Navy&#8217;s mad spree to buy the latest weapons is generating concern among the neighbouring countries and even in far-off nations.

In 2007, Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony had declared: &#8220;India has the potential and the capability to be a significant maritime player. I would even venture to say that the Indian Ocean could, in fact, be India&#8217;s new Silk Route.&#8221; The Indian Ocean&#8217;s littoral extends from South Africa to Australia.

The Pakistan naval chief, Admiral Noman Bashir, recently in a speech made it clear that the Indian Navy&#8217;s current force structure and future expansion plans &#8220;reflect its hegemonic mindset to further flex its muscles and become a blue water navy.&#8221; In this backdrop, the protection of maritime trade and the safety of sea lanes has become the Pakistan Navy&#8217;s main concern, he said.

Speaking at a naval aviation seminar, Admiral Bashir made it clear that Pakistan Navy was keeping a watchful eye on its area of responsibility to ensure free flow of traffic and to effectively tackle threats and challenges.

Some of the upcoming Indian naval developments which reflect her ambitions to build a strategic blue water navy include an indigenously built Air Defence Ship which will enter into service in 2014, four stealth destroyers, first of the three ATV submarines, the INS Arihant, and induction of 10 Fast Attack Craft (FACs). The Indian Navy is planning to buy 50 light utility helicopters. In this regard, a request for information (RfI) has been sent to four international companies. The helicopters would have the capability of carrying out anti-submarine attacks with torpedoes and depth charges. Although already possessing a large fleet of maritime surveillance aircraft, Indian Naval Air Arm is further expanding by purchasing eight customized P-8A Maritime Multi-Mission Aircraft from Boeing. The first aircraft will be delivered by 2013 and the remaining by 2015-16. Additionally, Indian Navy is procuring four carrier-based AEW&C aircraft to carry out airborne surveillance, detection and tracking of airborne and surface contacts and similarly maritime strike capability is being enhanced through induction of advanced MiG-29 K naval fighter aircraft and BrahMos supersonic cruise missile from Russia.

The list is not exhaustive as there a many more acquisitions, developments and expansion projects which underscore the Indian Navy&#8217;s strategic ambitions in the wider Asia-Pacific region and the threat that it poses to the neighbouring countries, especially Pakistan. 

Indian Navy in mad spree to buy arms


----------



## jha

^^ Forgot to mention AKULA and Next gen. Fighter aircrafts to be procured for next carrier. 

and yes..12 SSKs to be designed and built at home..


----------



## Mauryan

LT.PRATEEK said:


> So its official now - Dead end for P15B .
> But it was a cleared project by DAC , how can they revert
> { You got the wrong side. The point of introducing nail in the cofin is delay.They are scrambling regarding propulsion system.Most people are opposing nuclear for these large destroyers. If their opinion tilts, they likely sport nuke propulsion with few extra goodies in terms of more SAM numbers and long range cruise missiles( of may be shourya atleast 8).}
> 
> Adding ABM capability , PVD/PAD with LRTR-2 / Swordfish will require major designing on current Kolkata class what we have seen . imo ??
> Haven't heard anything recently about Naval Swordfish / LRTR-2 , ??
> { I Said continuation of P-15 class.P-15A is the past.Next class will be an obvious P-15B.DRDO is in the process of installing naval Swordfish for its PDV testing which likely will happen anytime between 2012-13
> It is certain that P-15B will carry PDV/AAD in the medium turn.}
> 
> Simply don't understand the dilemma of Navy , either you have N-A/C or you don't , no alternative
> A nu-carrier not only adds the power projection but also *only* +++quotient .
> While a SSN/SSBN will add power projection but can have ----/+++ quotient wrt to SSK . Each having its share of contribution to force . SSK can replace SSN to get N/AC .
> {Its not dilemma.It just bureacracy and turtle nature.And the lack of ability to hop the hurdles created by babus.Babus has nothing else but pointing political implications in having nuclear propulsion carriers/subs/cruisers.While navy on the other hand want to do the same load of work with less resources and extreme performance.
> No one in the whole armed forces can reject the fact that IN is the only far sighted force and capable of taking on the worst Indian enemy to block its 80% resources to bring any war to decisive victory.a gods gift to IN is Nicobar.Future of Nicobar will be changed dramatically by 2015 -2018 when a whole CBG will be based there along with unclassified SSBNs.This is one of the long term goals of IN since 1990`s.
> 
> A CBG based in Nicobar will bring whole East Asia under Indian coverage and capable of striking any where in the region within less than an hour.This is what MOD as well as IN wants to achieve.Strike on naval and merchant vessels in the need of the hour.
> Once the above objective is achieved,it brings in both +++ quotient from both friendly and nuetral countries and ---- quotient from an enemy.
> 
> No one can easily discard the fact that Nuke propulsion carriers with 50+ aircrafts can create havoc in the offensive roles while airdefence is taken over by defending ships.Its a clear and blatant message to China that no matter how much infra you build in the mountaneous terrain,we still have our sword round your neck.Just behave yourself with no exxageration.period}



On the positive side,a recent report framed by a group of folk working on shourya calls for an AShM varriant.Though needs the support of very long range over the horizon radars and satellite support to detect and tracking the ships/combat vessels the design is on the move for a range of over 2500Km AShM.One of the advantages is its hypersonic speed and over 40+Km altitude(which alows its own radar/IIR seeker to scan a huge area while being provided mid-course guidance.Using the same airframe and 95% commanality with a change of launcher suitable for naval use(only surface combatants for now)the most optimistic dates of completion of the project is 5 years from now.Having said that IN is in the process of having its own satellites to detect and track vessels on high seas,the whole hypersonic project seems to end with a smile on the face.


----------



## KEETARP

> One of the advantages is its hypersonic speed and over 40+Km altitude(which alows its own radar/IIR seeker to scan a huge area while being provided mid-course guidance



Any plan to have dual seeker akin to Brahmos . 

And change of propulsion to hybrid one (oxidizer separate from solid fuel) giving controllable thrust


----------



## CONNAN

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## flanker143

*Indian DSRV Buy Near? Navy Wants 2 New DSRV-Handling Diving Support Ships*

In new indications that the Indian Navy will possibly expedite its long delayed procurement of one or more deep submergence rescue vehicles (DSRVs), it has now invited information from shipbuilders, both local and global, to support the procurement of two new 3000-ton diving support vessels. The Navy wants both ships built with 400-sqm deck space for a "DSRV and associated gear". The ships will also need a helo deck (without a hangar), suitable accommodation for DSRV kit operators, integral boats, diving bells (for rescues upto 300-m) for 2-3 men with a moon pool and, of course, recompression chambers.

The Indian Navy's attempt to buy two DSRVs was cancelled in 2005 following charges of corruption, though the effort has finally picked up again. The Indian Navy has a submarine rescue agreement with the US Navy (air-deployed DSRV kit in 48 hours), on which it would be wholly dependent if an Indian submarine were ever in distress.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Karthic Sri said:


> *Su 33 vs Mig 29K*
> 
> Which one is a better carrier based fighter ..?
> 
> I tried to research it myself ..but the more i dig deep the more im getting into a dilemma as to wich one is better..?
> 
> Can somebody help out..?



Dear Sir,

There was an exhaustive reply on this point on another thread; have you seen it? If you still have further queries, please feel free to revert.

Sincerely,


----------



## Dark Angel

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> There was an exhaustive reply on this point on another thread; have you seen it? If you still have further queries, please feel free to revert.
> 
> Sincerely,





*Do u remember the thread it was disscussed in earlier ...thx*


----------



## CONNAN

*Our order book is full for delivery up to 2012&#8242;*

*BY EDITOR AT 19 JULY, 2010, 2:02 AM

BY: The Indian Express Limited.*

Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), a mini-ratna company, is a premier defence PSU that has delivered 600 vessels after its takeover by the government in 1977. While supporting the country&#8217;s defence needs, GRSE foresees its profitability growing in the coming decade. Beginning its journey in 1884 with a small factory in the eastern banks of the Hooghly, GRSE is now attempting to create a global footprint. Rear Admiral KC Sekhar, chairman and managing director of GRSE, talks to FE&#8217;s Indronil Roychowdhury about the company&#8217;s prospects and its strategic importance. Excerpts:

*What is GRSE&#8217;s production plan and how is it linked with the country&#8217;s defence programme?*

Our plans are to first make timely delivery of orders that are placed with us. Our hands are full and our order book is quite elaborate. We have got orders for four anti-submarine warfare corvette in 2007 and we will deliver the first ship of this category to the Indian Navy in mid-2012. The navy has also placed orders for ten war jet, fast attack craft, six of which we have already delivered and the rest will be delivered by the end of next year.

The Indian Coast Guard has ordered eight inshore patrol vessels in March 2009 and we have aimed to deliver the first two by August 2011.

The ministry of home affairs has placed orders for 88 fast interceptor boats for coastal security in 2008 and we have already delivered 58. We want to deliver the rest before February 2011 because the ministry has an urgency in getting these boats, especially in the wake of the Mumbai terror attacks.

So, we need to make four-five boats a month for timely delivery and this will be a very impressive production rate. So, our order book is full for delivery up to 2012 and these are all linked with the country&#8217;s defence programme. We were not in a position to take any orders after March 2009.

*What is the present order book size and when do you think you can start taking orders again?*

Our present order book size is worth Rs 8,000 crore, but we have assessed that our future orders might create an order book worth more than Rs 20,000 crore. We are currently negotiating with the Indian Navy for getting an order of three (P17-A) frigates, which is a frontline warship equipped with surface-to-air missile, surface-to-surface missile, super-rapid gun mounting, anti-aircraft guns, torpedo launcher,&#8230;

chaff launcher, early warning systems, navigation & fire control radars and underwater sensors. Each of these ships would cost Rs 7,000 crore and we hope to start working on the project from December 2012 if we get the orders with the cabinet committee on security approving it.

We are also hopeful of entering the foreign market for the first time and though I shall not name the country with which I expect to sign a contract for supplying offshore patrol vessels in the next one-two months, this will be a great step forward for the Indian defence industry. We expect to sign another contract with the Indian Navy in two-three months from now and this will be for 800-tonne landing craft utility ships. We will have around 30 ships to make, putting together all these orders and there will be a time span of up to 2020 for delivering these orders. So, we are assured of a full order book up to 2020.

*Aren&#8217;t you planning any augmentation for faster delivery and taking more orders?*

We have taken a modernisation programme of Rs 600 core, which consists of creating a dry dock and an inclined berth with a portable shelter. These are being constructed in the main yard and a 250-tonne Goliath crane is being fitted along with setting up ancilliary shops. More than 45&#37; of this modernisation programme has been completed and we hope it will be finished by the end of 2011. Once this is over, our ship-making capacity will double and we will be able to make four anti-submarine warfare corvette. This augmentation is necessary for implementing the orders we are looking at and will also help us serve overseas markets we are looking at on a priority basis.

But as a defence PSU, we have to be very stringent about timely delivery and take orders according to our capacity. We are pumping in another Rs 40-50 crore in the Rajabagan dockyard, which we have taken over from the Central Inland Water Transport Corporation and we are developing this dockyard to make small ships. But more capacity will entail more production, which, in turn, will require more support from the ancilliaries. This will be an opportunity in a region that is considered to be the backwaters of industrial resurgence.

*You said you are expecting orders from overseas markets. Can you elaborate?*

There are a lot of inquiries from African countries, SriLanka, Myanmar, Indonesia, Thailand and other Southeast Asian countries. A good number of delegations have also visited GRSE in the recent past. If these foreign enquiries fructify, then we may have to go for some more subcontracts. Currently, we implement 20% of our orders via subcontracts.

*GRSE has been in profits for the last ten years, specially on the back of defence orders. Don&#8217;t you think that a bit more focus in other segments such as portable bridge-making and engineering would have enhanced your turnover and profitability?*

Other than ships, we make deck machines, marine pumps and bailey bridges, in which we have a 70% market share. We have a diesel engine plant at Ranchi, where all the engines made by MTU Germany for ship&#8217;s operation and power generation are assembled and tested. Now, this diesel engine plant is part of shipbuilding, but the other segments contribute 20% to our turnover. But defence orders are the mainstay of our business and we have to increase our turnover and profitability by bagging higher value defence orders.

Our net profit in 2008-09 was Rs 55 crore, which doubled to Rs 110 core in 2009-10. Last year, GRSE&#8217;s turnover was Rs 870 crore and in this fiscal, we expect to cross the Rs 1,000-crore mark. Our bottom line may be at around Rs 150 crore. So, the higher the value of defence orders, the greater our top line and bottom line will be.

*Are there any problems in listing defence PSUs like GRSE?*

I don&#8217;t think there are any problems as such, but there are no instructions from the government as yet on doing the ground work for disinvestment. There are four PSU shipyards in the country&#8212;Mazagaon Dock Ltd, Goa Shipyard Ltd, GRSE and Hindusthan Shipyard Ltd&#8212;under the defence ministry. The ministry, at present, is not looking for disinvesting in any of them&#8230;.


----------



## jha

*Raytheons APY-10 radar to be on Indian P-8I Maritime Surveillance Aircraft​*


Boeing awarded a contract to Raytheon to develop an *international version of the APY-10 surveillance radar* to be installed on the P-8I Maritime Surveillance Aircraft built for Indian navy. This is the first international contract award for Raytheons APY-10 program, extending the companys considerable presence in the international maritime surveillance market.

Our APY-10 radar will provide the Indian navy with proven, low-risk technology built on generations of successful Raytheon radar systems, said Tim Carey, vice president for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance Systems.

The APY-10 radar delivers accurate and actionable information in all weather, day and night, for anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare and for intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance mission support.

A member of the industry team that Boeing leads for the U.S. Navys P-8A program, Raytheon is also under contract with Boeing to provide six APY-10 systems and spares for the P-8A, of which the P-8I is a variant. Four of the six have been delivered, and Raytheon remains on or ahead of the production schedule.


----------



## CONNAN

*SCORPENE SUBS UPDATE*


----------



## soaringphnx

*Russia's defense corporation signs contract on helicopter supplies to India​*

*Russia's state-owned defense corporation Oboronprom and India's Vectra Group have signed a $30 million contract on the supply of four Ka-32 Helix helicopters*, the Russian company's CEO Andrei Reus said on Monday.

"I signed a contract with the Indian company Vectra on the supply of four Russian Ka-32 helicopters," Reus said.

"Although this is only four aircraft, it is important that it is actually the opening of the Indian market for Russian helicopters," he said.

*The Ka-32 can be employed as a transport aircraft, for ice patrol, fire fighting as well as search and rescue operations.*


----------



## jha

*Indian P-8I Clears Final Design Review​*



Boeing has completed the final design review for the Indian Navy 737-based maritime patrol P-8I, a variant of the U.S. Navys P-8A, and is preparing to begin fabrication of the first aircraft in the fourth quarter.

The milestone for the Indian Navy, which has ordered eight P-8Is, comes as the U.S. Navy passes the 50 flight hour point on T1, the initial test aircraft, at Patuxent River Naval Air Station, Maryland. T1 arrived at the Navy facility in April, and is focused primarily on airworthiness and envelope expansion. The test program is on track, and we have high confidence we will meet our initial operational clearance target of 2013, says Naval Air Systems Command P-8A principal deputy program manager Martin Ahmad.

T2, the primary mission system test airframe, has amassed 30 flight hours on eight flights since arriving in June. Before the aircraft transited from Boeings Seattle manufacturing base it successfully undertook a two-hour anti-submarine warfare (ASW) test flight in conjunction with a Navy P-3 during which it continually tracked a target for two hours. Most recently, T2 completed a communication-navigation system verification test flight.

The third aircraft, T3, will be used for weapons certification work and is due to arrive at Patuxent River in the next two months. Assembly of the first three production-representative airframes, T4, 5 and 6, is also underway with T4 moving through the Renton final assembly site. Fuselages for T5 and 6 are now being assembled at Spirit AeroSystems facility in Wichita, Kansas. Boeing has also conducted more than 110 test conditions on the static test airframe S1, and expects to start the first of two simulated lifetime cyclic tests on the fatigue airframe, S2, early in 2011.

The Navy also continues to define the upgrade roadmap beyond the 2016 increment 2 step, formerly known as Spriral 1. There are lots of decisions to go, though were focusing in on a couple of areas, says Ahmad. These include net-ready capability and advanced weapons. Milestone A for increment 3 is set for 2012, around the same time as Milestone B for increment 2. This earlier upgrade, now more closely defined, includes enhanced ASW, an automated information system and a high altitude-deployable ASW weapon  a Mk 54 torpedo with wingkits. Deployment from higher


----------



## jha

our own INS CHAKRA (AKULA-II)


----------



## Kinetic

^^^^It looks like a sea-monster and it is..... 

Now India will get the deadliest submarine outside US and Europe....


----------



## jha

*Defence ministry clears Navy's 30k cr destroyer project*

NEW DELHI: Slowly but surely, India is building a powerful three-dimensional blue-water Navy to protect its geo-strategic interests stretching from Hormuz Strait to Malacca Strait.

After the recent nod to the over Rs 50,000-crore project for a second line of six submarines, the defence ministry has cleared another major programme to indigenously construct four guided-missile stealth destroyers.

MoD sources say `*Project-15B' for the four destroyers, valued around Rs 30,000 crore, has now been sent for final approval to the finance ministry before it's taken up by the Cabinet Committee on Security.
*
The P-15B programme will be undertaken at Mazagon Docks (MDL) after the three Kolkata-class destroyers, already being constructed there under a long-delayed Rs 11,662-crore project, are finally delivered in 2012-2014.

"*Though P-15B is basically a follow-on project of the 6,700-tonne Kolkata-class destroyers, the new destroyers will have greater stealth and advanced sensor and weapon packages,*'' said a source.

As first reported by TOI, the over Rs 50,000-crore project to manufacture six submarines with the help of a foreign collaborator was given the green signal last month. These vessels will add to the six French Scorpene submarines being constructed at MDL for over Rs 20,000 crore.

*Even as it gears up to also get a dedicated satellite this year, Navy already has as many as 39 warships and submarines on order. With "indigenisation'' being the guiding mantra, 34 of these warships are being constructed in Indian shipyards.*

That's not all. In addition to the six new submarines and four destroyers over and above the 39 warships already ordered, *the government has also approved the Rs 45,000-crore construction of seven more stealth frigates at MDL in Mumbai and GRSE in Kolkata.
*
All this shows the government has finally realised the critical need for a strong Navy to protect the country's huge maritime interests and project power in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) and beyond, even as India jostles with an expanding Chinese footprint in IOR for strategic space.

The prima donnas of the warships on order are, of course, the 44,570-tonne Admiral Gorshkov from Russia and the 40,000-tonne indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) being built at Cochin Shipyard. With Gorshkov to be inducted by early-2013 and IAC by 2015, India hopes to deploy two potent carrier battle-groups by the middle of this decade.

Moreover, with Navy having also ordered 45 carrier-borne MiG-29K fighters for around $2 billion from Russia, *the design work on a much-bigger 65,000-tonne IAC-II is also underway.*

Armed with its maritime capability perspective plan 2005-2022, Navy wants to ensure its force-levels do not dip below the existing 130 warships, 65 of which are "major combatants'', with older vessels slated for progressive retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tejas-MkII

I wish it won't get delay , as it is a follow-on project.

and from from 2015 only we can get these sea monster.


----------



## jha

30,000 crore means 7500 crore for each destroyer or, roughly @1.5bil....
Thats too much..I guess we will get really bleeding tech. ships ...


----------



## anathema

I admire Indian Navy for their pro-activeness -- & the right way to go about business -- 

Airforce and Army -- has lots to learn


----------



## Dash

Like some news article stated a month or two ago that these will be the stealthiest warships in its class.
The barak 2 will also be in these ones. Amazing stuff.


----------



## soaringphnx




----------



## Archie

As far as capability of Gorshkov is concerned
It is capable of operating 30 Aircrafts
Technically the ship is designed to operate 20 Mig29k and 10 Helicopters
While it is upto the Navy to decide what Ratio of Helicopters and fighters it want to operate
The reason why the Navy went for the Gorshkov in 2004 was becoz it had found the deal at that time to be Value for money and also becoz IAC1 was not in picturean Viraat was ageing
As per that deal The carrier Refit would have cost 974 Million USD while 16 Mig29k and 6 Ka31 helicopters would have cost an additional 700 Mil $
At the time it was expected that the carrier would have entered indian service by 2008 and would have been only 21 yrs old hence capable of operating another 25 yrs
However i dont think the navy and even the russians knew that there would be such cost excalations

Secondly India has purchased 45 Mig29k and about 20 LCA N are on order
what i can tell u is that these aircraft will operate from both Vikrant and Vikramaditya 
As far as vikrant is concerned it is capable of operating 40 Aircrafts at full load , including 30 fighters and 10 helicopters , while indian navy is likely to operate only 30 aircrafts from the carrier at peace time
The armaments of the Vikrant Class are to be At par with Kolkata class Destroyers of the indian navy

Class and type: Vikrant Class 
Type: Aircraft Carrier 
Displacement: CV-01 40,000 tonnes[1]
CV-02 65,000 tonnes[1]

Length: 262 metres (860ft) 
Beam: 60 metres (197ft) 
Draught: 8.4 metres (28ft) 
Propulsion: 4 General Electric LM2500+ gas turbines, driving four shafts. 
Speed: 28 knots 
Range: 7,500 nautical miles 
Complement: 1,400 (incl air crew) 
Armament: 4x Otobreda 76 mm and various point defence SAM and CIWS 
Aircraft carried: 29 Mikoyan MiG-29K + HAL Tejas
+ 10 Ka-31 'Helix' or HAL Dhruv 

The Vikrant class aircraft carriers (formerly, the Project 71 "Air Defence Ship" (ADS)) are the first aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy to be designed and built in India

As far as CBG of both these carriers is concerned
it will be as follows
Vikramaditya : 3 Talwar class frigates + 3 Delhi Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
Vikrant : 3 Shiwalik class frigates + 3 Kolkata Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
Vikrant class aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## flanker143

*Another scam unearthed in Indian Navy
*

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy has ordered a high level inquiry against Commodore Sukhjinder Singh associated with the Rs 11,000 crore Admiral Gorshkov (renamed INS Vikrainadlya) Aircraft Carrier deal after his objectionable photos with a Russian women were surfaced.
The photographs were reportedly sent to the Indian Navy by Indian intelligence officers. Singh is said to have influenced the performance of his official duties. The issue will be probed by an officer of the rank of Vice Admiral of Indian Navy.

Russian Aircraft Carrier Admiral Gorshkov has been in controversy for quite a long time. Its price soared from Rs 4,870 crore in 2004 to Rs 11,650 crore this year after Moscow increased the price almost three fold for refurbishing the Aircraft Carrier. The project has been delayed by about five years.

*There are worries within the Defence and Intelligence establishment that the inquiry may open up a Pandora&#8217;s box and may lead to involvement of other senior and naval officers associated with project.*


----------



## rajgoynar

*Nuclear-powered Russian missile cruiser to dock at Goa*



Russia's heavy nuclear-powered missile cruiser, Pyotr Velikiy, will dock at a port in Goa for six days from Friday during which the warship will also take part in a joint naval exercise with the Indian Navy. The missile cruiser is visiting port Mormugao Aug 6-11, an official in the Russian embassy
here said.

According to the spokesperson of the Russian Ministry of Defence (Navy), the cruiser will participate in joint exercises with Indian naval ships.

There will be air defence, gun firing exercises, manoeuvering and replenishment at sea.

The spokesperson, quoting Russian Navy General Headquarters, said the visit of the Russian cruiser "is another step in strengthening mutual understanding and cooperation between Russian and Indian navies".

Pyotr Velikiy is one of the state-of-the-art and powerful attack ships in the Russian Navy.

It can hit big surface targets and has very effective air defence and anti-submarine capabilities.

The weaponry of the cruiser includes attack cruise missiles (range up to 550 km) air defence systems.

The cruiser has a powerful nuclear propulsion system and can sail at 32 knots (60 km/h). The service life of this system is 50 years.

The energy potential of the cruiser's nuclear power plant enables it to provide energy for a city with population of 150,000-200,000 people, the spokesperson said.

Officers on board the cruiser will call on Indian navy officials in Goa also.

The personnel of the cruiser will go for sightseeing in the India port state and participate in volleyball matches and tug-of-war competitions with Indian naval officers and sailors.




Nuclear-powered Russian missile cruiser to dock at Goa - Hindustan Times


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian Navy chopper rescues 4 marooned fishermen in Orissa*



Bhubaneswar, Aug 7 (PTI) Four marooned fishermen were today rescued by an Indian Navy chopper in Orissa's Malkangiri district while a 60-year-old man died and another went missing in flash flood that hit about 40,000 people in the state. "The four persons of Udaygiri village of Malkangiri who were trapped in flood water, were rescued by an Indian Navy chopper early this morning," Orissa's Revenue and Disaster Management minister S N Patro told the state Assembly. Making a statement on the flood situation, the minister said the state government had sought help of Defence ministry to rescue the four fishermen as they could not be reached due to high current in river Kolab. The four were airlifted to Malkangiri district headquarters, he said. Gundicha Bhadra (60) died in flood in Bhaskel river, while Jhintu Mali of Bapatiguda village in Nabaragpur district remained missing, Patro said. The minister claimed that members of Orissa Disaster Rapid Action Force (ODRAF) had successfully rescued 250 school children who were trapped in flood water in Nabaragpur district. Flash flood triggered by heavy downpour hit districts of Kalahandi, Nabarangpur, Malkangiri, Koraput, Gajapati, and Balangir, he said adding adequate relief materials were distributed among the affected families. Patro along with two other ministers were scheduled to visit the flood-hit areas tomorrow. The minister said water level in most of the major rivers had started receding and were below the danger mark.



Indian Navy chopper rescues 4 marooned fishermen in Orissa, IBN Live News


----------



## Indian-Devil

Archie said:


> As far as capability of Gorshkov is concerned
> It is capable of operating 30 Aircrafts
> Technically the ship is designed to operate 20 Mig29k and 10 Helicopters
> While it is upto the Navy to decide what Ratio of Helicopters and fighters it want to operate
> The reason why the Navy went for the Gorshkov in 2004 was becoz it had found the deal at that time to be Value for money and also becoz IAC1 was not in picturean Viraat was ageing
> As per that deal The carrier Refit would have cost 974 Million USD while 16 Mig29k and 6 Ka31 helicopters would have cost an additional 700 Mil $
> At the time it was expected that the carrier would have entered indian service by 2008 and would have been only 21 yrs old hence capable of operating another 25 yrs
> However i dont think the navy and even the russians knew that there would be such cost excalations
> 
> Secondly India has purchased 45 Mig29k and about 20 LCA N are on order
> what i can tell u is that these aircraft will operate from both Vikrant and Vikramaditya
> As far as vikrant is concerned it is capable of operating 40 Aircrafts at full load , including 30 fighters and 10 helicopters , while indian navy is likely to operate only 30 aircrafts from the carrier at peace time
> The armaments of the Vikrant Class are to be At par with Kolkata class Destroyers of the indian navy
> 
> Class and type: Vikrant Class
> Type: Aircraft Carrier
> Displacement: CV-01 40,000 tonnes[1]
> CV-02 65,000 tonnes[1]
> 
> Length: 262 metres (860ft)
> Beam: 60 metres (197ft)
> Draught: 8.4 metres (28ft)
> Propulsion: 4 General Electric LM2500+ gas turbines, driving four shafts.
> Speed: 28 knots
> Range: 7,500 nautical miles
> Complement: 1,400 (incl air crew)
> Armament: 4x Otobreda 76 mm and various point defence SAM and CIWS
> Aircraft carried: 29 Mikoyan MiG-29K + HAL Tejas
> + 10 Ka-31 'Helix' or HAL Dhruv
> 
> The Vikrant class aircraft carriers (formerly, the Project 71 "Air Defence Ship" (ADS)) are the first aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy to be designed and built in India
> 
> As far as CBG of both these carriers is concerned
> it will be as follows
> Vikramaditya : 3 Talwar class frigates + 3 Delhi Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
> Vikrant : 3 Shiwalik class frigates + 3 Kolkata Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
> Vikrant class aircraft carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hey Buddy if all the front line Frigates and Destoryers are placed with Aircraft Carrier then how rest priorities will be fullfilled. 6 Frontline surafce vessels for a Aircraft carrier is little high in nos for a country which doesnot have required no of surface vessels and under sea platforms.


----------



## jha

*Planning for Tomorrow&#8217;s Navy: Challenges in Retrospect *​
Our racial memory has, with good reason, always been obsessed by the perpetual threat of invasion from the Himalayan passes; the Pakistani marauders who came across Uri in 1947 and the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) hordes who swarmed down the slopes of Tawang in 1962 only served to reinforce this historical and cultural fixation.






When India gained Independence, those charged with planning for the country&#8217;s embryonic maritime force were fortuitously, men of vision; and within six months had prepared a ten-year expansion plan for the consideration of the Government of India. The plan was drawn up around the concept of two fleets; one for the Arabian Sea and the other for the Bay of Bengal, each to be built around a light-fleet carrier to be later replaced by larger fleet carriers. This somewhat grandiose plan, which received the approval of both the Governor General Lord Mountbatten and Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru, unfortunately failed to materialize. Hostilities with Pakistan in the state of Jammu and Kashmir barely two months after Independence focused the young nation&#8217;s attention as well as scarce defence resources towards the Himalayas rather than the oceans, and the naval plans were put on the back burner.

Subsequently, during the first few decades post-independence, the Indian Navy (IN) existed in an environment of uncertainty. There was a time when we needed to justify, year after year, our plans, our acquisitions and often our very raison d&#8217; etre to a skeptical Government. It was only in the 1980s that the Navy&#8217;s potential as an instrument of state power began to dawn on decision-makers and found a permanent niche in their consciousness.

As the smallest of the three armed forces of a nation beset with a continental mindset, the IN has faced numerous challenges from time to time. This article attempts to provide a ringside view from the higher reaches of Naval Headquarters (NHQ), circa 2003-2006, as well as some personal views and observations relating to force planning issues and processes.

Remoulding Minds

India&#8217;s emergence as an economic power of global significance and its essential reliance on the sea for energy, trade and projecting influence, is rapidly changing perceptions, and arousing the maritime consciousness of the intelligentsia. While India possesses all the attributes of a potential major power, an inherent cultural diffidence holds her back from assuming the mantle and responsibilities of a regional maritime power. The challenge thus clearly lies in our minds; and re-moulding of perception has been a consistent endeavour of the naval leadership.

Conventional deterrence and war fighting are indeed the bread and butter of navies, but these remain essentially linked to threats, which inevitably tend to wax and wane cyclically with diplomatic activity. Such has been our naivet&#233; and myopia in matters of national security that periodically there emerges a view amongst decision-makers that with &#8216;peace breaking out&#8217; all round, the possibility of conflict is diminishing and that defence spending needs to be cut back. On occasions in the past, just as this view was about to prevail, a security crisis has arisen to bring us back from the brink; and so regrettably, we have seen this farcical cycle enacted many times in our brief history.






The Challenge of Obsolescence

We were fortunate that the seeds of a self-reliant blue water Navy were sown by our farsighted predecessors when they embarked on the brave venture of undertaking warship construction in India four decades ago. Since then, our shipyards have done very well to have delivered more than 85 ships and submarines, many of Indian design, to the IN.

While the hull and even the propulsion machinery of a warship is meant to last for two or three decades, what naval planners dread most is the onset of obsolescence of weapon systems as soon as the ship is launched. This is a very real challenge because a ship may take anything between 6-8 years to construct (in Indian conditions), and since the imported weapons/sensors when nominated for fitment were already in service, they would be 10-15 years (or more) old by the time the ship becomes operational. Thus when the ship completes just half her life, the on-board systems are already over 25 years old and rapidly losing efficacy against contemporary threats.

The latest warship delivered to the navy, INS Beas, is stated to be 85 per cent indigenous in content and this is indeed heartening news. But we must face the stark reality that the remaining 15 per cent consists of weapons, sensors and combat management systems, which define the fighting potential of the ship. These systems not only constitute the most expensive component of a warship but, are also most susceptible to obsolescence and have so far remained beyond the capability of the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) as well as the Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSU) to design or produce.

Planning for Tomorrow?s Navy: Challenges in Retrospect | Indian Defence Review


----------



## Archie

Indian-Devil said:


> Hey Buddy if all the front line Frigates and Destoryers are placed with Aircraft Carrier then how rest priorities will be fullfilled. 6 Frontline surafce vessels for a Aircraft carrier is little high in nos for a country which doesnot have required no of surface vessels and under sea platforms.



*Vikramaditya : 3 Talwar class frigates + 3 Delhi Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
Vikrant : 3 Shiwalik class frigates + 3 Kolkata Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)*

Dude , thats what it is going to be , what i have said is exactly what the navy wants
If u go by our Maritime doctrine and Naval Vision 2022 ,then it calls for 3Aircraft Carriers , so that 2 will be deployed at all time

The above list is based on what has actually been inducted and what is under production
You have totally missed what we have on order
It is true that we will get 2 CBG by 2015 , however only one will be deployed at any time ,during 2015-2020. Thats coz a carrier is under mentainence for 6 months after each period of 18 month duty

*Indian Navy has ordered 7 P-17A Frigates , 4 P-15B Destroyers , 8 P-28A Anti submarine corvettes ,3 N subs*
Thats 11 frontline surface combatants on order apart from the 8 already under induction
These ships will begin joining in 2016-17 and there induction will continue till 2022
So by 2022 You can hope to see 29-30 Frontline surface vessels ,24 corvettes , 20 submarines in indian service
Against a present fleet of 21 Frontline surface vessels .


----------



## jha

*Pyotr Veliky cruiser, INS Trishul to hold exercises in Arabian Sea*






Russia's Pyotr Veliky nuclear-powered guided-missile cruiser and Indian Talwar class missile frigate INS Trishul will conduct a joint PASSEX-type naval exercise in the Arabian Sea on Wednesday.

The warships will practice joint maneuvering and carry out several communications drills.

The Pyotr Veliky, the flagship of the Russian Northern Fleet, is returning to its home base in the Barents Sea from large-scale naval drills in the Pacific Ocean. The cruiser called at the port of Mormugao in the Indian state of Goa on August 6. There it replenished water and food supplies.

Mormugao is the only port on India's western coast allowing visits by nuclear-powered ships.

The Russian cruiser already visited Mormugao in January 2009, when it took part in the INDRA-2009 joint anti-piracy naval drills with the Indian Navy.

Russia's largest and most powerful warship, the Pyotr Veliky has a displacement of between 24,000 and 26,000 tons, and a speed of up to 31 knots (almost 57 km/h). The ship is 251 meters in length and has a crew of more than 700 sailors.

The ship's main weapons include 20 SS-N-19 Shipwreck missiles, designed to engage large surface targets, and air defense is provided by 12 SA-NX-20 Gargoyle launchers with 96 missiles and 2 SA-N-4 Gecko with 44 missiles.


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## brahmastra

*Good Old Indian Jugaad Makes Viraat Ageless, Could Keep Going For 10 More Years*






"There used to be a time when we got hot water and cold food on board. That's been sorted out now," said an Indian Navy aviator today, fondly, of his time on INS Viraat in the 1990s, India's sole aircraft carrier, and one that continues to baffle her makers with her incredible, perplexing longevity. Today, it was revealed by another senior Indian Navy officer (not the aviator quoted above -- as one moronic commenter tried to correct me on) that the 28,000-ton carrier, which was transferred to India in 1987 for what was expected to be, in effect, a seven-year operational swansong,* can actually stay operational for another ten years or more -- till 2020 if necessary.* "She can go for another 5-10 years. The remarkable thing about Viraat is that there are no foreseeable limits to her endurance," the officer said. *Last year, she turned 50 following a life extension programme at the Cochin Shipyard *(see photo) -- made necessary by the monumental Gorshkov delays. *This is a warship, it appears, that simply gets better with age. Literally.*

The officer -- he played a key role in overseeing the life extension programme -- added, "We are known for our jugaad. But it wasn't just that. India has achieved a remarkable piece of engineering here, conducted entirely by an Indian firm with Indian knowhow. I can tell you Viraat is truly in great shape. We had to cut the ship open to replace her condensers. It was a true feat."

Under the life-extension programme, the Viraat underwent a great deal of steel work, received *a new radar, new ESM gear, new habitations, new messes and galleys that have made it supremely more comfortable.*" I spent two separate nights on board Viraat in 2006 and 2007 out in the Arabian Sea -- she truly is a beaut. Ironically, chances are if she's pushed for another ten years, it's very likely Viraat won't have any aircraft to fly off its deck.


----------



## sudhir007

Indian warships to exercise with Brazil, S Africa

India&#8217;s warships will be on a two-month long deployment in African coast when they will hold a trilateral exercise with navies of Brazil and South Africa, apart from carrying out anti-piracy patrols in Mauritius and Seychelles beginning this weekend. Four warships including a destroyer and two

frigates from the Navy&#8217;s Western Fleet would be deployed in the Indian Ocean Region when they would also visit Kenya, Tanzania, Mozambique and South Africa, where the biennial IBSAMAR (India-Brazil-South Africa Maritime) exercise will be held.

A senior Navy officer said in New Delhi on Wednesday that the deployment would provide the Indian Navy &#8220;good opportunity to re-establish and further relations&#8221; with the navies of the African continent in areas of training and passage exercises.

Indian naval destroyer INS Mysore, frigates INS Tabar and INS Ganga along with tanker INS Aditya would be sailing there when they would also patrol the Exclusive Economic Zones of Mauritius and Seychelles and carry out anti-piracy operations.

Brazil will participate in the IBSAMAR exercise with its warships, while South Africa would bring their submarines.

During the IBSAMAR exercise, to be held in September, the three navies would also perform anti-air, anti-submarine, visit-board-search-seize operations apart from other naval warfare manoeuvres such as fuelling in mid sea.

&#8220;This will be the second edition of IBSAMAR. The first edition was held in 2008. This year&#8217;s exercise will be much more complex than the previous one,&#8221; the officer added.

This time though there would be no aerial fleet of the Indian Navy participating in the IBSAMAR exercise, though South Africa would be bringing in their aircraft, he added.

IBSAMAR would be held around the South African coast and there would be visits to Durban, Cape Town, Simon&#8217;s Town and Port Elizabeth as part of the exercise.

India will be the lead Navy for this edition of IBSAMAR and Brazil will take upon the role in the next edition to be held in 2012.

&#8220;The exercise is to develop interoperability among the three navies so that they could carry out joint operations during times of need in the high seas,&#8221; the officer said.

The western board deployment of the Navy comes a month after its warships from the eastern fleet had gone on a two-month voyage to south east Asian countries and Australia, when they called on ports in Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam, Singapore, and Brunei.


----------



## Devianz

Archie said:


> *Vikramaditya : 3 Talwar class frigates + 3 Delhi Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)
> Vikrant : 3 Shiwalik class frigates + 3 Kolkata Class Destroyers + 2 Type28A anti sub corvettes + 1 Deepak class Replenishment tanker + 2 N subs(Akula + Arihant class)*



Bro, are you sure that we are going to assign 3 frigates and 3 destroyers for each carrier?
2 destroyers and 2 frigates would be more correct.
Are there any sources that mentions the use of 3 frigates and 3 destroyers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jha

*NAVY GETS TU-142 After MODERNIZATION*

TSAMTO, August 10. I*ndian Navy after the planned repairs and modernization at OAO TAVIA "referred to the long-range anti-aircraft Tu-142ME. This year for the Indian Navy will be renovated and upgraded another Tu-142ME,* ITAR-TASS quoted the press service of the enterprise.

The report does not indicate how many Tu-142ME has been repairing and upgrading.

According TSAMTO, *a contract to modernize eight long anti Tu-142ME Indian Navy to be signed in 2005. *Perhaps the contract was signed later. For some time the program was in limbo because of interference by Israel, has offered the Indian Navy to modernize the Tu-142ME by a tripartite agreement with Russia. Moreover, repeatedly receive a message stating that the contract was eventually shelved.
*
In 1986, India was delivered eight anti-aircraft Tu-142MK under the designation Tu-142ME, which were built at the Taganrog Aviation Plant. These aircraft were equipped with search and track anti-system "Kite-K, which included towed magnetometer MMC-106" Ladoga "and equipment Hydrological Intelligence Nerchinsk.* *All of these airplanes require a major overhaul, during which they must be equipped with a new onboard equipment, upgraded turboprop engines and new weapons systems. Under the original plan, the renovation of all eight aircraft scheduled for 6 years and completed in 2010-2011.* *In this period of operation of each aircraft shall be extended for another 16 years.*

*The upgraded Tu-142ME can perform tasks to monitor and protect the territorial waters, conduct electronic reconnaissance, search, track and defeat the latest low-noise submarines surfaced and submerged, moving at full speed or low speed, or lying motionless on the ground at any time of day, and adverse weather conditions. * *When you install missile Tu-142ME can strike at surface ships, land and coastal sites.*

*Maximum range Tu-142ME is 12 thousand km* , the maximum speed at the weight of 138 tons at a height of 7 thousand meters - 855 km / h, cruising speed - 735 km / h, the flight duration of 9 hours. *Maximum weight of payload in the case of installation on the aircraft on 6 missile BrahMos "is 9,6 m (the option to install the CD" Brahmos "proposed by the Indian Navy), normal weight payload in the case of CDP 8 X 35 - 4.4 tons. In a typical search-and-shock version of the plane is placed to 140 sonobuoys.*


----------



## Dash

> There used to be a time when we got hot water and cold food on board. That's been sorted out now," said an Indian Navy aviator today, fondly, of his time on INS Viraat in the 1990s, India's sole aircraft carrier, and one that continues to baffle her makers with her incredible, perplexing longevity. Today, it was revealed by another senior Indian Navy officer (not the aviator quoted above -- as one moronic commenter tried to correct me on) that the 28,000-ton carrier, which was transferred to India in 1987 for what was expected to be, in effect, a seven-year operational swansong, can actually stay operational for another ten years or more -- till 2020 if necessary. "She can go for another 5-10 years. The remarkable thing about Viraat is that there are no foreseeable limits to her endurance," the officer said. Last year, she turned 50 following a life extension programme at the Cochin Shipyard (see photo) -- made necessary by the monumental Gorshkov delays. This is a warship, it appears, that simply gets better with age. Literally.



Nice small article

But on one hand we keep bashing Russian for delaying a single carrier and here is one peice of excellence..INS Viraat..hats off to CSL and Hats off to the one who made it...and hands of to our "Jugaad"...


----------



## Archie

Devianz said:


> Bro, are you sure that we are going to assign 3 frigates and 3 destroyers for each carrier?
> 2 destroyers and 2 frigates would be more correct.
> Are there any sources that mentions the use of 3 frigates and 3 destroyers? Thanks in advance.



Read my previous post again
Actually all this is my assessment Based on a speach By Navy Chief Admiral Suresh Mehta 
Who said that Viraats CBG will be transfered to Vikramaditya And Vikrant will use the New Frigates and Destroyers which india Will induct in the next 5 Yrs as Its CBG

If u look at the CBG of Viraat then IT COMPRISES OF 
2 Delhi Class Destroyers , 2 Talwar class Frigates , 1 fleet tanker , 1-2 Kilo class Submarines 
Thats a CBG of 7 ships For Viraat
Now i dont expect indian CBG to be of size of a USN CBG but it will definitely be more substantial than present CBG

While u may say that India will use 2 destroyers and frigates each , But u will definitely have to add 2 P-28 ASW corvettes to the CBG coz the navy will build 12 of them , and they will be useful for defence against submarines 
We will be retiring the Bulk of Kilo class submarines in the next 10 yrs so u can expect Arihant and Akula to replace them in CBG


----------



## jha

*Russia to modernize fifth Indian submarine*








A fifth Indian Kilo class diesel-electric submarine has arrived to Russia's Zvezdochka shipyard for an overhaul under a recent contract, the shipyard company said on Thursday.

Russia has built ten Kilo class submarines for India and has already overhauled four of them at the Zvezdochka shipyard in the north of the country.

INS Sindhurakshak is being upgraded under a direct contract between the Zvezdochka shipyard and the Indian defense ministry, signed on June 4, 2010.

The upgrade program includes a complete overhaul of the submarine, including its hull structures, as well as improved control systems, a sonar, electronic warfare systems, and an integrated weapon control system. The upgrade is reported to cost around $80 million.

Russia's Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines are well-known for being extremely quiet boats, and have been purchased by China, India, Iran, Poland, Romania and Algeria.


----------



## jha

A lot of modernization in navy going on...First we get our 8 Intercontinental Bombers upgraded and now our Subs getting modernized...


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> A lot of modernization in navy going on...First we get our 8 Intercontinental Bombers upgraded and now our Subs getting modernized...



Bombers upgraded ? can you post more info ?


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> Bombers upgraded ? can you post more info ?



In the last page i posted an article about Tu-142 getting upgraded to carry 6 Brahmos and other bombs...Thats why i called them bombers (even though officially they may not be ones)..posting again..




TSAMTO, August 10. Indian Navy after the planned repairs and modernization at OAO TAVIA "referred to the long-range anti-aircraft Tu-142ME. This year for the Indian Navy will be renovated and upgraded another Tu-142ME, ITAR-TASS quoted the press service of the enterprise.

The report does not indicate how many Tu-142ME has been repairing and upgrading.

*According TSAMTO, a contract to modernize eight long Tu-142ME Indian Navy to be signed in 2005. Perhaps the contract was signed later*. For some time the program was in limbo because of interference by Israel, has offered the Indian Navy to modernize the Tu-142ME by a tripartite agreement with Russia. Moreover, repeatedly receive a message stating that the contract was eventually shelved.

In 1986, India was delivered eight anti-aircraft Tu-142MK under the designation Tu-142ME, which were built at the Taganrog Aviation Plant. These aircraft were equipped with search and track anti-system "Kite-K, which included towed magnetometer MMC-106" Ladoga "and equipment Hydrological Intelligence Nerchinsk. *All of these airplanes require a major overhaul, during which they must be equipped with a new onboard equipment, upgraded turboprop engines and new weapons systems.* Under the original plan, the renovation of all eight aircraft scheduled for 6 years and completed in 2010-2011. In this period of operation of each aircraft shall be extended for another 16 years.

The upgraded Tu-142ME can perform tasks to monitor and protect the territorial waters, conduct electronic reconnaissance, search, track and defeat the latest low-noise submarines surfaced and submerged, moving at full speed or low speed, or lying motionless on the ground at any time of day, and adverse weather conditions. When you install missile Tu-142ME can strike at surface ships, land and coastal sites.

*Maximum range Tu-142ME is 12 thousand km , the maximum speed at the weight of 138 tons at a height of 7 thousand meters - 855 km / h, cruising speed - 735 km / h, the flight duration of 9 hours. Maximum weight of payload in the case of installation on the aircraft on 6 missile BrahMos "is 9,6 m (the option to install the CD" Brahmos "proposed by the Indian Navy), normal weight payload in the case of CDP 8 X 35 - 4.4 tons. In a typical search-and-shock version of the plane is placed to 140 sonobuoys.*


----------



## redpearl75

Well sorry to go of the topic here but I just read somewhere that Royal Navy aircraft carrier may be sold to India. It's a news on Nov 2009.... 

Royal Navy aircraft carrier may be sold to India | Business | guardian.co.uk
I don't think that serious thoughts were ever given to it but if at all that's somewhere in the long term plans then I'd say go for it as Russia has long delayed the delivery of the AC to us causing great disturbance in the fleet....


----------



## Archie

Well , selling one of the carriers is a possibility however it all depends on the financial strength of UK when these carriers enter service in 2016+


----------



## !!craft!!

guys dose any body has info on the indian future aircraft carrier ins vishal .??


----------



## redpearl75

As of now the updates say that IAC II is still on paper and the construction has not yet begun. It was supposed to get launched in late 2010 for construction and was supposed to be ready for sea trials in 2012, since the IAC I is already slightly behind the schedule there is no further update on that. It's being known that the IAC II will be of a higher tonnage of above 65,000 tons and will utilise steam catapults. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc.... It is expected to enter service by 2017 and will be a CATOBAR carrier....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

Reports: Russia leases nuclear sub to India



> MOSCOW  Russia has reportedly leased a nuclear-powered submarine to India.
> 
> The RIA Novosti and Interfax news agencies said Friday the Nerpa submarine manned by an Indian crew has sailed to India.
> 
> The sub had an accident that killed 20 Russian seamen during sea trials in 2008. Its fire-extinguishing system activated in error, spewing Freon gas that suffocated the victims and injured 21 others.
> 
> Officials have blamed the accident on human error, but details of the official investigation have been kept under wraps.
> 
> It was the worst accident in the Russian navy since the sinking of the Kursk nuclear submarine killed 118 seamen in 2000.
> 
> Russia has been a top weapons supplier to India since the Soviet times.



The Associated Press: Reports: Russia leases nuclear sub to India

------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, the formal induction of the Nerpa (INS Chakra) is just a matter of few weeks. Congrats fellow countrymen.


----------



## flanker143

redpearl75 said:


> As of now the updates say that IAC II is still on paper and the construction has not yet begun. *It was supposed to get launched in late 2010 for construction and was supposed to be ready for sea trials in 2012*, since the IAC I is already slightly behind the schedule there is no further update on that. It's being known that the IAC II will be of a higher tonnage of above 65,000 tons and will utilise steam catapults. It will be much bigger and capable of operating fighters, AEW (airborne early-warning) aircraft, tankers etc.... It is expected to enter service by 2017 and will be a CATOBAR carrier....



-full construction and systems integration complete (and even ready for sea trials) in just two years !! 

i really doubt that my friend .......


----------



## redpearl75

Even I do bro, but let us all hope for the best... That's all we can do as Im not in power and neither are you...


----------



## redpearl75

Ruag said:


> Reports: Russia leases nuclear sub to India
> 
> 
> 
> The Associated Press: Reports: Russia leases nuclear sub to India
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So, the formal induction of the Nerpa (INS Chakra) is just a matter of few weeks. Congrats fellow countrymen.








Looks good and once congratulations to all of us.....


----------



## SpArK

*Indian warships on goodwill visit to Africa*





_File photo of INS Mysore, one of the four warshipsm which have been deployed on a goodwill visit to several maritime nations of Africa.
_


Four Indian warships - INS Mysore, INS Tabar, INS Ganga and INS Aditya - have been deployed on a goodwill visit to several maritime nations of Africa and the Indian Ocean.

The warships will hold naval exercises with the navies and coast guards of Tanzania, Kenya, South Africa, Seychelles and Mauritius besides making port calls at Reunion Island and Mozambique, a defence spokesperson said.

Wide-ranging professional discussions and a number of sports and social engagements will take place with the host navies while in harbour, and it will be followed up with naval exercises, he said.

The visit will also include the biennial naval exercise IBSAMAR among the navies of India, Brazil and South Africa.

The naval exercises are meant to promote greater inter-operability and foster synergy between the Indian Navy and other participating navies.

The Indian Navy has already been conducting formal exercises annually with several foreign navies since several years, such as the Varuna series with the French Navy, the Indra series with the Russian Navy and the Konkan series with the U.K.s Royal Navy.

The professional skills and experiences exchanged during these interactions would go a long way in enhancing cooperation and understanding the nuances of naval operations, as well as disaster management and combating maritime threats of terrorism and piracy, he said.

The visit also seeks to demonstrate the Indian Navys blue water capability to deploy, operate and sustain a maritime task force well away from home for an extended duration.

The current interaction will feature advanced aspects of naval warfare, including anti-air, anti-surface and anti-submarine operations.

The visiting ships are part of the Navys Western Fleet under the Western Naval Command based at Mumbai.

The Task Group is headed by Rear Admiral R.K. Pattanaik, Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet.

Over the decades, India has made substantial advances in terms of designing and building warships indigenously, the spokesperson said.

Three of these four ships have been designed by the Design Bureau of the Indian Navy and built at the public sector shipyards  the Mazagon Dockyard (Mumbai) and the Garden Reach Ship Builders and Engineers (Kolkata).

Destroyer INS Mysore and frigates INS Tabar and INS Ganga are equipped with state-of-the-art weapons and sensors, while replenishment ship INS Aditya is capable of sustaining the warships for prolonged durations at sea.

Indias naval assets have been increasingly involved in the regions maritime issues, such as hydrographic survey, search and rescue, anti-piracy operations and also in providing humanitarian assistance.

The Hindu : News / National : Indian warships on goodwill visit to Africa


----------



## jha

*Indian Navy For New Rotory-UAVs*











The photos above show Austrian firm Schiebel's CAMCOPTER&#174; S-100 unmanned helicopter during a demo for the Indian Navy aboard one of its Sukanya-class offshore patrol vessel. This was October 2007 in the Arabian Sea. Three years forward, the Navy today published an RFI to support a potential buy of VTOL UAVs -- really, rotory-wing shipborne UAVs. The Navy supports the IAI-HAL Chetak-based NRUAV programme, but has identified the need for the capability before the tentative timeframe offered by IAI and HAL to operationalise the NRUAV. The Northrop-Grumman MQ-8 Fire Scout is a certain contender.

----------------------------------------------

Here comes FIRE SCOUT...Navy seems to be interested in American stuff much more now...P-8I, E-2D, F-35/F-18 and now this Fire-Scout..


----------



## ironman

*Nod for stealth destroyers to boost Indian Navy strength​*Express news service
Posted: Aug 20, 2010 at 0307 hrs IST

New Delhi The government has given its nod for the acquisition of a new class of stealth destroyers for the Indian Navy that will augment its force levels and replace ageing warships. The nod for four of the new Project 15 B stealth destroyers was given by the Cabinet Committee on Security meeting on Thursday that also discussed projects for fencing along the International Border.

The four Project 15 B destroyers, which will be fully designed and manufactured indigenously, are estimated to be valued at over Rs 20,000 crore and will be another feather in the cap for Indian shipyards, which have over the past few years reduced dependence on foreign yards to a minimum.

The warships will most likely be built by the Mazgaon Docks Limited (MDL), which is currently rolling out the Shivalik Project 15 A stealth destroyers and has achieved expertise in modular construction. The new warships, with an expected displacement of 6,800 tons will be an improvement over the Shivalik class, the first class of stealth warships to be built in India. The navy is on a modernisation drive with several new warships, including two aircraft carriers, to be added to its fleet over the next five years. 

http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/Nod-for-stealth-destroyers-to-boost-Indian-Navy-strength/662714/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

We are getting nod for practically everything ! ...I wonder when the induction will start !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Navy Re-categorises Its Medical Categories To Include Maximum Personnel For Sea-time, Leading To Subsequent Promotions

The Indian Navy has gone in for re-categorisation of its medical categories to include as many officers and sailors to go in for sea-tenure on ships. Earlier only those who were fit to go on ships, falling under the category S-2 A-2, were allowed, but now the personnel falling in the third category S-3 A-2, would be kept on medication and treatment for a year and then upgraded on to the higher category which is S-2 A-2 and sent on ships. It may be noted that the category S-2 A-2 is also not an absolutely medically fit category but is fit enough to go on ships. The only absolutely medically fit category is S-1 A-1, which is fit on ship as well as ashore. 'S' stands for Sea and 'A' for Ashore.

The re-categorisation policy has been implemented since March this year and is expected to benefit a large number of naval personnel who were missing out on their sea tenures and subsequent promotions, and were earlier being given sheltered appointments earlier on account of ailments like life-style related diseases, diabetes, heart and kidney related diseases and severe injuries, all of which fall under S-3, but can now be controlled and changed to S-2 after medication and treatment for a year to two years.

A source said that this new policy would benefit atleast 50 percent middle-aged officers and sailors in the navy. S-3 category also has HIV included in it, in which there are about 40-50 cases in the Indian navy, which includes an officer also.

In the Indian Navy S-4 category is when a personnel is hospitalised and unable to move, and S-5 A-5, which is the last category is when someone is boarded out of service, an example of which is alcohol dependence syndrome.

A source said the aim behind this was to prevent people from going to sea so that their ailments which could further give them ship-related stress, would not aggravate till it was controlled, and now after medication and review for a year or two, they would be upgraded to a higher category so that they are able to avail their sea-time, and be considered for promotions.

Personnel in the armed forces undergo an annual medical examination each year, which determines their medical fitness leading to their postings and promotions. In the Army the fittest category is SHAPE-1 Alpha. A lot of high altitude related diseases prevent army officers from going to certain places for command, but recently a shift in policy came in the army too, wherein officers falling in SHAPE-1 Bravo category were being considered for promotions, unlike before where they had to be in the fittest category which was SHAPE-1 Alpha. SHAPE-1 Bravo is a personnel suffering from an ailment which can be controlled through medication.

SHAPE stands for Psychiatry, Hearing, Appendages, Physical and Eyes, all of which are tested once a year.

In the Indian Air Force (IAF) personnel are checked for Air and Ground fitness, in which the most stringent medical examination is for fighter pilots.The fittest category in the IAF is A-1G-1 and lowest on fitness being A-5 G-5.


----------



## SpArK

*Russian Akula N-sub handed over to India, homeward bound*

By admin at 21 August, 2010, 2:03 am

BY: TNN

With India all set to get the K-152 Nerpa submarine from Russia on a 10-year lease towards end of this year, Indian sailors have begun training on the nuclear-powered attack submarine.

Nerpa quietly left its base on Russias Pacific coast earlier this week, with over 50 Indian sailors on board, on what will be an extensive and complex process of training, testing and acceptance trials spread over several weeks before the Akula-II class submarine is commissioned into Indian Navy as INS Chakra.

The Charlie-I class nuclear submarine India had leased from Russia from 1988 to 1991 was also named INS Chakra but the expertise gained on it was steadily lost since Indian Navy did not operate any other nuclear submarine thereafter.

Nerpas lease flows from an agreement inked between New Delhi and Moscow in January 2004, with India funding part of Nerpas construction with an initial sum of $650 million. The final lease and training agreements were finalized during Russian PM Putins visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

^^ wonderful news !!


----------



## gowthamraj

^ and finally it arrives


----------



## IndianRobo

Good News Nerpa is heading Our way, with Indian Sailors Onboard..... Well this would be a great training and Experience in Operating N submarines, It would be handy When Arihant Get Inducted after sea trials


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aanshu001

gr8 news.. finally a credible 2nd attack capability.


----------



## soaringphnx




----------



## soaringphnx

*Only 7 out of 16 Submarines in Indian Navy are Operational*​

The CAG said in its report that *not only were many of the 16 Indian submarines at the end of three-fourths of their life, but that only seven of them were actually operational, with nine undergoing repairs and refit.* Two of the submarines, INS (Indian Naval Ship) Vela and INS Vagli, both Foxtrot-class, are due to be decommissioned this year and next year.The report reads, *75 per cent submarines in the IN fleet have already completed three fourths of their estimated operational life.* It is pertinent to mention that only 7 out of 16 submarines in IN are operational and 9 submarines are under refit/repair as of October 2009.

As of November 2009, Padeyes fitment has been completed in 11 out of 16 submarines out of which only 4 SSK (Diesel Electric Attack) submarines have been certified by USN for mating with US DSRV for a period of three years effective from 20 December 2007 and of which at least 2 are presently under refit. *Two of the serving Foxtrot submarines, on which Padeyes were fitted, INS Vela and INS Vagli, would be de-commissioned in 2010 and 2011 respectively*.The CAG report has also pointed out that any actual submarine rescue would depend on the presence of a USN DSRV, which would take at least 72 hours to get to station from its nearest base, and for the services of which, an agreement was not even in place. The DSRV is to perform rescue operations on submerged or disabled submarines.


----------



## soaringphnx

*Scorpene Submarines Delivery Delay to Affect Indian Navy's Force Levels​*

The delay in delivery of Scorpene submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged under-water force levels of the Indian Navy, Government told the Lok Sabha on Monday. The gaps in the submarine capacity were being addressed by modernising and upgrading the weapon and sensor systems on theexisting fleet, Defence Minister AK Antony said in a written reply.

These steps have significantly increased the combat worthiness, he said.In 2004, India had signed a contract with France for supply of six Scorpene submarines, which were to be built in Mumbais Mazagon Dockyards.


The delivery of submarines has been adversely affected due to initial teething problems, absorption of technology, augmentation of MDL infrastructure and delay in procurement of material by MDL.

Due to the delays, the Navy is relying on its fleet of Russian-origin Kilo class submarines, which are being upgraded for capability enhancement and life extension.Answering another query on the Coast Guard, he said the force has 24 aircraft and 21 helicopters located at various points across the country.The Coast Guard fleet includes the Dornier surveillance aircraft and the advanced light helicopters.PTI


----------



## Archie

This is the present fleet strength , Nothing wrong with the CAG report but several subs that were under refit have infact been handed over to the navy and some of the newer subs have been delivered for Mid life upg

Current Fleet
(PRESENTLY 15)

Class Name Pennant No. Commission Date Status 

Foxtrot class INS Vagli S42 August 10, 1974 To decommission 2011[1] 

Shishumar (Type 209) Class INS Shishumar S44 September 22, 1986, Refit complete, at Sea 
INS Shankush S45 November 20, 1986 , Refit Complete, in Sea
INS Shalki S46 February 7, 1992 Under Refit at Mazgoan Docks 
INS Shankul S47 May 28, 1994 Refit Complete, in Sea 

Sindhughosh (Kilo) Class INS Sindhughosh S55 April 30, 1986 Refit completed , in Sea 
INS Sindhudhvaj S56 June 12, 1987, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhuraj S57 October 20, 1987, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhuvir S58 August 26, 1988, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhuratna S59 December 22, 1988, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhukesari S60 February 16, 1989, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhukirti S61 January 4, 1990, Undergoing Refit at Mazgoan Docks 
INS Sindhuvijay S62 March 18, 1991, Refit completed, in Sea 
INS Sindhurakshak S63 December 24, 1997, Delivered to Russia for Refit 
INS Sindhushastra S65 July 19, 2000, Refit to start in year 2013

Akula II Class Nerpa/INS Chakra , 2010, Handed over to Indian Navy ,To be formally inducted as INS Chakra in October
INS ?? 2011 

Arihant Class INS Arihant S73 2012 Launched on 26 July 2009[2] 
ATV-2 2011 Being built by the Ship Building Center, Vishakhapatnam 
ATV-3 2012 Under construction

Scorpene Class (Project 75) Scorpene-1 2012 Under construction 
Scorpene-2 2013 
Scorpene-3 2014 
Scorpene-4 2015 
Scorpene-5 2016 
Scorpene-6 2017 
Construction of Scorpene Class delayed due to teething problems at Mazgaon Docks , Delivery to begin in 2015 , With all 6 Subs being delivered by 2018 











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6 Kilo class Submarines are to be upgraded to launch Klub S Cruise missiles with a range of 300 Km 
Out of this 4 Upgraded subs have been delivered to Indian navy each carrying 6 Klub S Cruise Missiles
While 2 Subs are undergoing this Upgrade
The last Kilo Class Submarine INS Sindhushastra inducted on July 19, 2000 already has these Missiles and hence will only undergo system Upgrade when it goes for MLU in 2013

While it is expected that 4 Kilo Class and 2 Type 209 Subs will remain in service in 2020 , along with the 6 Scorpene class , 1-2 Akula II , 3 Arihant class . However additional 3 upgraded Kilo Class Could remain operational till 2024 should there be a delay in P-75B submarines beyond 2020


----------



## sudhir007

CAG pokes finger at inferior steel in navy tankers | StratPost

The Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India has criticized the acceptance of inferior-grade steel used in the manufacture of fleet tankers of the Indian Navy by Italian firm, Fincantieri, saying it amounted to &#8216;undue favor to a foreign vendor in (the) procurement of fleet tankers&#8217;.

Not just the steel, the CAG also has a problem with the &#8216;excess provisioning of spares worth more than INR 300 million (USD 6 million) and under realization of offset benefit to Indian industry&#8217; in the procurement worth INR 9.36 billion (USD 200 million).

The CAG&#8217;s report says the original Request For Proposal (RFP) had a mandatory stipulation requiring the use of &#8216;DMR 249A or equivalent grade steel&#8217; in the construction of two fleet tankers, which it says is &#8216;almost double the cost of ordinary steel&#8217;.

The report recaps, &#8220;In order to maintain its approved force levels, Indian Navy&#8217;s Ship-building Plan envisaged addition of two fleet tankers (tanker) by 2008 and 2011 respectively. Accordingly, a Request for Proposal (RFP) was issued to 12 firms in November 2005. In response to the RFP, only three firms responded, namely M/s Rosoboronexport, Russia (ROE), M/s Hyundai Heavy Industries Limited (HHIL) and M/s Fincantieri, Italy.&#8221;

It says, &#8220;Out of the three firms, only ROE offered a technical proposal for using DMR 249A/ or equivalent steel. The offer of HHIL was rejected due to noncompliance with RFP provisions which included non-usage of DMR 249A steel. Fincantieri&#8217;s proposal was stated to be compliant with the RFP conditions. However, the firm proposed to use DH 36 steel in place of DMR 249A steel.&#8221;


The justification offered by Fincantieri for selection of DH 36 grade steel to the Technical Evaluation Committee (TEC) of the Ministry of Defense included problems in sourcing DMR 249A steel, the normal use of ordinary steel for tankers and that high resilience performance of DMR 249A was not necessary for the ship.

&#8220;According to the firm&#8217;s own admission, DH 36 grade steel has less weight and less resilience when compared to DMR 249A. The chemical compositions of DH-36 grade steel and DMR 249A steel are different and they cannot be treated as equivalent to each other. The prices of these two grades of steel are also different in as much as DMR 249 A grade is more expensive than DH-36 grade steel,&#8221; says the report, adding, &#8220;Nonetheless, the TEC opined that the DH 36 steel was equivalent to DMR 249A grade steel and accepted the technical bid of Fincantieri without taking cognizance of the offer made by the other two bidders. The Technical Oversight Committee also recommended the offer of Fincantieri. Later, when the commercial bids were opened, Fincantieri emerged as L1 (lowest bid) with a quote of Rs 723 crore. The offer of ROE was rejected as it was costlier, being based upon the prices of DMR 249A / or equivalent steel.


----------



## sudhir007

Australian Naval ship `HMAS Parramatta&#8221; visits Mumbai

Royal Australian Naval Ship, HMAS Parramatta, an ANZAC class frigate, paid a goodwill visit to Mumbai port from August 18 to 23. The name Parramatta is the oldest name for a ship in the Australian Navy, and is the fourth Royal Australian Navy Vessel to bear this name, a defence spokesperson said. The ship has a compliment of 25 officers and 150 sailors and is commanded by Commander Heath Robertson. HMAS Parramatta is based at Sydney and was on her passage back after a six-month deployment in the North Arabian Sea, as part of Maritime Coalition Forces. There were extensive interactions between the ship&#8217;s crew and Indian Navy personnel from the Western Naval Command, the spokesperson said. These included ship visits, onboard receptions and friendly sports fixtures. The Commanding Officer of the ship also paid a courtesy call on Rear Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Flag Officer Commanding, Maharashtra and Gujarat Naval Area. The past few years have witnessed a steady growth of Indo-Australian Naval cooperation and the visit by HMAS Parramatta underscores this growth, the spokesperson said. Besides exercises at sea, this cooperation also manifests itself through port visits by ships, maritime seminars and exchange of personnel, he said.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian Navy to operate UAVs for a brief period from Porbandar*

GANDHINAGAR: The United States Air Force Unmanned Aircraft Systems Flight Plan 2009-2047 is a long-term vision of that country to integrate it into its joint force operations to achieve political goals.

It says an unmanned aircraft is not limited by human performance or physiological characteristics and can be carried in a backpack with commensurate capabilities. An UAS hypersonic flight will reshape the battlefield of tomorrow as it will be able to act independently in a given situation with little human input and a greatly shortened decision time. In this backdrop, it becomes crucial for us also to strengthen our unmanned aircraft system and make it a part of the mainstream operations. Strategically, we are most vulnerable from our western side and therefore capabilities in intelligence gathering in this sector should have been a top priority with a crucial role earmarked for the unmanned aerial vehicles.

However, if one sees the time the Indian Navy's squadron in Porbandar is taking to become operational, one would know that again our resolve seems to have become captive to the all pervasive lackadaisical attitude from which there seems to be no escape. This does not mean that nothing has happened but the grouse is against the slow pace. Yet with the skeletal equipment, there has been a marginal improvement in aerial reconnaissance compared to the days gone by in this sector.

This is best illustrated by the recent incident of a 105 metre long loose barge docking at the mouth of Sir Creek off Gujarat's Kutch district. An unmanned aerial vehicle of the Indian Air Force had already captured its image while it was being pushed towards India by the north-easterly winds from somewhere south-south west near Oman.

Amid this the Indian Coast Guard aircraft came out with a daring act, which would not have been possible with the support of other wings of the Indian armed forces, including para-military, to take the barge's picture from all angles. It would not be appropriate to reveal the complete details of the operation here but it had everything from coordination, leadership, dedication and the readiness of the uniformed men to give their life for the nation's cause.

Returning to Indian Navy's plan to set up a squadron in Porbandar, it seems that by the year end something should happen in this regard. The Indian Navy plans to temporarily operate UAVs from Porbandar, where it has built a hangar for them at the civilian airport. They will be brought from its UAV Squadron at Kochi which has Searcher MK II and Heron in the inventory. A decision on the positioning of UAVs in Porbandar will be taken by the Indian Navy later in the year. The Indian Coast Guard already has a full-fledged air enclave at Porbandar from where it operates its manned flights for maritime reconnaissance and search and rescue operations. 


Indian Navy to operate UAVs for a brief period from Porbandar - Surat - City - The Times of India


----------



## Devianz

IAC-1 under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Sher

Is this IAC 1 Under construction in Cochin Shipyard???


----------



## Devianz

Desi Sher said:


> Is this IAC 1 Under construction in Cochin Shipyard???



No that's INS Viraat under maintenance. That's the repair dock. 
IAC-1 is being built on the dock to the right.. one with the big red gantry crane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Cochin shipyard is situvated in the route where i am travelling on the way from my home town to Ernakulam and i am trying to capture a glimpse of IAC 1 there ..but new damn bridge is building there and it is blocking the view..


----------



## Desi Sher

Devianz said:


> No that's INS Viraat under maintenance. That's the repair dock.
> IAC-1 is being built on the dock to the right.. one with the big red gantry crane.



Oh I see...... Waiting for the Pic though


----------



## Devianz

seiko said:


> Cochin shipyard is situvated in the route where i am travelling on the way from my home town to Ernakulam and i am trying to capture a glimpse of IAC 1 there ..but new damn bridge is building there and it is blocking the view..



You can't see it from outside yet. But you can see some prefabricated module blocks scattered here and there around the compound of the shipyard. They must belong to IAC. I think its the only ship in India to be built using prefabricated blocks.


----------



## Devianz

Desi Sher said:


> Oh I see...... Waiting for the Pic though



Ohh... i had uploaded a satellite image in my first post.
http://i35.tinypic.com/16izcw9.jpg


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

*Navy torpedoes Indian private shipyards' role in new project*

Ajai Shukla / New Delhi August 30, 2010, 0:31 IST 


This is the first of a four-part special series on the countrys critical, yet significantly delayed, submarine development programme.

A far-reaching decision by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) will come as a jolt for domestic shipbuilders in the private sector seeking to participate in Indias submarine programme. Top sources in the ministry have told Business Standard that its apex defence acquisition council has decided to exclude Indian private shipyards from the construction of six submarines for the Indian Navy under Project 75I. Instead, the first two submarines will be built at a foreign shipyard.

Project 75I initially envisaged all six submarines to be built in India. The MoD-owned Mazagon Dock Ltd, Mumbai, was to build three; Hindustan Shipyard Ltd  recently acquired by the MoD from the Ministry of Shipping  would build one; while Indian private sector shipyards L&T and Pipavav would compete to build two. But the navys insistence on having the first two submarines built abroad has torpedoed the private sector shipbuilders out of the picture.

The navys decision, explained a senior admiral on condition of anonymity, stems from delays that have been endemic to indigenous submarine construction. India bought four HDW submarines in the 1980s. HDWs shipyard in Germany built two of them in just 56 months each. In contrast, Mazagon Dock took 98 months and 116 months to build the remaining two. Mazagon Dock is also running 30 months late in delivering the first of six Scorpene submarines that it was contracted to build under Project 75.

At least two submarines will come in quickly by building them abroad, said the admiral. We are desperately short of submarines. A performance audit of the navy by the Comptroller and Auditor General has documented that just seven or eight of Indias 15 submarines are operational at any given time against a projected requirement of at least 24.

Yet, curiously, despite the dismal track record of Mazagon Dock, the defence acquisition council has decided to hand it a prime role in Project 75I as well. While the cost of Project 75I is still not known, it will substantially exceed the Rs 23,562 crores that India paid French companies Armaris and DCNS for Project 75, since building two submarines abroad will inflate the cost.

Furthermore, that decision will require fresh sanction from the Cabinet Committee on Security  typically involving a 12-24-month delay  since the current sanction mandates that all the submarines must be built in India.

Full story : Navy torpedoes Indian private shipyards' role in new project


----------



## sudhir007

Commercial tenders for 16 Navy multi-role choppers expire

Two years after Navy issued tenders for purchase of 16 multi-role helicopters worth USD one billion, a deal is not in the pipeline since bids from two competing global manufacturers have expired. Defence Ministry sources told PTI today that the commercial bids from American Sikorsky and British-Italian AgustaWestland expired last month and the Ministry was considering asking them to revalidate their existing offers or revise their prices. &#8220;Yes, the commercial tenders for the MRH from the two companies have expired and we now intend to ask them to revalidate or revise their offers,&#8221; the sources said. The Navy&#8217;s tenders (Request for Proposals or RFP in defence parlance) was issued in August 2008 and the two firms responded to the bids, while another European manufacturer did not submit its offers. The commercial bids were valid for 18 months. Industry sources said the two firms would respond to the Defence Ministry&#8217;s request for revalidation or revision of their bids, if asked to. Sources said the Navy was yet to carry out the Flight Evaluation Trials for the two contenders &#8212; Sikorsky&#8217;s S-70B SeaHawk and AgustaWestland&#8217;s NH90 &#8212; for the contract, though technical evaluations were completed. The Navy urgently needs the MRH to replace its aging SeaKing fleet inducted in 1970. It had 40-odd SeaKing choppers in its air wing, but the numbers have come down to about 30 helicopters due to mishaps. The MRH&#8217;s primary role would be anti-submarine warfare and anti-surface warfare, while its secondary role would include search and rescue, cargo carrying and casualty evacuation. The RFP for the 16 MRH was initially issued in early 2006, but the tenders were cancelled two years later and reissued in September 2008. Two years have since elapsed, yet little progress has been made on the procurement, Defence Ministry sources admitted. India also has another option to equip its Navy with MRH, as the American Department of Defense has offered US Navy&#8217;s workhorse MH-60R &#8212; a Sikorsky platform with American systems and sensors &#8212; through the Foreign Military Sales route. Once the contract is decided and awarded, the Indian Navy would get delivery of the MRH within 46 months in three phases. The RFP provides an option of placing follow-on orders for another 44 helicopters, once the present contract is completed and mandates an offset clause under which the successful bidder would reinvest 30 per cent of the contract amount back in Indian defence industry.


----------



## Archie

Well the navy needs P75I subs on a fast track basis , they require them by 2018-19 at the very least , so i*t was a good idea to go for foreign shipyard for the first 2 subs since these can deliver the ships far quicker than indian shipyards , even if contract is signed in 2014 instead of 2012 we can expect the subs to be delivered in 2018 *
But the troublesome part is Mazagaon dock which already has its hands full with 6 scorpene , which will be delivered by 2019 , now if P-75I subs follow the same pattern as scorpene in the Mazagaon Docks , then we can expect them to be delivered in 2022 , atleast 4 yrs behind foreign made subs.
*It would have been a good idea to atleast get one out of the 3 subs being made at Mazagaon docks to be built at a Private shipyard , *
Both L&T Shipyard and Pippav Shipyard are already involved with defence programs of the navy , with L&T building the Hull for Our N submarine program and has already delivered 2 hulls to Ship Building Centre , Vishakhapatnam , with 3 more to follow, while Pippav shipyard is building 9 OffShore Patrol Vessels for the Navy which will replace 7 Sukanya Class OPV of the Indian Navy

*It would have ensured that atleast we can get 4 subs by 2020 *


----------



## Archie

sudhir007 said:


> Commercial tenders for 16 Navy multi-role choppers expire
> 
> Two years after Navy issued tenders for purchase of 16 multi-role helicopters worth USD one billion, a deal is not in the pipeline since bids from two competing global manufacturers have expired. Defence Ministry sources told PTI today that the commercial bids from American Sikorsky and British-Italian AgustaWestland expired last month and the Ministry was considering asking them to revalidate their existing offers or revise their prices. Yes, the commercial tenders for the MRH from the two companies have expired and we now intend to ask them to revalidate or revise their offers, the sources said. The Navys tenders (Request for Proposals or RFP in defence parlance) was issued in August 2008 and the two firms responded to the bids, while another European manufacturer did not submit its offers. The commercial bids were valid for 18 months. Industry sources said the two firms would respond to the Defence Ministrys request for revalidation or revision of their bids, if asked to. Sources said the Navy was yet to carry out the Flight Evaluation Trials for the two contenders  Sikorskys S-70B SeaHawk and AgustaWestlands NH90  for the contract, though technical evaluations were completed. The Navy urgently needs the MRH to replace its aging SeaKing fleet inducted in 1970. It had 40-odd SeaKing choppers in its air wing, but the numbers have come down to about 30 helicopters due to mishaps. The MRHs primary role would be anti-submarine warfare and anti-surface warfare, while its secondary role would include search and rescue, cargo carrying and casualty evacuation. The RFP for the 16 MRH was initially issued in early 2006, but the tenders were cancelled two years later and reissued in September 2008. Two years have since elapsed, yet little progress has been made on the procurement, Defence Ministry sources admitted. I*ndia also has another option to equip its Navy with MRH, as the American Department of Defense has offered US Navys workhorse MH-60R  a Sikorsky platform with American systems and sensors  through the Foreign Military Sales route. *Once the contract is decided and awarded, the Indian Navy would get delivery of the MRH within 46 months in three phases. The RFP provides an option of placing follow-on orders for another 44 helicopters, once the present contract is completed and mandates an offset clause under which the successful bidder would reinvest 30 per cent of the contract amount back in Indian defence industry.



Now considering our defense minister's long love affair with American FMS program , i can bet that this contract will also go to an american vendor through FMS 
While order of Helicopters has been enhanced to 20 from 16 earlier , while indian navy will upgrade 17 0f its 34 Sea King Helicopters.

Frankly , if u ask my opinion then Contract of both Heavy lift Helicopters and Attack Helicopters will go to American vendors for Chinook and Apache , while light utility helicopter contract will go to a European vendor

Americans are getting a slew of contracts becoz u can be assured off that they will not win the mmrca deal which will go to a european vendor


----------



## Dash

> Frankly , if u ask my opinion then Contract of both Heavy lift Helicopters and Attack Helicopters will go to American vendors for Chinook and Apache , while light utility helicopter contract will go to a European vendor



I dont know about Chinook but Apache will be for various reasons.


----------



## sudhir007

Dash said:


> I dont know about Chinook but Apache will be for various reasons.


Sure for Apache coze best on in it class Iaf should go for it. but for heavy lift I think we should go for Mi-26


----------



## RPK

*PRN Wire: MJP Waterjets Wins Record Order Worth Euro 12 Million for the Indian Coast Guard*

STOCKHOLM, Sweden - Sep 6, 2010 (PRN): MJP Waterjets, the fastest growing global supplier of waterjets, wins one of the largest contracts ever in the market for waterjets, worth Euro 12 million. MJP Waterjets will supply waterjets for 36 high-speed interceptor boats for the Indian coast guard. The high-speed interceptor boats will be designed and constructed by the Indian engineering and construction firm Larsen & Toubro, which is MJP Waterjets's contractual party. Deliveries of waterjets will take place during 2010- 2013. The order is an important reference for MJP Waterjets's continued sales in India, which is expected to become the world's largest market for waterjets during forthcoming years.

- The record order for the Indian coast guard is the company's first order in India and now a total of 22 countries have selected MJP Waterjets for their governmental applications. The order, worth Euro 12 million, is an important milestone for MJP Waterjets and our ambition to become the number 1 player in the global market for waterjets, says MJP Waterjets's CEO, Hans Andersson.

- The order was won in tough international competition, where technical performance and life cycle cost determined the choice of MJP Waterjets as supplier. These features have created MJP Waterjets's strong market position in coast guard and navy vessels, says MJP Waterjets's CEO, Hans Andersson.
MJP Waterjets's sales in 2009 amounted to Euro 17,6 million with an operating margin of 10&#37; and an operating result of Euro 1,7 million. MJP Waterjets has achieved a compound annual revenue growth rate (CAGR) of 23% over the past three years. MJP Waterjets has currently an order back-log worth Euro 33 million. The order to the Indian coast guard will also generate after-sales revenues in coming years.

MJP Waterjets is the fastest growing global supplier of waterjets. MJP Waterjets develops, markets and delivers tailor-made, high performance and heavy-duty waterjet propulsion systems. MJP Waterjets offers technology-leading waterjets that generate more thrust from installed power, leading to higher ship speed, lower fuel consumption as well as lower life cycle cost. MJP Waterjets delivers waterjets for governmental applications such as coast guard vessels, patrol boats, landing crafts and customs boats, as well as applications for work boats,luxury yachts and fast ferries. In total, governments in 22 countries have chosen MJP Waterjets for their governmental applications. MJP Waterjets was founded in 1986 and has today over 700 waterjets in service around the world.

MJP Waterjets, in Osterbybruk, is part of the Swedish industrial group Osterby Marine, including Osterby Gjuteri and Alcopropeller. Osterby Marine is owned by Capilon, a private equity company listed on NASDAQ OMX First North.

MJP Waterjets will exhibit at SMM 2010 (Shipbuilding, Machinery & Marine technology international trade fair), which will take place in Hamburg on September 7 - 10. Visit MJP Waterjets in Hall A3, Stand 104 and find out about our latest developments and record order for the Indian coast guard. For more information about MJP Waterjets, please visit: MJP


----------



## soaringphnx

*Indian Navy Debate Merits of Conventional versus Nuclear-Powered Submarines​*

An increasingly apparent reason for the Ministry of Defence's slow decision-making on a second submarine production line for the Indian Navy is: the deep divisions within the navy over India's submarine force. A debate rages between the submarine arm and the surface navy  particularly the dominant aviation wing  on whether the future lies in submarines or aircraft carriers. The navy's submariners, meanwhile, debate the merits of conventional versus nuclear-powered submarines.

Slowed by these internal debates, India's 30-Year Submarine Construction Plan, which the government approved in 1999, has languished. The 30-Year plan envisioned building 24 conventional submarines in India. Six were to be built from western technology and six with Russian collaboration; then Indian designers, having absorbed the best of both worlds, would build 12 submarines indigenously. Project 75, to build six Scorpene submarines (the "western" six), was contracted in 2005.


MoD believes it is still 4-6 years away from Project 75I, i.e. beginning work on the second six submarines. *A senior retired admiral, reflecting the views of the submarine arm, blames the navy's "aircraft carrier lobby" for the delay in building submarines.* He alleges: "The last two naval chiefs (Admirals Arun Prakash and Sureesh Mehta) were aviators, who had no interest in using the navy's limited budget for building submarines.

So they exploited the division of opinion amongst submariners  the nuclear-powered versus conventional submarine debate  to push submarine building into the future." Nuclear-powered submarines are of two types: ballistic missile submarines (called SSBNs) and attack submarines (referred to as SSNs). Both are propelled by power from a miniature on-board reactor, but SSBNs also fire nuclear-tipped ballistic missiles. SSBNs are not a part of the fighting navy; they constitute a country's nuclear deterrent and fire their nuclear-tipped missiles on orders from the national leadership.

SSNs operate as part of a naval fleet, moving under nuclear power and sinking surface warships with conventional torpedoes and missiles. *Interestingly, India is the only country that has chosen to build SSBNs (the recently-launched INS Arihant, and two successor submarines) before building an SSN force.* The reason has been a deeply felt need to operationalise the nuclear triad  land, sea and air-based nuclear delivery systems that India's Draft Nuclear Doctrine stipulates as a secure second-strike capability.

But the possibility of an SSN force remains tantalisingly alive. *In 2004  when INS Arihant was being developed under the Advanced Technology Vessel, or ATV, programme  Admiral Arun Prakash, then navy chief, proposed that the ATV programme be enlarged to six SSBNs and four SSNs.* This required the allocation of Rs 10,000 crore for the DRDO to develop the necessary technologies. Pranab Mukherjee, then the defence minister, backed the allocation of this funding.

But, according to sources close to the ATV project, once AK Antony took over as defence minister in 2006, he backed off, insisting that the Prime Minister's Office should take all decisions relating to India's strategic nuclear programme. The proposal for funding technology development lapsed. But the Director General of the DRDO, *Dr VK Saraswat, confirms that an SSN could be developed without difficulty*. Talking to Business Standard, Saraswat said, "I have no charter to build an SSN at the moment.

But once the government takes a policy decision we can start working on it. The only major difference between a nuclear powered attack submarine (i.e. an SSN) and an SSBN is weaponry, and the size changes. The technology for design, packaging, and integration remains similar." Votaries of nuclear submarines, such as Rear Admiral (Retired) Raja Menon, argue that nuclear-powered submarines have a crucial advantage over conventional ones: endurance. While conventional (diesel-electric) submarines are more quiet and harder to detect while submerged, they are easily picked up when they surface to charge their batteries.

Furthermore, they move slowly underwater, unlike nuclear submarines, which can remain submerged almost indefinitely. This allows a single nuclear submarine  travelling underwater to its patrol station and remaining there, undetected, for months  to do the job of multiple conventional submarines, which give their position away when they surface at regular intervals. *Admiral Menon explains, "A single SSN can dominate an area 1,000 nautical miles (1,850 km) away as effectively as three conventional submarines, which require one submarine on station, another transiting to relieve it, and a third transiting back to refuel.*

*If the patrol area is farther than 1,000 nautical miles, a single SSN does the job of five conventional submarines.* That is why the US Navy fields an all-nuclear force." But Menon accepts that the Indian Navy would always need conventional submarines. *India's coastal waters are so shallow that SSNs, which typically weigh 4,000-5,000 tonnes, run the risk of scraping the bottom. Conventional submarines, which normally weigh around 1500-3000 tonnes, are needed for dominating the coastal areas. *


----------



## soaringphnx

*US helicopter firm makes commercial offer to Indian Navy​*

In a bid to counter bad press that they are receiving, the US helicopter company Sikorsky has made a commercial offer to the Indian Navy. *The offer includes servicing and spares for six obsolete Sikorsky UH-3H Sea King helicopters that came onboard the USS Trenton renamed as INS Jalashva which have received a lot of flak for their sub standard quality.*

The comptroller and auditor general has strongly criticised the quality of the machines on the aircraft carrier that came through US government foreign military sales.

According to the CAG *the ($39 million) machines did not come equipped with any type of weather or surface surveillance radar and the defence ministry failed to secure any guarantee for the replacement of defective rotables due to obsolescence.
*
Talking to FE, AVM (retd) AJS Walia, managing director for India and South Asia, Sikorsky Aircraft said that, *We have sent an unsolicited letter to the Indian Navy offering to provide whatever support they want. We have also offered to supply spares which will finish by 2010.*

These helicopters came through the government to government route. It was not a commercial deal. And that we are offering now will be a commercial deal between us and the Indian Navy, Walia added.

According to the comptroller and auditor general, *the 1960s vintage aircraft - decommissioned by the US Navy in 2005 - were life-expired and had defects that could compromise their operational effectiveness.
*
The INS Jalashva, is the second largest ship with the Indian Navy, after the aircraft carrier Viraat and is believed to add punch to Indias maritime forces with its capacity to participate in naval operations, peacekeeping operations, tri-service operations and humanitarian relief.

The US Congress had cleared the transfer of the vessel under the Foreign Military Sales Program in August 2005 and the government signed the Letter of Acceptance on July 31, 2006.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Navy to get six new submarines*



With its effective submarine strength coming down drastically to 14, the Indian Navy has started the process to procure six new next generation submarines that will be equipped with Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) to give them longer endurance. The order is expected to be worth over Rs 30,000 crore at current rates. The Navy on Tuesday sent out Request for Information (RFI) to major submarine manufacturers across the world for six conventional submarines that would be built at Indian and foreign shipyards.


Navy to get six new submarines


----------



## marcos98

*Navy alerts Goa coastal residents about super sonic boom*





Panaji: 
Indian Navy has asked the coastal residents in Goa not to get worried as that they might hear large noise of super sonic boom as MiG-29K supersonic flights were practicing off the coast.

Indian Navy Public Relation Officer (PRO) Cdr M C Joshi has said that the residents may hear sonic boom sounds and they need not panic as it is associated with the training of MiG-29K aircrafts, which is happening off Goa coast.

The defence official said that without disturbing the resident population of Goa, MiG-29K pilots at INS Hansa will fly all flights involving supersonic profiles deep into the sea and at very high altitudes.

"There is still a possibility that sonic booms could be heard by the local population and our fishing communities from time to time," he added.

In February this year, the residents had panicked after three loud sounds were heard in the sea

The state government had initiated inquiry into the cause of the sound and later had found out that the noise was related to MiG-29K.

The PRO has said that the MiG-29K is an advanced multirole fourth generation Air Superiority Fighter at present being operated from the Indian Navy's premier naval air station INS Hansa at Dabolim.

This aircraft has the capability to go supersonic at almost twice the speed of sound, in order to overtake enemy fighters and shoot them down.

"Supersonic flights are associated with 'sonic booms'.

A sonic boom is a sound which is similar to a loud explosion generated by the shock waves formed on the airplane in supersonic flight," he said.

In certain atmospheric conditions, sonic booms from a supersonic aircraft may reach distances as far as 20 to 40 kilometers," he said.

Joshi said that the ability to fly at supersonic speed is of great advantage to a fighter pilot in a combat situation and it is therefore important that supersonic flying is practiced to maintain a high level of operational readiness.

He said that the booms are absolutely harmless to life, health and property.

Supersonic flights have been undertaken by the IAF all over the country since the 1970s and are an absolutely normal part of fighter training.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Navy Floats Tender For Six New Conventional Attack Submarines*







*The Indian Navy has floated a tender to acquire six new conventional attack submarines as part of Project 75(I), the submarine line that will run parallel to the Scorpene line in Mumbai. The RFI (see below) has been sent to shipbuilders that include Russia's Rubin for the Amur 1650 and HDW for the Class-214.

*
Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Navy Floats Tender For Six New Conventional Attack Submarines


----------



## SpArK

*AMUR1650*


----------



## SpArK

*CLASS-214*


----------



## jha

Only problem with U-214 is the absence of vertical SILOs...Will this be added ..?
problem with LADA is not tested AIP...


----------



## SpArK

*50,000cr deal for 6 subs: Govt invites bids from firms*


NEW DELHI: The ball has formally been set rolling for what will be India's biggest-ever defence project till now: the acquisition of six new-generation stealth submarines, with land-attack capabilities, for over Rs 50,000 crore. 

The government has now issued a global request for information (RFI) to armament majors to submit their initial offers by the end of this month for the six submarines to be constructed under 'Project-75 India'. 

This comes after the Defence Acquisitions Council (DAC), chaired by defence minister A K Antony, cleared P-75I in June, as was first reported by TOI. 

*The gigantic naval project will clearly overtake the Rs 42,000 crore project to procure 126 multi-role fighters for IAF, so far dubbed the "mother of all defence deals", which is in the final selection phase now*. 

*Under P-75I, while two submarines will be imported from the foreign collaborator's shipyard, the other four will be built indigenously under transfer of technology.* Three of these will be constructed at Mazagon Docks (MDL) in Mumbai, and the fourth at Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL) in Visakhapatnam. 

*MDL is already engaged in building six French Scorpene submarines under Project-75, currently valued at Rs 23,562 crore, which incidentally is running three years behind the 2012-2017 schedule set for it earlier. "Giving one submarine to HSL under P-75I is clearly aimed at establishing a robust second submarine line there, in addition to MDL, for future projects like P-76," said a senior official. *

Interestingly, the RFI says the foreign collaborator has to specify the air-independent propulsion (AIP) being offered for the project. Conventional diesel-electric submarines have to surface every few days to get oxygen to recharge their batteries. But with AIP systems, they can stay submerged for much longer periods, narrowing the gap with nuclear-powered submarines which can operate underwater for virtually unlimited periods.

Read more: 50,000cr deal for 6 subs: Govt invites bids from firms - The Times of India 50,000cr deal for 6 subs: Govt invites bids from firms - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajgoynar

*For a grieving mother, Navy will trawl Jammu lake searching for her son*



A team of divers from the Indian Navy will leave for Mansar Lake near Jammu tomorrow morning on an unusual mission: to trace the body, or what remains of it, of a young Kashmiri medical student, Syed Zuhaib Rizvi.

Rizvi disappeared on the banks of the lake on May 14. Suggestions that he killed himself by jumping into the water have not been accepted by his mother, who has camped at Mansar and in Jammu for nearly four months, pressing the police for a thorough probe.

And Chief Minister Omar Abdullah has now carried her voice to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh himself.

The Navy divers, it is learnt, are being rushed following direct intervention by the Prime Ministers Office. Sources said Omar also raised the issue with senior functionaries of the Union Ministries of Home and Defence.

The state government made a request to the Union government to send divers from the Indian Navy as they are trained to undertake such missions. They also have the necessary equipment. We have been informed that a team of 6-8 divers will reach Mansar tomorrow evening and begin their task on Saturday, Pawan Kotwal, Divisional Commissioner of Jammu, told The Indian Express over the phone. 



For a grieving mother, Navy will trawl Jammu lake searching for her son


----------



## sudhir007

Navy Chief to visit U.S. next week

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma will visit the United States next week. Admiral Verma&#8217;s first trip to the U.S. comes days ahead of Defence Minister A.K. Antony&#8217;s scheduled visit.

The visit is yet another step in the growing strategic defence relations and engagement between the armed forces of the two countries. Admiral Verma will tour several places, including Washington and Hawaii, headquarters of the U.S. Pacific Command (PACOM), and witness the progress of the P-8I Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft the Indian Navy is procuring from the U.S.

The Naval Chief&#8217;s trip reciprocates the visits by U.S. PACOM Commander Admiral Robert F. Willard this week and Chief of Naval Operations Gary Roughead in April.

On Thursday Admiral Willard had indicated that both India and the U.S. have to work in the domain of cyber space and outer space, and it is likely that Admiral Verma will utilise the opportunity to interact in these spheres.

The P8I is based on the Boeing 737 commercial airplane and is a variant of the P-8A Poseidon that the company is developing for the U.S. Navy. India is the first overseas buyer for the aircraft. An agreement was signed in January 2009 for eight aircraft, with the first due to be delivered in 48 months.

Assembly of the first aircraft is due to begin in the last quarter of this year after the Indian Navy completed the final design review in July. This effectively locked the design for the aircraft, radar, communications, navigation, mission computing, acoustics and sensors as well as the ground and test support equipment, paving the way for the programme to start assembly of the plane, Boeing said.

The Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) will provide weapons bay door for the eight P-8I aircraft. Under the terms of the $4.7 million-contract, the HAL will deliver the first set of doors to Boeing in Seattle by the end of the year, the company said.


----------



## sudhir007

India, Brazil, South Africa warships begin maritime exercise in Durban

Indian warships today began a trilateral exercise with the navies of Brazil and South Africa in Durban off the African coast as part of their efforts to build inter-operability in carrying out maritime operations.

Four warships including a destroyer and two frigates from the Navy&#8217;s Western Fleet are participating in the biennial India-Brazil-South Africa Maritime (IBSAMAR) exercise, which would focus on visit-board-search-seize, anti-air and anti-submarine operations, apart from naval warfare manoeuvres such as fuelling in mid sea.

The exercise comes in the middle of a two-month long deployment of the Indian warships off the African coast when they also sail to Mauritius and Seychelles for carrying out anti-piracy patrols and visit ports in Kenya, Tanzania, Mozambique and South Africa.

A Navy officer said here that the deployment would provide the Indian Navy &#8220;good opportunity to re-establish and further relations&#8221; with the navies of the African continent in areas of training and passage exercises.

&#8220;The exercise is to develop interoperability among the three navies so that they could carry out joint operations during times of need in the high seas,&#8221; the officer said.

Indian naval destroyer INS Mysore, frigates INS Tabar and INS Ganga along with tanker INS Aditya have joined IBSAMAR exercise. Brazil is participating with its warships, while South Africa has brought their submarines.

&#8220;This is the second edition of IBSAMAR. The first edition was held in 2008. This year&#8217;s exercise is a much more complex than the previous one,&#8221; the officer said.

This time there would be no aerial fleet of the Indian Navy participating in the IBSAMAR exercise, though South Africa was bringing in their aircraft, he added.

IBSAMAR is being held around the South African coast and there would be visits to Durban, Cape Town, Simon&#8217;s Town and Port Elizabeth as part of the exercise.

India is the lead Navy for this edition of IBSAMAR and Brazil will take upon the role in the next edition to be held in 2012.


----------



## sudhir007

Navy fishes to add subs

Its &#8220;silent arm&#8221; in danger of going into deep slumber, the navy is asking major submarine-makers to participate in a competition to replenish its fleet.

This week the Indian Navy sent requests for information (RFI) &#8212; the precursor to a global tender &#8212; for a &#8220;second-line&#8221; of six conventional attack submarines.

The submarine fleet of the navy that officially has 15 boats could be down to just half-a-dozen by the end of next year because they are being retired faster than the government can acquire new vessels and also because the procurement through a deal with France has fallen way behind schedule.

The Indian Navy seeks to maintain a submarine fleet that is capable of operating in an environment where adversarial (Chinese and Pakistani) vessels often intrude into waters around the country, tracking its ships and picking up and recording their electronic &#8220;signatures&#8221;.

The RFI has asked manufacturers for details of contemporary submarines that are already in service or on sea trials and are capable of operating in &#8220;dense ASW (anti-submarine warfare) and EW (electronic warfare) environment&#8221;.

The manufacturers have been asked to give the information by the end of this month.

The &#8220;first-line&#8221; of new submarines are the Scorpenes that are being bought from DCNS Armaris (a Franco-Spanish) venture.

Four of the six submarines under the 2005 contract are to be made through transfer of technology in Mazgaon Docks in Mumbai. But the $3.6-billion deal is in rough waters with the delivery of components delayed, the assembly line construction tardy and with the French having asked for the cost to be escalated to upwards of $6 billion.

The delivery of the Scorpenes was to begin from this year but now it looks unlikely before 2012.

The contract for the Scorpenes had a provision for further orders. But the navy has decided against ordering from the same maker under the same contract because of the cost and time overruns.

Among the likely competitors are &#8212; the navy is expecting &#8212; Russia&#8217;s Rubin Design Bureau, Germany&#8217;s HDW (which was blacklisted in the past but is now cleared to compete), Sweden&#8217;s Kockums and DCNS Armaris. Along with transfer of technology, the cost of the second-line could be up to $10 billion or more.

The navy is also expecting the Russian-build Nerpa nuclear submarine to join its fleet by January 2011. There is no official word on the nuclear submarine that is being taken on a 10-year lease, the second time since the navy had the INS Chakra (also on lease from Russia) in the mid-1980s.

India&#8217;s own nuclear submarine (the INS Arihant), unveiled last year, is due for sea trials next year. The current submarine fleet is officially stated to comprise 10 Russian Kilo-class and four German HDW.


----------



## SpArK

*Navy chief to visit US*



New Delhi, Sept. 11: The navy chief, Admiral Nirmal Verma, is scheduled to visit the US in another high-level military visit in the run-up to the expected trip by US President Barack Obama to India.

Shortly after Admiral Verma&#8217;s return, defence minister A.K. Antony is slated to visit the US.

This week, the chief of the US Pacific Command (PACOM), Admiral Robert Willard, was in New Delhi, exchanging notes on the growth of the Chinese military and on India&#8217;s position on pending defence co-operation pacts like the Logistics Support Agreement and the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA).

Admiral Verma, who is slated to visit Washington DC and the US PACOM headquarters in Hawaii, *will review the P-91 Long Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft that Boeing is making for the Indian Navy under a $4.7 million contract signed in January 2009.*

The naval chief&#8217;s trip reciprocates the visits by US PACOM Commander Admiral Robert F. Willard this week and Chief of Naval Operations Gary Roughead in April.

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Navy chief to visit US


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Navy Allocates Kamov-25 Helicopter for Study to Amrita University*








Coimbatore: The Department of Aerospace Engineering at Amrita's Coimbatore campus recently acquired an anti-submarine, ship-board helicopter from the Indian Navy.

"We acquired this purely for educational purposes," stated Dr. V. Sivakumar, Associate Professor at the Department. With this, we will be able to demonstrate the role, function and working of various subsystems of an aircraft to students."
*
"Students will gain first-hand experience by working on subsystems of a real aircraft. They will do this as part of their Aircraft Design Laboratory class."*

A Russian model named Kamov-25 aka KA-25, the helicopter can fly at a maximum speed of 220 km/hr and at an altitude of 3.5 km. It has a range of 450 km, which means that it can complete a flight of that distance without having to refuel.

A typical crew aboard a KA-25 might consist of two pilots and two or three equipment operators. Since the cabin is large enough to accommodate twelve people, the craft has been extensively used for troop transport, as well.

The model was inducted in the Indian Navy in 1980. Since then, the KA-25 fleet has been used in a large number of war and peace time operations, before *being grounded in mid-2009 on account of aging.
* 
"The helicopter is powered by two 671 kW Glushenkov GTD-3F turboshafts, that are mounted side-by-side; these drive the two contra-rotating rotors," explained Dr. Sivakumar.

"The use of folding three-blade coaxial rotors requires no tail rotor. Along with the triple tail fins, this ensures compact stowage aboard a ship."

"The helicopter's aerodynamically symmetrical layout, coupled with autopilot, sophisticated avionics suite and good handling qualities, enables a pilot to undertake a long-endurance combat task under any weather conditions."

Dr. J. Chandrashekhar, Chairperson of the Department, explained further.

"A conspicuous design feature of this aircraft is the flat bottom, under-nose radome that houses the search radar, which is an integral part of anti-submarine operations. The Kamov is fitted with a mission avionics suite and a weapons system which allows the helicopter to navigate above the water surface devoid of any reference points and fulfill the task of locating and destroying a submarine, both in manual and automatic mode."

"We hope that the helicopter will help students learn concepts through real models," he added.

Students seem to agree. "I think that we can learn the theoretical aspects of aerodynamics in a more practical way," stated Nikhil Mohan, second-year student of aerospace engineering.


Indian Navy Allocates Kamov-25 Helicopter for Study to Amrita University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajgoynar

*Karwar: Navy Trials in Netrani near Murudeshwar Opposed *



Karwar, Sep 12: The Western Ghats Task Force has requested Chief Minister B S Yeddurappa not to permit Indian Navy to conduct its trials in Netrani Island near Murdeshwar here.

In a letter to the Chief Minister, Task force chairman Ananth Hegde Ashisara has stated that Navy, without the States permission, has been conducting bomb trials without giving prior information to the local residents.

The island has been declared as a biodiversity hot spot by the Karnataka Biodiversity Board declaring it as Natural Heritage Site. The government must write to union defence minister not to allow Navy to carry on any of its activities in the island, Hegde said in the letter.

Uttar Kannada district has 148 km of coast from Karwar to Bhatkal. Already 23 km is already under the control of Navy. If Netrani too goes into the hands of Navy, then it would amount to giving the entire Karwar to Navy. The island is not only fishermens paradise, but also a sacred place for them, Hegde stated.



Karwar: Navy Trials in Netrani near Murudeshwar Opposed


----------



## RPK

*Haveeru Online - Indian Navy to patrol Maldives EEZ in routine patrol*


MALE, September 13 (HNS) - In a routine patrol, Indian Navy Sunday started patrolling the Maldives Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) along with the Maldives Coast Guard, Maldives National Defence Force (MNDF) said Monday.

In the operation set to be carried out from September 11-18, an Indian Navy Aircraft Carrier and Coast Guard vessels operating in the MNDF Northern area will petrol the zone for any violations of the regulations.

Maldives Coast Guard and Indian Navy carry out the operation routinely every two months, the Coast Guard added.


----------



## rajgoynar

*3 sailors arrested for molestation*


Three sailors of the Indian Navy allegedly got drunk, molested a group of moviegoers and were arrested early Sunday after Colaba policemen in a patrol van heard the alleged victims cries for help.

The Navy men, who are with INS Pralaya, also allegedly assaulted some policemen in the patrol van before they could be subdued and arrested. The incident occurred late on Saturday night. A group of three girls and two boys had come out of Regal Theatre after a late-night show. The three Navy men, Animesh Thakur, 26, Bhagat Singh, 26, and Gangadhar Kushawa, 28, who were passing by, started passing vulgar comments, Assistant CP (Colaba) Iqbal Shaikh said.

The group went to an ATM but the Navy men allegedly followed them and started groping the girls, leading to a quarrel with the two boys in the group. The policemen in the patrol van, alerted by the noise, reached the spot. When the policemen tried to intervene, the three assaulted them. The policemen managed to overpower them and brought them to the Colaba police station where they were charged with outraging the modesty of a woman and assaulting a public servant in the course of performing duty. Officials found the three were under the influence of alcohol, said Shaikh. 


3 sailors arrested for molestation


----------



## sudhir007

Mig-29k captured over Bit pilani Goa

As per his information first Mig-29k came to land in heavy rains and another came after 10 min when rains had stopped ,this is when second Mig29k was captured in users Nokia 5800Xm Mobile phone. Sorry for the poor quality of picture .


----------



## jha

God..sudhir , you could have atleast edited the post..


----------



## SpArK

A schematic graphic from Sea King Infrastructure Ltd (SKIL), the promoters of Pipavav Shipyard Ltd. Now, Pipavav Shipyard is up and running and has already started getting orders from the MoD


Pipavav Shipyard :: Home Page


----------



## marcos98

*Sea Harriers and Mig-29k dog fight over Goa​*




BY: Ajay Naik security Editorial Panel For Security Magazine

It has been clear Wednesday morning sky for students of Bits Pilani, student have been wondering around their campus for a while now after their lectures were over, sudden loud sound of approaching military jet buzzes the sky for a moment, but Students have hardly noticed the sound since their campus is based very close to Naval Air Base in Goa and spotting flying naval jet around is a regular sight for them, but this time sound keeps getting louder and louder , ignorant student watch up in the sky to spot two fast approaching Sea Harriers flying very close to ground just few meters above the ground.

This is first time they have seen the jets fly so low and so aggressively over their campus, soon jets disappear over the clouds gaining altitude and fast moving to sea , but what comes next is a bigger surprise for them, a louder sound almost bursting their ears , this time its new acquired single Mig-29k fast chasing them ,at the same time another Mig-29k takes off from the base instead of following path taken by two harriers and lonely Mig-29 , it banks right and heads to sea .

As per sources Sea Harriers and Mig-29k have been practicing WVR and BVR dogfights in month of August. Sea Harriers have been recently upgraded with new MMR Radar and now comes with new BVR AAM; Sea Harriers have been piloted by Veteran Naval Aviators having more than 2000 Hours of flight on Sea Harriers, while Mig-29k pilots have been freshly trained in United States and have flown Indian air forces Mig-29A are eager to show their skills.


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

marcos98 said:


> *Sea Harriers and Mig-29k dog fight over Goa​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY: Ajay Naik security Editorial Panel For Security Magazine
> 
> It has been clear Wednesday morning sky for students of Bits Pilani, student have been wondering around their campus for a while now after their lectures were over, sudden loud sound of approaching military jet buzzes the sky for a moment, but Students have hardly noticed the sound since their campus is based very close to Naval Air Base in Goa and spotting flying naval jet around is a regular sight for them, but this time sound keeps getting louder and louder , ignorant student watch up in the sky to spot two fast approaching Sea Harriers flying very close to ground just few meters above the ground.
> 
> This is first time they have seen the jets fly so low and so aggressively over their campus, soon jets disappear over the clouds gaining altitude and fast moving to sea , but what comes next is a bigger surprise for them, a louder sound almost bursting their ears , this time its new acquired single Mig-29k fast chasing them ,at the same time another Mig-29k takes off from the base instead of following path taken by two harriers and lonely Mig-29 , it banks right and heads to sea .
> 
> As per sources Sea Harriers and Mig-29k have been practicing WVR and BVR dogfights in month of August. Sea Harriers have been recently upgraded with new MMR Radar and now comes with new BVR AAM; Sea Harriers have been piloted by Veteran Naval Aviators having more than 2000 Hours of flight on Sea Harriers, *while Mig-29k pilots have been freshly trained in United States *and have flown Indian air forces Mig-29A are eager to show their skills.



^^^^^

Bro! care to explain me the bolder part ... Its Russia or America?


----------



## Dash

AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Bro! care to explain me the bolder part ... Its Russia or America?


They were getting carrier landing training in US carreirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leonidas

*Gorshkov Aircraft Carrier Cost India $2.33 Billion: Navy*
NEW DELHI | SEP 15, 2010

Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier bought from Russia finally cost India $ 2.33 billion, out of which $ 29 million was paid toward services rendered by Indian specialists and another $ 85 million for repair technical documentation.

India had early this year agreed to pay $ 2.33 billion, over three times the $ 974 million it had signed a contract for the 45,000-tonne warship in 2004, after a three-year negotiation.

"The $ 29 million was paid for stationing 40-odd Indian Navy personnel in Russia for over five years since 2004 to assist, monitor and work on the repair and re-equipping of Gorshkov," a Navy officer said here today.

"The $ 85 million for repair technical documentation was for buying all detailed charts, diagrams and instructions for the machinery and equipment that are on-board Gorshkov," the officer said.

The technical documentation was bought as a complete set right away because Gorshkov, rechristened INS Vikramaditya would be the only warship of its class that India was buying from Russia. Its delivery is scheduled for end of 2012.

"With these documents, India can carry on with repair and maintenance of the warship within India independently without having to send the aircraft carrier back to Russia, as we do in the case of Kilo class submarines," he said.

The documentation cost would be much lower than the maintenance and repair cost of the warship if it had to go to Russia for the purpose, leave alone the cost of sailing there and returning to India, he added.

http://www.bharatrakshak.com/NEWS/newsrf.php?newsid=13420


----------



## Archie




----------



## Archie

Check out this image
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arihantgoingonpatrol.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Archie said:


> Check out this image
> File:Arihantgoingonpatrol.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Photoshopped


----------



## keralaking

INS Kochi Inauguration

Kochi: Indian Navys latest state-of-the-art destroyer INS Kochi was on Friday inaugurated by Madhulika Verma, wife of Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma. 

Kochi is the second of three Project 15-A Kolkata class stealth destroyers. The first vessel, INS Kolkata, launched earlier, is expected to join the fleet in 2010, followed by INS Kochi in 2011 and the third, as yet unnamed, in May 2012. 

The 6500-ton ship, indigenously designed by the Directorate of Naval Design, will boost the Indian Navys maritime capabilities and safeguard countrys interests. 

It is being built by Mazagon Docks Ltd in Mumbai. 


The ship would advanced stealth features, making it less vulnerable to detection by enemy radar. It will be fitted with state-of-the-art weapon systems which include the supersonic BrahMos surface-to-surface missile, the LRSAM Long Range Surface-to-Air Missiles and the MFStar multi-function radar system providing accurate data on surface and air targets. 

In addition, four AK-630 rapid-fire guns and a medium range gun will boost the ship's close-range defence capability. 

The ships will also be fitted with indigenously developed twin-tube torpedo launchers and anti-submarine rocket launchers. 

The NPOL developed Humsa-NG hull-mounted sonar, and two multi-role helicopters adding punch to the ship's anti-submarine capability. The maximum speed of the ship is above 30 Knots. 

The destroyer will be launched using the pontoon-assisted launch technique, to be employed for the first time in the history of indigenous warship building. 

This technique helps in overcoming slipway/ draft constraints and permits launching of heavier vessels.


----------



## tyagi

keralaking INS Kochi was lunched on

18 September 2009


----------



## keralaking

oops sorry saw the name of city which is in my state.Error regreted


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy's three fast attack crafts welcomed at Kochi port*

Kochi, Sep 21: The Indian Navy's three fast attack crafts received a warm ceremonial welcome on Kochi port on Monday. 


These ships will be deployed at base ports in Kochi and Goa. This move is an effort to strengthen the coastal security and surveillance by Indian Navy post Mumbai attacks in November 2008.

The main role of these crafts is for naval patrolling duties in coastal waters, detecting and destroying fast moving targets, policing anti-smuggling and fisheries protection and also the search and rescue operations.

"This ship with its high speed and high maneuverability and the ability to stay out and see for long durations will defiantly contribute in a very positive way to enhancing the security and the preparedness of the NSG to deal with any kind of threat in this region. Also the ship with its fast response is the ideal platform for the search and rescue operations and we will be able to render any assistance possible to the civil administration whenever the need arises," said Lieutenant Commander Subal Nathan, commanding officer of ship Kalpeni.

The ship named INS Kalpeni would be based in its base port of Kochi, while the other two, INS Cankarso and INS Kondul would be leaving for Goa port in order to enhance security along the coast of Kerala and parts of Karnataka coast.

INS Cankarso, INS Kondul and INS Kalpeni named after three Indian islands of Goa, Nicobar and Lakshadweep, have a displacement of 320 tonnes, each equipped with water jet propulsion for precise steering control.

Each ship will be having four officers and 40 sailors on board and is equipped with state-of-the-art armaments, which can fire up to a range of five kilometers.


----------



## SpArK

INS Cankarso


----------



## SpArK

INS Kondul


----------



## redpearl75

Looks good and is good indeed...


----------



## marcos98

*MoD clears joint amphibious exercise at US base near China​*
A year after the Defence Ministry backed out of a military exercise at a US base near China at the last minute, a go-ahead has been given for a joint amphibious exercise at the US Marines base in Okinawa, Japan. The war game, which will involve senior officers of the Indian Navy and Army is scheduled to start later this week and will continue till October.

The same exercise, under the Habu Nag series of war games, was cancelled at the final stage in 2009 when 12 officers who had been earmarked were sent back to their formations days before they were scheduled to depart. While no reason was given for the last minute pull-out, regional sensitivities were thought to be behind the move. Okinawa is located close to China and has a significant US presence where several military bases are concentrated.

The island has also been in the news recently for frequent spotting of Chinese naval vessels, including submarines by Japanese self-defence forces. A Japanese white paper on defence has also raised a red flag over the increasing operations by the Chinese Navy near the Okinawa island.


----------



## redpearl75

*NUCLEAR ISSUES

&#8216;Liability has been taken by the operator' 


T.S. SUBRAMANIAN 


Interview with Srikumar Banerjee, AEC Chairman. *

MOHAMMED YOUSUF 

Srikumar Banerjee: &#8220;This whole Bill is between the victims and the operators.&#8221; 

THE Department of Atomic Energy (DAE) has several ambitious plans &#8211; to build more Light Water Reactors (LWRs) fuelled by enriched uranium for India's nuclear-powered submarines, to construct a special material enrichment facility in Chitradurga district in Karnataka to step up uranium enrichment capability, and to build 10 indigenous Pressurised Heavy Water reactors (PHWRs) of 700 MWe each that will use natural uranium as fuel.

In the background of the Lok Sabha passing the Civil Liability for Nuclear Damage Bill, 2010, on August 25 and the Rajya Sabha approving it on August 30, and the first anniversary of India launching its first nuclear-powered submarine, called Arihant, at Visakhapatnam, Atomic Energy Commission (AEC) Chairman Srikumar Banerjee spoke to Frontline in a 70-minute interview in Chennai on September 2. Banerjee, who is also Secretary, DAE, not only spoke about these plans but argued that the DAE did not take sides during the nationwide debate on the Bill.

&#8220;We [the DAE] are not taking sides. We just want to make a victim-friendly [piece of ] legislation and make the operator liable,&#8221; he said in answer to a question on why officials of the DAE/Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited seemed to be batting for American suppliers of nuclear power reactors to India. He asserted that the legislation was &#8220;India-centric&#8221; and that &#8220;it cannot be based on what you are calling pressures from other countries&#8221;. In the case of a nuclear incident, &#8220;the victims must get prompt and no-fault compensation&#8221;, he said.

Banerjee revealed that there was not only &#8220;total capacity enhancement&#8221; in India's existing uranium enrichment plant at Ratnahalli, near Mysore, but &#8220;significant improvement in our technology&#8221;. Besides, when the uranium enrichment plant in Chitradurga is ready, &#8220;it should be able to feed enough enriched uranium to large-sized 1,000 MWe Light Water Reactors.&#8221; Excerpts:

It has been more than a year since India's nuclear-powered submarine, Arihant, was launched. What is the progress on that? Has the LWR on board the submarine been started up?

Our nuclear steam supply system is ready 100 per cent. From our [DAE] side, everything is ready. We are only waiting for other systems to become operational so that we can start the commissioning activity of the reactor. The rest of the submarine parts have to be ready before we can start the reactor. I do not know when the harbour trials will be done.


The Navy will need three or four nuclear-powered submarines for this arm to be a viable force. Arihant will not do. Will you build more LWRs for these nuclear-powered submarines?

We are already doing that. I will not be able to tell you the number, but it is a fact that we are in that game. The next nuclear steam-generating plants are getting ready for future applications.


Where will the enriched uranium for these boats come from? Only the Rare Materials Plant at Ratnahalli, near Mysore, produces enriched uranium. Will the proposed special material enrichment facility in Chitradurga district be helpful?

Chitradurga will come a little later, not immediately. Our Ratnahalli plant capacity has been enhanced. But more than that, there is significant improvement in our technology. Usually, a term called separating work units [SWUs] defines the technology level that we have achieved in this, and I can assure you that there has been considerable improvement in SWUs of our next-generation caskets of centrifuges. The separating capacity of our centrifuges has improved. So, total capacity enhancement has been done at Ratnahalli. We are confident of supplying the entire fuel for the set of&#8230;. This has given us the confidence to build the [enrichment] plant. You cannot say anymore that India does not have enrichment technology. India has its own technology and can produce [enriched uranium]. We have not started doing it for large-scale commercial nuclear power stations, which require a much larger quantity of enriched uranium. We will be able to do that once we go to Chitradurga.


How big will the Chitradurga facility be in terms of capacity?

I will not be able to tell you now. The scheme is not yet ready. It should be able to feed enough enriched uranium to large-sized, 1,000 MWe nuclear power plants.


LWRs of 1,000 MWe capacity?

Yes. As you add more and more caskets, the production capacity will gradually increase. Our plan is to increase the production capacity to eventually meet the entire requirement of the country.


There is an impression that the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry and the Confederation of Indian Industry are scaring people by saying that U.S. companies will not sell India nuclear reactors and that Indian companies will not provide components and equipment for them if clause 17(b) of the Civil Liability for the Nuclear Damage Bill, 2010, continues to remain in the legislation. (Clause 17 says: &#8220;The operator of the nuclear installation, after paying the compensation for nuclear damage in accordance with Section 6, shall have a right of recourse where &#8211; (a) such right is expressly provided for in a contract in writing; (b) the nuclear incident has resulted as a consequence of an act of supplier or his employee, which includes supply of equipment or material with patent or latent defects or substandard services; (c) the nuclear incident has resulted from the act of commission or omission of an individual done with the intent to cause nuclear damage.&#8221 Top officials of NPCIL went on record saying that clause 17(b) would deter suppliers from engaging in nuclear commerce with India. Why are the DAE/NPCIL batting for U.S. suppliers?




A SECTIONAL VIEW of a nuclear-powered submarine like Arihant. 

No. Before discussing the right of recourse of the operator, let me first tell you about the basic purpose behind the introduction of the Nuclear Liability Bill. In the very unlikely event of a nuclear incident, we do not want the victims to go through an extended process of litigation to claim compensation. The victims must get prompt and no-fault compensation. Prompt in terms of time and no-fault meaning that you don't have to prove the fault of the operator or anyone to get the compensation. The Bill identifies very clearly who takes the liability. It is very clear that the liability has been taken by the operator.

There are many undue apprehensions that all this is being done for the private sector's entry into the Indian nuclear business. The private participation even today is very high. If you look at the nuclear industry in India, all the major manufacturers of equipment and various components are in the private sector.

However, for this Bill, there is a specific requirement that nuclear power plant operators will be either the government itself or a government company, as defined in the Atomic Energy Act. So this apprehension of several people that this is only a precursor to allowing the private sector to come in as operators of nuclear power plants is totally dispelled.

The second point is the suppliers' liability. What is the meaning of the phrase &#8220;the right of recourse&#8221; of the operator? It means the operator first takes his own liability to compensate the victims and after the compensation is paid, he has the right of recourse to sue the suppliers, provided he has definite proof of faulty supply [in the equipment] which has been the primary cause of the incident. The Bill establishes prompt compensation from the operator to the victim.

This whole Bill is between the victims and the operators. It creates a new legal authority called the Claims Commission or the Claims Commissioner. That new legal authority will determine, depending on the scale of the event, how much compensation should be given. As far as this Bill is concerned, it establishes a relationship between the victim and the operator through this new legal authority. It also mentions that Indian laws, whatever is available today, are in no way affected by the introduction of this new Act. The right of recourse in this case is available to the operator through other Acts [also].


Tort law?

Tort is there. Defect liability is there&#8230;. Only in this Act it is mentioned that they have the right of recourse. We [the DAE] are not taking any sides. We just want to make a victim-friendly piece of legislation and make the operator liable. One of the points is that you are inculcating safety-consciousness in the operator because you are introducing a heavy liability in case any incident occurs which affects people. We sincerely believe that no situation will arise where it will be necessary to invoke this law.


There was an attempt in June to delete clause 17(b).

It was not an attempt.


There was a DAE internal note [to that effect]. The perception is that the DAE would not have done that on its own, and there must have been pressure on it from the Prime Minister's Office to delete the clause.

No. Not that way. Let me explain it. There are two contradictory requirements. On the one side, you have to look at the international practice, what are the laws available in several countries. In most of these laws, there is no mention of the right of recourse.&#8230; In some way, there is a mention and statements are similar to what is indicated in our clauses 17(a) and 17(c).

On the other side, when you are getting equipment and components from several suppliers, in case a fault in any of them leads to a nuclear accident, there should be some suppliers' responsibility. This is the contradiction.

That is why this point was discussed in detail during several discussions of the Parliamentary Standing Committee. On the basis of its recommendations and a broad political consensus, the present language in clause 17 was evolved.



Was there no pressure at all from American suppliers to delete clause 17(b)?

It is a piece of legislation made in India. So we have to ensure that it is India-centric. That is what this legislation is all about. It cannot be based on something what you are calling pressures from other countries. In any case, there will be many things published in the press, many viewpoints being expressed. But you cannot say that an Indian lobby is being created by some pressure from other countries.


Are you happy or apprehensive about the entire clause 17?

It is a matter of detail. No new feature regarding the right of recourse has been added in this Nuclear Liability Bill. This right of recourse, in any case, is there [in other laws], whether you write it here or not. So it is nothing new. It is true it is causing some disturbance in the minds of the suppliers. We will explain to all of them the basic conditions of these, and I hope I will be able to convince them that this will not cause any difficulty in continuing to have nuclear commerce within India and in the international sphere.


You are going to import 36 to 40 reactors.

It should not be the view that we have today taken the path of large-scale nuclear reactor imports and that our indigenous programme is getting sidelined.


Former Atomic Energy Regulatory Board Chairman A. Gopalakrishnan fears that.

Let me explain. We are actually strengthening the indigenous programme. The government has clearly announced the construction of four indigenous Pressurised Heavy Water Reactors of 700 MWe capacity each and we are working towards getting the clearance for six more reactors &#8211; a total of 10 reactors of 700 MWe each. This was not originally planned. This means we are adding 7,000 MWe of capacity with indigenous effort.

In the overall requirement of total electricity generation, we need to go much faster. This import of reactors is only as an additionality. It is only for an interim period. We are working towards establishing five energy parks, each capable of generating 10,000 MWe of nuclear electricity. So our ambition is that by 2020, something like 35,000 MWe of nuclear power will come up. This is the number we are targeting. To what extent we will succeed depends on many factors.

The primary factor will be getting suitable land, the public acceptance in these areas, and so on. Then, when you are talking of importing reactors, the suitable agreement with the countries who will be supplying the reactors to these sites will be there, and whether we will get these reactors to provide power at a competitive tariff. When we say competitive tariff, if you were to have a thermal power station at the same location, its tariff and the nuclear power station's tariff should be competitive.

When all these conditions are fulfilled, we will be hopeful that we will be able to make fast progress on nuclear power generation so that the share of nuclear power will rise from the present 3 per cent to 25 per cent by 2035 in the overall installed capacity.


There are problems in the acquisition of land at Jaitapur in Maharashtra and Haripur in West Bengal to build the French and Russian reactors respectively. In Haripur, there is strong opposition to land acquisition.

You should not ask me political questions.



It is not a political question.

The important point is you have to convince the local people that when atomic energy comes to any part of India, there will be prosperity in that locality. It is not just generation of power. Wherever we go, there is no question of degrading the environment. Because of this kind of activity, there is an introduction of all-round development in the area. There is an assured source of electricity coming from a small location &#8211; generation of 10,000 MWe which will not only enrich that particular region and the whole State but the country through the national grid.

For a 10,000 MWe nuclear power station, you will require a few hundred tonnes of fuel a year. But for a coal-fired thermal power station of the same size, you need a shipload of coal every day. Besides, the first one is totally emission-free. There is no carbon dioxide emission. Even with clean, imported coal, you cannot avoid carbon dioxide emission. Today, we [India] contribute only 5 per cent of the total carbon dioxide generation in the world. If there is a tenfold increase in the total electricity generation [in India, using only coal], our contribution will be very significant. It may exceed 40 per cent. That is why we have to increase our nuclear power stations' component in the total mix of electricity generation.

I am just coming from the Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor [PFBR] site at Kalpakkam. We will consider it a major technological feat for the country to develop and construct this fast breeder reactor. It will be ready by 2012 and it will pave the way for our building more fast reactors.

As we grow with the fast reactors, we will have the opportunity of converting thorium into uranium-233 in the fast reactors, which will lead to our third stage of building thorium-based reactors. Again, our vision is that with this, we will be able to provide energy security to our country. So I can reiterate that we are not deviating at all from our well-defined path of a three-stage nuclear power generation programme.


In 2004, former AEC Chairman Anil Kakodkar told me that the ground-breaking to build the Advanced Heavy Water Reactor (AHWR), which will use thorium as fuel, would take place by the end of that year. It is close to the last quarter of 2010 now and the excavation for the AHWR is yet to start. How long will the peer reviews of this reactor design go on? Has the AHWR become a non-starter?

Not at all. Please understand that the AHWR is only for proving some enabling technologies for the development of thorium-based reactors. But the AHWR has its own role. It started with a big ambition. Its design continues to be the same. We are still trying to push the AHWR programme as fast as possible if we can do the site selection within this Plan. It is a reactor which will use thorium. Two-thirds of the energy from this reactor will come from thorium in equilibrium condition. The second important point is that it will have many passive safety features.


It will have no moving parts.

No moving parts. So in the same reactor, we are actually trying to prove many points. The AHWR is unique. It is novel. It is innovative. There is no doubt about these things. One should not think that just because the AHWR construction has not yet started, we are pushing back the third stage of our nuclear power generation programme. The third phase will commence only when we have gathered a sufficient inventory of uranium-233. This will depend on how many fast reactors we have already built. Not one but several fast reactors should be in operation. It has to go in a sequence. Then we would have collected our uranium-233. It is a very important concept &#8211; the point of time in which you should introduce the AHWR. Just by early introduction of thorium, we are not going to gain much by way of overall sustainability of our nuclear power generation programme.


The new fourth reactor at Kaiga (Kaiga-4) in Karnataka has been sitting idle for the past two years even though its construction is complete. A reactor at Narora in Uttar Pradesh is also sitting idle after it underwent en masse coolant channel replacement. Both reactors have not been started up for want of domestic natural uranium. Has the outlook improved for the domestic natural uranium supply? There was a strike in the uranium processing mill at Jaduguda in Jharkhand.

The Narora unit criticality has already been done. So it is not an issue. Domestic uranium availability has improved considerably. We will have all reactors operational very soon. The capacity factors of those reactors that use imported natural uranium fuel have reached 90 per cent. The capacity of those reactors fed by Indian uranium has also improved. The fuel shortage in India's nuclear power programme is a thing of the past.


----------



## redpearl75




----------



## SpArK

*Coast Guard Apprehends 60 Poachers Over Four Days Off Andamans​*















The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) has apprehended as many as 60 Myanmarese poachers off the Andamans islands in less than a week. On the night of September 22, 2010 CG ship Aruna Asaf Ali detained two boats and caught 24 poachers. While undertaking a routine patrol in the Northern Andaman Sea the ships Commandant Vijay Singh noticed suspicious movement of two boats, separated from each other by a distance of five miles, approaching from the direction of the Coco Islands. As the CGS Aruna Asaf Ali chased one boat, the other boat tried to give a slip, taking advantage of the darkness. It was only after a high speed chase and warning shots that the poachers on the second boat also surrendered. Over the last weekend, between September 18-20, the ship had apprehended a total of 36 poachers from three boats.

The Coco Islands in Myanmar is just about 26 miles from the Indian territorial waters, making it easier for poachers to sneak into the Indian waters.

Following heightened surveillance and vigil by the ICG ships, helicopters and Dornier surveillance aircraft along the Andamanas archipelago, the ICG has apprehended 88 Myanmarese poachers alongwith seven boats this month.

The Northern Andaman Sea has abundant Sea Cucumber, Molluscs and Corals, tempting poachers to indulge in illegal extraction of underwater marine wealth in Indias exclusive economic zone. All the apprehended boats, carrying sufficient fuel and provisions to sustain at sea for prolonged duration, were equipped with diving equipment. The smuggling of Molluscs and Sea Cucumber, which have high medicinal and aphrodisiac value, is rampant due to its high prices in the international market.


Chindits: Coast Guard Apprehends 60 Poachers Over Four Days Off Andamans


​


----------



## marcos98

*Navies of India, Sri Lanka to hold meeting​*
C. Jaishankar

RAMANATHAPURAM: The Coast Guard and the Indian Navy have decided to hold an urgent meeting with the Sri Lankan Navy to discuss ways and means to stop physical attack on Tamil Nadu fishermen. Though the venue of talks is yet to be decided, the meeting is expected to take place in a week considering the recent complaints of attacks on the Indian fishermen by the Sri Lankan Navy.

Speaking to The Hindu on Friday, Commandant D.S. Saini, Commanding Officer, Coast Guard Station, Mandapam, said the proposal for the meeting was accepted by the Sri Lankan Navy, which came forward to depute a high-level delegation. On humanitarian ground, we had asked for an urgent meeting, which was promptly accepted by the Sri Lankan Navy and it is to be held in 3 or 4 days, he said.

Though many issues were likely to be discussed, the focus would be on reports of alleged physical attack on Tamil Nadu fishermen.

The need to avoid the attacks on fishermen who had inadvertently or consciously crossed the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) would be emphasised. While stating that there were no incidents of shooting, resulting in injuries to fishermen in the recent past, Mr. Saini said it was also important to stop causing injuries to them through other means. The main point was that fishermen should not be physically assaulted or harassed if they violated the transnational border.

Action could be taken on them as per the law of the land. Law could take its course. Regarding the incident in which seven fishermen of Rameswaram were injured a few days ago near Kachchatheevu allegedly in an attack by the Sri Lankan Navy, he said it had not taken place in Indian waters. To a question, he said though a group preferred to go fishing in areas that were informally agreed upon by the fishermen of India and Sri Lanka recently, it could be accepted only after the ratification by the two governments.

Hence, the Coast Guard would continue to patrol the Indian side of IMBL to prevent them from crossing the border.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic

2012 will be the greatest year for the Indian Navy, multiple milestones will be achieved.....

INS Vikramaditya commissioned into the IN.
INS Arihant will be inducted.
First of the P-15A stealth DDG INS Kolkata will be inducted.
Second and third stealth FFGs INS Tarkash and INS Trikand will be inducted.
First P-28 corvette INS Kamorta will be inducted.
First P-8I MMA may be inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Navies from IBSA countries conducting exercises off Durban*


NEW DELHI: International waters off Durban are currently abuzz with combat manoeuvres with 11 warships as well as several aircraft and helicopters from India, Brazil and South Africa engaged in a complex trilateral naval exercise. 

Intensive anti-air and anti-submarine warfare, visit-board-search-seizure operations and anti-piracy drills are being conducted in the IBSAMAR exercise, which brings together navies from three democracies on three different continents in a unique strategic endeavour. 

India, the "lead planner'' for this edition of IBSAMAR, has deployed four warships -- Destroyer INS Mysore, frigates INS Tabar and INS Ganga, and tanker INS Aditya -- for the 15-day exercise from September 13 to 27. 

The IBSA forum was established in June 2003 to promote south-south dialogue, cooperation and the adoption of common positions on issues of international importance. 

Under it, the first IBSAMAR exercise was held in May 2008. While overseas deployments have been a regular feature for Indian Navy to project power as well as "build bridges of friendship'', the IBSAMAR wargames are considered a challenging endeavour since the distance from India to South Africa, as also from Brazil to South Africa, is some 4,000 nautical miles. 



Read more: Navies from IBSA countries conducting exercises off Durban - The Times of India Navies from IBSA countries conducting exercises off Durban - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

*PHOTOS: Indian Navy Warships Off Good Hope​*





Delhi-class destroyer INS Mysore







Talwar-class frigate INS Tabar


----------



## SpArK

Godavari-class frigate INS Ganga 








Fleet replenishment tanker INS Aditya.



Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: PHOTOS: Indian Navy Warships Off Good Hope


----------



## marcos98

*Vizag to build torpedoes​*
BY: Deccan Chronicle

The minister of state for defence, Dr M. Pallam Raju, on Monday laid the foundation stone for the new Bharat Dynamics Limited production facility for manufacture of underwater weapon systems in Visakhapatnam.

Talking to mediapersons at the site in Autonagar, he observed that BDL and DRDO were playing a crucial role in the development of Indias weapons capability.

BDL is playing a key role in harnessing our capabilities to deter threats from outside, he said.

Answering questions about the Chinese build up near Kashmir, Mr Raju made it clear that India was manning its borders well.

The Navy, Coast Guard and the marine police have been empowered to protect Indias coastline keeping in view the danger posed by terrorism, he said.

Regarding the setting up of the base near Rambilli, the minister said that the modalities were being worked out and it would soon become a reality.

The minister congratulated the BDL for the growth it had achieved in the last few years. He said he sincerely hoped that they would cross the `1,000 crore mark by next year and advance to become a full-fledged Navaratna in the years to come. He added that that the services of ancillary and subsidiary units would be necessary to meet the requirements of BDL.

The major general (retd), Mr Ravi Khetarpal, chairman and MD of BDL, observed that the company specialised in manufacturing anti-tank guided missiles, surface to air missiles and torpedoes.


----------



## redpearl75

:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::

*Indian Navy Leads Coastal Security Exercise Neptune-II off Lakshadweep Islands
*

2010-09-28 The Coastal Security Exercise off Lakshadweep islands named Neptune-II was successfully held from 14th September to 16th September 10. The Exercise, second one in the series for the Islands, and scheduled by the Commander in Chief Coastal Defence also saw the participation of elements from the Indian Army and Indian Air Force this time in addition to all other agencies involved in Coastal Security. 

In a special briefing conducted for the Media on the conduct of the exercise, by Commodore MR Ajaya Kumar, Naval Officer in Charge and DIG BK Loshali, Commander Coastguard District headquarters No 4; they expressed satisfaction at having achieved the objectives of the exercise. The officers praised the high level of security consciousness in the Lakshadweep Islands and emphasized the prominent role played by the Lakshadweep administration and the Police there in the success of the exercise. 

The conduct of the Exercise Neptune &#8211;II, involved the security agencies being divided into playing the role of anti national elements and coastal defence force. All the attacking elements were successfully neutralized by the Coastal defence force during the exercise, signifying considerable progress in the crystallization of the coastal defence architecture. The village Dweep Panchayats and Island vigilance Committees played a robust role in successfully thwarting the attacking force. The commitment levels and involvement of all the participating agencies came for fulsome praise from the officials who said that the guard was not let down even for a moment in the 49 hour long exercise. 

A slew of measures are on the anvil as a result of valuable lessons gleaned during the conduct of the exercise. Prominent among them are:- increasing surveillance of the uninhabited islands, positioning of air assets at Lakshadweep Islands, strict implementation of access control at the embarkation and disembarkation points, establishment of watchtowers and radar chains along the islands, acquisition and training on more boats for the Police and measures to further strengthen civil aviation security. Commodore Ajay Saxena, Chief Staff Officer (Operations) Headquarters Southern Naval Command and a host of officers from the participating agencies attended the briefing.


----------



## marcos98

*Indian Navy To Get Another Floating Dock By 2014 *

BY: AviationWeek.com

The Indian navy soon will add one more floating dock to repair and refit warships at sea.

The request for information (RFI) for the second Floating Dock Navy (FDN) facility was issued to shipbuilders worldwide in March.

The new facility will be smaller than the existing one and will be ready by 2014. It could lift up to 8,000 tons once fully operational and is expected to cost around Rs 250-300 crore ($55-66 million).

The FDN-1 comes under the Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC), headquartered at Port Blair. It is the only such facility in Asia, and the Indian navy sees it as strategically located due to its ability to refit a ship. The ANC also is known as Indias only triservice command.

The FDN-1 is the second-largest vessel of the Indian navy, following its aircraft carrier, but falling short only by 2.2 meters. Built by IHHI of Japan in 1987 at a cost of Rs 20 crore, it can dock all Indian navy vessels except carriers and oil tankers.

These are maintenance-intense docks and are supported on 12 anchors. It can lift up to 11,500 tons, says Commander A.K. Sharma, officer-in-charge of FDN-1.

It is 188.7 meters (619 ft.) long, 40 meters wide and 15 meters high. The navy is keen to have a world-class design for FDN-2 with the Maritime Classification Society and European Maritime Societys approval.

FDN-1 sunk in November 2002 during heavy floods and was later repaired in Sri Lanka. The new RFI specifies that self-sufficient docks should be able to withstand severe tsunami waves without any major damage to docked ships, and its pontoon deck should be suitably strengthened to cater to off-center docking.

China recently built the worlds largest floating dock at its coastal city of Dalian. It went into production mode in 2006 and is a 300,000-ton floating dock that is 340 meters long, 76 meters wide and 27 meters deep.


----------



## redpearl75

Can someone please tell me why do we have such a huge bridge on Vikramaditya.... Do we really need such a huge thing on deck or is it just that Russians are not dismantling it to save cost.... All the modern ACs have a very small bridge on deck and our's is like the biggest in the world...... Any idea..?


----------



## redpearl75




----------



## redpearl75




----------



## SpArK

*Navy gears up to add another floating dock in Port Blair by 2014; FDN-2 will cost Rs 250-300 crore​*
The Indian navy soon will add one more floating dock to repair and refit warships at sea. The request for information (RFI) for the second Floating Dock Navy (FDN) facility was issued to shipbuilders worldwide in March. 
The new facility will be smaller than the existing one and will be ready by 2014. It could lift up to 8,000 tons once fully operational and is expected to cost around Rs 250-300 crore ($55-66 million).
The FDN-1 comes under the Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC), headquartered at Port Blair. It is the only such facility in Asia, and the Indian navy sees it as strategically located due to its ability to refit a ship. The ANC also is known as Indias only triservice command. 
The FDN-1 is the second-largest vessel of the Indian navy, following its aircraft carrier, but falling short only by 2.2 meters. Built by IHHI of Japan in 1987 at a cost of Rs 20 crore, it can dock all Indian navy vessels except carriers and oil tankers.
These are maintenance-intense docks and are supported on 12 anchors. It can lift up to 11,500 tons, says Commander A.K. Sharma, officer-in-charge of FDN-1.


----------



## SpArK

*India, which already boasts of having the only floating dock in Asia Floating Dock Navy-1 (FDN-1) is gearing up to add another one of the strategically important docks to its name.​*


----------



## SpArK

*The FDN-1 in Port Blair is Asia's only such facility. Photos: Indian Navy*


----------



## redpearl75

*Leaks in India's submarine strategy*

India's emphasis on undersea warfare is growing, but too slowly for many experts. Today, the Indian navy's submarine fleet - India's "silent service" - is beset with numerous problems and delays. 

In China, the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) shows no sign of backing off its plans to gradually increase its presence in the Indian Ocean. This influx of Chinese naval vessels does not pose an immediate threat to India's national security, but the situation could change. 

Russia, however, may wield considerable influence over the flow of events. While Russia continues to serve as a vital cog in the vast



machinery that is driving the PLAN's construction and development of a modern submarine fleet, American submarine historian and expert Norman Polmar sees ample evidence that Russia is selling India better undersea systems than those it is selling China. 

"China, unlike India, is a natural enemy of Russia, and despite China's distrust of Russia, the Chinese deal with the Russians because the Russians possess submarine and antisubmarine technologies that the Chinese want," said Polmar. "This is solely an economic relationship involving China as a customer whereas the Russian's longstanding military assistance relationship with India is based on a need to sustain both its economic and geopolitical bonds that Russia deems very important to its overall security." 

At the same time, the US decision to sell India sophisticated anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aircraft known as P-8 India (P-8I) is significant as well in terms of countering any Chinese sub activities in the Indian Ocean. Although US Defense Secretary Robert Gates might have a submarine surprise up his sleeve for Indian Defense Minister A K Antony who is currently in Washington for talks, this seems unlikely given the current restrictions on high-tech exports to India. 

"Keep in mind that in the P-8I aircraft, India is getting an ASW platform from the US, not comprehensive and advanced ASW systems such as sonar, or magnetic anomaly detectors," said Polmar. 

China is well aware that India has another option at its disposal. Polmar agrees that India could quickly adopt and update the naval aviation strategy that the Soviet Union devised in the 1950s. By adding several 21st-century refinements and technological advancements - the P-8I takes India in that direction - India's degree of control over the Indian Ocean could be reinforced considerably, far surpassing what the Soviets achieved in the Western Pacific and elsewhere. 

The naval aviation model looms large because India has only 16 submarines today, including 10 Russian-built Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines; four German Shishukumar-class subs; and two Russian Foxtrot subs which are used primarily for training purposes. 

In June, India signed a US$80 million contract with Russia's Zvezdochka shipyard for the fifth in a series of overhauls and upgrades of its Kilo subs. This overhaul commenced in August. [1] 

Then in July, the Indian government allocated US$11 billion (over 500 billion rupees) for the development of six next-generation diesel submarines under Project-75 India (P-75I). With their air independent propulsion systems, these new subs will offer major operational advantages, and much to Pakistan's chagrin in particular, they are envisioned as stealthy, land attack subs. 

"India's submarine force has declined because a good number of older subs will be retiring very soon - the Kilos start retiring in 2013, for example - and an insufficient number of newer subs have been acquired to replace them," said Dr Rajeswari Rajagopalan, senior fellow in security studies at the Observer Research Foundation in New Delhi. 

"India's submarine fleet remains a coastal fleet because of a lack of nuclear-powered subs, and its reach is limited because the missiles on these subs have limited range. Finally, the focus of the Indian navy's attention also appears to be on large surface ships rather than submarines, which is hindering development of the sub fleet." 

In mid-2009, India launched a nuclear sub, the INS Arihant. It is currently designated as an Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV), and it is undergoing sea trials. If all goes well, Arihant might be transferred to the Indian navy by the end of 2011. Plans call for two more ATVs with a goal of building five or six new nuclear subs. It is still unclear whether these ATVs are nuclear strategic missile subs (SSBNs) or simply nuclear - powered attack subs (SSNs). (See India's nuclear submarine plan surfaces, Asia Times Online, Feb 20, 2009). 

"Some estimates suggest that if India is to maintain an effective nuclear triad [from air, land and sea], India would need at least a fleet of 24 subs, though this is likely out of India's reach,' said Rajagopalan. "Meanwhile, a Russian nuclear-powered Akula II SSN - the K-152 Nerpa - has departed Russia for India under a 10-year lease." [2] 

Absent any replacements or additions to its existing fleet, the most upbeat assessment is that India's sub fleet could be reduced to around nine by 2014 or 2015. In fact, the Indian navy has already notified the government that there is strong possibility that only nine subs might be in service by 2012, and just five in the coming years. No matter which projection proves to be accurate, the result is still a single digit total. 

India is in the process of getting six Scorpene subs from the French - with an option of six additional subs - to be built at the Mazagon facility in Mumbai under the supervision of French technicians, but this procurement is experiencing a slowdown. Mazagon Docks in Mumbai will construct three of the six, Hindustan Shipyard Ltd in Visakhapatnam will construct one, and the other two may be procured from foreign sources or built by another private shipyard in India 

"The delivery of the first of the French Scorpenes, which was supposed to enter service in December 2012, has been delayed. Antony addressed this situation in parliament only a few weeks back. This will clearly impact upon India's undersea force levels," said Rajagopalan. "India has about 35 private shipyards, of which L&T [Larsen & Toubro Ltd] and Pipavav are believed to be competing to build the two submarines, of the six planned." 

Some doubt that these two will be built in India after all. 

India must focus on meeting its planned timetable for new submarine deployments to avoid critical challenges in the next decade. Among those who argue for submarines, there have been disagreements over whether to pursue nuclear-powered or conventional submarines. In fact, under the original P-75I program, there was a 30-year Submarine Construction Plan approved in 1999. 

"Internal disagreements within the navy, however, have substantially undermined that plan. The fact that last two naval chiefs were naval aviators who did not appear to have great interest in allocating limited available funding for sub programs did not help matters," said Rajagopalan. 

According to some reports, once Antony became defense minister in 2006, all the decisions relating to the nuclear triad were put on hold. Antony reportedly was of the opinion that decisions involving India's strategic nuclear program should be taken by the Prime Minister's Office. In the process, there was little or no real progress concerning any additional SSNs and SSBNs. 

"Dr VK Saraswat, director general of India's Defense Research and Development Organization [DRDO] is of the view that SSNs can be developed easily once DRDO gets the go-ahead. He had noted that the essential difference is the weaponry and accordingly the size, but the technology for design and integration remains the same," said Rajagopalan. "Meanwhile, the Indian Atomic Energy Commission is continuing with its work on nuclear steam reactors for the ATVs which are powered by light-water reactors using enriched uranium as fuel." 

According to Dr Bharath Gopalaswamy, a researcher in the Arms Control and Non-proliferation Program at the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, the principal challenge facing India is India's own bureaucracy and its lack of vision in formulating long term strategic goals. 

"The Comptroller and Auditor General's recent report seriously criticized the Indian navy about its aging fleet - 63&#37; of the subs would be past their operational life beyond 2012 - and highlighted that due to this aging fleet and its refit schedules (which has been consistently delayed), the average operational availability of India's subs is as low as 48%," said Gopalaswamy. 

To make matters worse, a test check on certain submarines



revealed that prescribed standards for operational patrol, tactical exercises and individual work ups were either not in play or loosely followed. 

&#8220;Piecemeal modernization and upgradation of submarines at an aggregate cost of 1,560 crore rupees [15.6 billion rupees] was undertaken by the navy without taking approval of the competent financial authority,&#8221; the report said. And according to its findings, most refits were not well managed and seldom completed within the prescribed time period. 

The looming sub gap that India will confront from 2013 to 2016 cannot be sidestepped. Delaying the retirement of existing subs is a very risky strategy at best. 

As India starts to build its own nuclear submarines, very complex construction programs and prolonged at-sea trials will strain existing resources including manpower. Building indigenous submarine reactors is one thing, integrating them into modern undersea battle platforms in another even greater challenge. Nevertheless, despite enormous obstacles, confidence is running high and the objectives are deemed achievable in the required timeframe by many Indian naval experts 

Others including Nathan Hughes, director of military analysis at Texas-based Stratfor a global intelligence company, raise serious questions about the submarine force which the Indian navy intends to deploy. [3] 

"For all its various interests and challenges, India does not have a competitor like the US-USSR rivalry of the Cold War that drove massive investment and the frantic pace of development and competition. There is a certain lack of urgency to India's drawn out effort to design a nuclear submarine of its own,' said Hughes. "Russian assistance including leasing nuclear subs to India has been more direct and overt than Russian-Chinese cooperation, although this is also quite significant. Indeed, with China working to increase its independence from Russia and refine its own designs, Moscow may have extra bandwidth in terms of advising and design assistance and expertise from which India might benefit," 

However, the Indian navy does not now possess a viable submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM), and this gap cannot be dismissed or overlooked. While the new Arihant-class ATVs may carry Sagarika SLBMs, they may do so only on a very limited basis. 

"Some development work has been done with the Sagarika, but this has been from a submerged pontoon. Much more work remains for an SLBM to be integrated into a submarine and made operationally capable, said Hughes. "The only ship of the Arihant class so far will have only a very limited - if any - capacity for vertical launch of any kind. She is a technology demonstrator and more ships of the class will need to be built with modified designs before India fields a meaningful SSBN capability." [4] 

And while India is planning a Submarine-Launched Cruise Missile (SLCM) variant of the Brahmos cruise missile with a range of about 300 kilometers or more - Brahmos was jointly created with Russia - several issues must be addressed and resolved before this SLCM is deployed on Indian subs. 

"Yes, this will likely be the last variant tested and certified. Ground and surface ship-launched variants have already completed testing, and preparations are being made for testing of an air-launched version. However, the Brahmos is simply too big to be fired from the 21-inch [533mm] torpedo tubes used by India's current sub fleet, but the 25.6-inch [650 mm] tubes of the Nerpa would be sufficient in theory to do so," said Hughes. "Other submarines India might acquire from Russia might also be tailored to carry a vertically-launched Brahmos." 

Otherwise, it is unclear if the recently leased Russian Nerpa sub is going to have Indian or Russian cruise missiles aboard. 

"The inclusion of the RK-55 Granat [SS-N-21 Sampson], a medium-range land-attack cruise missile, is not likely. The inclusion of the 3M-54 Klub [SS-N-27] short-range anti-ship cruise missile is more likely, but also uncertain,' said Hughes. "It is not clear if Indian armaments might be fitted." [5] 

Regardless of weaponry, the Indian navy needs place more emphasis on simply getting its submariners aboard their subs for longer periods of time at sea, according to John Pike, director of Virginia-based GlobalSecurity.org. 

"Submarines are more difficult to operate than surface ships, and this requires more time at sea to remain proficient. India has had an easier time mapping out ambitious plans than in actual implementation, and an easier time putting submarines into service than in keeping them in service," said Pike. "Delays and other problems have been the rule not the exception over past decades, so this seems to be business as usual. India's naval programs, like so many other Indian military acquisition efforts, are remarkably leisurely." 

From the standpoint of flexibility, while India seems to be relying on French and Russian submarine purchases thus far, these countries do not enjoy a preferred supplier status. 

"India might turn to Germany, and possibly eventually to South Korea," said Pike. "If Japan started exporting subs, it might also export aircraft carriers." 

Pike sees little chance that Japan will start exporting subs to India or any other country for that matter anytime soon, however. Other experts agree. Japanese submarines are for Japanese use only. 

Regardless, India cannot hold its breath and wait to see what does or does not happen in Kobe, where Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd is concentrating its submarine construction activities. As India focuses its attention on China instead, it must realize at the same time that some prefer to depict China as totally unprepared to churn the waters of the Indian Ocean. 

"China poses no naval threat to India either on the surface or beneath the surface of the Indian Ocean. China is not seeking a naval confrontation with India there for a variety of reasons despite much talk of China's 'string of pearls' strategy involving its development of port facilities in countries surrounding India," said Polmar. "China does not intend to try and outmatch the Indian navy in India's own backyard. China wants access to vital resources, not a series of unwanted engagements at sea. China is simply not prepared for any heated naval engagements so far from its coast at this time." 

In a nutshell, India must forge balanced submarine and anti-submarine programs, and inject them with the same energy and enthusiasm that has propelled its space program. India must also define what it expects from a true 21st-century submarine fleet. Sustained dependence on legacy undersea systems seems out of the question. 

Peter J Brown is a freelance writer from Maine USA.


----------



## redpearl75

*US Senate OKs transfer of two minehunters to India*

Washington: The US Senate has approved the transfer of two Osprey-class minehunter coastal ships to India. 

The two minehunter ships are Kingfisher (MHC-56) and Cormorant (MHC-57). Both were decommissioned in 2007 and now awaiting it&#8217;s to India. 

Osprey-class coastal minehunters are designed to find, classify, and destroy moored and bottom naval mines from vital waterways. They use sonar and video systems, cable cutters and a mine detonating device that can be released and detonated by remote control. 


Touted as world's second largest minehunters, they are constructed entirely of fibre-glass and are designed to survive the shock of underwater explosions. 

Their primary mission is reconnaissance, classification, and neutralisation of all types of moored and bottom mines in littoral areas, harbours and coastal waterways. The ships are equipped with a high definition, variable-depth sonar, and a remotely-operated, robotic submarine used to neutralise mines. 

PTI


----------



## redpearl75

*USS Kingfisher*


----------



## redpearl75

USS Kingfisher.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------







USS Cormorant (MHC-57)


----------



## redpearl75

Same but a little bigger..... lol..


----------



## redpearl75

Specifications: USS Cormorant (MHC-57)


Displacement 895 Metric Tons
Length 188'
Beam 36'
Draft (Navigation) 9' 2"
Draft (Keel) 7'
Speed 10 kts.
Complement 53
Armament: Two .50 cal. machine guns
Propulsion: Two Isotta Fraschini ID36 SS8V-AM diesel engines, two Voith Schneider vertical axis, cycloidal, controllable pitch propellers
Electrical Systems: Two ship service diesel generators, one ship service/emergency diesel generator
Monocoque Design glass reinforced plastic monohull design. No longitudinal or transverse hull framing. The skin carries all the stresses. The vessel is flexible under shock. Machinery is supported by cradles from the main deck
Sensors/Navigation Systems: AN/SYQ-13 Navigation, Command & Control System, AN/SPS-64(V)9 surface search radar, AN/SPA-25G radar display; AN/UQN-4A sonar sounding set, AN/WSN-2 stabilized gyrocompass,
Hyper-fix radio navigation system, Plotting table; Loran C, Military global positioning system (GPS), AN/BQH-7A expendable bathythermograph set; Mine Countermeasures Systems AN/SLQ-48(V)2 mine neutralization
system (MNS), AN/SQQ-32 minehunting sonar.


----------



## Dash

redpearl75 said:


> Can someone please tell me why do we have such a huge bridge on Vikramaditya.... Do we really need such a huge thing on deck or is it just that Russians are not dismantling it to save cost.... All the modern ACs have a very small bridge on deck and our's is like the biggest in the world...... Any idea..?


Are you talking abt the Island?


----------



## redpearl75

Dash said:


> Are you talking abt the Island?



You can say that, I meant the control tower to be specefic.... Don't you think it's too too big for a ship that size..?


----------



## Dash

redpearl75 said:


> You can say that, I meant the control tower to be specefic.... Don't you think it's too too big for a ship that size..?


Ok. Form what I can observe that this ship was actually not meant or made to an aircraft carrier in the first place. It was a battle cruiser and a helicopter carrier.
It used could have needed a bigger island coz it had long range Bazalt cruise missiles and SAMs.
So it could have needed a bigger island as it also housed CIWS close to its island. you can see that in the actual pic below. this island housed everything needed for a battle cruiser.

It was never an aircraft carrier...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India, US defence deal set to get bigger - The Times of India

*India, US defence deal set to get bigger
*Rajat Pandit, TNN, Sep 30, 2010, 03.40am IST


NEW DELHI: India's biggest- ever defence deal inked with US till now is all set to get bigger. Plans are virtually final now to order another four P-8I Poseidon long-range maritime patrol aircraft to add to the eight already contracted under the $2.1 billion deal inked last year. Defence ministry sources say the project to acquire four more Boeing P-8I aircraft will be taken up for approval in the meeting of the defence acquisitions council, headed by A K Antony, on October 8. 

It will be held in the backdrop of the recent visits of Antony and Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma to US. ''The new P-8Is will cost the same as each of the eight ordered in January 2009, without any cost escalation. There will also be similar offsets requirements. In the original $2.1-billion contract, the offsets were valued over $600 million,'' said a source. 

India is going in for the 12 P-8Is to plug huge gaps in its maritime snooping capabilities in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), which has become heavily militarised with even China increasingly making strategic forays into the region. 

At present, Navy has a woefully-inadequate maritime reconnaissance fleet of eight ageing Russian Tupolev-142M turboprops and five upgraded Ilyushin-38SD aircraft, a dozen Israeli Heron and Searcher-II spy drones, and a few Dornier-228 squadrons. 

Based on the Boeing 737 commercial airliners with cruise speeds of 445 knots, the P-8Is will not undertake just surveillance missions. They will also be capable of deadly anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare, armed as they will be with torpedoes, depth bombs and Harpoon missiles. 

They will have ''a mission radius'' of 600 nautical miles, with 5.5 hours on-station loitering time, and 1,200 nautical miles, with 4 hours on station. With mid-air refuelling, their operational radius will further go up. The first of the eight original P-8Is is slated to be inducted by early-2013, with the others following by 2016. The US Navy, too, will begin inducting the first lot of its 117 P-8A multi-mission maritime aircraft around the same time. 

P-8Is are being customised to Indian naval requirements, with communication, electronic warfare and other systems being sourced from India. For instance, defence PSU Bharat Electronics is delivering Data Link-II, a communication system to enable rapid exchange of information among Indian warships, submarines aircraft and shore establishments, for the P-8Is to Boeing. There is, however, the question of India having not yet inked the Communication Interoperability and Security Memorandum Agreement (CISMOA) being pushed by the US as ''a sensitive technology-enabler'' for P-8I and other arms procurements. 

But MoD and Navy are not too worried. Antony, in fact, told his American counterpart Robert Gates in Washington on Tuesday that while India appreciated the US government's view that pacts like CISMOA would ''facilitate access to high technologies'', there were still some concerns which needed to be addressed.

Read more: India, US defence deal set to get bigger - The Times of India India, US defence deal set to get bigger - The Times of India


----------



## redpearl75

Dash said:


> Ok. Form what I can observe that this ship was actually not meant or made to an aircraft carrier in the first place. It was a battle cruiser and a helicopter carrier.
> It used could have needed a bigger island coz it had long range Bazalt cruise missiles and SAMs.
> So it could have needed a bigger island as it also housed CIWS close to its island. you can see that in the actual pic below. this island housed everything needed for a battle cruiser.
> 
> It was never an aircraft carrier...



Thanks brother for sharing that but still the fact is that they could have removed such a huge thing off the deck and kept a small one increasing the space of the same.. If you see then you'd find that the desk is taking a a lot of space on the ship's deck and it looks almost useless now as you said previously it was a heavy battle-cruiser needing more missile controls but now it's not needed so it could have been redused to what is actually needeed... Still I can't do that by telling the Russians and neither can you.. So let's be it... Thanks for sharing the info once again...


----------



## CONNAN

*IAF MIG 29' s with the PHALCON*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *IAF MIG 29' s with the PHALCON*



Can you pls provide the link so that we can have a look at this pic as it's blocked here... 

Thanks....


----------



## CONNAN

redpearl75 said:


> Can you pls provide the link so that we can have a look at this pic as it's blocked here...
> 
> Thanks....



http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/8449/formationd.jpg


----------



## Dash

> Thanks brother for sharing that but still the fact is that they could have removed such a huge thing off the deck and kept a small one increasing the space of the same.. If you see then you'd find that the desk is taking a a lot of space on the ship's deck and it looks almost useless now as you said previously it was a heavy battle-cruiser needing more missile controls but now it's not needed so it could have been redused to what is actually needeed... Still I can't do that by telling the Russians and neither can you.. So let's be it... Thanks for sharing the info once again...



Thats true. However the island actually this ship is not that bigger than admiral kustjenov class AC but still bigger, however this ship was actually small and had a compartivly smaller deck area due to not carrying aircraft, compared to the deck area this island looks big too.

But like you said, its no point in talking now, they have removed most of the stuff that wasnt necessary after removal of the missile launchers and front side CIWSs...

Anyway I never thought that this was actually a good deal for us. Too much pain for a ship whose life is so short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

Dash said:


> Thats true. However the island actually this ship is not that bigger than admiral kustjenov class AC but still bigger, however this ship was actually small and had a compartivly smaller deck area due to not carrying aircraft, compared to the deck area this island looks big too.
> 
> But like you said, its no point in talking now, they have removed most of the stuff that wasnt necessary after removal of the missile launchers and front side CIWSs...
> 
> Anyway I never thought that this was actually a good deal for us. Too much pain for a ship whose life is so short.




Even everybody here would agree to that as this ship has made India spend so much that we could have had a newly built aircraft carrier way before Ghroshkov's induction.... And Indian babus knew that this deal would make them rich and so they went ahead with the deal and now the condition is such that IN needs a AC asap with his air arm no place to land or take off from... Mig 29K is being delivered but the ship still is under reffit and still awaits sea trials which would easily take somwhere around another 2-3 years minimum.... This much fund, had it been incurred in owr own carrier program then I guess we would've had at least 2 carriers simultaneously half ready by now..... The ship had a lot of potential when the deal was actually signed but now it seems like something that will eventually come and so let it be kinda situation....... No one knew that it would take this long.. Anyways we still have not lost a lot and are procuring a lot of milirtary hardware.. though this deal was a little dissapointing but let's stay positive and hope for the best.... There is no other Asian country that operates ACs except Russia with one.... I don't have any current detail about the Chinese procurement of the Vrayg AC.... Correct me if Im wrong.....


----------



## redpearl75

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgu...art=40&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

Please don't kill me if it's a repeat entry.....


----------



## redpearl75




----------



## Dash

> I don't have any current detail about the Chinese procurement of the Vrayg AC.... Correct me if Im wrong.....



The Chinese are trying get the Varyag up and ready by 2015, by that time if all goes well we will have 2 ACs ready, One bein INS Vikramaditya and other is IAC1. They have already made some prrogress in reconstructing this carrier, however they lack in carrier operations knowledge which we have acquired in last couple off decades.

They are also planning to build 3 more carriers and bigger carriers, however nothing is concrete so far. There were news that they are going for super carriers. howver nothing to worry as we will be having our super carrier by the time they get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## redpearl75

If that's the single seat Mig 29K then why the cockpit is this big looking like a KUB... I explored a lot of similar pics of Mig 29K and all of those has a big canopy like the one in these images.... A little confused here...


----------



## redpearl75

*New Indian Coast Guard station at Murud Janjira, to set up CG Air Station at Ratnagiri*

The the Director General Indian Coast Guard, Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, AVSM, today formally commissioned the Coast Guard Station at Murud Janjira in Maharashtra. The station had been set up and activated earlier in Jun 2010, as per the Govt Scheme for strengthening of Joint Coastal Patrolling (JCP) off Gujarat and Maharashtra coast.

Three stations funded by the Ministry of Home Affairs viz. Veraval (Gujarat), Dahanu (Maharashtra) and Murud Janjira (Maharashtra), are part of the scheme intended to strengthen close coast surveillance in order to prevent smuggling of arms and explosives, and prevent infiltration of anti-national elements through the sea route.

The station will function under the administrative and operational control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (West) through the Commander, Coast Guard Distt HQ-2 (Maharashtra) located at Mumbai. Commandant (JG) M Vijay Kumar has been appointed as the first Commanding Officer of the station.

The responsibility of Coastal Security from shoreline till the territorial waters has been entrusted to the Coast Guard post Nov 2008. In addition, the Director General Indian Coast Guard has been designated as the Commander Coastal Command, with the responsibility for overall coordination between various Central and State agencies, in all matters relating to the coastal security.

In response to the enhanced role that has been assigned, the Coast Guard is pursuing urgent enhancement of its surveillance capabilities, so as to meet its tasks and responsibilities effectively. The present force-levels and manpower are slated to be doubled in a few years by graduated procurement, with proportionate and corresponding infrastructure development and augmentation of trained manpower.

The new CG station at Murud Janjira will play an effective role in undertaking joint coastal patrol along with Police, Customs and Fisheries Department to thwart maritime security threats. Two more stations at Dahanu and Ratnagiri have been planned for establishment in the State of Maharashtra by Mar 2011. 

In addition, setting up of a Coast Guard Air Station at Ratnagiri is also on the anvil. This will be the first full-fledged air station of the Coast Guard in the state of Maharashtra, and will play a crucial role in maritime surveillance and Search & Rescue at sea adjoining Maharashtra coast.


----------



## Game is loading

What abou the Indian Navy's activites at the Andaman Islands??


----------



## SpArK

*New Coast Guard interceptor vessel commissioned*

2010-10-02 00:20:00
Gandhinagar, Oct 1 (IANS) Indian Coast Guard ship C-148, an interceptor vessel, was commissioned by Coast Guard chief, Vice Admiral Anil Chopra at an impressive ceremony at Gujarat's Veraval Friday, according to an official release.

The C-148 is the sixth in the series of eleven boats designed and built indigenously by ABG Shipyard at Surat. Fitted with ultra-modern navigational and communication equipment, it will be deployed for enhancing the close-coast surveillance capability of the Coast Guard, the press release from the Coast Guard said.

*The 28 metre Interceptor Boat with a 90 ton displacement is commanded by Commandant (Junior Grade) Kanwaljeet Singh and manned by 12 men. The boat has an endurance of 500 nautical miles at a speed of 25 knots and can achieve a maximum speed of 45 knots.*

The boat is fitted with 12.7 mm 'Prahari' Heavy Machine Gun (HMG) for effective fire power.

*With the induction of C-148, the Coast Guard fleet now comprises of 44 ships, 19 interceptor boats, six hovercraft, 24 fixed wing aircraft (Dornier) and 21 helicopters.
*
Chopra is slated to formally commission the Coast Guard Station in Veraval Saturday.


New Coast Guard interceptor vessel commissioned


----------



## SpArK

Nerpa nuke sub delivery further delayed till March​ 
Posted On: Oct 02, 2010 







_Nerpa Russia Submarine India _

​





MOSCOW (PTI): Signalling further delay in the delivery of Akula-II class nuclear attack submarine to India, a senior Russian official has said that it would now be handed over in March next year.

*"Russia will transfer the K-152 Nerpa attack submarine to India on a 10-year lease in March 2011,*" Governor of Khabarovsk Region Vyacheslav Shport was quoted as saying by the local media in Russia's Far East.

The Nerpa, which India has sought for long, was to be initially leased in mid-2008 under the USD 900 million deal signed with Moscow in 2004.

Russia rescheduled the delivery of the 12000-tonne nuclear submarine to India to June this year, but that deadline too could not be met as further trials of the vessel were required.

*"The vessel has been commissioned. In accordance with the agreement, it will be transferred to India in March of next year,"* Vyacheslav Shport was quoted as saying by far eastern edition of Kommersant daily.

The nuclear submarine, which has been formally transferred to Russian Navy's ownership by the Amur Shipyard in Khabarovsk region, is said to be currently undergoing sea trials with the India crew on board.

In November 2008, 21 crew members and technical staff were killed onboard the submarine shortly after the start of sea trials in Sea of Japan following the accidental leak of toxic Freon gas from the automatic fire suppressing system.

The Indian naval sources in Moscow have declined to comment on the Khabarovsk governor's latest statement, saying the preparations are proceeding as per schedule.

The issue could be taken up at the Indo-Russian intergovernmental military-technical commission's meeting in New Delhi on October 7, during Russian Defence Minister Anatoly Serdyukov's India visit next week.

*India hopes to train its personnel on board the Nerpa, to be rechristened INS Chakra, as it expects to operate three indigenously developed nuclear-powered vessels in the next five years.*

It had last July launched nuclear-powered INS Arihant, which is at present under construction in Visakhapatnam and is expected to join the fleet in about two years.

*Indian Navy has already sent its first set of crew to get trained on Nerpa in Russian waters and to sail it to India once it is handed over at a port in Russia.*

*At present Indian Navy has no nuclear-powered vessel in operation, though it had operated a Charlie class nuclear submarine between 1988 and 1991 mainly gaining experience in its operations.*

The Charlie class submarine was leased out to India by Russia and was rechristened INS Chakra.

Upon expiry of the lease period, India returned the submarine to Russia, where the vessel joined its Pacific Fleet.

*India plans to build three Arihant Class of nuclear- powered submarines and these would be inducted one after the other by 2015.*


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

^ the Nerpa was supposed to be a testbed for training our naval personnel in handling the Arihant .......delay in acquiring the Nerpa means delay in operationalizing of INS Arihant as well ....what are the Russians upto now ? renegotiating the Leasing price ?


----------



## Dash

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> ^ the Nerpa was supposed to be a testbed for training our naval personnel in handling the Arihant .......delay in acquiring the Nerpa means delay in operationalizing of INS Arihant as well ....what are the Russians upto now ? renegotiating the Leasing price ?


Bro the bitter truth is Arihant is yet to commence its harbour trials, and currently powered by conventional fuel, The nuke reactor is not yet inducted to Arihant. So as long as the testing of various other mechanism, which is anything apart from the reactor, the delay is ok, may be thats why India is not raising it as an issue with Russia so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## redpearl75

Moreover India has more urgent concerns regarding the Ghroshkov deal, and the Kilo class upgrade deal which is now with Russia...We all know that the Nepra is not going anywhere, it's no point in hurrying things up for this and then again taking Nepra off duty due to some unforeseen problems, better we get that with everything fully functional without any kinds of malfunctioning parts..... Right now Nepra is important and there's no doubt about that but we must understand that simultaneously Russia is in JV with India for the PAK-FA, Kilo upgrade, Mig 29K deal, MTA, Ghroshkov deal, Mi 17 V5 deal as well as the Mig 29 upgrade to the SMT standards... Among so many deals the most important is the Carrier deal, followed by Fulcrum upgrade, and so on... Still I won't say that something among these is not so important, but Russia has been delaying in supplying and coordination in terms of the military deals... Let's hope for the best... Arhiant is going through sea trials with a general purpose engine and the reactor is yet to be fitted onto it...


----------



## redpearl75

*Joint forces India&#8217;s future, ANC&#8217;s success to be emulated*

Chethan Kumar, Port Blair/Carnicobar: 

''Jointness is success'' is what the tri services command in Andaman and Nicobar Islands is chanting and the mantra seems to be bearing fruit for the Indian armed forces. 


A brain child of the Kargil Committee, the Andaman Nicobar Command (ANC) &#8211;&#8211; a joint force of the Indian Army, Navy and Air Force &#8211;&#8211; has finally borne the tag of being a &#8216;model&#8217; for the Defence Ministry, which is said to be planning to set up more of such commands in the country.

Started as an experiment for the Centre to test for the first time operating all its armed forces, including a Coast Guard unit, from one base with one command, the ANC in October next year will celebrate its 10 years of working as a &#8220;single force&#8221;.

Addressing a group of visiting journalists from Bangalore, Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command (CINCAN) Vice Admiral Devendra Kumar Joshi while conceding that there were differences in the initial stages of ANC&#8217;s creation said: &#8220;We&#8217;re happy we&#8217;ve been able to iron out all differences and are carrying out operations in tandem,&#8221;adding that the command has seen tremendous success in working jointly.

He stressed on the fact that going forward, India must adopt this formula through out the country and that the nation is growing in that direction. The Defence Ministry, which is trying to bring all the services under one act &#8211; the Tri Services Act &#8211; is probably a gesture of this acceptance.

ANC has been conducting many joint operations involving the Army, Coast Guard, Navy, Marine Police, etc, which include operations like patrolling, rescue operations et al.
Further, for the first time in the country, the Centre has set up a tri services training school at Port Blair which is training personnel from all the units together, helping each other in understanding the nuances of the other units, as well as enhancing the ability of operating together. 

ANC has also to its name the tag of being a major amphibious warfare hub with training facilities, including a sea-land fighting unit.

Command centre key to counter China 

Sitting literally on China&#8217;s life line &#8211; the Malacca Strait &#8211; the ANC command will prove key to countering China&#8217;s string of pearls strategy around India. China&#8217;s uninterrupted oil/power supply from the Gulf to China needs to pass through the strait before touching Pakistan and Sri Lanka and go towards Bangladesh. While China has already geared up with ports in Chittagong in Bangladesh and a port in Sri Lanka to keep its supplies secure, India is gearing up with an infrastructure boost. Joshi said that the command is looking for expansion, mainly in terms of infrastructure, training, equipment, etc. He said the command will convert its uni-directional air strips into multi-directional all weather strips to get a fighter detachment unit in Carnicobar among other things to check on China.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Please continue this thread in terms of what advantages we would have from the Navy point of view if you want to base it on the last comment.... Thank you...


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Coast Guard Station Veraval Commissioned*


----------



## SpArK

*Coast Guard held 26 operations to nab rogue boats since 26/11
*
PTI | 07:10 PM,Oct 05,2010


New Delhi, Oct 5 (PTI) In the last two years after the 26/11 attacks on Mumbai, the Indian Coast Guard has carried out 26 operations in coordination with other maritime security agencies on basis of intelligence inputs provided to thwart any such assault from the sea route. On basis of information provided by intelligence agencies, the Coast Guard carried out 26 operations in the last 22 months to nab "rogue" boats and trawlers with terrorists but no one has been so far apprehended, Defence Ministry sources told PTI here. 

During the same period, the Coast Guard along with other sea-faring agencies such as the Navy, Customs, Fisheries Department and the marine police have carried out 28 exercises to expand their vigil and enhance cooperation in preventing any such attacks in future, they added. 


After the attacks, the sources said, Coast Guard has been organising a similar exercise every month to enhance the coordination between all the stake-holders in maintaining sea security. The force is using its aerial assets including the Dornier maritime surveillance aircraft, choppers and around 20 ships to keep an eye on the Indian territorial waters for such elements at any given time, they added. 


After the attacks, the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) had sanctioned 40 ships, 20 boats and 42 aircraft in February last year. For an effective surveillance, the government has also sanctioned a coast guard plan to deploy radars, cameras and sensors atop all light-houses in coastal areas to detect and identify ships close to shores in a two-phased project. 


In the first phase, 46 such stations would be established at a cost of Rs 350 crore by the end of 2011 and the inputs gathered by the network would be shared with all the agencies concerned on a real-time basis, the sources said. Another 56 such stations are planned to be established in the second phase of the project. Recently the force commissioned a Coast Guard Station at Murud Janjira on September 30, which will help it to plug the gap between Goa and Mumbai as earlier there was no such station along the important sea route between the two stations.



Coast Guard held 26 operations to nab rogue boats since 26/11, IBN Live News


----------



## SpArK

*India, Russia to discuss N-sub lease and Gorshkov refit*





NEW DELHI: The impending 10-year lease of K-152 Nerpa nuclear submarine, the over $25 billion project to acquire 250 fifth-generation fighter aircraft and the ongoing $2.33 billion refit of aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov will figure prominently in the defence meet between India and Russia this week. 

Defence minister A K Antony and his Russian counterpart Anatoly Serdyukov will lead their respective delegations during the 10th India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation ( IRIGC-MTC) on Thursday. "The two defence ministers are also expected to discuss regional and global security issues," an official said. 

Cash-strapped Russia is still by far India's largest defence supplier but acrimonious negotiations over the huge cost escalation in Gorshkov's refit have led to some bitterness over the last few years, which has also been fuelled by Russia's propensity to delay deliveries, raise costs midway and not provide proper product support.

Read more: India, Russia to discuss N-sub lease and Gorshkov refit - The Times of India India, Russia to discuss N-sub lease and Gorshkov refit - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

Indian Navy to upgrade air reconnaissance capability :: Brahmand.com​
NEW DELHI (PTI): India Tuesday took a major step towards upgrading its Navy's maritime air reconnaissance capability and amphibious warfare strength by deciding to order four each of P8I Poseidon aircraft and Landing Pontoon Docks (LPDs) totally worth over USD 5 billion.

The four P8I long-range maritime patrol aircraft will be an add-on to the eight that India ordered from the US in January 2009 for USD 2.1 billion or nearly Rs 10,000 crore.

These four aircraft from the US aerospace major Boeing's stable would cost India about USD 1 billion (less than Rs 5,000 crore).

The four LPDs, on the lines of INS Jalashwa that India bought from the US for USD 50 million in 2007, would come at a cost of Rs 16,000 crore and a global tender would be issued for its under the Defence Ministry's 'Buy and Make' production policy. Under this, India would make the warships through license from a foreign firm.

The 17,000-tonne Jalashwa, formerly USS Trenton, is an Austin class amphibious warfare ship that can carry about 1,000 fully armed army men and has four beach landing craft and six helicopters.

The two decisions were taken at the meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) headed by Defence Minister A K Antony and attended by the three armed forces chiefs and the defence secretary this evening, ministry sources told PTI.

The decisions come close on the heels of Antony and Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma's visit to the US last week when they had met the American security top brass to discuss both business and defence cooperation.

Now the proposals for both these purchases would be sent to the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) for clearance, the sources added. 

*With the purchase of four more P8Is, Navy will operate a total of 12 of these aircraft that would plug a major gap in its capabilities to keep an eye on adversaries in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), in which China has been making significant forays in the last one year citing anti-piracy operations.*

*The Poseidon will provide the Navy with an option of a long-range reconnaissance mission in the entire maritime domain in IOR that India has been claiming to be its area of responsibility.*

*Currently, though, Navy is woefully short of maritime surveillance platforms, operating eight aging Tu-142 turboprops and five Ilyushin-38s (upgraded in recent years), both of Russian origin.*

*It also has Israeli 'Heron' and 'Searcher-II' unmanned aerial vehicles to perform the same role, but at shorter distances.
*
*Modeled on Boeing 737 commercial airliners with cruise speeds of 445 knots, the P8Is can also perform anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare roles, as they will be armed with torpedoes, depth chargers and Harpoon missiles.*

These aircraft have a mission range of 600 nautical miles and six hours of loitering time. Along with mid-air refueling capacity, their range could be extended further to 1,200 nautical miles.

*The first of the P8Is are expected to be delivered to the Navy by Boeing in 2013 and the rest to follow in the next six years, the sources said.*


----------



## SpArK

*India to buy modern warships, maritime planes at $4.5 billion*
English.news.cn 2010-10-06 16:24:19	


MUMBAI, Oct. 6 (Xinhua) -- The Indian Navy will acquire four modern amphibious ships and four P-8I long range maritime patrol planes totally worth about 4.5 billion U.S. dollars, local media reported on Wednesday.

The acquisitions of the warships and planes were approved by the Defense Acquisition Council headed by Defense Minister A.K. Antony on Tuesday evening, reported the Press Trust of India, citing an official of the Defense Ministry.

The four amphibious warships will be made in India through license from a foreign country according to a technological co- operational agreement at a cost of about 3.5 billion U.S. dollars, while the four P-8Is will cost about one billion U.S. dollars, said the report.

Currently, the Indian Navy operates a small fleet of the amphibious vessels, including a large amphibious transport ship, some aging tank landing ships and other smaller vessels. The large amphibious transport ship was procured from the U.S. in January 2007, and is the second largest vessel with a full displacement of 17,000 tons in the Indian Navy.

It will be the largest procurement of the amphibious ships by the Indian Navy in recent years. As the four warships enter the service, they will enhance the coastal amphibious operational capabilities of the Indian Navy.

However, the Indian Navy has not disclosed the technological details of the four amphibious ships.

P-8I is a U.S. newly-developed maritime long range patrol plane with the world's most sophisticated anti-submarine systems. Besides, it is also capable of carrying out anti-surface and other missions with the missiles.

In January 2009, the Indian Navy signed an agreement with the U. S. to buy eight P-8I planes worth nearly 2.1 billion U.S. dollars, so as to replace the aging long range aerial reconnaissance fleet of eight Russia-made Tu-142s and five IL-38 planes.

Within next ten years, the Indian Navy will operate 12 modern P- 8I planes, which will become the largest aerial fleet of the modern long range patrol planes over the Indian Ocean.

India to buy modern warships, maritime planes at $4.5 billion


----------



## RPK

domain-b.com : Rs26,000-cr boost for navy with maritime recce aircraft and LPDs

*Rs26,000-cr boost for navy with maritime recce aircraft and LPDs news *

06 October 2010 

New Delhi: The last quarter of the year 2010 may end with a big bang for the Indian defence sector as a number of big ticket deals are likely to be sealed and announced amidst furry of high profile visits by foreign heads of states. With the Russian and French heads of states due to drop by in December it will, however, be US president Barack Obama's visit in November that will garner the headlines.

It is being let known that that India may announce not just an additional purchase of four Boeing P-8I long range maritime reconnaissance aircraft, over and above the eight already on order but also confirm the acquisition of 10 C-17 Boeing Globemaster heavy lift transport aircraft. 

This would not only be welcome news for a US president desperately trying to generate jobs in a moribund economy, but also for him as a politician, hailing as he does from Chicago, the same city where Boeing is headquartered. 

For the Indian Navy it will also be a double whammy of sorts with the Defence Acquisition Council, chaired by defence minister AK Antony, also clearing the acquisition of four big amphibious assault warships for the Navy. Known as Landing Platform Docks (LPD) this deal is expected to be worth around Rs16,000 crore.

Coupled with the additional Boeing P-8I Poseidon's the two deals will work out to a whopping Rs26,000 crore. The eight P8-I Poseidon's were contracted for a cost of $2.1 billion and the additional four will take the value of the contract beyond $3bn. This will make it the biggest ever defence deal won by America on Indian soil.

Critically, for the US, the order for the C-17 Globemasters and the Poseidon's has the potential to generate up to 30,000 jobs and more in America.

The Indian Navy only recently acquired an LPD class-ship from the US Navy, the USS Trenton, which, after retrofitting and refurbishment, was inducted into the navy as INS Jalashwa. It has not been made clear if the LPD contract will also go to an American defence company, but certainly it has been made clear that the LPD project will be executed under the "buy and make" category of the Defence Procurement Procedure, which basically involves licensed indigenous manufacture in collaboration with a foreign manufacturer. 

"At least two of the LPDs will be constructed at Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL) at Visakhapatnam, which was transferred from the shipping ministry to the defence ministry last year to meet national security requirements of building strategic vessels," said a source. 

The fact that INS Jalashwa is an acquisition made through the US and that all operational expertise in operating such a class of ships is being sourced from the United States, it would make an American partner for the project a logical choice.

The P-8Is and the LPDs will be critical components in the Navy's long-term strategic plans for the Indian Ocean Region and will serve as force multipliers in any Indian effort to establish its strategic footprint in the region. The P8-I's will begin joining the force from 2013.

India is the foreign launch customer for the project.

The Poseidon's will be armed with torpedoes, depth bombs and Harpoon missiles, apart from carrying long-range radars and sensors. The aircraft will have anti-warship and anti-submarine warfare capabilities and also significant electronic sensor and warfare capabilities. 

The LPDs will significantly boost the navy's "blue-water capabilities" allowing the navy to haul troops over long distances and land them on foreign shores. 

The 16,900-tonne INS Jalashwa carries six UH-3H helicopters and four landing craft onboard. To date, it is the second-largest Indian warship after the 28,000-tonne aircraft carrier INS Viraat.


----------



## SpArK

*Western India Shipyard bags Rs 72-cr order from Defence Min*​PTI | 06:10 PM,Oct 06,2010



Mumbai, Oct 6 (PTI) Western India Shipyard Ltd (WISL), today said that it has secured a major order to repair a naval vessel (INS Sujata) for around Rs 72-crore with an option of increase in the value of the contract up to 15 per cent.


The time-frame to complete the order is 11-months, the company said in a press release issued here. The current assignment is the largest-ever order bagged by WISL since its incorporation in 1992. 


WISL is also in an advanced stage of discussions with various large ship-owners such as Shipping Corporation of India, Dredging Corporation of India, Ambuja Cement, SIEM of Norway, Adani Shipping, Essar Shipping, Jindal Shipping, etc for entering into a long-term relationship, the release said. 


The company's Director & CEO, Subhash Mutreja, said that "following the restructuring, the repair facility is operational in full capacity. The existing order from the Defence Ministry, which also happens to be the largest order ever placed by the defence to a private ship repair facility augurs the confidence in our capability. 

We are in touch with several other players and expect to have a robust order-book in the coming months." PTI JJ DK

Western India Shipyard bags Rs 72-cr order from Defence Min, IBN Live News


----------



## SpArK

_INS sujata​_


----------



## redpearl75

*Russia may offer strategic technologies*

Russia may offer India strategic defence technologies to retain dominant position in the Indian crowded weapons market, said a Russian expert. 

&#8220;Growing international competition for the Indian defence market will push Russia to expand its cooperation with India into new sectors where it has no rivals, such as strategic weapons and technologies,&#8221; said Konstantin Makienko of the Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies (CAST) ahead of the 10th session of the India-Russia intergovernmental commission on military-technical cooperation. 

The IGC commission will meet in New Delhi on October 7 under co-chair of Defence Minister A. K. Antony and his Russian counterpart, Anatoly Serdyukov. 

The Russian expert suggested that the two countries could diversify their defence ties into nuclear submarine technologies despite continuing international restrictions against India. 

&#8220;India's de-facto joining of the nuclear club makes such restrictions rather pointless.&#8221; 

In fact, Russia is already helping India acquire nuclear submarine capability. Next March, Russia will hand over an Akula-class attack submarine, Nerpa, to India on a 10-year lease. 

Its design has been largely incorporated in India's first indigenously built nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, launched last year. 

Cooperation in strategic weapons will be in line with Russia's long-time policy of offering India advanced defence technologies. 

&#8220;Russia is interested in strengthening India's defence potential without any limitations,&#8221; said Mr. Makienko, adding Russia was not prepared to supply China high-end weapons systems that India received. 

The fifth-generation fighter aircraft (FGFA), which India will build jointly with Russia, is one example of this policy. 

&#8220;The FGFA programme will enable India to join the exclusive club of nations who have such weapon systems,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It will give India an overkill capability over China, not to mention Pakistan.&#8221; 

The FGFA project marks a further shift in Indo-Russian defence ties from a buyer-seller relationship to joint design and construction of new weapons systems. 

Top destination 
In coming years India will remain number one destination for Russian defence sales, according to the Russian Centre for Analysis of International Weapons Trade (CAIWT). &#8220;In 2010-2013 India will account for 54.4 percent of Russian weapons exports estimated at over $15 billion,&#8221; the CAIWT said.


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Tejas-MkII

Indigenous Aircraft Carriers nucleus ready - India - DNA

Indigenous Aircraft Carriers nucleus ready
Published: Thursday, Oct 7, 2010, 1:04 IST 
By Suman Sharma | Place: New Delhi | Agency: DNA


The nucleus of Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC), Indias first ship being built using the modular construction (block-building) method, is ready. The engine and diesel generator rooms and two of the 21 blocks of the 40,000-tonne vessel, designed by the navys directorate of naval design, have been completed.

The 260-metre-long and 60-metre-broad gas turbine ship will be powered by four American GE LM 2500 aviation engines which generate 80 MW, enough to attain speed in excess of 28 knots. The vessel, which is expected to be ready by 2013, will have six generators of three mega Watts each.

A source said the blocks being made separately will come up vertically till a certain length. After which a long flight deck, capable of operating Russian MiG-29K, Ka-31 and the indigenous naval light combat aircraft Tejas, will be laid on them.

The keel of the ship being manufactured by Cochin Shipyard was laid in February 2009 by the defence minister, after the government sanctioned its design and construction in January 2003. The vessel will have two take-off runways and a landing strip with three arrester wires. It will have the capacity to carry a maximum of 30 aircraft with sufficient hangars to house them.

IACs construction has been planned in two phases. *The first phase covers work up to the first launch by the end of this year, while the second phase would cover all remaining work till its delivery for sea trials towards the end of 2013.*


----------



## CONNAN

*Indian Coast Guard To Double Assets, Manpower*


http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/generic/story_generic.jsp?topicName=india&id=news/awx/2010/10/06/awx_10_06_2010_p0-259657.xml&headline=Indian%20Coast%20Guard%20To%20Double%20Assets,%20Manpower


By Anantha Krishnan M.
KOCHI, India

The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) plans to double its assets and personnel gradually, with a proportional beefing up of infrastructure.

The ICG has formally commissioned a new station at Murud Janjira in Maharashtra. The station had been set up and activated in June 2010 as part of the strengthening of Joint Coastal Patrolling (JCP) off Gujarat and the Maharashtra coast.

Three stations funded by the Ministry of Home Affairs &#8211; Veraval (Gujarat), Dahanu (Maharashtra) and Murud Janjira (Maharashtra) &#8211; are part of the plan to strengthen close coastal surveillance to prevent smuggling of arms and explosives, as well as the infiltration of anti-national elements through the sea route.

The responsibility of coastal security from the shoreline through territorial waters was entrusted to the ICG in November 2008. &#8220;In addition, the director general [of the] Indian Coast Guard has been designated as the Commander Coastal Command, with the responsibility for overall coordination between various Central and State agencies in all matters relating to the coastal security,&#8221; an ICG source says. The ICG also is pursuing the enhancement of its surveillance capabilities.

The new ICG station at Murud Janjira will play a large role in joint coastal patrol &#8212; along with the police, customs and fisheries department &#8212; to thwart maritime security threats. Two more stations at Dahanu and Ratnagiri have been planned for establishment in Maharashtra by March 2011, sources say.

The envisaged Coast Guard Air Station at Ratnagiri will be the first full-fledged ICG air station in Maharashtra, and will play a crucial role in maritime surveillance and search-and-rescue along the Maharashtra coast.

The ICG recently conducted a coastal security exercise off Lakshadweep islands code named Neptune-II. The exercise saw active participation from the Indian army, Indian air force and other agencies involved in coastal security. A slew of measures are in the works as a result of lessons gleaned from the exercise. &#8220;Prominent among them are increasing surveillance of the uninhabited islands, positioning of air assets at Lakshadweep Islands, strict implementation of access control at the embarkation and disembarkation points, establishment of watchtowers and radar chains along the islands, acquisition and training on more boats for the police and measures to further strengthen civil aviation security,&#8221; a source says.

Indian Minister of State for Defense Pallam Raju told AVIATION WEEK in Bengaluru that the coastal security has been put on an all-time high alert. &#8220;We are ensuring that all loopholes on Indian coasts are plugged and the [upgrade plans are prioritized],&#8221; he says. &#8220;More teeth will be given to the ICG and surveillance radars will come at different points that would probe deep into the sea.&#8221;


----------



## redpearl75

*Western India Shipyard Wins Rs. 72 crore Order for INS Sujata Repairs*

2010-10-06 Western India Shipyard Ltd (WISL), today said that it has secured a major order to repair a naval vessel (INS Sujata) for around Rs 72-crore with an option of increase in the value of the contract up to 15 per cent. The time-frame to complete the order is 11-months, the company said in a press release issued here.

The current assignment is the largest-ever order bagged by WISL since its incorporation in 1992. WISL is also in an advanced stage of discussions with various large ship-owners such as Shipping Corporation of India, Dredging Corporation of India, Ambuja Cement, SIEM of Norway, Adani Shipping, Essar Shipping, Jindal Shipping, etc for entering into a long-term relationship, the release said. 

The company's Director & CEO, Subhash Mutreja, said that "following the restructuring, the repair facility is operational in full capacity. The existing order from the Defence Ministry, which also happens to be the largest order ever placed by the defence to a private ship repair facility augurs the confidence in our capability. We are in touch with several other players and expect to have a robust order-book in the coming months."


----------



## SpArK

^^^ 

posted already in the previous page..


----------



## CONNAN

India to buy modern warships, maritime planes at $4.5 billion - People's Daily Online


*India to buy modern warships, maritime planes at $4.5 billion*


The Indian Navy will acquire four modern amphibious ships and four P-8I long range maritime patrol planes totally worth about 4.5 billion U.S. dollars, local media reported on Wednesday.

The acquisitions of the warships and planes were approved by the Defense Acquisition Council headed by Defense Minister A.K. Antony on Tuesday evening, reported the Press Trust of India, citing an official of the Defense Ministry.

The four amphibious warships will be made in India through license from a foreign country according to a technological co- operational agreement at a cost of about 3.5 billion U.S. dollars, while the four P-8Is will cost about one billion U.S. dollars, said the report.

Currently, the Indian Navy operates a small fleet of the amphibious vessels, including a large amphibious transport ship, some aging tank landing ships and other smaller vessels. The large amphibious transport ship was procured from the U.S. in January 2007, and is the second largest vessel with a full displacement of 17,000 tons in the Indian Navy.

It will be the largest procurement of the amphibious ships by the Indian Navy in recent years. As the four warships enter the service, they will enhance the coastal amphibious operational capabilities of the Indian Navy.

However, the Indian Navy has not disclosed the technological details of the four amphibious ships.

P-8I is a U.S. newly-developed maritime long range patrol plane with the world's most sophisticated anti-submarine systems. Besides, it is also capable of carrying out anti-surface and other missions with the missiles.

In January 2009, the Indian Navy signed an agreement with the U. S. to buy eight P-8I planes worth nearly 2.1 billion U.S. dollars, so as to replace the aging long range aerial reconnaissance fleet of eight Russia-made Tu-142s and five IL-38 planes.

Within next ten years, the Indian Navy will operate 12 modern P- 8I planes, which will become the largest aerial fleet of the modern long range patrol planes over the Indian Ocean.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## CONNAN

*Indian Navy, Coast Guard to be Aided by Satellite based Coastal Security System*
Indian Navy, Coast Guard to be Aided by Satellite based Coastal Security System | India Defence

2010-10-08 The Indian Space Research Organization's (ISRO) Telemetry Tracking and Command Network is developing a satellite based detection system for coastal security. These measures are now being initiated following the 2008 terrorist attacks in which terrorists entered Mumbai through the sea route.

The system will enhance the maritime surveillance plans of the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard. Aviation Week quotes anonymous sources:
"AT PRESENT THE ICG IS EQUIPPED WITH TECHNOLOGY TO TRACE VESSELS WHICH ARE OVER 20 METERS [66 FT.] IN LENGTH. THE NEW RADAR WILL TAKE THE SURVEILLANCE TO VESSELS BELOW 20 METERS, WHICH IS VERY CRUCIAL. GENERALLY SMALL BOATS POSE BIGGER THREATS."

The new facility will be tested by the Tri-Service Command at Andaman with the help of ISRO's ground station.
"THE COASTAL SECURITY HAS BEEN ONE OF THE PRIMARY CONCERNS OF INDIAN SECURITY AND DEFENSE OFFICIALS POST-[MUMBAI ATTACKS]. THE LACK OF [NEW] SYSTEMS HAS [BEEN] SEEN AS A SERIOUS LAPSE BY THE INDIAN GOVERNMENT ... NOW, WITH ISRO STEPPING IN, IT WILL ADD MORE TEETH TO INDIA'S MARITIME SECURITY PLANS. BANGALORE-BASED BHARAT ELECTRONICS LTD. ALSO IS DEVELOPING NEW RADARS THAT WILL BE INSTALLED IN VARIOUS COASTAL LINES. USER TRIALS ARE OVER AND THE PROJECT HAS NOW ENTERED THE EXECUTION STAGE."

At present, Coast Guard vessels communicate with VHF transmitters. The new satellite-based system will enable the Coast Guard and the Navy to track vessels accurately and locate the ones that are not registered.


----------



## RPK

*
The Motorship - Caterpillar to power Indian patrol vessels*

Caterpillar Marine Power Systems is to supply the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) with 72 propulsion engines and gensets to power 36 interceptor boats.

The Cat 3516C marine propulsion engines each have an output of 2,525kW @ 1800 rpm while the C4.4 auxiliary gensets will deliver 86 ekW @ 1500 rpm. The 36 new patrol boats will be built by Larsen & Toubro Limited (L&T), Mumbai and will be constructed with an aluminium alloy hull and feature water jet propulsion.

The engines and generator sets will be delivered over the course of three years, with the project scheduled to conclude in late 2013. The L & T Ship Design Center in Mumbai utilized the 3516C engine for much of the design work and finalized the decision to use Cat engines once the tank test was completed.

In recent years, the Indian government has committed to strengthening the resources in the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard. In early 2010, L&T won a contract to design and build patrol boats for the ICG. Construction will be completed at L&T shipyards in Hazira and Katupalli.


----------



## redpearl75

*Andaman Command Key To Checkmate China Strategy*

India&#8217;s Tri-Service Command is gradually increasing its assets in order to monitor Chinese strategy in the region.

The command is situated in Andaman and Car Nicobar Islands with Port Blair as its headquarters. Officials from the Andaman Nicobar Command (ANC), confirmed that India is keeping a close watch on the activities of China and other countries in the region.

Though the officials stuck to a pre-planned brief on the sensitive China queries, it was clear the strategically located ANC keeps its antennas up round-the-clock to ensure that the region is well-guarded against external challenges.

&#8221;We are looking at developing assets along the islands in the next five years,&#8221; ANC chief Adm. D.K. Joshi told AVIATION WEEK. &#8220;We are at handshaking distance from Bangladesh, Myanmar, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore. No other region has such a contiguous borderline.&#8221;

Through its &#8220;String of Pearls&#8221; strategy, China has signaled its intentions in the Malacca Strait by boosting its efforts to build ports in Hambantota (Sri Lanka) and Gwadar (Pakistan). &#8220;The Malacca Strait in the Indian Ocean is pivotal for uninterrupted oil and power supplies from the Gulf to China. We are gearing up to modernize our installations and infrastructure in Andaman,&#8221; Joshi said.

The &#8220;String of Pearls&#8221; term was coined in a 2003 Booz Allen consultancy report to the Pentagon elaborating China&#8217;s designs to gain command in the Indian Ocean. The ANC, set-up in 2001, has had its share of teething problems. It marked the first time that such a unique experiment was undertaken by India. An official close to the situation notes that because the three services have their own distinct way of doing things it took some time for all pieces to fall in place.

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Naval Chief begins visit to Israel​*
TEL AVIV (PTI): India's Naval Chief Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma heading a high-level delegation began a four day visit to Israel, as New Delhi and Tel Aviv are poised to start joint development and production of futuristic weapon systems and platforms.

Defence sources here described the visit a part of "service to service cooperation" during which wide ranging defence cooperation between the countries will be reviewed.

Verma, invited by his Israeli counterpart Eliezer Marom, will also call upon Defence Minister Ehud Barak, Chief of Staff Gabi Ashkenazi and other senior defence officials during his four day trip.

He will visit the Haifa cemetery Tuesday to lay a wreath on the memorial of fallen Indian soldiers who sacrificed their lives in the liberation of Haifa during World War I.

A large number of Indian soldiers sacrificed their lives in this region during the First World War and nearly 900 are cremated or buried in cemeteries across Israel.

A unique ceremony commemorating the sacrifice of Indian soldiers was observed this year on September 22 as part of the Haifa Day celebrations.

The Indian army commemorates September 23rd every year as Haifa Day, to pay its respects to the two brave Indian Cavalry Regiments that helped liberate the city in 1918 following a dashing cavalry action by the 15th Imperial Service Cavalry Brigade.

In the autumn of that year, the Brigade was a part of the Allied Forces sweeping northwards through Palestine in what is seen as the last great cavalry campaign in history.

"No more remarkable cavalry action of its scale was fought in the whole course of the campaign. Machine gun bullets over and over again failed to stop the galloping horses even though many of them succumbed afterwards to their injuries", is how the Official History of the War (Military operation Egypt and Palestine: volume 2) describes the Indian troops bravery.

Captain Aman Singh Bahadur and Dafadar Jor Singh were awarded the Indian Order of Merit (IOM) and Captain Anop Singh and 2nd Lt Sagat Singh were awarded the Military Cross (MC) as recognition for their bravery in this battle.

Major Dalpat Singh (MC) is known in the annals of history as the Hero of Haifa for his critical role in the Liberation of the city.

India and Israel are said to be recently discussing the prospect of further expanding defence relationship with strategic implications.

The volume of defence business between the two countries can be gauged from the fact that Israel has already supplied Barak missiles to the navy, night fighting devices to the Army and the Air Force and improved the radar network of the Indian Air Forces supplying hitech electronic warfare systems and information technology.

The first of the three Phalcon airborne early warning radar systems (AWACS) supplied by Israel as part of a 1.1 billion USDs deal has given a big boost to India's reconnaissance capabilities.

*As per local sources, India is Israel's single largest importer of its defence equipment constituting about 50 per cent of Israel's defence exports and about 30 per cent of India's imports.*

*India has also sought to replace weapons procurement from Israel with joint development projects, including potential sale of the jointly manufactured defence equipments to other countries.* 

Indian Naval Chief begins visit to Israel :: Brahmand.com


----------



## redpearl75

*Naval Auxiliary Craft Ambuda Inducted into Southern Naval Command Naval Ship Repair Yard*

2010-10-11 A 930 tonne Naval Auxiliary Craft Ambuda was inducted into the Southern Naval command's Naval Ship Repair Yard today. The induction ceremony was conducted by Commodore Ajay Kumar Sinha, Chief Staff Officer (Technical), Southern Naval Command at the Naval base. 

The vessel operated by a crew of 19 was 50 m long and is fitted with two engines, a Naval press release said. The sea going barge, capable of speed up to 12 knots was named after the previous Auxiliar which served the Indian Navy for over 40 years and de-inducted in February 2007. Ambuda, has a capacity of 500 T fresh water and capable of serving Navy's warships at anchorage outside the harbour and elsewhere to ensure quick operational turnaround. 

It was equipped with all essential and latest communication and navigation equipment and also carries a Rigid Inflatable Boat. The vessel complies with the standards of India Register of Shipping and Intentional Maritime Organization for vessels of similar class, the release said.


----------



## marcos98

*Indian Navy's 2nd Italian Fleet Tanker 'Shakti' Launched​*







Sestre Ponente Shipyard of Fincantieri, has launched the second of the two Indian Fleet Tankers - christened Shakti (strength) at a ceremony in Genoa, Italy on 11 Oct 2010.

Shakti was launched with the recitation of Vedic hymns by the Warship Production Superintendent in Italy and breaking of coconut by Mrs Homai Saha, Wife of His Excellency Shri Debabrata Saha, the Indian Ambassador in Rome, who was the Chief Guest on the occasion. In accordance with the Italian tradition, a bottle of champagne was also broken at the ship's bow by the 'God Mother' Mrs Homai Saha. The Controller Warship Production and Acquisition of Indian Navy, Vice Admiral NN Kumar along with senior Italian Navy, Indian Navy and MOD officials were present at the launching ceremony.

Deepak was the first of the two Fleet Tankers to be designed and built in Italy and is in advanced stage of trials and delivery to Indian Navy. The second Fleet Tanker Shakti is being constructed at the Sestre Ponente shipyard of Fincantieri, Italy using many modern and state-of-the-art ship construction methods and concepts with advanced outfitting to deliver the ship, in a challenging time frame of two years.

The Fleet Tankers will be the first warships in Indian waters made by Fincantieri , the premiere shipbuilder in Europe. The ships are in double hull configuration that provides greater safety against accidental oil spillages in accordance with latest MARPOL regulations. The first Fleet Tanker is scheduled for delivery in end 2010 in India, post completion of trials in Italy.

The trials of 'Shakti' will start in Dec 2010, and delivery of the ship and commissioning is scheduled in India in mid 2011, post trials in Italy.

Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Navy's 2nd Italian Fleet Tanker 'Shakti' Launched


----------



## SpArK

*Private shipyards eye defence production entry​*
Oct 13, 2010 (Mint - McClatchy-Tribune Information Services via COMTEX) --
*Private shipyards in the country such as ABG Shipyard Ltd, Bharati Shipyard Ltd and Pipavav Shipyard Ltd are looking at building high-end defence vessels for the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard amid a slump in their traditional business and as the government plans to invest '50,000 crore over the next five-seven years to acquire such equipment.*

*India's largest engineering and construction firm Larsen and Toubro Ltd (L&T) has started preparing the capability to build defence warships and para-military vessels at its Kattupalli shipyard in Tamil Nadu.*

*The navy recently recommended engaging private yards to build high-end warships, now a monopoly of state-owned Cochin Shipyard Ltd, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd, Goa Shipyard Ltd and Mazagon Dock Ltd.*

*Bharati Shipyard, the country's second largest ship maker, plans to build submarines, warships, frigates and auxiliary vessels.*

The largest, ABG, also plans to bid for the defence contracts. Pipavav Shipyard is also positioning itself as a defence contractor and has hired former Cochin Shipyard chairman and managing director M. Jitendran.

Prakash C. Kapoor, Bharati Shipyard managing director, confirmed the development. "The policy is not yet clear, but we will be readying ourselves for building bigger defence ships," Kapoor said.

A senior executive at ABG Shipyard said his company is keen on defence opportunities. In an earlier interview, Pipavav Shipyard's chairman Nikhil Gandhi endorsed similar views.

According to Kapoor, entering the defence segment will help derisk its portfolio. Analysts agree but are sceptical about the navy allowing private yards to build high-end vessels.

Domestic brokerage ICICI Securities Ltd said in a 29 September report by Bharat Chhoda and Jehangir Master that the shipbuilding business has been hit by the weakness in freight rates.

Shipyards globally have reported a shrinking of order books, with no fresh ones being placed.

"Shipbuilding companies would continue to report satisfactory results over the next couple of years as order execution picks up pace and deliveries continue," the report said.

"We expect the performance of shipyards to peak in calendar year 2011. After this, it is expected to remain muted for a few years as utilization levels drop, leading to subdued earnings for most shipyards," the report added.

The ICICI report said ABG Shipyard has a sizeable order book (pending execution) which is 4.5 times its fiscal 2010 revenue while Bharati Shipyard's order book (pending execution) is 1.9 times its fiscal 2010 revenue.

The execution of the orders will provide stable revenue over at least the next two years and one year to ABG Shipyard and Bharati Shipyard, respectively.

However, beyond that, earnings are likely to be subdued for a few years, the report cautioned. The report said Bharati and ABG have failed to win new build orders of a significant size in the last one-and-a-half years.

Private shipyards eye defence production entry | TradingMarkets.com


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*Vikramaditya Mooring Trials Early 2011, Indian Review Team Notes More Slippages*






The photograph above shows Vice Admiral NN Kumar, the Indian Navy's Controller Warship Production & Acquisition, at the Sevmash shipyard last month (leading the Indian Review Team), getting a guided tour of the Vikramaditya (formerly Admiral Gorshkov). The refurbished STOBAR aircraft carrier faces mooring trials in less than six months.

Vice Admiral Kumar's team of observers did, however, note several delays in scheduled refit tasks, serious enough for him to call a meeting with representatives of the JSC United Shipbuilding Corporation, JSC Sevmash, Nevskoye Planning & Design Bureau, the Electropribor Research Institute and of course, Rosoboronexport. Sources say Vice Admiral Kumar has asked for all the earmarked tasks to be put on the fast-track, and to be completed before the next visit by the Indian Review Team in January 2011.

Photo: JSC Sevmash


Livefist - The Best of Indian Defence: Vikramaditya Mooring Trials Early 2011, Indian Review Team Notes More Slippages


----------



## SpArK

*Vietnam offers repair services for Indian warships​*
In a significant gesture, Vietnam has offered repair and maintenance facilities for Indian warships at its ports, taking bilateral military relations up several notches. After a meeting with Defence Minister A K Antony in Hanoi, his counterpart Gen Phung Quang Thanh welcomed more port calls by the Indian Navy and offered maintenance and repair facilities for warships at Vietnam ports.

*This would extend a major advantage to the Indian Navy that has been scaling up operations in the region, specially in the South China Sea where several patrols have been carried out in the past few years. Vietnam is strategically located in the region and has several sea ports, including Hai Phong, located near China&#8217;s Hainan island, that could be of great interest to India.*

*Hai Phong is possibly the nearest port made available for the Indian Navy to the Hainan island where the biggest Chinese naval base in the region is located. China has constructed a major naval base that includes an underground facility that can hide the movement of submarines from spy satellites.
*
*The military facility, the nearest Chinese naval base to India, is located barely 1,200 nautical miles from the strategic Mallaca strait and provides access to the Indian Ocean &#8212; a region that New Delhi considers its personal security responsibility. In 2008, China deployed its new Jin-class nuclear submarine, which is armed with 12 nuclear tipped missiles, to Hainan.*

Vietnam&#8217;s offer came even as Antony announced that India would host a joint jungle and mountain warfare exercise with the country next year and New Delhi would help upgrade capabilities of the Vietnamese armed forces.


After meeting with the top Vietnamese leadership including Gen Phung Quang Thanh, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung and the President Nguyen Minh Triet in Hanoi on Wednesday, Antony announced that India would help enhance the capabilities of the Vietnamese forces in general and would focus on the Navy in particular.

*It may be recalled that India is already supplying spare parts for the Petya-class of light frigates that are operated by the Vietnamese Navy. India has already decommissioned 11 of the Russian origin warships. After Wednesday&#8217;s meeting, the Indian Navy will increase its involvement to other types of warships, possibly including maintenance of the new Kilo-class submarines that Vietnam has ordered from Russia.
*
Speaking after the meeting, Antony said that &#8220;New Delhi will provide support to Vietnam to enhance and upgrade capabilities of its Services in general and the Navy in particular&#8221; and emphasised that India will help Vietnam in its &#8220;capacity building for repair and maintenance of its platforms&#8221;.

Besides, the &#8220;joint training in mountain and jungle warfare in India next year&#8221;, the India Army will also impart IT and English Training to Vietnamese Armymen. &#8220;The two sides will work towards developing cooperation among defence institutes and establishing links for sharing experience and knowledge,&#8221; Antony said.


Vietnam offers repair services for Indian warships


----------



## notsuperstitious

*INS Kalpeni inducted into Indian Navy *

http://*****************/ins-kalpeni-inducted-into-indian-navy

Indian navy has inducted Fast Attack Craft &#8220;INS Kalpeni&#8221; at Naval Base Kochi. The FAC Ship is propelled by three powerful Water Jets can achieve speed in excess of 35 Knots. INS Kalpeni would operate under the Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Naval Command and based at Kochi. The ship would bolster the capabilities of Southern Naval Command in coastal surveillance and search and destruction of fast moving targets. The Ship commanded by Lieutenant Commander Subhal Nathan has a crew of 3 officers and 38 sailors onboard.






INS Kalpeni
The formal and solemn ceremony commenced with the Inspection of a Guard of Honour by the Hon&#8217;ble Chief Justice. Thereafter the Commanding Officer of INS Kalpeni introduced the Crew of the Ship to the Chief Guest. The Commissioning Warrant signed by the Chief of Naval Staff was read out by the Commanding Officer then. The formal ceremony was completed when the Naval Ensign and the National Flag was hoisted onboard the Ship for the first time along with the traditional breaking of the Commissioning Pennant. This ceremony was carried out with the Parading of the Colour Guard and to the accompaniment of the National Anthem. Later the Hon&#8217;ble Mr Justice Jasti Chelameswar unveiled the Ships Plaque.

Rear Admiral KC Shekar, Chairman and Managing Director Garden Reach Shipyard in his address informed the gathering that the ship with nearly 95 &#37; indigenous content was completed in 24 months. The CMD also expressed their pride in their association with the Indian Navy and reaffirmed their resolve to continue this association in defence of national interests. Vice Admiral KN Sushil, Flag officer Commanding in Chief, Southern Naval Command complemented the Shipbuilder in the construction of such a fine ship. The Admiral also dwelt upon the clear and present challenges to the security environment in the area and expressed optimism that the ship would rise up to the challenges.

INS Kalpeni an improved version of the Bangaram Class Fast Attack Craft is conceived, designed and built indigenously. INS Kalpeni is the seventh of a batch of 10 ships being built at Garden Reach Shipyard Kolkota. The main armament of the ship is 30mm CRN 91 Gun with an Optronic Pedestal Sight as its Director. In addition the ship has been fitted with 11 Machine guns of various types and shoulder launched IGLA Surface to Air Missiles to neutralise aerial threats.


----------



## sancho

Does anybody have more new pics of the Vikramaditya?


----------



## SpArK

*VC AC*


----------



## marcos98

*INS Kalpeni inducted into Indian Navy *





Indian navy has inducted Fast Attack Craft INS Kalpeni at Naval Base Kochi. The FAC Ship is propelled by three powerful Water Jets can achieve speed in excess of 35 Knots. INS Kalpeni would operate under the Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Naval Command and based at Kochi. The ship would bolster the capabilities of Southern Naval Command in coastal surveillance and search and destruction of fast moving targets. The Ship commanded by Lieutenant Commander Subhal Nathan has a crew of 3 officers and 38 sailors onboard.The formal and solemn ceremony commenced with the Inspection of a Guard of Honour by the Honble Chief Justice. Thereafter the Commanding Officer of INS Kalpeni introduced the Crew of the Ship to the Chief Guest. The Commissioning Warrant signed by the Chief of Naval Staff was read out by the Commanding Officer then. The formal ceremony was completed when the Naval Ensign and the National Flag was hoisted onboard the Ship for the first time along with the traditional breaking of the Commissioning Pennant. This ceremony was carried out with the Parading of the Colour Guard and to the accompaniment of the National Anthem. Later the Honble Mr Justice Jasti Chelameswar unveiled the Ships Plaque.

Rear Admiral KC Shekar, Chairman and Managing Director Garden Reach Shipyard in his address informed the gathering that the ship with nearly 95 % indigenous content was completed in 24 months. The CMD also expressed their pride in their association with the Indian Navy and reaffirmed their resolve to continue this association in defence of national interests. Vice Admiral KN Sushil, Flag officer Commanding in Chief, Southern Naval Command complemented the Shipbuilder in the construction of such a fine ship. The Admiral also dwelt upon the clear and present challenges to the security environment in the area and expressed optimism that the ship would rise up to the challenges.

INS Kalpeni an improved version of the Bangaram Class Fast Attack Craft is conceived, designed and built indigenously. INS Kalpeni is the seventh of a batch of 10 ships being built at Garden Reach Shipyard Kolkota. The main armament of the ship is 30mm CRN 91 Gun with an Optronic Pedestal Sight as its Director. In addition the ship has been fitted with 11 Machine guns of various types and shoulder launched IGLA Surface to Air Missiles to neutralise aerial threats.


----------



## CONNAN

*Training on Indian ships a boon to naval cadets *

BY : navy.lk

Miles of ropes connected to a large sheet of cloth designed to catch the wind connected to the massive mast in the canter of the ship, may baffle anyone who boarded this ship which was anchored in the Colombo harbour last week.

Dozens of midshipmen of the Sri Lanka Navy climbed the mast to have a first hand experience of catching the wind into the sails to propel the ship forward using miles of ropes connected to the sails of INS Tarangini-a Sailing Ship from the Indian Navy which arrived at the Colombo harbour on a good will visit.

Using their hands they propelled the ship forward and manoeuvred it in the sea struggling with the changing wind pattern and currents in the sea.It seems to be a rare and tiring experience for a naval cadet in his path to become a career naval officer but is an essential part of his training. &#8220;If you undergo your naval training at the prestigious Dartmouth Naval and Martime Academy UK you may not be allowed to come out of the camp unless you get the basic certificate in handling sailing boats or ships.&#8221;

&#8220;We have to show the certificate to go out of the camp. That was an essential qualification for a naval officer and there was no point of becoming one without that essential qualification of handling a Sailing Ship&#8221;, said Navy Commander Vice Admiral Thisara Samarasinghe recalling his memories of handling Sailing Ships. &#8220;I also underwent such training when training in UK 35 years ago. I sailed to Cherbourg in France through the British channel using a 20 meter long Sailing Ship. I sailed from Dartmouth to Cherbourg and some fishing harbours in the UK&#8221;, he added.

The Navy Commander is keen in providing that essential training which he underwent as a naval cadet 35 years ago for the naval cadets of Sri Lanka.

Officer cadets of the Sri Lanka Navy have no chance to go on a big ship for that essential training. However, the arrival of &#8216;Tarangini&#8217; provided the chance for 25 midshipmen of the Sri Lanka Navy to have that training in the western seas of Colombo.

The opportunity was provided to them when four Indian naval ships, INS &#8220;Tir&#8221;, INS &#8220;Shardul&#8221;, INS &#8220;Tarangini&#8221; and ICGS &#8220;Varuna&#8221; of the Indian Naval 1st Training Squadron, arrived in Sri Lanka on October 9, on a goodwill visit.INS &#8220;Tir&#8221;, INS &#8220;Shardul&#8221; and ICGS &#8220;Varuna&#8221; arrived at the Port of Trincomalee while INS &#8220;Tarangini&#8221; arrived at the Port of Colombo. They were ceremonially welcomed in accordance with naval traditions.

While &#8216;Tarangini&#8217; provided training in the Western seas the other three Indian Naval Training Ships with SLN officer trainees on board commenced sailing from the Port of Trincomalee to reach Colombo on October 12.
Whilst sailing between Trincomalee and Colombo, the SLN officer trainees had a practical training on a wide range of subjects -seamanship, communication, coastal navigation, life saving, replenishment at sea, fire fighting, damage control and anchoring.The Sri Lanka Navy arranged a special program for the visiting cadets.

The Indian cadets toured the Trincomalee Naval and Maritime Academy, Sri Lanka Military Academy and the Sri Lanka Air Force Academy in Diyatalawa during their stay in Sri Lanka.

&#8220;I grabbed the opportunity to provide our naval cadets to have this training with the support of the Indian Navy. I am also trying to give them training on board the small sailing boats available with us to acquire knowledge&#8221;, he added.

Ships in the past sailed guided by the stars. The navies across the globe must learn this ancient method although they have modern technology and satellite systems to guide them in the sea.

&#8220;What I need to stress to our naval cadets through this training is that they use their hands to tie a knot properly, to fix a rope properly, things. That would help sailors save their lives at sea&#8221;, he said. When ships are fixed with engines their manoeuvre is easy. Currents change on a daily basis, seas can be stormy or calm. In darkness or in day light, under rainy weather or under bright sunshine &#8211; sailors should be prepared to work under all circumstances.

&#8220;We can&#8217;t go straight when we sailing. We must zigzag. The Captain of the ship and the minors are equal. Leadership, team work and team spirit should be with them&#8221;, the Navy Commander said. &#8220;Physical toughness mental toughness out at sea makes you a great personality.

Leadership blossoms when you are out at sea . When you are faced with a problem out at sea you cannot retreat from your position. You have to face the situation overcoming all odds&#8221;, he said.

&#8220;You cannot go against the tide. We have to move with the tide and get to the required destination.

&#8220;The cradle of leadership is on the seas. If you can give leadership to a group of people. There you can lead them on the ground more effectively&#8221;, he said.

The Sri Lanka Navy must prepare itself to face post conflict challenges.&#8220;Protecting the shores of the country from drug traffickers, monitoring and providing security for the boats going out to sea for fishing and to protect maritime resources are the foremost challenges before the Sri Lanka Navy. To do all these things we have need of trained Naval officers&#8221;, he added.

The Navy Commander also said that the good relationship the Navies of Sri Lanka and India maintain at present have been of mutually of benefit.

&#8220;Through these type of training programs we invest for the future. The relationship that developed during this joint Naval training will help maintain bilateral relationship between the two countries&#8221;, he added.&#8220;The training reflects the goodwill, friendly relationships and mutual co-operation that exist between the two friendly Navies&#8221;, he added.

Commanding Officers of the visiting Indian Naval ships, Captain Sanjeev Issar, Commander AN Promod and Commander Manish Sain called on the Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy Vice Admiral Thisara Samarasinghe at the Naval Headquarters in Colombo.

They were accompanied by Defence Adviser to the Indian High Commission in Sri Lanka Captain Sumeet Kappor.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Isn't that our own BEAR...??


----------



## CONNAN

saurav said:


> Isn't that our own BEAR...??



yes it is


----------



## CONNAN

*Cochin Shipyard to Develop 20 Fast Patrol Vessels for Coast Gaurds*

Cochin Shipyard bags Rs.1,500 cr Coast Guard order - The Economic Times

2010-10-21 Cochin Shipyard Limited was awarded an order worth Rs.1,500 crore to build twenty fast patrol vessels (FPV) for the Coast Guard, the company said here on Thursday. According to the shipyard, this is the single biggest contract executed by Coast Guard and would go a long way to beef up the coastal security of the country.

"This order has been secured under very severe competition from defence and private yards and has taken the present order book position of the company to 36 ships valued at Rs.6,000 crore," said the release. The order book consists of 15 offshore support ships for various international owners and the Coast Guard order for 20 FPVs.

Besides, the yard is executing the indigenous aircraft carrier project for the Indian Navy. Cochin Shipyard is one of the leading ship building and repair firms in the country. The FPVs have a speed of 35 knots and length of 50 metres. These are used for patrolling coastal areas.

Under the contract, the first ship is to be delivered within 20 months and one every three months thereafter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kashith

connanxlrc1000 said:


> yes it is



this can be jury rigged for bombing?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kashith said:


> this can be jury rigged for bombing?



Not really, but were being equipped to carry Brahmos missiles.


----------



## saurav

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not really, but were being equipped to carry Brahmos missiles.



I would like to see them as NAVAL AWACs considering their monstrous range..


----------



## marcos98

*Boeing Offers B737-700 AWACS Platform; Remains Undecided on Mid Air Refuelers Deal​*Boeing Offers B737-700 AWACS Platform; Remains Undecided on Mid Air Refuelers Deal | India Defence





2010-10-21 Boeing Vice President and India Chief Mr. Vivek Lall confirmed in an interview to Press Trust of India that the American defense and aerospace major has briefed the Indian Air Force and Indian Navy of the B737-700 AWACS platform in response to a Request for Information (RFI) issued by the Ministry of Defence.

The AWACS platform provides for long distance beyond horizon radar coverage and it encompasses both the B 737-700 aircraft platform with a variety of aircraft control and advanced radar systems. Mr. Vivek Lall also confirmed that Boeing remains undecided on participating in the Air Force Mid Air Refuelers deal.

Both the AWACS and Mid Air Refuelers Deal are expected to be over USD $1 billion. The Indian armed forces looking at a possible USD $50 billion worth of purchases in the next five years.



> "Boeing has briefed the Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force about Airborne Early Warning and Command (AEW&C) aircraft on the basis of Request for Information (RFI). However, no Request for Proposals (RFP) has been issued as yet."
> ...
> "Boeing has received RFP for IAF's requirement of refuelers. We are currently evaluating the RFP to determine whether to bid or not."
> 
> -- Mr. Vivek Lall, Vice President, Boeing and Chief for Boeing India


----------



## jha

There is a Buzz in some other forum that AKULA-2 will be transferred to us soon and there is an article for this in INDIA-TODAY...Can anyone confirm..?


----------



## marcos98

Sunday, October 24, 2010
*Indian Navy Begins Search For HALE UAVs With Optional Weapons *




Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Indian Navy Re-Floats Bid For Medium Range Maritime Aircraft
The Indian Navy has invited information [PDF] to support a potential acquisition of an unspecified number of high-altitude long endurance (HALE) UAVs. The Navy has specified that it wants a platform with at least 25-hours mission endurance, an all up weight of no more than 15-tons, service ceiling of 40,000 feet and cruise speed of 100 knots. Will update this post shortly.


----------



## marcos98

Sunday, October 24, 2010
*Indian Navy Re-Floats Bid For Medium Range Maritime Aircraft *
Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Indian Navy Re-Floats Bid For Medium Range Maritime Aircraft




The India Navy has refloated a bid [PDF] to acquire six medium range maritime reconnaisance (MRMR) aircraft from the global aerospace market. First floated in early 2009, this second effort looks to identify and acquire aircraft with an operating range of at least 350 Nm and patrol time of at least 3.5-hours. Ostensibly to augment the mission profiles that will be served by 12 (8+4) new Boeing P-8Is, roles specified for the contending aircraft include maritime patrol, anti-surface warfare (two anti-ship missiles and jammer pod minimum), ELINT/ESM/ECM/COMINT and search and rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Navy to shop for maritime patrol aircraft, spy drones*

NEW DELHI: With terror as well as conventional threats emanating from sea remaining a clear and present danger, India wants to keep hawk-eyed tabs on the entire Indian Ocean Region (IOR). And, if required, "kill" any threat before it approaches Indian shores.

*After finalizing the acquisition of 12 P-8I Poseidon long-range maritime reconnaissance (LRMR) aircraft for $3.1 billion, the Navy has now re-launched the hunt for six to eight new medium-range surveillance (MRMR) planes and additional spy drones. The defence ministry floated global RFIs (request for information) for the MRMR aircraft, with an operating range of over 350 nautical miles, and HALE (high-altitude, long-endurance) unmanned aerial vehicles, with a service ceiling above 40,000 feet and endurance over 25 hours, earlier this month.*

*The radar-packed LRMR and MRMR planes, both of which will also be equipped with anti-ship and submarine warfare capabilities in the shape of deadly missiles, as well as the UAVs form part of Navy`s plan for an effective three-tier aerial surveillance grid in the IOR.*

This comes at a time when the government, jolted out of its slumber by the 26/11 terror strikes in Mumbai, is also going in for a major upgrade of the Coast Guard`s air wing.

*In addition to the existing 24 Dorniers and 21 helicopters, the government has approved 42 new aircraft for the Coast Guard, which is also holding trials for six MRMR aircraft with Beriev-200 and Bombardier-Q400 being the contenders in the Rs 1,100 crore project. Then, Navy is all set to get its communication and surveillance satellite, with an around 1,000 nautical mile footprint over IOR, in what will be India`s first dedicated military satellite.*

To be launched by ISRO soon, the geo-stationary satellite will ensure a quantum jump in Navy`s C4ISR (command, control, communication, computer, intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance) capabilities. By networking all its warships, submarines and aircraft among themselves as well as with operational centres ashore through high-speed data links, the Navy hopes to detect maritime threats in real-time to ensure swift retaliatory action.

This is necessary since India has a vast 5,422-km coastline, 1,197 islands and 2.01 million sq km of Exclusive Economic Zone, which will increase to around 3 million sq km after the delineation of the continental shelf, apart from its primary area of strategic interest stretching from Persian Gulf to Malacca Strait.

As was first reported by TOI, *the defence ministry recently cleared the acquisition of four more P-8I Poseidon aircraft, which will add to the eight such LRMR planes already contracted from Boeing under the $2.1 billion deal inked in January 2009. The first P-8I is slated for induction in early-2013.*

Incidentally, the MRMR procurement process had also begun some years ago but it got derailed due to a single-vendor situation. The naval staff qualitative requirements for the MRMR planes are now being drafted afresh.

Navy to shop for maritime patrol aircraft, spy drones - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Antony On Coastal Surveillance At ICG Commanders Conference​*





Defence Minister A.K. Antony has said that Coastal Surveillance Network (CSN) station at Tarapore in Maharashtra will be commissioned very soon. Inaugurating the 29th Annual Coast Guard Commanders Conference in New Delhi today he said once it is put in place, the CSN system will provide a big boost to our real time maritime domain awareness.

Antony said that ever increasing threat from the sea has necessitated strengthening of our coastal security mechanism. He said there is an urgent need to keep our vast Maritime Zones under effective round-the-year surveillance by utilising all the assets at our disposal.







The Defence Minister said our security concerns, particularly along the sea lanes and our long coastline have widened the mandate and also increased the responsibility of the Coast Guard. He said Coast Guard has emerged as a potent and dependable maritime force of our nation. The Defence Minister said the establishment of 46 Chain of Static Sensors atop the light houses along our coast line needs to be speeded up. A lot more needs to be done compared to what has been achieved till now, the Minister added.








Referring to the current force level of the Coast Guard Antony said that as of now it stands 91 surface platforms and 45 aircraft. He said Government is committed to enhance the force levels in a phased manner in the near future.

Giving an overview of the recent achievements of the Coast Guard the Defence Minister informed that Five stations have been commissioned at Karwar, Gandhinagar, Veraval, Hutbay and MurudJanjira to augment the presence of Coast Guard. He said District Headquarters No 12 at Kavaratti and Regional Headquarters of the North-East, along with a co-located station at Kolkata are likely to be established next year. In addition, 5 Stations at Ratnagiri in Maharashtra, Minicoy in Lakshadweep & Minicoy Islands, Mundra in Gujarat, Kolkata in West Bengal and Dahanu in Maharashtra are also likely to come up next year. The remaining 9 Stations at Pipavav, Androth, Karaikkal, Krishnapatnam, Nizampatnam, Gopalpur, Frazergunj, Kamorta and Mayabunder are slated for commissioning soon, the Minister added








Dwelling upon the future plans of Coast Guard, Antony informed that as many as 42 Coast Guard Stations will be functioning all along the Coast by the end of the current Eleventh Plan. He said the timely establishment of these coastal stations will allow greater synergy and cooperation among the Coast Guard, State Government and other Central Government organizations to prevent anti-national activities. With regard to the manpower, Antony said the Government has sanctioned a total strength of 4026 personnel (596 officers, 2941 enrolled personnel and 489 civilian personnel).


----------



## sancho

marcos98 said:


> Sunday, October 24, 2010
> *Indian Navy Re-Floats Bid For Medium Range Maritime Aircraft *
> Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Indian Navy Re-Floats Bid For Medium Range Maritime Aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The India Navy has refloated a bid [PDF] to acquire six medium range maritime reconnaisance (MRMR) aircraft from the global aerospace market. First floated in early 2009, this second effort looks to identify and acquire aircraft with an operating range of at least 350 Nm and patrol time of at least 3.5-hours. Ostensibly to augment the mission profiles that will be served by 12 (8+4) new Boeing P-8Is, roles specified for the contending aircraft include maritime patrol, anti-surface warfare (two anti-ship missiles and jammer pod minimum), ELINT/ESM/ECM/COMINT and search and rescue.



As usual, first they start it, then they scrap it and re-issues it again. When they will start to plan these competitions correctly from the start?


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## INDIAN007

sudhir007 said:


>



hey which plane is this ????


----------



## CONNAN

INDIAN007 said:


> hey which plane is this ????



The Ilyushin Il-38 (NATO reporting name: "May") is a maritime patrol and anti-submarine warfare aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

sancho said:


> As usual, first they start it, then they scrap it and re-issues it again. When they will start to plan these competitions correctly from the start?



sancho thats is the way they do


----------



## sudhir007

INDIAN007 said:


> hey which plane is this ????


upgraded IL-38


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

> upgraded IL-38



IS IT COMPARABLE TO P-8I IN OVERALL CONFIGURATIONS?


----------



## CONNAN

MAFIAN GOD said:


> IS IT COMPARABLE TO P-8I IN OVERALL CONFIGURATIONS?



P8I is a generation ahead compared to IL 38


----------



## SpArK




----------



## RPK

*Navy to buy anti-submarine bombs for aviation fleet - The Economic Times*


NEW DELHI: To strengthen its anti-submarine warfare capability, the Navy will soon buy bombs that can be air-dropped to hit enemy vessels lurking in the dark underwaters. 

The Defence Ministry has issued a request to original equipment manufacturers and vendors for information on such bombs, which could be USED by Navy's fixed-wing aircraft. 

"The Defence Ministry intends to procure air-dropped underwater bombs for fixed wing aircraft (in service), to be used as an urgent attack weapon against submarines," a Navy officer said here. 

"The bomb should be capable of being dropped from an aircraft for engaging a submarine in deep waters as well as those on surface and periscope depths," he said. 

"We also are looking for bombs that could be launched from rotary wing (helicopters) platform too," he said. 

The Navy is searching for bombs that are effective in sinking submarines in tropical conditions that prevail in the Indian Ocean region in depths up to 1,000 metres. 

"The bombs should have sufficient high explosive to destroy target submarine at proximity distance. The conventional warheads' shelf-life should be about 30 years," the officer said. 

Apart from the bombs for war-time deployment, the Navy will buy its practice version too, but it will be an operational bomb in all respects except the warhead, which would be replaced by inert material. 

"We require the practice version to validate and train the air crew in bomb drop procedures. These versions will be reusable," he said. 

If the Navy decides to go in for a global tender for the deal, then the contract would entail an offset clause. 

Under the clause, the winning contractor should plough back 30 per cent of the deal amount back in Indian industries by either buying or making defence equipment here. 

The Navy's aviation wing currently operates Sea Harrier and MiG-29K fighters, Tupolev Tu-142 bomber, Dornier and IL-38 patrol aircraft, apart from Kamov, Sea King, Dhruv ALH, Cheetah and Chetak helicopters.


----------



## RPK

*Missile seminar and technical exhibition will be organised by INS Kalinga at ENC*

Visakhapatnam, 31st Oct: A two-day missile seminar and technical exhibition will be organised by INS Kalinga under the aegis of the Eastern Naval Command on November 1 and 2 at Samudrika Naval Auditorium.

The Event, being held as a part of the ongoing silver jubilee celebrations of Kalinga, will be inaugurated by Raksha Rajya Mantri MM Pallam Raju. Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Vice Admiral Anup Singh of Eastern Naval Command and Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri V.K. Saraswat will also be attending the seminar along with senior delegates from the Army, Navy, Air Force, DRDO and the Defence Industry.

The forum will deliberate on many important issues related to indigenous missile technology and maintenance philosophy of current inventory of missiles in the Services. The participants at the technical exhibition include DRDO Laboratories, Defence PSUs and private industry involved in development and production of missile systems.

INS Kalinga, a premier base of Eastern Naval Command, was commissioned on Nov. 21, 1985. This year, the establishment completes 25 years of service to the nation. Various events like tree plantation, blood donation, medical camps and distribution of sweets and clothes to old age homes have been conducted all the year round to commemorate the occasion.

A special day cover is also scheduled to be released to mark the silver jubilee. Further, in keeping with the Naval traditions, the establishment will unveil a Ships Bell, followed by a traditional cake cutting ceremony on its anniversary on Nov. 21.


----------



## jha

UK seeks buyers for axed Harriers


Britain is to hang a &#8220;for sale&#8221; sign on its decommissioned fleet of Harrier jump-jets as ministers attempt to find buyers for aircraft they can no longer afford to fly.

India and the US are the two most promising markets for more than 50 of the most up-to-date Harriers, which will otherwise be consigned to the scrap-yard or museum.


----------



## jha

interesting development..Maybe its time to re-equip the current carrier with Harriers and use this for 10 more years..Harriers with DERBY are anyways good enough for now ...
Although I was hoping that we will buy some Nimrods for medium range ASW patrolling..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jha said:


> UK seeks buyers for axed Harriers
> 
> 
> Britain is to hang a for sale sign on its decommissioned fleet of Harrier jump-jets as ministers attempt to find buyers for aircraft they can no longer afford to fly.
> 
> India and the US are the two most promising markets for more than 50 of the most up-to-date Harriers, which will otherwise be consigned to the scrap-yard or museum.



The US Marines fly the McD AV-8B Harrier which is substantially different from the Sea Harriers so i will not consider them as likely candidates.
Price will be the ultimate determinant of any possible deal. So far as the IN is concerned, assuming the news of sale to be true; the aircraft may be of interest only to the extent that they may provide _attrition spares_ for the existent Sea Harrier fleet not for _increasing_ the fleet. The Harriers are only suitable as sea-borne aircraft, not as land-based Naval aircraft. 
If additional Harrier aircraft are acquired, then INS Virat will have a slightly longer innings as a "fixed-wing" platform. Otherwise Virat will simply revert to carrying Helos as part of a support/supplement to the Amphibious Forces fleet.


----------



## redpearl75

Why do we need jump jets by the way... We are anyway going to be the Blue Water Navy in a few years, have Migs and LCAs lined up for the deal, Harrier is history and if at all it is to be operated then the amphibious vessels should be the platforms.. Our Harriers are out of date and our soul carrier that it operates upon is planned for decommissioning after the induction of the first domestically built Vikrant class aircraft carrier.

I don't see any great reason to go for the Harriers.


----------



## CONNAN

The Hindu : News / National : Delay in submarine project worries Navy

The Navy is concerned over the delay in the production of submarines, with the Scorpene project running behind schedule and its much-awaited second-line submarine series (Project 75-I) getting clearance only recently from the government.

It has decided to keep a close watch on them.

The issue came up for discussion at the recent conference of Naval Commanders here.

In his address, Chief of Naval Staff Nirmal Kumar Verma highlighted the need to &#8220;closely monitor&#8221; the Scorpene project and meet the timelines for P75-I.

While Russia's nuclear-powered attack submarine Nerpa, which is expected to join the Navy early next year, will give it a boost, the present fleet of Kilo and Foxtrot class submarines will have to be phased out gradually, with one scheduled to be decommissioned towards the year-end.

The plan to augment the fleet strength, which includes 10 Kilo class submarine, by inducting the first of the six Scorpene submarines in 2012 and one each in the subsequent years is running at least three years behind schedule.

As per the revised schedule, the first of the French Scorpene submarines, being built by the Mazagaon Docks Limited (MDL), is expected to be available in 2015. There are reports that the MDL is planning to speed up the delivery of the rest by cutting the production time by three months from the estimated one year.

Earlier this year, the government cleared Project 75-I for building six additional submarines.

While two of them will be built by foreign manufacturers, three will be built by the MDL and one by the Visakhapatnam-based Hindustan Shipyard Limited, which was handed over to the Defence Ministry recently.

The Project 75-I proposal is to have air-independent propulsion that will allow the submarine to stay underwater longer than the conventional diesel-electric submarines that have to reach the surface for oxygen to re-charge the batterie


----------



## sathya

WHAT S THE STATUS OF ARIHANT ?
LONG TIME SINCE IT HIT THE NEWS..
brahmos sl - which submarine is going to test launch it
going by the time line NERPA is the likely candidate that means another 2 years


----------



## sathya

if india tests sl bhramos in arihant 
it ll b 2 birds in 1 stone


----------



## satishkumarcsc

sathya said:


> WHAT S THE STATUS OF ARIHANT ?
> LONG TIME SINCE IT HIT THE NEWS..
> brahmos sl - which submarine is going to test launch it
> going by the time line NERPA is the likely candidate that means another 2 years



Most navies dont talk much about their subs and are further tight lipped about nuclear subs.


----------



## RPK

In October, Vietnam signed an agreement giving Indian naval ships base facilities at its ports. India, in turn, agreed to help Hanoi expand its naval logistics capabilities, and to train its army in jungle warfare.


Vietnam offers navy base to foil China - Telegraph


----------



## CONNAN

rpraveenkum said:


> In October, Vietnam signed an agreement giving Indian naval ships base facilities at its ports. India, in turn, agreed to help Hanoi expand its naval logistics capabilities, and to train its army in jungle warfare.
> 
> 
> Vietnam offers navy base to foil China - Telegraph



praveen correct me if i am wrong as far as jungle warfare is considered they got more experience than us


----------



## Kinetic

connanxlrc1000 said:


> praveen correct me if i am wrong as far as jungle warfare is considered they got more experience than us



May be but when last time Vietnam fought a war??? On the other hand Indian para-militaries and army had to fight most dangerous insurgencies in north east. I think we both can learn from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*India Next Generation ASW P-8i*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*news.outlookindia.com | Portuguese Navy Ship to Reach Goa on Nov 12*


Portuguese navy's decorated sailing ship, NRP Sagres will be touching Goan shores on November 12, amidst warning given by freedom fighters against any celebrations to mark completion of 500 years of arrival of Vasco-da-Gama in Goa.

"The tallest ship of the Portuguese Navy, NRP Sagres is visiting Goa as a part of its 2010 circumnavigation of the world," Portugal's Consul General in Goa Dr Antonio Sabido Costa said.

The ship and its crew will be received in Mormugao port by Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai, flag officer commander of Goa. It will be docked there from November 12 to November 16.

Costa said that the visit of the ship is to mark "the arrival of the Portuguese to the Orient and Extreme Orient, 500 years ago."

The freedom fighters in the state have warned the state government or any organisation against hosting any such celebration to mark arrival of Vasco-da-Gama in Goa.

Portuguese explorer Vasco-da-Gama was the first one to touch the land for trade. Later the Portuguese had captured this part of India and made it as their colony, which got liberated on December 19, 1961 by the Indian Army.

Meanwhile, the organisation of freedom fighters, who were jailed and even martyred during the liberation struggle have strongly objected to any celebration commemorating arrival of Vasco-da-Gama.

"We will protest. Let the state government put us behind bars and celebrate the occasion," said Naguesh Karmali, President, All Goa Freedom Fighters association.

Without referring to arrival of the ship, he said that no celebration would be allowed. Freedom fighters have decided that neither the state government nor any other institution will be allowed to celebrate the year.

Karmali, who was imprisoned during liberation struggle, said that the entire Portuguese rule was marked with oppression, harassment and torture.

"How can anyone celebrate the arrival of oppressors?" he questioned.

Freedom fighters have also demanded that names of Portuguese nationals given to various roads should be scrapped before December 19, 2010.

Karmali said that the roads are named after Portuguese leaders, who had unleashed terror on Goans.

The association has also taken strong objection to corporation of city of Panaji's recent move to name renovated garden as Garcia de Orte


----------



## CONNAN

news.outlookindia.com | Govt to Stop Nominating PSUs in Naval Contracts


* 
Govt to Stop Nominating PSUs in Naval Contracts*

Cautioning the PSUs to prepare for "more competition" from the private Indian entities, Defence Minister A K Antony today said under its new policies, the Ministry will stop nominating government-owned companies in the Naval contracts.

Observing that the indigenisation process in the defence sector was very slow, he said India was aspiring to be a member of UN Security Council and its "heavy dependence" on foreign countries for defence needs was not a good situation.

"Government has taken a decision that from January 2011 onwards, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) will not give any nominations to the defence shipyards for Naval projects and they will have to compete with the private shipyards for the tenders," Antony said here.

The Government will procure equipment for the Navy under 'Buy Indian Make Indian' category where both PSU and private sector shipyards will have to compete for tenders, he said.

At present, the DAC nominates the PSUs as the production agency for defence contracts.

"'Buy Indian and Make Indian' is going to be the major component of our procurement policy. That will help us to have a strong defence industrial base in India," he said.

Asserting that it was high-time for the DPSUs and the OFBs to act, the Defence Minister said, "I caution you (PSUs and OFB) and seriously tell you to get ready for more competition from the Indian private sector."

Antony said that in the age of globalisation, no country can move towards zero imports but 65-70 per cent dependence on imports for defence equipment was not a good situation.

"For India, which is aspiring for the UN Security council membership, still depending heavily on foreign countries for majority of its defence needs is not good for us," he said.

"We have to reverse this trend. We will support the PSUs but at the same time PSUs alone would not be able to meet the requirements of the armed forces," Antony said at a function to present Raksha Mantri's Awards for Excellence for the Year 2008-09 to Ordinance Factories (OFs) and Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs).

He said initially the policy would be applicable for Navy only, gradually it would be extended to other two forces.


----------



## marcos98

*&#8216;No more imported warships&#8217; *

BY: The Indian Express Limited.

In a significant announcement, Defence Minister A K Antony has indicated that the Indian Navy will no longer rely on imports when it comes to warships as all future procurements will be made in India. The minister also announced that private shipbuilders in the country will be given a level playing field and will have to compete with public sector shipyards for defence contracts.

Antony said that in January, the Defence Ministry will come up with a new procurement policy that will contain &#8216;drastic steps&#8217; to speed up the goal of decreasing dependence of imports for defence platforms. Antony said that at the moment, almost 70 per cent of defence equipment is imported.

Conceding that the public sector undertakings alone will not be able to meet the requirements of the Armed Forces, Antony said that the ministry is formulating a new policy to give the private sector more opportunities. Antony hinted that the Navy would be the first force to get rid of dependence on foreign suppliers for major platforms.

&#8220;Both public sector shipyards will have to compete with the Indian private shipyards to get projects for the Indian Navy. So all the Indian Navy&#8217;s procurements in future will be from &#8216;Buy Indian, Make Indian&#8217;, so they will have to compete,&#8221; Antony said on Wednesday.

He added that even beyond the Navy, the &#8216;Buy Indian and Make Indian&#8217; category where equipment to be procured has to be made in India, is going to be the &#8220;major component of our procurement policy&#8221;. &#8220;That will help us to have a strong defence industrial base in India.&#8221; It may be noted that the Navy has already taken a giant leap over the other services when it comes to indegenisation of defence equipment. Most of the next-generation warships on order are to be made in India while two aircraft carriers are being constructed and a nuclear submarine line is already operational.


----------



## CONNAN

The second Shivalik class frigate is scheduled for commissioning in November this year and the third in mid-2011.


any update in news guys 


old link

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Nation | Eat dosa, sink enemy


----------



## sudhir007

does this breakup reflect our production


> DCNS, Navantia End Scorpene Cooperation - Defense News
> DCNS and Navantia of Spain have agreed to drop cooperation on the Scorpene conventional diesel-electric attack submarine and go their own ways in undersea warfare, the French naval company company said in a terse statement Nov. 12.
> 
> "DCNS and Navantia have put an end to their disagreement concerning their submarine collaboration," DCNS said in a statement. "As a result, the arbitration procedure between them will be terminated."
> 
> DCNS will take over sole rights to build and sell the Scorpene, while Navantia will work on its S80 submarine.
> 
> "Scorpene submarines will from now on be built and marketed by DCNS. Similarly, S80 submarines will be built and marketed by Navantia," DCNS said. "Neither party will make any further comments."
> 
> Under a partnership agreement, DCNS and Navantia shared development and construction of the Scorpene submarine. The two former partners built large subsections in their respective yards in Cherbourg, northern France, and Cartegna, Spain, which were then assembled and delivered to export customers.
> 
> But relations between DCNS and Navantia deteriorated after the Spanish company launched its program to build the S80 submarine, which is equipped with a combat management system from Lockheed Martin. The larger S80 is based on an all-new design, which includes air independent propulsion and a land-attack cruise missile.
> 
> France has sold Scorpene boats to Brazil, Chile, India and Malaysia.


----------



## sathya

DCNS, Navantia End Scorpene Cooperation
By PIERRE TRAN 
Published: 12 Nov 2010 09:39 Paris - DCNS and Navantia of Spain have agreed to drop cooperation on the Scorpene conventional diesel-electric attack submarine and go their own ways in undersea warfare, the French naval company company said in a terse statement Nov. 12.

"DCNS and Navantia have put an end to their disagreement concerning their submarine collaboration," DCNS said in a statement. "As a result, the arbitration procedure between them will be terminated."

Related Topics
Europe
Naval Warfare
DCNS will take over sole rights to build and sell the Scorpene, while Navantia will work on its S80 submarine.

"Scorpene submarines will from now on be built and marketed by DCNS. Similarly, S80 submarines will be built and marketed by Navantia," DCNS said. "Neither party will make any further comments."

Under a partnership agreement, DCNS and Navantia shared development and construction of the Scorpene submarine. The two former partners built large subsections in their respective yards in Cherbourg, northern France, and Cartegna, Spain, which were then assembled and delivered to export customers.

But relations between DCNS and Navantia deteriorated after the Spanish company launched its program to build the S80 submarine, which is equipped with a combat management system from Lockheed Martin. The larger S80 is based on an all-new design, which includes air independent propulsion and a land-attack cruise missile.

France has sold Scorpene boats to Brazil, Chile, India and Malaysia.





*next indian submarine tender, will it be S80 ?*


----------



## sathya

IAI to adapt G550 for maritime surveillance role 
By Arie Egozi

Israel Aerospace Industries is offering a modified version of its Gulfstream G550-based conformal airborne early warning (CAEW) aircraft that has the capability to detect targets at sea and near shores.

The new version will retain the CAEW system's original airborne early warning capabilities, the company says.

"The need of many countries is to get a full picture of their sea border zone and integrate it into one big potential threat picture," says an IAI source.



&#169; Israel Aerospace Industries 


Currently used by the air forces of Israel and Singapore, the AEW-adapted G550 business jet carries a conformal dual-band active electronically scanned array radar. It also features an identification friend or foe system, electronic support measures and an integrated self-protection system, plus communications equipment designed to support network-centric operations.



india s coast gaurd is it intersted in similar systems ?


----------



## jha

*Indian Navy plans to procure diver propulsion vehicles*







Indian Navy is planning to buy propulsion vehicles for its diving teams that would enable them to carry out undersea clearing operations during combat in quicker time. 

The Navy has issued a request to manufacturers of the original equipment for furnishing details of their products for a likely future global tender for the equipment, a Navy officer said here Sunday. 

&#8220;The diver propulsion vehicle's essential role is to enhance performance of naval clearance diving teams during combat operations. The DPV will increase the reach of the naval combat diver thereby directly affecting the combat role outcome,&#8221; the officer said. 

The DPV's length will be not more than three metres and it will weigh less than 80 kg. Driven by an electric battery, the vehicle will be able to carry two divers at a time in operating depths of 30 metres. 

It will have a submerged speed of two knots and range of four nautical miles, while the surface speed would be 1.5 knots and range 2.5 nautical miles. 

One of the conditions for the DPV that the Navy will consider before buying is minimum noise, both on surface and underwater, so that a stealthy diving operation can be carried out without the enemy detecting them, the officer said. 

The shelf life of its battery will be three years and charging time less than 12 hours. 

&#8220;We are looking for a light weight, portable DPV with compact and robust design to withstand extreme environmental conditions including pressure and temperatures from minus 15 to 40 degree Celsius,&#8221; the officer said. 

The DPV will be deployable from air or boat and easy to operate with user-friendly controls, inbuilt navigation systems with depth gauges. 

&#8220;The battery-operated propulsion system will be capable of functioning while submerged without requirement to recharge for at least 3 hours,&#8221; he said.

Indian Navy plans to procure diver propulsion vehicles :: Brahmand.com


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

^^^^
I guess we already have some.I think MARCOS use them.
I have seen the video on YouTube.


----------



## SpArK

*Indian MoD Announces More Competition in Naval Shipbuilding ​*






_Three Indian Navy frigates during a multi-national naval exercise.
Antony: Depending heavily on foreign countries is not good for us_





09:53 GMT, November 16, 2010 defpro.com | Indias Defence Minister Shri A.K. Antony plans to give fresh impetus to the Indian shipbuilding sector by allowing privately held Indian shipyards to participate in naval procurement tenders and, thereby, create greater competition in a market which was previously reserved to so-called Public Sector Undertakings (PSU) or foreign manufacturers. According to Antony, 65 to 70 per cent of the Indian defence equipment is currently being imported. His plan is to reverse this trend.

However, to bring a change to the defence segment, which is still dominated by state-run defence manufacturers, a new government policy for procurement of new equipment is required. In a speech on Thursday, in which Antony announced this major shift, he said: January 2011 onwards we hope to introduce the new Defence Production Policy as well as the Defence Procurement Policy. [...] We are going to take some more drastic steps to achieve our goal of speedy indigenisation. According to Anthony, this policy change towards an equal public-private competition in government procurement programmes will initially be limited to the Navy and would then gradually be extended to procurement procedures of the Army and Air Force.

Antony stated that the governments aim is to support a strong indigenous defence industrial base and emphasised: a country like India cannot indefinitely depend on foreign suppliers for majority of our equipments. The process of indigenisation as yet was focussed on strengthening PSUs in their efforts to develop and manufacture defence equipment. However, many national procurement programmes have been troubled by delays, increasing costs and technical problems.

As defpro.com reported earlier this year, the Ministry of Defence and Indias Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) exchanged blows in a general dispute on the delays in procurement programmes (see defence.professionals | defpro.com). After the DRDO was criticised for various delays in defence projects, the organisations chief, V K Saraswat, defended the DRDOs performance and accused, in particular, the Armed Forces of preferring the procurement of existing, foreign solutions over indigenously developed and manufactured defence systems. The services also must understand that while the temptation may be overwhelming to field proven, state-of-the-art imported systems, they (domestic industry) too have a role to play in the economic and industrial growth of the country. No foreign system can be customised to completely address our long term requirement, he said in May.

In a written statement to members of the Parliament of India in early May, the Defence Minister laid out the delays and increases of costs of prominent defence programmes. These include the Tejas light combat aircraft (4 years delay), the development of a naval light combat aircraft (more than 4 years delay), the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (more than 15 years delay) as well as the engine for the light combat aircraft (14 years delay) (More details at defence.professionals | defpro.com, Delayed Projects of DRDO). Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju also put his finger on this weak spot by pointing out the need of competitive and reliable PSUs and Ordinance Factories (OFs), adding: We should strive hard in ensuring adherence to delivery schedules so that our Defence PSUs and OFs will also emerge as reliable global players in the field of Defence Production.

Ongoing huff between the Defence Ministry and the DRDO, OFs and PSUs may be a unique chance for privately held Indian defence companies to get their foot in the door and take advantage of a more competitive national market. It will furthermore open up opportunities for foreign investment in Indian companies, in particular in shipyards, and far-reaching industrial co-operation with international partners. This may also increase technological capabilities and knowhow of Indian companies and create additional jobs.

Antony clearly outlined the path for both PSUs and the private sector to begin as of next year: There is no option, but to remain globally competitive and efficient and not rest on past laurels, or achievements. Both the Defence PSUs and the private sector must carve out respective niches for themselves, by developing their own fields of specialisation. These specialisations must complement each others efforts and thus generate an even more healthier and competitive environment.

In light of comprehensive plans to restructure the DRDO, in order to make the organisation more effective and to create a greater Armed Forces-DRDO-industry interface, the new policies must achieve a structural and political environment which allows the private sector to join research and development activities with interest to national security and to receive a transparent access to government procurement programmes. In his speech, Antony stressed the need for R&D and constant coordination between the DRDO and the Industry Partners. Thus, the mammoth political task of transforming the DRDO into a sustainable organisation for future Armed Forces requirements is being increased by the effort to converge the interests of the public and the private sector.


defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## CONNAN

*Private Shipyards Pitch for Shipbuilding Orders*

India Defence Online, New Delhi The Indian private sector has finally been given an equal footing with state-run entities as the Indian government will allow private Indian shipyards to construct naval ships. The Defence Minister A K Antony has said that starting January 2011, state owned shipyards will have to compete with private ones for ship building contracts.

Hence, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) will no longer give any nominations to the defence shipyards for naval projects and they will have to compete with the private shipyards for the tenders. This major policy shift has been affected for the Indian Navy and will later be extended to acquisition by the Indian Army and Indian Air Force (IAF) as well.

The Indian Defence Ministry has also indicated the need for stronger indigenisation and cited that the Buy Indian Make Indian will remain the major policy when it comes to procurement as this will augment a strong defence industrial base.

The current policy shift is a major impetus for private players who are in the shipbuilding business and will now be able to contest for building naval warships. This domain of building naval ships has been exclusive only to state-run firms until now. In fact, the Defence Ministry has cautioned the public sector units (PSUs) and the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) to be ready for more competition from the Indian private sector.

The Indian private shipyards have been pinning their hopes on the Indian defence sector for some business. Companies like ABG Shipyard, Bharati Shipyard and Pipavav Shipyard have been tying up with international engineering companies like Rolls Royce, Wartsila Diesel and Yanmer Marine, among others, to get a share of the Indian defence sector. Pipavav Shipyard has been keen on the defence sector and is presently looking at various kinds of vessels for the Navy, which will be more complex and weapons-oriented. Bharati Shipyard has also built vessels for the Indian Navy in the past and is keen to work for the Coast Guard and the Indian Navy and build up volumes by actively participating in the Indian naval warships project. ABG Shipyard also hopes to secure orders for bigger vessels and bigger defence orders as the global shipping market is in turbulent waters. The private shipbuilding industry can have a multiplier effect on Indias economic output and can significantly increase indigenisation.

Private Shipyards Pitch for Shipbuilding Orders | India Defence Online


----------



## CONNAN

*Indian Navy in Favor of Logistics Support Agreement with United States*

2010-11-17 A report by Vishal Thapar for television news channel NewsX reveals that the Indian Navy is favourable towards a Logistics Support Agreement between India and the United States. The report further says that the Government is also in agreement and is clearing the ground for such a pact with the United States.

However one spoiler could be that this would be a peace time agreement which would require a case-by-case approval during wars. Embedding below is the video of the NewsX report:

YouTube - India seeks deeper military pacts with US


----------



## ironman




----------



## SpArK

*INS Jalashwa (ex-USS Trenton), the Indian Navy's largest landing ship, in the Bay of Bengal​*


----------



## jha

*F-35 Testing: Catching Up with Schedule*

With more aircraft joining the combined test force, the F-35 flight testing program gained momentum and, compared to the delays of past years, is now exceeding schedule. Overall, the program has completed 321 flights this year, and is working toward the total of 394 test flight for 2010. The program has logged 460 flights by early November 2010. Particularly impressive is the status of the Conventional Takeoff and Landing (CTOL) variant and the carrier variant (CV). The Short Takeoff and Vertical Landing (STOVL) variant F-35B is still behind schedule.

.
.
.
Parallel to this progress, F-35 is also gathering momentum in the world market. Japan is likely to consider the aircraft in favor of the development of an indigenous 5th generation fighter. The U.S. administration is moving to clear the sale of a second squadron of 20 F-35s aircraft to Israel, given an agreement from Jerusalem for foreign policy concessions demanded by the White House. *Lockheed Martin is also hopeful that the U.S. administration will approve its request to offer the F-35B or F-35C carrier version to India, replacing the Indian Navy fleet of Sea Harrier. India had already floated a request for information (RFI) for a carrier based fighter plane earlier this year. India is planning to launch several new aircraft carriers through the decade. For the near term, MiG-29K was selected as the principal naval aviation fighter aircraft.*






.
.
.

*Interesting developments*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

^^^^6

Sounds tempting.. 

Let the 2 forces ( IAF and IN ) compete each other and we get the best of the best.


----------



## Ammyy

jha said:


> *Lockheed Martin is also hopeful that the U.S. administration will approve its request to offer the F-35B or F-35C carrier version to India, replacing the Indian Navy fleet of Sea Harrier. India had already floated a request for information (RFI) for a carrier based fighter plane earlier this year. India is planning to launch several new aircraft carriers through the decade. For the near term, MiG-29K was selected as the principal naval aviation fighter aircraft.*


----------



## ganimi kawa

Pics from INS JALASHWA. Source livefist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

*Boeing Offers F/A 18 Naval Variant for Indian Navy Fighter Jet Requirement*






Boeing Offers F/A 18 Naval Variant for Indian Navy Fighter Jet Requirement | India Defence


----------



## GORKHALI

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/TO46U1xAyhI/AAAAAAAALq4/ByHJHBa0Slg/s1600/DSC00489-714555.JPG


----------



## jatayu

F-16 Now An "Enemy" On ex-USN Warship 


Spotted this poster near the operations room on board INS Jalashwa (formerly the American USS Trenton). Somehow, dont think the folks at Lockheed-Martin are going to find this funny.

livefist.blogspot.com/2010/11/f-16-now-enemy-on-ex-usn-warship.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

YouTube - INS Jalashwa Amphibious Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Navy displays its awesome power | Deccan Chronicle | 2010-11-26

Displaying its ke-en intent to protect the economic coastline and willingness to take up tasks that call for a clarity in deterrence and an unwillingness to compromise on what is national, the Indian Navy conducted a string of impr-essive exercises on Tuesday and Wednesday that proved its ability to hold mast in turbulent waters.

A fleet of ships including INS Jalashwa, a launching platform dock (LPD) and India&#8217;s second largest ship which provides the amphibious thrust to the Eastern Fleet, conducted a whole lot of exercises to prove the offensive and defensive capabilities of the Eastern Fleet. INS Ranvir, INS Rana, INS Savitri, INS Karmuk and INS Jyothi were the other participants.

The exercise was not just a mere display of the enormous firepower that the fleet commands but also an insight into the complicated procedures and manoeuvres that have to be made in a multiple threat environment. The series of exercises taken up by the Eastern Naval Command proved the efficacy of the ships involved and the ability of the crew to shift gears when called for.

INS Jalashwa commanding officer Alok Bhatnagar observed that INS Jalashwa provided the Indian Navy with the capacity of ensuring a foothold on enemy beaches in case of a conflict situation.

He said, &#8220;INS Jalashwa gives us the much required capability to launch landing craft machine (LCMs) laden with army men and cargo to provide the much needed thrust in an amphibious operation.&#8221; One of the most eye-catching of these exercises was the stand-off bea-ching exercise, where the coordinated effort between the Navy and Army was on display. Soldiers of the 91st Battalion and MARCOS (Navy Commandos) put up a scintillating show.

The refuelling exercise was truly a gigantic one. The operation involved five ships in tow, with the INS Jyothi pumping oil through INS Jalashwa to the INS Karmuk. A mock exercise involving the 'securing an offshore rig' was also conducted.

The exercises effectively proved the intent of the Indian Navy to ward off any threat not just to the trading lines that run through our seas but also to provide the much needed bite to keep our shores safe and ready for any eventuality. Rear Admiral P. Murugesan, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, observed, &#8220;The objective is to protect the passage of trade of on-shore assets of the country.&#8221;


----------



## sudhir007

Merchant vessels safe, thanks to Indian Navy

The Navy is providing protection to Indian merchant vessels effectively against attack by pirates in the Gulf of Aden.

According to Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, Rear Admiral P. Murugesan, INS Rajput is deployed in the Gulf of Aden to safeguard Indian vessels. It will return after three months of patrolling, when another ship will be sent there.

&#8220;About 90 per cent of India&#8217;s $500 billion international trade is across the oceans. You know what is happening in the Gulf of Aden. Pirates are holding big merchant vessels and passengers to ransom. INS Rajput, one of the ships of our Eastern Fleet, is now deployed there for patrolling. All our merchant vessels are safe under the surveillance of the Indian Navy,&#8221; he told media onboard INS Jalashwa on Wednesday.

Similar services would be extended to other international ships.

Asked how the country was able to maintain old ships &#8212; such as Jalashwa purchased from the United States &#8212; he said that during the last three years since the purchase of the amphibious assault ship, all maintenance and repairs had been done locally.

*Rear Admiral Murugesan also explained that it would take eight to 10 years to build a Landing Platform Dock (LPD) similar to the INS Jalashwa, right from the drawing to the commissioning of the ship. Now, new ships were being built on a par with those in any other country, in terms of technology, weaponry, sensors, etc.

&#8220;I can assure you, INS Delhi, Mysore and Mumbai built by the Mazagon Dock Limited, India&#8217;s prime shipyard, are on a par with the best in the world.

The replacement of an LPD of the Jalashwa type will be by LPDs built by Indian shipyards,&#8221; he said.

Commanding Officer of INS Jalashwa Captain Alok Bhatnagar was present.*


----------



## !!craft!!

UK closes in on $11bn fighter deal - Telegraph


The European-made Typhoon fighter is winning the fight for the $11.5bn (£7.1bn) contract to supply 126 fighters to the Indian Air Force in a deal worth $5 billion and 2,000 new jobs to Britain.

guys is this news posted on this tread??


----------



## sudhir007

!!craft!! said:


> UK closes in on $11bn fighter deal - Telegraph
> 
> 
> The European-made Typhoon fighter is winning the fight for the $11.5bn (£7.1bn) contract to supply 126 fighters to the Indian Air Force in a deal worth $5 billion and 2,000 new jobs to Britain.
> 
> guys is this news posted on this tread??



But what are the relation this news to Indian Navy section ???? 
why you post here


----------



## sudhir007

*&#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366;&#2335; : &#2346;&#2369;&#2352;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;* nice video watch it !!!!

????? : ?????? ?? ????? ????? ????


----------



## sudhir007

On board India's second largest warship-INS Jalashwa- Headlines Today got a live demonstration of the nation's naval power. 

http://headlinestoday.intoday.in/si...ideo=0&counter=null&contentId=121349&catId=45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

*Photo Of Indian Navy Heron UAV In Flight*

courtesy livefist.


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> On board India's second largest warship-INS Jalashwa- Headlines Today got a live demonstration of the nation's naval power.
> 
> Ground Zero, Navy takes charge of coastal security: Headlines Today



Interesting, but what has the amphibious capabilities of IN to do with Mumbai attacks and didn't we get the INS Jalashwa in 2007 and not like he said:



> that arrived in India not long after the 26/11 attacks


 

I hope IN speeds up costal patrol vessels (for ICG too) and MPA helicopter as well as aircrafts for costal defense, instead of focusing on amphibious capabilities.
Btw, what are the duties left for Coast Guard, when IN is now responsible for the coastlines too?


----------



## Kinetic

sudhir007 said:


> *&#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366;&#2335; : &#2346;&#2369;&#2352;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;* nice video watch it !!!!
> 
> ????? : ?????? ?? ????? ????? ????



Outstanding video. I think Indian armed forces should make such videos more. Liked the Viraat Times and his helicopter sortie.


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

sudhir007 said:


> *&#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366;&#2335; : &#2346;&#2369;&#2352;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;* nice video watch it !!!!
> 
> ????? : ?????? ?? ????? ????? ????



Excellent video Sudhir.Must watch.


----------



## Indian-Devil

Very nice video buddy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sathya

India rejects China&#8217;s maritime invite 
Rahul Singh , Hindustan Times
Email Author
New Delhi, November 28, 2010First Published: 00:37 IST(28/11/2010)
Last Updated: 00:43 IST(28/11/2010)Share more...74 Comments Email print 

India boycotted a multi-nation maritime meet hosted by China last month &#8212; the latest fallout of Beijing denying visa to an Indian general in July this year. In an assertive move, Indian Coast Guard chief vice-admiral Anil Chopra turned down China's invitation to attend the annual Heads of Asian related stories
China to relent on stapled visas for Kashmiris
PM asks China to be sensitive to India's 'core issues'
India pushes UNSC case with China
Coast Guard Agencies Meeting held in Shanghai in the third week of October.

South Block sources said it made no sense sending Chopra for the summit in view of China's provocative stance on Kashmir and denial of visa to the general. Military contact between both nations has been stuck in a logjam since July when Beijing refused to host northern army commander Lt. Gen BS Jaswal, as his jurisdiction spanned Jammu and Kashmir.

Jaswal was to head a military delegation to China for an annual defence dialogue, hosted alternatively by the two countries to review progress in defence exchanges.

The dialogue forms part of an MoU signed by the two countries in May 2006 to enhance military engagement through a broad spectrum of initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*RARE PIC OF 4 Tu-142Ms of IN flying in formation.
*


----------



## ganimi kawa

Pics of Phalanx Close in Weapon System on INS Jalashwa.














Here is a pic detailing parts of this system.


----------



## Major.

Login | Facebook

MUST WATCH........Guys check out this album has got sum mind blowing pics of formations of kilo subs of Indian Navy, INS Viraat and many more....


----------



## Ammyy

Major. said:


> Login | Facebook
> 
> MUST WATCH........Guys check out this album has got sum mind blowing pics of formations of kilo subs of Indian Navy, INS Viraat and many more....



Thanks mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

*
Best one *





---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Indian Navy Deploys Multi-Ship Anti Piracy Force*

A multi ship force of the Indian Navy has been tasked to undertake a comprehensive search in the Eastern parts of the Arabian Sea to locate and disable probable pirate (mother) vessels and skiffs.

Between 24th and 29th Nov 10 a sudden spurt of piracy attempts were reported in the Eastern Part of Arabian Sea at distances of 350-700 nautical miles from the West Coast of India. Reports were also received about MT Polar, a Panama Flagged Tanker hijacked on 30 Oct 10, being in the area and acting as a possible mother ship. In a swift step of affirmative action the Indian Navy dispatched its force to the area to search and locate pirate mother vessels/dhows/skiffs and carry out a thorough anti piracy sanitization of the area. The Indian Naval Force consists of ships, armed helicopters, MARCOS team and Maritime Patrol Aircraft.

The efforts of Indian Navy yielded immediate results as MT Polar has cleared the area in Eastern Arabian Sea on 30 Nov 10 and was heading back towards Somalia at best speed. Even as the movement of MT Polar is being monitored, Indian Naval Ships are combing the area for other possible mother vessels/skiffs.

It is appreciated that the threat of piracy in the area which has witnessed recent attacks has considerably decreased due to this development. The Indian Navy and Director General Shipping of India are continuing to monitor the situation and issue advisories for all ships regarding piracy prone areas and implement Best Management Practices in these areas. Protection of the Sea Lanes of Communication remains a priority of the Govt of India and the Indian Navy.

It maybe recalled that in response to increasing incidents of piracy in the Gulf of Aden, the Indian Navy commenced anti-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden in Oct 2008. Since then the Indian Navy has continuosly maintained one ship on patrol in the region with 23 IN Ships having been deputed for this tour of duty. These IN ships have ensured safe passage of 1415 merchantmen, of various nationalities, across the pirate infested waters in the Gulf of Aden. Not a single ship under escort of the Indian Navy has been hijacked to date.

IN ships have so far successfully thwarted 23 piracy attempts. The most recent being INS Delhi disrupting 04 Piracy attempts in the Gulf of Aden in Sep 10 and INS Rajput disrupting 03 Piracy attempts in the Gulf of Aden in Oct 10 . The Indian Navy also provided assistance to sanitize MV BBC Orinoco which came under pirate attack about 450 nm West of Mumbai in 11 Nov 10. 

Indian Navy Deploys Multi-Ship Anti Piracy Force | India Defence


----------



## sancho

DRDO said:


>



Great pic!


----------



## sudhir007

artiest images of Arihant


----------



## sudhir007

?Guarding our 7,600-km coastline is a challenge? - Hindustan Times

In an exclusive interview with the Hindustan Times, Vice-Admiral Sanjeev Bhasin, flag officer commanding in chief of the Western Naval Command, said securing India&#8217;s western coast is the Navy&#8217;s biggest challenge. The threat perception of terrorists using the sea route, as
they did for 26/11, has increased.
India has a huge coastline, stretching 7,600 km, and we have island territories as well. We, along with the Coast Guard, have fortified patrolling. But there are grey areas where [unauthorised] landings can be carried out because the state governments concerned had not kept them under surveillance till 26/11 occurred.

A detailed plan has been chalked out with the Coast Guard and the Director General of Lighthouses to revive lighthouses and set up 30 radar stations along the western coast.

Trials of two such radar stations have started at Okha and Kandla in Gujarat.

*The Navy has found it tough to monitor fishing boats.*
This is a weakness identified [and exploited] by the terrorists. About 30,000 fishing boats are registered in Gujarat, 20,000 in Maharashtra, 20,000 in Karnataka and 2,000 in Goa.

Radar stations fitted with the Automatic Identification System (AIS) have been planned along the coast.

AIS devices will also be installed on these vessels. It is a massive problem and it cannot be taken care of only by the Navy and Coast Guard.

We need fishermen&#8217;s cooperation; we want them to be our eyes and ears. They have been very cooperative.

*What new inductions has the Navy lined and when are they expected to join the fleet?*
There are 39 ships on order; 34 of them will be made indigenously. Over the next two years, we&#8217;ll see the induction of three ships in the Shivalik, Talwar and Kolkata class of destroyers.

Two fleet tankers, Deepak and Shakti, are being made in Italy. The first one will be here this month. Apart from that, there are two survey ships being built indigenously. There has been some delay in the Scorpene submarine project, but we should see it commissioned by 2015.

*When is the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, renamed Vikramaditya, and the indigenously built aircraft carrier expected to join the fleet?*
Vikramaditya&#8217;s sea trials are scheduled to start in March 2011. It will join the western fleet by the end of 2012. Six MIG 29K&#8217;s &#8212; fighter aircraft &#8212; that will operate from the carrier are already flying from [the] Goa [naval base].

We will get the remaining aircraft in knock-down state soon and will assemble them at Goa. As far as the indigenously built carrier is concerned, work is on at the Cochin shipyard.

It will be equipped to handle both the MiG 29Ks and the naval version of the indigenously built Light Combat Aircraft. We expect the carrier to be commissioned by 2014.

*How do you plan to prop up the naval aviation wing, which was recently criticised by the Comptroller and Auditor General for using non-operational aircraft?*
We will have eight Boeing P8I aircraft [for long-range maritime reconnaissance] by January 2013.

We plan to buy four more. A global request for information [the first stage of procurement] has been floated to procure 56 Naval Utility Helicopters to replace the Chetak helicopters. We are also looking at replacing the anti-submarine warfare helicopter, Seaking.

*When will we have the nuclear submarine that is being leased from Russia? How will it bolster our submarine capability?*
*Before getting to the leased submarine, we have our own indigenously built submarine, INS Arihant. Extensive sea trials are on.*

As far as the Akula-II class submarines, we plan to name it INS Chakra, and we should have it shortly.


----------



## sudhir007

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: PHOTO: Indian Navy MiG-29K At Sea






Found this displayed at the Navy mess after the Chief's annual press conference today. Dont know if the birds are superimposed. If not, this could be the first photo of the K at sea in Indian service.


----------



## trident2010

*SSBN Arihant On Deterrent Patrol With Strategic Nukes By 2012: Navy Chief*








India's nuclear triad -- a matrix of weapons delivery systems from land, air and sub-sea -- will be complete with the commissioning of India's first SSBN, Arihant in 2011-2012. In a significant comment at his annual press conference today in New Delhi, Indian Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma categorically stated that when the Arihant is put to see in two years, it will be on deterrent patrol with strategic weapons on board.



Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: SSBN Arihant On Deterrent Patrol With Strategic Nukes By 2012: Navy Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

?Guarding our 7,600-km coastline is a challenge? - Hindustan Times 

In an exclusive interview
with the Hindustan Times,
Vice-Admiral Sanjeev
Bhasin, flag officer
commanding in chief of
the Western Naval
Command, said securing
India &#8217;s western coast is
the Navy&#8217;s biggest
challenge. The threat
perception of terrorists
using the sea route, as
they did for 26/11, has
increased.
India has a huge coastline,
stretching 7,600 km, and
we have island territories
as well. We, along with
the Coast Guard, have
fortified patrolling. But
there are grey areas
where [unauthorised]
landings can be carried
out because the state
governments concerned
had not kept them under
surveillance till 26/11
occurred.
A detailed plan has been
chalked out with the
Coast Guard and the
Director General of
Lighthouses to revive
lighthouses and set up 30
radar stations along the
western coast.
Trials of two such radar
stations have started at
Okha and Kandla in
Gujarat.
The Navy has found it
tough to monitor
fishing boats.
This is a weakness
identified [and exploited]
by the terrorists. About
30,000 fishing boats are
registered in Gujarat,
20,000 in Maharashtra,
20,000 in Karnataka and
2,000 in Goa.
Radar stations fitted with
the Automatic
Identification System (AIS)
have been planned along
the coast.
AIS devices will also be
installed on these vessels.
It is a massive problem
and it cannot be taken
care of only by the Navy
and Coast Guard.
We need fishermen&#8217;s
cooperation; we want
them to be our eyes and
ears. They have been very
cooperative.
What new inductions
has the Navy lined and
when are they expected
to join the fleet?
There are 39 ships on
order; 34 of them will be
made indigenously. Over
the next two years, we &#8217;ll
see the induction of three
ships in the Shivalik,
Talwar and Kolkata class
of destroyers.
Two fleet tankers, Deepak
and Shakti, are being
made in Italy. The first
one will be here this
month. Apart from that,
there are two survey ships
being built indigenously.
There has been some
delay in the Scorpene
submarine project, but we
should see it
commissioned by 2015.
When is the aircraft
carrier Admiral
Gorshkov, renamed
Vikramaditya, and the
indigenously built
aircraft carrier expected
to join the fleet?
Vikramaditya&#8217;s sea trials
are scheduled to start in
March 2011. It will join the
western fleet by the end
of 2012. Six MIG 29K &#8217;s &#8212;
fighter aircraft &#8212; that will
operate from the carrier
are already flying from
[the] Goa [naval base].
We will get the remaining
aircraft in knock-down
state soon and will
assemble them at Goa. As
far as the indigenously
built carrier is concerned,
work is on at the Cochin
shipyard.
It will be equipped to
handle both the MiG 29Ks
and the naval version of
the indigenously built
Light Combat Aircraft. We
expect the carrier to be
commissioned by 2014.
How do you plan to
prop up the naval
aviation wing, which
was recently criticised
by the Comptroller and
Auditor General for
using non-operational
aircraft?
We will have eight Boeing
P8I aircraft [for long-range
maritime reconnaissance]
by January 2013.
We plan to buy four
more. A global request for
information [the first
stage of procurement] has
been floated to procure
56 Naval Utility
Helicopters to replace the
Chetak helicopters. We
are also looking at
replacing the anti-
submarine warfare
helicopter, Seaking.
When will we have the
nuclear submarine that
is being leased from
Russia? How will it
bolster our submarine
capability?
Before getting to the
leased submarine, we
have our own indigenously
built submarine, INS
Arihant. Extensive sea
trials are on.
As far as the Akula-II class
submarines, we plan to
name it INS Chakra, and
we should have it shortly.


----------



## gowthamraj

^ sorry some one post that link correctly


----------



## trident2010

*Guarding our 7,600-km coastline is a challenge*


India has a huge coastline, stretching 7,600 km, and we have island territories as well. We, along with the Coast Guard, have fortified patrolling. But there are grey areas where [unauthorised] landings can be carried out because the state governments concerned had not kept them under surveillance till 26/11 occurred.

A detailed plan has been chalked out with the Coast Guard and the Director General of Lighthouses to revive lighthouses and set up 30 radar stations along the western coast.

Trials of two such radar stations have started at Okha and Kandla in Gujarat.

The Navy has found it tough to monitor fishing boats.
This is a weakness identified [and exploited] by the terrorists. About 30,000 fishing boats are registered in Gujarat, 20,000 in Maharashtra, 20,000 in Karnataka and 2,000 in Goa.

Radar stations fitted with the Automatic Identification System (AIS) have been planned along the coast.

AIS devices will also be installed on these vessels. It is a massive problem and it cannot be taken care of only by the Navy and Coast Guard.

We need fishermens cooperation; we want them to be our eyes and ears. They have been very cooperative.

What new inductions has the Navy lined and when are they expected to join the fleet?
There are 39 ships on order; 34 of them will be made indigenously. Over the next two years, well see the induction of three ships in the Shivalik, Talwar and Kolkata class of destroyers.

Two fleet tankers, Deepak and Shakti, are being made in Italy. The first one will be here this month. Apart from that, there are two survey ships being built indigenously. There has been some delay in the Scorpene submarine project, but we should see it commissioned by 2015.

When is the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, renamed Vikramaditya, and the indigenously built aircraft carrier expected to join the fleet?
Vikramadityas sea trials are scheduled to start in March 2011. It will join the western fleet by the end of 2012. Six MIG 29Ks  fighter aircraft  that will operate from the carrier are already flying from [the] Goa [naval base].

We will get the remaining aircraft in knock-down state soon and will assemble them at Goa. As far as the indigenously built carrier is concerned, work is on at the Cochin shipyard.

It will be equipped to handle both the MiG 29Ks and the naval version of the indigenously built Light Combat Aircraft. We expect the carrier to be commissioned by 2014.

How do you plan to prop up the naval aviation wing, which was recently criticised by the Comptroller and Auditor General for using non-operational aircraft?
We will have eight Boeing P8I aircraft [for long-range maritime reconnaissance] by January 2013.

We plan to buy four more. A global request for information [the first stage of procurement] has been floated to procure 56 Naval Utility Helicopters to replace the Chetak helicopters. We are also looking at replacing the anti-submarine warfare helicopter, Seaking.

When will we have the nuclear submarine that is being leased from Russia? How will it bolster our submarine capability?
Before getting to the leased submarine, we have our own indigenously built submarine, INS Arihant. Extensive sea trials are on.

As far as the Akula-II class submarines, we plan to name it INS Chakra, and we should have it shortly.



?Guarding our 7,600-km coastline is a challenge? - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

*Navy Day Press meet: CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma*

Points of interest in this address are


**Capability Building*

1.There are, presently, *36* ships and submarines on order in various Indian shipyards. 

2.the construction of our *Indigenous Aircraft Carrier at Kochi is progressing satisfactorily, though with some hiccups*, and the refurbishment of Vikramaditya at Russia is doing well.

3.Among the inductions planned from abroad are the Carrier Vikramaditya, which all of you know about, three follow-on ships of the Talwar Class from Russia, and two replenishment tankers from Italy. 

4.In the interim, *Mid-life Upgrades (MLUs) of 13 ships has been approved and the ships are being upgraded accordingly.* After their MLU, the already very capable ships of the Rajput Class, as also those of the Godavari Class, will emerge as significantly more capable and modernised 21st Century combatants.


5._* twelve P 8I Poseidon Maritime Patrol Aircraft are planned for induction. *_

6.*We expect the first flight (of NLCA) to take place his month.*

7.*We also have an indigenously developed data link and combat management system.*

Added later---- *India's nuclear triad -- a matrix of weapons delivery systems from land, air and sub-sea -- will be complete with the commissioning of India's first SSBN, Arihant in 2011-2012.*


*Infrastructure

8.These include a *second phase of expansion of the naval base at Karwar*, planned induction of a second floating dock and upgradation of our dockyards and aircraft repair yards


*Coastal Security Initiatives

9.The Indian Navy had established four Joint Operation Centres at Mumbai, Visakhapatnam, Kochi and Port Blair.

10.In all, ten exercises on the West coast, nine on the East coast, two in L&M islands and two in A&N Islands have been conducted this year.( for coastal security)

11.Once implemented, integrated National MDA will enable effective sharing of maritime related information among all stakeholders, thereby leading to more informed decision making and faster response by security agencies.

* Blue water Capabilities
12.Suffice it to say, that *our powder is dry* and we stand ready to combat any malafide activity intended to harm our national integrity and interests.


*Cooperative Maritime Security
13.We also have the distinction of undertaking naval exercises with all the major navies of the world, with 13 such exercises being held in 2010.

14.In the years ahead, I am sure IONS will continue to look at collective and cooperative solutions for issues in Indian Ocean. 

15.*India today is seen as a net security provider. *

16. *To date, over 1350 merchant ships of varying nationalities have been escorted safely and about a hundred of these have been Indian flagged vessels.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

> *We expect the first flight (of NLCA) to take place his month.*


----------



## gowthamraj

^ so tejas scoring double shots this month  


IOC of tejas and first flight of naval version


----------



## SpArK

*Official Press Release from Indian Navy, reproduced below)*

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen. At the outset, let me thank you for being here for this years press conference. I can see that all forms and sections of the media are represented. I would like to take this opportunity to compliment you for your contributions in keeping the nation informed of our defence needs and imperatives.
I will make some opening remarks after which I will take your questions. As you are aware, on 4th Dec every year, we celebrate Navy Day, to commemorate the daring and innovative actions taken by our Navy during the 1971 conflict that helped contribute to our resounding victory. The Navy Day is an occasion to remember our war heroes and rededicate ourselves to the service of the nation. Indeed, the theme of this Navy Week, Glorious Wake, Vibrant Future, reflects this very sentiment.


*Overview*

I am happy to inform you that since I spoke to you at last years Navy Week Conference, the Navy has pressed forward towards enhancing maritime security and safeguarding our economic and strategic interests. Today, the Indian Navy stands committed to providing stability not just in the Indian Ocean Region, but also ensuring unhindered access across the oceans, wherever our interests may lie. 


Over the past year, we have maintained a high tempo of operations. Our ships, submarines and aircraft have conducted sustained operations towards safeguarding our maritime interests. We have operated in tandem with navies of friendly nations in the form of naval exercises, as well as cooperative security initiatives in support of our foreign policy. We have consolidated our coastal security organisation and infrastructure. In addition, we have moved steadily forward in our quest for greater indigenisation of our equipment along with nurturing of our human resources.


*Capability Building*

Generation of a modern force structure capable of undertaking maritime missions across the entire spectrum of operations has been our focus area. There are, presently, 36 ships and submarines on order in various Indian shipyards. Our ship and submarine building programmes are largely on-track. Amongst the major projects, the construction of our Indigenous Aircraft Carrier at Kochi is progressing satisfactorily, though with some hiccups, and the refurbishment of Vikramaditya at Russia is doing well.



In terms of force development, *our first stealth frigate, INS Shivalik, is already in commission, and two more ships of the class will be commissioned soon. Other significant programmes in the pipeline are three Kolkata Class destroyers, four advanced anti-submarine corvettes and six Scorpene Class submarines. Four modern Offshore Patrol Vessels and our second sail training ship are at various stages of construction. Orders for five Offshore Patrol Vessels and two Cadets Training Ships have also been placed on private shipyards. The Government has also accorded approval to induct 4 Landing Platform Dock ships or LPDs under Buy and Make Indian clause and six submarines under Project 75 India. Among the inductions planned from abroad are the Carrier Vikramaditya, which all of you know about, three follow-on ships of the Talwar Class from Russia, and two replenishment tankers from Italy. The first of the tankers is likely to arrive in India by the end of December this year and will be delivered to us by early 2011. *



The Indian Navy is focussed on achieving self-reliance through indigenisation. Towards this end, we are committed to supporting our indigenous shipbuilding industry. The response from both public and private shipyards for the Navys requirements has been encouraging, owing to which our force levels will see an upward trend. New ships will continue to be inducted at regular intervals.



I have mentioned Vikramaditya earlier. Her induction has been delayed due to increase in the scope-of-work, which consequently led to an unavoidable upward revision in price. I wish to inform you that since our last interaction, significant progress has been made, especially over the past few months. All efforts are being made to ensure that Vikramaditya is delivered to us by Dec 2012. We are fully seized of the significance of the project and both sides are doing their best to affect timely delivery of the ship.


*In the interim, Mid-life Upgrades (MLUs) of 13 ships has been approved and the ships are being upgraded accordingly. After their MLU, the already very capable ships of the Rajput Class, as also those of the Godavari Class, will emerge as significantly more capable and modernised 21st Century combatants.
*


In order to enhance our surveillance capabilities, *twelve P 8I Poseidon Maritime Patrol Aircraft are planned for induction. During my recent visit to the US, I had the opportunity to personally review the progress of this project and I am happy to state that the production of the aircraft is well on track. These are extremely modern and capable aircraft and will enhance our surveillance, anti-surface and anti-submarine preparedness significantly. Delivery of these aircraft is expected to commence in Jan 2013. We have also initiated the process to acquire Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft to further augment our surveillance capabilities.*



The Navy's Carrier borne fighter aviation has also seen added impetus with the induction of the first batch of the MiG 29K aircraft in February this year. Our aircrews are already flying the aircraft and an Intensive Flying Training Unit has been set up to complete the task in a time-bound manner. *An additional contract for 29 MiG 29K fighters has also been signed recently. Our indigenous naval fighter programme marked a significant milestone this year, with the first 'roll out' of the naval version of the LCA on 6th July at Bangalore. We expect the first flight to take place his month.*




The Navy is also in the *process of procuring 16 Multi Role Helicopters to augment the surveillance and attack capabilities of ships. Procurement of the Naval Utility Helicopter, as a replacement for our Chetak fleet, has also been initiated. The existing fleet of Seaking and Kamov helicopters is planned for a Mid Life Upgrade in order to provide them a sophisticated sensor suite.* All these steps would provide the requisite fillip for the Naval Air Arm to be even more effective in its assigned tasks.



We also have an *indigenously developed data link and combat management system*. It is a matter of great pride for us that a large percentage of the systems being inducted on ships are indigenous. It is even more heartening that some of these have a fair amount of in-house R&D contribution by naval personnel.
Infrastructure


Our expanding maritime interests require a growing Navy. To cater for such growth plans, we also have had to put new infrastructure in place. These include a second phase of expansion of the naval base at Karwar, planned induction of a second floating dock and upgradation of our dockyards and aircraft repair yards, to keep pace with new inductions and ensure infusion of new technologies.



*Coastal Security Initiatives*

Coastal security is a key area in our overall maritime security architecture. In this regard, one of the most significant achievements of the last year has been the integration of all maritime stakeholders, including the several State and Central agencies into the coastal security matrix. As a result, there is today far better coordination, synergy and understanding among all agencies. Intelligence and information sharing has undergone a transformational change. Real time information flow among all stakeholders has resulted in more effective and rapid response by the seagoing agencies to a developing situation.


The Indian Navy had established *four Joint Operation Centres at Mumbai, Visakhapatnam, Kochi and Port Blair*. In addition, the state Marine Police and other agencies such as Customs, Intelligence Bureau, Ports, etc. are also networked with these centres. Besides these, each coastal district is under an Area Operations Centre for coordinating coastal security activities.


In addition, coastal security exercises have been conducted in every coastal state in conjunction with the Coast Guard, marine police, customs, immigration and Port authorities to achieve and maintain a high level of synergy. In all, ten exercises on the West coast, nine on the East coast, two in L&M islands and two in A&N Islands have been conducted this year. During these exercises, several contingency scenarios were simulated and all agencies with a stake in coastal security participated, with a view to improve coordination, achieve integration and improve the coastal security mechanism even further.
In a focused drive to increase the awareness of our large fishing community and integrate it into the coastal security matrix, 89 awareness campaigns have been conducted, covering all coastal districts. This is an ongoing endeavour, and will be continued in the years ahead.


*Maritime Domain Awareness*


Improving our awareness of the maritime domain is key to maritime security. I am of the view that attaining awareness of the maritime domain is not a localized action to be undertaken by a single agency, but one that requires participation of many agencies at the national level including the Navy and Coast Guard, government departments concerned with maritime activities, governments of coastal states and island territories, law enforcement and intelligence agencies, and other stakeholders in maritime security.
Towards creating a common information grid to synergise the efforts of all stakeholders, an Approach Paper for achieving comprehensive Maritime Domain Awareness, was formulated by the Navy in March this year. The concept of National MDA was approved by the National Committee for Strengthening Maritime and Coastal Security (NCSMCS) in Apr 10 and subsequently, the Navy has formulated a Detailed Project Report for implementing it as a national project. Once implemented, integrated National MDA will enable effective sharing of maritime related information among all stakeholders, thereby leading to more informed decision making and faster response by security agencies. You would recall that I had mentioned during my interaction with you last year that this would have high priority in the Navys agenda for this year. I am happy to report that we have maintained our timeline in this complex, but extremely important endeavour.


*Blue Water Operations*


While I have spoken at length about the progress made in enhancing our coastal security, I wish to emphasise that we have not neglected our blue water operations, and the Indian Navy continues to sharpen its capabilities through regular fleet exercises, both within the Navy, as well as with our major international partners. Suffice it to say, that our powder is dry and we stand ready to combat any malafide activity intended to harm our national integrity and interests.



*Cooperative Maritime Security*


As Indias development is predicated on a stable geo-strategic environment, it is in our interest that we play an active role in this regard, based on the twin principles of cooperative security and shared prosperity. The Indian Navy has developed excellent professional relations through maritime interactions with regional as well as extra-regional powers. There is almost universal acceptance of the Indian Navys credentials and recognition of the vital contribution that we can make towards the security and prosperity of the entire region. Drawing on our human resources and technical expertise, the Indian Navy is involved in both capacity and capability building of our maritime friends in the region. We are also the hub for hydrographic training in the IOR.


We are proud of the fact that the Indian Navy has emerged as a versatile and flexible diplomatic instrument for the country. Our initiatives have included MILANs at Port Blair which is attended not only by the South and SE Asian navies, but from even farther afield. We also have the distinction of undertaking naval exercises with all the major navies of the world, with 13 such exercises being held in 2010. 
The Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), launched by Indian Navy, has provided a forward-looking framework for constructive engagement amongst navies of the region. This initiative has tremendous potential as an inclusive forum for all stakeholders that have legitimate interests in the region. The IONS has a membership of almost three dozen regional navies. In May this year, the Chairmanship of this grouping was passed on by me to the Commander of the UAE Navy for the period from 2010 to 2012. In the years ahead, I am sure IONS will continue to look at collective and cooperative solutions for issues in Indian Ocean. In addition, under the ASEAN Regional Forum (ARF), the Indian Navy has contributed positively to discussions on maritime security. We have also contributed to regional efforts for safe navigation in the Malacca Strait.

India today is seen as a net security provider. I am certain that you would agree that good order at sea is critical to our national interests. No navy can hope to ensure good order at sea on its own, and therefore cooperative efforts are increasingly becoming the norm. A robust Indian naval presence is in our interest, so that we can make effective contributions to a cooperative regional security order, in our areas of interest. 

The cooperative approach of naval forces to fight piracy off the coast of Somalia is a case in point. Your Navy has discharged its responsibilities with distinction and we continue to have a ship on patrol in the Gulf of Aden escorting merchant ships in direct coordination with the Director General Shipping. To date, over 1350 merchant ships of varying nationalities have been escorted safely and about a hundred of these have been Indian flagged vessels. At least 22 piracy attempts have been averted by the Indian Navys ships patrolling the Gulf of Aden. India is engaged with other countries on capacity building and consultations in the area of anti-piracy for keeping access points open and avoid choking of international trade.
Human Resource Development


I am of the opinion that our men and women are our most valuable assets. The Navy is facing a shortfall in both uniformed and civilian personnel. Civilian personnel form the backbone of our maintenance force and have longstanding expertise, which we can ill afford to lose. We are making all efforts in conducting special recruitment drives to make good the shortfalls. Shortages of service personnel are also being progressively reduced through additional recruitment. 
A word about our women-officers. At the present juncture, women-officers are being inducted as SSC officers into the Law, Logistics, Observers and ATC Cadres of the Executive Branch, in the Naval Constructor Cadre of the Engineering Branch, and, in the Education Branch. The government has approved grant of permanent commission prospectively to women officers in Education, Law and Naval Constructor Cadres.


The well-being of our men and women is an important concern for the Government as well as the Navy. The Married Accommodation Project aimed at providing housing to maximum number of service personnel is progressing well. Our endeavour has been to initiate measures that contribute to an overall sense of well being, satisfaction and pride of our naval personnel and their dependents. Towards this end, the Government has approved upgradation of posts for sailors from the rank of Leading to Petty Officer, which would facilitate promotion of all Leadings to the rank of Petty Officer in a phased manner, within the initial engagement period of 15 years, as against periods of upto 19 years that they may need to wait for at present. Rehabilitation of naval widows has also been a focus area, along with generation of employment-related skills in spouses of naval personnel. We are also actively helping in the placement and employment of retired naval personnel in public sector units. These veterans comprise a large pool of talented and disciplined manpower and can contribute substantially to nation-building activities after they retire from active service.


*Sports and Adventure*

I am proud to state that 2010 has been a stellar year for achievement in sports and adventure activities. Commander Dilip Donde became the first Indian to complete a solo-circumnavigation of the globe under sail onboard the indigenous Indian Naval Sailing Vessel Mhadei when he arrived back in Mumbai on 22 May 10. He covered 21,600 nautical miles during his 276 day voyage. In continuation of this exploit, INSV Mhadei, with a crew of three officers and one sailor is presently participating in the Cape Town to Rio de Janeiro race.
Indian Navys sportsmen have consistently done the country proud in the international arena. 81 naval sportsmen represented the country at various international sporting events during 2009-10, winning 19 Golds, eight Silvers and one Bronze medal in them. Naval sportsmen won six Golds, one Silver and one Bronze medal during the Commonwealth Games at New Delhi. A naval sailor, Sanjeev Rajput, MCPO II QA 3, was conferred with the Arjuna Award for excellence in Shooting. Naval sportsmen have also won three medals (two Silvers and one Bronze) at the Guangzhou Asian Games. It goes without saying, that we are extremely proud of their achievement.



*Concluding Remarks*

Let me conclude by stating that the future holds out numerous challenges for the Indian Navy as we step into the next decade. Along with force modernisation and operational capability enhancement, my focus would be towards maintaining a high tempo of operations towards strengthening all aspects of maritime security, as well as building a versatile, networked and capable maritime force that is suited to defend national interests in the future.


​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

ganimi kawa said:


> *Navy Day Press meet: CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma*
> 
> Points of interest in this address are
> 
> 
> **Capability Building*
> 
> 1.There are, presently, *36* ships and submarines on order in various Indian shipyards.
> 
> 2.the construction of our *Indigenous Aircraft Carrier at Kochi is progressing satisfactorily, though with some hiccups*, and the refurbishment of Vikramaditya at Russia is doing well.
> 
> 3.Among the inductions planned from abroad are the Carrier Vikramaditya, which all of you know about, three follow-on ships of the Talwar Class from Russia, and two replenishment tankers from Italy.
> 
> 4.In the interim, *Mid-life Upgrades (MLUs) of 13 ships has been approved and the ships are being upgraded accordingly.* After their MLU, the already very capable ships of the Rajput Class, as also those of the Godavari Class, will emerge as significantly more capable and modernised 21st Century combatants.
> 
> 
> 5._* twelve P 8I Poseidon Maritime Patrol Aircraft are planned for induction. *_
> 
> 6.*We expect the first flight (of NLCA) to take place his month.*
> 
> 7.*We also have an indigenously developed data link and combat management system.*
> 
> Added later---- *India's nuclear triad -- a matrix of weapons delivery systems from land, air and sub-sea -- will be complete with the commissioning of India's first SSBN, Arihant in 2011-2012.*
> 
> 
> *Infrastructure
> 
> 8.These include a *second phase of expansion of the naval base at Karwar*, planned induction of a second floating dock and upgradation of our dockyards and aircraft repair yards
> 
> 
> *Coastal Security Initiatives
> 
> 9.The Indian Navy had established four Joint Operation Centres at Mumbai, Visakhapatnam, Kochi and Port Blair.
> 
> 10.In all, ten exercises on the West coast, nine on the East coast, two in L&M islands and two in A&N Islands have been conducted this year.( for coastal security)
> 
> 11.Once implemented, integrated National MDA will enable effective sharing of maritime related information among all stakeholders, thereby leading to more informed decision making and faster response by security agencies.
> 
> * Blue water Capabilities
> 12.Suffice it to say, that *our powder is dry* and we stand ready to combat any malafide activity intended to harm our national integrity and interests.
> 
> 
> *Cooperative Maritime Security
> 13.We also have the distinction of undertaking naval exercises with all the major navies of the world, with 13 such exercises being held in 2010.
> 
> 14.In the years ahead, I am sure IONS will continue to look at collective and cooperative solutions for issues in Indian Ocean.
> 
> 15.*India today is seen as a net security provider. *
> 
> 16. *To date, over 1350 merchant ships of varying nationalities have been escorted safely and about a hundred of these have been Indian flagged vessels.*



Two observations:
First about Point 7. While all-round indigenisation has been a 'mantra' for the IN over a long time, the data-link and CMS was a relatively recent program. Considering that, it has turned out well. Actually it will be fully complete with the launching of the dedicated satellites for the IN as planned.

Point 15. India has been seen in this role (by other countries) since the dramatic rescue of _MV Alondra Rainbow_ in Oct 1999. This Japanese flagged ship had been hijacked with its cargo off Sumatra. The IN and ICG positively identified the ship (even though her name and other features had been changed) and after a dramatic chase, recovered the ship and part of the cargo. The hijackers were successfully prosecuted in India in one of the first successful applications of the UNCLOS Convention (which governs crime on the high seas). The Japanese Govt. then mooted the proposal internationally that the GoI should be supported to assume a maritime security role in the region. The GoJ went so far as to fund the ICG patrol in the Malacca Straits. Later the GoUSA also was involved and IN routinely escorted US ships carrying supplies to the Gulf, Mid-East and for WOT. So this is not very new at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Marine commandos demonstrating their warfare abilities at Ramakrishna Beach during the full dress rehearsals for the Navy Day, in Visakhapatnam. Photo: K.R. Deepak


----------



## jha

We need some submersibles to carry Marcos ...


----------



## jha

*Navy to induct more indigenous ships *

Noting that the Indian Navy was taking up a massive induction progra-mme to ensure greater protection of its maritime interests, Easter Naval Command (ENC) commanding officer in chief, Vice-Admiral Anup Singh said, &#8220;Over 39 ships and submarines (many indigenously manufactured) including an aircraft carrier would be inducted in the next decade-and-a-half.&#8221;

He added that the Navy was actively pursuing an induction policy. Noting that the Indian Navy had played an instrumental role in the 1971 victory by launching decisive assaults, the Vice-Admiral observed that the victory had been celebrated as Navy Day ever since. The Vice-Admiral will be the chief guest at the Navy Day celebrations here on Saturday, where over 22 ships and six types of aircraft and a submarine will take part in the demonstration.

Addressing media persons aboard INS Jalashwa here on Friday, Vice-Admiral Anup Singh said that this would help make up for the lost decade (1980-1991). Noting that the financial crunch experienced by the Indian economy during that period had virtually frozen the re-induction programme, the Vice-Admiral said that things were about to change.

He added that India would not only be the sixth country in the world to induct its own nuclear powered submarines but would also be one of the few countries to have indigenously designed and built an aircraft carrier.

Observing that a newer class of stealth destroyers based on the INS Shivalik design was also being manufactured, he noted that this would provide additional firepower to Navy.

Speaking on the changing nature of warfare and the challenges posed to the Indian Navy, the Vice-Admiral said, &#8220;After 26/11, surveillance of the coastline in the country has changed in nature. Thanks to the threat being posed by asymmetric warfare waged by an invisible enemy an integrated maritime security system has been developed.&#8221;

He said that the various stakeholders were the constabulary forces, the ministry of petroleum and natural gas, port authorities, customs and fisherfolk along with the Coast Guard and the Navy.

Speaking on the progress of work at the new base in Rambilli, he said that it was on at a brisk pace. Commanding Officer Staff, Eastern Naval Command, Rear Admiral K.B. Singh, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, Rear Admiral P. Murugesan, Admiral Superintendent, Naval Dockyard, Rear Admiral A.V. Subehdar and Flag Officer Submarines, Rear Admiral Michael Titus Moreas were among those present.

Navy to induct more indigenous ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Despite Scorpene delay, DCNS looks for more projects​*
_French defence major wants to be part of six submarines to be built under P75I_



Even as the Scorpene submarine project, which France cites as a unique example of its successful collaboration with India, is behind schedule, Direction des Constructions Navales (DCN) Shipyard hopes to take part in the future programmes of the Indian Navy.

Project 75 to build six Scorpene submarines by the Mazagoan Docks Limited, along with the DCNS, got the go-ahead in 2005.

*The project also provides for transfer of technology. But the schedule for the delivery of the first submarine was pushed back by nearly three years, from December 2012.
*


The DCNS' bid assumes significance with President Nicolas Sarkozy's visit to India.

*Though no agreements for the purchase of defence items, including the upgrade of Mirage 2000, is on the cards, the number of business leaders who accompany Mr. Sarkozy, including defence industry representatives, highlights one of the focus areas of France.*

*One of the reasons for the delay in the Scorpene project is that besides being huge, it is a complex as well as challenging programme. This programme is challenging both for the competence and industrial means involved technical integration of large teams of personnel from different countries we faced teething problems,* Bernard Buisson, Chief of DCNS-India, told The Hindu.

Earlier this week, Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma said that as per the revised schedule, the first submarine was expected to be with the Navy by 2015, and the last by 2018.

The MDL plans to cut the time lag in building the subsequent submarines from 12 to 9 months to make up for the delay. Mr. Buisson said the MDL were done with the work on the hulls of the first and second submarines; the hulls for the third and fourth were being built. The frame to receive the hulls for the fifth and six submarines was being made.

The outfitting work was also progressing, and the work on the combat system equipment for the first submarine would be completed this year.

*TECHNOLOGY TRANSFER*

Besides transferring the technical data package, DCNS was working with the MDL to establish a group of suppliers for indigenisation of P75. It also hoped to be part of the next line of six submarines to be built under P75I, which the government cleared this year. While two will be built at overseas yards, three will be made in India. Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), which was handed over to the Defence Ministry this year, will build one, entering a new area, as thus far it has been only into repairing submarines.

The DCNS hopes to get a look-in, having responded to the Request for Information. Sources in the Navy said the Request for Proposal could be ready by the next few months.



The Hindu : News / National : Despite Scorpene delay, DCNS looks for more projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Now since DOT scam is busted, govt. is trying to get some money through DOD. Seriously, government is kidding ??/ 11 billion $ for 6 subs  ???/ What are they purchasing ??// Some scorpene type unmanned submarine ??/ I searched about some of the best submarine (diesel electric) and i think all of us will agree that German type 214 submarine is one of the best.
india wants 6 sub= 11 billion $
1 german type 214 sub = 330 million $
India can buy 33 submarine in 11 billion $ 
I think we are looking at one of the biggest defense scam in the world.

I am not saying India need to purchase 33 subs because the pace with which our shipyard works, that order will take 1/2 a century to complete.
In my opinion, India need some new generation stealthy electric-diesel subs because they are very quite and stealthy as compared to nuclear one. Even US is worried because of these sub because they were able to remain undetected from their radar. Secondly, they are cheaper as compared to nuke subs. But seriously guys, this contract will through India back. Indian Navy should also understand that since India is spending 11 billion $ on subs, Navy should understand that they would not get any more money in the near future. 
Even if India orders 20 subs (german type 214 sub) it will have to pay 6.6 billion $.
10 should be purchased directly from vendor and 10 could be made at our own shipyards.

I think, instead of worrying  &  we should be worried about corrupt politicians and defense personnel. I have read at many places, many of us think that India is definitely acquiring something good and some think there is some hidden deal with this, but my friend I must say this is just a scam, there is no diesel-electric sub in the world that is so advanced that Indian govt thought of sanctioning 11 billion $ for them.
Please do comment.....


----------



## angeldemon_007

Recently, India sanctioned order for 4 amphibious warships. A very good decision from the government. But again, why 4 billion $ for only 4 warships.
Some of the best amphibious warships :
Mistral class (France)= 420-600 million$
Juan Carlos I (Spain)= 482 million$
Dokdo class (S.Korea)= 295 million $
I read about them in some forum. There might be some more good one. But unless we are buying *America class*, this deal also looks like a scam. Every warship worth 1 billion $, not worth it. But 4 amphibious warships is a nice decision. I am happy that govt. only sanctioned 4 billion $ for this, if it was upto them, they would have sanctioned, 6-7 billion $ for this one too.


----------



## angeldemon_007

angeldemon_007 said:


> Recently, India sanctioned order for 4 amphibious warships. A very good decision from the government. But again, why 4 billion $ for only 4 warships.
> Some of the best amphibious warships :
> Mistral class (France)= 420-600 million$
> Juan Carlos I (Spain)= 482 million$
> Dokdo class (S.Korea)= 295 million $
> I read about them in some forum. There might be some more good one. But unless we are buying *America class*, this deal also looks like a scam. Every warship worth 1 billion $, not worth it. But 4 amphibious warships is a nice decision. I am happy that govt. only sanctioned 4 billion $ for this, if it was upto them, they would have sanctioned, 6-7 billion $ for this one too.


They could easily buy 4 warships in half of the money sanctioned. I think money might be sanctioned for expected delay in the project, since Indian shipyards will be making all of them. But something must be done about the efficiency of these shipyards, when is the government thinking of giving orders to private shipyards ??/ I am not talking about projects like spare parts of warships and subs.
I am also surprised which shipyard is actually getting this project, as all of them are booked with projects like 17a, 15b, scorpene, IAC 1 & 2, P75, P75I and now these.
Best option is ask DCNS or some other warship/sub manufacturer to set up 1 or 2 extra shipyard for the increasing demand of Indian NAVY, if they really want to induct these warships and sub by 2020-2022 as planned. I think it will take around 2030 to finish the orders which are lined up in the books of Indian yards. Govt should be realistic and do something in increasing the capacity of the yards and state of the art infra-structure.


----------



## RPK

*Tyre burst as MiG-29 develops snag*


Panaji, Dec 6 (IANS) A MiG-29 fighter aircraft of the Indian Navy developed a technical snag and suffered a tyre burst after the pilot applied the emergency brakes, an officer said Monday.

'The fighter plane suffered from a hydraulic failure. We are enquiring to the incident,' an Indian Navy officer said.

'According to the pilot, the tyre burst when he applied the emergency brakes after realising the technical snag,' he added.

The Mig-29s, the first four of which were inducted earlier this year, were purchased by the Indian Navy as part of a $1.5 billion deal inked with Russia in January 2004 for the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov.

Of this, $740 million was meant for the aircraft and the balance for the refitting the carrier. The price of the carrier has now been revised to $2.23 billion and its delivery is expected sometime in 2012.

Till then, the aircraft will be deployed at the shore-based INS Hansa located in Vasco, some 35 km from here.

The Indian Navy will eventually get 12 MiG-29K single-seater aircraft and four MiG-29KUB twin-seat trainer aircraft.


----------



## jha

*Navy Launches Fourth Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel - NOPV Sumitra*







The fourth of the new Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel (NOPV) was ceremoniously launched on 06 Dec 2010 at the Goa Shipyard.
The NOPV will help meet the increasing requirement of the Indian Navy for undertaking ocean surveillance and surface warfare operation in order to prevent infiltration and transgression of maritime sovereignty.

This Vessel will be deployed for monitoring sea lines of communication, defense of offshore oil installations and other important offshore national assets. Besides this, the Vessel can be deployed for escorting high value ships and fleet support operations. Sporting a flight deck, the vessel also supports operation of helicopters.

*The fourth of its class, NOPV Sumitra, is powered by twin diesel engines, each driving a controllable pitch propeller through a reduction gearbox. The Vessel is fitted with state-of-the &#8211;art Navigation, Communication and Electronic Warfare equipment. A 76 mm SRGM and two 30 mm Guns with associated fire control system together with four chaff launchers form the main weaponry package of the vessel. *

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Indian Navy OPV Sumitra Launched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Haveeru Online - Indian naval ship joins Maldives marine operation

*Indian naval ship joins Maldives marine operation *






MALE, December 7 (HNS) &#8211; An Indian naval ship has joined the ongoing joint operation by the Indian Navy and Maldives National Defence Force (MNDF) Coast Guard to patrol the Maldivian waters. 

MNDF Major Abdu Raheem said the Indian naval ship and the Indian Navy aircraft, which arrived in the Maldives last week, are searching the Maldives Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

MNDF and Indian Navy initiated the operation on Friday after eight Somalis were discovered in dinghies within Maldivian waters last week. The Maldives police, meanwhile, are trying to repatriate the 34 Somalis in custody.

&#8220;In this operation the area from north to south of the Maldives will be searched. So far, we have not found any Somalis or suspected activities in the Maldivian waters,&#8221; Abdu Raheem said.

He stressed that the operation will continue for an undefined period.

According to reports, Somali pirates operate in the Indian Ocean very far from Somalia.


----------



## Dash

rpraveenkum said:


> *Tyre burst as MiG-29 develops snag*
> 
> 
> Panaji, Dec 6 (IANS) A MiG-29 fighter aircraft of the Indian Navy developed a technical snag and suffered a tyre burst after the pilot applied the emergency brakes, an officer said Monday.
> 
> 'The fighter plane suffered from a hydraulic failure. We are enquiring to the incident,' an Indian Navy officer said.
> 
> 'According to the pilot, the tyre burst when he applied the emergency brakes after realising the technical snag,' he added.
> 
> The Mig-29s, the first four of which were inducted earlier this year, were purchased by the Indian Navy as part of a $1.5 billion deal inked with Russia in January 2004 for the aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov.
> 
> Of this, $740 million was meant for the aircraft and the balance for the refitting the carrier. The price of the carrier has now been revised to $2.23 billion and its delivery is expected sometime in 2012.
> 
> Till then, the aircraft will be deployed at the shore-based INS Hansa located in Vasco, some 35 km from here.
> 
> The Indian Navy will eventually get 12 MiG-29K single-seater aircraft and four MiG-29KUB twin-seat trainer aircraft.


This is not a good news...


----------



## justanobserver

*Navy to acquire AIP technology for Scorpenes *





New Delhi, December 7, 2010

The navy&#8217;s Scorpene submarines are likely to have increased operational range and also do away with surfacing to access atmospheric oxygen, thanks to the new Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) technology.

The submarines, under construction at the Mumbai-based Mazagon Docks Limited, are likely to get the AIP technology that will increase their operational range without having to surface to access atmospheric oxygen.

The navy is considering various options available with it to fit the last two of the six submarines under the project, codenamed P75, with the AIP including the proposal made by French defence company DCNS.

DCNS Chairman and CEO Patrick Boissier, who is part of French President Nicolas Sarkozy&#8217;s delegation to India, told reporters here that his firm has made an informal proposal to the navy in this regard.

&#8220;We have made an informal proposal to the navy for AIP technology in the last two of the Scorpenes that will be built at MDL. Now it is up to the navy to take a call on this proposal. We have held informal discussions in this regard,&#8221; Boissier said.

&#8220;The navy is considering the proposal and will take a call on it. We have some options, apart from the DCNS one, including an indigenous AIP system that is under development,&#8221; a navy officer, unwilling to be named, said here.

AIP encompasses technologies that allow a submarine to operate without the need to surface or use a snorkel to access atmospheric oxygen and it usually excludes the use of nuclear power, but is about augmenting or replacing diesel-electric propulsion system of non-nuclear vessels.

Several countries in the world currently adopt the AIP technology in the submarines that they build and these include the US, Russia, France, Germany, Spain and Sweden.

Though the Scorpenes, being built with DCNS and Tales help at MDL, did not envisage AIP for the six submarines under the P75 project, the navy&#8217;s second line of six conventional submarines, called P75I, which were recently approved by the government, will incorporate the technology.

Talking about P75, Bossier said DCNS was in charge of major transfer of technology (ToT) to MDL for the building of 6 Scorpene submarines.

&#8220;We are carrying out genuine transfers of technologies and know-how at an unprecedented level under the Scorpene project right from the first submarine, which is under construction at present,&#8221; he said.

DCNS is providing Indian partners with technical assistance to manufacture equipment through indigenisation programmes.

&#8220;MDL has today absorbed the demanding technologies associated to hull fabrication. The shipyard modernisation programme launched by MDL will allow it to deliver more than one submarine per year,&#8221; he added.

The Scorpene project is currently delayed by over two years now and the first submarine is expected to be delivered by MDL only in 2012, after which the remaining five are expected at the rate of one submarine every year.

Boissier said MDL had already done the work on the hulls for the first two of the six Scorpenes and the work on the third and fourth vessels&#8217; hulls were in progress.

&#8220;The frame to receive the hull of the fifth submarine is in progress. As you know, the launch of the first submarine has been delayed. We are constantly working with MDL and Delhi authorities to achieve the earliest possible date of launch,&#8221; Boissier noted.

At present, the outfitting works on the first Scorpene are in progress and the delivery of combat system equipment for it would happen soon. The other five submarines would get the equipment at the rate of one per year.

For the upcoming stages of the building (outfittings, systems integration and trials), Boissier said an new approach was needed at the MDL and together with DCNS, the shipyard had set up a &#8216;task force&#8217; to monitor quality and improve efficiency.

&#8220;MDL is the only Indian naval shipyard to have produced submarines in the past. However, the competencies developed have seen a dip in the last 15 years.

&#8220;Considering submarines technologies, this is a huge gap to fill. Human competences, when not maintained, disappear slowly but surely. Industrial capacities too become weak or obsolete. You, therefore, have to consider new investments and learning stages that cost both time and money. It is crucial to keep competencies and industrial capacities up to date to perpetuate the investments made,&#8221; he said.


----------



## jha

*First indigenous anti-submarine rocket handed over to Navy*

PUNE: The first lot of 20 anti-submarine missiles, designed by the Ammunition Factory, Khadki (AFK), was handed over to the Indian Navy at a function on Tuesday. This is India's first indigenous, anti-submarine rocket.

As per AFK officials, two variants of the rocket that can strike at a range of 1.5 km and 6 km respectively have been developed. Besides, the rockets have been classified into two categories -- practice ones and high explosive ones. The Navy needs 3,000 such pieces.

The factory has a capacity to produce 1,000 per year. The first lot of 20 practice rockets was handed over to Rear Admiral S Kulshrestha, Director General Naval Armament Inspection, Delhi, by B N Singh, senior General Manager of AFK. "The Ammunition Factory Khadki, under the Ordnance Factory Board of Ministry of Defence, has indigenously developed an anti-submarine rocket with the Indian Navy to meet their tactical requirement. The Ministry of Defence had given the mandate to OFB to make indigenous efforts for developing new products for defence forces. To accelerate the process of in-house development of ammunition stores, the OFB set up an ordnance development centre at the AFK," said B N Singh.

Singh said the work started nearly four years back. These surface to water anti-submarine missiles can be launched from the ship and can destroy any submarine plying in a depth of 30 meters to 300 meters under the sea.

Kulshrestha applauded the synergy between OFB and the Indian Navy. "The induction of these rockets will strengthen the fire power of Indian Navy and will reduce our dependence on foreign countries. This will also enhance the value of production of the ammunition factory by more than Rs 60 to Rs 100 crore per annum," he said.

The rocket can carry up to 23 kilogram to 28 kilogram tri nitro terylene explosive. Several environmental tests have been successfully carried out on the rockets.

First indigenous anti-submarine rocket handed over to Navy - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Boeing team begins building Indian Navy's 1st P-8I aircraft *

December 07, 2010 

The Boeing P-8I team began fabricating the first part for the Indian navy's first long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft on Dec. 6 in Wichita. The P-8I, based on the Boeing Next-Generation 737 commercial airplane, is a variant of the P-8A Poseidon that Boeing is developing for the US Navy.

Employees at Spirit AeroSystems -- where all Boeing Next-Generation 737 fuselages, nacelles and pylons are designed and built -- cut the P-8I's first part, a bonded aluminum panel that later will be installed on the fuselage's upper lobe to support an antenna. The panel and other fuselage components will come together on Spirit's existing Next-Generation 737 production line.

"Today marks the P-8I program's move from the design phase to the build phase," said Leland Wight, Boeing P-8I program manager. "We're on schedule and the Indian navy is looking forward to receiving its first plane."

Spirit will ship the P-8I fuselage to a Boeing Commercial Airplanes facility in Renton, Wash., in mid-2011 for final assembly. After that, Boeing Defense, Space & Security employees will install mission systems and complete testing prior to delivery to India.

"P-8I fuselage sections are designed and built using the same processes we use on the commercial 737," said Mike King, Spirit AeroSystems Fuselage Segment senior vice president/general manager. "We've built seven P-8A fuselages to date and continue to increase efficiency as we move forward."

Boeing will deliver the first of eight P-8I aircraft to India within 48 months of the original contract signing, which took place in January 2009. India is the first international customer for the P-8.

The P-8I will provide India with speed, reliability, persistence and room for growth to satisfy the country's maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare requirements now and well into the future. The aircraft features open system architecture, advanced sensor and display technologies, and a worldwide base of suppliers, parts and support equipment.

Boeing team begins building Indian Navy's 1st P-8I aircraft | Shephard Group


----------



## RPK

*Creation of Two New Forward Naval Bases *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15:37 IST 
The Government has accorded in principle approval to setting up of certain naval infrastructure at two places on the East Coast. Coastal security issue is the top priority of the Government and a number of measures are being taken separately. This includes enhanced surveillance and patrolling by the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard. Joint Operational exercises are taking place on regular basis among the Navy, the Coast Guard, the Coastal State Police, Customs and others to check the effectiveness of the integrated approach adopted for the security of coastal areas. Further the intelligence has been streamlined through the creation of Joint Operation Centres. Creation of naval infrastructure is based on naval requirements and threat perception and is an on-going process.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Parimal Nathwani in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/MMB 


PIB Press Release


----------



## AMCA

​

*[Excerpts from a Boeing press release]:* WICHITA, Kan., Dec. 7, 2010 -- The Boeing P-8I team began fabricating the first part for the Indian navy's first long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft on Dec. 6 in Wichita. The P-8I, based on the Boeing Next-Generation 737 commercial airplane, is a variant of the P-8A Poseidon that Boeing is developing for the U.S. Navy.

Employees at Spirit AeroSystems -- where all Boeing Next-Generation 737 fuselages, nacelles and pylons are designed and built -- cut the P-8I's first part, a bonded aluminum panel that later will be installed on the fuselage's upper lobe to support an antenna. The panel and other fuselage components will come together on Spirit's existing Next-Generation 737 production line.

Spirit will ship the P-8I fuselage to a Boeing Commercial Airplanes facility in Renton, Wash., in mid-2011 for final assembly. After that, Boeing Defense, Space & Security employees will install mission systems and complete testing prior to delivery to India.

Boeing will deliver the first of eight P-8I aircraft to India within 48 months of the original contract signing, which took place in January 2009. India is the first international customer for the P-8


----------



## GORKHALI

EMALS Hopes for First Shot Before
Christmas
BY CHRISTOPHER P. CAVAS |
PUBLISHED: 8 DEC 2010 17:49
The first launch of an aircraft by the
U.S. Navy's new electro-magnetic
launch system could take place by
mid-December, an event that would
mark a major step ahead for a
program with its full share of critics
and doubters.
"The shot should take place within a
couple of weeks," said Rob Koon, a
spokesman for Naval Air Systems
Command (NAVAIR). Asked if the
engineers were trying to make the
launch before Christmas, Koon
replied, "that's what they're hoping
for."
The Electro-magnetic Aircraft Launch
System (EMALS) is a critical piece of
technology that will be installed in
the new Gerald R. Ford-class aircraft
carriers, the first of which is now
under construction. If the system
isn't ready in time, the Navy would
have to revert to older steam
catapults to launch aircraft from the
ships, a move that would mean
costly delays and redesigns.
An F/A-18E Super Hornet strike
fighter is now being instrumented
for the launch, Koon said. Test data
is being analyzed for safety issues
to obtain the necessary flight
clearances.
The launch will take place at
NAVAIR's facility at the Naval Air
Engineering Station Lakehurst, N.J.,
where the service and prime
contractor General Atomics have
built a full-scale test site replicating a
shipboard installation, including
major software and hardware
components.
The development team began
shooting test "dead-loads" from the
system in the spring, Koon said.
Since then, 722 dead-load launches
have been made at speeds of up to
180 knots, the highest end-speed
requirement for the system. The
launch tests are part of the
program's system functional
demonstration phase.
If the Super Hornet launch is
successful, other types of carrier
aircraft will be tested next year,
including C-2 carrier-on-board-
delivery planes and T-45 Goshawk
jet trainers.
Koon said the EMALS program
remains on track to deliver its first
components to the new aircraft
carrier in 2011.
The EMALS system would be the first
new launch system since the Navy
replaced hydraulic catapults with
steam-powered systems in the
1950s. An electro-magnetic system
has numerous advantages over
steam. EMALS, which involves
energizing a series of electro-
magnets, is less stressful on aircraft
and can launch a wider range of
aircraft. The new system also would,
theoretically, need less maintenance
and cost less to operate.
The efficacy of the EMALS
technology and particularly its test
program has long been a question
for the Navy, Congress and industry.
The program - like nearly all
technology development programs -
has had its share of setbacks, but
the service and General Atomics
continue to insist the new system
will be ready in time for installation
on the Gerald R. Ford.
General Atomics made something of
a statement of confidence on July
13, when it agreed to a $676.2
million fixed-price contract to
produce the EMALS system and a
new advanced arresting gear
installation for the carrier.
But nothing will quiet critics like the
launch of a front-line jet fighter.
An F/A-18E Super Hornet set for
takeoff from a carrier's steam
catapult. A similar aircraft will make
the first launch from a new
electromagnetic launch system. (Lt.
Reann Mommsen / U.S. Navy)


----------



## RPK

Navy gets nod for LPDs acquisition


*Navy gets nod for LPDs&#8217; acquisition*

The Indian Navy is fast building up on its capabilities to sea lift and to launch assault on both water and land. 

The central government has given approval for the acquisition of four landing platform docks (LPDs) to transport and land various elements of amphibious force to support ashore operations. 

The amphibious warships, with helipads and capacity to move large number of troops and tanks or humanitarian aid, would be a match to the second largest combat ship in the Indian Navy&#8217;s flotilla INS Jalashwa (earlier USS Trenton). 

The approval for LPDs has been given by the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) &#8216;Buy and Make Indian&#8217; clause of the the Defence Procurement Policy (DPP-9). 

&#8220;Under the &#8216;Buy and Make Indian&#8217; category, the defence ministry would invite proposals from those Indian industries that have requisite financial and technical capabilities to enter into joint ventures and also absorb technology and undertake indigenous.


----------



## RPK

Defence ministry talks deal with Russian firm to overcome MiG shortfall - India - DNA


*Defence ministry talks deal with Russian firm to overcome MiG shortfall*


The ministry of defence (MoD) is negotiating price for a draft supplement agreement (DSA) with Russia&#8217;s RAC-MiG Corporation to buy additional equipment to overcome the teething problems it is facing in keeping its MiG-29K fleet flying.

MiG-29K aircraft, which were inducted into Indian Navy in February 2010, have been suffering tyre bursts whenever emergency brakes are applied during landing. Emergency brakes are applied whenever there is hydraulic failure and DSA is expected to solve this problem.

A naval officer said, &#8220;Emergency application is jamming brakes and increasing the risk of tyre skidding, and eventually bursting.&#8221;
DSA will entail supply of ground support items and spares and ensure life-long serviceability. 

MiG-29K have fly-by-wire controls with quadruple redundancy and are an all-weather carrier-based multi-role fighter aircraft based on INS Hansa off Goa. 

The navy has six such aircraft which are undergoing flying-training at its Goa-based intensive flying training unit. All these are under warranty. 

As per MoD&#8217;s first contract with RAC-MiG, 16 such aircraft are to join the navy. A second contract for an additional 29 MiG-29K was cleared by the cabinet earlier this year, making it a fleet of 45.
DSA will be life long and apply to all MiG-29K.

Earlier this month, a MiG-29K suffered hydraulic failure, forcing the pilot to apply emergency brakes while landing on INS Hansa, which resulted in a tyre burst. But a source said such failures have been happening ever since the aircraft were inducted into the navy.


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release


*Admiral Nirmal Verma Visits Sri Lanka on the Occasion of Sri Lankan Navy&#8217;s 60th Year Celebrations *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15:52 IST 
The Sri Lankan Navy celebrates its 60th anniversary today. Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of Naval Staff is in attendance as a guest for the celebrations. IN ships Mysore and Tarangini are on a port visit to Colombo in association with the celebrations. 

In addition to Admiral Nirmal Verma, the function is also being attended by the Chiefs of Australian Navy, Pakistan Navy, Bangladesh Navy, UAE Navy, and the Maldivian National Defence Force. The four day celebrations include a symposium on maritime matters, a sailing competition and other interactions between the various participants. 

The Indian Navy has an enduring relationship with the Sri Lankan Navy. India&#8217;s commitment to the capacity building and the capability enhancement of the SLN is manifest in numerous ways. The Indian government has extended a line of credit of 100 Million dollars towards this effort. It may be recalled that India had gifted an Off shore Patrol vessel (OPV) to the Sri Lankan Navy, now operated as SLN Sayura. In addition two Coast Guard OPVs are also on lease to the SLN. The Indian Navy also provides extensive training support for the Sri Lankan Navy. 

PVS


----------



## RPK

PIB Press Release


*Admiral Nirmal Verma Visits Sri Lanka on the Occasion of Sri Lankan Navys 60th Year Celebrations *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15:52 IST 
The Sri Lankan Navy celebrates its 60th anniversary today. Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of Naval Staff is in attendance as a guest for the celebrations. IN ships Mysore and Tarangini are on a port visit to Colombo in association with the celebrations. 

In addition to Admiral Nirmal Verma, the function is also being attended by the Chiefs of Australian Navy, Pakistan Navy, Bangladesh Navy, UAE Navy, and the Maldivian National Defence Force. The four day celebrations include a symposium on maritime matters, a sailing competition and other interactions between the various participants. 

The Indian Navy has an enduring relationship with the Sri Lankan Navy. Indias commitment to the capacity building and the capability enhancement of the SLN is manifest in numerous ways. The Indian government has extended a line of credit of 100 Million dollars towards this effort. It may be recalled that India had gifted an Off shore Patrol vessel (OPV) to the Sri Lankan Navy, now operated as SLN Sayura. In addition two Coast Guard OPVs are also on lease to the SLN. The Indian Navy also provides extensive training support for the Sri Lankan Navy. 

PVS


----------



## RPK

*Daredevil stunts mark Navy Week celebrations in Gujarat*

To mark Navy Week celebrations, officials of the Indian Navy put on a display of daredevil stunts and conducted mock rescue operations in the coastal city of Porbandar.

The celebrations included various performances by the Navy officers like shooting, mock rescue operations with the help of helicopters, shifting goods from one ship to another under emergency conditions.

Surendra Ahuja, a captain with the Indian Navy, said that the Indian Navy is ready to face any challenge.

"Our job is not only related to war. Whenever some tragedy takes place or some humanitarian issue like the Tsunami, at that time all the ships of Indian Navy helped in all places like Andaman and Nicobar, Visakhapatnam. Our Indian Navy ships also went to Indonesia. So our Indian Navy ships are used for other purposes other than just preparing for war," he said.

The civilian public is also permitted to be a part of Navy Week celebrations, and many visited the military ships and saw air displays.

Indian Navy Day is celebrated on December 4. (ANI)


----------



## jha

*India's Last Foxtrot-class Sub Vagli Laid To Rest*

















The Indian Navy decommissioned one of her oldest units, INS Vagli in a solemn ceremony at the Naval Dockyard in Visakhapatnam today, 09 Dec 10. The Commissioning Commanding Officer of INS Vagli, Captain (Retd) Lalit Talwar was the Chief Guest on the occasion. He along with the Flag Officer Commanding in Chief, Eastern Naval Command Vice Admiral Anup Singh witnessed the lowering of the National Flag and the Naval Ensign for the last time. To mark the completion of her services, a paying off pennant was lowered after sunset to the soul stirring Last Post sounded by the Naval Band. The Commanding Officer, Commander Ajay Bhatia thereafter ceremonially reported to the FOC-in-C Admiral Anup Singh that INS Vagli was decommissioned. Several dignitaries from all over India, including the crew who originally manned her at her commissioning in 1974 arrived at Visakhapatnam to attend the Ceremony.

INS Vagli, a Foxtrot class submarine Type 641B, was commissioned by then Lieutenant Commander Lalit Talwar on 10 Aug 1974 at Riga, Latvia, in the erstwhile Soviet Union. She was the first of the 'Vela' class of submarines to be commissioned into the Indian Navy. INS Vagli has completed 36 years of dedicated service under 23 Commanding Officers and is probably the oldest submarine of its class in the world and definitely the oldest unit in the Indian Navy. The submarine has in her operational life participated in almost all major tactical exercises off both the sea boards and elsewhere. The first submarine to be based at Mumbai, Vagli later shifted base port to Visakhapatnam in 1993. Despite being the oldest unit in commission in the Indian Navy, Vagli continued to serve with distinction. Even in its last Operational cycle she completed 137 days at sea and 1232 dived hours. That the Indian Navy was able to operate a boat of this vintage so effectively also bears testimony to the dedication and skills of generations of maintainers and operators.

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: India's Last Foxtrot-class Sub Vagli Laid To Rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Can anybody tell me whether there is TOT in the Boeings P8i project ???/ Not only this, I want to know, is there a TOT in all other US-India deals like C-17 Globemaster etc.??


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> Can anybody tell me whether there is TOT in the Boeings P8i project ???/ Not only this, I want to know, is there a TOT in all other US-India deals like C-17 Globemaster etc.??



None..No TOT involved..


----------



## angeldemon_007

So we actually surrendered ourself to US. I would really appreciate if our govt. does not go for US fighter(Spending around 10 billion $ with no ToT or 1/2 TOT will be the worst deal). Plz for our sake, our govt. should make a nice decision.


----------



## typhoon77

> So we actually surrendered ourself to US. I would really appreciate if our govt. does not go for US fighter(Spending around 10 billion $ with no ToT or 1/2 TOT will be the worst deal). Plz for our sake, our govt. should make a nice decision.


 You do realize that there is never any TOT through FMS agreements right? Offsets yes, TOT no.


----------



## sathya

Eying China, India Plans New East Coast Navy Bases
By VIVEK RAGHUVANSHI
Published: 8 Dec 2010 11:27
Print Email
Bookmark and Share

NEW DELHI - India's plans to build naval infrastructure on the east coast is a sign of the extra emphasis the country is placing on its defenses against China, analysts here say.

Defence Minister A.K. Antony told the parliament Dec. 8 that the government has approved building two new naval installations on the east coast.
Related Topics

* Asia & Pacific Rim
* Naval Warfare

"The Government has accorded in principle approval to setting up of certain naval infrastructure at two places on the East Coast," according to the Defence Ministry's official statement. "Coastal security is the top priority of the Government, and a number of measures are being taken separately."

The locations of the new facilities have not been announced. The Indian Navy has bases at Vishakapatnma, Karwar, Mumbai and Kochi.

Sources in the Navy said the two installations could house future submarines.

The Indian Navy is developing a submarine operating base at its new base at Karwar along with the current submarine base at Vishakapatnam.

The service is also developing the second phase of the Karwar base on the western seaboard, which will eventually be the biggest such base this side of the Suez, an Indian Navy official said.


----------



## rajgoynar

*Sri Lanka navy sail past draws foreign warships*








Dec 12, 2010 (LBO) - Warships from foreign navies, including India, joined Sri Lanka's navy in a sail past Saturday amid improving maritime security co-operation to combat crimes on the high seas like human and arms smuggling.
The sail past was led by small fast attack craft built by the navy which outnumbered and outgunned Sea Tiger suicide craft of the Tamil separatists who were defeated after a 30-year war in May 2009.

The eight foreign warships included the Russian navy's 'Admiral Vinogradov', an Udaloy class destroyer on her way to join anti-piracy patrols in the Gulf of Aden.

The Indian navy, which helped the Sri Lanka navy destroy Tamil Tiger gunrunners deep in the Indian Ocean during the ethnic war, sent the indigenously-built destroyer 'Mysore' along with the sail training vessel 'Tarangini'.

The Chinese navy sent the frigate 'Lanzhou' and Pakistan the frigate 'Zulfiqar' while the navies of Iran, Thailand and Bangladesh sent smaller warships for the sail past to mark the Sri Lankan navy's 60th anniversary. 

Sri Lanka navy chief Vice Admiral Thisara Samarasinghe has said growing co-operation with foreign navies, both in the region and afar, is helping to combat human and arms smuggling in Indian Ocean waters.

Tamil refugees using boats to seek asylum in Australia and Canada became an issue in recent months and the navy has stepped up patrols to prevent boats leaving Sri Lankan shores, forcing would-be migrants to transit through countries like Thailand.

Talks with regional navies and maritime security forums has helped established direct communications between naval chiefs that enable quicker action to deal with issues like people smuggling and poaching, Samarasinghe said.

Samarasinghe has said the navy is expanding its fleet with bigger vessels capable of going further out to sea as the navy focuses on protecting its exclusive economic zone and the island's economic wealth in the ocean 



Sri Lanka navy sail past draws foreign warships - LANKA BUSINESS ONLINE


----------



## SpArK

*F-35B Pops Up In Indian Aircraft Carrier Official Impression*







*The Lockheed-Martin F-35B has popped up in an official artist's impression of India's indigenous aircraft carrier, currently under construction in Kochi. The aircraft's B and C variants have been pitched to the Navy in response to an RFI earlier this year. An earlier impression of the carrier featured F-15s operating from the ship's flight deck.*


Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: F-35B Pops Up In Indian Aircraft Carrier Official Impression


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ BENNY
F35 is too expensive for us. I don't think India will buy F35 and not even F18

@rajgoynar
I think as a goodwill to Sri Lanka we should give all our decommissioned battleships and other weapon systems to them. I think we should also give some of these to Myanmar, Bangladesh, Maldives and Vietnam. Through this we can counter the chinese proposed plan for surrounding India.


----------



## AMCA

*PHOTOS: Indian Navy Op Demo Off Kochi Coast *


























The Indian Nav's Southern Command conducted a demonstration of its operational capabilities for the city of Kochi today at the sea facing Rajendra Maidan and Netaji Subhash Park. The entire spectrum of naval operational activities was included in the demonstration; within the limitations imposed by contours and depth of Kochi channel and other technical limitations.

Livefist


----------



## sancho

Short NDTV report on the Navy Demo:

Indian Navy in action with commandos, choppers


----------



## rajgoynar

*Indian Navy wins international sailing regatta*




Kannur (Kerala), Dec 13 (IANS) Braving the high seas, trainee Indian Navy officers Monday trumped their foreign counterparts to win the inaugural Admiral's Cup at a four-day regatta for naval academies of friendly foreign countries that concluded here Monday.

The azure blue waters of the Ettikulam Bay, at Ezhimala in north of Kerala witnessed intense sailing during the event, an Indian Navy spokesman said.

'The Indian Naval Academy team (INA 1) won the cup. Whilst Commandant Nitin Prakash's consistent performance powered the INA team to the winning position, Midshipman Onoli Paulo Maria of the Italian Navy stood first in the individual positions,' an Indian Navy statement said.

Navies from Bangladesh, Brazil, Britain, Egypt, Italy, Maldives, Oman and Sri Lanka participated in the regatta.

The Indians, as the hosts, fielded three teams, two from the Indian Naval Academy (INA1 and INA2) and one from the Naval Engineering College, Lonavala.

Each team was represented by two boats. The participants included two women officers, one each from the Indian Navy and the Royal Navy.

The Dec 10-13 regatta was conducted in the laser class of sailboats, which are one-man Olympic-class boats.

The opening ceremony was conducted at Waterman Ship Training Centre, Ettikulam Bay.

The regatta was declared open by INA Commandant Vice Admiral Anurag G. Thapliyal, who emphasised the role of sports in general and sailing in particular in developing key qualities in naval officers.

'Yachting and sailing are sports that build team spirit, stamina and mental and physical endurance - the building blocks of future naval officers.

'Battling with the elements and braving the high seas is a challenge that transforms the very character of a man.'

Sustained efforts of the Yachting Association of India (YAI) and the Indian Navy have seen naval officers consistently doing well in international regattas and championships, a navy spokesperson said.

The event was conducted under the aegis of the YAI, which has been closely associated with promoting the sport in India. 




Indian Navy wins international sailing regatta


----------



## jha

DHRUV in NAVY..?


----------



## SpArK




----------



## sancho

jha said:


> DHRUV in NAVY..?



Yes, according to:

Indian Naval Air Arm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

they have 8 in the utility role and in the NDTV report I posted on the last page, you can see one lifting a jeep I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy's filmy night in Mumbai - The Times of India


The ladies looked stylish in cocktail dresses while the men looked dapper in formal suits.

The occasion? The Navy Ball, where the Indian Navy and the rest of the defence fraternity congregate and celebrate; revel and acknowledge the fruits of their labour and raise a toast to an abundantly promising future. The Commander-in-Chief Vice Admiral Sanjeev Bhasin rolled a physical ball to kick start the grand evening. The ball had Gitanjali Lifestyle as its associate and jewellery sponser. There was a scintillating fashion show as well which had jewellery from Nizam by Gitanjali Lifestyle and Giantti.

While Cyrus Broacha and Shonali Nagrani did an excellent job at emceeing, Rahul Vaidya, Karanvir Bohra and Teejay Sidhu were seen enjoying the fashionable evening. Anushka Manchanda enthralled everyone with her singing while DJ Megha Kawale ensured no one left the dance floor without shaking a leg!


----------



## blackops

aimarhenry said:


> any update on the india-made AC?can someone start a thread about that?we would love to get more information



they are in the process of being completed 2 are being made with displacement of 45000 tones and 60000 tones expected to be launched by 2012-2014


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Can our MiG-29K's be modified to carry BRAHMOS air launched cruise missile as it weighs around 2500 kilos and the payload of the MiG is upwards of 7000 kilos?can the MiG's center line pylon(with modifications)carry the BRAHMOS or will it compromise the aircraft's RCS?


----------



## sudhir007

Cycle of the India - Thailand Coordinated Patrol (INDO-THAI CORPAT) commenced in the Andaman Sea on 16 Nov 10. Whereas Indian Navy is represented by INS Tarasa of the Andaman & Nicobar Command, the Royal Thailand Navy was represented by HTMS Longlom.

The first such CORPAT with the Royal Thailand Navy was held in 2006. The subsequent series of Coordinated Patrols with the Thai Navy have resulted in enhanced mutual confidence levels between the two defence forces. Consequently poaching by Thai trawlers in our waters has shown a significant decrease due to stringent measures put in place by the Thai government.

As Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) a series of basic Naval drills and communication exercises are being conducted between the two warships during the course of the coordinated patrol. Indian Navy&#8217;s Maritime Patrol Aircraft, theDorniers are also conducting the Maritime Reconnaissance (MR) sorties in patrol areas, as a coordinated sea - air patrol.

The closing ceremony of the 11th Cycle INDO-THAI CORPAT was held at Phuket on 23 Nov 10. Major General NP Padhi, Chief of Staff, Headquarters Andaman & Nicobar Command was the senior officer representing India during the closing ceremony.

Indian Navy, Royal Thailand Navy Jointly Patrol Eastern Indian Ocean Region | India Defence


----------



## blackops

Bharadwaj said:


> Can our MiG-29K's be modified to carry BRAHMOS air launched cruise missile as it weighs around 2500 kilos and the payload of the MiG is upwards of 7000 kilos?can the MiG's center line pylon(with modifications)carry the BRAHMOS or will it compromise the aircraft's RCS?



i dont think so there are any plans to fit mig 29 with brahmos as they will be in our su 30mki


----------



## sancho

Bharadwaj said:


> Can our MiG-29K's be modified to carry BRAHMOS air launched cruise missile as it weighs around 2500 kilos and the payload of the MiG is upwards of 7000 kilos?can the MiG's center line pylon(with modifications)carry the BRAHMOS or will it compromise the aircraft's RCS?



No matter which external load you fit on a fighter, it will compromise the RCS. The first air launched version of Brahmos might be too heavy, but smaller versions are under development, which might be added later.

Check my last post in this thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/49790-pak-fa-brahmos-10.html


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Naval Chief Launches Married Accommodation Project Phase-II In Kochi
















Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma, Chief of the Naval Staff, today launched Phase-II of the Married Accommodation Project (MAP) for construction of 328 houses for the Officers and Sailors at Kochi. The Admiral laid the foundation stone of the project in the presence of Vice Admiral KN Sushil, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Naval Command and other senior Navy Officers at Panampilly Nagar, Kochi. MAP is an endeavour by the Government of India to address the housing shortage of the Armed Forces Personnel.

The project envisages construction of two lakh houses covering the entire country in four phases. Phase-II of the project at Kochi with a cost Rs 108.68 Crores is expected to be completed in 25 months and will benefit 50 Officers and 278 Sailors. The project under the guidance of Commodore MR Ajayakumar, Station Commander is executed by Lieutenant Colonel MM Salaskar, the Project Manager.


----------



## rajgoynar

*26/11-terror attack brought sea change in coastal security approach: Antony*





Defence Minister AK Antony on Wednesday said the government is making all out efforts in the aftermath of the 26/11 Mumbai terrorist attack to ensure security of the coastal regions of the country.

Addressing the Consultative Committee attached to his Ministry here, Antony said: "There has been a sea-change in the government's approach to coastal security after this tragic incident. The government is giving top priority to modernization of shipyards so that state-of-the -art warships can be built indigenously to global standards in the most transparent manner."

"In future, all vessels of the Indian Navy will be built indigenously and the private sector will play a crucial role in this endeavour," he added.

Antony further said that in order to be comparable with the best global shipyards, a high premium on the quality of the delivered products must be maintained.

"Our market share in global ship building must be improved substantially on a priority basis. Our shipyards have no option, but to build state of the art infrastructure for constructing high technology warships and submarines," he said.

Further giving details of the modernization plans currently being carried out in Mazagon Dock Limited, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited and Goa Shipyard Limited, Antony said: "These include human resource development, important components for upgradation and diversification of ship building infrastructure and implementing state of the art management tools and techniques."

"Recently, Hindustan Shipyard Limited has been transferred from the Ministry of Shipping to the Department Defence Production and a modernization programme for HSL will be finalized soon. The first phase of the modernization plan will be completed by the first half of 2011," he added.

Speaking on the occasion, Antony said in the recent years, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has been able to ensure improved results in the delivery of warships and submarines.

"During 2009-2010, these numbers stood at 120 vessels for the Indian Navy, Coast Guard and coastal states. In the current financial year, 85 vessels have already been delivered and by March 2011, a total of 127 vessels will be delivered," he added.

Cutting across party lines, the Members of Parliament appreciated the role of MoD in galvanizing the modernization process.

The Members of Parliament, who attended today's meeting, included HK Dua, Navin Jindal, Manish Tiwari, Piyus Goyal, Gajanan Dharmshi Babar, Brij Bhushan Sharan Singh, Sudip Bandyopadhyaya, NSV Chitthan, Lalit Mohan Suklabaidya, Gopal Singh Shekhawat and Ramachandra Khuntia.

Minister of State for Defence MM Pallam Raju, Defence Secretary Pradeep Kumar, Secretary Defence Production RK Singh, Scietific Adviser to Defence Minister Dr VK Saraswat, senior officials of the MoD and the Defence Shipyards also attended today's meeting.

The Members of Parliament and the officials greeted the announcement of Antony about the success of DRDO in testing two Prithvi missiles within an hour's gap earlier in the day. (ANI)




26/11-terror attack brought sea change in coastal security approach: Antony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*The Admiral Gorshkov (Vikramaditya) aircraft carrier is like new*

The Admiral Gorshkov (Vikramaditya) aircraft carrier is like new | Video | RIA Novosti


----------



## SpArK

*Navy considers moving higher command course to Goa​*


With an aim to decongest the Mumbai naval base, the Indian Navy is planning to move the Naval Higher Command course from the Mumbai-based INS Karanja to Goa, at its existing Naval Academy in Mandovi.

The academy has moved to Ezhimala in Kerala , and so the Goa facility, with an upgraded and better infrastructure, is being considered to hold the six-month course for navy officers of the rank of Captain.

The strength of the course may be increased from 24 to approximately 40. This might even include foreign officers in future.

A source told DNA that the idea behind is to have officers from all friendly countries, as is the case in other defence training institutes like the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, and the Delhi-based National Defence College.

An officer told DNA that those courses which are open to foreign officers have a classified section strictly meant for Indian officers. As and when the naval higher command course opens for foreign officers, it would follow the same guidelines, as is the case with Indian officers in courses abroad.

According to sources, the Mandovi facility has basic cadet accommodation and training infrastructure facility. These will be upgraded and new structures will come up for better officer accommodation and a better training area, akin to a college.

Indian naval officers go for the Indian NDC-equivalent to the US Naval War College in Rhode Island for a year. The Indian Armys Higher Command in Mhow also does not include foreign officers, and is the only army course not to have foreign student officers.


Navy considers moving higher command course to Goa - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## marcos98

*EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Boeing's Indian Navy P-8I Film*
YouTube - Awesome Video-Anim of Boeing P-8I For Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Devil

marcos98 said:


> *EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Boeing's Indian Navy P-8I Film*
> YouTube - Awesome Video-Anim of Boeing P-8I For Indian Navy



Amazing video...


----------



## SpArK

*Coast Guard Plans Station In Androth in 2011, Air Enclave In Minicoy In 2012*​










Defence Minister AK Antony established a Coast Guard District Headquarters (Lakshadweep & Minicoy) at Kavaratti, and also concurrently commissioned a Coast Guard Station at Minicoy.

The establishment of Indian Coast Guard District Headquarters at Kavaratti and a Coast Guard Station in the strategically located island territory, will provide the much needed teeth to Coast Guard operations, and enhance the safety and security of the Lakshadweep Islands. The establishment of the two units would also facilitate greater synergy between the Coast Guard, Administration of the UT of Lakshadweep & Minicoy Islands and other agencies. The District Headquarters at Kavaratti will exercise operational and administrative control over the ships and craft based at various stations in the Islands.

In order to augment its resources in the L&M Islands, the Coast Guard has plans to set up another station at Androth in 2011, and an air enclave at Minicoy by 2012. The required surface and air platforms fitted with modern equipments, system and sensors will be based at these locations, to cater for extensive surveillance of this highly sensitive area. Further, for enhancing the surveillance capabilities and effective maritime domain awareness, six radar stations of the Coastal Surveillance Network (CSN) are also being established in the island territory.

DPR


----------



## ganimi kawa

Some good news from the Tarmak007 blog!


*Fleet tanker Deepak arrives*














The first of the two fleet tankers for the Indian Navy, built by Italian Shipyard M/s Fincantieri, arrived in Mumbai today. The ship, berthed in Mumbai Port Trust, was welcomed by a team of naval personnel from Western Naval Command. 

The firm will undertake balance of outfitting work in the next 10 days.* The ship will be formally handed over to the Indian Navy in January 2011* and will be commissioned into the Navy as INS Deepak subsequently. *The ship was built in a record period of two years as per contract signed by Ministry of Defence in 2008. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar

INS at Lakshadweep soon ​
KOCHI: The Indian Navy will soon have an INS at the Lakshadweep islands. In yet another boost to India's coastal security network around the Lakshadweep islands, the Indian Navy is also planning to have a full-fledged unit at the islands after the Coast Guard.


Highly placed sources with the Navy have confirmed that the process for setting up an established shore unit at the islands are already on.

At present, the Indian Navy has two detachments at the Kavarathi and Minicoy islands under the Southern Naval Command. A decision to have an established shore unit at Lakshadweep islands was taken in view of the recent incidents of piracy near the islands and increased maritime activity in the region. The naval unit is expected to be operational by next year.

"The project for the shore unit is still in the pipeline. The Navy has identified the significance of the Lakshadweep islands in view of the piracy and maritime activities in the region. The process for establishing a shore unit at the islands is already on. The procedural requirements of sanction and clearance from the Ministry of Defence is needed," sources with the Navy said.

It is learnt that the new naval unit may come up at the Kavarathi island. Currently the Navy has two detachments under a Naval officer incharge of the islands at Lakshadweep.

"Once the shore unit comes up, it will be an independent naval establishment. That will help in taking decisions on financial matters and other administrative decisions. The unit is expected to be operational by 2011," the sources said.

In view of the increased pirate activity around the island, the Coast Guard has decided to set up a District Headquarters at the islands. Recently there were a number of piracyrelated activities around the Lakshadweep islands.

*It was a couple of months ago that some Somali nationals were caught from near the islands.

Two weeks back the Navy apprehended an Iranian dhow with Iranians and Pakistanis on board.*


----------



## 1000VA

Indian Navy, Coast Guard to receive 127 ships in 2010-11: Defence Minister : Defense news

Our Bureau
Thu, Dec 23, 2010 13:34 CET
In recent years, the Indian MoD has been able to ensure improved results in the delivery of warships and submarines. During 2009-2010, these numbers stood at 120 vessels for the Indian Navy, Coast Guard and coastal states. In the current financial year, 85 vessels have already been delivered and by March 2011, a total of 127 vessels will be delivered, according to Indian defence minister, A K Antony.

The government is giving top priority to modernization of shipyards so that state-of-the art warships can be built indigenously to global standards in the most transparent manner. He said, in future, all vessels of the Indian Navy will be built indigenously and the private sector will play a crucial role in this endeavour.

 To be comparable with the best global shipyards, we must keep a high premium on the quality of the delivered products. Our market share in global ship building must be improved substantially on a priority basis. Our shipyards have no option, but to build state of the art infrastructure for constructing high technology warships and submarines, the minister said.

Giving details of the modernization plans currently being carried out in Mazagon Dock Limited, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited and Goa Shipyard Limited, Shri Antony said, these include human resource development, important components for upgradation and diversification of ship building infrastructure and implementing state of the art management tools and techniques. He said, recently, Hindustan Shipyard Limited has been transferred from the Ministry of Shipping to the Department Defence Production and a modernization programme for HSL will be finalized soon. He said the first phase of the modernization plan will be completed by the first half of 2011.


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

Gabbar said:


> INS at Lakshadweep soon ​
> KOCHI: The Indian Navy will soon have an INS at the Lakshadweep islands. In yet another boost to India's coastal security network around the Lakshadweep islands, the Indian Navy is also planning to have a full-fledged unit at the islands after the Coast Guard.
> 
> 
> Highly placed sources with the Navy have confirmed that the process for setting up an established shore unit at the islands are already on.
> 
> At present, the Indian Navy has two detachments at the Kavarathi and Minicoy islands under the Southern Naval Command. A decision to have an established shore unit at Lakshadweep islands was taken in view of the recent incidents of piracy near the islands and increased maritime activity in the region. The naval unit is expected to be operational by next year.
> 
> "The project for the shore unit is still in the pipeline. The Navy has identified the significance of the Lakshadweep islands in view of the piracy and maritime activities in the region. The process for establishing a shore unit at the islands is already on. The procedural requirements of sanction and clearance from the Ministry of Defence is needed," sources with the Navy said.
> 
> It is learnt that the new naval unit may come up at the Kavarathi island. Currently the Navy has two detachments under a Naval officer incharge of the islands at Lakshadweep.
> 
> "Once the shore unit comes up, it will be an independent naval establishment. That will help in taking decisions on financial matters and other administrative decisions. The unit is expected to be operational by 2011," the sources said.
> 
> In view of the increased pirate activity around the island, the Coast Guard has decided to set up a District Headquarters at the islands. Recently there were a number of piracyrelated activities around the Lakshadweep islands.
> 
> *It was a couple of months ago that some Somali nationals were caught from near the islands.
> 
> Two weeks back the Navy apprehended an Iranian dhow with Iranians and Pakistanis on board.*



this is something i was hoping from very long time, its finally happening .
i hope this INS will be as strong as andaman and nikobar station


----------



## angeldemon_007

Any news of progress in various project like :
Project 17A
Project 28A
Project 75I
also that 4 billion $ deal for 4 maritime planes and 4 amphibious warships in the INS Jalashwa segment 

I mean still have to select the vendors. When is it happening ?/
I hope all these decisions are made in 2011, so that at least production can start.


----------



## jha

angeldemon_007 said:


> Any news of progress in various project like :
> Project 17A
> Project 28A
> Project 75I
> also that 4 billion $ deal for 4 maritime planes and 4 amphibious warships in the INS Jalashwa segment
> 
> I mean still have to select the vendors. When is it happening ?/
> I hope all these decisions are made in 2011, so that at least production can start.



Dheere Dheere re mana , Dheere sab kuckk hoy..

Every Project will take its time to become reality..We should not hurry ..


----------



## SpArK

*"LCA-Navy Not What We Want, But It's Ours": FONA​*





"It may not be what we want, but it is our own aircraft," says the Indian Navy's Flag Officer Naval Aviation (FONA) Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai on the LCA Navy in an interview to FORCE magazine. He was asked how effective the LCA Navy would be for a carrier-based role given that it "only an eight ton platform". The officer's response: "I wish wish we could straightaway develop a Rafale. But seriously, we have to look at the Indian Navy and it commitment towards indigenisation. I agree that we have made a modest start, but it has been a huge learning experience. LCA Navy will remain a modest platform with an uprated engine which will give us adequate capability at sea. While it is easy to buy from abroad, sometimes it is extremely difficult to support those platforms. Our past experiences tell us that it is worth committing resources to develop our own assets."

Also, unless the LCA Navy decides to fly tomorrow or the day after, looks like it will be missing its December first flight schedule. What a pity.


Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: "LCA-Navy Not What We Want, But It's Ours": FONA


----------



## SpArK

**Flash* : Antony To Lay Foundation Stone For Naval Ship Design Research Institute On 3rd Jan!*

It had to be in Kerala!
Defence Minister A K Antony will lay the foundation stone of the naval ship design research institute (NIRDESH), in Calicut on 3rd Jan, 2011. Its a semi-govt organisation, which will assist all the govt shipyards in the country.

Naval officers will be posted there on deputation.

Chindits: *Flash* : Antony To Lay Foundation Stone For Naval Ship Design Research Institute On 3rd Jan!


----------



## angeldemon_007

I just don't get it. Why they are purchasing if Naval LCA is not what they want. Sell those in International market. No need to compromise national security. Buy Sea Gripen or naval rafale.

@ Jha


> Every Project will take its time to become reality..We should not hurry ..


*
Does anybody knows about the delay in P17 project ?/ 
" Project 17 was approved in 1997, delivery of the first Shivalik class ship is only expected in 2009, thanks to construction delays and other hold-ups. " And as we all know that P17 only has 5 frigates, while in P17A 7 frigates will be made.
Now what a normal Indian like me would interpret from this ? Is there any indication when the deal will be signed ? P17A is already delayed. *

I am just saying Navy wants these by 2020 and i don't see that happening....


----------



## jha

*2010 Year End Review - Indian Navy​*



The nation woke up to the threat from the sea in the wake of the Mumbai attacks of November 2008. The Government has since initiated a slew of measures to beef up coastal security and in the year gone by the Indian Navy, besides the Coast Guard, witnessed much activity and expansion.

The Mig-29K and the INS Shivalik were the biggest force multipliers in the Navy during the year gone by. A large number of warships were also launched, including the INS Tarkash stealth frigate in Russia and INS Shakti fleet tanker in Italy in the Indian Navys efforts to bolster its blue water capability. The Navys anti-piracy operations continued reaping dividends during the year gone by, making the sea lanes safer.

Keeping up with Indias growing clout, the Navy was the foremost among the three arms in outreach, conducting exercises with foreign flotillas, the Naval ports hosting flagships of various friendly nations and the Indian warships visiting distant shores.

*Augmenting Coastal Security*

The Indian Navy, being the nodal agency for Coastal Security among all maritime stakeholders, established four Joint Operations Centres, - at Mumbai, Kochi, Visakhapatnam and Port Blair. Besides the Coast Guard and the state Marine Police, other agencies including the Customs, Intelligence Bureau and Ports Authorities are all networked with these centres. Also, each coastal district has been placed under an Area Operations Centre for coordinating coastal security activities.

The Navy conducted 26 coastal exercises during the year involving other agencies to achieve better synergy. In all 12 exercises were conducted on the West coast, ten on the East, two in Lakshadweep & Minicoy Islands and two in Andaman & Nicobar archipelago. Besides, 89 Awareness Campaigns were conducted throughout the year in a bid to involve the large fishing community into the coastal security matrix.

The Indian Navy also played a key role in obtaining approval of the National Committee for Strengthening Maritime and Coastal Security (NCSMCS), in April, 2010 for the National Maritime Domain awareness (MDA) Grid. The Navy later formulated a Detailed Project Report for implementing it as a project of national importance. When the common information grid would be created, it will synergise and enable effective sharing of maritime related information among all stakeholders, thereby leading to faster response by security agencies.

*Anti-Piracy Operations*

Indian Navy has deployed 23 ships by rotation in the piracy-infested Gulf of Aden since October 23, 2008. To date over 1,400 merchant vessels have been escorted safely, over 1200 of them from about 50 other countries, and 26 piracy attempts foiled. The Indian Navy is constantly engaged with other countries on capacity building and coordination in efforts aimed at keeping open one of the busiest shipping channels around the world and avoid choking of international trade, particularly Oil.

*Inductions*

Defence Minister Shri AK Antony inducted the air dominance fighter Mig-29K into the Indian Navy at INS Hansa, Vasco da Gama, Goa on 19th February. The 4+ Generation multirole fighter jet, equipped with Beyond Visual Range (BVR) and guided anti-ship Missiles and smart bombs, will eventually berth on the INS Vikramaditya, the Gorshkov aircraft carrier, when it is likely to be delivered in 2012.

*Shri Antony also commissioned INS Shivalik, the first of three indigenously designed and built stealth frigates, at Mumbai on 29th April. Equipped with Combat Management System, CMS-17, manufactured by the Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Limited, Ghaziabad, the Shivalik class will be the mainstay frigates of the Navys fleet in the first half of the 21st century.*

During the year two Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts were also commissioned, taking the total to eight of ten ordered.

*In the pipeline*

*Tarkash, the second of the three follow on Talwar class stealth frigates being built by Yantar Shipyard, Kaliningrad, Russia, was launched on 23rd June. The Tarkash will carry the Brahmos missile in vertical launch mode, giving it 360 degrees maneuverability. The warship, also equipped with SAM missiles, torpedoes and Russian built anti-submarine helicopter Kamov Ka-31, will join the Indian Navys fleet in the second half of 2011.*

*On 11th October the INS Shakti, second of the two Indian fleet tankers being built by Fincantieri, was launched at Genoa, Italy. The first, INS Deepak, is undergoing advanced sea trials before delivery to the Indian Navy.*

*On 1st April INS Chennai, the third ship of Project-15A, was launched at Defence shipyard Mazagon Docks, Mumbai. Armed with Brahmos, the new ships of the Project-15 class will pioneer the Indian Navys foray into sophisticated multifunction radar system.*

*During the year the Navy also obtained approval to induct six submarines under Project-75 India and four Landing Platform Dock (LPDs) ships under the 'Buy and Make Indian' clause. The Indian Navy also concluded a contract to buy four additional P-8Is, taking the total number of the US-origin maritime aircraft ordered to 12.
*
*Joint Exercises and Other Naval Operations*

Four Indian Naval warships, INS Mysore, Tabar, Ganga and Aditya, sailed for South Africa to participate in the 2nd IBSAMAR, the Joint Exercise of the Navies of India, Brazil and South Africa. They formed part of the 11 warships that held manoeuvres in waters off the coast of Durban from September 13-27, 2010.

The Indian Navy's Western Fleet held the 14th Malabar Joint Exercise with the US Navy in the Arabian Sea, from 23rd April to 2nd May. One Los Angeles class nuclear-powered submarine formed part of the US Navys Seventh Fleet that took part in the exercise, envisaged under the India-US Framework for Maritime Security Cooperation to achieve interoperability, with the first such exercise held way back in 1992.

The 7th Milan, biennial exercise of the Navies of Asia-Pacific littoral states, was held at Port Blair from August 3-8, 2010. Started in 1995, 12 countries participated this year, the highest number so far, including Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Myanmar, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka and delegations from New Zealand, Vietnam and Brunei. The 7th Konkan Joint Exercise with the United Kingdom's Royal Navy was held from 26th July while the 20th SIMBEX annual bilateral exercise with the Singapore Navy was held in the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal between April 3-16, 2010.

The Indian Navys Eastern Fleet deployed Guided Missile Destroyers INS Rana and Ranjit, fleet tanker INS Jyoti and missile corvette INS Kulish to South East Asia. The ships undertook passage exercises with the Navies of Indonesia, Singapore and Australia.

Eight Marine Commandos including two Officers visited Mauritius from 17th May to 4th June, training 32 Special Forces personnel of the Mauritius National Coast Guard in operations including heliborne. Earlier four Marcos including an Officer trained 12 men of the Maldives National Defence Force commandos from April 15-26, 2010.

Indian Navy also executed Operation 'Raasta Saaf' (Pathfinder) on 10th August in the wake of containers falling off MV Chitra off Mumbai. The Escort Force surveyed the route and ensured safe passage for vessels.

Decommissioning

Two Foxtrot Class submarines, INS Vela and INS Vagli, commissioned in 1973 and '74 respectively, bid adieu during the year. The Vagli, decommissioned on 9th December after more than 36 years of service, was the last of the Foxtrot Class submarines operated by the Indian Navy. The last of the Seaward Defence Boats, T-58, was also decommissioned this year, in Chennai, rendering more than 25 years of service.

Adventure Sports -- Solo Circumnavigation

'Sagar Parikrama', the first Indian solo circumnavigation, was completed when Commander Dilip Dhonde returned Mumbai on 19th May aboard the sailing boat INS Mhadei. Cdr Dhonde's voyage began on August 19, 2009 and took him through 21,600 nautical miles, or 38,880 kms, around the world, during its 277 day odyssey, overcoming very often the rough sea. Cdr Dhonde's feat can be appreciated by the fact that less than 300 people have succeeded in the attempt so far. 

2010 Year End Review - Indian Navy | India Defence


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I just don't get it. Why they are purchasing if Naval LCA is not what they want. Sell those in International market. No need to compromise national security. Buy Sea Gripen or naval rafale.



Pride to have an indigenous fighter for the navy as well! That's why they now jointed the hype of AMCA and wants a naval version too, as if NLCA, Mig 29K, naval MMRCA/F35 and a possible naval Pak Fa/FGFA would be enough types. 

Btw, Sea Gripen is even more a paperplane than Gripen E/F, not to forget that it is as limited capable as NLCA, because both are single engine light to medium weight fighters only.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> naval MMRCA/F35 and a possible naval Pak Fa/FGFA


Naval PakFa ??/ I don't think so.... Naval MMRCA.....now thats what i am saying earlier i heard we purchase 200 fighters = 126 IAF + 74 IN, but i don't think this is happening now.....

Although, couple of years after IN might even purchase the same fighter as IAF and will pay very happily 20-25 million per fighter extra.

Now this is called lack of planning....I mean everybody knows, IN is going to purchase a 4++ fighter, then why not increase the present deal to 200. This would give us more leverage. 

A deal for 200 fighters would be very lucrative and put the ball in our court. We could negotiate for lesser price and more offset.

I read many places that MMRCA is now getting less attractive as compared to what it was 3 years ago. Now many countries are coming up with similar deals although not as big as ours but our deal is also very complex. 

This is the time we should add the naval variant to the deal so as to increase the size of the deal. If we do this now we could get the fighter at lesser price as compared to a couple of year later.


----------



## jha




----------



## jha

*Indian Navy receives offer to upgrade Jalashwa's Sikorsky choppers *






New Delhi. Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation (SAC) has offered to renew and upgrade the six old Sikorsky UH-3 Sea King helicopters the Indian Navy acquired along with USS Trenton in 2007, now designated INS Jalshwa.




The six utility and cargo version helicopters, acquired virtually free but for the cost of some immediate repairs, have been facing lack of spares and maintenance issues. The helicopters had been sold by Sikorsky to the US Navy long back and phased out after completing their due flying operations.

Sikorsky's India Managing Director, Air Vice Marshal A J S Walia (Retd) told India Strategic that although Sikorsky had no role in the sale of these old helicopters to the Indian Navy, or in the deal for the USS Trenton, then a US Navy decommissioned Landing Platform Dock (LPD) amphibious vessel, it was getting a bad name as the helicopters were once built by it.

_Accordingly, the company had made an offer to the Indian Navy to update and upgrade the helicopters to last them 9,000 hours, which should make them as good as new._ The Indian Navy can choose to change engines, shell, avionics or other systems even partially, and "we will cooperate fully and do our best," he said.

If he proposal is accepted, then the Indian Navy can do a Direct Commercial Sales (DCS), or even the Foreign Military Sales Program (FMS) if it wants to. "We are comfortable either way," he said.

*India purchased the large, 30-storey ship for a small price of just US$ 50 million, an amount which was mostly spent on refurbishing and repainting it from the US Navy. The two onboard Phalanx guns, which can fire very hard, depleted uranium bullets at very speed, were also repaired free by its manufacturer, Raytheon, in the hope that their demonstration would help the company sell these guns to the Indian Navy for its other ships*.




The US Navy had given the job of refurbishing the helicopters to a smaller SME company, which made them airworthy. But recently, even the Comptroller General of India (CAG) came down on the fact that the six helicopters were not properly operational despite their requirement.

INS Jalashwa, based in the Indian Navy's Eastern Command port of Vishakhapatnam, was acquired after the Indian Navy realized during the 2004 Tsunami that while its ships could reach various countries to help them, they really could not deliver anything directly to shores due to the debris scattered all over. INS Jalashwa has a well deck, which can be flooded with water, from where it can deliver disaster relief materials, or soldiers and tanks directly on shore.

The ship has given the Indian Navy this capability for the first time, and there are plans now to indigenously build at least four more such vessels.

AVM Walia said that he had some discussions with the Indian Navy in this regard.

While a decision has to come from the Indian Government and Navy, "Sikorsky is willing to assist in any respect from tip to tail to modernize the old helicopters, and reset their flying clock from zero to 9000," he said.

http://www.indiastrategic.in/topstories831.htm


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

a very good step indeed
we have many shipyards to build the warships but its always more sensible to have a dedicated R&D for technology as important as defence. since it gives a centralised organisation to coordinate and give better results.


----------



## GORKHALI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

*Navy to commission UAV squadron at Porbandar*

New Delhi: *Aiming at enhancing coastal surveillance capabilities, the Navy is going to commission a squadron of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) at Porbandar in Gujarat on January 17.*

*The squadron will comprise Israeli-made Searcher and Heron UAVs *and would help in enhancing our surveillance capabilities off the coast of Gujarat, Navy officials said here.

*The Indian Navy had commissioned its first UAV reconnaissance squadron at its base in Kochi in January, 2006 *and is one of the few maritime forces to be using such equipment.

*The Navy is also planning to acquire high-altitude long endurance (HALE) UAVs.*

*In an RFI (Request For Information) issued recently, the Navy has specified that it wants a platform with at least 25 hours mission endurance, an all up weight of no more than 15 tons, service ceiling of 40,000 feet and cruise speed of 100 knots.*

The Navy presently uses a small mix of Israeli Heron and Searcher Mk2 UAVs, and is making efforts to acquire shipborne unmanned rotorcraft.

Post 26/11, India has taken several measures to strengthen coastal security after terrorists sailed close to the Gujarat coast in a dhow and reached Mumbai to launch multiple attacks on various targets.

To plug gaps in the radar coverage of its over 7,500 km coastline, the *Government has also decided to deploy coastal surveillance radars atop 90 light houses along both the eastern and western sea boards*.

*Under the plan, the light houses would also be fitted with cameras capable of operating during both day and night to keep an eye on the movement of vessels in coastal areas.
*
PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

*And this is why I love Indian Navy!*



> *The Indian navy on Jan. 5 declared its commitment to helping the nation become self-reliant in critical defense technologies.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Adm. D.M. Sudan, assistant chief of the naval staff for air, says *homegrown products enhance India&#8217;s strategic flexibility.* The navy is widely perceived as the only wing of the Indian armed forces that backs indigenous defense research and development (R&D), as compared to the army and air force.
> 
> 
> *&#8220;Imports will have to be arrested and we will have to reduce our dependency on foreign suppliers and manufacturers,&#8221; Sudan told a select group of scientists and technologists in Bengaluru. &#8220;Today, the navy is operating many ships that are designed and developed [by] Indian industries. We are completely committed to the Defense Research and Development Organization [DRDO] and are closely watching various projects that [are] undergoing trials.&#8221;
> *
> 
> 
> Given the growing expectations of the Indian armed forces, Sudan says there should be a better dialogue between national R&D organizations and the Indian navy. &#8220;We certainly need to communicate better, and we are keen to know the strengths of Indian R&D firms,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The private sector must be encouraged and roped in more for speedy production. *Nonavailability of critical technology is a matter of great concern, and hence we are now entering into [joint ventures] with key players.&#8221;*
> 
> 
> 
> He says the only way India can reduce its imports of foreign military technology is if DRDO&#8217;s work can be passed more quickly through industries to the Indian armed forces. &#8220;Modernization should go hand in hand with indigenization,&#8221; he declares. *&#8220;The Indian navy is also closely watching developments with laser-guided bombs that are developed by DRDO.&#8221;*



*These Navy dudes are really comitted towards having a "builder's navy"!*


*Indian Army really needs to start taking some notes* 

( IAF seems to have started doing just that!).


----------



## sancho

ganimi kawa said:


> *These Navy dudes are really comitted towards having a "builder's navy"!*



That's good as long as they don't put too much pride in it and see things a bit more rational! N-LCA for example is a complete waste of money and resources and their interest in a naval AMCA hints the same way.
N-LCA might have been a good idea when LCA development started, but now with the order of so many Mig 29s, it doesn't make sense to stick with an inferior fighter only because it is indigenous. Same will be the case for N-AMCA, when you can have N-Pak Fa/FGFA earlier (alongside other foreign fighters that will come before 2020 anyway).
So instead of reducing types and costs for naval fighters, IN is increasing them without a real need and although they could have use the money for other arms and techs. 

*Pushing indigenous developments yes, but only when they are worth it and there is no better solution!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*SAAB 340 MSA, SAAB 2000 MPA Offered for Indian Navy Maritime Surveillance Requirements*

Swedish defense major Saab has confirmed to India Defence (indiadefence.in) that the SAAB 340 Maritime Security Aircraft and the SAAB 2000 Long Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft have been offered to the Indian Coast Guard and Indian Navy respectively to meet the security and surveillance requirements across India's vast coastline.

"We have already made a presentation to Coast Guard for SAAB 340 Maritime Security Aircraft as a contender for Mid-Tier Maritime Patrol (MTMP) aircraft program and are waiting for further updates from them."

"We have offered SAAB 2000 MPA to Indian Navy under medium-range maritime reconnaissance (MRMR) program."

-- Mr. Inderjit Sial, Saab's Country Head for India

*Saab 340 MSA

The Saab 340 MSA is multi-role surveillance aircraft for detection, clasification and identification of maritime contacts. It is also a powerfull Search-And-Rescue asset and is capable of operating independently or in unison with other marine and land-based assets.

* Cost Effective Surveillance - With a maximum endurance of 7 hours and a maximum range in excess of 1,300 NM.
* Reliable Sensors - Equipped with proven sensors for detecting, classifying and identifying maritime surface contacts.

Saab 2000 MPA

The Saab 2000 MPA is a multi-role airborne surveillance platform for Maritime Domain Awareness. It offers Intelligence, Surveillance & Reconnaissance, ISR, maritime patrol and enforcement options either working alone or together with other assets and that ensures your command of the maritime arena.

* Long Range and Long Endurance - With a maximum endurance in excess of 9 hours and a maximum range in excess of 2000 nm.
* Advanced Sensors - The Saab 2000 MPA is equipped with advanced sensors for detecting, classifying and identifying surface and subsurface targets.
*

SAAB 340 MSA, SAAB 2000 MPA Offered for Indian Navy Maritime Surveillance Requirements | India Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Saab 340 MSA*










http://saabgroup.com/NR/rdonlyres/F...375614DFECA8/7517/Saab_340_MSA_Datasheet1.pdf

http://www.saabgroup.com/Air/Airbor...ance/Saab_340_MSA_Maritime_Security_Aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Saab 2000 MPA*






Saab 2000 MPA - Maritime Patrol Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganimi kawa

sancho said:


> That's good as long as they don't put too much pride in it and see things a bit more rational! N-LCA for example is a complete waste of money and resources and their interest in a naval AMCA hints the same way.
> N-LCA might have been a good idea when LCA development started, but now with the order of so many Mig 29s, it doesn't make sense to stick with an inferior fighter only because it is indigenous. Same will be the case for N-AMCA, when you can have N-Pak Fa/FGFA earlier (alongside other foreign fighters that will come before 2020 anyway).
> So instead of reducing types and costs for naval fighters, IN is increasing them without a real need and although they could have use the money for other arms and techs.
> 
> *Pushing indigenous developments yes, but only when they are worth it and there is no better solution!*



I have a fair deal of doubts about N LCA, too. When you follow a policy, getting overzealous is always a possibility.

Though, I do not think that IN will go ahead with the contract if the prototypes do not fulfill their criterion. Remember that they did reject ALH Dhruv. 

I wish we could have a stealthy variant of LCA (like rafale D or the F-15 SE) as mk2 or mk3. Navalising that for CAP duties would be a much better solution than N-AMCA.

About N-PAK FA, if it is developed by the time IAC-3 is on , IN will go for it.




> *Pushing indigenous developments yes, but only when they are worth it and there is no better solution!*



So far, almost always IN has done exactly that (?NLCA)! Any indian naval ship is a zoo with indian, russian and western systems!


----------



## angeldemon_007

> N-LCA might have been a good idea when LCA development started, but now with the order of so many Mig 29s, it doesn't make sense to stick with an inferior fighter only because it is indigenous.


IN is not buying much N-LCA fighter, i think they order 8-10 only and that too just to keep the assembly line going. I think its a wise decision. Even IAF is also not placing a big order, they are waiting for mkII.



> Same will be the case for N-AMCA, when you can have N-Pak Fa/FGFA earlier (alongside other foreign fighters that will come before 2020 anyway).


I don't think IN will buy N-PakFa because of its large size and relatively smaller AC. I heard, there were talks about N-PakFa but IN decided to go for smaller and home grown version (AMCA).
I don't know which fighters will be there by 2020 and which will be available to India.

But i am sure this a right move. We have recently gained momentum in our aviation industry and we should continue. Its true, we have to spend some money but we should not stop right now because then we will be making the same mistakes that we made in 1960s and 1970s.

Also whatever we are learning we should also implement them to make sure we have learnt correctly and that too side by side because if we face any problem we could figure it out while our JVs are going on.

NLCA is necessary because HAL has to have experience designing naval version of a fighter because there are quite a few changes even in the designing of AC borne fighter aircraft.


----------



## saurav

What you guys think about a Submarine Hunting force with a LHD having ASW helicopters flying off it and ASW boats considering the submarine threat our navy will face in coming days.


----------



## jha

saurav said:


> What you guys think about a Submarine Hunting force with a LHD having ASW helicopters flying off it and ASW boats considering the submarine threat our navy will face in coming days.



Good idea...Get Juan Carlos/Mistral.. Fill it up with ASW helis , Add a ASW corvette, a frigate and a destroyer and you have got a Submarine Slayer force at your disposal..


----------



## The King in the North

saurav said:


> What you guys think about a Submarine Hunting force with a LHD having ASW helicopters flying off it and ASW boats considering the submarine threat our navy will face in coming days.



we are already building dedicated asw corvettes(p 28) these will also carry a asw helicopters. am pretty sure these corvettes wont be sent off alone to hunt for the subs.... so there you have your asw force


----------



## jha

*
DCNS all out to woo Indian Navy*






New Delhi. *India should be able to produce more than one sophisticated submarine every year, thanks to the transfer of high technology from the France-based leader in naval defence systems, DCNS.*




According to Patrick Boissier, Chairman and CEO of DCNS, which is executing Indias biggest submarine building programme for six diesel-electric Scorpene submarines, said that Indias Mazagon Docks Ltd (MDL) had already absorbed the demanding technologies associated with hull fabrication and that hulls for the first two submarines had been completed.

The delivery of the advanced combat systems for the first submarine would also be complete soon.

Boissier, who was in New Delhi as part of French Pressident Nicolas Sarkozys delegation, told newsmen that construction of hulls for the third and fourth submarines was in progress while the frame to receive the hull of the fifth submarine is under manufacture.

Boissier observed that Asia would see a staggering growth in the number of submarines in the next 10 years, and various countries in the region could acquire some 100 submarines. There were naval defence opportunities both in South-east Asia and the Arab Gulf region.

DCNS was particularly keen to cooperate with Indian companies, both public and private sector towards building indigenous capabilities, and also to invest in the defence sector in India for building ships and submarines.

He said that DCNS was looking up to collaborating with India on the next line of six more submarines, as also to supply components for nuclear power plants. France has proposed that its Areva should build several 1650 MW units. Areva has developed technology for the biggest and the most advanced nuclear power plants in the world.

Notably, the Scorpene project has been delayed but Boissier said that at present, DCNS was conducting genuine transfers of technologies and of know-how at an unprecedented level.

We are providing our Indian partners with technical assistance to manufacture equipments through indigenisation programmes.

It may be recalled that India had bought four HDW submarines from Germany in the 1980s, but due to controversies and allegations, whatever transfer of technology was done was lost, and all those who trained on the contemporary systems of the 1980s, have retired or left MDL.

According to MDL Chairman and Managing Director Vice Admiral H S Mahi, the first Scorpene should be launched by 2014, and the process should be smooth in the new timeframe.

He also says that MDL could now make submarine pressure hulls without any foreign collaboration.

Boissier visited MDL and met with Mahi to review the progress of the Scorpene construction.
It may be noted that MDL is sourcing some important critical sub-systems from other companies. Nonetheless, DCNS has offered to modify the Scorpene design and supply Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) systems for the last of the two submarines.

The Indian Navy is terribly short of submarine capability, loaded as it has been with the old Soviet vintage Foxtrot and Kilo class, and four German HDWs. A tender for six more P 75-I more advanced submarines, with AIP capability for longer underwater stay, is likely to be floated in 2011 for simultaneous construction at two or three shipyards to make up for the delay in acquisition.

The underlying theme though is Transfer of Technology and building indigenous capabilities. The value of this project could be twice that of the current Scorpene project, and match or exceed the estimated $ 10 billion-plus cost of 126 Medium Multi Role Aircraft (M-MRCAs) being acquired by the Indian Air Force (IAF).

Boissier said that it should be logical for DCNS to bag this project, as an extension of the ToT that it would have transferred to the Indian shipyard.

We understand that India wants to build indigenous capabilities, and we are ready to transfer the best of the technologies.

As for the AIP, the tender for the Scorpenes did not have this requirement, but DCNS had now offered to fit this system on the last of the two submarines under the ongoing project.

"We have made an informal proposal to the Navy for AIP technology in the last two of the Scorpenes that will be built at MDL. Now it is up to the navy to take a call on this proposal. We have held informal discussions in this regard."

AIP allows a submarine to operate without the need to surface or use a snorkel to access atmospheric oxygen and it usually excludes the use of nuclear power, but is about augmenting or replacing diesel-electric propulsion system of non-nuclear vessels. US, Russia, France, Germany, Spain and Sweden are some of the countries which have the AIP technology on their submarines.

Boissier concluded: Through local partnership arrangements, such as the one we have with MDL, we can offer the Indian Navy the ability to build vessels in India, based on proven designs and incorporating the full range of DCNS technologies. Local partnerships will also facilitate in-service maintenance and through-life support. These are win-win partnerships for greater heights, where all parties enhance their capabilities."

..:: India Strategic ::. Indian Navy: DCNS all out to woo Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

ganimi kawa said:


> Though, I do not think that IN will go ahead with the contract if the prototypes do not fulfill their criterion. Remember that they did reject ALH Dhruv.



But there is a big difference, Dhruv was never made for IN specially, HAL made different versions, but N-LCA was developed especially for IN with their fundings as well and AFAIL IN pushed the LCA development from the start with a naval version in mind. The initial aim was way higher numbers of N-LCAs for Gorshkov and IAC1, but with the delays they reduced it more and more. 

What I found strange from the begining was, that IAF said LCA with 6.5t was too heavy, but IN, wants a carrier version that adds more weight, can take off with limited load only via ski jump and to top it, they even plan a twin seat version, that will be even heavier. 

Even with a little bit of logic, wouldn't it be the best choice to use only single seat N-LCAs in air defense (with the lightest loads) roles in higher numbers and additional twin seat Mig 29s for air superiority and strikes in smaller numbers? 
Where is the need of a twin seat N-LCA that can carry less, is less maneuverable and has less range?
Imo the whole N-LCA development has nothing to do with logic, or the best fighters for the carriers, but mainly with pride.




ganimi kawa said:


> About N-PAK FA, if it is developed by the time IAC-3 is on , IN will go for it.



True, but I think IAC 2 and 3 will be the same class and probably will have the same mix of airwing, similar to Gorshkov and IAC1. My guess is naval MMRCA first and naval Pak Fa / FGFA in addition later.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't think IN will buy N-PakFa because of its large size and relatively smaller AC.



IAC 2 expected at 65 000t which is even bigger than the Russian Admiral Kuznetsov and it carries a dozen Flanker size fighters and they plan with new carriers and naval Pak Fa as well. The only question is, when they will develop them, because I think IN will get the carrier earlier than the Russians, by the lack of funds.




saurav said:


> What you guys think about a Submarine Hunting force with a LHD having ASW helicopters flying off it and ASW boats considering the submarine threat our navy will face in coming days.




Very much, not only in the ASW role, but also to cover a bigger area in the anti piracy role. We discussed that often here, but it seems IN have a different point of view and that's why they aim only on LPDs and not on multi role LHDs.




The King in the North said:


> we are already building dedicated asw corvettes(p 28) these will also carry a asw helicopters. am pretty sure these corvettes wont be sent off alone to hunt for the subs.... so there you have your asw force



But you need several of such vessels and several helicopters to cover the same area, that a single LHD with numbers of helicopters would. That's why the Japanese use LHD/helicopter carriers for the ASW role as well:

*Hy&#363;ga class helicopter destroyer*






Hy?ga class helicopter destroyer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## angeldemon_007

> But there is a big difference, Dhruv was never made for IN specially


No actually hal offered dhruv to IN but it was rejected. They even offered to make changes but IN rejected it also because not enough changes where possible.



> Where is the need of a twin seat N-LCA that can carry less, is less maneuverable and has less range?


I don't think navy is going to buy enough just like IAF. I read right they only placed order of 8 fighters and it appears they are looking towards other fighters instead. They placed the order just to keep the production line going.



> True, but I think IAC 2 and 3 will be the same class and probably will have the same mix of airwing, similar to Gorshkov and IAC1.


Well this is the first time. I never heard about IAC 3. Any info to share ??/



> My guess is naval MMRCA first and naval Pak Fa / FGFA in addition later.


N PakFa is not being considered by IN. Instead navy is going for N-AMCA, its mainly because of the large size of the fighter and the relatively small size of Aircaft Carriers.
I hope IN buys F35 for IAC 2. 

Also they should start working on the designing, features of IAC2 because all those takes time and since the second AC will be of the range of 60000 tons and they want it by 2017. 

Then the wise decision would be to start the work at least on the paper because designing also takes a lot of time. Also we might even think of trying something new on IAC2 like nuclear powered, Emals etc.

Does anybody knows about the next Arihant Subs. According to wiki 2nd and 3rd sub was supposed to be launched in 2010, while 4th one will be launched in 2011. I don't think they stick to the time frame but does anybody knows about the progress of next arihant sub.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> IAC 2 expected at 65 000t which is even bigger than the Russian Admiral Kuznetsov and it carries a dozen Flanker size fighters and they plan with new carriers and naval Pak Fa as well. The only question is, when they will develop them, because I think IN will get the carrier earlier than the Russians, by the lack of funds.


Yeah you are right but IN is only considering medium size fighters for its future ACs. Russians have briefed once to IN. *IN is getting bigger and bigger. Lets hope we purchase at least 2 squadrons of NPakFA*



> But you need several of such vessels and several helicopters to cover the same area, that a single LHD with numbers of helicopters would. That's why the Japanese use LHD/helicopter carriers for the ASW role as well:


MOD sanctioned money for 4 amphibious warships but i am not sure whether its a LHD or LPDs.
I would really like if india goes for warships like Mistral or Juan Carlos I or south korean dokdo class. 
2011 might see many projects like p17a, p75i,4 amphibious warships, p28a and even IAC II might get approved. 
*Hy&#363;ga class helicopter destroyer*
Its a destoyer ?// or amphibious warship ??/


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> No actually hal offered dhruv to IN but it was rejected. They even offered to make changes but IN rejected it also because not enough changes where possible.



You didn't understand it, Dhruv was made mainly for IAF, while N-LCA is a complete redesign specially for IN and funded by them. Dhruv was rejected by IN because of less range compared to other/bigger naval helicopters (Sea Hawk, AW 101, NH90). 




angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't think navy is going to buy enough just like IAF. I read right they only placed order of 8 fighters and it appears they are looking towards other fighters instead. They placed the order just to keep the production line going.



Six are on order, planed are around 40, N-LCA has nothing to do with the production line, because it will be based on MK2, so will come later anyway.




angeldemon_007 said:


> MOD sanctioned money for 4 amphibious warships but i am not sure whether its a LHD or LPDs...
> ...*Hy&#363;ga class helicopter destroyer*
> Its a destoyer ?// or amphibious warship ??/



They want LPDs and it is a helicopter carrier, but because they are not allowed to have carriers they call if helicopter destroyer. It is basically an LHD, without the dock for amphibious vehicles.


----------



## sancho

Crossposting from the MP forum:

*INS Viraat and CdG in Goa:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> N-LCA has nothing to do with the production line, because it will be based on MK2, so will come later anyway.


Yaar sancho, kahan se ye news leke aaya ??/ NLCA was unveiled in the beginning of this year. Now its almost complete and its not based on mkII. LCA mkII will make its first flight in 2014-2015. Check this out :

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Landing Gear Issues Near Resolved, LCA Navy To Take Off Soon


----------



## angeldemon_007

I just noticed about our latest mig deal. Read the article :



> India and Russia to ink defence deals worth $4 billion
> 
> India and Russia to ink defence deals worth $4 billion - dnaindia.com
> 
> Moscow: India and Russia will sign defence deals worth $4 billion for purchase of 29 more carrier based MiG-29Ks as well as ink the final agreement for joint manufacture of fifth generation fighters during prime minister Vladimir Putin's forthcoming visit to India.
> 
> The Russian strongman would be in New Delhi on March 11-12 at the invitation of prime minister Manmohan Singh and in the course of this visit all three agreement are likely to be signed, the paper said.
> 
> The carrier, which has been rechristened INS Vikramaditya is now scheduled to be delivered by 2013. India would pay another $1.2-billion for the new naval MiG-29K/KUB.
> 
> The new MiGs will be in addition to 16 jets already to be delivered under a contract signed in 2004 as part of the Gorshkov deal. The first of these maritime fighters have already been inducted by the Indian Navy.
> 
> The Vikramaditya is currently undergoing repairs and refit at the Sevmash shipyard in Russia.
> 
> Under the new agreement on Gorshkov refit, additional money would be made available to Sevmash shipyard to step up its upgradation.
> 
> The two countries are also close to the signing of the commercial contracts for setting up multi-billion joint venture for the joint development and production of fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) and multi-role transport aircraft (MTA).
> India will also acquire 40 more Sukhoi Su-30MKI multi-role fighters.



So, plz correct me if i am wrong. India is paying 4 billion$ for 29 carrier based mig-29ks. That means almost 138 million $ per fighter. *For gods sake, why didn't they purchase f35 for IN ??//*


----------



## unicorn148

angeldemon_007 said:


> I just noticed about our latest mig deal. Read the article :
> 
> 
> 
> So, plz correct me if i am wrong. India is paying 4 billion$ for 29 carrier based mig-29ks. That means almost 138 million $ per fighter. *For gods sake, why didn't they purchase f35 for IN ??//*



4 Billion is not for the 29 MIG's actually it costs 1.2 billion $ 
May be its for the entire deal along with the carrier


----------



## arihant

angeldemon_007 said:


> I just noticed about our latest mig deal. Read the article :
> 
> 
> 
> So, plz correct me if i am wrong. India is paying 4 billion$ for 29 carrier based mig-29ks. That means almost 138 million $ per fighter. *For gods sake, why didn't they purchase f35 for IN ??//*



This must be life time cost and not purchase cost.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> 4 Billion is not for the 29 MIG's actually it costs 1.2 billion $
> May be its for the entire deal along with the carrier


I hope you are right.



> This must be life time cost and not purchase cost.


I don't think so. Govt. always issues money for Russian fighters when the question of ugrade comes. But i hope you should be right if *unicorn148* in not right.


----------



## Dash

> Even with a little bit of logic, wouldn't it be the best choice to use only single seat N-LCAs in air defense (with the lightest loads) roles in higher numbers and additional twin seat Mig 29s for air superiority and strikes in smaller numbers?
> Where is the need of a twin seat N-LCA that can carry less, is less maneuverable and has less range?
> Imo the whole N-LCA development has nothing to do with logic, or the best fighters for the carriers, but mainly with pride.



Sancho - I feel that the entire LCA programe was more aimed at providing us an Induastrial base for a combat aircraft, which is why we didnt aggressively push for this aircraft but kept the programe going. It was aimed at gaining the technology to make something our own.

I am very confident that Mk2 of LCA will be killer machine. who knows the NLCA will just use Mk2 airframe and engines?, you will not be surprised that Mk2 straight away going on carriers as LCA navale version while they keep testing the landing gear on NLCA mk1.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yaar sancho, kahan se ye news leke aaya ??/ NLCA was unveiled in the beginning of this year. Now its almost complete and its not based on mkII. LCA mkII will make its first flight in 2014-2015. Check this out :



The first design prototype was roled out, but the final version will be based on MK2, including GE 414 engines, AESA radar...




angeldemon_007 said:


> I just noticed about our latest mig deal. Read the article :
> 
> So, plz correct me if i am wrong. India is paying 4 billion$ for 29 carrier based mig-29ks. That means almost 138 million $ per fighter. *For gods sake, why didn't they purchase f35 for IN ??//*



You misunderstood it:



> The carrier, which has been rechristened INS Vikramaditya is now scheduled to be delivered by 2013. India would pay another $1.2-billion for the new naval MiG-29K/KUB.



$1.2 billion for 29 x Mig 29K/KUB = $41.38 millions each!


The $4 billion includes this additional order and the initial order of the carrier and 16 x Migs (=$2.8 billions).


----------



## angeldemon_007

> $1.2 billion for 29 x Mig 29K/KUB = $41.38 millions each!


Good.



> The first design prototype was roled out, but the final version will be based on MK2, including GE 414 engines, AESA radar...


Any source ??/


----------



## sancho

Dash said:


> Sancho - I feel that the entire LCA programe was more aimed at providing us an Induastrial base for a combat aircraft, which is why we didnt aggressively push for this aircraft but kept the programe going. It was aimed at gaining the technology to make something our own.
> 
> I am very confident that Mk2 of LCA will be killer machine. who knows the NLCA will just use Mk2 airframe and engines?, you will not be surprised that Mk2 straight away going on carriers as LCA navale version while they keep testing the landing gear on NLCA mk1.



Hi Dash, of course getting experience and an industrial base is the most important point of the whole development, but still we could have reduced the delays much more, with concentrating on the really useful and needed versions.
I am confident for IAF LCA MK2 as well, but I don't see how N-LCA should be useful with limited payload, more (and more capable) Migs would have been better.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Any source ??/





> *LCA MK2 getting ready for indian navy*
> 
> ...But the LCA programme faces a bottleneck in choosing a new engine. Two uprated engines -- the General Electric GE-414 and the Eurojet EJ-200 -- are currently being evaluated, but will be supplied only by 2013-14. *And only with the new engine will the LCA have the power to get airborne from an aircraft carrier.*
> 
> P S Subramaniam, the Director of the Aeronautical Development Agency, which coordinates the LCA programme, explains: "*We will fly the Naval LCA with the current GE-404 engine to test its flight* characteristics, and whether its structural strength is sufficient for aircraft carrier operations. *After the LCA is fitted with a new, more powerful engine we will take the next step of operating from an aircraft carrier.*"



Latest Defence news: LCA MK2 getting ready for indian navy


----------



## Dash

> I am confident for IAF LCA MK2 as well, but I don't see how N-LCA should be useful with limited payload, more (and more capable) Migs would have been better.



This point is valid. Could there be a possibility to make it a twin engine fighter and then increase the payload. I dont know honestly coz if they do it, with AESA and pods it will be an even killer machine.....but then it wont be called a light combat fighter. But we have a base to do so...


----------



## jha

*Piracy Alert, Indian Navy Wants Sniper Rifles*

With the ever increasing task of combing the Arabian Sea for pirates emboldened enough now to operate bare miles off the coast of India's Lakshadweep islands, the Indian Navy has invited information from rifle-houses for a potential purchase of new sniper rifles "for usage in a predominant maritime environment". It should be noted that this potential purchase is not for the Navy's MARCOS, which already use Dragunov and H&K rifles.

Livefist - Indian Defence & Aerospace: Piracy Alert, Indian Navy Wants Sniper Rifles

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------







US Marine Corps soldier with MK-II sniper rifle


----------



## marcos98

*Ins Viraat and CDG at Goa , Jan 9:*










YouTube - French Aircraft Carrier Charles de Gaulle in Goa India


----------



## sudhir007

Interim stay on sale of flats in Worli bldg near naval base - Oneindia News

The Bombay High Court today orderedan interim stay on further sale of flats and induction ofoccupants in an 18-storey building in Central Mumbai hereafter the Indian Navy opposed the high rise due to its closeproximity to a naval base.

Buzz up!
The Navy had approached the High Court in October 2010seeking demolition of the ''Harsiddhi'' building in Worli as ithad not obtained the requisite ''No Objection Certificate''(NOC) from western naval authorities before construction.


"The building is just 57 meters from the naval base INSTrata, a portion of which has sensitive missiles and launcherskept. According to rules laid down by the state government, aNOC has to be procured from the Navy for any constructionwithin 300 meters of the base," said Advocate Dinesh Shah,appearing for Navy.

A division bench of Justices D K Deshmukh and N DDeshpande while granting an interim stay on further sale offlats in the building, directed the builder to submit a listof all the present occupants of the high rise.

Apart from Harsiddhi, a seven-storey building under theSlum Rehabilitation Act (SRA) Scheme has also been constructedin the vicinity.

"In September 2008, the Urban Development Department hadissued letter to SRA directing them to issue stop work notice.

Even after SRA issued the notice a month later, constructiondid not stop," the petition states.

Navy has further alleged in its petition that thebuilders Rajshree Constructions and the developers PrithviCorporation are in connivance with the SRA and in conjunctionwith some powerful persons who are able to exert undueinfluence on SRA authorities.

"The naval base INS Trata houses missiles and launchers.

Sensitive activities pertaining to security and defence of thecountry is carried out there," the petition states.

It further states that the high rise has an unrestrictedview of the naval base and its activities which is causinghindrance.

The Indian Navy had procured the land from the Army in1964. The next hearing is scheduled after two weeks.


----------



## sancho

Dash said:


> This point is valid. Could there be a possibility *to make it a twin engine fighter and then increase the payload.* I dont know honestly coz if they do it, with AESA and pods it will be an even killer machine.....but then it wont be called a light combat fighter. But we have a base to do so...



That's what they plan with AMCA, but with the addition of stealth and other 5. gen features, which they don't have yet.
For IN, naval Migs, Rafale/SH and the naval FGFA should be the best choice. NLCA is simply not capable enough and NAMCA will not come before 2025.


----------



## SpArK

*Naval Aeronautical Engineers Pass out​*







Eleven officers, including two Coast Guard Officers passed out from Naval Institute of Aeronautical Technology (NIAT), Kochi after successful completion of the 52 week Aeronautical Specialisation Course. The Passing out Parade marking the culmination of the 52 week course was reviewed by Rear Admiral Sudarshan Shrikhande Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command today at Naval Base. Lieutenant Commander Hariom Tyagi and Lieutenant Venkataraman were awarded the HAL trophy for standing first in the overall order of merit in Electrical and Engineering stream respectively. Lieutenant Commander Hariom Tyagi was also awarded the Director General Coast Guard Trophy for being adjudged as the best all round officer.

Rear Admiral Shrikhande, while congratulating the officers on their achievement, emphasised the need to continuously improve their professional knowledge through their service life to keep pace with the changing environment. The Admiral also reminded them that naval air power is dependent on superior maintenance philosophy and practices on ground. The trainee officers whose primary responsibility would be maintenance tasks of Navys aircraft, will now proceed for On Job Training on completion of which they would be awarded M Tech degrees by Cochin University of Science and Technology (CUSAT).

DPR


----------



## angeldemon_007

*I know its old news but i came across one thing in this article*



> India wants to buy another four American Austin Class LPDs. Four years ago, India bought one of these recently retired, 17,000 ton, amphibious ships from the United States. At the time, the story was that the ship would be used as a disaster relief ship along India's enormous coastline. But once the Austin class ship arrived, and was renamed INS Jalashwa, the Indian navy was touting its capabilities as a warship. To the annoyance of many Indian politicians, the American LPD came with strings. India had to promise not to use the ship for offensive purposes. If another four are purchased, this restriction will probably have to be eliminated.
> 
> There were twelve Austin class ships built, and they entered service between 1965-71. Four are still in service. The Indians paid $50 million for the former USS Trenton, an LPD that entered service in 1971 and was decommissioned in 2007, and was shortly on its way to India.
> 
> This is a large ship, 184 meter (570 feet) long and with a flight deck that can hold half a dozen large helicopters, and support simultaneous landings and takeoffs. The well deck can hold up to 24 landing craft (like AAVs), or four lighter type boats, for transferring cargo and personnel. These ships require a crew of 420, and can carry up to 800 combat troops.
> 
> The Indians received four smaller landing craft, to operate from their new LPD, as part of the deal. The Indians added six UH-3 Sea King helicopters. The only weapons carried are four automatic cannon for stopping anti-ship missiles or small boats. India may mount similar weapons, as their LPD could also be used for military operations.
> 
> To build new, the Austin class ships would cost about a billion dollars each. The Indians can get another twenty years out of this ship, which means a fair price as a second hand ship would have been closer to $300 million. These ships cost the U.S. Navy about two million dollars a month to operate.
> 
> The U.S. and India are cooperating more these days, and offering surplus warships at bargain prices was seen as a good move. With China moving into the Indian ocean, via visits by warships and bases in Myanmar, the U.S. will probably go along with providing India with more of these ships.



*I don't get it, i mean why india is going for an old desiggn??/ US has developed new design now they are phasing out Austin class and India wants to pay so much for a design of 60-70s. It looks like India is just giving this order for pleasing US. I think we should go for new and cheaper design. We should go to our friend France for Mistral class, even Russia has opted for this. People will counter that IN needs will be fulfilled by LPDs only, but India need arise because of Tsunami, where these ships could have done a lot. Mistal has a full fledged hospital inside it. I think Mistral will not only meet IN requirements but also exceed.*



> Russia will pay France 1.37 billion euros ($1.81 billion) for two Mistral-class assault warships that Moscow agreed to purchase from the NATO member last week, news reports said Dec. 30.
> &#8220;The first ship will cost 720 million euros and the second 650 million euros,&#8221; the RIA Novosti news agencies cited a source close to the negotiations as saying.
> The deal, which involves joint construction of the vessels, is the first sale to Russia of such naval high-tech by a NATO country.
> It has been condemned by Alliance members from the three Baltic nations, with leaked cables showing that U.S. Defense Secretary Robert Gates also raised the issue while on a visit to Paris this year.
> The helicopter carrier costs about 500 million euros ($650 million) and it was not immediately clear why Russia was paying a premium.
> Moscow had sought to purchase the craft together with their sensitive equipment and the December 24 announcement in Paris made no mention of whether Russia had got its way.
> The source close to the negotiation said Moscow was paying a higher price for the first craft because most of it would be produced in France, with Russia&#8217;s share in the project growing by the second vessel.
> &#8220;If Russia&#8217;s share of construction on the first ship is 20 percent, it may reach up to 40 percent for the second ship,&#8221; the source told RIA Novosti.
> The source said the third and fourth ships would be fully manufactured in Russia as per agreement, but gave no time frame of when the craft would be built.
> A Mistral-class ship can carry up to 16 helicopters, four landing craft, 13 battle tanks, around 100 other vehicles and a 450-strong force. It has facilities for a full command staff and is equipped with a 69-bed hospital.



This is why i say, we don't know how to deal with the world. Does our navy aware of what is available in the global market ?/ We want to buy 4 warships in 4 billion $, we could very easily get to built Mistral in less than 4 billion $ in our shipyards because when Russia is getting this offer for just 2 warships, why not us ? Also we have a very good relationship with France.

Selecting Austin class would be the most foolish idea. I hope CAG releases a report quickly to open everybody's eye before the deal.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*One of the sexiest design : Mistral Class Multi purpose Amphibious Warship.*










*A must watch video*


----------



## angeldemon_007

What is going on with Arihant project ??/ When is the next submarine coming out ??/


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> What is going on with Arihant project ??/ When is the next submarine coming out ??/



Well as per recent info , 
INS Arihant has completed Harbour Trials and is now undergoing extended sea trials , It will begin Weapon's Trial in October , That means launching K15 Balistic Missiles and Torpedos 
With Comissioning set for either December 4 2011 or 26 Jan 2012

The Hull of Second Sub was completed in June last year and it has been handed over to Ship Building Center Vishakhapatnam for System integrations

As per Wiki hull of 3rd submarine is nearing completion and would be handed over to SSC by September 

In related Info MOD has decided to down size Arihant class from 6 Subs comprising 3 SSBN + 3 SSN to 4 SSBN 
MOD wants a new design for a class of 4 SSN to complement 4 SSBN 
Navy had Requested for 6 SSN but they have been given approval for 4 SSN 
With construction Work begining in 2016 after the last of Arihant class is launched 
The navy is looking at Russian Akula II class SSN as design inspiration for its new SSN , similar to as Akula I was inspiration for Arihant class 
Since India is already geting 1-2 Akula II on 10 yr lease , you wont be surprised if by the time we return them, unless Navy decides to keep them for another 10 Yrs, 
We might have similar attack subs ourselve


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Archie
Any official source for this info ??/


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Archie
> Any official source for this info ??/



Dude most of my info is from Wikipedia only , while some are based on personal interaction with people in Navy and MOD


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Dude most of my info is from Wikipedia only


Yeah i have also read that, 2 were supposed to be launched in 2010 and the last one in 2011. But i never heard any news of that. 

When the first one was launched in 2009, it was everywhere in the news but i haven't heard anything according to the wiki 2011, will see the launch of last sub in Arihant class.

I just wanna know about revised dates.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah i have also read that, 2 were supposed to be launched in 2010 and the last one in 2011. But i never heard any news of that.
> 
> When the first one was launched in 2009, it was everywhere in the news but i haven't heard anything according to the wiki 2011, will see the launch of last sub in Arihant class.
> 
> I just wanna know about revised dates.



Man getting info about subs is very difficult. No navy talks much about it. That i why we dont even know the full picture of the scorpion delay or anything about the subs.


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah i have also read that, 2 were supposed to be launched in 2010 and the last one in 2011. But i never heard any news of that.
> 
> When the first one was launched in 2009, it was everywhere in the news but i haven't heard anything according to the wiki 2011, will see the launch of last sub in Arihant class.
> 
> I just wanna know about revised dates.



Well one thing is true that L&T completed the Hull of 2nd sub last year only and it has been handed over to SSC , Vizag 
Now navy is quite secretive about the sub program , more than it is about IAC Program
U must know that a ship is not launched when the hull is complete but after some sub systems are complete then it is launched , when u look at the fact that Hull of INS Arihant was complete in late 2007 ,while it was launched in mid 2009 after more than 18 months , so my guess is that we should expect 2nd sub to launch by sept-oct 2011
with commission in late 2013 or early 2014 , 2 yrs after INS Arihant

3rd Sub is expected to launch in yr 2013 to be commission in 2015 , 

4th sub will be launched in 2016 , with commission in 2018 ,
The delay in 4th sub is becoz approval for this sub was given late ie it was not part of original MOD plan which called for 3 SSBN costing a total of Rs 12000 cr
Current Plan calls for 2 SSBN weighing 6500 ton , followed by 2 SSBN weighing 7000 SSBN capable of carrying 8 K-x Missiles

These are 2 be followed by 4 SSN based on Akula II Design with construction between 2016-2027

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

So in all 8 nuke sub ??/


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> So in all 8 nuke sub ??/



Well ,
The Navy wanted 10 Nuclear Subs ie 4 SSBN + 6 SSN
But MOD has only given the go ahead for 8 N Subs
Earlier MOD had decided on 6 Subs , 3 SSBN and 3 SSN , all of them based on Arihant Class Design , But now it has changed its mind 

However in Indian Parlance Nuclear attack subs will only be used as part of CBG , they will not be used for attacking Surface ships , that task will be carried out by 12 Diesel Electric Subs which India will operate alongside Nuclear Subs 

The Reason why Indian Navy had Requested for 4 SSBN was becoz it wants to ensure that 2 Subs arned with N Tiped Ballistic Missiles remain at sea at all time , this will ensure Survivability of 24-32 Nuclear War Head at time of a first Nuclear attack

Navy had also Requested for 6 SSN so as to ensure that 2 Subs will be there to provide escort to CBGs and 2 Subs remain for attacking Surface ships or Carrying out Conventional Land Attack Missions using Nirbhay
This was requested to ensure that 4 out of 6 SSN remain at sea at all time
However this request was not accepted by MOD which decided that SSN Fleet will only operate as part of Carrier Escort , while land attack missions would be carried out by Destroyers , Hence MOD decided to give go ahead for only 4 SSN which will ensure 2-3 SSN remain at sea at all time to provide Escort for 2 CBG deployed by India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

@Archie..
very good posts..I guess the no. of nuke Subs will increase in coming years ..Because 8 nuclear submarines are just not enough for a navy of our size.
BTW a total of 24 Diesel-electric submarines are planned for Navy..
12 Foreign+12 Desi..


----------



## Archie

jha said:


> @Archie..
> very good posts..I guess the no. of nuke Subs will increase in coming years ..Because 8 nuclear submarines are just not enough for a navy of our size.
> BTW a total of 24 Diesel-electric submarines are planned for Navy..
> 12 Foreign+12 Desi..



Jha ji , when do u expect India to role out Desi Diesel Sub 
Frankly i dont even see us working on an Indian Diesel Sub before 2022 with Commissioning begining in 2032 Also i dont even see navt ordering more than 4 Subs at one time , simply becoz navy is more interested in Indegenous SSN than SSK , 
Given the choice Navy would like to order 4 additional SSN instead of ssk


----------



## jha

Archie said:


> Jha ji , when do u expect India to role out Desi Diesel Sub
> *Frankly i dont even see us working on an Indian Diesel Sub before 2022 with Commissioning begining in 2032 *Also i dont even see navt ordering more than 4 Subs at one time , simply becoz navy is more interested in Indegenous SSN than SSK ,
> Given the choice Navy would like to order 4 additional SSN instead of ssk



hehehehe..lets hope Shipyards get their act together ..


----------



## angeldemon_007

> These are 2 be followed by 4 SSN based on Akula II Design with construction between 2016-2027


Any source for this Akula II information ?/



> BTW a total of 24 Diesel-electric submarines are planned for Navy..
> 12 Foreign+12 Desi..


There is no indication of any desi SSK. Also right now shipyards should just concentrate on 12 subs.
Although after completion of those 12 subs, anything is possible. IN is not interested but if shipyards present a cost-effective and technological better case against MOD then some desi SSK might be possible.


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> Any source for this Akula II information ?/
> 
> 
> There is no indication of any desi SSK. Also right now shipyards should just concentrate on 12 subs.
> Although after completion of those 12 subs, anything is possible. IN is not interested but if shipyards present a cost-effective and technological better case against MOD then some desi SSK might be possible.



Well 
AK Antony had said that navy will build SSN s after completion of the SSBNs 
Directorate of Naval Design had submitted 3 Proposals

01. A 4500 Ton design for attack sub capable of launching Cruise Missiles and anti ship missiles , This design is influenced by the French Baracuda Class and will also have a lot in common with Scorpene class being built in India , However one short comming with this design is that it is pure attack sub , it cannot be modified to launch Ballistic missile , This sub could launch Brahmos ONLY or an advance version of Brahmos which could hit targets at 550 Km

02. This design is based on a Modified Arihant class or Akula I Hull , It will weigh 7000-7500 Tons and would be capable of launching Cruise Missiles like Nirbhay and could also be modified to launch Ballistic Missiles if required . This kind of Sub will be of the same size as Royal Navy HMS Astute and could also feature European sub systems and Noise Reduction Features

03. Third Design is for a larger Sub based on Akula II Design and weighing 8500-9000 Tons
Now Indian Navy is quite impressed with Akula II Class Sub , as well as its capability to carry 28 Cruise Missiles 
Since they will also be getting 1-2 of these subs on 10 yr lease , they have requested MOD for SSNs based on AKULA II design
and by operating these subs for 10 yrs valuable knowledge gained by crew and Techies could be used for building an improved version Based on Akula II , SAME AS Arihant was based on design of Akula I

Certain guys at SSC and DND were more interested in First or second option than the 3rd one becoz it would have been easier as compared to 3rd option which would require additional 3-4 Yr for design 
However navy had stuck to its gun that it wants the option to launch ballistic missiles for all its N subs should there be a crises and thankfully Antony Listened to them


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Certain guys at SSC and DND were more interested in First or second option than the 3rd one becoz it would have been easier as compared to 3rd option which would require additional 3-4 Yr for design
> However navy had stuck to its gun that it wants the option to launch ballistic missiles for all its N subs should there be a crises and thankfully Antony Listened to them


First design is also good but the only problem is that it can use only Cruise Missiles.
But I hope Navy's demand is accepted. 28 Cruise Missiles on one sub would be deadly.
I think now Directorate of Naval Design should start working on this 3rd design. So that by the time Arihant series is over in 2016, our shipyards can start working on SSN.


----------



## jha

*Navy to operate Viraat aircraft carrier for another decade*

NEW DELHI: The navy is planning to operate its lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat , which has already completed 50 years of service, for another decade, a top official said here Wednesday.

Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Foreign Cooperation and Intelligence) Rear Admiral Anil Kumar Chawla said that INS Viraat, which celebrated its golden jubilee year in 2009, will be operated till 2020.

However, he said this will be possible only if its ageing Sea Harrier fighter aircraft fleet is available for ship-borne operations.

Viraat, a Centaur class aircraft carrier of British origin, had served for 28 years from 1959 as HMS Hermes in the Royal British Navy before it was transferred to India in 1987.

In the Indian Navy, Viraat has completed nearly 23 years of its operational life and is one of the oldest aircraft carriers in naval operation at present.

Its fighter aircraft complement is the British-origin Sea Harrier, about 30 of which were inducted into the Indian Navy in 1983. The navy has lost about 20 of these aircraft in crashes over the years and about 10 are left in service now.

Interestingly, the navy's Republic Day parade tableau this year will feature the Viraat and the naval air wing's new acquisition, the Russian-made MiG-29K carrier-borne fighter jets, Chawla said.

India is also building an Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) at the Cochin Shipyard, which is expected to be launched in the waters later this year or early next year. "From launch to get the IAC operational, it could take about four to five years," he said.

The navy plans to have the IAC, to be called INS Vikrant, ready for operations by 2014-15, Chawla said, adding that the naval variant of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) would be the fighter jet for the 40,000-tonne IAC.

With India also scheduled to get delivery of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier from Russia by late 2012 or early 2013, the navy is hoping to operate two aircraft carriers by the middle of this decade.

Karwar naval facility in Karnataka is expected to be the home base for Admiral Gorshkov, which was purchased by India in 2004 and rechristened INS Vikramaditya.

The refit of Gorshkov, for which India agreed to pay $2.34 billion in 2009 instead of the earlier agreed price of $1.5-billion, is in progress at the Sevmash shipyard in Russia.

India has bought 16 MiG-2Ks for Gorshkov and the first lot of the fighter jets has been delivered. These fighter jets are at present operating out of Goa. There are plans for buying 29 more of these aircraft for the navy soon.

The Republic Day parade tableau will also feature photographs of HMS Trincomalee, the oldest ship afloat in the world as of today. Tricomalee was built at the Bombay Dockyard in 1817 and is celebrating its 275th anniversary this year. 

Navy to operate Viraat aircraft carrier for another decade - The Economic Times


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jha said:


> *Navy to operate Viraat aircraft carrier for another decade*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The navy is planning to operate its lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat , which has already completed 50 years of service, for another decade, a top official said here Wednesday.
> 
> Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Foreign Cooperation and Intelligence) Rear Admiral Anil Kumar Chawla said that INS Viraat, which celebrated its golden jubilee year in 2009, will be operated till 2020.
> 
> However, he said this will be possible only if its ageing Sea Harrier fighter aircraft fleet is available for ship-borne operations.
> 
> Viraat, a Centaur class aircraft carrier of British origin, had served for 28 years from 1959 as HMS Hermes in the Royal British Navy before it was transferred to India in 1987.
> 
> In the Indian Navy, Viraat has completed nearly 23 years of its operational life and is one of the oldest aircraft carriers in naval operation at present.
> 
> Its fighter aircraft complement is the British-origin Sea Harrier, about 30 of which were inducted into the Indian Navy in 1983. The navy has lost about 20 of these aircraft in crashes over the years and about 10 are left in service now.
> 
> Interestingly, the navy's Republic Day parade tableau this year will feature the Viraat and the naval air wing's new acquisition, the Russian-made MiG-29K carrier-borne fighter jets, Chawla said.
> 
> India is also building an Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) at the Cochin Shipyard, which is expected to be launched in the waters later this year or early next year. "From launch to get the IAC operational, it could take about four to five years," he said.
> 
> The navy plans to have the IAC, to be called INS Vikrant, ready for operations by 2014-15, Chawla said, adding that the naval variant of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) would be the fighter jet for the 40,000-tonne IAC.
> 
> With India also scheduled to get delivery of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier from Russia by late 2012 or early 2013, the navy is hoping to operate two aircraft carriers by the middle of this decade.
> 
> Karwar naval facility in Karnataka is expected to be the home base for Admiral Gorshkov, which was purchased by India in 2004 and rechristened INS Vikramaditya.
> 
> The refit of Gorshkov, for which India agreed to pay $2.34 billion in 2009 instead of the earlier agreed price of $1.5-billion, is in progress at the Sevmash shipyard in Russia.
> 
> India has bought 16 MiG-2Ks for Gorshkov and the first lot of the fighter jets has been delivered. These fighter jets are at present operating out of Goa. There are plans for buying 29 more of these aircraft for the navy soon.
> 
> The Republic Day parade tableau will also feature photographs of HMS Trincomalee, the oldest ship afloat in the world as of today. Tricomalee was built at the Bombay Dockyard in 1817 and is celebrating its 275th anniversary this year.
> 
> Navy to operate Viraat aircraft carrier for another decade - The Economic Times




Not surprising. Whether the Harriers will be in service for another decade will be the question?
Likely scenario: INS Viraat will get recycled in to a helicopter carrier and as an adjunct to the Amphibious Sea-Lift ships i.e. 'Jalashwa' analogues and LSTs. In that role, the air-wing will include AEW, ASW and VERTREP choppers. Who knows, maybe a navalised version of the Chinook!


----------



## SpArK

*India Navy to induct new fleet tanker on Friday​*








NEW DELHI (PTI): Expanding its strategic reach, Indian Navy will induct a new Italy-made fleet tanker on Friday in its inventory boosting its blue-water capabilities.

The tanker, christened INS Deepak, is being inducted under a 159 million Euros contract for procuring two fleet tankers, of which the second one would be inducted by the middle of this year, Navy officials said here.

INS Deepak and Shakti have been built in Italy by European defence major Fincantieri Cantieri Navali and will join the two older fleet tankers, INS Jyoti and INS Aditya, being operated by Navy.

Fleet tankers help in extending the operational range of naval warships including destroyers, frigates and other warships to operate away from shores for longer periods without returning to harbour for replenishment.

*With a full-load displacement of 27,500 tonnes, the 175-metre long INS Deepak will be able to carry 17,900 tonnes of cargo, including 15,250 tonnes of fuel. Equipped with four AK-630 guns, the large ship has an endurance of 10,000 nautical miles at a speed of 16 knots.*

Under its doctrine, the Navy has cleared its intent to develop a maritime force with capabilities to protect its interests and assets in its area of influence.

*The Navy has embarked on a major modernisation programme as it has placed orders for over 40 warships with Indian shipyards, which include the six Scorpene submarines and the indigenous aircraft carrier.*

Its biggest warship, aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, is also undergoing refit at a Russian shipyard and three more Talwar-class stealth frigates are being built in Russia.

The Navy is also working on a programme for acquiring six submarines under Project-75 India and also plans to procure Landing Platform Decks (LPDs) in near future.

India Navy to induct new fleet tanker on Friday - Brahmand.com


----------



## jha

*HOW ABOUT THIS...*

*Indian Navy accelerates Nuclear Submarine programme*






*New Delhi. The Indian Navy has begun construction of second and third of its nuclear submarines, speeding up the indigenous underwater capability programme.* 


According to well placed sources, while work on Arihant, the first nuclear submarine that was launched in 2010, was going on as scheduled, construction of the hull and sub components of the remaining two submarines was also underway. Considerable experience has been built from the development of Arihant, and the successive two submarines would be successively more potent with more power and punch.






The Indian Navy also hopes to get the nuclear powered K-152 Nerpa from Russia around March 2011, and that would help Indian officers and seamen in gaining renewed experience in operating nuclear vessels. Indian crews are already training on board the vessel, an Akula-II class 12,000 tonne submarine.

Russia, as part of the Soviet Union, had given the first nuclear vessel to India in the late 1980s on a 10-year lease, but whatever experience Indian sailors got on operating it was lost as most of them have retired and the programme was not renewed.

There was no official confirmation on what is happening on building the nuclear submarine capability, but Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma, told newsmen on his Navy Day press conference that the Naval Headquarters was aware that the Navys submarine fleet was getting old and required a renewed effort to build an honourable number of both nuclear and conventional submarines.

Arihant itself is due to be commissioned in 2012.

Naval sources indicated that some of the Indian warships could be equipped with nuclear arms as part of Indias No-First-Use-But-Massive-Retaliation Policy.

We have Arihant. It is there. We have a triad in place now, but we have to use it as effectively as possible. We will have Arihant going within two years. There is progress in the project, despite some initial hiccups, the Naval Chief said without giving any details.

Self reliance through indigenization is absolutely essential, he significantly stressed.

It may be noted that in the coming years, the Indian Navys submarine fleet could come down to as low as only eight submarines, from its existing strength of 15. And these are also old despite some periodic upgrades. The Navy has 10 Soviet vintage Kilo class submarines and four German HDWs. The 15th is a very old Foxtrot class, and set to be decommissioned.

Responding to a question by India Strategic, he observed: There was a downward trend because of the gap that took place. For 17 years, we didnt commission any indigenous submarine. That is why this gap took place.

Conceding that there was a delay in the Scorpene programme, Admiral Verma said that it was now on track.
The French DCNS has reportedly offered two more submarines to make up for the depletion in addition to the six Scorpenes it plans to deliver from 2014 onwards. The Scorpenes are being build at the state-run Mazagon Docks Ltd. (MDL). 






Admiral Verma said that the emphasis was on strengthening all the dimensions, and with data links and indigenous combat management systems, be they surface, sub-surface and air. And that the Navy had also decided to order four more Boeing P8-I maritime reconnaissance and anti-ubmarine warfare aircraft from the United States. The maritime and coastal surveillance and protection was of paramount interest so as to prevent a repeat of 26/11/2008 terror attacks by Pakistani saboteurs.

The Navy and Indian Coast Guard (ICG) are going to use a number of networked aircraft and other assets to monitor the seas, and the Navy is also acquiring Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance (MRMR) aircraft to further augment its surveillance capabilities.

The first P8-I, the metal for which has already been cut at Boeings Seattle factory, is due for delivery in January 2013, around the time this hi-tech aircraft is also delivered to the US Navy. Admiral Verma and a high level visited the US recently and he said he was happy that the production of this extremely modern and capable aircraft was on track.

One good thing about the Indian Navy, he pointed out, was its capacity to design its warships, and integrate them with state-of-the-art sensors. All future development programmes are aimed at inducting the highest available levels of technology into the indigenous military industrial stream.

He reminded that the Navy Day is marked to commemorate the daring and innovative actions taken by our Navy during the 1971 conflict that helped contribute to Indias resounding victory. The Navy Day is an occasion to remember our war heroes and rededicate ourselves to the service of the nation. Indeed, the theme of this Navy Week, Glorious Wake, Vibrant Future, reflects this very sentiment.

Admiral Verma said that over the past year, the Indian Navy had maintained a high tempo of operations. Our ships, submarines and aircraft have conducted sustained operations towards safeguarding our maritime interests. We have operated in tandem with navies of friendly nations in the form of naval exercises, as well as cooperative security initiatives in support of our foreign policy. We have consolidated our coastal security organisation and infrastructure. In addition, we have moved steadily forward in our quest for greater indigenisation of our equipment along with nurturing of our human resources.

Elaborating, he pointed out, There were 36 ships and submarines on order in various Indian shipyards now, and largely on-track.

The construction of the first Indigenous Aircraft Carrier at Kochi was progressing satisfactorily, though with some initial hiccups, and the refurbishment of Vikramaditya  aka Gorshkov  in Russia was doing well.

Russian sources told India Strategic that work on Gorshkov was at a satisfactory pace and the ship was due for delivery before the Navy Day in December 2012 under the Russian governments sovereign guarantee. Indian officers and crew are supervising and training on it.

Admiral Verma said that while the Navys first stealth frigate INS Shivalik was already commissioned, two more ships of the same class were on the anvil.

Then, three Kolkatta class Destroyers, four advanced anti-submarine corvettes, four offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), and a second sailing ship, were in various stages of construction.

In addition, five more OPVs, two Cadets Training Ships had been ordered from private shipyards, while the Government had also sanctioned four modern Landing Platforms Docks (LPDs) and a second line of six advanced submarines under Project 75 with high ToT levels. Apparently, the Navy is happy with INS Jalashwa, the decommissioned LPD USS Trenton that it bought for a pittance from the US in 2007 for amphibious role concepts.






The second line of submarines will have higher levels of underwater capability with Air Independent Propulsion (AIP).

There are also three follow-on ships of the Talwar class from Russia and two replenishment tankers from Italy, both due shortly.

Admiral Verma said that Mid-life Upgrades (MLUs) on 13 Rajput (erstwhile Kashin) and Godavari Class were also being conducted to significantly modernise them as 21st Century combatants.

As for naval aviation, Admiral Verma said that while the naval variant of the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft was progressing, the Navy was training on the six carrier capable Mig 29Ks it had received from Russia at INS Hansa in Goa. A total of 16 plus 29 of these aircraft had been ordered.

It may be noted that the Navy is also looking for bigger aircraft carriers, of 60,000 tonnes plus, and it is possible that it would build them with foreign collaboration. Indigenous capability though is the key.

These carriers would launch the aircraft by catapults and land them by arrestor wires. Some presentations are reported to have been made by US companies in this regard, as only they have the technology.

There was emphasis on strengthening the helicopter fleet also.

Admiral Verma observed that the Navy was stepping up the technological training facilities for its officers as a high degree of competence was needed in operating modern warfare assets. This would enable the officers and men to move to civilian assignments also after retirement. 

..:: India Strategic ::. Indian Navy: Indian Navy accelerates Nuclear Submarine programme


----------



## truthseeker2010

Already posted....


----------



## kali

> The Pakistan Navy is reportedly negotiating for the purchase of 3 Type 214 submarines, all of which to be built in Pakistan. During the IDEAS 2008 exhibition, the HDW chief Walter Freitag told &#8220;The commercial contract has been finalised up to 95 per cent,&#8221; he said. The first submarine would be delivered to the Pakistan Navy in 64 months after signing of the contract while the rest would be completed successively in 12 months.[5][6]
> In November of 2008, Pakistan signed a contract for three Type 214 submarines at a cost of $1 Billion. The Type 214 submarines will be built with German help at Karachi Naval Engineering Works



Why Indian navy spent $11 Billion for same class submarine.


----------



## SpArK

*Naval Tableau For The Republic Day Parade 2011​*






Chindits: Photo : Naval Tableau For The Republic Day Parade 2011


----------



## jha

*India goes for 3 more Scorpenes..Total no. of Scorpenes = 6+3=9*

YouTube - India to buy 3 French Scorpene submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Devil

This is a good news. As now Mazgaon docks have ToT, so should not take more time to build these subs. I hope they should have AIP installed on these new 3 subs along with last 2 of the original 6 subs contracted.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

I would rather make it in France. this will bring the submarines into the navy faster.


----------



## RadyLeo

satishkumarcsc said:


> I would rather make it in France. this will bring the submarines into the navy faster.



Indian Navy would have been better of if half of the Scorpenes are to be build in France. It could have had faster Induction.

But thanks to the Special Interests of our DPSU Unions, our National Security is compromised.. Damn... 

Hopefully by 2020 India will have adequate Submarine force to safeguard our Nations Maritime Interests.


----------



## angeldemon_007

I have checked the web, the only source for this news of scorpene sub is from Vishal Thapar. I don't know whether this news is credible or not ?

@ SpArK
What is that model in that pic. It looks like some helicopter carrier like Mistral.


----------



## SpArK

angeldemon_007 said:


> I have checked the web, the only source for this news of scorpene sub is from Vishal Thapar. I don't know whether this news is credible or not ?
> 
> @ SpArK
> What is that model in that pic. It looks like some helicopter carrier like Mistral.



Even ive been looking for another credible source on this... The video talks about delays and then states 3 more.. quite confusing indeed.


----------



## blackops

I think so it is an iac model it is an ac not a dedicated hc


angeldemon_007 said:


> I have checked the web, the only source for this news of scorpene sub is from Vishal Thapar. I don't know whether this news is credible or not ?
> 
> @ SpArK
> What is that model in that pic. It looks like some helicopter carrier like Mistral.


----------



## KS

Do SSBNs also have escorts or they are lonely killers ?


----------



## blackops

No ssbn submariens bont have escort to protect them they tend to work alone


Karthic Sri said:


> Do SSBNs also have escorts or they are lonely killers ?


----------



## SpArK

*Indian Navy's New Fleet Tanker Deepak Commissioned*








---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------







[Statement (abridged):] INS Deepak, the first of the two fleet tankers built by Italy's Fincanteri was commissioned into the Indian Navy at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai today. At the commissioning ceremony which was held on the Helicopter deck of INS Deepak, the ships Commanding Officer, Captain VK Madhusoodanan, read out the commissioning warrant which was followed by the hoisting of the National flag and the Naval Ensign for the first time and breaking of the Commissioning pennant on the ships mast. The RM unveiled the Ship's name plaque thus marking the formal induction of INS Deepak into the Indian Navy and the Western Fleet.

Designed by Fincanteri Shipyard specifically for the Indian Navy, this ship is one of the largest ships of the navy, 175 metres long, 25 metres wide and has a full load displacement of 27,500 tonnes. The ship has been designed, constructed and delivered in a record time of 27 months and is a second generation ship. The erstwhile Deepak, commissioned in Nov 1967 was decommissioned in Apr 1996 after a glorious 29 years of service in the navy. She is of double hull configuration in keeping with the latest MARPOL and SOLAS regulations. Though INS Deepak is essentially a tanker it is a thoughtfully designed and versatile platform capable of a large number of roles. In addition to its traditional role of supplying fuel to ships at sea, the ship is also capable of transporting and supplying ammunitions, materials and provisions. It is also capable of undertaking Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) operations with its modern medical health facilities.

The Deepak class Fleet tankers will be the mainstay tankers/ support ships of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century. The ship has a maximum draft of 9.1 m and displacement of 27000 tons of which a large percentage (17900 tons) is the cargo carrying capacity. This includes 15250 tons of fuel, 510 tons of solid cargo (including ammunition and spares) and 6 containers. The ship has a maximum speed of 20 knots and an endurance of 10,000 Nautical miles at a speed of 16 knots. The ship is equipped with four AK-630 guns for close defence supplied by Ordnance Factory Board and high&#8211;tech fire control system supplied by Bharat Electronics Limited. In addition the ship has sophisticated electronic surveillance and communication equipment supplied by Bharat Electronics Limited. The ship is also capable of carrying an integrated helicopter flight and can stage all helicopters being used by the Indian Navy.

The ship is specially designed to function as a command platform. The sensors and other equipment fitted onboard have a large percentage of indigenously manufactured components, especially the communication and Combat Information Management System. The ship has state -of -the art aviation facilities and can operate various types of helicopters from its deck including the Seaking and the indigenously manufactured ALH. The ship presently has a crew of 15 Officers and 182 sailors.


----------



## SpArK

*Meet INS Deepak, Navy's new super-tanker​*






Mumbai: The Navy has a new addition - the INS Deepak was commissioned by Defence Minister AK Antony this morning.

The tanker for refuelling ships was constructed and delivered in a record 27 months.

*The INS Deepak can refuel four ships simultaneously. * 

INS Deepak, the Italian-built fleet tanker, is 175-metre long and 25-metre wide. It can carry 15,250 tonnes of liquid cargo, 510 tonnes of ammunition, missiles, and rockets.

"It is a great moment for Indian Navy and 2011 will see more acquisitions and commissioning to strengthen the maritime security," Antony said after unveiling the ship's name plaque, marking the formal induction of INS Deepak.

He said that Navy has embarked on an ambitious ship-building programme to provide it with the required maritime assets to meet its mandate.

"Indian defence shipyards are working to their full capacity to meet the country's warship requirements," he said.

"India's continued presence in Indian Ocean waters necessitates pursuing our strategic and diplomatic interests; for which a ship such as Deepak, with an ability to sustain the Indian fleets at sea for prolonged periods, is a vital asset," he added.

(With PTI inputs)


Read more at: Meet INS Deepak, Navy's new super-tanker


----------



## angeldemon_007

I just found the list of IN's future procurement after the 36 already ordered ships (but source is Wiki). It is from an older post.

*Planned ships and submarines (Total ~91)*
Ships of the Indian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ SpArK
> What is that model in that pic. It looks like some helicopter carrier like Mistral.



That's INS Viraat, you can see the small ski jump and Sea Harriers.




Karthic Sri said:


> Do SSBNs also have escorts or they are lonely killers ?




AFAIK they do have escorts in form of another SSN, because they are high value targets and possibly the most important part of the nuclear triad, because they don't have a fixed location and are hard to detect. So protecting them with another SSN like the Akula class is a logical step.


----------



## rajan_united

I wonder *How potent is Anti-Submarine Warefare *?


----------



## Joe Shearer

sancho said:


> That's INS Viraat, you can see the small ski jump and Sea Harriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK they do have escorts in form of another SSN, because they are high value targets and possibly the most important part of the nuclear triad, because they don't have a fixed location and are hard to detect. So protecting them with another SSN like the Akula class is a logical step.



Without claiming any naval expertise, one had the exact opposite impression. Precisely because SSBNs don't have a fixed location and hard to detect, they tend to go off by themselves. The proximity of another hunter-killer submarine means two things: doubling the chances of detection, and uncertainty about the identity of the nearby hunter-killer until it is too late. So they prefer to sail alone.


----------



## Dash

rajan_united said:


> I wonder *How potent is Anti-Submarine Warefare *?


currently we are not that potent, but we will be there shortly.


----------



## truthseeker2010

* Indian Navy sailing ship INS Sudarshini hits water *

Indian Navy has named its new sailing ship as INS Sudarshini on commissioning at a later date. The ship is a follow on class of INS Tarangini. Sudarshini means &#8220;Beautiful Lady.&#8221; Smt Letha Sushil, her self a sudarshini, spouse of Vice Admiral KN Sushil, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Naval Command launched Navy&#8217;s next sail training ship at Goa Shipyard today.

INS Tarangani, named after waves is a three-masted Barque in sailing parlance i.e. square rigged on the Fore and Main masts and fore and aft rigged on Mizzen mast. The ship has been designed by Mr. Colin Muddie, a famous Naval Architect and yacht designer of U.K. and built by Goa Shipyard Ltd. Reputed firms from U.K have supplied the sailing rig.

INS Tarangini was commissioned on 11 Nov 1997, and is primarily meant for the sail training of cadets. She also conducts sail training capsules for cadets of the National Defence Academy, Naval Academy and INS Shivaji, the training establishment for technical cadets.


----------



## truthseeker2010

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/INS_Sudarshini_launch.jpg

INS Sudarshini launch


----------



## angeldemon_007

IN was looking for 16 advanced multi-role naval helicopters. How is that deal going on ??/Any progress...?///


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Navy foils piracy bid off Lakshadweep*

A Coast Guard Dornier maritime recce aircraft operating from the Southern Naval Command in Kochi on Friday morning thwarted a piracy attempt by two skiffs closing in on a merchant vessel about 300 nautical miles off Lakshadweep.

The Dornier, which was on a routine surveillance sortie, sighted two white skiffs in the vicinity of the Bahamas-flagged container carrier CMA CGM Berdi. &#8220;The aircraft descended and passed over the skiffs and chased them away. A mother vessel (a hijacked Thai trawler) Prantalay was also sighted by the patrol aircraft in the area,&#8221; said the Navy in a media communiqué.

For the last two months, the Navy and the Coast Guard have been maintaining vigil west of the Lakshadweep Islands for pirate boats. &#8220;This has been extremely effective and the area has been free of piracy incidents,&#8221; the Navy said.

&#8220;Because of the timely arrival of the aircraft, the merchant vessel is now safe and heading for its next port of call in East Asia. The suspicious mother vessel Prantalay continues to be monitored by the Navy and the Coast Guard units. Anti-piracy patrols and surveillance over the East Arabian Sea will continue in order to assure merchant vessels using the international shipping lanes in the Arabian sea of their security,&#8221; the release added.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## satishkumarcsc

sudhir007 said:


>



I see an extra mast there...what is it?


----------



## EastWest

can any 1 post the latest pic of IAC-1???


----------



## angeldemon_007

Navy to induct mechanised craft for landings on beaches

Jan 30 (PTI) Looking to augment itsamphibious warfare capabilities, the Indian Navy is planningto induct 10 mechanised craft to enable troop landings onbeaches.

A Request for Information (RFI) in this regard hasbeen issued by the Navy in which it has asked global vendorsto supply the craft within a specific time frame, Navyofficials said here.

The mechanised craft would be deployed in both easternand western sea board to support troop landings at Andaman andNicobar islands and Lakshadweep on the western side.

The 55-tonne capacity craft can be carried on boardthe Navy''s five large Landing Ship Tank (LST) vessels of theMagar and Shardul class.

It can launch 150 troops and their warfare equipment,along with a T-90/T-72 battle tank, two infantry combatvehicles, two 2.5-tonne trucks or four light motor vehicles toenemy shores.

It will also be able to operate out of Landing PontoonDock INS Jalashwa, which was procured by the Indian navy forits amphibious operations.

"The craft could be used for multiple operationsranging from troop landing to rescue operations at the enemyshores.

Besides carrying troops, it must also carry theirmaterial to suit day and night operations," an official said.

The craft with its twin diesel engines can go up to 25knots in speed with full cargo load.

The water jet based engines can support the 23 metrelong vessel till 200 nautical miles from the shore.

The vessel should be suitable for all kinds of day andnight operations and as per Navy''s requirement should have twomounted heavy machine guns with hands-free communication sets.

For protection of the troops during landing, the craftis well guarded by protective steel plates.

The tri-services Andaman and Nicobar frequentlycarries out exercises and war-games keeping amphibious battlezone scenarios in mind.


----------



## IndianTiger

ejaz007 said:


> *India's Scorpene Subs Delayed*
> By vivek raghuvanshi, NEW DELHI
> Published: 21 Jul 2009 17:50
> 
> Technical problems are delaying India's Scorpene submarine program, Defence Minister A. K Antony told Parliament July 20.
> 
> "On account of some teething problems, absorption of technology and delays in augmentation of industrial infrastructure and procurement of Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL) purchased materials (MPM), slippage in the delivery schedule is expected. Delay in scheduled delivery of submarines is likely to have an impact on the envisaged submarine force levels," Antony said.
> 
> The program got underway in 2005, when India licensed the right to build six Scorpenes for $3.9 billion from France. Construction of the first, second and third submarine began in December 2006, December 2007 and August 2008 respectively. The first sub was to have been delivered in December 2012, with one more each year through 2017, said Antony.
> 
> The Navy currently operates 16 submarines, including two Foxtrots due to retire. By 2012, there will be only nine submarines left, said a senior Indian Navy official.
> 
> The official noted that China is building several nuclear submarines to add to its sub fleet of roughly 30 modern boats and a few dozen older ones.
> 
> India's Scorpene Subs Delayed - Defense News



After delays, Scorpene submarine now on track: Navy chief
NEW DELHI: Admitting there was a downward trend in its submarine programme, Indian Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma Thursday said the gap would be covered when the nation gets six highly advanced French Scorpene vessels being built at a Mumbai shipyard. 

"There was a downward trend because of the gap that took place. For 17 years, we didn't commission any indigenous submarine. That is why this gap took place," Verma told reporters ahead of Navy Day to be celebrated Saturday. 

But he said the loopholes would be plugged when the Mazgaon Dock Ltd in Mumbai completes the ongoing Project-75 for six French Scorpene submarines that has already suffered almost a three-year delay. 

"I think the Scorpene programme is on track. Yes there was some delay at some point of time. Now we are working to get Project-75, which will help us cover the gap," he said. 

The Indian Navy is facing a grave shortage of submarines. In another five-six years, more than half of its present fleet of 15 ageing diesel-electric submarines - 10 Russian Kilo-class, four German HDW and one Foxtrot - will become obsolete. 

According to Project-75, the vessels were to roll out one per year from 2012 onwards. But that won't happen and the navy now hopes that first submarine will sail in 2015. 

Even the project cost escalated beyond the total Rs.20,000 crore as was initially agreed between the Indian defence ministry and the French company DCNS, which is fabricating the submarines. 

In any naval war, submarines are believed to game-changers. And if armed with nuclear-tipped missiles, the vessel can be the most effective deterrent in present times. 

The US and Russia plan to retain over 60 percent of their nuclear weapons in the shape of submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBM) fitted on nuclear-powered submarines. 

Though India does not have nuclear submarines or SLBM capabilities at present, it hopes to move forward by inducting the Akula-II class attack submarine K-152 Nerpa on a 10-year lease from Russia. 

The 8,140-tonne submarine was to be delivered to the Indian Navy by December. But that is unlikely to happen now as the hand-over of the submarine got delayed and it would come only in 2011.


----------



## jha

*Messing in our waters will not be tolerated: Navy chief*

NEW DELHI: The Navy's sinking of a pirate 'mother vessel' off the Lakshadweep Islands will send a "strong message" to the sea brigands that India will not tolerate their nefarious designs anywhere near its waters, Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma told TOI on Sunday.

"There is no question of anybody messing in our waters or area... it's absolutely unacceptable to us," Admiral Verma said.

This comes after naval fast attack craft INS Cankarso sank Prantalay, a hijacked Thai trawler being used as a mother vessel by Somali pirates to carry out attacks for the last nine months, after a hot chase on Friday night. In the well-executed operation, the Navy apprehended 15 pirates as well as rescued 20 Thai and Myanmar nationals who had been taken hostage on board Prantalay. "The pirates are being interrogated... they are being brought to Mumbai for legal proceedings," Admiral Verma said.

Pirates have begun to operate with impunity far away from their bases in and around Somalia since last year, with some even launching attacks in the eastern Arabian Sea near the Lakshadweep Islands.

India in response has deployed some Navy and Coast Guard frigates and fast attack craft, along with patrol aircraft, helicopters and marine commandos, to "locate and disable pirate mother ships and skiffs" and "sanitise" the area.

"After our stepped-up deployment there, the trend is that the pirates have begun to move westwards, back towards the African coast," Admiral Verma said.

A committee of secretaries, headed by cabinet secretary K M Chandrasekhar, will meet this week to take stock of the piracy situation and the measures needed to thwart the sea brigands.

India has already proposed a five-point plan to the UN Security Council to strengthen international cooperation to tackle piracy off the coast of Somalia.

The measures range from tracking the trail of ransom money and conduct of anti-piracy operations under the UN flag to the enactment of national laws to criminalise piracy as defined in the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea. "India and other countries need to strengthen the legal framework to prosecute pirates," Admiral Verma said.

Both Navy and directorate-general of shipping have asked all merchant vessels to adopt "best management practices" in piracy-hit regions, including the creation of a "safe house or room" on the ship by fortifying the bridge or engine room, Admiral Verma said Incidentally, the Navy has warded off close to 30 piracy attempts since October 2008.


----------



## MINK

*Indian Navy plans three aircraft carriers*







The Indian Navy plans to acquire at least three aircraft carriers in the next five to seven years in addition to other procurements.

It plans to acquire sea-based assets for littoral warfare, landing platform docks, and long-range maritime surveillance aircraft.

An Indian Defence Ministry news release said quoting Defence Minister A.K. Antony who asked the Navy to increase Navy-to-Navy contact with the littoral countries of the Indian Ocean. This move comes five years after the service incorporated preparation for littoral warfare as part of the Navys long term doctrine.

Addressing top Indian military commanders at a meeting in Delhi on Oct. 27, Antony said, The complex maritime security environment in our region requires the Navy to maintain a state of perpetual readiness operationally. You must factor in the need to be ready at all times prominently, while planning for the future. At the same time, we need to maintain, and even increase, the momentum of our Navy-to-Navy contact with the littoral countries of the Indian Ocean. Such contacts strengthen professional ties and mutual trust, and streamline interoperability issues.

Antony said New Delhi is committed to the continued deployment of ships and aircraft to improve surveillance off the coast of Maldives and Seychelles to ensure maritime security from piracy.

Antony said, We also need to engage like-minded African states in the Western Indian Ocean Region, such as Mozambique, South Africa, Tanzania and Kenya, to enhance our strengths and contribute to peace and stability, not only in the Asia-Pacific region, but also in the entire Indian Ocean Region.

Source: Indian Defence


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy wants to bombard Nethrani island, for practice

The Indian Navy which has been using Nethrani Island, situated 20 nautical miles from Karwar, for bombardment practice has written to the government to reserve its rights to use the area as target practice location.The Western Ghats Task Force, however, is opposing the move and along with the biodiversity board has written to the naval command at Karwar and the defence ministry to ask Kadamba naval base to find other locations for target practice.

&#8220;This island is very precious. It is the last island that has the Western Ghats&#8217; biodiversity intact and the state government has already declared it as a state biodiversity heritage site. The Navy should understand what that means. It is shocking that the Western Command has written to the Navy headquarters to retain Nethrani Island as a target practice,&#8221; said Ananth Hegde Ashisara, chairman, Karnataka Western Ghats Task Force.

Speaking on the sidelines of a three-day event, Sahyadri Festival, organised by the Save Western Ghats Movement at Mijar village near Mangalore on Friday, Ashisara said, &#8220;Sources in the central government secretariat had told me that the Navy will not let go of the Nethrani Island. But Iam determined to stop this madness of bombarding theisland. It has several types of endangered species, including Nest Swiftlet (a bird) which is in the critically endangered species list. The Corals and many other varieties of fish including white sharks are also found in the area.&#8221;

Ashisar said that the Navy had remarked that the island was uncharted. In reality, the Nethrani Island came under the jurisdictional territory of Uttara Kannada district.

&#8220;I have survey reports to prove it. When called for, I will provide them to the government. Right now I have a bone to chew with the Navy and the defence ministry,&#8221; he said.


----------



## anniyan

*Soon, you can freak out on submarine INS Vela*


Soon, you can freak out on submarine INS Vela | | | Indian Express

CHENNAI: INS Vela, a decommissioned submarine in Visakhapatnam that served the nation for well over three decades, will be brought to Chennai, and displayed as a prized showpiece in the Tamil Nadu Heritage Maritime Museum, a project that is still in conceptual stages.

Addressing the India Maritime Technology Conference (IMTC) 2011 on Friday, Principal Secretary and Commissioner of Archaeology T S Sridhar said the *State had a rich maritime history and tradition spanning over several thousands years. The ancient rulers of the Tamil country especially the imperial Cholas were renowned for their sea power and trade with many countries. To commemorate the ancient maritime glory of the Tamil country, the State government was in the process of setting up a maritime heritage museum and efforts were afoot to bring the decommissioned submarine INS Vela in Visakhapatnam to Chennai and convert it into a museum*. 
The top archaeology official explained to reporters that the maritime museum project Samudra was in its early stages. 
The museum, besides the prized submarine would showcase the ancient sea power wielded by the *Tamil land*.


----------



## sancho

*A nice picture gallery of and from the French and Indian carriers CdG and Viraat:*






http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramis-photos/with/5400797715/

(INS Viraat from page 5 onwards)


----------



## sudhir007

&#8216;Loss of frigate won&#8217;t affect Navy&#8217;

The absence of the INS Vindhyagiri from the Western Naval Command&#8217;s (WNC) fleet will not diminish the offensive or defensive capabilities of the Indian Navy, said officials. Captain Manohar Nambiar, chief public relations officer (Defence) said: &#8220;The warship had limited weaponry, mostly in the form of guns. We have frontline ships.&#8221; The WNCis a critical arm of the Indian Navy as it provides naval defence in the Arabian Sea. Leander or Nilgiri Class frigates were once the &#8216;workhorses&#8217; of the Indian Navy and they currently form the 14th Frigate Squadron.

But of four of the six Nilgiri Frigates have been decommissioned over the years. With INS Vindhyagiri at least temporarily out of the picture, only one warship of this class remains . Navy officials said that Nilgiri Class frigates will be replaced by the new Shivalik Class of ships. The INS Shivalik, the first of the three-ship Project-17 frigates was built at Mazgaon Docks and was commissioned in April 2010.

The Indian Navy has a 130-warship-strong fleet, which includes an aircraft carrier, 20 landing ships, eight destroyers, 12 frigates and 16 attack submarines. A Navy official said, &#8220;Once a ship is decommissioned, it is used for war games. It may be recalled that a similar class ship decommissioned in 1996, was sunk during such practice games in 1997.&#8221;


----------



## Jawad73

Indian warship sunk during &#039;day at sea&#039; for military families &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## GORKHALI

*AKULA COMING THIS MARCH *


----------



## angeldemon_007

Is there any news for 2nd Akula class sub ??/ Are we getting it or not ?//

@PANDORA
Post this in 3d section also. Its a good topic, so that we could have all indian machines in 3d at one place.


----------



## jha

*India to buy 30 Sea Control aircraft by 2020*






In December 2005, India&#8217;s navy floated an RFP for at least 8 new sea control aircraft. Subsequent statements by India&#8217;s Admiral Prakash suggested that they could be looking for as many as 30 aircraft by 2020. Lockheed was invited to bid again, and this time, they were not alone. Bids from a variety of contenders were submitted in April 2007. The plan was for price negotiations to be completed in 2007, with first deliveries to commence within 48 months.

India&#8217;s Ministry of Defence has extreme problems with announced schedules, but their existing fleet was wearing out, international requests for India&#8217;s maritime patrol help are rising, and some action was necessary. By January 2009, India had picked its aircraft: the 737-derivative P-8i Poseidon maritime patrol aircraft.

The competition and refurbishment efforts are being given greater impetus by international developments. In February 2006, IPT reported that warning bells have been sounded at an international summit over the mounting terrorist threats to sea lanes around Indonesia and the Straits of Malacca, which serves as a choke-point for a significant percentage of global shipping. At a subsequent high-level meeting in the United States that included Australia, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Japan and others, Stratfor reported that India was asked to play a major policing role against sea-piracy in the region.

Successful procurement of modern maritime patrol aircraft would certainly expand India&#8217;s capabilities, as its naval responsibilities undergo rapid growth. To the west, India is also undertaking anti-piracy efforts on the East African coast, with a base in Madagascar and a recent military co-operation agreement with Mozambique that includes coastal patrol responsibilities.

The Indian Navy currently relies on its fleet of around 15 Dornier 228-101 aircraft and 12 Israeli Searcher Mark II and Heron unmanned aerial vehicles to monitor India&#8217;s 7,516 km long coastline, 1,197 islands and a 2.01 square km exclusive economic zone.

Additional patrols and interdiction within and beyond that area are undertaken by its 8 ultra-long-range TU-142 Bear aircraft and its 2 remaining IL-38 May Maritime Surveillance Aircraft upgrades to IL-38SD status. Another 3 upgraded IL-38SDs were expected to enter service by end-2008, but the upgrades have been a flashpoint for controversy due to a May 14/07 report from India&#8217;s Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) which said that the first 2 upgraded IL-38SDs are missing essential avionics and weapon systems that are &#8220;seriously limiting their operational capabilities.&#8221;

In November 2005, India&#8217;s $133 million deal for 2 P-3C Orion maritime-optimized patrol and surveillance planes fell through on grounds of expense, support costs, and timing. Apparently, it would have taken 18-24 months for the US Navy to retrofit the aircraft to the Indian Navy&#8217;s specifications, once the lease had been finalized.

In response, December 2005 featured an RFP that sought 8 aircraft, and threw the competition open. Bids were received from various candidates in April 2006, and initial schedules involved a signed contract by the end of 2007, and deliveries by the end of 2009. Of course, that didn&#8217;t happen. A July 2007 Defense News report said that an Indian procurement team would be sending preliminary evaluations to the Defence Ministry by September 2007, which would lead to a short list. A preliminary decision and price negotiations were scheduled to begin &#8220;within two years,&#8221; i.e. by mid-2009.






Experience has demonstrated that price negotiations with India&#8217;s MoD can take years themselves &#8211; or even sink deals entirely, vid. the various collapsed deals for second-hand Mirage 2000 fighter jets. In this case, however, the deal was done by January 2009. By October 2010, India&#8217;s Navy was pushing to extend the buy, and enlarge its fleet of Boeing P-8 Poseidon aircraft.

Weapon and Technology: India to buy 30 Sea control aircraft by 2020


----------



## jha

Now the real question is ..which aircraft/mix of aircrafts are being talked about here..30 P-8I or, a mix of P-8I and other aircrafts..??


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Inquiry ordered into procurement of heavyweight torpedoes for India&#8217;s Project 75 submarines*

India&#8217;s Central Vigilance Commissioner has ordered an inquiry into the procurement of 98 heavyweight torpedoes for the project P-75 submarines of the Indian Navy.


Informed sources told defenseworld.net that the inquiry was ordered on the complaint made by one of the bidders in the tender for procurement of the torpedoes, Atlas Elektronik GMBH of Germany. The complaint was reportedly made by Kai Pelzer, Executive Director of Atlas Elektronik which makes the DM2A4 Seahake heavyweight torpedo. The only other bidder is Italy's Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei (WASS), a subsidiary of the Finmeccanica Group. WASS has offered its Black Shark heavyweight torpedo.

The complaint sets a new trend of an international company directly approaching the CVC for a grievance related to defence procurement and may embolden other companies from taking similar steps if they have allegations of corruption to make.

The complaint refers to irregularities in the conduct of the procurement process, sources said adding that certain specific charges of corruption have been made. The complaint was sent to the CVC which in turn has ordered the inquiry to verify the allegations made. The inquiry was ordered in December 2010.

The heavyweight torpedo is a submarine&#8217;s main anti-ship weapon and is capable of bringing down large naval vessels such as destroyers. India wants to equip the six submarines of the P-75 project currently under construction with these torpedoes.

The P-75 is India&#8217;s most ambitious submarine project in which the French firm DCNS has secured a contract for building six Scorpene submarines under a $4 billion contract signed with France in 2005. This also involves transfer of technology to India&#8217;s state-owned shipyard, MDL and the first submarine from the P-75 project is expected to be with the Indian Navy by 2015.

There have been reports of delays in the construction which have since been sorted out, according to DCNS.


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Indian Navy scouts for amphibious warfare craft*

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy is scouting for a mechanised craft to enable troop landings on beaches to augment its amphibious warfare capability. The navy intends to order 10 such craft.

The navy has issued a request for information to global ship-builders to know if they can deliver the craft to India within the specified time frame and also meet its requirements, a senior naval official told IANS, speaking on condition of anonymity as he was not authorised to speak to the media.

The craft can also be used to ferry military equipment and material between island territories of Andaman and Nicobar on the eastern sea board and Lakshadweep on the western side.

The navy has been using 10 such craft in Andaman and Nicobar islands for years now for inter-island movement, but have de-commissioned six of them. The fresh order will be to augment this capability, he said.

The 55-tonne capacity craft can be carried on board the navy's five large Landing Ship Tank (LST) vessels of the Magar and Shardul class.

The craft will be used to launch either 150 troops and their warfare equipment, a T-90/T-72 battle tank, two infantry combat vehicles, two 2.5-tonne trucks or four light motor vehicles to enemy shores.

It will also be able to operate out of Landing Pontoon Dock INS Jalashwa, which in its earlier avatar was USS Trenton of the US Navy , bought by India in 2007.

Jalashwa, at 17,000-tonne, is the second largest warship of the Indian Navy after its lone 29,000-tonne aircraft carrier INS Viraat .

"The craft will be used for ship-to-shore movement of assault material, equipment and personnel in support of amphibious operations, apart from search and rescue, casualty evacuation, humanitarian relief, and supply and replenishment of warships," the officer said, when asked about the role of these craft.

The 23-metre long craft will have a cargo well and touch maximum speeds of 15 knots in fully-laden condition with an endurance level of six months out of dock or 200 nautical miles at full loading condition. It will be propelled by two diesel engines driving a water jet each.

With capability to operate during both day and night, the navy plans to use the craft for 20 years from induction. The craft will be armed with two mounted heavy machine gun with hands-free communication system with all-round arc of fire or shrapnel along with a protective steel plate to save the gun crew from enemy fire.

Indian Navy scouts for amphibious warfare craft - The Economic Times


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Now the real question is ..which aircraft/mix of aircrafts are being talked about here..30 P-8I or, a mix of P-8I and other aircrafts..??



Given the fact that the article also includes the Dornier 228 to the present fleet, the 30 x aircrafts in future should also include the Saras that IN has ordered to replace them. Then there is the medium range MPA competition and the shore based AWACS competitions, which should be in the role of an "sea control" aircraft as well.

My choice would be, some more fully capable P8Is and Emb 145 MPAs + Emb 145 DRDO AWACS on the lower end, for more cost-effectivness and indigenous developments in these fields. Later we could add NAL RTA MPAs as well, even more cost-effective and indigenous.


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> Given the fact that the article also includes the Dornier 228 to the present fleet, the 30 x aircrafts in future should also include the Saras that IN has ordered to replace them. Then there is the medium range MPA competition and the shore based AWACS competitions, which should be in the role of an "sea control" aircraft as well.
> 
> My choice would be, some more fully capable P8Is and Emb 145 MPAs + Emb 145 DRDO AWACS on the lower end, for more cost-effectivness and indigenous developments in these fields. Later we could add NAL RTA MPAs as well, even more cost-effective and indigenous.



My Choice would be 12-15 P-8I + SAAB 2000 MPAs+ E-2D Hawkeye + keep upgrading Tu-142 ( No one can match its range )..DRDO AWACs +NAL RTA-MPA can be added to augment the fleet..

I just love these ..


----------



## truthseeker2010

Tu-142 would be phased out following P-8


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> My Choice would be 12-15 P-8I + SAAB 2000 MPAs+ E-2D Hawkeye + keep upgrading Tu-142 ( No one can match its range )..DRDO AWACs +NAL RTA-MPA can be added to augment the fleet..



I can understand that E-2s makes sense, if we go for the same as carrier AEWs, but why do you want to add Saab 2000? Emb 145 makes much more sense in terms of commonality and could reduce costs.
The P8Is are meant as a replacement for the Tu 142s and with IFR they can add range and endurance of course, so I doubt that IN will keep them in service for too long.


----------



## Bang Galore

*Indian Navy to buy four more P-8Is aircraft*

BANGALORE: The Indian Navy has decided to exercise its option for an additional four Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft in a bid to boost its maritime patrol capabilities as well as counter piracy threats and the growing Chinese influence in the Indian Ocean.

In a deal expected to range between $1 billion to $1.5 billion, the new aircraft will be in addition to the eight the Navy had ordered in January 2009, for about $2.1 billion. The new contract price is also expected to include the cost of aero-structures and avionics.

The Indian Navy has received the necessary government approvals and has decided to go ahead with the contractual processes to acquire four additional P-8I aircraft under the options clause, Commander PVS Satish, public relations officer for the Indian Navy told The Economic Times.

According to sources, Boeing has already submitted its draft offset contract to the defence ministry last week. The government is considering exercising the option of adding four P-8I aircraft, Dr Vivek Lall, vice-president, Boeing Defence, Space & Security told ET. The P-8I, which is based on the Boeing next-generation 737 commercial airplane, is a variant of the P-8A Poseidon that the defence vendor Boeing is developing for the US Navy. India is the first international customer for the P-8 platform.

The first of the eight P-8I aircraft, which were bought through the direct commercial sales route with Boeing, are expected to be delivered to India within 48 months of the original contract signing. The aircraft are of supreme strategic importance for Indias naval forces, with the country looking to enhance its role in the high seas.

Further, the global community has been clamouring for India to play a more dominant policing role against sea piracy in the Straits of Malacca, which is one of the busiest commercial and military sea-routes in the world, and along the East African coast.

Also, in the ongoing scramble for sea power in the worlds thirdlargest ocean, India has been desperate to stop what it perceives as a growing Chinese hegemony in the region. Separately, Boeing has also submitted a reply to the Navys Request for Information for six medium-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft as well.

However, ministry sources did not confirm whether any of the other global defence vendors had responded to the same.
Others expected to be in the running for the contract include Russias Ilyushin, Frances Dassault and EADS . Like most defence deals pursued in India, the acquisition of the MRMR aircraft has followed a long and tortuous route. With the original global Request for Procurement issued in 2008, before the Mumbai attacks, the same was later scrapped by the defence ministry on certain technical grounds.

The current RFI also specifies the aircraft should be able to carry out electronic intelligence gathering and counter-measures, besides maritime patrol and search and rescue within an operational envelope of 350 nautical miles or almost 650 kilometres, as well as a patrol endurance of at least three and a half hours.

There are additional requirements that the aircraft be capable of carrying at least two anti-ship missiles and a jamming pod. As with the P-8I, the navy has specified in the RFI that certain pieces of equipment must be indigenous, like Identification Friend or Foe Interrogator with Secure Mode, MSS Terminal, BFE, Datalink and Speech Secrecy Equipment and vendors must indicate their commitment to integrate this equipment into the aircraft. 

Indian Navy to buy four more P-8Is aircraft - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tallboy123

so intial order8 and now 4so total 12 P8i .......

guys pls discuss how many P8i would be placed in which regions and how much capable are they against nuke submarines....?


----------



## KS

WoW 

This will seriously increase the IN firepower in the entire IOR.


----------



## tallboy123

^^guys can P8i be modified to use brahmos on it..?


----------



## sancho

tallboy123 said:


> so intial order8 and now 4so total 12 P8i .......
> 
> guys pls discuss how many P8i would be placed in which regions and how much capable are they against nuke submarines....?



It is the most modern ASW aircraft and surely will be a good addition for IN capabilities, but we have to keep in mind that we have a really big, big area to cover, so finding a sub is not dependent on these aircrafts only. It must be a joint effort of aircrafts and vessels to get a capable anti submarine capability and I hope they will keep focusing on that, because subs are the biggest threat for us.



tallboy123 said:


> ^^guys can P8i be modified to use brahmos on it..?



The point is once the size and weight of Brahmos and secondly if the US allows foreign weapons on their aircrafts, let alone if Russia wants the US to get their hand on Brahmos.




Karthic Sri said:


> WoW
> 
> This will seriously increase the IN firepower *in the entire IOR*.




On of the important questions is still not cleared, will P8I have a refuelling system compatible with our IL 78 tanker, or needs tankers with boom refuelling systems like the US forces uses (same questions is valid for C17s)? If the latter is the case, we need A330 MRTTs more than ever before, because IFR is a must to get the full range and endurance out of the P8Is, even if we look at the Bay of Bengal and the Arabian Sea only.


----------



## Ammyy

how many missiles P8i can carry ????


----------



## sancho

Some infos on the Varuna 2011 exercise of Indian and French navy that I got on an other forum:



> From the CdG blog...
> 
> Indian side, the carrier Viraat, *4 Sea Harrier* fighters, 3 Seaking helicopters and an Alouette, and Charles de Gaulle, with his board, the carrier battle group consisting of 12 SEM, 9 Rafale F3, Hawkeye 2 and 4 helicopters. In addition to two carriers, the force consisted of two frigates and Godavari Ganga Indian, the submarine Shalk and a Dornier 28 (maritime patrol aircraft). French side, the frigates Forbin and Tourville, nuclear attack and the tanker Meuse participated in the exercise.
> 
> The French and Indian forces have conducted various trainings, such as submarine detection, the fight against surface ships, *air combat and air defense*. Varuna has also enabled units to conduct training on landing, to put their aircraft on other ships/B] and fight against illicit trafficking at sea.




So only 4 x Sea harriers were available, which imo shows how worse the situation is and although air combats and air defense was trained, it seems only the Sea Harriers had attended, which is a shame and IAF missed a good chance to give Jaguars, or MKIs pilots to train the attack on a carrier.


----------



## sancho

DRDO said:


> how many missiles P8i can carry ????



Wiki says:



> Armament
> 
> * (5 internal and 6 external) Harpoon Block II missiles, Mines and Torpedoes



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-8_Poseidon#Specifications

But it seems only 4 missiles can be used externally, not sure about the weapon bay.


----------



## Archie

DRDO said:


> how many missiles P8i can carry ????



Technically each P8I will come armed with Latest version of Harpoon anti ship missiles with each aircraft carrying 3 of these 
Add to that it will have effective anti submarine warfare capability 

However American P8A is designed to carry 6 Harpoon missiles , i think indian P8I will be capable of carying 6 too unless there is serious design differences between P8I and P8A 

However P8I will only come with 3 Harpoons each as part of weapons package

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Dudes , let me tell u something funny

Boing has offered a Diet version of P8I 
in response to RFI issued by Indian Navy and Coast guard for 6 Recon and sea control aircrafts each , with coast guard aircrafts not required to have anti sub capability
With navy even having an option to purchase a further 6 aircraft of the same make 

My question is that in the name of commanality and reduced mentainence cost , there is a High possibility that navy and coast guard will excersise an option to by P8I and we could see a senario where Indian Navy and coast guard could be operating a combined Fleet of 30 P8I which will make India the second largest operator of this aircraft after USN which is acquiring over 100 P8A


----------



## Ammyy

Archie said:


> Technically each P8I will come armed with Latest version of Harpoon anti ship missiles with each aircraft carrying 3 of these
> Add to that it will have effective anti submarine warfare capability
> 
> However American P8A is designed to carry 6 Harpoon missiles , i think indian P8I will be capable of carying 6 too unless there is serious design differences between P8I and P8A
> 
> *However P8I will only come with 3 Harpoons each as part of weapons package*



So cost of Harpoon is included with P8i?????


----------



## Archie

DRDO said:


> So cost of Harpoon is included with P8i?????



Well India is getting 2 Batches of Harpoon, 
one batch of 26 Missiles as part of 2.1 Billion USD P8I deal
A second batch of 24 Harpoons to replace the Sea Eagle Anti ship missiles operated by IAF Jaguar IM , these 24 missiles are costing 170 Million USD

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

British Harrier T2 for sale on eBay

A rare Harrier jump jet is up for sale for nearly £70,000 after having been restored by a group of aviation enthusiasts on a farm in Queensbury.Taking 12 months and around 1,000 hours of work, the two-seater T2 Harrier is now attracting bids on eBay.The classic RAF aircraft was built in 1971 and flew on many NATO exercises in West Germany during the Cold War.

Aircraft restoration expert and Harrier fan Chris Wilson said: It does make the ultimate garden feature.

Chris, who is managing director of Jet Art Aviation, said the decommissioned jet was a classic piece of British engineering and deserved to go to a good home.

It is a masterpiece really. The aircraft is unique and it is the only one in the world that can do what it can do.

It does generate a lot of interest. At air shows everyone gets off their seats, everyone stares.

Famed for their ability to hover and to take off and land vertically, Harriers were one of the defining images of the Falklands war in 1982.

Taking a year to restore, Chris said it was never going to be an easy task to make a plane which had seen years of service look like new.

On the scrapheap

It looked like a wreck and if we had not taken it on then it would probably have ended up on the scrapheap, he said.

We did everything from replacing the tyres to the undercarriage, then we put it back together with a full paint job and rebuilt the cockpit.

At 60 ft long and 26 ft wide, this former Cold Warrior looks perhaps a little out of place in its current home on a hillside in Queensbury.

But Chris said this was where all the hard work restoring Harrier XW269 was carried out.

The elements have hindered us a little. It has all been done by working outside in all weather, he said.

The Harrier was, of course, stripped of all its equipment and weaponry before it left the RAF, but it now looks ready for action once again.

Chris said: There is a set of inert cannon gun pods, a pair of drop tanks and a pair of inert rocket pods.

They look very real and it looks like it is fully-armed.

A number of people have already shown an interest in the sale of the Harrier.

But with an asking price of £69,999 Chris said it was likely that the plane would end its days as a museum exhibit or in the garden of a celebrity.


----------



## rockstarIN

sancho said:


> Some infos on the Varuna 2011 exercise of Indian and French navy that I got on an other forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So only 4 x Sea harriers were available, which imo shows how worse the situation is and although air combats and air defense was trained, it seems only the Sea Harriers had attended, which is a shame and IAF missed a good chance to give Jaguars, or MKIs pilots to train the attack on a carrier.



It is a naval excercise, IAF might not allowed to participate


----------



## IndianArmy

rockstar said:


> It is a naval excercise, IAF might not allowed to participate



Both Airforce and Army have Marines.....How else could they get to participate?


----------



## SHIKKAR

NEW DELHI: Amid heightened focus on aerial maritime surveillance, the Navy is planning to induct nine amphibious aircraft to keep a vigil over the Andaman and Nicobar and Lakshadweep islands.

"We would use the amphibious aircraft for carrying out search and rescue missions, inter-island communication, rapid response missions and reconnaissance of islands," a Navy official told media here.

The process to procure the amphibious aircraft, which can take-off and land on either land or water, has already been initiated with the issuing of a global Request for Information (RFI) by the Defence Ministry .

Post 26/11 attacks, the Navy and the Coast Guard have taken various steps to ensure that Pakistan-based terror groups such as Lashkar-e-Toiba, or sea pirates don't use the uninhabited islands to launch attacks against India.

The aircraft would also be used for "inter-island ferry for personnel and cargo, long-range search and rescue missions, visual and radar surveillance of coastal areas and island territories," the official said.

The capability of the amphibious aircraft to land on water would also help us to carry out casualty evacuation operations, supply critical spares to units and respond rapidly for humanitarian assistance missions at sea. The Navy wants an aircraft which should have a short take-off capability with a range of at least 800 nautical miles so that they can cover a long range, the official said.

Canadian Bombardier and Russian Beriev are expected to receive the Request for Proposal (RFP), which is expected to be issued by the Navy soon. In the recent past, India has enhanced its focus on increasing aerial vigilance over its huge maritime zone and islands situated there.

In 2009, India signed a deal worth USD 2.1 billion for procuring eight P-8I long range maritime surveillance aircraft and is also planning to procure new medium range aircraft for the Coast Guard for reconnaissance and surveillance.


----------



## MINK

Please don't create new thread for each news. There is already a sticky thread for Indian Navy. Please post any news related to Indian navy here:-

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions.html


----------



## angeldemon_007

> My question is that in the name of commanality and reduced mentainence cost , there is a High possibility that navy and coast guard will excersise an option to by P8I and we could see a senario where Indian Navy and coast guard could be operating a combined Fleet of 30 P8I


30 is a big number but there is difference between p8i diet and p8i. I hope we buy more as clearly we are lagging too much behind China. So while we are trying to increase our fleet of submarine we should work more on anti submarine warfare.


----------



## angeldemon_007

IAF was also looking for such aircrafts. Are they still looking ??/
IN was also looking for 4 amphibious warships, what happened to that??/4 billion $ was sanctioned for this.


----------



## Contract Killer

Indian Navy should have not less than 20 P81............... Looking at our huge Coast line and Indian Maritime Border, we need atleast 50 of it. 20 Navy & 30 Coast Guard.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> 20 Navy & 30 Coast Guard.


I dont think P8i is much of a use for near the coast. Its main use is anti submarine warfare which is actually deep sea operations which fall under CG but because of Lakshadweep and AN islands our coast goards are roaming in deep sea also.
Although 50 would be huge but good.


----------



## Contract Killer

20 for Western side Submarines. & 30 for Eastern side Submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

> *As with the P-8I, the navy has specified in the RFI that certain pieces of equipment must be indigenous, like Identification Friend or Foe Interrogator with Secure Mode, MSS Terminal, BFE, Datalink and Speech Secrecy Equipment and vendors must indicate their commitment to integrate this equipment into the aircraft.*





P-8I and all other aircrafts will have all these key communication equipments only Indian. US is denying some equipments in the name of CISMOA but India don't care about them as we must have all the crucial communication systems indigenous. This is very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

maybe navy will add more P8i after they get the first one...

They have to try it with their own hands....

For our coastline we need at least 25 of them.....

and some 20 Nuke submarines in future


----------



## Kinetic

Beriev Be 200 could be a good option. Its well proven.


----------



## MINK

*Northrop Grumman in race for Navy aircraft order*
Mahesh Kulkarni / Bangalore February 08, 2011, 0:50 IST






Northrop Grumman Corporation (NGC), the US-based $34.9-billion global security systems and technology provider, is pitching for the Indian Navys order for surveillance aircraft and high altitude long-range unmanned aerial vehicles.

The Indian Navy had invited a request for information (RFI) in the middle of last year and we submitted our RFIs to them. *We have submitted quotes for E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, airborne early warning and control aircraft. We are now waiting for the RFPs to be issued by the Indian Navy,* Northrop Grumman India managing Director, Gyanendra Sharma, said.

Talking to Business Standard, Sharma said that Northrop Grumman has been trying to secure the ministry of defences orders for its products and technologies over the last four years. When the Navy came out with an RFI for surveillance aircraft last year, Northrop Grumman was one of the contenders, he said.


The Navy intends to procure four surveillance aircraft. If Northrop Grumman wins the Navy order, *India will be the second country in the world to fly the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. Currently, only the US Navy uses one such aircraft*, which completed its landing aboard the USS Truman (aircraft carrier) and began carrier suitability tests on February 3, 2011.

*The Indian Navy is planning to acquire 6-8 medium-range airborne early warning surveillance aircraft and high altitude long-range UAVs*. The ministry of defence had floated RFIs for the surveillance aircraft and UAVs. While specifications for the medium-range surveillance aircraft require an operating range of over 350 nautical miles, the requirements for the UAV include a service ceiling above 40,000 feet and endurance of over 25 hours.

*The Navys requirements for surveillance aircraft assumed importance in the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks, in which Pakistan-based terrorists used the sea route to reach Indian soil.
*
Tom C Trudell, manager, international business development, NGC, said We have an order from the US Navy for supplying 75 E-2D Advanced Hawkeye aircraft over a period of 12 years. So far, we have delivered five aircraft, of which one has been commissioned and other four are under tests. He also added that apart from India, Northrop Grumman also plans to supply E-2D aircraft to the United Arab Emirates.

*The aircraft is capable of scanning a large area, detecting smaller objects and processing information quickly.* The aircraft crew will be able to carry out these tasks through improved all-glass cockpits and tactical operator stations. The aircraft has a surveillance range of 300 nautical miles and can detect ships at a distance of 200 miles. However, E-2D would need to have a catapult-equipped aircraft carrier. Currently, the Indian Navy does not have such an aircraft carrier, Trudell noted.

Source: Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Its an old news. Apart from this Fire Scout was even cleared by US for sale to IN. But no further reports are there in both cases.


----------



## jha

*Indian Navy Interested in Northrop Grumman MQ-4C Maritime Surveillance Unmanned Aircraft Systems*




*In the build up to Aero India 2011, Northrop Grumman revealed to media personnel that they received and have responded to the Request for Information (RFI) from the Ministry of Defence for MQ-4C Broad Area Maritime Surveillance Unmanned Aircraft Systems (BAMS UAS) for the Indian Navy.*

_They have obtained necessary clearances from U.S. Government and have also briefed U.S. Navy on the same. Mr. Walter Kreitler, Director of BAMS UAS programmed told India Defence (Indian Defense News and Networking | India Defence) that he feels that U.S. Navy and Indian Navy have very similar operational roles and requirements. Since the Indian Navy will be operating Boeing P-8I aircrafts in a maritime surveillance role, MQ-4C will fit in very well to complement surveillance operations.
_
MQ-4C is naval version of RQ-4 Global Hawk and has not received any name yet.

_Northrop Grumman showed interest to offer MQ-8B Fire Scout UAV to India Navy. MQ-8B is smaller than Chetak helicopter in service with Indian Navy. Fire Scout can be operated from any ship capable of handling conventional helicopter. In addition to conventional military roles, MQ-8B has potential for homeland security and law enforcement use as well._

*From NorthropGrumman.com
The United States Navy's MQ-4C Broad Area Maritime Surveillance (BAMS) Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS) program provides persistent maritime Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) data collection and dissemination capability to the Maritime Patrol and Reconnaissance Force (MPRF). The MQ-4C BAMS UAS is a multi-mission system to support strike, signals intelligence, and communications relay as an adjunct to the MMA/P-3 community to enhance manpower, training and maintenance efficiencies worldwide.*

The MQ-4C BAMS UAS, at full operational capability, will provide ISR persistence over large maritime distances for long periods of time for up to five simultaneous orbits worldwide. The MQ-4C BAMS UAS missions include, but are not limited to, maritime surveillance, collection of enemy order of battle information, battle damage assessment, port surveillance, communication relay, and support of the following missions - maritime interdiction, surface warfare, battlespace management, and targeting for maritime and littoral strike missions. 

Indian Navy Interested in Northrop Grumman MQ-4C Maritime Surveillance Unmanned Aircraft Systems | India Defence


----------



## angeldemon_007

I heard India is in talk with UK's BAE Systems for Type 26 frigates. It was written in the end of an article. So, this means P17a might go to BAE system ?// I hope we also consider swordfish type of DCNS.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I heard India is in talk with UK's BAE Systems for Type 26 frigates. It was written in the end of an article. So, this means P17a might go to BAE system ?// I hope we also consider swordfish type of DCNS.


 
With the DM officially saying that IN will not import new vessles, this is doubtful.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> With the DM officially saying that IN will not import new vessles, this is doubtful.


No, it will not work this way. Both P17a (stealth frigate) and P28a (ASW corvette) will include selection of a foreign shipyard (specifically a design) which would then be built in Indian shipyard.

Earlier it was decided that 2 of the 7 frigates of P17a were supposed to be built in foreign shipyard and remaining in GRSE and MDL. Actually it was IN proposal because it is for the first time that modular design technique would be used and through this the employees can get training. But our overconfident shipyards insisted that they can build all of them within the country. Most propably DCNS was the front-runner. It already has a tie-up with GRSE and it will be the first project of JV. But now BAE is in the picture , although RFI was send to many firms.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone have any updates on the trails and evalutaions of medium naval helos?? I heard the MH/SH-60s were the favorites. Any idea of the numbers or delivery date?? I mean the IN is a bout to start inductin $1bn warships (P-17) and more and more CBGs so the need is pressing. It is ridiculous that one of the most powerful and up-and-coming navies in the world still uses 30-40yr old helos (Chetaks/Sea Kings) on state-of-th-art ships!!


----------



## Whiplash

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone have any updates on the trails and evalutaions of medium naval helos?? I heard the MH/SH-60s were the favorites. Any idea of the numbers or delivery date?? I mean the IN is a bout to start inductin $1bn warships (P-17) and more and more CBGs so the need is pressing. It is ridiculous that one of the most powerful and up-and-coming navies in the world still uses 30-40yr old helos (Chetaks/Sea Kings) on state-of-th-art ships!!


P 17s have already begun induction. But what you say is true. It's really sad we rely on sea kins and kamovs today.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Does anyone have any updates on the trails and evalutaions of medium naval helos?? I heard the MH/SH-60s were the favorites.


The deal was actually for 16 helos for 1 billion$ and number was most likely to cross 60. Although it was reported that test were done but then due to our usual delays the deal could not be sealed and in Aug 2010 the deal was expired, now the fresh bids will be submitted by vendors but i don't know when.

Status :
While the technical evaluation has been wrapped up, Indian Navy is yet to pursue the Flight Evaluation Trials for the two contenders.

In short the same story as in all cases. First the force put forward the demand in front of MOD then after couple of years sitting on that file, the request is accepted, then RFI is issued, followed by technical evaluation which is send back to MOD, which sleeps on it and by the time they wake up the deal is expired. Then the same process starts again until the deal is signed a couple of years after.

I don't get it, why we blame HAL and DRDO for delays when they are actually building the products, while we are not even able to maintain the time-frame for the shopping of the products ??/


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> The deal was actually for 16 helos for 1 billion$ and number was most likely to cross 60. Although it was reported that test were done but then due to our usual delays the deal could not be sealed and in Aug 2010 the deal was expired, now the fresh bids will be submitted by vendors but i don't know when.
> 
> Status :
> While the technical evaluation has been wrapped up, Indian Navy is yet to pursue the Flight Evaluation Trials for the two contenders.
> 
> In short the same story as in all cases. First the force put forward the demand in front of MOD then after couple of years sitting on that file, the request is accepted, then RFI is issued, followed by technical evaluation which is send back to MOD, which sleeps on it and by the time they wake up the deal is expired. Then the same process starts again until the deal is signed a couple of years after.
> 
> I don't get it, why we blame HAL and DRDO for delays when they are actually building the products, while we are not even able to maintain the time-frame for the shopping of the products ??/


 
FFS! It seems whereever you look on this site (under India defence) all you see is beauracatic delay after delay!! I mean the money is there. The young men who are willing to use the new equipment to fight for their country are there. The means and tech is there (ADA, HAL, BEL,DRDO,NAL etc).The will from the services is there. What is it going to take for the MOD to get off their a$$ and do some WORK!


----------



## angeldemon_007

> FFS! It seems whereever you look on this site (under India defence) all you see is beauracatic delay after delay!! I mean the money is there. The young men who are willing to use the new equipment to fight for their country are there. The means and tech is there (ADA, HAL, BEL,DRDO,NAL etc).The will from the services is there. What is it going to take for the MOD to get off their a$$ and do some WORK!


A nice statement....I think what we lack is involvement of armed forces in the government. I think our MOD should be filled with officials from armed forces who knows what it takes to defend the country and the the bureaucrats who have never seen a battlefield and have no knowledge about the ground conditions.

The delay in MMRCA is also because of this. IAF submitted there report in June 2010 but they had to explain all the technical stuff to those idiots sitting in MOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

India's Boeing P-8I Moving Forward

BANGALORE, India - Boeing announced a number of milestones in India's P-8I program during the 2011 Aero India air show being held in Bangalore, India, from Feb. 9-13.

In 2010 Boeing completed the final design for the P-8I and began fabrication in December, said Leland Wright, Boeing's P-8I program manager. The first flight of the new aircraft is scheduled for the end of this year

The aircraft is designed specifically for the Indian Navy for long-range maritime patrol and reconnaissance, he said. The aircraft is "designed specifically to integrate indigenous India equipment."

It is a military derivative of the Boeing 737-800 and a variant of the U.S. Navy's P-8A Poseidon. India is the first international customer for the P-8 and Leland expects other countries to express an interest in the platform in the future. Boeing projects the market for maritime patrol aircraft to be around 100 P-8s.

The contract with the Indian Navy is for eight aircraft, including an option for four additional platforms. Delivery of the first aircraft is expected in 2013, he said. 

Leland did confirm that the Standoff Land Attack Missile-Expanded Response (SLAM-ER) system was not part of the deal, but Boeing has a license to export the cruise missile system to India should it opt for it in the future. Instead, the P-8I will carry four Harpoon anti-ship missiles.

Boeing is still identifying offset partners in India. So far Boeing has arranged offset supply agreements with Bharat Electronics, TATA Advanced Materials, Dynamatic Technologies Limited, Avantel and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Four additional offset contracts are being defined and the P-8I offset contract performance is on schedule, Leland said

India's Boeing P-8I Moving Forward - Defense News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*NDTV's Rocky and Mayur visit INS Mysore *

watchable video... 

Jai Hind with Rocky, Mayur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

i found the picture of IAC-1 sorry if anyone already posted


----------



## elite

sudhir007 said:


> i found the picture of IAC-1 sorry if anyone already posted


 
I think...its Vikramaditya....Yes..it is.....


----------



## sancho

elite said:


> I think...its Vikramaditya....Yes..it is.....


 
I think the same, would be surprised if IAC1 would be that far in production, by the fact that the induction is planned only for 2014/15.


----------



## trident2010

Japan to take part in India-U.S. naval exercises again


The Japanese Navy will take part, for the second year running, in the joint naval exercises by India and the United States. These will be held off the Okinawa coast, which has the highest concentration of U.S. Marines in the region.

The Malabar series of exercises, from April 2 to 10, will include Japanese ships, in keeping with the growing proximity, in a wide variety of spheres, between New Delhi and Tokyo, said government sources.

India had stopped involving more countries in the Indo-U.S. exercises after China, in 2007, sent demarches to all the participants of a five-nation naval exercise held in the Bay of Bengal. With last year's Japanese participation raising no political storm, India was once again agreeable to the idea of allowing the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force to participate.

The sources said that as India was keen, following the acquisition of marine heavy-lift capabilities, to engage with the U.S. Marines, the Pentagon agreed to have one such exercise off Okinawa.

The sources also pointed to the presence of the Chief of Staff of the Japanese Ground Self Defence Force, General Yoshifumi Hibako in the country and to the recent visits to Japan made by the Indian Chiefs of the Navy and the Air Force.

We have had all the three service chiefs meeting each other in six months.

Japanese interest in developing a robust defence cooperative arrangement with India comes even as a National Defence Programme Guidelines, released recently, mentions three countries as rising powers. Japan has a tense relationship with China and is still negotiating a peace treaty with Russia. India is the only country with which it does not have security issues.

It is extremely difficult for countries to individually deal with global security challenges such as access to seas, outer space and cyber space. With India, we are looking for more maritime cooperation, which, needless to say, Japan requires, as it is a trading nation. Humanitarian assistance and disaster relief is the other area, said the sources.

Framed after a gap of seven years and a failed attempt by the former Prime Minister, Yukio Hatoyama, the guidelines bring India into sharp focus. After mentioning the U.S. and the Association of Southwest Asian Nations (ASEAN), its traditional parameters, the guidelines state that Japan must increase its cooperation with India and other countries that share the common interest of enhancing the security of maritime navigation from Africa to the Middle East to East Asia. By entering into a closer bilateral security relationship, India could, in future, get access to platforms and technologies that Japan had made its priorities in the defence arena, such as maritime patrol, air defence, response to ballistic missiles, transportation and command communications.

The sources also drew attention to the greater importance to be given to India  as was reflected in two key speeches, made by Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan, on diplomacy, and Minister for Foreign Affairs Seiji Maehara's address to the Diet. In Mr. Kan's speech, India figured in four out of Japan's five foreign policy pillars while in Mr. Maehara's address, India, though mentioned, was ranked below several other countries with whom Japan wants to strengthen relations.

The previous attempt to institutionalise a U.S. allies-plus India naval exercises had been abandoned after it drew fire from China. In 2007, a massive Malabar series exercise was held in the Bay of Bengal with the participation of the navies of India, the U.S., Singapore, Australia and Japan. The Left parties held demonstrations on the eastern coast. The issuance of demarches by China to all participants saw Australia, then under the Prime Ministership of Kevin Rudd, breaking ranks. This was followed by other countries also agreeing to go slow on the concept. But the uproar saw Defence Minister A.K. Antony denying any move towards creating a military bloc. It's only an exercise, he had said.

According to the U.S. Navy, the aim of the exercise is to strengthen the stability of the Pacific Region, but India denies this, deeming it simply as a learning exercise for the Indian Navy. The Navy will concentrate on aspects such as anti-submarine warfare, surface warfare, air defence, live-fire gunnery training, and visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) operations, maintain the sources.



:: Bharat-Rakshak.com - Indian Military News Headlines ::


----------



## bhagat

India's Massive Naval Expansion

The Indian Navy (IN), the world's fifth largest, has wide-ranging maritime aspirations. As early as 2000, Defence Minister George Fernandes defined India's sphere of interest as extending 'from the North of the Arabian Sea to the South China sea'. A year later, India patrolled the Malacca Straits in the aftermath of 9/11, on America's request. In 2004, its ships played a prominent role in humanitarian operations after the Indian Ocean earthquake. India's first naval doctrine was released in the same year. Two years later, four Indian warships in the Mediterranean evacuated thousands from Lebanon during the war between Israel and Hezbollah. In 2008, Admiral Navy Chief Sureesh Mehta announced that 'by 2022, we plan to have a 160-plus ship navy, including three aircraft carriers, 60 major combatants, including submarines and close to 400 aircraft of different types', constituting 'a formidable three dimensional force with satellite surveillance and networking'.

India's naval expansion accords with rapidly growing perception of a threat from China, whose surface fleet is three times as large and is supported by five times the personnel. The notion of a 'string of pearls', referring to Chinese political and military ties with states on India's periphery, is ubiquitous in strategic circles. This fear is compounded by the pace and scale of Chinese military, and especially naval, modernisation. China has also intensified its claim on India's north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh, blocked a $3bn loan from the Asian Development Bank directed at the province, issued a demarche after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh campaigned there, and reportedly increased the frequency of incursions. As India's strategic attention shifts from Pakistan to China, its orientation is becoming increasingly maritime in nature; India's Sea Lanes of Communication (SLOC), along which its energy supplies travel, are perceived to be vulnerable to coercive disruption during a crisis or war. This shift to naval concerns was reinforced by the amphibious nature of the Mumbai terrorist attacks in November 2008.

India's Carrier Fleet ::
Presently, the Indian Navy possesses the INS Viraat, an ageing platform that served the UK as HMS Hermes in the Falklands, but cannot launch heavy combat aircraft from its short runway. It was expected to serve until 2011-2, but after recent refurbishments may endure until 2019. The Admiral Gorshkov, purchased from Russia and bedevilled by delays and spiralling costs, is anticipated to enter the fleet in 2012-3 as the INS Vikramaditya. Finally, the first of India's Vikrant class or Indigenous Aircraft Carrier, the INS Vikrant, is expected to enter into service in 2014, with a second to follow three years later.

If, as is likely, the Vikramaditya replaces the Viraat, then India could possess three carriers by 2017 (delays are probably inevitable). This would guarantee that at least one carrier would be deployed whatever the state of maintenance operations, and that carriers could potentially be simultaneously deployed in the Indian Ocean, Arabian Sea, and Bay of Bengal. These carrier groups would be equipped with highly capable BrahMos cruise missiles, advanced MiG-29Ks, and limited submarine escorts. Depending on China's naval modernisation, this would constitute Asia's largest, most advanced and most offensively capable naval force.

India's ambitions to be a global power would not be substantially more fulfilled by acquisition of a British rather than Russian carrier. The potential for integration with the F-35 is less consequential than seems, for India is jointly producing a fifth-generation fighter with Russia. The projection of power in defensive, coercive, or humanitarian operations would depend more on the number of carriers than their precise capabilities.

Defence News - India's Massive Naval Expansion


----------



## jha

A good read...

http://indiannavy.nic.in/gate_crash.pdf

courtesy: BR


----------



## SpArK

*Photos : Admiral Patrick Michael Walsh, Commander Pacific Fleet, US Navy Meets CNS*










MONDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2011
DPR-Navy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any ETA on the Libyan (INS Jalaswa) fleet??

+ don't you think IN/MOD/GOI should start assembling a bigger fleet and sending to the region as the ENTIRE region is starting to flame up and many 100,000s of Indian work in this region and the sail time is long and the GOI's response was/still is very slow??

given GOI achieved this:



> After the decisive Iraqi victory, Saddam Hussein installed Alaa Hussein Ali as the Prime Minister of the "Provisional Government of Free Kuwait" and Ali Hassan al-Majid as the de facto governor of Kuwait.[29] The exiled Kuwaiti royal family and other former government officials began an international campaign to persuade other countries to pressure Iraq to vacate Kuwait. The UN Security Council passed 12 resolutions demanding immediate withdrawal of Iraqi forces from Kuwait, but to no avail.[30]
> 
> Following the events of the Iraq-Kuwait war, about half of the Kuwaiti population,[31] including more than 400,000 Kuwaits and several thousand foreign nationals, fled the country. More than* 150,000 Indian* nationals living in Kuwait were air-lifted by the Indian government within a* span of a week.*[32] However, the Iraqi invasion was welcomed by the Palestinian Liberation Organization and some of the 400,000 Palestinians living in Kuwait. Alaa Hussein Ali was placed as head of a puppet government in Kuwait, prior to its brief annexation into Iraq.
> 
> During the 7 month-long Iraqi occupation, the forces of Saddam Hussein allegedly looted Kuwait's vast wealth and there were also reports of violations of human rights.[33] According to some independent organizations, about 600 Kuwaiti nationals were taken to Iraq and haven't yet been accounted for.[34] A 2005 study revealed that the Iraqi occupation had a long-term adverse impact on the health of the Kuwaiti populace.[35]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_Kuwait#Aftermath
Why is there not this kind of thinking/will??


----------



## Archie

Guys just got this info

INS Satpura , the second Shivalik class Frigate would be commissioned by end of this month

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

*IAC- I pics​*










---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

*Russia to begin sea trials of Indian frigate in June*


KALININGRAD (BNS): Russia&#8217;s Kaliningrad shipyard has begun the mooring trials on the first of the three warship missile frigate "Tag" ( "Saber"), built for the Indian Navy, a media report said.

The ships are constructed at the Baltic Shipyard (CCL) Yantar in Kaliningrad, Russia.

"Mooring tests are a serious, complex and important stage in the construction of ships. Upon completion it will be possible to withdraw the frigate from the factory to sea," ARMS TASS quoted shipyard spokesman Sergei Mikhailov enterprise as saying.

The shipyard plans to launch the main engine of the ship in April and by the end of May or early June, the frigate Tag will go through sea trials.

In July 2007, Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract for the construction of a series of Project 11356 frigates for the Indian Navy.
Russia will deliver the ships by 2011-2012.

Russia to begin sea trials of Indian frigate in June - Brahmand.com


----------



## SpArK




----------



## angeldemon_007

IN was looking for eight mine countermeasure vessels. When is that deal going to happen??


----------



## Kinetic

angeldemon_007 said:


> IN was looking for eight mine countermeasure vessels. When is that deal going to happen??


 
Goa Shipyard building them for the Navy. There s no update so far for long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*

Navy, Coast Guard to get more teeth to tackle piracy*

India now plans to take the battle to the pirates, with measures finalized to give more operational and legal teeth to Navy and Coast Guard. This will enable the two maritime forces to operate &#8220;much more aggressively&#8221; against sea brigands on the high seas than ever before.

Under the new &#8220;rules of engagement&#8221; and standard operating procedures firmed up, Indian warships will now engage or disable pirate ships in &#8220;a far more pro-active manner&#8221;.

&#8220;Till now, our warships were usually opening fire in self-defence or if pirates were found attacking or hijacking merchant vessels. The new measures will also include stepped-up VBSS (visit, board, search and seizure) operations. But force used will be proportional to resistance offered, in line with UN laws,&#8221; said a source.

There will also be some additional deployment of warships off the coast of Somalia as well as Arabian Sea to &#8220;sanitize&#8221; the routes being taken by Indian-flagged merchant vessels.

With the government being criticized for its lackadaisical attitude to the entire piracy issue, and 53 Indian sailors still in the captivity of Somali pirates, the Cabinet Committee on Security met under PM Manmohan Singh on Friday to approve a slew of measures to take on the menace.

These include more intensive diplomatic efforts, closer coordination with navies of &#8220;friendly foreign&#8221; countries operating in Gulf of Aden, stepped up contact with owners of hijacked ships, and creation of an inter-ministerial group (IMG) under the cabinet secretary. &#8220;The IMG will act as the apex forum to monitor the early release of Indian ships, cargo or crew,&#8221; said foreign minister S M Krishna.

Navy, Coast Guard to get more teeth to tackle piracy


----------



## truthseeker2010

^^^ Why arabian sea?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

angeldemon_007 said:


> IN was looking for eight mine countermeasure vessels. When is that deal going to happen??


 
For one thing, USA has agreed to transfer two 'Osprey' class mine-hunters to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

truthseeker2010 said:


> ^^^ Why arabian sea?


 
The area where the Somali pirates are now beginning to operate extends from the Horn of Africa off Socotra to Kenya, Seychelles and Maldives. This area is in the Arabian Sea.


----------



## Archie

truthseeker2010 said:


> ^^^ Why arabian sea?


 
coz there have been many pirate attack of the coast of Lakshwadeep islands in arabian sea


----------



## lepziboy

whats the source of INS satpura getting commissioned at end of the month?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Goa Shipyard building them for the Navy. There s no update so far for long time.


Thanxs man....but why did they issued RFI ??/ Is GSL is working in partnership with someone ??/



> For one thing, USA has agreed to transfer two 'Osprey' class mine-hunters to India.


Thanx for this information. I didn't heard about this. Thanx...Also can you share the source ?/


----------



## truthseeker2010

*First Scorpene submarine from Mazagaon to roll out in 2015*

New Delhi, Mar 14 (PTI) The delivery of the first Scorpene submarine under Project-75 to the Indian Navy has been put off till second half of 2015, Parliament was informed today.

In a written reply to the Lok Sabha, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "The first submarine is now scheduled to be delivered in the second half of 2015. There has been delay due to initial teething problems, absorption of complex technology, augmentation of MDL Infrastructure and procurement of purchased material."
A programme for construction of six submarine is currently underway at Mazagaon Dock Limited (MDL), Mumbai under Project-75.

"As per the contract, first submarine was scheduled to be delived in December 2012 and thereafter, one each every year till December 2017," Antony said.

Informing the House on increase in the project cost, he said, "Government has accorded approval for revision in the cost of Project-75 on account of increase in cost of items purchased by the MDL, related subheads and additional infrastructure."
He said that the Defence Procurement Procedure 2011 has envisaged monitoring of all acquisitions to rule out slippages.

"To ensure that no such slippages occur in future, DPP-2011 envisages close monitoring of acquisitions cases at appropriate level," Antoy said.

First Scorpene submarine from Mazagaon to roll out in 2015 -  Business News - News - MSN India


----------



## truthseeker2010

Any news on the Kolkata class destroyer?


----------



## truthseeker2010

*INS Shivalik arrives in Visakhapatnam*

INS Shivalik, India's first indigenous stealth frigate, and the latest induction into the Indian Navy, arrived at Visakhapatnam today after being commissioned at Mazagon Docks Limited, Mumbai by the Union Defence Minister A K Antony in April last year.

INS Shivalik, which will now form part of the Eastern fleet under the Eastern Naval Command, was accorded a warm reception by senior officers of the command and families of the crew on its arrival at Visakhapatnam.

Shivalik, is the first of the multi-role project 17 stealth frigates being built for the Indian Navy. Conceived and designed by Indian naval design teams, Shivalik class would be the mainstay frigates of the Indian Navy over the first half of the 21st century, a release from the Navy said.

The 143-metre long vessel, with 6,100 tonne displacement and width of 17 meters, is capable of doing speeds of over 30 knots (55 kmph). The inbuilt structural, thermal and acoustic stealth features of the warship effectively reduce the probability of detection by the enemy and augment the capability to counter threats from all dimensions of maritime warfare, the release said.

A combat management system controls the Weapon-Sensor fit and allows seamless integration within the ship as also with the suites of the other fleet ships.

The ship also boasts of a Total Atmospheric Control System providing total defence against nuclear, biological and chemical attack.

INS Shivalik is commanded by captain MD Suresh, a navigation direction (ND) specialist, and manned by a crew of about 35 Officers and 250 sailors.

With a potent weapon suite along with two multi-role helicopters on board for enhanced surveillance and attack, this 'Jewel of the Eastern Fleet' has the ability to detect and engage surface, air and sub-surface targets at extended ranges, making it a veritable 'brahmastra' waiting to be unleashed, the release added.

news.outlookindia.com | INS Shivalik Arrives in Visakhapatnam


----------



## Archie

truthseeker2010 said:


> Any news on the Kolkata class destroyer?


 
well INS Kolkata was undertaking Harbour acceptence Trials as of Nov 2010 , i dont know about its current position but weapon trials are expected to begin in September-october 2011 , while final delivery is set for may 2012

INS Kochi will be inducted in 2013 while INS Chennai will be inducted in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Archie said:


> well INS Kolkata was undertaking Harbour acceptence Trials as of Nov 2010 , i dont know about its current position but weapon trials are expected to begin in September-october 2011 , while final delivery is set for may 2012
> 
> INS Kochi will be inducted in 2013 while INS Chennai will be inducted in 2014



When did INS Kolkata come out of dry dock??....any link? I will be happy to see that...


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Dash said:


> When did INS Kolkata come out of dry dock??....any link? I will be happy to see that...


 
India's 3rd indigenous naval destroyer launched - India News - IBNLive

INS Chennai itself has been launched already. So Kolkata would have been launched earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

So in the future we will see 3 Projects 15A's or Kolkata Class and 4 Project 15B's?

When will the Brahmos be integrated into the Rajput and Delhi Class?If they have been already integrated how many and which ships use them?

Are there any plans of integrating the Nirbhay into any of our destroyers?

Coming to frigates the Navy is going for 5 Project 17 Shivalik Class and 7 Project 17A's?


----------



## senselesstalk

Expansion of the Indian navy

Written by Cdre Md. Khurshed Alam ndc psc BN (retd)

With 55,000 men and women, including 5,000 naval aviation personnel and 2,000 Marine Commandos (MARCOS), the Indian Navy is the world's fifth largest blue water navy. The Indian Navy currently operates more than 155 vessels, including the aircraft carrier INS Viraat. The names of all the commissioned ships in the Indian Navy start with INS, meaning 'Indian Naval Ship'. The fleet of the Indian Navy is a mix of indigenous built and Russian origin vessels and is expanding rapidly with new inductions almost every year. The Navy currently operates the Delhi and Rajput class destroyers. The frigates in service include the latest Talwar class, Godavari class, Leander class and Brahmaputra class. It is also adding the Kiev Class Aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov (INS Vikramaditya) from Russia just like the first US Navy ship Trenton transferred as the INS Jalashva after commissioning. INS Dunagiri, INS Magar and INS Trishul were involved in accidents at sea. One corvette, INS Prahar was sunk after colliding with a merchant vessel. The first involvement of the Navy in any conflict came with the success of Operation Vijay in the 1961 liberation of Goa. After Portuguese troops fired at commercial vessels and fishing boats passing near an island, the Government of India took the decision to militarily intervene to liberate Goa from Portuguese rule. The Indian ships provided fire support to navy and army landing troops. During the operation, the Portuguese frigate Alfonso de Albuquerque was also sunk by the fire power of INS Delhi.


The Indian Navy is organized into three regional commands-HQ Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam, HQ Western Naval Command, Mumbai and HQ Southern Naval Command, Kochin. Another strategic command, a joint Navy, Army and Air force command was set up in Andaman and Nicobar Islands in 2001. Recently the Indian Navy received a huge boost when INS Kadamba was commissioned at Karwar, 100 km down south from Goa. This is the third operational naval base after Mumbai and Vishakapatnam and the first to be controlled exclusively by the Indian Navy. It is being described by naval analysts as the largest such base in the area. It is an $8 billion dollar project which will have an exclusive naval port with full facilities. Another base is being planned near Vishakapatnam at a cost of US$ 350 million. The base, which will be located fifty km south of Vishakapatnam in Rambilli Mandal, will have comprehensive anti-aircraft, anti-submarine and amphibious capability. This base alongwith the one In Andaman would like to control the maritime activities around the rim of the Bay of Bengal. According to defense experts, the naval base at Karwar will play a major role in securing the seas not only for India but also for countries like Japan, which rely heavily on shipping for imports and exports through maritime routes in the Arabian sea. The Indian Navy is also setting up a monitoring station in Madagascar to patrol the coast of Mozambique to monitor and prevent terrorist activities.

The Marine Commando Force (MCF) known as MARCOS, modeled after the US Navy SEALs and the Royal Marines, was created to handle reconnaissance, raids and counter-terrorism in a maritime environment. The Indian Navy currently maintains a fleet of 16 diesel powered submarines. These are primarily of Russian and German origin. Scorpion submarines would begin to join the Indian Navy from 2010-11 onwards. The Indian Navy may arm its Kilo class submarine fleet with the BrahMos cruise missiles if the test launching of BrahMos from the submarine is successful. India has been working since 1985 to develop an indigenously constructed nuclear-powered submarine, one that is based on the Soviet Charlie II-class design, detailed drawings of which are said to have been obtained from the Soviet Union in 1989. The secretive Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) project to provide nuclear propulsion for Indian submarines has been one of the ill-managed projects of India. The 190 MW pressurized water reactor (PWR) is reported to be fitted into the submarine's hull. The Prototype Testing Centre (PTC) at the Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research, Kalpakkam, will be used to test the submarine's turbines and propellers. A similar facility is operational at Vishakapatnam to test the main turbines and gear box. According to defense sources, the ATV program is scheduled to be launched in 2007 and to be commissioned sometime around 2012. Each unit will cost about one billion U.S dollars.

The Indian Navy's nuclear deterrence capability is based on Sukanya class ships armed with the Dhanush ballistic missiles that has a range of 350 km. India plans to have as many as five nuclear submarines capable of carrying missiles with nuclear warheads. The Indian nuclear powered attack submarine design is said to have a 4,000-ton displacement and a single-shaft nuclear power plant of Indian origin. Once the vessel is completed, it may be equipped with Danush/Sagarika cruise missiles and advanced Indian made sonar systems. However, according to some analysts the most probable missile for the Indian submarine would be the BrahMos anti-ship cruise missile. But others point out that with a 300 km range, the BrahMos would not be adequately a strategic asset requiring long reach. According to some very reliable defense sources India is leasing two Akula class submarines and is supposedly paying two billion dollars for the completion of the submarines. Three hundred Indian Navy personnel are being trained in Russia for the operation of these submarines. India has finalized a deal with Russia, in which at the end of the lease of these submarines, it has an option to buy them. According to reports, the submarine must be handed over to the Indian Navy. The Indian Navy established its first unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) squadron in January at Kochi, a coastal naval air station in southwest India. From there, the Israeli-built Heron UAVs patrol the Arabian Sea and Bay of Bengal. UAV bases are also being established in the Lakshadweep Islands in the Arabian Sea and at Port Blair in the Andaman Islands near the western approaches to the Strait of Malacca. The network of UAV bases is indicative of the growing importance to India of maritime security, a goal that today dominates its naval planning and operations. The Indian Navy is currently undergoing rapid expansion and modernisation. Yantar, a plant in Kaliningrad, Russia, was awarded a US$1.56 billion contract to build three additional 1135.6 frigates. The increased price is due to more sophisticated armaments such as BrahMos cruise missiles. The Navy has government approval for eight additional warships.

Sangraha is a joint electronic warfare, a family of electronic warfare suites, such as Ajanta and Ellora, for use on different naval platforms capable of intercepting, detecting, and classifying pulsed, carrier wave, pulse repetition frequency agile, frequency agile and chirp radars. The systems employ a modular approach facilitating deployment on various platforms like helicopters, vehicles, and small ships. Certain specific platforms apart from ESM (electronic support measures) also have ECM (electronic countermeasure) capabilities. Advanced technologies like multiple-beam phased array jammers are employed in the system for simultaneous handling of multiple threats. To face the challenges in the 21st century, the Indian Navy is implementing a new strategy to move from a platform centric force to a network-centric force by linking all shore-based installations and ships via high-speed data networks and satellites. This will help in increased operational awareness. The network is referred to as the Navy Enterprise Wide Network (NEWN).

Last year, India began construction of a 37,500 tonne Vikrant class aircraft carrier at a cost of 4,000 crore and scheduled to operate 30 aircraft, including Naval LCA, MiG-29K, and Sea Harrier combat aircraft, as well as HAL Dhruv, Ka-31, and Sea King Mk42 helicopters. The carrier is being constructed by state-run Cochin Shipyard Limited and will be commissioned by 2012-13. Its air arm consists of Sea Harrier jets that operate from the aircraft carrier INS Viraat. Recently, the Harriers were modernized for Beyond Visual Range missile capability. The Kamov-31 provides the AEW cover for the fleet. In the anti-submarine role the Sea king, Ka-28 and the indigenously-built HAL Dhruv are used. The MARCOS use Sea King and HAL Dhruv helicopters while conducting operations. Reconnaissance operations are carried out by Tupolev 142, Ilyushin 38, Dornier Do 228 and also by HAL Chetak helicopter. The UAV arm consists of around 30 UAVs like Heron and Searcher-IIs that are operated from ships and shore for better surveillance. There are reports on the joint development by India and Israel of the Barak-II missile system, an improved, longer range version of the Barak-I air defense missile. The Barak-I is used on most of the main ships of the Indian Navy. India has a number of foreign made cruise missile systems, including the Klub (SS-N-27). Another successful program has been the adaptation of the Yakhont anti-ship missile system into the BrahMos. The BrahMos has been tailored to Indian needs and uses a large proportion of Indian-designed components and technology, including its fire control systems, transporter erector launchers, and its onboard navigational attack systems.

The Government of India is spending more than $10 billion annually to purchase ships making India the leading military buyer and is already the most powerful navy in the region. India is also the only Asian navy to regularly operate aircraft carriers other than Thailand. With the recent and ongoing upgrades and inductions, independent analysts believe that the Indian blue-water navy may soon start playing its hegemonistic role in collaboration with the US Navy operating in the area as well from its base in Diego Garcia. India has long been asking US to remove the base from the Diego Garcia and now what a turn round of Indian mind set. Other littoral navies are also getting very apprehensive about the rapid expansion of the navy as of today none can threaten the might of the Indian navy. In Bangladesh, it is not known whether our planners or for that matter the Bangladesh Navy are at all thinking about the looming threats originating from the sea in securing a safe maritime routes for our trade and commerce. We must not think of matching the strength of that Navy but we must know about the threat that exist and must remember about the havoc it played during the 1971 naval blockade and atleast have a long term plan commensurating our financial capabilities.



The author is a free lancer.



While in Delhi last month, I had the good fortune to meet Vice Admiral Premvir Das (retd.), and seized the opportunity ask him a few questions pertaining to India's growing naval prowess, as well as to its ambitious maritime strategy. Here is the transcript of our conversation, held at his private residence in Noida, on the 12th of October.

One could argue that overall, historically, India's strategic thought has been largely under the sway of a continental or himalayan mindset. over the past ten to fifteen years however, India has been slowly but surely building up its blue-water navy. The Navy's share of the defense budget has steadily risen from 11.2% in 1992-1993 to 18.3% in 2007-2008. What in your opinion, has prompted the shift in Indian strategic thought towards seapower?

I agree with you when you say that throughout history India's strategic mindset has been mostly continental. I would disagree, however, when you state the focus on maritime power as being a relatively recent evolution. If one looks at the history of India's Navy since independence, one can see that the strategic conceptualisation of a blue-water navy has been there from the get-go, and this was undoubtedly a direct heritage from the traditional British emphasis on seapower.
The Indian Navy was already a blue-water force in many regards in the late 50s. In 1961, the Indian Navy could deploy its first aircraft carrier, the Vikrant, as well as a dozen destroyers and two cruisers.



Yes but the overall share of the defence budget remained low.

Yes, granted, at about 10 %, but one still cannot deny that the IN already had an expeditionary capability.

So what happened in the 1960s? How can one explain the subsequent neglect of seapower?

After its humiliating defeat at the hands of the Chinese in 1962, India's main priorities were to strengthen its land borders, and build up its army and airforce, which were the primary actors in the event of a conflict with China or Pakistan along the Himalayas. The Indian Navy, no longer considered as strategically relevant, was relegated to the backseat and its share in the defence budget plummeted to about 3%. Nevertheless the strategic 'blueprint' for a blue-water navy remained, which explains the regain of activity in terms of procurement and funding later on during the Indira Gandhi era, when the budget rose once again to about 10%.
I'd say that the main difference now is that the IN has grown in self-confidence after the success of such high profile operations as Operation Sukoon or the 2004 tsunami relief effort.

Do you think that the Indian Navy's share of the defence budget will continue to rise in years to come?

Yes, I think that there are high chances that it will rise to about 20%.

Don't you think that there's a risk however that in the wake of the spate of terrorist attacks last year and when confronted with the growing Naxal insurgency, the government will be compelled to focus more on issues of domestic and internal security rather than on power projection and on its corollaries such as naval power?

There is always that risk, of course, but I doubt it. The IN has become very adept at arguing its case-it is no longer considered just as a branch of the military-it has become a vital diplomatic tool in India's attempts to project its soft power in the region and beyond. Also, the attacks you refer to have sometimes directly benefitted the Navy. After the Mumbai attacks for example, the Coast Guard underwent a massive restructuring.

(Indian Marine Commandos in action during the Mumbai terrorist attacks)

James Holmes and Toshi Yoshihara, two professors at the US Naval War College, have given three possible 'models' of what the future IN may look like: the Free Rider Navy, the Constable Navy, and finally the Strongman Navy. The Free Rider Navy would contain one deployable carrier task force, the Constable two or more, and the Strongman three or more. For them "the fitful progress of Indian shipbuilding and acquisition efforts casts doubts on the navy's chances of assembling a Constable fleet by 2022, the national date by which Admiral Mehta's 160 ship fleets should be at sea".
They believe that the most realistic model is the Free Rider model, with New Delhi accepting, for the time being, American maritime power as an outside guarantor of security in Asia, and as a temporary expedient that serves India's current purposes, while posing little threat to its immediate interests. The only thing that could move India towards a Constable model would be a sustained forward deployment of Chinese naval forces in the Indian Ocean- do you agree?

There have of course been some frustrating delays in India's most recent naval acquistions. It is in the nature of things, however, for ships to get laid off faster than they are inducted. If you look at the American fleet, for example, it has declined over the past few years from 279 combatant ships to 260. Even though the pace of India's naval expansion and modernization hasn't always been as fast as people would like it to be, by 2020 India should have at least two to three aircraft carriers, as well as 16 to 20 destroyers and frigates.
America is, for the time being at least, the only other really credible naval presence in the region. India will not be happy if any other country establishes a strong naval presence in the Indian Ocean.



I suppose that you are referring to China and to its so-called String of Pearls Strategy?

Yes, although, I can't help thinking that the String of Pearls has been overhyped by the press. Gwadar is the only port whose infrastructure is anywhere close to completion. And even the stationing of Chinese submarines in Gwadar could reveal itself complicated for Beijing-the Americans and other regional powers such as Saudi Arabia will be watching from across the Persian Gulf.


Now for a more technical question: how does India's most recent class of Kolkata destroyers compare with its Chinese Sovremenny design counterpart?

When it comes to destroyers and frigates China still suffers the consequences of the arms embargo. Whereas India can have access to high-tech Israeli, American and French equipment, China can only really rely on Russia. I would say that in terms of weapons sensors, the Kolkata destroyers are 25 to 30% more sophisticated.


(The design for the latest Kolkata class of guided missile destroyer)

In terms of Air Defence systems for example?

Yes, for example.

Moving onto the Pakistani Navy: I am finding it somewhat arduous to obtain any detailed studies on the matter. It would seem though that Pakistan, with the acquisition of Agosta class submarines and maritime surveillance planes fitted with anti-ship missiles, is moving towards a sea denial strategy with regard to India. Would you say that this is the case?

Yes, Pakistan's entire maritime doctrine revolves around the use of submarines in order to effect sea denial.

Pakistan just inducted the first of four Chinese-designed Sword-class (F-22P) frigates. What role do these ships hold in Pakistan's strategic calculus?

I still believe that Pakistan's primary goal is sea denial. These new ships have more of a peacetime role, and are there for prestige purposes. They will be probably be used for naval diplomacy via port calls, joint naval exercices etc.

Final question: what strategy should India adopt in order to counter Chinese naval expansion? Should India focus more on ASW (Anti-submarine warfare) rather than on carrier-based force projection? Isn't there a risk that Indian carriers will become increasingly vulnerable to China's anti-ship ballistic missiles and ASCMs?

Carriers bring an essential element to the table in the event of a high-seas conflict in the form of airpower. As for anti-ship missiles, one has to hope that the IN's anti-missile and air-defence systems will be up to the task.
When it comes to China, it is inevitable that the PLAN will extend its presence into the Indian Ocean region in order to secure their energy supplies and the sea lanes of communication. This can be viewed as legitimate in many regards. India must thus enter into a two-pronged strategy vis-a-vis China- more must be done in terms of maritime cooperation versus non-conventional threats such as piracy and terrorism in order to build up trust in-between the two navies. At the same time, the Indian Navy must continue to strengthen its presence in the Indian Ocean, as well as its capabilities, and must remain watchful.


----------



## lepziboy

any link about INS kolkata?


----------



## Abingdonboy

These vids are well worth a look, a comprehensive and intensive guide to varios arms of the Indian Military:
NDTV » News » Videos

the last 2 have focused on the INS Viraat, just epic!!

but others focus on Para regt, CIJWS, Subs,IA helo school,IAF SARANG heki team etc.


----------



## perplexed

thanks abhingdonboy


----------



## Abingdonboy

perplexed said:


> thanks abhingdonboy


 
No worries mate, just enjoy!


----------



## Han Patriot

Dear Indian Bhais,

Just wanna ask. I heard the 'indigenous' Shivalik was supposed to be made from Russian steel, what then subsequently due to delays from Russia; India miraculously developed it 'indigenously'? Anyone care to shed some light on this?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> what then subsequently due to delays from Russia; India miraculously developed it 'indigenously'? Anyone care to shed some light on this?


I am not sure about Shivalik but now India has those steel. During IAC1 construction, construction got delayed because of delays by Russian to provide those high grade steels but later SAIL decided to build them here in India to meet domestic requirements and now we don't need the high grade steel from Russia.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Han Warrior said:


> Dear Indian Bhais,
> 
> Just wanna ask. I heard the 'indigenous' Shivalik was supposed to be made from Russian steel, what then subsequently due to delays from Russia; India miraculously developed it 'indigenously'? Anyone care to shed some light on this?


 
Dear Chinese Bhai,

C'mon, don't ask embarrassing questions! We found a Russian bhai who needed money for his son's college fees at Stanford, and hey! instant indigenous development happened! We didn't even need a steel plant for it. We aren't good at reverse engineering yet, but as our reverse engineering budgets increase, we are getting better.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
don't get agree yaar...


----------



## jha

> The history of cooperation with India on nuclear submarines, begun with the Chakra lease, lived on with a 2000 agreement for a long-term lease of the K-152 Nerpa third-generation multi-purpose nuclear submarine (order 518, developed by SPMBM Malakhit). At the time the agreement was being signed, the Nerpa was 86.5% technically ready. It was envisaged that a second submarine of the same type, built by the same company (order 519, around 60% ready), would be completed and leased to India subsequently. The final contract was signed in 2005. *The total value of the agreement with India for the completion and lease of the two nuclear submarines is estimated at $1.8 billion*, including $650m for the Nerpa contract.





> *A $1 billion contract was signed in 1997 for the building in Russia of three frigates custom-designed for India, code-named Project 11356. Remarkably, Russia was exporting more advanced vessels than it was building for its own navy*. Three Talwar-type frigates were built by Baltiysky Zavod in St Petersburg and delivered to the Indian Navy in 2003&#8211;2004. According to Moscow Defense Brief Editor Mikhail Barabanov, the expert community has recognised those frigates as some of the world&#8217;s most advanced and powerful in their class. In 2006, India signed yet another contract for $1.56 billion to build three more modified 11356&#1052; frigates to be delivered in 2011&#8211;2012. These vessels will be equipped, among other things, with the BrahMos missile complex. *A future Indian order for three more 11356&#1052; vessels has not been ruled out*.



*Indian Navy grows stronger*


----------



## jha

*Auxiliary Vessel Pamba joins Indian Navy Southern Command*







Pamba, a 930 T water barge was inducted to the flotilla of auxiliary craft today by Commodore S Nedunchezian, Chief Staff Officer (Technical), Southern Naval Command at South Jetty, Naval Base. The 50 m long vessel, when fully loaded can carry 500 T of water and is manned by a crew of 17 headed by the Master, IC Josey. The self propelled barge is fitted with two engines, with a combined propulsive power of 1800 BHP and is capable of speeds up to 12 Knots. Pamba is named after the previous Auxiliary which served the Indian Navy for nearly 40 years and de inducted in April 2007.


Auxiliary Vessel Pamba Bridge

The barge with sea going capabilities is capable of serving Navy&#8217;s Warships at anchorage outside the harbor and elsewhere to ensure quick operational turnaround. She has all the essential and latest communication and navigation equipment and also carries a Rigid Inflatable Boat (RIB). Pamba has accommodation for 20 crew including galley (kitchen) facility, fixed fire fighting arrangements for machinery compartments, and tank gauging systems. The vessel complies with the standards of Indian Register of Shipping and International Maritime Organisation for vessels of similar class.
Commodore Neduchezian in his address to the assembled gathering said that more inductions are on the anvil to augment the fleet auxiliary strength including ferry craft and powerful tugs. Shri Dinesh Joshi of ABG Shipyard, the builders of the vessel said that the last and fifth barge will be delivered to the Navy by May this year. The function hosted by Commodore Vivek Chawla, Commodore Superintendent Naval Ship Repair Yard, Kochi, was also attended by senior naval officers and the employees of Naval Ship Repair Yard.

http:///wp-content/uploads/2011/03/indian-navy-ins-pamba-bridge.jpg


----------



## ganimi kawa

Coast Guard interceptor boat, C-150, commissioned on 28th March at Kochi. The 28-metre ship displaces 90 tonnes, has an endurance of 500 NM and can touch 45 knots. It is armed with a Prahari 12.7 mm HMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*New water barge Pamba inducted*

A 930-tonne water barge, Pamba, was inducted to the flotilla of auxiliary craft of the Indian Navy by Commodore S Nedunchezian, Chief Staff Officer (Technical), Southern Naval Command, here today.The 50m-long vessel, when fully loaded, can carry 500 tonnes of water and is manned by a crew of 17. The self-propelled barge is fitted with two engines, with a combined propulsive power of 1,800 BHP and is capable of speeds up to 12 knots.

Pamba is named after the previous auxiliary which served the Indian Navy for nearly 40 years and was de-inducted in April 2007. The barge with sea going capabilities is capable of serving Navy&#8217;s Warships at anchorage outside the harbour and elsewhere to ensure quick operational turnaround.

The barge has all the essential and latest communication and navigation equipment and also carries a rigid inflatable boat (RIB). Pamba has accommodation for 20 crew including galley (kitchen) facility, fixed fire-fighting arrangements for machinery compartments, and tank gauging systems.

The vessel complies with the standards of Indian Register of Shipping and International Maritime Organisation for vessels of similar class.

New water barge Pamba inducted


----------



## jha

> India&#8217;s navy has operational requirements for additional unmanned air vehicles made by Israel Aerospace Industries, sources say, with these to potentially include improved Heron or Heron-TP systems carrying maritime sensor payloads. Evaluations using some systems have already been carried out, they add.



Indian navy eyes more Israeli UAVs

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




> India will soon join a select group of nations that have an exclusive Seakeeping and Maneuvering Basin (SMB) facility for testing models of ships in simulated ocean conditions.
> 
> The SMB will be part of the Naval Science and Technological Laboratory (NSTL), situated in the South Indian coastal city of Visakhapatnam. The SMB is due to open by 2014.
> 
> NSTL is a naval research and development installation of the Defense Research and Development Organization. The foundation stone-laying ceremony for the SMB will take place April 1 with DRDO chief V.K. Saraswat in attendance. The total cost of the project is around Rs 170 crore ($3.8 million).



India To Build Ship Model Testing Facility | AVIATION WEEK


----------



## jha

*Boeing Gets India OK For Four More P-8I Maritime Planes*



> -India's federal government has approved the purchase of four more P-8I long-range maritime patrol and anti-submarine warfare aircraft from Boeing Co., a senior executive at the U.S. defense contractor said Thursday.
> 
> The company also expects India to sign a final agreement in the next few months for the purchase of 10 C-17 Globemaster III airlifters, Chris Chadwick,


----------



## angeldemon_007

Any body has any update on P17a frigates and P28A corvettes ???
Work on P17a was supposed to start this year, has it started or is there any delays ??



> By making the superstructure, which is the upper part of the ship that rests on the hull, of lighter composite material, the 2,500-tonne warships will become lighter, stealthier and far more stable in the water. Already acclaimed as world-class warships, composite superstructures will make them amongst the most effective submarine hunters in any of the world's navies.
> 
> Business Standard has learned that the ministry of defence will shortly issue tenders to three shipbuilders with extensive experience in fabricating composites. *Kockums of Sweden, a subsidiary of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, which builds the world's stealthiest warships, the 650-tonne Visby class corvettes, is a leading contender; also in the fray are Greek shipbuilder, Intermarine; and Korea's Kangnam Corporation*.
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/report/2009/dec/17/indian-stealth-warships-to-get-deadlier.htm


Any progress on the above article ??? Are we really going for composite superstructures from 3rd ASW corvette of P28 project ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hey I was wondering about the possibility/ feasibility of the GoI/MoD acquiring large numbers (150+) of the Protecter USV (unmanned surface vehicle) 

I don't need to go on about its capabilities and uses as they are quite obvious from below links and what common sense ( i.e UCAV for sea):
SNAFU!: The Protector USV...more formidable than thought??
Protector USV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=BZiBvG2z2d8[/video]

The reason such a large number is needed is because India has such a HUGE coastline (7000+ km) and secondly the adaptability and range of uses this systems brings to the table.

Below is a list of potential users I think could use and deploy the USV very effectively:
-ICG ( a bit obvious) patrolling, interdiction etc

-IN/SPB : Sagar Prahari Bal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It seems this boat would fit right into the SPBs mandate and be very useful. Also for use in protecting naval bases where high-value assets are kept (i.e ACC, nuclear subs etc).

-BSF: I am aware the BSF patrols a number of lakes and rivers in the J&K region to stop infiltration ( I think they are called "crocodile commandos"?) obviously this asset would be very useful especially given its thermal/ night sighting capability- a chronic issue in that region. 

-CISF: The CISF is in charge of all nuclear power plants in India. As nuclear power plants are usually located on the coast for obvious cooling and dumping reasons they present a very obvious and potentially catastrophic target to any potential terrorist. I'm sure a few of these at all nuclear power plants in India in addition to current boats and assets used by the CISF at these locations would be very effective. Additionally I'm sure there are other locations under CISF cover ( ISRO etc) that could benefit from this asset.

- All Marine Police forces in the country: with such a huge coastline these vessels would be invaluable to EVERY SINGLE ( nationwide) Marine Police force in India ( not just Mumbai post-26/11) with the range and effectiveness it is a good buy.



Given the lapses in Coastal defences in recent years ( I don't wanna say it but yes, 26/11) and with pirates getting closer and closer to Indian shores I think it is time that the GoI/ MoD actually took action BEFORE a calamity instead of being constantly retaliatory in nature.



For the following reasons I think the relitvley high initial price can be overcome and not an issue: 
-For such high numbers, production in India could be agreed.
-Israel is a good friend of India and as such they will be inclined to help her out ( I'm not being naive, Israel won't GIVE them to India, but it won't jack up the prices at the last minutete either or demand end-user certificates).
-Given they are armed and are Unmanned the costs of operating them will be balanced by the fact they are more cost effective and doing the work of 8-10 ( 1 patrol boat with men) work by only 2 operators.
-Inherent economies of scale associated with bulk buying.
-As the order would be for central and state forces, mechanical infrastructure could be centralised but provide infrastructure and mechanical assistance to states when needed, instead of duplication of services that could/do exist on stat/central level leading to price escalations and inefficiency.
-In the case of the IN and protecting assets like ACC it is relatively cost effective ( a ACC/nuke sub costs BILLIONS of $$$) they are also national assets that should be protected at ALL costs- and this is one way to add further security to them.


So what do you think??


----------



## Archie

INS Satpura Induction delayed to End of may 2011

The Ship will be commissioned along with INS Sahyadri by end of may 2011

The reason for this delay is placed mainly on delay in supply of 300 Km range Klub S anti ship cruise missiles from Russia
34 of these missiles ( 30 Weaponised + 4 Trainer version ) were ordered for 3 Shivalik class Frigates , out of which Russians have delivered 10 of them (6 weaponised + 4 Trainer)
This was the also the apparent reason behind delay in commissioning of INS Shivalik to the eastern fleet
Russian state arms exporter Rosoboronexport has promised to deliver 8 units of these missiles to IN by june 2011 in time of commissioning of 2 Shivalik class frigates , while remaining missiles will be delivered by may 2012

The reason for this delay sited by the Russian firm is that India is the only major buyer for this missile with Russian Navy only Interested in the 550 Km range version of this missile which is not available for sale
And they feel that there is no need to have an expansive productioin line if the production would end in 3 yrs at current rate


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Hey I was wondering about the possibility/ feasibility of the GoI/MoD acquiring large numbers (150+) of the Protecter USV (unmanned surface vehicle)...


They are meant for protecting a ports, naval vessels, or a specific location with a small area, not large costlines. The range will be the main issue here, but there is also the problem that it is unmanned, if it finds a boat that is suspicious, there is nobody that can enter and check it.
To counter the threats to our costlines, we need UAV aircrafts in numbers with high endurance on the one hand and IN + ICG patrol vessels in high numbers.


----------



## Archie

UK to sell HMS Ark Royal and 3 Type 42 Destroyers in mega garage sale 



HMS Ark Royal for sale online
28 March 2011

HMS Ark Royal is being sold online via the MoD website which disposed of sister ship HMS invincible earlier this year.

Defence Equipment and Support's eDisposals site lists the former Royal Navy flagship for sale alongside Type 42 Destroyers HMS Exeter, HMS Southampton and HMS Nottingham.

HMS Invincible was sold to Turkish firm Leyal Ship Recycling in February following a similar advertisement, and has already been towed to Turkey to be dismantled.

*Ark Royal was decommissioned earlier this month following 25 years in service.
* 
Prior to the listing there were rumours that the aircraft carrier could be used to provide a base for emergency services and Special Forces during the 2012 Olympic Games. 

Other options reportedly discussed include bids to turn the carrier into a conference centre, but any option must now be formalised and processed through the eDisposals website.

Bidding ends at 10am on 13 June, and the ship will be available for viewing by potential buyers in Portsmouth on 3 and 4 May, provided they let the MoD know their "intentions regarding the vessel" in advance. 

HMS Ark Royal for sale online - Defence Management


----------



## Archie

What do u think guys 

Should Indian Navy be looking at this ship 
Not as an aircraft carrier but as a LHD , i mean as u guys know GOI has announced a tender for purchase of 4 LHD to be inducted by 2022 , and Navy had earliar shown interest in purchase of another second hand LPD to complement INS Jalashwa till our new LHD enter service in 2020-22 

HMS Ark Royal was heavily upgraded between 2003-05 becoz it was expected to remain in service till 2016-18 , before it had to be decommissioned due to Strategic defence review undertaken by UK
Looking at the fact that we are operating INS Viraat which is 51 yrs old and which will serve till it is 55 yrs old 
Then we can easily get 20-25 yrs service from Ark Royal 
The fact that this ship was active till about a month ago , then we dont reallu have to spend a lot of money on its upgrade at all , 

UK is willing to sell it for 150 Million Pounds ie 250 Million USD , thats less than the cost of a modern frigate 

We can purchase it and retire Viraat from service , we can operate our Sea Harriers from it till 2016 , and there after go in for F35B or othervise use it as a Helicopter carrier there after
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Ark_Royal_(R07)


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Archie said:


> What do u think guys
> 
> Should Indian Navy be looking at this ship
> Not as an aircraft carrier but as a LHD , i mean as u guys know GOI has announced a tender for purchase of 4 LHD to be inducted by 2022 , and Navy had earliar shown interest in purchase of another second hand LPD to complement INS Jalashwa till our new LHD enter service in 2020-22
> 
> HMS Ark Royal was heavily upgraded between 2003-05 becoz it was expected to remain in service till 2016-18 , before it had to be decommissioned due to Strategic defence review undertaken by UK
> Looking at the fact that we are operating INS Viraat which is 51 yrs old and which will serve till it is 55 yrs old
> Then we can easily get 20-25 yrs service from Ark Royal
> The fact that this ship was active till about a month ago , then we dont reallu have to spend a lot of money on its upgrade at all ,
> 
> UK is willing to sell it for 150 Million Pounds ie 250 Million USD , thats less than the cost of a modern frigate
> 
> We can purchase it and retire Viraat from service , we can operate our Sea Harriers from it till 2016 , and there after go in for F35B or othervise use it as a Helicopter carrier there after
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Ark_Royal_(R07)


 
India is interested in LPDs not LHDs as of now. Even if the HMS Ark Royal is converted into a LHD it is envisaged as an AC and hence it would be hard to accomodate troops and vehicles inside. It will just be a floating behemoth..it can be used just as a stop gap....but we ont have enough hariers to fill in it. Albeit..it can be converted into an hospital ship and used for a humanitarian purposes.


----------



## sancho

Archie said:


> What do u think guys
> 
> Should Indian Navy be looking at this ship
> Not as an aircraft carrier but as a LHD , i mean as u guys know GOI has announced a tender for purchase of 4 LHD to be inducted by 2022 , and Navy had earliar shown interest in purchase of another second hand LPD to complement INS Jalashwa till our new LHD enter service in 2020-22
> 
> HMS Ark Royal was heavily upgraded between 2003-05 becoz it was expected to remain in service till 2016-18 , before it had to be decommissioned due to Strategic defence review undertaken by UK
> Looking at the fact that we are operating INS Viraat which is 51 yrs old and which will serve till it is 55 yrs old
> Then we can easily get 20-25 yrs service from Ark Royal
> The fact that this ship was active till about a month ago , then we dont reallu have to spend a lot of money on its upgrade at all ,
> 
> UK is willing to sell it for 150 Million Pounds ie 250 Million USD , thats less than the cost of a modern frigate
> 
> We can purchase it and retire Viraat from service , we can operate our Sea Harriers from it till 2016 , and there after go in for F35B or othervise use it as a Helicopter carrier there after
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Ark_Royal_(R07)


 
The around 200 million pounds for procurement + redesigning it with a well deck... would be nearly as costly as procuring an completely new LHD. Also as satishkumarcsc said IN sadly is interested in LDPs and not LHDs, so they want to use the vessel only if needed (in war, or disaster missions), not in frequent patrol missions. If the INS Viraat instead really will remain in service beyond 2015, the british Sea Harriers could be interesting, because our numbers are down to not even a dozen as it seems.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Hey I was wondering about the possibility/ feasibility of the GoI/MoD acquiring large numbers (150+) of the Protecter USV (unmanned surface vehicle)





> The reason such a large number is needed is because India has such a HUGE coastline (7000+ km) and secondly the adaptability and range of uses this systems brings to the table.



I don't think this number will be enough either. I also don't think purchasing this will help us and thats why i think IN never showed interest in this. 5 HALE or MALE UAV can cover the same area as 150 USV, so why buy these ??? 



> So what do you think??


Its a waste of money. Its better these forces go for various kinds of UAVs per their requirements.

Also what is the progress of satellite dedicated for IN ??/


----------



## angeldemon_007

> INS Satpura Induction delayed to End of may 2011


I am happy....but i have a question for you...According to reports 12 frigates were supposed to be built under P17 and P17A but as far as i know there are only 3 frigates under Shivalik Class (P17), so is there a Project 17B also to build 2 frigates ??/ 
Also i think by now the design of P17a should be finalized, i mean there were reports that Italian/French FREMM was leading but nothing concrete. Does anyone has any pic for P17A model or any other news ??


----------



## angeldemon_007

> UK to sell HMS Ark Royal and 3 Type 42 Destroyers in mega garage sale





> What do u think guys
> 
> Should Indian Navy be looking at this ship


Isn't this a old news ??? Also there were reports that this sale went online only because countries like India and Brazil never showed any interest. As far as my opinion is concerned, we have already spend money on upgrading our present AC which will work till the end of this decade and and its fleet also (Sea King and Harriers which can now work till 2023-25) and not to mention even if this second hand AC is coming cheap it is expensive to operate a second hand AC. 

Also converting it into LHD will be expensive and a stupid decision. Instead i think we should go for 4 LHD instead of LPD and go for second hand LPD from US as US navy is also decommissioning LPDs (they are also cheap) just like Jalashwa. Why convert an AC into LHD ??? And if you think AC can do a job of LHD then its not true because AC are meant for deep sea and LHD are meant to operate on shore (correct me if i am wrong).


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Can anyone answer my questions.... ??*



> *Any body has any update on P17a frigates and P28A corvettes ???
> Work on P17a was supposed to start this year, has it started or is there any delays ??*
> 
> By making the superstructure, which is the upper part of the ship that rests on the hull, of lighter composite material, the 2,500-tonne warships will become lighter, stealthier and far more stable in the water. Already acclaimed as world-class warships, composite superstructures will make them amongst the most effective submarine hunters in any of the world's navies.
> 
> Business Standard has learned that the ministry of defence will shortly issue tenders to three shipbuilders with extensive experience in fabricating composites. Kockums of Sweden, a subsidiary of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, which builds the world's stealthiest warships, the 650-tonne Visby class corvettes, is a leading contender; also in the fray are Greek shipbuilder, Intermarine; and Korea's Kangnam Corporation.
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/report/2009/d...t-deadlier.htm
> *Any progress on the above article ??? Are we really going for composite superstructures from 3rd ASW corvette of P28 project ?*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India in talks with Germany to upgrade HDW vessel capabilities*

New Delhi: With the Scorpene submarine project getting delayed, India is holding talks with Germany to upgrade the capabilities of its HDW underwater vessels. 

Discussions in this regard are being held between the two countries at the ongoing fifth Indo-German Defence Committee meeting here, Navy sources told agency.

"Our submarine fleet is depleting and numbers are expected to go down with the delay in the Scorpene project. 

The talks are on with German officials to upgrade the existing fleet of four HDW submarines," they said. 

The HDW submarines, also known as Shishumar class in the Indian Navy, were procured from Germany in the mid 80s and the last of it was inducted in 1990-91. 

Under its Project-75, Navy was planning to induct the first Scorpene submarine by 2011 but due to delays on part of MDL and the Navy, the first induction is expected to take place only by late 2015. 

Due to the delays in the project, the Government has decided to upgrade the existing fleet of Russian origin Kilo class and the German vessels.

A few of the Kilo class submarines have already undergone upgrades in Russia and have been fitted with new weaponry and other superior sensors and systems. 

During the meeting, the two sides will also hold talks to enhance cooperation in anti-piracy operations and patrolling of important sea routes in the pirate-infested areas, sources said. 

The two countries have so far held discussions on enhancing military to military cooperation through joint exercises and training drills. 

India in talks with Germany to upgrade HDW vessel capabilities


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Aircraft carrier: A mind-boggling building job (was once offered to India)*







In a shipyard in Scotland the future of the Royal Navy is slowly taking shape. But the construction of the aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth is a mammoth task.

Imagine an aircraft carrier as a 65,000-tonne jigsaw puzzle and you have got a good idea of the scale of the building of HMS Queen Elizabeth.

The pieces are being built at six shipyards around the UK and will be slotted together at Rosyth in Fife using an enormous crane which was transported by sea from China.

Around 10,000 workers across Britain are employed on the £5bn project with up to 25,000 engaged in building components for the Lockheed Martin F-35 aircraft.

The carrier will have 12 F-35s, or Joint Strike Fighters, costing around £65m each.

"It's the biggest shipbuilding project for the Royal Navy ever and is second only in engineering terms to the Olympics," says the man in charge of the whole project, David Downs, engineering director with the Aircraft Carrier Alliance (ACA) consortium.

"All my nights are sleepless, worrying about it," he jokes.

The Queen Elizabeth and sister ship Prince of Wales will be far bigger than the Ark Royal but still significantly smaller than US equivalents.






Downs and his team designed the ships using computer software - every inch mapped out electronically with laser-guided measurements which ensure each part fits together.

Uniquely, a team of assessors from Lloyd's Register are on hand at all the yards to check the work as it proceeds.

BAE Systems is part of ACA and at its Govan yard in Glasgow, integrated work teams manager David Thomas gives a tour around one huge segment of the ship.

Clambering under the hulk, wearing only a hard hat for protection, it's hard not to think of what would happen if the frame holding up 14,000 tons of steel gave way. But Thomas is reassuring on the yard's safety record.

He has been supervising the insertion of some of the 450 prefabricated cabins and 150 shower rooms - made by a firm on Teesside - in the ship's innards. He carries with him a small manual showing where everything fitted.

Anyone who finds the instructions to flatpack furniture a challenge would find it mind-boggling.

The whole process starts with the arrival of huge sheets of steel. They are "burned" into various shapes and sizes - some of them quite small - which are welded into position.

Gradually the sections become bigger as deck after deck is welded together.

One of the Govan team is Lyn Gordon, 23, an apprentice fabricator and one of a number of women working on the project.

"My fascination with shipbuilding came from living on the Clyde," she says. "I realise that it will eventually be an aircraft carrier and I will get to see it turning from a sheet of a metal, to a component, to HMS Queen Elizabeth."

The first segment from Govan should be ready this summer and will be towed by barge, around the northern tip of Scotland, to Rosyth.

At Rosyth the dry dock is ready for the assembly process. Last month the crane arrived from Shanghai, having squeezed under the Forth Bridge at low tide.

Rosyth has List X status, meaning everyone working there has to be security cleared, including the 50 Chinese workers who are helping to erect the 93m crane.

The first piece of steel was cut in 2009 but HMS Queen Elizabeth will not be finished until 2016 at the earliest, and may not be ready for action until 2020.

The construction of her sister ship, the HMS Prince of Wales, will overlap and the current plan is for one of them to be operational while the other would be kept in "extended readiness".

With the Ark Royal's fleet of Harrier jump jets being decommissioned the Navy will be without carrier-based planes for almost a decade.

Recent events in Libya have showed the importance of mobile air power.

The MoD complicated matters in October when it decided, in the Strategic Defence Review, to fit the carriers with catapults and arrester wires.

The "cats and traps" will enable them to fly the carrier variant F-35 and will also enable US and French jets to land on the deck. But it will also delay the completion of the carriers.

"If they get the two ships in the form they are expected they will be enormously capable ships. It's like having a piece of Britain you can place anywhere in the world," says naval historian Nick Hewitt.

Aircraft carriers are arguably the ultimate symbol of military prestige, a mobile projection of military might.

The Royal Navy pioneered carriers, explains Hewitt, head of attractions and collections at the Portsmouth Naval Base Property Trust. The first carriers were converted battlecruisers like the 7,500 ton Ark Royal, whose biplanes first saw action in February 1915 against the Turks in the Dardanelles.

Since the 1930s, US carriers have dwarfed their British allies, Hewitt notes.

"The US carriers were designed for the Pacific and to be away from base indefinitely. The British carriers were designed to operate in the North Sea, the Mediterranean and the North Atlantic or from bases in Singapore or India."

HMS Invincible, which fought in the Falklands, and HMS Ark Royal, which was recently pensioned off, weighed in at a puny 22,000 tons compared to the American carriers such as the USS George H W Bush, at 101,000 tons. The QE Class weighs in in between - at 65,000 tonnes full displacement.

When it is finally ready the Queen Elizabeth will only be able to navigate the Forth Bridge and reach the open sea by waiting for low tide, and even then they will have to retract the radar masts.

The project has had its critics.

The former deputy chairman of Babcock - which is part of the ACA - Lord Hesketh resigned in November after describing the project as a "disaster".

He told the BBC the carriers could have been built for a fraction of the cost at a shipyard in South Korea and claims the project only went ahead in its present form because of the number of jobs it preserved.

But whatever the controversy over the carriers and the cost, the effort involved will be phenomenal.



> The world's carriers
> 
> US - has 11, with one under construction
> Russia - has one, the Admiral Kuznetsov
> UK - has one, HMS Illustrious - which only carries helicopters - with two under construction
> China - has none but is thought to be building several
> France - has one, the Charles de Gaulle
> India - has one, the Viraat, formerly known as HMS Hermes, and is converting another, the Admiral Gorshkov, into the Vikramaditya. A third is under construction
> Italy - has two, the Giuseppe Garibaldi and the Cavour



BBC News - Aircraft carrier: A mind-boggling building job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Indian navy ponders new minesweepers - UPI.com


----------



## lepziboy

their was a post here where it said that INS satpura is delayed because of the delay of klub missiles


----------



## Archie

lepziboy said:


> their was a post here where it said that INS satpura is delayed because of the delay of klub missiles


 
The ships were delayed due to delay in supply of weapon systems from Russia , for these ships, including the klub s cruise missiles

which in turn delayed the weapon trials to be conducted by the navy
as per recent info weapon trials of Ins Satpura only began in feb and are expected to continue for 3-5 months


----------



## IND151

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Chinese Bhai,
> 
> C'mon, don't ask embarrassing questions! We found a Russian bhai who needed money for his son's college fees at Stanford, and hey! instant indigenous development happened! We didn't even need a steel plant for it. We aren't good at reverse engineering yet, but as our reverse engineering budgets increase, we are getting better.


 
you grilled him well sir Joe


----------



## IND151

i think along with 12 p8i IN will also upgrade 8 TU 142 bears in service.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Anybody can answer my queries ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Aircraft carrier: A mind-boggling building job (was once offered to India)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a shipyard in Scotland the future of the Royal Navy is slowly taking shape. But the construction of the aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth is a mammoth task.
> 
> Imagine an aircraft carrier as a 65,000-tonne jigsaw puzzle and you have got a good idea of the scale of the building of HMS Queen Elizabeth.
> 
> The pieces are being built at six shipyards around the UK and will be slotted together at Rosyth in Fife using an enormous crane which was transported by sea from China.
> 
> Around 10,000 workers across Britain are employed on the £5bn project with up to 25,000 engaged in building components for the Lockheed Martin F-35 aircraft.
> 
> The carrier will have 12 F-35s, or Joint Strike Fighters, costing around £65m each.
> 
> "It's the biggest shipbuilding project for the Royal Navy ever and is second only in engineering terms to the Olympics," says the man in charge of the whole project, David Downs, engineering director with the Aircraft Carrier Alliance (ACA) consortium.
> 
> "All my nights are sleepless, worrying about it," he jokes.
> 
> The Queen Elizabeth and sister ship Prince of Wales will be far bigger than the Ark Royal but still significantly smaller than US equivalents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downs and his team designed the ships using computer software - every inch mapped out electronically with laser-guided measurements which ensure each part fits together.
> 
> Uniquely, a team of assessors from Lloyd's Register are on hand at all the yards to check the work as it proceeds.
> 
> BAE Systems is part of ACA and at its Govan yard in Glasgow, integrated work teams manager David Thomas gives a tour around one huge segment of the ship.
> 
> Clambering under the hulk, wearing only a hard hat for protection, it's hard not to think of what would happen if the frame holding up 14,000 tons of steel gave way. But Thomas is reassuring on the yard's safety record.
> 
> He has been supervising the insertion of some of the 450 prefabricated cabins and 150 shower rooms - made by a firm on Teesside - in the ship's innards. He carries with him a small manual showing where everything fitted.
> 
> Anyone who finds the instructions to flatpack furniture a challenge would find it mind-boggling.
> 
> The whole process starts with the arrival of huge sheets of steel. They are "burned" into various shapes and sizes - some of them quite small - which are welded into position.
> 
> Gradually the sections become bigger as deck after deck is welded together.
> 
> One of the Govan team is Lyn Gordon, 23, an apprentice fabricator and one of a number of women working on the project.
> 
> "My fascination with shipbuilding came from living on the Clyde," she says. "I realise that it will eventually be an aircraft carrier and I will get to see it turning from a sheet of a metal, to a component, to HMS Queen Elizabeth."
> 
> The first segment from Govan should be ready this summer and will be towed by barge, around the northern tip of Scotland, to Rosyth.
> 
> At Rosyth the dry dock is ready for the assembly process. Last month the crane arrived from Shanghai, having squeezed under the Forth Bridge at low tide.
> 
> Rosyth has List X status, meaning everyone working there has to be security cleared, including the 50 Chinese workers who are helping to erect the 93m crane.
> 
> The first piece of steel was cut in 2009 but HMS Queen Elizabeth will not be finished until 2016 at the earliest, and may not be ready for action until 2020.
> 
> The construction of her sister ship, the HMS Prince of Wales, will overlap and the current plan is for one of them to be operational while the other would be kept in "extended readiness".
> 
> With the Ark Royal's fleet of Harrier jump jets being decommissioned the Navy will be without carrier-based planes for almost a decade.
> 
> Recent events in Libya have showed the importance of mobile air power.
> 
> The MoD complicated matters in October when it decided, in the Strategic Defence Review, to fit the carriers with catapults and arrester wires.
> 
> The "cats and traps" will enable them to fly the carrier variant F-35 and will also enable US and French jets to land on the deck. But it will also delay the completion of the carriers.
> 
> "If they get the two ships in the form they are expected they will be enormously capable ships. It's like having a piece of Britain you can place anywhere in the world," says naval historian Nick Hewitt.
> 
> Aircraft carriers are arguably the ultimate symbol of military prestige, a mobile projection of military might.
> 
> The Royal Navy pioneered carriers, explains Hewitt, head of attractions and collections at the Portsmouth Naval Base Property Trust. The first carriers were converted battlecruisers like the 7,500 ton Ark Royal, whose biplanes first saw action in February 1915 against the Turks in the Dardanelles.
> 
> Since the 1930s, US carriers have dwarfed their British allies, Hewitt notes.
> 
> "The US carriers were designed for the Pacific and to be away from base indefinitely. The British carriers were designed to operate in the North Sea, the Mediterranean and the North Atlantic or from bases in Singapore or India."
> 
> HMS Invincible, which fought in the Falklands, and HMS Ark Royal, which was recently pensioned off, weighed in at a puny 22,000 tons compared to the American carriers such as the USS George H W Bush, at 101,000 tons. The QE Class weighs in in between - at 65,000 tonnes full displacement.
> 
> When it is finally ready the Queen Elizabeth will only be able to navigate the Forth Bridge and reach the open sea by waiting for low tide, and even then they will have to retract the radar masts.
> 
> The project has had its critics.
> 
> The former deputy chairman of Babcock - which is part of the ACA - Lord Hesketh resigned in November after describing the project as a "disaster".
> 
> He told the BBC the carriers could have been built for a fraction of the cost at a shipyard in South Korea and claims the project only went ahead in its present form because of the number of jobs it preserved.
> 
> But whatever the controversy over the carriers and the cost, the effort involved will be phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Aircraft carrier: A mind-boggling building job


 
12 F35s seems a very low number- but living in UK I know the reason behind it. As with EFT the UK MoD entered into minium orders and contracts so I was actually MORE expensive if the decided to pull out then accept the equipment. Similarly these ACCs have been put off for so long and the prices have sky rocketed so much and with so many across the UK employed in times of high unemployment cancelling them is not an optiaon nor is the F35 ( there was talking of going for either cheaper "C" versions or the F-18 SH ) once these are completed they will almost immedialty be mothballed and hopefully one sold off.( India is/was an option, what do you think- will India pursue this??)


----------



## angeldemon_007

> there was talking of going for either cheaper "C" versions or the F-18 SH


I hope you are not talkin about F35 C. Its the carrier version and costliest among the three version. Earlier its cost was around 150 million $. I don't know as their are reports of cost escalation...I think F35B the marine version is best...



> once these are completed they will almost immedialty be mothballed and hopefully one sold off.( India is/was an option, what do you think- will India pursue this??)


Actually India was a serious customer and IN showed a bit interest also, presentation were made by BAE, but later it was decided that India will go with Gorshkov and next AC's will be built in India itself...their are already plans for 3 under P71 and 4th one is Gorshkov, i don't think India will go for it....but yeah IN might be interested for the design for IAC2.

Their was one more reason for not selecting this AC, India did not had harbor to facilitate a big AC as India had been operating a smaller AC but now infrastructures are being built both eastern and western side as project seabird...

But as my personal opinion its awesome and i hope we purchase it or at-least go for the design for IAC2....

I am posting it again.....



> Can anyone answer my questions.... ??
> 
> *Any body has any update on P17a frigates and P28A corvettes ???
> Work on P17a was supposed to start this year, has it started or is there any delays ??
> *
> By making the superstructure, which is the upper part of the ship that rests on the hull, of lighter composite material, the 2,500-tonne warships will become lighter, stealthier and far more stable in the water. Already acclaimed as world-class warships, composite superstructures will make them amongst the most effective submarine hunters in any of the world's navies.
> 
> Business Standard has learned that the ministry of defence will shortly issue tenders to three shipbuilders with extensive experience in fabricating composites. Kockums of Sweden, a subsidiary of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, which builds the world's stealthiest warships, the 650-tonne Visby class corvettes, is a leading contender; also in the fray are Greek shipbuilder, Intermarine; and Korea's Kangnam Corporation.
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/report/2009/d...t-deadlier.htm
> *Any progress on the above article ??? Are we really going for composite superstructures from 3rd ASW corvette of P28 project ?*


----------



## Abingdonboy

No I'm pretty sure they were discussing a switch FROM "B" already ordered to "C" (it may already have happened) as this meant extra infrastructure had to be put in place (EMALS/Steam catapult) I believe the "B" is the most expensive as it is the most complex and has the least payload/range because of th fancy engine system. Also it is the least ordered, it was mainly deco loped because of the bressure from the USMC and the RN jumped on board but for lesser number ( let the US pay they'll take the finishes item). 

Anyone know the chances of IAC 2 having EMALS?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> No I'm pretty sure they were discussing a switch FROM "B" already ordered to "C"


I don't know about this switch between B and C.....but yeah you are right....B is more costlier...I read this way back, thats why didn't remember it exactly...F35B costs around 150 million$...and reason is obvious.



> Anyone know the chances of IAC 2 having EMALS?


There are only speculations...IAC2 designed is being worked out and nothing is made public yet...


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *I don't know about this switch between B and C.*....but yeah you are right....B is more costlier...I read this way back, thats why didn't remember it exactly...F35B costs around 150 million$...and reason is obvious.



^^^
Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II procurement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> In October 2010, press reports suggested that the Conservative-Liberal Democrat coalition government were considering reducing the order for the F-35 from 138 to a currently unspecified but lower number as of the 2010 Strategic Defence and Security Review. The proposed cuts would also close RAF Lossiemouth, chosen as the main operating base for the F-35.[38] On 19 October 2010 Prime Minister David Cameron announced in the Strategic Defence and Security Review that the UK would procure an unspecified number of *F-35Cs,* to fly from only one of the Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carriers, *instead of the F-35B.* This change *will require the aircraft carrier to be equipped with catapults and arresting gea*r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Navy helicopter makes emergency landing in Port Blair*


Navy helicopter makes emergency landing in Port Blair
An Indian Navy Chetak helicopter made an emergency landing at the airfield here after its engine developed a technical problem.

During a routine sortie, the helicopter developed the technical snag when on its return leg to Port Blair, sources said.

The pilot had to make emergency landing immediately after all necessary measures were pressed into service, officials said.

The helicopter landed safely and the personnel on board were safe, command sources said.


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Can anyone answer my questions.... ??*


 
Work on P17A will begin once Shivalik class Enter service and Mazagaon dock and Garden Reach Shipyard complete there upgrade work which is required for modular construction
Mazagaon Docks can begin the construction by end of 2011 while GRE will begin by end of 2012 or early 2013
P17A consist of 7 ships , 4 to be build at Mazagaon Docks while 3 will be built at Garden Reach Shipyard
These ships are expected to be inducted between 2018-22
These ships will be based on Shivalik class with differences being Higher level of stealth ,Hypersonic Brahmos , Barak 8 SAM 
Italian company Finceranti and French DCNS will provide design consultancy apart from certain internal subsystems for these ships

As far as P 28A is concerned , well this is a follow on order for Kamorta class ASW corvettes 
There construction will begin in 2014 after the Induction of last Type 28 corvette
They will be Inducted between 2020-24 and all of them will be build at Garden Reach Shipyard


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Mazagaon Docks can begin the construction by end of 2011 while GRE will begin by end of 2012 or early 2013


thanx...but can you post something official ??



> Italian company Finceranti and French DCNS will provide design consultancy apart from certain internal subsystems for these ships


So FREMM is selected ??? Cool...

Also what happened to P28A...Kockums AB was supposed to provide help for that, i mean there were 8 more shipyards but the Kockums AB was the leading because of Visby...


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> thanx...but can you post something official ??
> 
> 
> So FREMM is selected ??? Cool...
> 
> Also what happened to P28A...Kockums AB was supposed to provide help for that, i mean there were 8 more shipyards but the Kockums AB was the leading because of Visby...


 
Broadsword: Project 17-A: All seven new stealth frigates to be built in India

Project 17A class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The construction of P28A is too far off
While Kockums AB will porvide assistance , but these ships will mainly be based on P28 corvettes design but with added stealth and firepower
Construction of these ships will begin in 2014-15 after induction of P28 
GRSE is expected to complete its upgrade by 2013 , which will enable it to manufacture 2 of these corvettes simultaneously , which would means that 8 corvettes would be inducted in the same time which it took to build the first 4 P28 corvettes


----------



## ganimi kawa

Pics from the Indo-US Exercise Malabar In The Western Pacific.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

ganimi kawa said:


> Pics from the Indo-US Exercise Malabar In The Western Pacific.......


 
I will be happy if USA will gift us the ship sailing in the middle, the Big one.... What say Gambit..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Black Widow said:


> I will be happy if USA will gift us the ship sailing in the middle, the Big one.... What say Gambit..


 
India is not Pakistan- it doesn't need handouts or charity. She can/is developing her own tech at her own pace.this is obviously going to take a while. This is a long game.

+ any chance of more pics? They seem very limited this time- last ex their were dozens of pics swirling around of VBSS, SAR etc.


----------



## Abingdonboy

This is an interesting pic from AI 2011:





Naval officers looking over Rafele, ramifications for N-MRCA ?


----------



## Shastra

True. I hope to see major indigenous technologies in operation by 2015


----------



## Shastra

Private participation in defence will boost R&D


----------



## angeldemon_007

> GRSE is expected to complete its upgrade by 2013


I thought upgrade was suppose to be over in 2011....



> While Kockums AB will porvide assistance , but these ships will mainly be based on P28 corvettes design but with added stealth and firepower


So Kockums AB is final ??/ When this decision was made ??/ I just hope P28A design is also changed because now we have everything for a great strealth warship but only thing that lacks is the design...the design of P28 is not stealthy enough....


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> This is an interesting pic from AI 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naval officers looking over Rafele, ramifications for N-MRCA ?


 
Reminded me on this:



> *LCA-Navy Not What We Want, But It's Ours*
> 
> "It may not be what we want, but it is our own aircraft," says the Indian Navy's Flag Officer Naval Aviation (FONA) Rear Admiral Sudhir Pillai on the LCA Navy in an interview to FORCE magazine. He was asked how effective the LCA Navy would be for a carrier-based role given that it "only an eight ton platform". *The officer's response: "I wish wish we could straightaway develop a Rafale.* But seriously, we have to look at the Indian Navy and it commitment towards indigenisation...



Livefist: "LCA-Navy Not What We Want, But It's Ours": FONA


So it's not only IAF that admires French fighters and IN got experience with Rafale Ms first hand during the exercise Varuna this year.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Seriously what is the status of IN's/ICG's MMH tender? this is from A *YEAR *AGO!!


----------



## jha

*Teg being loaded with Brahmos canisters*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Seriously what is the status of IN's/ICG's MMH tender? this is from A *YEAR *AGO!!


 
IN don't want to lease the helicopters, but there were a tender for up to 60 ASW helicopter, where the Sea Hawk and the naval S92 could be part of and with Sikorsky building parts of them now in India, they might have good chances.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> IN don't want to lease the helicopters, but there were a tender for up to 60 ASW helicopter, where the Sea Hawk and the naval S92 could be part of and with Sikorsky building parts of them now in India, they might have good chances.


 
Yes but what is the timeline? will they be inducted in time for Vikramditya? IAC 1? 2? 5?!! and surely 60 is not enough to replace ALL ASW Sea Kings in IN service? And what about the Sea Kings used for general transport and as a SOAR for MARCOs (those with "X" on side)? will they be replaced, or is this ASW specific?

+btw the leasing the vid mentions is for ICG


----------



## angeldemon_007

> surely 60 is not enough to replace ALL ASW Sea Kings in IN service?





> And what about the Sea Kings used for general transport and as a SOAR for MARCOs (those with "X" on side)?


IN currently operates only 35 Sea King...I think this number will not increase more than 60...



> Yes but what is the timeline? will they be inducted in time for Vikramditya? IAC 1? 2? 5?!!


Thats a nice question, i hope deal is signed in 2011. There is also a deal for some 60 LUH.....

*But i heard the present sea king fleet is being modernized....*



> IN don't want to lease the helicopters


Nobody said IN is leasing, its saying ICG....


----------



## Abingdonboy

> IN currently operates only 35 Sea King...I think this number will not increase more than 60...


So the IN Medium helo fleet will almost double?-good if true given number of new platforms being indicted in next decade. I still feel 60 is a very small number especially taking into account maintence and accidents.






> *But i heard the present sea king fleet is being modernized....*


This is okay but these platforms are VERY old and are being/have been deommisoned in most operators in the world. These birds have done good service to their nation and should be allowed to go quietly instead of trying to eck out every last mile as with Mig 21, Cheetah,Cheetak etc - this is good for no one.



> Nobody said IN is leasing, its saying ICG....


 ^^^ already stated #1325


----------



## Archie

angeldemon_007 said:


> IN currently operates only 35 Sea King...I think this number will not increase more than 60...
> 
> 
> Thats a nice question, i hope deal is signed in 2011. There is also a deal for some 60 LUH.....
> 
> *But i heard the present sea king fleet is being modernized....*
> 
> 
> Nobody said IN is leasing, its saying ICG....


 
Well u are mostly correct
However LUH Deal is only for 56 choppers meant to replace ageing fleet of 51 Alloutte 3 curretly in service
The contract for this chopper will most likely go to Navalised version of LUH which win's the joint army/IAF tender for 197 LUH , and which could be announced later this yr
Frankly , I expect Eurocopter Fennec to win this tender , while navy could go for Eurocopter Puma , WHICH IS ALSO OPERATED BY FRENCH NAVY

As far as ASW Helicopters is concerned , well the initial contract is only expected to be for 16 Helis with an option for as much as 60 such copters

I can guarantee that India will place the follow on order , though not imidiately but maybe after induction of the first batch in 2014-15

Thats coz Navy not only has to replace 35 odd Seakings but also 7 Ka-25 and 13 Ka-28 helicopters which though were inducted in early 1990s but are expected to be phased out by 2022-25 after 30 yrs in service

Initial batch of 16 ASW Helis will replace 18 odd Sea Kings which will retire by 2015 while remaining 17 Sea Kings which are being upgraded will serve till 2022


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes but what is the timeline? will they be inducted in time for Vikramditya? IAC 1? 2? 5?!! and surely 60 is not enough to replace ALL ASW Sea Kings in IN service? And what about the Sea Kings used for general transport and as a SOAR for MARCOs (those with "X" on side)? will they be replaced, or is this ASW specific?
> 
> +btw the leasing the vid mentions is for ICG



A timeline in Indian defense procurements? That's a good one buddy! 

This tender is not different from others, it was issued, scrapped and re-issued again. The initial tender was for 20 helicopters, but more are likely and they are not meant only for the carriers, but for frigats as well.

Here you can see the IN air arm:

Indian Naval Air Arm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> A timeline in Indian defense procurements? That's a good one buddy!
> 
> This tender is not different from others, it was issued, scrapped and re-issued again. The initial tender was for 20 helicopters, but more are likely and they are not meant only for the carriers, but for frigats as well.
> 
> Here you can see the IN air arm:
> 
> Indian Naval Air Arm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
I didn't think they were just for ACC but I just thought if IN is indicting their most advanced/powerful/importsnt surface vessels they would want the best equipment (HELOS + FIGHTERS) flying off them. It is a real shame that is dent seem either the Vikramditya or IAC 1 will have any of these Helos. 


+ any news on the IN RFI for GLOBAL HAWK (it would complement P-8i and FireScout, if purchased, perfectly):
Indian Navy Interested in Northrop Grumman MQ-4C Maritime Surveillance Unmanned Aircraft Systems | India Defence


----------



## angeldemon_007

> So the IN Medium helo fleet will almost double?-good if true given number of new platforms being indicted in next decade. I still feel 60 is a very small number especially taking into account maintence and accidents.


Don't worry 60 won't suffice....i think 60 is meant to overcome the shortage and up-gradation of present fleet....by 2015 IMRH is supposed to be ready and there will be a naval version also...so i think these 60 are meant to meet the immediate requirement only...there might be more purchases after 2015-2016...



> This is okay but these platforms are VERY old and are being/have been deommisoned in most operators in the world.


On the contrary many countries are upgrading them...



> However LUH Deal is only for 56 choppers meant to replace ageing fleet of 51 Alloutte 3 curretly in service


Sorry, i just rounded it...



> As far as ASW Helicopters is concerned , well the initial contract is only expected to be for 16 Helis with an option for as much as 60 such copters


Its true, but i think the follow-on order in this case is inevitable because IN has to replace its fleet just like IAF and IA.



> Initial batch of 16 ASW Helis will replace 18 odd Sea Kings which will retire by 2015 while remaining 17 Sea Kings which are being upgraded will serve till 2022


thanx for this info...



> I didn't think they were just for ACC but I just thought if IN is indicting their most advanced/powerful/importsnt surface vessels they would want the best equipment (HELOS + FIGHTERS) flying off them. It is a real shame that is dent seem either the Vikramditya or IAC 1 will have any of these Helos.


I don't think 60 helos will meet the requirement for proposed 3 ACs and 4 amphibious warships alone, forget about the 100 warships and submarine planned to be build during this decade....

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30869-india-plans-build-100-warships.html


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I didn't think they were just for ACC but I just thought if IN is indicting their most advanced/powerful/importsnt surface vessels they would want the best equipment (HELOS + FIGHTERS) flying off them. It is a real shame that is dent seem either the Vikramditya or IAC 1 will have any of these Helos.


 
They will when they will be available, but then the Russian helicopters might serve in the ASW role on the carriers as well, which would make much sense in terms of commonality, because the Ka 31 will be the AEW helicopter anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Livefist: Goa Hosts US Navy Los Angeles-class SSN






The USS La Jolla, a Los Angeles-class nuclear powered fast attack submarines docked at Goa a couple of days ago on a goodwill visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

sudhir007 said:


> Livefist: Goa Hosts US Navy Los Angeles-class SSN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USS La Jolla, a Los Angeles-class nuclear powered fast attack submarines docked at Goa a couple of days ago on a goodwill visit.


 

I am all for American planes in every tender provided US gives us a couple of these..

On a serious note , this is a really big development if looked at from different perspective..


----------



## jha

*TOGNUM receives follow up order for Indian Coast guard*



> MTU Series 4000 engines to be main propulsion units for 20 Indian Coast Guard fast patrol vessels
> MTU &#8220;Callosum&#8221; automation system for propulsion control and ship monitoring
> Order value: medium two-digit million euro range







> The specialist for propulsion and power solutions Tognum has received a substantial follow-up order for the delivery of MTU engines and automation systems for 20 new vessels of the Indian Coast Guard. The value of the contract, which has been signed by the Tognum subsidiary MTU Asia, is in the medium two-digit million euro range. The delivery of the total of 60 engines will be between 2011 and 2014. In 2009, Tognum has already signed two deals for engines and automation systems for the Indian Coast Guard with a total value of 32.5 million euro.





> The Series 4000 engines produced in Friedrichshafen will be supplied to the Cochin Shipyard Ltd. in the southern-Indian city of Kochi. The 20 new inshore fast patrol vessels are to be powered by triple type 16V 4000 M90 engines with an output of 2,720 kW (3,648 bhp) each. In combination with waterjet drives, they will propel the vessel at speeds up to 35 knots (65 km/h). The systems to be supplied for the 48-meter patrol vessels include the MTU &#8220;Callosum&#8221; ship automation system with an integrated solution for monitoring all ship&#8217;s services that also incorporates fire detection and extinguishing systems.



Tognum receives substantial follow-up order for Indian Coast Guard: Tognum AG


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can any explain to me why the Rafele is considered unfit for the Vikramdatiya and IAC in STOBAR configuration when it is actually SMALLER than the Mig 29k. It has been said the Rafale was unfit many time as it was much larger and heavier than Mig 29k but looking at the specs tell a different story:
Mig 29k


> Crew: One
> Length: 17.3 m (57.76 ft)
> Wingspan: 11.99 m (39.34 ft)
> Height: 4.40 m (14.44 ft)
> Wing area: 43 m² (462 ft²)
> Loaded weight: 18,550 kg (40,900 lb)
> Max takeoff weight: 24,500 kg (54,000 lb)
> Powerplant: 2 × Klimov RD-33MK afterburning turbofans, 9,000 kgf (88.3 kN, 19,800 lbf) each
> Performance
> Maximum speed: Mach 2+ (2,200 km/h, 1,370 mph) / At low altitude: Mach 1.2 (1,400 km/h, 870 mph)
> Ferry range: 2,000 km (1,240 mi) / 3,000 km (1,860 mi) with 3 drop tanks
> Service ceiling: 17,500 m (57,400 ft)
> Rate of climb: initial 330 m/s, average 109 m/s 0-6000 m[37] (65,000 ft/min)
> Wing loading: 442kg/m² (90.5 lb/ft²)
> Thrust/weight: 0.97


Rafele


> Crew: 1&#8211;2
> Length: 15.27 m (50.1 ft)
> Wingspan: 10.80 m (35.4 ft)
> Height: 5.34 m (17.5 ft)
> Wing area: 45.7 m² (492 ft²)
> Empty weight: 9,500kg (C), 9,770kg (B),[88] 10,196kg (M) ()
> Loaded weight: 14,016kg (30,900 lb)
> Max takeoff weight: 24,500kg (C/D), 22,200kg (M)[89] (54,000 lb)
> Powerplant: 2 × Snecma M88-2 turbofans
> Dry thrust: 50.04 kN (11,250 lbf) each
> Thrust with afterburner: 75.62 kN (17,000 lbf) each
> Performance
> Maximum speed: **High altitude: Mach 2 (2,390 km/h, 1,290 knots)[88]
> Low altitude: 1,390km/h, 750 knots
> Range: 3,700+ km (2,000+ nmi)
> Combat radius: 1,852+ km (1,000+ nmi) on penetration mission .
> Service ceiling: 16,800 m (55,000 ft)
> Rate of climb: 304.8+ m/s (60,000+ ft/min)
> Wing loading: 306kg/m² (62.8 lb/ft²


note thrust and take off weight


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Can any explain to me why the Rafele is considered unfit for the Vikramdatiya and IAC in STOBAR configuration when it is actually SMALLER than the Mig 29k. It has been said the Rafale was unfit many time as it was much larger and heavier than Mig 29k but looking at the specs tell a different story:


 
Not sure who, or where it's said to be unfit, the only real difference is, that the Mig can fold it's wings which means you can store more of them side by side.


----------



## southpaw

1) Is there a statement from MoD?
2) What is the next step after this?


----------



## udiptoghsh

has any one seen the pictures of uss independence,then the italian and french navy's FREMM class frigates, the swedish visby class or the french navy's la fayette class frigate?????THEY ALL LOOK AWESOME AND DEADLY!!!!!
why dont the indian shipbuilding docks,or the design engineers of the ship make something like that for the INDIAN NAVY...!!!(offcourse not on the cost of the quality..or any other core security systems)


----------



## udiptoghsh

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## udiptoghsh




----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu : Today's Paper / NATIONAL : Simulated homeland naval exercise on

Dispersal of enemy resources through pinching movement marked one of the few military tactics drilled here in a simulated homeland security exercise, by the Kodiakkarai Naval detachment here in Kodiakarai in Vedaranyam on Wednesday. The exercise, as part of &#8216;Operation Sachet', the three-day coastal security exercise under way under the Eastern Naval Command for the entire Eastern coast and its units, sought to simulate challenges to homeland security through a &#8216;terror attack' along with the security reinforcement on the high seas.

A mock drill for combating a rear-end terror strike on a building was staged by the Kodiakkarai Naval detachment here in a bid to simulate a land-oriented strike.

The combat exercise involved dispersal of an attacking team in a pincer movement along extreme flanks with no direct frontal attack in order to engage with the enemy.

The exercise involved a simulation of off-shore interception and checking of fishing boats and security in the high seas, including checking for the structural soundness of fishing boats by the Navy.

According to an official, every battle was unique, throwing up its own challenges, and there was no perfect simulation of a combat front. A de-brief from the frontline units on the &#8216;tangible, achievable and possible' interventions to the existing operations and logistics would be prepared at the conclusion of the exercise on Thursday.


----------



## sudhir007

http:///indian-navy-presents-gallantry-awards


----------



## tushar

Hey guys, this was a pic from Defence expo 2010....







*Is this the model of Project 17a or Project 15b or from some other foreign company??*


----------



## lepziboy

tushar said:


> Hey guys, this was a pic from Defence expo 2010....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this the model of Project 17a or Project 15b or from some other foreign company??*



I believe its project 15b it really looks like the kolkata class


----------



## udiptoghsh

tushar said:


> Hey guys, this was a pic from Defence expo 2010....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this the model of Project 17a or Project 15b or from some other foreign company??*


 
looks good.....!!!


----------



## tushar

> I believe its project 15b it really looks like the kolkata class



Kolkatta Class...





So you are not sure ??/
I think its Project 17a because it looks exactly like FREMM frigate and DCNS was one of the leading contenders in project 17a....
But this question is meant for people who went to see Defence expo 2010 as they might have seen this model...


----------



## Ghoster

*Vice Admiral Joshi new Western Naval Command chief*
MUMBAI (PTI): Vice Admiral D K Joshi Saturday took charge as the chief of the Western Naval Command headquartered in the metropolis.

He succeeded Vice Admiral Sanjeev Bhasin, who retired from the Navy after four decades of illustrious service.

"A specialist in anti-submarine Warfare, Vice Admiral D K Joshi assumed Command of the Western Naval Command at a ceremonial parade at `INS Shikra' here," said Defence Assistant PRO Narendrakumar Vispute.

Joshi has commanded the guided-missile corvette `Kuthar', Guided-Missile Destroyer `Ranvir' and the aircraft carrier `Viraat'.

He is a graduate of the Naval War College, USA, an alumnus of the College of Naval Warfare, Mumbai, and the prestigious National Defence College, New Delhi, Vispute added.

Joshi has held several important staff appointments.

His last two appointments were as Commander-in-Chief of Andaman & Nicobar Command (CINCAN) and Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), he said.


----------



## jha

Very Good Articles by very knowledgeable Persons.....

SP's Naval Forces February-March 2011 e-Magazine - SP's Naval Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*French Warships Visit Kochi
​*





Chindits: French Warships Visit Kochi


----------



## Omega007

Can any senior member please tell me when will the construction begin of p 15b destroyers?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Construction on Project 15b depends on MDL and IN....right now we cannot set a date because Project 15A is still going on (delayed by 3-4 years atleast) and when it will complete then Project 15B will start....Also the pressing issue is IN might change its requirement or ask for some changes in design....
But still i think by 2012-2013 it should start...



> has any one seen the pictures of uss independence,then the italian and french navy's FREMM class frigates, the swedish visby class or the french navy's la fayette class frigate?????THEY ALL LOOK AWESOME AND DEADLY!!!!!
> why dont the indian shipbuilding docks,or the design engineers of the ship make something like that for the INDIAN NAVY...!!!(offcourse not on the cost of the quality..or any other core security systems)


All these designs you mentioned above are possible because of modular shipbuilding which none of our shipyards except Cochin was capable of but MDL and GRSE are also undergoing modernization and after 2011 they will be capable of building all these designs...
As far as Visby is concerned it involved composite technology for superstructure and good news is GRSE is working on that i think with the same shipyard which build Visby....The last 2 of project 28 and the ships of Project 28A will be of the line of Visby but design will be different....


----------



## angeldemon_007

I think i found the answer for the picture posted....
I think its the design meant for project 17A from MDL which is based on Andrea Doria guided-missile destroyer


----------



## holysaturn

angeldemon_007 said:


> I think i found the answer for the picture posted....
> I think its the design meant for project 17A from MDL which is based on Andrea Doria guided-missile destroyer


 
DCNs is offering the FREMM frigate for the p-17a


----------



## sancho

The Trishul blog reported something interesting in regard of the French Mistral class:



> *GRSE Bags Order From MoD for LPV Destined For Mauritius*...
> 
> ...while MDL has teamed up with Fincantieri of Italy to propose a design derived from the Italian Navys Andrea Doria guided-missile destroyer, GRSE has joined forces with Frances DFCNS to propose a design derived from the Fremm-class FFG. *GRSE is also proposing to the MoD that the Mistral-class LPD from DCNS be selected and ordered (three units) for the IN. If this were to happen, then GRSE is expected to build them under licence.*...



TRISHUL: GRSE Bags Order From MoD for LPV Destined For Mauritius


Now the Mistral class is not an LPD, but an LHD and according to the reports IN is specifically searching for LDPs only. However, it would be more than interesting to see if there is really such an proposal and if IN would accept it, because the LHDs are clearly more capable and suitable for INs needs.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> The Trishul blog reported something interesting in regard of the French Mistral class:
> 
> 
> 
> TRISHUL: GRSE Bags Order From MoD for LPV Destined For Mauritius
> 
> 
> Now the Mistral class is not an LPD, but an LHD and according to the reports IN is specifically searching for LDPs only. However, it would be more than interesting to see if there is really such an proposal and if IN would accept it, because the LHDs are clearly more capable and suitable for INs needs.


 
Yes but given it is a L*H*D does the IN have enough helos to operate off it? The 16-60 Mulitrole helo tender is still out there with NO NEWS WHATSOEVER and ageing Chetaks and Sea Kings need to go. Would be awesome to see 3+ Mistrals with PROPER ZCOMPLEMNT OF MODERN helos in service with IN.


----------



## jha

TRISHUL is Prasoon Sengupta's blog...


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes but given it is a L*H*D does the IN have enough helos to operate off it? The 16-60 Mulitrole helo tender is still out there with NO NEWS WHATSOEVER and ageing Chetaks and Sea Kings need to go. Would be awesome to see 3+ Mistrals with PROPER ZCOMPLEMNT OF MODERN helos in service with IN.


 
The licence evaluation and licence production will take years, so enough time to aquire helicopters, IN could even couple the deals, because most of the helicopters will be in the same class anyway, although I would like to see some CH53Ks in IN as well.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> The licence evaluation and licence production will take years, so enough time to aquire helicopters, IN could even couple the deals, because most of the helicopters will be in the same class anyway, although I would like to see some CH53Ks in IN as well.


 
Come on this is India we are talking about. It has been years since RFI for Medium helo went out, first give me news on that, all tests have been done what more has to happen? Even the vendors are not sure what's going on.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Come on this is India we are talking about. It has been years since RFI for Medium helo went out, first give me news on that, all tests have been done what more has to happen? Even the vendors are not sure what's going on.


 
Who said tests have been done? I know an RFI was send out, but never heared of an RFP, or trials and yes, exactly because this is India, everything will take longer no matter if we like it or not.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Who said tests have been done? I know an RFI was send out, but never heared of an RFP, or trials and yes, exactly because this is India, everything will take longer no matter if we like it or not.


 
I have heard the trails were completed


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I have heard the trails were completed


 
He said that they prepare flight test evaluation for IN in the US, not in India, so they just showing us the capabilities, of their product, but that's not the trials, because they have to be done by IN evaluation teams in India.


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm sorry that's not true. C-130s did not come to India, neither did MKI,P-8i, M2k, AW101 etc why does it matter where the trails take place? IN teams only need to see the performance to make assessment. 


At least that's what I'm hoping otherwise this is going to gonon and on.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry that's not true. C-130s did not come to India, neither did MKI,P-8i, M2k, AW101 etc why does it matter where the trails take place? IN teams only need to see the performance to make assessment.
> 
> 
> At least that's what I'm hoping otherwise this is going to gonon and on.



Maybe because none of them were available for trials and just under development, or because some of them were not a competition with other aircrafts. The AW 101 btw was evaluated by IAF and they disqualified the Sikorsky S92 for technical reasons, on the other hand we know tha Apaches, Chinooks, Bell helicopter all went to India for trials during real competitions, just like the F16 and F18 during MMRCA.
It is important because India has specific requirements that other countries don't have (different climate conditions for example) so all the specs on paper, may not be true when they were fielded in India itself. Not to mention that vendors tend to make their products look better then they really are.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Maybe because none of them were available for trials and just under development, or because some of them were not a competition with other aircrafts. The AW 101 btw was evaluated by IAF and they disqualified the Sikorsky S92 for technical reasons, on the other hand we know tha Apaches, Chinooks, Bell helicopter all went to India for trials during real competitions, just like the F16 and F18 during MMRCA.
> It is important because India has specific requirements that other countries don't have (different climate conditions for example) so all the specs on paper, may not be true when they were fielded in India itself. Not to mention that vendors tend to make their products look better then they really are.


 
So does that mean we have years of waiting left?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> So does that mean we have years of waiting left?


 
Depends on IN/MoD and how fast we really need these helicopters, the lease for example that was proposed to ICG was denied by GoI/MoD as far as I know, so it seems there is no need to hurry.


----------



## sudhir007

For IN Sale sale sale ::: Amphibious Ship For Sale, Sold: RFA Largs Bay 


> The fate of a nearly-new British amphibious support ship, RFA Largs Bay, is all about timing.
> 
> Britain commissioned 4 of the 176m long, 16,200t Bay Class LSD amphibious ships to renew a very run-down capability. The new Alternative Landing Ship Logistic ships were built from the same base Enforcer template that produced the successful Dutch Rotterdam and Johann de Witt, and Spanish Galicia class programs. Britain ordered 4 of these ALSL/LSD-A ships into its Royal Fleet Auxiliary, and active use began with RFA Largs Bays commissioning in 2006. By 2011, however, Britains fiscal situation was so dire that a strategic review marked RFA Largs Bay for decommissioning in April 2011, after just a fraction of its 30+ year service life.
> 
> That was bad timing for Britain, but good timing for others


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> For IN Sale sale sale ::: Amphibious Ship For Sale, Sold: RFA Largs Bay


 
^^^ I don't think so. India has the money now not to need to go for old, second hand relics. India can/is going for the latex and best tech it can, INS Jalaswa was good buy for IN at the time, as more of a training ship than anything else. It has given IN/IA much needed experience in amphibious warfare and now they know what they want/need and have given out RFIs accordingly.


----------



## sudhir007

http:///indian-navy-establishes-four-joint-operation-centres


----------



## lepziboy

sudhir007 said:


> http:///indian-navy-establishes-four-joint-operation-centres


 
link doesnt work sir


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy establishes four Joint Operation Centres : Pradeep Kumar News

Indian Navy has operationalised four Joint Operation Centres at Western, Eastern and Southern Naval Commands and Andaman & Nicobar Islands. In addition, the navy has issued Standard Operating Procedures for cordinations with Indian Coast Guards (ICG), Marine police, ports, customs etc. On May 10, Defence Minister A K Antony had reviewed the coastal security. Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma had briefed him on the steps taken to secure the coastline.....


----------



## sudhir007

self delete


----------



## jha

A very Nice promo Video for P-8I by BOEING...A must watch..


----------



## sancho

> *Naval crew to train for Scorpene subs*
> 
> Two Indian naval crews will be going to France to train for operating the Scorpene killer submarines , six of which are being built at Mazagon Docks (MDL) in Mumbai under the Rs 23,562 crore programme called Project-75 . The Indian crews will begin the training with the French navy after some months. We now hope to get the first Scorpene by August 2015. Each submarine will have just a 36-member crew since automation levels in them are very high, said an official. With India down to just 14 submarines now, the Navy is keen that the Scorpene project, which has been hit by a huge cost escalation and is running three years behind schedule, does not suffer any more slippages.
> 
> Both MDL as well as French collaborator DCNS, however, are confident that Project-75 is now fully on track. The first Scorpene will be launched into water in 2013, and will be ready for commissioning by August 2015 after extensive harbour and sea trials, said a top DCNS official.
> 
> The target is to deliver the sixth submarine by 2018, one every nine months after the first one in 2015. The third and fourth submarines are already under construction at MDL, the official added.
> 
> Navy, on its part, is keeping its fingers crossed about the Scorpene project as well as its new programme called Project-75 India . The government of course is yet to finalize P-75 I, under which six new stealth submarines equipped with both tubelaunched missiles for landattack capabilities as well as AIP (air-independent propulsion ) are to be built with foreign collaboration for over Rs 50,000 crore.
> 
> Projections show the force will have only five of its existing 10 Russian Kiloclass and four German HDW submarines by 2020. Consequently , even with the six Scorpenes, India will be far short of the at least 18 conventional submarines required to deter Pakistan and China, both of which are rapidly augmenting their underwater combat arms.



Naval crew to train for Scorpene subs | idrw.org


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

*Karwar Naval Base Phase I Completed  Brings to Life Rajivs Dream: Anthony *

Defence Minister Shri AK Anthony, today commissioned a civilian township at Amadalli marking the completion of all construction activities associated with Phase-I of the magnificent Naval base at Karwar.

Speaking on the occasion the honorable minister complemented all the engineers and the contractors, associated with the project, for developing world class infrastructure at Amadalli for the defence civilians. He pointed out that The completion of Phase-I activities of the Naval Base has brought to life the dream of our late Prime Minister Shri Rajiv Gandhi, who had laid the foundation stone for this Naval Base on 24 October, 1986.

He highlighted the fact that The growth of the Karwar naval base provided considerable impetus to the economy of the Uttar Kannada region. Adding further he said the Ministry of Defence had allotted a sum of Rs. 126.96 Cr to the State for rehabilitation of local inhabitants; all the rehabilitation centers have been established, pukka houses provided to the families with electricity, drainage and also pukka roads and schools have been set up in the rehabilitation centers. He pointed out that Over 1000 children from the project affected families have been enrolled in ITIs since 1998 providing valuable technical training to the young people and additionally approximately 178 persons from the affected families have also been enrolled in the Indian Navy. He observed, with satisfaction that, almost 50% complement of the Naval Civilians employed by the Naval Base has either been from the Project Affected Families or from the Karwar region.

Even as Phase-I of the Karwar naval base project is completed, planning for the second phase of the project involving augmentation of facilities at the Naval base to cater for basing of additional ships and submarines at Karwar is well underway and work is likely to commence once the Cabinet approves the expansion.

It may be recalled that just yesterday while addressing the Unified Commanders Conference, in New Delhi, the Defence Minister whilst stating that India always desired friendly relations with all its neighbours added that we must keep up the ongoing process of upgrading our military structure.

This expansion of the base would also provide an economic fillip to the Uttar Kannada region and bring better job opportunities and economic well being of the local population.

Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral DK Joshi, Flag-Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command were among the others present at the inauguration ceremony.


----------



## jha

*Navy likely to induct 'Kawach' rockets in 2013*

NAGPUR: The state of the art 'Kawach' rockets being developed by Ordnance Factories Board (OFB) is likely to be inducted into Indian Navy sometime in 2013. 

"We have made two prototype and first trial has been successfully conducted while the second trial will be conducted sometime this year before its final induction into the Indian Navy in 2013," OFB Director General and Chairman, D M Gupta Gupta told a press conference, here today. 

Kawach to be launched from Navy submarines will have a range of 40 kms. 

He also informed that the OFB is in the process of investing Rs 6800 crore over the next five years and will be taking up many new products like new generation assault rifles, very short range air defence missiles, latest generation artillery guns and ammunitions through technology transfer.


----------



## sudhir007

Saab Locates Sea Gripen Work In U.K. | AVIATION WEEK

In a bid to advance its concept for a carrier-borne Gripen, Saab says it will establish a design center in the U.K. to flesh out the concept.

Saab CEO Hakan Buskhe says the Sea Gripen concept design phase will take 12-18 months and he believes Saab could deliver starting in 2018 if it secures a contract. A flight demonstrator also may be built.

The decision to base the work in London is linked to design expertise in the U.K. rather than the fact the British government is moving to a catapult-and-arresting-gear carrier approach. Instead, India and Brazil are seen as potential customers for the Sea Gripen.

The Swedish company discussed its plans with the U.K. Defense Ministry and made the announcement as part of a larger push into the U.K., despite a declining defense budget there. &#8220;We believe we have a gap to fill,&#8221; Buskhe says.

The Sea Gripen would be low-cost and low-risk, featuring upgrades going into the Gripen NG, he says.

Saab has drawn up a list of companies it is interested in approaching for partnership on the Sea Gripen, but BAE Systems&#8212;Saab&#8217;s main partner previously on the Gripen development program&#8212;is not among them. &#8220;We haven&#8217;t been focused on BAE Systems. We have come to the conclusion that we should not try that again,&#8221; Buskhe says.

*Saab&#8217;s announcement comes after Eurofighter revived its concept of a naval Typhoon at Bengaluru earlier this year.
*
*Speaking about Saab&#8217;s failure to be shortlisted for India&#8217;s Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft competition, Buskhe says, &#8220;I believe the main difference between India and Brazil is that India wants an &#8216;off-the-shelf&#8217; product. It was also difficult to convince them we had a good radar.&#8221;*

Buskhe reinforces that he has not given up hope entirely, noting that &#8220;they haven&#8217;t told us to pack our things and go home.&#8221; Saab, Lockheed Martin and Boeing are awaiting more detail on why they lost out to the Eurofighter Typhoon and Dassault Rafale, which remain in the running for the Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft program


----------



## justanobserver

New pic of INS Vikramaditya






Photo Post: Vikramaditya


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Its not a new pic....


----------



## lepziboy

justanobserver said:


> New pic of INS Vikramaditya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Post: Vikramaditya


 
its a very old picture sir


----------



## sudhir007

10+2 Cadet (B. Tech) Entry Scheme at Indian Navy | idrw.org


*10+2 Cadet (B. Tech) Entry Scheme Jan 2012:*

Indian Navy has given a recruitment notification for the *recruitment of 10+2 Cadet (B. Tech) Entry Scheme (Permanent Commission) vacancies for Unmarried Male candidates in Indian Naval Academy*, Ezhimala, Kerala.* Who are eligible candidates may apply through offline on or before 28-06-2011.*

The details regarding age limit, educational qualification, pay scale and other details of nausena-bharti.nic.in is given below&#8230;
*
Nausena Bharti vacancy details:*
*
Name of the posts: 10+2 Cadet (B. Tech) Entry Scheme (Permanent Commission).*

*Age limit: The candidate&#8217;s age limit is 17 to 19.5 years, that means born between 02-07-1992 and 01-01-1995 both dates inclusive.*

*Educational qualification: Candidates pass in Senior Secondary Examination (10+2 pattern) or equivalent from a university/Board with at least 70% marks in physics, chemistry and mathematics at least 50% marks in English. Either in class X or class XII.
*
Selection process: The mode of selection is Intelligence test/discussion test/psychological test/group task test/group discussion and interview basis.

How to apply: The eligible candidates may send their application in prescribed format, along with attested copies of necessary certificates, to the following address by ordinary post only, on or before 28-06-2011, Post Bag No. 4, Nirman Bhawan, New Delhi-110011.

*Last date for receipt of application: 28-06-2011.*

For more details regarding age limit, educational qualification, pay scale, how to apply, selection process, application fee, last date for receipt of application and other details of nausena-bharti.nic.in is available at given below link&#8230;

Nausena Bharti Advt details

Click here for Application Form


----------



## praveen007

*Chindits: INS Kabra Joins The Navy*
.




.




.




.
.
India&#8217;s latest warship, INS Kabra was
commissioned today at Naval Base Kochi by Vice
Admiral KN Sushil, Flag Officer Commanding-in-
Chief, Southern Naval Command. The ship is
named after an island of the Andaman and
Nicobar archipelago. The commissioning
ceremony involved announcement of the
commissioning warrant signed by the Chief of
the Naval Staff, hoisting the Naval Ensign and
National Flag on board to the tune of the National
Anthem and breaking of the commissioning
pendant atop the ship.
Vice Admiral Sushil in his address to the
assembled gathering underscored the importance
ofrelatively smaller ships like Fast Attack Crafts
for a blue water Navy stating that these are
essential inventory in peacetime, for Low
Intensity Conflicts and anti piracy operations. Rear
Admiral KC Shekar (Retd), Chairman and
Managing Director Garden Reach Shipbuilders and
Engineers,said that INS Kabra is a cost effective
and fuel efficient platform. Admiral Shekar also
informed the audience that certain modifications
from the original design have been carried out on
the ship based on inputs from the Navy.
.
.
*For full story visit the above link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lepziboy

By the looks of it I think its gonna get VLS shtil.only teg is gonna get a launcher?by the way what ship is that?


----------



## RPK

INS Trikand FFG


----------



## Nishant

Any updates on the IAC-1, pics or schedule of launch?


----------



## DacterSaab

i don't think there is any update on Vikramaditya either apart from training/trials


----------



## Nishant

DacterSaab said:


> i don't think there is any update on Vikramaditya either apart from training/trials



Arey Dacter Saheb, I was asking phor our Indigenous Aircraft carrier a.k.a. Vikrant class being built at CSL. You told me about Admiral Gorshkov or INS Vikramaditya in Russia.


----------



## DacterSaab

DacterSaab said:


> i don't think there is any update on Vikramaditya *either* apart from training/trials


 
i was starting a new question not answering yours plz read again


----------



## Nishant

DacterSaab said:


> i was starting a new question not answering yours plz read again


Sorry . Last I heard Vikramaditya was undergoing systems trials at sea ..


----------



## DacterSaab

last i heard Vikramaditya was undergoing sea trials and indian navy had started training on the aircraft carrier their required to sail it to India under the purchase contract.


----------



## Abingdonboy

DacterSaab said:


> last i heard Vikramaditya was undergoing sea trials and indian navy had started training on the aircraft carrier their required to sail it to India under the purchase contract.


 
I don't know about that- I belive it is going intial mooring trials. Anyways some new pics (don't know date)


----------



## Vibs

Came across an article I thought I'd share.

Singapore: India is to invest $46.96 billion as part of moves to boost up its naval forces over the next 20 years adding 101 new warships, ranging from sophisticated destroyers to nuclear submarines.
"Going by the investment value, India is expected to build sophisticated destroyers, new generation and new radar vessels, nuclear submarines, and amphibious ships," Naval analyst Bob Nugent and vice president of the United
States-based AMI International, said on Tuesday.
Speaking at a pre-event press conference for the International Maritime Defense Exhibition and Conference to be held here for May 18 to 20, the international expert said that Indian investments in surface and under sea platforms would be

double that of China, which was spending $23.99 billion to build 113 war vessels.
While, Indian naval programme would be focused on building nuclear submarines, the Chinese thrust would be on building an aircraft carrier.
India, he said was looking at building compact hi-speed and hi-tech warships, the analyst said, that Indian shipyards were in the process of completing hi-speed coastal boats to prevent Mumbai type terror attacks from the sea.
He said, that Indian naval shipyards were already operating its full capacity, raising the risk of ship building programmes running short of local yard space.
He cited that the first casualty could be India's ambitions to build six French Scorpene submarines, adding that this order could be reduced from six to three due to limited yardspace.
Maritime experts said, that India's expenditure on warship building could account for as much as 27.8 per cent of the total investment in Asia-Pacific.
They said, that India and China naval buildup programme would outstrip that of non-NATO and even Russian investments.
Other major naval investors in Asia-Pacific would include Australia - $14 billion, Indonesia - $7 billion, Taiwan - $16 billion, Pakistan - $2.85 billion and Singapore - $1.74 billion.
Backing his confident in the Indian investment on naval ships, he pointed out that India have built and or was in the process of completing 100 coastal boats.
Nugent stressed that the high dollar investments for each country showed the high-end naval vessels to be built in the coming years though the number of units might be small.
He said the region was already rated as the world's leading investor in the naval vessels, with 340 units, worth $69.1 billion, being built or to be completed over the next three years.
A further 193 naval vessels, costing $71 billion, were planned to be built between 2014 and 2019 in the region, he said. Nugent estimated that the region would build 236 naval vessels, an investment of $28.2 billion, in 2020-2030.
The large scale Asia Pacific investment on the naval ships puts the region in second place behind the United States, which is to invest $280 billion on 505 vessels over the next 20 years.
But Asia Pacific was ahead of the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO). NATO is to invest $153.3 billion on 581 vessels over the same 20 year period, lower than Asia Pacific's combined $168.3 billion investment on 769 vessels.
According to Nugent, there was no regional "Naval Arms Races" unfolding so far, and the investment from each country would depend on the respective economic growths.
Comparatively, the Caribbean and Latin American region would invest $24.8 billion on 292 vessels over the next 20 years, the Middle East and North Africa $38.2 billion on 453 vessels, Non-NATO Europe $8.8 billion on 61 vessels, Russia $22.1 billion on 84 vessels, and Sub-Sahara Africa $3.1 billion on 41 vessels.


----------



## sudhir007

The Hindu : Kerala / Thiruvananthapuram News : Navy's farewell to Air Marshal Mukherji





*Leave-taking:Air Marshal Sumit Mukherji, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Air Command, Thiruvananthapuram, and Vice-Admiral K.N. Sushil, Flag Officer Commander-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, exchange mementos in Kochi on Friday.*


Thiruvananthapuram: Air Marshal Sumit Mukherji, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Air Command, Thiruvananthapuram, arrived at the Naval Base, Kochi, on Friday on a farewell visit.

The Air Marshal is retiring from the Indian Air Force (IAF) on June 30 after nearly 40 years of distinguished service. He was received by Vice-Admiral K.N. Sushil, Flag Officer Commander-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, on board INS Tir where he reviewed a ceremonial Guard of Honour.

The Air Force Commander-in-Chief later called on his naval counterpart on board the ship.

Air Marshal Mukherji's other programmes at the Southern Naval Command included a briefing on the Southern Naval Command, a visit to INS Tarangini at sea, and a formal reception at the Southern Naval Command Officers' Mess later in the evening.

*A veteran fighter pilot, Air Marshal Mukherji has over 3,700 hours of flying experience on various fighter aircraft.*

*He is the only pilot in the history of the IAF to have commanded units with the Mig-21, MiG-23U, MiG-25, MiG-27, and MiG-29 aircraft. He has also served as the Air Attache in the Indian Embassy at Washington.*

Air Marshal Mukherji will leave Kochi on Saturday.


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Coast Guard Boat C-152 which is to be inducted soon.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ any specs? Armament? And any idea how well trained ICG VBSS teams are?


----------



## sathya

Vibs said:


> Came across an article I thought I'd share.
> 
> Singapore: India is to invest $46.96 billion as part of moves to boost up its naval forces over the next 20 years adding 101 new warships, ranging from sophisticated destroyers to nuclear submarines.
> "Going by the investment value, India is expected to build sophisticated destroyers, new generation and new radar vessels, nuclear submarines, and amphibious ships," Naval analyst Bob Nugent and vice president of the United
> States-based AMI International, said on Tuesday.
> Speaking at a pre-event press conference for the International Maritime Defense Exhibition and Conference to be held here for May 18 to 20, the international expert said that Indian investments in surface and under sea platforms would be
> 
> double that of China, which was spending $23.99 billion to build 113 war vessels.
> While, Indian naval programme would be focused on building nuclear submarines, the Chinese thrust would be on building an aircraft carrier.
> India, he said was looking at building compact hi-speed and hi-tech warships, the analyst said, that Indian shipyards were in the process of completing hi-speed coastal boats to prevent Mumbai type terror attacks from the sea.
> He said, that Indian naval shipyards were already operating its full capacity, raising the risk of ship building programmes running short of local yard space.
> *He cited that the first casualty could be India's ambitions to build six French Scorpene submarines, adding that this order could be reduced from six to three due to limited yardspace.*
> Maritime experts said, that India's expenditure on warship building could account for as much as 27.8 per cent of the total investment in Asia-Pacific.
> They said, that India and China naval buildup programme would outstrip that of non-NATO and even Russian investments.
> Other major naval investors in Asia-Pacific would include Australia - $14 billion, Indonesia - $7 billion, Taiwan - $16 billion, Pakistan - $2.85 billion and Singapore - $1.74 billion.
> Backing his confident in the Indian investment on naval ships, he pointed out that India have built and or was in the process of completing 100 coastal boats.
> Nugent stressed that the high dollar investments for each country showed the high-end naval vessels to be built in the coming years though the number of units might be small.
> He said the region was already rated as the world's leading investor in the naval vessels, with 340 units, worth $69.1 billion, being built or to be completed over the next three years.
> A further 193 naval vessels, costing $71 billion, were planned to be built between 2014 and 2019 in the region, he said. Nugent estimated that the region would build 236 naval vessels, an investment of $28.2 billion, in 2020-2030.
> The large scale Asia Pacific investment on the naval ships puts the region in second place behind the United States, which is to invest $280 billion on 505 vessels over the next 20 years.
> But Asia Pacific was ahead of the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO). NATO is to invest $153.3 billion on 581 vessels over the same 20 year period, lower than Asia Pacific's combined $168.3 billion investment on 769 vessels.
> According to Nugent, there was no regional "Naval Arms Races" unfolding so far, and the investment from each country would depend on the respective economic growths.
> Comparatively, the Caribbean and Latin American region would invest $24.8 billion on 292 vessels over the next 20 years, the Middle East and North Africa $38.2 billion on 453 vessels, Non-NATO Europe $8.8 billion on 61 vessels, Russia $22.1 billion on 84 vessels, and Sub-Sahara Africa $3.1 billion on 41 vessels.





i dont think so. india is already short of submarines..
he may b talking about future submarine contract which will b built at 3 shipyards


----------



## Abingdonboy

sathya said:


> i dont think so. india is already short of submarines..
> he may b talking about future submarine contract which will b built at 3 shipyards


 
I believe he means number built IN INDIA reduced to 3 with remaining 3 built in France or wherever. Just because some idiot fails to plan ahead in terms of capacity and yard space is limited doesn't mean IN's requirement changes or goes down. Or the threats decrease. But somthing definitely needs to be done about this and for once in India- plan ahead!!


----------



## sathya

already the submarine 3 & 4 components are cut and fabricated... in mazagon i guess


----------



## Nirvana

*Indian Navy: The quest for Blue Waters*



> More than a century ago, Alfred Mahan, an influential geo-political figure of the times and a close confidant of President Theodore Roosevelt, strongly advocated the efficacy of &#8216;seapower&#8217;. He viewed the sea in general and the Pacific Ocean in particular as a domain where America needed to exercise its influence. His vision of the Pacific was not only geopolitical but geo-economic as well, where &#8220;the convergence there of so many ships&#8230;will constitute a centre of commerce, inter-oceanic encounters (between states), one whose approaches will be watched jealously, and whose relations to other centres of the Pacific by the (maritime) lines joining it to them must be examined carefully.&#8221; Read Pacific Ocean for the Indian Ocean and one has India&#8217;s naval setting!
> 
> Mahan&#8217;s &#8220;control of a maritime region is insured primarily by a navy, secondarily, by positions, suitably chosen and spaced one from the other, upon which as bases the navy rests, and from which it exerts its strength.*&#8221; India&#8217;s control of a maritime region is to focus on the Indian Ocean, with the waters between the Gulf of Aden and the Straits of Malacca being the immediate &#8220;area of interest&#8221;. A &#8216;blue water&#8217; navy serves as India&#8217;s primary instrument to achieve Mahanist &#8216;seapower&#8217;. Even around the time India gained independence from British rule, great Indian contemporary scholars like Kavalam Panikker and Keshav Vaidya advocated the need for India to build and project naval power to not only defend her coast but her distant oceanic frontiers as well. In Vaidya&#8217;s own words, &#8220;the points which must be within India&#8217;s control are not merely coastal, but oceanic, and far from the coast itself&#8230;our ocean frontiers are stretched far and wide in all directions.&#8221; However in strategic terms a &#8220;continental mind set&#8221; held sway until the late nineties, with a consequent neglect and languishing of the Indian Navy.
> *
> Nevertheless, a strong strategic maritime build up has been evident since the late 1990s, with the first concrete initiatives being undertaken by the BJP government of the times which took strong policy decisions to increase funding for warship construction in order to build &#8216;blue water&#8217; capability for the Indian Navy. This support has been maintained by the subsequent Congress led administrations and facilitated by India&#8217;s strong economic performance in the past decade. India&#8217;s emergence as an economic power not only ensures more sustainable funding for the Indian Navy but also strengthens concerns for defense of Indian economic interests on the high seas. This push for a &#8216;blue water&#8217; navy by India is not only connected to establish an extension of the state&#8217;s presence but also due to it&#8217;s growing economic needs for trade and access to energy resource that necessitate protecting energy sealanes across deep waters. All in all, it means there is a much more overt military and political readiness to build &#8216;blue water&#8217; capability.
> 
> The reasons for this build up are several. First, national prestige has become an important lever for the Indian Navy, the need to have a powerful three-dimensional long-range navy to reflect a Great Power status. Second, the ability of the indigenous shipbuilding industry to not only provide more but also &#8220;push&#8221; for more (orders). Third, to have a credible &#8220;second strike&#8221; nuclear deterrent, as a naval retaliatory action is considered least vulnerable and most effective in view of India&#8217;s self-declared &#8220;no-first-use&#8221; policy. Fourth, due to wider external factors concerning India&#8217;s various strategic needs and perceived threats. Last, the anxiety to remain competitive vis-à-vis other states, with this aspect being more China centric where geography clearly brings overlapping if not conflicting geopolitical imperatives. Infact, India&#8217;s own rise as a naval power has been in part a reaction to China&#8217;s &#8216;blue water&#8217; aspirations where by it feels threatened over being encircled in and around the Indian Ocean. Hence, the &#8220;China factor&#8221; remains an important dimension in the Indian maritime thinking.
> 
> Naval deployments are a readily available and particularly public demonstration of diplomacy, of showing the flag, of showing support, more dramatically and more visually showing India&#8217;s presence in an immediate, flexible, and readily redeployable manner.
> 
> Stealthy state-of-the-art frigates and destroyers commit themselves to longrange diplomatic deployments, explicitly highlighting India&#8217;s naval capability and implicitly showcasing India as a high tech power. Port calls help strengthen diplomatic ties and even though such deployments remain swathed in general talks of &#8216;win win&#8217; situations not aimed at any particular third party, yet very often the real objective of India&#8217;s naval diplomacy is the balancing of China&#8217;s influence, not through direct confrontation but by fostering cooperative &#8216;blue water&#8217; frameworks with nations far and wide in the Indian Ocean and beyond. Central to India&#8217;s current strategic thinking is the Indian Ocean, the desire to make the Indian Ocean, &#8216;India&#8217;s Ocean&#8217;.
> 
> *The Indian Ocean is correctly described as part of India&#8217;s &#8216;extended neighbourhood&#8217; and such a theatre where India&#8217;s diplomatic, security and economic interests need to be safeguarded by the Indian Navy.*
> 
> Capability
> 
> A concerted building and purchasing program has reshaped the Indian Navy. The results are what the Indian Navy now officially claims &#8220;blue water capabilities&#8221;. From a service-share of the defense budget of 11.2% in 1992-93 to 18.26% in 2007-08, there has been a distinct momentum in terms of increasing naval expenditure. 20% seems feasible and reasonable in the allocations to come.
> 
> *Like a true three-dimensional force, the Indian Navy can be divided into 3 components, on the water, under the water, and in the air. On water, India&#8217;s aircraft carrier program has been a particularly important high profile element in India&#8217;s drive towards 'blue water' status. The idea is to have atleast three carrier led battle groups by 2017, with fleets in Arabian Sea, Bay Of Bengal, and the Indian Ocean on same lines as the US Pacific, Atlantic and Mediterranean fleets.*
> 
> *This &#8216;on water&#8217; element overlaps with the air component which is entitled for a big boost with the induction of the MiG 29K, and the naval variant of the LCA/ MMRCA. With a sea endurance of 30 days and a range of 22,500 km, INS Vikramaditya with its complement of MiG 29Ks (having a range of 2300 km) is going to lend a quantum leap to India&#8217;s &#8216;blue water&#8217; capabilities. Added to this is the impending induction of two indigenous aircraft carriers (IAC I & II) by 2014 and 2017 respectively.
> *
> Like Vikramaditya, there might be some slippage in delivery, but not of the final outcome. India&#8217;s carrier force is intended to give the country both its flag and force, to show the former and use the latter, should the need arise. With growing indigenous designing and production, other &#8216;on water&#8217; elements are also coming into their own with an impressive line up of coastal as well as oceanic vessels being added to the fleet. This includes fast-attack crafts, missile boats, patrol vessels, support/ replenishment tankers, landing crafts, minesweepers, and state-of-the-art stealth frigates and destroyers among others.
> 
> Maritime missile technology further enhances the Indian Navy&#8217;s potency. The 300 km BrahMos medium range cruise missile and the 350 km Dhanush (Prithvi II adapted) ballistic missile being particularly successful additions to India's armoury. It may be noted here that the Dhanush is capable of being launched from both &#8216;on water&#8217; as well as &#8216;under water&#8217; assets.
> 
> *Of great importance is the successful testing and impending installation of 1500 km range Sagarika &#8216;Oceanic&#8217; missile on the INS Arihant. Add to this India&#8217;s successful testing of the 3500 km range Agni III ballistic missile (with work underway for a submarine launched version) and it puts both Pakistan and China even more firmly within India&#8217;s nuclear sights. The most powerful leg of the triad is in the navy as it is hidden underwater and moving. All this more or less completes the nuclear triad and gives India a &#8220;credible second strike capability&#8221;.
> *
> *The Indian Navy remains weakest in its submarine arm. With most of them being of the eighties vintage, this crucial element warrants immediate attention. Thankfully, even though after much delay, robust plans are in place to strengthen the underwater arm. In 2006, the Indian government cleared a 30-year submarine building program, with the project being kick-started with an agreement being finalized with France for the construction of 6 Scorpene attack submarines at Mazagoan docks, Mumbai. The first of these is expected to be delivered by 2012 with one vessel being delivered every year till 2017. RFPs have also been floated for a second range of submarines.*
> 
> The 4th generation Amur class Russian submarines with their vertically launched Klub-S missiles and the new generation German HDW submarines with their airindependent propulsion system being the leading contenders. The Indian Navy already operates one Russian Akula II class nuclear submarine on a 10 year lease with another one of the similar type to be inducted shortly. The INS Arihant (India&#8217;s indigenous nuclear submarine) has already been inducted and is currently undergoing advanced sea trials and should be declared fully operational in the near future.
> 
> The government has already given the go-ahead for the indigenous manufacture of atleast 2 more nuclear submarines. There are talks of further boosting the submarine fleet with the total number being placed around 30 by 2025, out of which atleast 6 are intended to be nuclear and the remaining conventional. There are other significant assets that the Navy has already acquired or is the verge of doing so. These include atleast 3 squadrons of the 300 km Israeli Heron II UAVs and 10 P8A spy planes to replace the ageing Tu-142Ms and boost long-range maritime surveillance. Meanwhile, there is also the drive for a satellite networked-force with maritime surveillance to keep tabs on the entire Indian Ocean.
> 
> *In terms of bases and berthing facilities, traditionally, the command centres for the Indian Navy have been Mumbai for the Western Command and Vishakhapatnam for the Eastern Command, both more geared up for local operations. However, India's strategic reach has been significantly enhanced by the activation of a deep-sea base at Karwar in Karnataka (INS Kadamba). This base opens the gateway to the depths of the Indian Ocean. This is further complemented by the development of a naval airbase at Uchipulli, near Rameshwaram, which enables better monitoring of the entire Indian Ocean Region (IOR). In the southern oceanic depths, the activation of a monitoring station by the Indian Navy, with some anchoring facilities, on the northern tip of Madagascar in 2007 was another symbol of India's new found infrastructural reach.*
> 
> *There are also talks of developing maritime infrastructure for the Indian Navy on the Mauritian Island of Agalega. Meanwhile, the setting up of the Far Eastern Naval Command (FENC) at Port Blair further lends the Indian Navy with &#8216;blue water&#8217; status as it enables longer range operations in the Bay of Bengal, Malacca Straits and further eastward. Plans have also been announced to construct another deep water base 50 kms south of Vishakhapatnam to further increase India&#8217;s naval presence in the Bay of Bengal and IOR and to counter China&#8217;s influence in the region. There is also news of delicate talks with Vietnam for naval berthing rights for Indian ships at Cam Ranh deep water bay.*
> 
> Deployments
> 
> Bolstered by her growing capability, India&#8217;s &#8216;blue water&#8217; reach has been displayed by the active deployment of such assets. The Indian Navy&#8217;s vision of &#8220;Taking to the Blue Waters&#8221; has resulted in increased deployments both within and outside IOR, with Indian Navy ships and aircraft being increasingly visible at sea and in ports near and far. Such deployments showcase to the world the maritime, economic and technological prowess of the nation with these modern and sophisticated ships projecting a brilliant picture of a militarily strong, vibrant and confident India. In other words, a &#8216;blue water&#8217; navy that is firmly plugged into the security politics of the Indian Ocean.
> 
> *In terms of deployments, IOR has seen long-range Indian surveillance and operations from the Gulf of Aden to the Straits of Malacca and even deep south towards the Mozambique channel. In the western reaches of the Indian Ocean, Indian ships operate far and wide in the Arabian Sea with countries like UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Iran et al being a part of either joint exercises or port calls. This naval presence is an essential part of India&#8217;s &#8216;Look West&#8217; policy announced in 2005. The Gulf of Aden has also seen ongoing Indian surveillance and joint exercises with friendly Russian and French flotillas near Socotra and Bab-el-Mandeb entrance to the Red Sea respectively. India&#8217;s presence around that choke point was again demonstrated with maritime patrols picking up Chinese ships soon as they emerged from Red Sea in March 2006, India keeping a vigilant eye some 2300 km away from its own mainland.*
> 
> Further naval projection has also been witnessed in the distant Mediterranean with Indian destroyers and tankers visiting ports in Israel, Cyprus, Egypt and Turkey. In the southern reaches of the Indian Ocean, maritime links are evident with Mauritius with talks of basing rights at Agalega island. The Indian Navy is also responsible for monitoring Mauritius&#8217; Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ). Towards the south-western tangent, Indian ships have ventured the African coast towards Mozambique and South Africa, with trilateral exercises being conducted along with Brazil and South Africa.
> 
> In the eastern reaches the FENC has been the &#8216;springboard&#8217; for &#8216;blue water&#8217; deployments with exercises being conducted with the navies of Australia, Indonesia, Malaysia, Mayanmar, Thailand, Sri Lanka, Philippines, South Korea, Japan, Vietnam, Singapore, New Zealand and even the Americans. India&#8217;s naval deployments have particularly gone far eastwards with the immediate gateway being the Malacca Straits with trade, energy access and balancing China being the main objectives.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> *Although the Indian Navy has the government&#8217;s approval to maintain certain force levels, they will steadily keep reducing till 2012 because of the ships being decommissioned will outnumber the new ones being inducted. However, the silver lining is that the new vessels that are being inducted are very sophisticated, much more stealthy and have considerably longer range of operations.
> 
> This is transforming the Indian Navy into a much leaner and meaner fighting machine and also correcting a force imbalance by replacing smaller &#8216;brown water&#8217; ships of limited capability with much more capable &#8216;blue water&#8217; assets. The trend is clear, with sustained longterm projects in place now delivering the required elements. Such purchases and constructions are giving India more and more tangible &#8216;blue water&#8217; capacity and enabling the Indian Navy to fulfill its strategic purpose of &#8216;blue water&#8217; power projection.
> 
> Consequently, India is set to be a significant player in the global maritime pecking order for the coming century, with a substantive &#8216;blue water&#8217; navy now operating in various long range deep water settings.*



Indian Navy: The quest for blue waters


----------



## Abingdonboy

I was wondering in the light of the PNS Mehran attack, do IN's MARCOS have plans of all IN bases and have they conducted drills to combat such an attack? Also as MARCOS are only based in a small number of IN bases, what is the security force responsible of IN base security? navy police? And are these capable of repelling such an attack?


----------



## acetophenol

*Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery*

Russia is not going to meet the deadlines in the implementation of a contract on the delivery of missile frigates to the Indian Navy, the state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport said. Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract on construction of three modified Krivak III class (also 


known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006. The first frigate was scheduled for delivery in April 2011.
"There is a delay, and it is hard to say now what the new deadline is going to be, although the first ship is undergoing dockside trials," said Oleg Azizov, head of Rosoboronexport's delegation at the IMDS naval show in St. Petersburg.

Russia's Yantar shipyard, which is building the ships, has asked Rosoboronexport for additional $100 million to finish the construction.

Azizov said an Indian Navy delegation will arrive in Russia next week to negotiate the new deadlines for construction.

This is the second time Russia has run into difficulties with Indian naval contracts. The price of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier has been raised almost twice, and its delivery date was put back from 2008 to late 2012.

Russia has previously built three Talwar-class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).

The new frigates each will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles, jointly developed by Russia and India.

Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery - Hindustan Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ of course. What more do we expect? MoD/GoI needs to take a firmer line with contractors who miss deadlines- it is seriously affecting India's armed forces capabilities. Impose fines, bans, blacklisting, whatever. It was such measures in the first few decades of LM/NG/Boeing etc by the USG that means today they are efficient, well-run and on-time. Look at IAF C-130js- delivered on time on budget (I think maybe even EARLY!) and Boeing say the first IAF C17 can be delivered in 2013!!!


----------



## sathya

^^^ US is doing because their big production line is coming to end...they were making 15 c 17 per year .
only because of Indian request they r delivering 5 per year otherwise would hav been delivered in 1 year.

i agree Russia needs to do more.... india will b more than happy to lend a hand.
just both need to sit , plan and implement together...
we should be doing deals better than bhramos..


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Well dosent matter...it is far more advanced than the Krivak III class right now.


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't think these pics of MDL were posted....


----------



## lepziboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> I don't think these pics of MDL were posted....



I dont see them bro


----------



## bigest

India navy need more advanced equipment,the active service are too shabby


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know whether you guys saw this video....

*ThyssenKrupp Marine ready to transfer composite and stealth technology to India*


----------



## Abingdonboy

bigest said:


> India navy need more advanced equipment,the active service are too shabby


 
The IN is forging ahead at rapid pace and plans to spend MORE than PLAN in coming decade on state of the art tech. Read through this thread and get your facts straight what you said has NO factual base.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Video of IN VBSS teams being trained by IN MARCOs (the ones in Camo are the MARCOs trainers)


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ of course. What more do we expect? MoD/GoI needs to take a firmer line with contractors who miss deadlines- it is seriously affecting India's armed forces capabilities. Impose fines, bans, blacklisting, whatever. It was such measures in the first few decades of LM/NG/Boeing etc by the USG that means today they are efficient, well-run and on-time. Look at IAF C-130js- delivered on time on budget (I think maybe even EARLY!) and Boeing say the first IAF C17 can be delivered in 2013!!!


 
These private money starved shipyards. This is what is expected from them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys could anyone proide me with links to watch Nat Geo's "Mission Navy" in full online? Mission army was great and Mission Navy looks awesomemhave seen a few clips and trailers and it really makes me want to watch it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hey guys I read in this thread:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/119029-whither-india-russia-relations.html

That after the last 3 order for the Talwar class frigates there are NO more Indian orders in Russian dockyards. Firstly is this true? And if so does that mean from now on all are to made in India?! If so is this possible given IN huge demand :

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/30869-india-plans-build-100-warships.html

And a huge projected outlay (more than even PLAN). If so, this is a massive undertaking which I don't think has been publicised enough and are India shipyards capable of undertaking this? Is sufficient investment and upgrading of infrastructure taking place?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> That after the last 3 order for the Talwar class frigates there are NO more Indian orders in Russian dockyards. Firstly is this true? And if so does that mean from now on all are to made in India?! If so is this possible given IN huge demand :


Yes right now its true but there are reports that IN might place a follow-on order for 4 more advanced Krivak class frigate but right now no such deal has been made. Any decision will be made by the end of 2012. Project 75I is most likely to be given to Russians because of the stealth of their sub and secondly because of the increasing news of withering Indo-Russian relations.



> And a huge projected outlay (more than even PLAN). If so, this is a massive undertaking which I don't think has been publicised enough and are India shipyards capable of undertaking this?


No they are not publicized all together but they came to light no and again in the form of separate project like P17a, P17b, P15a, P15b, P28, P28a, P28b, IAC1, IAC2, IAC3, IAC4, 3-4 Arihant class SSBN, around 6 SSN, 6 P75I, 12 indigenous SSK, 4 LPDs, 8 minesweeper, 8 LST, amphibious aircraft, 12 P8i, 6 MRMR, 4-6 AWACS, god knows how many OPVs (12+).
Yes if we start using all our capacity then yes our shipyards can build these projects. Many of the shipyards like CSL, Vizag, MDL, GRSE are modernized and expanded. LnT has opened its second shipyard in TN and MDL is looking at Gujrat for its second shipyard. Also after modular shipbuilding the project will be completed in a faster rate. Just for example if everything goes right then 7 frigates of P17a will be ready withing 6 years and if IN don't waste time and if P17b is continued with P17a so by the end of decade all 9 frigates will be ready. Similarly by 2020 almost all the P28 & P28a corvettes will be ready and all P15a and P15b destroyers will also be ready but only if there is no gap between any two projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Funny promo :


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Japanese Destroyers At Kochi*


----------



## ejaz007

*Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery*


Russia is not going to meet the deadlines in the implementation of a contract on the delivery of missile frigates to the Indian Navy, the state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport said.

Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract on construction of three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006. The first frigate was scheduled for delivery in April 2011.

"There is a delay, and it is hard to say now what the new deadline is going to be, although the first ship is undergoing dockside trials," said Oleg Azizov, head of Rosoboronexport's delegation at the IMDS naval show in St. Petersburg.

*Russia's Yantar shipyard, which is building the ships, has asked Rosoboronexport for additional $100 million to finish the construction.*

Azizov said an Indian Navy delegation will arrive in Russia next week to negotiate the new deadlines for construction.

This is the second time Russia has run into difficulties with Indian naval contracts. The price of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier has been raised almost twice, and its delivery date was put back from 2008 to late 2012.

Russia has previously built three Talwar-class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).

The new frigates each will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles, jointly developed by Russia and India.

Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery | Defense | RIA Novosti


----------



## Abingdonboy

ejaz007 said:


> *Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery*
> 
> 
> Russia is not going to meet the deadlines in the implementation of a contract on the delivery of missile frigates to the Indian Navy, the state-run arms exporter Rosoboronexport said.
> 
> Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract on construction of three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006. The first frigate was scheduled for delivery in April 2011.
> 
> "There is a delay, and it is hard to say now what the new deadline is going to be, although the first ship is undergoing dockside trials," said Oleg Azizov, head of Rosoboronexport's delegation at the IMDS naval show in St. Petersburg.
> 
> *Russia's Yantar shipyard, which is building the ships, has asked Rosoboronexport for additional $100 million to finish the construction.*
> 
> Azizov said an Indian Navy delegation will arrive in Russia next week to negotiate the new deadlines for construction.
> 
> This is the second time Russia has run into difficulties with Indian naval contracts. The price of the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier has been raised almost twice, and its delivery date was put back from 2008 to late 2012.
> 
> Russia has previously built three Talwar-class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).
> 
> The new frigates each will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles, jointly developed by Russia and India.
> 
> Russia behind schedule on Indian frigates delivery | Defense | RIA Novosti


 
Repost- has been posted on this thread before and has an entire one started on this exact topic. Please take appropriate action.


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy Chief on six-day Russia visit - Brahmand.com

Indian Navy Chief on six-day visit to Russia
Indian Navy Russia Admiral Nirmal Verma 
Posted On: Jul 12, 2011
print this news Buzz it share this news on facebook
Indian Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma
NEW DELHI (PTI): Indian Navy Chief Admiral Nirmal Verma has embarked on a six-day visit to Russia where he would visit facilities to take stock of major Indian naval projects underway in that country.

"Besides visiting the headquarters of Russian naval fleets, the Navy Chief would go to Sevmash shipyard to see the progress made in INS Vikramaditya project. He would also go to Vladivostok where the MiG-29K project is based," Navy officials said here.

Admiral Verma would also visit the Yantar shipyard in Kaliningrad where the follow-up of Talwar class project is going on, officials said.

During the tour, Verma will visit Russian Navy's Headquarters and would call on the commanders of Pacific fleet based in Vladivostok, North Sea fleet and White Sea base.

Verma will also check the progress made in basin trials of INS Vikramaditya which would be commissioned into Indian Navy by the end of 2012.

"During the basin trials, all the systems and machines in a ship are operated and their performance is checked in a confined area," added the officials.

Looking forward to operating a three-carrier fleet by the end of this decade, the 40,000 tonne and 283-metre long INS Vikramaditya would fill a big gap in Indian Navy's strength which is currently working with its sole aircraft carrier INS Viraat.

MiG-29 K programme had suffered a jolt when one of the aircraft crashed on June 23, killing both its pilots in Russia.

The Russian-built MiG-29 K is operated only by the Indian Navy and is located in Goa naval base.


----------



## RPK

India's aircraft carrier INS Viraat is docked at the Ernakulam Wharf of the Kochi port. INS Viraat is in Kochi for a routine refit. Photo: Vipin Chandran


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> India's aircraft carrier INS Viraat is docked at the Ernakulam Wharf of the Kochi port. INS Viraat is in Kochi for a routine refit. Photo: Vipin Chandran


 
She seems to be in a constant state of refit!! She has done her country proud and should be allowed to retire gracefully (if that's still possible) as soon as possible.


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> She seems to be in a constant state of refit!! She has done her country proud and should be allowed to retire gracefully (if that's still possible) as soon as possible.


 
I completely agree with you, I dont see her doing any work. She is not on voyage. So much for pride shake. Half of her A/Cs are done also..I just dont get the logic.


----------



## RPK

http://www.irna.ir/ENNewsShow.aspx?NID=30474552&SRCH=1

*Indian Navy commissions Fast attack craft INS Koswari*


New Delhi, July 12, IRNA -- Indian Navy on Tuesday commissioned indigenously built Fast Attack Craft in a function held at the eastern naval command in Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh state.
Indian Navy commissions Fast attack craft INS Koswari
India Defense Ministry said that the project aims to extend its coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol.

Designed and built by state-run Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata, INS Koswari is a highly manoeuvrable craft and ideally suited for deployment along the coast.

The craft was commissioned by General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Command of the Indian Army, Lieutenant General Bikram Singh.

The craft's ability to operate in shallow waters at high speed, along with its day-and-night surveillance capability, coupled with enhanced fire power, was expected to give the requisite impetus to combating asymmetric threats emanating from the sea, the defense ministry said in a press release.

Named after an island off Tuticorin, INS Koswari, measuring 52 meters in length and displacing 325 tonnes, could achieve speed in excess of 30 knots, the press release added.

Lieutenant Commander Anil Kumar would be commanding the craft along with a crew of four officers and 35 sailors.

Fitted with advanced MTU engines and latest communication sets for the purpose of 'extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol', INS Koswari would be based at Karwar, under the naval officer-in-charge (Karnataka).

It would be deployed in coastal patrol and anti-piracy missions, along the Konkan coast and Lakshadweep group of islands.

The modified aluminium superstructure of the vessel reduces the top weight and enhances its ability to propel at high speeds keeping in mind critical requirements of the naval craft for improved stealth and networking capabilities.

INS Koswari is complied with the latest regulations of the International Maritime Organisation on sea pollution, the press release said.

Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command Vice Admiral Anup Singh, Chief Managing Director, Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Rear Admiral (retd) K C Sekhar and senior naval officers attended the function, pti said.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> She seems to be in a constant state of refit!! She has done her country proud and should be allowed to retire gracefully (if that's still possible) as soon as possible.


In doesn't wanna retire it till 2017. It was retrofitted a couple years back....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> She seems to be in a constant state of refit!! She has done her country proud and should be allowed to retire gracefully (if that's still possible) as soon as possible.


 
This refit planned for INS Viraat is a dry-docking for hull an bottom cleaning and painting. The Dry-Dock at Cochin Shipyard will be used for the purpose. Its no big deal. Supertankers (over 300,000 DWT) can complete this in a week's time.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Indian Navy Chief in Russia To Discuss Frigates - Defense News


----------



## DacterSaab

RPK said:


> India's aircraft carrier INS Viraat is docked at the Ernakulam Wharf of the Kochi port. INS Viraat is in Kochi for a routine refit. Photo: Vipin Chandran


 
Thanks for this beautiful pic of INS Viraat. India has a long history of of operating aircraft carriers yet there is no sticky thread on the forums for the same I request the Mods to kindly allow maintain a sticky thread dedicated specifically to Indian aircraft carriers. 

While reading about retired INS Vikrant i learned that it originally had catapults but was later retro-fitted with a ski-jump to facilitate Sea harrier operation in STOVL format that got me inquisitive that since Viraat already has a Ski-jump so it can facilitate the take-off of any jet capable of performing Short-take-offs assisted by the ski-jump so if it is fitted with arrestor wires will it be able to operate jets like N-LCA in STOBAR operations????

I am aware that no such thing is gonna happen or will be financially feasible but i am interested in knowing if such flight deck modifications are possible as 20K tonne carriers can be operated in shallower waters nearer to coasts and are much more cost efficient as compared to larger carriers that are more suitable for deeper water and operate farther away from coasts.


----------



## rajusri

Indian navy chief to visit INS Teg


----------



## lepziboy

whats the changes done is these ships?only brahmos?


----------



## DMLA

lepziboy said:


> whats the changes done is these ships?only brahmos?


 
Kashtan CIWS replaced with AK630 + Barak 1 combo (or possibly only AK 630).


----------



## marcos98

Here's a video of S1000 submarine, a joint development by Russia and Italy. It is said to be an advanced version of the Amur class submarine of Rubin Design Bureau.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
This sub is on offer to us us since Project 75.


----------



## fatman17

Date Posted: 22-Jul-2011


*Interview: Admiral Nirmal Verma, India's Chief of Naval Staff*

Rahul Bedi Correspondent - New Delhi



The Indian Navy (IN) is evolving as a credible and operationally capable force that is looked upon as a regional "net security provider", according to Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma. 

It is envisaged that by 2025 the IN will operate 162 imported and locally designed platforms, including two aircraft carriers and conventional and nuclear-powered submarines. This means that the IN will be a significant stabilising force in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), said Adm Verma. 

These assets will be supplemented by a "potent" mix of long- and medium-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft, unmanned aerial vehicles, anti-submarine warfare helicopters, logistic support ships, landing dock platforms and a host of medium and small platforms for coastal and 'brown water' operations. 

Adm Verma also said that over the next 15 years the majority of the IN's larger network-centric capable platforms will be fitted with indigenously designed combat management systems and advanced sensors that are capable of 'blue water' deployments across the navy's area of responsibility. 

The remaining fleet, comprising minesweepers and offshore patrol vessels, will, along with the Indian Coast Guard, constitute part of India's newly formed coastal security architecture. 

This new maritime security arrangement is headed by the IN and was created in response to the November 2008 terrorist attacks in Mumbai. 

India's strategic and deterrence capabilities are based on a mix of nuclear weapons that are deliverable by air-, land- and sea-based platforms and this will be bolstered by the commissioning by 2012 of INS Arihant : the indigenously-designed ballistic missile submarine. 

"The challenge is to field INS Arihant by 2012 and we are putting every effort into doing so," he said, adding that the nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) would be supplemented by a "few" similar vessels. "A single SSBN does not cater for a fully fledged [strategic] deterrent so we will have to work towards building that. Besides, having developed the infrastructure to build SSBNs, we must put it to good use," he said. 

Adm Verma also confirmed that INS Vikramaditya (ex- Admiral Gorshkov ), the second-hand 44,750-ton Kiev-class aircraft carrier the IN is acquiring from Russia, will be operational by the end of 2012 providing it completes trials on time. 

The IN is also acquiring 45 MiG-29 fighter aircraft, which will operate from the 37,500-ton indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) that is under local construction and is expected to be commissioned by 2014-15. Adm Verma said that the IAC's launch had been deferred from December 2010 to later this year due to a shortfall of gear boxes and generators. 

The IAC's air group will include the naval version of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited's Light Combat Aircraft that was rolled out in July 2010, nearly three years behind schedule. 

Adm Verma anticipated that the last two of the six Project 75 Scorpene submarines being built by Mazagaon Dockyard Limited in Mumbai could be fitted with an indigenous fuel-cell-based air independent propulsion system manufactured by the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation, rather than an imported alternative. 

While the IN remains dependent on imported Russian and Israeli missiles, the BrahMos cruise missile, developed with Russian help has proven "highly effective", according to Adm Varma. Although the missile is fitted onto several frontline platforms, he questioned the technical feasibility of equipping the IN's submarine fleet with these weapons. 

Meanwhile, the IN is negotiating the purchase of four Boeing P-8I Poseidon multi-mission maritime aircraft with anti-submarine warfare capabilities as well as eight similar platforms ordered in 2009 and due for delivery from 2013. The service will also acquire 16 anti-submarine warfare helicopters to replace the ageing Sea King Mk 42 fleet. 

"I need to sign the attack helicopter deal, which is currently under evaluation, in a few months but definitely before the end of the financial year in March 2012," Adm Verma confirmed. 

The IN performs a number of military, diplomatic and policing roles, which enable it to effectively "shape its security environment within its areas of maritime interest", said the admiral. "Multitudinous security-related challenges in the IOR like piracy, terrorism, natural and man-made disasters and sea-borne trafficking in drugs, arms and human beings are all activities the IN is well equipped to handle through firm and constructive engagement," said Adm Verma. The IN is also engaged with maritime powers, including those in the IOR, to establish "mutually beneficial and supportive bilateral relations". 

Over the past decade the IN has conducted exercises with, among others, the British, French, Russian, Singaporean and US navies and in 2008 launched the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium in New Delhi as a platform for achieving mutually beneficial maritime security, stability and collective prosperity. 

Adm Verma was not duly concerned by the rapid expansion of the Chinese navy and its growing presence in the IOR, stating that the IN would never allow any "asymmetry [in capability] to develop". 

Admiral Nirmal Verma. India's Chief of Naval Staff (Indian Navy)


----------



## DacterSaab

only 2 carriers by 2025 that means IAC-2 wont be operational even in 2025


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007

google map picture of arihant











Look the similarity with Old Picture which publish by livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lepziboy

^^thats dated feb 16 2011 I thought it was already in sea trials?


----------



## aanshu001

that may be other one aridaman.


----------



## marcos98

sudhir007 said:


> google map picture of arihant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the similarity with Old Picture which publish by livefist


 excellent find, if its authentic .......


But the latest report suggested the 2nd sub beginning construction. 
Curious!


----------



## coffin

hmm but if i am not wrong we hav just started the sea trials of first one


----------



## Ghoster

sudhir007 said:


> google map picture of arihant



By google earth ruler , two submarines only has a length of some 70+ meteres.

Arihant is said to have a length of 110 metres.

INS Arihant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Submarines most probably are kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

sudhir007 said:


> google map picture of arihant


 
OK it can be confirmed that they indeed are Kilo class.
Posting a kilo of IN for reference. Note the frontal part.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

The Times of India on Mobile

To strengthen security along the vast 974-km coastline, the government is planning to establish an air force station in Visakhapatnam within the next two years. Sources said the Coast Guard has obtained the necessary permission for the air force station, which would be called Air Enclave.

Presently, the Coast Guard here has only one helicopter for surveillance. Once the new station comes into being, more choppers would be deployed for use. "The Air Enclave would be developed to accommodate lightweight vigilance aircraft like the Dorniers," highly-placed sources told TOI.

The necessity for a new Air Force station was mooted to check the intrusion of unlawful elements in the Indian territorial waters. "If they are spotted near the coastline, the marine police would swing into action based on the inputs given by the choppers of Air Enclave. In emergency situations, the personnel manning the choppers could also conduct attacks to keep the enemy at bay," sources said. The choppers would also be helpful in spotting illegal poaching by smugglers and entry of foreign vessels.

Sources said land has been identified near the Visakhapatnam port, close to the airport, where the new air station would come up with all modern facilities. The Coast Guard uses the airport for operating its chopper service. "It can take the help of its Chennai base if it needs to operate more choppers. After the air station takes shape, more number of choppers would be stationed here," a senior official said.

Meanwhile, the marine police wing, which has six stations along the coast, would be increased to 21. Presently, the wing is facing anchoring problems for its boats. "We have identified seven places for the jetties, but the depth is very low and needs dredging, which is a costly affair. We will finish the construction in a year's time," marine police IG Chandramouli said.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Satpura, 2nd P17 Stealth Frigate Enters Service August*












Livefist: FIRST PHOTOS: Satpura, 2nd P17 Stealth Frigate Enters Service August

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*INS Satpura:* Second Shivalik class Indigenous Stealth Frigate. Conceived and designed by the Indian Naval Design team to be the mainstay frigates of Indian Navy for the first half of 21 century. The ship is scheduled to be commissioned on 20 Aug 2011 by the Raksha Mantri at Mumbai. Some leading particulars are as below:-

*Guided-missile frigate*
Displacement: 6200 tons
Length: 142.5 metres (468 ft)
Beam: 16.9 metres (55 ft)
Propulsion: 2 x Pielstick 16 PA6 STC Diesel engines & 2 x GE LM2500+ boost turbines in CODOG configuration
Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h), 22 knots (41 km/h) (with Diesel Engines)
Complement: 257 (35 officers)

*Sensors and processing systems:
*
1 x MR-760 Fregat M2EM 3-D radar
4 x MR-90 Orekh radar1 x EL/M 2238 STAR2 x EL/M 2221 STGR1 x BEL APARNAHUMSA (Hull Mounted Sonar Array)ATAS/Thales Sintra towed array systems
Electronic warfare and decoys: BEL Ajanta electronic warfare suite

*Armament:*

OTO Melara 76mm SRGM
2 x AK-630 30mm guns32 x Barak SAM9M317 (SA-N-12) SAM, total of 24 missiles8 x Klub cruise Missiles90R missiles (ASW)DTA-53-956 torpedoesKlub AS Missile2x RBU-6000 (RPK-8)Aircraft carried: 2 x HAL Dhruv or Sea King Mk.

Broadsword: INS Satpura to be commissioned on 20th August 2011


----------



## Indianflanker

Finish does not looks as good as Ins Shivalik ( f 47 )


----------



## praveen007

*Navy revives post to fast-track submarine acquisition plans - The Times of India 
.
Navy revives post to fast-track submarine acquisition plans.*
.
Jul 30, 2011, 01.40am IST TNN
.
NEW DELHI: With India grappling with a depleting
underwater combat arm, coupled with both
Pakistan and China fast bolstering their own fleets,
the Navy has appointed a senior officer to
oversee and fast-track all submarine acquisition
plans.
Rear Admiral M T Moraes took over as the new
assistant chief of naval staff (submarines), a post
which has been revived after a long gap, at South
Block here on Friday. He will be replaced by Rear
Admiral Srikant as the "flag officer (submarines)"
at Visakhapatnam.
Down to only 14 diesel-electric submarines, the
Navy is desperate to ensure its mammoth new
programme, "Project-75 India", gets rolling at the
earliest. It envisages acquisition of six new stealth
submarines, equipped with both tube-launched
missiles for land-attack capabilities as well as AIP
(air-independent propulsion) for enhanced
underwater endurance, for over Rs 50,000 crore,
as was first reported by TOI.
What has added to naval woes is that the
ongoing Rs 23,562-crore project (P-75) to build
six French Scorpene submarines at Mazagon
Docks is running three years behind schedule,
with the boats now slated to roll out between
2015 and 2020.
The Navy will be left with only five of its existing
10 Russian Kilo-class and four German HDW
submarines by 2020. Consequently, even with
the six Scorpenes, India will be far short of the at
least 18 conventional submarines required to
deter Pakistan and China.
India is also set to get the Russian Akula-II class
nuclear-powered submarine, K-152 Nerpa, to be
rechristened INS Chakra, on a 10-year lease by
November-December.
But the real underwater punch will come when
indigenous nuclear submarine, the over 6,000-
tonne INS Arihant, becomes operational. Navy
chief Admiral Nirmal Verma had earlier
announced India's nuclear weapon triad will be
completed, with the most effective and difficult-
to-detect underwater leg, when INS Arihant goes
on "deterrent patrols" next year.
As for 'P-75 India', the global tender or RFP
(request for proposal) for it will be floated only
towards end-2011 to vendors like
Rosoboronexport (Russia), DCNS (France), HDW
(Germany) and Navantia (Spain).
As of now, the plan is to directly import two
submarines from the foreign collaborator
eventually selected, with the next three being built
at MDL in Mumbai, and the sixth at Hindustan
Shipyard in Visakhapatnam under transfer of
technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghoster

Minhaas said:


> INDIA IS NOT CONTROLLED BY ITS COURTS ARMY POLITICIANS NAVY AIR FORCE BUT BY ITS MOST BELOVING LEADER BAL TAKRAY WHO BELONG TO ****** HINDU EXTREMIST WING TERRORIST ORGANISATION SHEV CENA AND STILL INDIA DREAMING TO TAKE PLACE IN NEUTRAL PEACE LOVING STATES BY KILLING SO MANY IN KASHMIR



What an @sshole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

&#x202a;Pakistan Navy Ship Baber.3gp&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
WOW......
This video is definite proof that PNS babur which was trailing INS Godavari acted so unprofessionally and recklessly putting harm to the men and equipment of IN.

This my fellow Indians, should put an end to any doubts you had in minds about the professionalism and dignity upholded by IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

marcos98 said:


> &#x202a;Pakistan Navy Ship Baber.3gp&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> WOW......
> This video is definite proof that PNS babur which was trailing INS Godavari acted so unprofessionally and recklessly putting harm to the men and equipment of IN.
> 
> This my fellow Indians, should put an end to any doubts you had in minds about the professionalism and dignity upholded by IN.


 
looking at the vedio it seem it was well planed , sailors where on the dack having their mobile cemeras ready....then it was a chase game started , PNS try to chase/run INS ,comes near it and then turn..

could be a sea fun game where they like to check the speed of their ship against the indian ship...

but yes , it also makes a case of unprofessionalisum in pakistan navy as it seem the capatain of the ship has full confidence that no one at the highrer rank will going to question him on this....

anyway , it seem to me just a fun game at sea ...


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Got this rare picture while going through the albums at BRF.
Though the picture is not that great,it still gives us a brief overview of IN's help in the materialization of the Naval Dhruv.




@The PNS Babur attack on the INS Godavari-The captain of the INS Godavari kept his cool and did not let this unprovoked attack by the crew of PNS Babur escalate into war like situation.Hats off to the captain and crew of the INS Godavari.


----------



## RPK

*Russian admiral dispelled the uncertainty *
Vladimir Vysotsky the commander of Russian Navy said about Nerpa deal prospects.

Q: There are on Pacific Fleet the Indian crew of Nerpa trains, the last is prepared for transfer to India. How successful this work, and when she will be transferred? 

A: The submarine will be transferred to Indian Navy this year. The Indian crew has completed its training. No big problem with the transfer exists. Now the last preparing for final tests before the transfer happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


>


 
Is this the IN patch or a Russian patch?


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: DAC Accords AoN For Additional Six Scorpenes

Acceptance of Necessity for acquisition of Six Submarines under Project-75(I) has been accorded by the Defence Acquisitions Council. The proposal is being progressed. Cost details would be available on finalization of contracts.

Def Minister A K Antony informed Parliament today.

DCNS has already responded to the Indian Navy's RFI on this.


----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: DAC Accords AoN For Additional Six Scorpenes

Acceptance of Necessity for acquisition of Six Submarines under Project-75(I) has been accorded by the Defence Acquisitions Council. The proposal is being progressed. Cost details would be available on finalization of contracts.

Def Minister A K Antony informed Parliament today.

DCNS has already responded to the Indian Navy's RFI on this.


----------



## sur

*Answer to thread where video of IN ship coming in the way of PN ship was posted ,,,*
-


Liquid said:


> Watch the whole video, some silly stuff...Acting like kids.


Rather, u really need to watch it again ...
Did it ever occur to u that video from PN camera getting released shows that it was indian fault, NOT Pak-Navy's ... !!!

Indian *napak*-ship turned swerved repeatedly to Right to nudge Pak-Ship...




JayAtl said:


> *height of unprofessionalism* from the Pak navy, *irrefutable evidence produced now*.... this is *dangerous and inexcusable behavior* and if an Indian ship would have done it, they would have the captain and senior crew court marshaled......


Ofcourse u should court-marshal indian men coz they r the ones who had, in ur words, "dangerous and inexcusable behavior"...

& *"height of unprofessional-ism" is from indian sh*ip which u can clearly see turning to right MANY times, on purpose, to come in the way of Pak Ship...* indian napaks behaved like a child throwing tantrum coz u couldn't do anything useful for indian hostages* so decided to shed-off ur embarrassment by hindering those who WERE doing something for hostages , urs & all .... *SHAME on indians & their napak-navy...* & after getting fish-tailed ur napak men ran away like cowards, that's what u really r, a bunch of cowards.

& *all those slangs*, ur napak-embarrassed-men rightly deserved those,,, 

& about ur oblivious comment on PN being "radicalized", "na'Raa-e-takbeer" has ALWAYS been slogan of Pak-Army, it's genes of every muslim.... go get learned... 



​


----------



## angeldemon_007

> *Chindits: DAC Accords AoN For Additional Six Scorpenes*


This project can be operational before Scorpene project if given to LnT but if given to MDL and Hindustan Shipyard this will go well beyond 2025 which IN cannot afford but its fine with these useless shipyards as they know MOD won't give these projects to Pvt. shipyards and money is poured out years after years and instead to taking action these shipyards are awarded with new projects. MOD should not pay the money if there is a cost over-run because its the fault of shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

sur said:


> *Answer to thread where video of IN ship coming in the way of PN ship was posted ,,,*
> -
> 
> Rather, u really need to watch it again ...
> Did it ever occur to u that video from PN camera getting released shows that it was indian fault, NOT Pak-Navy's ... !!!
> 
> Indian *napak*-ship turned swerved repeatedly to Right to nudge Pak-Ship...
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse u should court-marshal indian men coz they r the ones who had, in ur words, "dangerous and inexcusable behavior"...
> 
> & *"height of unprofessional-ism" is from indian sh*ip which u can clearly see turning to right MANY times, on purpose, to come in the way of Pak Ship...* indian napaks behaved like a child throwing tantrum coz u couldn't do anything useful for indian hostages* so decided to shed-off ur embarrassment by hindering those who WERE doing something for hostages , urs & all .... *SHAME on indians & their napak-navy...* & after getting fish-tailed ur napak men ran away like cowards, that's what u really r, a bunch of cowards.
> 
> & *all those slangs*, ur napak-embarrassed-men rightly deserved those,,,
> 
> & about ur oblivious comment on PN being "radicalized", "na'Raa-e-takbeer" has ALWAYS been slogan of Pak-Army, it's genes of every muslim.... go get learned...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 

Keep the sea as a reference and put the arrows on top of Bubar and see it turning right. No need to photoshop on top of the truth.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Man, this guy told everyone what actually happened by a camera which was on the side on in front. Good for you man, good for you. But tell me one thing why the hell is PN ship following IN ship ?


----------



## praveen007

A nice pics of IAC.
.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Its not IAC, its Vikramaditya and its visible in the picture also...


----------



## jha




----------



## mautkimaut

sur said:


> *Answer to thread where video of IN ship coming in the way of PN ship was posted ,,,*
> -
> 
> Rather, u really need to watch it again ...
> Did it ever occur to u that video from PN camera getting released shows that it was indian fault, NOT Pak-Navy's ... !!!
> 
> Indian *napak*-ship turned swerved repeatedly to Right to nudge Pak-Ship...
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse u should court-marshal indian men coz they r the ones who had, in ur words, "dangerous and inexcusable behavior"...
> 
> & *"height of unprofessional-ism" is from indian sh*ip which u can clearly see turning to right MANY times, on purpose, to come in the way of Pak Ship...* indian napaks behaved like a child throwing tantrum coz u couldn't do anything useful for indian hostages* so decided to shed-off ur embarrassment by hindering those who WERE doing something for hostages , urs & all .... *SHAME on indians & their napak-navy...* & after getting fish-tailed ur napak men ran away like cowards, that's what u really r, a bunch of cowards.
> 
> & *all those slangs*, ur napak-embarrassed-men rightly deserved those,,,
> 
> & about ur oblivious comment on PN being "radicalized", "na'Raa-e-takbeer" has ALWAYS been slogan of Pak-Army, it's genes of every muslim.... go get learned...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Try following the wake of the ships...IT is PAk ship which is coming towards Indian One


----------



## perplexed

mautkimaut said:


> Try following the wake of the ships...IT is PAk ship which is coming towards Indian One



Quit arguing with the bunch of retards. In all the photos where IN ship is shown to tilt does not show the sea level but normally u will see the sea. I am just curious as some other posters here, how come the IN ship kept dangling and the PN ship was all the time following it.


----------



## Vibs

New Delhi, Aug. 8: The government has asked all ports in the east coast barring Visakhapatnam to give priority to the Indian Navy because a sharp rise in the number of warships is leading to congestion and slowing down operational turnaround.

So long, a second to the sword arm that is the Western Naval Command, the Eastern Naval Command has now been given additional resources because China figures larger than ever before in the competition for strategic space in the Indian Ocean region.

In May this year, the government upgraded the rank of the chief of staff of the Eastern Naval Command from Rear Admiral to Vice Admiral.

The chief of staff (CoS) reports to the flag officer commanding-in-chief east, currently Vice Admiral Anup Singh. The CoS is Vice Admiral Sunil Lamba and the eastern fleet commander is Rear Admiral Harish Chandra Singh Bisht.

In the last five years alone, the eastern fleet has been reinforced with 14 major warships  including all five Rajput-class guided missile destroyers that were earlier with the western fleet  plus a greater number of smaller vessels such as fast-attack craft.

The Eastern Command now has more than 50 major warships  up from around 30 in 2005  of a total of 170 that makes up the Indian Navys total fleet.

Among the new additions are the INS Jalashwa amphibious vessel with six onboard helicopters (imported from the US) that is the second largest ship in the navy, the Italy-built fleet tanker INS Shakti and the indigenous stealth frigate, the INS Shivalik. A second Shivalik-class frigate, the INS Satpura, that is to be launched later this month in Mumbai is also likely to be assigned to the eastern fleet.

The Eastern Naval Command is headquartered in Visakhapatnam that is also its largest port. But the narrow channel through which ships enter and leave the harbour and the heavy mercantile traffic has made it impossible for authorities to insist that naval warships be given priority there.

The security demands of Vizag are also the highest for the navy in the east coast because the naval dockyards there include its submarine base and the ship building centre where the indigenous nuclear submarine, the INS Arihant, was assembled. A second is in the works.

Not wanting to increase the concentration in Vizag, the navy wants to spread its resources and thin out threat perception along the east coast. It is working on developing a major base in Andhra, which could take 20 years, and is deploying more warships out of Vizag to Calcutta, Paradeep, Tuticorin, Kakinada and Chennai to ensure faster turnaround. Getting additional berths in Calcutta is out of the question because of the Calcutta ports multiple problems. The navy is now looking at developing additional facilities in Orissa and Andhra.

The navy has proposed operating bases and turnaround facilities in Gangavaram, just north of Vizag, and Krishnapatnam. It has also proposed a major base in Andhra.

The navy is likely to assign the only aircraft carrier in its fleet, the INS Viraat, to the eastern command after the delivery of INS Vikramaditya (erstwhile INS Gorshkov) from Russia.

The schedule is delayed by two years and it is now likely to be delivered only in 2013.

The bolstering of the eastern fleet is partly propelled by Chinas increasing footprint. China has acquired or is developing bases in Myanmar and is building a port in Hambantota, on the southern tip of Sri Lanka.

Besides, the Indian Navy has decided that Chinas cat-and-mouse games with the US Navy in the South China Sea and its prolonged deployment in counter-piracy patrols off the east coast of Africa is a sign not only of newly acquired maritime capabilities but also of Beijings willingness to exhibit a new aggressiveness.
Navy priority signal to eastern ports


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Some interesting pics related to the video marcos98 posted above:


----------



## sancho

Some more:



































And from the same facility, pics of IAF Mig 29 UPGs:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...ir-force-news-discussions-99.html#post2009090


----------



## sancho

And some pics of the Mig from the official website (sorry if posted before):















More here from page 11 onwards:

- RAC MiG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Deleted....................


----------



## DarK-LorD

Indian Navy to acquire six more submarines.

New Delhi: Six more submarines will be acquired by the Navy under Project-75(India) apart from nearly half a dozen such vessels which are under construction under an earlier programme, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said Wednesday.

"To increase the submarine fleet of Indian Navy, a programme for construction of six submarines is currently underway at Mazagaon Docks Limited under Project-75," Antony told the Rajya Sabha. In his written reply to a question on acquisition of new generation submarines, Antony said, "Further, Acceptance of Necessity for acquisition of six more submarines under Project-75(India) has been accorded by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC)."

Government constantly reviews the security environment and accordingly decides about induction of appropriate defence equipments and platforms including submarines for the Navy, he told the House.

"In addition, the existing anti-submarine capability is being augmented by induction of surface and air assets," he said.

Replying to a question on harbour security plans, the Minister said, "Indian Navy has detailed security plan in place like Quick Reaction Group (QRG) and Quick Reaction Team (QRT), sentries at appropriate positions within the harbour, landward access control and seaward access control among others."

Manorama Online | Indian Navy to acquire six more submarines


----------



## Firemaster

sancho said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the same facility, pics of IAF Mig 29 UPGs:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...ir-force-news-discussions-99.html#post2009090


 
Ha ha ha inhone poora zahaz khol diya vapis to zod lenge na


Just kidding


----------



## SpArK

*India building six submarines​*
New Delhi, Aug 10 (IANS) Six submarines are being built at the Mazagon Docks to increase India's submarine fleet, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said Wednesday.

"In addition, the existing anti-submarine capability is being augmented by induction of surface and air assets," the minister said in a statement in the Rajya Sabha.



He was asked if Pakistan had signed a deal with China to acquire six advanced submarines equipped with crucial air independent propulsion systems.



"(The) government constantly reviews the security environment and accordingly decides about induction of appropriate defence equipment and platforms including submarines for the navy," Antony said.


India building six submarines


----------



## Firemaster

When these will be inducted in IN ..................2025???


----------



## RPK

New Delhi, Aug 10 (IANS) The Kavach, a device for firing chaff rockets to decoy incoming anti-ship missiles, has been inducted into the Indian Navy, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said Wednesday.

The minister told the Rajya Sabha in a statement that the first two variants of the equipment were now with the navy. He said that Kavach was not designed to have any target hitting capability.


Kavach inducted in Indian Navy News


----------



## marcos98

> The Indian Navy sprung into action today to rescue a crew of 30 after stormy weather claimed a ship transporting coal between Indonesia and India.Rescued crew members sit aboard a container ship after being rescued from their stricken vessel off the Mumbai coast. The Panama-flagged MV Rak Carrier, a 220-meter (722-foot) long vessel was on voyage from Indonesia to Port Dahej (Gujarat), carrying coal, when it sank off the coast of Mumbai, after all of its 30 crew comprising of Indonesians, Jordanians and Romanians were airlifted by two helicopters and ferried across to the helicopter base INS Shikra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Kavach inducted in Indian Navy.

New Delhi, Aug 10 (IANS) The Kavach, a device for firing chaff rockets to decoy incoming anti-ship missiles, has been inducted into the Indian Navy, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said Wednesday.

The minister told the Rajya Sabha in a statement that the first two variants of the equipment were now with the navy. He said that Kavach was not designed to have any target hitting capability.

Kavach inducted in Indian Navy News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgnosticIndianNationalist

Indian Navy foils a piracy attack, rescues Iranian vessel MV Nafis-1


Mumbai: The Indian Navy today foiled a piracy bid after it rescued merchant vessel MV Nafis-1, approximately 170 nautical miles west of Mumbai.

The Iranian-flagged vessel had been located by the Navy's Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft on August 12, which thereafter kept it under continuous surveillance.

INS Mysore, a guided missile destroyer, was dispatched to intercept the vessel with two helicopters as well as 24 of the Navy's elite Marine Commandos (MARCOS). The MARCOS carried out a thorough investigation and found two AK-47 rifles and a pistol concealed in an empty fuel tank.

MV Nafis-1 had reportedly sailed from Chah Bahar in Iran to an undisclosed location in July. 

Intelligence received by the Indian Navy had indicated that the vessel could have been employed for smuggling or other nefarious activities. Inputs suggest that the vessel was likely to be carrying arms and ammunition, as well as other contraband.


Read more at: Indian Navy foils a piracy attack, rescues Iranian vessel MV Nafis-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Eye candy shots of the Fighting Fulcrum









The MiG's with the Jumpjet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR-91

Even as Vietnam and China continue to conduct tit-for-tat naval maneuvers in the South China Sea, Hanoi has started making direct calls for foreign involvement in the two nations' maritime territorial dispute. While many commentators saw this as a thinly veiled invitation to the United States, it could also be a precursor to India establishing a permanent presence in Vietnamese waters. India has apparently responded favorably to Vietnam's offer of permanent berthing rights in Na Thrang port. The move would not only add military heft to India's "Look East" policy, but is also emblematic of a larger Indian effort to counter China's activities in South Asia. 

Although Vietnam more than held its own in its 1979 border war with China, its record against the latter at sea is less impressive, as incidents in both 1974 and 1988 show. Even in 1979, Chinese naval action against Vietnam was only checked by the presence of Soviet ships. Since then the asymmetry in naval power between China and Vietnam has grown exponentially in the former's favor, while Hanoi has lost its Soviet-era security guarantees. Although Vietnam's decision to hold live naval drills in the wake of the cable-cutting incident in mid-June was seen as a show of resolve, it did little to temper ongoing Chinese surveys in disputed areas.

Clearly Vietnam requires a more credible naval power to intercede on its behalf to prevent the Chinese from upping the ante any further. That power could be India. In a move that had been in the offing for some time, India appears to have finally greenlighted long-term basing for it ships at Na Thrang, just south of China's new naval base at Sanya on Hainan Island.

The offer on Na Thrang was reiterated by the Vietnamese Chief of Naval Staff Vice Adm. Nguyen Van Hien on his recent visit to India. Nguyen visited two key Indian shipyards and conducted meetings on securing Indian help for augmenting the size and capabilities of the Vietnamese navy. While Indian public shipyards are actually at full capacity owing to domestic orders, newly established private shipyards will probably be awarded contracts to supply Vietnam with offshore patrol vessels and fast attack craft. In any case, India will continue to train Vietnamese naval personnel and help maintain any equipment that Vietnam sources from Russia. New Delhi has also agreed in principle to sell Vietnam the Brahmos supersonic anti-ship missile and possibly Prithvi surface-to-surface missiles. 

Less visible, but no less critical, is the Indian IT industry's involvement in devising network-centric solutions for the Vietnamese armed forces. Criticized in the past for not putting enough heft in its Look East policy, the current tensions in the South China Sea have provided India an opportunity to display to Southeast Asia its willingness to help maintain the Asian balance of power.

A permanent presence in Na Thrang will essentially be the other bookend of India's efforts to counter a possible "third Chinese island chain" in the Indian and Pacific oceans. The Indian Ocean end is brought up by the Andaman and Nicobar tri-service Command, which is being progressively beefed up with more assets and facilities. Na Thrang would allow India to monitor the South China Sea side of the Straits of Malacca as well, effectively securing India's energy and commercial shipping originating in the Far East, while putting a greater swathe of China's sea lines of communication (SLOCs) within the Indian navy's reach.

Indian planners see the ability to threaten Chinese SLOCs as the ultimate counter to Chinese pressure from across the Himalayas. China has recently moved away from the position of neutrality in Indo-Pakistani affairs it officially held since the 1990s. Not only is the PRC's recent rhetoric inimical to India's position in Kashmir, the entry of Chinese troops into Pakistani-controlled Gilgit-Baltistan raises the specter of a two-front war for Indian military strategists. The very public Pakistani offer of basing facilities in Gwadar for the Chinese navy may have been the last straw. By entering the South China Sea in this manner, India is essentially signaling that Asian politics can no longer be compartmentalized into U.S. State Department classifications. 

Interestingly enough, the move comes at a time when other major powers are calling for a greater Indian role in Asian affairs. Tokyo seems to have set things in motion when it kicked off a trilateral dialogue between Japan, the U.S. and India in April. This was followed by U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's declaration on her recent visit to India that New Delhi should be more assertive in Asian affairs. The sentiment was echoed by the Australian defense minister in a speech at the Brookings Institution. It seems that Beijing, through its recent actions, has managed to resuscitate the so-called quadrilateral initiative involving India, Japan, Australia and the U.S. That grouping came apart after conducting just one joint naval exercise in 2007, when a torrent of protest by China about a bloc being built against it in Asia caused Australia to back out.

The Chinese are seemingly cognizant of the hardening of India's stance and the backing that it is receiving from various quarters. For the first time in many months, China has signaled its support of a greater role for India in the Shanghai Cooperation Organization. In bilateral meetings with visiting Indian politicians, the Chinese have apparently also expressed their willingness to back India for a permanent seat in the U.N. Security Council, provided that India delinks its own bid from that of Japan.

However, India is unlikely do so because it needs further Japanese investment and technology, even as economic ties between the two Asian powers continue to deepen. Their burgeoning relationship also means that India has a very direct stake in keeping the waterway that connects it with Japan -- as well as with South Korea -- an "international" rather than a Chinese affair. The mantra in South Bloc at the moment seems to be that if the Indian Ocean is not India's ocean, then the South China Sea is not China's south sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Its a great news...


----------



## Dash

SR-91 said:


> * The mantra in South Bloc at the moment seems to be that if the Indian Ocean is not India's ocean, then the South China Sea is not China's south sea*.



Absolutely agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

HOT *** *Kolkatta class Destroyer* *** HOT


----------



## angeldemon_007

*INS Satpura*


----------



## Night_Raven

INS Satpura commisioning into Indian Navy today ! 

Full page ad in TOI today by MDL and MOD.



> Satpura is a state-of-the-art warship and embodies many firsts.
> Features like :
> - CODOG propulsion
> - Total Atmosphere Control System
> - Integrated Machinery Control system
> - Automated Power Management system
> - Enhanced Combat Management system
> - ATM based Integrated Ship wide Data Network and
> - Modular accommodation
> - Low RCS, IR, Noise and ELFE signatures


----------



## Raje amar

to handle all this we need to invest heavily in the area defence as well of Vietnam and also strenthen our current Neval fleet.


----------



## sancho

Some interesting pics from the Maks 2011 and a Mig 29K with external fuel tank and a refuelling pod, for the carrier tanker role:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DarK-LorD

New ships to boost Navy's blue-water ambitions
Kalyan Ray, Mumbai, Aug 22, DHNS:

Even though the Indian Navy is increasingly involved with coastal security, a shipyard in southern Mumbai bears testimony to Navy's blue water ambitions, which has not been bogged down by its brown-water responsibilities.

As many as 14 ships and submarines are at various stages of construction at the Mazgaon dock here, which will be delivered to the navy before the decade ends. Contracts for three more submarines may also come to Mazgaon shipyard, which is now modernising its facilities so that the warships and submarines can be delivered on time.
Since 26/11, the navy has been brought into the coastal security network in a major way to ensure a repeat does not happen.

Some holes were plugged in the last three years but there are still many that requires the navy&#8217;s continuous intervention in the next couple of years. Overseas deployment signifying Indian Navy&#8217;s strength is one of the casualties.

This year the western deployment has been cancelled because the western naval command could not spare warships required for coastal security and anti-piracy missions.
Arrival of a string of new battleships may change the equation in the Indian Ocean. 
While the first two indigenous stealth frigates, the INS Shivalik and Satpura, had been delivered to the navy, the third one INS Sahaydri will be commissioned in 2012.
Next comes a bunch of destroyers in the lines of INS Delhi. The first of the three destroyers under Project 15-A (INS Kochi) will be ready by the first half of the next year whereas the steel-cutting for the construction of four more similar ships (Project 15-B) will start around September-October, said an official of the Mazgaon Dock Ltd.
Work on six Scorpene submarines is in full swing, too. All submarines (Project 75) will be delivered between August 2015 and September 2018.

&#8220;The fabrication of the pressure hull of all the six submarines will be completed by 2012-end. The facility then could be used for three more submarines in the follow on order (Project 75-I). By early 2013 we will be ready for the future submarine project,&#8221; MDL chairman and managing director H S Malhi said here.

Under the Project 75-I that received initial approval from the defence ministry, the Centre plans to build submarines in three different shipyards including the MDL that plans to finish its modernisation by December 2011.

New ships to boost Navy's blue-water ambitions


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Some interesting pics from the Maks 2011 and a Mig 29K with external fuel tank and a refuelling pod, for the carrier tanker role:



Yes "buddy refuelling" an important part of carrier operations. IN Mig-29Ks have been delivered with this as have IAF MKIs.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes "buddy refuelling" an important part of carrier operations. IN Mig-29Ks have been delivered with this as have IAF MKIs.



No doubt, 2 other possibilities for IAC2:











And the MKI for IAF:


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> No doubt, 2 other possibilities for IAC2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the MKI for IAF:



Great find with MKI. 


+ I don't think Mig-29K will be considered for N-MMRCA for IAC-2 as the configuration is likely to be CATBAR with EMALS highly likely. So CATBAR fighters like the Rafele-M/F-18E/F/SEAGRIPEN are most likely and N-EFT and MIG-29K which are STOBAR configured won't be able to operate in CATBAR without major changes which EFT consortium have already said they can't do because of economical and weight considerations. 


Another possible fighter for IAC-2:





And F-35C is still a possible candidate for IAC-2, IN have apparently shown very strong interest in it and as per Hilary's recent remarks the US are more than a willing seller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

A contract was signed with Rosoboronexport, Russia in 2006 for acquisition of three Talwar Class follow-on ships and the delivery schedule for these three ships was April 2011, October 2011 and April 2012. Rosoboronexport has intimated that the delivery of the ships would be delayed as follows: 1st Ship - 12 months, 2nd Ship - 11 months and 3rd Ship - 14 months.

Two major cases of shipbuilding projects with Rosoboronexport, Russia namely, Gorshkov and Talwar Class follow-on ships have been delayed.

The induction of the Gorshkov/Vikramaditya was re-scheduled due to the necessity to carry out additional works such as renewal of almost all equipment/systems, hull structures, cabling, and application of long-life paint to afford greater protection to the ship`s steel plating and formulation of a detailed scope of harbour/sea trials/aircrafts trials. The delivery date of the ship has been revised to December, 2012.

The Russian side has brought out that the delays in the Talwar Class follow-on ships are primarily on account of non-availability of adequate skilled manpower at the shipyard to undertake concurrent construction of these vessels, and the delays in delivery of Russian origin equipment to the shipyard.

Issues relating to supply of defence equipment/platforms from Russia are taken up on a regular basis in various bilateral fora which include High Level Monitoring Committee (HLMC) meeting, Indo-Russian Inter-governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation (IRJGCMTC) meetings and in the Project Review Meetings.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri D Raja in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

*Shortfall in Production of Indigenous Naval Warships*

The CAG has conducted a performance audit of the indigenous construction of Indian naval warships, and has presented a Report to the Parliament in March 2011. While acknowledging that India has attained, credible capacity in warship building over the years, the Report also includes a number of observations and recommendations relating to more efficient project management, better coordination amongst various agencies involved in the process, and improved financial controls.

The Report does not contain any observations on an alarming fall in the productivity of Indian shipyards. It acknowledges that warship building, on its own, is a complex, time- consuming and iterative activity. This situation becomes more complex as a result of our dependency on foreign sources for procurement of major weapons and sensors, and also our aspirations for increased indigenous content in Indian warships, leading to delays in the process of delivery of ships.

To meet the growing requirements of indigenous shipbuilding and to adopt modern shipbuilding methods, Defence PSUs have embarked on yard modernization projects with the support of the Ministry of Defence. Further, initiatives have also been taken by Defence PSUs with support of the Ministry to induct modern build technologies for faster construction of naval warships.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in a written reply to Shri Ramdas Agarwal in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

*INDIAN NAVY INTERESTED IN AMPHIBIOUS WARFARE SHIPS*

French naval shipbuilder DCNS said on Thursday it expected to receive a final answer from Russia soon on buying a Mistral-class helicopter carrier.
"The company is interested in cooperation with Russia. Now we are waiting only for a political decision. We believe we'll receive an answer from Moscow soon," Benoit de la Bigne, a DCNS executive, said.
The Russian military earlier announced that it was considering buying one of the Mistral-class amphibious assault ships, worth 400-500 million euros (around $540-$675 mln), and potentially building three or four vessels of the same class in partnership with the French naval shipbuilder DCNS.
A Mistral-class ship is capable of transporting and deploying 16 helicopters, four landing barges, up to 70 vehicles including 13 battle tanks, and 450 soldiers. The vessel is equipped with a 69-bed hospital and can be used as an amphibious command ship.
Many Russian military and industry experts have questioned the financial and military sense of the purchase.
Russia's current arms procurement program through 2015 does not provide for the construction or purchases of large warships, so the acquisition of a French warship is more likely under a new program, through 2020, which has yet to be developed.
*The executive also said that India was displaying interest as well in buying a Mistral-class warship.
NEW DELHI, February 18 (RIA Novosti)*


France expects Russian decision soon on buying Mistral warship | World | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Nice shot of the Dhruv naval variant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Nice shot of the Dhruv naval variant



Great pic! It's a real shame HAL couldn't meet IN's stringent requirements and more Dhruvs weren't inducted into IN. Hopefully HAL gets it right with IMRH.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Abingdonboy said:


> Great pic! It's a real shame HAL couldn't meet IN's stringent requirements and more Dhruvs weren't inducted into IN. Hopefully HAL gets it right with IMRH.



No it is not like that...te navy requires only two types of choppers right now.....one is in the 3 ton class and the other in the 10 tonne class. Dhruv falls inbetween and also it had problems in having folding rotors for deck operations.


----------



## DacterSaab

good choice we surely need a Mistral


----------



## sancho

satishkumarcsc said:


> No it is not like that...te navy requires only two types of choppers right now.....one is in the 3 ton class and the other in the 10 tonne class. Dhruv falls inbetween and also it had problems in having folding rotors for deck operations.



What he meant is, that they failed to fulfill INs requirements for an ASW, or naval helicopter for the Carriers, or Frigats, because IN wanted more range. That's why we now might see Sea Hawks, NH90s, or some new Russian helicopters, while the numbers of Dhruv in IN is still very low. Imo that's a shame, because just by "looks", it's the most beautiful version of Dhruv and I still say, they should develop a streched varient, or add external fuel tanks to extend the range. It should be used at least in the normal transport and utility role on naval vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Indian warships costs escalate over 225%

The production of warships for the Indian Navy has faced considerable delays and a cost escalation of around 225 per cent in the case of the Kolkata-class destroyers and 260 per cent in the case of Shivalik-class frigates.

The Indian Defense Minister Arackaparambil Kurien Antony informed the Lower House of Parliament on Monday that the two major warship construction projects running behind schedule, the Project-15A (P-15A) Kolkata-class guided missile destroyers and the Project-17 (P-17) Shivalik-class have been delayed and are bearing the brunt of significant cost escalations.

Antony said the escalation for the Project-15A-class has been about 225 per cent. He cited the reasons for the delays and increase in costs for this class to include, delay in supply of warship building quality steel by Russia, escalation due to increase in expenditure towards services of Russian Specialists on account of inflation during the build period, impact of wage revision due from October 2003 and finalization of cost of weapons and sensors. The three destroyers are scheduled to be delivered by March, 2012, March, 2013 and March, 2014 respectively.

The escalation has been 260 per cent with respect to the Project-17 Shivalik-class frigates. According to Antony, the reasons are similar. He cited delay in supply of warship building quality steel by Russia, delay in acquisition of weapon equipment from Russia, and delay in finalization of propulsion equipment in view of complex combined diesel and gas arrangement introduced for the first time in Indian Navy frigate, as reasons for the escalation. While two of the P-17 frigates have been commissioned in April, 2010 and August, 2011 respectively, the third frigate is expected to be commissioned in early 2012.

Delivery Schedule and Current Costs


Project-15A Kolkata-class guided missile destroyers

Cost: INR 11662 crore

INS Kolkata: March, 2012
INS Kochi: March, 2013
INS Chennai: March, 2014

Project-17 Shivalik-class frigates

Cost: INR 8101 crore

INS Shivalik, delivered: April, 2010
INS Satpura, delivered: August, 2010
INS Sahyadri: Early 2012

P-15B (follow on to the P-15A Kolkata-class) destroyers

Cost: INR 29345 crore

July, 2018
July, 2020
July, 2022
July, 2024

Follow on Talwar-class (Krivak III variant) frigates 

Cost: INR 5514 crore

INS Teg: April, 2012
INS Tarkash: September, 2012
INS Trikand: June, 2013

Note: 1 crore = 10 million

Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) is building three P-17 (Shivalik-class) frigates, three P-15A (Kolkata-class) destroyers and four P-15B (follow on to the P-15A Kolkata-class) destroyers. The contract for the four P-15B (follow on to the P-15A Kolkata-class) destroyers was signed last January and the delivery schedule is July, 2018, July, 2020, July, 2022 and July, 2024 respectively.

Antony also said the three follow on Talwar-class frigates ordered from Russia and due to be delivered in April, 2011, October, 2011 and April, 2012, have also been delayed by 12 months, 11 months and 14 months, respectively. Since this is a fixed price contract, there is no escalation in the cost of these ships due to the delays.


----------



## kaykay

&#8216;*New Karnataka naval base won&#8217;t eat into Goa operations&#8217; *

Panaji: The newly-developed naval base INS Kadamba in Karnataka, a short distance from Goa, will not make the naval bases in Goa, especially INS Hansa, redundant, a senior Indian Navy official said Saturday.

Speaking to reporters, Commodore Ravneet Singh said no military assets from INS Hansa would be moved across the border to supplement INS Kadamba.

&#8220;We would continue doing the same thing which we have been doing. There will be no shifting of assets from this base. (INS) Hansa will remain Hansa,&#8221; he said.

INS Kadamba, a massive naval project which was commissioned in 2005, was built as part of &#8216;Project Seabird&#8217; which was aimed at beefing up India?s maritime defenses along the south western coastline. It is located in Karwar district of Karnataka, a few kilometers from Goa&#8217;s southern border.

INS Hansa, a major naval base, was first conceived in 1961 at Sulur, near Coimbatore and was later shifted to Goa in 1964, three years after the Indian armed forces liberated Goa.

Singh said INS Hansa was a key player as far as providing logistics to anti-piracy operations was concerned.

&#8220;IL-38 SD helps in tracking down the submarine and suspected ships in the Arabian Sea right up to African coast,&#8221; Singh said.

&#8220;INS Hansa also handles 30 to 45 civil flight arrivals every day. We have had a total of 12,440 civil flights and military 7,000 hours flying,&#8221; Singh said, adding that the Navy-run Goa airport at Dabolim, 35 kilometers from here, had the record of highest departures of any civilian flights from the country

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

*Training of fresh pilots puts Sagar Pawan shows on hold *

Panaji: The engaging aerobatic demonstrations of the Indian Navy&#8217;s elite Sagar Pawan team, based in Goa, have been put on hold because of heavy training pressures on aircraft.

Addressing reporters at the headquarters in Vasco, 35 kilometers from here, Commodore Ravneet Singh said the Kiran aircraft were currently engaged in training fresh pilots for MiG-29K and Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).

&#8220;Sagar Pawans are still in business,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But right now they are in charge of training fighter pilots. That is why they are not doing their shows.&#8221;

Sagar Pawan, which means &#8216;sea breeze&#8217;, is a team distinctly identifiable because of the dark blue-and-white stripes its four HJT-16 Kiran Mk2 aircraft carry. It is garrisoned at Goa&#8217;s Dabolim Naval Air Station, INS Hansa, and has been active since the last decade.

&#8220;With the induction of MiG-29k and the LCA in line for induction, there is need to train more pilots and the load is heavy,&#8221; Commander L. Tyagarajan said. &#8220;Once we train enough pilots for these two aircraft, we can focus back on the Sagar Pawan shows.

He ruled out reports that the Sagar Pawan team was grounded after an accident at an air show in Hyderabad last year.

&#8220;The fighter pilots for these two aircraft-types conduct their initial training with the (Indian) Air Force and are later trained by us,&#8221; Tyagarajan said.


----------



## RPK

Fleet Strength of Indian Navy
Government constantly reviews the security environment and decides about induction of appropriate defence equipment/platforms, including various kinds of ships/submarines for the Navy. This is a continuous process undertaken as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) from various indigenous as well as foreign sources for the modernization of armed forces to keep them in a state of readiness to meet any eventuality. Proposals for induction of naval ships are based on the Maritime Capability Perspective Plan (MCPP)/Five Year Plan/Annual Plan which stipulates the number and type of vessels required as well as timelines for such inductions. Divulging further details would not be in the national interest.

Major warship construction projects of the Navy running behind schedule include Project-15A (P-15A) and Project-17 (P17). The cost escalation in these two projects has been about 225% and 260% respectively. The major cost escalation & delay has been due to uncertainties associated with the complex warship building process. Reasons for delay and cost escalations in respect of P-15A and P-17 are as follows:

P-15A: The main reasons contributing towards cost escalations are - delay in supply of warship building quality steel by Russia, escalation due to increase in expenditure towards services of Russian Specialists on account of inflation during the build period, impact of Wage revision due from October 2003 and finalization of cost of weapons and sensors.

P-17: The main reasons contributing towards cost escalations are - delay in supply of warship building quality steel by Russia, delay in acquisition of weapon equipment from Russia, and delay in finalization of propulsion equipment in view of complex combined diesel and gas arrangement introduced for the first time in Indian Navy frigate.

A contract was signed with Rosoboronexport, Russia in 2006 for acquisition of three Talwar Class follow-on ships and the delivery schedule for these three ships was April 2011, October 2011 and April 2012. Rosoboronexport has intimated that the delivery of the ships would be delayed as follows: 1st Ship - 12 months, 2nd Ship - 11 months and 3rd Ship - 14 months. The contract for acquisition of these three ships is a fixed price contract.

A programme for construction of six Scorpene submarines is currently underway at M/s. Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) under Project- 75. As per the contract, the 1st submarine was scheduled to be delivered in December 2012 and thereafter, one each every year till December 2017. There has been delay in this project due to initial teething problems, absorption of complex technology, augmentation of MDL infrastructure and procurement of MDL Purchased Material (MPM). The 1st submarine is now scheduled to be delivered in the second half of 2015.

Acceptance of Necessity for acquisition of Six Submarines under Project-75 (India) has been accorded by the Defence Acquisition Council. The proposal is being progressed. A modernization programme has been initiated for the existing submarine fleet and a number of platforms have already been modernized. The programme has been worked out by the Navy catering to the obsolescence/non- supportability of system/equipment and to include contemporary technology.

During the last five years, construction of three ships under P-17, three ships under P-15A and four ships under P-15B has been assigned to MDL. The 1st ship and the 2nd ship under P-17 have been commissioned in April 2010 and August 2011 respectively and the 3rd ship is expected to be commissioned in early 2012. The three ships under P-15A are scheduled to be delivered by March 2012, March 2013 and March 2014 respectively. Contract for four P-15B ships has been signed in January 2011, with delivery schedule as July 2018, July 2020, July 2022 and July 2024 respectively.

There is no proposal at present for creation of MDL facilities at Mangalore.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri K Shivakumar and others in Lok Sabha today.

PK/NN &#8195;
(Release ID :75583)


----------



## kaykay

*The bright side of the delayed frigate delivery to India
*
India has announced that Russia delayed its delivery of three frigates to the Indian Navy by over a year. Given the circumstances under which the contract was made and executed, the delay could have been even longer.




*Past-due frigates*



The timetable for manufacturing the three frigates for India (the Tag, Tarkash and Trikand) has been pushed back significantly, says the Indian military. The Tag should have been delivered in April. However, the date has been postponed for 12 months, according to a statement by the Indian Defense Minister A. K. Antony. The Tarkash, which was expected to join the Indian Navy in October 2011, will be 11 months late, and the Trikand, scheduled for April 2012, will be 14 months overdue.



Antony said the delays were caused by "a shortage of skilled labor capable of building several ships simultaneously," and he also noted flaws in the production chain resulting in delays of equipment deliveries from Russian subcontractors.



The three Project 1135.6 frigates are being built at the Yantar shipyard in Kaliningrad. All of them have been set afloat and are close to completion.



*Second series for India*



The three frigates under construction at Yantar constitute India' second order for ships of this type. They were actually created specially for the Indian Navy as extensive upgrades of Soviet-era Project 1135.1 frigates. The contract to build the first three frigates - the Talwar, Trishul and Tabar - was signed in November 1997, and was valued at about $1 billion.



St. Petersburg's Baltic Shipyard (Baltiisky Zavod) was chosen as the manufacturer. A number of innovations were incorporated into the modified ships. For example, the ship is equipped with Club-N anti-ship missiles - the export version of the Caliber missile system - which is only now finding its way into the Russian fleet.



The Baltic Shipyard missed the delivery deadlines for the first border of frigates. The last of the three ships reached India only in April 2004; 2003 was stipulated in the contract. There was nothing surprising about this, and it did not cause a scandal. The export-oriented Russian defense industry has only recently become capable of major industrial production, and New Delhi has reacted to the delays with understanding.



In 2006, having gained operating experience with the first three frigates, Delhi ordered three more ships from Russian shipbuilders. Initially, India wanted six such frigates at the same time, but at the last minute the decision was made to order just three. The new contract was valued at $ 1.6 billion.



*Political order*



The Baltic Shipyard did not receive the contract for the second consignment of three frigates. After extended talks, it was given to Kaliningrad shipbuilders.



"The Yantar plant was given the second series of ships for political reasons," said Konstantin Makiyenko, deputy director of the Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies. "This was done not so much to support the specific plant as the economy of the entire Kaliningrad exclave."



The Yantar plant was in a terrible state in terms of both finances and personnel. But India, which agreed on the executor of the contract, has no real cause to complain. If New Delhi had firmly insisted on its terms and demanded that the contract for these ships be given to the familiar Baltic Shipyard, Moscow would have most likely met them halfway, so as not to miss out on these lucrative contracts.



However, despite the noticeable delay cited by the Indian side, the Kaliningrad plant is filling the orders. The problems faced at Yantar are similar to those faced by the Baltic plant in the case of the first batch of frigates. Having no stable income, the Yantar plant took its time to restore production capacity and the skill level of its workforce, as well as to arrange production with subcontractors



The plant just barely eked it out, but the job was completed, despite the terrible conditions at the outset. Konstantin Makiyenko said that initially the problems were such that one could have expected a much larger delay than the one currently cited by the Indian side.



"By all appearances, the plant is all warmed up from filling the order and will work more smoothly in the future," he said.



In addition, it should be noted that the Russian Navy itself has placed orders with the Yantar plant after evaluating the Project 1135.6 platform based on the Indian contracts. The plant laid the keels for the flagship frigate Admiral Grigorovich in December 2010 and the Admiral Essen in July 2011. It is also expected to lay the keel for third frigate, which according to a number of sources will be named the Admiral Makarov.


----------



## tonyjames

INS Viraat left Cochin Ship yard after her Repairs today


----------



## sancho

*Indian navy's P8I + IN320!*








P.S. As I expected, no refuelling probe, which means IAF needs new tankers for sure, because the IL 78 is not compatible and the same should be the case for C17s!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Firemaster

sancho said:


> *Indian navy's P8I + IN320!*



So When It is Coming To India

Kal ya Parso


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> *Indian navy's P8I + IN320!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. As I expected, no refuelling probe, which means IAF needs new tankers for sure, because the IL 78 is not compatible and the same should be the case for C17s!



Holy SH!T!! Great find!! I didn't expect to see pics of fully painted IN P-8I for a while- handed to US they sure are masters of efficiency. Yeah regarding the refuelling probe no one ever said it would come with a probe but we can see the markings are there for boom refuelling and I expect the same for C-17. I believe it is very likely (unless MoD are feeling very foolish on day) that requirement for next gen refeulong tanker will be to have both types of refuelling capability so they can service the entire Indian armed forces aviation fleet like FrAF tankers. 


+ interesting that they've painted the nose cone- wasn't on any of the promos like this- I assume an IN request. And does anyone know what "ARK" on the tail means, it seems to be on the tail of many IN MPAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

^^Excellent find sancho.
Them yanks are really fast with speeding up things.

NAVY STRONG!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Amphibious Vessels To Strengthen Indian Navy ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS

The Indian government has cleared the Rs 2,176-crore acquisition of eight specialised vessels or LCUs (landing craft utility), capable of "hard beaching" on enemy shores, to boost the country's amphibious warfare and island protection capabilities.

This comes even as the defence ministry is finalizing another project to acquire four huge amphibious warfare ships, called Landing Platform Docks (LPDs) for "stand-off beaching", for around Rs 16,000 crore.

The LCUs and LPDs will help in swiftly transporting thousands of troops, heavy weapon systems and infantry combat vehicles over long distances to take the battle right to the enemy mainland.

The Cabinet Committee on Security cleared the LCU project for the eight amphibious assault vessels, to be built by the Kolkata-based defence PSU Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd, a couple of days ago. "The first LCU will be delivered in three years," said an official.

The LCUs are likely to be based at India's first and only regional 'theatre command', the strategically-located Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC), which will complete 10 years of existence next month.

With additional airstrips, OTR (operational turn around) bases and jetties, ANC is slowly being transformed into a major amphibious warfare hub. A strong military presence in the 572-island archipelago is considered imperative to counter China's strategic moves in the Indian Ocean as well as ensure security of the sea lanes converging towards Malacca Strait.

The armed forces have been sharpening their amphibious warfare skills with a series of exercises over the last few years to practice blitzkrieg assaults on enemy territory from the sea.

All this gained momentum after the induction of the 16,900-tonne INS Jalashwa, known as USS Trenton earlier, and its six UH-3H Sea King troop-carrying helicopters for around $88 million from the US in 2007.

The second-hand Jalashwa, currently undergoing a refit, has given the Navy "strategic sealift capabilities" since it is capable of transporting four landing craft, six helicopters and a battalion of 1,000 fully-armed soldiers or a squadron of tanks over large distances.

The Army, on its part, has three specifically-earmarked amphibious brigades, with almost 10,000 soldiers, one based in South India, another in West India and the third at ANC.

The Navy in recent years has also inducted other large amphibious warships like INS Airavat, which can carry 10 main-battle tanks, 11 combat trucks and 500 soldiers.

Incidentally, the four new LPDs, which will be built by Hindustan Shipyard (HSL) as well as private shipyards in collaboration with a foreign manufacturer, will be similar to Jalashwa in terms of size and sea-lift capabilities.


----------



## Archie

sancho said:


> *Indian navy's P8I + IN320!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. As I expected, no refuelling probe, which means IAF needs new tankers for sure, because the IL 78 is not compatible and the same should be the case for C17s!



The Americans can teach our Russian Brother-ens a thing or two about speed and efficiency , 
from what i know , we had only signed this deal in 2009 , 
At this rate we can get First P8I by mid 2012 instead of Jan 2013


As far as Mid Air refueling is concerned , well India has a tender for Next gen Mid Air Refuelers which are meant to complement our IL78 Tankers 
From what I know RFI was issued to Airbus A400 and Russian IL476 
This tender will however be taken up once MOD clears the backlog of current tenders for IAF ie the MMRCA contract , LUH TENDER , Attack and Heavy lift Helicopter tenders
These 4 Deals will be signed in the next 6 months 
and there after MOD aka Saint Antony will take up Mid Air refueller contract as well as ASW Heli and LUH Heli tender for Indian Navy


----------



## jha

Lets see if Finance Ministry lets the Refueller tender go through...


----------



## sancho

Archie said:


> As far as Mid Air refueling is concerned , well India has a tender for Next gen Mid Air Refuelers which are meant to complement our IL78 Tankers
> From what I know RFI was issued to Airbus A400 and Russian IL476



IAF had a tender in which the IL 78 and the A330 MRTT competed and the latter won, but like Jha said, the Finance Ministry was the problem here. However, my point was, that since the P8Is and most likely the C17s will not come with refuelling probes, the Russian tankers are not compatible, which leaves us with the A330 MRTT and if the Boeing would rejoin the competition, the KC 767 as the only real choices. Which is why I can't understand why MoD waste time and money on a competition and trials, with not useful Russian tankers? Also if they knew the A330 MRTT is the only choice, why didn't they started with a propper budget and cleared that with Finance Ministry, before going into a competition. 
Btw, the A400 will come as a tanker, but only with drough refuelling system, just like the Russian tankers and the IL 476 tanker is just a modernised and stretched version of the IL 78.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> IAF had a tender in which the IL 78 and the A330 MRTT competed and the latter won, but like Jha said, the Finance Ministry was the problem here. However, my point was, that since the P8Is and most likely the C17s will not come with refuelling probes, the Russian tankers are not compatible, which leaves us with the A330 MRTT and if the Boeing would rejoin the competition, the KC 767 as the only real choices. Which is why I can't understand why MoD waste time and money on a competition and trials, with not useful Russian tankers? Also if they knew the A330 MRTT is the only choice, why didn't they started with a propper budget and cleared that with Finance Ministry, before going into a competition.
> Btw, the A400 will come as a tanker, but only with drough refuelling system, just like the Russian tankers and the IL 476 tanker is just a modernised and stretched version of the IL 78.



It's because they're a bunch of paper pushing beuracrats who haven't served in the military a day in their lives. So when confronted with the expensive A330 and th Il-78 they completely overlooked the IAF's recommendations and justification and said "but, but....the Russian one's cheaper!" that's why!!! I bet the A330 will eventually be inducted into IAF but by then it will be hideously late and more expensive. Indian baeuracracy at its best!!


----------



## ebungo

Pipavav seeks Rs 1,200 cr debt for second dry dock
Firm plans to tie up the loan with SBI, PNB, UBI and others
Pipavav Defense and Offshore Engineering Company, earlier Pipavav Shipyard, plans to raise Rs 1,200 
RELATED ARTICLES
SBI says rights issue in 2-3 months
Pipavav, Mazagaon Dock to set up joint venture
Interest rates to remain high: SBI
Govt likely to approve SBI capital infusion proposal soon
Pipavav zooms up on bourses in morning trade
crore ($250 million), as a term loan from the domestic market, largely to fund the development of a second dry dock, which once completed would be the world&#8217;s largest such repair yard for ships.

The company plans to tie up the loan from around five nationalised banks, including State Bank of India (SBI), Union Bank of India and Punjab National Bank. &#8220;We have already tied up around 80 per cent of the loan and expect the rest to materialise soon,&#8221; a senior company official told Financial Chronicle.

The cost of borrowing is expected to be around 13 per cent per annum, but the company hopes to replace these with foreign currency denominated loans raised from global markets at a later date. &#8220;We may look at cheaper loans in the form of external commercial borrowings (ECBs) some time later to prepay our costly loans,&#8221; the official said.

Pipavav had committed an investment of around $1 billion (Rs 4,739.53 crore) towards its shipyard, where it is now executing around $1.2 billion (Rs 5,697.44 crore) worth of orders. &#8220;We have already invested around $750 million, while the rest $250 million that we are raising would make up the balance investment committed,&#8221; he said.

The company has also initiated a joint venture with the Mazagon Dock to help the latter execute around Rs 100,000 crore orders to build warships, submarines and offshore naval vessels. &#8220;Though we may need some additional investments to meet the forthcoming challenge in the form of orders from Mazagon dock, our current infrastructure is capable of building around 12 warships at any given time if Mazagon Dock needs it. Besides, once the second dry dock is complete, it would add to our capacity further,&#8221; the official said.

The first dry dock, which is the second largest in the world, could accommodate ships up to 400,000 dead weight tonnes. This facility can build around 32 Panamax ships a year. For the JV, Pipavav will make available its capabilities in shipbuilding and fabrication and leverage its tie-ups with foreign firms such as Northrop Grumman and Babcock Group UK in areas of defense. The JV will allow Pipavav to extend its capabilities to making large submarines. &#8220;The company is also looking at exporting from its shipyard in the near future,&#8221; Pipavav chairman Nikhil Gandhi recently said


----------



## jha

*Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd to build 8 LCUs for Indian Navy*








> Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited (GRSE) will be building eight specialized assault vessels called Landing Craft Utility (LCU) for the Indian Navy. The Cabinet Committee on Security has cleared the proposal for acquisition of eight LCUs for around 23 billion Indian rupees (USD 483.55 million). The first LCU is expected to be delivered in three years.
> 
> _The government is also understood to be finalizing the acquisition of four amphibious warfare ships called Landing Platform Docks (LPDs) for around 168.91 billion Indian rupees (USD 3.55 billion). *These will be built by Hindustan Shipyard and private shipyards in collaboration with a foreign manufacturer*_.The LCUs will enable easier transportation of troops and heavy weapon systems over long distances. The new LCUs will replace the existing fleet of six amphibious boats already in service.



Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd to build 8 LCUs for Indian Navy | idrw.org

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

So, Pipavav will not work on LPDs ...In that case L&T should be the obvious choice..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Jha, can you tell me why IN wants LCUs instead of air cushioned vehicles like most other modern navies?


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> Jha, can you tell me why IN wants LCUs instead of air cushioned vehicles like most other modern navies?



Most probably because of the range..Range of hovercrafts is very less when compared to LCUs..Also normally the hovercrafts are used mainly for shallow water regions...IN is also buying some of these imo for Rann of Kutch...


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Jha, can you tell me why IN wants LCUs instead of air cushioned vehicles like most other modern navies?



Apart from the USN I can't think of any other navy that operates hovercrafts as landing craft from LPD/LHDs.


----------



## Archie

jha said:


> *Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd to build 8 LCUs for Indian Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd to build 8 LCUs for Indian Navy | idrw.org
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------
> 
> So, Pipavav will not work on LPDs ...In that case L&T should be the obvious choice..



Dude , where does it say that L&T will work on LHD/LPD 
COZ AS FAR AS I KNOW BOTH Pippav and L&T are capable in this regards 
Though it could actually be that Pippav might get the IAC2 contract when it is ordered in 2014, while L&T work on 2 LPDs
Thats coz Cochin Shipyard Limited currently building IAC1 , are only capable of building ships of upto 40000 Tons Displacement , while IAC2 IS EXPECTED TO BE 50000-65000 Tons


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
IAC2 will also go to CSL because only they have the experience to work on such a difficult project. LHD/LPD is most likely to go to Pipavav because they have infrastructure more suitable for this while LnT has infrastructure more suitable for submarine development. LnT also has tie-up for S1000 sub. Also after this new JV with MDL, Pipavav has increased their chances of winning LPD project.


----------



## jha

Archie said:


> Dude , where does it say that L&T will work on LHD/LPD
> COZ AS FAR AS I KNOW BOTH Pippav and L&T are capable in this regards
> Though it could actually be that Pippav might get the IAC2 contract when it is ordered in 2014, while L&T work on 2 LPDs
> Thats coz Cochin Shipyard Limited currently building IAC1 , are only capable of building ships of upto 40000 Tons Displacement , while IAC2 IS EXPECTED TO BE 50000-65000 Tons



Here ....


> These will be built by Hindustan Shipyard and private shipyards in collaboration with a foreign manufacturer.



Since Hindustan Shipyard is making these ..So, chances of L&T as private contractor is more...


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Most probably because of the range..Range of hovercrafts is very less when compared to LCUs..Also normally the hovercrafts are used mainly for shallow water regions...IN is also buying some of these imo for Rann of Kutch...



But how can range be important since they won't be deployed alone, but from the LPD, they just have to take the distance from the LPD to the coast and air cushioned vehicles have clear advantages here in speed and landings, because they can be used in any kind of coastal area, unlike normal LCUs.
Also if range would be important and by the lack of speed of the LCUs, as well the low numbers of helicopters on an LPD, wouldn't a landing operation be much delayed with these vessels and vehicles from operated from greater distances?




Abingdonboy said:


> Apart from the USN I can't think of any other navy that operates hovercrafts as landing craft from LPD/LHDs.



The US and Japan have LCACs (maybe S. Korea too, not sure about it), Russia had the Zubr class, China has own developmens, the French are developing the EDA-R/L-CAT and air cushioned catamaran and I know that the Royal navy had some developments in this regard as well. Not sure what the Royal Australian navy will use on their new LHDs and what Russia will use on their new Mistral class LHDs, reports suggest that they want to buy some support vessels as well.


----------



## sancho

Crossposting from IDF (credits to flanker143):

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Navy set to induct new fleet tanker - Brahmand.com

Strengthening its combat support capabilities, Indian Navy will induct its second Italy-made fleet tanker, INS Shakti, in Vishakhapatnam on October 1.

INS Shakti, the second of the Deepak Class fleet tanker constructed by Italian Fincantieri Shipyard, will be handed over to the Navy on Friday and will be commissioned in operational service on October 1, Navy officials said here.

The first tanker christened INS Deepak was commissioned into the Navy in Mumbai on January 21 this year.

INS Shakti will be the second fleet tanker to be inducted into the Eastern fleet and will help in strengthening combat support operations at sea and extend the reach of the naval power of the nation.

With the induction of the warship, the Navy will have two each fleet tankers on both the seaboards.

Though INS Shakti is essentially a tanker, it is a thoughtfully-designed and versatile platform capable of a large number of roles. In addition to its traditional role of supplying fuel to ships at sea, the ship is also capable of transporting and supplying ammunitions, materials and provisions.

The vessel is also capable of undertaking humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations with its modern medical health facilities.

The ship is one of the largest vessels of the navy, 175 metres long, 25 metres wide and has a full load displacement of 27,000 tonnes.

The two Deepak class fleet tankers will be the mainstay tankers/ support ships of the Indian Navy in the first half of the 21st century.

Each ship is equipped with four AK-630 guns for close defence supplies and high-tech fire control system supplied by Bharat Electronics Limited.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Wow! ENC really is getting a HUGE boost these days with Shivlaik, Jalashwa, Deepak and now Shakti (as well as numerous other inductions) all being inducted into ENC.


----------



## Thundersword

courtesy livefist


----------



## marcos98

*Admiral Gorshkov won&#8217;t start sea trials in November*
Sea trails of upgraded aircraft-carrier set for 2012 - BarentsObserver



> Russia and India agreed in 2004 to upgrade and sell the former Soviet aircraft-carrier &#8220;Admiral Gorshkov&#8221; to the Indian navy under the name &#8220;Vikramaditya.&#8221;
> 
> After years of delays and disagreements between the two countries on the final price tag, a 2010 agreement stipulated delivery of the modernized vessel for December 2012. But, first the Indian crew will take the vessel out in the Barents Sea for testing. That was supposed to happen this November.
> 
> *New date for sea trail of the huge aircraft-carrier is now May 2012*.




Suckered yet again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

marcos98 said:


> *Admiral Gorshkov wont start sea trials in November*...Suckered yet again



That delays the delivery and induction into IN to at least the end on 2012, we might get all the Mig delivered earlier. Any news about the progress of IAC 1?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> That delays the delivery and induction into IN to at least the end on 2012, we might get all the Mig delivered earlier. Any news about the progress of IAC 1?



I think we were always looking at am induction date of Q1 2013 and this seems to confirm it. First batch of Mig-29K should be delivered by 2012 not sure when second batch of 29 will start being inducted.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*P8i second video*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Navy's all-woman skydiving team..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


>


Tu-142 MLU I assume.


----------



## Banana

Where are the Kolkata Class of Destroyers going to be Inducted? 

West Coast or East Coast?

Shivalik went to the East.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
If it was upto me, either all 3 goes to east coast or 2 goes to east coast and 1 stays in west.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> If it was upto me, either all 3 goes to east coast or 2 goes to east coast and 1 stays in west.



Hey mate, but aren't they meant for the carrier battle groups, or are they meant for single mission roles? If they are meant for CBG, they will be placed most likely at the same ports like the carriers right?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Banana said:


> Where are the Kolkata Class of Destroyers going to be Inducted?
> 
> West Coast or East Coast?
> 
> Shivalik went to the East.


 


angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> If it was upto me, either all 3 goes to east coast or 2 goes to east coast and 1 stays in west.



I know that first 2 Shivlaik class frigates have gone to ENC, unsure where 3rd will be deployed or follow on orders. I know though IN is dramatically upgrading ENC with recent inductions of INS Jalaswa, Shivlaik class, new fleet tankers and many more inductions. Also I hear INS Viraat will go to ENC after induction of Vikramditya into WNC, I believe until IAC-2 is inducted (or possibly IAC-1 will go straight to ENC).


----------



## jha

*India signs Rs 300 crore deal with Sri Lankan firm*



> India has signed a deal worth over Rs 300 crore to procure 80 fast-interception craft (FICs) from a Sri Lankan firm to equip Navy's Sagar Prahari Bal (SPB) being raised after the 26/11 terror attacks in Mumbai. The Rs 300 crore contract for the 80 boats was signed with the Sri Lanka-based SOLAS Marine about three weeks ago and they are scheduled to be delivered in the next three years, Navy officials said here. The Sri Lanka-based firm was selected after a global tendering process by the Navy in June. These 80 FICs will be in addition to the 15 similar boats being acquired from French shipyard Chantier Naval Couach, three of which have already been inducted at Mumbai. With 1,000 well-armed personnel, the SPB will be tasked with the protection of naval and other assets, bases and harbours on both west and east coasts. It was one of the steps announced by the government after 26/11. FICs are small boats, with a crew of five to seven sailors and top speeds of 40 to 50 knots, are equipped with light machine guns. After 26/11, several steps have been taken to boost coordination in intelligence-sharing and operational matters, with fully-networked joint operation centres being set up in different locations.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## satishkumarcsc

sudhir007 said:


>



I see a mIg 29 on board the first pic..what is that about?


----------



## Indian-Devil

Impressive Video of Mig 29K

Indian navy Mig 29K - YouTube


----------



## nomi007

satishkumarcsc said:


> I see a mIg 29 on board the first pic..what is that about?


china made better and bigger carrier in less amount
but india had not option to acquire a carrier in short period of time so they brought costly carrier


----------



## Firemaster

nomi007 said:


> china made better and bigger carrier in less amount
> but india had not option to acquire a carrier in short period of time so they brought costly carrier



Who asked


----------



## satishkumarcsc

nomi007 said:


> china made better and bigger carrier in less amount
> but india had not option to acquire a carrier in short period of time so they brought costly carrier



Have you heard of the 'Floating Casino' Gimmick of China? The Varyag? Kuznetsov class Aircraft carrier? Towed from Ukraine?

If you haven,t you better look it up.


----------



## Archie

Firemaster said:


> Who asked



Dont worry , he will shut his mouth once Vikrant is launched in December this yr or early next yr

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




sudhir007 said:


>



Is that Gorky or Kuznetsov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

satishkumarcsc said:


> Have you heard of the 'Floating Casino' Gimmick of China? The Varyag? Kuznetsov class Aircraft carrier? Towed from Ukraine?
> 
> If you haven,t you better look it up.


you and china are old user of russian weapons
like china you are using mig-21 did u made any copy of mig like Chinese j-7
you are using mig-29 did you made any copy of mig-29 Chinese are using su-27 they also made j-11.
they purchase varyag at low cost and convert it into their own carrier that is the progress


----------



## satishkumarcsc

nomi007 said:


> you and china are old user of russian weapons
> like china you are using mig-21 did u made any copy of mig like Chinese j-7
> you are using mig-29 did you made any copy of mig-29 Chinese are using su-27 they also made j-11.
> they purchase varyag at low cost and convert it into their own carrier that is the progress



That is why we are a part of the Russian fifth gen fighter programme, 6 best 4th gen aircrafts being offered, Joint development with Snecma in Kaveri project, Development of the Russian FMBT, and the list goes on. If we had done something like China did we wouldnt have had any of the above options that we enjoy.

What you told is short term benefits....we have the Gorshkov on it's way, we have the IAC due to be launched early next year, and w are taking help from Navantia for it. Chinese don't have a choice as no one is willing to sell them nor provide consultations in these defence goods for them. 

We produced MiG 21s in house till the late 80s, and we are also given the ToT for both the RD 33 MK and the AL 31 FN along with SC technology, which the Chinese have been denied. 

We might be slow but there are many things that we have developed that has a lot of spin-offs like the Autolay used by Airbus, The guidance system of Bhramos whose AI is a bit different in the end maneuvers, Software for the Barak, launch computers, and above all our ship building industry. This method takes time but is a proven method as we get to learn the basics.

We have the Helina but we are also getting systems like Javelin and Spike-ER. This helps us to validate how good our weapons are compare to the contemporary western and eastern weapons which are considered to be the best in the world.

A lot of failures shows us how things dont work which is a huge advantage in the knowledge arena. This actually comes to play during the transition of the weapons from one generation to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

satishkumarcsc said:


> I see a mIg 29 on board the first pic..what is that about?



There were some pics of a Russian Mig 29K next to the carrier some month ago, they probably made some test with the elevators, or wrt the changes in the hangar, or parkingzones on the deck.


@ nomi007

Just to get the facts straight, China has bought an old Ukraine carrier, because they have no access to JV or own knowledge to develop a carrier, that's why they have no option than getting older Russian made arms and techs and try to copy it. They are now refurbishing the carrier on their own, not developing it completelly new.
India on the other hand has full access to Russian and western partners, for JV or joint developments, that's why we was able to buy a Russian carrier and let them refurbish it for us and according our requirements, why we get Italian companies as JV partners to develop our own Indian Aircraft Carrier 1 and why we already joint with British JV partners for IAC2, which most likely will be even an CATOBAR carrier. 
As you can see, we are ahead of China in this field, *exactly because we don't copy foreign techs* and use our advantages of JV and joint developments!
China will catch up fast as usual, no doubt about that, but it will take time till they have developed an "own" carrier like IAC1 or 2 and till they got the experience to operate a carrier including the CBG and to support them over a long distance. Again a field where India has an huge advantage, since we can do joint exercises with Russian, French, British and US carriers, while the sole hope for PLAN at the moment is the Brazilian navy.
They have their ways, we have ours to achieve the same goals and we all are fine with it, so please don't start trolling or derailing the thread or we have to report and I think we have more than enough bannings at the moment right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> There were some pics of a Russian Mig 29K next to the carrier some month ago, they probably made some test with the elevators, or wrt the changes in the hangar, or parkingzones on the deck.
> 
> 
> @ nomi007
> 
> Just to get the facts straight, China has bought an old Ukraine carrier, because they have no access to JV or own knowledge to develop a carrier, that's why they have no option than getting older Russian made arms and techs and try to copy it. They are now refurbishing the carrier on their own, not developing it completelly new.
> India on the other hand has full access to Russian and western partners, for JV or joint developments, that's why we was able to buy a Russian carrier and let them refurbish it for us and according our requirements, why we get Italian companies as JV partners to develop our own Indian Aircraft Carrier 1 and why we already joint with British JV partners for IAC2, which most likely will be even an CATOBAR carrier.
> As you can see, we are ahead of China in this field, *exactly because we don't copy foreign techs* and use our advantages of JV and joint developments!
> China will catch up fast as usual, no doubt about that, but it will take time till they have developed an "own" carrier like IAC1 or 2 and till they got the experience to operate a carrier including the CBG and to support them over a long distance. Again a field where India has an huge advantage, since we can do joint exercises with Russian, French, British and US carriers, while the sole hope for PLAN at the moment is the Brazilian navy.
> They have their ways, we have ours to achieve the same goals and we all are fine with it, so please don't start trolling or derailing the thread or we have to report and I think we have more than enough bannings at the moment right?



Not to mention the MASSIVE advantage IN has over PLAN in operating an ACC for over 50 years. As any military expert will tell you it is one thing having an ACC but operating it is something completely different. IN can hit the ground running when inducting future ACC whereas it is going to take PLAN the best part of a decade to get to grips with operating an ACC and naval aviation (the most treacherous form of aviation).


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Jalashwa with the three ugly Kings




Her majesty's junk.If there were to be a new Documentary of BBC about the falklands war then they should immediately get in touch with the captain of INS Viraat......




^^^Taken in '83!!!!:O




^^On board the HMS Illustrious during an exercise in the Arabian Sea(2006)
View the photographers' remark(and be shocked!)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/India---Navy/British-Aerospace-Sea/1116425/L/&sid=8122285835d48b5e3c0e6528dfb6e17f


----------



## Thundersword

I'm curious does anyone have any info bout' the E-2D hawkeye for IN??? is it still on the cards or is it cancelled???


----------



## Vibs

nomi007 said:


> you and china are old user of russian weapons
> like china you are using mig-21 did u made any copy of mig like Chinese j-7
> you are using mig-29 did you made any copy of mig-29 Chinese are using su-27 they also made j-11.
> they purchase varyag at low cost and convert it into their own carrier that is the progress



India and China have traditionally used Soviet weaponss. The difference between the paths India and China are taking are as follows.

China: Copy technology and build a local version of the same. Use this as a base to develop further models. 
Pros: Short turnaround time.
Cons: Will restrict future arms acquisition and tech transfer for newer defence tech being researched around the world.

India: Goes for Tech transfer and joint development.
Cons: Takes a loong time to develop as well as to become completely indegenous
Pros: Allows access to newer tech, shared cost and upgradation of domestic defence industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Thundersword said:


> I'm curious does anyone have any info bout' the E-2D hawkeye for IN??? is it still on the cards or is it cancelled???


Hi, it's still on the card, but is meant for the future carriers (IAC2) and requires catapult take off. If the US provides us catapults, the E-2Ds are more than likely (although I would love to see a V22 AWACS, with DRDO radar for all of our carriers). Gorshkov and IAC1 are STOBAR carriers and will have only AEW helicopters (Ka 31), with limited performance and range, maybe that's why IN also considers shore based AWACS aircrafts, where the E-2D is offered as well. We will have to wait and see here.


@ Vibs

You are right of course, but I think he got it, so lets focus on the topic again and leave that issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Livefist: 2nd Indian P28 ASW Corvette To Be Launched Today


----------



## vijayjha

any news about Nepra submarine?its already mid Nov 2011


----------



## Nirvana

vijayjha said:


> any news about Nepra submarine?its already mid Nov 2011



May be Another Delay 

It was Under final Trials , can be handed over to Navy in coming Days


----------



## agentperry

nomi007 said:


> you and china are old user of russian weapons
> like china you are using mig-21 did u made any copy of mig like Chinese j-7
> you are using mig-29 did you made any copy of mig-29 Chinese are using su-27 they also made j-11.
> they purchase varyag at low cost and convert it into their own carrier that is the progress



we are making iac-1 that is progress. on our own and that too in one go. no buying and copying. arihant, no buying/copying. 
copycats dont have good image anywhere and everywhere. russians now hesitate in giving access to new generation hardware. so there copying spree or in your terms progress will end up here only


----------



## DMLA

Interesting videos of the Talwar from the sea trial days. Some great footage showing testing of waepon systems. The series is in Russian though! The new ships (Teg, Tarkash, Trikand) will have brahmos and ak-630/ barak combo instead of klub and kashtan as everyone knows!


----------



## Thundersword

oooh wats this????Srikumar banerjee told this too frontline mag in NOV 11'
When is the Pressurised Water Reactor, which uses enriched uranium as fuel, on board India's nuclear-powered submarine, Arihant, going critical?

I was actually hoping that it would be started up by the end of this year, but I am told now that it will be commissioned in January or February 2012. Some things are yet to be settled.
link : &#8216;We can allay the fears'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kali

in wikipedia,ship planned for indian navy
there 12 indigenous submarine.
is this project start?
Ships of the Indian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zer_0

does INDIAN NAVY operates small missile boats just like IRAN NAVY??
and are there any FAC (FAST ATTACK BOATS) boats in future plans of indian navy


----------



## RPK




----------



## BoB's

Brahmos achieves Mach 6.5 speed during lab test



> The latest version of Indo-Russian Brahmos cruise missile has achieved a speed of Mach 6.5 during experiments at Hyderabad and the target is to achieve Mach 7, a top DRDO official said here today. "Experiments are being done in Hyderabad. We have completed tests up to Mach 6.5," BrahMos Aerospace Private Limited Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director A Sivathanu Pillai told reporters here. The target is to achieve Mach 7, he said. Mach is commonly used to represent the speed of an object when it is traveling close to or above the speed of sound. BrahMos is a cruise missile that can be launched from submarines, ships, aircraft or land. Inaugurating an International Research Centre developed by Sathyabama University and Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research here, Pillai said nanotechnology is the buzzword in the future and several countries were investing into it. "Over 70 billion US dollars are being spent in this field. Once, this technology is commercialised, it will generate over USD 3 trillion per year," the DRDO scientist said. Nanotechnology will be a boon for the health sector especially to tackle diseases like Alzheimer's. The government has formed a nanotechnology mission and a centre in Bangalore is being upgraded for this, Pillai said.



Brahmos achieves Mach 6.5 speed during lab test, IBN Live News


----------



## BoB's

DRDO is developing AIP(Air Independent Propulsion) system.



> The DRDO proposes to develop a technology to reduce vulnerability of the Submarines available with the Indian Navy. Naval Material Research Laboratory (NMRL), Ambernath, under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is progressing a technology demonstration project "Development of Land-based Prototype for Air Independent Propulsion (AIP)" for submarine propulsion. Vulnerability of a submarine can be reduced by increasing its underwater endurance (dived conditions). Normally diesel electric generators are used to charge the batteries that provide propulsion power when the submarine is in dived conditions. To run the generators the submarine has to surface for taking in air and throwing out the exhaust. Using AIP system, submarine can charge the batteries without surfacing.
> 
> The full scale operations of such System is likely to be demonstrated by 2015.
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written reply to Shri Dhruva Narayana in Lok Sabha today.



Press Information Bureau English Releases


----------



## BoB's

Navy to roll out 52 fast interceptor craft in a yr



> To augment coastal security, the Indian Navy will roll out 52 fast interceptor crafts within a year out of which 12 would be stationed at the Southern Naval Command base in Kochi.&#8220;They are small in size but have great speeds and are capable of destroying even large vessels,&#8221; said the vice admiral, Mr K.N. Sushil, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Southern Naval Command. &#8220;We want to improve coastal security and will also also use them for anti-piracy missions.&#8221;
> 
> Pointing out that the piracy off the Somalian coast is still a major threat, Mr Sushil asked the Indian fishermen and merchant vessels to maintain a tight vigil.
> 
> &#8220;We got inputs that they are attempting to lure small fishing boats by offering cheap fuel from Yemen and Iran,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Then they capture them and use them.&#8221;
> 
> The vice admiral said that the mysterious Iranian ship, MV Assa, anchored close to Lakshadweep, was armed with machine guns and that the ministry of defence lodged a strong protest with Tehran.
> 
> &#8220;Currently the ship is anchored 150 to 160 miles away from out territorial waters,&#8221; he said. &#8220;So far they have not violated any rules. But since they are armed, we are keeping a close tab. They maintain they carry the weapons to thwart pirate attacks.&#8221;
> 
> Mr Sushil said the process of setting up radar towers along the Kerala and Lakshadweep coasts was progressing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

Latesr Vikramaditya pics:


----------



## marcos98




----------



## Thundersword

Sea Bird naval project phase-2 to be clear in 4 months
SIRSI (PTI): The proposed second phase of the Seabird Naval project would be cleared by the Centre in four months, a top naval officer said here Thursday.

"The proposal which is before the centre will be cleared in four months," Commander Atulkumar Jain told reporters here.

Defence Minister A K Antony had stated in May during his visit to Karwar this year that Phase-II of this project would be completed by 2017-18 and has ultra modern facilities for berthing at least 30 warships.

The Centre also proposed to take up further expansion at Karwar to ensure that the naval base can handle 50 major warships, he said after inaugurating an integrated defence- civilian township at Amadelli in Karwar.

The first phase of Project Seabird was completed in 2005, which involved construction of a large new naval base (INS Kadamba), for exclusive use by the Indian Navy.

The main aim of building a new base on the western coast is overcrowding at the major harbours of Mumbai and Vishakhapatnam, as well as at the smaller ports of Kochi and Goa, which the Indian Navy has to share with commercial vessels.


----------



## DMLA

INS Teg - testing of Brahmos missile! (30th Nov.)

Brahmos test from Teg viewed from the Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DMLA

INS Teg before leaving for sea trials (from a few months ago!). 

Teg doing other weapon trials - torpedo tube testing


----------



## Capt.Popeye

^^^
The Brahmos sure is a "big-banger", with a bigger bang (for sure) at destination!


----------



## DMLA

INS Teg pictures from ongoing sea trials!

pictures from sea trial


----------



## Thundersword

Warship delay not linked to Mazagon dock upgrade, says Antony
NEW DELHI There is a delay in the modernisation of Mumbai-based Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL) and the construction of warships there but the two issues are not linked, Defence Minister AK Antony said on Wednesday.

&#8220;There have been initial delays in modernisation programme of MDL. However, the delay in modernisation programme has not contributed directly to the delay in ongoing warship construction projects,&#8221; Antony said in the Rajya Sabha.

The MDL modernisation was launched in 2009 at a cost of Rs8.26 billion and was scheduled to be completed in 2011.

The ship-builder is constructing three Shivalik class frigates under Project 17 at a cost of Rs78 billion and three Kolkata class destroyers under Project 15A at a cost of Rs84.59 billion, apart from six Scorpene submarines under Project 75 at a cost of Rs235.62 billion.

Antony said the main reasons for the delay in MDL&#8217;s modernisation programme included the ship-builders not being able to create a modular shop, a cradle shop, a wet basin and stores primarily because of non-availability of land, want of permission from the Mumbai Port Trust and lack of adequate funds in the initial stage.

He said a Goliath Crane, which was tendered in June 2005 and August 2006, had to be re-tendered for the third time in January 2007 due to non-availability of contractors who could meet the pre-qualification requirements. The contract was finally signed on August 6, 2009.

The tender for the wet basin was issued in August 2006. However, the single qualified bid could not be accepted due to its high price. It was re-tendered in June 2007 and the contract was placed only in August 2008.

Building and ancillary works were tendered in December 2006, but the single bid received did not meet the qualification criteria. Subsequently, it was re-tendered and the letter of acceptance was issued in June 2009, Antony added.

&#8220;Stealth frigate (Project 17) and destroyers (Project 15A) projects are running behind schedule due to delays in supply of high quality steel for warships and delay in finalisation and delivery of major weapons, sensors and propulsion system through indigenous and foreign sources,&#8221; he said. Two out of three stealth frigates, INS Shivalik and INS Satpura, have been delivered and the third INS Sahyadri is scheduled to be delivered in the current fiscal that ends on March 31, 2012.

Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Antony said the main reasons for the delay in MDL&#8217;s modernisation programme included the ship-builders not being able to create a modular shop, a cradle shop, a wet basin and stores primarily because of non-availability of land, want of permission from the Mumbai Port Trust and lack of adequate funds in the initial stage.


Then what the hell is going on in the name of modernization ? If these things are not done then what is done ?



> &#8220;Stealth frigate (Project 17) and destroyers (Project 15A) projects are running behind schedule due to delays in supply of high quality steel for warships and delay in finalisation and delivery of major weapons, sensors and propulsion system through indigenous and foreign sources,&#8221; he said.


In short delay everywhere ....I thought SAIL started producing high quality steel ? Weapons and sensors are now been produced in India. Yeah propulsion system depends on supplier.


----------



## sathya

_Lower overheads put private sector ahead in Indian naval market_, defence minister says
India's Defence Minister A K Antony stated that private shipbuilders were selected ahead of state-owned companies in building a range of naval platforms, indicating ...
02-Dec-2011

http://www4.janes.com/subscribe/jdw/doc_view.jsp?K2DocKey=/content1/janesdata/mags/jdw/history/jdw2011/jdin84397.htm@current&Prod_Name=JDW&QueryText=


----------



## BLEND

*Navy has no plans to set up base outside India*

The Indian Navy has no plans of setting up base anywhere in the world but if legitimate Indian interests are affected, the navy would be there to protect it, said Western Naval Command chief Vice-Admiral D K Joshi on Friday.

In the backdrop of Chinas concern over the presence of Indian public sector company ONGC Videsh Nigam Ltd operating with Vietnam in the South China Sea for oil exploration, he said, we would be there to protect them. Though India has entered into a commercial venture with Vietnam, we cannot offload our interests (in protecting) to a third country.

Joshi was speaking at a press conference on board the aircraft carrier, INS Viraat on the occasion of Navy Day celebrations. The highlight will be the 10th fleet review by President Pratibha Devisingh Patil on December 20 when the navys warshipsINS Viraat, destroyers, stealth frigates, torpedo boats, minesweepers as well as merchant ships will be anchored in a column formation for display.

Covering a whole gamut of roles that the Western Naval Command has been playing in recent years in ensuring coastal security, fighting piracy on the high seas, rescue operations and disaster management, he said there was rising pressure on anti-piracy operations with 27 naval ships being deployed in the Indian Ocean to provide safe message to merchant ships in the 490-mile long and 20-mile width international long corridor. Since 2008, 1,850 merchant ships have been safely escorted, 120 pirates apprehended and put in jail and 73 fishermen released. Now, the effort is not to bring in pirates to India. We dont want to unnecessarily crowd our jails.

With the Navys responsibility being enhanced following the 26/11 strike on Mumbai in 2008, he said, 36 coastal radars have been set up on the mainland and 10 in Andaman and Nicobar Islands and Lakshwadeep. Additional radars are expected to come, he added. In the build-up of coastal security, he said primarily, the work revolved around downstream activities such as registration of fishing craft, issuance of ID cards, hardware provisions for marine police and so on. There is total synergy from all agencies and work is in progress.

And shedding light on the decommissioned INS Vikrant, which the government has been planning to convert the aircraft carrier into a heritage war museum, Joshi said that of the two bidders  Sahara and Akrutiwho showed interest, the former withdrew. The latter however is looking for a Viability Gap Fund to the tune of Rs 5.50 billion which the government finds excessive. Sahara opted out after its intention to have helicopter operations from Vikrant was opposed by the navy as it would have been near our base.

Navy has no plans to set up base outside India | idrw.org


----------



## sudhir007

Google Translate







December 2, 2011 delivered to the customer distant anti-aircraft Tu-142ME (side number 312) aircraft of the Indian Navy, the last major overhaul in the Beriev. GM Beriev. The plane passed all necessary tests, and after the transfer to the Indian side, December 5, departed to their place of permanent deployment. 
Eight Tu-142ME, built in Taganrog, in the second half of the 80s were delivered the Indian Navy. In matters of repair and life extension of Tu-142ME Indian side is working closely with the "Rosoboronexport" and Beriev. GM Beriev. 
Beriev leading after-sales service and maintenance manual supplied vehicles to the Indian side, particularly in matters of maintenance and spare parts. 
Overall, the program overhaul and logistics support for India's fleet of Tu-142ME on Beriev designed for up to 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Navy Queen at the Navy ball





Navy Ball 2011


----------



## BoB's

Leased Russian n-submarine to set sail for India this month end



> India is all set to add teeth to its submarine fleet when a potent silent-killer in the form of a leased Russian nuclear-powered vessel sets sail for India from Russia later this month with an all-Indian crew, highly placed government sources said here Friday.
> 
> The Nerpa submarine, with long endurance levels to lurk underwater for months together without having to surface and lurk in the deep seas for it prey, is a weapon platform that will be leased by Russia to India for 10 years beginning this month.
> 
> &#8220;The leased Russian submarine will set sail by the end of this year,&#8221; the sources said.
> 
> The confirmation of India getting the Nerpa K-152 submarine, with NATO codename Akula-II, to its naval fleet came even as Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is Moscow Friday ahead of a bilateral summit with Russian President Dmitry Medvedev Saturday.
> 
> Contrary to expectations of India operating two Russian-origin vessels, the sources also noted that India would get only one nuclear submarine on lease from Russia, as it is building three of its own such vessels in Visakhapatnam.
> 
> The Nerpa will be formally inducted into the Indian Navy before March 2012, but it will reach Indian shores by the end of January 2012.
> 
> The Nerpa, when it arrives in India, will be the first nuclear-powered submarine that Indian Navy will operate in two decades. It is likely to be christened INS Chakra.
> 
> India&#8217;s first-ever nuclear-powered submarine was also leased from Russia (then the Soviet Union) for a three-year period in 1987 and the Charlie class submarine operated with the Indian Navy as INS Chakra till 1991.
> 
> India and Russia had signed an agreement on Nerpa&#8217;s lease in the middle of the last decade. Indian submariners are already in Russia and have taken control of the vessel&#8217;s operations.
> 
> The vessel that was to be inducted in 2009, but got delayed by two years due to an on board explosion in November 2008 soon after it was sailed out by Russian Navy sailors for sea trials in the Western Pacific killing 20-odd personnel.
> 
> The 10-year lease of the vessel will cost India about $900 million. But Indian Navy intends to put the submarine to good use to learn the tricks of the trade of operating a nuclear powered platform in preparation for its indigenous vessel, INS Arihant, which will go for sea trial in the first half of 2012 ahead of it induction by the end of that year.
> 
> India at present has conventional diesel-electric submarine fleet comprising 10 Russian-origin Kilo class and four German HDW submarines.
> 
> Apart from Arihant, India intends to build two more indigenous nuclear submarines of the same class, all with help from Russia for miniaturized nuclear reactors for these vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

KELTRON bags orders worth Rs 8 crore from Indian Navy - Brahmand.com

State owned KELTRON has received orders worth about Rs eight crore from Indian Navy.

It bagged a Rs 3.5 crore order for the supply of 17 'Echosounders' and another Rs 4.4 crore order for supply of DATA distribution units to be set up in eight naval ships against competitive tender.

The order will be executed by the Defence Products Division of KELTRON at Karakulam here, an official press release said Thursday.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Old news but wasn't reported at the time, seems newsworthy to me. 

Tri Services Special Forces Camp being held at Car Nicobar from 03 Oct to 13 Oct 11



http://indiannavy.nic.in/PRel_110930_Tri-Services-Spl-Camp.pdf


----------



## BoB's

Does any one know this(marked) radar specs, couldn't find this one in old Viraat pics


----------



## indiatech

Indian Navy Future Trimaran Stealth Frigate


----------



## BoB's

Navy's LRSAM gearing up for first control navigation test 








> Indian defence scientists are slogging it out along with weapon specialists from the Israeli Aerospace Industries (IAI) somewhere in Tel Aviv to develop long-range surface-to-air missiles (LRSAMs) for the Indian Navy. Once cleared for operations, these LRSAMs will add teeth to the P-15 A Kolkata Class guided-missile destroyers of the navy.
> Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) sources confirms to Express that the LRSAM team is now all geared up for the first control navigation test scheduled in February 2012. "We are pacing ahead to make the first ship weapon system operational by early 2013. Initial tests (short-range) will be done in Israel and the long-range tests will be done in India. The ballistic flight test (short-range) was successfully conducted in Israel in May 2010," sources said.
> An Indo-Israeli joint development project, similar to MRSAM for the Indian Air Force (second in the Express series), the LRSAM project (Barak-2 in Israel) took birth on January 27, 2006 with a sanctioned amount of Rs 2,606.02 crore.
> Sources claim that the LRSAMs will be among the best in its class, thanks to the energy-management capabilities it adopts. "This ship-based system gets synchronized with other units onboard like radars, combat management and gun-control units. The rear section is being developed by DRDL scientists and the front section by the IAI. We (DRDL) are participating in the development of radar, weapon control system, sources said. With a range of 70 km and weighing around 275 kg, the LRSAM project is expected to establish a strategic relationship between India and Israel in developing next generation guided weapon systems. It will definitely provide naval superiority in the coming decades. The weapon system consists of a multi-function surveillance threat alert radar (MFSTAR), weapon control system (WCS) with data link and missiles to arm three P-15A class ships of the Indian Navy, sources said.
> Over 100 missiles are being planned under this project aimed at safeguarding Indian warships from cruise missiles and fighter aircraft. A dual-pulse propulsion unit, high-performance electro-mechanical servo actuation system, active radar seeker and walled active phased array radar for 360 degrees coverage are the tech-treat that is getting embedded on the LRSAM. Our scientists (currently 20 in Israel) are getting exposure to the development cycle experience in latest and critical design processes. Spin-offs to other indigenous programmes are also huge, say sources.
> Speaking to Express from Singapore, former Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral (Retd) Ram Pream Suthan said that the LRSAMs will raise the level of preparedness of Indian Navy. It is a huge boost and will help take on the enemy aircraft directly, instead of homing on to a missile. LRSASMs will give the Indian Navy a huge advantage especially against air-to-surface missiles, Suthan said.


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

The Government of Andhra Pradesh had requested the Ministry of Shipping in 2004-05 to provide rehabilitation-cum-revival package to Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Visakhapatnam which includes liquidation of outstanding loans, dues and critical investment.

The Government has approved the financial restructuring proposal of HSL for an amount of Rs.824.90 crores in November, 2010.

HSL was transferred from Ministry of Shipping to Ministry of Defence in February, 2010. Thereafter in pursuance of the decision of the Government, Ministry of Defence finalized the package in November, 2010 and implemented in March, 2011.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in a written reply to Shri Nandi Yellaiah in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## sancho

Some great pics of the Presidents fleet review:

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: THE BEST OF PFR-2011 | With Love, from Winco Chauhan | It's an ocean of photos out there!


The pics of the naval Dhruv with retracted gears are great and very rare!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*NHI Industries Seeks Clarifications on Rival Sikorskys Performance in Indian Navy Tender : Defense news
*

NHI Industries, the manufacturer of the NH90 helicopters and one of the two bidders in the race for the US$1.2 billion Indian Navy Multi Role Helicopter (MRH) contract, has claimed that its rival, Sikorsky&#8217;s S70B does not meet a number of parameters as outlined in the Request for Proposal (RFP).

Referring to the field evaluation trials (FET) of the two choppers which were completed last month, the company said that against a number of naval staff quality requirements (NSQRs), &#8220;it would have been, within the constraints of the FET process, impossible for the S70B to have demonstrated compliance against&#8221;.

In a letter addressed to Indian MoD officials concerned with the MRH procurement, NH Industries has listed out several parameters where it claims that the Sikorsky S70B does not meet the relevant NSQRs and has sought a meeting with the concerned officials to explain its position.

Regarding the specific concerns on which it wants clarifications, NHI has said that one of the NSQRs requires that no failure of a single system should lead to a catastrophic failure. &#8220;NHI would like to understand how this has been demonstrated in the case of the S70B as it does not have dual redundancy built in to all aircraft flight control systems.&#8221; Referring to another concern, NHI says that one of the NSQRs is for the fitment of both external and internal fuel tanks with all the other mission equipment installed and 2 cabin crew. &#8220;Given the small cabin size of the S70B, NHI would like to understand how this was this requirement was demonstrated&#8221;.

Another area of concern, according to NHI is that the usable fuel reserve of the S70B in anti-submarine mission is less than 4% which is non-complaint in terms of the NSQRs as the need there is for a 15% fuel reserve. Other areas listed include availability of all sensor functions at each operating station in the rear cabin of the S70B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen007

[h=2]Elecon to supply gears for India&#8217;s first aircraft carrier[/h]



Published December 26, 2011

SOURCE: BUSINESS STANDARDS




*SAMPLE IMAGE *​ Gujarat-based industrial gears and material handling equipment maker Elecon Engineering Ltd is likely to deliver a pair of marine gearbox to the public sector shipbuilding major, Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) for construction of India&#8217;s first indigenous aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy in the first quarter of the next fiscal, a source close to the development informed.
Elecon has joined hands with a German capital goods maker, Renk AG for a technical collaboration to build the marine gears for the Indian Navy. &#8220;The order for a pair of marine gears from Cochin Shipyard is likely to be delivered by the March 2012 or latest by the first quarter of the next fiscal. There were certain preconditions to qualify for the order. As a part of it, the company had entered into technical collaboration with German firm, Renk AG,&#8221; said a senior official from Elecon.
&#8220;The components are manufactured at the company&#8217;s facility in Vallabh Vidyanagar near Anand and then sent to Germany for testing required quality standards,&#8221; he added.
Elecon was awarded the order in 2006 amounting to around Rs 39 crore for design, manufacture and supply of one set of marine gearbox from Cochin Shipyard Limited to construct India&#8217;s first indigenous aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy.
Sources at Cochin Shipyard informed that the first phase of the construction of the carrier will be over by December-end that includes completion of the construction till the hull part of the carrier.
&#8220;By the end of this month, the first phase of contract would be over and the construction till hull part of the ship will be completed. The construction is largely progressing as per the schedule and comparable with the time taken by any global shipbuilding player,&#8221; informed a source at Cochin Shipyard, not willing to be quoted.
The ship will be constructed in two phases with delivery to the Indian Navy scheduled in end-2014. CSL commenced steel cutting for the project in April 2005 and achieved the keel laying in February 2009.
The design and construction of the first indigenous aircraft carrier was sanctioned by the government of India in January 2003. The carrier has been designed by the Directorate of Naval Design (DND), only government-run organisation in the world to undertake indigenous design of warships. The carrier, with a a length of 260 meter and maximum breadth of 60 meters, is being constructed using high strength steel developed in-house with the help of DRDO and SAIL.
The ship will be propelled by two shafts, each coupled to two LM-2500 gas turbines developing a total power of 80 megawatt to attain speeds in excess of 28 knots.
The aircraft carrier will have two takeoff runways and a landing strip with three arrester wires. It can carry a maximum of 30 aircraft with an adequate hangarage capacity.

*Elecon to supply gears for India&#8217;s first aircraft carrier | idrw.org*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

*PICTURE: MiG-29K gets on board Indian aircraft carrier*






*With work on the Indian navy's future aircraft carrier the INS Vikramaditya now 90% complete, an RSK MiG-29K fighter has been placed aboard the vessel for the first time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Japan to strengthen Naval ties with India*

New Delhi, Dec 28 (ANI): In an endeavour to further strengthen defence cooperation between the two nations, Japan has decided to conduct a joint exercise with the Indian Navy.

"We have now decided to conduct a joint exercise with the Indian Navy. It cannot be said now that to what level will the defence ties between the two sides reach in the next five years," said a Japanese official.


It may be recalled here that maritime security, anti-piracy measures, freedom of navigation and maintaining the security of sea lanes to facilitate unhindered trade by the sea routes were some of the issues that dominated the India-Japan Defence Ministers' meeting in Tokyo in November this year.

Defence Minister AK Antony and his Japanese counterpart Yasuo Ichikawa recognized the importance of sea-lanes and decided to 'actively pursue consultations and cooperation in the field of maritime security both bilaterally and in association with all other countries in the region' during the delegation-level talks held in Tokyo.

The two sides had then exchanged views on regional and international security and decided to step up defence cooperation and exchanges between the two countries.

The enhanced Japan-India cooperation over a broad spectrum, include bilateral ties -political, security, economic and science and technology- as well as regional and global issues.

Japanese Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda, who is presently on a two-day state visit to India to participate in the 60th anniversary of diplomatic ties between the two nations, is expected to discuss various issues of regional and global importance with Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh.

Japan is expected to ink nuclear cooperation agreement and social security agreement with India during Prime Minister Noda's visit.

The Japanese Prime Minister is also expected to discuss other global issues with regard to the global economy, UNSC reform and the economic changes.

Throwing light on the major elements of the cooperation between India and Japan that are likely to come up during the discussions between the two Prime Ministers, the Japanese official said: "The Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor will be discussed, how we can invite more Japanese private sector to make more investments in projects as part of business environment promotion, basic infrastructure projects in Southern India."

The Japanese official said that high transportation system, second phase of the Delhi mass rapid transport system are other issues that are likely to come up during the discussions. (ANI)

Japan to strengthen Naval ties with India


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## newdelhinsa

The Hindu : News / National : Navy floats out first Indigenous Aircraft Carrier


----------



## Ishaan

Arihant is already within Indian Navy. INS Vikrant Class IAC in 2012, Followed by Admiral Gorshkov (INS Vikramaditya), Nerpa class submarines and then another 65,000 tonnes Indigenous Aircraft Carrier already under process.... Indian Navy is all set to rock the Indian Ocean and also to contain Chinese threat in Asia-Pacific.
Close strategic & military tie-ups with Japan & USA will boost a lot of diplomatic upper-hand to counter the Dragon's threat. Jai Hind.


----------



## BoB's

Navy beefs up security at Wellington Island with IAC float-out









> The Indian Navy has put the security in and around Wellington Island on alert with its prized, home-grown possession &#8211; the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) &#8212; setting out to quay at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL). While the officials at the Southern Naval Command (SNC) refused to divulge any details, Express has confirmed information that the areas in an around the &#8216;current position&#8217; of IAC (INS Vikrant) is very closely monitored since its float-out last week.
> Though the IAC, an air defence ship, is currently under the control of CSL, the Indian Navy is taking no chances and has increased armed patrol. Teams from the Sagar Prahari Bal are also said to be monitoring all movements closely. The naval officials in Kochi adopted an extremely diplomatic stand when Express sought information on post-IOC float-out security. &#8220;The more we speak about it the more we let our plans out.
> With the ship at the quay, we will have our plans intact, though it is currently under the CSL custody,&#8221; an official said. Even commercial vessels that operate closer to the vicinity of CSL\IAC are being put under observation.A senior serving naval official, who agreed to part with information initially back-tracked a day later, said that his higher-ups would get worried, if the &#8216;security cover&#8217; for IAC becomes a talking point.
> CSL sources said that the float-out completed the Phase-I activities of IAC with the hull construction. &#8220;We have established that the vessel can float safely. There have been delays due to various equipment developing serious snags. We have addressed them and have conducted a series of underwater trials, in addition to testing all hi-end technologies time and again. The Phase-II work has begun and it mainly consists of out-fitting jobs. The platform will be re-docked again,&#8221; sources said.
> The Indian Navy is also planning to upgrade the security levels at its Gunnery School (INS Dronacharaya) inside the Wellington Island. Tenders have been called for the supply, installation and commission of CCTV surveillance systems
> all along the periphery, including the seafront, of INS Dronacharaya. &#8220;We are looking for a complete package which gives us gapless, round-the-clock and all weather security coverage. The tenders are in and we will finalize after scrutinizing the technical and price formalities,&#8221; sources said.



Navy beefs up security at Wellington Island with IAC float-out | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Something interesting which IN will monitor for sure:



> *F-35C unable to land aboard aircraft carriers report says. U.S. Navy and Royal Navy have something to be worried about*
> 
> 
> According to the leaked report, the F-35C, the variant developed for the U.S. Navy (and chosen by the UK for its future aircraft carrier), is unable to get aboard a flattop because of its tailhook design issues.
> 
> During specific tests conducted at NAWC-AD (Naval Air Warfare Center  Aircraft Division) Lakehurst, the F-35C failed to engage the MK-7 arresting gear with a disappointing score of 0 successes in 8 attempts. Considered that arrestment testing takes place on a normal airport, without the thrill of bad weather, pitching deck, nearby obstacles, low fuel, lack of alternate airfields and all those factors that make a trap on an aircraft carrier the scariest kind of flying...



F-35C unable to land aboard aircraft carriers report says. U.S. Navy and Royal Navy have something to be worried about. « The Aviationist


----------



## rockstarIN

sancho said:


> Something interesting which IN will monitor for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;F-35C unable to land aboard aircraft carriers&#8221; report says. U.S. Navy and Royal Navy have something to be worried about. « The Aviationist



A green light for a N-EF for UK?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Something interesting which IN will monitor for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;F-35C unable to land aboard aircraft carriers&#8221; report says. U.S. Navy and Royal Navy have something to be worried about. « The Aviationist



The USN/USG has spent too much money to let something as small as a design flaw in arresting hooks scrap the project. The USN has plans for 100s of these planes alone, this issue will be fixed in no time and hence shouldn't effect the IN's decision process.


----------



## soccerhero

*Griffon Hoverwork wins £34million contract for 12 Hovercraft for Indian coast guard*

Vince Cable, UK Business Secretary, made the announcement that Griffon Hoverwork has won the £34million contract to supply the Indian Coastguard with twelve 8000TD hovercraft. Speaking from Delhi, where he is part of Prime Minister David Cameron&#8217;s party, Mr Cable stated that &#8220;this contract is a very significant step for this Southampton-based firm. Patrolling a coastline as long as that of India is a huge challenge and I am delighted that a UK firm has been selected to help the Indian coastguard in this task. I wish the company every success in their future, and hope this partnership leads on to further cooperation.&#8221;

This contract is the largest order ever for UK hovercraft and provides some 3 years of work for the company, including extensive training both in the UK and India, where their product support distributor MSC Mumbai will deliver a full spares/maintenance programme.

The 8000TD is a popular craft for Coastguard operations, as it can be configured to carry passengers, vehicles and equipment for disaster relief or medical evacuation. At 21.3m in length and with a payload of 8 tonnes, it can reach speeds of 45 knots and is powered by two Iveco diesel engines.

The Indian Coastguard acquired six 8000TDs in 2001, pictured above, two of which were built at Griffon Hoverwork&#8217;s UK premises and four in Calcutta.

The craft proposed by Griffon Hoverwork are an upgraded version of the Indian Coast Guard&#8217;s existing fleet, but with several enhancements thanks to design and technology improvements and the research invested by Griffon Hoverwork in product development.

Due to the benefits these craft have brought to the Indian Coastguard&#8217;s capabilities, a tender was announced in November 2009 for the procurement of another 12 hovercraft. Griffon Hoverwork prepared a bid, which was submitted on Christmas Eve 2009, and the process of negotiation was successfully brought to its final stages last week.

Other customers of the Griffon 8000TD include the Saudi and Kuwait Coastguards, for whom the hovercraft is a vital asset to border patrol and policing shallow water areas.

The company hopes to clinch other contracts in India.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

rockstar said:


> A green light for a N-EF for UK?



Not really, it would take too long and would be too expensive. If at all they would take F18SH, maybe even as stop gap solutions.




Abingdonboy said:


> The USN/USG has spent too much money to let something as small as a design flaw in arresting hooks scrap the project. The USN has plans for 100s of these planes alone, this issue will be fixed in no time and hence shouldn't effect the IN's decision process.



Don't underestimate that, because with the stealth design, things like that can't be changed that easily. IN will also monitor the latest news that US gov might delay the F35 procurement, because of budget problems. Or that Italy is thinking about canceling 1/3 of their initial F35 order, to counter bankruptcy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Not really, it would take too long and would be too expensive. If at all they would take F18SH, maybe even as stop gap solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate that, because with the stealth design, things like that can't be changed that easily. IN will also monitor the latest news that US gov might delay the F35 procurement, because of budget problems. Or that Italy is thinking about canceling 1/3 of their initial F35 order, to counter bankruptcy.



Yes, okay, it might not be the easiest thing in the world to fix but, relatively, it is a simple enough job and I can not see a world where the entire project is scrapped for this one minor (relatively) fault after the program has overcome so much. For the USN at least there really is no immediate "plan B" if the F-35C fails apart from upgrading their F-18 E/Fs but beyond the immediate future that isn't going to cut much mustard with the USN top-brass and strategic thinkers. As such I have no doubt the IN will be unduly concerned about this hiccup.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, okay, it might not be the easiest thing in the world to fix but, relatively, it is a simple enough job and I can not see a world where the entire project is scrapped for this one minor (relatively) fault after the program has overcome so much. For the USN at least there really is no immediate "plan B" if the F-35C fails apart from upgrading their F-18 E/Fs but beyond the immediate future that isn't going to cut much mustard with the USN top-brass and strategic thinkers. As such I have no doubt the IN will be unduly concerned about this hiccup.



Actually I think USN has still the best alternative, they simply could switch to Silent Hornet + X47 UCAV. The biggest problem for F35 are the very high cost and if Italy cancels their F35Bs, it gets even more expensive and I highly doubt that the USMC will go for the Bs alone.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Special refueler version of MiG-29K built for India:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KS

^ Fulcrums - the best looking fighter ever.


----------



## sancho

500 said:


> Special refueler version of MiG-29K built for India:



It's actually not a special version, but a Mig 29K with added refueling pod, the same that out MKIs uses as well and it's not only for India, but Russian navy will use it on it's carriers too.


----------



## Yeti

Russia will hand over the nuclear-powered Akula class attack submarine, the Nerpa, to the Indian Navy &#8220;by the end of January,&#8221; a source in the United Shipbuilding Corporation said on Friday.

He made the statement in response to Russian media reports that the boat was to he handed over on *January 19 *as projected earlier.

&#8220;The Nerpa will be delivered to the Indian Navy by the end of the month but not on January 19. India has agreed on the acceptance and the boat is completely ready to be handed over,&#8221; he said.

India will become only the sixth operator of nuclear submarines in the world when it takes delivery of the Nerpa, after the United States, Russia, Britain, France and China, though it previously leased another Russian submarine which was then returned.

Twenty sailors died on the Nerpa in 2008 after the boat&#8217;s fire-suppression systems were accidentally triggered during sea trials, releasing toxic gases.


----------



## 500

sancho said:


> It's actually not a special version, but a Mig 29K with added refueling pod, the same that out MKIs uses


Have you ever seen MiG-29 with refueling pod or 4 drop tanks before?



> as well and it's not only for India, but Russian navy will use it on it's carriers too.


This plane is built at India request. Maybe later Russia will order similar planes for themselves as well. But its not certain at all.


----------



## Yeti

MiG aircraft corporation is close to completing negotiations with the Russian Defense Ministry for supply of MiG29K/KUB fighters for Russian Navy, MiG deputy head Sergei Korotkov said on Friday.

"We are in the final stages of contract negotiations with the Russian Defense Ministry, which will buy MiG29K/KUB for naval aviation," Korotkov said


----------



## Abingdonboy

500 said:


> Special refueler version of MiG-29K built for India:




This is not a dedicated tanker version but a standard Mig-29KUB with drop tanks and a buddy refuelling pod being utilised in a tanking role. The Mig-29K is a multirole fighter after all This was a key requirement of IN to extend the range of a strike group so a strike group of 8-12 ac might have 1-2 Ks in a tnaker role along with them.The USN uses F-18s in a very similar fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

500 said:


> Have you ever seen MiG-29 with refueling pod or 4 drop tanks before?



Of course not, since it wasn't needed for Russian or Indian airforce with IL 78 and Flankers that are more useful in that role, but adding fuel tanks and a refuelling pod doesn't make the fighter special. All fighters cann carry maximum internal and external fuel and a refuelling pod and can be used as a tanker.




500 said:


> This plane is built at India request. Maybe later Russia will order similar planes for themselves as well. But its not certain at all.



As I said, it's just a normal Mig 29K, RN already use it on their carrier and since their Mig 29Ks will replace the Su 33s, they will use the Migs for tanker roles too.


----------



## lepziboy

Any news on kolkata class destroyers?


----------



## Jason bourne

lepziboy said:


> Any news on kolkata class destroyers?



will be inducted in march this year


----------



## lepziboy

Jason bourne said:


> will be inducted in march this year



source?then it should already start its sea trials


----------



## RPK

The Hindu : News / National : INS Krishna to make its last voyage







INS Krishna, one of Indian Navy's Southern Naval Command-based First Training Squadron ships, cruises into the outer sea off Kochi. The ship was HMS Andromeda, a Leander-class frigate of the Royal Navy, prior to being handed over to the Indian Navy in 1995. Photo: H.Vibhu.



It first traversed the seas 44 years ago as Royal Navy's HMS Andromeda

After traversing the seas for 44 years &#8212; first as the Royal Navy's HMS Andromeda from 1968 to November 1994 and in its current avatar as one of Indian Navy's First Training Squadron Ships, INS Krishna, from August 1995 &#8212; is set to sing its swan song. On Tuesday, it will embark on its last voyage, setting course for Mumbai from the Southern Naval Command's south jetty for a minor refit before being decommissioned later this year.

The news of the imminent retirement of the &#8216;Grey Mistress,' as she had been known in the Royal Navy, has indeed brought back dear memories in many &#8216;ex-HMS Andromeda shipmates' besides Indian Navy personnel who have served aboard INS Krishna (pennant number F 46). It comes at a time when the HMS Andromeda Association is planning a reunion of Andromeda veterans, about 400 worldwide, in the last week of February.

The last broad beam Leader-class frigate built by the Portsmouth Dockyard, Andromeda (the eighth bearing pennant number F 57) had weathered many storms in the &#8216;Beira Patrol,' a blockade in the Mozambique channel to prevent oil reaching Rhodesia (Zimbabwe); the last two &#8216;Cod wars' with Iceland over fishing rights when the frigate suffered damage resulting from collisions; the Falklands action when it was deployed on escort duty; and the &#8216;Armilla Patrol' in the Gulf for escort of oil tankers.

&#8220;All who served on the ship speak very highly of her as being the best ship they ever served on. It is sad to think that the ship will soon be paid off and then await a fate which is not as yet known,&#8221; Rick Matthews, chairman of the HMS Andromeda Association who had served on Andromeda from 1968 to 1971, wrote to The Hindu in an emotional mail.

The Andromeda community on Facebook also witnessed a surge of emotions, with many veteran British mariners even wondering if it was possible to reclaim the vessel and install it as a national monument at Portsmouth!

On hearing the news, John Howard, who had served aboard the vessel for three years from 1968 and later penned an &#8216;arresting' tome on it, e-mailed in five parts the digitised manuscript of the book containing fascinating accounts and anecdotes from the vessel's several deployments.

Mike Hill, who was the ship's supply officer, recalled a visit made to Bombay (now Mumbai) in 1972. &#8220;I still have my tourist permit to purchase and consume alcoholic liquor within the State of Maharashtra from December 1 to 12 in 1972. I also remember a visit to a night club with our Indian Liaison Officer and was quite surprised to find the doors locked behind on entry. The only females seen thereafter were the strippers!!&#8221; he recalled in a lighter vein.

After it was retired from the Royal Navy in 1994, the ship got a new lease of life as INS Krishna when it was inducted into the Indian Navy in 1995.

&#8220;We were a little sceptical before buying it, but the ship has stood us in good stead catering to our cadet training requirements all this while,&#8221; said a senior naval functionary.

INS Krishna's involvement in thwarting piracy in the Eastern Arabian Sea last year was proof of its agility. The ship is currently captained by Commander Varun Singh, a marine commando who was conferred the Shaurya Chakra after a valiant counter terrorism operation in Jammu and Kashmir.


----------



## RPK

*The Hindu : News / National : INS Shardul to be the replacement for now*

Landing ship INS Shardul is expected to &#8216;tentatively' replace the soon-to-be-decommissioned INS Krishna in the Navy's First Training Squadron.

According to sources, the landing vessel will join the First Training Squadron comprising INS Tir, INS Tarangini and a Coast Guard vessel for a period of six months as a stop-gap arrangement until one of the under-refit Sukanya class patrol vessels is available for operation.

&#8220;INS Sujata, which is under refit, is being converted into a training vessel equipping it with living space and other facilities for cadets. This will most likely join the First Squadron in another six months' time,&#8221; said sources.

Keywords: INS Shardul, INS Krishna


----------



## lepziboy

seriously any news on kolkata class?I`ve been waiting for these beasts for years!


----------



## Shaurya

This is a link I found on Kolkata class destroyers, its not a news or anything but expected dates of induction... 1 of them might already be inducted 0_0


----------



## lepziboy

just a question i saw it on wiki it says that delhi class has 32 barak I VLS now?rather than the shtil


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Indian Navy's MiG-29K aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

ins vikramaditya


----------



## vijayjha

*Russia completes final trials of Indian stealth frigate*

MOSCOW: The final trials of a new Talwar class stealth frigate for the Indian Navy has been completed in Russia.

The frigate, whose testing was held at the Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad, is armed with BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles, Ria Novosti reported.

Russia and India signed a USD 1.6 billion contract on construction of three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006.

The first frigate, the Teg, was scheduled for delivery in April 2011, but funding shortfalls have delayed the work, the report said.

Two other Talwar class frigates, the Tarkash and the Trikand, are at various stages of construction and testing at the Yantar shipyard, and their delivery dates are unknown.

The three frigates are each armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles.

They are also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defence gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an antisubmarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.

Russia has previously built three Talwar class frigates for India - INS Talwar (Sword), INS Trishul (Trident), and INS Tabar (Axe).

Russia completes final trials of Indian stealth frigate - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## gslv

NEW DELHI: Upbeat on expanding presence in the Indian market, ultra-luxury car-maker and premiere engine manufacturer Rolls Royce has said it will deliver 60 water jets for a new fleet of 20 fast patrol vessels of the Indian Coast Guard this year. 

"India is a key market for Rolls-Royce. We continue to develop our manufacturing and engineering-services presence here through mutually beneficial collaborations with companies. We also continue to support the Indian Armed Forces and will deliver 60 Rolls-Royce water jets for a new fleet of 20 Fast Patrol Vessels for the Indian Coast Guard," said Anil Shrikhande President Rolls-Royce India. 

Recently, the company announced a construction facility in Bangalore for manufacturing aerospace components for the Trent family of engines. 

"We are proud to be a partner in progress and look forward to continuing to deliver excellence for our customers in India during 2012," Shrikhande said. 

Roll Royce has posted a profit of 1.16 billion pounds in 2011, up 21 per cent from the previous year. 

Its revenues during the year increased by five per cent to 11.3 billion pounds while its order book stood at 62.2 billion pounds. Rolls-Royce to supply 60 water jets to Indian Coast Guard - The Times of India

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

sorry if already posted


----------



## manojb

Interesting vid of ins , not sure if already posted!?

Indian Navy INS Jalashwa Amphibious Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> *Russian Navy to Drop Lada Class Subs*
> 
> The Russian Navy has decided against construction of Lada class submarines (Project 677) and will instead modernize its existing boats, Navy Commander-in-Chief Adm. Vladimir Vysotsky said in an interview with RIA Novosti...



Russian Navy to Drop Lada Class Subs


The Lada class is the Russian version of the Amur class sub, that is offered to IN. The cancellation might effect the a possible procurement to India, because the development of the sub is now dependent on Indian fundings again. It's also rumored that the cancellation might have to do with several technical issues during the development of the sub, especially the AIP development seems to be difficult.


----------



## PEACEMAKER2010

*Indian Navy Gets First P-8I Radar*

Raytheon&#8217;s Space and Airborne Systems has delivered the first APY-10 multi-mission radar to Boeing for installation in the P-8I maritime patrol aircraft for the Indian Navy. The company is under contract to deliver eight sets.

Although it shares a common designation with the radar being used in the U.S. Navy&#8217;s P-8A Poseidon, the Indian APY-10 incorporates new modes. &#8220;The Indian government had different requirements [from the U.S. Navy],&#8221; said Tim Carey, Raytheon&#8217;s vice president, ISR systems. &#8220;It&#8217;s specifically customized for their needs.&#8221;

One of the two principal elements of the adaptation is the addition of an interleaved weather/surface search radar mode, which allows the flight crew to access weather-avoidance information while the radar is also performing its surveillance mission.

A second requirement is for an air-to-air capability to exploit the aircraft&#8217;s typically high operating altitudes. &#8220;India is interested in the air picture from high altitude,&#8221; said Carey. &#8220;We&#8217;ve adapted the waveform to give that capability.&#8221; Details of the kind of air-to-air capability that can be achieved have not been revealed. Adapting the APY-10 for its extra duties has involved changes in the data- and signal-processors, and some alterations to the actual antenna. Mounted in the lower nose of the P-8, the radar has a forward scan over a 240-deg sector.

These developments have aroused interest among other potential customers. The P-8 is being marketed to a number of countries, and is one of the likely competitors for a forthcoming Singapore maritime patrol requirement.

Raytheon sees a growing market for maritime patrol radars, notably in the Middle East/North Africa and Asia Pacific regions. As well as its APY-10 and SeaVue radars, it is also now marketing signals intelligence systems following the acquisition of Applied Signal Technology. The Pegasus is an electronic intelligence system being offered for smaller aircraft and large UAV applications, while the Titan is a Comint system applicable to larger platforms.

Indian Navy Gets First P-8I Radar


----------



## vijayjha

Navy UAV crashes in Visakhapatnam

An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) of the Indian Navy had crashed into a hillside opposite the Hunuman temple in Gajuwaka area here on Thursday.

An Eastern Naval Command press release stated that no loss of life or property was reported. An inquiry was ordered into the circumstances leading to the crash, it added.

The Hindu : Cities / Visakhapatnam : Navy UAV crashes in Visakhapatnam


----------



## truthseeker2010

Any news of the Project 17A class frigates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
According to reports by 2011 the modernisation of both MDL and GRSE was to be completed so as to enable them for modular shipbuilding. For this Fincantieri is helping MDL and Kockums AB. the makers of visby and the ones who introduced GHOST technologies are helping GRSE. MDL modernization is over while i don't know about GRSE. The work on the project was suppose to start after this modernization by the end of 2011. I think after the induction of 3rd Shivalik frigate the work on this project will start. I recently heard the P17a project has gathered speed, may be the design is finalised. Earlier it was planned to get a design from a foreign vendor like FREMM design but now it looks like naval design bureau is building its own design with the help Fincantieri and it will be a modernized version of P17 frigates.


----------



## truthseeker2010

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> According to reports by 2011 the modernisation of both MDL and GRSE was to be completed so as to enable them for modular shipbuilding. For this Fincantieri is helping MDL and Kockums AB. the makers of visby and the ones who introduced GHOST technologies are helping GRSE. MDL modernization is over while i don't know about GRSE. The work on the project was suppose to start after this modernization by the end of 2011. I think after the induction of 3rd Shivalik frigate the work on this project will start. I recently heard the P17a project has gathered speed, may be the design is finalised. Earlier it was planned to get a design from a foreign vendor like FREMM design but now it looks like naval design bureau is building its own design with the help Fincantieri and it will be a modernized version of P17 frigates.



So what will be the specifications and weapons system?, will it be shivalik hull with few modifications and the same weapon package. Or it will be foreign design like FREMM?


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> So what will be the specifications and weapons system?, will it be shivalik hull with few modifications and the same weapon package. Or it will be foreign design like FREMM?



The P-17A will be an improved version of P-17. P17A frigates will be improve upon the P17 Shivalik class frigates in terms of stealth. It will have covered mooring deck and flush deck mounted (VLM) weapon systems. The number of antennae on the ship will be reduced by using a multifunctional radar. The P17A will also feature better options for roll stabilization. Build times will be cut down and productivity improved through the use of modular integrated construction It will have covered mooring deck and flush deck mounted (VLM) weapon systems. The number of antennae on the ship will be reduced by using a multifunctional radar. The P17A will also feature better options for roll stabilization. Build times will be cut down and productivity improved through the use of modular integrated construction. Aegis is also likely to be installed on P-17As.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Add to this the new Barak SAM, Nirbhay cruise missile and Brahmos (May be Brahmos Hypersonic version if its development goes as planned).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

whats the news on the project-15a?they said its gonna be commissioned march this year.but we havent heard of any sea trials yet


----------



## Water Car Engineer

lepziboy said:


> whats the news on the project-15a?they said its gonna be commissioned march this year.but we havent heard of any sea trials yet



Can't really say, but here's the latest picture of all three destroyers from August 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Add to this the new Barak SAM, Nirbhay cruise missile and Brahmos (May be Brahmos Hypersonic version if its development goes as planned).


 


Abingdonboy said:


> The P-17A will be an improved version of P-17. P17A frigates will be improve upon the P17 Shivalik class frigates in terms of stealth. It will have covered mooring deck and flush deck mounted (VLM) weapon systems. The number of antennae on the ship will be reduced by using a multifunctional radar. The P17A will also feature better options for roll stabilization. Build times will be cut down and productivity improved through the use of modular integrated construction It will have covered mooring deck and flush deck mounted (VLM) weapon systems. The number of antennae on the ship will be reduced by using a multifunctional radar. The P17A will also feature better options for roll stabilization. Build times will be cut down and productivity improved through the use of modular integrated construction. Aegis is also likely to be installed on P-17As.



Ok.. so it will be domestic design based on Shivalik class with extensive modifications. And it will have newer weapons system with Shitil replaced by Barak 2 for AD and newer Brahmos 2 for strike. And it will be of similar size <5000-6000> tons.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> And it will be of similar size <5000-6000> tons.


Weight is not confirmed yet but it should be close to this. Rest is the same as what u said.


----------



## truthseeker2010

The IN frigates of the future will be:
7 P-17A
3 Shilvalik
6 Talwar class
3 Brahmaputra class.

Any other acquisitions of frigates in the next 15 years?


----------



## sherindian

truthseeker2010 said:


> The IN frigates of the future will be:
> 7 P-17A
> 3 Shilvalik
> 6 Talwar class
> 3 Brahmaputra class.
> 
> Any other acquisitions of frigates in the next 15 years?



dude go and search it up. currently 50 ships are under construction or in advanced stages of cons. with ur nightmare 3 nuke subs too


----------



## KRAIT

sherindian said:


> dude go and search it up. currently 50 ships are under construction or in advanced stages of cons. with ur nightmare 3 nuke subs too


No need to be hostile dear.....he asked in normal way


----------



## sherindian

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Can't really say, but here's the latest picture of all three destroyers from August 2011.


when r these beasts being inducted. are all 3 gona be inducted at same time?


----------



## DMLA

sherindian said:


> when r these beasts being inducted. are all 3 gona be inducted at same time?



It will be atleast two more years before the first P-15A gets commissioned (2014 at the earliest). The Barak 8 system is still under development/ evaluation and it would take some time to get the systems ready. The last ship should be commissioned by 2015 or 2016 (if MDL sticks to its reputation of having a 10 year build cycle for destroyers - as was the case with original P-15!)


----------



## lepziboy

DMLA said:


> It will be atleast two more years before the first P-15A gets commissioned (2014 at the earliest). The Barak 8 system is still under development/ evaluation and it would take some time to get the systems ready. The last ship should be commissioned by 2015 or 2016 (if MDL sticks to its reputation of having a 10 year build cycle for destroyers - as was the case with original P-15!)



What?!They said they are gonna commission it on march 2012 or 2012 year itself.im getting tired of waiting for these beasts


----------



## Abingdonboy

lepziboy said:


> What?!They said they are gonna commission it on march 2012 or 2012 year itself.im getting tired of waiting for these beasts


 


DMLA said:


> It will be atleast two more years before the first P-15A gets commissioned (2014 at the earliest). The Barak 8 system is still under development/ evaluation and it would take some time to get the systems ready. The last ship should be commissioned by 2015 or 2016 (if MDL sticks to its reputation of having a 10 year build cycle for destroyers - as was the case with original P-15!)



Timeline of induction:


Name Laid down-- Launched-- Commissioning
INS Kolkata- 27 September 2003--	30 March 2006 -- March 2012
INS Kochi- 25 October 2005-- 18 September 2009-- March 2013
INS Chennai-	21 February 2006-- 1 April 2010 -- March 2014



+it's not March yet guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Indian Navy Dornier 228 films Costa cruise ship adrift in the Indian Ocean*
> 
> The video below (check the link) was filmed by an Indian Navy Dornier Do 228. It shows the Costa Allegra cruise ship adrift in the Indian Ocean.
> 
> The Indian Navy has deployed one Dornier to Seychelles under a government to government treaty. The patrol aircraft is stationed at Victoria, is operated for Exclusive Economic Zone surveillance and anti-piracy patrols by Indian aircrew in response to requirement projected by the Seychellois government.
> 
> According to this press release, the airplane will fill the gap until a new Dornier under manufacture at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, India, is handed over to the Seychelles government.



Indian Navy Dornier 228 films Costa cruise ship adrift in the Indian Ocean « The Aviationist

http://indiannavy.nic.in/PRel_110225_Dornier-in-Seychelles.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

use full information of INS Vikramaditya

Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Not directly IN related, but interesting though:



> *Russian MoD, JSC Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG Sign Contract on Delivery of MiG-29K Aircraft *
> 
> Mr. Anatoly Serdyukov, Russia&#8217;s Minister of Defence, and Mr. Sergei Korotkov, General Director of JSC Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG, have *signed a contract on delivery of a batch of MiG-29K and the MiG-29KUB* carrier-based fighters.
> 
> According to the terms of the contract, RAC MiG is to deliver 20 MiG-29K and 4 MiG-29KUB fighters to the Russian Navy from 2013 to 2015.
> 
> The aircraft will be delivered *in a new technical configuration* that will meet requirements of the RF Ministry of Defence...



defence.professionals | defpro.com

Will be interesting to see, what configuration that will be and what differences it has to INs versions.


----------



## Paan Singh

*Doors slammed on pvt firms in submarine project*

The ministry of defence (MoD) has ruled that no private sector shipyard in the country has the infrastructure and capability required for building the high-tech conventional submarines that the Indian Navy wants. The long-delayed Project 75I, to build six conventional submarines for an estimated Rs 30,000-35,000 crore, will be divided between foreign shipyards and the defence public sector.

The Secretary of Defence Production, Shekhar Agarwal, has told Business Standard that the ministry has decided that the first two Project 75I submarines will be built abroad by the foreign vendor that wins the MoD contract. The next four vessels will be built in India, in the two defence shipyards that have the infrastructure for building submarines &#8212; Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai (MDL), and Hindustan Shipyard Ltd, Visakhapatnam (HSL).


This decision is a blow to private sector shipyards, especially L&T, which is playing a major role in building the Arihant-class nuclear submarines, as well as ABG Shipyard and Pipavav Shipyard, which have invested lavishly on infrastructure. Contacted for a comment, L&T&#8217;s defence business chief, M V Kotwal, said, &#8220;We have not been informed about any such development by the MoD. If it is true, it is extremely surprising. We have informed the MoD already about the capabilities and capacities that we have put in place for building submarines. These have already been demonstrated in the Arihant project. L&T has the engineering and manufacturing capability needed for building submarines in India.&#8221;
Three successive MoD committees have considered the thorny question of which shipyards can build a submarine. The latest, headed by V Krishnamurthy, Chairman of the National Manufacturing Competitiveness Council (NMCC), submitted a split opinion last year, which mentioned that L&T could also be considered.

&#8220;The MoD has examined the Krishnamurthy Committee report and decided that no private sector shipyard individually has the capability to build a submarine,&#8221; said Agarwal.

This decision was taken by the MoD&#8217;s apex Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) in January, says Agarwal. But, since it countermands an earlier CCS sanction, this will require sanction from the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS). In 1999, the CCS had sanctioned the 30-Year Submarine Construction Plan for constructing 24 conventional submarines entirely in India. The latest MoD decision to build two submarines abroad runs contrary to this.

Business Standard has learnt that the Indian Navy has argued forcefully for building the first two Project 75I submarines abroad. The navy hopes this would forestall the delays that marred the ongoing Project 75, which involves constructing six Scorpene submarines in MDL, in partnership with Franco-Spanish consortium, Armaris (which was subsequently taken over by French shipbuilder, DCNS). The first Scorpene, which was to be delivered this year, will only be completed in 2015.

Top MoD sources apprehend that the CCS might be wary of okaying the proposal to build two submarines abroad. In 1999, the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) had regarded Indian shipbuilders capable of building 24 submarines in India. Thirteen years later, and with significant shipbuilding successes under its belt, including the indigenous production of a nuclear submarine, the CCS faces the risks for any decision to build abroad?

The CCS also faces a difficult decision in sanctioning a fresh Transfer of Technology (ToT), which the navy insists upon. India has already obtained ToT thrice: from Germany for the HDW submarine line; from France, for the Scorpene; and, to an unclear extent, from Russia for the nuclear INS Arihant. The technology for Scorpene alone cost Rs 6,000 crore. A fresh request for ToT risks accusations of failure in absorbing technology.

Senior naval officers who favour indigenisation point out that, when India bought the HDW Type 209 submarine in the 1980s, HDW built the first two submarines abroad. But the next two submarines, which were built in MDL, faced lengthy delays. Eventually, the MoD decided not to build any more, largely because of corruption allegations. Now the CCS will again have to recommend that construction model.

The MoD&#8217;s Acquisitions Wing is drafting a Project Note, which summarises these issues for the CCS. This effort has been under way for more than a month now.

The Scorpene is a 1,700-tonne submarine that can remain at sea for 40-50 days. A submarine traditionally lurks underwater, firing torpedoes to destroy enemy battleships. It dives as deep as 300 metres to evade detection, but its diesel-electric engines are not as silent, or have as much endurance, as the new &#8220;air-independent propulsion&#8221;, or AIP, that the navy wants in the new Project 75I submarines. India has an option to install AIP in the last two Scorpenes that MDL builds, and then retrofit AIP into the other four Scorpenes as well.


----------



## RPK

*Indian Warship to Dock in Makassar*

Tempointeraktif.com - Indian Warship to Dock in Makassar


TEMPO Interactive, MAKASSAR:An Indian warship, INS Ranjit (D53), will dock in Makassar tomorrow morning. The destroyer ship will be present during a gathering between the Indian and Indonesian Navy.

&#8220;It&#8217;s basically a grant. It should arrive on Saturday morning,&#8221; the navy&#8217;s information office head in Makassar, Maj. Darmawangsah, said yesterday.

The vessel is a Rajput Class Destroyer ship that was built in the UK, measuring 147 meters in length, 15.8 meters in width and 4.974 tons in weight.

TRI YARI KURNIAWAN


----------



## Rajib

Abingdonboy said:


> Timeline of induction:
> 
> 
> Name Laid down-- Launched-- Commissioning
> INS Kolkata- 27 September 2003--	30 March 2006 -- March 2012
> INS Kochi- 25 October 2005-- 18 September 2009-- March 2013
> INS Chennai-	21 February 2006-- 1 April 2010 -- March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> +it's not March yet guys!!




Does anyone can confirm we are getting INS Kolkata this month?Plz share if you have any info on this.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho

> *New Indian trooper: Embraer can compete with Dassault and EADS*
> 
> After selecting the Rafale for negotiations with India, the aircraft manufacturers seek a new contract for a billion dollars for the Indian Navy. The information is from the French newspaper Le Monde.
> 
> India should start in the coming months a competition for the acquisition of nine maritime patrol aircraft (MPA - Maritime patrol aircraft) average radius of action (600 km). It is estimated that the program will cost 50 billion rupees, or a billion dollars...
> 
> ...*Embraer, speaking to AFP, expressed interest. But he said that participation "will depend on final specifications of the competition.*" The company shall offer a version of its maritime surveillance ERJ 145 twin-engine jet, which already sold to 18 air forces around the world...



Google Übersetzer


----------



## Yeti

*India to induct nuclear submarine in April first week*
PTI | 08:03 PM,Mar 19,2012 

New Delhi, Mar 19 (PTI) In a major boost to its underwater strike capabilities, India will induct its Russian-origin nuclear-powered submarine 'Nerpa' in the first week of April. 'Nerpa', which will be rechristened as 'INS Chakra', is scheduled to arrive at its home base of Visakhapatnam in the first week of April and is expected to be commissioned formally into the Indian Navy by Defence Minister A K Antony on April 5, Defence Ministry officials told PTI here today. The submarine will be on a ten-year lease under a deal expected to be worth over USD 920 million, they said. An Indian crew had set sail with the Akula II class vessel to India in the end of January. After the 'INS Chakra' joins the naval fleet, it would be for the first time in more than two decades that the Indian Navy would have a nuclear attack submarine. This will also propel India in the elite league of six nations operating nuclear submarines. India is also working on development of indigenous nuclear submarines of the 'Arihant' class. The first submarine 'INS Arihant' was launched for sea trials recently and is expected to start operational patrols by the end of this year. The Navy will have three submarines of this class by the end of this decade. India already possesses or is in the process of developing a family of nuclear-capable missiles including the Agni series, Prithvi variants, naval missile Dhanush, and submarine-launched Sagarika. Meanwhile, the Navy will commission 'Admiral Gorshkov' aircraft carrier on the Navy Day on December 4 this year in Russia. The aircraft carrier has been under retrofit for the last over five years at Russian facilities and is expected to reach Indian waters only in mid-2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Naval Training to Foreign Trainees
The Navy plans to open the Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala to trainees from friendly foreign countries. It is envisaged to commence training for foreign trainees once the requisite training and administrative infrastructure is in place.

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A.K. Antony in written reply to Shri Dr. P. Venugopal in Lok Sabha today. 

HH/NN/RK 
(Release ID :81637)


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> ...




Nice infos! So as expected, no heavy land attack capability, because it lacks Kh 59, Club S, or KAB 1500.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Any news on P17a design ??? When the work on these warships will start ??? Also can anybody post the design of Pipavav NOPV ??


----------



## Banana

From Another Forum:

Why Shivalik took 7 Years to Commission from Launch?

Well the Time was Worth it if the Person is to be Believed.



> Guys,I am still recovering.
> *I have attended every commissioning in Mumbai since January 2001 (INS Mumbai)* and I must say *this is the most sophisticated and well-built ship that has ever flown the Indian Ensign*.
> Fabrication is top-notch;fit and finish are like a super cruiseliner.
> Habitablity,work spaces,living spaces are generous.
> You have to realise this was a concept;nopbody knew what will they end up with.And what has happened is beyond anyone's expectations.
> The main gun had its first firign on its very first sortie!!
> *The whole ship is always under an NBCD envelope.It does not have to be 'activated'*
> 
> Why is it a frigate?i think the IN classifies its ships by dimensions and in this case also by the fact that she is not as heavily equipped as the 15As.
> 
> *It is the most nework centric ship that we have.* She cane mbark a fleet staff and serve as a flagship if required. The bridge,machinery control etc are all built with multiple redundancies.
> She has completed all pre-commissioning checks ,workups with ease. She is a frontline fighting unit as of yesterday *ready to sail at 4 hours notice anywhere int he world.*
> She can stay out longer than any other ship we have . We are devloping our own prorietory datalinks for these ships.
> The CO gave a hypothetical scenario where ships at different locations can transfer sensor data to the Shivalik and the ship can respond as required. They will plug in with the Phalcons too eventually.
> The fiber-optics,the various software make it a class apart.
> The CO ,Capt M D Suresh ,has previously been the commissioning XO of the INS Talwar.
> *This ship is more lethal and stealthier than that class of ships.*
> Also the crew complement of the 6200 tonne Shivalik is the same as that of the 4000 tonne Talwar.
> 
> They have an interesting logo which shows an open spiral superimposed on a diamond.The diamond signifies the RCS of the ship and the spiral signifies infinity which is also their motto of 'No limits'
> 
> This ship is the template for all other indigeneous programmes such as the P15B,P17 follow on,the P28 etc and that is why they spent more time validating and ensuring everything works pre-commissioning. She is the most complete ship that has been commissioned ie she doesnt have to do any major trials etc now.
> She will test fire certain weapon systems now ,because there are certain things you can do only if you fly the flag of a country and not a dockyard.
> Similarly,her helo phase workup will also commmence now.
> The only pending work-up now is the FOST workup (Flag Officer Sea Training).This is going to be a demanding workup because here both the men and systems will be tested in various situations.
> The startlingly young crew are rather looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

*Check the Modern Warship cost*

Warship Costs « New Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> *Check the Modern Warship cost*
> 
> Warship Costs « New Wars



Interesting comparison, if the numbers are reliable:



> *SUBMARINES*
> 
> *Scorpene SSK (Spain)-$825 million*
> Dolphin SSK (German/Israeli)-$635 million (U214 for Israel)
> Type 212 SSK (Germany)-$525 million
> *Type 214 SSK (Germany)-$500 million*
> 
> 
> *AMPHIBIOUS SHIPS*
> 
> Canberra LHD (Australia)-$1.3 billion
> *San Antonio LHD (LPD)-$1.76 billion*
> *Mistral (France)-$529.8 million*
> Juan Carlos (Spain)-$490 million



Confirms that the German sub is cheaper, although more capable, just like the difference between Mistral class LHD and San Antonio class LPD. It's interesting though that the Canberra LHD is nearly 3 time more expensive than the Juan Carlos class, which is the base version of the earlier, I guess that includes licence production costs.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
So out of all the submarines India picked the one which is the most expensive one and it has managed to stay this expensive without an AIP.

As far as german sub cost is concerned, it depends from deal to deal. Its cost can go as low as 300 million$ if build at german shipyard. I just don't get how the hell we end up with Scorpene ??? Who chose a totally different platform ?? I mean why didn't we chose Type 214 when we already were using german sub ??? It would be the upgrade of 216 or we could have gone for Russian sub (i don't know whether Amur was offered during P75) and that might have even helped the idiots at MDL but we went all the way and chose totally new platform which turns out to be the most expensive one and without AIP (germans were offering AIP at that time also).


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> So out of all the submarines India picked the one which is the most expensive one and it has managed to stay this expensive without an AIP.
> 
> As far as german sub cost is concerned, it depends from deal to deal. Its cost can go as low as 300 million$ if build at german shipyard. I just don't get how the hell we end up with Scorpene ??? Who chose a totally different platform ?? I mean why didn't we chose Type 214 when we already were using german sub ??? It would be the upgrade of 216 or we could have gone for Russian sub (i don't know whether Amur was offered during P75) and that might have even helped the idiots at MDL but we went all the way and chose totally new platform which turns out to be the most expensive one and without AIP (germans were offering AIP at that time also).



Actually the Scorpene deal includes AIP, but since it wasn't fully integrated into the sub back then, the first 3 won't have it. Also, neither U212 nor Dolphin class are available for us, while the Russian subs were clearly inferior without AIP. So the only choices were Scorpene or U214 and the earlier is said to had the advantage of nuclear ToT, which we needed for our own nuclear sub.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Actually the Scorpene deal includes AIP, but since it wasn't fully integrated into the sub back then, the first 3 won't have it.


No it doesn't. AIP was offered later just to sweeten the P75I deal. DCNS will charge extra to put AIP in the first 6, actually alot more the submarines whose hull is already designed (but that everyone will do).



> Also, neither U212 nor Dolphin class are available for us, while the Russian subs were clearly inferior without AIP.


U212 was only meant for Germans but its lot like U214. As far as Dolphin is considered, well it was the most expensive SSK at that time. It was specifically designed for Israelis but if India would have demanded them, we would have got as it was also an export design. Somehow Indian Scorpene got so expensive (we all know why). The source from which you quoted this price...4-5 months back Scorpene cost was 500 million$, this increased cost was because of the increased 1 billion$ cost in our P75 project. 

In short Scorpene doesn't cost $825 million. This price is for Indian scorpenes which are so damn expensive because of the delays and various mismanagement of the whole damn project.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> No it doesn't. *AIP was offered* later just to sweeten the P75I deal. DCNS will charge extra to put AIP in the first 6, actually alot more the submarines whose hull is already designed (but that everyone will do).



That's what I meant, but only for the last 2 subs, but IN still didn't made a decision about it:



> December 7, 2010
> 
> ...The navy is considering various options available with it *to fit the last two of the six submarines under the project*, codenamed P75, with the AIP including the proposal made by French defence company DCNS.
> 
> DCNS Chairman and CEO Patrick Boissier, who is part of French President Nicolas Sarkozys delegation to India, told reporters here that his firm has made an informal proposal to the navy in this regard.
> 
> *We have made an informal proposal to the navy for AIP technology in the last two of the Scorpenes that will be built at MDL. Now it is up to the navy to take a call on this proposal. We have held informal discussions in this regard*, Boissier said.
> 
> The navy is considering the proposal and will take a call on it. We have some options, apart from the DCNS one, including an indigenous AIP system that is under development, a navy officer, unwilling to be named, said here.



The Hindu : Sci-Tech / Technology : Navy to acquire AIP technology for Scorpenes




> MARCH-2012
> 
> *Have you got any interest from the Indian Navy on Mesma AIP? Is there still time to incorporate it in the last two subs?
> *
> In our We are providing IN with some information on integration of AIP on the last 2 submarines with the objective to preserve the present delivery schedules of these 2 submarines.



Our Experiences in Successful ToTs Gives Us an Edge in Understanding the Requirements for Fast Assimilation and Absorption of Complex ToTs


----------



## Lambda

So Kolkata Class will be Commissioned in September 2012.

Barak 8 will be Tested in the Coming Months Probably in the First Half of the Year. That's Why It is Delayed by 6 Months.


----------



## jha

*India will purchase the MQ-4C BAMS drone aircraft*



> he Indian Navy will purchase six to eight Northrop Grumman MQ-4C BAMS (Broad Area Maritime Surveillance) for high-altitude reconnaissance. The aircraft is an upgrade of the Northrop Grumman heavy drone Global Hawk.
> 
> The project aims to keep a BAMS airborne all day for 365 days a year. These particular UAVs will allow India to patrol the Arabian Sea, the Indian Ocean and the Bay of Bengal joining the Boeing P-8A Poseidon fleet.
> 
> Delhi is improving its UAV fleet, having already two Israel-made Heron drone squadron.


----------



## jha

If a certain "Sen Gupta " is to be believed: P-75I has been shelved in favour of 4 additional Scorpene with Stirling AIP... 
A good decision if true.. However performance of Stirling AIP with other systems is debatable...


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> If a certain "Sen Gupta " is to be believed: P-75I has been shelved in favour of 4 additional Scorpene with Stirling AIP...
> A good decision if true.. However performance of Stirling AIP with other systems is debatable...



The French don't use Stirling AIP, their system is called MESMA and that info can't be correct, because it would be contrary to what we recently heared from MoD, that Indian shipyards are not able to produce such advanced AIP subs alone. These additional Scorpenes would be build in India again, so if MoD wants subs build on foreign shipyards, P75I must be an additional order.


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> *The French don't use Stirling AIP, their system is called MESMA *and that info can't be correct, because it would be contrary to what we recently heared from MoD, that Indian shipyards are not able to produce such advanced AIP subs alone. These additional Scorpenes would be build in India again, so if MoD wants subs build on foreign shipyards, P75I must be an additional order.



I am aware of that.

As per him the 4 additional Scorpenes and existing line of U-209 will be equipped with Stirling which will be bought from Germany..



sancho said:


> *The French don't use Stirling AIP, their system is called MESMA *and that info can't be correct, because it would be contrary to what we recently heared from MoD, that Indian shipyards are not able to produce such advanced AIP subs alone. These additional Scorpenes would be build in India again, so if MoD wants subs build on foreign shipyards, P75I must be an additional order.



I am aware of that.

As per him the 4 additional Scorpenes and existing line of U-209 will be equipped with Stirling which will be bought from Germany..


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> I am aware of that.
> 
> As per him the 4 additional Scorpenes and existing line of U-209 will be equipped with Stirling which will be bought from Germany..



That's a mix of wrong info from him, because HDW don't offer to integrate the Sterling propulsion into U209s, but the same fuel cell propulsion that they use in U212 and U214, for obvious commonality reasons. Not to mention that the French wouldn't allow to integrate a German propulsion into their subs, or the fact that the integration might take longer than buying and producing new U214. Doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Archie

jha said:


> I am aware of that.
> 
> As per him the 4 additional Scorpenes and existing line of U-209 will be equipped with Stirling which will be bought from germany..



Why would we equip U209 with AIP
When all of them will be phased out by 2026
As you know , first 2 U209 will retire in 2017 and 2018 , being replaced by 4th and 5th Scorpene sub 
last 2 subs which are currently undergoing MLU will retire in yr 2024,2026 , Now if Indian Navy is looking to fit AIP in these 2 Subs , then it would have announced since one of these Subs is already undergoing MLU and 2nd one will go in 2014


----------



## angeldemon_007

I think he must be a little bit confused. Its possible that U-209 is being fitted with Sterling AIP. Stirling can be fitted on any sub as its a simpler system and considering Kockums relation with HDW, its possible.

Secondly, i think P75I might be offered to DCNS again and Mr.Sengupta must be confusing it as a follow-on order. DCNS already said they will help indian shipyard to make the new gen subs. IN and MOD can force DCNS to put Stirling AIP on Scorpenes if they wanna win P75I.


----------



## jha

Archie said:


> Why would we equip U209 with AIP
> When all of them will be phased out by 2026
> As you know , first 2 U209 will retire in 2017 and 2018 , being replaced by 4th and 5th Scorpene sub
> last 2 subs which are currently undergoing MLU will retire in yr 2024,2026 , Now if Indian Navy is looking to fit AIP in these 2 Subs , then it would have announced since one of these Subs is already undergoing MLU and 2nd one will go in 2014



I am not saying this..Prasun Sengupta is claiming this...


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Why would we equip U209 with AIP
> When all of them will be phased out by 2026


I hope you understand 2026 is 14 years from now. Also don't you wanna improve the performance of our submaines when our neighbors have already started the use of AIP ??

I also agree with @jha, it could just be a normal fantaSY from our Fanboy, Sengupta ji...

I still remember, Mr. Sengupta still calls Nirbhay cruise missile as a UAV, a UAV that will follow the trajectory of a cruise missile (now whats the difference, what could be its purpose ?? )


----------



## trident2010

*Indian Navy inducts nuclear submarine INS Chakra
*


The first operational nuclear attack submarine INS Chakra has been inducted into the Indian Navy in Visakhapatnam on Wednesday. Speaking on the occasion, Defence Minister AK Antony said that the INS Chakra will ensure security and sovereignty of the country.

Antony formally commissioned the Akula II class Nerpa rechristened INS Chakra into the Navy at the Ship Building Complex.

India has earlier leased and operated Charlie Class Russian nuclear submarine from 1988 for training its personnel on such submarines.

With INS Chakra and the indigenous INS Arihant expected to start operational patrols soon, India will soon have two nuclear submarines guarding its vast maritime boundaries.

The Nerpa has been taken on lease from Russia for ten years and would provide Navy the opportunity to train and operate such nuclear-powered vessels.


Indian Navy inducts nuclear submarine INS Chakra - India News - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

*INS Chakra Joins The Indian Navy
*






Livefist: IN THE FLESH: INS Chakra Joins The Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

INS Teg to be delivered on April 27 | Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Nine Each Of MRMR, LCA Planes for Navy Approved*

According to this, 9 MRMR planes are being bought in addition to 12 LRMR..


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> *Nine Each Of MRMR, LCA Planes for Navy Approved*
> 
> According to this, 9 MRMR planes are being bought in addition to 12 LRMR..


 
Which are the expected numbers to replace Tu 142 and IL 38, but some more in both classes would be useful, especially since it's not clear when Saras could replace the Do 228 in similar roles.


----------



## Thundersword

INS Chakra: Top 10 must-know facts

With the induction of Nerpa, rechristened INS Chakra, into the Indian Navy on Wednesday, India is back in the elite club of nations having nuclear-powered submarines. Here are top 10 must-know facts about INS Chakra:

1) INS Chakra is a Russia-made, nuclear-propelled, hunter-killer submarine. Unlike conventional submarines that India operates which need to surface to charge its batterys often  sometimes as frequently as 24 hours  INS Chakra can stay under as long as it wants. Its ability to stay underwater is restrained only by human endurance to stay underwater. Also, another problem that the submarine could face is acidity. This is because of a lack of exercise inside due to prolonged deployments.

2) The Akula Class submarine will carry conventional weapons. The vessel is armed with four 533mm torpedo tubes and four 650mm torpedo tubes. It will be used to hunt and kill enemy ships.

3) The INS Chakra displaces about 10,000 tons. It can do over 30 knots  more than twice the speed of conventional submarines. It can go upto a depth of 600 metres.

4) INS Chakra is one of the quietest nuclear submarines around, with noise levels next to zero.

5) It has about 80 crew members on board. The entire crew of INS Chakra has been trained in Russia for over a year. Facilities for the crew on board INS Chakra include a large recreation area, a gymnasium and a sauna as well.

6) INS Chakra has been taken on lease from Russia for 10 years and would provide the Navy the opportunity to train personnel and operate such nuclear-powered vessels. In 2004, India had signed a deal with Russia worth over $900 million for leasing the submarine. INS Chakra was expected to be inducted into Indian Navy a couple of years ago, but after an on-board accident in 2008, in which several Russian sailors died, the delivery schedule was changed.

7) INS Chakra formally joined the Indian Navy on Wednesday. It was commissioned by Defence Minister AK Antony at the Ship Building Complex in Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh. INS Chakra will ensure security and sovereignty of the country, the minister has said. When asked if INS Chakras induction will lead to arms race in the region, Defence Minister AK Antony told reporters, India does not believe in arms race. We are not a confrontationist nation. We are a peaceloving nation.but, at the same time, the armed forces will be strengthened to meet any challenge.

The induction of the nuclear-powered submarine clearly indicates Indias intentions in the Indian Ocean Region and South East Asia which has recently seen increasing assertive Chinese presence in the last few months. It will also a send a strong reassuring message to south east Asian nations like Indonesia, Vietnam and Malaysia who want India to play a more active role in the region to counter the assertiveness of China in the area.

9) The induction of the INS Chakra is likely to be followed by the induction of the indigenous INS Arihant, which will be capable of launching nuclear weapons and therefore complete the nuclear triad. INS Arihant, it is understood, is now undergoing sea trails at Vizag.

10) The only other nations possessing nuclear-powered submarines are  US, Russia, UK, France and China. India is back in this elite club after over a decade. In 1988, the Indian Navy had leased a Charlie Class nuclear-powered submarine for three years till 1991. However, the expertise gathered then was lost as most officers who had trained to operate nuclear submarines have retired.

http://idrw.org/?p=10063


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Navy to operate 5 nuke submarines by end of decade


Visakhapatnam: Indian Navy is all set to operate five nuclear submarines by the end of this decade, including two leased from Russia and three built indigenously.

India is considering a proposal to induct another nuclear submarine built in Russia and has plans of indigenously building two more Arihant Class underwater vessels to guard its maritime boundaries, Defence Minister AK Antony said.

The Navy yesterday formally commissioned the Akula-II Class INS Chakra in Vishakhapatnam and is set to launch the INS Arihant for sea trials soon.

On India's plans to expand its nuclear submarine fleet, Antony said the government was considering a proposal in this regard and the country can afford to buy another such vessel.

"There is a proposal...Cost is not necessary. India can afford it... In the next few years, the Navy will get more submarines," the Defence Minister said at the commissioning of INS Chakra.

The Navy which currently operates more than 10 conventional diesel-electric submarines of the Kilo and HDW Class, has plans of inducting a dozen more in the next decade.

Already six Scorpene submarines are being constructed at Mazagon Dockyards in Mumbai in collaboration with French DCNS and six more are planned to be built under the Project-75 India.

Terming its relation with India as "privileged strategic partnership", Russian Ambassador Alexander M Kadakin had said, that "Russia can give everything India needs".

Russia is also helping India in building three follow-on Talwar class guided missile frigates of which two are expected to be inducted this year. 


Navy to operate 5 nuke submarines by end of decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I thought now the number of Arihant class sanctioned by the MOD and CCS is 5 from 3 (earlier). The rate at which HSL is going i think they can finish all 5 by 2020, although all 5 might not enter the service by 2020.


----------



## jha

sancho said:


> Which are the expected numbers to replace Tu 142 and IL 38, but some more in both classes would be useful, especially since it's not clear when Saras could replace the Do 228 in similar roles.



Frankly i see a need for 24 P-8I and 12 MRMR for Navy and 9 for ICGS... And dont see dorniers being replaced anytime soon.
This is a very cost effective solution and if upgraded will kill the Saras project for good...


----------



## parkland

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Navy to operate 5 nuke submarines by end of decade
> 
> 
> Visakhapatnam: Indian Navy is all set to operate five nuclear submarines by the end of this decade, including two leased from Russia and three built indigenously.
> 
> India is considering a proposal to induct another nuclear submarine built in Russia and has plans of indigenously building two more Arihant Class underwater vessels to guard its maritime boundaries, Defence Minister AK Antony said.
> 
> The Navy yesterday formally commissioned the Akula-II Class INS Chakra in Vishakhapatnam and is set to launch the INS Arihant for sea trials soon.
> 
> On India's plans to expand its nuclear submarine fleet, Antony said the government was considering a proposal in this regard and the country can afford to buy another such vessel.
> 
> "There is a proposal...Cost is not necessary. India can afford it... In the next few years, the Navy will get more submarines," the Defence Minister said at the commissioning of INS Chakra.
> 
> The Navy which currently operates more than 10 conventional diesel-electric submarines of the Kilo and HDW Class, has plans of inducting a dozen more in the next decade.
> 
> Already six Scorpene submarines are being constructed at Mazagon Dockyards in Mumbai in collaboration with French DCNS and six more are planned to be built under the Project-75 India.
> 
> Terming its relation with India as "privileged strategic partnership", Russian Ambassador Alexander M Kadakin had said, that "Russia can give everything India needs".
> 
> Russia is also helping India in building three follow-on Talwar class guided missile frigates of which two are expected to be inducted this year.
> 
> 
> Navy to operate 5 nuke submarines by end of decade



this weired as 3 more arihants are already under cons and once is coming out this year and one is in sea trials. if 2 comes from russia then we should have atleast 7 in ocean by 2020. but out of them deployable will only be 5 as all subs are never deployable at a given moment.


----------



## jha

*The stealth queen*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jha said:


> *The stealth queen*



Very well written piece by R/Adm.(R) Raja Menon. The most telling part is: _"The Himalayan border must remain peaceful and the way to ensure that it does, is to remain supreme in the Indian Ocean."_ 
Actually he makes a compelling case for the long range nuclear sub fleet. The future is with the subs, not as we tend to think with Aircraft Carriers. To some extent, this line of thought is borne out by the fact that the IN has denominated IAC 1 (and the uncrystallised IAC 2) as ADS (Air Defence Ships). The submarine fleet will be better placed, more than to wage a war; to secure the peace.

R/Adm. Raja Menon has been a very capable professional submariner (apart from being the other half to the accomplished artist Anjolie Ela Menon). The powers that be ought to pay some attention to his views. The recent utterances of A.K. Anthony seem to indicate that it is so. But we'll have to wait for confirmation.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> This is a very cost effective solution and if upgraded will kill the Saras project for good...


Actually Saras will be operationally cheaper than Dronier but Dronier consume more fuel than Saras but fo rthat firstly SAras will have to be operational.


----------



## Nirvana

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> I thought now the number of Arihant class sanctioned by the MOD and CCS is 5 from 3 (earlier). The rate at which HSL is going i think they can finish all 5 by 2020, although all 5 might not enter the service by 2020.



Yes right,those 5 ATV's wont enter service by 2020.the 2 more sanctioned will be in final stages or trials by then.In Total 5 Arihant class has been sanctioned and more can be ordered if required.

About SSN, I think we need to put up an Production line of SSN Derivative of ATV


----------



## anup

Which supersonic cruise missiles INS Chakra using ??


----------



## manofwar

anup said:


> Which supersonic cruise missiles INS Chakra using ??


Most probably Klub, might be Brahmos......


----------



## Capt.Popeye

manofwar said:


> Most probably Klub, might be Brahmos......



Klub, not Brahmos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thundersword

mishter Soongupta says 
"The good news is that it is almost a done deal for the Indian Navy to procure up to six Shin Maywa-built SS-3 amphibians for maritime patrol and search-and-rescue. This deal enjoys the political blessings from both India and Japan, and is most likely to be fast-tracked." 
what are your thoughts on this??? true or another of fanboy's phantasies?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Thundersword said:


> mishter Soongupta says
> "The good news is that it is almost a done deal for the Indian Navy to procure up to six Shin Maywa-built SS-3 amphibians for maritime patrol and search-and-rescue. This deal enjoys the political blessings from both India and Japan, and is most likely to be fast-tracked."
> what are your thoughts on this??? true or another of fanboy's phantasies?



Distinctly possible. 
Remember the news reports that spoke of Indo-Japan defence deals some time ago. Earlier Japan (as part of post WW2 pacifist policies) did not export any military equipment. They have decided to discontinue that policy, at least wrt India. 
So its a possible transaction.


----------



## Thundersword

^^^ yes I know it's possible but is it true that it's almost a done deal???


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Thundersword said:


> ^^^ yes I know it's possible but is it true that it's almost a done deal???



That I can't say because I am not in touch with this matter. However, logically speaking the deal is likely. Not to forget that the only other contendors were Russian and Canadian. The Canadian design is very old, while the MoD is trying to diversify away from Russian sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Capt.Popeye said:


> That I can't say because I am not in touch with this matter. However, logically speaking the deal is likely. Not to forget that the only other contendors were Russian and Canadian. The Canadian design is very old, while the MoD is trying to diversify away from Russian sources.



Be-200 is strong contender and the Navy had announced its intention to buy it a couple of years ago. Though if Japanese could guarantee its supply to us even in times of conflict and make us global support network partners, we can get a dozen or so of these big birds.

What's more, maybe our acquisition would encourage other ASEAN countries also to consider this. The aircraft no doubt, could augment our naval deployments seriously.



angeldemon_007 said:


> Actually Saras will be operationally cheaper than Dronier but Dronier consume more fuel than Saras but fo rthat firstly SAras will have to be operational.



Well Saras has confirmed orders from Navy and IAF both and they are keen to get it into the forces. There's also a great potential for it in the Coast Guard to replace their Dorniers.



> Navy to operate 5 nuke submarines by end of decade



I'm curious. Arihant would be joining the IN next year and Aridhaman the following year. Does this announcement mean that the following orders of submarines have already started work and by 2020 all the 5 would be operational?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Frankly i see a need for 24 P-8I and 12 MRMR for Navy and 9 for ICGS... And dont see dorniers being replaced anytime soon.
> This is a very cost effective solution and if upgraded will kill the Saras project for good...



I wouldn't mind these numbers either, although I think ICG would require SAR aifcrafts, while IN should take the MPA role incl. ASW capability.
Yes, with the problems of Saras and credible parts of the Do 228 NG beeing build in India, it might be the better choice to buy them for the light class MPA roles. Saras main purpose will be light class utility roles and could replace the Do 228 at least here.



Thundersword said:


> mishter Soongupta says
> "The good news is that it is almost a done deal for the Indian Navy to procure up to six Shin Maywa-built SS-3 amphibians for maritime patrol and search-and-rescue. This deal enjoys the political blessings from both India and Japan, and is most likely to be fast-tracked."
> what are your thoughts on this??? true or another of fanboy's phantasies?



It's possible, since it is a strong contender in the competition and as mentioned might add some political advantages as well. I only hope that MoD makes a combined deal out of it and buys the same aircraft in bigger numbers for IN, ICG and IAF, since they all wants amphibious aircrafts.


----------



## Carlos 'Cypher' Renato

> Second Brazilian plane with Indian AEW&C System flown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "eye in the sky" will be delivered to India in June
> 
> The maiden flight of the second fully modified Embraer aircraft for India-developed Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) System took place on April 4 at Sao Jose dos Campos, Sao Paulo in Brazil.
> 
> This aircraft will be delivered to India in June 2012. The other mission systems will then be integrated and the mission system flight trials may begin from November 2012.
> 
> The mission systems and components, including the dummy Active Antenna Array Unit (AAAU), were fitted onboard an Embraer EMB 2451. The AEW&C System is mounted on top of the plane's fuselage.
> 
> India's first AEW&C System, with dummy electronics, made its maiden flight on December 6, 2011 on another modified Embraer from the Sao Jose dos Campos facility.
> 
> India will receive the third Embraer by the middle of 2013 to be fitted with the AEW&C System.
> 
> The Centre for Air-borne Systems (CABS) in Bangalore that comes under the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), is executing the System with other DRDO laboratories as partners.
> 
> CABS, headed by S. Christopher is Director, has developed about 1,000 mission system components for the System.
> 
> The Active Electronic Scanning Array (AESA), which is the processor part of the AAAU, has been developed by the Electronics and Radar Development Establishment, a DRDO laboratory in Bangalore. It is the primary sensor for the AEW&C System. It can look 240 degrees within a short time and has a range of 350 km.
> 
> It can track more than 500 targets simultaneously.
> 
> Two radiating planar arrays, assembled back-to-back and mounted on the fuselage will provide 120 degrees coverage on either side of the AAAU. The secondary surveillance sensor is the Identification of Friend or Foe (IFF) system. It is developed by CABS.
> 
> V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister and DRDO Director-General, congratulating the project team on the flight, said the modified aircraft had performed well.
> 
> Dr. Christopher, who is also the Programme Director of the AEW&C System, said: &#8220;The AEW&C System has been developed in a consortium mode with the help of DRDO laboratories and Indian industrial partners. Apart from the external mission systems developed indigenously and fitted on this aircraft, the rest of the internal systems will be integrated with the aircraft on its arrival in India. The DRDO has contracted to procure three EMB 1451 aircraft from Embraer [to be fitted with the indigenous AEW&C systems]&#8230;&#8221;
> 
> Keywords: Airborne Early Warning and Control System, DRDO


Source: The Hindu : News / National : Second Brazilian plane with Indian AEW&C System flown

I wonder why this E-99 is yellow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Carlos 'Cypher' Renato said:


> Source: The Hindu : News / National : Second Brazilian plane with Indian AEW&C System flown
> 
> I wonder why this E-99 is yellow



It is ED coated

Electrophoretic deposition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Carlos 'Cypher' Renato said:


> Source: The Hindu : News / National : Second Brazilian plane with Indian AEW&C System flown
> 
> I wonder why this E-99 is yellow



That is a primer paint coat before the final coat is sprayed on. Every (all types) aircraft has to go through that process.


----------



## RPK

Capt.Popeye said:


> That is a primer paint coat before the final coat is sprayed on. Every (all types) aircraft has to go through that process.




it is not primer


----------



## RPK

*Navies Worldwide Invest In Sea-Based Airpower | AVIATION WEEK*

India is taking a different approach to expanding its carrier operations&#8212;although it is one that tends to underline India&#8217;s reputation for a scattershot approach to acquisitions.

Sea trials of the carrier INS Vikramaditya, formerly the Russian Kiev-class Admiral Gorshkov, are scheduled to begin in the Barents Sea on May 29 and last two to three weeks. Its much-delayed handover to the Indian navy is due on Dec. 4.

Major changes to the ship include the removal of cruise missile tube and surface-to-air missile vertical launchers and the installation of a forward flight deck and ski-jump for short-takeoff-but-assisted-recovery (Stobar) operations. The ship can carry 24 MiG-29K/KUBs&#8212;developed specially for India&#8212;and six to eight Kamov Ka-31 airborne early warning helicopters.

The first MiG-29K/KUB fighter jets are already operating at the naval aviation base at Goa. These are from an initial batch of 11 aircraft ordered at the same time that the carrier deal was signed. India and Russia inked an additional $1.5 billion deal for 29 more MiG-29K/KUBs in March 2010. Delivery of the second batch of MiG fighters will start this year. The contracts include pilot training and aircraft maintenance, including the delivery of flight simulators and interactive ground and sea-based training systems.

These upgrades include a new avionics kit, with the N-109 radar being replaced by Phazotron Zhuk-M radar. The aircraft will also feature enhanced beyond-visual-range combat ability and air-to-air refueling.

The MiG-29K will also operate from India&#8217;s indigenous aircraft carrier. Construction of the first of these 40,000-ton, 260-meter-long ships, named Vikrant, started in April 2005.

The new carrier will cost $762 million and will operate MiG&#8209;29K, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) Naval Tejas and Sea Harrier aircraft along with the Indian-developed HAL Dhruv helicopter.

India has indicated that at least two further carriers of the same or similar designs to INS Vikrant are planned. The first of these, to be named INS Viraat started construction in 2011 and is due to be commissioned in 2017. A $2 billion deal for the purchase of 45 more MiG-29Ks for the new carriers is near signature with Russia.

The only current naval fighters in Indian service&#8212;Sea Harriers&#8212;have been upgraded with new radar and missile systems and have started operating with air force Ilyushin Il-78 tankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

*Amphibious aircraft comparison by ShinMaywa, manufacturer of the US-2:*







Amphibians around the World | ShinMaywa Industries, Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombay Dude

Updates from Different Forum:


> *Sahyadri is mostly ready for commissioning*. *Kolkata too is ready, minus Elta 2248 and Barak-8.* It will most probably be commissioned like the Brahmaputra class which had Barak-1 refitted later.





> The Kolkata has a high hull but low superstructure compared to every other destroyer class in the world, that IMO will result in excellent seakeeping and negligible (even non-existant) top-heaviness that plagues all US cruisers and destroyers. The silouhette is low, only the 2248 mast will be visible on the horizon. *From a pure naval architecture perspective, the Kolkata is an award winner hands down.*





> The sentiment on the deck is that Israelis are going the Russian way. Russia used the Type 1135.6 and Vikramaditya projects to primarily refurbish the dockyards and train manpower, and building our ships had lower priority. The feeling is that *Israelis shifted focus from Barak-8 to Iron Dome and other domestic TBMD programs* - despite India having fully paid up.






> Scorpene - it seems ToT absorbtion by MDL is lesser than ToT absorbed during the T209/1500 project. MDL has shown least enthusiasm in absorbing technology and DCN couldnt care less. *Project 75I will most probably be 6 additional Scorpenes from MDL, maybe with some improvements.*


----------



## lepziboy

how is it minus the MF star radar?we saw a pic with the radar right?or Elta 2248 a different radar system?


----------



## RPK

Indian naval sailing vessel Mhadei visits isles, IBN Live News


*Indian naval sailing vessel Mhadei visits isles*
PTI | 06:04 PM,Apr 10,2012
Port Blair, Apr 10 (PTI) The Indian Naval Sailing Vessel, INSV Mhadei, arrived here today on a visit to the islands, Defence sources said. The sailing vessel is on a voyage with an aim to give experience to Naval personnel in ocean sailing and also to provide day experience to Naval personnel of local units during stopovers, they said. INSV Mhadei was inducted into the Navy on Feb 12, 2009. Conceived by Vice Adm (Retd) MP Awati, Project Sagar Parikrama aimed at creating history by completing a solo circumnavigation of the globe under sails which was successfully achieved by Cdr Dilip Donde, the first skipper of the sailing boat, on 19 May 2010. Cdr Dilip Donde created history when he successfully completed the voyage and became the first Indian and 175th person in the world to do so. Presently the sailing vessel is commanded by Lt Cdr Abhilash Tomy. INSV Mhadei will depart Port Blair on Apr 22, 2012 for Langkawi followed by Phuket.

*Singers Srinivas, Sujata perform at Naval Base - South India - Kochi - ibnlive*


KOCHI: Noted playback singers Srinivas, Sujatha and Shweta performed at the Southern Naval Command. The musical evening held at the open air command stadium at Naval Base witnessed a packed audience comprising Navy men, civilian employees, retired officers and their families.
&#65533;The concert included a mix of Hindi film music of the sixties and seventies, along with recent film songs in Hindi, Malayalam and Tamil. A 15-men orchestra supported the singers.
&#65533;Srinivas, Sujatha and Shweta staged the performance in tribute to the Indian Navy. Vice-Admiral K N Sushil, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, presented memento to the singers.


----------



## lepziboy

judging by google earth kolkata was almost ready on the date of 11/03/11 so maybe its time for its sea trials.and the last shivalik class is seen moored with other ships


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*Shivalik class* 
















*Delhi Class Destroyer*










Kolkata class Destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

*Kamorta class*












*Fast attack Craft..* 










*
Naval RCWS by OFB *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

deleted...


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## i am the knight

nice pics guys...


----------



## i am the knight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> Kamov Ka-31 helicopter landing on the deck of a U.S. Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser



Photo: Kamov Ka-31 helicopter landing on the deck of a U.S. Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser « The Aviationist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharthi

The ships involved in Exercise Malabar 2012 were Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson, Ticonderoga-class guided missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill, Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Halsey and Supply-class fast combat support and logistics ship USNS Bridge. Los Angeles-class nuclear fast attack submarine USS Louisville, Lockheed-Martin P3C Orion and Northrop-Grumman E-2 Hawkeye AEW aircraft were also fielded. The Indian Navy fielded indigenously-built Project 17 stealth frigate INS Satpura, Kashin-class guided missile destroyers INS Ranvir and INS Ranvijay, guided missile corvette INS Kulish and fleet replenishment tanker INS Shakti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Exercise Malabar

Destroyer INS Ranvir passes USS Carl Vinson






Corvette INS Kulish passes destroyer USS Hasley






Indian and US warships in a passage formation







Indian frigate INS Satpura passes USS Carl Vinson 







Destroyer INS Ranvijay with USS Carl Vinson







Fleet tanker INS Shakti with USS Carl Vinson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamizhan

One thing that most of us forget among all the big ticket stealth frigates,destroyers is the unsung troops of IN- the OPVs...The newest models (Saryu class) are well-armed, weigh about 2000 tons and are ocean going..and would be considered frigates in some countries. The Sukanya class has also been retrofitted with the Dhanush ballistic missiles.

India should build more of these cost effective solutions for herself and also for export to friendly nations like Viet Nam.

INS Suvarna ( Sukanya class OPV)







INS Sumitra (Saryu class OPV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tamizhan said:


> One thing that most of us forget among all the big ticket stealth frigates,destroyers is the unsung troops of IN- the OPVs...The newest models (Saryu class) are well-armed, weigh about 2000 tons and are ocean going..and would be considered frigates in some countries. The Sukanya class has also been retrofitted with the Dhanush ballistic missiles.
> 
> India should build more of these cost effective solutions for herself and also for export to friendly nations like Viet Nam.
> 
> INS Suvarna ( Sukanya class OPV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Sumitra (Saryu class OPV)



In the case of the Saryu class the boats cost >$100 million each, not many nations can afford to spend such huge amounts on OPVs.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

*Hi-tech Navy plans to have only BTech officers*

NEW DELHI: Slowly but surely emerging as a powerful three-dimensional "blue-water'' force to protect India's geo-strategic interests stretching from Hormuz Strait to Malacca Strait, the Navy is now also focusing on creating high-tech "sea warriors''.

The force, in fact, is steaming ahead with plans to ensure all its new officers have BTech degrees because of the unprecedented expansion in warship technology. "The advanced platforms we are inducting, with their state-of-art weapons and other systems, will require all officers to have cutting-edge technical knowledge,'' said Navy's assistant chief of personnel (HRD) Rear Admiral P Ajit Kumar.

"We already have a large number of MTechs, including in areas like nuclear technology. Moreover, we are also looking to send eight officers abroad every year for MTechs in niche areas. Our training pattern is in line with where the First World navies are headed,'' he added.

Navy's ongoing warship, submarine and maritime aircraft acquisition programmes as well as proposed projects in the pipeline will together cost well over Rs 3,00,000 crore over the next 15 years, as was first reported by TOI earlier.

With the "maritime capability perspective plan for 2012-2027'' pegging the number of major warships required at about 150, there are already 44 warships and six submarines on order. Moreover, contracts for another 45 warships, including six new submarines and seven stealth frigates, are in the pipeline.

All this will require a strong sea-warrior cadre. "The government has given us lot of manpower sanctions. We have to step up inductions as well as ensure quality manpower comes in,'' said Rear Admiral Kumar.

In tune with this, the first direct-entry batch of 70 BTech officers will pass out of the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala (Kerala) in June 2013. Plans are also afoot to get the existing BSc degree curriculum converted to a BTech one for naval cadets at the tri-Service National Defence Academy (NDA) in Kadakwasla (Pune).

"Naval cadets, who come to INA for their 7th and 8th semesters after passing out from NDA, get MSc (Tech) degrees as of now. But they will also get BTech degrees in the near future,'' he added.

Concurrently, INA is also set for a major expansion at a cost of around Rs 340 crore. From an existing annual capacity of 750 trainees, INA will begin training 1,200 cadets from 2015 onwards. Similarly, the "annual training load'' at INS Chilka will be enhanced to well over 4,500 sailors.

Overall, Navy plans to take the strength of its officer cadre from the existing 8,200 to over 11,000. Similarly, the number of sailors will be enhanced from the current 48,000 to over 60,000 by 2015 or so.

To cater for this, the Navy is also upgrading its selection infrastructure. There are plans for a new selection center at Vizag, with three SSBs (services selection boards), to add to the ones at Bhopal, Bangalore and Coimbatore. There will also be an additional SSB at Diamond Harbour at Kolkata by mid-2013.

Hi-tech Navy plans to have only BTech officers - The Times of India


----------



## angeldemon_007

> In the case of the Saryu class the boats cost >$100 million each, not many nations can afford to spend such huge amounts on OPVs.


Many OPVs cost close to 100 million$...Some of them are way too expensive...but i think the right question should be, even with cheaper raw material (since SAIL started producing special steel), cheaper labor and electricity how we manage to reach such a cost. Infact warship building in India should be cheaper like in China but we somehow manage to build some of the most costly warship on the planet.

Look, how MOD sanctioned 45000 cr. INR (8.63 billion$ = 1.23 billion$ per ship )for 7 frigates (P17a). I mean WTF ?? Its not like its 7000 or 8000 tons heavy or is super stealthy like Visby....Just pay 500 million $ to BAE and you will get a brand new Type 26 frigate...for crying out loud even Typ 45 destroyer doesnot cost this much. Or in 700 million $ you will FREMM or German new F15 frigate (7200 ton) cost 650 million $ per ship.

In short god knows WTF our shipyards are doing as we are paying double for our warships and still the projects gets delayed by 3-5 years and resulting in cost over-run....

I think in this 8.63 billion $ we should order 17 Type 26 frigate and let 2,2 warship to be build by both GRSE and MDL...thats enough for them...they don't really have the capability to fulfill the order book that they have and the new ships that are planned...

-------------------------------------------------
MDL is still busy with Shivalik class frigate and all the kolkatta class DDG are not yet delivered...they also haven't delivered any of the Scorpenes and it looks like they will get busy with P75I after this....After this they also got 4 follow on DDG order...

GRSE is busy with 4 P28 ASW corvette and followed by 8 P28A ASW corvettes and 8 LCUs.

*In addition to all this all the missile boats are getting old and according to some reports around 16-20 guided missile corvettes might be ordered afterall you will have to replace these old ones...They can be shared by both GRSE and MDL...*






_Veer-class missile boat_


----------



## satishkumarcsc

angeldemon_007 said:


> Many OPVs cost close to 100 million$...Some of them are way too expensive...but i think the right question should be, even with cheaper raw material (since SAIL started producing special steel), cheaper labor and electricity how we manage to reach such a cost. Infact warship building in India should be cheaper like in China but we somehow manage to build some of the most costly warship on the planet.
> 
> Look, how MOD sanctioned 45000 cr. INR (8.63 billion$ = 1.23 billion$ per ship )for 7 frigates (P17a). I mean WTF ?? Its not like its 7000 or 8000 tons heavy or is super stealthy like Visby....Just pay 500 million $ to BAE and you will get a brand new Type 26 frigate...for crying out loud even Typ 45 destroyer doesnot cost this much. Or in 700 million $ you will FREMM or German new F15 frigate (7200 ton) cost 650 million $ per ship.
> 
> In short god knows WTF our shipyards are doing as we are paying double for our warships and still the projects gets delayed by 3-5 years and resulting in cost over-run....
> 
> I think in this 8.63 billion $ we should order 17 Type 26 frigate and let 2,2 warship to be build by both GRSE and MDL...thats enough for them...they don't really have the capability to fulfill the order book that they have and the new ships that are planned...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> MDL is still busy with Shivalik class frigate and all the kolkatta class DDG are not yet delivered...they also haven't delivered any of the Scorpenes and it looks like they will get busy with P75I after this....After this they also got 4 follow on DDG order...
> 
> GRSE is busy with 4 P28 ASW corvette and followed by 8 P28A ASW corvettes and 8 LCUs.
> 
> *In addition to all this all the missile boats are getting old and according to some reports around 16-20 guided missile corvettes might be ordered afterall you will have to replace these old ones...They can be shared by both GRSE and MDL...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Veer-class missile boat_



It is the cost of the boat along with the missile systems and the sensors.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Yeah i know....the funny thing is european missile and radar are very costly...


----------



## lepziboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Yeah i know....the funny thing is european missile and radar are very costly...



i thought the money that is sanctioned by MOD already includes midlife refit?


----------



## DMLA

New Vik pics:





































Source: kuleshovoleg's galleries

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sudhir007

Navy packs a punch with stealth frigate | idrw.org

India is all set to add another swift but silent lethal punch to its blue-water arsenalby inducting a new stealth frigate with weapons and sensors for three-dimensional warfare.

The 3,970-tonne INS Teg frigate, armed with the 290-km BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles among other weapon systems, will be commissioned into the Indian Navy at Yantar shipyard at Kaliningrad in Russia on Friday morning. 

Taking its name from the short, single-edged curved swords traditionally used by the Sikhs, INS Teg will be inducted in the presence of Southern Naval Command chief Vice-Admiral K N Sushil. Commanded by Captain Rakesh Kumar Dahiya, the frigate will sail with a crew of 24 officers and 229 sailors.

The other two stealth frigates, INS Tarkash and INS Trikand, ordered from Russia under a $1.15-billion contract inked in 2006, will follow in September, 2012, and July, 2013, said sources.

With an operating range of 4,500 nautical miles, these Teg-class frigates can handle many threats in all the three dimensions &#8211; air, surface and underwater. These warships pack more power than the earlier three Talwar-class frigates inducted from Russia in 2003-04, equipped as they are with BrahMos land-attack missiles, surface-to-air missiles, AK-630 close-in weapon systems, torpedoes, anti-submarine rockets and an upgraded multi-role combat suite.

The 125-metre-long INS Teg, which can operate an anti-submarine or early-warning helicopter from its deck, has innovative design features to ensure reduction in its radar cross-section, infra-red, magnetic and acoustic signatures as well as radiated underwater noise to enhance its stealthy nature.

Powered by advanced gas-turbine propulsion plants for speeds of 30 knots, the warship is also equipped with complex automated systems for NBC (nuclear, biological and chemical) defence and damage control. These three frigates and aircraft carrier INS Vikramditya (Admiral Gorshkov), which will be inducted from Russia in early-2013 under a revised refit cost of $2.33 billion, are the only warships among the 50 ordered by the Navy that will come from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigest

this is a aticle


----------



## SamantK

DMLA said:


> New Vik pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: kuleshovoleg's galleries



It looks almost ready 

And congrats everyone on INS Teg being inducted today... great year for Indian Defence and we are not even half-way through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dineshmadras

Hi 
ARK means Arakkaonam, a place in Tamilnadu, India. There is a naval base called INS rajali in Arakkonam. It is my hometown, I hope to get a glimpse very soon.

Dinesh 


Abingdonboy said:


> Holy SH!T!! Great find!! I didn't expect to see pics of fully painted IN P-8I for a while- handed to US they sure are masters of efficiency. Yeah regarding the refuelling probe no one ever said it would come with a probe but we can see the markings are there for boom refuelling and I expect the same for C-17. I believe it is very likely (unless MoD are feeling very foolish on day) that requirement for next gen refeulong tanker will be to have both types of refuelling capability so they can service the entire Indian armed forces aviation fleet like FrAF tankers.
> 
> 
> + interesting that they've painted the nose cone- wasn't on any of the promos like this- I assume an IN request. And does anyone know what "ARK" on the tail means, it seems to be on the tail of many IN MPAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kirankumar299

Nice pics


----------



## Perceptron

*Indian Navy sets new base in Lakshadweep islands*
Kochi: India on Monday commissioned its first full-fledged naval base, INS Dweeprakshak, in Lakshadweep, for further strengthening its presence in the Arabian sea and extending its reach in the strategically important Indian Ocean Region.

Besides ensuring coastal security to the 36 islands in Lakshdweep archipelago, the base at Kavaratti island will also guard the sea lanes used by merchant ships and intelligence gathering, Southern Naval Commander Vice Admiral KN Sushil said while inaugurating the base.

"Lakshadweep islands form the maritime frontiers of our country on the western side. Commissioning of a full-fledged Naval Base is another milestone in the commitment of Indian Navy to maintain effective coastal surveillance and defence capability," Vice Admiral Sushil said.




Exhorting the crew of INS Dweeprakshak to do their utmost in discharge of their responsibilities, Admiral Sushil said the radar stations and other surveillance measures have also been put in place for monitoring the shipping traffic and intelligence gathering.

Navy has been operating a detachment at Kavaratti since early eighties, but the commissioning of a full-fledged base would ensure calibrated strengthening of assets and would enable the warships deployed on anti-piracy patrol to cover an extended area.

A firmer footing in the islands, which are spread out astride some of the busiest shipping lanes of the world, would provide the necessary wherewithal to the Indian Navy to discharge its responsibilities.

The base will be commanded by Captain SM Hanchinal, who will also function as Naval Officer-in-Charge Lakshadweep and Minicoy.

Also known as the tiniest Union Territory of India, Lakshadweep archipelago consists of 36 islands, 12 atolls, three reefs and five submerged banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

nice pictures guys!tomorrow i will be posting the picture of P-8I yesterday i was going to seattle and i saw it parked near the road!even my cousin was surprised.i think they were installing the radar because they covered the dome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

lepziboy said:


> nice pictures guys!tomorrow i will be posting the picture of P-8I yesterday i was going to seattle and i saw it parked near the road!even my cousin was surprised.i think they were installing the radar because they covered the dome



Any updates?


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

guys i have some insider info which speaks volumes about our R&D mechanisms...

The source worked on Arihant and confided to me that the team at BARC designed and produced a miniaturized reactor for the submarine. However it was while at the actual fitting of the prototype they realized that the dimensions were wrong and it wouldn't fit!

this led to a delay of approximately 2 years to the project wth!

sad if true.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

russellpeters said:


> guys i have some insider info which speaks volumes about our R&D mechanisms...
> 
> The source worked on Arihant and confided to me that the team at BARC designed and produced a miniaturized reactor for the submarine. However it was while at the actual fitting of the prototype they realized that the dimensions were wrong and it wouldn't fit!
> 
> this led to a delay of approximately 2 years to the project wth!
> 
> sad if true.



What a crappy Grandma's tale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^^ +1, utter BS. These guys aren't armatures or idiots who would make such a foolish mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Abingdonboy said:


> Any updates?



we`ll go tomorrow.it was raining hard for the past week so tomorrow i promise for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## russellpeters

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^^ +1, utter BS. These guys aren't armatures or idiots who would make such a foolish mistake.



well i am not saying its true or anything but i know the person for about ten years and he is not the person who would lie.

secondly some depts of BARC are really phucked up. You know it when you see an electrical engineer with no science background become the HOD of the Nuclear Research Lab. the guy has not published a paper in his fricking life.

You know when you hear the Director (yes the Director) apologizing to senior researchers whose promotions have been held for 5 years because of these guys. I have lived in the BARC residential complex, i know and hear all the **** that happens there. probably its a government department after all, and the politics. any way it is not a very rosy picture.

honestly TIFR is a better research agency than BARC. maybe the areas are different but the quality is way better. 

Anyway i am going to let the matter rest since i have no producable evidence. but hey no smoke with out fire.

sorry if off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

INS Vindhyagiri, ruined in a fire, will be destroyed by Navy


Mumbai: For nearly 16 months, the INS Vindhyagiri has been anchored at the Mumbai harbour, decaying away, with ammunition within, according to the Navy. Attempts to remove the ammunition would come with serious risks of explosion, the Navy has said in the Bombay High Court. In response, the court has said the ship can be destroyed.

The Vindhyagiri caught fire when it collided with a merchant vessel near the Mumbai harbour last year. The warship, which was commissioned in the early 80s, had taken a group of officers and their families for a picnic at sea. On its way back, it hit another ship leaving the harbor. Nobody was injured but the Vindhyagiri was virtually ruined. A hole in its starboard or right side saw water gushing into the ship; a fire extended to the engine and boiler rooms.

So the Navy asked the Bombay High Court for permission to destroy the warship. The court's permission was needed because the Army has asked for compensation from the owner of the MV Nordlake, the Cyprus-flagged ship that collided with the Vindhyagiri.


"The dockyard where INS Vindhyagiri is presently grounded is occupied by several other naval warships. There are other merchant vessels that also ply into the city port which is in the same vicinity. Keeping such ammunition is unsafe and may cause risk to the other ships," the Navy said in its application.

"It is imperative not only in national interest, but also in the interest of the safety of life and property in the vicinity that the naval ship be disposed of in the mode and manner that authorities destroy old and decommissioned ships," the navy said in court.


INS Vindhyagiri, ruined in a fire, will be destroyed by Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ The IN really needs to quicken its move to other major bases on the Western coast as Mumbai is getting to congested for naval ships and is a high value city anyway which isn't smart to have a major IN base there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ The IN really needs to quicken its move to other major bases on the Western coast as Mumbai is getting to congested for naval ships and is a high value city anyway which isn't smart to have a major IN base there.



yeah i never get that part, why do we have a naval base in mumbai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *India has acquired a carrier from Russia and is seeking to equip it with modern systems, perhaps even those produced by Israel*
> 
> The significant increase in the strength of the Indian army in the coming years may result in new deals with several of Israel's defense industries. India has acquired a Russian aircraft carrier, which it will receive at the start of 2013. India is also seeking to equip this carrier with several systems that are not part of the deal with Moscow...



Israel Defense | Profit Potential for Israel


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> Israel Defense | Profit Potential for Israel



Well, to start with: the 3-D Search Radar from ELTA and Barak missiles are already part of the outfitting...............



russellpeters said:


> yeah i never get that part, why do we have a naval base in mumbai....



Because it has been there for years and years; over a century in fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN's P-8I "Neptune" being tested in US:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

Watch the Teg at 1.15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Air Combat Capability of Navy*
The combat capability of Sea Harriers has been enhanced through a midlife upgrade. Adequate stocks of arms and ammunition exist forthe existing aircraft carrier. Fifteen new MiG 29K fighter aircraft have been inducted for carrier borne operations. These aircraft will operate from INS Vikramaditya, which is planned for induction in December 2012. Contract has been concluded for acquisition of additional 29 MiG 29K fighter aircraft to strengthen the air combat capability of the Navy.

This information was given by Minister of Defence Shri A K Antony in a written reply to Shri Purnmasi Ram in Lok Sabha today. 

PK/NN 
(Release ID :83708)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*NAVY*
1.
Fleet Tanker
55,279,455
(Euro 41,563,500)
23.04.2008
2.
Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance Anti Submarine Warfare Aircraft
641,260,500
01.01.2009
3.
Fleet Tanker under Option Clause
55,279,455
(Euro 41,563,500)
31.03.2009
4.
Air Route Surveillance Radar (ARSR)
11,164,800
06.11.2009
5.
Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV)
80,774,390
04.03.2010
Total = US $ 843,758,600
Grand Total = US $ 4,279,242,300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

India Inducts 15 MiG-29Ks for Carrier Operations | Defense News | defensenews.com

Fifteen new Russian-made MiG-29K fighter jets have been inducted for Indian Navy carrier-borne operations, Indian Defence Minister, A.K. Antony told the country&#8217;s Parliament. These aircraft will operate from the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, formerly called the Admiral Gorshkov when in Russian service, which is planned for induction in December.

Antony also said a contract has been concluded to acquire an additional 29 MiG-29Ks to strengthen the air combat capability of the Navy.

India placed an order for 16 MiG-29Ks for $650 million in 2004 to be used on the Russian-made Vikramaditya. A repeat order for $1.5 billion was placed in early 2010 to purchase the 29 additional MiG-29Ks. The Vikramaditya is undergoing a refit in Russia

A trainer version of the MiG-29K, which was part of the aircraft carrier deal, crashed June 23, 2011, in southern Russia, killing its two-member crew. Although no details are known of the probe into the crash. the finalization of the contract for additional MiG-29Ks suggests Indian officials are satisfied with the aircraft, said an Indian Defence Ministry official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

India inducts 15 MiG-29Ks for carrier operations

May 21, 2012
Combined reports

Fifteen new Russian-made MiG-29K fighter jets have been inducted for Indian Navy carrier-borne operations, Indian Defence Minister, A.K. Antony told the country&#8217;s Parliament. 


These aircraft will operate from the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, formerly called the Admiral Gorshkov when in Russian service, which is planned for induction in December.



Antony also said a contract has been concluded to acquire an additional 29 MiG-29Ks to strengthen the air combat capability of the Navy.



India placed an order for 16 MiG-29Ks for $650 million in 2004 to be used on the Russian-made Vikramaditya. A repeat order for $1.5 billion was placed in early 2010 to purchase the 29 additional MiG-29Ks. The Vikramaditya is undergoing a refit in Russia.



A trainer version of the MiG-29K, which was part of the aircraft carrier deal, crashed June 23, 2011, in southern Russia, killing its two-member crew. Although no details are known of the probe into the crash. the finalization of the contract for additional MiG-29Ks suggests Indian officials are satisfied with the aircraft, said an Indian Defence Ministry official.



India inducts 15 MiG-29Ks for carrier operations | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Coast Guard inducts Dornier aircraft*

*Coast Guard inducts Dornier aircraft*

Kolkata, May 23 (IANS) In a bid to enhance its capability in West Bengal and Odisha, the Coast Guard Wednesday inducted a new Dornier aircraft with state-of-art sensors and equipment into its fleet.

Inspector General K.C. Pande formally inducted the Hindustan Aeronautics ltd (HAl) built aircraft at a function at the Coast Guard Air Enclave in Dum Dum.


The aircraft is third of the series of 12 Dornier aircraft and is equipped with advanced and sophisticated navigational and communication sensors as well as equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Rajput class destroyer in subic,philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

According to Sengupta, this is S-5...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Series of radars along Gujarat coast to strengthen Coast Guard's realm - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manojb

Video of INS Satpuda in Hindi


INS ??????? : ???? ?? ?????? ??? ????


" ek ghante me 500 roti banane wale machine se kaun muqabla karerga?"  classic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Google image of IAC-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

sudhir007 said:


> Google image of IAC-1



This Image is 1yr old and now the runway is almost ready and it may go for sea trail by end of Sept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subincb

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> This Image is 1yr old and now the runway is almost ready and it may go for sea trail by end of Sept.


 
Are you talking of IAC??? Its almost in the same shape even now. September may be but after 2 years or so if all goes well.


----------



## surya kiran

Not sure if this got posted somewhere else...but say hello to the beauty of the Indian Ocean

[video]http://www.youtube.com/B6357gsvAr0[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Interesting news for IN?



> *Super Hornets will be able to launch their own UAVs*
> 
> ...*Among the potential improvements for jet models E and F is the ability to launch and control unmanned aerial vehicles.* Boeing engineers are working on the development of avionics that would allow Super Hornets could take along a drone similar to the latest version of the Insitu ScanEagle UAV, dubbed "compressed-carriage Scan Eagle," in a small compartment on the plane, said Mike Gibbons, vice president of operations for the F/A-18 jets and growlers E/A-18G company.
> 
> A Super Hornet pilot can here a while launching the drone from a safe distance from a target on the ground, like the ScanEagle, direct it and access the data in real time with the target drone, Gibbons said...
> 
> ...*While Boeing has no official contracts to install these features in any of its Super Hornets, is conducting research and development to ensure that she can do so if a client requests*.
> 
> "When international customers buy the Super Hornets, can adapt it to their needs," as they evolve, taking advantage of new features that Boeing is investigating, said Chris Chadwick, director of the division of Boeing military aircraft during a meeting with journalists on June 7.
> 
> Boeing expects this upgrade, "Flight Plan" will keep the jet as an option for "high performance, low cost" for countries seeking to replace its fleet of F/A-18 Hornet existing - *or new customers in the East East and Asia...*



Google Übersetzer





> *IAI and Airbus Negotiate*
> 
> IAI and Airbus are negotiating with several countries for the procurement of the cargo aircraft equipped with early warning systems
> 
> Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) and Airbus are currently in the midst of negotiating with at least three countries for the procurement of the C-295 cargo aircraft, which is equipped with an early-warning system produced by Elta...
> 
> ...Now, as stated, contacts are underway with *at least three countries that have shown an interest* in the advanced early-warning system onboard Airbuss platform.
> 
> IAI and Airbus are offering different variants of the aircraft, with emphasis on certain sensors in order to meet client demand. *Airbus is offering the aircraft armed with anti-ship missiles*...



IAI and Airbus Negotiate


These upgrade developments will be available by the time IN would induct IAC2, which makes them a possible offer for the Super Hornets Boeing offers for that carrier, especially to compete the F35C.
Similarly, Elta could now not only offer the expensive G550 Phalcon AWACS to IN for their shore based AWACS requirement, but also this more cost-effective and comparable offer to the E-2D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

-------------------


----------



## Abingdonboy

Good little vid on INS Satpura- don't like the title of the vid but still a pretty cool and rare look into an INS.


India prepares to counter China's clout with INS Satpura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keerthan

any updates on kolkata class destroyers induction man there are running realy late behind the shedule.
MDL is delaying alot of key projects its time to give orders to pvt shipyards like pipapav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IIRC, going by most recent reports, we are looking at October/September 2012 for induction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## keerthan

i have a question is our TEG class frigate more powerful and capable than F22P frigates of pakistan


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

keerthan said:


> i have a question is our TEG class frigate more powerful and capable than F22P frigates of pakistan


Yes.
123456789

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

When are we inducting Kamorta corvette? Don't think we have started sea trials yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keerthan

fateh71 said:


> When are we inducting Kamorta corvette? Don't think we have started sea trials yet.



one one will be inducted by the end of year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## keerthan

Does anybody know how is pipapav offshore patrol vessel construction going on any news plz post it..........????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Indian Minister Rejects Charges Connected With Sub Deal*


NEW DELHI &#8212; Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee, the ruling United Progressive Alliance Party&#8217;s presidential nominee, has denied accusations from a prominent social activist who said Mukherjee has been slow to look into charges of corruption involving India&#8217;s purchase of Scorpene submarines.

Arvind Kejriwal, an associate of Anna Hazare, who has been spearheading a movement against corruption in public life here, has demanded an inquiry into the charges against Mukherjee ahead of the July 19 presidential election.

In a June 17 news conference, Kejriwal noted the Scorpene deal was contracted with France in 2005, when Mukherjee was defense minister, but Mukherjee has failed to investigate allegations of kickbacks paid to Indian officials in connection with the deal.

&#8220;The president&#8217;s post is the highest constitutional office of the country, and the person donning it must be aboveboard and free from any allegation,&#8221; Kejriwal said.

Denying the charges, Mukherjee said June 18 that the allegations were &#8220;false, self-seeking, mala-fide and made with ulterior motive and lacking any form of responsibility.&#8221;

State-owned Mazagon Docks Ltd. is building the six Scorpenes at its Mumbai shipyard under license from France&#8217;s DCNS.

The submarines were due for delivery beginning this year under a $3.9 billion agreement between India and France. However, the delivery has been delayed to 2015, and the cost of the project has gone up by nearly $1 billion.

Indian Minister Rejects Charges Connected With Sub Deal | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## keerthan

6 Qing class submarines which pakistan navy is getting.
i saw in some news is the biggest conventional submarine in world won't that be a threat to our navy they will be getting it before we get 1st scorpene submarine.
how will indian navy counter this threat.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Naval ship repair yard gets new machine shop - The Times of India*


KOCHI: A machine shop was inaugurated on Friday at the Naval Ship Repair Yard (NSRY), Kochi as part of its modernization drive to cater to advanced platforms and expansion of the Indian Navy. 

At present, NRSY undertakes maintenance and repair of warships and other craft of Southern Naval Command and visiting ships. 

It was inaugurated by 82-year-old P K Ponnappan Pillai who retired as the first principal foreman of the yard in 1991. Vice Admiral Satish Soni, flag officer commanding in chief, Southern Naval Command was present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

âINS Viraat visit attests to strong Oman-India tiesâ | Oman Observer

India&#8217;s only aircraft carrier, the Indian Naval Ship Viraat, sailed into Port Sultan Qaboos here yesterday on its maiden port call &#8212; a visit that attested to the strategic nature of relations between the two friendly countries, a top naval official said.
Captain Ajendra Bahadur Singh, Commanding Officer of INS Viraat, said the two-day port visit engendered &#8220;deep pride and honour&#8221; in the roughly 1,000-strong complement of officers and sailors on board the Indian Navy&#8217;s flagship.
&#8220;It is with a deep sense of honour and privilege that we have come here to Muscat,&#8221; Capt Singh told journalists on the aircraft deck of INS Viraat, flanked by his senior colleagues as well as pilots of the impressive array of fighter aircraft and helicopters on board the carrier. &#8220;We have a great bilateral relationship with the Sultanate of Oman. For this very reason, this ship is here,&#8221; he added.
*INS Viraat is accompanied by the stealth frigate INS Talwar and indigenously built guided missile frigate INS Ganga on its historic visit to the Sultanate. During the two days at berth, all three ships will take on supplies of
fuel and rations before the trio return to the Indian Ocean as part of their current deployment.*
Commissioned into the Indian Navy on May 12, 1987, INS Viraat operates the short-take-off fighter aircraft Sea Harriers with vertical landing capability, and the antisubmarine helicopter Sea King 42B and Chetak helicopters for search 1340298515026827700 and rescue purposes.
For self-defence, the carrier is equipped with an anti-missile defence system and long-range surveillance system integrated with a Maritime Domain Awareness network with other fleet ships and shore headquarters. These surveillance systems and sensors of the integral air assets and other screen ships of the formation enable INS Viraat to maintain an enhanced surveillance bubble around the force.
*The Sea Harrier fighters are equipped with anti-shipping missiles (AShM), long-range beyond visual range air-to-air missiles (AAM), bombs and rockets. The Sea King helicopters are equipped with long-range radar, ESM suite, dunking Sonar and sonobuoys. Armaments carried by this helicopter include anti-submarine torpedoes, depth charges and anti-shipping missiles (AShM).*
The ship is manned by approximately 140 officers and 1400 sailors and has facilities and amenities to cater for requirements of all personnel onboard.
*Accompanying INS Viraat are frigates INS Talwar and INS Ganga of the Carrier Task Group. While Ganga has been indigenously built, Talwar was built in Russia according to Indian design requirements. Both Talwar and Ganga are manned by around 30 officers and 300 sailors each.
INS Talwar is fitted with long-range air survelliance radar and credible sonar for detection of submarines. INS Talwar carries one Air Early Warning (AEW) helicopter Kamov 31 as a force multiplier against air threats. The arsenal on board Talwar include long-range anti-shipping hypersonic cruise missiles, medium-range anti-aircraft and anti-missile surface-to-air missile (SAM) system, medium-range gun, close-in weapon system, anti-submarine rockets and torpedoes. Talwar is being commanded 1340298530016829200 by Captain S K Chauhan.*
*INS Ganga is armed with guided missiles, medium-range gun, anti-missile defence SAM system, close-in weapon system, anti-submarine torpedoes and a state-of-the-art towed array sonar. Ganga has been designed to carry two Sea King 42B anti-submarine helicopters. The frigate is commanded by Captain B R Prakash.*
Underscoring the friendly nature of the visit, INS Viraat will be open to the general public (Omanis and Indian nationals only) from 10 am to 4 pm today. Visitors are required to carry proof of identity when they arrive at the Main Gate of Port Sultan Qaboos. Shuttle buses will be available to ferry the visitors from the Jibroo yard to the dock where the carrier is at berth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indian Navy year wise planned induction (not a complete list) till 2015:

2012 - INS Chakra (SSN), INS Teg (frigate), INS Sahyadri (frigate), INS Kamorta (corvette), INS Kolkata (destroyer), INS Vikramaditya (AC), INS Arihant (SSBN), INS Tarkash (frigate)

2013 - INS Trikand (frigate), INS Kochi (destroyer), INS Kadmatt (corvette)

2014 - INS Chennai (destroyer), INS Kiltan (corvette)

2015 - INS Kavaratti (corvette), 1 Scorpene submarine, INS Arindham (SSBN), INS Vikrant (AC)



IF SOMEONE HAS ANY INFORMATION ON SARYU CLASS OPVs & OPVs BUILT BY PIPAVAV, PLEASE SHARE IT HERE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*How Indian Navy is expanding and modernizing | NDTV.com*


New Delhi: Last fortnight, Vikramaditya, formerly Adm. Gorshkov, a 45,000-tonne displacement aircraft carrier built in Russia began its sea trials, six months before it is handed over to the Indian Navy on December 4, the Navy Day.

Last week, four frontline warships finished a port call in Shanghai at the end of a sustained overseas deployment as part of India's 'Look East' Policy. The four Indian Navy ships, Rana, Shivalik, Karmukh and Shakti, under the command of Rear Admiral P Ajit Kumar, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet are on an operational deployment to the South China Sea and North West Pacific. Earlier in the deployment, the first bi-lateral maritime exercise between India and Japan 'JIMEX 12' (Japan India Maritime Exercise) was conducted, coinciding with the commemoration of 60 years of diplomatic relations between India and Japan.

According to the Indian Navy, even as the four ships of the Eastern Fleet are in the South China Sea, another ship, INS Savitri is currently in Port Victoria, Seychelles. INS Savitri will participate in the National Day celebrations of Seychelles and thereafter be deployed for about two months to undertake surveillance of the Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZ) of Seychelles and Mauritius. 


The Indian Navy continues to maintain one Dornier aircraft in Seychelles to provide aerial surveillance for the Seychelles EEZ. Another Dornier aircraft is actively flying from Maldives to meet Maldivian requirements of EEZ surveillance and anti-piracy patrols. 

INS Tabar, is on a sustained deployment in the Gulf of Aden on convoy escort and anti-piracy patrol.

Four ships of the Western Fleet have just begun on an overseas deployment to Horn of Africa, Red Sea and the Western Mediterranean under the command of Rear Admiral AR Karve, Flag Officer Commanding, Western Fleet.

Suddenly, the Indian Navy is the service to watch out for. 

Quietly, it has gathered pace in acquisition and modernisation together. Currently it is in the middle of a planned expansion designed to cater to emerging maritime security challenges in the Indian Ocean Region and beyond.

For instance, in April, India's latest naval base, INS Dweeprakshak(Island protector) was put into operation at Kavaratti in Lakshawadeep, the tiny island chain, southwest Kerala. Although the Indian navy has had a small presence on the strategically important islands for the past decade, its decision to open a permanent base emanated from recent incidents of piracy very close to these islands. At least 100 pirates were caught and several piracy attempts foiled in the vicinity by the Indian Navy in recent times.

In a statement, the Navy said: "Indian Navy has been operating a detachment at Kavaratti since early eighties. With the commissioning of INS Dweeprakshak, the island territories would see calibrated strengthening of assets in step with their growing relevance to the security calculus of the Nation. A firmer footing in the islands, which are spread outside some of the busiest shipping lanes of the world, would provide the necessary wherewithal to the Indian Navy to discharge its responsibilities suitably. Indian Naval Warships on patrol would now extend their reach farther with base support from INS Dweeprakshak." 

The establishment of this base is in keeping with the announcement made by the Chief of Naval Staff, Adm.Nirmal Verma. "The Navy is also in the process offsetting up Operational Turn Around (OTR) bases, Forward Operating Bases and Naval Air Enclaves along the coast which would enhance the reach and sustainability of our surveillance effort. In 2011the Navy has provided a renewed impetus and focus towards creation of operational and administrative infrastructure in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands and the Lakshadweep and Minicoy Islands. These islands are the country's strategic outposts and augmentation of the facilities would enhance our reach and enable extended presence in the area," he had said in December2011.

The Navy's long-term Maritime Capabilities Perspective Plan in fact has identified a mix of two major roles for the force: One, the traditional blue water operational capability and two, a plan to effectively counter threats closer to the coast.

According to the report of the Standing Committee on Defence, tabled in Parliament in the last week of April, the Navy's short-term plan has the following objectives:

- Augment airborne maritime surveillance, strike, Anti Submarine Warfare and air defence capability through induction of shore-based aircraft, integral helos, carrier based aircraft, space based AIS and UAVs, along with suitable weapons and sensors.

- Develop ASW (anti-submarine warfare) capability through induction of suitable platforms, weapons and sensors. 

- Build adequate standoff capability for sea lift and Expeditionary Operations to achieve desired power projection force levels, influence events ashore and undertake Military Operations Other Than War.

- Induct assets and develop suitable infrastructure to augment forces available for Low Intensity Maritime Operations (LIMO), protection of off- shore assets and Coastal Security framework. 

- Induct force multipliers like satellite based global communications, reconnaissance and network enabled platforms to achieve Battle-Space dominance capability and perform network centric operations. 

- Induct state-of-the-art equipment and specialised platforms for Special Forces to enhance niche capabilities to conduct Maritime Intervention Operations and other envisaged roles. 

- Develop support infrastructure in island territories to support the planned force levels as well as support infrastructure for ships/submarines/aircrafts at ports and airbases.

Given the extensive plans presented to the Parliament, it is evident now that the Indian Navy is in the middle of its most ambitious expansion plan in the past three decades. Senior officers point out that the Indian Navy's perspective-planning in terms of 'force-levels' is now driven by a conceptual shift from 'numbers' of platforms -- that is, from the old 'bean-counting' philosophy -- to one that concentrates on 'capabilities'. 

Naval HQ says 50 modern ships are currently on order with majority being built Indian shipyards. The Parliament's Standing Committee on Defence was informed last month that while Indian shipyards have made remarkable progress in building hulls and associated equipment but still lags behind in building and manufacturing weapons and sensors.

Traditionally the Indian navy has sourced most of its ships from the former Soviet Union but over the past decade, defence planners have leaned hard on Indian shipbuilding yards to deliver a variety of warship for the Indian Navy.

Two stealth ships-INS Shivalik and INS Satpura-- commissioned recently have been designed and built by public sector Mazgaon Docks Limited. The order books of India's oldest government-owned shipbuilders are full with the Navy wanting four more such guided missile frigates over the next five years.

There are more acquisitions in the pipeline. They include: four anti-submarine corvettes, four guided missile destroyers, three stealth frigates, six Scorpene submarines (being built at Mazgaon Docks with French technology and help) and two nuclear-powered submarines.

India's conventional diesel-powered submarine fleet is down to single digits right now but with the Russian-built Nerpa class nuclear submarine (leased for a decade) joining service earlier this year, the submarine arm has got a major boost. But the biggest force accretion in recent years has come in the form of Boeing Pi-8long range maritime reconnaissance (LRMR) plane that gives the Indian Navy a reach and capability to mount surveillance way beyond its traditional areas of influence.

According to its near-term plans, the Indian Navy has ambitions to become a three Battle Carrier Groups force by 2020.

While it's most prestigious acquisition-Russian Aircraft Carrier Admiral Gorshkov, to be renamed INS Vikramaditya-is likely to be inducted into the fleet latest by March 2013, one more carrier being built indigenously will most likely join the service by 2015.

Currently India operates a lone Aircraft Carrier, INS Viraat, a British-built 1960s vintage ship that is on an extended lease of life thanks to the Navy's innovative engineers and planners.

Vikramaditya, once inducted, will give India the much needed edge in its maritime capabilities since it will come with the latest MiG-29 K series of aircraft. Indian Naval Aviators are already hard at work training themselves on the planes but away from the ship. 

Defence Minister AK Antony in fact told the Naval Commanders conference last month: "India's strategic location in the Indian Ocean and the professional capability of our Navy bestows upon us a natural ability to play a leading role in ensuring peace and stability in the Indian Ocean Region." 

Little wonder than the US wants India and especially the Indian Navy to play a major role in its quest to form new and lasting regional alliances in Asia as articulated by visiting secretary of defence Leon Panetta.

(This article was originally written for a defence magazine 'Purple Beret')

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

*India plans to operate two carriers any given time: Navy chief*

New Delhi, June 25: India is planning to operate at least two aircraft carriers at any given time, once its indigenous programme for such large warships is complete.
This was stated by Indian Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma in an address delivered at the International Institute for Strategic Studies at London today.

Verma, who is in Britain on a three-day bilateral visit, informed the gathering that "the indigenous aircraft carrier programme is planned to be a continuing process over the next decade-plus, with the Indian Navy's medium term aim being to have at least two fully operational and combat worthy carriers available at any given time."

The Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) is under construction at the public sector Cochin Shipyard in the southern Indian state of Kerala. The keel laying for the first IAC, christened INS Vikrant and to weigh about 45,000 tonnes, was done in February 2009 and it is likely to join the Indian Navy service by 2016, as per the revised construction schedule.

India also plans to build another, larger IAC that will weigh about 65,000 tonnes and is likely to be called INS Vishal.

It is already operating the ageing INS Viraat, which has completed close to 53 years of naval service having been HMS Hermes in the British Royal Navy before being bought by India in 1987. Viraat, which has already completed 25 years of service in the Indian Navy, is expected to retire after INS Vikrant is inducted.

Moreover, the Russian-origin INS Vikramaditya (erstwhile Russian Navy's Admiral Gorshkov) is undergoing sea trials ahead of its induction into the Indian Navy in December this year.

Expressing pride in India's progress along the road of indigenous shipbuilding, Admiral Verma said the Indian Navy had articulated a perspective plan for development of the force up to 2027, a plan that was *"capability-based rather than threat-based".*

On the emerging global geopolitical scenario, the Indian Navy chief said, *"The global gaze is focusing increasingly on the Asia-Pacific region which underlines the significance of the Indian Ocean in global security affairs."*

Painting a picture of an intensely competitive and dynamic Asia, the admiral stressed the need to develop and prepare accordingly.

He drew the attention of those gathered to the possible state of affairs in 2025, saying,* "By the year 2025, three of the world's four largest economies will be in Asia. The region is also recognised as the primary loci of ostensible non-state threats in the world. Juxtaposed with these entities are three of the world's four largest Armies, and atleast four declared nuclear weapon states."*

Regarding the improving resource allocation to the Indian Navy in India's carefully controlled defence budget, he observed that *"there is an increasing realisation that the destiny of our nation is entwined with our maritime destiny."*

Verma was speaking on 'Metamorphosis of Matters Maritime: An Indian Perspective'. (IANS)

India plans to operate two carriers any given time: Navy chief

*India plans to operate two carriers any given time: Navy chief*

New Delhi, June 25: India is planning to operate at least two aircraft carriers at any given time, once its indigenous programme for such large warships is complete.
This was stated by Indian Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma in an address delivered at the International Institute for Strategic Studies at London today.

Verma, who is in Britain on a three-day bilateral visit, informed the gathering that "the indigenous aircraft carrier programme is planned to be a continuing process over the next decade-plus, with the Indian Navy's medium term aim being to have at least two fully operational and combat worthy carriers available at any given time."

The Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) is under construction at the public sector Cochin Shipyard in the southern Indian state of Kerala. The keel laying for the first IAC, christened INS Vikrant and to weigh about 45,000 tonnes, was done in February 2009 and it is likely to join the Indian Navy service by 2016, as per the revised construction schedule.

India also plans to build another, larger IAC that will weigh about 65,000 tonnes and is likely to be called INS Vishal.

It is already operating the ageing INS Viraat, which has completed close to 53 years of naval service having been HMS Hermes in the British Royal Navy before being bought by India in 1987. Viraat, which has already completed 25 years of service in the Indian Navy, is expected to retire after INS Vikrant is inducted.

Moreover, the Russian-origin INS Vikramaditya (erstwhile Russian Navy's Admiral Gorshkov) is undergoing sea trials ahead of its induction into the Indian Navy in December this year.

Expressing pride in India's progress along the road of indigenous shipbuilding, Admiral Verma said the Indian Navy had articulated a perspective plan for development of the force up to 2027, a plan that was *"capability-based rather than threat-based".*

On the emerging global geopolitical scenario, the Indian Navy chief said, *"The global gaze is focusing increasingly on the Asia-Pacific region which underlines the significance of the Indian Ocean in global security affairs."*

Painting a picture of an intensely competitive and dynamic Asia, the admiral stressed the need to develop and prepare accordingly.

He drew the attention of those gathered to the possible state of affairs in 2025, saying,* "By the year 2025, three of the world's four largest economies will be in Asia. The region is also recognised as the primary loci of ostensible non-state threats in the world. Juxtaposed with these entities are three of the world's four largest Armies, and atleast four declared nuclear weapon states."*

Regarding the improving resource allocation to the Indian Navy in India's carefully controlled defence budget, he observed that *"there is an increasing realisation that the destiny of our nation is entwined with our maritime destiny."*

Verma was speaking on 'Metamorphosis of Matters Maritime: An Indian Perspective'. (IANS)

India plans to operate two carriers any given time: Navy chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subincb

ÐÐ»Ð¾Ð³ ÐÑÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° ÐÐ»ÐµÐ³Ð° - INS Vikramaditya. Ð ÐÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐµ. ÐÑÐ½Ñ 2012.
new pics of Ins Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## keerthan

subincb said:


> Ð&#8216;Ð»Ð¾Ð³ Ð&#353;Ñ&#402;Ð»ÐµÑ&#710;Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð&#382;Ð»ÐµÐ³Ð° - INS Vikramaditya. Ð&#8217; Ð&#8216;ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¼Ð¾Ñ&#8364;Ðµ. Ð&#732;Ñ&#381;Ð½Ñ&#338; 2012.
> new pics of Ins Vikramaditya



Thanks for the pictures.
keep posting next pics as soon as you get.
once again thanks


----------



## -1o1-



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

P-17A:

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## arp2041

^^^ is it the final design?? It looks more & more stealthier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sr33jan

Looks cool...


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> ^^^ is it the final design?? It looks more & more stealthier.



This is what I've heard.


+ yeah with the new integrated mast with AESA MF-STAR looks great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> This is what I've heard.
> 
> 
> + yeah with the new integrated mast with AESA MF-STAR looks great!



does this mean deck will be fully covered & just the weapon system will be visible?

looks similar to swedish stealth frigates:






noob question - is there no walking space on these types of ships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> does this mean deck will be fully covered & just the weapon system will be visible?
> 
> looks similar to swedish stealth frigates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noob question - is there no walking space on these types of ships?




Walking decks are covered but still exist. And the P-17/P-17A are the largest stealth frigates on earth at ~7000 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> does this mean deck will be fully covered & just the weapon system will be visible?



If the graphic is correct, not all weapon systems will be covered or integrated, which is still an issue for the RCS reduction. The mast and antenna design on the other side is much improved!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

*India, Egypt to carry out naval exercises*

In their first engagement after the new establishment took over in Egypt, Indian and Egyptian navies will carry out a joint exercises in Alexandria.

Warships of the Mumbai-based western fleet of the Navy are on a westward deployment and will be visiting a number of countries after Egypt.

Indian warships will carry out a basic exercise with their Egyptian counterparts as part of the westward deployment of the naval fleet, Navy officials said here. 

This would be the first military engagement between Egypt and India after the newly-elected government has taken over there.

*Destroyer INS Mumbai, INS Trishul, INS Gomati and fleet tanker INS Aditya are under the command of Western Fleet commander Rear Admiral A R Karve and had made a port call at Djibouti before proceeding towards Alexandria in Egypt.

After the exercise in Egypt, the flotilla will move towards Spain.
*

During their stay in Spain, Navy Chief-designate Vice Admiral D K Joshi will also visit Madrid and meet the top leadership of the Spanish navy there.

Recently, incumbent Admiral Nirmal Verma had also visited Spain.

After Spain, these warships will visit France to hold their series of bilateral exchanges there. 


India, Egypt to carry out naval exercises | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

*Mazagon Dock may split order among 4*


> *The need to hasten implementation and avoid any further confrontation with other shipbuilding companies may see Mazagon Dock, Indias largest defence shipyard, split its ambitious Rs 1-lakh-crore naval order book among four major Indian private shipbuilders.* After Pipapav Defence, Mazagon is considering similar joint ventures with L&T, ABG Shipyard and Bharati Shipyard, say people in the know.
> 
> *Pipavav and Mazagon have already agreed on collaboration, but the agreement between the two does not have any exclusivity clause. Pipavav is the preferred partner, but Mazagon may also explore roping in others, considering the strategic nature of national security, said a senior official from one of these shipbuilding companies, on condition of anonymity.*
> 
> So far, however, no written communication has been issued to this effect.
> Last year, Mazagon had invited private shipbuilders to partner it in executing the mega warship orders, already delayed by seven-eight years. It had Mazagon had shortlisted four of the eight companies interested, before choosing Pipavav as the partner. The three companies that lost out complained to the defence ministry, alleging opaqueness in Pipavavs selection. T*he ministry put the joint venture on hold, saying fresh guidelines would be issued in this regard. However, in May, the ministry gave its approval to the Pipavav-Mazagon joint venture.*
> 
> However, considering the enormity of the contract, it may be difficult for just one vendor, Pipavav, to carry out the Navy warships projects of Rs 1 lakh crore. Therefore, *Mazagon Dock is considering forming joint ventures with each of the four companies approved by the ministry to carry out the defence orders and expressions of interest for these would be invited soon. A Mazagon Dock official, on condition of anonymity, told Business Standard, The plan is very fluid at the moment, but details are being worked out.*
> 
> Mazagon Dock did not reply to a query sent to it.
> 
> *The procedure being considered is now possible, after the government had removed the exclusivity norm, making such joint ventures open for all government-approved defence shipbuildersBG Shipyard, Bharati Shipyard, L&T and Pipavav.*
> 
> An official from one of the shipbuilders said, This is definitely a good opportunity for us to get a share of this large order. Its impossible for a joint venture to complete the order in the given timeframe. With multiple ventures and the work being split, the process would gain speed.
> 
> As on March 31, ABG Shipyard had an order book of Rs 16,000 crore, to be executed over three-five years. Pipavav has an order book of about Rs 7,000 crore, while Bharati Shipyards order book stands at Rs 6,500 crore. With the Mazagon order book of Rs 1 lakh crore being split between the four companies, the revenue and profitability of these companies would get a boost, albeit over a long period of time.
> 
> The Mazagon projects would also help private shipbuilders boost revenue, aiding the shipping sector, which is recording a scarcity in new orders. The ministrys nod to the Mazagon-Pipavav joint venture has also cleared the path for other government-owned defence shipyards like Hindustan Shipyard, Cochin Shipyard and Garden Reach Works in Kolkata to seek similar joint ventures for defence orders. *The overall defence order book is estimated at a whopping Rs 1,60,000 crore, to be delivered over four-five years.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -1o1-

*THIS IS OUR NAVY*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some kick a$$ equipment on display- rotary wing assets are really letting IN down though can't wait to see IN MH-60Rs opertaing off IN ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

US Wants Significant Naval Ties With India To Protect Sea Lanes


Recognising India s growing maritime power, the United States wants to maintain a 'significant' relationship with India to help provide a stable and secure international shipping lane. With the largest and the fastest growing navy in the Indian Ocean Region, the US surely cannot secure the vast IOR on it's own.

India will be providing staff personnel for the ongoing Rim of the Pacific Exercise (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise which is to be held on June 27th till August 7th. India and 21 other nations are participating in what is described as the world's largest international maritime exercise which will be held in and around the Hawaiian Islands with 42 ships, six submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel.

"The partnerships we are building during the RIM exercise is exactly why we want to maintain our relationship with India to help provide a stable and secure international commerce through the sea lanes," Vice Admiral Gerald Beaman, commander of the US Third Fleet and RIMPAC, said. "So I believe our relationship with India will remain significant through the coming years," Beaman said noting that India and the US have been doing a large number of bilateral military exercises in recent years.

With 22 different nations participating, the exercise in the coming years can expand in a coalition environment. However, Vice Admiral Gerald Beaman was quick to point out that the objective of the exercise was not to build a coalition of the East Asia Pacific rim nations on the lines of NATO, minus China, which was not invited to participate for reasons that the US commander was at a loss to explain.

The RIMPAC exercise has grown in size from three participating nations in 1971 to 22 this year, Beaman said: "It's just whoever - likeminded nations trying to get training value out of working in a coalition."

"The significance for, I think, all 21 other nations for India s participation is again to build the relationships," he said pointing out that the theme for RIMPAC 2012 is "Capable, Adaptive Partners." "We are trying to develop those partnerships," he said, so that "we know what we can bring to the table in the event of a crisis or a natural disaster, and we can rely on each other to assist.

The earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan over a year ago was one clear example of the benefits of having participated in exercises, Beaman said.

Defence News - US Wants Significant Naval Ties With India To Protect Sea Lanes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## subincb

Video on INS Vikramaditya

http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=26768738&id=162688800&hash=c487d0c7f8f52110
Courtesy Snaik from BR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Navy plans Rs 10,000 crore worth expansion of Karwar base



New Delhi: The Navy is planning a major expansion of its strategic Karwar naval base in Karnataka where it will berth its Russian-origin aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov and carry out military aircraft operations.

The Navy plans to deploy the Admiral Gorshkov, Scorpene submarines and a number of surface ships at the base after the completion of the over Rs 10,000 crore project there.

A proposal in this regard is expected to be moved before the Cabinet Committee on Security chaired by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for final approval, sources told PTI here.

Project Seabird Phase IIA work will involve construction of a wide range of new facilities and augmentation of certain existing facilities involving an outlay of over Rs 10,000 crore, Navy officials said here.

As per the plans, the Navy will be able to base around 30 major warships at Karwar after the completion of Phase-IIA by 2017-18.

It is also planning to establish a Naval Air Station there for deploying fixed and rotary wing ship-based military aircraft, they said.

Project Seabird has been dogged by long delays, fund crunches and truncated clearances since it was first approved in 1985 at an initial cost of Rs 350 crore.

Phase-I, which was completed at a cost of Rs 2,629 crore in 2005-06, has enabled the Navy to base more than 15 warships at Karwar.

Overall under the Phase-II, the Karwar naval station will get an airbase, armament depot, dockyard complex and missile silos, apart from additional jetties, berthing and anchorage facilities.

The Project Seabird was developed to decongest the naval dockyards in Mumbai which is choked due to increased traffic and pollution there.

Another reason was to create a major base at some distance from Pakistani cities and range of their missiles. 

Navy plans Rs 10,000 crore worth expansion of Karwar base - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## david blain

*Indian Navy Akula Submarine*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## keerthan

david blain said:


> *Indian Navy Akula Submarine*




nice pics man.
plzz try for arihanth pics.
would die to watch it.


----------



## kurup

keerthan said:


> nice pics man.
> plzz try for arihanth pics.
> would die to watch it.



These are the only authentic pictures .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

These images are from various brochures and claims to be of arihant .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

These are some CGI of Arihant ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Nice pics


----------



## black_jack

*NATO letter missiles target American Seahawk copter*


European consortium writes to Antony against rival US firm

New Delhi, July 8
Over $1-billion Indian naval deal for 16 multi-role helicopters is being dragged into a controversy by a European consortium by taking an unusual step of directly writing to Defence Minister AK Antony sometime back against its American rival.

Before that, it also wrote to the Defence Secretary in December 2011. The defence and naval authorities are reportedly upset over these letter missiles. The mega deal (TM (M)/0025/MRH/9918) is at the final stage. Tenders are likely to be opened soon.

The NATO Helicopter Industries (NHI)  the European consortium of France, German, Italy, Spain, Finland and Australia firms  has questioned the claims of the rival American firm Sikorsky, known for making Black Hawk and Seahawk gun ships.

Sikorsky is a part of the United Technologies Corporation, which was named the most admired aerospace and defence company (2011, Fortune).

The NHI is pushing its NH90 helicopter. Sikorsky has offered Black Hawks naval variant Seahawk helicopter S-70B.

In its letter to Antony, the NHI has raised doubts over the Navys technical evaluation process alleging that it has reportedly cleared Sikorsky S-70B helicopter on several counts despite its shortcomings in many required fields. The NHI has charged that Sikorsky has made doubtful claims about its machines compliance.

The Tribune has accessed the copy of a confidential letter written to Defence Minister AK Antony by NHIs managing director D Vaccari, who has claimed that Sikorskys S-70B helicopter could not have cleared the recently concluded field evaluation trials, at least, in eight specific areas, had the naval staff requirements been strictly examined and adhered to. The specific areas are mainly related to mandatory features like the flight-control system, internal and external fuel tanks, deck-lock system and fuel reserve.

The NHI claims that it wrote to Antony as it did not receive any response to an earlier letter sent by its senior vice-president G Saponaro to Defence Secretary SK Sharma on December 15, 2011.

The NHI has also tried to link the deal with the US naval commandoes operation in Abbottabad, 60 miles north of Islamabad, to kill Al-Qaida chief Osama bin Laden in May 2011. One of the Black Hawk helicopters, while hovering over the sprawling complex where Laden was hiding, had crashed.

As Black Hawk and Seahawk have many common features, the European consortium has drawn Antonys attention to the NASA Report 1374, which linked the loss of five Black Hawk variant aircraft to failures in the stabilator-control system.

When this correspondent contacted Seahawk manufacturer for a reaction on the NHI allegations, Subir Moitra, director, communications, United Technologies Corporation, India, e-mailed back to say: We had a discussion internally...We have decided not to make any comment on this matter.

Sources familiar with the global functioning of the UTC-Sikorsky, said as a policy, they do not comment on competitor-related issues as they believe that it is against their code of ethics and that they believe in buyer countrys technical evaluation and procurement process. 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

*Indian Navy to commission a warship and a base ship
*


MUMBAI: The Indian Navy is going to boast its powers with the commissioning of two ships in the coming week. The two ships are 'INS Tanaji' (a base depot ship) and the second is the warship 'INS Sahyadri'.

Defence officials said the commissioning ceremony of the Base Depot Ship 'INS Tanaji' will be held at the Mankhurd Naval Base Station. Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma, Chief of Naval Staff will be the Chief Guest on the occasion. The ceremony will held at 8 am on July 10. "The so called 'Base Depot Ship', will look after berthing and ship lift facilities and will add punch and power to the Indian Navy," said the officials.

Meanwhile, the commissioning ceremony of naval warship 'Sahyadri' will be held at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai. The ceremony will held at 2pm on July 21. AK Antony, Raksha Mantri, will be the Chief Guest on the occasion. "INS Sahyadri will be the third ship of the Shivalik class of stealth frigates," said Indian Defence Chief PRO Manohar Nambiar.

Officials said that INS Sahyadri finished its construction at Mazagon Dock Limited. The keel for INS Sahyadri was laid on March 17, 2003. She was launched on May 27, 2005 and will be commissioned on July 21.

The Project 17 warships are christened after hill ranges in India and the 4,900-tonne vessels are one of the most advanced design with stealth features in the Indian Navy stable. "The MDL had laid the keel of INS Sahyadri in March 2003 and launched it in the water in May 2005. The warship had gone out into the Arabian Sea for sea trials earlier this year. India plans to build seven more warships of this class in the future as a follow-on Project-17A," said the officials.

The Shivalik class frigates are 142-metre long, 17-metre wide warships that run on two Pielstick 16 PA6 STC diesel engines and two GE LM2500+ boost turbines in combined diesel or gas (CODOG) configuration.

Indian Navy to commission a warship and a base ship - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

sancho said:


> If the graphic is correct, not all weapon systems will be covered or integrated, which is still an issue for the RCS reduction. The mast and antenna design on the other side is much improved!


Graphic is correct but not 100%. I have seen a video in which navy officer explains that all weapons will be concealed or in such a shape that will deflect the radar reflection. Torpedo will be placed on edge side middle of ship. Missiles will be vls. Main gun gun is placed like internal bay. It will come above cover ,will move in enemy direction,fire & then come back in earlier shape. & that will happen within seconds. So enemy will not have much time. Hilos will be place in specially designed hanger. This ship design is influenced by LCS of US navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Some interesting developments in the MPA field:








> *Piaggio Launches Special-Missions Avanti II*
> 
> Abu Dhabi Autonomous System Investments (ADASI) signed a contract with Piaggio Aero today at the Farnborough Airshow for the Piaggio Aero MPA (multi-role patrol aircraft), a new special-missions surveillance aircraft based on the P.180 Avanti II. The agreement calls for aircraft launch customer ADASI to provide financing for Piaggio to build two prototypes. First flight is scheduled for 2014.
> 
> Saabs defense and security division has been tapped as the MPAs systems supplier and will develop and integrate a full suite of airborne sensors and surveillance systems for various special missions. This encompasses land, coastal, maritime and offshore security roles...



Piaggio Launches Special-Missions Avanti II | Aviation International News










> *Airbus Military C-295 Aircraft Carries Marte Mk2/S Anti-Ship Missile for First Time*
> 
> Airbus Military and MBDA have successfully completed the first flight of the C295 maritime patrol aircraft with an instrumented Marte MK2/S anti-ship inert missile installed under the wing. The flight was the first of a series of trials planned in a joint Airbus Military  MBDA collaboration to validate the aerodynamic integration of Marte on the C295. Subsequent flights will include handling qualities tests and aircraft flight performance tests.
> ...



Airbus Military C-295 Aircraft Carries Marte Mk2/S Anti-Ship Missile for First Time




> *Airbus Military Sales Pick Up As C295s Role Is Expanded*
> 
> Having taken just five orders for new aircraft in 2011, Airbus Military now has 25 sales already for 2012, and is cautiously optimistic about more before the years end. At the heart of the turnaround is the light tactical transport family...



Airbus Military Sales Pick Up As C295

(very interesting things about coming upgrades and future capabilities!)










> *Boeing Offers Medium-sized Maritime Surveillance Aircraft*
> 
> Boeing today announced that it is offering a medium-sized Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA) to the global market. MSA builds on technologies developed for Boeing's larger Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) platforms to provide a highly capable, low-risk and cost-effective ISR solution...



Boeing Offers Medium-sized Maritime Surveillance Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Sea Hercules--Lockheed's Answer To Indian Navy's MRMR (Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft), Responds To RFI*







Lockheed Martin has responded with the Sea Hercules to the Indian Navy's Request for Information (RFI) for Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft.

Lockheed unveiled the maritime version of its successful C-130 Hercules medium airlifter at the Singapore Air Show in February 2012.

Lockheed Martin has built a Maritime configuration for the C-130 that the US Coast Guard currently operates. 
The Maritime Patrol and Reconnaissance (MPRA) capability is also being enhanced at the request of several international customers to include full Antisubmarine Warfare (ASW). The highly successful Lockheed Martin P-3 Orion MPRA operated by the US Navy and twenty domestic and international operators provides the modern mission system and sensors which can be palletized and transferred to the SC-130J Sea Herc. 

The C-130J operates in many different configurations in addition to its primary role as a combat delivery vehicle. Adding full ASW capability to the C-130J is a logical response to meet an international demand for a long range, long time on station, turbo prop multi-role aircraft. 

Chindits: Sea Hercules--Lockheed's Answer To Indian Navy's MRMR (Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft), Responds To RFI


----------



## sancho

Nice topview of INs P8I, clearly visible the refueling system above the cockpit,which makes a tanker with boom refuelling system compulsory:


----------



## arp2041

*Second P-8I Poseidon Maritime Aircraft of the Indian Navy out on the runway*








Note the tail number of the aircraft [IN 321], as opposed to the first aircraft [IN 320]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> *Sea Hercules--Lockheed's Answer To Indian Navy's MRMR (Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft), Responds To RFI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin has responded with the Sea Hercules to the Indian Navy's Request for Information (RFI) for Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft.




More details:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*http://www.navy.lk | Indian Naval Ship*


The Indian Naval Ship &#8220;Chetlat&#8221; arrived at the Port of Trincomalee on 18th July 2012. Ship's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Nitin Gupta, accompanied by Indian Defence Adviser to Sri Lanka Captain Sumeet Kapoor, paid a courtesy call on the Commander Eastern Naval Area Rear Admiral Jayanath Colombage. They held cordial discussions and exchange mementos as a gesture of goodwill.

&#8220;Chetlat&#8221; is a fast attack craft belonging to the Indian Navy. It is 48.1 meters in length and has a displacement of 288 tons. The visiting Indian naval ship will stay in Sri Lanka until 20th July. Under SLN facilitation, the crew is scheduled to visit historical and important places in the Trincomlee area.


----------



## sudhir007

India's first indigenous amphibious assault ship turns 25 - The Economic Times


VISAKHAPATNAM: INS Magar, India's first indigenous amphibious assault ship, on Wednesday observed its 25th anniversary here.

Commissioned on this day in 1987 at Kolkata by Admiral R H Tahiliani, the then Chief of Naval Staff, it is the lead ship of its class.

The Landing Ship Tank (Large) of the Indian Navy can carry a variety of infantry combat vehicles, large trucks and troops, as well as a commando carrying helicopter for airborne induction.

It has participated in 'Operation Pawan' during the IPFK campaign in Sri Lanka, and 'Operation Madad' in the aftermath of Tsunami, where it evacuated over 1,300 stranded personnel from various islands in the Andaman and Nicobar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

Indian Navy&#8217;s Boeing P8 I&#8217;s, IN 320 and IN321 at Boeing's Facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Meanwhile, Antony has asked the Russians to keep to the delivery schedule of the aircraft carrier Vikramaditya which is now on sea trials after a refit at Russian shipyards and *is now expected to reach India by July 2013*. 

2014 is far more likely&#12290;


----------



## kurup

cirr said:


> Meanwhile, Antony has asked the Russians to keep to the delivery schedule of the aircraft carrier Vikramaditya which is now on sea trials after a refit at Russian shipyards and *is now expected to reach India by July 2013*.
> 
> 2014 is far more likely&#12290;



link please .........


----------



## black_jack

cirr said:


> Meanwhile, Antony has asked the Russians to keep to the delivery schedule of the aircraft carrier Vikramaditya which is now on sea trials after a refit at Russian shipyards and *is now expected to reach India by July 2013*.
> 
> 2014 is far more likely&#12290;



Induction will happen on 4th Dec 2012 .


----------



## Jon Snow

cirr said:


> Meanwhile, Antony has asked the Russians to keep to the delivery schedule of the aircraft carrier Vikramaditya which is now on sea trials after a refit at Russian shipyards and *is now expected to reach India by July 2013*.
> 
> 2014 is far more likely&#12290;


It will be handed over to the Indian navy on dec 4th 2012. And it will take some time in sailing that ship all the way from Russia to India. So first quarter of 2013 is what I'm thinking.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## keerthan

sudhir007 said:


>



Which ships are they.
i think INS KOCHI and INS CHENNAI destroyers
im i correct.
Is INS KOLKATA under going trails.
can any one provide info on it


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Navy is excited for the P-8I to join its fleet*

The second of the eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft being built for the Indian Navy has completed its initial flight. The P-8I is a derivative of the Boeing Next-Generation 737-800 commercial airplane, and was tested on July 12, the company said in a statement on Tuesday.

Boeing had successfully tested the first of the eight aircraft earlier this month.

"The programme is on plan and the Indian Navy is excited for the P-8I to join its fleet," said Leland Wight, P-8I programme manager for Boeing.

During the flight, Boeing test pilots performed airborne systems checks and took the P-8I to a maximum altitude of 41,000 feet prior to landing.

Boeing will begin mission systems installation and checkout work on the aircraft in the coming weeks, the statement said.

The aircraft is being built for India as part of a contract awarded in January 2009 and the Boeing-led team is on track to deliver the first aircraft to the Indian Navy in 2013, the company has said.

During the coming months, Boeing test pilots will put the P-8I through its paces over a US Navy test range west of Neah Bay, Washington, and a joint US/Canadian test range in the Strait of Georgia.

The stores the P-8I will carry will have the identical shape and size of real weapons, including the Harpoon anti-ship missile, depth bombs and torpedoes.

In order to efficiently design and build the P-8I and the P-8A, the Boeing-led team is using a first-in-industry, in-line production process that draws on the company's Next-Generation 737 production system.

The P-8I features open system architecture, advanced sensor and display technologies, and a worldwide base of suppliers, parts and support equipment.

The aircraft are built by a Boeing-led industry team that includes CFM International, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon, Spirit AeroSystems, BAE Systems and GE Aviation.

Indian Navy is excited for the P-8I to join its fleet


----------



## Supply&Demand

why no INS Kolkata's latest pics????


----------



## Abingdonboy

Advance Pollution Control vessel for Coast Guard-tommorow 

Maritime Professional - ABG


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Advance Pollution Control vessel for Coast Guard-tommorow
> 
> Maritime Professional - ABG



& INS Sahayadri day after tommorow...........


----------



## cirr

Jon Snow said:


> It will be handed over to the Indian navy on dec 4th 2012. And it will take some time in sailing that ship all the way from Russia to India. So first quarter of 2013 is what I'm thinking.



The very fact that India's defence minister asked the Russians to deliver the ship on schedule means that the schedule is unlikely to be kept&#12290;

wait and see&#12290;I give 2014 the earliest year during which the aircraft is found within the waters of India&#12290;


----------



## lepziboy

cirr said:


> The very fact that India's defence minister asked the Russians to deliver the ship on schedule means that the schedule is unlikely to be kept&#12290;
> 
> wait and see&#12290;I give 2014 the earliest year during which the aircraft is found within the waters of India&#12290;



ok nostradamus


----------



## Supply&Demand

cirr said:


> The very fact that India's defence minister asked the Russians to deliver the ship on schedule means that the schedule is unlikely to be kept&#12290;
> 
> wait and see&#12290;I give 2014 the earliest year during which the aircraft is found within the waters of India&#12290;



now that ur daily dose of trolling is over..u can go back to sleep...


----------



## cloud_9

*Commissioning of Indian Coast Guard Ship Samudra Paheredar*


> *Indian Coast Guard Ship `Samudra Paheredar` was commissioned today at Gujarats Hazira port* near Suratby Admiral Nirmal Verma, Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Naval Staff. *This is the second of the series of three Pollution Control Vessels (PCVs) being built by the M/s ABG Shipyard, Surat. *
> 
> *The 95 meter long indigenous PCV displaces 4300 tonnes and can achieve a maximumspeed of 20.5 knots, with an endurance of 6500 nautical miles.* The ships primary role is pollution response at sea and is equipped with the most advanced and sophisticated pollution response and control equipment for mitigating oil spills, which include containment equipment like hi-sprint booms and river booms, recovery devices like skimmers and side sweeping arms. *The ship is capable of unhindered oil recovery operations with storage tank capacity of 500 KL in addition to inflatable barges.*
> 
> The ship is installed with modern Integrated Platform Management System and Power Management System, which makes it unique for unmanned machinery operations.* It is also fitted with Dynamic Positioning System for fire fighting and pollution response operations and an infra-red surveillance system for night surveillance. **The PCV is armed with a 30 mm CRN 91 Gun with fire control system and capable of operating one twin engine ALH/ Chetak helicopter.* In addition to its designed role, the ship can be deployed for multifarious tasks such as surveillance, interdiction, Search & Rescue and medical evacuation.
> 
> In his address during the commissioning ceremony Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma stated that the PCV would go a long way in addressing the critical requirement of capacity building in the area of pollution response. He further stated that several far-reaching initiatives towards augmentation of manpower and force levels were underway that would provide the requisite fillip to the Coast Guards capabilities.
> 
> *The ship is commanded by Deputy Inspector General Iqbal Singh Chauhan and has a complement by 11 Officers and 100 Enrolled Personnel. Post commissioning, ICGS Samudra Paheredar will be based at Visakhapatnam under the administrative and operational control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (East).*


PBI (Release ID :85450)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*FIRST IMPRESSIONS: F49 INS Sahyadri, Indian Navy's New Frigate*















Courtesy Livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Navy strong enough: Admiral Varma*






Head of Indian Navy Admiral Nirmal Varma has rubbished claims that the navy force is not capable of waging a war with countries like China. &#8220;The notion of Indian Navy being incapable of engaging in a war has been created by neighboring countries just to fuel economic competition in the Asian region. We are working continuously towards the modernization and empowerment of our forces and the development of nuclear submarine Arihant is the latest example of it,&#8221; said the Admiral.

He added that Indian Navy and Coast Guard are working together to prepare a list of the vessels required by them. The Union Government is very serious about strengthening both wings. For this reason, a nuclear submarine has been taken on lease from Russia to thwart any terror attacks or other threats. Admiral Varma stated that, &#8220;Safety of the Indian coastline is a major priority of the Indian Government and it is helping us in all manners. The Defence Ministry is also providing all the support needed to acquire vessels and other equipment.&#8221;

Indian Navy strong enough: Admiral Varma | idrw.org


----------



## palash_kol

Splurgenxs said:


> *FIRST IMPRESSIONS: F49 INS Sahyadri, Indian Navy's New Frigate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy Livefist



The navy soldier looks rock solid in this new pic..... 

The gun seems different... Is it TAR-21 or what?


----------



## Splurgenxs

> The navy soldier looks rock solid in this new pic.....
> 
> The gun seems different... Is it TAR-21 or what?



Yes its a tavor with underbarrel grenade launcher.


----------



## Abingdonboy

palash_kol said:


> The navy soldier looks rock solid in this new pic.....
> 
> The gun seems different... Is it TAR-21 or what?



GTAR-21 with MKEK T-40 40MM UBGL.


----------



## arp2041

good insight on Indian Navy's GSAT-7 communication satellite to be launched in few months:

GSAT-7 [INSAT-4F] - India&#39;s military communication satellite [Indian Navy] - AA Me, IN


----------



## david blain

Nice video of the Mig-29KUB landing on a Russian carrier

Nice video of the Mig-29KUB landing on a Russian carrier - Unusual Attitude


----------



## black_jack

MiG-29 makes first landing on Indian Navy aircraft carrier

A MiG-29KUB two-seat naval fighter jet made the first touch-and-go landings last week on Indian Navy aircraft carrier Vikramaditya, Russia's Sevmash shipyard said Monday.

The ship is currently undergoing sea trials in the Barents Sea off the north coast of Russia.

The jet, piloted by navy test-pilots Col Nikolai Diorditsa and Mikhail Belyaev, completed several approaches to the carrier and finally made a touch-and-go landing.

The Vikramaditya, formerly the Russian Navy's Admiral Gorshkov, is to be handed over to India following the trials after a much-delayed refit.

The ship was extensively modified to undertake STOBAR &#8212; short takeoff but assisted recovery &#8212; operations with MiG-29K naval fighter aircraft, as well as receiving new air defence, communications and navigations systems.

MiG-29 makes first landing on Indian Navy aircraft carrier - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Making of INS Vikramaditya
Deep Modernization of the Airborne Cruiser - English Russia


----------



## arp2041

*Commissioning Of ICGS Karaikal*







Coast Guard Station Karaikal, the fifth CG station on the Puducherry - Tamil Nadu coastline was commissioned by Vice Admiral MP Muralidharan, AVSM, NM, Director General Indian Coast Guard at Karaikal today. Inspector General SP Sharma, PTM, TM, the Commander Coast Guard Region (East) and senior officials from the Puducherry Administration witnessed the commissioning ceremony.

The station is part of ongoing efforts by the Coast Guard to strengthen coastal security along the Indian coastline. The station at Karaikal will help augment patrolling along the east coast and prevent illicit activity such as infiltration and smuggling.

Coast Guard Station Karaikal will function under the administrative and operational control of the Commander Coast Guard Region (East) through the Commander Coast Guard District Headquarter- 5 located at Chennai. Commandant PR Lochen has been appointed as the Commanding Officer of the station.

Chindits: Commissioning Of ICGS Karaikal


both coast guard & navy are clearly on a role


----------



## notsuperstitious

Boeing P81 production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Photo's Courtesy of Livefist


----------



## keerthan

cloud_9 said:


> Photo's Courtesy of Livefist



great picture.
I hope i could have been their.
You must have been pleased to see it.


----------



## sancho

More important than the pics were these remarks of the article:



> ...The Indian Navy did ask for the P-8I to be mid-air refuellable from the IAF's standard drogue-hose system. However, Boeing has built in Universal Aerial Refueling Receptacle Slipway Installations (UARRSI) in the fleet for India at no additional cost. This slipway makes the P-8I capable of receiving fuel from a boom tanker. This, Boeing was candid enough to admit, would make its new generation 767 tanker a future prospect for the Indian military...



Livefist: Up Close With The Indian Navy P-8I


So they and most likely IAFs C17s won't be able to be refuelled by the current IL 78s and the cancellation of the tanker deal might have the right effect now, with Boeing ready to offer KC767.


----------



## black_jack

India will on Tuesday formally open a key naval station, aptly named INS Baaz (Hawk), in the southern part of Andaman and Nicobar Islands that will boost its ability to keep an eagle eye on the critical maritime choke-point: the Strait of Malacca.

With navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma declaring the base open, the nation's southeastern-most fringe, which is closer to Indonesia than the Indian mainland, India will gain strategic supremacy in the area, an Indian Navy officer said in New Delhi.

The new base, which will also include an upgraded air base, will soon be operating heavier military planes from the Indian Air Force fleet like the just-inducted Hercules C-130J Super Hercules meant for special forces' operations.

Campbell Bay straddles a strategically key location in the Indian Ocean/Bay of Bengal overlooking the mouth of the Strait of Malacca, from across Aceh in Indonesia. With this, the Indian military will be sitting pretty at a location from where it can kickstart operations if maritime activities in the region are threatened.

Once a piracy-affected region, Indian and Indonesian navies continue to monitor it for criminal activities by jointly patrolling their maritime borders.

India's move comes even as the US has spelt out its future military strategy to focus on the Asia-Pacific by "re-balancing" its force levels from the Atlantic.

US Defence Secretary Leon Panetta had said at the Shangri La Dialogue in Singapore last month - and in New Delhi earlier - that the US will base at least 60 per cent of its naval assets in the Asia-Pacific region.

The Strait of Malacca acts as a key link between the Indian Ocean and the Pacific Ocean, connecting East Asia, Australia and the US with Asia and Africa.

At least a quarter of the world's trade - and more importantly, at least 80 per cent of China's oil requirements - passes through the Strait of Malacca.

India already operates naval bases at Port Blair and Car Nicobar in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands chain.

It also has at least three air strips at Diglipur in the north Andamans, Port Blair and Car Nicobar.

The new base will significantly increase India's strategic reach in the region, considering that Campbell Bay is about 300 nautical miles south of Car Nicobar, till now the navy's major forward operating base in the area.


India gets hawk eye over Strait of Malacca | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

INS Vikramaditya, ready for Russian national day parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sergi

^^^ Nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*TEXT-Fitch rts Dynatron Services at 'Fitch BB-(ind)' | Reuters*


Aug 06 - Fitch Ratings has assigned India's Dynatron Services Private Limited (Dynatron) a National Long-Term rating of 'Fitch BB-(ind)'. The Outlook is Stable. Dynatron's main business is to provide after-sales-support for diesel engines, gear transmissions, electronic control and monitoring systems to the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.

The rating is constrained by Dynatron's small scale of operations, falling profitability and high customer concentration risk. Provisional unaudited financials for FY12 (year end March) indicate revenue of INR139m (FY11: INR143m) and EBITDA margin of 16.7% (FY11: 22.9%). The company generates about 90% of its revenue by supplying spare parts and providing after-sales-support services to the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.

However, Fitch draws some comfort from Dynatron's long-standing ties with the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard. The company has been serving these defence departments for over 25 years and signs multi-year contracts with the Indian Coast Guard to service the diesel engines on their vessels. The existing three-year contract will expire in March 2015. The rating factors in Dynatron's agreements with several international defence vendors to provide after-sales-support for their products being used by Indian defence departments.

The rating is further supported by the company's strong credit metrics and comfortable liquidity as demonstrated by its net cash position of INR22m at end-FY12. However, credit metrics are expected to worsen in the short to medium term as the company plans to raise debt to fund its upcoming ship repair facility in Karwar, Karnataka, for the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard vessels located around the region. The facility will provide a new growth opportunity to the company and also help in diversification of its revenue base.

WHAT COULD TRIGGER A RATING ACTION?

Negative: Future developments that may, individually or collectively, lead to negative rating action include:

- a significant decline in revenue due to early termination of contract from the Indian Coast Guard

- financial leverage (adjusted net debt/EBITDA) above 4.0x on a sustained basis

- a downgrade of its parent company's - Crown Corporation Private Limited (CCPL) - rating to below 'Fitch BB-(ind)'

Positive: Future developments that may, individually or collectively, lead to positive rating action include:

- a significant increase in the scale of operations

- financial leverage below 2.5x on a sustained basis along with upgrade of its parent's (CCPL) rating.

Dynatron was established in 1975 and was formerly known as Dynatron Exports Private Limited. Dynatron is majorly owned by CCPL ('Fitch BB-(ind)'/Stable), which is engaged in the export of defence products.


----------



## Jon Snow

Does anyone know if the Indian navy has plans for a cruiser type vessel - 25000 tonnes or so of pure firepower. We could buy a kirov class battlecruiser from Russia ( which is in reserve,Russia has 3 of these beasts in reserve) and modernize it to amazing specs.
They carry the S-300 on them as SAMs(plus 2 more systems as PD SAMs - the Tor missile system and the 9k33 Osa) - complete air defence for an entire CBG can come from just this one ship which also provides firepower equal to any 3 delhi class destroyers and is big enough to take a few hits and survive(if anything can actually penetrate all those amazing SAMs)


----------



## manofwar

Jon Snow said:


> Does anyone know if the Indian navy has plans for a cruiser type vessel - 25000 tonnes or so of pure firepower. *We could buy a kirov class battlecruiser from Russia ( which is in reserve,Russia has 3 of these beasts in reserve) and modernize it to amazing specs.*
> They carry the S-300 on them as SAMs(plus 2 more systems as PD SAMs - the Tor missile system and the 9k33 Osa) - complete air defence for an entire CBG can come from just this one ship which also provides firepower equal to any 3 delhi class destroyers and is big enough to take a few hits and survive(if anything can actually penetrate all those amazing SAMs)


All of them are planned to be refitted and reintroduced by 2020. No way Russian Navy is going to pass over such a strategically important vessel.
If IN wants Cruisers, we will have build them ourselves or look towards USA for one. And as I understand the American ones are too expensive to maintain and use, that's why only USN uses them. So, that leaves only self construction.
Third option- Getting China to build it. They have a huge shipbuilding and offensive weapon industry, but this would kind of defeat the whole frikin' purpose
The last and the best option- Have the hull built in South Korea and attach the weapons ourself(Russian or indegenious). They have the world's largest shipbuilding capacity and hold the largest market share, so it wouldn't take much time for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*Pipavav Defence wins global naval deal*


> Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering Co. Ltd said on Monday that it received an order from a West African client to build two offshore patrol vessels worth a combined Rs. 1,192 crore, marking its first international naval contract.The contract value would go up to Rs. 2,504 crore if the client exercises an option for two more similar ships, Pipavav Defence said in a filing to the Mumbai Stock Exchange.
> 
> In 2011, Indias defence ministry had placed orders with Pipavav for five similar offshore patrol vessels.
> 
> One of the thrust areas of the company is to focus on foreign military sales to friendly countries, a company spokesman said, adding that it was negotiating an order for four so-called corvette type warships with a global company.
> 
> In July, Pipavav Defence signed a shareholders agreement with state-run shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Ltd for jointly constructing surface warships for the Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Executioner

Guys is this pic is real, landing on AC.

Photos: Grumman E-2C Hawkeye 2000 (G-123) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


----------



## kurup

Executioner said:


> Guys is this pic is real, landing on AC.
> 
> Photos: Grumman E-2C Hawkeye 2000 (G-123) Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net



Yes , the pic is real .......

This is a video of E2C landing on a carrier


----------



## RISING SUN

Why INS Arihant, submarine in final stages of testing, is so important
New Delhi: The INS Arihant, India's indigenous-built nuclear-powered submarine which is capable of carrying nuclear missiles "will be going for sea-trials soon," Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Nirmal Verma told reporters today in New Delhi.
The submarine is now the in last stage of testing. Sources have told NDTV that barring any major set-backs, the INS Arihant should be able join the Indian Navy within the "next 18 months".
The advent of INS Arihant into the fleet will complete the crucial link in India's nuclear triad - the ability to fire nuclear weapons from land, air and sea. Admiral Verma, however, refused to give details of the weapons package on board the nuclear submarine. "I will not want to get into the details" he said.
The sea-trial of the INS Arihant was scheduled to start last year but was delayed because of technical glitches.
The Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) announced last month that it has successfully developed nuclear-tipped submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs). Long shrouded in secrecy, unlike surface-to-surface nuclear missiles like Agni, the SLBM was a closely -guarded secret while in development and was called the 'Sagarika Project'. In all probability, the INS Arihant will take this missile on board. So far, countries like the US, Russia, France, China and the UK have the capability to launch a submarine-based ballistic missile.
Although INS Arihant signifies a huge jump for the Indian Navy, the good news ends here. India's fleet of conventional submarines is fast depleting. India has 14 conventional submarines that run on either battery or diesel and are aging and outdated. Each of them will have completed the standard life-span of 25 years by 2017.
Admiral Verma admitted concern over the fact that upgraded versions have been grounded by bureaucratic delays.
At any given time, only seven submarines are available for deployment and are split on either coast. Seven submarines are mostly unavailable because they need to be serviced, refitted at increasingly short terms. Also, because the boats are aging fast, their lifespan need to be extended and therefore they are not deployed.
The Indian Navy's 30-year submarine programme, devised in 1988, envisaged buying six submarines from the West and countries in the East like Russia. India was to use the acquisition process to gain enough knowledge to build the next 12 submarines on its own. But Indian shipyards have largely been unable to either pick up the requisite technology or capability. Shipyards like the Hindustan Shipyard Limited which was originally supposed to build at least 3 submarines have been found to be incapable of building submarines.
The Indian Navy has now approached the government to be allowed to build two submarines in the shipyard of the foreign collaborator. "It is not exactly asking for importing two submarines. We are asking the government to allow us to build two submarines in their shipyard. In the long run it will be help our technicians gain expertise" and cut down in delays when building in India, Admiral Verma said. 
Why INS Arihant, submarine in final stages of testing, is so important | NDTV.com


----------



## black_jack

Seven months after US President Barack Obama signalled America&#8217;s new strategic focus on China, announcing a &#8220;rebalance to the Asia-Pacific region&#8221; and naming India as a key ally, India&#8217;s Navy chief stated that his focus was on the Indian Ocean and not on the increasingly militarised waters of the South China Sea.

Addressing a press conference in New Delhi today, the Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), Admiral Nirmal Verma, said, notwithstanding &#8220;major policy statements from the US, from our perspective the primary areas of interest to us is from the Malacca Strait to the (Persian/Arabian) Gulf in the west, and to the Cape of Good Hope in the south&#8230; the Pacific and the South China Sea are of concern to us, but activation in those areas is not on the cards.&#8221;


The CNS pointed instead to the Indian Navy&#8217;s cooperation with China, particularly in anti-piracy patrols off West Asia, where the Indian, Chinese and Japanese navies coordinate their patrolling.
Admiral Verma talked down any prospect of coordinating with the US Navy, making it clear that lowering, not raising, tensions was in India&#8217;s interest. &#8220;Certainly as far as rebalancing is concerned, we don&#8217;t want a situation where something happens in (the) South China Sea to upset global shipping because it is going to have an impact on everybody. I do believe there are efforts on from the major powers that are involved in South China Sea and they will also calibrate their steps so that such a situation does not arise.&#8221;

In fact, the US and India have held extensive discussions on the evolving situation in the Asia-Pacific. US Assistant Secretary of State for Political-Military Affairs, Andrew Shapiro met with Indian officials in April, renewing the political-military dialogue after a gap of six years. US Defence Secretary, Leon Panetta, held discussions with Defence Minister, A K Antony in June. The Asia-Pacific was also discussed in detail during the third US-India Strategic Dialogue that month.

The joint statement issued at the end of that dialogue says, &#8220;The United States and India have a shared vision for peace, stability, and prosperity in Asia, the Indian Ocean region, and the Pacific region and are committed to work together, and with others in the region, for the evolution of an open, balanced, and inclusive architecture&#8230;. They agreed to further enhance their consultations on the Indian Ocean region.&#8221;

*Admiral Verma today detailed the major Indian naval build-up in the IOR. He said a record 15 new surface ships had joined the Indian Navy&#8217;s fleet over the past five years, and the nuclear attack submarine, INS Chakra, leased from Russia. Another 46 are currently being built: 43 in Indian shipyards, and three in Russia.

Another 49 warships are in the MoD&#8217;s lengthy procurement pipeline. These include seven frigates that will soon be built at Mazagon Dock Ltd, Mumbai and Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers, Kolkata (GRSE) under Project 17A; four water-jet fast attack craft to be built at GRSE; a training ship that will be built in a private shipyard; eight mine hunters, of which two will be built in South Korea and six more in Goa Shipyard Ltd with transferred Korean technology.

In addition, the construction of six more conventional submarines under Project 75(I) is &#8220;at the final stages of approval&#8221;, and evaluation is underway for buying a Deep Submergence and Rescue vessel for rescuing sailors from any distressed submarine. During &#8220;the coming months&#8221;, tenders will be issued for four Landing Platform Docks (LPDs), 16 anti-submarine vessels designed for shallow coastal waters; one survey training vessel; and two diving support vessels.*

*Admiral Verma forecast that &#8220;over the next five years we expect to induct ships and submarines at an average rate of five platforms per year, provided the yards deliver as per contracted timelines.&#8221; Much of this build-up is centred on the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, located in the Bay of Bengal, 1200 km from the Indian mainland, which dominate the international shipping lanes leading into the Malacca Strait. This is a key choke point for all shipping transit&#8212;from West Asia to the South China Sea.*

Last week, the Naval chief inaugurated a Naval air base, INS Baaz, on the Great Nicobar Island, at the very mouth of the Malacca Strait. This supplements the Indian Air Force (IAF) fighter base at Car Nicobar. INS Baaz, 300 km closer to the Malacca Strait than Car Nicobar, does not yet have a runway long enough for fighter aircraft. But the Naval chief revealed that land acquisition was under way and environmental clearances being obtained for a 10,000-foot-long runway that would allow fighter operations.

While inaugurating INS Baaz on July 31, Admiral Verma had declared the navy would be &#8220;progressively increasing the number of warships&#8221; based at Port Blair, the headquarters of India&#8217;s only tri-service command, the Andaman and Nicobar Command.

Hailing the base&#8217;s &#8220;brilliant strategic location,&#8221; the Naval chief stated that additional bases would be &#8220;dispersed along the entire length of the island chain, so as to maximise the reach and time-on-task for ships and aircraft on patrol&#8221; in the area.


Navy chief says Indian Ocean is priority, not South China Sea


----------



## subincb

Hope the shipyard is free now for Vikrant, or may be not. If you see google maps there are 3 ships similar(so 2 more) and hope all will be out in a month and the vikrant can go back in.

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...0.005987&z=17&iwloc=A&cid=9473465642586151373

Cochin Shipyard Limited delivers platform supply vessel - The New Indian Express



Adding another feather to its cap, the Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) on Tuesday delivered a Platform Supply Vessel (PSV) of the high-tech Rolls Royce.

CSL is claimed to be the the first shipyard in the world to have built and delivered a vessel of this series. The vessel &#8216;SCI Nalanda&#8217; was built by the CSL for the Shipping Corporation of India (SCI).

CSL authorities said that SCI Nalanda is the first of the series of two high technology offshore vessels being built for SCI, and was based on the UT 755 CD Rolls Royce design. The vessel is dually classed under the rules and regulations of the Det Norske Veritas (DNV) and the Indian Register of Shipping (IRS), and registered under the Indian flag with Mumbai as its home-port.

The &#8216;Clean Design&#8217; notation by DNV signifies the highest levels of environmental compliance.

This 79x16 m vessel is a high-end diesel electric PSV with four 994 KW diesel generators and two 1,470 KW Azimuth thrusters. The second last vessel in the series is expected to be delivered to SCI next month. 

The vessel was delivered to the owners on Tuesday in the presence of the S Hajara and Cmde K Subramaniam, chairmen and managing directors of SCI and CSL, respectively.

The protocol documents of the ship were signed by CSL operations director R S Sundar and SCI senior vice-president Capt K Devadas. V S M Nair, master designate of the vessel, received the registration documents of the vessel from S Hajara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

> VISAKHAPATNAM: The Indian Navy is well on its way to be a potent world class force, with 46 ships and submarines to be added in its fleet, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra today said.
> 
> Addressing the naval officers and civilians after unfurling the national flag on the 66th Independence Day today, Vice Admiral Chopra said even as the year gone by saw the Eastern Naval Command add stealth frigates, nuclear powered submarine and unmanned aerial vehicle squadron to its arsenal, now it has planned to include 46 more ships and submarines and a large number of aviation assets.
> 
> In the near future, the Command will be home to additional strategic platforms, anti-submarine corvettes, P8i long range maritime reconnaissance aircraft, MiG 29K fighter jets and advanced jet trainers, he said.
> 
> The Command has remained in the forefront with the Eastern Fleet leaving footprints all across the Indian Ocean region - from the Gulf of Aden to the West Pacific.
> 
> On the occasion, he urged all present to stand up to the security challenges faced by the nation.
> 
> A ceremonial parade was held at the Eastern Naval Command parade ground where Vice Admiral Chopra took the salute.




Indian Navy on way to be world class force: Vice Admiral Anil Chopra - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

INS Arihant and India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Indian Navy set to create history


----------



## cirr

NINE years after the work started on the 1st P-15A ship&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

*Picture taken August 2012*&#65306;






*Picture taken August 2011*&#65306;


----------



## Gessler

cirr said:


> NINE years after the work started on the 1st P-15A ship&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;
> 
> *Picture taken August 2012*&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture taken August 2011*&#65306;



Both pictures are from the same year. 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

subincb said:


> Hope the shipyard is free now for Vikrant, or may be not. If you see google maps there are 3 ships similar(so 2 more) and hope all will be out in a month and the vikrant can go back in.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...0.005987&z=17&iwloc=A&cid=9473465642586151373



from your link check this images i think it is IAC


----------



## cirr

gessler said:


> Both pictures are from the same year. 2012.



NO&#12290;They were taken a year apart&#12290;

By the way&#65292;not a single worker is seen onboard the ship&#65292;in both photos&#12290;


----------



## subincb

sudhir007 said:


> from your link check this images i think it is IAC


 
Yes it is Vikrant. It was posted before when google maps updated to 2012.


----------



## Abingdonboy

cirr said:


> NINE years after the work started on the 1st P-15A ship&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;
> 
> *Picture taken August 2012*&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture taken August 2011*&#65306;


 


cirr said:


> NO&#12290;They were taken a year apart&#12290;
> 
> By the way&#65292;not a single worker is seen onboard the ship&#65292;in both photos&#12290;



I have my doubts but whatever. As has been reported new modular techniques are going to rapidly reduce construction time. Yes P-15A is taking too long but it is a first try, follow Ons will be faster delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

cirr said:


> NO&#12290;They were taken a year apart&#12290;



Proof? Don't spew your usual BS without proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> from your link check this images i think it is IAC



Yes...... it is IAC 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

IAC1 induction date&#65306;2025 or after&#65292;and that's if the Indian economy can be back on the 8% growth track in 2-3 years&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Launch of Navy's indigenous aircraft carrier by 2013: Antony

New Delhi: Admitting delay in construction of the Navy's indigenous aircraft carrier, the government on Wednesday told the Rajya Sabha that the launch of the ship is now expected to take place next year.

In a written reply to the House, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "The complexity of the project and this being the first ship of its kind being built in India, has led to timelines being extended."

As per the phase-I, the first launch of the ship was envisaged in October, 2010, he said.

"However, due to delays in receipt of steel plates and pre-launch equipment like diesel alternators and gearboxes, the launch of the ship is now expected in 2013," Antony said.

The contract for building the first indigenous aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy has been awarded to Cochin Shipyard Limited.

On scheduled delivery of the ship, he said, "Delivery of the ship is currently envisaged in 2018."

In reply to a question on funds for defence schemes, Antony told the House that for 2012-13 Rs 66,032.24 crore has been allocated for the purpose. 

Launch of Navy`s indigenous aircraft carrier by 2013: Antony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Unsuccessful attempt to hack Indian Navy computer network

NEW DELHI: The computer network of Visakhapatnam-based Eastern Naval Command was attacked by hackers in November last year, but none of the systems there was found to have been compromised, the government told Rajya Sabha today.

&#8220;Only one instance of attempted hacking on computers belonging to defence sector has come to notice in the past three years. There were intelligence reports in November 2011 about the probable compromise of computers of Eastern Naval Command based in Visakhapatnam,&#8221; Defence Minister A K Antony said in a written reply.
Tagged with: hack attempt on navy &#8226; indian navy &#8226; Navy computers hacked

Unsuccessful attempt to hack Indian Navy computer network



kkacer said:


> BIG MOUTH .......Delay Delay DELAY.........FAILED
> 
> India style



If your chinese style megaton fart$ are over , FK-OFF from this thread ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kkacer

octopus said:


> Launch of Navy's indigenous aircraft carrier by 2013: Antony
> 
> New Delhi: Admitting delay in construction of the Navy's indigenous aircraft carrier, the government on Wednesday told the Rajya Sabha that the launch of the ship is now expected to take place next year.
> 
> In a written reply to the House, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "The complexity of the project and this being the first ship of its kind being built in India, has led to timelines being extended."
> 
> As per the phase-I, the first launch of the ship was envisaged in October, 2010, he said.
> 
> "However, due to delays in receipt of steel plates and pre-launch equipment like diesel alternators and gearboxes, the launch of the ship is now expected in 2013," Antony said.
> 
> The contract for building the first indigenous aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy has been awarded to Cochin Shipyard Limited.
> 
> On scheduled delivery of the ship, he said, *"Delivery of the ship is currently envisaged in 2018."
> *
> In reply to a question on funds for defence schemes, Antony told the House that for 2012-13 Rs 66,032.24 crore has been allocated for the purpose.
> 
> Launch of Navy`s indigenous aircraft carrier by 2013: Antony



"Delivery of the ship is currently envisaged in 2018."

DELAY AGAIN........2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

IN P8I with 4 x Harpoon missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Any news about INS Kamorta.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_DRDO-developed Marreech anti-torpedo_


*Mahindra's Anti Torperdo Defence System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


> IAC1 induction date&#65306;2025 or after&#65292;and that's if the Indian economy can be back on the 8% growth track in 2-3 years&#12290;


Chinese 50 cent brainfart


----------



## cirr

gslv mk3 said:


> Chinese 50 cent brainfart



Let's wait and see&#12290;Hope you are still live and kicking by 2025.

A nation that fails to complete the construction of a freaking frigate after 9 long years can't be expected to finish building a CV in 25 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

cirr said:


> Let's wait and see&#12290;Hope you are still live and kicking by 2025.
> 
> A nation that fails to complete the construction of a freaking frigate after 9 long years can't be expected to finish building a CV in 25 years.


Which frigate took 9 years...........
You really earn a lot of money writing rubbish for CCP...........


----------



## kkacer

gslv mk3 said:


> Which frigate took 9 years...........
> You really earn a lot of money writing rubbish for CCP...........



this one and LCA still testing rofl



cirr said:


> NINE years after the work started on the 1st P-15A ship&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;
> 
> *Picture taken August 2012*&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture taken August 2011*&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

kkacer said:


> this one and LCA still testing rofl



A country which took 30 years to copy a russian fighter to build JF17 should not be laughing at others ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Coast Guard ship commissioned


> VISAKHAPATNAM, AUG 29:*Rajkiran, the Indian Coast Guard ship*, was commissioned here on Wednesday morning by Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra, the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command, in the presence of Inspector-General S.P Sharma of the Coast Guard region (East).
> 
> *It is the third of the series of eight inshore patrol vessels designed and built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata. The 50-metre vessel displaces 300 tonnes and can achieve a maximum speed of 34 knots, with an endurance of 1,500 nautical miles at the economical speed of 16 knots. The special features of the ship include an integrated bridge management system, integrated machinery control system and an integrated gun mount with indigenous fire control system.*
> 
> Rajkiran will be based at Haldia under the administrative and operational control of the Commander, Coast Guard region (North-East). The ship is commanded by Lt. Cdr. Sumanta Roy, a specialist in anti-submarine warfare. The vessel has a crew of five officers and 30 enrolled personnel.
> 
> During the commissioning ceremony, Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra said the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard would work in tandem to ensure the coastal and maritime security of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

kkacer said:


> this one and LCA still testing rofl



This is not a frigate but a destroyer. Frigates are the P-17 Shivalik, 3 commissioned so far,
another lot (P-17A) is under construction. How'd you like to compare the P-17 to china's type-054A frigate??

Here goes -

*Project-17 Shivalik v/s Type-054A Jiangkai-II -*

*Displacement*
P17 - 6200 tons
054 - 4053 tons

*Aircraft carried*
P17 - 2 x choppers
054 - 1 x chopper

*Armament*
P17 - 8 x BrahMos/Klub ASCMs (300km), 1 x Otobreda 76mm gun, 4 x DTA-53-956 torpedo
launchers, 2 x RBU- 6000 multiple rocket launchers (72 rockets), 24 x Shtil-1 SAMs (30km) 
1 x Barak-1 SAM launchers (CIWS), 2 x AK-630 30mm CIWS guns
054 - 8 x C-802/803 ASCM/LACMs (>200km), 1 x 76mm gun, 6 x YU-7 torpedos, 6 x Type-87 anti-
sub MRLs (36 rockets), 32 x HQ-16 SAMs (30km), 2 x 30mm CIWS guns

*Speed*
P17 - 32 knots
054 - 30 knots (est.)

*Dimensions*
P17 - Length: 142.5m, Beam: 16.9m, Draught: 4.5m
054 - Length: 134m, Beam: 16m, Draught: (unknown)

*Radar*
P17 - MR-760 Fregat M2EM 3-D radar
054 - Type-382 3-D radar

*Country of origin*
P17 - *Democratic Republic of India*
054 - People's Republic of China

*Conclusion -

INDIAN PROJECT-17 SHIVALIK-CLASS GUIDED MISSILE FRIGATE IS BETTER THAN CHINESE NAVY TYPE-054A JIANGKAI-II FRIGATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

@ kkacer & cirr

Indian P-17 Shivalik - 





Chinese Type-054A - 





^^ A 19th century locomotive gives off less smoke than this "stealth frigate" of your's pal !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

*Except that there are 15+ 054A...
*



gessler said:


> This is not a frigate but a destroyer. Frigates are the P-17 Shivalik, 3 commissioned so far,
> another lot (P-17A) is under construction. How'd you like to compare the P-17 to china's type-054A frigate??
> 
> Here goes -
> 
> *Project-17 Shivalik v/s Type-054A Jiangkai-II -*
> 
> *Displacement*
> P17 - 6200 tons
> 054 - 4053 tons
> 
> *Aircraft carried*
> P17 - 2 x choppers
> 054 - 1 x chopper
> 
> *Armament*
> P17 - 8 x BrahMos/Klub ASCMs (300km), 1 x Otobreda 76mm gun, 4 x DTA-53-956 torpedo
> launchers, 2 x RBU- 6000 multiple rocket launchers (72 rockets), 24 x Shtil-1 SAMs (30km)
> 1 x Barak-1 SAM launchers (CIWS), 2 x AK-630 30mm CIWS guns
> 054 - 8 x C-802/803 ASCM/LACMs (>200km), 1 x 76mm gun, 6 x YU-7 torpedos, 6 x Type-87 anti-
> sub MRLs (36 rockets), 32 x HQ-16 SAMs (30km), 2 x 30mm CIWS guns
> 
> *Speed*
> P17 - 32 knots
> 054 - 30 knots (est.)
> 
> *Dimensions*
> P17 - Length: 142.5m, Beam: 16.9m, Draught: 4.5m
> 054 - Length: 134m, Beam: 16m, Draught: (unknown)
> 
> *Radar*
> P17 - MR-760 Fregat M2EM 3-D radar
> 054 - Type-382 3-D radar
> 
> *Country of origin*
> P17 - *Democratic Republic of India*
> 054 - People's Republic of China
> 
> *Conclusion -
> 
> INDIAN PROJECT-17 SHIVALIK-CLASS GUIDED MISSILE FRIGATE IS BETTER THAN CHINESE NAVY TYPE-054A JIANGKAI-II FRIGATE*


----------



## Boson

oct605032048 said:


> *Except that there are 15+ 054A...
> *



*Except that there are 1.3 billion chinese *who can swim or atleast jump into the East Sea, when ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

I understand your anger and frustration about your Navy. They should have worked harder or at least pretended to do so.



Boson said:


> *Except that there are 1.3 billion chinese *who can swim or atleast jump into the East Sea, when ordered.


----------



## sudhir007

Chile navy on goodwill visit to Mumbai | idrw.org

The Chile navy sail training ship Esmeralda was on a Goodwill visit to Mumbai from August 29 to September 3. The ship is under the command of Captain Guillermo Juttges Mathieu and has a crew of 351 personnel.

Esmeralda is a steel-hulled, four masted barquentine tall ship. It is the second tallest and the longest sailing ship in the world. It has a long history of training Chilean sailors. The ship is on her 57th instructional cruise and arrived Mumbai after visiting many number of ports worldwide and sailing more than 30000 nautical miles. She will return to her home port of Valparaiso on 06 Jan 13.

Defence officials said that during her stay, the ship&#8217;s crew interacted with the Naval hierarchy of HQWNC. The Commanding Officer Esmeralda and Defence Attache, Chile called on the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet, Rear Admiral AR Karve. Several social, professional and cultural events for the visiting Chilean Naval personnel were also organised during the visit.

The officials said that the Indian Navy has had traditional links with the Chilean Navy and both Navies share converging views on Naval operations including Maritime Security. Esmeralda visit would further strengthen the existing bond between the two Navies.


----------



## shrivatsa

oct605032048 said:


> *Except that there are 15+ 054A...
> *



Only pigs come in herds. lions comes alone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Boson

oct605032048 said:


> I understand your anger and frustration about your Navy. They should have worked harder or at least pretended to do so.



I understand your anger and frustration about your .. whatever 054A.. looks tiny and shoddy compared to the Shivalik. In addition, you also seem to lack faith in swimming abilities of chinese foot soldiers in the ocean armed with sea-compatible bows and arrows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## holysaturn

*'The Partnership Between DCNS And Pipavav is Expected to Boost India&#8217;s Drive for Self-Reliance and Create Local Jobs&#8217;
Managing director, DCNS India, Bernard Buisson *

Managing director, DCNS India, Bernard Buisson
_________________________________________________________ 
*Tell us about the DCNS Scorpene submarine programme to the Indian Navy? Which Indian companies are you planning to partner with in this programme? Also, what are the timelines that you are planning for this programme? *
In 2005, Indian defence shipyard Mazagon Dock Limited (Ltd) forged a partnership with DCNS for producing six SSK Scorpene submarines (P75) under Transfer of Technology (ToT) from DCNS. The first P75 Scorpene submarine is to be launched at the end of 2013 and commissioned in 2015. The last Scorpene of P75 is expected to be commissioned in 2018.

Till date, MDL has completed the hulls for the first five submarines; the sixth one is to be completed this year. The programme is progressing and MDL has started the outfitting/integration of equipments inside the hulls&#8217; sections. We are confident that MDL should be able to abide by the last affirmed delivery schedule.

Besides its support to MDL, DCNS is working at the selection and qualification of Indian companies as partners for local production of equipment for the Scorpene (complete systems, subsystems and components). This is conducted by DCNS India, through the indigenisation programme.



We have already signed partnerships with several companies (Flash Forge, SEC Industries). In this frame, we are providing our Indian partners with technical assistance to manufacture equipments locally. This year, with Flash Forge and SEC Industries, we have delivered the first indigenised components to MDL for the Scorpenes. We are conducting genuine transfers of technologies and know-how at an unprecedented level for these sophisticated naval platforms. 




*What are the updates on the Indian Navy&#8217;s P75(I) programme? What is the response that you have got from the IN on this? *
On P75(I), we have answered the Request For Information (RFI) and are now waiting for the Request For Proposal (RFP). We believe that we will be in a position to propose a submarine meeting the entire requirement.

*What other major programmes are you currently preparing for at this point of time? Are you looking at any joint ventures with Indian companies in the coming months? *
DCNS is truly a unique player in naval systems (we are the only company developing such a range of solutions with OPVs to CVN and from SSKs to SSBNs) and associated services. We, therefore, wish to explore other opportunities beyond P75(I) and the LPD programmes. 

DCNS has developed a large range of combat systems for the French Navy, from frigate (FREMM), aircraft carrier (Charles de Gaulle), LPD (Mistral-Class), submarine (Scorpene) to OPVs (Gowind family). DCNS is keen to propose these systems to the Indian Navy in partnership with Indian companies.

We are studying various scenarios to optimise production of existing and possible future programmes simultaneously. Public Private Partnerships (PPPs) are one solution which could bring synergies to shipyards and maximize the productivity yield of Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs). Partnerships through JVs could be considered for longer term, with appropriate economies of scales and FDI level available. 

*Tell us a little about your LPD programme? Have you teamed up with any private shipyards on this? What will be the scope of DCNS in this programme?*
DCNS would like to propose, for Indian Navy&#8217;s Landing Platform Docks (LPD) project, a ship based on the Mistral-Class, meeting all the requirements. We are partnering and supporting Pipavav for this programme.

The French Mistral-Class is 199 metres for 21,500 tonnes. The first two ships of this type, Mistral and Tonnerre, were delivered to the French Navy in 2006 and 2007 respectively. France&#8217;s third LPD, Dixmude, ordered by the French defence procurement agency in 2009, was delivered on 3 January 2012, three months ahead of the contract schedule. The French Mistral was involved in all Libyan multinational operations and accomplished its missions successfully.

As for Russia, with whom we contracted two Mistral-Class LPDs and started the construction of the first, we will propose a war operations-proven and tailored designed ship to the Indian Navy. 

*Can you give us the scope of the joint venture between DCNS and Pipavav? *
Built upon the LPD initial co-operation, DCNS and Pipavav are developing a strategic partnership for bringing DCNS technologies, methods and skills into Pipavav. The on-going discussions aim at building the highest state-of-the-art strategic assets including modern warships for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard. The aim of this partnership is to capitalise on assets of both companies to bring modern and modular manufacturing expertise, design abilities, system integration know-how for the long-term benefit of the Indian Navy.

We will stand by Pipavav to assist them, on a case by case basis, and provide them the support necessary in order to allow them to fulfil their contractual obligations in a cost-effective and time-bound manner.

The partnership is expected to boost India&#8217;s drive for self-reliance in the field of defence manufacturing and to create a large number of local jobs. It will further strengthen the solid Indo-French strategic relationship in the defence sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

> Q: Have there been any precedents of Russia refusing to sell to India some weapons systems? If so, what were the reasons?
> A: I am not aware of any such precedents. Russia and India have a clear understanding of what kind of weapons we cannot sell them  for example, in view of the fact that India is not a member of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty or the Nuclear Test Ban Treaty. A moratorium alone is not enough. There are some lines that Russia cannot cross owing to its international commitments. The Indians are aware of it, and they are not making any provocative requests. But as far as I know Russia has agreed to sell everything the Indians have actually asked for.
> For example, we were aware that the Indians were developing a naval propulsion reactor for their nuclear submarine  but Russia would not have been able to supply such a reactor to them because we are bound by international commitments. Nevertheless, we have provided some degree of assistance. By the way, I was present at the launch of that submarine  I had to delay by several days my departure from the post of the Russian ambassador to India so as to be able to attend the ceremony.
> 
> Q: What can you say about the delivery of the Nerpa nuclear submarine, from the point of view of Russias international commitments?
> A: This is a lease arrangement; it is allowed by Russias international commitments because the Indians have no access to the technology of the nuclear propulsion reactor installed on that submarine. In addition, they are bound by the commitment not to equip the sub with nuclear missiles. The submarine itself can carry such missiles, but we have supplied it in strict compliance with the requirements of the nuclear nonproliferation regime. In other words, Russia abides by all the international agreements, which is especially obvious against the backdrop of the signing of the peaceful nuclear energy cooperation agreement (the so-called 123 Agreement) between India and the United States.



Moscow Defense Brief
Very interesting interview... Has a lot of details for those who can read between the lines.. Enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

what about 4 LHD???
And Kamov on it with ATTACK Kamov too


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> what about 4 LHD???
> And Kamov on it with ATTACK Kamov too


 
The IN has a requirements for 6 (4+2) LHD/LPD before 2020. RFPs have been sent out and we just have to wait a while the contenders partner with Indian shipyards and evaluations are carried out. We can expect a deal by 2014/15. 


Kamovs have had their day in the IN. The Ka-28s are to be phased out in the coming years and replaced by MRH (either S-70B or NH-90). Ka-31s will serve on VIKRAMDITYA and IAC-1 (possibly) in the AEW role but that is because it was part of package that came with the VIKRAMDITYA. I highly doubt the IN will operate any attack helos from Kamov from its LHD/LPD, the attack helo requirmetn will be filled by a naval variant of the LCH and (if needed) IN bought AH-64Ds. Additionally the LUHs employed on the LHD/LPD will either be of US origin (Bell 429) or European origin (AW109).The air wing on the LHD/LPD will be purely of Indian and Western origin, I can't see any Russian origin helos on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


> The IN has a requirements for 6 (4+2) LHD/LPD before 2020. RFPs have been sent out and we just have to wait a while the contenders partner with Indian shipyards and evaluations are carried out. We can expect a deal by 2014/15.
> 
> 
> Kamovs have had their day in the IN. The Ka-28s are to be phased out in the coming years and replaced by MRH (either S-70B or NH-90). Ka-31s will serve on VIKRAMDITYA and IAC-1 (possibly) in the AEW role but that is because it was part of package that came with the VIKRAMDITYA. I highly doubt the IN will operate any attack helos from Kamov from its LHD/LPD, the attack helo requirmetn will be filled by a naval variant of the LCH and (if needed) IN bought AH-64Ds. Additionally the LUHs employed on the LHD/LPD will either be of US origin (Bell 429) or European origin (AW109).The air wing on the LHD/LPD will be purely of Indian and Western origin, I can't see any Russian origin helos on them.


 
Describe in Details about *LHD and LPDs???* and what are option available in details...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



What are those missiles the P-8I is carrying? Don't look like Harpoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Mig 29K:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

@ Sancho

Will India get only the AGM-84L Harpoon-II or will we also get the SLAM-ER variant along with P-8Is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

gessler said:


> What are those missiles the P-8I is carrying? Don't look like Harpoons.



M 62 Quickstrike Mine "



gessler said:


> @ Sancho
> 
> Will India get only the AGM-84L Harpoon-II or will we also get the SLAM-ER variant along with P-8Is?



THE Indian Navy haven't ordered the SLAM-ER VARIANT in their Weapon's package

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

Nishan_101 said:


> Describe in Details about *LHD and LPDs???* and what are option available in details...



THE Major Difference between a LHD and LPD is their capability,LPD Class of ships put more emphasis on delivering Tanks/Army Vehicles to Enemy shore either directly by getting closer to shore or by Landing crafts available in the ship..the size of Helicopter Hanger and deck is limited on such ship and can usually carry 2-3 Chopper's...This ships are made to carry more troops

LHD Class of ships in comparison to LPD's are of greater size Having a larger deck to carry VTOL jets and Chopper's [Attack and Recce],They can carry more Number of Heavy tanks,BMP Vehicles,Wheeled Artillery WITH MORE Landing crafts along more number of troops to attack enemy shore's covered by air support provided by Gunships and Jets 

The Indian Navy requirement on LHD/LPD that was made available on internet wasn't much detailed,it called for INS Jalashwa type of Ship...as the above article said DCNS has offered the ship based on Mistral class..IMO DCNS Stand a chance in this one and can grab this order...this 4 ships will be made in India under TOT ...they can construct a ship with IN Requirement based on the Mistral design..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laman12345

According to Russia's "Kommersant" reported on September 17, of Russia modified second-hand aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy INS Vikramaditya the power device in the Barents Sea trials of serious failures, resulting incarrier delivery date again postponed, will be postponed at least a year or so.


----------



## laman12345

Russia is not friendly


----------



## mfreak

Hence why Russia is probably losing out on a lot of the defence deals to the Us, Israel and Europe. They give everything, but the wheels turn extremely slow. If the Russians need to salvage their defence industry with India (with India being the largest importer and all), they need to be able to pull their socks up and be a bit more professional. Its very easy for India to be "pro-west", since India has already started leaning that way. If India opens up its economy more and more, sides with the west more and more in UN policies, which it will considering that sooner or later we would have to give up on the "cat on the wall" attitude, then technology acquisition might also get a bit easier.


----------



## laman12345

*VERY BAD NEWS AGAIN *

*The Delivery of Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.*
*The Delivery of Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.*
*The Delivery of Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.*
*The Delivery of Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.*
*The Delivery of Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.*

According to Russia's "Kommersant" reported on September 17, of Russia modified second-hand aircraft carrier for the Indian Navy INS Vikramaditya the power device in the Barents Sea trials of serious failures, resulting incarrier delivery date again postponed, will be postponed at least a year or so.

According to sources in Russia, INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier during a sea trial failure, paralysis in seven of the eight steam boilers. The northern city of Severodvinsk machinery manufacturing enterprise experts to assess the damage to equipment status, consider how the carrier is transported back to the dock. And then will begin to eliminate the fault.

The accident is bound to affect the delivery date of the aircraft carrier. According to the most optimistic estimates, the Indian Navy aboard the aircraft carrier no earlier than October 2013.

A disclosure of sources close to Russia's Rosoboronexport said, INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier is a serious failure during sea trials. July 8, the aircraft carrier for the first time to leave the the North machinery manufacturing enterprises dock into the Barents Sea, according to plan is scheduled to test 124 days.

One of the priority task is to test aircraft carrier power plant. The aircraft carrier left the northern machinery manufacturing enterprises, initially without any big problems in low-speed smooth sailing. But the provisions of the pilot scheme also sailing at maximum speed, the problem appears.

The carrier just to accelerate to 30 last week, alerting system suddenly issued a power unit failure signal, the aircraft carrier parked directly in place. Later found in 7 of the 8 constitute a power plant steam boiler seriously damaged.


----------



## laman12345

itaskol said:


> if the russia news is real, india should cancell the deal...
> 7 of the 8 constitute a power plant steam boiler seriously damaged.
> big money to repair these. and the russia will surely not pay for it



agree, The russia will surely not pay for it

Very bad Russian they are playing India


----------



## arp2041

India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

mfreak said:


> Hence why Russia is probably losing out on a lot of the defence deals to the Us, Israel and Europe. They give everything, but the wheels turn extremely slow. If the Russians need to salvage their defence industry with India (with India being the largest importer and all), they need to be able to pull their socks up and be a bit more professional. Its very easy for India to be "pro-west", since India has already started leaning that way. If India opens up its economy more and more, sides with the west more and more in UN policies, which it will considering that sooner or later we would have to give up on the "cat on the wall" attitude, then technology acquisition might also get a bit easier.



Although there is a delay but Does anyone think that IN wants the second carrier from Russia which is refitting and Russians going for N-Carriers????


----------



## YouGotRouged

Nishan_101 said:


> Although there is a delay but Does anyone think that IN wants the second carrier from Russia which is refitting and Russians going for N-Carriers????



IMO regarding this whole situation..."Fool me once.....shame on you, fool me twice...shame on me, fool me a third time..wait am I getting my kickback for this fuckup?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Adm Nirmal Verma appointed High Commissioner to Canada*

Authoritative sources told India Strategic that his appointment has been cleared at the highest levels, and that the Ministry of External Affairs should be sending a proposal shortly to the Canadian Foreign Affairs Ministry to seek its concurrence. Once that comes, Adm Verma should leave for Ottawa to take over his new assignment immediately as the Canadian Prime Minister is due to visit India in the near future.

The concurrence is expressed in what is known in the diplomatic jargon as the Agreement, and colloquially spoken in French.
An Ambassador, or a High Commissioner in the case of Commonwealth countries, is regarded as the direct representative of the sovereign &#8211; the President of India in this case &#8211; as per the established diplomatic practices. Exceptions notwithstanding, the procedure of sending a proposal and seeking agreement is a formality.

There is no High Commissioner in place in Ottawa at the moment, the last High Commissioner, Shashishekhar M Gavai, having retired from the Indian Foreign Service (IFS) at the end of August 2012.

So did Adm Verma from the Indian Navy.

Notably, two Services officers in the past, General JN Chaudhuri (Jul 1966 -Aug 69) and General TN Raina (Feb 1979 - May 80) were given the assignment after their retirement as Chiefs of the Army Staff.

Adm Verma was last in Canada in May this year at the invitation of the Canadian Chief of Defence Staff. He has played a key role in the modernisation of the Indian Navy ever since he was the Assistant Chief of the Naval Staff (Policy & Plans) and also in naval diplomacy. After the 26/11 terror attack in Mumbai in 2008, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh himself called for files on Navy&#8217;s modernisation plans and in Jan 2009, most of them were cleared in one shot.

Despite the delays in the construction and commissioning of ships, the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) at Cochin and some others at Mazagon Dock Ltd., and elsewhere, the Navy is on a steady path to acquire at least five ships every year for the next 10 years, a commendable pace by any standard.

Adm Verma (Retd) should be back in South Block within the next few days &#8211; albeit a few rooms away from the prestigious offices he occupied &#8211; to take briefings from MEA officials and go through classified and unclassified files on Indo-Canadian relations.

Canada is important for India because of its gas and nuclear technology and resources, for which agreements are in place.
Interestingly, in May 1974, ten days after India&#8217;s nuclear test, Canada was the first country to break nuclear ties with India, a development reported by this writer then.

Adm Verma's appointment should formally be announced only after the Agreement is received from the Canadian Government.

..:: India Strategic ::. Appointments: Adm Nirmal Verma appointed High Commissioner to Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Not directly IN related, but interesting in terms of costs for possible MPAs:



> *UK left exposed by Nimrod cancellation, report says*
> 
> ...Buying a high-end system such as the P-8A would be expensive, with the US Navy's latest order carrying a per-aircraft cost of about $170 million. For the same price, roughly four less-capable MPA-roled C295s could be acquired...



IN FOCUS: UK left exposed by Nimrod cancellation, report says


That means the C295 MPA comes with a price around $42 million Dollar and if we keep in mind that IN gets the P8Is for $210 millions each, we would roughly get 5 x C295 for the same price!
Costs will be a big factor in the MRMR competition and that's where the C295 will be one of the frontrunner, especially if the ICG, IAF and BSF selects the same for their requirements and through a licence production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

sancho said:


> Not directly IN related, but interesting in terms of costs for possible MPAs:
> 
> 
> 
> IN FOCUS: UK left exposed by Nimrod cancellation, report says
> 
> 
> That means the C295 MPA comes with a price around $42 million Dollar and if we keep in mind that IN gets the P8Is for $210 millions each, we would roughly get 5 x C295 for the same price!
> Costs will be a big factor in the MRMR competition and that's where the C295 will be one of the frontrunner, especially if the ICG, IAF and BSF selects the same for their requirements and through a licence production.



PAF and PN is also looking towards it.


----------



## chairborne ranger

Nishan_101 said:


> PAF and PN is also looking towards it.


are there plans to replace the orions the pn operates?. If so then, why bother acquiring another one, when they'll be phased out anyway? ...can you please enlighten us about the pakistani naval aviation's long term plans?


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

We are readying ourselves to build contemporary warships | idrw.org

Goa Shipyard Ltd (GSL), one of Indias leading defence shipyards located on the west coast, has embarked on an ambitious expansion and modernisation plan. Companys CMD Rear Admiral (retd) Vineet Bakhshi VSM, spoke to Hindustan Times on the strategic vision. Edited excerpts:
*How is GSL meeting with the challenges of growth?*

As one of the few Indian shipyards equipped with an in-house design capability, GSL has intensified its research and development (R&D) in the past few years.

In this process, we have developed range of products that efficiently meet the specific requirements of clients in the defence as well as commercial sectors. The focus has been in the fields of design, construction, repair and modernisation of vessels. Keeping the growing demand for patrol vessels, which will be needed to meet the exigencies of the future, currently GSL has successfully embarked on a major exercise to indigenously develop designs of various types of patrol vessels ranging from 50 to 105 meters.



*What are the in-house designed products successfully launched by GSL?*

A 35 knots, 50 meter fast patrol vessel is an in-house designed and proven product. Seven such vessels, designed and constructed by the yard are rendering yeoman service to the Indian Coast Guard (ICG).

Two 105 meter advanced offshore patrol vessels designed and constructed for the Indian Coast Guard have excelled in their performance parameters beyond the stipulated contractual requirements, winning appreciation from all quarters. The ICG has now commissioned the GSL to construct six more vessels with additional features.

At present, designs are being developed for a 75 meter multi-role patrol vessel with stealth features having low radar signature. In addition, work has also commenced on an in house design of a shallow water anti-submarine warfare craft for the Indian Navy.

*What does GSL hope to achieve through modernisation project?*

In keeping pace with dynamic times, GSL has now launched upon a systematic and planned modernisation programme aimed at creating new facilities and infrastructure even as existing facilities are augmented, to undertake the anticipated work load of ship construction in the years to come, including series construction of high technology ships for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard.

*Please share some details of the modernisation project*

The modernisation project, which has been planned in close association with the ministry of defence, is in four phases and will include new integrated steel fabrication facility using pre-outfitted block building concept with modular construction technique.

It will have modern workshops, dedicated building berths with shiplift and transfer system, dry repair berths, enhanced material handling and cranage facility, material stores, fitting out jetties for ship outfitting, repair ships and revamping of electrical and mechanical services and utilities among others.

The project aims at readying GSL for the manufacture of contemporary warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

New picture of MiG-29K taking off from Vikramaditya -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

*Some P8 weaponary:*


*Harpoon anti ship missiles*










*MK54 Torpedo*










*MK62 Quickstrike Mines*










Infos about these:

U.S. Naval Mines - Quickstrike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

so the Russians say that the failure of boilers etc onboard the Junk must be laid at India's door and refuse to pay penalty&#12290;

Further the Indians have been accused of acquiring false and fake and fault parts for the said ship&#12290;

How are the Indians gonna react&#65311;

PS Still no reporting by the Indian media&#65311;


----------



## kurup

cirr said:


> so the Russians say that the failure of boilers etc onboard the Junk must be laid at India's door and refuse to pay penalty&#12290;
> 
> Further the Indians have been accused of acquiring false and fake and fault parts for the said ship&#12290;
> 
> How are the Indians gonna react&#65311;
> 
> PS Still no reporting by the Indian media&#65311;



Are you telling that the junk which is the chinese bricks should be laid at India's door ???Why??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My newest upload:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

^^^^

NICE JOB ABING 

BUT THAT COULD HAVE INCLUDED MY AVATAR THE INS VIKY ALSO 

SADIST RUSSIANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

cirr said:


> so the Russians say that the failure of boilers etc onboard the Junk must be laid at India's door and refuse to pay penalty&#12290;
> 
> Further the Indians have been accused of acquiring false and fake and fault parts for the said ship&#12290;
> 
> How are the Indians gonna react&#65311;
> 
> PS Still no reporting by the Indian media&#65311;



The next report will be how much more will India have to pay.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> NICE JOB ABING
> 
> BUT THAT COULD HAVE INCLUDED MY AVATAR THE INS VIKY ALSO
> 
> SADIST RUSSIANS



Since we have no idea when it will enter service I thought against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajib

Any news on Kolkata Class destroyer and Kamrota class ASW crvts?Plz share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Btw, Am in cochin and today in the evening had gone for a walk in cochin marine drive. I saw a naval ship anchored off. Was raining heavily and was not very clear. I think the number 703. That would be make it the INS Tarkash to be inducted in the Indian Navy. Unfortunately dont have my binocs. Will confirm with better visuals if the weather is better tomorrow. 

For people in Cochin to confirm. It can be seen from the Marine drive walkway from the observation deck near Priyadarshini park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pilgrim999

Abingdonboy said:


> My newest upload:



good video but again capability on paper.....helo's, submarine, Aircraft carrier...LPD....Naval Tejas, Mig 29K...only surface fleet seems ok for the aspiration of the NAvy.......BTW the marcos are the ace up the sleeve......got to do lots of work to come up to come up to decent standards of being a deadly force to counter multi dimensional threats......may be 2014 may be correct time for IN to really stabilise a a game changer.....till then keep heads down and work.....

and sir, what would be yur mail id and bank account no to add yur residential address.....hope yud understand....


----------



## Gessler

Rajib said:


> Any news on Kolkata Class destroyer and Kamrota class ASW crvts?Plz share



The first P-15A will be handed over to Navy in March 2013.

The first P-28 is also due next year, although the correct time period is not known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

INS Vikramaditya with MiG-29Ks onboard -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Project-17 Shivalik-class stealth frigates -







> First Shivalik frigate (F47) induction in 2010, image from DTN News









> INS Satpura (F48) during sea trials in early 2011









> INS Satpura (F48) during Malabar-2012 naval combat exercise with US Navy









> INS Shivalik (F47) in March 2010 maiden sailing









> INS Satpura (F48) in Malabar-2012 exercise









> INS Shivalik (F47) in Yangpu, China in 2012









> INS Sahyadri (F49) in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

The P-17 FFG armament suite -

*8* Cruise Missiles (PJ-10 BrahMos (300km) or 3M54E Klub-N (285km) fitted in Universal VLS cells)
*40* Surface-to-Air Missiles (24 Shtil-1 (30km) in arm launchers & 16 Barak-I in VLS cells)
*144* Anti-submarine rockets (in 2 RBU-6000 MRLs with 72 rockets each)
*2* 30mm CIWS guns (AK-630M)
*1* 76mm multipurpose gun (Otobreda)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

gessler said:


> INS Vikramaditya with MiG-29Ks onboard -



Image looks like PSed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Interesting pics from the Euronaval 2012 and some of these may find their way to IN:*


Amur class subs (interestingly it seems they are not offered with Brahmos or AIP propulsion)












Scorpene (with the AIP module in front of it) and Andrasta sub in the background










I wonder if the Andrasta class wouldn't be the better choice for IN, instead of more Scorpene class subs. Similarly capabilities, only that these are designed for costal areas and with less range and endurrance, but at have the costs. So instead of 6 x additional Scorpenes that can go even into the Indian Ocean area, we could have 12 x Andrasta class subs, with for the Arabian Sea and the Bay of Bengal. With the commonality it shouldn't be that difficult to build them in our productionline as well. 


And some nice and advanced designs and concepts from DCNS (BRAVE class replenishment and support ship / PA2 carrier, notably with a UCAV on board / SMX 26 concept of a sub for shallow water areas, that can even drive on the underground)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DMLA

gessler said:


> The P-17 FFG armament suite -
> 
> *8* Cruise Missiles (PJ-10 BrahMos (300km) or 3M54E Klub-N (285km) fitted in Universal VLS cells)
> *40* Surface-to-Air Missiles (24 Shtil-1 (30km) in arm launchers & 16 Barak-I in VLS cells)
> *144* Anti-submarine rockets (in 2 RBU-6000 MRLs with 72 rockets each)
> *2* 30mm CIWS guns (AK-630M)
> *1* 76mm multipurpose gun (Otobreda)



They feature 32 Barak-1 missiles in VLS units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

DMLA said:


> They feature 32 Barak-1 missiles in VLS units



Do you have any link? I thought there were only 16 (in 2 x 8-cell VLS modules).



sancho said:


> *Interesting pics from the Euronaval 2012 and some of these may find their way to IN:*
> 
> 
> Amur class subs (interestingly it seems they are not offered with Brahmos or AIP propulsion)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpene (with the AIP module in front of it) and Andrasta sub in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Andrasta class wouldn't be the better choice for IN, instead of more Scorpene class subs. Similarly capabilities, only that these are designed for costal areas and with less range and endurrance, but at have the costs. So instead of 6 x additional Scorpenes that can go even into the Indian Ocean area, we could have 12 x Andrasta class subs, with for the Arabian Sea and the Bay of Bengal. With the commonality it shouldn't be that difficult to build them in our productionline as well.
> 
> 
> And some nice and advanced designs and concepts from DCNS (BRAVE class replenishment and support ship / PA2 carrier, notably with a UCAV on board / SMX 26 concept of a sub for shallow water areas, that can even drive on the underground)



Wow, amazing pics and info Sancho bhai...

I think the reason why Amur is not shown with PJ-10 is becoz this is an international
show and PJ-10 is available only for India and Russia as of now I think?

Any other foreign customer won't get access to the missile as yet so maybe thats
why they didn't show it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Wow, amazing pics and info Sancho bhai...
> 
> I think the reason why Amur is not shown with PJ-10 is becoz this is an international
> show and PJ-10 is available only for India and Russia as of now I think?
> 
> Any other foreign customer won't get access to the missile as yet so maybe thats
> why they didn't show it here.



That's not correct, Brahmos is an export missile that is on offer for other nations too. The problem for the sub launched version is only, that it is simply too big for most subs, however Amur class was earlier shown with Brahmos at defence shows, that's why I was surprised.

Btw, the carrier seems to be the offer of DCNS for Brazil, which wants to replace it's current CATOBAR carrier in future. It would be great if we would develop the carrier jointly with the French and the Brazilians, would definitely reduce costs and might reduce development time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> That's not correct, Brahmos is an export missile that is on offer for other nations too. The problem for the sub launched version is only, that it is simply too big for most subs, however Amur class was earlier shown with Brahmos at defence shows, that's why I was surprised.
> 
> Btw, the carrier seems to be the offer of DCNS for Brazil, which wants to replace it's current CATOBAR carrier in future. It would be great if we would develop the carrier jointly with the French and the Brazilians, would definitely reduce costs and might reduce development time.



Is that sub above Amur-950 ? I think PJ-10 offer was only for the larger Amur-1650
sub offered to India in P-75I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

gessler said:


> Is that sub above Amur-950 ? I think PJ-10 offer was only for the larger Amur-1650
> sub offered to India in P-75I.



First pic is of Amur 950 .

Second picture is of Amur 1650 . It is written in the background .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Is that sub above Amur-950 ? I think PJ-10 offer was only for the larger Amur-1650
> sub offered to India in P-75I.



As octopus said, they presented both but you are right, only the 1650 is meant to get Brahmos with an additional modul, for the lack of AIP. The 950 on the other hand is smaller and with AIP propulsion, at least it was meant to get AIP which is still under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Pictures from INS Vikramaditya -







> Kamov Ka-27 helicopter on the deck









> The Vikramaditya flight deck









> Kamov Ka-27 helicopter landing









> Inside the Hangar Deck of the aircraft carrier









> Inside the Hangar Deck of the aircraft carrier









> Mikoyan MiG-29K multirole fighter and Ka-27 helicopters parked inside the Hangar Deck

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

*New sub launched air defence weapons shown by DCNS!*






*MICA:*







*Mistral:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> *New sub launched air defence weapons shown by DCNS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MICA:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mistral:*



Will India's Scorpenes have these stuff? Or can we add them later?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Will India's Scorpenes have these stuff? Or can we add them later?



These are new systems, but the MICA system can be added later for sure, since it doesn't need any changes of the sub. It is just a torpedo that houses the MICA missile.
So far only the Germans had developed a similar air defence system and IN must have it for their subs as well, especially for the SSBNs.
Would be great if we could combine the Maitri SAM development, with a WVR missile and a sub launched air defence missile development as well. A single missile that can be used by all 3 forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Type 052D

No domestic materials! Shame


----------



## sancho

Type 052D said:


> No domestic materials! Shame



No need for envy man, your navy has quiet some foreign stuff as well, Russian fighters, helicopters and subs, Ukraine carriers, French helicopters and so on. Let's call it a draw and stick with the topic again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Can you tell me in detail that how many equipments does IN has now???
Destroyers=?
Frigates=?
Corvettes=?
Mine Hunters=?
FAC=?
Patrol Craft=?
Tankers=?
LHDs=?
LPDs=?
Aircraft Carriers=?
Other Equipments=?
Aircrafts=?
Other Aviations=?
What are there roles and use???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Nishan_101 said:


> Can you tell me in detail that how many equipments does IN has now???
> Destroyers=?
> Frigates=?
> Corvettes=?
> Mine Hunters=?
> FAC=?
> Patrol Craft=?
> Tankers=?
> LHDs=?
> LPDs=?
> Aircraft Carriers=?
> Other Equipments=?
> Aircrafts=?
> Other Aviations=?
> What are there roles and use???



List of active Indian Navy ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Indian Coast Guard Ships : Indian Coast Guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Indian Coast Guard Aviation : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indian_military_aircraft#Indian_Coast_Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Interesting!*

Italy and Russia are joining hands again for the S1000 SSK:



> *Russia, Italy revisit S1000 non-nuclear sub project*
> 
> Russia and Italy have revisited the project of S1000 non-nuclear submarine. The project was frozen four years ago. This small submarine has been designed specifically for exports to the third world countries - Egypt, Morocco and others. According to latest reports, there will be only 20, not 50 percent of Russian components in the new submarine. However, Russia will be responsible for the promotion of the submarine on the market...



Russia, Italy revisit S1000 non-nuclear sub project - English pravda.ru


The S1000 was offered to IN for the next AIP sub procurement, jointly with L&T as a privat partner. It is basically an Amur class design, but with techs and capabilities of the U212 via Italy (non magnetic hull, fuel cell AIP propulsion...)

Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> About the Tu-142s; the P-8i is not a replacement for them (even the numbers do not match up)



Yes they are, the last upgrade of the Bears was meant to be a deeper upgrade, but the Russians asked for too much money and IN wasn't happy with the systems either. That's why only the life was extended for some years, while a competition was opened for new long range MPAs, where the P8 came out as the winner.
We currently have 8 x Bears and the initial order for P8 was 8 as well, but now we increased the order to 12.

About the IN's requirements for more airfields for Poseidon operation; that process has been initiated before the completion of even the first Poseidon airframe...INS Baaz...INS Hansa, INS Dega and INS Rajali can already operate Poseidons. Just as INS Garuda...[/QUOTE]

Your just look at the runway lenght, but not on the available space on to park the aircrafts on the forefields, or the neccassary facilities to maintain them. Just use google maps to compare INS Rajali with the other air bases you mentioned and you will undertstand that only INS Dega and partially INS Hansa might be able to operate this class of aircrafts, while the latter can't operate such numbers. INS Baaz will operate helicopters Do 228s as stationary aircrafts, while An 32s and C130s can land there and be operated for a shorter time.

The IL96 were upgraded recently, but again IN wasn't happy with the systems and will replace them in the long term with MRMRs, just like the Do 228 was expected to be replaced by Saras on the lower end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

A nice report (with great pics) of the Corsican Lion exercise, of British and French navies and their Combined Joint Expeditionary Force:

link


IN should take a good look at it, especially at the helicopter carriers and the fact that once can form joint defence forces in certain areas, without one navy beeing responsible alone.
IN for instance could form joint patrol groups with Oman on the one side, Malaysia, Indonesia or Singapore on the other side, to fight piracy in the Arabian Sea, the Bay of Bengal up to the Straight of Malacca. These countries are modernising their naval fleets as well and would form good partners for IN, which still would have the lead. 
One could also think about a joint amphibious force for disaster relief missions, or ASW, since some of them are procuring LDPs and subs in future as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

INS Vikramaditya -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

INS Viraat -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Saab Signs Investment Deal with Pipavav Offshore and Defence Engineering Ltd*


Defence and security company Saab has today signed a deal with Pipavav Offshore and Defence Engineering Ltd (Pipavav), India, about an investment in the company of MSEK 250. The investment is made in shares which will be issued through a directed share issue, which is dependent on approval from an extraordinary General Meeting held by Pipavav in the fourth quarter 2012. After the investment, Saab will hold approximately 3.5 per cent of the capital and votes in Pipavav.

Stockholm, 1 November, 2012 &#8211; On 24 August of this year, Saab announced that a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) had been signed concerning a strategic investment in the Indian company Pipavav. At the same time, both companies signed a Technical Partnership Agreement (TPA), a continuation of ongoing co-operation between the companies and covering details about the format for continued relationships and relevant projects. Today, an agreement on the strategic investment of approximately MSEK 250 was signed. The investment will be made through an issue of new shares issued to Saab. Finalisation of the investment is expected to be made within 3 months, under the condition it meets the necessary approval of the shareholders meeting of Pipavav and government approvals. After the investment, Saab will hold approximately 3.5 percent of the capital and votes in Pipavav.

Pipavav is today one of the strongest private players in the naval domain inIndiaand has the ambition to grow also in other areas of defence. The co-operation offers a strong partnership for Saab and a good platform from which to grow on the Indian market.

The two companies earlier jointly formed the Combat System Engineering group, which analyses naval combat system design and architecture. The companies are also exploring next generation combat management systems for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard.

Saab serves the global market with world-leading products, services and solutions ranging from military defence to civil security. Saab has operations and employees on all continents and constantly develops, adopts and improves new technology to meet customers&#8217; changing needs.

Saab Signs Investment Deal with Pipavav Offshore and Defence Engineering Ltd | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya playing host to Russian MiG-29 KUB fighter aircraft *

































Indian Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya playing host to Russian MiG-29 KUB fighter aircraft [Wallpaper material] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia*


INS Sindhurakshak, the Indian Kilo class diesel-electric submarine being retrofitted in Russia under Project 08773, has been launched for a two-week sea trial in Russia. According to Zvezdochka shipyard, the submarine has been repaired and modernized and its sea trials started earlier this week. 

INS Sindhurakshak has been upgraded under a direct contract between the Zvezdochka shipyard and the Indian Defence ministry which was signed in June 2010. The upgrade programme is worth $ 80 million and it includes a complete overhaul including the submarine&#8217;s hull structures. 

Other features of the upgrade will be improved control systems, electronic warfare systems, and an integrated weapon control system. The modernization of INS Sindhurakshak enabled the incorporation of new Russian missile system Club-S with 200-km cruise missile range, Indian sonar USHUS and radio communication systems CCS-MK.

Once the upgraded INS Sindhurakshak finishes its sea-trials, it will be put to additional tests by the Russians and handed over to the Indian Navy by end-2012. Russia has built ten Kilo class submarines for India and retrofitted four Project 877EKM submarines for Indian Navy. While the service life of these submarines has been extended greatly, they also achieved cruise missile engagement capability. 

Zvezdochka Ship Repair Center specializes in repair of nuclear and diesel submarines. All those Kilo-class subs were built in Russia under Project 887EKM developed by Rubin Design Bureau (St. Petersburg). The submarines can be used for antisubmarine and ant surface warfare besides protecting naval bases, carrying out reconnaissance and patrol missions and guarding coastal and sea lanes.

While INS Sidhurakshak gets overhauled in Russia, the Indian Navy already possesses four upgraded Kilo &#8211;class submarines from Russia which include INS Sindhuvir, INS Sindhuratna, INS Sindhughosh, and INS Sindhuvijay. These overhauled Indian submarines are equipped with 3M-54 Club-S (SS-N-27) anti-ship cruise missiles, the Indian-developed USHUS sonar, CCS-MK radio communications system and Porpoise radar.

According to Defence specialists, these new Kilo-class SSKs have been retrofitted with the much needed launch mechanisms to fire the submarine-launched PJ-10 BrahMos missile in the year-end test. While no official confirmation on this issue has been forthcoming, things will get clearer once the sub-launched Brahmos is test fired from one of them.

Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

arp2041 said:


> *Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia*....................................................................................
> 
> According to Defence specialists, these new Kilo-class SSKs have been retrofitted with the much needed launch mechanisms to fire the submarine-launched PJ-10 BrahMos missile in the year-end test. While no official confirmation on this issue has been forthcoming, things will get clearer once the sub-launched Brahmos is test fired from one of them.
> 
> Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia



This seems to be the significant part of the report above. Because that will be a very significant upgrade in the "Sindhu-Class" subs capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Capt.Popeye said:


> This seems to be the significant part of the report above. Because that will be a very significant upgrade in the "Sindhu-Class" subs capabilities.



That is one heck of a news ....

Looking forward for the test of Brahmos from Kilo .


----------



## sancho

octopus said:


> That is one heck of a news ....
> 
> Looking forward for the test of Brahmos from Kilo .



Not possible, since they don't have vertical launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> Not possible, since they don't have vertical launchers.



News says otherwise.

Maybe from torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

octopus said:


> News says otherwise.
> 
> Maybe from torpedo tubes.



I guess you mean the reports about coming tests of the sub launched version, but they won't be done by subs, but by under water test launchers. Brahmos is too long and heavy to be used like a normal torpedo, otherwise we could get AIP propulsion and Brahmos for the new SSKs, but that is not the case, it's only one of them, because both require the space of a whole modul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> I guess you mean the reports about coming tests of the sub launched version, but they won't be done by subs, but by under water test launchers. Brahmos is too long and heavy to be used like a normal torpedo, otherwise we could get AIP propulsion and Brahmos for the new SSKs, but that is not the case, it's only one of them, because both require the space of a whole modul.



But according to this link Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia 


"According to Defence specialists, these new Kilo-class SSKs have been retrofitted with the much needed launch mechanisms to fire the submarine-launched PJ-10 BrahMos missile in the year-end test. While no official confirmation on this issue has been forthcoming, things will get clearer once the sub-launched Brahmos is test fired from one of them. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

octopus said:


> But according to this link Upgraded Submarine INS Sindhurakshak to Be With India by Year End As Sea-Trials Begin In Russia
> 
> 
> "According to Defence specialists, these new Kilo-class SSKs have been retrofitted with the much needed launch mechanisms to fire the submarine-launched PJ-10 BrahMos missile in the year-end test. *While no official confirmation on this issue has been forthcoming, things will get clearer once the sub-launched Brahmos is test fired from one of them*. "



They are speculating only because Brahmos will be tested, but might confused it with the Klub S missiles, which will be integrated during the upgrade of the subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

sancho said:


> I guess you mean the reports about coming tests of the sub launched version, but they won't be done by subs, but by under water test launchers. Brahmos is too long and heavy to be used like a normal torpedo, otherwise we could get AIP propulsion and Brahmos for the new SSKs, but that is not the case, it's only one of them, because both require the space of a whole modul.



Why are the Indians so high about their Brahmos&#65311;

The missile is REALLY nothing compared with China's YJ-12 and YJ-18&#65292;with the former having a range of well over 400km and a cruising speed of Mach 4 plus&#12290;This got confirmed in a CCTV programme shown yesterday&#65306;

[½ñÈÕ¹Ø×¢]¡°ÁÉÄþ½¢¡±Ê×º½¡°¼ß31¡±Ê×·É ÖÐ¹úÇ¿¾üÓÐÐÅÐÄ(20121103)_ÐÂÎÅÌ¨_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨


----------



## IndianArmy

cirr said:


> Why are the Indians so high about their Brahmos&#65311;
> 
> The missile is REALLY nothing compared with China's YJ-12 and YJ-18&#65292;with the former having a range of well over 400km and a cruising speed of Mach 4 plus&#12290;This got confirmed in a CCTV programme shown yesterday&#65306;
> 
> [½ñÈÕ¹Ø×¢]¡°ÁÉÄþ½¢¡±Ê×º½¡°¼ß31¡±Ê×·É ÖÐ¹úÇ¿¾üÓÐÐÅÐÄ(20121103)_ÐÂÎÅÌ¨_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨



They are not cruise missiles. YJ-22 is, and dont take it personal, your missiles cruise and attain the speed of sound only in the terminal phase, but BRAHMOS's entire flight is supersonic and the fun part is, it takes different trajectories.

And please, we all know what CCTV is capable of. It can even make subsonic missile cruise at the speed of light.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

IndianArmy said:


> They are not cruise missiles. YJ-22 is, and dont take it personal, your missiles cruise and attain the speed of sound only in the terminal phase, but BRAHMOS's entire flight is supersonic and the fun part is, it takes different trajectories.
> 
> And please, we all know what CCTV is capable of. It can even make subsonic missile cruise at the speed of light.



You are wrong&#12290;YJ-12 is a supersonic anti-ship missile akin to the Brahmos&#12290;The major differences lie in the range and flight speed of the 2 missiles&#12290;The YJ-12 is said to have a range of well over 400km&#65288;550km according to some sources&#65289;and a speed &#65288;NOT only terminal stage&#65289;exceeding M4&#12290;


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

cirr said:


> You are wrong&#12290;YJ-12 is a supersonic anti-ship missile akin to the Brahmos&#12290;The major differences lie in the range and flight speed of the 2 missiles&#12290;The YJ-12 is said to have a range of well over 400km&#65288;550km according to some sources&#65289;and a speed &#65288;NOT only terminal stage&#65289;exceeding M4&#12290;



What about YJ-12B? I heard it has speed of 7M and can go for 2000km.


----------



## Gessler

cirr said:


> Why are the Indians so high about their Brahmos&#65311;
> 
> The missile is REALLY nothing compared with China's YJ-12 and YJ-18&#65292;with the former having a range of well over 400km and a cruising speed of Mach 4 plus&#12290;This got confirmed in a CCTV programme shown yesterday&#65306;
> 
> [½ñÈÕ¹Ø×¢]¡°ÁÉÄþ½¢¡±Ê×º½¡°¼ß31¡±Ê×·É ÖÐ¹úÇ¿¾üÓÐÐÅÐÄ(20121103)_ÐÂÎÅÌ¨_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨



CCTV is exaggerating things so that you can sleep fitfully. YJ-12's max speed is around Mach 2.5 only. The Mach 4 thing is a myth.

If YJ-12 is so capable, ask your PLAN why no real warship has been integrated with it?? You still carry around the Mach 0.8 C-802 (180km) on most ships. YJ-12 may never have went into mass production thats why so far Ive seen only a small no. of JH-7s with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

cirr said:


> You are wrong&#12290;YJ-12 is a supersonic anti-ship missile akin to the Brahmos&#12290;The major differences lie in the range and flight speed of the 2 missiles&#12290;The YJ-12 is said to have a range of well over 400km&#65288;550km according to some sources&#65289;and a speed &#65288;NOT only terminal stage&#65289;exceeding M4&#12290;



FYI, BrahMos Block-III's range has also been increased to 500-550km -

New modified BrahMos with 500km range | defence.pk

And top speed is Mach 3. You know there are 1,316 BrahMos missiles under construction with many hundred inducted already into IA/IN, and soon in IAF as well. YJ-12 is a failed missile that never went into mass production and its numbers are so small, maybe less than 20.

And its speed is Mach 2.5 not Mach 4.



BlueDot_in_Space said:


> What about YJ-12B? I heard it has speed of 7M and can go for 2000km.



Most of the chinie cruise missiles will go to sh!t the moment the Mach 7-8 BrahMos-II is tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

cirr said:


> You are wrong&#12290;YJ-12 is a supersonic anti-ship missile akin to the Brahmos&#12290;The major differences lie in the range and flight speed of the 2 missiles&#12290;The YJ-12 is said to have a range of well over 400km&#65288;550km according to some sources&#65289;and a speed &#65288;NOT only terminal stage&#65289;exceeding M4&#12290;



You said it. YJ-12 is said to have a speed of Brahmos. But Brahmos has proven it in every test it has conducted. No matter how long you take this argument, I stick to what I say, your missiles attain Supersonic speeds not before terminal phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## keerthan

What is the status of komarta class corvette when is 1st ship going to be inducted


----------



## kurup

Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013

KALININGRAD, November 10 (Itar-Tass) &#8212;&#8212; The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier (formerly Russia&#8217;s The Admiral Gorshkov) will be handed over to India in the middle of next year, the vice-president of the United Shipbuilding Corporation, Sergei Forafonov, told the media in Kaliningrad. He took part in the ceremony of the transfer to the Indian Navy of another frigate (The Tarkash), build at the Baltic shipyards Yantar.

&#8220;The negotiations with the Indian side are practically over. The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier will be handed over to the customer in the middle of 2013 after the insulation of boilers has been replaced,&#8221; Forafonov said.

He recalled that the insulation of the aircraft carrier&#8217;s boilers failed during sea trials.

&#8220;It was not designers&#8217; mistake. The insulation materials were used at the request of the Indian side. The partners had not taken into account the factor of vibration and the hull&#8217;s deformation while the ship is on the move,&#8221; Forafonov said. &#8220;As a result, we have the result that we have.&#8221;

Forafonov said the boilers would be covered with a different sort of insulation. The Indian partners agreed with that and put their signatures to the specifications of the new coating.

The work will be done at the Baltic shipbuilding plant, which had manufactured the boilers for the aircraft carrier.

&#8220;Next year the Vikramaditya will be fully restored and handed over to the Indian side,&#8221; Forafonov said, adding that that might happen in June 2013.

ITAR-TASS : Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

octopus said:


> Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013
> 
> KALININGRAD, November 10 (Itar-Tass) &#8212;&#8212; The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier (formerly Russia&#8217;s The Admiral Gorshkov) will be handed over to India in the middle of next year, the vice-president of the United Shipbuilding Corporation, Sergei Forafonov, told the media in Kaliningrad. He took part in the ceremony of the transfer to the Indian Navy of another frigate (The Tarkash), build at the Baltic shipyards Yantar.
> 
> &#8220;The negotiations with the Indian side are practically over. The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier will be handed over to the customer in the middle of 2013 after the insulation of boilers has been replaced,&#8221; Forafonov said.
> 
> He recalled that the insulation of the aircraft carrier&#8217;s boilers failed during sea trials.
> 
> &#8220;It was not designers&#8217; mistake. The insulation materials were used at the request of the Indian side. The partners had not taken into account the factor of vibration and the hull&#8217;s deformation while the ship is on the move,&#8221; Forafonov said. &#8220;As a result, we have the result that we have.&#8221;
> 
> Forafonov said the boilers would be covered with a different sort of insulation. The Indian partners agreed with that and put their signatures to the specifications of the new coating.
> 
> The work will be done at the Baltic shipbuilding plant, which had manufactured the boilers for the aircraft carrier.
> 
> &#8220;Next year the Vikramaditya will be fully restored and handed over to the Indian side,&#8221; Forafonov said, adding that that might happen in June 2013.
> 
> ITAR-TASS : Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013



Probably at the same time as IAF inducts first C-17 Globemaster-III airlifter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

octopus said:


> Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013
> 
> KALININGRAD, November 10 (Itar-Tass)  The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier (formerly Russias The Admiral Gorshkov) will be handed over to India in the middle of next year, the vice-president of the United Shipbuilding Corporation, Sergei Forafonov, told the media in Kaliningrad. He took part in the ceremony of the transfer to the Indian Navy of another frigate (The Tarkash), build at the Baltic shipyards Yantar.
> 
> The negotiations with the Indian side are practically over. The Vikramaditya aircraft carrier will be handed over to the customer in the middle of 2013 after the insulation of boilers has been replaced, Forafonov said.
> 
> He recalled that the insulation of the aircraft carriers boilers failed during sea trials.
> 
> It was not designers mistake. The insulation materials were used at the request of the Indian side. The partners had not taken into account the factor of vibration and the hulls deformation while the ship is on the move, Forafonov said. As a result, we have the result that we have.
> 
> Forafonov said the boilers would be covered with a different sort of insulation. The Indian partners agreed with that and put their signatures to the specifications of the new coating.
> 
> The work will be done at the Baltic shipbuilding plant, which had manufactured the boilers for the aircraft carrier.
> 
> Next year the Vikramaditya will be fully restored and handed over to the Indian side, Forafonov said, adding that that might happen in June 2013.
> 
> ITAR-TASS : Vikramaditya to be handed over to India mid 2013



Probably at the same time as IAF inducts first C-17 Globemaster-III airlifter.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Indian Navy's New 'Expeditionary' Outlook:

[url]http://www.observerindia.com/cms/sites/orfonline/modules/occasionalpaper/attachments/occasional_37_1351144676325.pdf[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Indian naval ship arrives at Indonesian city

Jakarta : An Indian naval sail training ship, which is retracing the route along the monsoon winds, Saturday arrived at Indonesia s Manado city. INS Sudarshini set out on the voyage from Kochi Sep 15 to retrace the sailing trade route of yore along the monsoon winds and arrived at its last port of call in Indonesia at Port Bitung, Manado Saturday, said a press note from the Indian embassy.

Manado is the capital of North Sulawesi province and is known for its breathtaking panoramas of lush mountains, coffee and coconut plantations, orchid gardens and terraced hillsides.

INS Sudarshini s journey to Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) member states is part of ongoing celebrations to commemorate the 20th anniversary of ASEAN-India dialogue partnership. Indonesia is the first stop in its historic journey through ASEAN member states.

A colourful welcome ceremony displaying traditional dances from the Manado region was accorded to the crew of INS Sudarshinie. School children wearing colourful dresses played the band welcoming the crew. Raveesh Kumar, deputy chief of mission, embassy of India in Jakarta said the visit of INS Sudarshini will go a long way in strengthening the cultural, economic and diplomatic linkages across the Indian Ocean and reinforcing people to people connectivity.

He was glad that INS Sudarshini received a tremendous ovation during its course of journey through Indonesia for the past one month.

The ships captain, Commander N. Shyam Sunder said that his mission to build bridges across oceans through people to people connectivity has been amply demonstrated by the overwhelming response they received from the Indonesian government and its people at all three ports of call in Indonesia.

Ambassador of India to Indonesia and ASEAN, Gurjit Singh, accompanied by Commander Shyam Sunder would also call on the governor of North Sulawesi.

Indian Defence News - Indian naval ship arrives at Indonesian city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*INS Sudarshini *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

NEW DELHI: Enhancing its
firepower, the Indian Navy today
commissioned 'INS Tarkash', the
second of its three stealth frigates
being built in Russia, at the Yantar
shipyard in Kaliningrad there.
The warship, which is expected to
sail into Indian waters in
December, was commissioned by
Western Naval Commander Vice-
Admiral Shekhar Sinha, the Navy
said in a release.
The first warship of the series, INS
Teg, had joined the naval fleet
earlier this year.
Armed with the 290-km range
supersonic BrahMos cruise missile,
the warship is part of the follow-
on Talwar class project.
It is also equipped with upgraded
100 mm medium range gun,
optically controlled 30 mm close-
in weapon system, torpedoes,
rocket launchers and advanced
electronic warfare suite.
"The induction of stealth frigate
with an advanced combat suite and
blend of Russian and Indian cutting
edge technologies, will bolster our
role as a key facilitator in
promoting peace and stability in
Indian Ocean region," the Navy
said.
"The warship is commanded by
Captain Antony George -- an anti-
submarine warfare specialist, and
will join the Western Fleet by
December end," it said.
Ambassador of India to Russia, Ajai
Malhotra attended the induction
ceremony along with senior
officials of the Russian government
and the United Shipbuilding
Corporation.
The Russian Navy has also placed
orders for three warships with a
similar configuration for its own
requirements with the Yantar
shipyard.

Indian Navy commissions 'INS Tarkash' - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Stealth Group*

Introduction


In the early 90s, the IN formed a stealth team at the Navy's Design Organization to imbibe stealth technologies applicable to warships through study of open source literature on the subject.

The team studied UK's Type 23 frigate, Germany's F-123 frigate, Nato's NFR project, Israel's Sa'ar 5 missile corvette and IN's SNF class destroyer.

The group evolved guidelines for implementing stealth in IN warships.

To implement stealth in its P-17 frigates, the stealth group carried out special studies in collaboration with Ms IABG of Germany for RCS reduction, Ms IR Davis of Canada for IR management, Defense Evaluation and Research Agency (DERA) of UK for acoustic signature management.

The group also mastered the use of signature evaluation software such as RAMSES, NTCS and Auto-SEA-1.

Use of Stealth in IN Ships


Most anti-ship weapons track and home on to a target by sensing its radar, IR or acoustic signature. Stealth primarily involves reduction of these signatures to make detection and tracking of the ship difficult and allow the stealthy ship to detect and engage the enemy ship before being itself detected.

Anti ship missiles typically use their target's radar signature to track and destroy it. 

Radar signature of a ship is minimized through Radar Cross Section (RCS) reduction, achieved by shaping of external surfaces such that they deflect most of the radar waves, instead of sending them all back to the radar transmitter. Use of radar absorbent paint can and concealment of exposed deck fitting, weapons and sensors can further reduce reflected radar energy. 

Submarines detect, track and attack an enemy ship by its acoustic signature. 

Acoustic signature is minimized be reducing the noise generated by a ship's propellers, engines, generators and other operating machinery. If the noise generated loud, not only is the ship more easily detectable, its ability to detect any submarine threat through the use of its own sonar is considerably reduced. 

Use of less noisy machinery and low frequency noise and vibration mounts can considerably reduce the acoustic signature, which can be optionally further dampened using visco-elastic material.

Many anti-ship missiles use a ship's IR signature in tandem or as an alternative to its radar signature to attack it.

A ships IR signature is generated primarily by the hot plume emanating from its diesel or gas turbines driving the engines and from solar heating of its deck.

Infra Red Signature Suppression (IRSS) devices are used to reduce the IR signature of a ship's gas turbine and / or diesel engines, as also seawater injection in its exhaust. 

Seawater can also be sprayed on superstructure surfaces, mast and funnel to cool them and create mist that diffuses their IR signature.

https://sites.google.com/site/idpse...dian-navy-s-design-organization/stealth-group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

^^ very good read.

IN has been the most sensible arm of our armed forces.


----------



## kurup

Navy, ICG corps to take lessons on maritime laws


Ahmedabad: Indian Navy and coast guard officials will now take lessons on laws of sea and maritime at the Gujarat National Law University for better understanding of the changing international scenario.

The first of its kind three-week certificate course commencing on March 03, 2013, would help officers acquire understanding on the issues and challenges in the major seafaring nations.

It will also help them get a broad overview of the law of sea regime and its importance in the 21st century for major maritime nations.

&#8220;The course will run from March 3 for three weeks in 2013,&#8221; GNLU director Bimal N Patel said.

&#8220;It is the first of its kind course for the Navy and India Coast Guard (ICG) officials,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We will invite Judge Advocate General (JAG) Army and JAG Air Force to nominate few officers so all the integrated defence forces can enrich from the course by intensive participation and interactions,&#8221; Patel said.

The certificate course covering wide spectrum of maritime issues aims to help officers render their duties as legal advisor on concerning issues to the Navy and maritime institutions, operations and commanders at sea.

It will also make them understand the evolving developments in these fields and to provide theoretical and practical legal input to policy-making institutions and actors of navy and relevant governmental agencies, a university official said. &#8220;If we look at security in piracy then we shall be talking about International Humanitarian Law and International Human Rights Law during the course,&#8221; Patel said.

&#8220;It will enable our officers to handle any operation on the sea or coast after being equipped with knowledge of law, whenever there is convergence of private international or public international laws in maritime transportation,&#8221; he said.

During the course, the officers would identify and understand international maritime offences and applicable legal regime so as to effectively apply the knowledge in dealing with maritime offences, he said.

Also, they would understand the existing laws and procedures concerning mercantile traffic and collision incidents at sea so as to use in a comprehensive manner understanding of the collision liability issues in actual practice, Patel said.

The corps would understand and shall be able to provide application of maritime legislation and constabulary functions at sea, he said.

The officers will be scheduled to pay visit to public and private ports in Gujarat, ICG Headquarters, shipping companies, among others (as part of the course) on weekends or after the training session, a university official said.

Navy, ICG corps to take lessons on maritime laws

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Rescue of Indian submarines demonstrated at Naval exercise

Four Indian naval submarines, from both Sindhughosh (EKM) and Shishumar (HDW) classes, took part in the Indo-U.S. exercise, Indiaex-2012, held off Goa early this month where the compatibility of the submarine rescue system of the U.S. Navy with Indian Navy submarines was tested for the first time.

The fortnightly exercise, meant to demonstrate the rescue of personnel from a disabled submarine, held special significance for the Indian Navy, which operates an ageing fleet of submarines but does not have a Deep Submergence Rescue Vessel (DSRV) of its own.

During the sea phase of the exercise, the Submarine Rescue Diving and Recompression System (SRDRS) of the U.S. Navy&#8217;s Undersea Rescue Command was pressed into action to bring to safety Indian submariners holed up in Indian submarines simulating various distress scenarios. In all, four Indian submarines took the dive, one daily, during the mock-up.

Responding to the distress alert, a pressurised rescue module from the launch and recovery system fitted on board a non-military vessel was launched and manoeuvred to the required depth to mate with the forward hatches of the submarine in distress. Pressure inside the submarine and the rescue system was equalised before opening the hatch to effect the safe transfer of personnel.

The Indian submarines that took part in the exercise underwent minor modifications to be able to pair off with the pressurised module, which can secure up to two dozen personnel at a time.

INS Nireekshak, Indian Navy&#8217;s deep sea diving support vessel with an on-board submersible capsule called &#8216;Bell&#8217;, assisted in the conduct of the exercise providing safety back-up. It also documented the procedures key to developing interoperability with the U.S. Navy in submarine rescue operations.

Commander S.S. Sarna, Commanding Officer of Nireekshak that is based in the Southern Naval Command in Kochi, termed the interaction with the U.S. Navy in the niche field of submarine rescue a professionally satisfying experience.

While it has been toying with the idea of buying a couple of DSRVs for sometime now, the Indian Navy still has a lot of ground to cover in possessing a failsafe submarine rescue capability. At present, it relies a great deal on Russian-made pressurised escape suits in the Sindhughosh-class submarines and rescue spheres that can be punched out during trouble (as in fighter aircraft) in Shishumar-class submarines.

Nireekshak&#8217;s clearance divers operating out of &#8216;Bell&#8217; could also be of help at limited depths.

The Hindu : Today's Paper / NATIONAL : Rescue of Indian submarines demonstrated at Naval exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Latest Satellite Imagery Eyeballing Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya in Russia*

_Overhead shot of the Indian Navy Carrier showing the INS Vikramaditya berthed at the Sevmash Dockyards in Severodvinsk, Russia._














Latest Satellite Imagery Eyeballing Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya in Russia - AA Me, IN



octopus said:


> ^^ very good read.
> 
> IN has been the most sensible arm of our armed forces.



& most "Stealthy" too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Interesting video -






Can anyone confirm that visual of IN ship-mounted AA guns shooting down F-86F authentic?


----------



## arp2041

*Prototype MiG-29K Fighter Aircraft Being Tested In The Soviet Union *

_A prototype 'Fulcrum-D' undergoing flight tests from Aircraft Carrier Admiral Kuznetsov during the time of the Soviet Union._

At the end of its production run, the MiG Corporation would have successfully executed its contract to supply the Indian Navy with 45 Carrier-borne variants of the MiG-29 fighter aircraft. Of these, there would be 41 single-seat MiG-29K while the 4 twin-seat MiG-29KUB variant would make up rest of the Navy's inventory. While the first production variant of the aircraft took to air only in March 2008, the history of development of this variant dates much further back into Soviet Russia. With the collapse of the Soviet Union, the ensuing financial crisis meant the Russians could no longer afford to undertake simultaneous development of two carrier-borne aircrafts, under two different programmes. Thus, the Sukhoi Design Bureau's Su-33 fighter [Su-27K] was, eventually, chosen to equip its sole Aircraft Carrier, the Admiral Kuznetsov, and the MiG-29K/KUB programme was, for all practical purposes, mothballed.

Till the the Indian Navy evinced interest in it, that is. Thus, it wouldn't be completely off the mark to state that the Indian Navy effectively financed the completion of its development programme, that includes setting up/adaption of the production line with the tooling needed to make these birds for its own requirements. They are expected to serve as the frontline aircraft of the Indian Navy, operating off the Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramditya [Ex-Admiral Gorshkov], as well as the first indigenously developed Indian Aircraft Carrier [IAC-1 a.k.a INS Vikrant]. In fact, with the development now complete & production up & running, the Russians too have gone ahead & placed orders to acquire these aircrafts for its own Navy. While this could not be the sole reason, that fact that you have an aircraft whose development cycle has finished just recently & is considered to be potent platform, would surely have played some role in the buying decision.

A collection of pictures, below, shows an initial design iteration of the MiG-29K being put through its paces on-board the Kuznetsov in the 1991, prior to the demise of the U.S.S.R., much like the recent times.































Prototype MiG-29K Fighter Aircraft Being Tested In The Soviet Union [Photographs] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Good read on IN ACC futrue:

http://www.vayuaerospace.in/images1/Aircraft_carriers_1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

Seems Vikrant (IAC-1) has come out of Dry Dock into the shore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

WAR-rior said:


> Seems Vikrant (IAC-1) has come out of Dry Dock into the shore.



That happened long ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

so wass da latest update?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

Navy Queen contest to be held in Jamnagar in December

JAMNAGAR: The Indian Navy will hold the Navy Queen contest as part of Navy Ball, a mega event, on December 8 at INS Valsura, Jamnagar, a premier electrical training establishment.

The Navy Queen contest features attractive prizes along with a professional grooming capsule from December 4. The boarding and lodging will be provided by the establishment. The Navy Queen contest is held in various naval stations and it has over the years become a prestigious beauty pageant with the likes of Sushmita Sen and Parvathy Omanakuttan in the list of its winners.

Indian Navy celebrates Navy Day every year on December 4 to commemorate the successful missile attack and blockade of Karachi Harbour by Indian Naval ships during the 1971 war. The Navy Day this year will be celebrated through week-long activities, which include health camps at salt workers colony and Vridhashram, a band concert at Town Hall, Jamnagar Open Half Marathon, Valsura painting competition, interschool quiz contest, beating the retreat and at home functions. It will culminate in the Navy Ball, an official release said.

Navy Queen contest to be held in Jamnagar in December - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

INS Vikramaditya interiors -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

INS Vikramaditya hangar deck -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

How Bal Thackeray threw the INS Vikrant a lifeline : Bal Thackeray, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

'Pak Navy's footprint in Persian Gulf may increase'

CHENNAI (PTI): Pakistan Navy's 'footprint' in the Persian Gulf may increase as China is developing Gwadar deep water port in Balochistan, a senior Naval official has said.

"With the development of Gwadar port by the Chinese, they will have more access to the Persian Gulf in that area. And to that extent, you could say that the footprint of the Pakistani Navy could increase in the Persian Gulf," Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command said on Saturday.

Delivering a talk on 'Navies and Nations,'organised by the Navy and National Maritime Foundation here, he said the Pakistani Navy has maintained very sustained force levels for the last 20-30 years and has modernised with new technology.

Observing that wise nations continued sustained funding on the navies despite 'ups and downs,' Admiral Chopra said India is likely to get aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov from Russia next year.

Terming Indian Navy's relations with the Chinese as "good," he said many ships of the Eastern Fleet called on Chinese port Shanghai earlier this year.

Admiral Chopra said India has been working closely with many international networks to address issues like maritime threats and piracy. "We have sent ships across the world for very humanitarian operations, including disaster relief."

To a question on the presence of Indian Navy across the world, he said, "Indian naval footprint is moving around the areas of India's interest."

Noting that the Indian Navy has the potential to become a naval superpower, he said it required the collective will and people's aspirations as a whole and maritime understanding in the general populace for developing the country's naval power.

Referring to the energy security of China and Japan with uninterrupted flow of oil through the sea, he said India importing 70 per cent of its oil is a classic example of the country's total dependence of safe seas.

He said as far as naval scenario is concerned, there is every possibility that the US Navy would continue to rule the waves.

'Pak Navy's footprint in Persian Gulf may increase' - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

gessler said:


> Interesting video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that visual of IN ship-mounted AA guns shooting down F-86F authentic?



Ship is obviously an Arleigh Burke DDG. Aircraft exploding is F14.
f 14 explodes as it breaks the sound barrier - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Indian Coast Guard Commissions British-Built Hovercraft

India's coast guard has inducted a new hovercraft, designed and built by a British firm, into the service.

The Indian Coast Guard Ship H-189 is the third in the series of 12 Air Cushion Vehicles (ACVs) designed and built by Griffon Hoverworks Limited (GHL) of United Kingdom.

Commissioned by Western Naval Commander Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, the 21-metre-long Air Cushion Vehicle has a 31-tonne displacement and can achieve a maximum speed of 45 knots.

The ACV is capable of undertaking multifarious tasks such as surveillance, interdiction, search and rescue and rendering assistance to small boats/craft in distress at sea.

With the commissioning of H-189, the force level of ICG has gone up to 77 ships and boats. Its planned inductions are expected to double the force level by 2018.

The Air Cushion Vehicle H-189 will be based at Okha in Gujarat under the administrative and operational control of the Commander Coast Guard Region (North-West).

The hovercraft will be commanded by Commandant Yogesh Dutta and has a crew of two officers and 11 enrolled personnel.

The commissioning ceremony was witnessed by Inspector General SPS Basara, Commander Coast Guard Region (West) and DIG BS Yadav, Commander Coast Guard Region (North-West).

The first hovercraft in the series, H-187, was commissioned in June this year and the series is expected to be completed before June 2014. All the three in this series already inducted are based at Okha.

ICG had about 10 years ago inducted six hovercraft that formed the first fleet of ACVs in the force. Three each of the first lot of ACVs were based in Tamil Nadu and in Gujarat coasts.

However, at one point of time, the ICG was not very happy with the performance of the ACVs and their suitability to Indian conditions. But in the last couple of years, that thinking has changed and more induction of ACVs are likely in the future too to cover the entire stretch of 7,500-km-long Indian coastline, according to ICG officials.

This induction schedule is part of the ICG's plan to increase its both fleet and manpower size by two times before the end of the 2012-17 five-year plan period. Simultaneously, ICG will also increase its infrastructure and number of stations all along the Indian coast, including the island territories of Andaman and Nicobar and Lakshadweep Islands.

http://www.defencenow.com/news/1013/indian-coast-guard-commissions-british-built-hovercraft.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Picture of Project-28 Kamorta-class corvette from May 2012 -





The ship in the foreground is the ICGS Rajashree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Multi-Role Support Vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> Multi-Role Support Vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Nice! The problem is, that the site has mixed up some things, or that as usual with Indian tenders, it is not really clear what exactly IN wants. The RFI calls for LDPs, the most of the examples are LHDs and none of them are Multi-Role Support Vessel, because that would include the capability to refuel other vessels with water, oil or flight aviation gasoline.

Initially I was for Mistral class LHDs + EDA-R landing vessels, because these really would offer multi role capabilities compared to LPDs. However, after reading a lot about Multi-Role Support Vessels, I think it would be better for IN, to go for a 2 x LHDs or helicopter carriers to support the aircraft carriers with much space to carry helicopters and troops. While a higher number of Multi-Role Support Vessels should be procured instead of LPDs, because these could not only be used for amphibious landings, but also as tankers or replenishment roles. The Dutch/Spanish Enforcer class here offers a great chance for a mordern and capable vessels, just like good value of ToT and experience for our Indian ship yards.















One common design, different vessels, with high multi role capabilities!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Nice! The problem is, that the site has mixed up some things, or that as usual with Indian tenders, it is not really clear what exactly IN wants. The RFI calls for LDPs, the most of the examples are LHDs and none of them are Multi-Role Support Vessel, because that would include the capability to refuel other vessels with water, oil or flight aviation gasoline.
> 
> Initially I was for Mistral class LHDs + EDA-R landing vessels, because these really would offer multi role capabilities compared to LPDs. However, after reading a lot about Multi-Role Support Vessels, I think it would be better for IN, to go for a 2 x LHDs or helicopter carriers to support the aircraft carriers with much space to carry helicopters and troops. While a higher number of Multi-Role Support Vessels should be procured instead of LPDs, because these could not only be used for amphibious landings, but also as tankers or replenishment roles. The Dutch/Spanish Enforcer class here offers a great chance for a mordern and capable vessels, just like good value of ToT and experience for our Indian ship yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One common design, different vessels, with high multi role capabilities!



I have a felling it will be between the Juan Carlos and the Mistral. But I agree- it is not clear whether the IN wants a LHD or LPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

INS Tarkash at Portsmouth for Konkan 12

INS Tarkash is paying a visit to Portsmouth on the way to India. INS Tarkash arrived in Portsmouth Harbour yesterday after being handed over to the Indian Navy earlier this month.

It was built in Russia and is stopping in the city for a joint planning conference between Indian and Royal Navy commanders, called Konkan 12.

Commodore Jeremy Blunden, the Deputy Commander UK Maritime Forces, said: I am delighted to welcome the Indian Navy this week.

The Konkan series of exercises and conferences are an important part of the Royal Navys relationship with the Indian Navy and the strong defence partnership that exists between our nations.

This weeks talks and workshops have done much to improve our shared understanding of how we will conduct future amphibious operations in support of humanitarian aid and disaster relief as well as high end war-fighting where it is required.

People will be able to see what life is like in the Indian Navy when the ship opens to the public tomorrow from 11am until 4pm at the naval base.

INS Tarkash at Portsmouth for Konkan 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Navy week celebrations from December 4

KOCHI: The naval base at Kochi is planning to conduct a host of programmes ahead of the annual navy day celebrations on December 4. Programmes will also be held to commemorate the Indian Navy's gallantry in the 1971 Indo-Pak war.

A medical camp at St. John De Britto's convent and Waif's Home at Veli will be conducted on November 25 in connection with this.

The traditional "Beating the Retreat" ceremony, comprising military music and precision drill, will be held on December 4. Manjula Chellur, chief justice of Kerala high court, will be the chief guest at the ceremony.

Naval warships, aircrafts and marine commandos will display their skills in the "Operations Display" planned along Marine Drive on December 7 and 8. Chief minister Oommen Chandy will be the chief guest at the display on December 8.

The naval base will be open to the public from December 13 to16. Visitors can view naval warships, static displays of aircraft and the multi-dimensional skills of the navy on these days.

The festivities will come to an end with the popular " Navy Queen pageant" on December 21. 

Navy week celebrations from December 4 - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Naval target practice in Nethrani Island stayed








The Karnataka High Court today stayed the naval target practice in Nethrani islands in Uttar Kannada district till the disposal of a PIL filed in connection with the matter.

A Division Bench, headed by Chief Justice Vikramajit Sen, stayed the practice till the disposal of the PIL filed by A N Karthik and P Manjunath seeking direction to prevent Indian Navy from using the island for its target practice.

Naval target practice in Nethrani Island stayed | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I have a felling it will be between the Juan Carlos and the Mistral. But I agree- it is not clear whether the IN wants a LHD or LPD.



That depends on if LHDs are allowed or not and even if, the Dodko class shouldn't be underestimated too. I have made a bit or research about these ships in the last few month and now I would go for the Enforcer design (2 x helicopter carriers, 6-8 Joint Support Ships).
The design is modular and the ships could be build according to our requirements and that also allows more Indian integration, not just a licence production under ToT in India. Even the delivery could be faster, since it is developed by the Netherlands and Span, so build the helicopter carriers in Spain, 2 x JSS in the Netherlands and the rest in India = 6 x ships beeing build at the same time, without blocking our already busy shipyards for years.

The helicopter carriers can be used in Submarine hunting roles, or to patrol in pirate effected areas, while they will support our aircraft carriers during landing operations with a good number of transport helicopters.
The JSS can be used to support CBGs, or re-arm and refuel SSNs / SSBNs during long range operations. In disaster relief role and war times, they can be used for amphibious landings, so will be useful allways and not only when something really happens, like it is now the case for INS Jalashwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> That depends on if LHDs are allowed or not and even if, the Dodko class shouldn't be underestimated too. I have made a bit or research about these ships in the last few month and now I would go for the Enforcer design (2 x helicopter carriers, 6-8 Joint Support Ships).
> The design is modular and the ships could be build according to our requirements and that also allows more Indian integration, not just a licence production under ToT in India. Even the delivery could be faster, since it is developed by the Netherlands and Span, so build the helicopter carriers in Spain, 2 x JSS in the Netherlands and the rest in India = 6 x ships beeing build at the same time, without blocking our already busy shipyards for years.
> 
> The helicopter carriers can be used in Submarine hunting roles, or to patrol in pirate effected areas, while they will support our aircraft carriers during landing operations with a good number of transport helicopters.
> The JSS can be used to support CBGs, or re-arm and refuel SSNs / SSBNs during long range operations. In disaster relief role and war times, they can be used for amphibious landings, so will be useful allways and not only when something really happens, like it is now the case for INS Jalashwa.


I like the induction rate/schedule you have suggested and If this could be done that would be excellent. I guess we have to wait for some more info to come out on exactly what the IN is after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

^^What about choppers for LPDs will they call separate tenders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> ^^What about choppers for LPDs will they call separate tenders?



Wait ~1 year mate- then You'll get such answers. Wink wink!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> ^^What about choppers for LPDs will they call separate tenders?



Not necessarily, the increased order of naval helicopters (NH90 / S70), could be used to get helicopters for the LPDs as well. But then again, it depends on if we go for LDPs or JSS with limited number of space for helicopters, or if we go for an LHD design. For the LPD 4 x NH90 / S70 could be used, but also 2 x CH53Ks, which I would prefer to carry heavier payloads. For an LHD, NH90 / S70 will be procured in higher numbers for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Navy chief leaves for Vietnam to bolster bilateral defence cooperation - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The delivery of aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya from Russia had been further delayed to the last quarter of 2013, against the envisaged delivery schedule this December.

However, the total cost would remain at $ 2.3 billion at the time of delivery, the Lok Sabha was informed on Monday.

The total project cost of Vikramaditya, as approved by the government in 2004, was $ 974.28 million with the delivery scheduled in August 2008. In March 2010, the cost was renegotiated and increased to $ 2.3 billion with the revised delivery date as December 2012. The total cost will remain at $ 2.3 billion at the time of delivery, Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in a written reply.

The 44,500 tonne Kiev class aircraft carrier, which was Admiral Gorshkov, had undergone extensive trials for the first time for 108 days from June to September 2012 with a part of the Indian crew also being on board. A substantial scope of the ships equipment and aviation trials were also completed during this period.

However, the main propulsion plant trials to full power could not be completed during sea trials due to defects encountered in the boiler section. Rectification of the defect is likely to take six months. Post contract conclusion in 2004, the ship was put to sea for the first time in June 2012 and that is when these defects were encountered, the Minister said.

On steps to meet the operational preparedness of the Navy, he said, In the interim, the operational requirement of the Navy would be met by INS Viraat, which will remain in service till the induction of Vikramaditya.

The Hindu : News / National : Vikramaditya delivery now pushed to 2013 last quarter


----------



## Gessler

Windjammer said:


> The delivery of aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya from Russia had been further delayed to the last quarter of 2013, against the envisaged delivery schedule this December.
> 
> However, the total cost would remain at $ 2.3 billion at the time of delivery, the Lok Sabha was informed on Monday.
> 
> &#8220;The total project cost of Vikramaditya, as approved by the government in 2004, was $ 974.28 million with the delivery scheduled in August 2008. In March 2010, the cost was renegotiated and increased to $ 2.3 billion with the revised delivery date as December 2012. The total cost will remain at $ 2.3 billion at the time of delivery,&#8221; Defence Minister A.K. Antony said in a written reply.
> 
> The 44,500 tonne Kiev class aircraft carrier, which was Admiral Gorshkov, had undergone extensive trials for the first time for 108 days from June to September 2012 with a part of the Indian crew also being on board. A substantial scope of the ship&#8217;s equipment and aviation trials were also completed during this period.
> 
> &#8220;However, the main propulsion plant trials to full power could not be completed during sea trials due to defects encountered in the boiler section. Rectification of the defect is likely to take six months. Post contract conclusion in 2004, the ship was put to sea for the first time in June 2012 and that is when these defects were encountered,&#8221; the Minister said.
> 
> On steps to meet the operational preparedness of the Navy, he said, &#8220;In the interim, the operational requirement of the Navy would be met by INS Viraat, which will remain in service till the induction of Vikramaditya.&#8221;
> 
> The Hindu : News / National : Vikramaditya delivery now pushed to 2013 last quarter



How many times will Pakistani members keep posting month-old news for self-satisfaction?

Every bit of this forum already knows Viki wont come in December this year. Are you so bent on posting
this article now? Just the other day you were bashing Indian member for posting a barely 3 days old news
regarding PAF Mirage crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

gessler said:


> How many times will Pakistani members keep posting month-old news for self-satisfaction?
> 
> Every bit of this forum already knows Viki wont come in December this year. Are you so bent on posting
> this article now? Just the other day you were bashing Indian member for posting a barely 3 days old news
> regarding PAF Mirage crash.


Let me help you with the date of the news article i posted.
*
NEW DELHI, November 26, 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Windjammer said:


> Let me help you with the date of the news article i posted.
> *
> NEW DELHI, November 26, 2012*



Big time, eh?

Let me help you with the date of the news article member *IND151* posted back there -

*November 25, 2012*

PAF&#8217;s &#8221; Flying Coffin &#8221; Mirage aircraft crashes near Jhang, pilot killed | idrw.org

IND151 posted the news a day later. Although the actual event of the crash was about 2-3 days old.

As for your news, the info that Viki won't come in December 2012 was posted, discussed and discarded *weeks
ago*.

IND151's article was 1 day old when he posted it carrying 2-3 days old "news", you bashed it.
Your article was also 1 day old when you posted itcarrying almost 1 month-old "news",I bashed it.

Leveled, eh? Whats your point?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DMLA

INS Tarkash HD videos (Portsmouth)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Northrop to Equip Indian Coast Guard Vessels with Navigation Systems; Alan Dix Comments | ExecutiveBiz


----------



## kurup

CAG Smells Rs 223 Crores Scam In Air Cushion Vehicles Purchase Made By Navy In 2007-10 

NEW DELHI: The Comptroller & Auditor General (CAG) has alleged that the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) procured 12 Air Cushion Vehicles (ACV) costing Rs 223.26 crores in violation of the prescribed procedures, which narrowed down the competitors. The purchase was made between the period 2007-10.

"The procurement of ACVs was based on an SQR (Staff Quality Requirements) that was enriched in RFP (Request For Proposal). The critical requirement was subsequently deleted in a pre-bid meeting with the few vendors who responded to the RFP. The vitiation of the process led to denial of level playing field to other vendors and could have led to the limited number of offers received by the Ministry (Ministry of Defense)," alleges audit report made public on Thursday alleges. "As such this procurement worth `223.26 crore for coastal security is questionable, both on discovery of most economic price as also on the operational suitability of the very equipment."

Air Cushion Vehicles (ACVs) are used for multipurpose maritime operations such as high speed coastal patrol in shallow waters and marshy areas, seaborne amphibious operations, high speed interception and interdiction and search and rescue operations in shallow waters.

The ACV holds an advantage over the ship in terms of speed and maximum as well as cruising speed are its critical parameters as ships/crafts are designed for utilisation at the maximum speed for an estimated 10 per cent of their total operation time, at cruising speed for 70 per cent and 20 per cent of operation time for manoeuvring. 

The critical and other required parameters of the equipment are reflected in a document known as the SQR. Explaining the purchase procedures, the audit report says that Acceptance of Necessity (AON) is obtained based on the SQR. 

The Indian Coast Guard (ICG) initiated (January 2007) the case for procurement of 12 ACVs. Following the Defense Procurement Procedure (DPP) - 2008, the ICG approved (May 2009) the draft SQRs and the Request for Proposal (RFP) was issued (August 2009) to 13 vendors. Only two vendors viz.M/s Griffon Hover Works Limited (GHL), UK and M/s EPS Corporation, USA responded w ith their techno-commercial proposals.

The recommendations of the Contract Negotiation Committee (CNC) for acquisition of 12 ACVs from M/s GHL, UK were approved (August 2010) by the Raksha Mantri (RM). Thereafter, the Ministry of Defense accorded (September 2010) sanction and concluded (October 2010) a contract for acquisition of 12 ACVs at a total cost of PDS 31.95 million (`223.26 crore) with delivery scheduled between April 2012 and January 2015. 

"Our examination revealed that the SQRs were deficient. Though an endurance of nine hours was catered for, there was no prescribed requirement for the cruising speed despite the fact that the existing ACVs with the ICG had a cruising speed of 35 knots," the report alleges. 

The RFP (August 2009) on the other hand solicited, besides an endurance of nine hours a cruising speed of 45 knots; range of 400 nautical miles; and maximum speed of 45 knots. The two vendors viz. M/s GHL and M/s EPS had indicated cruising speed of their ACVs as 35 knots and 30 knots respectively, the report claims. 

It further alleges that the the fresh RFP, however, was not issued despite the proposals not meeting the SQRs and the solicited requirement for cruising speed was altogether deleted in a pre-bid meeting with four of the vendors that attended the meeting. The deletion was in violation of the DPP-2008 as it permits only clarifications as against alteration in parameters solicited through RFP. As per DPP such material deviations from the RFP are required to be approved by the RM, however, the case was not put up to the RM through the Defence Procurement Board (DPB) for his approval. 

The Ministry while conceding (April 2012) that the maximum speed, cruising speed and endurance are among its critical parameters for ACVs, stated that the documentation for the AON approved by the RM did not refer to cruising speed. Ministry also accepted that in the pre-bid meeting the cruising speed of 45 knots mentioned in RFP was amended to read &#8216;only as cruising speed&#8217; so as to &#8216;leave the option of selecting the cruising speed to the designer&#8217;. The rationale for bringing in this flexibility has not been explained even though existing ACVs of Coast Guard have cruising speed of 35 knots. 

India Defense Today - CAG Smells Rs 223 Crores Scam In Air Cushion Vehicles Purchase Made By Navy In 2007-09


----------



## Abingdonboy

????? ?? ?????? ?????? ??? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Navy taps HAL to keep increase Sea King availability*

The Indian Navy has knocked on HAL's door to carry out Sea King 42C Helicopter 90 weekly inspections at INS Garuda in Kochi. The HAL MRO Division has had experience in overhauling the transmission assemblies of the Navy's Seaking chopper. According to HAL, "Indian Navy suggested that the vast experience held by HAL on maintenance and repair of helicopters will benefit Indian Navy in keeping the Sea King fleet serviceable." HAL MRO Division accepted the offer for the servicing of Seaking 42C Helicopter as a Pilot Project. A ceremony to take over the first helicopter for the process was carried out on November 8 at Kochi.

HAL has posted 11 technicians and one officer at INS GARUDA to begin work. HAL will be involved in activities that include: pre-survey coordinated by customer and NAQAS, rectification of all observations as per survey, carry out servicing as per schedules approved by OEM, compliance of all applicable modifications, inspection, overhaul and servicing of airframes, inspection, overhaul and servicing of transmission rotables and LRUs, preparation of helicopters to the applicable SOP and servicing schedule requirements, coordination of all the work done reports by Navy as part of helicopter clearance for ground run and flights, rectification of snags observed during ground run and flights and acceptance of helicopter by customer. An upgrade programme for the Navy's Sea Kings also hangs fire, and is currently being fought between AgustaWestland (OEM) and Israel Aerospace Industries.

Indian Navy taps HAL to keep increase Sea King availability - SP's Naval Forces



*HAL gets order from ICG to modify two Dorniers*

HAL's Kanpur-based Transport Aircraft Division (TAD) has recently been contracted by the Indian Coast Guard to modify two Dornier Do-228 aircraft for the observer-trainer role, to train observers in navigation, communication and surveillance. According to HAL literature, the O-Trainer modification consists of fabrication and installation of two additional trainee consoles and a work table with modification of existing ELTA radar console and outfitting with the latest state of the art NAV & COM avionic systems.

It continues by adding, "Considering the urgent requirement of Coast Guard for training their observers, wiring diagrams, cable assemblies, designs of consoles were developed within a short time span of one month by Transport Aircraft Research & Design Centre (TARDC), Kanpur. The Consoles were manufactured at TAD, Kanpur. The integration of the entire modification on the first aircraft CG-783 was complete in a month and the aircraft has already been delivered to the customer. ground testing of modifications on second aircraft CG-785 is in progress."

HAL gets order from ICG to modify two Dorniers - SP's Naval Forces



*Northrop Grumman nav system on Coast Guard vessels*

Indian Coastguard's under-build fleet of 20 fast patrol vessels being constructed at the Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) will have Northrop Grumman advanced shipboard navigation systems. According to NGC, "Under the contract awarded through the company's Indian reseller Marine Electricals Ltd, Northrop Grumman's Sperry Marine business unit will provide a navigation package including VisionMaster Total Watch multifunction displays, electronic chart display and information system (ECDIS), autopilot, magnetic compass and the new NAVIGAT 3000 fibre-optic gyrocompass."
As with most such contracts, the deal also includes spares, factory testing and engineering support services. The first shipset delivery is expected in late 2012. Deliveries will continue into 2015. "These integrated bridge system components will provide the Indian Coast Guard the most advanced shipboard navigation systems available today," said Alan Dix, Managing Director of Northrop Grumman Sperry Marine. "We look forward to delivering products that will help secure India's coastline for years to come." Sperry Marine's NAVIGAT 3000 fibre optic gyrocompass provides all motion data required for the ship's steering for faster operation. It minimises size, weight, noise and power consumption while maximising reliability, dynamic angular rate and redundancy as it delivers the full set of navigation data.

Northrop Grumman nav system on Coast Guard vessels - SP's Naval Forces


----------



## arp2041

http://www.observerindia.com/cms/si...r/attachments/occasional_37_1351144676325.pdf


----------



## arp2041

*Govt trains coastal villagers on security along sea-shore*

Government has started a special training programme for fishermen and coastal villagers to monitor movement of ships and fishing boats and immediately alert security forces if anything suspicious is found in seas.

Under the programme, started in more than 200 villages along western coastline, the coastal population is being given security awareness training and handling of various gadgets for swift action and communication.

"We have started the programme involving common citizens, including fishermen, living in coastal villages for protection of coastal areas. The training programme is part of the whole exercise," a senior official said.

Training on how to handle surveillance equipment like night vision device, Global Positioning System and Transponders are also part of the programme.

The terrorists, who carried out the 26/11 Mumbai terror attack, had come from Karachi through the sea which exposed chinks in the security of the country's 7,517 km coastline.

The programme is part of the government's "steady and sustained" efforts to shore up defences as it continues to review vulnerabilities along the coastline.

Post 26/11, the government's response to coastal security has been multi-dimensional. A suitable command structure for maritime security has been firmed up with several Joint Operation Centres set up and placed under the Indian Navy, the official said.

After the full implementation of the first phase of the Coastal Security Scheme on March 31, 2011, the second phase has started subsequently.

Govt trains coastal villagers on security along sea-shore | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@sancho, @Abingdonboy, @anyone

I read about this ship of French Navy:

French ship Dupuy de Lôme (A759) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is a ship designed for the collection of signals and communications beyond enemy lines. Just like the USS Liberty which was accidently drowned in six-day war by Israel.

I wanna know why IN does not have a ship like this or has plans to procure them??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> It is a ship designed for the collection of signals and communications beyond enemy lines. Just like the USS Liberty which was accidently drowned in six-day war by Israel.
> 
> I wanna know why IN does not have a ship like this or has plans to procure them??



IN so far only looks for Hydrographic Survey Vessels, with some new once coming in in the next year too:

World Maritime News - Indian Navy to Procure Survey Vessels from Indigenous Shipyards

World Maritime News - Indian Navy Gets Its First Catamaran Hydrographic Survey Vessel


Sigint, might be an option for the future too, but I didn't heared about it so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Russia and India approve work schedules for Vikramaditya | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@SpArK @arp2041 @sudhir007 @RPK @jha @angeldemon_007 @gessler @ANYONE


Guys does anyone have any pics of the Navy day celebrations in Mumbai? I am particuarly interested in seeing the MARCOs demo.



And any reason why there haven't been any pics to surface of such celbrations up till now.


Some pics ,for eg, from last year's clebrations:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Armed Forces Pay Tribute On Navy Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> @SpArK @arp2041 @sudhir007 @RPK @jha @angeldemon_007 @gessler @ANYONE
> 
> 
> Guys does anyone have any pics of the Navy day celebrations in Mumbai? I am particuarly interested in seeing the MARCOs demo.
> 
> 
> 
> And any reason why there haven't been any pics to surface of such celbrations up till now.
> 
> 
> Some pics ,for eg, from last year's clebrations:



I was waiting for you to provide those pictures infact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy i think this time there were no celebrations just the usual press conference & tribute due to GOI's declaration of 7 days national mourning b'coz of death of former PM Ik Gujaral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy i think this time there were no celebrations just the usual press conference & tribute due to GOI's declaration of 7 days national mourning b'coz of death of former PM Ik Gujaral.



Oh really? When was this announced??


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh really? When was this announced??



Govt declares 7-day mourning on IK Gujral's death, cremation today : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

NewsWarrior: To South China Sea, boldly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

gessler said:


> How many times will Pakistani members keep posting month-old news for self-satisfaction?
> 
> Every bit of this forum already knows Viki wont come in December this year. Are you so bent on posting
> this article now? Just the other day you were bashing Indian member for posting a barely 3 days old news
> regarding PAF Mirage crash.



Especially windjammer.. don't have work other than posting repeated articles again and again..... lol trying to feel them self better..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Type 052D

arp2041 said:


> NewsWarrior: To South China Sea, boldly



Just let it go for Budda's sake... SCS is non of India's concern.


----------



## Sergi

Type 052D said:


> Just let it go for Budda's sake... SCS is non of India's concern.



And it never would have been if PLA would have keep out of K@shmir in first place. If you remember Indian decision came only after Chinese engineers and soilders spotted in disputed area under Pakistan's occupation
And for god sake lets not spoil this thread. It was just a news. And post in correct section as well as as a separate thread. So let's take our discussion there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jimmydefence

yesterday there is a fine air display at Marine drive Kochin as part of navy week celebrations. Aircrafts include TU-142 , IL-38 SD, Dhruv , Seaking , Chetak etc take part in excercise.


----------



## jimmydefence

Today (Dec 08) also there are air displays . Yesterday there is also 'slithering operations' displayed by our Navy helicopters and its executed in a fine fashion by our Dhruv and Seakings. And also our dropped commandos blown up a target by using explosives.


----------



## jimmydefence

How to post photos? I took some photos of air display using phone


----------



## sancho

jimmydefence said:


> How to post photos? I took some photos of air display using phone



Click to the 4 icon right to the smileys (insert image), if the pics aren't in the right format, you can upload them first to directupload.net for example and change them to JPGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jimmydefence

Thanx Sancho


----------



## Gessler

Sergi said:


> And it never would have been if PLA would have keep out of K@shmir in first place. If you remember Indian decision came only after Chinese engineers and soilders spotted in disputed area under Pakistan's occupation
> And for god sake lets not spoil this thread. It was just a news. And post in correct section as well as as a separate thread. So let's take our discussion there



The arrogant chinese think that they're immune to all rules of international respect for sovereignty.

We shouldn't hear another peep out of them about IN in SCS before PLA withdraws from P0K.


----------



## arp2041

Indian Navy P8I First Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

*Third P-8I 'Neptune' [IN 322] Carries Out Maiden Flight*

_Indian Navy's third Boeing-built long-range maritime surveillance aircraft, with offensive capabilities, flew for the first time from the Paine Airfield U.S._

















The earlier 2 P-8I made their maiden flights on July 7 & 12, this year. Boeing has a confirmed order of 12 Neptune [8+4] that it would have to build for the Indian Navy, with the first expected to be handed over to the end-user in 2013. They are to initially operate from Naval base INS Rajali, with tenders being sought recently for the construction of its hangars. Reports tend to suggest that, eventually, the Indian Navy would like to see itself operating around 24-30 LRMR aircrafts. While one could complain endlessly about sanctions, restrictions & intrusive post-sales inspections the Americans are capable of and also have imposed upon buyers, India included, what they absolutely can not be faulted for is their project management - this delivery schedule, if adhered to, would be within expected time-frame. The 6 C-130J transport aircraft, on the other hand, Lockheed Martin delivered ahead of schedule, with no cost over-run. A follow-on order of 6 more 'Super Hercules' has been placed.






In addition to the 12 P-8I 'Neptune', the Navy is also seeking to initially induct 9 aircraft it has termed 'Medium Range Maritime Reconnaissance [MRMR]' aircraft. They are to replace its Britten-Norman BN-2 Islander aircrafts. As is the practise in nearly all high-value military acquisitions, it may choose place a follow-on order for the same. Unlike in case of the Neptune, where it bought the aircraft simply by approaching Boeing, via the U.S. Government, for the MRMR, it is conducting a comparative study among the short-listed candidates to which it had issued a Request For Information [RFI] - Dassault [Falcon 900 MPA], ATR [ATR 72MP], Saab [Saab 2000 MPA], Bombardier [Q400], Embraer [EMB 145 MP], EDS [CASA C-295MPA 'Persuader'], Airbus [A-319 MPA] & Boeing again, with a possible P-8-variant. A Request For Proposal [RFP] is expected to be solicited from them soon. The contract is estimated to be worth $1 billion USD.

Third P-8I &#39;Neptune&#39; [IN 322] Carries Out Maiden Flight [Photographs] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041




----------



## Gessler

Good pace. 3 P-8Is flew in a span of just a few months.


----------



## arp2041

*Helicopter Pilots Passing Out Parade At INS Rajali Arakkonam*






An impressive passing out parade was held today to mark the graduation of the 79th Helicopter conversion course at Naval Air station, INS Rajali Arakkonam wherein Seven Navy and three Coast Guard pilots were awarded wings by Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, Flag officer Commanding in Chief, Eastern Naval Command. The pilots underwent rigorous training for 21 weeks in flying and aviation subjects at the Helicopter Training School INAS 561 (HTS). The school has graduated 568 pilots for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard till date and is commanded by Commander Ashish Bhargava. Very recently the unit was also awarded ISO 9001-2008 certification. The base is commanded by Commodore Puneet Kumar Bahl.

Speaking on the occasion Vice Admiral Anil Chopra Reviewing Officer of the prestigious passing out parade has said that with new acquisitions that are underway, the Indian Navy is building a modern and potent air arm to add to the punch at sea. Besides the long range maritime reconnaissance aircraft like the TU and forthcoming P8-I they extend our reach and fighter aircraft like the MIG 29K that provide integral air defence and maritime strike capability, it is the ships integral helicopter which act as force multipliers for the fleet by augmenting the Anti Submarine Warfare, Anti Ship warfare, Electronic Warfare and surveillance capabilities.

The Governor of Kerala Rolling Trophy for the best all round trainee pilot was awarded to Lieutenant Mithun Rajith. The Flag officer Commanding in Chief Eastern Naval Command Rolling Trophy for the trainee pilot standing first in order of merit in flying was awarded to Assistant Commandant Nikhil Hebbale. A book prize for standing first in ground subjects was awarded to Lieutenant Mithun Rajith.

The graduated pilots would be joining operational flights at Mumbai, Port Blair Goa, Kochi, Vizag and Daman.

Chindits: Helicopter Pilots Passing Out Parade At INS Rajali Arakkonam


----------



## jimmydefence

Please help
for posting images .... First we have to upload to some sites like flikr , picase etc ?


----------



## SamantK

jimmydefence said:


>



Dude....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jimmydefence




----------



## SamantK

jimmydefence said:


> Please help
> for posting images .... First we have to upload to some sites like flikr , picase etc ?



Use photobucket.com... Sign up and get an account... Then upload.. On the right you will see the link for the uploaded image when you select any one from the uploaded pics... That link should be quoted with IMG tag...

Hint, the URL will end with .jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jimmydefence



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jimmydefence




----------



## Penguin

arp2041 said:


>



Gorshkov did not have the A-190E 100mm guns. Vikramaditya at present remains unarmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jimmydefence

Indian Naval Dhruv helicopter during airshow at Kochin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jimmydefence

Seaking carrying a jeep during demonstration at Kochin


----------



## jimmydefence

Chetak landing and taking off from INS Nireekshak during demo


----------



## sancho

jimmydefence said:


> Indian Naval Dhruv helicopter during airshow at Kochin



IMO the most beautiful version of the Dhruv, a shame that ICG and IN don't get more of them. However, I recently found out that IAF is using this version too.


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> IMO the most beautiful version of the Dhruv, a shame that ICG and IN don't get more of them. However, I recently found out that IAF is using this version too.



Yes first I thought that Dhruvs with tricycle type landing gear wear for IN/ICG only but now Ive seen
pics of IAF dhruvs with such configuration too, as well as civilian versions...and the ones given to
Mauritius cops.




^^the one in background.





Bro do you have any more pics of Dhruv with tricycle landing gear in IAF service? If so, please post them here!


----------



## Abingdonboy

gessler said:


> Yes first I thought that Dhruvs with tricycle type landing gear wear for IN/ICG only but now Ive seen
> pics of IAF dhruvs with such configuration too, as well as civilian versions...and the ones given to
> Mauritius cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^the one in background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro do you have any more pics of Dhruv with tricycle landing gear in IAF service? If so, please post them here!


AFAIK the BSF too use the tricycle landing gear version of the ALH.
@sancho wrt the IAF using both skids and tricycle do you see reason behind this? Does one have an advantage over the other in a particular area?


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Bro do you have any more pics of Dhruv with tricycle landing gear in IAF service? If so, please post them here!



No, I saw it for the first time in the same pic that you have posted, otherwhise I only knew about it in IN/ICG and export versions. I heared that the once in IAF could be some from IN, that were rejected, since it has the same rescue hoist system that the naval versions had too, but not sure about it.



Abingdonboy said:


> AFAIK the BSF too use the tricycle landing gear version of the ALH.
> @sancho wrt the IAF using both skids and tricycle do you see reason behind this? Does one have an advantage over the other in a particular area?



Didn't found a pic now, but I guess BSF operates the same versions as IA, since both have pretty much the same requirements. The skided version should be cheaper and lighter (no additional retracting system), while the geared version offers more comfort and more staility while landing on moving vessels I would say, but not sure about it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> No, I saw it for the first time in the same pic that you have posted, otherwhise I only knew about it in IN/ICG and export versions. I heared that the once in IAF could be some from IN, that were rejected, since it has the same rescue hoist system that the naval versions had too, but not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't found a pic now, but I guess BSF operates the same versions as IA, since both have pretty much the same requirements. The skided version should be cheaper and lighter (no additional retracting system), while the geared version offers more comfort and more staility while landing on moving vessels I would say, but not sure about it.



@sancho, ask and you shall recieve!

BSF ALHs:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jimmydefence

Indian navy seaking during demo . Slithering commandos at the scene , planting bombs at enemy offshore establishment (Drill)


----------



## jimmydefence

Indian navy Chetak during demo


----------



## arp2041

gessler said:


> Good pace. 3 P-8Is flew in a span of just a few months.



I read somewhere that all 12 P-8Is will be delivered by 2015, now if turns out to be true this will be simply amazing:

Contract signed - 2009

First Deliveries - Jan 2013

All 12 to be delivered by 2015

"India Strategic" magazine said that IN has requirement of 24 P-8Is, now if the additional 12 order is given in next year or so, IN will have full 24 P-8Is by 2017-18.


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> I read somewhere that all 12 P-8Is will be delivered by 2015, now if turns out to be true this will be simply amazing:
> 
> Contract signed - 2009
> 
> First Deliveries - Jan 2013
> 
> All 12 to be delivered by 2015
> 
> "India Strategic" magazine said that IN has requirement of 24 P-8Is, now if the additional 12 order is given in next year or so, IN will have full 24 P-8Is by 2017-18.



Doubtful, because of the high costs and the uncertainties about possible budget cuts. It will be far better to order a higher number of MRMR aircrafts (1 x P8I = 4 to 5 C295MPA!).


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Doubtful, because of the high costs and the uncertainties about possible budget cuts. It will be far better to order a higher number of MRMR aircrafts (1 x P8I = 4 to 5 C295MPA!).



The Indian defence budget isn't going to be cut for the foreseeable future so that is a moot point surely.


----------



## li0nheart

sancho said:


> No, I saw it for the first time in the same pic that you have posted, otherwhise I only knew about it in IN/ICG and export versions. I heared that the once in IAF could be some from IN, that were rejected, since it has the same rescue hoist system that the naval versions had too, but not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't found a pic now, but I guess BSF operates the same versions as IA, since both have pretty much the same requirements. The skided version should be cheaper and lighter (no additional retracting system), while the geared version offers more comfort and more staility while landing on moving vessels I would say, but not sure about it.



i think wheels are must in naval version for easy transfer of heli inside relatively small hanger or below deck in case of AC. don't know any other advantages


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> Doubtful, because of the high costs and the uncertainties about possible budget cuts. It will be far better to order a higher number of MRMR aircrafts (1 x P8I = 4 to 5 C295MPA!).



No sancho, order of 24 P-8Is was confirmed by than CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma to "India Strategic" -

..:: India Strategic ::. Indian Navy: Indian Navy to induct 24 Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft

The role of LRMR can't be substituted by induction of MRMR, In fact some naval planners are asking to induct P-8Is only for the role of MRMR b'coz of already set-up infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> No sancho, order of 24 P-8Is was confirmed by than CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma to "India Strategic"





> *it was being planned* to acquire 12 more LRMRs



They hope to order 12 more, but there is no additional order as of now, wrt infrastructure, there are several options that would offer commonality as well, Embraer 145 MPAs, same platform that IAF uses for AWACS and that could be used for shorebased AWACS, the Sea Herc MPA, or as I often say 1 big order of C295s for BSF, IAF, IN and ICG at once. Commonality is not an issue, especially when you look at the huge cost-difference between P8I and these aircrafts, be it the unit or the lifecycle costs and this will play an important role when additional orders of P8Is will be considered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> They hope to order 12 more, but there is no additional order as of now, wrt infrastructure, there are several options that would offer commonality as well, Embraer 145 MPAs, same platform that IAF uses for AWACS and that could be used for shorebased AWACS, the Sea Herc MPA, or as I often say 1 big order of C295s for BSF, IAF, IN and ICG at once. Commonality is not an issue, especially when you look at the huge cost-difference between P8I and these aircrafts, be it the unit or the lifecycle costs and this will play an important role when additional orders of P8Is will be considered.



But what about the range, can we substitute MRMR for a LRMR in range??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> But what about the range, can we substitute MRMR for a LRMR in range??



The range and endurance of prop-engined MPAs is sometimes even better and you can counter that with higher numbers as well, so that won't be an issue:

P8 - Range: 1,200 nmi (2,222 Km) 4 hours on station
Sea Herc - 1325 nmi (2454 Km) 4 hours on station
C295 - 1800 nmi (3330 Km) maximum patroled distance

Infact, having 2 MPAs operating in the same area at the same time, compared to just 1 increases the chances to find a target, since we are talking about a large area that these MPAs have to cover, even to protect our costlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> The range and endurance of prop-engined MPAs is sometimes even better and you can counter that with higher numbers as well, so that won't be an issue:
> 
> P8 - Range: 1,200 nmi (2,222 Km) 4 hours on station
> Sea Herc - 1325 nmi (2454 Km) 4 hours on station
> C295 - 1800 nmi (3330 Km) maximum patroled distance
> 
> Infact, having 2 MPAs operating in the same area at the same time, compared to just 1 increases the chances to find a target, since we are talking about a large area that these MPAs have to cover, even to protect our costlines.



One last thing, if the range of ac like C295 is more than P-8Is & also the cost is many times less than it, than why is IN preferring P-8Is over them??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> One last thing, if the range of ac like C295 is more than P-8Is & also the cost is many times less than it, than why is IN preferring P-8Is over them??



That's the figure I got from the Brochure, but might be the maximum range without time on station like the others. The P8 as platform alone offer many other advantages, more space for equipment, operators, additional crew, internal weapon bays, higher ceilling and speed...
It is an advanced long range/endurance MPA, while the C295 could complement it quiet good with higher numbers and more cost-effective on the lower end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

If you're in Kochi, the Navy is holding public days from Dec 13-16 at the Naval Base there. You'll be able to check out warships, aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

SpArK said:


> If you're in Kochi, the Navy is holding public days from Dec 13-16 at the Naval Base there. You'll be able to check out warships, aircraft.


****...im out of station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*ABG Shipyard bags Rs. 485 crore order from the Ministry of Defence*

ABG Shipyard Limited, country&#8217;s largest private ship building company has bagged a repeat order from the Ministry of Defence for building an additional cadet training vessel for the Indian Navy. This prestigious contract is worth about Rs. 485 crore.

Vessel specifications: The vessel will be approximately 110 meters in length with the capacity to carry a light helicopter. 

Designed to achieve a maximum speed of 20 knots, the vessel will be used to provide basic training to the Naval Cadets and trainees in activities such as disaster relief, search and rescue operations.

Till date ABG Shipyard has delivered more than 160 vessels worldwide.

Commenting on the order Mr. Dhanajay Datar &#8211; Whole-Time Director and Chief Financial Officer of ABG Group said, &#8220;This repeat order reinforces the Ministry of Defence&#8217;s confidence in us. We are honoured that the government has recognised our shipbuilding skills and given us the chance to service the country once again&#8221;

ABG Shipyard bags Rs. 485 crore order from the Ministry of Defence » Indian Defence Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Chindits: Commissioning Of Indian Coast Guard Ship H-188

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

arp2041 said:


> *ABG Shipyard bags Rs. 485 crore order from the Ministry of Defence*
> 
> ABG Shipyard Limited, country&#8217;s largest private ship building company has bagged a repeat order from the Ministry of Defence for building an additional cadet training vessel for the Indian Navy. This prestigious contract is worth about Rs. 485 crore.
> 
> Vessel specifications: The vessel will be approximately 110 meters in length with the capacity to carry a light helicopter.
> 
> Designed to achieve a maximum speed of 20 knots, the vessel will be used to provide basic training to the Naval Cadets and trainees in activities such as disaster relief, search and rescue operations.
> 
> Till date ABG Shipyard has delivered more than 160 vessels worldwide.
> 
> Commenting on the order Mr. Dhanajay Datar &#8211; Whole-Time Director and Chief Financial Officer of ABG Group said, &#8220;This repeat order reinforces the Ministry of Defence&#8217;s confidence in us. We are honoured that the government has recognised our shipbuilding skills and given us the chance to service the country once again&#8221;
> 
> ABG Shipyard bags Rs. 485 crore order from the Ministry of Defence » Indian Defence Review











This is the ABG-built Cadet Training Vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Broadsword: India&#8217;s Ocean?


----------



## jimmydefence

New Vikrant photos Yesterday (14-Dec-2012)












http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o664/jimmydefence/Photo1155_zpsca6c3761.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azazel

*Navy considering having its own Tanker and AWACS fleet*

Growing number combat fleet in Indian air force with midair refueling capability in next few decade is forcing, Navy to considering buying its own dedicated fleet of Mid- air refuelers , Indian air force purchased six IL-78 based Mid- air refueling aircrafts from 2003 on-wards and navy has been sharing it with air force to refuel their own Sea Harriers .

With modernization of many of the combat jet in the Indian air force fleet (Mig-29UPG , Jaguars ,Tejas ) with midair refueling probe and growing aircrafts in its own fleet of combat aircrafts (Mig-29k, N-LCA) , Navy is worried about not finding mid-air refuelers for training with its crew for this particular task in future .

IAF&#8217;s IL-78MKI have already logged hundreds of hours in in-flight refueling hours after their induction in 2003 and also have participated in many international air exercise including in prestigious Red Flag exercise in United states , as per sources this aircrafts will require engine change soon ,since they have been flying almost on every day basics and have clocked in very high number of hours since it was required to provide in-depth training for Fighter pilots since it was a new capability which Indian air force had acquired .

Indian air force is already considering purchase of more six such aircrafts , and Russia have again offered IL-78 for IAF&#8217;s requirement&#8217;s along with offers from Airbus on their Airbus A320 , and has per recent media reports Airbus might have won the deal . Navy wants to purchase two of tankers for its own fleet .

Navy also seems to be interested in going for DRDO developed AWACS platform for its naval sea patrolling, Navy has already ordered Eight Boeing developed P-8l AWACS to replace Tu-142M and IL-38 platforms from its fleet and recently increased the orders by ordering four more P-8l , increasing the acquisition to 12 aircraft.

Navy considering having its own Tanker and AWACS fleet | idrw.org


----------



## DMLA

Indian Navy RAS (replenishment at sea) aerial footage showing INS Aditya, INS Teg and INS Betwa.






The fourth ship seen in some frames is one of the older Talwars


----------



## DMLA

Indian navy festivities (Navy Day) at Kochi


----------



## Abingdonboy

Azazel said:


> *Navy considering having its own Tanker and AWACS fleet*
> 
> Growing number combat fleet in Indian air force with midair refueling capability in next few decade is forcing, Navy to considering buying its own dedicated fleet of Mid- air refuelers , Indian air force purchased six IL-78 based Mid- air refueling aircrafts from 2003 on-wards and navy has been sharing it with air force to refuel their own Sea Harriers .
> 
> With modernization of many of the combat jet in the Indian air force fleet (Mig-29UPG , Jaguars ,Tejas ) with midair refueling probe and growing aircrafts in its own fleet of combat aircrafts (Mig-29k, N-LCA) , Navy is worried about not finding mid-air refuelers for training with its crew for this particular task in future .
> 
> IAFs IL-78MKI have already logged hundreds of hours in in-flight refueling hours after their induction in 2003 and also have participated in many international air exercise including in prestigious Red Flag exercise in United states , as per sources this aircrafts will require engine change soon ,since they have been flying almost on every day basics and have clocked in very high number of hours since it was required to provide in-depth training for Fighter pilots since it was a new capability which Indian air force had acquired .
> 
> Indian air force is already considering purchase of more six such aircrafts , and Russia have again offered IL-78 for IAFs requirements along with offers from Airbus on their Airbus A320 , and has per recent media reports Airbus might have won the deal . Navy wants to purchase two of tankers for its own fleet .
> 
> Navy also seems to be interested in going for DRDO developed AWACS platform for its naval sea patrolling, Navy has already ordered Eight Boeing developed P-8l AWACS to replace Tu-142M and IL-38 platforms from its fleet and recently increased the orders by ordering four more P-8l , increasing the acquisition to 12 aircraft.
> 
> Navy considering having its own Tanker and AWACS fleet | idrw.org


 Very much needed IMHO the IAF's number of IFR capable a/c is increasing year on year so the demand on its AAR assets is only going to increase. For its own needs the IN defiantly needs it own assets. It seems the IN will simply buys a few of whatever AAR wins the IAF's MRTT completion (most likely A330 MRTT). The IAF too needs to signifcantly increase its order to be able to have a fleet of atleast 18-22 AARs by 2017-22. I'm sure they'll do this though after a the funds are there.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jimmydefence said:


> Indian Naval Dhruv helicopter during airshow at Kochin



Man this version of the ALH with retractable landing gear is a real beaut. I really wish the IN and ICG had/do induct more of these. For the ICG this must be an excellent option for shore based SAR duties never mind all the folding rotor or Maritime radar issues as for his task thsse requirments are irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

*India seeks to boost maritime ties with Saudi Arabia*

India is seeking to enhance maritime relations with Saudi Arabia and working to maintain security in high seas, says Indian Ambassador Hamid Ali Rao.He feels that Saudi Arabia and India both share the strategic Arabian Sea where navies from both countries have a greater role to play. He said that Saudi Arabian Royal Navy ships HMS Dammam and HMS Yanbu had paid goodwill visit to India in the past and Indian Navy ships Tir, Shardul and Veera visited Saudi Arabian ports on goodwill missions to strengthen ties between the two countries.

Addressing a press conference at newly commissioned Indian Navy warship Tarkash that docked at Jeddah Islamic seaport on Saturday, the ambassador said India and Saudi Arabia have common interest in ensuring security, stability and freedom of navigation in the Indian Ocean region including all adjoining seas. He felt closer interaction between both navies would enhance security relations.

The Tarkash is sophisticated and an important component of the Indian Navy, says Capt. Antony George, commanding officer of the ship. He explained that the ship is a guided-missile frigate that was built in Kaliningrad, Russia and commissioned on Nov. 9, 2012.

He said the ship is packed with a high density of weapons and sensors and manned by a highly motivated crew of 253 personnel.

Capt. Antony said that it is one of the most potent platforms of the Indian Navy. It carries cutting-edge modern weaponry which includes surface-to-air missiles, supersonic BrahMos anti-ship missiles, upgraded 100MM medium-range gun, an optically controlled 30MM close-in weapon system, anti-submarine and anti-ship torpedoes and also rocket launchers. It has two helicopter bases.

He said the ship carries a judicious mix of state-of-the-art Russian and Indian system equipped to deal with multiple threats. He further explained that all weapons and sensors are fully integrated with the combat management system.

Capt. Antony said that the ship is capable of operating both the air early-warning helicopter and anti-submarine warfare helicopter. He said that it also has surveillance radar and digital data link that enable aircraft act as force multiplier.

He said currently India deploys an exclusive ship to combat and patrol piracy in Indian Ocean area and if required the Tarkash also can be deployed.

He said that the ship after delivery and commission, passed through Celtic Sea, the United Kingdom, Spain, Port Said in Egypt and then through Suez Canal it embarked for Red Sea. It docked Friday at Jeddah Islamic Port. From here, it will cross the Gulf of Aden. On way to Mumbai, it will pay a visit to Salalah port in Oman.

Indian Consul General Faiz Ahmed Kidwai and Military Attach of Indian Embassy in Riyadh Col. Ajay Kumar were also present at the press conference. Select Indian nationals visited the ship yesterday. They were joined by prominent community members and cadets of the Saudi Royal Navy for a reception on board.

India seeks to boost maritime ties with Saudi Arabia | idrw.org


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


>



That is the refuelling probe dangling from the tailfin up there! Ohhhh....I can already smell work for the
A330 MRTTs!





Freaking awesome!! Thanks for pic Abingdonboy!


----------



## Abingdonboy

The A-5 said:


> That is the refuelling probe dangling from the tailfin up there! Ohhhh....I can already smell work for the
> A330 MRTTs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking awesome!! Thanks for pic Abingdonboy!



Sir this has nothing to do with the IFR system, it is merely a Traling Cone:

Trailing Cone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Used in test flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Aircraft carrier construction to resume soon*

Construction of the indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) is likely to resume soon at the Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) here, one year after it was floated out, on completion of a significant portion of the outer structure.
The vessel will be brought back to the building dock of the CSL early next month for completing the remaining part of the first phase of the project like fitting of gear boxes and diesel alternators, official sources told TOI here.

There were problems with the reduction gear box supplied by the Gujarat-based Elecon Engineering . But the new set of gear boxes and diesel alternators have already arrived here.

"Together they weigh about 900 tonnes. Their fitting as well as completion of the remaining work in the first phase would take about a year," the sources said.

Meanwhile, top officials of the Indian Navy, CSL, and the ministries of defence and shipping had a meeting in New Delhi on November 21 to work out the schedule and cost estimates for completing the remaining part of the IAC construction.

Defence minister A K Antony, who chaired the meeting, has reportedly asked a joint panel of these agencies to prepare a roadmap for the delivery of the IAC within a month. Antony has insisted that the new schedule must strictly be adhered to and accountability must be fixed for any further delays.

However, defence experts here point out that there are wide differences in the cost estimates of the Navy and CSL and finding a consensus within a short time-frame could prove a tough task. The first phase cost was Rs 1,160 crore, while the second phase cost is yet to be announced.

The contract for beginning the second phase of the work could be signed by the Navy and CSL only after a consensus on cost estimates was reached between them.

As per the original plan, the IAC was to be inducted into the Navy in 2014-15. But, as per broadly agreed revised schedule, its delivery would take place only in 2016 and the trails would take another two years.

Aircraft carrier construction to resume soon - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

The A-5 said:


> That is the refuelling probe dangling from the tailfin up there! Ohhhh....I can already smell work for the
> A330 MRTTs!!



As Abingdonboy said, it's not the refuelling system, it is fitted above the cockpit and requires tankers with a refuelling boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Boeing P-8I 'Neptune' [IN 320] Maritime Aircraft Of The Indian Navy [Photographs]*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trident2010

Apart from US made weapons, is it possible to integrate say Russian, Israeli weapons in P-8I?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


>



When is the 4th one coming to join in its nose into this lot?


----------



## Abingdonboy

The A-5 said:


> When is the 4th one coming to join in its nose into this lot?



Next year.


----------



## arp2041

*25 glorious years of INS Ranvijay*






The fifth and the latest ship of the Rajput class Guided Missile Destroyers &#8216;INS Ranvijay&#8217; on Friday completed 25 years of glorious service in the Indian Navy.

The crew of the ship celebrated the occasion with traditional gusto reiterating their commitment to the motto &#8216;Sangrame Vaibhavasya&#8217; (Glorious in War) and a promise to the serve the Indian Navy and achieve greater glory.

&#8216;INS Ranvijay&#8217; was commissioned into Indian Navy on December 21, 1987 at Poti in erstwhile USSR. Equipped with the Brahmos missile the ship today is one of the most heavily armed warships of the Indian Navy and is frontline unit of the Eastern Fleet. Over the years the ship has participated in various operations undertaken by the Indian Navy.

The operational capability of the ship has grown from strength-to-strength, leaving in its wake a rich legacy of excellence.

The Hindu : Cities / Visakhapatnam : 25 glorious years of INS Ranvijay

 



The A-5 said:


> When is the 4th one coming to join in its nose into this lot?



All 12 (8+4) will be delivered to IN by 2015, but interesting thing is that according to Boeing's estimates, IN will eventually go for 30 P-8Is, if so, all 30 will be flying in the IOR's skies by 2018-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

INS Saryu stealth offshore patrol vessel (OPV), the first of 4 Saryu-class OPVs built by Goa Shipyard
Limited (GSL) has been handed over to Indian Navy -

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...SRF4O0STdGzR58m4XCFyw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.bmk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganimi kawa

*INS Tarkash Arrives In India *











The Indian Navy's brand new Krivak-II class stealth frigate arrived off the coast of Mumbai today to join the Western fleet. The ship sailed from Russia to the UK and back via Oman. The first of the follow-on three frigates, INS Teg, was commissioned in April this year.

Livefist: INS Tarkash Arrives In India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

ganimi kawa said:


> *INS Tarkash Arrives In India *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Navy's brand new Krivak-II class stealth frigate arrived off the coast of Mumbai today to join the Western fleet. The ship sailed from Russia to the UK and back via Oman. The first of the follow-on three frigates, INS Teg, was commissioned in April this year.
> 
> Livefist: INS Tarkash Arrives In India




Update:






Livefist: Here She Is! INS Tarkash Arrives In Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Indian naval ships to visit Vietnam - News VietNamNet*

Indian naval ships to visit Vietnam
VietNamNet Bridge - Sudarshini, a training ship of the Indian Navy, will visit Da Nang from December 31 through January 3, in its journey through nine countries in Southeast Asia.





The Sudarshini ship. (Photo The Hindu)


The ship will follow the ancient route of the Indian traders to Southeast Asia as a way to emphasize the long tradition of cooperation between India and the Association of Southeast Asian Nation (ASEAN), on the occasion of the 20th anniversary of establishment of relations. 

The two sides have upgraded relations to strategic partnership at the ASEAN - India Summit in New Delhi on December 20-21.

2012 also marks 40 years since the establishment of diplomatic relations and five years of the strategic partnership between India and Vietnam.

In the past year, the two sides strengthened cooperation activities in various fields, especially in defense and security. 

The Vietnam-India defense dialogue was held in New Delhi in September. The Indian Ambassador to Vietnam Ranjit Rae said Vietnam is one of India&#8217;s priorities in India&#8217;s look to East strategy.

Indian firms have invested $868 million in Vietnam, mainly in the areas agro-processing, steel and mining.

Ambassador Ranjit Rae said the trade between the two countries is still modest. In 2013, India will further promote trade with Vietnam, aiming to raise bilateral trade to $7 billion in 2015. 

A seminar on business investment and India &#8211; Vietnam business will be held in Da Nang on January 1 under the Vietnam and India Business Forum.

The Indian Ambassador said that the opening of a direct air route between Vietnam and India will also contribute to the promotion of cooperation between the two countries.

Indian Vice President Mohammad Hamid Ansari will pay an official visit to Vietnam in mid-January, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

*Russia Delivers Four MiG-29K Fighters to India in Dec.*






Russian aircraft maker MiG delivered in December a batch of four MiG-29K/KUB shipborne fighters to the Indian Navy under a contract concluded in 2010, the company said.

With the delivery, MiG &#8220;has fulfilled all its obligations for 2012 stipulated in the 2010 contract with the Indian Defense Ministry,&#8221; the company said in a statement.

In March 2010, Russia and India signed a $1.5-billion contract on the supply of 29 additional MiG-29K Fulcrum-D carrier-based fighter jets to New Delhi.

Last year Russia fulfilled its 2004 contract with the Indian Defense Ministry, supplying the country with 12 single-seat MiG-29Ks and four two-seat MiG-29KUBs.

The contracts for the jets also stipulate pilot training and aircraft maintenance, including the delivery of flight simulators and interactive ground and sea-based training systems.

The Indian Navy will base the MiG-29K squadron, dubbed the &#8220;Black Panthers&#8221; at an airfield in the state of Goa on India&#8217;s west coast until INS Vikramaditya, the Soviet-built carrier originally named the Admiral Gorshkov, joins the Navy in the fall of 2013.

The MiG-29K is a navalized variant of the MiG-29 land-based fighter, and has folding wings, an arrester tail-hook, strengthened airframe and multirole capability. It can be armed with a wide variety of air-to-air and air-to-surface weaponry.

Russia Delivers Four MiG-29K Fighters to India in Dec. | idrw.org

*Indian Navy gets firepower in its armoury*






The Indian Navy (IN) have got a major fillip to its firepower with the arrival of its newest acquisition INS Tarkash, at Naval Dockyard in Mumbai on December 26. Built by the Yantar Shipyard, Kaliningrad, Russia INS Tarkash was commissioned on November 9 byVice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command.

Defence official said that INS Tarkash is the second of three project 1135.6 follow-on ships ordered by Indian Navy, the first being INS Teg, which joined the fleet in June this year. Chief PRO (Defence) N Vispute said that commanded by Captain Antony George, an Anti-submarine Warfare Specialist, and manned by a crew of 23 officers and 228 sailors, INS Tarkash is armed with an advanced combat suite, comprising an optimal blend of Russian and Indian cutting edge technologies. Tarkash&#8217;s Arsenal includes the &#8216;Brahmos&#8217; Supersonic Cruise Missiles, Surface-to-air Missile System, Medium Range Gun, Close-in Weapon System, Torpedoes and Anti-submarine Rockets.

On arrival at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai, the ship and her crew were accorded a warm reception. The welcome ceremony was presided over by Rear Admiral AR Karve, the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet, and witnessed by senior officers of the Western Naval Command, together with the family members of the ship&#8217;s crew who turned out in large numbers. Vispute said that during her maiden return passage, as part of the Navy&#8217;s Maritime Diplomatic Initiative, the ship made port calls at several ports to strengthen bridges of friendship and international co-operation with the host countries.

http://idrw.org/?p=16892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

P-15A DDG in Mazagon Docks (old picture) -













Thanks GESSLER for posting these pics at IDF.
Original source is Bharat Rakshak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

*Russia delivers BrahMos-equipped fighter ship to India*






Moscow/Mumbai:Indian Navy received another shot in its arm as Russia delivered second of the stipulated three stealth frigates, Tarkash, to India, RIO Novosti quoted an Indian defense official as saying.

Russia and India had signed a $1.6-billion contract for building of three frigates in July 2006, which were to be constructed at Baltic Sea port of Kaliningrad. The first of the three guided missile frigates, INS Teg, joined the Indian Navy in April.

The last frigate, Tarkand, is expected to join the Indian Navy by August 2013.

*The stealth frigates are armed with BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles, and can perform combing operations on the enemy submarines and ships.

They are also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an antisubmarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.

India is the world&#8217;s largest arms&#8217; importer, and seventy percent of Indian defense imports come from Russia.

Russia had also delivered four MIG-29/KUB ship-borne fighters to the Indian Navy two days ago.
*
(with agency inputs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

The A-5 said:


> INS Saryu stealth offshore patrol vessel (OPV), the first of 4 Saryu-class OPVs built by Goa Shipyard
> Limited (GSL) has been handed over to Indian Navy -
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...SRF4O0STdGzR58m4XCFyw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.bmk



Which folks would use the term 'stealth' more disciminately. Yes, INS Saryu has hull shaping to reduce radar cross section / detectability. But that does not mean the vessel should be classified as 'stealth' (which is multi-spectral control of emissions of any kind: sound, visible light, heat, electronic/radar). 








sukhoi_30MKI said:


> They are also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers, and an antisubmarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.
> [/B]
> (with agency inputs)


The second batch of 11356's doesn't have Kashtan, only a pair of AK630. Just like their cousings being built for the Russian navy. What is the reason for this change/switch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Which folks would use the term 'stealth' more disciminately. Yes, INS Saryu has hull shaping to reduce radar cross section / detectability. But that does not mean the vessel should be classified as 'stealth' (which is multi-spectral control of emissions of any kind: sound, visible light, heat, electronic/radar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second batch of 11356's doesn't have Kashtan, only a pair of AK630. Just like their cousings being built for the Russian navy. What is the reason for this change/switch?



WRT the CIWS IIRC the IN had some serious operational issues with the Kashtan which meant for the follow on Talwars the IN went for BEML upgraded AK-630s. 

I hear the IN is soon to look for systems like the Goalkeeper/Phalanx to Retrofit onto its existing ships and incorporate into new builds. There doesn't seem to be too much of a rush though as most newer IN ships have the BARAK SR-SAM to work along side the AK-630.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

*P8i Arm with Harpoon Missile *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> WRT the CIWS IIRC the IN had some serious operational issues with the Kashtan which meant for the follow on Talwars the IN went for BEML upgraded AK-630s.
> 
> I hear the IN is soon to look for systems like the Goalkeeper/Phalanx to Retrofit onto its existing ships and incorporate into new builds. There doesn't seem to be too much of a rush though as most newer IN ships have the BARAK SR-SAM to work along side the AK-630.



That doesn't explain the RUssian ships, though. I don't think the 11356s batch 2 in IN service will receive Barak: where to mount the VLU and where to put the Elta radar directors?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> That doesn't explain the RUssian ships, though. I don't think the 11356s batch 2 in IN service will receive Barak: where to mount the VLU and where to put the Elta radar directors?


The Talwars won't have Barak, I was referring to the other major Indian inductions. The IN had the or lens with the Kashtan, that's all I can say maybe the Russians didn't have the same issues or did but are not as concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> The Talwars won't have Barak, I was referring to the other major Indian inductions. The IN had the or lens with the Kashtan, that's all I can say maybe the Russians didn't have the same issues or did but are not as concerned.



Well, Kashtan is Kashtan, I would think, whether in Russian or Indian service. The choice for AK630 is interesting, since there is also a 'double barrel' AK-603M-2 Duet version with low RCS turret available. As well as Palma (being used on Russian corvette for Vietnam, and on new Russian project 22350 frigate) and Palash (which - as I understand it - is a Palma variant using Pantsyr S1 components). Essentially, a missile layer is deleted from the air defences of the ship and close in gun capability halved.

DUET




AK-630 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Palash / Naval Pantsir


Hình &#7843;nh v&#7873; các lo&#7841;i tàu chi&#7871;n tàng hình trên th&#7871; gi&#7899;i - Trang 131 - TTVNOL

Palma







Kashtan Kashtan-M Kashtan









Khinh h





2nd Gepard Class Frigate for Vietnam





Hình &#7843;nh v&#7873; các lo&#7841;i tàu chi&#7871;n tàng hình trên th&#7871; gi&#7899;i - Trang 158 - TTVNOL





22350 Gorshkov class | Russian Military Analysis


----------



## arp2041

*Indian Navy Warship (INS SHIVALIK) Entering Shanghai, China (Port Call in June-2012)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*India Set To Transfer A Newly Built Dornier Do-228 Aircraft To Seychelles*

The Dornier Do-228 Transport Aircraft, made by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited [HAL], will soon be transferred for operation by the Seychelles Air Force.
The aircrafts are built in India, under license from its original manufacturers the, then, Dornier GmBH company, at HAL's Transport Aircraft Division [TAD]. This news was reported in the latest edition of HAL-Connect,

"TAD, Kanpur Division will deliver a Do-228 aircraft to Seychelles Air Force shortly. The Division conducted a four week training program for the Seychelles aircrew from November 19 to December 15, 2012, to acquaint with the operation of the aircraft. The training program was designed to cover all relevant aspects of the aircraft including airframe, power plant, avionics, auto flight, electrical power, aircraft electrical as well as mechanical system and aircraft flying procedures.

Shri D. Balasubramanian, GM and Shri V.K.Joshi , COP, TAD, Kanpur released the Pilot Operating Handbook (POH) for Seychelles DO-228 aircraft. GM also felicitated four pilots of Seychelles Air Force with training certificates. Shri Arup Chatterjee, AGM (Planning) handed over the soft copy of the training material to Seychelles air crew."​https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=.../HAL-CONNECT/HAL-%20CONNECT%20-ISSUE%2049.pdf

India has had a strong & long-standing relation with the island nation, that extends into the military domain. The Indian Navy [IN] has been carrying out deterrence patrols of its Exclusive Economic Zone [EEZ], for years now, sanitising the waters of the menace of piracy, along with undertaking maritime surveys. Even as Seychelles own aircraft, which India is gifting it, along with 2 Chetak Helicopters, was being built, IN's own Do-228 had been stationed there, carrying out tasks, essentially anti-piracy related, which this new plane will perform. Besides this, India has been regularly undertaking training programmes for their security & defence personals. A few years back, an agreement was signed, whereby India would impart training to their Special Forces Unit in carrying out missions like deep sea diving, VIP protection & undertaking Special Forces-specific operations, if need arises. It is also going to install a radar system estimated to be worth $10 million USD. In all likelihood, it would be linked to India's own radar chain, as has said to have been done with the ones set up in Maldives. Besides this, India has also pledged $5 million USD for building up Seychelles' capability to fight the menace of piracy on its own - a major threat to the tourism-dependant nation.

India Set To Transfer A Newly Built Dornier Do-228 Aircraft To Seychelles - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> *India Set To Transfer A Newly Built Dornier Do-228 Aircraft To Seychelles*
> 
> The Dornier Do-228 Transport Aircraft, made by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited [HAL], will soon be transferred for operation by the Seychelles Air Force.
> The aircrafts are built in India, under license from its original manufacturers the, then, Dornier GmBH company, at HAL's Transport Aircraft Division [TAD]. This news was reported in the latest edition of HAL-Connect,
> 
> "TAD, Kanpur Division will deliver a Do-228 aircraft to Seychelles Air Force shortly. The Division conducted a four week training program for the Seychelles aircrew from November 19 to December 15, 2012, to acquaint with the operation of the aircraft. The training program was designed to cover all relevant aspects of the aircraft including airframe, power plant, avionics, auto flight, electrical power, aircraft electrical as well as mechanical system and aircraft flying procedures.
> 
> Shri D. Balasubramanian, GM and Shri V.K.Joshi , COP, TAD, Kanpur released the Pilot Operating Handbook (POH) for Seychelles DO-228 aircraft. GM also felicitated four pilots of Seychelles Air Force with training certificates. Shri Arup Chatterjee, AGM (Planning) handed over the soft copy of the training material to Seychelles air crew."​https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=.../HAL-CONNECT/HAL-%20CONNECT%20-ISSUE%2049.pdf
> 
> India has had a strong & long-standing relation with the island nation, that extends into the military domain. The Indian Navy [IN] has been carrying out deterrence patrols of its Exclusive Economic Zone [EEZ], for years now, sanitising the waters of the menace of piracy, along with undertaking maritime surveys. Even as Seychelles own aircraft, which India is gifting it, along with 2 Chetak Helicopters, was being built, IN's own Do-228 had been stationed there, carrying out tasks, essentially anti-piracy related, which this new plane will perform. Besides this, India has been regularly undertaking training programmes for their security & defence personals. A few years back, an agreement was signed, whereby India would impart training to their Special Forces Unit in carrying out missions like deep sea diving, VIP protection & undertaking Special Forces-specific operations, if need arises. It is also going to install a radar system estimated to be worth $10 million USD. In all likelihood, it would be linked to India's own radar chain, as has said to have been done with the ones set up in Maldives. Besides this, India has also pledged $5 million USD for building up Seychelles' capability to fight the menace of piracy on its own - a major threat to the tourism-dependant nation.
> 
> India Set To Transfer A Newly Built Dornier Do-228 Aircraft To Seychelles - AA Me, IN



Am impressed with the security relationship India is building up with many of the smaller states in the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Following the insolvency of Fairchild-Dornier, Ruag acquired the Do 228 type certificate in 2003 and developed the Do 228NG, which was launched in 2007. Deliveries began in 2011 and eight have been sold so far, including to the Bangladeshi and German navies. India&#8217;s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is also offering the Dornier 228 platform &#8211; it already has Do 228s flying with the Indian Navy and Coast Guard, as well as Mauritius (two) and the Seychelles has just bought one. 



> he Dornier 228 is a twin-turboprop STOL utility aircraft, manufactured by Dornier GmbH (later DASA Dornier, Fairchild-Dornier) from 1981 until 1998. In 1983, Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) bought a production licence and manufactures the 228 for the Asian market sphere. Approximately 270 Do 228 were built at Oberpfaffenhofen, Germany and Kanpur, India. In August 2006, 127 Dornier Do 228 aircraft (all variants) remain in airline service.[1]
> In 2009, RUAG started building a Dornier 228 New Generation in Germany with the fuselage, wings and tail unit manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) in Kanpur (India) and transported to Oberpfaffenhofen near Munich, where RUAG Aviation carries out aircraft final assembly, customized equipment installation, product conformity inspection and aircraft delivery.


Dornier Do 228 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The A-5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Two Indian naval ships were near Maldives on Feb 7: Maldives ex-Defence Minister

On the morning of February 7, 2012 two Indian naval ships had been operating 23 miles off Maldives, but the then President Mohamed Nasheed had refused to allow India to intervene, former Defence Minister Tholhath Ibrahim Kaleyfaanu has told a Parliamentary Committee.

Nasheed had rejected the notion of Indian involvement on that day which saw the downfall of his government, when the then Foreign Minister Ahmed Naseem had suggested that the Indian government would extend its assistance, Tholhath told the Parliament&#8217;s Government Accountability Committee currently reviewing the Commission of National Inquiry&#8217;s (CoNI) report into the transfer of power on February 7.

&#8220;President said no. We cannot allow India to intervene in this matter. I will never agree to that. So it cannot be done,&#8221; Tholhath said. &#8220;Two ships were operating quite close, around 23 miles off Maldives. But the President was insistent. He didn&#8217;t want to seek any assistance from India in the matter.&#8221;

Tholhath further added that Nasheed was the one who knew that the Indian navy ships were in Maldivian territory which could have been relayed to him by Naseem.

When Committee Chair and Thoddoo constituency MP Ali Waheed had asked him why the Indian ships had been so close to Maldives, Tholhath said &#8220;I really don&#8217;t know.&#8221;

&#8220;I had no information on those ships. All I know is it was only on that morning I find out about those ships,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;There was no confirmation that the ships were in fact so close to Maldives. I don&#8217;t know any other details.&#8221;

In response to a question of how to confirm the presence of the Indian ships on February 7, Tholhath said &#8220;the Maldives coast guard can verify it.&#8221;

Two Indian naval ships were near Maldives on Feb 7: ex-Defence Minister | idrw.org


----------



## arp2041

*NDTV Exclusive Report on K-5 LAUNCH:*

NDTV witnesses history being made at missile launch | NDTV.com


----------



## trident2010

^^^ K-5 or K-15?


----------



## Ammyy

trident2010 said:


> ^^^ K-5 or K-15?



This time its K15 just wait for K5 some more years


----------



## trident2010

DRDO said:


> This time its K15 just wait for K5 some more years



SLBM with 5000-6000 KM range and MIRV's. Can't wait !!


----------



## RPK

*Navy plans to issue bid for over 120 multirole choppers - Indian Express*


In could be the world's biggest tender for helicopters, the Indian Navy is planning to issue a bid for procuring more than 120 multirole choppers expected to be worth around Rs 35,000 crore.

The navy had recently issued a global request for information in this regard and has plans of acquiring more than 120 Naval Multirole Helicopters (NMRH), navy sources said here.

The navy had recently asked global helicopter vendors to provide details about their choppers in this category and is planning to issue a global request for proposal in this regard in near future, they said.

The navy is planning to procure these new NMRH for carrying out anti-submarine warfare, special forces' operations and anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare.

The companies expected to take part in the tender include all major chopper manufacturers like European Eurocopter and Agusta Westland and American Sikorsky and Lockheed Martin.

"We are planning to offer our EC725 helicopter once the Indian Navy issues a tender for these NMRH," Eurocopter's Vice President for South Asia region Rainner Farid said here.

The Indian Navy is already holding a competition for procuring 16 multirole helicopters in which European NH-90 and American Sikorsky S-70 Bravo are in the race.

The navy at present relies on its fleet of Sea King helicopters which were inducted in two different phases in the 80s.

The navy would require these multirole choppers in view of its expanding fleet size and expansion in its area of responsibility with the government stating that country's strategic interest ranges from the Gulf of Aden to the Malacca Straits.


----------



## RPK

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-at-Goa-Shipyard-Ltd/articleshow/18232184.cms

*Keel-laying ceremony of new class offshore patrol vessels at Goa Shipyard Ltd*


The keel-laying ceremony of the second of the new class offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), indigenously designed in-house and being built by Goa Shipyard Ltd (GSL) for the Indian Coast Guard, was held at GSL on January 28. VAdm MP Muralidharan, AVSM & Bar, NM Director General Indian Coast Guard, did the honours in the presence of GSL's chairman and managing director RAdm (Retd) Vineet Bakhshi, VSM, IG SPS Basra YSM, PTM, TM, Commander Indian Coast Guard Region (West), DIG S D Bhanot,TM COMDIS (Goa), and senior officials of the Coast Guard and GSL. The keel-laying ceremony for the second of the new class OPVs comes on the heels of commissioning of the Indian Navy's largest patrol vessel 'INS Saryu' at GSL on January 21. It may be recalled that the contract for the construction of six OPVs for the Indian Coast Guard was signed on May 9, 2012, and the first keel-laying ceremony to mark the commencement of the series construction of the new class OPVs was held at GSL on September 28.

LPG burn victim succumbs: Vinod Amonkar, 55, who was undergoing treatment for burn injuries sustained by him in a fire following a LPG leakage at his home in Fatorda last week, succumbed to his injuries on Monday. Vinod and his 28-year old son Vallabh were injured in the incident.

Pesticide suspected to have caused labourer's death: Rajendra Tiwari, 50, a resident of Khadapabandh-Ponda, succumbed to poisoning while undergoing treatment at Goa Medical College (GMC) and hospital at Bambolim late Sunday night. It is suspected that Tiwari, a labourer, on Sunday morning drank water which was mixed with pesticide, while working in a garden at Curti. But police said that the exact cause of death would be revealed after his postmortem on Tuesday. On drinking water, Tiwari felt giddy and he returned to his rented room. After his condition worsened, his roommate summoned 108 ambulance and he was rushed to the GMC. He died while undergoing treatment. The police have registered the case as an unnatural death under Section 174 of Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC).

BJP's G Y Bhandare passes away: G Y Bhandare, a founder member of Bharatiya Janata Party, died in Mumbai in his sleep on Monday. He had founded BJP's Goa unit and was its flag bearer for many years in the 80s and early 90s. Bhandare was an executive member of national BJP for a long time and also a member of Bombay stock exchange. He was 90.

Goa-Mumbai leg of AAI's cyling expedition flagged off: The All India relay cycling expedition of Airports Authority of India (AAI) was flagged off on January 26 from the Dabolim airport by chief secretary B Vijayan. The expedition is from Trivandrum to Jammu which will be in nine legs. There are eight participants in the Dabolim-Mumbai leg, which is expected to be covered in seven days. The expedition has been organized by AAI's sports control board with a view to promote national integration.

The expedition started at Trivandrum on January 7 and is expected to culminate at Jammu on March 15. The relay cyclists are expected to cover 3,825 km in 68 days, touching 10 airports and passing through eight states. Airport director M Suresh, AAI's regional executive director (Western region) A K Sharma and M N N Rao, general manager (project) were among those present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

India to present Dornier aircraft to Seychelles - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yeti

self delete wrong thread


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Indian Marcos at Seychelles




> India has also been a regular with navy personnel parading in the annual carnival in Seychelles. This year a delegation of Indian Marines were flown to Seychelles to ensure that the Indian navy flag was again flown in the 2013 carnival parade. It is also the third consecutive year that the Indian Navy joins in the parade alongside the Seychelles Armed Forces and the navies from the Community of Nations wanting to be seen to be standing in solidarity with Seychelles and the African and Indian Ocean islands in their ongoing fight against the Somali bandits on the seas of the Indian Ocean.



*Russian navy ship leads the way in Seychelles during Carnival 2013 in show of solidarity in fight against Somali bandits*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Firms line up as Navy reaches for the skies










With fifth-generation fighter aircraft, attack helicopters, heavy-lift choppers and VVIP copters, the IAF&#8217;s modern aircraft story has just taken off. But the Navy isn&#8217;t far behind. Shortly, the Indian Navy will be floating a &#8216;Request for Proposal (RfP)&#8217; to buy 120 naval multi-role helicopter (NMRH), for about Rs 35,000 crore &#8212; considered the biggest helicopter deal in the world.

*The Navy is in all poised to acquire over 200 helicopters in different categories, including the NMRH. These include 16 multi-role helicopters, for which field trials are complete with contenders waiting for declaration of the lowest bidder. An RfP for 56 naval utility helicopters (NUH) has also been issued.*

At the Aero India show that concluded here Sunday, there were several global contenders trying to sell their machines for the Indian skies and shores.

On Friday, Vice Admiral Pradeep Chatterjee, Deputy Chief of Naval Staff, in-charge of the directorate that looks after aviation procurements, visited the helicopter manufacturers at the show.

*Sikorsky:* Pitched its S-70B Seahawk helicopter for NMRH, besides three other variants &#8212; S-60R, S-60S and CH-148 cyclone. While the specifications on offer would vary as per requirements, the manufacturer said the ability to operate from frigates, destroyers, cruisers and aircraft carriers gave its helicopters multi-role operability. It touts S-70B&#8217;s anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare and search and rescue capabilities, as well as its state of the art avionics and automatic flight control systems.

&#8220;We have suggested four platforms to best suit the Navy&#8217;s requirements. All the platforms have been used by a number of forces across the world,&#8221; said Air Vice Marshal (retd) A J S Walia, regional executive, India and South Asia, Sikorsky. It has evinced interest in supplying helicopters to meet shore-based requirements, as well as ship-borne choppers and helicopters for dry lease for the Indian Coast Guard.

*Eurocopter: *A 100 per cent subsidiary of EADS (European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company), Eurocopter has identified its long-range tactical transport helicopter &#8212; the EC725 Caracal &#8212; for NMRH. The Caracal is a combat-proven platform which has seen operations in Afghanistan as French deployment since 2007. Lutz Bertling, Eurocopter president and CEO, said the company will offer this platform with a complete systems package, equipped with all-weather capability, range and heavy-lift capability besides others.

The company will also be contesting for the Navy&#8217;s order of 56 NUH with its AS565 MBe Panther. The double-rotor machine that was a major attraction at Aero India 2013 is capable of anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare.

*Russians:* Having lost out to the US on two major IAF contracts, the Russians were at the Aero India with four helicopters. &#8220;Russia has identified Kamov-226, twin-engine, co-axial rotor-helicopter, besides medium helicopters Kamov Ka-28, 31 Early Warning Helicopter and Ka-22. All of these will be supplied with anti-submarine warfare suits, electronic jammers besides other weaponry and surveillance systems,&#8221; said the head of the Russian delegation at the show, Alexander Fomin.

Calling Russian helicopters the most modern and potent platforms in the world, Fomin hoped that the &#8220;mistake&#8221; India had made in rejecting Russian helicopters for the IAF wouldn&#8217;t be be repeated in the case of the Navy.

*Finmeccanica:* The Italian conglomerate fielded its NH-90 platform for the Navy&#8217;s multi-role helicopter requirement as well as NMRH. According to the company, the NH-90 is specifically configured for submarine hunting, search and rescue operations besides dominating the sea surface. With a limited Airborne Early Warning capability, the chopper can be used for casualty evacuation, special operations, counter-terrorism and anti-piracy operations. &#8220;The NH- 90 is a modern, 21st-century helicopter with the most advanced Fly By Wire system, the most modern flight control system&#8230; What we are looking for is a strategic association with India,,&#8221; said Geoff Russell, head of media relations, Agusta Westland, which is owned by Finmeccanica.

Firms line up as Navy reaches for the skies | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

If Ajmal Kasabs cousins come calling again or pirates strike over choppy seas,* Indias marine commandos (Marcos) will take just over an hour to launch a counter-offensive. Leading the charge will be two Marcos squadrons, deployed in Mumbai and Port Blair, equipped with duck drop systems fitted on Ilyushin-76 aircraft.*

This is a force-multiplier, said a scientist from the Aerial Delivery Rese-arch and Develop-ment Establishment, the Agra-based outfit that designed the system. Once paradro-pped from aircraft, it all-ows marines to assemble inflatable motorised boats in 10 minutes and race towards ships in distress.
*Once commandos are near the target, they can dismantle the boats and travel underwater to mount a surprise attack. The marines can be deployed in an hour, unlike earlier when it took up to 48 hours to reach targets as they had to travel on ships. Each system (two boats) can take 32 commandos, weapons and fuel, *the scientist told this newspaper.
The scientist said the duck drop system was inducted recently by the Navy after several trials in the Indian Ocean. It took us two years to develop the system; its a cost-effective way to rush commandos for rescue operations. *It costs less than a tenth of a similar system that US marines use onboard C-130J Super Hercules. It is also impossible to acquire these as the US has banned their sale, *he added.
The duck drop system will be on display for the first time at Aero India 2013.

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## r1MM0n

Sagarprikarma 2 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IND151 said:


> If Ajmal Kasab&#8217;s cousins come calling again or pirates strike over choppy seas,* India&#8217;s marine commandos (Marcos) will take just over an hour to launch a counter-offensive. Leading the charge will be two Marcos squadrons, deployed in Mumbai and Port Blair, equipped with &#8220;duck drop&#8221; systems fitted on Ilyushin-76 aircraft.*
> 
> This is a &#8220;force-multiplier&#8221;, said a scientist from the Aerial Delivery Rese-arch and Develop-ment Establishment, the Agra-based outfit that designed the system. Once paradro-pped from aircraft, it all-ows marines to assemble inflatable motorised boats in 10 minutes and race towards ships in distress.
> *&#8220;Once commandos are near the target, they can dismantle the boats and travel underwater to mount a surprise attack. The marines can be deployed in an hour, unlike earlier when it took up to 48 hours to reach targets as they had to travel on ships. Each system (two boats) can take 32 commandos, weapons and fuel,&#8221; *the scientist told this newspaper.
> The scientist said the &#8220;duck drop&#8221; system was inducted recently by the Navy after several trials in the Indian Ocean. &#8220;It took us two years to develop the system; it&#8217;s a cost-effective way to rush commandos for rescue operations. *It costs less than a tenth of a similar system that US marines use onboard C-130J Super Hercules. It is also impossible to acquire these as the US has banned their sale,&#8221; *he added.
> The &#8220;duck drop&#8221; system will be on display for the first time at Aero India 2013.
> 
> Navy


I believe this is the system (poster is from Aero India 2013):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-DUCT

*GSL designs pontoon for INS Vikramaditya*
SOURCE: NAVHIND TIMES

Last in the series of five pontoons indigenously designed and being built by Goa Shipyard Ltd for the Indian Navys prestigious aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya left GSL on February 21, more than two months ahead of delivery schedule. The pontoons are intended for mooring and berthing the 40,000 ton Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya on a jetty and for providing services alongside the aircraft carrier.

Significantly, GSL had bagged the order for design and construction of the five special purpose Pontoons from Indian Navy against stiff open competition from private players and the contract for the same was signed between GSL and the Indian Navy on June 2011.

GSL has already completed delivery of four pontoons to Indian Navy ahead of schedule. Two pontoons have been delivered at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai while the balance two at Naval Base, Karwar. With receipt of the Service Barge pontoon at Mumbai, the Indian Navy would be ready to receive the prestigious Vikramaditya.

The 40 mt pontoons are non-self propelled craft designed to serve as spacers between the berthing structure and the aircraft carrier to absorb the high energy of the Aircraft carrier as she comes alongside the pier.

They have been designed to be efficiently towed at sea with a streamlined hull form. The delivery marks a small but nonetheless yet another milestone in GSLs contribution to indigenous defence preparedness at economical cost, with on time delivery and meeting the customers qualitative requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

> The Indian Navy may stand a good chance of boosting its helicopter fleets with Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation (SAC) having received a request for information (RFIs) from it for buying and developing 123 multi-role helicopters. Sikorsky is also working on a futuristic helicopter, the technology demonstrator of which -- called X-2 -- has recorded 250 knots in airspeed as against 160-180 knots recorded among conventional helicopters. The company has indicated that India would stand in good stead doing business with it to gain the latest in helicopter technology enhancement in future.
> 
> Air Marshal (retd) AVM Walia, regional executive (India & South Asia region), SAC,said on Thursday at the second day of Aero India 2013 that the Indian Navy was looking for 123 multi-role helicopters. It is specially looking for one of two varieties of helicopters -- the MH-60R or the MH-60H. "The RFI has been responded to and we are now waiting for a request for proposal so that we can take the matter forward," he said.
> 
> SAC has also received RFIs from the Indian CoastGuard for 14 shore-based helicopters and 16 ship-borne ones for which the company is waiting for RFPs.
> 
> But while Walia and SAC president, Mick Maurer, provided details about doing business with Indian defence and civilian companies, what could not be missed was their presentation made on the X-2 technology helicopter,the future of helicopter which flies with double tilt rotors for enhanced lift.
> 
> Having achieved its goal of flying the X2 Technology demonstrator helicopter at more than 250 knots (287 mph), Sikorsky will design, build and fly two more X2 Technology aircraft, and offer one of the aircraft to the US military for flight test and evaluation. Both prototypes will become the first of an all-new light tactical helicopter category &#8212; the Sikorsky S-97 &#8212; and will carry the designation &#8220;S-97 Raider&#8221; helicopter.
> 
> SAC is developing two prototypes for the US military, which is scheduled to carry out the first test flight of the Sikorsky S-97 in late 2014.
> 
> The Sikorsky X-2 helicopter, which features increased speed with maneuverability and agility, incorporates several new technologies and has successfully demonstrated them in a flight environment. These technologies include an integrated fly-by-wire system that allows the engine/rotor/propulsor system to operate efficiently, with full control of rotor rpm (rotations per minute) throughout the flight high lift-to-drag rigid blades, low drag hub fairings, and active vibration control at such high speeds.
> 
> In addition, the aircraft was used as a 'flying wind tunnel' to determine the main rotor to propulsor aerodynamic interaction, shaft angle optimization for performance, and blade tip clearance for a range of maneuvers. This will allow optimization of the X2 Technology suite for future products.
> SAC's website says about this future of helicopters: "Historically, vertical flight has required a compromise between hover performance and forward speed...With X2 Technology, Sikorsky is focused on providing increased speed over conventional rotorcraft designs without compromising the essential attributes that make helicopters valuable."


The future of helicopter technology at India's doorsteps - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## james5

In present time Indian navy is very strong and full of modern technology also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

RPK said:


>



Here's something really creepy.. the Harrier pilot reminds me of Wg Cdr Rashid of the JF-17 demo team.. uncanny resemblance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

MIG 29K Landing on INS Vikramaditya 

*The pilot was Sergey Korotkov, General Director of JSC "Russian Aircraft Corporation "MiG", Look How effortlessly he did the Landing on the deck.*


----------



## The A-5

Oscar said:


> Here's something really creepy.. the Harrier pilot reminds me of *Wg Cdr Rashid *of the JF-17 demo team.. uncanny resemblance.



Is he the one that dies in that crash?


----------



## sancho

> *Indian HALE UAV Requirement Draws Interest*
> 
> The Indian navy's interest in a long-endurance maritime-surveillance unmanned aircraft system is drawing the attention of vendors in Israel, Europe and the U.S., and Northrop Grumman has been cleared by the U.S. government to conduct preliminary discussions with the Indian navy on the MQ-4C Triton...
> 
> ...Elbit Systems' Hermes 900 MP is another maritime-patrol UAS that has caught the Indian navy's attention. Boeing InSitu's ScanEagle small UAS, which can be launched from ships but is not a long-endurance vehicle, is also in the mix.
> 
> In 2010, the Indian navy announced its interest in acquiring a fleet of high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) maritime UAVs. It stipulated at the time that it was looking for an aircraft with a mission endurance of at least 25 hr., maximum all-up weight of 15 tons, cruising speed of 100 kt. and service ceiling of 40,000 ft...
> 
> ...For more than two years, the navy has also been in the market for shipborne rotary-wing UAS. Competitors include the Northrop Grumman MQ-8 Fire Scout, Saab Skeldar V-200 and EADS Cassidian Tanan 300. The requirement was floated following slow movement on the naval rotary UAV program, on which Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) is working with IAI, based on the locally built Chetak (Alouette III) helicopter. The program has run into several hurdles with the autopilot and other systems, delaying it indefinitely and compelling the navy to remove it from its immediate requirements list.
> 
> India's indigenously designed Rustom-H HALE UAS is slated for a first flight in February 2014 and has commenced ground tests. Powered by twin turboprop engines, the UAS will be developed into three variants: one for land surveillance, one for extended maritime reconnaissance and a hunter-killer variant that will be built to deploy stand-off strike weapons.



Indian HALE UAV Requirement Draws Interest


----------



## IndoUS

@sancho, sir what are your thoughts about the deal and which system would be better. Would going with Israel from whom we already buy majority of our UAV form or with US whom we are buying the P-8 fro, or go neither route and buy from Europe?


----------



## quranak343

Admiral Sekhar points out that both shipyards have a common aim: to construct this largest-ever order of seven frigates without any delays. He explains, We will have a common design for all seven ships of Project 17A. MDL can be the lead shipyard, since they have more experience in building bigger ships. They can start work on the first frigate; after six months, we will start work on the second one


----------



## sancho

IndoUS said:


> @sancho, sir what are your thoughts about the deal and which system would be better. Would going with Israel from whom we already buy majority of our UAV form or with US whom we are buying the P-8 fro, or go neither route and buy from Europe?



Hi, the deal is still pretty confusing and imo is not the best option. For once, if HALE drone are required, the Hermes 900 would not fit, since it's just a medium altitude drone:



> *Hermes® 900 - Multi-role, Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE)*
> 
> Performance:
> 
> Service Ceiling 30,000 ft



Elbit


That leaves only the Northrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton, which is a highly capable but also more expensive and in combination with the P8Is a very good option:



> Performance:
> 
> Service Ceiling 56,500 ft



http://www.northropgrumman.com/Capabilities/Triton/Documents/pageDocuments/Triton_data_sheet.pdf


However, US laws will put high operational restrictions on export customers, while the Israeli offer won't have such limitations.
Personally I think there is only one good way for us, getting the Israelis into a co-development for a new jet engined HALE drone and based on the same systems and engine also the stealthy UCAV (AURA). We will have full operational freedom, can develop them according to our requirements, add indigenous systems and most importantly Kaveri engine, besides benefitting from Israels high experience and know how wrt drone developments, electro-optics and sensors!

The chance for such a co-development is there, since the Israelis are planing to develop a UCAV as well and IAI had tried to co-develop a HALE drone with EADS too, which rejected, since they went for the Euro Hawk. So this would be the perfect chance for us, but I'm afraid DRDO will claim again, that they can do it all alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

Not sure if posted before but anyway..

*INS vikramaditya out at sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Hi-tech ship joins Coast Guard fleet in Porbandar - Times Of India

AHMEDABAD: Indian Coast Guard Ship 'Rajratan', the fifth of a series of eight indigenously built inshore patrol vessels, will now be based in Porbandar.

The 50-metre-long ship has been placed under the administrative and operational control of the commander, Coast Guard Region (North West) to augment the force levels required for continuous vigil along Gujarat maritime frontiers.

The ship was commissioned by director general Indian coast guard, vice admiral M P Muralidharan in Kolkata on February 11. The ship arrived in Porbandar on Thursday with a complement of five officers and 30 other ranks.

Equipped with the state-of-the-art weaponry and advanced communication and navigational equipment, the ship makes an ideal platform for undertaking multifarious close-coast missions such as surveillance, interdiction, search and rescue, and medical evacuation. The special features of the ship, include an integrated bridge management system (IMBS), integrated machinery control system (IMCS) and an integrated gun mount with indigenous fire control system (FCS).

The ship can achieve a maximum speed of 34 knots and has an endurance of 1,500 nautical miles, an official release said.


----------



## S-DUCT

*INS Vikrant in the process of movement into dry dock.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-DUCT

INS Viraat being refitted at CSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*P-8I Patch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

S-DUCT said:


> INS Vikrant in the process of movement into dry dock.
> 
> INS Viraat being refitted at CSL.



*The past and future of IN together in kochi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S-DUCT

Primary flight control bridge, Flag bridge, Radar electronic, Chart-room , Flight deck control..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aniyan2020

a leader of tamilnadu state


----------



## jha

Courtesy NR from BR..

*ShinMaywa looks to India for US-2 amphibian sales*



> Japanese airframer ShinMaywa is confident Japan will order a sixth US-2 amphibious search and rescue (SAR) aircraft within the next two years, and is optimistic about the type's chances in an *Indian navy requirement for nine amphibious aircraft*.
> 
> The company delivered a fifth US-2 to the Japan Maritime Self-Defence Force last year, and the defence ministry has already budgeted for the sixth, says Kanji Ishimaru, who leads ShinMaywa's aircraft division. The type is gradually replacing the US-1 SAR aircraft in Japanese service, with only two examples of the US-1A remaining in use.
> 
> Ishimaru says it can be challenging producing aircraft in such small numbers, but the company can use employees from its commercial aircraft sub-assembly business and the US-2 maintenance team that supports the type in Japanese service.
> 
> Because the US-2 is unarmed, Tokyo allows ShinMaywa to market the design overseas. *In January 2012, New Delhi issued a request for information for nine amphibious SAR aircraft. India's requirement could eventually be expanded to total 18 aircraft.*
> 
> Ishimaru says the US-2 is uniquely suited to flying long-range SAR missions in support of military operations. Powered by four Rolls-Royce AE2100J turboprops - the same powerplant used by the Lockheed Martin C-130J tactical transport already operated by the Indian air force - the Japanese type has a maximum range of 2,540nm (4,700km) and can take off and land in 3m (10ft) swells.
> 
> In addition to its 11-man crew, the US-2 can carry 11 passengers. In pure troop-transport configuration it can carry 30 fully-equipped soldiers.
> 
> Ishimaru lists rivals for the Indian requirement as the Beriev Be-200 and Bombardier 415. Other possible markets for the US-2 include Brunei and Indonesia, he adds.
> 
> US-1A and US-2 aircraft have been involved in more than 900 at-sea rescues since the introduction of the former model in the early 1970s, Ishimaru says.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

aniyan2020 said:


> a leader of tamilnadu state



WHAT ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

S-DUCT said:


> Primary flight control bridge, Flag bridge, Radar electronic, Chart-room , Flight deck control..



Interesting - how this pic has not evinced a deluge of comments from our forummers. Or has it missed out from everyone's eyesight that this is for the IAC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dandpatta said:


> Interesting - how this pic has not evinced a deluge of comments from our forummers. Or has it missed out from everyone's eyesight that this is for the IAC?



Because this picture has been circulating for some time.It was posted before and discussions held.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

So other than the 8 ordered how many P-8Is IN is looking in to heard that the next ordered for which they are planning to put is about 22 P-8Is as the INAF has a clear requirement for 30 of P-8Is and more over they are also looking into C-130J Sea Hercules for Coast guards as well as some smaller ones like Saab-2000MPA and ATR-72 MPAs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

kurup said:


> Because this picture has been circulating for some time.It was posted before and discussions held.



Could I humbly ask you to direct me to those pages? (Not of the hull of the IAC-1 of which pictures are abound, but of the island in the picture I referred to) I tried but due to the lack of luxury of time, am requesting you. Just want to see the discussions pertianing to those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dandpatta said:


> Could I humbly ask you to direct me to those pages? (Not of the hull of the IAC-1 of which pictures are abound, but of the island in the picture I referred to) I tried but due to the lack of luxury of time, am requesting you. Just want to see the discussions pertianing to those.



This picture has been circulating as early as 2009 and I remember this picture being posted .But finding the discussions back from 4 years is almost impossible job.The only option is to do a image search , if the sites has one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

kurup said:


> This picture has been circulating as early as 2009 and I remember this picture being posted .But finding the discussions back from 4 years is almost impossible job.The only option is to do a image search , if the sites has one.



Thanks Kurup, didnt realise the island and other sections dated as far back as 2009. Guess by now there's a lot that is welded and formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-DUCT

ADS-1 UPDATES (SOURCE: PSG)
1)Work has begun at last at Cochin Shipyard Ltd on installation of the integrated propulsion system on board Project 71/IAC-1.

2)Ski-ramp for IAC-1 has already been pre-fabricated & is ready for fitment on the superstructure.


----------



## RPK

*United States Seventh Fleet Commander visits Kochi : News & Events : Indian Navy*

United States Seventh Fleet Commander visits Kochi





Vice Admiral Scott H Swift receiving a momento from Vice Admiral Satish Soni

Vice Admiral Scott H Swift, Commander of the Seventh Fleet of the United States Navy, arrived at Kochi on 02 April for a two day visit. The Seventh Fleet is the largest of the United States Navy, with 60-70 ships, 200-300 aircraft and approximately 40,000 Sailors and Marines operating on a typical day. The Admiral is in India as the Co Chair of Indo-US Navy Executive Steering Group. Vice Admiral Scott Swift called on Vice Admiral Satish Soni, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Naval Command. Thereafter, he visited the training facilities at Southern Naval Command. The other item listed on the schedule of the visiting US Admiral includes a brief exposure to Kerala&#8217;s traditional performing arts. The visit will facilitate professional and social bonding between the senior leadership of the two Navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho @Koovie @KRAIT @arp2041 @RPK @S-DUCT @kurup 


I am not a native-Hindi speaker, can you tell me what is the literal translation of "Sagar Prahari Bal" into English? 



Thanks for you help mates!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r1MM0n

Sagar-Sea/Ocean
prahari-Defender
Bal-Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @Koovie @KRAIT @arp2041 @RPK @S-DUCT @kurup
> 
> 
> I am not a native-Hindi speaker, can you tell me what is the literal translation of "Sagar Prahari Bal" into English?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help mates!



Neither am I .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @Koovie @KRAIT @arp2041 @RPK @S-DUCT @kurup
> 
> 
> I am not a native-Hindi speaker, can you tell me what is the literal translation of "Sagar Prahari Bal" into English?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help mates!



Sagar means Ocean

Prahari means Defence/Policing/Protection

Bal means Force

So it roughly translates to "Ocean Protection Force".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Neither am I .......



Thanks anyway bud, got my answer!



r1MM0n said:


> Sagar-Sea/Ocean
> prahari-Defender
> Bal-Force






arp2041 said:


> Sagar means Ocean
> 
> Prahari means Defence/Policing/Protection
> 
> Bal means Force
> 
> So it roughly translates to "Ocean Protection Force".


Hmm, intriguing. Confirms a few _interesting _things I have been hearing then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Sagar means Ocean
> 
> Prahari means Defence/Policing/Protection
> 
> Bal means Force
> 
> So it roughly translates to "Ocean Protection Force".



I thought prahar means attack .



Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks anyway bud, got my answer!
> 
> Hmm, intriguing. Confirms a few _interesting _things I have been hearing then!



Are those _interesting_ things out in the open to share ??

PS : Although not a hindi speaker , I can understand hindi.I thought it would be better you know the original meaning from a actual speaker and not my_ opinion_.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@kurup PRAHAR & PRAHARI are two different words, yes, Prahar means to attack but Prahari means to defend.

Both words are not used these days in Hindi, i think they are Pure Sanskrit words (someone, please correct me if wrong).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @Koovie @KRAIT @arp2041 @RPK @S-DUCT @kurup
> 
> 
> I am not a native-Hindi speaker, can you tell me what is the literal translation of "Sagar Prahari Bal" into English?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help mates!



My Hindi is as good as yours  but it has something to do with sea defender force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Abingdonboy Dude, no needs for thanks. We just did our duty. Like you do. Talking about India and spreading it. 

We all know that because of you, India will have good reputation among people around you. 

That's one of the best type of service to nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SR-91

Ocean offensive unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Prahar in Hindi means "maarna" =" hit" in eng
Its a offensive unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @Koovie @KRAIT @arp2041 @RPK @S-DUCT @kurup
> 
> 
> I am not a native-Hindi speaker, can you tell me what is the literal translation of "Sagar Prahari Bal" into English?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help mates!



It means Sea Guarding Force...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy @KRAIT @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup

Well this just in:- How legit is this?



> If not, then it would not have officially gazzetted the official sanctioned strength of SPB at 15,000. But realising this figure takes a long time since this requires a quantum expansion of existing shore-based & offshore training facilities (like the ones now coming up in Kakinada), firing ranges, accommodation for personnel, etc. By 2018, it is estimated that the SPB will reach its full-strength in terms of both manpower & firepower, plus its various logistical elements minus the four LPHs.
> 
> *The concept paper for the SPB was ready in 2004 itself & by 2006 had been refined & frozen by IN HQ & was sent to the MoD & Union MoF for approval. However, it was finally approved as a matter of urgency after the 26/11 attacks in Mumbai.*





> It is not the SPBs mandate to provide protection for civilian areas under 26/11-type attacks.* As the name suggests, SPB is an expeditionary warfighting force throughout the seas. Thats the literal translation of the term SPB.* And why should MARCOS train the SPB? The roles & missions of MARCOS are totally different from those of the SPB.





> As for why the desi mass-media has failed to report about the SPB in detail, I* guess the desi news-reporters are too lazy to read up the official Govt of India gazettes that are routinely published & are available for sale in any Govt-owned bookshops throughout the country,
> However, the concept paper for SPB, titled Effecting Maritime Manoeuvres From The Sea remains out-of-bounds for the time-being.*



*The above are quotes from Prasun Sengupta's posts on his blog on the topic of SPB. Scroll down to find the remarks, in the following link that is :-*TRISHUL: Updates From 12th Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA 2013) Between March 26 & 30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

"Prahaar" means "to attack". Sagar Prahaari Bal translates to Sea Offense Squad


----------



## kaykay

sagar prahari bal means 'sea defender force'....prahari means 'defender'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r1MM0n

No,Prahaar means attack but Prahari means "One who Guards".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @KRAIT @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup
> 
> Well this just in:- How legit is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The above are quotes from Prasun Sengupta's posts on his blog on the topic of SPB. Scroll down to find the remarks, in the following link that is :-*TRISHUL: Updates From 12th Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA 2013) Between March 26 & 30



It's as legit as it gets mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Are those _interesting_ things out in the open to share ??
> 
> PS : Although not a hindi speaker , I can understand hindi.I thought it would be better you know the original meaning from a actual speaker and not my_ opinion_.........



Not too far off what @Dillinger posted:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-146.html#post4119675


I can't go into exact details but I have posted on the subject in the past in much more depth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Prahari is someone who Prahars,attack is the perfect word,its a offensive unit


----------



## r1MM0n

SR-91 said:


> Prahari is someone who Prahars,attack is the perfect word,its a offensive unit



Dude.... You are wrong.Google it,accept it and move forward.


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @KRAIT @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup
> 
> Well this just in:- How legit is this?
> 
> 
> *The above are quotes from Prasun Sengupta's posts on his blog on the topic of SPB. Scroll down to find the remarks, in the following link that is :-*TRISHUL: Updates From 12th Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA 2013) Between March 26 & 30




All Q&A related to SPB by PKS.


*Bhaswar* - What exactly is the use of the LDPs in the hands of the IN, we have not been very keen on a marine infantry capability in the past?

*Prasun K. Sengupta* - By the time the LPHs enter service, the IN will have a 15,000-strong Sagar Prahari Bal force.



*Unknown* - How well trained and equipped will this "15,000-strong Sagar Prahari Bal force" be?

And where are they being trained?

I've not heard anything along the lines of the IN rasing their own Marine-infantry unit only the SPB where to protect vital IN installations and numbered 2,000.

Now they are a Marine infantry unit?

Will they have their own artilliery peices, ICVs, MBTs, aviation elemants, training centres, combat engineers etc?

Can you do a full write up on the Sagar Prahari Bal? This is a big moment in Indian military history if true, to date the Indian military has had nothing of the sort other than a few IA btns stained,somewhat, in amphibious landings but ill-equipped to do so by modern standards.


*Prasun K. Sengupta* - The SPB&#8217;s total sanctioned strength can&#8217;t be raised in three years or even six years. Training is done in Orissa & Kakinada. SPB&#8217;s sanctioned strength is clearly mentioned in the MoD&#8217;s official gazette issued two years ago. I had already explained this back in late 2011 & had outlined the future plans for SPB&#8217;s hardware reqmts. I had drafted a confidential paper & related PowerPoint presentation for HQ Integrated Defence Staff in mid-2011 on the SPB, but & NCND regulations prevent me from disclosing the contents of such presentations.



*Bhaswar* - For what purpose is the Sagar Prahari Bal being deployed? As in how do you see them operating in the future and towards what goal?

*Prasun K. Sengupta* - SPB is initially being employed for the protection of all shore-based operational naval establishments. It will eventually grow into a full-fledged 15,000-strong naval infantry force capable of staging amphibious assaults.



*KSingh* - I understand you are bound by certain restrictions to keep silent on certain specific details. But can you please share some of the most general details wrt the SBP.

Will they be well equipped and well trained for their role?

What will be their standard issue assault rifle?

Given the fact the IA is upgrading itself wrt FINSAS, will the SPB have similar tech and provisions?

Is the MoD taking the raising of SPB seriously? Are the IN going to raise them "properly" is wih sufficient funds and training?

Also will they have the requisite logistical elements is engineers, EOD, arty, EME etc?

Will the UCM camo and Tavor be the standard "look" of the SBP as you have speculated in the past?

When can we expect the SPB to be at full strength?

Do you not agree the raising of this force is a signifcant moment for India?

*Prasun K. Sengupta* - O yaara, of course they will be well-armed & adequately equipped, as is the case with every other fighting unit of India&#8217;s armed forces. They certainly won&#8217;t go to war with bamboo sticks or batons on bicycles. Tavor family of assault rifles & cerbines along with Galil LMGs have already been issued. SPB will have its own version of FINSAS, i.e. the integrated combat system, for which the RFI was released last year. Of course the MoD is taking such issues seriously. If not, then it would not have officially gazzetted the official sanctioned strength of SPB at 15,000. But realising this figure takes a long time since this requires a quantum expansion of existing shore-based & offshore training facilities (like the ones now coming up in Kakinada), firing ranges, accommodation for personnel, etc. By 2018, it is estimated that the SPB will reach its full-strength in terms of both manpower & firepower, plus its various logistical elements minus the four LPHs.

The concept paper for the SPB was ready in 2004 itself & by 2006 had been refined & frozen by IN HQ & was sent to the MoD & Union MoF for approval. However, it was finally approved as a matter of urgency after the 26/11 attacks in Mumbai.


*
KSingh* - But what I meant was well armed and trained relative to the likes of comparative units in the West. Say if you look at the standard IA soldier right now and his US counterpart. Whilst India might consider their Jawan well equipped, by international standards it is pitiful. I know the F-INSAS effort will go some way to address this though.

And how will the SPB protect against a 26/11 type attack in the future? If they are being raised along the lines of the USMC then they are an expeditionary fighting force.

Also who are training these guys? MARCOs?


Also does the IN then have more ambitious plans for the SPB's future expansion adding not just numbers but also capabilities like MBTs, ICVs, artillery,snipers, combat engineers etc?

Also why has the raising of this force been comedy ignored by the Indian media, I mean this is HUGE news and is going to bring capabilities to India we could only dream of in the past.

And sir, whilst you may have mentioned these guys in breif in the past I was wondering if you could do a full and detailed write-up on the SPB is about its roles, training, cabilities, future capabilities etc? I would LOVE to know more on these guys.

*Prasun K. Sengupta* - No one can claim to be on an even par with US soldiers. Nor is it necessary to always make the US the measuring yardstick. The fighting unit of today hailing from the Indian Army is a far cry from what was seen by all during OP Vijay in 1999 or OP Parakram in 2002, even with FINSAS. It is nopt the SPB&#8217;s mandate to provide protection for civilian areas under 26/11-type attacks. As the name suggests, SPB is an expeditionary warfighting force throughout the seas. That&#8217;s the literal translation of the term SPB. And why should MARCOS train the SPB? The roles & missions of MARCOS are totally different from those of the SPB.

Just read this: TRISHUL: Indian Navy Swears By Its Tavor Family Of Small Arms & Its Four Upgraded Class 209/Type 1500 SSKs & go to sub-section: Required: More Teeth For Sea Warriors

As for why the &#8216;desi&#8217; mass-media has failed to report about the SPB in detail, I guess the &#8216;desi&#8217; news-reporters are too lazy to read up the official Govt of India gazettes that are routinely published & are available for sale in any Govt-owned bookshops throughout the country.

However, the concept paper for SPB, titled &#8220;Effecting Maritime Manoeuvres From The Sea&#8221; remains out-of-bounds for the time-being.



*KSingh* - I agree the MARCOs are not the ideal trainers for the SPB, but then who is training this force? The IN,other than in the MARCOs, does not have any of the requisite skilled instructors in expeditionary warfare or amphibious assault. This knowledge has to come from somewhere to impart on the SPB. Has the IN then hired foreign consultants from the like of the US or France? 

*Prasun K. Sengupta* - As for SPB&#8217;s training-related issues, the IN has for almost a decade now been sending its officers as observers to various amphibious training exercises conducted by PACOM throughout East Asia & the Western Pacific, & a lot has been learnt from such activities. One therefore doesn&#8217;t require foreign consultants. 12-tonne MRHs & LCACs will come along with the LPHs. Kakinada will in future become one of two integrated amphibious warfare training centres of the Indian Navy, with the second one coming up along India&#8217;s southwestern seaboard around Ezhimala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-DUCT

1)INS Virat has been refitted.
2)ADS-1 ramp is almost complete.


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> All Q&A related to SPB by PKS.
> 
> 
> *Bhaswar* - What exactly is the use of the LDPs in the hands of the IN, we have not been very keen on a marine infantry capability in the past?
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - By the time the LPHs enter service, the IN will have a 15,000-strong Sagar Prahari Bal force.
> 
> 
> 
> *Unknown* - How well trained and equipped will this "15,000-strong Sagar Prahari Bal force" be?
> 
> And where are they being trained?
> 
> I've not heard anything along the lines of the IN rasing their own Marine-infantry unit only the SPB where to protect vital IN installations and numbered 2,000.
> 
> Now they are a Marine infantry unit?
> 
> Will they have their own artilliery peices, ICVs, MBTs, aviation elemants, training centres, combat engineers etc?
> 
> Can you do a full write up on the Sagar Prahari Bal? This is a big moment in Indian military history if true, to date the Indian military has had nothing of the sort other than a few IA btns stained,somewhat, in amphibious landings but ill-equipped to do so by modern standards.
> 
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - The SPB&#8217;s total sanctioned strength can&#8217;t be raised in three years or even six years. Training is done in Orissa & Kakinada. SPB&#8217;s sanctioned strength is clearly mentioned in the MoD&#8217;s official gazette issued two years ago. I had already explained this back in late 2011 & had outlined the future plans for SPB&#8217;s hardware reqmts. I had drafted a confidential paper & related PowerPoint presentation for HQ Integrated Defence Staff in mid-2011 on the SPB, but & NCND regulations prevent me from disclosing the contents of such presentations.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bhaswar* - For what purpose is the Sagar Prahari Bal being deployed? As in how do you see them operating in the future and towards what goal?
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - SPB is initially being employed for the protection of all shore-based operational naval establishments. It will eventually grow into a full-fledged 15,000-strong naval infantry force capable of staging amphibious assaults.
> 
> 
> 
> *KSingh* - I understand you are bound by certain restrictions to keep silent on certain specific details. But can you please share some of the most general details wrt the SBP.
> 
> Will they be well equipped and well trained for their role?
> 
> What will be their standard issue assault rifle?
> 
> Given the fact the IA is upgrading itself wrt FINSAS, will the SPB have similar tech and provisions?
> 
> Is the MoD taking the raising of SPB seriously? Are the IN going to raise them "properly" is wih sufficient funds and training?
> 
> Also will they have the requisite logistical elements is engineers, EOD, arty, EME etc?
> 
> Will the UCM camo and Tavor be the standard "look" of the SBP as you have speculated in the past?
> 
> When can we expect the SPB to be at full strength?
> 
> Do you not agree the raising of this force is a signifcant moment for India?
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - O yaara, of course they will be well-armed & adequately equipped, as is the case with every other fighting unit of India&#8217;s armed forces. They certainly won&#8217;t go to war with bamboo sticks or batons on bicycles. Tavor family of assault rifles & cerbines along with Galil LMGs have already been issued. SPB will have its own version of FINSAS, i.e. the integrated combat system, for which the RFI was released last year. Of course the MoD is taking such issues seriously. If not, then it would not have officially gazzetted the official sanctioned strength of SPB at 15,000. But realising this figure takes a long time since this requires a quantum expansion of existing shore-based & offshore training facilities (like the ones now coming up in Kakinada), firing ranges, accommodation for personnel, etc. By 2018, it is estimated that the SPB will reach its full-strength in terms of both manpower & firepower, plus its various logistical elements minus the four LPHs.
> 
> The concept paper for the SPB was ready in 2004 itself & by 2006 had been refined & frozen by IN HQ & was sent to the MoD & Union MoF for approval. However, it was finally approved as a matter of urgency after the 26/11 attacks in Mumbai.
> 
> 
> *
> KSingh* - But what I meant was well armed and trained relative to the likes of comparative units in the West. Say if you look at the standard IA soldier right now and his US counterpart. Whilst India might consider their Jawan well equipped, by international standards it is pitiful. I know the F-INSAS effort will go some way to address this though.
> 
> And how will the SPB protect against a 26/11 type attack in the future? If they are being raised along the lines of the USMC then they are an expeditionary fighting force.
> 
> Also who are training these guys? MARCOs?
> 
> 
> Also does the IN then have more ambitious plans for the SPB's future expansion adding not just numbers but also capabilities like MBTs, ICVs, artillery,snipers, combat engineers etc?
> 
> Also why has the raising of this force been comedy ignored by the Indian media, I mean this is HUGE news and is going to bring capabilities to India we could only dream of in the past.
> 
> And sir, whilst you may have mentioned these guys in breif in the past I was wondering if you could do a full and detailed write-up on the SPB is about its roles, training, cabilities, future capabilities etc? I would LOVE to know more on these guys.
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - No one can claim to be on an even par with US soldiers. Nor is it necessary to always make the US the measuring yardstick. The fighting unit of today hailing from the Indian Army is a far cry from what was seen by all during OP Vijay in 1999 or OP Parakram in 2002, even with FINSAS. It is nopt the SPB&#8217;s mandate to provide protection for civilian areas under 26/11-type attacks. As the name suggests, SPB is an expeditionary warfighting force throughout the seas. That&#8217;s the literal translation of the term SPB. And why should MARCOS train the SPB? The roles & missions of MARCOS are totally different from those of the SPB.
> 
> Just read this: TRISHUL: Indian Navy Swears By Its Tavor Family Of Small Arms & Its Four Upgraded Class 209/Type 1500 SSKs & go to sub-section: Required: More Teeth For Sea Warriors
> 
> As for why the &#8216;desi&#8217; mass-media has failed to report about the SPB in detail, I guess the &#8216;desi&#8217; news-reporters are too lazy to read up the official Govt of India gazettes that are routinely published & are available for sale in any Govt-owned bookshops throughout the country.
> 
> However, the concept paper for SPB, titled &#8220;Effecting Maritime Manoeuvres From The Sea&#8221; remains out-of-bounds for the time-being.
> 
> 
> 
> *KSingh* - I agree the MARCOs are not the ideal trainers for the SPB, but then who is training this force? The IN,other than in the MARCOs, does not have any of the requisite skilled instructors in expeditionary warfare or amphibious assault. This knowledge has to come from somewhere to impart on the SPB. Has the IN then hired foreign consultants from the like of the US or France?
> 
> *Prasun K. Sengupta* - As for SPB&#8217;s training-related issues, the IN has for almost a decade now been sending its officers as observers to various amphibious training exercises conducted by PACOM throughout East Asia & the Western Pacific, & a lot has been learnt from such activities. One therefore doesn&#8217;t require foreign consultants. 12-tonne MRHs & LCACs will come along with the LPHs. Kakinada will in future become one of two integrated amphibious warfare training centres of the Indian Navy, with the second one coming up along India&#8217;s southwestern seaboard around Ezhimala.




For anyone who remembers or follows my posts, doesn't this line up exactly with what I have said on the subject many months back??


it seems PKS and I have access to similar info!


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> For anyone who remembers or follows my posts, doesn't this line up exactly with what I have said on the subject many months back??
> 
> it seems PKS and I have access to similar info!



From what is written by PKS and considering the fact that navy had a fierce interest in setting up a marine corps , the only logical(???)conclusion I can come to is that SPB is nothing but a fancy name given to Indian Marine Corps .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> From what is written by PKS and considering the fact that navy had a fierce interest in setting up a marine corps , the only logical(???)conclusion I can come to is that SPB is nothing but a fancy name given to Indian Marine Corps .



Well did you expect a Western name for an Indian unit like this?? lol! It is true though that the significance of the SPB was lost on most of us purely because of this name, initially we all thought it was purely a force-protection unit and it turns out this is only the smallest part of their remit. 



Fun times ahead mate!


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Well did you expect a Western name for an Indian unit like this?? lol!



Ofcourse , Doesn't all Indian units have an english name ??



Abingdonboy said:


> It is true though that the significance of the SPB was lost on most of us purely because of this name, initially we all thought it was purely a force-protection unit and it turns out this is only the smallest part of their remit.



I also had this confusion around SPB .

AFAIK , meaning of "Prahari" is _attack_ while it's role was said to _defend_ India's coastline.Looks like finally the dust is settling.



Abingdonboy said:


> Fun times ahead mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Ofcourse , Doesn't all Indian units have an english name ??
> 
> 
> 
> I also had this confusion around SPB .
> 
> AFAIK , meaning of "Prahari" is _attack_ while it's role was said to _defend_ India's coastline.Looks like finally the dust is settling.



The "newer" ones seem to be having "Indianised" names ie Garud commandos and now SPB. Similarly the ALH and LCA have been given "Indianised" names (as are all Indian a/c when in service) right from the get go. It seems like it is a bit hit and miss, depends on the unit, its role and many other factors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@kurup Last Time......

Prahar - To Attack.

Prahari - To Defend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @kurup Last Time......
> 
> Prahar - To Attack.
> 
> Prahari - To Defend.



Best form of defence is attack, as they say lol!


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> @kurup Last Time......
> 
> Prahar - To Attack.
> 
> Prahari - To Defend.


 @arp2041 : Are yaar I remember what you wrote .

With more news and new roles about SPB coming out , I am not still convinced the intended meaning is defend.

There is also a same word in malayalam (my mother tongue) Praharam/Praharikkuka means attack/giving a tough blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> @arp2041 : Are yaar I remember what you wrote .
> 
> With more news and new roles about SPB coming out , I am not still convinced the intended meaning is defend.
> 
> There is also a same word in malayalam (my mother tongue) *Praharam/Praharikkuka means attack/giving a tough blow*.



On the surface it looks like it is derived from "prahar", which i clearly said to mean attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> @arp2041 : Are yaar I remember what you wrote .
> 
> With more news and new roles about SPB coming out , I am not still convinced the intended meaning is defend.
> 
> There is also a same word in malayalam (my mother tongue) Praharam/Praharikkuka means attack/giving a tough blow.





arp2041 said:


> On the surface it looks like it is derived from "prahar", which i clearly said to mean attack.



As @kurup has said, more details are starting to emerge on the SPB. In this context ( ie being a Marine infantry force which is inherently expeditionary) "attack" has got to be their mantra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy @kurup

I am not disputing that "SPB" can indeed be an attacking force rather than a defending force, i m just giving you the literal meaning of the word.

As is the case India is renowned for "PLAYING" with words........

for eg. have any one of you understood what does "RAW" or "Research & Analysis Wing" means?? Even after 45 years of it's formation??

On surface it looks like a R&D company, but we do now what it stands for 

Same can be - Sagar "*prahar*"i Bal.

Ofcourse we can't say it upfront that it is an ATTACKING force, can we??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> for eg. have any one of you understood what does "RAW" or "Research & Analysis Wing" means?? Even after 45 years of it's formation??
> 
> On surface it looks like a R&D company, but we do now what it stands for



Lol, I've always thought this- doesn't fit with almost any other major intel agency I can think of who all have atleast the word "intelligence" in their names. 



But I have always just assumed it is method of subterfuge and to keep them as low-key as possible. If you notice you almost never hear about RAW being mentioned by name.



I guess that is the point:



arp2041 said:


> On surface it looks like a R&D company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Prahari is comeone who keeps watch. Prahar in sanskrit is a unit of time, the corrupted form in Hindi being paher.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Lol, I've always thought this- doesn't fit with almost any other major intel agency I can think of who all have atleast the word "intelligence" in their names.
> 
> 
> 
> But I have always just assumed it is method of subterfuge and to keep them as low-key as possible. If you notice you almost never hear about RAW being mentioned by name.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is the point:


 @Abingdonboy hats off to RAW, an agency that is often credited to be deeply involved in forming an entire new country is still able maintain it's "LOW-KEY" mask even after 45 years of it's formation.

Take a sample of 100 Indians, asked them about two agencies - ISI & RAW, 95 of them will have no knowledge of the later but nearly 99 of them knows that ISI is the Pakistani secret agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy hats off to RAW, an agency that is often credited to be deeply involved in forming an entire new country is still able maintain it's "LOW-KEY" mask even after 45 years of it's formation.



Agreed, it's very impressive considering the budget and size of RAW (which is not inconsiderable). 



arp2041 said:


> Take a sample of 100 Indians, asked them about two agencies - ISI & RAW, 95 of them will have no knowledge of the later but nearly 99 of them knows that ISI is the Pakistani secret agency




Same goes for the rest of the world. The ISI is effectively a household name in the West (for all the wrong reasons).


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Agreed, it's very impressive considering the budget and size of RAW (which is not inconsiderable).



Budget & Size??

No Idea at all, what i have read is based on pure SPECULATION.

Do you have any rough figure??


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Budget & Size??
> 
> No Idea at all, what i have read is based on pure SPECULATION.
> 
> Do you have any rough figure??



Of course there has never been any OFFICAL news on either. I have heard some (fairly reliable) figures on employees but I won't divulge these to anyone as I was asked not to. Budget is anywhere from $1.7BN-$3BN (and increasing rapidly year on year) and this doesn't include IB's and NRTO's (entirely) separate budgets. Honestly, I was shocked when I heard this range but when i received a breakdown of just some of the ways this funding is spent I can understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Of course there has never been any OFFICAL news on either. I have heard some (fairly reliable) figures on employees but *I won't divulge these *to anyone as I was asked not to. Budget is anywhere from $1.7BN-$3BN (and increasing rapidly year on year) and this doesn't include IB's and NRTO's (entirely) separate budgets. Honestly, I was shocked when I heard this range but when i received a breakdown of just some of the ways this funding is spent I can understand.



Can you divulge it on my mail id


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Can you divulge it on my mail id



Mate, I was asked specifically not to. And these details were only shared on the basis I not repeat them to a soul. I feel I was pushing the limits of trust just by providing the budgetary range so I'll politely shy away from divulging any more specif info on this subject. I hope you can understand. You are a sensible member here and I'm sure you can understand why I am being so cagey on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate, I was asked specifically not to. And these details were only shared on the basis I not repeat them to a soul. I feel I was pushing the limits of trust just by providing the budgetary range so I'll politely shy away from divulging any more specif info on this subject. I hope you can understand. You are a sensible member here and I'm sure you can understand why I am being so cagey on this topic.



Ofcourse, i understand mate, was just testing you 

Still we can remain in touch if you can PM me your ID if you like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Ofcourse, i understand mate, was just testing you
> 
> Still we can remain in touch if you can PM me your ID if you like



Lol, apparently you need to have *100,000* posts or more to PM these days lol!


Email me your email at:


abingdonboy1@gmail.com


and I'll email you my _real _email mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Lol, apparently you need to have *100,000* posts or more to PM these days lol!



Sadly, which hardly makes sense, since a forum is meant for discussions and communications in whatever form. Either PMs, or the msg board should have remained to as an option for off topic talk (like this!!!).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Sadly, which hardly makes sense, since a forum is meant for discussions and communications in whatever form. Either PMs, or the msg board should have remained to as an option for off topic talk (like this!!!).



100% agree, there must be a technical reason behind this otherwise it is absurd.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> Sadly, which hardly makes sense, since a forum is meant for discussions and communications in whatever form. Either PMs, or the msg board should have remained to as an option for off topic talk (like this!!!).



yeS, see what has it come to...... @sancho have to post an OFF-TOPIC post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> yeS, see what has it come to...... @sancho have to post an OFF-TOPIC post



Nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Russian Frigate Built for India Starts Final Trials in Baltic Sea*

KALININGRAD, April 5 (RIA Novosti) - The last in a series of three frigates that Russia is building for India at the Yantar shipyard in the Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad has started final trials, a shipyard spokesman said on Friday.

The Trikand frigate carried out workup trials on March 14 and was cleared for final state trials on April 4, spokesman Sergei Mikhailov said, adding the trials will last through the end of April.
The frigate is due to be handed over to the Indian Navy this June, Mikhailov said.

Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract on the construction of three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006.

The first frigate, INS Teg, joined the Indian Navy on April 27, 2012, and the second, The Tarkash, arrived at the port of Mumbai in India on December 30, 2012.

The frigates are each armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles.

They are also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers and an antisubmarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.

Russian Frigate Built for India Starts Final Trials in Baltic Sea | Defense | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## selvan33

ejaz007 said:


> *Russian Frigate Built for India Starts Final Trials in Baltic Sea*
> 
> KALININGRAD, April 5 (RIA Novosti) - The last in a series of three frigates that Russia is building for India at the Yantar shipyard in the Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad has started final trials, a shipyard spokesman said on Friday.
> 
> The Trikand frigate carried out workup trials on March 14 and was cleared for final state trials on April 4, spokesman Sergei Mikhailov said, adding the trials will last through the end of April.
> The frigate is due to be handed over to the Indian Navy this June, Mikhailov said.
> 
> Russia and India signed a $1.6 billion contract on the construction of three modified Krivak III class (also known as Talwar class) guided missile frigates for India in 2006.
> 
> The first frigate, INS Teg, joined the Indian Navy on April 27, 2012, and the second, The Tarkash, arrived at the port of Mumbai in India on December 30, 2012.
> 
> The frigates are each armed with eight BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles.
> 
> They are also equipped with a 100-mm gun, a Shtil surface-to-air missile system, two Kashtan air-defense gun/missile systems, two twin 533-mm torpedo launchers and an antisubmarine warfare (ASW) helicopter.
> 
> Russian Frigate Built for India Starts Final Trials in Baltic Sea | Defense | RIA Novosti



already posted news dude.


----------



## SR-91

Indian navy is considering three more frigates as follow-on order for talwar/krivak iii. Will it be the same krivak iii class or stealthier with flushed deck??


----------



## kaykay

The Global Submarine market 2012-2013
The Global Submarine Market 2013-2023 -- NEW YORK, April 10, 2013 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## sancho

Something interesting for IN:







These are pics of the Dutch LDP Johan de Witt and some of the pirate boats they catched, during their anti piracy missions alongside the Somalian coast. A single vessel that operates several helicopters and smaller vessels to patrol a wider area. Also interesting that they purposely patroled alongside to the coastline, close to known pirate bases, to catch them faster instead of searching them at sea. 

More pics:


----------



## Hulk

sancho said:


> Something interesting for IN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of the Dutch LDP Johan de Witt and some of the pirate boats they catched, during their anti piracy missions alongside the Somalian coast. A single vessel that operates several helicopters and smaller vessels to patrol a wider area. Also interesting that they purposely patroled alongside to the coastline, close to known pirate bases, to catch them faster instead of searching them at sea.
> 
> More pics:



Are you suggesting we buy this LDP.?


----------



## sancho

indianrabbit said:


> Are you suggesting we buy this LDP.?



Not necessarily, but we have several competitions going on for LDP/LHDs, or for Fleet Support Ships and this shows that we should look at vessels, that serves multiple purposes. Instead of buying small ammounts of different vessels from different origins, a fleet of multi purpose vessels from a single manufacturer, would give IN a lot of advantages.
Besides that they shows pretty effective tactics in the anti piracy role too, which should be monitored and considered by IN.
The vessel however is interesting and is based on the Enforcer Family of amphibious vessels:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-134.html#post3631615


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho I know you are pushing for this "multi-role" concept to combine the IN's LHD/LPD requirements with their JSS/FSS requirements and you have used the analogy of the A330 MRTT the IAF is getting. However I think there is legitimate reasoning behind keeping the requirements entirely seperate with two seperate contracts and two different ships. What you do not want is a "jack of all trades,master of none" type situation arising. If the IN goes for a single role ship like a LHD that is optimised for its job and has been designed from the ground up as a platform to support amphibious landings/assaults and expeditionary warfare then it is getting exactly if it wants. If the IN goes for some sort of hybrid wherin a LHD/LPD platform is combined with a FSS/JSS inherently there would have been trade offs somewhere along the line ie the ommision of a well deck or a lack of accommodation to house serious numbers of marine infantry (as well as feeding,bathing and entertaining them) or not enough hanger space etc. Yes with modularity it can be easier these days for ships to have a more multi-role capability but there is always going to be a limitation to this and hence trade-offs somewhere. Unless the IN is willing to put their multi-role platforms through a major overhaul and redesign every time they switch from one role to another to move bulkheads, add facilities and the like then these multi-role ships are going to be consistently failing in their intended roles. 


Then there is the issue of crew training and operational rediness, there is a signifcant difference between a crew of a LHD/LPD and that of a JSS/FSS in terms of the skill sets of the embarked naval crew. Once again compromises and trade-offs would have to be made when training the crews of these ships so that they were the aforementioned jack of all trades. A well trained crew can offers be the difference between success and failure in a wartime environment and any issues with training or lack thereof can seriously impact a warship's operational capability. 


There is certainly room for "multi-role" assets in the modern day and to this end we no longer see fighters who can only conduct A2A ops or only A2G ops. However on this front I would be glad to see two seperate platforms win that are both optimised in their own rights for their relevant mission profiles.

As such I am glad the IN seems to be of this mindset too and is apparently looking at two entirely seperate procurements.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho I know you are pushing for this "multi-role" concept to combine the IN's LHD/LPD requirements with their JSS/FSS requirements and you have used the analogy of the A330 MRTT the IAF is getting. However I think there is legitimate reasoning behind keeping the requirements entirely seperate with two seperate contracts and two different ships.



You didn't get the point mate, I have nothing against the Mistral class LHD and the Brave class FSS as winners, although both are different kind of vessels, but by ordering them from a single source, we can have a lot of commonality in systems, parts and spares, which makes it easier and cheaper to procure, operate and maintain the vessels. Not to mention that we could get a lot more industrial benefits out of it. If you remember, that's one reaons why I wanted both based on the Enforcer design (2 x LHDs + 8 x JSS).


Wrt vessels itself, again it's about combining similar requirements! IN issued RFIs for 4 x LDPs and 5 x FSSs, both in similar size and only a few different requirements and that's where modern JSSs perfectly fit in between! That means IN could simply order 9 x JSS => higher operational advantages, lower costs, higher indistrial benefits.



Abingdonboy said:


> Then there is the issue of crew training and operational rediness, there is a signifcant difference between a crew of a LHD/LPD and that of a JSS/FSS in terms of the skill sets of the embarked naval crew.



That's the point, it isn't if you have a fleet of JSS that would do all roles, instead of spitting the fleet once for amphibious once for tanker roles, so just one training, similar to the training of LDPs or FSS.


----------



## sancho

In addition to what I said above:





(Mistral class LHD + Brave class FSS, both from DCNS and EDA-R landing craft)







(A custom design based on the Enforcer class, which could be developed with Indian companies and systems, diverted from IAC 1 for example)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> In addition to what I said above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mistral class LHD + Brave class FSS, both from DCNS and EDA-R landing craft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A custom design based on the Enforcer class, which could be developed with Indian companies and systems, diverted from IAC 1 for example)




I would support the IN's LHD/LPD and JSS being sourced from the same nation/company.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> I would support the IN's LHD/LPD and JSS being sourced from the same nation/company.



That's why I said, combining these competition would get us way more advantages, than consindering them seperately. The French vessels are good, but I think my custom designed JSS is more capable than the Brave class and would offer the chance to include more indigenous parts and develop it from the start according to our requirements.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> That's why I said, combining these competition would get us way more advantages, than consindering them seperately. The French vessels are good, but I think my custom designed JSS is more capable than the Brave class and would offer the chance to include more indigenous parts and develop it from the start according to our requirements.


 @sancho I think I may have misunderstood you completely. Are you advocating the IN get their LHD/LPD and JSS based on a COMMON PLATFORM or get some sort of LHD/JSS hybrid?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho I think I may have misunderstood you completely. Are you advocating the IN get their LHD/LPD and JSS based on a COMMON PLATFORM or get some sort of LHD/JSS hybrid?



No based on the same plattform, as I showed, you could have the same lower half for an LHD and a JSS, only the upper parts will differ externally, but most systems, interiour... would still be the same. The commonalities between and LDP and a JSS are even higher, since the only difference can be the refuelling capability:

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130418/izp8qunv.jpg


LDP in the back, JSS in the front, both based on the same plattform and common systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

India's Scorpene subs facing more delays - UPI.com



> MUMBAI, April 19 (UPI) -- India's Scorpene submarine project likely will face an 18-month delivery delay after the pullout of consultants from Spanish shipbuilding partner Navantia.
> 
> A report by India's Times News Network said Mazagon Dock Ltd., the government shipbuilder in Mumbai where the vessels are being made, informed the navy that the project would be delayed by another 18 months to the end of 2016.
> 
> Last year Defense Minister A.K. Antony announced in Parliament that the project would be delayed three years until 2015.
> 
> The Scorpene is a diesel-electric attack submarine with additional air-independent propulsion jointly developed by the French shipbuilder DCN -- now DCNS -- and Spain's Navantia.
> 
> The submarines were ordered in 2005 under a technology transfer agreement.
> 
> The 219-foot-long vessel has a speed of more than 20 knots with a displacement of 1,700 tons. With a crew of 31, it can remain at sea for about 45 days and can dive to depths of more than 1,000 feet.
> 
> India's Ministry of Defense approved the six-vessel submarine purchase strategy in 1997 and the go ahead for construction of the subs in September 2005 at a cost of nearly $3.45 billion.
> 
> The cost had risen to $4.3 billion by February 2010, a recent Press Trust of India report said.
> 
> But this week TNN reported the exit of Navantia after a technical assistance agreement expired at the end of last month. Ten Spanish consultants left India, meaning more delays could ensue, unnamed sources said.
> 
> Management personnel from Mazagon are expected to meet with the government to demand additional funds for technical assistance, TNN said.
> 
> Delays will put operational pressure on India's submarine fleet of 10 aging Russian Kilo class and four German HDW submarines. India also leases a Russian nuclear submarine, Chakra.
> 
> Three of the subs are expected to be retired in the next several years.
> 
> TNN said the hulls for all six Scorpene submarines, made of steel supplied by French division of ArcelorMittal, are ready in Mumbai and Mazagon is tooling up of shipbuilding equipment and systems.
> 
> But the Spanish consultants were heavily involved in the hull work, meaning their departure likely will affect production.
> 
> The original Scorpene contract came under intense scrutiny by the government's public accounts committee, which said the deal gave "undue favor to the vendor," resulting in a financial loss to the government.
> 
> A report this week by the Press Trust of India quoted France's ambassador to India saying the first submarine would be delivered by 2014.
> 
> Delivery of the first sub will be a "strategic tie-up" for both countries, French Ambassador Francois Richier said during a trip to the western port of Goa.
> 
> Richier was visiting the French destroyer Montcalm on training exercises with the Indian navy.
> 
> "The submarines are important for the Indian navy considering the long coast it has to guard," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: India's Scorpene subs facing more delays - UPI.com


----------



## SR-91

Beast and my other chinese brothers,why do you guys get so thrilled to find a delay in our weaponry programs? Let me make you feel better,yes there are delays.
However there is HUGE difference in our manufacturing policies.Chinese make weapons for the sake of making weapons,more or less like a window show piece.On the other hand,we like to make something that actually works. 
Ill take delays anyday of the week and get a product that does its job.


----------



## SR-91

Lets talk about your submarines,They make more noise than a punjabi wedding,boy oh boy thats noisy.
So ask yourself,would you wait for a submarine that does its job or get in one that is a sitting duck.


----------



## Beast

SR-91 said:


> Beast and my other chinese brothers,why do you guys get so thrilled to find a delay in our weaponry programs? Let me make you feel better,yes there are delays.
> However there is HUGE difference in our manufacturing policies.Chinese make weapons for the sake of making weapons,more or less like a window show piece.On the other hand,we like to make something that actually works.
> Ill take delays anyday of the week and get a product that does its job.



I am just happen to be helpful since none of your Indian dare to post this news in your section 

As for your comment, I admire your great Indian self comforting spirit.  

Chinese 041 submarine with AIP are far superior than your scopene junk that will be outdated by time its commission.  Finally the last blow, 8 have spotted commission and joining the fleet.


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Well All the best Indian navy, no doubt its a big power in Indian ocean.
but i want someone to elaborate this to me please (NO OFFENCE)
Wife swapping scandal at Kochi Navy base


----------



## SR-91

I am just happen to be helpful since none of your Indian dare to post this news in your section 


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-navy-news-discussions-149.html#ixzz2Qy7rxduv

Dnt flater yourself,we are the first to bash,where bashing is needed.

Recheck my post,but then again comprehension is big issue.

Chinese 041 submarine with AIP are far superior than your scopene junk that will be outdated by time its commission. Finally the last blow, 8 have spotted commission and joining the fleet.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-navy-news-discussions-149.html#ixzz2Qy9q3DPN

I am available every other sunday to help you with your reading comprehension. 
Reread my post


----------



## SR-91

Mian H Amin. said:


> Well All the best Indian navy, no doubt its a big power in Indian ocean.
> but i want someone to elaborate this to me please (NO OFFENCE)
> Wife swapping scandal at Kochi Navy base



Mian, they are the scums of community and India is not the only country, they exist everywhere.
Personally,i like to give em a left,a right and a uppercut

wife swapping in pakistan - Topix

We live in pakistan(karachi) and we are intrested in couple swapping but there is no arrangement,what should iwe do? | Answerbag

Karachi: Husband arrested after wife injured 
(NO OFFENCE) 

You want more,jus google + any country


----------



## neehar

*Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships
*



To further bolster its blue water capabilities, the Indian Navy plans to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships (FSS) that should be capable of transferring all types of stores, ammunition, fuel and personnel to naval units while underway at sea.

According to the Request for Proposal (RFP) issued recently, the Navy wants the FSS to be able to perform a 60-day mission with the capability to operate for an extended mission on requirement and be able to endure a trip of 12,000 nautical miles at a speed of 16 knots. The FSS should have a service life of 30 years, be capable of operating helicopters in extremely rough and cyclonic sea conditions and should possess ballast capability. Sources said the RFP, issued under the &#8220;Buy Global&#8221; category, is expected to elicit responses from some of the large shipyards around the world. Indian shipyards like Mazagon Dockyard, Garden Reach and the Cochin Shipyard have their hands full and need expertise to undertake such ventures. Sources said the process to acquire five FSS could take another three years to reach a final stage after negotiations, and extensive field trials.

Larger blue water navies tend to have large auxiliary fleets comprising longer-range fleet support vessels designed to provide support far beyond territorial waters. Smaller navies tend to have smaller auxiliary vessels, focussing primarily on littoral and training support roles.


----------



## Mian H Amin.

SR-91 said:


> Mian, they are the scums of community and India is not the only country, they exist everywhere.
> Personally,i like to give em a left,a right and a uppercut
> 
> wife swapping in pakistan - Topix
> 
> We live in pakistan(karachi) and we are intrested in couple swapping but there is no arrangement,what should iwe do? | Answerbag
> 
> Karachi: Husband arrested after wife injured
> (NO OFFENCE)
> 
> You want more,jus google + any country



lol as i said i didnt made that post to hurt no one. 
but you looks hurt.
plus mate have some common sense you gave me links of topics not NEWS... 3rd one isnt a case of swapping stuff but home violence.
so sorry you need to again google it and come up wth good proofs ...
plus those incidents in some village is something and in ARMED FORCES its a big shame.. you better raise your voice against it no on me.


----------



## Abingdonboy

neehar said:


> *Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships
> *




"self-propelled" as opposed to what? lol!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

Abingdonboy said:


> "self-propelled" as opposed to what? lol!!



ah...towed ships??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sasi

Abingdonboy said:


> "self-propelled" as opposed to what? lol!!



hm hmm, shaft propelled! :hmm:
No double meaning


----------



## sudhir007

INS Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black_jack

Info leak: 3 Navy officers to be sacked

Three Indian Navy officers who posted critical operational details of warships on social networking sites such as Facebook and Twitter against service norms in September 2011 are all set to be sacked.

Another colleague of theirs, who too had indulged in such online activity, is being censured with a letter of severe displeasure valid for five years by Indian Navy Chief Admiral D K Joshi.

Their cases were examined by a Board of Inquiry and its proceedings, findings and recommendations against the officers were approved in August 2012, the Ministry of Defence (MoD) told a Parliamentary Standing Committee.The details were mentioned in the committee&#8217;s report on the &#8216;Demand for Grants for 2013-14&#8217; of the MoD presented to Parliament on Monday.

The Indian Navy headquarters, however, refused to divulge the names of the four officers. Sources said they were operationally active on Indian warships,including its lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat, when they posted the online content giving out details of the vessels&#8217; location and their destination.

The location of a warship and its next port of call are service secrets that are generally not given out when the vessel is on an operational mission.When the committee was examining &#8220;growing indiscipline&#8221; in the three services, the MoD informed that the &#8220;case regarding divulging of secret information on social networking sites by four naval officers was reported in September 2011&#8221;.

&#8220;Three out of the four officers have been recommended for termination of services. Action for termination of services of three officers is under progress. The fourth officer is being censured (Letter of Severe Displeasure valid for a period of five years) by the Chief of Naval Staff,&#8221; the MoD said on the action taken against the erring officers.The ministry also mentioned the case of Commodore Sukhjinder Singh, the then Deputy Director General Quality Assurance (Warship Production) who was found in a compromising position with a Russian woman in a photograph that was passed on to the Indian Navy in April 2010.The MoD also informed the committee about three cases of stand-off between Army officers and the men they command since 2010.

Info leak: 3 Navy officers to be sacked - The New Indian Express


----------



## skysthelimit

sudhir007 said:


> INS Delhi



Where are they building this?


----------



## black_jack

skysthelimit said:


> Where are they building this?



May be goa shipyard for routine maintenance.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

black_jack said:


> May be goa shipyard for routine maintenance.



Routine Maintenance alright; but not in Goa.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> INS Delhi



This doesn't even look like India!



It is and I'm glad it is! India developing alright!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Port Blair | Hydrographic survey ship joins ANC fleet | The Echo of India*

The Hydrographic Survey Ship of the Indian Navy, INS Investigator arrived here on Tuesday. The vessel has been based at Port Blair under the administrative and operational command of the Commander-in-Chief, Andaman & Nicobar Command.

INS Investigator is an indigenously designed vessel constructed at GRSE, Kolkata. The former Chief Minister of West Bengal, Mr Jyoti Basu, commissioned the ship on Jan 11, 1990. Her primary role of the vessel is to carry out hydrographic survey tasks and is actively involved is preparations of Marine Charts and electronic Maps for ECOIS system. During disaster relief ops, the ship can be called upon to perform duties of a hospital ship. The ship is fitted with the state of the art electronic, hydrographic survey and navigation equipment. The permanent basing of the ship will expedite the process of revalidation of navigational charts of A&N Islands, and will immensely benefit the Islands.

The Naval hydrographic service under the Chief Hydrographer to the Govt of India is an Indian Naval organisation. Besides charting Indian waters the service has provided yeoman service is charting foreign waters of littorals friendly nation, a release from the Command says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

skysthelimit said:


> Where are they building this?


IIRC,this is from the new high tech facility constructed as a part of "Project Seabird" at INS Kadamba.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

Which major warships will be inducted this year?and when?

INS VIKI ---------- Last quater of 2013
Ins Arihant--------Last quater of 2013
Ins Kolkata--------??
Project Asw 28----??


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## manojb




----------



## Abingdonboy

> Check out the navy's spanking new MiG-29 Simulator Facility as Commander MP Felix takes you around on a guided tour of the complex








 @sancho @sudhir007 @RPK @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup @Capt.Popeye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lepziboy

Singapore International Navies IMDEX 2013
Indian Navy Shivalik Class frigate, INS Satpura berthed along the corvette INS Kirch at Changi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

What&#8216;s the latest on these&#65311;






It is said that the commissioning of the 1st ship has been delayed to 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

> cirr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What&#8216;s the latest on these&#65311;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is said that the commissioning of the 1st ship has been delayed to 2019.
Click to expand...


It is said that chinese aircraft carrier broke down six times in south china sea and even your towboats towing the carrier broke down and had to get help from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

SR-91 said:


> It is said that chinese aircraft carrier broke down six times in south china sea and even your towboats towing the carrier broke down and had to get help from Russia.



If this is the average Indian attitude&#65292;then India is a nation even the like of Maldives would look down at&#12290;

The above pics were taken in 2010. The latest satellite photos show that these floating junks remain&#65292;well&#65292;exactly what they have been in the past few years&#12290;













The Barak-8 system that's supposed to be installed on board the junks won't be ready before 2017.

We also know that Indians move at snail&#8216;s pace when it comes to only integrating imported weapon systems&#12290;

So 2019 is a very generous estimate&#65281;

2021 is more likely&#65292;far more likely&#12290;


----------



## cirr

Indians have long forgotten the time when they last heard about these rusty shells&#12290;


----------



## Abingdonboy

cirr said:


> The Barak-8 system that's supposed to be installed on board the junks won't be ready before 2017.
> :



Says it all really- nothing to back up this absurd claims, when the fact is the BARAK-8s will be delivered to the IN within months one must wonder how much of this guy's comments are truth and how much is utter BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

> cirr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians have long forgotten the time when they last heard about these rusty shells&#12290;
Click to expand...


Why is it ok for you insult Indians and when we say something,u start pulling ur hair out.

Wanna talk rusty shells,how bout chinese submarines"EMPTY SHELLS".Your submarines are nothing but display unit....
Chinese navy is rejecting chinese made submarines,navy is complaining that they cant see,they keep bumping into objects.Chinese navy is demanding to put BIG windows around all submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*INS TABAR at Doha Port during her participation at EX FEROCIOUS FALCON*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*INS VENDURUTHY Parade Ground*





*Indian Navy Orchestra*




*They really did play nice tunes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible_at_Sea

*Southern Naval Command Flotilla*





*INS VENDURUTHY Diving School*





*INS VENDURUTHY Signal School*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Invincible_at_Sea are you in the BD navy?


----------



## Frogman

*Indian submarine INS Sindhurakshak in distress gets Egyptian help*



> CAIRO: India's submarine INS Sindhurakshak received help from Egyptian Navy when it encountered extreme bad weather and rough sea on its way back home after mid-life up-gradation in Russia.
> 
> The Sindhurakshak, a Russian Kilo Class submarine built in 1997 at Admiralteiskie Verfi shipyard in St Petersburg, underwent mid-life up-gradation.
> 
> The Egyptian Navy towed the submarine to Port Said along the coast of the Mediterranean Sea in March, sources said.
> 
> Welcoming the gesture, Indian ambassador to Egypt Navdeep Suri praised the professional handling by the Egyptian Navy.
> 
> In thank you cable to Egypt's Defence and Military Production Minister Gen Abdel-Fattah el-Sisi, Suri said, "(Egyptian) Naval troops towed the submarine in a professional way to a safe Egyptian port", the official MENA news agency reported.



Indian submarine INS Sindhurakshak in distress gets Egyptian help - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r1MM0n

MIG 29K (BLACK PANTHER) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

cirr said:


> The Barak-8 system that's supposed to be installed on board the junks won't be ready before 2017.





> Deliveries are expected to be *concluded *by 2017


Naval Barak-8 Missiles, Israel - Naval Technology



> The Barak-8 is a long-range anti-air and anti-missile naval defence system being developed jointly by IAI and India's Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO). *Designed to defend ships* from aircraft, unmanned air systems and anti-ship missiles, *the missile is expected to enter service with the Indian navy during 2013*. Barak-8 missiles will be installed on the three Project 15A Kolkata-class guided-missile destroyers under construction at the Mazagon shipyard in India. Delivery of the first vessel is scheduled for 2013.


Israeli, Indian firms sign Barak-8 missile pact



> *India has 2 different programs that could use the new longer-range Barak missile*. The _*naval *_Barak-NG, or LR-SAM deal, was the first. Signed in 2006, it&#8217;s worth INR 26.06 billion (about $591 million at then-conversion) as of December 2009.The Barak-8&#8242;s follow-on project involves a _*land-base*d_ system, intended to replace old Russian systems.
> Nov 9/09: MR-SAM. Reports surface again that Israel and India have signed a *deal for the Barak-8 missile system, which appears to be the Army&#8217;s MR-SAM project*. Indian reports quote an Israel official, who says that India signed a $1.1 billion contract in April 2009, *with delivery expected by 2017*.


http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/india-israel-introducing-mr-sam-03461/

DOes this clarify sufficiently?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## satishkumarcsc

r1MM0n said:


> MIG 29K (BLACK PANTHER) - YouTube



Seems like the Sea Wasp has the smoking problems completely solved. This must give better combustion and fuel management.


----------



## MilSpec

r1MM0n said:


> MIG 29K (BLACK PANTHER) - YouTube



Incredibly beautiful...made my day... thanks a ton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sergi

satishkumarcsc said:


> Seems like the Sea Wasp has the smoking problems completely solved. This must give better combustion and fuel management.



IN's Mig-29Ks never had "smoking" problem. IAFs 29s are smokers


----------



## black_jack

*Naval fleet goes on a month-long expedition
*
New Delhi, dhns:
Indian Navy's eastern fleet has gone on a month-long overseas deployment touching Thailand and Singapore among other countries, days before Defence Minister A K Antony goes on a trip to these nations in a bid to bolster India's &#8220;look east&#8221; policy to counter China in the Indian Ocean.

Four Indian warships&#8212;stealth frigate INS Satpura, destroyer INS Ranvijay, missile Corvette INS Kirch and tanker INS Shakti&#8212;are on a month-long deployment during which they will travel up to South China Sea. Headed by the fleet commander Rear Admiral P Ajith Kumar, the fleet reached port Klang in Malaysia on May 25 after touching base at Singapore. The fleet will conduct a passing-exercise with Royal Malaysian Navy.

While Satpura and Kirch arrived from Singapore after participating in a maritime exhibition and a bilateral naval exercise, Ranvijay and Shakti quietly sailed from Port Blair on May 21 when Chinese premier Li Keqiang was holding talks with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on regional security, sources told Deccan Herald.

The four warships will set sail for Vietnam on Wednesday and subsequently head to Manila in the Philippines. The ship's deployment from mid-May to end June in the South China Sea and the Western Pacific waters would reinforce military ties with Asean countries in addition to showcasing the Indian Navy's capabilities. India will soon become the first Asian nation to deploy two aircraft carriers. With the INS Viraat receiving three years of life and the INS Vikramaditya to arrive by the first quarter of 2014, India will be in a position to further flex its maritime muscles. The eastern fleet's deployment assumes significance as it coincided with Chinese premier Li Keqiang's maiden visit to India and immediately preceded by Antony's tour to Singapore and Thailand.

The defence minister will stop at both countries while returning from Australia, a known US ally. Antony will be the first Indian defence minister to visit Australia, which is now planning a bilateral naval exercise in the Indian Ocean.

The visit was originally planned in March but was pushed ahead due to the VVIP helicopter deal controversy that necessitated Antony's presence in India. The defence minister will travel to Australia on June 3. Following his visit, the Indian Navy is likely to participate in a fleet review in Australia by 2013 end. India attended two Australian navy exercise&#8212;Exercise Kakadu (2010) and Exercise Dougong (2002)&#8212;as an observer.

Though India and Australia had agreed to hold naval exercises in the Indian Ocean, details of the exercise are still in the planning phase. The Indian Navy invited Australia to take part in the five-nation Malabar exercise in 2007, which triggered angry reactions from China.


Naval fleet goes on a month-long expedition


----------



## lepziboy

MAZAGON DOCK CRANE






I believe this is one of the kolkata class


----------



## arp2041

Super Dvora MK II Patrol Boats Operated by Indian Navy:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Wrt P-75I competition:



> *Navantia Gets US Help To Fix Overweight Sub*
> 
> US-based Electric Boat has signed on to work with Spanish shipbuilder Navantia to devise a fix for the company&#8217;s overweight S-80 submarine, the Spanish Defence Ministry said, after engineers discovered *the sub is so heavy it could not resurface if submerged.*
> 
> But as work proceeds urgently to identify the precise nature of the problem and slim down the sub, one analyst said weight is not the only issue. *The air-independent propulsion (AIP) system onboard also is underperforming*, he said.
> 
> &#8220;It was meant to allow the submarine to stay underway for 28 days but only manages one week,&#8221; said Rafael Bardaji, head of the Madrid-based Strategic Studies Group, a private think tank. &#8220;This is the main advantage of the submarine, and it does not work.&#8221;...



Navantia Gets US Help To Fix Overweight Sub | Defense News | defensenews.com


Which should rule out any chances for the S80 in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

Livefist: First Photo Of Indian Harriers Refuelling Mid-Air?


----------



## kurup

^^^^


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy thanks to your thread on the same topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

INS Satpura in vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy thanks to your thread on the same topic





Can someone tell me which music are they playing in this video?? 

Sorry for off topic..


----------



## mirage2K

*Indian Coast Guard Ship H-191 commissioned at Mumbai
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

Sexy ...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

arp2041 said:


> Super Dvora MK II Patrol Boats Operated by Indian Navy:




The Super Dvoras are exceptionally good craft in their assigned roles. I've seen the Israeli Navy's Super Dvoras providing coastal defences at Hefa, Ashdod and Eilat. Very effective.
The IN would do well to use these craft not only around their MOBs as they are doing now but also around the Island archipelagos.


----------



## cirr

lepziboy said:


> MAZAGON DOCK CRANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is one of the kolkata class



Still rusting away in the dockyard&#65311;

It has been god-knows-how-many-years since the ship was launched&#65292;no no no&#65292;floated out&#12290;

It will take at least 5 more years before it is good for delivery&#12290;

Oh&#65292;I almost forget to share with you the following&#65306;

*Tangled in red tape, India's submarine fleet sinking*
Rajat Pandit, TNN Jun 9, 2013, 03.14AM IST

NEW DELHI: The navy's desperate attempts to rescue its sinking underwater combat arm have been dealt a double whammy. First, the ongoing project to construct six Scorpene submarines has been *delayed by another 14-18 months*, with the *first vessel now slated to roll out of Mazagon Dock Limited(MDL) by November 2016 at the earliest*.

Tangled in red tape, India's submarine fleet sinking - The Times of India


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space




----------



## cirr

The Kolkata Class is 10 years into the making.

What the fcuk is going on?

Will it get induction before 2020?

Will it ever get induction?

Honest answers pls.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Hansa's SBTF:








ALL PICS ARE FROM BHARAT RAKSHAK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

> *Barak-8 Missiles to Defend Gas Production Rigs at Sea*
> 
> According to the updated plans for protecting Israel&#8217;s offshore gas rigs, the Israeli Navy will equip the rigs with Barak missiles for defense against Yakhont missiles. The gas rigs are located at a distance of nearly 80 miles from the coasts of Israel, and near the coasts of Lebanon...
> 
> ...The Barak-8 system includes an advanced C2 center, developed by IAI&#8217;s Mabat Missiles factory. The system integrates mission management towards managing an individual fire system or managing fire from several units in parallel. The Barak-8 has a radar system that presents a 360-degree hemispheric picture, above the vessel or the vessel layout. It has a high resolution and can detect missiles with a very low radar cross section area. The system is also suitable for countering naval &#8220;seaskimming&#8221; cruise missiles, as well as threats to aircraft or helicopters.
> 
> The Barak-8 missile is single-staged: the missile has fixed stabilizers in its lower section and driving surfaces in its bow. The interceptors are stabilized with carrying and launch containers, which are fixed vertically below the deck of the missile boats. Once a target is received, the missile is launched vertically and immediately transitions to horizontal flight in order to hit and destroy the target, while receiving indications and data from the vessel&#8217;s guidance system. Once the target is within range of its self-detection systems, it locks on it and destroys it. The interceptor possesses advanced homing capabilities, suitable for intercepting aircraft and missiles flying at a low altitude above the water, in all weather conditions...



Barak-8 Missiles to Defend Gas Production Rigs at Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> The Kolkata Class is 10 years into the making.
> 
> What the fcuk is going on?
> 
> Will it get induction before 2020?
> 
> Will it ever get induction?
> 
> Honest answers pls.



Our Indian friends&#65292;who are known chatterboxes&#65292;are unusually quiet on this front&#65311;


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The A-5

sancho said:


> Barak-8 Missiles to Defend Gas Production Rigs at Sea



This shows Barak-8 was fully designed to deal with supersonic missiles.


----------



## arp2041




----------



## keerthan

When is induction of first ship of komarta class ASW corvette.
They said in June last now 1yr gone wat hapnd


----------



## sancho

*Walkaround the Navy's IL-38 Sea Dragon*







*Walkaround the Indian Navy's Ka-31 AEW Helo *





*

Walkaround the Indian Navy's Sea King Helo*


----------



## sancho

*Navy Sea Harriers still going strong*


----------



## sudhir007

Cochin Shipyard launches Abhinav, third in the series of twenty Aadesh class 50 meter triple water jet propelled Fast Patrol Vessels (FPV&#8217;s) being built for the Indian Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

&#8216;Maintenance dredging may harm Kochi port&#8217;

Unsustainable maintenance dredging may seriously damage the Kochi port, a former officer with the Indian Navy has said.

Maintenance dredging involves removal of accumulated sediment.

In his book, &#8216;The Untold Story of a Coast,&#8217; which was released last week, Commander (Retd.) John Jacob Puthur writes that Robert Bristow built the modern Kochi port in the 1920s in such a manner that will not have required maintenance dredging.

&#8220;This was until the mid 1980s, when the Navy built its South Jetty in contravention of the guidelines proposed by Bristow. It cut off the sediment supply to the once beautiful Fort Kochi Beach, and so it eroded away. There is no beach left now, but an ugly seawall. At the same time, the sediments that should have replenished the beach went on to accumulate at Vypeen Coast, to create a new landscape, the Puthuvypeen. Then the Vallarpadam Container Terminal came to be built, east of Vypeen,&#8221; he writes.

He states that dredging along the terminal will cut off the sediment supply further seaward, that is, to Puthuvypeen. &#8220;So instead of accreting further, Puthuvypeen will now erode. The process must have begun already. This could be environmentally dangerous because several tanks to store petroleum products have been built there. The tanks are also exposed to the strong salt-laden monsoon winds, which in turn could cause excessive corrosion. What if one of the tanks, due to excessive corrosion, cracks open and spews its deadly contents into the Kochi Port? Even Vallarpadam terminal lacks shelter from the strong monsoon winds. Therefore, handling containers may be a very difficult proposition during monsoon, which lasts up to four months, from May to September. As a combined outcome of the developments that began with the South Jetty, siltation has increased manyfold. Now the port has to carry out maintenance dredging right through the monsoon in order to function,&#8221; he writes.

In his foreword to the book, Admiral (Retd.) Arun Prakash, former Chief of Naval Staff, says that Puthur&#8217;s attempt to question conventional wisdom may evoke scepticism and indignation in some quarters or fuel a controversy. &#8220;But then, which iconoclastic seeker of truth did not elicit righteous anger and resentment from those who wished to cling to the known and the familiar,&#8221; he asks. Commander Puthur, who claims to have devoted the best part of his life to study the Indian coast, hails from Thrissur and is settled in Bangalore after his retirement.

An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, he was Chief Instructor of the National Institute of Hydrography, Goa, and had led, in 1998, a hydrographic surveying team to Antarctica.

The book discusses the Sethusamudram Shipping Canal project, Kalpasar Project, which envisages constructing a dam across the Gulf of Khambat, and many other coastal issues.

He told The Hindu that coastal erosion, generally attributed to phenomena such as monsoon, was mostly created by man.

&#8220;A coast will erode only when its sediment supply, invariably from land, is disrupted. It need not arise from action of waves. Waves and coasts have coexisted. Disruption of sediment supply to the coast happens mainly as a result of ill-conceived projects on the coast&#8217;s ports, coastal roads, dams and barrages on rivers,&#8221; he says.

He states that the first serious case of coastal erosion in Kerala happened at Chellanam in the 1960s. &#8220;It began in the very first monsoon that followed the construction of the Kochi-Chellanam Road. Only seawalls are built now to combat erosion. They do not offer long-term protection to an eroding coast. Coastal erosion will not stop until sediment supply is restored to the coast. But then, there are no easy solutions,&#8221; he observes.

The Kochi Port came into existence after the 1341 AD flood in Vembanad breached the coast at Kochi.

&#8220;This in turn wiped out the ancient port of Muziris, which operated since prehistoric times, at the mouth of Periyar. What if there is another flood in Vembanad, say, after a downpour, as it rained over Mumbai in 2005? The much- depleted Chellanam Coast could then breach. With this, the Kochi Port could cease to exist almost overnight. Are we prepared?&#8221; he asks.

Keywords: Kochi port, maintenance dredging, The Untold Story of a Coast, John Jacob Puthur, Robert Bristow, Kerala environment

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...edging-may-harm-kochi-port/article4819865.ece


----------



## sancho

Not directly related to Indian Navy, but interesting:



> *Russia Moves Mistral Stern Construction to France*
> 
> The construction of the stern for the first Mistral helicopter carrier being built for the Russian Navy will be finished in France *because a Russian shipyard cannot meet the deadline* specified in the contract, a senior Russian defense official said Tuesday.
> 
> &#8220;We will have the whole stern made there [in France], *we won't take risks so as not to delay the contract*,&#8221; Deputy Defense Minister Yury Borisov told reporters on the sidelines of the Paris Air Show in Le Bourget.
> 
> Borisov said the decision had been made as it became evident that the Severnaya Verf shipyard in St. Petersburg, subcontacted to build the stern for the ship, was not going to meet the deadline...



Russia Moves Mistral Stern Construction to France | Defense | RIA Novosti


On the one hand it seems like we are not the only one that have problems to licence produce French vessels, but on the other hand, why can they take such actions to reduce the risk of delays, while we always wait and see?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

MiG 29K in flight over the Indian islands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


> MiG 29K in flight over the Indian islands



Is it a twin seat trainer version ?? The back seat looks vacant .


----------



## RPK




----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@sancho @Abingdonboy Sancho, you had opined that the Americans would probably link handing over the tech for catapult systems or even EMALS with the Super Hornets. IF that were to be true and IF we seriously considered such an offer what sort of issues would arise in terms of excessive fleet diversity and lack of commonality, logistics, maintainability? Also in light of the Hornet International road map (picture and video provided below) what would be the benefits if any? Its all highly speculative but Sancho seemed to be convinced that the Americans would lay forth such a condition.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Dillinger I think it is not unreasonable to assume that the US would dictate such conditions- just like the Russians did with the Viki (MIG-29Ks and KA-31s/28s). So they could very well dictate the entire air group ie helos (S-70B) and the fighters (SH/F-35C) and maybe even the AWACS (E-2D/V-22). Now this is a big "if" because, frankly speaking, the EMALS is advanced tech but I don't know whether the Americans have India over a barrel in the same way the Russians did with the Viki deal. But then again they do have a monopoly on both steam and EMALS catapult tech. What is interesting here though is that the IN has shown some strong interest in almost all this gear- V-22/E-2D, S-70B (in the final stages of the N-MRH deal and looks to be the front runner) and even F-35 (also remember the IN was breifef on the FireScout UAS). So it isn't as if such a package deal would be unfortunate for the IN, in fact it may well be a case of "many birds, one stone". 

Coming to the fighter, I'm actually of the opinion that the IN is more interested int he F-35C for the IAC-2 than the SH. With the emergence of the J-31 and other 5th gen fighters who are said to be designed with carrier ops in mind, the IN can only be looking at next-gen fighter options for 2020 and beyond (IAC-2 and beyond). 


I have non doubt the IN would much rather prefer a N-FGFA or N-AMCA fighter for the IAC-2 but God only knows when they will ever be ready for operational service. As such the F-35C is the only next-gen carrier fighter option available to the IN- the way I see it. It would make sense for the IN to go for the F-35C anyway without eve factoring in a EMALS package deal, if the N-FGFA and N-AMCA do not materilise in the next decade or so. 

The F-18 SH is a damn good machine and the "Silent Hornet" with internal weapons pods, CFTs and improved avionics even more so. But I wouldn't bet on a SH going up against a VLO 5th gen fighter and coming out all that well.


A few Grolwers and a couple of F-35Cs would do nicely though!


If the IN can sway it this is the deal they should be looking to get:

-EMALS
-E-2D
-S-70B 
-V-22 (for supplies/utility role)
-EA-18G Growlers


I'm sure I'm living in fantasy-land but oh well- a guy can dream!

Bracing myself for the onslaught from @sancho!


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> @Dillinger I think it is not unreasonable to assume that the US would dictate such conditions- just like the Russians did with the Viki (MIG-29Ks and KA-31s/28s). So they could very well dictate the entire air group ie helos (S-70B) and the fighters (SH/F-35C) and maybe even the AWACS (E-2D/V-22). Now this is a big "if" because, frankly speaking, the EMALS is advanced tech but I don't know whether the Americans have India over a barrel in the same way the Russians did with the Viki deal. But then again they do have a monopoly on both steam and EMALS catapult tech. What is interesting here though is that the IN has shown some strong interest in almost all this gear- V-22/E-2D, S-70B (in the final stages of the N-MRH deal and looks to be the front runner) and even F-35 (also remember the IN was breifef on the FireScout UAS). So it isn't as if such a package deal would be unfortunate for the IN, in fact it may well be a case of "many birds, one stone".
> 
> Coming to the fighter, I'm actually of the opinion that the IN is more interested int he F-35C for the IAC-2 than the SH. With the emergence of the J-31 and other 5th gen fighters who are said to be designed with carrier ops in mind, the IN can only be looking at next-gen fighter options for 2020 and beyond (IAC-2 and beyond).
> 
> 
> I have non doubt the IN would much rather prefer a N-FGFA or N-AMCA fighter for the IAC-2 but God only knows when they will ever be ready for operational service. As such the F-35C is the only next-gen carrier fighter option available to the IN- the way I see it. It would make sense for the IN to go for the F-35C anyway without eve factoring in a EMALS package deal, if the N-FGFA and N-AMCA do not materilise in the next decade or so.
> 
> The F-18 SH is a damn good machine and the "Silent Hornet" with internal weapons pods, CFTs and improved avionics even more so. But I wouldn't bet on a SH going up against a VLO 5th gen fighter and coming out all that well.
> 
> 
> A few Grolwers and a couple of F-35Cs would do nicely though!
> 
> 
> If the IN can sway it this is the deal they should be looking to get:
> 
> -EMALS
> -E-2D
> -S-70B
> -V-22 (for supplies/utility role)
> -EA-18G Growlers
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm living in fantasy-land but oh well- a guy can dream!
> 
> Bracing myself for the onslaught from @sancho!



By 2020, we'll be requiring all of E-2Ds (for CATOBAR-based AEW ops), S-70B (looks like it's winning),
V-22 (in a varied type of roles), and EMALS (if IN prefers them).

But I don't see any use for EA-18G or F-35C because we can fit existing MiG-29K/KUB or shore-based
MKIs with advanced electronic equipment while for fighter role, we will have naval FGFA.

Just my 2 paisa.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> By 2020, we'll be requiring all of E-2Ds (for CATOBAR-based AEW ops), S-70B (looks like it's winning),
> V-22 (in a varied type of roles), and EMALS (if IN prefers them).
> 
> But I don't see any use for EA-18G or F-35C because we can fit existing MiG-29K/KUB or shore-based
> MKIs with advanced electronic equipment while for fighter role, we will have naval FGFA.
> 
> Just my 2 paisa.


The Growler is just in a class of one right now bro- maybe by 2020 the situation will be different. And, yes, if the N-FGFA is available by the time the IAC-2 is ready (2022-4) then- hell yeah, go for it! But if it is nowhere in sight and the N-AMCA is just as absent then you can't have a $2+ BN USD asset sat around with no fighters to fly off it- this would be the most absurd situation and the poorest of poor planning. The F-35C is a tried and test (by that time) platform and a safe, off the shelf, bet that will be ready to step into the breach- should the situation arise. Ideally I'd LOVE a N-FGFA line up on the IAC-2 and beyond with maybe even a mix of N-FGFAs and N-AMCAs.


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> The Growler is just in a class of one right now bro- maybe by 2020 the situation will be different. And, yes, if the N-FGFA is available by the time the IAC-2 is ready (2022-4) then- hell yeah, go for it! But if it is nowhere in sight and the N-AMCA is just as absent then you can't have a $2+ BN USD asset sat around with no fighters to fly off it- this would be the most absurd situation and the poorest of poor planning. The F-35C is a tried and test (by that time) platform and a safe, off the shelf, bet that will be ready to step into the breach- should the situation arise. Ideally I'd LOVE a N-FGFA line up on the IAC-2 and beyond with maybe even a mix of N-FGFAs and N-AMCAs.



All I can say is that I honestly think a bunch of N-PAKFA prototypes will already be flying by the
time IAC-1 (Vikrant) is commissioned. By the time IAC-2 is commissioned, we can have all
the carrier-borne FGFAs we need!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> All I can say is that I honestly think a bunch of N-PAKFA prototypes will already be flying by the
> time IAC-1 (Vikrant) is commissioned. By the time IAC-2 is commissioned, we can have all
> the carrier-borne FGFAs we need!


Let's hop bro! But I can only base my projections on what I know right now and there has been very little talk of the N-FGFA/PAK-FA to date and I am not eve sure whether the Indian side/HAL has built this design/requirement into the contract with the Russians- maybe @sancho knows more on this.


----------



## Yogi

Gessler said:


> By 2020, we'll be requiring all of E-2Ds (for CATOBAR-based AEW ops), S-70B (looks like it's winning),
> V-22 (in a varied type of roles), and EMALS (if IN prefers them).
> 
> But I don't see any use for EA-18G or F-35C because we can fit existing MiG-29K/KUB or shore-based
> MKIs with advanced electronic equipment while for fighter role, we will have naval FGFA.
> 
> Just my 2 paisa.



We r not getting IAC 2 before 2024-25 mark my words. So, no need to hurry for E-2Ds or V22s.

As far as EMALS is concerned ofcourse IN prefers them but its upto US as to whether they r ready to provide us with such sensitive hi-tech or not.
 @Abingdonboy
Su30 MKI also has a version similar to Growler(it may not be as good as F-18Gs but its not that bad either) so don't u think IN won't be much interested in Growler as we r planning to permanently place Su30 MKIs on Andamans.


----------



## Dillinger

@sancho @Abingdonboy Is that a catapult on the old Vikrant?






Off topic, I wish we would bomb chittagong and cox bazar again..I want to see burning lungis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @sancho @Abingdonboy Is that a catapult on the old Vikrant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, I wish we would bomb chittagong and cox bazar again..I want to see burning lungis.



Of course- didn't you know INS VIKRANT was CATOBAR configured?


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Of course- didn't you know INS VIKRANT was CATOBAR configured?



Ummm..no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Ummm..no.



It's just a shame that almost all the knowledge of operating such CATOBAR configured ACCs has been almost entirely lost by the IN now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> It's just a shame that almost all the knowledge of operating such CATOBAR configured ACCs has been almost entirely lost by the IN now.



Btw have your checked out the Small Diameter bomb (the 2nd variant) and spice-250, we need such weapons (specially the former) if we are going to induct a LO/VLO fighter in the future for strike role in the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Btw have your checked out the Small Diameter bomb (the 2nd variant) and spice-250, we need such weapons (specially the former) if we are going to induct a LO/VLO fighter in the future for strike role in the navy.



Yeah I've checked some of these out. AFAIK such weapons should be part of the Rafale and Super MKI weapon's packages and maybe even the M2k's in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah I've checked some of these out. AFAIK such weapons should be part of the Rafale and Super MKI weapon's packages and maybe even the M2k's in the future.



That is true but such weapons specially become relevant for fighters operating off carriers without catapults. Since there are certain payload penalties so a lighter weapon which can do the job just as efficiently makes sense. AND specially for LO/VLO fighters since their internal weapon bays are not exactly spacious as such due to the small dimensions of such weapons. Even an F-35 can carry up to 8 SDB-2s along with 2 AMRAAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> That is true but such weapons specially become relevant for fighters operating off carriers without catapults. Since there are certain payload penalties so a lighter weapon which can do the job just as efficiently makes sense. AND specially for LO/VLO fighters since their internal weapon bays are not exactly spacious as such due to the small dimensions of such weapons. Even an F-35 can carry up to 8 SDB-2s along with 2 AMRAAMs.



I was actually speaking to a (former) Harrier pilots about the weight penalty of weapons vs fuel (and as a result range) and (because of the way I had asked the Q) he used the Indian context- he said that he was aware the MIG-29K the IN has have buddy-buddy refueling pods so you can get an entire flight taking off with minimal fuel but a (relatively) high weapons load and then refuel off a "tanker" "K" and go onto the mission with both the range and weapons it needs. An example of tactics overcoming operational challenges. I was already pretty confident about this but thought I'd share this. 


But anyway what I'd be interested in would be how these Small diameter bombs and the likes of SPICE-250s can cut operational costs as the way I understand it now, on a carrier a fighter can take off with a full weapons load but it cannot land with a full load of weapons due to the strain this will place on the arrestor cables. As a result carrier fighters often have to eject literally millions of dollars worth of unspent ordinance into the sea and you can imagine what a waste this is of resources. Now certain future ACCs look to get around this with improved arrestor cables that can withstand greater loads. I'm just not sure whether India will get this tech. But if you have smaller diameter weapons that can achieve the same devastation down-range as a larger,less accurate, weapon but can lead to a dramatic saving in operational costs as a fighter can land with a full load of these smaller bombs then this is a MAJOR plus!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy @sancho Interesting, perhaps something to arm the P8Is with in the future.

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed/data/mfc/pc/haawc/mfc-haawc-pc.pdf


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho Interesting, perhaps something to arm the P8Is with in the future.
> 
> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed/data/mfc/pc/haawc/mfc-haawc-pc.pdf



I'm sure this will come to the IN in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> IF that were to be true and IF we seriously considered such an offer what sort of issues would arise in terms of excessive fleet diversity and lack of commonality, logistics, maintainability? Also in light of the Hornet International road map (picture and video provided below) what would be the benefits if any? Its all highly speculative but Sancho seemed to be convinced that the Americans would lay forth such a condition.



It all depends on where IN's priority lies. If they want commonality, they will go for a 60000+ t STOBAR carrier, similar to IAC 1, take additional N-LCAs or Mig 29Ks until N-FGFA will be ready.
That maximise common training, weapons, systems and spares, with the most capable carrier fighter as well. 
However, for the best carrier operations they need catapults, which means they have to take completelly new fighters without commonality (no Rafale M doesn't mean commonality, because IN don't operate it or it's system on another carrier, so has no experience with it). 
The Super Hornet makes only sense with upgrades, be it additional senors and if possible more thrust, but most important will be the CFTs and the weapon pod. Since that will give it a clear advantage against most non stealth fighters. In operational terms the SH might also be less effected by restrictions than the F35 and that should make it easier to operate it for IN, not to mention the more reasonable costs. 

The long term solution however must be a naval AMCA and it's worrisome how less importance IN, MoD, or even ADA/DRDO/HAL gives it!




Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho Interesting, perhaps something to arm the P8Is with in the future.
> 
> http://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed/data/mfc/pc/haawc/mfc-haawc-pc.pdf



Not in future, but as soon as it's available! The 737 platform is not designed for low altitude ASW attacks, which is why such operations will effect the life of the airframe. That's why the USN wanted such developments, to make the launch of torpedos possible from high altitides, or why they didn't opted for the MAD (afaik the Australians neither).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> That's why the USN wanted such developments, to make the launch of torpedos possible from high altitides, or why they didn't opted for the MAD (afaik the Australians neither).



And yet the IN did?

(at considerable cost)


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Bracing myself for the onslaught from @sancho!



No need too, since I think it will be a combined deal too, but I don't think they will make it dependable on how many of these aircrafts we buy, because they don't have to. They know that if we go for catapults, we will go for E-2D anyway, since there is no other comparable option. The S70 is possible, but not a necessity and imo will mainly depend on the changes of their restrictions wrt licence production under ToT. The V22 is one of my favourites, but I don't see it coming because of the costs.
The Growler will neither be available for us, nor is it that important if we could have the Rafale, since most of the capabilities are already available with SPECTRA and you only would need to add a high power jamming pod (Indian, Israeli or Russian) and even if the US won't approve the Growler, it is more likely that we can customize it with some additional Israeli stuff, than changing anything at the F35.

Btw, I am currently think trying to get more infos on the NH90 and a possibility of a NG varient of it, with the Eurocopter X3 changes. We might have to fund it, but it would be a hell of a helicopter!



Abingdonboy said:


> And yet the IN did?
> 
> (at considerable cost)




They seems to see it as an importance, but I still hope that we get a higher number of prop engined MRMR aircrafts, with better low altitude performance, which will complement the P8s at high altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

sancho said:


> It all depends on where IN's priority lies. If they want commonality, they will go for a 60000+ t STOBAR carrier, similar to IAC 1, take additional N-LCAs or Mig 29Ks until N-FGFA will be ready.
> That maximise common training, weapons, systems and spares, with the most capable carrier fighter as well.
> However, for the best carrier operations they need catapults, which means they have to take completelly new fighters without commonality (no Rafale M doesn't mean commonality, because IN don't operate it or it's system on another carrier, so has no experience with it).
> The Super Hornet makes only sense with upgrades, be it additional senors and if possible more thrust, but most important will be the CFTs and the weapon pod. Since that will give it a clear advantage against most non stealth fighters. In operational terms the SH might also be less effected by restrictions than the F35 and that should make it easier to operate it for IN, not to mention the more reasonable costs.
> 
> The long term solution however must be a naval AMCA and it's worrisome how less importance IN, MoD, or even ADA/DRDO/HAL gives it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in future, but as soon as it's available! The 737 platform is not designed for low altitude ASW attacks, which is why such operations will effect the life of the airframe. That's why the USN wanted such developments, to make the launch of torpedos possible from high altitides, or why they didn't opted for the MAD (afaik the Australians neither).



The growth plan for the hornet is impressive, internal IRST, internal missile approach warning system, 3000 pounds of aviation fuel in CFTs with zero net gain in drag, LO weapons pod. Its impressive to say the least. 

Btw I have been collating data from Gambit sir, Oscar, and Prasun Sengupta on the Barak-2/interceptors in general and carrier ops. Turns out I was right about persistent BARCAPs being flows..turns out they are flown at a distance of 200 nautical miles from the CBG and in the direction from where an attack is likely to originate. Also turns out that the Barak can intercept high supersonic/hyper-sonic inbounds, which didn't surpirse me at all since we've intercepted SRBMs at 15000 meters alt. with the AAD interceptor which has a speed of mach 4.5 (on 6 December 2007, 26 July 2010, 6 March 2011, 10 February 2012, 23 November 2012)- exactly the same parameters as the Barak-2 except that the latter has a far better seeker on-board, dual IR/Active radar. Lots of details got discussed- will provide the thread and post link later.

Any idea what would be speed of a prithvi as it re-enters, as in in its terminal dive phase?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Btw, I am currently think trying to get more infos on the NH90 and a possibility of a NG varient of it, with the Eurocopter X3 changes. We might have to fund it, but it would be a hell of a helicopter!


 @sancho- YOU think this but do the right people ie the MoD/IAF brass/HAL? Therein lies the crux of the issue.


----------



## Abingdonboy

But I do believe @sancho that the IMRH HAS to be a next-gen helo with a foreign partner otherwise it is an utter waste of time for HAL to even go down this route.


----------



## Hulk

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah I've checked some of these out. AFAIK such weapons should be part of the Rafale and Super MKI weapon's packages and maybe even the M2k's in the future.


Per my knowledge M2K upgrade and Rafale has lot of weapons in common. IAF planned both together in some sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

indianrabbit said:


> Per my knowledge M2K upgrade and Rafale has lot of weapons in common. IAF planned both together in some sense.


There will be a high degree of commonality but I don't know how much one deal influenced the other as the IAF and MoD would both claim they were 100% independent of one another.


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> The growth plan for the hornet is impressive, internal IRST, internal missile approach warning system, 3000 pounds of aviation fuel in CFTs with zero net gain in drag, LO weapons pod. Its impressive to say the least.



It's a good upgrade, but nothing special, since most capabilities are standard in modern 4th gen fighters. Only the CFTs and weapon pod makes a read difference, but the fact that IR missiles needs to be carried externally is a downer as well. The crucial point however is, that we would have to fund most of the upgrades, since they are options for foreign countries only and things that USN actually is not that interested in, although they might change that wrt CFTs now.

Don't laugh, but I play around with my bad paint skills, just to get an idea how a Rafale with a weapon pod could look like and it it could carry all weapons internally:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130706/ijujcykn.jpg


Not sure if the size ratio is correct, but the idea is to carry AASM 125 or 250 on the upper hardpoints, while the lower would carry MICA missiles, which will be retracted when the pod opens. 
I heared from unofficial sources that Dassault is already testing such weapon pods too, but not sure what the capacity might be. The most important problem for Rafale in such a config will be fuel, since the CFTs only can carry 2300l, which is enough for A2A operations, but for strikes at long range will be way too less.[/QUOTE]



Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho- YOU think this but do the right people ie the MoD/IAF brass/HAL? Therein lies the crux of the issue.



Of course not (see Ch 47 selection ), but I am currently very in intrigued about NG helicopters and imo that is the fastes way to get it and get an edge in this field. Any other similar project is only in early development stage and the NH90 as a base is already available too.



Abingdonboy said:


> But I do believe @sancho that the IMRH HAS to be a next-gen helo with a foreign partner otherwise it is an utter waste of time for HAL to even go down this route.



No, it will be a new helicopter for HAL in a new class, but according to all presentations so far, it's just a normal 10t class helicopter, which btw will never be reality anytime soon, when IN goes for NH90 / S70 in high numbers and IAF already has the order books filled with Mi 17s.



indianrabbit said:


> Per my knowledge M2K upgrade and Rafale has lot of weapons in common. IAF planned both together in some sense.



Basically Rafale can use all weapons the M2K used so far as well, be it MICA, Paveway LGBs, Scalp or Exocet. But we have added SPICE 2000 to the M2K now, which so far was not integrated to Rafale, just like SPICE 250 isn't as it is new. So it needs to be seen if we will pay extra to add them into Rafale too.

Btw, my personal favourite Rafale config would include Litening G4, Skyshield jammers, SPICE 250 quadpacks and SPIKE NLOS on triple launchers. Combined with the French weaponary an exteeeeeeeemly deadly package!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I
> 
> Basically Rafale can use all weapons the M2K used so far as well, be it MICA, Paveway LGBs, Scalp or Exocet.* But we have added SPICE 2000 to the M2K now, *which so far was not integrated to Rafale, just like SPICE 250 isn't as it is new. So it needs to be seen if we will pay extra to add them into Rafale too.


Is this true? I wasn't aware this had been confirmed and can't find any sources for this news.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this true? I wasn't aware this had been confirmed and can't find any sources for this news.



Dr. V.K. Saraswat speaking at the Aero India 2013 Airshow Seminar



> ...Mirage beeing fitted with SPICE 2000...which is a precision guided submunition for the IAF and it will start supplying for the future integration...



(Minute: 4:21)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

I've looked up Cochin Shipyard satellite view...seems to be some progress
on IAC-1 aircraft carrier...









The front section seems to be nearing completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Found this on another forum...





It seems the size of IAC-1's hull(without the ramp and some side assemblies) is about the same
as INS Viraat's entire size.

Although an accurate measurement can only be made after IAC-1 is doing sea trials, where it
may turn out to be a lot bigger because of the additional assemblies that it currently
does not have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

A decent report on the MIG-29K's formal commissioning into the IN:







Pretty well researched reporting without any of the tired sayings and sensationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> A decent report on the MIG-29K's formal commissioning into the IN:
> 
> *Pretty well researched reporting without any of the tired sayings and sensationalism.*



True, surprising but nice! A few days ago I saw a report of Vishnu Som on NDTV, about the air operations during the Uttarakhand disaster, also a good reporter, but our media has too less of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> True, surprising but nice! A few days ago I saw a report of Vishnu Som on NDTV, about the air operations during the Uttarakhand disaster, also a good reporter, but our media has too less of them.



Very true, I too hold Vishnu Som in very high regard, usually his reports are very fair, balanced, sound and full of technical jargon! He really knows what he is reporting on unlike 99.99% of Indian journos.

As you say, sadly, there aren't enough good journos in India.

+ I especially like the point at the end that rubbished all that BS that came out when the MIG-29Ks first arrived in INdia back in 2010 about "planes with no carrier to fly from" and the like. The fact is the birds had to come first and as they were brand new inductions they would have had to go through the mandatory validation and trail testing by the IN anyways which is a huge amount of work. As such the birds are now ready and certified and the pilots trained and happy in their birds, all that remains is for some deck validation trials and the IN is away!


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy @sancho The following image illustrates the various sensors present on the Mig-35, is it accurate? IF so what is the scope for integration of such sensors on the Mig-29K as part of a future growth plan? Furthermore could you point out to the RWR, MAWS and SPJs on board the Mig-29K? Are the "SOAR" system (behind the cockpit on the fuselage spine and behind the engine intakes) and the RWR and "SOLO" (both present on the Mig-35's wingtips) system present on the Mig-29K? Any specs on the SOAR? I believe that con-formal fuel tanks and omni-directional MAWS should be made part of any MLU.


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho The following image illustrates the various sensors present on the Mig-35, is it accurate? IF so what is the scope for integration of such sensors on the Mig-29K as part of a future growth plan? Furthermore could you point out to the RWR, MAWS and SPJs on board the Mig-29K? Are the "SOAR" system (behind the cockpit on the fuselage spine and behind the engine intakes) and the RWR and "SOLO" (both present on the Mig-35's wingtips) system present on the Mig-29K? Any specs on the SOAR? I believe that con-formal fuel tanks and omni-directional MAWS should be made part of any MLU.



Most of the EW sensors on our Migs are Indian or western and not Russian, so that won't be an issue for future upgrades. The Russian part would normally be Russian IRST, AESA radar and engine upgrades, although I hope for indigenous AESA to replace Zhuk ME, possibly even Kaveri engine by then. CFTs won't be part of the Mig 29K, the Mig 35 was about to get bigger wings that could hold more fuel and weapons, there is not much more you can do with such an old design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

sancho said:


> Most of the EW sensors on our Migs are Indian or western and not Russian, so that won't be an issue for future upgrades. The Russian part would normally be Russian IRST, AESA radar and engine upgrades, although I hope for indigenous AESA to replace Zhuk ME, possibly even Kaveri engine by then. CFTs won't be part of the Mig 29K, the Mig 35 was about to get bigger wings that could hold more fuel and weapons, there is not much more you can do with such an old design.



There seems to be plenty of space for CFTs, irrespective of the fact that the EW sensors on the Fulcrum-K re western/Israeli what I wanted to know about was the existence/absence/future plans regarding omni-directional MAWS being present on the aircraft.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> There seems to be plenty of space for CFTs, irrespective of the fact that the EW sensors on the Fulcrum-K re western/Israeli what I wanted to know about was the existence/absence/future plans regarding omni-directional MAWS being present on the aircraft.



Technically speaking; the addition of most of the sensors (if not all) that you speak of is feasible. Whether the plans for such upgradation have been formulated is not in the public domain.


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> There seems to be plenty of space for CFTs, irrespective of the fact that the EW sensors on the Fulcrum-K re western/Israeli what I wanted to know about was the existence/absence/future plans regarding omni-directional MAWS being present on the aircraft.



So far no CFTs are under development and who would pay for it anyway? The Russians see the Mig 29K only as a stopgap till the N-Pak Fa is ready. 

From BR:



> Self Defence: The Russian-made IRCM (Infra-Red Counter Measures) system comprises two 16-round flare dispensers located on the sides of the engine nacelles, below the fins and fire downwards. The calibre of the flares has been increased to 50mm, which increases their burn time & heat signature and thus offering greater protection against heat-seeking missiles. *The electronic warfare (EW) suite consists of the indigenous Tarang RWR (Radar Warning Receiver) and Elta's EL/L-8222 ECM pod. A pair of ECM (Electronic Counter Measures) transponders, in the wing strake, are built into the upper surfaces of the main wing.*



...NAVY/Aviation/Aircraft/125-Mig-29k.html


Doesn't mention any MAWS, but if we upgrade them it should be Indian once, since we use UV MAWS from BEL at LCA and for the next MKI upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

sancho said:


> So far no CFTs are under development and who would pay for it anyway? The Russians see the Mig 29K only as a stopgap till the N-Pak Fa is ready.
> 
> From BR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NAVY/Aviation/Aircraft/125-Mig-29k.html
> 
> 
> Doesn't mention any MAWS, but if we upgrade them it should be Indian once, since we use UV MAWS from BEL at LCA and for the next MKI upgrade.



Hmmmm yes, integrating indigenous MAWS is far better an idea. What abut self protection jammers? I admire the configuration on the 35, one SOAR MAWS behind the cockpit and anther right behind the engine intake. We are going to be using these birds for a good amount of time, probably in parallel with the N-FGFA if and when it takes to the skies. It would make sense to give it the best self-protection suite possible. Oh well, its up to the babus.


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> Hmmmm yes, integrating indigenous MAWS is far better an idea. What abut self protection jammers? I admire the configuration on the 35, one SOAR MAWS behind the cockpit and anther right behind the engine intake. We are going to be using these birds for a good amount of time, probably in parallel with the N-FGFA if and when it takes to the skies. It would make sense to give it the best self-protection suite possible. Oh well, its up to the babus.



The jammers were mentioned in the BR article, the BEL MAWS often have more sensors all around the airframe:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MN1FqdHMt...U/P8Yw0lq4UBM/s1600/AAR-60V2+MILDS+F+MAWS.jpg


N-FGFA can't be operated from Viki, or IAC1, so that won't have any relations and the next upgrade for the Migs will be around 2020 only I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

*MIG-29K Indian Navy's INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier ~ Global Military Review*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

MJaa said:


> *MIG-29K Indian Navy's INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier ~ Global Military Review*



Now that's COOL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho The following image illustrates the various sensors present on the Mig-35, is it accurate? IF so what is the scope for integration of such sensors on the Mig-29K as part of a future growth plan? Furthermore could you point out to the RWR, MAWS and SPJs on board the Mig-29K? Are the "SOAR" system (behind the cockpit on the fuselage spine and behind the engine intakes) and the RWR and "SOLO" (both present on the Mig-35's wingtips) system present on the Mig-29K? Any specs on the SOAR? I believe that con-formal fuel tanks and omni-directional MAWS should be made part of any MLU.


Sorry, bro- I completely missed this mention. I think @sancho has covered most of it.


But wrt future "growth" prospects- this will have to be paid almost entirely out of the IN's pocket so it would be best for the IN to look to boosting Indian industrial benefits in same way with any MLU/Future growth roadmap ie CFTs, enclosed weapons pods, Kaveri engine, integration with Indian LGBs/missiles (the IN is unlikely to wait to the MLU to integrate such weapons though) etc 


With the Rafale coming and its ToT in certain areas, its future roadmap and India's own R&D projects- these plans things are not as absurd as they may appear on the face of it-right now. 

Here's hoping bro.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

In addition to that, EW suit Mig 29 (should be the same for the UPG and the K/KUB):


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho- what's your thinking on HAL/DRDO producing a Fulcrum-Growler for IN Carrier Air Wings? Between HAL,DRDO,BEL,ELTA and a few others- this is doable surely?

IIRC, HAL/DRDO had said they were experimenting with a LCA-based dedicated EW a/c.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho- what's your thinking on HAL/DRDO producing a Fulcrum-Growler for IN Carrier Air Wings? Between HAL,DRDO,BEL,ELTA and a few others- this is doable surely?
> 
> IIRC, HAL/DRDO had said they were experimenting with a LCA-based dedicated EW a/c.



DARE is developing in that direction, HAL won't have much to do with it, but BEL. The LCA is not a good platform for this, once because of power, but also because it hardly could carry a useful load of jammers and SEAD weapons. The Mig on the other side could carry a centerline jammer, fuel tanks and Kh 31. But with AESA radar jamming, as well as more powerful GaN modules coming in soon, we should take simple systems now (Rafale Skyshield) and focus on these advanced capabilities for FGFA and AMCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaped charge

Can anyone tell me how to counter the AMRAAM's home on jam feature? As I recall fighter tactics would be maneuver to break lock, deploy chaff/flare n try jamming the radar or seeker n the AIM-120 has the feature to exploit this with the home on jamming mode. What counter measures r for that ECCM?


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> Found this on another forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the size of IAC-1's hull(without the ramp and some side assemblies) is about the same
> as INS Viraat's entire size.
> 
> Although an accurate measurement can only be made after IAC-1 is doing sea trials, where it
> may turn out to be a lot bigger because of the additional assemblies that it currently
> does not have.



INS Viraat
Displacement:	23,900 tons standard, 28,700 tons full load
Length:	226.5 m (743 ft)
Beam:	48.78 m (160.0 ft)
Draught:	8.8 m (29 ft)

Displacement:	INS Vikrant 40,000 tonnes
Length:	262 metres (860 ft)
Beam:	60 metres (200 ft)
Draught:	8.4 metres (28 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

sancho said:


> *Navy Sea Harriers still going strong*



So why not INAF bought couple a buch of new ones in 2000 when a newer version was available.... and good deal of old ones as spares from USA, UK and other operators...

This will be helpful not for carriers but also for coastal operations and other operations like against it enemies like UK and USA uses....


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Dillinger said:


> @sancho @Abingdonboy Sancho, you had opined that the Americans would probably link handing over the tech for catapult systems or even EMALS with the Super Hornets. IF that were to be true and IF we seriously considered such an offer what sort of issues would arise in terms of excessive fleet diversity and lack of commonality, logistics, maintainability? Also in light of the Hornet International road map (picture and video provided below) what would be the benefits if any? Its all highly speculative but Sancho seemed to be convinced that the Americans would lay forth such a condition.



Still there are good chances of Super Hornets in INAF because of the fact that the second ad third carrier might have steam catapult from France so Rafael but Super Hornets might be in high chance of induction.



Abingdonboy said:


>



We all heard that INAF had ordered 8 of these but now Boeing is delivering 12 P-8Is means they have ordered 12 instead of official no. of 8. But most seniors suggest that the growing need and good technology is impressing Indians to buy about 30+ P-8Is which means future order for 18 more, very soon.


----------



## zilahumafazal

We see to the Indian Navy as a bright career, but I think, it is not a job for luxury life. It shows the ability to survive in responsibility on your shoulders. It is a security force to secure the ocean borders of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

India's first indigenous aircraft carrier, lead ship of the new Vikrant-class 
will be launched on *August 12 *in Kochi. The ceremony will be presided 
over by Defence Minister AK Antony's wife Elizabeth. *The ship is 
scheduled for commissioning into service towards the end of 2018.*

*This picture of an impression of the ship was at a briefing on the programme 
and other warship projects held today by the navy (which I sadly missed because
I was chained to the studio).*

The Vikrant-class ship will sport the Indo-Israeli LR-SAM (Barak-8), which will 
also arm the P-15A (Kolkata-class) destroyers, the first of which are to enter 
service next year.

Livefist

The ship looks quite nice in this latest official impression.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Roybot

Yeah the superstructure looks modern and compact. Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Parul

Great News, one more feather in our cap


----------



## Raje amar

Great news.
But still have to wait 4 years to see this beauty in action.


----------



## AADHAAR

Good news.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Good news. I hope fanboys and our project manager babus realize an awful lot of work is still required and if anyone promises any unrealistic dates to media I'll personally slap them.

Don't tell me I did not warn you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Roybot said:


> Yeah the superstructure looks modern and compact. Can't wait for this one!



only bad news is it won't be CATOBAR

BTW IAC 1 can have upto 30 aircrafts


----------



## kurup

Good news . You can always count on the Cochin Shipyard . 

Can somebody explain why there is a delay of five years for commissioning .


----------



## Manindra

kurup said:


> Good news . You can always count on the Cochin Shipyard .
> 
> Can somebody explain why there is a delay of five years for commissioning .



First reason is Russia committed delay in supplying warship grade steel which lead local development & production of warship grade steel by DRDO & SAIL.
Second the truck which carried gearbox of ship is met accident which malfunctioned the gearbox then it also cause delay of a year.
Third is we are making such complex warship first time then some delay is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

IND151 said:


> only bad news is it won't be CATOBAR
> 
> BTW IAC 1 can have upto 30 aircrafts



Can you confirm that? I believe the full compliment of the Vikrant cannot exceed 20 fixed wing air crafts?


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Congratulations india.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tshering22

I won't believe it until I see it painted in IN's scheme and see MiG-29Ks take off from there.


----------



## Manindra

IND151 said:


> only bad news is it won't be CATOBAR
> 
> BTW IAC 1 can have upto 30 aircrafts



It can carry 20 fixed wing aircraft & 10 rotorcraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

so after some time we can hope to see some super-carriers being produced in india?


----------



## Dillinger

S.Y.A said:


> so after some time we can hope to see some super-carriers being produced in india?



That is some time away, it will require DAE to formally commence work on a larger naval reactor (they are currently more concerned about the 180MW reactor required for the larger Arihant follow on SSBN but the said reactor can be used in a cluster for a Super AC like in the case of the Nimitz class Super AC), unless we end up labeling the to be INS Vishal as a super carrier- considering it would be roughly equivalent to the Queen Elizabeth class AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Dillinger said:


> That is some time away, it will require DAE to formally commence work on a larger naval reactor (they are currently more concerned about the 180MW reactor required for the larger Arihant follow on SSBN but the said reactor can be used in a cluster for a Super AC like in the case of the Nimitz class Super AC), unless we end up labeling the to be INS Vishal as a super carrier- considering it would be roughly equivalent to the Queen Elizabeth class AC.



I thought that miniaturizing a reactor was a problem.Can't we put a normal reactor on an AC.


----------



## Dillinger

anonymus said:


> I thought that miniaturizing a reactor was a problem.Can't we put a normal reactor on an AC.



Emmm. NO! Miniaturization is not the problem but designing any new reactor takes time. Not to mention that it has to be tailor made to certain specifications, high standards of safety considering its meant to power an AC or SSBN far away from any conventional maintenance while in operation if any exigent circumstance arises. Lots and lots of factors, but the next naval reactor the DAE undertakes shall be rated between 150-200MW within this decade- that's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmos_2

Great News


----------



## livingdead

will be launched by queen elizabeth...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Raje amar said:


> Great news.
> But still have to wait 4 years to see this beauty in action.



Depends on what action you want to see.. There will be a bunch of trial actions much before 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

hinduguy said:


> will be launched by queen elizabeth...



Angrez ki aulad!  Traitor! No! It shall be launched by our own Tambi, nuff said!


----------



## livingdead

Dillinger said:


> Angrez ki aulad!  Traitor! No! It shall be launched by our own Tambi, nuff said!


I thought she is mallu.. is not def min a mallu?


----------



## Dillinger

hinduguy said:


> I thought she is mallu.. is not def min a mallu?



You must be sent to a re-education camp.  Please board the next flight to India and we shall do the needful.


----------



## SRP

IAC-1........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Brahmos_2

desert warrior said:


> IAC-1........



How old is this pic??


----------



## kaykay

Chalo Kholo dhakkan, lao glass but line se. Great news!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

hinduguy said:


> I thought she is mallu.. is not def min a mallu?



Yes he is.


----------



## SRP

Brahmos_2 said:


> How old is this pic??



I don't know i found it from this article

INS Vikrant, India's first indigenous aircraft carrier, to be launched on August 12 | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

great news..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Brahmos_2 said:


> How old is this pic??



Looks like a recent pic.


----------



## Johny D

NEW DELHI: Nothing projects raw power like an aircraft carrier prowling on the high seas, capable of unleashing strike fighters against an adversary in a jiffy. A nuclear-powered carrier can make the punch even deadlier with much longer operational endurance.

With its first indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) set to be "launched" at Cochin Shipyard on August 12, and sea trials of the first nuclear submarine INS Arihant to begin shortly after, India is now examining the possibility of having a nuclear-powered 65,000-tonne carrier in the future.

Navy vice-chief Vice Admiral RK Dhowan on Thursday said a "detailed study" was underway on the "size, type of aircraft and their launch and recovery systems, propulsion" and the like for the IAC-II project. "Yes, we are also considering nuclear propulsion. All options are being studied. No final decision has been taken," he said.

There are huge cost issues with nuclear-powered carriers, which can easily take upwards of $10 billion to build. The Royal British Navy is reverting to carriers propelled by gas turbines/diesel-electric systems from nuclear ones.

However, the US has 11 Nimitz-class "super-carriers"  each an over 94,000-tonne behemoth powered by two nuclear reactors and capable of carrying 80-90 fighters - to project power around the globe. China, too, is now looking at nuclear-powered carriers after inducting its first conventional carrier  the 65,000-tonne Liaoning  last September.

So, while Navy may want a nuclear-powered carrier, it will ultimately have to be a considered political decision. The force, however, is firm about its long-term plan to operate three carrier-battle groups (CBGs). "One carrier for each (western and eastern) seaboard and one in maintenance," said Vice Admiral Dhowan.

But, even two CBGs will be possible only by 2019. The 40,000-tonne IAC, to be christened INS Vikrant, will be ready for induction only by December 2018, as was first reported by TOI.

"Design and construction of a carrier has many challenges. Around 75% of the IAC structure has now been erected. India joins only four countries  the US, Russia, the UK and France - capable of building a carrier over 40,000-tonne," he said.

The 44,570-tonne INS Vikramaditya - or the Admiral Gorshkov carrier now undergoing sea trials after a $2.33-billion refit in Russia - in turn will be ready by end-2013 instead of the original August 2008 deadline.

Vice Admiral Dhowan admitted India's solitary carrier, the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, will soldier on till 2018 due to these long delays. The 54-year-old INS Viraat is left with just 11 Sea Harrier jump-jets to operate from its deck. The 45 MiG-29K naval fighters, being procured from Russia for over $2 billion, can operate only from Vikramaditya and IAC.

The 260-metre-long IAC, whose construction finally began in November 2006, will be able to carry 12 MiG-29Ks, eight Tejas light combat aircraft and 10 early-warning and anti-submarine helicopters on its 2.5-acre flight deck and hangars. It will have a crew of 160 officers and 1,400 sailors. Powered by four American LM2500 gas turbines, the IAC will have an endurance of around 7,500 nautical miles at a speed of 18 knots.


Eye on future, India mulls options for nuclear-powered aircraft carrier - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

India is only *'mulling'* as of now. So from mulling to fully ops status, can we expect it to hit the waves by the year of our Lord, 2345?  (Call me a pessimist, I am!!  )


----------



## Gessler

desert warrior said:


> IAC-1........



Ah, so the ski-jump assembly is complete and is being integrated into the main hull.

I believe the construction of the main superstructure (the island) is also nearing completion...





^^An old picture showing part of the main bridge under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## veekysingh

hope we fanboys get to see some new photos.


----------



## Gessler

Pulsar said:


> India is only *'mulling'* as of now. So from mulling to fully ops status, can we expect it to hit the waves by the year of our Lord, 2345?  (Call me a pessimist, I am!!  )



You are such a pessimist.

Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.

On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.

What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acid rain

Gessler said:


> You are such a pessimist.
> 
> Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.
> 
> On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.
> 
> What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
> deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.



I dont think we will be going Russia's way for the reactor and tech - the best partner would be the US oor go indigeneous.


----------



## Sergi

Gessler said:


> You are such a pessimist.
> 
> Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.
> 
> On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.
> 
> What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
> deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.



Normally it would take 7/8 years to build a carrier. May be 10 years for indian standards .

If IAC-2 really become N-ACC then it will go beyond 65000 tons most probabaly about 80000 tonnes.
and if we are looking for N-FGFA then we have to skip Catapult/EMALS and go back to ski jump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Sergi said:


> Normally it would take 7/8 years to build a carrier. May be 10 years for indian standards .
> 
> If IAC-2 really become N-ACC then it will go beyond 65000 tons most probabaly about 80000 tonnes.
> and if we are looking for N-FGFA then we have to skip Catapult/EMALS and go back to ski jump



I believe we should build a CATOBAR-compatible version of FGFA for IAC-2.

This is because by the time IAC-2 enters service, all the top navies of the world will be
using 5th gen planes from carriers - and we cannot buy F-35B due to the large amount of
restrictions and no ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Gessler said:


> I believe we should build a CATOBAR-compatible version of FGFA for IAC-2.
> 
> This is because by the time IAC-2 enters service, all the top navies of the world will be
> using 5th gen planes from carriers - and we cannot buy F-35B due to the large amount of
> restrictions and no ToT.



Ok we should but can we ???
Russians are not going to do it as they are more than happy with ski jump. And they will develop N-PAKFA for RuN. So we have to count on DRDO to modify FGFA for catapult operations. 

I believe IAF will go for the ski jump instead. 
BTW there was a new design of ACC floating around internet. Catapult and comparatively small ski jump. That should be interesting for us.


----------



## SRP

This one better picture






https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-a.ak/hphotos-ak-prn1/993935_10151733203410798_383158770_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Here i come

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler

Sergi said:


> Ok we should but can we ???
> Russians are not going to do it as they are more than happy with ski jump. And they will develop N-PAKFA for RuN. So we have to count on DRDO to modify FGFA for catapult operations.
> 
> I believe IAF will go for the ski jump instead.
> BTW there was a new design of ACC floating around internet. Catapult and comparatively small ski jump. That should be interesting for us.



DRDO/HAL and Sukhoi can work together on modifying N-FGFA for CATOBAR ops, provided we are
ready to swipe our card.

But indeed the best option appears to adopt a hybrid take-off system for IAC-2 with both catapults
and ski-jumps. The carrier can then operate FGFAs for air superiority ops and Tejas Mk-2 or Rafale-M
for strike missions.



Agent_47 said:


> Here i come



Ahhhh...the ski-jump is here.


----------



## Killswitch

I dont think this would be cost effective. There are better ways to spend the money. India is not trying to police the planet like the US. Indias security needs are less demanding.


----------



## Gessler

Killswitch said:


> I dont think this would be cost effective. There are better ways to spend the money. India is not trying to police the planet like the US. Indias security needs are less demanding.



We don't know what role India will play after 2020 at the world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sergi

Gessler said:


> DRDO/HAL and Sukhoi can work together on modifying N-FGFA for CATOBAR ops, provided we are
> ready to swipe our card.
> 
> But indeed the best option appears to adopt a hybrid take-off system for IAC-2 with both catapults
> and ski-jumps. The carrier can then operate FGFAs for air superiority ops and Tejas Mk-2 or Rafale-M
> for strike missions.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...the ski-jump is here.



Don't you think it will be highly impossible ???
To work with Sukoi we need to give them access to US catapult system. Will it be possible ??? Will American allow us to show their monopoly card to Russians. I don't thinks so. 
May be Dassault if Russians don't mind them handling and modifying FGFA 

Catapult and Rafael don't seem to materialise at the same time. Uncle sam will tag F-18s with catapult


----------



## Gessler

Sergi said:


> Don't you think it will be highly impossible ???
> To work with Sukoi we need to give them access to US catapult system. Will it be possible ??? Will American allow us to show their monopoly card to Russians. I don't thinks so.
> May be Dassault if Russians don't mind them handling and modifying FGFA
> 
> Catapult and Rafael don't seem to materialise at the same time. Uncle sam will tag F-18s with catapult



We can have the option of a French catapult system by then.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

This one from NDTV- I wonder what 'launch means'- I thought several years of work was left. Is the PIC really Vikrant-2 

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/i...-on-august-12-400086?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## Sergi

Gessler said:


> We can have the option of a French catapult system by then.



French catapult system ??? I thought they get it from USA ... Are they working on it ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This one from NDTV- I wonder what 'launch means'- I thought several years of work was left. Is the PIC really Vikrant-2
> 
> INS Vikrant, India's first indigenous aircraft carrier, to be launched on August 12 | NDTV.com


Some things to note from the above article:




> "*About 83 per cent of the fabrication work and 75 per cent of the construction work will be over when the ship goes into water," said Indian Navy's vice chief, Admiral Robin Dhowan.*








> *The aircraft carrier is expected to be inducted into the Indian Navy by 2018.*








> *While nearly 90 per cent of the body work of the aircraft carrier has been designed and made in India, about 50 per cent of propulsion system is of Indian origin and about 30 per cent of fighting capability of the warship are from India*.






> *"It will be equipped with a long range surface-to-air missiles system with multi-function radar and close-in weapons system (CIWS*



This BARAK-2 LR-SAM- BARAK-1 CIWS-MF-STAR- RAN-40L combo (same as on the P-15A/Bs, minus RAN-4OL for the As) is going to be a real game changer for the region and the high seas. 





> *the major achievement for India has been the ability to fabricate weapons grade steel. "After our initial difficulty in procuring weapons grade steel, our own laboratories were able to crack the code. Steel Authority of India is now producing the requisite quality of steel"*



BOOM- no such delays will be faced in construction of the IAC-2, factoring there will also (hopefully) not be a major RTC that writes-off a gearbox the IAC-2 will have years shaved off its production timeline from day one. But given it will likely be much larger and more complex with a catapult- delays will, I'm sure, find their way into the project in some form. 



Still- GREAT stuff, something to sheer about for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> You are such a pessimist.
> 
> Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.
> 
> On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.
> 
> What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
> deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.



I think the IAC-2 will be 65,000+ tonnes and CATOBAR configured (fingers crossed for EMALS) BUT conventionally powered. The IAC-3 is the most likely candidate to be N-powered and not the IAC-2 and I think this is the best way to go for natural progression to take its course. If the IAC-2 really is set to be 65,000+ tonnes with some form of catapult (steam or otherwise) then it is already going to be a serious leap from IAC-1 to IAC-2 wrt construction techniques and absorption and integration of new tech, throw in the N-Power element and you've got a disaster in the making-IMHO, as far as delays and cost overruns are concerned. 



The final piece of the puzzle is, indeed, the air wing. The IN needs a fifth gen fighter at least on teh horizon before the end of this decade-IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


>



One of your's Abi?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> One of your's Abi?



Yeah bro! 


What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah bro!
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Never seen the footage before bro. A prize catch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Never seen the footage before bro. A prize catch!



Most of it's from the Indian Navy's own PR department.

It's great footage though!! Loving the MIG-29K these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Most of it's from the Indian Navy's own PR department.
> 
> It's great footage though!! Loving the MIG-29K these days.



Only one complain man. The Ks are going to be the first line of defense for the CBG in the form of the BARCAP, as such I would have appreciated an AESA radar. Same goes for our CBGs, really not comfortable with the Kamov- AEWs. Whats the combat radius and endurance on station for the Kamovs anyway?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Only one complain man. The Ks are going to be the first line of defense for the CBG in the form of the BARCAP, as such I would have appreciated an AESA radar. Same goes for our CBGs, really not comfortable with the Kamov- AEWs. Whats the combat radius and endurance on station for the Kamovs anyway?



No doubt an AESA would have been preferable but these will come with the MLU for sure. And yes the KA-31 AEWs are not the systems one would most like to see on IN ACCs certainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> No doubt an AESA would have been preferable but these will come with the MLU for sure. And yes the KA-31 AEWs are not the systems one would most like to see on IN ACCs certainly.



True, PSK sir stated that it would be operating in a radar picket role a 100 nmi (will get a second confirmation) from the CBG- with the "Oko" EWR's detection range of 150 Km against a fighter sized target that should provide sufficient cover but its still cutting it rather close. UK's Cerebrus + Sea King combos a good one. But check this out- Boeing Gives A TOSS.

I have my hopes pitched on the Vishal. I know you have reservations against opting for nuclear propulsion this early on but I'd respectfully disagree, the DAE needs to put all its learnt with the Arihant reactor into a new reactor design that can serve as the core of a larger SSBN and in a cluster as the core of a nuclear AC. Such an AC could easily accommodate the V-22 with an AEW sensor.
@Capt.Popeye What do you opine. With the recent upgrades (completed and ongoing) of our shipyards, I believe Mazgaon has already been upgraded, modular construction and goliath cranes along with the major hurdle of the Barak system being behind us should we now venture into nuclear propulsion for the Vishal- as tentative as that may be? Sorry for the poor phrasing of the question- severely sleep deprived atm.


----------



## Black Widow

One a great man (me) said, "Defense products are evolutionary, not revolutionary"...

As I read Admiral (or Naval spokeperson) correctly he said "Nuclear power option is open, he didn't said IAC-II will be Nuclear powered"...

*So what I feel *: The next step of evolution is 65K ton, Diesel powered, Catapult (or Hybrid like planned Russian carrier) Carrier named IAC Vishal... IAC-III may be Nuclear powered 80+ K ton carrier. 

*Why Catapult? : * So that the carrier can operate AWECS. 
*Which Catapult* : EMALS will be best option, but I doubt we can get EMALS.
*Which Bird* : NAVAL PAK-FA is distant dream, I highly doubt it will be realize, Even if it is realize I Doubt it will be CATOBAR configuration. So N-PAK-FA is ruled out.. It will be western bird..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

It would be better to design and operate a few N powered submarines first. IMHO there are 2 reasons behind this.
1. Domestic Naval reactors are a relatively new technology for India and while we are making good progress, the technology needs to mature to be reliable enough for a glitch-free performance. we must remember that even Soviets had their share of failures while deploying N propulsion.
2. In the larger scheme of things, AC are important to IN not the type. It will be atleast 2025 before we have 3 CBG at our disposal, so donot club n power with AC, this will only complicate things and not to mention delays.

As @Abingdonboy has mentioned, our priority should lie with larger ACs and CATOBAR. other things will fall into place for sure.


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> You are such a pessimist.
> 
> Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.
> 
> On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.
> 
> What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
> deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.



Good plan. But it would be a better plan to create a death star.



Gessler said:


> I believe we should build a CATOBAR-compatible version of FGFA for IAC-2.
> 
> This is because by the time IAC-2 enters service, all the top navies of the world will be
> using 5th gen planes from carriers - and we cannot buy F-35B due to the large amount of
> restrictions and no ToT.



India can buy F-35B without TOT. No need for TOT when you can buy the best weapon out there.



Black Widow said:


> One a great man (me) said, "Defense products are evolutionary, not revolutionary"...
> 
> As I read Admiral (or Naval spokeperson) correctly he said "Nuclear power option is open, he didn't said IAC-II will be Nuclear powered"...
> 
> *So what I feel *: The next step of evolution is 65K ton, Diesel powered, Catapult (or Hybrid like planned Russian carrier) Carrier named IAC Vishal... IAC-III may be Nuclear powered 80+ K ton carrier.
> 
> *Why Catapult? : * So that the carrier can operate AWECS.
> *Which Catapult* : EMALS will be best option, but I doubt we can get EMALS.
> *Which Bird* : NAVAL PAK-FA is distant dream, I highly doubt it will be realize, Even if it is realize I Doubt it will be CATOBAR configuration. So N-PAK-FA is ruled out.. It will be western bird..



Totally agree with you. India should try to F-35B. Its the best out there.


----------



## kurup

Manindra said:


> First reason is Russia committed delay in supplying warship grade steel which lead local development & production of warship grade steel by DRDO & SAIL.
> Second the truck which carried gearbox of ship is met accident which malfunctioned the gearbox then it also cause delay of a year.
> Third is we are making such complex warship first time then some delay is possible.



You understood me wrong . I know what lead to the delays untill now .

IAC1 is going to be floated out in Aug 2013 . It will be commissioned into IN only on 2018 . There is a 5 year gap . I know it is going to undergo trials . 

My question was , Isn't 5 years a long time for carrier trials . Or is it the usual norm for carriers .


----------



## Manindra

kurup said:


> You understood me wrong . I know what lead to the delays untill now .
> 
> IAC1 is going to be floated out in Aug 2013 . It will be commissioned into IN only on 2018 . There is a 5 year gap . I know it is going to undergo trials .
> 
> My question was , Isn't 5 years a long time for carrier trials . Or is it the usual norm for carriers .



Mate, its only launched. Its not complete now. Launched means its main hull is launched in water & other works are remain to complete



> Ship naming and launching endow a ship hull with her identity, but many milestones remain before she is completed and considered ready to be designated a commissioned ship. The engineering plant, weapon and electronic systems, galley, and multitudinous other equipment required to transform the new hull into an operating and habitable warship are installed and tested



Ship commissioning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Raje amar said:


> Great news.
> But still have to wait 4 years to see this beauty in action.



Over 5 years and 5 months even according to the often ludicrously optimistic official estimate&#12290;

In reality&#65292;it will be well after 2020.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Why are the ramps all slanted like soviet carriers?


----------



## veekysingh

cirr said:


> Over 5 years and 5 months even according to the often ludicrously optimistic official estimate&#12290;
> 
> In reality&#65292;it will be well after 2020.



 and comes PDF's future teller. thank u mate



BeyondHeretic said:


> Why are the ramps all slanted like soviet carriers?



 cause we don't hv the tech to make it CATOBAR.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

JD_In said:


> NEW DELHI: Nothing projects raw power like an aircraft carrier prowling on the high seas, capable of unleashing strike fighters against an adversary in a jiffy. A nuclear-powered carrier can make the punch even deadlier with much longer operational endurance.
> 
> With its first indigenous aircraft carrier (IAC) set to be "launched" at Cochin Shipyard on August 12, and sea trials of the first nuclear submarine INS Arihant to begin shortly after, India is now examining the possibility of having a nuclear-powered 65,000-tonne carrier in the future.
> 
> Navy vice-chief Vice Admiral RK Dhowan on Thursday said a "detailed study" was underway on the "size, type of aircraft and their launch and recovery systems, propulsion" and the like for the IAC-II project. "Yes, we are also considering nuclear propulsion. All options are being studied. No final decision has been taken," he said.
> 
> There are huge cost issues with nuclear-powered carriers, which can easily take upwards of $10 billion to build. The Royal British Navy is reverting to carriers propelled by gas turbines/diesel-electric systems from nuclear ones.
> 
> However, the US has 11 Nimitz-class "super-carriers"  each an over 94,000-tonne behemoth powered by two nuclear reactors and capable of carrying 80-90 fighters - to project power around the globe. China, too, is now looking at nuclear-powered carriers after inducting its first conventional carrier  the 65,000-tonne Liaoning  last September.
> 
> So, while Navy may want a nuclear-powered carrier, it will ultimately have to be a considered political decision. The force, however, is firm about its long-term plan to operate three carrier-battle groups (CBGs). "One carrier for each (western and eastern) seaboard and one in maintenance," said Vice Admiral Dhowan.
> 
> But, even two CBGs will be possible only by 2019. The 40,000-tonne IAC, to be christened INS Vikrant, will be ready for induction only by December 2018, as was first reported by TOI.
> 
> "Design and construction of a carrier has many challenges. Around 75% of the IAC structure has now been erected. India joins only four countries  the US, Russia, the UK and France - capable of building a carrier over 40,000-tonne," he said.
> 
> The 44,570-tonne INS Vikramaditya - or the Admiral Gorshkov carrier now undergoing sea trials after a $2.33-billion refit in Russia - in turn will be ready by end-2013 instead of the original August 2008 deadline.
> 
> Vice Admiral Dhowan admitted India's solitary carrier, the 28,000-tonne INS Viraat, will soldier on till 2018 due to these long delays. The 54-year-old INS Viraat is left with just 11 Sea Harrier jump-jets to operate from its deck. The 45 MiG-29K naval fighters, being procured from Russia for over $2 billion, can operate only from Vikramaditya and IAC.
> 
> The 260-metre-long IAC, whose construction finally began in November 2006, will be able to carry 12 MiG-29Ks, eight Tejas light combat aircraft and 10 early-warning and anti-submarine helicopters on its 2.5-acre flight deck and hangars. It will have a crew of 160 officers and 1,400 sailors. Powered by four American LM2500 gas turbines, the IAC will have an endurance of around 7,500 nautical miles at a speed of 18 knots.
> 
> 
> Eye on future, India mulls options for nuclear-powered aircraft carrier - The Times of India



Is there any possibility of IN buy the remaing 10 LPD from US with USA upgrades on it that can help them better fight the Chinese in comming months:

Austin-class amphibious transport dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although chances of PN getting 6 more OHPs with upgrades are not possible and even possibility that USA might take away the remaining OHP from PN.

Although if PN had tried hard with US to took 7 OHPs from USN with free of cost upgrades for force projection in anti-piracy role over Somalia then it would be 100% possible along with 11 P-3C Orions and 3-5 P-3C AEW&Cs.


----------



## Bullet500

S.Y.A said:


> so after some time we can hope to see some super-carriers being produced in india?



A super carrier will be waste of time, money and resources. I am having doubts on how effective carriers will be in the coming decades. For now 3 carriers are more than enough. We should focus on having more infantry transport units after we have 3 acc


----------



## BeyondHeretic

veekysingh said:


> and comes PDF's future teller. thank u mate
> 
> 
> 
> cause we don't hv the tech to make it CATOBAR.



ok ,lol , That's sad , but I thought india will name their first aircraft carrier after ghandhi


----------



## Dillinger

BeyondHeretic said:


> ok ,lol , That's sad , but I thought india will name their first aircraft carrier after ghandhi



Gandhi, its Gandhi and hell no! That would be like naming an AC after the Dalai Lama and this is not our "first" AC. We've been operating ACs since 1961. We always name en' Vikrant other than the Vikramaditya of course. No CATOBAR for now- that's slated on the next one along with nuclear propulsion.


----------



## veekysingh

BeyondHeretic said:


> ok ,lol , That's sad , but I thought india will name their first aircraft carrier after ghandhi



 this is a killing machine , not some road which will get Gandhi name tag on it. we are not making it to put on display are we? it will kill as many as it can when we need it to do so


----------



## Black Eagle 90

They also have a good option of getting some these along with the remaing 10 Austin Class ones;

Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A total 4 of them, these Ships will be helpful for IN in operations over Indian Oceans as well as on South China sea too, Armed with USA made electronics and weapons for protection.

Although IN is also looking for LHDs too and from USN, the cheaper but rather reliable options would be:

5 of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarawa-class_amphibious_assault_ship

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarawa-class_amphibious_assault_ship


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Gessler said:


> India's first indigenous aircraft carrier, lead ship of the new Vikrant-class
> will be launched on *August 12 *in Kochi. The ceremony will be presided
> over by Defence Minister AK Antony's wife Elizabeth. *The ship is
> scheduled for commissioning into service towards the end of 2018.*
> 
> *This picture of an impression of the ship was at a briefing on the programme
> and other warship projects held today by the navy (which I sadly missed because
> I was chained to the studio).*
> 
> The Vikrant-class ship will sport the Indo-Israeli LR-SAM (Barak-8), which will
> also arm the P-15A (Kolkata-class) destroyers, the first of which are to enter
> service next year.
> 
> Livefist
> 
> The ship looks quite nice in this latest official impression.



So does INAF had replaced the older Aircraft Carrier having Harriers with MiG-29K???


----------



## Dillinger

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does INAF had replaced the older Aircraft Carrier having Harriers with MiG-29K???



That's the general idea. 2 carriers, one Indian and one Russian for two primary naval commands.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does INAF had replaced the older Aircraft Carrier having Harriers with MiG-29K???



If you are talking about INS Viraat then its is to be decommissioned in 2019-20...


----------



## SRP

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does INAF had replaced the older Aircraft Carrier having Harriers with MiG-29K???



For your kind information there is nothing called INAF. It is Indian Naval Air Arm.


----------



## kaykay

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does INAF had replaced the older Aircraft Carrier having Harriers with MiG-29K???



Here no one is talking about older present INS Viraat!! Here we are talking about India's first Indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant which is yet to be commissioned.


----------



## Black Widow

BeyondHeretic said:


> Why are the ramps all slanted like soviet carriers?





Because Soviet helped us building it..  ok Joke apart...

Apart from USN no one else use CATOBAR configuration (US shared the technology with France too).. 
.
*Why Russia didn't made CATOBAR carriers?* : Were they not capable?? Not true, Russian never believed in CBG, rather they believed in Missile, Kiev Class vessel is not Carrier rather Aviation cruiser, Russian first carrier is Kujestnov class Carrier.







Can u see missile here???

2 of Kiev class ship was bought by china for reverse engineering... (Kiev and minsk) 

This is Kujestnov Class carrier , one with russia and second bought by china for reverse engineering..








Russia didn't used CATOBAR configuration because of extreme cold weather as well...


*Why India didn't go for CATOBAR* : If you go by History, India never planned to make Carrier, the plan was to make LHD (Helo carrier), Later which was changed to Aircraft carrier. USA was pro Pakistan , and that would hindered our dream of having own Carrier. 


As one great person (me) twice said : Defense production/research is evolutionary process, not revolutionary... Our next carrier will be CATOBAR. (Some ppl suggesting it will have both configuration like planned "Ulyanovsk	"


----------



## Dillinger

Black Widow said:


> Because Soviet helped us building it..  ok Joke apart...
> 
> Apart from USN no one else use CATOBAR configuration (US shared the technology with France too)..
> .
> *Why Russia didn't made CATOBAR carriers?* : Were they not capable?? Not true, Russian never believed in CBG, rather they believed in Missile, Kiev Class vessel is not Carrier rather Aviation cruiser, Russian first carrier is Kujestnov class Carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u see missile here???
> 
> 2 of Kiev class ship was bought by china for reverse engineering... (Kiev and minsk)
> 
> This is Kujestnov Class carrier , one with russia and second bought by china for reverse engineering..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia didn't used CATOBAR configuration because of extreme cold weather as well...
> 
> 
> *Why India didn't go for CATOBAR* : If you go by History, India never planned to make Carrier, the plan was to make LHD (Helo carrier), Later which was changed to Aircraft carrier. USA was pro Pakistan , and that would hindered our dream of having own Carrier.
> 
> 
> As one great person (me) twice said : Defense production/research is evolutionary process, not revolutionary... Our next carrier will be CATOBAR. (Some ppl suggesting it will have both configuration like planned "Ulyanovsk	"



We opt for CATOBAR though and the Ks will not be suitable for that AC. Nightmare scenario if we have to operate hornets too. 

Although a better AEW&C than the Kamov-oko combo is welcome. IF only the US had pursued the S-3 AEW variant.


----------



## vsdave2302

One thing I do not know is why do we feed this bloody public sector Who can not do any thing in time ? They can not even produce Pinaka rocket in given quantity. Once the R & D is complete or design is freezed, we should hand over the production to party which is efficient and cost effective. This Public sectors not only only take more time and cost but they are dangerous for national security as they delay critical equipment of national safety. After successful construction of Arihant, they should have given contract to L&T but I think that they have given this to some body else. All R&D projects should be run under a Project Manager with full responsibility to to complete in time and cost. They should be promoted on the basis of completion of the projects they are looking after. We are not sure when IAC 2 & 3 come. IAC-2 was supposed to Join by now


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Dillinger said:


> We opt for CATOBAR though and the Ks will not be suitable for that AC. Nightmare scenario if we have to operate hornets too.
> 
> Although a better AEW&C than the Kamov-oko combo is welcome. IF only the US had pursued the S-3 AEW variant.



So does IN looking in to Rafael-M or Super Hornets for their IAC-2 and IAC-3 if being supplied with CATOBAR from France or USA???

Please elaborate in details as there were some serious discussion as IN really like the performance of Rafael and F-18E/Fs???


----------



## Roybot

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does IN looking in to Rafael-M or Super Hornets for their IAC-2 and IAC-3 if being supplied with CATOBAR from France or USA???
> 
> Please elaborate in details as there were some serious discussion as IN really like the performance of Rafael and F-18E/Fs???



Another fake id of Nishan_101


----------



## Dillinger

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So does IN looking in to Rafael-M or Super Hornets for their IAC-2 and IAC-3 if being supplied with CATOBAR from France or USA???
> 
> Please elaborate in details as there were some serious discussion as IN really like the performance of Rafael and F-18E/Fs???



Honestly? On this specific question, at least I don't have an answer yet.


----------



## skysthelimit

*Misses, waits & progress in naval missiles

Long-delayed Indo-Israeli anti-missile system to be tried this month

Ajai Shukla | New Delhi August 2, 2013 *

The aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, formerly the Admiral Gorshkov, expected to join the Indian Navy later this year, is already late by five years and its price has risen three-fold, from $947 million in 2004 to $2.3 billion today.

And, it emerges now that for the next three years or so, Vikramaditya will function without effective defences against anti-ship missiles, a key threat to warships today. For this, the Russians are not to blame; the Israelis are. The futuristic missile defence system supposed to be fitted on the Vikramaditya, called the Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM), is also late by at least three years. The LR-SAM is a missile, fired from a warship to shoot down an incoming anti-ship missile at ranges out to 70 kilometres. Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) is developing the LR-SAM in partnership with the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO).

On Thursday, the Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral R K Dhowan, said here that Vikramaditya would arrive without a &#8220;close in weapons system&#8221; (CIWS, pronounced sea-whiz), a ship-borne system to destroy incoming missiles and aircraft.

The navy will fit an AK-630 rapid-fire gun system on the Vikramaditya when it arrives but the more potent LR-SAM will only be fitted during the aircraft carrier&#8217;s first refit. That would be at least three years down the line.

Given these continuing delays, the navy&#8217;s ageing INS Virat, already half a century old, will continue in service till 2018. INS Vikrant, the aircraft carrier being built at Cochin Shipyard Ltd, is being launched on August 12 but will only enter operational service by end-2018, says Dhowan.

The LR-SAM was to be ready by 2011 for equipping three Indian destroyers that Mazagon Dock Ltd is building in Mumbai under the so-called Project 15A. The delay has held up Project 15A, with INS Kolkata, the first warship in this series, floating in the docks for the past seven years. INS Chennai and INS Kochi, the other two destroyers in Project 15A, are delayed, too.

However, there is light at the end of this tunnel. Business Standard has learnt that a DRDO team is heading for Israel for the first &#8220;hot test&#8221; of the LR-SAM this month. This will check out the functioning of all the missile systems &#8212; detection, propulsion, guidance, command and control &#8212; in tandem. While the radar, control and navigation systems were tested last year, this will be the first test of the entire system functioning together.

Says DRDO chief, Avinash Chander, &#8220;The crucial part of the test will be the missile&#8217;s ability to perform manoeuvres. After this full-configuration test, we will carry out trials next year from a ship. There are always uncertainties when one is developing a system of a technology class that exists nowhere in the world.&#8221;

In exclusive briefings at the DRDO&#8217;s missile cluster in Hyderabad, Business Standard was told that the Israeli company was developing the front section of the LR-SAM, including the seeker head that guides the missile, the front controller, command electronics and the explosive warhead that destroys the target.

The DRDO has developed the rear section, including the two-pulse rocket motor, the rear controller, the thrust vector control and the folded fins. DRDO scientists and designers have also participated in the Israeli part of the development.

The LR-SAM is made especially deadly by its two-pulse rocket motor. The first pulse propels the missile towards the incoming target, while a ship-borne radar tracks the enemy missile continuously, transmitting course corrections to the LR-SAM. When the LR-SAM is near the target, its seeker locks on to the target, taking on the job of guidance. Simultaneously, the rocket motor fires its second pulse, imparting to the LR-SAM a high velocity which leaves the target with little time to manoeuvre. The LR-SAM has both front and rear steering, which allows it to manoeuvre sharply, remaining locked on to even a twisting and turning target.

Once tested and proven, many LR-SAM components will be built in India. The DRDO says it has developed suppliers within Indian industry, with two vendors developed for each sub-system. For example, Godrej and SEC, a company in Hyderabad, will build the two-pulse rocket motor.

A ground-based version of the LR-SAM is simultaneously being developed for the Indian Air Force, which is desperately short of air defence systems.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...rogress-in-naval-missiles-113080101197_1.html


----------



## Badbadman

India will opt for F35's for IAC 2. That would be the deal with Americans with Catobar .


----------



## thestringshredder

A few posts earlier included images of the INS Vikramaditya, one of which showed it firing what then was assumed to be a defensive weapon system. A search in that direction turned up nothing. As it turns out, they are actually anti-ship missile decoys being launched from the PK-2 countermeasure system. Loaded from below the deck, the system launches them through the ZiF-121 barrel, mounted on the deck.

*PK-2-Infra-Red-IR-Anti-Torpedo-Round-JPGA fixture that also existed on the Vikramaditya's original configuration as an Aircraft-Carrier Cruiser, Admiral Gorshkov, it is said to be capable of launching corresponding decoys, that could deceive either air-borne Anti-Ship Missiles or underwater torpedoes, which it drops into the water from the slide-like arrangement*, seen circled in the picture below.






Seen in the picture is the rocket-propelled Anti-Ship Missile decoy. One can verify it by observing the picture below, that shows the decoys in storage, whose cross-section matches that of the launched projectile, especially its nose.

*The PK-2 is believed to be capable of launching a variety of decoys ranging from the passive chaff & flare dispensers, to active Radio Frequency [RF] decoys that lure missiles away from the actual physical target by simulating electromagnetic emissions as would be radiated by a comparable or bigger physical target.*






*Indian efforts towards developing indigenous countermeasure dispensers have resulted in the Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. developing an anti-torpedo system. The State-owned Ordnance Factory Board [OFB] too has come up with a chaff dispenser, offering protection against Anti-Ship missiles. None, however, claim to be capable of launching active decoys, and are of a more focussed nature, in terms of the nature of protection they each offer, compared to the versatility of decoys that the PK-2 can launch.*

The picture, below, shows a clear view of the PK-2's ZiF-21 launcher, mounted on the Vikramaditya, this one being on the fore, starboard side.






Link - http://www.aame.in/2013/07/ins-vikramaditya-testing-its-zif-121.html#more

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## veekysingh

good find.


----------



## Black Widow

Dillinger said:


> We opt for CATOBAR though and the Ks will not be suitable for that AC. Nightmare scenario if we have to operate hornets too.
> 
> Although a better AEW&C than the Kamov-oko combo is welcome. IF only the US had pursued the S-3 AEW variant.





So you are saying "As we bought MiG29K, which can't operate on CATOBAR Carrier, we made STOBAR Carrier" Its just like saying "I bought Royal enfield bulled not Yamaha R1 because I had Rayban Aviator Glasses"....

CATOBAR would have delayed process. Unlike IAF, IN is realist. If it would have been IAF they would have asked something similar to Nimitz Class carrier. 

Being IN realist, they know that its not capable for us to make Nimitz, so they are going step by step 
Step 1. STOBAR 42K ton, Diesel Engine carrier.
Step 2: CATOBAR 60 Tonn , Diesel engine carrier
Step 3: CATOBAR (possibly EMALS) , 80 Ton Nuclear power super carrier. 

Look how Navy went step by step in Arihant class SSBN 
Step 1: Small (4 Tube) Arihant (Sea trial)
Step 2: Little larger Arindham (Under construction) 
Step 3: Some thing similar to Akula Size


----------



## Gessler

@faithfulguy

F-35 is not the best out there.

And it's cost is ridiculously high.


----------



## thestringshredder

TRISHUL: Sensor Fitments Of IAC-1/INS Vikrant & INS Vikramaditya Explained






















*The ET1 and ALPHA EL/M-2258 are positioned in such a manner that they wont cover full 360 degree. Alpha wont be able to scan the airspace in front of the carrier. Then how will it be engaging threats in the full 360 degree..??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

If I am right, our first carrier INS Vikrant which was used in 1965, 1971 wars was CATOBAR.


----------



## Dillinger

Black Widow said:


> So you are saying "As we bought MiG29K, which can't operate on CATOBAR Carrier, we made STOBAR Carrier" Its just like saying "I bought Royal enfield bulled not Yamaha R1 because I had Rayban Aviator Glasses"....
> 
> CATOBAR would have delayed process. Unlike IAF, IN is realist. If it would have been IAF they would have asked something similar to Nimitz Class carrier.
> 
> Being IN realist, they know that its not capable for us to make Nimitz, so they are going step by step
> Step 1. STOBAR 42K ton, Diesel Engine carrier.
> Step 2: CATOBAR 60 Tonn , Diesel engine carrier
> Step 3: CATOBAR (possibly EMALS) , 80 Ton Nuclear power super carrier.
> 
> Look how Navy went step by step in Arihant class SSBN
> Step 1: Small (4 Tube) Arihant (Sea trial)
> Step 2: Little larger Arindham (Under construction)
> Step 3: Some thing similar to Akula Size



I didn't insinuate that did I? Simply put the Ks are not designed for CATOBAR ops. Which means we shall have to acquire a different aircraft if we are to deploy a CATOBAR carrier in the future. IN being staffed by realists will have to take a long look at increased complexities related to operating too many types of primary platforms. The best bet in the medium term is a hybrid carrier- with CATOBAR to allow a proper naval AEW&C platform (not the V-22 bird with the prospective AEW&C config). Otherwise we might as well cap the number of Ks we'll buy and get back into the market for a CATOBAR compatible fighter (of which there are mainly two options- SH and Rafale-M) or else the F-35 (which has its own headaches given the cost and the fact that again we'll be stuck with one Russian 5th gen platform and one American 5th gen platform). Whichever way you cut it its not pleasant. Leaving a hybrid config to be the best compromise- let the Ks serve their time out (grow with an AESA sensor with its MLU) and get into the market for a proper, heavy weight naval AEW&C.


----------



## kaykay

How effective is this?? @Abingdonboy @sancho @Capt.Popeye @Sergi


----------



## Dash

If we are going for EMALS or CATAPULT thn F-18 is on the air wing is near reality. But if you dont want F-18 then you have to feed uncle sam with something else that is of important stratgic value to them.


----------



## Dash

Dillinger said:


> I didn't insinuate that did I? Simply put the Ks are not designed for CATOBAR ops. Which means we shall have to acquire a different aircraft if we are to deploy a CATOBAR carrier in the future. IN being staffed by realists will have to take a long look at increased complexities related to operating too many types of primary platforms. The best bet in the medium term is a hybrid carrier- with CATOBAR to allow a proper naval AEW&C platform (not the V-22 bird with the prospective AEW&C config). Otherwise we might as well cap the number of Ks we'll buy and get back into the market for a CATOBAR compatible fighter (of which there are mainly two options- SH and Rafale-M) or else the F-35 (which has its own headaches given the cost and the fact that again we'll be stuck with one Russian 5th gen platform and one American 5th gen platform). Whichever way you cut it its not pleasant. Leaving a hybrid config to be the best compromise- let the Ks serve their time out (grow with an AESA sensor with its MLU) and get into the market for a proper, heavy weight naval AEW&C.



The V-22 Ospreys can be a good AEW for such a carrier, it was presented to IN and they showed interest too. But nothing has been heard of it geting used. But I am sure this will be a very good addition.


----------



## cirr

Gessler said:


> You are such a pessimist.
> 
> Just because one project got delayed, doesn't mean everything will be delayed.
> 
> On topic, it was long anticipated by defence analysts that IAC-2 will be a nuclear-powered carrier.
> 
> What we need are atleast 3 such N-powered carriers, each with atleast 65,000 ton displacement and
> deploying 5th generation FGFA fighters.



Name one project that was completed ahead of schedule&#65311;


----------



## nomi007

Americans can built whole new carrier in this duration


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> @faithfulguy
> 
> F-35 is not the best out there.
> 
> And it's cost is ridiculously high.



Can you think of anything better than F-35 out there?


----------



## faithfulguy

All the delays is caused by the desire to get a new system, instead of just get one off the shelve.


----------



## Hulk

faithfulguy said:


> All the delays is caused by the desire to get a new system, instead of just get one off the shelve.


Right thinking, try to latest technology to be more effective.


----------



## klub

nomi007 said:


> Americans can built whole new carrier in this duration



America takes 7 yrs to make a Gerald R Ford class carrier.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@skyisthelimit; there is already a thread running on thsi subject, with precisely the same report. Do search before starting threads.
@Oscar @Zakii @nuclearpak @Jungibaaz; will you be so kind as to merge the threads. It is plainly irritating to dicuss ONE subject across MULTIPLE threads.


----------



## klub

A NAVAL FGFA will have no TVC. TVC engine maintenance is nightmare. If on ship it will mean low sortie rate. 

PS: Ignore these two clowns above ^ as that guy admitted on a forum , his *** burns due to haemorrhoid every time he gets here.


----------



## klub

faithfulguy said:


> Can you think of anything better than F-35 out there?



F35 is good but in order of ranking as of now of 5th gen fighters :

1. F22
2. PAKFA/FGFA
3. F35
4. J20
5. ?


----------



## Black Widow

nomi007 said:


> Americans can built whole new carrier in this duration






Even after making 50+ Carriers , USN took 7+ years to make Ford Class SuperCarrier.. What does it means???


It means "Making ACC is not piece of cake"


----------



## Sergi

kaykay said:


> How effective is this?? @Abingdonboy @sancho @Capt.Popeye @Sergi



I don't know anything about it. May be
@Abingdonboy @sancho @Capt.Popeye @Gessler @S-DUCT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


> If I am right, our first carrier INS Vikrant which was used in 1965, 1971 wars was CATOBAR.



Yes , INS Vikrant was a CATOBAR carrier , although a small one at 20,000 tons full load .


----------



## S-DUCT

@Sergi
Sorry bro,i also don't know anything about its effectiveness.
BTW @Penguin can help us here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Got this link on this.
PK-2 SHIPBORNE DECOY DISPENSING SYSTEM | Russian Military Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> Can you think of anything better than F-35 out there?



Yes, PAK-FA.

And even J-20.


----------



## IND151

IAC 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Yes, PAK-FA.
> 
> And even J-20.



The J-20- a compelty unproven aircraft built by a nation that has not at all displayed the know how to produce a VLO aircraft?

I wouldn't be so sure sir.



Dash said:


> If we are going for EMALS or CATAPULT thn F-18 is on the air wing is near reality. But if you dont want F-18 then you have to feed uncle sam with something else that is of important stratgic value to them.



I don't see it as being as clear cut as that. But if it is so bror sure the F-35C is the way to go with a few Growlers thrown in. 

Even the "Silent hornets" are not what the IN needs looking beyond 2022-5.


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> The J-20- a compelty unproven aircraft built by a nation that has not at all displayed the know how to produce a VLO aircraft?
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it as being as clear cut as that. But if it is so bror sure the F-35C is the way to go with a few Growlers thrown in.
> 
> Even the "Silent hornets" are not what the IN needs looking beyond 2022-5.



I have been thinking about this. The next carrier, PSK seems dead set that it will be nuclear, I'm cool with that but the thing is that if we go for CATOBAR then that means no Fulcrums. But I really want the IN to get past the Kamov AEWs. Now the way we cut this, IF we opt for the V-22 AEWs then those can operate off even the IAC-1. On the other hand the V-22 is not pressurized, has a low flight ceiling and I mean low compared to any fixed wing AEW platform, same with its relatively low combat radius and thus lesser on station time. IF we must go CATOBAR then nothing short of the E-2 AEW makes sense- with our own AEW array obvio or IF I May be permitted to dream for a moment a S-3 AEW variant (those beauties could outperform an E-2, and a larger carrier can accommodate at least 5 of those- they've served as carrier launched ASW platforms and even carrier based aerial refueling platforms- giving a carrier major organic capabilities. But they are out of production, the AEW variant was never tested and they are in storage although the frames have good bit of their TTSL left). Anyway, a CATOBAR config gets a MUCH better AEW&C platform but then we need to hunt for a new primary component for the carrier air wing- that too for just one carrier since whatever comes after IAC-2 (Vishal) will take at least another 7 years or so. MRO and logistics nightmare. A hybrid system perhaps- CATOBAR for the AEW and ramp for the fighters?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> I have been thinking about this, the next carrier- PSK seems dead set that it will be nuclear- I'm cool with that- thing is if we go for CATOBAR that means no Fulcrums- but I really want the IN to get past the Kamov AEWs. Now the way we cut this, IF we opt for the V-22 AEWs then those can operate off even the IAC-1. On the other hand the V-22 is not pressurized, has a low flight ceiling and I mean low compared to any fixed wing AEW platform, same with its relatively low combat radius and thus lesser on station time. IF we must go CATOBAR then nothing short of the E-2 AEW makes sense- with our own AEW array obvio or IF I May be permitted to dream for a moment (a S-3 AEW variant- those beauties could outperform an E-2, and a larger carrier can accommodate at least 5 of those- they've served as carrier launched ASW platforms and even carrier based aerial refueling platforms- giving a carrier major organic capabilities. But they are out of production, he AEW variant was never tested and they are in storage although the frames have good bit of their TTSL left). Anyway, a CTOBAR config gets a MUCH better AEW&C platform but then we need to hunt for a new primary component for the carrier air wing- that too for just one carrier since whatever comes after IAC-2 (Vishal) will take at least another 7 years or so. MRO and logistics nightmare. A hybrid system perhaps- CATOBAR for the AEW and ramp for the fighters?



Everything you and PSK have said is true (on the whole!). I am still unconvinced the IAC-2 will be N-powered and would ideally like it not to be just to save on the inevitable delays that WILL come with the nuclear power plant. Give them some time and let the IAC-3 be the first n-powered ACC in India's history. 


Wrt the air wing- unless the IN is willing to shell out on everything then compromises and trade offs are going to have to be made. The AEW issue must be one of the most obvious- now whilst the V-22 AEW would be a great platform as it could be based off the IAC-1, VIKY and any future ACCs the IN received as- like you said- the KA-31s are simply not up to the job looking beyond, say, 2020. But the cons are that the IN would have to, most likely, pay a huge a lint if the devlopment costs- just as it did with the Mig-29K/KUBs. Also, when talking about performance alone, the E-2D is the better AEW system and is available off the shelf, ready to be delvered withing a short soan tk the IN and has already been cleared for export to India by the USG. However this option is not there for the IAC-1 or VIKY who would have to stick to the less than ideal Ka-31s. There is also the fact it has been claimed the V-22 can be adapted to be used as an AAR and even ASW platform. Again, this would most likely only come on the IN's dime. 


Now unless the IN is willing to pay for both the devlopment and unit costs of the V-22 and the E-2D as well as all their respective associated training, spares and logistics costs then someone somewhere is going to have to make a tricky decision. 


Maybe the V-22 AEW is the best option- all told. I really couldn't say. 


If we're talking about packages ie the air wing being of US origin in exchange for the release of EMALS tech then the US isn't the worst place to go- its much better than, say, the Russians saying the same. The chances are much of the air wing were going to be of US origin anyway. An ideal airwing from the US would look like(IMHO):

FireScout UAS(we already know the IN is interested)

S-70B (again we know the IN is very interested in this paktformnand in fact the S-70B is the front runner in the IN's ongoing N-MRH contest) 

Naval a/c (if it has to be part of the deal)- F-35C


AEW platform (be it V-22 of E-2D). 

Coupled with the MF-STARs/Barak-2/ RAN-40L of the ACC, P-15A and P-17A escorts as well has VL Bhramos. 
Now that is some CBG!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

klub said:


> F35 is good but in order of ranking as of now of 5th gen fighters :
> 
> 1. F22
> 2. PAKFA/FGFA
> 3. F35
> 4. J20
> 5. ?



We don't know about PAKFA and J-20. Can't rank them until they are tested and verified.



Gessler said:


> Yes, PAK-FA.
> 
> And even J-20.



These planes do not even have its parts finalized. By the time these planes are ready, then F-35 would have block 2 or block 3 ready. Next.


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy Ok. I am going to put in a write up with my amateur thoughts on the prospective CBG constituents- not a wish list but all possibilities with their pros and cons (to the best of my knowledge). 

BUT before that I must indulge myself. 






That's the baby I want for the IN. Same AC, served as a carrier-borne ASW ac, naval STAR ac (prototype was developed- one singular ac kitted out for the job and put into ops- was promising but shelved along with the rest) through an under-wing STAR pod, ELINT ac, air tanker ac (same case as the ISTAR variant), proposed AEW variant (was promising, the Brits still have it on their radar or so the word goes in a hush hush way along with the V-22 TOSS even though its been been benched by the USN and put in storage). Easy tech, nothing world beating, but as far as a "modular" platform goes its GOLD. Will also upload a write up on why the USN found it to be better even than the P-3 wrt ASW ops for quite sometime along with some trade-offs too (not too many). As I said- its an easy catch but will require investment for either license production OR somehow wrangling out the blue prints and then integration/testing of AEW gear (the latter is FAR More complex than is generally thought to be and a major nightmare without the OEM helping out in a BIG way- but all of that is not outside the realm of possibility theoretically.)


@Capt.Popeye What do you think Capt., stupid idea if we're looking at them to go on all carriers from IAC-2 onward- highly speculative of-course?


----------



## SRP

INS Kolkata postponed till early next year???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @Abingdonboy Ok. I am going to put in a write up with my amateur thoughts on the prospective CBG constituents- not a wish list but all possibilities with their pros and cons (to the best of my knowledge).
> 
> BUT before that I must indulge myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the baby I want for the IN. Same AC, served as a carrier-borne ASW ac, naval STAR ac (prototype was developed- one singular ac kitted out for the job and put into ops- was promising but shelved along with the rest) through an under-wing STAR pod, ELINT ac, air tanker ac (same case as the ISTAR variant), proposed AEW variant (was promising, the Brits still have it on their radar or so the word goes in a hush hush way along with the V-22 TOSS even though its been been benched by the USN and put in storage). Easy tech, nothing world beating, but as far as a "modular" platform goes its GOLD. Will also upload a write up on why the USN found it to be better even than the P-3 wrt ASW ops for quite sometime along with some trade-offs too (not too many). As I said- its an easy catch but will require investment for either license production OR somehow wrangling out the blue prints and then integration/testing of AEW gear (the latter is FAR More complex than is generally thought to be and a major nightmare without the OEM helping out in a BIG way- but all of that is not outside the realm of possibility theoretically.)
> 
> 
> @Capt.Popeye What do you think Capt., stupid idea if we're looking at them to go on all carriers from IAC-2 onward- highly speculative of-course?



But @Dillinger why go for this turbofan powered outdated peice of hardware?? 


These days you have multirole platforms that can do most of the above. The Mig-29Ks can do a lot of what your were saying as well as being incredibly exceptional strike a/ c and dogfighters. No doubt the future a/c the IN will get ie RAFALE-M/ F-35 C/N-FGFA etc will all be just as good and better in many ways.


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> But @Dillinger why go for this turbofan powered outdated peice of hardware??
> 
> 
> These days you have multirole platforms that can do most of the above. The Mig-29Ks can do a lot of what your were saying as well as being incredibly exceptional strike a/ c and dogfighters. No doubt the future a/c the IN will get ie RAFALE-M/ F-35 C/N-FGFA etc will all be just as good and better in many ways.




Bro the Fulcrum can't operate as an AEW/aerial tanker (it has buddy refueling pods but those only go for a certain length, the point is to have organic long range long endurance AEW and ASW capabilities for your CBG itself). This is meant as a replacement for the Kamov (instead of say the V-22) and not as a replacement for the Fulcrums.

Btw the design and platform is far more contemporary than say the E-2 Hawkeye.

There is no connection between a F-35 or Rafale's role and the role of such a prospective platform- they fall under completely different capability and operational spheres.
@Abingdonboy I primarily meant this :-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Bro the Fulcrum can't operate as an AEW/aerial tanker (it has buddy refueling pods but those only go for a certain length, the point is to have organic long range long endurance AEW and ASW capabilities for your CBG itself). This is meant as a replacement for the Kamov (instead of say the V-22) and not as a replacement for the Fulcrums.
> 
> Btw the design and platform is far more contemporary than say the E-2 Hawkeye.
> 
> There is no connection between a F-35 or Rafale's role and the role of such a prospective platform- they fall under completely different capabilities.



But bro- what does the US have by the way of "organic long range long endurance AEW and ASW capabilities" for their CBGs? They have the MH-60 (pretty much the S-70B proposed for the IN) in the ASW role and have buddy-buddy refuelling for their F-18 SHs (just like the IN has for their Mig-29K/KUB). 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-navy-news-discussions-166.html#ixzz2asS64Qbs


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> But bro- what does the US have by the way of "organic long range long endurance AEW and ASW capabilities" for their CBGs? They have the MH-60 (pretty much the S-70B proposed for the IN) in the ASW role and have buddy-buddy refuelling for their F-18 SHs (just like the IN has for their Mig-29K/KUB).
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-navy-news-discussions-166.html#ixzz2asS64Qbs



Bro the US uses the Hawkeye which is carrier capable as the AEW platform. Come on bro how did you miss that. 

*"The E-2 Hawkeye is a crucial component of all U.S. Navy carrier air wings, and each carrier is equipped with four Hawkeyes (five in some situations), allowing for continuous 24-hour-a-day operation of at least one Hawkeye, and allowing for one or two of them to be undergoing maintenance in the aircraft carrier's hangar deck at all times. Until 2005 the US Navy Hawkeye&#8217;s were organised into East and West coast wings, supporting the respective fleets. However, the East coast wing was disestablished and all aircraft are now organised into a single wing based at Point Mugu, California. Six E-2C Hawkeye aircraft were deployed by the US Naval Reserve for drug interdiction and homeland security operations until March 9th, 2013, when the sole Reserve squadron, VAW-77 'Nightwolves', was decommissioned and its six aircraft sent to other E-2C squadrons."*

That's AEW cover for the BARCAP 24/7. We can't do that with Kamovs and V-22s, we might not be able to do that in the medium term at all BUT you need time on station. 

FOR ASW the CBG used to use the very AC I was talking of, the S-3 Viking.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sorry @Dillinger bro its 5.45 am here and I'm still yet to sleep!! 


But for the reasons you have stated, I have maintains that purely in performance terms the E-2D AWACS is the way to go for the IAC-2 and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Sorry @Dillinger bro its 5.45 am here and I'm still yet to sleep!!
> 
> 
> But for the reasons you have stated, I have maintains that purely in performance terms the E-2D AWACS is the way to go for the IAC-2 and beyond.



Its all cool man. Haven't slept the night off here either- dozing off intermittently here too. Goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Its all cool man. Haven't slept the night off here either- dozing off intermittently here too. Goodnight.



You're still clearly operating at a higher plain than me!! 


Goodnight man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> We don't know about PAKFA and J-20. Can't rank them until they are tested and verified.



Atleast their testing program is progressing smoothly, unlike F-35, where a new problem is being faced every day.



> These planes do not even have its parts finalized. By the time these planes are ready, then F-35 would have block 2 or block 3 ready. Next.



Block 1 of a superior design is better than Block 2,3 of an inferior design.

Anyway, just because a plane came out earlier than the other doesn't make it superior. MiG-21 came out a lot earlier than F-35, does that mean MiG-21 is superior?

BTW, read this: -

Navy carrier jets (F-35) can't land in hot weather

^^JSF is experiencing problems while landing on carrier trials. In and around India, the weather is usually hot, so F-35 may not work here.

Lockheed promises tailhook fix to Navy's F-35C

^^Secondly, F-35C's tailhook design was found faulty, Lockheed needs to fix this otherwise even STOL variant will not work properly, and may lead to an accident.


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> Atleast their testing program is progressing smoothly, unlike F-35, where a new problem is being faced every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Block 1 of a superior design is better than Block 2,3 of an inferior design.
> 
> Anyway, just because a plane came out earlier than the other doesn't make it superior. MiG-21 came out a lot earlier than F-35, does that mean MiG-21 is superior?
> 
> BTW, read this: -
> 
> Navy carrier jets (F-35) can't land in hot weather
> 
> ^^JSF is experiencing problems while landing on carrier trials. In and around India, the weather is usually hot, so F-35 may not work here.
> 
> Secondly, F-35C's tailhook design was found faulty, Lockheed needs to fix this otherwise even STOL variant will not work properly, and may lead to an accident.



That is just one variation of F-35 and its vertical landing that it has trouble with. The 3 variations of F-35 are three distinct planes. So it will take time to iron things out.

the F-35 A should be ready soon. Sooner than the Indian texas fighter that was in development hell for multiple decades.


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> That is just one variation of F-35 and its vertical landing that it has trouble with. The 3 variations of F-35 are three distinct planes. So it will take time to iron things out.
> 
> the F-35 A should be ready soon. Sooner than the Indian texas fighter that was in development hell for multiple decades.



If F-35A is ready, it can go to hell because we don't need that one. What we may possibly need are F-35B/C.

And they are full of problems, and exorbitantly costly.

Anyway, why should we buy F-35 when the manufacturer nation's military itself says that it doesn't
stand a chance in real combat?

Pentagon: F-35 won't have a chance in real combat


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> If F-35A is ready, it can go to hell because we don't need that one. What we may possibly need are F-35B/C.
> 
> And they are full of problems, and exorbitantly costly.
> 
> Anyway, why should we buy F-35 when the manufacturer nation's military itself says that it doesn't
> stand a chance in real combat?
> 
> Pentagon: F-35 won't have a chance in real combat



The military is just trying to find excuse to knock down the price. They want more planes for less money. If they talk up the plane, the plane would be more expensive. So this is just a bargaining technique. Even F-18, F-15 and F-22 encountered problems and now, they are doing just fine.


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> The military is just trying to find excuse to knock down the price. They want more planes for less money. If they talk up the plane, the plane would be more expensive. So this is just a bargaining technique. Even F-18, F-15 and F-22 encountered problems and now, they are doing just fine.



Lol, F-22 is doing fine?

There were serious issues with the OBOGS and other systems, almost 8 years after the plane was declared
as being "operational" -

More problems for F-22 beyond mysterious oxygen loss issue

So what do you know, a couple of years after F35 is declared operational, it will have a whole new set of
problems, which should have been sorted out in the testing stage itself! Which altogether means that they
(the Lockheed guys) are not testing planes the way they should be tested & verified.

Look at my above links, they got the location of the tailhook wrong. I don't know if they do not have any
good simulation software or anything.

IN will end up buying either N-FGFA or Rafale-M.

F-35 is simply out of the question.


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> Lol, F-22 is doing fine?
> 
> There were serious issues with the OBOGS and other systems, almost 8 years after the plane was declared
> as being "operational" -
> 
> More problems for F-22 beyond mysterious oxygen loss issue
> 
> So what do you know, a couple of years after F35 is declared operational, it will have a whole new set of
> problems, which should have been sorted out in the testing stage itself! Which altogether means that they
> (the Lockheed guys) are not testing planes the way they should be tested & verified.
> 
> Look at my above links, they got the location of the tailhook wrong. I don't know if they do not have any
> good simulation software or anything.
> 
> IN will end up buying either N-FGFA or Rafale-M.
> 
> F-35 is simply out of the question.



India can wait for these plane to develop. By the time these planes are ready, F-35 would be in service for 10 years. And remember, LM is trying to develop 3 different planes at the same time. So of course, it will encounter some issues here and there. But do not under estimate American fighter weapons development. We are better than the rest of the world combine.


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> India can wait for these plane to develop. By the time these planes are ready, F-35 would be in service for 10 years. And remember, LM is trying to develop 3 different planes at the same time. So of course, it will encounter some issues here and there.



Inda's needs do not warrant an F-35 order. F-35 cannot survive in air combat with anything better than
a Su-35S.



> We are better than the rest of the world combine.



Yeah, you are so advanced that you don't know where a tailhook should be placed on a plane.


----------



## Penguin

kaykay said:


> How effective is this?? @Abingdonboy @sancho @Capt.Popeye @Sergi



How effective is WHAT?


----------



## kaykay

Penguin said:


> How effective is WHAT?



I guess the thread has been merged here. Anyway I was asking about Zif-121 laucher!! How effective is this compare to other such systems?


----------



## Echo_419

Dillinger said:


> Bro the Fulcrum can't operate as an AEW/aerial tanker (it has buddy refueling pods but those only go for a certain length, the point is to have organic long range long endurance AEW and ASW capabilities for your CBG itself). This is meant as a replacement for the Kamov (instead of say the V-22) and not as a replacement for the Fulcrums.
> 
> Btw the design and platform is far more contemporary than say the E-2 Hawkeye.
> 
> There is no connection between a F-35 or Rafale's role and the role of such a prospective platform- they fall under completely different capability and operational spheres.
> @Abingdonboy I primarily meant this :-



This is so cute 
where can i Get a Stuffed toy version of it


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> Inda's needs do not warrant an F-35 order. F-35 cannot survive in air combat with anything better than
> a Su-35S.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are so advanced that you don't know where a tailhook should be placed on a plane.



Go ahead and make fun of America. BTW, you are welcome for taking the delivery of our C-17 and more too come. Make sure you check for the correct tail hook position of that plane.


----------



## Gessler

faithfulguy said:


> Go ahead and make fun of America. BTW, you are welcome for taking the delivery of our C-17 and more too come. Make sure you check for the correct tail hook position of that plane.



Wow, what a post.

1. I'm not making fun of America.

2. You have 6,125 posts in the forum and still you don't know that C-17 does not need a tailhook because
it is not supposed to operate from an aircraft carrier.

3. We paid you money and you gave us C-17s in return. We bought C-17s because our needs mandated
our acquisition of them.

What I want you to explain is: - how is any of that related to India's fighter requirement for IAC-2 carrier?

And here's your rofl back - 

(the second rofl is a bonus, for delivering C-17 on time)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faithfulguy

Gessler said:


> Wow, what a post.
> 
> 1. I'm not making fun of America.
> 
> 2. You have 6,125 posts in the forum and still you don't know that C-17 does not need a tailhook because
> it is not supposed to operate from an aircraft carrier.
> 
> 3. We paid you money and you gave us C-17s in return. We bought C-17s because our needs mandated
> our acquisition of them.
> 
> What I want you to explain is: - how is any of that related to India's fighter requirement for IAC-2 carrier?
> 
> And here's your rofl back -
> 
> (the second rofl is a bonus, for delivering C-17 on time)



Some how, I feel America will regret selling defense equipment to India. In any case, C-17 is a off the shelf plane. So it can be delivered quickly. By the time IAC-2 carrier is ready, F-35 should be an off the shelf plane. but not PAKFA-N or Rafael-N. They won't be ready. Unless you predict India will take 30-40 years to build IAC-2, than F-35 would be almost outdated.


----------



## Penguin

kaykay said:


> I guess the thread has been merged here. Anyway I was asking about Zif-121 laucher!! How effective is this compare to other such systems?



The launcher itself is not new. This twin 140mm rocket system was the first widely-adopted Soviet decoy launcher. (you find it e.g. on the 1980s Sovremenny's, but also on the Delhi class). The Zif-121 is just the launcher portion. A total of 198 rounds are carried in the below-decks magazine. PK-2 describes the overall system. Despite it&#8217;s age the system remains in service. It&#8217;s size and the need for a below-decks magazine limit it to destroyer-sized ships or larger. The original ammunition is a 3&#8217;3&#8221;-long rocket with a parachute in the nose and an active jammer in the body. The Soviets designed this complicated (for the era, anyways) round as they felt at the time that chaff was unsuitable due to the wide variety of high-powered radars carried aboard most Soviet ships. This was not entirely successful and a basic chaff round was designed later, today it is almost exclusively used. Recently a third option (a floating flare) has entered service; this is not fired at all but rather ejected into the water via the PK-2&#8217;s dud disposal chute. PK-2M is a modernized version. It can be controlled by the SMETA-E control system.

Carried by
AK Kuznetsov
AK Kiev/ Admiral Gorshkov
ARKR Kirov
BAK Admiral Kuznetsov
BKR Slava
BKR Sovremenny 
BPK Udaloy I / II
D 51 Rajput (Kashin II)
D 61 Delhi 
KR Kara 
KR Kashin Mod
KR Kresta I / II
KR Kynda

See 
http://content.yudu.com/A1znx7/WTOCT2006/resources/content/29.swf (about midway the right column)
http://issuu.com/spguide/docs/sp_s_naval-force_02-06 (page 15, bottom right column)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

@faithfulguy I will not answer to any of the off-topic content of your posts.



faithfulguy said:


> By the time IAC-2 carrier is ready, F-35 should be an off the shelf plane. but not PAKFA-N or Rafael-N. They won't be ready.



You don't know a thing about N-FGFA, and as such, what's the point in talking about it?

It is Rafa*LE*, not Rafa*EL*.



Are you so ignorant you do not even know the correct names of the planes you are
mentioning? And BTW, Rafale-M is already operational on French Charles De Gaulle aircraft carrier, and is
already available as an off-the-shelf buy, but if Rafale-M is selected for IAC-2 after 2020 (whenever the
carrier is nearing completion), Rafale production line in India will be in full swing. At this point, buying
the ones made with ToT will be cheaper than buying off the shelf due to import duties.

N-FGFA will also be produced in India at the same production line as Air Force version, but if this center
is too busy catering to IAF's needs, the N-FGFAs will be bought off the shelf from Russia.

Either way F-35 is out of the question because 1. It is too costly and 2. It does not offer enough capability,
especially in A2A combat, to justify the cost, and finally 3. It is likely to come with too many restrictions
forbidding it from being used in certain situations or against certain adversaries.



> Unless you predict India will take 30-40 years to build IAC-2, than F-35 would be almost outdated.



You mean F-35's useful service life is only 30 years down the line? Too bad, this makes it's case even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Gessler said:


> [MENTION=21732]
> It is Rafa*LE*, not Rafa*EL*.



leave him,like usual chinese trolls,he spell GLSV instead of GSLV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> It is Rafa*LE*, not Rafa*EL*.



Not to be confused with the Israeli defence company....




www.rafael.co.il


----------



## Gessler

Penguin said:


> Not to be confused with the Israeli defence company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rafael.co.il



Many confuse them both...I've had instances where the French plane was referred to as RAFAEL and
the Israeli company was called RAFALE, in the same thread, from the same person.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Penguin said:


> The launcher itself is not new. This twin 140mm rocket system was the first widely-adopted Soviet decoy launcher. (you find it e.g. on the 1980s Sovremenny's, but also on the Delhi class). The Zif-121 is just the launcher portion. A total of 198 rounds are carried in the below-decks magazine. PK-2 describes the overall system. Despite it&#8217;s age the system remains in service. It&#8217;s size and the need for a below-decks magazine limit it to destroyer-sized ships or larger. The original ammunition is a 3&#8217;3&#8221;-long rocket with a parachute in the nose and an active jammer in the body. The Soviets designed this complicated (for the era, anyways) round as they felt at the time that chaff was unsuitable due to the wide variety of high-powered radars carried aboard most Soviet ships. This was not entirely successful and a basic chaff round was designed later, today it is almost exclusively used. Recently a third option (a floating flare) has entered service; this is not fired at all but rather ejected into the water via the PK-2&#8217;s dud disposal chute. PK-2M is a modernized version. It can be controlled by the SMETA-E control system.
> 
> Carried by
> AK Kuznetsov
> AK Kiev/ Admiral Gorshkov
> ARKR Kirov
> BAK Admiral Kuznetsov
> BKR Slava
> BKR Sovremenny
> BPK Udaloy I / II
> D 51 Rajput (Kashin II)
> D 61 Delhi
> KR Kara
> KR Kashin Mod
> KR Kresta I / II
> KR Kynda
> 
> See
> http://content.yudu.com/A1znx7/WTOCT2006/resources/content/29.swf (about midway the right column)
> ISSUU - SP's Naval Forces 02-2006 by SP Guide Publications Pvt Ltd (page 15, bottom right column)



Penguin,ur thoughts on the shtil-1,and RBU-6000 systems?


----------



## Penguin

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Penguin,ur thoughts on the shtil-1,and RBU-6000 systems?



Neither system very new, but kept up to date with new munitions (missiles, rockets)

RBU-6000 > complement to heavyweight torpedoes used for ASW on surface vessels (contrast NATO: 324mm lightweight ASW torps, no back up; ChinaL 324mm torpedoes with RL-ASW backup) > RBU-6000 is a close in anti-sub system that can also be used against incoming torpedoes (usefull feature). 

Shtil-1: See batch 2 Talwars > IN apparently confident engough to only back it up with AK630s rather than Kashtan or Barak.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Penguin said:


> Neither system very new, but kept up to date with new munitions (missiles, rockets)
> 
> RBU-6000 > complement to heavyweight torpedoes used for ASW on surface vessels (contrast NATO: 324mm lightweight ASW torps, no back up; ChinaL 324mm torpedoes with RL-ASW backup) > RBU-6000 is a close in anti-sub system that can also be used against incoming torpedoes (usefull feature).
> 
> Shtil-1: See batch 2 Talwars > IN apparently confident engough to only back it up with AK630s rather than Kashtan or Barak.



I thought the batch 2 talwars have Kashtan???

Edit - may be not. I'm surprised though. Maybe Barak is planned for a refit.


----------



## Gessler

notsuperstitious said:


> I thought the batch 2 talwars have Kashtan???
> 
> Edit - may be not. I'm surprised though. Maybe Barak is planned for a refit.



There is word that Kashtan does not work properly in the conditions in and around IOR. It was made keeping in mind possible engagements with NATO vessels in the Baltic Sea, Black Sea and some other places closer to the Arctic Circle.

Batch 2 of Talwar FFGs do not have Kashtan, only AK-630Ms.

The best defence compliment on any IN frigate has to be with the 3 x P-17 Shivalik-class FFGs. They have 24 x 9M317 Shtil, 32 x Barak-1 close-in SAMs and 2 x AK-630Ms.

@Penguin

I do not think the 9M317 series are very good at intercepting inbound sea-skimming ASCMs. Hence IN had to install VLS cells for Barak-1 SAMs for this purpose on the Shivalik. But installation of Barak-1 on Talwar-series was probably avoided due to the additional costs involved in modifying the superstructures to accommodate new VLS units.

But I believe Talwar's anti-ASCM SAM defences to be no worse than the HQ-16N(Chinese clone of 9M317ME), 32 of which equip PLAN's Type-054A Jiangkai-II FFGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> The best defence compliment on any IN frigate has to be with the 3 x P-17 Shivalik-class FFGs. They have 24 x 9M317 Shtil, 32 x Barak-1 close-in SAMs and 2 x AK-630Ms.



Yes, but take into account that the P17 Shivalik class frigate is pretty much the same size as the P15 Delhi class destroyer, which has 2x24 9M317, 4x8 Barak-1 and 2x AK 630.... Talwar class is 2/3 displacement of Shivalik class, and P16/16A is yet a little smaller!

As re. Kashtan, I would like to hear more details about the apparent problems as experienced by IN. What is the issue in IOR: heat, humidity? If so, what effect to the Kashtan? WHy? Is it the guns, the ammo supplyu system, the missiles, the missile storage or the missile reloader, or the radar or the optics, or the command module that is giving trouble?

It should be noted new Russian (project 22350) and Russian made export ships (e.g. to Vietnam) are getting Palma/Palash. Question is why. Kashtan systems in use are not being removed and replaced, though. 

Meanwhile, IN could have chosen to adopt that instead of Kashtan, and/or backfit to earlier Talwar's. But they have not done so. Question is again why.



Gessler said:


> I do not think the 9M317 series are very good at intercepting inbound sea-skimming ASCMs. Hence IN had to install VLS cells for Barak-1 SAMs for this purpose on the Shivalik. But installation of Barak-1 on Talwar-series was probably avoided due to the additional costs involved in modifying the superstructures to accommodate new VLS units.



Cost may be one factor, space another (where to put the Barak VLU's?). Moreover, it would require installation of at least 1, but more likely 2 Elta radar directors (where to put those, without interfering with the existing radars and radar illuminators?). Also, the Talwars initially had integration problems between the combat management and weapons systems, notably Shtil. Adding in yet another weapon system may cause new problems in this respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

@Penguin its a pleasure to learn from you. Is your biodata available on the forum if one wishes to trace back your knowledge to your professional career?


----------



## Penguin

> The visiting IN/DRDO delegation thereafter discovered that the Kashtan-Ms 9M311 missile was unable to engage sea-skimming targets at a distance below 1.5km (as opposed to the Barak-1s 500 metres) and its warhead weight was only 9kg, as opposed to the Barak-1s 22kg.


This would be a problem



> During prior price-cum-contractual negotiations Russia had vigorously objected to the INs requests for installing two key non-Russian systems--Barak-1 PDMS and an integrated platform management system of Canadian origin (from L-3 MAPPS) on board these FFGs, citing prohibitive systems integration costs and systems integration risks as being the main reasons. Consequently, Russias offer of the Kashtan-M CIWS, built by Tulamashzavod, was accepted without any rancour by both Navy HQ and the DRDO.


So, IN didn't really want Kashtan to begin with



> n May 2003, the MoD revealed that India planned to buy an additional 10 Barak-1 PDMS by 2008. Later the same year, between November 16 and 22, two Barak-1 missiles fired from INS Delhi failed to hit their targets twice in trials conducted off the coast of Mumbai. In both instances, the Barak-1s failed to intercept two Russia-built P-18 Termit anti-ship cruise missiles whose warheads had been deactivated and replaced with telemetry tracking electronics. Following detailed investigations, the failures were attributed to electro-magnetic interference problems (involving the EL/M-2221 STGR radar and the Delhis MR-90 Orekh illuminators used for the Shtil-1 area air defence system) that were later rectified


Barak 1 isn't infallable either. Also, this illustrates what may happen if you retrofit Barak 1 to he Talwars.

TRISHUL: The Indian Navy&#8217;s CIWS Saga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

notsuperstitious said:


> Is your biodata available on the forum if one wishes to trace back your knowledge to your professional career?



No. It remains a Riddle Wrapped In A Mystery Inside An Enigma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SR-91

Informative video of Kolkata class Destroyer.

@Abingdonboy @sancho any senior members.........IS THAT KOLKATA CLASS DESTROYER ,doesnt look like it but the guy who put the video up,claims it is.Check out @ 3.55


----------



## Gessler

SR-91 said:


> Informative video of Kolkata class Destroyer.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @sancho any senior members.........IS THAT KOLKATA CLASS DESTROYER ,doesnt look like it but the guy who put the video up,claims it is.Check out @ 3.55



That's not Kolk. That's an Israeli ship used in PR for MFSTAR radar: -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Penguin said:


> Yes, but take into account that the P17 Shivalik class frigate is pretty much the same size as the P15 Delhi class destroyer, which has 2x24 9M317, 4x8 Barak-1 and 2x AK 630.... Talwar class is 2/3 displacement of Shivalik class, and P16/16A is yet a little smaller!



Yes, P-17 is quite massive for a frigate. I have learnt that P-17A will displace about 6,700 tons, I don't
know if that's empty load or full load though.

I think with the implementation of Barak-2 on P-17A will render the Barak-1 useless. The B2 itself can
do anything B1 or pure anti-aircraft SAMs can do.

Do you think BrahMos-2 is needed for P-17A or BrahMos-1 with upgrades is enough? I'm asking because
I've been looking at some new anti-ASCM defences being developed in the West like the *MBDA SeaCeptor*.



> As re. Kashtan, I would like to hear more details about the apparent problems as experienced by IN. What is the issue in IOR: heat, humidity? If so, what effect to the Kashtan? WHy? Is it the guns, the ammo supplyu system, the missiles, the missile storage or the missile reloader, or the radar or the optics, or the command module that is giving trouble?
> 
> It should be noted new Russian (project 22350) and Russian made export ships (e.g. to Vietnam) are getting Palma/Palash. Question is why. Kashtan systems in use are not being removed and replaced, though.
> 
> Meanwhile, IN could have chosen to adopt that instead of Kashtan, and/or backfit to earlier Talwar's. But they have not done so. Question is again why.



The link you have posted above (TRISHUL blog) can you tell you everything about this problem, if it
hasn't done that already, that is.

You can post any question you have in the comments section of the latest running thread and the
blog owner (Prasun K. Sengupta) will eventually turn up to answer you.


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> The J-20- a compelty unproven aircraft built by a nation that has not at all displayed the know how to produce a VLO aircraft?
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure sir.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it as being as clear cut as that. But if it is so bror sure the F-35C is the way to go with a few Growlers thrown in.
> 
> Even the "Silent hornets" are not what the IN needs looking beyond 2022-5.



Its a clear cut fact. Navy wouldnt go for F-35 IMHO. Because they know that they can have a similar fighter in 2-3 years with better advantages, consider NFGFA. They will for sure operate a AWE, so V-22 osprey or E2D Haweye they have to buy. 

This is will be one of a kind of deal with USofA, dont be surprised if Uncla sam asks us to sign the CISMOA or LSA too. It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Penguin said:


> No. It remains a Riddle Wrapped In A Mystery Inside An Enigma.



That was a total giveaway mate!


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> Yes, P-17 is quite massive for a frigate. I have learnt that P-17A will displace about 6,700 tons, I don't
> know if that's empty load or full load though.


That's Kolkata class dsiplacement equivalent... So essentially, IN will have a GP type frigate with ASW emphasis and a GP type destroyer with AAW emphasis.



Gessler said:


> I think with the implementation of Barak-2 on P-17A will render the Barak-1 useless. The B2 itself can
> do anything B1 or pure anti-aircraft SAMs can do.


On large vessels, maybe, but smaller vessel might still (continue to ) use Barak 1. I can see eventually Barak I installed on some now on some larger ships being moved to other, smaller ships as Barak-8 comes available to those larger ships. Still, notably even USN uses ESSM and SM2 side by side (complementary capability + why wast a long range missile on a target that has already closed in to some extent). 



Gessler said:


> Do you think BrahMos-2 is needed for P-17A or BrahMos-1 with upgrades is enough? I'm asking because I've been looking at some new anti-ASCM defences being developed in the West like the *MBDA SeaCeptor*.





> "I think we will need about five years to develop the *first fully-functional prototype* (of the hypersonic missile). We have already carried out a series of lab tests at the speed of 6.5 Mach," said Sivathanu Pillai, Chief Executive Officer of the Russian-Indian joint venture Brahmos Aerospace.


Joint Russia-India missile to be ready by 2017 | NDTV.com



> "We have the guidelines and technology to make Hypersonic missile. However, tests have to be conducted for configuring with the propulsion and the engine and flight tested, which would take at least five years," Pillai said.


BrahMos 2 Hypersonic Missile to be ready in five years - Economic Times

Said in 2012 > 2017 first prototype > 

Considering that P-800 Oniks development reportedly started in 1983. By way of an advanced seeker and very high speed, it was intended to defeat the most formidable USN anti-missile defenses, namely the AN/SLQ-35(V)5 Sidekick EW system and RIM-116 RAM point-defense missile. In 1991 the project was put on semi-hiatus due to the post-Soviet financial crisis. An inert prototype was displayed at an arms expo in 1993. It was only in 1999 that the design was declared ready for service and not until 2001 were actual live missiles issued to frontline units. 

The BrahMos has been developed as a joint venture between the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) of India and the Federal State Unitary Enterprise NPO Mashinostroyenia (NPOM) of Russia under BrahMos Aerospace. BrahMos was first test-fired on 12 June 2001. Since late 2004, the missile has undergone several tests from variety of platforms. The vertical launch of BrahMos was conducted on 18 December 2008. On 21 March 2010, BrahMos was test-fired and struck a free-floating ship. On 7 October 2012, the Indian Navy successfully test-fired BrahMos from the guided missile frigate INS Teg. The submarine-launched variant of Brahmos was test fired successfully for the first time from a submerged pontoon on 20 March 2013. 


In March this year, India and Russia held talks to jointly develop the hypersonic cruise missile and agreed on a general outline of the design. It was decided that a joint working group will be created to chalk out the parameters of the missile in cooperation with developers and their respective contribution. So, considering the history of Oniks as well as Brahmos I, it may well be that the first OPERATIONAL Brahmos II will not be forthcoming for 5+5 years (2022). The first P17A meanwhile is planned for 2015... so, it will initially have to use Brahmos 1. Brahmos II may be needed to defeat future defences, including directed energy weapons (as with armor versus missile, it is a cycle of threat and counter)



Gessler said:


> That's not Kolk. That's an Israeli ship used in PR for MFSTAR radar: -



SAAR V to be precise.



notsuperstitious said:


> That was a total giveaway mate!



Darn, and I'll have to kill anyone who figures it out....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gessler

INS Chakra on an outing -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gessler said:


> INS Chakra on an outing -



AHHH. Great to see the Shark on the prowl.


----------



## sasi

Off topic-Japan
the DDH183 Izumo












Japan Maritime Self Defense Force Unveils Newest Helicopter Destroyer DDH183 Izumo - YouTube
huge upper deck! (F-35?).


----------



## SRP

http://www.change.org/en-IN/petitio...craft-carrier-ins-vikrant-from-gettin-scraped
 
please sign the cause


----------



## Gessler

sasi said:


> huge upper deck! (F-35?).



I don't think Japan has signed up for any F-35Cs...or have they?

Izumo is likely to house helos of various types (may include V-22 Osprey variants in future) for a long
time to come - by then maybe Japan will develop it's own VTOL version of ATD-X.


----------



## sasi

Gessler said:


> I don't think Japan has signed up for any F-35Cs...or have they?
> 
> Izumo is likely to house helos of various types (may include V-22 Osprey variants in future) for a long
> time to come - by then maybe Japan will develop it's own VTOL version of ATD-X.



No. They want f-35A. But they can buy f-35B VOTOL to operate in LHD or they come handy when they work with US marine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAC-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007

P-28

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## by78

Not sure if these have been uploaded before, but it seems the hull isn't quite finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

by78 said:


> Not sure if these have been uploaded before, but it seems the hull isn't quite finished.



With the past and recent accident on IN submarines; Will the IN chief tooked the deal away from Local Shipyard because of Delays as well as because of Quality to the French who might be able to deliver them 6 SSKs in 5 years on war footings.

Also another 6 U-214 or Amur from Russia directly???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iggy

What are our options to replace our destroyed submarine? I think we should go for more Scorpions.. This time ask France to build it.. So that they can deliver it in time.. Its sad that it was one of the relatively new submarine that is destroyed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

seiko said:


> What are our options to replace our destroyed submarine? I think we should go for more Scorpions.. This time ask France to build it.. So that they can deliver it in time.. Its sad that it was one of the relatively new submarine that is destroyed..



it will be costly..how about leasing some kilos from russia? 
it will happen fast.
Also this is a temp problem for navy so it is a good solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Agent_47 said:


> it will be costly..how about leasing some kilos from russia?
> it will happen fast.
> Also this is a temp problem for navy so it is a good solution.



I think many of there submarines are older than us.. We will be going for follow on orders any way.. May be French can deliver scorpions on right time.. Thus we can get new submarines and can solve the number crunch to an extent..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

INS Brahmaputra on a visit to Russia -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


>



Is the structure on top of the carrier , bridge being assembled ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

kurup said:


> Is the structure on top of the carrier , bridge being assembled ???



Yes, but I think it has been there right since when the ship was launched, but yeah, it appears a bit more
prominent now.

An ex-IN officer in another forum told me that the Island superstructure is almost completed, and
that it could be fixed into place on the deck as soon as the 2 aircraft-lift elevators are installed on the
side, I think it has something to do with the island's base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


> Yes, but I think it has been there right since when the ship was launched, but yeah, it appears a bit more
> prominent now.
> 
> An ex-IN officer in another forum told me that the *Island superstructure is almost completed*, and
> that it could be fixed into place on the deck as soon as the 2 aircraft-lift elevators are installed on the
> side, I think it has something to do with the island's base.



It was completed as early as 2009 . There are pictures of it posted in this forum also .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

kurup said:


> It was completed as early as 2009 . There are pictures of it posted in this forum also .



Yeah, I've seen that picture of the bridge windshield and all that, but it wasn't "completed"
back then, only the outer shell was done, all the inside systems were recently installed, and some
critical components can only be installed after the whole structure is attached to the deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

Naval Air: Indian P-8I Goes To Work



August 31, 2013: India received the first of 24 P-8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft in May, and that aircraft is now being flown around to various naval air bases that it expects to operate from. This includes the naval air base in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, where P-8Is would be able to watch the three main Chinese trade routes through the Indian Ocean.

In the last three years India has increased its P-8I order from 8 to 24 aircraft. Only 12 are actually on order, but the admirals expect the performance of the P-8I to convince the government to pay for another twelve. Two years ago the navy was allowed to buy another 4 P-8Is, largely in response to growing Chinese naval activity in the Indian Ocean. 5 years ago India ordered its initial 8 U.S. P-8s, for about $220 million each. The growing expense of maintaining their existing Russian Tu-142M reconnaissance aircraft, and the need for a more capable recon aircraft, led to that initial order. The first P-8I will arrive ahead of schedule.

What has made the Indian admirals so enthusiastic about an aircraft that first flew 4 years ago and is remarkably similar in terms of the equipment and techniques to the half century old P-3s it replaces? Arguably the most successful maritime patrol aircraft ever, the P-3 experience, and some of the same gear were merged with the equally admired Boeing 737 air transport to create the P-8, and that aircraft has exceeded expectations.

The Indian decision to switch to U.S. maritime recon aircraft was rather recent. 6 years ago India received another Russian built Tu-142 maritime reconnaissance aircraft. Beginning in 1988, when it received 3 of these aircraft, India has bought more until it had a fleet of 8 in service. The Tu-142, which was introduced in the 1970s, is the maritime patrol version of the Tu-95 heavy bomber. The Tu-95 aircraft entered service over half a century ago and is expected to remain in service, along with the Tu-142 variant, for another 3 decades. Over 500 Tu-95s were built and it is the largest and fastest turboprop aircraft in service. Russia still maintains a force of 60 Tu-95s but has dozens in storage, which can be restored to service as either a bomber or a Tu-142.

India required aircraft like these for patrolling the vast India ocean waters that surround the subcontinent. India wanted to upgrade the electronics on its Tu-142s but has been put off by the high price, and low performance, of what the Russians offered. There was also some question of whether the Russians could meet their schedule and cost assurances. Then the P-8 was noted and the U.S. was willing to provide a customized (to Indian needs) version at a price the Indians could justify. Other navies in the region that used the P-3 were enthusiastic about the P-8 as a worthy successor to the reliable and effective P-3. The U.S. and Indian navies will both receive the new American P-8 maritime reconnaissance aircraft at about the same time. The Indians P-8Is are slightly different than the P-8A the Americans will use.

The P-8 Poseidon is based on the widely used Boeing 737 airliner. Although the Boeing 737 based P-8A is a two engine jet, compared to the four engine turboprop P-3, it is a more capable plane. The P-8A has 23 percent more floor space than the P-3 and is larger (38 meter/118 foot wingspan, versus 32.25 meter/100 foot) and heavier (83 tons versus 61). Most other characteristics are the same. Both can stay in the air about 10 hours per sortie. Speed is different. Cruise speed for the 737 is 910 kilometers an hour, versus 590 for the P-3. This makes it possible for the P-8A to get to a patrol area faster, which is a major advantage when chasing down subs first spotted by distant sonar arrays or satellites. However, the P-3 can carry more weapons (9 tons versus 5.6). This is less of a factor as the weapons (torpedoes, missiles, mines, sonobouys) are lighter and more effective today and that trend continues. Both carry the same size crew of 10-11 pilots and equipment operators. Both aircraft carry search radar and various other sensors.

The 737 has, like the P-3, been equipped with hard points on the wings for torpedoes or missiles. The B-737 is a more modern design and has been used successfully since the 1960s by commercial aviation. Navy aviators are confident that it will be as reliable as the P-3. The P-3 was based on the Electra civilian airliner that first flew in 1954, although only 170 were built, plus 600 P-3s. About 40 Electras are still in service. The Boeing 737 first flew in 1965, and over 5,000 have been built. The P-8A will be the first 737 designed with a bomb bay and four wing racks for weapons. The P-8 costs about $275 million each.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

Indian Naval Aviation: Indigenous N-LCA Advances, Pilot Training Expands | Defense Media Network


Indian Naval Aviation: Indigenous N-LCA Advances, Pilot Training Expands


----------



## Gessler

MiG-29K squadron with it's servicemen -

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

sudhir007 said:


> P-28


This is where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Penguin said:


> This is where?



Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) docks in Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Mig - 29K Night Flight testing on Vik.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> Mig - 29K Night Flight testing on Vik.



GREAT VID!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

What are the options for IN 4-6 LPD and 4-6 LHD procurement from EU and USA???

Describe in details....


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Check this out -







Some "artist" from Wikipedia has drawn up what he thinks P-17A FFG will look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Check this out -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "artist" from Wikipedia has drawn up what he thinks P-17A FFG will look like.


Why not just stick to the official render:


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Penguin you had asked for proof the INS VIKRAMDITYA would have the BARAK-2 SAM system installed on it:




> On the absence of an air defence system (long range surface-to-air missile or LR-SAM) on the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, he said while the carrier was being refurbished, the price of a few systems was not agreeable to the Indian side, which wanted &#8216;some systems reduced&#8217;.
> 
> &#8220;They kept it for a later date. Once the carrier is handed over to India, it is their decision to integrate any systems on the platform,&#8221; he said acidly.
> 
> To a question on India&#8217;s plan to retrofit the vessel with Barak 8 being jointly developed by India and Israel, he said Russia being the makers of the vessel would be in the loop while the retrofitting would be done. Mr. Komardin reeled out figures like 3,000 defence contractors visiting India last year alone to fulfil the over 50 contracts the country currently had in India.]



Russian pooh-poohs MMRCA negotiations - The Hindu: Mobile Edition


----------



## Gessler




----------



## Gessler

Vikramaditya with Kuznetsov -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DEMI GOD

which is other aircraft carrier ..d second one is it kunz...


----------



## Gessler

^^Yes it's Russian Navy's Kuznetsov.


----------



## he-man

Abingdonboy said:


> @Penguin you had asked for proof the INS VIKRAMDITYA would have the BARAK-2 SAM system installed on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian pooh-poohs MMRCA negotiations - The Hindu: Mobile Edition



barak -8 will be ready for fitting in 2017-18

before that vikramaditya is totally useless

how will it defend itself??with shtill or barak-1??

useless carrier till 2018


----------



## lepziboy

When was this? Its INS Sahyadri, with PLAN vessel and JS HMNZS Te Mana


----------



## RPK

*Fire mishap at India`s sole aircraft carrier INS Viraat*

New Delhi: A fire mishap took place on the India's lone aircraft carrier INS Viraat last week off the coast of Mumbai. However, no one was reported injured in the incident. 

The Indian Navy confirmed the incident and said that it was a minor fire mishap that was caused in the aircraft's air conditioning system. 



The sole aircraft carrier of the country has completed 26 years of its service with the Indian Navy. 

The ship underwent last major modernisation and life enhancement refit in 2008-09, which gave it a life extension of a few more years. 

Born in November 1959 as HMS Hermes, INS Viraat is also one of the longest serving aircraft carrier in the history of naval operations anywhere in the world. 

Last month, submarine INS Sindhurakshak suffered heavy casualties after series of explosions killed 18 members of its crew and partially submerged the ship. 

(With PTI Inputs)


----------



## RPK

lepziboy said:


> When was this? Its INS Sahyadri, with PLAN vessel and JS HMNZS Te Mana








A skiff from Indian frigate Sahyadri comes to Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy destroyer Qingdao during a marine security exercise held in the Jervis Bay, east Australia, Sept. 30, 2013. Warships from 11 countries arrived at Jarvis Bay to take part in a marine security exercise held during the enlarged meeting of ASEAN Defense Ministers on Sunday. The exercise would last till Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)






Soldiers of Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy destroyer Qingdao aboard to check the Indian frigate Sahyadri during a marine security exercise held in the Jervis Bay, east Australia, Sept. 30, 2013. Warships from 11 countries arrived at Jarvis Bay to take part in a marine security exercise held during the enlarged meeting of ASEAN Defense Ministers on Sunday. The exercise would last till Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

^^


> *MiG-29K with 4 fuel drop tanks*


----------



## Gessler




----------



## Gessler

*PROJECT SEABIRD* - The large up-scaling of INS Karwar naval base, the home of the Vikramaditya and
most of it's Battle Group -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> Why not just stick to the official render:



Official render is more accurate in depicting a SSM targeting radar atop the bridge (rather than a gun)



he-man said:


> barak -8 will be ready for fitting in 2017-18
> 
> before that vikramaditya is totally useless
> 
> how will it defend itself??with shtill or barak-1??
> 
> useless carrier till 2018



Like its predecessor, with Barak 1 and AK630. Carrier defence is the role of the escorting ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> @Penguin you had asked for proof the INS VIKRAMDITYA would have the BARAK-2 SAM system installed on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian pooh-poohs MMRCA negotiations - The Hindu: Mobile Edition





> Russian pooh-poohs MMRCA negotiations
> September 26, 2013 , By S. Anandan | 2 comments
> Victor M. Komardin, deputy chief of Russian defence export agency Rosoboronexport, has insinuated that the long-pending medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) deal for procurement of 126 fighters for the Indian Air Force (IAF) is unlikely to be inked before the general elections next year.
> 
> Addressing the media at the ongoing Namexpo (Naval and Maritime Expo) here on Tuesday, Mr. Komardin derisively commented that while contract negotiations between buyer (Air Force, in this case) and the lowest bidder (French company Dassault, which makes Rafale fighter aircraft) would normally witness the buyer asking for further lowering of price, the MMRCA negotiations saw the price almost double.
> 
> What does this mean? he asked, and said not even a finger will move [to sign the deal] till the general elections are over.
> 
> Ready in next 5 years
> 
> Mr. Komardin also said that the fifth generation fighter aircraft being jointly developed by India and Russia would be ready in the next five years, obviating the need for a less-capable fourth-generation aircraft India was poised to buy through the MMRCA deal.
> 
> He said Russia always believed in the politics of friendship and rated relationships over economics.
> 
> To a question, he said defence requirements of India had grown over the years, forcing it to look for other suppliers and partners. Meanwhile, we are limited by our huge internal orders too, he said, blaming the media for portraying Russia in poor light.
> 
> There was a rise in Russias export to India, but the rate of growth was not as much as it had been 15 years ago.
> 
> Price tag not agreeable
> 
> _On the absence of an air defence system (long range surface-to-air missile or LR-SAM) on the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, he said while the carrier was being refurbished, the price of a few systems was not agreeable to the Indian side, which wanted some systems reduced.
> _
> They kept it for a later date. Once the carrier is handed over to India, it is their decision to integrate any systems on the platform, he said acidly.
> 
> To a question on Indias plan to retrofit the vessel with Barak 8 being jointly developed by India and Israel, he said Russia being the makers of the vessel would be in the loop while the retrofitting would be done. Mr. Komardin reeled out figures like 3,000 defence contractors visiting India last year alone to fulfil the over 50 contracts the country currently had in India.
> 
> On the status of the Multi-Role Transport Aircraft, developed by the Russian United Aircraft Corporation-Transport Aircraft and Indian Hindustan Aeronautics Limited under a Joint Venture, he said the project would take time to fructify as bureaucracy made processes cumbersome and difficult.



This is the text of the link. IMHO it only refers to the refraining from installing Kashtan. I do not see any reference to Barak-8. If that were to be installed, I wonder seriously where the launchers would go and also where the MFSTAR radar required for missile guiance would go.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> This is the text of the link. IMHO it only refers to the refraining from installing Kashtan. I do not see any reference to Barak-8. If that were to be installed, I wonder seriously where the launchers would go and also where the MFSTAR radar required for missile guiance would go.



I had already addressed these specific questions for your benefit sir a while back. 

The FC radar for the BARAK-8 on the Viky won't be the full EL/M-2248 Multi-Function Surveillance and Threat Alert Radar (MF-STAR) as on the IAC-1 and P-17/A and P-15A. Rather the EL/M-2258/ALPHA (Advanced Lightweight Phased Array Radar) S-band active phased-array radar will be employed by the Viky and be mounted in here:


















The "ALPHA":


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> I had already addressed these specific questions for your benefit sir a while back.
> 
> The FC radar for the BARAK-8 on the Viky won't be the full EL/M-2248 Multi-Function Surveillance and Threat Alert Radar (MF-STAR) as on the IAC-1 and P-17/A and P-15A. Rather the EL/M-2258/ALPHA (Advanced Lightweight Phased Array Radar) S-band active phased-array radar will be employed by the Viky and be mounted in here:



Alpha is like Smart-S mk2. Only if Barak 8 is active radar seeker on the missile will the above suffice. (in other words, if ARH then no dedicated (additional) FC radar is needed. I still don't see where the missiles/launchers would go. Barak 8 is 4,5m long, so a VL launcher would need that plus a little, 2 decks depth essentially. In addition to sufficient deck area, that is (which I would take to be at least 2x8 and more likely 4x8 for any installation to be worthwhile). I'm assuming similar dimensions for the 8-cells VLU as for Mk41. Where to fit?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


> Alpha is like Smart-S mk2. Only if Barak 8 is active radar seeker on the missile will the above suffice. (in other words, if ARH then no dedicated (additional) FC radar is needed. I still don't see where the missiles/launchers would go. Barak 8 is 4,5m long, so a VL launcher would need that plus a little, 2 decks depth essentially. In addition to sufficient deck area, that is (which I would take to be at least 2x8 and more likely 4x8 for any installation to be worthwhile). I'm assuming similar dimensions for the 8-cells VLU as for Mk41. Where to fit?



I'm inclined to go with that assessment. Under-deck space for a VLS is only available for'd or aft of the Island. That will become clear only at the first long refit.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

We have all seen pics of Indian warships a million times. 

But it would be really cool if someone can post pictures of the *insides of Indian warships*. Anyone ?


----------



## Gessler

Shankranthi said:


> We have all seen pics of Indian warships a million times.
> 
> But it would be really cool if someone can post pictures of the *insides of Indian warships*. Anyone ?



These are some pictures from P-17 Shivalik interiors -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

P-15A DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Gessler said:


> P-15A DDG



Good, the main sensor mast is up, still pissed about not incorporating the Ran-40l radar as the ASR though- they'll be part of the standard fitment from the P-15Bs apparently.
@Capt.Popeye Still can't figure out why we didn't opt for simple COGAG and ditch the diesel engines (Bergen ones), would have created enough space for some good firepower additions on the ship?


----------



## RPK

Russian Mig-29K fighter jets are going to operate from INS &#8220;Vikramaditya&#8221;, the carrier once part of the Soviet Navy, purchased by the Indian Navy in 2004.

The carrier is conducting its final operational tests, including day and night take off and landing practice by a Russian Mig-29K.


New images of the trials have been released, some of those are quite cool as the one showing the takeoff of the naval Fulcrum from the aircraft carrier at dusk taken from a camera located between the engines, on the tailhook.

They remind a famous scene of Top Gun shot from a flying F-14 Tomcat.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Good, the main sensor mast is up, still pissed about not incorporating the Ran-40l radar as the ASR though- they'll be part of the standard fitment from the P-15Bs apparently.
> @Capt.Popeye Still can't figure out why we didn't opt for simple COGAG and ditch the diesel engines (Bergen ones), would have created enough space for some good firepower additions on the ship?



There is a reason why the IN has opted for the CODAG configuration. First of all; its economy, both in the cost of acquisition as well as cost of operation. In that respect Diesels are far ahead of GTs. While Steam Turbines are somewhere in-between. That is one reason why the Chinese went with Steam on their Sovremmnys.

Also one point to note is that Diesels are easier to maintain; in the sense that they need unitary maintenance, which if it is done as part of a PMS then 'outages' or 'down-time' can be minimised and most of all, predicted and planned.

Lastly; warships do not need to operate at full speed (or flank speed) all the time, so while cruising for long periods on patrol or on station, the Diesels work very well to do just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

Capt.Popeye said:


> There is a reason why the IN has opted for the CODAG configuration. First of all; its economy, both in the cost of acquisition as well as cost of operation. In that respect Diesels are far ahead of GTs. While Steam Turbines are somewhere in-between. That is one reason why the Chinese went with Steam on their Sovremmnys.
> 
> Also one point to note is that Diesels are easier to maintain; in the sense that they need unitary maintenance, which if it is done as part of a PMS then 'outages' or 'down-time' can be minimised and most of all, predicted and planned.
> 
> Lastly; warships do not need to operate at full speed (or flank speed) all the time, so while cruising for long periods on patrol or on station, the Diesels work very well to do just that.



That's right. The advantages of diesels are,

1) Great fuel economy - large low and medium-speed diesels have a fuel burn of less than 120 grams/bhp-hr, in contrast the most advanced gas turbines, the Rolls-Royce WR-21's on the UK's Type 45 destroyers, incorporating compressor intercooling and exhaust gas heat recuperation have a fuel burn of 142 - 145 gms/bhp-hr.

2) Extreme reliability and ruggedness - although marine gas turbines have come a long way, diesels are still more reliable. Also, their wide commercial use means there are many places/ports that can repair them.

3) Low cost - diesels are the lowest cost marine powerplants, with high-speed diesels being cheapest with best power-to-weight ratio followed by medium-speed diesels and lastly by low-speed diesels. Those figures are reversed for reliability.

4) Ability to burn a wide range of fuels - marine diesels can burn the lowest-grade residuals available on the market, even those with massive sulfur content, that no other engine will tolerate.

5) Great part-load performance - diesels can operate well over a wide range of engine speeds and do not suffer large decreases in performance or economy when operating at part load.

Diesel Disadvantages:

1) Weight and size - they are the heaviest prime movers - large 2 stroke low speed diesels are often heavier than some frigates >3000 tons per engine

2) Low power per unit mass/volume - they occupy large space and deliver relatively little power for their size - especially as the engine speed (RPM) goes down - furthermore unlike gas turbines, power increase does not scale as much with increases in weight and size.

3) Noise and vibration - diesel engines are relatively noisier and shake more than their gas turbine counterparts, they often have unfortunate harmonics that generate sympathetic vibrations in the hull and propeller systems. However IN has used Rubber mountings to address this particular disadvantage.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

sudhir007 said:


>



I am 100% sure that IN really loves these Frigates.....


----------



## Gessler

Prasun Sengupta reports IN now plans to fit P-15 Delhi DDGs with BrahMos Block-I ASCMs, Barak-2 SAMs
and the same MF-STAR AESA radar as on P-15A in the planned SLEP upgrade.

It was thought previously that P-15 SLEP will only consist of BrahMos replacing Kh-35E and the
VLS-launched 9M317ME replacing arm-launched 9M317s it currently has, while the radar stays the same.

The new upgrade will keep P-15 as a very relevant destroyer in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Gessler said:


> Prasun Sengupta reports IN now plans to fit P-15 Delhi DDGs with BrahMos Block-I ASCMs, Barak-2 SAMs
> and the same MF-STAR AESA radar as on P-15A in the planned SLEP upgrade.
> 
> It was thought previously that P-15 SLEP will only consist of BrahMos replacing Kh-35E and the
> VLS-launched 9M317ME replacing arm-launched 9M317s it currently has, while the radar stays the same.
> 
> The new upgrade will keep P-15 as a very relevant destroyer in the future.



Hmmm..sounds interesting. But is there enough below-deck space underneath the forward Shtil station for a VLS module for Barak-8? Although a change in the ASR during the SLEP, along with the MF-STAR and Baraks would indeed ensure the relevance of the platform for a good amount of time. 

Any more details?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Hmmm..sounds interesting. But is there enough below-deck space underneath the forward Shtil station for a VLS module for Barak-8? Although a change in the ASR during the SLEP, along with the MF-STAR and Baraks would indeed ensure the relevance of the platform for a good amount of time.
> 
> Any more details?



There is already a Magazine Compt. below the Launcher. The VLS module can be accommodated there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> Hmmm..sounds interesting. But is there enough below-deck space underneath the forward Shtil station for a VLS module for Barak-8? Although a change in the ASR during the SLEP, along with the MF-STAR and Baraks would indeed ensure the relevance of the platform for a good amount of time.
> 
> Any more details?



I have drawn up a rough sketch in Paint to depict what I think would be the outcome -







The Shtil arm-launchers make use of a good deal of below-deck space to store their ready-to-launch rounds of the 9M317 missile (only 1 round can be carried on the launcher at a time). The removal of the Shtil system will free up all that space. In addition, structural modification to a certain extent is again possible and cannot be ruled out (especially given the fact P-15 could be modified to accommodate the the twin Barak-I VLS units (storing 32 missiles total) in the middle of the ship.

The area around the arm-launcher in the rear of P-15 has quite a large space there.

However, there are still some unanswered questions regarding the upgrade -

1) What will happen to the 32 Barak-1 missiles? Will they be retained on the lines of SM-3 and ESSM operating side by side? Or will they be thrown away because the new P-15A design dictates that a ship with Barak-II no longer needs Barak-I (the Barak-1s were added because IN thought 9M317 wasn't so good at intercepting sea-skimmers, which are only detected at close range. Barak-II is designed to have superior performance against both high-flyers and sea-skimmers)?

2) Any RCS-reduction measures in the offing? I don't think it would be a very feasible upgrade WRT to RCS because P-15 was never designed to be low-observable from the outset, but it does not hurt to know IF there will be any form of methods employed to reduce radar, infra-red & acoustic signature of the ship?

I have some more questions that are still waiting for answers in my mind, I will ask the said analyst about the same soon...and let PDF members know the same.

Also, I request TTs like you and others that are in touch with IN to do their research from their side as well and see if they can dig up something about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> There is already a Magazine Compt. below the Launcher. The VLS module can be accommodated there.



Well PSK also states that the RAN-40L will go up on the Delhi class during the SLEP. That's a bit weird, considering that even the Kolkata class doesn't use the Selex sensor. He adds that the MF-STPAR/Barak-8 and RAN combo will be standard fitment on the P-17As too, think that's accurate?


----------



## Dillinger

Gessler said:


> I have drawn up a rough sketch in Paint to depict what I think would be the outcome -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shtil arm-launchers make use of a good deal of below-deck space to store their ready-to-launch rounds of the 9M317 missile (only 1 round can be carried on the launcher at a time). The removal of the Shtil system will free up all that space. In addition, structural modification to a certain extent is again possible and cannot be ruled out (especially given the fact P-15 could be modified to accommodate the the twin Barak-I VLS units (storing 32 missiles total) in the middle of the ship.
> 
> The area around the arm-launcher in the rear of P-15 has quite a large space there.
> 
> However, there are still some unanswered questions regarding the upgrade -
> 
> 1) What will happen to the 32 Barak-1 missiles? Will they be retained on the lines of SM-3 and ESSM operating side by side? Or will they be thrown away because the new P-15A design dictates that a ship with Barak-II no longer needs Barak-I (the Barak-1s were added because IN thought 9M317 wasn't so good at intercepting sea-skimmers, which are only detected at close range. Barak-II is designed to have superior performance against both high-flyers and sea-skimmers)?
> 
> 2) Any RCS-reduction measures in the offing? I don't think it would be a very feasible upgrade WRT to RCS because P-15 was never designed to be low-observable from the outset, but it does not hurt to know IF there will be any form of methods employed to reduce radar, infra-red & acoustic signature of the ship?
> 
> I have some more questions that are still waiting for answers in my mind, I will ask the said analyst about the same soon...and let PDF members know the same.
> 
> Also, I request TTs like you and others that are in touch with IN to do their research from their side as well and see if they can dig up something about this.




See the number game has been killing me. I don't even know how many 8s the kolkata class carries, wiki puts it at 64 for a combo of both barak-1s and 8s with no specification for the break up between the two.

So first someone needs to tell me how many 8s are going on the Kolkata and then whether the 1s will be fitted on it too?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Well PSK also states that the RAN-40L will go up on the Delhi class during the SLEP. That's a bit weird, considering that even the Kolkata class doesn't use the Selex sensor. He adds that the MF-STPAR/Barak-8 and RAN combo will be standard fitment on the P-17As too, think that's accurate?



I do not go by what PSK says; in any case he is not even correct all the time. He annotated the picture of Vikramaditya with some thing that he called the LORAN. That is actually the TACAN, not the same thing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> I do not go by what PSK says; in any case he is not even correct all the time. He annotated the picture of Vikramaditya with some thing that he called the LORAN. That is actually the TACAN, not the same thing at all.



That was quite odd actually since LORAN systems have been out of use for a while now. I actually asked him about it, mentioning that LORAN wasn't used anymore but he insisted that it was going to be used on the Vikramaditya.


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> See the number game has been killing me. I don't even know how many 8s the kolkata class carries, wiki puts it at 64 for a combo of both barak-1s and 8s with no specification for the break up between the two.
> 
> So first someone needs to tell me how many 8s are going on the Kolkata and then whether the 1s will be fitted on it too?



I think it's more like 16 BrahMos and 48 Barak-2s.

I positively don't think ships with -2 need -1 anymore. Not because PSK says so but because it is
all over the net that -2 has better close-range interception capability than -1 (500 m minimum distance
compared to -1's 1000-meter minimum).

I also think -1 is getting quite 'old' now. No new upgrade in sight whatsoever.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gessler said:


> I have drawn up a rough sketch in Paint to depict what I think would be the outcome -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shtil arm-launchers make use of a good deal of below-deck space to store their ready-to-launch rounds of the 9M317 missile (only 1 round can be carried on the launcher at a time). The removal of the Shtil system will free up all that space. In addition, structural modification to a certain extent is again possible and cannot be ruled out (especially given the fact P-15 could be modified to accommodate the the twin Barak-I VLS units (storing 32 missiles total) in the middle of the ship.
> 
> The area around the arm-launcher in the rear of P-15 has quite a large space there.
> 
> However, there are still some unanswered questions regarding the upgrade -
> 
> 1) What will happen to the 32 Barak-1 missiles? Will they be retained on the lines of SM-3 and ESSM operating side by side? Or will they be thrown away because the new P-15A design dictates that a ship with Barak-II no longer needs Barak-I (the Barak-1s were added because IN thought 9M317 wasn't so good at intercepting sea-skimmers, which are only detected at close range. Barak-II is designed to have superior performance against both high-flyers and sea-skimmers)?
> 
> 2) Any RCS-reduction measures in the offing? I don't think it would be a very feasible upgrade WRT to RCS because P-15 was never designed to be low-observable from the outset, but it does not hurt to know IF there will be any form of methods employed to reduce radar, infra-red & acoustic signature of the ship?
> 
> I have some more questions that are still waiting for answers in my mind, I will ask the said analyst about the same soon...and let PDF members know the same.
> 
> Also, I request TTs like you and others that are in touch with IN to do their research from their side as well and see if they can dig up something about this.



I do not claim to know what the IN thinks about what the IN thinks wrt the points that you have raised; but some thoughts in response from my side:
1. Replacing the Shtil launchers with Barak MR/LRSAM VLS modules is very doable.
2. No reason to discard the Barak 1 systems at all, space is not at a premium; so no reason to junk them.
3. No major RCS mitigation measures seem possible or practical.
4. Other 'Signature Reduction' measures are very doable most of all the acuostic measures and (imo) infra-red measures. Very practicable and affordable to work on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Capt.Popeye said:


> I do not claim to know what the IN thinks about what the IN thinks wrt the points that you have raised; but some thoughts in response from my side:
> 1. Replacing the Shtil launchers with Barak MR/LRSAM VLS modules is very doable.
> 2. No reason to discard the Barak 1 systems at all, space is not at a premium; so no reason to junk them.
> 3. No major RCS mitigation measures seem possible or practical.
> 4. Other 'Signature Reduction' measures are very doable most of all the acuostic measures and (imo) infra-red measures. Very practicable and affordable to work on that.



I think the new upgrade could make Delhi somewhat comparable to USN Ticonderoga.

Or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## Dillinger

Gessler said:


> I think the new upgrade could make Delhi somewhat comparable to USN Ticonderoga.
> 
> Or am I being too optimistic?



Ticonderoga in terms of sensors, the MF-STAR is as good as the AEGIS but the armament on the Tics is a whole different thing.



Capt.Popeye said:


> I do not claim to know what the IN thinks about what the IN thinks wrt the points that you have raised; but some thoughts in response from my side:
> 1. Replacing the Shtil launchers with Barak MR/LRSAM VLS modules is very doable.
> 2. No reason to discard the Barak 1 systems at all, space is not at a premium; so no reason to junk them.
> 3. No major RCS mitigation measures seem possible or practical.
> 4. Other 'Signature Reduction' measures are very doable most of all the acuostic measures and (imo) infra-red measures. Very practicable and affordable to work on that.



In that case wouldn't the Shivaliks have been better candidates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> Ticonderoga in terms of sensors, the MF-STAR is as good as the AEGIS but the armament on the Tichs is a whole different thing.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case wouldn't the Shivaliks have been better candidates?



I think by the time Shivaliks come in for their first major MLU, they will be upgraded with all the same
stuff as on the newer P-17As currently under development. Barak-IIs and MF-STAR are a must for
all major surface combatants of IN in future.

Secondly, I think P-17A should get BrahMos-II after it becomes available (P-15B will get it first).


----------



## Dillinger

@Gessler my dream has always been that someone would get up a naval variant of one of our ABM interceptors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> @Gessler my dream has always been that someone would get up a naval variant of one of our ABM interceptors.



Yes, a specialized ABM ship should accompany each CBG.


----------



## Dillinger

@Capt.Popeye What do you think? Would a 7.5 meter long AAD interceptor be suitable for deployment on a surface combatant like the Kolkatas? We'd need a platform larger than the P-15As to accommodate a reasonable number of such interceptors along with the standard fitment of 16 ASMs and 48 Baraks, no?


----------



## Gessler

Shivalik-class frigate INS Sahyadri on a visit to Australia






INS Sunayna, the 2nd Saryu-class Offshore Patrol Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

at a snail's pace as usual。


----------



## Nishan_101

Gessler said:


> Shivalik-class frigate INS Sahyadri on a visit to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Sunayna, the 2nd Saryu-class Offshore Patrol Vessel



It seems that IN loves those Russian Frigates....


----------



## gslv mk3

Nishan_101 said:


> It seems that IN loves those Russian Frigates....



Its a Shivalik class,Indian made frigate,not the Talwar class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

gslv mk3 said:


> Its a Shivalik class,Indian made frigate,not the Talwar class.



So what about Talwar Class will IN order more....


----------



## Gessler

Pictures from recently conducted "Defence of Gujarat" naval combat exercise -





_Delhi-class DDG





Talwar and Brahmaputra-class FFGs_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Nishan_101 said:


> So what about Talwar Class will IN order more....



So far 6 Talwar frigates are inducted, 3 more will come.


----------



## Nishan_101

Gessler said:


> So far 6 Talwar frigates are inducted, 3 more will come.



So what about any new Destroyers, Frigates, Corvettes, FAC from Russia or EU other than their own products...?


----------



## Gessler

Nishan_101 said:


> So what about any new Destroyers, Frigates, Corvettes, FAC from Russia or EU other than their own products...?



There could be a ToT with a European country for design of 16 light corvettes (like VISBY, Gowind etc.),
which will then be built in Indian shipyards.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> So what about any new Destroyers, Frigates, Corvettes, FAC from Russia or EU other than their own products...?


All very unlikely. AFAIK the IN has no plans to build destroyers, frigates, corvettes etc in foreign shipyards. The only exceptions are the possible 3 Talwars that could be ordered from Russia, 2 of the 6-8 minesweepers the IN will be buying from S.Korea will be built in S.Korea and 2 of the 6 LHD/LPD will be built in foreign shipyards. In both cases they will come with ToT and the remaining units will be built in India. 


If india is building its own ACCs and SSBNs there is little need to go elsewhere for naval systems. The only issue is capacity-India is running out of it and has only recently begun significantly increasing its productive capacity.


----------



## arp2041




----------



## HRK

*Indo-S. Korean Defence Ties Deepen with Minesweeper Purchase.*

29th Oct 2013







India’s Defence Ministry has decided to award a US $1.2 billion contract to Kangnam Corp. for eight mine-countermeasure vessels in India’s first big-ticket defense program with South Korea.


The deal has been cleared ahead of Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony’s planned visit to Seoul later this year, and will help boost defense ties with South Korea, an Indian MoD official said.
The finalization of the contract was delayed after Italy’s Intermarine, which was competing for the contract, approached India’s anti-fraud agency, the Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), with issues related to the transparency of the procurement. The CVC cleared the purchase last year, but the MoD has since dragged its feet in deciding to award the contract, the source said.
India is reaching out to friendly nations in the region, including Japan and South Korea, as part of its Look East policy in a bid to contain the rising influence of China, said defense analyst Mahindra Singh.


The Indian Navy is likely to give additional orders to the South Korean company for the countermine ships, since the service has a requirement for more than 24 minesweepers, an MoD source said. The Indian Navy operates 12 aging Pondicherry and Karwar-class minesweepers.
The purchase of the new countermine ships is part of a long-term plan to acquire vessels for littoral warfare, including large landing platform decks, fast attack craft and advanced offshore patrol vessels.


In 2008, India sent bids for the countermine ships to Kangnam, Intermarine, Northrop Grumman, Izhar of Spain and DCN International of France.
The Navy has wanted new minesweepers for more than 13 years, but delays in procurement due to bureaucratic red tape have been holding back the order.
According to the deal, the first two minesweepers will be constructed at Pusan, South Korea, and the remaining six will be built at the Goa Shipyard through technology transfers.
South Korea has become a big-ticket supplier of weapons to India — along with Russia, Israel, the United States and France — and is aggressively tapping India’s $100 billion weapons market.


Samsung has jointly developed a howitzer gun with Indian private-sector company Larsen & Toubro, and it is likely to put up a tough fight against Russia’s Rosoboronoexport in the quest to supply 155mm/52-caliber tracked guns.


The Larsen & Toubro-Samsung team is competing with Rosoboronexport, and with state-owned Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. (BEML), which has partnered with Slovakian company Konstrukha.
The Indian Army wants to buy 100 tracked guns valued at more than $750 million. The tender, issued in 2011, was a rebid of a 2007 tender, which went to India’s Tata Power SED, Larsen & Toubro, BEML and Rosoboronexport.


South Korean firm Doosan has also been given a tender this year for the purchase of 104 self-propelled gun missile systems to replace aging Russian Kvadrat systems.
Indo-South Korean defense ties began in 2005, when the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding on defense logistics and supplies.
In 2007, the defense ministers of the two countries met to hash out a defense cooperation plan, which was followed in 2010 by the signing of a declaration of strategic partnership.

http://www.defencereviewasia.com/ar...Defence-Ties-Deepen-with-Minesweeper-Purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Not sure if posted before, nor for which customer this version might be, but it's interesting to see the latest Dhruv MK4 version (including all EW sensors) with a downward facing FLIR sensor:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> Not sure if posted before, nor for which customer this version might be, but it's interesting to see the latest Dhruv MK4 version (including all EW sensors) with a downward facing FLIR sensor:



Must be the Elbit DCOMPASS -







Prasun says this version is for IAF, adding that helos in this configuration (including
DCOMPASS pod) are already in service with the same.


----------



## sancho

Gessler said:


> Prasun says this version is for IAF, adding that helos in this configuration are already in service with the same.



Which needs to be seen, that version in the video could be for IN or ICG too and would suit SAR operations. Also the Dhuv in the Elbit pic is an IA version and could be a photoshopped one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> Which needs to be seen, that version in the video could be for IN or ICG too and would suit SAR operations. Also the Dhuv in the Elbit pic is an IA version and could be a photoshopped one:



He says the "ZD" designation on the tail means it's for IAF. Adding that it will be used
by IAF for CSAR/SAR missions, as you've rightly suggested.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Which needs to be seen, that version in the video could be for IN or ICG too and would suit SAR operations. Also the Dhuv in the Elbit pic is an IA version and could be a photoshopped one:


But the ALH in the vid is not an IA version- the IA only have their ALHs with skids. However We can't know for sure the ALH in the vid is for the IAF as the IN and ICG and even BSF also have ALHs with wheels.


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> But the ALH in the vid is not an IA version- the IA only have their ALHs with skids. However We can't know for sure the ALH in the vid is for the IAF as the IN and ICG and even BSF also have ALHs with wheels.




it is the naval version of mk 4. 


Gessler said:


> Must be the Elbit DCOMPASS -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prasun says this version is for IAF, adding that helos in this configuration (including
> DCOMPASS pod) are already in service with the same.




drdo and Elbit is developing/developed an upgraded COMPASS in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> But the ALH in the vid is not an IA version- the IA only have their ALHs with skids. However We can't know for sure the ALH in the vid is for the IAF as the IN and ICG and even BSF also have ALHs with wheels.




The Dhruv in the video doesn't belong to any branch. HAL team is testing it, all Mark 4s will have compass, SAAB's helicopter defense suit. LCH, and Rudra will get SAAB's defense suit.


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy Chief interview to NDTV*

Video : Beyond the high seas Video: NDTV.com

Transcript : Navy chief Admiral DK Joshi to NDTV: Full transcript | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAC-1, INS VIKRANT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAC Launched*






*Ins Sunayana, offshore patrol vessel *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS SARYU offshore patrol vessel*


----------



## Agent_47

Source : INS Vikramaditya | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Indian Navy commissions it's first HAL Dhruv chopper squadron INAS 322 in Kochi -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

*INS Vikramaditya to be commissioned on November 16*



> KOCHI: After a long wait, India's second aircraft carrier, INS Vikramaditya will be commissioned by defence minister, AK Antony, in Russia on November 16.
> 
> 
> The 44,570-tonne warship which is a refurbished version of the Russian vessel Admiral Gorshkov, will join the Indian Navy soon after commissioning.
> 
> This was announced by vice admiral Shekhar Sinha, flag officer commanding in chief, Western Naval Command, while speaking to media after commissioning the Advanced Light Helicopter Squadron (ALH), Dhruv, on Tuesday.
> 
> "The aircraft carrier will take a month to arrive in India after commissioning. It will be based in Karwar Naval base," said Sinha. The chief of the Western Naval Command added that with the arrival of INS Vikramaditya, reach of the Indian Navy will be further increased.
> 
> INS Vikramaditya had recently completed extensive sea trials in Russia. Though it was expected to be inducted into the Indian Navy by last year as per the revised timeframe, but reports say the delivery was delayed further due to serious engine and boiler malfunctions during the trails.



INS Vikramaditya to be commissioned on November 16 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

*The country’s second aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, being commissioned in Russia on November 16, will be stationed at the Karwar Naval base in Karnataka*, a top Navy officer today said.

The *44,570-tonne warship*, formerly known as Admiral Gorskhov, is being commissioned into Navy by Defence Minister A K Antony after which it would be brought to Karwar, Vice-Admiral Shekhar Sinha, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief of Western Naval Command, said.

*The ship will take a month to reach India. With the commissioning of Vikramaditya, Navy’s reach and ability to respond in real time to developing situations in our area of responsibility would see a quantum leap*, Sinha told reporters in a brief interaction after commissioning the first ALH (Dhruv) squadron here.

There has been huge cost overalls and delay in the delivery of the ship, whose repair and refitting work began in April 2004.

The ALH will be used for coastal security and maritime patrolling besides search and rescue, he said.

India had launched its first indigenous aircraft carrier *INS Vikrant* in August, thus joining the elite club of nations with the capability of designing and building a warship of this size and capability.

*The ship is expected to be ready for trials in 2016 and is likely to be inducted into Navy by 2018.*

Aicraft carrier INS Vikramaditya to be based at INS Kadamba in Karwar | idrw.org


----------



## IND151

Indian Navy to have 200 warships in next 10 years : senior official


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

*Defence Minister, A.K. Antony, will induct the long-delayed aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, designed to boost India’s maritime capabilities, at a shipyard in Russia on Saturday.*

Antony will leave for Russia tomorrow with a high-level delegation, including Defence Secretary, R.K. Mathur, on a four-day visit during which, apart from commissioning the aircraft carrier, he will also co-chair the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation (IRIGC-MTC) with his Russian counterpart, Sergey Shoigu.

Contracted for in 2004, during the NDA regime, the vessel has been delayed by over five years and has seen several time and cost-overruns in the last nine years.

“*The commissioning ceremony will take place at Sevmash Shipyard, Severodvinsk, on Saturday and the IRIGC-MTC meeting will take place in Moscow on Monday,”* a Defence Ministry release said.

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin will be attending the commissioning along with Defence Minister Shoigu.

For the IRIGC—MTC, Antony’s delegation includes Secretary (Defence Production) GC Pati, DG (Acquisition) SB Agnihotri, and senior officers of the armed forces.

At the meet, the two sides will discuss a broad spectrum of issues related to ongoing and proposed defence projects and defence cooperation between the two countries.

The two sides will also exchange views on bilateral concerns related to regional and global issues, the release said.

Wait over: INS Vikramaditya set to join Indian Navy on Nov 16 | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*Boeing Delivers 2nd P-8I Maritime Patrol Aircraft to India*






*SEATTLE, Nov. 15, 2013* – Boeing [NYSE: BA] delivered the second P-8I aircraft to India today, doubling that country’s long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare capabilities. Boeing is building eight P-8I aircraft for India and delivered the first in-country in May. Based on the company’s Next-Generation 737 commercial airplane, the P-8I is the Indian Navy variant of the P-8A Poseidon that Boeing has developed for the U.S. Navy.

"With two aircraft at Naval Station Rajali now, the Indian Navy will get a good feel for the P-8I's interoperability with other aircraft," said Leland Wight, Boeing P-8I program manager. "Acceptance trials on the first aircraft are progressing well and its availability for testing has been excellent, in large part due to Boeing’s worldwide 737 support capabilities."

While the aircraft delivered today will begin flight trials in the coming months, the first P-8I recently completed testing its weapons capabilities, including successfully firing a Boeing Harpoon missile at a target and dropping a torpedo.

In order to efficiently design and build the P-8I and the P-8A, the Boeing-led team is using a first-in-industry, in-line production process that draws on the company’s Next-Generation 737 production system.

The P-8I features open system architecture, advanced sensor and display technologies, and a worldwide base of suppliers, parts and support equipment. P-8I aircraft are built by a Boeing-led industry team that includes CFM International, Northrop Grumman, Raytheon, Spirit AeroSystems, BAE Systems and GE Aviation.

Boeing offers India a broad spectrum of defense, space and security solutions that are relevant to India's current and future military and humanitarian needs. Boeing India’s corporate office is in New Delhi. For more information, visit Boeing India - Home

A unit of The Boeing Company, Boeing Defense, Space & Security is one of the world's largest defense, space and security businesses specializing in innovative and capabilities-driven customer solutions, and the world's largest and most versatile manufacturer of military aircraft. Headquartered in St. Louis, Boeing
Defense, Space & Security is a $33 billion business with 58,000 employees worldwide. Follow us on Twitter: @BoeingDefense.

Boeing Delivers 2nd P-8I Maritime Patrol Aircraft to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Проверка манёвренных элементов корабля пр. 11430 - "Vikramaditya" — смотреть видео сюжета онлайн.

Pulled from *airbase.ru*


----------



## Executioner

*The handover ceremony of the INS Vikramaditya*


----------



## sancho

Boeings new MPA concept (P8 light), based on P8 techs and on a Bombardier Challenger 605 platform:








> ...Boeing Defense, Space & Security used the show to announce a tie-up with Bombardier and aircraft modifier Field Aviation to offer an aircraft based on the mission system used in the P-8A Poseidon maritime patrol platform system it developed with the US Navy.
> *A Challenger jet — which Boeing says would be a third of the cost of a P-8* [so roughly around $86 millions per unit] — is being modified with mission systems by Field and is scheduled to make its first flight next year ahead of trials and demonstration flights for potential customers.
> 
> *The modified aircraft features a Selex ES Seaspray radar, a FLIR Systems electro-optical/infrared imaging system and electronic support measures...*



Boeing Unveils New Maritime Surveillance Aircraft | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Indian Navy's *3rd* Boeing P-8I MPA has been delivered and has landed at INS Rajali in Arrakonam.

Just in - Boeing Defense (BoeingDefense) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Indian Navy's *3rd* Boeing P-8I MPA has been delivered and has landed at INS Rajali in Arrakonam.
> 
> Just in - Boeing Defense (BoeingDefense) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Are all the P-8Is going to be based on the same base? or are they going to be divided to cover the western and eastern side of the country.


----------



## Gessler

IndoUS said:


> Are all the P-8Is going to be based on the same base? or are they going to be divided to cover the western and eastern side of the country.



They would certainly be divided between Arakkonam (ARK) and Dabolim (DAB) I think.

Currently we have 8 Tu-142s at ARK and 5 IL-38SDs at DAB. ARK is of the Eastern
sea board (Tamil Nadu) and DAB is in Goa (Western seaboard).

I believe the 12 P-8Is will be divided similarly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gessler said:


> They would certainly be divided between Arakkonam (ARK) and Dabolim (DAB) I think.
> 
> Currently we have 8 Tu-142s at ARK and 5 IL-38SDs at DAB. ARK is of the Eastern
> sea board (Tamil Nadu) and DAB is in Goa (Western seaboard).
> 
> I believe the 12 P-8Is will be divided similarly.


 
The MOB for the P-8Is is slated to be Arkonam That is where the Admin Control and Base MRO will be situated. That is what is the plan now. As the numbers increase; the "worked-up" aircraft will get detached to FOBs. Not just Dabolim or INS Dega in Vizag; but Port Blair, INS Parundu in TN, Porbandar, Karwar as the airfields and their associated infrastructure are set up. The IN has also requested a Naval Air Enclave at the Kochi Intl. Airport to operate the Poseidons from, similarly Dum Dum is likely to see one. Operational Control will get transferred to the appropriate Commands accordingly.

Dabolim has saturated. Karwar will come up as another IN airfield on the West Coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Capt.Popeye said:


> The MOB for the P-8Is is slated to be Arkonam That is where the Admin Control and Base MRO will be situated. That is what is the plan now. As the numbers increase; the "worked-up" aircraft will get detached to FOBs. Not just Dabolim or INS Dega in Vizag; but Port Blair, INS Parundu in TN, Porbandar, Karwar as the airfields and their associated infrastructure are set up. The IN has also requested a Naval Air Enclave at the Kochi Intl. Airport to operate the Poseidons from, similarly Dum Dum is likely to see one. Operational Control will get transferred to the appropriate Commands accordingly.
> 
> Dabolim has saturated. Karwar will come up as another IN airfield on the West Coast.



What will happen to the IL-38s?



Abingdonboy said:


>



Thanks for the pictures!

"20" was the first P-8I, "21" was the second one that was delivered only recently
and "22" is the latest one that just came in!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gessler said:


> What will happen to the IL-38s?


 
They will serve out their TTSL remainig flying routine surveillance and training flights.
Remember that they were upgraded with the Sea-Dragon suites not so long ago. They are still potent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

*PARIS, NOV 28:* French shipyard *DCNS*, creators of the Scorpène-class submarine, *have offered the Indian Navy two Scorpène submarines off the shelf as a quick stop-gap to stem dwindling force levels*, compounded by the recent _INS Sindhurakshak _tragedy. The *company*, cleared by the French government to make the offer, *has said it can build two Scorpenes and deliver them to coincide with the induction of the first of six Scorpènes *being license built at Mazagon Docks in Mumbai.

I had a chance to speak with executives at DCNS who confirmed that the Scorpène build programme was 'on track' after major hiccups for most of the last few years. A review meeting scheduled for next week will take stock of progress, a monthly affair that involves persons from the French DGA, DCNS and French industry.

*DCNS*, currently *committed* through an *MoU* with *DRDO *to* help facilitate the integration of the latter's in-development air independent propulsion system* has expressed anxiety about the absence of an official 'Plan B' in case the DRDO project doesn't deliver a workable AIP module for the final two submarines in the license build. DCNS, which has for long tried to convince the Indian Navy to commit to the French MESMA (Module d’Energie Sous-Marine Autonome) AIP system, it now plans to formally suggest to the Indian Navy that they 'formalise' this Plan-B on paper. The* MESMA* being proposed, sources at DCNS tell me, *will be a second generation system where the steam generator involved will be replaced with fuel cell technology*.

Officials at DCNS have also suggested that the DRDO system, being developed by the Naval Materials Research Laboratory in Mumbai, is unlikely to meet timelines given that it will need to be ready (developed fully and then tested in dock, at sea and at depth after integration with the submarine) before 2015 -- a "difficult proposition", according to one official. DRDO officials contest this, and insist that the programme is on track and will meet timelines. DCNS plans to recommend to the Indian Navy that the Plan-B be invoked _if_ the DRDO doesn't meet a specified timeline (beyond which, delays would impact the submarine build itself) on the indigenous AIP. It also plans to suggest that the DRDO AIP then be retrofitted on the first four submarines, if the Indian Navy wants that.

Livefist: France Offers 2 Quick Scorpenes, DCNS 'Worried' About DRDO's AIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler




----------



## Skull and Bones

Gessler said:


>


Is that Kolkata class in the back ground?


----------



## li0nheart

Skull and Bones said:


> Is that Kolkata class in the back ground?



yup!
IMO following link is the sauce
Identify this aircraft carrier - General Maritime modelling chat - Britmodeller.com


----------



## Gessler

Skull and Bones said:


> Is that Kolkata class in the back ground?



Yes, although I'm disappointed at not finding the RAN-40L radar on the rear mast.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Gessler said:


> Yes, although I'm disappointed at not finding the RAN-40L radar on the rear mast.


 
That there is a RAWL Series radar.
Tried, tested and reliable in so many years and _Generations_ of use.
Besides that; locally made.
Must have weighed into the decision for istallation


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Yes, although I'm disappointed at not finding the RAN-40L radar on the rear mast.


Well it was never meant to be on the P-15A but will be on the P-15B not to mention IAC-1 and P-17A



li0nheart said:


> yup!
> IMO following link is the sauce
> Identify this aircraft carrier - General Maritime modelling chat - Britmodeller.com


Someone needs to get in tough with this guy (he's a Brit AFAIK). There's NO WAY the IN would allow these pics online.


----------



## li0nheart

Abingdonboy said:


> Well it was never meant to be on the P-15A but will be on the P-15B not to mention IAC-1 and P-17A
> 
> 
> Someone needs to get in tough with this guy (he's a Brit AFAIK). There's NO WAY the IN would allow these pics online.



I do not think Indian navy has any choice in this matter till our Karwar base is fully operational. anyone with a fishing boat can snap pics of IN ships docked at Mumbai base. 

Even this fellow took photos from cruise ship...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

li0nheart said:


> I do not think Indian navy has any choice in this matter till our Karwar base is fully operational. anyone with a fishing boat can snap pics of IN ships docked at Mumbai base.
> 
> Even this fellow took photos from cruise ship...


 
Yes; thats it. I've explained a little earlier how it can happen. I have pictures too (from a while ago) from both sides of the wall, thats part of it just as I have pictures of the Atlantic Fleet at Norfolk (the Trenton was also berthed there prior transfer) but its not much use really apart from enthusiasts like the guy "Mike" who posted them.

The fleet needs to move to Karwar ASAP; not to avoid getting photographed (lol) but because Bombay Harbor Approaches are really getting crowded now and some-what chaotic inspite of the VTIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kirankumar299

Found his russian documentary on INS Vikramaditya. Watch it on youtube with captions on and caption translation to English.


----------



## IND151

Highlighting the navy’s commitment to indigenous defence production, the navy chief pointed out that all 45 ships and submarines being constructed for the navy are being built in Indian shipyards.

Describing indigenization efforts, Admiral Joshi said that indigenization was 100 per cent in the “float category” of construction (i.e. warship hulls).

In the “move category” (engine, transmission, generators, air conditioning), indigenization was “close to 50 per cent”.

However, in the “fight category” (weapons, sensors, radars, sonars) the navy has “a long way to go.”

Pointing out that this indigenization has been achieved in 60-70 years, starting from virtually a zero industrial base, the navy chief said “we have much to be proud about.”

He said, “We are in dialogue with private industry, DRDO… a lot of money has to be invested in R&D for developing world class systems at competitive prices.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho @dilinger

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Indian Navy to take part in US
wargame in Hawaii

NEW DELHI: Reflecting their close
defence ties, the Indian Navy for the
first time will take part in one of the
world's biggest naval wargames hosted
by the US in Hawaii in June next year.
More than 20 countries, including China
and Japan, are expected to take part in
the international maritime war exercise
Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC).
The Navy will be sending its warships
for the multlateral exercise hosted by
the US Pacific Command in which it has
so far been only an observer, sources
said here.
RIMPAC 2014 is expected to see the
participation of all types of naval
vessels and aircraft, including surface
warships, submarines, surveillance
platoforms and reconnaissance planes.
Navy sources said no final decision has
so far been taken by the government
about the ships and aircraft to be sent
for the wargames.
India and the US have been enhancing
defence ties in the last decade and the
navies of the two countries have held
the Malabar and Salvex series of
exercises.
In the Malabar series wargames, Indian
and American warships have held drills
in either the Bay of Bengal or the
Arabian Sea.
The two sides had involved the Japanese
maritime forces in the wargames in
2007 but India decided against having
multilateral exercises after China raised
questions over the intent behind such
moves.

Indian Navy to take part in US wargame in Hawaii - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @dilinger



It does have a certain quantum of operable capabilities suited for amphibious assault but it is woefully outdated, the lack of a well deck means that it cannot deploy the landing crafts in more turbulent sea states while a well deck can operate even in sea state-5 and allows for heavier landing platforms such as LCACs to be used for deploying troops and heavy vehicles from beyond the horizon.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> It does have a certain quantum of operable capabilities suited for amphibious assault but it is woefully outdated, the lack of a well deck means that it cannot deploy the landing crafts in more turbulent sea states while a well deck can operate even in sea state-5 and allows for heavier landing platforms such as LCACs to be used for deploying troops and heavy vehicles from beyond the horizon.


 
She lacks a Well-Deck but has a Flight-Deck!
Thus the ideal platform for VERT deployment and VERTREP. That is much speedier in some kind of Ops. Add the ability to provide _organic_ Air-Cover to the Ops. Do not write off the Virat as a suitable Ops platform in all respects. If the Propulsion plant; which is her _weak-link_ now since it can't be run at _prolonged-sustained_ full-power, can be nursed along----then she is still kosher for the job.
Consider this: Viraat in conjunction with Jalashwa and the Magar class. All Sea-Launched assets distributed between the Magars and Jalashwa while Air-Launching and Air-Cover/Support emanating from Viraat.

At the very basic level; Viraat has a strong training role with humongous capacity. With two Carriers, Viraat can even be reverted to 1st Trg. Sqdn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> It does have a certain quantum of operable capabilities suited for amphibious assault but it is woefully outdated, the lack of a well deck means that it cannot deploy the landing crafts in more turbulent sea states while a well deck can operate even in sea state-5 and allows for heavier landing platforms such as LCACs to be used for deploying troops and heavy vehicles from beyond the horizon.



The lack of a well deck actually is not an issue, if combined with other vessels like LDP's LST's or JSS's, Viraat would basically used as an helicopter carrier to transport troops and light cargo to the shore, while the other vessels take over the vehicle and heavy cargo transportations.
However, I agree with you that the Viraat is simply too old and has too many issues to keep it repaired and upgraded, for a role a humanitarian role that is rare and if we can get JSS's LDP's or even LHDs with more capability for reasonable costs. 
Not to forget that we can simply use Viki or IAC 1 as an helicopter carrier as well, by simply replacing most of the fighters with helis in such humanitarian missions. The operational use of amphibious capabilities for India will remain very limited though and therefor the operational costs and benefits in peace times should be most important. What are the costs for keeping INS Viraat or INS Jalashwa operational? That's where joint support ships are far more variable and cost-effective, since they can switch roles on demand and will be constantly used in war and peace times.


----------



## Dillinger

sancho said:


> The lack of a well deck actually is not an issue, if combined with other vessels like LDP's LST's or JSS's, Viraat would basically used as an helicopter carrier to transport troops and light cargo to the shore, while the other vessels take over the vehicle and heavy cargo transportations.
> However, I agree with you that the Viraat is simply too old and has too many issues to keep it repaired and upgraded, for a role a humanitarian role that is rare and if we can get JSS's LDP's or even LHDs with more capability for reasonable costs.
> Not to forget that we can simply use Viki or IAC 1 as an helicopter carrier as well, by simply replacing most of the fighters with helis in such humanitarian missions. The operational use of amphibious capabilities for India will remain very limited though and therefor the operational costs and benefits in peace times should be most important. What are the costs for keeping INS Viraat or INS Jalashwa operational? That's where joint support ships are far more variable and cost-effective, since they can switch roles on demand and will be constantly used in war and peace times.



If we try to use Viraat for amphibious assault in today's scenario then the vessel is going to get written off, being incapable of operating over the horizon means that it will have to get dangerously close to the enemy shores (which means shore based ASMs and naval strike air crafts will have a vicious go at it) to disembark troops unless it is used solely for heliborne ops and that too of a limited nature as dictated by its troop carrying capacity. Not to mention that it can only accommodate light infantry and doesn't have a vehicles hangar. So @Capt.Popeye's idea of using it for VERTREP and vertical envelopment is valid but I can't imagine its worth the cost for just that. It is not going to survive in today's world if it is to be used as the tip of the spear and is easily outmatched by the current crop of LHD/LPHs. On the other hand it can be used for providing a modicum of CAS and fleet air defence for the LSTs we use since yet again the LSTs have to get perilously close to enemy shores. Although both CAS and air defence will require the continued operation of the jump-jets, @Capt.Popeye can shed light on how much life those birds have left and whether it would be beneficial to look towards extending their life and/or upgrading them to meet the requirements of the future.


----------



## Dillinger

@sancho Btw INS Jalashwa actually has its uses given that it can accommodate a LCAC and be used for amphibious ops without putting it too close to shoe based threats. But we will need relatively larger amphibious transport docks too along with LPHs.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> If we try to use Viraat for amphibious assault in today's scenario then the vessel is going to get written off, being incapable of operating over the horizon means that it will have to get dangerously close to the enemy shores (which means shore based ASMs and naval strike air crafts will have a vicious go at it) to disembark troops unless it is used solely for heliborne ops and that too of a limited nature as dictated by its troop carrying capacity. Not to mention that it can only accommodate light infantry and doesn't have a vehicles hangar. So @Capt.Popeye's idea of using it for VERTREP and vertical envelopment is valid but I can't imagine its worth the cost for just that. It is not going to survive in today's world if it is to be used as the tip of the spear and is easily outmatched by the current crop of LHD/LPHs. On the other hand it can be used for providing a modicum of CAS and fleet air defence for the LSTs we use since yet gain the LSTs have to get perilously close to enemy shores. Although both CAS and air defence will require the continued operation of the jump-jets, @Capt.Popeye can shed light on how much life those birds have left and whether it would be beneficial to look towards extending their life and/or upgrading them to meet the requirements of the future.


 

LOLL; why in the Good Lord's name do you want the Viraat to carry Heavy Vehicles?????

As is; she can accommodate upto a Battalion of troops; as she once did during the IPKF era. The troops can be landed by an Air-Bridge, SeaKing 42Cs and even Chinooks. Stands to reason then that may well be SF units. Her LCVPs have a secondary role. Apart from that she has all the qualities of a Helicopter Carrier which can embark Attack Helos such as the Rudras, LCH and Apaches to provide the CAS on the Beach-Head. PLUS; Do not overlook the SHARs that can still provide Air-Defence as well as CAS/BAS. No LHD/LPD has that kind of fixed-wing capability as an organic component.

Then, its only the Magars and Gharials that will need to approach close onto the Beach-Head itself. Both Jalashwa and Viraat will be operating in deeper waters; so what on earth did you mean in context of Viraat being unable to operate OTH?


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> LOLL; why in the Good Lord's name do you want the Viraat to carry Heavy Vehicles?????
> 
> As is; she can accommodate upto a Battalion of troops; as she once did during the IPKF era. The troops can be landed by an Air-Bridge, SeaKing 42Cs and even Chinooks. Stands to reason then that may well be SF units. Her LCVPs have a secondary role. Apart from that she has all the qualities of a Helicopter Carrier which can embark Attack Helos such as the Rudras, LCH and Apaches to provide the CAS on the Beach-Head. PLUS; Do not overlook the SHARs that can still provide Air-Defence as well as CAS/BAS. No LHD/LPD has that kind of fixed-wing capability as an organic component.
> 
> Then, its only the Magars and Gharials that will need to approach close onto the Beach-Head itself. Both Jalashwa and Viraat will be operating in deeper waters; so what on earth did you mean in context of Viraat being unable to operate OTH?



I meant if it tried to carry out an amphibious landing using the LCVPs, those tin boats don't have much range and therefore necessitate getting far too close to the shores much like in the case of the ghariyals, which is never a good thing. The Jalashwa obvio is better suited for amphib landings or deploying troops to get a beach-head going. I agree though that the Viraat could be used akin to the America-class vessels with the helos and jump-jets, specially for deploying SF personnel like you stated, but is that role worth the associated costs?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> I meant if it tried to carry out an amphibious landing using the LCVPs, those tin boats don't have much range and therefore necessitate getting far too close to the shores much like in the case of the ghariyals, which is never a good thing. The Jalashwa obvio is better suited for amphib landings or deploying troops to get a beach-head going. I agree though that the Viraat could be used akin to the America-class vessels with the helos and jump-jets, specially for deploying SF personnel like you stated, but is that role worth the associated costs?


 
C'mon now, with Helos on board; the LCVPs will not get used. Do not make the mistake of considering them even to be "Tin Boats"; they can embark Vehicles apart from men.
Don't let your imagination run wild ; either wrt to Viraat or her LCVPs.

Think at what ranges her respective air-assets will be able to operate and you'll get some idea then at what range She will stand-off from the Beach-Head.


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> C'mon now, with Helos on board; the LCVPs will not get used. Do not make the mistake of considering them even to be "Tin Boats"; they can embark Vehicles apart from men.
> Don't let your imagination run wild ; either wrt to Viraat or her LCVPs.
> 
> Think at what ranges her respective air-assets will be able to operate and you'll get some idea then at what range She will stand-off from the Beach-Head.



So how much life to the jump-jets have left in them? The FCR and A2A missile upgrades did them some good, think they'll be able to handle fleet air defence against say SL? I've always wanted to invade SL, right after mopping up BD.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> So how much life to the jump-jets have left in them? The FCR and A2A missile upgrades did them some good, think they'll be able to handle fleet air defence against say SL? I've always wanted to invade SL, right after mopping up BD.


 
Much more than SL. Any other fleet or local AF in the region. If you view the picture holistically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> Much more than SL. Any other fleet or local AF in the region. If you view the picture holistically.



Not Pakistan though, the jump-jets will not be happy if they have to face off with the JFTs, its just that the proliferation of shore based ASMs is going to make life very short and rather interesting for the older vessels, no?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Not Pakistan though, the jump-jets will not be happy if they have to face off with the JFTs, its just that the proliferation of shore based ASMs is going to make life very short and rather interesting for the older vessels, no?


 
Do you believe all the stories that you hear?
Maybe yuo did as a kid at your Grandma's knee.
Read again what I said: _"If you view the picture holistically."_


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> Do you believe all the stories that you hear?
> Maybe yuo did as a kid at your Grandma's knee.
> Read again what I said: _"If you view the picture holistically."_



Actually it was the assessment of the Antonio class vessels, where it was found that they were going to get pretty badly mauled in the presence of ASM equipped modern ACs and ASM batteries that got me thinking.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Actually it was the assessment of the Antonio class vessels, where it was found that they were going to get pretty badly mauled in the presence of ASM equipped modern ACs and ASM batteries that got me thinking.


 
There are adversaries and there are _adversaries_.
Not that I am advocating any recklessness, but _threat perceptions _while necessarily being realistic are not the final parameter in a battle plan. Audaciousness also gets called upon, or any force will be loath to go on the offensive.


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> So how much life to the jump-jets have left in them? The FCR and A2A missile upgrades did them some good, think they'll be able to handle fleet air defence against say SL? I've always wanted to invade SL, right after mopping up BD.



Isn't there a question of _how many_ too? I've heard(from those in HAL) that IN at present only has around half a dozen serviceable Harriers. Isn't this too little for any meaningful offensive ops?


----------



## Dillinger

Indischer said:


> Isn't there a question of _how many_ too? I've heard(from those in HAL) that IN at present only has around half a dozen serviceable Harriers. Isn't this too little for any meaningful offensive ops?



There is that, but limited CAS on the beach-heads can still be provided besides the Captain is thinking more along the lines of a dedicated helo carrier for vertical deployment of light infantry/sf with limited fixed wing assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> There is that, but limited CAS on the beach-heads can still be provided besides the Captain is thinking more along the lines of a dedicated helo carrier with limited fixed wing assets for vertical deployment of light infantry/sf.



A possibly good option until the procurement of LPDs. But going by how things get done in Def Procurement, is it a better tactic for the IN to decommission the Viraat and then pressurize the Govt to induct LPDs on an urgent basis?


----------



## sancho

Dillinger said:


> If we try to use Viraat for amphibious assault in today's scenario then the vessel is going to get written off, being incapable of operating over the horizon means that it will have to get dangerously close to the enemy shores (which means shore based ASMs and naval strike air crafts will have a vicious go at it) to disembark troops unless it is used solely for heliborne ops and that too of a limited nature as dictated by its troop carrying capacity...



Buddy, you are highly overestimating IN's capabilities, or even Indias possible amphibious operational requirements. We basically have only 2 enemies and against none of them we will ever use amphibious assaults. Against Pakistan it would serve no purpose with a long land borderline and even IN naval and air bases in close range. Against China it would be even more silly, to send limited capabilities against a far superior power without credible land based support.We are not the US, or NATO, our enemies are far stronger than anything the US or NATO has fought since WW2 and our main battlefields are along the land borders. 

The only 2 reason why we need amphibious capabilities, are humanitarian missions (be it disaster relief, or rescue operations like we did in Libya) and attack operations to regain control of our Islands in case an enemy has taken them over. 
For both these operations 3 x carriers and 4 x LDPs would be too much anyway and so far the aim is to rely on LCUs and not on costly, but more capable LCACs. Just like an aim on USMC like assault capabilities... would just waste a lot of money. Viraat btw has the capability to carry a lot of troops, but is not meant to transport heavy vehicles, the troops will be transported by helicopters or the smaller landing crafts. Heavier vehicle and cargo on the other side will be transported by INS Jalashwa as I said.



Dillinger said:


> @sancho Btw INS Jalashwa actually has its uses given that it can accommodate a LCAC and be used for amphibious ops without putting it too close to shoe based threats. But we will need relatively larger amphibious transport docks too along with LPHs.



I meant the use of these vessels, when there is no disaster or amphibious landing. JSS for example can be used as replenishment tankers, or cargo transports, to support carrier battle groups, or SSNs / SSBNs at long range operations. LDPs or helicopter carriers like Viraat basically are limited to certain operations only and would just cost a lot of money in peace time operations. With Indias increasing aim on long range operations for SSBNs / SSNs and at least 2 carrier groups at a time, the support fleet will be most crucial.


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## Mujraparty

UAV crashes into coconut grove - The Hindu

some one id the UAV ,n guys chek out them camo's .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Indischer said:


> A possibly good option until the procurement of LPDs. But going by how things get done in Def Procurement, is it a better tactic for the IN to decommission the Viraat and then pressurize the Govt to induct LPDs on an urgent basis?


 
@Indischer;
You and @Dillinger (to some extent) are thinking of Viraat and LPDs interchangably. That is not possible since both the designs and roles conceived for them are quite different. The only similarity in what I am proposing for a future role for the Viraat and the LPDs like Jalashwa (and 4 more proposed) is to carry Amphib troops by sea. Albeit even in that role; there is a difference in capacity: about 500 troops incase of the Viraat v/s about 900 in case of the LPDs.
Consider; the Viraat carries a force of SFs and an air-wing (largely rotorcraft). These forces can be landed by air ahead of the beach-head to help secure the beach-head for the troops coming in by sea (viz. LCMs,LCVPs LCACs etc.). Close Air cover can be provided by AHs like LCA/Apaches. Top Cover by SHARs. All of these can be carried/launched from the Viraat, not the LPDs. This will make the Beaching much more easier and secured. Remember the greatest vulnerability is of troops hitting the Beach. That is where Close Air Cover becomes critical. About the serviceable SHARs, the figure you quote is incorrect. At any given time, upto 6 of them are embarked on Viraat. That figure is adeaquate for the role envisaged for Viraat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Indischer;
> You and @Dillinger (to some extent) are thinking of Viraat and LPDs interchangably. That is not possible since both the designs and roles conceived for them are quite different. The only similarity in what I am proposing for a future role for the Viraat and the LPDs like Jalashwa (and 4 more proposed) is to carry Amphib troops by sea. Albeit even in that role; there is a difference in capacity: about 500 troops incase of the Viraat v/s about 900 in case of the LPDs.
> Consider; the Viraat carries a force of SFs and an air-wing (largely rotorcraft). These forces can be landed by air ahead of the beach-head to help secure the beach-head for the troops coming in by sea (viz. LCMs,LCVPs LCACs etc.). Close Air cover can be provided by AHs like LCA/Apaches. Top Cover by SHARs. All of these can be carried/launched from the Viraat, not the LPDs. This will make the Beaching much more easier and secured. Remember the greatest vulnerability is of troops hitting the Beach. That is where Close Air Cover becomes critical. About the serviceable SHARs, the figure you quote is incorrect. At any given time, upto 6 of them are embarked on Viraat. That figure is adeaquate for the role envisaged for Viraat.



If complemented by Sea harriers, 3-4 good gunships that firstly secure the air for troop-helis(3-4), the Viraat may indeed become successful in this role! 

But won't the future LPDs (likely the _Mistral class_) be far more potent than _Viraat troop carrier_ if they're also equipped with half a dozen AHs and around 3 chinooks?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Indischer said:


> If complemented by Sea harriers, 3-4 good gunships that firstly secure the air for troop-helis(3-4), the Viraat may indeed become successful in this role!
> 
> But won't the future LPDs (likely the _Mistral class_) be far more potent than _Viraat troop carrier_ if they're also equipped with half a dozen AHs and around 3 chinooks?


 
Of course the Mistrals (or equivalent) will be better. The Viraat is from a different age and era. What I proposed is a just a stop-gap for her utilisation in the last phase of her operational life and is well within the realm of possibility along with the peace-time role of Training Ship.

Addendum: this role for Viraat will allow the utilisation of funds more judiciously for creating/acquring assets for the IN which are higher up in the pecking order of importance and precedence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

eowyn said:


> UAV crashes into coconut grove - The Hindu
> 
> some one id the UAV ,n guys chek out them camo's .



CRPF CoBRAs ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Awesome:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> I meant the use of these vessels, when there is no disaster or amphibious landing. JSS for example can be used as replenishment tankers, or cargo transports, to support carrier battle groups, or SSNs / SSBNs at long range operations. LDPs or helicopter carriers like Viraat basically are limited to certain operations only and would just cost a lot of money in peace time operations. With Indias increasing aim on long range operations for SSBNs / SSNs and at least 2 carrier groups at a time, the support fleet will be most crucial.



Spain's BPE (Juan Carlos 1) can also act as refueller to here escorts. She's an LHD that can also function as a sea control ship, when given proper aviation. Add amphib assault and disaster relief. Pretty flexible imho. LPDs are also very versatile, particularly if/when they can support an organic helicopter complement (e.g. Enforcer design a.k.a. Rottderdam/Galicia class > hangar for 4 EH101 or 6 NH90) or can be simply given a decktent in which to park heli's (e.g. Enforcer design a.k.a. Bay class).

Follow Vikramaditya on her current voyage from Russia to India
Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions - AIS Marine Traffic (search: warship R33)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> Spain's BPE (Juan Carlos 1) can also act as refueller to here escorts. She's an LHD that can also function as a sea control ship, when given proper aviation. Add amphib assault and disaster relief. Pretty flexible imho. LPDs are also very versatile, particularly if/when they can support an organic helicopter complement (e.g. Enforcer design a.k.a. Rottderdam/Galicia class > hangar for 4 EH101 or 6 NH90) or can be simply given a decktent in which to park heli's (e.g. Enforcer design a.k.a. Bay class).



The dutch navy is currently getting the Karel Doorman joint support ship, which is based on the Enforcer design. It includes similar LDP capabilities like the Rotterdam or Galica class, but also has refuelling masts to act as a replenishment tanker, unlike it's sisters:

Karel Doorman-class support ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 


With INs limited requirements for amphious operations, my point is, it would be more useful to have a fleet of 9 x joint support ships, instead of 4 x LDPs and 5 x new tankers (which is the current requirement). The LDPs will hardly being used, since IN is not like the US or other NATO navies and involved in major amphibious operations all over the world. The main aim is to protect our own Islands and to support humanitarian missions in the Indian Ocean area, as the main navy (next to the USN) in the region. In the mean time however, the more important role will be the long range support of SSNs, SSBNs and at least 2 x carrier battle groups at the same time, not to mention that IN is highly committed in exercises all over the world, which again would make it handy to have a large and capable support fleet. 
The flexibility this kind of a support fleet offers, is at least imo far greater than operating 4 x amphibious vessels for higher costs, waiting at their bases for anything to happen, where these vessels actually could be used. 



Abingdonboy said:


> Awesome:



Nice, but kind of strange to brag about self reliance and show Russian Frigats, fighters, carriers or SSNs.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> The dutch navy is currently getting the Karel Doorman joint support ship, which is based on the Enforcer design. It includes similar LDP capabilities like the Rotterdam or Galica class, but also has refuelling masts to act as a replenishment tanker, unlike it's sisters:
> 
> Karel Doorman-class support ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> With INs limited requirements for amphious operations, my point is, it would be more useful to have a fleet of 9 x joint support ships, instead of 4 x LDPs and 5 x new tankers (which is the current requirement). The LDPs will hardly being used, since IN is not like the US or other NATO navies and involved in major amphibious operations all over the world. The main aim is to protect our own Islands and to support humanitarian missions in the Indian Ocean area, as the main navy (next to the USN) in the region. In the mean time however, the more important role will be the long range support of SSNs, SSBNs and at least 2 x carrier battle groups at the same time, not to mention that IN is highly committed in exercises all over the world, which again would make it handy to have a large and capable support fleet.
> The flexibility this kind of a support fleet offers, is at least imo far greater than operating 4 x amphibious vessels for higher costs, waiting at their bases for anything to happen, where these vessels actually could be used.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but kind of strange to brag about self reliance and show Russian Frigats, fighters, carriers or SSNs.


JSS Doorman does not have a welldeck / dock and cannot (dis)embark landing craft. Which makes it ... not an LPD. Instead, it is designed to serve as replenisher and roro-cargo ship. So, it has ramp, not a dock, and is limited in its capability to independently land forces as well as more dependent on port facilities. In terms of design, there is NO relation to the Rotterdam and its larger sister Johan de Witt, both of which stem from Damen's Enforcer line of LPDs and both of which have a welldeck and can lower their stern to flood the dock and (dis)embark landing craft).

As for the last remark, yes the video showns soviet design (local build) Kashin destroyers and russian built (Indian design modification requirement , based on P17, adopted on Krivak III) Talwar. But it also shows domestically design/built Delhi class, Kukhri class and P17 ships. As for carriers, but for Vikramaditya, those are ex-UK ships. You got a minor point re. the leased russian Akula SSN

JSS











de Witt










The two side by side





HrNLMs Rotterdam


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy's UAV crashes due to technical snag - Economic Times

RAMANATHAPURAM (TN): An unmanned aerial vehicle of the Indian Navy, used for monitoring the sea off Ramanathapuram coast, crashed into a coconut grove near here today.

Naval Commander Abhijit Bhargattagi said the UAV, named Search 922, crashed while returning after several sorties due to some technical snag.

All parts of the UAV had been collected, he said, and described it as a big loss for the navy.


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> JSS Doorman does not have a welldeck / dock and cannot (dis)embark landing craft. Which makes it ... not an LPD...



That's just a matter of design and requirement! The dutch navy already has 2 x LDPs based on the Enforcer design, so they didn't need another well deck design anymore, but retained with tha amphibious capability to transport and land troops, vehicles or cargo and just modified the Enforcer design. 
IF IN requires a well deck, you can base the JSS on the LDP design and modiy the deck layout with refuelling masts...

Enforcer LDP





Enforcer LHD





Enforcer JSS






So that is not an issue, the point however was, that IN has very limited operational requirements for amphibious operations, unlike NATO countries and that makes a larger fleet of JSS more cost-effective and useful than 4 x dedicated LDPs + 5 x dedicated tankers, with limited roles and capabilities, in seperated procurements, possibly even from different manufacturers. 
Btw, lowering the dock is also dependent on the requirements of the customer, not necessarily a requirement for the amphibious warfare. If the vessels is meant to operate hovercrafts like the LCAC, it can use them over the stern ramp, without flooding the well deck. Landing crafts that can be lifted from the deck or the side of the vessel (see Johan de Witt for example), still could be used in roro from the ramp.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> That's just a matter of design and requirement! The dutch navy already has 2 x LDPs based on the Enforcer design, so they didn't need another well deck design anymore, but retained with tha amphibious capability to transport and land troops, vehicles or cargo and just modified the Enforcer design.
> IF IN requires a well deck, you can base the JSS on the LDP design and modiy the deck layout with refuelling masts...
> 
> Enforcer LDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcer LHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcer JSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is not an issue, the point however was, that IN has very limited operational requirements for amphibious operations, unlike NATO countries and that makes a larger fleet of JSS more cost-effective and useful than 4 x dedicated LDPs + 5 x dedicated tankers, with limited roles and capabilities, in seperated procurements, possibly even from different manufacturers.
> Btw, lowering the dock is also dependent on the requirements of the customer, not necessarily a requirement for the amphibious warfare. If the vessels is meant to operate hovercrafts like the LCAC, it can use them over the stern ramp, without flooding the well deck. Landing crafts that can be lifted from the deck or the side of the vessel (see Johan de Witt for example), still could be used in roro from the ramp.


At 27.800 ton, the Doorman JSS is not the Enforcer 18000 (which is not NOT called JSS for nothing). Really,... she's substantially bigger (about 10.000 tons bigger) than the largest Enforcer LPD built so far. Point is, she's not an LPD substitute. Being especially designed for maritime support, strategic sealift and sea basing missions, she's more a substitute for replenishment ships and cargo ships, like the Point class sealift ships of the UK. Besides Replenishment at Sea of other ships, the main missions of the JSS will be strategic transport and sea basing: not amphibious assault. Landing craft cannot enter her, and that includes all but perhaps the very smallest of hovercraft (which, if diminuitive, are meaningless for amphibious operations anyway). Check the design of the 'rear ramp', which is for vehicles to offload onto landing craft mored behind the ship. Below the "stern ramp" are the steering engineroom and fuel tanks: not an easy redesign if you want to put an well-deck there (adding ballast tanks, full width water tight door etc). On the Enforcer, the machinery is much further forward, for the very reason a well-deck has to be accommodated. The width of the stern ramp door is less than the width of the LCUs employed.





The Dutch JSS Multi-Purpose Support Ship: No Longer For Sale





HMNLS Karel Doorman Joint Support Ship (JSS)

Your 'Enforcer JSS' is in fact an LPD. Remember, Spain's Juan Carlos 1 LHD also has RAS-station (as had the Principe de Asturias Sea control ship aka stovl-carrier) but that by itself does not make her a JSS.






Of interest. 
Ship to Shore Logistics - 09 (Current Capabilities) | Think Defence
UK Armed Forces Commentary: Thinking about MARS Solid Support Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Doorman





Rotterdam/Galicia




Bay class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> At 27.800 ton, the Doorman JSS is not the Enforcer 18000 (which is not NOT called JSS for nothing). Really,... *she's substantially bigger (about 10.000 tons bigger) than the largest Enforcer LPD built so far. *



Since when is the size a factor to consider if the vessels are based on the same family? Even the Johan de Witt and Rotterdam class have size differences, not to mention the Bay or Galica class and all of them are varients of the Enforcer base design, which as shown is not limited to size, or config. They all however are meant for amphibious operations and therefor share the same capabilities wrt to transport of troops, vehicles, aircrafts, cargo, medical or command personal..., the rest is as said just a matter of requirement and design that is needed. There is no issue in modifing an LDP design to a JSS, if that is required and the manufacturer itself clearly offers the Enforcer design in different size, or weight classes and in different configs (LDP, LHD and JSS).


----------



## HRK

*India selects PSUs to construct Project 75I submarines*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
18 December 2013

Indian Defence Minister A K Antony confirmed in parliament on 17 December that state-owned public sector undertakings (PSUs) have been selected to build four Project 75I (India) diesel-electric submarines for the Indian Navy (IN).

Project 75I features the acquisition of six submarines with two built by a foreign prime contractor. Antony said that the Defence Acquisition Council has decided that three of the remaining submarines will be built by Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) and one by Hindustan Shipyard.

The decision effectively rules out any major private sector involvement in the construction project and could pave the way for the Ministry of Defence (MoD) to issue the long-awaited Request for Proposals (RfP) in support of the programme, which is valued at about INR500 billion (USD8 billion).

India selects PSUs to construct Project 75I submarines - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Something else from the world of the Indian Navy.
The artistic talents of the Commissioning Crew of INS Vikramaditya on display at Sevorodinsk.





 
BRAVO ZULU you Guys, You did us proud!


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Since when is the size a factor to consider if the vessels are based on the same family? Even the Johan de Witt and Rotterdam class have size differences, not to mention the Bay or Galica class and all of them are varients of the Enforcer base design, which as shown is not limited to size, or config. They all however are meant for amphibious operations and therefor share the same capabilities wrt to transport of troops, vehicles, aircrafts, cargo, medical or command personal..., the rest is as said just a matter of requirement and design that is needed. There is no issue in modifing an LDP design to a JSS, if that is required and the manufacturer itself clearly offers the Enforcer design in different size, or weight classes and in different configs (LDP, LHD and JSS).


I'm sorry but you are simply WRONG: JSS Doorman is not a member of the Enforcer family of ships. It is not meant primariy for amphibious operations (even if it can service a landing craft from a steel beach ramp). It does not have the same capabilities as the Enforcer ships, which all have a well deck and ballast tanks to lower their stern and flood the well deck, in which it carries its own landing craft internally. The official Dutch designation is "Joint Logistiek Ondersteuningsschip", which properly translates to joint logistics support ship. The key operant word here is LOGISTICS SUPPORT, not AMPHIBIOUS ASSAULT. It is primarily a supply and transport ship. It hardly carries any troops. It is meant for seabasing i.e. to resupply the LPDs, together with an AOR.

*Commissioned*
Rotterdam 1998
Galicia 1998
Castila 2000
Bay class 2006-2007
Johan de Witt 2007
_Karel Doorman 2012_

*Displacement (FLD)*
Rotterdam 12.750 ton
Galicia / Castila 13,815
Bay 16,200
Johan de Witt 15.325 - 16,800ton
_Karel Doorman 26.000 - 27.800ton_

*Length*
Galicia / Castila 160 m
Rotterdam 166 m
Bay class 177 m
Johan de Witt 176 m
_Karel Doorman 205 m_

*Beam*
Galicia / Castila 25 m
Bay 26 m
Rotterdam 27 m
Johan de Witt 29 m oa
_Karel Doorman 30 m_

*Draught*
Rotterdam 5.9 m (can lower its stern by approx 4m to flood welldeck)
Galicia / Castila 5.8 m (can lower its stern by approx 4m to flood welldeck)
Bay 5.8m (can lower its stern by approx 4m to flood welldeck)
Johan de Witt 5.6-5.8 m (can lower its stern by approx 4m to flood welldeck)
_Karel Doorman 8 m (no welldeck, no internal anding deck, no ballasttanks, cannot lower stern)_

*Craft carried internally in welldeck*
Rotterdam 4 LCU/LCM or 6 LCVP's
Galicia / Castila 4 LCM-1E or 6 LCVP
Bay 1 LCU or 2 LCVP
Johan de Witt 2 LCU/LCM or 4 LCVP (4 LCVP's on davids)
_Karel Doorman 0 landing craft (no welldeck, 2 LVCP's on davids)_

*Vehicledeck Capacity*
Rotterdam 300 lms (32 Leopard 2 and 90 YPR-765 AIFV)
Galicia / Castila ? (33 mbt and 130 apc)
Bay 1,150 linear metres of vehicles (up to 24 Challenger 2 tanks or 150 light trucks)
Johan de Witt 750 lms
_Karel Doorman 1300 lms_

*Total vehicle capacity (incl hangar, deck and dock)*
Rotterdam 1216 lms (1216-300=916=hangar, deck and dock)
Galicia / Castila ?
Bay ?
Johan de Witt 1360 lms (1360-750=610=hangar, deck and dock)
Karel Doorman 2000 (2000-1300=700=hangar and deck)

*Troops*
Galicia / Castilla 543 / 404 troops
Rotterdam 604 troops
Bay class 356 standard, 700 overload (sacrifices troops and well for vehicle and cargo)
Johan de Witt 555 troops or command staff of 402 (sacrifices welldeck for command functions)
_Karel Doorman 130 troops_

Amfibische transportschepen | Ministerie van Defensie
Joint logistic Support Ship | Ministerie van Defensie
Sea Basing Logistiek
JLOS Karel Doorman (A833) - Wikipedia
Zr. Ms. Rotterdam (1998) - Wikipedia
Zr. Ms. Johan de Witt - Wikipedia
Rotterdam-class amphibious transport dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Galicia-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bay-class landing ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Galicia Class Logistic Support Ships - Naval Technology
Rotterdam Class Landing Platform Dock (LPD) - Naval Technology
Bay Class LSD(A) Alternative Landing Ship Logistic (ALSL) - Naval Technology
http://www.epicos.com/WARoot/News/AmphibiousAssaultPowerProjection.pdf






Compare data to above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I don't know if this has been posted:






(official CGI of the INS Vikrant)


@sancho @Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know if this has been posted:



It was posted earlier bro .

We should give it to the Directorate of Naval Design . They were able to launch a F15 from a carrier ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> It was posted earlier bro .
> 
> We should be give it to the Directorate of Naval Design . They were able to launch a F15 from a carrier ...


Must've missed it. Yet that is disappointing to see they did that.

Other than that a great vid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> It is not meant primariy for amphibious operations (even if it can service a landing craft from a steel beach ramp). It does not have the same capabilities as the Enforcer ships, which all have a well deck and ballast tanks to lower their stern and flood the well deck, in which it carries its own landing craft internally.



Again, a vessel for amphibious operations is not defined by having a well deck, but by having the capability to transport troops, cargo, vehicles, have command or medical facilities and so on. Even INS Viraat has these capabilities, just like the latest America class carriers and none of the have a well deck!
A JSS has these capabilities too, no matter if it is designed with a stern ramp, a well deck, or even with none of them, like LSTs. And as I said, there is no problem in designing a JSS with a well deck, but refuelling masts at the deck and you don't even deny that. The logistical support capability is an additional capability that a JSS/LSS has and that makes it more useful in different roles, but it still remains to be an amphibious vessel!!!


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Again, a vessel for amphibious operations is not defined by having a well deck, but by having the capability to transport troops, cargo, vehicles, have command or medical facilities and so on. Even INS Viraat has these capabilities, just like the latest America class carriers and none of the have a well deck!
> A JSS has these capabilities too, no matter if it is designed with a stern ramp, a well deck, or even with none of them, like LSTs. And as I said, there is no problem in designing a JSS with a well deck, but refuelling masts at the deck and you don't even deny that. The logistical support capability is an additional capability that a JSS/LSS has and that makes it more useful in different roles, but it still remains to be an amphibious vessel!!!



A vessel for amphibious operations is not defined by having a well deck BUT AN LPD IS. JSS is not an LPD. As for the capability to transport troops, JSS can take few troops compared to Rotterdam and de Witt and has little organic capability to land them (she has 2 LCVP, no dock, and gets 2 non/navalised Army Chinooks on board). The whole point of the JSS for the Dutch navy is as replacement for an AOR, while adding asefull additional transport capability. It can serve as transport (not assault) ship. As is evident from its vlms and cargo capacitiy, relative to the LPDs, all of which are in addition to oil, fuel, ammo and cargo capabilities the LPDs do not have to the same extent.

Viraat started life as an aircraft carrier of the Centaur class and was subsequently _converted _to a Commando Carrier. Landing craft and berthing for 800 troops were added and her airwing became approximately 20 Sea King helicopters. A further mild conversion was performed to become an anti-submarine warfare carrier. Later she was made fit for accepting Harriers. But while she got troop carrying capability and 4 david mounted LCU, no one attempted to shoe-horn in a well deck. Nor have there been any such conversions in other vessels. Or design modicications along these lines (please do provide an example of a design being modified to accept a well deck).

The America class (LHA-6) sacrifices the dock to support F-35Bs and MV22s (i.e. removing the ballasting equipment). Removal of the well/dock for landing craft provides for an extended hangar deck with two significantly wider high bay areas, each fitted with an overhead crane for aircraft maintenance. Approximately 45% of the design is based on LHD-8. This is the only design example that I am aware of where this (redesign to loose a dock) has been done.

The USN Harpers Ferry class is a class of dock landing ships completed in the early 1990s that is modified from the Whidbey Island class dock landing ships and that sacrifices landing craft capability for more cargo space, making it closer to an amphibious transport dock per se. Just like the De Witt relative to Rotterdam. Still, as with the Dutch ships, the dock is maintained.

Now, I don´t care about discussion about definitions. Fact is, that JSS is NOT a member of the Enforcer family, there is not a shared design base. (that does not rule out that some Enforcer variants carry a RAS rig, but at the same time, as illustrated by Spain´s PdA and JC1, having a RAS rig does not a replenishment ship make) Moreover, JSS is not intended as an amphibious assault asset like the LPDs are. Rather they provide sealift capability. Sealift can be divided into strategic and tactical sealift. Strategic sealift is the transportation of vehicles and equipment to a staging area equipped with port facilities, with personnel arriving by other methods. Tactical sealift occurs when a ship is carrying personnel along with vehicles and equipment, and is able to deploy them directly and operationally, like in an amphibious assault. JSS has only very limited organic ability to deploy what it carries independently. Her role is more strategic than tactical. *Seabasing* is a naval capability that provides commanders with the ability to conduct selected functions and tasks at sea without reliance on infrastructure ashore. In that context, JSS supports the LPDs in their primary mission and all ships in the LPD´s protective force.

She does not have a dock, just a steal beach (rear ramp) and a dock cannot be easily designed in (look at waterline relatied to vehicle deck, position of rudder machinery, position of main machinery, absense of LPD ballasting system etc). She carries 2 lcvp on davids, rather than at least 2 LCU and at least 4 LCVP as the LPDs do. She hosts Army Chinooks rather than having an organic helicopter complement. But on the whole, it is in the 8000 m3 of F76 fuel she can carry that she is by design is very significantly different from LPDs (which have 1250 to 2150 m3 each at best) and the 1000 m3 of F44 fuel (compared to 240-300 m3 each for the LPDs).·The LPDs (notably de Witt) are equipped to receive command staffs, the JSS is not. But she has better hospital capability

See also Canada´s JSS defunct project


> The Joint Support Ship Project consists of 2–3 multi-role vessels that will replace the underway replenishment capability of the _Protecteur_-class auxiliary vessel, as well as provide basic sealift for the Canadian Army, support to forces ashore, and command facilities for a Canadian Forces "joint force" or "naval task group".
> 
> The Joint Support Ship Project should not be confused with the Amphibious Assault Ship Project, which is another separate procurement project also under consideration by the Royal Canadian Navy; planning for the Amphibious Assault Ship Project is at a much earlier stage.


Joint Support Ship Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You did notice the Dutch navy on its website does not group JSS together with the LPDs as amphibious ships? Also, it carries an A-designation, not an L-designation like the Rotterdam/DeWitt/Bay/Castilla, to signifies its primary role.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kattupalli Shipyard by L&T

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kattupalli Shipyard by L&T (aims to build commercial and defense ships)






L&T's design for Corvette/OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Capt.Popeye

^
Interesting layout of the yard there. The single synchro-lift looks capable to handle Destroyer sized ships as it is. Plus there is additional space for more lift(s) and a D/Dock. Should be a viable facility for Ship Construction.

The Design for the Corvette/OPV displays Frigate sized capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Indian Navy missile frigate INS Talwar collides with fishing boat off Maharashtra coast. Rescue operation on*. Tweeted by Shiv Aroor


----------



## Penguin

[view full size to read the yellow plaque, which says 2 units each per year for military ships i.e. frigate, corvette, submarine.]



> It is planning to compete with Japanese and Korean shipyards in building "specialised ships," such as large-size warships, car carriers, submarines, naval offshore patrol vessels, fast patrol vessels and corvettes. After Colombo and Singapore, Kattupalli will be the third major international destination for ship repairs in the region.


Kattupalli Shipyard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
L&T not to compete with Chinese shipyards | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

@Penguin @sancho 
Why don't we invite Chinese  ? It will ease the tension and change all calculations.
These are not main surface components...its uses to carry troops.






The *Type 071* class can carry up to a battalion of marine infantry, roughly 400 to 800 troops, and has two vehicle decks capable of storing up to 18 armored vehicles. The dock ships can get troops and vehicles to shore by helicopter and landing craft. They have a flight deck capable of simultaneously operating two Z-8 troop-carrying helicopters, and can store another four in a large hangar.

The ships also have a very large well deck-think of it as a hangar for landing craft that can be flooded with seawater-that can store and launch amphibious vehicles, rigid hulled inflatable boats and four transport hovercraft similar to the American LCAC.

The ships each have limited self-defense protection in the form of a single 76-millimeter gun and four 30-millimeter close-in weapon systems. As defenses go, that's not much, and the Type 071s will rely on other ships in a naval battlegroup to defend them.


----------



## SR-91

Agent_47 said:


> @Penguin @sancho
> Why don't we invite Chinese  ? It will ease the tension and change all calculations.
> These are not main surface components...its uses to carry troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Type 071* class can carry up to a battalion of marine infantry, roughly 400 to 800 troops, and has two vehicle decks capable of storing up to 18 armored vehicles. The dock ships can get troops and vehicles to shore by helicopter and landing craft. They have a flight deck capable of simultaneously operating two Z-8 troop-carrying helicopters, and can store another four in a large hangar.
> 
> The ships also have a very large well deck-think of it as a hangar for landing craft that can be flooded with seawater-that can store and launch amphibious vehicles, rigid hulled inflatable boats and four transport hovercraft similar to the American LCAC.
> 
> The ships each have limited self-defense protection in the form of a single 76-millimeter gun and four 30-millimeter close-in weapon systems. As defenses go, that's not much, and the Type 071s will rely on other ships in a naval battlegroup to defend them.





Because bro, Whatever the chinese can do, we can do it better.We just take more time doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

SR-91 said:


> Because bro, Whatever the chinese can do, we can do it better



This is called wishful thinking!!



SR-91 said:


> We just take more time doing it.



Because you suffer from a fundamental flaw called INCOMPETENCE!!


----------



## SR-91

Abu Nasar said:


> This is called wishful thinking!!
> 
> 
> 
> Because you suffer from a fundamental flaw called INCOMPETENCE!!



it doesn't matter what u think.


----------



## Indus Falcon

SR-91 said:


> it doesn't matter what u think.



You are right!! Ships running into trawlers, subs sinking nose down in the harbour, thats what really matters!!


----------



## SR-91

Abu Nasar said:


> You are right!! Ships running into trawlers, subs sinking nose down in the harbour, thats what really matters!!




Name one thing that u - ur country build? U got nothing there. ur country is on the brink of breakdown..If i was u, id be worrying about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> Why don't we invite Chinese  ?


Because they will not sell us anything that could be used against them or Pakistan, so that's not an option.


----------



## Penguin

Please refrain from useless dickmeasuring and pissing contests and stick to naval topics.


----------



## Indus Falcon

SR-91 said:


> Name one thing that u - ur country build? U got nothing there. ur country is on the brink of breakdown..If i was u, id be worrying about that.


Looks like I stepped on your tail


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abu Nasar said:


> You are right!! Ships running into trawlers, subs sinking nose down in the harbour, thats what really matters!!


 
_Chalo eik aur pagal aya hamare beech._
Welcome to PDF ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Please refrain from useless dickmeasuring and pissing contests and stick to meaningfull discussion of substantive naval topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Pics of Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

thx


----------



## Gessler

A MiG-29K of the Indian Navy at the Shore-Based Test Facility (SBTF) in Goa. The
ski-jump mimics that of Vikramaditya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

*L&T Coastal Submarine* ???
@sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

A US Navy F-14 Tomcat escorting Indian Navy Tu-142 "Bear-F" maritime patrol aircraft (c.1989)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Gessler said:


> A US Navy F-14 Tomcat escorting Indian Navy Tu-142 "Bear-F" maritime patrol aircraft (c.1989)



Any de-classified information on what happened during this incident?


----------



## Indischer

Dandpatta said:


> Any de-classified information on what happened during this incident?



Such rendezvouses are fairly common occurrences actually. Long Range Patrol Aircraft are regularly tailed by interceptors from rivals/US just to remind them who's the Boss. That certainly wouldn't be the first nor the last such rendezvous between IN and USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Indischer said:


> Such rendezvouses are fairly common occurrences actually. Long Range Patrol Aircraft are regularly tailed by interceptors from rivals/US just to remind them who's the Boss. That certainly wouldn't be the first nor the last such rendezvous between IN and USN.


Thanks for the info - just that I was curious if there was any "sensitive" incident related to this pic. And yes, true about what you said. Even Chinese a/cs vis-a-vis US a/cs rdv each other in South China Seas - as it used to happen with USSR/US acs in the past.


----------



## kingofkings

Gessler said:


> A US Navy F-14 Tomcat escorting Indian Navy Tu-142 "Bear-F" maritime patrol aircraft (c.1989)





Dandpatta said:


> Any de-classified information on what happened during this incident?




A U.S. Navy Grumman F-14A _Tomcat_ from Fighter Squadron VF-111 _Sundowners_ intercepting an Indian Navy Tupolev Tu-142MK-E (NATO reporting code "Bear F") in 1988. VF-111 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing 15 (CVW-15) aboard the aircraft carrier USS _Carl Vinson_ (CVN-70) for a deploymant to the Western Pacific and the Indian Ocean from 15 June to 16 December 1988.

LINK


----------



## Penguin

Just search images with: tomcat + bear

Worthwhile reads (with many pics) 
Intercepting the Bear | Aces Flying High
Bear-Hunters, Part 1 (check the side menu for 3 more parts. part 5 here Bear Hunters, Part 5: ASW Style


----------



## kurup

INS Vikramditya (extreme left), INS Viraat in the foreground, INS Teg in the background, and INS Mumbai to the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gessler

^^ Amazing pictures. Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Boeing's Challenger-based maritime surveillance aircraft nears first flight*
> *Boeing’s maritime surveillance aircraft (MSA) demonstrator will soon take to the skies.*
> 
> Aircraft modifier Field Aviation tells Flightglobal that structural conversions on the aircraft, a Boeing-owned Bombardier Challenger 604 business jet, are nearly complete and that it is “nearing” the first flight test...
> 
> ...The MSA won’t be as capable as the P-8. But it will cost around $55 million to $60 million, roughly one-third of the P-8’s price, according to Field.
> Though the demonstrator is a Boeing-owned Challenger 604, future aircraft will be based on Bombardier’s updated Challenger 605. It will have a range of about 2,500nm (4,630km) and an eight-to-nine hour endurance...
> 
> ...The base version of the MSA will be manned by two pilots and three system operators, and will be offered with a Selex ES Seaspray 7300 maritime surveillance radar and a FLIR Systems Star Safire 380 electro-optical and infrared sensor.
> 
> Options include two additional crew stations and equipment like satellite communications and a side-looking airborne radar (SLAR), says Field.
> 
> Future aircraft could also be outfitted with weapons mounted on wing hard-points...



Boeing's Challenger-based maritime surveillance aircraft nears first flight - 1/10/2014 - Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

sancho said:


> Boeing's Challenger-based maritime surveillance aircraft nears first flight - 1/10/2014 - Flight Global


Seems like a great option for the navy, as a short range/coastal surveillance aircraft while the P-8I can operate in the medium to long range category. Can UAV's do the same job as this aircraft or this one has better surveillance equipment?


----------



## Nishan_101

sudhir007 said:


> *L&T Coastal Submarine* ???
> @sancho



Explain in detail.



Water Car Engineer said:


>



So when IN going to scrap their old carrier?


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> So when IN going to scrap their old carrier?



Between 2015 and 2020 after IAC-1 enters service .


----------



## sancho

IndoUS said:


> Seems like a great option for the navy, as a short range/coastal surveillance aircraft while the P-8I can operate in the medium to long range category. Can UAV's do the same job as this aircraft or this one has better surveillance equipment?



It's defenitely a more cost-effective option, but still might be costlier than other competitors, especially when operational costs will be added. And since P8I already is a jet engined aircraft, a lighter turbo prop MPA that can operate better at low levels, with increased endurance might be the better option. The UAVs can do the same surveillance jobs, but can't carry rescue equipment in SAR roles, nor weapons that IN requires as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*Third Saryu-class OPV ioins Indian Navy
*






The Indian Navy has taken delivery of its* third* 105m Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel (NOPV), named *INS Sumedha*.

*With today’s delivery, Goa Shipyard achieved a milestone of 200 delivered vessels* and joined the elite
class of shipbuilders. The OPV was in-house built and the largest constructed ship by Goa Shipyard for the Indian Navy.

Goa Shipyard has so far delivered and built Missile Crafts, Fast Patrol Vessels, Extra Fast Attack Crafts, Offshore Patrol Vessels, Advanced OPVs and Naval OPVs, Torpedo Recovery Vessels and 126 GRP Interceptor Boats.

The Indian Navy *has ordered four NOPVs* from Goa Shipyard Limited. The first and second of the series, *INS Saryu* and *INS Sunayna*, were handed over to the Navy by GSL on 21 December 2012 and 02 September 2013 respectively.

Third OPV Joins Indian Navy >> Naval Today

--

Just one more to go before Saryu-class OPV line comes to an end and we can concentrate on the
follow-on 5 vessels of improved design. These Saryu-class are 2,250-ton ships. The follow-on class
could be larger than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Saryu-class OPV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## trident2010

^^^ Why does it look bit old and rusty?


----------



## Gessler

trident2010 said:


> ^^^ Why does it look bit old and rusty?



It's not polished enough, and those are tug marks , not rust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Gessler said:


> Saryu-class OPV



Another angle:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

INS Kolkata

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Agent_47

Is it true that the keel of the follow on Project 15B is laid ?


----------



## black_jack

Agent_47 said:


> Is it true that the keel of the follow on Project 15B is laid ?


nope 
it's still on design board


----------



## Agent_47

black_jack said:


> nope
> it's still on design board


The follow on *Project 15B* destroyer project has started - Bangalore Class (not sure)
Keel laid for first ship on 12/dec/13 -- 
http://www.mazagondock.gov.in/newsite2010/pdfs/msg/KEEL LAID FOR YARD 12704.pdf

CC @Gessler @sancho @kurup @Penguin @Abingdonboy @acetophenol @Capt.Popeye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Gessler said:


> Saryu-class OPV


The ship is top-notch, but that heli is an eyesore. We need newer naval copters ASAP.


----------



## Penguin

Indischer said:


> The ship is top-notch, but that heli is an eyesore. We need newer naval copters ASAP.


Those copters convert nicely into drones...
Indian UAV/UCAV Thread | Page 2



Agent_47 said:


> The follow on *Project 15B* destroyer project has started - Bangalore Class (not sure)
> Keel laid for first ship on 12/dec/13 --
> http://www.mazagondock.gov.in/newsite2010/pdfs/msg/KEEL LAID FOR YARD 12704.pdf
> 
> CC @Gessler @sancho @kurup @Penguin @Abingdonboy @acetophenol @Capt.Popeye


Well, that pretty much rules out any foreign design.... (keep that in mind for P-17A)

Project 15B will retain the same hull as 15A _Kolkata_-class destroyers, but there will be significant changes in the superstructure that will improve the ships stealth characteristics, include better sound and infrared suppression systems and more sophisticated weaponry, They are expected to displace approximately 8,000 tonnes fld (1200 tonnes more than 15A). Russia's Baltic Shipyard has been contracted to provide four sets of line shafts by 2017. Build-time for Project 15B is expected to be shorter than 15A, as no major re-designing would be done

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

@Penguin I feel firstly, since the airframes of these copters are already old, and secondly because converting them to UCAV will involve too many modifications to the airframe, it's best that they are retired.


----------



## Penguin

Indischer said:


> @Penguin I feel firstly, since the airframes of these copters are already old, and secondly because converting them to UCAV will involve too many modifications to the airframe, it's best that they are retired.


As of October 2010, it was reported that the programme is plagued by the lack of a correct landing and take-off system for moving platforms such as the decks of warships and had run into serious delays


----------



## Indischer

Penguin said:


> As of October 2010, it was reported that the programme is plagued by the lack of a correct landing and take-off system for moving platforms such as the decks of warships and had run into serious delays



Have they at least tested it on land before proceeding to actual ship decks? The IAF and IN Chetak Helicopters were imported in the 1970s and 80s. They're well past their prime and fast nearing the end of their original airframe life.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indischer said:


> @Penguin I feel firstly, since the airframes of these copters are already old, and secondly because converting them to UCAV will involve too many modifications to the airframe, it's best that they are retired.


They will be the HAL/IAI project to turn Chetaks into UAVs/NRAVS failed because the Chetaks were too old and outdated. IIRC they started looking at the modern ALH with digital everything (pretty much) as al alternative.next stage, but don't know where that went. Either way the Chetaks will be gone in 3-4 years being replaced by the N-LUH the IN has already started a competition for.



Agent_47 said:


> The follow on *Project 15B* destroyer project has started - Bangalore Class (not sure)
> Keel laid for first ship on 12/dec/13 --
> http://www.mazagondock.gov.in/newsite2010/pdfs/msg/KEEL LAID FOR YARD 12704.pdf
> 
> CC @Gessler @sancho @kurup @Penguin @Abingdonboy @acetophenol @Capt.Popeye


Nice, nothing had been reported on this pretty momentous bit of news- great job as always Indian media. Guess they were too busy chasing BS head-line grabbing news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice, nothing had been reported on this pretty momentous bit of news- great job as always Indian media. Guess they were too busy chasing BS head-line grabbing news.




@Abingdonboy 
Can a kneel be laid without a freeze on design?


----------



## sudhir007

Tu-142MK-E along with P8-i

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

*KEEL LAID FOR YARD 12704 (1ST SHIP OF P15 BRAVO) (Project 15B Destroyers)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-91 said:


> @Abingdonboy
> Can a kneel be laid without a freeze on design?


Well theoretically speaking certain aspects of the design can be tweaked post-kneel laying but the major design aspects must be frozen before you lay the keel ie length, displacement, draft, propulsion etc. So the P-15B's design is likely frozen.



sudhir007 said:


> Tu-142MK-E along with P8-i


Where's the P-8I in this pic? Those are Airbus I think either A320s or A319s-it's hard to tell from this angle. But I don't see any P-8Is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YouGotRouged

Abingdonboy said:


> Well theoretically speaking certain aspects of the design can be tweaked post-kneel laying but the major design aspects must be frozen before you lay the keel ie length, displacement, draft, propulsion etc. So the P-15B's design is likely frozen.
> 
> 
> *Where's the P-8I in this pic? Those are Airbus I think either A320s or A319s-it's hard to tell from this angle. But I don't see any P-8Is*.


They are neither, Airbus planes especially the 318,319,320,333-200, 330-300, 340 etc have winglets for fuel efficiency, but it isn't the P-8i as you indicated as well...the color scheme isn't right though they could be early variants of the 737, judging by the red on the engines, I would assume that they belong to Air India..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bill_Maher said:


> They are neither, Airbus planes especially the 318,319,320,333-200, 330-300, 340 etc have winglets for fuel efficiency, but it isn't the P-8i as you indicated as well...the color scheme isn't right though they could be early variants of the 737, judging by the red on the engines, I would assume that they belong to Air India..


They are some time of Airbus, the 737s have very distinctive engines and profile:


----------



## Penguin

A-320 frontal view.





Boeing p-8a Poseidon


----------



## Abingdonboy

The birds in the pic aren't even in the IN's Grey! They are clearly white so all this looking at profiles business is a waste of time- it's clear they are civilian airliners and NOT P-8Is.


----------



## madooxno9

*DO we have anything like this on board of Indian Warships ? 
*





@Penguin , how effective such system can be ?


----------



## Manvantaratruti

madooxno9 said:


> *DO we have anything like this on board of Indian Warships ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Penguin , how effective such system can be ?



Image of a similar Indian Made ASW weapon on Talwar. RBU 6000 made in India under Russian ToT. 





HAPP, Tiruchi develops indigenous version of RGB 60 for Indian Navy - The Hindu






The HAPP (Heavy Alloy Penetrator Project), Tiruchi, has developed an indigenised version of the Russian Anti-Submarine Rocket Guided Bomb 60 (RGB 60), for catering to the needs of Indian Navy.

The 110 kg RGB 60 rocket developed through in-house Research and Development process within a duration of one year, has been designed to deliver a war head mass of 25 kg to a range of 5.8 km within ten seconds. The rocket is fired in formations from the RBU 6000 (Rocketnaya Bombometnaya Ustanovka) Rocket Depth Bomb Launcher mounted on ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

madooxno9 said:


> *DO we have anything like this on board of Indian Warships ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Penguin , how effective such system can be ?



Very, but you have to keep in mind with this Swedish system (also used by eg. Finland) that it is designed from small ships (Visby class and smalller, under 1000 tons) and for specific circumstances such as you find in the Baltic (i.e. shallow waters in general, rocky coastal areas) which limit a submarine's degree of freedom in avoiding detection and escape once detected.

See Elma (antiubåtsgranat) - Wikipedia (use translate.google.com to go from Swedish to English)

See also listing in Naval INstitute Guide to world weapon systems (N. Friedman) 2006 p757
The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapon Systems - Norman Friedman - Google Boeken

THe RBU 6000 is a much larger ASW rocket system, which required deck penetration (automated below deck ammo suppy) It is also a far larger rocket, It can also be used as last ditch torpedo defence hard kill system. It is intended for major surface ships (i.e. corvettes and up, e.g. starting in Grisha class), as back up to heavyweigh 533mm asw torpedo's. There are smaller RBU systems (rbu 1000, 1200 , 2500). China and Russia part, there aren't all that many producers of asw rocket systems anymore. Many navies use only light weight 324mm ASW torpedoes these days.

See naval institute guide above, page 755 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

राजे said:


> View attachment 14400


What are we looking at, exactly?


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kurup

81st Immediate Support Vessels squadron commissioned





In an effort to strengthen maritime security, the 81st Immediate Support Vessels Squadron comprising seven Immediate Support Vessels (ISVs) were commissioned into the Indian Navy on Thursday.

The ships were commissioned at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai by Sudhir Vasudeva, chairman and managing director ONGC, in the presence of senior naval officers and dignitaries from ONGC. A total of twenty three ISVs are planned to be commissioned in the Indian Navy.

India's economic development is dependent on the seas and thus safeguarding the nation's maritime interests is extremely important. Our vital oil and gas installations located in the offshore provide almost 70% of India's indigenous hydrocarbon production and are valuable assets for energy security. The security of these national off shore assets of vital economic importance demands constant surveillance and credible response capability and swift reactions to emergent situations.

The ISVs are equipped with advanced navigational and communication equipment and armed with heavy and light machine guns. These vessels are designed to achieve speeds in excess of 40 knots (75 Km/hr) and can sustain themselves at sea for a considerable duration. Built ingenuously by M/S SHM Shipcare these vessels would be operated by the Indian Navy and would patrol the Offshore Oil Development Areas thus strengthening offshore security.

Defence News - 81st Immediate Support Vessels squadron commissioned
http://www.defencenews.in/defence-news-internal.aspx?id=$$ravQ$$gDtMQ=


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

kurup said:


>



The inner set of turboprops seem to be turning at a different speed than the outer set.


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> The inner set of turboprops seem to be turning at a different speed than the outer set.


More like not turning. (notice the dude on the tarmack?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Penguin said:


> More like not turning. (notice the dude on the tarmack?)



Yeah...when does this usually happen? (inner set of props not active but outer set turning)


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> Yeah...when does this usually happen? (inner set of props not active but outer set turning)


Don't know the exact engine start sequence, but I suspect it is in the process of starting up all its engines one (or a pair) at the time. If so, that suggests it is a normal event.

See also this AN-22 footage (same engines) eg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*INS Vikrant and INS Viraat in 1990



*

*




INS Viraat and INS Vikramadithya in 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> More like not turning. (notice the dude on the tarmack?)





Gessler said:


> Yeah...when does this usually happen? (inner set of props not active but outer set turning)





Penguin said:


> Don't know the exact engine start sequence, but I suspect it is in the process of starting up all its engines one (or a pair) at the time. If so, that suggests it is a normal event.
> 
> See also this AN-22 footage (same engines) eg


I suppose it's also possible/likely that this bird is just taxiing so doesn't need to have all 4 engines on as 2 will provide enough power to taxi the plane on the ground. I've seen C-130s do the same with 3 engines on.


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> I suppose it's also possible/likely that this bird is just taxiing so doesn't need to have all 4 engines on as 2 will provide enough power to taxi the plane on the ground. I've seen C-130s do the same with 3 engines on.


Crossed my mind too but there's a dude on the tarmac in front of the plane plus some small vehicle (may be some sort of geneator to assist engine start, or a tow vehicle.) so I don't think it is rolling.


----------



## Gessler

Chart of PDMS (naval version of SR-SAM Maitri, I think) displayed for first time in DEFEXPO 2014.

Pic from TRISHUL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Spotted these pictures of the elusive lead ship of the Kolkata-class (Project 15A) of stealth destroyers at Defexpo. The Kolkata is likely to be handed over to the Indian Navy by the end of next month. With sea trials complete, the ship is currently in dry-dock, chairman of Mazagon Docks Ltd told my network colleague at the show last week. One of the most exciting shipbuilding efforts the country has ever undertaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Indian private firm Larsen & Toubro indicates it is designing and building a swimmer delivery vehicle (SDV). This 
poster was up at the L&T stand at DefExpo. Under development by L&T Heavy Engineering, this image depicts it 
as a dry type delivery vehicle for up to four marine commandos.

Love how it reminds me of this.

Executives I spoke to at the stand said it was being developed and built in-house and would be offered to the 
Indian Navy once it was complete (like the Adamya AUV).

Separately, it is known that in 2012, the Indian MoD approved a navy requirement of four special operational 
vessels (SOVs) for the MARCOS, apparently to be built at the Hindustan Shipyard Ltd in Visakhapatnam. It is not 
clear if L&T is involved with that classified programme.

Livefist: L&T Developing Bond-Style Mini-Sub For Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Australian Navy frigate HMAS Darwin visits Southern Command - Frontier India

HMAS darwin at souther commond:Kochi.


----------



## SpArK

Australian frigate HMAS (Her Majesty’s Australian Ship) Darwin berths at Kochi


----------



## thestringshredder

*Navy kicks off largest combat exercise with dedicated satellite above*






NEW DELHI: With an all-seeing eye 36,000km above the equator, the Navy has kicked off its largest exercise with both the western and eastern fleets amassing in the Bay of Bengal for intensive combat manoeuvres.

*"Tropex" or the theatre-level readiness and operational exercise underway across the eastern seaboard with over 50 warships, including aircraft carrier INS Viraat and nuclear submarine INS Chakra, as well as scores of fighters, helicopters and drones is a yearly feature.*

*But what is new this year is that the month-long exercise is being held for the first time under the gaze of India's first dedicated military satellite GSAT-7 or "Rukmini", which has a 2,000-nautical mile footprint over the critical Indian Ocean region (IOR).*

*This geostationary naval communication and surveillance satellite, launched in August last year, is beaming signals from its UHF, S, Ku and C-band transponders to network all Indian warships, submarines and aircraft with operational centres ashore through high-speed encrypted data-links.*

"The exercise, with Admiral DK Joshi and Eastern Naval Command chief Vice Admiral Anil Chopra embarked on board warships, is being conducted with two completely networked fleets widely dispersed across the IOR in a dense maritime environment," said an officer.

*Apart from IAF chipping in with its Sukhoi-30MKIs, Jaguars and IL-78 midair refuellers, the Navy has for the first time also deployed its newly-acquired P-8I long range patrol aircraft or "intelligent hawk eyes" for the wargames.*

The US has till now delivered three of these eight sensor and radar-packed aircraft, contracted for $2.1 billion in 2009. Armed with potent anti-submarine warfare capabilities, *the P-8Is are working in conjunction with medium-range Dorniers and Israeli Searcher-II and Heron UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) to create a three-tier surveillance grid in the heavily-militarized IOR.*

With the western fleet coming all the way around the Indian peninsula, the "theatre" for the exercise is also significant since India is steadily bolstering military force-levels on the eastern coast and Andaman and Nicobar archipelago to counter China's strategic moves in the IOR.

*Rukmini, with it being first Indian communication satellite to have the high-power UHF (ultra high-frequency) transponder, is a critical cog in all this. Fast shedding its "I see, I kill" kind of solitary operations, the entire Navy is now getting networked for all to get a composite picture of the IOR and swiftly respond to any exigency.*

India has been a very slow starter in the use of space for military operations despite having a robust civilian programme. Space, without actual militarization, can be effectively exploited to keep tabs on enemy movements across land and maritime borders.

*Link - Navy kicks off largest combat exercise with dedicated satellite above - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

And not a single pic will be realised of this mammoth exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Abingdonboy said:


> And not a single pic will be realised of this mammoth exercise



We don't have the propaganda department.


----------



## IndoUS

PICS or didn't happen.

No seriously uploads some pics please..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> We don't have the propaganda department.


It's not about propaganda, it's Public Relations (PR) and the Indian Military (every arm and the MoD DOES have a PR wing). Let the Indian people see where their taxes go and maybe more importantly show them that things are changing with their Military. As a secondary note it will show the world the might of the Indian military (again, a secondary purpose).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not about propaganda, it's Public Relations (PR) and the Indian Military (every arm and the MoD DOES have a PR wing). Let the Indian people see where their taxes go and maybe more importantly show them that things are changing with their Military. As a secondary note it will show the world the might of the Indian military (again, a secondary purpose).



Actually your secondary purpose should be our primary purpose and this thinking is missing as far as all the pr wings of gov and armed forces are concerned. We dont believe in propaganda.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bhasad Singh Mundi said:


> Actually your secondary purpose should be our primary purpose and this thinking is missing as far as all the pr wings of gov and armed forces are concerned. We dont believe in propaganda.


And nor should they. I've always believed in the "speak softly and carry a big stick". Let the world underestimate India for as long as they like, that's immaterial tbh, those who need to know India's capabilities will know (nations/militaries).


----------



## GR!FF!N

already one thread is running..please merge it @Oscar @WebMaster @Aeronaut 

now thats what we call exercise...

but I agree with @Abingdonboy 

this Tropex is IN's largest exercise.but they only release handful of pics each year.. 

2012.....

Livefist: Indian Navy Exercise TROPEX-2012

2013.....

http://indiannavy.nic.in/press-release/naval-exercise-tropex-2013-concludes
PHOTOS: Indian Navy TROPEX 2013


----------



## Penguin

Indian Navy Kicks Off Exercise Tropex 2014 >> Naval Today
Chindits: Exercise 'TROPEX 2014' Underway On Eastern Coast











Livefist: Indian Sea Harriers Headline TROPEX 2014
Chindits: Exercise 'TROPEX 2014' Underway On Eastern Coast



> Admiral D.K. Joshi, Chief of the Naval Staff and Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, FOC-IN-C East witnessing flying operations onboard INS Viraat during the ongoing month-long major exercise of the combined Eastern and Western Fleets in the Bay of Bengal.


Livefist: Indian Sea Harriers Headline TROPEX 2014



GR!FF!N said:


> 2012.....
> 
> Livefist: Indian Navy Exercise TROPEX-2012


Some more 2012 here
Indian Navy Exercise TROPEX-2012



GR!FF!N said:


> 2012.....
> Livefist: Indian Navy Exercise TROPEX-2012



Some more 2012 here: 

Indian Navy Exercise TROPEX-2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Sagem and Bharat sign naval sensors MoU*
> 
> France's Sagem has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Indian defence electronics specialist Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) for the development of naval sensors, the former announced on 7 February.
> 
> According to Sagem the agreement will cover co-operation in the production and supply of navigational sensors, inertial navigational systems, and optronic masts to the Indian Navy.
> 
> The announcement of the accord coincided with the Defexpo 2014 event in New Dheli, which ran from 6 to 9 February.
> 
> In a statement Sagem said that India's ship and submarine construction programme would provide a large-scale opportunity to provide sensors such as SIGMA-40, Ring Laser Gyro, Optronic mast, Attack Periscope, and Radar Mast for submarines.



Sagem and Bharat sign naval sensors MoU - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## SpArK

*Dassault has dreamed DCNS did*




Shipyards Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL), Mumbai, in full swing. Six Scorpene submarines designed by the French DCNS are being assembled. The most advanced of them will take the merpour the ultimate tests in 2015, for delivery to the Indian Navy a year tard.Pour the French naval group, it will be the culmination of ten years of plusde pourse efforts develop this strategic market. In 2005, DCNS signed a contract forthe production of six conventional Scorpene submarines pourun valued at € 1.1 billion, after three years of intense négociations.Pour achieve, DCNS has operated several levers. _"We played fully map the transfer of technologies "_ , explains Bernard Buisson, the directeurde DCNS India. This passaitpar providing plansde manufacturing of ships and technical specifications of the equipment. Finirde to convince the Indian authorities, the French has prisdes risks.




_"All submarines are manufactured and assembled not only in India. Even if we do not build, we commit to the level of performancesen terms of speed, acoustic discretion, maneuverability ... the first two copies. This a strong commitment on our part that the transfer of technology and know-how takes place well "_ says the officer. To do this, DCNS had to climb competence partner MDL, which had not built submarine for ten years. Today, it employs approximately 2,000 employees, many of whom form is Venuse Cherbourg (Manche). Upon signing the contract, he had 80. DCNS has also sent teams on site to ensure that his partner applied correctementles quality standards.Above all, he had to build a supply chain. _"We studied the rich Indian industrial fabric of about 400 SMEs. It took two years to find partners with the required quality level and qualify. To select four partners, we have audited nearly a hundred providers "_ , explains Bernard Buisson. A strict selection based on fifty criteria, both technical and financial.What stumble upon some nuggets as SEC, an SME in Hyderabad, working with the Indian space agency!



You are reading an article in L'Usine Nouvelle No. 3364

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Indian Navy signs MoUs with Russia on new Combat Management Systems





Indian Navy, hoping to expand its global presence, will receive a shot-in-the-arm with the signing of new MoUs with Russia on the new Combat Management Systems and radars.

These MoUs that are of strategic concern to the Indian Navy were signed on the sidelines of the recently concluded DefExpo in Delhi. The MoUs were signed between Indian firm Pipavav defense and Offshore Technologies Ltd. and Russian state-run defence firm Concern-Morinformsystem-Agat.

Both sides are looking forward to launching a mutually beneficial cooperation pattern in producing for the Indian market as well as for export. A working group is likely to be established as soon as all of the formalities are settled within a month of signing the MoUs, an official from Agat said.

Pipavav Shipyard was the first Indian corporate shipyard to be granted clearance to build warships and other vessels for the Indian Navy.

The Russian defence firm is also in talks with state-run Hindustan Shipyard, Goa Shipyard and Bharat Engireering Limited to jointly develop products for the Indian Navy.

Defence News - Indian Navy signs MoUs with Russia on new Combat Management Systems


----------



## Penguin

kurup said:


> Indian Navy signs MoUs with Russia on new Combat Management Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy, hoping to expand its global presence, will receive a shot-in-the-arm with the signing of new MoUs with Russia on the new Combat Management Systems and radars.
> 
> These MoUs that are of strategic concern to the Indian Navy were signed on the sidelines of the recently concluded DefExpo in Delhi. The MoUs were signed between Indian firm Pipavav defense and Offshore Technologies Ltd. and Russian state-run defence firm Concern-Morinformsystem-Agat.
> 
> Both sides are looking forward to launching a mutually beneficial cooperation pattern in producing for the Indian market as well as for export. A working group is likely to be established as soon as all of the formalities are settled within a month of signing the MoUs, an official from Agat said.
> 
> Pipavav Shipyard was the first Indian corporate shipyard to be granted clearance to build warships and other vessels for the Indian Navy.
> 
> The Russian defence firm is also in talks with state-run Hindustan Shipyard, Goa Shipyard and Bharat Engireering Limited to jointly develop products for the Indian Navy.
> 
> Defence News - Indian Navy signs MoUs with Russia on new Combat Management Systems








SMART-S Mk2 radar, installed on HDMS Absalon, the first of the Flexible Support Ships of the Royal Danish Navy. 
Smart-S Mk2 3D medium to long range surveillance radar | Thales Group


----------



## kurup

*Delays in warship refits hitting operational readiness: CAG*






The Navy is growing into a powerful three-dimensional “blue-water” force, capable of protecting the country’s geostrategic interests from the Persian Gulf to Malacca Strait, but lack of proper infrastructure and management at dockyards is proving a big drag on its operational capabilities. 

The latest CAG report, tabled in Parliament, has punched deep holes into the entire planning and management of refits of warships that take place in the two naval dockyards at Mumbai and Visakhapatnam and three naval ship repair yards at Port Blair, Kochi and Karwar.

Slamming the huge delays in refits and repairs of warships, undertaken to keep the “platforms” packed with weapons, sensors and machinery seaworthy and fighting-fit, the audit watchdog said the Navy’s operational readiness to meet “contemporary” threats and challenges was being adversely hit.

“Of the 152 refits (of frontline destroyers, frigates and other warships) checked, only 18% commenced as per norms, while 74% were completed with a total delay of 8,629 days. A ship overdue for refit cannot be part of an optimal solution to India’s security needs. Similarly, ships undergoing longer repairs are not available for operational role,” said CAG.

The Navy operates 145 warships, which includes 50 “major combatants” and 14 submarines, 80 aircraft, 120 helicopters and 16 spy drones but many of them are slated for progressive retirement.

While 39 new warships and six submarines are on order, all incidentally in domestic shipyards, projects for another 40 warships are in the pipeline under the Maritime Capability Perspective Plan 2012-2027. In fact, ongoing and proposed naval projects will together cost over Rs 3 lakh crore over the next 15 years, as first reported by TOI.

The CAG, on its part said, the defence ministry and Navy should “ensure that creation of necessary repair facilities is synchronized with induction of new ships to ensure availability of infrastructure and facilities”.

“Since timely availability of spares is also critical for efficient refits, the Navy should take steps to streamline the procurement system through better coordination and effective controls… The main reasons for less than optimal refit management continue to be infrastructural constraints at repair yards and timely availability of spares,” it said.

“Inadequate dry-docking facilities to support refit requirements continue to delay the commencement and completion of refits. The projects sanctioned for enhancing the facilities have witnessed considerable delays,” it added.

The CAG said the MoD and Navy also should designate “a nodal agency” to ensure mid-life upgrades (MLUs) of premier warships, which have the potential of enhancing their combat worthiness, “are taken up and completed in time” after it found “significant delays” of five to 67 months in most of them.

Delays in warship refits hitting operational readiness: CAG | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*No decision yet on Naval station at Vizhinjam*






A waiting game on part of the officials of the Ministry of Defence (MoD) is holding up a key project for the Navy and an economic win-win situation for Kerala.

The Navy is keen to carve out a base with 500 m of berthing space within the proposed Vizhinjam port, for which it received in-principle approval from the State government for development on a cost-sharing basis in March last year. The MoD has been dragging its feet on granting clearance and is unlikely to do so now in view of the imminent Lok Sabha polls, sources say.

“The Navy, being the net security provider in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), will receive a shot in the arm if it gets to set up a station at the Vizhinjam deepwater port, which will be strategically located astride major international shipping lines witnessing an annual traffic volume of nearly two lakh merchant vessels. Proximity to some island territories and key Indian Ocean littorals makes it all the more significant,” says Vice-Admiral (retired) Raman P. Suthan.

“While the Navy has embarked on an ambitious expansion plan, barring a prospective station as part of the Cochin Port’s proposed outer harbour, there is hardly any room for the force to expand in Kochi. Further, development of each square metre of jetty space in Kochi will cost the Navy Rs.4 lakh. In contrast, Vizhinjam being a greenfield project will only cost Rs.2.06 lakh per sq m,” he said.

The State government had said in March that the Navy could have a 500-m jetty at Vizhinjam port, and develop an adjoining 25 acres of land for infrastructure, all at an estimated cost of about Rs.500 crore.

Sources say a full-fledged Naval station at Vizhinjam will be of tremendous value in terms of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations (HADR) as liaising with the State authorities will be easier. It will also give a fillip to tri-services amphibious operations, given the strong presence of the Air Force and the Army (an amphibious Brigade) at Thiruvananthpuram.

“As Vizhinjam has a natural draft of 15 to 18 metres, any Naval vessel could berth there. Together with the 120 m berthing space being allocated to the Indian Coast Guard, the maritime forces could mount effective surveillance on vessel traffic and island territories from the port,” sources say.

Discussions are under way with the Navy on collaborating in the project, State Minister of Ports K. Babu says. “We cannot wait till they give a word on this and may well press ahead with the tendering process. It is up to the Navy and the MoD to decide if they really want to partner in the project,” he told_The Hindu._

No decision yet on Naval station at Vizhinjam | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Tug inducted into Indian Navy*






Sarthi, a 25-ton tug, was inducted into the Indian Navy in a ceremony held at the Naval Base today.

The tug, built at Tebma Shipyard Ltd, Malpe in Karnataka, is capable of generating 25 ton bollard pull capacity. Tugs provide berthing assistance to ships entering and leaving harbour. 

Induction of Sarthi will bolster the capabilities of the Navy to berth capital ships at Kochi, a naval press release said.

Rear Admiral K Ravikiran, Admiral Superintendent, Naval Ship Repair Yard, Kochi, was the chief guest on the occasion, the release said.

Tug inducted into Indian Navy | idrw.org


----------



## Bodhisattva

What seems to be the problem here?

Saw this on NDTV today:
An Indian Navy submarine is headed back to the Mumbai shore after it was forced to surface when smoke was detected on board. Reports said four or five sailors fell unconscious from suffocation and have been airlifted to a Mumbai hospital.

The INS Sindhuratna was being sea tested after a refit, about 40 to 50 km off the Mumbai coast when the smoke was detected. The senior-most submarine officer of the Western Naval Command was on board.

The submarine was carrying no weapons or ammunition. Since it was still in testing mode, it had not been placed under operational command yet. 

In August last year, another Navy submarine, the INS Sindhurakshak, sank in the Mumbai harbour after an explosion on board, killing 18 sailors.


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy participates in Milan 2014 exercise with other nations*







17 nations, including India, came together in Milan 2014 biennial exercise making it the biggest edition since its inception in 1995. The exercise is conducted by the Indian Navy at the Andaman and Nicobar Islands with friendly countries in the Indo-Pacific region.

15 ships manoeuvered in perfect harmony in the clear Andaman Sea on a balmy morning in early February making for a grand culmination of the Milan 2014 exercise of Navies at Port Blair.

The 15 ships first got into a formation of three rows led by the Indian Navy ships INS Kesri, INS Saryu and INS Investigator.

The INS Saryu was leading the row in the centre with INS Kesri to its starboard (right) and INS Investigator on his left.

After sailing in this formation for some time, the INS Saryu was the only one that sailed along its original route. The others fell in straight line formation behind the ships that were following the flagship.

One by one, they passed the flagship that had taken a U-turn to face the other ships. This part of the exercise is known as the Steampast.

It was the first time that countries from the western IOR participated including two African nations viz Kenya and Tanzania; island nations of Mauritius, Maldives and Seychelles. It was also the first time that Philippines and Cambodia participated.

It was the first time that countries from the western IOR participated including two African nations viz Kenya and Tanzania; island nations of Mauritius, Maldives and Seychelles. It was also the first time that Philippines and Cambodia participated.

In addition to fly Past by aircraft of the Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force, the parade included an operational demonstration of the Indian Navy involving covert operations by the Marine Commandos and a SAR demo.

The list of participating nations in Milan 2014 included Australia, Bangladesh, Cambodia, India, Indonesia, Kenya, Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritius, Myanmar, New Zealand, Philippines, Seychelles, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Tanzania and Thailand.

*Objective :*

'The objective of Passex is to develop common procedures that would help in better co-ordination when the navies sail together for a common purpose. When operating together every participant has to understand the codes or there is possibility of chaos. NATO and other organisations have already got manuals. We sit together and try to lay down certain rules,' an official said.

Defence News - Indian Navy participates in Milan 2014 exercise with other nations


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bodhisattva said:


> What seems to be the problem here?


Going to post what I said in another thread:

The most serious issues have occurred with the aged subs ie serious damage and or (more tragically) fatalities. This is DIRECTLY caused by the age of these relics. The issues with the surface fleet are quite routine and for a navy that is already one of the largest in the world and is growing these things will happen from time to time- they are isolated incidents and one cannot claim there is something inherently wrong in the IN as a result as their training and professionalism is top-notch. IN each case individual BoIs have been set up and taken action against those in the wrong and cleared those deserving of such action.


The Indian navy is not alone:
USS Hartford and USS New Orleans collision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A personal nightmare when two Navy ships collide | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com
Damage to Navy ship involved in August collision estimated at $3 million
U.S. Navy ship collides with oil tanker in Gulf – USATODAY.com
2 Navy ships collide in Pacific; no injuries - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com
Warship Collisions, Groundings , Fatal Events - World Naval Ships Forums
Navy Relieves Commander of Ship That Ran Aground After Sochi Tour - ABC News
US Navy Ship Ran Aground In Turkey - Business Insider
US warship deployed near Sochi runs aground - Yahoo News
BBC News - US Navy ship aground on Philippine Unesco coral reef
Captain reprimanded over ship grounding | Mail Online
Navy submarine ran aground after series of errors, inquiry finds | UK news | theguardian.com


Given the high-tempo nature of the IN such incidents are going to keep happening- what's the alternative? Keep all IN assets in their berths 365 days a year? No, danger goes with the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

THe oldest Kilo in service in IN was commissioned 1986: INS_Sindhughosh_

THe oldest US SSBN in service commissioned 1981: Ohio
THe oldest Dutch submarine in service commissioned 1990: Zeeleeuw
Oldest in service brit ssbn is Vanguard, commissioned 1993
Oldest still active US SSN is Bremerton, 1981
Oldest still active UK SSN is Trafalgar 1983
Oldest French SSN RUbis commissioned 1983

I don´t see scores of accidents and problems related to these boats, despite their age ...


----------



## kurup

Admiral Bhagwat to Admiral Joshi, bad 15 years for Indian Navy






Indian Navy is smaller than the Indian Air Force and has just 58,350 personnel. It has seen 21 chiefs in the last 60 years. But, the Navy has not always been a quiet, non-controversial organization. It has seen many controversies and has been in the news for wrong reasons on many occasions in the past 15 years. It has actually been a very bad one and a half decade for the Navy.

Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat's sacking by the NDA government in December 1998 had shocked the nation. The then Prime Minister A B Vajpayee had ordered his sacking after Vishnu Bhagwat allegedly defied the government on many occasions.
The public spat between the then Defence minister George Fernandes and Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat had caused a huge embarrassment for the government and the Navy. Admiral Bhagwat had refused to accept a Cabinet order appointing Vice Admiral Harinder Singh as his deputy. It was described as unprecedented in the history of three services and the sacking was also publicly condemned by opposition and the public. Many had warned the government that it would set a very bad precedent.

Admiral Sushil Kumar who succeeded him had to face corruption charges. Even the CBI had named him in an FIR related to the alleged corruption in the purchase of Barak 1 Missiles system. It was a part of 'Tehelka' expose. But, in 2013 the CBI closed investigation due to lack of evidence.

Admiral Arun Prakash also faced allegations in connection with the naval war room leak and the Scorpene submarine deal. Admiral Arun Prakash strongly protested linking of his name to the alleged scam and even took on the magazines and newspapers, which carried articles on him. His colleagues claim that Admiral Arun Prakash is an outstanding navy chief and the allegations against him were highly motivated.

Admiral D K Joshi was a very low profile chief of naval staff in the recent times. He mostly kept to himself and rarely appeared in public or before the media. To his bad luck, several mishaps happened during his tenure.

Submarine INS Sindhrakshak sank near the naval dockyard in Mumbai last year killing several seamen. There have been three major accidents involving submarines in the last seven months. Admiral Joshi had to face the heat of the media and the government after the incident. Finally, INS Sindhuratna, which met with an accident on Wednesday forced him out of Navy's chief's office in the South Block.

Admiral joins the league of service chiefs like General K S Thimmaiah (his resignation over differences with the government was not accepted) and General P N Thapar (he quit over India's humiliating defeat in the 1962 Indo-China war) who quit for different reasons in the 1960s.

As a veteran navy man and retired Commodore C Uday Bhaskar says Admiral Joshi displayed a lot of courage to resign as the Navy chief taking moral responsibility for the accidents. He feels that the service chief quitting over accidents is unprecedented and the entire country must respect his conviction and courage.

Admiral Joshi has showed the moral courage to own up and quit. But, what about the political masters? Are not they equally or more responsible for the sorry state of affairs?

Defence News - Admiral Bhagwat to Admiral Joshi, bad 15 years for Indian Navy


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy Chief Takes 'Moral Responsibility' For Accident Blitz, Quits *

*



*

A dark day for the Indian Navy. For the time in its history, a Chief of Naval Staff -- Admiral D.K. Joshi -- has resigned. A 'deeply upset' Admiral met Indian defence minister A.K. Antony at noon today, hours after an accident on board submarine INS Sindhuratna, the latest in a series of mishaps that have thrust the navy into a quagmire of questions of safety standards, operating procedures and its peacetime record.

I've just accessed the text of Admiral Joshi's resignation letter:

_*I have the honour to refer to recent incidents/accidents during the past few months that have impacted the professional image of the Navy. While the government has continued to repose its fullest trust and confidence in the service, I consider my continuation as Chief of the Naval Staff as untenable. In the interests of accountability, I therefore accept fullest moral responsibility for the above mentioned accidents/incidents, and hence I have the honour to resign with immediate effect.
In the interim, the Vice Chief of Naval Staff may discharge the responsibilities as an officiating CNS.
Admiral D.K. Joshi*_

The Indian Navy's vice chief Vice Admiral Robin Dhowan has been appointed acting Navy chief. The MoD will shortly appoint a full-time officer.

Livefist: Indian Navy Chief Takes 'Moral Responsibility' For Accident Blitz, Quits


----------



## kurup

* Chief Quits, Indian Navy 'Succession Line' Thrown Out Of Gear *





With *Admiral DK Joshi's* resignation as Chief of Naval Staff on Wednesday, the entire seniority-based succession line to the Navy Chief's post has dramatically changed.

Admiral DK Joshi was to demit office as navy chief in Aug 2015. On his retirement, the Navy's current Southern Command chief Vice Admiral Satish Soni would have taken over as Navy chief, followed by Vice Admiral Girish Luthra (currently Director, Naval Operations), and then Rear Admiral Ajith Kumar (currently Commandant, Naval Academy, Ezhimala). That line died with Admiral Joshi throwing in the towel 18 months before he was to retire.
The current officer officiating as Navy chief is Vice Admiral Robin Dhowan, Vice Chief of Naval Staff. If he is chosen as the next Navy chief, his tenure will be extended by two years, since he retires on March 31. His appointment is one of two possibilities.

If Dhowan isn't appointed chief by March 31, the government will pick one of the following officers: Western Naval Command chief* Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha *or Eastern Naval Command chief *Vice Admiral Anil Chopra. *While Admiral Sinha is the senior between the two, the government is unlikely to choose him since most of the incidents/accidents over the last few months that have precipitated the dramatic exit of the Navy chief, happened under the jurisdiction of Sinha's command. Therefore, Vice Adm Chopra appears to be the more probable of the two. His name, therefore, is the second of two possibilities.

If Chopra is appointed Navy chief, officers down the line in waiting to be future chiefs include Vice Admiral Pradeep Chatterjee (currently Deputy Chief of Naval Staff) and Vice Admiral SPS Cheema (currently chief of the Strategic Forces Command).

Livefist: Chief Quits, Indian Navy 'Succession Line' Thrown Out Of Gear


----------



## kurup

* Photos: MILAN 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

This news is one before the latest sub accident .


* Navy Takes Measures to Secure Warships after a Series of Accidents *




_INS Betwa. Photo Courtesy Indian Navy_

The Indian Navy is taking measures to prevent its warship from running aground or colliding with boats and other objects following a series of embarrassing mishaps.

The latest incident occurred around February 1, 2014, when a Magar-class Landing Ship Tanker(LST) ran aground off the coast of Vishakhapatnam and suffered damages.

Earlier in January 2014,  INS Betwa was damaged while entering Mumbai harbor after returning from anti-piracy operations. The India Navy said that the dome on the ship's sonar scraped an underwater object and suffered a hairline crack that led to ingress of sea water.

Recently, the Navy released a RFI for the overhaul of the propeller of a medium sized warship. It's not known if the two incidents are connected.

In October 2013, INS Kamorta, the Indian Navy's first Project-28 anti-submarine warfare (ASW) corvette built at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), Kolkata ran aground during sea trials off the Hooghly near Geonkhali in East Midnapore.

Navy ships have so far braved muddy waters and heavy silting in ports and along the shore, as well as the heavy fishing boat traffic, but the recent spate of accidents have led it to seek technical solutions.

The Navy has released a RFI for a commercial off the shelf (COTS) Radar that will serve as the primary navigational radar on major and minor war vessels, for the presentation of navigational situation and to assist in ensuring the ship’s navigational safety in harbors, other restricted sea areas and in open seas.

The Navy wants a system that can:

Display clear raw video of all moving and stationary contacts, coastline, creeks, navigational buoys and marks, harbor installations, jetties etc. 
Determine coordinates of the detected contacts. 
Track the detected contacts. 
Solve relative velocity problems, for collision avoidance. 
Assist in the ship’s pilotage and maneuvering in restricted waters. 
Provide Surface surveillance.
The Navy has also shown interest in procuring 12 ‘Boom Defense Systems (BDS)’. 

A Boom Defense System is used to prevent sabotage/ clandestine attacks by surface crafts and divers on ships in harbor and anchorage. It provides a physical barrier (in the form of nets etc) against surface crafts and divers.

The requirements to be met by the system are as follows:-

Provide protection for ships at anchorage. 
Provide protection to ships in harbor in both Naval and Commercial berths. 
Should have a portable component which can be deployed by individual ships using limited resources viz ships boat and personnel. 
Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: Navy Takes Measures to Secure Warships after a Series of Accidents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*The Indian Navy is in really choppy waters*

*



*

The swift, unexpected and unprecedented resignation of the chief of naval staff (CNS), Admiral DK Joshi, has thrown the establishment off balance. While commending the CNS for moral uprightness, the navy has blamed lack of modernisation as the main reason for the series of recent accidents involving frontline warships. The defence ministry, on the other hand, has censured the navy for its poor safety and maintenance record.


While both reasons are correct, the real problem lies elsewhere: The navy is simply overstretched; its aspirational yearnings have exceeded its capacity and capability. The navy’s limited frontline assets have been flogged incessantly on its tertiary and extraneous roles at the cost of its primary role of operational preparedness. The choice before Admiral Joshi was to either throw up his hands in exasperation and apprise an uninvolved defence minister, AK Antony, of home truths or to quit on moral grounds; he chose the latter.

According to the navy, its primary role is preparing for war; its secondary role is naval diplomacy; with constabulary or policing being its tertiary role. Though a 120-ship navy, its blue-water assets even when liberally counted are frugal and include eight destroyers, 15 frigates, eight guided-missile corvettes, 13 submarines, and eight major amphibious ships. The two aircraft carriers are not fully operational. Of these, most of the cutting edge ships are with the western naval command against Pakistan.

Before the 26/11 attacks, the destroyers and frigates used to be on a fortnight’s exercise once a year with enough time for re-coup, maintenance and review of conventional war-fighting doctrines. This left the navy with ample time, energy and assets to pursue its secondary role: navy diplomacy. Between 2004 and 2009, the navy was on a balanced upwards trajectory in terms of planning, modernisation, doctrine, training and maintenance, and, importantly, transparency, which is necessary for successful naval diplomacy.

Things altered dramatically with the 26/11 terrorist attacks in Mumbai, which exposed chinks in India’s coastal security. In the aftermath of the dastardly event, the navy was made overall responsible for maritime security with the Indian Coast Guard and the state marine police assisting it; the job demanded accountability with little authority and, worse, it remained open-ended. This extraneous role has had two damaging effects on the navy; expensive platforms are being routinely flogged on policing duties, and the primary role of blue-water navy has taken a backseat. Expensive frontline ships have limited engine hours, and if they are used at slow speed required for policing, they have massive maintenance problems.

Next, the Indian Navy, starting 2009, got involved in anti-piracy operations in a big way. For months, cutting-edge ships have been on these duties with their main radars switched off, sailing around in circles. This has not helped training or maintenance. All these years, the naval leadership, clamping on transparency, pretended that it had not compromised on its primary role. Now, after nine years of overreach, the chickens have come home to roost. It needs to be understood that training and maintenance are two sides of a coin. If there is little training, people will lose touch with standing operating procedures, and this is responsible for the present spate of naval mishaps.

The navy, like the other technology-intensive service, the air force, has acquired a lot of assets. Unfortunately, the acquisitions have been haphazard, and not according to plan; there is a race amongst the services to get whatever they can from the ministry. Thus, sea-denial assets like submarines have got neglected at the cost of sea-control assets like aircraft carrier and aviation. What good is an offensive posture if credible defence is missing? Thus, the next defence minister more than the CNS will need to do soul searching, not just for the navy for the other services as well.

The Indian Navy is in really choppy waters - Hindustan Times


----------



## kurup

*Govt ignored report against Navy No 2 Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha*






At least two navy chiefs had advised the defence ministry against giving operational assignments to Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, who has presided over some of the recent mishaps to hit the force, HT has learnt

Yet, the ministry went ahead and picked Sinha, who has now positioned himself as a contender for navy chief’s post, to head the Mumbai-based Western Naval Command (WNC) — the most heavily-armed wing of the navy.

A series of Sinha’s annual confidential reports had adverse comments about his professional competence to handle such assignments, HT has learnt. But those parts were expunged from the three-star officer’s dossier by the ministry clearing the way for him to take up the sensitive position.

In response to an HT query, Sinha sent an SMS levelling serious allegations against some top admirals but did not comment on his case despite repeated requests.
In a rare instance of intervention, the defence ministry had in June 2011 overruled the navy and appointed Sinha as CISC (chief of integrated defence staff to the chairman, chiefs of staff committee), a three-star officer responsible for bringing about synergy between the three services. It did so after the law ministry’s advice.

In August 2012, the ministry again brushed aside concerns from the navy and appointed Sinha as the WNC chief.

A senior official, however, said Sinha was eligible for the post as unfavourable observations had been the deleted following procedure.

Adverse assessments come to light at a time when Sinha, who is now the senior-most admiral after Admiral DK Joshi stepped down as the navy chief on Wednesday, is eyeing the top job. Joshi resigned accepting moral responsibility for the recent accidents. Sinha, too, was expected to do the same.

The ministry named Sinha’s junior, Vice Admiral Robin Dhowan, as the acting chief on Joshi’s advice. It led to speculation that Sinha might resign, choosing not to serve under a junior. But there is no indication yet of Sinha resigning or being told to step down.

A source said the ministry was unlikely to name Sinha for the top job, as several mishaps had occurred under his command. Dhowan, who is now the second senior-most admiral, is said to be a serious contender for the post.

The major accidents that happened under Sinha’s watch include the sinking of INS Sindhurakshak on August 14, 2013 that killed 18 sailors, INS Talwar slamming into a fishing trawler on December 23, 2013, the INS Sindhurakshak hitting the seabed on January 17, 2014 and Wednesday’s INS Sindhuratna mishap that killed two naval officers.

Sindhurakshak is still nose-down in water and a US firm was recently awarded a R240-crore contract to salvage the warship.

Govt ignored report against Navy No 2 Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*India’s depleting naval strength*






The fire on board the submarine INS Sindhuratna on Wednesday, off the coast of Mumbai, could not have come at a worse time for the Indian Navy, already grappling with the recent spate of accidents. Taking moral responsibility, the chief of naval staff, Admiral D.K. Joshi, has resigned.

It is a symbolic gesture for a military officer concerned with his honour and dignity, and that of his forces. But his resignation and official inquiries are unlikely to fix the chronic problems that afflict the naval fleet and its operational readiness.

The more recent accidents—the fire on board the INS Sindhuratna and the sinking of the INS Sindhurakshak last year—have highlighted the navy’s deficient and ageing submarine fleet. No new submarines have been acquired since 2000 except the INS Chakra, a nuclear submarine bought on a 10-year lease from Russia in 2012.

Given the long gestation periods associated with any big-ticket defence acquisition, decision makers—the political leadership and the ministry of defence bureaucracy—need to expedite the pending proposals for the purchase of naval multi-role helicopters, amphibious aircraft and warships for augmenting our naval capabilities to deal with the challenges of the growing Chinese naval presence in the Indian Ocean region, piracy, protecting our expanding economic interests and carrying out humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.

These acquisitions also include a long-overdue, inexcusably-delayed purchase of the Scorpène-class submarines from the French manufacturer DCNS, which will add a submarine fleet equipped with air-independent propulsion technology (allowing the vessel to remain submerged for a longer time).

The corruption in our defence purchases over the last 10 years and the blacklisting of large corporations such as AgustaWestland and Israel Military Industry, which were also implicated, means that there are almost no global defence firms India can do business with.

To overcome this, it is essential to streamline and clean up the acquisition process. As an immediate task, existing deals with foreign defence manufacturers such as DCNS must be pursued to their logical conclusion to maintain India’s international credibility.

India also needs to build capacity at home to reduce over-reliance on Russian and other external military hardware. The angst generated by the latest accident can be used to push for scaling up the abilities of indigenous ship and equipment manufacturers. New Delhi has emaciated the army and air force by developing foreign dependencies in key weapons platforms. This is also linked to the middlemen who, for so long, have been the bane of India’s defence acquisition process.

The navy should not meet such a fate, particularly when it has been the most indigenized in its expansion, through the induction of Shivalik class stealth frigates and submarine-launched Sagarika ballistic missile. Clear steps like allowing a greater role for the armed forces, and introducing a parliamentary committee with multi-party representation to keep a check on the executive branch’s decision-making, must be taken to end the role of middlemen in defence purchases.

This, then, is also an opportune moment for the government to bring out a clearly-defined policy on stepping up R&D for indigenous defence production and the role of the private sector therein. We already have the stellar example of L&T Shipbuilding’s involvement in the nuclear submarine project.

India must revisit the practice of refitting and upgrading the naval fleet, which unfortunately has become the norm because the purchase of many key defence platforms has seen prolonged delays for a variety of technological, financial and political reasons. Ironically, even the refitting and upgrading programmes are succumbing to the same chronic delays—like the INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier and its five-year delayed upgrade in Russia—creating doubts that corners may have been cut to make up for the delays.

While the loss of vessels—like the Sindhurakshak—constitutes a big setback, equally critical is the loss of trained, expert naval officers and engineers. This has a bearing on our operational preparedness, specifically when the Indian armed forces are already short on officers. Upgrading the training programmes with a particular focus on safety protocols should be the priority for the navy.

The spate of accidents is particularly unfortunate for the Indian Navy now, when its role has expanded in view of India’s maritime security concerns and the country’s rising profile in the Indian Ocean region, as highlighted by exercise “Milan” two weeks ago.

South-East Asian countries are looking at India to be a regional net security provider, especially with China’s growing maritime aggression. Many of these countries plan to acquire submarines in an effort to boost their undersea combat capability—technology and expertise that India should also be able to offer. Pertinently, China has also demonstrated the utility of amphibious platforms in combat situations through an exercise last month involving its largest amphibious ship Changbaishan, in the eastern Indian Ocean.

All this requires seriousness on the part of New Delhi, at the moment so indifferent to matters of defence planning and operational preparedness not just towards the Indian Navy but the entire armed forces. The onus then lies on the next elected government to comprehensively review national security threats, introduce professionals in military decision-making, and examine whether the existing deployment of armed forces is giving India optimum returns.

India’s depleting naval strength | idrw.org


----------



## Mujraparty

The prestigious heavy weight torpedo 'Vaarunastra' designed and developed by the Naval Science and Technology Laboratory (NSTL) here is set to undergo evaluation trials later this year.

*It has already completed the technology trials and would be handed over to the Indian Navy for user evaluation trials *(UET), according to V. Bhujanga Rao, Director-General - Naval Systems and Materials, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

He was speaking on the sidelines of the National Science Day celebrations organised at Andhra University Department of Physics here on Friday. He said it would take at least one year after the UET for it to go into production.

The 1,500 kg heavy weight torpedo would be manufactured at the Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL) facility here. The BDL team was observing the development and assembly of the prototypes at the Talwar facility at the NSTL.

The concurrent engineering would help the BDL assimilate the technology faster and take it to production line after transfer of technology with little lead time, he explained.

The BDL facility was producing the light weight Tal torpedoes for the Indian Navy.

The Navy was evincing interest in the other prestigious project of the NSTL – underwater autonomous vehicle – and the NSTL would be able to go ahead with the project only after an official confirmation from the Navy.

‘Vaarunastra’ trials likely later this year | Business Line


----------



## SpArK

Indian Navy's biggest exercise Tropex concludes without incident.

N-sub Chakra (SSN),P8I snoop planes integrated, 60 warships linked by GSAT7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Western command chief still eyeing top naval post, but AK Antony not keen*






After the sudden resignation of navy chief Admiral DK Joshi, Western naval commander Vice-Admiral Shekhar Sinha, who is now the senior-most naval commander, has been desperately trying to reach the defence ministry to explain his position. Sources said Sinha has been unsuccessfully trying to seek defence minister AK Antony’s appointment for the past two days given the fact that he is the frontrunner for the top post in the navy.

A source told dna that Sinha has even been making attempts to reach Antony through top officials of the defence ministry. “As the defence minister has ignored his request so far, it appears to be an act to convey his displeasure. He is now trying to put up a case for himself by approaching other key officials of the ministry,” the source said.

Ironically, most of the mishaps involving naval warships, including three submarine accidents in seven months, have taken place in the Mumbai-based Western naval command, which Sinha heads.

Antony has also refused to visit Goa where he was scheduled to inaugurate a shore-based take-off facility for the Indian Navy’s fighter aircraft such as MiG-29Ks and the light combat aircraft on Saturday. The Goa naval base also comes under the Western naval command.

The ministry of defence has initiated the process of appointing the new chief of naval staff after Admiral DK Joshi quit from his post by taking moral responsibility for a series of mishaps, including the fire on INS Sindhuratna on Wednesday, involving warships. The names of three top naval commanders will be considered for the top post after following the legitimate procedure.

After admiral DK Joshi’s resignation, there was speculation that Sinha might also put in his papers because his command directly comes under the scanner for a series of mishaps. However, the following day, Sinha put all speculation to rest by refusing to quit. Vice-Admiral Sinha, commissioned in the navy in 1974, is the senior-most naval commander followed by Vice-Admiral RK Dhowan (vice-chief of the naval staff, but presently discharging duties as chief of naval staff) and Eastern naval command Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra.

Two officers, who were untraceable after a fire broke out on INS Sindhuratna, were declared dead on Thursday. Seven others were injured. The navy has ordered a high-level inquiry into the mishap. After DK Joshi decided to put in his papers after the mishap, Antony met prime minister Manmohan Singh and consulted everyone before accepting his resignation.

Western command chief still eyeing top naval post, but AK Antony not keen | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Navy completes Tropex war drills in India Ocean region*







The Navy has successfully completed one of its largest war drills spread over Indian Ocean, Arabian Sea and the Bay of Bengal region and involving its frontline assets such as INS Chakra and 75 combat and surveillance aircraft.

“The Navy’s major annual exercise Theatre Level Operational Readiness Exercise (TROPEX) concluded yesterday involving large scale naval manoeuvres in all three dimensions surface, air and underwater, across the Bay of Bengal, Arabian Sea and the Indian Ocean Region (IOR),” a Navy release said on Saturday. 

The month-long exercise was aimed at assessing the operational readiness of naval units, validate the Navy’s war fighting doctrine and integrate newly included capabilities in its ‘Concept of Operations’, it said.

Around 60 ships and submarines along with 75 aircraft took part in this exercise, which saw participation of units from Air Force and Coast Guard.

The exercise also saw the maiden participation by the newly acquired P 8I Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft and the nuclear submarine, Chakra.

The exercise also provided the Navy with an opportunity to validate its network centric warfare capabilities, with effective utilisation of its recently launched satellite GSAT-7.

Navy completes Tropex war drills in India Ocean region | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Captain pulls it off this time too*






INS Sindhuratna’s commanding officer, taken grievously ill on Wednesday after jumping into a hellish pit of poisonous fumes to try and save two juniors, has cheated “the jaws of death” and been taken off the ventilator, navy sources said.

Commander Sandeep Sinha, 40, had inhaled toxic gases during the accident on the submarine, when a battery leak started a fire and extinguisher fumes filled two compartments. Two officers died and many were left critical.

“He has been taken off the ventilator. He was quite serious till morning but in the afternoon, there was a sudden turnaround,” a Western Naval Command source said.

“The doctors are saying that his willpower has brought him back from the jaws of death.”

A fellow submariner and former National Defence Academy mate had yesterday described “Sandy” Sinha as a “fighter” and hoped he would “pull this one off too”.

Sinha is the son of a retired naval commander of the logistics directorate and the son-in-law of a retired rear admiral from the naval armament inspectorate.

His wife Meetu, a computer engineer, had quit her Tata Consultancy Service job two years ago to support him during his command posting in Mumbai. The couple have a four-year-old daughter and a two-and-a-half-year-old son.

“Meetu has been by his side. Coming as she does from a family of naval officers and submariners, she has shown a stoic grace during these very tough and painful two days that few can emulate. The doctors were not sure how Sandy would fare,” the navy source said.

Meetu’s brother, Commander R. Sominder, is a submariner too. “Sandy and Sominder were course mates and close friends,” the source said.

The family’s naval connection doesn’t end there: the husband of Meetu’s sister is also a navy commander.

“This is a family that has the Indian Navy in its veins. They know the challenges of the job. They know the sacrifices that are needed and are not scared of them,” the senior naval officer who spoke to this newspaper said.

‘Heroic’ effort

Sinha had rushed into compartment 3 of the Sindhuratna on finding that two officers —Lieutenant Commander Kapish Muwal and Lieutenant Manoranjan Kumar — had been trapped inside.

“He had gone in to try to rescue them in total disregard of his personal safety. But his heroic efforts failed to save the two juniors’ lives,” said the source.

Despite taking in the gases and fully aware that they could be lethal, Sinha had manned the controls personally and brought the submarine up to the surface.

He had then stood by till every single soul had climbed to the surface to breathe in fresh air and revive themselves.

“He insisted he wouldn’t go up till every person on board had done so. Then, after ensuring shutdown of the controls, he was the last to go up,” the source said.

By that time he was quite sick, but still refused to be air-evacuated with the first lot of seven critically ill crew members.

“He agreed to go only when a ship came in after three hours to evacuate 22 more sailors and officers. This worsened his condition,” said the source, who is on the navy’s board of inquiry that will probe the accident.

The board of inquiry is to be headed by Rear Admiral S.V. Bhokare, Flag Officer Submarines. Bhokare is posted in Visakhapatnam but was in Mumbai during the accident.

This afternoon, the navy conducted a wreath-laying ceremony with full military honours in memory of Muwal and Kumar at the Western Naval Command, where there were few dry eyes. The bodies had been handed over to their families last night.

Sources said Muwal had probably been the first to spot the fire and had swiftly jumped in to contain its spread, with Kumar’s help. The two of them died trying to save the others in the two gas-filled compartments.

After the ceremony, Muwal was cremated in Mumbai. Kumar’s body will be flown to hometown Jamshedpur for the last rites.

It was erroneously reported in today’s edition that Muwal was married and leaves behind a child.

Captain pulls it off this time too | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Hyderabad: Just days after a fire on submarine INS Sindhuratna led to the death of two naval officers, another fire has been reported, this time from INS Kalinga raising serious questions about the outdated fleet of the India Navy. 

A short circuit led to the fire at around 1 pm which resulted in injury to three civilians. One of the injured has been discharged while two others are being treated in a hospital. The fire is under control as per latest reports. 

Commissioned in 21 November, 1985, INS Kalinga is an Indian Navy establishment reporting to the Eastern Naval Command. It is responsible for preparing, storing and delivering advanced missiles to ships of the Eastern Fleet. INS Kalinga is a fully fledged Station with co-located units such as MARCOS (E), NAD (V), NAI (V) and MES. The station is spread over an area of 734.1 acres and consists of over 900 service and civilian personnel with their families. 

INS Kalinga is located on the Visakhapatnam - Bheemunipatnam beach road, about 40 kilometers north east of the Visakhapatnam Naval Base. 

Now, fire breaks out at INS Kalinga


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> *Western command chief still eyeing top naval post, but AK Antony not keen*
> 
> View attachment 19057
> 
> 
> After the sudden resignation of navy chief Admiral DK Joshi, Western naval commander Vice-Admiral Shekhar Sinha, who is now the senior-most naval commander, has been desperately trying to reach the defence ministry to explain his position. Sources said Sinha has been unsuccessfully trying to seek defence minister AK Antony’s appointment for the past two days given the fact that he is the frontrunner for the top post in the navy.
> 
> A source told dna that Sinha has even been making attempts to reach Antony through top officials of the defence ministry. “As the defence minister has ignored his request so far, it appears to be an act to convey his displeasure. He is now trying to put up a case for himself by approaching other key officials of the ministry,” the source said.
> 
> Ironically, most of the mishaps involving naval warships, including three submarine accidents in seven months, have taken place in the Mumbai-based Western naval command, which Sinha heads.
> 
> Antony has also refused to visit Goa where he was scheduled to inaugurate a shore-based take-off facility for the Indian Navy’s fighter aircraft such as MiG-29Ks and the light combat aircraft on Saturday. The Goa naval base also comes under the Western naval command.
> 
> The ministry of defence has initiated the process of appointing the new chief of naval staff after Admiral DK Joshi quit from his post by taking moral responsibility for a series of mishaps, including the fire on INS Sindhuratna on Wednesday, involving warships. The names of three top naval commanders will be considered for the top post after following the legitimate procedure.
> 
> After admiral DK Joshi’s resignation, there was speculation that Sinha might also put in his papers because his command directly comes under the scanner for a series of mishaps. However, the following day, Sinha put all speculation to rest by refusing to quit. Vice-Admiral Sinha, commissioned in the navy in 1974, is the senior-most naval commander followed by Vice-Admiral RK Dhowan (vice-chief of the naval staff, but presently discharging duties as chief of naval staff) and Eastern naval command Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra.
> 
> Two officers, who were untraceable after a fire broke out on INS Sindhuratna, were declared dead on Thursday. Seven others were injured. The navy has ordered a high-level inquiry into the mishap. After DK Joshi decided to put in his papers after the mishap, Antony met prime minister Manmohan Singh and consulted everyone before accepting his resignation.
> 
> Western command chief still eyeing top naval post, but AK Antony not keen | idrw.org


Shows what an arrogant, ignorant and immature a-hole Antony really is.


----------



## SR-91

Another scam hits defence ministry, Antony orders CBI probe - The Times of India

And it just doesnt stop.


----------



## kurup

*Four admirals in race for top job after Joshi’s exit*






The Centre has opened the race for the top job in the navy to four admirals, after DK Joshi resigned as chief on February 26, taking moral responsibility for the recent naval mishaps.

The defence ministry has asked the naval headquarters to provide their dossiers for a thorough examination before selecting the new chief, said the official. The ministry is likely to make its choice soon and send the name for clearance to the Appointments Committee of the Cabinet, headed by the PM.

Of the four contenders, Sinha, who joined the navy in June 1974, is the senior-most but comes with a lot of baggage. As reported by HT on February 28, two navy chiefs had advised the ministry against giving operational assignments to Sinha, who has presided over some of the worst accidents, including the sinking of INS Sindhurakshak that killed 18 sailors last August. The INS Sindhuratna mishap that killed two officers last week and led to Joshi’s resignation also took place under Sinha’s watch.

A source said defence minister AK Antony couldn’t risk to be seen rewarding Sinha for the same reasons he promptly accepted Joshi’s resignation, a first in India’s military history.

Sinha, who retires on August 31, 2014, could either resign or drag the government to court if he is passed over. The second senior-most admiral, Dhowan, who was commissioned in January 1975, hasn’t led a fighting command, either the WNC or the ENC.

However, there are precedents that could work in Dhowan’s favour. Admiral Sushil Kumar did not have the experience of running an operational command but he was still named chief after Vishnu Bhagwat’s sacking in December 1998. Also, late Admiral Oscar Stanley Dawson, chief during 1982-84, had not led a fighting command. Dhowan retires on May 31, 2014.

Had Joshi not stepped down, he would have served till August 2015 and then been replaced by Soni, who retires in March 2016. A chief can either serve for three years or till the age of 62.

Four admirals in race for top job after Joshi’s exit | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Sindhuratna mishap: Seven reasons why the Indian Navy is in troubled waters*






It is the best of times; it is the worst of times for the Indian Navy. Flush with recently inducted sophisticated warfighting platforms over the past two years, it has now come face to face with an alarming level of operational incidents during routine missions. The death of two officers on board the Sindhuratna is the latest in a series of tragic incidents involving Naval vessels. 
Besides the INS Sindhuratna and before her the INS Sindhurakshak, other Naval vessels that have been in accidents in recent times include the tank-landing ship INS Airavat, guided missile frigate INS Betwa, kilo-class submarine INS Sindhughosh, INS Talwar, INS Konkan, among others. The mishaps, and their frequency, are actually symptomatic of a deeper malaise in the Indian Navy.

Here are seven factors to address urgently:

1. Our Submarines Are Aging: The Submarine arm of any Navy is its elite component. It takes supreme physical and mental conditioning to live on board a metal tube underwater for days on end. The Indian Navy has a professional submarine cadre that is well regarded around the world. However, even the best warriors need good weapons to use. The government,various ministries and even the Navy itself have not been pushing for the acquisition of new submarines. This has led to the existing submarines being pushed to their limits. Someone has to go beyond being a safe file pusher to being the aggressive decision maker. Procurements are also besieged with delays — the procurement cycle needs to be monitored with timely cutoffs, penalties for stalling. Delays not only push up costs, vendors also charge us more for keeping manufacturing lines open till we take a decision.

2. Inadequate Sea Time: ‘Sea time’ is the period when an officer/sailor is assigned to a warship or a submarine. All officers have to do sea time to acquire warfighting skills and to move up in their careers. They serve on different classes of ships at various ranks at different stages of their career. They go for specialist courses and come back to a ship to use those skills. However, there appears to be a trend of sea time tenures being reduced.Today, an average officer would spend less time at sea than he would do a few years ago. Newer ships with automation means crew sizes are now smaller. However, the complexity of managing a ship has increased and all crews are stretched. Perhaps there is a case for longer tenures on board a ship to ensure better familiarity with ships and better bonding among crews.

3. Training: Lacunae in training will have to be addressed. The training syllabus has to be re-assessed and overhauled if needed. Further, the training and evaluation of cadres must be augmented so that they can match the enhanced requirements of the Navy.

4. Honesty: It is tempting for commanding officers to run unnecessary risks while doing even basic manoeuvres. Such an attitude needs to be stopped as it can cause damage to ships. The culture of not owning up to mistakes should be discouraged. More openness and transparency will do the navy a world of good.

5: Enough of VIP culture: This cannot be understated — functions and frivolous events end up being full of political VIPs and those from the bureaucracy. Organisers of such naval events are so busy ensuring a perfect unit that all other regular activity comes to a grinding halt for those two-three days. Officers’ Annual Reports too are often focused on how well they organise events, arrange sponsorships and get publicity.

6. Increase sailing deployments: A navy is supposed to be at sea instead of frequently being in home port. Now that we have the ships suitable for regular deployments,we should do so often for longer durations. This increases the crew’s confidence about their ship and the ability to handle emergencies.

7: Assess workloads: The Navy is the smallest of all the services and has been rightly called the Cinderella Service. But its manpower requirements far exceed what it has available. Add to it the fact that the Navy seeks sailors who are matriculates in science and its recruiting pool becomes so much smaller. New posts need to be sanctioned, or workloads reduced. The Indian Navy is a superb navy and does an impressive job of operating some of the most cutting edge systems and equipment. Its roles range from preserving democracy in the IOR, to supporting UN Peacekeeping missions, sanitising pirate-controlled seas, sailing around the world and yet being alert and on station as India’s first line of defence. The recent incidents have been depressing and tragic,but the Navy will emerge stronger from them. Maybe it will be like the IAF’s Mig-21 problem: Incidents+ adverse publicity leading the force to pull together and fix the problem through various innovative and yet common-sensical approaches. Our duty as citizens should compel us to question our elected representatives about why they ignore India’s soldiers, sailors and airmen.

Sindhuratna mishap: Seven reasons why the Indian Navy is in troubled waters | idrw.org


----------



## SRP

ins sindhuratna officer foretold disaster 96 hours before death: ख़बरें: आज तक


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440402859650068481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440392070197293056
 Fck off Saintony


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440421230949060608


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440429229935570944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440429742878388224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440429271690280960


----------



## nik22

Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com

*New Delhi: * The fire in submarine INS Sindhuratna, which resulted in the death of two officers and severely affected seven other sailors last week, was caused due to problems in the cables of the vessel.

The Board of Inquiry (BoI) into the February 26 mishap has found that the fire in INS Sindhuratna was caused due to problems in the cable and not the battery compartment, as was being feared earlier, Navy officials said.

The investigations are still going on into the incident and other two mishaps involving the Kilo Class submarines of the Navy in the last seven months, they said.

The battery pit has been found to be fully safe and the fire took place in the compartment above it, Navy officials said.

Former Navy Chief Admiral DK Joshi resigned after the mishap involving the Sindhuratna taking moral responsibility of the ten mishaps involving maritime force's assets.

The Sindhuratna is one of the navy's fleet of nine Kilo class submarines. A tenth submarine, the INS Sindhurakshak exploded and sank in the naval dockyard on August 14, 2013 killing 18 crewmen on board. The Sindhuratna was moored nearby and suffered minor fire damage when the Sindhurakshak exploded.


----------



## SRP




----------



## kurup

*Incomplete training facilities at India Naval Academy haunt Navy*






Former Naval chief Admiral DK Joshi may have set the right precedent by stepping down from his post following eruption of fire on February 26 on board submarine INS Sindhuratna, around 40 nautical miles off Mumbai, but the same quantum of seriousness seems to be missing from the Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala – the breeding ground of officers – where training facilities are yet to be completed, and it may take at least four years for the necessary infrastructure to be fully established. RTI documents in possession of TOI reveal that apart from the infrastructure woes, housing problems of officers and sailors at INA, Ezhimala also haunts the men in white and the prospective officers.

As per the documents, till 1954, the training of Indian naval officers was done at Dartmouth (United Kingdom). “After independence,Indian Navy started ab-initio training of the cadets from a makeshift facility. The facility needed to grow in order to encompass the charging requirements of the Navy, which was said to modernise. A better facility was considered essential.

The above factors necessitated shifting of the academy of INS Mandovi from Kochi in January 1986, till a permanent set-up could be created. In January 2009, the Naval Academy shifted to the current location at Ezhimala. The training facility was needed in order to provide a suitable and well-equipped environment for the ab-initio training of the cadets as also to cater to train large number of officers being inducted to meet the manpower requirements for the growing Navy,” reads the RTI reply.

The project overlay allocation for the Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala is Rs 1062.6 crore.The project pertaining to INA, Ezhimala is covered in two phases. The broad objective of Phase-1 was to set up facilities to train 600 trainees, which was revised to 750 trainees. Phase-2 aims to increase the strength to 1200 trainees. “Phase-1 is scheduled to be completed by December 2015, while phase-2 by April 2018,” reveals the RTI reply and adds that as many as 15 firms were assigned the task of construction work pertaining to the INA, Ezhimala, while 71 bidders participated for the works.

Apart from this, housing shortage is staring the INA Ezhimala as well, as 79 sailors and 31 civilians are residing outside the naval base, Ezhimala. The sanctioned strength of officers is 180, sailors – 429 and civilians – 393. As many as 144 houses of officers and 716 houses for sailors and civilians are currently available.What is interesting is the fact that the swimming pool of the academy became functional in 2007, almost two years before the academy was eventually shifted to its current location.

*Navy’s peacetime casualties overshadow wartime losses: *The Indian Navy in a RTI reply admitted, “Three ships have been lost/destroyed since August 15, 1947. These include INS Khukri (missile corvette) on December 9, 1971; INS Andaman (ASW corvette) on August 21, 1990 and INS Prahar (missile boat) on April 22, 2006.”

While INS Khukri was lost during war time, INS Andaman and INS Prahar have been peacetime causality. INS Khukri was lost because it sank at sea and could not be salvaged.The total loss of human lives in naval vessels getting lost/destroyed is 237.

This includes 204 in INS Khukri, 15 in INS Andaman and 18 in INS Sindhurakshak (submarine), which suffered extensive damages at Mumbai on August 14, 2013.The RTI reply further states, “In addition to the above, following had suffered extensive damages in accident/collision, but are not classified as lost or destroyed. These include: INS Agray (ASW craft), which met with an accident at sea and was extensively damaged on February 5, 2004. The ship was salvaged and subsequently made operational.” Similarly, on January 30 INS Vindhyagiri (Frigate) collided with a merchant ship in Mumbai harbour resulting in a major fire onboard.

The ship was salvaged and thereafter decommissioned. On August 14, 2013, INS Sindhurakshak (submarine) met with an accident while berthed alongside in Mumbai harbour.

Incomplete training facilities at India Naval Academy haunt Navy | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Veterans lash out at navy's Submarine-in-Chief Rear Admiral Soonil V. Bhokare*




















_
Flag Officer Submarines (FOS) Rear Admiral Soonil V. Bhokare._

As Defence Minister A.K. Antony continues to be the object of simmering anger within the navy over what has been a traumatic week with Admiral DK Joshi's resignation, there's parallel fury freshly raging against the navy's serving 'Submarine-in-Chief', the officer currently investigating the INS Sindhuratna accident.
Flag Officer Submarines (FOS) Rear Admiral Soonil V. Bhokare's personal Rediffmail inbox has been invaded by angry e-mails from retired veterans who believe the officer should follow his chief's example and quit service. While veterans, including former submariner Rear Admiral (Retd.) K. Raja Menon believe Antony to be the worst Defence Minister in independent India, others now believe that anger must be directed at those who call the shots within the navy. With Admiral DK Joshi out, that anger is now focused on Western Naval Command chief Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, and now, Rear Admiral Bhokare.

A particularly angry e-mail from a retired Commander-rank submariner to Rear Admiral Bhokare, currently being posted on naval veteran forums says, "I write to you in extreme anguish at the very sad and sorry state of affairs of a once proud and most professional arm of the Navy. Today we hang our heads in shame, both serving and retired submariners, thanks to the legacy left behind by illustrious people like you and a few others who have followed you."

The officer, who has preferred not to be identified, writes, "Today in the Navy sporting a 'Dolphin' [insignia of the submarine service] on your chest is a shame. The mood amongst the men in the arm is absolutely militant and young officers, the leaders of tomorrow are absolutely depressed and disgusted at our dilution of standards and safety norms. (Sindhuratna was sailing with 94 people on board. Were there enough IDA sets on board for all 94.)"

That last point is the subject of Rear Admiral Bhokare's investigation now, and is an aspersion on naval standard operating procedures, adherence to safety protocols and basic training. Part of the buck, angry veterans feel, stops with senior officers in the Indian Navy, whose job it is to ensure laxity never for a moment creeps into daily duties. Several e-mails of a similar tenor to the one quoted above are understood to have been shot off by veterans to those currently making sense of the INS Sindhurakshak and INS Sindhuratna incidents.

The navy sought to dispel anger against the MoD over reportedly expired batteries on the INS Sindhuratna by stating today that, "There are no signs to indicate any initiation of fire from the battery pit. The batteries appear to be clear of any damage and would now be put through normal checks and maintenance routines prior operationalisation. The preliminary inspection of third compartment indicates that the fire has emanated from the third compartment mess deck (sailor's accommodation). The batteries which were being exploited by Sindhuratna at the time of incident were operationally in-date."

While the MoD gets to duck any damage over batteries, at least for the moment, it continues to evade questions over modernisation of the submarine arm at large. As HEADLINES TODAY reported last week, the MoD has sat motionless on a 2010 classified naval report literally pleading for high-level intervention to save the submarine service from a crisis.

Questions over procedure, protocol and training within the navy are likely to take centrestage, with deeply uncomfortable questions emerging. Perhaps in an effort to deflect the adverse publicity playing out in the media and veterans community, the navy yesterday published a statement saying, "The fast pace of operations, accentuated by increasing complexities often puts men and material under strain, thus requiring stringent adherence to safety procedures. The Indian Navy is sensitive of the fact that all naval evolutions need to be effectively undertaken within a well defined safety operating envelope. Accordingly, 'safety culture' as a way of life, amongst personnel, traditionally forms a part of naval ethos, and several initiatives have additionally been introduced based on emerging requirements."

Veterans lash out at navy's Submarine-in-Chief Rear Admiral Soonil V. Bhokare : India, News - India Today


----------



## kurup

*Taken steps to enhance safety, says Navy*






After accidents involving some submarines caused concern, the Indian Navy on Monday said it had taken several measures to enhance safety of its vessels including extensive checks of weapon systems and audit of the standard operating procedures.

“Post recent incidents onboard submarines, safety stand-downs were ordered and extensive checks on weapon related safety systems and audit of standard operating procedures on all operational submarines were ordered,” a Navy release said. 

It said that any incident was thoroughly investigated to not just identify any errors, but to address critical areas on material and training related aspects.

“The analysis of all incidents is also being promulgated to the concerned training establishments and operational authorities for further dissemination of corrective measures,” it said.

“As an added step, Naval Headquarters directed conduct of safety ‘stand-down’ and a one-time safety audits prior operational deployment of any ship or submarine. This has since been institutionalised as a regular annual audit for all operational units,” it said.

The Navy said it is seized of the fact that safety of men and material is vital and is a necessary component of any armed forces organisation.

“The observance of ‘safety first, safety always’ is, therefore, intended to strengthen the professional approach to enhance combat capability and to facilitate conduct of naval operations with the desired elan,” it added.

Naval vessels have suffered 10 accidents in the past seven months.

Two Navy personnel were killed and seven were injured after smoke filled a compartment in the INS Sindhuratna submarine that was underwater last week.

Taken steps to enhance safety, says Navy | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Focus on Navy’s structural reforms*







There is some strange logic doing the rounds these days. It is that Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, being the Flag officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Western Naval Command, is somehow “responsible” for the alleged spate of accidents that have afflicted the western naval fleet. By this reasoning, accepting the resignation of Navy chief Admiral D K Joshi was the right step, even though Defence Minister A K Antony has been roundly criticised for accepting his resignation with the alacrity that he did, without waiting for any inquiry, or a formal consultation with the Cabinet Committee on Security.

A news report has suggested that a cable that caught fire may have caused the INS Sindhuratna accident that killed two officers. The responsibility for this does not rest with either Admiral Joshi or Sinha.

Because, if the former Navy chief D K Joshi and Shekhar Sinha are somehow culpable, so is the entire chain of command downward and upward — the Flag Officer who actually commands the western fleet, the Flag Officer Maharashtra Gujarat area, Commodore commanding submarines (west) and the Sindhuratna’s captain. Upwards, it leads to the now departed Chief of Naval Staff, and in parallel to the the Joint Secretary (Navy), the Additional Secretary, Defence Secretary, and then, to the Defence Minister, Prime Minister and, of course, the Supreme Commander of the armed force, the President of India. Clearly, this would be an absurd construction.

The reason why it is being played out is because people fail to differentiate between assuming “moral responsibility” for an accident, and “culpability” or even “constructive responsibility” for it. Neither Admiral Joshi nor Sinha, or for that matter the PM, RM and the President are culpable for the accident, whose causes are yet to be determined. They may share constructive responsibility, though, whether it requires their resignation is another matter. In the past ten years, some 110 Indian Air Force aircrafts have crashed, some due to human error, others due to manufacturing or maintenance defects. During Operation Parakram, hundreds of soldiers died, even though we didn’t have a war. Many were killed by defective mines and fuses. But no one took responsibility, either constructive or moral.

Admiral Joshi has insisted on taking moral responsibility and that is to his credit, but it is a deeply personal decision. He was the one who insisted on the removal of the captain of the INS Talwar after it hit an unlit fishing boat off Mumbai a month or so ago. He has always set high standards, and he probably feels that he needs to live up to it. There was probably another reason. There has been a subtle campaign of trying to show some recent naval incidents as institutional failures, rather than the accidents that they mostly were. Take just one example: earlier in February, a news agency report noted that the defence minister had hauled up the Navy chief over the malfunctioning of a boiler on the INS Vikramaditya that had joined the fleet in January after being refurbished in Russia.

First, this ship has a history of boiler problems — the Ministry of Defence’s poor handling of the deal is the subject of a CAG report no 18, of 2008-09. Second, it had come after an arduous journey of nearly a month, covering 18,000 km. The malfunctioning of one of its eight boilers was hardly unusual, that is why it had a crew of 187 Russians to fix such problems. It could certainly not have been attributed to some fault of the Navy. Yet, read the tone of the report and you will see that it was. What gave the game away was an associated complaint — that the ship’s crew were celebrating its journey through social media.

This sounds very much like the ignorant babus of the MoD, because it betrayed the lack of understanding of what navies do and how they do it. While operations of war are at the heart of maritime strategy, one of its key aspects is to show the flag — awe and impress friends and adversaries through presence. It is for this reason that flotillas visit foreign ports, invite citizens of these countries on board for social functions and participate in activities on-shore. In the last couple of years, the tasks of the Navy have been expanded without a corresponding expansion of personnel or equipment. First came the anti-piracy duties, which India was committed to along with other navies.

Recall that some pirates were even found close to Indian waters during the height of the piracy crisis. Second, after the Mumbai terrorist attack of 2008, in a knee-jerk reaction the government ordered the Navy to take charge of coastal security. There is little doubt that the developments are yet another manifestation of the poor state of the relationship between the civil and military sides of the Ministry of Defence. This is something only the political leadership can resolve through structural reform, as well as knocking a few heads. Unfortunately, the perception is that the only heads being knocked are the uniformed ones. The writer is a Distinguished Fellow, Observer Research Foundation, New Delhi.

Focus on Navy’s structural reforms | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*The real naval disaster*






Beginning in August 2013, when the Indian naval submarine Sindhurakshak sank, stories have been appearing about naval “disasters”, culminating with the fire on the Sindhuratna, another submarine of the same class, which resulted in the death of two officers. This led to the resignation of the naval chief, Admiral D.K. Joshi, owning moral responsibility for all the incidents.

This is only the second time that a naval chief has demitted office before time. In the case of Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat in 1998, while the majority view of the navy, including retired officers, was that the manner in which he was dismissed was wrong, some believed that he was too autocratic and had overstepped his authority. In Joshi’s case, however, there is unanimity that he was not to blame but has taken a bold, honourable and courageous step on his own, setting a fine example for all.

Amidst the noise and hullabaloo, the “disasters” have not been critically examined to see whether they deserve to be termed as such. Let us get an obvious error out of the way: the incident of the empty gunshell fired from ICGS Sangram that hit the Western Naval Command headquarters in February 2014. Sangram is a vessel of the Coast Guard, which is an independent service and has nothing to do with the navy.

Coming to the navy, the collision of INS Talwar with a fishing vessel in December 2013 could only have been due to misjudgement on the part of the ship’s staff or negligence of the fishing vessel crew. Pending completion of a board of inquiry, the commanding officer has been suspended. For all we know, he may be exonerated, but if found guilty, will be punished. Similarly, the brush of INS Tarkash with the jetty was due to human error, but it was no “disaster”.

Ships have been having arguments with jetties from the days of Lord Nelson, and there will be any number of such cases filed away in the archives of not only the Indian navy but navies all over the world. The grounding incidents of Sindhughosh, Betwa, Vipul, Mysore and Airavat look big taken collectively but are not uncommon individually.

A ship can be blamed for grounding if it strays from a marked channel or goes into a charted navigational hazard. But if the incident is attributable to an underwater and unidentified object not marked on the chart, perhaps as a result of silting and lack of dredging, it will be most unfair to levy any blame on the ships’ staff.

All these incidents have been or are being examined thoroughly by the navy and disciplinary or corrective action has or will be taken on completion of the boards of inquiry. In none of the cases discussed so far does the buck travel any further than the captain of the ship.

Here, it is essential to point out that the captain of a ship is a prize appointment and the individual is selected by top officers of the navy after a detailed examination of his service record and proficiency. However, there is no escape from human error. According to reports, the navy chief had already taken corrective action by ordering a reappraisal of the performance of key officers and affected many transfers.

The collision with the jetty and the groundings were not “disasters”, either in the manner in which they happened or for the damages caused, which were not substantial except maybe in one case. These incidents should not even have found their way to the media. The navy would do well to investigate how this has happened. This is not to suggest that they should have been brushed under the carpet.

Proper procedure must be followed and necessary action taken, but unnecessary reporting in the media and painting a frightening picture of naval “disasters” is wrong. Admiral Joshi quite rightly spoke of them as minor incidents, and neither the media nor the ministry of defence had cause to disbelieve him.

We are now left with three incidents that are of a serious nature. The fire on INS Konkan seems to be an isolated incident and one does not have any details to comment on it. It is, however, pertinent to note that this happened on the east coast and, therefore, should not be held against the CinC Western Naval Command, who seems to be in the line of fire. The Sindhurakshak and Sindhuratna incidents have both occurred on Kilo-class submarines and can be grouped together, although the cause may not be the same.

In fact, full details are not yet known beyond the fact that there were some explosions on the former and smoke in a compartment on the latter. The Sindhuratna was on post-refit trials and had on board the Western Naval Command Commodore Commanding Submarines and his inspection team. Any charge of negligence is therefore incorrect. We should avoid passing judgement till we get to the bottom of the matter.

The submarines are old and well past their sell-by date. The navy has repeatedly apprised the defence minister and the MoD of this. The case for replacement of submarines is at least 10 years old. This is the true “disaster”, which has only now been highlighted because these accidents have occurred. It remains to be seen if the MoD makes fast progress on the acquisition of submarines so that such disasters, or worse, do not take place.

On one issue, however, the navy can be faulted. Content with the belief that the incidents were of a minor nature, it allowed the media to hype them and did not make timely efforts to clear the air. Its public relations machine is to blame. To draw an analogy, when a number of MiG-21 incidents were taking place not too long ago, the aircraft were labelled as “flying coffins”. But nobody was calling for the heads of the air force hierarchy.

The mystery behind Admiral Joshi’s resignation remains. What triggered his resignation when he had recently dismissed most of these incidents as “minor”? One can only conjecture that the MoD, if not the minister himself, and the media were hounding him and he was bearing everything manfully till the Sindhuratna incident proved to be the last straw.

The real naval disaster | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Update on Sindhuratna*






Consequent upon Sindhuratna returning to harbour AM 27 Feb 14, a preliminary assessment of damage sustained onboard was carried out by a specialist team of HQWNC. Based on preliminary inspection of third compartment, the likely seat of fire has been indicated as the mess deck, which is located one deck above the battery bit. Certain electrical cables were observed to be burnt/ damaged in this area. The cause for initiation of fire at this location would be ascertained in due course by the high level BoI. The preliminary inspection of third compartment thus indicates that the 

*Status of Batteries* Sindhughosh class submarines carry 240 cells, distributed equally in forward and aft battery pits. The batteries presently installed on Sindhuratna have till date completed about 113 cycles as against 200 cycles available for exploitation. Further, the life of the batteries is valid by date (stipulated life of four years, by OEM). *The batteries which were being exploited by Sindhuratna at the time of incident were therefore operationally in-date.fire has emanated from the third compartment mess deck (sailor’s accommodation).*

* Current Status of Battery Pit* As has been brought out above, the battery pit is located in the third compartment below the mess deck. Preliminary inspection of the battery pit and the batteries therein has been undertaken and no damage has been observed thus for. Further, there are no signs to indicate any initiation of fire from the battery pit. The batteries appear to be clear of any damage and would now be put through normal checks and maintenance routines prior operationalisation.

In the meanwhile, a high level Board of Inquiry (BoI) headed by a two star Admiral has commenced the investigation to ascertain the cause leading to the incident.

Update on Sindhuratna | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

* Navy must reclaim its ethos *




_
In resigning after the INS Sindhuratna accident, Admiral Joshi has shown a sense of morality that his supporters have lacked_

The resignation of the navy chief, Admiral DK Joshi, has stirred a bitter debate even in circles that do not normally follow defence. Critics of Defence Minister AK Antony’s handling of the defence ministry, and of his glacial decision-making, insist the admiral has been sacrificed to hide the ministry’s slothfulness in procuring new equipment. According to this line of argument, two naval officers died, seven sailors were injured and a frontline submarine, INS Sindhuratna, was disabled because delayed procurement had forced the navy to operate obsolete warships. Mr Antony, bay his critics, should have resigned not the navy chief. The near unanimity of this view amongst serving and retired officers, just days after the government courted them by okaying a longstanding demand for “one-rank-one-pension”, shows how completely the Congress has lost this constituency.

Yet this stand is misplaced --- it tries to mask the navy’s carelessness by citing the defence ministry’s ineffectiveness. True, Mr Antony has much to answer for in how he has run his ministry, and good reasons exist separately for demanding his head. But the navy alone is responsible for a safety culture so poor that 10 warships and submarines have suffered mishaps since last August, when another submarine, INS Sindhurakshak, had a catastrophic explosion that killed all 18 sailors on board. Three out of India’s ten Russian Kilo-class submarines have suffered mishaps, while two out of six state-of-the-art Russian stealth frigates have had collisions. These are alarming figures.

It is fallacious to argue, as some have done, that India’s Kilo-class submarines are inadequate or obsolete. Some 50 Kilo class submarines serve in navies worldwide, including those of Russia, China, Vietnam, Algeria, Poland, Romania and Iran. Algeria’s are older than India’s, but have suffered no mishaps. INS Sindhurakshak, which sank last August, had been in service for just 16 years, and had recently returned from a mid-life refit in Russia that made it good for at least another 15-20 years. A service life of 30-40 years is quite normal for submarines. Our Foxtrot class submarines performed yeoman service for over 35 years. The US Navy’s Los Angeles class attack submarines, the mainstay of its underwater force, are 30-35 years old. It is plain wrong to argue, as some have done, that India’s Kilo-class submarines have outlived their utility; the navy itself envisages many more years of service for these potent fighting platforms. To retire the Kilo-class submarines would be to strike a hammer blow to the navy’s Maritime Capability Perspective Plan, which lays out the future fleet. India simply cannot afford that.
Admiral DK Joshi knows this, which is why he resigned. Sailors had died as a result of operational laxity and more would die if the trend were not reversed. While the chief was not personally responsible for this, an eroding safety culture within his service was. In resigning, the admiral has kick-started a corrective process that is essential for the navy. Years down the line, he will be seen as having done far more good for the service than many of his predecessors, and certainly more than those who currently seek to make a martyr of him by passing the buck to the ministry.

The military’s most insidious enemy is a strident new breed of public advocates, who argue in print, television and social media to cover up functional and ethical lapses by the defence services, howsoever inexcusable. From the old soldiers’ community there is less insistence that the military upholds the high standards that it has always delivered. Instead, this brigade of cheerleaders forgets a simple truth --- India loves and respects its military because it is professional, reliable and (mostly) wins the wars that it fights. They would do well to remember that real loyalty to the military tradition is not just about demanding “one-rank-one-pension” and complaining about how bureaucrats and politicians marginalise the services. It is more essential to demand performance standards and upholding a culture of leadership and personal example. Admiral Joshi understands that even if his supporters do not.

To argue that there is little accountability elsewhere in public life is to state the obvious. Is it anyone’s case that the navy chief should shelter behind this broad-based lack of accountability? Generations of soldiers (which includes sailors and airmen) have proudly adopted a code of conduct that sets them above the common citizenry. This exclusivism underlies their readiness to die for _izzat_, as Indian military tradition terms the potent motivational mix of country, comrades, regiment and self-respect. In resigning, the navy chief has bolstered the notion of _izzat_ and command responsibility. Only the extraordinarily short-sighted would suggest that he should have passed the buck to his boss.

That Admiral Joshi’s resignation will shine the spotlight on operational safety is already apparent. In warships and submarines, like in tanks and aircraft, crewmembers live and operate cheek-by-jowl with large quantities of fuel and weapons. A single deviation from rigid safety procedures can have explosive consequences. To prevent that, the navy has announced a wide-ranging review of standard operating procedures, and audits of weapon-related safety systems. It has ordered that an analysis of all safety-related incidents must be circulated to naval schools and combat units to ensure that everyone absorbs the lessons. It is for the navy to ensure that the painful cost that it has already paid benefits those who continue to serve. 

Broadsword: Navy must reclaim its ethos


----------



## kurup

*Muddy waters, navy blues*






As the initial shock of Admiral D K Joshi’s sudden resignation wears off, the armed forces, and the nation, must applaud a rarity: a man who has held loyalty to service before himself and walked away from high office, following the dictates of conscience. Concerns about the putative ‘line of succession’ exist only in public imagination because there are clear-cut guidelines available to the government for ensuring a smooth and early succession to the navy’s top job.

The dramatic changes in the navy’s upper ranks are bound to unsettle its junior officers and sailors. The new chief’s first major challenge, therefore, will be to restore the confidence of his service and the nation that the Indian Navy remains an efficient and combat-ready regional maritime force. He would be well advised to obtain a swift and authentic evaluation of how operations, maintenance and training are being conducted in the service and to ensure that shortcomings are speedily remedied.

From the freewheeling media speculation underway, we need to pick out three crucial issues for closer scrutiny and separate facts from fiction. The first relates to the succession of accidents that have badly dented the navy’s shining image. Secondly, a widespread impression has taken root that our navy is operating ‘old ships’ and ‘leaky submarines’ that hazard their crews. Last, and most important, is the media commentary about the strained civil-military relationship that underpins the present crisis.

Of the 10 accidents cited, two, involving loss of life on board submarines, are indeed grave and warrant a thorough probe. The remaining eight were of a trivial nature — collisions, groundings and minor fires — that happen frequently in all active seagoing navies. With no common thread running through them, it was just an unfortunate happenstance that they occurred in rapid succession.

In any other country they may have rated passing mention, but India’s intrusive visual media took it upon itself to project each incident as a disaster of Titanic proportions, subjecting it to shrill and ill-informed discussions. There can be little doubt that this sustained media focus panicked the MoD into pressuring the navy, with Sindhuratna’s fire becoming the last straw that led to a despondent chief’s resignation. The indecent haste with which the resignation was accepted clearly spoke of relief on Raisina Hill that a sacrificial lamb had presented itself.

Navies nurture their warships so they can squeeze the maximum life out of them. The USS Enterprise retired in 2012 after 52 years of service and our own INS Viraat will be 57 years old when she is decommissioned. By international standards, the Indian Navy is young. It has a large proportion of modern and newly constructed ships, with some approaching middle age and others nearing their stipulated retirement age. Aging ships are, however, ‘modernised’ and given a fresh lease of life. Moreover, 45 newly cons-tructed warships will join the fleet in the coming decade.

New or old, no Indian Navy warship sails out unless it meets stringent safety and seaworthiness requirements, but accidents will happen at sea. Navies that have zero accidents are the ones that stay put in harbour. However, our Soviet-era vessels are quite old, and the accidents on two kilo-class submarines call into question, not only Russian workmanship, but also our own operating and maintenance procedures.

Since 2008, the navy’s operational tempo has mounted steadily on account of overseas deployments, anti-piracy patrols, tactical exercises and coastal security commitments. If this has brought excessive strain on personnel as well as ships and machinery, something is bound to give. It is the responsi-bility of naval commanders to ensure that commitments remain commensurate with resources and unwarranted pressures are not imposed on men and machines, nor are any safety norms violated.

That brings us to the crucial issue of civil-military relations at the heart of which lies the deeply flawed policy of subordinating the armed forces, not to political control, but to the tyranny of a lethargic and uninformed bureaucracy. Under current rules, the chiefs carry the full burden of responsibility for their service, operational and administrative, but lack standing and authority within MoD.

On the other hand, the defence secretary is vested with authority for ‘defence of India and for the three armed forces HQs’, but has zero accountability — especially when things go wrong. In practical terms, every single decision regarding weapons, equipment, infrastructure and personnel impinging on the navy’s opera-tional efficiency needs the approval of a bureaucrat.

With ministers engrossed in electoral politics and bureaucrats lacking comprehension of complex military issues, critical cases are frequently cast into limbo for 5-10 years. It is the indifference of the politician, bureaucratic inefficiency and the civil-military divide that are stalling armed forces’ modernisation and undermining national security, a $40-billion defence budget notwithstanding.

Like every other major democracy, India must integrate its service HQs with the MoD, and create a chief of defence staff for providing military advice to the government. This would require political sagacity as well as determination so that neither bureaucratic obduracy nor irrational suspicion of the military comes in the way of this long-overdue measure. In a truly integrated MoD the civil and military would accept joint responsi-bility for national security instead of engaging in futile blame games.

Muddy waters, navy blues | idrw.org


----------



## Jai_Hind

System to Keep an Eye on Activities in Indian Ocean Region







Seeking to enhance its influence in the Indian Ocean Region, India today said it has put in place a system along with Sri Lanka and Maldives to keep an eye on the activities there and work together for enhancing maritime security.

“We have a platform in place which will enhance concrete response to situation whether it is piracy, counter terrorism, drug trafficking or human trafficking.

We will pool our capability. This is useful and wanted to join forward,” National Security Advisor Shiv Shankar Menon told reporters. “We can put in place systems so that we can see and share what we see what is going on in the maritime area around us. We have trained our people. We have put in hardware so that we can share that information,” he said. He was briefing on the third NSA-level Meeting on Maritime Security Cooperation between Maldives, Sri Lanka and India held here. 

The NSA said while assessing the cooperation and joint activities in field of counter-terrorism, anti-piracy and trafficking, the three sides were satisfied with the work in progress. Menon said the three sides have also held a trilateral exercise called ‘Dosti’ also in the recent past. At the meeting, the Maldivian delegation was led by its Defence Minister Col (Retd) Mohamed Nazim while the Sri Lankan side was represented by its Defence Secretary Gotabaya Rajapaksa.

On the part of the new platform, the three countries will share data of the newly-developed Automatic Identification System, which has been built by India for enhancing coastal security. Menon said the three countries had invited Mauritius and the Seychelles as observer countries for this meeting and they have shown interest in participate in it and “we may have to change the name of the meeting”.

The next NSA-level Meeting on Maritime Security Cooperation would be held in Maldives on a date to be decided through diplomatic channels, officials said. Asked whether Sri Lanka raised the issue of a proposal being moved by Mauritius against it in the UN Human Rights Commission, Menon said, “They mentioned that for this kind of cooperation, we need trust and they mentioned that they were concerned that Mauritius is co-sponsoring a resolution in UNHRC and that was it.”

In bilateral discussions with Sri Lanka, they talked about it and told us what they think of these issues, Menon said. On the influence of politics in Tamil Nadu on cooperation with Sri Lanka, the NSA said this cooperation has been going on since October 2011 and politics of it keeps going but maritime security has to be ensured.

The NSA claimed that in the past five years, a lot of things have been changed in the counter terrorism apparatus in the country but there was a scope of doing much more in this direction. He said the incidents of piracy have come down but the source of it has not been addressed and the three countries have discussed the legal and other aspects of the issue.

Menon said as new measures, the three countries have agreed to enhance cooperation in area of hydrography and ties between their think tanks on maritime affairs. On the situation in Ukraine, he said, “We are watching the developments in Ukraine with concern and hope that internal issues there are settled peacefully.”

“There are legitimate Russian and other interests involved and we hope they are discussed and resolved.” The NSA sought to play down reports about hacking of computers in South Block and North Block saying, “There are various forms of compromise and not every leaked password is a big threat to security. A mere fact that .some computer is open in North Block and South Block and is accessible, it doesn’t mean that therefore there is big gap in security.”




idrw.org/?p=34553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy suffering due to govt apathy*






With the Indian Navy’s image nose diving to an all-time low after the string of accidents that culminated in the resignation of Naval chief Admiral D K Joshi last week, the morale of the forces has hit rock bottom. There is widespread anger at personnel being forced to serve on vessels that have long outlived their shelf life, and sadness that their sacrifices are being taken for granted. 
While the common complaint against the defence minister on defence-related social networking sites is that he sat on important files related to upgradation, modernization and acquisitions for nearly a decade, senior Naval officials felt Joshi paid the price for government apathy as the procurement, production and maintenance of submarines is the responsibility of the ministry of defence (MoD) and not the Navy.

An agitated commander (Retd) S Chakrapani, who has commanded submarines of the same class as the ill-fated INS Sindhurakshak and INS Sindhuratna, felt Naval personnel were paying the price for the greed and apathy of politicians. “Why should the Navy be held responsible for operating old, substandard and risky submarines? Why is no bureaucrat or politician ever held responsible? Everyone up the line knows these submarines are old and refurbishment and refitting takes place at dockyards that come under the MoD,” he said.

While Commander (Retd) G Eswara Reddy, secretary of Naval Foundation’s Hyderabad chapter, said he was deeply pained at the haste with which Admiral Joshi’s resignation was accepted despite him not being at fault, Commodore (Retd) V Kumar, who served as submarine operations director, pointed out that submarines that should have decommissioned long ago were being given repeated extensions, putting the lives of Naval personnel at needless risk.

Pointing out that the Navy was not to blame for these mishaps, Commander (Retd) TS Moorthy said “How do you expect the Navy to fight with its hands tied and mouth sealed? If the government does not give us submarines and battleships in consonance with the Naval prowess of neighbouring countries and sends us to sea with dangerously substandard and outdated submarines that cause loss of precious lives even in peacetime, how do they expect us to go to war? When was the last time a politician went to Parliament in a car as old as our submarines, which run higher risk?”

Highlighting the apathetic attitude of the government, Moorthy added: “For over 30 years there has been talk of getting Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicles (DSRV) but we still haven’t got one.”

Giving an analogy on the condition of Naval vessels, Lt Sandeep Sekhar (name changed), who knew the Sindhuratna victims, said: “You take a horse, make it work like an *** and treat it like a dog. Then if you expect it to roar like a lion, what will happen? Lots of things are wrong and need to change.”

Lieutenant commander Neeraj D (name changed) chipped in caustically: “Have you seen some of the World War II era equipment we use? People who manufacture it keep such stuff in their country’s museums and laugh when we ask for spares. While the armed forces fight without bulletproof jackets and latest weapons, politicians think nothing of spending lavishly on foreign junkets and parties. They don’t value our sacrifices and assume soldiers are born to die as it is their duty.”

“If only politicians would divert to the Navy even a fraction of the public money they siphon off, no Naval chief would be made a scapegoat. While China has accumulated five times our submarine strength, our politicians make false claims and we continue to lose men in peace time. To top it all, nobody is ready to take responsibility even as the confidence and morale of Navy personnel has plunged to an all-time low”, said a senior official.

Indian Navy suffering due to govt apathy | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy Cast Adrift*






Admiral D K Joshi’s resigning and the succession crisis it triggered are ultimately minor issues. More basic problems afflict the navy.

For instance, the Indian Navy’s high reputation for seamanship and ship-handling has been sullied somewhat by the spate of accidents involving frigates and destroyers ramming into docks and passing vessels. In a recent conversation with this analyst, Joshi dismissed these mishaps as “tire punctures”. At a minimum, it indicates a decline in ship-handling skills.

I recall, in this respect, the late Admiral S M Nanda, the country’s eighth Naval Chief, telling me of an incident from the 1950s when the navy annually exercised with the Royal Navy’s Mediterranean Fleet. In one such exercise, as commander of the cruiser, Mysore, he was asked by the host, who was testing his mettle, to squeeze his large ship into a tight berth alongside British warships in the harbour in Malta. It required intricate docking manoeuvres the British fleet commander was certain Nanda could not pull off and, in trying to bring his ship in unaided crash it into the jetty. But Nanda deftly slid Mysore into the slot without a hitch. The surprised Briton didn’t know, the Admiral told me with a chuckle, that he had captained pilot boats in Karachi harbour in the pre-Second World War days.

The point is that ship-handling skills are learned and the “sea eye” acquired hands-on by subaltern officers (in the rank of sub-Lieutenant and Lieutenant) steering small craft on coastal security duties and skimming in and about crowded harbours, something naval stalwarts will vouch for. It is a hard job, they say, to bring in a 6,000 ton-plus missile destroyer coasting in at 4-6 knots to the quay, and ship commanders lacking sufficient small boat-derived experience often flub this test. Lack of such skills is also reflected in ships running aground, which too has happened lately. Diffident captains opting to have tug-boats escort their vessels in and out of harbours will lack the experience in crisis when ships have to get out to sea in a hurry under their own power.

The trouble is small ship command billets are in short supply because the navy has no more than 20 offshore patrol craft and coastal combatants in its inventory, smaller vessels being monopolised by the Coast Guard (CG) tasked with the coastal security mission. In this respect, the navy has failed to respond to a 10-year-old offer by the CG director-general to sequester six of his vessels exclusively for junior naval officers to command. The skills differential is thus set to widen considering the CG is growing faster with induction of new patrol boats every two-three weeks and, in time, its officers could potentially be better in handling bigger ships than their naval counterparts.

Familiarisation with ships comes, moreover, from pulling time in them. More and more naval officers, however, have ever shorter tenures in rotational posts at sea, affording them insufficient time to familiarise themselves with the ships. It has resulted in an echelon of mid-level officers not quite capable, when commanding ships, of manoeuvring them well or tackling on-board crises and contingencies involving machinery and equipment.

Huge bunches of the navy’s 10,000-strong officer cadre, the smallest of any armed service, moreover, are sucked up for duty in large ships. The first fleet aircraft carrier, Vikramaditya, has 200 officers assigned to it. Because the ministry of defence (MoD) sanctions crew strength virtually at the point of commissioning ships, increases in personnel cannot be schemed too much in advance, making nonsense of manpower planning and compounding the problem of inexperienced officers assuming command of battleships.

The depletion of the submarine arm is especially alarming. In the wake of the Sindhuratna accident, the turgid pace of decision-making in the ministry of defence (MoD) will quicken for a while and bureaucrats, who often wilfully retard military procurement and indigenous production programmes, will frantically clear everything to avoid blame. It is an opportune time for the naval brass to take the seriously big step of embarking on an all-nuclear submarine arm as advocated by the veteran submariner, retired Rear Admiral Raja Menon, and secure two additional Russian Akula nuclear hunter-killer submersibles (SSNs) on lease, including the Iribis already offered to India, to fill the immediate void in sea denial capability. The lesser option is to build a conventional hunter-killer submarine (SSK) from scratch.

To achieve this grand aim, Project 75i, a programme to buy yet another foreign conventional sub at a mind-boggling `55,000 crore, should be altered to obtain an SSK, or SSN, with a production line to complement the one manufacturing the Arihant-class nuclear-powered nuclear missile firing submarines (SSBNs). In either case, it will be a daunting project considering the navy’s design directorate still lacks basic competence. It hasn’t developed the tools and the metrics to validate its own designs. But rather than be deterred by the enormity of this enterprise, the government should sanction this SSK/SSN project in mission-mode, affording it priority and autonomy as was done in the case of the Agni missile and Arihant projects. After all, the country had no experience in producing missiles and SSBNs either.

The navy’s submarine design group has enough insights from the German HDW and French Scorpene projects and long acquaintance with the Russian design philosophy to shake off self-doubt. It is imperative the navy goes all out on this option, seeding a comprehensive submarine and ship-building industry in the process. To ensure its success, it should insist on a private sector combine of majors, such as Larsen & Toubro and Pipavav Shipyard involved in making the Arihant, as prime contractor. This being no time for ethical niceties, the combine should be incentivised to reverse-engineer to the maximum, to rely on indigenous sources and resources, and to obtain the really critical technology and technical assistance from wherever and however it can get it. Commercial-minded corporates, espying nationalism-laced profit, will find a way.

Committed to shrinking the government and the public sector, the likely new prime minister Narendra Modi will welcome such an ambitious and freewheeling initiative to render the country genuinely self-reliant in armaments.

Indian Navy Cast Adrift | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

* Indian Navy's 2-Star Submarine Chief Faces Veteran Fire *





As Defence Minister A.K. Antony continues to be the object of simmering anger within the navy over what has been a traumatic week with Admiral DK Joshi's resignation, there's parallel fury freshly raging against the navy's serving 'Submarine-in-Chief', the officer currently investigating the INS Sindhuratna accident.

Flag Officer Submarines (FOS) Rear Admiral Soonil V. Bhokare's personal Rediffmail inbox has been invaded by angry e-mails from retired veterans who believe the officer should follow his chief's example and quit service. While veterans, including former submariner Rear Admiral (Retd.) K. Raja Menon believe Antony to be the worst Defence Minister in independent India, others now believe that anger must be directed at those who call the shots within the navy. With Admiral DK Joshi out, that anger is now focused on Western Naval Command chief Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, and now, Rear Admiral Bhokare.

A particularly angry e-mail from a retired Commander-rank submariner to Rear Admiral Bhokare, currently being posted on naval veteran forums says, "I write to you in extreme anguish at the very sad and sorry state of affairs of a once proud and most professional arm of the Navy. Today we hang our heads in shame, both serving and retired submariners, thanks to the legacy left behind by illustrious people like you and a few others who have followed you."

The officer, who has preferred not to be identified, writes, "Today in the Navy sporting a 'Dolphin' [insignia of the submarine service] on your chest is a shame. The mood amongst the men in the arm is absolutely militant and young officers, the leaders of tomorrow are absolutely depressed and disgusted at our dilution of standards and safety norms. (Sindhuratna was sailing with 94 people on board. Were there enough IDA sets on board for all 94.)"
That last point is the subject of Rear Admiral Bhokare's investigation now, and is an aspersion on naval standard operating procedures, adherence to safety protocols and basic training. Part of the buck, angry veterans feel, stops with senior officers in the Indian Navy, whose job it is to ensure laxity never for a moment creeps into daily duties. Several e-mails of a similar tenor to the one quoted above are understood to have been shot off by veterans to those currently making sense of the INS Sindhurakshak and INS Sindhuratna incidents.

The navy sought to dispel anger against the MoD over reportedly expired batteries on the INS Sindhuratna by stating today that, "There are no signs to indicate any initiation of fire from the battery pit. The batteries appear to be clear of any damage and would now be put through normal checks and maintenance routines prior operationalisation. The preliminary inspection of third compartment indicates that the fire has emanated from the third compartment mess deck (sailor's accommodation). The batteries which were being exploited by Sindhuratna at the time of incident were operationally in-date."

While the MoD gets to duck any damage over batteries, at least for the moment, it continues to evade questions over modernisation of the submarine arm at large. As HEADLINES TODAY reported last week, the MoD has sat motionless on a 2010 classified naval report literally pleading for high-level intervention to save the submarine service from a crisis.

Questions over procedure, protocol and training within the navy are likely to take centrestage, with deeply uncomfortable questions emerging. Perhaps in an effort to deflect the adverse publicity playing out in the media and veterans community, the navy yesterday published a statement saying, "The fast pace of operations, accentuated by increasing complexities often puts men and material under strain, thus requiring stringent adherence to safety procedures. The Indian Navy is sensitive of the fact that all naval evolutions need to be effectively undertaken within a well defined safety operating envelope. Accordingly, 'safety culture' as a way of life, amongst personnel, traditionally forms a part of naval ethos, and several initiatives have additionally been introduced based on emerging requirements."

Livefist: Indian Navy's 2-Star Submarine Chief Faces Veteran Fire


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy: 11 accidents, 22 deaths in seven months*







There have been 11 accidents invoving Indian Navy ships and submarines since last August. While most of the accidents did not claim any lives, 21 officers and sailors have died in three mishaps.

** INS Sindhurakshak (August 14, 2013) -* Eighteen crew members on board – three officers and 15 sailors – were killed when blasts ripped through the torpedo compartment of the INS Sindhurakshak while the submarine was berthed in Mumbai harbour.

** INS Viraat (September 2013) - *Fire broke out near the officer’s mess of the aircraftcarrier off the Mumbai coast. No casualties were reported.

** INS Konkan (December 4, 2013) -* A minesweeper of the Eastern Naval Command, the vessel caught fire at the naval dockyard at Visakhapatnam while undergoing repairs. The fire engulfed much of the ship’s interiors before it doused. No deaths were reported.

** INS Talwar (December 23, 2013) -* A fishing trawler sank after colliding with the frontline frigate near Ratnagiri district, injuring four of the 27 people aboard the trawler. The trawler was operating without lights. There were no causalties onboard the ship.

** INS Tarkash (December 2013) -* A stealth frigate which conducted several overseas missions, INS Tarkash suffered damage to its hull when it hit the jetty while docking at the Mumbai. There were no casualties.

** INS Betwa (January 22, 2014) - *The indigenously built frigate ran aground and collided with an unidentified object while approaching the Mumbai harbour. The frigate’s sonar system was found to be cracked, leading to faulty readings and ingress of saltwater into sensitive equipment.

** INS Vipul (January 2014) *Deployed with the elite 22nd Killer Missile Vessel Squadron, a hole was detected in a compartment, forced it back into the harbour while it was on an operational mission. It had to be sent for repairs.

*INS Sindhughosh (January 2014) - *The leading ship of her class of diesel-electric submarines, the Sindhughosh ran aground at the naval harbour in Mumbai. The submarine was re-floated and did not suffer much damage. At the time of the incident, it was fully armed, carrying its entire compliment of 70 personnel, all of whom were safe.

*INS Airavat (February 3, 2014) - *Amphibious ship INS Airavat, the latest of the Shardul class of tank-landing ships, ran aground off the coast of Visakhapatnam. The propellers of the warship were permanently damaged and had to be replaced for the vessel to become operational again.

*INS Sindhuratna (February 26, 2014) *Two sailors died and seven members of the 94-strong crew were evacuated after inhaling smoke aboard the diesel-powered submarine following a fire. A board of inquiry in its preliminary report, said that fire in some cables led to the smoke in the third compartment.

*INS Kolkata (Yard 701) (March 7, 2014) -* An officer was killed and a worker injured after inhaling carbon dioxide gas which leaked from a container in the advanced warship at Mumbai’s Mazagon Dock Limited.

Indian Navy: 11 accidents, 22 deaths in seven months | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

*India's warship refits suffer lack of quality control*

NEW DELHI: India is building a powerful Navy for the future, with as many as 44 warships on order in domestic shipyards at a cost of over 2 lakh crore in a major boost to indigenisation, but huge time and cost overruns have for long plagued the endeavour. 

Now, the lack of "requisite quality control", "proper planning" and "effective oversight" is also fast coming into focus in the complex arena of warship construction and refits. On Friday, Commander Kuntal Wadwa was killed after the valves of the carbon dioxide discharging system "malfunctioned" during trials on the new guided-missile destroyer INS Kolkata, which was to be handed over to the Navy in end-April. Both Mazagon Docks (MDL) and Navy will conduct separate probes into the accident. 

This comes days after two other officers, Lieutenant Commanders Kapish Singh Munwal and Manoranjan Kumar, were killed after inhaling toxic gases due to "a cable fire" on board INS Sindhuratna on February 26, just two months after the 26-year-old submarine underwent an extensive seven-month refit. The mishap prompted Admiral D K Joshi to resign as the Navy chief within hours. 

"The levels of quality control and efficiency are tardy in our defence shipyards and naval dockyards, much like other defence PSUs. Lack of proper infrastructure like paltry dry-docking facilities, timely availability of steel and supply of spares also remain huge problems," admitted a senior official. 

The Navy currently operates 145 warships, which includes 50 "major combatants'' and 14 submarines, apart from aircraft, helicopters and spy drones, but many of them will retire in the coming years. Consequently, the force has charted out long-term plans for induction of four to five new warships every year. 

But the modernisation of the four defence shipyards - MDL (Mumbai), Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (Kolkata), Goa Shipyard (GSL) and Hindustan Shipyard (Vizag) - has lagged far behind what is actually required. 

Consider this: There has been a cost escalation of over 225% in the ongoing Project-15A at MDL to build the three Kolkata-class destroyers. The project was first sanctioned in June 2001, with INS Kolkata slated for delivery in 2008. The cost escalation for construction of four anti-submarine warfare corvettes at GRSE, in turn, stands at 157%. 

MDL is the largest among the four shipyards, with an order book of around Rs 1,00,000 crore, including the Rs 23,562 crore project for six Scorpene submarines and the Rs 41,007 crore one for seven guided-missile destroyers. But the overall capacity of the four shipyards is limited, forcing the government to explore private shipyards as well as public-private partnerships to meet timelines for ship-building. 

*Warships on order* 

1 Indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant—Cochin Shipyard 

3 Kolkata-class destroyers (Project-15A) — Mazagon Docks (MDL) 

4 Guided-missile stealth destroyers (Project-15B) — MDL 

6 Scorpene submarines (Project-75) — MDL 

7 Stealth guided-missile frigates (Project-17A) — 4 at MDL, 3 at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) 

4 Anti-submarine warfare corvettes (Project 28)—GRSE 

8 Landing Craft Utility — GRSE 

5 Offshore patrol vessels — Pipavav Shipyard 

2 Cadet training ships — Alcock Ashdown Shipyard 

3 Double-hulled catamarans — ABG Shipyard 

1 Naval offshore patrol vessel — Goa Shipyard

India's warship refits suffer lack of quality control - The Times of India


----------



## kurup

*Chidambaram's advice echoes in Navy*

NEW DELHI: While the defence ministry may not be very amused by P Chidambaram's advice that it must spend money wisely, many among military officers agree with the finance minister's advice.

The finance minister said: "How is that money (defence budget) spent? If Rs 2.25 lakh crore is allotted to defence, how is it spent? Should it be spent on maintenance, acquiring new equipment, training, raising a new battalion — these are questions which are decided by very senior officers of the Army, Navy and the Air Force."

Commenting on the recent submarine accident, Chidambaram said: "I sincerely hope that the defence forces will learn a lesson and make sure that the money allocated to them is spent more wisely and more efficiently on essential matters." He went on to say that "at some point of time the maintenance of the submarine appears to have been neglected. Only an inquiry will prove the fact, from what reports I have read (it) appears to be neglected. There seems to be some problem with the battery that led to the fire, and two precious lives were lost".

The MOD did not offer any direct comment to Chidambaram, but many military officers agreed with the suggestions.

"I don't really know what is going wrong. But what I can say for sure is that most of the problem is within us. We are also playing our own games (within the military)," said a naval officer who has dealt with submarine acquisitions. He said the navy, and the MOD, have not shown enough perspective to create submarine building, maintenance and overhaul capabilities. "From the HDW days (of the 1980s) when we started assembling submarines we have not moved forward much. We are almost where we started," he said. The result is expensive refits, overpriced foreign items and deep-rooted corruption. "The story is not very different in the case of fighters, tanks or any other major platform," he said.

A senior MOD official said what Chidamabaram said in public is what defence minister AK Antony has been repeatedly telling the forces both in public and private. "The minister has been saying this, and pushing to be more financially prudent," he said. That is why Antony appointed independent financial comptrollers in all major departments including service headquarters, and has taken action whenever any wrongdoing was detected. Almost 600 complaints have been sent for vigilance inquiries by Antony and over 100 of them to CBI, he pointed out. Many of the other steps taken by Antony have also been in many senses a response to concerns about possible irresponsible spending, he pointed out.

However, a senior navy officer pointed out that Antony has failed to push the services into embracing indigenisation in a big way, and to clean up the entire place. "The arms dealers are still very busy, India continues to be the biggest importer in the world, and we continue to spend imprudently," he said.

Chidambaram's advice echoes in Navy - The Times of India


----------



## Penguin

Nice shot of JMSDF Shin Meiwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin




----------



## DacterSaab

All these continuous accidents can't be co-incidental there's a high chance our ships are being sabotaged


----------



## Agent_47

Project-17A is on order? Have we started construction? @kurup


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> All these continuous accidents can't be co-incidental there's a high chance our ships are being sabotaged


Sure, bury your head in the sand and don't consider systemic causes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Accident Outside Nuclear Submarine-Aridaman , In Vishakhapatnam Kills Contractual Worker , Inquiry Ordered*
During testing of a pressure tank at a facility of Department of Defence R&D related to develpment of submarines at Vishakhapatnam, an accident took place (outside the submarine), at about 5 pm in the evening. One person, a contractual worker lost his life in the accident. Two others were injured and are under treatment.

The submarines are safe, and the accident does not adversely impact the project.

An inquiry has been ordered.
Ministry of Defence Statement :
 An accident occurred last evening while M/s L&T, an industrial partner, was undertaking preparatory activities of Hydro Pressure Test of a tank inside a building at the Ship Building Centre, Visakhapatnam.
 The test of the component was part of the standard industrial process being carried out by the industrial partner at the facility.

 The accident led to the unfortunate death of a worker and injury to two other workers of M/s Larsen & Toubro. Immediate medical attention was provided and the injured workers are now stable.
 No defence personnel were involved in the accident. The accident is in no way related with any Nuclear related activity.

 The submarines are safe and the accident does not adversely affect the project activities or the activities of Indian Navy or DRDO.

 Work related to the pressure system involved in accident has been suspended till the cause is established and mitigating measures are put in place.


 An inquiry has been ordered by the Department of Defence R&D to investigate the accident.*http://chinditsdefence.blogspot.com/2014/03/accident-outside-nuclear-submarine.html*


----------



## Abingdonboy

DacterSaab said:


> All these continuous accidents can't be co-incidental there's a high chance our ships are being sabotaged


Don't be an idiot....


----------



## DacterSaab

Penguin said:


> Sure, bury your head in the sand and don't consider systemic causes.



I was only highlighting the point that there is a high probability of our ships being sabotaged by external or internal forces there was absolutely no call for being rude. 
As for burying my head in the sand then I should tell you that I hail from Bihar were little kids are taught how to make guns and fire them. We never go down without a fight and watch your mouth next time when you speak or meet me face to face so I can K.Y.A. to teach you some respect.



Abingdonboy said:


> Don't be an idiot...



Are you truly so naive(no disrespect intended just can't find a better word. I personally respect you alot as you are one of the most logical and knowlegable members around here) that you claim there is absolutely no chance of sabotage.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## kurup

Agent_47 said:


> Project-17A is on order? Have we started construction? @kurup



Keel laying was supposed to happen in later half of 2013 .

But nothing of that sort has been reported in the media or elsewhere .


----------



## kurup

*Navy Must Overcome Quality Compromises*







One worker was killed and two injured in an accident on Saturday at a shipbuilding centre in Visakhapatnam where India is building its first of three nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines. The mishap comes just a day after a gas leak on an under-construction ship at the Mazgaon dock killed a Navy officer. Less than two weeks ago, two officers were killed in a fire aboard INS Sindhuratna, which had been refitted and was being sea-tested. Last year, 18 crew members were killed in an explosion on the Sindhurakshak. While industrial accidents can occur in the manufacture of anything, from a spacecraft to a screwdriver, it cannot be ignored that there have been too many accidents in Indian Navy of late.

Though the preliminary findings of a board of inquiry into the Sindhuratna mishap has ascribed the fire aboard it to “human error and misorganisation”, it would be foolhardy to dismiss the failure to replace the ship’s batteries and general level of disrepair and obsolescence as being of no consequence. The country can ill afford to cut corners on essential imports for modernisation of our armed forces and to ignore critical needs for inputs. The defence ministry’s propensity to shift all blame on to the services is hardly reassuring.

Besides all other factors, the overuse of our ships, built on ancient British and Russian platforms, in anti-piracy and anti-terrorism expeditions are also stretching use and maintenance. It is time India engaged in a massive shipbuilding programme and the government, the defence ministry and the armed forces worked in tandem to ensure no compromises are made in operations and security drills, and that maintenance and inspection manuals are adhered to. The Navy must attract the best engineering and technical talent to overcome quality compromises caused by the austerity imposed by the slump in decision-making, which has become a hallmark of the Antony era in South Block. Much needs to be done for the Navy in building new vessels and for exemplary discipline on the operational side. Mere lip service will not suffice.

Navy Must Overcome Quality Compromises | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Study needed on Navy accidents: Former Navy chief*






In the wake of a series of accidents suffered by the Indian Navy, former navy chief Arun Prakash said on Sunday that a study should be done to find out if something is wrong with the force.

Talking to IANS, Admiral (retd) Prakash said that while many of the accidents were minor, a larger study is needed to see if there is something wrong with one of the aspects.

“Accidents are not supposed to happen… The navy should conduct a larger inquiry or study and find if something is wrong. Is there a fault with the maintenance, training of personnel or some other aspect of the service,” he said.

He, however, said that most of the accidents that have been highlighted do not have anyone at fault, and pointed the accidents on the two submarines – Sindhuratna and Sindhurakshak – as the two most serious ones.

The Sindhurakshak met with an accident on August 14, 2013, when blasts ripped through the boat killing three officers and 15 sailors. The submarine was berthed in Mumbai harbour. Sindhuratna met with an accident on February 26, when a fire onboard resulted in the death of two sailors while seven members of the 94-strong crew had to evacuate after they inhaled smoke.

A board of inquiry, in its preliminary report, said a fire in some cables led to the smoke in the third compartment.

Prakash agreed that these accidents had an adverse impact on the morale of the force. He, however, downplayed the accident on INS Kolkata and the one on the Arihant class submarine earlier this week, saying the two boats were not yet with the Navy.


“The last two accidents have nothing to do with the navy. There is no magic for stopping accidents, there will be human or mechanical errors. But yes, the series of accidents is unfortunate,” the admiral added.

An accident Saturday resulted in the death of a civilian worker when a tank lid fell on the workers as pressure of the hydraulic tank of the Arihant class submarine was being tested in Vizag.

Earlier, an officer was killed and a worker injured on Friday after inhaling carbon dioxide gas which leaked from a container on an advanced warship, INS Kolkata, being outfitted at a dock in Mumbai.

A scholar from Mumbai-based think tank Indian Council on Global Relations, meanwhile, said the accidents raised questions on safety standards being followed by the Navy.

“Coming on the heels of the string of naval accidents, the incident at Visakhapatnam indeed raises questions on the safety standards being followed at the government-owned shipyards,” said Sameer Patil, an associate national security fellow.

Study needed on Navy accidents: Former Navy chief | idrw.org


----------



## Levina

Indian Navy's Sea king launching 2 sea eagle anti-ship missiles.
The missiles have a deadly range of 110kms and attacks its target at a speed of Mach 0.85 or 1040km/h or 649mph.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dazzler

EDIT: already posted


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dazzler said:


> IAmA US Naval Officer who spent 5 days onboard an Indian Navy warship, INS Delhi. AMA. : IAmA
> 
> 
> Some excerpts are below:
> 
> US Officer spent 5 days onboard an Indian Navy warship, INS Delhi
> 
> (1/1)
> 
> gvardian:
> US Naval Officer spent 5 days onboard an Indian Navy warship, INS Delhi
> 
> Here is an interesting AMA from a US Naval Officer who spent 5 days on Indian Navy warship, INS Delhi. AMA means AskMeAnything where a person is asked questions which he answers.
> 
> IAmA US Naval Officer who spent 5 days onboard an Indian Navy warship, INS Delhi. AMA. : IAmA
> 
> I am posting questions and answers below.
> 
> I see a lot of disappointments/shock in your comments. Were there any positives? Did they have good food?
> Actually, their food was excellent. They also made really good tea, too. I drank nothing but hot milk tea my entire 5 days there because I was afraid of drinking the water (I saw their reverse osmosis units, dear god).
> 
> How bad was it?
> 15+ years old and they looked like nobody had done any maintenance in the last 5+ years. Their ROs were in such poor shape that despite having a greater fresh water production capacity than my ship by several thousand gallons, they were still on water hours.
> 
> How do they runs things differently then the USN?
> Their engineering practices were abysmal. No undershirts, no steel-toed boots - they wore sandals - no hearing protection in their engineering spaces. No lagging (sound dampening material) in any space. No electrical safety whatsoever. No operational risk management. No concept of safety of navigation. Absolutely did not adhere to rules of the road. They more or less did not have any hard-copy written procedures for any exercise or event, at all. They had no concept of the coded fleet tactical system that US coalition forces and allies utilize (they literally made it up as they went along, and when I tried to interject and explain to them how it worked, they ignored me). When I arrived onboard they thought I was a midshipman and treated me as such. I had to be frank and explain that I was a commissioned officer and that yes, I stood officer on the deck onboard my ship and was a qualified surface warfare officer. They don't entrust their people with any responsibility until they are very senior Lieutenants (O-3s) and junior Lieutenant Commanders (O-4s). At this point in the US Navy there are literally guys commanding ships, and these guys couldn't even be trusted to handle a radio circuit.
> 
> How knowledgeable did you find the officers to be?
> Well, their captain was driving the ship when it came within 50ft of the stern of a USNS replenishment ship and at any given time there were multiple officers on the bridge screaming at each other. They were generally clueless and had almost zero seamanship skills. I found their enlisted guys to be far more competent than their officers on the bridge.
> 
> Why do you think they're so incompetent and have such crappy operations?
> Well, coming within 50ft of another ship at sea is never a good sign. But, afterwards, the general consensus/excuse that they came up with during their mini-debrief was "oh well, rough seas, better luck next time" not "holy ******* ****, we parted a tensioned wire cable made of braided steel under hundreds of thousands of pounds of tension".
> And wearing sandals during replenishment/helo ops/boat ops/in engineering spaces pretty much says it all. They legitimately didn't understand why I was wearing steel-toed flight deck boots.
> Things like these aren't cultural differences, they are golden exhibitions of their sheer lack of common sense and seamanship.
> 
> 1. Are you breaking any US Navy rules by telling us all this?
> 2. How did they do in the exercise? Did they get "sunk" five times or what?
> 3. Were there equivalent Indian Navy personnel on a US Navy ship and do you happen to know their assessment? Were they disappointed by the lack of slaves?
> 4. Let's say **** hits the fan. India and Pakistan (or any other country. Take your pick) are at war and the ship you were on is sent into action. Would they be an effective fighting force or are they on the bottom of the ocean before the first day of shooting?
> Great AMA btw!
> 1. I'm not breaking any rules in telling you this.
> 2. It wasn't a wargame-type exercise. It was basically one big five-day photo op.
> 3. I only have second-hand information about the Indian equivalent that came onboard my ship, but from what I understand he was impressed by the cleanliness of the ship and amazed that we had hot running water all day...
> 4. Truthfully - bottom of the ocean. I would be surprised if most of their gear worked. The stuff I saw (I got a pretty extensive tour) looked like it fell straight out of the 60s and 70s and I would be genuinely flabbergasted if they got any rounds off. They could barely avoid hitting other ships in the middle of the Pacific, I doubt they'd be popping off any rounds with any amount of accuracy.
> 
> I read 'Indian Navy' and I immediately pictured a ridiculously crowded boat, with everyone living(?) in squalor. Is that at all the case?
> Actually, yes. Before I came onboard I was told to bring my own roll of toilet paper, if that alludes to the conditions that they live in at all. There was actually toilet paper aboard their ship. It was thinner than one-ply, if that's possible. I might as well have been wiping my *** with my bare hand.
> 
> After a particularly wet small boat ride over to their ship, I was dying to get out of my sea water-drenched uniform and into a fresh one (unfortunately, my entire bag was completely soaked to include my shirts, underwear, spare uniform, phone, camera, and my roll of toilet paper)...
> I walked into their "officer's head" (their are extremely, extremely hierarchical and classist, even from a military standpoint) and there was a good 2" of ****-water sloshing around back and forth across the deck and an obscure, probably live wire with it's end wrapped in electrical tape non-surreptitiously protruding from the wall.
> They have an entire "class" of civilians onboard. I still don't know what to make of them. I think they were some sort of cheap labor, but everybody onboard referred to them as slaves. As in, they used the word "slave". Anyways, the quarters those guys lived in was awful, it was basically a big open space partitioned with a sheet. They slept on a steel deck with a simple blanket and a pillow. Good times.
> Their enlisted guys didn't have it much better. Their berthing was infested with rats (a guy from my ship swore up and down that he saw a rat that was no-**** the length of his arm) and another US sailor from another ship came back covered in bed-bug sores. Dude looked like he had ******* chicken pocks.
> 
> Awesome AMA so far. I'm former US navy as well, so I can appreciate your shock and dismay at their abysmal practices.
> 1. What was your single biggest 'are you ******* kidding me' moment?
> 2. What was your biggest priority when you got back to your ship?
> 3. At any point did you consider trying to assume OOD for your own safety?
> 4. Will anyone important listen to your assessment of their battle-readiness?
> 
> gvardian:
> Thanks in advance!
> 1. Have you ever seen a US ship do an unrep at sea? When we pull along side and shoot the shotline across (basically a thick piece of yarn for those who don't know) there's a nice soft tennis ball affixed to the end of it so that it'll bounce of the deck and someone can go retrieve it... the Indians shot a spear. A motherfucking spear. Like, a 16" long piece of metal with a point on the end....
> 
> 2. Biggest priority was showering. I hadn't showered properly in almost 5 days, and all of my
> uniforms reeked of seawater.
> 
> 3. I wouldn't dare try and assume the deck like that. Even on a US ship that would be extremely, extremely out of line. On a foreign Navy ship? **** it, I can swim... Honestly though, when they passed under (50 feet from) the replenishment ship, I was generally afraid they were going to collide. 50ft at sea is extremely, extremely close. I had to leave the bridge after that ****, I just couldn't stomach it anymore.
> 
> 4. And yes, I wrote up a full-debrief afterwards that was read by my CO/XO and presumably ISIC.
> 
> On an arbitrary scale from 1-10, 1 being full retard and ten being space marine quality training and efficiency, how would you rate their sailors quality?
> 3, at best. They had some marginally competent folks, but for every one person who was half-competent, there were 4 other guys just standing around looking clueless.
> 
> Why do you think this is? Are those guys not trained? Are their ships "overstaffed"?
> I have staff in India and find that there is a tendency to do nothing when they are unsure of something, instead of coming to me and asking for an explanation.
> They were great at doing the same things over and over again, but when I simply asked for an outcome and expected them to figure out HOW to do it, they were stumped.
> Well, considering how undermanned US ships are at the moment (our CRUDES - crusiers/destroyers) are, on average, missing about 20-30 people give or take - destroyers more so.... I would say that it's a fault in their training, because they have more than enough people running around not doing anything of particular use.
> And I agree. These guys were having issues breaking/generating a fairly widely used NATO standard fleet tactical code system that we use among allied nations and I was trying (in vain) to show them how to say what they wanted to say. I literally wrote out word for word what they needed to pass over the rt circuit and they still refused to believe that I was correct...and continued passing incomprehensible gibberish over the airwaves..
> 
> NROTC Midshipman here. I didn't know CRUDES were undermanned – why is that? Also, what rank are you? Ship? How do I not suck as an officer?
> CRUDES are very undermanned. USS LASTSHIP (flight I DDG) was at 262 when I left. The ships were built for about 315. Cruisers weren't quite as bad, but they're still lacking people as well.
> I'm a LTJG. Won't tell you what ship I was on, just know that it's a DDG out of Yoko.
> As for how to not suck as an officer? LISTEN TO YOUR CHIEF, YOUR FIRST CLASS, AND YOUR ****-HOT SECOND CLASSES. Always trust your people until they give you a reason not to.
> 
> Thanks for the AMA. Did you or any other USNS staff point out these obvious failings to your counterparts? Or was it all just for show and you were basically told to endure.
> Oh, the USNS released a full sitrep (situation report) afterwards. And I absolutely told my chain of command about all of this stuff. There is a very specific process that we go through upon returning from any foreign Navy ship. Basically, we sit down and chronicle our entire experience.
> 
> Do you think the Indian navy will take any of this advice to heart? DO they actually want to improve? Or will they just brush it off or even be offended that you are insulting their capabilities?
> The latter. They pretty much wrote off every piece of advice that I humbly gave them in my time onboard.
> 
> Were there sensitive areas onboard the Indian ship you weren't allowed to enter? And vice versa, were the Indian exchange officers allowed to see the US ships in their entirety?
> I saw some, but not all of their fire control spaces. I saw their "ops room" - basically their version of
> the Combat Information Center. However, I would guarantee that I didn't see everything that there was to see.
> And no Ally really truly ever sees every space on a US ship. There are spaces on our ships that even 99% of the ships crew isn't allowed to see. And that's all I have to say about that.
> 
> What is your opinion about their war capability?
> Truthfully, after touring their ship extensively I would be very much surprised if the majority of their armament even successfully fired, let along hit anything.
> 
> How much of the poor conditions do you think can be attributed to poor funding/resources as opposed to the service not giving a ****?
> 90% of it was the service not giving a ****. Their wardroom (where the officers ate/hung out) was EXTREMELY nice, clean, well-decorated, had a fully-stocked bar with and nice oil pantings and other contemporary decor...but the rest of the ship was a complete and utter pigsty.
> 
> As a sailor....I'm so sorry sir! How the **** did you end up with such shitty orders though?
> I bet a deployment on a big deck is looking mighty fine after this!
> It's all good. I enjoyed 7th Fleet and my time on a FDNF DDG taught me a LOT. I'm not a SWO anymore (I lat transferred to IP - part of the IDC community) but I grew a lot as a person, and professionally, out in Yoko... I actually chose to go out there. I'd love to go back for shore duty, but I'd never go back to 7th Fleet for sea duty, ever.
> 
> That's a lot of acronyms. Any help for us rookies?
> FDNF - Forward Deployed Naval Forces - this is how we refer to the US Navy's 7th Fleet, stationed in Yokosuka, Japan, because they are permanently forward deployed outside of the US.
> DDG - The hull code for the kind of ship I was on - an Arleigh Burke class guided missile destroyer.
> SWO - Surface Warfare Officer - what I used to be.
> IP - Information Professional - what I am now (basically network security/networking management).
> 
> How did the Indian officers visiting U.S. ships react?
> From what I remember, they sent a Chief Petty Officer (E-7) equivalent over to our ship, an engineering type. From what everybody back on my ship told me (after I got back, of course), they guy walked through our ship and engineering spaces and was amazed at how clean everything was and, ironically, that we had hot running water all day.
> 
> How good was the curry?
> Pretty much all of their food was really good, but then again, I'm a big fan of Indian cuisine. They were all actually pretty surprised that I readily ate whatever they put in front of me. I ate the **** out of whatever they served my entire time there.
> 
> How did you wind up being on board the ship? How were you rescued?
> Well, I wasn't stranded or anything, so there wasn't a "rescue" per se. Basically, whenever the US does any sort of multi-naval exercise with other nations, it is pretty common that we exchange a few people from each ship as sort of a naval-cultural exchange. In this case, I was sent from a US Navy destroyer based out of Japan to the INS Delhi - the Indian Navy's flagship as part of an exercise that took place last March.
> As for how I got there, we did a fairly massive passenger exchange that consisted of about 5-6 ships pulling up in basically a big circle within about 500 yards of one another and then we all dropped our small boats in the water, exchanges passengers, and that was that. It was a particularly choppy day at sea and most of us were sufficiently soaked.
> 
> Describe some of the smells?
> The ship generally smelled "old". I dunno if you have every been on a ship - namely a warship - before, but this one smelled like it was ******* from the inside out. Rust, decaying paint, dirty spaces, mechanical fumes...it generally smelled musty, I guess is the best way to describe it. Imagine if you farted in a vacuum and then immediately sealed the door, and then you opened said door 10 years later...that's what their ship smelled like pretty consistently.
> Navigation


Not only has there been NUMEROUS threads on this BS on PDF, one was even started yesterday:

Indian Navy ship nearly collided with U.S. tanker

Clink the above link to see how full of cr@p this news is. I'd have expected better from a "think tank"......


----------



## Dazzler

Abingdonboy said:


> Not only has there been NUMEROUS threads on this BS on PDF, one was even started yesterday:
> 
> Indian Navy ship nearly collided with U.S. tanker
> 
> Clink the above link to see how full of cr@p this news is. I'd have expected better from a "think tank"......



post edited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> I was only highlighting the point that there is a high probability of our ships being sabotaged by external or internal forces there was absolutely no call for being rude.
> As for burying my head in the sand then I should tell you that I hail from Bihar were little kids are taught how to make guns and fire them. We never go down without a fight and watch your mouth next time when you speak or meet me face to face so I can K.Y.A. to teach you some respect.


Did you just threaten me? Are you sure you want to do that?


----------



## IndoUS

Penguin said:


> Did you just threaten me? Are you sure you want to do that?


Mate just ignore the suicide troll, there is no point in having a discussion with those who can't reason properly.


----------



## Levina

From Indian navy Dornier Do-228 clicked during President's fleet review.
Its an awesome ceremony where the maritime might of the nation is displayed in all its splendor.
President embarks on the naval ship nominated as Presidential Yatch.
After receiving 21 gun salute President reviews the fleet by crossing each line of ships.
In top right most corner of the pic large number of ships can be seen anchored.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*Navy lacks rescue vehicle to save submarine crew*







Amidst the spate of incidents involving submarines, a grim fact has come to the fore: Indian Navy does not have a singleDeep Submergence Rescue Vehicle (DSRV). The navy had acquired one such vessel when it possessed only four submarines in 1971. But the vessel was decommissioned in 1989. Since then, the Indian Navy has not been able to procure a single DSRV even though the number of submarines in its fleet has increased.
DSRVs like INS Nistar, the only one that figured in the Indian Navy’s fleet so far, have the capability of rescuing the crew of a disabled submarine by using a wet or a dry escape method, avoiding the problems associated with decompression. 

In the event of an accident where the submarine is unable to surface, an attempt is made to bring her to the surface with the assistance of ships and divers, failing which, the only alternative is for the crew to escape from the rescue vessel.

The ‘wet’ method is where the sailors escape crawling through the torpedo tube through one of the hatches, wearing diving or escape suits, possible only at a depth of around 100 meters. The ‘dry’ method is where a ‘rescue bell’ ‘mates’ with the submarine, i.e., sits on top of the escape hatch and the sailors enter it from the afflicted submarine.

According to Commander (retired) Sudarshan Chakrapani who served on submarines of the class as INS Sindhurakshak and INS Sindhuratna (both of which witnessed mishaps during the last few weeks), said the Indian Navy’s submarine arm came into existence on December 8, 1967, in Riga, USSR, with the commissioning of INS Kalveri. Four years later, the Indian Navy acquired the submarine rescue vessel INS Nistar. “In 1971, the rescue vessel was inducted in the Indian Navy when we had just 4 submarines. Today, we have many more submarines, but not a single rescue vessel,” he said.

The search for a new submarine rescue vessel commenced after INS Nistar was pensioned off in 1989. However, 25 years later, the search is still on, said Chakrapani. For a ‘make-do’ solution till such a vessel is inducted, the diving tender Nireekshak, which has the all-important diving bell that enables rescue of sailors succeeded her. However, INS Nireeshak has its own limitations. The Indian Navy, therefore is without any ‘worthwhile’ method to rescue sailors onboard a sunken submarine, said Commander Chakrapani.

In a development that perhaps comes a little too late vis-a-vis the recent mishaps, a senior naval official claimed that the ministry of defence after the August 2013 mishap of INS Sindhurakshak (which had claimed 18 lives) cleared the proposal for procuring two Deep Submergence Rescue Vessels at a cost of Rs 1,500 crore.

Navy lacks rescue vehicle to save submarine crew | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Indian Navy commissions NOPV INS Sumedha - Defence and Security of India*


INS Sumedha, the 3rd Saryu Class NOPV made by public sector Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL) was formally commissioned into the Navy by Vice Admiral Anil Chopra, FO C-IN-C Eastern Naval Command on March 7, 2014 at GSL. The ship will join Eastern Naval Command at Vizag.

INS Sumedha was launched on May 21, 2011 and handed over to the Navy on January 14, 2014.

INS Saryu, the first ship of the class, was launched on March 30, 2009, handed over to the Indian Navy on December 21, 2012, and officially commissioned into the Navy at Goa on January 21, 2013 by Air Marshal PK Roy, Commander-in-Chief, Andaman and Nicobar Command.

INS Sunayna, the second ship, was launched on November 14, 2009, handed over to the IN on September 2, 2013 and commissioned in the service on October 15, 2013.

INS Sumedha is 200th ship indigenously built by GSL, which has delivered four classes of OPVs to both Navy and Coast Guard.

GSL is undergoing major modernization at an outlay of Rs. 700 Crores, of which Rs. 400 Crores has already been spent. The Yard is near ready to take on construction of new MCMV project, which will provide major push to Naval mine sweeping capabilities.


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy Commander Kuntal Wadhwa was denied military honours*







Commander Kuntal Wadhwa, the Indian Navy officer who died after inhaling carbon dioxide during tests on board the under-construction warship INS Kolkata, was on Saturday denied military honours, his family members said.

Navy officers tried to “suppress” the ceremonies to “minimize” attention, according to a newspaper report.

However, an official Navy source from Mumbai insisted that “full military honours were accorded” to Com Wadhwa.

The source pointed out that the wreath-laying ceremony was attended by Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, Flag Officer commanding-in-chief and officers of the command and that full honours were given at the cremation. “We have received no complaints from anybody,” he insisted.

Instructions were also given to conduct shok shastra (paying of respects) in a shed near the mortuary instead of the foyer of INHS Asvini’s auditorium.

The plan was reversed only after protests from Wadhwa’s friends, sources said. In fact, one officer said at this point of time Wadhwa’s family spoke to senior officers to reassure that the Navy would not curtail entire military honours.

No member of the family was available to confirm this, but multiple sources, aware of developments, confirmed the incident to TOI.

Wadhwa (42) died before he could be taken to the hospital after inhaling carbon dioxide that had leaked from a malfunctioning unit on the warship, at the Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL) facility.

Two employees of the shipyard were also affected in the incident and had to be taken to hospital. They are to be discharged later.

Indian Navy Commander Kuntal Wadhwa was denied military honours | idrw.org

This is sad and unacceptable if true ....


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy keeps INS Vikramaditya busy since home coming*

Mangalore: Russian Built Indian Aircraft carrier INS Vikramadatiya has been at sea most of the time since it arrived in India. *At present 5 Indian Navy pilots have landed on the deck of an aircraft carrier*. As per Sevmash, the shipyard responsible for delivery of the aircraft carrier to India, all hardware is working properly. *Russian made chiller MTHI 2000, which provides air cooling to the ship is performing satisfactorily in the hot climate and is able to to maintain a comfortable temperature in the carrier.*

Sevmash representatives were among the Russian delegation which arrived in Goa for the 23rd meeting of the Sub-Group on shipbuilding – Russian-Indian intergovernmental Commission on military-technical cooperation, which was held in early March.






During the meet, the ships commander Commodore Berry noted that, in his opinion, no ship building plant in the world could handle the task that the Indian side had set for Sevmash. The meeting also saw the signing of a protocol for additional agreement on post-warranty service of the carrier. The agreement expected to be signed in May.

By the end of March, a partial warranty group will head back to Severodvinsk, and will be replaced by other set of warranty group.

*The Navy is readying the 45,000-tonne warship for the Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, who is scheduled to spend a day sailing before he retires.*

Indian Navy keeps INS Vikramaditya busy since home coming


----------



## Gessler

kurup said:


> *The Navy is readying the 45,000-tonne warship for the Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, who is scheduled to spend a day sailing before he retires.*



I hope he enters the boiler room and...


----------



## Indischer

Gessler said:


> I hope he enters the boiler room and...



That's a sick wish mate. At least respect the position of the Prime Minister if not the man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Indischer said:


> That's a sick wish mate. At least respect the position of the Prime Minister if not the man.



A respectful man needs to be in the position if one is to respect it, not a puppet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Gessler said:


> A respectful man needs to be in the position if one is to respect it, not a puppet.



He'll soon be ousted the democratic way. But that still isn't a reason to wish death/grievous injuries upon him by way of another Navy accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Gessler said:


> I hope he enters the boiler room and...



Although I don't like MMS but I don't wish death upon him .

That would not have been the case if the visitors were from the fake Gandhi family .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slasher

_The Indian Navy has declined, for now, a Russian offer to mount the Kashtan air defense system on India’s INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier, and instead will seek a system through open competition, a Defence Ministry source said.

Originally, the former Admiral Gorshkov was to be mounted with an Indo-Israeli air defense system, the long-range surface-to-air missile system, which has been under development by India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation since 2007. *But technical problems created uncertainty about whether the system would ever be completed*, the MoD source said.

During a recent meeting here of the India-Russia Inter-Governmental Commission on Military Technical Cooperation, Russia offered to mount the Kashtan close-in weapon system to meet the Russian-built carrier’s air defense needs. While the system has not been rejected outright, the Navy says it wants to explore the market for alternate systems.

The Vikramaditya, which went through a refit at Russia’s Sevmash shipyard, sailed to India last month without an air defense system on board. The MoD source said the Navy has made a request to begin the process of acquiring a system._

congnghequocphong blogspot
*Indian Navy To Open Search for Carrier Air Defense System*

Wtf! Really, if true this is really pathetic. This system is supposed to be the future of IN's air defence and after so much bragging! (as with everything else it seems, apparently celebrating before anything is actually achieved is pervasive here) Would be really disappointing. I really hate how even before the ink dries on mere proposals the trumpeting begins, while actual realization of anything substantial MAY only come in the distant future (if at all). The LR SAM is a critical component to the IN's strategic outlook.


----------



## kurup

From BR

*INS Kurusura (now converted into a Museum at Vizag) at sunset*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> *Indian Navy keeps INS Vikramaditya busy since home coming*
> 
> Mangalore: Russian Built Indian Aircraft carrier INS Vikramadatiya has been at sea most of the time since it arrived in India. *At present 5 Indian Navy pilots have landed on the deck of an aircraft carrier*. As per Sevmash, the shipyard responsible for delivery of the aircraft carrier to India, all hardware is working properly. *Russian made chiller MTHI 2000, which provides air cooling to the ship is performing satisfactorily in the hot climate and is able to to maintain a comfortable temperature in the carrier.*
> 
> Sevmash representatives were among the Russian delegation which arrived in Goa for the 23rd meeting of the Sub-Group on shipbuilding – Russian-Indian intergovernmental Commission on military-technical cooperation, which was held in early March.
> 
> View attachment 20990
> 
> 
> During the meet, the ships commander Commodore Berry noted that, in his opinion, no ship building plant in the world could handle the task that the Indian side had set for Sevmash. The meeting also saw the signing of a protocol for additional agreement on post-warranty service of the carrier. The agreement expected to be signed in May.
> 
> By the end of March, a partial warranty group will head back to Severodvinsk, and will be replaced by other set of warranty group.
> 
> *The Navy is readying the 45,000-tonne warship for the Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh, who is scheduled to spend a day sailing before he retires.*
> 
> Indian Navy keeps INS Vikramaditya busy since home coming



As INDIA likes the Russian carriers and they are upgrading their last one. I thought that if IN had tried to buy it as Russian might not be interested in operating it due to cost and may be if they then it will take time to gain finance for it. So there is a high possibility that India would buy it to increase its dominance in the Ocean along with some Next generation 4-5 Destroyers from EU or US.


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy's Dhruv Advanced Light helicopters (ALH) preparing for the celebration of the 60th anniversary of the Fleet Air Arm at INS Hansa in Goa*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

File picture of an Indian Navy P-8I over the Andaman Islands. One of two aircraft involved in the MH370 search





Indian Navy maritime surveillance crew on board their P-8I searching for MH370 

source:Shiv Aroor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


> Indian Navy maritime surveillance crew on board their P-8I searching for MH370
> 
> source:Shiv Aroor


I believe this is the first pic of the interior of the IN's P-8Is.


----------



## kurup

*Navy scouring area size of UK*






The Indian Navy’s hunt for the missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370 in the Bay of Bengal and Andaman Sea now spreads over a total area of more than 2.5 lakh sq km, roughly the size of the United Kingdom.

Barely a year after it was inducted into the navy, the Boeing P-8I ‘submarine-hunter’ has been assigned to carry out one of the biggest search operations to be undertaken by the force, which has been functioning without a chief since Admiral DK Joshi resigned on February 26, accepting responsibility for a rash of recent accidents.

The navy on Saturday deployed two P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare planes to scour the Bay of Bengal on a day Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak asserted that the missing Boeing 777-200 jet was deliberately flown across the Malay Peninsula towards the Indian Ocean.

Other planes taking part in the search operations include the air force’s newly-acquired C-130J special operations aircraft, Dornier reconnaissance planes and helicopters. Six warships are scanning the Andaman Sea and Strait of Malacca for clues.

Kuala Lumpur had on Friday requested New Delhi to deploy assets in the Bay of Bengal to expand the scope of the search operations beyond the Andaman Sea.
“So far, no sighting has been reported by any of the units,” a navy officer said.

The new area marked for search is more than 900 km west of Andaman and Nicobar Islands capital city of Port Blair, barely 300 km from the Chennai coast. The hunt for the missing plane has entered India’s exclusive economic zone, which extends up to 370 km from the east coast.

Last May, the navy had inducted the first of its eight P-8I planes ordered from the United States at a cost of $2.1 billion in 2009. It has so far inducted three P-8Is, which are based at naval air station Rajali in Tamil Nadu. Three more planes are likely to join the navy’s air wing this year, followed by the remaining two in 2015.

The Indian Navy is the first international customer for the P-8, a variant of the P-8A Poseidon developed for the US Navy. The P-8I is capable of carrying out a raft of roles such as anti-submarine warfare, anti-surface warfare, intelligence gathering, surveillance and reconnaissance.

The planes — four more are to be bought — are expected to shape the navy’s air power beyond 2050. The P-8I is a military derivative of Boeing’s 737-800 commercial aircraft.

P-8I ‘SUBMARINE HUNTERS’ fact file

Length: 39.47 m

Wing Span: 37.64 m

Height: 12.83 m

Max takeoff weight: 85,139 kgs

Top speed: 789 km/h

Range: 2,222 km

Navy scouring area size of UK | idrw.org


----------



## Agent_47

INS Hansa


----------



## jarves

* LCA Navy Will Long Remain Work in Progress *




LCA Navy
A Shore Based Test Facility (SBTF) for simulating STOBAR (Ski-jump Take-Off, But Arrested Recover) operations from the deck of an aircraft carrier has been operational for a while in Goa and is due to be formally commissioned later this month. The SBTF is already being used to train Navy pilots for INS Vikramaditya operations. In future it will be used to develop and certify LCA Navy before the aircraft's induction into the Navy on board Indian Aircraft Carrier (IAC) INS Vikrant, which is currently under construction at Cochin.

DRDO was to demonstrate LCA Navy's deck operation capability at SBTF, Goa by mid 2014, but that is not likely to happen. Progress in developing LCA Navy - which first flew in on April 27, 2012 - was first stymied by problems with its redesigned and strengthened undercarriage. We can now expect more delay on account of a need to tweak the LCA's Flight Control Software (FCS) to facilitate deck operations.

The LCA-Navy FCS was reportedly developed with assistance from National Aerospace Laboratory (NAL) and validated by the US Navy. However, Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), Bengalure, has recently sought assistance to incorporate new features in OFP (Operation Flight Program) Software for LEVCON Air Data Computer (LADC), along with updates in the existing algorithms based on flight test results.

LCA Navy uses Levcons, active aerodynamic surfaces on the wing root leading edges, to control boundary layer flow and increase lift during low speeds. (LCA Tejas does not feature Levcons.)

LADC is part of Digital Fly by Wire FCS. The Quadruplex LADC would provide control logic and commands for the LEVCON actuation system, compute the control laws and mode logics for ski-jump, Auto throttle modes, Arrest hook systems etc. The computer also derives the necessary air data parameter required for the Flight Control System.

(After being augmented, LADC software would need more tweaks based on actual data generated in test flight.)

LCA Navy will feature hands-off take-off using ski-jump to ensure smooth transition to stable flight, and hands-off landing using steady AOA, autothrottle approach, flareless touchdown, and arrester hook engagement. During take-off and landing the pilot will be required to only give steering inputs to stay on the center line.

Thum! Kaun Aata Hai?: LCA Navy Will Long Remain Work in Progress


----------



## jarves

*Two ICG ships decommissioned after 24 years of service*

TUTICORIN: In a fitting tribute for their 24 years of service in sea, the Indian Coast Guard on Tuesday bid adieu to two of its coastal patrol vessels, ICGS Naiki Devi and ICGS Akka Devi in a grand manner.

Inspector general of Coast Guard (eastern region), Satya Prakash Sharma presided over the farewell ceremony at the Tuticorin port premises in the presence of Tuticorin Coast Guard station commandant, Anand Kumar and port chairman, Ananda Chandrabose. Sharma accepted the guard of honour by coast guard personnel near the vessels.

As a sign of decommissioning, the coast guard ensign and the national flags were brought down from the mast of the ships. The vessels were decorated with colourful lighting for the event. Coast Guard IG told reporters that the ICGS Naiki Devi at Tuticorin will be replaced with a new vessel by next month. The Coast Guard fleet would be augmented with 107 new vessels which are in various level of construction at ship building yards. Tuticorin coast guard station will be provided with new vessel ICGS Abhiraj and two hi-speed patrolling boats shortly, he added.

Belonging to the Tara Bai class of vessels, Naiki Devi and Akka Devi were commissioned in the year 1990. While Naiki Devi was based in Tuticorin, Akka Devi was deployed in Andaman and Nicobar command. The vessels with the length of 147 feet and 23 feet beam were equipped with two diesel engines for propulsion enabling them with 12 knots speed. Armed with one Bofors' naval gun and two machine guns, the vessels were involved in rescue and search operations and patrolling of the coastal areas.

Two ICG ships decommissioned after 24 years of service - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

BAE Systems pulls out of Indian Navy gun contest - IHS Jane's 360

*The Indian Navy's (IN's) plans to acquire 13 127 mm guns for its frontline warships have run into problems after the withdrawal of one of two vendors invited to participate in the tender.*

BAE Systems, which was sent a request for proposals *(RfP) for the 127 mm guns *in November 2013, has opted not to offer its *5-inch (127 mm) 62-calibre Mk 45 Mod Naval Gun System* for the *INR15 billion (USD243.5 million) tender after claiming that it is commercially and technologically unviable.*

BAE Systems' withdrawal leaves Italy's Oto Melara as the sole bidder with its 127 mm/64-calibre lightweight naval gun.

"The company concluded that key aspects outlined in the RfP present the bidder with a *disproportionate level of risk,*" BAE Systems wrote in a letter to the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) in late 2013, ahead of the March 2014 deadline to submit proposals.

Industry sources interpret *"disproportionate risk"* to include *BAE Systems assuming production and quality control guarantees and delivery schedules for India's state-owned Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL), which will build 10 of the 13 guns via a transfer of technology.*

BAE Systems would have no functional control over BHEL, but it would be penalised for the latter's nonperformance.

_BAE Systems produces the Mk 45 gun in Minneapolis in the United States. It is in service with 10 navies including those of Australia, Japan, South Korea, Spain, Taiwan, Turkey, and the United States._

BAE Systems' departure leaves *Oto Melara* in the running with its *127 mm/64-calibre lightweight naval gun*, which it is *offering with the precision-guided Vulcano round* that recently entered service with the Italian Navy.

*Official sources said the "systemic" drawback of Oto Melara's inclusion is that it is owned by Finmeccanica, which faces a possible MoD ban following the 1 January termination of the deal for 12 AW101 AgustaWestland helicopters.*

In addition, India's Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) demands the participation of at least two bidders in all materiel contracts. The DPP, however, does provide for exceptions to procure equipment from single vendors, such as materiel acquired via the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. Military sources indicated that BAE Systems could be awarded the 127 mm contract via the FMS route, but there was no IN confirmation on its outcome.

*The IN is being forced to import 127 mm guns as the government-run Defence Research and Development Organisation has been unable to develop them. The systems will arm seven Shivalik-class frigates and six Delhi-class destroyers that are at various stages of construction at local shipyards.*


----------



## Penguin

HRK said:


> *The IN is being forced to import 127 mm guns as the government-run Defence Research and Development Organisation has been unable to develop them. The systems will arm seven Shivalik-class frigates and six Delhi-class destroyers that are at various stages of construction at local shipyards.*



What is wrong with the used 100mm on the Talwar and Delhi, or the 76mm used on P17? IF moving to something heavier, (and thereby occuring logistic disafvantages) then why not also include Brit 4,5" (114.5mm) or Russian new single 130mm? Why limit to 127mm? Incidentally, the Italian and US guns are very good, so IN should be happy to get any of those..

Italy 127 mm/64 (5") LW
USA 5"/62 (12.7 cm) Mark 45 Mod 4


----------



## Abingdonboy

HRK said:


> *The IN is being forced to import 127 mm guns as the government-run Defence Research and Development Organisation has been unable to develop them. The systems will arm seven Shivalik-class frigates and six Delhi-class destroyers that are at various stages of construction at local shipyards.*


They're talking about P-17A and P-15B, so Kolkata class NOT Delhi class.


With now a single bidder situation remaining and that too a bidder owned by Finmeccanica I hope this doesn't drag out into a situation where there is constant deadlock for years that compromises the 2 class' construction and trail timelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> They're talking about P-17A and P-15B, so Kolkata class NOT Delhi class.
> 
> 
> With now a single bidder situation remaining and that too a bidder owned by Finmeccanica I hope this doesn't drag out into a situation where there is constant deadlock for years that compromises the 2 class' construction and trail timelines.



Usually, if a single-vendor situation arisis as a result of others pulling out/getting disqualified prematurely, then a fresh bidding will begin.


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> They're talking about P-17A and P-15B, so Kolkata class NOT Delhi class.


Yes, I know, what is your point?I


With now a single bidder situation remaining and that too a bidder owned by Finmeccanica I hope this doesn't drag out into a situation where there is constant deadlock for years that compromises the 2 class' construction and trail timelines.[/quote]


Gessler said:


> Usually, if a single-vendor situation arisis as a result of others pulling out/getting disqualified prematurely, then a fresh bidding will begin.


But there are only 2 producers of 127mm naval cannon in the world. So how is that going to help (unless India modifies its position, which prompted BEA systems to withdraw in the first place)


----------



## Gessler

Penguin said:


> But there are only 2 producers of 127mm naval cannon in the world. So how is that going to help (unless India modifies its position, which prompted BEA systems to withdraw in the first place)



Well only 2 ways left then. Either refresh the regulations/terms to suit BAE, or site the requirement for
127mm guns as an emergency and go for direct govt-to-govt purchase.


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> Well only 2 ways left then. Either refresh the regulations/terms to suit BAE, or site the requirement for
> 127mm guns as an emergency and go for direct govt-to-govt purchase.


Or open up the caliber to allow e.g. 130mm A192M(E)!





FSUE ARSENAL Design Bureau named after M.V. Frunze, St.-Petersburg

Or the naval variant of that weird Russian twin 152mm gun (2 barrels on top of eachother).








Meanwhile, what is wrong with the 100mm A190(E) used in Talwars?




JSC CRI "Burevestnik" / 100-mm А190 AUTOMATIC NAVAL ARTILLERY SYSTEM

Incidentally, the Italian 127mm has a higher rate of fire than the US 127mm (but unfortunately is still 22 ton heavier even in the lightweight version)

This makes an interesting read on the naval gun topic http://www.quarry.nildram.co.uk/MCG.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*Vizhinjam: Navy’s Plans Hit by Delay in MoD Nod*







Delay by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) in clearing the Navy’s and Coast Guard’s participation in the Vizhinjam port project and the consequent Kerala Government’s decision to go ahead with the project anyway has hit the Navy’s plans to have a strategic foothold in this region.

Under an earlier agreement, the Navy would get 500 metres of berth space for its vessels and the Coast Guard 120 metres at the proposed International Container Transshipment Terminal (ICTT).

Although the Navy had forwarded its recommendation to the Navy HQ, the MoD is yet to give the in-principle approval.

In a March 1 order, the state government announced its intention to proceed with the tendering process for the multi-crore project without waiting for the defence participation.

An empowered committee headed by the Chief Secretary had recommended that the government go ahead anyway if the MoD clearance was not obtained by February 25.

“The government also decided to proceed without the participation of the Indian Navy/Indian Coast Guard for the development of Vizhinjam International Seaport as the in-principle approval from the MoD, Government of India, for their participation was not received till February 28, 2014,” the order said.

“The Indian Navy’s interest in participation in the Vizhinjam Port project is because of its strategic location as well as the need for more bases for an expanding Navy. However, the final approval will have to be granted by the MoD,” the Navy spokesperson in Kochi told Express.

The state government had shown its readiness to provide space for the Navy and Coast Guard at the Vizhinjam port, provided they met the cost.

An initial state government estimate of `498 crore was also okayed by the defence agencies.

In 2008, the project got defence clearance only on the condition that Navy and Coast Guard vessels were allowed to dock at the port. Meanwhile, officials of the Vizhinjam International Seaport Ltd (VISL) said that the delay in the MoD nod was caused by the huge financial commitment involved.

Essentially, the Navy and the Coast Guard would have to meet a share of the cost of constructing the breakwater for the port.

Vizhinjam: Navy’s Plans Hit by Delay in MoD Nod | idrw.org


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


>



Not Indian Navy .


----------



## RPK

kurup said:


> Not Indian Navy .


deleted


----------



## RPK

*HSL delivers 50T BP Tug to Indian Navy | IRCLASS | Indian Register of Shipping*

*HSL delivers 50T BP Tug to Indian Navy*


*T*he first of the series of three 50 T Bollard Pull Tugs(11162 – 11164) , for INDIAN NAVY, constructed by M/s. Hindustan Shipyard Ltd. (HSL),Visakhapatnam and named “HIMMAT” was Flagged off on 23rd March 2014 at HSL jetty by RAdm (Retd) N K Mishra, NM, (Chairman & Managing Director of HSL) for delivery voyage from Visakhapatnam to Karwar.















The Vessel “HIMMAT” is built under special survey of IRS Steel ship Rules and have been assigned with IRS class notation


 AGNI 1(2400 CU.M/HR)

The vessel particulars are:Overall Length 34.54 m, Breadth 11.26m , Depth 4.49m and with Gross Tonnage of 472.

The vessel is powered by two Main Engines (Make : Wartsila Italia Spa. , Type:W8L26 , Power: 2412KW per Engine). These Engines drive Voith Schneider Propulsion unit. The Speed achieved for the vessel during sea trials was in excess of 13 Knots against contractual speed of 12 Knots at 85%Maximum continuous rating and the Bollard pull achieved for the vessel is in excess of 53 T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Saw an IL 38 and some Jags in Trivandrum when I landed there in mid Feb, I guess a joint exercise right? Was anything reported?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> Saw an IL 38 and some Jags in Trivandrum when I landed there in mid Feb, I guess a joint exercise right? Was anything reported?



Indian Navy's largest exercise in two years concludes successfully | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

Navy boosts security to protect ships from terror attacks 

he Indian Navy has launched a hunt for a* Boom Defence System*, to protect warships within harbours and at sea from collisions, and terror strikes involving divers and surface craft like the suicide attack against USS Cole. 

With the Navy acquiring key advanced warships ranging from aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya to stealth frigates, protecting these vessels from attacks is an important task. 

*The Navy has issued a request for information seeking details of the Boom Defence System (BDS)*.

It has sought to ascertain if the system can protect ships in harbour and anchorage against surface crafts and divers.


It has sought details on whether the BDS can stop divers and crafts from approaching a harbour or ships from the sea and if it can tangle the running gear of boats entering restricted areas. 

The Navy has also sought to know if the system can foul propellers and rudders on small boats entering restricted waters. 

The BDS is a tried and tested method for the defence of harbours. It is aimed at shielding harbours from intruders and underwater vessels. 

The system works by placing underwater nets to prevent any intrusion. The security of India's growing naval fleet is one of the prime concerns for the top brass. 

The threat to warships has grown, particularly after a sea route was used by terrorists to launch terror strikes in Mumbai in November 2008.


The vulnerability of key naval assets in the Mumbai harbour increases because of congestion, officials said. 

The BDS is one system that is widely used to prevent attacks in such a situation. The system works even in the open sea, where warships can be vulnerable to attacks using small boats.


The world woke up to the dangers of small craft being used as a bomb after the targeting of USS Cole. The destroyer was hit by a small craft in the Yemeni port of Aden on October 12, 2000. 

The attack, which killed 17 American sailors, was claimed by al-Qaeda. Officials said measures need to be taken to prevent such a situation.

They also said the BDS is one of the measures that can be used to protect vessels from collisions at sea and in harbours. The Indian Navy is a force of over 150 vessels at the moment.



Read more: Navy boosts security to protect ships from terror attacks | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Blue Water Capacity - Surajit Sarma

An extremely comprehensive compilation of data regarding Indian Navy, the threats
it faces and international trends in naval capability developments. It's not very latest,
but is a great read.

@Abingdonboy @Penguin @XiNiX @sancho @Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

Capt Jhajj of Indian Navy flying the P8-I during SAR mission on 23 March over sub sector S-3 in the Southern Corridor, as part of the International SAR Mission under Malaysia







Radar Snapshot of P8-I of Indian Navy showing cyclonic storm, which the aircraft skillfully skirted while reaching its allotted SAR sector in the Southern Corridor on 23 Mar, as part of the International SAR Mission under Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> Capt Jhajj of Indian Navy flying the P8-I during SAR mission on 23 March over sub sector S-3 in the Southern Corridor, as part of the International SAR Mission under Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar Snapshot of P8-I of Indian Navy showing cyclonic storm, which the aircraft skillfully skirted while reaching its allotted SAR sector in the Southern Corridor on 23 Mar, as part of the International SAR Mission under Malaysia


Very cool, the IN should release some more pics of this bird in action.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abingdonboy said:


> Very cool, the IN should release some more pics of this bird in action.


With the following Note:

P8 still not as capable as a P3


----------



## Gessler

Abu Nasar said:


> With the following Note:
> 
> P8 still not as capable as a P3



Is that a joke? Because if so, it's working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Gessler said:


> Is that a joke? Because if so, it's working.


No it's not! Just because you bought an expensive bird, doesn't mean it will perform as well!! 

The U.S. Navy’s next generation submarine hunter isn’t any good yet at hunting enemy submarines, according to recent Defense Department tests first reported on by Bloomberg.

A report filed by Michael Gilmore, chief of the Pentagon testing office, stated that the *P-8A Poseidon exhibited flaws in the “plane’s radar performance, sensor integration and data transfer,” *according to Bloomberg reporter Tony Capaccio, who received an early version of Gilmore’s report.

The U.S. Navy has spent about $35 billion on the P-8. The reported stated that the aircraft, which was built to replace the P-3 Orion, is not yet deployable, according to Gilmore’s report.

The Navy ran the P-8 through strenuous combat testing from September 2012 to March 2013. Results of those tests led Gilmore to conclude that the P-8 “is not effective for the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance mission and is not effective for wide area anti-submarine search,” according to the Bloomberg report.

U.S. officials outfitted a Boeing 737–800 with sensors capable of tracking submarines to produce the P-8. The Navy expected the P-8 to replace the P-3 and effectively track Chinese submarines.

The Navy plans to buy 113 of the P-8. So far, Boeing has delivered 13 of the aircraft.

Navy leaders told Bloomberg they are aware of the problems discovered in the P-8 and are working on software solutions to those problems.



Report: Navy's New Submarine Hunter Doesn't Work | Defense Tech


----------



## Gessler

Abu Nasar said:


> No it's not! Just because you bought an expensive bird, doesn't mean it will perform as well!!
> 
> The U.S. Navy’s next generation submarine hunter isn’t any good yet at hunting enemy submarines, according to recent Defense Department tests first reported on by Bloomberg.
> 
> A report filed by Michael Gilmore, chief of the Pentagon testing office, stated that the *P-8A Poseidon exhibited flaws in the “plane’s radar performance, sensor integration and data transfer,” *according to Bloomberg reporter Tony Capaccio, who received an early version of Gilmore’s report.
> 
> The U.S. Navy has spent about $35 billion on the P-8. The reported stated that the aircraft, which was built to replace the P-3 Orion, is not yet deployable, according to Gilmore’s report.
> 
> The Navy ran the P-8 through strenuous combat testing from September 2012 to March 2013. Results of those tests led Gilmore to conclude that the P-8 “is not effective for the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance mission and is not effective for wide area anti-submarine search,” according to the Bloomberg report.
> 
> U.S. officials outfitted a Boeing 737–800 with sensors capable of tracking submarines to produce the P-8. The Navy expected the P-8 to replace the P-3 and effectively track Chinese submarines.
> 
> The Navy plans to buy 113 of the P-8. So far, Boeing has delivered 13 of the aircraft.
> 
> Navy leaders told Bloomberg they are aware of the problems discovered in the P-8 and are working on software solutions to those problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Navy's New Submarine Hunter Doesn't Work | Defense Tech



LOL. Glitches are common in new systems used on brand-new platforms. *You should see the developments
on F-35 JSF program*. The problems are minor and will be ironed out in time. Let's not forget P-8 as a platform
is just beginning it's life cycle in the world.

Just because the systems need further refinement doesn't mean P-8 is inferior to P-3. Whatever on earth
gave you that idea?? Ofcourse the capabilities needed from P-8 is much, much greater than what is
expected from the P-3.

*F-35 has some problems doesn't mean it is inferior to F-16, does it?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

*Coast Guard bids adieu to 20-year-old ship*

VASCO: In a tribute for 20 years of service at sea, the Indian Coast Guard bid adieu to coast guard ship C-133 at Vasco on Wednesday. 

DIG M V Baadkar presided over the decommissioning ceremony where the coast guard ensign and national flag were hauled down at sunset and the decommissioning pennant was brought down. The commanding officers and personnel who had served onboard the ship earlier were also present. 

The ship, C-133, was constructed by Anderson Marine Pvt ltd and commissioned on May 20, 1994. It was involved in several anti-poaching, anti-smuggling activities and medical interventions along the west coast. 

Baadkar said that the coast guard fleet at Goa would be augmented with bigger vessels in the near future. 

Coast Guard bids adieu to 20-year-old ship - The Times of India


----------



## jarves

*Indian Navy taking part in disaster relief exercise*

*NEW DELHI (PTI): *Indian Navy is taking part in multi-lateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief exercise along with the US, China and Japan among other countries, the defence ministry has said.

The exercise, named 'Komodo', is being conducted between March 28 and April 3 in three phases - harbour phase, sea phase and civic mission phase, it said on Sunday, adding that INS Sukanya with integral Chetak is representing Navy.

The participating countries include Indonesia, US, China, Russia, New Zealand, South Korea, Japan, Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines and Laos besides India.

"Activities during harbour phase include Table Top Exercise, Disaster Relief Command Post Exercise, Sports and Social Interaction," it said.

During the sea phase, Search and Rescue Exercise, Cross Deck Flying/Evacuation, lashing, Man Overboard Exercise, Oil Leakage Control, Platform Remnant Exercise and Damage Control Exercise would be undertaken.

In addition, Land and Ship Medical evacuation Exercise and Engineering Civic Action Programme would be undertaken during the Civic Mission Phase in which personnel from Sukanya would participate, the ministry said.

Indian Navy taking part in disaster relief exercise - Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

i read somewhere that IN wants JSS but can't find it anymore and could someone please confirm if they want 4 LPDs or LHDs
i'd be very thankful????


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> i read somewhere that IN wants JSS but can't find it anymore and could someone please confirm if they want 4 LPDs or LHDs
> i'd be very thankful????


This suggests the requirement varied between LPD and LHA
Multi-Role Support Vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Multi-Role Support Ship (MRSS)

Newspapers suggest actually LPDs.
four new LPDs, which will be built by Hindustan Shipyard (HSL)
Amphibious vessels to strengthen Navy - The Times of India
Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL) is expected to achieve a turnaround soon with the Ministry of Defence deciding in principle to award an order for construction of two Landing Platform Docks (LPDs) – also known as large amphibious assault warships to give a fillip to strategic sealift capability of the Navy.HSL all set to stage a comeback - The Hindu

LPDs such as the Dutch and Spanish operate accommudate 6 NH-90. LPD does not rule out a helicopter capability nor does helicopter capability necessarily mean LHD.


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> i read somewhere that IN wants JSS but can't find it anymore and could someone please confirm if they want 4 LPDs or LHDs
> i'd be very thankful????



Would be great, but so far the whole RFP process is as usual pretty nonsens. The requirements says LDPs, but most specs could include LHDs too and the reports are changing on and on, so nobody knows what IN really wants, most likely not even they.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Would be great, but so far the whole RFP process is as usual pretty nonsens. The requirements says LDPs, but most specs could include LHDs too and the reports are changing on and on, so nobody knows what IN really wants, most likely not even they.


Well,... they are consistently called LPD. And while DCNS build the Mistral LHD and Navantia builds the Juan Carlos I BPE (LHA), both also build LPDs. For the former, that is the Foudre class. The latter offers a range of LPDs along the same line as the Dutch Rotterdam and UKs Bay class (Damen/Schelde Enforcer series)



> *India : INDIAN NAVY Announces Tender for Four Landing Platform Dock Ships at a Cost of US$2.6 Billion*
> Article from: Mena Report | December 26, 2013
> The Indian Navy has announced a tender for the domestic construction of four landing platform dock (LPD) ships at a cost of around US$2.6 billion.
> 
> Construction of two of the ships will be carried out in a private shipyard, while the other two will be built by the state-owned Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL).
> 
> The work had also received offers from international builders like Spain s Navantia and DCNS of France.


India : INDIAN NAVY Announces Tender for Four Landing Platform Dock Ships at a Cost of US$2.6 Billion | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared



> *India : STAFF at COCHIN SHIPYARD Urged Union Defence Minister to Get LPDs from Navy*
> Article from: Mena Report | *January 3, 2014 *
> 
> The employees of the Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) are worried over the shipyard s elimination from the bidding procedure for the construction of Landing Platform Docks (LPD) for the Indian Navy.
> 
> The trade unions at the shipyard, forgetting their party differences, have requested the
> 
> Union Defence Minister A. K. Antony to assign the CSL with the LPD construction job on nomination basis, similar to the Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL).
> 
> *HSL has secured two nomination-based LPD deals from the Indian Navy.* *Moreover, the Indian Navy has awarded the rest two LPDs via tender procedure with restricted tender requests, through receipt of bids from private yards like ABG, Pipavav and L&T.*


India : STAFF at COCHIN SHIPYARD Urged Union Defence Minister to Get LPDs from Navy | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

thanks guys but what about JSS ships?


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> thanks guys but what about JSS ships?


What about it? It is neither LPD nor LHD. Folks shouldn't confuse multi-role-ship (principally a landing ship, with dock, with peacetime humanitarian tasks) with Joint support ship (the latter principally being a resupply vessel, with strategic lift capability: no dock)


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> Well,... they are consistently called LPD.



I know, but the specs in the RPF are so basic, that they could include LHDs like the Mistral, or a smaller Juan Carlos too. It simply doesn't rule out anything and I know from discussions with French reporters, that not even DCNS knew till last year what IN actually wanted. They propsed the Mistral, but also an LDP conversion if needed.


----------



## nomi007

next carrier base aircraft of indian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

nomi007 said:


> next carrier base aircraft of indian navy
> View attachment 23258


The N-LCA will have folding wings? First I've heard.....


Highly doubt it...


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The N-LCA will have folding wings? First I've heard.....
> 
> 
> Highly doubt it...



Afaik that's a very old media article (talks about GE 404 engine) and yes it won't have folding wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Abingdonboy said:


> The N-LCA will have folding wings? First I've heard.....
> 
> 
> Highly doubt it...


check pic carefully


----------



## nomi007

INS Vikramaditya left defenseless.

According to latest reports , this Indian Naval flagship will just be a floating target for the next 3-4 years as it won't have any defense against missiles, aircraft and submarines due to the delays in installing defense systems.

India will reportedly arm it with Barak-8 and several CIWS. Since they have rejected both Ak-630 and Kashtan and have opened a competition for it, RAM and Phalanx may be under consideration. But the Russian systems will most likely be selected.

It's supposed escort , the INS Kolkata with its excellent SAM capability will also be almost defenseless due to delays in procuring Barak-8.
*report*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

nomi007 said:


> INS Vikramaditya left defenseless.
> 
> According to latest reports , this Indian Naval flagship will just be a floating target for the next 3-4 years as it won't have any defense against missiles, aircraft and submarines due to the delays in installing defense systems.
> 
> India will reportedly arm it with Barak-8 and several CIWS. Since they have rejected both Ak-630 and Kashtan and have opened a competition for it, RAM and Phalanx may be under consideration. But the Russian systems will most likely be selected.
> 
> It's supposed escort , the INS Kolkata with its excellent SAM capability will also be almost defenseless due to delays in procuring Barak-8.
> *report*


Just decommission INS VIraat and reuse its 2x 40mm Bofors, 2x 30mm AK230 twin, 2x8 VL Barak Sam and 1 x EL/M-2221 STGR fire control radar. She has her air wing and her escorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Just decommission INS VIraat and reuse its 2x 40mm Bofors, 2x 30mm AK230 twin, 2x8 VL Barak Sam and 1 x EL/M-2221 STGR fire control radar. She has her air wing and her escorts.


It isn't a question of lack of funds, 

IN doesn't want the AK-630 CIWS on any of their new Warships- it's far too outdated hence the ongoing competiton.

Why does the IN need to get used VL BARAK-1 launchers off the Viraat? The IN already has the VL BARAK-1 launchers for the Viky but are waiting on the BARAK-2 to be operational so as to avoid excessive time in docks, it wants to get the most time at sea as possible to train both aviators and seamen. As such in around 18 months when the BARAK-2 is ready to be installed on the IN's frontline warships the Viky will go to dock to have the BARAK-1 and 2 and the winner of of the ongoing CIWS competion, all in one go along with the EL/M-2258 fire control radar.


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> It isn't a question of lack of funds,


I didn't say it was lack of funds, I merely proposed a solution to Vikra being not armed.



Abingdonboy said:


> IN doesn't want the AK-630 CIWS on any of their new Warships- it's far too outdated hence the ongoing competiton.


Funny you should say that, because the latest batch of Talwar class ships were not delivered with the newer Kashtan gun/missile system (as was the case with the first 3), or with their current equivalent Palma/Palash but rather with ... 2x single AK630! It has become standard fit to in IN to have some AK630 plus some VL Barak. Shivalik's have them. Kolkata's has received it too....




Abingdonboy said:


> Why does the IN need to get used VL BARAK-1 launchers off the Viraat?


Because Viraat needs to be decommissioned anyway and it seems a waste to throw away its armament when her replacement is unarmed. It can mostly be bolted on deck, little if any structural work.



Abingdonboy said:


> The IN already has the VL BARAK-1 launchers for the Viky but are waiting on the BARAK-2 to be operational so as to avoid excessive time in docks, it wants to get the most time at sea as possible to train both aviators and seamen. As such in around 18 months when the BARAK-2 is ready to be installed on the IN's frontline warships the Viky will go to dock to have the BARAK-1 and 2 and the winner of of the ongoing CIWS competion, all in one go along with the EL/M-2258 fire control radar.



If they have the Barak 1 for Vikramaditya ready, then there should not be outcry over her not being armed for the next 3-4 years. (i.e. I doubt it)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Funny you should say that, because the latest batch of Talwar class ships were not delivered with the newer Kashtan gun/missile system (as was the case with the first 3), or with their current equivalent Palma/Palash but rather with ... 2x single AK630! It has become standard fit to in IN to have some AK630 plus some VL Barak. Shivalik's have them. Kolkata's has received it too....


The Kastan's were found to be ineffective in Indian conditions hence the reversion to the AK-630 for the last batch of Talwars and also hence why the Kashtan is NOT being invited to bid in the IN's ongoing CIWS competition. So the IN fell back on the trusted AK-630 that is well known to them and being built under-licence in India. 


All future main IN warships (IAC-1, P-17A, P-15B, LHD/LPD etc etc) will have this next-fen CIWS not the AK-630 just like the Viky.



Penguin said:


> Because Viraat needs to be decommissioned anyway and it seems a waste to throw away its armament when her replacement is unarmed. It can mostly be bolted on deck, little if any structural work.


Like I said, the IN wants to minimise the Viky's time in dock and maximise its time at sea. You or I saying it is a minor job and won't take much time to install the BARAK-1 are commenting as outsiders with little insight into the ground realties. The IN is making their decisions from an informed position with all the facts in front of them and have made this decision accordingly...


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> The Kastan's were found to be ineffective in Indian conditions hence the reversion to the AK-630 for the last batch of Talwars and also hence why the Kashtan is NOT being invited to bid in the IN's ongoing CIWS competition. So the IN fell back on the trusted AK-630 that is well known to them and being built under-licence in India.
> 
> 
> All future main IN warships (IAC-1, P-17A, P-15B, LHD/LPD etc etc) will have this next-fen CIWS not the AK-630 just like the Viky.
> 
> 
> Like I said, the IN wants to minimise the Viky's time in dock and maximise its time at sea. You or I saying it is a minor job and won't take much time to install the BARAK-1 are commenting as outsiders with little insight into the ground realties. The IN is making their decisions from an informed position with all the facts in front of them and have made this decision accordingly...


The judgment on Kahstan is irrelevant (and made that system irrelevant)

I'm sorry but Barak is about 2m long and its launcher takes 'depth' of only a single deck. It can be easily installed in or on deck. The guns are 'bolt on' to a welded base.


----------



## Penguin

Keep in mind the original Gorshkov was designed to have 4x2 AK630s (it would not be difficult to install some AK230 or 630 at the stern positions, which were original gun positions.)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Keep in mind the original Gorshkov was designed to have 4x2 AK630s (it would not be difficult to install some AK230 or 630 at the stern positions, which were original gun positions.)


But sir, do you not understand the IN doesn't want the AK-630 as their go-to battling gun CIWS anymore?


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> But sir, do you not understand the IN doesn't want the AK-630 as their go-to battling gun CIWS anymore?


You are saying they'ld rather be unarmed than use available weapons? And this after they've standardized most IN ships on the AK630 + Barak combo?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> You are saying they'ld rather be unarmed than use available weapons? And this after they've standardized most IN ships on the AK630 + Barak combo?


So from no until the end of time you expect the IN to have the AK-630 on their frontline warships? They've got to start anew sometime with some ship, here it seems the Viky will be the first ship the IN will outfit with its next generation of gun-based CIWS. The Viky may come in and have the BARAK-1 installed at some point but I suspect the IN will simply wait off until the BARAK-2 is ready and integrate both systems in one go along with this new gun-based CIWS.


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> So from no until the end of time you expect the IN to have the AK-630 on their frontline warships?


Aw, don't be silly now. In truth though, IN will need a secondary gun in its major ships. So, if it isn't AK630 then what?



Abingdonboy said:


> They've got to start anew sometime with some ship, here it seems the Viky will be the first ship the IN will outfit with its next generation of gun-based CIWS. The Viky may come in and have the BARAK-1 installed at some point but I suspect the IN will simply wait off until the BARAK-2 is ready and integrate both systems in one go along with this new gun-based CIWS.


IN has adopted Barak 1 for close in missile defense. AK630 serves as secondary gun in general and as one half of a gun/missile combo for selfdefence against missiles. If the SAMs are good enough, the gun won't need to be used for missile defence.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Aw, don't be silly now. In truth though, IN will need a secondary gun in its major ships. So, if it isn't AK630 then what?
> 
> 
> IN has adopted Barak 1 for close in missile defense. AK630 serves as secondary gun in general and as one half of a gun/missile combo for selfdefence against missiles. If the SAMs are good enough, the gun won't need to be used for missile defence.


Well the IN is asking for bids from the likes of THALES for the Goalkeeper and Raytheon for the Phalanx for their next generation of secondary gun for their warships. The AK-630 is clearly in need of replacement it is a relatively outdated system these days.


The secondary gun option is the very last line of defence, one can't rely on self-defence missile CIWS (like BARAK-1) that is the general philosophy behind having a gun-based CIWS AND missile based CIWS. You can see this philosophy being used by the IN and USN (operating the RAM AND PHALANX in parallel on most of their larger ships). It makes sense to want to have this last line of defence (gun-based CIWS) as capable as possible and the AK-630 just isn't the best system on the market, its autonomous modes are nowhere near as effective as the likes of the Phalanx or Goalkeeper. Perhaps it is the IN's exposure to the Phalanx on the INS JALASHWA that has brought about this demand for a new gun-based CIWS.


----------



## DacterSaab

Penguin said:


> What about it? It is neither LPD nor LHD. Folks shouldn't confuse multi-role-ship (principally a landing ship, with dock, with peacetime humanitarian tasks) with Joint support ship (the latter principally being a resupply vessel, with strategic lift capability: no dock)



I'm sorry I wasn't very clear so it happens due to me being high all the time but let me try and rephrase

Could you are anybody else please tell me if the IN is interested in purchasing JSS?

As I recall I read somewhere, where someone had suggested that IN combine the two orders (LPD and JSS) and purchase both of them based on same platform. there was also a very good picture showing a LPD and a JSS both based on the Mistral platform. That picture is probably why i remember so much.

I'd be very thankful


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> Well the IN is asking for bids from the likes of THALES for the Goalkeeper and Raytheon for the Phalanx for their next generation of secondary gun for their warships. The AK-630 is clearly in need of replacement it is a relatively outdated system these days.
> 
> 
> The secondary gun option is the very last line of defence, one can't rely on self-defence missile CIWS (like BARAK-1) that is the general philosophy behind having a gun-based CIWS AND missile based CIWS. You can see this philosophy being used by the IN and USN (operating the RAM AND PHALANX in parallel on most of their larger ships). It makes sense to want to have this last line of defence (gun-based CIWS) as capable as possible and the AK-630 just isn't the best system on the market, its autonomous modes are nowhere near as effective as the likes of the Phalanx or Goalkeeper. Perhaps it is the IN's exposure to the Phalanx on the INS JALASHWA that has brought about this demand for a new gun-based CIWS.


Actually, IIRC:
the Burkes don't currently have RAM, only Phalanx
the newest Burkes don't even have Phalanx: they will rely on quadpacked RAM block 2 and ESSM from MK41 for antimissile defense. (i.e. an all-missile approach)
Barak 1 by itself is a perfectly good anti-missile system.

But all this is still besides the point: if you have an unarmed vessel and access to an existing weapons set from a retiring vessel, there is no excuses not to use this, even if you've got a different idea in mind for the long term and the whole fleet.





USS Michael Murphy (DDG-112) at Pearl Harbor in December 2013
File:USS Michael Murphy (DDG-112) at Pearl Harbor in December 2013.JPG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't very clear so it happens due to me being high all the time but let me try and rephrase
> 
> Could you are anybody else please tell me if the IN is interested in purchasing JSS?
> 
> As I recall I read somewhere, where someone had suggested that IN combine the two orders (LPD and JSS) and purchase both of them based on same platform. there was also a very good picture showing a LPD and a JSS both based on the Mistral platform. That picture is probably why i remember so much.
> 
> I'd be very thankful


Perhaps you are confusing Mistral and Fincantieri's 20,000 t Multifunctional Ship (Fincantieri is provided the Deepak class replenisher and is involved in IAC)?
File:Fincantieri's 20,000 t Multifunctional Ship.JPG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nomi007

New Picture of Viki at her home

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*P-17A, Next Gen Shivalik*


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> *P-17A, Next Gen Shivalik*



Have you noticed, the RBU-6000s in the rendering seem to be missing in the silhouette on top...only the
block in between seems to be there.

I would be more than happy if they drop the RBUs from this next-gen design.The rest of the hull and
deck seems to be very clean except for those RBU launchers. I'm not sure if they're looking to
enclose the CIWS guns in an internal chamber/bay as well.


----------



## Penguin

Gessler said:


> Have you noticed, the RBU-6000s in the rendering seem to be missing in the silhouette on top...only the
> block in between seems to be there.
> 
> I would be more than happy if they drop the RBUs from this next-gen design.The rest of the hull and
> deck seems to be very clean except for those RBU launchers. I'm not sure if they're looking to
> enclose the CIWS guns in an internal chamber/bay as well.


The RBU-6000's are a backup to 533mm heavyweight ASW torpedoes, and possibly also serve as a last ditch hardkill defensive weapon against torpedoes (kind of a 'underwater ciws').

As for the silhouette, here's an actual RBU-6000 equipped Shivalik: I think the silhouette rendering includes RBU's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Some more good news from the indian navy!!

*Major Warships Crippled by Lack of Spares for Upgrades*
By N C Bipindra - NEW DELHI

Published: 06th April 2014 06:00 AM

Last Updated: 06th April 2014 08:25 AM

India’s major warships are facing a shortage of spare parts for their normal, medium and short refit programmes that might explain the regular accidents, including equipment failures that have happened in recent times.

For all warships, particularly those of Russian origin, only 50 per cent spares are available with the Mumbai and Visakhapatnam naval dockyards for their refits. These are much below the demand for spares and have resulted in delays in the refit programmes or in low satisfaction levels after the refits. These refits are usually midlife upgrades of the warships, required to make these modern fighting machines last longer than their envisaged service life that could extend from 20 to 30 years.

In the 37 warships recently audited by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) for refit performance, it was found that lack of spare parts hit the midlife upgrades, including those of key surface combatants.
Among the warships hit include the Delhi class and Rajput class mainline Destroyers; amphibious warships such as the recently inducted INS Jalashwa bought from the US in 2007, apart from Gharial and Magar; and the Talwar class frigates built at a Russian shipyard.

Among those audited included those involved in recent accidents/incidents reported since August 2013, including INS Talwar, INS Vipul and INS Konkan.

A minor fire was reported on board INS Konkan, a minesweeper, when it was under a refit programme at the Visakhapatnam naval dockyard in early December 2013. INS Vipul, a corvette/missile vessel, reported a gaping hole found in the pillar compartment in late 2013.

Though the CAG audit has not directly linked the incidents involving the three warships in the last seven months to the lack of spares, the report submitted by the government auditor to the Parliament in February points towards the lack of best practices for maintenance of key strategic assets of the Navy and the Defence Ministry establishments in charge of procurements.







Major Warships Crippled by Lack of Spares for Upgrades -The New Indian Express


----------



## DacterSaab

Penguin said:


> Perhaps you are confusing Mistral and Fincantieri's 20,000 t Multifunctional Ship (Fincantieri is provided the Deepak class replenisher and is involved in IAC)?



I might be mistaken but the sketch showed a LPD design and a JSS design both based on Mistral (which I know is niether LPD nor JSS instead it's a LHD) even Finc's MFS seems to be more of a LHD than a LPD.

no matter I just wanna know if IN are interested in procuring JSS designs like the Canadian Queenston Class or Dutch Karel Doorman?


----------



## Penguin

DacterSaab said:


> I might be mistaken but the sketch showed a LPD design and a JSS design both based on Mistral (which I know is niether LPD nor JSS instead it's a LHD) even Finc's MFS seems to be more of a LHD than a LPD.
> 
> no matter I just wanna know if IN are interested in procuring JSS designs like the Canadian Queenston Class or Dutch Karel Doorman?


I don't think so, IN was looking to expand/modernize landing and humanitarian relief capabilities, not replenishment and sealift capability.

Check out this page re. Fincantieri, which has offered a range of LPD/LHD/AOR/JSS on a shared base hull
Future LPD/LHD of Italian Navy and
Unità supporto logistico JSS - LSS - programma per il futuro della Marina Militare and
Nuove unità anfibie LHD 15.000 / 20.000 - programma per il futuro della Marina Militare


There is a pic from Euronaval 2010, which might be what you are referring to: French "BPC's & "Brave" designs, DCNS (but I'm not convinced they share a common base hull) See. Combat Fleets Of The World: October 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> I don't think so, IN was looking to expand/modernize landing and humanitarian relief capabilities, not replenishment and sealift capability.



That's not correct, IN has sent out RFPs for 4 x LDPs and for 5 x Fleet Support Ships and the latter is actually more important, since it is important to boost their blue water capabilities. That's why I said earlier, that it would be better to combine the requirements and go for JSS designs. DCNS for example is offering the Mistral class LHD, if needed an LDP based on that in the one competition and might offer the Brave class in the other. So combining both in one type of vessels, that covers all requirements IN has and procuring them in a single bigger competition would be easier and faster. Not to mention that it would help the licence production too.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> That's not correct, IN has sent out RFPs for 4 x LDPs and for 5 x Fleet Support Ships and the latter is actually more important, since it is important to boost their blue water capabilities. That's why I said earlier, that it would be better to combine the requirements and go for JSS designs. DCNS for example is offering the Mistral class LHD, if needed an LDP based on that in the one competition and might offer the Brave class in the other. So combining both in one type of vessels, that covers all requirements IN has and procuring them in a single bigger competition would be easier and faster. Not to mention that it would help the licence production too.



sigh

the LPDs are not mean to be suppliers and vv. LPDs and strategic lift assets (including JSS) are different things. Mistral and Brave are unrelated designs.

BRAVE class replenishment and support ship AOR fleet oiler AOE Fast Combat Support Ship Batiment RAvitailleur d’Escadre VERTREP VERTical REPlenishment UNREP UNderway REPlenishment DCNS French Navy datasheet pictures photos video specifications




> DCNS is offering the Mistral-class for the Indian Navy’s Landing Platform Dock (LPD) acquisition program and they say that it can act as a troop carrier, hospital ship, Humanitarian Aid and Disaster relief (HADR), conduct amphibious operations as well perform the functions of a command vessel.
> The warship manufacturer is also showcasing the BRAVE replenishment and support vessel, which (we imagine) performs functions similar to INS Deepak and INS Shakti, built by Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri and commissioned into the Indian Navy a few years back.


DCNS at DefExpo | StratPost


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> sigh
> 
> the LPDs are not mean to be suppliers



Who said they were? I only corrected your point that IN was not looking for replenishment and sealift capability, which obviously is wrong!
And as earlier discussed, it's just a matter of design to add a well deck to a support ship and the same can be done with the Brave too, if neccessary and a customer would have the requirement.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Who said they were? I only corrected your point that IN was not looking for replenishment and sealift capability, which obviously is wrong!
> And as earlier discussed, *it's just a matter of design to add a well deck to a support ship* and the same can be done with the Brave too, if neccessary and a customer would have the requirement.


JSS is a combination of replenishment and sealift.
LPD is amphibious landing
AOR is replenishment.
Amphibious landing is not the same as sealift

And no, it is is not just a matter of ....

You want a dock, you need ballast tanks installed to lower the stern. This means relocating fuel tanks. It also affects the types and location of propulsion and shaft and and engine so on... before you know it you've designed a whole new ship.

We've had this discussion before, when you claimed the JSS Doorman to be a member of the Enforcer family of amphib assault ships. I'm surprised you haven't remembered
Indian Navy News & Discussions | Page 179

You can easily give an LPD or LHD some RAS rig(s) to allow them to service other ships. But you cannot easily provide an AOR with landing capabilites (e.g. a welldeck / dock). And a JSS does not have a well deck, it usually gets a ramp (which is not the same). It is more intended to use port facilities to off load, or to transfer at sea to assets carried bij LPD/LHD (i.e. sea basing)

Related
Joint Support Ship (JSS)


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> I'm surprised you haven't remembered



I have and even said it in earlier posts:



> That's why I said earlier, that it would be better to combine the requirements and go for JSS designs.



And yes I showed you that even the Enforcer design included JSS concepts as well, you just denied it that's all. But modern vessels are build in moduls, the Brave is even advertised from DCNS that they create 3 different sections, only the mid section is aimed on replenishment, the aft section is aimed on customer demand, which can include vehicle decks just like in any LHD, or LDP, or further liquid tanks and cargo space. Creating an aft section design that includes a well deck and ballast tanks then is no issue at all, as that all will be included in the aft module!


----------



## Penguin

t


sancho said:


> I have and even said it in earlier posts:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I showed you that even the Enforcer design included JSS concepts as well, you just denied it that's all. But modern vessels are build in moduls, the Brave is even advertised from DCNS that they create 3 different sections, only the mid section is aimed on replenishment, the aft section is aimed on customer demand, which can include vehicle decks just like in any LHD, or LDP, or further liquid tanks and cargo space. Creating an aft section design that includes a well deck and ballast tanks then is no issue at all, as that all will be included in the aft module!


Excuse me, you would do well to reread. You claimed the Doorman JSS was part of the Enforcer family when actually it isn't.
At 27.800 ton, the Doorman JSS (without welldeck) is not the Enforcer 18000, which is an LPD with a RAS rig, just as you find on Principe dÁsturias and Juan Carlos 1 (and you don't call those JSS either). Point is, she's not an LPD substitute.The difference between vehicle decks and a welldeck (floodable dock) appears lost on you. Even after you've been show company material of Royal Schelde and cutaways of various vessel by me, which shows how a welldeck affects engine room location, propulsion type, screw and shaft location etc.

From Navy recognition about Brave:


> To better fulfil the various functions required by the logistic support of a Fleet, BRAVE is organised in three main areas: the front living area dedicated to Life and Board, accommodations, CIC and bridge, the central area with liquid tanks and all Replenishment at Sea rigs, the *aft area hosting* other support functions (workshops, storage, vehicles et.) and that is suitable for *additional modules*.
> Central area can be jumboized (by adding one or two hull sections) to increase for example fuel storage capacities.


 .
BRAVE class replenishment and support ship AOR fleet oiler AOE Fast Combat Support Ship Batiment RAvitailleur d’Escadre VERTREP VERTical REPlenishment UNREP UNderway REPlenishment DCNS French Navy datasheet pictures photos video specifications
A dock is not a module, it is a structure.

Global Security on Brave


> The BRAVE support vessel is DCNS’s response to emerging logistic support needs identified by many navi es. The design concept divides the ship into three zones:
> 
> forward zone for platform management, living space and passenger accommodation
> midships zone for fuel tanks and replenishment rigs
> *aft zone with storage space for dry cargo and munit ions as well as workshops and, depending on the customer’s requirements, a vehicle storage area*.
> BRAVE support vessels are ideal for the underway replenishment of all types of products (dry cargo, fuel & other liquids and munitions), to provide logistic support for naval forces and to store and deliver all types of pay loads, including dangerous substances. The BRAVE design complies with the latest standards and regulations applicable to tankers, most import antly MARPOL
> 
> The fuel tank zone is of a double-hull design. The deck architecture is optimised to facilitate ca rgo handling during both loading and underway reple nishment (UNREP) whether via the rigs when connected to a receiving ship (CONREP) or using helicopters (VERTREP). To en sure that the basic design can be readily tailored to a range of payload and replenishment needs, the midship zone can be ‘jumboised’ by adding one or two hull sections. *The aft zone can also accommodate various additional and optional modules* (hospital extensions, shelters, etc.) for specific missions.


BRAVE (Bâtiment RAVitailleur dEscadre)

A dock is not a module, it is a structure.





Dock? Not even ramp.

MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: Mönch on the Road - EURONAVAL 2012 Press Tour: The French Navy and Industry Spotlights Advanced Capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> The _*Indian Navy*_ plans to purchase 5 *40000* Tonner _*fleet support ship*_.
> 
> fleet support ship captain 200 meters, full drainage capacity of 40000 tons, taking 190 sailors and 24 officers, with a multi-purpose helicopters; equipment 2 30 mm gun, 2. 12.7 mm gun, 4 sets of interference missile launcher; can be towed a ship of the same size ship; task execution time of 60 days, with a speed of 16 knots cruise 12000 knots, the service period of 30 years.


The Indian Navy plans to purchase 5 40000 Tonner fleet support ship · Car Parts, Truck Parts



> self-propelled Fleet Support Ships (FSS) that should be capable of transferring all types of stores, ammunition, fuel and personnel to naval units while underway at sea


Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships - The Hindu



> *Indian Navy* For 5 More *Fleet Tankers* The _*Indian Navy*_ has announced interest in acquiring five new _*fleet support*_ ships


Google



Brave by comparison is 10k tons lighter in full load displacement than the Fleet Tanker RFP
*Type*
Multi-Mission Replenishment and Support ship
*Crew*
100 (+ accomodations for 100)
*Operators*
None (Project in development)
France in the future. Available for export.
*Performance*
Top Speed: 20 kts
Range: 10,000 nm @ 18 kts
Endurance: N/A
*Displacement*
30,000 tons
*Engines*
N/A
*Aircraft*
Spots: 2, one for heavy helicopter.
Hangar: 2 mid-size helicopters (10 tons class)

*Dimensions*

Length: 195 m
Breadth: 28 m
Maximum Draft: 8.7 m


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Penguin said:


> t
> Excuse me, you would do well to reread. You claimed the Doorman JSS was part of the Enforcer family when actually it isn't.
> At 27.800 ton, the Doorman JSS (without welldeck) is not the Enforcer 18000, which is an LPD with a RAS rig, just as you find on Principe dÁsturias and Juan Carlos 1 (and you don't call those JSS either). Point is, she's not an LPD substitute.The difference between vehicle decks and a welldeck (floodable dock) appears lost on you. Even after you've been show company material of Royal Schelde and cutaways of various vessel by me, which shows how a welldeck affects engine room location, propulsion type, screw and shaft location etc.
> 
> From Navy recognition about Brave:
> .
> BRAVE class replenishment and support ship AOR fleet oiler AOE Fast Combat Support Ship Batiment RAvitailleur d’Escadre VERTREP VERTical REPlenishment UNREP UNderway REPlenishment DCNS French Navy datasheet pictures photos video specifications
> A dock is not a module, it is a structure.
> 
> Global Security on Brave
> 
> BRAVE (Bâtiment RAVitailleur dEscadre)
> 
> A dock is not a module, it is a structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dock? Not even ramp.
> 
> MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: Mönch on the Road - EURONAVAL 2012 Press Tour: The French Navy and Industry Spotlights Advanced Capabilities



Pakistan and other Muslim countries especially from GCC to do JV with EU and develop our own Automotive and Ship building industry.


----------



## Penguin

Royal NL 27k ton JLOS/JSS Doorman early design study (source: MoD)





Royal NL 27k ton JLOS/JSS Doorman: note absence of dock, rudder, screw/shaft en engine room positions in the rear of the vessel. Vehicle deck is 1 level above waterline, with acces ramp down to waterline level at rear ("steel beach")






Cutaway of initial Enforcer ship (Rotterdam/Galicia classes): Note that welldeck is normally level at the waterline, rudder and screws are located more forward relative to Doorman JSS, shafts leads to engine room underneath the superstructure.






Enforcer 18000 from Enforcer series (souce: GlobalSecurity)
Enforcer Series amphibious support ships






Note the Enforcer 18000 is in the range of ships with a beam of 29,6m, for which there are 2 differen aviation arrangment options: these Enforcer LPD/LHD design variants share a common base hull (which includes a dock as standard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The purpose of (bigger) fleet tankers is to resupply the (smaller, faster) one-stop supply ships operating directly in support of a task force and possibly dock landing ships (i.e. seabasing).

Comparison of :
HMAS Succes, a french designed 17.8k fld ton Durance class _Bâtiment de commandement et ravitailleur_ (BCR, "command and replenishment ship")
HMNZS Endeavour, a 12.3k fld ton fleet oiler built in South Korea to a commercial design 
31.5k ton Wave class Royal Fleet Auxiliary "Fast Fleet Tankers" tasked with providing fuel, food, fresh water, ammunition and other supplies to Royal Navy ships






IN ships:




_Aditya_-class Replenishment oiler & Repair ship 24,612 tonnes




_Deepak_-class Replenishment oiler 27,500 tonnes




_Jyoti_-class Replenishment oiler 35,900 tonnes


----------



## Agent_47

@Penguin what will be the options for IN support ship ?
Here is the tender -http://tenders.gov.in/innerpage.asp?choice=tc5&tid=del559005&work=1


----------



## Penguin

*Dimensions*

The principal dimensions of the ship should be:

(a) Length Overall - About 200 m.

(b) Beam Max - About 25 m.

Draught - Max 10 m

displacement of approximately 40,000 tons in the fully loaded condition


*Speed *

The ship should have the following designed speeds:-

(a) Not less than 20 knots of Maximum Continuous speed, at ambient temperatures upto 40 deg C, in the fully laden condition upto Sea State 3 and while less than six months out of dock.

(b) An economical speed of 15 knots.

(c) RAS speed of 12 -16 knots.

*Propulsion *

The ship is to have Diesel propulsion (CODAD), with a single shaft configuration with CPP.

Underway-Replenishment Fleet Tanker

*Aviation Facilities *

Helo deck to handle Multi Role Helicopter.

*Complement *

About 190 with 24 officers.

*Hull Form *

The ship is to be double hulled. The ship is to be built in accordance with IRS Classification Society Standards, for hull.


----------



## SRP

*BUILDING WARSHIPS TOWARDS SELF-RELIANCE*

There can be no denying the fact that in charting the course of transforming Indian Navy (IN) from its hitherto 'buyers' label to present-day 'builders' navy, warship construction in India has leap-frogged to a new realm altogether.

In that transformation, Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited (GRSE), one of the four Indian shipbuilding Defence Public Sector Undertaking (PSU), ranks as the 'Best Performing Defence Shipyard' in the country since last few years.

Remarkably, GRSE is the first Indian shipbuilding company that has launched the first-ever export warship, an Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV) for the Government of Mauritius.

It has also completed successful sea trials of the first anti-submarine warfare (ASW) corvette for IN, which is expected to be commissioned soon. Besides, it has also recently launched first in the series of several Landing Craft Utility (LCU) ships it is building for our navy.

A Mini-Ratna Category-1 company since 2006, GRSE is among the profit making PSUs. Currently engaged with projects worth 10,000 Crore and credited with an 'Excellent' MoU rating for last three years, GRSE overhauled its turnover of 1,500 crore of previous fiscal by 100 in the fiscal that ended last month.

Founded in 1884 as 'River Steam Navigation Company' of England, the small ship-repair yard on the western bank of Hooghly transformed into a Joint Stock Company in 1934 renaming itself as 'Garden Reach Workshops' (GRW) deriving its 'Garden' nomenclature from the famous botanical garden on its opposite bank. The word 'Reach' means a stretch of land between two bends of a river.

The company was finally acquired by Government of India on April 19, 1960 and was placed under the Ministry of Defence. The company was rechristened 'Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited' on January 1, 1977.

The initial years of GRSE remained essentially marine repair work. By 1961, however, it proved its warship building capability by offering IN its first indigenously built ship, INS Ajay. The warship was later gifted to Bangladesh Navy in 1974 and was rechristened BNS Surma.

GRSE is also the only Indian shipyard to have built an oil tanker and hovercraft so far. It has also to its credit the proven design and delivery of a 'Landing Ship'. Although a marine repair work company, GRSE is also the largest manufacturer of portable or bailey bridges in India, an unheralded feat, much lesser feted.

More than 5,000 bailey bridges have so far been delivered to the Indian Army. It includes bridges at highest altitudes in the world. The bridges developed include double-lane bridges with enhanced load carrying capacity. GRSE has the capacity to build 43 single-lane and 26 double-lane bridges in a year.

Among its other users are Bhutan and Myanmar besides Public Works Department of various states and private firms. Now the states of Odisha and Jharkhand have also evinced interest in acquiring bailey bridges from GRSE.

In its early years, post its acquisition into the defence PSU fold, it also manufactured equipment such as level luffing wharf cranes, EOT (Electrical Overhead Travelling) cranes, road rollers, bailey bridges, mining machinery, turbine pumps, railway signalling equipment, package boilers, electric cargo winches, air compressors, aerial ropeways and even vitreous-enamelled sanitary ware among other things.

Today, capable of building 14 ships at any given time including both large and small ships, it has steadily modernised its infrastructure and yard capacity to not only building ships but also has enhanced its manufacturing capability of single and double-lane bridges.

In the first decade following its acquisition, GRW as it was then known was slowly but steadily making inroads into sturdier warship building projects. By 1969-70, GRW had also become the principal manufacturers of harbour crafts like tugs, dredgers, hopper barges and several other marine vessels for government and several Port Trusts.

By 1973-74, the company also delivered to the Indian Navy a superbly versatile 40-Ton, Bollard pull-tug INS Gaj, the biggest 'Ocean going Tug' of its time in Asia. In the subsequent decades a resurgent GRSE continued to be the bulwark of Indian shipbuilding industry hauling out 89 warships for the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard and nearly 700 vessels for a number of State Governments and Port Trusts.

GRSE, today, is manufacturing a wide range of high-tech modern warships and hovercraft including frigates, corvettes, ASW corvettes, landing ship tank, fleet replenishment tankers, LCU ships, survey vessels, water-jet fast attack craft and interceptor boats.

Among the deck machinery it manufactures include davits, winches, capstans, helicopter traversing systems for ship-borne applications and portable steel bridges for hilly areas, notably for Indian Army operations as also for rural road appliances. It also assembles high-value engineering items like diesel engines and its overhaul.

In recent years with its modernised yards and docks, GRSE is marshalling all its efforts towards achieving near 100 per cent indigenisation in its future shipbuilding endeavours. The third ASW corvette in the series of the four P-28 corvettes being built for the IN has a remarkable 90 per cent indigenised content, not unachieved by any defence shipyard in the country so far.

With a 20 per cent growth over its previous fiscal values of production (VOP), from a turnover of 574 Cr in 2007-08, GRSE achieved a VOP of 1,600 Cr in 2013-14. With a healthy order of 25 warships in its kitty under five different projects, three from the Navy accounting for 16 ships, one from the coast guard for eight ships and an export order of an OPV for Mauritius, GRSE is only poised to steam further.

Owing to its recently-modernised main unit, GRSE will be able to undertake construction of large-size ships with modular construction concepts in a much shorter time-frame. GRSE long term plan includes creation of a 'Deep Sea Shipyard' in neighbouring Odisha.

With recognition for its achievements for new inventions in warship design, hello-traversing systems, double-lane portable steel bridges and marine pumps, GRSE continues to give top priority to and engages a lot in R&D. For the time being, however, despite a market existing for very large warships, GRSE intends sticking to building of frigates and destroyers that are the mainstay of IN.

With over 50 years of experience as a defence PSU, GRSE is fully geared to serve the maritime needs of our navy and coast guard and is integral to defence production and preparedness of our country that eventually translates into a self-reliant nation.

It is nigh impossible to miss the work ethos of its workforce that got GRSE the justifiable award of "Best performing Defence Shipyard in the Country" for the years 2012 and 2013.

Emblazoned everywhere in the GRSE workplace are three words -- Work is Warship -- that sums up the motto of its nearly 3,500 strong workforce set to build a self-reliant Indian Navy.

****
GRSE turns a new leaf tomorrow on turning 54. 
A feature on the eve of their anniversary)

By Group Captain Tarun Kumar Singha VSM & Bar 
Chief Public Relations Officer, Defence, Kolkata
Photos: Maj Sandesh Rokade and GRSE archives

Here are some photos from GRSE, Kolkata































And this photo will give sleepless night to our Neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Black Eagle 90

sudhir007 said:


>



Better would be for IN to sell of their 16 Submarines and buy under the name of LEASE from Russia all of its 15 Akula with upgrade and stop up the plan of Arihant.

10 Kilos can be sold to Iran via Russia.


----------



## sudhir007

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Better would be for IN to sell of their 16 Submarines and buy under the name of LEASE from Russia all of its 15 Akula with upgrade and stop up the plan of Arihant.
> 
> 10 Kilos can be sold to Iran via Russia.


Ab tumhe Dar lag raha hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> A dock is not a module, it is a structure.



Again putting words in my mouth? Who said that a dock is a module? I said that the aft section is build as a module and as advertised by DCSN it's up to customer requirement how to design the internal or external layout and only the mid section is aimed on fuel or supplies! That proves you wrong already, that fuel or ballast tankes needs to remove, because they would onlybe in the aft module anyway, if that would be planned with a dock. You simply deny the fact that ships today can be build in modular ways today, which can include various different options, WITHOUT the need of re-designing the complete ship. You only re-design the module according to your requirements, that's why the Enforce design can be changed from LDP, to LHD or even to JSS designs, why DCNS is ready to offer an LDP re-design of the Mistral if IN requires it, or why you cain retain with 3/4th of the current Brave concept and only would need to re-design the aft section to integrate vehilce decks, a ramp, or even a dock (and other manufacturers do it as well as earlier discussed).
So just because you say it's not possible, or just because you say IN doesn't look for replenishment and sealift capability, doesn't mean it has to be like that.



sudhir007 said:


>



That's an old graphic, the Foxtrots are phased out, we have lost a Kilo, while the Akula is already added.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

sudhir007 said:


> Ab tumhe Dar lag raha hi.


But its a good possibility! Because IN is having problems with its SSKs and as well as Arihant. So Getting all of the 15 Akula with upgrade might be the best option for IN.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Who said that a dock is a module? I said that the aft section is build as a module





> The BRAVE support vessel is DCNS’s response to emerging logistic support needs identified by many navi es. *The design concept divides the ship into three zones:*
> 
> forward zone for platform management, living space and passenger accommodation
> midships zone for fuel tanks and replenishment rigs
> *aft zone* with storage space for dry cargo and munitions as well as workshops and, depending on the customer’s requirements, a vehicle storage area.
> *The aft zone can also accommodate* various additional and optional *modules* (hospital extensions, shelters, etc.) for specific missions.requirements, a vehicle storage area.


BRAVE (Bâtiment RAVitailleur dEscadre)

Therefor, the aft zone and the modules that it can accommodate are distinct and different. A dock would require an entirely new aft zone (and probably also a new middle module, depending on where the machinery is currently loacated - I suspect in the aft zone, so if that is taken up by a dock and ballast tanks, that would need to go someplace else) rather than some other mission module(s). See how modules are used in modern ships e.g.US LCS or Danish Absalon (StanFlex) or German F-125 and UK Type 26 designs.

You are confusing modular construction techniques with the use of modules aboard ships to allow role swapping.


----------



## kaykay

Black Eagle 90 said:


> But its a good possibility! Because IN is having problems with its SSKs and as well as Arihant. So Getting all of the 15 Akula with upgrade might be the best option for IN.


India has its own SSN program(~10 Indegenous SSN in long run) so no need to lease more than 2 akulas for stop gap.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> You only re-design the module according to your requirements, that's why the Enforce design can be changed from LDP, to LHD or even to JSS designs,



It is NOT a coincidence that the largest Enforcer ships DO offer different aviation accommodations but DO NOT offer a choice whether or not to include a welldeck/dock. Again, adding a RAS station doesn't change an LPD or LHD into a JSS. See the Principe d'Asturias and Juan Carlos 1, which are both equipped with a RAS station on their starboard side, but are categorized as VSTOL carrier and LHD, respectively. See also Chakri Naruebet



sancho said:


> I have and even said it in earlier posts:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I showed you that even the Enforcer design included JSS concepts as well, you just denied it that's all. But modern vessels are build in moduls, the Brave is even advertised from DCNS that they create 3 different sections, only the mid section is aimed on replenishment, the aft section is aimed on customer demand, which can include vehicle decks just like in any LHD, or LDP, or further liquid tanks and cargo space.* Creating an aft section design that includes a well deck and ballast tanks then is no issue at all, as that all will be included in the aft module*!



Your own words.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Penguin

Penguin said:


> It is NOT a coincidence that the largest Enforcer ships DO offer different aviation accommodations but DO NOT offer a choice whether or not to include a welldeck/dock. *Again, adding a RAS station doesn't change an LPD or LHD into a JSS.* See the Principe d'Asturias and Juan Carlos 1, which are both equipped with a RAS station on their starboard side, but are categorized as VSTOL carrier and LHD, respectively. See also Chakri Naruebet



A ras rig does not a jss make.

Chakri Neurabet (1 ras station at the starboard bridge wing)





Principe d'Asturias (2 ras station, at the starboard bridge wing and near the rear of the island)





Juan Carlos 1 (a ras station near the starboard rear of the Island.





HMAS Canberra (1 ras station at the Island rear)





USN LHA/LHD here USS Peleliu (LHA 5) with 1 ras rig on the starboard side of the Island)





USS Makin Island (LHD 8) 1 ras rig on the Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

JSS Doorman: a ramp to to dockside plus a ramp to sealevel > vehicle deck at sealevel+1 (not at sea level as with Rotterdam/DeWith/Bay/Galicia 'Enforcer'-family LPDs. No dock.










Size comparison of largest Enforcer family member (purple) in service with JSS Doorman (red). Main engine room of Enforcer is below superstructure, that of JSS Doorman underneath flight deck, towards stern. Adding a dock to JSS Doorman would require a radical redesign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The Combat Supply Ship (BAC) "Cantabria", built by Navantia in the San Fernando-Puerto Real shipyard (ship with similar purpose/configuration as DSCN Brava, note the location of the shaft and engine room).

The ship has a length of 174 meters and a full-load displacement of 19,500 tons. Its top speed exceeds 21 knots and its range at 13 knots (economic speed) is 6,000 nautical miles. It also has a flight deck and hangar from which to operate three AB212 medium helicopters two SH3D or NH90 heavy helicopters. Through its five refueling stations (one in the stern) it can provide 8,000 cubic meters of fuel to ships and 1,500 cubic meters to aircraft. It can also supply ammunition, supplies and food to a force at sea and deliver fuel to three ships simultaneously at full speed. The ship has a hospital with a ten-bedcapacity, a fully equipped operating room with facilities for the implementation of telemedicine by videoconference, an X-ray room, a dentist, laboratory, sterilization, medical consultation and central gas reserves. This equipment enables the "Cantabria" to intervene in humanitarian aid to disasters. Featuring a double hull to respect the environment, complying with laws and international conventions in this field, although by virtue of his military ship is not legally obliged to, "Cantabria" has also been designed for environmental protection actions, and it can address situations such as risk of pollution from spills of cargo and / or fuel resulting from shipping accidents. The crew includes 122 people, but the ship has the capacity to accommodate another 136, including the crew for the on-board helicopters.











Slightly smaller 17,045t sister ship Patino. The 170m-long Patino tanker was designed under a joint initiative between Spain and the Netherlands, which also produced HRMS Amsterdam. The Patino auxiliary oiler and multiproduct replenishment ship was designed under a joint initiative between Navantia (formerly Bazan, then Izar) in Spain and the Dutch Netherlands United Shipbuilding Bureau (NEVESBU) based in the Hague. Spain and the Netherlands were at the time also pursuing a joint LPD programme which resulted in the Rotterdam for the RNlN and the Galicia for the Spanish Navy. The Spanish Ministry of Defence ordered the Patino fleet logistic tanker in December 1991. The Patino, which carries the pennant number A14, was built at Navantia's Ferrol shipyard and was launched in the summer of 1994.

Patino Class Auxiliary Oiler and Replenishment Ship - Naval Technology




The essentially identical cousin, RNthN Amsterdam. The Netherland's Amsterdam Class fast combat support ship, of a very similar design to Patino, was built by Merwede and Royal Shelde and commissioned in 1995. Together with JSS Doorman she is responsible for the resupply of the Dutch fleet.





Canadian JSS program info:

Joint Support Ship - JSS Project - JSS ACAN - Canadian Navy - AOR Replacement - Replenishment at Sea - Multi-Role Ship - CASR Background - Project Managment - Design Contacts - ALSC Project - Afloat Logistics Sealift Capability - Government Military Contracts - Ship Yard - Shipyard Jobs - Naval Architecture - AOR - Succession Planning - Defence Procurement - Defence Policy - Defence Planning - Canadian Navy - Canadian Forces - DND - Department of National Defence

Joint Support Ship - JSS Project - Canadian Navy - AOR Replacement - Replenishment at Sea - Auxiliary Oiler Replenishment - CASR Background - Project Managment - Design Contacts - ALSC Project - Afloat Logistics Sealift Capability - Protecteur AOR - BMT Aegir - Government Military Contracts - Ship Yard - Shipyard Jobs - Naval Architecture - Succession Planning - Defence Procurement - Defence Policy - Defence Planning - Canadian Navy - Canadian Forces - DND - Department of National Defence

JSS ACAN - Canadian Shipbuilding - JSS Project - AOR Replacement - CASR - Canadian American Strategic Review - Auxiliary Oiler Replenishment - Cantabria Class - Berlin Class - Protecteur Class - ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems - TKMS - Navantia SA - Flensburger Schiffbau - Commercial Vessels - Leased Ships - Military Sales - Canadian Forces - Department of National Defence - Procurement Priorities

RFA Fort Victoria








Type:Replenishment oiler
Displacement:32,300 long tons (32,818 t) full load
Length:203 m (666 ft 0 in)
Beam:30 m (98 ft 5 in)
Draught:10 m (32 ft 10 in)
Propulsion:2 shafts, Crossley-Pielstick V-16 diesels , 23,904 bhp (17,825 kW)
Speed:20 kt (23 mph; 37 km/h)
Complement:95 RFA / 15 RN / 154 FAA / 24 RNSTS civilians
Aircraft carried:Up to 5 × Sea King or Merlin helicopters (3 in hangar)

Replenishment oiler of the Royal Fleet Auxiliary, a role that combines the missions of a tanker and stores supply ship. As such they are designated auxiliary oiler replenisher (AOR). They are tasked with providing ammunition, fuel, food and other supplies to RN vessels around the world.


----------



## Penguin

> The BRAVE concept has been designed from the outset with international customers in mind. *The basic design can be adapted to yield versions with a length overall ranging from 165 to 195 metres*. *Shipboard volumes and areas can also be readily tailored* to *increase tank capacities* or *accommodate a naval force command team, troops and equipment* or *additional hospital beds for humanitarian missions*.


DCNS presents new-generation support vessels | DCNS

Company news article on Brave: no mention of tailoring it to fit a dock.

Note: most AORs can be or de facto are devided into 3 zones. The mid section being the place for fuel storage, the rear section the place for helicopters/hangar/flight deck and propulsion, typically.

Ceck out this German 'Einsatzgruppenversorger' Klasse 702 (Berlin class)
Marinefliegergeschwader 5
(click different areas of the ship for greater details)


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

DRDO Lakshya PTA from a navy ship.


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> You are confusing modular construction techniques with the use of modules aboard ships to allow role swapping.



Not really, since the Brave concept specifically says, that the sections will not only be constructed in a modular way, but that they are also aimed on variable roles, depending on customer demands! That's what you still deny, since you want to say that a design concept is fixed, or that only a vessel with a dock could be used for amphibious operations, which both is not the case as discussed earlier.



Penguin said:


> A dock would require an entirely new aft zone



Why?




















1) The helicopter hangar, or landing spots are available in both cases
2) The vehicle deck is already available, or conceptualized by DCNS for the Brave as well
3) The only change needed, is the addition of the well deck with ballast tanks, like in the Mistral, so diverting the available techs and systems into the Brave aft section only (IF a customer would require it!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Not really, since the Brave concept specifically says, that the sections will not only be constructed in a modular way, but that they are also aimed on variable roles, depending on customer demands! That's what you still deny, since you want to say that a design concept is fixed, or that only a vessel with a dock could be used for amphibious operations, which both is not the case as discussed earlier.
> 
> 1) The helicopter hangar, or landing spots are available in both cases
> 2) The vehicle deck is already available, or conceptualized by DCNS for the Brave as well
> 3) The only change needed, is the addition of the well deck with ballast tanks, like in the Mistral, so diverting the available techs and systems into the Brave aft section only (IF a customer would require it!)



At no point have I said only a vessel with a dock can be used for amphibious operations. That would be silly. See LST's. I did say that a ship like the Doorman JSS is not intended for (i.e. "its purpose is not") amphibious assault. It is your claim that JSS Doorman can easily be fitted with a dock. My point remains that that is a gross underestimation of the differences between an Enforcer LPD (which is designed as such) and a purpose designed JSS that is not part of the Enforcer family of dock landing ships, which come with greater or lesser aviation capabilities.

As regards Brave, its length can be varied by insertion of an extra chunk of a hull in the middle part, which is were the fuel bunkers are in this as well as most other modern AORs. This modularity is no different than that which you see in the Sigma class ships by Damen. Further there is space in the rear for vehicle parking, or other purposes. This is essentially an reconfigurable area where mission modules can be put. Please see how that is done in modern warships e.g. Stanflex Absalon, F-125, LCS.

You point 1 is irrelevant to the discussion. You point 2 was never disputed but your point 3 is. Note that in the pic that you drew in, you completely ignored the different propulsion types of Mistral BCS (podded, electric) and Brave (traditional prop and shaft). Also ignored are the locations of stacks/exhausts, which are indicative of the location of the main engine compartments. If you stick a dock in the rear section of Brave, where exactly do its 2 engine rooms go? Note that the compartments housing the marine diesels in Cantabria AOR run up to waterline level.
Further, as you can see, the main vehicle deck in Mistral BPC runs about halfway that ship (not just the stern section), in order to accommodate a ramp from the main vehicle deck down to the loading area one deck lower, forward of the well deck, whose floor yet another deck lower. This you've not taken into account for your Brave drawing: how would vehicles move from the vehicle deck to the craft in the dock? And if the dock is there merely to transport landing craft, how will vehicles be loaded onto them? From the ramp in the hull side shown on some of the concept pics? And if that is unfeasible, what good is having a transport dock?
Also, do you think lowering the stern would be safe on this type of ship, considering e.g. the midship fuel bunkerage? As the Cantabria cross section shows, such bunkers run almost up to the main deck, which is a rather different situation than that inside the Mistral BPC, whose 'ballast et reservoirs' pretty much do not reach higher than waterline level. You are suggesting 0 impact on stability, which I find unlikely. Plus, do you really want to risk your resupply ship, on which your taskforce depends, doing that close to hostile shore?

I would like to see a direct source quote supporting the claim "the Brave concept specifically says, that the sections will not only be constructed in a modular way, but that they are also aimed on variable roles, depending on customer demands"










Mistral - Nouveaux Transports de Chalands de DÃ©barquement (NTCD) - Pictures
















Similar for Spanish Navantia BPE, illustrating engine room location

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

> *DCNS presents new-generation support vessels*
> 2010/12/15
> *Speaking to international experts gathered in London on 9 and 10 December for the Afloat Support and Naval Logistics conference*, DCNS gave a presentation on its new-generation BRAVE (Bâtiment RAVitailleur d’Escadre) underway replenishment tanker and support vessel under development for both the French Navy and international customers. By increasing export sales, the Group hopes to increase revenues by 50 to 100% over the next ten years.*
> 
> The BRAVE support vessel is the latest addition to DCNS’s product portfolio. The concept was unveiled at the Euronaval 2010 show in Paris in late October, where it attracted considerable attention, presumably for the simple reason that underway replenishment is the key to naval logistic support.
> 
> The multi-purpose BRAVE concept covers caters for missions currently performed by up to three types of French Navy ships. These include the underway replenishment of dry goods, munitions and fuels along with at-sea maintenance and repairs. According to DCNS studies, four BRAVE vessels would enable the French Navy to reduce its support fleet and crews by 50% while increasing total payload by 30% and cutting operating costs.
> 
> The BRAVE concept has been designed from the outset with international customers in mind.* The basic design can be adapted to yield versions with a length overall ranging from 165 to 195 metres. Shipboard volumes and areas can also be readily tailored to increase tank capacities or accommodate a naval force command team, troops and equipment or additional hospital beds for humanitarian missions.*
> 
> All navies need to get heavier payloads to distant locations more quickly while reducing the risks associated with underway replenishment. This is precisely the reason the BRAVE design features two mixed rigs, each designed to handle both fuels and dry cargo.
> 
> In recent decades, DCNS has designed and built a dozen support vessels for the French Navy as well as the Navy of the Argentine Republic, the Royal Australian Navy and the Royal Saudi Naval Forces. Most of these vessels are still in service.
> 
> * Afloat Support and Naval Logistics 2010 (www.afloatsupportconf.com/)


DCNS presents new-generation support vessels | DCNS



> The *BRAVE support vessel *is DCNS’s response to emerging logistic support needs identified by many navies. The ship is ideal for the underway replenishment of all types of products (dry cargo, fuel & other liquids and munitions), to provide logistic support for naval forces and to store and deliver all types of payloads, including dangerous substances.


DCNS at Pacific Exhibition, Australia | DCNS
and
DCNS at IMDS Exhibition, Saint Petersbourg, Russia 3 July – 7 July 2013 / Hall 7 | DCNS
as well as
DCNS to showcase wide range expertise at Defexpo India 2014 | DCNS



> The BRAVE is a supply ship capable of replenishment and support for all types of ships and submarines.


Brave® | DCNS


----------



## Penguin

From Press Kit DCNS 2012 (page 24) 
Press Kit DCNS 2012



> Brave, a versatile replenishment and support vessel
> 
> A versatile support vessel for coalition missions
> 
> The BRAVE support vessel is DCNS’s response to emerging logistic support needs identified by many navies. The design concept divides the ship into three zones:
> • forward zone for platform management, living space and passenger accommodation
> • midships zone for fuel tanks and replenishment rigs
> *• aft zone with storage space for dry cargo and munitions as well as workshops and, depending on the customer’s requirements, a vehicle storage area. *
> 
> BRAVE support vessels are ideal for the underway replenishment of all types of products (dry cargo, fuel & other liquids and munitions), to provide logistic support for naval forces and to store and deliver all types of payloads, including dangerous substances.
> 
> The BRAVE design complies with the latest standards and regulations applicable to tankers, most importantly MARPOL. The fuel tank zone is of a double-hull design.
> 
> The deck architecture is optimised to facilitate cargo handling during both loading and underway replenishment (UNREP) whether via the rigs when connected to a receiving ship (CONREP) or using helicopters (VERTREP). To ensure that the basic design can be readily tailored to a range of payload and replenishment needs,* the midship zone can be ‘jumboised’ by adding one or two hull sections*. *The aft zone can also accommodate various additional and optional modules (hospital extensions, shelters, etc.) for specific missions.*
> 
> Many navies seek the capability to transfer bigger payloads more quickly. BRAVE ships can be equipped with one or two rigs, each handling both fuel and dry cargo. A BRAVE vessel with two rigs and two helicopter spots can thus transfer four dry cargo loads at a time.
> 
> Technical data
> Length overall: 180 - 195 m
> Beam: 28 m
> Displacement (approx.): 30,000 t
> Payload (liquids): up to 16,000 m3
> Propulsion: various options
> Speed: 20 knots
> Accommodation: > 200
> Flight deck: 2 spots, 1 for a heavy-lift helo
> Hangar: 2 bays, each for a 10-t class helo


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461139804944470017


----------



## Indus Falcon

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461139804944470017


Wish him a speedy recovery. Sounds like a good guy!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abu Nasar said:


> Wish him a speedy recovery. Sounds like a good guy!


How? Under HIS command (Western) the series of accidents happened, he refused to resign and take the blame meaning his boss (Adm Joshi) showed him what honour was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Abingdonboy said:


> How? Under HIS command (Western) the series of accidents happened, he refused to resign and take the blame meaning his boss (Adm Joshi) showed him what honour was.


Well you know better, still wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abu Nasar said:


> Well you know better, still wish him a speedy recovery!


Of course I wish his health well.


----------



## SRP

Though this is not a Navy news but there is no section for coast guard. so i am posting here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461399676365709313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

^^ wish they speed up the induction


----------



## Agent_47

I think in our missile arsenal we lack anti ship missiles like harpoon,exocet.
all of our subs,medium helos,medium ships, fighters (LCAs and Jaguars can carry two of those). why aren't we going for this ?

thoughts @Omega007 @Dillinger @sancho


----------



## Omega007

Agent_47 said:


> I think in our missile arsenal we lack anti ship missiles like harpoon,exocet.
> all of our subs,medium helos,medium ships, fighters (LCAs and Jaguars can carry two of those). why aren't we going for this ?
> 
> thoughts @Omega007 @Dillinger @sancho



We already been using Mach .8 Kh 35 Uran (aka SS-N-25 Switchblade) anti-ship missiles for a long time now.
And Harpoon block 2 missiles have been bought by Indian Navy for its P 8I Poseidons and Jaguar IM maritime strike aircrafts.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Agent_47 said:


> I think in our missile arsenal we lack anti ship missiles like harpoon,exocet.
> all of our subs,medium helos,medium ships, fighters (LCAs and Jaguars can carry two of those). why aren't we going for this ?
> 
> thoughts @Omega007 @Dillinger @sancho



What are trying to say? You sound awfully confused.
The IN already has AShMs and has them for a long time, esp if you mean ship-launched versions.

Air-launched versions have been around too, for just a little bit less longer. The SHARs carry them as do the Seaking Helos. As well as the Il-38s and the Tu-142s which can launch them. Just as the MiG-29Ks and KUBs can.

Submarine launched AShM capability was added to the Kilos during the upgrade refits. So what do you have in mind?

If your post was regarding Harpoons and Exocets specifically, then the the Harpoons are already on the P-8Is and retrofitted to the Jaguars. The Exocets will certainly equip the Scorpenes and there is a move to put them on the Type-209s. But remember that the Brahmos and Kh-35 Urans are more capable AShMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Capt.Popeye said:


> What are trying to say? You sound awfully confused.
> The IN already has AShMs and has them for a long time, esp if you mean ship-launched versions.
> 
> .


Sorry my bad, my question is why don't we make an indigenous one ? as we have a huge current and future need


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Agent_47 said:


> Sorry my bad, my question is why don't we make an indigenous one ? as we have a huge current and future need



Oh well; is'nt the Brahmos indigenous?
The IN uses them in two versions, Anti-Ship and Land-Attack.
Ditto for the Urans/Klubs and the Harpoons, which are not indigenous.


----------



## Agent_47

Capt.Popeye said:


> Oh well; is'nt the Brahmos indigenous?
> The IN uses them in two versions, Anti-Ship and Land-Attack.
> Ditto for the Urans/Klubs and the Harpoons, which are not indigenous.


Brahmos is too heavy subs cant fire from tubes,LCA,Jaguars,M29k cant carry let alone helos.

Edit:
I think Brahmos VL from subs are not worth the effort.No current diesel subs are designed for VL.
and russian itself rejected amur can get the P75I contract only with this capability.
We carry too much proud around Brahmos.If we had a harpoon equivalent that may not be a problem  .


----------



## kaykay

@Capt.Popeye We are gonna upgrade our Type209s with Harpoon missiles and others so can we expect them to serve untill 2025 and beyond? Considering 2 of them were brought in 90s.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Agent_47 said:


> Brahmos is too heavy subs cant fire from tubes,LCA,Jaguars,M29k cant carry let alone helos



Is that what you were trying to say all this while?
The Brahmos is not the end of the development cycle. What do you think the Brahmos-M is intended for?
Then will be other further developments.
Then there will be something different and new for the Helos. At shorter ranges, a variant of the Helina may happen. At longer ranges, something new will come up.
But we have different kinds of AShMs for the interim.



kaykay said:


> @Capt.Popeye We are gonna upgrade our Type209s with Harpoon missiles and others so can we expect them to serve untill 2025 and beyond? Considering 2 of them were brought in 90s.



Exocets are being lined up for them not Harpoons.


----------



## kaykay

confused. This report says otherwise.
Navy set to upgrade, boost existing fleet - Indian Express


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> Brahmos is too heavy subs cant fire from tubes,LCA,Jaguars,M29k cant carry let alone helos.
> 
> Edit:
> I think Brahmos VL from subs are not worth the effort.No current diesel subs are designed for VL.
> and russian itself rejected amur can get the P75I contract only with this capability.
> We carry too much proud around Brahmos.If we had a harpoon equivalent that may not be a problem  .




You are right that we lack a smaller and more cost-effective indigenous anti ship / land attack missile today. Brahmos currently is only a high end solution and limited to very few applications, let alone that it's hardly usefull to attack smaller vessels. When you look around at the trends in this area, it gets also evident, that smaller boats are threats today as well, which is why smaller missiles like LAHAT, SPIKE, or Brimstone will be added for the naval use too.
A possible solution for the anti ship / land attack missile could be Nirbhay, but not in it's currently developed version, but a Nirbhay M (Mini) if you want, that would be similar to SLAM-ER, or the latest NSM (Naval Strike Missille), not sure if they will go for that though. Nirbhay in it's current form will hardly be an advantage, since it only adds more range, while the weight and size still will be limiting factors. A smaller version however, that could be used even from LCA in higher numbers and anti ship and land attack roles, while being far cheaper than Brahmos would clearly be a useful addition to the air and naval forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DacterSaab

Agent_47 said:


> I think in our missile arsenal we lack anti ship missiles like harpoon,exocet.
> all of our subs,medium helos,medium ships, fighters (LCAs and Jaguars can carry two of those). why aren't we going for this ?


I said the same thing few days back that we don't have a indigenous AShM I think our forces are going for Brahmos M to fulfill that role but will LCA be able to carry it? And even then the range of Brahmos is limited.

On a different note,
India’s Project 75 SSKs: Too Late Save Submarine Force?

Didn't see this report before.
When I said it everyone called me an idiot.
Now even Indian (Idiot) Navy is saying that sabotage may be possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

DacterSaab said:


> I said the same thing few days back that we don't have a indigenous AShM I think our forces are going for Brahmos M to fulfill that role but will LCA be able to carry it? And even then the range of Brahmos is limited.
> 
> On a different note,
> India’s Project 75 SSKs: Too Late Save Submarine Force?
> 
> Didn't see this report before.
> When I said it everyone called me an idiot.
> Now even Indian (Idiot) Navy is saying that sabotage may be possible


Better for the IN to sell all the remaining 14 Submarines and get all the 15 Akulas from Russia with upgrade.


----------



## DacterSaab

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Better for the IN to sell all the remaining 14 Submarines and get all the 15 Akulas from Russia with upgrade.


Thanks but I think that the IN and MOD defense/strategic analysts/advisers are more qualified to decide "what to do".


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Penguin2 said:


> Better to go for 15 Akulas and sell of their 14 SSKs and cancel Scorpions.
> 
> 
> Any possibility of more P-8Is order like 18 more.... As they have already ordered 12 of them.



Welcome back @Nishan_101, you need to see a psychiatrist bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Penguin2 said:


> Better to go for 15 Akulas and sell of their 14 SSKs and cancel Scorpions.
> 
> 
> Any possibility of more P-8Is order like 18 more.... As they have already ordered 12 of them.


@araz


----------



## RPK




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Agent_47

Ladies of the pilots and naval personnel during the induction ceremony of the MiG-29K

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Agent_47

P-8 Poseidon with bay doors open

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> P-8 Poseidon with bay doors open


This is a USN P-8A.


----------



## Agent_47

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a USN P-8A.


We still have the same weapon bay


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> We still have the same weapon bay


Of course the P-8I is identical to the P-8A in almost every aspect.


----------



## Gessler

Agent_47 said:


> P-8 Poseidon with bay doors open



First pic I saw of P-8 in flight with weapons bay open...nice find! The bay doors on
the P-8I are built by HAL.


----------



## nomi007

An Indian Naval Mig 29K in Russia.


----------



## random123

But it has been losing in Submarines and ony good Options are remaining Russian Akula Submarines which India has money to buy for 15 years with upgrades.


----------



## sancho

nomi007 said:


> An Indian Naval Mig 29K in Russia.



It's a KUB and it's hard to say if it's for Indian or Russian navy without markings or painting.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Would appreciate if someone could post some pics of Indian Naval aircraft. Thanks!


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Fighter Fleet:
1) MiG 29K/KUB








2)Sea Harrier








3)Tejas(Though not in service,it is IN funded)








Anti-Submarine/Anti-Ship Fleet:
1)Tu 142M








2)Boeing P8I

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Continued.....
3)Il 38








4)Dornier Do228(probably the workhorse)








^^^They are also the main SAR aircraft for the Navy.
Trainers:
1) Kiran(Intermediate training)




2)BAE Hawk(Advanced training)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## random123

So what IN thinks about China? As it might be looking for a Naval, Air and Land base in BD or in Burma???


----------



## Indus Falcon

random123 said:


> So what IN thinks about China? As it might be looking for a Naval, Air and Land base in BD or in Burma???


Burma already has some kind of arrangement with the Chinese. I wouldn't be surprised if they set up a permanent facility there.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

*Indian Navy hopeful BJP will move on delayed procurements*


*The Indian Navy (IN) is expectant that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) government, which assumes office on 26 May, will approve the purchase of urgently needed equipment such as heavyweight torpedoes for its under-construction Scorpene submarines and advanced towed array sonars (ATAS) for its warships.*

"The navy anticipates that prime minister-designate, Narendra Modi's, new administration will be more receptive to the many gaps in its equipment profile," a three-star IN officer told _IHS Jane's_ .

Naval headquarters, he added, is readying its list of long-delayed procurements to present to the new defence minister.

Following 2010 trials the IN opted to acquire 98 Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei (WASS) Black Shark heavyweight torpedoes over Atlas Elektroniks' Sea Hake for its six Scorpene submarines.

The first Scorpene boat, scheduled for commissioning in 2016, will be armed only with MBDA Exocet SM-39 anti-ship missiles following delays in signing the USD300 million deal amid complaints of wrongdoing in the selection process.

_IN officials said subsequent Scorpenes, which will be commissioned at 12-14-month intervals by Mazagon Dockyard Limited in Mumbai, would also operate without heavyweight torpedoes unless the BJP government agreed to their immediate procurement._

"The MoD's [Ministry of Defence's] administrative delay in acquiring heavyweight torpedoes should never have been allowed to happen," former IN Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta told _IHS Jane's_ . *"Far too much time is taken by the MoD in booking equipment and placing orders," *he added.

In January the MoD reversed the approval by its Defence Acquisition Council to acquire Black Shark torpedoes from WASS, which is a subsidiary of Finmeccanica. This followed the 1 January termination of the EUR750 million (USD764 million) purchase of 12 AW101 helicopters from AgustaWestland, another Finmeccanica company, over corruption charges. The MoD remains undecided on whether to blacklist AgustaWestland or Finmeccanica or both over the 2010 AW101 deal.

*IN officers said that proscribing Finmeccanica would "seriously jeopardise" the Black Shark deal and force a fresh tender. This in turn would delay arming the Scorpenes by several years.*

_Meanwhile, the purchase of six ATAS systems from Atlas Elektronik for EUR40-50 million for three Delhi-class destroyers and three Talwar-class frigates has been pending since trials in 2010_. At the time, the IN had selected Atlas' Active Towed Away Sonar (ACTAS) low-frequency sonar over rival models offered by Thales and L3 Communications.

The deal included Atlas transferring technology to the public sector Bharat Electronics Limited in Bangalore to build at least 10 additional ATAS systems to equip the IN's frontline warships. However, like the Black Shark deal, this programme was hampered by repeated complaints of wrongdoing in the selection process.

An MoD-appointed independent committee rejected the complaints earlier in 2014, but the ministry has since ignored repeated IN requests to sign the ATAS deal.

*India's surface combatants are presently making do with locally designed towed passive and hull-mounted sonars that are unable to operate effectively in the warm and shallow waters of the Arabian Sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Definitely plans are afoot to increase transparency & cut down on the time needed by bureaucratic practices for
placing orders/securing ToT licenses etc.


----------



## Gessler

*






This just in from Boeing: *[Has] delivered the fourth P-8I maritime patrol aircraft to India on schedule, fulfilling the first half of a contract for eight aircraft.The aircraft departed from Boeing Field in Seattle and arrived May 21 at Naval Air Station Rajali, where it joined three P-8Is currently undergoing operational evaluation.

“This marks an important milestone -- the halfway point for P-8I deliveries to India,” said Dennis Swanson, BDS vice president in India. “The Indian Navy is putting the first three P-8Is through their paces operationally, and the P-8I delivered today will begin flight trials in the coming months,” said Leland Wight, Boeing P-8I program manager.

Livefist: Indian Navy Gets 4th P-8I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

*New power projection capabilities sought for the Indian Navy- Fleet Support Ships*

In a signal that the Indian Navy (IN) is looking to push further into the Southern Indian Ocean Region (IOR) besides being ready to operate for reasonable lengths of time even in areas such as the Mediterranean and the South China Sea (SCS), the service sent out request for proposals (RFPs) in April 2013 for the construction of *five new fleet support ships* (FSS). These new ships are to be procured under the 'buy global' category of the defence procurement procedure (DPP). The specifications laid out by the IN suggest that it is looking for serious underway replenishment capability from these ships which will have roles and capability beyond the standard fleet tankers of yesteryear. The decision to 'buy global' has apparently been guided by the fact that Indian defence shipyards are already overloaded and the ships are required on a priority basis. Indeed, any quick forward movement on this tender under Narendra Modi's dispensation may be indicative of the role the new Indian government intends to play in the Indo-Pacific.
_The request for information (RFI) sent out in 2011 for these ships itself clearly spells out that the functions for the FSS include:
(a) Transfer FOLs to all Naval Surface units while underway at sea, using the abeam and stern transfer methods.
(b) Transfer all types of Stores, Victuals and Personnel to naval units, while underway at sea_.
Thus beyond the role of fuelling at sea (FAS) which involves delivering fluids such as low speed and high speed diesel (LSHSD), aviation fuel (AVCAT), fresh water and feed water these ships will also perform tasks typically carried out by combat store ships and ammunition ships by being able to deliver a variety of solid cargoes to serve as true replenishment at sea (RAS) vessels. As such the RFI calls for each ship to have a heavy Jackstay rig for transfer of a loads up to 2 tons ( which incidentally is quite standard for RAS ships) and specifies that a cargo drop reel (CDR) be provided for the heavy Jackstay. The ships will also have light Jackstay rigs on either side and these will be fitted with auto tension winches to transfer loads up to 250 kg. Furthermore, each ship will also have dedicated cargo lifts for cargo spare gear, ammunition and stores.
While the above refers to connected replenishment, the FSS naturally also has to be capable of vertical replenishment. This is accomplished by the use of a multi-role helicopter that the ship has to be designed to carry and operate. As per the RFI, the FSS should be capable of staging through helicopters with max take-off weight (MTOW) of up to 16 tons. It must also use a helicopter traversing system to secure and manoeuvre the helicopter from the landing area to the hangar in all weather conditions for which the ship is designed.
Now the projected size of these ships will make them only slightly smaller than the INS Vikramaditya which recently became fully operational with its complement of Mig-29ks. *With an overall length of 200 m, a beam of about 25 m and and full load displacement of 40000 tonnes, the FSS will easily count among the IN's biggest ships. These FSSs will thus be more than 10000 tonnes larger than India's latest fleet tankers of the Deepak Class. Interestingly the RFI also says that the draught of these ships should not exceed 10m thereby rendering them easily capable of traversing the Suez Canal and even shallower navigable channels.*
The relatively large size of the FSS should allow it to hold at a minimum 20,000 tons of LSHSD, 2500 tons of AVCAT, 1000 tons of Fresh water and 1400 tons of Feed water. Commensurately, the FSS according to the RFI must be able to perform a 60 day mission with the latent capability to operate for an extended mission on requirement. And the designed minimum endurance of the ship needs to be as follows (with 25 percent balance fuel left on board)-
(a) 12,000 nautical miles at 16 knots.
(b) 9,000 nautical miles at 20 knots.
The IN also wants these ships to have a high degree of automation and make do with a complement of about 190 with 24 officers. The RFI specifies that the IN is looking for "automation in hotel/domestic services, ship's husbandry, maintenance, logistics and management service is to be maximised." Power automation is also a requirement. Basically an Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS), is to be provided, capable of controlling and monitoring main propulsion system components, DAs, auxiliaries and ship systems including damage control systems.
Further in keeping with a contemporary integrated deck environment the ship will also have to host an advance composite communication system (ACCS) fusing together all external and internal communication equipment in all modes (voice, video, IP based data) and will be of commercial off the shelf (COTS) technology grade. The ACCS will consist of two L-band radars, one E/F band radar,one log, and two echo sounders. These ships will naturally be compatible with the IN's maritime domain awareness (MDA) network.
The on-board communication equipment will probably have several indigenous contributions that would help the primary contractor discharge mandatory offset requirements. Military grade indigenous content could be in the form electronic support measures (ESM) and communications intelligence (COMINT) equipment.
The fact that the IN is looking to acquire high end capability through the FSS program can also be gauged by the level of RAS capabilities sought. A RAS speed of 12-16 knots is specified in the RFI which is pretty much in keeping with the highest international standards. The FSS clearly cannot be like a sluggish auxiliary of old and must maintain a speed of 'not less than 20 knots of maximum continuous speed, at ambient temperatures of up to 40 degrees celsius, in fully laden condition up to Sea State 3 and while less than six months out of dock. It should also be capable of an economical speed of 15 knots. Minimum transfer rates for the FAS function will be as follows - 2400 tonnes per hour (TPH) for LSHSD, 1200 TPH for AVCAT, 750 TPH for both fresh water and feed water.
_Clearly the FSS will keep pace with the IN's principal surface combatants and achieve underway replenishment even in trying circumstances. To facilitate this, the FSS's propulsion setup has to be of relevant capability. The IN wants these ships to have combined diesel and diesel propulsion (CODAD) in a single shaft configuration with controllable pitch propellers (CPP)._ The FSS must have bow thrusters commensurate with the size/ tonnage. The design will naturally be optimized keeping in mind overall power supply requirements that will be met through shaft generators and diesel generators of adequate capacity and required redundancy. Suitably rated emergency diesel backups must be located appropriately and should have double line shafting with CPP.
The requirements laid out in the RFI at some level show that the IN is also confident of the seamanship standards in its ranks and wants ships that can help it leverage those. The sea-worthiness requirements for the FSS which is expected to serve for at least three decades underlines the same. As per the RFI, the FSS:
(a) Should be sea-worthy up to Sea State 8.
(b) Should be capable of operating helicopter in Sea State 5 on favourable headings.
(c) The combat systems should be operable up to Sea State 5.
(d) Should be able to survive on the best heading up to Sea State 9.
(e) Should be seaworthy after discharging all fuel and stores onboard.
(f) Should possess ballast capability.
(g) Should be capable of carrying out RAS up to sea state 5.
(h) The ship should meet all stability criteria as stipulated in NES 109.
Naturally good sea-keeping will require maintaining high construction standards. The main hull would be constructed of all welded steel DMR 249A or equivalent. Modern polymer paints approved by IHQ MoD (N) are to be used throughout the ship. The ship is to be built in accordance with IRS Classification Society Standards which includes conforming to an amendment to MARPOL regulations (the International Convention for the Prevention of Pollution from Ships 1973 and the Protocol of 1978) that requires tankers to be double hulled. The FSS will also have active anti-corrosion and anti-fouling measures.
The FSS's weapon systems will have high indigenous content. For instance, _The RFI explicitly calls for the fitment of an 'indigenous Advanced Torpedo Defence System (ATDS)' which could be the DRDO developed Mareech. One Expendable Conductivity Depth Temperature Profile launcher is also to be fitted in the aft section, besides a store for holding ammunition. The ship will also be fitted with two 30 mm Guns and two 12.7 mm guns in addition to four chaff launchers all of which will are likely to be supplied by the Ordnance Factory Board._
The IN wants the first vessel delivered with 36 months of contract signing with one ship following every six months. The RFP is likely to elicit responses from many major shipyards across the world. This procurement move alongside the IN's desire to build two large submarine tenders shows that its auxiliary fleet is coming of age. While the induction of new destroyers and frigates certainly improves the IN's striking power, it is a rapid augmentation of its support fleet that will obviously give it true 'staying power' in the Southern IOR and beyond.

Saurav Jha's Blog : New power projection capabilities sought for the Indian Navy- Fleet Support Ships

@Penguin @sancho @Capt.Popeye Is there any FSS with 40k tonnage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Agent_47 said:


> *New power projection capabilities sought for the Indian Navy- Fleet Support Ships*
> 
> @Penguin @sancho @Capt.Popeye Is there any FSS with 40k tonnage ?


Check this out..
*Algol-class vehicle cargo ship*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

gubbi said:


> Check this out..
> *Algol-class vehicle cargo ship*




Hell, I know those ships, (they were being operated by Sea-Land, when Maersk Line who I worked for then) took over Sea-Land. Too expensive for anybody but the US Treasury to operate......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships
> 
> To further bolster its blue water capabilities, the Indian Navy plans to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships (FSS) that should be capable of transferring all types of stores, ammunition, fuel and personnel to naval units while underway at sea.


Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships - The Hindu

Essentially an AOR is being sought.. The Algol class was intended for use to reinforce US ground troops in the European theatre of operations.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


> Navy to acquire five self-propelled Fleet Support Ships - The Hindu
> 
> Essentially an AOR is being sought.. The Algol class was intended for use to reinforce US ground troops in the European theatre of operations.



The ALGOL class ships are Troop and Material Transport Ships, nothing to do with Fleet Supply/Replenishment.


----------



## Penguin

Capt.Popeye said:


> The ALGOL class ships are Troop and Material Transport Ships, nothing to do with Fleet Supply/Replenishment.


Exactly. The Algol class has nothing to do with the FSS requirement. For one, the Algol class does not fullfil the role of refuelling and resupplying ships at sea. What you are looking for is a ship that replenishes the smaller AORs that operate in direct support of task forces. Thus you establish a logistics 'train', which allows you to operate 'out of area'.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


> Exactly. The Algol class has nothing to do with the FSS requirement. For one, the Algol class does not fullfil the role of refuelling and resupplying ships at sea. What you are looking for is a ship that replenishes the smaller AORs that operate in direct support of task forces. Thus you establish a logistics 'train', which allows you to operate 'out of area'.



Precisely. 
To increase the Fleet(s) operational endurance: and achieve a greater standard of the popular catch-phrase: "Blue-Water Navy".


----------



## Indo-guy

Thirty women to pass out from naval academy - Brahmand.com


*NEW DELHI (PTI):* 30 women cadets will pass out from the Indian Naval Academy in Ezhimala and join the Navy and the Coast Guard.

"The passing out parade of 268 cadets will take place on May 31. Of these cadets, 30 are women trainees and will go on to join the Navy and the Coast Guard," Navy's in-charge for training Rear Admiral SN Ghormade told reporters on Tuesday.

The officer was briefing about the ab initio training in the maritime force.

The newly-built academy was inaugurated couple of years ago during the UPA regime by former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and can house around a thousand cadets.

The academy has also kept 15 reserved seats for foreign cadets from friendly nations such as Sri Lanka, Mauritius, Tanzania and Maldives, to help them in enhancing their capabilities.

Ghormade said the widow of Commander Kuntal Wadhwa, who died in a mishap involving the under-construction INS Kolkata, will also undergo training at the academy where she will have to go through the same process as her male counterparts.

In a special gesture, Navy allowed her to apply for becoming an officer and she has already cleared the Services Selection Board for being eligible to join the maritime force.

Naval academy to get foreign cadets from December - The Times of India


NEW DELHI: The doors of the sprawling new Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala in Kerala will be thrown open to cadets from several friendly countries, especially from the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), later this year.
As the Navy's ongoing endeavour to create an officer-cadre of "high-tech sea warriors", all armed with a B.Tech degree or a MSc (applied electronics) degree at the very least, gets going at the INA, it is moving to induct foreign trainees as well from December 2014 onwards.
Speaking ahead of the passing-out-parade of the third-batch of officers from the INA on May 31, which will include 30 women in a batch of 268 cadets, assistant chief of personnel (HRD) Rear Admiral S N Ghormade said the foreign cadets will come from countries like Maldives, Mauritius, Sri Lanka, Kenya and Tanzania. "Initially, we are looking at a small batch of 15-20 foreign cadets, which will be progressively increased later," he said.
The Navy does train around 900 foreign personnel, both officers and sailors, every year in its different training establishments. But this is the first time the INA - Asia's largest naval academy spread over 2,538 acres -will also help in training them.
The INA is geared towards producing "tech-savvy officers" because of the unprecedented expansion in warship and weapon technology, with state-of-the-art weapon and sensor systems becoming the norm. From an existing annual capacity of 1,180 trainees, INA will begin training almost 2,500 cadets from 2019 onwards.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474167057991221249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


>


That's an IAF Jaguar.


----------



## Indischer

Abingdonboy said:


> That's an IAF Jaguar.



Well, it's a Marine Strike Jaguar. So, cut him some slack.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

nomi007 said:


>





Fcuk you.. How can they do it? Dhruv is truly one of the best machine... Proud of ALH Dhruv,,,



Agent_47 said:


> We still have the same weapon bay




I think its not weapon bay, its Sonar Buoy bay.. It will drop SONAR in open water, The Sonar will read Submarine signal are relay to P8....



Agent_47 said:


> P-8 Poseidon with bay doors open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Abingdonboy said:


> That's an IAF Jaguar.


yes it is fly low


----------



## RPK

A fly past by Chetak helicopters at the passing out parade of 82nd helicopter pilot conversion course held at INS Rajali, Naval Air Station Arakkonam near Chennai today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

^^^ Any helicopter pilot here? Just want to ask - what is that 'bell-like-trill ringing' sound that one hears from the Chetaks ? @Abingdonboy @Windjammer


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dandpatta said:


> ^^^ Any helicopter pilot here? Just want to ask - what is that 'bell-like-trill ringing' sound that one hears from the Chetaks ? @Abingdonboy @Windjammer


Gotta be to do with the engine bro. 



-----------------------------


INAS 322 on the Vikramditya:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IND151

Country’s most potent indigenous warship joins service this month | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dandpatta said:


> ^^^ Any helicopter pilot here? Just want to ask - what is that 'bell-like-trill ringing' sound that one hears from the Chetaks ? @Abingdonboy @Windjammer



That is the high-pitch of the turbine engine; its characteristic of the Chetaks. Compare that sound with other Helos, esp the Bells which are more like 'whup-whup'. Even the Mils sound different. 
The Dhruvs are far more lower pitched in comparison.



Black Widow said:


> I think its not weapon bay, its Sonar Buoy bay.. It will drop SONAR in open water, The Sonar will read Submarine signal are relay to P8....




That is in fact the Weapons Bay with the doors open. The Sonobuoys are launched out of the chutes (circular openings) further aft of the Weapons Bay. Look closely again at the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS Kolkata *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IND151

INS Vikramaditya on operational deployment | idrw.org


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS HANSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> INS HANSA:



Damn, I couldn't see any of them when I was in Goa earlier this year. Saw "just" some Il 38s and Mig 29Ks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Damn, I couldn't see any of them when I was in Goa earlier this year. Saw "just" some Il 38s and Mig 29Ks.


Did you happen to snap a pic of the Ks? (I know it's prohibited but per chance?)


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Did you happen to snap a pic of the Ks? (I know it's prohibited but per chance?)



Sadly no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

P-8I at INS HANSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

PM Modi onboard INS Vikramditya:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*India Proposes $2.25B Tender for ASW Shallow Water Craft*

*NEW DELHI* — *India’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has issued a tender to local shipyards to build 16 shallow water anti-submarine warfare (ASW) vessels, a $2.25 billion program that would mark the first such effort by domestic yards.*

The tender, in the *“Buy and Make India” *category, was issued last week to private sector companies *Larsen & Toubro, ABG Shipyard, Pipavav Defense and Offshore Engineering, and to state-owned Goa Shipyard and Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers.* _*The vessels would replace Russian-made Abhay-class corvettes commissioned in 1989 and 1991.*_

The domestic companies will need to tie up with overseas defense companies to acquire certain critical technologies, officials said.

*“The domestic defense companies have the ability to build the shallow craft but will need to tie up with overseas companies, especially to procure a variety of sonars,”* said a senior Indian Navy official.

An executive of Garden Reach said they are already searching for global partners but would not discuss which shipyards they are contacting.

Shyam Kumar Singh, retired Indian Navy captain, said he is confident domestic shipyards can build the vessels.

“Indian warship building has matured with the shipyards having acquired good capability over the years. So there is no risk as far as shipbuilding is concerned. This is an ASW platform. The main equipment onboard such a ship is the sonar. *There are two sonars on such platforms, namely, hull mounted sonar and the low frequency variable depth sonar. The technology does not exist for such sonars in India and will need to be procured from abroad,” Singh said*.

Under a policy change in 2013, MoD decided to explore all avenues to buy weapons and equipment first from the domestic markets and then, if needed, by direct purchase from overseas. In the case of the shallow craft, officials and analysts said, domestic industry has the ability to build the boats.

Anil Jai Singh, a retired Indian Navy commodore and defense analyst, said, “We have gained enough experience in building large warships over the years. These are going to be small platforms [about 750 tons]. It is also important that the private defense sector becomes competitive and is able to undertake construction of weapon platforms. This is a good project for them to ascend the learning curve in building weapon platforms, including system integration, as it is small and weapon integration would not be too complex.”

*The ASW shallow water crafts will be used for anti-submarine warfare operations in coastal waters, low intensity maritime operations and mine-laying.* *The first Indian Navy official said requirements include the capability for sub-surface surveillance of coastal waters; coordinated anti-submarine warfare operations with aircraft; destruction of sub-surface targets in coastal waters; ability to carry out search and rescue, day and night, in coastal areas; and the ability to engage intruding craft.*

*The ship would be required to operate within 200 nautical miles of the base port.*

*The dimensions of the shallow craft with stealth capabilities include a draft not exceeding 2.7 meters in fully laden condition without the sonar dome. The vessel should have a speed of not less than 25 knots fully loaded and be able to carry at least seven officers and more than 50 sailors.*

_The vessels will be connected with the Navy’s network-centric warfare system, which will also be linked with other ASW assets, including airborne manned and unmanned platforms, the Navy official said. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Penguin














What do you think about incorporating the upcoming SR-SAM with the newest ships? Having a layers of defense with LR-SAM, SR-SAM, and AK.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Penguin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about incorporating the upcoming SR-SAM with the newest ships? Having a layers of defense with LR-SAM, SR-SAM, and AK.


AK-630 is on its way out as the IN's standard gun-based CIWS.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> AK-630 is on its way out as the IN's standard gun-based CIWS.




Oh yeah. What are you expecting?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Oh yeah. What are you expecting?


Who knows? The IN has floated a RFI for such:

Indian Navy issues RFI for CIWS


Initially for the P-15Bs, P-17As and IAC-1 but naturally the winning system will become the standard for all frontline IN ships as the AK-630 has become.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041




----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

HRK said:


> “Indian warship building has matured with the shipyards having acquired good capability over the years. So there is no risk as far as shipbuilding is concerned. This is an ASW platform. The main equipment onboard such a ship is the sonar. *There are two sonars on such platforms, namely, hull mounted sonar and the low frequency variable depth sonar. The technology does not exist for such sonars in India and will need to be procured from abroad,” Singh said*.




Poor journalism in the part quoted.
Hull mounted Sonars are being built in India for quite some time and now are well into the 2nd generation in design of both HUMSA and APSOH. As a matter of fact the APSOH units have got installed even in the Kilo class upgrades and on the Akula as well. There is'nt even any JV for these.
So far as the VDS is concerned; the existing ones on the Brahmaputra, Delhi, Shivaliks in service are all Indian made under JV/TOT transfer from Thales to BEL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

Location : Joint Base Pearl Harbor Hickam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IND151

Centre set to approve Rs 19,000 crore for Phase-II and III Construction of INS Vikrant | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

INS Sahyadri sets out from Pearl Harbour to take part in the sea phase of RIMPAC-2014 -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IND151

INS Kolkata handed over to Navy | idrw.org


----------



## Gessler

Some older pics of Shivalik-class FFGs during a visit to China -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent_47

The destroyer Ranvijai is moored during the welcoming ceremony for the Indian Navy’s warships. The ships include the Ranvijai, the Shivalik frigate and the Shakti, supply vessel, which have sailed to Vladivostok for the INDRA-2014 joint naval exercises. Source: Vitaliy Ankov / RIA Novosti


----------



## Penguin

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Penguin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about incorporating the upcoming SR-SAM with the newest ships? Having a layers of defense with LR-SAM, SR-SAM, and AK.


Layered defences are preferred. Whether this missile will materialize (and timely)?!?!


----------



## Gessler

Some pictures of Pipavav Shipyard's fabrication units -



















































More coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gessler

Pipavav Dry docks -































Now this is called a real shipyard. Not those crappy state-run crackhouses that look more like scrapyards and
take decades to deliver each vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## acetophenol

Gessler said:


> Pipavav Dry docks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is called a real shipyard. Not those crappy state-run crackhouses that look more like scrapyards and
> take decades to deliver each vessel.



Only rarely one come across Indian establishments where the workers where overalls,helmets and other gears properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

Gessler said:


> Pipavav Dry docks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is called a real shipyard. Not those crappy state-run crackhouses that look more like scrapyards and
> take decades to deliver each vessel.


man this is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better then any state run small clumsy shipyard evey staterun and private like L&T should have like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Gessler Pipavav and L&T's Kattupalli are the future, although MDL is no pushover after its modernization either. The issue is not primarily with the yards (in relative terms, of course introduction of modular construction and fab processes was a must and is being undertake, other than that some union issues are there) but with the fitment since we don't produce a lot of what we fit into these ships (and procurement being so slow and filled with fu#kery, tender processes, fresh tenders for even the smallest of batches) and that ends up costing us so much time, case in point the Kolkatas where pictures back from 09 and 10 show that the yard had done its primary job of building the ship (hull and superstructure etc.) quite quickly but then a mountain of delays (from propulsion to sensors) got us down.

On topic though, the private yards need more orders and scope for building up in-house design expertise (rather than working on imported designs or even just sticking to NDB's stuff).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Dillinger said:


> @Gessler Pipavav and L&T's Kattupalli are the future, although MDL is no pushover after its modernization either. The issue is not primarily with the yards (in relative terms, of course introduction of modular construction and fab processes was a must and is being undertake, other than that some union issues are there) but with the fitment since we don't produce a lot of what we fit into these ships (and procurement being so slow and filled with fu#kery, tender processes, fresh tenders for even the smallest of batches) and that ends up costing us so much time, case in point the Kolkatas where pictures back from 09 and 10 show that the yard had done its primary job of building the ship (hull and superstructure etc.) quite quickly but then a mountain of delays (from propulsion to sensors) got us down.
> 
> On topic though, the private yards need more orders and scope for building up in-house design expertise (rather than working on imported designs or even just sticking to NDB's stuff).



...and work shifts! Don't forget the work shifts! State-run yards have 2 shifts a day I think while private ones often have
3 shifts a day, plus from what I've learnt from PSG, the workers at the state-run yards often don't start the real work until late
into the shift so as to cross the shift line and claim overtime!

Such nonsense isn't allowed to happen in the private yards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> ...and work shifts! Don't forget the work shifts! State-run yards have 2 shifts a day I think while private ones often have
> 3 shifts a day, plus from what I've learnt from PSG, the workers at the state-run yards often don't start the real work until late
> into the shift so as to cross the shift line and claim overtime!
> 
> Such nonsense isn't allowed to happen in the private yards.


I can't believe much Mr PSG has to say to be honest @Gessler but I always appreciate your posts and contributions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> man this is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better then any state run small clumsy shipyard evey staterun and private like L&T should have like this...

















L&T is ready to go as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&T is ready to go as well.


i kw about L&Ts shipyard i am saying all state-run and private should have same
just see the space and size difference between state run and private its really pathetic


----------



## Dillinger

@Penguin Do you think there would be an advantage in opting for options such as the Nulka CM system? It appears to have a very small footprint, by the looks of the MK 137 MOD 7 launcher, probably minimal or no below deck penetration, and some winning attributes. Would it be worth it? What can it add to a layered AAW/self protection suite of a vessel?


----------



## Penguin

A variety of Nulka launchers are in service

Below the red kangaroo
http://img.***************/pictures/data/4517/medium/HMAS_Melbourne_FFG05_chaff_deck_and_Nulka.jpg 






























Yep, thats a quad pack for mk41 and a Nulka/SRBOC combination

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Penguin said:


> A variety of Nulka launchers are in service
> 
> Below the red kangaroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats a quad pack for mk41 and a Nulka/SRBOC combination



What possible benefit could we accrue for opting for such systems, any details as to how they'd be used in combat?


----------



## Penguin

They are decoys, they add another layer in anti-ship missile defence.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Penguin said:


> They are decoys, they add another layer in anti-ship missile defence.



Wont the decoys confuse your own point defence systems? Is that possible? And if yes, what discipline is followed to avoid it?


----------



## Agent_47

*New power projection capabilities sought for the Indian Navy- Fleet Support Ships*
In a signal that the Indian Navy (IN) is looking to push further into the Southern Indian Ocean Region (IOR) besides being ready to operate for reasonable lengths of time even in areas such as the Mediterranean and the South China Sea (SCS), the service sent out request for proposals (RFPs) in April 2013 for the construction of five new fleet support ships (FSS). These new ships are to be procured under the 'buy global' category of the defence procurement procedure (DPP). The specifications laid out by the IN suggest that it is looking for serious underway replenishment capability from these ships which will have roles and capability beyond the standard fleet tankers of yesteryear. The decision to 'buy global' has apparently been guided by the fact that Indian defence shipyards are already overloaded and the ships are required on a priority basis. Indeed, any quick forward movement on this tender under Narendra Modi's dispensation may be indicative of the role the new Indian government intends to play in the Indo-Pacific.
The request for information (RFI) sent out in 2011 for these ships itself clearly spells out that the functions for the FSS include:
(a) Transfer FOLs to all Naval Surface units while underway at sea, using the abeam and stern transfer methods.
(b) Transfer all types of Stores, Victuals and Personnel to naval units, while underway at sea.

Thus beyond the role of fuelling at sea (FAS) which involves delivering fluids such as low speed and high speed diesel (LSHSD), aviation fuel (AVCAT), fresh water and feed water these ships will also perform tasks typically carried out by combat store ships and ammunition ships by being able to deliver a variety of solid cargoes to serve as true replenishment at sea (RAS) vessels. As such the RFI calls for each ship to have a heavy Jackstay rig for transfer of a loads up to 2 tons ( which incidentally is quite standard for RAS ships) and specifies that a cargo drop reel (CDR) be provided for the heavy Jackstay. The ships will also have light Jackstay rigs on either side and these will be fitted with auto tension winches to transfer loads up to 250 kg. Furthermore, each ship will also have dedicated cargo lifts for cargo spare gear, ammunition and stores.

While the above refers to connected replenishment, the FSS naturally also has to be capable of vertical replenishment. This is accomplished by the use of a multi-role helicopter that the ship has to be designed to carry and operate. As per the RFI, the FSS should be capable of staging through helicopters with max take-off weight (MTOW) of up to 16 tons. It must also use a helicopter traversing system to secure and manoeuvre the helicopter from the landing area to the hangar in all weather conditions for which the ship is designed.

Now the projected size of these ships will make them only slightly smaller than the INS Vikramaditya which recently became fully operational with its complement of Mig-29ks. With an overall length of 200 m, a beam of about 25 m and and full load displacement of 40000 tonnes, the FSS will easily count among the IN's biggest ships. These FSSs will thus be more than 10000 tonnes larger than India's latest fleet tankers of the Deepak Class. Interestingly the RFI also says that the draught of these ships should not exceed 10m thereby rendering them easily capable of traversing the Suez Canal and even shallower navigable channels.

The relatively large size of the FSS should allow it to hold at a minimum 20,000 tons of LSHSD, 2500 tons of AVCAT, 1000 tons of Fresh water and 1400 tons of Feed water. Commensurately, the FSS according to the RFI must be able to perform a 60 day mission with the latent capability to operate for an extended mission on requirement. And the designed minimum endurance of the ship needs to be as follows (with 25 percent balance fuel left on board)-

(a) 12,000 nautical miles at 16 knots.

(b) 9,000 nautical miles at 20 knots.

The IN also wants these ships to have a high degree of automation and make do with a complement of about 190 with 24 officers. The RFI specifies that the IN is looking for "automation in hotel/domestic services, ship's husbandry, maintenance, logistics and management service is to be maximised." Power automation is also a requirement. Basically an Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS), is to be provided, capable of controlling and monitoring main propulsion system components, DAs, auxiliaries and ship systems including damage control systems.

Further in keeping with a contemporary integrated deck environment the ship will also have to host an advance composite communication system (ACCS) fusing together all external and internal communication equipment in all modes (voice, video, IP based data) and will be of commercial off the shelf (COTS) technology grade. The ACCS will consist of two L-band radars, one E/F band radar,one log, and two echo sounders. These ships will naturally be compatible with the IN's maritime domain awareness (MDA) network.

The on-board communication equipment will probably have several indigenous contributions that would help the primary contractor discharge mandatory offset requirements. Military grade indigenous content could be in the form electronic support measures (ESM) and communications intelligence (COMINT) equipment.

The fact that the IN is looking to acquire high end capability through the FSS program can also be gauged by the level of RAS capabilities sought. A RAS speed of 12-16 knots is specified in the RFI which is pretty much in keeping with the highest international standards. The FSS clearly cannot be like a sluggish auxiliary of old and must maintain a speed of 'not less than 20 knots of maximum continuous speed, at ambient temperatures of up to 40 degrees celsius, in fully laden condition up to Sea State 3 and while less than six months out of dock. It should also be capable of an economical speed of 15 knots. Minimum transfer rates for the FAS function will be as follows - 2400 tonnes per hour (TPH) for LSHSD, 1200 TPH for AVCAT, 750 TPH for both fresh water and feed water.

Clearly the FSS will keep pace with the IN's principal surface combatants and achieve underway replenishment even in trying circumstances. To facilitate this, the FSS's propulsion setup has to be of relevant capability. The IN wants these ships to have combined diesel and diesel propulsion (CODAD) in a single shaft configuration with controllable pitch propellers (CPP). The FSS must have bow thrusters commensurate with the size/ tonnage. The design will naturally be optimized keeping in mind overall power supply requirements that will be met through shaft generators and diesel generators of adequate capacity and required redundancy. Suitably rated emergency diesel backups must be located appropriately and should have double line shafting with CPP.

The requirements laid out in the RFI at some level show that the IN is also confident of the seamanship standards in its ranks and wants ships that can help it leverage those. The sea-worthiness requirements for the FSS which is expected to serve for at least three decades underlines the same. As per the RFI, the FSS:

(a) Should be sea-worthy up to Sea State 8.

(b) Should be capable of operating helicopter in Sea State 5 on favourable headings.

(c) The combat systems should be operable up to Sea State 5.

(d) Should be able to survive on the best heading up to Sea State 9.

(e) Should be seaworthy after discharging all fuel and stores onboard.

(f) Should possess ballast capability.

(g) Should be capable of carrying out RAS up to sea state 5.

(h) The ship should meet all stability criteria as stipulated in NES 109.

Naturally good sea-keeping will require maintaining high construction standards. The main hull would be constructed of all welded steel DMR 249A or equivalent. Modern polymer paints approved by IHQ MoD (N) are to be used throughout the ship. The ship is to be built in accordance with IRS Classification Society Standards which includes conforming to an amendment to MARPOL regulations (the International Convention for the Prevention of Pollution from Ships 1973 and the Protocol of 1978) that requires tankers to be double hulled. The FSS will also have active anti-corrosion and anti-fouling measures.

The FSS's weapon systems will have high indigenous content. For instance, The RFI explicitly calls for the fitment of an 'indigenous Advanced Torpedo Defence System (ATDS)' which could be the DRDO developed Mareech. One Expendable Conductivity Depth Temperature Profile launcher is also to be fitted in the aft section, besides a store for holding ammunition. The ship will also be fitted with two 30 mm Guns and two 12.7 mm guns in addition to four chaff launchers all of which will are likely to be supplied by the Ordnance Factory Board.

The IN wants the first vessel delivered with 36 months of contract signing with one ship following every six months. The RFP is likely to elicit responses from many major shipyards across the world. This procurement move alongside the IN's desire to build two large submarine tenders shows that its auxiliary fleet is coming of age. While the induction of new destroyers and frigates certainly improves the IN's striking power, it is a rapid augmentation of its support fleet that will obviously give it true 'staying power' in the Southern IOR and beyond.

Saurav Jha's Blog : New power projection capabilities sought for the Indian Navy- Fleet Support Ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

notsuperstitious said:


> Wont the decoys confuse your own point defence systems? Is that possible? And if yes, what discipline is followed to avoid it?






> After launch, the Nulka decoy radiates a large, ship-like radar cross section while flying a trajectory that lures ASMs away from their intended targets.


The US Navy -- Fact File: MK 53 - Decoy Launching System (Nulka)
MK-53 Nulka Decoy System
Products - BAE Systems



> The system is effective over a full 360 degrees around the defended ship. The Aerojet Rocketdyne rocket motor launches the decoy payload and hovers it away from the ship where it simulates a radar return from a large ship overlapping the “target" signal. The decoy provides a larger, more attractive target to the anti-ship missile as it moves slowly away from the ship, thus defeating the threat.


MK-53 NULKA Decoy Launching System | Aerojet Rocketdyne

Those ship point defences are geared towards air targets, not surface (ship) targets. You wouldn't normally confuse an air target with e.g. another ship in your group either. Hence, no problem.

ps: which is not to say point air defences can't do damage to ships.
See e.g.
U.S. Missiles Hit Turkish Ship, Killing 5 - New York Times
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCG_Muavenet_(DM_357)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

INS Delhi on the ship-lift facility at the Naval Ship Repair Yard at INS Kadamba (Karwar), where also the
Vikramaditya CBG is to be based.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492251414639284224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492251069947199488

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491188166884220928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491223492134596608
@Dillinger @sancho interesting that a "desi" MF-STAR is supposedly in the works, I am sceptical but interesting non the less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@gambit @Penguin Dunnow if you can answer this, or maybe you know someone who can. 

In the below statement (in quotes) does the missile pull 72Gs of lateral acceleration or does it pull 12Gs of lateral acceleration. 

IF its 12 then under what conditions is the missile pulling the 60Gs, as in what's the difference between the 60Gs and the 12 Lat. acceleration Gs? 

Apologies for the amateur wording.



> The company says the ASTER 30 can pull up to 60 G plus an additional 12 G lateral acceleration


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491188166884220928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491223492134596608
> @Dillinger @sancho interesting that a "desi" MF-STAR is supposedly in the works, I am sceptical but interesting non the less.



Does Aster-30 have dual-pulse motor?

An indigenous AESA MFR does make sense...considering they've already built AEW radars of the AESA type.


----------



## Dillinger

The A-5 said:


> Does Aster-30 have dual-pulse motor?
> 
> An indigenous AESA MFR does make sense...considering they've already built AEW radars of the AESA type.



Any development is good, but I'm just not feeling it. 

Dunno what corroborating source the twitter fellow can provide.


----------



## gambit

Dillinger said:


> @gambit @Penguin Dunnow if you can answer this, or maybe you know someone who can.
> 
> In the below statement (in quotes) does the missile pull 72Gs of lateral acceleration or does it pull 12Gs of lateral acceleration.
> 
> IF its 12 then under what conditions is the missile pulling the 60Gs, as in what's the difference between the 60Gs and the 12 Lat. acceleration Gs?
> 
> Apologies for the amateur wording.


In physics, acceleration is a change in velocity.

Here is the deal...

Aster 30 SAMP/T – Surface-to-Air Missile Platform / Terrain - Army Technology


> The missile uses *'pilotage en force'* (PIF) fine-controlled side thrust exhaust for manoeuvrability...


The highlighted mean steerage are done by thrust (force), as in having lateral rockets firing to effect heading changes, and that this can be up to 12g. This have nothing to do with aerodynamic exploitation, as in a deflector in the airstream like how most aircrafts does it. If the missile want to change heading, a side firing rocket make the change and can be up to 12g rate of change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

gambit said:


> In physics, acceleration is a change in velocity.
> 
> Here is the deal...
> 
> Aster 30 SAMP/T – Surface-to-Air Missile Platform / Terrain - Army Technology
> 
> The highlighted mean steerage are done by thrust (force), as in having lateral rockets firing to effect heading changes, and that this can be up to 12g. This have nothing to do with aerodynamic exploitation, as in a deflector in the airstream like how most aircrafts does it. If the missile want to change heading, a side firing rocket make the change and can be up to 12g rate of change.



So basically the 60g comes from generic acceleration (forward mostly) and the 12g is for the attitude thrusters for lateral acceleration.

This is a bit odd, we rate our AAD missile at 7-8g maximum for lateral acceleration, the Aster is rated by the MBDA at 12g, but the Israelis claim that their Barak-8 (even the ER with the additional booster and greater speed) will and does rate 80g of lateral acceleration (yes, specifically lateral), what did they do, create it with Moses's rod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Dillinger said:


> So basically the 60g comes from generic acceleration (forward mostly) and the 12g is for the attitude thrusters for lateral acceleration.
> 
> This is a bit odd, we rate our AAD missile at 7-8g maximum for lateral acceleration, the Aster is rated by the MBDA at 12g, but the Israelis claim that their Barak-8 (even the ER with the additional booster and greater speed) will and does *rate 80g of lateral acceleration (yes, specifically lateral)*, what did they do, create it with Moses's rod?


If aerodynamic exploitation is used, aka deflector fins, then rate of acceleration depends on flight control surface area and rate of deflection.

This combination is well known, even among amateur aerodynamicists...

Flight Tips and Setup Secrets for 3D Aerobatics - Model Airplane News


> The combination of these large surface areas and deflections allows you to control the airplane...


----------



## Dillinger

gambit said:


> If aerodynamic exploitation is used, aka deflector fins, then rate of acceleration depends on flight control surface area and rate of deflection.
> 
> This combination is well known, even among amateur aerodynamicists...
> 
> Flight Tips and Setup Secrets for 3D Aerobatics - Model Airplane News



Yes BUT WHY? when MBDA swears by the Aster with a 12g lateral acceleration what was the reason for something like the Barak-8 (I mean 80g seems exorbitant, in fact I had a nice talk with folks from the IWI and they said they were happy to trade range and speed in the design for said figure)?


----------



## gambit

Dillinger said:


> Yes BUT WHY? when MBDA swears by the Aster with a 12g lateral acceleration what was the reason for something like the Barak-8 (I mean 80g seems exorbitant, in fact I had a nice talk with folks from the IWI and they said they were happy to trade range and speed in the design for said figure)?


Depends on the philosophy of design and intention, specifically what kind of targets are you going after.

These are *SOME* of the target factors at the philosophical level:

- Aircrafts are highly unpredictable in their behaviors. Unpredictability does not equate to maneuverability. It simply means the missile have no way of knowing with any degree of certainty what the target is going to do next. Fighter aircrafts are the most difficult for any missile designer because a fighter aircraft have high maneuverability and is unpredictable in its behavior.

- Ballistic missiles have low maneuverability and are quite predictable in their behaviors.

- Helos have high maneuverability and are unpredictable in their behaviors but because they often operate at altitudes below 1000 meters, they have high Z axis constraints, meaning how much up/down they can go and the rate of that change, thereby limiting how unpredictable they can be.

- Ships have the lowest maneuverability quotient and have the most predictable behaviors. Same as with tanks or any other target types limited to 2D space.

So let us take ballistic missiles as targets for now...

A ballistic missile operate in 3D space but by virtues of its own philosophical design based on its own targeting philosophy, its x-y translation capability is quite limited by design. Its targets are practically fixed ground locations so why should it bother to maneuver other than to compensate for atmospheric interference ? Once launched, its flight behaviors are pretty much mathematically fixed. Its own body -- a mostly empty tube -- also limits its maneuverability.

If you are going to design an interceptor against ballistic missiles, ask when are you going to launch this interceptor and where.

If the interceptor is going to be launched in line-of-sight situations, as in the interceptor can 'see' the target -- the ballistic missile -- within its own sensor view, you would want an immediate orientation capability to your interceptor, as in if the sensor says the target is x-y degrees from boresight (center), the interceptor must reorient as fast as possible. In this situation, you want a high G capable flight controls system for your interceptor. High G as in double digits. You want your interceptor to acquire initial target resolutions as soon as possible so it can begin to calculate where the target is going to be based upon the target's own design philosophy. Against an ascending ballistic missile, those calculations are not going to be complex.

If the interceptor is going to be launched in non LOS situations, there is less to no need at all for a high G capable flight control system. You do want your interceptor to arrive at the ballistic missile launch point as soon as possible, of course. So you would give it high acceleration and cruise speed capability. You would want a wide area view for your sensor or combination of sensors. For example, wide area view staring IR sensor for initial target acquisition, then pencil beam radar for constant target focus and trajectory prediction. By the time the interceptor arrive at the ballistic missile launch point, that ballistic missile will most likely be at altitude and/or in its course correction arc, aka 'gravity turn', which is gradual, making trajectory prediction simple. There is no need for a high G capable flight control system here.

But you do not have the luxury of designing so specific an interceptor, one for LOS situations and one for non. Your customer specified portability to compensate for either situation. What if the interceptor is launched from a non LOS situation but acquire the target in only a few seconds ? How quickly do you want your interceptor to reorient itself ? What kind of flight control systems available ? The more capable, the higher the cost, and most likely more physically complex, which will demand more volume space in your interceptor. If your customer specified that he will never be able to get into an LOS situation, then your design task will be much easier, correct ? For a customer like the US military, what are the odds of that request ?

Now you must determine what kind of navigation-guidance laws for your interceptor, for example...

Proportional navigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Proportional navigation* (also known as *PN* or *Pro-Nav*) is a guidance law (analogous to proportional control) used in some form or another by most homing air target missiles.[1] It is based on the fact that two vehicles are on a collision course when their direct Line-of-Sight does not change direction. PN dictates that the missile velocity vector should rotate at a rate proportional to the rotation rate of the line of sight (Line-Of-Sight rate or LOS-rate), and in the same direction.


Anti-radiation missiles have beamrider navigation laws. First generation air-air missiles have simple Pure Pursuit laws, which demands only tail chase situations.

This gent seems to know a lot about missile guidance laws...

http://in.linkedin.com/pub/gaurav-sharma/27/601/a51


> Missile Guidance and Control"
> Project deals with the preparation of preparing a model and then writing code for guiding missile to the target. Specifically proportional navigation law is chosen out of the four commonly known laws ie. Velocity pursuit law, proportional navigation, command to line of sight & beam riding to guide the missile. The commanded acceleration of the missile was found out on the basis of this law and the simulations are performed on 3 degrees of freedom model & 6 degrees of freedom missile model.


If your targets are going to be the 2D type, as in ships and land vehicles, then the only z axis consideration you need is going to be for the interceptor itself, as in its orientation to the target, not if the target is going to change its own altitude. Ships and tanks do not fly. This will greatly simplify your navigation-guidance laws.

What kind of flight control system you chose directly affects what kind of laws you can install, which in turns will affect your interceptor's capability.

Aerodynamic exploitation give higher feedback as to what the flight control surfaces are doing than rocket thrust to make heading changes. Higher feedbacks means more precision in interceptor orientation towards targets, whether that target is a ballistic missile or a fighter aircraft. For the Aster using rocket thrust, I guess any feedback are going to be in the form of rate of fuel burn during that heading change to be correlated by accelerometer readings. That is a rather primitive system, in my opinion. I prefer direct mechanical feedback from the flight control surfaces themselves, via transducers at those surfaces, and correlated by accelerometer readings. On the other hand, if the interceptor is going to be used in distances of less than 150 km and with the speed of the interceptor itself, the feedback precision preferable in mechanical flight control systems are less or not needed at all. But then I know of no air-air missile uses lateral rocket thrusts to make heading changes against highly maneuverable and unpredictable targets like a fighter aircraft.

Another consideration is sensor capabilities. The higher the sophistication level of the sensor package, the greater the need for precision in everything else, from Propulsion to Flight Controls to Navigation-Guidance laws. The higher the precision and integration of these sub-systems, the less the need for an explosive warhead, which reduces weight and in aviation weight is a penalty. If your target type is 2D, as in ships and tanks, then you have to deal with ground clutter, IR or radar, which may give false z axis readings about the targets. So now may be your navigation-guidance laws are not so simple as previously thought because what if your sensor correct itself to give a new target location that have a new z (elevation) coordinate, now your navigation-guidance laws must recalculate to compensate as if your interceptor is going after a fighter aircraft instead of a tank because that tank just have a 10 meters elevation difference in a few micro-seconds of interceptor flight.

What I gave is just a small taste of what are needed to design an interceptor. This is why designing these weapons systems literally take years of constant hard work and budgeting maneuverings. While one company is busy working on a design under a set of philosophical constraints, another company in another country that may be hostile to your own is working on a different interceptor design with newer technology that widen those philosophical constraints. You probably do not know of those advantages. Or may be while you are well into the R/D process and entering production, you became aware of the newer technologies. Now what ? The contracts are already signed and the military establishment is already making changes to its own defense doctrines based upon your product -- as you claimed whatever it does. You claimed your missile can do collision course intercept so now your country's air force is going to tell its pilots that they can do collision course dogfights. If you failed or if the other guy's missiles are better, your country's pilots are going to die based upon your words and work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Under Water launch





@sancho @sanddy @@[USER=159502]KalaGhoda[/USER]
@Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KalaGhoda

thumbs up !


----------



## Storm Force

At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.

The indians will have seven in total by 2020 

Amazing vedio 






I wany to ask how best do Pakistan answer this MASSIVE NEW THREAT







The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .

It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard

Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.

India won the arms race. Pakistan lost. :,(

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.



Babur isn't an anti ship cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Screambowl

Icewolf said:


> We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.
> 
> India won the arms race. Pakistan lost. :,(



and how are you supposed to launch it from main land, well the earth is curve and radar does not read beyond a range in sea. And IN will shoot down any AWACS within 100 kms in case of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VelocuR

Useless thread by OP again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Storm Force

Useless how 

It's a major threat to pak navy.

It's not a illusion.

And it's a good debate..

Are you uncomfortable talking about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Submarines and large numbers of anti-ship cruise missiles are the traditional answer to an asymmetric naval conflict.

Even the threat of a single submarine can pose an unacceptable risk to a surface fleet if its location is unknown.

That's why China has over 70 submarines, including 10 nuclear ones. As well as thousands of anti-ship cruise missiles. Many of which can be fired from submarines, using hit and run tactics over large distances.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Armstrong

More Subs are the answer....if the Economy picks up pre 2020 we might see some Chinese Subs in the PN !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> More Subs are the answer....if the Economy picks up pre 2020 we might see some Chinese Subs in the PN !



More ships actually, and more coastal batteries, and more subs. Trying to bridge the gap in an uni-dimensional manner is inadvisable.

Didn't really grasp the purpose of the thread.

Also, folks, the babur is a LACM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.

I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rockstar08

Armstrong said:


> More Subs are the answer....if the Economy picks up pre 2020 we might see some Chinese Subs in the PN !



Pakistan is close to the deal of 6 Subs , unknown type ... 
more subs with AIP can easily tackle this so called big threat ...
and if order to give a punch to PN i would like to see Type54a on 10 year lease from China .... 
plus more type22 and OHP with genisis upgrade will be enough to break any blocked ..
dont forget in any war scenario Pakistan will be on defensive stand , so our Anti ship defense system will make sure india ship will not come close to our land ... plus with different kind of anti ships and carrier killer missiles of jf or mirage .. it wont be a headache for PN ..
all we need a good sub force with AIP and capable of launching CMs ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

gslv mk3 said:


> Babur isn't an anti ship cruise missile



Pakistan Navy making a anti ship version


----------



## Armstrong

Dillinger said:


> More ships actually, and more coastal batteries, and more subs. Trying to bridge the gap in an uni-dimensional manner is inadvisable.



I dunno...if it were up to me I'd go for more F-22Ps in a triumvirate configuration - one is which is primarily (not solely) Air-Defense oriented, another which is primarily Anti-Sub oriented & the last which is Anti-Ship/Surface oriented & have them operate in a pack of 3 with each complementing the others. Maybe try to get an upwards of 15 of them by 2020. 

In the meantime bringing the Subs to a total of 10 from the 3+2 by 2030 might be a good idea ! 

Were it up to me I'd slash the Army's budget slightly, slash some non-essential Government spending & introduce general austerity all round to finance them ! 



Dillinger said:


> Also, folks, the babur is a LACM.



I hear that the Babur is being configured for a Sub-firing mode as well or so the talk on this forum (by some respectable members) is !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.
> 
> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....



Not just any tub.... 1 billion dollar tubs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> I dunno...if it were up to me I'd go for more F-22Ps in a triumvirate configuration - one is which is primarily (not solely) Air-Defense oriented, another which is primarily Anti-Sub oriented & the last which is Anti-Ship/Surface oriented & have them operate in a pack of 3 with each complementing the others. Maybe try to get an upwards of 15 of them by 2020.
> 
> In the meantime bringing the Subs to a total of 10 from the 3+2 by 2030 might be a good idea !
> 
> Were it up to me I'd slash the Army's budget slightly, slash some non-essential Government spending & introduce general austerity all round to finance them !
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that the Babur is being configured for a Sub-firing mode as well or so the talk on this forum (by some respectable members) is !



There is no existing submarine on offer to Pakistan that has a VLS plug in available, so the Babur will have to be configured for firing from the torp tubes, not impossible and can be achieved, the testing infra might be a challenge..we had to design undersea pontoons to conduct underwater launch tests for our SLBMs. Either way, its a LACM whether its launched from a ship or a sub, not an AShM.

Three more Oliver's are on their way to the PN in this decade, the 22s on the other hand lack real estate for any heavy carriage, the Olivers are actually better after their upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.
> 
> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....


--
you can have shot with bow and arrow or
with $ of sniper rifels 
its depends on guy who is firing and to whom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Screambowl said:


> and how are you supposed to launch it from main land, well the earth is curve and radar does not read beyond a range in sea. And IN will shoot down any AWACS within 100 kms in case of war.


Answer will be a Raad Air to Surface missile having range of around 500 KM.

Danish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Storm Force said:


> At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.
> 
> The indians will have seven in total by 2020
> 
> Amazing vedio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wany to ask how best do Pakistan answer this MASSIVE NEW THREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .
> 
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> 
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets


--
why its most lethal ?


----------



## SrNair

INS kolkata ,INS kochi and INS Chennai are based on Project 15 A .Following Project 15B is quite advanced than PR 15A hence more capable than kolkata .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Dillinger said:


> There is no existing submarine on offer to Pakistan that has a VLS plug in available, so the Babur will have to be configured for firing from the torp tubes, not impossible and can be achieved, the testing infra might be a challenge..we had to design undersea pontoons to conduct underwater launch tests for our SLBMs. Either way, its a LACM whether its launched from a ship or a sub, not an AShM.
> 
> Three more Oliver's are on their way to the PN in this decade, the 22s on the other hand lack real estate for any heavy carriage, the Olivers are actually better after their upgrades.



I dunno @The Deterrent would be a better person to talk about the Babur being configured to be fired from the Subs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

sreekumar said:


> INS kolkata ,INS kochi and INS Chennai are based on Project 15 A .Following Project 15B is quite advanced than PR 15A hence more capable than kolkata .



anything special about this project 15 A ?


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> I dunno @The Deterrent would be a better person to talk about the Babur being configured to be fired from the Subs !



Israelis are happy with firing torp launch configured munitions, don't see why Pakistan would not appreciate it.


----------



## rockstar08

Armstrong said:


> I dunno @The Deterrent would be a better person to talk about the Babur being configured to be fired from the Subs !



its in rumors since i joined this forums

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

@Oscar I have forgotten the particular configuration of the Olivers in service with the PN. Care to elucidate?


----------



## JonAsad

A single sub could sink it-


----------



## Juggernautjatt

PN only can give some fight to Kolkata class destroyer with their Agosta Subs as our ships are without Advanced Towed Array Sonar (ATAS),, a sensor crucial for detecting submarines in warm, shallow waters like those of the Arabian Sea.
But Indian Navy has a big advantage numerical superiority of vessels & options for PN are very limited.


----------



## Dillinger

@Storm Force 32 LR-SAM, not 72, configured for 8 cell VLUs, 2 VLUs on the fore-deck aft of the 16 cell VLU for the AShMs and 2 8 cells VLUs aft of the stack behind the RAWL-02 VSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## elitepilot09

Screambowl said:


> and how are you supposed to launch it from main land, *well the earth is curve and radar does not read beyond a range in sea.* And IN will shoot down any AWACS within 100 kms in case of war.



4000+ posts and you write this absolutely bogus shitty sentence? Ever heard of INS guidance? Or perhaps GPS? And exactly whose AWACS is going <100km to a naval vessel armed with LR SAMs?

As for OP, you really ought to know better than this. Reported for useless war-mongering and instigating nonsensical arguments.


----------



## Echo_419

Storm Force said:


> At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.
> 
> The indians will have seven in total by 2020
> 
> Amazing vedio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wany to ask how best do Pakistan answer this MASSIVE NEW THREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .
> 
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> 
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets



Building more Subs,more Anti Ship Missiles & more coastal batteries seems a good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Storm Force said:


> Useless how
> 
> It's a major threat to pak navy.
> 
> It's not a illusion.
> 
> And it's a good debate..
> 
> Are you uncomfortable talking about it


Wow 
So afraid of Pak that u came up with a so called Battle monster solely for Pakistan?


----------



## IceCold

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.
> 
> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....



With all due respect sir, if this was the case, countries like US had not developed powerful navies but rather just invested more in anti-ship missiles and the same had been true for air-force, invest more in sams and less on air crafts but history has proven on the contrary. There is no counter to an effective conventional air force and the same stands true for navy.

Anti-ship missiles are effective, but that does not negate the effectiveness of a conventional navy. Not to forget that these billion dollar ships also have the means to neutralize the threats from anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bossman

Storm Force said:


> At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.
> 
> The indians will have seven in total by 2020
> 
> Amazing vedio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wany to ask how best do Pakistan answer this MASSIVE NEW THREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .
> 
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> 
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets


 
Very easy solution, a preemptive missile strike at the docks. Same solution to their much touted Flankers. They will not have an airbase to go back to if they ever attack Pakistan. India always had superior weapons but a we are still a pain in their a$$.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Dillinger said:


> @Storm Force 32 LR-SAM, not 72, configured for 8 cell VLUs, 2 VLUs on the fore-deck aft of the 16 cell VLU for the AShMs and 2 8 cells VLUs aft of the stack behind the RAWL-02 VSR.


32 ya 64 LR-SAM?? Check once more bro..


----------



## Dillinger

Lil Mathew said:


> 32 ya 64 LR-SAM?? Check once more bro..



32, no need to check, a good number too, even the ABs roll with 32 SM-2s (albeit they also carry a mother load of TLAMs).


----------



## SQ8

Dillinger said:


> @Oscar I have forgotten the particular configuration of the Olivers in service with the PN. Care to elucidate?



Essentially Oliver had his anti-air ability castrated. The rest is pretty standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Essentially Oliver had his anti-air ability castrated. The rest is pretty standard.



So the OHPs are more like you; neither has missiles to get the job done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

IceCold said:


> With all due respect sir, if this was the case, countries like US had not developed powerful navies but rather just invested more in anti-ship missiles and the same had been true for air-force, invest more in sams and less on air crafts but history has proven on the contrary. There is no counter to an effective conventional air force and the same stands true for navy.
> 
> Anti-ship missiles are effective, but that does not negate the effectiveness of a conventional navy. Not to forget that these billion dollar ships also have the means to neutralize the threats from anti-ship missiles.



Effectively, shore based batteries/MPAs/ISAR assets can at best still some what sanitize a zone extending 100+ nautical miles from Pakistan's shores AAW abilities or no AAW abilities (no mean feat), so an Op Python cannot be attempted again, of course other equally devastating options remain on the table.



Armstrong said:


> So the OHPs are more like you; neither has missiles to get the job done !



@Oscar I love Buttsy like a brother, but his constant japing and fooling around when we get down to the technical stuff pissed me off, gag him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> So the OHPs are more like you; neither has missiles to get the job done !



Well played Bhatta. But I'll consider myself an early California DD. Medium range sams but capable of multiple target engagement.
Currently inducting a new Manzoor-e-Nazar for night while your distant relative acts as my concubine during the day.



Dillinger said:


> Effectively, shore based batteries/MPAs/ISAR assets can at best still some what sanitize a zone extending 100+ nautical miles from Pakistan's shores AAW abilities or no AAW abilities (no mean feat), so an Op Python cannot be attempted again, of course other equally devastating options remain on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> @Oscar I love Buttsy like a brother, but his constant japing and fooling around when we get down to the technical stuff pissed me off, gag him!



Operation Python will no longer be needed. Longer range system ensure that the threshold to deploy strike systems is extended well outside a 100nm. The question remains however whether a 100nm temporary exclusion zone is enough to provide a supply like and protect certain installations at all? 

Unless there is a ground offensive that has a naval component providing a flanking marine landing , there is no need to get that close to Pakistani shores at all. The threat of shore based AShMs remains and with not a single iota of respect to another member from across the border. Finding and destroying a silkworm like battery will not be as easy as 1,2,3

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MilSpec

Armstrong said:


> So the OHPs are more like you; neither has missiles to get the job done !


oooh, this just got interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lil Mathew

Juggernautjatt said:


> PN only can give some fight to Kolkata class destroyer with their Agosta Subs as our ships are without Advanced Towed Array Sonar (ATAS),, a sensor crucial for detecting submarines in warm, shallow waters like those of the Arabian Sea.
> But Indian Navy has a big advantage numerical superiority of vessels & options for PN are very limited.


What about DRDO Nagan ATAS system??


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> Well played Bhatta. But I'll consider myself an early California DD. Medium range sams but capable of multiple target engagement.
> Currently inducting a new Manzoor-e-Nazar for night while your distant relative acts as my concubine during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Python will no longer be needed. Longer range system ensure that the threshold to deploy strike systems is extended well outside a 100nm. The question remains however whether a 100nm temporary exclusion zone is enough to provide a supply like and protect certain installations at all?
> 
> Unless there is a ground offensive that has a naval component providing a flanking marine landing , there is no need to get that close to Pakistani shores at all. The threat of shore based AShMs remains and with not a single iota of respect to another member from across the border. Finding and destroying a silkworm like battery will not be as easy as 1,2,3



True. 

Although, I was correct, the long term perspective plan for the IN (2 decades) resembles what I had opined as my FAD (fly and die) idea for the Arabian sea. 

That having been said, I thought the Oliver's were being upgraded, what's with the anemic AAW capability?



Lil Mathew said:


> What about DRDO Nagan ATAS system??



Not operational. The ACTAS will go on board some ships, other issue the severe paucity of ASW helos and the MoD's lethargy in pushing through the ASW/NMRH.


----------



## The SC

Icewolf said:


> We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.
> 
> India won the arms race. Pakistan lost. :,(


What about the antiship missiles in Pakistan's inventory.
A big fleet around (30) of midget and 600 tons submarines will do the deterrence trick, and that will cost less than one of these prestigious destroyers.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Dillinger said:


> 32, no need to check, a good number too, even the ABs roll with 32 SM-2s (albeit they also carry a mother load of TLAMs).


But everywher it is quoted as 64..
AEGIS VESSLES OF THE WORLD - KOLKATA CLASS PAGE


----------



## Dillinger

Lil Mathew said:


> But everywher it is quoted as 64..
> AEGIS VESSLES OF THE WORLD - KOLKATA CLASS PAGE



They got it wrong, articles written BEFORE the ship was revealed in its completed form.

There are 32 cells for the LR-SAM, 8 cells per VLU, 2 cells fore and 2 cells aft. 

No SR-SAM, no Barak-1 instead the 4 CIWS AKs have been retained (like the original Delhis, although the Delhi's 2 fore AKs were replaced by 2*8 cell Barak-1s each), absence of Barak-1 conformed by absence of fire directing radar (STGR) since the Barak needs them being a CLOS missile.


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Unless there is a ground offensive that has a naval component providing a flanking marine landing , there is no need to get that close to Pakistani shores at all. The threat of shore based AShMs remains and with not a single iota of respect to another member from across the border. Finding and destroying a silkworm like battery will not be as easy as 1,2,3


high-frequency monopulse seeker same as our P15 Kermit making them ideal choice for passive jamming.Then there is KH31 Ati radar for search ad destroy modes control and targeting stations. They will have to be pretty close to Shoreline.
Additionally ARGS-35E X band seeker on KH35 and the J-band active seeker on sea eagle both can pick up the targeting and control nodes for silkworms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

sandy_3126 said:


> high-frequency monopulse seeker same as our P15 Kermit making them ideal choice for passive jamming.Then there is KH31 Ati radar for search ad destroy modes control and targeting stations. They will have to be pretty close to Shoreline.
> Additionally ARGS-35E X band seeker on KH35 and the J-band active seeker on sea eagle both can pick up the targeting and control nodes for silkworms.



Actually, long range capable ISAR on the 8Is (since we were happily fortunate enough unlike the yanks to NOT get rid of the MAD-for the subs and sea search radar, the ECM and reported long range HADF on that is good enough to run serious passes at shore based batteries). BUT as @Oscar stated, it is by no means an easy task, and such shore based batteries remain a threat.


----------



## Basel

Storm Force said:


> The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets



PN vs IN is not just one ship vs one ship, it will systems+tactics+doctrine vs systems+tactics+doctrine.



Screambowl said:


> and how are you supposed to launch it from main land, well the earth is curve and radar does not read beyond a range in sea. And IN will shoot down any AWACS within 100 kms in case of war.



With radar range of 450 km AWACS will not need to come close to IN fleet.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Dillinger said:


> They got it wrong, articles written BEFORE the ship was revealed in its completed form.
> 
> There are 32 cells for the LR-SAM, 8 cells per VLU, 2 cells fore and 2 cells aft.
> 
> No SR-SAM, no Barak-1 instead the 4 CIWS AKs have been retained (like the original Delhis, although the Delhi's 2 fore AKs were replaced by 2*8 cell Barak-1s each), absence of Barak-1 conformed by absence of fire directing radar (STGR) since the Barak needs them being a CLOS missile.


But the latest blog by Ajai Shukla ji on may 2014 also saying 64 LR-SAMs..
Broadsword: INS Kolkata, navy’s most powerful warship, to be delivered next month


----------



## Basel

Icewolf said:


> Pakistan Navy making a anti ship version



No urgent need as C-602s can fill the gap if deployed on ships and subs and PN may go for big bro of CM-400AKG.


----------



## Dillinger

Lil Mathew said:


> But the latest blog by Ajai Shukla ji on may 2014 also saying 64 LR-SAMs..
> Broadsword: INS Kolkata, navy’s most powerful warship, to be delivered next month



LOL! We've been over this too.

His (allegedly and Prasun Sengupta's actual utterances on the matter) harebrained notion of an internal reloading mechanism is inane, it does NOT EXIST! Detailed posts as to why exist on the P-15A and P-15B threads with proper explanations of VLU technology and UNREP procedures.


----------



## MilSpec

Basel said:


> PN vs IN is not just one ship vs one ship, it will systems+tactics+doctrine vs systems+tactics+doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> With radar range of 450 km AWACS will not need to come close to IN fleet.


Problem solved then, Awacs+PAF will counter All of Indian navy, and IAF. so there may be no need for any further acquisitions for PN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

sandy_3126 said:


> Problem solved then, Awacs+PAF will counter All of Indian navy, and IAF. so there may be no need for any further acquisitions for PN.



Get past the BARCAP baby, get past the BARCAP, this ain't the 90s and sea clutter doesn't mean much to the okoeye on the Kamov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Storm Force said:


> At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.
> 
> The indians will have seven in total by 2020
> 
> Amazing vedio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wany to ask how best do Pakistan answer this MASSIVE NEW THREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship is designed to fight engage pn Land & Sea & Air .
> 
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> 
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets



it looks like that OP is still like ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

sandy_3126 said:


> Problem solved then, Awacs+PAF will counter All of Indian navy, and IAF. so there may be no need for any further acquisitions for PN.



PAF have dedicated AWACS for PN, and PN have new system available now which they never had C-602s, now coastal batteries can hit long distance and PN is now NCW capable to so they will not as easy to fight as Indians think.

PN main weapons to deny blockade will be P-3, Subs, coastal batteries, ships (defensive posturing), missile crafts, if IN come close to our border then PN will be in much better position to respond and inflict damage on IN.


----------



## Screambowl

Danish saleem said:


> Answer will be a Raad Air to Surface missile having range of around 500 KM.
> 
> Danish



and do you think that a better navy than your'S won't have any counter measures? Typical nonsense


----------



## Basel

During cold war US navy had doctrine to take control of seas by having CBGs as they could afford it, on the other hand USSR took path of sea denial making more subs, dedicated air assets with Super Sonic AShM etc. So at the end it depends what doctrine you follow as per your needs and available resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

elitepilot09 said:


> 4000+ posts and you write this absolutely bogus shitty sentence? Ever *heard of INS guidance? Or perhaps GPS?* And exactly whose AWACS is going <100km to a naval vessel armed with LR SAMs?
> 
> As for OP, you really ought to know better than this. Reported for useless war-mongering and instigating nonsensical arguments.



so the Pakistani military doctrine is to hit a destroyer or missile frigate with an IRBM warhead. Hatts off. This will lead to no-clear war. 

INS is not accurate for moving targets. 

GPS, okay, even if you use Babur or Ra'ad, do you think ships are not fitted with counter measures? 

It's a fact that you will not launch it from land and you will not launch it either from sea either to kill other ship, because PN is aware of the facts that before Ra'ad will hit the IN vessel, brahmos would have already taken down the launcher ship. 
India can launch a missile from submarine too, this mistake of launching a babur or Ra'ad from a ship to kill IN ship, PN will not do. 

The only possibility is the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

Basel said:


> PAF have dedicated AWACS for PN, and PN have new system available now which they never have, now coastal batteries can hit long distance and PN is now NCW capable to so they will not as easy to fight as Indians think.
> 
> PN main weapons to deny blockade will be P-3, Subs, coastal batteries, ships (defensive posturing), missile crafts, if IN come close to our border then PN will be in much better position to respond and inflict damage on IN.



In theory then, all offensive risks posed by IN can be mitigated purely by Coastal batteries and Maritime Recon, and Anti Sh Missiles, and Anti Air Defence. 

Just wondering what happens when you have an active ping on a marine target and have a firing solution. What will the vessel do. Will it have net centric ability to track the source and share the ping with other surface assets? if it does, guess what happens next?
When Maritime surveillance with active MAD is sweeping Sea floor even with the PAF CAP, even if blow per blow attrition on both sides? How long before you run out of anti Sub assets?
When you have huge disparity in strike fleet, how many will you leverage for sea denial and how may for air space denial. 


The intention of the post is not gloat of IN resources, but t point out how PN and Often PAF has been actively starved for resources in you defense allocation. For active sea denial PN needs better budget, especially when the highest disparity lies within the naval forces between the two adversaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> PN vs IN is not just one ship vs one ship, it will systems+tactics+doctrine vs systems+tactics+doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> With radar range of 450 km AWACS will not need to come close to IN fleet.



same can be said for IN, we have got the AC , we can create no fly zone for 700kms. radius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

sandy_3126 said:


> In theory then, all offensive risks posed by IN can be mitigated purely by Coastal batteries and Maritime Recon, and Anti Sh Missiles, and Anti Air Defence.
> Just wondering what happens when you have an active ping on a marine target and have a firing solution. What will the vessel do. Will it have net centric ability to track the source and share the ping with other surface assets? if it does, guess what happens next?
> When Maritime surveillance with active MAD is sweeping Sea floor even with the PAF CAP, even if blow per blow attrition on both sides? How long before you run out of anti Sub assets?
> When you have huge disparity in strike fleet, how many will you leverage for sea denial and how may for air space denial.
> The intention of the post is not gloat of IN resources, but t point out how PN and Often PAF has been actively starved for resources in you defense allocation. For active sea denial PN needs better budget, especially when the highest disparity lies within the naval forces between the two adversaries.



Even now PN can defend its borders, but what IN is doing is something new to them and us, they want to put blockade from deep sea and to handle this PN needs more subs, long range MPAs with offensive capability, better coverage & support from PAF (for that PAF need J-11B class fighter).



Screambowl said:


> same can be said for IN, we have got the AC , we can create no fly zone for 700kms. radius



Currently IN's CBGs don't have enough air power to create and sustain that in deep sea, only big power like US, France can do that.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Currently IN's CBGs don't have enough air power to create and sustain that in deep sea, only big power like US, France can do that.



Why should India go to deep sea somewhere near coast of somalia or south Indian ocean when Pakistan is not even 100nm ? During Kargil war, India had already created a blockade and shown an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> Why should India go to deep sea when Pakistan is not even 100nm ? During Kargil war, India had already created a blockade and shown an example.



Because PN can inflict damage to IN if their fleet comes close to our borders as PN & PAF both have new toys available to strike IN from long distance and CM-400AKG is very fast too.

DF-21 type solution is also rumored to be on table.


----------



## SQ8

Dillinger said:


> True.
> 
> Although, I was correct, the long term perspective plan for the IN (2 decades) resembles what I had opined as my FAD (fly and die) idea for the Arabian sea.
> 
> That having been said, I thought the Oliver's were being upgraded, what's with the anemic AAW capability?



The IN in my view was essentially an orphan arm till it got its act together( in a manner of speaking). Its currently on route to become possibly a more potent Navy than that of Russia(if it can sort out its Submarine issues). The Fly and Die concept relies on the Air denial capability of its surface and aerial assets. However, while the Mig-29s have the potential to provide a certain air superiority element, there is a need for longer ranged SAMs on board the capital ships.

At this point the Barak-8 provides a capability similar to the ASTER-15 but what is needed is the ability to engage targets out to a 100km radius(or more). In essence, an Indian Marine landing force should have protection from air attacks well into the shores.


The Olivers had their Launch systems removed due to the non-availability of SM-1 systems.



sandy_3126 said:


> high-frequency monopulse seeker same as our P15 Kermit making them ideal choice for passive jamming.Then there is KH31 Ati radar for search ad destroy modes control and targeting stations. They will have to be pretty close to Shoreline.
> Additionally ARGS-35E X band seeker on KH35 and the J-band active seeker on sea eagle both can pick up the targeting and control nodes for silkworms.



Yet, this requires that the precise position of these system be known. That too is a sorting job that may not prevent a launch of the missile. In addition, the Chinese were advertising a C-803 based shore system with the ability to receive off board targeting.. say from a sensor system such as the ZDK-03. 
That offers a rather unique tactical capability in having SSM systems sitting essentially silent electronically before being given coordinates to launch.

Let me put this in no unclear terms, the PN has NO answer to the Kolkata as such with its current force. When I say that I mean that there is no system within the PN that can match the Kolkata machine for machine, nor is there a system that can provide a silver bullet. What may work is a synergy of tactics by which a ship such as the Kolkata may be taken down. That synergy however stands on thin ground as it requires that those assets, and specifically the surface assets survive to be a part of that effect. 

When your surface assets are going to have holes bored in them by the Brahmos, then there is no point in trying to include them in the equation to deny India sea space.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Because PN can inflict damage to IN if their fleet comes close to our borders as PN & PAF both have new toys available to strike IN from long distance and CM-400AKG is very fast too.
> 
> DF-21 type solution is also rumored to be on table.



The point is IN will not come close. That's IN has opted for brahmos, so that enemy doesnt get any chance to retaliate the ping from the IN vessel who launched. 

DF 21 will be presumed as nuclear strike on its launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> The IN in my view was essentially an orphan arm till it got its act together( in a manner of speaking). Its currently on route to become possibly a more potent Navy than that of Russia(if it can sort out its Submarine issues). The Fly and Die concept relies on the Air denial capability of its surface and aerial assets. However, while the Mig-29s have the potential to provide a certain air superiority element, there is a need for longer ranged SAMs on board the capital ships.
> 
> At this point the Barak-8 provides a capability similar to the ASTER-15 but what is needed is the ability to engage targets out to a 100km radius(or more). In essence, an Indian Marine landing force should have protection from air attacks well into the shores.
> 
> 
> The Olivers had their Launch systems removed due to the non-availability of SM-1 systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, this requires that the precise position of these system be known. That too is a sorting job that may not prevent a launch of the missile. In addition, the Chinese were advertising a C-803 based shore system with the ability to receive off board targeting.. say from a sensor system such as the ZDK-03.
> That offers a rather unique tactical capability in having SSM systems sitting essentially silent electronically before being given coordinates to launch.



The FAD is my designation, NOT EVEN THE IN CAN STEAL THAT FROM ME! 

I disagree on the Aster-15 and Barak-8 comparison though.

First and foremost the range difference is more than double, secondly a certain quantum of speed was sacrificed for lateral acceleration (the Aster's 12Gs to the Barak's 80Gs, for immediate and near instantaneous orientation against maneuverable targets in conjunction with the 2 way data link/mf-star and active seeker, most high speed in-bounds even with dual pulse motors will be limited in their end phase maneuvering lest it be a liquid fueled in-bound). With the MF-STAR the Israelis are counting on it to take down even high speed ballistic in-bounds in a TBM role (although its the lack of a 3D L-band VSR on our ships which is the issue, not the performance of the SAM).

Where the Barak-8 has issue is in absolute slant range, which is prospectively meant to be covered by the ER variant (with an additional booster).








ANYWAY:-

The FAD is actually meant to be employed with a bigger carrier and fixed wing AEW assets organic to the CBG rather than shore based, we are talking ETOS of 5-6 hours and multiple birds per carrier for round the clock AEW and ISAR for the CBG and BARCAP. That will fall on the shoulders of the men who will man the prospective INS Vishaal.


Without said fixed wing AEW assets the current CBG with the Kamov Okoeye AEW is not capable of enforcing something akin to FAD and will actually have to maintain some distance from Pakistan's territorial waters.


The current MDL tender for a scale model of the 15B calls for 8*8 cell VLUs for SAMs along with 16 cells for AShMs or LAMs, no news on a high performance L-band 3D VSR although the "defence experts" are betting on the RAN-40L with TATA hooking up with THALES NEDERLANDS to offer the SMART-L from the Type-45. Lets see how that pans out (recent sat images posted on this site itself show that construction is getting along well, dunno if we will slip on the outfitting as we so often do).

Still, at the end of the day, no organic fixed wing AEW = NO FAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Let me put this in no unclear terms, the PN has NO answer to the Kolkata as such with its current force. When I say that I mean that there is no system within the PN that can match the Kolkata machine for machine, nor is there a system that can provide a silver bullet. What may work is a synergy of tactics by which a ship such as the Kolkata may be taken down. That synergy however stands on thin ground as it requires that those assets, and specifically the surface assets survive to be a part of that effect.
> 
> When your surface assets are going to have holes bored in them by the Brahmos, then there is no point in trying to include them in the equation to deny India sea space.




Assuming Barak 8's engagement range is 100 km, that still puts the massive Kolkata within firing range of a Exocet/C802/CM400......no?


----------



## ares

Bossman said:


> Very easy solution, a preemptive missile strike at the docks. Same solution to their much touted Flankers. They will not have an airbase to go back to if they ever attack Pakistan. India always had superior weapons but a we are still a pain in their a$$.



Well Pakistan is not unfamiliar with pre-emptive strikes, infact once before did Pakistan organize a massive pre-emtive strike on 11 Indian bases..and they were so efficient in it, that they failed to hit even a single aircraft and the damage caused to the Indian bases was so extensive, that IAF took off from the very same bases that very night and bombed Pakistan.

Read all about it.

Operation Chengiz Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*P.S. If you think you are smart, your enemy is not dumb, they would have already prepared for such an eventuality. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> True.
> 
> Although, I was correct, the long term perspective plan for the IN (2 decades) resembles what I had opined as my FAD (fly and die) idea for the Arabian sea.
> 
> That having been said, I thought the Oliver's were being upgraded, what's with the anemic AAW capability?
> 
> 
> 
> Not operational. The ACTAS will go on board some ships, other issue the severe paucity of ASW helos and the MoD's lethargy in pushing through the ASW/NMRH.



I thought FAD was applicable to the Indian air force with their shoddy flying equipment.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> I thought FAD was applicable to the Indian air force with their shoddy flying equipment.



My FAD is a bit different, dare to fly over the waves and be ready to die for it, all that which Varuna encompasses must be our element. 

But then as I said, no fixed wing AEW so no love there. The Muricans are hard selling the E-2D for the Vishaal, ready even to let us put up EMALS (how that will work dunno, given that even nuc boat will struggle with the power requirement of a system like the EMALS).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> My FAD is a bit different, dare to fly over the waves and be ready to die for it, all that which Varuna encompasses must be our element.
> 
> But then as I said, no fixed wing AEW so no love there. The Muricans are hard selling the E-2D for the Vishaal, ready even to let us put up EMALS (how that will work dunno, given that even nuc boat will struggle with the power requirement of a system like the EMALS).



I do mean to ask you though, what is with the recent spate of submarine and aircraft explosions.

Lack of quality control?


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Yet, this requires that the precise position of these system be known. That too is a sorting job that may not prevent a launch of the missile. In addition, the Chinese were advertising a C-803 based shore system with the ability to receive off board targeting.. say from a sensor system such as the ZDK-03.
> That offers a rather unique tactical capability in having SSM systems sitting essentially silent electronically before being given coordinates to launch.
> 
> Let me put this in no unclear terms, the PN has NO answer to the Kolkata as such with its current force. When I say that I mean that there is no system within the PN that can match the Kolkata machine for machine, nor is there a system that can provide a silver bullet. What may work is a synergy of tactics by which a ship such as the Kolkata may be taken down. That synergy however stands on thin ground as it requires that those assets, and specifically the surface assets survive to be a part of that effect.
> 
> When your surface assets are going to have holes bored in them by the Brahmos, then there is no point in trying to include them in the equation to deny India sea space.



I have a suspicion that you might be underestimating he role of surface ships, as you are purely looking at them from defensive perspective.

The point is not about countering surface ships or Air arm or the submarine ships but the combination of them.
More importantly what would be actively denying Blockade, at say 800NM or larger. Offensive Consolidated battle groups for PN is the need of the hour. Each group with Missile Destoyers, Anti Sub Friggates.Corvettes, CM armed FAC's with Diesel electric subs. Atleast 6 of such OCB's with Maritime Air cover is needed to mitigate the risk of an effective blockade, Defensive posture even if watertight, invites offense, what PN lacks is offensive assets which will make IN think twice before deployment, and Yes Subs and Maritime CAP lets you do that, but still lacks severely in effective deploy able units in the role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Donatello said:


> Assuming Barak 8's engagement range is 100 km, that still puts the massive Kolkata within firing range of a Exocet/C802/CM400......no?



Its 70Km, and the CM400 will have a hard time hitting the target with a Barak ramming right into it, AAW is meant to intercept inbound missiles as well as inbound aircraft, why else do you think we shelled that much money for specifically picking on the ungodly amount of lateral acceleration. High inbound speed means little in terms of a head on intercept, although if we attempted area defence then the Barak would be woefully unsuited for the task if it ended up in a tale-chase.

In its end-phase dive the CM will be running on its last leg even if it runs on a dual pulse motor (it is derived from a NLOS-BSM) and I have traced its lineage in the CM thread with details of end phase interception. Speed kills, but in today's world only when the speed is mated with a sea skimming in-bound since the radar horizon of even the best available sensors is limited to 25-35km at that cruising altitude (in fact a sea skimming mach 3 AShM will provide almost half the warning time as opposed to a Mach 5 lofted trajectory AShM).

Lastly, any aircraft launching the CM needs to get past the BARCAP of 29ks and Okoeye stationed 200nm (well beyond the CM's range) out from the CBG oriented at the most likely vector of attack (the JFT's limited combat radius does not allow for multiple vectors as it cannot loiter, move around, avoid, prod and then chose a vector hitherto uncovered, when aircraft with greater endurance appear along with the CM then the threat level will progress commensurately, a J-15 armed with the same would be a very bad foe to fight sans fixed wing and persistent AEW cover). All of this has been covered between Capt.Popeye, Oscar and me quite comprehensively in the concerned thread.



Ravi Nair said:


> I do mean to ask you though, what is with the recent spate of submarine and aircraft explosions.
> 
> Lack of quality control?



For the IN, lack of any substantial funds made available for MRO while the quantum and pace of deployment is increasing year on year at an astonishing speed. The IN simply does not have the on-shore assets, the graded MRO system (graded as in qualified in terms of adequate spares stocked in inventory as per the vintage of vessels being operated), it has to berth its subs in the Mumbai harbor, it has to operate on batteries which are close to going boom without spares pouring in, sharing two spare batteries allocated for 6 boats or more. 

Without planned expenditure (under panned heads rather than year on year ad hoc) and non lapse-able funds for the same and aggressively building up on-shore facilities (Kadamba is coming up, Project Seabird was FINALLY given the go ahead by the new NDA govt) things will not improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Screambowl said:


> Why should India go to deep sea somewhere near coast of somalia or south Indian ocean when Pakistan is not even 100nm ? During Kargil war, India had already created a blockade and shown an example.


common dude don't bring speculated views... à while ago you claimed Chinese flanker.. now DF -21... IN don't need to come close to your ports. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

the only thing pakistan can do is invite PLAN to gwadar and karachi to set up major naval bases there, thats the only thing we can do, Indias navy is way to good at this point and in the future, i'm not sure what we can do to deter it. the only thing we could do is get submarines from germany and have a really advanced SAM belt on our coast to stop the Indian navy from sending there aircraft to out coast,
and having Cruise missile batteries in multiple locations. In short were fucked if it comes to war any time in the near future. all our hopes are in the economy making massive improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Storm Force said:


> At a $1 billion each this 7000 tonne warship is the most advanced and most costly in South Asia.
> It carrys up to 72 barak SURFACE TO AIR MISSLES. getting an air strike even close will be enormously hard
> Brahmos cruise missles means it can not only sink ships but attack land targets



Good that you are spending so many billions of $$$. Btw, what happens when the 72 missiles fired during a massive cruise missile attack?


----------



## Contrarian

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.
> 
> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....


Unbeknownst to simple minded folks, those billion dollar ships carry a high number of SAM systems, in certain ships they carry Fleet air defense SAM cover.



orangzaib said:


> Good that you are spending so many billions of $$$. Btw, what happens when the 72 missiles fired during a massive cruise missile attack?


Nothing happens.
A single AAW destroyer carries over 72 LR-SAMs. That means long range fleet defense air cover.

And in any SAG - Surface Action Group, there is more than one AAW destroyer, not to mention all individual ships of importance/capital ships carry their own SRSAM.


----------



## Donatello

Dillinger said:


> Its 70Km, and the CM400 will have a hard time hitting the target with a Barak ramming right into it, AAW is meant to intercept inbound missiles as well as inbound aircraft, why else do you think we shelled that much money for specifically picking on the ungodly amount of lateral acceleration. High inbound speed means little in terms of a head on intercept, although if we attempted area defence then the Barak would be woefully unsuited for the task if it ended up in a tale-chase.
> 
> In its end-phase dive the CM will be running on its last leg even if it runs on a dual pulse motor (it is derived from a NLOS-BSM) and I have traced its lineage in the CM thread with details of end phase interception. Speed kills, but in today's world only when the speed is mated with a sea skimming in-bound since the radar horizon of even the best available sensors is limited to 25-35km at that cruising altitude (in fact a sea skimming mach 3 AShM will provide almost half the warning time as opposed to a Mach 5 lofted trajectory AShM).
> 
> Lastly, any aircraft launching the CM needs to get past the BARCAP of 29ks and Okoeye stationed 200nm (well beyond the CM's range) out from the CBG oriented at the most likely vector of attack (the JFT's limited combat radius does not allow for multiple vectors as it cannot loiter, move around, avoid, prod and then chose a vector hitherto uncovered, when aircraft with greater endurance appear along with the CM then the threat level will progress commensurately, a J-15 armed with the same would be a very bad foe to fight sans fixed wing and persistent AEW cover). All of this has been covered between Capt.Popeye, Oscar and me quite comprehensively in the concerned thread.
> 
> 
> 
> For the IN, lack of any substantial funds made available for MRO while the quantum and pace of deployment is increasing year on year at an astonishing speed. The IN simply does not have the on-shore assets, the graded MRO system (graded as in qualified in terms of adequate spares stocked in inventory as per the vintage of vessels being operated), it has to berth its subs in the Mumbai harbor, it has to operate on batteries which are close to going boom without spares pouring in, sharing two spare batteries allocated for 6 boats or more.
> 
> Without planned expenditure (under panned heads rather than year on year ad hoc) and non lapse-able funds for the same and aggressively building up on-shore facilities (Kadamba is coming up, Project Seabird was FINALLY given the go ahead by the new NDA govt) things will not improve.




You're making too many idealistic assumptions. Barak's real time performance has yet to be seen, that's why i brought the CM400AKG up, since it is not combat tested as well. However, since the Chinese are putting it's idea forward as a anti-aircraft carrier weapon (which always is guarded by LR SAMs,) it seems plausible that CM400AKG can score a hit. Even if i missile hits the Kolkata, the job is done. You don't have to sink it, you have to disable it. Would IN be willing to risk it's main combatants for fire?

@Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Donatello said:


> You're making too many idealistic assumptions. Barak's real time performance has yet to be seen, that's why i brought the CM400AKG up, since it is not combat tested as well. However, since the Chinese are putting it's idea forward as a anti-aircraft carrier weapon (which always is guarded by LR SAMs,) it seems plausible that CM400AKG can score a hit. Even if i missile hits the Kolkata, the job is done. You don't have to sink it, you have to disable it. Would IN be willing to risk it's main combatants for fire?


Barak 1 has been tested against every AShM in Indian Navy inventory by the Indian Navy, barring the PJ-10 BrahMos.


----------



## Dillinger

Donatello said:


> You're making too many idealistic assumptions. Barak's real time performance has yet to be seen, that's why i brought the CM400AKG up, since it is not combat tested as well. However, since the Chinese are putting it's idea forward as a anti-aircraft carrier weapon (which always is guarded by LR SAMs,) it seems plausible that CM400AKG can score a hit. Even if i missile hits the Kolkata, the job is done. You don't have to sink it, you have to disable it. Would IN be willing to risk it's main combatants for fire?
> 
> @Oscar



Of course, any system can fail, this works both ways for the missile and the SAM.

I didn't make assumptions as to the performance, as known, of the system, that is based on data collated and contributed by senior members such as Oscar and Secur.

The base line lateral acceleration required for intercepting a terminal phase ballistic missile as calculated by the USN when testing the SM-2 was rounded off at 60g, an inbound which is hurtling at high hypersonic velocity (mach 7-8 plus) being intercepted with a mach 3.5 interceptor is well and doable, the problem is that were the inbound to "shift" with aid of attitude thrusters (easier on liquid fueled inbound) then the interceptor would require an immense amount of lat acceleration to reorient itself. The Barak-8 has been specifically designed, as evidenced by its design choices- of extremely high lateral acceleration (80g compared to the Aster's 12g, and mind you the Aster is seriously meant for TBM interception in concert with a proper L-band solid state VSR) at the cost of absolute velocity and slant range, for anti-AShM role.

Of course this doesn't mean that the CM400AKG is a dud, if a competent AAW system could render all munitions irrelevant then no one would opt for said munitions, even when one moves from the amateur notion of platform centric warfare to the actual prevalence of net centric warfare one realizes the summation of capabilities at hand and any form of comparison only lead to likelihoods in terms of probable or improbable and not possible or impossible. So, yes anything could come to pass in terms of possibility, its just very improbable that a hostile flight will first avoid detection from the deployed Okoeye AEW, then penetrate the BARCAP, get a clean shot and that the munitions will strike home. Furthermore, systems like the AKG are not new at all, the USSR had a bolt to bolt copy of said system (and I mean bolt to bolt, shape, size, range, speed, even warhead weight) in the early 70s and yet after successful operational deployment of the system they abandoned it in favor of sea skimming supersonic AShMs due to the advent of high performance interceptors, and mind you the USSR was the original patron of the strategy of deploying a massive number of AShMs (air launched by the bears, coastal and submarine) in order to execute a saturation strike against hostile CBGs and SAGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@Storm Force - Another look at my undies thread by you. Typical!

China, Pakistan set for submarine deal by end of year, say officials - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Donatello

Contrarian said:


> Barak 1 has been tested against every AShM in Indian Navy inventory by the Indian Navy, barring the PJ-10 BrahMos.



But not against the adversary's weapons. Mock tests and flights are one thing, operating out in the open seas is another story. We all know what happened with the USS Cole or Israeli INS Hanit.


----------



## Neptune

How about the 7,000t TF2000 class AAW frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

Dillinger said:


> Of course, any system can fail, this works both ways for the missile and the SAM.
> 
> I didn't make assumptions as to the performance, as known, of the system, that is based on data collated and contributed by senior members such as Oscar and Secur.
> 
> The base line lateral acceleration required for intercepting a terminal phase ballistic missile as calculated by the USN when testing the SM-2 was rounded off at 60g, an inbound which is hurtling at high hypersonic velocity (mach 7-8 plus) being intercepted with a mach 3.5 interceptor is well and doable, the problem is that were the inbound to "shift" with aid of attitude thrusters (easier on liquid fueled inbound) then the interceptor would require an immense amount of lat acceleration to reorient itself. The Barak-8 has been specifically designed, as evidenced by its design choices- of extremely high lateral acceleration (80g compared to the Aster's 12g, and mind you the Aster is seriously meant for TBM interception in concert with a proper L-band solid state VSR) at the cost of absolute velocity and slant range, for anti-AShM role.
> 
> Of course this doesn't mean that the CM400AKG is a dud, if a competent AAW system could render all munitions irrelevant then no one would opt for said munitions, even when one moves from the amateur notion of platform centric warfare to the actual prevalence of net centric warfare one realizes the summation of capabilities at hand and any form of comparison only lead to likelihoods in terms of probable or improbable and not possible or impossible. So, yes anything could come to pass in terms of possibility, its just very improbable that a hostile flight will first avoid detection from the deployed Okoeye AEW, then penetrate the BARCAP, get a clean shot and that the munitions will strike home. Furthermore, systems like the AKG are not new at all, the USSR had a bolt to bolt copy of said system (and I mean bolt to bolt, shape, size, range, speed, even warhead weight) in the early 70s and yet after successful operational deployment of the system they abandoned it in favor of sea skimming supersonic AShMs due to the advent of high performance interceptors, and mind you the USSR was the original patron of the strategy of deploying a massive number of AShMs (air launched by the bears, coastal and submarine) in order to execute a saturation strike against hostile CBGs and SAGs.




Good post, but here you simply discussed about aerial threats. There will be sub surface combatants too. Searching for sub sea while keep guard up in the air will one hell of a job. It will be up to the IN to strategize and see how they implement their tactics in such a scenario. Like i have stated here multiple times, an electric submarine, lurking silently beneath at 1-2knots, and the massive Kolkata passing over it, would be ready to ambush. The submarines can hear you, they know your wake, but you can't hear him. Perhaps that's why PN is intending to place a 6 submarine order for newer SSKs, rather than surface ships.


----------



## Dillinger

Donatello said:


> Good post, but here you simply discussed about aerial threats. There will be sub surface combatants too. Searching for sub sea while keep guard up in the air will one hell of a job. It will be up to the IN to strategize and see how they implement their tactics in such a scenario. Like i have stated here multiple times, an electric submarine, lurking silently beneath at 1-2knots, and the massive Kolkata passing over it, would be ready to ambush. The submarines can hear you, they know your wake, but you can't hear him. Perhaps that's why PN is intending to place a 6 submarine order for newer SSKs, rather than surface ships.



We already have concluded multiple exercise to effect the same, just recently we conducted a mammoth exercise where the ISAR and MPA platforms of the IN were coordinated along with surface and sub surface combatants (the latter by dint of the VLF comm. facility) along with the IAF's air assets "wading into the sea", all run through the Link-2 and linebacked by the IN's own organic AEW, all of this facilitated by the IN's own dedicated satellite asset.

So, multiple engagements over vast areas is exactly what we have been training for, that is exactly why dedicated space assets were set up for the IN and preference was given to ensuring the seamless integration and development of a situation awareness picture at the theater wide level.

The sub-surface threat on the other hand will indeed remain dominant in relative terms. For multiple reasons, firstly because the IN has a severe paucity of ASW helos operating off its combatants and the NMRH/ASW helo deal has not been concluded yet, furthermore even if it were signed quickly it would take some time to build up appropriate force levels and ease them into the mix. Secondly, the absence of low/very low frequency active/passive towed array sonars in significant numbers at the moment, till the recently inducted Kamortas and the Talwar class frigates get their ACTAS sonar fitment (the latter moving into said refit next year) and lastly because the last three Agostas are capable boats.

@Donatello One can always "hear" the subs too, the sub needs to stay glued on its passive sonar, any active ping and the chances of detection go up quite a bit. The Ships have their own passive and active sonars up and running, towed arrays which can trail for kms and with sensors at variable depths (low, very low frequency brings an immense detection range increment, more than the range at which most subs will pick out the ships) negates the advantage of hiding in thermocline layers to a good extent. Add to that large area sanitation by MPAs such as the 8Is using their MAD and with persistence (and remember all this data is being collated and added to the unified picture) due to their large ETOS, then come the ASW helos which sanitize the relatively immediate area around the CBG/ship through sonobuoys and dipping sonar (marking contacts, plotting possible paths through multiple contacts) and then the ASW ships like the Kamorta themselves. 

All such systems are always best utilized when they are structured in a layered manner with redundancies. 

Of course, you could still eat a torpedo as stated before, just haggling over the technical point of sub vs. surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Donatello

Dillinger said:


> We already have concluded multiple exercise to effect the same, just recently we conducted a mammoth exercise where the ISAR and MPA platforms of the IN were coordinated along with surface and sub surface combatants (the latter by dint of the VLF comm. facility) along with the IAF's air assets "wading into the sea", all run through the Link-2 and linebacked by the IN's own organic AEW, all of this facilitated by the IN's own dedicated satellite asset.
> 
> So, multiple engagements over vast areas is exactly what we have been training for, that is exactly why dedicated space assets were set up for the IN and preference was given to ensuring the seamless integration and development of a situation awareness picture at the theater wide level.
> 
> The sub-surface threat on the other hand will indeed remain dominant in relative terms. For multiple reasons, firstly because the IN has a severe paucity of ASW helos operating off its combatants and the NMRH/ASW helo deal has not been concluded yet, furthermore even if it were signed quickly it would take some time to build up appropriate force levels and ease them into the mix. Secondly, the absence of low/very low frequency active/passive towed array sonars in significant numbers at the moment, till the recently inducted Kamortas and the Talwar class frigates get their ACTAS sonar fitment (the latter moving into said refit next year) and lastly because the last three Agostas are capable boats.



And six new ones coming up....plus the older Agosta 70s have been given the SUBTICs refit. Like i said before, is IN willing to risk a billion dollar asset to say, a missile or torpedo attack? Hit to your lead ship will have it's effects. All that's needed is neutralization of the threat, in case of a destroyer, the bridge taken out or propulsion damaged by the torpedo, would render it ineffective. IN has the numbers game, but again, like the IAF, how many will it want to field, and how many would it want to move from their different operation theaters, Since PN wouldn't need to go out much.


----------



## Dillinger

Donatello said:


> And six new ones coming up....plus the older Agosta 70s have been given the SUBTICs refit. Like i said before, is IN willing to risk a billion dollar asset to say, a missile or torpedo attack? Hit to your lead ship will have it's effects. All that's needed is neutralization of the threat, in case of a destroyer, the bridge taken out or propulsion damaged by the torpedo, would render it ineffective. IN has the numbers game, but again, like the IAF, how many will it want to field, and how many would it want to move from their different operation theaters, Since PN wouldn't need to go out much.



In war? Yes. That is the very sine qua non of all warfare unless in specific scenarios larger strategic/tactical interests prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Penguin what do you think about this Topic.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JonAsad said:


> A single sub could sink it-


--
yes.. 
single sub CAN do many things..
ques is 
when 
CAN is replaced by WILL
based on fire power, stealtgh, nuclear propulsion, AIPs , SLBM, AIPs


----------



## Viper0011.

Contrarian said:


> Nothing happens.
> A single AAW destroyer carries over 72 LR-SAMs. That means long range fleet defense air cover.
> And in any SAG - Surface Action Group, there is more than one AAW destroyer, not to mention all individual ships of importance/capital ships carry their own SRSAM.



Have you served in the Navy either in a CBG (carrier battle group) or in one of the FDT (Fleet Defense Tiers)?


----------



## thesolar65

From the title, I thought "Mamata Banarjee is threatening Pakistan"!!.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Neptune said:


> How about the 7,000t TF2000 class AAW frigate.



If you are going to provide this thing to Pakistan on soft loans then why not go ahead & are there any type of these vessels on service


----------



## IceCold

Dillinger said:


> Effectively, shore based batteries/MPAs/ISAR assets can at best still some what sanitize a zone extending 100+ nautical miles from Pakistan's shores AAW abilities or no AAW abilities (no mean feat), so an Op Python cannot be attempted again, of course other equally devastating options remain on the table.



Please correct me however IN can very well stay out of 100 miles radius and still enforce an effective blockade, an effective blockade is all it needs to choke our war machinery.
If anything is to be learned from operation phyton, was how flawed our strategy for protection of our strategic port was and that there is no alternative to a good old conventional navy whether or not it can be attempted again is debatable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

ares said:


> Well Pakistan is not unfamiliar with pre-emptive strikes, infact once before did Pakistan organize a massive pre-emtive strike on 11 Indian bases..and they were so efficient in it, that they failed to hit even a single aircraft and the damage caused to the Indian bases was so extensive, that IAF took off from the very same bases that very night and bombed Pakistan.
> 
> Read all about it.
> 
> Operation Chengiz Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *P.S. If you think you are smart, your enemy is not dumb, they would have already prepared for such an eventuality. *



If wikipedia is your guru, then your knowledge is hollow and baseless. 
Please read about the operation here before derailing the thread.
Aeronaut: PAF on the Offensive - 1971 War

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Screambowl said:


> and do you think that a better navy than your'S won't have any counter measures? Typical nonsense



Brother,

Please check the capability of RAAD, easily deliver from any Plane, from 30000+ feet in the Air having range of more than 500 KM, so two or three Raad Missiles hit from different directions, counter measures of any ship will not able to tackle that!

So brother your kolkaata class will be easily turned in koool caata class. nothing to worry .

Danish


----------



## Zarvan

Icewolf said:


> We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.
> 
> India won the arms race. Pakistan lost. :,(


We need to improve economy fast and get 4 Destroyers from China even if we have take help from our allies in Middle East there security depends on us and for us to defend them specially Saudi Arabia we need to have at least a Navy with around 24 Major Warships and many more Submarines so they can give us money and in the mean while we can work on our economy producing electricity developing industrial areas and improving Law and Order


----------



## HariPrasad

Icewolf said:


> We will definently not have a answer except a Babur cruise missile to the hull of the ship.
> 
> India won the arms race. Pakistan lost. :,(




Hey Guy,

What happened??? Your answer is very unusual.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Submarines and large numbers of anti-ship cruise missiles are the traditional answer to an asymmetric naval conflict.
> 
> Even the threat of a single submarine can pose an unacceptable risk to a surface fleet if its location is unknown.
> 
> That's why China has over 70 submarines, including 10 nuclear ones. As well as thousands of anti-ship cruise missiles. Many of which can be fired from submarines, using hit and run tactics over large distances.




But noisy Chinese are very difficult to Hide. They possess more threat to themselves rather than enemy. They are not fit to fight in High sea.

@ah


IceCold said:


> With all due respect sir, if this was the case, countries like US had not developed powerful navies but rather just invested more in anti-ship missiles and the same had been true for air-force, invest more in sams and less on air crafts but history has proven on the contrary. There is no counter to an effective conventional air force and the same stands true for navy.
> 
> Anti-ship missiles are effective, but that does not negate the effectiveness of a conventional navy. Not to forget that these billion dollar ships also have the means to neutralize the threats from anti-ship missiles.




But these ships are having stealth features and it is not easy lock on the missile for fire. You will not be able to detect it from few kilometers away. I had heard an India officer saying that they could not detect one of Indian ship from some 100 KM distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

HariPrasad said:


> But these ships are having stealth features and it is not easy lock on the missile for fire. You will not be able to detect it from few kilometers away. I had heard an India officer saying that they could not detect one of Indian ship from some 100 KM distance.



I don't know why you quoted me but i am actually stressing on the same thing that a missile cannot be substitute of a conventional navy, it can only supplement it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Donatello said:


> You're making too many idealistic assumptions. Barak's real time performance has yet to be seen, that's why i brought the CM400AKG up, since it is not combat tested as well. However, since the Chinese are putting it's idea forward as a anti-aircraft carrier weapon (which always is guarded by LR SAMs,) it seems plausible that CM400AKG can score a hit. Even if i missile hits the Kolkata, the job is done. You don't have to sink it, you have to disable it. Would IN be willing to risk it's main combatants for fire?


 You are talking as if the performance of other weapons are already proven. Non of the weapon we are discussing is used in War. We are only discussing based on the capability and general information available in Public. Actually you should tell it to the members who advocate DF 21 here. It is not even inducted in Chinese navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

First of all, wrong place to start your thread & secondly wrong title.

Let me assure PN is not sleeping & they are looking for the best available answer, so far PN has delivered but still a lot needs to be done to improve & bring PN in modern navy era.


----------



## Zarvan

Neptune said:


> How about the 7,000t TF2000 class AAW frigate.


According to reports its cost is around 3 Billion dollars per piece in this price we can get around 4 Destroyers from China Sir and even we are finding that really hard to buy


----------



## SrNair

rockstar08 said:


> anything special about this project 15 A ?



Look at the info posted by OP .Project 15A is most advanced destroyer in SA.64 SAM and 16 Brahmos plus most advanced electronics equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Submarines and large numbers of anti-ship cruise missiles are the traditional answer to an asymmetric naval conflict.
> 
> Even the threat of a single submarine can pose an unacceptable risk to a surface fleet if its location is unknown.
> 
> That's why China has over 70 submarines, including 10 nuclear ones. As well as thousands of anti-ship cruise missiles. Many of which can be fired from submarines, using hit and run tactics over large distances.




Maintaining 70 sub has its own risk and expense.
Every systems have its own purpose.If a professional navy like Indian Navy spend 1billion$ for a destroyer .It will be worthy.
And it has its own advantage.



rockstar08 said:


> Pakistan is close to the deal of 6 Subs , unknown type ...
> more subs with AIP can easily tackle this so called big threat ...
> and if order to give a punch to PN i would like to see Type54a on 10 year lease from China ....
> plus more type22 and OHP with genisis upgrade will be enough to break any blocked ..
> dont forget in any war scenario Pakistan will be on defensive stand , so our Anti ship defense system will make sure india ship will not come close to our land ... plus with different kind of anti ships and carrier killer missiles of jf or mirage .. it wont be a headache for PN ..
> all we need a good sub force with AIP and capable of launching CMs ..


But the fact is we commisssioned 
the destroyer .The things you mentioned are just some wishes.And we dont know whether that is included in PN modernization.


----------



## Contrarian

Donatello said:


> But not against the adversary's weapons. Mock tests and flights are one thing, operating out in the open seas is another story. We all know what happened with the USS Cole or Israeli INS Hanit.


The Hanit iirc had its radars switched off for conducting electronic snooping.

The only AShM that Pakistan fields that is not fielded by India are the Chinese AShMs. And those Chinese AShMs are more or less based on Russian ones - again something which IN has tested against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Dillinger said:


> 32, no need to check, a good number too, even the ABs roll with 32 SM-2s (albeit they also carry a mother load of TLAMs).


No sir according to wiki it is 2*32 SAMs


----------



## Dillinger

sreekumar said:


> No sir according to wiki it is 2*32 SAMs



AND wiki has it wrong, whoever pitched in that figure lifted it from one of the "naval power" articles.

Its 32 cells for LR-SAM and 16 cells for AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Basel said:


> Even now PN can defend its borders, but what IN is doing is something new to them and us, they want to put blockade from deep sea and to handle this PN needs more subs, long range MPAs with offensive capability, better coverage & support from PAF (for that PAF need J-11B class fighter).
> 
> 
> 
> Currently IN's CBGs don't have enough air power to create and sustain that in deep sea, only big power like US, France can do that.



Thats Ins Vikramaditya and 24 mig29 with bvraam is enough for severe air space denial.Our CBG is already in service.



Basel said:


> Because PN can inflict damage to IN if their fleet comes close to our borders as PN & PAF both have new toys available to strike IN from long distance and CM-400AKG is very fast too.
> 
> DF-21 type solution is also rumored to be on table.



It was too easy when you posted that.IAF would have Su-30 with brahmos when an issue arises.We have our own solution buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Planned: 4 (for $4 billion)
Displacement: 7,000 tonnes
Length: 160 m
Beam: 18 m

Radar: ASELSAN radar complex called CAFRAD (Long range search radar, illumination radar, fire control radar, Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack EEW system at the top of the mast, X band satellite communication system).


Armament:

-1x 127mm 127/64 Naval Gun

-2x Aselsan STAMP stabilized 25mm gun platform

- ROKETSAN Atmaca anti-ship missile 250km (Atmaca will have capability of both land attack and anti-ship capabilities)

- ROKETSAN Gezgin LACM (2,500 km)

- ASELSAN/TUBITAK High Enery Laser CWIS

- ROKETSAN Hisar-A/O SAM missiles integration efforts may be taken place in accordance with Turkish Naval Forces requirements.

- RAYTHEON RIM-156 SM-2 Block IV Mk-21

- RAYTHEON RIM-161 SM-3 Block IA

- RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (CIWS-PDMS)

- RUM-139 VL-ASROC (Anti Submarine Weapon )...22km

-Mk-32 Torpedo Tubes

Aircraft: SH-60B LAMPS II Seahawk
Unmanned Aerial Vehicle


@Zarvan it's $1 billion per ship. If Pakistan aquires it in future possibly with soft loan..at 2020 I think PAK budget would be much higher than today. No ship at South Asia may match with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Neptune said:


> Planned: 4 (for $4 billion)
> Displacement: 7,000 tonnes
> Length: 147-150 m
> Beam: 18 m
> 
> Radar: ASELSAN radar complex called CAFRAD (Long range search radar, illumination radar, fire control radar, Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack EEW system at the top of the mast, X band satellite communication system).
> 
> 
> Armament:
> 
> -1x 127mm 127/64 Naval Gun
> 
> -2x Aselsan STAMP stabilized 25mm gun platform
> 
> - ROKETSAN Atmaca anti-ship missile 250km (Atmaca will have capability of both land attack and anti-ship capabilities)
> 
> - ROKETSAN Gezgin LACM (2,500 km)
> 
> - ASELSAN/TUBITAK High Enery Laser CWIS
> 
> - ROKETSAN Hisar-A/O SAM missiles integration efforts may be taken place in accordance with Turkish Naval Forces requirements.
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-156 SM-2 Block IV Mk-21
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-161 SM-3 Block IA
> 
> - RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (CIWS-PDMS)
> 
> - RUM-139 VL-ASROC (Anti Submarine Weapon )...22km
> 
> -Mk-32 Torpedo Tubes
> 
> Aircraft: SH-60B LAMPS II Seahawk
> Unmanned Aerial Vehicle
> 
> 
> @Zarvan it's $1 billion per ship. If Pakistan aquires it in future possibly with soft loan..at 2020 I think PAK budget would be much higher than today. No ship at South Asia may match with it.



The P-15B will, why? Because the AEGIS is an US product and will never sell it off to Pakistan, as evidenced by the removal of the SM munition from the Olivers that the PN is inducting from 15-16 onward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

The thread is excellent for those looking to discuss pak navy capabilities v threats.

Kolkatta is new and very impressive threat. From a very impressive increasingly indengiious fleet of Indian ships.

They are very costly so the point is how to answer this threat without trying to buy billion dollar equivalent ships from China which Pakistan just cant do

The cruise middle from thunders or shore batteries is an option but I wouldlook at ccorvettes


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Pakistan needs cruise missile destroyers locally designed & built


----------



## Neptune

Dillinger said:


> The P-15B will, why? Because the AEGIS is an US product and will never sell it off to Pakistan, as evidenced by the removal of the SM munition from the Olivers that the PN is inducting from 15-16 onward.



No it won't. Because CAFRAD will replace AEGIS at TF2000. Negotiations are done. CAFRAD is developed by Havelsan and Aselsan whom have developed critical parts of F-35 and A-400M aircraft before. But it's doubt that PN will get SM-3.


----------



## Dillinger

Neptune said:


> No it won't. Because CAFRAD will replace AEGIS at TF2000. Negotiations are done. CAFRAD is developed by Havelsan and Aselsan whom have developed critical parts of F-35 and A-400M aircraft before. But it's doubt that PN will get SM-3.



Neptune, bro, I am referring to the SM-2 block3b, ESSM, SM-3, the interceptors which are part of the AEGIS system not the SPY-1 sensor. Its the interceptors which the US will not release. Don't believe me? Ask @Oscar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Dillinger said:


> Neptune, bro, I am referring to the SM-2 block3b, ESSM, SM-3, the interceptors which are part of the AEGIS system not the SPY-1 sensor. Its the interceptors which the US will not release. Don't believe me? Ask @Oscar.



Of course I do yara 

But negotiations are already done for SM-2 Block IV Mk 21 integration to CAFRAD. For SM-3 Block 1A, it's ongoing. Laterly they will be linked to NATO Missile Shield program. But who do you refer in exact, PN or TNF?

Also I don't think that PN will ever match IN..encounter should be focused through Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Dillinger

Neptune said:


> Of course I do yara
> 
> But negotiations are already done for SM-2 Block IV Mk 21 integration to CAFRAD. For SM-3 Block 1A, it's ongoing. But who do you refer in exact, PN or TNF?
> 
> Also I don't think that PN will ever match IN..encounter should be focused through Air Force.



THE PN! *Not the Turkish Navy (which will of course be free to use said interceptors since that is what the deal is all about)*, the Europeans have integrated the SM-2 and ESSM with the APAR and L-STAR combo too much like the TNF will with CAFRAD, this does not mean that the Netherlands can sell De Zeven Provincien class ships to a third party along with the SM-2 and ESSM without prior US permission.

So yes, Turkey will be free to sell the CAFRAD sensor suite or integrate it as they please, it will be free to use the SM-2, SM-3 and the ESSM along with CAFRAD on its ships but IT CANNOT export said interceptors mated with the CAFRAD to a third party.

In essence, if you export the TF2000 you will have to do so without the SM-2, SM-3 and ESSM unless the US allows it.

The same way we were offered the Aegis interceptor package in a JV with Hyundai for integration, doesn't mean if India had opted for it that we could sell the same to a third party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Dillinger said:


> THE PN! *Not the Turkish Navy (which will of course be free to use said interceptors since that is what the deal is all about)*, the Europeans have integrated the SM-2 and ESSM with the APAR and L-STAR combo too much like the TNF will with CAFRAD, this does not mean that the Netherlands can sell De Zeven Provincien class ships to a third party along with the SM-2 and ESSM without prior US permission.
> 
> So yes, Turkey will be free to sell the CAFRAD sensor suite or integrate it as they please, it will be free to use the SM-2, SM-3 and the ESSM along with CAFRAD on its ships but IT CANNOT export said interceptors mated with the CAFRAD to a third party.
> 
> In essence, if you export the TF2000 you will have to do so without the SM-2, SM-3 and ESSM unless the US allows it.
> 
> The same way we were offered the Aegis interceptor package in a JV with Hyundai for integration, doesn't mean if India had opted for it that we could sell the same to a third party.



Now I get what you mean. Probably the same issue with TAI T-129 we had. US engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Neptune said:


> Now I get what you mean. Probably the same issue with TAI T-129 we had. US engines



The CAFRAD is impressive by the way, to the best of my knowledge it will match the European APAR and the Israeli MF-STAR, integrated mast with 4 emitting arrays, yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Neptune said:


> Planned: 4 (for $4 billion)
> Displacement: 7,000 tonnes
> Length: 147-150 m
> Beam: 18 m
> 
> Radar: ASELSAN radar complex called CAFRAD (Long range search radar, illumination radar, fire control radar, Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack EEW system at the top of the mast, X band satellite communication system).
> 
> 
> Armament:
> 
> -1x 127mm 127/64 Naval Gun
> 
> -2x Aselsan STAMP stabilized 25mm gun platform
> 
> - ROKETSAN Atmaca anti-ship missile 250km (Atmaca will have capability of both land attack and anti-ship capabilities)
> 
> - ROKETSAN Gezgin LACM (2,500 km)
> 
> - ASELSAN/TUBITAK High Enery Laser CWIS
> 
> - ROKETSAN Hisar-A/O SAM missiles integration efforts may be taken place in accordance with Turkish Naval Forces requirements.
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-156 SM-2 Block IV Mk-21
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-161 SM-3 Block IA
> 
> - RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (CIWS-PDMS)
> 
> - RUM-139 VL-ASROC (Anti Submarine Weapon )...22km
> 
> -Mk-32 Torpedo Tubes
> 
> Aircraft: SH-60B LAMPS II Seahawk
> Unmanned Aerial Vehicle
> 
> 
> @Zarvan it's $1 billion per ship. If Pakistan aquires it in future possibly with soft loan..at 2020 I think PAK budget would be much higher than today. No ship at South Asia may match with it.



$1 Billion is the key thing here,the current state of PK economy simply does not allow them to purchase $1 Billion Ships & neither can turkey offer Soft loans for it & if that ships has US engines then again you will not be able to sell it to PK,like what happened to T-129 helo deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Danish saleem said:


> Brother,
> 
> Please check the capability of RAAD, easily deliver from any Plane, from 30000+ feet in the Air having range of more than 500 KM, so two or three Raad Missiles hit from different directions, counter measures of any ship will not able to tackle that!
> 
> So brother your kolkaata class will be easily turned in koool caata class. nothing to worry .
> 
> Danish



RAAD or Babur are not anti ship missiles. The warhead and the navigation control is different for an anti ship missile. They are more sea skimming Their speed is slow and high possibility of getting shot by simple machine gun fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

The answer is the Pakistani navy doesn't have a direct counter. It has a range of options that can impede the deployment of such a vessel near us. 

The bottom line is that Pakistan needs to build its surface fleet if it is ever able to pose a threat to such ships. This has been discussed many times. I don't see the reason for a thread to be opened on the basis of one type of ship.....



Neptune said:


> How about the 7,000t TF2000 class AAW frigate.



Exactly. 

With China and Turkey's help, Pakistan can build a powerful fleet. But we also have the issue of funds. As time goes by, with the economy getting better, this won't be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

The reason the thread was opened it's the first billion dollar indengious ship that India launched and went into service this. Month

Multi layered highly advanced it'd capable of hurting Pakistan tri services ie your air force and navy and land forces near the coast.

Being new it would make sense to discuss a pak response.


----------



## Zarvan

Faizan Memon said:


> Pakistan needs cruise missile destroyers locally designed & built


that will take time mean while we should try to to get Type 52 Destroyer


----------



## Kompromat

Neptune said:


> How about the 7,000t TF2000 class AAW frigate.



We can't really afford this piece, at least for a decade.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> We can't really afford this piece, at least for a decade.


even after a decade and with great economy better to get Type 52 than going for this


----------



## SrNair

Dillinger said:


> We already have concluded multiple exercise to effect the same, just recently we conducted a mammoth exercise where the ISAR and MPA platforms of the IN were coordinated along with surface and sub surface combatants (the latter by dint of the VLF comm. facility) along with the IAF's air assets "wading into the sea", all run through the Link-2 and linebacked by the IN's own organic AEW, all of this facilitated by the IN's own dedicated satellite asset.
> 
> So, multiple engagements over vast areas is exactly what we have been training for, that is exactly why dedicated space assets were set up for the IN and preference was given to ensuring the seamless integration and development of a situation awareness picture at the theater wide level.
> 
> The sub-surface threat on the other hand will indeed remain dominant in relative terms. For multiple reasons, firstly because the IN has a severe paucity of ASW helos operating off its combatants and the NMRH/ASW helo deal has not been concluded yet, furthermore even if it were signed quickly it would take some time to build up appropriate force levels and ease them into the mix. Secondly, the absence of low/very low frequency active/passive towed array sonars in significant numbers at the moment, till the recently inducted Kamortas and the Talwar class frigates get their ACTAS sonar fitment (the latter moving into said refit next year) and lastly because the last three Agostas are capable boats.
> 
> @Donatello One can always "hear" the subs too, the sub needs to stay glued on its passive sonar, any active ping and the chances of detection go up quite a bit. The Ships have their own passive and active sonars up and running, towed arrays which can trail for kms and with sensors at variable depths (low, very low frequency brings an immense detection range increment, more than the range at which most subs will pick out the ships) negates the advantage of hiding in thermocline layers to a good extent. Add to that large area sanitation by MPAs such as the 8Is using their MAD and with persistence (and remember all this data is being collated and added to the unified picture) due to their large ETOS, then come the ASW helos which sanitize the relatively immediate area around the CBG/ship through sonobuoys and dipping sonar (marking contacts, plotting possible paths through multiple contacts) and then the ASW ships like the Kamorta themselves.
> 
> All such systems are always best utilized when they are structured in a layered manner with redundancies.
> 
> Of course, you could still eat a torpedo as stated before, just haggling over the technical point of sub vs. surface.



Nice informative post.So it seems you are a naval guy.


----------



## Dillinger

sreekumar said:


> Nice informative post.So it seems you are a naval guy.



Lol no! I am a solid landlubber, find @Capt.Popeye for the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Zarvan said:


> We need to improve economy fast and get 4 Destroyers from China even if we have take help from our allies in Middle East there security depends on us and for us to defend them specially Saudi Arabia we need to have at least a Navy with around 24 Major Warships and many more Submarines so they can give us money and in the mean while we can work on our economy producing electricity developing industrial areas and improving Law and Order



That was so easy when you compiled all solution in one paragraph.But friend reality is far away from it.



Dillinger said:


> Lol no! I am a solid landlubber, find @Capt.Popeye for the rest.



But your posts are truly professional.Only professional sailor can reply like that.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Lol no! I am a solid landlubber, find @Capt.Popeye for the rest.



Hell!!! Even I've "swallowed the anchor" now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

sreekumar said:


> That was so easy when you compiled all solution in one paragraph.But friend reality is far away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> But your posts are truly professional.Only professional sailor can reply like that.



Agent Dilli Khan, Pakistani ISI mole in the Indian armed forces reporting for duty, recently recruited The Captain and Joe as assets. Handler @Hyperion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> We already have concluded multiple exercise to effect the same, just recently we conducted a mammoth exercise where the ISAR and MPA platforms of the IN were coordinated along with surface and sub surface combatants (the latter by dint of the VLF comm. facility) along with the IAF's air assets "wading into the sea", all run through the Link-2 and linebacked by the IN's own organic AEW, all of this facilitated by the IN's own dedicated satellite asset.
> 
> So, multiple engagements over vast areas is exactly what we have been training for, that is exactly why dedicated space assets were set up for the IN and preference was given to ensuring the seamless integration and development of a situation awareness picture at the theater wide level.
> 
> The sub-surface threat on the other hand will indeed remain dominant in relative terms. For multiple reasons, firstly because the IN has a severe paucity of ASW helos operating off its combatants and the NMRH/ASW helo deal has not been concluded yet, furthermore even if it were signed quickly it would take some time to build up appropriate force levels and ease them into the mix. Secondly, the absence of low/very low frequency active/passive towed array sonars in significant numbers at the moment, till the recently inducted Kamortas and the Talwar class frigates get their ACTAS sonar fitment (the latter moving into said refit next year) and lastly because the last three Agostas are capable boats.
> 
> @Donatello One can always "hear" the subs too, the sub needs to stay glued on its passive sonar, any active ping and the chances of detection go up quite a bit. The Ships have their own passive and active sonars up and running, towed arrays which can trail for kms and with sensors at variable depths (low, very low frequency brings an immense detection range increment, more than the range at which most subs will pick out the ships) negates the advantage of hiding in thermocline layers to a good extent. Add to that large area sanitation by MPAs such as the 8Is using their MAD and with persistence (and remember all this data is being collated and added to the unified picture) due to their large ETOS, then come the ASW helos which sanitize the relatively immediate area around the CBG/ship through sonobuoys and dipping sonar (marking contacts, plotting possible paths through multiple contacts) and then the ASW ships like the Kamorta themselves.
> 
> All such systems are always best utilized when they are structured in a layered manner with redundancies.
> 
> Of course, you could still eat a torpedo as stated before, just haggling over the technical point of sub vs. surface.




The part about the "Space Segment" is the 'big leap forward' or game-changer for the IN. So far the IN always described itself as a 3-dimensional force; now (in a manner of speaking) a 4th dimension has been added.
The networking that is now possible of all available sensors either in the same area of ocean or even different areas is a phenomenal move-up in capability.
Just think of this: like a VSAT terminal in an ATM allows you to link with your Bank in 'real-time'; the Sat-Link does that to Naval assets. I can recall the discussions with an erstwhile colleague/course-mate when he wrote up a dissertation for the Navy and I got to diss it through with him. That formed the 'concept-paper' which led to the realisation of the capability. In time we are going to see further augmentation of this capability. So much so; that some ASW/AAW sensors on a Naval asset some-where will detect a target and then pass the information to another asset in the immediate vicinity of the target which will be in a more passive (and silent) mode; then will launch its weapons at the target. In short, the prey will become a predator.
Or the prey will continue the "cat and mouse" games and lead other Hunters to the Lurker. The combinations will grow in variety and numbers; thanks to this dimension.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> The part about the "Space Segment" is the 'big leap forward' or game-changer for the IN. So far the IN always described itself as a 3-dimensional force; now (in a manner of speaking) a 4th dimension has been added.
> The networking that is now possible of all available sensors either in the same area of ocean or even different areas is a phenomenal move-up in capability.
> Just think of this: like a VSAT terminal in an ATM allows you to link with your Bank in 'real-time'; the Sat-Link does that to Naval assets. I can recall the discussions with an erstwhile colleague/course-mate when he wrote up a dissertation for the Navy and I got to diss it through with him. That formed the 'concept-paper' which led to the realisation of the capability. In time we are going to see further augmentation of this capability. So much so; that some ASW/AAW sensors on a Naval asset some-where will detect a target and then pass the information to another asset in the immediate vicinity of the target which will be in a more passive (and silent) mode; then will launch its weapons at the target. In short, the prey will become a predator.
> Or the prey will continue the "cat and mouse" games and lead other Hunters to the Lurker. The combinations will grow in variety and numbers; thanks to this dimension.



Ergo my stress on the "complete situational picture being painted at the theater wide level". Link-2 Mod3, GSAT-7 and our C2 systems have really changed the game. Why would I want to go active, why would I ping a sub when I can glue on to the hydrophones and let assets which are up in the air (immune to torpedoes) do the active pinging and build the picture for me, pretty basic, just magnified across a vast geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Ergo my stress on the "complete situational picture being painted at the theater wide level". Link-2 Mod3, GSAT-7 and our C2 systems have really changed the game. Why would I want to go active, why would I ping a sub when I can glue on to the hydrophones and let assets which are up in the air (immune to torpedoes) do the active pinging and build the picture for me, pretty basic, just magnified across a vast geography.



It is precisely this 4th dimension; or the ability to link-up seamlessly via a secure connection that has tipped the balance against the submarine again. Modern SSKs are potent weapons, even more so with the ability to lurk because of the advent of AIP. 
But they are certainly vincible, when multiple sensors act together; even more so when they are out of reach of the Sub itself. Even SURTASS is a huge capability for surface ships today, which had already begun to change the balance in the Sub-Surface Ship equations.
While the Airborne ASW capability helps to scan large areas of Ocean in the preliminary search, and can then again be called upon when the Search gets localised.
Not to forget that even SATs can have multi-payloads and even contribute Sensor Capability!!


----------



## Zarvan

sreekumar said:


> That was so easy when you compiled all solution in one paragraph.But friend reality is far away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> But your posts are truly professional.Only professional sailor can reply like that.


O mr Saudis have always helped us and after nuclear the help has increased and situation in middle east will make it more easy to get Saudi fund our ships


----------



## shaheenmissile

Pakistan has far too many platform which can fire various types of anti ship missiles. 
P-3C orion,Mirage ROSE and sea king helicopters with harpoon missiles. Z-9C , JF-17 with C-802 Missiles.
And Dont Forget CM-400AKG fired from JF-17.
Also many PN ships and missile boats can fire both chinese and American harpoon Missiles.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.
> 
> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice....


People laughed the same way when Israel made iron dome that uses a missile costing 10-20 times that of the rocket it intercepts and destroys. Today in the Gaza episode, that cost is reflected in the total asymmetry between the civilian deaths in Israel vs civilian deaths in Gaza. People laughing at that time aren't laughing any more. 

Draw the parallel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Zarvan said:


> O mr Saudis have always helped us and after nuclear the help has increased and situation in middle east will make it more easy to get Saudi fund our ships


Funding is one issue .Developing technology is another.
Even if you develop such a ship by Saudi fund who would be its owner ?(strenious effort to develop the technology is also in back ground)

If you want to develop something do your own.Otherwise it 
would be a disaster.
Decades of effort of Naval Design Bureau enabled our Naval builders for such an adventure.I dont know about Pak ship building capability ,let alone the designing of a stealth destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

sreekumar said:


> Funding is one issue .Developing technology is another.
> Even if you develop such a ship by Saudi fund who would be its owner ?(strenious effort to develop the technology is also in back ground)
> 
> If you want to develop something do your own.Otherwise it
> would be a disaster.
> Decades of effort of Naval Design Bureau enabled our Naval builders for such an adventure.I dont know about Pak ship building capability ,let alone the designing of a stealth destroyer.


mr if use Saudi money than we would bye Type 52 not develop on our own mr and if we get more money we may get TOT


----------



## T-123456

Zarvan said:


> even after a decade and with great economy better to get Type 52 than going for this


Why go for the Type 52 and not for the TF-2000 when you have the money,could you explain?


----------



## Zarvan

T-123456 said:


> Why go for the Type 52 and not for the TF-2000 when you have the money,could you explain?


because last time I checked TF-2000 price is expected to be 3 billion dollars per piece but Type 52 costs 800 million dollars


----------



## Neptune

Dillinger said:


> The CAFRAD is impressive by the way, to the best of my knowledge it will match the European APAR and the Israeli MF-STAR, integrated mast with 4 emitting arrays, yes?



Yes. CAFRAD consists by:

- Long Range Search Radar
- Electronically Scanning IFF Antenna
- Illumination Radar
- Fire Control Radar
- Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack System
- X Band Satellite Communication System
- Multifunctional Radar

Besides the CAFRAD complex, there will be a bigass size AESA radar. Let's see what the engineers will come up with 
Courtesy of cabatli_53



Zarvan said:


> because last time I checked TF-2000 price is expected to be 3 billion dollars per piece but Type 52 costs 800 million dollars



Nahh.. the price is expected to be 1-1.1 billion USD per ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Neptune said:


> Yes. CAFRAD consists by:
> 
> - Long Range Search Radar
> - Electronically Scanning IFF Antenna
> - Illumination Radar
> - Fire Control Radar
> - Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack System
> - X Band Satellite Communication System
> - Multifunctional Radar
> 
> Besides the CAFRAD complex, there will be a bigass size AESA radar. Let's see what the engineers will come up with
> Courtesy of cabatli_53



Don't talk to @Dillinger - He is the Enemy !  

The only thing you ought to be doing is to have him sent to Greece disguised as a mermaid while secretly leaking information to the Greek Navy that @Dillinger is actually an under-cover spy for the Turkish Navy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Neptune

What is the unit cost of the TF-2000?


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> @Neptune
> 
> What is the unit cost of the TF-2000?



There's not an official price but $4,000,000,000 has been given by government for 4 ships + R&D. We expect that the price per ship would be 1-1.1 billion dollars because of large missile inventory, hell of a sensors and Laser CIWS, CAFRAD...etc.



Armstrong said:


> Don't talk to @Dillinger - He is the Enemy !
> 
> The only thing you ought to be doing is to have him sent to Greece disguised as a mermaid while secretly leaking information to the Greek Navy that @Dillinger is actually an under-cover spy for the Turkish Navy !



Just as I was about to say...Buttstrong's back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Neptune said:


> There's not an official price but $4,000,000,000 has been given by government for 4 ships + R&D. We expect that the price per ship would be 1-1.1 billion dollars because of large missile inventory, hell of a sensors and Laser CIWS, CAFRAD...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I was about to say...Buttstrong's back



Are they planning a direct energy weapon to be integrated?

What is other type of weapons on this ship and if it is frigate or a destroyer?


----------



## VelocuR

Neptune said:


> There's not an official price but $4,000,000,000 has been given by government for 4 ships + R&D. We expect that the price per ship would be 1-1.1 billion dollars because of large missile inventory, hell of a sensors and Laser CIWS, CAFRAD...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I was about to say...Buttstrong's back



Can Turkey discount the prices for us, I didn't like the prices of 1-1.1 billion dollars too high? Pakistan-Turkish Brothers deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Zarvan said:


> mr if use Saudi money than we would bye Type 52 not develop on our own mr and if we get more money we may get TOT



TOT alone cannot develop your Ship Building Industry,you need investment in domestic research

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

There is no need for such an expensive toy. We are much better off getting 4-8 Enhanced F-23 frigates with VLS.

12-15 networked frigates
10-12 AIP subs

Coastal defense, Maritime attack capabilities added, PN would maintain its 'sea denial' role well.

PN has had one station so far, now it will have 3 streched over a 1000km. In other words the IN would have to fight inside latoral waters to achieve its 'blockade' objective which is precisely what PN would want as it would trap the IN inside a small body of water, deprived of stand off capability, well within the range of all kinds of sub, surface, air and land launched ship killing missiles, air crafts or even ballistic missiles all while operating in a small AIP sub infested body of water. 

Shifting the biggest base to Gwadar is a pivotal decision as it will strech IN's assets by a factor of 1000km. Their supply vessels will become ducks while they'd be fighting for every square nautical mile. They'd also be at war a stones throw away from the US fleet in Bahrain and Qatar, who maintain a 200nmi cordon, which would border Gwadar, so technically, the IN would be operating inside the USN's envelope which will complicate things for IN very much. 

They'd have to get close to attack Gwadar, but they run the risk of saber rattling the USN fleet in the process while fighting PN. Just in case a Chinese Type-96 SSBN comes prowling around to join the party that would spike things up further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Aeronaut said:


> There is no need for such an expensive toy. We are much better off getting 4-8 Enhanced F-23 frigates with VLS.
> 
> 12-15 networked frigates
> 10-12 AIP subs
> 
> Coastal defense, Maritime attack capabilities added, PN would maintain its 'sea denial' role well.
> 
> PN has had one station so far, now it will have 3 streched over a 1000km. *In other words the IN would have to fight inside latoral waters to achieve its 'blockade' objective which is precisely what PN would want *as it would trap the IN inside a small body of water, deprived of stand off capability, well within the range of all kinds of sub, surface, air and land launched ship killing missiles, air crafts or even ballistic missiles all while operating in a small AIP sub infested body of water.
> 
> Shifting the biggest base to Gwadar is a pivotal decision as it will strech IN's assets by a factor of 1000km. Their supply vessels will become ducks while they'd be fighting for every square nautical mile. They'd also be at war a stones throw away from the US fleet in Bahrain and Qatar, who maintain a 200nmi cordon, which would border Gwadar, so technically, the IN would be operating inside the USN's envelope which will complicate things for IN very much.
> 
> They'd have to get close to attack Gwadar, but they run the risk of saber rattling the USN fleet in the process while fighting PN. Just in case a Chinese Type-96 SSBN comes prowling around to join the party that would spike things up further.



Probably a silly question, but here goes: regarding the bold part, why would Indian Navy want to blockade Gwadar? They'd still be gunning for Karachi, wouldn't they, and PN would still be forced to prevent this scenario, wouldn't it? Plus, what about the thinning of PN's own resources owing to a much more 'spread out' presence along the Makran coast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

The best bet is to replace the 6 type 21s with 6 newer All purpose frigates with Medium range SAM cover. Then add some more general purpose frigates. A 16 frigate size PN, and 10 AIP Subs would be more than enough. But this means we are looking at a bill of about 4 billion USD, so where will the money come from?


----------



## T-123456

Zarvan said:


> because last time I checked TF-2000 price is expected to be 3 billion dollars per piece but Type 52 costs 800 million dollars


No,the program cost is between $3 billion to $6 billion for 6/8 ships,so no more then $1 billion a ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> The point is IN will not come close. That's IN has opted for brahmos, so that enemy doesnt get any chance to retaliate the ping from the IN vessel who launched.



First line of your post is correct and I also said that but your fellow country men can't understand it, and yes brahmos is a threat but PN have decided that it will not allow IN to come close enough to its coast that they can launch brahmos, that is why initially C-602s (coastal batteries with 240+ km range) are acquired and soon ships will also have them too, P-3s & other MPA with air launched 100+ kms range AShM, PN surface ships will patrol around 200 nm out side our border so they can stop IN coming close enough and they have chance to fight at that range as PAF can quickly come to support specially with quick response CM-400AKG missiles. Remember IN may face 400+ km range C-602s in conflict as that version is already in use with PLAN.

DF-21 type missile may be last option but big bro (land & ship launched) of CM-400AKG with 500+ km range is more feasible as PLAN also have them.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Topic is something else...or are you people done?


----------



## The A-5

elitepilot09 said:


> 4000+ posts and you write this absolutely bogus shitty sentence? Ever heard of INS guidance? Or perhaps GPS? And exactly whose AWACS is going <100km to a naval vessel armed with LR SAMs?
> 
> As for OP, you really ought to know better than this. Reported for useless war-mongering and instigating nonsensical arguments.



The guidance you mentioned is for attacking fixed land targets. Doesn't work against moving targets with active defences,
that too when targets are out at sea (with no particular terrain to hide your approach or match images for TERCOM)


----------



## The A-5

I do not think Pakistan has capability (or requirement) to procure something to counter Kolk.

What have they procured to counter Shivalik? That frigate with 8 AsHMs and 56 SAMs itself poses a more
persistent surface threat to PN right now than any recently-inducted Kolk would do. Plus all 3 Shivaliks are
operational, they should be enough to handle all PN surface combatants. The Neptune MPA and P-28 corvettes
should offer ample new-generation ASW capabilities (Neptune is now the most deadly airborne sub-hunter in the world).

In each case I haven't included the 6 x Talwar FFGs, 3 x P16A FFGs, 3 x P16 FFGs, 3 x P-15 DDGs, 5 x Rajput DDGs,
3 x P25A corvettes, 3 x P25 corvettes etc., and the 8 x Tu-142 MPAs, 5 x Il-38SD MPAs, which can safely carry out
other roles like patrolling IOR, escorting Carriers, etc.

Plus we've still got 8 x Kilo SSKs with Klub CMs and 4 x Type209 SSKs (soon to receive Harpoon CMs). And the
6 x Scorpenes under construction (with Exocet CMs)...we have huge nuclear submarine ambitions as well, with
3 x SSBNs, 3 x SSGNs, and atleast 8 SSNs (6 already outlined), Pakistan cannot counter all of these any way, so
what's the point in countering the Kolk with some imaginary window-shopping acquisitions now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> There is no need for such an expensive toy. We are much better off getting 4-8 Enhanced F-23 frigates with VLS.
> 
> 12-15 networked frigates
> 10-12 AIP subs
> 
> Coastal defense, Maritime attack capabilities added, PN would maintain its 'sea denial' role well.
> 
> PN has had one station so far, now it will have 3 streched over a 1000km. In other words the IN would have to fight inside latoral waters to achieve its 'blockade' objective which is precisely what PN would want as it would trap the IN inside a small body of water, deprived of stand off capability, well within the range of all kinds of sub, surface, air and land launched ship killing missiles, air crafts or even ballistic missiles all while operating in a small AIP sub infested body of water.
> 
> Shifting the biggest base to Gwadar is a pivotal decision as it will strech IN's assets by a factor of 1000km. Their supply vessels will become ducks while they'd be fighting for every square nautical mile. They'd also be at war a stones throw away from the US fleet in Bahrain and Qatar, who maintain a 200nmi cordon, which would border Gwadar, so technically, the IN would be operating inside the USN's envelope which will complicate things for IN very much.
> 
> They'd have to get close to attack Gwadar, but they run the risk of saber rattling the USN fleet in the process while fighting PN. Just in case a Chinese Type-96 SSBN comes prowling around to join the party that would spike things up further.


Sir first we need to increase number off frigates to 16 when economy improve increase to 24 with 12 submarines and 90 Fighter Jets too back our Navy and we need to increase number off FAC too


----------



## rockstar08

sreekumar said:


> Maintaining 70 sub has its own risk and expense.
> Every systems have its own purpose.If a professional navy like Indian Navy spend 1billion$ for a destroyer .It will be worthy.
> And it has its own advantage.
> 
> 
> But the fact is we commisssioned
> the destroyer .The things you mentioned are just some wishes.And we dont know whether that is included in PN modernization.



Sir another fact is we are not at war ... so relax .. we are not afraid of your any destroyer or anything ..


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> Are they planning a direct energy weapon to be integrated?
> 
> What is other type of weapons on this ship and if it is frigate or a destroyer?



Yes they are. A team called ATOM is responsible for Laser CIWS and high kinetic energy weapon. ATOM= ASELSAN, ODTÜ (Where hype is graduated), METEKSAN and TÜBİTAK.

Radar: CAFRAD

- Long Range Search Radar
- Electronically Scanning IFF Antenna
- Illumination Radar
- Fire Control Radar
- Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack System
- X Band Satellite Communication System
- Multifunctional Radar

Besides the CAFRAD complex, there will be an advanced AESA radar like the ones at Daring-class. 

Displacement: 7,000 tonnes

Length: 160 m

Beam: 18 m

Armament:

-1x 127mm 127/64 Naval Gun

-2x Aselsan STAMP stabilized 25mm gun platform

- ROKETSAN Atmaca anti-ship missile 250km (Atmaca will have capability of both land attack and anti-ship capabilities)

- ROKETSAN Gezgin LACM (2,500 km)

- ASELSAN/TUBITAK Laser CWIS (This platform will also replace the active service Phalanx CIWS)

- ROKETSAN Hisar-A/O SAM missiles integration efforts may be taken place in accordance with Turkish Naval Forces requirements.

- RAYTHEON RIM-156 SM-2 Block IV Mk-21

- RAYTHEON RIM-162 ESSM 

- RAYTHEON RIM-161 SM-3 Block IA

- RAYTHEON RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (CIWS-PDMS)

- RUM-139 VL-ASROC (Anti Submarine Weapon )...22km

- Mk-32 Torpedo Tubes

- Aircraft: SH-60B LAMPS II Seahawk
Unmanned Aerial Vehicle

- Laser Directed Kinetic Energy Weapons

- Directional Infrared Counter Measures


By it's specs, displacement and stealthy design it clearly is an AAW guided missile destroyer. But the DZKK has to abide NSC protocols at classification. So it's gonna be named as an "air defence frigate".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> First line of your post is correct and I also said that but your fellow country men can't understand it, and yes brahmos is a threat but PN have decided that it will not allow IN to come close enough to its coast that they can launch brahmos, that is why initially C-602s (coastal batteries with 240+ km range) are acquired and soon ships will also have them too, P-3s & other MPA with air launched 100+ kms range AShM, PN surface ships will patrol around 200 nm out side our border so they can stop IN coming close enough and they have chance to fight at that range as PAF can quickly come to support specially with quick response CM-400AKG missiles. Remember IN may face 400+ km range C-602s in conflict as that version is already in use with PLAN.
> 
> DF-21 type missile may be last option but big bro (land & ship launched) of CM-400AKG with 500+ km range is more feasible as PLAN also have them.



How can you stop IN at 200Nm , not possible. Mumbai is itself 800kms from Karachi which is 400Nm, during war IN vessels will be closer lol. Launching brahmos from 300Nm(600km) will hit the target as its range is 700 km. Karachi port is always under range. Once the oil installations are down, PN will not dare to retaliate. 

And except the submarines, PN will not send their vessels to counter IN frigates.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Storm Force I've seen you star numerous of these India vs Pakistan threads that never go anywhere constructive. 


As it is, it is a silly question you have asked anyway- the introduction of the Kolkata does not massively sway the balance of power in the region, it is simply another in a long line of improvements the IN is making. Take Kolkata out of the equation the PN has still lost the fight before the first shot is fired. The real question is how should the PN/Pakistan deal with an ever growing and expanding IN that is set to receive and ever greater share of the defence budget as India focuses on power projection and on the seas going into the next decade?


----------



## waz

Storm Force said:


> The reason the thread was opened it's the first billion dollar indengious ship that India launched and went into service this. Month
> 
> Multi layered highly advanced it'd capable of hurting Pakistan tri services ie your air force and navy and land forces near the coast.
> 
> Being new it would make sense to discuss a pak response.



This has been addressed before many a time. I still haven't seen the need to open a thread based off one ship.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistanisage said:


> Billion Dollar Ships can be brought down by few hundred thousand dollars worth of Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles.


You think it would be that easy?



Pakistanisage said:


> I love those odds. Please build more of these TUBS for our Target practice


$1BN USD buys you some pretty cutting edge-tech, I'm sure these TUBS will put up a fight.



JonAsad said:


> A single sub could sink it-


Well that's making a lot of assumptions, that an IN MPA (P-8I, the most advanced sub hunting plane in the world) or any one of the IN's surface or sub surface warships fail to detect that single sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Danish saleem said:


> Answer will be a Raad Air to Surface missile having range of around 500 KM.
> 
> Danish


 
Sir,

Thatis not an anti ship missile---is it!!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The same way Khurki was sank n kirpan retreated with full speed (lucky .. the torpedo was a dud)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

elitepilot09 said:


> But then as I said, no fixed wing AEW so no love there. The Muricans are hard selling the E-2D for the Vishaal, ready even to let us put up EMALS (how that will work dunno, given that even nuc boat will struggle with the power requirement of a system like the EMALS).


E-2D is a shoe-in for the IN's IAC-2 given it is almost certain to be CATOBAR configured. Any talk of the IN paying for the development of an AEW variant of the V-22 so there is a universal system for both the IN's STOBAR and CATOBAR carriers is just hot air IMHO.


What is more interesting is what fighter will be flying off the IAC-2, every contender I can think of (F-35C,Rafale-M and N-FGFA) all have their own inherent flaws and all seem to rule themselves out of contention before one can even begin contemplating such things.

On the EMALS topic, I've heard lots on this and it does seem the IN is pushing hard for it but I do keep questioning the power requirements of such a system (I am not of the mind the IAC-2 will be N-powered nor should it be IMHO) and all I keep coming back to is that the RN had seriously looked at EMALS for the QE class of ACCs and had only ruled it out on cost grounds, I have been unable to find a single source questioning whether the conventionally powered QE class could power such a system. Additionally, by the very virtue of the fact that General Atomics are pitching this to the IN I would ponder if N-power really is needed for EMALS as there has been no indication from the IN that it would be a CVN and thus GA would be wasting their time pitching a system for a nuclear powered carrier for a conventionally powered one. So I would _assume_ that there is very much scope for EMALS especially if the IN want's to future proof the IAC-2 and be ahead of the curve, but then there is always steam- which isn't so bad (CATOBAR in any form is a step up on STOBAR).


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> First line of your post is correct and I also said that but your fellow country men can't understand it, and yes brahmos is a threat but PN have decided that it will not allow IN to come close enough to its coast that they can launch brahmos, that is why initially C-602s (coastal batteries with 240+ km range) are acquired and soon ships will also have them too, P-3s & other MPA with air launched 100+ kms range AShM, PN surface ships will patrol around 200 nm out side our border so they can stop IN coming close enough and they have chance to fight at that range as PAF can quickly come to support specially with quick response CM-400AKG missiles. Remember IN may face 400+ km range C-602s in conflict as that version is already in use with PLAN.
> 
> DF-21 type missile may be last option but big bro (land & ship launched) of CM-400AKG with 500+ km range is more feasible as PLAN also have them.


not even dreams .. The last thing that you may expect from China is DF 21 ... don't think China will give you anything Pak wants...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> How can you stop IN at 200Nm , not possible. Mumbai is itself 800kms from Karachi which is 400Nm, during war IN vessels will be closer lol. Launching brahmos from 300Nm(600km) will hit the target as its range is 700 km. Karachi port is always under range. Once the oil installations are down, PN will not dare to retaliate.
> And except the submarines, PN will not send their vessels to counter IN frigates.



Only in your dreams that PN will not retaliate, serving officer told me that they can take F-22Ps as close as 50km to IN fleet to launch their 8 AShMs after that they may not come but IN will also suffer, Also now PN have Surface to Surface strike capability means they can hit Indian harbor from land mobile batteries.

IN's fleet will face Subs as first wave with MPA's + PAF air launched AShMs + PAF AWACS (for surveillance at sea & air) + Coastal Batteries (if needed) after that surface ships will come into play, they have secondary role for now, but if PN received 3 more OHPs and they can upgrade them as they desired with 6 AIP sub from China + 2 Type 54s then things may change.

PN have longer range weapon then Brahmos because one officer told me that we will not allow IN to come close enough to be able to launch Brahmos and he believed that it has range between 500 km to 700 km.



danger007 said:


> not even dreams .. The last thing that you may expect from China is DF 21 ... don't think China will give you anything Pak wants...



China never sell us complete product like those they just teach us how to built. 

There were rumors that this system is also in possession of PN (it may be the rumoured big bro of CM-400AKG), its is also mentioned that JF-17s can also carry them.
.
YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Only in your dreams that PN will not retaliate, serving officer told me that they can take F-22Ps as close as 50km to IN fleet to launch their 8 AShMs after that they may not come but IN will also suffer, Also now PN have Surface to Surface strike capability means they can hit Indian harbor from land mobile batteries.
> 
> IN's fleet will face Subs as first wave with MPA's + PAF air launched AShMs + PAF AWACS (for surveillance at sea & air) + Coastal Batteries (if needed) after that surface ships will come into play, they have secondary role for now, but if PN received 3 more OHPs and they can upgrade them as they desired with 6 AIP sub from China + 2 Type 54s then things may change.
> 
> PN have longer range weapon then Brahmos because one officer told me that we will not allow IN to come close enough to be able to launch Brahmos and he believed that it has range between 500 km to 700 km.
> 
> 
> 
> China never sell us complete product like those they just teach us how to built.
> 
> There were rumors that this system is also in possession of PN (it may be the rumoured big bro of CM-400AKG), its is also mentioned that JF-17s can also carry them.
> .
> YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




It depends what fleet it is.

secondly if we take the scenario of CBG of IN, then any air misadventure by PAF will be countered by Naval Aviation , Migs 29 of AC. The submarines will be countered by submarine in the CBG. The CBG also posses anti submarine warfare frigates and destroyers. 20-30 cruise missile cannot sink the CBG. And Pakistan navy has to empty all its ammunition on just one CBG.

The missile frigate coming behind the CBG will take down the port and in the end PN navy will be helpless after heavy saturation fire from IAF and Indian Navy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Neptune said:


> Planned: 4 (for $4 billion)
> Displacement: 7,000 tonnes
> Length: 160 m
> Beam: 18 m
> 
> Radar: ASELSAN radar complex called CAFRAD (Long range search radar, illumination radar, fire control radar, Ares 2NS Electronic Support/Attack EEW system at the top of the mast, X band satellite communication system).
> 
> 
> Armament:
> 
> -1x 127mm 127/64 Naval Gun
> 
> -2x Aselsan STAMP stabilized 25mm gun platform
> 
> - ROKETSAN Atmaca anti-ship missile 250km (Atmaca will have capability of both land attack and anti-ship capabilities)
> 
> - ROKETSAN Gezgin LACM (2,500 km)
> 
> - ASELSAN/TUBITAK High Enery Laser CWIS
> 
> - ROKETSAN Hisar-A/O SAM missiles integration efforts may be taken place in accordance with Turkish Naval Forces requirements.
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-156 SM-2 Block IV Mk-21
> 
> - RAYTHEON RIM-161 SM-3 Block IA
> 
> - RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile (CIWS-PDMS)
> 
> - RUM-139 VL-ASROC (Anti Submarine Weapon )...22km
> 
> -Mk-32 Torpedo Tubes
> 
> Aircraft: SH-60B LAMPS II Seahawk
> Unmanned Aerial Vehicle
> 
> 
> @Zarvan it's $1 billion per ship. If Pakistan aquires it in future possibly with soft loan..at 2020 I think PAK budget would be much higher than today. No ship at South Asia may match with it.


So the answer to a $1BN USD ship is to procure another $1BN USD ship?

I'm sorry but this is nonsense- the PN is by far the least appreciated wing of the Pak armed forces and its annual capital expenditure budget is pitiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Indischer said:


> Probably a silly question, but here goes: regarding the bold part, why would Indian Navy want to blockade Gwadar? They'd still be gunning for Karachi, wouldn't they, and PN would still be forced to prevent this scenario, wouldn't it? Plus, what about the thinning of PN's own resources owing to a much more 'spread out' presence along the Makran coast?



That whole post that you responded to is simply riddled with juvenile absurdities. E.G. the USN has got dragged into the proceedings! For what? USN has nothing to do with a dispute between any two entities; since USA has pretty much washed its hands off from this dispute. Even the halcyon days of the CENTO/SEATO "cozying-up" are long over. There is no "love-lorn relationship" any more.
As for the Chinese; they are not at all the kind to dive head-first into some-one else's $hit. Past history is ample proof of that.
Then it displays an abject display of not understanding what a Naval Blockade entails. Finally it conjures up a picture that does not exist at present, but is projected. For that projection to reach fruition; many conducive conditions need to exist. There is very little of that visible on the ground right now. So that is simply a picture of "many castles in the air".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Basel said:


> Only in your dreams that PN will not retaliate, serving officer told me that they can take F-22Ps as close as 50km to IN fleet to launch their 8 AShMs after that they may not come but IN will also suffer, Also now PN have Surface to Surface strike capability means they can hit Indian harbor from land mobile batteries.
> 
> IN's fleet will face Subs as first wave with MPA's + PAF air launched AShMs + PAF AWACS (for surveillance at sea & air) + Coastal Batteries (if needed) after that surface ships will come into play, they have secondary role for now, but if PN received 3 more OHPs and they can upgrade them as they desired with 6 AIP sub from China + 2 Type 54s then things may change.
> 
> PN have longer range weapon then Brahmos because one officer told me that we will not allow IN to come close enough to be able to launch Brahmos and he believed that it has range between 500 km to 700 km.
> 
> 
> 
> China never sell us complete product like those they just teach us how to built.
> 
> There were rumors that this system is also in possession of PN (it may be the rumoured big bro of CM-400AKG), its is also mentioned that JF-17s can also carry them.
> .
> YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The destroyer we are mentioned here is a stealth destroyer and its stealth detailss are still classified.One member already said something about his interaction with a naval officer and that is indeed show the caliber of that systems including our stealth frigate.
And you dont even know that whether your radar can acquire this system .


----------



## Danish saleem

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thatis not an anti ship missile---is it!!!!!



Brother,

Raad is cruise Missile, and cruise Missile because of its very low attitude of flying, and very slow in speed, its very easy to hit the moving Target.

Danish


----------



## Neptune

Abingdonboy said:


> So the answer to a $1BN USD ship is to procure another $1BN USD ship?
> 
> I'm sorry but this is nonsense- the PN is by far the least appreciated wing of the Pak armed forces and its annual capital expenditure budget is pitiful.



Not the price wise. Look at the Armament and sensors then compare it with Kolkata. But as @Dillinger said..its gonna be a problem


----------



## Talha Mateen

PN should acquire all 13 Frigates from UK and another 3 from Chile.


----------



## The A-5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The same way Khurki was sank n kirpan retreated with full speed (lucky .. the torpedo was a dud)..



Then it must be easy to conduct another Op Python and Op Trident to set Karachi on fire again.


----------



## The A-5

AIP systems increase the maximum submerged period allowable on conventional submarines, but while doing so, they're
speeds are within 5 to 8 knots at most (for a submersion period of 18 days). With this speed, no sub is going to catch up with any frigate or destroyer capable of dash speeds exceeding 30 knots.

Only a nuclear attack submarine has the ability to travel at speeds of 20 to 30 knots while keeping submerged for over three months ( 90 days ), therefore they are the true killers.

An AIP-equipped sub is only good for coastal protection, but with enemy warships having missiles of ~300km range, they
can only try their worst to *get* to the launch ship's location whilst staying out of sight of prowling ASW assets, but guess what, the ship would rather just fire the missiles, and dash away at 25-30 knots. Whoosh! The AIP sub would be eating dust while
dragging itself along at a meek 8 knots maximum.

The alternative is to rely on conventional methods (coming up to breathe) for high speeds of atleast 20-25 knots, but while doing this, no sub is safe from modern ASW assets, as I said, we already have Neptune/Poseidon which is the deadliest airborne sub-hunter in the world at present...and soon would be adding P-28 ASW corvettes as well. Expecting some member to show a link of chinese wonder submarine popping up around US warship fleet...oh my god subs are invincible lol !!!



Danish saleem said:


> Brother,
> 
> Raad is cruise Missile, and cruise Missile because of its very low attitude of flying, and very slow in speed, its very easy to hit the moving Target.
> 
> Danish



Show me where it is hitting a moving target.


----------



## Dillinger

Neptune said:


> Not the price wise. Look at the Armament and sensors then compare it with Kolkata. But as @Dillinger said..its gonna be a problem



The armament and the sensors is not the issue. In terms of AShM profile the Kolkata is actually superior due to the sustained supersonic sea skimmer BrahMos AShM (8*2).

As far as sensors go, the MF-STAR on the Kolkata is also a 4D, active phased array long range sensor much like the sensor fitment in the CAFRAD package. 

Where the TF2000 shines is in the AAW package since it can reportedly carry a mix of BOTH SM-2 and SM-3. This last part is what is important and elevates TF2000 to a class ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

Dillinger said:


> The armament and the sensors is not the issue. In terms of AShM profile the Kolkata is actually superior due to the sustained supersonic sea skimmer BrahMos AShM (8*2).
> 
> As far as sensors go, the MF-STAR on the Kolkata is also a 4D, active phased array long range sensor much like the sensor fitment in the CAFRAD package.
> 
> Where the TF2000 shines is in the AAW package since it can reportedly carry a mix of BOTH SM-2 and SM-3. This last part is what is important and elevates TF2000 to a class ship.



How much control does the US exercise on these weapons like SM-series? A LOT. Is someone proposing to sell these
ships to PN?


----------



## Dillinger

The A-5 said:


> How much control does the US exercise on these weapons like SM-series? A LOT. Is someone proposing to sell these
> ships to PN?



They cannot be sold to the PN or to any nation which the US does not green-light, the US has absolute control in terms of re-export and has pretty stringent end-user agreements. @Neptune was not talking of selling the SM series of interceptors to the PN, rather the TF2000 ship itself with the indigenous Turkish sensors WITHOUT the SM munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

Dillinger said:


> They cannot be sold to the PN or to any nation which the US does not green-light, the US has absolute control in terms of re-export and has pretty stringent end-user agreements. @Neptune was not talking of selling the SM series of interceptors to the PN, rather the TF2000 ship itself with the indigenous Turkish sensors WITHOUT the SM munitions.



What about the ship itself? Where are the engines and all coming from? Probably from US/NATO again, right?
And exactly how much of the ship itself is Turkish?

Just like T-129 helo, it cannot be sold to third parties without OEM authorization.


----------



## Dillinger

The A-5 said:


> What about the ship itself? Where are the engines and all coming from? Probably from US/NATO again, right?
> And exactly how much of the ship itself is Turkish?
> 
> Just like T-129 helo, it cannot be sold to third parties without OEM authorization.



Depends, the US is more lax with the sale of ships running on say LM marine turbines in contrast to how specific they can be with aerial platforms. Besides, in an export configuration the ship can (cost permitting) utilize a different power plant sourced from another OEM or country. The ship itself is quite potent, no doubt about it, but that is by dint of the complete package. The PN is going to receive three more Olivers if my memory serves right and much like the single Oliver they are operating at the moment the US has stripped said ships of any real AAW potency, this should clearly demonstrate what will happen in the case of the TF2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The A-5

Dillinger said:


> Depends, the US is more lax with the sale of ships running on say LM marine turbines in contrast to how specific they can be aerial platforms. Besides, in an export configuration the ship can (cost permitting) utilize a different power plant sourced from another OEM or country. The ship itself is quite potent, no doubt about it, but that id by dint of the complete package. The PN is going to receive three more Olivers if my memory serves right and much like the single Oliver they are operating at the moment the US has stripped said ships of any real AAW potency, this should clearly demonstrate what will happen in the case of the TF2000.



I thought the 3 OHPs were to be sold only if some conditions were met. Something related to a doctor & OBL raid etc.


----------



## elitepilot09

Talha Mateen said:


> PN should acquire all 13 Frigates from UK and another 3 from Chile.



God dammit. Get a new friggin hobby Nishan. For gods sake.


----------



## Screambowl

The A-5 said:


> incible lol !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where it is hitting a moving target.



they may be low flying very accurate, but at sea, it's different. Their speed is slow may be taken down by simple machine gun fire, they are not designed for moving target, they don't have sea skimming capabilities.


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> It depends what fleet it is.
> secondly if we take the scenario of CBG of IN, then any air misadventure by PAF will be countered by Naval Aviation , Migs 29 of AC. The submarines will be countered by submarine in the CBG. The CBG also posses anti submarine warfare frigates and destroyers. 20-30 cruise missile cannot sink the CBG. And Pakistan navy has to empty all its ammunition on just one CBG.



PAF will use ZDK-03 AWACS to track ships & air assets and IN CBG far from its coast will not be in good position to create a long distance effective defense zone, PAF already have 50+ JF-17s + Mirage-V with IFR capability which can be used for quick strike on CBG with super sonic & subsonic AShM remember that ARM version of YJ-12 is also available to PAF they can get it when required and it can hit targets from long distance so there goes your Agies class ships, PN & PAF many time in past have breached USN CBGs defenses undetected in exercise so how IN can think that they can handle PN so easily. PN already have plenty stock of missiles available as they know they will need them in good numbers, and its not necessary to sink a ship or ACC just enough damaging them that they are non operational during war will do the job.



The A-5 said:


> Then it must be easy to conduct another Op Python and Op Trident to set Karachi on fire again.



Not easy as last line of defense of PN will eat your assets will try to come close, PN have potent firepower when it comes to block Op Phthon class ops of IN, I will love to see MRTP-33s hunting with Azmat class boats.


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> The missile frigate coming behind the CBG will take down the port and in the end PN navy will be helpless after heavy saturation fire from IAF and Indian Navy.



No, Port will not be left alone as PN has Azmat Class Missile boats & MRTP-33s with some old boats & Coastal defense batteries supported by medium range MPAs.

PNS Azmat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.
YONCA-ONUK JV


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> No, Port will not be left alone as PN has Azmat Class Missile boats & MRTP-33s with some old boats & Coastal defense batteries supported by medium range MPAs.
> 
> PNS Azmat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> YONCA-ONUK JV



when a missile coming from 300kms hits an oil tank , how are you supposed to stop that missile?


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> when a missile coming from 300kms hits an oil tank , how are you supposed to stop that missile?



First your ship have to come close enough to launch your to 300 km missiles, do you think even if IN breach our initial defenses, it will be easy for them to cross our last line of defense as they would have also taking the beating, do you think that our missile boats will allow your ships to come that close that they can launch their 300 km missiles?? MRTP-33s will be one big headache for your ships as it is not easy to lock & engage it, also Azmat having 1000km range with 180 km range AShM which will be supported by MPAs and PN is rapidly building capability to hit ships at 400+ km from coast so dream what you want but not gonna happen. 

Also JF-17s with CM-400AKG (Supersonic with 250 km range) can keep your ships more then 400 kms away from our coasts.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

The A-5 said:


> How much control does the US exercise on these weapons like SM-series? A LOT. Is someone proposing to sell these
> ships to PN?



There cannot be and will not be any automatic sale of US sourced weaponry viz. SM Missiles. Ditto for US sourced Sensors. Everything needs the "go-by" from Uncle Sam.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> First your ship have to come close enough to launch your to 300 km missiles, do you think even if IN breach our initial defenses, it will be easy for them to cross our last line of defense as they would have also taking the beating, do you think that our missile boats will allow your ships to come that close that they can launch their 300 km missiles?? MRTP-33s will be one big headache for your ships as it is not easy to lock & engage it, also Azmat having 1000km range with 180 km range AShM which will be supported by MPAs and PN is rapidly building capability to hit ships at 400+ km from coast so dream what you want but not gonna happen.
> 
> Also JF-17s with CM-400AKG (Supersonic with 250 km range) can keep your ships more then 400 kms away from our coasts.



we will launch brahmos, sitting 700kms away.


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> we will launch brahmos, sitting 700kms away.



Now from 300km your brahmos become 700 km missile overnight.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Now from 300km your brahmos become 700 km missile overnight.



you got confused between nautical miles and kilo meters.

300Nm is 545kms and brahmos has its range over 600kms. Brahmos can take down vessels positioned at 700kms without giving them time to react.


----------



## The A-5

Basel said:


> PAF will use ZDK-03 AWACS to track ships & air assets



How many ZDK-03s? One ? Two ? In an actual full-scale war, all tri-services of India & Pakistan will be engaging each other
at one point or the other, in such circumstances, PAF itself will require as many AEW aircraft as available to support the
fighters & ground forces. Remember neither ZDK nor Erieye have IFR ability, which limits their on-station time, while some will be in sky, some will be on ground refueling. All this while staying clear of missile attacks on airbases which could wipe out entire air fleet stationed at that base. While India has some defences against such fire-assaults, Pak has little to none.

Even a single AEW aircraft loss will deal critical damage to PAF, more than in IAF's case.

In such circumstances, how many AEW aircraft, if any at all, can PAF free up to support PN to keep a watch for
enemies out at sea?



> and IN CBG far from its coast will not be in good position to create a long distance effective defense zone, PAF already have 50+ JF-17s + Mirage-V with IFR capability which can be used for quick strike on CBG



While ranting on IN, you seem to have forgotten the presence of IAF. Again, dedicating assets for PN to go and
attack ships will thin out PAF fighter fleets - remember, in case of war, regardless of who the initial aggressor is, PAF
aircraft fleet will be limited to flying defensive sorties within Pak airspace within 6 hours into war. And in this
scenario, you will need to have as many active fighters on the flightline as possible at any given time, ready to engage any
intruding target. Otherwise significant sectors of Pak airspace will go under IAF dominance within 24 hours.



> with super sonic & subsonic AShM remember that ARM version of YJ-12 is also available to PAF they can get it when required and it can hit targets from long distance



Subsonic sea-skimming missiles...nothing that Barak-VIII with 80_g _lateral acceleration cannot handle.

High-supersonic high-altitude missiles...nothing that any modern SAM+radar system cannot handle.



> so there goes your Agies class ships,



You know, the Russians built missiles as Raduga Kh-15 (Mach 5, 300km range) waaaaaay before anything
as YJ-12 or CM-400AKG appeared even on the drawing board...you know what? It didn't take the Soviets long
to figure out that these missiles had little use even when used in salvo mode against then-US Navy warships/CBGs.

And this was before most of the AEGIS technologies came into being....and Kolk's radars and self-defense SAM
technologies are in the same league as the latest SPY-3 AESA-equipped Aegis DDGs, although not in the same
scale and not in the same sense.

In short, if it doesn't want you to, even getting close to one of these ships is a challenge in itself.



> PN & PAF many time in past have breached USN CBGs defenses undetected in exercise



So has IAF clobbered USAF 9-1 in air exercises.

Tell these stories to your children, not your daddies.



> so how IN can think that they can handle PN so easily.



I was going to ask the same thing, just interchange the words IN and PN.

In fact you're right. IN is a clueless force who thinks otherwise. The IN is stuck in the delusional belief that it could touch
PN or even dream of laying a finger on Karachi/Gwadar. Even if IN builds 100 of these destroyers, PN will come out
on top because PN is made of gold.



> Not easy as last line of defense of PN will eat your assets will try to come close, PN have potent firepower when it comes to block Op Phthon class ops of IN,



And so do IN ships have potent capabilities to thwart enemy submarine ops. My lines were in that sense.



> I will love to see MRTP-33s hunting with Azmat class boats.



Hunting pirates, you mean.



Basel said:


> Also JF-17s with CM-400AKG (Supersonic with 250 km range) can keep your ships more then 400 kms away from our coasts.



No JF-17 can take off because we can flatten all airbases within 750km of Indian border with Shaurya missiles (Mach 7.5+).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

The A-5 said:


> What about the ship itself? Where are the engines and all coming from? Probably from US/NATO again, right?
> And exactly how much of the ship itself is Turkish?
> 
> Just like T-129 helo, it cannot be sold to third parties without OEM authorization.



The engine only is US..and the design is Italian. The rest from everything is Turkish



Dillinger said:


> The armament and the sensors is not the issue. In terms of AShM profile the Kolkata is actually superior due to the sustained supersonic sea skimmer BrahMos AShM (8*2).
> 
> As far as sensors go, the MF-STAR on the Kolkata is also a 4D, active phased array long range sensor much like the sensor fitment in the CAFRAD package.
> 
> Where the TF2000 shines is in the AAW package since it can reportedly carry a mix of BOTH SM-2 and SM-3. This last part is what is important and elevates TF2000 to a class ship.



TF2000 will be armed with Gezgin LACM and Atmaca anti-ship missile is also sea skimming subsonic. In fact, considering both ships it'd be teeth to teeth and interesting when compared both ships. CAFRAD outclasses MF-STAR. Not because of better or bad but it'll have centric network to all naval vessels of TNF as well as to all NATO ships. The main differences between CAFRAD and MF-STAR is that it has very longer range and it has Electronic Warfare capabilities both defence and attack.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The A-5 said:


> Then it must be easy to conduct another Op Python and Op Trident to set Karachi on fire again.



You are welcome to try...


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> you got confused between nautical miles and kilo meters.
> 300Nm is 545kms and brahmos has its range over 600kms. Brahmos can take down vessels positioned at 700kms without giving them time to react.



Current Brahmos cant go beyond 300 km range as it is a joint venture of Russia & India and range is restricted because Russia is member of MTCR so don't spread lies.

BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.
Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The A-5 said:


> No JF-17 can take off because we can flatten all airbases within 750km of Indian border with Shaurya missiles (Mach 7.5+).



Not all JF-17 will be using regular run ways and if you bring this missile in war then your military knows that we already have Shaheen-1 with similar range of your Shuryia missile, for this purpose so don't worry we cant hit you back very hard.


----------



## Basel

The A-5 said:


> How many ZDK-03s? One ? Two ? In an actual full-scale war, all tri-services of India & Pakistan will be engaging each other



You people are living in dreams, we have 4 ZDK03 and they have much better endurance then Erieyes, PAF have total 6 AWACS if u less the destroyed one and they have more then what we need in terms of range & endurance, PAF professional air force and they know how they will be face and what they need to counter it.



The A-5 said:


> So has IAF clobbered USAF 9-1 in air exercises.
> Tell these stories to your children, not your daddies.



you are the biggest fool here, IAF can't take out PAF period, they can get only get some battlefield dominance and for that PAF is working by getting more F-16s and other assets.

It is not easy even in exercise to fly over a US ACC totally undetected and our Mirages have done it so Mr. Keyboard warrior don't try to troll please.



The A-5 said:


> Hunting pirates, you mean.



Yeah they will be hunting Saffron Pirates in war.

You don't have clue how wars are fought, you are just like all other fanboys who think that PN needs to match every asset of IN to survive in war.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Current Brahmos cant go beyond 300 km range as it is a joint venture of Russia & India and range is restricted because Russia is member of MTCR so don't spread lies.
> 
> BrahMos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
> Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Not all JF-17 will be using regular run ways and if you bring this missile in war then your military knows that we already have *Shaheen-1 with similar range of your Shuryia missile*, for this purpose so don't worry we cant hit you back very hard.



dude you are talking like IN will be a sitting duck with an Air craft carrier. An AC has ability to create no fly zone. Only a submarine can take it down after 6-7 hits. Brahmos has range upto 500km declared. Thats is enough. Brahmos will be used against ships and other big installations. And not in a line since its costly too. 

we can launch electronic warfare, anti submarine warfare sitting in the middle of Arabian sea, Pakistan cannot do that. We can continuously send Migs on sorties from middle of arabian sea to check PN frigates and PAF and the fuel supply, and give cover to the missile frigates to launch an attack on Karachi port. 

Pakistan Navy's retaliation will be minimized to either one og the targets, CBG or Mumbai. PN cannot carry out attacks on both. 


Using Shaheen will be dangerous as it may be presumed as nuclear strike and India might launch a N weapon on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> Using Shaheen will be dangerous as it may be presumed as nuclear strike and India might launch a N weapon on Pakistan.



Your countrymen want to use Shuriya it is also very dangeorous that is why I posted that we have Shaheen-1 in similar capacity, but also there was a version of Shaheen tested which was not a ballistic missile and was built to take our Indian bases and other key installation with rapid speed and accuracy don't know what happened to that, may be PA don't want to show it any more due to some reasons.



Screambowl said:


> dude you are talking like IN will be a sitting duck with an Air craft carrier. An AC has ability to create no fly zone. Only a submarine can take it down after 6-7 hits. Brahmos has range upto 500km declared. Thats is enough. Brahmos will be used against ships and other big installations. And not in a line since its costly too.



PN may want to keep uncertainty on availability of some systems like YJ-12, C-602 (400+ kms range), but it is rumored that PN now have missiles which supersedes Brahmos in range and they have them in numbers, an PN official told me that we don't have to worry about Brahmos because PN will not allow IN to come close enough to be able to launch them and they consider range of brahmos 700+km.



Screambowl said:


> we can launch electronic warfare, anti submarine warfare sitting in the middle of Arabian sea, Pakistan cannot do that. We can continuously send Migs on sorties from middle of arabian sea to check PN frigates and PAF and the fuel supply, and give cover to the missile frigates to launch an attack on Karachi port.



No, you can't because 45 Migs are not enough for that big task.


----------



## The A-5

Neptune said:


> CAFRAD outclasses MF-STAR. Not because of better or bad but it'll have centric network to all naval vessels of TNF as well as to all NATO ships.



That's not relevant to the topic, MF-STAR radar/EMDINA Combat Management System in IN service will be networked
with India's radar, sub-surface, and space-based assets, networking is a very basic aspect of modern naval warfare and
IN, well on it's way to becoming a true blue water navy, knows this very well and works it very well.

Infact, we recently conducted a massed exercise TROPEX in IOR where 60 warships and 75 aircraft were networked together
under the eye of GSAT-7, IN's own comms satellite (more will be added to the constellation in due course).

TROPEX 2014

Even the Chakra nuclear attack submarine and P-8 Neptune ASW aircraft were networked together (despite such
assets being of contrasting origins - Russian to US-made), in any warfighting scenario, information will be shared
very seamlessly between IN's various platforms.

However, it's not relevant here because PN's surface fleet isn't much to be networked about.



> The main differences between CAFRAD and MF-STAR is that it has very longer range and it has Electronic Warfare capabilities both defence and attack.



Range figures will need some quotation...that said, MF-STAR also has great EW/ESM capabilities in both offensive
and defensive sense. This is backed up to the fact Israel has great track record & experience in building
top-of-the-line radars and EW systems.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are welcome to try...



You are welcome to present your submarines as target practice for P-8I Neptune and P-28 ASW Corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

The A-5 said:


> That's not relevant to the topic, MF-STAR radar/EMDINA Combat Management System in IN service will be networked
> with India's radar, sub-surface, and space-based assets, networking is a very basic aspect of modern naval warfare and
> IN, well on it's way to becoming a true blue water navy, knows this very well and works it very well.
> 
> Infact, we recently conducted a massed exercise TROPEX in IOR where 60 warships and 75 aircraft were networked together
> under the eye of GSAT-7, IN's own comms satellite (more will be added to the constellation in due course).
> 
> TROPEX 2014
> 
> Even the Chakra nuclear attack submarine and P-8 Neptune ASW aircraft were networked together (despite such
> assets being of contrasting origins - Russian to US-made), in any warfighting scenario, information will be shared
> very seamlessly between IN's various platforms.
> 
> However, it's not relevant here because PN's surface fleet isn't much to be networked about.
> 
> 
> 
> Range figures will need some quotation...that said, MF-STAR also has great EW/ESM capabilities in both offensive
> and defensive sense. This is backed up to the fact Israel has great track record & experience in building
> top-of-the-line radars and EW systems.



Chill down mate...

BOTH IN and TNF are advanced enough to link their assets. The only difference is TNF is also linked to NATO ships thats all. MF STAR is like Israeli wonder handling to SMART-S. But more advanced. I think it lacks at range and electronic attack capabilities. CAFRAD range is gonna be fitted to RIM-162 SM-3 Block IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

The A-5 said:


> Ofcourse, Turkey being a NATO country will have the capability to link with other NATO vessels if needed...but what I was
> saying is, any NATO-specific capability will not be relevant to non-NATO countries like Pakistan. While IN has enough own
> assets and doesn't need other countries' ships/aircraft (nor is any such help expected), so, CAFRAD's ability to link with
> other NATO assets is only relevant to Turkey. But that's not a capability in itself - any ship/aircraft can be linked with other
> NATO assets with the inclusion of supporting equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just more advanced, but in an entirely different class. For starters, MFSTAR is an AESA while SMART-S is a PESA.
> 
> MF-STAR has a maximum *tracking range* of 250km against high-flying fighter aircraft, search range is believed
> to be in the region of 400km for aerial targets (not sure about this bit). SMART-S picks up a patrol aircraft at ~200km.
> 
> Fighter RCS : 2 m^2 to 5 m^2
> Patrol aircraft RCS : easily above 40-50 m^2
> 
> Plus SMART-S is a rotating array, which is not all that advisable when it comes to tracking of fast-moving supersonic
> missile targets, which would lead to successful interception.
> 
> Infact IN could soon be looking for such 3D surveillance/air search radars to be mounted as a *secondary* radar
> on the Kolkata-class and upcoming Bangalore-class, replacing the RAWL-02. The more powerful SMART-L and
> RAN-40L could be the likely competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what is making you say that...
> 
> http://www.iai.co.il/sip_storage/files/3/27543.pdf
> 
> It also includes the latest multi-beam forming techniques for robust ECCM and extracting low RCS targets from
> cluttered/heavy jamming environments.
> 
> 
> 
> The physical dimensions of MF-STAR and CAFRAD (based on available concept images) don't suggest any
> major difference, better or worse. However we will see - as info on MF-STAR isn't all that open and CAFRAD as
> yet hasn't shown up in real form.



Agreed ...Do have a military background? IN maybe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The A-5 said:


> Nothing will save PAF once a barrage of BrahMos, Prahaar & Shaurya are launched on your airbases.



And there wont be any Nasrs,hatfs,shaheens,Babars CMs,RAAD ALCMs etc etc greeting indian bases.. smart you are..



> *Where and when? In your dreams?*
> 
> I have never seen such a clueless fool. Do you even know what AEGIS is and what it takes to defy it's capabilities? The
> Russians, Chinese, etc. are all searching for the answers right now. And here we have PAF pilots who found a way to fly a dumb half-century old Mirage across aegis warship without being detected...it probably flew by when Aegis was turned off!


*NO. 8 SQUADRON'S "MISSION IMPOSSIBLE" SUCCEEDS*
1500 HOURS - 30 MAY 1995









Flying a few feet above the Arabian Sea, the two Mirage pilots are impressed by the awesome silhouette of the nuclear-powered Abraham Lincoln as the carrier looms gradually above the sea curvature, dead on the nose. The mission: To penetrate successfully the Carrier Task Force's early warning and perimeter defences and, to deliver a simulated Exocet guided missile attack on "the world's largest warship". The memorable sortie was flown during "Inspired Alert" - a Pakistan-US joint exercise. O.C. No. 8 Squadron, strictly following the ground rules, planned and led a simultaneous multidirectional attack profile against CVN-72, in an attempt to overload its defence. As two of the three Mirage pairs turned away, the lead Mirage carried out a simulated Exocet "launch" from several miles away, without meeting any of the ship's fighters. The Squadron Commander and his wingman later did a friendly fly by at the carrier's side, perhaps just as surprised as the Lincoln's crews, at the missed interception.

Wing Commander Asim Suleiman Leader and O.C. No 8 Squadron
Flight Lieutenant Ahmed Hassan Wingman




> Oh and with what? A bunch of missile boats? I bet those boats can't even paint a stealthy warship at 50km.



missile boats? you mean the 600 ton FACs? they wont br "painting" anything rather harrassing indian navy ships... n getting the hell out of there...




> A RAW official told me MARCOS have planted bombs on the hulls of all PN ships & subs and then we can
> detonate them at will as soon as war is declared.



Yes sure... how more stupid can you get? i remember another idiot claiming abt a "Secret invasion of IOK by a rogue military commander with 30,000 soldiers n indian n Pak govt hiding tht accident" ... 



> 45 MiG-29Ks, several dedicated squadrons of Su-30MKI and SEPECAT Jaguar for maritime roles. Will
> be added by 1-2 squadrons of Rafale too, along with 46 Mk-2 Tejas.
> 
> More than enough - plus remember, while using these air assets (IN plans to have 200-300 aircraft for itself),
> we are NOT thinning out the fighting capabilities of the IAF to any extent.



How many LCA mk-Is are flying?  ZERO,NULL!

How many rafaels ordered? ZERO,NADA,NULL,NOCHISMO.

Stop brain farting amigo.



The A-5 said:


> No, just internet knowledge, friend.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not a big-mouthed loose cannon like you to target anyone without reason. India and Turkey share a lot of trade
> and bilateral relations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, pissed at you in the correct place, after all!



@Oscar @Chak Bamu @Web Master @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz control this puppy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

@Aeronaut, Please delete off topic posts, and take appropriate action against derailing the thread.


----------



## MastanKhan

Danish saleem said:


> Brother,
> 
> Raad is cruise Missile, and cruise Missile because of its very low attitude of flying, and very slow in speed, its very easy to hit the moving Target.
> 
> Danish


 
Sir,

You are totally clueless about the subject matter----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Basel said:


> Now from 300km your brahmos become 700 km missile overnight.



Brahmos can travel 300 km when it's fully loaded with 300 kg of warhead. But when warhead weight is decreased, range increases. Brahmos kinectic energy is enough to take out a ship. who really needs a 300 kg warhead.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Your countrymen want to use Shuriya it is also very dangeorous that is why I posted that we have Shaheen-1 in similar capacity, but also there was a version of Shaheen tested which was not a ballistic missile and was built to take our Indian bases and other key installation with rapid speed and accuracy don't know what happened to that, may be PA don't want to show it any more due to some reasons.



well the shaheen is a different story, if you bring that then we have missile defence system. More over we have capability to launch missiles beneath the sea too. But it will be foolishness to use those missiles.



Basel said:


> PN may want to keep uncertainty on availability of some systems like YJ-12, C-602 (400+ kms range), but it is rumored that PN now have missiles which supersedes Brahmos in range and they have them in numbers, an PN official told me that we don't have to worry about Brahmos because PN will not allow IN to come close enough to be able to launch them and they consider range of brahmos 700+km.



Rumors won't help buddy.

More over, how are you going to engage the INS vikram aditya with its CBG? If India deploys Its AC near gulf of Oman PN has to send half of its navy engage it and remove the blockade. Same time PN has to take care of incoming IN frigates at Karachi port.

Other threat is IN submarines which can launch missiles from beneath the sea platform. How are you suppose to engage it?

Its not like PN navy is the only navy which will launch C-602 and awacs and has anti submarines warfare technology.

one Kamrota class corvette will take care of any Pakistani submarine coming to threat the CBG.





Basel said:


> No, you can't because 45 Migs are not enough for that big task.



45 is a big number, may be more than f-16 what you currently have in your southern command.


----------



## Talha Mateen

elitepilot09 said:


> God dammit. Get a new friggin hobby Nishan. For gods sake.


Need Money. Pakistan has played a good role in WoT. EU should help Pakistan in every way too.


----------



## ANPP

Talha Mateen said:


> Need Money. Pakistan has played a good role in WoT. EU should help Pakistan in every way too.


----------



## Screambowl

I was wondering if India has forgot to develop a helicopter carrier for anti submarine warfare. Because, submarines posses the biggest threat to any aircraft carrier. There should be a special vessel accommodating atleast 4 helis to maximize the range for anti sub warfare. 
Anti-submarine warfare carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> PAF will use ZDK-03 AWACS to track ships & air assets and IN CBG far from its coast will not be in good position to create a long distance effective defense zone, PAF already have 50+ JF-17s + Mirage-V with IFR capability which can be used for quick strike on CBG with super sonic & subsonic AShM remember that ARM version of YJ-12 is also available to PAF they can get it when required and it can hit targets from long distance so there goes your Agies class ships, PN & PAF many time in past have breached USN CBGs defenses undetected in exercise so how IN can think that they can handle PN so easily. PN already have plenty stock of missiles available as they know they will need them in good numbers, and its not necessary to sink a ship or ACC just enough damaging them that they are non operational during war will do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Not easy as last line of defense of PN will eat your assets will try to come close, PN have potent firepower when it comes to block Op Phthon class ops of IN, I will love to see MRTP-33s hunting with Azmat class boats.


defence.pk/threads/damage-assesment-1971-indo-pak-naval-war.327619/page-4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Screambowl said:


> I was wondering if India has forgot to develop a helicopter carrier for anti submarine warfare. Because, submarines posses the biggest threat to any aircraft carrier. There should be a special vessel accommodating atleast 4 helis to maximize the range for anti sub warfare.
> Anti-submarine warfare carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Helicopter Carriers are NOT critical to ASW capability. 
ASW capability is organic to the IN's Surface Fleet; whether the Carriers or even the Destroyers, Frigates and Corvettes. Long ago, the IN incorporated this capability into its 'non-carrier' fleet going to the extent of designing its Frigates to carry and operate 2 Helos when many powerful Navies of the world were content with only just 1 Helo on their Surface Ships.

Then add to that a very potent and expanding airborne ASW capability in the form of LRMR/ASW aircraft. Even Multi-capability payloads on remote sensing Sats can contribute to ASW sensory capability. So the road-map to effective ASW already exists.

Going forward; the IN will certainly acquire and operate Helicopter Carriers which will have multi-role capabilities. But they are not yet on the top of the priority list.


----------



## Screambowl

Capt.Popeye said:


> Helicopter Carriers are NOT critical to ASW capability.
> ASW capability is organic to the IN's Surface Fleet; whether the Carriers or even the Destroyers, Frigates and Corvettes. Long ago, the IN incorporated this capability into its 'non-carrier' fleet going to the extent of designing its Frigates to carry and operate 2 Helos when many powerful Navies of the world were content with only just 1 Helo on their Surface Ships.
> 
> Then add to that a very potent and expanding airborne ASW capability in the form of LRMR/ASW aircraft. Even Multi-capability payloads on remote sensing Sats can contribute to ASW sensory capability. So the road-map to effective ASW already exists.
> 
> Going forward; the IN will certainly acquire and operate Helicopter Carriers which will have multi-role capabilities. But they are not yet on the top of the priority list.



but in case of war, where China has 60 submarines and Pakistan has almost 7 don't you think it will be important to invest more on airborne ASW capability to increase the operating range so that enemy vessel is detected before it can act. Indian Ocean Region is vast and since India operates ACs, the direct threat to them is submarine.


----------



## Basel

SR-91 said:


> Brahmos can travel 300 km when it's fully loaded with 300 kg of warhead. But when warhead weight is decreased, range increases. Brahmos kinectic energy is enough to take out a ship. who really needs a 300 kg warhead



Same can be done with C-602s & CM-400AKG to increase their range nothing new, & CM-400AKG can do the same what your Brahmos can do in terms of kinetic energy.

C-602 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.
YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Screambowl said:


> but in case of war, where China has 60 submarines and Pakistan has almost 7 don't you think it will be important to invest more on airborne ASW capability to increase the operating range so that enemy vessel is detected before it can act. Indian Ocean Region is vast and since India operates ACs, the direct threat to them is submarine.


dude we will have 12 P8i and have 8 Tu-142 plus india will iduct other ASW aircrafts ... 
Tu-142's were specially developed to track nuclear subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> well the shaheen is a different story, if you bring that then we have missile defence system. More over we have capability to launch missiles beneath the sea too. But it will be foolishness to use those missiles.



No, Shaheen-1 has many variants and the first version was tested & developed to breach India's air defenses and hit very quickly with precision it was not a ballistic missile, but after babur PA never showed it. PN also have capability to launch missiles from submarines but they can't launch SLBMs.

@danger007 kindly stop bringing 71 as its 21st century and PN have evolve much more if you compare it with 71.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> No, Shaheen-1 has many variants and the first version was tested & developed to breach India's air defenses and hit very quickly with precision it was not a ballistic missile, but after babur PA never showed it. PN also have capability to launch missiles from submarines but they can't launch SLBMs.
> 
> @danger007 kindly stop bringing 71 as its 21st century and PN have evolve much more if you compare it with 71.



To launch the missiles, which is exocet antiship missile SM39, the sub has to be surfaced and during that it can be detected easily.


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> Rumors won't help buddy.
> More over, how are you going to engage the INS vikram aditya with its CBG? If India deploys Its AC near gulf of Oman PN has to send half of its navy engage it and remove the blockade. Same time PN has to take care of incoming IN frigates at Karachi port.



No, PN don't have to deploy all of its assets and they have plenty option to defend that part of coast as IN will be operating very far from their coast they will be the ones in stress & pressure, even coastal batteries, Z-9s, Sea Kings with AShM & sub hunting capability will be big threat to Ships & Subs and will be able to cover whole 370 km wide coast. If your ships come to block karachi then 1 or 2 subs (Augosta 70s with AShM) backed by Azmat & MRTP class boats, MPAs & Coastal Battries can be effective for sea denial them if PN don't want to bring their big surface combatants

Gulf of Oman - Google Maps



Screambowl said:


> To launch the missiles, which is exocet antiship missile SM39, the sub has to be surfaced and during that it can be detected easily.



Its not that easy as you say buddy, ask a professional about it.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> No, Shaheen-1 has many variants and the first version was tested & developed to breach India's air defenses and hit very quickly with precision it was not a ballistic missile, but after babur PA never showed it.



Apart from India's ABM, 
Barak 8 land version will have high probability to hit Babur too, IAF n IA is also connecting Aerostat radars to detect terrain hugging cruise missile way before it reaches its designated target


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> Apart from India's ABM,
> Barak 8 land version will have high probability to hit Babur too, IAF n IA is also connecting Aerostat radars to detect terrain hugging cruise missile way before it reaches its designated target



We also have Aerostat & TPS-77 to detect your Brahmos and engage them with ground based assets, and Babur will be flying around your radar ranges and I hope before using Babur Pakistan use YJ-12 ARM to take out enemy radar at long distances. Also PAF will use Ra'ad & CM-400AKG against fixed targets too.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> If your ships come to block karachi then 1 or 2 subs (Augosta 70s with AShM) backed by Azmat & MRTP class boats, MPAs & Coastal Battries can be effective for sea denial them if PN don't want to bring their big surface combatants



depends, ships won't just enter karachi block, ASW aircrafts with close air and ground support from Mig-29k would enter the air and INS Kolkata would cover the sea








Basel said:


> Its not that easy as you say buddy, ask a professional about it.


20 ASW aircrafts with advanced sensors plus other small ASW aircraft would be closely watching the coast, probability of detecting is very high


----------



## Basel

What Indians can't understand is that Sea Denial is always cheaper than Sea Control.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> No, PN don't have to deploy all of its assets and they have plenty option to defend that part of coast as IN will be operating very far from their coast they will be the ones in stress & pressure, even coastal batteries, Z-9s, Sea Kings with AShM & sub hunting capability will be big threat to Ships & Subs and will be able to cover whole 370 km wide coast. If your ships come to block karachi then 1 or 2 subs (Augosta 70s with AShM) backed by Azmat & MRTP class boats, MPAs & Coastal Battries can be effective for sea denial them if PN don't want to bring their big surface combatants
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that easy as you say buddy, ask a professional about it.



the combined battle group itself has the capability to defend against incoming submarine threats, with air borne ASW capabilities. More over .. there are 4LDP which will be commissioned to accommodate helis specially for anti sub warfare. Under such high build up, I don't think PN submarines will be able to do first strike against any CBG. Plus IN will be acquiring naval helis for this task  The point is PN navy has to to come far to hunt IN and without air support.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> We also have Aerostat & TPS-77 to detect your Brahmos and engage them with ground based assets, and Babur will be flying around your radar ranges and I hope before using Babur Pakistan use YJ-12 ARM to take out enemy radar at long distances. Also PAF will use Ra'ad & CM-400AKG against fixed targets too.



brahmos can be detected yes

I am sorry, babur could not fly around the radar, pakistani strip has heavy coverage of radar
Moment pakistan destroys an Indian radar hell would break lose, counter operation would take place, hence the surprise element would be lost

babur is a risk pakistan will never take
It is nuclear tipped and would send a wrong signal to the other side


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> depends, ships won't just enter karachi block, ASW aircrafts with close air and ground support from Mig-29k would enter the air and INS Kolkata would cover the sea



First your Migs-29Ks were going Gulf of Oman now they simultaneously coming to Karachi, your one carrier will to much stressed, remember PAF AWACS will be looking for air & sea & will be working with P-3 which can launch Harpoon block-II missiles & torpedoes.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> What Indians can't understand is that Sea Denial is always cheaper than Sea Control.


during a war scenario sea control is what matters, sea denial is a thing of the past


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Screambowl said:


> but in case of war, where China has 60 submarines and Pakistan has almost 7 don't you think it will be important to invest more on airborne ASW capability to increase the operating range so that enemy vessel is detected before it can act. Indian Ocean Region is vast and since India operates ACs, the direct threat to them is submarine.



ASW Capability: YES. Which is happening as I have explained in my post above.

Helicopter Carriers: NOT NECESSARILY, also as I have explained above.

N.B. the Chinese Sub capability is not an imminent threat, they have to deal with the USN first. They are up to their necks already with that. Apart from that; just remember your Geography lessons from school 
It still works in favor of the IN in the IOR.


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> brahmos can be detected yes
> I am sorry, babur could not fly around the radar, pakistani strip has heavy coverage of radar
> Moment pakistan destroys an Indian radar hell would break lose, counter operation would take place, hence the surprise element would be lost



Pakistan knows that you have huge numbers in all departments so it has developed or acquired specific systems in good number to deny India dominance at sea, air & land do don't worry I know what we can do but can't discuss all here. 

Please be happy and if you think you can beat us know please try it and you will know what we can & can't do.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> We also have Aerostat & TPS-77 to detect your Brahmos and engage them with ground based assets, and Babur will be flying around your radar ranges and I hope before using Babur Pakistan use YJ-12 ARM to take out enemy radar at long distances. *Also PAF will use Ra'ad & CM-400AKG against fixed targets too.*



F-16 and mirrage will fly from somewhere near faisalabad all the way towards gulf of oman or mid arabian sea to bomb? Not happening.


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> during a war scenario sea control is what matters, sea denial is a thing of the past



No its not, both strategies are here since long and will remain.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> First your Migs-29Ks were going Gulf of Oman now they simultaneously coming to Karachi, your one carrier will to much stressed, remember PAF AWACS will be looking for air & sea & will be working with P-3 which can launch Harpoon block-II missiles & torpedoes.


since its a hypothetical scenario, with no time frame, India will have 2 AC ready, could be migs, rafale or lca
Cover could be given by navy or AF, in that case again could be migs, rafale, su-30, mirage 

India has P8i with harpoon and Tu-142 and II-32s with russian sweets


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> F-16 and mirrage will fly from somewhere near faisalabad all the way towards gulf of oman or mid arabian sea to bomb? Not happening.



If India attack's tomorrow then PAF's JF-17 can carry CM-400AKG with PL-5E & SD-10s Supported by M-3s or F-7PGs to go after your IN in Gulf of Oman.

JF-17s can also carry Ra'ad and other stand off weapons which even F-16 & Mirages can't carry now.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> JF-17 can carry Ra'ad & CM-400AKG with PL-5E & SD-10s Supported by M-3s or F-7PGs to go after your IN in Gulf of Oman.



and IN mig 29's will sit quietly? Our Frigates near the region and IN navy satellite communication wont inform about incoming threat? Not happening

JF-17 or F-16 will be busy with the IAF.


----------



## Echo_419

Basel said:


> What Indians can't understand is that Sea Denial is always cheaper than Sea Control.



we are doing that we will deny your ships sea by sinking the so it is sea denial


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> since its a hypothetical scenario, with no time frame, India will have 2 AC ready, could be migs, rafale or lca
> Cover could be given by navy or AF, in that case again could be migs, rafale, su-30, mirage
> India has P8i with harpoon and Tu-142 and II-32s with russian sweets



If you are asking for future then PN will have 2 Chinese frigates & 6 subs which were already agreed in Yousuf Raza Gilani visit, and 3 more OHPs may arrive too, while we may also have more P-3s & OHPs from Australia too.



Screambowl said:


> and IN mig 29's will sit quietly? Our Frigates near the region and IN navy satellite communication wont inform about incoming threat? Not happening
> JF-17 or F-16 will be busy with the IAF.



We have same capability too you forgot that in emergency China have agreed to provide JF-17s from their production line and 50 of them are pending from their side which are already built so JF-17 will be available in numbers with some other jets from China.



Echo_419 said:


> we are doing that we will deny your ships sea by sinking the so it is sea denial



Once I said the same thing to a serving PN officer and told him that this is what Inidans say on forums and he also laughed as you have here and he said they have no idea what we can do.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> We have same capability too you forgot that in emergency China have agreed to provide JF-17s from their production line and 50 of them are pending from their side which are already built so JF-17 will be available in numbers with some other jets from China.



talk about the current scenario.And if China is found providing you weaponry or any assistance, China will be isolated diplomatically and even Russia will then come into role play and even US. This is not so easy.


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> talk about the current scenario.And if China is found providing you weaponry or any assistance, China will be isolated diplomatically and even Russia will then come into role play and even US. This is not so easy.



Do you have any idea of International Relations and current situation after Ukraine crisis??

Our few pilots are already familiar with Su-30MKKs so we can acquire them or J-11Bs to take care of your Migs-29Ks & CBG and China will not deny as it has huge investment there.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> Pakistan knows that you have huge numbers in all departments so it has developed or acquired specific systems in good number to deny India dominance at sea, air & land do don't worry I know what we can do but can't discuss all here.


sir both country spy on each other development, as pakistan keeps an eye on India so does India
Apart from regular radar installations , you would abm radar, anti-aircraft units would have their own radars and then Aerostats, so it is very difficult to go around them




Basel said:


> Please be happy and if you think you can beat us know please try it and you will know what we can & can't do.


Chad yaar, mangi lassi pinde hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

China will not allow India to blockade Gawadar period.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> Do you have any idea of International Relations and current situation after Ukraine crisis??
> 
> Our few pilots are already familiar with Su-30MKKs so we can acquire them or J-11Bs to take care of your Migs-29Ks & CBG and China will not deny as it has huge investment there.


 and Indian pilots are already aware of the f-16s. What's the fuzz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> sir both country spy on each other development, as pakistan keeps an eye on India so does India
> Apart from regular radar installations , you would abm radar, anti-aircraft units would have their own radars and then Aerostats, so it is very difficult to go around them



It will be difficult but not impossible to penetrate or work them around.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> China will not allow India to blockade Gawadar period.


blocking gawadar won't be necessary 
IMO in todays time strikes have to be fast and quick before international pressure is excerted to talk peace


----------



## Basel

Screambowl said:


> and Indian pilots are already aware of the f-16s. What's the fuzz?



I did not said that we know MKIs, I said that we can acquire MKKs or 11Bs in emergency as our F-16s elite pilots have plenty hours under their belt flying those.


----------



## Screambowl

Basel said:


> I did not said that we know MKIs, I said that we can acquire MKKs or 11Bs in emergency as our F-16s elite pilots have plenty hours under their belt flying those.


and you think China will give you Su MKK? lol
don't troll, keep it clean.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> It will be difficult but not impossible to penetrate or work them around.


gaps would always exist
would remain till a couple of years, but not for long ... with hiked up domestic manufacturing of radars armed forces would try to fill them all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> blocking gawadar won't be necessary
> IMO in todays time strikes have to be fast and quick before international pressure is excerted to talk peace



China don't want to come to Gawadar but they are ready to provide what ever is needed to defend that.



Screambowl said:


> and you think China will give you Su MKK? lol



Then why they are allowing our pilots to fly them consistently they are not as advance then their J-11BS so they can provide them although they can provide J-11's too.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> China don't want to come to Gawadar but they are ready to provide what ever is needed to defend that.


it won't be in Indias interest to target a commercial port, PN bases on other hand is what would be targeted
This is not 1971 where the war would last 15-20 days or so
Max you could fight is 1-3 days with minimum forces before you see US, China and russia calling for peace and forcing both countries to sit on a table


----------



## Basel

Mr.S.Singh said:


> gaps would always exist
> would remain till a couple of years, but not for long ... with hiked up domestic manufacturing of radars armed forces would try to fill them all



Until then Stealthy version of CM will be available to PA.



Mr.S.Singh said:


> it won't be in Indias interest to target a commercial port, PN bases on other hand is what would be targeted
> This is not 1971 where the war would last 15-20 days or so
> Max you could fight is 1-3 days with minimum forces before you see US, China and russia calling for peace and forcing both countries to sit on a table



You don't know buddy how rapidly China have provided us required weapons, that is why you are talking like that.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Lets conclude that IN is helpless against PN as ''we have no idea what they can do''. So lets stop this senseless argument with a knowledgeable pakistani defence analyst and keep this very good thread clean. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> Until then Stealthy version of CM will be available to PA.


highly unlikely
Radars being built have to detect even mini UAV's so i don't so any stealth playing factor, Remember the flight high is low





Basel said:


> You don't know buddy how rapidly China have provided us required weapons, that is why you are talking like that.


I agree china is a solid partner with Pakistan but the most it would do is support with logistics , 1-3 days arent enough for it too reach port of pakistan 
Plus it will face strong resistance with India after the war, china would consider all of this


----------



## Nitin Goyal

notsuperstitious said:


> Lets conclude that IN is helpless against PN as ''we have no idea what they can do''. So lets stop this senseless argument with a knowledgeable pakistani defence analyst and keep this very good thread clean. Thanks.



his thesis is based on assumptions and speculations which doesn't hold any water.


----------



## Screambowl

@Oscar 
can you please clean this thread. why will China give Pak SU MKK? this is IN discussion.. I don't understand what are we talking.


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> No, Shaheen-1 has many variants and the first version was tested & developed to breach India's air defenses and hit very quickly with precision it was not a ballistic missile, but after babur PA never showed it. PN also have capability to launch missiles from submarines but they can't launch SLBMs.
> 
> @danger007 kindly stop bringing 71 as its 21st century and PN have evolve much more if you compare it with 71.


you are clueless .. you don't even have proper knowledge. . Shaheen 1 and 1A are the variants... it is SRBM. .. CEP around 50m to 200M. .. stop your delusional talk... you are arguments are pointless. .. SLBM? ??? lol...



Basel said:


> Do you have any idea of International Relations and current situation after Ukraine crisis??
> 
> Our few pilots are already familiar with Su-30MKKs so we can acquire them or J-11Bs to take care of your Migs-29Ks & CBG and China will not deny as it has huge investment there.


oh my god... they might help you with supplies .. don't think they will give MKK just like that... it take years to mature that platform. . coming to 50 JF 17... from where did you get that they are built already ...

@Oscar @Basel seems another Nishan please take care of him..


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> I did not said that we know MKIs, I said that we can acquire MKKs or 11Bs in emergency as our F-16s elite pilots have plenty hours under their belt flying those.


so are you saying F 16 will be grounded ???? As Elite pilots might be busy reading Manual of MKK ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Nitin Goyal said:


> his thesis is based on assumptions and speculations which doesn't hold any water.



But the one sure thing that he has; is access to the internet...... so he becomes another analist.
Just another day on PDF !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Capt.Popeye said:


> But the one sure thing that he has; is access to the internet...... so he becomes another analist.
> Just another day on PDF !


couldn't agree more. just like the Munshi. .


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> you are clueless .. you don't even have proper knowledge. . Shaheen 1 and 1A are the variants... it is SRBM. .. CEP around 50m to 200M. .. stop your delusional talk... you are arguments are pointless. .. SLBM? ??? lol...



I m not clueless it people like you who don't know what we have or not, you people are internet warriors who think that you are the ones who are buying stuff and best doctrine but its good for us because in arrogance & over confidence people make critical mistakes.

Initial version of Shaheed was shown on TV and it was clearly said that it is quick response missile to hit targets in India which are very highly guarded by air defense, it was Pakistan's first true deep strike weapon.

but after arrival of Babur it was never shown or discussed.



danger007 said:


> oh my god... they might help you with supplies .. don't think they will give MKK just like that... it take years to mature that platform. . coming to 50 JF 17... from where did you get that they are built already ...



because they were ordered after 2 May Osama ops from US.



danger007 said:


> so are you saying F 16 will be grounded ???? As Elite pilots might be busy reading Manual of MKK ...



Nope, it shows that PAF have option to have them that is why they sent elite pilots with more then 1000 hrs on F-16s to fly MKKs. PAF pilots are no short in numbers for F-16s.


----------



## Basel

@Oscar please delete all non related posts to this thread, including mine if there are any.

Regards,


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> I m not clueless it people like you who don't know what we have or not, you people are internet warriors who think that you are the ones who are buying stuff and best doctrine but its good for us because in arrogance & over confidence people make critical mistakes.
> 
> Initial version of Shaheed was shown on TV and it was clearly said that it is quick response missile to hit targets in India which are very highly guarded by air defense, it was Pakistan's first true deep strike weapon.
> 
> but after arrival of Babur it was never shown or discussed.



in which world you are living Does Shaheen 1 got seekers or ASBM version??? no... you want fire BM on ships... do you know CEP of Shaheen 1.. don't derail the thread with your fascinating replies ...


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> in which world you are living Does Shaheen 1 got seekers or ASBM model??? no... you want fire BM on ships... do you know CEP of Shaheen 1.. don't derail the thread with your fascinating replies ...



Feel happy whatever you think. we may be going off topic here and its not good, and a Indian member has also complained to @Oscar


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> Feel happy whatever you think. we may be going off topic here and its not good, and a Indian member has also complained to @Oscar


my self complained to Oscar... 

1. The thread is about Indian navy news. . 
2. China will not lend it's squadron just like that... 
3. you can't counter ships with BM without proper seekers... ASBM and BOTH are different. 
3. PAF may be or may not be come to Aid.. it depends on threat perception that PAF facing.. just because you have 50 JF 17 in Airforce .. whole fleet can't be field against IN by putting PAF into red zone... 
4. Pak don't have enough AWACS to split for both PAF and PN. If AWACS get hit... then PN will be a blind fish...
5. PN don't have enough fire power... as you mentioned earlier it is not 71... yes you are right... IN moved leap ahead by fielding best available flotilla ...Karmota ASW vessel and most advanced P-8I is bought to face the Sub threat... 
6. IN vessels got better Air defence system Like Barak. . which PN don't have. ..
7.Chinese premier announced 50 JF 17 on fastrack. . you are talking about it right... except you everyone stopped talking about them... 
8. IN adding 5 vessels least every year..... and PN lack of funds ...


----------



## Lil Mathew

Dillinger said:


> LOL! We've been over this too.
> 
> His (allegedly and Prasun Sengupta's actual utterances on the matter) harebrained notion of an internal reloading mechanism is inane, it does NOT EXIST! Detailed posts as to why exist on the P-15A and P-15B threads with proper explanations of VLU technology and UNREP procedures.


But this latest article on 7th august also clearly stating the number of LR SAM is 64..
Also the ship cost is not 1 billion but 2 billion dollars..
Destroyer ready for PM photo-op, not fighting fit


----------



## Agent_47

Warships of the Indian Navy (Album). Pictures of every major class of surface combatant (frigate and larger). All HD.


----------



## Dillinger

Lil Mathew said:


> But this latest article on 7th august also clearly stating the number of LR SAM is 64..
> Also the ship cost is not 1 billion but 2 billion dollars..
> Destroyer ready for PM photo-op, not fighting fit



They have got it wrong, they have assumed that like the Delhi class destroyers the Kolkata also has 1 8*2 cell Brak-1 VLU in place of the fore CIWS AK-630 each. IF that had been the case then yes the Kolkata would have carried 32 Barak-8 and 32 Barak-1 BUT the Kolkata does not carry ANY Barak-1 (note the absence of the STGR on either side of the VSR mast, the Barak-1 is a CLOS missile, no STGR = no Barak-1). The ship, as per the current design, can carry only 32 Barak-8, and even those cells are empty since the Barak-8 has not entered service with the IN at the moment.


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> They have got it wrong, they have assumed that like the Delhi class destroyers the Kolkata also has 1 8*2 cell Brak-1 VLU in place of the fore CIWS AK-630 each. IF that had been the case then yes the Kolkata would have carried 32 Barak-8 and 32 Barak-1 BUT the Kolkata does not carry ANY Barak-1 (note the absence of the STGR on either side of the VSR mast, the Barak-1 is a CLOS missile, no STGR = no Barak-1). The ship, as per the current design, can carry only 32 Barak-8, and even those cells are empty since the Barak-8 has not entered service with the IN at the moment.



Why no Barak-1 ???


----------



## gslv mk3

Basel said:


> We also have Aerostat & TPS-77 to detect your Brahmos and engage them with ground based assets



Non sense.Which of your ground based assets can engage brahmos ?


----------



## SKY24

Can any one tell me that what is tall tower(usage) behind of the superstructure of ins vikramaditya... I've tried google but could not get any helpful result


----------



## Viny

gslv mk3 said:


> Non sense.Which of your ground based assets can engage brahmos ?



gulel (catapult)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

gslv mk3 said:


> Non sense.Which of your ground based assets can engage brahmos ?



Zaid hamid ridding on the horse will shoot down Brahmos with his Bow & Arrow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Basel

This link is for all those who say that IN ships can hit PN with Brahmos from 500+ km.

BRAHMOS Supersonic Cruise Missile - BrahMos.com


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> This link is for all those who say that IN ships can hit PN with Brahmos from 500+ km.
> 
> BRAHMOS Supersonic Cruise Missile - BrahMos.com


India Modifies Brahmos Missile With New Nav System | Military & Intelligence | RIA Novosti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> India Modifies Brahmos Missile With New Nav System | Military & Intelligence | RIA Novosti



So you want to say that your Brahmos official website lies about its products??


----------



## skynet

Basel said:


> So you want to say that your Brahmos official website lies about its products??


Range differs with payload , if it goes 300 kms with max payload , it can go beyond with less payload .


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> So you want to say that your Brahmos official website lies about its products??


as far as I know due to restrictions they can't state it's actual range...


----------



## kaykay

Basel said:


> So you want to say that your Brahmos official website lies about its products??


they have simply not updated the website is best I can say as website is still saying that submarine version of brahmos is yet to be tested while truth is that it had already been tested last year.


----------



## MKI 30

Basel said:


> So you want to say that your Brahmos official website lies about its products??



The range of brahmos is more than 290 Kms. Now it is upto you if you want to believe this fact or not. Many Ex Navy persons have confirmed this. As a matter of fact Pakistan navy knows too that the range of brahmos is much more than 290 kms. So your believing it or not hardly matters.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

danger007 said:


> as far as I know due to restrictions they can't state it's actual range...



The full actual rage will get exposed in war-time use. Maybe @Basel wiil consent to become a target. 
The 290 km figure is a nice round figure and looks particularly innocuous in view of the MTCR.
But it may not be only so; was let out at a seminar organised by AeSI on the sidelines of Aero 2013, I think that came on video too.........


----------



## danger007

Capt.Popeye said:


> The full actual rage will get exposed in war-time use. Maybe @Basel wiil consent to become a target.
> The 290 km figure is a nice round figure and looks particularly innocuous in view of the MTCR.
> But it may not be only so; was let out at a seminar organised by AeSI on the sidelines of Aero 2013, I think that came on video too.........


actually he is more than a kid... He thinks paf pilots flew chinese flankers ....to use them when war broken between Ind and Pak.. and Mirages will be equipped with Anti Ship missiles to take down IN CBG ... I like his claims. ..


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> as far as I know due to restrictions they can't state it's actual range...



You people are hypocrites, when I posted that C-602s have range beyond 400+km & PN have them, many here said that no China will not sell it although China have provide weapons or tech to Pakistan which many nations in the world can't access due to restrictions, but when it comes to Brahmos all of sudden become 500 km missile and due to reasons its not disclosed, for your information due to that kind of reasons Pakistan don't show many things which it had.



MKI 30 said:


> The range of brahmos is more than 290 Kms. Now it is upto you if you want to believe this fact or not. Many Ex Navy persons have confirmed this. As a matter of fact Pakistan navy knows too that the range of brahmos is much more than 290 kms. So your believing it or not hardly matters.



If I tell you that PN think it as 500+ range weapon and therefore they acquired system whose range is more than that, will you believe me, No.


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> You people are hypocrites, when I posted that C-602s have range beyond 400+km & PN have them, many here said that no China will not sell it although China have provide weapons or tech to Pakistan which many nations in the world can't access due to restrictions, but when it comes to Brahmos all of sudden become 500 km missile and due to reasons its not disclosed, for your information due to that kind of reasons Pakistan don't show many things which it had.
> 
> 
> 
> If I tell you that PN think it as 500+ range weapon and therefore they acquired system whose range is more than that, will you believe me, No.


don't rant in IN thread...


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> don't rant in IN thread...



you ppl are the one who rant nearly on every thread on PDF not me.

I just caught what you ppl lie about brahmos being 500 km missile.


----------



## kaykay

Basel said:


> you ppl are the one who rant nearly on every thread on PDF not me.
> 
> I just caught what you ppl lie about brahmos being 500 km missile.


Ria Novosti reported the news not us.


----------



## Basel

kaykay said:


> Ria Novosti reported the news not us.



Your official company site is lying then? and please don't bring the crap of site being not updated.


----------



## kaykay

Basel said:


> Your official company site is lying then? and please don't bring the crap of site being not updated.


official website even reporting that submarine version of brahmos is yet to be tested. so? everyone knows that it was tested last year. anyway would you say same for jf17 radar which you guys claim to be tweaked based on someone's blog but no such claim on website? these websites are not very up to date is all I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

kaykay said:


> official website even reporting that submarine version of brahmos is yet to be tested. so? everyone knows that it was tested last year. anyway would you say same for jf17 radar which you guys claim to be tweaked based on someone's blog but no such claim on website? these websites are not very up to date is all I can say.



Really, if those sites are not up to date then why you people ask for link for confirmation? as many important info is never available on media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Basel said:


> Your official company site is lying then? and please don't bring the crap of site being not updated.


Kid do you have idea about MTCR rule? ?? what is the range of JF 17 radar and M5 radar ??


----------



## kaykay

Basel said:


> Really, if those sites are not up to date then why you people ask for link for confirmation? as many important info is never available on media.


sorry buy here it's you who is bragging about links.


----------



## Basel

danger007 said:


> Kid do you have idea about MTCR rule? ?? what is the range of JF 17 radar and M5 radar ??



Kid I have, but your people don't seem to have knowledge, they think it only applies on Pakistan and they can work around that treaty and get longer range missile. 

Pakistan have also done the same as per some of your people on this thread as it is said that Pakistan got its missile tech from China & N. Korea.



kaykay said:


> sorry buy here it's you who is bragging about links.



I just showed you the picture which you people try to show us on majority of threads on PDF.


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Basel said:


> you ppl are the one who rant nearly on every thread on PDF not me.
> 
> I just caught what you ppl lie about brahmos being 500 km missile.


missile range will vary according to payload
We stick to 290 due to international rules


----------



## Jai_Hind

Hasinaye in INS Hansa


----------



## Jai_Hind

The Soviet MI-4 Helicopter

It was in 1964, that five naval pilots, Lieutenant (later Vice Admiral) H. Johnson, Lieutenant (later Commodore) M.P. Wadhawan, Lieutenant (later Commodore) V. Ravindranath, Lieutenant (later Commander) S.R. Debgupta and Lieutenant (later Commander) P. Jha, started flying a Soviet-gifted MI-4 helicopter for the Thumba rocket-launching range. 

This helicopter was assigned the task of carrying out surveillance of the sea areas off Thumba in Kerala, prior to the launching of rockets.


----------



## Dillinger

@Lil Mathew @spectribution AND for everyone who had doubts about the Kolkata's fitment.

The article below was written by Chacko sahib after he got the walk around of the ship itself along with other journalists as it was being readied for its commissioning on the 16th, the details were gleaned directly from the IN officer present. Oh and, ya, ONLY 32 LR-SAM, NO Barak-1, AND NO ON BOARD SPARE ROUNDS FOR RELOAD OR ALL OF THAT SKULDUGGERY ABOUT RELOAD SYSTEMS!

Indian Navy to induct INS Kolkata P-15A class destroyer on 16th August 2014 | Frontier India


----------



## Echo_419

Dillinger said:


> @Lil Mathew @spectribution AND for everyone who had doubts about the Kolkata's fitment.
> 
> The article below was written by Chacko sahib after he got the walk around of the ship itself along with other journalists as it was being readied for its commissioning on the 16th, the details were gleaned directly from the IN officer present. Oh and, ya, ONLY 32 LR-SAM, NO Barak-1, AND NO ON BOARD SPARE ROUNDS FOR RELOAD OR ALL OF THAT SKULDUGGERY ABOUT RELOAD SYSTEMS!
> 
> Indian Navy to induct INS Kolkata P-15A class destroyer on 16th August 2014 | Frontier India



the link is showing no results


----------



## Dillinger

Echo_419 said:


> the link is showing no results



Quite right, dunno why.



> *Indian Navy to induct INS Kolkata P-15A class destroyer on 16th August 2014*
> August 14, 2014 by P. Chacko Joseph Leave a Comment
> 
> 
> *Mumbai: *Indian Navy is all set to induct its latest and most modern destroyer, the first of the P-15 A class, INS Kolkata (D 63) on 16th August. The 7500 ton ship is scheduled to be inducted by Prime Minister Narendra Modi at Naval Dock in Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured by the Defence Public Sector unit, Mazagon Docks Ltd, Mumbai, the ship has an approximate 80% Indian content. Most of the radar and weapon systems, which are of foreign origin, are now being manufactured in India. This includes BEL/Signaal RAWL-02 (PLN 517) air search radar, BEL Aparna – a modified Garpun-Bal FC radar for launch of Surface to Surface Missile, Ellora EW, Humsa NG Bow Mounted Sonar, BEL Nagin active towed sonar – under development, Russian origin Indian made AK 630 close in Weapons System (CIWS) and 76mm main gun with 16 Kilometers and above range. The ship has already test fired a Russian – Indian Brahmos Missile and the Indo-Israeli Barak-8 Surface to Air Missile is scheduled to be tested shortly. There are 2 × 16-cell VLS units for Barak-8 and L&T made 2× 8-cell UVLM for 16 BrahMos anti-ship and land-attack missiles. The ship does not carry addition Barak-8 missiles refills and there are no plans for Barak-1 missiles to be deployed from the ship. For anti Submarine measures, the ship carries 2 RBU-6000 units and four torpedo launchers for Russian made torpedoes.
> 
> http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/INS-Kolkata.jpg
> 
> 
> IAI EL/M-2248 MF-STAR AESA multi-function radar, Consilium navigation Radar – based on the Consilium Selux radar, Engines and Boilers are among the imported content. The Orbit Communication system and GSAT-7 or the Rukmini satellite terminal are commercial installations.
> 
> The ship has two hangars for helicopters.
> 
> The ship is yet to be integrated to Western naval Fleet and is expected only after weapons trials. The ship trials are already over.
> 
> Two more ships of the same class are in making at Mazagon Docks Ltd and are scheduled to be delivered by next year. All Scorpène-class submarine hulls have been manufactured and the first handover is scheduled by end of 2016. The naval dock has already begun work on the P-15B class of ships.
> 
> Indian Navy to induct INS Kolkata P-15A class destroyer on 16th August 2014 | Frontier India


----------



## MilSpec

Basel said:


> I did not said that we know MKIs, I said that we can acquire MKKs or 11Bs in emergency as our F-16s elite pilots have plenty hours under their belt flying those.


I am not sure if you know how many hrs of flight time and tactic building is needed to deploy a combat aircraft in and active role.


----------



## Dillinger

sandy_3126 said:


> I am not sure if you know how many hrs of flight time and tactic building is needed to deploy a combat aircraft in and active role.



I on the other hand am quite sure that he does not know what he's talking about.


----------



## Echo_419

Dillinger said:


> Quite right, dunno why.



some one should tell army & the airforce to learn from the Navy


----------



## Dillinger

Echo_419 said:


> some one should tell army & the airforce to learn from the Navy


Learn what, in context of the quoted article about the P-15A and my previous post?


----------



## Echo_419

Dillinger said:


> Learn what, in context of the quoted article about the P-15A and my previous post?



In your article it was mentioned & i quote 'Manufactured by the Defence Public Sector unit, Mazagon Docks Ltd, Mumbai, the ship has an approximate 80% Indian content'.also we both know how far Navy is in indigenous sector,like they allocated 900crore for LCA navy what has IAF done.


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

As PN soon going to decommissioned their remaining 5 Type-21 Friagtes then they will only have 4 F-22Ps and 1 OHPs along with just 2 FAC remaining in service along with 3 Agosta-90Bs and 2 Agosta-70s. So does IN fear these machines or not???

Although in Air wing PN has:
7 P-3Cs
2 ATR-72s
4 Atlantique
4 F-27 Foker
12 Z-9C
6 Sea King
10+ Allouttee IIIs
UAVs...


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Junaid Ashraf said:


> As PN soon going to decommissioned their remaining 5 Type-21 Friagtes then they will only have 4 F-22Ps and 1 OHPs along with just 2 FAC remaining in service along with 3 Agosta-90Bs and 2 Agosta-70s. So does IN fear these machines or not???
> 
> Although in Air wing PN has:
> 7 P-3Cs
> 2 ATR-72s
> 4 Atlantique
> 4 F-27 Foker
> 12 Z-9C
> 6 Sea King
> 10+ Allouttee IIIs
> UAVs...


Not the right thread for gauging fear factor.
Anyways,the IN might prioritise the subs and the Orions followed by the missile boats and frigates(I guess).


----------



## Echo_419

Junaid Ashraf said:


> As PN soon going to decommissioned their remaining 5 Type-21 Friagtes then they will only have 4 F-22Ps and 1 OHPs along with just 2 FAC remaining in service along with 3 Agosta-90Bs and 2 Agosta-70s. So does IN fear these machines or not???
> 
> Although in Air wing PN has:
> 7 P-3Cs
> 2 ATR-72s
> 4 Atlantique
> 4 F-27 Foker
> 12 Z-9C
> 6 Sea King
> 10+ Allouttee IIIs
> UAVs...



That's all good,but this is not Pakistani navy thread,it is Indian Navy so kindly change the place of discussion


----------



## Junaid Ashraf

Echo_419 said:


> That's all good,but this is not Pakistani navy thread,it is Indian Navy so kindly change the place of discussion


I am asking about IN feeling PN power.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

RPK said:


>



Dabang Picture hai


----------



## Agent_47

*Navy reiterates interest in SR-SAM procurement*

August 19, 2014: The Indian Navy has published its interest in procuring Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SR-SAM) systems for its surface platforms, including new generation of warships entering service. Typically, the navy will be looking at a weapon system in the 6-10 km range for short range engagement of aerial threats. Vendors have been asked to specify whether the missile they field for the potential competition is launched vertically from canisters mounted on the ship (below deck) or from the rails of a separately installed mechanical launcher with provision of loading the missiles from storage compartment located below deck. The navy has stipulated that initial service life of the missile should not be less than 10 years with provision to extend the life based on periodic inspection. A 21 point questionaire requiring all aspects of missiles that may be fielded in the bid has been sought by the navy. The SR- SAM requirement, it may be remembered, runs parallel to a QR-SAM requirement. Both requirements broadly intend to fill the gap left by the failure of the Trishul missile system. The navy has not specified if it wants the SR-SAM to have a limited point defence capability.
Navy reiterates interest in SR SAM procurement - SP's MAI
*
Navy scouts submarine-hunting Sonobuoys for Il-38 fleet *

_*August 19, 2014:* _ The Indian Navy intends to procure 1,000 Passive Directional Sonobuoy systems to hunt submarines for its Il-38SD maritime surveillance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft fleet. The sonobuoys are primarily intended as an aid for search, surveillance and localisation of submarines using the sonobuoy receiver system already integrated on the Il-38SD aircraft. The navy has stipulated that the sonobuoys should be passive directional and should be capable of being operated with the sonobuoy receiver system of Il-38SD stationed at INS Hansa, Goa. The sonobuoy should have a minimum detection range of 6 km and it should be able to operate for minimum 2 hours post deployment. The sonobuoy should have the facility to select depths at which the hydrophones can be deployed with the maximum depth that the hydrophone of the sonobuoy should be able to operate being not less than 300 metres. Satisfactory performance of the sonobuoy will be ascertained and certified by the end user through established trial procedures of the Indian Navy in coordination with the vendor.

Navy scouts submarine hunting Sonobuoys for Il 38 fleet
- SP's MAI


----------



## nik22

RPK said:


>


Civilian plane behind the monster must be thrilled!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Agent_47 said:


> *Navy reiterates interest in SR-SAM procurement*
> 
> August 19, 2014: The Indian Navy has published its interest in procuring Short Range Surface to Air Missile (SR-SAM) systems for its surface platforms, including new generation of warships entering service. Typically, the navy will be looking at a weapon system in the 6-10 km range for short range engagement of aerial threats. Vendors have been asked to specify whether the missile they field for the potential competition is launched vertically from canisters mounted on the ship (below deck) or from the rails of a separately installed mechanical launcher with provision of loading the missiles from storage compartment located below deck. The navy has stipulated that initial service life of the missile should not be less than 10 years with provision to extend the life based on periodic inspection. A 21 point questionaire requiring all aspects of missiles that may be fielded in the bid has been sought by the navy. The SR- SAM requirement, it may be remembered, runs parallel to a QR-SAM requirement. Both requirements broadly intend to fill the gap left by the failure of the Trishul missile system. The navy has not specified if it wants the SR-SAM to have a limited point defence capability.
> Navy reiterates interest in SR SAM procurement - SP's MAI
> *Navy scouts submarine-hunting Sonobuoys for Il-38 fleet *
> 
> _*August 19, 2014:* _ The Indian Navy intends to procure 1,000 Passive Directional Sonobuoy systems to hunt submarines for its Il-38SD maritime surveillance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft fleet. The sonobuoys are primarily intended as an aid for search, surveillance and localisation of submarines using the sonobuoy receiver system already integrated on the Il-38SD aircraft. The navy has stipulated that the sonobuoys should be passive directional and should be capable of being operated with the sonobuoy receiver system of Il-38SD stationed at INS Hansa, Goa. The sonobuoy should have a minimum detection range of 6 km and it should be able to operate for minimum 2 hours post deployment. The sonobuoy should have the facility to select depths at which the hydrophones can be deployed with the maximum depth that the hydrophone of the sonobuoy should be able to operate being not less than 300 metres. Satisfactory performance of the sonobuoy will be ascertained and certified by the end user through established trial procedures of the Indian Navy in coordination with the vendor.
> 
> Navy scouts submarine hunting Sonobuoys for Il 38 fleet
> - SP's MAI



The SR-SAM project should be signed ASAP with the French,it must have some export potential too


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## lepziboy

INS SAHYADRI in the philippines aug 20-23

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Water Car Engineer said:


>


 Arihant had just returned from the ongoing sea trials where It dived well below the crushing depth. Its main body made of titaniam(I guess) withstood against the extreme pressure. Although conning tower got strain marks like waves on it when it dived well below 350 meters depth against the 300 normal operating deapth. And also it is going in sea repeatedly. It is scheduled to get anchoic tiles still for sonar search supperresion before getting inducted in our navy. Then it will also look clean and bit stealth.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

RISING SUN said:


> Arihant had just returned from the ongoing sea trials where It dived well below the crushing depth. Its main body made of titaniam(I guess) withstood against the extreme pressure. Although conning tower got strain marks like waves on it when it dived well below 350 meters depth against the 300 normal operating deapth. And also it is going in sea repeatedly. It is scheduled to get anchoic tiles still for sonar search supperresion before getting inducted in our navy. Then it will also look clean and bit stealth.




It hasnt started sea trials.


----------



## nik22

RISING SUN said:


> Arihant had just returned from the ongoing sea trials where It dived well below the crushing depth. Its main body made of titaniam(I guess) withstood against the extreme pressure. Although conning tower got strain marks like waves on it when it dived well below 350 meters depth against the 300 normal operating deapth. And also it is going in sea repeatedly. It is scheduled to get anchoic tiles still for sonar search supperresion before getting inducted in our navy. Then it will also look clean and bit stealth.


Do you have insider info ?


----------



## RISING SUN

Water Car Engineer said:


> It hasnt started sea trials.


buddy its first sea trial was at 100 meter depth and gradually they increased it to its maximum safe depth limit of 300 meters. Which they again broke while going deep as far as almost 350 meters. Its last trail purpose was to check how will it respond to crushing depth. It was breathtaking for those officers and crew who went to so deep to test it. Its body withstood the pressure very efficiantly because of titanium alloyed hull although conning tower came under pressure because its mettalic differently build and welded in main body. That is why one can see crunches on conning tower, that too after going so deep.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

RISING SUN said:


> buddy its first sea trial was at 100 meter depth and gradually they increased it to its maximum safe depth limit of 300 meters. Which they again broke while going deep as far as almost 350 meters. Its last trail purpose was to check how will it respond to crushing depth. It was breathtaking for those officers and crew who went to so deep to test it. Its body withstood the pressure very efficiantly because of titanium alloyed hull although conning tower came under pressure because its mettalic differently build and welded in main body. That is why one can see crunches on conning tower, that too after going so deep.




It has been doing harbor trials only. It's not even doing sea trials.

Contrary to Claims, Arihant not Prepared for Sea Trials -The New Indian Express

Extra care delays Nuclear submarine’s sea trials

Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## MST

RISING SUN said:


> buddy its first sea trial was at 100 meter depth and gradually they increased it to its maximum safe depth limit of 300 meters. Which they again broke while going deep as far as almost 350 meters. Its last trail purpose was to check how will it respond to crushing depth. It was breathtaking for those officers and crew who went to so deep to test it. Its body withstood the pressure very efficiantly because of titanium alloyed hull although conning tower came under pressure because its mettalic differently build and welded in main body. That is why one can see crunches on conning tower, that too after going so deep.



Dude if u have any inside info don't leak it like this. Especially numbers (depth limit and so on). only post whats there is in the media or public domain.


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS KAMORTA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Mr.S.Singh

Water Car Engineer said:


> It has been doing harbor trials only. It's not even doing sea trials.
> 
> Contrary to Claims, Arihant not Prepared for Sea Trials -The New Indian Express
> 
> Extra care delays Nuclear submarine’s sea trials
> 
> Where are you getting your information from?


@RISING SUN was right or have your written the article lol
Arihant has dived below “crushing depths” | idrw.org
*Arihant has dived below “crushing depths”*


----------



## RISING SUN

nik22 said:


> Do you have insider info ?


not d


Abingdonboy said:


> INS KAMORTA:





MST said:


> Dude if u have any inside info don't leak it like this. Especially numbers (depth limit and so on). only post whats there is in the media or public domain.





MST said:


> Dude if u have any inside info don't leak it like this. Especially numbers (depth limit and so on). only post whats there is in the media or public domain.


nothing to worry mate, I understand our defence security. Although what I had stated had been explained by NDTv first with the returning boomer pic. But I guess everyone overlooked it. There is one more thing which was a secret back in time but NDTv again showed to the world that secret but I think people have not caught that as well. Let others guess. What I can say abt this in hint is that this technique has been used extensivelly in newest class of Russian nuke submarines including SSN and boomers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

A very nice read about India's first operational nuclear submarine INS Chakra 1 .


* FIRST HAND | How Shrimp Nearly Wrecked India's First Brush With A Nuke Sub *




*By Vice Admiral (Retd) R.N. Ganesh*

*


Vice Adm R.N. Ganesh
*
As always, the submarine left harbour in the small hours, while the city slept. A huge, ominous shadow in the dark, she moved silently but for the faint hiss of the water against her sides. At five thousand tons, she was the largest warship in the Indian Navy after the carriers. The young Captain on the bridge had done this dozens of times, but taking this formidable vessel out through the narrow channel was still exciting, with a potential surprise lurking at every bend.


Slowly the submarine made its way out of the harbour and set course for the diving area. Today they were leaving on an extended surveillance patrol of the Bay islands under simulated war conditions, as part of the essential and never-ending process of maintaining presence in one’s own waters.

Before that, however, there was a game to be played. Units of the Fleet were returning from deployment in the south, and Headquarters had decided that the submarine would intercept them in a staged encounter and carry out a mock attack before detaching to proceed on her main mission. The ships would be closer in to the shore and the submarine further out, listening out for them against the backdrop of shallow water noises. The interception area was some miles to seaward of an estuary, and recent rains would have made the seawater density variable, causing trimming problems. Not ideal waters for a large nuke, thought the Captain, but therein lay the challenge. In addition, his crew would enjoy the thrill of the hunt.

“Bridge - twenty minutes to diving area!” came the report from the charthouse. “Right - inform the Commander, please”. The order was still being relayed when the Captain reached the control room, just as the Commander ordered “diving stations.” The Engineer Officer was already there.

“We’ll catch a quick trim, then we need to crack on some speed; our initial position is about twenty miles south of here.” The first dive after leaving harbour was always a ‘trim’ dive - a slow, deliberate dive done in stages to make any adjustments necessary to the Engineer Officer’s calculated trim.

“Diving stations correct, sir,” reported the Commander. The Captain nodded at the Engineer Officer. They had worked together as a close-knit team for a year now, and there was no need for unnecessary words. Flood end groups” ordered the Engineer Officer. The diving panel operator switched the end group ballast tank main vents to “open”. There was a muffled roar as hundreds of tons of seawater flooded the end groups of tanks. The submarine sank perceptibly beneath their feet; she now rode on the buoyancy of the centre group tanks alone. While the Commander ordered “Inspect compartments” and received the reports from them, the Captain studied the trim and depth gauges and the inclinometer, looking for the first pointers to any major problems in the trim. There were none. “Submarine inspected and correct - ready to go down.” reported the Commander. “Permission to flood the centre group, sir” asked the Engineer Officer This time the roar of the water flooding the tanks was louder since the tanks were around the hull right outside the control room.

“Trim her at 40 meters for four knots - we’ll be doing a lot of listening.” The Engineer Officer nodded. The trimming operation was over soon, and as planned, they increased speed to fifteen knots. It felt good to be able to order higher speeds and not worry about the battery, thought the Captain. “We may expect contact with the ‘enemy’ between an hour and two hours from now,” reported the NO. The Captain left the control room leaving instructions to carry out a sonar search of the area and call him when anything was heard.

They reached their designated position twenty minutes early. An hour passed, and then there was a knock at
his cabin door. It was the Sonar Officer. “There’s a small problem, sir”, he said; Pilot says they should be within twenty miles of us to the south, but the sonar is unable to hear anything.”

“Unable to hear?” repeated the Captain.

“The entire southern sector - that’s where NO says they’ll probably come from - is blanked with noise. We
can’t hear anything through it.”

This was bad news. If the sonar malfunctioned, it could take hours to locate and rectify the fault. Even the main mission could be in jeopardy if dockyard help became necessary. “Get the Commander and the electrical Officer to the charthouse. We need to discuss this. Who’s on the sonar?”

“Master Chief Attar, sir” was the answer. The Captain was reassured. Attar was the best sonar Chief in the submarine arm, as far as he was concerned. He went across to the ‘sound room’, which was just abaft the control room. The Sonar Chief wished him ‘Jai Hind”, and silently handed him the headphones. The Captain had spent many an hour in the sound room getting his ears tuned to the sounds of ships’ propellers - called ‘hydrophone effect’ or ‘HE’ for short. On this occasion all he heard was the noise - it was a continuous crackling, with an occasional popping sound as made by a fire of dry, resinous wood. The noise blanked the entire southern sector - it would be impossible to hear anything through that racket, even if the ships passed close by.

They held a council in the charthouse. “No problems during the pre-patrol checks yesterday?” asked the Captain, though he knew that all sensors had been reported checked and correct. The Electrical Officer
confirmed this.

“Can you say whether the noise is external or a system fault?”

“I would say external” interposed the Commander. We made two ninety-degree turns after initially hearing the noise, but the true bearing of sector didn’t change.” The Captain nodded in agreement.

Time was ticking away. The submarine would never live it down if the fleet ships sailed past undetected. Many years earlier, the Fleet Commander, a bluff, laconic man with a sardonic sense of humour, had been the Captain’s Divisional Officer in Kharakvasla. He would have a thing or two to say about the marvellous capabilities of nuclear submarines when they next met, thought the Captain wryly.

He went back to the sound room. The Chief Sonar operator handed him the headphones and said with conviction: “It’s bio-noise, sir.” The Captain agreed. Landsmen, he mused, thought of the ocean depths as dark and silent. In fact, there was a cacophony of noise down there that could drive submarine sonarmen to distraction - whales with their long, soulful moans, dolphins with their clicking and whistling, and a host of other noisy creatures, not to mention the ambient noise of the sea itself. They had a whole taped reel of these sounds but he had never heard this kind of noise before - certainly never anything near this loudness. 

“Can’t we go around” asked the Sonar Officer.

“No - we can’t leave the area. Maybe the noise will stop after some time.”

“Sir....” The Sonar Chief hesitated. “We can try one high power transmission in that sector. It may have some effect.”

“Good idea!” The Captain got up, slapped the Sonar Chief on the shoulder, and left for the control room, visibly excited.

Although the submarine had a powerful active sonar, a transmission could compromise its stealth and was only used after carefully weighing the balance of tactical advantage. However, on this occasion there was nothing to lose. And if it worked it was well worth the tactical ‘risk’.

Soon the order came from the control room. “Sound Room, Control - standby single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200.”

“Sound room roger, stand by single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200.”

The Captain went back to the sound room, the Electrical Officer close on his heels. ‘Let’s hear it, Master Sa’ab”. One of the sonarmen switched on the loudspeaker for them. The noise was as loud as before. Sound room ready for single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200” reported the Sonar Chief. “Transmit” came the order. The second operator flipped up the guard cover and pressed the red button. They could hear the pulse as it left the ship.
More than a minute passed. And suddenly it was as if somebody had turned off a switch. One moment there was that overpowering crackling noise, and the next - total silence. The Captain shook the Sonar Chief’s hand and said “Well done, Master Sa’ab!”, and went back to the control room. Hardly had he sat in his Captain’s chair that the report came in, the deliberately expressionless voice of the Sonar Chief: 

“Control room - group HE on bearing 175, classified warships.”

The atmosphere in the control room was electrified. The Commander took the mike in hand: “D’ye hear there! This is the Commander. The sonar team has detected ‘enemy’ ships in sector south. A big shabash to them. Action stations - torpedo attack!”

“Game on!” said the navigator, as he bent over the attack plot.

We never pumped our fists in those days.


_*Post Script*_: This story is based on a real experience in INS Chakra in 1988. The noise was generated by the denizens of large shrimp beds in the general area of Kakinada. From later reading I learned that the culprit was the snapping shrimp, which thrives in tropical waters near the coast. A one and a half-inch crustacean almost foiled a 5000-ton nuclear submarine!


*Vice Admiral (Retd) R.N. Ganesh, a veteran submariner, served as Director General of India's classified nuclear submarine programme (then Advanced Technology Vessel, now Arihant) for a few years from 2004. His operational experience includes command of a conventional submarine, India's first nuclear submarine from Russia (INS Chakra) and as FOC-in-C Southern Naval Command. This account was published in the 2011 edition of the Indian Navy's Quarterdeck journal, and has been used here courtesy the Navy. Last month the Indian Navy took on lease an Akula-II class nuclear submarine from Russia; the vessel be India's second INS Chakra.
*

Livefist: FIRST HAND | How Shrimp Nearly Wrecked India's First Brush With A Nuke Sub

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik22

RISING SUN said:


> not d
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to worry mate, I understand our defence security. Although what I had stated had been explained by NDTv first with the returning boomer pic. But I guess everyone overlooked it. There is one more thing which was a secret back in time but NDTv again showed to the world that secret but I think people have not caught that as well. Let others guess. What I can say abt this in hint is that this technique has been used extensivelly in newest class of Russian nuke submarines including SSN and boomers.


Please enlighten us.


----------



## RISING SUN

nik22 said:


> Please enlighten us.


 on what?



kurup said:


> A very nice read about India's first operational nuclear submarine INS Chakra 1 .
> 
> 
> * FIRST HAND | How Shrimp Nearly Wrecked India's First Brush With A Nuke Sub *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Vice Admiral (Retd) R.N. Ganesh*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vice Adm R.N. Ganesh
> *
> As always, the submarine left harbour in the small hours, while the city slept. A huge, ominous shadow in the dark, she moved silently but for the faint hiss of the water against her sides. At five thousand tons, she was the largest warship in the Indian Navy after the carriers. The young Captain on the bridge had done this dozens of times, but taking this formidable vessel out through the narrow channel was still exciting, with a potential surprise lurking at every bend.
> 
> 
> Slowly the submarine made its way out of the harbour and set course for the diving area. Today they were leaving on an extended surveillance patrol of the Bay islands under simulated war conditions, as part of the essential and never-ending process of maintaining presence in one’s own waters.
> 
> Before that, however, there was a game to be played. Units of the Fleet were returning from deployment in the south, and Headquarters had decided that the submarine would intercept them in a staged encounter and carry out a mock attack before detaching to proceed on her main mission. The ships would be closer in to the shore and the submarine further out, listening out for them against the backdrop of shallow water noises. The interception area was some miles to seaward of an estuary, and recent rains would have made the seawater density variable, causing trimming problems. Not ideal waters for a large nuke, thought the Captain, but therein lay the challenge. In addition, his crew would enjoy the thrill of the hunt.
> 
> “Bridge - twenty minutes to diving area!” came the report from the charthouse. “Right - inform the Commander, please”. The order was still being relayed when the Captain reached the control room, just as the Commander ordered “diving stations.” The Engineer Officer was already there.
> 
> “We’ll catch a quick trim, then we need to crack on some speed; our initial position is about twenty miles south of here.” The first dive after leaving harbour was always a ‘trim’ dive - a slow, deliberate dive done in stages to make any adjustments necessary to the Engineer Officer’s calculated trim.
> 
> “Diving stations correct, sir,” reported the Commander. The Captain nodded at the Engineer Officer. They had worked together as a close-knit team for a year now, and there was no need for unnecessary words. Flood end groups” ordered the Engineer Officer. The diving panel operator switched the end group ballast tank main vents to “open”. There was a muffled roar as hundreds of tons of seawater flooded the end groups of tanks. The submarine sank perceptibly beneath their feet; she now rode on the buoyancy of the centre group tanks alone. While the Commander ordered “Inspect compartments” and received the reports from them, the Captain studied the trim and depth gauges and the inclinometer, looking for the first pointers to any major problems in the trim. There were none. “Submarine inspected and correct - ready to go down.” reported the Commander. “Permission to flood the centre group, sir” asked the Engineer Officer This time the roar of the water flooding the tanks was louder since the tanks were around the hull right outside the control room.
> 
> “Trim her at 40 meters for four knots - we’ll be doing a lot of listening.” The Engineer Officer nodded. The trimming operation was over soon, and as planned, they increased speed to fifteen knots. It felt good to be able to order higher speeds and not worry about the battery, thought the Captain. “We may expect contact with the ‘enemy’ between an hour and two hours from now,” reported the NO. The Captain left the control room leaving instructions to carry out a sonar search of the area and call him when anything was heard.
> 
> They reached their designated position twenty minutes early. An hour passed, and then there was a knock at
> his cabin door. It was the Sonar Officer. “There’s a small problem, sir”, he said; Pilot says they should be within twenty miles of us to the south, but the sonar is unable to hear anything.”
> 
> “Unable to hear?” repeated the Captain.
> 
> “The entire southern sector - that’s where NO says they’ll probably come from - is blanked with noise. We
> can’t hear anything through it.”
> 
> This was bad news. If the sonar malfunctioned, it could take hours to locate and rectify the fault. Even the main mission could be in jeopardy if dockyard help became necessary. “Get the Commander and the electrical Officer to the charthouse. We need to discuss this. Who’s on the sonar?”
> 
> “Master Chief Attar, sir” was the answer. The Captain was reassured. Attar was the best sonar Chief in the submarine arm, as far as he was concerned. He went across to the ‘sound room’, which was just abaft the control room. The Sonar Chief wished him ‘Jai Hind”, and silently handed him the headphones. The Captain had spent many an hour in the sound room getting his ears tuned to the sounds of ships’ propellers - called ‘hydrophone effect’ or ‘HE’ for short. On this occasion all he heard was the noise - it was a continuous crackling, with an occasional popping sound as made by a fire of dry, resinous wood. The noise blanked the entire southern sector - it would be impossible to hear anything through that racket, even if the ships passed close by.
> 
> They held a council in the charthouse. “No problems during the pre-patrol checks yesterday?” asked the Captain, though he knew that all sensors had been reported checked and correct. The Electrical Officer
> confirmed this.
> 
> “Can you say whether the noise is external or a system fault?”
> 
> “I would say external” interposed the Commander. We made two ninety-degree turns after initially hearing the noise, but the true bearing of sector didn’t change.” The Captain nodded in agreement.
> 
> Time was ticking away. The submarine would never live it down if the fleet ships sailed past undetected. Many years earlier, the Fleet Commander, a bluff, laconic man with a sardonic sense of humour, had been the Captain’s Divisional Officer in Kharakvasla. He would have a thing or two to say about the marvellous capabilities of nuclear submarines when they next met, thought the Captain wryly.
> 
> He went back to the sound room. The Chief Sonar operator handed him the headphones and said with conviction: “It’s bio-noise, sir.” The Captain agreed. Landsmen, he mused, thought of the ocean depths as dark and silent. In fact, there was a cacophony of noise down there that could drive submarine sonarmen to distraction - whales with their long, soulful moans, dolphins with their clicking and whistling, and a host of other noisy creatures, not to mention the ambient noise of the sea itself. They had a whole taped reel of these sounds but he had never heard this kind of noise before - certainly never anything near this loudness.
> 
> “Can’t we go around” asked the Sonar Officer.
> 
> “No - we can’t leave the area. Maybe the noise will stop after some time.”
> 
> “Sir....” The Sonar Chief hesitated. “We can try one high power transmission in that sector. It may have some effect.”
> 
> “Good idea!” The Captain got up, slapped the Sonar Chief on the shoulder, and left for the control room, visibly excited.
> 
> Although the submarine had a powerful active sonar, a transmission could compromise its stealth and was only used after carefully weighing the balance of tactical advantage. However, on this occasion there was nothing to lose. And if it worked it was well worth the tactical ‘risk’.
> 
> Soon the order came from the control room. “Sound Room, Control - standby single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200.”
> 
> “Sound room roger, stand by single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200.”
> 
> The Captain went back to the sound room, the Electrical Officer close on his heels. ‘Let’s hear it, Master Sa’ab”. One of the sonarmen switched on the loudspeaker for them. The noise was as loud as before. Sound room ready for single pulse, high power, centre bearing 200” reported the Sonar Chief. “Transmit” came the order. The second operator flipped up the guard cover and pressed the red button. They could hear the pulse as it left the ship.
> More than a minute passed. And suddenly it was as if somebody had turned off a switch. One moment there was that overpowering crackling noise, and the next - total silence. The Captain shook the Sonar Chief’s hand and said “Well done, Master Sa’ab!”, and went back to the control room. Hardly had he sat in his Captain’s chair that the report came in, the deliberately expressionless voice of the Sonar Chief:
> 
> “Control room - group HE on bearing 175, classified warships.”
> 
> The atmosphere in the control room was electrified. The Commander took the mike in hand: “D’ye hear there! This is the Commander. The sonar team has detected ‘enemy’ ships in sector south. A big shabash to them. Action stations - torpedo attack!”
> 
> “Game on!” said the navigator, as he bent over the attack plot.
> 
> We never pumped our fists in those days.
> 
> 
> _*Post Script*_: This story is based on a real experience in INS Chakra in 1988. The noise was generated by the denizens of large shrimp beds in the general area of Kakinada. From later reading I learned that the culprit was the snapping shrimp, which thrives in tropical waters near the coast. A one and a half-inch crustacean almost foiled a 5000-ton nuclear submarine!
> 
> 
> *Vice Admiral (Retd) R.N. Ganesh, a veteran submariner, served as Director General of India's classified nuclear submarine programme (then Advanced Technology Vessel, now Arihant) for a few years from 2004. His operational experience includes command of a conventional submarine, India's first nuclear submarine from Russia (INS Chakra) and as FOC-in-C Southern Naval Command. This account was published in the 2011 edition of the Indian Navy's Quarterdeck journal, and has been used here courtesy the Navy. Last month the Indian Navy took on lease an Akula-II class nuclear submarine from Russia; the vessel be India's second INS Chakra.
> *
> 
> Livefist: FIRST HAND | How Shrimp Nearly Wrecked India's First Brush With A Nuke Sub


trolling at its best with nuke sub!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

RISING SUN said:


> on what?



Other Secret or observation as I should say


----------



## RISING SUN

nik22 said:


> Other Secret or observation as I should say


 its design in short I can say that is all I can say. Because going above this it will bring the secret to everybody. But to say the least its design was exposed to a news outlet although fortunatly everyone missed it noticing.


----------



## SRP

*Defence Minister visits Mazagon Docks Limited*

(Unedited relase)

Raksha Mantri Shri Arun Jaitley accompanied by Admiral RK Dhowan Chief of the Naval Staff visited Mazagon Docks Limited, Mumbai today and reviewed the progress of the Project 75 (Indigenous submarine construction project) as well as the other ongoing warship building projects including P-15 B class stealth destroyers . The visit of Raksha Mantri, within 3 months of taking over amply demonstrates the importance being accorded by the Government to the indigenous construction of submarines and warships. 

During his visit the Defence Minister inaugurated the Mazdock Modernisation Project (MMP), which would significantly enhance the warship and submarine construction capability of the shipyard. M/s Haskoning Nederland B.V. (HNBV), world renowned consultants in the field of marine construction, were appointed as consultant for this project. The major components created under MMP include a new Wet basin with level luffing cranes, 300-Ton Goliath Crane, Module Workshop, Stores Building, Shipyard transporter and Cradle & Assembly shop at a cost of Rs. 800 Crores approx.

It may be recalled that Project 75 submarine construction project is a very important project for the country and Indian Navy. 06 state-of-the-art submarines fitted with latest equipment are being built at MDL, Mumbai under collaboration with M/s DCNS France, giving a massive boost to the indigenous submarine construction capability of the country. With all the impediments & material hurdles resolved, the construction of the submarines is progressing on schedule to meet the planned delivery schedule of Sep 2016. 

Presently, first three submarines of the project are in outfitting phase, and the systems of the first submarine are being ‘Set to Work’. The Project is being reviewed at regular intervals at all levels at Naval Headquarters and Ministry of Defence (MoD) to gear up for the launch of the first submarine in Sep 2015. Preparations to induct these submarines are in progress and the selected crew has commenced training. The submarines will be initially based at Mumbai and shifted to operational base at Karwar after completion of trials. Necessary impetus is also being given by the government to create associated shore support facilities as per the Long Term Infrastructure Perspective Plan (LTIPP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Hope with the inauguration of MMP(Mazgaon modernisation project) Ship/submarine building capability of it will be tremendously enhanced.


----------



## Jai_Hind

*DCNS completes crew training for 1st and 2nd Scorpene submarines of Indian Navy*







DCNS has successfully completed the operational and intermediate level crew training sessions of Platform Management System and Steering Console for the Indian Navy on 08th August 2014. The trainings were conducted during five weeks at HBL, Hyderabad, for the crew of 1st & 2nd Scorpene India submarines and MDL employees, for a total of 45 people.These trainings were initially scheduled in France but after successful local production, it was decided by DCNS and MDL with the Indian Navy to move a step ahead and conduct these trainings in India.

The Platform Management System (PMS) enables to control and monitor the submarine’s main installations in propulsion, electricity, safety, auxiliary and stability domains. The steering system controls the motion of the submarine by controlling the hydroplanes and rudder. It also controls the propulsion, regulation and trim systems on board, by an interface with PMS. Such critical equipments demand a very high level of training for flawless operations on board.
The training comprised of operation and troubleshooting (On board maintenance) activities and simulation for real time situations. The training progress was continuously followed and reviewed by high level naval officials.

According to HBL, “Such crucial trainings were previously conducted abroad, but it is a matter of great pride that these trainings are now being conducted in India, on equipments manufactured at HBL”. These complex crew trainings for PMS and Steering Console are the first ever operational and intermediate level trainings under P75 Scorpene® India program and their success in India can be attributed to the successful indigenization implemented by DCNS, at HBL, through transfer of production, On Job Training, Technical Assistance and TDP transfer.

DCNS India is assisting DCNS in conducting the crew training sessions in India and would remain a nodal point for organizing future P75 trainings in India.

About Local production of MPMs

Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) is constructing six SSK Scorpene Submarines (P75) under transfer of technology (ToT) from DCNS. MDL has further signed three contracts with DCNS for Manufacturing/ Procurement and delivery of selected submarine equipments/ items commonly known as MPM (Mazagon dock Procured Material) to be fitted in these Scorpene Submarines.
DCNS India, being a 100% owned subsidiary of DCNS, has been assigned the responsibility. By DCNS, for Indigenisation of selected MPM items from Submarine No 3 to 6, in India. DCNS India has entered into strategic partnerships with three Indian Companies for the purpose of indigenisation and capability building; i) SEC Industries Private Limited, Hyderabad for manufacturing of mechanical MPM items, ii) HBL Power Systems Limited, Hyderabad for manufacturing of electronic MPM items and iii) Flash Forge Private Limited for forging items.


DCNS completes crew training for 1st and 2nd Scorpene submarines of Indian Navy | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jai_Hind

*Navy scouts submarine-hunting Sonobuoys for Il-38 fleet*






The Indian Navy intends to procure 1,000 Passive Directional Sonobuoy systems to hunt submarines for its Il-38SD maritime surveillance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft fleet. The sonobuoys are primarily intended as an aid for search, surveillance and localisation of submarines using the sonobuoy receiver system already integrated on the Il-38SD aircraft.

The navy has stipulated that the sonobuoys should be passive directional and should be capable of being operated with the sonobuoy receiver system of Il-38SD stationed at INS Hansa, Goa. The sonobuoy should have a minimum detection range of 6 km and it should be able to operate for minimum 2 hours post deployment.

The sonobuoy should have the facility to select depths at which the hydrophones can be deployed with the maximum depth that the hydrophone of the sonobuoy should be able to operate being not less than 300 metres. Satisfactory performance of the sonobuoy will be ascertained and certified by the end user through established trial procedures of the Indian Navy in coordination with the vendor.

Navy scouts submarine-hunting Sonobuoys for Il-38 fleet | idrw.org

*First Scorpene submarine to be Named ” INS Kalvari ” goes to sea trial Next year*






The first Scorpene submarine, to be named INS Kalvari post-commissioning, is almost ready and will go on trial within a year, following which it will be inducted into the Navy in 2016.

The six Scorpene class of submarines will initially be based at Mumbai for trial and later shifted to their operational base at Karwar, which harbours the new aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya with its fleet of MiG-29K fighters.

Two more submarines are in the outfitting stage and are likely to be delivered to the Navy at a gap of eight months each from the commissioning of the first submarine.All the six boats would be ready for operational use by 2018-19, giving the much needed boost to the Navy’s depleting under water wing.

Following a naval tradition, in which warships never die, the new diesel-electric submarines will be named as per the old Foxtrot class boats, which were decommissioned decades ago. They were the first submarines of the Navy. The first two Scorpene submarines would be christened as Kalvari and Khanderi.

As Defence Minister Arun Jaitley and Navy chief Admiral R K Dhowan reviewed the progress in the Scorpene project at the Mazgaon dock in Mumbai, officials said the systems of the first submarine are being “set to work”, which means bulk of the manufacturing is over and what is left now is virtually tightening the nuts and bolts.

The first batch of crew of 10 Navy officers and 35 sailors, headed by the submarine’s skipper Commodore S D Mahendale, have been sent for training, sources told Deccan Herald.

Six French-origin SSK submarines are under construction in a Rs 18,798 crore project at Mazgaon dock under technology transfer from DCNS. The project is almost three years behind schedule.

Following the accidents on INS Sindhurakshak and INS Sindhuratna, the Navy currently has 14 operational submarines. But with the exception of Russian-origin nuclear powered submarine INS Chakra, most of the Indian submarines are old, necessitating mid-life upgrades. The indigenous nuclear submarine Arihant is yet to go for a sea trial.

On the contrary, China is reported to have close to 80 submarines, including more than 10 nuclear powered boats. Though Pakistan has fewer submarines, their boats are equipped with air independent propulsion technology that allows submarines to stay longer underwater.

Jaitley also inaugurated a Rs 800 crore Mazgaon dock modernisation project to enhance the yard’s ability to construct warships and submarine

First Scorpene submarine to be Named ” INS Kalvari ” goes to sea trial Next year | idrw.org


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505304848548380673I think navy is trying to revive the written off kilo class submarine INS_Sindhuvijay_ with russian help.
@Dillinger @kaykay @sancho @sandy_3126


----------



## skynet

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505304848548380673I think navy is trying to revive the written off kilo class submarine INS_Sindhuvijay_ with russian help.
> @Dillinger @kaykay @sancho @sandy_3126


*INS Sindhukirti (S61)*


----------



## kaykay

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505304848548380673I think navy is trying to revive the written off kilo class submarine INS_Sindhuvijay_ with russian help.
> @Dillinger @kaykay @sancho @sandy_3126


Sindhuvijay was recently upgraded. anyway 2 shishumar class will be equipped with harpoon anti ship missile along with other upgrades.



Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505304848548380673I think navy is trying to revive the written off kilo class submarine INS_Sindhuvijay_ with russian help.
> @Dillinger @kaykay @sancho @sandy_3126


Sindhuvijay was recently upgraded. anyway 2 shishumar class will be equipped with harpoon anti ship missile along with other upgrades.


----------



## Agent_47

skynet said:


> *INS Sindhukirti (S61)*





kaykay said:


> Sindhuvijay was recently upgraded. anyway 2 shishumar class will be equipped with harpoon anti ship missile along with other upgrades.


My bad, INS Sindhukirti (S61) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kaykay

Agent_47 said:


> My bad, INS Sindhukirti (S61) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I don't think so because as per this report 4 kilos will be upgraded in Russia and Mumbai while Sindhukirti is stuck in Vizag. May be HSL can take some further assistance from Russia but so far no indications. Let's hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Total 10 Kilo class submarines.
Five kilos were upgraded on earlier program :
INS Sindhuvir, INS Sindhuratna, INS Sindhughosh, INS Sindhuvijay and INS Sindhurakshak (lost)
Written off: INS Sindhukirti
So, remaining four INS Sindhuraj,INS Sindhukesari,INS Sindhuvijay,INS Sindhushastra will be upgraded.


Source:Details of India Navy's Kilo class submarines upgrade


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kaykay said:


> Hope with the inauguration of MMP(Mazgaon modernisation project) Ship/submarine building capability of it will be tremendously enhanced.




That can happen only upto a certain point; for two reasons.
First of all, MDL has limited yard space which will eventually constrain growth. That is the reason why MDL had to shift its Offshore Platform construction activity to Mangalore.
Secondly, the work culture in MDL is very poor bound as it is in PSU atmospherics where the Unions rule. So far successive Govts. have been pandering to them and Antony's "raj" was no different; probably he was one of the worst in this regard. But MDL some-what pales in contrast to GRSE in this regard. More construction must be shifted to Pvt yards where the Contracts will be both Time-bound and Cost-bound with stiff penalties in case of over-runs on both counts. The DPSU yards have remained unaccountable so far in this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lepziboy

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505426225469206528


does he mean P-17A or P-15B?


----------



## Abingdonboy

lepziboy said:


> does he mean P-17A or P-15B?


P-15B:

First Project-15B Bangalore-class DDG hull : satellite pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAC-1 Vikrant




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Abingdonboy said:


> P-15B:
> 
> First Project-15B Bangalore-class DDG hull : satellite pics


When the Kolkata class has not been named as the Calcutta class, why isn't the Bangalore class named as Bengaluru class?

CHANGE IT ASAP!


----------



## Bang Galore

Indischer said:


> When the Kolkata class has not been named as the Calcutta class,* why isn't the Bangalore class named as Bengaluru class?*
> 
> CHANGE IT ASAP!



Really? No Kannadiga I know can stand the mangling that non-Kannadigas do with _"Bengaluru"_. Bangalore is good _(Hate speaking ill of the departed but will always resent U.R. Ananthamurthy for that)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Bang Galore said:


> Really? No Kannadiga I know can stand the mangling that non-Kannadigas do with _"Bengaluru"_. Bangalore is good _(Hate speaking ill of the departed but will always resent U.R. Ananthamurthy for that)_



I found it criminal that they didn't even bother to get the spelling right....Should have been Bengalooru.
Think about it, naming the P-15Bs as Bengalooru class would've popularized and familiarized it even more. I trust our North Indian brethren to get it right eventually.


----------



## Bang Galore

Indischer said:


> I found it criminal that they didn't even bother to get the spelling right....Should have been Bengalooru..



Heard people spelling it like " loo" as in toilet. Should have left it in Kannada. ಬೆಂಗಳೂರು.


----------



## Indischer

Bang Galore said:


> Heard people spelling it like " loo" as in toilet. Should have left it in Kannada. ಬೆಂಗಳೂರು.


I guess the name still needs a bit more time to become phonetically familiar with other Indians. I do my bit to spread the awareness.  

However, it isn't uncommon to find places having different names in different languages. _Venice_ in English is _Venedig_ in German, but the Italians themselves call it as _Venezia_.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*AN UPDATE ON THE INDIAN NAVY: AUGUST 2014*

*An Update on the Indian Navy: August 2014 | SLDInfo*
2014-09-01 By Commodore (Retd) Ranjit B Rai




Mumbai. A nation’s economic and military strength is critical for its peoples’ well being and security.

President Roosevelt articulated, “A Strong Navy is the Best Insurance for Peace”.

A Navy is also an extension of the nation’s diplomatic corps, as it enjoys the freedom of movement over 60 per cent of the earth’s surface which is water, and can roam the world as long as it does not trespass in to another nation’s territorial waters.

Navies are protected by ‘Mare Laberum’, the freedom of the seas enshrined in the UNCLOS 1982, and endows a great advantage over other Armed Forces in peace, to operate endlessly for deterrence.

A Navy of a large maritime nation, as India is, has to be three dimensional, balanced with aircraft carriers, warships, submarines and aircraft.

*The combination of power and mobility is vital to avoid war, while diplomacy and negotiations are the better options to solve differences in this age of proliferating nuclear weapons, especially in the region around India which is challenged with poverty, terrorism and border resolutions left over from the British, and emotional break downs of states even in the Middle East as most were one nation in the last century.*

*India has a role to play.*

India’s Navy is the smallest of the three services with a strength of 63,000 which includes 6,000 officers and is still short of over 1,700 officers and 13,000 sailors as it has expanded fast.






The Indian P-8 during the search. Credit: India Strategic

Forty three ships are on order calling for standby crews and supervision as the ships are commissioned, and is under pressure to deliver world-wide.

The Navy discharges this responsibility through a broad spectrum of cooperative and inclusive endeavors with the other services, and encompasses coordinated operations, bilateral and international multi-lateral exercises, security assistance, goodwill visits to show the Flag and Navy to Navy dialogues.

The Navy and Coast Guard are mandated to preserve good order at sea and ensure security of International Shipping Lanes in the IOR and choke points in the interest of the global commons.

As soon as the new government with majority assumed office on May 26, 2014, there was hectic activity in Naval Headquarters. CNS Admiral DK Dhowan had assumed office on April 17, 2014 after a turbulent period in the Navy, when fourteen accidents some minor, and some major with loss of lives had tarnished the image of the fine service. Admiral DK Joshi had earlier resigned citing ‘Moral Responsibility’ of command, though this writer feels the accidents were a failure of ‘Collective Responsibility’. Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba filled the vacant chair of the Vice Chief, and a shuffle of the three Commanders-in-Chief took place in early June.

*The Navy was operationally on a high with the commissioning of its Naval satellite GSAT 7 which put it in the higher league in net-centric warfare, and with the addition of the P-8i maritime state-of-the-art Boeings 737 and MiG-29Ks arriving in numbers.*

A bugle call to get down to regain ground of professionalism, training and keeping safety in mind was trumpeted from NHQ.

The spanking powerful 43,500-tonne aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya escorted from Russia in a nonstop journey was received in Indian waters by aircraft carrier INS Viraat and home berthed at INS Kadamba’s jetty at Karwar where all facilities and accommodation were being progressed, and the ship was still to work up and embark the powerful MiG-29Ks of the Panther squadron which were based at INS Hansa at Goa. Creditably seven pilots qualified in deck landings when the delayed monsoon broke in the Arabian Sea.

Defence Minister Jaitley visited INS Viraat at Mumbai on 7th June and commissioned two Fast Patrol Boats built by Cochin Shipyard Ltd (CSL) and MOD suddenly planned for Prime Minister Modi to dedicate INS Vikramaditya to the nation on June 14. Modi’s first military visit was to the Navy and so soon after taking over, and this was a signal that Modi and his government attach importance to the Navy, which has seen neglect in the past.

This visit came as a morale booster for the Navy and Western Navy fleet ships which worked up for the occasion. Modi’s visit when he was flown in to Vikramaditya on a rough monsoon day in Mid June from Goa, was a success and the pilots displayed MiG-29Ks high speed ‘touch and go’ landing operations and other activities of the powerful platform and a fire power demonstration, which was covered in the last issue of India Strategic issue.

*International Engagements*
For the first time, the Indian Navy’s INS Sayhadri, a Type 17 Shivalik from the Eastern Fleet, sailed from Vishakaptnam and actively took part in the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC-14) exercises; the world’s largest maritime exercise involving ships and representatives and military units from twenty three nations which included forty seven ships, six submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel.

The long biennial RIMPAC exercise was held from June 26 to August 1, in and around the Hawaiian Islands, the home of USA’s powerful Pacific Command that is handling USA’s ‘Pivot’. The varied nations’ ships, submarines and aircraft operated together for a swath of different training and liaison activities in harbour to plan interoperability, and co-ordination and ‘Bon Homme’. While the vast majority of RIMPAC exercises at sea involving all aspects of very advanced naval drills and multi-lateral exercises are also executed in the Malabar series, however, RIMPAC’s impact is obviously much larger because of participation by mych greater number of countries. The highlight this year was the inclusion of amphibious operations.

A large contingent of three PLAN (PLA Navy) ships and personnel also took part. The exposure for Indian Navy was significant.

Concurrently Eastern fleet ships under Rear Admiral Atul Kumar Jain comprising Indian designed Mazagon Docks Ltd (MDL) built INS Shivalik (Captain Puruvir Das) with Klub missiles ( which had earlier taken part in multilateral exercises off Quindao with the PLAN in April end, and even hosted its Chief, Admiral Wu Sheng Li), the Kashin Ranvijay (Capt MG Raju) with BrahMos missile capability, and tanker Shakti sailed for an operational deployment to the South China Sea and North West Pacific.





INS Sahyadari. Credit: India Strategic

The ships were to participate in the Indo-Russian bilateral naval exercise Indra-14, and, later, the trilateral naval exercise Malabar-14 with US Navy and the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) in the Sea of Japan.

After a port call at Vladivostok the, Russia-India Indira-14 exercise in the ‘Peter the Great Bay’ in the Sea of Japan from July 17 to July 19 was a success and the exercise strengthened the already strong friendly bonds between the navies of the two countries.

The Russian Navy was represented by guided-missile cruiser ‘Varyag’, destroyer ‘Bystry’, large landing craft ‘Peresvet’ along with supply vessels and air assets of Russia with tactical manoeuvring, defence against un-alerted raids, cross deck helicopter operations, rendering assistance to a ship in distress, replenishment at sea, joint management of anti-submarine, anti-air and anti-surface warfare and firings on surface and air targets. Taking departure the three ships bade farewell and proceeded to Sasebo in Japan for multilateral Malbar-14.

Malabar from July 24 to July 30 was a complex, high-end war fighting exercise that has grown in scope and complexity over the years and included professional exchanges with a US carrier strike group under Vice Admiral Robert Thomas, Commander, US 7th Fleet. P-3C Orion maritime patrol and reconnaissance and US-2 Shimaywa seaplane sorties, anti-piracy operations and visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) operations were executed in the Sea of Japan.

*In the Indian and Pacific Oceans, the US 7th Fleet and its allies, Japan and partner India, maintain a consistent presence.*

“It’s absolutely critical that we train together and build our maritime partnership and understanding,” said Captain Shan M. Byrne Commodore 15 Destroyer Squadron, adding, “Exercises like Malabar continue to help maintain and strengthen stability and security in the Asian Pacific and Indian Ocean region.”

On their return passage, INS Ranvijay with Rear Admiral Atul Kumat Jain entered the Sepanggar port, where the Royal Malaysian Navy has its Scorpene naval base and submarine training simulators on a three-day goodwill visit aimed at strengthening bilateral defence ties.

“This is the first-ever visit by an Indian naval warship to the port and it is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing inter-operability between the navies of the two friendly nations,” said a Navy release. During its time at Sepanggar, various activities involving the warship were conducted including official calls and professional interaction between personnel of both navies.

Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff visited Canada August 5-8. The visit was on the invitation of the Commander of Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) Vice Admiral MAG Norman and reciprocates a visit by RCN Chief to India in January 2013.

Former CNS Admiral Nirmal Verma is the High Commissioner in Ottawa. Dhowan visited Esquimalt Naval Base at Victoria which is the Headquarters of the Maritime Forces Pacific of the Canadian Navy. At Ottawa, Dhowan had bilateral meetings with senior hierarchy of the Canadian Forces including Lt General GR Thibault, the officiating Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) and Lt General SA Beare, Commander Canadian Joint Operations Command.

*New Inductions*
Admiral RK Dhowan inaugurated a new state-of-the-art ‘Very Low Frequency (VLF)’ transmitting station’s high tower at INS Kattaboman, Tirunelvelli, Tamil upgrading a 24 year old facility, that had wide spread ground antennae. Larsen and Toubro Ltd (L&T) Ltd and Continental Electronic Corp of USA contributed.

This new facility would provide a boost to the Navy’s ability to communicate with deployed ships and submarines on an uninterrupted basis of broadcast throughout the year. India has now joined a handful of nations in the world that has this capability to pass orders by extra low frequency with bit rate in code to submerged submarines including nuclear submarines that will be deployed to provide the sea-borne leg of India’s nuclear deterrence triad.

A Navy release states It will protect Indian national interests, and adds the Service has an elaborate communication infrastructure, including modern satellite communication facilities, to link and network its deployed units with their home bases and command and control centres.

The new VLF station will strengthen this infrastructure and provide the Navy additional operational advantages. Interestingly, the facility boasts of the highest masts structures in India, as well as several other unique engineering feats.

*Coming Events*
In a red letter day one day after India’s 68th Independence Day PM Narendra Modi will commission Navy’s first of three 7,400-tonne Type 17A Brahmos-capable destroyer INS Kolkata at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on August 16.

On August 23 in succession, Defence Minister Jaitley will commission the INS Kamorta another 3, 000-tonne Indian designed, first of three Project 28 Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) specialist ships built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE Kolkata).

*Conclusion*
To sum up, the last three months have been exciting, educative and very satisfying for the Indian Navy and should as it harnesses itself on a path of expansion, to enable it to fully meet India’s maritime aspirations.

*Commodore (Retd) Ranjit B Rai is former Director of Naval Operations and Intelligence at NHQ and an author.


----------



## Abingdonboy

ndian Navy's Shore based Test Facility (SBTF):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Updated pic of IAC-1


----------



## SRP

*MIHIR*
Technical evaluation trials of air borne dunking sonar, MIHIR have been completed successfully. The Sonar is cleared for installation onboard Advanced Light Helicopter. Variants of this sonar for ship borne installation are also being considered by the Indian Navy. 

DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*NEW DELHI* —* The Indian Defence Ministry has sent a global request for information for short-range, surface-to-air missiles (SRSAMs)*, throwing into question an existing deal with the French for the same weapon for the Indian Navy.

The $5 billion Maitri missile deal was conceived eight years ago and is a joint project between India’s Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and France’s MBDA. The missiles are to have a 25-kilometer range and were supposed to be used by Indian defense forces.

Originally, the Army, Air Force and Navy had a requirement for the missile, but the first two services have since found other solutions, leaving the Navy without a SRSAM unless the Maitri or another solution appears.

*“Maitri seems to be heading for a dead end,” a senior Indian Navy official said.*

A Defence Ministry source said six years of protracted negotiations between DRDO and MBDA have yielded a finalized work-share agreement, adding that the deal awaits only final clearance by New Delhi.

“The government of the day will have to decide whether to go ahead with the project or not,” the source added.

The French have been waiting for the clearance of the Maitri project, which has ascended to the highest diplomatic levels between India and France, a diplomat at the French Embassy said.

No official from MBDA was available for comment.

The Indian Navy was to use the Maitri to arm its three Project 16A Brahmaputra-class frigates and anti-submarine warfare corvettes, the MoD source said.

The Army requirement was for truck-mounted SRSAMs to replace the existing Russian-made Strella surface-to-air missiles. The Indian Air Force was to use the truck-mounted SRSAMs to replace Russian-made OSA-AKM surface-to-air missiles.

Rather than waiting for the Maitri, the Army and Air Force have since inducted the Akash, developed by DRDO. DRDO scientists claim the Akash is roughly equivalent to the US Patriot system, with a range of 25 kilometers. However, DRDO was unable to develop a naval version.

*The Air Force further supplemented its inventory in 2008 by agreeing to purchase 18 Spyder low-level quick-reaction missile (LLQRM) systems made by Rafael of Israel, which was competing against MBDA.*

Due to the uncertainty over the Maitri, the Navy opted to float the global request for information, another Navy official said.

India and France agreed to build the Maitri after India’s indigenous Trishul LLQRM was abandoned in 2003 following technical problems in the guidance systems.

*Request a Non-starter*
The Navy’s global request for information does not specify whether the purchase would be in the “Buy and Make Global” category or “Buy and Make India” category, so the response from overseas defense companies is likely to be very poor, said defense analyst Nitin Mehta.

The request for information was sent to domestic and global defense companies.

The request was sent to Tata Power SED, Larsen & Toubro, Bharat Forge, Punj Lloyd, Ashok Leyland and state-owned Bharat Electronics Limited and Ordnance Factory Board.

The foreign companies include MBDA, Nexter and Thales of France, Saab of Sweden, KBP Tula of Russia and Rafael and Israel Aerospace Industries of Israel, and Doosan Group and Samsung of South Korea.

While the request did not specify the number of SRSAM systems it will purchase, Navy sources said there is a requirement of around 30 systems worth more than $2 billion.

The indecision on Maitri could kill the program, affecting Indo-French defense ties, Mehta said. ■


Indian Navy May Walk Away From French Missile Deal | C4ISR & Networks | c4isrnet.com


----------



## Mujraparty

*He said the evaluation of advanced light towed array sonars (ALTAS) — for detecting and tracking enemy submarines — was stuck for want of a test ship.*

India needs to close gaps with China: DRDO chief - Hindustan Times


----------



## Capt.Popeye

eowyn said:


> *He said the evaluation of advanced light towed array sonars (ALTAS) — for detecting and tracking enemy submarines — was stuck for want of a test ship.*
> 
> India needs to close gaps with China: DRDO chief - Hindustan Times



What a crockload of $hit this interview is! There is one ship in Kochi called INS Sagardhwani that is permanently earmarked for all the trials and tests. Part of its Crew are scientists from NPOL, which is one of the DRDO labs working on these projects. As a matter of fact, during the commissioning of a Naval Ship recently, a Senior Naval Offr (the COM, IIRC) stated that the eqpt has been installed on a IN warship and is due to undertake the trials after the end of the monsoon.
That timing BTW; is is to ensure that Scientists remain functional  at sea, not the eqpt.


----------



## Penguin

Any news on the acquisition of LPDs?


----------



## IND151

Deleted.



Penguin said:


> Any news on the acquisition of LPDs?



Rs 25,000 crore Navy's LPD tender only for private sector | Page 2


----------



## skynet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519537070507696128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519530568644452352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519530811360432129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519533657002737665

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler

A P-8I Neptune beside a civilian 737 -

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519530568644452352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519530811360432129


Where are all those trolls claiming the LRSAM wouldn't be in IN hands before 2018 now??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Abingdonboy said:


> Where are all those trolls claiming the LRSAM wouldn't be in IN hands before 2018 now??



They were supposed to be manufactured in India by BDL.


----------



## RISING SUN

skynet said:


> View attachment 81938


 Its like Borai class boat. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

This rather heart-breaking photograph arrived today that shows the Hawker Sea-Hawk IN240 that was displayed on a concrete pylon at the Beach now flipped over onto the ground due to the gale force winds.
There seems to be extensive damage to teh canopy, tail and elevators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

sudhir007 said:


> View attachment 129565
> 
> This rather heart-breaking photograph arrived today that shows the Hawker Sea-Hawk IN240 that was displayed on a concrete pylon at the Beach now flipped over onto the ground due to the gale force winds.
> There seems to be extensive damage to teh canopy, tail and elevators.



I seriously think India should dump these soviet style symbolisms. It is pretty lame for today's day and age.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> View attachment 129565
> 
> This rather heart-breaking photograph arrived today that shows the Hawker Sea-Hawk IN240 that was displayed on a concrete pylon at the Beach now flipped over onto the ground due to the gale force winds.
> There seems to be extensive damage to teh canopy, tail and elevators.



A shame but I'm sure the damage is repairable (for purely gate guard/static display purposes).



SanjeevaniButi said:


> I seriously think India should dump these soviet style symbolisms. It is pretty lame for today's day and age.



What are you talking about? The Hawker Sea Hawk was a BRITISH built plane and anyway there is nothing "lame" about celebrating and remembering the past. In fact you dishonour all those men and women who have served for your nation if you simply ignore their service and don't have these kind of things.

I'm sorry but that is a very ignorant point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Abingdonboy said:


> What are you talking about? The Hawker Sea Hawk was a BRITISH built plane and anyway there is nothing "lame" about celebrating and remembering the past. In fact you dishonour all those men and women who have served for your nation if you simply ignore their service and don't have these kind of things.
> 
> I'm sorry but that is a very ignorant point of view.



Do you understand the difference between Soviet Symbolism and British planes ? They are two completely different things. 

There are far better ways to remember the past and sacrifices of heroes of past wars than lug some aircraft corpse on a concrete slab.


----------



## SpArK

*India Naval Ships On Overseas Depoyment To East Africa, South Indian Ocean*
NEW DELHI, Oct 16 (Bernama) -- Indian Naval Ships (INS) namely, Mumbai, Talwar, Teg and Deepak are on a two-month long Overseas Deployment to East Africa and the South Indian Ocean region, the Ministry of Defence announced.

Three of the four ships, INS Mumbai, INS Talwar and INS Deepak arrived in Mombasa on Wednesday to bolster bilateral ties and reinforcing cooperation in maritime security between India and Kenya.

India and Kenya have historical maritime trading links and evidence of this interaction is available through the sizable Indian diaspora settled in Kenya, said the Ministry in a statement.

It said the close knit relations between the two countries resulted in India being among the first few countries to establish a High Commission in Kenya following its Independence in 1963.

Bilateral relations between the two countries have since been progressively stepped up through economic, military and diplomatic cooperation.

The involvement of Indian Naval ships in combating piracy off the coast of Somalia since October 2008 has further strengthened bilateral ties and interaction with navies in the region.

The healthy state of naval cooperation is evident from frequent port visits by naval ships, demonstration of hydrographic survey by Indian survey ships and training of Kenyan naval personnel in India, it said.

India and Kenya are also members of Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), a voluntary and cooperative initiative between 35 countries of the Indian Ocean Region, which has served as an ideal forum for sharing of information and cooperation on maritime issues.

-- BERNAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India Cancels Navy LUH Tender; Issues New Request*

*NEW DELHI* — India has canceled yet another light utility helicopter (LUH) global tender, this time for the Navy, which has rushed to float a new request for information to domestic companies for the troubled program, said a Defence Ministry source.
The request seeks to gauge company interest in manufacturing an unspecified number of LUHs in partnership with foreign firms.
The Ministry of Defence early this month canceled the Navy’s global tender issued in 2012 for the procurement of 56 LUHs. The Navy had hoped to induct the helicopters by 2016. The competitors, Airbus Helicopters and AgustaWestland, have been informed of MoD’s decision to cancel the tender, the source added.
No official from either AgustaWestland or Airbus Helicopters was available to comment on the cancellation.
The Navy requires an LUH with a maximum take-off weight of 4.5 tons, and which can be used for both shore-based and offshore operations, operating from ship decks in all weather, day and night.
On Aug. 29, the MoD canceled a global tender issued in 2009 for the purchase of 197 LUHs for the Indian Air Force, in which Kamov and Airbus Helicopters were the final competitors.
A Navy official said the service is disappointed that acquisition of the helicopters has again been delayed as they urgently wish to replace the aging Cheetah and Chetak currently in use. Manufacture of the LUH domestically will add time to the process.
The Cheetah and Chetak helicopters, made by Hindustan Aeronautics under license, are 40 years old and being flown beyond their age limitations, the official said. ■

*Email: vraghuvanshi@defensenews.com.*

India Cancels Navy LUH Tender; Issues New Request | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## gurbakash

*India to Develop Iran’s Chahbahar Port*
*India has approved the plan to take part in the development of Iran’s Chahbahar port, a move seen as an attempt to bypass Pakistan and give India a sea-land access route into Afghanistan through Iran’s eastern borders.*
India plans to float a company which will lease two fully constructed berths in Chahbahar port’s Phase-I project for a period of ten years. The company will invest USD 85.21 million for equipping the two berths within 12 months as a container terminal and the second as a multi-purpose cargo terminal.

The Indian side will transfer ownership of the equipment to be provided through the investment to Iran’s port and Maritime Organisation (P&MO) without any payment at the end of the tenth year.

If the collaboration on Phase-I is considered satisfactory, the Indian and Iranian sides could enter into subsequent negotiations for participation in the construction, equipping and operating of terminals in Phase-II.

Jawaharlal Nehru Port Trust (JNPT) and the Kandla Port Trust (KPT), and if required a local Iranian partner, will serve as the vehicle for India’s participation in the development of the port. Approval was also given for incurring annual revenue expenditure of USD 22.95 million to support operational activities of the Indian JV.

Iran’s Chahbahar port located in the Sistan-Baluchistan Province on Iran’s south-eastern coast is considered to be a port of great strategic utility for India. It lies outside the Persian Gulf and is easily accessed from India’s western coast.


----------



## SpArK

Indian Warships Enters Saint Denis Port Reunion Islands France | Business Standard News


Indian Naval Ships Mumbai, Talwar, Teg and Deepak under the Command of Rear Admiral R Hari Kumar, VSM, the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet, are on a two-month long Overseas Deployment to East Africa and the South Indian Ocean region. Three of the four ships, INS Mumbai, INS Talwar and INS Deepak arrived Saint Denis port of the Reunion island, France on 27 Oct 14 towards bolstering bilateral ties and reinforcing cooperation in maritime security between India and France. 

India and France have traditionally maintained close and friendly relations with bilateral cooperation being extended to various fields. The establishment of the Strategic Partnership in 1998 witnessed further rise in bilateral ties with regular high level exchanges at the Head of State and government levels, thus boosting the cooperation in trade & investment, culture, science & technology, education, nuclear energy, space and defence to name a few. The scale and quantum of defence cooperation between the countries has progressively been stepped up in the last decade. The growing defence cooperation is evident from the conduct of annual naval exercise Varuna, contract for the construction of Scorpene class submarines and the participation of a 400-strong contingent of the Indian armed forces in the Bastille Day parade in 2009, where the Indian Prime Minister was the Guest of Honour. India and France are also members of Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), a voluntary and co-operative initiative between 35 countries of the Indian Ocean Region, which has served as an ideal forum for sharing of information and cooperation on maritime issues. The current visit seeks to underscore India's solidarity with friendly countries of the region to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and France. 

During the stay the ships would be kept open to public. In addition, various cultural events and games between the two navies are also scheduled.


----------



## anant_s

Mig-29K of Indian Navy about to land at INS Vikramaditya


Mig 29 Fulcrum FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

AG Recommends Cancellation of South Korea Deal -The New Indian Express

@sancho you criticise the new GoI for not moving forward on various deals but faced with this sort of ingrained culture of wrongdoing there is no way the new GoI could move ahead with tainted deals. It is here in black and white- the AG of India says so, if the GoI went ahead with it anyway just for the sake of modernising the military it would erode the trust of their electorate many fold and lead to the kind of bitterness you saw directed against the UPA 2.

Fresh starts are the only way to go in some cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> AG Recommends Cancellation of South Korea Deal -The New Indian Express
> 
> @sancho you criticise the new GoI *for not moving forward on various deals* but faced with this sort of ingrained culture of wrongdoing there is no way the new GoI could move ahead with tainted deals. It is here in black and white- the AG of India says so, if the GoI went ahead with it anyway just for the sake of modernising the military it would erode the trust of their electorate many fold and lead to the kind of bitterness you saw directed against the UPA 2.
> 
> Fresh starts are the only way to go in some cases.



No, I criticize them for purposly delaying key deals, only to implement a policy that has nothing to do with defence in the first place. So I am not randomly criticizing them, I even stated in the thread that this decision is a good one, if there are proven wrongdoings, but that issue has nothing to do with the delays in the SSK, LUH, N-LUH deals.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> No, I criticize them for purposly delaying key deals, only to implement a policy that has nothing to do with defence in the first place. So I am not randomly criticizing them, I even stated in the thread that this decision is a good one, if there are proven wrongdoings, but that issue has nothing to do with the delays in the SSK, LUH, N-LUH deals.


Well to be fair sir the LUH deal was dogged with the same accusations of wrongdoing and taint, making any forward movement pretty untenable from the new GoI's point of view.

As for the SSK deal, it wasn't going anywhere, the RFP hadn't even been released so I don't see how the new GoI has in any way slowed down the process, in fact they have moved forward with the process where the previous GoI stalled.

Similarly with the N-LUH deal, the deal doesn't seem to have gone anywhere in the last 2 years so perhaps a clean start and opening it up to the Indian pvt sector will provide a fresh impetus in this deal. Short term pain (if any) for long term gains...

I will agree with you though that the new GoI is taking political decisions at the cost of the Indian Military's modernisation efforts IF it turns out they really have cancelled the N-MRH deal in favour of opening up to Indian private companies in a "make India" deal (there are conflicting reports on this right now) and IF the GoI does anything but sign for the Rafale (re-tendering, scrapping, looking at EFT etc).


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Well to be fair sir the LUH deal was dogged with the same accusations of wrongdoing and taint, making any forward movement pretty untenable from the new GoI's point of view.



If that would be true, the deal would had been scrapped for corruption and not just to implement the make in India policy isn't it? 



Abingdonboy said:


> I don't see how the new GoI has in any way slowed down the process, in fact they have moved forward with the process where the previous GoI stalled.



Wrong! They scrapped an re-issued it, changed the 2 + 4 procurement to 6 being build in India, they want a 2nd production line which is not existent today, they demand team ups with partners, before a joint bid can be placed... all that delays the procurement, when they simply could had moved on the original tender. That actually would had speed up the process and the modernisation, but that's not what they want is it? 



Abingdonboy said:


> Similarly with the N-LUH deal, the deal doesn't seem to have gone anywhere in the last 2 years



You constantly trying to find excuses by pointing to the past, what's important though is, what is the result of the decisions the new MoD took and in none of these tenders that were scrapped and re-issued, a decision can be taken faster now. So they purposly delayed things and as I said earlier, if they at least would had justified it with any defence related reason, one could accept it maybe, but here the forces are suffering because of a political agenda that is aimed on improving economy, not defence modernisation. A propper DM would never had allowed that to happen, because his priority would had been the forces, not the economy. 

Simple questions simple answer please!

1) could the new MoD had selected a winner in the LUH procurement now?
2) could they had moved forward with the SSK and N - LUH tenders and speed up things with the reduced bureaucracy they are pushing now?
3) did the PM / MoD actually did the opposite of what the 3 chiefs asked for, by speeding up SSK and LUH procurements?


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Shakti refuels the USS Carl Vinson

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



Whoa. Gallium Nitride (GaN)-based tech on MF-STAR? That's like 5 times the transmitting power of traditional Gallium Arsenide (GaAs) TRMs as found on most AESA radars of today.

Brilliant find!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> 1) could the new MoD had selected a winner in the LUH procurement now?


In theory they _could_ have but that would have left them open to some serious political attack. As I've explained, this deal was incredibly tainted and perhaps too toxic to touch. 



sancho said:


> 2) could they had moved forward with the SSK and N - LUH tenders and speed up things with the reduced bureaucracy they are pushing now?


Of course they could have but sir, I think that you are coming at this from one ideology and the new GoI from another ideology. The GoI's ideology is about maximising India's manufacturing base and thus, in some way, securing India's strategic autonomy. They have clearly given higher importance to this than meeting the military's immediate needs in the hops of facing some short term pain for long term gains. 



sancho said:


> 3) did the PM / MoD actually did the opposite of what the 3 chiefs asked for, by speeding up SSK and LUH procurements?



Indeed that did happen and for the reasons I have outlined above.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> In theory they _could_ have but that would have left them open to some serious political attack. As I've explained, this deal was incredibly tainted and perhaps too toxic to touch.



Again, they didn't changed anything wrt the corruption issue, did you saw any report that would exclude AW from bidding in the new tender? They could not only have done it theoretically, but should had done it practically, since the forces are in need of modernisation here. Giving preference to their political / economical agenda therefor is plain against the forces!



Abingdonboy said:


> Of course they could have but sir, I think that you are coming at this from one ideology and the new GoI from another ideology. The GoI's ideology is about maximising India's manufacturing base and thus, in some way, securing India's strategic autonomy. They have clearly given higher importance to this than meeting the military's immediate needs in the hops of facing some short term pain for long term gains.



No, they are giving it to the "private" industry at max, that's the only difference since all these deals were to be licence produced in India anyway. So if supporting Indian industry alone would be the aim, they could had moved on with the original deal too, without the delays. That's even what I criticize, because the difference in the policy is so little, while the outcome of the changes is big with none of these deals being done by this and some possibly not even next year. 



Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed that did happen and for the reasons I have outlined above.



So how can you be happy about this and find excuses for a decision that purposly was taken against the wish of our forces? If Antony had done it you would had gone nuts about it, right?


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529346238257184768Dedicated to pessimism of @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Again, they didn't changed anything wrt the corruption issue, did you saw any report that would exclude AW from bidding in the new tender?


Well I'm sure the GoI will follow the Attorney General's guidelines:

- All ongoing contracts will continue unhindered.
- All contracts related to spares will continue.
-Contracts with Russian manufacturers, where Finmeccanica is involved in the back-end, will continue.
-*Finmeccanica will be allowed to participate in all tenders but if there are multiple options, Finmeccanica will not be considered regardless of the competitiveness of the offer.*




sancho said:


> No, they are giving it to the "private" industry at max, that's the only difference since all these deals were to be licence produced in India anyway. So if supporting Indian industry alone would be the aim, they could had moved on with the original deal too,


But there is definitely some merit to the notion that including more Indian pvt entities in the production side of defence equipment is a massive boost for India's defence industry and military as a result. Continuing the deal as it was would have meant the further burdening of already over-burdened PSUs. As I said, from the GoI's POV, it is more than likely that they saw their move to give the deal to the pvt sector as good for India and the military long term and the opportunity cost of the delay acceptable.


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529346238257184768Dedicated to pessimism of @sancho



My pessimism is based on their trackrecord of messing things up and if I remember right, a recent article mentioned that the first trials of the engine are planned for Feb, so I wouldn't call it ready now. What bothers me more though, is the implementation part into the sub, because both were developed independently and not meant to fit each other. Apart from development issues, that is the biggest risk for delays of that subs, but no matter what, it was a silly decision to not go for the French AIP in the first subs. They could had simply taken 6 with MESMA and the next 6 with DRDO AIP, instead of making 1/3rd of the fleet less capable.



Abingdonboy said:


> Well I'm sure the GoI will follow the Attorney General's guidelines


And that shows that the scrapping has nothing to do with the corruption issue, because they could had selected a winner now without dealing with the Italians in this deal anymore, but now might bring them back in the game again. So that excuse doesn't hold it's own. 



Abingdonboy said:


> But there is definitely some merit to the notion that including more Indian pvt entities in the production side of defence equipment



Of course there is, that's why it's good that the new government has (re-named but) taken the UPA policy of
Buy and Make (Indian) and increases competition by inviting private sector. But it's nuts to do it in already running, or even more so in tenders that were ready to be finished now. They could had implemented that policy in any new tender, but scrapping running tenders and re-issuing them with the resulting delays is bad for the forces.
And as we can see now in the Avro replacement, the policy alone is not enough either, you need the Indian and foreign industry to participate in these tenders too, so lets see how much more delay these tenders will see, if they face the same problems.


----------



## sathya

Indian Navy subs can soon stay longer under water

Indian scientists have developed technology that will enable the navy’s conventional non-nuclear submarines stay under water for up to two weeks before replenishing their oxygen supply, thus increasing their stealth capabilities. “Conventional submarines usually need to come to the surface every three to four days for replenishing their oxygen supply,” an official of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), which has developed the Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system, told IANS, speaking on condition of anonymity. For the replenishment, a diesel submarine has to come to periscope depth and raise its snorkel, which makes it vulnerable to detection. “With AIP, a conventional submarine can stay under water for up to two weeks,” the official said, adding that India is the only non-Western nation to have developed the technology. 

AIP can replace or supplement the diesel-electric propulsion systems of conventional submarines. It also makes a vessel noise-free. The system, which is in an advanced stage of development, will be mounted on last two of the six Scorpene submarines being manufactured in India in collaboration with France. These two submarines are expected to be ready in a couple of years, along with the AIP system. “We took up the project in 2010, and the work is in an advanced stage. The tests are going on,” the official said. The DRDO is also hopeful that the system will be used in the six conventional submarines that were recently cleared for being domestically manufactured. “So far it is not clear who will be making the six new conventional submarines, but if it is successful in the Scorpene, it will open the door for its incorporation in other submarines as well,” the official said. 

The system, which is based on a fuel cell, converts methanol-like substances to produce hydrogen, which in turn produces electricity. While diesel engines need oxygen to function, these cells are air independent. The official said the Naval Materials Research Laboratory (NMRL) based in Ambernath in Maharashtra, which has developed the AIP, has already tied up with several Indian Public Sector Units (PSUs) and the private sector as partners in the project. Production will start as soon as the final tests are over.

http://idrw.org/?p=46332 | idrw.org


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skynet

^^ awesome


----------



## Afridistan

NEW DELHI: A Indian torpedo recovery vessel sank off the coastal city of Visakhapatnam killing at least one person, the navy said on Friday, in the latest accident to raise concerns about the Asian power's ageing fleet.

Four other crew members are missing from the 28 personnel on board when the ship sank late on Thursday, a navy spokesman said.

“The remaining 23 personnel were rescued by the search and rescue ships,” the spokesman said.

vessel was on an exercise to recover practice torpedoes fired by fleet ships, when flooding occurred in one of the compartments, the navy said in a statement.

The Indian navy has experienced a spate of accidents at a time when it is trying to modernise and expand its reach to keep up with the rising maritime ambitions of neighbour China.

The torpedo recovery vessel, a TRVA-72, was built by the Shipyard Limited in 1983, according to media reports.

Most of the country's fleet of more than a dozen submarines is in urgent need of modernisation.

The new government of Prime Minister Narendra Modi has vowed to upgrade India's military equipment, much of which dates back to the Soviet era, as well as boosting domestic defence manufacturing.


----------



## skynet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

Indodefence 2014: India's BEL installs HMS-X sonars on Myanmar missile frigate - IHS Jane's 360


India's Bharat Electronics has begun work on its first naval sonar export
The sonar is expected to increase the Myanmar Navy's ASW capabilities against the backdrop of an increased usage of submarines in the region
State-owned Indian company Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has begun installation of a HMS-X integrated ship sonar system on the Myanmar Navy's lead Aung Zeya-class guided missile frigate, India's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) told _IHS Jane's_ on 6 November.

The DRDO was involved in the research and development efforts of the HMS-X, while BEL is currently responsible for commercialising and marketing the product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531022382274596865


----------



## sathya

‘Will decide fast on minesweeper deal’ : Manohar parrikar

In what may well be his first significant announcement as the country’s defence minister, Manohar Parrikar, on Friday, promised to take a decision on the 2,300 crore deal to acquire eight Mine Counter-Measures Vessels or minesweepers from South Korean firm Kangnam Corporation for the Navy as quickly as possible. 
“The anti-mine vessel (deal) got stuck because of some clause in the contract which said they have appointed an agent though they have not paid money. But they (the firm) have not been blacklisted,” said Parrikar. “What we are trying to do is give the orders to Goa Shipyard and ask the PSU to go into the technical collaboration… This is the line of thinking and not the final decision,” said Parrikar, speaking on the sidelines of a function at Vasco-based Goa Shipyard Ltd. 
It’s his first visit to a defence PSU after taking charge as defence minister. The former chief minister of Goa also said, “They (officials from the South Korean company and GSL) came to me when I was chief minister. They wanted me to take up the case with the defence minister.” The South Korean company officials were in Goa in the last week of October this year. In 2008, the defense ministry floated a tender for eight minesweepers, which was bagged by Kangnam Corporation. The firm had bid the lowest among three competing vendors. According to the agreement, Kangnam Corporation was to deliver the first two minesweepers by 2016, while Goa Shipyard Ltd would build the remaining six in India through technology transfer by 2018. Each minesweeper is expected to cost around $670million. The acquisition deal got stalled during the erstwhile Congress-led government’s tenure on allegations that the South Korean firm had engaged middlemen. The allegation had been made at that time by BJP MP Radha Mohan Singh, currently the Union agriculture minister.

Minesweepers are specialized warships capable of neutralizing sea mines. The vessel locates mines by high-definition sonar and then a remote-controlled underwater vehicle is used to detonate the mine. Minesweepers are able to locate, sweep, hunt, and neutralize marooned as well as drifting mines. They are usually deployed with local naval defence and search-and-rescue missions. The Navy requires at least 24 mine counter-measures vessels to clear mines laid by enemy warships and aircraft to blockade harbours during war. The Indian Navy is keen on acquiring minesweepers to replace their aging fleet of 12 Pondicherry and Karwar class minesweepers, which are expected to be phased out by 2020. 

The 200ft-long Pondicherry class ships are minesweepers built for the Indian Navy by the erstwhile Soviet Union from 1978-88, and are modified versions of the Russian Natya class minesweeper. The Karwar class ships, which came much later, are upgraded warships with the addition of surface-to-air missiles.

http://idrw.org/?p=46765 | idrw.org


----------



## sudhir007

sathya said:


> Each minesweeper is expected to cost around $670million.


Very High Cost


----------



## sathya

sudhir007 said:


> Very High Cost



2,300 crore deal to acquire eight Mine Counter-Measures Vessels or minesweepers from South Korea

Each minesweeper is expected to cost around $670million

both are contradicting, 670 million $ per ship is wrong


----------



## Sahasranama

2300 Crores for 8 Mine sweepers makes each Mine sweeper cost 47 Million $. That is very reasonable.


----------



## nomi007

*story ended*
So Sad

India's first aircraft carrier INS Vikrant(R11), which was built for the British Royal Navy as HMS Hercules in 1943 and which saw action during the India-Pakistan war in 1971, is being finally broken up
On 14 August 2014, the Supreme Court rejected the PIL and cleared the way for the warship to be scrapped. As of September 2014, Vikrant was beached off Darukhana in Mumbai Port, awaiting the final clearances of the Mumbai Port Trust. Scrapping was scheduled to begin on 6 September and is intended to be completed by mid-2015.*



*
​


----------



## truthseeker2010

nomi007 said:


> *story ended*
> So Sad
> 
> India's first aircraft carrier INS Vikrant(R11), which was built for the British Royal Navy as HMS Hercules in 1943 and which saw action during the India-Pakistan war in 1971, is being finally broken up
> On 14 August 2014, the Supreme Court rejected the PIL and cleared the way for the warship to be scrapped. As of September 2014, Vikrant was beached off Darukhana in Mumbai Port, awaiting the final clearances of the Mumbai Port Trust. Scrapping was scheduled to begin on 6 September and is intended to be completed by mid-2015.
> *
> View attachment 155344
> *
> ​



isn't this used to be museum ship in bombay? so it looks like viraat will take its place in next 1 to 2 years.


----------



## RISING SUN

nomi007 said:


> *story ended*
> So Sad
> 
> India's first aircraft carrier INS Vikrant(R11), which was built for the British Royal Navy as HMS Hercules in 1943 and which saw action during the India-Pakistan war in 1971, is being finally broken up
> On 14 August 2014, the Supreme Court rejected the PIL and cleared the way for the warship to be scrapped. As of September 2014, Vikrant was beached off Darukhana in Mumbai Port, awaiting the final clearances of the Mumbai Port Trust. Scrapping was scheduled to begin on 6 September and is intended to be completed by mid-2015.*
> View attachment 155344
> *
> ​


Really bad decision. Hate you all guys who gave such decisions. Been to this boat three years back on navy day. Every system working full access. Could have been used for training or monument purpose just to give us hope and dream.


----------



## Gessler

Indian Navy's Akula-class nuclear attack submarine, INS Chakra, is pictured at a naval facility in Vizag.
November 18, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chairborne ranger

Not sure where to post, so here we go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Sonar contract provides major boost to navy


----------



## SpArK

The 6th BoeingDefense P-8I for the Indian Navy that arrived yesterday at INS Rajali, Arakkonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Navy Fest 2014 in Kochi.

I wonder what the mannequin is depicting, the new standard issue uniform for the force protection/security sailors?


@Koovie @Water Car Engineer @kurup @Gessler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Navy Fest 2014 in Kochi.
> 
> I wonder what the mannequin is depicting, the new standard issue uniform for the force protection/security sailors?
> 
> 
> @Koovie @Water Car Engineer @kurup @Gessler



If that is the case then it is a welcome move ..... especially a change from this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

No major difference except the color 

Ok knee cap, new helmet..


----------



## sancho

surya kiran said:


> Had a query. IN 320 seems to have 2 bumps in the front section on the left side behind the nose and 1 on the right. This seems to be vice versa. Any idea why?



Not sure if they are part of the EW system, but the pics without the system are old once from flight testing stages I guess, eventually they will have it on both sides:

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-9GhvIRV_2_A/U...ndian-Navy-Boeing-P-8I-Aircraft-IN-320-13.jpg

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-VS8Fksxmnos/U...ndian-Navy-Boeing-P-8I-Aircraft-IN-320-01.jpg

All sizes | Nose On Neptune | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

nomi007 said:


> *story ended*
> So Sad
> 
> India's first aircraft carrier INS Vikrant(R11), which was built for the British Royal Navy as HMS Hercules in 1943 and which saw action during the India-Pakistan war in 1971, is being finally broken up
> On 14 August 2014, the Supreme Court rejected the PIL and cleared the way for the warship to be scrapped. As of September 2014, Vikrant was beached off Darukhana in Mumbai Port, awaiting the final clearances of the Mumbai Port Trust. Scrapping was scheduled to begin on 6 September and is intended to be completed by mid-2015.
> *
> View attachment 155344
> *
> ​



But i think Indian government should preserve it for coming Generations.


----------



## nomi007

chairborne ranger said:


> Not sure where to post, so here we go.


this seen remind me 
*Ace Combat: Assault Horizon* DUBAI MISSION


----------



## Agent_47

INS Sindhukirti undocked at Vizag yard after refit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sathya

Thyssenkrupp seeking a buyer for its naval business group | Defense Update:

HDW is on sale. ,. Will indian private companies procure it ?

Will it help us in having non magnetic hull U 216 ?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sathya said:


> Thyssenkrupp seeking a buyer for its naval business group | Defense Update:
> 
> HDW is on sale. ,. Will indian private companies procure it ?
> 
> Will it help us in having non magnetic hull U 216 ?



Not necessarily...... the IPR may be vested with the German Govt. or atleast the Export Controls will be with them.


----------



## sancho

sathya said:


> Thyssenkrupp seeking a buyer for its naval business group | Defense Update:
> 
> HDW is on sale. ,. Will indian private companies procure it ?



No, German government surely will prefer to keep in in house since it's a strategically important company, that's why they will support the Rheinmetall offer. DCNS showed interests in joining with HDW before, which German government also rejected. 
Sad, would be a huge push for Indian naval industry to benefit from HDW's know how.


----------



## The Huskar

Fanboys wet dream


----------



## jarves

The Huskar said:


> Fanboys wet dream


Not bad,atleast every weapon system is indigenous


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535050485107916801


----------



## The Huskar

jarves said:


> Not bad,atleast every weapon system is indigenous


What the heck is LRCM?Any idea?


----------



## jarves

The Huskar said:


> What the heck is LRCM?Any idea?


LFRJ-LRCM.Most probably Liquid fuelled ramjet Long range cruise missile.


----------



## ni8mare

The Huskar said:


> What the heck is LRCM?Any idea?


basically a long range brahmos ......with low weight ram jet


----------



## The Huskar

ni8mare said:


> basically a long range brahmos ......with low weight ram jet


Isn't increasing the range of Brahmos against the rule of MTCR??


----------



## The Huskar

jarves said:


> LFRJ-LRCM.Most probably Liquid fuelled ramjet Long range cruise missile.


Are we working on it??


----------



## jarves

The Huskar said:


> Are we working on it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

The Huskar said:


> Isn't increasing the range of Brahmos against the rule of MTCR??


that why i used basically.........the new cruise missile is called Liquid fuel ramjet Long range cruise missile (LFRJ-LRCM)

the ramjet will be developed by drdo ..........dont know about when they will make it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Agent_47 said:


> INS Sindhukirti undocked at Vizag yard after refit


Finally!!!


----------



## mehboobkz

12 Sagarika in Arihant.
Each with one ton payload.
What is a throw weight of each?


----------



## Abingdonboy

> _*Are there any other important defence projects that you have discussed with your Indian counterpart?*
> In April 2015, we will hold a major aero-naval exercise, Varuna, off the Goa coast, which will enable us to exchange notes on our respective modes of action. This will be France’s maiden aero-naval exercise in the Indian Ocean, and we are doing it with India. Preparations are afoot between our respective Navies.* I would like the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, Charles de Gaulle, to participate.*_



‘Our cooperation can go far’

That would be pretty cool, maybe the INS Vikramdityqa could also take part- now that would be a sight!


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

RISING SUN said:


> Finally!!!


A relief indeed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540043516827541504


----------



## sudhir007

*INS Vikramaditya from Mumbai.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

Navy Day Dec 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


> *INS Vikramaditya from Mumbai.*


 I hope they let lots of journos onboard so we can see more of this elusive ship!


----------



## black-hawk_101

Tell me that does IN ordered more frigates from Russia and what about getting the 2nd AC from Russia?


----------



## jarves

black-hawk_101 said:


> Tell me that does IN ordered more frigates from Russia and what about getting the 2nd AC from Russia?


Welcome back Nishan.


----------



## Abingdonboy

A press event inside the Indian Navy's Operations Centre for coastal security in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540888632391790592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

INS Kochi and INS Chennai are at an advanced stage of construction and are slated to be commissioned in 2015 in the Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Abingdonboy said:


> A press event inside the Indian Navy's Operations Centre for coastal security in Delhi.



WOW!!!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Any idea, on how much of the electrical work has been done?


----------



## Abingdonboy

A Kolkata Class destroyer in Cochin taken on01/12/14.











cc bengalrider on ***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Arvola-35 said:


> How big are the Indian Naval? 100,000 or 125,000 then 1 million in professional Army I known.
> 
> Then 200,000 or 225,000 in Air Force or in Naval and the first in Air Force?
> Iran have 100,000 in Navy.
> 
> Russia have 300,000 in Army.
> Russia have 133,000 in Navy
> Russia have 160,000 in Air Force.
> Russia have 35000 special forces.
> Russia have 628,000 professional armed forces.
> Russia have 2.035.000 reserves.


65,000


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_(c)bengalraider_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Arvola-35 said:


> Only?


it will increase in next 10 yrs


----------



## Etilla

I dont understand Vikrant had military grey painting during 2013 launch event.

Now its gone??


----------



## IndoUS

Etilla said:


> I dont understand Vikrant had military grey painting during 2013 launch event.
> 
> Now its gone??


Might just have been the first coat.


----------



## Agent_47

@Penguin 
Is it ok to assume that IN will replace shtil missiles on talwar class with barak 8 by next refit ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

SNAFU!: The Indian D63 Kolkata Destroyer is the most balanced on the planet.


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> @Penguin
> Is it ok to assume that IN will replace shtil missiles on talwar class with barak 8 by next refit ?


Maybe, maybe not. It would also require a different radar fit. Sounds expensive to me. Rather I'ld replace the 24 round single rail launcher with a 24 round VLS. Much cheaper.


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It would also require a different radar fit. Sounds expensive to me. Rather I'ld replace the 24 round single rail launcher with a 24 round VLS. Much cheaper.


I don't understand, are you suggesting shtil VLS?
I was thinking,We can use the current systems as fixed SAMs to protect land assets.


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> I don't understand, are you suggesting shtil VLS?
> I was thinking,We can use the current systems as fixed SAMs to protect land assets.


Not going to happen. Fixed SAM sites are ... outdated, good targets for air stikes and SEAD


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543470454560653312

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543470454560653312


Why do they never release pictures/video of these milestones??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> Why do they never release pictures/video of these milestones??


they will ...may be later........remember nirbaya ......released much later
but what is LSTT and EGR?


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> but what is LSTT and EGR?



LSTT means Low Speed Taxi Trail and EGR means Engine Ground Run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Stealth destroyer _INS Kolkata_, the largest warship built in India,* will fire a long-range surface-to-air missile (LR-SAM) for the first time in 2015.*

“*The vertical launch units of the LR-SAM, also called Barak 8, have been built into the vessel and the MF-STAR [multifunction surveillance and threat alert radar] is in place for missile guidance*. All you need to do is take delivery of the missile, load it and fire. It is slated to take place next year,” Captain Tarun Sobti, Commanding Officer of _INS Kolkata_, told _The Hindu_ during an exclusive tour of the ship.

The ship, commissioned in August in Mumbai, has just finished its maiden work-up here, during which the vessel and its crew were put through their paces by the Flag Officer Sea Training. *The ship will carry 32 SAMs, with an enhanced range of up to 70 km, for missile defence.*

The first flight of the LR-SAM, jointly developed by the Israeli Aerospace Industry and the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), took place in Israel in November.

*An operational firing of the vertical BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, against surface targets, would be carried out early next year*, Capt. Sobti said. The vessel fired BrahMos during the sea-acceptance trials off Karwar in June.

He said the *vessel had an indigenous content of about 70 per cent.* The work-up laid emphasis on, and perfected, the standard operating procedures, safety routines and tactical skills. “It’s a special training where procedures are perfected, the crew put together and safety drills performed to a fault,” he said.

The vessel, sporting a stealth design and displacing 7,500 tonnes, demonstrated strength, manoeuvrability and survivability and provided crew comfort. robust anti-submarine warfare capability was achieved with depth chargers, heavy-weight torpedoes, rockets and a bow-mounted sonar,* the HUMSA-NG*, developed by the Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory, a DRDO lab.

INS Kolkata to fire long range missile in 2015 - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Indian Naval Academy opens doors to foreign cadets*
EZHIMALA (KANNUR): The Indian Naval Academy in Ezhimala is fast emerging as a globally reputed institution and from this batch onwards cadets from some friendly nations are also joining the Academy, said the authorities.

"We have got requests from various friendly nations but owing to the limitations in our capacity and the need to train more cadets from our own country, we have to restrict the admission to a selected few," said training captain Rahul Shankar. "In the batch starting this month, seven cadets from three friendly nations are joining the INA, which include four from Mauritius, two from Sri Lanka and one from Maldives."

Though the other training facilities of the Indian navy used to provide training to cadets from abroad, and also organise joint exercises, when an institution is sought by the foreign countries for training their cadets, it is a major recognition, he said. "This means our training facility is reputed worldwide, which also points out that our navy is one of the best in the world."
Once the next phase of development is complete, more candidates from abroad can be admitted, of course adhering to the rules and regulations, said Rahul Shankar.

He also said more and female candidates are interested to join the Indian Navy and this is a positive sign.

Indian Naval Academy opens doors to foreign cadets - The Times of India


----------



## sathya

Abingdonboy said:


> LSTT means Low Speed Taxi Trail and EGR means Engine Ground Run.



LSTT & EGR on restraining gear system _*200 mtr from ramp done*_

_*w*_hat does that mean?


----------



## kurup

sathya said:


> LSTT & EGR on restraining gear system _*200 mtr from ramp done*_
> 
> _*w*_hat does that mean?



200m from the ski-jump at SBTF .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

kurup said:


> 200m from the ski-jump at SBTF .




Does that mean tejas went on low speed taxi trial in the ramp for 200m ?


----------



## kurup

sathya said:


> Does that mean tejas went on low speed taxi trial in the ramp for 200m ?



Bhai , what I understand from that tweet is that in SBTF some 200m from the ramp NLCA has conducted both LSTT and EGR .

and FYI , ramp = ski-jump = angled deck .


----------



## sathya

kurup said:


> Bhai , what I understand from that tweet is that in SBTF some 200m from the ramp NLCA has conducted both LSTT and EGR .
> 
> and FYI , ramp = ski-jump = angled deck .





What difference does it make , if taxi trial is done 200 mts or 500 mts from the deck?
Why the author gave importance to 200mts?

I think this is like bike show, where initially they ll come near jump ramp then go back.. Next time they ll jump.

Tejas doing the same?


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Bhai , what I understand from that tweet is that in SBTF some 200m from the ramp NLCA has conducted both LSTT and EGR .
> 
> and FYI , ramp = ski-jump = angled deck .





kurup said:


> 200m from the ski-jump at SBTF .





sathya said:


> Does that mean tejas went on low speed taxi trial in the ramp for 200m ?



What I think has happened (just my opinion) based on:



sathya said:


> LSTT & EGR *on restraining gear system* 200 mtr from ramp done




This is the restraining gear system:


On the Viky:










Replicated at STBF:









The system holds back the fighter as it goes full power (after burner) in order to take off the ramp in such a short distance. I am presuming the N-LCA test involved this system.



sathya said:


> What difference does it make , if taxi trial is done 200 mts or 500 mts from the deck?
> Why the author gave importance to 200mts?



On the INS Vikramditya (and IAC-1) there are 2 take off positions:


















One at 200 metres and one at 150 (IIRC) so the report is stating the N-LCA was tested at the take-off position 2/long take off spot at the SBTF.


It is obvious that a lot of information has been lost by the restrictions twitter opposes with their 140 character limit.



This is just my take on it. I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sathya

Ok that fits the tweet ..

They just raised the engine power upto the required level with restrainer,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sathya said:


> What difference does it make , if taxi trial is done 200 mts or 500 mts from the deck?
> Why the author gave importance to 200mts?
> 
> I think this is like bike show, where initially they ll come near jump ramp then go back.. Next time they ll jump.
> 
> Tejas doing the same?





Abingdonboy said:


> What think has happened (just my opinion) based on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the restraining gear system:
> 
> 
> On the Viky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replicated at STBF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system holds back the fighter as it goes full power (after burner) in order to take off the ramp in such a short distance. I am presuming the N-LCA test involved this system.
> 
> 
> 
> On the INS Vikramditya (and IAC-1) there are 2 take off positions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One at 200 metres and one at 150 (IIRC) so the report is stating the N-LCA was tested at the take-off position 2/long take off spot at the SBTF.
> 
> 
> It is obvious that a lot of information has been lost by the restrictions twitter opposes with their 140 character limit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my take on it. I could be wrong.



Thanks @Abingdonboy ........ your explanation is the correct one I guess .

Now I get it . The underlined part has to be read as one , I think ......

LSTT & EGR on restraining gear system 200 mtr from ramp done successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Now I get it . The underlined part has to be read as one , I think ......
> 
> LSTT & EGR on restraining gear system 200 mtr from ramp done successfully.


Indeed, which is why the next line implies the next logical step is to have the N-LCA take off from the ramp at the SBTF and that fits given it would be the next logical step once you have tested out the N-LCA on the restraining system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, which is why the next line implies the next logical step is to have the N-LCA take off from the ramp at the SBTF and that fits given it would be the next logical step once you have tested out the N-LCA on the restraining system.



Dec 15 - NLCA take off from SBTF

Dec 18 - launch of LVM-III

What a week the next one is going to be .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Dec 15 - NLCA take off from SBTF
> 
> Dec 18 - launch of LVM-III
> 
> What a week the next one is going to be .....


If both are successful India has just taken a HUGE step forward..... fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

kurup said:


> Dec 15 - NLCA take off from SBTF
> 
> Dec 18 - launch of LVM-III
> 
> What a week the next one is going to be .....


with some burning @$$ es


----------



## nik22

Indigenous nuclear powered submarine INS Arihant to head out for sea trials

Sandeep Unnithan New Delhi, Saturday, December 13, 2014





India's quest for a secure seaborne nuclear deterrent is set for a giant stride when its first indigenously constructed nuclear submarine the INS Arihant begins sea trials next week.

Naval sources indicated a casting-off date of Monday, December 15, and preparations are currently underway at the Shipbuilding Centre, Visakhapatnam to ensure a smooth sail out for the 6,000-tonne nuclear powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN).

"It will be a surfaced sortie, but a great milestone nevertheless," naval officials told India Today.

It has been a slow crawl for the Arihant since she was launched at the shipbuilding centre in Vizag on July 26, 2009. It was four years before the next major milestone could be crossed, in August 2013 when the 83MW reactor onboard the submarine went critical.

Navy chief Admiral Robin Dhowan told mediapersons on December 3 that the submarine would commence its sea trials "very soon" and attributed the five-year time lag to the complexity of the platform and its equipment. Sources say the navy chief Admiral Dhowan wanted Prime Minister Narendra Modi to be present at the cast-off, but it failed to materialize because of scheduling reasons.

Naval officials say the sea sortie marks the first in a series of steps-submerged sea trials and weapon firing trials which the submarine will have to cover before she is ready for induction into the navy, a process which could take another year.

The navy plans a fleet of five SSBNs, all of them capable of firing nuclear-tipped ballistic missiles from under the sea. Two more Arihant class submairnes are being fabricated at the SBC in Vizag and are likely to be inducted over the next five years.

India currently operates one nuclear submarine, the INS Chakra (the ex Russian sub 'Nerpa') taken on a ten-year lease from Russia in 2012. One of the items on the agenda of recent summit-level talks between Russian President Putin and Prime Minister Narendra Modi is believed to have been the lease of a second SSN, the unfinished 'Iribis', left unfinished after the breakup of the Soviet Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kurup said:


> Dec 15 - NLCA take off from SBTF
> 
> Dec 18 - launch of LVM-III
> 
> What a week the next one is going to be .....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pretty interesting video. The VBSS team are well equipped and trained it's just a shame about those damn Stens  at least give them Mp-5s!!

@kurup @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Koovie @Water Car Engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Teg's VBSS team:


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Navy's ops prowess exhibited at SNC Kochi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535050485107916801


what is its name


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS Arihant*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Its OFFICIAL now; 
*India to lease a Second Nuclear Submarine*.




*New Delhi: * The Indian Navy will soon have another nuclear submarine. The government has decided to lease a second nuclear submarine from Russia, top Defence Ministry officials have told NDTV.

Currently, India operates an 8,140-tonne Akula Class submarine - renamed the INS Chakra - that was leased in 2011 from Russia for a period of 10 years, at a cost of about USD 970 million. (INS Chakra: Top 10 Must-Know Facts)

The lease conditions allow India to fire conventional weapons only from the platform. The second leased submarine will also be the same class and is expected to come with the same conditions.

India is looking at the hull of the Iribis - a Russian Akula class submarine - that was never completed after the collapse of the Soviet Union in the early 1990s.

Yesterday, the indigenously-built nuclear powered INS Arihant started its sea trials, and is expected to join the fleet in another two years. India is in the process of building three more nuclear powered submarines. The keel of the second Arihant class submarine has already been laid. (INS Arihant, First Made-in-India Nuclear Submarine, Begins Sea Trials)

The decision to lease a second submarine has been taken on two counts: One with three more nuclear submarines coming up, the Indian Navy needs to train manpower. Moreover, with the Indian submarine fleet depleted, the leased submarine will also pitch in to bridge the capability gap. India has about 13 conventional submarines and one nuclear, out of which only half are available for deployment at any given time.

To protect its maritime interests, India needs a minimum of 24 submarines. However, delays in implementing the 30 year submarine plan, drawn up in 1988 which proposed to procure six submarines from the West and another six from Russia and then amalgamate the technology and come up with indigenous design, has resulted in India not having a credible sea denial capability. 

Plans to buy additional Scorpene-class submarines from France were also turned down by the current government. Instead, the Government wants submarines to be made in India. The Navy has been asked to identify an Indian ship yard that can build submarines after acquiring technology from a foreign partner.

India to Lease a Second Nuclear Submarine From Russia

@Abingdonboy, @Water Car Engineer, @Bang Galore, @janon et al. So this has also crystallised now.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agent_47




----------



## sathya

LCA Navy creates history in Goa; India joins a superelite club | idrw.org

Indian Navy plans to get 100 helicopters | idrw.org


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

kaku1 said:


> One, thing I want to ask about procurement of LPH. A country which capable of designing and building a larger Aircraft Carrier, cant be able to design a more simple and lower tonnage LPH.



First of all, there is no LPH tender, but an LPD one, which makes clear that the aim is not necessarily on carrying a lot of helicopters or using it as an aircraft carrier.
Secondly, the main difference is the amphibious capability with the well deck, that can be lowered to operate amphibious vehicles and the Indian ship yards seems not be able to develop that capability on their own so far, which is why the tender including ToT to produce them in India was send out.


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Kolkota:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skysthelimit

INS Deepak and INS Viraat at Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549548211237437441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549546862726754305


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> First of all, there is no LPH tender, but an LPD one,



hi Sancho
May i ask how u can say if its only for LPDs?????
Aren't they calling it the Multi Role Support Vessel (MRSV)???? with all Mistral class and Juan Carlos and Dokdo class answering the RFI not to mentions the Italy with their Multifunction Ships and none of them is an LPD????
so has IN given any sign that it will be a LPD only?????

thanx in advance for answering



nomi007 said:


> *story ended*
> So Sad
> 
> India's first aircraft carrier INS Vikrant(R11), which was built for the British Royal Navy as HMS Hercules in 1943 and which saw action during the India-Pakistan war in 1971, is being finally broken up
> On 14 August 2014, the Supreme Court rejected the PIL and cleared the way for the warship to be scrapped. As of September 2014, Vikrant was beached off Darukhana in Mumbai Port, awaiting the final clearances of the Mumbai Port Trust. Scrapping was scheduled to begin on 6 September and is intended to be completed by mid-2015.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was away from PDF for months.... i returned to see what i had missed but this is big news and it makes me very sad that such a nice story comes to a sorry end......... this decision makes keeping this carrier for so long a waste..... wouldnt it have been better to just scrap it when it was retired so it had some dignity they had to let it rust in Mumbai for years before they did the same thing??????

sorry for quote-ing u from so far behind friend


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> hi Sancho
> May i ask how u can say if its only for LPDs?????
> Aren't they calling it the Multi Role Support Vessel (MRSV)????



Because the RFI that was sent out by the navy said:



> Construction of LPD class of ships for Indian Navy (17 Feb 11 - 07 Mar 2011)



Indian Navy Information Resource and Facilitation Centre - Content






The problem is, that IN once again sent out requests with such general requirements, that the vendors don't actually know what the navy really wants. The gave basic specs and requirements, which could be fulfillied by Mistral or Dodko, or a shortened Juan Carlos class LHD as well, but doesn't show any specific requirement that would point to an LHD directly, like a flight deck with 5 or 6 landing spots and a hangar that can accomodate 10 or more helicopters. So now it's basically up to the vendor what they offer in the competition and not based on the request of the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> So now it's basically up to the vendor what they offer in the competition and not based on the request of the navy.



so does that mean if an offer for LHD is better than others we might end up purchasing LHDs??? i dont think there can be trials of such huge and expensive ships????? how will the navy decide which is better and which vendors to invite for bidding????? also 3 years since RFI launched is there any news of RFP or credible scource on who has actually offered what???? i've read about the said vendors and what they offer but most of them seem very speculative....


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> so does that mean if an offer for LHD is better than others we might end up purchasing LHDs??? i dont think there can be trials of such huge and expensive ships????? how will the navy decide which is better and which vendors to invite for bidding????? also 3 years since RFI launched is there any news of RFP or credible scource on who has actually offered what???? i've read about the said vendors and what they offer but most of them seem very speculative....



If an LHD fulfills the requirements, it can win too. I know that DCNS officials stated they would offer Mistral, or a modified LPD version if the navy actually wants that. Trials won't be held, you can only evaluate the response to the RFPs (which after the new government took over, was re-issued to privat shipyards if I remember correctly) and ask the once that suits the most to offer a final bid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> I know that DCNS officials stated they would offer Mistral, or a modified LPD version if the navy actually wants that.


i donno bout an LPD version but the 140 version offered to south africa seems interesting.....


----------



## sancho

DacterSaab said:


> i donno bout an LPD version but the 140 version offered to south africa seems interesting.....



Actually IN requirements are good for the standard Mistral class, only the Juan Carlos LHD might need size changes.


----------



## DacterSaab

sancho said:


> Actually IN requirements are good for the standard Mistral class, only the Juan Carlos LHD might need size changes.


thanx bro i hope mistral wins it......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terriblr said:


> Look what I found. A letter by NSa Ajit Doval to the PMO discussing the leak in the office that is providing info about secret projects mainly the INS Arihant and the new VLF facility of the Indian Navy to the news channels namely NDTV
> View attachment 179938
> View attachment 179939


GREAT to see! I've been noticing how the Indian media has been disclosing such info with impunity over the years, thank god someone is now tackling this. I'd love to see the idiots who have been breaking the law over the years be hauled in front of the courts.

@Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @levina @Capt.Popeye @sandy_3126 @sancho @Indo-guy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Terriblr said:


> Look what I found. A letter by NSa Ajit Doval to the PMO discussing the leak in the office that is providing info about secret projects mainly the INS Arihant and the new VLF facility of the Indian Navy to the news channels namely NDTV
> View attachment 179938
> View attachment 179939





Abingdonboy said:


> GREAT to see! I've been noticing how the Indian media has been disclosing such info with impunity over the years, thank god someone is now tackling this. I'd love to see the idiots who have been breaking the law over the years be hauled in front of the courts.
> 
> @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @levina @Capt.Popeye @sandy_3126 @sancho @Indo-guy



Hahahaha....finally!!!
The ship called government always leak from the top and isnt it ironical that another media house had access to our National "security" advisor's letters???
Media access to NSA's letter is more dramatic compared to leakage of sensitive submarine information IMO but can we expect anything better from our leaders where an ex home minister (read Chidambaram) got an ex finance minister's (Pranab Mukjherjee) office bugged???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves




----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> Hahahaha....finally!!!
> The ship called government always leak from the top and isnt it ironical that another media house had access to our National "security" advisor's letters???
> Media access to NSA's letter is more dramatic compared to leakage of sensitive submarine information IMO but can we expect anything better from our leaders where an ex home minister (read Chidambaram) got an ex finance minister's (Pranab Mukjherjee) office bugged???



That order is not secretive, and under the Right to Information Act. 2005. And even you found that type of orders from PMO site itself.


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> That order is not secretive, and under the Right to Information Act. 2005. And even you found that type of orders from PMO site itself.


Any proof that aaj tak channel acquired it with the help of RTI??


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> Any proof that aaj tak channel acquired it with the help of RTI??



If govt. going to file a case against NDTV, then its public. No one can hide it.


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> If govt. going to file a case against NDTV, then its public. No one can hide it.


I was talking about NSA's letter, how did aaj-tak get its on that letter?


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> I was talking about NSA's letter, how did aaj-tak get its on that letter?


How the CAG coal-gate or 2g reports got leaked? Even before they go public?


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> How the CAG coal-gate or 2g reports got leaked? Even before they go public?


I am asking about this report in particular, any proof to prove that it was through RTI that aaj tak got this letter???


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> I am asking about this report in particular, any proof to prove that it was through RTI that aaj tak got this letter???



How would I know, dear. I am not the editor of TV Today.


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> How would I know, dear. I am not the editor of TV Today.


Well you were the one who guessed that it must not have been a leak but a case of RTI, though I suspect the former.



Terriblr said:


> Now look at this:
> NSA red-faced after memos warning staff not to breach of secrecy laws are leaked to media – THE SEN TIMES


This is what we are discussing right now.


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> Well you were the one who guessed that it must not have been a leak but a case of RTI, though I suspect the former.
> 
> 
> This is what we are discussing right now.


Nope, I am not saying that. But that available under RTI. Every CAG report in under RTI, but again, it leaked even before CAG table that report in Parliament. 

No, one ask the question for that, then why now asking for this?


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> Nope, I am not saying that. But that available under RTI. Every CAG report in under RTI, but again, it leaked even before CAG table that report in Parliament.
> 
> No, one ask the question for that, then why now asking for this?


I dont want to know about CAG report, i want to know what you've to say about this report?


----------



## kaku1

levina said:


> I dont want to know about CAG report, i want to know what you've to say about this report?


So, you want to settle a score.


----------



## Levina

kaku1 said:


> So, you want to settle a score.


Which score??? i'm not here to settle scores!! 

I just asked you that dont you smell somthing fishy behind leak of NSA's letter???
You assumed it to be acquired through RTI.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terriblr said:


> Now look at this:
> NSA red-faced after memos warning staff not to breach of secrecy laws are leaked to media – THE SEN TIMES


How pathetic, the softly softly approach to the media clearly hasn't worked out even after 26/11 where these f*ckers got people KILLED by broadcasting ops live they are STILL doing it to this day.


----------



## sathya

Abingdonboy said:


> How pathetic, the softly softly approach to the media clearly hasn't worked out even after 26/11 where these f*ckers got people KILLED by broadcasting ops live they are STILL doing it to this day.



Media needs a supervision and should be told their place.
independent committee/board like election committee or judiciary should be formed to look after the negative impacts of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat*
A vital asset – one closest to the scene of the dramatic December 31 Coast Guard operation – that could have helped identify and elicit more information about the ‘terror’ boat was with the Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) squadron at Porbandar. Yet, on December 31, the squadron had no information whatsoever nor was it pressed into action even after the National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO) tracked a communication between a Karachi-based handler and crewmembers of a boat said to be carrying terror operatives from Pakistan.

If sources in the Navy’s Western Command are to be believed there was little information available to them to launch an operation similar to the one carried out by the Coast Guard on December 31.
INAS 343 – the UAV base – when commissioned at Porbandar in January 2011 was considered to be a shot in the arm for the Indian Navy considering Karachi’s proximity, about 450 kilometres from Porbandar, and particularly the presence of Pakistan’s Special Services Group (SSG) in the Pakistani city. 

The UAV squadron with Israeli Herons and Searcher MK-II was well suited to carrying out a reconnaissance, identifying and even intercepting any further calls being made by the crew of the ‘terror’ boat that sank about 356 kilometres off the Porbandar coast. Though one of the UAVs had crashed in November last year, the Navy had three more capable of gathering both electronic and imagery intelligence. Navy sources said that the Searcher MK-II – a third generation UAV – is equipped with a sophisticated electro optic camera and with equipment to gather communication intelligence (COMINT).

The NTRO-Coast Guard operation also raises serious questions about the standard operating procedures laid down by the cabinet committee on coastal security (CCCS) after the 26/11 Mumbai terror strike. To avoid a fiasco of the magnitude of 26/11, the CCCS had appointed the Indian Navy as the nodal agency for coastal security. The decision saw INS Angre in Mumbai being designated as the Joint Operations Centre (JOC) for the western maritime frontier.

Hotlines to coordinate with various agencies, and state-of-the-art rapid messaging service technology to communicate with ships were installed to thwart any threat in real time. The JOC (West) was to operate under the command Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (FOC-in-C) of the Western Naval Command.

“If the JOC was alerted about any such actionable intelligence, the Navy would have definitely moved its assets,” said a navy official, requesting anonymity. The criticality of the region, the unresolved border issues near Sir Creek coupled with Pakistan’s escalation of firing on the Line of Control (LoC) had seen the Western Command deploy its assets in the region, the official said.
Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat - Hindustan Times


----------



## RISING SUN

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat*
> A vital asset – one closest to the scene of the dramatic December 31 Coast Guard operation – that could have helped identify and elicit more information about the ‘terror’ boat was with the Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) squadron at Porbandar. Yet, on December 31, the squadron had no information whatsoever nor was it pressed into action even after the National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO) tracked a communication between a Karachi-based handler and crewmembers of a boat said to be carrying terror operatives from Pakistan.
> 
> If sources in the Navy’s Western Command are to be believed there was little information available to them to launch an operation similar to the one carried out by the Coast Guard on December 31.
> INAS 343 – the UAV base – when commissioned at Porbandar in January 2011 was considered to be a shot in the arm for the Indian Navy considering Karachi’s proximity, about 450 kilometres from Porbandar, and particularly the presence of Pakistan’s Special Services Group (SSG) in the Pakistani city.
> 
> The UAV squadron with Israeli Herons and Searcher MK-II was well suited to carrying out a reconnaissance, identifying and even intercepting any further calls being made by the crew of the ‘terror’ boat that sank about 356 kilometres off the Porbandar coast. Though one of the UAVs had crashed in November last year, the Navy had three more capable of gathering both electronic and imagery intelligence. Navy sources said that the Searcher MK-II – a third generation UAV – is equipped with a sophisticated electro optic camera and with equipment to gather communication intelligence (COMINT).
> 
> The NTRO-Coast Guard operation also raises serious questions about the standard operating procedures laid down by the cabinet committee on coastal security (CCCS) after the 26/11 Mumbai terror strike. To avoid a fiasco of the magnitude of 26/11, the CCCS had appointed the Indian Navy as the nodal agency for coastal security. The decision saw INS Angre in Mumbai being designated as the Joint Operations Centre (JOC) for the western maritime frontier.
> 
> Hotlines to coordinate with various agencies, and state-of-the-art rapid messaging service technology to communicate with ships were installed to thwart any threat in real time. The JOC (West) was to operate under the command Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (FOC-in-C) of the Western Naval Command.
> 
> “If the JOC was alerted about any such actionable intelligence, the Navy would have definitely moved its assets,” said a navy official, requesting anonymity. The criticality of the region, the unresolved border issues near Sir Creek coupled with Pakistan’s escalation of firing on the Line of Control (LoC) had seen the Western Command deploy its assets in the region, the official said.
> Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat - Hindustan Times


And why the hell will indian defence agencies will give operational deployment to news channels in this secret operation. No one knows whether uavs were launched or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

First of all considering that the involvement of intelligence agencies in the affair, a bit of secrecy is absolutely necessary.
We don't know the full picture, but I am happy with the way things are. 
If we followed the strict SOP, it would be easy for the enemy. For example, if the enemy had some humint resources near navy base, they can relay the news of UAV takeoff and then the enemy would be alert.
My worst case scenario has been negated, so current worst case scenario is that the boat did not contain innocent people, how the security forces deal with them is up to them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat*
> A vital asset – one closest to the scene of the dramatic December 31 Coast Guard operation – that could have helped identify and elicit more information about the ‘terror’ boat was with the Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) squadron at Porbandar. Yet, on December 31, the squadron had no information whatsoever nor was it pressed into action even after the National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO) tracked a communication between a Karachi-based handler and crewmembers of a boat said to be carrying terror operatives from Pakistan.
> 
> If sources in the Navy’s Western Command are to be believed there was little information available to them to launch an operation similar to the one carried out by the Coast Guard on December 31.
> INAS 343 – the UAV base – when commissioned at Porbandar in January 2011 was considered to be a shot in the arm for the Indian Navy considering Karachi’s proximity, about 450 kilometres from Porbandar, and particularly the presence of Pakistan’s Special Services Group (SSG) in the Pakistani city.
> 
> The UAV squadron with Israeli Herons and Searcher MK-II was well suited to carrying out a reconnaissance, identifying and even intercepting any further calls being made by the crew of the ‘terror’ boat that sank about 356 kilometres off the Porbandar coast. Though one of the UAVs had crashed in November last year, the Navy had three more capable of gathering both electronic and imagery intelligence. Navy sources said that the Searcher MK-II – a third generation UAV – is equipped with a sophisticated electro optic camera and with equipment to gather communication intelligence (COMINT).
> 
> The NTRO-Coast Guard operation also raises serious questions about the standard operating procedures laid down by the cabinet committee on coastal security (CCCS) after the 26/11 Mumbai terror strike. To avoid a fiasco of the magnitude of 26/11, the CCCS had appointed the Indian Navy as the nodal agency for coastal security. The decision saw INS Angre in Mumbai being designated as the Joint Operations Centre (JOC) for the western maritime frontier.
> 
> Hotlines to coordinate with various agencies, and state-of-the-art rapid messaging service technology to communicate with ships were installed to thwart any threat in real time. The JOC (West) was to operate under the command Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (FOC-in-C) of the Western Naval Command.
> 
> “If the JOC was alerted about any such actionable intelligence, the Navy would have definitely moved its assets,” said a navy official, requesting anonymity. The criticality of the region, the unresolved border issues near Sir Creek coupled with Pakistan’s escalation of firing on the Line of Control (LoC) had seen the Western Command deploy its assets in the region, the official said.
> Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat - Hindustan Times


What nonsense is this, a MAJOR win by the Indian security forces is being dissected and treated by some in the media as a failure?

I certainly am starting to buy into the assentations made in this article:

_*2. Revenge attack for denying access:* It is a well known fact that “access journalism” has received a major setback ever since Narendra Modi government took charge. Access journalism is where a reporter receives special treatment and “exclusive” information from government authorities, and later the same is published in newspapers as information coming through “sources”.

(a journalist also invents sources, but that’s another issue and we will let that go right now)

The Modi government is increasingly denying journalists such access. There have been many occasions when journalists have got information through Twitter feeds i.e. at the same time when any common man of the country got. This drying up of access has hurt the ego of many journalists who feel that their “power”, which is due to information asymmetry, is being threatened by the new government.

To get even with the government, the journalist has to flex muscle and show his or her “power”. And he or she can do it by planting speculative stories that hurts the image of the government.

This particular case could be one example of such revenge attack with a message to the government – “start giving us importance or we will malign your image and weaken people’s faith in you.”

3 reasons why journalists like Praveen Swami attacked Indian narrative on Pak boat incident_


The Indian media has been shut out (rightly) by the new GoI of operational matters and now certain members of the media are cooking up all sorts of $hit as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Because the RFI that was sent out by the navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy Information Resource and Facilitation Centre - Content
> 
> View attachment 179610
> 
> 
> The problem is, that IN once again sent out requests with such general requirements, that the vendors don't actually know what the navy really wants. The gave basic specs and requirements, which could be fulfillied by Mistral or Dodko, or a shortened Juan Carlos class LHD as well, but doesn't show any specific requirement that would point to an LHD directly, like a flight deck with 5 or 6 landing spots and a hangar that can accomodate 10 or more helicopters. So now it's basically up to the vendor what they offer in the competition and not based on the request of the navy.




So, there is no Multirole support vessel RFI, just one for LPDs.

Ships like Mistral, Dokdo, Juan Carlos would not likely be the aim of the IN as far as their ability to operates jets is concerned. Unless IN starts operating both B abd C model of the F-35. So, 'flattops' are only wanted for their usefulnes in helicopter support. An LPD can easily house 4 large (EH 101 size) or 6 medium (NH-90 size) heli's without a throughdeck design. So the question is, what is the marginal cost of the extra helo capacity of an LHD relative to such an LPD and how does that marginal cost compare to the added operational flexibilities/capabilities (is it worth the bother?).

As the Bay class shows, an LPD can also be very simple, even if the underlying design (Enforcer) allows for more complex vessels (helicopter capable Rotterdam, helicopter capable command ship Johan de Witt). The Enforcer range also includes a throughdeck LHD design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat*
> A vital asset – one closest to the scene of the dramatic December 31 Coast Guard operation – that could have helped identify and elicit more information about the ‘terror’ boat was with the Navy’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) squadron at Porbandar. Yet, on December 31, the squadron had no information whatsoever nor was it pressed into action even after the National Technical Research Organisation (NTRO) tracked a communication between a Karachi-based handler and crewmembers of a boat said to be carrying terror operatives from Pakistan.
> 
> If sources in the Navy’s Western Command are to be believed there was little information available to them to launch an operation similar to the one carried out by the Coast Guard on December 31.
> INAS 343 – the UAV base – when commissioned at Porbandar in January 2011 was considered to be a shot in the arm for the Indian Navy considering Karachi’s proximity, about 450 kilometres from Porbandar, and particularly the presence of Pakistan’s Special Services Group (SSG) in the Pakistani city.
> 
> The UAV squadron with Israeli Herons and Searcher MK-II was well suited to carrying out a reconnaissance, identifying and even intercepting any further calls being made by the crew of the ‘terror’ boat that sank about 356 kilometres off the Porbandar coast. Though one of the UAVs had crashed in November last year, the Navy had three more capable of gathering both electronic and imagery intelligence. Navy sources said that the Searcher MK-II – a third generation UAV – is equipped with a sophisticated electro optic camera and with equipment to gather communication intelligence (COMINT).
> 
> The NTRO-Coast Guard operation also raises serious questions about the standard operating procedures laid down by the cabinet committee on coastal security (CCCS) after the 26/11 Mumbai terror strike. To avoid a fiasco of the magnitude of 26/11, the CCCS had appointed the Indian Navy as the nodal agency for coastal security. The decision saw INS Angre in Mumbai being designated as the Joint Operations Centre (JOC) for the western maritime frontier.
> 
> Hotlines to coordinate with various agencies, and state-of-the-art rapid messaging service technology to communicate with ships were installed to thwart any threat in real time. The JOC (West) was to operate under the command Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (FOC-in-C) of the Western Naval Command.
> 
> “If the JOC was alerted about any such actionable intelligence, the Navy would have definitely moved its assets,” said a navy official, requesting anonymity. The criticality of the region, the unresolved border issues near Sir Creek coupled with Pakistan’s escalation of firing on the Line of Control (LoC) had seen the Western Command deploy its assets in the region, the official said.
> Why navy didn't use UAV squadron against Pak boat - Hindustan Times


Coastal security is the job of coast gaurd...not the Navy


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> So, there is no Multirole support vessel RFI, just one for LPDs.



Not according to the RFI and not according to the requirements IN asked for, which was so broad that LHDs could be offered too. Don't know if there were credible changes in the RFP to make it more specific, but the Navy initially clearly aimed on INS Jalashwa kind of ships. However, as we have discussed before, India has no need for proper landing vessels and would have far more advantages with a bigger fleet of Joint Support Ships, to cover disaster relief operations, which will be the prime role.


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> Not according to the RFI and not according to the requirements IN asked for, which was so broad that LHDs could be offered too. Don't know if there were credible changes in the RFP to make it more specific, but the Navy initially clearly aimed on INS Jalashwa kind of ships. However, as we have discussed before, India has no need for proper landing vessels and would have far more advantages with a bigger fleet of Joint Support Ships, to cover disaster relief operations, which will be the prime role.


Perhaps, but joint support ships are NOT (repeat NOT) landing ships. They combine some or all of several functions (replenishment, sealift, helicopter support, command, hospital). The Dutch 27k ton Doorman JSS doesn't have a well deck and cannot dock landing craft. To dock or not to dock, is a very fundamental issue here. (i.e. the number of helicopters and hangar and deck facilities then becomes secondary). In that sense, a very broadly formulated LPD requirement is very logical: you want to make sure that there is a docking well. 

Joint Logistic Support Ship - Damen Schelde Naval Shipbuilding
Flensburger Schiffbau-Gesellschaft mbH & Co. KG - Joint Support Ship
Queenston-class auxiliary vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJoint Support Ship (JSS) | Investing in Equipment | National Defence | Canadian Forces


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> To dock or not to dock, is a very fundamental issue here.



We have discussed that before and agreed to disagree, because you keep ignoring that the design of modern vessels is flexible and based on the customer requirements. There is nothing that stops a vendor to add RAS capability to and LPD / LHD design as the Enforcer design or similar concepts shows. I even showed you how DCNS easily could modify the Brave class to a JSS, simply by adding a modified rear section of the Mistral class. 
Wrt Indian Navy, the limited operational use of INS Jalashwa gives a hint on how usefull amphibious landing capabilities actually are. Four LPD's alone would be far too much for most of the operations (unless China takes over A&N ), but 4 x LHDs with all the necessary helicopters would be an even bigger overreaction. All IN actually needs are a larger fleet of JSS, primarily for the blue water support role, that however could be used in disaster relief, or amphibious landing roles (with larger helicopters and some amphibious vessels, carried in a dock or on each side of the vessel). The operational need of amphibious vessels in IN is simply limited by the threat potential, compared to what we see from NATO forces.


----------



## kaku1

sancho said:


> We have discussed that before and agreed to disagree, because you keep ignoring that the design of modern vessels is flexible and based on the customer requirements. There is nothing that stops a vendor to add RAS capability to and LPD / LHD design as the Enforcer design or similar concepts shows. I even showed you how DCNS easily could modify the Brave class to a JSS, simply by adding a modified rear section of the Mistral class.
> Wrt Indian Navy, the limited operational use of INS Jalashwa gives a hint on how usefull amphibious landing capabilities actually are. Four LPD's alone would be far too much for most of the operations (unless China takes over A&N ), but 4 x LHDs with all the necessary helicopters would be an even bigger overreaction. All IN actually needs are a larger fleet of JSS, primarily for the blue water support role, that however could be used in disaster relief, or amphibious landing roles (with larger helicopters and some amphibious vessels, carried in a dock or on each side of the vessel). The operational need of amphibious vessels in IN is simply limited by the threat potential, compared to what we see from NATO forces.



Whats your bottom line? That IN is not going for LHD, but want a Jalaswa like Transport Dock? 

Definitely, Juan Carlos should only be bought if India planning to go 20-25 F-35 B/C, otherwise what would be the use of ski-jump. BTW, if we assume that the by 2025 India would have 3 carriers, 2 Conventional 40,000 and 1 65,000 Nuclear. Then that would be enough for any oversees operations.


----------



## sancho

kaku1 said:


> Whats your bottom line? That IN is not going for LHD, but want a Jalaswa like Transport Dock?



INS Jalashwa is a proper LPD and that's most likely what IN was aiming for, but with the requirements so broad the vendors can offer LHDs too, so at the end we can get LHDs too, which would be a huge waste of money. 



kaku1 said:


> Definitely, Juan Carlos should only be bought if India planning to go 20-25 F-35 B/C, otherwise what would be the use of ski-jump.



Who said that we would procure the Juan Carlos with a ski-jump at all? There is no requirement for that and it doesn't make sense for IN to operate better fighters (5th gen) on their amphibious vessels than on their aircraft carriers (4.5th gen fighters).


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> We have discussed that before and agreed to disagree, because you keep ignoring that the design of modern vessels is flexible and based on the customer requirements. There is nothing that stops a vendor to add RAS capability to and LPD / LHD design as the Enforcer design or similar concepts shows. I even showed you how DCNS easily could modify the Brave class to a JSS, simply by adding a modified rear section of the Mistral class.
> Wrt Indian Navy, the limited operational use of INS Jalashwa gives a hint on how usefull amphibious landing capabilities actually are. Four LPD's alone would be far too much for most of the operations (unless China takes over A&N ), but 4 x LHDs with all the necessary helicopters would be an even bigger overreaction. All IN actually needs are a larger fleet of JSS, primarily for the blue water support role, that however could be used in disaster relief, or amphibious landing roles (with larger helicopters and some amphibious vessels, carried in a dock or on each side of the vessel). The operational need of amphibious vessels in IN is simply limited by the threat potential, compared to what we see from NATO forces.


You might turn an LPD to a JSS role but decidedly not the other way around. Hence the importance of the RFI specifying a DOCK. > Purpose designed JSS typically do not have a dock. < See Canadian and Dutch cases. See German Berlin class. Hence you cannot use it for amphibious assault , only for strategic sea lift. Brave is an AOR, a replenishment oiler. It wil not take a stern dock: the machinery is located there.






> Germany´s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems AG (TKMS) and Canadian Procurement Agency PWGSC (Public Works and Government Services Canada) have signed a contract for a multi-phase design study for the Royal Canadian Navy’s JSS (Joint Support Ship) logistic vessel project.
> Canada plans to replace its two Auxiliary Oil Replenishment (AOR) vessels with two or three joint support ships. A possible design for the JSS project is the German Navy’s (Deutsche Marine) 20.000 tonnes Berlin Class Type 702 task group supply vessel (Einsatzgruppenversorger-EGV) type modified to meet local requirements.








Note machinery location and shafts.

LPD Rotterdam





JSS Doorman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

hi @sancho @Penguin 
I dnt know much about the difference LPD and LHD.
But what do you both think what is better/Suit IN most. from my point of view IN operate INS Jalaswa LPD that is why they go for LPD.


----------



## DacterSaab

if Indian Navy decides to operate LHDs the no. of fighters in the carrier air-wing can be increased....


----------



## sancho

Penguin said:


> You might turn an LPD to a JSS role but decidedly not the other way around.



That's what you say, because you limit your view on the base that a JSS MUST have ro-ro capability only and no well dock, but that's simply wrong, because it's just a matter of the design of the vessel. And repeating the same, doesn't make it true somehow! You always point to the karel doorman, but there is no technical restiction to add a rear section with well dock to the same design. The Enforcer concept itself has a modular design that has different rear sections with well docks, or simpler ro-ro solutions, that can be applied to several different kinds of vessel designs (LDP, LHD, JSS), just depending on the customer request.

Germany's TKMS had even a JSS concept, based on an LHD design:










The idea is similar to Multi Role Transport Tankers of Air Forces, that have 1 main design, but can be modified internally to suit different roles too (cargo or troop transport, MEDIVAC, or even a mix), either switching to a different role or doing both roles even at the same time. A JSS concept can be made in the same way, if you use one design for the vessel, that can be modified according to the need of the customer. The above concept can be used in peace times as a fleet replenishment tanker in peace times, as an LPD during a disaster, or as an helicopter carrier in ASW roles during war times for example.
JSS only means, that the vessel is aimed to be able to do more roles, but is not limited to a single design as you might think, but it's obvious that the increased capability comes with the downside of increased operational costs. Such a JSS should be costlier to operate in "normal" tanker roles, than a proper Tanker, but that's up to the customer and not to up to the design, that's why a JSS design, where the customer requires a well dock, can always be converted to fully fledged amphibious opertations.



sudhir007 said:


> I dnt know much about the difference LPD and LHD.
> But what do you both think what is better/Suit IN most. from my point of view IN operate INS Jalaswa LPD that is why they go for LPD.



That's what the RFI suggest as well, but as I said earlier, the requirements IN sent out doesn't specify and could fit to LHDs as well. The same nonsense that they made in the MRMR tender, where the vendors didn't knew if IN want jet engined or turbo prop MPAs, if they want large aircrafts like the P8I or business jet platforms like the EMB 145...or what happend in the MMRCA.
So if the specs make it possible, you can offer different types of vessels / aircrafts that are meant for the same role and the customer can evaluate both to determain what suits them better, or which offer is the best.
My personal point of view is, that IN has a very limited need of amphibious capability and that this is visible in the limited use of INS Jalaswa. That's why I would prefer to combine the LPD tender with the FSS tender and go for a larger number of vessels that combines capabilities for different roles (Joint Support Ships).


----------



## $@rJen

@Abingdonboy




why do our P-8s carry missiles under its wings???? will they able to survive from a SAM if going to strike a surface target ??


----------



## Krate M

@sarjenprabhu p8i carries harpoon block II missiles which has far more range than SAMs. The engagement would happen at a long range, where SAM threat is not there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sarjenprabhu said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do our P-8s carry missiles under its wings???? will they able to survive from a SAM if going to strike a surface target ??


@Krate M has summed it up pretty well. Realistically though, whilst having the capability to fire Harpoons is nice, the IN is unlikely to use this capability on any (relatively) capable enemy, they have supersonic fighters for such strike missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

sancho said:


> That's what you say, because you limit your view on the base that a JSS MUST have ro-ro capability only and no well dock, but that's simply wrong, because it's just a matter of the design of the vessel.


I don't say they must have ro-ro capability. In fact I'm never even discussing ro-ro capability. Existing and proposed JSS typically do not have a dock. These existing designs are not intended for amphibious assault (whereas LPDs are!)



sancho said:


> And repeating the same, doesn't make it true somehow!


I point out flawed assumptions. That is not the same as repeating.



sancho said:


> You always point to the karel doorman, but there is no technical restiction to add a rear section with well dock to the same design. The Enforcer concept itself has a modular design that has different rear sections with well docks, or simpler ro-ro solutions, that can be applied to several different kinds of vessel designs (LDP, LHD, JSS), just depending on the customer request.]


1) Yes, I do. As it is currently the only operation, in service JSS in any navy.
2) Doorman is NOT (repeat NOT!) part of the Enforcer concept/series of ships. Never was. The Doorman JSS design builds on the experience gained with Rotterdam and De Witt but it is a new design, substantially mating with AOR Amsterdam . You keep making the same mistake: you assume it is part of the Enforcer series. There isn't a single Enforcer family member that doesn't have a well deck....
Indian Navy News & Discussions | Page 180



sancho said:


> Germany's TKMS had even a JSS concept, based on an LHD design:
> View attachment 182025
> View attachment 182026


Again, you CAN use or adapt an LPD design to a JSS role (just like you can easily fit a sea control ship with a RAS rig, but it still in essence remains a sea control ship) B U T N O T V I C E V E R S A! MESHD has a dock from the start. However, you cannot convert a dockless JSS into one with a dock. A dock mean new build, it means total internal rearrangement. Not in the last place because with a dock you also need vehicle ramps (something you forgot during an earlier Brave conversion idea) so it is not just the tail end that changes.



sancho said:


> The idea is similar to Multi Role Transport Tankers of Air Forces, that have 1 main design, but can be modified internally to suit different roles too (cargo or troop transport, MEDIVAC, or even a mix), either switching to a different role or doing both roles even at the same time. A JSS concept can be made in the same way, if you use one design for the vessel, that can be modified according to the need of the customer. The above concept can be used in peace times as a fleet replenishment tanker in peace times, as an LPD during a disaster, or as an helicopter carrier in ASW roles during war times for example.


Swing role is not the same. Modular building techniques are not the same. As pointed out in an AOR the engine compartment is located in the rear, with fuel bunkers forward. In an LPD the engine compartment is more amidship. If you tried to put a dock in JSS Doorman, you would have to relocate the machineroom and totally rearrange the internal structure. Likewise for an AOR (and you would look fuel bunkers unles you jumbo-ize the shipm but do you really want to sinks a jumbo-ized ship like that off by the stern, do you even want your replenisher anywhere near a landing area (which is likely to be targeted by your opponent).

I notice you speak in can-be terms. Why not look at what is being actually built and in service?



sancho said:


> JSS only means, that the vessel is aimed to be able to do more *roles*, but is not limited to a single design as you might think, but it's obvious that the increased capability comes with the downside of increased operational costs. Such a JSS should be costlier to operate in "normal" tanker roles, than a proper Tanker, but that's up to the customer and not to up to the design, that's why a JSS design, where the customer requires a well dock, can always be converted to fully fledged amphibious opertations.


Swing role : see e.g. Danish Stanflex vessels, LCS. It is one structure that can house different mission containers. This is different fundamentally from an adaptive design such as e.g. Sigma class or Enforcer. If you look at the JSS history, you see it is in the basis an attempt to combine AOR and Cargo ship (sea lift). Of course that doesn't mean major units can't also give fuel (see Principe d'Asturia SCS, Juan Carlos LHA). But the ability to transfer fuel doesn't make them replenishment ships, obviously.

As I have pointed out it is significant that LPD i.e. a docking well is required. This points to primary assault role, with adaptability to other roles.

I would really like to see how you stick a welldeck into the Doorman, Brave or Berlin without a COMPLETE internal rearrangement (including main machinery moved)



sarjenprabhu said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do our P-8s carry missiles under its wings???? will they able to survive from a SAM if going to strike a surface target ??


Because AShM are much LONGER than depth charges and lightweight ASW torps and often don't fit the weapons bay (if available in the MP design). Alternatively, if there is no weapons bay, all ordnance is carried externally on pylons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@Abingdonboy it is an area domination asset in the Indian ocean. For an adversary to reach there would need refueller support atleast or an aircraft carrier. Also the distance to be covered would allow IN and IAF assets to intercept or be alert enough to give fighter escort.
Only US would be able to disregard this fact.


----------



## Mujraparty

Saurav Jha's Blog : Terror boat incident brings India's post-Mumbai Coastal Security Network into focus

must read ..
Tones of info & technical details on Coastal Surveillance Network by geek @ large ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Abingdonboy said:


> What I think has happened (just my opinion) based on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the restraining gear system:
> 
> 
> On the Viky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replicated at STBF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system holds back the fighter as it goes full power (after burner) in order to take off the ramp in such a short distance. I am presuming the N-LCA test involved this system.
> 
> 
> 
> On the INS Vikramditya (and IAC-1) there are 2 take off positions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One at 200 metres and one at 150 (IIRC) so the report is stating the N-LCA was tested at the take-off position 2/long take off spot at the SBTF.
> 
> 
> It is obvious that a lot of information has been lost by the restrictions twitter opposes with their 140 character limit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my take on it. I could be wrong.


I have received a information from news sources that we have already ordered 13 127mm naval guns for our Delhi class destroyers and frigates. No mention of Kolkata class destroyers. Also same thing about long external towed sonar which were ordered for Delhi class destroyers and frigates. No mention of Kolkata class destroyers for long range towed sonar. Now i have got one more confirmation that it is already installed on Kolkata class then inducted in service(towed sonar). Can you confirm both are already on our boats? I am not sure about 127 mm guns on Kolkata class boats as it was stated they will get the change shortly but how soon not confirmed. Any news?


----------



## IrbiS

World Air Forces 2015 FLIGHT International

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MehrotraPrince

*COMINT/DF suite revealed on Indian Project 17 frigates*
Analysis of the Indian Navy's new Project 17 Shivalik-class frigates has revealed that the vessels are fitted with a new-generation very high frequency / ultra high frequency (VHF/UHF) communications intelligence/direction finding (COMINT/DF) system supplied by Israel Aerospace Industries' Elta subsidiary.

Built by Mazagon Dock Ltd in Mumbai, INS _Shivalik_ , INS _Satpura_ , and INS _Sahyadri_ were commissioned into the Indian Navy between April 2010 and July 2012. The ships mix weapon and sensor systems acquired from European, Israeli, Russian, and indigenous sources.

A distinctive feature of the Project 17 design is a pole mast, mounted on a platform extending just forward of the EL/M-2038 surveillance radar aft, with a distinctive COMINT/DF antenna.

COMINT/DF suite revealed on Indian Project 17 frigates - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## MehrotraPrince



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Krate M

^nice INS Karmuk, INS Jalashwa, INS Jyoti and INS Viraat undergoing mid sea refuelling. Some power projection that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Bengaluru, Jan 10: The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral R K Dhowan said on Saturday that the Indian Navy has become a Builders' Navy from a Buyers' Navy. *"Not a single ship or a submarine is on order any more abroad. Future warships will be built in India," he said during the Second Admiral R L Pereira Memorial Lecture in city.*

Read more at: All warships, submarines being built in India: Navy Chief - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


> Bengaluru, Jan 10: The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral R K Dhowan said on Saturday that the Indian Navy has become a Builders' Navy from a Buyers' Navy. *"Not a single ship or a submarine is on order any more abroad. Future warships will be built in India," he said during the Second Admiral R L Pereira Memorial Lecture in city.*
> 
> Read more at: All warships, submarines being built in India: Navy Chief - Oneindia


What about the LHD/LPD or FSS? The first 2 or so units of each are to be built in a foreign shipyard to speed up induction.


----------



## jarves



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Krate M

Abingdonboy said:


> What about the LHD/LPD or FSS? The first 2 or so units of each are to be built in a foreign shipyard to speed up induction.


Here's your answer. I wish though that this did not involve HSL.
India to ramp up amphibious capabilities with four warships
The RFP was sent to ABG, Larsen & Toubro (L&T), and Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering.

The successful private shipyard and its foreign collaborator will be given order for two such ships and the two others will be made by the MoD-owned Hindustan Shipyard Limited, Visakhapatnam, at the same price being paid to the private builder.

@eowyn posting that article in full, has very nice info.
All warships, submarines being built in India: Navy Chief - Oneindia

The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral R K Dhowan said on Saturday that the *Indian Navy has become a Builders' Navy from a Buyers' Navy. "Not a single ship or a submarine is on order any more abroad. Future warships will be built in India," *he said during the Second Admiral R L Pereira Memorial Lecture in city.* "In Navy we believe that every ship has a soul. Every ship reflects the personality of the captain. Salt in our blood, sweat and tears same as the salt in the sea,*" Admiral Dhowan said. He termed Admiral Pereira as a great leader and charismatic person. Admiral Pereira was India's 9th Navy Chief and served from 1979 to 1982. The talk was organized by the Navy Foundation, Bengaluru Chapter in association with Bharat Electronics Ltd.

Maritime patrol stepped up
The Navy Chief said that the maritime patrol along India's coastline has been stepped up to ward-off any possible threats. Speaking to the media on the sidelines of the 2nd Admiral R L Pereira Memorial Lecture in city, the Admiral said *India's maritime interests will be backed by ‘24x7 surveillance' by the Indian Navy. "As part of the increased security measures in the last few months, we have deployed warships and UAVs,"* the Navy Chief said. He refused to comment on the ongoing sea trials by INS Arihant.

* Navy Chief pats NLCA team
Admiral Dhowan met with the Naval LCA team from Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) and congratulated them for the recent successful NP-1 trials in Goa. The NLCA had its maiden flight from the Shore-Based Test Facility (SBTF) in Goa, thereby crossing a critical milestone. *The Navy Chief also interacted with Cmde C D Balaji (Retd) Project Director LCA (Navy) and Commodore Jaideep Maolankar, the pilot who undertook the historic ski-jump take-off from SBTF. Later speaking to OneIndia, Cmde Balaji (Retd) said that the second prototype of NLCA (NP-2) will soon have its maiden flight. "We are done with most of the tests barring a few. *We are hopeful that the NP-2 will have its first flight within a weeks' time*," Cmde Balaji (Retd) told OneIndia.

DRDO adds more teeth to Tejas
In a related development, *the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said on Saturday that an advanced electronic warfare suite (EW suite) developed by Bengaluru-based Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE), was flown on Tejas for the first time.* DRDO spokesperson Ravi Gupta said that the Tejas PV1, on which the EW suite was fitted, was also equipped with a jammer. "It gives the pilot an additional capability of nullifying the effect of detected radar threat by appropriate mode of jamming," he said. DRDO chief Dr Avinash Chander said that the warfare suite added an important capability to Tejas. DRDO claimed that Tejas is the first fighter aircraft of India fitted with a radar warner and jammer equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ni8mare said:


>


Barak 8 - IAI - YouTube


----------



## Kinetic

We took ToT for Scorpene with lot of extra money. Can anyone please tell me what is the use? Why MDL still can't make a submarine while even DRDO supplying the crucial AIP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Kinetic said:


> We took ToT for Scorpene with lot of extra money. Can anyone please tell me what is the use? Why MDL still can't make a submarine while even DRDO supplying the crucial AIP?


Same goes with ToT of U209 !


----------



## Kinetic

Agent_47 said:


> Same goes with ToT of U209 !



Same will happen to new P-75I.

These losers!!! Playing with public money.

Antony was defence minister for last 8 years!!! This guy entirely destroyed the the things. This questions to AK Antony...

*Why MDL was not show-caused for extra thousands of crores of rupees spent for ToT?? Why a parallel plan for Indian submarine design and production did not start at that time with respect to adopting Scorpene techs??? What was the purpose of ToT than?*

*The worst defence minister ever*
The worst defence minister ever: AK Antony's tenure, the longest for a defence minister, has seen scams, crises, unpreparedness
Sandeep Unnithan March 7, 2014
The worst defence minister ever: AK Antony's tenure, the longest for a defence minister, has seen scams, crises, unpreparedness : Special Report - India Today

Bloody money hungry bastards!

@jarves @Abingdonboy @levina
@ptltejas @RISING SUN
@nik22
and others....


----------



## Agent_47

Kinetic said:


> We took ToT for Scorpene with lot of extra money. Can anyone please tell me what is the use? Why MDL still can't make a submarine while even DRDO supplying the crucial AIP?


I always wondered why don't they kick start indigenous diesel attack submarine program when we have build U209 and scorpion with ToT. Considering we have a requirement of 24 SSKs by 2030.


----------



## Kinetic

Agent_47 said:


> I always wondered why don't they kick start indigenous diesel attack submarine program when we have build U209 and scorpion with ToT. Considering we have a requirement of 24 SSKs by 2030.




If India starts making them than who will pay the babus $$$?


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Kinetic said:


> Same will happen to new P-75I.
> 
> These losers!!! Playing with public money.
> 
> Antony was defence minister for last 8 years!!! This guy entirely destroyed the the things. This questions to AK Antony...
> 
> *Why MDL was not show-caused for extra thousands of crores of rupees spent for ToT?? Why a parallel plan for Indian submarine design and production did not start at that time with respect to adopting Scorpene techs??? What was the purpose of ToT than?*
> 
> *The worst defence minister ever*
> The worst defence minister ever: AK Antony's tenure, the longest for a defence minister, has seen scams, crises, unpreparedness
> Sandeep Unnithan March 7, 2014
> The worst defence minister ever: AK Antony's tenure, the longest for a defence minister, has seen scams, crises, unpreparedness : Special Report - India Today
> 
> Bloody money hungry bastards!
> 
> @jarves @Abingdonboy @levina
> @ptltejas @RISING SUN
> @nik22
> and others....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

U209 = Bofors of navy. There were allegations of bribery and then we stopped making more. This is a template for scuttling critical defence acquisition in India.
Lot of lobbying and cloak and dagger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Not sure if posted before, but interesting infos on the MESMA and Fuel Cell AIP, as well as the battery systems of the Scorpene subs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gabriel92 said:


>


Where did the French Navy run into the INS Talwar @Gabriel92 ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Abingdonboy said:


> Where did the French Navy run into the INS Talwar @Gabriel92 ?



It was near Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

February 02, 2015: The DRDO's user evaluation trials of the Varunastra heavy weight torpedo (UET-09, UET-10 & UET-11) that were conducted in Nov 2014 went off successfully, but an intended second round of immediate tests was stalled by an unusual development -- the loss of one of the development torpedoes at sea. During one of the successful trials, it was found that the test torpedo had plunged down into the sea bed approximately 35 km from the coast of Visakhpatnam. The Indian Navy and DRDO enlisted the services of survey vessel to provide imagery of the sea bed in the area where the torpedo was believed to have gone down. After several days of scouting for the weapon system, the team had nearly given up hope, though the idea of abandoning the lost Varunastra was not considered given that the unit would contain crucial and indispensable performance data that would facilitate the next round of trials. Finally on December 23 last year, more than a month after the torpedo was lost, it was located and then fished out from the sea bed using a wire mesh mechanism that was extremely difficult to carry out. Sources say summer trials of the Varunastra are slated for April 2015, before final confirmatory trials towards the end of the year, before deployment in service and configuration for surface platforms.

Varunastra tests prove torpedo more soon - SP's MAI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent_47

Oldest active aircraft carrier in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

INS 101, the first Naval aircraft of Indian Navy, arrived 4 Feb 1953 at Cochin. First landing pic shared by INAS 550.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

INS Vikramadiyta - The Broadside View!


----------



## skynet

Cool runway-cam video feed on a telemetry TV console shows Indian Navy MiG-29K coming in to land at the SBTF, Goa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

MehrotraPrince said:


>



Why Didn't IN tried to make a deal with US to buy all of their fleet of LPDs and LHDs old ones with some upgrade? This might allow US to make new ones for themselves.



DacterSaab said:


> i donno bout an LPD version but the 140 version offered to south africa seems interesting.....



Why not IN place a bid for Russian career as well as it will be ready soon with upgrades.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Echo_419

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why Didn't IN tried to make a deal with US to buy all of their fleet of LPDs and LHDs old ones with some upgrade? This might allow US to make new ones for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not IN place a bid for Russian career as well as it will be ready soon with upgrades.



Becuz we want to build them at home & also they will have very less life left in them


----------



## Supply&Demand

sudhir007 said:


>



never seen this b4...any more pics or info?


----------



## Hindustani78

Navy vessel Mhadei clocks one lakh nautical miles - The Times of India
Feb 11, 2015, 06.06 AM IST


NEW DELHI: The iconic INSV Mhadei has now clocked one lakh nautical miles while traversing the oceans around the globe, a milestone for the sailing vessel which figured in the naval tableau during the Republic Day parade last month. 

The tableau titled 'Bharatiya Nau Sena Aur Nari Shakti' depicted the sterling achievement of four Navy women officers who had braved the vagaries of the seas to participate in the voyage from Goa to Rio de Janeiro in Brazil on board Mhadei. 

Commander Dilip Donde had sailed solo on Mhadei, constructed in Goa as part of the Navy's ambitious project Sagar Parikrama, to become the first Indian - and the 189th person in the world - to circumnavigate the globe with four stops from August 2009 to May 2010. Then, in 2012-2013, *Commander Abhilash Tomy had sailed non-stop and unassisted around the world on Mhadei to become the first Indian, second Asian and the 79th person in the world to do so. *

The 23-tonne Mhadei, which has crossed the equator 10 times, the prime meridian four times and the international dateline twice, has notched several awards since it was inducted into the Navy. Officers who have sailed on it have received a Kirti Chakra, a Shaurya Chakra, two Tenzing Norgay National Adventure Awards, a McGregor Award for Military Reconnaissance, two National Maritime Achievement Awards and two Chief of Naval Staff Commendations, among others. 

A March 2012 file picture of Lieutenant Commander Abhilash Tomy on board INSV Mhadei in Kochi. Photo: K.K. Mustafah


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


>



Which missile is this ??

Never knew we operated these soviet style TELs .


----------



## sudhir007

kurup said:


> Which missile is this ??
> 
> Never knew we operated these soviet style TELs .


@Supply&Demand 

It is mobile missile coastal battery : INS Trata

The unit was commissioned on 12 Dec 1964 when the Indian Navy took over the coastal battery at Colaba point, from the army, which is presently INS Kunjali. The then Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral BS Soman commissioned it as INS Trata. On 26 Aug 1988 the Navy’s MMCB squadron was inducted. It was placed under the command of the Commanding Officer, INS Trata, when it shifted to Worli in Aug 1992. INS Trata/ Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Squadron is unique in the Indian Navy in the sense that not only is it an operational Missile Squadron that is intended to provide Missile Coverage / Coastal defense to the Coast of Gujarat and Maharashtra but also a shore establishment.

@kurup @Supply&Demand @Agent_47 @anant_s @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

sudhir007 said:


>


This is 'P-15 Termit' missile for coastal battery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> @Supply&Demand
> 
> It is mobile missile coastal battery : INS Trata
> 
> The unit was commissioned on 12 Dec 1964 when the Indian Navy took over the coastal battery at Colaba point, from the army, which is presently INS Kunjali. The then Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral BS Soman commissioned it as INS Trata. On 26 Aug 1988 the Navy’s MMCB squadron was inducted. It was placed under the command of the Commanding Officer, INS Trata, when it shifted to Worli in Aug 1992. INS Trata/ Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) Squadron is unique in the Indian Navy in the sense that not only is it an operational Missile Squadron that is intended to provide Missile Coverage / Coastal defense to the Coast of Gujarat and Maharashtra but also a shore establishment.
> 
> @kurup @Supply&Demand @Agent_47 @anant_s @sancho



Bhai , that is name of the unit , not the missile .

The tender shows that these missiles are going to be replaced soon .


----------



## skynet

another pic


----------



## Krate M

kurup said:


> Bhai , that is name of the unit , not the missile .
> 
> The tender shows that these missiles are going to be replaced soon .


That is Styx missile land based, same missile was used in 1971.


----------



## Agent_47

possumlot said:


> Why don't you produce source to show cost hike ?
> 
> Cabinet nod for purchase of warships - The Hindu
> 
> "The CCS approved the purchase of three Russian frigates to be built to Indian specifications at a cost of* Rs. 5,114 crore*."
> 
> Rs 3L cr plan to boost India's naval might - The Times of India
> 
> This will follow the three 6,200-tonne stealth frigates built at MDL for *Rs 8,101 crore*, INS Shivalik, INS Satpura and INS Sahyadri



Talwar class:


> Russian shipbuilding plant Yantar has asked Russia's state arms exporter, Rosoboronexport, for an additional *$100 millio*n to complete construction of three frigates for the Indian Navy, Russian business daily Kommersant said on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: Russian shipbuilders ask for $100 million to complete frigates for India / Sputnik International



Shivalik class:


> The production of warships for the Indian Navy has faced considerable delays and a cost escalation of around 225 per cent in the case of the Kolkata-class destroyers and* 260 per cent in the case of Shivalik-class frigates*.


Indian warships' costs escalate over 225% | StratPost

cc @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

Agent_47 said:


> Talwar class:
> Shivalik class:
> 
> Indian warships' costs escalate over 225% | StratPost
> 
> cc @Abingdonboy



LOL, your own link said that the ship builder was consider asking Rosoboronexport for the money, no India. India did not pay anyting extra. 

The escalation for Shivalik was for a FOLLOW ON ORDER. Not the initial order


----------



## Agent_47

possumlot said:


> LOL, your own link said that the ship builder was consider asking Rosoboronexport for the money, no India. India did not pay anyting extra.
> 
> The escalation for Shivalik was for a FOLLOW ON ORDER. Not the initial order


Dude,What is your problem? can't you read ? 
why do you get so defensive ? is it so hard to admit you are wrong.!

From the same report:


> The escalation has been 260 per cent with respect to the Project-17 Shivalik-class frigates. According to Antony, the reasons are similar. He cited ‘delay in supply of warship building quality steel by Russia, delay in acquisition of weapon equipment from Russia, and delay in finalization of propulsion equipment in view of complex combined diesel and gas arrangement introduced for the first time in Indian Navy frigate’, as reasons for the escalation. While two of the P-17 frigates have been commissioned in April, 2010 and August, 2011 respectively, the third frigate is expected to be commissioned in early 2012.



Every prick here know we have paid more for vikky and Krivak frigates.
Why don't you improve reading and searching skills and find the links for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

Agent_47 said:


> Dude,What is your problem? can't you read ?
> why do you get so defensive ? is it so hard to admit you are wrong.!
> From the same report:
> Every prick here know we have paid more for vikky and Krivak frigates.
> Why don't you improve reading and searching skills and find the links for yourself.



Defensive my @rse. I have problems with idiots who draw conclusions without actually reading and going by superficial understanding of the issue. 

The 260 % escalation of cost was for the follow up order for 3 more Shivalik class. Once the contract is signed by the Shipbuilder the Indian Navy do not go around paying money just because someone asked for it. The contract is what matters. The new price was for the follow on orders for 3 more. 

I agree every "Prick" seems to know all the misinformation.


----------



## Agent_47

possumlot said:


> Defensive my @rse. I have problems with idiots who draw conclusions without actually reading and going by superficial understanding of the issue.
> 
> The 260 % escalation of cost was for the follow up order for 3 more Shivalik class. Once the contract is signed by the Shipbuilder the Indian Navy do not go around paying money just because someone asked for it. The contract is what matters. The new price was for the follow on orders for 3 more.
> 
> I agree every "Prick" seems to know all the misinformation.



Who made you the queen of information? 
Cant you read above quote, Mr Antony explains cost increase with reason.
Follow on Shivalik class is 7 not 3. And its construction not even started.
How would you explain cost escalation of scorpion subs,Vikramaditya,Vikrant,kolkata class oh..wait Talwar class?


----------



## possumlot

Agent_47 said:


> Who made you the queen of information?
> Cant you read above quote, Mr Antony explains cost increase with reason.
> Follow on Shivalik class is 7 not 3. And its construction not even started.
> How would you explain cost escalation of scorpion subs,Vikramaditya,Vikrant,kolkata class oh..wait Talwar class?



Stop wasting my time with your nonsense. 

Antony was justifying the increase in cost for the follow On orders. International CONTRACTS mean something. Viki was an exception where the president of Russia had to intervene and fire the director of the ship builder, not to mention the Prime Minister of India. You must be a moron to think that is the norm. 

If you want to make allegations, back it up with proofs. Not empty rhetoric's that is designed to make your feel better.


----------



## possumlot

Picture of the INS Vikramaditya Hanger where Mig -29K are parked. Somebody count and tell me how many they see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Beauties. India's 2 aircraft carriers INS Vikramaditya & Viraat (foreground) photographed


----------



## Agent_47

*Rs 50k-cr naval project gets Cabinet nod*

The Cabinet Committee on Security on Tuesday sanctioned the country's biggest naval project, the construction of seven stealth frigates for Rs 45,381 crore. Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL), Mumbai , will build four of these, while Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata (GRSE), simultaneously builds the other three.

This project, dubbed Project 17A, follows on from the earlier Project 17, in which MDL built three 5,600-tonne frigates: INS Shivalik, Satpura and Sahyadri. The first of these, the Shivalik, entered service in 2009.

*The timeline for Project 17A allows each shipyard a preparatory period of two years, in which they will prepare for construction and place orders for long-lead items like engines and transmission. Then they will actually build the warship over five years. The first two frigates would be delivered by MDL and GRSE in 2022, with the rest coming in pairs at one-year intervals.*

The Project 17A frigates, while superficially similar to those build under Project 17, will pack significantly more punch with more advanced weaponry. The new vessels will be fitted with BrahMos cruise missile for land attack, and the new Indo-Israeli Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM) that can shoot down incoming anti-ship missiles.

The main advance in Project 17A will be the "modular" method with which the frigates will be constructed. Traditional shipbuilding involved welding a hull together and launching it into water, after which swarms of craftsmen painstakingly work in the warship's cramped compartments, installing propulsion gear, electrically equipment, weapons, sensors and hundreds of kilometres of pipes and wiring.

In contrast, modular construction is like a giant Lego game. The ship is built in convenient 300-ton blocks that are then assembled together into a complete warship. Each block is fabricated in a well-lit, ventilated workshop with multi-level access, and is pre-fitted with the piping, electrical wiring and fitments that run through a ship. Giant cranes then bring the massive blocks together, each one dovetailing precisely with its neighbouring block, every wire, pipe and compartment coming together in perfect alignment.

*Modular construction results in better build quality and is expected to bring down the build time from 72 to just 60 months.*

This method, being new, has required a foreign design partner. It has also required an extensive renovation of both MDL and GRSE, with each shipyard spending Rs 800-1,000 crore on modular workshops, with Goliath cranes, and workshops with sliding roofs from where 300-tonne blocks can be lifted out.

Project 17A is vital for executing the navy's Maritime Capability Perspective Plan (MCPP), which envisions a 160-ship navy, with 90 capital warships, i.e. aircraft carriers, destroyers, frigates and corvettes. The navy is currently 20 vessels short of this target, with major shortfalls in destroyers and frigates.

To add numbers quickly, the navy had pressed for building the first two vessels of Project 17A abroad in the technology partners' shipyard. The United Progressive Alliance government overruled this.

*Rs 50k-cr naval project gets Cabinet nod | Business Standard News*
@Penguin will it really take 2022 to roll out first frigate ? i don't see big timeline advantage here. How do Chinese or Koreans do it in three years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Agent_47 said:


> *Rs 50k-cr naval project gets Cabinet nod | Business Standard News*
> @Penguin will it really take 2022 to roll out first frigate ? i don't see big timeline advantage here. How do Chinese or Koreans do it in three years?



I suspect they use 3 Shifts. We use 1 shift.


----------



## Agent_47

MokshaVimukthi said:


> I suspect they use 3 Shifts. We use 1 shift.


Seriously, in the land of call centers you find it as a reason ?!


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Agent_47 said:


> Seriously, in the land of call centers you find it as a reason ?!



In a land of Public sector ship builders I find that extremely probable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

possumlot said:


>



I always liked it this way-flight decks crowded with aircraft


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> *Rs 50k-cr naval project gets Cabinet nod*
> 
> The Cabinet Committee on Security on Tuesday sanctioned the country's biggest naval project, the construction of seven stealth frigates for Rs 45,381 crore. Mazagon Dock Ltd (MDL), Mumbai , will build four of these, while Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata (GRSE), simultaneously builds the other three.
> 
> This project, dubbed Project 17A, follows on from the earlier Project 17
> 
> *The timeline for Project 17A allows each shipyard a preparatory period of two years, in which they will prepare for construction and place orders for long-lead items like engines and transmission. Then they will actually build the warship over five years. The first two frigates would be delivered by MDL and GRSE in 2022, with the rest coming in pairs at one-year intervals.*
> 
> 
> @Penguin will it really take 2022 to roll out first frigate ? i don't see big timeline advantage here. How do Chinese or Koreans do it in three years?


Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM) = Barak 8

2+5 years doesn't seem unreasonable..

First French Fremm > laid down 2007 (build start), launched 2010 (float out), commissioned 2012 (in service) = 5.5 yr
Moroccan FREMM > 2008, mid 2011, early 2014 = 5-6 yr
First Italian Fremm > February 2008, 16 July 2011, 29 May 2013 = 5+ yr
1st French horizon > April 2002, March 2005, December 2008 = 6.5 yr
1st italian Horizon > July 2002, October 2005, December 2007 =6.5 yr
1st type 45 > March 2003, February 2006, July 2009 = 6 yrs
1st Dutch LCF > laid down September, 1998, launched April, 2000, commissioned April, 2002 = <4 yr 
2nd F-100 Alcaro de Bazan > October 2001, February 2002, December 2003 = <3 yrs
1st Schsen class F124 > February 1999, January 2001, December 2003 = 4yr

1st KDX3 > launched May 2007 , commissioned December 2008 
1st KDX2> launched May 2002, commisioned November 2003

Arleigh Burke > launched September 1989, commisioned July 1991 (1st flight 1)
Mahan> launched June 1996, commissioned February 1998 (1st Flight 2)
Micheal Murphy > launched May 2011, commisioned October 2012 (last Flight IIA: 5"/62, one 20mm CIWS variant)

In this respect, the massive Chinese building program is NOT representative....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM) = Barak 8
> 
> 2+5 years doesn't seem unreasonable..
> 
> First French Fremm > laid down 2007 (build start), launched 2010 (float out), commissioned 2012 (in service) = 5.5 yr
> Moroccan FREMM > 2008, mid 2011, early 2014 = 5-6 yr
> First Italian Fremm > February 2008, 16 July 2011, 29 May 2013 = 5+ yr
> 1st French horizon > April 2002, March 2005, December 2008 = 6.5 yr
> 1st italian Horizon > July 2002, October 2005, December 2007 =6.5 yr
> 1st type 45 > March 2003, February 2006, July 2009 = 6 yrs
> 1st KDX3 > launched May 2007 , commissioned December 2008
> 1st KDX2> launched May 2002, commisioned November 2003
> 
> In this respect, the Chinese building program are NOT representative....


From what has been written they are saying the construction will take 60 months (5 years) down from 72 months for the P-17s but then they state the first deliveries will only be in 2022 (by which I assume they mean deliveries to the IN) so I am guessing this additional 2 years are for user trails on the first examples of the P-17As with the remaining vessels adhering more closely to 5-5.5 years from keel laying to commissioning.


----------



## Agent_47

Abingdonboy said:


> From what has been written they are saying the construction will take 60 months (5 years) down from 72 months for the P-17s but then they state the first deliveries will only be in 2022 (by which I assume they mean deliveries to the IN) so I am guessing this additional 2 years are for user trails on the first examples of the P-17As with the remaining vessels adhering more closely to 5-5.5 years from keel laying to commissioning.





> *The timeline for Project 17A allows each shipyard a preparatory period of two years, in which they will prepare for construction and place orders for long-lead items like engines and transmission. Then they will actually build the warship over five years. The first two frigates would be delivered by MDL and GRSE in 2022, with the rest coming in pairs at one-year intervals.*


Still i don't understand why they want 2 years of preparation.As @Penguin said 5 yr + 0.5 yr (trial) is perfect.order them and engine and transmission will be ready when the main hull is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ah, that makes sense then. Two years seems a little long for preparations to be made but then I guess it is better to take this approach- plan well ahead of time then fail to plan and run into troubles later (as has happened with indigenous projects in the past).


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> From what has been written they are saying the construction will take 60 months (5 years) down from 72 months for the P-17s but then they state the first deliveries will only be in 2022 (by which I assume they mean deliveries to the IN) so I am guessing this additional 2 years are for user trails on the first examples of the P-17As with the remaining vessels adhering more closely to 5-5.5 years from keel laying to commissioning.


They are allowing for integration of new systems into the existing design, something not to be underestimated (see Talwar experience). Besides, yards are busy. Time added at the front, not the rear.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> They are allowing for integration of new systems into the existing design, something not to be underestimated (see Talwar experience). Besides, yards are busy. Time added at the front, not the rear.


Yes @Agent_47 has clarified that for me. I guess it makes sense, would have been preferable (from a fanboy point of view) for an earlier induction date but I can't really argue against the logic of having these 2 years at the start and the fact that all subsequent P-17As will be built in 5 years is not something I can turn my nose up at- that's quite something.


----------



## Krate M

This modular building should see better timeline also because if one shipyard falls behind, another like grse can make the same module. Will also reduce the time in refit and modernization by modular replacement

The naval plan seems to be moving forward in the right direction. Better to plan for 2 years to allow for any possible delay.


----------



## kaykay

gslv mk3 said:


> I always liked it this way-flight decks crowded with aircraft


I can see 7-8 Ks inside hanger and 7-8 on flight deck. Though Viki can accommodate more on flight deck and hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Govt okays plan for building 6 N-submarines, 7 frigates - Rediff.com India News




The government has cleared the indigenous construction of seven stealth frigates and six nuclear-powered submarines to bolster naval power.


Defence sources said the decision was taken recently by the Cabinet Committee on Security.

The decision to build the six new submarines is part of the 30-year submarine building programme cleared in 1999. The plan is to have 24 submarines in 30 years. The first project was the P75, under which six Scorpene submarines are being built in India.

Another project for six more submarines was cleared by the government last year and this project was titled P75I. The Request for Proposal for the project is likely to be issued in March.

"The government has tweaked the project under which the CCS has taken a decision that the next six submarines would be nuclear-powered, unlike the conventional ones that were envisaged," sources said explaining the recent decision.

They said it was different from the P75I project and was already envisaged when the 30-year project was cleared.

The government has also decided to go ahead with the 'Project-17A' for stealth frigates under which four will be constructed at Mazagon Docks in Mumbai and three at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers in Kolkata.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Agent_47

AshM version of Nirbhay is under development with X band seeker.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568452526816641024


----------



## sudhir007

2nd Kolkata class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAC-1:


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

By the look of it, IAC-1 can carry upto 14 LCA on the deck. Along with 3 Helicoptors. Assuming the hangar below holds at least 16 LCA and 7 Heli, ICA-1 can carry upto 40 Aicrafts


----------



## Abingdonboy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> By the look of it, IAC-1 can carry upto 14 LCA on the deck. Along with 3 Helicoptors. Assuming the hangar below holds at least 16 LCA and 7 Heli, ICA-1 can carry upto 40 Aicrafts


I wouldn't read too much into this model and remember the fighter wing will be a mix of the NLCA and the much larger MiG-29K/KUBs who will inherently take up more space.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Abingdonboy said:


> I wouldn't read too much into this model and remember the fighter wing will be a mix of the NLCA and the much larger MiG-29K/KUBs who will inherently take up more space.



Indian Navy wanted Indian aircraft to fly off Indian built Aircraft carrier. That is how the Indian Navy thinks, Fiercely proud of anything India and totally committed to Indigenous development and taking immense pride in it. 

If you observe closely, all the helicopters on that model are also of Dhruv. 

Mig 29K was a back up plan in case LCA did not materialize.


----------



## kaku1

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Indian Navy wanted Indian aircraft to fly off Indian built Aircraft carrier. That is how the Indian Navy thinks, Fiercely proud of anything India and totally committed to Indigenous development and taking immense pride in it.
> 
> If you observe closely, all the helicopters on that model are also of Dhruv.
> 
> Mig 29K was a back up plan in case LCA did not materialize.


Nope, if wing folding not going to possible in NLCA ( which is actually not), then IN is not that much idiot, to go with it.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

kaku1 said:


> Nope, if wing folding not going to possible in NLCA ( which is actually not), then IN is not that much idiot, to go with it.



LOL. LCA is small enough to fit into the AC without folding its wings.


----------



## Abingdonboy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Indian Navy wanted Indian aircraft to fly off Indian built Aircraft carrier. That is how the Indian Navy thinks, Fiercely proud of anything India and totally committed to Indigenous development and taking immense pride in it.
> 
> If you observe closely, all the helicopters on that model are also of Dhruv.
> 
> Mig 29K was a back up plan in case LCA did not materialize.


Nah bro this isn't correct. Yes this model depicts a utopian all "Made/designed in India" vision but it won't be like this in reality. The helos will be S-70Bs and (foreign) NLUHs, and the MiG-29Ks will be the main component of the IAC-1/Vikramditya's air wings simply because they are many times more capable than the N-LCA. The IN supports indigenous efforts of course but they aren't going to hamper their capabilities in the quest for indigenisation. 

In 20 years India will likely be in the position to field all Indian CBGs with incredibly indigenous content but not today, not tomorrow and not for the IAC-1 or even IAC-2.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Abingdonboy said:


> Nah bro this isn't correct. Yes this model depicts a utopian all "Made/designed in India" vision but it won't be like this in reality. The helos will be S-70Bs and (foreign) NLUHs, and the MiG-29Ks will be the main component of the IAC-1/Vikramditya's air wings simply because they are many times more capable than the N-LCA. The IN supports indigenous efforts of course but they aren't going to hamper their capabilities in the quest for indigenisation.
> 
> In 20 years India will likely be in the position to field all Indian CBGs with incredibly indigenous content but not today, not tomorrow and not for the IAC-1 or even IAC-2.



Which is what I said. It shows Indian Nay INTENTION and Desire.

Having two set of Fighter jets on board an AC creates is own set of problems, especially regarding maintenance, skill and pilots. It would provide more operational Flexibility, but it would be a logistics nightmare.


----------



## Abingdonboy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Which is what I said. It shows Indian Nay INTENTION and Desire.


Intention is one thing but you have made out the NLCA is the IN's preferred option with the massively more capable MiG-29K as the "back up plan" which is simply not true and illogical. 



MokshaVimukthi said:


> Having two set of Fighter jets on board an AC creates is own set of problems, especially regarding maintenance, skill and pilots. It would provide more operational capability, but it would be a logistics nightmare.


To an extent yes but it has happened in the past in other navies and within the IN itself so it can be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Intention is one thing but you have made out the NLCA is the IN's preferred option with the massively more capable MiG-29K as the "back up plan" which is simply not true and illogical.
> 
> 
> To an extent yes but it has happened in the past in other navies and within the IN itself so it can be done.




What? Of course it can be done and it will continue to be done. Different aircraft, for different tasks can and will operate together on one Carrier. Nothing new or strange.

Why on earth does one come with gross exaggerations like "logistical nightmare" to describe that? Even a basic IA unit like a company or Battalion maintains different vehicles or eqpt. on its strength. Is that a "logistical nightmare"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Capt.Popeye said:


> What? Of course it can be done and it will continue to be done. Different aircraft, for different tasks can and will operate together on one Carrier. Nothing new or strange.
> 
> Why on earth does one come with gross exaggerations like "logistical nightmare" to describe that? Even a basic IA unit like a company or Battalion maintains different vehicles or eqpt. on its strength. Is that a "logistical nightmare"?



A land based unit has easy access to spare parts and repair kits, not to mention little limitation in space. An operational AC will not have that level of logistic support. They will have to carry everything themselves in a limited amount of space.

Considering that IN till recently carried only one type of Jet, will also determine operational mix.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MokshaVimukthi said:


> A land based unit has easy access to spare parts and repair kits, not to mention little limitation in space. An operational AC will not have that level of logistic support. They will have to carry everything themselves in a limited amount of space.
> 
> Considering that IN in recent tradition carried only one type of Jet will also determine operational mix.



BTW, I did get to see the IN's Carriers close-up in my time, and also how the Hangar Deck was utilised to carry and support all the aircraft on board. Nothing new or unfamiliar to me. 

The IN will deploy aircraft on its Carriers as per its _operational doctrines_; that has also controlled which aircraft the IN has chosen to induct, among other conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Capt.Popeye said:


> BTW, I did get to see the IN's Carriers close-up in my time, and also how the Hangar Deck was utilised to carry and support all the aircraft on board. Nothing new or unfamiliar to me.
> 
> The IN will deploy aircraft on its Carriers as per its _operational doctrines_; that has also controlled which aircraft the IN has chosen to induct, among other conditions.



I am talking about its operational doctrine. Still time will tell.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> What? Of course it can be done and it will continue to be done. Different aircraft, for different tasks can and will operate together on one Carrier. Nothing new or strange.
> 
> Why on earth does one come with gross exaggerations like "logistical nightmare" to describe that? Even a basic IA unit like a company or Battalion maintains different vehicles or eqpt. on its strength. Is that a "logistical nightmare"?


You are right that is happens, the IN did so flying the Alize and Sea Hawks off INS Vikrant. But then I don't think we can ignore the trend across the world is to go for a single platform (USN- EA-6 and F-18 are to be replaced by the F-35 in the long term, for the FrN the Rafale will replace all Super Étendards). That is not to say the NLCA cannot be operated alongside the MiG-29K from IN ACCs, just there is cost for doing so but then there is also a considerable benefit so why not?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> You are right that is happens, the IN did so flying the Alize and Sea Hawks off INS Vikrant. But then I don't think we can ignore the trend across the world is to go for a single platform (USN- EA-6 and F-18 are to be replaced by the F-35 in the long term, for the FrN the Rafale will replace all Super Étendards). That is not to say the NLCA cannot be operated alongside the MiG-29K from IN ACCs, just there is cost for doing so but then there is also a considerable benefit so why not?



All trends are not necessarily universal. Every Force has to work according to its operational doctrines (primarily) within its operating environment. Ditto for the IN. As we can see; it seems to parallel some trends internationally in some respects and does not in some respects. 
Everything has to be 'tailor-made' or 'custom-designed', in a manner of speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> All trends are not necessarily universal. Every Force has to work according to its operational doctrines (primarily) within its operating environment. Ditto for the IN. As we can see; it seems to parallel some trends internationally in some respects and does not in some respects.
> Everything has to be 'tailor-made' or 'custom-designed', in a manner of speaking.


Yes, this is a very fair analysis and I wasn't actually questioning the IN's decision to operate a mixed fighter compliment from ACCs, I think for a number of reasons this is beneficial and justified.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence23-February, 2015 12:44 IST 

*CNS visit to Bangladesh 23-26 Feb 15 *

Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of Naval Staff is on an official visit to Bangladesh from 23 to 26 Feb 15. The visit is intended to further consolidate the defence relations between the two countries and also to explore new avenues for naval cooperation towards achieving comprehensive maritime security in the Bay of Bengal. 

During his stay at Bangladesh, the Chief of Naval Staff is scheduled to hold bilateral discussions with the three Service Chiefs at Dhaka as well as ‘call-on’ the President and the Prime Minister. The CNS will also visit various training and operational facilities at Khulna and Chittagong. 

The Indian and Bangladeshi Navies cooperate with each other in various areas of technical training, participation in Victory Day celebrations, Navy to Navy Staff Talks as well as through interactions at various multilateral fora such as the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium, and the Western Pacific Naval Symposium. The Bangladeshi Navy has been regularly participating in the MILAN series of exercises conducted by Indian Navy at Port Blair, and warships from both Navies call at each other’s ports. These avenues for cooperation provide excellent opportunity for professional exchanges, developing interoperability and to build camaraderie. 

The major issues that are likely to be discussed by the Chief of Naval Staff include exchange of white shipping information towards development of comprehensive maritime domain awareness, cooperation in maritime infrastructure development, training and exchange of subject matter experts. In addition, Bangladesh Navy has been invited to attend the prestigious International Fleet Review being organised by the Indian Navy at Visakhapatnam in Feb 2016.


----------



## Agent_47

INS Nirbhik, a Veer Class (Tarantul class) corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-February, 2015 16:51 IST 

Delay in Induction of Scorpene Submarine 

The original schedule of delivery of the first submarine was December, 2012 which has since been revised. 

The difficulties faced by M/s. MDL during the course of procurement of materials from foreign vendors had mainly led to the delay. 

The builder shipyard has a contract with M/s DCNS, France for construction of Scorpene Submarines. M/s DCNS deputes its personnel / consultant to guide the construction of the submarines as per the collaboration agreement. 

The shipyard has undertaken augmentation of the manpower, infrastructure and industrial means in a phased manner to meet the production targets. Production capabilities have also been augmented. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Dr. Chandan Mitra in Rajya Sabha today. 

DM/HH/NM 
(Release ID :115764)


----------



## skynet

Agent_47 said:


> INS Nirbhik, a Veer Class (Tarantul class) corvette






upgraded one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ADD BDM



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ADD BDM said:


> View attachment 196238


P-15Bs are coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADD BDM

Abingdonboy said:


> P-15Bs are coming along nicely.


but only one is being build .....no others

this is from GRSE they are buliding some thing donno kw waht?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ADD BDM said:


> but only one is being build .....no others
> 
> this is from GRSE they are buliding some thing donno kw waht?
> View attachment 196404


Probably the modules for the P-15Bs.


----------



## ADD BDM

Abingdonboy said:


> Probably the modules for the P-15Bs.


 i am talking about GRSE not MDL


----------



## Abingdonboy

ADD BDM said:


> i am talking about GRSE not MDL


Ah, didn't read your post properly. That could be anything, GRSE have a full order book.


----------



## CONNAN

INTERNAL WEAPONS BAY

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Four immediate support vessels inducted into Indian Navy | Zee News


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Antisubmarine aircraft P-3C Orion and P-8I Neptune - Best Pics i have seen till date


----------



## Agent_47

The new MCMVs under construction for the Finnish Navy by Intermarine Italy which is in partnership with GSL to build 12 Mine sweepers.

@Penguin can you do a comparison between Type 26 and Project 17A ? 
comparable both will be out on similar time frame,same tonnage etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> The new MCMVs under construction for the Finnish Navy by Intermarine Italy which is in partnership with GSL to build 12 Mine sweepers.
> 
> @Penguin can you do a comparison between Type 26 and Project 17A ?
> comparable both will be out on similar time frame,same tonnage etc...


I'll have a look when I have more time.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

The Type 26 programme is planned to develop three variants - anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-aircraft warfare (AAW) and general purpose (GP) vessels.

The ASW will be equipped with a standard hull mounted sonar and other low frequency active and passive sonars. They will protect the ship against submarine threats. It will also have a medium range target indication and fire control radar. The mission bay can be configured to meet mission requirements.
The AAW will be equipped with a long and medium range anti-air missile system and one long range air surveillance radar for protection against air threats. Its modular design will enable accommodation of defence systems and radars of various countries.
The GP will have a versatile mission bay and accommodate various types of unmanned surface vehicles, sea boats and unmanned underwater vehicles. It can perform counter piracy, maritime security and counter terrorist operations.
The one key area which makes the global combat ship stand apart from other warships is its adaptability.
The Type 26 will adapt to operations, allowing equipment and crew to flex to meet changing tasks. At the centre of this concept is the flexible mission bay located forward of the helicopter hangar, which can house and deploy additional boats, unmanned vehicles (aerial, surface or underwater) or up to ten containers for humanitarian aid.
The design also incorporates a five-inch medium calibre gun and a flight deck that can operate aircraft up to Chinook helicopters. BAE’s original working baseline reportedly involved a 141m x 20m, 6,850t ship, but reductions in target cost led them to publish figures of 148mx19m but just 5,400t. The crew would be just 118, with room for 72 embarked troops

Type 26
Project 17A
*
Dimensions*
148m x 19m
144m x18m
*
Max. displacement*
5,400 tons (probably standard, not full load)
5300 tons standard, 6115-6200 tons - full load
*
Max. speed*
28+ kt
30+ kt
*
Range*
11,000km at 15kt
5,000+ at 18 kt
*
Endurance*
60 days
?
*
Crew*
130 and 36 embarked troops
about 150
*
Propulsion*
CODLOG (Combined Diesel Electric or Gas Turbine) system, with 36MW Rolls-Royce MT30 unspecified MTU diesel generator sets, and David Brown Gear Systems Ltd. gearbox
CODOG (Combined Diesel Or Gas Turbine) system, with two E LM 2500 IEC (36 MW), two S.E.M.T. Pielstick 16 PA6 STC diesels (11,4 MW) and Renk gearboxes.
*
Weaponsystems*

1x 127 mm L55 medium gun
2x 30 mm DS30M mount (with Oelikon KCBs cannon)
2x Phalanx CIWS
2x miniguns (Gatling MGs)
4x machineguns
48 short vls cells for SeaCeptor (CAMM) 25km sam
24 long vls cells for ash and la missiles e.g. LRASM, Tomahawk
Stingray 324mm asw-torpedoes

1x Otobreda 127/64 LW gun
2x AK630
A number (at least 2x8 i.e. half of P15A?) of 80km Barak-8 sam
at least 8x, at most 16x Brahmos (4-8 la, 4-8 Ash)
2x RBU 6000
553mm asw torpedoes
*
Sensors*

Type 997 Artisan 3D radar (200km, 900 targets)
Type 2050 bowsonar
Sonar 2087 towed array
SCOT-5 satcom
URVIN-GQ DLF decoys
No CEC

Revathi S-band 3D CAR (200km 150 targets) plus multi-functional phased array (AESA) radar e.g. IAI EL/M-2248 MF-STAR or possibly Aegis Combat System (SPY 1F?) combined with radar directors
HUMSA (hull-mounted sonar)
ATAS/Thales Sintra towed array

*Helicopters*
2x Lynx Wildcat or 1 WA-101 Merlin
2x Sea King sized helicopters, possibly Hal Druv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Penguin said:


> The Type 26 programme is planned to develop three variants - anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-aircraft warfare (AAW) and general purpose (GP) vessels.
> 
> The ASW will be equipped with a standard hull mounted sonar and other low frequency active and passive sonars. They will protect the ship against submarine threats. It will also have a medium range target indication and fire control radar. The mission bay can be configured to meet mission requirements.
> The AAW will be equipped with a long and medium range anti-air missile system and one long range air surveillance radar for protection against air threats. Its modular design will enable accommodation of defence systems and radars of various countries.
> The GP will have a versatile mission bay and accommodate various types of unmanned surface vehicles, sea boats and unmanned underwater vehicles. It can perform counter piracy, maritime security and counter terrorist operations.
> The one key area which makes the global combat ship stand apart from other warships is its adaptability.
> The Type 26 will adapt to operations, allowing equipment and crew to flex to meet changing tasks. At the centre of this concept is the flexible mission bay located forward of the helicopter hangar, which can house and deploy additional boats, unmanned vehicles (aerial, surface or underwater) or up to ten containers for humanitarian aid.
> The design also incorporates a five-inch medium calibre gun and a flight deck that can operate aircraft up to Chinook helicopters. BAE’s original working baseline reportedly involved a 141m x 20m, 6,850t ship, but reductions in target cost led them to publish figures of 148mx19m but just 5,400t. The crew would be just 118, with room for 72 embarked troops
> 
> Type 26
> Project 17A
> *
> Dimensions*
> 148m x 19m
> 144m x18m
> *
> Max. displacement*
> 5,400 tons (probably standard, not full load)
> 5300 tons standard, 6115-6200 tons - full load
> *
> Max. speed*
> 28+ kt
> 30+ kt
> *
> Range*
> 11,000km at 15kt
> 5,000+ at 18 kt
> *
> Endurance*
> 60 days
> ?
> *
> Crew*
> 130 and 36 embarked troops
> about 150
> *
> Propulsion*
> CODLOG (Combined Diesel Electric or Gas Turbine) system, with 36MW Rolls-Royce MT30 unspecified MTU diesel generator sets, and David Brown Gear Systems Ltd. gearbox
> CODOG (Combined Diesel Or Gas Turbine) system, with two E LM 2500 IEC (36 MW), two S.E.M.T. Pielstick 16 PA6 STC diesels (11,4 MW) and Renk gearboxes.
> *
> Weaponsystems*
> 
> 1x 127 mm L55 medium gun
> 2x 30 mm DS30M mount (with Oelikon KCBs cannon)
> 2x Phalanx CIWS
> 2x miniguns (Gatling MGs)
> 4x machineguns
> 48 short vls cells for SeaCeptor (CAMM) 25km sam
> 24 long vls cells for ash and la missiles e.g. LRASM, Tomahawk
> Stingray 324mm asw-torpedoes
> 
> 1x Otobreda 127/64 LW gun
> 2x AK630
> A number (at least 2x8 i.e. half of P15A?) of 80km Barak-8 sam
> at least 8x, at most 16x Brahmos (4-8 la, 4-8 Ash)
> 2x RBU 6000
> 553mm asw torpedoes
> *
> Sensors*
> 
> Type 997 Artisan 3D radar (200km, 900 targets)
> Type 2050 bowsonar
> Sonar 2087 towed array
> SCOT-5 satcom
> URVIN-GQ DLF decoys
> No CEC
> 
> Revathi S-band 3D CAR (200km 150 targets) plus multi-functional phased array (AESA) radar e.g. IAI EL/M-2248 MF-STAR or possibly Aegis Combat System (SPY 1F?) combined with radar directors
> HUMSA (hull-mounted sonar)
> ATAS/Thales Sintra towed array
> 
> *Helicopters*
> 2x Lynx Wildcat or 1 WA-101 Merlin
> 2x Sea King sized helicopters, possibly Hal Druv



Since Shivalik had 24 SAM and 32 Barak 1 VLS, it is ridiculous to think that Project 17A will have only 16 Barak 8 SAM. 

If I had to guess I would say at least 32 Barak 1/8 combo or even 48 VLS for Air Defence.


----------



## Agent_47

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Since Shivalik had 24 SAM and 32 Barak 1 VLS, it is ridiculous to think that Project 17A will have only 16 Barak 8 SAM.
> 
> If I had to guess I would say at least 32 Barak 1/8 combo or even 48 VLS for Air Defence.


you are right.my guess is 32 barak 8 + 16 Point defence (maitri/C-dome).
surprising thing is 24 strike length VLS for type 26 and p17a will only have 8 vls.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Agent_47 said:


> you are right.my guess is 32 barak 8 + 16 Point defence (maitri/C-dome).
> surprising thing is 24 strike length VLS for type 26 and p17a will only have 8 vls.



Yes, it is rather disappointing. I hope this is proved wrong when the Ship comes out.


----------



## Penguin

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Since Shivalik had 24 SAM and 32 Barak 1 VLS, it is ridiculous to think that Project 17A will have only 16 Barak 8 SAM.
> 
> If I had to guess I would say at least 32 Barak 1/8 combo or even 48 VLS for Air Defence.


We thought P15 would have 64 Barak 8.... but it got just 32. Israëli navy has refitted one of its SAAR5 from 2x32 Barak 1 down to 2x8 Barak 2.


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> you are right.my guess is 32 barak 8 + 16 Point defence (maitri/C-dome).
> surprising thing is 24 strike length VLS for type 26 and p17a *will* only have 8 vls.


will?

either 8 or 16 imho.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Penguin said:


> We thought P15 would have 64 Barak 8.... but it got just 32. Israëli navy has refitted one of its SAAR5 from 2x32 Barak 1 down to 2x8 Barak 2.



Maybe Barak 8 has a very high kill probability that is not being revealed.

Even then there is premium real estate available for putting more missiles, so its obvious IN will fill it up with VLS of either Strike or defend kind.


----------



## Penguin

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Maybe Barak 8 has a very high kill probability that is not being revealed.
> 
> Even then there is premium real estate available for putting more missiles, so its obvious IN will fill it up with VLS of either Strike or defend kind.


It is said that Barak 8 fullfills both medium/long range (80km) and close in (500m) intercepts quite well. Not inferior close in to Original Barak.



> The missile demonstrates exceptional interception characteristics throughout a very wide operational envelope.


Naval Barak-8 Missiles, Israel - Naval Technology
I'm not so sure IN will actually use Barak1 and 8 in one ship..Instead, you might see 3x8 (That is the number of Shtil on Shivalik and Talwar, of which batch 2 doesn't have any additional SAM...)

Remember, unlike P15A/B, the P17A is not an AAW vessel but an ASW oriented fleet escort. If all large IN ships are fitted with Barak 8, the what should go on an AAW ship like P15B?


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> Remember, unlike P15A/B, the P17A is not an AAW vessel but an ASW oriented fleet escort. If all large IN ships are fitted with Barak 8, the what should go on an AAW ship like P15B?


I beg to deffer, In IN,Talwar Class are the ASW oriented frigates.P17s are true multirole vessels, look at the size of it and P17 already have 56 ready to fire SAMs.P15As are primary fleet AAW escorts.Minimum number of SAMs on the P15A can be attributed to the uncertainty over Barak 8 & 1 at the time of construction.

also,whats up with huge difference of range bw T26 and P17?


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> I beg to deffer, In IN,Talwar Class are the ASW oriented frigates.P17s are true multirole vessels, look at the size of it and P17 already have 56 ready to fire SAMs.P15As are primary fleet AAW escorts.Minimum number of SAMs on the P15A can be attributed to the uncertainty over Barak 8 & 1 at the time of construction.


Of course Talwar is Krivak III with P17 features grafted onto it....

How so are Talwar and P17 so different: there is very little difference in the nature of armament and main sensors. Why is Talwar more ASW and Shivalik more multirole? The latter has double the helicopter load, which is your prime ASW weapon, aside from 533mm torps and RBU6000. Both classes have 8 AShM. Both classes have 24 Shtil and (at least in batch 1 Talwar) a secondary SAM system. All have multibarrel 30mm gatlings. Both have a medium naval gun. I don't see the difference in orientation.

Besides, I was comparing P15A and P17/17A.

On P15A: they could have mounted Barak 1 easily but didn't. Essentially the same situation as on p15 could have been installed, with 2 AK630 and 2x2 8 cell Barak 1 and 2 Elta directors. So you are reffering to ban on Barak 1, yes? IMHO it ended up with 32 Barak 2 because there was no ARH or IIRH inner layer SAM like Maitra/SRSAM available (yet).


----------



## ni8mare

Penguin said:


> Of course Talwar is Krivak III with P17 features grafted onto it....
> 
> How so are Talwar and P17 so different: there is very little difference in the nature of armament and main sensors. Why is Talwar more ASW and Shivalik more multirole? The latter has double the helicopter load, which is your prime ASW weapon, aside from 533mm torps and RBU6000. Both classes have 8 AShM. Both classes have 24 Shtil and (at least in batch 1 Talwar) a secondary SAM system. All have multibarrel 30mm gatlings. Both have a medium naval gun. I don't see the difference in orientation.
> 
> Besides, I was comparing P15A and P17/17A.
> 
> On P15A: they could have mounted Barak 1 easily but didn't. Essentially the same situation as on p15 could have been installed, with 2 AK630 and 2x2 8 cell Barak 1 and 2 Elta directors. So you are reffering to ban on Barak 1, yes? IMHO it ended up with 32 Barak 2 because there was no ARH or IIRH inner layer SAM like Maitra/SRSAM available (yet).


seriously we need second layer of defence .........like barak 1 or barak 8 mini or what you said

dont kw when they gonna do that


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> I beg to deffer, In IN,Talwar Class are the ASW oriented frigates.P17s are true multirole vessels, look at the size of it and P17 already have 56 ready to fire SAMs.P15As are primary fleet AAW escorts.Minimum number of SAMs on the P15A can be attributed to the uncertainty over Barak 8 & 1 at the time of construction.
> 
> also,whats up with huge difference of range bw T26 and P17?


T-26 is designed with patrol in mind. A few knots plus a different propulsion system and - possibly - larger bunkerage can make the difference


----------



## Agent_47

> At the same time the possibility of building on new orders for the Indian Navy by our factory will be discussed. In any case, India has already expressed an interest; it was regarding *four ships of more advanced modifications.*


Yantar acting CEO upbeat about building ships for Indian Navy | Russia & India Report

Its getting more clear that IN is in discussion to acquire more follow on Talwar class (possibly custom Admiral Grigorovich-class).Notably the required number is up one to four.
Also, i don't believe MoD will allow to simply 'buy' in these days of #makeinindia.It will be a "buy & make'', possibly with private shipyard co operation. At least one will be build in russian shipyard and remaining in Indian yard.

@vostok


----------



## PARIKRAMA

> *Indian Navy Gets More Immediate Support Vessels*
> _Three more Immediate Support Vessels (ISV) will be commissioned into the Western Naval Command by early next year, taking the total strength to 17. _
> 
> The latest batch of four ISVs - small and fast weaponised speedboat-like vessels - was commissioned a fortnight ago in a ceremony where Maharashtra chief minister Devendra Fadnavis was also present.
> 
> On the occasion, Fadnavis said that the ISV will enhance the capacity of the Indian Navy to provide better security.
> 
> ISVs are armed with heavy machine guns and state-of-the-art radar-navigational equipment. The induction and deployment of these ships will augment the ongoing efforts to bolster coastal security and provide protection to offshore assets from asymmetric threats.
> 
> While not primarily for coastal patrolling, the boats are used for guarding Indian assets like ONGC oil rigs off the Mumbai coast and the Naval Dockyard from sea borne threats. They however, can be redirected for coastal security if the need arises.
> 
> The boats are originally a product of the UAE-based Abu Dhabi Shipbuilders, which are now built in Mumbai by the SHM Shipcare under licence, says chief PRO (defence) Commander Rahul Sinha.
> 
> Three of the ISVs were built by ABDS while the remaining eleven were constructed in Mumbai. Three more are expected to be commissioned by early next year, Sinha said.
> 
> Indian Navy Gets More Immediate Support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*KD-707 (cn 4115) 'Nabhratna' (Jewel of the Sky) is the first test bed for India's Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO) and is basically a Navy-spec Do 228 minus all the bells and whistles. It will be used to test a range of airborne systems under development in India.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

“Even the primeval Stone Age islanders of the Sentinelese, who still persist in 2015 and shoot everybody who tries to talk to them with cane bows, are under satellite surveillance. The Indian Navy rigorously protects them from any knowledge of the Indian Navy.”
— Bruce Sterling, ‘State Of The World 2015' (2015) 

@levina I remember our dicussion on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

*The Challenges of Indigenization on the Nilgiri Project*

In today's day and age when Foreign Direct Investment flows in freely it is hard to perceive the difficulties we faced as a nation in getting basic license production of important pieces of machinery even after signing a large contract with the British Government to build 6 Leander class frigates. I am penning these down for the younger generation on Team BHP and other readers who started their careers after 1991 to learn about how things were in earlier years.

In Photo #F in the main article it is explained how the British reneged on supplying the license to assemble and (later) build the radar suite. And how the Dutch stepped in and built a long term relationship. The story did not end there. The transmission of these ships was through a David Brown Engineering gear box. Naval gear boxes are not only mechanical marvels they are also a work of art and metallurgy gearing down from 10,000 RPM steam turbine to a 150 RPM marine propeller. David Brown point blank refused to sell us the license rights for assembly and manufacture. They assumed we will have no choice but to buy it from them and also save them the bother of transferring know how to a third world country. Interestingly Walchand Nagar Industries who had a technical collaboration with a Swiss company called MAAG said 'hey our collaborators can make these transmission units and they will sell the know-how too'. Walchandnagar were known more for production of sugar and not gearboxes - understandably the Navy was nervous as hell. But necessity is the mother of invention and we plunged ahead on what was a high risk path. The British said we cannot guarantee the mating of your Swiss gearbox to our turbines at one end or the propeller at the other. The Swiss proved as good as their word. There were few hiccups in the trials but they stayed the course with us and produced perfectly mated gearboxes. 

Vickers, UK were the suppliers of the gun, some of the weapons, the turbines, the boilers and more. They were unduly skeptical that these ships will ever get built in a backward country like India and their Chairman said so in so many words to admiral BA Samson but Vickers were happy to sign the contract and collect the fee all the same! In fact their Managing Director Sir Issac Eric came for the final trials convinced that Nilgiri would fail them and he had kept a team of British engineers on standby with air tickets to fly down, from the UK, on this expected 'failure of final tests'. One test is to race the ship forward at full power and full speed and then suddenly switch to full aft ie reverse by reversing the turbines. This puts the ultimate strain on all the machinery and the hull and is conducted but once in a ship's lifetime in pre-commissioning tests. Fortunately they had to cancel their tickets as the tests went off without a hitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> “Even the primeval Stone Age islanders of the Sentinelese, who still persist in 2015 and shoot everybody who tries to talk to them with cane bows, are under satellite surveillance. The Indian Navy rigorously protects them from any knowledge of the Indian Navy.”
> — Bruce Sterling, ‘State Of The World 2015' (2015)
> 
> @levina I remember our dicussion on this topic.


Haha

Yeah I remember you talking about UAVs.
I'm glad that the island is under surveillance, so now the north sentinel is not so isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

INS Alleppey decommissioned - The Hindu
Updated: March 14, 2015 03:34 IST

_INS Alleppey_, one of the six Ponchicherry class coastal minesweepers purchased from the erstwhile USSR in the 1970s, was on Friday decommissioned at sunset after nearly 35 years of service under the Western Naval Command.

After _INS Alleppey_’s decommissioning, the Indian Navy will be left with five other operational minesweeper vessels.

The ship was decommissioned by Rear Admiral MS Pawar, Flag Officer Commanding, Maharashtra and Gujarat Naval Area, at Mumbai Naval Dockyard on Friday. It was attended by ex-Commanding Officers of the ship as well as senior officers of the Western Naval Command.


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

Major rejig in Indian Navy top ranks | Zee News

New Delhi: In a major rejig in the Indian Navy, Vice Chief S Lanba was on Saturday appointed the chief of the southern naval command, replacing SPS Cheema who will take over the frontline western naval command, highly placed sources said.


Vice Admiral Cheema will take charge from Vice-Admiral Anil Chopra, who retires on March 31.

Chief of Personal at Navy Headquarters, Vice Admiral P Murugesan will succeed Vice Admiral Lanba as vice chief.



IANS


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The First Sea Lord and CNS, Royal Navy, Admiral Sir George Zambellas inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on March 16, 2015.




The First Sea Lord and CNS, Royal Navy, Admiral Sir George Zambellas calling on the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan, in New Delhi on March 16, 2015.




The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan exchanging memento with the First Sea Lord and CNS, Royal Navy, Admiral Sir George Zambellas, in New Delhi on March 16, 2015.







UK Navy Chief to hold talks with defence officials | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, March 16, 2015 - 16:29

New Delhi: British Navy Chief will hold talks with top defence officials on enhancement of training exchanges and visit various naval installations during his four-day trip to the country.


Admiral Sir George Zambellas, First Sea Lord and Chief of the Naval Staff, Royal Navy was received at South Block lawns today by Indian Navy chief Admiral RK Dhowan and was accorded a ceremonial guard of honour.

During the day, Zambellas is scheduled to hold bilateral discussions with the Defence Minister and the three Service Chiefs as well as various senior MoD and other government officials here, an official statement said here.

Issues that are likely to be discussed during the visit include enhancement of training exchanges, improving maritime domain awareness by sharing of and participation of the Royal Navy in the prestigious International Fleet Review being organised by the Indian Navy off Visakhapatnam in February next year.

The Admiral will also be visiting some of Indian Navy's training establishments at Kochi, and interact with the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, the Flag Officer Sea Training and Flag Officer, Naval Aviation at Goa.

While in Kochi, the Admiral will be shown the first Aircraft Carrier, being built indigenously at the Cochin Shipyard Limited.

The Indian Navy and the Royal Navy cooperate with each other in technical training, anti-piracy patrols and Navy to Navy staff talks.

The two navies have been conducting joint exercises at sea in the bilateral EX KONKAN since 2004. Warships from both navies call at each other's ports too. 

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2015 15:05 IST
*Operational Preparedness of Coast Guard *

Indian Coast Guard has a force level of 113 surface platforms including 50 ships, 45 Interceptor Boats & 18 Air Cusion Vehicles (hovercraft). In an expanding organization like the Coast Guard, procurement of vessels is an ongoing process. The acquisition of ships and boats are carried out keeping in view the threat perceptions, strategic concerns and operational requirements. There has been a significant acquisition of ships / vessels for Coast Guard in recent years. Indian Coast Guard has increased its fleet strength to 113 vessels and 64 aircraft compared to 61 vessels and 46 aircraft in 2008. Coast Guard has been adequately equipped to face the challenges of national security and the role assigned to it by Government.



Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2015 15:01 IST 
*

Newly Commissioned Aircrafts and Submarines by the Air Force and Navy *

New advanced aircraft inducted by the Indian Air Force (IAF) in the recent past include Su-30 MKI fighter aircraft, C-17 and C-130 transport aircraft, Mi-17V5 and ALH helicopters along with Pilatus PC-7 Basic Trainer and Hawk Mk-132 Advanced Jet Trainer. Further, recently on 17th December, 2014, the first Light Combat Aircraft has been accepted by the IAF. 

In the case of Army, 5 number of Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) Dhruv have been taken over during the last one year. 

Submarine / vessels commissioned during the last one year by the Navy include INS Sumedha, INS Sumitra, INS Kolkata, INS Kamorta and three Immediate Support Vessels (ISV). 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shrimati Sarojini Hembram in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Livefist* @livefist · 42m42 minutes ago
Indian & French aircraft carriers (Vikramaditya & Charles de Gaulle) to lead joint naval exercise Varuna from April 23 in the Arabian Sea.


----------



## migflug

*Russia, China may coordinate on nuclear-powered destroyer*



Staff Reporter

2015-03-19

15:42 (GMT+8)





Concept art for Russia's Leader-class destroyer. (Internet photo)

Russia is very likely to start construction on the world's third nuclear-powered destroyer with the assistance of China, according to the Sputnik News based in Moscow.

Admiral Igor Kasatonov, retired deputy commander of the Russian Navy, said the construction of the 10,000-ton Leader-class guided-missile destroyer would begin in 2017. Vasily Kashin, a military expert from the Center for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies based in Moscow, said the project provides a new opportunity for China and Russia to deepen defense cooperation.

The Leader-class destroyer would be the world's third nuclear-powered destroyer after the USS Truxtun (DLGN-35) and USS Bainbridge (DLGN-25) of the United States. Since both American vessels were later redesignated cruisers, the Leader-class would in fact be the only nuclear-powered destroyer in the world. Kashin said that the Leader-class is larger than the two American ships.

Unlike the US Navy, Russia does not have overseas naval bases around the world, the piece said, and it makes sense for Russia and China to build nuclear-powered destroyers or cruisers that can remain at sea for longer. Kashin also said China is working hard on the design of a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier. The participation of China in the construction of the Leader-class destroyer may give China the experience it needs, he said.
...




Can we have smthing like this

*Quote:*
Russia's new 4th generation Lada submarine to nullify USA's naval power
18.03.2015 

The new Russian submarine, Lada, will end the era of USA's reign at sea. (!) Washington will lose the main instrument of "power projection" to remote regions and may finally lose its global geopolitical role as well.

Anti-Russian militaristic hysteria has been snowballing in the West lately. Having noticed the revival of the traditionalist, imperial Russia that the deceitful Western Sodom has been humiliating and insulting for decades, the "free" European and American media filled their reports and pages with alarmist headlines about Moscow's "military preparations."

Should the Russians launch a rocket from the Plesetsk cosmodrome or from a submarine in the Barents Sea, or send its strategic aircraft flying along European borders, countless Western publications explode in accusations of "militarism and imperialism," "nuclear weapons rattling" "intimidation of the international community," and so on and so forth. Meanwhile, important news reports that are directly related to a change in the military-strategic balance of power in Eurasia, often pass unnoticed.

For example, on October 13, 2014, RIA Novosti news agency reported, citing a source at the military-industrial complex of the Russian Federation that Russia decided to launch serial production of air-independent propulsion power plants that would be used for future Project 677 "Lada" submarines."

The message did not receive any attention of the general public. Even military observers paid no proper attention to it. Yet, the news marked a real revolution in the field of military submarine making.

Advantages and disadvantages of underwater hunters

Today, all submarines are divided into two groups by the type of power plants: submarines with a nuclear power plant (nuclear reactor) and diesel-electric submarines that move on the surface with the help of a diesel engine, and use battery-powered electric motors when navigating under the water. 

Nuclear submarines appeared in the Soviet Navy in the late 1950s. The first nuclear submarine of Project 627 called the Leninsky Komsomol was put into operation in 1957. Since then and to this day, nuclear submarines constitute the main striking force of the Russian navy. They carry a wide range of most formidable weapons in the world - from strategic intercontinental missiles and tactical nuclear torpedoes to high-precision long-range cruise missiles - the core of the Russian strategic forces of non-nuclear deterrence.

Nuclear submarines possess a number of outstanding advantages. A nuclear sub can stay under the water for a practically unlimited period of time; it has high underwater speed, impressive submersion depth and an ability to carry a huge number of various weapons and equipment. Modern large displacement nuclear subs can be equipped not only with weapons, but also with highly efficient sonars, systems of communications, electronic reconnaissance and navigation.

At the same time, the main advantage of a nuclear power plant - its power - is the source of the main drawback of nuclear submarines. This drawback is noisiness. The presence of a nuclear reactor (and sometimes two) on board the submarine along with a whole range of other systems and mechanisms (turbines, generators, pumps, refrigeration units, fans, etc.) inevitably produces a variety of frequency oscillations and vibrations. Therefore, a nuclear submarine requires sophisticated technology to reduce the noise level.

Yet, a diesel-electric submarine is almost silent under water. Battery-powered electric motors do not require turbines and other noisy equipment. However, a diesel sub can stay under water for a relatively short period of time - just a few days. In addition, a diesel submarine is slow. The shortage of power, in turn, imposes serious constraints on displacement, weapons, and other key characteristics of diesel-electric submarines. In fact, these subs can hardly be referred to as "underwater" vessels. "Diving" would be a better word as they stay on the surface most of the time on deployment routes. In combat patrol areas, diesel-electric submarines have to ascend regularly and start diesel engines to recharge batteries.

For example, Russia's state-of-the-art diesel-electric submarine of Project 636.3 has only 400 miles of undersea navigation. In addition, the submarine moves under water at the speed of 3 knots, i.e. 5.4 km/h. Thus, such a submarine is unable to pursue an underwater target. The sub relies on intelligence information first and foremost. Hence, the main technique to use diesel-electric submarines in combat action is known as "veil" when submarines are deployed in a line perpendicular to the probable movement of the target, at specific distances from each other. The entire group of submarines receives commands from an external command post, which creates extra telltale factors and reduces the stability of underwater combat groups.

It has long been a dream for many navy engineers to create a submarine with a fundamentally new power plant that would combine the advantages of nuclear and diesel-electric submarines: power and stealth, longer autonomous diving and low noisiness. 

Project 677 Lada: Major technological breakthrough

Russian submarines of Project 677 Lada with air-independent power plant will mark a serious breakthrough in this direction. The new submarine will take the Russian undersea fleet to new frontiers.

The Lada sub is not large - their displacement is almost twice as less as that of the famous Varshavyanka. Yet, its arms complex is unusually large. In addition to traditional mine and torpedo weapons (six 533-mm torpedo tubes, 18 torpedoes or mines), Project 667 is the world's first non-nuclear submarine, equipped with specialized launchers for cruise missiles (ten vertical launchers in the middle part of the body). These cruise missiles can be both tactical and long-range missiles designed to destroy strategic targets deep into enemy territory. 

The most important feature of the new Russian submarine is the new air-independent propulsion plant. Without going into details, we would only say that with these power plants a Lada submarine will be submerged for up to 25 days - that is almost ten times longer than of its famous predecessor - Project 636.3 Varshavyanka. To crown it all, the Lada submarine will be even less noisy than the famous "black hole" Varshavyanka, which the Americans dubbed so because it is almost impossible to detect it. 

NATO countries, particularly Germany and Sweden, have long been trying to equip their submarines with such power plants. German shipbuilders have tried to build small submarines equipped with a hybrid power plant since late 1990s. It includes surface speed diesel engine for recharging batteries, silver-zinc batteries for energy-conserving underwater navigation and air-independent propulsion plant for energy-saving underwater navigation on the base of fuel cells that include tanks with cryogenic oxygen and metal hydride containers (special metal alloy with hydrogen).

The Germans succeeded in increasing the duration of underwater navigation of their submarines to 20 days. Presently, German submarines with air-independent propulsion plants of various modifications are in navy service in Germany, Italy, Portugal, Turkey, Israel, Korea and several other countries.

Swedish group Kockums Submarin Systems began the construction of Gotland class submarines with air-independent propulsion power plants based on the so-called "Stirling engine". Swedish subs can also stay under water for up to 20 days without recharging batteries. Stirling engine submarines currently serve not only in Scandinavia, but also in Australia, Japan, Singapore and Thailand.

However, both German and Swedish submarines pale in comparison with Russian Lada submarines. Project 667 Lada is qualitatively a new generation of submarines. 

Rubin Design Bureau - the main developer of submarines in Russia - designed the Lada to deliver salvo torpedo-missile strikes on marine and stationary ground targets both from torpedo tubes and specialized vertical missile silos. Due to the unique sonar system, the Russian sub has a significantly increased distance for target detection. It can submerge at the depth of 300 meters, develop underwater speed of up to 21 knots and submerged endurance of 45 days. To reduce noisiness, vibration isolators are used along with all-mode propulsion motor with permanent magnets. The hull of the submarine is covered with "Molniya" ("Lightning") material that absorbs sonar signals.

The Russian air-independent propulsion power plant will be a lot more energy conserving than its German analogue with up to 25 days of continuing underwater navigation. At the same time, Lada will be substantially less expensive than the German Project 212\214 sub. 

Before 2020, the Russian Navy expects to receive 14 of new 4th generation submarines. 

"Four to six of such submarines can completely block closed or semi-closed water area as of the Black, Baltic and Caspian Seas. Their advantages are obvious to any naval specialist," Vice-Admiral Viktor Patrushev said in an interview with RIA Novosti in late 2010.

The deployment of two or three groups of Lada submarines can fundamentally change the balance of power not only in the Baltic, Caspian and Black seas, but also in the North, in the Mediterranean water areas and in the Atlantic and the Indian Ocean. In the North, in the Barents Sea, Lada will cover the routes of deployment of Russian strategic missile submarines from any activity that US and NATO forces may show. This will significantly improve the combat stability of the naval component of Russian strategic nuclear forces.

Presently, Russian missile cruisers are mainly on duty under the Arctic ice, where they are virtually inaccessible to enemy action. The Americans can detect, track and attack our submarine only at the stage of its transition to the combat patrol area. The Lada sub is ideally suited to counter US submarines as they hear them at much greater distances.

With regard to the Mediterranean, the Atlantic and the Indian Ocean, the presence of Lada-type submarines in those waters nullifies the American naval power that is primarily based on aircraft carrier strike groups.





Contender for 75i??


----------



## Manindra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578873197484855296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*VLS Launcher *






*INS Vikramaditya is missing some of this close-in weapon system (CIWS*)

*Courtesy Saurav Chordia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## migflug

NDTV Reporting Dornier crash

Panaji, Goa: A Dornier aircraft of the Indian Navy, which was on a routine training mission with three personnel on board, crashed last night about 25 nautical miles South West of Goa.

While one personnel has been rescued, two officers - a Captain and an Observer - are still missing.

The last contact with the aircraft was reported at 10.08 pm last night.

Full scale search and rescue operation has been launched with more than six warships and some aircraft pressed into service.


----------



## Hindustani78

migflug said:


> NDTV Reporting Dornier crash
> 
> Panaji, Goa: A Dornier aircraft of the Indian Navy, which was on a routine training mission with three personnel on board, crashed last night about 25 nautical miles South West of Goa.
> 
> While one personnel has been rescued, two officers - a Captain and an Observer - are still missing.
> 
> The last contact with the aircraft was reported at 10.08 pm last night.
> 
> Full scale search and rescue operation has been launched with more than six warships and some aircraft pressed into service.




http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-aircraft-crashes-in-goa/article7030782.ece\
A Dornier aircraft of the Eastern Naval Command flies over Visakhapatnam in this 2009 file photo.







_PTI adds _

The Navy has ordered a Board of Inquiry into the crash that occurred off the Goa coast.

“Six Naval ships and four aircraft were immediately deployed for search which is still continuing to locate the two officers. The Navy has ordered a Board of Inquiry into the accident,” a Navy press release said.

The Naval air station at Goa lost communication with the aircraft at 10.02 PM, the release said.

The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter, it added.




Ministry of Defence
25-March, 2015 18:56 IST
*Navy Dornier Ditches During a Night Training Sortie off Goa *


A Dornier aircraft of the Indian Navy on a routine night training sortie ditched at sea about 20 nautical miles South West of Goa on the night of 24 Mar 15. The Naval Air Station at Goa lost radar contact with the aircraft at 10:08 PM on 24 Mar 15. The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter. The aircrew onboard the aircraft comprised three officers (two Pilots and one woman Observer). One Survivor, Commander Nikhil Kuldip Joshi, was picked up by a passing fishing boat (Niharika – from a fishing hamlet off Karwar) and transferred to a naval Fast Interceptor Craft. He is presently in naval hospital ‘Patanjali’ at Karwar and is reported to be stable.

Eight Naval ships and four aircraft were immediately deployed to search the area to locate the remaining two officers. Presently, there are 12 ships (including two ships from Indian Coast Guard) and four aircraft involved in the SAR operations. The Next of Kin of the aircrew have been informed. Meanwhile, a Board of Inquiry has been ordered to establish the cause of the accident.

During the day Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff, flew down to Goa and took stock of the SAR operation. He also met the families of the aircrew and met Cdr NK Joshi at Karwar before returning to Delhi in the evening.







fullstory
*Panaji, Mar 25 (PTI)* An Indian Navy surveillance aircraft crashed south-west off Goa coast with two officers, including a woman, missing while one has been rescued.

The Dornier maritime surveillance aircraft, which was on a routine training sortie, lost contact with the Naval Air Station in Goa last night at 22:08 hours.

"The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter.

The aircrew onboard the aircraft comprised three officers (two Pilots and one woman Observer)," the Navy said in a statement.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy teams on Thursday night recovered the body of Lt Kiran Shekhawat from sunk Dornier aircraft that is some 60 metres underwater. The aircraft had crashed into the Arabian Sea around 37 km south-west of the naval base in Goa on Tuesday night. 

The body is being taken to Goa for last rites. Lt Shekhawat was the observor on board the plane. The observor sits in the plane to monitor surveillance equipment. The body being inside the plane indicates that there was virtually no time to escape.
Lt Kiran Shekhawat 






Sub-lieutenant Abhinav Nagori; body still missing.







Dornier aircraft fuselage located, search on for missing - The Hindu
Naval divers have on Thursday evening identified the 16-metre-long fuselage section of the Dornier aircraft that crashed into sea, navy officials informed. Efforts are now on to locate the two missing personnel.

“The fuselage was detected within half a mile of the location where radar contact was lost and the depth in the area is about 50-60 metres,” officials said.

Earlier in the day INS Makar, a naval hydrographic vessel detected a large metallic object using her side scan sonar which was believed to be that of the crashed Dornier. Subsequently divers from another ship INS Matanga were pressed into service.

The aircraft was on a routine training mission with three personnel on board when it lost contact with air traffic control 25 nautical miles off Goa coast on the night of March 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> Of course Talwar is Krivak III with P17 features grafted onto it....
> 
> How so are Talwar and P17 so different: there is very little difference in the nature of armament and main sensors. Why is Talwar more ASW and Shivalik more multirole? The latter has double the helicopter load, which is your prime ASW weapon, aside from 533mm torps and RBU6000. Both classes have 8 AShM. Both classes have 24 Shtil and (at least in batch 1 Talwar) a secondary SAM system. All have multibarrel 30mm gatlings. Both have a medium naval gun. I don't see the difference in orientation.
> 
> Besides, I was comparing P15A and P17/17A.
> 
> On P15A: they could have mounted Barak 1 easily but didn't. Essentially the same situation as on p15 could have been installed, with 2 AK630 and 2x2 8 cell Barak 1 and 2 Elta directors. So you are reffering to ban on Barak 1, yes? IMHO it ended up with 32 Barak 2 because there was no ARH or IIRH inner layer SAM like Maitra/SRSAM available (yet).


Talwar and P17 are almost same in role and armaments.Then why go for costly p17 when you can do everything with 4000ton ship?
Also,why did IN ditched Kashtan CIWS for second lot of talwar,considering it has 9M311 missiles unlike AK630 ?


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> Talwar and P17 are almost same in role and armaments.Then why go for costly p17 when you can do everything with 4000ton ship?
> Also,why did IN ditched Kashtan CIWS for second lot of talwar,considering it has 9M311 missiles unlike AK630 ?


Because P17 was under development, Indian naval yards occupied and IN needed ships replacements fast in the short run, so they got the Russians to provide some that would be compatiblae with the roles for which the P17 was being built domestically.

IN never liked Kashtan. It is also dropped on the new 113556R frigates for the Russian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Navy teams on Thursday night recovered the body of Lt Kiran Shekhawat from sunk Dornier aircraft that is some 60 metres underwater. The aircraft had crashed into the Arabian Sea around 37 km south-west of the naval base in Goa on Tuesday night.
> 
> The body is being taken to Goa for last rites. Lt Shekhawat was the observor on board the plane. The observor sits in the plane to monitor surveillance equipment. The body being inside the plane indicates that there was virtually no time to escape.
> Lt Kiran Shekhawat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-lieutenant Abhinav Nagori; body still missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dornier aircraft fuselage located, search on for missing - The Hindu
> Naval divers have on Thursday evening identified the 16-metre-long fuselage section of the Dornier aircraft that crashed into sea, navy officials informed. Efforts are now on to locate the two missing personnel.
> 
> “The fuselage was detected within half a mile of the location where radar contact was lost and the depth in the area is about 50-60 metres,” officials said.
> 
> Earlier in the day INS Makar, a naval hydrographic vessel detected a large metallic object using her side scan sonar which was believed to be that of the crashed Dornier. Subsequently divers from another ship INS Matanga were pressed into service.
> 
> The aircraft was on a routine training mission with three personnel on board when it lost contact with air traffic control 25 nautical miles off Goa coast on the night of March 24.




Dornier crash: Body of third officer found; flight data recorders also recovered | Zee News
Panaji: Rescuers on Friday recovered the missing body of Lt Abhinav Nagori from the fuselage of the crashed Dornier-228 maritime surveillance aircraft.


Flight data recorders have also been recovered from the fuselage and search and rescue operations have been called off.

Lt Nagori's body, meanwhile, is being brought to Goa.

Lt Nagori was among the three crew members of the ill-fated Dornier-228 aircraft which crashed into the Arabian Sea near Goa earlier this week.

While the body of Lt Kiran Shekhawat was found on Thursday, Commander Nikhil Kuldip Joshi was rescued alive when the crash happened on Tuesday night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-aircraft-crashes-in-goa/article7030782.ece\
> A Dornier aircraft of the Eastern Naval Command flies over Visakhapatnam in this 2009 file photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _PTI adds _
> 
> The Navy has ordered a Board of Inquiry into the crash that occurred off the Goa coast.
> 
> “Six Naval ships and four aircraft were immediately deployed for search which is still continuing to locate the two officers. The Navy has ordered a Board of Inquiry into the accident,” a Navy press release said.
> 
> The Naval air station at Goa lost communication with the aircraft at 10.02 PM, the release said.
> 
> The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter, it added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 25-March, 2015 18:56 IST
> *Navy Dornier Ditches During a Night Training Sortie off Goa *
> 
> 
> A Dornier aircraft of the Indian Navy on a routine night training sortie ditched at sea about 20 nautical miles South West of Goa on the night of 24 Mar 15. The Naval Air Station at Goa lost radar contact with the aircraft at 10:08 PM on 24 Mar 15. The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter. The aircrew onboard the aircraft comprised three officers (two Pilots and one woman Observer). One Survivor, Commander Nikhil Kuldip Joshi, was picked up by a passing fishing boat (Niharika – from a fishing hamlet off Karwar) and transferred to a naval Fast Interceptor Craft. He is presently in naval hospital ‘Patanjali’ at Karwar and is reported to be stable.
> 
> Eight Naval ships and four aircraft were immediately deployed to search the area to locate the remaining two officers. Presently, there are 12 ships (including two ships from Indian Coast Guard) and four aircraft involved in the SAR operations. The Next of Kin of the aircrew have been informed. Meanwhile, a Board of Inquiry has been ordered to establish the cause of the accident.
> 
> During the day Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff, flew down to Goa and took stock of the SAR operation. He also met the families of the aircrew and met Cdr NK Joshi at Karwar before returning to Delhi in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fullstory
> *Panaji, Mar 25 (PTI)* An Indian Navy surveillance aircraft crashed south-west off Goa coast with two officers, including a woman, missing while one has been rescued.
> 
> The Dornier maritime surveillance aircraft, which was on a routine training sortie, lost contact with the Naval Air Station in Goa last night at 22:08 hours.
> 
> "The aircraft is feared to have ditched soon thereafter.
> 
> The aircrew onboard the aircraft comprised three officers (two Pilots and one woman Observer)," the Navy said in a statement.





Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Navy teams on Thursday night recovered the body of Lt Kiran Shekhawat from sunk Dornier aircraft that is some 60 metres underwater. The aircraft had crashed into the Arabian Sea around 37 km south-west of the naval base in Goa on Tuesday night.
> 
> The body is being taken to Goa for last rites. Lt Shekhawat was the observor on board the plane. The observor sits in the plane to monitor surveillance equipment. The body being inside the plane indicates that there was virtually no time to escape.
> Lt Kiran Shekhawat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-lieutenant Abhinav Nagori; body still missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dornier aircraft fuselage located, search on for missing - The Hindu
> Naval divers have on Thursday evening identified the 16-metre-long fuselage section of the Dornier aircraft that crashed into sea, navy officials informed. Efforts are now on to locate the two missing personnel.
> 
> “The fuselage was detected within half a mile of the location where radar contact was lost and the depth in the area is about 50-60 metres,” officials said.
> 
> Earlier in the day INS Makar, a naval hydrographic vessel detected a large metallic object using her side scan sonar which was believed to be that of the crashed Dornier. Subsequently divers from another ship INS Matanga were pressed into service.
> 
> The aircraft was on a routine training mission with three personnel on board when it lost contact with air traffic control 25 nautical miles off Goa coast on the night of March 24.





Hindustani78 said:


> Dornier crash: Body of third officer found; flight data recorders also recovered | Zee News
> Panaji: Rescuers on Friday recovered the missing body of Lt Abhinav Nagori from the fuselage of the crashed Dornier-228 maritime surveillance aircraft.
> 
> 
> Flight data recorders have also been recovered from the fuselage and search and rescue operations have been called off.
> 
> Lt Nagori's body, meanwhile, is being brought to Goa.
> 
> Lt Nagori was among the three crew members of the ill-fated Dornier-228 aircraft which crashed into the Arabian Sea near Goa earlier this week.
> 
> While the body of Lt Kiran Shekhawat was found on Thursday, Commander Nikhil Kuldip Joshi was rescued alive when the crash happened on Tuesday night.



A horrific task but still the IN should be commended for their SAR and subsequent recovery operations- locating the wreckage and recovering the bodies of the deceased is no small task and they completed this in a relatively short time span.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Abingdonboy said:


> A horrific task but still the IN should be commended for their SAR and subsequent recovery operations- locating the wreckage and recovering the bodies of the deceased is no small task and they completed this in a relatively short time span.



Yes. RIP 

INS Makar, a naval hydrographic vessel detected a large metallic object using her side scan sonar which was believed to be that of the crashed Dornier. Subsequently divers from another ship INS Matanga were pressed into service.


----------



## babbar

Penguin said:


> Because P17 was under development, Indian naval yards occupied and IN needed ships replacements fast in the short run, so they got the Russians to provide some that would be compatiblae with the roles for which the P17 was being built domestically.
> 
> IN never liked Kashtan. It is also dropped on the new 113556R frigates for the Russian navy.



Sorry for digression. But why are the p17s so much heavier than talwars? Is there room for more armament and equipment? Ok the extra helicopter and greater range still does not explain the 50 percent higher tonnage.

This is probably already discussed but I could not find it.


----------



## Penguin

P17 is bigger, hence displaces more. It clearly has greater range for a given speed, which will in part be due to a different engine arrangement and in part by greater 'bunkerage'. It has 2x RBU-6000 system rather than just 1. It has a double rather than a single helicopter hangar, as well as a larger helicopter deck with a helicopter hauldown and retrieval system (Beartrap?). It has a large secondary radar. It has a towed array sonar, rather than a variable depth sonar.

11356
Length: 124.8 metres
Beam: 15.2 metres
Draught: 4.2 metres
COGAG propulsion
Range: 4,850 mi (7,810 km) at 14 knots (26 km/h), 1,600 miles (2,600 km) at 30 knots (56 km/h)

P17
Length: 142.5 m (468 ft)
Beam: 16.9 m (55 ft)
Draught: 4.5 m (15 ft)
CODOG propulsion
Range: In excess of 5,000 nmi (9,000 km) at 18 kn (33 km/h)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Dornier crash: Navy officers to be cremated with full military honours | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, March 28, 2015 - 15:34

New Delhi: The two Indian Navy personnel who died in the crash of a Dornier-228 maritime surveillance aircraft will be cremated with full military honours, an officer said on Saturday.


The bodies of the co-pilot, Lieutenant Abhinav Nagori, and flight observer Lieutenant Kiran Shekhawat, were recovered from the fuselage of the crashed aircraft.

Lt Nagori, who was from Udaipur in Rajasthan will be cremated there on Sunday.

Lt Shekhawat, who hailed Haryana's Palwal district, will be cremated there on Sunday.

The crash occurred on Tuesday night around 10 p.m. when the Dornier-228 with three crew members onboard went down in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Goa.

The pilot, Commander Nikhil Kuldip Joshi, was rescued by a passing fishing boat.

A massive search and rescue operation was started involving at least 12 ships and several aircraft.

The fuselage of he plane was located by INS Makar, a naval hydrographic vessel, at a depth of 50-60 metres.

Divers were rushed and subsequently the body of Lt Shekhawat was recovered from the fuselage on Thursday night, while the body of Lt. Nagori was recovered on Friday.

IANS


----------



## K M Cariappa

Pic not mine... Found it on twitter

Courtsey: foxtrot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

Dornier crash: ‘It was pitch dark, no other boat around… and we heard a faint cry – Bhaiya, bhaiya’

*Quote:*
At around 10.30 pm last Tuesday, the six-member crew on board Niharika, a fishing boat anchored near Karnataka’s Bhatkal coast, were washing their plates after a meal of brown rice and fried mackerel when they heard a faint cry. “It was pitch dark, not too windy, and there was no other boat around. We thought the sound was unusual,” Vishnu, brother of captain Mahadev Sukku Harikanth, told The Sunday Express. At first, they ignored it. But then, Premanand, the 21-year-old cook, said he could hear someone calling out “bhaiya, bhaiya”. “We realised it was someone crying for help,” said Mahadev, a veteran fisherman with over 15 years of experience out on the Arabian Sea.

And so began the incredible story of the rescue that saved the life of Lt Commander Nikhil Joshi, pilot of the Indian Navy’s Dornier aircraft that crashed earlier that night, killing the two others on board. As soon as it sank in that someone out there needed help, Mahadev said he rushed to the “Master’s room” (captain’s room) on the bridge of the boat and switched on all the eight “focus lights”, turning them to the sea. The crew, meanwhile, got down on a concrete slab on the left of the boat. Soon, they heard that faint cry again — “bhaiya, bhaiya” — and then, the sound of water splashing. Mahadev turned the lights towards the direction of the sound. And there, finally, they saw a “human figure”, about 500m away. “I didn’t even wait to pull up the anchor fully, and sped towards that spot. We saw that it was a man, and that he was in uniform. The crew threw a “ring buoy” out. We then advised him to move towards the left of the boat. We passed a rope for him to hold but he was weak and just wrapped it around his waist. We pulled him up,” Mahadev said.

It took four of them to get the man on the boat. “We placed him on the floor of the boat. He was shivering but he thanked us. For the next 15 minutes, he was quiet and remained wrapped in a blanket that we gave him,” Mahadev said. Then, the officer gave the crew a mobile number to call for help. “But the boat was 25 nautical miles away from land and the mobile network was not connecting,” said Vishnu, Mahadev’s brother. “So we sped towards Karwar to get help as soon as possible. Somewhere along the way, we got mobile connectivity and called the number. Those who answered asked for our coordinates and directed us to stay on course for Karwar.

We later realised they were senior Naval officers. In the next 20 minutes, we received more than 30 calls from Naval officials in Pune, Maharashtra, Goa and Karnataka, all asking about the condition of the officer.” Other members of the crew said they gave the officer hot water and lime juice. “When we asked him if he would like some tea, he said he wouldn’t mind a little,” one of them said.
Mahadev picks up the story now. “Around 10 nautical miles from Karwar, we received a call on my mobile and were told to stop the boat. A Naval ship signalled to us and we responded. Soon, a small boat approached us and two Navy men came on board and began providing first aid to the man we had saved. Then, they took him along with them,” he said.

According to him, the crew also passed on a small hand-written note listing the coordinates of the rescue site. “We were not told by anyone about the plane crash. We came to know of it from the news later. We are only happy that we did our part to serve the country,” Mahadev said. “This will remain in the minds of the crew for the rest of their lives. We saved the life of a soldier and that makes us proud. I wish we could have also found those two others,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Late Lt Abhinav Nagori








RIP aviator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


>




Interesting picture there. The Ship is being "Degaussed", to reduce her magnetic signature.


----------



## Penguin

Capt.Popeye said:


> Interesting picture there. The Ship is being "Degaussed", to reduce her magnetic signature.


There's a pair building behind her in that pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


> There's anotherone building behind her in that pic.




The Degaussing operation is only done on a completed ship.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Capt.Popeye said:


> The Degaussing operation is only done on a completed ship.


Yep. Seen plenty of that on the Chinese ships.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Penguin said:


> Yep. Seen plenty of that on the Chinese ships.



Degaussing is a standard operation on all warships. When a Ship gets built, a certain "Magnetic Signature" gets built in which is also related to the orientation of the ship on the building berth W.R.T. the earth's Magnetic Lines of Force. This has a relationship to two things: the vulnerability to Magnetic mines etc and it also affects the performance on the Magnetic Compass in its binnacle which (rather un-surprisingly) is even now fitted on ships along with Gyro-Compasses. This signature is sought to be minimised/scrubbed by degaussing. It even gets re-done sometimes during the operational life of the ship based on various factors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

10 years ago: Indian Navy Tu-142 spooks a Russian barge delivering 2 Kilos to the PLA-N.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## K M Cariappa

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> 10 years ago: Indian Navy Tu-142 spooks a Russian barge delivering 2 Kilos to the PLA-N.


Can you tell more about this incident...??


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582524603634884608

Just what these NOPVs are intended for


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581312266890395648


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice Admiral P. Murugesan assuming the charge as the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.




Vice Admiral P. Murugesan laying wreath at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.




Vice Admiral P. Murugesan inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Hindustani78 said:


> Vice Admiral P. Murugesan assuming the charge as the Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice Admiral P. Murugesan laying wreath at the Amar Jawan Jyoti, India Gate, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice Admiral P. Murugesan inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on March 31, 2015.



Murugesan  ............. nice name for a Naval Chief.


----------



## kaku1

uparyupari said:


> Murugesan  ............. nice name for a Naval Chief.


Previous one was smarty boy.


----------



## K M Cariappa

*L&T secures Rs1,432 crore defence order for patrol vessels *

India’s largest engineering and construction firm Larsen and Toubro Ltd (L&T) on Tuesday said it has won a Rs1,432 crore contract to design and build seven offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the Indian Coast Guard. 
The contract from the ministry of defence is part of the government’s initiative to strengthen India’s coastal security. OPVs are long range surface ships, capable of operation in maritime zones of India, including island territories with helicopter operational capabilities. 
Their roles include coastal and offshore patrolling, policing maritime zones of India, control and surveillance, anti-smuggling and antipiracy with limited wartime roles. “In keeping with government’s ‘Make In India’ focus, complete design and engineering of OPVs is planned to undertaken in-house at L&T’s warship design centre. The first OPV under the project is scheduled to be delivered within 36 months from signing of the contract. Subsequent OPVs shall be delivered at six months interval,” L&T said in a statement.
L&T is already executing a contract for design and construction of 54 fast interceptor boats for the Indian Coast Guard. 26 interceptor boats have already been delivered. The last one was delivered 23 months ahead of schedule, the company said. “L&T is targeting to complete develivery of all boats far ahead of schedule. 
With contracts for 54 interceptor boats and seven OPVs, L&T is positioned as the largest supplier of patrol vessels to the Indian Coast Guard,” L&T said. 
In February, Prime Minister Narendra Modi said at the Aero India show in Bengaluru that the country imports nearly 60% of its defence equipment, spending tens of billions of dollars. Even a 20-25% reduction in imports could create an additional 100,000-120,000 highly skilled jobs in India, he said. India will see a total defence budget allocation of $620 billion between financial years 2014 and 2022 of which 50% will be on capital expenditure, according to a report released by the industry lobby the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Ficci) and financial services company Centrum Capital Ltd in February. The annual opportunity for Indian companies—both state-owned and private—is expected to reach $41 billion by fiscal year 2022 and $168 billion cumulatively, it said.

L&T secures Rs1,432 crore defence order for patrol vessels ​ - Livemint


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar 001

Hi
Can someone tell me the advantage of use of frigate over a destroyer in an navy.
Cheers
Thanks


----------



## uparyupari

kaku1 said:


> Previous one was smarty boy.



No I mean its a good name. Murugesan means Lord Murugan who is the General of the Army of the Gods. 



Ankit Kumar 001 said:


> Hi
> Can someone tell me the advantage of use of frigate over a destroyer in an navy.
> Cheers
> Thanks



Its Cheaper.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 001

[QUOTE="uparyupari, post: 6982592, member: 167943 an its a good name. Murugesan means Lord Murugan who is the General of the Army of the Gods. 



Its Cheaper.[/QUOTE]

Hi
Sir I forgot to add,except from low cost of obtaining them.
Cheers
Thanks


----------



## uparyupari

Ankit Kumar 001 said:


> Hi
> Sir I forgot to add,except from low cost of obtaining them.
> Cheers
> Thanks



That is pretty much the only reason. If they could afford it, everybody would have floating Aircraft carriers and Nuclear submarines.

PS: don't call me sir, Its an internet forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babbar

uparyupari said:


> That is pretty much the only reason. If they could afford it, everybody would have floating Aircraft carriers and Nuclear submarines.
> 
> PS: don't call me sir, Its an internet forum.



To expand on that, a mix is needed for optimal utilisation of resources. A destroyer doing sea patrol is possible but an opv would do the same for a fraction of the cost.

Actually the designations patrol vessels, corvettes, frigate, destroyer etc come from the role they are supposed to play.

@Ankit Kumar 001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar to review progress of Scorpene submarine project *

NEW DELHI: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar will review the progress of the much-delayed Scorpene submarine project during his visit to the Western Naval Command early next week. 

Parrikar is set to travel to Mumbai on April 6 on his first official visit to the city as Defence Minister. 

Defence sources said he will visit the Western Naval Command and undertake a detailed briefing by top officials there. The key takeaway will be his visit to Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL), where six Scorpene submarines are being built, with the help of French firm DCNS. 

Though the first Scorpene submarine was scheduled to be handed over in 2012, the revised dates are now September 2016. 

In October 2005, the contract for 'Project-75' was awarded to French defence giant DCNS to build six Franco- Spanish Scorpene-class diesel attack submarines at MDL. The deal involved extensive technology transfer agreements. 

Even though French blame the Indian side for the delay, Parrikar has said the delay is "mainly" due to difficulties in procuring material from foreign vendors. 

Parrikar said the shipyard has undertaken augmentation of the manpower, infrastructure and industrial means in a phased manner to meet the production target and that the production capabilities have also been augmented. 

The sources said the Defence Minister would review the ongoing project and try and understand the reasons behind the delay, besides procurement issues. 

The visit also assumes significance as MDL would be one of the contenders for the P-75I project under which India plans to indigenously develop six more submarines. 

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar to review progress of Scorpene submarine project - The Economic Times


----------



## black-hawk_101

skynet said:


> View attachment 196074
> upgraded one


It has 16 Anti Ship Missiles????????? WOW!!!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Ludhiana officer is Western Naval Command chief*
*



*
Chandigarh, April 1
Another defence officer from Ludhiana has made it to the top echelons of military leadership with Vice-Admiral Surinder Pal Singh Cheema taking over as the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Western Naval Command, often said to be the Navy’s sword arm.
Commissioned in January 1977, he has commanded three frontline ships, including the missile boat, INS Nishank, the guided missile frigate, INS Trishul and aircraft carrier INS Viraat. He has earlier commanded the Navy’s Western Fleet and had been Mentioned-in-Despatches for duty in the face of enemy during operations in Sri Lanka in 1989 and has been awarded the Nau Sena Medal (Gallantry) while commanding Nishank.— TNS
Ludhiana officer is Western Naval Command chief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Vikramditya's maiden visit to Kochi after the conclusion of TROPEX-2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> INS Vikramditya's maiden visit to Kochi after the conclusion of TROPEX-2015


There is Viraat too in background!


----------



## migflug

SOURCE : RIA Novosti







Russia has made the proposal to India that Project 11356 frigates with improved performance be built in the shipyards of that country. This was reported in an interview by Vladimir Ereshenko, the head of the regional department of Rosoboronexport, with RIA Novosti.

He headed the Rosoboronexport delegation in the LIMA’15 arms exhibition held in late March in Langkawi (Malaysia).

“We presented an offer to the Indian side regarding the construction in local shipyards of additional Project 11356 frigates with improved tactical and technical properties,” said Ereshenko.

According to him, these offers are currently being considered by the customer. “Technical negotiations will be held on this theme in the near future,” said the department head.

He emphasized that Project 11356 frigates have worked well for the Indian Navy: “There is a need for ships of this class. That is why building another series in India would be a completely logical step.”

Russia has supplied India with six Project 11356 ships between 2003 and 2013. These were built at the “Baltic” factory in Saint Petersburg and the Kaliningrad “Amber” factory. The first three ships have the Russian Club-N cruise missile complex on board while the next three frigates are armed with BrahMos cruise missiles of Russian-Indian manufacture.


----------



## uparyupari

Abingdonboy said:


> INS Vikramditya's maiden visit to Kochi after the conclusion of TROPEX-2015



Kind of weird to see there are No Mig 29K on its deck. I wonder why.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

uparyupari said:


> Kind of weird to see there are No Mig 29K on its deck. I wonder why.



The MiGs have been flown off to their home base at INS Hansa in Goa on conclusion of the Exercises. That is where the R&R is carried out after any major deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

Capt.Popeye said:


> The MiGs have been flown off to their home base at INS Hansa in Goa on conclusion of the Exercises. That is where the R&R is carried out after any major deployment.



I guess to be a true Blue Navy we need to have major R&R on board the ship itself. Time to plan for an 80,000 Ton IAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

uparyupari said:


> I guess to be a true Blue Navy we need to have major R&R on board the ship itself. Time to plan for an 80,000 Ton IAC




Not quite, that will not change anything, The IN routinely lands their Air-Wing ashore when the Carrier either homeports or makes a major port call for refit. The Air-Crew get to spend time at home, to get briefed/de-briefed and get routine training while the Aircraft get close attention from the AMEs.


----------



## uparyupari

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not quite, that will not change anything, The IN routinely lands their Air-Wing ashore when the Carrier either homeports or makes a major port call for refit. The Air-Crew get to spend time at home, to get briefed/de-briefed and get routine training while the Aircraft get close attention from the AMEs.



All that is good and fine, what happens when IN need to deploy the AC for a 3-6 month deployment ? what if it wants to deploy the AC for a 12 month deployment ? Without such a capability its just a coastal defence force.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

uparyupari said:


> All that is good and fine, what happens when IN need to deploy the AC for a 3-6 month deployment ? what if it wants to deploy the AC for a 12 month deployment ? Without such a capability its just a coastal defence force.



Do you know what defines the length of deployment of a Carrier or a CBG or the components therof?
Do know what are required to sustain or support the Carrier in its deployment?
Can you say what is the max deployment of a Nimitz CVAN Super Carrier?

But you are able to trot out some numbers there and then make a judgemental statement at the end of it all. 

Look for the answers to the questions above, enlightenment will dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Capt.Popeye said:


> Do you know what defines the length of deployment of a Carrier or a CBG or the components therof?
> Do know what are required to sustain or support the Carrier in its deployment?
> Can you say what is the max deployment of a Nimitz CVAN Super Carrier?
> 
> But you are able to trot out some numbers there and then make a judgemental statement at the end of it all.
> 
> Look for the answers to the questions above, enlightenment will dawn.



It is for your to google up those figures if you want to make any point. 

If you do not know, just say you do not know and are too lazy to google it. Do not pretend to know anything about US carrier deployment  ..... that is just pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

uparyupari said:


> It is for your to google up those figures if you want to make any point.
> 
> If you do not know, just say you do not know and are too lazy to google it. Do not pretend to know anything about US carrier deployment  ..... that is just pathetic.



I know more about it than you do.....dude, you are the _"Armchair Admiral"_ around here, _charlie_. 
Now don't display any more of you ignorance and embarrass yourself further, and don't forget to consult "Google Maama" on the way out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

uparyupari said:


> It is for your to google up those figures if you want to make any point.
> 
> If you do not know, just say you do not know and are too lazy to google it. Do not pretend to know anything about US carrier deployment  ..... that is just pathetic.


Hi,

You should take his posts seriously dude.He probably knows more than anyone abut Indian navy on this platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

uparyupari said:


> I guess to be a true Blue Navy we need to have major R&R on board the ship itself. Time to plan for an 80,000 Ton IAC


Not at all, in all carrier navies the SOP is for the air wing to depart as soon as the operational requirement for them is over so once TROPEX-2015 had concluded it makes perfect sense for them to return to their home base for some R&R (for both man and machine). With the USN (operating 100,000 ton carriers) it is the norm for the air wing to depart once the carrier is in range of their home base1-2 days before the carrier pulls into her home port when the CBG is returning from a deployment.

No carrier is going to have their air wing embarked 24X7.



uparyupari said:


> All that is good and fine, what happens when IN need to deploy the AC for a 3-6 month deployment ? what if it wants to deploy the AC for a 12 month deployment ? Without such a capability its just a coastal defence force.


Where are you getting the idea the IN's CBGs can't be deployed for 3-6 months or more? As I have pointed out, the air wing returning to their home base on the completion of their operational duties is the norm. In this instance that was once the TROPEX was over, that doesn't mean the deployment couldn't have been longer.

And the USN doesn't conduct 12 month deployments under peacetime conditions.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

jarves said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should take his posts seriously dude.He probably knows more than anyone abut Indian navy than anyone on this platform.



I think that you and I have to be objectively honest about this; hence it will be incorrect to say _"He probably knows more than anyone about Indian Navy than anyone on this platform"._ There are no absolutes on this score, anybody can know as much or more than me. 

It just happens that I earned a living doing some of the things that I can talk about. But I am not current on every last bit of nitty-gritty info, my area of interests have now gone beyond things that were part of my career; so I now involve myself in many eclectic things...... which to be honest, even surprise me. That is just to put things in perspective.... though I do get rather irritated to read and hear opinions which tend to be judgemental, even if there is nothing to substantiate them!

Thanks anyway though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Not at all, in all carrier navies the SOP is for the air wing to depart as soon as the operational requirement for them is over so once TROPEX-2015 had concluded it makes perfect sense for them to return to their home base for some R&R (for both man and machine). With the USN (operating 100,000 ton carriers) it is the norm for the air wing to depart once the carrier is in range of their home base1-2 days before the carrier pulls into her home port when the CBG is returning from a deployment.
> 
> No carrier is going to have their air wing 24X7.
> 
> 
> Where are you getting the idea the IN's CBGs can't be deployed for 3-6 months or more? As I have pointed out, the airing returning to their home base on the completion of their operational duties is the norm. In this instance that was once the TROPEX was over, that doesn't mean the deployment couldn't have been longer.
> 
> And the USN doesn't conduct 12 month deployments under peacetime conditions.




Just to add a little to the well-made out points from you. Theoretically a Carrier can be deployed for very long at sea, just keep on replenishing Fuel and Supplies at Sea from Fleet Supply Ships. But it does not work like that.

The efficiency of the Men on board drops off after a certain point. Unless they are allowed to R&R at intervals. Even in Conflicts such as WW 2 or the Viet Nam War; the Ship (any ship, mind you) would put into Port and not only would the Crew get some time off, but some of them would be rotated. One cannot remain at "Heightened States of Readiness" indefinitely. In a more recent conflict, in the Gulf War; the USN Carrier(s) would put into Mina Jebel Ali (in UAE) about 4-6 weeks. That is when I got to see 2 of them. In that case, their Air-Wings were retained on board _only_ because they did not have a shore air-base, though it is conceivable that some of them may have been flown off to Ad Dhahran or Abu Dhabi or some other base ashore for any major work. But if those Carriers return to say, Norfolk, Va. or San Diego, Ca. or Oakland, Ca. then the Air-Wings will be flown off to their home-bases earlier. Remember that the Carrier cannot launch their aircraft while in Port.

Apart from that, the Port Call allows the Ships themselves to be attended to by the _"Dockyard Mateys"_, who get to work on anything and everything that can be attended to while the Ship is afloat. Note that on a Op. deployment (even an Exercise); everything is used at peak-performance most of the time.

The idea is this: not to run every-thing into the ground; whether the Ship, its Gear or its Crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

jarves said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should take his posts seriously dude.He probably knows more than anyone abut Indian navy on this platform.



You are free to hero worship him and become his chela, I have a different take on braggart. PDF is full of such "experts" and wind bags who blow their own trumpet. 

I respect the posts, not the poster.



Abingdonboy said:


> Where are you getting the idea the IN's CBGs can't be deployed for 3-6 months or more? As I have pointed out, the air wing returning to their home base on the completion of their operational duties is the norm. In this instance that was once the TROPEX was over, that doesn't mean the deployment couldn't have been longer.
> 
> And the USN doesn't conduct 12 month deployments under peacetime conditions.



The Average time for a US Carrier deployment is 8 Months. It was reduced from an earlier 10 month cycle. 

Indian Navy's AC carrier deployment cycle is nowhere near that. Primarily because it was a much smaller ship. But with an increase in tonnage, the ability to have longer deployment is also possible and IN will will looking to increase the deployment cycle with the new AC's. More importantly, so far the IN AC have been lurking near the coasts as was reported by the Media. Primarily since they are new to operating the Mig 29K. Hopefully as the confidence increase, the deployment will increase.


----------



## Víðarr

uparyupari said:


> The Average time for a US Carrier deployment is 8 Months. It was reduced from an earlier 10 month cycle.



Correct... well sort of. Cruise length (deployment for crews) is down from ten months, but up from the 6 month seen in the 90s. Currenlty cruise length is 8 months. But individual ships can be stationed in theater, without a replacement, for several years. Usually fleet replacement for carriers operates on a 3 (once every 36 months) year schedule.

Navy to Begin 8-Month Carrier Deployments | Military.com

Remember, deployment length refers to the crew, not the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

File photo of INS Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some nostalgia, INS Vikrant:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Navy Evacuates Stranded Indians From Yemen, Faces War-Like Conditions*

*A Naval officer escorts an elderly Indian couple during an evacuation operation in Yemen's Aden. Photo Courtesy: Indian Navy*


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CB4dET5UkAAxgPT.jpg
first scorpene submarine


----------



## Mustang06

INS KALVARI - Few photos from MDL!


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

INS Sindhukesari in Mumbai


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-April, 2015 15:54 IST
*Shri Manohar Parrikar Visits Western Naval Command* 

The Hon’ble _Raksha Mantri, _Shri Manohar Parrikar, visited Headquarters, Western Naval Command at Mumbai on 06 April 2015. He was received by Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff and Vice Admiral SPS Cheema, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command. During the visit, the Hon'ble _Raksha Mantri _was apprised about the operational responsibilities of the command and challenges faced by the Indian Navy in its area of responsibility. The minister was also apprised about the operational readiness of the command, morale and welfare issues.

The Hon'ble Minister was also briefed on the progress on coastal security on the West Coast. Actions taken to improve synergy and coordination between various stake holders involved in coastal security were also highlighted to the Minister. 

Later in the day, the Hon'ble _Raksha Mantri _visited INS _Sindhukesari_ (EKM Submarine) in harbour for a first-hand experience of an operational submarine. He was briefed on the operating environment in submarines. He also interacted with the crew members of the submarine. The Hon'ble _Raksha Mantri _then visited INS _Viraat_, where he was briefed about the ship and development plans of Naval Dockyard (Mumbai).

_ The Hon'ble Raksha Mantri _had earlier embarked INS _Vikramaditya_ at sea in mid-February 2015 during the Navy's annual exercise TROPEX, where he had witnessed several successful weapon firings by ships of the Western Fleet.

Earlier in the day, the Raksha Mantri witnessed the undocking of the first Scorpene class submarine (Kalvari) being built at the Mazagon Dock Ltd. The submarine is due for induction in September 2016. He also reviewed the functioning of the premier Defence shipyard.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar visits the INS Sindhukesari (EKM Submarine) in harbour for a first-hand experience of an operational submarine, in Mumbai on April 06, 2015. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan and the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command, Vice Admiral S.P.S. Cheema are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar visits the Headquarters, Western Naval Command, in Mumbai on April 06, 2015. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan and the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command, Vice Admiral S.P.S. Cheema are also seen.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


>




A familiar place, at the NBCD School; though the facility is much upgraded from the past, what with the remote control and monitoring system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584743982590070784


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Rare pic of INS Vikramaditya sailing past moon refelection in Arabian Sea*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## uparyupari

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Rare pic of INS Vikramaditya sailing past moon refelection in Arabian Sea*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks like the Sun, not the Moon.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

A low-flying MiG-29K seems to be in no mood to land on INS Vikramaditya!


----------



## Hindustani78

The DG Indian Coast Guard, Vice Admiral H.C.S. Bisht presenting a memento to the DG Bangladesh Coast Guard, Rear Admiral Mohammad Makbul Hossain, in New Delhi on April 07, 2015.


----------



## Agent_47

According IN plans, between 2012-22 they intent to acquire/order 4 Destroyers and 10 frigates.(P15A and P17 are part of previous plan). Four Project 15B destroyers are under construction and seven Project 17A frigates are on order.The remaining 3 frigates will be Follow on Talwar class frigates.We already operate 6 Talwar class and As @Penguin said Indian design inputs learned from Shivalik _class_ helped to create the Talwar class and from that class russia developed the Project 11356 frigates (*Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate*).India also helped to modernize "Yantar" shipyard in Kaliningrad. Indian shipyards are not full to make 4000ton frigates but shipyards capable/experienced in building these ships(MDL,GRSE) are full with orders.New private shipyards (ABG , L&T & Pipavav ) are all capable but inexperienced.A partnership b/w Yantar shipyard and one of these private shipyard can be expected. Its time to repay  and make those ships in india. #Makeinindia

Looks like things are going in right direction :
Russia offers India 3 additional Talwar class frigates | Russia & India Report
Russia offers to build Project 11356 Frigates in India’s Shipyards


@Manindra @Abingdonboy @Didact @Chanakya's_Chant @Capt.Popeye

Edit :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584260813449334784

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manindra

Agent_47 said:


> According IN plans, between 2012-22 they intent to acquire/order 4 Destroyers and 10 frigates.(P15A and P17 are part of previous plan). Four Project 15B destroyers are under construction and seven Project 17A frigates are on order.The remaining 3 frigates will be Follow on Talwar class frigates.We already operate 6 Talwar class and As @Penguin said Indian design inputs learned from Shivalik _class_ helped to create the Talwar class and from that class russia developed the Project 11356 frigates (*Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate*).India also helped to modernize "Yantar" shipyard in Kaliningrad. Indian shipyards are not full to make 4000ton frigates but shipyards capable/experienced in building these ships(MDL,GRSE) are full with orders.New private shipyards (ABG , L&T & Pipavav ) are all capable but inexperienced.A partnership b/w Yantar shipyard and one of these private shipyard can be expected. Its time to repay  and make those ships in india. #Makeinindia
> 
> Looks like things are going in right direction :
> Russia offers India 3 additional Talwar class frigates | Russia & India Report
> Russia offers to build Project 11356 Frigates in India’s Shipyards
> 
> 
> @Manindra @Abingdonboy @Didact @Chanakya's_Chant @Capt.Popeye
> 
> Edit :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584260813449334784


Same technology & design can be transferred by MDL to private shipyards with much less consultation charges.
They should take consultancy by western shipyards in 20 metre beam destroyers for more VLS instead of 17 metre current & more automation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-April, 2015 15:44 IST 

*Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal, VSM *

Assumes Charge as Station Commander Delhi Area 
Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal, VSM took over Command of INS India and Station Commander Delhi Area today from Commodore Vijesh Kumar Garg, VSM. After four years of successful tenure, Commodore Garg now proceeds as Deputy Director General, NCC for Tamil Nadu, Pudduchery, Andaman & Nicobar. 

Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1986. He is an alumnus of the prestigious National Defence Academy (NDA) Khadakwasala and Defence Services Staff College (DSSC), Wellington. A specialist in Missile and Gunnery, he spent majority of his career in afloat and operational appointments. He has the distinction of being the Commanding Officer of four ships – INTRV-71, Missile Boat INS Pralaya, Submarine Depot Ship INS Amba and Fleet Support Ship INS Deepak. He has also been Chief Staff officer of 22nd Missile Vessel Squadron at Mumbai for four years besides serving as Director Naval Plans at IHQ MoD(N). For his distinguished service, he was awarded Vishisht Seva Medal by the President on 26 January 2014.

Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal takes over Command of INS India and Station Commander Delhi Area from Commodore Vijesh Kumar Garg, at INS India, in New Delhi on April 10, 2015.


----------



## uparyupari

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 10-April, 2015 15:44 IST
> 
> *Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal, VSM *
> 
> Assumes Charge as Station Commander Delhi Area
> Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal, VSM took over Command of INS India and Station Commander Delhi Area today from Commodore Vijesh Kumar Garg, VSM. After four years of successful tenure, Commodore Garg now proceeds as Deputy Director General, NCC for Tamil Nadu, Pudduchery, Andaman & Nicobar.
> 
> Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1986. He is an alumnus of the prestigious National Defence Academy (NDA) Khadakwasala and Defence Services Staff College (DSSC), Wellington. A specialist in Missile and Gunnery, he spent majority of his career in afloat and operational appointments. He has the distinction of being the Commanding Officer of four ships – INTRV-71, Missile Boat INS Pralaya, Submarine Depot Ship INS Amba and Fleet Support Ship INS Deepak. He has also been Chief Staff officer of 22nd Missile Vessel Squadron at Mumbai for four years besides serving as Director Naval Plans at IHQ MoD(N). For his distinguished service, he was awarded Vishisht Seva Medal by the President on 26 January 2014.
> 
> Commodore Balbir Kumar Munjal takes over Command of INS India and Station Commander Delhi Area from Commodore Vijesh Kumar Garg, at INS India, in New Delhi on April 10, 2015.



LOL. IN needs to get rid of those gold ropes on the dress. 

Time for a fashion upgrade.


----------



## UgandaToRawanda

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> INS Sindhukesari in Mumbai


does india make its own engine for ships and submarines or do they import it like for tejas??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

UgandaToRawanda said:


> does india make its own engine for ships and submarines or do they import it like for tejas??



All the engines are imported from Somalia, though imports from Rwanda are also being considered presently.
That being said; use "Uncle Google", you are sure to get more enlightened about all this, look for ship-building and aviation manufacture. There are many threads running here too.
LOOK and thou shalt find!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## migflug

*Indian Navy scouts minehunting suites for 12 proposed minesweepers*
SOURCE: SP Guide Publications







The Indian Navy has announced interest in procuring 12 sets of Mine Counter Measure (MCM) suites from global vendors for “mine hunting/channel conditioning, mine neutralisation, mine sweeping, route survey and sea bottom mapping. The MCM suites will be fitted on the 12 mine counter-measure vessels (MCMVs) that Goa Shipyard Ltd will build in collaboration with a foreign partner as part of a decision taken in February.

The intended use will be 34 mine hunting utilising equipment capable of mine detection and mine classification using Hull Mounted Sonar and Side Scan Sonars (SSS), Unmanned Underwater Vehicles (UUVs) such as Autonomous Underwater Vehicle (AUV)/ Propelled Variable Depth Sonar (PVDS) and Mine Identification & Disposal Vehicles (MIDVs), mine sweeping utilising equipment capable of sweeping/ neutralising ground, influence and moored influence mines, MCM command and control system to plan, execute and evaluate MCM and survey missions and side scan sonar operations for Mine Detection, Route Survey, Channel Conditioning and Bottom Mapping requirements. The Indian Navy’s minehunter modernisation programme got a fillip with the deal for 12 vessels being cleared in February by the Defence Acquisition Council.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

KOCHI, India (April 10, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus meets with Vice Adm. Surinder Pal Singh Cheema, commander in chief of the Indian navy Southern Naval Command, to discuss cooperation and increasing partnership opportunities. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multi-nation trip to the U.S. Pacific and European command areas of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)




KOCHI, India (April 10, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus signs the guest log after touring an Indian navy damage control simulator at Naval Base Kochi. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multi-nation trip to the U.S. Pacific and European command areas of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)




KOCHI, India (April 10, 2015) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray Mabus tours India naval base in Kochi with Indian navy leaders. Mabus is visiting the region as part of a multi-nation trip to the U.S. Pacific and European command areas of responsibility to meet with military and civilian leaders and Sailors and Marines. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Armando Gonzales/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Niks

The 1st Project 15 Bravo stealth destroyer, Visakhapatnam-class destroyer, a Follow on Kolkata Destroyer, under construction at the MDL will be launched on April 20.

Updates:
* Navy induct the ship in 2018
*A total of four ships are to be built in the class
* A ship will deliver in every two years till 2024
*The Visakhapatnam's keel was laid in Oct 2013
* It maintains the same hull & propulsion package as the Project 15A Kolkata-class

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588589676061069313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588590694786203648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588594802100305921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588597422449799169

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*INS Vikramaditya to get AK 630 CIWS and Barak-1 PDMS in first refit.*
Published April 16, 2015 | By admin
SOURCE: IDRW NEWS NETWORK (INN)






Indian Navies largest warship ” INS Vikramaditya ” which was missing crucial air defence systems for some time now is all set to get at least some of them Air Defence Systems in its first refit at Karwar.

INS Vikramaditya currently has been docked in INS Kadamba Naval base located near Karwar in Karnataka. Sources have confirmed to idrw.org that Russian license build AK 630 close-in weapon system (CIWS) will be integrated with the ship. CIWS is a crucial system for defence against incoming air attacks at very close range.

Israeli supplied Barak-1 point defence missile system (PDMS) will also be integrated on INS Vikramaditya which will provide close-range air defence against incoming missile as well as aircraft and drone attacks.

Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM) system which is a joint collaboration between India and Israel is still few months away from first test firing from an Indian warship. 70km range LRSAM likely will be integrated with INS Vikramaditya by mid next year.

INS Vikramaditya to get AK 630 CIWS and Barak-1 PDMS in first refit. | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

INS Vikramaditya to get AK 630 CIWS and Barak-1 PDMS in first refit. | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Official Impression of P-15B











Seems like no changes? @Penguin @sancho @
*Abingdonboy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

migflug said:


> SOURCE : RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has made the proposal to India that Project 11356 frigates with improved performance be built in the shipyards of that country. This was reported in an interview by Vladimir Ereshenko, the head of the regional department of Rosoboronexport, with RIA Novosti.
> 
> He headed the Rosoboronexport delegation in the LIMA’15 arms exhibition held in late March in Langkawi (Malaysia).
> 
> “We presented an offer to the Indian side regarding the construction in local shipyards of additional Project 11356 frigates with improved tactical and technical properties,” said Ereshenko.
> 
> According to him, these offers are currently being considered by the customer. “Technical negotiations will be held on this theme in the near future,” said the department head.
> 
> He emphasized that Project 11356 frigates have worked well for the Indian Navy: “There is a need for ships of this class. That is why building another series in India would be a completely logical step.”
> 
> Russia has supplied India with six Project 11356 ships between 2003 and 2013. These were built at the “Baltic” factory in Saint Petersburg and the Kaliningrad “Amber” factory. The first three ships have the Russian Club-N cruise missile complex on board while the next three frigates are armed with BrahMos cruise missiles of Russian-Indian manufacture.



I am sure as Russia is facing some Financial problems and with India with good money and high demand. Russians would probably be able to sale them with:
6 of these Frigates again.
The remaining AKULA with Upgrades
The Only Career which Russia has with MiG-29Ks, Kamovs and other equipment.


----------



## migflug

Manu Pubby ‏@manupubby 2h2 hours ago

Nice - first images of Visakhapatnam P15B class stealth destroyer under construction in Mumbai, launch is on April 20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K M Cariappa




----------



## Water Car Engineer

kaku1 said:


> Official Impression of P-15B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like no changes? @Penguin @sancho @
> *Abingdonboy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Yes do you seeing any changes.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kaku1 said:


> Yes do you seeing any changes.




The gun is upped, brahmos/nirhay VLS is in the same location, slightly different placement. Ship's main bridge is also different. That's all the external difference I can see.

It's pretty disappointing to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> The gun is upped, brahmos/nirhay VLS is in the same location, slightly different placement. Ship's main bridge is also different. That's all the external difference I can see.
> 
> It's pretty disappointing to say the least.


What were you expecting bro? The P-15B was always simply going to be a refined P-15A.

The only thing I am disappointed about is that I am still seeing that damn Thales LW-08, the ship had better be delivered with a more modern VSR when it enters service.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> What were you expecting bro? The P-15B was always simply going to be a refined P-15A.
> 
> The only thing I am disappointed about is that I am still seeing that damn Thales LW-08, the ship had better be delivered with a more modern VSR when it enters service.




Have you seen p17a? The whole ships has a signature reduction from the pervious model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## migflug

NEW DELHI: Private shipyard Pipavav is facing a stiff penalty from the Ministry of Defence over a significant delay in the production of naval patrol vessels, a Rs 2,500 crore project that was signed in 2011. A top naval officer told ET that the Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel (NOPV) project is running almost 18 months behind schedule and that the ministry could take penal action as per the rules.

The NOPV project was the first ever Indian warship construction project that was handed over to the private sector and the first of five vessels under the plan was to be delivered by early this year. However, due to multiple reasons - one of them being a midterm change in the foreign design partner - the first vessel is now expected to arrive by June 2016.

Navy's Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition Vice Admiral AV Subhedar confirmed to ET that the delay has occurred and as per the new timeline, all five vessels are to be delivered within a two year period starting June next year. A senior Navy officer said that the delay is likely to incur a penalty from the Defence Ministry as per the rules. The penalty would however not exceed Rs 125 crore. Despite attempts, Pipavav did not respond to queries on the matter that were sent by ET. Reliance Infrastructure which has recently acquired the shipyard did not comment as it is yet to take over the management of the company. The defence ministry is also believed to have made queries on the new ownership pattern of the shipyard as it is presently undertaking a military project.

Sources said that the NOPV project - the first naval order to be won in a competitive bidding by a private yard - has run into trouble due to a delay by Pipavav in finalizing a design partner. While a contract was initially signed with a Russian firm, negotiations broke down over differences on pricing and was terminated.


----------



## K M Cariappa

*No Follow-On Orders For Scorpene Submarines*

NEW DELHI: There will be no follow-on orders for the Scorpene submarines under Project 75, Indian Navy’s Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition Vice-Admiral Ashok Subhedar declared on April 16, 2015 in New Delhi.

He said the effort in Project 75 was focused on adherence to the revised deadlines for the delivery of six Scorpene submarines under construction at Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL). The first of these submarines, named Kalvari, was recently undocked from MDL and moved on a pontoon to the Navy Dock for further fitment.

After a four-year delay, the Kalvari is finally scheduled for commissioning in September 2016. The subsequent five Scorpenes are to be commissioned successively after nine-month gaps.

It is not yet clear how the Navy will make good its requirement of 18 conventional submarines under the 30-year submarine building plan. Of the 24 originally approved for construction in 1999, six have recently been earmarked to be nuclear-powered boats (SSNs). While the Scorpenes under Project 75 will provide the first six, a new tender under Project 75 (I) for another six conventional diesel-electrical submarines is in the works.

The Vice Admiral said the report recommending a shortlist of Indian shipyards for this Project would be submitted to the Ministry of Defense by April-end.

Subhedar heads a seven-member multi-disciplinary committee appointed to identify Indian shipyards, which can be invited to bid for the Project 75 (I) tender, worth over Rs.50,000 crore ($8 Billion), in collaboration with foreign companies.

"Over the last three months, we have visited all shipyards. We're hopeful of submitting our report to the Ministry of Defense by end-April," he said.

Arming India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-April, 2015 20:31 IST
*MV Kavararatti and MV Corals arrive Kochi *

MV Kavaratti and MV Corals arrived Kochi to a rousing welcome by Naval and other Officials in the presence of Shri KC Joseph, minister for Non Resident Keralite Affairs (NORKA) and Shri Hibi Eden, MLA on 18 Apr15 amidst fanfare by Naval Band.

The ships were received by the Chief Staff Officer, operations (CSO) of the Southern Commodore Alok Khanijo and Naval Officer in charge of Kerala (NOIC-KL) Capt Verghese Mathew. The ships had brought 475 passengers which included 337 Bangladeshi nationals, 65 Yemenis of Indian Origin besides 73 Indians . The ships which also had Marine Commandoes (MARCOS) on board were escorted by INS Tir upto harbour mouth after which they were led to their assigned berth by two Fast Interceptor Crafts (FIC).

This concludes the evacuation of personnel under Operation Raahat.

Koc/30/Apr 15

Passengers disembark from MV Corals, which arrived from Djibouti on Saturday. Photo: H.Vibhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Advanced Light Weight Torpedo (ALWT) is now confirmed to have a speed that can be varied from 29 to *50 knots* 

The range for maximum speed of 50 Knots is 12 km. That makes it one of the worlds best LWT . 

18 User Evaluation Trials has been completed for the Heavy Weight Torpedo Varunastra.

http://mod.gov.in/writereaddata/AR1415.pdf

Land based Prototype for Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) System : This is a land based prototype for fuel cell AIP for submarines.* It aims to package the AIP plant sub-systems, reactant tanks and waste tanks inside the simulated hull section of the P-75 submarine. The system has in-situ provisioning of hydrogen through hydrolysis of borohydride and oxygen through liquid oxygen.* The design part is completed and pre-production floor model has been tested. *Hull model has been integrated and is under trials*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Techy

The *Advanced Light Torpedo (TAL) Shyena* is the first indigenous advanced lightweight anti-submarine torpedo of India, developed by Naval Science and Technological Laboratory of the DRDO and manufactured by Bharat Dynamics for the Indian Navy.

Shyena is a processor based torpedo which incorporates solid-state electronics, digital technology and has been equipped with an integrated Active/Passive sensor package for multiple search patterns. It is designed to be capable of launching from both a helicopter or from a triple-tube launcher from ships. Its key design feature are maneuverability and ability to transition from warm to cold medium to ensure a hunt and kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ni8mare

what this PJP means??? Pump jet propulsion ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

ni8mare said:


> what this PJP means??? Pump jet propulsion ?
> View attachment 216164


I am aware that we are using pump jet propulsion system in our surface boats. Can't say the same for underconstruction subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

*Navy League 2015: Boeing developing kit to upgrade Harpoon missiles for extended range*
*Grace Jean, National Harbor, Maryland* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly





_An artist's rendering of a Boeing Harpoon Block II missile. The company is developing a Harpoon Next Generation system, with longer range designed to enable Boeing to bid the system into any future capability competitions for the US Navy's future frigate programme. Source: The Boeing Company
_
*Key Points*

*Boeing aiming to double the range of its Harpoon missil*e
*Harpoon Next Generation will consist of a fuel-efficient engine, additional fuel, and a 300-pound class warhead*
Boeing is developing a kit to upgrade existing Harpoon Block II missiles for extended range, in the hope of attracting interest from the US Navy's (USN's) new frigate programme, officials announced on 14 April.

Called Harpoon Next Generation, the new version would include a more fuel-efficient engine, additional fuel, and a smaller 300-pound class warhead, company officials told reporters at the Navy League Sea-Air-Space symposium in National Harbor, Maryland.

"*We're looking at doubling the range of Harpoon from 67 nm to 134 nm*," said Jim Brooks, director of cruise missile systems weapons programmes for Boeing Global Strike Weapons and Missile Systems, a division of Boeing Defense, Space and Security.

*Existing customers, such as the USN and 27 international partners, would be able to upgrade their Harpoon Block II inventory with the kit*, which could be supplied to a customer's depot for installation, or the customer could opt to have the kit installed by Boeing.

So far, the company has delivered 7,500 Harpoon Block II missiles, and the USN's Naval Air Systems Command (NAVSEA) let a contract to Boeing in 2013 for the production of 40 Block IIs.

According to USN data, the unit cost for a Harpoon Block II is USD1.2 million. Boeing officials said the cost to upgrade to the Harpoon Next Generation is competitive, and that customers can choose to retrofit their existing inventory or opt for the new missiles to be built from scratch.

"*A new Next Gen would be approximately the same [cost] as for one of our Harpoons*," said Brooks. "A retrofit would be half the cost of a new missile."

Offering up an extended range capability for Harpoon at an affordable cost has been a driving force behind the upgrade kit, officials said.

"It's really looking at leveraging that installed base of existing Harpoon," said Beth Kluba, vice-president of weapons and missile systems for Boeing Military Aircraft. "That's one of the key affordability tenets we're offering with Harpoon Next Generation."

Officials noted that the Harpoon missile system has proceeded through 10 upgrades over the years, with concerted effort focused on the front end of the missile with improved guidance capabilities, navigation, and seeker capability. Brooks said that while Harpoon Next Generation is considered the next logical upgrade in the missile's evolution, its improvements are focused on the back end of the system; adding more fuel, moving to a more fuel-efficient engine, and bringing in a lighter warhead to compensate for the increased fuel load.

*The kit is expected to be ready in 2018, officials said, and the team is working towards a possible demonstration of the improved missile in 2016 for the USN*.

A ground test of the back half of the missile in 2014 proved that the kit could double the range of the existing Harpoon, officials added. For the test, the team installed a high-efficiency turbo jet engine in the missile section as well as an expanded fuel capacity system, as a representation of Harpoon Next Generation's full fuel system volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

Not sure if already posted  found some nice pictures of _*INS KAMORTA*_:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan addressing at the Naval Investiture Ceremony, held onboard INS Viraat, at Naval Dockyard, in Mumbai on April 20, 2015.




The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan conferred the Gallantry and non Gallantry awards to the recipients, during the Naval Investiture Ceremony, held onboard INS Viraat, at Naval Dockyard, in Mumbai on April 20, 2015.




The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan conferred the Gallantry and non Gallantry awards to the recipients, during the Naval Investiture Ceremony, held onboard INS Viraat, at Naval Dockyard, in Mumbai on April 20, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

The Naval Investiture was held on board INS VIRAT:









India's Chief of Naval Staff RK Dhowan (C) leaves aircraft carrier INS Viraat in Mumbai on April 20, 2015. India's Chief of Naval Staff RK Dhowan presided over the Naval Investiture Ceremony awarding medals and Unit Citations at the Naval Dockyard




(last two images taken from gettyimages.in)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Vizag*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Vizag*



Project 15a. Looks slightly different, or is it the angle?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Roybot said:


> Project 15a. Looks slightly different, or is it the angle?




I does. The CGI looks pretty much the same though, wait and see I guess.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy Chief Admiral R.K. Dhowan shakes hands with members of the Operation Rahat team onboard Indian stealth frigate INS Tarkash at the naval dockyard in Mumbai, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Kolkota and INS Kochi in the background:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

INS Vikrant update


----------



## K M Cariappa

*Government sanctions nine new floating vessels for BSF along West Bengal, Gujarat*

Government sanctions nine new floating vessels for BSF along West Bengal, Gujarat - The Economic Times


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

SRP said:


>


This is awesome!!!


@sancho @Dillinger @levina @Koovie @kurup @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @500 @Indo-guy @janon @Capt.Popeye @MilSpec @sidak @Horus @jiki @mike2000 is back @Mike_Brando @anant_s @ayesha.a @arp2014 @nair @Span @AUSTERLITZ @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @Oscar @JanjaWeed @KRAIT @Joe Shearer @kaku1 @gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> This is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> @sancho @Dillinger @levina @Koovie @kurup @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @500 @Indo-guy @janon @Capt.Popeye @MilSpec @sidak @Horus @jiki @mike2000 is back @Mike_Brando @anant_s @ayesha.a @arp2014 @nair @Span @AUSTERLITZ @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @Oscar @JanjaWeed @KRAIT @Joe Shearer




Is it only me or are the MARCOS hardly using their Tavors lately ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Is it only me or are the MARCOS hardly using their Tavors lately ?


That footage is about 3 years old now, the IN just keep recycling it. MARCOs have been using their Tavors for a while and even today (can be seen during Op Rahat) but they continue to use their AK-103s too, I guess it is up to the operator's preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

SRP said:


>



Cool/badass video bro. Indias Navy is indeed an increasingly potent force in Asia. Good to see the aircraft carrier in he video was built by our insignificant small island Britain and later sold to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

mike2000 is back said:


> Cool/badass video bro. Indias Navy is indeed an increasingly potent force in Asia. Good to see the aircraft carrier in he video was built by our insignificant small island Britain and later sold to India.



Now we are building our own carrier but is still smaller than yours


----------



## kaku1

mike2000 is back said:


> our insignificant small island Britain


----------



## mike2000 is back

kaku1 said:


>


Some Chinese members here like Beidou will not be so pleased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> That footage is about 3 years old now, the IN just keep recycling it. MARCOs have been using their Tavors for a while and even today (can be seen during Op Rahat) but they continue to use their AK-103s too, I guess it is up to the operator's preference.


Few sights are more awe inspiring than Mig 29K landing on flightdec of an AC.
Lovely video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Abingdonboy said:


> This is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> @sancho @Dillinger @levina @Koovie @kurup @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @500 @Indo-guy @janon @Capt.Popeye @MilSpec @sidak @Horus @jiki @mike2000 is back @Mike_Brando @anant_s @ayesha.a @arp2014 @nair @Span @AUSTERLITZ @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @Oscar @JanjaWeed @KRAIT @Joe Shearer @kaku1 @gslv mk3


Seriously a kick *** video on the Indian Naval Aviation Wing.But one thing is for certain that if we want to control the entire I.O.R. in then near future we will have to build a strong fighter wing with over 200 fighter aircraft.So the next logical step for the I.N. is to order another tranche of 45 Mig-29K from Russia apart from NLCA and place these beats at the newly built airstations in A&N islands in the west and in the Lakshadweep islands in the east.This way we can control both the entrances of the I.O.R.(Strait of Hormuz and the Malacca Strait) with relative ease!!


----------



## sancho

Mike_Brando said:


> .But one thing is for certain that if we want to control the entire I.O.R. in then near future we will have to build a strong fighter wing with over 200 fighter aircraft.So the next logical step for the I.N. is to order another tranche of 45 Mig-29K from Russia apart from NLCA and place these beats at the newly built airstations in A&N islands in the west and in the Lakshadweep islands in the east.This way we can control both the entrances of the I.O.R.(Strait of Hormuz and the Malacca Strait) with relative ease!!



IN had the luxury of not having a real opponent so far, but that is changing rapidly, with PLAN reaching into the IOR. But to fight that threat, Migs, NLCAs won't help. To remain in control, we had to ramp up capability and not only numbers!
long range ASW capability must have the highest priority, followed by an IAC 2 with capable fighters to counter PLAN carriers if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mike_Brando said:


> Seriously a kick *** video on the Indian Naval Aviation Wing.But one thing is for certain that if we want to control the entire I.O.R. in then near future we will have to build a strong fighter wing with over 200 fighter aircraft.So the next logical step for the I.N. is to order another tranche of 45 Mig-29K from Russia apart from NLCA and place these beats at the newly built airstations in A&N islands in the west and in the Lakshadweep islands in the east.This way we can control both the entrances of the I.O.R.(Strait of Hormuz and the Malacca Strait) with relative ease!!


Maybe another Sqn of MiG-29Ks should be bought (about 20 fighters) so that two ACC (Vikramditya and IAC-1) can have one Sqn each with a third Sqn remaining on shore for training and such. The point of the IN's naval air arm is not to dominate the IOR from shore bases but from ACCs, do not forget that bro. For entire area dominance of the IOR the IAF's Su-30MKIs easily perform this role with IFR and soon the ability to launch Brahmos ALCMs.


And there is little need (nor much utility in doing so) to deploy fighters 24/7 at A&N islands, MKIs can be there in a couple of hours from the IAF's southern bases if need be.


In the long term the IN will be getting more fighters and more capable fighters for the IAC-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

sancho said:


> IN had the luxury of not having a real opponent so far, but that is changing rapidly, with PLAN reaching into the IOR. But to fight that threat, Migs, NLCAs won't help. To remain in control, we had to ramp up capability and not only numbers!
> long range ASW capability must have the highest priority, followed by an IAC 2 with capable fighters to counter PLAN carriers if necessary.


But sir, don't you agree that the current I.N.A.W. fighter strength is quite low with only 45 Mig-29k and 11 Sea Harriers.I mean if we really want to control both the opening to the I.O.R. then the I.N.A.W. should have an air wing of at least 200 capable carrier borne fighters and hence should go ahead and order another tranche of 45 Mig-29Ks from Russia which can then effectively placed at the newly built air stations in A&N islands and perhaps a squadron can be placed in the Lakshadweep islands too in order to control the Strait of Hormuz.After the induction of the INS Vikrant in the early 2018 nearly all of the current Mig-29Ks will be deployed on board both the A/Cs.So raising three more squadrons of Mig-29Ks along with 3 squadrons of N-LCA will definitely help us in the long run until INS Vishal is inducted in the I.N. by 2025.


----------



## sancho

Mike_Brando said:


> But sir, don't you agree that the current I.N.A.W. fighter strength is quite low with only 45 Mig-29k and 11 Sea Harriers.I mean if we really want to control both the opening to the I.O.R. then the I.N.A.W. should have an air wing of at least 200 capable carrier borne fighters and hence should go ahead and order another tranche of 45 Mig-29Ks from Russia which can then effectively placed at the newly built air stations in A&N islands and perhaps a squadron can be placed in the Lakshadweep islands too in order to control the Strait of Hormuz.



You are missing 2 important points! 

1) IAF not IN is responsible for shore based maritime patrol, that's why Mig 29UPG, Jaguar IM and MKI squads will cover the Arabian Sea and Bay of Bengal area and not IN's Mig 29Ks.

2) You can only operate a specific number of fighters on a carrier, INS Vikramaditya for example might carry around 22 fighters + additional helicopters, which leaves 23 Migs as reserves at shore bases. 

So even if we had 200 fighters, we couldn't use them because of the lack of carriers and operational policies. That doesn't change with IAC1 either, since then the same number of NLCAs are planned to be procured too, which means IN will have around 90 fighters, but can operate only half of them at the same time on their carriers.
The Viraat and the Sea Harriers have no meaning anymore and are mainly remained in service for the sake of having another carrier. The operational costs overweighs the operational benefits today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> IN will have around 90 fighters, but can operate only half of them at the same time on their carriers.


Which is about right, this is how the USN operates. You can't have 100% of your fighters embarked 100% of the time.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Which is about right, this is how the USN operates. You can't have 100% of your fighters embarked 100% of the time.



Of course, the logic behind the numbers is correct, the problem is only, that USN carriers operates far more fighters at once and also more capable once, which can take on PLAN carriers too. We need Vikramaditya and IAC1 together to equal the Lianoing and still are in disadvantage, because of the less capable fighters.

When you think about it, the US plan is to divert the naval responsibility of the IOR to Australia and India, while operating the bulk of their carriers around China and the Pacific. Both countries will have P8 MPAs and both practically will have 2 carriers, but while we will be limited to Mig 29Ks and NLCAs, the Australians might have F35Bs and possibly even in similar numbers on their carriers. Which leaves our advantage mainly at the surface and submarine fleet, to be the main naval power in the region.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> because of the less capable fighters.


The PLA(N)'s Su-33s cannot be considered superior to the IN's MIG-29Ks IMHO.



sancho said:


> When you think about it, the US plan is to divert the naval responsibility of the IOR to Australia and India, while operating the bulk of their carriers around China and the Pacific. Both countries will have P8 MPAs and both practically will have 2 carriers, but while we will be limited to Mig 29Ks and NLCAs, the Australians might have F35Bs and possibly even in similar numbers on their carriers. Which leaves our advantage mainly at the surface and submarine fleet, to be the main naval power in the region.



This situation will only exist from a very limited period of time i.e. 2018-2025/6 when IAC-II will come online with a new type of more capable fighters, S-70Bs and (likely) EMALS and E-2Ds.

The PLA(N) won't be able to mount a presence in the IOR for another 15 years at least and this is without factoring the possibility of them getting tied down to the SCS by the US and its allies who they are doing a good job of getting on the wrong side of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The PLA(N)'s Su-33s cannot be considered superior to the IN's MIG-29Ks IMHO.



They are not Su 33s, but navalised J11Bs, big difference! And we all know that IN prefered naval MKIs too, they just had no option.



Abingdonboy said:


> This situation will only exist from a very limited period of time i.e. 2018-2025/6 when IAC-II will come online with a new type of more capable fighters, S-70Bs and (likely) EMALS and E-2Ds.



So more than a decade and even after that PLAN is not standing at the level they are today. Naval stealth fighters, EMALS and fixedwing AEW already under development.



Abingdonboy said:


> The PLA(N) won't be able to mount a presence in the IOR for another 15 years at least and this is without factoring the possibility of them getting tied down to the SCS by the US and its allies who they are doing a good job of getting on the wrong side of.



That's the tactical side of course and the hope that the US will intervene in the worst case, but do you really want to put your hope in war times on the US or do you want an IN that can keep it's backyard clean on it's on?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> They are not Su 33s, but navalised J11Bs, big difference! And we all know that IN prefered naval MKIs too, they just had no option.


From what I have read the IN eventually settled on the MiG-29K as a decent compromise between overall performance and size. The Su-33 clones the Chinese are flying are HUGE and flying a heavyweight fighter from a medium class ACC and that too with STOBAR is not only incredibly dangerous (for a nation with zero carrier aviation experience) but also limiting (space constraints, take off weight constraints etc ).




sancho said:


> That's the tactical side of course and the hope that the US will intervene in the worst case, but do you really want to put your hope in war times on the US or do you want an IN that can keep it's backyard clean on it's on?


Of course the latter and this is clearly what the IN is working towards but it can't happen overnight....


----------



## anant_s

sancho said:


> IN had the luxury of not having a real opponent so far, but that is changing rapidly, with PLAN reaching into the IOR. But to fight that threat, Migs, NLCAs won't help. To remain in control, we had to ramp up capability and not only numbers!
> long range ASW capability must have the highest priority, followed by an IAC 2 with capable fighters to counter PLAN carriers if necessary.


The only area where PLAN will challenge is nuclear subs. Assume that IN places 3 ACs in IOR, to match the same China would need to have at least 6 ACs spread over the area and that looks unlikely. So India would need to increase not only offensive capabilities in forms of own subs but also more P8i and similar counter against PLAN Subs.
Perhaps developing a large base in Andaman and nicobar could be an option.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> From what I have read the IN eventually settled on the MiG-29K as a decent compromise between overall performance and size. .



Which again suggests that we had a choice, which we didn't because the Su 33 was out of production and not suitable for a medium class carrier like the Vikramaditya. But also because the Russians wanted us to fund the Mig 29K production, since they wanted that fighter to, as a low end for their future carriers. So from the Russian side, there was only 1 option available and while the IN asked western vendors for compatibility as well, the Russians closed that door by insisting on their fighters / aircrafts + the carrier.



Abingdonboy said:


> The Su-33 clones the Chinese are flying are HUGE and flying a heavyweight fighter from a medium class ACC .



That's not correct, they have the sister ship of the Russian carrier, which both are large size carriers similar to what we aim IAC 2 on. And the only limitation they might have is, to refuel after take off for long range or heavy loaded missions, but that's the same penalty IN has to deal with as well, since it's a result of the ski-jump take off and not of the size or weight of the fighter. That's why Mig 29Ks with heavier loads can take off only from the rear take off point with maximum take off distance, but also burn a lot of fuel which then needs to be refuelled after take off again.



Abingdonboy said:


> Of course the latter and this is clearly what the IN is working towards but it can't happen overnight....



That's the problem, IN is not working towards it! There is no fighter program or even a fighter concept for IAC2 available so far and IN is wasting time and money with NLCA instead. So even if IAC 2 would come with catapults and by 2025, IN will have no option than to import fighters again, because they haven't started any naval stealth fighter developments and will be dependent on DRDO / ADA converting the IAF AMCA again and that would come not before 2030. Freaking 15 years from now and in the meantime PLAN not only catches up, but easily surpass our carrier capabilities by far.



anant_s said:


> The only area where PLAN will challenge is nuclear subs. Assume that IN places 3 ACs in IOR, to match the same China would need to have at least 6 ACs spread over the area and that looks unlikely. So India would need to increase not only offensive capabilities in forms of own subs but also more P8i and similar counter against PLAN Subs.
> Perhaps developing a large base in Andaman and nicobar could be an option.



PLAN's sub fleet, nuclear or conventional is the biggest threat to India anyway, because it's hard to detect them in such a vast area. A surface fleet on the other hand, would be detected days before they reach the area, which leaves enough time to prepare, for example moving fighter squads from shore bases towards the forwarded airbases at A&N.
But you are mistaken about the carriers, since even the current Chinese carrier is bigger than Vikramaditya and IAC1, which is why it carries roughly the same number of fighters as both of them. So all PLAN needs is the current and 1 more similar carrier, to counter all 3 Indian carriers that we will have and if they will come with navalised J20s, while we still bet on 4th gen fighters, then good night for IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Abingdonboy said:


> This is awesome!!!




Would have been more awesome had they not shoved in the bits of the F-22.. 
I found the attempt at digitizing the IL-38s most interesting.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Abingdonboy 

We need One squadron Su 30 MKI with Brahmos for the Navy
A dedicated squadron 

Mig 29 K is only for fleet defence ; With Su 30 we can disable enemy enemy air bases


----------



## Abingdonboy

Stephen Cohen said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> We need One squadron Su 30 MKI with Brahmos for the Navy
> A dedicated squadron
> 
> Mig 29 K is only for fleet defence ; With Su 30 we can disable enemy enemy air bases


Shore based fighters are the IAF's domain, the IN has little need or interest in such assets. As it stands the AIF already has a lot of their MKI Sqns geared up for a maritime strike role and when the Brahmos-A capability is added this will be extended to the maritime domain.


----------



## SajeevJino

_._
Indian Navy INS Vishal nuclear powered Aircraft Carrier Promo video








.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

SajeevJino said:


> _._
> Indian Navy INS Vishal nuclear powered Aircraft Carrier Promo video
> 
> .


Your work?

I think Vishal will have two islands. Just like French PA2.
Both will be very similar in many aspects.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SajeevJino said:


> _._
> Indian Navy INS Vishal nuclear powered Aircraft Carrier Promo video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looking good.



Agent_47 said:


> Your work?
> 
> I think Vishal will have two islands. Just like French PA2.
> Both will be very similar in many aspects.



I agree. This render looks like a cross between the IAC-1 and INS Vikramditya island designs but I think there will be two islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*India To Limit Ship Buys to Domestic Yards*
By Vivek Raghuvanshi 12:58 p.m. EDT May 2, 2015


NEW DELHI — The Indian Ministry of Defence has directed future warship and submarine building orders be given only to domestic shipyards.

The Navy has potential orders worth more than US $50 billion over the next 10 years for ship and submarine builds, said a Defence Ministry source.

However, the $12 billion purchase of six conventional submarines with air independent propulsion, for which a request for proposals is being prepared, will still allow foreign participation in the design phase, although the subs will be built only by domestic shipyards, the MoD source added.

As state-owned shipyards have their hands full, private sector yards, which have the facilities but fewer orders, are likely to be the biggest beneficiaries under the new directive, analysts said.

"Private shipyards have not been given adequate opportunity to prove their mettle. There is no doubt that they are more modern and perhaps more efficient and given an opportunity will perhaps outperform the state-owned shipyards. It is too early to judge them as the state-owned shipyards have a five-decade lead in shipbuilding," said Anil Jai Singh, retired Indian Navy commodore.

Navy officials and defense analysts said India has the capability to build warships from the design stage, but will have to rely on imports to meet its weapon needs.

"We have enough first-rate shipyards in India to deliver the ships and submarines that the Navy and Coast Guard need. There is no case for buying from abroad at all," said Sujeet Samadda, a retired Indian Navy commodore.

MoD has asked the Navy to upgrade its design facilities so it can effectively build submarines in the future, the MoD source said.

"It is little known that the Indian Navy has its own in-house warship design organization whose capability has been refined over the years from 1960 onward. Today, the Indian Navy can design and supervise the construction of the most sophisticated warships, all done in-house. Our capability is the envy of other world-class navies," said retired Adm. Sushil Kumar, former chief of the Indian Navy.

An Indian Navy official said 17 different designs, ranging from small craft to destroyers, have been developed by the warship design organization from which more than 80 warships have been built. These include stealth frigates under the Project 17 Shivalik class, three destroyers of the Kolkata class under Project 15A, and anti-submarine warfare corvettes.

In February, the government cleared a proposal to build seven stealth frigates and six nuclear attack submarines worth $16 billion to be designed and built in India. In addition, the Navy will build 16 anti-submarine warfare craft worth $2.5 billion and 12 mine countermeasures vessels (MCMVs) for $5 billion; all of these orders will be placed with domestic yards, the Navy official said.

Last year, MoD scrapped the proposal to award the MCMV deal to Kangnam of South Korea and instead gave the order to state-owned Goa Shipyard when it was found that the South Korean company had used defense agents in pursuing the deal, which is not allowed under Indian defense procurement law.

Indian warship building traditionally has been plagued by delays and cost overruns, but deliveries have improved in recent years, analysts said. Delays related to imports of special steel from Russia have been eliminated because India has begun producing the steel for warship building itself.

"It is not only the Indian Navy which has the problem of delays and cost overruns," said S. Navaneetha Krishnan, a retired Indian Navy commander and naval architect. Timely decisions and delivery of material also are key for shipbuilding projects, he added.

Despite its ability to build ships and subs, India will need to import several systems, especially weapons, analysts said.

"Indigenization [in warship building] has been in the field of hull and metal work, power generation and distribution, motors and pumps, and communication systems," said Shyam Kumar Singh, retired Indian Navy captain. "BrahMos [supersonic anti-ship cruise missile] is the only indigenous missile system. Considering all of this, my guess would be that indigenization would be around 50 percent in warship building."

According to Krishnan, the degree of indigenization is increasing ship after ship being built in India.

Birinder Singh Randhawa, a retired Navy vice admiral, said that while he favors restricting orders to domestic yards, even the homemade systems have some imported content.

"Systems and equipment supplied by Indian suppliers have imported content of varying amounts, especially in the case of weapons and sensors and propulsion systems. Hence the content imported can vary substantially. In the case of destroyers being built under Project 15-B, the propulsion system, main gun, radars and surface-to-air missile systems would have substantial imported content."

Adm. Sushil Kumar admits that shipbuilding will continue to have imported content, but said the Navy is fully capable of ship and sub design and construction.

"No Navy in the world equips its warships with exclusively indigenously developed weapon systems. This is because technology in weapon systems is rapidly changing. So there is need for the Indian Navy to also depend on certain imported systems," he said. "But the Indian Navy can integrate these imported systems because we have our own design capability. If the Indian Air Force or state-owned military aircraft manufacturer Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. had the type of capability which the Indian Navy has developed over the past 50 years, then the need to purchase a Rafale fighter from France would have been a different story."

India To Limit Ship Buys to Domestic Yards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SajeevJino

Agent_47 said:


> Your work?




Yep, Arts provided by my friend Saurav, and Presentation by myself . 



> I think Vishal will have two islands. Just like French PA2.
> Both will be very similar in many aspects.



Seems like most new generation carrier outside US comes with two Control Centers , QE also a good Example 

But the INS vishal design yet to started, may be if US helped us We have Single CC, otherwise chances of dual CC.


----------



## migflug

Pitch to build subs in Bengal

Buoyed by a Rs 20,000-crore order from the Centre to build three stealth frigates called the P17A, defence public sector Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) has said in the blueprint that it will build a yard in the resort town of Raichak, set on a bend in the river 50km south of Calcutta.

A workshop, a dry dock, an assembly and fitting-out jetty, and a "slipway" in Raichak will launch the submarines into the Hooghly's waters before they sail out to sea.

The part of Raichak where the yard has been planned has a draft, or depth, estimated at eight to 10 metres, which will allow the boats to be built, the GRSE chairman and managing director, Rear Admiral (retired) A.K. Verma, told The Telegraph. The boats will be built under the navy's Rs 60,000-crore Project 75 India (P75i).

The Hooghly is largely non-navigable for vessels requiring great depths because of silt as well as berms on the riverbed that often emerge at low tide.

In February this year, GRSE presented the blueprint to an eight-member committee headed by the navy's Controller of Warship Production and Acquisitions, Vice-Admiral Ashok Subhedar. The Subhedar committee had been tasked to recommend which Indian shipyard(s) should be considered for the P75i programme.

The P75i is India's biggest military acquisitions programme, estimated to cost Rs 60,000 crore. Last October, the government decreed that all six submarines in the project should be built in India.

The selected Indian yard(s) would be expected to tie up with one of six global submarine majors: DCNS of France, Rubin Amur (Russia), Navantia (Spain), Thyssenkrupp or HDW (Germany), Kockums (Sweden), and Soryu (Kawasaki, Japan). The Subhedar committee is yet to submit its recommendations.

GRSE was initially ruled out because the Hooghly is not known to allow a draft of more than four to five metres at best.

But GRSE convinced the government to take a serious look at its capabilities after delivering two major warships - the anti-submarine warfare (ASW) stealth corvette INS Kamorta and the Barracuda offshore patrol vessel, India's first warship export (to Mauritius) - in time last year. It also disclosed its plans for Raichak.

A Telegraph team that was given a guided tour of GRSE's restricted-access facilities saw two more ASW corvettes of the P28 Kamorta class being readied for deliveries to the navy at the fitting-out jetty and the main yard, and an amphibious ship, which can beach with troops and armoured vehicles, at a dry dock that slopes into the Hooghly.

Towering above the yards was a Goliath crane, recently built as part of a Rs 600-crore modernisation programme.

"With the technology available today, any yard that can build a warship can build a submarine," GRSE chief Verma said.

"We have just got a Rs 20,000-crore contract for three P17A (stealth frigate) ships that will go on for ten years, and we are transiting from a medium-level shipyard to a major builder capable of meeting international standards - witness our export."

For the submarine-building programme, GRSE is in competition with Mazagon Docks (Mumbai), Goa Shipyard, Hindustan Shipyard (all under the defence ministry), Cochin Shipyard (under the shipping ministry), Pipavav and Larsen & Toubro (both in the private sector).

Only Mazagon Docks and L&T have some experience with submarine-building. French firm DCNS is building six Scorpene submarines at Mazagon Docks; L&T has supplied the hulls for India's Arihant-class nuclear submarines.

In Raichak, the defence shipyard has acquired 100 acres. It is also in talks with the Odisha government to acquire land at Dhamra in Bhadrak district. Verma says the modular design of shipbuilding will allow submarines to be built block by block and integrated in Raichak.

For the Kamorta class, which requires the fitment of underwater sonar (submarine-detection equipment), the yard takes the ship to Visakhapatnam.

A warship-overseeing team from the navy monitors each stage of the shipbuilding process. Its offices are by jetties on the east bank of the Hooghly, concealed by high walls and the dirt and grime and heavy trucks that trundle through the Calcutta suburb's broken roads.

In Raichak, GRSE has planned a workshop for the manufacture of blocks up to 200 tonnes each that would be lowered to the jetties for assembly. The assembled boat would then be taken to a slipway to be launched into the water.

The Calcutta-based defence firm --- which built India's first warship, the INS Ajay, in 1961 --- is also looking at a Rs 2,000-crore order for "midget submarines" (also called "human torpedoes" or "chariots") that the Centre is trying as an experiment in Visakhapatnam. This is part of a 45-year-old navy programme that was recently revived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

The Navy has asked the government to allow a fleet of six nuclear-powered submarines and is also looking at nuclear power as an option for the next sea-borne aircraft carrier, which will be the follow-on to the INS Vikrant currently being built in Kochi.

“We have proposed to the government that in lieu of the conventional submarines we would like to have more nuclear-powered submarines,” Navy Chief Admiral Robin Dhowan told The Tribune today. The decision is pending at the level of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS), the Admiral said, adding that the number of nuclear-powered submarines sought was six.

The Admiral was referring to the existing submarine plan announced in 1999 which had spoken of having 24 conventional submarines by 2030. It is out of these 24 subs that the Navy wants six to be nuclear powered. At present, India operates 13 conventional vessels and a nuclear submarine, INS Chakra, leased from Russia, while the indigenous nuclear-powered INS Arihant is undergoing sea trials.

The Indian fleet is grossly inadequate to match China. The annual report to the Congress in the US, titled “Military and Security Developments Involving the People’s Republic of China 2014”, says: “PLA Navy (PLAN) has more than 60 submarines (and) places a high priority on modernisation of its submarine force.”

On the submarine fleet, Admiral Dhowan listed out a multi-pronged plan. First is to ensure timelines are met in the ongoing construction of the six scorpene subs with the first one planned for commissioning next year; second is according “top priority” to the second lot of six such vessels and third is to carry out a refit to extend the life of existing vessels.

About the next sea-borne aircraft carrier, Admiral Dhowan said: “All options are open for the second indigenous aircraft carrier. Nothing has been ruled out. It could be nuclear powered or conventionally powered.”
The Navy, he said, was looking to having three sea-borne carriers in its fleet. “The first indigenous carrier, INS Vikrant, will be inducted by 2018 and now we can plan easily as we can now build such ships on our own,” he said.

Navy’s wish list: 6 nuke subs, N-powered carrier | idrw.org


----------



## Techy

Ka-31. Source: Russia Helicopter 



> Russian Helicopters Holding Company has delivered the first batch of two refurbished Ka-31 helicopters to India. The Ka-31, an airborne early warning helicopter, is designed for radar surveillance of air and water spaces, the early detection of surface ships and low-flying targets at long distances (cruise missiles, helicopters and aircraft).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian Helicopters Holding Company, part of the Rostec State Corporation, has delivered the first batch of refurbished Ka-31 helicopters to India, manufactured by the Kumertauskoye Aviation Production Enterprise (KumAPP).
> 
> In 2004, KumAPP delivered nine Ka-31 helicopters to India. Six of these machines required refurbishing before their first scheduled overhaul, for which they were sent back to Kumertau for capital repairs. The first two of these have now been returned to India for further use. The remaining machines will be sent shortly.
> 
> A total of 14 Ka-31 helicopters were manufactured for India. To service these machines, a special base was built in the state of Goa. Every year, experts from KumAPP come to India to service these helicopters.
> 
> The Ka-31 is designed for radar surveillance of air and water spaces, the early detection of surface ships and low-flying targets at long distances (cruise missiles, helicopters and airplanes). The special equipment allows the helicopter to identify the detected targets, define the parameters and coordinates of their movement, and transmit this information to ships and command centers of the ground forces.



Refurbished Russian Ka-31 helicopters delivered to India | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-May, 2015 17:28 IST
*Immediate Support Vessels *

20 Immediate Support Vessels (ISVs) of the 23 ISVs planned have been commissioned in batches from January 2014 to March 2015 at Mumbai and Vishakhapatnam to patrol the off-shore development areas off the west and east coast respectively. The ISVs have been procured by M/s ONGC and transferred to Indian Navy. As these ISVs have been purchased by ONGC, no funds have been spent by Indian Navy. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shrimati Kothapalli Geetha in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## manojb

Amazing video compilation of Mig29K operation from INS Viky in Russia.. I hope it's not repost


----------



## cloud_9

.......................


----------



## Hindustani78

Navy mulling docking options for repair of vessel - The Hindu
While the newly inducted Russian-origin aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya is undergoing a short refit at the Naval Ship Repair Yard at its homeport in Karwar, the Navy is weighing docking options within the country for the 45,000 tonne carrier’s underwater refit, due by the end of next year.

A top source in the Navy said the choice would be between Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering Company and the public-sector Cochin Shipyard, which has been maintaining the underwater package of the outgoing carrier INS Viraat.

“While Pipavav boasts of a dry-dock large enough to take on Vikramaditya for hull-inspection and underwater maintenance, Cochin Shipyard’s dry-dock too fits the bill. It will only require a bit of dredging at the mouth of the dry-dock to take the vessel in,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Project 15 and Project 15A






Project 15B Launch

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

> NEW DELHI: In the run-up to PM Narendra Modi's visit to China this week, India has studiously kept Japan out of the initial planning for the major Indo-US Malabar naval combat exercise to be held in the Bay of Bengal in October.
> 
> Sources on Tuesday said the groundwork being done by India and the US for the Malabar exercise "did not as yet include Japan" despite the two Modi-Obama summits in September and January agreeing to "upgrade" the annual combat manoeuvres.
> "The next Malabar planning conference between India and the US is slated for July. Japan does not figure in the talks till now," said a defence ministry source. Instead, the India-Japan naval exercise Jimex, which was held for the first time in 2012, is being separately planned for November.


*To avoid provoking China, India leaves Japan out of drill with US - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598538937070530561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598536636025032704


----------



## Hindustani78

* Indonesian Naval Ship 'KRI REGEL' visits Kochi : News & Events : Indian Navy*




_*Exchange of mementoes between Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command and Commanding Officer, KRI Rigel*_

A Hydrography Vessel of Indonesian Navy, KRI Rigel (993) is on a three day visit to Kochi from 29 Apr to 02 May 15. On 29 Apr 15, the Commanding Officer, KRI Rigel Lt Cdr Muhammad Wirda Prayogo called on Rear Admiral RB Pandit, Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command. Various professional interactions have been planned between the visiting ship and the units of Southern Naval Command during the visit. These interactions include exchange of visits by specialist officers and men from both the navies to each other’s asset. The Indonesian ships staff officers were also hosted at lunch by the Chief of Staff.





_*The Indonesian Ship KRI Rigel*_

KRI Rigel, constructed in France, is a new survey ship equipped with state of art Hydrographic sensors-equipment like Autonomous Underwater vehicle, Remotely Operated Underwater Robot etc. The ship is on a passage to Sabang, Indonesia, post her induction in France. The last port visited by the ship before arriving Kochi was Jeddah. She is scheduled to depart from Kochi on 02 May 15.

* Yachting Championship - Navy Open Enterprise Class Conducted : News & Events : Indian Navy*






Navy Open Enterprise Class Yachting Championship 2014-15 was concluded on Friday, 01 May 15 at Indian Naval Watermanship Training Centre (INWTC), Visakhapatnam. The event conducted by INS Circars under the aegis of Eastern Naval Command was held from 28 April to 01 May 15.

A total of 28 participants including 05 ladies took part in this coveted annual competition. A total of eight preliminary races were held to select the finalists. The final race was conducted on 1st May 2015 in which BR Verma Petty Officer (helm) and V Singh LAM (crew) adjudged the runners up while Imolemnok Petty Officer (helm) and SS Yadav MCPO (crew) emerged as winners. 






Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, the Chief Guest at the closing ceremony gave away the prizes to the winners. Speaking on the occasion, Rear Admiral AB Singh stated that the competition stayed true to its cause of encouraging Watermanship activities among the naval fraternity. He also lauded all participants for displaying a high level of sportsmanship and professionalism during the course of the championship and congratulated the prize winners.






The Enterprise class boat is a two-man sloop-rigged hiking sailing dinghy with distinctive blue sails. One of the largest classes of sailing boats in the world, this Jack Holt design owes its popularity to its excellent qualities both as a cruising and a racing boat. It has an ideal combination of size, weight and power which appeals to men and women of all ages.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598536636025032704


This is about $5 million USD, right? What exactly will this money be used to do in starting the IAC-2 project? This much has not become clear, obviously they aren't cutting the steel for her immediately and the final design should already have been completed so that's not going to require any more (significant) funding.

The MoD/IN are still yet to clarify the IAC-2's roadmap i.e. when will her keel be laid? When will she be floated out? When will she be fitter out? When will she undergo trails? When will she be commissioned? We don't even know yet if she is to be nuclear powered (a pretty basic element).


@sancho @Penguin @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Water Car Engineer @Chanakya's_Chant @nair @Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> This is about $5 million USD, right? What exactly will this money be used to do in starting the IAC-2 project? This much has not become clear, obviously they aren't cutting the steel for her immediately and the final design should already have been completed so that's not going to require any more (significant) funding.
> 
> The MoD/IN are still yet to clarify the IAC-2's roadmap i.e. when will her keel be laid? When will she be floated out? When will she be fitter out? When will she undergo trails? When will she be commissioned? We don't even know yet if she is to be nuclear powered (a pretty basic element).
> 
> 
> @sancho @Penguin @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Water Car Engineer @Chanakya's_Chant @nair @Dillinger




The final design is yet to be frozen. The money involved is just a token, to initiate the Project and it associated Team and other paraphernalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Abingdonboy said:


> This is about $5 million USD, right? What exactly will this money be used to do in starting the IAC-2 project? This much has not become clear, obviously they aren't cutting the steel for her immediately and the final design should already have been completed so that's not going to require any more (significant) funding.
> 
> The MoD/IN are still yet to clarify the IAC-2's roadmap i.e. when will her keel be laid? When will she be floated out? When will she be fitter out? When will she undergo trails? When will she be commissioned? We don't even know yet if she is to be nuclear powered (a pretty basic element).
> 
> 
> @sancho @Penguin @MilSpec @Capt.Popeye @Water Car Engineer @Chanakya's_Chant @nair @Dillinger



In 2011, Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma stated that construction of the second carrier was some years away as there were a number of higher spending priorities for the navy. But in 2012 came reports that the design stage of IAC-II has begun, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau. If it were so then I am sure the NDB would have at least finalized the preliminary design of the same which is not the case. The design stage of IAC-II began in 2012, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau.

Second indigenous carrier a long way off: Navy Chief - The Hindu
India starts work on second indigenous aircraft carrier - IBNLive

Lets have a look at the timeline of IAC-I / Vikrant-Class Aircraft Carriers -

_In 1989 India announced a plan to replace its ageing British-built aircraft carriers, Vikrant and Viraat, with two new 28,000 ton Air Defence Ships (ADS) that would operate the BAE Sea Harrier aircraft. The first vessel was to replace Vikrant, which was set to decommission in early 1997. Construction of the ADS was to start at the Cochin Shipyard (CSL) in 1993 after the Indian Naval Design Organisation had translated this design study into a production model. Following the 1991 economic crisis, the plans for construction of the vessels were put on hold indefinitely. 

In 1999, then Defence Minister George Fernandes revived the project and sanctioned the construction of the Project 71 ADS. By that time, given the ageing Sea Harrier fleet, the letter of intent called for a carrier that would carry more modern jet fighters. 

In 2001, CSL released a graphic illustration showing the 32,000-ton STOBAR (Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery) design with a pronounced ski jump. The aircraft carrier project finally received formal government approval in January 2003. By then, design updates called for a 37,500 ton carrier to operate the MiG-29K. India opted for a three-carrier fleet consisting of one carrier battle group stationed on each seaboard, and a third carrier held in reserve, in order to continuously protect both its flanks, to protect economic interests and mercantile traffic, and to provide humanitarian platforms in times of disasters, since a carrier can provide a self-generating supply of fresh water, medical assistance or engineering expertise to populations in need for assistance.

In 2006, then Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Arun Prakash stated that the designation for the vessel had been changed from Air Defence Ship (ADS) to Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC). The euphemistic ADS had been adopted in planning stages to ward off concerns about a naval build-up. Final revisions to the design increased the displacement of the carriers from 37,500 tons to over 40,000 tons. The length of the ship also increased from 252 metres (827 ft) to over 260 metres (850 ft).

And then it was laid down in 2009 - launched in 2013 and would be commissioned by 2018-19._

The problem is as time passes - requirements and plans also change along as evident in the case of INS Vikrant which is full of delays and cost overruns. I wish they start it's construction at the earliest to avoid delays and cost over runs - Realistically they would probably start its construction in 2017-18 and then in 2024-25 we might see it being commissioned?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> In 2011, Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma stated that construction of the second carrier was some years away as there were a number of higher spending priorities for the navy. But in 2012 came reports that the design stage of IAC-II has begun, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau. If it were so then I am sure the NDB would have at least finalized the preliminary design of the same which is not the case. The design stage of IAC-II began in 2012, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau.
> 
> Second indigenous carrier a long way off: Navy Chief - The Hindu
> India starts work on second indigenous aircraft carrier - IBNLive
> 
> Lets have a look at the timeline of IAC-I / Vikrant-Class Aircraft Carriers -
> 
> _In 1989 India announced a plan to replace its ageing British-built aircraft carriers, Vikrant and Viraat, with two new 28,000 ton Air Defence Ships (ADS) that would operate the BAE Sea Harrier aircraft. The first vessel was to replace Vikrant, which was set to decommission in early 1997. Construction of the ADS was to start at the Cochin Shipyard (CSL) in 1993 after the Indian Naval Design Organisation had translated this design study into a production model. Following the 1991 economic crisis, the plans for construction of the vessels were put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> In 1999, then Defence Minister George Fernandes revived the project and sanctioned the construction of the Project 71 ADS. By that time, given the ageing Sea Harrier fleet, the letter of intent called for a carrier that would carry more modern jet fighters.
> 
> In 2001, CSL released a graphic illustration showing the 32,000-ton STOBAR (Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery) design with a pronounced ski jump. The aircraft carrier project finally received formal government approval in January 2003. By then, design updates called for a 37,500 ton carrier to operate the MiG-29K. India opted for a three-carrier fleet consisting of one carrier battle group stationed on each seaboard, and a third carrier held in reserve, in order to continuously protect both its flanks, to protect economic interests and mercantile traffic, and to provide humanitarian platforms in times of disasters, since a carrier can provide a self-generating supply of fresh water, medical assistance or engineering expertise to populations in need for assistance.
> 
> In 2006, then Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Arun Prakash stated that the designation for the vessel had been changed from Air Defence Ship (ADS) to Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC). The euphemistic ADS had been adopted in planning stages to ward off concerns about a naval build-up. Final revisions to the design increased the displacement of the carriers from 37,500 tons to over 40,000 tons. The length of the ship also increased from 252 metres (827 ft) to over 260 metres (850 ft).
> 
> And then it was laid down in 2009 - launched in 2013 and would be commissioned by 2018-19._
> 
> The problem is as time passes - requirements and plans also change along as evident in the case of INS Vikrant which is full of delays and cost overruns. I wish they start it's construction at the earliest to avoid delays and cost over runs - Realistically they would probably start its construction in 2017-18 and then in 2023-24 we might see it being commissioned?


I think what is holding up the finalisation of the design for the IAC-II is the a) propulsion and b) EMALS or no EMALS. CATAOBAR is all but confirmed but now EMALS is on the table and all of a sudden we have started hearing about nuclear propulsion for the IAC-II, the CNS even said as much. These are clearly two BIG decisions that need to be taken and are strategic in nature. I'm certain the rest of the design is complete and the very fact the DAC has cleared this project and released funds indicates this project is all but finalised behind the scenes but they (MoD/GoI/IN) are keeping hush-hush for now.


I think the timeline is likely to be, construction beginning in 2017 with completion around 2024-5 and commissioning in 2025-6 after extensive sea trails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Since this thread is also for discussion, as well as news, I'd like to ask a question. Does anyone know if the IN is working on a railgun? And if so is there any public updates? I imaging they are, but would like some confirmation or teasers.

Thank you! And if you'd like to see the US Navy's railgun progress, head here:

US military news, discussions and history | Page 24


----------



## Heinz Guderian

Transhumanist said:


> Since this thread is also about discussion, as well as news, I'd like to ask a question. Does anyone know if the IN is working on a railgun? And if so is there any public updates?
> 
> Thank you and if you'd like to see the US Navy's railgun progress, head here:
> 
> US military news, discussions and history | Page 24


Nope they are not, 

And if they are, then this is highly secretive.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Koovie @Chanakya's_Chant @Major Shaitan Singh 

I know this is PKS but still interesting and worth discussing/pondering:

_*
The IN is more interested than the IA on the Kestrel 8 x 8 ICV for its proposed amphibious warfare brigade. Matters on this will progress before the year’s end.*_



_*




*_
Do you guys see what I see at the back of this beast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

New russian carrier design with N-PAKFA on board.



> Russia's Krylovsky State Research Center (KRSC) has developed a new multipurpose heavy aircraft carrier design called Project 23000E or Shtorm (Storm).
> 
> A scale model of the ship is going to be demonstrated for the first time at the International Maritime Defence Show 2015 in St Petersburg from 1-5 July, Valery Polyakov, the deputy director of KSC, told _IHS Jane's_ .
> 
> "The Project 23000E multipurpose aircraft carrier is designed to conduct operations in remote and oceanic areas, engage land-based and sea-borne enemy targets, ensure the operational stability of naval forces, protect landing troops, and provide the anti-aircraft defence," Polyakov said.
> 
> The design has a displacement of 90-100,000 tons, is 330 m in length, 40 m wide, and has a draft of 11 m. It has a top speed of 30 kt, cruising speed of 20 kt, a 120-day endurance, a crew of 4-5,000, and designed to withstand sea state 6-7. Currently it has been designed with a conventional power plant, although this could be replaced by a nuclear one, according to potential customers' requirements.
> 
> The ship carries a powerful air group of 80-90 deck-based aircraft for various combat missions. The model features a split air wing comprising navalised T-50 PAKFAs and MiG-29Ks, as well as jet-powered naval early warning aircraft, and Ka-27 naval helicopters.
> 
> The carrier's flight deck is of a dual design, features an angled flight deck, and four launching positions: two via ski-jump ramps and two via electromagnetic catapults. One set of arrestor gear is included in the design. The design also features two islands; a feature only previously seen on the latest UK design.
> 
> Protection against air threats will be provided by four anti-aircraft missile system combat modules. An anti-torpedo armament suite is available.
> 
> The electronic support complex includes integrated sensors, including a multifunction phased array radar, electronic warfare system, and communications suite.
> 
> Polyakov pointed out that these specifications are subject to change, correction, and modification during the ship's design and development at every stage of work, once potential customers come up with a demand to change the weapons package and equipment.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> New russian carrier design with N-PAKFA on board.


The Russians are good (like the Chinese) at developing cool looking concepts/designs. Turning this into a reality is where they fail again and again. 

That's a ramp so they have no intention of making the PAK-FA able to launch using catapults- what the IN really wants.


----------



## The Huskar

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Koovie @Chanakya's_Chant @Major Shaitan Singh
> 
> I know this is PKS but still interesting and worth discussing/pondering:
> 
> _*
> The IN is more interested than the IA on the Kestrel 8 x 8 ICV for its proposed amphibious warfare brigade. Matters on this will progress before the year’s end.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> Do you guys see what I see at the back of this beast


Are you taking about the propulsion pump??


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Huskar said:


> Are you taking about the propulsion pump??


Indeed


----------



## The Huskar

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed


Is the IA ordering them or are they still stuck with those vintage BMP's


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Huskar said:


> Is the IA ordering them or are they still stuck with those vintage BMP's


FICV is meant to address the BMP replacement but god knows where that is going.


It would be so telling of the current state of affairs should the Indian NAVY be the ones to induct a new ICV before the ARMY!


----------



## uparyupari

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> In 2011, Admiral Nirmal Kumar Verma stated that construction of the second carrier was some years away as there were a number of higher spending priorities for the navy. But in 2012 came reports that the design stage of IAC-II has begun, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau. If it were so then I am sure the NDB would have at least finalized the preliminary design of the same which is not the case. The design stage of IAC-II began in 2012, and was undertaken by the navy’s Naval Design Bureau.
> 
> Second indigenous carrier a long way off: Navy Chief - The Hindu
> India starts work on second indigenous aircraft carrier - IBNLive
> 
> Lets have a look at the timeline of IAC-I / Vikrant-Class Aircraft Carriers -
> 
> _In 1989 India announced a plan to replace its ageing British-built aircraft carriers, Vikrant and Viraat, with two new 28,000 ton Air Defence Ships (ADS) that would operate the BAE Sea Harrier aircraft. The first vessel was to replace Vikrant, which was set to decommission in early 1997. Construction of the ADS was to start at the Cochin Shipyard (CSL) in 1993 after the Indian Naval Design Organisation had translated this design study into a production model. Following the 1991 economic crisis, the plans for construction of the vessels were put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> In 1999, then Defence Minister George Fernandes revived the project and sanctioned the construction of the Project 71 ADS. By that time, given the ageing Sea Harrier fleet, the letter of intent called for a carrier that would carry more modern jet fighters.
> 
> In 2001, CSL released a graphic illustration showing the 32,000-ton STOBAR (Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery) design with a pronounced ski jump. The aircraft carrier project finally received formal government approval in January 2003. By then, design updates called for a 37,500 ton carrier to operate the MiG-29K. India opted for a three-carrier fleet consisting of one carrier battle group stationed on each seaboard, and a third carrier held in reserve, in order to continuously protect both its flanks, to protect economic interests and mercantile traffic, and to provide humanitarian platforms in times of disasters, since a carrier can provide a self-generating supply of fresh water, medical assistance or engineering expertise to populations in need for assistance.
> 
> In 2006, then Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Arun Prakash stated that the designation for the vessel had been changed from Air Defence Ship (ADS) to Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC). The euphemistic ADS had been adopted in planning stages to ward off concerns about a naval build-up. Final revisions to the design increased the displacement of the carriers from 37,500 tons to over 40,000 tons. The length of the ship also increased from 252 metres (827 ft) to over 260 metres (850 ft).
> 
> And then it was laid down in 2009 - launched in 2013 and would be commissioned by 2018-19._
> 
> The problem is as time passes - requirements and plans also change along as evident in the case of INS Vikrant which is full of delays and cost overruns. I wish they start it's construction at the earliest to avoid delays and cost over runs - Realistically they would probably start its construction in 2017-18 and then in 2023-24 we might see it being commissioned?



You are correct. INS Vishal is not going to appear any time soon.

The best case scenario is 2030. A more realistic and pragmatic assessment will be 2033-35.

So far budget is assigned only to study the concept and design. This itself will take 2 years. Then the Ship actually have to be designed which will take a minimum of 3 years, then there is the whole process of getting it sanctioned and allocating budget which will take at least 1 year (assuming its Modi sarkar), its reasonable to assume 2 years for this. Its already 2021-22 by now.

Then the actual ship building will start. Assuming we increase our efficiency dramatically, even then the ship building of a 65 k Ton AC will take a minimum of 8-10 years. i.e 2032. A few more years for trials and commissioning i.e. 2035.


This is best case scenario, if the situation changes or plan changes mid way then you can add another 5 to 10 years for the process. 2040.


Which is why GoI and IN should seriously consider taking up CSL offer of building another 40 k Ton Vikrant class by 2020. It would be a LOT cheaper to build it now than after 15 years when the build cost will be closer to 15 billion $ for the new ship. Besides Naval LCA would be ready by then.


----------



## Agent_47

A great shot of ALH captured on board INS Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Koovie @Chanakya's_Chant @Major Shaitan Singh
> 
> I know this is PKS but still interesting and worth discussing/pondering:
> 
> _*
> The IN is more interested than the IA on the Kestrel 8 x 8 ICV for its proposed amphibious warfare brigade. Matters on this will progress before the year’s end.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> Do you guys see what I see at the back of this beast



There are plans for a new amphibious brigade?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> There are plans for a new amphibious brigade?


The Indian Navy is in the process of raising their own marine infantry force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> The Russians are good (like the Chinese) at developing cool looking concepts/designs. Turning this into a reality is where they fail again and again.
> 
> That's a ramp so they have no intention of making the PAK-FA able to launch using catapults- what the IN really wants.



This PAK FA looks like it is using catapult .








Abingdonboy said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> Do you guys see what I see at the back of this beast








Are you talking about this thing ??

What exactly is that ??



The Huskar said:


> Are you taking about the propulsion pump??



This thing helps to move in water ... right .


----------



## The Huskar

kurup said:


> This thing helps to move in water ... right .


Yes they do accord a forward momentum but don't know whether directional vector is through them or some other appartus.



kurup said:


> This thing helps to move in water ... right .


Yes they do accord a forward momentum but don't know whether directional vector is through them or some other appartus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

INS Sindhukirti submarine begins voyage after retrofitting at Vizag - The Hindu
Updated: May 21, 2015 12:49 IST
INS Sindhukirti, seventh Sindhughosh-class submarine of Indian Navy, before undertaking sea trials on Thursday at Hindustan Shipyard Limited in Visakhapatnam. Photo: By Arrangement





*Soviet Union-built submarine was commissioned on January 4, 1990. The cost of the retrofitting project at HSL is estimated at around Rs.700 crore. *
The sea trial of Russia-made INS Sindhukirti, the seventh Sindhughosh class diesel electric submarine of Indian Navy, was launched after successful completion of retrofitting at Hindustan Shipyard Limited here on Thursday.

“Today is a red-letter day in our history as retrofitting involved a complex process -- a more difficult process than building a new submarine. Our workforce deserved credit for completing the Herculean task adhering to stringent quality standards stipulated by the Navy,” Rear Admiral N.K. Mishra told The Hindu.

The HSL, the premier shipyard of the country set up in 1941 had earlier completed retrofitting of two submarines belonging to Egyptian naval forces and INS Vagli.

“This was the biggest-ever repair of a submarine undertaken in any shipyard in the country proving our capability to take up orders to construct generation next Greenfield submarines,” Mr. Mishra said.

The INS Sindhukirti was built at Admirality Shipyard and Sevmash in the erstwhile Soviet Union and commissioned on January 4, 1990. The cost of the retrofitting project is estimated at around Rs.700 crore to Rs.800 crore.

The delayed completion of the submarine is attributed to insistence by the Russians to source electrodes and several parts from their country including change of mainline cables in 2011, according to sources.

The HSL also had to undertake dredging after undocking it on November 4 due to accumulation of sand in its area reducing the draft from seven to four metres under the influence of Cyclone Hudhud, which battered the industries of Visakhapatnam on October 12, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Looks like Pipavav is the front runner for manufacturing follow on Talwar class in India.
Reliance Infrastructure seeks Russian partner to make submarines, ships at Pipavav Defence - The Economic Times


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601999838712963072






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601718627704774656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* India-Singapore bilateral naval exercise SIMBEX-15 commences in Singapore *


















Bilateral naval exercise SIMBEX-15 between India and Singapore commenced on 23 May 2015 in Singapore. It is 3 days exercise which will conclude on May 26, 2015. This edition of naval exercise will give traditional emphasis on anti-submarine warfare (ASW) and more complex maritime exercises. It will involve various facets of naval operations such as air and surface practice firing, air defence, maritime security and search & rescue operations. For this edition of exercise, Indian navy is represented by
INS Satpura- an indigenously built guided missile stealth frigate with integral helicopter.
INS Kamorta- an indigenous anti-submarine warfare (ASW) corvette.
P 8I aircraft- It is a long Range Maritime Reconnaissance Anti- Submarine (LRMRASW) aircraft.

From the Singaporean side, Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) ship Supreme and submarine Archer along with MPA and fighter aircraft are participating. 
You might also like:


----------



## Agent_47

*Parrikar Asks Shipyards to Compress Delivery Schedules of Warships *

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar has asked shipyards, both public and private, to compress delivery schedules of warships and other platforms for the Navy and Coast Guard. Addressing the Naval Commanders’ Conference here today, Shri Parrikar said in the last one year the modernisation plan of the Navy has gained significant momentum with induction of several new platforms.

The Minister expressed satisfaction with the impetus being imparted towards indigenous development of naval capabilities. He said each commissioning of a ship or launch of a submarine built in India is a proud moment for everyone and the nation as a whole. Shri Parrikar said all 48 ships and submarines presently on order for the navy are being constructed in Indian shipyards, which is in keeping with the Prime Minister’s ‘Make in India’ vision.

The Defence Minister complimented the naval personnel for continuing to perform their duties tirelessly and selflessly to protect and promote the maritime interests of the nation. He expressed appreciation on the stellar role played by the navy in evacuating citizens of nearly 35 countries in the extremely dangerous and war like conditions during ‘Operation Rahat’ in strife –torn Yemen. He said the Navy’s evacuation efforts were appreciated and acknowledged both by the nation as well as the international community. Shri Parrikar also acknowledged the Navy’s prompt response during ‘Operation Neer’, where Indian Naval ships provided potable water to Maldives in December last year and demonstrated the nation’s commitment and engagement with its maritime neighbours.

Speaking on the Human Resources issues, the Minister expressed his special concern for the men in uniform and said that improvements in service conditions, welfare and quality of life are his top priority. He complimented the Navy’s sustained efforts in enhancing manpower induction and improving the quality of life and service conditions of sailors and officers.

The Minister highlighted the proactive engagement of Navy with the DRDO, DPSUs and other private and public sector partners which have resulted in a high degree of indigenisation and transfer-of-technology. He complimented the Navy for bringing out a comprehensive 20-year Science and Technology roadmap to guide and assist the DRDO in developing niche technologies for the future.

The four day Naval Commanders’ Conference will conclude on May 28, 2015.

NAo/DM/HH

Parrikar Asks Shipyards to Compress Delivery Schedules of Warships


----------



## Techy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603165574772887553

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Badbadman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603883168861650944


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-May, 2015 16:52 IST
*Naval Commanders’ Conference Concludes *

“ Men and Women Behind the Machine are Navy’s Greatest Asset and Deserve Highest Priority” - Admiral RK Dhowan
The first edition of this years’ bi-annual Naval Commanders' Conference was conducted at New Delhi from 25-28 May 15. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral RK Dhowan chaired the conference and addressed the Navy’s top leadership on myriad issues including enhancing operational readiness of the Commands, infrastructure development, human resources management, coastal security, cyber security in the Indian Navy and foreign cooperation initiatives, amongst others.

Emphasising that combat readiness of the fleet and other operational formations is of prime importance and focussed efforts, as hitherto, are required at all levels to ensure sustained growth of the Navy into a formidable multi-dimensional force, the Admiral complimented all ranks of the Navy in maintaining a high tempo of operations during the last six months, including the response shown during the fresh water crisis in the Maldives and evacuation of people of various nationalities from Yemen.

One of the focus areas discussed during the conference was the induction of manpower, aspects pertaining to training and skill development, and welfare of personnel. Consequent to 2015 being observed as the ‘Year of the Sailor’ in the Indian Navy, service conditions of sailors and their quality of life (including post retirement placements, accommodation and hospital facilities etc.) were deliberated extensively. The CNS stated that our men and women are our greatest assets and their morale and well-being should always remain of primary concern. The men and women behind the machine are the Navy’s greatest strength. They need to be viewed and harnessed as such at all levels.

The indigenisation programme of the Navy was discussed and the CNS stressed that indigenisation of platforms, weapons, sensors and equipment, through DRDO, public and private sectors as also through in-house efforts, should remain an area of focus. He emphasized that the ‘Roadmap for the Navy’s expansion and growth would continue to remain anchored on Self-reliance and Indigenisation’. He also urged the naval designers and technical officers to work in close coordination with DRDO so as to develop niche technologies for the future Navy.

During the course of the conference, the CNS released the Maritime Infrastructure Perspective Plan (2015-27) and reviewed progress of various infrastructure projects that are in the pipeline and shall contribute towards capacity building. The need to adopt sustainable green technologies, re-cycling and waste management to reduce carbon footprint of our bases, in pursuance of the energy goals of our country as also to have ‘zero carbon footprint’ were also stressed by the CNS. An integrated roadmap and action plan to develop ecologically sustainable infrastructure was also released by the CNS. Plans for conduct of International Fleet Review and induction plan for Scorpene submarines were also reviewed by the CNS.

Consolidation and strengthening of the rapidly expanding aviation arm of the Navy was discussed. Deliberations were also held on infrastructure and manning requirements for new induction aircraft, including Unmanned Aerial Vehicles and enhancement of surveillance in our area of interest.

The CNS reviewed the 'coastal security construct' and was satisfied with the steady progress made in strengthening the coastal security apparatus viz. induction of FICs, ISVs and NC3 I project. He asserted the need to remain ever vigilant and focussed towards our coastal security responsibilities, through proactive coordination with other maritime agencies and coastal states. Deliberations were also held to strengthen ‘Cyber Security in the Indian Navy’.

Various proposals from the Indian Navy have been forwarded for consideration of the 7th CPC to ensure that the aspirations and expectations of Indian Navy personnel, along with the difficult conditions of service on board operational platforms are recognized. A comprehensive review of proposals forwarded to the 7th Central Pay Commission which included conditions of service and emoluments paid to the Armed Forces personnel was undertaken by the CNS during the course of deliberations.

One of the highlights of the conference was the opportunity naval commanders' had to interact with the MoD officials and the other service chiefs, wherein issues pertaining to joint operations and military synergy were discussed.

In his closing address the CNS complimented all personnel of the Indian Navy for their professionalism and patriotism, and exhorted them to prepare themselves and the Navy to meet all future maritime security challenges before the country. Operational consideration should remain our collective focus in the coming years, he said. The Navy’s role is not only vital for national security, but also for national prosperity and development, he concluded.

_____________________ ________

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan interacting with the media at the concluding session of the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 28, 2015.








Ex Chiefs with the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan and top Naval Commanders at the ‘Conclave of Chiefs-2015’, on the sidelines of the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 28, 2015.


----------



## kurup

Techy said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

The Coast Guard men dousing the fire that broke out at an ONGC supply vessel in Mumbai on Monday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

* Rear Admiral Philipose George Pynumootil, NM, takes over as*
* Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Air)*







* ACNS (AIR) as Commodore*
Rear Admiral Philipose G Pynumootil, took over as Assistant Chief of Naval staff (Air) on promotion. An alumnus of the Lawrence School, Lovedale and the National Defence Academy (67th course), he was commissioned in the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1986. 

A rotary wing pilot qualified on Sea King 42 B / C and Alouette helicopters, he has served as Flight Commander INS Delhi, Senior Pilot - Marine Commando Flight & INAS 330, and commanded the carrier borne ASW Sea King Squadron, INAS 330. He was also the commissioning Commanding Officer of the Naval Air Station, INS Shikra. A former Instrument Rating Examiner on Sea Kings, the officer has flown extensively during Operation Pawan, Sri Lanka and Operation Restore Hope, Somalia. Prior to taking over his current appointment, he served as the Principal Director of Aircraft Acquisition.

The Flag officer has commanded the 1241 RE corvette, INS Nashak, the missile corvette INS Kirpan and the Guided Missile Frigate INS Brahmaputra, besides doing a tenure as Executive Officer of the Guided Missile Destroyer INS Delhi. The officer was awarded the Nao Sena Medal for his tenure in command of INS Brahmaputra. 

The Flag Officer has undergone the Staff Course at the DSSC, Wellington, Tamil Nadu and the Higher Air Command Course at the College of Air Warfare, Hyderabad. He is a post graduate in Defence Studies and holds an M Phil (Strategic Studies). He is an alumnus of the Royal College of Defence Studies, London and attained an MA (International Relations) from Kings College, London.

He is married to Priya, who has worked with various NGOs and taught at the Naval Maritime Academy, Mumbai. They have a daughter who is pursuing her graduation in English Literature. He is a keen swimmer who enjoys reading and listening to music.

Hailing from a service background, his (late) father, a fighter pilot retired as an Air Marshal in 1987. His elder brother was Naval Aviator who died in an Islander crash in 1985. His sister is married to a brigadier from the Armoured Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

*INS Kamorta*





_*Indigenously-built stealth frigate INS Satpura at Freemantle, Perth *_

_*In consonance with India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policy, two ships of the Indian Navy’s Eastern Fleet (INS Satpura and INS Kamorta), under the Command of Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet (FOCEF) called on the port of Freemantle, Perth, Australia today (04 Jun 15). It may be recalled that four ships of the Eastern Fleet are on an operational deployment to South Indian Ocean and South China Sea since mid-May 2015. As a part of the deployment, INS Satpura, the indigenously built guided missile stealth frigate, INS Kamorta, the latest indigenous Anti Submarine Warfare corvette had participated in IMDEX 15 and SIMBEX at Singapore.*_

_*INS Ranvir, a guided missile destroyer and INS Shakti, a fleet tanker and support ship had also called on Singapore (22 – 26 May 15). These ships then visited Jakarta, Indonesia from (31 May – 04 Jun) and have sailed out today. These ships would be exercising with Indonesia Navy for improving inter-operability in maritime operations and Search & Rescue.*_

_*This visit to Australia is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing inter-operability between navies of the two friendly nations. During the stay in harbour, various activities such as official calls, reception on board, ship open to visitors, guided tours for Indian naval personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies, are planned. Vice Admiral Satish Soni, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command is also visiting Freemantle, Perth to participate in the professional interactions.*_

_*



*_
*From INA Ezhimala on the eve of the PoP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS Satpura and INS Kamorta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W@rwolf

INS Vikrant Re-launch, first pics coming in. The housing for the MF-STAR is visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W@rwolf

The best pic of INS Vikrant as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@cirr




































INS Vikrant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## W@rwolf

INS Vikrant underside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

What say?
@Abingdonboy @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Techy

*Yoga Across the Oceans - A Day of Harmony for the Indian Navy*
The Indian Navy is a unique microcosm of India. Motivated by the words of the Hon’ble Prime Minister of India - “Yoga is an invaluable gift of ancient Indian tradition. It embodies unity of mind and body, thought and action, restraint and fulfilment, harmony between man and nature, and a holistic approach to health and well being” - it is preparing to observe the first International Day of Yoga on 21 Jun 15 by launching multiple initiatives to introduce the practice of Yoga to its community and enable naval personnel accrue maximum benefit from it. 









_*Naval personnel participating in Physical Training and Yoga on decks of ships at sea*_

The Navy’s multipronged action plan to observe the event is aimed at encouraging naval personnel to translate the practise of Yoga into a way of life, with the overall intent of enabling them and their achieve harmony among mind, body, emotion and energy and lead healthy and happy lives.

The naval community has been sensitised to the conduct and significance of the first International Day of Yoga through a message relayed widely to units at dispersed geographical positions in India and overseas. Accordingly, Indian Navy units located as far as the Mediterranean Sea on the West, the Western Pacific Ocean on the East and the Southern Indian Ocean in the South will participate in observing the occasion – and with a unique design! Widely dispersed ships of the Navy will conduct Yoga sessions that commence at the pre-decided local time of 7:00 AM (the exact time at which the occasion will be observed at Rajpath, New Delhi), such that as the sun moves across time zones in its passage from the Pacific Ocean to the Mediterranean Sea, it will find personnel of the Indian Navy greeting it successively with their asanas across a vast geographical swath!













*Naval personnel practicing Yoga Ashore*

Other events planned at all naval units, including Navy schools, community facilities and welfare centres will comprise mass participation of personnel in basic asanas, which will be followed by qualified Yoga instructors expounding to the community on the long term benefits of Yoga. Handouts with descriptions of basic Yogasanas derived from the document “Common Yoga Protocol” issued by the GoI will also be distributed in large numbers. To encourage children of all ages to be part of the event, painting and essay writing competitions are being organised at all naval schools. 

While the activities planned on 21 Jun 15 aim to generate and enhance awareness on the benefits of Yoga in the naval community, the action plan also includes activities that will be pursued in a sustained manner over the long term. These include inclusion of Yoga exercises during morning Physical Training routines in ships and establishments; training and accreditation of Physical Training Instructors and other volunteers as Yoga Guides/Instructors; and conducting programmes at various levels of Yoga proficiency. Efforts are also in place to include Yoga modules in the curriculum of training institutions and establish Yoga Centres at naval Stations across the country.

With this multipronged plan, the Navy will observe the first International Day of Yoga and celebrate the richness of Indian culture through a unique endeavor that only it can - Yoga across the Oceans.

Yoga Across the Oceans - A Day of Harmony for the Indian Navy : News & Events : Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-June, 2015 15:14 IST
*Indian Naval ships enter Kuantan, Malaysia*

As part of an operational deployment to South Indian Ocean and South China Sea, ships of the Indian Navy’s Eastern Fleet under the command of Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, arrived today at Kuantan (Malaysia) on a four day visit. The Indian warships taking part in this deployment are INS Ranvir, a guided missile destroyer, commanded by Captain Jaswinder Singh, INS Satpura, indigenously built guided missile stealth frigate, commanded by Captain Hari Krishnan, INS Shakti, a sophisticated Fleet tanker and support ship, commanded by Capt Vikram Menon and INS Kamorta, the latest and indigenous Anti Submarine Warfare corvette, commanded by Commander Manoj Kumar Jha. Earlier during their deployment, these warships participated in IMDEX-15 at Singapore and the Indo-Singapore bilateral naval exercise SIMBEX. 

India-Malaysia naval cooperation has largely been in the form of training interactions and exchange of goodwill visits by IN and RMN ships. India signed a Memorandum of Understanding on Defence Cooperation with Malaysia in Feb 93. Consequently, the Malaysia-India Defence Cooperation Committee (MIDCOM) was set-up to examine various aspects of defence cooperation. Issues such as training, combined exercises, exchange of personnel etc., are discussed during the MIDCOM meetings. This visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing inter-operability between navies of the two friendly nations. During the stay in harbour, various activities such as official calls, reception on board, ship open to visitors, guided tours for Indian naval personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies, are planned. On departure, the ship will exercise with Royal Malaysian Naval ships for achieving interoperability in communication and Search and Rescue procedures. 

In pursuit of India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policy, the ships had visited Singapore, Jakarta (Indonesia), Freemantle (Australia). 

DKS/AK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Odysseus

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 17-June, 2015 15:14 IST
> *Indian Naval ships enter Kuantan, Malaysia*
> 
> As part of an operational deployment to South Indian Ocean and South China Sea, ships of the Indian Navy’s Eastern Fleet under the command of Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, arrived today at Kuantan (Malaysia) on a four day visit. The Indian warships taking part in this deployment are INS Ranvir, a guided missile destroyer, commanded by Captain Jaswinder Singh, INS Satpura, indigenously built guided missile stealth frigate, commanded by Captain Hari Krishnan, INS Shakti, a sophisticated Fleet tanker and support ship, commanded by Capt Vikram Menon and INS Kamorta, the latest and indigenous Anti Submarine Warfare corvette, commanded by Commander Manoj Kumar Jha. Earlier during their deployment, these warships participated in IMDEX-15 at Singapore and the Indo-Singapore bilateral naval exercise SIMBEX.
> 
> India-Malaysia naval cooperation has largely been in the form of training interactions and exchange of goodwill visits by IN and RMN ships. India signed a Memorandum of Understanding on Defence Cooperation with Malaysia in Feb 93. Consequently, the Malaysia-India Defence Cooperation Committee (MIDCOM) was set-up to examine various aspects of defence cooperation. Issues such as training, combined exercises, exchange of personnel etc., are discussed during the MIDCOM meetings. This visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing inter-operability between navies of the two friendly nations. During the stay in harbour, various activities such as official calls, reception on board, ship open to visitors, guided tours for Indian naval personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies, are planned. On departure, the ship will exercise with Royal Malaysian Naval ships for achieving interoperability in communication and Search and Rescue procedures.
> 
> In pursuit of India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policy, the ships had visited Singapore, Jakarta (Indonesia), Freemantle (Australia).
> 
> DKS/AK




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612420777795661825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

* New Zealand Navy Chief on a visit to Kochi*
Rear Admiral Jack Steer, Chief of Navy, New Zealand (CNNZ) is on a visit to Kochi from 17 to 20 Jun 15. The visit of the Admiral coincides with the goodwill visit of Her Majesty’s New-Zealand Ship Te Kaha which is at Kochi from 18 to 22 Jun 15.






_*Rear Admiral Jack Steer inspecting the Guard of Honour*_

During the visit, CNNZ interacted with Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command and other senior officers of the Western Naval Command. A 50 men Guard of Honour was presented to the visiting dignitary. The CNNZ is also scheduled to visit INS Sudarshini, the Sail Training Ship of the Indian Navy, Damage Control Training facility. The Chief of Navy New Zealand accompanied by New Zealand delegation also visited places of cultural interest in Kochi, including Kerala Folklore Museum and undertook Kochi harbour familiarisation. 





*Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba presenting memento to Rear Admiral Jack Steer*

HMNZS Te Kaha, a 3600 Tonne Anzac Class Guided Missile Frigate has been participating in counter piracy operations with Combined Maritime Forces in the Persian Gulf. The ship departed Devonport, her baseport, on 16 Feb 15 and is presently on her return passage to New Zealand. Professional interactions and social events are being organized for the crew of HMNZS Te Kaha during the ship’s visit to Kochi.





_*HMNZS Te Kaha*_

Naval ships and military delegations from New Zealand have been regularly visiting India. India and New Zealand have enjoyed good relations as members of the Commonwealth, sharing commonality extended by virtue of commitment towards secularism, democratic freedom and common interests as Indian Ocean Littoral states and the current visit by CNNZ and HMNZS Te Kaha would further strengthen the existing bonds between the two Navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Navy deploys helicopter to help drifting vessel - The Hindu
Updated: June 22, 2015 08:27 IST
Indian Navy on Monday deployed a helicopter for assistance after a merchant vessel with 20 persons on board listed off Vasai coast.

“Indian Navy has launched one Seaking helicopter to provide immediate assistance and a ship was also deployed for rendering assistance. The ship has been contacted,” a Defence spokesperson said.

“Information was received around midnight by the Indian Navy that a vessel in distress Jindal Kamakshi which was 40 nautical miles from Mumbai harbour and 25 nautical miles off Vasai coast had listed heavily.”





The Navy rescued the 20-member crew from Jindal Kamakshi which had sent a distress signal around midnight. Photo: Vivek Bendre





*Navy rescued 20-member crew of a vessel* 20-member crew of Jindal Kamakshi vessel who were rescued by the Navy in Mumbai on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-June, 2015 19:57 IST
*Indian Navy and Coast Guard Rescues *

20 Crew Members of MV Jindal Kamakshi 
At about 11:00 PM on 21 June 15 an Indian flagged, container vessel “Jindal Kamakshi” sent out a distress alert. The vessel was on passage from Mundra to Kochi with 20 crew members onboard. The merchant vessel was about 100 km from the Mumbai harbour and reported that it was tilting to one side by 20 degrees. Bad weather further aggravated the situation and the ship therefore closed the shore and anchored about 25 Km West of Vasai creek. The distress was received by Coast Guard Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC Mumbai). 

Despite heavy winds,rain, pitch dark night and poor visibility, Indian Navy immediately launched a Seaking Helicopter at 12.45 A.M. on 22 June 15. The helicopter went overhead the vessel and carried out a visual assessment and when captain of the vessel intimated that immediate assistance was not required, the helicopter returned to Mumbai. In order to respond to any emergency the guided missile destroyer INS Mumbai was brought to immediate readiness and sailed out at 2.00 A.M. in the morning. The ship arrived at the scene at about 07:30 AM. 

By 6.15 A.M. on 22 Jun 15, the condition had worsened due to strong winds, heavy rains and dangerously high waves. Since the situation onboard the Merchant Vessel had worsened, the Master requested for assistance in evacuating the crew. As the weather conditions were unsuitable for rescue by ships, the Seaking helicopter was once again launched at 7.10 A.M. in the morning in poor and adverse weather conditions and the skilled crew commenced rescue operations at 7.45 A.M. Indian Coast Guard being National Maritime Search and Rescue Coordinating Authority (NMSARCA), launched Chetak helicopters from Daman and Mumbai. 

19 Indian crew of the vessel were winched up by the Seaking Helicopter and brought to safety to INS Shikra, the Indian helicopter base at Colaba. The Master of the stranded ship was rescued by the Coast Guard Chetak helicopter launched from Mumbai. A second Naval Seaking Helicopter was launched at 8.45 AM. 

MV Jindal Kamakshi is currently at anchor and abandoned. Throughout the rescue by the helicopter, INS Mumbai was continuously present in close vicinity on MV Jindal Kamakshi to provided necessary support. In addition to INS Mumbai, Indian Coast Guardalso diverted one Offshore Patrol Vessel ICGS Samrat, which is also in thevicinity of MV Jindal Kamakshi. MRCC (MBI) also coordinated with other merchant vessels in the vicinity i.e. MV SCI, Samudra Prabha, MV Seamac 1 and MV Kamat to render assistance to the vessel. 

Captain and crew have expressed their gratitude for the prompt response of the Navy and Indian Coast Guard in carrying out a daring rescue in most difficult weather conditions. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-June, 2015 16:01 IST
*Indian Naval Ships Enter Sihanoukville, Cambodia & Sattahip, Thailand *


In pursuit of India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policy, the Indian Navy’s Eastern Fleet ships under the command of Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet (FOCEF), are on a two month long operational deployment to South East Asia and Southern Indian Ocean.

As part of the deployment, two of the Indian warships, INS Ranvir (a Guided Missile Destroyer) and INS Kamorta (an indigenously built Anti Submarine Corvette) entered Sihanoukville, Cambodia and the other two warships including INS Satpura, an indigenously built guided missile stealth frigate and INS Shakti, a sophisticated fleet tanker and support ship, entered Sattahip, Thailand today on a four day visit respectively. The previous visit by an Indian Naval ship to Thailand was in Jun 10.

The visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties between the two countries as well as fostering inter-operability between the navies of these two friendly nations.

These ships are on the return leg after a 45 day deployment. During the stay in harbour, various activities such as official calls, professional interaction between personnel of both the navies, reception onboard and ship visits have been planned. On departure from Sihanoukville, INS Ranvir & INS Kamorta will exercise with the Cambodian Navy for enhancing interoperability in Maritime Operations including Search and Rescue. These ships have visited Singapore, Jakarta (Indonesia), Freemantle (Australia) and Kuantan (Malaysia) during deployment. During this deployment two warships also participated in the bilateral exercise SIMBEX-15 with the Royal Singapore Navy from 20-26 May 15.


*******************

New Delhi: Indian warships on Tuesday entered Cambodia and Thailand as part of a two-month-long operational deployment in South China Sea in pursuant of India's 'Act East' Policy.


The Indian Navy's Eastern Fleet ships under the command of Rear Admiral Ajendra Bahadur Singh are on operational deployment to South East Asia and Southern Indian Ocean.

As part of the deployment, INS Ranvir, a guided missile destroyer and INS Kamorta, an indigenously-built anti- submarine corvette entered Sihanoukville in Cambodia.

Similarly, two warships including INS Satpura, an indigenously-built guided missile stealth frigate and INS Shakti, a fleet tanker and support ship, entered Sattahip, Thailand.

They are on a four-day visit respectively and are on the return leg after a 45-day deployment.

"The visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties between the two countries as well as fostering inter-operability between the navies of these two friendly nations," a statement by the Navy said.

During the stay in harbour, various activities including official calls, professional interaction between personnel of both the navies and reception onboard and ship visits have been planned.

On departure from Sihanoukville, INS Ranvir and INS Kamorta will exercise with the Cambodian Navy for enhancing inter-operability in maritime operations which includes search and rescue.

These ships have visited Singapore, Jakarta (Indonesia), Freemantle (Australia) and Kuantan (Malaysia) during deployment.

During this deployment, the two warships also participated in the bilateral exercise SIMBEX-15 with the Royal Singapore Navy from May 20 to May 26, the statement added. 

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

*Navy rescues crews of Ill-fated MV Coastal Pride*





*The crew member of MV Coastal Pride being winched up by a Seaking 42C Helicopter*

In yet another dramatic life-saving mission, Indian Navy and Coast Guard undertook a difficult rescue operation off the Coast of Umargam, in which a total of 14 crew from ill-fated vessel MV Coastal Pride were safely evacuated by helicopters of the Navy and Coast Guard.




*The crew member of MV Coastal Pride being winched up by a Seaking 42C Helicopter*

At about 07:00 AM, on 24 June 15, a distress call for evacuation of 14 crew members, from an anchored vessel MV Coastal Pride was received at Coast Guard Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC (MB)) from Director General Shipping communication centre in Mumbai. The vessel, which had earlier reported complete engine breakdown, had anchored off Umargam, which is 150 kms North of Mumbai and 15 kms from the coast. Promptly reacting to the situation the vessel, which had been constantly monitored by the Navy and the Coast Guard, was contacted on radio. It was ascertained that due to extremely bad weather, the vessel was slowly tilting and rolling vigorously. The Captain also requested for evacuating its crew.





_*The capsized ship can be seen in the water upturned*_

Braving the extremely bad weather coupled with incessant rains, Coast Guard Chetak helicopter was launched from Air Station Daman at 07:40 A.M. A Naval Seaking helicopter was also immediately launched around the same time from Mumbai to assist in rescue mission. Upon reaching the vessel, the Coast Guard Chetak initially winched up six survivors in two trips and dropped them to Umargam beach, which is the closest land. In the meantime when the Chetak was returning for the third rescue trip, the ship capsized at about 08:45 AM. Thereafter the Seaking from the Indian Navy and Chetak from, the Coast Guard picked up the remaining survivors (six by Seaking and two by Chetak) from the water. All 14 survivors from the ill-fated vessel were evacuated to Umargam beach. The rescue of the crew from the ship has been most dramatic and showcased the heroic courage of the helicopter crews of the Navy and Coast Guard in carrying out rescue operations in extremely strong wind conditions, very rough seas and poor visibility.






_*Rescued crew were landed at Umargaon beach from where they will be moved*_

The actual problem for the vessel started on 22 Jun15, when on a routine surveillance CG Dornier contacted MV Coastal Pride, a 78 M Cargo vessel was monitored and on 23 Jun 15, on losing all machinery, the vessel was directed to drop anchor. Since 23 Jun 15, the owner of the vessel had been arranging for a tug to tow the vessel. However, the hired Tug could not sail on due to inclement weather conditions on 23 Jun 15.




_*Rescuers and the rescued in the Seaking helicopter*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-July, 2015 15:29 IST
*Commodore Alok Bhatnagar, NM takes over as Naval officer-in-charge (Tamilnadu & Puducherry) *

Commodore Alok Bhatnagar, NM has taken over as the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Tamilnadu & Puducherry) on 30 Jun 2015 from Commodore Amar K Mahadevan, VSM on his superannuation, at a ceremonial parade conducted at INS Adyar, Navy Office, Chennai. The Commodore, prior to his appointment was serving as Principal Director International Fleet Review (PD IFR) at Integrated Headquarters Ministry of Defence (Navy), New Delhi. 

An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla, the officer during his distinguished career of 30 years, has served on 14 different ships in various capacities, including appointments as Navigating Officer, Executive Officer and Commanding Officer, which include command of INS Kulish (an indigenously built Missile Corvette) and INS Jalashwa (a Landing Platform Dock). 

Some of his major shore appointments include Director Naval Plans at IHQ MoD (Navy), as a Naval Attache in Washington DC, USA and Principal Director International Fleet Review at IHQ MoD (Navy), New Delhi. 

Commodore Alok Bhatnagar, a specialist in Navigation and Direction, is a graduate of the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington and the College of Naval Warfare, Karanja. He was commended by the Chief of the Naval Staff in 2002 and awarded Nao Sena Medal for Devotion to Duty in 2010. 

Commodore Bhatnagar, a keen golfer and yachtsman, is married and has two sons.


----------



## sathya

*GRSE launches three fast attack craft for Indian Navy*
IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
01 July 2015





One of three fast attack craft (FAC) for the Indian Navy launched by Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) on 30 June 2015 at its Rajabagan shipyard. Source: Sitanshu Kar/Indian MoD
Kolkata-based shipbuilder Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) launched three fast attack craft (FAC) for the Indian Navy at its Rajabagan shipyard on 30 June.

The vessels - _Tarmugli_ (T 91), _Tillanchang_ (T 92), and _Tihayu_ (T 93) - are the first three vessels to be built under a four-ship order from March 2013. The ships have been dubbed 'follow on waterjet fast attack craft' (FOWJFAC) by the Indian Navy.

Production of the vessels started on 16 July 2013 for the first pair and 24 January 2014 for the subsequent pair. _IHS Jane's_ understands that GRSE is planning to deliver the first pair by December, the third vessel in February 2016 and the fourth - to be named_Tarasa_ - by March 2016.

The vessels, which feature a length of 48 m, a beam of 7.5 m, and a displacement of 315 tonnes, are an improved variant of the Car Nicobar-class patrol boats, according to the Indian Navy. Improvements include an enhanced electrical power generation capacity of 280 kW and twice the reverse osmosis (RO) capacity at 4 tonnes per day.

The propulsion system consists of three Hamilton waterjets driven by three MTU 4000 series engines through ZF gearboxes. MTU's MCS-5 machinery control system is also installed. Top speed is approximately 35 kt, while range is about 2,000 n miles at 12-14 kt.

Armament consists of a 30 mm CRN-91 gun mount and associated stabilised optronic pedestal for fire control, machine guns, and man-portable Igla surface-to-air missiles. Electronics equipment includes navigation radar, a LINK II tactical datalink and satellite communication (SATCOM) antenna for connectivity to the Indian Navy's 'Rukmani' SATCOM network.

The FOWJFACs will be used for maritime security operations in India's exclusive economic zones.


----------



## Perpendicular

What is turkey navy doing in chennai ?


----------



## Manindra

Perpendicular said:


> View attachment 234542
> 
> What is turkey navy doing in chennai ?


Friendly port visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

The fourth and fifth Project 11356 frigates, built for the Russian Navy at the Kaliningrad Yantar shipyard, might be sent to India. 

Such a move will make it possible to equip the ships with turbines of Ukrainian manufacture that were previously ordered but which Kiev now refuses to supply since they would be used for equipping Russian warships.

_




The Admiral Grigorovich class is the latest class of frigates ordered by the Russian Navy for the Black Sea Fleet, built by the "Yantar" shipyard in Kaliningrad. The frigates are based on the Indian Navy's Talwar-class frigate. Project 11356 frigates are designed for anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare and are also armed with air defence systems_​
Russian frigates left without engines prepared for transfer to India | Indian Defence News

@Agent_47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Keel for second Project 15-B ship is laid on 4th June 2015

http://www.mazagondock.gov.in/newsite2010/pdfs/msg/Keel_Laying_705.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Russian frigates left without engines prepared for transfer to India | idrw.org


----------



## W@rwolf

The Indian Navy took delivery of IN326 (C/N 40616) the 7th P-8I Neptune ASW aircraft last month. 

The P-8I (737-8FV) made its delivery flight from the Boeing Field Airport and had stop-overs at Hawaii, Guam and Singapore before arriving at Chennai. 

The Neptunes are based at INS Rajali, Arakkonam in the state of Tamil Nadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Perpendicular

Future possible Russian carrier. 
Possible look for IAC 2 with PAKFA ?


----------



## Hindustani78

* Indo-Mauritius Joint Committee Meeting on Hydrography*
The IXth Hydrographic Committee meeting was held at Mauritius from 29 Jun to 01 Jul 2015. The Indian delegation was headed by Vice Admiral SK Jha, Chief Hydrographer to the Government of India. In addition, to reviewing various ongoing hydrographic projects, the Admiral also interacted with the senior Government functionaries including the Honourable President, Prime Minister, Cabinet rank Ministers and the Commissioner of Police, Mauritius Police Force to appraise them of the strong bilateral cooperation and also to share their views on developing Mauritius as a ocean based economy. The Government of Mauritius was particularly appreciative of the stellar work being undertaken by the Indian Naval Hydrographic team based at Mauritius since 2013 and the extensive survey being undertaken by Indian Naval hydrography ships. A significant outcome of this bilateral meeting was the renewal of the existing Memorandum of Understanding on hydrographic cooperation for the next five years. The MoU would pave way for continued cooperation between the two countries and assist Mauritius in further consolidating its hydrographic organisation.






_*Inaugural Session of the IXth Hydrographic Committee Meeting*_

India and Mauritius have shared strong maritime bonds over the years with myriad areas of mutual cooperation. Hydrography has emerged as one of the strongest pillars of this bilateral engagement and has been a significant source of capacity and capability building for Mauritius. Whilst, the Indian Navy has been rendering hydrographic assistance to Mauritius since the 1990s, it is through a landmark MoU inked in 2005 that the two countries formalized the mechanism of hydrographic cooperation which included periodic survey by Indian Naval ships to chart the vast Mauritian EEZ and various capacity building measures including setting up of a Mauritian hydrographic unit and skill development of Mauritian hydrographers.





_*The Chief Hydrographer calling on the Hon’ble President of Mauritius*_

Since 2005, the two countries have periodically reviewed the progress and charted a future course of action through conduct of a Joint Indo – Mauritian committee meeting on hydrography, hosted alternately by the two Governments.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-July, 2015 16:16 IST
*Indian Navy to Conduct Seminar on Innovation and Indigenisation*

In pursuance of the Govt of India’s ‘Make in India’ policy and the Indian Navy’s quest for ‘Self Reliance through Indigenous Development’, a seminar titled *“Innovation and Indigenisation – Sailing towards Self Reliance”* is being organised at DRDO Bhawan, New Delhi on 16 and 17 Jul 15. The seminar is being conducted in association with the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) and will be attended, amongst others, by Senior Officers from IN and MoD and Captains of Indian Defence Industry. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri will inaugurate the seminar as Chief Guest. Around 300 dignitaries are expected to attend the seminar. 

Four Sessions for presentation of Strength Area papers have been scheduled in the proposed programme over the two days of the Seminar. Papers on ‘Synergy amongst stakeholders in Indigenisation’, ‘Innovation for Self Reliance’, ‘Challenges in induction of Indigenous Systems’ etc would be presented by speakers from IN, DPSUs, industry and academia, which are topics of interest for all those who would like to benefit from the growing indigenous defence industry.


----------



## migflug

*Indian Navy fast-tracking Scorpene training programme*
Published July 9, 2015 | 
SOURCE: IHS Jane’s Navy International






France’s state-owned Defense Conseil International (DCI) will begin instructing Indian Navy (IN) crews in Mumbai from September, to operate six DCNS Scorpene diesel-electric submarines being licence-built by Mazagon Dockyard Limited (MDL).

IN spokesman Captain D K Sharma said a nine-member DCI training team would train two batches of 50 IN personnel – each over 11 months – on land, on board the Scorpenes in dock, and later, at sea.

Each IN Scorpene can accommodate a 31-man crew, including six officers, he said.

In May, 100 IN submariners returned from France after completing an 11-month DCI training course on the submarines, while in August 2014 DCNS completed a five-week training session for 45 IN and MDL personnel at Hyderabad, southern India, on Scorpene Platform Management and Steering Console operations.


----------



## W@rwolf

*Update of missing Dornier* (Sorry, didn't find any coast guard threads)

After a little more than a month of intensive search, the debris of the missing Coast Guard Dornier aircraft and its Flight Data Recorder (FDR) were located today off Tamil Nadu coastline, a top CG official said.

It was found in the location of search along Tamil Nadu coastline somewhere off Chidambaram-Cuddalore. The flight data recorder and the debris were located by Reliance vessel Olympic Canyon, after INS Sindhudhavaj picked up a barrage of transmissions at a depth of 996 meters on the 6th of July. An ROV deployed from the ship was able to retrieve the FDR and one Line Replaceable Unit (LRU) in a unique and *first ever* salvage at such depths.

The FDR could provide vital inputs towards establishing the cause of the incident. The Dornier flight with three crew members, all deputy commandants, went missing on June 8 after a routine maritime surveillance sortie along Tamil Nadu coastline.


----------



## Agent_47

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> The fourth and fifth Project 11356 frigates, built for the Russian Navy at the Kaliningrad Yantar shipyard, might be sent to India.
> 
> Such a move will make it possible to equip the ships with turbines of Ukrainian manufacture that were previously ordered but which Kiev now refuses to supply since they would be used for equipping Russian warships.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Admiral Grigorovich class is the latest class of frigates ordered by the Russian Navy for the Black Sea Fleet, built by the "Yantar" shipyard in Kaliningrad. The frigates are based on the Indian Navy's Talwar-class frigate. Project 11356 frigates are designed for anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare and are also armed with air defence systems_​
> Russian frigates left without engines prepared for transfer to India | Indian Defence News
> 
> @Agent_47


That sounds great,That means we will have 4 of these in 5-6 years.Remaining two will be build in private shipyards.
Unlike previous ships these will have vertical launch shtil.
im curious about cost. @Penguin any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

> *Krivak IV Project 1135.6 Dozorny / Admiral Grigorovich*
> Patrol Project 11356 was designed for warfare in the ocean and the sea on their own and as part of the naval forces. They are capable of destroying enemy submarines, to carry out anti, anti-aircraft and anti-submarine defense warships and vessels to support ground combat, provide amphibious landing.
> The main objectives of the Russian Shipbuilding Agency for 2004 in the military sector included the Sankt Petersburg class diesel sub for the Russian and foreign customers; project 11356 frigate; mine sweeper; combat and patrol cutters, specialized and auxiliary ships (fire control, divers', hydrographic, demagnetizing, floating berths).
> The Project 1135.6 Dozorny Frigate [and a number of other vessels] were to be built will replace Project 956 destroyers used by the Navy. The new frigates will be capable of acting both as anti-submarine vessels and combat ships. They were to have a displacement of about 4,000 tons, as compared with the Navy destroyers' 9,500 tons.
> The Russian Navy issued a Request for Proposal (RFP) in early 2002 for the construction of 10-20 frigates in the 4,000-ton range. Budgetary restrictions and a general halt on new projects, delayed the decision. The RFP was re-issued on 28 February 2005. Bidding was supposed to conclude by 01 April 2005, with a decision anticipated by the end of 2005. Two shipyards were considered frontrunners for the program: Baltic Zavod - which at the time had no major construction projects; and Severnaya Verf, which was building the Steregushchy-class frigate. Plans call for building at least 10 units of the class, at a unit cost of about $200 million, and possibly as many as 20 total. If the project moves ahead as planned, the first unit would launch by the end of 2006 and commission in mid-2007. This competition was reportedly won by Severnaya Verf, and nothing more was heard of Baltic Zavod's Project 1135.6 Dozorny.
> The Project 11356 frigates, displacing 3,850 tons are designed for anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare on the high seas, and for anti-aircraft operations, both independently and as an escort ship. The ships are armed with an eight-cell launcher for Kalibr and Klub (3M54E) anti-ship and surface-to-surface missiles, a 100-mm main gun, Kashtan gun/missile close-in air defense systems, Shtil vertical-launch air defense missile systems, two torpedo tubes, an anti-submarine rocket system and a Ka-28 or Ka-31 helicopter.
> The lead warship in the series, the Admiral Grigorovich, was laid down in December 2010, the second, the Admiral Essen, in July 2011 and the third, the Admiral Makarov, in February 2012. Russia's first Project 11356 frigate, the Admiral Grigorovich, was to join the Black Sea Fleet in 2014, Vice-Admiral Alexander Fedotenkov said on 29 April 2013. “The newest Project 11356 escort ship, the Admiral Grigorovich, should be launched in 2013 and join the Black Sea Fleet in 2014,” Fedotenkov said.
> The Yantar shipyard in Russia’s Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad launched construction of a new Project 11356 frigate for the Russian navy on 13 July 2013. The official ceremony, attended by Deputy Commander of the Baltic Fleet, Rear Admiral Sergei Popov, was held Friday, according to Baltic Reporter online news portal. The Admiral Butakov is the fourth in a series of six Project 11356, or Admiral Grigorovich-class, frigates for delivery to the Black Sea Fleet between 2014 and 2016 under a contract with the Defense Ministry.
> The Yantar shipyard in Russia’s Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad on Friday floated out the first in a series of six Project 11356 frigates being built for the Black Sea Fleet, the company said 14 March 2014. Four more ships of the same class were in various stages of construction at the shipyard. All six frigates will be delivered to the Black Sea Fleet between 2014 and 2017 under two contracts with the Defense Ministry.
> Patrol ship "Admiral Grigorovich" - Project 11356 frigate head being built for the Russian Navy at the shipyard "Yantar", in late March 2015 began sea trials in the Baltic. Spokesman for the company Sergei Mikhailov said, "It is planned that the sea trials" Admiral Grigorovich "will begin on March 26-27. At present, the factory ship dock completes work on the demagnetization, and then move to the acceptance base in the ports of the Baltic". Sea trials patrol boat, which goes to the Black Sea Fleet, will last presumably before the end of May, after which it would be transferred to the customer.
> The first in a series of six Admiral Grigorovich class (Project 11356) frigates, being built for the Black Sea Fleet, will be delivered to the Russian Navy in August, the United Shipbuilding Corporation said 08 April 2015. "The delivery of the Admiral Grigorovich frigate is planned for August 2015," the company said in a statement. "Admiral Grigorovich" was laid down in December 2010, was launched in March 2014.
> Under two contracts signed with the Ministry of Defense, "Yantar" is building a series of patrol ships of project 11356 development of the Northern Design Bureau. In addition to the "Grigorovich" in this series of modern frigates for the Black Sea Fleet includes "Admiral Essen," "Admiral Makarov", "Admiral Butakov" and "Admiral Istomin." Complete the construction of a series of Kaliningrad shipbuilders have in 2017.


Project 1135.6 Admiral Grigorovich

So, in 2002, more than ten years ago, unit cost for a larger production run was projected around $200 million. Adjust for inflation, currency changes, smaller production series > ? $300 million? I suppose a contract would include more than just the ships, however.

Compare:



> On 17 November 1997, Russia and India signed a $1 billion contract, for three Krivak III class multi-purpose frigates.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talwar-class_frigate



> India awarded a $1.6 billion contract to the Yantar shipyard in 2006 to build three modified Talwar class for the Indian Navy.


India to spend $3 billion for 3 more Talwar-class frigates | Russia & India Report

Then again, if the Russians a stuck with engineless ships and are short on cash, they shouldn't be more expensive than batch 2 Talwars and possibly cheaper even.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Perpendicular

Govt shortlists 5 shipyards for Rs 64,000-cr submarines project


Five Indian shipyards, including the one in which Reliance Group chairman Anil Ambani recently picked up controlling stake, have been shortlisted by a top government committee to compete for a Rs 64,000-crore project to build high-tech submarines for the navy.

Six advanced submarines will be built under project P-75I. One of the costliest projects under the Make in India programme, it is expected to scale up the navy’s undersea warfare capabilities and is critical to counter the rapid expansion of China’s submarine fleet.

The shipyards shortlisted by the high-powered panel are Mazagon Dock Limited, Hindustan Shipyard Limited, Cochin Shipyard Limited and private sector yards Pipavav and Larsen & Toubro, a top government official told HT. Ambani’s Reliance Infrastructure bought controlling stake in Pipavav this March.

The shipyards, identified after a seven-month rigorous process, will be invited to submit bids to build the submarines in partnership with foreign yards of their choice.

German conglomerate Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems with its HDW Type 214 submarine, Russia’s Rubin Design Bureau’s Amur 1650 boats, French DCNS with its Scorpene platform, Spain’s Navantia S-80 class and Sweden’s Saab Kockums’ with its A26 submarines have shown interest in the project to build a second line of submarines in India.

The new submarines will have the capability to operate underwater for several weeks with air-independent propulsion systems, greater strike power against land targets and improved stealth features that make them harder to detect.

Already, six Scorpene submarines are being built at the Mazagon Dock Ltd with technology from DCNS under a Rs 23,562-crore project called P-75. But the first of these will be ready only by late 2016, almost five years behind schedule.

India currently operates 13 ageing conventional submarines and an Akula-II nuclear-powered attack boat leased from Russia at Rs 5,500 crore. In contrast, China’s submarine fleet is growing in numbers and sophistication – Beijing possesses 53 diesel-electric attack submarines, five nuclear attack submarines and four nuclear ballistic missile submarines.

India will complete its nuclear triad — the ability to launch strategic weapons from land, air and sea — only when it inducts the indigenous ballistic missile submarine, Arihant. The boat will carry out weapon trials later this year, including the testing of nuclear-capable B05 submarine-launched ballistic missile. The navy, however, has refused to set a deadline for the submarine to take up deterrence patrols.


----------



## Hindustani78

* Seminar on Regional Maritime Dynamics being conducted by ENC *






_*Vice Admiral Satish Soni FOCINC East with delegates of Maritime Seminar*_

The Eastern Naval Command (ENC), the operational arm of the Indian Navy on the Eastern Seaboard, has been well recognized for its capabilities in Maritime Security, disaster relief and naval diplomacy in the vast expanses of the Eastern Indian Ocean and beyond. The Command, in congruence with India’s ‘Look East’ policy has also sought to foster maritime awareness amongst its personnel and the general public through academic engagements with the think tanks and experts. Towards this end, the ENC and the National Maritime Foundation (NMF), a New Delhi based think tank, are jointly organising a Seminar on ‘Maritime Dynamics in the Eastern Indian Ocean and the Western Pacific Ocean Region’ at Visakhapatnam on 09 and 10 July 2015. This seminar is third in the series of such activities earlier undertaken by the two organisations.






_*Vice Admiral Satish Soni Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command delivering the Inaugural Address*_

The Seminar is a significant event with several eminent people including distinguished retired and serving Navy officers, former Ambassadors and diplomats, senior academics and other civilian dignitaries participating. These include Admiral Arun Prakash, former Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Anup Singh, former Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command and Shri Yogender Kumar, former Ambassador to Philippines. While other distinguished speakers are from outstation, Commander Kamlesh K Agnihotri of the Maritime Warfare Centre, Visakhapatnam is representing the ENC. With a view to enlarge exchange of ideas on the subject, the seminar will also witness participation by select academics and students from Vishakhapatnam. 





_*Admiral Arun Prakash (Retd) former Chief of the Naval Staff delivering the Keynote Address*_

The current Seminar becomes very timely and relevant as the shift of power to Asia in the 21st century has also been accompanied by several developments in the maritime field. Some key aspects of these developments are the increasing assertiveness of China, the rebalance of USA as a counter, maritime-territorial disputes, challenges to established international norms and the persistence of other security threats. The International Fleet Review (IFR) being hosted by the city in Feb 2016 will also provide the backdrop for discussions on India’s engagement with countries in the region.





_*Vice Admiral Satish Soni, FOCINC East handing over a memento to Admiral Arun Prakash*_

The Seminar will be flagged off with an inaugural address by Vice Admiral Satish Soni, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Eastern Naval Command. Admiral Arun Prakash will then set the ball rolling with his keynote address which will be followed by the presentations on ‘Regional Geopolitical and Geostrategic Dynamics’, arising out of China’s increasing politico-military assertiveness area and American ‘rebalance’ to Asia. Thereafter, maritime disputes in the Western Pacific, particularly those getting aggravated by Beijing’s creation of artificial islands in the South China Sea will be dwelt upon. The day will close with a discussion on how regional economic and environmental issues impinge on the overall maritime security.





_*Dr Vijay Sakhuja Director NMF handing over a memento to Vice Admiral Satish Soni FOCINC East*_

The second day’s proceedings will begin with diplomatic and strategic posturing of various key players in support of their foreign policy objectives, and move on to the evolving maritime security architectures in the region, wherein India’s role and relevance in these mechanisms will also be highlighted. The Seminar will culminate with a valedictory address by Ambassador, T.P. Sreenivasan, former Permanent Representative of India to the United Nations.





_*Maritime Seminar Session in progress chaired by Dr Vijay Sakhuja, Director NMF, participants Rear Adm K Raja Menon (Retd), Vice Adm Pradeep Chauhan (Retd) and Vice Adm Anup Singh (Retd)*_





_*Flag Officers and officers from ENC, Members of Navy Foundation and students from various colleges from Visakhapatnam participating in the seminar*_


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> Project 1135.6 Admiral Grigorovich
> 
> So, in 2002, more than ten years ago, unit cost for a larger production run was projected around $200 million. Adjust for inflation, currency changes, smaller production series > ? $300 million? I suppose a contract would include more than just the ships, however.
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talwar-class_frigate
> 
> 
> India to spend $3 billion for 3 more Talwar-class frigates | Russia & India Report
> 
> Then again, if the Russians a stuck with engineless ships and are short on cash, they shouldn't be more expensive than batch 2 Talwars and possibly cheaper even.


So,
Talwar batch 1 - $330 million
Batch 2 - $566 million 

Where as chinese Type 054A frigates cost around $350-$370 million.





Both classes are comparable in every aspects other than cost ! 
How Much Do China’s Warships Actually Cost? | The Diplomat


----------



## INDIAISM

Agent_47 said:


> So,
> Talwar batch 1 - $330 million
> Batch 2 - $566 million
> 
> Where as chinese Type 054A frigates cost around $350-$370 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both classes are comparable in every aspects other than cost !
> How Much Do China’s Warships Actually Cost? | The Diplomat


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> So,
> Talwar batch 1 - $330 million
> Batch 2 - $566 million
> 
> Where as chinese Type 054A frigates cost around $350-$370 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both classes are comparable in every aspects other than cost !
> How Much Do China’s Warships Actually Cost? | The Diplomat


No, I was warning against exactly that kind of arithmatic. You can't say that is the cost of the ship, because you don't know exactly what was in each contract. It may well be that the construction cost of a batch 2 unit was virtually the same as that of a batch 1 unit, but that the second order included a portion of money for e.g. integration of Brahmos (or other things we don't know about e.g. a service argreement). ALso indicated was the effect of the production run: the larger the production run, the lower the unit cost, as development costs can be spread over a greater number of ships. There are currently 6 Talwars in existence, with 6 more (Russian ones) building, for a total of 12 eventually. THere are 2 Type 054 and 20 Type 054A active, plus 2 fitting out and 2 under construction. That makes a difference. Note the original russian 2002 estimate of $200m for a 20 ship run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf

Indian Navy is looking to buy a new Submarine Rescue Ship.

Naval officials are currently in discussions with Russia for the possible sale of Project 21300 class vessels.

The Project 21300 is a submarine rescue ship, which has a length of 98 m, displaces 5,000 tonnes, has a crew of 97, and holds accommodation for 120 rescued personnel. It has a deep saturation diving system, two unmanned submersibles and other rescue equipment. The ship can search for disabled submarines and supply them with oxygen and electricity, and provides a base for rescue operations.

The Bester-1 (Project 18271) DSRV is the main component of the submarine rescue system aboard the ship. Its hull is constructed with titanium-alloy. It is a modernised variant of the Bester and Priz designs from the late 1980s. Bester-1 has a crew of six, a 700 m working depth, and can transport 18-22 rescued submariners. It has been outfitted with new command-and-control, navigation, and attachment systems. Bester-1 can evacuate crew members from submarines listing to 45 degrees; Priz and Bester DSRVs were limited to a maximum of 15 degrees.

The deep saturation diving system includes a three-man diving bell rated for 450 m, transfer-under-pressure capability, and decompression chambers for 60 crew members.

Pic - Project 21300 submarine rescue ship 'Igor Belousov' during trials.













Bester-1 (Project 18271) DSRV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

Defence Ministry considering major make in India projects today; AD guns, Brahmos missiles on agenda - The Economic Times


For the Navy, decisions are expected on a purchasing a new class of survey vessels that would be made in India. The vessels, four in quantity, could cost over Rs 2000 crore, sources said. Ironically, the Navy, which has a seminar this week on indigenization, has two major foreign buys pending that could be discussed.

These include a new surface to air missile system for the Delhi class of destroyers that would be bought from Russia and additional approvals for four new P8 I maritime patrol aircraft. The two projects are expected to cost the Navy close to Rs 7000 crore - all for imported systems.


----------



## Perpendicular

The Indian Navy completed refitting its new aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya with Barak-1 air defense systems and associated radars, preparing the new carrier for operational service. The carrier was acquired from Russia and commissioned into service in November 2013 without self protection systems.

The Vikramaditya is equipped with an Israeli Barak-1 point defence missile system and Russian made AK-630 close-in weapon system, ‘borrowed’ from a to-be-decommissioned Godavari-class ship. According to Vice-Admiral P. Murugesan, Vice-Chief of the Naval Staff the carrier was originally scheduled to receive the Barak-8 long-range surface-to-air missile (LRSAM) system developed jointly with Israel, but the new system has yet to be inducted to service, pending final acceptance tests on the Kolkata Class destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar delivering the key note address, at the Seminar on the “Innovation and Indigenisation – Sailing towards Self Reliance”, in New Delhi on July 16, 2015.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar releasing the Indian Naval Indigenisation Plan (INIP), at the Seminar on the “Innovation and Indigenisation – Sailing towards Self Reliance”, in New Delhi on July 16, 2015. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar being felicitated by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan, at the Seminar on the “Innovation and Indigenisation – Sailing towards Self Reliance”, in New Delhi on July 16, 2015
.


----------



## Perpendicular

The Indian Navy has written to Lockheed Martin, BAE Systems, DCNS, and Rosoboronexport for proposals on designing a 65,000 tonne aircraft carrier.


The indigenous warship, IAC-2, must carry 30-35 fixed wing warplanes and 20 helicopters. It should be have a top speed of 30 knots and above and more importantly, have a catapult to launch aircraft.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-July, 2015 14:35 IST
*CBI carries out Surprise Check of Records at Naval Hospital Mumbai *

Two teams of CBI are carrying out surprise checks of records of procurement of medicines and medical equipment at INHS Asvini, Colaba, and Armed Forces Medical Store Depot, Kandivali, Mumbai since morning. 

The local naval authorities at Headquarters Western Naval Command are providing full support to the CBI Team.

******************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

NEW DELHI: India's biggest ever warship, the INS Vishal, is likely to be propelled by nuclear energy.

*The second of India's home-made aircraft carriers will be a whopper at 65,000 tonnes with enough room to accommodate 50 aircraft.*

The Ministry of Defence has written to nine Indian shipyards, including some that are privately owned, in search of a partnership for the project.



*RELATED*


We Want It, Says Chandrababu Naidu About INS Viraat
India's First Indigenous Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant Undocked
India, US Sign New 10-Year Defence Framework Pact







The INS Vikramaditya, an old Russian carrier which weighs 45,000 tonnes, joined the Navy in 2013 and carries 34 aircraft on board. While the type of fighter jets which will be based on the new carrier is yet to be decided, senior officials indicated that the size of the warship indicates its fighters would be twin-engine.

"The cost of INS Vishal will depend on the kind of propulsion; nuclear propulsion will cost more than conventional means - diesel or gas," a senior naval officer told NDTV.* A nuclear aircraft carrier costs upto three times more than a conventional one.*

After years of neglect, India's navy is in the midst of accelerated modernisation under Prime Minister Narendra Modi. The government has fast-tracked processes to ensure the domestically-built INS Vikrant will be ready for service in 2018.

The INS Vishal could be built with US technology - the proposal was discussed during President Obama's visit to Delhi in January.

India is eyeing the Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (EMALS) developed in the US, which means jets can launch off a flat deck at a faster rate and with less fatigue to aircraft.

India's existing carrier force uses ski-jump ramps to help planes take off and uses wires to slow them down when landing. For that reason, planes have to be lighter and fewer in number (the upper limit is 34 currently).

*With an EMALS system on a flat deck, the INS Vishal could field 50 heavier fighter jets with longer range as well as airborne early warning aircraft*.

India's Biggest Warship, INS Vishal, Likely to Be Nuclear-Powered


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-July, 2015 12:58 IST
*Chief of Naval Staff to Visit Singapore and Thailand *

Admiral RK Dhowan, the Chief of Naval Staff shall be proceeding on a five day visit to Singapore (20 -22 Jul) and Thailand (23 – 25 Jul). These visits are aimed at further consolidating the Navy to Navy cooperation and explore future avenues in further strengthening the relationship in accordance with India’s ‘Act East policy’.



*Singapore Visit*. During the Singapore visit the CNS is scheduled to meet various dignitaries, notably the Defence Minister, Chief of Defence Forces and the Chief of Navy. Admiral Dhowan will also visit the prestigious Singapore Armed Forces Training Institute (SAFTI MI) for interaction with the faculty as well as young and middle level officers. An overview of the operational facilities at Changi Naval base is also planned besides briefings on International Data Fusion Centre (IFC), Maritime Crisis Centre, Regional Humanitarian Assistance Disaster Relief (HADR) Coordination Centre (RHCC) and Maritime Security Task Force looking after coastal security of Singapore. 


India Singapore relations date back to Cholas who are credited with naming the Island and establishing a permanent settlement. In modern times, India was amongst the first countries to set up diplomatic relations after the independence of Singapore in 1965. The present engagements between the two countries span regular high level interactions including comprehensive defence cooperation.



Navy to Navy cooperation between the two countries covers almost the entire spectrum of naval operations. Bilateral exercise between the two navies started way back in 1994 and has matured into an all encompassing SIMBEX (Singapore India Maritime Bilateral Exercise). SIMBEX 15 was recently held in South China Sea in May 15 wherein ships and maritime patrol aircraft from both navies participated.


*Thailand Visit*. The Chief of Naval Staff Admiral RK Dhowan shall also visit Thailand from 23 to 25 Jul 15 with an aim of reviewing and furthering the existing maritime cooperation at the highest level.


During his visit, the CNS is scheduled to interact with the Defence Minister, Chief of Defence Forces, Commander-in-Chief of Royal Thai Navy. Major areas being considered for furthering cooperation between the navies include hydrography, developing comprehensive Maritime Domain Awareness through exchange of White Shipping information, increasing scope of coordinated patrolling among other such areas.


India and Thailand located in each other’s extended neighborhood, share a maritime boundary in the Andaman Sea. India’s bilateral relations with Thailand are rooted in age old social and cultural interactions and extensive people to people contact. The shared links of Buddhism is reflected in regular pilgrimage to places of interest in India by a large number of Thai people. Thai language has substantial Pali and Sanskrit influence.

Over the past two decades, with regular political exchanges, growing trade and investment, India’s relationship with Thailand has now evolved into a comprehensive partnership. India’s ‘Act East' policy has been complemented by Thailand’s ‘Look West’ policy and has assisted in bringing the two countries together.

The Navy to Navy cooperation is the leading component of the defence cooperation between the two countries. Indian Navy regularly interacts with Royal Thailand Navy through Navy to Navy Staff Talks. Both Navies also interact in multilateral fora such as Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), Western Pacific Naval Symposium (WPNS), MILAN held biennially at Port Blair. Indian Navy and Thai Navy conduct Coordinated Patrolling (CORPAT) across International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year. Exchange of best practices and experiences and cooperation in Meteorology / Tsunami warning is another area wherein both navies cooperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

The Navy's P-8 Poseidon Spotted Packing Mysterious New Pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> The Navy's P-8 Poseidon Spotted Packing Mysterious New Pod



These are not Indian P8-I .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

kurup said:


> These are not Indian P8-I .


I know im talking about the POD at bottom.


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> I know im talking about the POD at bottom.



That POD according to information is a new development ..... chances are low of them in Indian inventory .


----------



## sudhir007

kurup said:


> That POD according to information is a new development ..... chances are low of them in Indian inventory .


any reason ?????


----------



## kurup

sudhir007 said:


> any reason ?????



Because it looks like a very recent addition to the US P8 itself .


----------



## sudhir007

kurup said:


> Because it looks like a very recent addition to the US P8 itself .


we are the Ist buyer of P8 even before US Navy get this plane


----------



## SajeevJino

kurup said:


> These are not Indian P8-I .



That belongs to Indian Navy, It's the last P8 I 

it's register number is N782DS aka IN 327, 

Indian Navy Fleet Details and History - Planespotters.net Just Aviation

IN327 Indian Navy Boeing P-8 - cn 40617 / ln 5058 - Planespotters.net Just Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will IN going to buy the 2 Mistral LHDs and additional 2 more from France?


----------



## Hindustani78

* FOC-in-C (South) visits Eastern Naval Command*






Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command arrived Visakhapatnam on a three-day visit to the Eastern Naval Command (ENC) on 27 July 15. The Flag Officer called on Vice Admiral Satish Soni, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief ENC on 28 July 15 and held discussions. 






Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba is on a maiden visit to Visakhapatnam after taking over the FOCINC South on 30 March 2015. During the visit, the FOCINC South visited all the training establishments located in Visakhapatnam viz. the Submarine Training School, INS Satavahna, Escape Training School and the Shipwright School prior to his departure to Kochi on 29 July 15.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SajeevJino said:


> That belongs to Indian Navy, It's the last P8 I
> 
> it's register number is N782DS aka IN 327,
> 
> Indian Navy Fleet Details and History - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
> 
> IN327 Indian Navy Boeing P-8 - cn 40617 / ln 5058 - Planespotters.net Just Aviation


It's hard to read the tail number on this P-8 and if it is a P-8I, where are the IN's markings?


----------



## SajeevJino

Abingdonboy said:


> It's hard to read the tail number on this P-8 and if it is a P-8I, where are the IN's markings?



here is the full resolution image .. serial number visible clearly

the IN markings yet to come

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

Navy says no to second hand warships | idrw.org


----------



## Agent_47

Navy is fucked again !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629536672036712449


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> It's hard to read the tail number on this P-8 and if it is a P-8I, where are the IN's markings?



That is possibly an IN P-8I. It has the MAD "stinger" on the tail and the aft radar. These are not there on the P-8As.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> Navy is fucked again !
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629536672036712449


God dammit, these clowns in the MoD- delay, delay, delay and when the vendor informs them that they cannot validate a price they entered for a contest 3+ years ago, these idiots lose their minds and before you know it start shouting re-tender!

It is all too predictable, this has killed how many vital defence deals now?


That's it MoD, build $1BN USD destroyers and fly 40+ year old Sea King ASW helos off them, that's really going to make those PLA(N) subs who are probing the IOR think twice!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

By PTI | 8 Aug, 2015, 07.31PM IST
Western Naval Command wins Indian Navy Cross-Country championship - The Economic Times

KOZHIKODE: Western Naval Command won the Indian Navy Cross-Country championship conducted at the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at nearby Ezhimala today. 

Western Naval commands' Praveen Kumar claimed the first position clocking 42.09 minutes followed by Ananda Ram and Ranjan Kumar with a timing of 42.12 and 42.20 minutes respectively, a press release said here. 

Nine runners each from the Eastern, Western and Southern Commands of the Navy participated in the event which tests the limits of physical endurance, determination and will power of the participants who ran a course of 12 kms across the varied terrains of Ezhimala. 

Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar presented the trophies and individual medals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: August 11, 2015 05:47 IST
Top Army general visits INA - The Hindu





Indian Naval Academy Commandant Vice Admiral P. Ajit Kumar receiving Lt. Gen. A.K. Sahni, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief, South Western Army Command, on his arrival at the INA in Kannur on Sunday.

Lieutenant General A.K. Sahni, General Officer Commanding-in-Chief (GOC-in-C), South Western Army Command, concluded his official visit to the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala here on Monday. The INA in a release said he was received by Vice Admiral P. Ajit Kumar, Commandant of the INA, on August 9. During his visit, Lt. Gen. Sahni was briefed about the training methodology and various activities and training infrastructure at the academy. On Monday, he addressed officers and cadets at the INA on ‘‘Future challenges in military leadership.’’

He also visited the training facilities and support infrastructure, including simulators, small arms and seamanship trainers, training squadrons, outdoor training facilities, and various engineering laboratories, among others.

The press release informed that the visiting GOC-in-C interacted with retired army officers of Kannur.


----------



## surya kiran

Capt.Popeye said:


> That is possibly an IN P-8I. It has the MAD "stinger" on the tail and the aft radar. These are not there on the P-8As.


Also after looking at these photos, there are 2 bumps on the American ones. Check this photo. Just near the edges of the umbrella. Had clicked it in Paris.





Here is a side view.





Just above the buoy dispenser. Clearer photo.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

surya kiran said:


> Also after looking at these photos, there are 2 bumps on the American ones. Check this photo. Just near the edges of the umbrella. Had clicked it in Paris.
> View attachment 245700
> 
> 
> Here is a side view.
> View attachment 245704
> 
> 
> Just above the buoy dispenser. Clearer photo.



This is a different thing. The photograph that I referred to has the MAD Boom "Stinger" sticking straight out behind the tail; that is not present in the P-8A..... since the USN did not want the MAD on their aircraft just as they did not want the Telephonics rear-facing Aft Radar, which the P-8I has.


----------



## surya kiran

Capt.Popeye said:


> This is a different thing. The photograph that I referred to has the MAD Boom "Stinger" sticking straight out behind the tail; that is not present in the P-8A..... since the USN did not want the MAD on their aircraft just as they did not want the Telephonics rear-facing Aft Radar, which the P-8I has.



Yup. Understood the mad thing. Was trying to say, this also seems to be a difference.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

surya kiran said:


> Yup. Understood the mad thing. Was trying to say, this also seems to be a difference.



Of course this is. It is related to some specific eqpt installed by the USN in their aircraft. Same platforms but different fit-outs by the two respective operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GUARDIANS mp4 - YouTube

A look at the naval Dhruvs. You can also see a glimpse of IAC-1 starting at 2:58.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

sudhir007 said:


> The Navy's P-8 Poseidon Spotted Packing Mysterious New Pod



Its clearly the P-8I.

If you look at the Huge number of Antenna's on that pod as well as slot for air cooling, it looks like a pod for EW and intelligence gathering.


----------



## througheye

SajeevJino said:


> That belongs to Indian Navy, It's the last P8 I
> 
> it's register number is N782DS aka IN 327,
> 
> Indian Navy Fleet Details and History - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
> 
> IN327 Indian Navy Boeing P-8 - cn 40617 / ln 5058 - Planespotters.net Just Aviation


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633967476791881728

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634621394374946816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-August, 2015 16:00 IST
*Commander-In-Chief of Israeli Navy Calls-on chief of the Naval Staff at New Delhi *

Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, Commander-In-Chief of Israeli Navy is on an official visit to India from 24 to 27 Aug 15. The Admiral paid homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti earlier in the day and was thereafter received by Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff at South Block lawns, New Delhi and accorded a 50 men Guard of Honour. 

. During the day, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg had discussions with Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral RK Dhowan to explore avenues for greater cooperation between the two navies. Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg also met the Chief of Army Staff and Chief of Air Staff in addition to other MoD officials. 

Vice Admiral Rutberg is also scheduled to travel to Mumbai and Kochi to visit various ships and shore establishments in Headquarters, Western and Southern Naval Command respectively. The visit by Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg will further consolidate Indian Navy – Israeli Navy cooperation especially with respect to India acquiring high end technology through the recently launched ‘Make in India’ initiative. Both the countries can benefit and reap strategic advantages through such cooperation. 

India-Israel relations date back to 17 Sep 1950, when India recognised formation of Israel. Since the up-gradation of relations in 1992, the defence cooperation has been one of the main pillars of bilateral engagement between the two nations. 

India imports critical defence technologies from Israel. In addition, there are regular exchanges between the Armed Forces and defence personnel. The visit to India by Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg is in continuation of such high level defence exchanges.

The Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.




The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan greeting the Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.




The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan exchanging the memento with the Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice Admiral Karve takes over as Chief of Personnel in Navy | Zee News

Last Updated: Monday, August 24, 2015 - 22:38

New Delhi: Vice Admiral AR Karve on Monday took over as the Chief of Personnel at the Naval Headquarters here.


Karve's area of responsibility will include transfers, postings and promotions of naval officers across the country.

"Karve has taken over as the Chief of Personnel at the Naval Headquarters," an official said.

PTI


----------



## #hydra#

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 24-August, 2015 16:00 IST
> *Commander-In-Chief of Israeli Navy Calls-on chief of the Naval Staff at New Delhi *
> 
> Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, Commander-In-Chief of Israeli Navy is on an official visit to India from 24 to 27 Aug 15. The Admiral paid homage at Amar Jawan Jyoti earlier in the day and was thereafter received by Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff at South Block lawns, New Delhi and accorded a 50 men Guard of Honour.
> 
> . During the day, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg had discussions with Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral RK Dhowan to explore avenues for greater cooperation between the two navies. Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg also met the Chief of Army Staff and Chief of Air Staff in addition to other MoD officials.
> 
> Vice Admiral Rutberg is also scheduled to travel to Mumbai and Kochi to visit various ships and shore establishments in Headquarters, Western and Southern Naval Command respectively. The visit by Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg will further consolidate Indian Navy – Israeli Navy cooperation especially with respect to India acquiring high end technology through the recently launched ‘Make in India’ initiative. Both the countries can benefit and reap strategic advantages through such cooperation.
> 
> India-Israel relations date back to 17 Sep 1950, when India recognised formation of Israel. Since the up-gradation of relations in 1992, the defence cooperation has been one of the main pillars of bilateral engagement between the two nations.
> 
> India imports critical defence technologies from Israel. In addition, there are regular exchanges between the Armed Forces and defence personnel. The visit to India by Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg is in continuation of such high level defence exchanges.
> 
> The Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg inspecting the Guard of Honour, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan greeting the Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan exchanging the memento with the Commander-in-Chief, Israeli Navy, Vice Admiral Ram Rutberg, in New Delhi on August 24, 2015.


Why all over the world all navy men are "men in white"?


----------



## Perpendicular

Australian P-3, Indian P-8 to participate in anti-submarine warfare exercise in Indian Ocean, starting September 11 2015.
About time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

*India, Australia to hold first-ever naval drills to counter China in Indian Ocean*
By Reuters | 26 Aug, 2015, 01.47PM IST
Post a Comment

NEW DELHI: India and Australia will hold their first ever joint naval drills next month, as the two countries seek to deepen defence ties and counter China's growing sway in the Indian Ocean.

The maritime exercises, to be held in the Bay of Bengal off India's eastern coast next month, will include anti-submarine warfare and coordinated anti-submarine drills, the Australian High Commission in Delhi said in a statement.

The Indian Ocean is fast emerging as a new arena of competition between China and India as New Delhi tries to regain its position as the dominant maritime power in what it views as its backyard.

China shocked India last year with two submarine visits to Sri Lanka's commercial port in Colombo. The island nation's general election this month returned a government friendly to India and the West, cementing a shift that followed the election of a new president in January.

David Brewster, a security expert at the Australian National University, said the Chinese submarine activity had served as a "wake-up call" that India needed to work more closely with other navies.

"We are seeing right across Asia many countries realising the importance of submarines," he told Reuters.

"India knows that it needs to build up its capacity in submarines and particularly anti-submarine warfare. It's an area where both (India and Australia) can learn a lot from each other."

India is also set to take part in joint naval exercises with Japan and the United States in October, the first such event in eight years.

Australia said it would send a frigate, tanker, submarine and a Lockheed AP-3C maritime surveillance aircraft to join the Indian navy for the bilateral exercises in September.

An Indian Navy spokesman said four of its ships, as well as a Boeing P-8 Poseidon spy plane, would take part in the week-long drills that start on Sept. 12. 

Read more at:
India, Australia to hold first-ever naval drills to counter China in Indian Ocean - The Economic Times


----------



## CrazyEagle9

#hydra# said:


> Why all over the world all navy men are "men in white"?


White colour is great reflector of heat and thus keeps away the wrath of sun and person remains cool in openness of sea.


----------



## Agent_47

Equally significant were approvals for the purchase of four additional Boeing P8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft for $690 m, and induction of a regiment of the new BrahMos steep dive cruise missile in the Indian Army for deployment against mountainous targets at a cost of $645 m. Decks were cleared for the follow-on order for the Boeing P8I with the approval of deviations in offsets. The order will be in exercise of the options clause for the earlier $2.1 b contract for eight of these state-of-the-art Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft (LRMR).
*

The highest defence procurement body also gave a go-ahead for new weapon and sensor suites for six Delhi and Talwar class warships at a cost of $457 m, an indication that these frontline warships will soon be headed for major mid-life upgrades. The Kashmir Surface-to-Air Missiles (SAMs) will be replaced by the more contemporary Russian Shtil SAMs. The associated radars will also be upgraded. Besides, the existing Fregat ME radar will be replaced by more up to date Fregat M2EM to beef up the war fighting capabilities of the Delhi and Talwar class. 


Three more approvals aggregating $208 m have been made for modernisation and upgrade of warships, ranging from new combat management systems for 23 ships to replacement of radar for six Kora and Veer class missile boats. The Positive E radar on these missile boats will be replaced by the Israeli Elta AMDR 2D. *

*..:: India Strategic ::. Top: India Realigns Air Defence, Ship Tenders with Make in India Agenda in $5.6 b Approvals*


----------



## Perpendicular

China's new stealth tactics




 no offense might be something deep that I could'not get.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Viraat and Vikrant Aircraft Carriers *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

*IN to get more Mk 54 lightweight torpedo kits*

*



*
The US Department of Defense (DoD) has awarded Raytheon a USD29.75 million contract that includes the delivery of Mk 54 Mod 0 Lightweight Torpedo (LWT) kits to the Indian Navy.

The contract, which was announced on 31 August, covers the manufacture and delivery (plus engineering and repair services for the upgrades) of 100 LWT kits for the US Navy (USN) and 68 LWT kits for India, Turkey and Australia under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme. The breakdown of FMS numbers was not disclosed.

Deliveries are expected to be completed by 30 September 2017.

The 230 kg, 2.59 m long Mk 54 Mod 0 is an anti-submarine torpedo used for littoral scenarios (including operation in both shallow and deep water environmental conditions). It can be launched from surface ships, submarines, helicopters, and aircraft and is interoperable with existing Mk 46 and Mk 50 launch platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Women officers of Indian Navy should get permanent commission: Delhi HC | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, September 4, 2015 - 20:13





New Delhi: In a major relief for women naval officers, Delhi High Court Friday allowed a bunch of pleas seeking permanent commission for them in the force, saying "sexist bias and service bias" would not be allowed to block progress of women.


The court, while granting their plea, said the "women are here to stay" and since they "work shoulder to shoulder" with their male counterparts, it would "frown upon any endeavour to restrain the progress of women".

While the Army and Air Force allow permanent commission for women, the Navy has limited women officers only to short service commission of 14 years.

A bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Najmi Waziri also allowed the women naval officers' plea seeking retirement benefits like pension.

Women naval officers were not eligible for pension as it required 20 years of service.

The order came on the plea of several naval women officers, both retired and serving, from the logistics, education and air traffic control departments of the Navy.

The women naval officers in their pleas in the high court had sought similar rights as their counterparts in the other two wings of the armed forces.

They had also alleged gender discrimination, saying while women officers were only entitled to short service commission, men were entitled to both short service as well as permanent commissions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

Till date comparison : ICG vs PN+BDN 

Interesting : Indian Coast Guard vs Pakistan Navy and Bangladesh Navy


----------



## SRP

*Visit of Indian Warships to Bahrain*

I*ndian Naval Ships Deepak, Delhi, Tabar and Trishul are on a month-long deployment to the Gulf to enhance bilateral ties and engage in naval exercises with friendly regional navies*. The visiting ships form part of the Indian Navy’s Western Fleet and are based at Mumbai. Of the four ships, INS Deepak and INS Tabar entered Manama today and will stay there till 12 Sep 15, during which the warships will have professional interactions to enhance co-operation and understanding the nuances of naval operations including disaster management and combating maritime threats of terrorism and piracy. Apart from professional interactions, sports and social engagements are also planned, which are aimed at enhancing co-operation and understanding between the Navies.

India has an ancient maritime tradition and maritime interaction with the Gulf dates back to over 4000 years B.C. The Indian Navy today has multi-dimensional capability comprising aircraft carriers, modern ships, submarines, aircraft and marine commandos. A notable feature of the Indian Navy’s force structure is the fact that the overwhelming majority of its ships are designed and constructed in India.

The Indian Navy has close and friendly ties with all navies in the Gulf and has been regularly exercising with many of them. The Indian Navy is also privileged to provide training and hydrographic support to several navies in the region. The involvement of Indian Naval ships in combating piracy off the coast of Somalia since October 2008 has further strengthened bilateral ties and interaction with navies in the region.

India and Bahrain have enjoyed excellent relations characterised by close bilateral ties, deep rooted in shared history and cultural affinities. The relations are sustained and nourished through growing economic linkages, multifaceted cooperation and close people to people contacts. Indians are the largest expatriate community in Bahrain with over 4,00,000 Indian nationals working and contributing towards development of Bahrain. Bahrain is also a very important trade partner of India in the Gulf. Bilateral cooperation also extends to the fields of education, investment, commerce, security and defence cooperation. The current visit seeks to underscore India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly countries in the Gulf and strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Bahrain.

DKS/CKP

Visit of Indian Warships to Bahrain


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642016942191017984


----------



## SpArK

Indian Navy stealth frigate INS Trikand at Portsmouth, Exercise Konkan complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

*Sep 3, 2015 *

*A static display of all the assets of Naval Aviation of Indian Navy were put up on display at the INS Dega for the benefit of the Tri Services Commanders (Southern Theatre) who met in Visakhapatnam. Photos: K.R. Deepak*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## ni8mare

@Penguin how capable is CAMM??...............can it be used in replacement of Barak 1


----------



## Penguin

ni8mare said:


> @Penguin how capable is CAMM??...............can it be used in replacement of Barak 1





> *Weight* *CAMM:* 99 kg
> *CAMM-ER:* 160 kg (<250 kg, missile with canister)
> 
> *Length* *CAMM:* 3.2 m
> *CAMM-ER:* 4.0 m (canister, 4,4 m)
> 
> *Diameter* *CAMM:* 166 mm
> *CAMM-ER:* 190 mm (canister, 27,5 x 27,5 cm)
> 
> *Warhead* Directed fragmentation.
> *Detonation mechanism * Contact or proximity.
> *Engine* Solid-fuel rocket motor.
> *Operational range
> CAMM:* <1–25+ km
> *CAMM-ER:* <1–45+ km
> *Speed* Mach 3 (1,020 m/s)
> *Guidance system*
> 
> Two way data link.
> Active RF seeker.
> *Launch platform*
> 
> Maritime platforms.
> Land based platforms.
> Aircraft


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAMM_(missile_family)
Does that answer the question?


----------



## ni8mare

Penguin said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAMM_(missile_family)
> Does that answer the question?


no.........it is just specs

i want to know how capable it is wrt Ashm


----------



## Penguin

ni8mare said:


> no.........it is just specs
> 
> i want to know how capable it is wrt Ashm


It is better than Barak 1

Missile systems, defence systems - MBDA missiles
click the pdfs

MBDA Test Fires CAMM Missiles | AWIN ONLY content from Aviation WeekMBDA's First Sea Ceptor/Common Anti-air Modular Missile (CAMM) Firings Are A Double Success

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47

ni8mare said:


> @Penguin how capable is CAMM??...............can it be used in replacement of Barak 1


Our under development maitri SAM (which is indeed MICA VL + our systems) is as capable as CAMM.
@Penguin


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> Our under development maitri SAM (which is indeed MICA VL + our systems) is as capable as CAMM.
> @Penguin


Really?



> According to MBDA missiles, will have a* range of 15-km*, a max* altitude of 3-km* with a sea-skimming mode, with a vertical launch multiple target capability


Maitri (SR-SAM) Project Analysis | idrw.org
LESS range & altitude.



> the project ground to air SR-SAM (Short Range Surface-to-Air Missile) missile, an evolution of the VL Mica that must be developed in India with the assistance of MBDA, is discussed and constant back and forth between France and New Delhi since 2007.
> ...
> Evolution of the current VL Mica production at MBDA for export customers, the future SR-SAM should display a larger fuselage section for carrying fuel and increased range. India wants indeed have a weapons display a range of 15-20 km class against different types of ground-air threats.


Will induct Brahmos missile once ready: Raha | Indian Defence Forum
Since MICA VL isn't quad packed, neither will Maitry (if it is a VL Mica evolution and larger than VL Mica)

Just some of the Obvious differences with CAMM.


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Maitri (SR-SAM) Project Analysis | idrw.org
> LESS range & altitude.
> 
> 
> Will induct Brahmos missile once ready: Raha | Indian Defence Forum
> Since MICA VL isn't quad packed, neither will Maitry (if it is a VL Mica evolution and larger than VL Mica)
> 
> Just some of the Obvious differences with CAMM.


Current Maitri/MICA Joint development is only for navy. Navy don't need longer range because it is just for point defence.
Larger range/fuselage requirements are clearly for Army/AF.
So,the current Maitri would be export variant of MICS VL with little input form DRDO.
We don't have a UVLS to go for quad pack, it is not a requirement.



> According to reports development of next-generation, quick-reaction surface-to-air missile (QRSAM) will have Joint-venture Partnership of 60% French and 40% Indian in $5 billion SRSAM program ‘Maitri’. The missile will sport a smokeless solid rocket motor, low aspect ratio wings and jet vane control for thrust vector control. single shot kill probability (SSKP) of at least 70% for a single missile fired, and 85% for a salvo shot involving two missiles.
> 
> *But French have already carried out the development of the seeker, thrust-vectoring assemblies, endgame avionics, propulsion for the missile. DRDO likely to get minor Workshare which will not lead to any significant technology contribution towards the missile program. While Missile will be produced locally in India under Transfer of Technology (TOT) India will end up paying Royalties for next 3 decades to France for every missile produced.*



Maitri (SR-SAM) Project Analysis | idrw.org

PS:i'm talking about CAMM base variant.
any other significant difference ?


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> Current Maitri/MICA Joint development is only for navy. Navy don't need longer range because it is just for point defence.
> Larger range/fuselage requirements are clearly for Army/AF.
> So,the current Maitri would be export variant of MICS VL with little input form DRDO.
> We don't have a UVLS to go for quad pack, it is not a requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Maitri (SR-SAM) Project Analysis | idrw.org
> 
> PS:i'm talking about CAMM base variant.
> any other significant difference ?


YOU claim maitri is as capable as CAMM > YOU proove that.
NOT VICE VERSA


----------



## Agent_47

Penguin said:


> YOU claim maitri is as capable as CAMM > YOU proove that.
> NOT VICE VERSA


I have proved maitri is as capable as CAMM in terms of Indian Navy requirements.
You are also correct in a regular MICA Vs CAMM scenario. (Development of both is a decade apart and incidentally by the same company )
subjective and objective ways of looking things muh..?


----------



## ni8mare

Penguin said:


> Maitri (SR-SAM) Project Analysis | idrw.org
> LESS range & altitude.


not really


> The* official at MBDA* also said that the "Make in India" project is apt for the deal.
> He added that while *the range of SRSAM will be of 40 km*, Akash's range is only 25 km


France hopeful of $6-billion Maitri missile project - timesofindia-economictimes.

Even Mica VL is 20 km and has attitude of 11 km MICA (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia compared to CAMM, on which SRSAM suppose to based on



Penguin said:


> Since MICA VL isn't quad packed, neither will Maitry (if it is a VL Mica evolution and larger than VL Mica)
> 
> Just some of the Obvious differences with CAMM.


Maitri can be made for quad pack like CAMM .....

And if you look at the specs of MICA VL VS CAMM they are quite similar
*Specifications
*
Weight CAMM: 99 kg MICA VL: 112 kg
Length CAMM: 3.2 m MICA VL: 3.1 m
Diameter CAMM: 166 mm MICA VL: 160 mm
Operational range CAMM: <1–25+ km MICA VL: 20 km
Speed CAMM: 3 Mach MICA VL: 3 Mach
Made CAMM: 2016 MICA VL: 1996
@Agent_47


----------



## Penguin

Yes guy, India has wonderful missiles. Now please remove chips from shoulders and take a deep breath..



Agent_47 said:


> I have proved maitri is as capable as CAMM in terms of Indian Navy requirements.
> You are also correct in a regular MICA Vs CAMM scenario. (Development of both is a decade apart and incidentally by the same company )
> subjective and objective ways of looking things muh..?


Where did you prove anything?


----------



## Penguin

> VL Mica uses the existing Mica air-to-air missile, available with active radar or infrared seekers, fired in a lock-on-after-launch mode to provide ship protection out to a _maximum_ range of 20km.
> ...
> Capable of ranges of _more than_ 25km, CAMM uses an active radar seeker


http://www.janes.com/article/45337/missile-pairing-pitched-to-indonesian-navy-id14d1



> CAMM has a minimum operational range of less than 1 km and a maximum range greater than 25 km, although IHS Jane's reports that trials have a shown a _capability of up to 60 km_ These ranges are significantly greater than the 1–10 km range of Sea Wolf and other systems CAMM will replace


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAMM_(missile_family)



> With an expected operational range of at least 25 km (trials are understood to have shown a capability to travel 60 km) and a maximum missile speed of Mach 3.0


UK orders next-generation air defence system from MBDA - IHS Jane's 360



> While the VL MICA has an advertised range of 20 km, aerodynamic performance is significantly degraded at those ranges. From 0 to 7 km MICA has maneuverability of 50g, however by 12 km this is reduced to 30g as energy is lost


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MICA_(missile)




> To minimise ship impact, Sea Ceptor installation on the Type 23s has been engineered to use existing GWS 26 Mod 1 infrastructure and interface points. CAMM missiles will be fitted in the existing VL Seawolf silo (one canister per cell for a maximum of 32 missiles).


All go for Sea Ceptor [DSEi15D4] - IHS Jane's 360
Seawolf GWS26 is 3m long, diamer 18cm. CAMM is supposed to replace it on the Type 23. That's how CAMM got its (limited) length. Also , IIRC CAMM was designed to be compatible with VL Mica naval self contained launch tube.
That's why the dimensions are similar to Mica.



> For smaller ships, a simple bespoke quad-pack launcher (occupying the same space as a Seawolf canister) will be available.


UK Complex Weapons – Part 5 (Common Anti-Air Modular Missile) - Think Defence


----------



## Ind4Ever

*Project 15 B Bangalore Class Destroyers - India's Equivalent of Aegis Destroyers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*Project 15 B is no more Bangalore Class Destroyers.*
*Project 15 B has been names 
Visakhapatnam-class destroyers*
Name of ships will be
INS Visakhapatnam
INS Porbandar
INS Mormugao
INS Paradip


----------



## Ind4Ever

MKC said:


> *Project 15 B is no more Bangalore Class Destroyers.
> Project 15 B has been names
> Visakhapatnam-class destroyers*
> Name of ships will be
> INS Visakhapatnam
> INS Porbandar
> INS Mormugao
> INS Paradip


It's an old video my friend


----------



## Perpendicular

India most likely to buy 3 frigates (11356) that has been left without UKRmade turbines due to sanctions


----------



## Agent_47

Perpendicular said:


> India most likely to buy 3 frigates (11356) that has been left without UKRmade turbines due to sanctions


The number is four and most of them will be build in Pipavav Shipyard, off the shelf numbers will be minimum.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kashin Class Launching Brahmos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular




----------



## MilSpec

The funny thing is these rajput class destro's field Brahmos- one of the most advanced AShM's along with P15 Termits, the same missile we used in 1971 in Op Trident and Python.



Water Car Engineer said:


> Kashin Class Launching Brahmos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-September, 2015 15:08 IST
*Rear Admiral Sanjay Mahindru Takes Over as Flag Officer Submarines *



Rear Admiral Sanjay Mahindru, NM has assumed the duties of Flag Officer Submarines from Rear Admiral SV Bokhare, today, 25 September 2015. Rear Admiral Mahindru was commissioned on 01 January 85, and has served 27 years in the Submarine Arm. He has commanded a conventional submarine, frigate and a destroyer prior assuming Command of nuclear submarine Arihant. Whilst serving ashore, the officer commanded the Navy's Submarine Training Establishment and been a Director at Naval Headquarters. He is an alumnus of prestigious College of Naval Warfare and has also completed the Staff Course in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Agent_47

MilSpec said:


> The funny thing is these rajput class destro's field Brahmos- one of the most advanced AShM's along with P15 Termits, the same missile we used in 1971 in Op Trident and Python.


I think those three Rajputs without brahmos will be decommissioned soon. rite?


----------



## MilSpec

Agent_47 said:


> I think those three Rajputs without brahmos will be decommissioned soon. rite?


I think these are double hulled ships and have a quite good super structure, I think these ships were slated to recieve the Kaveri KMGT engine for life extension.


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Nice Thread


----------



## Agent_47

MilSpec said:


> I think these are double hulled ships and have a quite good super structure, I think these ships were slated to recieve the Kaveri KMGT engine for life extension.


I think Kaveri engine non viable because of small number.
If thats the case navy should have upgraded those first 3 ships with barak 1.


----------



## MilSpec

Agent_47 said:


> I think Kaveri engine non viable because of small number.
> If thats the case navy should have upgraded those first 3 ships with barak 1.



GTRE kaunsa mega busy hai, even three units for them should be good enough to earn thier keep. 
More than the Rajput class, I am waiting for the Delhi Class Destroyer upgrades, the 16 cell KH35 might be replaced by Brahmos or the Klub N.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

MilSpec said:


> GTRE kaunsa mega busy hai, even three units for them should be good enough to earn thier keep.
> More than the Rajput class, I am waiting for the Delhi Class Destroyer upgrades, the 16 cell KH35 might be replaced by Brahmos or the Klub N.


Its already approved with new 127 main gun,VL shtil missiles,improved radars,new sonars etc
India To Upgrade Delhi, Talwar Class Frigates For $472 Million


----------



## MilSpec

Agent_47 said:


> Its already approved with new 127 main gun,VL shtil missiles,improved radars,new sonars etc
> India To Upgrade Delhi, Talwar Class Frigates For $472 Million


The only issue I feel is shtil is a Kub variant S2A missile, I was hoping for a AShM upgrade from the KH35 version. and I thought Shtil 3S90 was std equipment on Delhi Class


----------



## Agent_47

MilSpec said:


> The only issue I feel is shtil is a Kub variant S2A missile, I was hoping for a AShM upgrade from the KH35 version.


Sorry,forget to mention. Bramhos is also part of the upgrade.
yeah,but still shtil is good enough.


----------



## MilSpec

Agent_47 said:


> Sorry,forget to mention. Bramhos is also part of the upgrade.
> yeah,but still shtil is good enough.


I think Shtil was already upgraded to Barak 1, I did not read the part about brahmos, is it a 8 Cell replacement. Also a good thing about KH35 replacement is, they are a variant of air launched version on which DRDO heavily participated for turning them into the Ship launched version. With a change in LLID board, it will easy to use the missile stockpile in IN Air wing with utmost ease....


----------



## Agent_47

MilSpec said:


> I think Shtil was already upgraded to Barak 1, I did not read the part about brahmos, is it a 8 Cell replacement. Also a good thing about KH35 replacement is, they are a variant of air launched version on which DRDO heavily participated for turning them into the Ship launched version. With a change in LLID board, it will easy to use the missile stockpile in IN Air wing with utmost ease....


Barak 1 (point defence) is not a replacement for medium range SAM Shtil.
Following are the delhi upgrades :

Old Uragan shtil SAM replaced by VLS shtil-1.
New data transmission and storage system.
Subsonic Kh-35 replaced by Brahmos.
Fregat M2EM airsearch radar replacing older Fregat MAE version.
ACTAS active towed array sonar replacing current VDS(variable depth sonar)
Possible - HUMSA-NG passive sonar replacing older HUMSA passive sonar.
OTO Melara's 127/64 LW main gun
Total SAMs will be 32 barak 1 + 24 Shtil VL = 56

Delhi-Class Destroyers & Talwar-Class Frigates To be Armed With 8-Cell VLS Lanched BrahMos Missiles
Indian Navy selects OTO Melara 127/64 LW gun - IHS Jane's 360
credits : @Chanakya's_Chant

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Perpendicular

*EXCLUSIVE: Indo-Israeli LRSAM Range Extended By A Third*



The Indo-Israeli LRSAM/Barak-8 began its first hot trials with the Israeli Navy in May this year. In what could be the single most significant development in the weapon system's long-drawn journey, the Indian Navy has confirmed to Livefist that the LRSAM will sport an operational range a third higher than initially agreed upon. In effect, the LRSAM's range now moves from 70-km to in excess of 90-km or higher. Range upgrade discussions took place in November last year following a land test in Israel.

IAI and India's DRDO missile cluster (led by the DRDL) that have jointly developed the missile system, designated the Barak 8 for Israel and yet to be officially named in India, have begun work on boosting weapon range.





With preliminary integration activity already on, Livefist can also confirm that the LRSAM is all set to undergo its first test firing from Indian Navy destroyer INS Kolkata in November-December this year in the Arabian Sea. The weapon system is intended for a host of frontline surface combatants, including all future fighting ships of the Indian Navy.

Top Navy tell Livefist that while the 2nd Kolkata-class destroyer _Kochi_ set to enter service on September 30, like the first ship of its class, sports a BEL-built HUMSA NG bow mounted sonar, the contracted active towed array sonar will be integrated within the next 16-18 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*INS Trikand at Toulon France.*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*Source: Livefist*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

First Photo of INS Kochi at sea

Source: Livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* On Board Indian Navy's Kolkata-class destroyer- INS Kochi *


















Dosa maker










Awesome ship

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

*Indian Navy gets three new Immediate Support Vessels (ISVs): T-48, T-49 and T-50.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Source: Livefist*

*LiveFist - Indian Navy gets three new Immediate Support... | Facebook*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

*INS Kochi *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153662790930798

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

Captain Rajesh Pendharkar (left), commanding officer of aircraft carrier INS Viraat, arrives on the flight deck of the vessel for an interaction with the media.* In the backdrop is the first indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, undergoing outfitting at the moment*.— Photo: Thulasi Kakkat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

sudhir007 said:


> Captain Rajesh Pendharkar (left), commanding officer of aircraft carrier INS Viraat, arrives on the flight deck of the vessel for an interaction with the media.* In the backdrop is the first indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, undergoing outfitting at the moment*.— Photo: Thulasi Kakkat


Still lot of work is to be done I think


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649118337780183040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649118337780183040


----------



## BATTLE FIELD

INS Chennai??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kolkata and little brother Talwars in the back. 






INS Kochi during sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Today in Vietnam,

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2015 11:49 IST
*Admiral RK Dhowan, PVSM, AVSM, YSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff on official tour to Australia (02-07 Oct 15)*


The Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral RK Dhowan, is on an official tour to Australia commencing 02 Oct 15. The visit (from 02nd to 07th October 2015) aims to consolidate existing Maritime Cooperation initiatives as well as explore new avenues. 

The Admiral’s visit to Australia has been programmed to coincide with the prestigious annual ‘Sea Power Conference’ organised by the Australia Navy. The forum provides opportunities to engage with heads of over 40 navies. 

India-Australia have several commonalities, which serve as foundation for closer cooperation and multifaceted interactions. Both countries are vibrant, secular and multicultural democracies. 

The defence cooperation between India and Australia is robust and is primarily focused towards Maritime Cooperation. India and Australia signed a Defence Cooperation Agreement in 2006 as well as a Framework for Defence Cooperation in Nov 14, which envisages regular ship visits as well as high level exchanges. 

Indian Navy and Royal Australian Navy are partners in the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS); a Maritime Cooperation construct conceptualised and pioneered by Indian Navy in 2008. Australian Navy has stood shoulder to shoulder with Indian Navy in taking this 21st century maritime construct forward. The conduct of the first Bilateral Maritime Exercise ‘AUSINDEX’, off India’s East coast in Sep 15 between the Indian Navy and Royal Australian Navy was a landmark event between the two navies. 

India-Australia share similar maritime challenges such as long coastline, extensive EEZ, coastal security, large coastal shipping and fishing fleet, where in both Navies have opportunities to learn from each other’s experiences. In addition, common grounds exists for cooperation in ship-building, especially under India’s ‘Make in India’ initiative. 

During the visit, Admiral RK Dhowan is scheduled to hold discussions with the Chief of the Royal Australian Navy, Vice Chief of Defence Staff, Defence Secretary and other Senior Naval Officers.



BoQ77 said:


> Today in Vietnam,




Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2015 11:47 IST
*Visit of INS Sahyadri to Da Nang, Vietnam*

In pursuance of India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policy, Indian Naval Ship Sahyadri, as a part of ‘Operational Deployment’ to the South China Sea and the North West Pacific region, has entered Da Nang, Vietnam on a four day visit commencing 02 Oct 15. 

The visit of INS Sahyadri is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing inter-operability between navies of the two countries. Indian warships had last visited Hai Phong, Vietnam in August 2014. INS Sahyadri is an indigenously built warship of the Shivalik Class. Inducted into the Indian Navy on 21 July 12. The multi-role stealth frigate, boasts of an impressive array of weaponry in her arsenal. Long range anti-ship missiles, medium and short range surface to air missiles augmented by powerful guns of different calibers provide a formidable shield against all types of surface and air threats. The capability to carry two integral multi-role helicopters significantly enhances the potency of this ship. INS Sahyadri, is presently being commanded by Captain Kunal Raj Kumar. 

During her stay in harbour, various activities aimed at enhancing cooperation and interaction between the two navies are planned. These include official calls and interaction with dignitaries of the Vietnamese government and the Vietnamese Peoples’ Navy (VPN), reception onboard INS Sahyadri, onboard visits by local populace, guided tours for Indian naval personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies. 

India and Vietnam have cultural and economic links dating back to the 2nd Century A.D, which were facilitated by maritime trade. In modern times, support during struggle for liberation from foreign rule and subsequent political and cultural exchanges have strengthened this historic relationship. In order to expand this to the security domain, a ‘Security Dialogue’ was instituted in 2003. India and Vietnam signed a Joint Declaration on the ‘Establishment of a Strategic Partnership’ in 2007 as well as a ‘MoU on Defence Cooperation’ in 2009. These have laid the foundation for strengthening maritime cooperation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

INS Astradharini is replacement vessel of erstwhile Astravahini. built by Shoft Shipyard Pvt Ltd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651290705789227008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

What is the point of helicopter launched Ashm in modern navel warfare ? when all main ships are equipped with credible air defence.how are you suppose to get in range of the target and fire first.
(IN have it as a requirement for MMRH )
@Rikbo @Abingdonboy @Penguin


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> What is the point of helicopter launched Ashm in modern navel warfare ? when all main ships are equipped with credible air defence.how are you suppose to get in range of the target and fire first.
> (IN have it as a requirement for MMRH )
> @Rikbo @Abingdonboy @Penguin


Well, there's large and small heli launched AShM

The effectiveness of small missiles in killing small combattants was proven in the Gulf war

As for larger missiles:

Take NSM > weight 400kg, range 185 km
Take EH-101 > can carry 2 > max range 833-927km > combat radius 416.5-463.5km
Most navies don't have AAW out to 185km, so the helicopter can safely approach and fire outside of AAW missile range.

If your missile has less range, you ahve to look at what targets you can attack safely from beyond SAM range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Penguin said:


> Well, there's large and small heli launched AShM
> 
> The effectiveness of small missiles in killing small combattants was proven in the Gulf war
> 
> As for larger missiles:
> 
> Take NSM > weight 400kg, range 185 km
> Take EH-101 > can carry 2 > max range 833-927km > combat radius 416.5-463.5km
> Most navies don't have AAW out to 185km, so the helicopter can safely approach and fire outside of AAW missile range.
> 
> If your missile has less range, you ahve to look at what targets you can attack safely from beyond SAM range.



Air defence system on ship could hit that single AShM with less effort.
In the exercise of Vietnam navy, a computer system on our Molniya boats calculated the minimum quantity of KH-35 AShMs should be launched to saturately attack a destroyer is 11-12.

That's why, we built a lot of that small platforms which is able to bring 16x of KH-35 ( the improved variants KH-35UE has the range 260km )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

BoQ77 said:


> Air defence system on ship could hit that single AShM with less effort.
> In the exercise of Vietnam navy, a computer system on our Molniya boats calculated the minimum quantity of KH-35 AShMs should be launched to saturately attack a destroyer is 11-12.
> 
> That's why, we built a lot of that small platforms which is able to bring 16x of KH-35 ( the improved variants KH-35UE has the range 260km )


Who says to fly a sole heli with a single missile? Picture you ship in an island and ship rich environment, where it is hard to determine what is and isn't a threat.

This particular ship in the picture might well have difficulty defending against e.g. NSM.


----------



## BoQ77

Penguin said:


> Who says to fly a sole heli with a single missile? Picture you ship in an island and ship rich environment, where it is hard to determine what is and isn't a threat.
> 
> This particular ship in the picture might well have difficulty defending against e.g. NSM.


I think you are talking about heli on ship.
our ship is FAS which hit and run. they work as coastal defense platform extended.
our molniya has 2x Ak630 and some Igla-S on board


----------



## Penguin

BoQ77 said:


> I think you are talking about heli on ship.
> our ship is FAS which hit and run. they work as coastal defense platform extended.
> our molniya has 2x Ak630 and some Igla-S on board


Exactly. Which means it is very dependent on cover by land based aviation


----------



## BoQ77

Have a look at our shoreline, we have stronghold from our coast, while potential enemies don't.
And no helicopter carrier could provide safe distance for their heli to operate near our coast.
Our air patrol task to Spratly is quite easy by Su-30MK2, or Su-30SM or helicopters.
The distance is about 370 miles.






Our best helicopters are Super Puma EC225 which has max range over 500 miles, payload 11 ton

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## BoQ77

Nice scenario
Inside India's New and Deadliest Warship


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2015 20:15 IST
*Chief of the Naval Staff in Kochi *

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral R K Dhowan, PVSM,AVSM,YSM,ADC is on a two day official visit to Kochi. The Admiral was received by the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief,Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba,PVSM,AVSM at INS Garuda on 10 Oct 15 and was presented a 50 men guard of honour. 

The Admiral’s visit besides other official engagements is also in connection with the AGM of Navy Foundation being held at Kochi this year on 11 Oct 15 of which he is the President. The Navy Foundation is a philanthropic organization of retired naval officers which works towards enhancing awareness about maritime issues in the nation through various methods of public contact. The foundation also plays a pivotal role in placing the services of the retired naval community at the disposal of the government as and when required. 

The Admiral who is accompanied by Mrs Minu Dhowan the president of Naval Wives Welfare Association (NWWA) would be departing Kochi on 11 Oct 15. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-October, 2015 19:10 IST
*CNS Urges Naval Veterans to Contribute Towards Nation Building *

The Chief of Naval Staff , Admiral R K Dhowan,PVSM,AVSM,YSM,ADC while speaking on the occasion of the 24th AGM of the Navy Foundation, held at Naval Base Kochi on 11 Oct 15, emphasized the role and responsibilities of retired naval personnel in advocating the importance of maritime issues amongst civilian counterparts. He urged the retired naval officers to take lead in the matter as he felt that they contribute significantly in the task of Nation building. He also reiterated that the naval veterans form a large and rich source of knowledge and skill set which needs to be gainfully used for the betterment of the country. 

The Navy Foundation is a philanthropic society which was formed in 1988 and registered with the registrar of societies. It presently has fifteen chapters across the country located in prominent cities of the country and is governed through four governing councils , North, South East , West based at Delhi Kochi Mumbai and Visakhapatnam respecvtively. The AGMs are held in rotation at locations where a chapter is present. 

The Navy has signed an MoU with the ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship for utilization of the skill pool of the veteran community towards training and value additions in the civillan sector. It is intended to progressively undertake skill mapping of serving naval personnel for subsequent productive utilization even after active service. 

The CNS departed Kochi on completion of the meeting after visiting important installations in the naval base including the newly commissioned and the country’s first Integrated Underwater Harbour Defence and Surveillance System (IUHDSS) where he was briefed on the operational capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Hussain

*CNS Admiral RK Dhowan visits country’s first Integrated Underwater Harbour Defence and Surveillance System in Kochi:*






*In the run up to Navy Day 2015, Indian Navy Band performs at Marine Drive,Mumbai, this evening:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2015 10:41 IST
*Birth Centenary Celebrations of ADM SM Nanda at New Delhi *

The Birth Centenary of *late Admiral SM Nanda* was commemorated by the Navy Foundation Delhi Chapter under the aegis of the Indian Navy on 11 Oct 15 at Naval Officers Mess Varuna, New Delhi. Admiral RK Dhowan PVSM AVSM YSM ADC, Chief of Naval Staff was the chief guest and delivered the keynote address. Ms Ameeta Mehra, granddaughter of Admiral SM Nanda along with Admiral L Ramdas (Retd), former Chief of Naval Staff and RAdm Kirpal Singh (Retd) also addressed the gathering. The function was attended by senior retired naval officers and family members of the Late Admiral. Admiral VS Shekhawat (Retd), former Chief of Naval Staff released a fresh edition of the autobiography of Late Admiral SM Nanda on the occasion. 

Late Admiral SM Nanda was the 6th Chief of Naval Staff of the Indian Navy (from 28 Feb 1970 to 28 Feb 1973) and had made significant contributions to the Navy and to the nation. The nation remembers him as the “man who bombed Karachi” for the daring Missile Boat attacks on Karachi harbour during the 1971 Indo-Pak war. He was awarded Padma Vibhushan for his outstanding contribution during the war. 

Navy Foundation (NF) is an organisation of naval veteran officers with Chief of Naval Staff as its President. Through its network of 15 branches spread pan-India, Navy Foundation undertakes various activities to network the retired community to harness their efforts towards nation building, philanthropic causes, and to generate awareness among public on maritime issues. The Delhi Chapter is headed by Vice Admiral Harinder Singh (Retd).

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2015 10:39 IST
*RADM Ravneet Singh, NM Assumes Command of Western Fleet of Indian Navy Rear*

Admiral Ravneet Singh, NM assumed command of the ‘Sword Arm’ of Indian Navy as the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet (FOCWF) this morning, 12 Oct 2015, at sea on board INS Viraat. An accomplished fighter pilot and qualified flying instructor (QFI), the Admiral has over 2500 hrs of flying experience on ten different type of aircraft. The Flag Officer hails from Jalandhar, Punjab and was commissioned in the Indian Navy on 01 Jul 1983. 

The Flag Officer has commanded destroyers Ranvijay and Ranvir as well as frigate Himgiri. He has also served as second-in-command (Executive Officer) of destroyer Delhi and erstwhile missile boat Vijaydurg. He has commanded the Sea Harrier Training and Frontline Operational Squadron INAS 300 (White Tigers), and later the Admiral also commanded the Naval Air Station INS Hansa. He has also served as the Defence Advisor in Kenya, Tanzania and Seychelles. At Naval Headquarters he has served as Assistant Controller Carrier Projects (ACCP) and Assistant Controller Warship Production and Acquisition (ACWP&A) during which INS Vikramaditya was inducted and commissioned in the Indian Navy. Before assuming the current assignment he was Flag Officer Goa Area and Flag Officer Naval Aviation.

The Flag Officer, a White Tiger himself, is an alumnus of the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington and is the recipient of Nau Sena Medal Gallantry.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Indian Navy showcases its might as part of Navy Day celebrations*

*Navy showcases its might*
13 Oct, 2015
*Text: PTI* 

The Indian Navy showcased the might of its fleet of warships, submarines and choppers in the Bay of Bengal as part of Navy Day celebrations.




*Six major combatants arrived*
13 Oct, 2015
Six major combatants of the Eastern Naval fleet from Vishakapatnam and INS Betwa from Western fleet arrived at Chennai to take part in the celebrations.




*Naval ships sailed about 50 nautical miles*
13 Oct, 2015
Naval Ships Ranvijay Shakti, Betwa, Kora, Vibhuti and Nishank sailed about 50 nautical miles from Chennai harbour to Bay of Bengal with 3,000 personnel on board, officials said.




*INS Ranvijay one of the most powerful ships*
13 Oct, 2015
INS Ranvijay, a guided missile destroyer of Soviet origin, has served the Navy for nearly three decades. 

A naval official said it is one of the most powerful ships in the Navy's arsenal equipped with long range surface to surface missiles -- BrahMos, anti-submarine torpedoes and surface to air missiles.




*Missile Corvette & Missile Boats*
13 Oct, 2015
Rear Admiral, Flag Officer Commanding (Eastern fleet), Vishakapatnam, S V Bhokare said, 'It is a great honour for the Eastern Naval command to host Families Day of Chennai and this is for the people of Chennai.' 

Bhokare said INS Kora is a missile corvette, INS Vibhuti and INS Nishank are missile boats armed with 'long-range surface to surface missiles and guns'.




*INS Betwa: A guided missile vessel*
13 Oct, 2015
INS Betwa, a guided missile vessel from the Western fleet, also took part in the exercise, he said.




*Malabar Exercise to begin on October 13*
13 Oct, 2015
To a query he said, "a joint exercise between India, United States and Japan -- Malabar Exercise -- will begin on October 13 and go on till October 19".




*Exercises performed*
13 Oct, 2015
Some of the exercises included ships moving fast towards craft manned by personnel posing as pirates, a submarine demonstration and a search and rescue mission by Naval helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Indian Coast Guard Gets 15th Fast Patrol Vessel from Cochin Shipyard

The 15th vessel in the series of 20 Fast Patrol Vessel, ICGS Arinjay, has been delivered by the Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) to the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) more than two months ahead of schedule.

The Protocol of Delivery and Acceptance was signed between Sunny Thomas, Director (Technical), CSL and Commanding Officer (Designate) of the vessel Commandant Ajay Kumar Mudgal.

Many senior officials of ICG and CSL were present on the occasion.

The vessel will be operated from the Coast Guard Station at Okha, Gujarat, said a CSL release.

These Fast Patrol Vessels (FPV) are primarily intended for patrolling within the Exclusive Economic Zone and Coastal Patrol, carrying out anti-smuggling, anti-piracy and search and rescue operations, and for fisheries protection and monitoring.

They also have a secondary role of providing a communication link, and escort coastal convoys, in times of hostilities and war.

The fourteenth ship of the series, ICGS Apoorva, was delivered in July this year almost two months ahead of the contractual schedule.

By achieving the FPV deliveries once in 1.5 to 2 month intervals as against the contractual requirement of once in 3 months, the yard is planning to complete the contract much ahead of schedule, thus ensuring the coastal security of the nation, the CSL said.

The last vessel of the order is to be delivered by March 2017 as per the contract with ICG. However, with the current pace of construction, Cochin Shipyard is targeting to accomplish this by mid-2016, it said.

Thirteen vessels delivered have already been commissioned into the service of Indian Coast Guard and are vigilantly guarding the nation's vast coastline.


----------



## Hindustani78

Seminar on naval weaponry - The Hindu

The Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala will conduct an annual seminar on October 16 and 17 on the theme ‘Naval weaponry through the ages.’

A press release announcing this here on Wednesday said that retired Vice Admiral Anup Singh, the former Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command will be the chief guest of this year's ‘Dilli’ series of seminar.

Apart from a number of senior officers from the Navy, eminent academicians and dignitaries including Talmiz Ahmad, a former diplomat and Director General of Indian Council of World Affairs, Oliver Noone, historian and Anirudh Deshpandey, Professor of Delhi University will participate in the seminar.

The seminar is aimed at delving deeper into the rich expanse of history of Naval warfare since ancient times, the release noted. The history of naval warfare can be divided into various distinct eras, based on the style of the combat and technologies available at the time, the release issued by the INA said.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan briefing the media at the International Fleet Review 2016 (IFR) Curtain Raiser, in New Delhi on October 14, 2015.





Navy pitches for women pilots but no combat role yet | Zee News

New Delhi: The Indian Navy Wednesday ruled out combat role for women for the time being citing government rules but has pitched for inducting them as pilots for its fleet of maritime reconnaissance aircraft.

Navy Chief Admiral R K Dhowan said the force was proud of its women officers and that their induction started in 1992.

He pointed out that women serve in the Navy in various fields - from air traffic controllers to observers on board aircraft, training, legal and even overseeing various aspects relating to construction of ships among others.

"Therefore, it would be unfair to say we are lagging behind anybody," he said addressing a press conference on the International Fleet Review scheduled in February next year in Visakhapatnam.

He was asked if the Navy has any plans to induct women in combat roles as many of the Navies coming in for the International Fleet Review will have women officers onboard their ships.

He said the Navy has looked into how to increase the participation of women in other arenas of Naval way of life.

"We are looking and we have taken up the issue to the Ministry of Defence as a proposal which is still under consideration to see how women pilots can be allowed in our maritime reconnaissance aircraft. That is something which is under consideration. Government will have to take a view," he said.

Defence sources said this is being pushed forward because the aircraft flies from a land base and also lands back to the land base only.

"As far as aspect related to combat are concerned, this is in consonance to the policy of the Government of India, the policy of MoD, as is applicable to three Services. As and when we look at the aspect of changes that come about, we will proceed step by step," he said.

PTI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ex-Navy chief Admiral Tahiliani is dead | Zee News

New Delhi: Former Indian Navy chief Admiral Radhakrishna Hariram Tahiliani passed away on Wednesday, an official statement said.

Born on May 12, 1930, Tahiliani joined the navy in 1950 and served as the 11th Chief of Naval Staff from December 1984 to November 1987. 

A graduate of the French Test Pilot School and an outstanding pilot, he was the first to land on the deck of INS Vikrant on a Sea Hawk fighter on May 18, 1961, ushering carrier based aviation into the Indian Navy. 

The Admiral had commanded the carrier borne squadron INAS 300 during the 1971 India-Pakistan war. 

He had also command of the INS Trishul and the aircraft carrier INS Vikrant. 

"The 'Greyest of the Grey Eagles' is an apt expression to sum up Admiral Tahiliani's seminal and vast experience as a stupendous naval aviator. His exemplary vision catapulted the Naval Air Arm to where it is today," the statement said. 

"He was instrumental in the procurement of the second aircraft carrier INS Viraat along with its fighter complement of Sea Harrier aircraft," it added. 

IANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
16-October, 2015 18:07 IST
*President of India condoles the passing away of Admiral R.H. Tahiliani *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has condoled the passing away of Admiral R.H. Tahiliani, former Chief of Naval Staff. 

In a condolence message to his wife, Smt. Meera Tahiliani, the President has said, “I am sad to learn about the passing away of your husband Admiral R.H. Tahiliani, former Chief of Naval Staff. 

Admiral Tahiliani led the Indian Navy with distinction for more than three decades. He was the first to land on the deck of INS Vikrant on a Hawker Sea Hawk Fighter in 1961, ushering carrier based aviation into the Indian Navy. During his distinguished career, Admiral Tahiliani commanded the carrier borne Squadron INAS 300 during the Indo-Pak war in 1971 as also the INS Trishul and the Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant. For his outstanding services to the nation and the Indian Navy, he was honoured with the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) and the Param Vishisht Seva Medal (PVSM). Admiral Tahiliani’s services to the State and the people of Sikkim as Governor of the State of Sikkim between February 1990 to September 1994 shall always be remembered with respect and honour. 

Please accept my heartfelt condolences and convey them to the rest of your family members. I pray to the Almighty to give you and the other members of your family, the strength and courage to bear this irreparable loss”. 

***


----------



## Perpendicular

L

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-October, 2015 13:54 IST
*Maharashtra and Gujarat Naval Areas Divided into two Separate Headquarters *

RADM S N Ghormade, Takes over as Flag Officer Commanding Maharashtra Area 
With a view to enhance operational and administrative organizational structure, the erstwhile Maharashtra and Gujarat Naval Area has been divided to make two separate headquarters under Flag Officer Maharashtra Area and Flag Officer Gujarat Naval Area. The division of the Naval Areas was marked by Rear Admiral Satish Namdeo Ghormade, assuming of charge of Flag Officer Maharashtra Area from Rear Admiral Murlidhar Sadashiv Pawar this morning. Rear Admiral Murlidhar Sadashiv Pawar will officiate as Flag Officer Gujarat Naval Area. 

Rear Admiral SN Ghormade was commissioned into theIndian Navy on 01 Jan 1984. He is a graduate of National Defence Acedamy (NDA),Khadakwasla, United States Naval Staff Collage at Naval War Collage, Newport,Rhode Island and the Naval War Collage, Mumbai. In addition to a specializationin Navigation and Direction within the Navy, the officer holds a Master Degreein Personnel Management from Symbosis Institute of Business Management(University of Pune), M Phil in Defence and Strategic Studies from Universityof Madras. 

During his career spanning over 31 years, he hasbeen through a myriad of operational and staff appointments. His operationalappointments include commands of the Guided Missile Frigate INS Brahmaputra,Submarine Rescue Vessel INS Nireekshak, and Minesweeper INS Allepey and secondin Command Guided Missile Frigate INS Ganga. His important staff appointmentsashore include Assistant Chief of Personnel (Human Resource Development),Principal Director of Personnel, Director Naval Plans and Joint Director NavalPlans at Naval Headquarters as separate assignments, Director (MilitaryAffairs) at the Ministry of External Affairs, Local Work Up Team (West),Instructor at Navigation Direction School and National Defence Academy. Uponpromotion to the Flag Rank in 2012, the officer assumed the appointment ofAssistant Chief of Personnel (HRD) and prior to this held the appointment ofFlag Officer Commanding Karnataka Naval Area. 

The officer is the recipient of the Nau Sena Medal in 2007 by the President of India and Commendation by Chief of Naval Staff in 2000.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rear Admiral Satish Namdeo Ghormade taking charge as Flag Officer Maharashtra Area from Rear Admiral Murlidhar Sadashiv Pawar, at Naval Base, in South Mumbai on October 21, 2015.


----------



## kaykay

Can you guys confirm if Scorpene submarines will get WASS-303 anti torpedo systems. I was reading an old report(2005) where It was said that India will buy one system from WASS while 8 more will be built by BEL under licence. But couldn't find any mention of this purchase in recent time.
@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @Skull and Bones @Penguin

Here is another report though...So will scorpenea see this system?
WASS Launches Subsidiary In India For Underwater Systems


----------



## Penguin

> *Torpedo Decoy System for Submarines*
> WASS supplied first C303 system to the Indian Navy in the late 1990s. After exploiting this system for some time Indian Navy contracted WASS in 2005, for supply of NINE C303 additional systems (with transfer of technology - ToT). BDL was nominated as production agency and consequently received (ToT) and reached an indigenisation of more than 35 per cent.
> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) made significant investments in BDL by the way of building new infrastructure, purchasing special to type equipment. As a result of this very successful ToT, BDL has started receiving direct orders from Indian Navy and WASS has become its sub-supplier. Indigenisation of more that 50 per cent is being achieved in the latest orders.
> *ToT for Effectors*
> WASS is committed for transferring technology for manufacture of effectors in India and has submitted a proposal to BDL.
> *Future Submarine*
> BDL in all probability will be contracted for supply of C303, C303S Torpedo Decoy System (TDS) for future submarine projects.
> *Torpedo Decoy System for Ships*
> Indian Navy is in the process of procuring TDS for ships. TDS for ships is very similar to TDS for submarines.
> MoD having invested time, money, energy in building up expertise for manufacturing of TDS for submarines in BDL, the orders for TDS for ships must logically flow to BDL to keep its expertise and production lines fully utilised or at least BDL should be given right to first refusal. Involving other companies will lead to duplication of expertise and underutilisation of already acquired capacity and capability in the country. WASS is committed to supporting BDL in their efforts for supplying TDS for IN ships.


Defense Updates | Military Updates | News & Views | Army | Navy | Air Force | Armed Forces
- SP's MAI
SP's MAI Issue No. 7 | April 01-15, 2014




> *Torpedo Decoy System for Submarines*
> WASS supplied first C303 system to the Indian Navy in the late 1990s. In 2005, Indian Navy contracted WASS for supply of nine C303 additional systems with ToT and indigenisation by BDL is around 50 per cent. BDL has started receiving direct orders from the Indian Navy and WASS has become its sub-supplier.


WASS is India's partner in progress - SP's MAI
SP's MAI Issue No. 7 | April 01-15, 2014
In This Issue - SP's MAI: Defense, Military News | Aerospace News | Homeland Security News | Cyber Security News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Penguin said:


> Defense Updates | Military Updates | News & Views | Army | Navy | Air Force | Armed Forces
> - SP's MAI
> SP's MAI Issue No. 7 | April 01-15, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> WASS is India's partner in progress - SP's MAI
> SP's MAI Issue No. 7 | April 01-15, 2014
> In This Issue - SP's MAI: Defense, Military News | Aerospace News | Homeland Security News | Cyber Security News


Thanks for the link. So in all probability Scorpenes will use these systems too while Kilos are already using it( since 10 are delivered and these r submarine based systems so safely assuming that Kilos are the one who are using it currently).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-October, 2015 16:00 IST
*Naval Commanders’ to Discuss Technological Enablers for Transformation of the Navy with Focus on Indigenisation/ Make in India *

The Naval Commanders’ will be deliberating on the key technological enablers for the transformation of the Navy during the second edition of the biannual Commanders’ Conference, scheduled to be conducted from the 26th to 28th of Oct 15 at New Delhi. These deliberations shall serve as a roadmap for the future Navy till 2030. Indigenisation, in line with the ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Hon’ble Prime Minister, is the key driver for this roadmap. *The Navy has been at the forefront of indigenisation with 47 ships currently under construction at Indian shipyards. *

The Chief of the Naval Staff reviews critical operational and administrative issues in the Navy biannually, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference. The forthcoming conference would focus on multitude issues such as operational readiness of the Commands, infrastructure development, human resource management, coastal security, cyber security in the Navy and foreign cooperation initiatives. The Hon’ble RM would also be addressing and interacting with the Naval Commanders on 26th Oct 15. 

The Commanders’ will also delve on the numerous initiatives taken by the Navy to usher in E- governance to provide greater impetus to the Indian Navy’s integration with the ‘Digital India’ initiative. While doing so, measures to further strengthen cyber security in the Navy would also be examined. With the aim to showcase the Indian Navy, foster a better understanding of the navies of the world and share best operational practices; the arrangements for the International Fleet review scheduled at Visakhapatnam in Feb 16 will be reviewed. 

To focus on the man behind the machine, the year 2015 is being observed as the ‘Year of the Sailor’. The numerous schemes to improve quality of life and service conditions within the Navy will be reviewed during the conference. 

In response to the prevalent geo-economic and geo-strategic scenarios the Navy’s role and responsibilities have expanded significantly in the last decade. These developments have necessitated a revision of the Navy’s strategic guidance document ‘Freedom to Use the Seas; India’s Maritime Military Strategy’ published in 2007. The conference would witness the unveiling of the follow-on edition titled ‘Ensuring Secure Seas: Indian Maritime Security Strategy’ by the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri. This edition aims to highlight the incontrovertible link between the seas and India’s resurgence in the 21st century. 

It may be recalled that the first edition of the Commanders’ Conference for the current year was held from 25th to 28th May 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan addressing at the closing ceremony of the Yachting Association of India (YAI) Senior National Championship – 2015, in Mumbai on October 23, 2015.






The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan presenting the gold medal to Ms. Nethra Kumanan in Laser radial class of boats, at the closing ceremony of the Yachting Association of India (YAI) Senior National Championship – 2015, in Mumbai on October 23, 2015.







The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan in a group photograph with the awardees, at the closing ceremony of the Yachting Association of India (YAI) Senior National Championship – 2015, in Mumbai on October 23, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: October 25, 2015 05:45 IST
HSL bulk carrier may be sold to Navy - The Hindu






The bulk carrier that is lying idle at the Hindustan Shipyard Limited in Visakhapatnam.-PHOTO: C.V. SUBRAHMANYAM

Hindustan Shipyard Limited has launched an exercise to explore the possibility of selling a bulk carrier under construction at the yard to the Indian Navy with the Chennai-based Goodearth Maritime Limited failing to settle its dues for nearly a year after placing the order under Diamond Series of 53,000 DWT bulk carriers.

The bulk carrier, on which *HSL has completed 70 per cent of the work*, is lying idle at the outfitting jetty blocking the space for undertaking other activities. GML, for one reason or the other, has defaulted in payment of nearly Rs.20 crore. Despite several reminders, they have not cleared the dues.

Now by involving GML, HSL is exploring selling the bulk carrier to the Navy. The latter has also evinced keen interest. “It is at initial stage as we have started tripartite negotiations,” HSL Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral N.K. Mishra told _The Hindu_ .

*HSL completed the delivery of four bulk carriers of 30,000 DWT under Trader Series in 2009 for GML*. Later, it signed an MoU with GML under Diamond Series of which the last one – DNV classed double bottomed bulk carrier m.v. Good Pride was delivered in 2010 as per the stipulations made by Indian Registrar of Shipping and American Bureau of Shipping.* HSL and GML subsequently dropped signing agreement for construction of the sixth bulker.*

HSL, which is facing severe working capital crunch, is keen on floating out the bulker under construction as fast as possible. Sources in HSL said once they get funds, they could deliver the vessel within three to four months.

The shipyard, which was transferred to the Ministry of Defence in 2010 from Ministry of Shipping at present, has an order book of Rs.215 crore – mostly for ship repairs.

It is confident of making a turnaround once the long awaited orders for Landing Platform Docks, Strategic Operating Vessels and Fleet Support Ships, all at a total value of around Rs.25,000 crore are placed in next few months.

_*It is lying idle at the outfitting jetty as GML fails to settle its dues*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-October, 2015 15:41 IST
*Indigenous Component in Fight Category of Ship Building *

Needs to be Increased Substantially: Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar The biannual Naval Commanders’ Conference of 2015 commenced in New Delhi today. This conference is held to discuss issues of operational relevance, identify capability gaps and to review the future plans of the Navy. 

The Defence Minister, Shri Manohar Parrikar inaugurated the conference and congratulated the men and women of the Indian Navy for discharging their duties with utmost diligence and professionalism. He met Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral RK Dhowan, Commanders’-in-Chiefs of various commands of the Navy and other top commanders and held discussions with them. 

Addressing the Commanders’, Shri Parrikar emphasised on the need for continuous vigil and readiness to respond to any contingencies in our area of interest which required maintaining highest combat readiness of platforms and diligent monitoring of developments in the maritime domain. He assured the Commanders’ that the Ministry of Defence is committed to provide the requisite support to Indian Navy’s quest for planned modernisation activities. 

Taking note of the extensive deployments at extended ranges from our coasts, spanning from the South China Sea and Sea of Japan in the East to the Persian Gulf and the Atlantic Ocean in the West, the minister expressed satisfaction at the very high operational tempo maintained by the Indian Navy. 

Shri Parrikar complimented the Indian Navy’s continuous presence and pro-active focussed operations in deterring piracy attempts off the Gulf of Aden which resulted in the recent decision by CGPCS to shift the eastern limit of High Risk Area from 78 Degrees East to 65 Degrees East. Incidentally there has been no hijacking of Indian owned ship since 2008, the minister stated. 

Stressing that ‘Make in India’ is an important aspect, he expressed his pleasure with the impetus being imparted towards indigenous development of naval capabilities and pace of modernisation programme of the Indian Navy. He was appreciative of the strides made by the Naval Designers, and has urged that the indigenous component in fight category needs to be increased esp. in submarine construction. He also highlighted the issues of capability shortfalls of ship borne helicopters, MCMVs and submarines and assured full support of the Government in addressing them. 

Addressing the challenges pertaining to human resource development in the Navy, which are unique due to high levels of technical skills required to operate complex, state-of-the-art ships, submarines and deck launched fighter aircraft, Shri Parrikar extended his unstinted support towards improving the quality of life and welfare of our sailors and their next of kin. He congratulated the Navy for designating the current year as the ‘Year of the Sailor’. 

Shri Parrikar expressed confidence that the Senior Commanders of the Navy will take a closer look at all the important issues and take decisions to address the shortcomings and chart a futuristic, visionary roadmap for the Navy. 

Shri Parrikar also released the follow-on edition of the Navy’s strategic guidance document titled ‘Ensuring Secure Seas: Indian Maritime Military Strategy’. The need to revise the existing strategic guidance document (published in 2007) arose in view of the prevalent geo-economic and geo-strategic scenarios which in turn have increased the navy’s role and responsibilities significantly in the last decade. This edition highlights the incontrovertible link between the seas and India’s resurgence in the 21st century. 

The Naval Commanders are discussing matters related to combat readiness of the fleet and other operational formations, building capabilities for the future and addressing human resource challenges amongst others.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar releasing the Navy’s strategic guidance document titled ‘Ensuring Secure Seas - Indian Maritime Military Strategy’, at the biannual Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 26, 2015. The Defence Secretary, Shri G. Mohan Kumar and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Russia offers India a super submarine*

Russia could offer to build its latest nuclear submarine, possibly the multi-purpose ‘Yasen’ class sub suitably modified for India, analyst Zachary Keck wrote in an article for The National Interest.





The Yasen class submarine is equipped with eight vertical missile silos, four 650 mm torpedo tubes and four 533 mm torpedo tubes. Source: mil.ru
A modified ‘Yasen’ class submarine, Russia’s latest nuclear sub, could be built specially for India, a report in the Indian ‘Economic Times’ newspaper suggested. The ET was quoting the analyst Zachary Keck who, in an article in ‘The National Interest,’ said it was possible that the new submarine would be one of the multi-purpose ‘Yasen’ class submarines, equipped with cruise missiles, or a modification of the Yasen.


According to Keck, the ET report states, India has been interested in leasing a multi-purpose attack submarine for quite a long while. This time, the Russian government has taken this interest on board and is developing a separate submarine for India.

"The final details are yet to be discussed, but at present it has been practically decided that a completely new submarine will be built", the ET quotes Keck as saying, while citing an anonymous source familiar with details of the project.

According to the article’s author, the ‘Yasen’ class submarine, if decided upon, will be a significant addition to India’s reduced submarine fleet.

"The Yasen class submarine is one of the most promising in the world. According to information available, the submarine crew comprises 90 people, and is designed to have a high degree of automation. Equipped with a new generation atomic reactor, the submarine can reach a maximum speed of 40 knots and, in silent mode, is capable of 20 knots”, said Kyle Mizokami in an interview with Keck.

*The Yasen class submarine is equipped with eight vertical missile silos, four 650 mm torpedo tubes and four 533 mm *torpedo tubes. The Yasen is also likely to be armed with the high speed underwater ‘Shkval’ torpedo, which has a radius of seven to thirteen km and a speed of up to 200 knots.

Russia offers India a super submarine | Russia & India Report

Yasen with 8 Vertical misile silos




S3, S4 and S4* with 8 vertical missile silos

Are they both same? i mean the follow on Arihant and Modified Yasen class as said in this article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-October, 2015 14:44 IST
*Naval Commanders’ Conference Concludes *

Navy’s Role is Not Only Vital for National Security, but also for National Prosperity and Development: Admiral RK Dhowan The second edition of this years’ bi-annual Naval Commanders' Conference was conducted at New Delhi from 26-28 Oct 15. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral RK Dhowan chaired the conference and addressed the Navy’s top leadership on à host of issues including enhancing operational readiness of the Commands, infrastructure development, human resources management, coastal security, cyber security in the Indian Navy and foreign cooperation initiatives, amongst others. 

Emphasising upon India’s geographic location and the prevailing security situation which demands continuous vigil and readiness to respond to any contingencies in our area of interest, the Admiral urged the Commanders’ to maintain highest combat readiness of our platforms and diligent monitoring of developments in the maritime domain. He complimented all ranks of the Navy in maintaining a high tempo of operations with our ships deployed at extended ranges from our coasts, spanning from the South China Sea and Sea of Japan in the East to the Persian Gulf and the Atlantic Ocean in the West and at the same time remaining focused on maritime and coastal security in close liaison with other national authorities and agencies. 

The Admiral lauded the efforts of the Navy for its focused action in deterring piracy attempts off the Gulf of Aden and closer to our islands in the Arabian Sea. Indian Navy’s presence and proactive operations in the area have instilled a sense of confidence in the shipping industry and has been a major contributory factor in the recent decision by CGPCS to shift the eastern limit of High Risk Area from 78 Degrees East to 65 Degrees East. He highlighted that not even one Indian owned ship has been hijacked since Oct 2008 due to the Indian Navy’s proactive anti-piracy stance. 

The Naval Commanders’ discussed the numerous initiatives taken by the Navy to usher in E- governance for providing greater impetus to the Indian Navy’s integration with the ‘Digital India’ initiative wherein measures to further strengthen cyber security in the Navy were also examined. 

The Naval Commanders’ deliberated on the key technological enablers for transformation of the Navy. The CNS complimented the Commanders for good pace of modernisation with focus on ‘Indigenisation’ and urged continued and sustained efforts with progressive substitution of imports by ‘Make in India’. These discussions should serve as a roadmap for the future Navy till 2030 as Indigenisation, in line with the ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Hon’ble Prime Minister, is the key driver for this roadmap. The Navy has been at the forefront of indigenisation with 47 ships currently under construction at Indian shipyards. 

One of the focus areas discussed during the conference was the induction of manpower, aspects pertaining to training and skill development, and welfare of personnel. Consequent to 2015 being observed as the ‘Year of the Sailor’ in the Indian Navy, various aspects related to service conditions of sailors and their quality of life (including post retirement placements, accommodation and hospital facilities etc. for them and their next of kin) were deliberated extensively. The CNS stated that men and women behind the machine are the Navy’s greatest strength and are our greatest asset and their morale and well-being should always remain our primary concern. 

During the course of the conference, the CNS reviewed progress of various infrastructure projects that are in the pipeline and shall contribute towards capacity building. The need to adopt sustainable green technologies, re-cycling and waste management to reduce carbon footprint of our bases, in pursuance of the energy goals of our country as also to have ‘zero carbon footprint’ were also stressed upon by the CNS. 

Consolidation and strengthening of the rapidly expanding aviation arm of the Navy was discussed. Deliberations were also held on infrastructure and manning requirements for new induction aircraft, including Unmanned Aerial Vehicles and enhancement of surveillance in our area of interest. 

The CNS reviewed the 'coastal security construct' and was satisfied with the steady progress made in strengthening the coastal security apparatus viz. induction of FICs, ISVs and NC3 I project. He asserted the need to remain ever vigilant and focussed towards our coastal security responsibilities through proactive coordination with other maritime agencies and coastal states. 

In order to have a better understanding of the navies of the world and share best operational practices; the arrangements for the forthcoming mega event i.e. International Fleet Review (IFR) scheduled at Visakhapatnam in Feb 16 were also reviewed. 

The Conference also provided an opportunity to the Commanders to interact with the MoD officials wherein various pending issues were discussed. The Admiral also released the revised ‘Strategic Guidance to Transformation: A Passage Plan for the 21st Century’, a document which identifies the key enablers and taskings for transforming the Indian Navy to meet its growing role and operational responsibilities over the coming decades. 

In his closing address the CNS complimented all personnel of the Indian Navy for their professionalism and patriotism and exhorted them to prepare themselves and the Navy to meet all future maritime security challenges before the country. Operational consideration should remain our collective focus in the coming years, he said. The Navy’s role is not only vital for national security, but also for national prosperity and development, he concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan addressing the Naval Commanders, at the bi-annual Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 28, 2015.


----------



## SRP

first pictures of Scorpene Sub

Source: LiveFist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SR-91

Doesn't matter if it has been posted, Its our first love.

*@mypakistaniHalfBrothers........* How u like

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## satishkumarcsc

SR-91 said:


> Doesn't matter if it has been posted, Its our first love.
> 
> *@mypakistaniHalfBrothers........* How u like


The deck space seems really huge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-91 said:


> Doesn't matter if it has been posted, Its our first love.
> 
> *@mypakistaniHalfBrothers........* How u like


2017 is going to be a cracker

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Perpendicular

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Russia offers India a super submarine*
> 
> Russia could offer to build its latest nuclear submarine, possibly the multi-purpose ‘Yasen’ class sub suitably modified for India, analyst Zachary Keck wrote in an article for The National Interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yasen class submarine is equipped with eight vertical missile silos, four 650 mm torpedo tubes and four 533 mm torpedo tubes. Source: mil.ru
> A modified ‘Yasen’ class submarine, Russia’s latest nuclear sub, could be built specially for India, a report in the Indian ‘Economic Times’ newspaper suggested. The ET was quoting the analyst Zachary Keck who, in an article in ‘The National Interest,’ said it was possible that the new submarine would be one of the multi-purpose ‘Yasen’ class submarines, equipped with cruise missiles, or a modification of the Yasen.
> 
> 
> According to Keck, the ET report states, India has been interested in leasing a multi-purpose attack submarine for quite a long while. This time, the Russian government has taken this interest on board and is developing a separate submarine for India.
> 
> "The final details are yet to be discussed, but at present it has been practically decided that a completely new submarine will be built", the ET quotes Keck as saying, while citing an anonymous source familiar with details of the project.
> 
> According to the article’s author, the ‘Yasen’ class submarine, if decided upon, will be a significant addition to India’s reduced submarine fleet.
> 
> "The Yasen class submarine is one of the most promising in the world. According to information available, the submarine crew comprises 90 people, and is designed to have a high degree of automation. Equipped with a new generation atomic reactor, the submarine can reach a maximum speed of 40 knots and, in silent mode, is capable of 20 knots”, said Kyle Mizokami in an interview with Keck.
> 
> *The Yasen class submarine is equipped with eight vertical missile silos, four 650 mm torpedo tubes and four 533 mm *torpedo tubes. The Yasen is also likely to be armed with the high speed underwater ‘Shkval’ torpedo, which has a radius of seven to thirteen km and a speed of up to 200 knots.
> 
> Russia offers India a super submarine | Russia & India Report
> 
> Yasen with 8 Vertical misile silos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S3, S4 and S4* with 8 vertical missile silos
> 
> Are they both same? i mean the follow on Arihant and Modified Yasen class as said in this article


There is a huge Russian input in our submarine program as we all know. INS Aridhaman might be a modification of Yasen class if not the same. Follow on subs including Aridhaman, I think would be in similar displacement 8 - 9000 tons unlike Arihant's 6000 tons (Surfaced). 
If not then its french fries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SR-91

Perpendicular said:


> There is a huge Russian input in our submarine program as we all know. INS Aridhaman might be a modification of Yasen class if not the same. Follow on subs including Aridhaman, I think would be in similar displacement 8 - 9000 tons unlike Arihant's 6000 tons (Surfaced).
> If not then its french fries.



That's a big claim my brother, have a source for that.


----------



## Perpendicular

SR-91 said:


> That's a big claim my brother, have a source for that.


No 
But thats my view, from what i understood. 
Anyway lets see which way IN moves with the submarine force, considering Russian and French input.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2015 15:18 IST
*Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, AVSM, *

Assumes Charge as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff (DCNS) 
*Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, AVSM has assumed charge as Deputy Chief of the Naval Staff today 31 Oct 15*. He relieved Vice Admiral RK Pattanaik, PVSM, AVSM, YSM, who retires today after 38 years of glorious service in the Indian Navy. 

Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, AVSM is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla. Commissioned into the Indian Navy in Jul 1980, the Admiral earned his wings as a helicopter pilot in 1982 and has flown extensively on the Chetak, Kamov 25 and Kamov 28 Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) helicopters. He is a graduate of DSSC, Wellington; College of Naval Warfare, Karanja and has the distinction of serving as Directing Staff in both these Institutions. 

In his career spanning over 35 years, the Admiral has commanded Indian Coast Guard Ship Chandbibi, Missile Vessel Vijaydurg as well as Guided Missile Destroyers Rana and Delhi. He has also had the privilege of being the Fleet Operations Officer of the Western Fleet. Ashore, the Admiral has served as Joint Director Naval Air Staff, Captain Air and Officer-in-Charge Naval Air Station, Kunjali and as a member of the Aircrew Instrument Rating and Categorisation Team (AIRCATS). 

On promotion to flag rank, the Admiral was appointed as Chief of Staff, Eastern Naval Command. His other important flag appointments include Chief of Staff of the Unified Command at Andaman & Nicobar Islands and the Flag Officer Maharashtra and Gujarat Area (FOMAG). 

In the rank of Vice Admiral, he has been the Director General Project Seabird. The Admiral has been commended by the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief and is a recipient of the prestigious Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) awarded by the Hon’ble President of India. 

The Admiral is an enthusiastic golfer and also enjoys cycling, running and swimming. He is also the ‘Grey Eagle’ of the Indian Navy (Senior most Serving Naval Aviator)


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660708654656520192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-November, 2015 12:27 IST
*Chief of the Naval Staff Bangladesh Navy on a Four Day Official Visit to India *

Vice Admiral Muhammad Farid Habib, Chief of the Naval Staff, Bangladesh Navy is on a four day official visit to India from 02-06 November 2015 to review the existing cooperation between both navies and explore future avenues. The Bangladesh Navy Chief was formally received by Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff and accorded a ceremonial Guard of Honour at South Block lawns earlier in the day. Both the Chiefs had discussions on various issues during the day. The visiting dignitary had interactions with DG Coast Guard and senior officials of MoD thereafter. The BN Chief of Naval Staff is also scheduled to visit HQWNC (Mumbai) and Garden Reach Shipyard at Kolkata. 

India-Bangladesh relations are based on historical legacy, culture and geography. India was the first country to recognise Bangladesh as a separate and independent state. India and Bangladesh’s geographical location presents an opportunity to develop mutual economies as well as enhance maritime security. In the last four and half decades, both nations have built a comprehensive framework to promote bilateral cooperation. The signing of ‘Land Boundary Agreement’ during the recent visit of Hon’ble Prime Minister of India to Bangladesh as well as acceptance of maritime boundary delimitation decision by Arbitration tribunal indicates maturity of bilateral relations between both nations. 

The naval cooperation between both navies span a wide spectrum of maritime activities that includes BN’s regular participation in multilateral naval exercise MILAN conducted by Indian Navy at Port Blair, Navy to Navy Staff Talks, cooperation in training as well as port calls by ships to each other’s ports. Regular exchange of naval experts and professionals ranging from young cadets to high-level officials provide opportunities for sharing of experience and best practices. 

Bangladesh Navy has been an active participant in India initiated maritime construct Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) and is scheduled to take over as Chairman of IONS from 2016-2018. Bangladesh Navy is also planning to send a ship as well as high-level delegation during the International Fleet Review in Feb 16 at Visakhapatnam. 

The visit by Vice Admiral Muhammad Farid Habib, Chief of Naval Staff Bangladesh Navy is aimed at consolidating existing naval cooperation as well as exploring new avenues. Areas of cooperation that are proposed to be discussed during the visit of BN Chief of Naval Staff include, option of coordinated patrolling along International Maritime Boundary Line(IMBL), bilateral exercises between both navies, joint surveillance of Exclusive Economic Zone, cooperation in hydrography, exchange of White shipping information, measures to augment Maritime Security in Bay of Bengal, cooperation and collaboration in ship building as well as cooperation in development of Blue Economy.

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan receiving the Chief of the Naval Staff, Bangladesh Navy, Vice Admiral Muhammad Farid Habib, in New Delhi on November 02, 2015.


----------



## topgun047

^ Same uniformes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

topgun047 said:


> ^ Same uniformes



Nope,One is a cost guard uniform & other one is a naval uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

topgun047 said:


> ^ Same uniformes



Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi hands over the wheel of now scrapped INS Vikrant to his Bangladeshi counterpart Sheikh Hasina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi hands over the wheel of now scrapped INS Vikrant to his Bangladeshi counterpart Sheikh Hasina


Any particular reason for handing over a piece of a scrapped Indian warship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

Abingdonboy said:


> Any particular reason for handing over a piece of a scrapped Indian warship?


Due to its role in 1971 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba at the commissioning of Indian Coast Guard Ship ‘Arinjay’, the fifteenth in the series of twenty fast patrol vessels (FPVS), designed and built by M/S Cochin Shipyard Limited, in Kochi on Monday. PTI Photo 







Abingdonboy said:


> Any particular reason for handing over a piece of a scrapped Indian warship?



India will defend Independence of Bangladesh and work together in Bay of Bengal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*INTERNATIONAL FLEET REVIEW - 2016 *

India will be hosting the International Fleet Review from 04 to 08 February 2016 in Vishakhapatnam. Navies of 50 countries are likely to take part in the Review which is being held in India after a gap of 15 years.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

INS Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Penguin

Account Attempt No. 4 said:


> @Penguin Can you have look at this and P-15B's pics and confirm if we are getting 48 SAM's in P-15B.
> Tender for the construction of P-15B model - Google it up (I can't post links)



Model tender:

*1.6.3 01 DECK
SL. DESCRIPTION QTY.NOS
20 DTA-53 2 SET
26 TTL LAUNCHER 2


1.6.4 02 DECK:
SL. DESCRIPTION QTY. NOS*
1 BR. LAUNCH MODULE (8 NOS) 2 SET
2 S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET
11 AK 630 M 4
16 SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET


Can't find the main gun listed. Or any RBU-6000. Otherwise you got 2x2 AK630 guns, 2x2 533mm heavyweight torpedo tubes, 2 VLU for Brahmos/Club (total 16 missiles), 2x2 VLU for Barak 8 (32 missiles)


----------



## Agent_47

Talwar Class Frigate of the Indian Navy fires it's BrahMos Cruise Missile off the front VLS battery

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

Account Attempt No. 4 said:


> How did this happen when we have 3 sets of S.M. LAUNCH MODULE?


I see what you mean but this is how it is written up.

2 S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET
16 SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET

And its seems to have been written up inconsistently (because 2 sets would be neither 16 NOS nor 16 SM launch module.

First line: 1 set of 2 vlu, of 8 cells each = 16 missiles
Second line: 2 sets of 16 [?!] vlu = 16 missiles

I think in the second line 16 SM means 16 cells, whereas in the first line it means VLU
1 set and 2 set can also be read as number 1 set and number 2 set (i.e. 2 sets).

In combination with the cgi's, and how the P15A came out, I'm inclined to go for 2 sets of 2x 8-cell VLU = total 32


----------



## Penguin

Account Attempt No. 4 said:


> I think you have confused the serial nos for the two items as something else.
> 
> 1.6.4 02 DECK:
> SL. DESCRIPTION QTY. NOS
> 1 BR. LAUNCH MODULE (8 NOS) 2 SET
> 2 S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET
> 16 SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-navy-news-discussions.30327/page-275#ixzz3rBxoVUFp


No, I don't think so.

1 BR. LAUNCH MODULE (8 NOS) 2 SET > 2 sets of 1 VLU with 8 Brahmos each = 2 x 8 Brahmos
2 S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET > 1 set of 2 modules with 8 SAM each = 1x 16 SAMs
16 SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET >> Different annotation

I think that 16 SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET = 2 S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET = 16 missile
So, for the ship total is 2x16 = 32 SAM (as it is on the P15A)

I can think of one alternate explanation but first, please explain how you get to 48

Oh, hang on, I think I suddenly see what you mean



> 1.6.4 02 DECK:
> 
> SL. DESCRIPTION QTY. NOS
> 1 BR. LAUNCH MODULE (8 NOS) 2 SET
> * 2* S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET
> 3 STORE DAVITS 6
> 4 IRL 2
> 5 IRL DEFLECTOR 1
> 6 HF TX WHIP ON FUNNEL 2
> 7 HF TX WHIP ON HANGAR TOP 1
> 8 HF TX WHIP ON GUNNERY DECK 2
> 9 HF RX (P&S)/UHF TRANS RX 4
> 10 HORIZONTAL ROLL BAR 2
> 11 AK 630 M 4
> 12 KH. MOD-2 LR- MR (P&S) 2
> 13 KH. BLAST DEFLECTOR 2
> 14 SALUTING GUN 2
> 15 HATCH ON HANGAR TOP 3
> * 16* SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET
> 17 TV CAMERA ON HANGAR TOP 2
> 18 LIFE RAFT 20
> 19 MAREECH 2
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-navy-news-discussions.30327/page-275#ixzz3rC08hbwS


So then you end up with:

S.M. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 1 SET
SM. LAUNCH MODULE (16 NOS) 2 SET

and then you may actually have 3 'sets'.

If a set is always 16 missiles = 2 VLU then the logical consequence is 3x16=48 Barak-8.

An explanation that could reconcile 3 sets and 32 missile would be that there are 2 deck penetrations at the front (2x single 8-cell VLU) and only 1 in the rear (1x single 16-cell VLU) i.e. that there was some rearrangement of the rear cell locations.

What I wonder is this: if you double the rear Barak-8 load from 2x8 to 4x8, why not also double the front load? Available space / space constraints appear the same.








Scaled model of P15A displayed by Indian shipyard atg IDEX2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Penguin said:


> What I wonder is this: if you double the rear Barak-8 load from 2x8 to 4x8, why not also double the front load? *Available space / space constraints appear the same*.


its kind of possible...


----------



## Agent_47

Interesting 


> The ‘*Tsirkon*’ hypersonic missile is one of today’s most secret designs of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation. According to Dmitri Kornev, executive editor of the specialized web portal MilitaryRussia, ‘Tsirkon’ is a multi-service missile unit with a hypersonic missile. There has been unconfirmed speculation that the BrahMos-II anti-ship missile was the export version of the ‘Tsirkon.’ All tactical specifications of the missile are classified, but the ‘Tsirkon’ can likely reach a velocity of no less than 4.5 Mach. According to sources, the missile was ready for testing in 2015 but, based on client requirements, the prototype is likely to be tested by August 2016.


Largest missile cruiser to hold hypersonic missiles | Russia & India Report



> In the coming years hypersonic ‘Tsirkon’ anti-ship missile for the Russian Navy is expected to be developed, on its basis Russia and India will jointly develop hypersonic version of BrahMos cruise missile. A similar complex is being developed for Russian Air Force. The air force version of the missile would have speed 10 times faster than sound.
> Hypersonic rivalry goes on - News - Politics - Russian Radio



Any more info?
@Abingdonboy @Penguin @sancho


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Largest missile cruiser to hold hypersonic missiles | Russia & India Report
> 
> 
> 
> Any more info?
> @Abingdonboy @Penguin @sancho


Can't help there


----------



## Odysseus

IN's P8I armed with Harpoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

14-November-2015 19:08 IST
Shipwright School Commissioned as INS Vishwakarma Shipwright School, a premier technical establishment and alma-mater for Naval Architect Officers, Shipwright Officers and Shipwright Sailors of the Indian Navy, was commissioned as Indian Naval Ship Vishwakarma by Admiral RK Dhowan, PVSM, AVSM, YSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff, at a formal ceremony held today, 14 November 15 at Visakhapatnam. Vice Admiral Satish Soni, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command, Vice Admiral Sunil Lanba, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, senior naval officers and dignitaries from the local administration were present on the occasion. 

The event commenced with an impressive parade which was reviewed by the Chief of Naval Staff. Thereafter, Commodore Ajay Ghule, Commanding Officer (Designate) read out the Commissioning Warrant. The ceremony was solemnised by recitation of an invocation in Sanskrit. 

Smt Payal Soni, wife of Vice Admiral Satish Soni, unveiled the Commissioning Plaque and named the training establishment as ‘INS Vishwakarma’. This was followed by hoisting of the Naval Ensign and playing of the National Anthem, in accordance with the time honoured customs and traditions of the Indian Navy. 

While addressing the gathering Admiral Dhowan emphasised that the commissioning of INS Vishwakarma would enhance the Navy’s in-house design and maintenance capabilities. This would go a long way in transforming the Indian Navy to a designer’s and builder’s Navy in keeping with the “Make in India” vision. The Admiral also highlighted Navy’s commitment and resolve for Make in India’. He stated that today, *the Indian Navy has technologically advanced warships, which have been designed in house by the Navy’s own Warship Design Organisation and constructed by several Indian shipyards.* He further added that commissioning of INS Vishwakarma would enhance professionalism of young officers and sailors who would train here to become warship designers and hull maintenance technicians of the future. He also lauded the functioning of training establishments under the Southern Naval Command and the impetus Navy lays on training of its personnel. The administrative support provided by the Eastern Naval Command to the training establishment also came in for appreciation. The Admiral also emphasised that quality professional training is the bedrock on which our warships, submarines and aircraft are able to effectively carry out their onerous tasks. The Admiral also exhorted the officers and sailors, who would be passing-out from the portals of INS Vishwakarma to strive for excellence in their professional fields and take the Navy to even greater heights.


The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan and Smt. Payal Soni unveiling the Commissioning Plaque of INS Vishwakarma, at Visakhapatnam on November 14, 2015.










The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar presented the National Award to the Secretary Dept. of Defence RD and Director General of DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher, at Visakhapatnam on November 14, 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-November, 2015 14:36 IST 

*Rear Admiral Sanjay Jasjit Singh Assumes Charge as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Communication Space and Network Centric Operation) *

Rear Admiral Sanjay Jasjit Singh has assumed charge as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Communication Space and Network Centric Operation) on promotion to the rank of Rear Admiral on 19 November 2015. The post was created in 2013 to accord focus to the Indian Navy’s drive towards networked operations and utilisation of space-based assets. 

He is the second officer to hold the post and takes over from Rear Admiral Kishan K Pandey who has moved as the Flag Officer Fleet Review, in charge of planning for the forthcoming prestigious International Fleet Review to be hosted by the Indian Navy at Visakhapatnam in February 2016. 

Rear Admiral Sanjay Jasjit Singh is a third-generation armed forces officer. An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla, he always excelled during training. Adjudged as the Best Naval Cadet at NDA, he was awarded the Binoculars as the Best Sea Cadet and the coveted Sword of Honour as a Midshipman. Commissioned on 01 July 1986, the officer is a specialist in Navigation and Direction course, which he topped, in 1992. He also underwent the Advanced Command and Staff Course at UK, in 2000, where he was the Best Overseas Student amongst Army, Navy and Air-Force officers from 47 countries. He has also undergone the Naval Higher Command Course at Naval War College, Mumbai, and the National Security Strategy Course at the National Defence College, Delhi. 

He has held a range of command, training and staff appointments, and has served on most classes of ships of the Indian Navy. His sea command appointments include command of the ASW and UAV-control frigate INS Taragiri, where he was awarded the Nao Sena Medal for his high performance, and the multi-role frigate INS Trishul. His training appointments include officer-in-charge of the Local Work Up Team, responsible for Operational Sea Training of ships, and the Navigation Direction School, his alma mater. In his staff appointments, he has served as the Joint Director of Personnel, Indian Naval Attaché at Iran, Principal Director of Naval Operations and, till recently, the Principal Director Strategy, Concepts and Transformation, wherein he was responsible for drafting the revised Indian Maritime Security Strategy and the Strategic Guidance to Transformation, both of which were released recently. 

A keen swimmer and avid reader, he has written regularly on defence and strategic issues. He was earlier the lead drafter for the Indian Navy’s Maritime Doctrine, for which he was awarded Commendation by the Chief of the Naval Staff. He has completed several post graduate study programmes, including MA (History) and MPHIL (Arts) from Mumbai University, MA (Defence Studies) from Kings College, London, and MSc and MHIL (Defence and Strategic Studies) from Madras University. He is married to Zarine Lord Singh, a former leading fashion model and successful home-maker, who comes from a family of acclaimed musicians. The couple have two children.


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665118061305851904Retired Bear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## Mamsalaphala

RPK said:


>



Interesting build up. 

Indo US objectives seems to have some common purpose for now. 

I am guessing the Tech. transfer for EM Catapult will take place faster than expected.


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Helping Hand said:


> Hey, that cover is from 1989.



oops my bad


----------



## Mamsalaphala



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Helping Hand said:


> This is the full article. It may be of interest to some. This article was the cover story of Time magazine's Asia edition. The international or the US edition did not mention "Super India", but had more or less the same article in that issue, but they did not have that cover page.
> 
> 
> Monday, Apr. 03, 1989
> *India The Awakening of An Asian Power*
> By Ross H. Munro
> 
> 
> Taking off from an air base five miles from the Taj Mahal at Agra, a fleet of Soviet-built Il-76 jet transports streaked southward across the subcontinent and then out over the Indian Ocean. When the planes landed four hours later on one of the 1,200 coral atolls that make up the Republic of Maldives, hundreds of elite Indian troops charged out onto the tarmac, rifles at the ready. But the mere sight of the Indian planes had struck panic among a band of mercenaries trying to bring off a coup d'etat against the government of President Maumoon Abdul Gayoom, and they quickly fled in boats. Three days later, commandos from an Indian frigate forced the high-seas surrender of the mercenaries.
> 
> India's swift suppression of the pocket coup in the Maldives last November attracted only mild notice in much of the world. Not so with India's increasingly nervous neighbors: for them, the operation was but the latest indicator that the sleepy giant of the subcontinent is determinedly transforming itself into a regional superpower. India's new stature has profound implications for the strategic and diplomatic balance of the area and raises a host of foreign policy challenges for the U.S.
> 
> India is fast emerging as a global military power. New Delhi's defense budget has doubled in real terms during the '80s and has in fact outstripped the government's ability to fund it. The 1989-90 budget, unveiled earlier this month, froze defense spending at $8.5 billion, though some estimate the actual figure to be as high as $11 billion. Indian scientists and engineers are immersed in nuclear weapons and ballistic missile programs. The 1,362,000- strong armed forces, the fourth largest in the world (after the Soviet Union, with 5,096,000 troops; China, with 3.2 million; and the U.S., with 2,163,200), are raising four additional army divisions to boost combat strength by 80,000. In the southern state of Karnataka, a superport is developing to service submarines, surface vessels, including a planned 30,000- ton aircraft carrier, and long-range reconnaissance aircraft capable of patrolling as far away as Africa and Australia.
> 
> Since 1986 India has ranked as the world's largest arms importer: in 1987 it purchased weaponry from abroad valued at $5.2 billion, more than Iraq and Iran combined and twelve times more than Pakistan. Largely to gain the foreign exchange needed to pay its military imports bill, India is preparing to enter the world arms bazaar as an exporter.
> 
> As India's military muscle has grown, so has its willingness to employ force in disputes with other nations. In 1984 Indian troops occupied the no- man's-land of Kashmir's 20,000-ft.-high Siachen Glacier, where at least 100 Indian soldiers have since died every year. By the summer of 1985, for the first time since the 1960s, Indian jawans penetrated into unoccupied and disputed territory along the China-India border, provoking what Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi later called an "eyeball-to-eyeball" confrontation with China.
> 
> In July 1987 Sri Lanka bowed to pressure from New Delhi and allowed Indian forces to occupy the north and east of the island. Some 80,000 soldiers remain deployed there, trying with limited success to suppress Tamil separatist guerrillas who, ironically, were initially encouraged, armed and trained by India.
> 
> But it was the Maldives strike that best illustrated India's proclivity to take on the role of regional policeman. If the affair provoked unease among India's neighbors -- Pakistan accused New Delhi of having stage-managed the coup attempt -- it garnered approval in more distant quarters. Ronald Reagan, then in the White House, congratulated New Delhi for a "valuable contribution to regional stability."
> 
> The aborted coup reinforced the view of a number of key officials in Washington that the U.S. -- and other nations -- must come to terms with India's growing military and political clout in South Asia and the Indian Ocean. Said Richard Armitage, then the U.S. Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Affairs: "It doesn't make sense for the U.S. not to have a congenial relationship with the largest democracy and the dominant military power in the subcontinent -- and with a country that will clearly take its place on the world stage in the 21st century."
> 
> But the question remains: What does India intend to do with all that power? Ever since the India-Pakistan war of 1971, which led to the breakup of Pakistan and the transformation of East Pakistan into independent Bangladesh, New Delhi officially maintains that its arms buildup is needed to remain strong against Pakistan. The two nations have been at war three times since India gained its independence in 1947. Most analysts agree, however, that India has pulled well ahead of its archfoe: its modern combat aircraft, for example, now outnumber Pakistan's by as many as 5 to 1. China is sometimes invoked by Indian officials as the "real threat." But most analysts note that apart from maintaining its close ties with Pakistan, Beijing has taken no military or diplomatic action since the 1970s that could be construed as ! threatening by New Delhi.
> 
> India's growing military machine, meanwhile, has gained the uneasy attention of its neighbors along the rim of the Indian Ocean, like Australia and Indonesia. India's lease of a nuclear-powered Soviet submarine and its acquisition of Soviet-built long-range reconnaissance planes have raised anxiety in the Australian Parliament. In Jakarta an army colonel describes his government as "concerned" about India's longer-term intentions. For that reason, he explains, Indonesia is planning to build a large naval base on Sumatra to gain quick access to the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> Rajiv Gandhi has presided over much of the expanded military-spending program since he became Prime Minister in 1984. But he claimed in an interview with TIME late last year that India had no desire to dominate its neighbors: "We don't think in terms of dominance, we don't think in terms of spheres of influence. The right direction was what Gandhiji, Mahatma Gandhi, gave us. I see India today as being one of the prime movers toward a nonviolent, nonnuclear world."
> 
> Most Western analysts doubt that New Delhi has developed the capacity -- or the inclination -- to launch a sustained military action outside its immediate neighborhood. Today the territory that India most covets is purely psychological. Says a West European diplomat in New Delhi: "More than anything else, India wants to be taken seriously. It wants to be viewed as a world power. That is an end in itself."
> 
> Indians have long taken umbrage over China's standing in the international community, which includes membership in the nuclear club and a permanent seat on the United Nations Security Council. Asks A.P. Venkateswaran, a former Foreign Secretary: "Why is China's power -- its huge army and its intercontinental ballistic missiles -- considered absolutely acceptable while India's is not? There's no reason why India should not have military power commensurate with its size, as China does."
> 
> Also fueling India's wider ambitions is the desire to alter the common perception, particularly in the West, that it remains a backward nation mired in superstition and squalor. In fact, alongside the impoverished land of beggars and cardboard shacks there has risen a high-tech, postindustrial state led by an army of self-confident and efficient engineers, scientists and military officers. In the southern city of Bangalore, the two exist side by side: women collect tree branches for firewood, while a short distance away, some of India's brightest technicians hunch over an IBM 3090 mainframe computer to design cross sections for the light combat aircraft. The aim of the LCA project is to develop India's own fighter aircraft at a low cost and, potentially, to export the plane to other countries.
> 
> The U.S. is deeply involved in the program. General Electric has sold eleven F404 engines to power LCA prototypes, and Allied Signal, Litton and Honeywell are among the front runners in the bid to provide flight control and other sophisticated systems. Reflecting Washington's desire to forge closer ties with India, the U.S. Air Force will provide training, consulting and testing facilities for the LCA. Washington hopes the agreement will render India less dependent on the Soviet Union; New Delhi still relies on Moscow for many of its weapons imports and most of its co-production deals. Says a Pentagon official: "U.S. policy is to help India become self-sufficient in defense technology."
> 
> India is considerably less open about its capability to build nuclear bombs, though many analysts believe the country has atomic components on the shelf. One official close to the Prime Minister claims that India can produce a nuclear bomb "overnight," though Gandhi said in 1986 that it would take "maybe longer than . . . a few weeks" for India to deploy A-weapons. In February 1988 India successfully tested the Prithvi, a 150-mile-range ballistic missile that can carry a payload of 2,000 lbs., more than enough for a nuclear warhead.
> 
> Despite India's pacifist roots in the teachings of Mahatma Gandhi, Indians crying "Ban the bomb!" are a minority. "If you are living in a world of nuclear powers, then you must have it ((the bomb))," says Krishnaswamy Subrahmanyam, leader of the pronuke lobby.
> 
> The diplomatic stakes are high for the U.S., which finds itself caught in a three-way tug-of-war between two allies who distrust each other. New Delhi still resents the pro-Pakistan "tilt" that has marked U.S. policy since the 1971 war. U.S. military aid to Pakistan is cited by Indians as the main reason why they embarked on their own buildup.
> 
> In the U.S., meanwhile, policymakers are divided on the proper response to India's arms buildup. Says the University of Illinois's Stephen P. Cohen, a leading U.S. scholar on South Asian security issues: "A strong India could act as a regional stabilizer, and this would be in the U.S. interest. But an India that is a regional bully threatening China or Pakistan would not be in American interests." Until India makes its long-term intentions clear, the U.S. and other countries are likely to continue to prepare for either possibility.


And then came the "lost decade" which was more like mid 1990s-late 00s. Only now is that promise being fulfilled in a meaningful way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

In a video about sailing ships you just catch a glimpse of INS Vikrant at the end


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

*Indian Navy Just Won Tons Of Trophies From The Prime Minister, All For Innovative Indian Jugaad*
By TNN 
Posted on December 6, 2015


From in-house modification to increase the speed of a sub-sonic missile to a supersonic level to ingenious repair of a submarine's exhaust system to ensure it could stay underwater for a longer period, several personnel have been awarded "innovation trophies" in the Navy. 







Wikimedia

Prime Minister Narendra Modi awarded the best innovation trophy to the crew of *INS Sindhudhwaj*, a Russian-origin Kilo-class submarine, for ensuring "an uninterrupted dived operation" during a patrol after they ingeniously repaired the vessel's exhaust system under challenging conditions. The award, presented on the occasion of Navy Day on Friday night, was received by the submarine commanding officer Nandkumar Das. 

The best trophy for a shore establishment, in turn, went to the Navy's missile preparation facility *INS Tunir *for modifying an old surface-to-surface missile, which was originally designed for sub-sonic flight, to fly at a supersonic flight. The award was received by the facility's commanding officer, Commodore P K Singh. 

"Around 135 entries for significant innovations in operations and maintenance domains were received for the newly-instituted awards, which are in line with the government's directive to promote and facilitate innovations by the youth of the nation," said an officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Perpendicular

45 Radar stations made operational along the coastline.


----------



## Bad Guy

*GRSE launches fifth ship of Indian Navy's LCU MK IV project*




_LCU L-55 is the fifth vessel in the series of eight Landing Craft Utility Ships being designed and built by GRSE for the Indian Navy._

NEW DELHI: The fifth ship of Indian Navy's LCU MK IV project, was launched on Monday at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE) in Kolkata.
LCU L-55 is the fifth vessel in the series of eight Landing Craft Utility Ships being designed and built by GRSE for the Indian Navy.
The chief guest, Vice Admiral AV Subhedar, AVSM, VSM, Chief of Material, Chairman & Managing Director GRSE were present on the occasion.




Vice Admiral AV Subhedar asserted that the Indian Navy has been supporting the drive for indigenous construction of warships leading to advancement of our shipbuilding industry and acknowledged the role of GRSE as a reliable partner in pursuing the national goal of 'Make in India'.




He further stated that Indian Navy is eagerly looking forward towards induction of LCU-MKIV class of ships, which would be based at Port Blair.




The ship can be deployed for multirole activities like beaching operations, humanitarian and disaster relief operations and evacuation from distant islands.




The first ship of the class 'LCU-L51' was launched on March 12, 2014 and is presently undergoing trials at GRSE. The vessel is likely to be delivered shortly to Indian Navy.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Aminroop said:


> The best trophy for a shore establishment, in turn, went to the Navy's missile preparation facility *INS Tunir for modifying an old surface-to-surface missile, which was originally designed for sub-sonic flight, to fly at a supersonic flight*. The award was received by the facility's commanding officer, Commodore P K Singh.


Now that's something really interesting,isn't it!! @Abingdonboy buddy,any guess about the missile type??My guess is that they have managed to make a sub-sonic Stynx SS-N-2 missile into a supersonic one.But the real question remains that how on earth can sub-sonic missile be converted into a supersonic one without any radical change to it's aerodynamics!!


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


>


How did you get pink??? Shocked!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

Four more MIG 29k coming this month

Meanwhile Polish Mig 29


----------



## kaykay

Perpendicular said:


> Four more MIG 29k coming this month


Yes and 2 already came last week. We'll have a fleet of 39 Mig-29Ks by next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter, left, shakes hands with Indian Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar as they tour the USS Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Atlantic Ocean, Dec. 10, 2015. DoD photo by Air Force Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz 







U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter and Indian Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar board an MV-22 Osprey to visit the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Atlantic Ocean, Dec. 10, 2015. DoD photo by Air Force Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz 






Indian Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar arrives on the USS Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Atlantic Ocean, Dec. 10, 2015. U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter and Parrikar toured the aircraft carrier after the two leaders met at the Pentagon to discuss matters of mutual interest. DoD photo by Air Force Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz





U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter, center right, and Indian Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar observe flight operations during a tour of the USS Dwight D. Eisenhower in the Atlantic Ocean, Dec. 10, 2015. DoD photo by Air Force Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi inspecting the Guard of Honour at the ceremonial welcome, at Kochi, in Kerala on December 15, 2015. The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan are also seen.
















The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the INS Vikramaditya, on December 15, 2015. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral R.K. Dhowan is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting the Defence men aboard INS Vikramaditya, on December 15, 2015.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi in a group photograph at the INS Vikramaditya, on December 15, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Perpendicular

Old but gold
Marcos from Dornier to Viraat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aminroop said:


> How did you get pink??? Shocked!!!



Explained in What Are You Listening to Right Now - Round 2 | Page 385

I got into a tangle with some Chinese member about bullet train

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Explained in What Are You Listening to Right Now - Round 2 | Page 385
> 
> I got into a tangle with some Chinese member about bullet train


Good to see u back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


>



That was awesome when the camera panned around to capture the firepower present!

Are there any vids out there of what he was describing (to happen later)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

Abingdonboy said:


>



Manohar Parrikar is the WORST speaker in the history of Indian politicians  

Maybe he should stick to replying in marathi or Konkani.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681095526360612864


----------



## kalibr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

News piece on the advancement of the Scorpene program that I did not see mentioned :
‘Scorpene P75 programme progressing well’ | Business Line

Short recap of DCNS' profile and ties with India by its managing director for the country mostly
but one interesting bit when he says that he feels confident to vouch for the dates given by the
Mazagon shipyard for induction of the first P75 and for 9 months intervals afterwards.
He also reveals something that will spark inflamed convos ; had the training been done in France
for the initial workers, where a live production line already existed instead of waiting for the local
one to be built, the delay the program has known would not have occurred or been shortened.

And good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

*SELFIE........................*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> *SELFIE........................*




LMAO, that's what I call a selfie stick!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Water Car Engineer said:


> LMAO, that's what I call a selfie stick!



More like a D1ck than a Stick. But seriously speaking; this is a camera mounted to monitor the anchor cable or moorings when the ship is at anchor or moored to a buoy. can also be used to monitor other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Hi some questions 
1.What is the status of Pipavav NOPV class ships? 
2.Can the 76mm SRGMs of P15A class be replaced by 127mm guns during refit ? I am not asking if it will be done, just asking if it is possible ? 

Thanks


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Hi some questions 
1.What is the status of Pipavav NOPV class ships? 
2.Can the 76mm SRGMs of P15A class be replaced by 127mm guns during refit ? I am not asking if it will be done, just asking if it is possible ? 

Thanks


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ankit Kumar said:


> Hi some questions
> 1.What is the status of Pipavav NOPV class ships?
> 2.Can the 76mm SRGMs of P15A class be replaced by 127mm guns during refit ? I am not asking if it will be done, just asking if it is possible ?
> 
> Thanks




1. I have not really followed the program.
2. I think that's the plan at it's refit.

Navy Chief reviews INS Vikrant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> 1. I have not really followed the program.
> 2. I think that's the plan at it's refit.
> 
> Navy Chief reviews INS Vikrant


I was just going to post these pictures 

I heard about this review a few days ago, I didn't think they would actually publish any pictures of it. Apparently everything is looking good for the 2017-18 commencement of sea trails timeframe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Water Car Engineer said:


> 1. I have not really followed the program.
> 2. I think that's the plan at it's refit.
> 
> Navy Chief reviews INS Vikrant



Any update on sea trails of INS Kalavari? And what about its torpedoes?


----------



## samlove



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

6 month old photo 

Credit: Livefist/shiv aroor


----------



## kaykay

ni8mare said:


>


Damn man. Look at it. Its our corvette, looking almost like destroyers. lol



Ankit Kumar said:


> Hi some questions
> 1.What is the status of Pipavav NOPV class ships?
> 2.Can the 76mm SRGMs of P15A class be replaced by 127mm guns during refit ? I am not asking if it will be done, just asking if it is possible ?
> 
> Thanks


1. Delayed by 5-6 months and 1st NOPV will be inducted in late 2016 only.
2. Yes they can be. Not sure if Navy will go for though.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

kaykay said:


> Damn man. Look at it. Its our corvette, looking almost like destroyers. lol



But armed lighter than a multirole corvette. 



kaykay said:


> 1. Delayed by 5-6 months and 1st NOPV will be inducted in late 2016 only.
> 2. Yes they can be. Not sure if Navy will go for though.



And they want to manufacture and build Frigates , LPDs and SSNs :3


----------



## kaykay

Ankit Kumar said:


> But armed lighter than a multirole corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> And they want to manufacture and build Frigates , LPDs and SSNs :3


Well Kamortas are equipped with heavyweight torpedoes( a rare in corvettes) while for AShm role it can use different versions of Klub cruise missiles from torpedo tubes( against both surface ships and submarines though antisubmarine is priority given its ASW warship). So It matches top notch destroyers(say Kolkata class) in ASW role while still can play a light frigate in anti-shipping mission of required.
Yes man delays are unfortunate but still better than PSUs.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

kaykay said:


> Well Kamortas are equipped with heavyweight torpedoes( a rare in corvettes) while for AShm role it can use different versions of Klub cruise missiles from torpedo tubes( against both surface ships and submarines though antisubmarine is priority given its ASW warship). So It matches top notch destroyers(say Kolkata class) in ASW role while still can play a light frigate in anti-shipping mission of required.
> Yes man delays are unfortunate but still better than PSUs.



I see SAAR 5 and then this, we are wasting a lot of space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@Capt.Popeye

Sir do the HAL Dhruv delivered to Indian Navy, are configured to carry out ASW operations? I mean , we know that they can fire Torpedoes. But are they at present integrated with such ASW system? Because Navy always lists it as a SAR/ Utility platform.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Ankit Kumar said:


> @Capt.Popeye
> 
> Sir do the HAL Dhruv delivered to Indian Navy, are configured to carry out ASW operations? I mean , we know that they can fire Torpedoes. But are they at present integrated with such ASW system? Because Navy always lists it as a SAR/ Utility platform.



To start with; the Dhruvs in their present configuration have no organic ASW sensors, unlike the Seakings which have Dunking Sonars. Thus the Seakings have the ability to search sub-surface threats independently as well as network into the ASW Sensor Suite of the Mother Ship(s). Thus the ASW Sensor network increases manifold in both Search Area as well as monitor locations. This helps to pin-point the target. In case of the Dhruv, it will depend on the Mother Ship(s) to locate the target and then will be directed to get into an attack position. The ability of Helos in the Dhruv category (such as Dauphin/Z-9) is thus quite restricted. Not much can be done to beef-up their capabilities, one needs a larger airborne platform to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Its time to bid farewell to another Veteran of the Indian Navy; which has done her share of yeoman service. INS Viraat is on her 'sunset cruise'

Read on:
*The INS Viraat Has Begun Its Final Journey*
All India | Written by Vishnu Som | Updated: January 20, 2016 19:24 IST






The Viraat has set sail with 6 Sea Harriers, 4 Chetak and 6 Sea King helicopters onboard.

MUMBAI: After nearly 60 years of sailing across the oceans, the Indian Navy's warhorse aircraft carrier, the INS Viraat, is now making her last operational deployment before she is decommissioned or retired later this year.

With more than 1, 200 officers and sailors onboard, the Viraat, which entered service on May 12, 1987, set sail on Monday from Mumbai to Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh, where she will participate early next month in the Navy's massive International Fleet Review (IFR). More than 100 ships from 50 navies from around the world will be at anchorage at Vizag where they will be reviewed at sea by President Pranab Mukherjee and the Prime Minister. IFR 2016 is a key outreach programme of the Indian Navy meant to showcase India's growing importance as a key maritime player in the Indian Ocean region.





With more than 1, 200 officers and sailors on-board, the Viraat, entered service on May 12, 1987.


Prior to being commissioned into the Indian Navy, the aircraft carrier had served as the HMS Hermes with the Royal Navy and went on to serve with distinction in the 1982 Falklands Islands War against Argentina.

The INS Viraat is headed to Vishakapatnam with her full complement of six Sea Harrier fighter jets, Chetak and Sea King anti-submarine warfare helicopters.





More than 100 ships from 50 navies from around the world will be at anchorage at Vizag.

Over the last few years, the Sea Harriers have been incredibly difficult to operate because of the lack of availability of spare parts from the UK. Along with the Sea Harrier, the Navy is operating 6 Sea King anti-submarine warfare choppers onboard the Viraat. Less than 10 Sea King choppers, which were first acquired by India in 1969, are thought to remain operational with the Indian Navy. The Navy has selected the US built Sikorsky S-70B as its Sea King replacement, but the initial contract for 16 of the choppers is yet to be finalised. For now, the Sea Kings are expected to soldier on.





The INS Viraat is headed to Vishakapatnam with her full complement of fighter jets and helicopters.

In total, there are 6 Sea Harriers, 4 Chetak and 6 Sea King helicopters onboard - the largest complement of aircraft the Viraat has embarked in years.

INS Viraat is scheduled to arrive in Visakhapatnam by February 4 before she returns to Mumbai for the final time. Last year, the Defence Ministry had written to various coastal states asking them to pay just Rs. 1 if they were keen on acquiring the carrier to convert it into a floating museum. The cost would be at least Rs. 300 crores in addition to which there would be sizeable annual maintenance expenditure.





INS Viraat is scheduled to arrive in Visakhapatnam by February 4 before she returns to Mumbai for the final time.

India's first aircraft carrier, the iconic INS Vikrant, was taken to the ship breakers in November 2014 after being preserved as a museum in Cuffe Parade, Mumbai between 1997 and 2012. Ultimately, no private buyer was willing to acquire the Vikrant which was sold through an online auction for 60 crores to a Darukhana ship-breaker.

It's unclear if INS Viraat will face the same inglorious fate as India's first aircraft carrier.
*Story First Published:* January 20, 2016 19:24 IST

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Capt.Popeye said:


> To start with; the Dhruvs in their present configuration have no organic ASW sensors, unlike the Seakings which have Dunking Sonars. Thus the Seakings have the ability to search sub-surface threats independently as well as network into the ASW Sensor Suite of the Mother Ship(s). Thus the ASW Sensor network increases manifold in both Search Area as well as monitor locations. This helps to pin-point the target. In case of the Dhruv, it will depend on the Mother Ship(s) to locate the target and then will be directed to get into an attack position. The ability of Helos in the Dhruv category (such as Dauphin/Z-9) is thus quite restricted. Not much can be done to beef-up their capabilities, one needs a larger airborne platform to do that.



Yes sir.Thats very true. But Z9 of PN is listed as ASW helicopter , but IN lists Dhruv as SAR only. But Dhruv has had conducted Tropedo firings in past, so can we assume that if in case of extreme emergency , like the Seakings are retired without replace , then they can be configured for this role?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Ankit Kumar said:


> Yes sir.Thats very true. But Z9 of PN is listed as ASW helicopter , but IN lists Dhruv as SAR only. But Dhruv has had conducted Tropedo firings in past, so can we assume that if in case of extreme emergency , like the Seakings are retired without replace , then they can be configured for this role?



As of now, the Dhruvs have MATCH capability which allows them to launch Torpedos (just as even the Chetaks can) But no Sub-hunting/locating Sonars. 
IN already has Ka-25/28 ASW Helos with Dunking Sonars apart from Seakings. Lighter Helos cannot carry much in the way of Sonar Payloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Capt.Popeye said:


> Its time to bid farewell to another Veteran of the Indian Navy; which has done her share of yeoman service. INS Viraat is on her 'sunset cruise'
> 
> Read on:
> *The INS Viraat Has Begun Its Final Journey*
> All India | Written by Vishnu Som | Updated: January 20, 2016 19:24 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Viraat has set sail with 6 Sea Harriers, 4 Chetak and 6 Sea King helicopters onboard.
> 
> MUMBAI: After nearly 60 years of sailing across the oceans, the Indian Navy's warhorse aircraft carrier, the INS Viraat, is now making her last operational deployment before she is decommissioned or retired later this year.
> 
> With more than 1, 200 officers and sailors onboard, the Viraat, which entered service on May 12, 1987, set sail on Monday from Mumbai to Visakhapatnam in Andhra Pradesh, where she will participate early next month in the Navy's massive International Fleet Review (IFR). More than 100 ships from 50 navies from around the world will be at anchorage at Vizag where they will be reviewed at sea by President Pranab Mukherjee and the Prime Minister. IFR 2016 is a key outreach programme of the Indian Navy meant to showcase India's growing importance as a key maritime player in the Indian Ocean region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With more than 1, 200 officers and sailors on-board, the Viraat, entered service on May 12, 1987.
> 
> 
> Prior to being commissioned into the Indian Navy, the aircraft carrier had served as the HMS Hermes with the Royal Navy and went on to serve with distinction in the 1982 Falklands Islands War against Argentina.
> 
> The INS Viraat is headed to Vishakapatnam with her full complement of six Sea Harrier fighter jets, Chetak and Sea King anti-submarine warfare helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 100 ships from 50 navies from around the world will be at anchorage at Vizag.
> 
> Over the last few years, the Sea Harriers have been incredibly difficult to operate because of the lack of availability of spare parts from the UK. Along with the Sea Harrier, the Navy is operating 6 Sea King anti-submarine warfare choppers onboard the Viraat. Less than 10 Sea King choppers, which were first acquired by India in 1969, are thought to remain operational with the Indian Navy. The Navy has selected the US built Sikorsky S-70B as its Sea King replacement, but the initial contract for 16 of the choppers is yet to be finalised. For now, the Sea Kings are expected to soldier on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The INS Viraat is headed to Vishakapatnam with her full complement of fighter jets and helicopters.
> 
> In total, there are 6 Sea Harriers, 4 Chetak and 6 Sea King helicopters onboard - the largest complement of aircraft the Viraat has embarked in years.
> 
> INS Viraat is scheduled to arrive in Visakhapatnam by February 4 before she returns to Mumbai for the final time. Last year, the Defence Ministry had written to various coastal states asking them to pay just Rs. 1 if they were keen on acquiring the carrier to convert it into a floating museum. The cost would be at least Rs. 300 crores in addition to which there would be sizeable annual maintenance expenditure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Viraat is scheduled to arrive in Visakhapatnam by February 4 before she returns to Mumbai for the final time.
> 
> India's first aircraft carrier, the iconic INS Vikrant, was taken to the ship breakers in November 2014 after being preserved as a museum in Cuffe Parade, Mumbai between 1997 and 2012. Ultimately, no private buyer was willing to acquire the Vikrant which was sold through an online auction for 60 crores to a Darukhana ship-breaker.
> 
> It's unclear if INS Viraat will face the same inglorious fate as India's first aircraft carrier.
> *Story First Published:* January 20, 2016 19:24 IST


She served us well. Farewell to the lady and all the best for her last deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spot the difference (pre and post refit):


Pre:


























Post:























@Penguin @Vauban @PARIKRAMA @Koovie @Levina @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

As long as you tagged me Abingdon my friend, can I unload homework on you?

- How much reserve or untapped power is there onboard the Vikra today?

I trust you see why I'd ask? Compare what you find with this number :

_23 017 HP ..._
​... required to produce the 1 205 BTU that a C 13-3 catapult needs to launch a Rafale off the CDG!

If it fits within your findings ...  ...

Heck, why not? Tay.

P.S. Incredible imagoes these Alouettes escorting the Viraat home for keeps!
We still use ours and they are our oldest material in the Royale and AdlA!
Of course, since our present and near future look like this :
they'll be going sooner than later.
That means you guys will be taking them for the last leg of their brilliant service?
As Pakistan did with the Mirage III, please make us as proud of your legacy use as
we are to have made you proper tools. Ease the legend into retirement / Hall of Fame?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

After pic 1: Elta STGR for Barak 1 atop stand alone mast
After pic 2: box added to island rear superstructure to house, above where the gap is in the double row of rafts, for Barak 1 VLS (probably 3x8)
After pic 3: same, see atop rear bridge
After pic 4: are those 2 pairs of AK630 in the rear flight deck sponsons?

Satcom gear previously occupying these positions moved to island positions behind stack.

These selfdefence items from decommissioned Godavari class? (Viraat appears to retain e.g. her Elta STGR)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@Capt.Popeye and @Penguin

Dear, I was just surfing the net about Russian nuclear Ice breakers and research ships , when I came across this.

http://www.marineinsight.com/shipping-news/india-to-acquire-polar-research-vessel/

Some more Google , helped me to locate the same source in a Wikipedia page , List of Ice Breakers , which said India will acquire something like this by 2017.

Your insights please. Also, will it be operated by Navy/ Coast Guard or an independent government organisation?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Spot the difference (pre and post refit):
> 
> 
> Pre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Penguin @Vauban @PARIKRAMA @Koovie @Levina @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Water Car Engineer @nair @MilSpec



Seems the post pics all indicate with naked eye
1. Lot more antennas could be satcom and perhaps some antennas for Barak 1s
2. Couple of CIWS AK 630 
3. The brick box items seems to be the VLS cell so Barak 1s

Interestingly i like an older pic of Vikramaditya Don know if its posted or not






The row of Mig29Ks and some crew on deck makes one realise how big is the whole Ship. The 29s in background looks so small like the size of couple of Men in front of the lens. And we know in reality 29s are pretty big when compared to a normal human size. This pic i like bcz it displays so many different emotions.. Rarely we get to see such good pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W@rwolf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Is it possible to have a look at the area forward of the bridge, port and starboard? I'm wondering if there are two more single AK630s mounted there (that would be consistent with what would come off of a Godavari: 2x2 AK630, and would give all around gun coverage)



Ankit Kumar said:


> @Capt.Popeye and @Penguin
> 
> Dear, I was just surfing the net about Russian nuclear Ice breakers and research ships , when I came across this.
> 
> http://www.marineinsight.com/shipping-news/india-to-acquire-polar-research-vessel/
> 
> Some more Google , helped me to locate the same source in a Wikipedia page , List of Ice Breakers , which said India will acquire something like this by 2017.
> 
> Your insights please. Also, will it be operated by Navy/ Coast Guard or an independent government organisation?



As it says, "The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by Indian Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the acquisition of Polar Research Vessel (Ice-breaker, Research cum Supply Vessel) by the Ministry of Earth Sciences"

For research vessels of India see
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_research_vessels_by_country#India
or
http://moes.gov.in/content/ocean-research-vessels


Some are Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) owned and IN operated eg. this marine acoustic research ship (MARS): 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INS_Sagardhwani_(A74)
http://indiannavy.nic.in/content/sagardhwani-class

Others are operated by the National Institute of Ocean Technology, India.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORV_Sagar_Nidhi
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...mmsi:419683000/imo:9384485/vessel:SAGAR_NIDHI

Yet others are owned and operated by India's National Centre for Antarctic and Ocean Research (NCAOR).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORV_Sagar_Kanya
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...mmsi:419320000/imo:8123183/vessel:SAGAR_KANYA

For another Ministry of Earch Sciences ship see 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FORV_Sagar_Sampada
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...si:419323000/imo:8300080/vessel:SAGAR_SAMPADA

http://www.cmlre.gov.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Are there now any AK630 mounted e.g. above the front main bridge, near the starboard side crane, and/or on port where the angled deck sticks out? i.e. what is the forward gun coverage? This is important since the single Elta STGR is partly obscured by the island, which leaves a gap in Barak 1 coverage. See pic below. A pair of AK630 below the main radar would plug that gap.


----------



## W@rwolf

^ Only those 2 CIWS have been spotted so far. Im guessing the remaining two will be integrated along with Barak-8. The STGR seems to have a blind spot, but i think after the MF-STAR is integrated, the problem will be solved.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@PARIKRAMA @Penguin @Vauban @Levina @Koovie @MilSpec @Blue Marlin @Providence @Nilgiri @Taygibay @ayesha.a @Horus @AMCA @SpArK @nair @janon @mkb95 @knight11 @Oscar @MastanKhan @danish_vij @Dandpatta @waz @ranjeet @Ankit Kumar @The DJANGO @The_Sidewinder @arp2041 @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Providence @Irfan Baloch @hellfire @Technogaianist @500 @DavidSling @SRP @litefire @RPK @Parul @Talwar e Pakistan @anant_s @XiNiX @Khafee @SrNair @Ind4Ever

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Can find the full play list here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?li...fd8gzubeY&annotation_id=annotation_1216980825

One part of it with low harrier, vicky and flybys with flares:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

There was an advertisement in Malayalam daily..... Wonder why they waste money on adds like that........



Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Penguin @Vauban @Levina @Koovie @MilSpec @Blue Marlin @Providence @Nilgiri @Taygibay @ayesha.a @Horus @AMCA @SpArK @nair @janon @mkb95 @knight11 @Oscar @MastanKhan @danish_vij @Dandpatta @waz @ranjeet @Ankit Kumar @The DJANGO @The_Sidewinder @arp2041 @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Providence @Irfan Baloch @hellfire @Technogaianist @500 @DavidSling @SRP @litefire @RPK @Parul @Talwar e Pakistan @anant_s @XiNiX @Khafee @SrNair @Ind4Ever


----------



## Odysseus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693275127786577920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693275127786577920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


>



I'm really going to miss Harrier jump jets after Viraat retires.


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> I'm really going to miss Harrier jump jets after Viraat retires.


I never cared for it to be honest. It is a highly comprimised design and take away the V/STOL capability it is a very very mediocre fighter that would get smoked by even a F-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> I never cared for it to be honest. It is a highly comprimised design and take away the V/STOL capability it is a very very mediocre fighter that would get smoked by even a F-5.



& yes thats true, but in absence of any other AC in the region, it was the only AC based fighter and that meant unless it had to attack shore based targets in range of enemy fighters, it would've been found vulnerable.
but for amateurs like me, it was (& still is) a joy to see vertical take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

anant_s said:


> & yes thats true, but in absence of any other AC in the region, it was the only AC based fighter and that meant unless it had to attack shore based targets in range of enemy fighters, it would've been found vulnerable.
> but for amateurs like me, it was (& still is) a joy to see vertical take off.
> View attachment 290705


Interestingly, it very rarely undertook vertical take offs but instead rolling short take offs with the assistance of a ramp because of the strain a vertical take off with heavy fuel/weapons would have on the engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

* India may buy three Russian frigates*

India may buy three Project 11356 patrol boats, which are being built for the Russian Navy in the “Baltic Shipyard” Yantar “in Kaliningrad, as Indian Ambassador to Russia Pound Srinivasan Raghavan told “Interfax” on Tuesday.
ndia may buy three Project 11356 patrol boats, which are being built for the Russian Navy in the “Baltic Shipyard” Yantar “in Kaliningrad, as Indian Ambassador to Russia Pound Srinivasan Raghavan told “Interfax” on Tuesday.

The diplomat said that India would make every effort to resolve the issues for the supply of engines for frigates under construction.

In early September, a source at the plant told “Interfax” that they were talking about a possible transfer of the frigates “Admiral Butakov”, “Admiral Istomin” and “Admiral Kornilov,” to India which were being built at “Yantar”.

According to the source, the complexity in the ships’ completion is associated with the Ukraine’s refusal to supply frigates for power plants. At the same time, according to the source, the Russian engines required for the frigates will be ready before the end of 2017.

At the “Yantar” they are familiar with the Indian side’s requirements, including those regarding the installation of the equipment on the ships, which is produced in India and other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Penguin @Vauban @Levina @Koovie @MilSpec @Blue Marlin @Providence @Nilgiri @Taygibay @ayesha.a @Horus @AMCA @SpArK @nair @janon @mkb95 @knight11 @Oscar @MastanKhan @danish_vij @Dandpatta @waz @ranjeet @Ankit Kumar @The DJANGO @The_Sidewinder @arp2041 @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Providence @Irfan Baloch @hellfire @Technogaianist @500 @DavidSling @SRP @litefire @RPK @Parul @Talwar e Pakistan @anant_s @XiNiX @Khafee @SrNair @Ind4Ever


Cool!
But what's that white hood they were wearing inside the submarine?


----------



## Fenrir

Levina said:


> Cool!
> But what's that white hood they were wearing inside the submarine?



These hoods, right @Levina ?






If so, it's anti-flash gear worn during a general quarters exercise:






Both fire and flash resistant.

Fires on a submarine is the literal definition of hell - these are USN sailors training to fight fires on a submarine simulator:






The Royal Navy dons white rather than the tan Nomex of the USN:






I'd recommend talking to @SvenSvensonov about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Technogaianist said:


> These hoods, right @Levina ?
> 
> View attachment 291115
> 
> 
> If so, it's anti-flash gear worn during a general quarters exercise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both fire and flash resistant.
> 
> Fires on a submarine is the literal definition of hell - these are USN sailors training to fight fires on a submarine simulator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Navy dons white rather than the tan Nomex of the USN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend talking to @SvenSvensonov about it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAC-1 model at IFR 2016 expo:





------------------------------


Viky fully loaded:







@PARIKRAMA @Vauban @ranjeet @MilSpec @Levina @Parul @Taygibay @Oscar @MastanKhan @nair @SpArK @janon @araz @acetophenol @mkb95 @Technogaianist @Penguin @HRK @anant_s @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Irfan Baloch @mike2000 is back @Providence @knight11 @Neptune @danish_vij @DavidSling @Star Wars @arp2041 @Khafee @Koovie @Skull and Bones @Unknowncommando @ayesha.a @IndoUS @Dandpatta @scorpionx @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## mkb95

*Our Focus is to First Introduce the US-2 in the Indian Navy *






_*In an interview with SP’s Naval Forces, ShinMaywa elaborated on products they have on offer for the Indian armed forces.*_

*SP’s Naval Forces (SP’s): ShinMaywa is a very recent entrant into the Indian Aerospace segment. Can you brief us about the company?*

ShinMaywa: About 90 years ago, ShinMaywa Industries began its business operations as the Kawanishi Machinery Company when the Kawanishi Type 1 amphibian aircraft was manufactured. It was a leading aircraft manufacturer for many decades. After the Second World War, the company utilised its expertise in the aerospace segment to make special purpose trucks and industrial machinery. Later, the company was renamed ShinMaywa Industries Ltd. (ShinMaywa means new bright future) and expanded its business to once again make amphibian aircraft. Since then, we have expanded our product portfolio to include passenger boarding bridges, environmental systems, pumps, direct drive motors and automated car parking systems. We now have customers in more than 100 countries and we have overseas plants in five countries and last year we had sales of about $1.3 billion.

Our company philosophy is to contribute to the improvement of societies and our company prioritises the values of safety, quality, schedule and cost in all its operations. The company has supplied 47 seaplanes to the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF). Its latest product is the US-2 which is operated by the JMSDF. We have offered the same US-2 to the Indian Navy.

*SP’s: The year 2012 marks the 60th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties with India. It is very interesting to see a Japanese company participating in the Defexpo. Is there a message for India in this participation?*

ShinMaywa: India and Japan have a historical relationship. We truly value the relationship with India. India was the only country that signed a separate peace treaty with Japan and waived off all war claims. So, we have a long association. In fact, this is the first time ever that ShinMaywa or even a Japanese company would be participating in the Defexpo. We are really overwhelmed with the response that we have received and it is clear that the Indians have a lot of interest in Japan and our unique products. We see our high technology product not only as a sale to India but a step towards elevating our relationship further through sharing such unique technology for the good of society.

*SP’s: How do you see the US-2 furthering the mission requirements of the Indian Navy?*

ShinMaywa: We believe that this aircraft is really the best and second to none in its category. It’s huge capabilities can play a major part in enhancing India’s role in the region using cutting edge Japanese technology for the good of the society. It can carry out a variety of missions ranging from constabulary, humanitarian relief and logistic support missions.

*SP’s: How do you see ShinMaywa growing as a business venture in India? Will you be focusing only on the US-2 or on another innovative product for the Indian market?*

ShinMaywa: ShinMaywa began its India operations almost 20 years ago. We already are a major supplier of passenger boarding bridges and wire terminating machines to Indian customers. We have now responded to the Indian Navy’s request for information (RFI) for amphibian aircraft. We also have regular inquiries for our other engineering products and environment systems. Therefore, we are here in India for the long-term and we will grow our business operations in a calibrated and systematic manner which will best contribute to the needs of the Indian Navy as well as other customers in India.

*SP’s: In what way is the US-2 different from other amphibian aircraft?*

ShinMaywa: The STOL Technology based on boundary layer control (BLC) which allows ultra-low speed operations and introduction of spray suppressor technology which enables operation in rough seas with waves of three-metre-high which no other aircraft has achieved. It also requires the least takeoff and landing distance whether on land or sea, the longest range, the highest payload and is the only aircraft in its class which is proven, in-service and certified/ruggedised for military specifications. Its radar system combines both weather and surface surveillance. For India, the US-2 uses the same class of engines that the C130J uses. I think we have a very good product for our global and strategic partner—India. I also see the US-2 as a very good vehicle to implement the vision of our two countries to build a solid partnership between India and Japan. The US-2 is the best way to begin this partnership since this aircraft benefits a larger world community and would rightly fit into India’s growing responsibilities.

*SP’s: What are your business expansion plans for the Indian market? Where do you see ShinMaywa industries in India 10 years down the line?*

ShinMaywa: Ten years is not such a long time. Our focus is to first introduce the US-2 in the Indian Navy. Our other products are also of unmatched quality and use very powerful modern technologies. We expect that the Indian market will accept our products for their high quality and high technology. Our intention is to be in India for the long-term and we will expand our operations in a calibrated manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Needed: 1-2 more AK630 to cover the forward arc. E.g. just forward of the Podberezovik-ET2 radar. http://smp-salyut.ru/?page_id=760


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAC-1:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

*Russian, German, Spanish Subs Compatible With BrahMos Missiles*
Published February 4, 2016
SOURCE: SPUTNIK






The BrahMos cruise missiles, made jointly by India and Russia, are compatible with modern submarines produced in Russia, Germany, and Spain, CEO of BrahMos Aerospace Sudhir Kumar Mishra said Thursday.
“We are in touch with many submarine manufacturers in Russia (Rubin Design Bureau), Germany (HDW) and Spain (Navantia). These submarine manufacturers have confirmed that it is possible to integrate BrahMos with their submarines,” he told The Economic Times newspaper.
Mishra added that BrahMos has been successfully flight tested from a pontoon which demonstrated that the missile can be launched from sub-water.BrahMos is a short-range supersonic missile, which has been in use by the Indian Navy since 2005. The missile has a range of 180 miles and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 660 pounds.
Manufacturer of the missile, BrahMos Aerospace, is an India-Russia joint company named after the rivers Brahmaputra and Moskva.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

sarjenprabhu said:


> *Russian, German, Spanish Subs Compatible With BrahMos Missiles*
> Published February 4, 2016
> SOURCE: SPUTNIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BrahMos cruise missiles, made jointly by India and Russia, are compatible with modern submarines produced in Russia, Germany, and Spain, CEO of BrahMos Aerospace Sudhir Kumar Mishra said Thursday.
> “We are in touch with many submarine manufacturers in Russia (Rubin Design Bureau), Germany (HDW) and Spain (Navantia). These submarine manufacturers have confirmed that it is possible to integrate BrahMos with their submarines,” he told The Economic Times newspaper.
> Mishra added that BrahMos has been successfully flight tested from a pontoon which demonstrated that the missile can be launched from sub-water.BrahMos is a short-range supersonic missile, which has been in use by the Indian Navy since 2005. The missile has a range of 180 miles and can carry a conventional warhead of up to 660 pounds.
> Manufacturer of the missile, BrahMos Aerospace, is an India-Russia joint company named after the rivers Brahmaputra and Moskva.



We can now very safely assume that S80 is out of the competition. 
And with additional Scorpenes already planned, its between a modified and bigger Lada and Type 216. Personally I hope we had both, but ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Ankit Kumar said:


> We can now very safely assume that S80 is out of the competition.
> And with additional Scorpenes already planned, its between a modified and bigger Lada and Type 216. Personally I hope we had both, but ....



Yep... Type 216 is good but i don't think this deal would go to them, Most probably the Amur class would be chosen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

sarjenprabhu said:


> Yep... Type 216 is good but i don't think this deal would go to them, Most probably the Amur class would be chosen


Singapore has 2 Type 218 on order, which HDW says is based on a concept initially designed for India and Australia, and work on them has already started, I personally feel , Germans hold a higher hand when it comes to diesel electrics. 
And yes, equally good are chances of Lada/Amur, Russia had rectified the original Lada and has restarted construction of 3 improved Lada, would wait to see their capabilities. 

On a side note, Swedish are having a legacy too. Personally saying we should consider A26 over S80. 

And my personal favorite, not so popular but extremely capable , Walrus class of Dutch. 

Hmmm lots of awesome machines out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Credit to original posters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy
Few questions. Others please feel free to chime in.
So is CSL getting the follow on to Vikrant on order?
If indeed there will be second IAC 1 class ship, Any news for additional Mig29K?
What happened to the the missile boat tender, any news on that?
Did we get any under water rescue platform?
Any decision on which shipyard will build the Vishal?
Any developments of additional Krivak?

btw only 6 more 29K's remaining, we will complete 45 strength for Mig29K' before the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

MilSpec said:


> Did we get any under water rescue platform?



No. Last heard, talks were on for the Bester 1 from Russia. It was to be clubbed with the rescue ship 21300 class. A British firm was also shortlisted. Not sure what happened to them.

Supposedly, this has the tech to carry out a rescue even if the conning tower is damaged.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MilSpec said:


> So is CSL getting the follow on to Vikrant on order?


In all probability yes..



MilSpec said:


> If indeed there will be second IAC 1 class ship, Any news for additional Mig29K?



Original buzz was post completion of 45 another 45 would be ordered to make the count 90. 
Originally
_Vice Admiral Madanjit Singh, at a press conference on 13 April 2005, pegged the price of each aircraft at $32 million. Based on this calculation, the $740 million contract works out to $46.25 million per aircraft. The additional $14.25 million per aircraft (or $228 million in total) includes the cost of the full hardware for training personnel, simulators and interactive ground & sea based training systems._
_MiG-29K / KUB - Bharat Rakshak :: Indian Navy
_
With a decade passed the $32 Mn should today reach at least $45-50 Mn owing to Ruble devaluation as compared to USD and inflationary price increase. Throwing say another 15Mn for weapons and other associated costs like the previous ones the price for the package should come to around USD 60 Mn+ per jet and the package should be around USD 3 Bn (+/-10%)

If the need was envisioned for original 90, IN would have negotiated for some major offset and capability building as part of the deal. The issue it seems Vikaramaditya and IAC1 aerial wing the lethality is at best with Mig 29Ks and operational convenience is hoped with LCA Navy. Their theater of operations in possible future seems to be outer periphery of Indian Ocean. From the perspective of Arabian Sea and Bay of Bengal purely Indian peninsular part ACCs, based on future threat perceptions, IN is looking for far more lethal firepower. Especially 2 ACC which will house jets capable of delivering an N option in standoff or other mode...This clearly is the N ACC 2 in nos which will have Rafale M/F35 + AMCA N combination in future,

Judging from the timeline of say 2028 types for the follow on ship, i will bet for Rafale M + LCA Navy since that ship and its wings will serve 50 years give and take 10 years here and there.. Mig 29K beyond 2050 timeline looks a bit difficult..Mig 35 perhaps yes...

I see order firming in another 3-5 years .. not now surely..... Its too early for follow on ship based shopping...



MilSpec said:


> What happened to the the missile boat tender, any news on that?



Its getting approved soon in DAC for Rs 13500 Crs
See here: 

*Defence Ministry’s Rs 13,500 crore warship order will throw up a major opportunity for private sector*
_By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | 16 Jan, 2016, 06.14AM IST

The defence ministry is set to clear a Rs 13,500 crore warship acquisition that will throw up a major opportunity for private shipyards to bag the contract, given that most government owned yards are currently running at full capacity. 

The Navy's proposal to acquire next generation missiles vessels (NGMV) - six of the missile boats are needed for the fleet - is likely to get a go ahead from the high powered defence acquisition council (DAC) shortly, with private shipyards L&T and Pipavav in the fray, besides defence ministry owned yards 

While the procurement meets the Rs 10,000 crore threshold that qualifies projects for the new `strategic partnership' model, it may not be processed as such given that the defence ministry is months away from finalizing details. Under the strategic partnership model that the defence ministry is finalising a single private sector company will be selected for a particular manufacturing capability - be it warships, submarines or land systems. 

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar had told ET that ongoing projects - like the NGMV - would be processed under older rules that did not include a Strategic Partner and that only new contracts on a case by case basis will follow the new model. 

For the NCMV, the Navy has not specified displacement but has said that it wants a single Hull Form warship that can travel at over 35 knots and has an endurance of 10 days at sea. The ship should also carry a minimum of 8 surface to surface missiles, be fitted with a Point Defence System (PDMS) and possess a medium range gun with 'stealth features' having range a range of over 15 km 


Defence Ministry’s Rs 13,500 crore warship order will throw up a major opportunity for private sector - The Economic Times_



MilSpec said:


> Did we get any under water rescue platform?


DSRV quest is really old and riddled with unnecessary delays. We could not make any progress during our India Russia summit in December 2015. Our interest was with Project 21300.

Originally in July this news was out
There have been some specific requests from the Indian Navy and we are taking them in account when offering a product from our side. A presentation was also made for the Indian Navy on board the first vessel of the Project 21300 class at our shipyard," Alexander Buzakov, Chief Executive Officer of Russia's Admiralty Shipyards told ET 





India scouts for new deep sea rescue ship, in talks with Russia for latest model - The Economic Times




MilSpec said:


> Any decision on which shipyard will build the Vishal?


I believe CSL may become the ACC making Shipyard of our country. I remember somewhere i read CSL has built 95K tonne ship also. But the only issue will be that a new part development or extension has to be done for enabling parallel construction of 65K tonne ship and 45K tonne ship.. 
It wont be a bad idea for GOI and IN to invest on it as we are looking at next 2 decades at least for this shipyard to work non stop

An outside bet could be a pvt shipyard.. May be the new Reliance ADAG one at Rambilli. Since they specifically used the word Nuclear Carriers and subs...





_The new defence wing of one of India's largest private sector firms has unveiled plans to build a sprawling shipyard on India's east coast to build nuclear submarines and aircraft carriers. Reliance Defence Ltd (part of the Reliance Anil Ambani Group) has entered into an MoU with the Andhra Pradesh government to build a facility that will be co-located with the Indian Navy's strategic base and BARC's nuclear facility at Rambilli, approximately 70 km south of Visakhapatnam, where the Indian Navy's Eastern Command Headquarters is also located.

A statement from the firm today said, "This facility will support the Indian Navy’s strategic projects and focus on building strategic submarines and aircraft carriers."

*As part of the memorandum signed between Reliance and the Andhra Pradesh government, the latter will make 1,500 acres of land available for this facility in close proximity of strategic establishments of the Indian Navy and Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC).*

LIVEFIST: Reliance Announces Shipyard For Nuke Subs & Carriers_



MilSpec said:


> Any developments of additional Krivak?


The talks of 4 Krivak III frigates did not materalize in our Indian Russian summit in Dec 2015. There was talks about price being one factor and another being transfer of tech to Pipavav.. Also logic states we get unfinished hulls which i think did nt work out owing to price difference and we wanting to add localisation clause + the engine issues via Ukraine.

As of now its still under negotiations.. But nothing concrete yet,,

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

In all fairness, @PARIKRAMA should be given think tank status or something like that.

His posts are real quality!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@PARIKRAMA @Penguin
Have a look at this https://m.facebook.com/philippinesdefense/photos/a.268163766632580.61605.268124096636547/910374222411528/?type=3&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.910374222411528:tl_objid.910374222411528:thid.268124096636547:306061129499414:69:0:1456819199:-4098610650303852108

Now does Karmorta fulfill these conditions?
I am assuming GRSE will offer Karmorta myself, they haven't said anything yet.

And how does the chances of an Indian win fare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MilSpec said:


> So is CSL getting the follow on to Vikrant on order?


No news either way but I would say it is likely given that the IN is loading up on "goodies" for the IAC-2 (EMALS and now N-power) and thus they will want to offset the increased lead time for a brand new (and hughly ambitious) project like the IAC-2 with a third carrier.



MilSpec said:


> Did we get any under water rescue platform?


This is an interesting one, according to the IN's CNS this is a done deal, but no details given (mostly because Burkha Dutt is an idiot):

_NDTV: What about the absence of rescue vehicles?

Admiral Dhowan: *The absence of the rescue vehicle has been taken care of because they have already been ordered*.In the meantime to meet our current requirement...

NDTV: When do we think we will get them?

Admiral Dhowan: We'll get them now. *The process is all complete, of the acquisition, now is the delivery period*, which has to be taken into account and they'll be there_


^interview with the CNS from last week

Addtionally the IN has covered any the operational gap as the IN has tied up with the USN to deploy a DSRV for the IN anywhere in the world within 24 hours of the request being made.



MilSpec said:


> Any developments of additional Krivak?


No news. All sorts of noise was made prior to Modi's trip to Russia in December and Pipav kept being thrown into the mix but the reality was nothing to be seen.

I think this can be interprated as more evidence Indo-Russian ties are in a spiral downwards
.


PARIKRAMA said:


> Judging from the timeline of say 2028 types for the follow on ship,


This timeline is a bit too conservative. Say CSL receives the order for the follow-on class ship within a year of the IAC-1 sailing out of CSL (and into sea trails) so by around 2019, it will only take 6-7 years now to make a sister ship to IAC-1 so she could be in sea trails by as early as 2025-6 IMO. If the IN give the order for a follow-on in the next 24 months and there is little "down time" for CSL between IAC-1 and its sister ship then you can see her enter even earlier. The latter would be more optimal solution IMO because it reduces the risk of losing skilled man power and simply build upon the success of IAC-1. India needs to quit having these needless periods of inactivity on the back of successful projects, it is counter intuative to say the least. 

I think the P-15B is an example that this policy/approach has been abadonded now though- the first P-15B's keel was laid whilst the P-15As were still in sea trails/being outfitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

What do you guys think of a specialized K15 Sagarika 6x6 land attack VLS launch module for missile boat. @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Abingdonboy said:


> Admiral Dhowan: We'll get them now. *The process is all complete, of the acquisition, now is the delivery period*, which has to be taken into account and they'll be there


It was supposed to be tested during Arihant trials. No news about that.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Penguin
> Have a look at this https://m.facebook.com/philippinesdefense/photos/a.268163766632580.61605.268124096636547/910374222411528/?type=3&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.910374222411528:tl_objid.910374222411528:thid.268124096636547:306061129499414:69:0:1456819199:-4098610650303852108
> 
> Now does Karmorta fulfill these conditions?
> I am assuming GRSE will offer Karmorta myself, they haven't said anything yet.
> 
> And how does the chances of an Indian win fare?



Budget is Philippine Peso 18 Bn
Philippine Peso/USD = 0.021
So P 18Bn ~ USD 377.48 Mn or USD 380 Mn approx

Kamorta is more or less above this figure due to cost over runs.. In some aspects it meets the requirement and in others it lags. In fact based on requirements its a bit on heavily armed side..

Read this.. a good article on this
New Frigate Bidding Candidate: Kamorta-class Variant? | rhk111's Military and Arms Page

India to Sell Warships to Vietnam, Increase Footprints in South China Sea

The NDTV article states
For the Philippines order, GRSE is competing with six foreign ship yards - Navantia, Spain, STX, France and Hyundai, Daewoo, and STX from Korea.

That means its very best competition.. We have a line of credit so we can extend that surely.. But Arming Philippine Navy will mean direct confrontation with China too.. its like saying China arms Pakistan as we are arming Philippines.. its a gamble worth it with 8 sub deal in background and south china sea as a potential conflict zone.. But with this kind of a deal, i think USA and Japan may overtly and covertly nudge Philippine government to support Indian shipyard bid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> Budget is Philippine Peso 18 Bn
> Philippine Peso/USD = 0.021
> So P 18Bn ~ USD 377.48 Mn or USD 380 Mn approx
> 
> Kamorta is more or less above this figure due to cost over runs.. In some aspects it meets the requirement and in others it lags. In fact based on requirements its a bit on heavily armed side..
> 
> Read this.. a good article on this
> New Frigate Bidding Candidate: Kamorta-class Variant? | rhk111's Military and Arms Page
> 
> India to Sell Warships to Vietnam, Increase Footprints in South China Sea
> 
> The NDTV article states
> For the Philippines order, GRSE is competing with six foreign ship yards - Navantia, Spain, STX, France and Hyundai, Daewoo, and STX from Korea.
> 
> That means its very best competition.. We have a line of credit so we can extend that surely.. But Arming Philippine Navy will mean direct confrontation with China too.. its like saying China arms Pakistan as we are arming Philippines.. its a gamble worth it with 8 sub deal in background and south china sea as a potential conflict zone.. But with this kind of a deal, i think USA and Japan may overtly and covertly nudge Philippine government to support Indian shipyard bid.



An armed Saryu class makes more sense, isn't it?

By the way, I don't think the French and Spanish would be able to offer lower prices than what we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

MilSpec said:


> What do you guys think of a specialized K15 Sagarika 6x6 land attack VLS launch module for missile boat.



L&T has a universal launcher for VLS. Land based Tatra and one for BrahMos on ships. They also have a missile boat stabilization solution, earlier developed for Dhanush. Am sure, they can work and customise for their Universal VLS. The diameters of BrahMos is 0.6m and K-15 is 0.74m.

What is more important is the ship stabilisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

MilSpec said:


> What do you guys think of a specialized K15 Sagarika 6x6 land attack VLS launch module for missile boat. @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy



NGMV are basically for Anti Surface warfare.. Now, traditionally Anti-surface warfare is conducted by warships of different sizes and tonnages.. They can use torpedoes, guns, missiles, or mines. 
Now missiles can be AshM with either BM/CM

For CMs we have Brahmos and Nirbhay with former already ready and later at some years more
For BM - There are 2 options
First is the bulky Dhanush a BM with AshM role
Other is of course K15 Sagarika variant.

The question to ask is 
Is K15 an ASBM - Anti Ship Ballistic Missile
For that it requires 3 things

Sleek size with limited weight in a UVLS cell fitment of say 6x6 or 8x8 or 4x4. Since we have done such a thing for Brahmos on ships, i am sure such a UVLS can be deployed for surface ship
A sensor array mechanism to track ships on Real Time basis. We do have IRNSS for navigational update but for a comprehensive coverage with real time tracking we need a system with 4 satellites in place for our dedicated tracking, surveillance with secure data links to surface stations and coastal Surface radars. We can use aerial assets too like P8I or Do228(lesser degree) but we need various inputs in a centralized command center to give this real time tracking 24 x 7. This is the aspect which can give the mid course guidance
The terminal guidance mechanism in the missile comprising of inertial guidance+ IR homing + Active radar homing. Something available in Brahmos AshM. 

Thus looking at the 3 points, point 1 and 3 are readily available. Its point 2 which is a concern. The battery of Surface Radar over coastal belts is a unfinished task. The NGMV with 10 days at best at sea implies area of ops within the vicinity of coastal region only. So Surface radars may help for the time being till dedicated satellite system comes in place.

So yes ASBM K15 Sagarika variant is possible as building blocks are in place and point 2 being addressed partially as of now and fully pretty soon.



Abingdonboy said:


> This timeline is a bit too conservative. Say CSL receives the order for the follow-on class ship within a year of the IAC-1 sailing out of CSL (and into sea trails) so by around 2019, it will only take 6-7 years now to make a sister ship to IAC-1 so she could be in sea trails by as early as 2025-6 IMO. If the IN give the order for a follow-on in the next 24 months and there is little "down time" for CSL between IAC-1 and its sister ship then you can see her enter even earlier. The latter would be more optimal solution IMO because it reduces the risk of losing skilled man power and simply build upon the success of IAC-1. India needs to quit having these needless periods of inactivity on the back of successful projects, it is counter intuative to say the least.
> 
> I think the P-15B is an example that this policy/approach has been abadonded now though- the first P-15B's keel was laid whilst the P-15As were still in sea trails/being outfitted.



Bro, you forgot one small thing.. the follow ons are suppose to be modified and will carry 10%-15% more tonnage.. Thus modular construction benefit will be not 100% but around 80-85% owing to increase in overall work schedule and task in hands.. Thats the reason bro, i was extra conservative... 2026 is a normal timeline for a 100% copycat follow on ship building at 7 years timeline with order given max by 2017, start of construction right after IAC1 getting out of CSL and no wastage by downtime. Adding the additional tonnage and work and adding slack period i added 2 more years and said 2028.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

surya kiran said:


> L&T has a universal launcher for VLS. Land based Tatra and one for BrahMos on ships. They also have a missile boat stabilization solution, earlier developed for Dhanush. Am sure, they can work and customise for their Universal VLS. The diameters of BrahMos is 0.6m and K-15 is 0.74m.
> 
> What is more important is the ship stabilisation.


I think you won't need stabilization if it's a UVL Module. You need stabilization for Deck Launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

MilSpec said:


> I think you won't need stabilization if it's a UVL Module. You need stabilization for Deck Launches.



Aah...yes. That is possible. Arming the Khukris and Veers with BrahMos and K-15 is like a pocket destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> Judging from the timeline of say 2028 types for the follow on ship, i will bet for Rafale M + LCA Navy since that ship and its wings will serve 50 years give and take 10 years here and there.. Mig 29K beyond 2050 timeline looks a bit difficult..Mig 35 perhaps yes...


Not 50, 40 years at most bro- for both the air craft and boat. And the MiG-35 is not that much more advanced than the MiG-29Ks (the MIG-29B/UPGs yes), it is effectively a optimised MiG-29K. Add an AESA and some other goodies onto the IN's MIG-29K/KUB during their MLU and the difference will be negligable. 



PARIKRAMA said:


> If the need was envisioned for original 90, IN would have negotiated for some major offset and capability building as part of the deal. The issue it seems Vikaramaditya and IAC1 aerial wing the lethality is at best with Mig 29Ks and operational convenience is hoped with LCA Navy. Their theater of operations in possible future seems to be outer periphery of Indian Ocean. From the perspective of Arabian Sea and Bay of Bengal purely Indian peninsular part ACCs, based on future threat perceptions, IN is looking for far more lethal firepower. Especially 2 ACC which will house jets capable of delivering an N option in standoff or other mode...This clearly is the N ACC 2 in nos which will have Rafale M/F35 + AMCA N combination in future,


I've heard that 90 figure a few times but the trouble is the IN has failed to capitalise- no MII and no offsets and a follow-on order for 45 is not going to make MII viable at all. Had it been 90 from the outset it would have been possible to gain signifcant industrial advantadges for India but now, no.

For this reason I am really very unsure about what the air wing for the IAC-1's sister ship will be, 45 MiG-29K/KUB are nowhere near enough for 3 ACs and shore duties/training- it isn't even enough for 2 carriers, so there is a clear requirement for more fighters but I just don't know where the IN is looking for them. Orginally I had dismissed the idea that the IAC-1's sister ship would get the Rafale-M (IN's CATOBARs yes but not the STOBARs) but the more I think about it and the more murmours I hear from industrial sources the more I am thinking this is exactly what could happen. And, to be honest, time is with the IN, the IAC-1's sister ship will be in service, at the earliest, by 2026 so orders for its air wing need to be made by 2022 at the latest- that's 6 years away, ample time for this current Rafale drama with the IAF to be sorted out and an Indian Rafale production line to be set up. 

Incidentally this is exactly what Dassualt told the IN recently (I heard from someone who works for one of Dassualt's rivals).


If Dassualt/France can get their act together they could have hit a pot of gold for the Rafale in India. Leave aside the IAF, the IN alone has a requirement for 80-100+ new fighters (leaving aside the N-LCA) by 2030 and if the IN gets more CATOBAR carriers (which seems likely) then they will need another 50-60 per AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Ankit Kumar said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Penguin
> Have a look at this https://m.facebook.com/philippinesdefense/photos/a.268163766632580.61605.268124096636547/910374222411528/?type=3&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.910374222411528:tl_objid.910374222411528:thid.268124096636547:306061129499414:69:0:1456819199:-4098610650303852108
> 
> Now does Karmorta fulfill these conditions?
> I am assuming GRSE will offer Karmorta myself, they haven't said anything yet.
> 
> And how does the chances of an Indian win fare?


Revised technical specs:
- minimum 95 meters: P28=109.1m 
- helipad for 12-ton and hangar for 10-ton helicopter: P28=Sea King=9,707 kg max T/o weight
- stealth with angled surfaces: check: *X-form hull* with sloped superstructure sides
- space for future installation of vertical launch missiles (8-cells) and towed array sonar: P28 designed for 2x2x8 VL Barak 1 or VL Mica (left and right of rear radar station over the hangar). If RBU6000s were deleted, with their automatic reloading system and magazines, there would be space forward of the bridhe. 
- rat-proofing P28:Likely
- four main engines (CODAD) P28=4 × Pielstick 12 PA6 STC Diesel engines Combined Diesel and Diesel
- nuclear/biological/chemical (NBC) citadel P28 is capable of fighting in _NBC_ conditions
- X- and S-band solid-state navigation radars min 200W peak power (just like the JCPVs) P28 has 2 nav radar and could mount systems like _Decca Bridgemaster_ II (X-band) nav; 1 Decca 2690 ARPA (S-band)
- replenishment-at-sea stations: P28:Likely
- fitted with proponent's (supplier's) choice of tactical data link, space reserved for Link 16 and 22 P28: unknown at this time, should be possible.
- missiles and torpedoes must be from a country with whom the Philippines has a defense MOU
- 76mm main gun 120 rounds per minute check: 76mm
- 30mm or 40mm secondary gun with E/O tracking system against air and surface threats P28: 2x AK630 + 2x TMX/OE Mk2
- space for future installation of CIWS P28: has ciws
4 surface-to-surface missile launchers minimum 150kms range: P28: sufficient open deckspace to accommodate
- 4 surface-to-air missile launchers min. 6 kms range able to engage sea-skimmers P28 designed for 2x2x8 VL Barak 1 or VL Mica
- lightweight torpedoes P28:not at present. Could be swapped against 2x2 533mm heavy TR
- fire control radar and EO P28 2x TMX/OE Mk2 X-band fire control radar with secondary electro-optical and IR sensors for targeting
- 3D air search radar min 100 nm against air targets with solid-state transmitter : P28 has *Revathi* 3D radar, operating in the *S-band*, used for both surface and air search up to a distance of *200 km*. (108nmi)
- hull sonar medium-frequency P28: HUMSA -NG bow mounted sonar and Atlas Elektronik towed array sonar. helicopter will have dunking sonar and sonobouys.
- electronic support measures P28: (ESM) BEL Ajanta Bomber Electronic Warfare (EW) suite
- decoy launchers P28: Elbit Systems _Deseaver MK II_ counter-measures systems and defensive aids suite
- combat management system P28 EMDINA combat management system (CMS)
- deck-locking and railless traverse system for helicopter handling P28 has 'rail-less helo traversing system'
- 2 RHIBs min 7 meters P28 has 2 Ribs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

surya kiran said:


> Aah...yes. That is possible. Arming the Khukris and Veers with BrahMos and K-15 is like a pocket destroyer.





PARIKRAMA said:


> NGMV are basically for Anti Surface warfare.. Now, traditionally Anti-surface warfare is conducted by warships of different sizes and tonnages.. They can use torpedoes, guns, missiles, or mines.
> Now missiles can be AshM with either BM/CM
> 
> For CMs we have Brahmos and Nirbhay with former already ready and later at some years more
> For BM - There are 2 options
> First is the bulky Dhanush a BM with AshM role
> Other is of course K15 Sagarika variant.
> 
> The question to ask is
> Is K15 an ASBM - Anti Ship Ballistic Missile
> For that it requires 3 things
> 
> Sleek size with limited weight in a UVLS cell fitment of say 6x6 or 8x8 or 4x4. Since we have done such a thing for Brahmos on ships, i am sure such a UVLS can be deployed for surface ship
> A sensor array mechanism to track ships on Real Time basis. We do have IRNSS for navigational update but for a comprehensive coverage with real time tracking we need a system with 4 satellites in place for our dedicated tracking, surveillance with secure data links to surface stations and coastal Surface radars. We can use aerial assets too like P8I or Do228(lesser degree) but we need various inputs in a centralized command center to give this real time tracking 24 x 7. This is the aspect which can give the mid course guidance
> The terminal guidance mechanism in the missile comprising of inertial guidance+ IR homing + Active radar homing. Something available in Brahmos AshM.
> 
> Thus looking at the 3 points, point 1 and 3 are readily available. Its point 2 which is a concern. The battery of Surface Radar over coastal belts is a unfinished task. The NGMV with 10 days at best at sea implies area of ops within the vicinity of coastal region only. So Surface radars may help for the time being till dedicated satellite system comes in place.
> 
> So yes ASBM K15 Sagarika variant is possible as building blocks are in place and point 2 being addressed partially as of now and fully pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, you forgot one small thing.. the follow ons are suppose to be modified and will carry 10%-15% more tonnage.. Thus modular construction benefit will be not 100% but around 80-85% owing to increase in overall work schedule and task in hands.. Thats the reason bro, i was extra conservative... 2026 is a normal timeline for a 100% copycat follow on ship building at 7 years timeline with order given max by 2017, start of construction right after IAC1 getting out of CSL and no wastage by downtime. Adding the additional tonnage and work and adding slack period i added 2 more years and said 2028.



I am more interested in the NGMV's Land attack role, similar to OP Trident/Python application. A unit with 6x6 K15 module, along with a secondary, 8cell Brahmos/Nirbhay UVLM and a 24 cell Barak 1 with 2xAK603.

A kamorta Platform would be good, instead of 6x6 K15, even if we can put in a 4x4 K15 on the platform, you now have a 1000 KM of rock and roll. It will be a big missile boat and quite potent if we go down that route.

If it's going to be a Brahmos/nirbhay ship, then sure Kamorta is still great but, I wouldn't mind seeing a variant of the Pipavav NOPV adapted to this. Lets see what the Indian Navy's Directorate of Naval Design comes up with, there work has been pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Penguin said:


> Revised technical specs:
> - minimum 95 meters: P28=109.1m
> - helipad for 12-ton and hangar for 10-ton helicopter: P28=Sea King=9,707 kg max T/o weight
> - stealth with angled surfaces: check: *X-form hull* with sloped superstructure sides
> - space for future installation of vertical launch missiles (8-cells) and towed array sonar: P28 designed for 2x2x8 VL Barak 1 or VL Mica (left and right of rear radar station over the hangar). If RBU6000s were deleted, with their automatic reloading system and magazines, there would be space forward of the bridhe.
> - rat-proofing P28:Likely
> - four main engines (CODAD) P28=4 × Pielstick 12 PA6 STC Diesel engines Combined Diesel and Diesel
> - nuclear/biological/chemical (NBC) citadel P28 is capable of fighting in _NBC_ conditions
> - X- and S-band solid-state navigation radars min 200W peak power (just like the JCPVs) P28 has 2 nav radar and could mount systems like _Decca Bridgemaster_ II (X-band) nav; 1 Decca 2690 ARPA (S-band)
> - replenishment-at-sea stations: P28:Likely
> - fitted with proponent's (supplier's) choice of tactical data link, space reserved for Link 16 and 22 P28: unknown at this time, should be possible.
> - missiles and torpedoes must be from a country with whom the Philippines has a defense MOU
> - 76mm main gun 120 rounds per minute check: 76mm
> - 30mm or 40mm secondary gun with E/O tracking system against air and surface threats P28: 2x AK630 + 2x TMX/OE Mk2
> - space for future installation of CIWS P28: has ciws
> 4 surface-to-surface missile launchers minimum 150kms range: P28: sufficient open deckspace to accommodate
> - 4 surface-to-air missile launchers min. 6 kms range able to engage sea-skimmers P28 designed for 2x2x8 VL Barak 1 or VL Mica
> - lightweight torpedoes P28:not at present. Could be swapped against 2x2 533mm heavy TR
> - fire control radar and EO P28 2x TMX/OE Mk2 X-band fire control radar with secondary electro-optical and IR sensors for targeting
> - 3D air search radar min 100 nm against air targets with solid-state transmitter : P28 has *Revathi* 3D radar, operating in the *S-band*, used for both surface and air search up to a distance of *200 km*. (108nmi)
> - hull sonar medium-frequency P28: HUMSA -NG bow mounted sonar and Atlas Elektronik towed array sonar. helicopter will have dunking sonar and sonobouys.
> - electronic support measures P28: (ESM) BEL Ajanta Bomber Electronic Warfare (EW) suite
> - decoy launchers P28: Elbit Systems _Deseaver MK II_ counter-measures systems and defensive aids suite
> - combat management system P28 EMDINA combat management system (CMS)
> - deck-locking and railless traverse system for helicopter handling P28 has 'rail-less helo traversing system'
> - 2 RHIBs min 7 meters P28 has 2 Ribs



Also, what is the endurance of Karmorta class? I mean once fully loaded with fuel , ammo, food and water, how many days can it spend away from harbours?
Also if possible a link would be very good, because I need to ' prove ' it to someone. 
Thanks.


----------



## Penguin

Indian Navy's Fourth Kamorta Class ASW Corvette ‘INS Kavaratti’ Launched by GRSE Shipyard > more than 3000 nmi (n speed given)
Navy commissions 2nd Kamorta-class ASW corvette | StratPost > 3450 nmi (no speed given)
Second Kamorta Class Stealth ASW Corvette ‘INS Kadmatt’ Handed Over to Indian Navy > about 3500 nmi (no speed given)
Kamorta Project 28 ASW Corvette - Units & Specifications > 4000nmi (unclear at what cruise speed)

Range: 3,500 nmi (6,500 km; 4,000 mi) at 18 kn (33 km/h; 21 mph)
Kamorta-class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
India's first indigenous anti-submarine warfare ship ready - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cross posting from another forum where I posted:

The trend in carrier aviation is for medium sized fighters- MiG-29K, F-18, Rafale-M, F-35C etc. The "big hitters" F-14 and Su-33 have been traded in for them and if the USN with 100,000+ ton carriers has made this call then it applies even more to the IN's 65,000 ton carriers.

Going for the Rafale-M instead of the FGFA will alllow for a 40-50% larger air group from what I can tell. Of course this all rests on whether the FGFA can be modified to take off from catapults which may never even happen so the Rafale-M is the clear choice.

In the long term the AMCA should be the IN's future 5th gen carrier borne fighter. Ensure it can take off from catapults and pump as much know how and money into it as possible (hopeflly a tie up with Israel or France or both), the AMCA will be nice to have for the IAF but, IMHO, it is ESSENTIAL for the future of the IN. Rafale-Ms and N-AMCAs will be a formiddable combination and unmatched except by the USN (even then, I think the N-AMCA with two engines and an optimised design would give the F-35C a run for its money once it is fully matured).


This to me seems like the most logical roadmap for the IN by 2030-5. They are the ones with the long term critical perspective plans and they can get this done.


@PARIKRAMA @Taygibay @Vauban @SRP @Skull and Bones @Ankit Kumar @MilSpec @Levina @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @SrNair @anant_s @ni8mare @knight11 @kaykay @Omega007 @AMCA @sarjenprabhu @surya kiran @sathya 

Surely this is is the optimal scenerio for the IN over the next two decades with them commiting to 65,000 ton (potentially nuclear powered) EMALS-equipped CATOBAR carriers. The F-35Cs should be avoided at all costs but the E-2Ds should be snapped up

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Cross posting from another forum where I posted:
> 
> The trend in carrier aviation is for medium sized fighters- MiG-29K, F-18, Rafale-M, F-35C etc. The "big hitters" F-14 and Su-33 have been traded in for them and if the USN with 100,000+ ton carriers has made this call then it applies even more to the IN's 65,000 ton carriers.
> 
> Going for the Rafale-M instead of the FGFA will alllow for a 40-50% larger air group from what I can tell. Of course this all rests on whether the FGFA can be modified to take off from catapults which may never even happen so the Rafale-M is the clear choice.
> 
> In the long term the AMCA should be the IN's future 5th gen carrier borne fighter. Ensure it can take off from catapults and pump as much know how and money into it as possible (hopeflly a tie up with Israel or France or both), the AMCA will be nice to have for the IAF but, IMHO, it is ESSENTIAL for the future of the IN. Rafale-Ms and N-AMCAs will be a formiddable combination and unmatched except by the USN (even then, I think the N-AMCA with two engines and an optimised design would give the F-35C a run for its money once it is fully matured).
> 
> 
> This to me seems like the most logical roadmap for the IN by 2030-5. They are the ones with the long term critical perspective plans and they can get this done.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Taygibay @Vauban @SRP @Skull and Bones @Ankit Kumar @MilSpec @Levina @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @SrNair @anant_s @ni8mare @knight11 @kaykay @Omega007 @AMCA @sarjenprabhu @surya kiran @sathya
> 
> Surely this is is the optimal scenerio for the IN over the next two decades with them commiting to 65,000 ton (potentially nuclear powered) EMALS-equipped CATOBAR carriers. The F-35Cs should be avoided at all costs but the E-2Ds should be snapped up



Agreed fully.. The key challenge still is to snap up what's essentially very important but still does nt compromise on the real objective.. F35 I stated in the other thread so will avoid it here..
The principal challenge is still the same as we have always said and discussed..

The make in India ambition.. Rafales and future AMCA both needs a time bound implementation.. If for next 15 -20 years we are getting rafales its fine so that post that we can focus on AMCA production..

What I am a bit sceptical today is our ability to execute this plan in a time bound manner..

Unfortunately the more MII is delayed the more is the chance that the potential force planning will go haywire..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> Agreed fully.. The key challenge still is to snap up what's essentially very important but still does nt compromise on the real objective.. F35 I stated in the other thread so will avoid it here..
> The principal challenge is still the same as we have always said and discussed..
> 
> The make in India ambition.. Rafales and future AMCA both needs a time bound implementation.. If for next 15 -20 years we are getting rafales its fine so that post that we can focus on AMCA production..
> 
> What I am a bit sceptical today is our ability to execute this plan in a time bound manner..


I think, interestingly, the time pressure is not as serious for the IN as it is for the IAF. For the IAF they literally needed the Rafale yesterday (and thousands of days before that), the IN still has some time to decide what they need and formulate the correct policy to get it as the carriers are the limiting factor here, they have to wait on them.

It is important the AMCA is a world class product from day one so some extra time to develop it can be given but I think it should be in service by 2032 at the latest. 16 years from now to develop it is perfectly reasonable. 

As for the Rafale, the IAF needs them ASAP as I have said but the IN needn't make orders before 2024 UNLESS they are going to put Rafale-Ms in STOBAR ops for the Vikrant's sister ship (if she comes), if that is the case they will have to make orders by 2022 IMO. I do think it is time that India doubles down on the Rafale, it is a strategic procurement that will address many requirements (IAF's, IN's, industry's etc) the current BS about only 36-54 Rafales needs to be dropped and both sides accept how vast the requirement is and work towards that. The childish games being played right now are just slowing down the inevitable. 


Hopefully the IN doesn't screw up like how they did with the MiG-29K purchase which brought zero industrial benefits for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> Surely this is is the optimal scenerio for the IN over the next two decades with them commiting to 65,000 ton (potentially nuclear powered) EMALS-equipped CATOBAR carriers. The F-35Cs should be avoided at all costs but the E-2Ds should be snapped up



I'm not sure of current program status, but surely with escalating costs and delays, F 35 program is becoming a nightmare for a lot of participating nations and US would definitely want to add more customers to the list.
However we are pretty sure even if India goes for F 35, it will be an off the self purchase and i'm not sure, India would want that.
Second is the question of threat perception. J 31 seems to be the only adversary for F 35 in our region and unfortunately little authentic information is available on its capabilities. So i guess its best to go for Rafale M, which is a formidable machine and will have commonalities with IAF's future fleet. 
as for E2D, surely this number won't be more than 8 (4x2 Vishal class), so there is no problem to get them through G2G deal in same manner as P8I.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Abingdonboy said:


> This to me seems like the most _*logical*_ roadmap



I recognize that quality in you but lacking to such a degree in your country's mil procurements ...
that I'm afraid you are heading for disappointment and depression in hoping for this dream! 

Here's to me being wrong , cheers, Tay!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Abingdonboy said:


> Cross posting from another forum where I posted:
> 
> The trend in carrier aviation is for medium sized fighters- MiG-29K, F-18, Rafale-M, F-35C etc. The "big hitters" F-14 and Su-33 have been traded in for them and if the USN with 100,000+ ton carriers has made this call then it applies even more to the IN's 65,000 ton carriers.
> 
> Going for the Rafale-M instead of the FGFA will alllow for a 40-50% larger air group from what I can tell. Of course this all rests on whether the FGFA can be modified to take off from catapults which may never even happen so the Rafale-M is the clear choice.
> 
> In the long term the AMCA should be the IN's future 5th gen carrier borne fighter. Ensure it can take off from catapults and pump as much know how and money into it as possible (hopeflly a tie up with Israel or France or both), the AMCA will be nice to have for the IAF but, IMHO, it is ESSENTIAL for the future of the IN. Rafale-Ms and N-AMCAs will be a formiddable combination and unmatched except by the USN (even then, I think the N-AMCA with two engines and an optimised design would give the F-35C a run for its money once it is fully matured).
> 
> 
> This to me seems like the most logical roadmap for the IN by 2030-5. They are the ones with the long term critical perspective plans and they can get this done.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Taygibay @Vauban @SRP @Skull and Bones @Ankit Kumar @MilSpec @Levina @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @SrNair @anant_s @ni8mare @knight11 @kaykay @Omega007 @AMCA @sarjenprabhu @surya kiran @sathya
> 
> Surely this is is the optimal scenerio for the IN over the next two decades with them commiting to 65,000 ton (potentially nuclear powered) EMALS-equipped CATOBAR carriers. The F-35Cs should be avoided at all costs but the E-2Ds should be snapped up


AMCA is not that easy thing bro .That is a fifth gen fighter in making .Our establishments looking for a jet almost parallel like F22.And it would cost 200 million $ at that time .
And project is still in drawing stage .

It would take at least 2040 for a N Amca .
Rafale M is a good choice but IN is stil not clear about their future Airwing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

SrNair has an interesting point that might warrant development in its own thread.

-Using Tejas as a comparison base, evaluate AMCA timeline to be
and what is required to make it happen.​
If someone opens that one, I'll gladly drop by for a chat, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Taygibay said:


> I recognize that quality in you but lacking to such a degree in your country's mil procurements ...
> that I'm afraid you are heading for disappointment and depression in hoping for this dream!
> 
> Here's to me being wrong , cheers, Tay!



Mil procurement in India has a logic of its own. Just because you cant see it, does not mean it does not exist.

Absence of proof is not proof of absence.


----------



## Taygibay

Since a virus or microbe fits your _can't see it_ analogy ...
isn't it possible that it's you that are not seeing the flaw?

There's no one more deaf than he who refuses to hear.

Good day, Tay.

P.S. I love this exchanging sayings and proverbs idea; we should have a thread for that!


----------



## raktaka

Taygibay said:


> Since a virus or microbe fits your _can't see it_ analogy ...
> isn't it possible that it's you that are not seeing the flaw?
> 
> There's no one more deaf than he who refuses to hear.
> 
> Good day, Tay.
> 
> P.S. I love this exchanging sayings and proverbs idea; we should have a thread for that!



This is what an Virus looks like under an Electron microscope.












so from where I stand, its YOU who is blind and is unable to see.

Still confused ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

Designing a new ship require a huge cost but we design too many ships & build 3-4 ship of each class, so why shouldn't build more ships of same class?

_Godavari_ class - 3
_Brahmaputra_ class - 3
_Shivalik_ class - 3

_Delhi_ class - 3
_Kolkata_ class - 4
_Visakhapatnam cl_*** - 4

_Kamorta_ class - 4
Next Generation Missile Vessels - 4
Follow on Waterjet Fast Attack Craft - 4

_Saryu_ class - 4
_Khukri_ class - 4
_Kora_ class - 4
_Magar_ class - 2
_Shardul_ class - 3

_Talwar_ class & _Rajput_ class aren't indigenous so that isn't problem.

Why was _INS Godavari_ decommissioned on 23 December 2015 which was commissioned_ in _1983 while INS _Jalashwa_ (L41) was purchased which was commissioned in 1971.

If we was decommissioning INS Godavari then we should have transferred it to any friendly nation which are buying old USN ships without arms while in India it will be used as target ship for sinking.
Am I right?
INS Godavari, 1st indigenously designed warship, calls it a day.


----------



## Armani

MKC said:


> Designing a new ship require a huge cost but we design too many ships & build 3-4 ship of each class, so why shouldn't build more ships of same class?



Actually you can say that Godavari (P16) and Brahmaputra-class (P16A) are the same basic ship, but with upgrades like new missiles, radars etc. So are P-15A (Kolkata) and P-15B (Vizag). As are the P-25 (Khukri) and P-25A (Kora) corvettes. 

This becomes necessary are new technology & more options for fitments become available over time and the new 'class' of ships has to accommodate the best available. Much like the different 'Flights' of the Arleigh Burke.

How many such ships we build ultimately depends on IN's requirements. You should expect to see P-15B numbers being expanded from 4 to 8 or so in future. Our needs are increasing, economy is soaring & defence budgets keep increasing considerably. We are aiming for a 6-carrier fleet and we'll need anywhere between 12 to 18 destroyers and over 30 ocean-going frigates to support & defend those fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masterhunter

anant_s said:


> I'm not sure of current program status, but surely with escalating costs and delays, F 35 program is becoming a nightmare for a lot of participating nations and US would definitely want to add more customers to the list.
> However we are pretty sure even if India goes for F 35, it will be an off the self purchase and i'm not sure, India would want that.
> Second is the question of threat perception. J 31 seems to be the only adversary for F 35 in our region and unfortunately little authentic information is available on its capabilities. So i guess its best to go for Rafale M, which is a formidable machine and will have commonalities with IAF's future fleet.
> as for E2D, surely this number won't be more than 8 (4x2 Vishal class), so there is no problem to get them through G2G deal in same manner as P8I.



E2D number will reach more than 12 (4+4 for carrier ops and minimum 04 more for reserves and to replenis those onboard during repairs). However I agree with you that G2G will have no problems. Along with it IN should go for about 20 odd V22 osprey in role of AEW and ASW for supporting E2D on CATOBAR and standalone on STOBAR and our planned LHA/LHD. I think this much will help IN get EMALS from US.. And it will be tech Leap for IN

I


SrNair said:


> AMCA is not that easy thing bro .That is a fifth gen fighter in making .Our establishments looking for a jet almost parallel like F22.And it would cost 200 million $ at that time .
> And project is still in drawing stage .
> 
> It would take at least 2040 for a N Amca .
> Rafale M is a good choice but IN is stil not clear about their future Airwing.


 
I just pray to god IN should not be bitten by stealth bug or fifth Gen term bug... Or they will for F35...if you go by reality.. There is no confusion for IN, they are just pretending to be confused, MIG29K is not capable to sustain operational edge for 40 yrs.. F35 is not ready and has a lot of strings.. AmCA is on drawing board and yet 15 yrs minimum for LSP and 20 yrs for induction. NLCA is not capable enuf for the role IN wants a aircraft carrier, the option left is Rafale M. It's capable, good payload, good avionics/EW/weapons, good combat radius, commanality with IAF, relatively sanction proof. What else u want. Yes it's costly, all good and capable things are. If IN commit to Rafale with condition of MII...dassault will go for it as it will ensure a huge order.



Armani said:


> Actually you can say that Godavari (P16) and Brahmaputra-class (P16A) are the same basic ship, but with upgrades like new missiles, radars etc. So are P-15A (Kolkata) and P-15B (Vizag). As are the P-25 (Khukri) and P-25A (Kora) corvettes.
> 
> This becomes necessary are new technology & more options for fitments become available over time and the new 'class' of ships has to accommodate the best available. Much like the different 'Flights' of the Arleigh Burke.
> 
> How many such ships we build ultimately depends on IN's requirements. You should expect to see P-15B numbers being expanded from 4 to 8 or so in future. Our needs are increasing, economy is soaring & defence budgets keep increasing considerably. We are aiming for a 6-carrier fleet and we'll need anywhere between 12 to 18 destroyers and over 30 ocean-going frigates to support & defend those fleets.


..
Let's be realistic man... 06 CBG is too much... 04 is more reasonable by 2040 timeline that is 25 yrs from now on.. 02 vikrant class (40-45k) and 02 Vishal class (65-75K). 
To operate a CBG, the bare minimum escort is 02 AD dest/cruiser(60+ long range SAM)
03-04 Multi purpose frigate (with LRSAM)
02 ASW frigate/corvette ( kamotra class)
01 SSN..
One FSS with one marine BN

Ideal for me is
03 Vizag class( as they carry less SAM than US AD dest)
04 MP frigates
02 ASW frigate/corvette
1 FSS
1-2SSN..
This group will have capability to even launch a SAG to operate independently say 300 NM ahead or laterally in required cases without hampering CBG escort requirement. 

With this capability for 04 CBG, we need about 
12 dest
16 frigate
8 ASW frigate
4 FSS
4-8 SSN

Beyond that IN will need about 4-6 SAG build around a AD destroyer ( say Delhi/Kolkata class capability) to operate in Arabian sea, gulf of aden, gulf of kutch (against PAK), A&N with malaca straits. This SAG will consist of One dest/one frigate/one-two ASW corvettes.. These can be used as escorts missions, SUB hunting missions, economic blockade of ports etc.. With this total requirement goes to
Dest 16
Frigate 20
ASW corvettes/frigate 16

And underwate r fleet of minimum 30 SSK/6SSBN/12 SSN...

We don't have resources to build carriers to the tune of Six CBG, better to utilise those resources for underwater fleet and to go more low cost high firepower platform like MP frigates to achieve better sea control.. 

If I have my way, I will even equip P28A with 16 barak 8 + 16 barak 1 and 08 ASM minimum to give them capability of a MP frigate with tonnage of 4K ton or so.

Being blue water navy does not only mean CBG, it just means ocean going capable platform. A CBG build around a Vikrant class will cost us about minimum 10 billion dollar with carrier along with airwing cost us about 5 billion . we can easily build àbout 04 SAG for that cost..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1040462192698502


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samlove

*Boom*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

*INS Vishal : 2nd meeting of Indo US officials held in New Delhi*

_*INS Vishal : 2nd meeting of Indo US officials held in New Delhi *_

2nd Joint Working Group on Aircraft Carrier Technology Cooperation (JWGACTC) meeting between India & United States concludes in New Delhi







The 2nd meeting of the Joint Working Group on Aircraft Carrier Technology Co-operation (JWGACTC), constituted under the auspices of the Indo – US Defence Trade and Technology Initiative, was organised in India from 15 to 18 Feb 16.

An 11 member delegation of the US Side, headed by Rear Admiral Thomas J Moore, Program Executive Officer, Aircraft Carriers (United States Navy), visited various defence/ industrial installations in India including the Shore Based Test Facility at Goa, Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), Bengaluru and Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL), Kochi. The delegation also visited the first Indian Indigenous Aircraft Carrier being constructed at CSL.

The concluding session of the Joint Working Group Meeting was held on 18 Feb 16 at New Delhi and was co-chaired by Vice Admiral GS Pabby, Controller Warship Production and Acquisition and Rear Admiral Thomas J Moore, Program Executive Officer, Aircraft Carriers (United States Navy). During this meeting, various aspects of cooperation in the field of aircraft carrier technology were discussed and a joint statement signed.

The meeting was attended by members of the Joint Working Group and relevant representatives from IHQ MoD (N), HQIDS, DRDO and Ministry of External Affairs, India.






PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701001955359895552

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armani

INS Vikramaditya at the Karwar naval base.






^^Thanks to *Gessler* for the image.











The ship on right appears to the P-17A frigate design. The flush deck appears properly stealthy and the mast clearly denotes the MF-STAR AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Armani said:


> INS Vikramaditya at the Karwar naval base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *Gessler* for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship on right appears to the P-17A frigate design. The flush deck appears properly stealthy and the mast clearly denotes the MF-STAR AESA radar.


Can't see any pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Abingdonboy said:


> Can't see any pictures



Sorry.

Are they visible now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Armani said:


> The ship on right appears to the P-17A frigate design. The flush deck appears properly stealthy and the mast clearly denotes the MF-STAR AESA radar.



Looks like the P-17A for sure (with the P-15B being on the left):












The VSR in the pics looks different to what is in the above renders. In the diagram you've posted it looks like the LW-08 but that isn't even on the P-17s (they have the EL/M-2238 3D-STAR) so I guess that's just a mistake. The P-17As (and P-15Bs) will have a far more modern VSR than the LW-08. 



Armani said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Are they visible now?


Yes, thanks brother.

(but Viky at Karwar isn't )


----------



## Armani

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks like the P-17A for sure (with the P-15B being on the left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VSR in the pics looks different to what is in the above renders. In the diagram you've posted it looks like the LW-08 but that isn't even on the P-17s (they have the EL/M-2238 3D-STAR) so I guess that's just a mistake. The P-17As (and P-15Bs) will have a far more modern VSR than the LW-08.



I believe we already placed orders for the RAN-40L for the Vikrant, or have we not? I guess they'll just order more of the type for all DDGs and FFGs later on. Even the Delhi-class can be retrofitted with modern radars as part of a SLEP upgrade. As can the P-15A.




> (but Viky at Karwar isn't )



View image: INS Vikramaditya at Karwar naval base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Armani said:


> I believe we already placed orders for the RAN-40L for the Vikrant, or have we not?


You are correct, RAN-40L has been ordered and will be present on Vikrant (had this confirmed a few weeks back). I suppose the MF-STAR/RAN-40L combo as will appear first on the IAC-1 will be the standard sensor suite for all major combat ships of the IN going into the future. 



Armani said:


> View image: INS Vikramaditya at Karwar naval base


Thanks for that brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some interesting infor on the P-15B from the "Make in India week" exhibition in Mumbai:













Am I crazy or does "4x Brahmos surface to surface vertical launcher" imply 32 Brahmos (with each VL having 8 missiles)?

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @nair @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @Penguin @MilSpec @Levina @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @ni8mare @knight11 @Dandpatta

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ni8mare

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA







Look at this first P17A will be delivered in mid 2022 which is nothing but incompetency .......the last P17 was delivered in 2013 with *a gap of 9 years* ..........I mean WTF.........what they were doing all these previous years ......like P15B they should have started P17A in 2011/2012 by now we would have our first P17A ships and by 2022/2023 (each P17A per year) all would have been delivered .....now the whole program will start from feb 2017 at a loss of 7 years

Add to that IN not able to spend about 1.5-2 bn per year which is nothing but criminality........each of this P17A cost 1 bn $ IN could easily afford it

here is another interesting thing I observe .............look at the marked





1. For P15A MF-sTAR is procured from Israel but for P15B MFsTAR is BEL Indigenisation in process

2. For P15A RAWL is used but for P15B being decided ..now what are they thinking and what are options
A naval version of this baby 





3. For P15B they are using new EW suite known shakti 

Look at the at the rate of indigenisation...from 42% to 78%... almost double ...which i believe surely crossed 80 % by now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> Look at this first P17A will be delivered in mid 2022 which is nothing but incompetency .......the last P17 was delivered in 2013 with *a gap of 9 years* ..........I mean WTF.........what they were doing all these previous years ......like P15B they should have started P17A in 2011/2012 by now we would have our first P17A ships and by 2022/2023 (each P17A per year) all would have been delivered .....now the whole program will start from feb 2017 at a loss of 7 years


Agreed, I don't know what happened with the P-17A for all thos eyears, you are right to point out the example of the P-15B (which is under construction before the last P-15A has even been inducted), this is how the P-17A should have progressed.

I personally beleive it was a failure of the previous GoI as the P-17As were cleared very soon after the new GoI came to power which leads me to beleive it was simply a pending issue that the last DM had not progressed- for whatever reason.

That said, 60 months (with a 2 year planning period) to produce each P-17A is a pretty decent effort. I hope that this time the momentum is not lost and maybe another 4-6 P-17As are built or the P-17A's follow-on class begins construction the moment the P-17As are in service. 




ni8mare said:


> 2. For P15A RAWL is used but for P15B being decided ..now what are they thinking and what are options
> A naval version of this baby



Perhaps but don't forget the IAC-1 will have the RAN-40L along with the MF-STAR so perhaps the IN will settle on this combo for all future major warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> Am I crazy or does "4x Brahmos surface to surface vertical launcher" imply 32 Brahmos (with each VL having 8 missiles)?


I don't know .....what you said is true according what has given at the description






4 X Brahmos launcher
4 X AK630
4 X Torpedo

Which is 4 X Brahmos launcher means 4 X 8 = 32.......may be nirbhay ??? 16 nos



Abingdonboy said:


> I hope that this time the momentum is not lost and maybe another 4-6 P-17As are built or the P-17A's follow-on class begins construction the moment the P-17As are in service.


Exactly this should be done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> Which is 4 X Brahmos launcher means 4 X 8 = 32.......may be nirbhay ??? 16 nos


16 Brahmos and 16 Nirbhay is not a bad arsenal at all and exact Brahmos:Nirbhay ratios can be altered according to the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> 16 Brahmos and 16 Nirbhay is not a bad arsenal at all and exact Brahmos:Nirbhay ratios can be altered according to the mission.


We have to wait for final product then only we will able to see.......



Abingdonboy said:


> Perhaps but don't forget the IAC-1 will have the RAN-40L along with the MF-STAR so perhaps the IN will settle on this combo for all future major warships.


both RAN and arudhra has 400 km range only differ in frequency ......so wouldn't be better to go indian radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

2022? 

By then we would have decommissioned out older 3 frigates and may be 1 Brahmaputa class too. We will be short legged on frigates. 

WTF, get addition Talwars, sign the Admiral Grinogovic class and we start getting them by 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar said:


> 2022?
> 
> By then we would have decommissioned out older 3 frigates and may be 1 Brahmaputa class too. We will be short legged on frigates.
> 
> WTF, get addition Talwars, sign the Admiral Grinogovic class and we start getting them by 2018.


Adttional Talwars are coming but forget about the Admiral Grinogovic


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> Some interesting infor on the P-15B from the "Make in India week" exhibition in Mumbai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I crazy or does "4x Brahmos surface to surface vertical launcher" imply 32 Brahmos (with each VL having 8 missiles)?


If the 15B is lengthened a bit, I don't see a reason why there couldnt be a second set of 2 eight-celll VLU in the rear, thus doubling the VLUs for Brahmos to 32 cells, which would be split between anti-ship and land-attack versions. 15A has 16 cells, which I assume hold 8 anti ship and 8 land attack missiles under normal conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> Adttional Talwars are coming but forget about the Admiral Grinogovic


*Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate*

AFAIK the Grigorovich class are based on the _Talwar_-class frigate but feature VLS for the SAM instead of a single rail launcher. 




> The class's original gas turbines were made by Ukrainian state-owned emterprise Zorya-Mashproekt. The company was a center of Soviet maritime gas turbine design and production. The last three vessels remain without engines as of November-December 2014.
> 
> But after the Russian seizure of Crimea and incursions into Donetsk/Luhansk, Ukraine would no longer supply the engines. Instead Russian manufacturer Saturn was initially asked to supply alternative M90FP turbines. However these cannot be completed before 2019-2020, and this delay seemingly means the Navy would rather use the funds elsewhere. Thus Russia is now hoping to find an export customer for the final three vessels. "The Defence Ministry is reallocating the money, initially set aside for the other three frigates, to the construction of other ships it badly needs."


Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If India can acquire the powerplants directly from Ukraine, and Ukraine can still deliver them, I see no reason why these ships couldn't go to India. Would be a win-win-win if you ask me. Russia is rid of the ships, minimizing its loss. Ukraine still gets to sell its engines. India gets several ships very quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Penguin said:


> If the 15B is lengthened a bit, I don't see a reason why there couldnt be a second set of 2 eight-celll VLU in the rear, thus doubling the VLUs for Brahmos to 32 cells, which would be split between anti-ship and land-attack versions. 15A has 16 cells, which I assume hold 8 anti ship and 8 land attack missiles under normal conditions.



New and heavier designs are planned after the P-15B is complete.

The P-15/P-15A/P-15B have the same hull design, but different superstructure.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Penguin said:


> *Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate*
> 
> AFAIK the Grigorovich class are based on the _Talwar_-class frigate but feature VLS for the SAM instead of a single rail launcher.
> 
> 
> Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If India can acquire the powerplants directly from Ukraine, and Ukraine can still deliver them, I see no reason why these ships couldn't go to India. Would be a win-win-win if you ask me. Russia is rid of the ships, minimizing its loss. Ukraine still gets to sell its engines. India gets several ships very quickly.



Sir I think work is in different phases for ships from 2 to 5. 
I think the first one is almost ready so the Russians will be using it themselves. 
Also if we get the hull and all other things, and Ukraine makes a fuss about its propulsion, cannot we get GE Turbines on it?



Abingdonboy said:


> Adttional Talwars are coming but forget about the Admiral Grinogovic



Seems like I did a spelling mistake. I meant the improved Talwars.The one Penguin wrote about. 
Not Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
a true multipurpose frigate but I don't think IN will go for a 3rd platform.


----------



## randomradio

Penguin said:


> If India can acquire the powerplants directly from Ukraine, and Ukraine can still deliver them, I see no reason why these ships couldn't go to India. Would be a win-win-win if you ask me. Russia is rid of the ships, minimizing its loss. Ukraine still gets to sell its engines. India gets several ships very quickly.



IN is interested in the Talwar class for indigenous production with Reliance ADAG. They will most likely won't accept the Grigorovich because they have already been built. This goes against IN's plan to indigenize production.

Maybe if the frigates come really cheap.


----------



## Penguin

randomradio said:


> New and heavier designs are planned after the P-15B is complete.
> 
> The P-15/P-15A/P-15B have the same hull design, but different superstructure.


It would not surprise me if 2 more eight cell VLUs can be worked into the design.


----------



## randomradio

Penguin said:


> It would not surprise me if 2 more eight cell VLUs can be worked into the design.



A navy official said the P-15A can hold more missiles. There was no mention of adding more Brahmos VLS, but I think they have made arrangements to add the Nirbhay.

16 Brahmos is already a lot. The FCS can fire 8 at once, reload and launch the remaining 8 in 2 minutes.


----------



## Penguin

Ankit Kumar said:


> Sir I think work is in different phases for ships from 2 to 5.
> I think the first one is almost ready so the Russians will be using it themselves.
> Also if we get the hull and all other things, and Ukraine makes a fuss about its propulsion, cannot we get GE Turbines on it?


Perhaps. Though I would assume that means extra cost. Why would Ukraine make a fuss about sale to India? After all, their alternative option is no sale of Ukrainian produced powerplant i.e. no compensation for the loss of projected orders for Russia i.e. no money.



Ankit Kumar said:


> Seems like I did a spelling mistake. I meant the improved Talwars.The one Penguin wrote about.
> Not Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> a true multipurpose frigate but I don't think IN will go for a 3rd platform.


I you look closely at the Gorshkov class (project 22350) design, you see the lineage (i.e. Krivak III > Talwar > I-Talwar > Grogorivich > Gorshkov), even though Gorshkov is clearly a very new design. There is an export version on offer (project 22356, which has armament closer to Grigorivich, displayed at Euronaval 2010)). So, You could have a stepping stone there.













randomradio said:


> IN is interested in the Talwar class for indigenous production with Reliance ADAG. They will most likely won't accept the Grigorovich because they have already been built. This goes against IN's plan to indigenize production.
> 
> Maybe if the frigates come really cheap.


This refers to units 4, 5, and 6, which have been ordered. Admiral Butakov (4) was laid in July 2013; and Admiral Istomin (5) was laid down in November 2013. The 6th unit was planned but not yet laid down. So, its 2 ships at different stages of completion but neither finished yet. And possibly but probably not a third, yet to be laid down.

In october 2015 is was reported
"The Admiral Makarov was laid down on February 29, 2012. The delivery of the ship is scheduled for 2016.

This year will see the delivery of the Admiral Grigorovich and the Admiral Essen frigates. The lead ship is completing the manufacturer’s sea trials. The first serial ship is undergoing the mooring trials.

Under two contracts signed with the Russian Ministry of Defense, Yantar Shipyard is to build a series of six frigates of Project 11356 developed by the Northern Design Bureau. The shipyard has laid keels of five frigates. The six one, the Admiral Kornilov will be laid down soon."
Yantar Shipyard launches Navy's frigate Admiral Makarov (photo)
See also
Russian Navy Third Project 11356 Frigate Admiral Makarov Launched by Yantar shipyard

"Later on, one of the projected vessels was cancelled. The five Admiral Grigorovich-class frigates are set to increase the firepower and defensive capabilities of the Black Sea fleet stationed in Crimea exponentially as each of these ships is a formidable force even when it stands alone.
Two Modern Guided Missile Ships to Reinforce Russia’s Naval Guard in 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

randomradio said:


> A navy official said the P-15A can hold more missiles. There was no mention of adding more Brahmos VLS, but I think they have made arrangements to add the Nirbhay.
> 
> 16 Brahmos is already a lot. The FCS can fire 8 at once, reload and launch the remaining 8 in 2 minutes.


I seem to recall (but I'ld have to go search real hard) reading in the past - in the era prior to Barak 8 - that there would be double the VLUs on P15A (2x one set of 16 Brahmos VL + 24 VL SHtil). But maybe I'm mistaking.

Anyway, the original P15 mounts a Shtil launcher in the rear. VL Shtil in 2x12 doesn't take more space than the single rail launcher .The current 2x8 cells for Barak 8 are much smaller and probably occupy less volume below deck. This suggests room could possibly be found either for extra Barak 8 launchers or Brahmos launchers.




Naval Open Source INTelligence: New warship plans stalled by Ministry's JV freeze

Any pics of models older than this?


----------



## randomradio

Penguin said:


> Anyway, the original P15 mounts a Shtil launcher in the rear. VL Shtil in 2x12 doesn't take more space than the single rail launcher .The current 2x8 cells for Barak 8 are much smaller and probably occupy less volume below deck. This suggests room could possibly be found either for extra Barak 8 launchers or Brahmos launchers.



There is most definitely more space at the back. This is on the P15A.











But models are models, there are always differences.








> Any pics of models older than this?



No, this is the oldest I've seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Second P-15B (Deb 2015):








@PARIKRAMA @ni8mare @anant_s @Ankit Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armani

We'll be needing between 12 and 18 new-generation destroyers for the foreseeable future. That's not including the 3 Delhi-class ships with SLEP upgrades.

But so far only 7 are confirmed (3 P-15A & 4 P-15B), which almost throws the door open for further P-15B orders and the new rumored P-18 DDG.

We might choose to ignore it at the moment...but we're wasting precious time by not bringing those private yards into the big business. The plans to build 3-4 new Talwar-class frigates here at private-sector shipyards is a start, but the sooner we get things moving, the lesser regret we'll have to experience.

I feel as though the private-sector shipbuilding infrastructure is already lying there...woefully underutilized (atleast as far as warships go). The Babus are going to be the bane of defence production, again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

randomradio said:


> There is most definitely more space at the back. This is on the P15A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But models are models, there are always differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the oldest I've seen.


The pic I posted was also P15A, just PRIOR to the Advent of Barak 8. So, I'm looking for even older than that. The model above is actually how the P15A turned out with Barak 8.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Armani said:


> We'll be needing between 12 and 18 new-generation destroyers for the foreseeable future. That's not including the 3 Delhi-class ships with SLEP upgrades.
> 
> But so far only 7 are confirmed (3 P-15A & 4 P-15B), which almost throws the door open for further P-15B orders and the new rumored P-18 DDG.
> 
> We might choose to ignore it at the moment...but we're wasting precious time by not bringing those private yards into the big business. The plans to build 3-4 new Talwar-class frigates here at private-sector shipyards is a start, but the sooner we get things moving, the lesser regret we'll have to experience.
> 
> I feel as though the private-sector shipbuilding infrastructure is already lying there...woefully underutilized (atleast as far as warships go). The Babus are going to be the bane of defence production, again.


Too much time is being lost in between design changes- the IN needs to stop ordering in such small quantities- 3 or 4 and order in large quantities 10+ with simultaneous production, I think they have appreciated this because the P-17A is axectly how it should be done (largeish order split between multiple production lines that will allow for rapid induction) going into the future. 

In the past a lack of funds have been an issue that has restrained the IN from going for larger orders but this is all but addressed now and the IN is in full expansion mode, I have confidence they will keep refining their policies to optimise inductions going foreward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> Second P-15B (Deb 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @ni8mare @anant_s @Ankit Kumar


*check here:* Source: Project 15B: Second destroyer- keel layed | Page 3
Along with successfully LRSAM tested..here is progress on P15B ships......with second ship showing ship structure closer to kolkata structure while the third being ready for keel laying 













Armani said:


> I feel as though the private-sector shipbuilding infrastructure is already lying there...woefully underutilized (atleast as far as warships go). The Babus are going to be the bane of defence production, again.


this is actually true ....NGMV should go to private yards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

We may eventually have 500+ ships and subs in the navy. But I think China will aim for 800+ ships. This over many decades, of course.


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftaar

ni8mare said:


> *check here:* Source: Project 15B: Second destroyer- keel layed | Page 3
> Along with successfully LRSAM tested..here is progress on P15B ships......with second ship showing ship structure closer to kolkata structure while the third being ready for keel laying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually true ....NGMV should go to private yards


@PARIKRAMA brother, Is it ok to share these classified pics on forums . Ur givng good proofes to ur enemy already !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

@Raftaar

These are images available on Google Earth. Anyone can see them.

There are similar images of Chinese shipyards as well. You can look them up.

Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

Armani said:


> @Raftaar
> 
> These are images available on Google Earth. Anyone can see them.
> 
> There are similar images of Chinese shipyards as well. You can look them up.
> 
> Google Maps


ok sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Raftaar said:


> @PARIKRAMA brother, Is it ok to share these classified pics on forums . Ur givng good proofes to ur enemy already !


Google Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Raftaar said:


> @PARIKRAMA brother, Is it ok to share these classified pics on forums . Ur givng good proofes to ur enemy already !





Armani said:


> @Raftaar
> 
> These are images available on Google Earth. Anyone can see them.
> 
> There are similar images of Chinese shipyards as well. You can look them up.
> 
> Google Maps





Raftaar said:


> ok sir





ni8mare said:


> Google Earth



The GoI has an agreement with Google that they won't publish pictures of of its most sensitive military locations for 6-8 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

IFR-2016


----------



## MKC

*Navy to order more Scorpenes after present order of six is completed*






After several years of delay, Kalvari is scheduled to be commissioned by the year-end.- File Photo: PTI
After the completion of the present order for six Scorpene submarines, the Navy will place additional orders for them with Mazgaon Docks Limited (MDL), the government informed Parliament on Friday.

“In the particular area of submarines what the honourable member is trying to point out is the initial yard where the submarine is being laid. Now that is already vacant. We are trying to increase the number of submarines that they are making,” Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said in response to a question in the Lok Sabha.

MDL has six submarines on order which are being built with technology transfer from DCNS of France. After several years delay, Kalvari — the first of the submarines — was launched last month and is scheduled to be commissioned by year end after extensive trials. The remaining five, which are in various stages of construction, are expected to be delivered in the next nine months.

While Mr. Parrikar had last year hinted about more Scorpenes, this is the first time it was announced in the Parliament. “We will not let MDL lose the expertise it has gained to licence-build six Scorpene submarines,” he had said.

Speaking at a separate event, Vice Chief of the Navy Vice Admiral P. Murugesan said the tender for the next line of six submarines to be built in India under Project-75I would be issued once the new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) is released.

“Once the revision procedure completes, it will be time to decide which shipyard will manufacture the submarines (P-75I),” Vice Admiral Murugesan said. He was speaking at a press briefing on the upcoming seminar “Make in India” being organised by the Navy and the industry body FICCI.

*Statement raises eyebrows*

The statement by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on the deal for a new line of submarines under Project-75I has raised eyebrows.

“P-75I Indian, which is reserved for private shipyard, is a different technology submarine,” Mr. Parrikar said, contrary to the existing information that it was open to all compliant shipyards in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Navy lost its heron drone!!
Source-etdefence


----------



## RISING SUN

5-6 missiles ejection firing tested on Arihant. It will be commissioned by third quarter of this year, at the same time Aridhman will head for trials and third boat will be launched as fabrication completed of third boat. BTW report published by "The New Indian Express" was anti Establishment, so please ignore that. Going forward all SLBMs will be launched on depressed trajectory only. All speculations based on some movement visuals.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Any update on our deep sea replenishment ship project ?


----------



## MKC

*HSL to build 5 Navy fleet support ships from 2017*

Visakhapatnam: The Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL) is gearing up to build five fleet support ships (FSS) awarded on a nomination basis from the Indian Navy by the end of next year. According to top officials of HSL, the defence ministry has given the go-ahead to HSL for the project, which is estimated to cost around Rs 10,000 crore. At the same time, HSL, which had successfully retrofitted INS Sindhukirti, is now expected to also begin normal refit of INS Sindhuvir from January 2017.

Having faced financial troubles due to the lack of orders from the ministry of defence until recently, the shipyard is expected to bounce back into profits by the end of the 2017-18 fiscal.

Confirming to TOI about the fleet support ships, HSL chairman and managing director LV Sarat Babu said, "We have already got on a nomination the go-ahead for five FSS and it will start from the end of next year."

"The total anticipated order book for HSL is expected to go to Rs 20,000 crore by the year-end, but the commencement of cash will start by the end of 2017 or early 2018," the CMD said.

Stating that the FSS is one of the major projects for HSL, he said that the focus will be on providing the ships to the Indian Navy on time and with high quality.

He also mentioned that INS Sindhuvir, which is a Sindhughosh-class diesel-electric submarine of the Indian Navy, will undergo normal repairs for a period of two years at HSL. According to sources, the normal repairs are as per initial estimations expected to be around Rs 400 crore. HSL is also looking at SOVs (Strategic Operation Vessels) and landing platform docks (LPDs) to boost its ship and submarine building operations.

Meanwhile, HSL's partnership with South Korea-based Hyundai Heavy Industries is also expected to provide a major push towards upgradation of the shipyard. HSL officials said that discussions were held last week and with the tie-up going on at the government to government level and also at the shipyard level is likely to be wrapped in another two to three months.

With the tie-up between Hyundai and HSL, transfer of technology, upgradation of shipyard and joint construction at the HSL's yard in India is expected to kick off. HSL has already tied up with BHEL (Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited) and Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (MIDHANI) to ramp up its profile in order to bag major orders from the Indian Navy.

Don't know what is type of these ships but this is new news I got.


Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Any update on our deep sea replenishment ship project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Vikramditya:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ash Carter (SECDEF) visiting Karwar naval base:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pandemonium

hi . i was wondering , does anyone here know how and who choses the names for indian navy ships ?


----------



## MKC

Pandemonium said:


> hi . i was wondering , does anyone here know how and who choses the names for Indian navy ships ?


I don't know who proposes names of ships but final decision is made by President who is supreme commander of Armed forces.
I think for missiles, Army vehicles & Air force aircrafts names are given by agency under which it comes, like
for HAL Dhruv/Tejas
HAL(under MoD so maybe DM/PM)
Missiles(under MoD so again DM/PM)
TATA Kestrel(TATA+DRDO so both)
Mahindra Rakshak(Mahindra)
I'm sure for IN ships(maybe also for ICG ships) final decision is made by President but don't know who proposes names but about other I'm not sure.
Also friend please tell about launching ceremony, handing ceremony & commissioning ceremony of ships & some ships are dedicated to nation after commissioning by PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandemonium

MKC said:


> I don't know who proposes names of ships but final decision is made by President who is supreme commander of Armed forces.
> I think for missiles, Army vehicles & Air force aircrafts names are given by agency under which it comes, like
> for HAL Dhruv/Tejas
> HAL(under MoD so maybe DM/PM)
> Missiles(under MoD so again DM/PM)
> TATA Kestrel(TATA+DRDO so both)
> Mahindra Rakshak(Mahindra)
> I'm sure for IN ships(maybe also for ICG ships) final decision is made by President but don't know who proposes names but about other I'm not sure.
> Also friend please tell about launching ceremony, handing ceremony & commissioning ceremony of ships & some ships are dedicated to nation after commissioning by PM.


ah.. alright . quite lengthy process then . i was really hoping that the navy names one of their future ships after one of the north-eastern states or state capital . something like ins shillong or ins guwahati .


----------



## MKC

Pandemonium said:


> ah.. alright . quite lengthy process then . I was really hoping that the navy names one of their future ships after one of the north-eastern states or state capital . something like ins Shillong or ins Guwahati .


P15B was Bangalore class & it was changed to Vishakhapatnam class in just less than 15 days, you can find thread on Bangalore class destroyer in PDF.

First Project 15B Bangalore-Class Stealth Guided Missile Destroyer Ready For Launch Next Month

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/first-pr...y-for-launch-next-month.363927/#ixzz46HTBvjQ3
First Project-15B Bangalore-class DDG hull : satellite pics

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/first-pr...ddg-hull-satellite-pics.325439/#ixzz46HTLwknR

You know P15B Bangalore class was ready to launch but what was launched was Vishakhapatnam class, hilarious isn't it?
Well, I don't know the reason why it was changed but among these four names, as I remember other names was INS Hyderabad, INS Jaipur & INS Shillong.
I don't why Delhi class are INS Delhi, INS Mumbai & INS Mysore.
P15B is named after four ports...
*Revision history1*
*Revision history2
Revision history3
Revision history4*

I too hope we have 32 capital class ships as four ships are there named after capitals(Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai & Kolkata).
Actually in IN ships naming coastal states have high share.
Doesn't matter much but it's good name after north-east capital, I hope P17A will be named after "Seven Sisters or their capitals".


----------



## Parul

you.

 
QUESTION MORE
LIVE

HomeNews
*India tests 1st nuclear-propelled ballistic missile submarine*
Published time: 19 Apr, 2016 07:16




INS Arihant. © Wikipedia

India’s first submarine capable of firing nuclear ballistic missiles, the INS Arihant, is undergoing sea acceptance trials and will be commissioned after their completion, the Navy has announced.
_"INS Arihant is now undergoing sea acceptance trails as it had already passed several deep sea diving drills. The submarine will be commissioned after completing all the sea trials,"_ said H.C.S. Bisht, Vice Admiral of the Indian Navy.

Read more


Russian 'Storm' top candidate to be India's new aircraft carrier - report
The 6,000-ton vessel is the first nuclear-powered submarine that can launch nuclear-capable missiles manufactured by India – the first nation to announce it has accomplished this feat after the five original nuclear powers. It was built at the Ship Building Centre in Visakhapatnam, one of 13 major ports in India, with some help from Russian specialists and launched in 2009.

The submarine was expected to be commissioned after finishing a round of sea trials in February and participating in the International Fleet Review the same month. On February 23, it was declared ready for operations.

Additional trials were launched in March. The Arihant reportedly fired a dummy K-4 missile on March 7 and later on March 31 test-fired a live K-4 missile from a depth of 20 meters underwater.

The K-4 is an indigenously developed Indian intermediate-range nuclear-capable submarine-launched ballistic missile and the designated weapon for Arihant-classs submarines. INS Arihant, the lead ship of the class, can reportedly carry four K-4 missiles or 12 smaller short-range K-15 missiles.





© AFP
India is currently building 45 new ships at various shipyards around the country, Vice-Admiral Bisht said. Among them are two more Arihant-class submarines.
https://www.rt.com/news/340146-arihant-nuclear-submarine-trial/


----------



## Pandemonium

MKC said:


> P15B was Bangalore class & it was changed to Vishakhapatnam class in just less than 15 days, you can find thread on Bangalore class destroyer in PDF.
> 
> First Project 15B Bangalore-Class Stealth Guided Missile Destroyer Ready For Launch Next Month
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/first-pr...y-for-launch-next-month.363927/#ixzz46HTBvjQ3
> First Project-15B Bangalore-class DDG hull : satellite pics
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/first-pr...ddg-hull-satellite-pics.325439/#ixzz46HTLwknR
> 
> You know P15B Bangalore class was ready to launch but what was launched was Vishakhapatnam class, hilarious isn't it?
> Well, I don't know the reason why it was changed but among these four names, as I remember other names was INS Hyderabad, INS Jaipur & INS Shillong.
> I don't why Delhi class are INS Delhi, INS Mumbai & INS Mysore.
> P15B is named after four ports...
> *Revision history1*
> *Revision history2
> Revision history3
> Revision history4*
> 
> I too hope we have 32 capital class ships as four ships are there named after capitals(Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai & Kolkata).
> Actually in IN ships naming coastal states have high share.
> Doesn't matter much but it's good name after north-east capital, I hope P17A will be named after "Seven Sisters or their capitals".


yea even i was wondering why they changed the name from bangalore to vishakhapatnam . 
any idea whats happening with the project 17a frigates ?


----------



## egodoc222

Pandemonium said:


> yea even i was wondering why they changed the name from bangalore to vishakhapatnam .
> any idea whats happening with the project 17a frigates ?


May be because...it's the eastern naval command headquaters?! Home for largest shipbuilding yard?


----------



## MKC

egodoc222 said:


> May be because...it's the eastern naval command headquaters?! Home for largest shipbuilding yard?


That's not, it's now named after 4 port cities.
There any other reason, may be because all cities can't have names so only coastal cities have, but that is not matter of discussion.
Friends, please tell about launching ceremony, handing ceremony & commissioning ceremony of ships & some ships are dedicated to the nation after commissioning by PM.


----------



## Anazvara

spartan117 said:


> The biggest question that arises for the destroyers like Kolkata and Visakhapatnam is arent they undergunned than that is required for them
> For eg. KOLKATA has 32 Barak 8 and 16 Brahmos.
> Whereas the Chinese 052d has a 64 VLS



Its reasonable to assume they have some space reserved for Nirbhay cruise missile when its ready for induction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Anazvara said:


> Its reasonable to assume they have some space reserved for Nirbhay cruise missile when its ready for induction.


Please note there is a certain ratio which has to be maintained for optimum resources utilization. Most cells goto SAM, then land attack while lower percentage VLS is used for anti ship and anti sub warfare. So consider if 64 is the maximum limit in type 52D, then standard & optimum load will be 42 cells will be occupied by SAM, 8 anti ship and 8 anti sub rockets, 8 land attack missiles(optional). In case of P15As we would like to devide increase in cells between SAM and long range land attack missiles. Further BRAMHOS count should be decreased and long range ASROC type anti sub weapon should be placed in cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

spartan117 said:


> DRDO adds another boost to MADE IN INDIA
> 
> State firm DRDO plans to modify the C 295 military transport aircraft into a multi mission maritime aircraft to meet the requirement of Navy and Coast guards medium maritime patrol aircraft. The Navy plans to add new generation maritime patrol aircraft to boost the surveillance capabilities in Indian EEZ replacing the older Il 38 SD.
> 
> DRDO plans to integrate the existing maritime surveillance radar onboard the upcoming C 295 Aircraft. Which TATA gets license from Air Bus to produce them in India. DRDO already successfully integrated the Airborne AESA radar onboard the Brazilian Embraer. Which is going to be inducted into the air force before the end of this year.
> 
> Navy already floated an RFI which focusing medium range patrol aircraft, where Lockheed's SC 130 and Swedish Swordfish responded. However state firm DRDO offers the state of art home made maritime surveillance radar. whose ground version already operational in various naval stations across India and friendly nations.
> 
> DRDO facilitates the C 295 MMMA into many roles, MMMA stands for Multi mission maritime aircraft. Which can perform
> 
> Maritime and pollution surveillance
> Search and Rescue
> Cargo and Personnel transportation and
> Air Ambulance
> 
> The primary maritime surveillance can be achieved with the state of art airborne maritime radar, which can work along with the integrated coastal surveillance system for better surveillance and real time data transmission with friendly units. The Radar can perform search and track mission, who keep an eye on the targeted vessel. Also Classifies it's model and operator, identifying whether it's friendly or hostile, and provide communication support to friendlies in network denied zones.
> 
> With the support of satcom link, the C 295 can communicate with the base operating center and receive real time information from either base or friendly ships. The SATCOM link connected with existing navy's communication satellite INSAT.
> 
> Not only for Navy, Coast guard also keen to procure modern maritime patrol aircraft. with the same above capability. However it's highly unlikely Coast guard may receive the C 295 based MMMA. while Navy's primary requirement include underwater detection system for anti submarine warfare, which the C 295 MMMA can't.
> 
> As per Indian orders, Air force plans to induct more than 56 C 295. where initial 18 comes directly from Air bus plant, while all future numbers will be produced in India under TATA's plant. Air force already planning to induct a gunship version to provide close air support to the ground troops by adding 30mm cannon and missile launching racks.
> 
> C 295 recently spotted in HAL air port Bangalore. Suggesting that DRDO and HAL team exploring the options to build modified C 295 to suits Air force and Coast Guard requirements.
> 
> There is a Maritime patrol aircraft available in the market based on the C 295,Navy's like Chile and Portugal already operating them. and it does have anti submarine capabilities too. The maritime variant of C 295 aka Persuader also had four outer hard points to launch anti shipping missiles.


My friend you have posted same message three times.
I too thought about Persuader for ICG becuase ultimately it's going to be produced in India but C-295 may not fit into IN requirement as it can't replace II38SD which is comparable to P3C.
But i think if navy is operating Do-228 than IN can use this too.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @SpArK @nair @MilSpec @Water Car Engineer @cb4 @DESERT FIGHTER @acetophenol @Koovie @SR-91 @Stephen Cohen @proud_indian @spartan117 @waz @scorpionx @AUSTERLITZ @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Levina @Parul @kbd-raaf @Roybot @IndoCarib @ranjeet @Stag112 @Oscar @Icarus @C130 @ayesha.a @IndoUS @anant_s @The Huskar @django @Jamwal's @Unknowncommando @danish_vij @dadeechi @Dandpatta @DesiGuy1403 @Irfan Baloch @Vauban @DavidSling @sathya @SrNair @SRP @jetray @Ind4Ever @randomradio @Armani @cerberus @bloo @Dash @Sky lord @mike2000 is back @Sky lord @Mike_Brando @MKC @kaykay @Omega007 @RISING SUN @Joe Shearer @Capt.Popeye @Bad Guy @janon @Penguin @Brahmaputra Mail @Ankit Kumar 002 @noksss @JanjaWeed @hinduguy

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@PARIKRAMA @randomradio @Abingdonboy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725506861177405441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @PARIKRAMA @randomradio @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725506861177405441


These Veer class corvettes are based on Soviet Tarantul class which is a good design & was built in India, Vietnam still building these vessels under name Molniya class corvettes...
All remaining navies which bought same class are using these ships.
I think these ships should be transferred to any other navy, that may be Sri Lanka.

If these ships won't transferred to any other navy then these also will be used just for target practice.
ICG may use these ships without arms as patrol vessels.


----------



## ni8mare

MKC said:


> These Veer class corvettes are based on Soviet Tarantul class which is a good design & was built in India, Vietnam still building these vessels under name Molniya class corvettes...
> All remaining navies which bought same class are using these ships.
> I think these ships should be transferred to any other navy, that may be Sri Lanka.
> 
> If these ships won't transferred to any other navy then these also will be used just for target practice.
> ICG may use these ships without arms as patrol vessels.





Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @PARIKRAMA @randomradio @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725506861177405441


Should be replaced by L&T corvettes.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

MKC said:


> These Veer classjust vettes are based on Soviet Tarantul class which is a good design & was built in India, Vietnam still building these vessels under name Molniya class corvettes...
> All remaining navies which bought same class are using these ships.
> I think these ships should be transferred to any other navy, that may be Sri Lanka.
> 
> If these ships won't transferred to any other navy then these also will be used just for target practice.
> ICG may use these ships without arms as patrol vessels.



Maybe just refurbish and transfer to Vietnam , as they are just 29, and 28 year old. Not old enough to be scrapped yet.


----------



## MKC

ni8mare said:


> Should be replaced by L&T corvettes.......
> View attachment 302604


I think this is a good design, L&T might be looking for NGMV project but this is heavily armed as NGMV doesn't have any ASW feature.
This looks like ASW corvette with PDMS & AShM, may be better than Sa'ar 5, displacement is not clear maybe 1600 tonnes or 1800 tonnes.
Sa'ar 5 vs this design.
ASW Rockets
Which is main gun on Sa'ar 5.
Max speed of Sa'ar 5 is 33Kn but this has just 25Kn.
Navy should fast track project to replace these Veer class corvettes.

*Edit: This picture is from Defexpo 2010.*


Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Maybe just refurbish and transfer to Vietnam , as they are just 29, and 28 year old. Not old enough to be scrapped yet.


What type of refurbishment these ships will require for transfer to Vietnam?


----------



## Abingdonboy

MKC said:


> My friend you have posted same message three times.
> I too thought about Persuader for ICG becuase ultimately it's going to be produced in India but C-295 may not fit into IN requirement as it can't replace II38SD which is comparable to P3C.
> But i think if navy is operating Do-228 than IN can use this too.


The IN operates Do-228 right now so the C-295 would be the logical replacement to them. I do think that in the long term the IN will hand over the short and medium range maritime patrol duties to the ICG though (say by 2022) and thus make the Do-228/C-295 MPAs redundant in their service (so could/would be transfered to the ICG) HOWEVER, the IN also uses the Do-228 for utility roles and thus the C-295 will be useful to the IN for transport purposes long into the future.




MKC said:


> These Veer class corvettes are based on Soviet Tarantul class which is a good design & was built in India, Vietnam still building these vessels under name Molniya class corvettes...
> All remaining navies which bought same class are using these ships.
> I think these ships should be transferred to any other navy, that may be Sri Lanka.
> 
> If these ships won't transferred to any other navy then these also will be used just for target practice.
> ICG may use these ships without arms as patrol vessels.





ni8mare said:


> Should be replaced by L&T corvettes.......
> View attachment 302604


Very nice, hadn't seen that model before, good for L&T. 

But that is a ASW Corvette and seems to be marketed to augment the P-28 class, the Veer class will be replaced by the yet to be finalised NGMVs.



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Maybe just refurbish and transfer to Vietnam , as they are just 29, and 28 year old. Not old enough to be scrapped yet.



If there is any life in them and any navy is interested in them then it would be optimal to refurbish them and transfer them to friendly nations at only a marginal price so as to boost their capacity and help further India's interests. If there is no life left in them then they should be used for target practice- this is an honour warships in the IN should receive. Surely there is no better way to dispose of a warship than being used by her service to hone skills and test weaponary, a true warrior's send off. 

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Levina @Parul @ni8mare @ito

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

MKC said:


> I think this is a good design, L&T might be looking for NGMV project but this is heavily armed as NGMV doesn't have any ASW feature.
> This looks like ASW corvette with PDMS & AShM, may be better than Sa'ar 5, displacement is not clear maybe 1600 tonnes or 1800 tonnes.
> Sa'ar 5 vs this design.
> ASW Rockets
> Which is main gun on Sa'ar 5.
> Max speed of Sa'ar 5 is 33Kn but this has just 25Kn.
> Navy should fast track project to replace these Veer class corvettes.
> 
> *Edit: This picture is from Defexpo 2010.*
> 
> What type of refurbishment these ships will require for transfer to Vietnam?



I meant general repairs. As its a used one, its hull will be needed to thoroughly checked and repaired. Then its propulsion systems , cooling and water systems. Then if the customer wants any upgrade then getting proper electronics etc. Like the later ships of this class had SRGMs instead of AK176 and an upgraded radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> Should be replaced by L&T corvettes.......
> View attachment 302604




L&T is pitching this??


----------



## MKC

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&T is pitching this??


No, I think that plan was for GRSE ASW SWC...
L&T may be pitching this for NGMVs but NGMVs won't have any ASW capability & this L&T ship seems primarily designed for ASW purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&T is pitching this??


dont know .......but it was shown in DEfexpo 2010................but it can compete for NGMV by adopting for surface warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

*Kalvari heading out to sea for trials*
*



*
*



*




*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

mkb95 said:


> *Kalvari heading out to sea for trials*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a small yet deadly one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv

By:www.brahmand.com
*Indias Kalvari stealth submarine starts sea trials*


> MUMBAI (PTI): Kalvari, Indian Navy's first indigenous Scorpene-class stealth submarine, on Sunday sailed out of Mumbai Harbour for sea trials even as the plan to purchase heavy-weight torpedos for the vessel remains stuck due to the VVIP chopper scam.
> 
> Kalvari is the first of the India's six Scorpene-class submarines being built under the much-delayed Project 75. The vessels are being built by Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) in collaboration with French company DCNS.
> 
> In October 2015, Kalvari had been set afloat. "The sea trials of Kalvari have begun today. It is a proud moment for us," a Navy official said.
> 
> However, the plans to acquire heavy-weight torpedos for the submarine is stuck in the Defence Ministry even though the Navy had been pushing for it, citing national security imperatives.
> 
> WASS Italy, a Finmeccanica company, had emerged as a successful bidder in the procurement for the torpedos for Project 75 submarines.
> 
> Subsequently, because of the group's alleged involvement in the VVIP helicopter case, the procurement was put on hold in July 2014.
> 
> Navy Chief Admiral R K Dhowan, while stressing on the importance of getting heavy-weight torpedos, had said that the Defence Ministry will take a final call on it.
> 
> India may have to go in for two more Scorpene-class submarines after the first six are delivered to the Navy.
> 
> Kalvari is expected to enter service by September end. The remaining five submarines are scheduled to be rolled out every nine months.
> 
> The Navy has, at present, 14 operational submarines, including nine Russian-made and four German HDW vessels.
> 
> Chakra, a Russian nuclear-powered submarine, is on lease with the Indian Navy.
> 
> India's first indigenous nuclear-powered submarine, Arihant is already undergoing sea trials and is expected to be inducted shortly............See more


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> That's a small yet deadly one.


She is tiny but that is the point of SSKs so they can remain in shallow waters and hug coasts, despite that these beasts can remain sumberged for up to a month and with AIP even longer. The SSNs and SSBNs are the real heavyweights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Abingdonboy said:


> She is tiny but that is the point of SSKs so they can remain in shallow waters and hug coasts, despite that these beasts can remain sumberged for up to a month and with AIP even longer. The SSNs and SSBNs are the real heavyweights.



Yes. Of course. 
I actually meant that in comparison to Kilos they are small, means too small. I had the opportunity to see one when I was about 14 and on vacation.... 

Of course its smaller than Kilos , but from the pictures it seems a little too small. 

One question remains in my mind, we have our own heavy weight torpedo ready for induction , why cannot we use it from these sharks ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Navy demands at least 18% in P15B be outsourced by public shipyard to Indian industry.

Navy demands at least 48% in P17A be outsourced by public shipyard to Indian industry.

Combat management system of INS Vikrant is being done by TATA.

More than 15 serving naval officers are working DRDO labs on various subsystems ment for the navy.






A lot more in the series from all three branches, great watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Perpendicular

Departs Mumbai.....
Indian Navy sub "INS Sindhukesari" heading to Russia for a refit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Perpendicular said:


> View attachment 304011
> Departs Mumbai.....
> Indian Navy sub "INS Sindhukesari" heading to Russia for a refit.



Wasn't there a deal to modernise these in India ?


----------



## MKC

*Can India counter China’s submarine force?*

PUSHAN DAS
Last week, India’s first conventional submarine in over a decade and a half — the INS Kalvari — finally began sea trials, amid reports of Indo-US cooperation in tracking Chinese submarine activity in the region. As sightings of Chinese submarines become more frequent in the Indian Ocean region, the Indian Navy is looking at innovative ways to gain an edge in anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities. Can the Indian Navy effectively counter a modern Chinese submarine force, which is primarily optimized for regional anti-surface warfare missions near major sea lines of communication in the Indian Ocean?

India’s expenditure on defence acquisition has remained largely static in real terms in recent years, resulting in constraints on not just the navy but the armed forces in general. The defence outlay for fiscal year 2016/17 was INR 2.49 trillion (USD 36.63 billion), but according to IHS Jane’s 360, this was counterbalanced by rising inflation, and weakening of the Indian rupee against the U.S. dollar over the past two years. Furthermore, the force posture and modernization agendas of the Indian armed forces under the continued broad influence of a “two-front war” construct have left the Indian Navy with a mere 16 percent of the defense budget (excluding defense pensions). This limits the navy’s capacity to address increasing diffusion of the People’s Liberation Army-Navy (PLAN)’s capabilities in the region.

The commissioning of the INS Kalvari, first of six indigenously-built French Scorpene-class submarines, should be a shot in the arm for the navy’s ageing and dwindling submarine fleet. However, the submarine will be inducted sans its primary weapon: torpedoes. The navy plans to buy Black Shark torpedoes from a subsidiary of Italian defense big wig Finmeccanica. But the company is currently embroiled in a helicopter bribery scam in India that will create further delays in acquisition, leaving the weapons platforms ineffective for the near future. Given how long submarine building takes, the follow-on program for Project-75 I submarines is probably more than a decade away, considering the Ministry of Defence is yet to issue a Request for Proposal.

The navy’s most-recently inducted surface combatants destroyers — INS Kolkata, INS Kochi, and ASW corvettes INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt — lacked Active Electronic Towed Array Sonar (ATAS) systems to detect submarines at the time of commissioning. The Indian Navy is also woefully short of ASW helicopters, which means that ships have taken to sailing without their requisite air complements of late. The purchase of 16 Sikorsky S-70B naval multi-role helicopters (MRH) is stuck in price negotiations. While the navy has made significant progress in acquiring government approval to build a robust warship program, its acquisition of an adequate multi-role ship-borne helicopter has been futile. This significantly reduces the ability of Indian vessels to triangulate and engage underwater targets. However, in recent years, India’s aerial maritime surveillance has received somewhat of a boost with the induction of eight Boeing Poseidon-8I maritime patrol and ASW aircraft, which have been deployed to the strategically important Andaman and Nicobar Islands and more recently, Seychelles. The process of acquiring four more P-8I aircraft is on.

In contrast, according to a new Congressional Research Service report, “China since the mid-1990s has acquired 12 Russian-made Kilo-class non-nuclear-powered attack submarines and put into service at least four new classes of indigenously-built submarines.” The same report quotes various defense sources, estimating the PLAN submarine force to grow to between 69 and 78 submarines by 2020. A combination of nuclear-powered (such as Jin class/Type 094) and conventionally-powered (such as Yuan class/Type 039A) submarines will represent formidable capability.

Compounding Indian concerns over China’s increasing underwater ambition in the Indian Ocean, Pakistan is believed to be in the process of purchasing eight Type 039A/Type 041 Yuan-class diesel-electric submarines from Beijing. Added to the existing three French Agosta-90B/Khalid and two Agosta-70 submarines of the Pakistan Navy, the Indian Navy faces a significant under water threat in the years to come.

Prominent strategic analyst Ashley Tellis recently argued that India’s “current and prospective defense budget constraints” suggest that it won’t be able to fund its stated warfighting orientations “adequately”, and this will constrain its ability to be a net security provider in the region. Acquiring “effective military capabilities for power projection coupled with wise policies for their use” are key to India’s ambitions in the region.

Fitting India’s defense needs within a reasonably-sized budget remains a challenge as concerns remain over its fiscal situation. Despite allocating around 54 percent of its budget (INR 394.25 billion/USD 5.93 billion, excluding pensions) to capital expenditure this year, the navy would be woefully short of funding its Long-Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP 2012-27). This is because the assumption was that the allocation for defense would equal three per cent of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) during the entire plan period, which has not happened.

Co-operating with the United States and regional partners in ASW in the Indian Ocean will help the navy bridge its ASW capacity deficit, and also allow for the optimization of its available assets and capabilities. The commitment to sign the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA) during U.S. Secretary of Defense Ashton Carter’s visit to India last month— which grants India access to certain U.S. military bases like Diego Garcia, Djibouti, Bahrain as well as logistical assets in the region— will be central to Indo-U.S. co-operation in ASW. With a bit of imagination, the Indian naval assets can increase their endurance, and range in tracking and deterring PLAN’s submarine forays into the region. Division of labour, by way of forming different areas of responsibility to track and monitor, will help focus India’s limited ASW capacities in strategically-vital regions.

While procurement difficulties and funding issues will drive New Delhi’s co-operative sourcing of maritime capabilities, India’s defense preparedness and capability-development efforts will ultimately depend on building an efficient system of defense procurement, indigenous production capability, and acquisition reform, in order to sustain this modernization. Given the centrality of the Indian Ocean to India’s national security and China’s increasing activity and ambition there, New Delhi must recapitalize and optimize its ASW capability in order to shape the region’s security environment.


----------



## Abingdonboy

ADDM plus in Brunei:


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> She is tiny but that is the point of SSKs so they can remain in shallow waters and hug coasts, despite that these beasts can remain sumberged for up to a month and with AIP even longer.



I was wondering, can they carry enough provisions for the crew to last more than a month?


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

First follow on waterjet fast attack craft (FOWJFAC) INS _Tarmugli _was handed over to navy on 15th April.
*
HINDUSTAN TIMES, NEW DELHI
FRIDAY, APRIL 22 ,2016*






*THE TIMES OF INDIA
FRIDAY, APRIL 22 ,2016*





*THE HINDU
THURSDAY, APRIL 21,2016*





*THE ECONOMIC TIMES
THURSDAY, APRIL 21,2016*





*HINDUSTAN TIMES
WEDNESDAY, APRIL 20, 2016*





*DAINIK JAGRAN
TUESDAY, APRIL 19, 2016*







*PROBHAT KHABOR
TUESDAY, APRIL 19, 2016*


----------



## #hydra#

https://defencyclopedia.com/2014/09...s-kolkata-class-vs-chinas-type-52d-destroyer/


----------



## bidonv

By:southfront.org
*India: Plans for Nuclear-Powered Aircraft Carrier*


> India’s navy has everything but finalized plans for a nuclear-powered super-carrier, which is scheduled to be built in Kochi with the help of the US, reported The Telegraph Calcutta, on May, 16
> 
> In preparation for the long-gestation project, estimated for 2028, the navy is setting up the building blocks that will identify the aircraft to be based on the carrier, called the Vishal (to be pre-fixed with “INS” on commissioning).
> 
> Nuclear energy enables a carrier to sail for months without needing to dock for refueling. The Navy wants a nuclear-powered carrier for “longer sea legs”, to enhance its reach beyond territorial waters.
> 
> It has determined that the carrier will need a nuclear reactor generating 180MW for propulsion, and may go for two reactors of 90MW each. Talks with the BARC (Bhabha Atomic Research Centre) are at an advanced stage.
> 
> The Vishal is being designed to be between 60,000 and 70,000 tones. India’s first carrier, the INS Vikrant, displaced 18,000 tones. The second, soon-to-be decommissioned INS Viraat, 24,000 tones. Both were of British origin. The operational INS Vikramaditya displaces 45,000 tones. It is of Russian origin.
> 
> The Navy has bolstered its case for a nuclear-powered carrier by citing the nuclear deals India has signed not only with the US but also with Japan and Germany, albeit for peaceful uses of nuclear technology.
> 
> The Navy chief said in Goa earlier this week that the government was yet to freeze the design and specifications for the Vishal.
> 
> Naval test flying
> 
> In official papers, the Vishal is described as the IAC (Indigenous Aircraft Carrier) II. The IAC I, called the Vikrant after India’s now-decommissioned first carrier, is due in 2018. It was launched in 2014.
> 
> “We are setting up the naval test flying team in INS Hansa to evaluate potential and future aircraft: to evaluate everything from aircraft to weapons,” said Commodore Raghunath Nair, commanding officer of naval air station Hansa.
> 
> “The Navy now has 240 aircraft but there aren’t enough infrastructures. We are finding an energetic response from the government to the plans.”
> 
> The Navy had invited preliminary inquiries from foreign entities for the design and development of the Vishal: DCNS of France, Rosoboronexport of Russia, Lockheed Martin of the US. Within the top brass, however, there is a congealing of opinion that the US option may be the one to go after.
> 
> This is as much because of the technology regime that India promises to enter following the nuclear deals as because the US is actually operating carriers and building them, the latest being the Gerald R Ford class.
> 
> “We’ve practically written the carrier operations manual for the Russians,” said one officer. He pointed to the Russian navy ordering the MiG29K fighter aircraft after India bought the planes from them.
> 
> The MiG29K are now operational with the INS Vikramaditya (the Admiral Gorshkov, which too was bought from Russia). The Chinese, who also reconverted a Russian vessel to get their carrier, the Liaoning, are yet to commission the vessel.
> 
> “We have an institutionalized memory of carrier operations since 1961. We are sure about one thing – we are far ahead of the Russians and Chinese in carrier operations. But now it is time we go for the new carriers. And the US is practically the only one building them,” the officer said.
> 
> Foreign partner
> 
> India and the US have a joint working group on sharing, and possibly co-producing, the electromagnetic aircraft launch system that is going into the USS Gerald R Ford.
> 
> “In the Arihant (the Indian nuclear submarine now in sea trials) we have gained, with some Russian help, the ability to develop a reactor for our purpose. BARC is confident that it can build for the carrier too,” the officer said.
> 
> In February, the US chief of naval operations, John Richardson, said that about talks with India that “we are making very good progress”. I am very pleased with the progress to date and optimistic we can do more in the future. That’s on a very solid track,” Richardson added.
> 
> The Indian Navy is fairly certain that it doesn´t want the indigenously built light combat aircraft (Navy) for the Vishal. The IAC II has been planned as a catobar (catapult-assisted take-off and arrested recovery) that would launch aircraft with a catapult powered electromagnetically.
> 
> The only operational carrier now is the Vikramaditya. At 45,000 tones it has a flight deck that is still too small for the new dimensions of carrier operations the Navy is envisaging from the Vishal, the officer said.
> 
> The light combat aircraft (Navy) that has been in the making with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited for 25 years has only done ramp take-offs in trials so far and “no traps” (or arrested recovery) yet...............Read more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Vishal shouldn't be rushed. Rather a refined 45,000-50,000 ton carrier should be ordered in meanwhile. More of a follow on of INS Vikrant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Vishal shouldn't be rushed. Rather a refined 45,000-50,000 ton carrier should be ordered in meanwhile. More of a follow on of INS Vikrant.


What about using Arihant reactor in Vikrant class or in aircraft carrier similar in size to Vikrant.


----------



## 1971+

MKC said:


> What about using Arihant reactor in Vikrant class or in aircraft carrier similar in size to Vikrant.




I guess for moving and meeting various other requirements of the ship at least 6 Arihant reactors would be required.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

MKC said:


> What about using Arihant reactor in Vikrant class or in aircraft carrier similar in size to Vikrant.


That's not enough. Further adding a lower power reactor in a 40k ton vessel will not be enough for all its work and aadding more will take up lot of Space.


----------



## Nimitam

MKC said:


> What about using Arihant reactor in Vikrant class or in aircraft carrier similar in size to Vikrant.



That is exactly what is going to happen. 2 modified Arihant reactors will be placed in Vishal.


----------



## Manindra

Nilgiri said:


> I was wondering, can they carry enough provisions for the crew to last more than a month?


She have tiny amount of crew also.
Kilos are double hulled & required more crew to operate.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

Has navy ordered 56 Mig29K?
It is mentioned in wikipedia.
*List of active Indian military aircraft*

@PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @SpArK @nair @MilSpec @Water Car Engineer 
@Abingdonboy
Can you confirm?


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

eowyn said:


>


Now that's some serious accurate fire power.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*NLCA first night ramp take off*






*NLCA fuel jettison trials in Goa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## for truth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735721605922312193


----------



## MKC

for truth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735721605922312193


2nd hand maal kitne din tikta...


----------



## satishkumarcsc

for truth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735721605922312193



The ship in the picture dosent look like INS Jalashwa. More like the INS Viraat.


----------



## MilSpec

MKC said:


> Has navy ordered 56 Mig29K?
> It is mentioned in wikipedia.
> *List of active Indian military aircraft*
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @SpArK @nair @MilSpec @Water Car Engineer
> @Abingdonboy
> Can you confirm?


45 are delivered, dont know if there were follow on's


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736451845137268736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Perpendicular said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736451845137268736


@PARIKRAMA is it about increasing the production of P75 or its about P75I ? Advanced diesel subs with French help termed first Indian diesel electrics up the horizon ?

Do we plan to licence produce the 127mm also like the SRGM ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735821325663625216


----------



## MKC

Perpendicular said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736451845137268736





Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @PARIKRAMA is it about increasing the production of P75 or its about P75I ? Advanced diesel subs with French help termed first Indian diesel electrics up the horizon ?
> 
> Do we plan to licence produce the 127mm also like the SRGM ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735821325663625216


I think when IN purchased 15 127mm gun that included ToT otherwise there would have been more than one vendor.


----------



## Dandpatta

^^^ Please post source ! Or else Oscar will dhishoom you.


----------



## #hydra#

nietzchee said:


> Those who know where IAC 1 is.. can check for themselves...plus some other info


U mean google earth?


----------



## Dandpatta

Nietzchee - IAC2 design has not been frozen and you are saying it has begun. I repeat again, post a credible source or a picture of your source or you will be under scanner.



#hydra# said:


> U mean google earth?


He is a new recruit and having posted only 2 posts, you can imagine. 
@Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahil.universal

I can see vikrant in cochin shipyard


----------



## nair

nietzchee said:


> Those who know where IAC 1 is.. can check for themselves...plus some other info



I know where it is..... have seen it too.... Tell me more about it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

nair said:


> I know where it is..... have seen it too.... Tell me more about it....


LOL... good one Nair. GSOH


----------



## Dandpatta

nietzchee said:


> Vishal class design has not been frozen...tonnage, discussions on N reactor vs gas turbines, emals / steam catapult etc still on...Vikrant class design is frozen ..one is about to leave for sea trials...the second one is the same design
> 
> 
> 
> check the build yard...



Dude, are you high on drugs ? On one hand you say Vishal class design not frozen. As per people on defence forums, IAC2 will be Vishal. IAC1 is Vikrant and this was already launched and now being fitted with all other additional structures on the superstructure. 

Going by your logic, 
IAC1 = Vikrant
IAC2 = Vikrant class (not named yet) and being built? Really?
IAC3 then is Vishal?

Guess even the Navy chiefs don't know what you know.


----------



## GuardianRED

Dandpatta said:


> Dude, are you high on drugs ? On one hand you say Vishal class design not frozen. As per people on defence forums, IAC2 will be Vishal. IAC1 is Vikrant and this was already launched and now being fitted with all other additional structures on the superstructure.
> 
> Going by your logic,
> IAC1 = Vikrant
> IAC2 = Vikrant class (not named yet) and being built? Really?
> IAC3 then is Vishal?
> 
> Guess even the Navy chiefs don't know what you know.



Bro relax, Think @nietzchee made a typing error

Its common knowledge that the IN wants a 3 CBG, where only a few NAVYS in the world (maybe the only one) that will operate 3 different classes of Aircraft carriers


----------



## Dandpatta

GuardianRED said:


> Bro relax, Think @nietzchee made a typing error
> 
> Its common knowledge that the IN wants a 3 CBG, where only a few NAVYS in the world (maybe the only one) that will operate 3 different classes of Aircraft carriers



Thanks Guardian but it is common knowledge in India that construction of the 2nd IAC has NOT begun yet. I think Nietzchee just saw part of the structure being built (could be a cargo ship) in the yard and claimed the IAC2 has begun to take shape.


----------



## Local_Legend

I think we can get more clear picture after finishing the talks with US for AC tech sharing which includes EMALS.


----------



## #hydra#

nietzchee said:


> IN plan is 5 CV (prospective plan 2030?) ...3 CV of 45000 Ton class INS Vikramaditya, Vikrant, Viraat. 2 CV of 65-70K Ton class Vishal...old Vikrant was decommed when new Viki started build.. old Vir decommed recently when replacement keel laid
> 
> 
> Modi doctrine ..less talk more action...do look at other yards ...check dimensions of new build and compare..check builders data..plus discussion with chai biskoot / nariyalpaaniwalas...chk with BRwalas
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the Navy Chiefs know ...build up of capabilities /assets is required considering PLAN plan / build for 4 CBG ..check Dalian...


Going with second vikrant type is logically correct,since it won't take much time in building. Much of the infrastructure in Cochin shipyard (thanks to iac1) can come in handy ,but still no official confirmation regarding this.


----------



## Sahil.universal

Weren't there articles about India being offered a storme class AC from the Russians?


----------



## guest11

Sahil.universal said:


> Weren't there articles about India being offered a storme class AC from the Russians?



These kind of articles come and go every few days, pretty much like lunar cycle, don't sweat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

nietzchee said:


> IN plan is 5 CV (prospective plan 2030?) ...3 CV of 45000 Ton class INS Vikramaditya, Vikrant, Viraat. 2 CV of 65-70K Ton class Vishal...old Vikrant was decommed when new Viki started build.. old Vir decommed recently when replacement keel laid
> 
> Modi doctrine ..less talk more action...do look at other yards ...check dimensions of new build and compare..check builders data..plus discussion with chai biskoot / nariyalpaaniwalas...chk with BRwalas
> 
> Obviously the Navy Chiefs know ...build up of capabilities /assets is required considering PLAN plan / build for 4 CBG ..check Dalian...



Bro, sorry you are simply mistaken and only Relying On Bharat-rakshak forums , shown u need to do some research yourself

First, we do know its confirmed that the IN want 3 CGB , this is to be INS Vikramaditiya CGB, INS Vikrant (Commissioning 2018) CBG and INS Vishal (FUTURE) CBG. We do know that INS Viraat is decommissioned.

Second, INS Vikrant (as of current Report and information) will be the first and only one of her Class (40,000 Tons) Note : INS Vikramaditiya (45,000 Tons)

NOW, INS Vishal will be 65,000 Tons (Hence a class of her own) and there are a dozens of reports of it been nuclear powered , on board EMALS Etc!!... last i read that construction was suppose to start on 2011!!.... so far absolute NO reports that this has started!!!!.....u have any proof? or Current reports? or photos - if you have followed the construction of INS Vikramaditiya - we have seen numerous media reports + photos both of construction and floating out and fitment etc.... so where is for INS Vishal? ... She doesn't even had her plans frozen

Final - There is no reports for 2 more aircraft carriers! u r mistaken

Having said that YES , there is IN Plan for LPH/LPD (2-3 Nos.) Tender i think is floated - which u r mistaken for aircraft carriers, where they are technically not the same!

Just do some simple research and not only rely on BR and wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

A doubt.
@PARIKRAMA @Penguin
Do the OPVs of Indian navy fitted with sonar system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Ankit Kumar said:


> A doubt.
> @PARIKRAMA @Penguin
> Do the OPVs of Indian navy fitted with sonar system?


No. And why would it be? Thse ships are primarily designed for round the clock, all-weather, coastal patrolling, policing, anti-smuggling,anti-terrorist and Sea-Air search & rescue missions. They have no ASW armament (e.g. lightweight ASW torpedoes) that would necesssitate having a sonar for their effective use. Also, it kind of defeats the purpose of OPV versus e.g. corvette or light frigate: it is those combat related sensors and weapons that drive the cost of the vessel and the OPV is intended as a cheap - relatively speaking - patrol ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dash

GuardianRED said:


> Bro, sorry you are simply mistaken and only Relying On Bharat-rakshak forums , shown u need to do some research yourself
> 
> First, we do know its confirmed that the IN want 3 CGB , this is to be INS Vikramaditiya CGB, INS Vikrant (Commissioning 2018) CBG and INS Vishal (FUTURE) CBG. We do know that INS Viraat is decommissioned.
> 
> Second, INS Vikrant (as of current Report and information) will be the first and only one of her Class (40,000 Tons) Note : INS Vikramaditiya (45,000 Tons)
> 
> NOW, INS Vishal will be 65,000 Tons (Hence a class of her own) and there are a dozens of reports of it been nuclear powered , on board EMALS Etc!!... last i read that construction was suppose to start on 2011!!.... so far absolute NO reports that this has started!!!!.....u have any proof? or Current reports? or photos - if you have followed the construction of INS Vikramaditiya - we have seen numerous media reports + photos both of construction and floating out and fitment etc.... so where is for INS Vishal? ... She doesn't even had her plans frozen
> 
> Final - There is no reports for 2 more aircraft carriers! u r mistaken
> 
> Having said that YES , there is IN Plan for LPH/LPD (2-3 Nos.) Tender i think is floated - which u r mistaken for aircraft carriers, where they are technically not the same!
> 
> Just do some simple research and not only rely on BR and wiki



When did BR say that there will be so many ships? Pls find me an official BR article.


----------



## GuardianRED

nietzchee said:


> Navy Perspective plan 2030 calls for 5 CV break up as given before... Vikis are in the 40-45k medium range... MRSV is 4 LPD ... U235D2O S* guys on it ...viki builders were not permitted to take part in LPD...they complained abt it but were assured all future viki works with them...saint made that happen before he & his congregation banished from vatican.
> 
> AFPs on BR...not sure if any on PDF...if they do they will be on R&D and bureau of standards radar.




Again, pal, absolute no report or any article with what u have posted , if you can post where u got this info would shred some light.

What i mentioned is as per current details and information

INS Vikramaditiya wasn't built from the ground up, it is basically a deep upgrade and retrofitting of an existing ship
INS Vikrant is 40,000 TONS (Not Range) and will be only one of her class. THERE is absolutely no INFO of another one of the same being built
INS Vishal - (65,000 TONS) see my previous post
The builder for INS Vikrant - Cochin Shipyard is wasn't permitted because they didn't have an international Partner - IN ask for an existing LPD (or a variation of it ) from an international shipyard where the building of the LPD will be split between the international and local (HSL, L&T, Reliance)



Penguin said:


> No. And why would it be? Thse ships are primarily designed for round the clock, all-weather, coastal patrolling, policing, anti-smuggling,anti-terrorist and Sea-Air search & rescue missions. They have no ASW armament (e.g. lightweight ASW torpedoes) that would necesssitate having a sonar for their effective use. Also, it kind of defeats the purpose of OPV versus e.g. corvette or light frigate: it is those combat related sensors and weapons that drive the cost of the vessel and the OPV is intended as a cheap - relatively speaking - patrol ship.



@Penguin @Ankit Kumar

Technically they have on board An ECHO sounding device , which is a type of SONAR - used for search and rescue BUT NOT SONARs that one will find on larger warships


----------



## Penguin

GuardianRED said:


> Again, pal, absolute no report or any article with what u have posted , if you can post where u got this info would shred some light.
> 
> What i mentioned is as per current details and information
> 
> INS Vikramaditiya wasn't built from the ground up, it is basically a deep upgrade and retrofitting of an existing ship
> INS Vikrant is 40,000 TONS (Not Range) and will be only one of her class. THERE is absolutely no INFO of another one of the same being built
> INS Vishal - (65,000 TONS) see my previous post
> The builder for INS Vikrant - Cochin Shipyard is wasn't permitted because they didn't have an international Partner - IN ask for an existing LPD (or a variation of it ) from an international shipyard where the building of the LPD will be split between the international and local (HSL, L&T, Reliance)
> 
> 
> 
> @Penguin @Ankit Kumar
> 
> Technically they have on board An ECHO sounding device , which is a type of SONAR - used for search and rescue BUT NOT SONARs that one will find on larger warships


When I discuss an echo sounder, I call it that. The question clearly was not referring to the ability of the OPV to assess water depth, to find fish, or to map the sea floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@GuardianRED what is being said is the truth- the IN's perspective plan calls for 5-6 CBGs in the long term. This is their ultimate goal and frankly has been since the 1980s (as unbelievable as that sounds ). There is no concrete timeline on this but I think 2035 is the target. 

As it stands there will be 2 CBGs by 2020 (Vikramditya and Vikran based) and there is the very real possibility an additional Vikrant class will be churned out. From what I understand the IN has delayed the Vishal class by a few years (maybe she will only start being built in 2020 now) because of EMALS issues and propulsion questions ( I no think it is a certainty the Vishal will be nuclear powered but she was not initially set to be so redesigns have to take place along with massive support infrastructure aggregation ). 

By 2030 there would/could be 4 CBGs and an additional 2 by 2035. It is very doable and frankly the navy would be stupid not to be thinking big at this point.


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> @GuardianRED what is being said is the truth- the IN's perspective plan calls for 5-6 CBGs in the long term. This is their ultimate goal and frankly has been since the 1980s (as unbelievable as that sounds ). There is no concrete timeline on this but I think 2035 is the target.
> 
> As it stands there will be 2 CBGs by 2020 (Vikramditya and Vikran based) and there is the very real possibility an additional Vikrant class will be churned out. From what I understand the IN has delayed the Vishal class by a few years (maybe she will only start being built in 2020 now) because of EMALS issues and propulsion questions ( I no think it is a certainty the Vishal will be nuclear powered but she was not initially set to be so redesigns have to take place along with massive support infrastructure aggregation ).
> 
> By 2030 there would/could be 4 CBGs and an additional 2 by 2035. It is very doable and frankly the navy would be stupid not to be thinking big at this point.




Thanks for the reply, but again haven't read this anywhere!... Still IMO a 3 Carriers is feasible. 5 is overkill ... think the navy should concentrate on the LPD BG, with increase in navy rotary forces , something similar to what the Mistral ClassShip for the Egyptian navy


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Thanks for the reply, but again haven't read this anywhere!... Still IMO a 3 Carriers is feasible. 5 is overkill ... think the navy should concentrate on the LPD BG, with increase in navy rotary forces , something similar to what the Mistral ClassShip for the Egyptian navy


Again, this is for the LONG term. 5-6 CBGs wont be overkill in 2035 when India is the 3rd largest economy in the world and spending >$200BN/year on defence. As India's economy grows so will its interests and it will have to step up to the plate instead of shying away as it has down until now. 

The IN has also,wisely, pushed back the LPD induction until at least 2020 (work start), they haven't got the requisite infrastructure to necessitate 4-6 LPD (dedicated marine infantry, a surplus of naval transport helos, LCAC etc). In the long term these LPD BGs are essential to dominating the IOR but it is another of term ambition. 

Recently a major thrust has been given to ASW and especially Subs, a new class of SSN is now the IN's focus (for the next 3-4 years at least) when they had not originally expected to get the sanction for another 5 years at least.



nietzchee said:


> Correct...Vishal CVN class delayed..due to the Navy trying to make up its mind abt design options N/COGAG +E-drive propulsion, ski/steam/Emals...air wing - Baaz/teja/Frenchfry/F-teen? Navy most practical service...unused capacity at viki builders since viki2 on her way to sea ..plus promise by viki builders to deliver viki3 in 4-5 years compared to 8-9yrs at lower cost in real terms (adjusted inflation)...sarkar wants quick capability to give dhoti shiver up maos backside in SCS ( a la U2/USN concert between maostan & chiangkaistan...major loss of face for the huangdi in the eyes of the aam panda) leverage so they stop relieving themselves on the wrong side of the mountains. Possibility considering DND's push the limits iteratively design philosophy that viki3 may be more than 40-45k but no radical changes like N/emals...just more khan gas for extra wt.


The Vikrant sister ship will be very similar to the Vikrant/IAC-1 herself. She will no doubt feature design refinements but she will essentially be the same; STOBAR with a displacement in the region of 42-45,000 tons. There is nothing to be gained by dramatically changing her design when the Vikranf itself is a very modern design and the whole notion behind another Vikrant class is making use of the experience and churning out another in a dramatically contracted timeline. 

What will be most interesting about the Vikrant class itself will in fact be its air wing. If I was a betting man I would say we will be seeing a French flavour going forward (as far as fighters are concerned). The MiG-29Ks the IN has in service/on order are only enough to serve one STOBAR carrier, not two let alone three. There is a reason the IN has been very quiet on this front, if it was to be more MiG-29Ks they wouldn't placed orders for such by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nimitam

Abingdonboy said:


> The Vikrant sister ship will be very similar to the Vikrant/IAC-1 herself. She will no doubt feature design refinements but she will essentially be the same; STOBAR with a displacement in the region of 42-45,000 tons. There is nothing to be gained by dramatically changing her design when the Vikranf itself is a very modern design and the whole notion behind another Vikrant class is making use of the experience and churning out another in a dramatically contracted timeline.
> 
> What will be most interesting about the Vikrant class itself will in fact be its air wing. If I was a betting man I would say we will be seeing a French flavour going forward (as far as fighters are concerned). The MiG-29Ks the IN has in service/on order are only enough to serve one STOBAR carrier, not two let alone three. There is a reason the IN has been very quiet on this front, if it was to be more MiG-29Ks they wouldn't placed orders for such by now.



The new IAC 2 might fly the Raffy. Maybe that accounts for the 18 raffy for IN.


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> Again, this is for the LONG term. 5-6 CBGs wont be overkill in 2035 when India is the 3rd largest economy in the world and spending >$200BN/year on defence. As India's economy grows so will its interests and it will have to step up to the plate instead of shying away as it has down until now.
> 
> The IN has also,wisely, pushed back the LPD induction until at least 2020 (work start), they haven't got the requisite infrastructure to necessitate 4-6 LPD (dedicated marine infantry, a surplus of naval transport helos, LCAC etc). In the long term these LPD BGs are essential to dominating the IOR but it is another of term ambition.
> 
> Recently a major thrust has been given to ASW and especially Subs, a new class of SSN is now the IN's focus (for the next 3-4 years at least) when they had not originally expected to get the sanction for another 5 years at least.
> 
> 
> The Vikrant sister ship will be very similar to the Vikrant/IAC-1 herself. She will no doubt feature design refinements but she will essentially be the same; STOBAR with a displacement in the region of 42-45,000 tons. There is nothing to be gained by dramatically changing her design when the Vikranf itself is a very modern design and the whole notion behind another Vikrant class is making use of the experience and churning out another in a dramatically contracted timeline.
> 
> What will be most interesting about the Vikrant class itself will in fact be its air wing. If I was a betting man I would say we will be seeing a French flavour going forward (as far as fighters are concerned). The MiG-29Ks the IN has in service/on order are only enough to serve one STOBAR carrier, not two let alone three. There is a reason the IN has been very quiet on this front, if it was to be more MiG-29Ks they wouldn't placed orders for such by now.




Agree the IN Focus should on on its Underwater capability! SSN SSK, SSBN etc

Seriously Hope the IN doesn't go the IAF way by having a 3rd Attack Aircraft in its wing (To many aircraft) think it should maybe have an electronic craft like the Prowler/Growler(Wish list) ASW/ASuW Copters (Urgent Requirement) AEW aircraft like the E3

Plus Read that feasibility studies are been done for modification of the MiG 29K for CATOBAR operations , which is far better and faster induction than bring in a new AC (sorry trying to location whether is an article or someone told me)


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Agree the IN Focus should on on its Underwater capability! SSN SSK, SSBN etc
> 
> Seriously Hope the IN doesn't go the IAF way by having a 3rd Attack Aircraft in its wing (To many aircraft) think it should maybe have an electronic craft like the Prowler/Growler(Wish list) ASW/ASuW Copters (Urgent Requirement) AEW aircraft like the E3
> 
> Plus Read that feasibility studies are been done for modification of the MiG 29K for CATOBAR operations , which is far better and faster induction than bring in a new AC (sorry trying to location whether is an article or someone told me)


The Rafale-M in the IN would actually be the most cost effective and optimal solution. Not only could the IN have a world class naval finger but they could use it for all future carriers both STOBAR and CATOBAR. And what I have heard the IN are most excited by from the Rafale is the maintainability of this type, they are content with the performance of the MiG-29K but are aware that it is a very difficult machine to keep war ready. This is the last thing you want with a carrier fighter when you go to sea with everything needed to keep the birds going and every extra tool/spare/mechanic imposes a heavy cost on a ship with finite space and resources. 

My friend @Taygibay may be able to provide more info on how low the Rafale's "footprint" is when deployed on carriers vis a vis "legacy" platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> The Rafale-M in the IN would actually be the most cost effective and optimal solution. Not only could the IN have a world class naval finger but they could use it for all future carriers both STOBAR and CATOBAR. And what I have heard the IN are most excited by from the Rafale is the maintainability of this type, they are content with the performance of the MiG-29K but are aware that it is a very difficult machine to keep war ready. This is the last thing you want with a carrier fighter when you go to sea with everything needed to keep the birds going and every extra tool/spare/mechanic imposes a heavy cost on a ship with finite space and resources.
> 
> My friend @Taygibay may be able to provide more info on how low the Rafale's "footprint" is when deployed on carriers vis a vis "legacy" platforms.



The MiG 29K isnt a legacy Aircraft! Its an ALL new Aircraft that happens to be based on the MiG 29. The IN footed the bill of development and proved a worthy aircraft that the RuN has ordered them

Still would like to see the info your friend has on the Rafael M


----------



## Penguin

GuardianRED said:


> Thanks for the reply, but again haven't read this anywhere!... Still IMO a 3 Carriers is feasible. 5 is overkill ... think the navy should concentrate on the LPD BG, with increase in navy rotary forces , something similar to what the Mistral ClassShip for the Egyptian navy


5 carriers allows you to have 1 on station at all times (hence, US maintains 10 minimum)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*INDIAN NAVY’S WARSHIPS VISIT SOUTH KOREA; PART OF EASTERN FLEET’S DEPLOYMENT TO SOUTH CHINA SEA*

The ships are under the command of Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet, Rear Admiral S V Bhokare, YSM. During the visit, the ships will have professional interaction with the Republic of Korea (ROK) Navy towards further enhancing co-operation between the two forces
In line with continuing focus on India's 'Act East' policy, Indian Navy's warships Sahyadri, Shakti and Kirch arrived today in Busan on a four day visit, as part of deployment of the Eastern Fleet to the South China Sea.
“In addition, calls on senior Government and military authorities, sporting and cultural interactions and sharing of best practices, aimed at strengthening ties and mutual understanding between the two Navies, are also planned. The visiting ships are also likely to conduct exercises with the ROK Navy, aimed at enhancing interoperability in communication as well as Search and Rescue procedures, post departure from Busan. INS Sahyadri is commanded by Captain K S Rajkumar, INS Shakti is commanded by Captain Gagan Kaushal and INS Kirch is commanded by Commander Sharad Sinsunwal,” said the Defence Ministry release.

Defence and Security relations between India and Republic of Korea have evolved steadily over the years and have received a renewed impetus with the visit of Indian defence delegation led by Defence Minister in April 16, the release said. “Subscription to training courses, participation in multi-lateral seminars/forums, reciprocal port visits, high-level delegations and training exchanges have bolstered naval cooperation between the two countries. In addition, both countries have forged ties in the field of military R&D, with MoU signed between Indian Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and the Defence Acquisition program Administration (DAPA) of RoK. The last visit by an IN ship to Republic of Korea was in October 2015, when Sahyadri berthed at Incheon,” it added.
The current visit seeks to enhance maritime cooperation between the Indian Navy and the ROK Navy. It will further bolster the strong bonds of friendship between India and Republic of Korea and contribute to security and stability in this vital part of the world, the release concluded.

http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/06/indian-navys-warships-visit-south-korea.html


*INS Sindhuvir to undergo refit at HSL*

After the successful launch of INS Sindhukirti after refit, another Sindhughosh class Russia-made submarine INS Sindhuvir will undergo refit at the Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL) from January 2017. The order for complete repairs is estimated at Rs.400 crore. The delivery time fixed for the submarine, which took part in several operations of the Navy, is two years. It will join operations immediately after the refit.“It will be another prestigious project for us after delivering the new-look Sindhukirti last year. We will learn from our previous experience and complete the job better this time,” HSL Chairman and Managing Director L.V. Sarat Babu told The Hindu on Monday. The HSL had to face criticism in certain quarters for the inordinate delay in completing retrofitting of INS Sindhukirti. “It completed diving and harbour trials. There was some delay due to certain forces beyond our control,” he said. Defence project The HSL is also in the race among other Defence PSUs, and L&T and Pipavav Defence for bagging the contract for construction of 10 futuristic submarines to augment the capacity of the Navy at an estimated cost of Rs. 60,000 crore under P-75 (1) project. Under ‘Make-in India’ programme, the HSL pins high hopes on bagging the project going by the ecosystem prevailing in the city. The HSL also tied up with Hyundai Heavy Industries of Korea for technical cooperation. It formed a consortium with MIDHANI and BHEL in 2014 for more financial security to bag the contract. Asked to comment on the status of the project, Rear Admiral Sarat Babu said due to the new Defence procurement policy, a decision was awaited on strategic partnerships.“A decision on P 75 (1) is expected only after stand-on strategic partnerships is spelt out,” he clarified. It is expected to cost Rs.400 crore and the delivery time fixed is two years from January 2017

http://idrw.org/ins-sindhuvir-undergo-refit-hsl/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*27 Nations to Participate in World's Largest Maritime Exercise*
From Commander, U.S. Third Fleet Public Affairs
SAN DIEGO (NNS) -- Twenty-seven nations, 45 ships, five submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel will participate in the biennial Rim of the Pacific exercise scheduled, June 30 - Aug. 4, in and around the Hawaiian Islands and southern California.

As the world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2016 is the 25th exercise in the series that began in 1971.

The theme of RIMPAC 2016 is "Capable, Adaptive, Partners." The participating nations and forces will exercise a wide range of capabilities and demonstrate the inherent flexibility of maritime forces. These capabilities range from disaster relief and maritime security operations to sea control and complex warfighting. The relevant, realistic training program includes amphibious operations; gunnery, missile, anti-submarine and air defense exercises; counter-piracy operations; mine clearance operations; and explosive ordnance disposal and diving and salvage operations.

This year's exercise includes forces from Australia, Brazil, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, France, Germany,* India*, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, the People's Republic of China, Peru, the Republic of Korea, the Republic of the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, Tonga, the United Kingdom and the United States.

This is the first time that Brazil, Denmark, Germany, and Italy are participating in RIMPAC. Additional firsts will involve flexing the command and control structure for various at-sea events and incorporating a submarine rescue exercise. This year will see amphibious operations in the Southern California operating area, feature a harpoon missile shoot from a U.S. Navy littoral combat ship and highlight fleet innovation during the Trident Warrior experimentation series.

The Department of the Navy's Great Green Fleet yearlong initiative will also play a major role in RIMPAC. The initiative highlights global operations using energy conservation measures and alternative fuel blends to demonstrate how optimizing energy use increases resiliency and operational readiness. During RIMPAC, almost all participating units will operate using an approved alternate-fuel blend.

Hosted by U.S. Pacific Fleet, RIMPAC 2016 will be led by U.S. Vice Adm. Nora Tyson, commander of the U.S. 3rd Fleet (C3F), who will serve as the Combined Task Force (CTF) Commander. Royal Canadian Navy Rear Adm. Scott Bishop will serve as deputy commander of the CTF, and Japan Maritime Self Defense Force Rear Adm. Koji Manabe as the vice commander. Other key leaders of the multinational force will include Commodore Malcolm Wise of the Royal Australian Navy, who will command the maritime component; Brig. Gen. Blaise Frawley of the Royal Canadian Air Force, who will command the air component; and the amphibious task force will be led by Royal New Zealand Navy Commodore James Gilmour.

http://www.public.navy.mil/surfor/P...te-in-World's-Largest-Maritime-Exercise-.aspx



Any idea , which of our ships will be participating ?


----------



## #hydra#

Can anybody pls compare electronic warfare and radar package of INS vikramaditya with IAC1 vikrant? Heard that vikramaditya can blind any aircraft nd Ashm with its radar.
@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @GURU DUTT @Water Car Engineer @Chanakya's_Chant @nietzchee

My doubt is that why IN went on selex RAN40Over vikrants radar?whats the advantages of ran40 ober existing radars of vikramaditya.


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747772198111182848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kali

Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?

Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?

Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?

Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?


----------



## Ankit Kumar

kali said:


> Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?
> 
> Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?
> 
> Can India develop indigenous diesel electric submarine?
> 
> Can India develop indigdideldiesel electric submarine?



For questions like can India... 
Look at the subsystems of that thing and is India working on them .

In case of diesel electrics , see we have now submarine based HWT and its improvements , we have a prototype of AIP, we have access to silent diesel engines, Sonar is there , warship grade steel is there , and we have now decent experience at building submarines. 

Combine all this, why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

There is no need to invent a wheel which is already invented. Applaus to those projects which is tailer made for our needs . 
No need to start from squre one but need to start from the product which meets cost, technology and customisation. 
off shelves but offer co production where we can impliment our research to make it better for our needs to rather than making the product from scratch .


----------



## kali

Ankit Kumar said:


> For questions like can India...
> Look at the subsystems of that thing and is India working on them .
> 
> In case of diesel electrics , see we have now submarine based HWT and its improvements , we have a prototype of AIP, we have access to silent diesel engines, Sonar is there , warship grade steel is there , and we have now decent experience at building submarines.
> 
> Combine all this, why not.


Is there any decent plan that India will develop diesel electric submarines


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any info on this:






@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @ni8mare @hellfire @Water Car Engineer @nair @Bombaywalla @fsayed @acetophenol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

kali said:


> Is there any decent plan that India will develop diesel electric submarines



As of now, officially no.


----------



## Local_Legend

Abingdonboy said:


> Any info on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @ni8mare @hellfire @Water Car Engineer @nair @Bombaywalla @fsayed @acetophenol




Contract given at 2010 . Construction is on going . Expected to be completed soon . 

http://www.hccindia.com/core_business_inner.php?id=18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

2 Type 209 mod1500 to be overhauled and upgraded by TKMS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748410763732193281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Ankit Kumar said:


> 2 Type 209 mod1500 to be overhauled and upgraded by TKMS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748410763732193281



Any details of the Upgrade?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> 2 Type 209 mod1500 to be overhauled and upgraded by TKMS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748410763732193281





GuardianRED said:


> Any details of the Upgrade?





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748411435814883328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748411435814883328


Possible similar to 

*Chang Bogo upgrades/variant[edit]*
See also: Chang Bogo class submarine
The South Korean _Chang Bogo_-class submarines (Hangul: 장보고급 잠수함, Hanja: 張保皐級潛水艦) have reportedly been heavily upgraded in the 21st century,[24] which if undertaken was supposed to include domestic hull stretch augmentation from 1,200 tons to 1,400 tons and installment of domestically developed Torpedo Acoustic Counter Measures (TACM).[25] Some upgrades could have been affected or altered due to Korean economic problems of the late 1990s, which modified other plans to acquire nine 1,500-ton AIP-equipped boats or upgrade six 1200 boats to 1,500-tons AIP-equipped boats,[25][26][27] although the more ambitious plan to acquire nine 1,800-ton Type 214 AIP submarines was preserved and put under progress, not unaided by the quick recovery of the South Korean economy in 1999,[28] which will reportedly be wrapped up in 2018 when all submarines of the type are scheduled to be commissioned. LIG Nex1 began producing TACM for unspecified submarine types of the ROKN as well, which finished development in 2000.[29][30] Outfitting of the submarines with Sub-Harpoon launching capability was a part of the upgrade,[25] and seems to have been carried out on several submarines by 2008.[4][31][32] They can equip the White Shark heavy torpedo,[29][33][34] and can possibly equip submarine-launched Hae Sung anti-ship missiles later on.[35][36] AIP and flank-array sonars are planned for future modernizations.[37]

In December 2011, Daewoo won a contract to build Indonesia three 1,400-ton _Chang Bogo_-class submarines for $1.07 billion.[38] Construction of the submarines will start in January 2012 for delivery by 2015 and 2016, for commissioning in the first half of 2018. They'll be equipped with torpedoes and guided missiles.[39] The submarines are described to be Korea's original model, bigger and more advanced than Indonesia's refurbished Type 209/1300.[40] Initially the offered submarines were going to be in-service ROKN submarines.[41] The sale will be done without the involvement of German companies.[42] South Korea is currently the only country outside Germany independently offering the Type 209 for sale. Indonesia was also offered two license built Type 209 submarines manufactured by a group of Turkish (SSM - Undersecretariat for Defense Industries) and German companies (HDW/ThyssenKrupp), a deal reported to be valued at $1 billion.[43] SSM was also offering the leases of Type 209 submarines until new submarines could be completed.[42] The offer has since been superseded by the DSME submarine contract. The three new submarines would be equipped with the Kongsberg MSI-90U MK2 combat systems, Indra's Pegaso RESM system and Aries-S LPI radar.[44]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748850275893608448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748483175035375616

Press Information Bureau
Government of India
Ministry of Defence
30-June-2016 14:55 IST
Launch of GRSE Yards 2112 (FO-WJFAC) 

The fourth in the series of Follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (FO-WJFAC) for the Indian Navy was launched on 30 Jun 16 at a ceremony at Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd (GRSE), Kolkata. The ship was launched by Smt Aruna Korde, wife of Vice Admiral Jaywant Korde, AVSM, VSM, Controller of Logistics.

After formal welcome by Rear Admiral AK Verma (Retd), VSM, Chairman and Managing Director, GRSE Ltd, the ceremony commenced with an address by the Chief Guest, Vice Admiral Jaywant Korde, AVSM, VSM, Controller of Logistics, Indian Navy. Thereafter, in accordance with the traditions, invocations from Atharva Veda were recited and Smt. Aruna Korde applied ‘Kumkum’ on the ship and named the ship as ‘INS Tarasa’. She wished the ship good luck and launched the vessel. The name of the ship, like the previously launched FO-WJFACs, is based on the picturesque island in the Andaman and Nicobar islands in the Bay of Bengal.

Speaking on the occasion, Vice Admiral Jaywant Korde, commended the contribution made by GRSE towards meeting the Navy’s growing requirements of state of art warships and acknowledged the role of GRSE as a reliable partner in pursuing the national goal of ‘Make in India’. He brought out that with the delivery of the first ship of FO-WJFAC project in Apr 16, M/s GRSE has delivered a total of 95 ships to the Indian Navy which speaks volumes about the shipyard capabilities. He extended warm felicitations to the entire team of the GRSE for their significant contribution towards meeting the Navy’s growing requirements of state-of-art warships.

These Follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft are powered by the latest MTU engines, along with an advanced machinery control system and water jets and can attain a maximum speed of up to 35 Knots. The indigenous CRN 91 Gun with Optronic Pedestal gives the ships the requisite firepower to undertake its role of patrolling at sea effectively.

The launch of FO-WJFAC, Yard 2112 designed in-house and built by GRSE, Kolkata for the Indian Navy is yet another milestone in India’s quest for self-reliance in shipbuilding.

DKS/AC







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748353311955255296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748128433985753088















cc: Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Local_Legend

*EXCLUSIVE: LOCKHEED MARTIN IS IN TALKS WITH NAVY FOR AEGIS AIR-TO-AIR DEFENSE SYSTEM*

Lockheed Martin is in talks with the Navy for Aegis air-to-air defence system and with the BSF for the Hellfire missile system
_Lockheed Martin, set up shop in India in 2008 and has won bids from the Air Force and the Navy. During a recent visit to Bengaluru, Phil Shaw, Chief Executive of Lockheed Martin India Pvt. Ltd. spoke about the company’s plans._

Edited excerpts:

How has been Lockheed Martin's journey in India so far?

We are very pleased with our experience in India in the last ten years. We have got a very successful transport aircraft, the C-130 J Hercules, to service the Air Force. Six are in service and six more on order. As part of the Boeing Apache attack helicopter , we provide a large part of the machine capability to its fire control and weapon systems.

Our joint venture with Tata Advanced Systems Ltd has been making both for the C-130 aricraft and the helicopters for the last six or seven years in Hyderabad. Now that we [the parent company] have acquired Sikorsky, we also make for its helicopters and have essentially doubled our footprint in India. The Hyderabad facility is our sole supplier worldwide of the C-130J tail and the S-92B helicopter cabins. Every C130 aircraft or S-92 helicopter that we sell around the world has this component manufactured in India.

Recently the government revised the foreign direct investment norms . The talk in this context is that Lockheed will bring its F-16 fighter production unit to India. Do you concur?

The offer of F-16s has been made by the U.S. government to the Government of India. We are certainly very excited by the offer and very supportive of it. We would look to bring a lot of manufacturing capability into India if selected. We think it is a very strong `make in India' story to bring a production line such as F-16 with all that entails the ecosystem that will build around it.

When would it happen if it came through?

It really is a government-to-government discussions. I am not in a position to say anything about it.

Are joint ventures your strategy? Who are you in discussions with?

We are typically trying to partner a local company as it gives us confidence to do a lot more in India. But all of our activity won't be with one company. We are always talking with many public and private sector industries on various programmes and capabilities. I wouldn't name any particular company or sector.

What has been your investment here so far, including the Tata venture? What would it be in future? How does the revised norm on 100 per cent FDI make a difference to your plans here?

We do not typically provide that. What I can tell you is, as a result of the investments we have made, there are about 1,000 trained and highly skilled aeronautical engineers in Hyderabad who are of a [desirably productive] average age of 24 years. And beyond that there are people who provide and support that industry. And we would love to do a lot more.

On the FDI question, I am not allowed to comment. Just that coupled with the ease of doing business it is helpful to future investments. But I wouldn’t say if it has affected something here and now. As for future investments, Lockheed would look at each case on its merit before deciding how much investment is required to satisfy the business plans.

Do you plan to increase the number of recruits?

It would most definitely increase if we are successful with some of these programmes.

Would you expand beyond Hyderabad? At aerospace city Bengaluru, for instance, where large public sector defence companies are present?

We wouldn't be concentrated in one spot. Here too, as in the U.S., we would be keen to see investments in multiple states as projects develop. That would also depend on our partner.

We are looking at other states that are developing aerospace and defence policies and which wish to attract A&D companies; and at the infrastructure there.

And there are some areas outside of the military, such as cyber security, renewable energy and smart cities

Obviously we are in discussions with HAL [Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd], too, as one aeronautical company with another.

Which specific projects and opportunities are you looking at here?

With C130, hopefully there are some future possibilities. A good opportunity is with helicopters on the military and security side. The Indian Navy's Multi-Role Helicopter (MRH) programme has multiple platforms. The Navy has selected the S-70B Sea Hawks for anti-submarine warfare. [Pending the ongoing cost negotiations] we hope to close the offer in a few months. We hope to supply 16 of these to the Navy with an option for eight more to replace the older Sea Kings.

There could be a future Navy MRH programme for additional anti-submarine and utility helicopters.The civil side is probably underdeveloped with a potential to grow.

We are very keen to support that with Sikorsky helicopters that are partly built here. We are talking with the Navy for Aegis air-to-air defence system; with the BSF for the Hellfire missile system that comes with the Apache helicopters;

On the land side, the Javelin anti-tank guided missile is offered through the Defence Trade & Technology Initiative between the two governments for co-development and co-production with Indian industry.

We have collaborated with Ashok Leyland for the design of a [Army] vehicle technology. We have partnered with VEM Technologies in Hyderabad on the vehicle or ship-mounted Gyros combat systems. Some of it can be co-produced here at some point.

http://www.thehindu.com/business/interview-with-phil-shaw-ceo-of-lockheed-martin/article8804292.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

Indian authorities have again stalled a bid by French naval shipbuilder DCNS to invest in establishing a company in India to develop and produce air independent propulsion systems (AIP) for submarines.

New Delhi's Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) said in a notice on 6 July that it has deferred judgment on the DCNS proposal, although it gave no explanation for the delay. It is the FIPB's second deferral of the proposal: the first was announced in mid-May.

In its notice, the FIPB said the investment proposal features a bid by DCNS to set up a company in India to undertake "design and industrialisation studies, research and development activities, and manufacturing and maintenance in relation to air independent propulsion systems for submarines".

http://www.janes.com/article/62055/...s=1&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Perpendicular said:


> Indian authorities have again stalled a bid by French naval shipbuilder DCNS to invest in establishing a company in India to develop and produce air independent propulsion systems (AIP) for submarines.
> 
> New Delhi's Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) said in a notice on 6 July that it has deferred judgment on the DCNS proposal, although it gave no explanation for the delay. It is the FIPB's second deferral of the proposal: the first was announced in mid-May.
> 
> In its notice, the FIPB said the investment proposal features a bid by DCNS to set up a company in India to undertake "design and industrialisation studies, research and development activities, and manufacturing and maintenance in relation to air independent propulsion systems for submarines".
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/62055/...s=1&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed



Stick to our Desi AIP Fuel Cell.


----------



## Odysseus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752325726594961408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MKC

What is INS India?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752046775863652352INS India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Dil sambhal jaa zara, phir mohobat karne chala ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752678343145730048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Local_Legend

*INDIA TO LEASE ONE MORE AKULA-CLASS NUCLEAR SUB FROM RUSSIAN NAVY*

MOSCOW — In 2010, India began a 10-year lease of the nuclear-powered Akula-class attack submarine Nerpa. After joining India's Navy, the submarine was renamed to INS Chakra.
"India agreed to lease a project 971 submarine which will be withdrawn from the Russian Navy," the source told Kommersant newspaper.
Akula-class submarines feature very low acoustic signatures and can carry up to 12 submarine-launched cruise missiles with nuclear warheads and a range of 3,000 kilometers (1,860 miles) in addition to anti-ship missiles and torpedoes.


http://sputniknews.com/military/20160712/1042804814/russian-navy-akula-sub.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Local_Legend said:


> *INDIA TO LEASE ONE MORE AKULA-CLASS NUCLEAR SUB FROM RUSSIAN NAVY*
> 
> MOSCOW — In 2010, India began a 10-year lease of the nuclear-powered Akula-class attack submarine Nerpa. After joining India's Navy, the submarine was renamed to INS Chakra.
> "India agreed to lease a project 971 submarine which will be withdrawn from the Russian Navy," the source told Kommersant newspaper.
> Akula-class submarines feature very low acoustic signatures and can carry up to 12 submarine-launched cruise missiles with nuclear warheads and a range of 3,000 kilometers (1,860 miles) in addition to anti-ship missiles and torpedoes.
> 
> 
> http://sputniknews.com/military/20160712/1042804814/russian-navy-akula-sub.html


Is this Serious? Never liked the term "*citing a source in the military"*


----------



## MKC

Chief of the Naval Staff commissions INS karna - Marine Commandos get a new Base at Visakhapatnam 

Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff commissioned the Marine Commandos Unit as ‘INS Karna’ in a solemn ceremony held at the Naval Base at Bheemunipatanam today, 12 July 2016. Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command and senior naval dignitaries were also present on the occasion. The Marine Commando Force (MCF), also called as the ‘MARCOS’, was raised in February 1987 as the Indian Marine Special Force (IMSF), capable of operating in all three dimensions, at sea, in air and on land. 


The event commenced with an impressive parade which was reviewed by the Chief of the Naval Staff. Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command addressed the gathering which was followed by reading out of the Commissioning Warrant by Commanding Officer(Designate), Captain Varun Singh, SC. The ceremony was solemnised by an invocation in Sanskrit. Smt Reena Lanba, wife of Admiral Sunil Lanba, unveiled the Commissioning Plaque and named the Special Forces Unit as ‘INS Karna’. This was followed by hoisting of the Naval Ensign and playing of the National Anthem, in accordance with the time honoured customs and traditions of the _Indian Navy_.


Conveying his best wishes to the newly commissioned unit, the Chief of the Naval Staff said that MARCOS have established themselves as Special Operations Force of international repute in a short span and have won well deserved gallantry awards for their acts of courage and valour. He further added that the MARCOS proved their excellence wherever they have been deployed in various operations. Over the years, the Special Force has conducted numerous independent missions of direct action, reconnaissance and surveillance, and recovery operations.


Admiral Lanba emphasised the need to for all Marine Commandos to keep their “steel sharp and powder dry” as they would be the first into the battle and the need to be ‘_Mission Ready and a Winner’ _always. As the roles and responsibilities of the Indian Navy have expanded in the Indian Ocean Region and beyond, Special Operations Force would be required to be deployed in future combat at the strategic and operational level, said the Admiral.


The commissioning of INS Karna, has added a new base to the Special Forces of the Indian Navy as they deploy to safeguard our nation’s vast maritime interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

GuardianRED said:


> Is this Serious? Never liked the term "*citing a source in the military"*




Well . Let's hope it's true. I heard same news from other members here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

What happened to the Marine Expeditionary Force India was supposed to have ? I believe we saw some pictures of a batallion being set up in the last 2- years.

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Capt.Popeye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753106723066478592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753132660558598144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753195587059810305


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dandpatta said:


> What happened to the Marine Expeditionary Force India was supposed to have ? I believe we saw some pictures of a batallion being set up in the last 2- years.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @Capt.Popeye


It is a long term effort, don't expect any real results before 2025 and consider the fact the IN has pushed their LHD/LPD producrement down their priority list and they won't be in service before 2025.


----------



## Agent_47

Yet-to-be-resolved procurement decisions include those concerning the upgrade of the IN’s Sea King Mk.42B and Kamov Ka-28PL ASW helicopters, procurement of 16 ten-tonne shipborne NMRHs, procurement of 16 shallow water ASW vessels, procurement of eight GRP-hulled MCMVs, and the procurement of 15 mobile missile coastal batteries (MMCB) for defence of the coastline against attacks from the sea.

What is both absurd and surprising is that the DAC did not decide on whether to opt for a single design for both the NGMV and SW-ASW vessel requirements. While the IN will eventually acquire 12 NGMVs (to replace the existing 10 existing 477-tonne Project 1241RE guided-missile corvettes, of which the first five were acquired off-the-shelf from Russia between 1987 and 1991, while six were subsequently licence-built by Mazagon Docks Ltd and Goa Shipyard Ltd at a unit cost of US$35 million), the 16 SW-ASW vessels with heli-decks are meant to be a new capability accretion. The IN has specified that the range of the NGMV should be not less than 2,800nm at sustained economical speed and 1,000mm at maximum speed. Max speed of the NGMV, according to the IN, should not be less than 35 Knots, while the maximum sustained speed should not be less than 25 Knots. In addition, the NGMV must carry a minimum of 8 cruise missiles, while for air-defence, the vessel should be fitted with a SR-SAM-type point-defence missile system (PDMS) for providing credible near-360-degree anti-missile defence coverage. The PDMS should also be able to engage sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles with a maximum speed of Mach 3. In addition, a remotely-controlled, 15km-range 76/62 main gun within a stealthy, faceted turret and using both radar and optronic fire-control systems is also required, as is a close-in weapon system (CIWS) using similar fire-control systems for low-intensity maritime operations (LIMO). Also specified is a countermeasures dispensing system that should be capable of firing chaff in all-round direction in distraction, seduction and centroid modes. The IN will also in future install active-kill anti-torpedo systems.

For the SW-ASW vessel requirement, the same hull design of the NGMV can easily be used, with the only difference being the absence of cruise missiles on the former, which in turn creates the space for accommodating a light twin-engined helicopter or a VTOL UAV, plus remote-controlled autonomous surface or underwater surveillance vehicles equipped with acoustic sensors. In addition, there is scope for both types of vessels being equipped with identical integrated masts, PDMS and CIWS suites. 

When it comes to cruise missiles for the NGMVs and the MMCBs, two indigenous vertically-launched options are available. The first is the projected BrahMos-NG, while the second is an anti-ship cruise missile version of the Nirbhay LACM. Both these missiles will in future house an indigenous X-band monopulse imaging seeker that can use different target recognition algorithms for attacking both hostile warships at sea, as well as static installations on land. 

http://trishul-trident.blogspot.in/2016/06/thats-airpower-for-you-2.html

I'm so bumbed that we still don't have a standard PDMS and universal VLS. maitri SAM quard packed in a UVLS would have been great. 

@Penguin What will be the tonnage if NGMV and SW-ASW choose to be one design ?


----------



## MKC

Agent_47 said:


> Yet-to-be-resolved procurement decisions include those concerning the upgrade of the IN’s Sea King Mk.42B and Kamov Ka-28PL ASW helicopters, procurement of 16 ten-tonne shipborne NMRHs, procurement of 16 shallow water ASW vessels, procurement of eight GRP-hulled MCMVs, and the procurement of 15 mobile missile coastal batteries (MMCB) for defence of the coastline against attacks from the sea.
> 
> What is both absurd and surprising is that the DAC did not decide on whether to opt for a single design for both the NGMV and SW-ASW vessel requirements. While the IN will eventually acquire 12 NGMVs (to replace the existing 10 existing 477-tonne Project 1241RE guided-missile corvettes, of which the first five were acquired off-the-shelf from Russia between 1987 and 1991, while six were subsequently licence-built by Mazagon Docks Ltd and Goa Shipyard Ltd at a unit cost of US$35 million), the 16 SW-ASW vessels with heli-decks are meant to be a new capability accretion. The IN has specified that the range of the NGMV should be not less than 2,800nm at sustained economical speed and 1,000mm at maximum speed. Max speed of the NGMV, according to the IN, should not be less than 35 Knots, while the maximum sustained speed should not be less than 25 Knots. In addition, the NGMV must carry a minimum of 8 cruise missiles, while for air-defence, the vessel should be fitted with a SR-SAM-type point-defence missile system (PDMS) for providing credible near-360-degree anti-missile defence coverage. The PDMS should also be able to engage sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles with a maximum speed of Mach 3. In addition, a remotely-controlled, 15km-range 76/62 main gun within a stealthy, faceted turret and using both radar and optronic fire-control systems is also required, as is a close-in weapon system (CIWS) using similar fire-control systems for low-intensity maritime operations (LIMO). Also specified is a countermeasures dispensing system that should be capable of firing chaff in all-round direction in distraction, seduction and centroid modes. The IN will also in future install active-kill anti-torpedo systems.
> 
> For the SW-ASW vessel requirement, the same hull design of the NGMV can easily be used, with the only difference being the absence of cruise missiles on the former, which in turn creates the space for accommodating a light twin-engined helicopter or a VTOL UAV, plus remote-controlled autonomous surface or underwater surveillance vehicles equipped with acoustic sensors. In addition, there is scope for both types of vessels being equipped with identical integrated masts, PDMS and CIWS suites.
> 
> When it comes to cruise missiles for the NGMVs and the MMCBs, two indigenous vertically-launched options are available. The first is the projected BrahMos-NG, while the second is an anti-ship cruise missile version of the Nirbhay LACM. Both these missiles will in future house an indigenous X-band monopulse imaging seeker that can use different target recognition algorithms for attacking both hostile warships at sea, as well as static installations on land.
> 
> http://trishul-trident.blogspot.in/2016/06/thats-airpower-for-you-2.html
> 
> I'm so bumbed that we still don't have a standard PDMS and universal VLS. maitri SAM quard packed in a UVLS would have been great.
> 
> @Penguin What will be the tonnage if NGMV and SW-ASW choose to be one design ?


Isn't design for ASW Shallow Water Craft already finalised & awarded contract to GRSE?
Specifications
Length: 70 metres (230 ft)
Beam: 10.2 metres (33 ft)
Draught: 2.7 metres (8.9 ft)
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h)+
Range: 1,800 nautical miles (3,300 km) at 14 knots (26 km/h)
Complement: 7O 50S
EOI by GRSE
I think such vessel can't be used for NGMV as this is too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

*Germany to Upgrade Two Indian Attack Submarines*

_Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems signed a deal with the Indian Navy on June 29._
German defense contractor ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) signed a $ 38.4 million contract for the modernization of two out of four Shishumar-class (Type 209/1500) diesel-electric attack submarines in service with the Indian Navy on June 29, according to Indian media reports.
The four 1,450-ton Shishumar-class SSKs form the Indian Navy’s 10th submarine squadron based in Mumbai. Two Shishumar-class submarines were assembled at the Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) at Kiel in Germany, while the third and fourth vessels of the class were license-built at Mumbai’s Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited and commissioned in the early 1990s.
The upgrade of the two license-built SSKs, aimed at extending their operational life by ten years, will also take place in Mumbai, according to a TKMS press release. TKMS’s contract with the Indian Navy entails fitting the boats with a new weapons suite–Boeing anti-ship UGM-84L Harpoon Block encapsulated missile systems.
In detail, the new weapons package includes 12 UGM-84L Harpoon Block II Encapsulated Missiles, 10 UTM-84L Harpoon Encapsulated Training missiles, and two Encapsulated Harpoon certification training vehicles. TKMS will also offer training to support and operate the new weapon system.
The upgrades will likely only take place on the latest two license-built Shishummar-class vessels due to technical limitations. “Only these two (Shalki and Shankul) can be done because certain modifications to the firing chain for missile launch need to be incorporated, which in a ‘fitted for’ configurations had already been catered for. Only the impulse flasks etc need to be added in the firing chain as the torpedoes are in swim out mode,” an Indian Navy official told local media.
“It is a key milestone in our long-standing commitment towards India. We have the capacity to integrate any weapon system that is selected by the Indian Navy, onto our submarines. We are happy to take on this project to now integrate the harpoon missiles in two of the four SSK submarines ” Gurnad Sodhi, Managing Director of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems India, said.
TKMS is also competing for a contract to build six new diesel-electric submarines for the Indian Navy. As I reported previously (“Germany Offers India New Stealth Submarines”), TKMS has pitched the 2,000-ton (submerged) diesel-electric Type 214 submarines fitted with an air-independent propulsion system using Siemens polymer electrolyte membrane (PEM) hydrogenfuel cells.
As I noted elsewhere:
_The Indian government has been deliberating over the purchase of six additional stealth submarines, capable of attacking land targets and equipped with AIP, since 2008 and is expected to make a decision by the year’s end (in a previous deal, India already opted for the purchase of six French Scorpene-class diesel-electric attack submarines the first of which was floated out in April 2015)._

_According to the original Project 75-I proposal, two submarines would have been be directly bought from one selected foreign shipyard with the remaining four build in India. Now, with the Modi government’s ‘Make in India’ program, all six vessels are to be built in India._

_Germany’s competition in the bid will be fierce and will include DCNS (France), Navantia (Spain), Kockums (Sweden), Rubin Design Bureau-Amur Shipyard (Russia), Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries (Japan). TKMS has already exported variants of the HDW Type 214 to Greece, South Korea, and Portugal._
TKMS’s Gurnad Sodhi said that his company would be ready to integrate indigenously-developed submarine-launched BrahMos supersonic cruise missiles onto the Type 214 submarines.
“We fully support the ‘Make and Made in India’ policy which would encompass inter-alia Transfer of Technology (ToT), training and meeting all offset obligations. We are awaiting the government’s decision on the Strategic Partner chapter of the new DPP [Defense Procurement Procedure] 2016, after which we will begin our negotiations with an Indian shipyard for the P75(I)”, Sodhi said.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/germany-to-upgrade-two-indian-attack-submarines/


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753542504809656320
I smell things here.... delicious things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> The IN has specified that the range of the NGMV should be not less than 2,800nm at sustained economical speed and 1,000mm at maximum speed. Max speed of the NGMV, according to the IN, should not be less than 35 Knots, while the maximum sustained speed should not be less than 25 Knots. In addition, the NGMV must carry a minimum of 8 cruise missiles, while for air-defence, the vessel should be fitted with a SR-SAM-type point-defence missile system (PDMS) for providing credible near-360-degree anti-missile defence coverage. The PDMS should also be able to engage sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles with a maximum speed of Mach 3. In addition, a remotely-controlled, 15km-range 76/62 main gun within a stealthy, faceted turret and using both radar and optronic fire-control systems is also required, as is a close-in weapon system (CIWS) using similar fire-control systems for low-intensity maritime operations (LIMO). Also specified is a countermeasures dispensing system that should be capable of firing chaff in all-round direction in distraction, seduction and centroid modes. The IN will also in future install active-kill anti-torpedo systems.


I would really appreciate if the term CIWS not be used for secondary gun armament, which is mainly anti-surface oriented light cannon (20-40mm). A gun based CIWS proper is something like Phalanx, Goalkeeper, Sea Guard/Zenith, Meroka, Kashtan/Palma/Palash, Type 730, Type 1130 etc, which are specifically for autonomous last ditch defensive engagement of anti ship missiles. Technically, Barak 1 is a missile based CIWS, as is SeaRAM. Autonomous meaning 'no man in the loop' + with dedicated (preferably on mount) surveillance, target tracking and engagement sensors.

This, there for, is NOT a gun CIWS.








Agent_47 said:


> For the SW-ASW vessel requirement, the same hull design of the NGMV can easily be used, with the only difference being the absence of cruise missiles on the former, which in turn creates the space for accommodating a light twin-engined helicopter or a VTOL UAV, plus remote-controlled autonomous surface or underwater surveillance vehicles equipped with acoustic sensors. In addition, there is scope for both types of vessels being equipped with identical integrated masts, PDMS and CIWS suites.


Here CIWS is probably again misused in the sense of secondary gun armanament This could be AK630 too.
PDMS used to be Sea Sparrow, Crotale etc. Today, its ESSM or lighter IR or AR/RF homing missiles e.g. Umkhonto, Iris-T SL, Camm/SeaCeptor.



Agent_47 said:


> I'm so bumbed that we still don't have a standard PDMS and universal VLS. maitri SAM quard packed in a UVLS would have been great.[


Barak-1 likely was and Barak 8 probably likely will be the IN standard 'PDMS'. The Russian UVLS (UKSK) is so long that it would not effectively be an option for smaller displament hulls. Note the smallest ship currently fitted with it is the Russian 950 ton Buyan-M and it is used for anti-ship/surface missile between 6.2 and 8.9m long. Brahmos is 8.4m. You can't go much smaller because the ship will lack the required depth to fit that launcher (note how it is fitted in Buyan-M: through the entire superstructure, because it is so long). Maitri is probably not much longer than Mica VL i.e. 3.5m. Using a 9m+ VLS for that is wasteful and hampers design options.





Russian Buyan-m / project 21631)

Propulsion:

2 shaft CODAD, 4 x Zvezda M520, 14,584 shp (10,880 kW), Pumpjet.
Speed:

28 knots (52 km/h; 32 mph) (21630)
26 knots (48 km/h; 30 mph) (21631)
Range:

1,500 nmi (2,800 km; 1,700 mi) (21630) at ? knots

2,300 nmi (4,300 km; 2,600 mi) at 12 knots (21631)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> Y
> @Penguin What will be the tonnage if NGMV and SW-ASW choose to be one design ?


Let me first verify:

NGMV specs

Complement of 11 officers, 02 trainee officers and about 80 sailors.

Range:
not less than 2,800nm at sustained economical speed
not less than 1,000mm at maximum speed.

Max speed
Sprint: not less than 35 Knots,
Sustained: not less than 25 Knots.

Propulsion system

able to provide the requisite power to weight ratio required for the ship to achieve given max speed. 

cater for greater endurance and operations in low speed regimes during Low Intensity Maritime Operations (LIMO) or Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) patrols. 

capable of operating at low speeds of 10 knots for at least 8 hours continuously.

The main engines should be capable of achieving the rated speed at 85% MCR of the engine. 

suitably designed to meet the stealth requirements of the ship.

Armament
minimum of 8 cruise missiles (presumed anti-ship)
a SR-SAM-type point-defence missile system (PDMS), 

providing credible near-360-degree anti-missile defence AMD coverage, 

able to engage sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles, flying 3-5 m above sea level, up to a max speed of 3 Mach.

a remotely-controlled, 15km-range 76/62 main gun within a stealthy, faceted turret , capable to carry out surface to surface, surface to air and Anti Missile Defence (AMD) engagements.

a close-in weapon system (CIWS [read secondary gun]) using similar fire-control systems for low-intensity maritime operations (LIMO).
The navy stipulates that the placement of CIWS should be such that it provides near 360-degree Anti Missile Defence (AMD) protection without requirement of course alteration.


Sensors
Infra Red Search and Track (IRST) system integrated with all gun mountings with the facility to interface with the Combat Management Sytem (CMS)
one each surface and air surveillance radar for early warning
Fire Control Radars (FCR) for target indication to all its weapons.
all the latest navigational aids on board, including Integrated Bridge System (IBS), ECDIS, AIS, LRIT, DGPS, COTS radar with good ARPA displays etc. 

Standard Naval IFF system
Command and control
Combat Management System for network centric operations and quick response to situations at sea.
Ship Data Network (SDN), which should form the backbone to network all weapons, sensors, and other equipment.

Advanced Composite Communication Suite (ACCS) integrating all communication equipment to the communication data-bus

Countermeasures
a countermeasures dispensing system capable of firing chaff in all-round direction in distraction, seduction and centroid modes.
Space and weight reserve to install active-kill anti-torpedo system.

http://www.spsmai.com/exclusive/?id...ounces-ambitious-missile-corvette-requirement

Further, let me ask:



> SW-ASW vessel requirement, the same hull design of the NGMV can easily be used, with the only difference being the absence of cruise missiles on the former, which in turn creates the space for accommodating a light twin-engined helicopter or a VTOL UAV, plus remote-controlled autonomous surface or underwater surveillance vehicles equipped with acoustic sensors. In addition, there is scope for both types of vessels being equipped with identical integrated masts, PDMS and CIWS suites.



Why would a small ASW ship need to have the same speed and range (which is implied by the choice of the same hull and the only difference being absense of cruise missiles) as a Missile vessel? For ASW, it could be argued that lower top spead and greater range might be more usefull. This could translate to e.g. a different power plant. 2 instead of 4 diesels, or 1 GTU plus 2 diesels instead of 4 diesels.

Would deleting 8 to 16 antiship missiles yield enough space and weigh reserve for the installation of a hangar for a light heli or VTOl UAV plus ROVs or AUVs? This depends also on how and where the missiles are mounted. Consider that a - likely densely packed, centerline positioned - VL farm for such missiles is very different from 2 to 4 sets of 4 deck mounted rack launched missiles, in terms of what you gain from deleting them (what space and weight, distributed where on the ship) i.e. the necessity to redesign. For example, while the UKSK is long, and thus requiring sufficient 'tallness' from it is not particularly consuming much deck area. Deleting a pair of those might yield and empty structure that could house some of the gear mentioned above, but doesn't necessarily yield a flight deck. Deleting 4x4 SSM that are e.g. mounted behind a superstructure provides space for a heli deck but not necessarily for a hanger. But 4x4 might also be mounted forward ofthe bridge, or in 2x2 on each flank, or 4x4 centered amidship. And then what? 

What would be the sonar and where would it go (unless relying on ROV/AUV for this? I took those for MCM gear, initially)
What would be the ASW armament? Just the heli/uav? Or torpeodoes too? If so, what kind (heavy 533mm or light 324mm)? Where would the tubes go? Or also RBU (which could also be used for active anti torpedo system. See UDAV anti torp system)

Aren't we dealing, in reality, with replacement on the one hand, of 4 P25 Khukri and 4 P25AKora class ships (1500 tons) with NGMV and replacement of 11x Veer (missile) and 4x Abhay (asw) classes (450-500 tons) with SW-ASW? In which the missile role is given to the larger ships, with the necessary air self defence capability (that the P25/A are totally lacking!) to complement the ASW Kamorta's, and the inshore ASW role of Abhay (Pauk) expanded by giving also to Veer (Tarantul) replacement, at the cost of coastal missile boat (who needs that with land based 300km Brahmos?)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Abingdonboy said:


> My friend @Taygibay may be able to provide more info on how low the Rafale's "footprint" is when deployed on carriers vis a vis "legacy" platforms.



Hey there Abingdon, I'm sorry for the delay but I just caught the above
while updating myself on the thread.

Two-fold answer :
- Physical foot print depends on the ship used really and the ensuing operative practice.
The Rafale doesn't have folding wings, which is pretty much its only drawback, however
its size was part of the program from the onset and so its dimensions are lesser than tho
-se of the competition.
The real gain is in the footprint of its maintenance which is also lower, more than understood.
-Technological improvements shrunk the maintenance footprint both in expanded time & energy
as well as in support ( transport esp. ) but they also shrunk the toolkit of the grease monkeys.
Where a bench the size of a big road case was necessary before, something the size of a ...
big laptop does the job.
The best example might be the engine test bed. A dropped fighter engine used to be hooked
up to a bench connected by its fuel circuit and allowed to rotate a bit to prove its repair's worth.
The M-88 is simply checked by parameters and sensors by plugging to a dry bench. 


​Of course, trying to fit a squadron of Rafales on an OPV in a 3x3x4m room behind the Sonar ...
*wink at the frigid avian" ... will certainly fail at which point we've completed our circular reasoning
and have returned to the first phrase of this answer's first part!

And good evening all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

@Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

Penguin said:


> Aren't we dealing, in reality, with replacement on the one hand, of 4 P25 Khukri and 4 P25AKora class ships (1500 tons) with NGMV and replacement of 11x Veer (missile) and 4x Abhay (asw) classes (450-500 tons) with SW-ASW? In which the missile role is given to the larger ships, with the necessary air self defence capability (that the P25/A are totally lacking!) to complement the ASW Kamorta's, and the inshore ASW role of Abhay (Pauk) expanded by giving also to Veer (Tarantul) replacement, at the cost of coastal missile boat (who needs that with land based 300km Brahmos?)?


As I have read articles in Indian media
12xGRSE ASW-SWC will replace 4xAbhay class(485 tonnes) & will add some capability in this area.
Displacement: 700 tons
Length: 70 metres (230 ft)
Beam: 10.2 metres (33 ft)
Draught: 2.7 metres (8.9 ft)
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h)+
Range: 1,800 nautical miles (3,300 km) at 14 knots (26 km/h)
Complement: 7O 50S
The vessels will be armed with torpedoes, ASW rockets, and two 12.7 mm machine guns in remote weapon stations recently ordered from Rafael.

NGMV will replace Veer class(450 tonnes) & Khukri class(1350 tonnes)
6 is initial order number will increase to 12 in near future.
Kora class & 2xVeer class won't go anywhere before 2027 so no issue of replacing these, in place of remaining missile corvettes frigates can come.


----------



## #hydra#

Penguin said:


> Let me first verify:
> 
> NGMV specs
> 
> Complement of 11 officers, 02 trainee officers and about 80 sailors.
> 
> Range:
> not less than 2,800nm at sustained economical speed
> not less than 1,000mm at maximum speed.
> 
> Max speed
> Sprint: not less than 35 Knots,
> Sustained: not less than 25 Knots.
> 
> Propulsion system
> 
> able to provide the requisite power to weight ratio required for the ship to achieve given max speed.
> 
> cater for greater endurance and operations in low speed regimes during Low Intensity Maritime Operations (LIMO) or Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) patrols.
> capable of operating at low speeds of 10 knots for at least 8 hours continuously.
> 
> The main engines should be capable of achieving the rated speed at 85% MCR of the engine.
> 
> suitably designed to meet the stealth requirements of the ship.
> 
> Armament
> minimum of 8 cruise missiles (presumed anti-ship)
> a SR-SAM-type point-defence missile system (PDMS),
> providing credible near-360-degree anti-missile defence AMD coverage,
> 
> able to engage sea-skimming anti-ship cruise missiles, flying 3-5 m above sea level, up to a max speed of 3 Mach.
> 
> a remotely-controlled, 15km-range 76/62 main gun within a stealthy, faceted turret , capable to carry out surface to surface, surface to air and Anti Missile Defence (AMD) engagements.
> 
> a close-in weapon system (CIWS [read secondary gun]) using similar fire-control systems for low-intensity maritime operations (LIMO).
> The navy stipulates that the placement of CIWS should be such that it provides near 360-degree Anti Missile Defence (AMD) protection without requirement of course alteration.
> 
> 
> Sensors
> Infra Red Search and Track (IRST) system integrated with all gun mountings with the facility to interface with the Combat Management Sytem (CMS)
> one each surface and air surveillance radar for early warning
> Fire Control Radars (FCR) for target indication to all its weapons.
> all the latest navigational aids on board, including Integrated Bridge System (IBS), ECDIS, AIS, LRIT, DGPS, COTS radar with good ARPA displays etc.
> 
> Standard Naval IFF system
> Command and control
> Combat Management System for network centric operations and quick response to situations at sea.
> Ship Data Network (SDN), which should form the backbone to network all weapons, sensors, and other equipment.
> 
> Advanced Composite Communication Suite (ACCS) integrating all communication equipment to the communication data-bus
> 
> Countermeasures
> a countermeasures dispensing system capable of firing chaff in all-round direction in distraction, seduction and centroid modes.
> Space and weight reserve to install active-kill anti-torpedo system.
> 
> http://www.spsmai.com/exclusive/?id...ounces-ambitious-missile-corvette-requirement
> 
> Further, let me ask:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a small ASW ship need to have the same speed and range (which is implied by the choice of the same hull and the only difference being absense of cruise missiles) as a Missile vessel? For ASW, it could be argued that lower top spead and greater range might be more usefull. This could translate to e.g. a different power plant. 2 instead of 4 diesels, or 1 GTU plus 2 diesels instead of 4 diesels.
> 
> Would deleting 8 to 16 antiship missiles yield enough space and weigh reserve for the installation of a hangar for a light heli or VTOl UAV plus ROVs or AUVs? This depends also on how and where the missiles are mounted. Consider that a - likely densely packed, centerline positioned - VL farm for such missiles is very different from 2 to 4 sets of 4 deck mounted rack launched missiles, in terms of what you gain from deleting them (what space and weight, distributed where on the ship) i.e. the necessity to redesign. For example, while the UKSK is long, and thus requiring sufficient 'tallness' from it is not particularly consuming much deck area. Deleting a pair of those might yield and empty structure that could house some of the gear mentioned above, but doesn't necessarily yield a flight deck. Deleting 4x4 SSM that are e.g. mounted behind a superstructure provides space for a heli deck but not necessarily for a hanger. But 4x4 might also be mounted forward ofthe bridge, or in 2x2 on each flank, or 4x4 centered amidship. And then what?
> 
> What would be the sonar and where would it go (unless relying on ROV/AUV for this? I took those for MCM gear, initially)
> What would be the ASW armament? Just the heli/uav? Or torpeodoes too? If so, what kind (heavy 533mm or light 324mm)? Where would the tubes go? Or also RBU (which could also be used for active anti torpedo system. See UDAV anti torp system)
> 
> Aren't we dealing, in reality, with replacement on the one hand, of 4 P25 Khukri and 4 P25AKora class ships (1500 tons) with NGMV and replacement of 11x Veer (missile) and 4x Abhay (asw) classes (450-500 tons) with SW-ASW? In which the missile role is given to the larger ships, with the necessary air self defence capability (that the P25/A are totally lacking!) to complement the ASW Kamorta's, and the inshore ASW role of Abhay (Pauk) expanded by giving also to Veer (Tarantul) replacement, at the cost of coastal missile boat (who needs that with land based 300km Brahmos?)?


Then why can't we use freedoms class type vessels?it's having speed manuerablity etc ... but it's bit heavy.


----------



## RISING SUN

INS Arihant is operationally active with multiple types of SLBMs and long range torpedoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

RISING SUN said:


> INS Arihant is operationally active with multiple types of SLBMs and long range torpedoes.


Source?


----------



## RISING SUN

#hydra# said:


> Source?


You are asking sources for such kind of black projects. BTW kindly note this step was taken by someone from Intel background a while back.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

#INSViraat was given a quiet farewell from Mumbai today as it departed for final repairs to Kochi





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756795518789955584
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...raats-farewell-journey/slideshow/53353207.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

PARIKRAMA said:


> #INSViraat was given a quiet farewell from Mumbai today as it departed for final repairs to Kochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756795518789955584
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...raats-farewell-journey/slideshow/53353207.cms



Repairs or removal of Barak 1?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Repairs or removal of Barak 1?


Yes.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756828315076427776
*INS Viraat on her final journey under own steam. After Kochi dismantling of usable equipment, will be decommissioned*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxbat Alok

After almost 2 mths of Deployment in NW Pacific & South China Sea, ships of Eastern Fleet head home. Welcome home








Super puma on ins satpura 
Rimpac16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*KNOS plans to partner with Indian Navy*
*




*

The government’s Kerala Network for Organ Sharing (KNOS) is actively considering a proposal to join hands with the Indian Navy to launch a permanent mechanism to use its aircraft and helicopters as air ambulances to fly harvested organs in record time.

The move comes a day after history was created on Friday when 46-year-old Neelakanta Sharma’s harvested heart started beating in 47-year-old Mathew Achadan in the first instance of transplantation where the organ was airlifted from Thiruvananthapuram to Kochi in an operation involving the Navy, several medical professionals, and the Kerala Police.

Navy’s Dornier aircraft was used as air ambulance to airlift the harvested heart from Thiruvananthapuram to Kochi in about 45 minutes.

“It will be a major boost to Mrithasanjeevani , the deceased donor organ donation programme, if Indian Navy agrees to partner with us in airlifting the harvested organs immediately after the transplant. We are planning to hold talks with the Navy authorities soon,” Noble Gracious, nodal officer of KNOS, told The Hindu on Saturday.

Unlike the private players offering air ambulance services, the Navy’s aircraft have the advantage of cutting down delays associated with the clearance from the Director General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) and the Air Traffic Control. Medical experts recalled that Friday’s airlift would not have been possible if not for the Indian Navy’s readiness to provide its Dornier aircraft.

The Dornier aircraft had received priority landing and takeoff by the Air Traffic Control when it left the Indian Air Force’s base in Thiruvananthapuram by around 6.50 p.m. on Friday.

The medical authorities had contacted a Bengaluru-based air ambulance provider on Thursday, but they pointed out the hurdles in getting speedy clearance from the DGCA. “The harvested heart must start beating in the recipient ideally within three hours of the procedure. Time is the key in such cases as a delay would prove costly,” said Dr. Gracious.


http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...o-partner-with-indian-navy/article7466132.ece


http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/societ...a-accident-donated-to-four-patients-1.1866092

http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...Quick-Operation/2015/07/25/article2939413.ece


----------



## Local_Legend

*S'pore, Brunei co-host multilateral exercise*


About 3,500 personnel, 18 ships, 25 aircraft and 40 Special Forces teams came together on 2 May for one of the region's largest multinational exercises ever.

The Maritime Security (MS) and Counter-Terrorism (CT) exercise, jointly hosted by the Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Royal Brunei Armed Forces (RBAF) under the ambit of the ASEAN Defence Ministers' Meeting (ADMM)-Plus, will take place in both Brunei and Singapore.

Held from 2 to 12 May, the exercise begins with the MS phase where naval elements of participating countries will train together in Brunei and the South China Sea. This segment is co-organised by Brunei and New Zealand. The CT phase, which is co-conducted by Singapore and Australia, will take place in Singapore.

RBAF Commander Yang Dimuliakan Pehin Datu Pekerma Jaya Major-General (MG) Dato Paduka Seri Mohd Tawih bin Abdullah said at the opening ceremony on 3 May that terrorism is a threat that cannot be underestimated. He noted that the ASEAN region, in particular, has also experienced the spread of influence from radical groups.

"The challenges have proven to be more complex and very often, crossed between borders. We are constantly tested and are required to conduct multiple combat and inter-agency operations in countering various emerging threats," he said. The opening ceremony was held at the Muara Naval Base in Brunei. 

Pehin MG Tawih added that extensive exercises such as this can help build trust, sustain effective partnership and bonds of communication between countries.

The exercise directors - the SAF's Director Joint Operations Brigadier-General (BG) Desmond Tan and RBAF's Joint Force Commander BG Dato Seri Pahlawan Haji Hamzah bin Haji Sahat were also present at the ceremony.


BG Tan said that that the MS segment was very timely for the region and beyond and was a good way for countries to show their commitment and resolution to ensure that terrorism challenges are tackled. 

"ASEAN is right in the middle of maritime domain area and the freedom of navigation, straits and lines of communication is important from not just the military, but (also) the trade perspective as well," explained BG Tan. 


The MS phase will see scenarios such as counter-piracy and search and rescue being played out while the CT phase will comprise professional exchanges, area orientation and task familiarisation. 

Elaborating on the exercise scenario, BG Hamzah said: "There is a terrorist group from an unknown country who will be disturbing our seas. We have planned various activities conducted by various nations at sea, such as search and rescue. It will culminate in an assault on an identified target ship and it will be a culmination of maritime security leading into counter-terrorism action."


The Sultan and Yang Di-Pertuan of Brunei His Majesty Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Mu'izzaddin Waddaulah will be visiting the exercise with the ASEAN Defence Senior Officials' Meeting (ADSOM)-Plus leaders on 4 May.

The ADMM-Plus exercise involves militaries from the 10 ASEAN countries, and the eight "Plus" countries Australia, China, India, Japan, Republic of Korea, New Zealand, Russia and the United States.






https://www.mindef.gov.sg/imindef/r.../news/2016/may/03may16_news.html#.V5cb9jsrL4Y

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

INS Viraat Sails On Her Own Steam For One Last Time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

INS Viraat steaming up Kochi's Ernakulam channel today. Last time on own steam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

SpArK said:


> INS Viraat steaming up Kochi's Ernakulam channel today. Last time on own steam


was about to post those pics...
The carrier still looks majestic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...russia-for-delay-in-aircraft-carrier-project/

I am not trying to stir trouble here, but why is India blaming Russia for IAC steel delay when the DMR steel was already developed. Or some parts of the ship still uses Russian steel?


----------



## Stag112

Han Patriot said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...russia-for-delay-in-aircraft-carrier-project/
> 
> I am not trying to stir trouble here, but why is India blaming Russia for IAC steel delay when the DMR steel was already developed. Or some parts of the ship still uses Russian steel?



Its hard to believe you asked a sincere question, when its clear the IAC was laid down in 2009 while the DMR steel was developed in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Stag112 said:


> Its hard to believe you asked a sincere question, when its clear the IAC was laid down in 2009 while the DMR steel was developed in 2013.


I am seriously trying to be neutral here because Wiki says the ship construction started in 2006? and by 2008 the steel was ready?


----------



## GuardianRED

Han Patriot said:


> I am seriously trying to be neutral here because Wiki says the ship construction started in 2006? and by 2008 the steel was ready?


Not sure u are serious or ignorant with bordering trolling!! .... The IAC1 or any ship is made up of various type of Steel and material!

In the case of IAC1 being among the first ships in india to follow modular construction (pls now don't ask what is modular construction) so to complete some of the modules, the type of (specific) steel required was short of supply and delays in delivery from russia - this is where Local manufacturers stepped up.

NOTE:

1)This is the Largest Warship being built in india, its design is of the Navy design bureau with inputs!... so one can expect delays! it is not a copy of any existing ship!

2) if you did some research (which i doubt either trolling or lazy)- this news abt the steel and delay was already known, BUT ReHARSHED by our newspapers for the fun of it (first it was TOI and now indian express ) unfortunately many of us have a very short memory

3) Present delays (if anyone else can confirm this) is of supply of machinery!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Han Patriot said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...russia-for-delay-in-aircraft-carrier-project/
> 
> I am not trying to stir trouble here, but why is India blaming Russia for IAC steel delay when the DMR steel was already developed. Or some parts of the ship still uses Russian steel?


Intially Russian steel was to be used exclusively but issues in supply and delays forced Indian enterprise (SAIL) to develop steel to the requisite standard and thus India now no longer imports such steel from Russia. It is fair to say Russia delayed the production of the IAC-1 intially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAC-1 (pics from late 2015) at CSL:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> IAC-1 (pics from late 2015) at CSL:




Man, the island is beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Man, the island is beautiful.


Agreed, it looks to be perfectly optimised for both roles (aviation support and navigation) whilst also providing the perfect form factor to maximise the deck space (despite being slightly smaller than the Viky the IAC-1 has abotu 10% greater deck space).

A great job by the IN's NDB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759391851451445248
Shot in arm 4 AirASW capability-MLU of 10XKa28 gets inked.Robust Russian Helo with state of art Western Wpn/Sensors package a lethal combo

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759391851451445248
> Shot in arm 4 AirASW capability-MLU of 10XKa28 gets inked.Robust Russian Helo with state of art Western Wpn/Sensors package a lethal combo


Still no progression of the S-70B deal 


The MLU contract for a small number of Russian junk is nothing to celebrate when the IN's sub-surface threat profile is expanding and their largest capital assets are having to pool aviation assets which themselves are 30-40+ years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> Still no progression of the S-70B deal
> 
> 
> The MLU contract for a small number of Russian junk is nothing to celebrate when the IN's sub-surface threat profile is expanding and their largest capital assets are having to pool aviation assets which themselves are 30-40+ years old.


Bro ..Its something better than nothing !!!.... Progress... Slow Progress!


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Bro ..Its something better than nothing !!!.... Progress... Slow Progress!


I guess bro but in the grand scheme of things this is really a trivial move and it's sad the IN are bragging about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> I guess bro but in the grand scheme of things this is really a trivial move and it's sad the IN are bragging about it.


Think it is a literal shot in the Arm - For they are more Happy a Decision has been made than the actual deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Think it is a literal shot in the Arm - For they are more Happy a Decision has been made then the actual deal


You may very well be right about that- FINALLY something for the IN's aviation ASW assets (no matter how meaningless).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Here is the article

*Indian Navy's submarine-hunting Kamov-28 choppers to get major upgrade after Parrikar intervention*
_After a contract signed between Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar and Russian manufacturer yesterday, India can now look forward to an enhanced and upgraded set of submarine hunting helicopters._
Jugal R Purohit | Posted by Arpan Rai
New Delhi, July 30, 2016



Indian Navy to enhance the effectiveness of ten submarine hunting helicopters.
Contract signed between the Ministry of Defence and Russian manufacturer.
All ten copters will be modernized with upgraded sensors.

Enemy submarines lurking in waters of India's interest will soon find their stay to be uncomfortable.

Overcoming *eight years* of stalling and stagnation, Indian Navy (IN) has finally signed on the dotted line to enhance the effectiveness of its ten submarine hunting helicopters, the Russian Kamov-28.

*India Today has learnt that after a personal intervention and push by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, a contract to that effect was signed yesterday between the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and Russian manufacturer Rosoboronexport. All ten copters will be modernized, sensors upgraded and delivered at regular intervals over the coming five years.*

The total value of the contract is believed to be upwards of *Rs 2000 crore.*

*The manufacturer, contract says, will amalgamate these copters with state of the art sensors and equipment it will procure from a slew of European firms.* It was learnt that such an effort has been attempted for the very first time. *Towards that, the helicopters will be first sent to Kumertau in Russia at the facility of Russian Helicopters where they will undergo a technical overhaul to enhance the aircraft's life and performance.

Once done, copters will be brought to Vizag, home of IN's Eastern Naval Command (ENC). At Vizag, naval air station Dega has been selected as the place where the sensors will be fitted and final assembly done. From that point, the copters will be available for the IN. Since Russia does not allow the import of European equipment, personnel from Russian helicopters will carry out the job in Vizag.*

Of the ten Kamov-28 helicopters that were procured from the then Soviet Union, in the mid-80s, only four are in flying condition today. The remaining have been mothballed for spares, it was learnt.

"We are today making do with the technology of mid-80s, carrying out Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) roles to detect modern enemy submarines. *The importance of this chopper can be understood by the fact that they can operate from the five Rajput class destroyers, the Talwar and Teg class of frigates and are designated to perform ASW role for aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya,*" said a source.

The biggest threat to India's maritime interests and its own fleet comes from enemy submarines. While every warship has a hull-mounted sonar for tracking submarines beneath, experts believe that few can match the potency of an ASW helicopter.

It is also the case that in the waters of Arabian Sea, Bay of Bengal and the Indian Ocean, due to composition and currents, hull-mounted sonar often lose their edge, a point where ASW helicopters with their dunking sonars come in handy. Another reason why helicopters are favoured is because while they can hunt a submarine, there is no way a submarine can detect, far less hunt down a chopper.

The other helicopter that the Navy has for ASW roles is the Seaking Mk.42B which is rapidly ageing and is stretched.

The case for the Mid Life Upgrade (MLU) of Kamov 28 was moved by the Navy in 2008, bids for which were opened in 2012. *One of the reasons for the case staling was the VVIP helicopter scandal. As one of the firms which was to supply the radar, Selex Galileo, was a subsidiary of the tainted firm Finmeccanica, the MoD was careful about progressing.*

Following long-winding, inter-ministerial consultations the MoD moved ahead as Selex Galileo was a sub contractor of the Rosobornexport. "The MoD has nothing to do with them. This is as per the guidelines which have been promulgated by the ministry," explained a source. In fact, the MoD even sought a clearance from the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) for progressing in this case and managed one.

WHAT DOES KAMOV 28 BRING TO THE NAVY?


Maximum height achieved in flight 5000m
Maximum range 900km
Maximum flight speed 250km/hr
Maximum take-off weight 12000kg
Can person search and attack roles and to do so, it can carry bombs, torpedos and missiles on board



*NAVY'S HELICOPTER WOES*

Navy suffers from a massive gap in its ASW capabilities. But that is not it.

There has been no sizeable acquisition in over a decade to boost its helicopter arm. With a requirement of over 100 helicopters across different categories, and yet going nowhere, the Navy's predicament is clear.

The Indian Navy had to get 16 choppers as a direct replacement for Seaking Mk.42A helicopters which came with the INS Viraat in 1987 and were decommissioned by the end of the century. Categorised as 'Multi Role Helicopter' acquisition, it is yet to take off.

Then there is the Naval Utility Helicopter (NUH) deal to replace the Chetaks, introduced to the Indian armed forces in the 60s, with choppers of 4.5 ton class. In addition, Indian Navy is also looking at Naval Multi Role helicopters of a larger tonnage. It is all hanging in balance, for now.

As a result of this, modern warships, often built at a staggering expense to the exchequer, are roaming the seas without vital helicopters on board. Many warships, which have two hangars on board are steaming past without even a single helicopter on board. "Overall availability of choppers is less than 20 per cent in the Navy". 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...arine-hunting-kamov-28-choppers/1/727853.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> Here is the article
> 
> *Indian Navy's submarine-hunting Kamov-28 choppers to get major upgrade after Parrikar intervention*
> _After a contract signed between Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar and Russian manufacturer yesterday, India can now look forward to an enhanced and upgraded set of submarine hunting helicopters._
> Jugal R Purohit | Posted by Arpan Rai
> New Delhi, July 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Navy to enhance the effectiveness of ten submarine hunting helicopters.
> Contract signed between the Ministry of Defence and Russian manufacturer.
> All ten copters will be modernized with upgraded sensors.
> 
> Enemy submarines lurking in waters of India's interest will soon find their stay to be uncomfortable.
> 
> Overcoming *eight years* of stalling and stagnation, Indian Navy (IN) has finally signed on the dotted line to enhance the effectiveness of its ten submarine hunting helicopters, the Russian Kamov-28.
> 
> *India Today has learnt that after a personal intervention and push by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, a contract to that effect was signed yesterday between the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and Russian manufacturer Rosoboronexport. All ten copters will be modernized, sensors upgraded and delivered at regular intervals over the coming five years.*
> 
> The total value of the contract is believed to be upwards of *Rs 2000 crore.*
> 
> *The manufacturer, contract says, will amalgamate these copters with state of the art sensors and equipment it will procure from a slew of European firms.* It was learnt that such an effort has been attempted for the very first time. *Towards that, the helicopters will be first sent to Kumertau in Russia at the facility of Russian Helicopters where they will undergo a technical overhaul to enhance the aircraft's life and performance.
> 
> Once done, copters will be brought to Vizag, home of IN's Eastern Naval Command (ENC). At Vizag, naval air station Dega has been selected as the place where the sensors will be fitted and final assembly done. From that point, the copters will be available for the IN. Since Russia does not allow the import of European equipment, personnel from Russian helicopters will carry out the job in Vizag.*
> 
> Of the ten Kamov-28 helicopters that were procured from the then Soviet Union, in the mid-80s, only four are in flying condition today. The remaining have been mothballed for spares, it was learnt.
> 
> "We are today making do with the technology of mid-80s, carrying out Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) roles to detect modern enemy submarines. *The importance of this chopper can be understood by the fact that they can operate from the five Rajput class destroyers, the Talwar and Teg class of frigates and are designated to perform ASW role for aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya,*" said a source.
> 
> The biggest threat to India's maritime interests and its own fleet comes from enemy submarines. While every warship has a hull-mounted sonar for tracking submarines beneath, experts believe that few can match the potency of an ASW helicopter.
> 
> It is also the case that in the waters of Arabian Sea, Bay of Bengal and the Indian Ocean, due to composition and currents, hull-mounted sonar often lose their edge, a point where ASW helicopters with their dunking sonars come in handy. Another reason why helicopters are favoured is because while they can hunt a submarine, there is no way a submarine can detect, far less hunt down a chopper.
> 
> The other helicopter that the Navy has for ASW roles is the Seaking Mk.42B which is rapidly ageing and is stretched.
> 
> The case for the Mid Life Upgrade (MLU) of Kamov 28 was moved by the Navy in 2008, bids for which were opened in 2012. *One of the reasons for the case staling was the VVIP helicopter scandal. As one of the firms which was to supply the radar, Selex Galileo, was a subsidiary of the tainted firm Finmeccanica, the MoD was careful about progressing.*
> 
> Following long-winding, inter-ministerial consultations the MoD moved ahead as Selex Galileo was a sub contractor of the Rosobornexport. "The MoD has nothing to do with them. This is as per the guidelines which have been promulgated by the ministry," explained a source. In fact, the MoD even sought a clearance from the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) for progressing in this case and managed one.
> 
> WHAT DOES KAMOV 28 BRING TO THE NAVY?
> 
> 
> Maximum height achieved in flight 5000m
> Maximum range 900km
> Maximum flight speed 250km/hr
> Maximum take-off weight 12000kg
> Can person search and attack roles and to do so, it can carry bombs, torpedos and missiles on board
> 
> 
> 
> *NAVY'S HELICOPTER WOES*
> 
> Navy suffers from a massive gap in its ASW capabilities. But that is not it.
> 
> There has been no sizeable acquisition in over a decade to boost its helicopter arm. With a requirement of over 100 helicopters across different categories, and yet going nowhere, the Navy's predicament is clear.
> 
> The Indian Navy had to get 16 choppers as a direct replacement for Seaking Mk.42A helicopters which came with the INS Viraat in 1987 and were decommissioned by the end of the century. Categorised as 'Multi Role Helicopter' acquisition, it is yet to take off.
> 
> Then there is the Naval Utility Helicopter (NUH) deal to replace the Chetaks, introduced to the Indian armed forces in the 60s, with choppers of 4.5 ton class. In addition, Indian Navy is also looking at Naval Multi Role helicopters of a larger tonnage. It is all hanging in balance, for now.
> 
> As a result of this, modern warships, often built at a staggering expense to the exchequer, are roaming the seas without vital helicopters on board. Many warships, which have two hangars on board are steaming past without even a single helicopter on board. "Overall availability of choppers is less than 20 per cent in the Navy".
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...arine-hunting-kamov-28-choppers/1/727853.html


Seriously Parrikar intervened and HE saved the day??? SORRY Calling this BS!!!

It is a face SAVER for Parrikar who has come to realize that Blacklisting Finmeccanica was committing Harakiri! ( Egg to all the ppl who supported his decision without thinking of the consequences ..... Egg on u again)

Anyone read Trishul Blog... Not a Hug fan of him, STILL He has really good opinions and he had sort of predicted this would happen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

What is it between S-70B and Indian Navy guys? Every once in a while a story shows up about it and I see nothing which confuses me because I see no reason for India not getting this platform both financally and politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Neptune said:


> What is it between S-70B and Indian Navy guys? Every once in a while a story shows up about it and I see nothing which confuses me because I see no reason for India not getting this platform both financally and politically.


It is sadly our Defence procurement system which is very very long and tests the patience of every business entity and people involved.

S70B is the need of the hour but resource allocation and willpower to expedite the procurement process (bureaucratic redtape an issue too) are the major hurdles.

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

PARIKRAMA said:


> It is sadly our Defence procurement system which is very very long and tests the patience of every business entity and people involved.
> 
> S70B is the need of the hour but resource allocation and willpower to expedite the procurement process (bureaucratic redtape an issue too) are the major hurdles.
> 
> @Abingdonboy


Unfortunately, this kamvo upgrade was a bad decision by our DM. New S70B would take what 350cr, 30 year old kamvo will take 200cr and it will take 5 years. Blame the system where upgrade is easy and import is hard.

There are also S70B as US military surplus, Israel just brought them. Who would thought of that, rite?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Agent_47 said:


> Unfortunately, this kamvo upgrade was a bad decision by our DM. New S70B would take what 350cr, 30 year old kamvo will take 200cr and it will take 5 years. Blame the system where upgrade is easy and import is hard.
> 
> There are also S70B as US military surplus, Israel just brought them. Who would thought of that, rite?


Don't think its a bad idea. The Ka's are been upgrade to a pretty impressive ASW system + Training, certification are already in place (less time for commissioning) and Now hopefully the maintenance and spares will be sorted out. Also i did read some where that a Ka 28 with the Selex system has already be integrated and tested - this aircraft was the reason that Selex won the tender!

BUT Yes i would agree that the no. of Helo ASW asset are less and more helos need to be inducted , SO hopefully soon the S70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Latest photos of Indian Navy Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant under construction  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

monitor said:


> * Latest photos of Indian Navy Aircraft Carrier INS Vikrant under construction  *


Posted above and these pictures are from late 2015.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

*£193M SUBMARINE CONTRACT BUOYS JAMES FISHER*

James Fisher and Sons, the marine services provider headquartered at Barrow-in-Furness, has signed a £193m submarine rescue service contract with the Indian Navy.

The company has announced that its subsidiary JFD has been awarded the contract by the Indian Navy for the long-term provision of its submarine escape and rescue capability.

The contract entails the design and production of two complete submarine rescue systems for £83m by December 2018 to be assembled and produced at JFD's Inchinnan facility near Glasgow.

A 25-year in-service support contract covering all aspects of the operation and maintenance of the system will commence when the vessels are put into service in India.

Two complete submarine rescue systems will be delivered to the Indian Navy including deep search and rescue vehicles (DSRV), launch and recovery systems (LARS) equipment, transfer under pressure (TUP) systems and all logistics and support equipment required to operate the service.

Nick Henry, chief executive of James Fisher and Sons, said: "As the global leader in submarine rescue services, James Fisher has been awarded the contract by demonstrating, through its work with the Royal Navy, the Australian Navy and the Singapore Navy, a commitment to the safety of the global submarine community over many years.

"We look forward to working with the Indian Navy at the start of this long-term relationship." 

https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/193m-submarine-contract-buoys-james-fisher

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Water Car Engineer said:


> Man, the island is beautiful.


The ship looks great, but why is there rusting? I see it is already sandblasted and painted.


----------



## Han Patriot

Btw, are all the Kolkata class under commissioning or in active service? As of Aug 2014, it seems alot of the weapons system are not fully developed yet.

http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/on-ins-kolkata-pm-is-only-partially-correct-654566

Inducted ships without towed array sonar? How can you induct a half baked ship into service? 'Indigenous' French designed Scorpenes? Commissioned without torpedoes? Omg, How can you do something half way and then claim it's complete. Who the heck builds a submarine without first procuring the torpedoes. Real genius. 

http://thediplomat.com/2016/05/can-india-counter-chinas-submarine-force/

Even next gen project is 'indigenous' foreign collaboration? Such liberal use of the word indigenous. So basically, you can't even make a complete submarine on your own.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/procedural-delay-hits-navys-submarine-plans/article8490677.ece


----------



## GuardianRED

Agent_47 said:


> *£193M SUBMARINE CONTRACT BUOYS JAMES FISHER*
> 
> James Fisher and Sons, the marine services provider headquartered at Barrow-in-Furness, has signed a £193m submarine rescue service contract with the Indian Navy.
> 
> The company has announced that its subsidiary JFD has been awarded the contract by the Indian Navy for the long-term provision of its submarine escape and rescue capability.
> 
> The contract entails the design and production of two complete submarine rescue systems for £83m by December 2018 to be assembled and produced at JFD's Inchinnan facility near Glasgow.
> 
> A 25-year in-service support contract covering all aspects of the operation and maintenance of the system will commence when the vessels are put into service in India.
> 
> Two complete submarine rescue systems will be delivered to the Indian Navy including deep search and rescue vehicles (DSRV), launch and recovery systems (LARS) equipment, transfer under pressure (TUP) systems and all logistics and support equipment required to operate the service.
> 
> Nick Henry, chief executive of James Fisher and Sons, said: "As the global leader in submarine rescue services, James Fisher has been awarded the contract by demonstrating, through its work with the Royal Navy, the Australian Navy and the Singapore Navy, a commitment to the safety of the global submarine community over many years.
> 
> "We look forward to working with the Indian Navy at the start of this long-term relationship."
> 
> https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/northwest/193m-submarine-contract-buoys-james-fisher


Will this be built as dedicated rescue ship or installed/placed on a IN ship


----------



## Dandpatta

Han Patriot said:


> The ship looks great, but why is there rusting? I see it is already sandblasted and painted.


Han Patriot - I really hope your question is not sarcasm. In any ship building process, *supporting struts, steel scaffolding *adjoining the main hull or part of the main-ship have no treatment and it is these that give the rust run off. Rest assured, the rust runoff from the scaffolding or other unfinished parts of the ship do not cause further damage. 

Hope this is clear and you could also take a closer look at other ship yards around the world, China included.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armani



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Han Patriot said:


> Btw, are all the Kolkata class under commissioning or in active service? As of Aug 2014, it seems alot of the weapons system are *not fully developed yet.*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/on-ins-kolkata-pm-is-only-partially-correct-654566
> 
> Inducted ships without towed array sonar? How can you induct a half baked ship into service? 'Indigenous' French designed Scorpenes? Commissioned without torpedoes? Omg, How can you do something half way and then claim it's complete. Who the heck builds a submarine without first procuring the torpedoes. Real genius.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/05/can-india-counter-chinas-submarine-force/
> 
> Even next gen project is 'indigenous' foreign collaboration? Such liberal use of the word indigenous. So basically, you can't even make a complete submarine on your own.
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/procedural-delay-hits-navys-submarine-plans/article8490677.ece


1. Nope sir that article is year old and now we have Barak-8, 1 and Brahmos installed on the INS Kolkata & Kochi.
2. Scorpene is only suffering from torpedo issue, rest all the issues are taken care of, plus they are still not inducted and under sea trial.
3. We have made our own submarines e.g. Arihant, but we wanted to get the design of small attack submarines from western country, instead of copy pasting their design by stealing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

Why do all Indian articles on Indian military equipment always emphasize 'advanced' and 'indigenous'? I never see such wordings used elsewhere by other sources for military equipment of other nations


----------



## Han Patriot

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> 1. Nope sir that article is year old and now we have Barak-8, 1 and Brahmos installed on the INS Kolkata & Kochi.
> 2. Scorpene is only suffering from torpedo issue, rest all the issues are taken care of, plus they are still not inducted and under sea trial.
> 3. We have made our own submarines e.g. Arihant, but we wanted to get the design of small attack submarines from western country, instead of copy pasting their design by stealing it.



Actually, I was more interested in its towed array. How can you claim completion when that sonar is not even in? Is it some sort of 'claim credit' mentality? Claiming things are finished even when it's half baked? Same as the supposedly commissioned Scorpene? How can you commission a sub without torpedoes? It's like driving a car without headlights. I think this is a cultural thing, boastful and attention seeking.

So how many 'indigenous' subs have you made? Arihant is not even made from Indian steel, LOL, and it's far from being commissioned. This was supposedly a 'secret' project. I had always said, you don't need to spy on India, whatever they want to do in the next 20 years, they will announce it, then you just add another 10 years to it for delays.

Small sub? You dunno the difference between a SSK and SSN do you? You paid billions for this small sub, enough to feed so many dalit kids. Copy? Well at least we paid nothing to copy, learn, absorb, improve, innovate and develop.



Dandpatta said:


> Han Patriot - I really hope your question is not sarcasm. In any ship building process, *supporting struts, steel scaffolding *adjoining the main hull or part of the main-ship have no treatment and it is these that give the rust run off. Rest assured, the rust runoff from the scaffolding or other unfinished parts of the ship do not cause further damage.
> 
> Hope this is clear and you could also take a closer look at other ship yards around the world, China included.


I hope you are right. LOL.



eldarlmari said:


> Why do all Indian articles on Indian military equipment always emphasize 'advanced' and 'indigenous'? I never see such wordings used elsewhere by other sources for military equipment of other nations


It's a cultural thing. They like to boast, like calling their country a SUPACOWAH


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

The amount of burns for nationalists across the border is just tremendous. Just loving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

Jane reports Incomplete project 11356 Admiral Butakov, Admiral Istomin & Admiral Kornilov will go to Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Perpendicular said:


> Jane reports Incomplete project 11356 Admiral Butakov, Admiral Istomin & Admiral Kornilov will go to Indian Navy.
> 
> View attachment 323401
> View attachment 323402


A link please, but didn't they find a local power source for these?



eldarlmari said:


> Why do all Indian articles on Indian military equipment always emphasize 'advanced' and 'indigenous'? I never see such wordings used elsewhere by other sources for military equipment of other nations


http://www.janes.com/article/62520/china-rolls-out-indigenous-flying-boat

Please do a little research before commenting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Han Patriot said:


> Actually, I was more interested in its towed array. How can you claim completion when that sonar is not even in? Is it some sort of 'claim credit' mentality? Claiming things are finished even when it's half baked? Same as the supposedly commissioned Scorpene? How can you commission a sub without torpedoes? It's like driving a car without headlights. I think this is a cultural thing, boastful and attention seeking.
> 
> *So how many 'indigenous' subs have you made?* Arihant is not even made from Indian steel, LOL, and it's far from being commissioned. This was supposedly a 'secret' project. I had always said, you don't need to spy on India, whatever they want to do in the next 20 years, they will announce it, then you just add another 10 years to it for delays.
> 
> Small sub? You dunno the difference between a SSK and SSN do you? You paid billions for this small sub, enough to feed so many dalit kids. Copy? Well at least we paid nothing to copy, learn, absorb, improve, innovate and develop.


No Indian has claimed that we have designed & developed an indigenous submarines. You always take some foreign parts and integrate it. We do not have capacity of China to steal & copy , to manufacture every parts, etc we learn and we make.
Scorpenes are still not commissioned and torpedo will be installed once the deal is done with Italians or french.
And stop bringing dalits here, open your own thread and enjoy your orgasm there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

Han Patriot, learn the entire meaning of COMMISSIONING a ship first from those in nautical industry. And then babble your superiority infused sarcasm here.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Perpendicular said:


> Jane reports Incomplete project 11356 Admiral Butakov, Admiral Istomin & Admiral Kornilov will go to Indian Navy.
> 
> View attachment 323401
> View attachment 323402



Are those 4th n 5th hulls in the pic ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

INAS 303's Black Panther's very own "panther":

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

Dandpatta said:


> Han Patriot, learn the entire meaning of COMMISSIONING a ship first from those in nautical industry. And then babble your superiority infused sarcasm here.


So tell me the meaning. Commissioning means the ship and its'subsystem' are ready. Then you go for trials. Maybe you guys have a different definition? Commissioning without radars? Commissioning without torpedoes?



GuardianRED said:


> A link please, but didn't they find a local power source for these?
> 
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/62520/china-rolls-out-indigenous-flying-boat
> 
> Please do a little research before commenting


Whats wrong with that link, the whole ship is indigenous from the body to the engines to the avionics. What he meant was Indy calling everything indigenous n advanced when even the steel was imported.


----------



## Perpendicular

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Are those 4th n 5th hulls in the pic ?


yes


----------



## GuardianRED

Han Patriot said:


> So tell me the meaning. Commissioning means the ship and its'subsystem' are ready. Then you go for trials. Maybe you guys have a different definition? Commissioning without radars? Commissioning without torpedoes?
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that link, the whole ship is indigenous from the body to the engines to the avionics. What he meant was Indy calling everything indigenous n advanced when even the steel was imported.


Troll's lack of education is really showing 

Commissioning of a ship IS ready for combat service AFTER TRIALS!!!!!!!

Ur trolling friend asked why articles regarding the Indian armed forces are using the word indigenous and no one else !... So I gave him an example of the article regarding China!

+ u do know that china also imports steel from Russia ! Pls learn and get some education before commenting!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

Newest pic of the Indian Navy's MiG-29K Bort "834" during flight testing at Zhukovsky





source-https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/photos/a.168707089859416.45926.138059529590839/1211967945533320/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## eldamar

GuardianRED said:


> A link please, but didn't they find a local power source for these?
> 
> Please do a little research before commenting



That link u gave wasnt a Chinese article(since it's on Chinese hardware)? I said *'Indian articles on Indian military equipment'*.
Why are Indian articles so sensitive about how 'indigenous' and 'advanced' her military equipment is?

BTW, why are u talking about the Chinese's stuff to me? are you that sensitive to the Chinese?

Also, can you provide just *ONE* source that China atually has to import steel from Russia when other countries all over the world are complaining that China is dumping her excess steel on the global market at below cost price?


----------



## Han Patriot

GuardianRED said:


> Troll's lack of education is really showing
> 
> Commissioning of a ship IS ready for combat service AFTER TRIALS!!!!!!!
> 
> Ur trolling friend asked why articles regarding the Indian armed forces are using the word indigenous and no one else !... So I gave him an example of the article regarding China!
> 
> + u do know that china also imports steel from Russia ! Pls learn and get some education before commenting!


Well, that's why I asked you the definiton of Indian commissioning, is it normal not to have radar installed after commissioning? Torpedoes? My friend, he was asking you why Indians like to use the word advanced and indigenous when most of it was imported, you have to understand the context, genius.

http://english.sina.com/china/p/2012/1012/515561.html
Our definiton of commissioning is this. Read this genius.

We import Russian steel for our ships? Can you provide some link?


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GuardianRED

Agent_47 said:


>


nice kuznetsov and Vikramaditiya! Really Nice!


----------



## mkb95

watch the right landing gear.its wobbling.
@PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
is it something to be concerned about?or is it normal for a carrier jet to do this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

mkb95 said:


> watch the right landing gear.its wobbling.
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
> is it something to be concerned about?or is it normal for a carrier jet to do this?


Landing on carrier is not normal landing , its controlled crash landing. Thats why carrier borne air crafts got massive landing gears compared to their land based counterparts.
One thing in this video is interesting that in carrier landing pilots normally try to hook 2nd or 3rd arrestor wire but in this video pilot hook 1st wire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Manindra said:


> Landing on carrier is not normal landing , its controlled crash landing. Thats why carrier borne air crafts got massive landing gears compared to their land based counterparts.
> One thing in this video is interesting that in carrier landing pilots normally try to hook 2nd or 3rd arrestor wire but in this video pilot hook 1st wire.





mkb95 said:


> watch the right landing gear.its wobbling.
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
> is it something to be concerned about?or is it normal for a carrier jet to do this?


One also has to take into account is the wire itself !.. it is not flat on the surface , but about an Inch above, the wobble came when the gear went over the 2nd wire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Purchase of Tanker Ships 

The Defence Acquisition Council has accorded Acceptance of Necessity to procure five Fleet Support Ships which, in addition to other roles, will also serve as tankers for the Navy. The tankers will be supplied by M/s Hindustan Shipyard Ltd. The cost will be finalized after completion of negotiations. 

While escorting INS Vikramaditya during the Arctic sea passage from Russia to India in December 2013, Fleet Tanker INS Deepak had developed cracks in the connecting members between the superstructure and side shell plating of the ship. No cracks or damage were, however, observed on the primary structure of the ship. A Board of Inquiry constituted by the Navy in January 2014 concluded that there is a need for strengthening the connecting members between the superstructure and the side shell plating. The necessary repairs have been undertaken.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Venkatesh Babu T.G in Lok Sabha today.

****


NAMPI/RK
(Release ID :148807)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

We should go for French PA2 aircraft carrier design with diesel electric propulsion and CATOBAR. It perfectly fits our needs and its already a matured design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

mkb95 said:


> watch the right landing gear.its wobbling.
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
> is it something to be concerned about?or is it normal for a carrier jet to do this?



Check clearly it's force distribution on all the gears... And airframe. Flexibility is given to reduce the impact on over all airframe. Which helps in good airframe life of an aircraft. It's completely normal and bloody brilliant technology.



GuardianRED said:


> One also has to take into account is the wire itself !.. it is not flat on the surface , but about an Inch above, the wobble came when the gear went over the 2nd wire


It's not the wire caused the wobble. It's the impact while landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764738193782472704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764390360395112450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764378111253151744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764360678106882048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764309116030296064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Enroute to India following a multilateral naval exercise off Hawaii, INS Satpura will have a two-day stay in Pohnpei





Stealth frigate INS Satpura today entered the Micronesian port of Pohnpei - a first for an Indian warship.











Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766320392617197568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766319399955533824

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

INS Delhi showing off it's PTA-53 quintuple torpedo tubes.

The PTA-53 is a 533mm Torpedo Tube used aboard the Project 15 Delhi Class and Project 61ME Rajput Class Destroyers of the Indian Navy. They are used for firing the SET-65E wake homing anti-surface torpedoes. In the near future these ships will be armed with the NSTL Varunastra.


https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/?fref=nf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

PARIKRAMA said:


> INS Delhi showing off it's PTA-53 quintuple torpedo tubes.
> 
> The PTA-53 is a 533mm Torpedo Tube used aboard the Project 15 Delhi Class and Project 61ME Rajput Class Destroyers of the Indian Navy. They are used for firing the SET-65E wake homing anti-surface torpedoes. In the near future these ships will be armed with the NSTL Varunastra.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/?fref=nf


does these ships carry spare ammunition like torpedo or missile for reload purposes?is it even possible to reload these things while on the sea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

mkb95 said:


> does these ships carry spare ammunition like torpedo or missile for reload purposes?is it even possible to reload these things while on the sea?



I dont think on deck fitted armaments can be reloaded out during mission.. They can be reloaded in ports surely if they are empty and port/dock has such armaments available for reload..

Spare ammunition onboard ship for such launchers will not be carried really..

Five 533mm PTA 533 quintuple torpedo tube launchers are fitted amidships. The launchers are of modular construction and can fire different types of heavyweight torpedoes such as wire guided or wake homing types. The Delhi Class destroyers are armed with the SET-65E; anti-submarine, active & passive homing torpedo to 8.1n miles; 15 km at 40 knots with a 205 kg warhead and the Type 53-65; passive wake homing torpedo to 10.3n miles; 19 km at 45 knots with a 305 kg warhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

mkb95 said:


> does these ships carry spare ammunition like torpedo or missile for reload purposes?is it even possible to reload these things while on the sea?



Ammo for small arms, and ammo for Helicopters. 
Explosives for RBU6000, mines and additional depth charges may be carried depending upon the mission profile. 

The main gun , and close in weapon systems hold enough ammo. 

I have read about kits which can be used to fire light weight torpedoes from 533mm torpedo tubes , may be extra torpedos may be carried... can't say for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> I dont think on deck fitted armaments can be reloaded out during mission.. They can be reloaded in ports surely if they are empty and port/dock has such armaments available for reload..
> 
> Spare ammunition onboard ship for such launchers will not be carried really..
> 
> Five 533mm PTA 533 quintuple torpedo tube launchers are fitted amidships. The launchers are of modular construction and can fire different types of heavyweight torpedoes such as wire guided or wake homing types. The Delhi Class destroyers are armed with the SET-65E; anti-submarine, active & passive homing torpedo to 8.1n miles; 15 km at 40 knots with a 205 kg warhead and the Type 53-65; passive wake homing torpedo to 10.3n miles; 19 km at 45 knots with a 305 kg warhead.


Possible that replenish ships carry Torpedoes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

GuardianRED said:


> Possible that replenish ships carry Torpedoes?




IF we use wiki as source then









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indian_Navy_ships#Replenishment_ships

So these ships at best can carry fuel and stores (mostly replenishment of food items and small arms)

@mkb95 @Ankit Kumar 002 
Replacement of ship torpedoes on sea is difficult for chiefly this reason below






















So replacing used torpedoes in fixed or trainable form will need complete removal of the sealed tubes. And then checking to ensure IAC Mod C is showing all systems green and ready for usage. Even if the ship carries extra torpedoes in tubes, it will load the ship up and compromise on fuel, stores and other aspects..

Moreover these torpedoes are for defensive purpose along with mines and other ASW strategies for example the Sea Kings or P8Is to target it up with air launched torpedoes as well. So i dont think we will require too many replacements in the middle of the seas..

Moreover any rough sea should make any such stored torpedo to be fitted for usage extremely challenging and dangerous ploy.

Still better tag @Penguin - Sir you think INS Delhi carries extra HWT torpedoes and may replace them in the seas (say after firing , in middle of a mission)

Tagging @MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ni8mare as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

PARIKRAMA said:


> IF we use wiki as source then
> View attachment 327264
> 
> View attachment 327265
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Indian_Navy_ships#Replenishment_ships
> 
> So these ships at best can carry fuel and stores (mostly replenishment of food items and small arms)
> 
> @mkb95 @Ankit Kumar 002
> Replacement of ship torpedoes on sea is difficult for chiefly this reason below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327266
> 
> 
> 
> So replacing used torpedoes in fixed or trainable form will need complete removal of the sealed tubes. And then checking to ensure IAC Mod C is showing all systems green and ready for usage. Even if the ship carries extra torpedoes in tubes, it will load the ship up and compromise on fuel, stores and other aspects..
> 
> Moreover these torpedoes are for defensive purpose along with mines and other ASW strategies for example the Sea Kings or P8Is to target it up with air launched torpedoes as well. So i dont think we will require too many replacements in the middle of the seas..
> 
> Moreover any rough sea should make any such stored torpedo to be fitted for usage extremely challenging and dangerous ploy.
> 
> Still better tag @Penguin - Sir you think INS Delhi carries extra HWT torpedoes and may replace them in the seas (say after firing , in middle of a mission)
> 
> Tagging @MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ni8mare as well.


Replacing heavy Weight Torpedoes is a b1tch, rigging anything heavy weight item on a ship in conflict zones is troublesome, And everything from winches to spreaderbars to pumps are points of failure in high stress environment. I highly doubt it would happen in naval conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

PARIKRAMA said:


> Still better tag @Penguin - Sir you think INS Delhi carries extra HWT torpedoes and may replace them in the seas (say after firing , in middle of a mission)





> The complex armament of the new ship could be called groundbreaking. For the first time in the history of the Soviet shipbuilding BOD got 2 LRK m-1 volna. Each anti-aircraft missile system represented the mill-PU dvuhbalocnuû 101, shop with 2-?? rotating drums on 8-600 missiles each and Yatagan. Artillery armament consisted of 2-(e) 76-mm paired tower installation artillery AK-726 (rate of fire of 90 rounds/min, maximum range 13 km, reach height-9 km, ammunition of each installation consisted of 2400 unitary shots). In addition, the ship was attended by 2-(e) fire control system sentry, a ship equipped with *torpedo apparatus PTA-pâtitrubnym 53-61 to 57-53 torpedoes or SET-53 *and had the Jet bombometa 2 RBU-1000 and RBU-6000 (ammunition 48 RSL-10 and 192 RSL-60 respectively). All ships of this project had developed radar equipment and hydroacoustics and excellent seaworthiness and manuverability.
> 
> 
> 
> Six ships were modified with the addition of improved electronics and four rear-firing SS-N-2c Styx missiles. Its armament *includes 10 torpedoes*, 32-36 SA-N-3 missiles and 4 SS-N-2C missiles. The hull was lengthened by approximately two meters, and a stern-mounted Variable Depth Sonar (VDS) installation and an improved hull-mounted sonar were also fitted.


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/61.htm

This concerns the 'project 61' Kashin class destroyer aka Rajput class. It has a single quintuple tube 533mm torpedo launcher. As indicated, it carriers 10 torpedoes. That implies 1 full reload on board, and thus some magazine.

The most likely location of such a magazine would be on the same deck lever, immediately behind the launchtable. In Rajput/Kashin/Project 61 that would be below the rear mast that carries the rear SAM fire control radar. I would expect a similar arrangement in the P15 Delhi class, with the mag below the rear search radar mast (between the Barak 1 launchers). It likely that P15 carries at least the same number of reload torps as Project 61.

Since each torpedo would weight sometihing like 1,500–2,500 kg (depending on specific torpedo http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WTRussian_post-WWII.php ), there may well be an assisted loading devices or even automatic loading. This was already employed in e.g. the pre-WW2 Hatsuhara class destroyers of the Japanese

"The later _Hatsuharu_ class of 1931 further improved the torpedo armament by storing its reload torpedoes close at hand in the superstructure, allowing reloading within 15 minutes."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destroyer#Inter-war_.26_World_War_II

"Between the two funnels was the forward 61 centimetres (24 in) triple torpedo tube mount fitted on a low platform. Behind it "was a torpedo locker with its mechanical quick reload system (_Kiryoku sōtenshiki jihatsu sōten sochi_) for the three reserve torpedoes inside." To preserve lateral stability the aft funnel was offset to starboard while the torpedo mount was offset to port. The reload locker was also offset slightly to port and angled inboard to facilitate reloading. The middle torpedo mount was positioned behind the aft funnel on the centerline, but its reload locker was positioned identically to that of the forward mount. Superimposed to starboard and overlapping the middle mount was the rear triple torpedo mount positioned on the rear deckhouse. Immediately behind the mount was its locker positioned on the centerline, but angled slightly to the right so that its mount only had to traverse slightly to align with the locker and begin reloading."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsuharu-class_destroyer
















Installation as fitted port and starboard amidship in Talwar/project 11356





The magazine for any reload would likely be below the rear pair of Orekh fire control radars, or between the launchers (with some open space behind it)









This is what you have a pair of in P15A: fixed twin tubes.










As you can see, there are rails of sorts behind each launcher pair. I suspect reloads are moved out from mag(s) into the open transversely and then loaded into the tubes (rather than longitudinally). I see no other way to reloading on these ships.

With Russian 533mm torps having a typical length of 7.5-8.0m and the ship having a beam of 17.6m, it should just be possible (17.6/2=8.8m)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Lightweight torps (324mm etc) are 'easily' transferred at sea from replenisher to combat ship. Heavy 533mm torps should also be possible, but more difficult (longer, heavier)










Oldie: 6+m, 2000+ kg Sea Slug missile being transferred at sea.





Difficulty would be handling a 2 ton 7,5-8m torpedo on deck at sea. Some cranes nearby would help. See e.g. P15/P15A: crane(s) near RIB(s). Project 61 has cranes against the stacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GuardianRED

Penguin said:


> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/61.htm
> 
> This concerns the 'project 61' Kashin class destroyer aka Rajput class. It has a single quintuple tube 533mm torpedo launcher. As indicated, it carriers 10 torpedoes. That implies 1 full reload on board, and thus some magazine.
> 
> The most likely location of such a magazine would be on the same deck lever, immediately behind the launchtable. In Rajput/Kashin/Project 61 that would be below the rear mast that carries the rear SAM fire control radar. I would expect a similar arrangement in the P15 Delhi class, with the mag below the rear search radar mast (between the Barak 1 launchers). It likely that P15 carries at least the same number of reload torps as Project 61.
> 
> Since each torpedo would weight sometihing like 1,500–2,500 kg (depending on specific torpedo http://www.navweaps.com/Weapons/WTRussian_post-WWII.php ), there may well be an assisted loading devices or even automatic loading. This was already employed in e.g. the pre-WW2 Hatsuhara class destroyers of the Japanese
> 
> "The later _Hatsuharu_ class of 1931 further improved the torpedo armament by storing its reload torpedoes close at hand in the superstructure, allowing reloading within 15 minutes."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destroyer#Inter-war_.26_World_War_II
> 
> "Between the two funnels was the forward 61 centimetres (24 in) triple torpedo tube mount fitted on a low platform. Behind it "was a torpedo locker with its mechanical quick reload system (_Kiryoku sōtenshiki jihatsu sōten sochi_) for the three reserve torpedoes inside." To preserve lateral stability the aft funnel was offset to starboard while the torpedo mount was offset to port. The reload locker was also offset slightly to port and angled inboard to facilitate reloading. The middle torpedo mount was positioned behind the aft funnel on the centerline, but its reload locker was positioned identically to that of the forward mount. Superimposed to starboard and overlapping the middle mount was the rear triple torpedo mount positioned on the rear deckhouse. Immediately behind the mount was its locker positioned on the centerline, but angled slightly to the right so that its mount only had to traverse slightly to align with the locker and begin reloading."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsuharu-class_destroyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation as fitted port and starboard amidship in Talwar/project 11356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magazine for any reload would likely be below the rear pair of Orekh fire control radars, or between the launchers (with some open space behind it)
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you have a pair of in P15A: fixed twin tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there are rails of sorts behind each launcher pair. I suspect reloads are moved out from mag(s) into the open transversely and then loaded into the tubes (rather than longitudinally). I see no other way to reloading on these ships.
> 
> With Russian 533mm torps having a typical length of 7.5-8.0m and the ship having a beam of 17.6m, it should just be possible (17.6/2=8.8m)





Penguin said:


> Lightweight torps (324mm etc) are 'easily' transferred at sea from replenisher to combat ship. Heavy 533mm torps should also be possible, but more difficult (longer, heavier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldie: 6+m, 2000+ kg Sea Slug missile being transferred at sea.
> 
> 
> Difficulty would be handling a 2 ton 7,5-8m torpedo on deck at sea. Some cranes nearby would help. See e.g. P15/P15A: crane(s) near RIB(s). Project 61 has cranes against the stacks.








Remember seeing a pic like this! .... So we can say its a Possibility !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Sea Dart RAS, D95 HMS Manchester, Royal Navy, Mediterranean, 21 April 1988. Weight 550 kg, Length 4.4 m.
https://defence.pk/threads/exclusiv...-with-indian-navy.323446/page-10#post-5919918





Talos missile (without booster stage) in USN. Special gear was required for transfer at sea.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-8_Talos
http://www.okieboat.com/Talos miscellaneous.html

How it is done today in USN
http://www.tpub.com/gunners/50.htm

[Edit: ps. there still is the issue of handling the load on deck of the receiving ship > not easy with a big 8m, 2 ton torpedo in cramped space]

Some more on torpedo reloading
http://www.eugeneleeslover.com/USNAVY/CHAPTER-12-J.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Penguin said:


> Sea Dart RAS, D95 HMS Manchester, Royal Navy, Mediterranean, 21 April 1988. Weight 550 kg, Length 4.4 m.
> https://defence.pk/threads/exclusiv...-with-indian-navy.323446/page-10#post-5919918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talos missile (without booster stage) in USN. Special gear was required for transfer at sea.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-8_Talos
> http://www.okieboat.com/Talos miscellaneous.html
> 
> How it is done today in USN
> http://www.tpub.com/gunners/50.htm
> 
> [Edit: ps. there still is the issue of handling the load on deck of the receiving ship > not easy with a big 8m, 2 ton torpedo in cramped space]
> 
> Some more on torpedo reloading
> http://www.eugeneleeslover.com/USNAVY/CHAPTER-12-J.html


That answers alot 

Also from the previous thread

https://defence.pk/threads/exclusiv...ata-destroyer-with-indian-navy.323446/page-13

Saw heated discussion on the loading of the VLS!. NOW we know that the Barak 1 is installed in the INS Vikramaditiya. Are we any clearer on the Missile Qty on INS Kolkata and how is loading done ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

mkb95 said:


> watch the right landing gear.its wobbling.
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
> is it something to be concerned about?or is it normal for a carrier jet to do this?


That's probably because of the free end of the landing gear is way too long and the lateral forces must have exceeded the threshold where it starts vibrating and as the hydraulic actuators absorb the impact it dies down. Structurally not a good design but it won't fail because it's all about how often you breach that threshold and hopefully they designed it for a few beatings..

Commercial planes go through this with crosswinds and that when you go all jello in your seats while landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

GuardianRED said:


> Saw heated discussion on the loading of the VLS!. NOW we know that the Barak 1 is installed in the INS Vikramaditiya. Are we any clearer on the Missile Qty on INS Kolkata and how is loading done ?


It has what is in the VLS cells. When that load is expended, it is back to port, or alongsde a base ship in some sheltered bay for reloading. That's it. So, at present, 2x8 cells for Brahmos/Club and 4x8 cell for Barak-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Australian Warship HMAS Success in Chennai on 4 day visit. Interaction btwn pers'nel of the Navies to be held.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

Penguin said:


> It has what is in the VLS cells. When load is expended, it is back to port, or alongsde a base ship in some sheltered bay for reloading. That's it. So, at present, 2x8 cells for Brahmos/Club and 4x8 cell for Barak-8


Sir do you believe there is space to Increase the number of cells for BARAK 8s. I think it's seriously low for 32 Sam for a decent destroyer class. At least it should had have 48 cells. Your views sir?


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

RISING SUN said:


> Sir do you believe there is space to Increase the number of cells for BARAK 8s. I think it's seriously low for 32 Sam for a decent destroyer class. At least it should had have 48 cells. Your views sir?


I too have the same question, the newly inducted destroyer are under armed compared to the tonnage they have, 64 Baraks are minimum requirement for ships of 7K+ tons. But I have seen that there are room left on the deck for further update, I don't know why they have left so much space on Kolkata class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

RISING SUN said:


> Sir do you believe there is space to Increase the number of cells for BARAK 8s. I think it's seriously low for 32 Sam for a decent destroyer class. At least it should had have 48 cells. Your views sir?


Depends. If Barak-8 has a higher probability of kill with 1 missile, whereas other missiles might routinely be fired in salvo's of 2 to achieve the same probability of kill, then 32 may well be sufficient. I believe for Buk/Shtil, it is common practice to fire 2 missiles per target, just to be sure?

From the point of view of deck space, I would think another 2x8 barak-8 could be accommodated. But I have no way of looking inside the ship. Barak-8 launcher penetrates at least 2 decks deep due to greater missile length (compared to 1 for Barak 1). Perhaps some Barak-1 as inner layer defence are more easily possible.



Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> I too have the same question, the newly inducted destroyer are under armed compared to the tonnage they have, *64 Baraks are minimum requirement for ships of 7K+* tons. But I have seen that there are room left on the deck for further update, I don't know why they have left so much space on Kolkata class.



How do you arrive at that compulsion (i.e. what standard are you measuring)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Penguin said:


> How do you arrive at that compulsion (i.e. what standard are you measuring)


If B-8 has the 100% killing accuracy then I think 32 might just be enough, but comparing the Kolkata class with Type 052D, Atago class or Type 45 UK, I think SAMs deployed on Kolkata are not enough.

But I have saw in some of the posts that there are spaces left on the deck for further upgradation.


----------



## mkb95

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1230551753674939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*SpokespersonNavy* ‏@indiannavy  3h3 hours ago
#BridgesofFriendship WFships INSKolkata &Trikand enter PortVictoria,Seychelles on a Goodwill visit @SpokespersonMoD

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## mkb95

indian navy's official fb page
https://www.facebook.com/IndianNavy/
almost 700,000 likes in 5 days





















@PARIKRAMA@Abingdonboy @anant_s @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22@Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx-@Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp@Crixus @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @other

Reactions: Like Like:
35


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

mkb95 said:


> indian navy's official fb page
> https://www.facebook.com/IndianNavy/
> almost 700,000 likes in 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA@Abingdonboy @anant_s @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22@Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx-@Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp@Crixus @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @other



Impressive.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hephaestus

mkb95 said:


> indian navy's official fb page
> https://www.facebook.com/IndianNavy/
> almost 700,000 likes in 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA@Abingdonboy @anant_s @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22@Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx-@Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp@Crixus @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @other


Thanks for the tag. Let me check the page. Looks mighty impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Thanks a lot for tag buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

At least it will be armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 330476


Could this just being test fire of the Topedo system and maybe it was a requirement of ie ability to fire older fish!? NOT NEWBREAK and BIZARRE as this journo clams?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 330476


Wasn't it a old news? 

To add few more points from navy 

-We are not happy or satisfied with German torpedoes which are used by our German boats as black sharks are way too advanced. But we had to do away with what we have. It's not hardware issue but minor software update to fire these torpedoes. But the problem again a raise as these torpedoes are in small numbers and are very old About 64 remains with Indian Navy today. 


- Navy also looking into new generation torpedoes from Germany itself. So minor modification can be made with less time line.. 

- But the spoiler!!! Indian government still not banned black shark procurement. The move has been put on hold for now. Untill further notice. So as usual different views are emerging from Mod. Without any clear path. 
So it's now concluded to go with older torpedoes which we posses. 


*TThis requires the navy to make do with 64 old SUT torpedoes that were bought a quarter century ago for its four German Shishumar-class submarines.

In July 2013, German company, Atlas Elektronik, was contracted to upgrade the SUT torpedoes and to extend their service life by 15 years. Even so, the SUT would retain their old copper wire-guidance systems that are inferior to modern torpedoes, such as those carried by Pakistan's new Khalid-class submarines.his requires the navy to make do with 64 old SUT torpedoes that were bought a quarter century ago for its four German Shishumar-class submarines.

In July 2013, German company, Atlas Elektronik, was contracted to upgrade the SUT torpedoes and to extend their service life by 15 years. Even so, the SUT would retain their old copper wire-guidance systems that are inferior to modern torpedoes, such as those carried by Pakistan's new Khalid-class submarines.*


So we are fukced either way.

Most probable option we could go : 

P75I : HDW Class 214 armed with Seahake torpedoes 

But sadly this been operated by Pakistans Agosta 90B submarines too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## GuardianRED

4GTejasBVR said:


> Wasn't it a old news?
> 
> To add few more points from navy
> 
> -We are not happy or satisfied with German torpedoes which are used by our German boats as black sharks are way too advanced. But we had to do away with what we have. It's not hardware issue but minor software update to fire these torpedoes. But the problem again a raise as these torpedoes are in small numbers and are very old About 64 remains with Indian Navy today.
> 
> 
> - Navy also looking into new generation torpedoes from Germany itself. So minor modification can be made with less time line..
> 
> - But the spoiler!!! Indian government still not banned black shark procurement. The move has been put on hold for now. Untill further notice. So as usual different views are emerging from Mod. Without any clear path.
> So it's now concluded to go with older torpedoes which we posses.
> 
> 
> *TThis requires the navy to make do with 64 old SUT torpedoes that were bought a quarter century ago for its four German Shishumar-class submarines.
> 
> In July 2013, German company, Atlas Elektronik, was contracted to upgrade the SUT torpedoes and to extend their service life by 15 years. Even so, the SUT would retain their old copper wire-guidance systems that are inferior to modern torpedoes, such as those carried by Pakistan's new Khalid-class submarines.his requires the navy to make do with 64 old SUT torpedoes that were bought a quarter century ago for its four German Shishumar-class submarines.
> 
> In July 2013, German company, Atlas Elektronik, was contracted to upgrade the SUT torpedoes and to extend their service life by 15 years. Even so, the SUT would retain their old copper wire-guidance systems that are inferior to modern torpedoes, such as those carried by Pakistan's new Khalid-class submarines.*
> 
> 
> So we are fukced either way.
> 
> Most probable option we could go :
> 
> P75I : HDW Class 214 armed with Seahake torpedoes
> 
> But sadly this been operated by Pakistans Agosta 90B submarines too.



But haven't the F21 (which is identical to the Blackshark) being selected? Only the deal hasn't being signed yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

#KnowyourNavy Here's the answer to my Question......







Insignia of the Sword arm of Indian Navy - Western Fleet





Majestic INS Kolkata-Indian shipbuilding prowess. Self Reliance & Indigenisation is the way ahead @SpokespersonMoD






#BridgesofFriendship INS Aditya entering Port Louis Mauritius @SpokespersonMoD





#BridgesofFriendship @SpokespersonMoD Demonstrates r commitment 2 ties wid Mauritius & 2 promote Maritime Sec in IOR

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> #KnowyourNavy Here's the answer to my Question......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insignia of the Sword arm of Indian Navy - Western Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestic INS Kolkata-Indian shipbuilding prowess. Self Reliance & Indigenisation is the way ahead @SpokespersonMoD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BridgesofFriendship INS Aditya entering Port Louis Mauritius @SpokespersonMoD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BridgesofFriendship @SpokespersonMoD Demonstrates r commitment 2 ties wid Mauritius & 2 promote Maritime Sec in IOR


Silhouette on the Western Fleet insignia - Delhi Class?!


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ni8mare

INS Kolkata entering Port Louis Mauritius




INS Kolkata at Port Louis Mauritius

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GuardianRED

According to the Article there was Training Unit INAS 533 with the Provisional Name "Fighting LIONS" operating as a cell

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RISING SUN

http://m.indiatoday.in/story/indian...to-fire-disaster-hit-madagascar/1/756127.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Indian Navy’s Growing Power: Implications for Pakistan Navy 0
By Waqas Jan on September 4, 2016
Background

The growing might of Indian Navy is a cause of concern for Pakistan’s naval strategists. Pakistan unlike India possesses a short coastline, and maritime territory, but due to its proximity to strait of Hormuz, one of the most robust and busy sea lanes of the world, famous for its oil trade, the significance of Pakistan maritime territory is more than Indian maritime territory. In 1971, Pakistani merchant fleet was obliterated by the Indian Navy assaults on non-combatant ships, reliving the notorious legends of U-[1]Boat assaults on British and US Navy merchant fleets in first and second world wars. The post 1971 offers Pakistan to look outside Karachi and develop farther posts for ship and submarine basing, to thwart any prospect of blockade by the Indian Navy. Pakistan Navy successfully emerges from a fledging force to a fighting machine, with developing more naval bases away from Indian Naval reach. But Indian growing economy is resulting in its acquisition of more and more naval war fighting platforms, to neutralize any long term advantage of the Pak Navy.

Indian Navy PINPOINT Acquisition:

Undersea Warfare Domain:

Having at relatively disadvantageous position vis-à-vis Pakistan Navy in Undersea Warfare, Indian Navy accelerated its acquisition of various Anti-Submarine Warfare platforms, ranging from Sea-based to Air, their acquisition of such advanced naval platforms will definitely have negative impact on Pakistan’s edge against India in undersea domain. The development of INS Kamorta[2] and INS Kadmatt and upcoming 2 ships of the Kamorta Class stealth corvettes (INS Kitan & INS Kavarati), are the most advanced ships to track down undersea objects and eliminate them. The Indian Navy plans to pit a stealth surface corvettes against enemy subs, is a short and long term plan as well, short term in a sense that Indian navy have old fledging submarines, and submarine building will take years, to fix, that problem, Indian Navy is commissioning its home grown fleet of ships into its surface fleet. These advanced ships are contributing to Indian Navy’s lethality and will effect Pakistan naval calculations in any future encounter with India.

Naval Air Arm:

Indian Navy traditionally lacked a superior technology in its naval air arm to disturb Pakistan Air Sea calculations, and detection of its submarines, hidden under the depth of oceans, but the new Boeing P-8I Poseidon[3] coupled with Kamorta class submarines, will definitely effect Pakistani submarine operations in the Arabian Sea, or its more extended area of operations, for intelligence gathering. The Poseidon is the most advanced Naval Air reconnaissance aircraft in the world. Pakistan with its Lockheed P-3 Orion is successfully conducting its routine operations, and was in advantageous position vis-à-vis India, but the presence of Poseidon, will affect this edge enjoyed by Pakistan naval Air Arm.

Surface Fleet Renovation.

The Indian Navy from past ten years is busy in updating and replacing its entire surface fleet with make in India technology. The latest Kolkata Class destroyers are the proof that Indian Navy successfully developed and deployed one of the most advanced ships in its naval fleet. The Kolkata are a class of stealth guided missile destroyers built by the Indian Navy, two of the ships of the Kolkata Class INS Kolkata and Kochi are already commissioned in the Indian Navy, and third and final one will be commissioned in the latter half of the 2016. These destroyers which are stealth as well will add further muscle, confidence and flexibility to the Navy’s operational plans. The recently approved continental shelf by the UNCLOS[4], not just expanded Pakistan maritime footprints but added an additional responsibility to Pakistan’s Sea defenders to come up with a force that cannot just protect its territorial waters but also ensure their presence alongthe expanded Pakistani maritime territory to regulate the SLOCs traversing Pakistani continental shelf. Pakistan is said to have the largest amount of shale oil and gas, beneath its seabed. This factor alone can contribute to attracting potential aggressors like India which can deeply its growing naval power, and can disrupt Pakistani plans to extract its ocean wealth.

Naval Propulsion/ Aircraft carriers and SSBNs

Indian Navy from the beginning started operating the first Aircraft carrier in the form of INS Vikrant, which played a key role in the blockade imposed by Indian Navy on Pakistan. The Ex Royal Navy ship was decommissioned in 1997 by the Indian Navy, but the Indian Naval planners thought that it will be folly to lose the experience which they gained from operating an aircraft carrier, thus they decided to buy the decommissioned ship the ex-Admiral Ghorshkov and later renamed as Baku. Thus they started negotiations with India to transform Baku expanded deck into an air strip for its Mig 29, the project took almost 2 decades, and three Government tenures, but finally the Baku was re-commissioned in the Indian Navy INS Vikramaditya[5], with its addition, the Indian navy can produce a 500 km air surveillance bubble, complicating and disrupting Pakistan Navy’s area of operation. The new Indian Navy SSBNs INS Chakra and others possess a serious threat to the Pakistan diesel and air independent propulsion submarines, because in conflict scenario, Nuclear propelled ship and submarine, can sustain much longer than traditionally fuelled submarine or ship. The naval propulsion will add further lethality to Indian Navy, because they will remain active in the conflict area much longer than the Pakistani navy.

Conclusion:

The rapid economic boom of India resulted in its expansion of naval fleet, on the context that India wants to confront the growing prowess of Chinese Navy in its backyard. But Indian Naval expansion is eroding the naval stability in the region. Pakistan cannot beef up the naval acquisition because of its fledging economy. The debt stricken country needs to spend wisely and reinvigorate its economy, so that naval stability can be maintained against the traditional foes. Pakistan’s expanded maritime footprints and the development of Gwadar port, expansion of its future maritime trade and its proximity to various naval and maritime chokepoints, Pakistan needs a robust presence in the Arabian Sea and beyond. The Combined Task Force CTF-151[6] is a good contribution to fill the traditional absence in the far seas, but Pakistan needs to beef up the construction and acquisition of various naval platforms to maintain stability in the waters.

http://www.pakistankakhudahafiz.com...vys-growing-power-implications-pakistan-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

^^^^ Instead of writing this much detailed article, the writer should have written "We're doomed against Indian Navy". That would have explained a lot.


----------



## GuardianRED

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Indian Navy’s Growing Power: Implications for Pakistan Navy 0
> By Waqas Jan on September 4, 2016
> Background
> 
> The growing might of Indian Navy is a cause of concern for Pakistan’s naval strategists. Pakistan unlike India possesses a short coastline, and maritime territory, but due to its proximity to strait of Hormuz, one of the most robust and busy sea lanes of the world, famous for its oil trade, the significance of Pakistan maritime territory is more than Indian maritime territory. In 1971, Pakistani merchant fleet was obliterated by the Indian Navy assaults on non-combatant ships, reliving the notorious legends of U-[1]Boat assaults on British and US Navy merchant fleets in first and second world wars. The post 1971 offers Pakistan to look outside Karachi and develop farther posts for ship and submarine basing, to thwart any prospect of blockade by the Indian Navy. Pakistan Navy successfully emerges from a fledging force to a fighting machine, with developing more naval bases away from Indian Naval reach. But Indian growing economy is resulting in its acquisition of more and more naval war fighting platforms, to neutralize any long term advantage of the Pak Navy.
> 
> Indian Navy PINPOINT Acquisition:
> 
> Undersea Warfare Domain:
> 
> Having at relatively disadvantageous position vis-à-vis Pakistan Navy in Undersea Warfare, Indian Navy accelerated its acquisition of various Anti-Submarine Warfare platforms, ranging from Sea-based to Air, their acquisition of such advanced naval platforms will definitely have negative impact on Pakistan’s edge against India in undersea domain. The development of INS Kamorta[2] and INS Kadmatt and upcoming 2 ships of the Kamorta Class stealth corvettes (INS Kitan & INS Kavarati), are the most advanced ships to track down undersea objects and eliminate them. The Indian Navy plans to pit a stealth surface corvettes against enemy subs, is a short and long term plan as well, short term in a sense that Indian navy have old fledging submarines, and submarine building will take years, to fix, that problem, Indian Navy is commissioning its home grown fleet of ships into its surface fleet. These advanced ships are contributing to Indian Navy’s lethality and will effect Pakistan naval calculations in any future encounter with India.
> 
> Naval Air Arm:
> 
> Indian Navy traditionally lacked a superior technology in its naval air arm to disturb Pakistan Air Sea calculations, and detection of its submarines, hidden under the depth of oceans, but the new Boeing P-8I Poseidon[3] coupled with Kamorta class submarines, will definitely effect Pakistani submarine operations in the Arabian Sea, or its more extended area of operations, for intelligence gathering. The Poseidon is the most advanced Naval Air reconnaissance aircraft in the world. Pakistan with its Lockheed P-3 Orion is successfully conducting its routine operations, and was in advantageous position vis-à-vis India, but the presence of Poseidon, will affect this edge enjoyed by Pakistan naval Air Arm.
> 
> Surface Fleet Renovation.
> 
> The Indian Navy from past ten years is busy in updating and replacing its entire surface fleet with make in India technology. The latest Kolkata Class destroyers are the proof that Indian Navy successfully developed and deployed one of the most advanced ships in its naval fleet. The Kolkata are a class of stealth guided missile destroyers built by the Indian Navy, two of the ships of the Kolkata Class INS Kolkata and Kochi are already commissioned in the Indian Navy, and third and final one will be commissioned in the latter half of the 2016. These destroyers which are stealth as well will add further muscle, confidence and flexibility to the Navy’s operational plans. The recently approved continental shelf by the UNCLOS[4], not just expanded Pakistan maritime footprints but added an additional responsibility to Pakistan’s Sea defenders to come up with a force that cannot just protect its territorial waters but also ensure their presence alongthe expanded Pakistani maritime territory to regulate the SLOCs traversing Pakistani continental shelf. Pakistan is said to have the largest amount of shale oil and gas, beneath its seabed. This factor alone can contribute to attracting potential aggressors like India which can deeply its growing naval power, and can disrupt Pakistani plans to extract its ocean wealth.
> 
> Naval Propulsion/ Aircraft carriers and SSBNs
> 
> Indian Navy from the beginning started operating the first Aircraft carrier in the form of INS Vikrant, which played a key role in the blockade imposed by Indian Navy on Pakistan. The Ex Royal Navy ship was decommissioned in 1997 by the Indian Navy, but the Indian Naval planners thought that it will be folly to lose the experience which they gained from operating an aircraft carrier, thus they decided to buy the decommissioned ship the ex-Admiral Ghorshkov and later renamed as Baku. Thus they started negotiations with India to transform Baku expanded deck into an air strip for its Mig 29, the project took almost 2 decades, and three Government tenures, but finally the Baku was re-commissioned in the Indian Navy INS Vikramaditya[5], with its addition, the Indian navy can produce a 500 km air surveillance bubble, complicating and disrupting Pakistan Navy’s area of operation. The new Indian Navy SSBNs INS Chakra and others possess a serious threat to the Pakistan diesel and air independent propulsion submarines, because in conflict scenario, Nuclear propelled ship and submarine, can sustain much longer than traditionally fuelled submarine or ship. The naval propulsion will add further lethality to Indian Navy, because they will remain active in the conflict area much longer than the Pakistani navy.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> The rapid economic boom of India resulted in its expansion of naval fleet, on the context that India wants to confront the growing prowess of Chinese Navy in its backyard. But Indian Naval expansion is eroding the naval stability in the region. Pakistan cannot beef up the naval acquisition because of its fledging economy. The debt stricken country needs to spend wisely and reinvigorate its economy, so that naval stability can be maintained against the traditional foes. Pakistan’s expanded maritime footprints and the development of Gwadar port, expansion of its future maritime trade and its proximity to various naval and maritime chokepoints, Pakistan needs a robust presence in the Arabian Sea and beyond. The Combined Task Force CTF-151[6] is a good contribution to fill the traditional absence in the far seas, but Pakistan needs to beef up the construction and acquisition of various naval platforms to maintain stability in the waters.
> 
> http://www.pakistankakhudahafiz.com...vys-growing-power-implications-pakistan-navy/



Author has couple of facts
*WRONG

In 1971, Pakistani merchant fleet was obliterated by the Indian Navy assaults on non-combatant ships, reliving the notorious legends of U-[1]Boat assaults on British and US Navy merchant fleets in first and second world wars.*

It is well documented that In addition to Merchant shipping. A no. of PN warships was also hit and sunk and they were hit by surface ships NOT subs
*
Thus they started negotiations with India to transform Baku expanded deck into an air strip for its Mig 29, the project took almost 2 decades, and three Government tenures*

Though the Negotiation took some time. The works only started in 2004 and delivery in 2013 - NOT 2 Decades!!! and only 1 Gov Tenure

*The new Indian Navy SSBNs INS Chakra *

INS Chakra is a SSN ie Nuclear Attack or Hunter Killer Sub NOT SSBN

*Pakistan needs a robust presence in the Arabian Sea and beyond. The Combined Task Force CTF-151[6] is a good contribution to fill the traditional absence in the far seas*

CTF-151 is for combating piracy and NOT in any way will engage in war with another country ie. in the event i.e. PN vs IN , they will not interfere (NOT in their Mandate)


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armani

mkb95 said:


>



It's turning out all fine but...I can't help but put it out there that the island and many of the cantilever structures look like they were made out of cardboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Tanzania, Indian Naval Ship Trikand is on a visit to Dar Es Salaam, as part of its deployment to the East Coast of Africa and Island nations in the Western Indian Ocean. The visit is aimed at enhancing bilateral ties, strengthening the existing bonds of friendship and reinforcing cooperation in maritime security between India and Tanzania. During the stay in harbour, various activities including official calls, cultural events and professional interaction between the two navies are planned. The ship would also be open to public for onboard visits, during its stay at Dar Es Salaam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Some images of INS Trikand, the last of the modified Krivak III, Talwar Class class Frigates of the Indian Navy under construction in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

^^^








The Eagle said:


> Some images of INS Trikand, the last of the modified Krivak III, Talwar Class class Frigates of the Indian Navy *under construction* in Russia.


It is already commissioned in IN way back in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GuardianRED

RPK said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is already commissioned in IN way back in 2013


Nice - at the end, She was berthed close to 2 Daring Class destroyers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Headache

Diu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Foxbat Alok

INS Vikrant MF-STAR radar Installed

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Nilgiri

Foxbat Alok said:


> INS Vikrant MF-STAR radar Installed



Nice! Hope to see the CnC island get a good finish over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Foxbat Alok said:


> INS Vikrant MF-STAR radar Installed


Nice to see system integration and outfitting progressing.

What a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice to see system integration and outfitting progressing.
> 
> What a beast.



Fucking hell it's a Photo-Shop guys.

Here's the original

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GuardianRED

saumyasupratik said:


> Fucking hell it's a Photo-Shop guys.
> 
> Here's the original


Lol... pretty good photo-shop , was wondering how can they integrated the MFSTAR before the Island isn't ready (eg the main bridge isn't finish , no windows yet)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

Nilgiri said:


>



you are not alone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Nilgiri said:


>


Same here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

saumyasupratik said:


> Fucking hell it's a Photo-Shop guys.
> 
> Here's the original

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armani

Destroyer INS Mormugao (D66), the 2nd ship of the P-15B Visakhapatnam-class, has been launched -





















@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @randomradio @Water Car Engineer

^^ A correction! It's not launched yet, the ceremony is scheduled for the 17th. These are just early sneak-peaks.

INS Kolkata (D63), on a visit to Mombasa, Kenya -

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Armani

Some older images of D66 Kolkata preparing to leave Seychelles -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sudhir007

https://www.facebook.com/notes/live...ties-in-indias-p17a-frigates/1360748340619162

Excellent little nugget buried in an Indian Navy briefing today on the P15B destroyer line was this official art of the P17A stealth frigate. The follow-on class to the successful and proven P17/Shivalik-class, the P17A is known to be under build with significantly greater stealth qualities in its superstructures. While there's been some guesswork over the years about precisely how Directorate of Naval Design plans to hone the Shivalik-class for greater stealth (this isn’t the first art out there, there have been a few over the years), this image suggests a cleaner approach with higher inclines and a modular deck configuration.




Livefist’s sources confirm that the P17A borrows stealth sensibilities being infused in the P15B destroyer line, with several areas of commonality in materials, system/housing shaping and deck assembly configuration. The hope is that stealth will be significantly higher in these two classes than their predecessor classes.
Sure, art is art. But if this is the way the Indian Navy is going, it's more proof that its ship design and build capabilities are among the finest in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## migflug

*Is India dropping INS Vishal for INS Virat-II??*

Published September 15, 2016 SOURCE: Anand SG / FOR MY TAKE / IDRW.ORG

India’s Current Defence minister Manhohar Parrikar likes to save money and that too in major ways and latest casualty and off from his to-do list, might be the development and construction of India’s Second 65000 tonne Aircraft carrier with Nuclear propulsion. *Recent media reports indicate that IAC-2 or INS Vishal is off the priority list of Indian Defence Ministry and Indian Navy is unlikely to get official funding for the project anytime soon due to complex and high development cost enabled with the project after carrying out in depth discussion with American and Russian Industrial partners.* *The Indian Defence Ministry is now actively considering development of sister Vikrant class conventional indigenous aircraft carrier with added and improved capabilities which might be named INS Virat-II after INS Virat-I which was a British designed Centaur-class aircraft carrier recently decommissioned from the Indian Navy service in keeping with Navy tradition of renaming warships of the same class.* Many Defence analysts for long had voiced concern and also had taken a cautious approach on possible development of IAC-2 with Nuclear propulsion due higher developmental and ownership cost involved over a conventional aircraft carrier. India also could have required to carry out considerable amounts of investments in its shipyards to build human and technological expertise to handle repairs on a Nuclear propulsion ship. Ulitmialtey cost seems to be major hurdle which might have forced the Indian Defence Ministry to fall back on conventional aircraft carrier technology to rely on to keep developmental cost low and benefit from prior development of India’s first indigenously developed INS Vikrant-II which is now at the final stages of fitments before it is enters service into Indian Navy by 2018. Will India build another aircraft carrier on the lines of INS Vikrant-II or will decide to develop a 65000 tonne new aircraft carrier with conventional propulsion is the decision which likely will be discussed in coming months closely with all shareholders before final call is taken on the development of the second indigenous aircraft carrier.

http://idrw.org/india-dropping-ins-vishal-ins-virat-ii/ .

I know its not exactly a great source but the prospect of having improved vikrant class carrier thrills me. Always amazing to embrace indigenous weapons.MP is going in the right direction.
@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Do you have any info about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

migflug said:


> *Is India dropping INS Vishal for INS Virat-II??*
> 
> Published September 15, 2016 SOURCE: Anand SG / FOR MY TAKE / IDRW.ORG
> 
> India’s Current Defence minister Manhohar Parrikar likes to save money and that too in major ways and latest casualty and off from his to-do list, might be the development and construction of India’s Second 65000 tonne Aircraft carrier with Nuclear propulsion. *Recent media reports indicate that IAC-2 or INS Vishal is off the priority list of Indian Defence Ministry and Indian Navy is unlikely to get official funding for the project anytime soon due to complex and high development cost enabled with the project after carrying out in depth discussion with American and Russian Industrial partners.* *The Indian Defence Ministry is now actively considering development of sister Vikrant class conventional indigenous aircraft carrier with added and improved capabilities which might be named INS Virat-II after INS Virat-I which was a British designed Centaur-class aircraft carrier recently decommissioned from the Indian Navy service in keeping with Navy tradition of renaming warships of the same class.* Many Defence analysts for long had voiced concern and also had taken a cautious approach on possible development of IAC-2 with Nuclear propulsion due higher developmental and ownership cost involved over a conventional aircraft carrier. India also could have required to carry out considerable amounts of investments in its shipyards to build human and technological expertise to handle repairs on a Nuclear propulsion ship. Ulitmialtey cost seems to be major hurdle which might have forced the Indian Defence Ministry to fall back on conventional aircraft carrier technology to rely on to keep developmental cost low and benefit from prior development of India’s first indigenously developed INS Vikrant-II which is now at the final stages of fitments before it is enters service into Indian Navy by 2018. Will India build another aircraft carrier on the lines of INS Vikrant-II or will decide to develop a 65000 tonne new aircraft carrier with conventional propulsion is the decision which likely will be discussed in coming months closely with all shareholders before final call is taken on the development of the second indigenous aircraft carrier.
> 
> http://idrw.org/india-dropping-ins-vishal-ins-virat-ii/ .
> 
> I know its not exactly a great source but the prospect of having improved vikrant class carrier thrills me. Always amazing to embrace indigenous weapons.MP is going in the right direction.
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Do you have any info about this?



I have said long back in jan 2016 that skillsets of CSL will be used to build a improved IAC1 follow on ship with a better tonnage. About IAC2, its too much preliminary. The design and requirements are not completely frozen nor is the collaboration /consultant role. The focus is to ensure first indigenous SSN comes out by 2027 - 11-12 years from now. So thats priority.

Secondly as i said few days back, only limited shipyard could do such work. If IN chose Rambilli as the site due to SBC Vishakapatnam being nearby, there needs to be developed a site with minimum 14 m draft to accommodate such a structure. Here the fight was between GRSE and Reliance Defence and Reliance till date has not moved forward about this. So even i9f IAC2 is approved, there is no proper place to build and the site which IN wants is not ready as well. More or less, IAC2 is not shelved but rather delayed a bit.

If this october talks between India Russia makes headway for the Storm ACC to be built in India, perhaps then we might see a new urgency. Eventually IAC2 will also see 2 N-ACC carriers as well.

Check this thread in jan 2016, we had discussed this there
https://defence.pk/threads/2-45000-tons-modified-vikrant-aircraft-carriers.418307/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

migflug said:


> *Is India dropping INS Vishal for INS Virat-II??*
> 
> Published September 15, 2016 SOURCE: Anand SG / FOR MY TAKE / IDRW.ORG
> 
> India’s Current Defence minister Manhohar Parrikar likes to save money and that too in major ways and latest casualty and off from his to-do list, might be the development and construction of India’s Second 65000 tonne Aircraft carrier with Nuclear propulsion. *Recent media reports indicate that IAC-2 or INS Vishal is off the priority list of Indian Defence Ministry and Indian Navy is unlikely to get official funding for the project anytime soon due to complex and high development cost enabled with the project after carrying out in depth discussion with American and Russian Industrial partners.* *The Indian Defence Ministry is now actively considering development of sister Vikrant class conventional indigenous aircraft carrier with added and improved capabilities which might be named INS Virat-II after INS Virat-I which was a British designed Centaur-class aircraft carrier recently decommissioned from the Indian Navy service in keeping with Navy tradition of renaming warships of the same class.* Many Defence analysts for long had voiced concern and also had taken a cautious approach on possible development of IAC-2 with Nuclear propulsion due higher developmental and ownership cost involved over a conventional aircraft carrier. India also could have required to carry out considerable amounts of investments in its shipyards to build human and technological expertise to handle repairs on a Nuclear propulsion ship. Ulitmialtey cost seems to be major hurdle which might have forced the Indian Defence Ministry to fall back on conventional aircraft carrier technology to rely on to keep developmental cost low and benefit from prior development of India’s first indigenously developed INS Vikrant-II which is now at the final stages of fitments before it is enters service into Indian Navy by 2018. Will India build another aircraft carrier on the lines of INS Vikrant-II or will decide to develop a 65000 tonne new aircraft carrier with conventional propulsion is the decision which likely will be discussed in coming months closely with all shareholders before final call is taken on the development of the second indigenous aircraft carrier.
> 
> http://idrw.org/india-dropping-ins-vishal-ins-virat-ii/ .
> 
> I know its not exactly a great source but the prospect of having improved vikrant class carrier thrills me. Always amazing to embrace indigenous weapons.MP is going in the right direction.
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Do you have any info about this?


I knew this was going to happen (and said as much over a year ago). A sister ship for the IAC-1 was always a logical move. 

The way this news is framed it totally asinine though, it is not a zero sum game between inducting the IAC-2 and a sister ship in the IAC-1 class, BOTH will happen, in fact this sister Vikrant will actually aid in the IAC-2's progress as she will preserve the skill sets in India whilst buying time for the tech (EMALS and likely a nuclear reactor now) to mature and be ready for the Vishal class. 


A sister Vikrant will be in sea trails from 2023/4 IMHO (meaning India will have 3 AC by 2025) and the Vishal will be in sea trails from 2028-30. 


@PARIKRAMA the interesting question now is, the IN has 2 carrier fighter SQNs flying the MiG-29K but by 2022/3 will require 3 times this number (with another 1 SQN's worth in reserve) but has so far shown ZERO interest in ordering more '
29Ks. The only logical explanation is.......Rafale (which can/will also fly on e Vishal from 2028 onwards). 

Correct me if I'm being too deluded

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mufflerman

We wanted 5 years chasing Yankees for the next carrier with all bells and whistles when for the same cost and time we could have ordered 3 follow on Vikram's and laid the steel for he second one by now


----------



## Armani

Mufflerman said:


> We wanted 5 years chasing Yankees for the next carrier with all bells and whistles when for the same cost and time we could have ordered 3 follow on Vikram's and laid the steel for he second one by now



We neither wasted any money nor any time. IAC-1 construction was ongoing throughout this period, and all the negotiations with US will be useful for IAC-2, regardless of when it comes.

Plus, other than creating a joint working group to study the available prospects, we didn't really place any orders for any US carrier-related equipment for IAC-2. So saying we spent any money on them which could have been used for more IAC-1s is incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

We have a 2028 time frame for IAC-2. I doubt they will achieve that. So a Vikrant class well before 2028 and a larger carrier based on the Shtorm or better by 2032.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Republic of Singapore Navy Ship RSS Persistence departed Port Blair at the end of her goodwill visit. During the visit, the ship's crew had professional exchanges, friendly sports matches and social interaction with personnel of the Indian Navy. On departure from the port, RSS Persistence, INS Karmuk and an IN Dornier aircraft undertook a Passage Exercise (PASSEX), marking a new chapter in inter-operability between the two navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Techy

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @nair @R!CK @Armani @migflug @RPK @sudhir007 @ni8mare and others.. Guys please check the video! Reporter is stating that this ship was launched in 15-16 month period since keel was led, a very impressive timeframe maintained by MDL

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## R!CK

Techy said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @nair @R!CK @Armani @migflug @RPK @sudhir007 @ni8mare and others.. Guys please check the video! Reporter is stating that this ship was launched in 15-16 month period since keel was led, a very impressive timeframe maintained by MDL



It's true, the milestone was achieved in little over 15 months against the actual plan of 24 months. We can expect this improvement to contribute to an early delivery from 2nd in class and hopefully last ship should be delivered very ahead of schedule. A very good job by MDL and IN as usual.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

From br





Its quite beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Acknowledge

Out surface fleet is coming along nicely, but GoI has ensured our sub surface fleet is in absolute tatters.

They needed to place orders for the new set of 6 subs 5 years ago!

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Press Release from MoD 

Ministry of Defence
17-September, 2016 14:59 IST

Mormugao - Second Ship of Project 15b Launched at Mazagaon Docks Mumbai 

Another significant milestone in the annals of the Indigenous Warship design and construction programme of India was achieved with the launch of Guided Missile Destroyer, Mormugao, second ship of Project 15B, on 17 Sep 16, at Mazagaon Dock Ship Builders Limited (MDL), Mumbai. With a launch weight of 2844 tonnes, the vessel made its first contact with water at 11:58 AM with full fanfare during the launching ceremony graced by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba as the Chief Guest. In keeping with maritime traditions, Smt Reena Lanba, President, Navy Wives Welfare Association (NWWA), broke a coconut on the ship’s bow and launched the ship, as invocation from the Atharva Veda was being rendered. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Guest, Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff said that “this event is yet another moment of truth for the Indian Navy and India’s quest for self-reliance and indigenisation. The Indian Navy stands fully committed to the call of ‘Make in India’ and we are extremely proud of the fact that all of our warships and submarines on order today are being constructed within the country”. He further added that this also is “an affirmation of our resolve that the Indian Navy should attain a size and capability that is commensurate with India’s growing stature in the world, our national maritime interests, and our commitment to cooperation and collaboration towards ensuring secure seas for shaping a favourable and positive maritime environment. 

The Admiral also commended the synergic partnership of MDL, Indian Navy, DRDO, OFB, BEL, other public sector enterprises and the private industry in ensuring that force levels are made available to meet India’s National strategic objectives. He also congratulated DGND and his team at Directorate of Naval Design for designing state of the art warships and contributing towards achieving Indian Navy’s dream of transforming from a “Buyers” to a “Builders” Navy. 

Project 15B ships feature cutting edge advanced technology and are comparable to the best ships of similar class anywhere in the world. These ships have been designed indigenously by the Directorate of Naval Design, New Delhi. Each ship spans 163 metres in length and 17.4 metres at beam and displaces 7300 tonnes. These ships will be propelled by four gas turbines to achieve speeds in excess of 30 knots. The P15B destroyers incorporate new design concepts for improved survivability, sea keeping, stealth and ship manoeuvrability. Enhanced stealth features have been achieved through shaping of hull and use of radar transparent deck fittings which make these ships difficult to detect. P 15B ships will be equipped to carry and operate two multiple role helicopters.

These ships are packed with an array of state of the art weapons and sensors, including vertically launched missile system for long distance engagement of shore, sea-based and air targets. With significant indigenous content, these ships are a true hall-mark of self reliance attained by our country in warship design and ship building. 

BRIEF ON PROJECT 15B – SUPPLEMENTARY INFO 

Four Guided missile Destroyers of Project 15B (P 15B) are under construction at M/s Mazagaon Dock Shipbuilders Limited, Mumbai. The contract for construction of these four ships was signed on 28 Jan 11. These ships are amongst the most technologically advanced Guided Missile Destroyers of the world, with state-of-the-art weapon/sensor package, advanced stealth features and a high degree of automation. The design of P15B ships has been developed in house by the Directorate of Naval Design. 

With a displacement of 7300 tons, each ship will span 163 meters in length and 17.4 meters at the beam. These ships will be propelled by four gas turbines in Combined Gas and Gas (COGAG) configuration and are capable of achieving speeds in excess of 30 knots with a maximum endurance of 4000 nm. 

The P15B destroyers incorporate new design concepts for improved survivability, sea keeping, stealth and ship maneuverability. These ships will be equipped to carry and operate two multi-role helicopters. State of art rail less helo traversing system is being introduced on these ships for efficient helicopter handling onboard. 

These ships can truly be classified as possessing a Network of Networks, as they are equipped with Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS), Ship Data Network (SDN), Automatic Power Management System (APMS) and Combat Management System (CMS). While control and monitoring of machinery and auxiliaries is achieved through the IPMS, power management is done using the APMS. The CMS performs threat evaluation and resource allocation based on the tactical picture compiled and ammunition available onboard. The SDN is the information highway on which data from all the sensors and weapons ride. 

Stealth has been a major thrust area in P15B design. Enhanced stealth features have been achieved through shaping of hull and use of radar transparent deck fittings which make these ships difficult to detect. The ship embodies features such as Multiple Fire Zones, Total Atmospheric Control System (TACS) for Air Conditioning, Battle Damage Control Systems (BDCS), Distributional Power Systems and Emergency DA to enhance survivability and reliability in emergent scenarios. 

These ships have been designed for a complement of 50 officers and 250 sailors. The accommodation and working spaces have been designed with special emphasis on ergonomics and habitability. 

The ship’s “fire power” consists of sophisticated weapons-sensor suite including vertically launched Surface to Air Missiles (SAM) and Surface-to-Surface Missiles (SSM) for long distance engagement of shore and sea based targets. It is also noteworthy that this ship has significantly high indigenous content, in the form of weapons, machinery and material. These ships therefore showcase the Nation’s growing capability in developing and delivering complex warships, which serves as a true hall mark of self reliance attained by our country in warship design and construction. This high level of indigenization has been achieved through participation of both public and private sector. 

The second ship of P15B Yard 12705, christened, Mormugao, is planned to be launched on 17 Sep 16 at MDL, Mumbai, and will be the fifth frontline warship, including the indigenous aircraft carrier, being launched in last six years, in addition to the delivery of three frigates, three destroyers and two corvettes during the same period. 

DKS/RS 
(Release ID :150861)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&






Ministry of Defence17-September, 2016 16:43 IST
Visit of Indian Warship TRIKAND to Maputo, Mozambique (17- 20 September 2016) 


In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Mozambique and of Indian Navy’s increasing footprint and operational reach, Indian Naval Ship Trikand has arrived at Maputo on a three days visit, as part of deployment of the Western Fleet to the countries on the East Coast of Africa and Island nations in the Western Indian Ocean. The ship is part of the Indian Navy’s Western Fleet based at Mumbai under the Western Naval Command and is on a two month deployment to the Western Indian Ocean, along with Indian Naval ships Kolkata and Aditya.
The visit is aimed at enhancing bilateral ties, strengthening the existing bonds of friendship and reinforcing cooperation in maritime security between India and Mozambique. During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned which includes official calls, cultural events and professional interaction between the two navies. During the stay, the ship would also be open to public for onboard visits. At the helm of the ship is the Commanding Officer, Captain Arjun Dev Nair who is assisted by a team of professional and highly motivated men of the Indian Navy.

Maritime links between India and Mozambique date back several centuries. The large Indian diaspora present in Mozambique has contributed actively in promoting our shared socio-cultural heritage and common values. The recently concluded visit of India’s Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi further strengthened the strong relationship between the two countries. Bilateral trade has also grown steadily in different sectors, including precious and semi-precious stones, agricultural products, petroleum products, pharmaceuticals, textiles, steel, sugar and cement. The growing defence cooperation between the two countries is evident by the increasing frequency of port visits by naval ships. The last such visit by IN ship to Mozambique was on 17 November 2014 when Indian Naval Ship Teg visited Nacala. The current visit seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Mozambique and underscore India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly countries of the region.

DKS/GY 

(Release ID :150863)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

migflug said:


> *Is India dropping INS Vishal for INS Virat-II??*
> 
> Published September 15, 2016 SOURCE: Anand SG / FOR MY TAKE / IDRW.ORG
> 
> India’s Current Defence minister Manhohar Parrikar likes to save money and that too in major ways and latest casualty and off from his to-do list, might be the development and construction of India’s Second 65000 tonne Aircraft carrier with Nuclear propulsion. *Recent media reports indicate that IAC-2 or INS Vishal is off the priority list of Indian Defence Ministry and Indian Navy is unlikely to get official funding for the project anytime soon due to complex and high development cost enabled with the project after carrying out in depth discussion with American and Russian Industrial partners.* *The Indian Defence Ministry is now actively considering development of sister Vikrant class conventional indigenous aircraft carrier with added and improved capabilities which might be named INS Virat-II after INS Virat-I which was a British designed Centaur-class aircraft carrier recently decommissioned from the Indian Navy service in keeping with Navy tradition of renaming warships of the same class.* Many Defence analysts for long had voiced concern and also had taken a cautious approach on possible development of IAC-2 with Nuclear propulsion due higher developmental and ownership cost involved over a conventional aircraft carrier. India also could have required to carry out considerable amounts of investments in its shipyards to build human and technological expertise to handle repairs on a Nuclear propulsion ship. Ulitmialtey cost seems to be major hurdle which might have forced the Indian Defence Ministry to fall back on conventional aircraft carrier technology to rely on to keep developmental cost low and benefit from prior development of India’s first indigenously developed INS Vikrant-II which is now at the final stages of fitments before it is enters service into Indian Navy by 2018. Will India build another aircraft carrier on the lines of INS Vikrant-II or will decide to develop a 65000 tonne new aircraft carrier with conventional propulsion is the decision which likely will be discussed in coming months closely with all shareholders before final call is taken on the development of the second indigenous aircraft carrier.
> 
> http://idrw.org/india-dropping-ins-vishal-ins-virat-ii/ .
> 
> I know its not exactly a great source but the prospect of having improved vikrant class carrier thrills me. Always amazing to embrace indigenous weapons.MP is going in the right direction.
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Do you have any info about this?



Wrong info. Idrw.rg posting some rumors as facts and articles lately. Vikrant 2 is already on the card but Vishal is too. Navy already issued official procedures to procure EMALs and guardian drones system. . . Shipyard was confident on building 2nd or even 2 more Vikrant class at the same time but Navy rejected the proposal as IAC 1 itself running out of schedule.


----------



## Agent_47

sudhir007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/notes/live...ties-in-indias-p17a-frigates/1360748340619162
> 
> Excellent little nugget buried in an Indian Navy briefing today on the P15B destroyer line was this official art of the P17A stealth frigate. The follow-on class to the successful and proven P17/Shivalik-class, the P17A is known to be under build with significantly greater stealth qualities in its superstructures. While there's been some guesswork over the years about precisely how Directorate of Naval Design plans to hone the Shivalik-class for greater stealth (this isn’t the first art out there, there have been a few over the years), this image suggests a cleaner approach with higher inclines and a modular deck configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livefist’s sources confirm that the P17A borrows stealth sensibilities being infused in the P15B destroyer line, with several areas of commonality in materials, system/housing shaping and deck assembly configuration. The hope is that stealth will be significantly higher in these two classes than their predecessor classes.
> Sure, art is art. But if this is the way the Indian Navy is going, it's more proof that its ship design and build capabilities are among the finest in the world.


@Penguin is this i-mast ? 

This does look stealthier than FREMM or type 26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

Agent_47 said:


> @Penguin is this i-mast ?
> 
> This does look stealthier than FREMM or type 26.



Our version is similar to that of Italy 6900 T. France has its own version with 6000 t. 

Length wise longer than Italys and 3 mts slimer for even more Stealthier frontal RCS 19 m vs 17.5 m beam. 

More SAM in P17A at 32 barak against 16 with FREMM. But less Main armaments with only 8 bramos against 8 × MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles and 16-cell SYLVER A70 VLSfor 16 × SCALP Naval land-attack cruise missiles ... But we have double hanger heli pad against French. But Italys has 2 × SH90 _or_ 1 × SH90 and 1 ×AW101.

Over all cost French 690 million dollars P17A about 600 million to 900 million.(today) May be 1.1 billion with final cost by 2022/23... It's first induction date .

But as far as fire power is concerned we will smoke these frigates with 290 km superior range and speed of bramos. Their inventory is old Otamat or exocet... 180 km at 690 mph against ..2,100 mph with 290 km. ...

But if you come with Type 26 we have lots to catch up with massive beam, similar length. But has 48 Sam and 24 cells for cruise missiles. It's a class apart. It coat around 1.25 billion dollars today. We will catch up with our next generation destroyers... But packing more stuff in a small hull is where technology superiority comes in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Just realised all the 3 AC's are docked in Cochin!!!!!!!!! Must go for a drive around naval base tomorrow...... Dont ask any pictures.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18985

Some points












+++
*Its a torpedo but using supercavitation system.*
In 2004, posci magazine published this pic





_the supercavitating torpedo--*a rocket-propelled weapon that speeds through the water enveloped in a nearly frictionless air bubble--may render obsolete the old submarine strategy of sly maneuvering and silent running to evade the enemy. The superfast torpedo could be outfitted with conventional explosive warheads, nuclear tips or nothing at all--a 5,000-pound, 230-mph missile could do enough damage on its own.*

The hard part about building a rocket-propelled torpedo isn't so much the propulsion as clearing a path through the ocean. Water creates speed-sapping drag; the best way to overcome that drag is to create a bubble that envelops the torpedo--a supercavity. *A gas ejected uniformly and with enough force through a cavitator in the nose of the torpedo will provide such a bubble, permitting speeds of more than 200 mph and a range of up to 5 miles (traditional torpedoes have slightly longer ranges, but lumber at only 30 to 40 mph).*_

http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2004-06/supercavitating-torpedo

Shkval










We dont know its range or tech specs, but looks like we are taking a project for supercavitating torpedos.. Interesting times ahead

@MilSpec @SpArK @Abingdonboy @anant_s @hellfire @Penguin @ni8mare @GuardianRED @Joe Shearer @nair @Vergennes @Taygibay @Armani

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

nair said:


> Just realised all the 3 AC's are docked in Cochin!!!!!!!!! Must go for a drive around naval base tomorrow...... Dont ask any pictures.....


If you don't share the pics, then Mata rani will give you Shrap(curse)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Agent_47 said:


> @Penguin is this i-mast ?


Nope.

I-mast 500 with integrated APAR






Actual I-mast 400 for RNthN Holland class OPV and Doorman JSS















You graphics show the ELM 2248 MF-STAR radar as used onboard e.g. INS Kolkata (D63)























PARIKRAMA said:


> We dont know its range or tech specs, but looks like we are taking a project for supercavitating torpedos.. Interesting times ahead


_VA-111 Shkval_

Effective firing range _
Shkval_: 7 km (4.3 mi)
_Shkval 2_: 11–15 km (6.8–9.3 mi)
Weight: 2,700 kg (6,000 lb)
Length 8.2 m (26 ft 11 in)
Diameter 533 mm (21 in) 
Launch speed: 50 knots (93 km/h; 58 mph)
Maximum speed: in excess of 200 knots (370 km/h; 230 mph)

Shkval is mainly intended to nuke a carrier strike group

An air launched version in particular could be well suited to combating fast and manoeuvrable sea targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Is the VA-111 still the only confirmed super cavitating weapon system ? Is this the same system that accidentally took down the kursk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

GuardianRED said:


> Is the VA-111 still the only confirmed super cavitating weapon system ? Is this the same system that accidentally took down the kursk?


The Russian Navy's final report on the disaster concluded the explosion was due to the failure of one of _Kursk'_s hydrogen peroxide-fueled Type 65 torpedoes. Hydrogen peroxide is a liquid. The VA-111 is launched from 533 mm torpedo tubes at 50 knots (93 km/h) before its solid-fuel rocket ignites and propels it to speeds of 200 knots (370 km/h). So, in answer: no, this is not the same weapon.






In 2004, German weapons manufacturer Diehl BGT Defence announced their own supercavitating torpedo, Barracuda, now officially named "_Superkavitierender Unterwasserlaufkörper_" (English: "supercavitating underwater running body"). According to Diehl, it reaches more than 400 kilometres per hour (250 mph). Not sure if that went anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

PARIKRAMA said:


> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18985
> 
> Some points
> 
> View attachment 338366
> 
> 
> View attachment 338367
> 
> 
> 
> +++
> *Its a torpedo but using supercavitation system.*
> In 2004, posci magazine published this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _the supercavitating torpedo--*a rocket-propelled weapon that speeds through the water enveloped in a nearly frictionless air bubble--may render obsolete the old submarine strategy of sly maneuvering and silent running to evade the enemy. The superfast torpedo could be outfitted with conventional explosive warheads, nuclear tips or nothing at all--a 5,000-pound, 230-mph missile could do enough damage on its own.*
> 
> The hard part about building a rocket-propelled torpedo isn't so much the propulsion as clearing a path through the ocean. Water creates speed-sapping drag; the best way to overcome that drag is to create a bubble that envelops the torpedo--a supercavity. *A gas ejected uniformly and with enough force through a cavitator in the nose of the torpedo will provide such a bubble, permitting speeds of more than 200 mph and a range of up to 5 miles (traditional torpedoes have slightly longer ranges, but lumber at only 30 to 40 mph).*_
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2004-06/supercavitating-torpedo
> 
> Shkval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont know its range or tech specs, but looks like we are taking a project for supercavitating torpedos.. Interesting times ahead
> 
> @MilSpec @SpArK @Abingdonboy @anant_s @hellfire @Penguin @ni8mare @GuardianRED @Joe Shearer @nair @Vergennes @Taygibay @Armani


Saw this tender some time back .......good info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781324657081188352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

INS Kochi, an indigenously designed and constructed guided missile Destroyer, was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 30 September 2015. The ship is one of the most potent surface combatants that have been constructed in India. It measures 164 metres in length and approximately 17 metres in width, with a full load displacement of 7500 tonnes. The ship has a propulsion system, comprising four powerful reversible gas turbines that help it to attain speed in excess of 30 knots. The ship's electric power is provided by gas turbine and diesel generators, which together produce 4.5 Mega-Watts of electrical power. The ship has a complement of 40 officers and 350 sailors. INS Kochi derives her name from the vibrant port city of Kochi. This is a tribute to the city’s distinct maritime character and culture, and symbolises the special bond between the Indian Navy and the city of Kochi. The ship’s crest depicts a sword and a shield together with a Snake Boat riding on the blue and white ocean waves, which symbolise the Malabar region’s rich maritime heritage and martial traditions. The crew of the ship abide by the Sanskrit motto “Jahi Shatrun Mahabaho” which means “Oh Lord Almighty! Let me Prevail over the Enemy”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adhiri

Agent_47 said:


>



This is AMAZING.  

14 Fighter jets on the Deck along with 4 Helicopters. That is a total of 18 Aircrafts on the deck. 

INS Vikramaditya hanger can hold 10 Fighters jets (Mig 29K class) along with 10 more Helicopters. 

So the Total maximum capacity of INS Vikramaditya is 18 + 20 = [/B]38 Aircraft's. [/B]


----------



## RPK

INS Shakti was commissioned into the #IndianNavy on 01 October 2011. The ship is a versatile Fleet Tanker capable of multi-ship abeam and astern replenishment operations. At a length of 175 metres and a width of 32 metres, INS Shakti is one of the largest ships of the Indian Navy. The ship displaces over 27,000 tons and is capable of carrying over 15,000 tons of liquid cargo including fuels for ships and aircraft of the Navy as well as fresh water. It also has large storage space to carry solid cargo like victuals and ammunition. It has state of the art cargo handling facilities that facilitate simultaneous fuelling of multiple ships and transfer of heavy solid cargo at sea. INS Shakti derives her name from her predecessors. She is the third tanker of the same name, with earlier two ships having served the nation with pride. The first Shakti was commissioned on 29 January 1954 and decommissioned on 31 December 1967, whilst the second Shakti was commissioned on 21 February 1976 and decommissioned on 21 July 2007, after serving the nation gloriously for more than 31 years. The crest of the ship depicts two horses, one black and other pink, in full gallop, symbolising strength and energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mufflerman

T


Agent_47 said:


>


That's our floating Air force base.soon we will have two. Awesome. 14 planes on deck.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GuardianRED

mkb95 said:


>


wow. would say that this is the First im seeing the HMD in an operation photo , wunderbar!

Edit : Second one , just look at the close up of the pic above this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> wow. would say that this is the First im seeing the HMD in an operation photo , wunderbar!
> 
> Edit : Second one , just look at the close up of the pic above this


Any pic of the IN's MIG-29Ks, IAF's MIG-29UPG, Mirage 2000-5 Mk.2 (and in future LCA and Rafale) will see such items in operational use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hephaestus

sudhir007 said:


>


2 Midget subs? Are those for MARCOS? Any pics on how they look or are supposed to look like.

LPD's any updates on the competition?

Thanks


----------



## Abingdonboy

sudhir007 said:


>


What is the context of this graphic? Acquisitions over the next 3 years? "Shopping list"/wish list of the IN? Because I can't comprehend or place this list in a context that makes sense, the list seems to be a hodgepodge of cleared and long term projects whilst missing out many many other deals. 

@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

sudhir007 said:


>



@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA 

Here our Navy immediately needs Sub 5 ton and 10 ton helicopters. The delays are getting unlimited. 

Why not simply opt for a G2G deal and buy 150 Panthers and 139 EC725 with MII. Here the requirements for Coast Guard too can be clubbed.

This is very important need which is being overshadowed by the need of submarines. Some 6-18 months down the line with atleast 1 more destroyer, 2 Kamorta Class , 2 NOPV , the Chetak / Sea King fleet will come to total breaking point. If not done anything here , we will be lamenting then.



Hephaestus said:


> 2 Midget subs? ArIt's expected MARCOS? Any pics on how they look or are supposed to look like.
> 
> LPD's any updates on the competition?
> 
> Thanks



Contract for two swimmer delivery vehicles have been given to HSL. 

As of now not much is known.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Here our Navy immediately needs Sub 5 ton and 10 ton helicopters. The delays are getting unlimited.
> 
> Why not simply opt for a G2G deal and buy 150 Panthers and 139 EC725 with MII. Here the requirements for Coast Guard too can be clubbed.
> 
> This is very important need which is being overshadowed by the need of submarines. Some 6-18 months down the line with atleast 1 more destroyer, 2 Kamorta Class , 2 NOPV , the Chetak / Sea King fleet will come to total breaking point. If not done anything here , we will be lamenting then.
> 
> 
> 
> Contract for two swimmer delivery vehicles have been given to HSL.
> 
> As of now not much is known.


Can't agree more bro, Airbus have already said they will make both units in India (with Mahindra). If the GoI/MoD had any sense they would pool ICG/IN orders and order the EC-725 (H225M) and Panther in the next few months. Really the situation was critical 5 years back but nothing (NOTHING) has been done to correct the fortunes of the IN's rotary wing fleet. 


I actually don't understand what game the IN is playing with their helo requirements, for such a logical and forward thinking force they have made an almighty mess of this. 30-40 year old Sea Kings, single engined junk Chetaks and $1BN USD destroyers going to sea with empty hangers or having to share aviation assets with other vessels. 

And STILL nothing about the measly 16 S-70Bs? Is the IN asleep?


@Ankit Kumar 002 you're 100% right that many will be lamenting in a few years but this is another entirely predictable disaster in the making that doesn't seem to be getting any attention whatsoever. 


@PARIKRAMA @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

INS Astradharini was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 06 Oct 2015 and is an indigenously designed twin hull catamaran vessel built by Shoft Shipyard Pvt. Ltd. with collaborative effort of Naval Science and Technological Laboratory and Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur. The ship is utilised for technical trials of underwater weapons and systems. The successful operation of the ship for the past one year adds thrust to the country's ongoing endeavour at indigenisation and achieving India's goal of self-reliance in under water weapons development

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RPK

Vice Admiral Rustom Khushro Shapoorjee Ghandhi's funeral at sea from INS Vipul, 27 Dec 2014.

In his words - "I've enjoyed fish all my life, now let the fish enjoy me"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...areer-for-youth/article9194950.ece?ref=tpnews

SRIKAKULAM, October 7, 2016

Eastern Naval Command officials Lieutenant Colonel Aditya and Captain Rehaman on Thursday said a career in Indian Navy was challenging and a matter of pride for the youngsters who joined the organisation. Ample opportunities were available for the youngsters, they said.

The Navy officials conducted a campus recruitment drive in the Aditya Institute of Technology and Management at Tekkali.

As many as 120 candidates attended the written test, according to its drector VV Nageswara Rao. He thanked the Navy for conducting the recruitment drive for the last four years. He said the results of the written test would be announced in a week.


----------



## migflug

Next gen corvette:

http://tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=del856091&wno=1&td=TD


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2016 12:47 IST
*INS Sumitra visits Surabaya, Indonesia 10 – 12 Oct 16 *

In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the *Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, has arrived at Surabaya*, Indonesia on a two day visit from 10-12 Oct 16, as part of its deployment to the South Western Pacific Ocean.


The visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing maritime security cooperation between the two countries. During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the two navies. These include official calls and interaction with dignitaries of the Indonesian government and the Indonesian Navy, onboard visits by local populace, visits for Indian Navy personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both navies. On departure, the ship would also undertake a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with the Indonesian Naval ships.


India and Indonesia have extensive historic, cultural and maritime linkages. Regular maritime interaction through training exchanges, port calls, PASSEXs, biannual Coordinated Patrols (CORPATs) and the recently initiated annual bilateral maritime exercise, have reinforced the historic maritime relationship. _Sumitra_’s visit to Surabaya would further strengthen the bilateral relations between the two countries and contribute to overall maritime security in the region.


_ Sumitra_, is the fourth of the _Saryu_ class ships, based on an indigenous design and constructed by M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd, India. Since commissioning in 2014, the ship has been deployed for multiple operational tasks, the most notable being ‘Operation Rahat’, which entailed the evacuation of personnel of various nationalities from war-torn Yemen in 2015. *The ship has a range of 6,500 nautical miles and is capable of embarking one Dhruv/ Chetak helicopter. The ship is commanded by Cdr KP Shreeshan. *



***********************


Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2016 12:30 IST
Coordinated Patrol and India-Indonesia Bilateral Maritime Exercise Commence at Belawan, Indonesia 

In a demonstration of India's commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region,* Indian Naval Ship Karmuk, an indigenously built missile corvette, based under the Andaman and Nicobar Command, alongwith a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, is participating in the 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol and Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise, scheduled from 10-27 Oct 16 in the Andaman Sea. *

Defence relations between India and Indonesia have been growing steadily with regular joint activities and interactions between the Armed Forces of the two countries. The two navies have been carrying out Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) on respective sides of the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002, with the aim of keeping this vital part of the Indian Ocean Region safe and secure for commercial shipping, International trade and legitimate marine activities. The CORPAT has strengthened understanding and interoperability between the two navies and promoted net maritime security in the region.

The bilateral cooperation has increased significantly with the scheduling of the Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise alongwith the 28th edition of the CORPAT. The Opening Ceremony at Belawan, Indonesia from 10-13 Oct 16 is being attended by Commodore Girish Kumar Garg, the Naval Component Commander of the Tri Service Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC) based at Port Blair. The Bilateral Maritime Exercise and the CORPAT would see participation by one warship and one Maritime Patrol Aircraft from each Navy.

These interactions would also provide opportunities for extensive operational and training engagements, and contribute substantively to the maintenance of good order at sea. The Exercise seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Indonesia, and underscore India's partnership and solidarity with friendly countries of the region.

INS Karmuk (P64) at Visakhapatnam.






Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2016 12:47 IST
*INS Sumitra visits Surabaya, Indonesia 10 – 12 Oct 16 *

In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel _Sumitra_, has arrived at Surabaya, Indonesia on a two day visit from 10-12 Oct 16, as part of its deployment to the South Western Pacific Ocean.


The visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing maritime security cooperation between the two countries. During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the two navies. These include official calls and interaction with dignitaries of the Indonesian government and the Indonesian Navy, onboard visits by local populace, visits for Indian Navy personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both navies. On departure, the ship would also undertake a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with the Indonesian Naval ships.


India and Indonesia have extensive historic, cultural and maritime linkages. Regular maritime interaction through training exchanges, port calls, PASSEXs, biannual Coordinated Patrols (CORPATs) and the recently initiated annual bilateral maritime exercise, have reinforced the historic maritime relationship. _Sumitra_’s visit to Surabaya would further strengthen the bilateral relations between the two countries and contribute to overall maritime security in the region.


_ * Sumitra*_*, is the fourth of the Saryu class ships*, based on an indigenous design and constructed by M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd, India. Since commissioning in 2014, the ship has been deployed for multiple operational tasks, the most notable being ‘Operation Rahat’, which entailed the evacuation of personnel of various nationalities from war-torn Yemen in 2015.* The ship has a range of 6,500 nautical miles and is capable of embarking one Dhruv/ Chetak helicopter. The ship is commanded by Cdr KP Shreeshan.

*



***********************




Ministry of Defence
10-October, 2016 12:30 IST
*Coordinated Patrol and India-Indonesia Bilateral Maritime Exercise Commence at Belawan, Indonesia *

In a demonstration of India's commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, *Indian Naval Ship Karmuk, an indigenously built missile corvette, based under the Andaman and Nicobar Command, alongwith a Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, is participating in the 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol and Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise, scheduled from 10-27 Oct 16 in the Andaman Sea. *

Defence relations between India and Indonesia have been growing steadily with regular joint activities and interactions between the Armed Forces of the two countries. *The two navies have been carrying out Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) on respective sides of the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002*, with the aim of keeping this vital part of the Indian Ocean Region safe and secure for commercial shipping, International trade and legitimate marine activities. The CORPAT has strengthened understanding and interoperability between the two navies and promoted net maritime security in the region.

The bilateral cooperation has increased significantly with the scheduling of the Second Bilateral Maritime Exercise alongwith the 28th edition of the CORPAT. The Opening Ceremony at Belawan, Indonesia from 10-13 Oct 16 is being attended by Commodore Girish Kumar Garg, the Naval Component Commander of the Tri Service Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC) based at Port Blair. The Bilateral Maritime Exercise and the CORPAT would see participation by one warship and one Maritime Patrol Aircraft from each Navy.

These interactions would also provide opportunities for extensive operational and training engagements, and contribute substantively to the maintenance of good order at sea. The Exercise seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Indonesia, and underscore India's partnership and solidarity with friendly countries of the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: October 12, 2016 05:41 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...egins-on-friday/article9209543.ece?ref=tpnews


Special Correspondent






×

The Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala here will conduct the third edition of the annual ‘Dilli’ seminar on October 14 and 15, the theme for the event being ‘Regional instabilities in Indian Ocean rim States — legacy of maritime conquests and colonisation.’

A press release issued by the INA here on Tuesday said that the former Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Arun Prakash would be the chief guest on the occasion. Talmiz Ahmad, former Indian Ambassador to Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates; Vice Admiral Pradeep Chauhan; Vice Admiral (Retired) S.C.S. Bangara; Vijaya Ramaswamy, Chairperson, Centre for Historical Studies, Jawaharlal Nehru University; Mridula Mukherjee, former Director of the Nehru Memorial Museum and Library, New Delhi; K.S. Mathew, Director, Institute for Research in Social Sciences and Humanities, Kannur University; and P. Paleri, former Director General, Indian Coast Guard; would speak at the seminar.

Serving senior Naval officers, academicians, and cadets of the INA would participate in the seminar, the release said.

The INA conducted the annual Dilli seminar on topics and issues of maritime history and heritage of the nation to help young officers and cadets keep an eye on future developments in the maritime domain. This year’s theme was aimed at studying the long-term impact of colonial rule and its effects on the present-day geopolitics, culture, economy and demography of Indian Ocean Rim states, it added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-October, 2016 15:00 IST
*Rear Admiral B Dasgupta Assumes Command as Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet *

Rear Admiral B Dasgupta, YSM, VSM took over command of the sword arm of Indian Navy, the Eastern Fleet, from Rear Admiral SV Bhokare, YSM, NM at an impressive ceremony held today, 14 Oct 16 in Naval Base, Visakhapatnam. 

Rear Admiral B Dasgupta, a specialist in Navigation and Aircraft Direction, is a Graduate of National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla and has undergone the Command and Staff Course at Dhaka, Bangladesh. He is an alumni of Army War College, Mhow where he has undergone Higher Command course .In addition, the Flag Officer holds a Masters’ Degree in Defence and Strategic Studies from the Madras University. 

The Flag Officer has commanded INS Viraat, INS Tabar, INS Karmukh and INS Nishank. He has also held various prestigious Staff and Operational appointments including Fleet Operations Officer of the Western Fleet, NA to the Chief of the Naval Staff, Directing Staff at Defence Services Staff College, Wellington and Commander Work up at Indian Naval Work up Team. Prior taking over the command of Eastern Fleet, the Flag Officer was serving as Chief Staff Officer (Operations) of the Western Naval Command. 

The Eastern Fleet today comprises of over 25 warships, which include Destroyers, Stealth Frigates, Amphibious Ships, Anti Submarine Warfare Corvette, Missile Corvettes, Offshore Patrol Vessels, Missile Boats and Tankers. 

Under the Command of Rear Admiral SV Bhokare, the Eastern Fleet, over the last 12 months, had maintained a very high tempo of operations at sea encompassing participation in major exercises both within Indian and International waters. T*he Eastern Fleet ships were actively deployed from as far as Gulf of Aden to Russia and Australia.* *During this period, the Eastern Fleet also played a pivotal role in the conduct of International Fleet Review 2016, wherein 97 ships including 24 ships from foreign navies participated*. Rear Admiral SV Bhokare now takes over as the Commandant of the Indian Naval Academy at Ezhimala, Kerala on promotion to the rank of Vice Admiral.

*********************

Ministry of Defence
14-October, 2016 17:04 IST
*Annual Dilli seminar on ‘Regional Instabilities in Indian Ocean Rim States - Legacy of Maritime Conquests and Colonisation’ *

1. Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala will conduct the third edition of the prestigious annual *Dilli seminar* on *14th and 15th of October 2016*. The theme for this year’s seminar is ‘Regional Instabilities in Indian Ocean Rim States - Legacy of Maritime Conquests and Colonisation’. Former Chief of the Naval Staff *Admiral Arun Prakash *PVSM, AVSM, VrC, VSM (Retd.) would be the *Chief Guest* for the occasion.

2. Dr. Talmiz Ahmad, Former Indian Ambassador to Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates, Vice Admiral Pradeep Chauhan, AVSM and Bar, VSM (Retd.), Vice Admiral SCS Bangara, PVSM, AVSM (Retd.), Prof. Vijaya Ramaswamy, Chairperson, Centre for Historical Studies, JNU, Prof. Mridula Mukherjee, former Director Nehru Memorial Museum and Library, New Delhi, Prof. Dr. KS Mathew, Director, Institute for Research in Social Sciences and Humanities, Kannur University, Dr. P Paleri, Former Director General, Indian Coast Guard, large delegation of serving senior Naval officers, eminent academicians, distinguished luminaries and cadets of the INA would participate in the seminar.

3. INA conducts the annual _Dilli_ seminar on elements and issues of maritime history and heritage of the nation to help the young officers and cadets keep an eye on future developments in the maritime domain with a strong foundation of the past. This year’s theme is aimed to study the long term *impact of the colonial rule* and its effects on the *present day geo politics*, *culture, economy and demography of Indian Ocean Rim states*. Most of the poor countries today in terms of per capita GDP in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) were colonies of the past. The papers presented in the seminar would deliberate and analyse the impact of colonisation on the present, to extrapolate the future. The _Dilli_ series of seminar has always been an intellectually stimulating and enriching experience for all participants especially the young cadets and the 2016 edition promises to be the same, especially considering the risk of instabilities and insecure situations emerging in the IOR Rim states.

DK


----------



## MKC

Four more improved Talwar class are coming which will cost more than 3B dollars but all hype went to S-400.
I think it would have been better if India would have choose Gorshkov class instead of project 1153.6 for MII & two getting from Russia would have been u/c project 1153.6...


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@members

When will Reliance start the construction of the 2 Talwars?


----------



## Mujraparty

*No AIP for Scorpene submarines*


*New Delhi, Oct 18 (PTI)* I*n a set back, the last two of the six Scorpene submarines will not be fitted with Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system, which allows the vessel to stay underwater for a longer duration.*

*The reason is that DRDO, which is manufacturing the system, has missed the deadline. *

"We are not looking at 5 and 6. In case we have to do it, we will do it as a retrofit," Vice Admiral G S Pabby, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, Indian Navy, said.

*Sources said the AIP system could have been integrated into the last two of the six submarines if it was ready by the end of 2015. However, the work on the system is going on.*

Kalvari, Indian Navy's first indigenous Scorpene-class stealth submarine, is scheduled to be inducted by the end of the year.

The 66-metre-long INS Kalvari is part of a USD 3.5 billion contract signed by the Defence Ministry with French firm DCNS in October 2005 to jointly develop six submarines.

Under Project 75, the submarines are being built at the MDL dockyard in Mumbai under license from DCNS.

While the first four are conventional submarines, the last two are to be equipped with AIP, which will enable the vessel stay underwater for longer.

*Interestingly, the submarines still do not have its main weapon -- the heavyweight torpedos.*

The original torpedo selected for the submarine was the one manufactured by one of the subsidiaries of scam-tainted firm Finmeccanica.

The government has decided to withdraw the tender for the heavyweight torpedos and go for an alternative.

.*Once INS Kalvari is handed over to the Navy, the plan is to have other five inducted every nine months*

Construction of the first submarine started on May 23, 2009. The project is running four years behind schedule.

*The government plans to go for a follow-on order of three more Scorpene class submarines.*


*http://www.ptinews.com/news/7984076_No-AIP-for-Scorpene-submarines.html*

Drdo screw-ups ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788245032318996481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Agent_47 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788245032318996481



@PARIKRAMA 

So what's it going to be - I would assume that 2 incomplete hulls will be completed in Russia itself and sold, while the 3rd incomplete hull will be transported to Reliance shipyards for completion. A 4th one will be new-build at Reliance following this.

Is that's how it's going to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Gessler said:


> @PARIKRAMA
> 
> So what's it going to be - I would assume that 2 incomplete hulls will be completed in Russia itself and sold, while the 3rd incomplete hull will be transported to Reliance shipyards for completion. A 4th one will be new-build at Reliance following this.
> 
> Is that's how it's going to be?


I guess third will not be sold to us. Reliance will make 2 from scratch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788241949094543360
@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR-91

Google earth pics of Vikrant. Pictures haven't been updated for more 5-6 months. It's expected to go out for sea trials first half of next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

Agent_47 said:


> I guess third will not be sold to us. Reliance will make 2 from scratch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788241949094543360
> @PARIKRAMA


It will be either _Samara or Kashalot_ of the Pacific fleet.
_




Samara in picture, moving to Zvezdochka shipyard for upgrades. (last year)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avyator

What's the latest on all those multirole helicopters we need for navy? I don't mean the S70B's that won the tender, I mean the 56 multirole tender, and the bigger tender for light naval helicopters.

Also, since we aren't buying additional Scorpene's, where will we acquire additional submarines from?


----------



## Hephaestus

*India Signs Up For Second Russian Akula-Class Nuclear Attack Submarine*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indi...ck-submarine-1476089?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## MKC

INS Tihayu Joins the Indian Navy 


The Indian Navy commissioned the highly manoeuvrable fast attack craft INS Tihayu at the Eastern Naval Command today 19 October 16. The ship was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral HCS Bisht AVSM, ADC Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Eastern Naval Command at a formal ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam. INS Tihayu would be based in Visakhapatnam under the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Andhra Pradesh) and would be deployed for coastal patrol and surveillance operations along the Eastern Coast. 

INS Tihayu is the second ship of the four follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (FO-WJFAC), being built by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE). The ship is an improved version of WJFAC, earlier constructed by GRSE. Conceived, designed and built indigenously, the commissioning of this ship completes the addition of another chapter to the nation’s ‘Make in India’ initiative and indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction

Named after Tihayu island (presently known as Katchal island) in the Nicobar group, the 320-tonne INS Tihayu, measuring 49 meters can achieve speeds in excess of 35 knots. The ship is manned by a team comprising four officers and 41 sailors with Commander Ajay Kashov appointed as her commissioning Commanding Officer. The ship is capable of operating in shallow waters at high speeds and is equipped with enhanced fire power. Built for extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol the warship is fitted with advanced MTU engines, water jet propulsion and the latest communication equipment. 

The ship’s armament consists of a 30 mm CRN 91 gun manufactured by Ordnance Factory Medak. An electronic day-night fire control system namely Stabilised Optronic Pedestal (SOP) manufactured by Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) controls the gun. The ship is also equipped with two 12.7 mm heavy machine guns (HMG) and multiple medium machine guns, besides shoulder-launched Igla surface-to-air missiles to combat aerial threats. 

CGR 
(Release ID :151778)
http://pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=151778

INS Tihayu Joins the Indian Navy 


The Indian Navy commissioned the highly manoeuvrable fast attack craft INS Tihayu at the Eastern Naval Command today 19 October 16. The ship was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral HCS Bisht AVSM, ADC Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Eastern Naval Command at a formal ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam. INS Tihayu would be based in Visakhapatnam under the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Andhra Pradesh) and would be deployed for coastal patrol and surveillance operations along the Eastern Coast. 

INS Tihayu is the second ship of the four follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (FO-WJFAC), being built by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE). The ship is an improved version of WJFAC, earlier constructed by GRSE. Conceived, designed and built indigenously, the commissioning of this ship completes the addition of another chapter to the nation’s ‘Make in India’ initiative and indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction

Named after Tihayu island (presently known as Katchal island) in the Nicobar group, the 320-tonne INS Tihayu, measuring 49 meters can achieve speeds in excess of 35 knots. The ship is manned by a team comprising four officers and 41 sailors with Commander Ajay Kashov appointed as her commissioning Commanding Officer. The ship is capable of operating in shallow waters at high speeds and is equipped with enhanced fire power. Built for extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol the warship is fitted with advanced MTU engines, water jet propulsion and the latest communication equipment. 

The ship’s armament consists of a 30 mm CRN 91 gun manufactured by Ordnance Factory Medak. An electronic day-night fire control system namely Stabilised Optronic Pedestal (SOP) manufactured by Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) controls the gun. The ship is also equipped with two 12.7 mm heavy machine guns (HMG) and multiple medium machine guns, besides shoulder-launched Igla surface-to-air missiles to combat aerial threats. 

CGR 
(Release ID :151778)
http://pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=151778


----------



## migflug

*Russia will take part in the tests of the Indian Premier League*
Russian rescue vessels and professionals will ensure the safety tests of the newest Indian submarine, the newspaper "Izvestia", citing an informed military-diplomatic source.






*"The Russian military will take an active part in ensuring the testing and acceptance into service of the Indian nuclear submarines equipped with ballistic missiles (SSBNs)*," - said the publication.

According to the interlocutor of "Izvestia" , the Indian side has provided the Russian technique of tests of nuclear submarines.

"*As part of the recently achieved intergovernmental agreement, we will send their experts and composition of the ship to assist in the testing of the Indian nuclear submarines,* - said the source publication. - Previously, the Russian Navy participated in the organization of rescue and hydrographic support testing SSBN "Arihant". appropriate forces and resources, including search and rescue ships To this end, in the waters of the Indian Ocean were sent.This experience was positive, and it was decided to continue the cooperation. "

"Izvestia", citing a source familiar with the situation, informed that the rescue ship of the Black Sea Fleet "Epron" from September 2015 to March 2016 was based in Visakhapatnam, providing sea and deep test Indian boats, because India is not a rescue ship with modern equipment.

According to Indian media, the planned construction of a series of 4-6 type "Arihant" boats until 2020. Head boat project was launched back in 2009, but further refinement and testing of the submarine took nearly seven years. The boat can carry up to four ballistic missile K-4 Indian design, with a range up to 3500 km. Currently, there is a high degree of readiness SSBN "Aridhaman", which is to be launched this year.


----------



## MKC

*Indian Navy*

INS Tihayu, a highly manoeuvrable Fast Attack Craft was commissioned into the #IndianNavy on 19 October 2016 at Visakhapatnam by Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, AVSM, ADC, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command. INS Tihayu is the second ship of the four follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft being built by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE), Kolkata. Vice Adm Bisht commended the entire team of GRSE, the Warship Overseeing Team, and all OEMs who contributed towards building this fine ship. He further added that commissioning of INS Tihayu would add another chapter to the nation’s ‘Make in India’ initiative and indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction. The ship, powered by modern diesel engines, along with advanced machinery control system and water jets, can attain speeds in excess of 30 knots. The ship, commanded by Commander Ajay Kashov, has a complement of four Officers and 40 Sailors. INS Tihayu, would be based at Visakhapatnam under the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Andhra Pradesh) and would be deployed for coastal patrol and surveillance operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-October, 2016 14:05 IST
*INS Tihayu Joins the Indian Navy *

The Indian Navy commissioned the highly manoeuvrable fast attack craft INS Tihayu at the Eastern Naval Command today 19 October 16. The ship was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral HCS Bisht AVSM, ADC Flag Officer Commanding in Chief Eastern Naval Command at a formal ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam. INS Tihayu would be based in Visakhapatnam under the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Andhra Pradesh) and would be deployed for coastal patrol and surveillance operations along the Eastern Coast. 

INS Tihayu is the second ship of the four follow-on Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (FO-WJFAC), being built by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd (GRSE). The ship is an improved version of WJFAC, earlier constructed by GRSE. Conceived, designed and built indigenously, the commissioning of this ship completes the addition of another chapter to the nation’s ‘Make in India’ initiative and indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction

Named after Tihayu island (presently known as Katchal island) in the Nicobar group, the 320-tonne INS Tihayu, measuring 49 meters can achieve speeds in excess of 35 knots. The ship is manned by a team comprising four officers and 41 sailors with Commander Ajay Kashov appointed as her commissioning Commanding Officer. The ship is capable of operating in shallow waters at high speeds and is equipped with enhanced fire power. Built for extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol the warship is fitted with advanced MTU engines, water jet propulsion and the latest communication equipment. 

The ship’s armament consists of a 30 mm CRN 91 gun manufactured by Ordnance Factory Medak. An electronic day-night fire control system namely Stabilised Optronic Pedestal (SOP) manufactured by Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) controls the gun. The ship is also equipped with two 12.7 mm heavy machine guns (HMG) and multiple medium machine guns, besides shoulder-launched Igla surface-to-air missiles to combat aerial threats.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## jha

*Double Trouble: India to Lease Second Russian Nuclear Attack Submarine *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-October, 2016 15:55 IST
*Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, YSM, NM Assumes Office as the Commandant, Indian Naval Academy *

1. Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, YSM, NM took over charge as the Commandant of Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala, today 20 October 2016. An impressive ceremonial guard of honour was presented on the occasion.

2. Earlier in the day Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, YSM, NM paid homage at INA war memorial ‘Prerna Sthal’ by placing a wreath prior to assuming command.

3. Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, YSM, NM, is a specialist in Navigation and Direction and a Graduate of National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla and Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, Tamil Nadu. He attended the Higher Command Course at Army War College, Mhow and holds a Master Degree in Defence and Strategic Studies from Australian Defence College, Canberra.

4. The officer belongs to the elite submarine arm of the Indian Navy. In his illustrious career spanning 32 years, he commanded three frontline Submarines, INS Sindhughosh, Sindhudhvaj and Sindhushastra, as well as Guided Missile Frigate INS Beas and Submarine base INS Vajrabahu. He has also held various prestigious staff and operational appointments including Command of Submarine Squadron as Commodore Commanding Submarines (West) and Chief Staff Officer (Operations) at Eastern Naval Command. On being promoted to the rank of Rear Admiral, the officer was appointed as Flag Officer Submarines (FOSM) from Sep 2012 for three years and Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet (FOCEF) from 2015 onwards.

5. The officer was promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral on 20 October 2016 and took over as the seventh Commandant of Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala. The officer is a recipient of Yudh Seva Medal (YSM) and was awarded Nao Sena Medal (NM) for his distinguished service to the nation. *He is the first officer from the Submarine arm to take over the reins as Commandant of Indian Naval Academy.




*


----------



## Hindustani78

Vice Admiral H.C.S. Bisht coming out of INS Tihayu after commissioning it in Visakhapatnam on Wednesday.— Photo: K.R. Deepak

Updated: October 20, 2016 07:30 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...an-navy-in-city/article9242978.ece?ref=tpnews

*The 315-tonne ship is the sixth of WJFAC ‘Car Nicobar Class’ vessel allotted to the Eastern Fleet*
A Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (WJFAC), INS Tihayu, was commissioned into the Navy by Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command Vice-Admiral H.C.S. Bisht, at the naval base here on Wednesday.

*The 315-tonne INS Tihayu is the sixth of the WJFAC ‘Car Nicobar Class’ vessel to be commissioned and allotted to the Eastern Fleet.*

According to Vice-Admiral Bisht,* four of the vessels are based in Chennai and two, including Tihayu, will be stationed in Visakhapatnam*. Built by Kolkata-based shipyard Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), *INS Tihayu is the 20th vessel in this class to be built by the shipyard.*

It is an improved version of the earlier vessels and can achieve a top operating speed of 35 knots per hour, said Chairman and Managing Director of GRSE Rear Admiral (retd) A.K. Verma.

The ship is fitted with *three water jet propulsion systems, powered by marine diesel engines generating 2,720 KW of power.*

Coming to the armament, it is loaded with an* indigenously built 30 mm CRN gun and can have an additional package of about 11 machine guns of different variants.*

The ship also carries* a shoulder-launched IGLA surface-to-air missile to neutralise threat from the air. The ship will be commanded by Commander Ajay Kashov and will have four officers and 41 crew members.*

According to Vice-Admiral Bisht, the ship will meet the requirement of extended coastal and offshore patrolling and can be extensively used for anti-poaching and anti-piracy operations. “Its speed, stealth features and armament gives a decisive edge, and will serve as a deterrent for pirates and in safeguarding our EEZ and the blue economy.”

Talking to The Hindu , post commissioning of the ship,* Vice-Admiral Bisht said the Eastern Naval Command will add up two more Kamorta-class anti-submarine warfare corvettes by 2018, to its fleet of two.*

“But what will make ENC a dominant force in the *eastern seaboard is the induction of another Shivalik class multi-role stealth frigate to its existing fleet of three.* We already have *INS Shivalik , Satpura and Sahyadri *, and the new one which is being built by GRSE will have enhanced state-of-the-art features and will be inducted shortly,” he said.

According to the CMD of the GRSE, for the first time the shipyard has crossed the Rs. 200 crore net profit mark. “Last year, we have made a turnover of Rs. 1,700 crore with a net profit of Rs. 227 crore,” said Rear-Admiral A.K. Verma.

He pointed out that the *GRSE had so far delivered 98 ships of different variants to the Navy and would be adding up two more by the end of this year to make it 100.*

We have orders for about *20 more ships and all are in advance stage of construction. They will be delivered in about one-and-a-half-year time, he told The Hindu .*

On the name Tihayu, he said it was based on the name of *Tihayu island of Nicobar Island archipelago, which in local language means sunrise and the motto of the ship is ‘swift and sure’.*

*ENC will add up two more Kamorta-class anti-submarine warfare corvettes by 2018 *


----------



## MKC

Hindustani78 said:


> “But what will make ENC a dominant force in the *eastern seaboard is the induction of another Shivalik class multi-role stealth frigate to its existing fleet of three.* We already have *INS Shivalik , Satpura and Sahyadri *, and the new one which is being built by GRSE will have enhanced state-of-the-art features and will be inducted shortly,” he said.


What does it mean?
Another Shivalik class u/c ???


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-October, 2016 13:12 IST
*Vice Admiral SN Ghormade, NM takes over as Director General of Naval Operations *

Vice Admiral SN Ghormade assumed the charge of Director General Naval Operations today 21 Oct 16 at the IHQ MoD (N). The Flag Officer was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1984. He is a graduate of National Defence Academy (NDA), Khadakwasla, Pune, United States Naval Staff College at Naval War College, Newport, Rhode Island and the Naval War College, Mumbai. In addition to a specialisation in Navigation and Direction within the Navy, the Admiral holds a M Phil in Defence and Strategic Studies from University of Mumbai, MSc Defence and Strategic Studies from University of Madras and Master Degree in Personnel Management from Symbiosis Institute of Business Management (University of Pune).

During his career spanning over 32 years, he has been through a myriad of operational and staff appointments. His operational appointments include commands of the *Guided Missile Frigate INS Brahmaputra,* *Submarine Rescue Vessel INS Nireekshak and Minesweeper INS Allepey* and second in command of *Guided Missile Frigate INS Ganga.* His important staff appointments ashore include Principal Director of Personnel, Director Naval Plans and Joint Director Naval Plans at Naval Headquarters (as separate assignments), Director (Military Affairs) at the Ministry of External Affairs, Local Work Up Team (West), Instructor at Navigation Direction School and National Defence Academy. Upon promotion to the Flag Rank in 2012, the Flag officer has held the appointments of Assistant Chief of Personnel (Human Resources Development) and Flag Officer Commanding Karnataka Naval Area. Prior taking over as DGNO he was the Flag Officer Commanding Maharashtra Naval Area.

The officer is the recipient of the Nau Sena Medal in 2007 by the President of India and Commendation by Chief of Naval Staff in 2000. 

*********************

Ministry of Defence
21-October, 2016 18:33 IST
*ICGS Aryaman and Atulya Commissioned into Indian Coast Guard *

The Indian Coast Guard Ships ‘Aryaman’ and ‘Atulya’, the *eighteenth and nineteenth in the series of twenty Fast Patrol Vessels (FPVs), designed and built by Cochin Shipyard Limited*, were commissioned today at Kochi by Financial Advisor to Defence Services Shri Sunil Kumar Kohli. Additional Director General K Natarajan Coast Guard Commander (Western Seaboard) was present on the occasion. The ceremony was also attended by Inspector General VS Pathania Commander Coast Guard Region (West) and flag/senior officers of Indian Navy and dignitaries from Armed Forces, Central and State Govt. 

The *50m long indigenous FPVs displace 317 tonnes of water and can achieve a maximum speed of 33 knots with range of 1500 nautical miles at an economical speed of 13 knots. *Equipped with state-of-the-art weaponry, advanced communication and navigational equipment, the ships are ideal platform for undertaking multifarious close-coast missions such as surveillance, search and rescue and interdiction. The special features of the ships include an Integrated Bridge Management System (IBMS) and Integrated Machinery Control System (IMCS). 

The ships have been christened ICGS ‘Aryaman’ and ‘Atulya’. *Aryaman literally meaning ‘Possessor of Greatness’* *will be based at Kochi* under the administrative control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (West) and *Atulya meaning ‘Unrivalled’ will be based at Visakhapatnam* under the administrative control of the Commander, Coast Guard Region (East). 

ICGS ‘Aryaman’ is commanded by *Commandant Neeraj Singh *and ICGS Atulya by *Commandant (JG) Shivprasad*. The ships have a complement of 05 officers and 33 enrolled personnel each.

**********************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: October 23, 2016 05:44 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-naval-warships/article9257803.ece?ref=tpnews

*Two naval warships INS Ranjit (Frontline Destroyer) and INS Kora (Missile Corvette) of the Eastern Naval Command based at Vishakapatnam arrived at V.O.Chidambaranar Port here on Saturday.*

As part of the Navy Week celebrations, the ships are open for public view on Sunday too. It is a rare opportunity for the visitors as they have a chance to look inside the two mighty warships, based in Vishakapatnam.

On Saturday, eager students from various educational institutions could be seen waiting in queue to enter the warships that have been fitted with latest sensors and weapons.

The Commanding Officers of the ships interacted with the students and shared their experiences to motivate the younger generation.

The 142-metre long INS Ranjit was commissioned on September 15, 1983 at Poti, USSR.* It is equipped with four surface-to-surface missiles, 32 surface-to-air missiles, anti-submarine weapons, fire control radar, close range weapons that can fire a barrage of 5,000 rounds within a minute through six barrels, a couple of anti-submarine rocket launchers and weapons to combat piracy.*

*INS Ranjit is the third ship in the Kashin class destroyer category. With a displacement of 4,800 tonnes*, the armed vessel could move up to a speed of 38 knots. For surveillance of the sea, radar sensors were there, officials explained to the visitors.

INS Rajit is commanded by Captain Prashant Chowdhury and INS Kora, the first of Kora Class Corvettes, packs a lethal punch with latest weapons and sensors, is commanded by Cdr. P.C. Manoj, sources said.

_*INS Ranjit (Frontline Destroyer) and INS Kora (Missile Corvette) arrived at V. O. Chidambaranar Port on Saturday*_


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2016 13:43 IST
*Rear Admiral Vennam Srinivas Takes Over as Flag Officer Submarines *

Rear Admiral Vennam Srinivas, NM has assumed the duties of Flag Officer Submarines from Rear Admiral Sanjay Mahindru, NM today, 24 October 16. Rear Adm Srinivas was commissioned on 01 July 87, and has served 25 years in the Submarine Arm. He has commanded two conventional submarines, a destroyer prior assuming command of the nuclear submarine INS Chakra. Whilst serving ashore, the officer commanded the Navy’s submarine training establishment and has been the Principal Director at Naval Headquarters. He is an alumnus of prestigious College of Naval Warfare and has also completed the Staff Course in Defence Services Staff College at Wellington.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2016 15:21 IST
*Top Naval Commanders to meet in New Delhi *

A three day Naval Commanders’ Conference is scheduled to be held at New Delhi from 25-27 Oct 16. The Conference is an opportunity for the top-level leadership of the Navy to review the prevailing as well as emerging operational and functional issues.

The Conference assumes greater significance in the backdrop of recent events that have brought issues related to the country’s defence under sharper focus. Indian Navy, like the other two Armed Forces, is required to maintain a high degree of operational preparedness to deter or neutralise any threat aimed at the country’s sovereignty and territorial integrity. On a broader canvas, the overall security situation in the Indo-Pacific region requires the Indian Navy to promote and protect national interests across India’s extended maritime neighbourhood. The Commanders’ Conference would be utilised by the Operational Commanders to examine and analyse different paradigms related to operations, training and resource-availability for meeting the wide range of taskings and expectations.

The Hon’ble Minister of Defence is scheduled to address and interact with the Naval Commanders on the opening day of the Conference. The Conference will also be used as a platform for institutionalised interaction between the naval top-brass and other government officials.

As part of Navy’s future force-level planning, the Conference will examine a series of measures under the ‘Make in India’ scheme and recommend ways to further indigenise defence procurements, in order to overcome the major challenges being faced. The Commanders would also delve on the Navy’s roadmap for the future, including key technology enablers, improved logistics and digitisation.

The progress of activities in 2016, which was earmarked as the ‘Year of the Civilian Personnel’, will be further reviewed during the Conference.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the media, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 25, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar at the inaugural session of the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 25, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar in a group photograph, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on October 25, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Naval Aviation:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Naval Aviation:


What will happened to our sea harriers once we decommissioned virat.


----------



## TimePass

#hydra# said:


> What will happened to our sea harriers once we decommissioned virat.



I guess the will be mothballed in storage as reserve fleet.


----------



## GuardianRED

#hydra# said:


> What will happened to our sea harriers once we decommissioned virat.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790814317931208704

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-October, 2016 15:10 IST
*INS Sumitra visits Suva, Fiji (26 – 29 Oct 16) *

Indian Naval Ship Sumitra, an offshore patrol vessel, has arrived at Suva, Fiji today on a three day visit from 26 to 29 Oct 16, as part of her operational deployment to Southern Indian Ocean and the Western Pacific, in pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries.

The visit is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing maritime security cooperation between the two countries. Sumitra, is the fourth of the Saryu class ships, based on an indigenous design, constructed by M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd, India. Since commissioning in 2014, the ship has been deployed for multiple operational tasks, the most notable being ‘Operation Rahat’, which entailed the evacuation of personnel of various nationalities from war-torn Yemen in 2015. *The ship has a range of 6,500 nautical miles and is capable of embarking one Dhruv/ Chetak helicopter. The ship is commanded by Cdr KP Shreeshan. *

During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the Indian Navy and the Fiji Navy. Official calls and interaction with dignitaries of the Fiji government and the Fiji Navy, onboard visits by local populace, visits for Indian Navy personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both navies are also planned. The ship’s crew would also participate in community service, sports events and social fixtures. The ship is also carrying five tons of seeds as part of the relief material provided by the Govt of India to Fiji. On departure, the ship is also likely to undertake a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with the Fiji Naval ships.

India and Fiji have historical cultural linkages dating back to the 19th Century. The bilateral relationship has grown significantly, with high level exchanges in the recent past. The Hon’ble Prime Minister of India, Shri Narendra Modi visited Fiji in November 2014. The visit of INS Sumitra to Suva will further strengthen this bilateral relationship and contribute to maritime security and peace in the South Western Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2016 18:48 IST
*Indian Naval Ships Visit Phuket (Thailand) *

Indian Naval Ships Tir, Sujata, Sail Training Ship (STS) Sudarshini alongwith Indian Coast Guard Ship Varuna, comprising the 1st Training Squadron, visiting Phuket, Thailand from 27 – 31 Oct 16 as part of their Overseas Deployment during Autumn Term 16. The Senior Officer of the 1st Training Squadron, Captain DJ Revar, is embarked on board INS Tir.

India and Thailand have a close, long-standing relationship covering a wide spectrum of activities and interactions, which has strengthened over the years. The present deployment of the Training Squadron to Phuket provides opportunities for extensive maritime engagement, contributes to the maintenance of good order at sea and further cements the close relations between the two nations and the two navies.

The First Training Squadron forms part of Southern Naval Command (SNC) and comprises Indian Naval Ships* Tir, Shardul, Sujata, ICGS Varuna and two Sail Training Ships Sudarshini and Tarangini, all of which have been built in India. *The primary aim of the Squadron is to impart training to Naval and Coast Guard trainees, with a 24 weeks ab-initio sea training being imparted. The trainees are imparted training in Seamanship, Navigation, Ship Handling, Boat Work, Technical aspects, etc whilst being exposed to the rigours of life at sea, so as to earn their ‘sea legs’.

Southern Naval Command is the Training Command of the Indian Navy, which provides both basic and advanced training to officers and sailors of the Indian Navy. Vice Admiral AR Karve, AVSM is the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command. The Indian Navy has also been providing training to personnel from Friendly Foreign Countries for more than four decades, wherein more than 13,000 personnel from over 40 countries have been trained. The Indian Navy’s focused approach for providing high quality training by constantly adapting to evolving tactics and technologies, has gained it a reputation of being one of the finest training destinations.

****

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2016 17:03 IST
*Naval Commanders’ Conference concludes *

The second edition of this year’s bi-annual Naval Commanders’ Conference concluded today after three days of fruitful deliberations. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri had addressed the Naval Commanders on the inaugural day (25 Oct 16) and complimented all personnel of the Indian Navy for ensuring maritime security of the country. Taking note of the wide expanse of naval activities spread across the oceans, he appreciated the high tempo of operations sustained in the last six months and efforts put-in for maritime security and coastal security. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri also reviewed the pace of modernisation of Indian Navy, progress of various acquisition and infrastructure related cases.

Chairing the conference, Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff, addressed the Naval Commanders on various important issues pertaining to operational readiness, capability enhancement, infrastructure development and human resource management. Coming in the close aftermath of recent events, the Conference provided an invaluable opportunity for the top-level leadership of the Indian Navy to review the operational environment and readiness of the maritime forces to deal with the entire range of prevailing as well as emerging threats.

The Conference, held over three days deliberated the ever increasing dynamism in the maritime sphere, especially in India’s neighbourhood, and the enhanced range of taskings and expectations of the Indian Navy as a result of it. The deliberations included a comprehensive review of operational preparedness, training and resource-availability. Commanders also took stock of the progress achieved in integrating newly inducted naval platforms into the overall operational design and their deployment as force multipliers in any future scenario.The CNS also reviewed the progress of various infrastructure projects that are in the pipeline and shall contribute towards capacity building.

Coastal Security construct was deliberated and reviewed during the conference. The Admiral was satisfied with the steady progress made in strengthening the coastal security apparatus viz. induction of FICs, ISVs and NC3 I project. He asserted the need to remain ever vigilant and focussed towards our coastal security responsibilities through proactive coordination with other maritime agencies and coastal states in light of the increasing variety of asymmetric threats.

One of the focus areas discussed during the conference was the induction of manpower, aspects pertaining to training and skill development, and welfare of personnel. Consequent to 2016 being observed as the ‘Year of the Civilian Personnel’ in the Indian Navy, progress of various policy initiatives taken with regard to enhancing transparency in personnel policies and improving the ‘ease of doing business’ in the service were also reviewed.

The CNS stated that men and women behind the machine are the Navy’s greatest strength and are our greatest asset and their morale and well-being should always remain our primary concern. The discussions also focused on the future roadmap for employment of women in Navy.

The Conference also provided the Naval Commanders an opportunity to interact with Ministry of Defence officials and Defence Research & Development Organisation wherein a range of issues were discussed.

In his closing address the CNS complimented all personnel of the Indian Navy for their professionalism and patriotism and exhorted them to prepare themselves and the Navy to meet all future maritime security challenges before the country. Combat readiness should remain our collective focus at any given time and operational effectiveness should be the touchstone of all our efforts,he said. The Navy’s role is not only vital for national security, but also for national prosperity and development, he concluded.

*****

The Minister of State for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Chemicals & Fertilizers, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya inspecting the guard of honour by the students, at Indian Maritime University, in Chennai on October 27, 2016,





The Minister of State for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Chemicals & Fertilizers, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya inspecting the ongoing works at the new campus of Indian Maritime University, in Chennai on October 27, 2016.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Noticed that during INS Sumitra's (P59) deployment to Fiji, that she didn't have her stealth cupola 76/62 SR gun and instead was using an older variant.

*Fiji Deployment* - Old 76/62 SR (October 2016)





*Just before commissioning at Chennai Sea Port *- Stealth cupola 76/62SR here





*INS Godavari refitted with 76/62SR (non stealth cupola variant/old variant) sometime in 2002-2003*





Leads me to believe she is using the older 76/62SR gun from the decommissioned INS Godavari. According to my assumption the newer stealth cupola 76/62SR gun she was originally fitted with have been put into storage for integration aboard P15B class. The Danish for example have done something like this with their Iver Huitfeld using guns from decommissioned Flyvefisken class patrol boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

India’s Defense and Research Development organization (DRDO) is* preparing for trials of its long delayed Air Independent Propulsion (AIP).*

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/military/201610271046799890-india-scorpene-submarine-aip/


----------



## monitor

* India-Indonesia - 3rd phase of 28th India-Indonesia Coordinated Patrol (CORPAT) and 2nd Bilateral Exercise concludes *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

New Delhi (Sputnik) — India’s Defense and Research Development organization (DRDO) is preparing for trials of its long delayed Air Independent Propulsion (AIP).

Sources say that AIP trials are expected to begin in December this year, and if they proceed on schedule, it is likely to be ready for installation by 2020. India had planned to equip its two Kalveri-class submarine with homegrown AIP. © AFP 2016/ MYCHELE DANIAU India to Roll Out Exclusive Repair Facility for Scorpene-Class Submarines On October 18, Sputnik had reported that due to delays in the development of AIP by DRDO, the Indian Navy had decided to do away with its plan to equip homegrown AIP into the last two Scorpene-class submarines, also known as Kalveri-class submarines. The first Kalveri-class submarine is expected to be inducted by January 2017, with a delay of more than four years. India has planned to induct the last two submarines of this class in 2020 and 2022. French firm DCNS won a contract to build six Kalveri-class submarines at a cost of USD 3.5 billion. DCNS had also proposed to set up a 100% Indian subsidiary to manufacture AIP but it failed to impress Indian authorities because of similar AIP technologies being developed by DRDO. AIP is vital equipment for modern submarines that enhance their survivability under water. It uses limited amounts of stored liquid gas which ultimately is used to charge the battery of the submarines. Due to this, submarines can remain under water for longer periods of time. As development of homegrown AIP is being delayed, it might attract foreign manufacturers from Russia, Germany and Sweden to propose construction of AIP under technology transfer in India, so that the probability of winning a contract for an additional six submarines under the Indian Navy project 75i is increased.

http://www.defencenews.in/article/India-to-Begin-Trials-of-Homegrown-AIP-Equipment-in-December-28938

https://sputniknews.com/military/201610271046799890-india-scorpene-submarine-aip/


----------



## Hindustani78

GAINING STRENGTH:ADGP (Coastal Security Group) C. Sylendra Babu, with Coast Guard officials, inspecting the marine station under construction in Thoothukudi on Thursday.— Photo: N. Rajesh

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-to-be-restored/article9283994.ece?ref=tpnews

The *12-tonne fast interceptor boat of Coastal Security Group*, which sank in the sea off Manapad coast in March 2014 and salvaged later, will be overhauled. Funds to the tune of Rs. 98 lakh have been allocated for its repair by the Ministry of Border Management, according to Additional Director General of Police (CSG) C. Sylendra Babu.

A team of technicians from GRBE, a recognised agency, would be engaged in restoring the boat. The accident occurred when the interceptor boat was navigating through the turbulent sea. The boat was designed with an ability to defend seaward portion at a *speed of 35 knot*s, Dr. Babu told _The Hindu_ here on Thursday.

The ADGP said nine jetties were being constructed in Thoothukudi, Colachel and other coastal areas in the State, exclusively for berthing CSG boats, at a cost of Rs. 50 lakh each.

He said *six new marine police stations were coming up in Thoothukudi, Uvari in Tirunelveli district and Kanniyakumari.*

He inspected the station being constructed in Thoothukudi Harbour area. Patrolling by the entire fleet of speed boats had been intensified in the sea to check any suspicious movement of vessels and boats.

As many as 1,005 people stranded in various parts of Chennai during last year’s floods were rescued by 45 CSG commandos. Besides, 91 people who got caught in flash floods were also rescued by the commandos.

A total of 500 fishermen, including 25 from Thoothukudi, had been trained in flood rescue efforts, he added.

Deputy Superintendent of Police, CSG, Thoothukudi, N.K. Stanley Jones and Inspector of Police C. Muhesh Jeyakumar were present.

×


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2016 14:27 IST
VICE ADMIRAL GS PABBY, AVSM, VSM 

*Assumes Charge as Chief of Materiel, Indian Navy *

Vice Admiral GS Pabby, AVSM, VSM has assumed charge as the Chief of Materiel, of the Indian Navy today (31 October 2016). The Admiral is a graduate with Honours in Mechanical Engineering and MTech in Systems and Controls from IIT Mumbai.

During his illustrious career spanning over three and a half decades, the Admiral has served onboard a wide range of front line ships including Russian Petya class of ships, Russian Kashin class Destroyers and* indigenously designed and built Delhi Class Destroyers. *

He has done a variety of challenging jobs in the Naval Dockyard Mumbai, covering almost all facets of complex engineering functions related to major refits and upgrades of ship board equipment and systems. He has also been associated with planning and creation of new infrastructure in the Dockyard.

On promotion to the rank of Rear Admiral in December 2009, he was appointed as the Chief Staff Officer (Technical) at Headquarters, Western Naval Command and later moved to Naval Dockyard Visakhapatnam. As Admiral Superintendent of Naval Dockyard Visakhapatnam, the Admiral was responsible for the major refits of all ships and submarines on the East Coast and a number of mid life upgrades of ships and Russian submarines were carried out under his stewardship.

The Admiral was later appointed as Director General Naval Projects at Mumbai, where he oversaw the construction of the new dry dock, which would be the largest Naval dry dock. In recognition of his distinguished services, the Admiral has been awarded the Vishisht Seva Medal and the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal. 

The Flag Officer has been the Controller Warship Production and Acquisition prior to taking over his current appointment and has closely worked with various Defence Public Sector Undertakings in improving procedures and productivity to enable timely delivery of ships and submarines under construction. The Admiral has also interacted extensively with various professional bodies and the Indian Industry on the policy and procedures to encourage the participation of the Indian Industry, particularly the Micro Small and Medium Enterprises, in construction of equipment for ships and submarines for the Indian Navy.

As a Principal Staff Officer and the senior most Technical Officer in the Indian Navy, the Admiral would be in charge of all aspects related to selection, induction and maintenance of all types of equipment and weapon systems for ships and submarines. Creation of major marine and technical infrastructure and all logistics management functions of the Indian Navy would also fall within the purview of the Admiral.

He relieves Vice Admiral AV Subhedar, PVSM, AVSM, VSM who is relinquishing active service on completion of an illustrious Naval career spanning over close to four decades.





Vice Admiral GS Pabby, Chief of Material (Left) receiving baton from Vice Admiral AV Subhedar (Right).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-November, 2016 12:44 IST
*Curtain Raiser – Health Camp during Navy week celebrations 2016 *

As a part of the Navy Week 2016 celebrations, I*ndian Navy would be conducting a free health camp for the general public from 19 to 21 Nov 16 at Amarpur village, Palwal district, Haryana.* The venue of the camp is Govt *Senior Secondary School, Amarpur.* This camp has been organized as part of the outreach programme of the Indian Navy to bring about awareness in the general public about the role and task of the Navy and also to encourage youngsters to consider Navy as a career. *The camp will be inaugurated by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, the Chief of the Naval Staff on 19 Nov 16. *

*A medical team consisting of 14 specialists and super-specialties medical officers in various fields of medicine and 24 para-medical staff would be arriving from the premier Naval Hospital INHS Asvini at Mumbai exclusively for the camp. *The specialists will conduct out-patient consultation for *medical, surgical, gynaecology, paediatric, Eye, ENT, skin, cardiology and endocrinology ailments. *The camp will also have a dental chair and supported by laboratory, ultrasonography and pharmacy facilities. There will be facility to screen for cancer cervix and cancer breast in women. In addition to medical examination, the team will also organise health awareness activities for the general population through health exhibition. In the premises of the school, a booth will be established by the recruiting directorate and people can avail details on various recruitment procedures for the Indian Navy.

The special feature of the camp is establishment of mobile laboratory with facilities to carry out urine and blood investigations at four villages, viz.,* Balai on 12 Nov 16, Rampur Khor on 13 Nov 16, Jalhaka on 14 Nov 16 and Amarpur on 15 Nov 16. *

This historic health camp, being held for the first time ever at Palwal district, endeavors to address basic health issues in this district and will also provide free medicines as a part of the Indian Navy’s philanthropic effort.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-November, 2016 11:48 IST
*Indian Amphibious Warship INS Shardul enters Port Louis, Mauritius *

In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Mauritius and to promote maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, Indian Naval Ship Shardul has arrived at Port Louis on a three day visit. INS Shardul, an amphibious ship of the Indian Navy, is currently on a month long deployment in the Southern Indian Ocean in keeping with the vision of SAGAR – Security and Growth for All in the Region. Accordingly, the Indian Navy will be progressing maritime security cooperation with Mauritius National Coast Guard (NCG) towards ensuring a secure and stable regional maritime environment for unhindered economic development in the region.

INS Shardul’s visit is part of its mission to carry out surveillance in the Mauritius EEZ with NCG personnel embarked onboard. During the current deployment, *Shardul has also escorted MCGS Victory, a ship built at Goa Shipyard Limited, India and handed over to the NCG on 26 September 16. The ship would also assist local authorities in providing logistics and medical support to the outer islands of Agalega and St Brandon.* Calls on senior Government and military authorities, training and technical cooperation measures with NCG, sporting and cultural interactions, aimed at strengthening ties and mutual understanding between the two forces, are also planned. At the helm of the ship is the Commanding Officer, Commander Abhishek Kumar who is assisted by a team of professional and highly motivated men of the Indian Navy.

Since 2009, the Indian Navy has been deploying ships to Mauritius bi-annually to assist in patrolling the vast EEZ of the country based on request by the Government of Mauritius. The last such deployment was by INS Trikand in July 2016. Further, ships of the Western Fleet had visited Port Louis in September 2016, during their deployment to the Western Indian Ocean. India and Mauritius have very close and cordial political and diplomatic relations with a sizeable settlement of people of Indian origin settled in Mauritius. The frequent visits by high level delegations including the Heads of State have further strengthened the bilateral relations. The visit by INS Shardul would further reinforce the cultural and ethnic ties between the two countries and contribute towards peace and maritime security in the region. 

***************

The 50-meter vessel, named MCGS Victory, is designed for coastal patrolling, anti-piracy, anti-smuggling, anti-drug surveillance, anti-poaching operations, and search and rescue operations.

MCGS Victory is the first vessel from a 2014, $27 million order that includes ten 14.5m-long fast interceptor boats and two fast attack craft.

Shekhar Mital, Chairman and managing director of Goa Shipyard said the vessel’s keel was laid on December 17, 2014, and assured that it would be delivered ahead of the September, 2016 deadline.

The fast attack vessel is fitted with a Bharat Electronic manufactured 30 mm CRN-91 Gun, one 12.7 mm heavy machine gun and one 7.62 mm medium machine gun. The shipbuilder further said the vessel was capable of achieving a high speed of 35 knots.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2016 17:55 IST
*INSV Mhadei Flagged Off *

Indian Navy Sailing Vessel Mhadei with an all-women crew was flagged off from Goa to Cape Town, South Africa by Rear Admiral Monty Khanna, Commandant Naval War College on 09 Nov 16 in a ceremony held at the Boat Pool of INS Mandovi, Goa. The vessel, is scheduled to reach Cape Town on 15 Dec 16. The Boat would then participate in the “Cape to Rio Race” ( Cape Town to Rio de Janeiro) which will start from Cape Town on 26 Dec 16.

Speaking on the occasion, Rear Admiral Monty Khanna said, “Sea faring is our profession and there is nothing better than long distance Ocean Sailing to learn the fine nuances of seamanship and understanding the oceans. The Women Officers have already sailed to Mauritius in the peak of monsoons and we are confident that the experience gained will hold them in good stead during the long voyage”.

The present voyage of INSV Mhadei consists of four legs which includes Goa to Cape Town, Cape-town to Rio de Janeiro (the actual race) and the return back to Goa. Indian Navy (IN) has identified four sets of crew to participate in various legs of the voyage with the purpose of preparing a larger base of adventure loving sea- farers. While the present leg upto cape Town is being undertaken by an all women crew skippered by Lt Cdr vartika Joshi, the Rio race would be undertaken by a mixed crew of men and women which would be helmed by Capt Atool Sinha, the Officer-in-charge of the recently established Ocean Sailing Node of the Indian Navy, who is an Asian Games silver medalist. Similarly the return legs would have separate sets of crew.

The Flag off today has the dual purpose of grooming of the all women crew for attempting a circumnavigation of the globe by them next year as also providing impetus to the “ocean racing” abilities of the IN.

The Cape to Rio race is the longest continent to continent yacht race in the Southern hemisphere with a total length of 6500 kms across the South Atlantic Ocean. A fleet of at least 50 yachts are expected to participate in this year’s race.

The boat is expected to return to INS Mandovi in May next year.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-November, 2016 18:11 IST
*Sahara Get Together- 11 Nov 16 *

President NWWA hosted the Annual Sahara get together at Navy House in honour of our Veer Naris (Widows) on 11 Nov 16. The event was graced by CNS, VCNS, COP and CPS who interacted with the Veer Naris. The Veer Naris also interacted with various Directorate Help desks to resolve issues pertaining to Pension, ECHS, Recruitment, Employment etc and were also informed about the new welfare initiatives of Indian Navy.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
11-November, 2016 17:57 IST
*Cochin Shipyard Limited Successfully Re-fits Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya *

*The Cochin Shipyard Limited dispelled doubts that CSL could repair the largest Indian aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, when on 5th November, 2016 the refit was completed a month ahead of schedule. This aircraft carrier was purchased from Russia and commissioned into the naval fleet in 2014. *


Shri Rajesh Gopalakrishnan, General Manager (Ship Repair Division) at CSL said *“Till INS Vikramaditya docked in Cochin Shipyard and water was pumped out of the dock and we had her sitting safely, there was a real concern on whether India could do it”. *

INS Vikramaditya is one of the biggest ships owned by India and ever to have docked in India till date. In September, the Indian Navy, one of CSL’s biggest client, decided to dry-dock the carrier attached to its* Karwar Naval Base at CSL for repairs on a contracted schedule of 70 days.* It was clearly an opportunity for CSL to prove that India had the infrastructure as well as expertise for the task. This will also ensure readiness and preparedness with an *indigenous capability in case of an emergency, without having to face the embarrassment of sending the ship outside the country for repairs.*

To lay the concerns to rest, CSL tasked IIT Chennai to undertake a detailed dock floor strength analysis to prove that CSL dock indeed had the capacity to accommodate loads of this nature. *The design of the dock blocks was done in-house thereafter by CSL to seat the Carrier in the dry-dock. Ultimately, CSL got the opportunity to demonstrate its capability to dock and repair INS Vikramaditya. *

But, there was considerable planning & preparation to be done at CSL to accommodate the ship. This involved administrative, logistic and technical arrangements of a large magnitude. For one, INS Vikramaditya needed specially designed dock blocks made of plenty of hard as well as soft wood on which she could sit. (Shipyards typically go for a combination of concrete and wood to dry dock ships for repairs. But, in this case, plenty of "wholly wood" blocks were also used to address the loading concerns.) Another major cause for apprehension was whether this ship with higher draft would be able to clear the dry-dock sill without its propeller getting damaged, especially with the available water levels and tidal conditions in Kochi. 


Then, there was water depth issue to tackle. The carrier needed higher water depth to enter the Kochi harbour. The entire outer channel, Ernakulam channel and harbour area, including dock mouth and berths at CSL were dredged to a depth of close to 14 Mtr.


While CSL was undertaking preparatory activities to enable the ship to dock, I*NS Vikramaditya had to berth at the ICTT Terminal nearby with a depth of 14.5 Mtr.* This was *to facilitate the ship to propel into Kochi on her own power. *


The work package was contracted and scheduled for 70 days but certain operational requirements demanded significant compression of the time-frame and* the ship was un-docked and taken out of the yard in 42 days.*



Accolades have been pouring in for CSL from various quarters including the Indian Navy complimenting *“CSL for working whole-heartedly 24X7 and for proving that not only is the dock fully suitable but also that that commitment and capability of Indians is second to none.”.*


“It was all about human endeavour, team spirit, passion, nation building and Indian pride. CSL literally moved heaven and earth and burnt the midnight oil to complete the task entrusted to us by the Indian Navy and that too way ahead of schedule,” says a gleaming Madhu S Nair, the Chairman & Managing Director of Cochin Shipyard Limited.


Incidentally, all three aircraft carriers of the Indian Navy were in and around CSL for around a month during this period. First, INS Viraat, came into CSL for a short refit before its de-commissioning (which is understood is planned for early 2017). INS Vikramaditya, originally expected for refit at CSL in October 2016, was dry-docked in September 2016. It was virtually a touch and go situation for CSL as INS Vikramaditya came in close on the heels of INS Viraat. INS Viraat, was still berthed at Kochi when INS Vikramaditya came in to dry-dock at CSL. *All this while, the third carrier, INS Vikrant, Indian's First Ingenuously built Aircraft Carrier was under construction at CSL, resulting in a situation where all the three aircraft carriers were in Cochin.* The whole effort and its tremendous success augers well not only for India's most dynamic shipyard, the Cochin Shipyard Limited, but also for the nation as a whole. 


***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

Hope goi will place atleat one follow on vikrant class before vishal class.


----------



## Hindustani78

*‘Aircraft carrier at a high level of operational competence’*
The aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya has successfully completed its first routine maintenance, a 43-day short refit, at the Cochin Shipyard, and is at a high level of operational competence and preparedness, according to the ship’s Commanding Officer Captain Krishna Swaminathan.

The maiden dry-docking of the vessel after its induction into the Navy in November, 2013, had put to rest apprehensions about the feasibility of carrying out its first cycle of underwater maintenance within India, he told the media on board Vikramaditya,

The ship arrived in Kochi in early September, and was dry-docked at Cochin Shipyard on September 23 close on the heels of the soon-to-be-retired aircraft carrier INS Viraat was undocked following its decommissioning refit.

“After the first cycle of preventive maintenance, which involved a thorough inspection of the carrier’s underwater package, was over, the vessel was undocked on November 5. Vikramaditya, a steamship, has a large number of pipes and underwater openings. The hull plates that are in contact with the corrosive medium of seawater – all got inspected,” said Capt. Swaminathan.

*National capability*
The vessel, he said, added a great national capability, enhancing the image of the Navy. *All systems, including the long range surface to air missile (LR-SAM), the close-in weapon system (CIWS), the main gun were all in place and the process of exploiting the capabilities of the carrier and its air arm had come a long way with the ship’s company and the systems integrating well. *

To a question, Capt. Swaminathan said there were initial apprehensions about dry-docking the vessel in Kochi as there were technical challenges posed by the depth of the channel, which was eventually dredged to a desired level, and the length of the carrier overshot the yard’s dry-dock length by a few metres.

“We had to a do a lot of calculations and Cochin Shipyard, with its experience of taking care of Viraat through its operational life, has done a good job.”

Madhu S. Nair, Chairman and Managing Director of Cochin Shipyard, told _The Hindu_ that concerted effort by all stakeholder agencies —the shipyard, various units of the Navy, the Dredging Corporation of India, the Cochin Port and the ICTT, Vallarpadam — enabled it to complete the refit well on time. “More than project management, a sense of commitment and pride helped everyone work in tandem to do the job, a first for all.” Ahead of the induction day (November 16) of the carrier (with the pennant number R33), 33 personnel from the ship’s company carried out a 33-km run on Friday morning.

Vikramaditya will soon depart Kochi on operational deployment.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
13-November, 2016 13:27 IST
*PM lays foundation stone for development projects in Goa*

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today unveiled plaques to mark the foundation stone laying of Mopa Airport, and an Electronic City at Tuam, during a function at the Shyama Prasad Mukherjee Stadium in Goa. 

The Prime Minister also unveiled plaques to mark the inauguration of Infrastructure *for building Mine Counter Measure Vessels; and inauguration of commencement of Construction of five Coast Guard Offshore Patrol Vessels.
*





Speaking on the occasion, the Prime Minister began by congratulating the team which enabled India to successfully host the BRICS Summit in Goa a few weeks ago. The Prime Minister appreciated the State of Goa, for its progress.

Talking about the Airport project, the Prime Minister said he is happy that the promise made by former Prime Minister Shri Atal Bihari Vajpayee is being fulfilled. He said this will benefit Goa, and give an impetus to tourism.

Referring to the Electronic City project, he said a digitally trained, modern and youth driven Goa is being shaped today, which has the power to transform India.






Referring to the recent decision of the Union Government on demonetization of Rs. 500 and Rs. 2000 currency notes, the Prime Minister said that on 8th November many people of India slept peacefully, while a few are sleepless even now. He said the Union Government has taken a key step to help the honest citizens of India, in defeating the menace of black money. The Prime Minister thanked all those who have been contributing to ensuring the success of the demonetization exercise. He said he also feels the pain, and these steps taken were not a display of arrogance. He said that he has seen poverty, and understands people’s problems.

He recalled that in 2014, people had voted to free the nation from corruption. He also mentioned the various steps that have been taken by the Union Government to curb black money. 

The Prime Minister said that if any money has been looted in India and has left Indian shores, it is our duty to find out about it. He said that he was not born to sit on a chair of high office, adding that whatever he had, including his family, and his home, he had left to serve the nation. 


***
AKT/NT


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nce-aircraft-in-2020/articleshow/55432252.cms






*India, which already operates eight of the long range sea patrol aircraft, has placed an order for an additional four planes in July this year* and the *Navy has shared an undisclosed list of upgrades and new features that it requires on the new planes, a senior Boeing executive has shared. *

"We are looking forward to delivering the options in the July 2020 timeframe. *We also have a long list of upgrades that the Indian Navy is interested in, we are working on that," *Mark Jordan, Chief Engineer of the P8 program said. 

While the Boeing official did not share details of the upgrades being discussed, *the Indian Navy is also likely to contract for a simultaneous upgrade of its existing fleet of eight plans to the latest standard. *

One of the projects being worked on the aircraft – *which is equipped with Harpoon anti shipping missiles* – is to give it the* capacity to take in fuel while flying. While the Indian P8Is are equipped with aerial refueling system, it was not a contracted requirement from the Indian side. * 

Boeing officials said that the P8 planes are likely to be certified for aerial refueling by next year, giving a tremendous increase in range for maritime missions.* While India does not have a tanker that is capable of refueling the P8I, it can take in fuel from American tankers – missions that have been made easy with the recent signing of a logistics sharing pact between the two nations. *

India has been using its P8I fleet extensively for missions ranging from patrolling and spotting passing submarines and ships to search missions in the Bay of Bengal and Arabian Sea. Large scale search missions were recently carried out by the aircraft in search of the missing An 32 transporter off the Chennai coast. India is also looking to placing some aircraft at the Andaman islands to give them more reach to patrol regions of interest. 

While 12 P8Is are now contracted by the Indian Navy, Boeing is hopeful for more orders with a top executive saying that the Indian side has expressed its willingness to look at adding additional planes in the future.

****************

Currently, the Indian Air Force’s Ilyushin IL-78 air-to-air refueling tanker aircraft cannot refuel the P-8I, as they are equipped with only a probe and drogue refueling system. Since the P-8Is will form a significant part of Indian airpower, any future acquisition of refueling aircraft will have to be configured to include an aerial refueling boom system compatible with the aircraft.

P-8Is in Indian service are equipped with AGM-84L Harpoon Block II anti-ship missiles, Mk 54 lightweight torpedoes, and Mk-82 depth charges. The platform holds potential to include high-altitude ASW weapons like the Mk54 torpedo with a Boeing-built wing kit and net-enabled weapons like AGM-154 Joint Standoff Weapon (JSOW) and very likely the upcoming Long Range Anti-Ship Missile or LRASM.

The Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement, when signed with the United States, holds the potential to enable and extend these operations deep into the Indian Ocean. While mutual consent is a tenet of the agreement, Indian access to certain U.S. military bases — like Diego Garcia, Djibouti, and Bahrain — to extend ASW operations is mutually reinforcing and worth exploring.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-November, 2016 19:45 IST
*INS SUMITRA VISITS AUCKLAND, NEW ZEALAND FOR INTERNATIONAL NAVAL REVIEW 2016 *

In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, has arrived at Auckland, New Zealand today on a six day visit from 16-22 Nov 16. The ship would represent the Indian Navy at the Royal New Zealand Navy International Naval Review 2016. 

The ship’s visit to New Zealand is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing maritime security cooperation between the two countries. Sumitra, is the fourth of the Saryu class ships, based on an indigenous design and constructed by M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd, India. Since commissioning in 2014, the ship has been deployed for multiple operational tasks, the most notable being ‘Operation Rahat’, which entailed the evacuation of personnel of various nationalities from war-torn Yemen in 2015. The ship has a range of 6,500 nautical miles and is capable of embarking one Dhruv / Chetak helicopter. The ship is commanded by Cdr KP Shreeshan. 

During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the two navies such as official calls, reception on board, ship open to visitors, guided tours for Indian Naval personnel and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies. The ship’s crew would interact professionally as well as participate in sports events and social fixtures, and all other activities as part of the International Naval Review.


----------



## Mujraparty

*Locally made underwater sensors for Navy*

Four key underwater sensor systems, including a distress-alert system that will enable swift rescue of submariners in case of an eventuality, designed and developed by the Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL), the only Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) laboratory in Kerala, will be delivered to the Navy on Friday.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar will hand over the systems to Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff, at DRDO Bhavan.

The NPOL, which has over the decades raised the indigenous quotient of underwater sensor systems in use on Indian warships,* is set to deliver Abhay, a compact hull-mounted sonar for use on shallow water crafts and smaller vessels; HUMSA-UG, which is an upgraded variant of its most successful hull-mounted sonar array system; NACS, a near-field acoustic characterisation system; and AIDSS, an advanced indigenous distress alert sonar system for submarines*. Nine of the submarine distress alert systems will be *installed on the Navy’s Kilo-class (Sindhughosh-class) submarines.*

A spokesperson of the laboratory said the latest set of systems further underscored the commendable performance of the naval cluster of the DRDO, especially the Thrikkakara-based laboratory whose sensors are deployed on surface vessels and submarines operated by the Indian Navy.

*“Abhay — an active-cum-passive integrated sonar system designed and developed for smaller platforms such as shallow water crafts and patrol vessels for coastal surveillance — will be deployed on three Abhay-class corvettes in operation with the Navy to start with. Its export variant, HMS-X2, has also been cleared for export,” said the spokesperson.*

The Abhay sonar is capable of detecting, localising, classifying and tracking sub-surface and surface targets in both its active and passive modes of operation. A prototype of the system, installed on a naval platform, has successfully completed all user evaluation trials as stipulated by the Naval Staff Qualification Requirements.

While the new-generation HUMSA is already in operation on vessels of various classes in the Navy,* its upgraded version, HUMSA-UG with state of the art open architecture processor technologies, will be installed on seven naval ships across three classes.*

The NACS is a health monitoring system that will be used to determine the in-situ performance of the sonars. “It will be used to find the frequency-dependent 3-D transmission and reception characteristics of the sonar. The NACS has been integrated with a previous variant of the HUMSA sonar, the HUMSA-NG, and proven on board warships. It will be fitted across platforms now.

The last is an emergency sound-signalling device that will speed up submarine rescue and salvage by indicating that its in distress. “It is a life-saving alarm system designed to transmit sonar signals of a pre-designated frequency and pulse shape in an emergency situation from a submarine for a long period, so as to attract the attention of passive sonars of ships, nearby submarines and all types of standard rescue vessels.


http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...nderwater-sensors-for-navy/article9355352.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

A Navy officer explains school children about the helicopter during a air display as part of the Navy day celebration in Mumbai on Wednesday. PTI Photo


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence

17-November, 2016 17:16 IST
*Induction of DRDO developed Naval Systems into Indian Navy – A Curtain Raiser *

*Four Naval Systems developed by DRDO will be handed over to the Indian Navy by the Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar* at a function, here tomorrow. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba will formally take over the systems from the Defence Minister which include *ABHAY – Compact Hull Mounted SONAR for Shallow Water Crafts, HUMSA UG – Upgrade for the HUMSA SONAR System, NACS – Near-field Acoustic Characterisation System, and AIDSS – Advanced Indigenous Distress SONAR System for submarines. Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman DRDO Dr S Christopher will be present on the occasion. *

The systems have been designed and developed by NPOL, a Kochi based premier laboratory of DRDO which has outstanding contributions and achievements in the design of SONAR systems for the Indian Navy to its credit. ABHAY is an advanced Active-cum-Passive integrated SONAR system designed and developed for the smaller platforms such as shallow water crafts and coastal surveillance/patrol vessels. Designed using the latest technology in hardware architecture and advanced signal processing algorithms, the SONAR is capable of detecting, localizing, classifying and tracking sub-surface and surface targets in both its active and passive modes of operation.

The prototype of this compact SONAR ABHAY installed onboard a nominated Naval platform has successfully completed all user evaluation trials to demonstrate the features as per the Naval Staff Qualification Requirements. Indian Navy has proposed to induct this SONAR on three of the ABHAY class ships. Intensifying the command over the high seas is the HUMSA-UG that is designed for upgrading the existing HUMSA SONAR system of the Indian Naval platforms. The hardware architecture is based on the state-of-the-art open architecture processor technologies that will enable smooth upgrade of the system capabilities. This system is proposed to be installed on seven ships of three different classes of ships.

NACS determines the in-situ performance of the SONAR systems which are used to find the frequency-dependent 3-D transmission and reception characteristics of the SONAR. It is also used to measure the magnitude and phase characteristics of the SONAR transmission and reception electronics and the transducers. The NACS has been integrated with the HUMSA-NG SONAR array and proved onboard Naval platforms and this will be fitted on all frontline ships.

NPOL has also developed AIDSS, a distress SONAR that is an Emergency Sound Signaling Device which is used to indicate that a submarine is in distress and enable quick rescue and salvage. It is a life-saving alarm system designed to transmit SONAR signals of a pre-designated frequency and pulse shape in an emergency situation from a submarine for long period, so as to attract the attention of Passive SONARS of Ships or Submarines in the vicinity and all types of standard rescue vessels in operation. It is also provided with a transponder capability. *With the induction of these four systems, the underwater surveillance capability of the Indian Navy will get a boost, besides providing a fillip to the quest for self-reliance in this critical area of technology. *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 14:41 IST
*Raksha Mantri Awards Skill Certificates to Retiring Naval Sailors *

It was indeed a proud moment for the retiring naval sailors as they were awarded with “Skill Certificates” and handed over the “Placement Letters” by the Hon’ble _Raksha Mantri _ Shri Manohar Parrikar and the Hon’ble Minister for Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy in the presence of Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC the Chief of the Naval Staff at a valedictory function held at DRDO Bhawan today (18 Nov 2016).

In pursuance of the ‘Skill India’ mission launched by Hon’ble Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi on 15 June 2015, a Memorandum of Understanding was signed between Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship (MSDE) on 13 July 2015 to enhance the skill sets of retiring defence personnel and to enable them to be gainfully employed in nation-building.

The Navy thereafter carried out a detailed exercise in which it compared the curriculum of the courses run in service with the National Occupation Standard (NOS) and the job profiles promulgated by National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC). *A total of 159 courses were mapped to 258 job roles and the skill gaps identified. *

The Indian Navy has achieved a major milestone with the successful completion of Pilot Batch of training of retiring sailors towards Skill Development. A total of 70 retiring naval personnel have been trained in collaboration with National Skill Development Corporation in their core domain by leveraging ‘Recognition of Prior Learning’. In addition, due to the professional competence and the extensive work experience of these sailors they have also been trained for instructing and assessing.

For the pilot batch, six job profiles in retail, healthcare and electronics were selected at three training schools of the Navy namely INS Hamla and School of Medical Assistants at Mumbai and INS Valsura at Jamnagar.The training was carried out by Naval Instructors who had prior instructional experience and had undergone training with the respective Sector Skill Councils. Training of the Pilot Batch was conducted in two phases during August and September 2016 during which a total of 70 sailors were trained.

NSDC, along with its Training Partners has facilitated placement for 58 retiring sailors who participated in both phases of Pilot Batch of skill certification.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar being briefed about the working of NACS– Near-field Acoustic Characterisation System, developed by DRDO, by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher, at the ‘Make in India’ exhibition, put up by DRDO, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar releasing the DRDO Procurement Manual 2016 on the occasion of handing over of four indigenous Naval Systems, developed by DRDO to the Indian Navy and distribution of Skill Certificates and Placement letters to retiring Navy personnel, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar and the Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy jointly distributing the Skill Certificates and Placement Letters to retiring Navy Personnel, on the occasion of handing over of four indigenous Naval Systems, developed by DRDO to the Indian Navy and distribution of Skill Certificates and Placement letters to retiring Navy personnel, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





Inside view of INS Chennai during a media preview arranged before the commissioning ceremony in Mumbai.






India's Vikramaditya aircraft carrier.WorldwideAircraftCarriers by Jeff Head
*India, operates two smaller aircraft carriers with a third in production, but they are more reliable.*


----------



## sudhir007

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/navy-rejects-paks-claim-of-pushing-back-indian-subs/20161118.htm

Dubbing it as ‘blatant lies’, the Navy on Friday denied the Pakistani Navy claim that it had prevented an Indian submarine from entering its territorial water.

“Indian Navy categorically denies the statement of Pakistani Navy as blatant lies,” Navy spokesperson Captain D K Sharma said.

He added that the Indian Navy did not have any under water movement in the said waters as claimed by the Pakistani Navy.

A statement issued by Pakistani Navy had claimed it has proved its vigilance and operational competence by detecting and blocking an Indian submarine from entering Pakistani waters.

‘The unsuspecting submarine was detected and localized south of Pakistani coast on November 16. Thereafter, despite submarine’s desperate efforts to escape detection, it was continuously tracked by Pakistan Navy Fleet units and pushed well clear of our waters,’ the statement had said.

‘Pakistan Navy fleet units detected the presence of Indian submarines in the southern parts of Pakistani waters...and restricted their activity,’ the statement said.

The spokesman claimed that Pakistan Navy had been successful in thwarting the efforts of the Indian submarines to keep their presence camouflaged.

“The Navy had constantly pursued the submarines and pushed them back,” he said.

“The Pakistan Navy is fully prepared to defend its borders and capable of responding to any aggression befittingly,” he added.

Commodore Tasneem Ahmed (retd), a Pakistani defence analyst, said Indian submarines would have been detected by air reconnaissance.

The Indian submarines might have been on an ‘intelligence gathering’ mission when detected by Pakistan Navy, Pakistani naval experts were quoted as saying by media reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar addressing the gathering on the occasion of handing over of four indigenous Naval Systems, developed by DRDO to the Indian Navy and distribution of Skill Certificates and Placement letters to retiring Navy personnel, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy, the Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy addressing the gathering on the occasion of handing over of four indigenous Naval Systems, developed by DRDO to the Indian Navy and distribution of Skill Certificates and Placement letters to retiring Navy personnel, in New Delhi on November 18, 2016. The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 19:04 IST
*Scorpene Submarine Project *

A contract was concluded between M/s Mazagon Dockyard Limited (MDL) and DCNS, France on 6th October 2005 for construction of six Scorpene Class submarines at MDL. 

Government is aware of media reports regarding the leakage of details of the Scorpene submarines being built at MDL. A Committee was constituted by the Ministry of Defence to enquire into the reported leak of documents. The Committee has submitted its report, which is under examination. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Satav Rajeev and others in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2016 18:18 IST
*Defence Minister Inducts Four Indigenous Naval Systems *

Skilled Manpower Vital for ‘Make In India’ Initiative – Parrikar 

The Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar handed over four Naval Systems developed by DRDO to the Indian Navy at a special ceremony here today. The four indigenously developed naval systems viz. ABHAY, HUMSA UG, NACS and AIDSS which will boost underwater surveillance capability of the Indian Navy, were formally handed over to the Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba by the Minister.

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Parrikar complimented the DRDO and the Navy for their successful joint venture in developing several naval systems, which will provide a fillip to the quest for self-reliance in this critical area of technology. “I expect much more synergy between the Armed Forces and DRDO in the days to come”, he said. He expressed his appreciation to DRDO for its achievements in the last two years particularly in the induction of LCA Tejas, Varunastra Torpedo, Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launcher, Rustom – II UAV and several missile programmes.

The Defence Minister said, “Skill development is one of the most important aspects of nation building because unless we have certified skilled manpower, projects like ‘Make in India’ would not succeed.” He expressed happiness that the Indian Navy has taken the lead by imparting training to a large contingent of retiring naval personnel and giving them certificates. He said that the only way to make the nation’s large pool of youth and manpower suitable for the emerging industry and business opportunities is by skilling them to take up specialized jobs.

Addressing the gathering, the Minister of State for Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy said skill initiative programme is the brainchild of the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi. He said the credit of pulling along the skill ecosystem in the Indian Armed Forces should go to the Defence Minister. Shri Rudy said the Defence Minister is not only involved in the skilling process technically but also socially as he has created a new pathway about the programme in the Armed Forces.

The four naval systems, ABHAY – Compact Hull Mounted SONAR for Shallow Water Crafts, HUMSA UG – Upgrade for the HUMSA SONAR System, NACS – Near-field Acoustic Characterisation System, and AIDSS – Advanced Indigenous Distress SONAR System for submarines have been designed and developed by National Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL), a Kochi based laboratory of DRDO. ABHAY is an advanced Active-cum-Passive integrated SONAR system designed and developed for the smaller platforms such as shallow water crafts and coastal surveillance/patrol vessels. HUMSA-UG has been designed for upgrading the existing HUMSA SONAR system of the Indian Naval platforms. NACS determines the in-situ performance of the SONAR systems which are used to find the frequency-dependent 3-D transmission and reception characteristics of the SONAR. It is also used to measure the magnitude and phase characteristics of the SONAR transmission and reception electronics and the transducers. AIDSS, a distress SONAR is an Emergency Sound Signalling Device which is used to indicate that a submarine is in distress and enable quick rescue and salvage.

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba and Secretary Department of Defence (R&D) & Chairman, DRDO Dr. S Christopher also addressed the function. Earlier, Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar and Minister of State for Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy jointly distributed Skill Certificates and Placement Letters to retiring Navy personnel. Amongst others, the function was attended by Scientific Advisor to RM Dr. G Satheesh Reddy, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Rajesh Aggarwal and Director, NPOL Shri S Kedarnath Shenoy.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-November, 2016 16:10 IST
*Health Camp at Amarpur as Part of Navy Week Celebrations *

As a part of Navy Week celebration, Indian Navy is conducting a free health camp for the general public from 19 to 21 Nov 16 at Amarpur village, Palwal district, Haryana. Through this outreach programme the Indian Navy will bring about awareness in the general public about the role and task of the Navy and also to encourage youngsters to consider Navy as a career.

In a glittering function, the camp was inaugurated by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, the Chief of the Naval Staff at Government Senior Secondary School, Amarpur today, 19 Nov 16. Surgeon Vice Admiral Bipin Puri, PHS, Director General Medical Services (Navy) welcomed the dignitaries and the gathering. Shri. Ashok Kumar Sharma, DC Palwal, Ms Anju Chaudhary Asst DC Palwal and Shri Abhimanyu DSP Palwal were present at the function. Surgeon Commodore SC Gupta, Principal Director Medical Services delivered the vote of thanks.

After the inaugural function, the Chief Guest Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC visited the out-patient departments and interacted with the medical staff of doctors, nursing officers & medical technicians.

A medical team consisting of specialists, super-specialists and para-medical staff from the premiere naval hospital INHS Asvini at Mumbai have been instrumental in the conduct of the camp. The specialists will conduct out-patient consultation for medical, surgical, gynaecology, paediatric, eye, ENT, skin, cardiology and endocrinology ailments. The camp is supported by a dental chair for minor dental ailments and by laboratory, ultrasonography, echocardiography and pharmacy facilities. The camp also have facilities to screen for cancer cervix and cancer breast in women.



As prelude to the camp, a mobile laboratory with facilities to carry out blood investigations was established at four villages, viz., Balai on 12 Nov 16, Rampur Khor on 13 Nov 16, Jalhaka on 14 Nov 16 and Amarpur on 15 & 16 Nov 16. Nearly 600 people were benefited by the mobile laboratory.



***


----------



## Modagudu




----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.wionews.com/south-asia/g...ome-indias-first-to-produce-100-warships-9056
Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited (GRSE), Kolkata is India’s first shipyard to produce 100 warships. While GRSE has successfully delivered 98 warships to India’s Defence Wing, two more ships are almost ready for delivery, which will take the count to the production of warships to 100. 

“The 98th ship is a Landing Craft Utility and the 100th ship is a Fast Attack Craft which will be handed over to the Indian Navy by the end of this year. While the trial on the 98th ship is done, the trial on the 100th ship is due in the month of December,” said Chairman and Managing Director, GRSE, Rear Admiral, Anil Kumar Verma, VSM, IN (Retired)

GRSE is one of the major shipyards in India, besides the Mumbai, Goa, Cochin and Vizag that produce warships for the Indian Navy, however, they are yet to reach the count of 100. 

“GRSE is one of the most important PSUs of the Defence Wing and has delivered first two anti-submarine warfare corvettes INS ‘Kamorta’ and INS ‘Kadmatt’ to the Indian Navy. We have produced a first-ever export warship CGS ‘Barracuda’ for the Republic of Mauritius,” added Verma. 

GRSE since 1960, has built several ships like - Frigate, Anti Submarine Warfare Corvette, Missile Corvette, Landing Ship Tank, Landing Craft Utility, Survey Vessel, Fleet Replenishment Tanker, Fast Patrol Vessel, Offshore Patrol Vessel, Inshore Patrol Vessel, Fast Attack Craft, Hover Craft, Fast Interceptor Boat and several others. 

Besides shipbuilding, it also carries out ship repairs.

On Wednesday, GRSE paid dividend to the government for the 23rd consecutive year. A cheque for Rs 53.22 crore towards dividend for the financial year 2015-16 was handed over to Defence Minister, Government of India, Manohar Parrikar by Verma.


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Sunday, November 20, 2016 - 19:48
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...nai-to-be-commissioned-on-monday_1951720.html

Mumbai: Defence Minister, Manohar Parrikar will on Monday, commission the India Naval Ship (INS) `Chennai` into the navy, marking the completion of Project 15A - indigenously designed and constructed Kolkata-class guided missile destroyers by Mazagaon Dock Shipbuilders Limited, Mumbai. 

Following the commissioning, INS Chennai will be placed under the operational and administrative control of the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command.

On completion of some additional sea trials of ship-borne systems, it will be assigned to the Western Fleet and would be based at Mumbai.

INS Chennai is among the largest destroyers constructed in India having a length of 164 meter and displacement of over 7,500 tonne. 

The ship is a potent platform capable of undertaking a variety of tasks and missions, spanning the full spectrum of maritime warfare.

Armed with supersonic surface to surface `BrahMos` missiles and `Barak-8` long range surface to air missiles, the ship possesses formidable prowess of missile technology. 

The undersea warfare, capable boasts of indigenously developed anti-submarine weapons and sensors, prominently the Hull Mounted Sonar `HUMSA-NG`, Heavyweight Torpedo Tube Launchers, Rocket Launchers and Towed Arrau sonar capability.

For defence against enemy missiles, the ship is fitted with `Kavach` chaff decoy system and for defence against enemy torpedoes, it is fitted with `Mareech` torpedo decoy system, both developed indigenously in India.

The ship is designed to carry and operate up to two multi-role helicopters.

The ship is propelled by a powerful Combined Gas and Gas (COGAG) propulsion plant, consisting of four reversible gas turbines, which enables it to achieve a top speed of over 30 knots (approximately 55 km per hour).

The ship boasts of a very high level of automation with sophisticated digital networks such as ATM-based integrated Ship Data Network (AISDN), Combat Management System (CMS), Automatic Power Management System (APMS) and Auxilliary Control System (ACS).

The ship`s crest depicts the outline of the iconic Fort Saint George at Chennai in the background, a part of the adjacent beach in front, and a sloop on blue and white waves in the background.The crew of the ship abides by the Sanskrit motto `Shatro Sanharaka` meaning `Vanquisher of Enemies`. 

The motto epitomises the warrior spirit and strong resolve of the ship and her crew to prevail and succeed in combat.

INS Kolkata, the first ship of the class was commissioned on August 16, 2014, and INS Kochi, the second ship of the class was commissioned on September 30, 2015.

ANI

First Published: Sunday, November 20, 2016 - 19:13


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-November, 2016 16:05 IST
*Guided Missile Destroyer INS Chennai Joins the Indian Navy *

INS Chennai, a P 15A Guided Missile Destroyer, was commissioned into the Indian Navy by the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Shri Manohar Parrikar at an impressive ceremony held at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai today. The event marks the formal induction into the Navy of the third and the last of the three ‘Kolkata’ class destroyers, indigenously designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design and constructed by Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai. On his arrival, the Raksha Mantri was received by Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff and was presented a Guard of Honour by the ship’s crew. The ceremony was witnessed by a large gathering which included several dignitaries and senior officials from the government and all three services. 

Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Sh Manohar Parrikar, whilst addressing the gathering, termed the commissioning of INS Chennai, last of the Project 15 A class Destroyers, as a historic day for the Indian Navy as it adds another milestone in our relentless journey towards achieving self reliance in battle readiness. The ship represents a significant ‘coming of age’ of our warship building capability and defence preparedness, said the Defence minister. He further stated that the Indian Navy, in addition to providing overall maritime security to our country, also plays a crucial role as the ‘net security provider’ in our adjoining seas. In this regard, Shri Manohar Parrikar also stressed that the Navy’s growth and development must keep pace with the nation’s growth and maritime security needs. 

Lauding the role played by the naval designers (DGND) and the ship builders i.e. M/s MDL Mumbai, the Raksha Mantri said “with the induction of INS Chennai, a new benchmark has been achieved for our warship design and construction endeavours, with the sophistication of systems and equipment, and utilisation of advanced ship building techniques”. 

During his address, Admiral Sunil Lanba the Navy Chief said that commissioning of INS Chennai marks another milestone in the Navy’s quest for self-reliance as it signifies completion of the challenging Project P-15A and heralds a new era of advanced warships built indigenously by Indian shipyards. The Admiral also stated that indigenisation of platforms, weapons, sensors and equipment with participation of public as well as private sectors, will continue to remain a focus area of the Indian Navy, in line with the ‘Make in India’ policy enunciated by the Prime Minister. He emphasized that the ‘Roadmap for the Navy’s expansion and growth would continue to remain firmly anchored on Self-reliance and Indigenisation’. 

The Commanding Officer, Captain CR Praveen Nair, read out the Commissioning Warrant, which was followed by the hoisting of ‘Colours’ (ceremony of hoisting the National Flag and Naval Ensign) which marked the commencement of the ship’s service as a warship of the Navy. The Commissioning event was characterised by closely coordinated sequence of drills and events leading to formal unveiling of the ship’s name plaque by the Chief Guest. On completion of the Commissioning Ceremony, the Honourable Raksha Mantri also unveiled a special cover to commemorate the Commissioning of INS Chennai and completion of the prestigious Project 15A class of stealth destroyers. 

Following her formal induction, INS Chennai will be placed under the operational and administrative control of the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command. In due course, the ship will be assigned to the Western Fleet and would be base-ported at Mumbai. 

The ship measures 163m in length, 17.4m in breadth with a displacement of 7500 tonnes and can rightfully be regarded as one of the most potent warships to have been constructed in India. The ship is propelled by  four powerful Gas Turbines, in a Combined Gas and Gas (COGAG) configuration, capable of achieving speeds in excess of 30 knots. The ship has enhanced stealth features resulting in a reduced Radar Cross Section (RCS) achieved through efficient shaping of hull, full beam superstructure design, plated masts and use of radar transparent materials on exposed decks. 

INS Chennai is packed with contemporary and sophisticated ‘state of the art’ weapons and sensors such as Surface to Surface Missile and Surface to Air Missiles. The ship is fitted with a modern Surveillance Radar which provides target data to the gunnery weapon systems of the ship. The ship’s Anti Submarine Warfare capabilities are provided by the indigenously developed Rocket Launchers and Torpedo Launchers. The ship is equipped to fight under Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare conditions. 

A unique feature of this ship is the high level of indigenisation incorporated in the production, accentuating our national objective of ‘Make in India’. Some of the major indigenised equipment / system onboard INS Chennai include Combat Management System, Rocket Launcher, Torpedo Tube Launcher, Automated Power Management System, Foldable Hangar Doors, Helo Traversing system, Auxiliary Control System and the Bow mounted SONAR. 

Named after the iconic port city of Chennai, the ship has a complement of about 45 officers and 395 personnel. Enhancement of crew comfort has been a significant feature of INS Chennai, which has been ensured through ergonomically designed accommodation based on ‘modular’ concepts. The ship will be under the command of Captain CR Praveen Nair, a Communication & Electronic Warfare specialist. 

With the changing power dynamics in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Chennai will augment the Indian Navy’s mobility, reach and flexibility whilst proudly flying the Indian flag. 






















Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar commissioned ‘INS Chennai’, the third indigenously designed guided missile destroyer in the Kolkata class, here on Monday.




Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba was present on the occasion.




The ship is armed with supersonic surface-to-surface BrahMos missiles and Barak-8 long range surface-to-air missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

PTI official photos.

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of the Guided Missile Destroyer ‘INS Chennai’, at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on November 21, 2016.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar commissioned the Guided Missile Destroyer ‘INS Chennai’, at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on November 21, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.










The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar at the commissioning ceremony of the Guided Missile Destroyer ‘INS Chennai’, at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on November 21, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar interacting with the media after commissioning the Guided Missile Destroyer ‘INS Chennai’, at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai on November 21, 2016. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-November, 2016 17:36 IST
*India to embark on a path of self-reliance in submarine design and construction: P75 I program soon to be announced: Manohar Parrikar *

*New Delhi, Nov 22, 2016*. *Shri Manohar Parrikar*, Raksha Mantri, speaking at an *International Seminar on Current and Future Challenges in Design and Construction of Underwater Vehicles,* organized by FICCI with active participation of Indian Navy at Federation House, New Delhi, emphasized the commitment of government towards modernization of armed forces. He mentioned that the current government has cleared more than 2 lakh crore worth defence acquisition since it came to power and is resolved to order 3 lakh crore (cumulative basis) by the end of this financial year.


Mr Parrikkar commended Indian Navy for commendable track record in indigenously designing and constructing the advanced Front line Warships such as Destroyers, Frigates, Anti-Submarine Warfare Corvettes, Landing Crafts and is in the midst of constructing an Aircraft carrier. He further stated that in keeping with “Make-in-India” the indigenous content of the latest Naval Platforms is today a staggering 85-90 %.

During the deliberations he mentioned that the 24 submarines which are to be acquired as part of the 30 year submarine building plan of India, out of which 6 submarines have been ordered on MDL and the same are being built with the help of ToT from DCNS. Comparing submarine Construction programs in other countries Parrikar further said that India should rethink its submarine building program and expand its fleet beyond the planned 24. He brought out while the underwater platforms built under the aegis of ATVP achieved indigenisation content >70% P75 program has not achieved quantitative indigenisation and is limited to 30%.

While emphasising the importance of strategic programs, he mentioned that RFP for the much awaited P75(I) program, under which 6 more submarines are to be built with the help of private sector will be under the Strategic Partnership (SP) Model. He quickly added that the chapter on SP is being drafted and would be finalised soon and thereafter cleared by DAC and then referred to cabinet for approval. With the approval of SP, the program P75(I) program will be fast tracked, having lost some time in finalising the model.

He further directed the Navy and FICCI to submit specific recommendations as an outcome of the day long seminar which he would like to take note of for future acquisition plans.

*Admiral Lanba* PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff, Indian Navy while addressing the audience mentioned that the Aim of Indian Navy is to indigenously design and construct the submarines with the help of industry, academia and R&D. He brought out that Naval Platforms operate for nearly 25 – 30 years and thus depend on the partnership with the industry. He was quick to add that the Naval Capability Building cannot be accomplished by Navy alone and it has to be a collective effort of the government agencies, R&D and industry. He emphasised on the fact that the above aim needs firm support of robust budgets and sound infrastructure. He shared Navy’s belief that self respect comes from self reliance. He rued that while Indian Navy achieved large scale indigenisation in Warship building the same cannot be said for Submarine design and construction. He was appreciative of the courage of the private industry having invested huge sums in this niche sector and has been resilient in withstanding the long gestation periods. He acknowledged that such efforts are to be supported by long term partnerships and commitments. He committed that Navy and industry would continue to grow on indigenisation. He talked of the Strategic Partnership model and said that it was a step in the right direction for building the much needed submarines at the required pace. He said Navy would continue to promote higher R&D in industry and partner with those who posses domain capacity and capability. He reiterated that life cycle support of the submarines is also to be given equal importance and emphasised that time lines for delivery of submarines is an important factor since delays would lead to obsolescence of technology on board. He highlighted the need for creativity, adaptability and flexibility to compress program cycle times. He directed that the dialogue initiated in the seminar would continue beyond to build long term partnerships.


Speaking on the occasion, *Mr. Harshavardhan Neotia,* President, FICCI expressed happiness over the highly collaborative work between Indian Navy’s Submarine Design directorate, MoD and Industry and stated that it is visible in industry’s highly productive and frank interactions with MoD staff to achieve vital national objective of Indigenous design and construction of underwater platforms. He further quipped that Indian industry believes that P75I program is on track and is looking forward to participate productively in this program as well as the subsequent ones. Mr. Neotia stated that industry sees Make in India (Defence) as an opportunity towards not only achieving self-reliance but also creating the eco system that would promote high technology manufacture and high skill jobs in the country.


*Rear Admiral CS Rao NM* mentioned of low visibility of DND (SDG) matching the underwater platforms and traced the history of the Submarine Design organisation of Indian Navy and reiterated the need to nurture the skills required for design and construction of these man made stealthy sea- monsters and brought out that these aspects would be addressed in two sessions; namely, synergy between key players and the emerging submarine technologies.


*****


----------



## Hindustani78

You are here: Home » International » India's first female Merchant Navy captain wins bravery award
*India's first female Merchant Navy captain wins bravery award*
London, Nov 22, 2016 (PTI)
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/582489/indias-first-female-merchant-navy.html




* India's first female Merchant Navy captain has become the first woman to be awarded by the IMO for her exceptional bravery in the dramatic rescue of seven fishermen from a sinking fishing boat in tumultuous Bay of Bengal waters last year.*

Captain Radhika Menon received her medal and certificate of commendation at an awards ceremony at the International Maritime Organisation (IMO) headquarters here last evening.

"I am honoured and humbled with this great honour for me and my team. It is a seafarer's duty to help souls in distress and I did my duty. Seafaring is a noble profession which contributes massively to world trade and economy as well as cultural integration. It does not always get the recognition it deserves," said Menon in her acceptance speech.

Menon, who was nominated by the Indian government, became the first woman to receive the IMO Award for Exceptional Bravery at Sea, an annual award established by IMO to provide international recognition for those who, at the risk of losing their own life, perform acts of exceptional bravery.

"Seafaring is a gender-neutral profession and if you work hard, like in any other field, you will win appreciation," said the Kerala-born ship captain.

Her award related to her successful rescue of all seven fishermen from the fishing boat 'Durgamma', which was adrift following engine failure and loss of anchor in severe weather.

Food and water had been washed away and they were surviving on ice from the cold storage.

Through wave heights of more than 25 feet, winds of more than 60 knots and heavy rain in June 2015, the 'Sampurna Swarajya' vessel operated by the Shipping Corporation of India Ltd spotted the boat 2.5 kilometres away, off the coast of Gopalpur, Orissa.

Menon, who was in charge of the vessel, ordered a rescue operation, utilising the pilot ladder, with life jackets and buoys on standby.

It took three arduous attempts in the lashing wind and rain before all seven weak and starving fishermen, aged from 15 to 50 years old, were brought to safety on board the ship.

"This act of exceptional bravery and the award will go a long way in raising the profile of this great profession. We will plan a publication to publicise this widely," said Dinesh Patnaik, the Indian Acting High Commissioner to the UK.

The IMO Council had also endorsed the recommendation of its panel of judges that out of a total of 23 nominations, received from nine member states and one inter-governmental organisation, four should receive Certificates of Commendation and six should receive Letters of Commendation.

Another Indian to receive a commendation during the ceremony in London was B M Das, Uttam Navik, a winch operator and diver of the rescue helicopter CG 822, Indian Coast Guard Air Station Daman.

He was also nominated by India for rescuing all 14 crew members of the merchant ship 'Coastal Pride', which capsized and eventually sank.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-November, 2016 13:43 IST
*Indian Warship Shardul visits Port Victoria *

In a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Seychelles and to promote maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region, Indian Naval Ship Shardul has arrived at Port Victoria on a three day visit. INS Shardul, an amphibious ship of the Indian Navy, is currently on a month long deployment in the Southern Indian Ocean in keeping with the vision of SAGAR – Security and Growth for All in the Region. Accordingly, the Indian Navy will be progressing maritime security cooperation with Seychelles Coast Guard towards ensuring a secure and stable regional maritime environment for unhindered economic development in the region.

INS Shardul’s visit is part of its mission to carry out surveillance in the Seychelles EEZ with SCG personnel embarked onboard. During the deployment, INS Shardul would also assist local authorities in providing logistics and medical support to the outer islands of Seychelles. Calls on senior Government and military authorities, training and technical cooperation measures with SCG, sporting and cultural interactions, aimed at strengthening ties and mutual understanding between the two forces, are also planned. At the helm of the ship is the Commanding Officer, Commander Abhishek Kumar who is assisted by a team of professional and highly motivated men of the Indian Navy.

The deployment adds another chapter to the strong defence and maritime cooperation between India and Seychelles. The Indian Navy regularly undertakes surveillance missions in the Seychelles EEZ, by deploying IN ships and aircraft, based on request by the Government of Seychelles. The current year has seen two such deployments, the first by the state-of-the-art, P8I maritime reconnaissance aircraft in March 2016 and the second by Indian Naval Ship Trikand in July 2016. In addition, ships of the Western Fleet had visited Port Victoria in August 2016, during their deployment to the Western Indian Ocean. The current visit seeks to strengthen the strong bonds of friendship between India and Seychelles and contribute to peace and maritime security in the region. 















Fast Interception Craft deployed at Androth island in Lakshadweep. 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ptor-craft-in-Lakshadweep/article16685967.ece

Kochi: November 23, 2016 07:55 IST
Capable of doing speeds of about 45 knots, these craft will undertake patrolling around the northern group of Lakshadweep and Minicoy .

The Navy has deployed Fast Interceptor Craft (FIC) at Androth in the Lakshadweep group of islands to complement the existing surveillance assets at the archipelago. Capable of doing speeds of about 45 knots, these craft will undertake patrolling around the northern group of Lakshadweep and Minicoy (L&M) Islands, monitor shipping traffic and provide quick response to any developing security situation.

An induction ceremony was held at Androth Island on Tuesday at which Sub Divisional Officer P.C. Hameed; PWD assistant engineer M.D. Khaleel; Naval Officer In-charge (L&M) Capt J.C.S. Reddy; and Officer in Charge Naval Detachment (NAVDET), Androth, Lt. Cdr. A.B. Singh, received the boats.

The Navy had inaugurated a NAVDET at Androth in April this year, with a view to extending naval presence in L&M and to provide communication network connectivity with the mainland, enable Sea Lanes of Communication (SLOC) monitoring and function as an observation and reporting organisation, besides radar surveillance.

The infrastructure there was upgraded to base these potent crafts and provide security to the islands in close coordination with all stakeholders.

These FICs will function under the administrative and operational control of the Naval Officer-in-Charge (L&M).


----------



## Mujraparty

*Amid India-Pakistan tension, Navy strengthens its submarine fleet*

Amid the ongoing tension between the armies of India and Pakistan, the Indian Navy is "fast-tracking" steps to meet its requirements for torpedoes for its submarine fleet, including the German HDW and under-construction Scorpene boats.

Along with it, *the Navy has also finalised the requirement of 176 torpedoes to be fitted on the indigenous nuclear submarine INS Arihant and the six Scorpene submarines which would join the Navy in 4-5 years.*

The steps are being taken since the government wants the Navy to be prepared for any eventuality as tension between India and Pakistan has been escalating ever since Pakistan-backed terrorists attacked and killed 19 soldiers in Uri on September 18, Navy sources said here.

The Navy has a limited number of torpedoes for the German-manufactured HDW Type 209 submarines, while the INS Kalvari - the first of the Scorpene Class boats - would be without any torpedo as the tender for buying Blackshark torpedoes from Italy was retracted due to alleged wrongdoings in the procurement process.

*"The Navy through its official channel has contacted the German government and requested it to fast-track the upgradation of 64 SUT torpedoes which is already contracted for," N*avy sources told Mail Today.

*The remaining inventory of 24 SUT torpedoes would also be upgraded now as part of the request made by the Indian Navy to Germany, the sources added.*

India has procured 98 SUT torpedoes from Germany in the 1990s for its HDW submarines. Of these, 64 were found to be in a better condition and were thus cleared for upgradation a couple of years back.

"Under the present circumstances, it was decided that the entire arsenal available with us should be kept ready," the sources said.

Sources said that in view of delay in the procurement of new torpedoes for the submarines, the Scorpene submarines can be modified to fire the SUT torpedoes till the time the new ones come in.

All procurements in this regard would be done by the Navy in a fast-track mode as the government has empowered the vicechiefs of the three services to make procurements worth Rs2,000 crore to buy spares and ammunition for existing platforms.

The Navy is also in talks with Russian manufacturers for immediate supply of spares and ammunition for its warships and weapon systems. Russia has several warships for immediate upgradation and maintenance.

On the other hand, the Prime Minister Narendra Modi-led Cabinet Committee on Security on Wednesday cleared the *acquisition of 12 Dornier surveillance aircraft for keeping an eye on the vast maritime borders of the country.*

*Also Read: India denies Pakistan navy claim of submarine straying into territorial waters*

The aircraft worth Rs2,500 crore would be built by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) at its Kanpur facility, sources told Mail Today. For covering a vast maritime area extending from the Andaman and Nicobar Islands to the Arabian Sea, the Navy has recently procured 12 P-8I long-range surveillance aircraft from the US.

The Dorniers would supplement the long-rangers and are used for short- and medium-range patrolling of the seas.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/indo-pak-ties-navy-submarine-fleet-torpedoes/1/818479.html


----------



## Tanker88

*Indian government approves purchase of Dornier surveillance planes for the Navy*

http://defense-watch.com/2016/11/24...es-purchase-dornier-surveillance-planes-navy/


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Great News guys : All 6 Scorpene Shell (Hull) has been completed. Now French to help India to build 3 more submarine under follow on consideration. These 3 will have DRDO AIP systems. That's makes 9 P75 over all. 

Over all 3 Kilo class under consideration with Russia. And upgrading old kilos are also in advanced stages of talks. Quietly India adding 6 more submarine SSK before P75I . As you know we also upgrading our old German boats 208 to modern standards we will have. 

Conformed numbers without SSN SSBN P75I 

9 P75 

3 new Kilo's 9 old kilos at least 6 will be operational after upgrades 

4 German 208 upgraded 

Total 25 SSK fleet. If you add P75I 6 more that will complete our requirement laid out in 2002 - 2027 . After the completion of 3 more P75 hull We will start our indigenous SSK program in same infrastructure. Mean while new Plant for 75I and Whole new plant for Kilo building and upgrading will created. Not to mention about SSBN programs and Top secret SSN which I heard it's in advanced stage of final design. 

Parikkar rightly said. We are looking at more than 50 subs over all.

http://www.defencenews.in/article/French-help-Delhi-boost-‘Made-in-India’-Submarine-fleet-69305

Check this link

French naval group DCNS plans to provide the Indian Navy with three more diesel-electric Scorpene class submarines that would be built entirely in Mumbai.

India’s major shipyard Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL) would build the three Scorpenes like the six others that had been completed, according to sources cited by French newspaper La Tribune.

Mazagon, which builds warships and submarines for the Indian Navy, built the six submarines under a technology transfer contract signed with DCNS in 2005.

From the “Make in India” campaign push dear to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, this order would allow Mazagon to maintain the know-how and skills acquired through the manufacture of the Scorpene submarines.

To date, all six hulls have been manufactured by MDL, but there are still integration works.

For example, DCNS taught the Indians to manufacture the shells of Scorpene by welding elastic steel of several centimeters thick.

“DCNS has no job responsibility since no French sailor will be on board, but it guarantees the performance of the first two Scorpene submarines, including speed, dive depth or noise level,” said director general of DCNS India, Bernard Buisson, in a Figaro report in September.

“France also guarantees that the submarines were built in
line with the production process and the safety standards of
diving.”

The US$3.5 billion purchase agreement for the six Scorpene had been signed in 2005. The three additional submarines would be equipped with a new anaerobic propulsion system currently being developed by India’s Defence Research and Development Organization.

The latest French proposal is timely, following the first submarine – the Kalvari – built by Mazagon with help from DCNS. The Kalvari was based on the Scorpene design and was part of India’s drive to replace its old naval fleet with modern vessels.

DCNS has also reassured India reassured over leak case Finally, India is worried at first about the stealth of Its future submarine fleet questioned, has reassured itself and has been Reassured by DCNS as a result of the false data leak case On the Scorpene submarines.

India wants to purchase more than 24 submarines.

I think P75I will go to Germany. 

9 French 
9-12 Russian 
4 German boats. P75I will complement our fleet to 10.

But with this


> India and Russia have approved a proposal to double the range of BrahMos, world’s first supersonic cruise missile.
> 
> According to Sputnik International, the agreement to develop a different range of the BrahMos was reached during the annual summit between Russian President Vladimir Putin and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi in Goa. One of the ranges agreed upon was to double it from current range of 186 miles, which received the final nod on 26 October during a meeting co-chaired by Indian Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar and his Russian counterpart Sergei Shoigu.
> 
> The proposal to increase the range of BrahMos was under consideration for a long time and now it has been formalised after India became a member of Missile Technology Control Regime earlier this year. It is said that only minor changes will be enough to extend the range of BrahMos to up to 372 miles.


 P75I might go for the Russians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

4GTejasBVR said:


> Great News guys : All 6 Scorpene Shell (Hull) has been completed. Now French to help India to build 3 more submarine under follow on consideration. These 3 will have DRDO AIP systems. That's makes 9 P75 over all.
> 
> Over all 3 Kilo class under consideration with Russia. And upgrading old kilos are also in advanced stages of talks. Quietly India adding 6 more submarine SSK before P75I . As you know we also upgrading our old German boats 208 to modern standards we will have.
> 
> Conformed numbers without SSN SSBN P75I
> 
> 9 P75
> 
> 3 new Kilo's 9 old kilos at least 6 will be operational after upgrades
> 
> 4 German 208 upgraded
> 
> Total 25 SSK fleet. If you add P75I 6 more that will complete our requirement laid out in 2002 - 2027 . After the completion of 3 more P75 hull We will start our indigenous SSK program in same infrastructure. Mean while new Plant for 75I and Whole new plant for Kilo building and upgrading will created. Not to mention about SSBN programs and Top secret SSN which I heard it's in advanced stage of final design.
> 
> Parikkar rightly said. We are looking at more than 50 subs over all.
> 
> http://www.defencenews.in/article/French-help-Delhi-boost-‘Made-in-India’-Submarine-fleet-69305
> 
> Check this link
> 
> French naval group DCNS plans to provide the Indian Navy with three more diesel-electric Scorpene class submarines that would be built entirely in Mumbai.
> 
> India’s major shipyard Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL) would build the three Scorpenes like the six others that had been completed, according to sources cited by French newspaper La Tribune.
> 
> Mazagon, which builds warships and submarines for the Indian Navy, built the six submarines under a technology transfer contract signed with DCNS in 2005.
> 
> From the “Make in India” campaign push dear to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, this order would allow Mazagon to maintain the know-how and skills acquired through the manufacture of the Scorpene submarines.
> 
> To date, all six hulls have been manufactured by MDL, but there are still integration works.
> 
> For example, DCNS taught the Indians to manufacture the shells of Scorpene by welding elastic steel of several centimeters thick.
> 
> “DCNS has no job responsibility since no French sailor will be on board, but it guarantees the performance of the first two Scorpene submarines, including speed, dive depth or noise level,” said director general of DCNS India, Bernard Buisson, in a Figaro report in September.
> 
> “France also guarantees that the submarines were built in
> line with the production process and the safety standards of
> diving.”
> 
> The US$3.5 billion purchase agreement for the six Scorpene had been signed in 2005. The three additional submarines would be equipped with a new anaerobic propulsion system currently being developed by India’s Defence Research and Development Organization.
> 
> The latest French proposal is timely, following the first submarine – the Kalvari – built by Mazagon with help from DCNS. The Kalvari was based on the Scorpene design and was part of India’s drive to replace its old naval fleet with modern vessels.
> 
> DCNS has also reassured India reassured over leak case Finally, India is worried at first about the stealth of Its future submarine fleet questioned, has reassured itself and has been Reassured by DCNS as a result of the false data leak case On the Scorpene submarines.
> 
> India wants to purchase more than 24 submarines.
> 
> I think P75I will go to Germany.
> 
> 9 French
> 9-12 Russian
> 4 German boats. P75I will complement our fleet to 10.
> 
> But with this P75I might go for the Russians?



I think india had cancelled the 3 follow on orders after the leak.... 
And i think only 3-4 of upgraded kilo will be left over along with 6 scorpene.. then p75i only have to come in soon to ease the pressure on ssk fleet


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 14:40 IST
*NCS Delhi Celebrates Annual Day 2016 *

Navy Children School Chanakyapuri, New Delhi hosted its Annual Day themed “Kalanjali” on 24th Nov 2016. The Chief Guest Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff, PVSM, AVSM, ADC presided over the function.

The programme was ushered in by the rendition of Mangal Abhinandan followed by the lighting of the ceremonial lamp. The school annual report tracing the significant achievements of the school in the year 2015-16 was read out by the Principal Ms Ruma Purkayastha. This was followed by a cultural bonanza presented by the students. All the acts conveyed the importance of healthy living and well being. The vibrant costumes, the lifelike expressions, and the graceful movements of the students enthralled the audience.

The evening showcased a harmonious blend of music, rhythm and dance. The Chief Guest congratulated the Principal, Staff and Students and applauded their efforts.


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

sarjenprabhu said:


> I think india had cancelled the 3 follow on orders after the leak....
> And i think only 3-4 of upgraded kilo will be left over along with 6 scorpene.. then p75i only have to come in soon to ease the pressure on ssk fleet



No mid life upgrade for all kilos underway. 

And specifications varied for Indian P75 scorpene. It was found out that what leaked was fake and outdated. All 6 hull completed


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:44 IST
* 
Maritime Security Cooperation *

INS Sumitra, a Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel (NOPV), visited Sydney, Australia during 4-7 November 2016. During this visit, INS Sumitra participated in “Festival of India” and undertook activities towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the two navies such as official calls, reception on board, ‘ship open to visitors’ and professional interaction between personnel of both the navies.

Indian Navy regularly deploys ships, submarines and aircrafts to friendly countries on overseas deployment to important regions of the world. Such deployments support foreign policy objectives to build bridges of friendship and strengthen international cooperation, political and defence relations with the friendly countries. Under India’s Act East policy, Indian Navy ships and aircrafts are also regularly deployed to the friendly foreign countries in South East Asia, South China Sea and Western / South Pacific. The ships of the Eastern Fleet recently visited the region during the period May to July 2016.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Kunwar Haribansh Singh and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## #hydra#

Diesel sub are suitable for shallow waters,but for deep waters of bay of Bengal and for pacific region nuclear powered one is more suitable and deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Eastern Naval Command (ENC) ships displayed for students in Visakhapatnam on Friday in connection with the Navy Week celebrations. PTI Photo











Navy personnel demonstrate on fuel replenishment from INS Shakti to other warships of Indian Navy during an operational demonstration as part of the Day-at-Sea for schoolchildren off the sea near Visakhapatnam on Friday. (Photo: DC)


The day-at-sea saw so-me exciting naval exercise on the sea. As the ships sailed into the deep waters, the action was on, turning the place into a war zone.

Six ships of the Eastern Fleet including the fleet-support ship and oil-tanker INS Shakti, stealth frigates INS ships Satpura, Shivalik, guided missile destroyer INS Ranvijay, stealth ASW corvette INS Kadmatt, missile corvettes IN Ships Kora, Khanjar, off-shore patrol vessel INS Sukanya and one submarine INS Sindhuvir participated in the event held as a part of the Navy Week observations.

The highlights of the Day at Sea included a demonstration of the asymmetric threat, Search and Rescue (SAR), by Chetak helicopters and Sonar Dunking by a Kamov helicopter. Acts of Under-way Replenishment were also demonstrated during the sea sortie.

Interacting with the media personnel onboard the Flag Ship INS Shakti, Rear Admiral B. Dasgupta, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet highlighted all the activities planned for the Navy Week 2016.

“It was a great experience for us as the naval personnel have given us a great opportunity and sailing on a Naval Ships was a thrilling experience,” said Bhavana Shah and Aadya Agarwal, Students of Timpany School.


----------



## $@rJen

4GTejasBVR said:


> No mid life upgrade for all kilos underway.
> 
> And specifications varied for Indian P75 scorpene. It was found out that what leaked was fake and outdated. All 6 hull completed



But i dont know if we're upgrading all the kilos..
Scorpene leak was true... by the time ot leaked all the hulls werw under construction.. there's no way we'll cancel it. And we did have a plan to buy 3 more but the leak made us cancel it.... we didn't just start to build the sub last year.. we started to build long ago...the documents leaked does have a effect on the subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

sarjenprabhu said:


> But i dont know if we're upgrading all the kilos..
> Scorpene leak was true... by the time ot leaked all the hulls werw under construction.. there's no way we'll cancel it. And we did have a plan to buy 3 more but the leak made us cancel it.... we didn't just start to build the sub last year.. we started to build long ago...the documents leaked does have a effect on the subs.


Pal there is an entire Thread here that talks about the leaks ... pays to read through that !!!.... The leaks haven't caused any majoy issues NOR there is ANY indication or official word that there is ANY cancellation!... Best is to STOP propagating hearsay and wait for any official statements!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-November, 2016 13:23 IST
*Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff visits Sri Lanka *

Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM,AVSM,ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff, is visiting Sri Lanka on a bilateral visit from 27 November to 01 December 2016. The visit is intended to consolidate and enhance the bilateral maritime relations between India and Sri Lanka. During his visit, the CNS will hold bilateral discussions with His Excellency Maithripala Sirisena, President of Sri Lanka, Mr Ranil Wickremesinghe, Hon'ble Prime Minister of Sri Lanka and various senior dignitaries including the Chief of Defence Staff and the three Service Chiefs. The Admiral will also attend the 'Galle Dialogue' which is being held at Colombo. The Galle Dialogue is an annual conference hosted by Sri Lanka on the issues of Maritime Security and Cooperation between international navies. Representatives from 39 countries and 13 international organisations are likely to participate in the event. The CNS would be delivering Key-Note address on 'India's perspective on the benefits of Strategic Maritime Partnerships', during the event.

There exists a robust Naval cooperation between India and Sri Lanka encompassing a wide span which includes operational interactions through bilateral exercises, coordinated patrolling along the common maritime border, Training, Port Calls, Capacity Building and Capacity Augmentation initiatives.

The Admiral will also lay a wreath at the IPKF memorial, which has been built by Sri Lanka to honour Indian Martyrs, during his visit.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

GuardianRED said:


> Pal there is an entire Thread here that talks about the leaks ... pays to read through that !!!.... The leaks haven't caused any majoy issues NOR there is ANY indication or official word that there is ANY cancellation!... Best is to STOP propagating hearsay and wait for any official statements!



I've been on that thread... there's no credible source that say the leak haven't damaged the deal as well... and can you provide me a latest link regarding india ordering aditional scorpene!!?? We're still trying to assess the damage as per the lateat reports... what i stated in my earlier post was true..

*Scorpene leak: Joint probe on cards for India, France to assess damage*

Facebook
Twitter
Google+
Linked in
Whatsapp
Monday, November 28, 2016
By: India Today 

Source Link: CLICK HERE









The defence ministry is planning to form a joint team with France to investigate the extent of leakage of information about the Indian Scorpene submarines, six of which are under construction at the Mumbai based Mazagon Dockyards Limited.

The Indian side had formed a high level committee in September soon after media reports from Australia came out saying that 22,000 pages of information about the Indian programme had leaked out and this could compromise the safety of the classified portions of the project.


ABOUT THE LEAK ::

In Australia, around 10 pages of the Indian programme were leaked and before more papers could be published by a newspaper, a court put a stay on its publication and ordered the whole material to be returned to the French firm DCNS, which is the original manufacturer of the vessels.

"Whatever we could access through the public reports, does not say much on the extent and the possible impact of the leakage but the bulk of the leaked report is with the French stakeholders. That is why, we want to form a joint team to look into the matter," senior sources in the defence ministry told Mail Today.

The government is in the process of determining the French partner for the investigation. "We would see whether it would be DCNS or the French government," they said. Recently, the defence ministry has informed Parliament that a committee was constituted by it to enquire into the reported leak of documents.


NO PROGRESS IN INVESTIGATIONS ::

"The Committee has submitted its report, which is under examination," Minister of State for Defence Sunash Bhamre had informed the Lok Sabha. Though the committee has not been able to make much headqay in its probe due to limitation of available leaked material, it was a matter of great satisfaction for the force that the leak did not happen in India and took place in Australia. Preliminary investigations showed that the leak took place in the DCNS office in France.


THE DAMAGE ::

According to reports, 22,400 pages related to Indian Navy's six under-construction Scorpene submarines were leaked by a retired French Navy Captain who was working as a subcontractor for DCNS - which is a French government-owned submarine building firm. The documents which are marked as 'restricted' are about the combat capabilities of the submarines of which the first is INS Kalvari. In Indian hierarchy of classifications, restricted-class documents comes after highly important files - marked as top secret and secret.

Senior Navy officers view the leaks as a matter of corporate rivalry but want to know the extent to which the submarines have been compromised. India had signed the contract for these submarines in 2005 for around Rs 18,000 crore and the first boat was supposed to be inducted by the year 2011. However, due to delays the time-lines slipped by another four years and the cost also went up by another Rs 5,000 crores. Due to the leakage incident in France, the Navy and other services have started enforcing cyber security procedures more strictly to prevent any such theft of information at their end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

sarjenprabhu said:


> I've been on that thread... there's no credible source that say the leak haven't damaged the deal as well... and can you provide me a latest link regarding india ordering aditional scorpene!!?? We're still trying to assess the damage as per the lateat reports... what i stated in my earlier post was true..
> 
> *Scorpene leak: Joint probe on cards for India, France to assess damage*
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google+
> Linked in
> Whatsapp
> Monday, November 28, 2016
> By: India Today
> 
> Source Link: CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defence ministry is planning to form a joint team with France to investigate the extent of leakage of information about the Indian Scorpene submarines, six of which are under construction at the Mumbai based Mazagon Dockyards Limited.
> 
> The Indian side had formed a high level committee in September soon after media reports from Australia came out saying that 22,000 pages of information about the Indian programme had leaked out and this could compromise the safety of the classified portions of the project.
> 
> 
> ABOUT THE LEAK ::
> 
> In Australia, around 10 pages of the Indian programme were leaked and before more papers could be published by a newspaper, a court put a stay on its publication and ordered the whole material to be returned to the French firm DCNS, which is the original manufacturer of the vessels.
> 
> "Whatever we could access through the public reports, does not say much on the extent and the possible impact of the leakage but the bulk of the leaked report is with the French stakeholders. That is why, we want to form a joint team to look into the matter," senior sources in the defence ministry told Mail Today.
> 
> The government is in the process of determining the French partner for the investigation. "We would see whether it would be DCNS or the French government," they said. Recently, the defence ministry has informed Parliament that a committee was constituted by it to enquire into the reported leak of documents.
> 
> 
> NO PROGRESS IN INVESTIGATIONS ::
> 
> "The Committee has submitted its report, which is under examination," Minister of State for Defence Sunash Bhamre had informed the Lok Sabha. Though the committee has not been able to make much headqay in its probe due to limitation of available leaked material, it was a matter of great satisfaction for the force that the leak did not happen in India and took place in Australia. Preliminary investigations showed that the leak took place in the DCNS office in France.
> 
> 
> THE DAMAGE ::
> 
> According to reports, 22,400 pages related to Indian Navy's six under-construction Scorpene submarines were leaked by a retired French Navy Captain who was working as a subcontractor for DCNS - which is a French government-owned submarine building firm. The documents which are marked as 'restricted' are about the combat capabilities of the submarines of which the first is INS Kalvari. In Indian hierarchy of classifications, restricted-class documents comes after highly important files - marked as top secret and secret.
> 
> Senior Navy officers view the leaks as a matter of corporate rivalry but want to know the extent to which the submarines have been compromised. India had signed the contract for these submarines in 2005 for around Rs 18,000 crore and the first boat was supposed to be inducted by the year 2011. However, due to delays the time-lines slipped by another four years and the cost also went up by another Rs 5,000 crores. Due to the leakage incident in France, the Navy and other services have started enforcing cyber security procedures more strictly to prevent any such theft of information at their end.




First Stop posting rehashed news of which it doesn't bring in new information!

Second , how can you post be true , when there is NO OFFICIALLY STATEMENT on the cancellation!

Third, U HAVEN'T read the thread and if you did , you could see that the leaks are pretty much old info much before the building of the Scorpene for the IN, u also need to take into account that there are SO much contradicting Articles and Naval experts on this Issue BUT Most agree the leaks doesn't compromise the Subs

Take this article you have posted where the BS journalist say

_*'restricted' are about the combat capabilities of the submarines of which the first is INS Kalvari. In Indian hierarchy of classifications, restricted-class documents comes after highly important files - marked as top secret and secret.*_ 

THIS is TOTALLED BS as 'RESTRICTED' isn't higher than TOP SECRET - restricted is documents that are limited to no. of individuals BUT NOT High in classification (If you read the Thread this is clearly Mentioned)


Finally -Best is to STOP propagating hearsay and WAIT for any official statements!


----------



## Hindustani78

Jubilant Naval cadets after their passing-out parade at the Indian Naval Academy at Ezhimala in Kannur on Saturday. | Photo Credit: S_K_MOHAN ;S_K_MOHAN -

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/Third-phase-development-of-INA-soon/article16706863.ece
Vice Admiral A.R. Karve, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, has said the third phase development of the Indian Naval Academy (INA) will start soon.

Talking to reporters at the INA here on Saturday after his address at the passing-out parade of 339 cadets of the Indian Navy and 67 cadets of the Indian Coast Guard, Vice Admiral Karve said the second phase development was progressing fast and would soon come to a closure.

“Once we get the necessary approvals, activities of the third phase will start soon,” he announced. To a question, he said the intake of cadets would be increased to 1,800 after the completion of the second phase and 2,700 cadets after the third phase.

Stating that the INA provided world-class training facilities which enabled the Navy to successfully mould its cadets, he said India had considerable advanced capability of construction of modern warships. INS Chennai was commissioned just a few days back in Mumbai, he said, adding it was a testimony to the progress made by indigenous shipyards.

Existing ships and all future warships would be equipped with technologically sophisticated weapons, propulsion, and other systems, he said, adding the training being imparted at the INA was tailored to offer proficiency to officers to operate and maintain these sophisticated systems.

On completion of the training here, these officers would proceed to various naval and Coast Guard ships and establishments to further consolidate their training in specialised fields, he said.

Asked about the new admission procedure for selection of cadets for the INA Course (B.Tech.), the Southern Naval Chief said from next year a joint entrance examination would be the benchmark for selection of cadets of the course. The decision was taken with the objective of providing a level-playing field for candidates who passed Plus Two examinations of boards of different States.

In response to a query, the Vice Admiral said the Admiral’s Cup sailing regatta being hosted by the INA had become popular now. Naval cadets of 24 countries had confirmed participation for the event next month. To a question on proposals for land acquisition for further development of the INA, he said due process of acquisition was being followed. Acquisition procedure was moving as expected, he added.

Earlier, addressing the cadets at the passing-out parade, Vice Admiral Karve said the Indian Navy remained on high alert as the country had a coastline of 7,500 km and 1,200 islands. “It is important to develop a strong Navy with high preparedness,” he said.

A naval boat during 'Day at Sea' exercise conducted as part of the Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on Monday. PTI Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:28 IST
*External threats through Sea Routes *

Post the 26/11 Mumbai attacks, there have been several inputs, emanating from multiple sources, indicating likelihood of terrorist attacks on coastal States / Union Territories, including the island territories, by using the sea route. These threats are assessed at regular intervals. Monitoring, review and assessment of the coastal security construct is an ongoing process and is undertaken on a periodic basis. National Committee on Strengthening Maritime and Coastal Security (NCSMCS), under the Chairmanship of Cabinet Secretary, monitors the progress in respect of coastal security initiatives, any shortfall encountered, and decides on measures to plug the gaps. The Committee meets at least twice a year. The 14th meeting of the NCSMCS was held recently on 24th November 2016. A coastal security ring all along our coast is provided by Marine Police, Indian Coast Guard and Indian Navy. Other measures include improving surveillance mechanism, enhanced patrolling and joint operational exercises conducted on regular basis among Indian Navy, Indian Coast Guard, Marine Police, Customs and others. Installation of radars covering the country’s entire coastline and islands is also an essential part of this process. Further, continuous review and monitoring mechanisms have been established by the Government at different levels including agencies and State / Union Territory authorities.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Meghraj Jain in Rajya Sabha today.



sarjenprabhu said:


> I've been on that thread... there's no credible source that say the leak haven't damaged the deal as well... and can you provide me a latest link regarding india ordering aditional scorpene!!?? We're still trying to assess the damage as per the lateat reports... what i stated in my earlier post was true..
> 
> *Scorpene leak: Joint probe on cards for India, France to assess damage*
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google+
> Linked in
> Whatsapp
> Monday, November 28, 2016
> By: India Today
> 
> Source Link: CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defence ministry is planning to form a joint team with France to investigate the extent of leakage of information about the Indian Scorpene submarines, six of which are under construction at the Mumbai based Mazagon Dockyards Limited.
> 
> The Indian side had formed a high level committee in September soon after media reports from Australia came out saying that 22,000 pages of information about the Indian programme had leaked out and this could compromise the safety of the classified portions of the project.
> 
> 
> ABOUT THE LEAK ::
> 
> In Australia, around 10 pages of the Indian programme were leaked and before more papers could be published by a newspaper, a court put a stay on its publication and ordered the whole material to be returned to the French firm DCNS, which is the original manufacturer of the vessels.
> 
> "Whatever we could access through the public reports, does not say much on the extent and the possible impact of the leakage but the bulk of the leaked report is with the French stakeholders. That is why, we want to form a joint team to look into the matter," senior sources in the defence ministry told Mail Today.
> 
> The government is in the process of determining the French partner for the investigation. "We would see whether it would be DCNS or the French government," they said. Recently, the defence ministry has informed Parliament that a committee was constituted by it to enquire into the reported leak of documents.
> 
> 
> NO PROGRESS IN INVESTIGATIONS ::
> 
> "The Committee has submitted its report, which is under examination," Minister of State for Defence Sunash Bhamre had informed the Lok Sabha. Though the committee has not been able to make much headqay in its probe due to limitation of available leaked material, it was a matter of great satisfaction for the force that the leak did not happen in India and took place in Australia. Preliminary investigations showed that the leak took place in the DCNS office in France.
> 
> 
> THE DAMAGE ::
> 
> According to reports, 22,400 pages related to Indian Navy's six under-construction Scorpene submarines were leaked by a retired French Navy Captain who was working as a subcontractor for DCNS - which is a French government-owned submarine building firm. The documents which are marked as 'restricted' are about the combat capabilities of the submarines of which the first is INS Kalvari. In Indian hierarchy of classifications, restricted-class documents comes after highly important files - marked as top secret and secret.
> 
> Senior Navy officers view the leaks as a matter of corporate rivalry but want to know the extent to which the submarines have been compromised. India had signed the contract for these submarines in 2005 for around Rs 18,000 crore and the first boat was supposed to be inducted by the year 2011. However, due to delays the time-lines slipped by another four years and the cost also went up by another Rs 5,000 crores. Due to the leakage incident in France, the Navy and other services have started enforcing cyber security procedures more strictly to prevent any such theft of information at their end.




Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:26 IST
*Scorpene Submarine Data Leak *

On 24th August 2016, it was reported in an Australian newspaper “The Australian” that certain data relating to the Scorpene class Submarines was leaked. A Committee was constituted by the Ministry of Defence to enquire into the reported leak of documents. *The Committee has submitted its report, which is under examination.*


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vishambhar Prasad Nishad and others in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A naval boat during Day at Sea exercise conducted as part of the Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai.


----------



## Hindustani78

Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht along with General Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Command and Air Marshal, Lieutenant General Praveen Bakshi and Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar witness the Tri-Service (Eastern Theatre) Commanders Conference held in Bay of Bengal from onboard INS Shakti on Monday.
Nov 29, 2016, 7:43 am IST
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...rvice-commanders-meet-onboard-ins-shakti.html

*Visakhapatnam:* A Tri-Service (Eastern Theatre) Commanders' Conference was held in Bay of Bengal onboard INS Shakti on Monday. General Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Command, Lieutenant General Praveen Bakshi and Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal C. Hari Kumar, attended the conference along with the host Eastern Naval Command (ENC) commander-in-chief, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht. The conference provided an opportunity for the commanders to have meaningful discussions, arrive at mutually agreeable solutions to enhance inter-operability and create a synergy between the three services.

During the conference, the three commanders-in-chief reviewed the progress made on various operational and logistics issues since the last meeting held on trilateral interaction and coordination among the three Services. Discussions on various aspects of joint training facilities for enhancing the professional skills of the Service personnel were also discussed during the conference.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Indian Navy marine commandos demonstrate their skills during a rehearsal ahead of Navy Day
*
Indian Navy marine commandos demonstrate their skills during a rehearsal ahead of Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai, India, December 1, 2016. REUTERS 

















Indian Naval Band rehearses for 'Beating the Retreat' as part of the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations, at the historical Gateway of India in Mumbai on Thursday. PTI Photo


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Amazing picture of the INS Kamorta shared by a member on another forum.






> PS - those are very normal sea state 3-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 14:32 IST
*Submarines and Aircraft Carriers *

Force level preparedness is a dynamic and continuous process based on various factors. All efforts are made to ensure availability of assets as per requirement. The Indian Navy has a total force level of 139 ships and submarines, comprising 16 submarines, 2 aircraft carriers and 111 other ships for carrying out various roles of Indian Navy. 

Indian Navy is a well-balanced, multi-dimensional force with modern surface, sub-surface and air assets, for defending our national interests against potential adversaries. Each submarine and ship is fitted with necessary weapons and sensors which allows it to carry out its defined role and protect India’s maritime interests. 

The induction of ships and submarines is being carried out in accordance with the Maritime Capability Perspective Plan and Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan 2012-27, which was approved by Defence Acquisition Council. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Dhananjay Mahadik and others in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-December, 2016 16:25 IST
*Opening remarks of Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM,AVSM,ADC Chief of the Naval staff during Annual Navy Day press conference - 02 dec 2016 *

1. It is my privilege this morning to welcome all of you to this year’s Navy Week media interaction. The Indian Navy appreciates the role that our media plays in keeping the public informed on military and naval matters of national importance.


2. I thank all sections of the media for this significant contribution and acknowledge that media is indeed our ‘fourth estate’ and a force multiplier for our nation.


3. Media professionals and friends! You are well aware of the security scenario in our immediate neighbourhood today. Even as we are assembled here in these peaceful environs of Delhi, there are thousands of valiant soldiers, sailors and air warriors who are standing guard on glaciers, mountains, deserts, plains, and patrolling our seas and our national air-space, for our nation’s security and ensure territorial integrity.


4. In light of the prevailing security scenario, the Indian Navy has holistically reviewed its deployment philosophy to proactively deter any menace that may threaten our sovereignty. Even as of today, the Indian Navy has over 40 ships, 04 submarines, and 12 aircraft deployed in waters near and far around the Indian peninsular and island territories. The operational philosophy, war-fighting capabilities and combat tactics of both our Fleets have also been tested recently through a series of sea exercises.


5. While on one hand, it is Indian Navy’s prime responsibility to safeguard our national maritime interests, we also remain acutely aware of our duty to shape a favourable and positive maritime environment in the Indian Ocean Region, in pursuance of our national foreign policy initiatives.


6. Towards this end, our ships have established a wide operational footprint carrying the nation’s Tri colour across the Indian Ocean Region, and even beyond over the last year.


7. Our diverse missions in far-flung seas include hydrographic surveys by _Darshak_ around Tanzania and Mauritius, anti-piracy patrols by Frigates and Offshore Patrol Vessels in the Gulf of Aden, environment rehabilitation support to Fiji and participation in International Fleet Review at New Zealand by _Sumitra_.


8. Our core naval engagements have included exercises by Western Fleet ships with navies in the Persian Gulf, East Africa and IOR island nations, and by Eastern Fleet ships in the Western Pacific including participation in the multi-national exercise RIMPAC at Hawaii.


9. Notwithstanding these distant deployments, the Indian Navy has accorded the highest priority to India’s neighbourhood in keeping with our Government’s ‘neighbourhood first’ policy. Our ships have visited various ports and engaged with navies of countries in the Bay of Bengal, Southeast Asia, Sri Lanka and Maldives in 2016.


10. The Indian Navy’s endeavour to promote maritime partnerships for common benefit of the global communitywas achieved with tremendous success during the International Fleet Review at Visakhapatnam in February this year. This event of national significance enabled us to bring diverse nations on a common platform to engage meaningfully for securing the maritime domain.


11. The Navy has also advanced its capacity building and capability enhancement initiatives with navies and maritime security agencies this year. We have trained almost 1,000 personnel from over 40 navies in our training establishments, continued to deploy our ships and aircraft for EEZ patrols off Maldives, Seychelles and Mauritius, and provisioned ships, aircraft, helicopters and simulators, to friendly regional navies. Herein, I must highlight that our Advanced Light Helicopter deployed to Maldives with our crew, has undertaken multiple missions, including medical evacuations and Search and Rescue in Maldives.


12. Ladies and Gentlemen, you would appreciate that these endeavours of the Indian Navy complement and strengthen our Government’s policy initiatives, including SAGAR, Mausam, Sagarmala and promotion of Blue Economy.


13. Our proactive engagement policy is resulting in India emerging as the first port of call and a Net Maritime Security Providerfor countries in the Indian Ocean Region. In many ways, these initiatives set the course for India’s maritime resurgence in the 21st Century, and the Indian Navy is determined to carry them forward with due vigour and focus.


14. Our growing national security needs dictate that we embrace jointness and respond more effectively in a composite manner to address present and future challenges. With this foundational principle, the Indian Navy, along with the Indian Army and the Indian Air Force, has conducted series of joint exercises this year, involving several aircraft from the IAF as well as Indian Army units.


15. The three services also conducted the first series of three Joint Disaster Relief exercises at Guwahati, Visakhapatnam, and Bhuj this year. These joint HADR exercises have accrued significant benefits and have highlighted important areas that need attention for improving our national HADR efforts.


16. As far as Coastal Security is concerned, with support from the National Committee for Strengthening Maritime and Coastal Security (NCSMCS), we have brought multiple agencies of the government together. This has enabled consolidation of our combined capabilities. Consequently, our operational readiness to secure our coastal and offshore regions has significantly improved.


17. Ladies and Gentlemen, while the Indian Navy remains ready, prepared and vigilant to meet challenges each day, we are also constantly reassessing our present capabilities and emerging threats to develop our perspective plans for the future.


18. The year 2016 has witnessed significant capability accretion through induction of a number of state-of-the-art combat platforms into our force. These include the Anti-Submarine Warfare corvette, _Kadmatt_, which has more than 90% indigenous content, the Water Jet Fast Attack Craft, _Tihayu_ and several Fast Interceptor Craft. 


19. The commissioning of Chennai, the third ship of Kolkata Class last month, was an important milestone in our indigenous shipbuilding programme. We also launched the second ship of the P15B destroyers ‘_Mormugao_’, this year.The impending inductions of ASWCorvette _Kiltan, _Water Jet FACs and Landing Craft Utility ships will further boost our combat potential.


20. The construction of our first Indigenous Aircraft Carrier _Vikrant_ is progressing well at Kochi. We are also finalising our plans and design for our next Indigenous Aircraft Carrier and moving to seeks Government’s approval for the project.


21. Ladies and Gentlemen, the Indian Navy’s Submarine Arm is completing 50 years of Glorious Service next year on the 08th of December.On this day in 1967, the first Indian Submarine Kalvari was commissioned. To commemorate this landmark year, the Indian Navy is celebrating 2017 as the ‘Year of the Submarine Arm’, with many events scheduled all over the country.


22. This year would also witness the reincarnation of the new Kalvari which will be commissioned shortly. To retain a credible underwater edge and combat worthiness of our existing submarines, we have also commenced their 
medium-refit-cum-life-certification (Mid-Life Upgrade). Having said so, I am sure you would understand that the subject of strategic platforms would not be discussedthis afternoon for national-security reasons.


23. In order to enhance our Navy’s capability to keep India’s maritime areas under constant surveillance, we have concluded the contract for purchase of four additional P8I aircraft. Simultaneously, the contract for upgradation of Ka-28 helicopters has been concluded which will give a boost to our integral aviation capability. Procurement cases for other aircraft, including Dorniers, multi-role and utility helicopters, and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles are being actively pursued by the Navy.



24. A key focus area for the Indian Navy this year has been on ensuring full operational and combat readiness of our platforms through comprehensive maintenance and quality upkeep of our ships, submarines and aircraft. In this regard, the successful and timely completion of Vikramaditya’s refit, including her maiden docking at Cochin Shipyard, was a momentous achievement. This maiden feat has enhanced our collective confidence in indigenous capability to maintain and build complex platforms.


25. Members of the media and friends! Our Navy’s indigenous ship and submarine building programmes, as also ambitious aircraft and helicopter induction plans, are in complete synergywith our Government’s Make in Indiainitiative. The Indian Navy seeks to optimise every resource, nurture innovation and maximise indigenisation to generate credible combat power. We are confident that we will further enhance our high degree of self-reliance in the years to come.


26. Having spoken of material issues, I shall now speak of our Navy’s most important and greatest asset, i.e. our men and women in white and our civilian work force. Ladies and Gentlemen, the strength of the Armed Forces lies in motivated, well-trained and professional men and women.


27. Realising fully well that training is the bedrock of any force we are augmenting the training capacities of our officer and sailor training establishments at Ezhimala and Chilka. Providing quality accommodation and support facilities are important measures for our officers and sailors, and these remain high in the Navy’s priority. 


28. Skill-mapping of retiring sailors and certification during in-service training are important initiatives by the Indian Navy in pursuance of the Government’s Skill India mission. This initiative seeks to nurture the intrinsic talent of our personnel and has received significant appreciation, both from within and outside the Navy. The pilot batch of 70 sailors, trained in collaboration with the National Skill Development Corporation, was awarded Skill Certificates by the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri & Minister of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship last month. All 70 of these sailors have already secured their placement in companies of repute.


29. The Navy’s growth is hinged on development of effective leadership at all levels and generationof highly motivated and skilled professionals. These together make the Navy an efficient, happy and combat ready force. In this regard, the Navy’s dedicated focus has been towards better grooming of young officers. The Navy is also exploring options for greater opportunities and enhanced role for women officers in the Indian Navy. This is being progressed with due consideration and deliberation over multifarious factors that impact their employment.


30. Ladies and Gentlemen, we celebrate the 4th of December as the Navy Day to commemorate the Indian Navy’s invaluable contribution in achieving victory at sea during the 1971 conflict. On this day, we pay homage to our martyrs and remember the sacrifices of our sailors, veterans and war widows. 


31. This year, six of our personnel were honoured with Naosena Medal for exhibiting exceptional gallantry and courage, in the face of daunting challenges. On the occasion of Navy Day, I salute them and their families, for their contributions and sacrifices,in service of our nation.


32. On behalf of the gallant men and women of the Indian Navy, I take this opportunity to reiterate our Navy’s steadfast resolve to remain the bulwark against every form of maritime threat or challenge.


33. The Indian Navy is capable and ready to safeguard our national maritime interests anytime, anywhere, every-time. As a professional force, YOURNavy has overcome all challenges at sea with utmost professionalism in the past. I assure the citizens of our great nation that the Indian Navy willcontinue to strive for excellence to anchor our nation’s stability, security, well-being and prosperity, in future as well.


34. On behalf of the Indian Navy, I wish all of you and the people of our country, warm greetings and good wishes on the occasion of Navy Day.


35. Thank You. Jai Hind.


****


----------



## Hindustani78

************

HINDUSTAN SHIPYARD LTD. (HSL)has also completed the work on Medium Refit-cum-Modernisation of INS Sindhukirti, an EKM class submarine which is the most advanced platform ever to be retrofitted with a missile system in the
country.


----------



## Hindustani78

India’s first indigenous Aircraft Carrier ‘INS Vikrant’ which was undocked on completion of structural work at Cochin Shipyard on Friday. PTI Photo 






*A plane on board INS Vikramaditya during the Navy week celebrations in Mumbai...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI: December 03, 2016 00:32 IST
Updated: December 03, 2016 00:44 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...jas-variant/article16751699.ece?homepage=true


The indigenously developed Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) _Tejas_ does not meet requirements, Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba said here on Friday. This effectively means the end of the road for the fighter’s Naval variant as the service is looking at the global market for its needs.

The Naval LCA made its maiden flight in April 2012 and two prototypes are currently undergoing flying as part of the development.

“The present LCA Navy does not meet the carrier capability which is required by the Navy. We will continue to support the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) in their efforts to develop a carrier-based fighter aircraft. At the same time we will seek aircraft elsewhere which can operate on the aircraft carrier,” Admiral Lanba told the media.

The Navy currently operates Russian MiG-29K fighters from the aircraft carrier _INS Vikramaditya _and which will also fly from the first Indigenous Aircraft Carrier (IAC) _Vikrant_ once it enters service.

A second IAC weighing 65,000 tonnes is currently in the design phase and the Navy Chief said that they would soon approach the government for approval. The Navy is looking for an alternative to the Mig-29.

Observing that the current weight of the Naval LCA with the underpowered engine does not allow it to fly from a carrier, Admiral Lanba said, “The Navy needs a carrier-based aircraft in the timeline of the induction of the aircraft carrier.” Navy officials said the twin-engine Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft which the DRDO is planning to build could be considered if it developed a naval variant.

Responding to the increasing Chinese Navy presence in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) and engagement in Pakistan, Admiral Lanba said the Navy has a “fairly good idea on the deployment and movement” of People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy forces in the region.

He said that China has deployed a nuclear attack submarine (SSN) in the IOR which recently did a port call at Karachi harbour. “As far as deployment of PLA Navy ships and submarines are concerned, we keep a close eye and monitor their movements,” the Admiral said.

*‘Leak not critical’*

Commenting on the data leak pertaining to Scorpene submarines, Admiral Lanba said that India and France will set up a joint committee once the Navy gets access to the initial French investigation report. “There is no critical leak. We will sit down and work with the DCNS [French naval contractor] as what needs to be done,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian navy personnel rehearse for Beating the Retreat as part of the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations, at the historical Gateway of India in Mumbai.










Vice Admiral A.R. Karve, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief of the Southern Naval Command, addressing the media on board INS Tir at the Naval Base in Kochi on Friday. Photo: Thulasi Kakkat | Photo Credit: Thulasi Kakkat

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ffected-Navy-Vice-Admiral/article16745825.ece
KOCHI: December 02, 2016 19:32 IST
Updated: December 03, 2016 09:59 IST


Says shortfall will be address in a few years

Shortfall of personnel, both officers and men, has not affected the Navy’s operational efficiency and preparedness.

However, it will be made up for in the next few years by increasing the intake capacity of training institutions, Vice Admiral A.R. Karve, Flag Officer Commanding in Chief of the Southern Naval Command, the force’s training command, has said.

The Navy continued to maintain operational readiness despite the shortfall and measures had been in place to address concerns arising from it, he told the media on board training vessel INS Tir ahead of Navy Day on December 4.

*Many applications*

Asked if there was high attrition among officers in the Navy in the wake of allegations of the Services getting a raw deal in the Seventh Pay Commission, he said the fact was to the contrary and that the force received a deluge of applications in response to employment notices. The figures pertaining to premature retirement kept changing each year but issues relating to the Pay Commission had been taken up at the highest level and were under examination, he said.

With the construction of the purpose-built cadet training vessels at the ABG Shipyard having run aground, afloat training to cadets continued to be provided using old ships part of the First Training Squadron led by INS Tir and comprising naval and coast guard vessels including sail training ships. The matter had been taken up with the naval headquarters, he said. 

The Vice Admiral spoke of the Navy’s efforts since the 1960s to build ships indigenously in a bid to become a builder’s Navy and said the force had covered quite a distance in indigenising, to varying degrees, the ‘float, move and fight’ components of warships made in India. All of the Navy’s 42 future platforms, ships and submarines, were getting ready at Indian shipyards.

Across the channel from the South Jetty where Tir remained berthed, the Cochin Shipyard was building the first indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, directly monitored by the Naval Headquarters and the Ministry of Defence.

The Vice Admiral remarked that the current issues over the timeline of Vikrant’s construction remained ‘very much live and changing by the week,’ declining to make further comments on the same.

He said the command’s plan to upgrade the Naval Ship Repair Yard (Kochi) and construct a dry-dock under it for repair of naval ships remained active.

The command will conduct an operational demonstration at the waterfront facing Rajendra Maidan on December 11 and 12 which will see the participation of the latest stealth destroyer INS Chennai.


----------



## gslv mk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805287089533112321

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
04-December, 2016 17:53 IST
*President of India Extends Greetings to all Members of the Indian Navy on the Occasion of Navy DAY 2016 *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has extended greetings and felicitations to all members of the Indian Navy and their families on the occasion of Navy Day 2016.

In his message, the President has said, “I am happy to learn that Navy Day is being celebrated on 4th December, 2016.

The Indian Navy is a strong, capable and professional force, which has effectively safeguarded our national maritime interests and built bridges of friendship across the oceans. The Indian Navy has also played an important role in rendering aid and humanitarian assistance across the Indian Ocean Region.

Over the past few decades, the Indian Navy has transformed itself into a multi-dimensional and technologically enabled force, capable of meeting any maritime challenge confronted by our nation. I am confident that in the years ahead, the Indian Navy will continue to progress as a potent instrument of our national power.

On the occasion of Navy Day 2016, I extend my greetings and good wishes to all officers, sailors and civilian personnel of the Indian Navy and their families”.

***

AKT/HS

Prime Minister's Office
04-December, 2016 13:30 IST
*PM extends his wishes on Navy Day*


The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has extended his wishes on Navy Day.

" Navy Day greetings to all navy personnel & their families. We cherish the vital role of the navy & salute the bravery of our navy personnel", the Prime Minister said.

***

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval staff along with the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, VSM, ADC and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM, AVSM, VM, ADC paying homage at the Amar Jawan Jyoti India Gate, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2016.






The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval staff along with the Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, VSM, ADC and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha PVSM, AVSM, VM, ADC at the Amar Jawan Jyoti India Gate, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee, the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, the Speaker, Lok Sabha, Smt. Sumitra Mahajan, the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, the Union Minister for Electronics & Information Technology and Law & Justice, Shri Ravi Shankar Prasad, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha and other dignitaries during the 'At Home' reception, organised by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2016.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi during the ‘At Home’ reception, organised by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2016.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi during the ‘At Home’ reception, organised by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2016.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

One of the Vizag Class Destroyers.






Navy just released new video.


----------



## egodoc222

Water Car Engineer said:


> One of the Vizag Class Destroyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy just released new video.


Vizag class destroyers are employing modular construction?


----------



## Rajput battalion

My friend selected in navy marine commando.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Hindustani78

Navy personnel perform during the Navy Day celebrations at Gateway of India in Mumbai.










http://zeenews.india.com/news/india/floral-tributes-to-martyrs-on-navy-day_1955824.html
Visakhapatnam: Floral tributes were paid here to the martyrs on the occasion of Navy Day on Sunday.

The Eastern Naval Command (ENC) observed the day by paying homage to service personnel who made the supreme sacrifice in various actions.

A 50-man Guard of Honour was paraded on the occasion, PTI reported.

The Guard performed the 'Salami Shastra' followed by 'Shok Shastra' and the Commander-in-Chief placed the floral wreath, it added.


First Published: Monday, December 5, 2016 - 00:18


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ascertained/story-JB3MTUm8YAQK1NsuiblatJ.html
Updated: Dec 05, 2016 18:50 IST

Two sailors were killed and 14 others were being treated for minor injuries after an Indian Navy warship tipped over at the Naval dockyard in Mumbai on Monday, defence officials said.

INS Betwa, a Brahmaputra-class guided missile warship (F-39), slipped on the dock blocks during a refit at about 1.50 pm. Officials said the extent of damage was being assessed by the navy officials.

Captain DK Sharma, the Indian Navy spokesperson, said search operation were underway for the missing sailors.

An inquiry will be launched to ascertain what caused the vessel to slip, while the extent of damage is being assessed.

Sharma said the 3850-tonne ship, measuring 126 metres in length, tipped over while it was being undocked, and the mast of the ship hit the dockyard ground.

In the past, INS Betwa had run aground in January 2014 and collided with an unidentified object which led to a crack in its sonar system, and had also seen saltwater ingress into sensitive equipment.

Named after the river Betwa, the frigate has been in service for over a decade. It was indigenously designed and built with the capability to operate at extended ranges, with speeds up to 30 knots. It’s weapons systems include state-of-the-art sensor suites, long range surface-to-surface missiles and anti-missile defence systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-December, 2016 12:21 IST
*INS Sumitra Visits Darwin, Australia *

In pursuit of India’s ‘Act East’ policy and outreach to friendly countries, the Indian Navy’s Offshore Patrol Vessel Sumitra, has reached Darwin, Australia today (06 Dec 16). The ship on a three day visit from 06-09 Dec 16, is on her return passage to India after participating in the Royal New Zealand Navy International Naval Review 2016. The ship had earlier visited Sydney from 04-07 Nov 16.

The visit to Australia is aimed at strengthening bilateral ties and enhancing maritime security cooperation between the two countries. During the stay in harbour, various activities are planned towards enhancing cooperation and mutual understanding between the two navies such as professional interactions with RAN and discussions towards further enhancing inter-operability. In addition, calls on senior Government and military authorities, sporting and cultural interactions and sharing of best practices would also be undertaken. On departure, the ship would also undertake a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with RAN ships.

Sumitra, is the fourth of the Saryu class ships, based on an indigenous design and constructed by M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd, India. Since commissioning in 2014, the ship has been deployed for multiple operational tasks, the most notable being ‘Operation Rahat’, which entailed the evacuation of personnel of various nationalities from war-torn Yemen in 2015. The ship has a range of 6,500 nautical miles and is capable of embarking one Dhruv/ Chetak helicopter. The ship is commanded by Cdr KP Shreeshan.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-Andamans-Havelock-Island/article16771771.ece
* Navy sends ships to rescue tourists from Andaman's Havelock Island *
 
New Delhi December 07, 2016 11:19 IST
Updated: December 08, 2016 02:54 IST 







Navy’s Fast Attack Craft INS Bangaram, which is among the four ships deployed to rescue starnded tourists from Andaman’s Havelock Island. File photo: Special Arrangement 

* Navy ships Bitra, Bangaram, Kumbhir and Landing Craft Utility (LCU) 38 were deployed for evacuation. *
Nearly 1,500 tourists remained stranded at Neil and Havelock, two famous tourist destinations of the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, after Navy ships failed to dock because of heavy swells formed due to the depression over southeast Bay of Bengal on Wednesday.

Early in the morning, the Andaman Nicobar Tri-Service Command sent _INS Bitra_, _INS Bangaram_, _INS Kumbhir_ and LCU 38 to evacuate the tourists in the two islands some 40 kilometres east of Port Blair. An LCU is a ‘landing craft unit’ that can land on the beach to make evacuation easier. This rescue followed a request from the civilian administration to bring back nearly 800 tourists visiting Havelock Island.

*Heavy swells*
Subsequent reports said there are around 1,100 tourists at Havelock and 450 tourists at Neil Island, mostly from West Bengal and Gujarat, and Delhi, Bengaluru and Mumbai. According to West Bengal’s Tourism Minister Gautam Deb, about 600 stranded tourists are from West Bengal. As of 6 p.m., the ships were unable to berth at Havelock jetty because of heavy swells in the sea. Swells are big waves formed due to prolonged wind action.

The Navy ships, however, continue to remain anchored near Havelock Island, waiting for the weather to allow docking. Neil Island has a jetty facing the open sea.

Meanwhile, the meteorological department predicted that the depression situated 260 km west-northwest of Car Nicobar and 310 km south-southwest of Port Blair will intensify into a deep depression over the next 24 hours and then into a cyclonic storm in the subsequent 24 hours.

Sources in the local administration say there is concern that the depression has been practically stationary over the past six hours, instead of moving in the northwest direction as had been expected, which means the islands may have to brace for prolonged rough weather.

“The problem is that the system is virtually static and not moving, because of which the bad weather and rough sea state continue to remain localised. Had the system moved away, it would have carried the bad weather along with it, away from Havelock,” an official said.

*Rain warning*
The local administration has issued a heavy rainfall warning. According to the Andamans’ disaster control room, wind speed will be 40-50 kmph, gusting to 60 kmph the next 48 hours.

“Currently, there is heavy downpour since Tuesday. Lieutenant Governor Jagdish Mukhi held a high-level meeting with the local administration and took stock of the situation and relief work,” protocol officer of the Andaman Islands A.K. Roy told journalists.

“The situation is very severe here. God knows when we will be able to return home,” said Dipak Biswas, a tourist from Kolkata stranded at Neil Island.

The tourists also face “acute cash shortage”. _The Hindu_ was told on the phone that there are only three ATMs in Havelock and they have been out of cash for more than a week.

“One of the ATMs received some money occasionally. The rest are without any money and there is a massive queue,” said Bipul Raha, a resident of Havelock. He also said that the cash shortage has been going on since the last two to three weeks. There are only two banks on the island.

“Not only are we stranded here but we also cannot withdraw adequate cash from the ATMs and banks because of the cash shortage after demonetisation,” said Satyabrata Banerjee, who is stranded at Havelock.

*Holiday declared*
The administration has declared a holiday for schools and colleges of Andaman and Nicobar Islands for the second day on Thursday. However, parents were furious that by the time the administration had declared a holiday on Wednesday, most students had reached their schools and colleges.

_(With additional inputs from Kolkata bureau)






_


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 20:36 IST
*Rescue Ops by IAF Helicopters at Havelock and Neil Islands *

Heavy overnight rains in the Andaman & Nicobar Islands have disrupted normal life in the islands developing into flood-like situation in north and middle Andamans. Located about 40 km from state capital Port Blair, Havelock and Neil islands are the most popular tourist attractions of Andamans, and the worst affected. Nearly 450 tourist at Havelock islands and 500 at Neil islands had been stranded in the islands.

The Indian Air Force launched an evacuation operation for rescue of tourists stranded at Havelock and Neil Islands in Andamans since morning today. Three Helicopters (MI-17 V5) of Indian Air Force were pressed into service for the rescue operation. Total 14 sorties carried out, 11 sorties from Havelock carrying 230 passengers and 03 sorties from Neil island carrying 65 passengers. A total of 295 tourists have been rescued by Indian Air Force until now. The breakdown of rescued passenger’s data is appended below:

Total Passengers-295

Ladies-130

Children-24

Foreigners-12

*****

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:37 IST

The total held strength of defence personnel vis-à-vis the total number of female officers (excluding medical and dental branch) is as under:

Navy
Total officers (as on 6.12.2016) - 9356
Sailors (as on 6.12.2016) - 57031
Women officers (as on 6.12.2016) - 453


----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...-tourists-evacuated-from-andaman-islands.html
Updated *Dec 10, 2016, 11:14 am IST
Lt Governor of the Islands Jagdish Mukhi said there was no untoward incident and no loss of life or property due to the weather conditions.




The cyclonic storm 'Vardah', which was lying 250 km west- northwest of Port Blair, was very likely to intensify into a severe cyclone, according to the MeT department. (Photo: ANI/Twitter)
*Port Blair:* A fleet of seven ships and six helicopters evacuated all 2,376 tourists, including several foreign nationals, stranded in two islands of the Andamans due to cyclonic weather since December 5, officials said on Friday.

As the weather cleared in the morning, Navy, Coast Guard, Air Force and Union Territory (UT) administration started a joint evacuation drive and brought back all stranded tourists to Port Blair from Havelock and Neil islands of the Andaman and Nicobar archipelago.

"Altogether 2,376 tourists were evacuated from the two islands and brought to Port Blair. All are safe and are taken care of," an official of the UT disaster department said.

He said three Mi 17V-5 military transport helicopters from the Air Force and three Pawan Hans helicopters of the Union Territory administration, besides seven ships from the Navy and administration have been regularly plying between the islands for the evacuation process.

Located about 40 km from here, Havelock and Neil are the most popular tourist attractions in the Andamans where tourists were stranded since Monday due to torrential rains, choppy seas and heavy winds as neither aircrafts nor ships could operate due to the inclement weather.

The cyclonic storm 'Vardah', which was lying 250 km west- northwest of Port Blair, was very likely to intensify into a severe cyclone, according to the MeT department.

Lt Governor of the Islands Jagdish Mukhi said there was no untoward incident and no loss of life or property due to the weather conditions.

"We are sending all tourists back home from Port Blair according to their flight timings. We have also made arrangements for their stay here," an official said.

Among those rescued included 12 foreigners. They included two Germans, four Spanish and one Israeli.

The IAF in a statement said three MI-17V5 were pressed into service for the rescue operation.

Total 14 sorties carried out, 11 sorties from Havelock carrying 230 passengers and 3 sorties from Neil island carrying 65 passengers, it said.


----------



## RPK




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 15:58 IST
*LAUNCH of Eighth LCU - GRSE YARD 2099 *

The launch of last ship of LCU MK IV project, an amphibious ship, today, at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd, Kolkata, marks yet another significant milestone in the annals of the Indigenous Warship design and construction programme of India.

The chief guest for the occasion was Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy, Hon’ble Union Minister of State Skill Development and Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge), Government of India. Rear Admiral AK Verma (Retired), Chairman and Managing Director GRSE and various other dignitaries were also present on the occasion.

The Chairman and Managing Director, GRSE Ltd, commenced the proceedings with a formal welcome, which was followed by an address by the Chief Guest.

In accordance with traditions, invocation from the Atharva Veda was rendered and the ship was named ‘LCU-L58’. Thereafter, the ship was launched by Smt Neelam Pratap Singh Rudy and the vessel made its first contact with water.

LCU-L58 is the last vessel in the series of eight Landing Craft Utility Ships being designed and built by M/s GRSE for the Indian Navy. The ship displacing 830 Tons, can be deployed for multirole activities like beaching operations for landing troops ashore, humanitarian aid and disaster relief operations and evacuation of personnel from distant islands.

The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge) and Parliamentary Affairs, Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy addressing at the launch of the Landing Craft Utility Class Ship L-58, built by the Defence PSU - Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd. (GRSE), in Kolkata on December 16, 2016.





People cheer during launch of new landing craft utility class ship (L 58) at Gardenreach Ship Builders & Enterprises Limited in Kolkata. 





The Landing Craft Utility Class Ship L-58, built by Defence PSU - Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd. (GRSE), being launched in Kolkata on December 16, 2016.







******

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:59 IST
*Indigenously Developed Sonars *

The Government has formally inducted four types of indigenously developed SONARS that will boost its underwater surveillance capability recently. Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed many systems for Indian Navy. Some of the major systems are Heavy Weight Torpedo (Varunastra), Advanced Torpedo Defence System (Mareech), Multi Influence Ground Mines, etc. Recently, on 18th November 2016, Kochi based Naval Physical Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) of DRDO, has handed over the following four naval systems to Indian Navy:-


· Abhay (Compact Hull-Mounted Sonar for Small Ships & Shallow Water Crafts):  Induction of Abhay (by replacing the vintage Russian sonar) enables indigenous sonar system to be installed on small ships, thereby enhancing the ASW surveillance capability of the fleet to smaller vessel, like Shallows Water Crafts, Light Frigates & Patrol Vessels, which was hitherto limited to frigates and destroyers.


· HUMSA-UG (Upgrade for the Hull-Mounted Sonar Array (HUMSA) Series of Sonar Systems for Ships): It enables smooth upgrade of the capabilities of the indigenously-developed legacy Sonar System HUMSA, by drastically minimizing the existing hardware and addressing technology obsolescence issues, which is currently operational on-board on 18 ships.


· NACS (Near-field Acoustic Characterization System (NACS) for Ship Sonars): It provides a simple and operationally efficient means to determine the frequency-dependent 3-D transmission and reception characteristics of the hull-mounted sonar aiding in the optimum performance and maintenance of the sonar.


· AIDSS (Advanced Indigenous Distress Sonar System (AIDSS) for Submarines): It is used to signal that a submarine is in distress and thereby enable quick rescue and salvage. It is a life-saving alarm system designed to transmit sonar signals of pre-designated frequency and pulse shape in an emergency situation, so as to attract the attention of Rescue Vessel in the vicinity.


The extent to which capability of the Indian Navy will get a boost with the induction of these systems are:


Three systems of Abhay are slated for installation on the Abhay Class of Ships. 7 systems of HUMSA-UG are proposed for installation on the Teg Class G- Class and R-Class ships. 4 systems of NACS are proposed for the Kolkata Class of Ships. 9 systems of AIDSS are planned for the Sindhu Class Submarines (EKM Submarines). Induction of these Systems will increase the underwater surveillance capability of Indian Naval ships. All these Systems are to be productionised in India.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri C Mahendran in Lok Sabha today.

*********

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:37 IST
*Naval Accidents *

INS Betwa, a frigate, met with an accident on 5th December, 2016. During undocking, the ship tipped over to her Port side and is presently resting on the dock floor. The extent of damage has not yet been ascertained and would be determined after up-righting the ship. No other incident of this kind has occurred in the last three years.

A Board of Inquiry has been set up to investigate the incident. To protect its assets, the Indian Navy Safety Organisation was set up in October 2012. At the apex level, the organization comprises Safety Class Authorities (SCAs) who are responsible for analysing incidents and accidents, reviewing safety regulations and procedures, issuing policy directives and conducting safety assessment during the Operational Readiness Assessment.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Venkatesh Babu TG in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:47 IST
*Defence Shipyards *

Defence Shipyards have capability of manufacturing frontline warships like destroyers, frigates, corvettes including auxiliaries like fleet tankers, fast attacks crafts, landing craft utilities, mine counter measure vessels, offshore patrol vessels, etc. Cochin Shipyard Limited, under administrative control of Ministry of Shipping is building the Aircraft carrier for Indian Navy. Government has taken several initiatives to modernize these shipyards. The details of some of the initiatives are as under:-


*Mazagaon Dock Limited (MDL):* MDL has successfully completed Mazdock Modernisation Program (MMP), which included creation of facilities like New Wet Basin, Module Workshop, heavy duty Goliath Crane, Cradle Assembly Shop etc. In addition new Submarine Assembly Workshop has been developed as a second line for Submarine in 2014-15 and 2015-16, Rs.75.80 Crore and Rs. 38.99 Crore respectively were allocated for this purpose. Rs. 9.84 crore has been spent upto 30.11.2016 in 2016-17.


*Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited (GRSE):* GRSE modernization project was completed in 2013 at a total cost of Rs. 606 Crore. The important facilities created under this modernization phase include Dry Dock (10000 Ton capacity), inclined Berth (4500 ton capacity), Module Hall, 250 Ton Goliath Crane, Electrical Substation, Paint Cell etc.


*Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL):* GSL has undertaken infrastructure modernization programme at an outlay of around Rs. 1300 Crore. It has four phases. Phase 1, 2 & 3A have since been completed. Work for balance phases (phase 3B & 4) is in progress. Rs. 212 Crore was provided for the above modernization in 2014-15 and 2015-16.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri K.N Ramachandran in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre releasing the ‘Land Survey Report’ of a Military Station, at the celebration of 91st Defence Estates Day, in New Delhi on December 16, 2016. The Director General Defence Estates, Shri Jojneswar Sharma, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre presenting the Raksha Mantri’s Award for the category of ‘Innovative Measures and Projects for Public Good’ to the Chief Executive Officer, Cantonment Board, Secunderabad, Ms. Sujata Gupta at the celebration of 91st Defence Estates Day, in New Delhi on December 16, 2016. The Director General Defence Estates, Shri Jojneswar Sharma, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre presenting the Raksha Mantri’s Award for the category of ‘Innovative Measures and Projects for Public Good’ to the Chief Executive Officer, Cantonment Board, Delhi, Shri B. Reddy Sankar Babu, at the celebration of 91st Defence Estates Day, in New Delhi on December 16, 2016. The Director General Defence Estates, Shri Jojneswar Sharma, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing at the celebration of 91st Defence Estates Day, in New Delhi on December 16, 2016.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811129932008931328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811057809118793728


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811057809118793728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811059503718240256
http://www.indiastrategic.in/2016/12/15/navy-wants-sikorsky-s-70b-soon/

*The Indian Navy is looking forward to conclude a contract for Sikorsky S-70B as soon as possible, according to Admiral Sunil Lanba. The Navy Chief told India Strategic in an interview that the Government was looking for one more extension for holding the price from the company, now acquired by Lockheed Martin, and that an agreement for 16 helicopters with 8 options should be finalised soon. *

Asked if the Navy was considering any other machine, including from Lockheed Martin, he said “there is no need to change the specifications” and the avionics and equipment onboard the S-70B multi role helicopter “are state-of-the-art.”

According to the manufacturer, the S-70B can deliver unparalleled performance in support of a wide variety of missions as it is equipped with an integrated glass cockpit, and advanced systems designed around a rugged airframe, to support dynamic operational demands of a navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
22-December, 2016 15:59 IST
*Ministry of Shipping: Year-end Review Setting the Stage for Growth*

vi. Cochin Shipyard Limited

(a) Development of New Dry-dock

*A new large dry dock is considered essential for future growth of Cochin Shipyard (CSL). This dry dock will enable CSL to construct LNG ships, Large Naval vessels like the proposed second Indigenous Aircraft Carrier, Merchant vessels, like Cape size vessels, etc. The dry dock will also cater to repairs and upgradation of jack-up rigs, semi submersibles, etc. The estimated cost of the proposed new High Density dry dock is Rs. 1799 Crores (920 Crs for Civil + 879 Crs for machinery, electrical & consultancy). The proposal has been approved by CCEA on 20th July, 2016.*

Ministry of Environment & Forest has given environment clearance to the project on 9th November, 2016 with a major pre condition of NBWL Clearance. Clearance from Ministry of Defence has also been requested.

(b) Proposed International Ship Repair Facility

The project was awarded to CSL on nomination basis by Cochin Port Trust. The contract was signed with CoPT on 24thDecember, 2012 and Lease deed on 12thApril, 2013.

CSL had taken over 8.12 ha of land & 15 ha of water area for a lease period of 30 years along with 231 employees of CoPT. CSL intends to setup ship lift of 130 m x 25 m with a capacity to dock the vessels up to 6000T at a draft of 4.5m. The facility will have the transfer system, 6 workstations, a float repair berths and allied facilities. The total cost of Project is estimated to Rs. 970 Crores. Repairs of around 84 vessels per year are envisaged in the upcoming facility. CSL has already commenced the Ship repair activities in the small existing dry dock.

The approval of Public Investment Board (PIB) have been conveyed on 19thMay, 2016. EAC deliberations (3rd) in MoEF&CC have been completed on 24th November, 2016. The Consent to execute by Factories & Boilers Department, Kerala is in its final approval stage. Consent to establish has been issued by KSPCB for this project. As per the contractual obligation with CoPT, ISRF project is to be completed within 60 months from the date of obtaining environmental clearance.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ercise-off-Kakinada-coast/article16920513.ece

Ground troops being landed ashore by a Landing Craft Assault during the Jal Prahar amphibious exercise being conducted by the Eastern Naval Command off Kakinada coast on Wednesday. 


VISAKHAPATNAM: With the aim of fostering joint training and validating Standard Operating Procedures for amphibious operations, the Eastern Naval Command commenced an amphibious exercise 'Jal Prahar' off Kakinada coast on Wednesday.

Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet along with Brigade Commanders of 108 Mountain Brigade and 91 Infantry Brigade are overseeing the exercise.

The three-day exercise includes participation of Navy ships, landing platform dock Jalashwa and landing ship tanker Gharial from ENC, and INS Cheetah (LST) from the Andaman and Nicobar Command (ANC), according to an officail release.

Ships of the Eastern Fleet are operating in close vicinity of the amphibious ships in support of the operation. Army component includes participation of one company of troops each from Southern Army Command and ANC. In addition to ground troops, mechanized vehicles and troop carriers are also participating in the exercise. Aircraft from Naval Air Stations Dega and Rajali are also part of the exercise by providing air cover during the operation.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-December, 2016 16:15 IST
Indian NAVAL SAILING VESSEL MHADEI Arrives at CAPE TOWN 



The Indian Navy’s ocean-going sail boat Mhadei with an all-women crew, entered Cape Town Harbour today after a grueling voyage which started from Goa in early November 2016. The boat shall be participating in the “Cape to Rio 2017” race held by the Royal Cape Yacht Club (RCYC), Cape Town.



The six lady officers’ onboard Mhadei skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi have been handpicked by the Indian Navy and groomed for this challenge. They are being trained in the various aspects of Ocean Sailing at the newly set up Ocean Sailing Node at Goa headed by Capt Atool Sinha, an Asian Games Silver medalist who will also skipper the boat from Cape Town to Rio at the Cape to Rio Race 2017.



Having steadily increased their sea legs this year, these women have completed a 2000 nautical miles voyage from Visakhapatnam to Goa in India in February 16 before doing their first ocean crossing of 4000 nm from Goa to Mauritius and back in July 16. The current voyage from Goa to Cape Town conducted for 45 days and 5000 nm through heavy weather have been their longest leg as yet and an important milestone in their circumnavigation aspirations. 



The crew comprising Lieutenants Swathi, Aishwarya, Pratibha, Vijaya and Payal respectively, in addition to the Skipper Vartika are from diverse backgrounds and they are Naval Architects, Air Traffic Controllers and Education Officers by profession. The passion of Ocean Sailing unites them all. Their grit, determination and courage is an inspiration to all Indians and is a testimony to the women empowerment in modern India. This crew is set to attempt the first Indian all women circumnavigation of the globe in 2017.



Mhadei, a Bermudian Sloop, has been the crucible of India Navy’s ocean sailing aspirations including circumnavigation. Circumnavigation is a unique feat in Ocean Sailing wherein a boat sails atleast 21,600 nautical miles crossing the equator, every meridian and finishes in the same port as it starts. Onboard Madhei, in 2010, Commander Dilip Donde became the first Indian to solo circumnavigate the globe. Three years later, in 2013, another naval Officer Lieutenant Commander Abhilash Tomy improved this feat to become the first Indian to do non-stop solo circumnavigation of the globe – again onboard Mhadei. Now, India Navy aspires to attempt the circumnavigation of the globe with the first Indian all women crew in 2017.



The boat, custom built in Goa, derives her name from a deity revered by sea farers. Since her commissioning in 2009, Mhadei has logged over 105,000 nautical miles of Ocean Sailing, most of which has been through the remotest parts of the planet. She has crossed the Equator Thirteen times, Prime Meridian Six times and the International Date Line twice.



From Cape Town, the boat leaves for Cape to Rio Race on 1st of January.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india/ins-sahyadri-affiliated-to-indian-armys-poona-horse_1961348.html
IANS | Last Updated: Saturday, December 24, 2016 - 15:20
Visakhapatnam: The INS Sahyadri stealth frigate and the Indian Army`s Poona Horse cavalry regiment were affiliated at a ceremony here on Saturday, an official said.


Lt Gen RV Kanitkar, Colonel of the Poona Horse Regiment, and Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Eastern Naval Command, attended the ceremony at the naval dockyard.

The ceremony commenced with the inspection of the combined Army-Navy ceremonial guard. 

After a welcome address by Captain Anil Jaggi, Commanding Officer of INS Sahyadri, the ship was formally affiliated to the armoured regiment with the reading, signing and exchange of the Affiliation Charter by Vice Admiral Bisht and Lt Gen Kanitkar. 

Both officers emphasised the importance of achieving the aims listed in the charter of affiliation. 

The ceremony was followed by an exchange of mementos and introduction of officers and men of the two units to the Commander-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command and the Colonel of the Regiment," an official release said.

The affiliation between naval ships and Army regiments was instituted in 1990 to foster a spirit of cooperation and understanding between various units of the two armed forces. 

It is a symbol of inter-services camaraderie and co-operation for joint operations and interdependence in modern warfare.

INS Sahyadri is one of the latest platforms of the Visakhapatnam-based Eastern Naval Command. Poona Horse is a regiment of the Armoured Corps.


First Published: Saturday, December 24, 2016 - 15:20


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-December, 2016 17:27 IST
*Admiral Sunil Lanba Receives Baton of Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee; to assume Charge from Afternoon of 31 December 2016 *

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba received the Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) baton from the outgoing Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha at a ceremony in South Block, New Delhi today. He would however be assuming charge as Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee with effect from afternoon of 31 December 2016.


The Chief of Army Staff Gen Dalbir Singh, who also retires from service on 31 December 2016 and Principal Staff Officers of all three Services and HQ Integrated Defence Staff were present on the occasion.


Admiral Lanba assumed command of the Indian Navy on 31 May 2016. He is a Navigation and Direction specialist and has served onboard numerous ships in both the Eastern and Western Fleets. He is an alumnus of National Defence Academy (NDA), Defence Services Staff College (DSSC), Wellington, College of Defence Management (CDM) and Royal College of Defence Studies, London.


During his versatile and distinguished career, he has commanded Frigates, Destroyers and was the Executive Officer of the aircraft carrier, Viraat. He has held many coveted appointments such as Fleet Operations Officer of the Western Fleet, Chief of Staff Southern Naval Command, Chief of Staff Eastern Naval Command and Flag Officer Commanding–in–Chief of the Southern and the Western Naval Commands. Admiral Lanba also has had instructional tenures at NDA, CDM and National Defence College. As Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Lanba strived towards integration and jointness. In recognition of his dedication towards service, Admiral Lanba has been awarded the ParamVishishtSeva Medal and the AtiVishishitSeva Medal by the President.


Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, the outgoing Chairman,COSC had taken over as Chairman COSC on 01 August 2014. Under his stewardship as Chairman COSC, the Services received a vital boost in jointmanship. During his tenure the Defence Communication Network got operationalised and training standards of the Tri Service Institutes such as NDA, DSSC and CDM were enhanced. The much awaited National War Museum got approval from the government. He was instrumental in enhancing the role of military diplomacy with friendly foreign countries. Various Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief Operations during crisis situations both within and outside India such as J&K floods, Chennai floods, evacuation of Indian and foreign nationals from Yemen and Nepal Earthquake were successfully conducted. He also played a pivotal role in formulation of DPP–16 thereby streamlining and fast tracking Defence Procurement which has so far been plagued by laborious procedures and long delays.



*NW/NAo/Nampi/RAJ

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba receiving the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) baton from outgoing Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha at a ceremony, in New Delhi on December 29, 2016. The Chief of Army Staff, General Dalbir Singh and the Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), Lt. Gen. Satish Dua are also seen.



*

The Minister of State for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Chemicals & Fertilizers, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya meeting the officials of the Cochin Shipyard Ltd., in Kerala on December 29, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/100-...-says-kolkata-based-manufacturer_1963082.html
Kolkata: Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited (GRSE) will deliver 100 warships to the Navy in February-March 2017 and become the first shipbuilding yard of the country to do so, a top official said today.


"Next year in February-March, we will deliver our 100 warships. This is a rare distinction for a shipbuilding yard as we will be the first shipbuilding yard of the country which has manufactured 100 warships, apart from 700 vessels," GRSE's CMD Rear Admiral (retd) A K Verma told reporters here a day before his retirement.

On plans of building a submarine manufacturing plant at Raichak, Verma said, "The plan is still there but I feel we need a larger area closer to the sea."

GRSE has delivered 15 warships and launched 18 such vessels over the last five years.

"After the modernisation, the installed capacity of the shipyard was enhanced to undertake concurrent construction of 14 ships. The shipyard has already made a beginning in this regard by adopting modular construction on LCU project and will soon implement the same on prestigious Advanced Stealth Project P-17A for Indian Navy," he said

"We have now an order book of Rs 30,000 crore, which is an achievement in itself," Verma said.

GRSE created history in 2014 when it delivered the first warship built in India for export -- the CGS Barracuda to Mauritius.

INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt, the first two anti-submarine warfare corvettes built by GRSE, with 90 per cent indigenous content, were delivered to the Indian Navy in July 2014 and November 2015 respectively.

GRSE is the premier warship building company in India, under the administrative control of Ministry of Defence.


First Published: Friday, December 30, 2016 - 22:55

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/andhra-pradesh/HSL-delivers-tug/article16961029.ece
VISAKHAPATNAM: December 30, 2016 01:00 IST
Updated: December 30, 2016 01:00 IST

Jyeshta, a 50-tonne tug designed and built at Hindustan Shipyard here for the Kandla port, was flagged off by CMD of the shipyard Rear Admiral (retd.) L.V. Sarat Babu here on Thursday on its voyage to the Gujarat port where it would be commissioned later.

The first of the 50-tonne Bollard pull tug, Jyeshta, was sent to Kandla after it has successfully completed its sea trials. It is capable of developing a 50-tonne pull force and can cruise at a speed of 12 knots, according to a press release. The tug in its maiden voyage will undertake a non-stop 2200 nautical mile run.

Directors, officers and employees of HSL bid farewell to the tug at the jetty.

This is the 179th vessel built by HSL since its inception and fifth vessel being delivered in this calendar year. The second of the 50-tonne Bollard pull tug Krittika will be delivered at Kandla Port Trust shortly. 

***************
VISAKHAPATNAM: November 08, 2016 00:00 IST
Updated: December 02, 2016 14:15 IST




Third 25-tonne bollard pull tug built for Navy, which was flagged off at Hindustan Shipyard Limited in Visakhapatnam.— Photo: By Arrangement 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...gs-off-tug-built-for-Navy/article16440039.ece

The tug will be commissioned at Port Blair in Andaman & Nicobar Islands. This is the 178th vessel built by HSL since its inception. The tug named as ‘Buland’ is capable of developing 25 tonne pull force and can cruise at 12 knots.

The first two in the series of three tugs were built in record time of 10 months from the date of laying the keel and were handed over to the Navy in January to meet the requirements of International Fleet Review 2016.

HSL Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral (retired) L.V. Sarat Babu stated that the shipyard was planning to deliver two more 50 tonne bollard pull tugs to Kandla Port Trust by month-end. This will enable achieving yet another record of delivering six ships in a single calendar year.

**************
(This article was published on August 10, 2012)
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...ard-pull-tug-to-vizag-port/article3750548.ece




Bollard pull tug, Col. H. Cartwright Reid, built by Hindustan Shipyard Ltd seen in Visakhapatnam on Friday. Special Arrangement

Visakhapatnam, Aug 10: 
The Hindusthan Shipyard Ltd delivered a 50-tonne bollard pull tug to the Visakhapatnam port trust here on Friday in the presence of Vizag port chairman Ajeya Kallam, according to a press release.

Col. H. Cartwright Reid was the sixth tug delivered by Hindusthan Shipyard to the Vizag port , enabling the latter to handle more vessels. Hindusthan Shipyard has so far delivered 168 vessels of various types.

The tug has a steerable rudder propulsion system for better navigation. It is 33.50 metres in length, 10.80 metres in breadth and 3.90 metres in depth. It has a speed of 11 knots and complement of 14. It has been built to Indian Register of Shipping classification, according to the release.

The function was attended by the CMD and senior officials of Hindusthan Shipyard.


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016

*04.05.2016*

*72. Leasing of 73 Sqm. of defence land at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai to M/s. BEST*


The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, has approved the proposal for leasing of 73 sq. mtr. of defence land at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai to M/s. Brihanmumbai Electric Supply and Transport Undertaking (BEST) at a nominal rent of Rs.1/- per annum. The lease of the land will be initially for a period of 30 years and renewable for another two terms of 30 years each

*21.09.2016 

Cabinet approves provision of submarine optical fibre cable connectivity between mainland (Chennai) and Andaman & Nicobar Islands Cabinet gives ex-post facto approval to enhancement of Pension for Freedom Fighters *

*23.11.2016*

*Cabinet approves re-routing of State Highway passing through Naval Land at Kakinada *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for diversion of State Highway-149 passing through Naval Land at Kakinada.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...emy-to-have-new-Principal/article16971288.ece

KANNUR: January 01, 2017 00:10 IST
Updated: January 01, 2017 00:10 IST






* Rear Admiral Amit Vikram to assume charge *
Rear Admiral Amit Vikram will assume charge as Principal of the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala here on January 1.

The INA, in a press release here on Saturday, said prior to the current posting, Rear Admiral Vikram was serving as Command Education and Welfare Officer at the Eastern Naval Command.

He is an alumnus of the Defence Services Staff College in Wellington in the Nilgiris, the Naval War College in Goa, and the Jamnalal Bajaj Institute of Management Studies, Mumbai. A specialist in anti-submarine warfare, he has over 32 years of rich and varied experience in the Navy. — Special Correspondent


----------



## RISING SUN

Navy plans 22 subs in 6 years
Aimed at countering a growing Chinese submarine fleet, India is reviewing its submarine action plan with an immediate target of having 22 underwater vessels by 2021-22. The Navy is also looking at a new fighter jet for its aircraft carriers. It has found the naval version of the light combat aircraft (LCA) — presently being inducted by the IAF — “not powerful enough” to takeoff from the short runaway of the aircraft carriers.
Indian Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba, addressing a press conference in New Delhi today, said: “We would sort out the void of submarines by 2021-22 when the fleet will have 22 vessels.” “We are studying the long-term maritime capability plan and this review shall include submarines,” Admiral Lanba said. The present plan to make 24 submarines by 2030 has not been enough as the first sub under the plan — the Kalvari — is slated to be commissioned early next year. India currently has 14 submarines: nine Kilo-class (EKMs), four German-designed HDWs (SSKs) and one Akula class nuclear-powered submarine (SSN) on a 10-year lease from Russia (since 2012). In comparison, China is rapidly expanding its submarine fleet. The US Department of Defence, in its annual report to the US Congress, spells out the rise of China’s submarine fleet. The report, “Military and security developments involving the People’s Republic of China 2016”, says: “The People’s Liberation Army Navy places a high priority on the modernisation of its submarine force and presently possesses 61 vessels. By 2020, this force will likely grow to between 69 and 78 submarines.” On the LCA Tejas, the Admiral said: “It is not yet up to the mark”, and the Navy is looking for a temporary replacement jet to launch off the carriers. The Navy will continue to back the DRDO on Tejas’ development. “The naval version of the LCA is heavier. When fully loaded, it does not have the required engine thrust,” the Navy Chief said. The available runaway on aircraft carriers is 250-275 m. At the moment, MiG-29K would operate from INS Vikrant, but another fighter jet would be required within the next five years.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/nation/navy-plans-22-subs-in-6-years/331689.html


----------



## RISING SUN

INS Kalveri is going to be inducted in navy now.


----------



## RISING SUN

Next SSK to be launched for sea trials shortly here in Mumbai. Submarine wing has got its speed now both in nuclear and diesel Electric boats.

INS Kandheri in last leg of readiness before trials. Floating in January itself. Delayed because of betwa tilting incident. Kalveri might be inducted in full service within next three months.

http://www.asianage.com/metros/mumb...-induct-more-submarines-warships-in-2017.html

22 submarine in next 5-6 six years is damn good. If maintained then it might jump to 30 by 2028-30.

There is some rumor on AIP installation in all new boats.


----------



## RISING SUN

First coastal radar phase gets completed and inducted in West Bengal.
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/fir...ional-in-west-bengal/articleshow/56263874.cms
5,00,000 lines of codes were written to create its software. This is 46th radar of this first phase of securing the shore project. ROS also comes online in Haldia at the same time bringing synergy in efforts. Phase 2 will be completed in next three years with 38 additional upgraded RADARs. First phase took total 8 years once it was started after Mumbai carnage by terrorists from Pakistan. Four mobile RADARs for backup minimum if any radar goes down due to attacks or Maintenance. Powerful enough to have interception without any trouble. It can zoom in on people on decks of small ships out to 25 nautical miles. Powered by solar or natural hydrologic source. It will have dedicated transmission lines from main lines to avoid intercept and securing the internal transmission.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being presented a memento by the Commandant, CDM, Rear Admiral Dushyant Singh Chouhan, at the inauguration of the Annual Seminar on “Leveraging Defence Expenditure as a tool for Nation building”, at College of Defence Management, in Secunderabad on January 05, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

*A spokesperson said that there was a minor fire on-board INS Pralaya, a missile vessel which is undergoing refit at naval dockyard in Mumbai. (Vijayanand Gupta / Hindustan Times) *

Updated: Jan 10, 2017 22:45 IST
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-in-mumbai/story-9pJTzsaHITr3yeNofKu8KJ.html

A “minor” fire broke out aboard a navy warship on Tuesday but no one was injured, a defence spokesperson said.

“There was a minor fire on Tuesday on-board INS Pralaya, a missile vessel which is undergoing refit at naval dockyard in Mumbai,” the spokesperson said.

“The fire was reported in the gyro compartment and was subsequently brought under control with the assistance of Dockyard fire brigade,” he said.

“There were no injuries to any personnel,” the spokesperson added.

Last month, two sailors were killed and 14 others injured when INS Betwa tipped over during undocking at the Naval Dockyard in Mumbai.

The INS Betwa, a 3800-tonne Brahmaputra class frigate was being undocked at the naval dockyard on December 5 when it slipped off the dock blocks and keeled over in the dry dock.

* tags *


----------



## Bilal9

12 JANUARY 2017
*Second Scorpene Class Submarine Khanderi Launched*

MUMBAI




Khanderi, the second Scorpene class submarine that has superior stealth and the ability to launch a crippling attack with torpedoes as well as tube-launched anti-ship missiles whilst underwater or on surface, was today launched at the Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited (MDL) here.

Union Minister of State for Defence Subhash Bhamre presided over the function to initiate the launch of Khanderi (Yard 11876). The submarine was launched by the Union minister's wife, Bina Bhamre.

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba was also present on the occasion when the submarine was separated from the pontoon on which it was assembled.

The state-of-the-art features of this Scorpene class submarine include superior stealth and the ability to launch a crippling attack on the enemy using precision guided weapon.

The attack can be launched with torpedoes, as well as tube-launched anti-ship missiles, whilst underwater or on surface.The stealth features will give it an invulnerability, unmatched by many submarines.

The submarine is designed to operate in all theatres, including the tropics. All means and communications are provided to ensure interoperability with other components of a Naval task force.

It can undertake multifarious types of missions typically undertaken by any modern submarine, i.E anti-surface warfare, anti-submarine warfare, intelligence gathering, mine laying, area surveillance, etc.

Khanderi is the second of the six submarines being built at MDL in collaboration with M/s DCNS of France, as part of Project 75 of Indian Navy. The first one, Kalvari, is completing sea trials and will be commissioned shortly into the Indian Navy, a defence official said.

The Indian Navy's submarine arm will complete 50 years on December 8 this year.

The Submarine Day is celebrated every year to commemorate the birth of the submarine arm with induction of the first submarine, erstwhile INS Kalvari, into the Indian Navy on December 8, 1967, it said.

India joined the exclusive group of submarine constructing nations on February 7, 1992, with the commissioning of the first Indian-built submarine, INS Shalki.

The MDL built this submarine and went on to commission another submarine, INS Shankul, on May 28, 1994. These submarines are still in service today.

Khanderi is named after the Island fort of Maratha forces, which played a vital role in ensuring their supremacy at sea in the late 17th century. Khanderi is also the name for Tiger Shark, an MDL official said.

The submarine is built according to the principle of modular construction, which involves dividing the submarine into a number of sections and outfitting them concurrently.

The equipment is mounted in a special manner and then embarked into the sections. The complexity of the task increases exponentially as it involves laying kilometres of cabling and piping in extremely congested compartments.

All equipment has been installed in the submarine, with 95 per cent cabling and piping also being completed.

Pressure testing, setting-to-work and commissioning of various systems of the submarine is presently in progress, and would continue after the launching of the submarine.

The important safety milestone of vacuum-testing was completed in the first attempt itself, and within a single day on January 5.

This matched the record of 'Kalvari', which also completed the vacuum test in one go.

Till December, the submarine will undergo rigorous trials and tests, both in harbour and at sea, while on surface and whilst dived.

These trials are designed to test each system to its fullest capacity. Thereafter, it would to be commissioned into the Indian Navy as INS Khanderi.

This would be preceded by the commissioning of Kalvari later this year. The other four submarines will follow in the wake of Khanderi at intervals of nine months.

As per tradition, ships and submarines of the Navy are brought alive again after decommissioning. The first Khanderi was commissioned into the Navy on December 6, 1968 and decommissioned on October 18, 1989.

http://www.outlookindia.com/topic/naval-and-maritime/1229/?tag

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Were these the subs whose plans were leaked in Australia sometime ago?*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-January, 2017 11:47 IST
*Kalvari Class Submarines a Key Milestone in Self-Reliance and Indigenisation for Country: Dr Subhash Bhamre *



*Submarine ‘Khanderi’ Launched* 


Khanderi, the second of Indian Navy’s Scorpene’ class stealth submarine, was ‘launched’ today by the Hon’ble Raksha Rajya Mantri, Dr Subhash Bhamre paving the way for her sea trials. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff and a host of other dignitaries witnessed the launch at Mazagon Dock Shipyard Limited today.

The submarine is expected to be delivered to Navy by the year end. She has been christened after her illustrious predecessor, an erstwhile ‘Foxtrot’ class submarine decommissioned in 1989, which is as per the traditions of Indian Navy. The construction of six Scorpene submarines is presently being progressed at Mazagon Dock Shipyard Limited (MDL), under Project 75 with Transfer of Technology from M/s DCNS, France as the Collaborator. The first of the class submarine, Kalvari is presently undergoing sea trials and likely to be commissioned into Navy by Mid 2017. These submarines, post induction, would form the core of Navy’s conventional Submarine Arm.

Speaking on the occasion Dr Subhash Bhamre said that Project 75 Kalvari is a key milestone in self reliance and indigenisation for the country. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff said during his address that the fact that Submarine ‘’_Khanderi” _compares with the best in the world, speaks highly of the experience and expertise our shipbuilders have gained over the years. He added that as Indian Navy celebrates Golden Jubilee of the submarine arm in 2017, the induction of Project 75 submarines would mark the beginning of a new chapter in our submarine capabilities.


The launching of Khanderi also marks a critical milestone event for the Shipyard which earlier has delivered two Shishumar class submarines in the 90’s and has now strengthened its position as a submarine building yard for Indian Navy. Started as a small dry dock facility for East India Company, MDL today has established itself as a forefront Defence Public Sector Undertaking, with indigenous construction of several ships and submarines for Navy such as P 15 B Destroyers and P 17 A class stealth Frigates being the latest.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

INS Khanderi, second of the Scorpene class submarine, was launched in Mumbai on Thursday. Union Minister of State (MoS) for Defence Subhash Bhamre was present at the function along with his wife, Bina Bhamre, who launched the submarine. (Source: Express Photo By-Ganesh Shirsekar)




The Kalvari class submarine includes superior stealth and the ability to launch a crippling attack on the enemy using precision guided weapons. The stealth features are expected to give the submarine an invulnerability, unmatched by many submarines. INS Khanderi is designed to operate in all theatres, including the tropics. (Source: Express Photo By-Ganesh Shirsekar)




INS Khanderi can undertake diverse types of missions including anti-surface warfare, anti-submarine warfare, intelligence gathering, mine laying, area surveillance and others. (Source: PTI)




The features of this submarine also include the ability to launch attacks with torpedoes, as well as tube-launched anti-ship missiles, whilst underwater or on surface. (Source: PTI)





The Indian Navy’s submarine arm will be completing 50 years on December 8 this year. Submarine Day is celebrated every year to commemorate the birth of the submarine arm with induction of the first submarine, erstwhile INS Kalvari, into the Indian Navy on December 8, 1967. (Source: PTI)




India joined the exclusive group of submarine constructing nations on February 7, 1992, with the commissioning of the first Indian-built submarine, INS Shalki.(Source: Express Photo By-Ganesh Shirsekar)





Khanderi is the second of the six submarines being built at MDL in collaboration with M/s DCNS of France, as part of Project 75 of Indian Navy. The first one is Kalvari which is currently completing sea trials. (Source: Express Photo By-Ganesh Shirsekar)




INS Khanderi is named after the Island fort of Maratha forces, which played a vital role in ensuring their supremacy at sea in the late 17th century.(Source: PTI)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

Look at the mighty INS visakhapatnam in the background....looks like is well on schedule for 2018 induction!!


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba with the NCC cadets of the Republic Day camp, at Navy House, in New Delhi on January 16, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

US and Indian military forces sharing tracking information on Chinese military naval boats both surface and sub-surface according to US Pacific command head.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...command-chief-admiral-harry-b-harris-4480900/

Does COMCASA brings NATO common Military communication standard and is this has potential to increase India's sub tracking capabilities actually? Second agreement I don't understand what is BECA exactly for a layman like me? @Joe Shearer sir. Thank you.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/navy...torpedoes-for-kalvari-submarines_1969131.html

Senior Navy officials said that the new heavy weight torpedo will take some time to get finalised.

"There will be some alternate torpedoes as an interim solution. The heavy weight torpedoes will take some time. Those

which are already in use in other platform will be used in these (Kalvari class) submarines," said a senior Navy official.

Torpedoes are self-propelled weapons with explosives packed in their nose. They are a submarine's primary weapon to destroy their targets. The SUT torpedo is currently used in HDW Shishumar-class vessels are diesel-electric submarines.

The Black Hawk torpedoes were to be used in the Kalvari Class submarine. All six Kalvari class submarines are expected to be commissioned by 2020.

INS Kalvari, the first of the lot is likely to be commissioned before monsoon while the second submarine INS Khanderi could be commissioned by December this year or early next year.

Meanwhile, another submarine INS Sindhuraj will go to Russia for Medium Refit with Life Certification (MRLC) in mid- 2017, which will enhance its life for the next few year.

The submarine was inducted in the Indian navy in 1992. Another submarine INS Sindhukesri, which was commissioned in 1986, is undergoing a similar refit process.

The MRLC usually takes 27-30 months and this enhances submarine's life to 35-40 years.




First Published: Friday, January 20, 2017 - 21:17


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx

Ministry of Defence
27-January, 2017 16:49 IST
Navy’s Theatre Level Exercise, TROPEX 17, gets underway 

The Indian Navy’s Annual Theatre Readiness Operational Exercise (TROPEX) got underway on 24 Jan 17. The month long exercise will have ships and aircraft of both the Western and Eastern Naval Commands, as also assets from the Indian Air Force, Indian Army and the Indian Coast Guard exercising together. The exercise is being conducted off the Western Seaboard. The last edition of the exercise was conducted in January 2015.

TROPEX has grown in scale and complexity over the years and will see participation of major surface combatants and air assets of the Indian Navy including the aircraft carrier Vikramaditya, nuclear submarine Chakra, Landing Platform Dock (LPD) Jalashwa, the recently commissioned destroyer Chennai, the P-8I long range maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare aircraft operating alongside SU-30 MKI, Jaguars, AWACS, IL-78 Flight Refuelling Aircraft of the Indian Air Force and Infantry units of the Indian Army. The exercise will be conducted in various phases, both in harbour and at sea encompassing the various facets of war-fighting and combat operations.

TROPEX 17 assumes special significance in the backdrop of the current security scenario. The exercise is aimed at testing combat readiness of the combined fleets of the Indian Navy, and the assets of the Indian Air Force, Indian Army and the Indian Coast Guard. It will also strengthen inter-operability and joint operations in a complex environment.


----------



## monitor

India’s inter-service military exercise ‘Tropex’ kicks off http://indianexpress.com/article/india/indias-inter-service-military-exercise-tropex-kicks-off-4494692/ …






*Tropex" partsps: INS Vikramaditya, INS Chakra, LPD Jalashwa, INS Chennai, P-8I, SU-30 MKI, Jaguars, AWACS, IL-78 and others. *


----------



## Hindustani78

*At present, the Navy operates 45 MIG-29K jets, which from time-to-time face serviceability issues. Currently, six planes are compatible for aircraft carrier flying. *
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rocure-57-carrier-borne-fighter-jets-4496326/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:January 28, 2017 10:25 pm 

Having rejected indigenously built ‘Tejas’ as too heavy, the Indian Navy has launched a Request for Information to procure 57 multi-role combat aircraft for its carrier. Last month, Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba had said the “present LCA does not meet the carrier capability required by the Navy”. He had said the service would continue to support its development but “at the same time we will seek aircraft elsewhere which can operate on the aircraft carrier”.

The RFI, dated January 17, says the aircraft are “intended as day-and-night capable, all-weather, multi-role, deck-based combat aircraft which can be used for air defence, air-to-surface operations, buddy refuelling, reconnaissance etc from IN aircraft carriers”. The companies have been asked to respond by May. While it has not been specified whether the Navy wants single-engine or twin-engine multi-role carrier-borne fighters, sources said that given the role mentioned, the aircraft will be a medium-to-heavy, twin-engine one.

At present, the Navy operates 45 MIG-29K jets, which from time-to-time face serviceability issues. Currently, six planes are compatible for aircraft carrier flying. They are Rafale (Dassault, France), F-18 Super Hornet (Boeing, US), MIG-29K (Russia), F-35B and F-35C (Lockheed Martin, US) and Gripen (Saab, Sweden). While F-18, Rafale and MIG-29K are twin engine jets, the remaining three have single engine.

The government also wants to manufacture these planes in India and tender has asked the original equipment manufacturers to respond to it. It also sought to know at what level of Transfer of Technology (ToT) and deep repair expertise the company is willing to share with India. It also asked the vendor to specify critical technologies required and comment on its ability to absorb the aircraft manufacturing technology at the levels of sub vendor/supply chain elements in India through ToT from OEM and its partners.

As regards the delivery schedule, the first lot of jets have to be delivered in three years after inking of the contract and all the 57 have to be delivered in the next three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-January, 2017 17:45 IST
*Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM,AVSM,ADC Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS) visits ANC *



Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS)accompanied by Mrs. Reena Lanba, President NWWA arrived at Port Blair on their five day visit to Andaman and Nicobar Command on 31 Jan 17. He was received by Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, AVSM, Commander-in-Chief, Andaman & Nicobar Command. 

After arrival at Port Blair, he called on the Hon’ble Lt Governor Andaman & Nicobar Prof. Jagdish Mukhi. Subsequently during briefing at HQ ANC, he was updated on the operational preparedness of the Andaman and Nicobar Command. He reviewed the infrastructure development and future plans of ANC. 

In the next four days the Chairman COSC and CNS will be visiting the various outlying units of HQ ANC and interacting with the troops located there to get a first-hand overview of their preparedness and well-being. During the course of his visits the Chairman COSC and CNS would be visiting Air Force Station Car Nicobar (Carnic) where he will be paying his tributes to the martyrs at the Tsunami Memorial. He would also be visiting INS Baaz at Campbell Bay, INS Kardip at Kamorta Island and Naval Air Station (NAS) Shibpur apart from the various units and establishments located at Port Blair.


----------



## Kailash Rava

What is the status of the IN LHD program?


----------



## Kailash Rava

Armani said:


>


That is a huge boat


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...urated-to-boost-navy-s-air-operations-2306739
Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command inaugurated the Indian Naval Air Enclave in suburban Santacruz here today.

"This (enclave) is a significant development from the point of view of naval operations, since it now provides the Indian Navy the capability to stage through all types of fixed wing aircraft held in the naval inventory, including the highly potent and versatile Boeing P8I Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance (LRMR) aircraft," a Defence spokesperson said.

This gives a major boost to the surveillance and offensive measures on the Western seaboard, he said.

The P8I LRMR aircraft are presently operating from their base at Arakkonam, near Chennai. With the operationalisation of the NAE at Santacruz, the Navy can now operate them from this enclave, thereby enabling them to operate for longer durations in the Arabian Sea, resulting in vast area coverage.

The enclave has a big hangar and a large dispersal, on land owned by the Navy, adjacent to the runway and taxi track.

All relevant clearances and approval have been obtained, he said.

Vice Adm Luthra lauded the efforts of those involved in creating this facility. He also thanked personnel from MIAL, CISF, Air India and AAI Mumbai for their support and cooperation in operationalising it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-February, 2017 16:05 IST
*Indian Naval Air Enclave at Santa Cruz Inaugurated *

Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command inaugurated the Indian Naval Air Enclave, Santa Cruz (NAE Scz) at Santa Cruz, Mumbai today. The new Indian Naval Air Enclave has a big hangar and a large dispersal, on land owned by the Navy, adjacent to the Runway and the taxi track.

This is a significant development from the point of view of Naval Operations, since, it now provides Indian Navy, capability to stage through all types of fixed wing aircraft held in the Naval Inventory including the highly potent and versatile Boeing P8I Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance (LRMR) aircraft. This gives a major boost to the surveillance and offensive measures on the areas of interest in the Western Seaboard.

P8I LRMR aircraft are presently operating from their base at Arakkonam, near Chennai. With the operationalization of the NAE at Santa Cruz, the Indian Navy can operate the P8I’s from this enclave thereby enabling them to operate for longer durations in the Arabian Sea resulting in vast area coverage.

In his address, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra complimented the efforts of all those involved in creating this facility. He said that the city of Mumbai and Indian Navy have had long standing relations which were not restricted to the Dockyard or harbour areas. He amplified that, decades ago, naval helicopters and Super Constellation surveillance aircrafts operated from the same airport. He thanked, among others, Airport Authority of India, MIAL, CISF, Air India, contractors and Military Engineering Service for their support and co-operation in operationalizing this facility and solicited their continued support and cooperation in the future.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...defence-surveillance-system-launched-4506728/

*Underwater harbour defence, surveillance system launched*
*The IUHDSS is a state of the art system with integrated radars, electro optic cameras and sonars. *

By: PTI | Mumbai | Published:February 4, 2017 12:57 am
An Integrated Underwater Harbour Defence and Surveillance System was inaugurated by Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command in Mumbai on Friday. The system will enhance the security of valuable assets against asymmetric threats, a Defence spokesperson said. Vice Admiral Luthra said the inauguration of IUHDSS is a significant step in strengthening Harbour Defence and Security at Mumbai.

The IUHDSS is a state of the art system with integrated radars, electro optic cameras and sonars. The sensors have been strategically installed around the Mumbai Harbour to provide comprehensive real-time situational awareness for monitoring and analysis, the spokesperson said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828553338761404418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828578430711164929

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

What's the status of towed sonar on kamotra? and other destroyers?


----------



## khanasifm

?????
http://www.defensenews.com/articles/wary-of-homemade-fighter-jet-indian-navy-looks-abroad


----------



## Abingdonboy

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828553338761404418
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828578430711164929


Kamorta isn't a frigate, it is designated an ASW corvette by the IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

khanasifm said:


> ?????
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/wary-of-homemade-fighter-jet-indian-navy-looks-abroad


http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/Navy-rejects-Tejas-begins-global-search/article17105331.ece



Abingdonboy said:


> Kamorta isn't a frigate, it is designated an ASW corvette by the IN.


WIth a displacement of 3,500 tonnes (3,400 long tons; 3,900 short tons) full load, I think she qualifies as 'light frigate' at least, even though lacking AShM. Compare to e.g. Dutch M-Frigate 'Karel Doorman' class: 3320 tons fld

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> WIth a displacement of 3,500 tonnes (3,400 long tons; 3,900 short tons) full load, I think she qualifies as 'light frigate' at leats, even though lacking AShM. Compare to e.g. Dutch M-Frigate 'Karel Doorman' class: 3320 tons fld


I simply meant going by the IN's designation she isn't a frigate.


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> I simply meant going by the IN's designation she isn't a frigate.


Which is probably due to the lack of AShM. The other Indian Navy corvettes (P25, P25A) lack ASW gear and are weakers on AAW. Whereas the Veer class IN corvette in the Russian navy is a fast attack craft (missile cutter)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 12:41 IST
*Annual Maritime Power Conference – 2017 *

National Maritime Foundation 

Theme: The Blue Economy: Concept, Constituents and Development 

The National Maritime Foundation (NMF) is conducting its Annual Maritime Power Conference-2017 at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses (IDSA) Auditorium, Development Enclave, New Delhi, on 09-10 February 2017, with the theme ‘*The Blue Economy: Concept, Constituents and Development*’.

The NMF was established in 2005 to provide a common platform for discourse between maritime-related institutions, organisations and disciplines, within the country and abroad. The Foundation conducts independent academic research and provides policy-relevant recommendations to advance the nation’s maritime goals.

As a part of its charter, NMF endeavours to foster maritime awareness on contemporary issues through academic engagements and towards this end, the Foundation organises an Annual Maritime Power Conference (AMPC).

During the International Fleet Review, 2016, the Hon’ble Prime Minister recalled India’s vision for the Indian Ocean through ‘SAGAR’ (meaning ocean), which stands for ‘Security and Growth for All in the Region’. Later, whilst inaugurating the Maritime India Summit 2016, the Hon’ble Prime Minister articulated his maritime vision for the nation. These events showcased India’s growing maritime power and signalled a clear intent of a resurgent maritime nation.

Taking forward the maritime vision of the Hon’ble Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, the theme for the Annual Maritime Power Conference -2017 has been chosen as _“*The Blue Economy: Concept, Constituents and Development*”_.

The Blue Economy encompasses various traditional marine sectors such as fisheries and aquaculture, shipping, port infrastructure, ship building and repair, island development, seabed exploration, hydrocarbon extraction and marine tourism industry. There are also many emerging sectors in the such as marine renewable energy, deep seabed mining, salt water desalination, marine bio-technology and provisioning specialised Information and Communications Technologies (ICT) services for the marine industry. Innovative technologies have also created new opportunities for harnessing ocean resources and enable job creation which are vital for inclusive growth.

In order to fully harness the potential of the blue economy, India needs to envision the seas and oceans as development spaces. This involves an integrated approach towards oceanic resources comprising marine spatial planning and integrated coastal zone management.

This conference aims to add to the understanding of the discourse on Blue Economy and intends to discuss its constituents in an attempt to develop a common understanding of the concept. It seeks to identify the opportunities and challenges with the aim of evolving concrete recommendations towards harnessing the Blue Economy, while ensuring efficient utilization of marine resources and sustained development of the oceans.

The conference will be conducted over five sessions, namely:-

Session 1: Blue Economy and Sustainable Development

Session 2: Habitat Protection and Ocean Ecology

Session 3: Ocean Governance and Marine Resources

Session 4: Maritime Security and Industry

Session 5: Enablers of Blue Economy

Shri Nitin Gadkari, Union Minister for Road Transport and Highways, and Shipping will inaugurate the two-day conference on 9thFebruary, and deliver the keynote address.

Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy, Union Minister for State (Independent Charge) Skill Development and Entrepreneurship, is the Guest of Honour and will make his special address during the inaugural session.

Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff and Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee, will deliver the opening address.

Admiral RK Dhowan (Retd), Chairman National Maritime Foundation and former Chief of the Naval Staff, will deliver the welcome address for the participants and delegates.

Members from academia, representatives from maritime related trade bodies and industry, stakeholders in various Governmental and non-Governmental organisations, related to the maritime domain, and members of the strategic community in India have been invited to attend this conference. In addition, experts and policy makers from India, Australia, China, Bangladesh, Seychelles, Mauritius, Sri Lanka and Singapore, will participate in this flagship event of the NMF.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829525252921241602

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee at the Naval Symphonic Orchestra 2017, in New Delhi on February 10, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Marine commandos exhibit rescue operations as part of the ongoing Navy Operational Display in River Krishna, in Vijayawada on Thursday. — Photo: Ch. Vijaya Bhaskar CH_VIJAYA BHASKAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-February, 2017 18:16 IST
*Indian Navy Concludes First Contract Under Buy and Make (Indian) Category *

A contract between Nova Integrated Systems Ltd and Indian Navy for procurement of Surface Surveillance Radars (SSR) has been concluded today. This is the first contract concluded under the Buy and Make (Indian) Category, in line with the Government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative. Nova Integrated Systems Ltd, a fully owned subsidiary of Tata Advanced System Ltd, would indigenously manufacture these state-of-the-art radars in collaboration with Terma, Denmark. This contract marks the entry of Indian Private Industry in production of hi-tech sensors for the Indian Navy. Procurement of SSR is a part of Indian Navy’s Plan for modernisation of its Fleets, and these radars would also be installed onboard the ships under construction. The government’s drive to modernise the Armed Forces and build an Indian Defence Industrial Base with participation of Private Industry gets a major boost with the signing of this contract today. 

***

Ministry of Defence
17-February, 2017 11:29 IST
*Tarini to be Inducted into Indian Navy on 18 February 17 *

The Indian Navy’s second ocean going sailboat _Tarini_ will be inducted at a ceremony scheduled to be held at the INS Mandovi Boat Pool on evening of 18 February 2017. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of Naval Staff will also be present on the occasion. INSV Tarini is a sloop built by M/s Aquarius Shipyard Pvt Ltd at Divar, Goa. The sail boat _Tarini_ is being inducted into the Navy and is slated to be the platform for *First Indian All Women Circumnavigation of the Globe* expedition of the Indian Navy. 

The boat has been built to a stock design by Van de Stadt, Netherlands called Tonga 56. The hull is made of wooden core fiberglass sandwich construction for a better performance than aluminum and steel. INSV Tarini carries a suite of six sails including a Main sail, Head sails (Genoa and stay sails), Downwind sails and Storm sail. Her mast is 25 meters tall and has been custom built by M/s Southern Spars, Cape Town, for sailing in extreme conditions. She boasts a Raymarine navigation suite and an array of latest satellite communication systems through which she can be contacted anywhere in the world.

The trials of the newly built INSV Tarini were successfully completed on 30 January 17 and all the learning experience from INSV Mhadei has been incorporated in this vessel right from the start. The keel of the vessel was laid by the Defence Minister, Shri Manohar Parrikar on 27 March 2016 at the Aquarius Shipyard. The construction was diligently overseen by the Warship Overseeing Team, Goa and the vessel is being delivered before the scheduled date of delivery by the boat builder. The successful construction of both the _Mhadei_ and_Tarini_ in Goa are a tribute to the Government’s ‘Make in India’ policy.

INSV Tarini is almost identical to her illustrious predecessor, the iconic _Mhadei_ which has sailed over 115000 nautical miles in the past eight years. This includes path breaking voyages like the first Indian solo circumnavigation undertaken by Capt Dilip Donde (Retd) in 2009 and first solo, non-stop and unassisted circumnavigation by Cdr Abhilash Tomy in 2013.

The boat draws her origin from the famous _Tara-Tarini_ temple of Orissa’s Ganjam district. The word _Tarini_means a Boat and is also a Sanskrit word for Saviour. _Tara-Tarini_ is a patron deity for sailors and merchants and is worshipped for safety and success at sea. _Tara-Tarini_ of Orissa is known to have historical linkages with the river Goddess _Mhadei_- the exclusive boat deity of the _Mhadei_ river of Goa. Both the deities _Tarini_and _Mhadei_ have sculptural similarities.

In order to promote ocean sailing activities and to encourage women empowerment, the Indian Navy conceptualized the idea of the *First Indian* *All Women Circumnavigation of the Globe*. A team of six women Officers led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi was selected for this project. These officers have done basic sail training courses at INWTC Mumbai followed by Navigation, Seamanship, Communication and Meterology courses at various naval training schools at Kochi. After completion of theoretical courses, the officers sailed INSV Mhadei to Vizag for the International Fleet Review 2016 and thereafter to Mauritius and back. Following that, they sailed the boat on a grueling voyage to Cape Town in Dec 16. 

The boat is skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi and crew members include Lieutenant Commander Pratibha Jamwal, Lieutenant Aishwarya Boddapati, Lieutenant Patarapalli Swathi, Lieutenant Sh Vijaya Devi and Lieutenant Payal Gupta.

*****


----------



## gslv mk3

Penguin said:


> WIth a displacement of 3,500 tonnes (3,400 long tons; 3,900 short tons) full load, I think she qualifies as 'light frigate' at least, even though lacking AShM. Compare to e.g. Dutch M-Frigate 'Karel Doorman' class: 3320 tons fld



Sir, what do you think about IN's Next Generation Corvettes ? They can be considered as light frigates, right ? https://www.indiannavy.nic.in/conte...en-next-generation-corvettes-ngcs-indian-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-over-two-dozens-surveillance-radars-4530424/
By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:February 17, 2017 8:59 pm
The navy has on Friday sealed a Rs 200-crore deal with Tata-backed Nova Integrated System Ltd for procurement of over two dozen surveillance radars, said to be first such contract by an armed force under the ‘Buy and Make’ category. The procurement of surface surveillance radars (SSR) is part of the navy’s plan for modernisation of its fleet and these systems will also be installed on board ships under construction.

“A contract between Nova Integrated Systems Ltd and Indian Navy for procurement of surface surveillance radars (SSR) has been concluded today,” a navy statement said.

It said the deal is in line with the government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative. Nova Integrated Systems Ltd is a fully owned subsidiary of Tata Advanced System Ltd and it will indigenously manufacture these radars in collaboration with Terma of Denmark.

“This contract marks the entry of Indian private industry in production of hi-tech sensors for Indian Navy,” the statement said.

It said the government’s drive to modernise the armed forces and build an Indian defence industrial base with participation of the private industry has got a major boost with the signing of the contract.

Under the deal, over two dozen radars will be procured at a cost of Rs 200 crore. “This is the first contract concluded under the Buy and Make category,” it added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-February, 2017 20:19 IST
*INSV Tarini Inducted – All Woman Crew Scheduled to Sail her around the Globe Commencing August 2017 *

The Indian Navy’s second ocean going sailboat _Tarini_ was inducted, in presence of host of dignitaries at a glittering ceremony at INS Mandovi Boat Pool. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of Naval Staff along with other senior Naval Officers was also present on this historic occasion to wish the boat and her crew success in their endeavors. INSV Tarini is a sloop built by M/s Aquarius Shipyard Pvt Ltd at Divar, Goa. The sail boat Tarini is being inducted into the Navy and is slated to be the platform for *First Indian All Women Circumnavigation of the Globe* expedition of the Indian Navy. 



During the ceremony, Admiral Sunil Lanba announced that the extremely challenging expedition by her All Women Crew is *slated to commence in August 2017*. Talking about the women crew, he said that the team has logged over 10,000 Nautical Miles on INSV Mhadei, including a voyage from India to Mauritius and back and Goa to Cape Town braving through rough monsoon seas and heavy wind. 



The dignitaries had a visit to the boat and were briefed on its advanced features, including improvements, based on experience of operating INSV Mhadei, which have been incorporated. On completion of the ceremony, the crew sailed the boat out of harbour displaying its agile handling capabilities. 



The keel of the vessel was laid on 27 March 2016 at the Aquarius Shipyard. The construction was diligently overseen by the Warship Overseeing Team, Goa and the vessel is being delivered *before the scheduled date of delivery by the boat builder*. Extensive trials of the newly built INSV Tarini were successfully completed on 30 January 17. The boat is skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi and crew members include Lieutenant Commander Pratibha Jamwal, Lieutenant Aishwarya Boddapati, Lieutenant Patarapalli Swathi, Lieutenant Sh Vijaya Devi and Lieutenant Payal Gupta. 



Indian Navy will is operating four sailing vessels capable of open ocean deployments, that is, Tarangini, Sudarshini, Mhadei and Tarini, all four of which *have been built in shipyards at Goa*. Indian Navy is attempting to revitalise open ocean sailing and will also be inducting four 40 feet, state of the art open ocean racing sail boats. 










*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...shrine-by-naming-sailboat/article17331284.ece

* Was the traditional patron deity for ancient Odisha sailors *
Induction of the Indian Navy’s sailboat INSV Tarini, named after the Tara-Tarini hill shrine in Ganjam district of Odisha, has become an event of joy and pride for the inhabitants of the district.

The first all-women crew on board INSV Tarini will set sail in August this year to circumnavigate the globe. But for the people of Ganjam district, naming of the sailboat is an honour for the Tara-Tarini shrine and Odia maritime history. In Sanskrit, the word Tarini means both boat and saviour. Tara-Tarini was the traditional patron deity for sailors and merchants of ancient Odisha, who worshipped it for safety and success at sea.

Tara Tarini Development Board (TTDB) secretary Pramod Panda said the Tara Tarini shrine represents reverence for mother deity and acceptance of mother nature as the protector. Mr. Panda thanked the Indian Navy for naming the new sailboat after the hill shrine.

According to him, this small but great gesture will surely draw attention of people all over the country towards this famous hill shrine of south Odisha.

*Rich maritime history*

In a statement, cultural organisation ‘Utkal Parishad’ expressed joy over the homage to the deities of the Tara-Tarini hill shrine through the naming of INSV Tarini. According to the organisation, it recognises the rich maritime history of Odisha and Ganjam district. Members of civic organisation ‘Forum for Ganjam’ also celebrated this naming of naval sailboat. J. Suresh of the organisation said this will surely make the young generation become proud of the rich culture and heritage of Odisha and Ganjam region.

Tara-Tarini shrine is located on the Kumari hills on the banks of Rushikulya river in Puriushottampur block of Ganjam district. According to historians, this holy shrine may be linked to the worship of Tara, the primordial deity of the Mahayana Buddhism. Later, it became a major shrine of Tantra.

*Buddhist links*

A small idol in meditating posture found in the sanctum sanctorum of Tara Tarini temple hints at its ancient Buddhist links.

‘Sadhabas’, the ancient sea faring merchants from Odisha revered Tara-Tarini and worshipped at this shrine before starting their sea voyage.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sputnik news





https://sputniknews.com/military/201702201050874794-india-navy-us-navy/
Indian Navy has started the process to procure Special Operation Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats (SORs)

Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats that are capable to perform independent operations of long range without the need of a surface/ sub-surface or air platform. Navy requires 10 such boats capable of carrying 12 personnel including mission and craft crew or minimum payload of up to 2200 kilogram excluding fuel. Boat should have endurance of 400 Nautical at 50 knot top speed.

"Craft should be fitted with Very High Frequency/High Frequency/SATCOM suites, High Definition Warning Set radar, ECDIS, Echo sounder and other essential navigation and communication equipment. Forward and aft mounts for the fitment of 12.7 mm caliber weapons and suitable firing positions for short tripod launched heavy weapons and such as self-homing projectiles up to 50 kg, auto Grenade Launchers, etc.," says Indian Navy document. To assist in reducing the shock during heavy sea, Indian Navy prefers carbon fiber layered Hull with a foam core and should have an outer layer of Kevlar for additional support.

To enhance the amphibious capability, Indian Navy will also soon open commercial bids for procuring *new Landing Platform Docks (LPD)* amphibious warships. The four ships costs will cost approximately $ 3.7 billion and should be delivered to Indian Navy in the next 10 years.

Currently, India's amphibious warfare capability consists of nine older tank landing ships of various sizes and capabilities. The Shardul class ships are latest ones which are hybrids of LST and LSD design. They are an evolution of the Magar class amphibious landing ships. Shardul and Magar class can carry 10 armored vehicles, 11 armored personnel carriers and more than 500 troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

@Penguin sir do a _Talwar_-class frigates Cost:2.6 billion???

and do we have some pics of our carrier battle group ,other then the Wikipedia one


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-February, 2017 15:25 IST
*INS Betwa on Even Keel: to be Fully Operational by Apr 2018 *

INS Betwa, a P-16A Class frigate has been made upright by the unstinted efforts put in by the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai and the salvage firm M/s Resolve Marine, specially contracted for the operation. It may be recalled that, the ship which was undergoing major repairs, had keeled on to her side during her undocking on 05 Dec 2016. 

The salvage operations were progressed on a war footing and the initial stabilisation of the ship was achieved by 29 Dec 2016. The complete salvage operation involving complex hydrodynamic calculations and rigging up of intricate measuring and monitoring systems was completed in less than two months. 

As the ship was undergoing major refit and mid-life up-gradation since Apr 2016, majority of the equipment/ machinery had already been removed for routine servicing/ replacement with upgraded equipment. 

Indian Navy is confident that with in-house expertise and sustained efforts, the ship will be made fully operational by her scheduled date of refit completion i.e by Apr 2018. 

_________________________________________


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/ins-...may-be-operational-by-april-2018_1980109.html
New Delhi: Indian Navy's missile frigate INS Betwa, which toppled over during undocking in December last year, has been made upright and will be operational before April 2018, an Indian Navy official said.

The Indian Navy on January 16 signed a contract with Resolve Marine to salvage the 3,800-tonne Brahmaputra-class frigate. The cost of getting the ship upright was around Rs 20 crore.

The same firm had earlier salvaged submarine Sindhurakshak that which exploded and sank on August 14, 2013 killing 18 crew members. 

The Indian Navy will now take over the ship's repair.

An official told IANS the assessment of the extent of damage is going on, adding that it would be made operational before the scheduled date of its refit, which was April 2018.

The vessel was undergoing a refit at the dry dock in the naval dockyards in Mumbai when it slipped during undocking, or the process of re-floating a ship back in water, on December 6, killing two and injuring 14 naval personnel.

The frigate slipped from her dock blocks and tilted. Officials initially said it appeared that the dock block mechanism had failed.

A Board of Inquiry headed by Flag Officer, Offshore Defence Advisory Group Rear Admiral Deepak Bali was ordered to look into the incident.

INS Betwa -- inducted in the navy in July 2004 -- was part of Task Force 54, tasked to evacuate nationals of India as well as those from Sri Lanka, Nepal and Lebanon married to Indian nationals from the conflict zone during the 2006 Lebanon war, as part of Operation Sukoon.


First Published: Wednesday, February 22, 2017 - 20:09


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835072200814166016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834727980601520128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834695456131198977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-next-month/story-anO5yAOoUzbPARwJHGYbbI.html
Updated: Feb 28, 2017 18:27 IST

India is likely to sign a Rs 32,000-crore deal with a South Korean shipyard for building 12 minesweeping vessels in the country by March 31.

The mine counter-measure vessels will be built at the Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL) in collaboration with Busan-based Kangnam Corporation under the Centre’s Make in India initiative. Though the deal was supposed to be closed last year, discussions on technology transfer to India caused some delays.

Minesweepers are used to keep sea lanes mine-free and destroy minefields near enemy shores while undertaking offensive action.

“We are working hard to conclude the contract this financial year,” GSL chairman Rear Admiral Shekhar Mital (retd) told HT on Tuesday. “Technology transfer is a complex issue, and both sides have to be satisfied. Ironing out the details took some time.”

Kangnam had competed with Italian shipbuilder Intermarine for the project.

All 12 vessels will be constructed in India, and are expected to have 60% indigenous content. The construction of the first vessel is expected to begin in April 2018, and deliveries will be completed between 2021 and 2026.

The navy needs to fill several gaps in its mine warfare capability. Its present mine counter-measure force consists of six vessels bought from the erstwhile Soviet Union in the late 1970s. An estimated 24 minesweepers are required to plug the shortfall.

Until now, the GSL has spent Rs 800 crore on scaling up infrastructure to kick off construction of the vessels. Facilities are being created for building glass-reinforced plastic hulls, a design that reduces the ship’s magnetic signature and allows safer navigation through waters that be mined. The minesweepers will have a displacement of 800 to 1,000 tonnes.

Mines are deployed to limit the enemy’s ability to use the sea. These underwater weapons can detonate on contact, or be activated by magnetic and acoustic signatures.

After scrapping an earlier tender to import minesweeping vessels due to alleged irregularities, the government nominated the GSL in February 2015 to build minesweepers in partnership with a foreign shipyard for giving an impetus to the Make in India programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ergency-landing-at-mangalore-airport-reports/

*Hydraulic failure forces MiG-29 fighter to make emergency landing at Mangalore airport: Reports*
*According to reports, the aircraft suffered a tyre burst during landing. *

Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:February 28, 2017 8:05 pm

A MiG-29 fighter jet of Indian Navy has made an emergency landing on Tuesday at Mangalore airport following hydraulic failure, reported PTI quoting sources. According to reports, the aircraft suffered a tyre burst during landing. The development has reportedly also affected other flight services at Mangalore airport. MiG fighter aircrafts have had a checkered past, with several crashes in the year 2015 and 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-March, 2017 14:16 IST
*Maiden Anti-Ship Missile launch by Kalvari *

The Indian Navy, on thursday, successfully conducted the maiden firing of an Anti-Ship missile from the first of the indigenously built Kalvari class submarines, during a test firing in the Arabian Sea. 

The missile successfully hit a surface target at extended ranges during the trial firing, held this morning. This missile launch is a significant milestone, not only for the Kalvari, which is the first in a series of Scorpene class submarines being built in India, but also in enhancing the Indian Navy’s sub-surface warfare capability. 

All six Kalvari class submarines being built in India will be equipped with this anti-ship missile, which has a proven record in combat. These missiles will provide the submarines the ability to neutralise surface threats at extended ranges. 

*****

Ministry of Defence
02-March, 2017 14:16 IST
Maiden Anti-Ship Missile launch by Kalvari 

The Indian Navy, on thursday, successfully conducted the maiden firing of an Anti-Ship missile from the first of the indigenously built Kalvari class submarines, during a test firing in the Arabian Sea. 

The missile successfully hit a surface target at extended ranges during the trial firing, held this morning. This missile launch is a significant milestone, not only for the Kalvari, which is the first in a series of Scorpene class submarines being built in India, but also in enhancing the Indian Navy’s sub-surface warfare capability. 

All six Kalvari class submarines being built in India will be equipped with this anti-ship missile, which has a proven record in combat. These missiles will provide the submarines the ability to neutralise surface threats at extended ranges. 

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kailash Rava

INS viraat retiring tomorrow.

I will miss her


----------



## Juggernautjatt

I was 6 or 7 years old at that time & I used to be great fan of this serial those days. That was first time when I saw IN's grand old lady & her sea harriers.
Title song of the show 'Samandar ki hasin lehron ke kaamil hukmaraan hain hum...was very popular including neighbouring nations also.The music represents the sailor's spirit very appropriately. The tune is extremely lively and one is naturally tempted to hum it along with the singer. Hoping someone upload all the episodes of this serial on youtube so that my childhood memories came alive again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

Kailash Rava said:


> INS viraat retiring tomorrow.
> 
> I will miss her


Sad, unlike vikrant she doesn't get any chance to fight for India.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-submarines/story-xjknVaRJTPhgpYSw6oAH5K.html

Leaving behind the data leak episode, the Indian Navy has finally drawn up a timeline for induction of the six French-designed Scorpene submarines and the *first two vessels are expected to be commissioned by end of the year.*

Top Navy sources said the Kalvari, the first of the highly-advanced submarines, is set for induction by middle of this year as the complex process of integrating it with missiles and weapons system was nearing completion.

*The submarines are being built at the Mazagon Dock Ltd in Mumbai* with technology from French defence major DCNS under a project called P-75 at a cost of around $ 3.5 billion.

As per the plan, the second submarine Khanderi will be inducted into the Navy fleet by end of 2017 and thereafter each vessel will be commissioned at an interval of nine months.

The submarines are expected to significantly boost India’s naval prowess when China was fast expanding its maritime presence in the Indian Ocean.

In August, over 22,000 pages of top secret data on the capabilities of the submarines were leaked with an Australian newspaper putting the details on its website, triggering apprehensions that the leak may compromise the *stealth capabilities of the vessels.*

*Navy sources, then, had said the document was dated and the Indian submarine had undergone “many changes” from the initial design, the details of which have been leaked.*

The Project 75 has been hit by delays as the multi-billion dollar project was signed by the defence ministry with *French firm DCNS in October 2005.*

The first four submarines will be conventional while the last two are to be equipped with the Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) system, which will enable the vessel to stay underwater for longer duration.

All the six diesel-electric attack submarines will be equipped with the anti-ship missile, which has a proven record in combat, besides other weapon systems.

*The navy on Thursday had successfully test-fired an anti-ship missile from the Kalvari.*

*Construction of the first submarine had started on May 23, 2009* and the project is running four years behind schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Naval officers during the decommissioning ceremony of INS Viraat at naval dockyard in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

INS Viraat's 56-year-long sea odyssey ends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-March, 2017 16:07 IST
*INS Tillanchang commissioned at Karwar *

INS Tillanchang, a Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (WJFAC) was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command, at Karwar today.

INS Tillanchang is the third ship of four follow-on WJFAC built by the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Kolkata. The first two ships of the class, IN ships Tarmugli and Tihayu were commissioned in 2016 and are based at Visakhapatnam. The ship has been indigenously designed and built and is an upgrade from the Chetlat class of Fast Attack Craft that the Indian Navy possesses. 

Speaking on the occasion Vice Admiral Girish Luthra said that these ships play a vital role in light of security environment in the country and are designed to take on both conventional and asymmetric threats. He apprised the gathering that Tillanchang was able to achieve the fastest speeds among all WJ FACs during the speed trials. 

INS Tillanchang is about 50 m long and powered by three waterjet propulsion system, which give it speeds of over 35 knots. The ship is armed with a 30 mm main gun and a number of light, medium and heavy machine guns to undertake operations at sea. It is manned by 50 personnel. Tillanchang, commanded by Commander Adit Patnaik, is an ideal platform for a number of missions like Coastal and Off-shore Surveillance, EEZ Control, Law Enforcement as well as non-military missions such as Search and Rescue, Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief.

INS Tillanchang will be based at Karwar under the operational control of the Flag Officer Commanding, Karnataka Naval Area.


*****






Ministry of Defence
09-March, 2017 16:07 IST
*INS Tillanchang commissioned at Karwar *

INS Tillanchang, a Water Jet Fast Attack Craft (WJFAC) was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command, at Karwar today.

INS Tillanchang is the third ship of four follow-on WJFAC built by the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Kolkata. The first two ships of the class, IN ships Tarmugli and Tihayu were commissioned in 2016 and are based at Visakhapatnam. The ship has been indigenously designed and built and is an upgrade from the Chetlat class of Fast Attack Craft that the Indian Navy possesses. 

Speaking on the occasion Vice Admiral Girish Luthra said that these ships play a vital role in light of security environment in the country and are designed to take on both conventional and asymmetric threats. He apprised the gathering that Tillanchang was able to achieve the fastest speeds among all WJ FACs during the speed trials. 

INS Tillanchang is about 50 m long and powered by three waterjet propulsion system, which give it speeds of over 35 knots. The ship is armed with a 30 mm main gun and a number of light, medium and heavy machine guns to undertake operations at sea. It is manned by 50 personnel. Tillanchang, commanded by Commander Adit Patnaik, is an ideal platform for a number of missions like Coastal and Off-shore Surveillance, EEZ Control, Law Enforcement as well as non-military missions such as Search and Rescue, Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief.

INS Tillanchang will be based at Karwar under the operational control of the Flag Officer Commanding, Karnataka Naval Area.


*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:25 IST
*Sagar Parikrama Project *

Project ‘Sagar Parikarma’ was launched in 2007. The objective of the project was solo-circumnavigation of the Globe in a sailboat. This was successfully accomplished in 2009-10 by a Naval Officer. After the success of ‘Sagar Parikarma I’, in 2012-13, ‘Sagar Parikarma II’ was undertaken with a solo ‘non-stop’ circumnavigation by another Naval Officer. The objectives of Sagar Parikarma I & II were:



(i)To inspire the youths of India to develop an understanding of the sea and a sense of adventure and spirit.

(ii)To instill in the young officers of the Navy a sense of national pride and achievement through a successful solo-circumnavigation voyage.


An amount of Rs.6 crores was sanctioned for the project ‘Sagar Parikarma I’ including Rs.4.3 crores for construction of the boat, Mhadei. An amount of Rs. 72 lakhs was sanctioned for ‘Sagar Parikarma II’.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri V Panneerselvam in Lok Sabha today.

**************
Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:21 IST
*Commissioning of Warships *

The induction of various classes of vessels into Indian Navy is an ongoing process, as part of the capacity building and modernization of the Navy. At present a number of vessels, including state of the art indigenous warships, are on order with Indian Shipyards and are expected to be commissioned during the period 2017-2025. Delays in shipbuilding projects are dealt with in accordance with provisions in Contracts.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Venkatesh Babu T.G in Lok Sabha today.

NAMPI/Ranjan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Two Indian naval ships visiting Yangon
Two Indian naval ships, Karmuk and Bangaram, are visiting Yangon, from 12 – 14 March for the opening ceremony of the 5th IN-MN Coordinated Patrol.

INS Karmuk (P 64) is the fourth and the latest of the Kora Class Guided Missile Corvettes, constructed by M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Ltd, Kolkata based at Port Blair. The ship is designed to embark the indigenously manufactured Dhruv (ALH) or Chetak helicopter.

The ship is named after the weapon ‘Karmuk’, which means ‘Indradhanush’ or the mighty bow of Lord Indra.

INS Bangaram (T 65) is a 46 mts Fast Attack Craft that has a top speed of over 30 knots. The ship is designed for patrolling in the EEZ, Search and Rescue and apprehension of fast moving small boats.

‘Bangaram’ is named after an important island on the west coast of India.

During the stay in Yangon Senior Officers, Commanding Officers and the crew will interact with personnel from the Myanmar Navy and other local authorities, according to a press release.
http://www.firstpost.com/living/tal...asi-anuradhapura-for-inspiration-3327470.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:56 IST
*Strength of Manpower *

Force accretion of Armed Forces and development of their combat capabilities to tackle the entire spectrum of security challenges is an ongoing process dictated primarily by capabilities to be achieved, threat perceptions, prevailing eternal strategic security environment and emerging technologies.

Procurement of defence weapons/equipments and ammunition is undertaken as per the Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan (LTIPP), the 5 year Acquisition Plan, the Annual Acquisition Plan and the 12th Defence Plan.

Government has sanctioned a number of proposals for accretion of manpower in the recent years. A number of measures have also been taken to meet the shortage of manpowers in the Armed Forces including by sustained image projection, publicity campaign to create awareness among the youth on the advantages of taking up a challenging and satisfying career, as also by augmenting the training infrastructure of the Armed forces.

The details of personnel in the defence services are as under:-


Army
Officers (as on 1.7.2016)
41569

JCOs/ORs (as on 1.7.2016)
1178440

Navy

Officers (as on 31.1.2017)
10279

Sailors(as on 31.1.2017)
56830

Air Force

Officers (as on 1.3.2017)
11971

Airmen (as on 1.3.2017)
128168

Pay and allowances and other benefits/ facilities are provided to defence personnel including non-commissioned officers and soldiers as per Government orders issued from time to time. Apart from pay, the defence personnel deployed in tough conditions are given certain compensatory allowances i.e. Field Area Allowance, Siachen Allowance, High Altitude Allowance, Island Special Duty Allowance, etc. and also special clothing and ration as per extant rules.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply toShri Bharathi Mohan R.Kin Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
17-March, 2017 17:53 IST
Joint Military Exercises 

The details of joint military exercises conducted with foreign countries during the last three years and the current year are as under:

Joint Exercises conducted by Navy:

S. No.
Country
Exercise

1.
Australia
AUSINDEX
KAKADU

2.
Brazil & South Africa
IBSAMAR

3.
Brunei
ADMM+ Exercise (Multilateral)

4.
France
VARUNA

5.
Indonesia
IND-INDO CORPAT (Bi-annual)
IND-INDO BILAT
Ex KOMODO (HADR) (Multilateral)

6.
Malaysia
ARF DIREx

7.
Myanmar
IMCOR

8.
Oman
Naseem-al-Bahr

9.
Russia
INDRA NAVY

10.
Singapore
SIMBEX

11.
Sri Lanka
SLINEX
IN-SLN SF Exercise

12.
Thailand
INDO-THAI CORPAT (Bi-annual)

13.
UK
KONKAN

14.
USA
MALABAR
RIMPAC (Multilateral)


----------



## RISING SUN

Japan's largest warship to join India, US in South China Sea naval exercise
Japan plans to dispatch its largest warship on a three-month tour through the South China Sea beginning in May, sources said, in its biggest show of naval force in the region since World War Two.

China claims almost all the disputed waters and its growing military presence has fuelled concern in Japan and the West, with the United States holding regular air and naval patrols to ensure freedom of navigation.

The Izumo helicopter carrier, commissioned only two years ago, will make stops in Singapore, Indonesia, the Philippines and Sri Lanka before joining the Malabar joint naval exercise with Indian and US naval vessels in the Indian Ocean in July.

It will return to Japan in August, the sources said.

"The aim is to test the capability of the Izumo by sending it out on an extended mission," said one of the sources who have knowledge of the plan. "It will train with the US Navy in the South China Sea," he added, asking not to be identified because he is not authorized to talk to the media.

A spokesman for Japan's Maritime Self Defence Force declined to comment.

Taiwan, Malaysia, Vietnam, the Philippines and Brunei also claim parts of the sea which has rich fishing grounds, oil and gas deposits and through which around $5 trillion of global sea-borne trade passes each year.

Japan does not have any claim to the waters, but has a separate maritime dispute with China in the East China Sea.

Japan wants to invite Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, who has pushed ties with China in recent months as he has criticised the old alliance with the United States, to visit the Izumo when it visits Subic Bay, about 100 km (62 miles) west of Manila, another of the sources said.

Asked during a news conference about his view on the warship visit, Duterte said, without elaborating, "I have invited all of them."

He added: "It is international passage, the South China Sea is not our territory, but it is part of our entitlement."

On whether he would visit the warship at Subic Bay, Duterte said: "If I have time."

Japan's flag-flying operation comes as the United States under President Donald Trump appears to be taking a tougher line with China. Washington has criticized China's construction of man-made islands and a build-up of military facilities that it worries could be used to restrict free movement. 
Beijing in January said it had "irrefutable" sovereignty over the disputed islands after the White House vowed to defend "international territories".


The 249 metre-long (816.93 ft) Izumo is as large as Japan's World War Two-era carriers and can operate up to nine helicopters. It resembles the amphibious assault carriers used by US Marines, but lacks their well deck for launching landing craft and other vessels. 
Japan in recent years, particularly under Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, has been stretching the limits of its post-war, pacifist constitution. It has designated the Izumo as a destroyer because the constitution forbids the acquisition of offensive weapons. The vessel, nonetheless, allows Japan to project military power well beyond its territory.


Based in Yokosuka, near to Tokyo, which is also home to the US Seventh Fleet's carrier, the Ronald Reagan, the Izumo's primary mission is anti-submarine warfare. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-in-south-china-sea/articleshow/57618733.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:38 IST
*Final Status of INS Virat *

INS Viraat has already been decommissioned on 6.3.2017.

A proposal for conversion of INS Viraat as an Aircraft Museum including tourist and hospitality components on commercial basis was forwarded by the State Government of Andhra Pradesh to Ministry of Defence on 26th October 2016.

Andhra Pradesh Government has requested 50% equity participation by Ministry of Defence in their proposed Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) for the proposal contained in reply to para (b) & (c). The proposal for equity participation was not accepted by the Ministry of Defence and the same has been communicated to Government of Andhra Pradesh on 14.12.2016.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri V. Vijayasai Reddy in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/car-rally-team-arrives-at-ina/article17600657.ece

* As part of the celebration to commemorate the platinum jubilee of INS Valsura *
A five-car rally team of the Indian Navy’s social outreach programme ‘Coast to Coast’ arrived at the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala as part of its tour of the region.

The rally is part of the celebration to commemorate the platinum jubilee of INS Valsura.

The team that arrived on March 21 was formally received by Captain Sumeet Kapoor, training co-ordinator of the INA.

The rally was planned as a mega road trip in five cars to cover a distance of more than 6,000 kms. The rally was also planned to touch all major naval establishments and places of maritime heritage.

The participants of the rally were flagged off at the INA at 7 a.m. on Wednesday by INA Commandant Vice Admiral S.V. Bhokare.

The crew would reach Southern Naval Command headquarters in Kochi after visiting Kozhikode.

The participants of the rally paid floral tributes at the war memorial column here in the morning.






IN MEMORY Floral tributes being paid at the War Memorial column in Kannur on Wednesday as part of the ‘Coast to Coast’ rally of the navy. | Photo Credit:  S_K_MOHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-March, 2017 17:52 IST
*Indian Navy Eyes the Third Pole *



Indian Navy’s second expedition to Mount Everest was flagged off by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval Staff this morning by handing over the Ceremonial Ice Axe to the climbers. These climbers have been selected from various Ships, Submarines, Aircraft Squadrons and Establishments of the Indian Navy.


The theme of the Expedition being “Sagar Tal se Sagar Matha (from Seabed to Summit)”, the Ceremonial Ice Axe with the Naval Ensign was taken to the bottom of sea by diving off the coast of Karwar and now it shall be taken to the highest point on Earth, thus depicting Navy’s efforts to soar from depths of Ocean to the Summit


The Indian Navy’s association with the Himalayas dates back to 1965 when Capt MS Kohli of Indian Navy led the first successful Indian expedition atop the world’s highest peak. In 2004, the first all Navy expedition was flagged off from Indian Navy Submarine Sindhuraj at 50 metres below the sea and went on to plant the Naval Ensign at 8848 metres. The Navy is now looking at conquering glory by launching a second expedition to Mount Everest in May this year, Accordingly, 24 enthusiastic naval climbers have been selected for this prestigious mission after a grueling selection process over the last two years. This event also marks the grand revival by Indian Navy of promoting mountaineering as an adventure sport and to also commemorate 50 years of first Indian ascent by Captain MS Kohli. The expedition to the highest peak in the world complements the Sagar Parikrama III (all women circumnavigation by sea), thus showcasing the multi dimensional prowess of the Indian Navy through adventure activities.


In preparing the climbers for this ultimate challenge in mountaineering, the Indian Navy has conducted expeditions to various peaks in the country over the past two years. These, include peaks like Mt. Saifee (6154m), Mt. Kun (7077m), Mt. Satopanth (7075m), Mt. Jogin (6456 m), Mt. Mukut East (7135 m), Mt Saser Kangri IV (7416m),Mt Saser Kangri I(7672m), Mt. Abi Gamin (7355m) besides a commendable ascent of Mt Kamet (7756m), the highest climbable peak in India. 



The team has undergone a month long rigorous winter training in December 2016 at the Army Mountaineering Institute located near the Siachen Glacier. Apart from improving essential ice and snow craft skills, the team endured the inhospitable terrain and extreme cold in the world’s highest and coldest battlefield at the peak of winter.

Over the last one month, the team has also undergone rigorous strength and endurance training at a consolidation camp being conducted at Delhi, which included stairs climbing with load, running, trekking, full body workouts at gymnasium under the supervision of professional experts. Yoga sessions aimed to help cope with higher altitudes with limited oxygen were also a part of this training camp. The team is now ready and eager to get on with the arduous task ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## monitor

* On 30th Mar 88 three TU142Ms arrived at INS Hansa Goa after a flight fm Simferopol *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 19:33 IST
*Defence Minister Hands Over Indigenous DRDO Naval Systems *

The Minister of Defence, Finance and Corporate Affairs Shri Arun Jaitley handed over three Naval Systems indigenously developedby Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba here today. The Minister also released two other products developed by DRDO namelyIP-based Secure Phone and the Gallium Nitride Technology. Speaking on the occasion Shri Jaitley remarked that DRDO is becoming an important instrument for self-reliance of the nation. He stated that some of the best innovations have come from the pool of scientists of DRDO. The Defence Minister also said that great societies and nations are made through people working on important tasks in anonymity, like the DRDO scientists who were honoured today. Shri Jaitley also said that in the modern world, societies that invent and innovate will make faster progress.

The Minister gave away the annual DRDO awards in various categories during the function. Apart from the scientists and teams who won awards in various vistas of technological excellence, the Advanced Systems Laboratory, Hyderabad and the Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre, Bangalore won the coveted Silicon Trophy and Titanium Trophy respectively.

The Naval Systems handed over to the Indian Navy are USHUS-II Submarine Sonar, Directing Gear for Hull Mounted Sonar Array, and RLG based Inertial Navigation System for Ship Applications (INS-SA). The export potential of DRDO technologies also received due recognition during the function, with the announcement of the bagging of export order for DRDO-developed torpedo to Myanmar.

Speaking on the occasion Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Minister of State for Defence said DRDO is playing an important role in self-reliance of Defence Forces and the export potential of the Organisation is finding a place in the global Defence market. He congratulated all the awardees and their families. 

Chairman, DRDO and Secretary, Department of Defence (R&D)Dr. S Christopher in his address said the Defence Acquisition Council cleared order value of DRDO products has gone uptoRs. 2.56 lakh crore out of which about Rs. 1 lakh crore was in the last two years alone.

Sonars are the eyes and ears of a submarine under water. DRDO has developed the State-of-the-Art submarine sonar suite, USHUS-II, a highly evolved compendium of multiple sensors. The constituent sonars in the suite include passive sonar, active sonar, intercept sonar, obstacle avoidance sonar and underwater telephony.

Directing Gear is an electro-mechanical system that supports the transducer array of hull-mounted ship sonar systems and rotates it at a controlled speed for in-situ acoustic calibration at Harbour and Sea.

The Inertial Navigation System, based on indigenous Ring Laser Gyroscopes, provides vital information on the ship's position coordinates and heading for steering it to its destination accurately. It features high speed processor, multi-constellation Sat Nav receiver, ship specific interfaces and innovative algorithms.

With the emergence of Gallium Nitride as a state-of-the-art material for MMIC applications, DRDO has established this futuristic technology, which will substantially help in the development of next generation radars, seekers and communication systems, for application in Light Combat Aircraft.

The Secure IP Phone incorporates an indigenous encryption algorithm on a trustworthy hardware platform to provide a high level of secrecy to voice and data, for communication of strategic and tactical plans of the Armed Forces. 

The function was also attended by senior functionaries of the Ministry of Defence, Indian Navy, DRDO and industry partners.

*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley taking a close look at the USHUS-II Submarine Sonar, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley being explained about RLG based inertial navigation system for ship applications (INS-SA) by the DRDO Scientists, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over a replica of USHUS-II Submarine Sonar to the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over a replica of Directing Gear for Hull Mounted Sonar Array Sonar to the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.




The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over a replica of RLG based inertial navigation system for ship applications (INS-SA) to the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley releasing the DRDO developed IP-Based Secure Phone and the Gallium Nitride Technology, during the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing the gathering, at the handing over ceremony of the DRDO developed products to the Indian Navy, in New Delhi on March 24, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/navy-gets-3-naval-systems-from-drdo-4584203/

The Gallium Nitride Technology will substantially help in the development of next generation radars, seekers and communication systems, for application in Light Combat Aircraft, said a scientist.

The Secure IP Phone incorporates an indigenous encryption algorithm on a “trustworthy hardware platform” to provide high level of secrecy to voice and data, for communication of strategic and tactical plans of the Armed Forces.

The Advanced Systems Laboratory, Hyderabad and the Microwave Tube Research and Development Centre, Bangalore won the coveted Silicon Trophy and Titanium Trophy, respectively.

The export potential of DRDO technologies was also mentioned at the event with the announcement of the bagging of export order for DRDO-developed torpedo to Myanmar.

Subhash Bhamre, Minister of State for Defence, said DRDO is playing an important role in self-reliance of defence forces and the export potential of products developed by it is finding a place in the global defence market.

Explaining about the systems handed over to the navy, a DRDO scientist said submarine sonar suite, USHUS-II, is a highly evolved compendium of multiple sensors and the constituent sonars in the suite include passive sonar, active sonar, intercept sonar, obstacle avoidance sonar and underwater telephony.

The Inertial Navigation System, based on indigenous Ring Laser Gyroscopes, provides vital information on the ship’s position coordinates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

According to Sputnik 





https://sputniknews.com/asia/201703251051929663-india-tu-154-m-albatross/

New Delhi (Sputnik) — The navy had already begun gradually phasing out the Tupolevs, nicknamed Albatross, which were key in anti-submarine warfare and maritime patrol roles.

"The workhorse of the Indian Navy, mainstay of maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare for almost 30 years, Tu-142M aircraft to retire in a week," announced the Indian Navy. The 49.5-meter-long craft with a 50-meter wingspan also served in photographic and radio reconnaissance missions.

"Tu-142M is the fastest turboprop aircraft in the world. Many fighters found it difficult to intercept this machine at high altitude. Tupolevs have been the Eye in the Sky of the Indian Navy for the past 30 yrs providing critical real time inputs for maritime operations," said the Indian Navy.

Only three aircraft are in service as the Navy had started the gradual phasing out with the induction of eight P8I multi-mission aircraft. Boeing will begin deliveries of four other P8Is in 2020.

The Indian Navy had upgraded Tu-142M aircraft during 2006-10. The aircraft is armed with weapons like the Kh-35 anti-ship missile, self-guided missiles, torpedoes, depth charges and twin AM-23 automatic cannon.

The Indian Navy and the south Indian state of Andhra Pradesh have decided to convert the aircraft into a museum at a cost of US$ 0.75 million.


----------



## RISING SUN

Anything on INS Aridhman, it was scheduled for soft launch this year.


----------



## Vertiti Scrutator

Explicit disqualification of Naval LCA Mk2 (earlier statement merely said LCA, causing confusion about the status of Mk2)!!
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-tejas-didnt-fit-the-bill/article17664569.ece

"...What the Navy wants is a deck-based fighter, but the LCA Navy Mk1 doesn’t meet that requirement. Its power-to-weight ratio, the thrust the engine generates [are insufficient] and it’s underpowered for the airframe. *Unfortunately, even the Mk2 variant doesn’t qualify.* That’s why we took this case up to the Defence Ministry."

How is it that the thrust-to-weight ratio of Mk2 became obvious to Navy only recently?? The purported engine thrust (of F414) and the purported weight of Mk2 was supposedly obvious for a long time!!! Did ADA claim recently that they cannot achieve the weight limit for Mk2 that they had set themselves??


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-March, 2017 11:41 IST
*CURTAIN RAISER : DE-INDUCTION OF TU 142M *

The Indian Navy is preparing for de-induction of TU142M Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft after its 29 years of dedicated service to the nation. The aircraft would be formally de-inducted by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff at a special ceremony scheduled to be held at INS Rajali, India's premiere Naval Air Station in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu on 29 March 17. To commemorate the stellar service of the TU142M, a TU Static Display Aircraft would also be inaugurated by the Chief of Naval Staff at INS Rajali.

The TU142M Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft was inducted into Indian Navy at Dabolim Goa from erstwhile USSR in 1988. The aircraft subsequently shifted base permanently to INS Rajali in 1992 and became the most formidable LRMR ASW aircraft of the Indian Navy. The aircraft has done the Indian Navy proud by participating in all major naval exercises and operations with distinction. The aircraft saw action during operation ‘Cactus’ in Maldives and participated in operational missions off Sri Lanka to provide airborne surveillance. TU142M aircraft with its 04 powerful engines, contra rotating, slender fuselage and swept wings is the fastest turboprop aircraft in the world and reportedly has been difficult to intercept by fighters. With its enhanced endurance, speed, long range weapons and sensors the aircraft transformed the aspects of Maritime Reconnaissance and airborne ASW for the Indian Navy and was one of the most formidable platforms around the world.

TU142M aircraft operations over the years stand testament to the skill, courage and professionalism of the men and women who have been entrusted with the responsibility to fly and maintain this vital aviation asset of the Indian Navy. The aircraft has had a distinguished service with over 30,000 hours of accident free flying. During its service life, the aircraft has undergone several modifications and retro fitments to keep up with evolving technology and changing requirements of Indian Navy. As a result, the aircraft has throughout its service life, been participating in and has been a major factor during all Naval operations. Despite being in its twilight year, the aircraft performed exceptionally well during the recently conducted Naval Exercise TROPEX in Mar 2017.

The other event of milestone proportion would be the Silver Jubilee of INS Rajali, the naval air station which was synonymous with the TU and its home for the last 29 years. The role of TU142M will now be taken on by the newly inducted P-8l aircraft. The P-8I aircraft has proven all its systems and has been fully integrated into the operational grid of the Indian Navy. Commander Yogender Mair, the last Commanding officer of the squadron with TU142M aircraft will hand over the reins to Commander V Ranganathan, who will be the first Squadron Commanding Officer with the P-8l.

*Background Information *

INAS 312 was commissioned on 18 Nov 1976 at INS Hansa, Goa with five Lockheed L1049G Super Constellation aircraft acquired from No. 6 Squadron of the IAF. After de-induction of Super Constellation from the squadron in 1983, TU-142M LRMR ASW aircraft was inducted into INAS 312 on 16 Apr 88 by the then Defence Minister, Mr KC Pant at INS Hansa. The squadron later shifted its base to the East Coast of India in Apr 92 and has since then been based at INS Rajali, Arakkonam (Tamil Nadu).

INAS 312 has the unique distinction of operating the heaviest, fastest and highest flying turbo prop in the world namely the TU-142M which has been the mainstay of LRMR and ASW operations of the Indian Navy for close to three decades. Over the years, the TU-142M has rendered yeomen service to the nation and has taken part in all major exercises and operations including Operation Cactus in Maldives, Op Vijay in 1998, Op Parakram in 2002 and Anti-piracy Operations from 2011 till date. For its outstanding professionalism and momentous contribution to the Navy, the Squadron was awarded Unit Citation by the Chief of Naval Staff in the year 2002 and adjudged the Best Frontline Squadron on numerous occasions over the years. After 29 years of dedicated service, the TU-142M LRMR ASW aircraft was drawn down on 29 Mar 17.

The *Boeing P-8I *aircraft, dedicated to the nation by the erstwhile Defence Minister Mr. Manohar Parrikar on 13 Nov 15, is the *third* aircraft after the *Lockheed L1049G Super Constellation* and the *TU-142M* aircraft to be operated by *INAS 312*.

On 29 Mar 17, Commander Yogendra Mair shall hand over the Command of INAS 312 to Commander V Ranganathan (an ex-TU pilot himself) with the induction of Boeing P8I in a ceremony at INS Rajali, Arakkonam. Admiral Sunil Lamba, AVSM, PVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff, along with other dignitaries, would preside over the function. The ceremony also coincides with Silver Jubilee of INS Rajali, home to the TU-142M aircraft for nearly three decades. The ‘heritage display’ of TU-142M would also be inaugurated as part of the ceremony. The event shall conclude with a fly-past comprising fixed and rotary wing aircraft of the Indian Naval Air Arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

RISING SUN said:


> Anything on INS Aridhman, it was scheduled for soft launch this year.


http://idrw.org/ins-aridhaman-break-cover-2017/


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian naval ship INS Darshak arrives at the Port of Colombo on a training visit
The hydrographic survey ship, INS Darshak of the Indian Navy arrived at the Port of Colombo on Monday on a training visit, the Navy Media Unit said.

The ship was ceremonially welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in compliance with naval traditions on her arrival.

The Commanding Officer of INS Darshak Captain Peush Pawsey paid a courtesy call on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters and they held cordial discussions.

During her stay in Sri Lanka, the ship's crew is scheduled to take part in a number of programs organized by the Sri Lanka Navy. Further, they are expected to play several friendly matches of volleyball and basketball as well.

On completion of its stay in the country, INS Darshak will depart from the Colombo harbor on 30th of this month. 
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17A/Mar27_1490618600CH.php

Iran Navy flotilla berths at India’s Cochin port
An Iranian Navy fleet has docked at India’s Port of Cochin in line with the Islamic Republic’s policy of expanding its naval presence in high seas.

The operational training flotilla comprises Shaheed Naqdi destroyer and Tunb warships.

The fleet is scheduled to leave Cochin Port on Tuesday.

Iran and India have adopted measures to develop positive defense and military cooperation during recent years.

In May 2016, an Indian navy flotilla called at the southern Iranian port city of Bandar Abbas, as the two countries work to boost friendly maritime relations.

The fleet, comprising INS Trikand (F51) and INS Ganga (F22) frigates, arrived in Bandar Abbas, the capital of Hormozgan Province, for a four-day stay.
In August 2015, an Indian navy fleet, comprising the INS Beas (F37) and INS Betwa (F39) frigates, docked at Bandar Abbas for a four-day stay.

In late January 2015, Iranian Navy's destroyer Alvand set sail to India to participate in joint maneuvers with several other navies. It participated in the naval drills along with other destroyers near Visakhapatnam Port in India.

In recent years, Iran has made great achievements in its defense sector and conducted numerous military drills.

Over the past few years, Iran’s Navy has increased its presence in high seas to safeguard naval routes and provide security for merchant vessels and tankers.

Iran has repeatedly assured other countries that its military might poses no threat to other states, insisting that the country’s defense doctrine is entirely based on deterrence.
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/0...-Cochin-Shaheed-Naqdi-destroyer-Tunb-warships

Indian and US Naval ships visit Sri Lanka
An Indian and an American Naval ship arrived to Sri Lanka on Monday (27th March). According to Navy media sources INS 'Darshak', a hydrographic survey ship of the Indian Navy and USS 'Comstock', a Whidbey Island-Class Dock Landing Ship of the United States Navy arrived to the island on a training visit. The visiting ships were accorded a traditional naval welcome upon their arrival at the Colombo Port by their local counterparts.

'INS Darshak' is scheduled to leave the country on Thursday (30th March) while 'USS Comstock' arrived here making a four day visit.

The crew of the two ships is scheduled to take part in a number of events organized by the Sri Lanka Navy during their stay in the country.
http://www.defence.lk/new.asp?fname=Indian_and_US_Naval_ships_visit_Sri_Lanka_20170328_01

Indian hydro-graphic survey ship INS ‘Darshak’ in Colombo port
The hydrographic- survey ship, INS ‘Darshak’ of the Indian Navy arrived at the Port of Colombo today on a training visit. The ship was ceremonially welcomed by the Sri Lanka Navy in compliance with naval traditions on her arrival, Navy said.

The Commanding Officer of ‘Darshak’ Captain Peush Pawsey paid a courtesy call on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters and they held cordial discussions. Mementos were also exchanged to mark the occasion.

During her stay in Sri Lanka, the ship’s crew is scheduled to take part in a number of programmes organized by the Sri Lanka Navy. Further, they are expected to play several friendly matches of volleyball and basketball as well. On completion of its stay in the country, INS ‘Darshak’ will depart from the Colombo harbour on 30th of this month. 
http://www.sundaytimes.lk/article/1...aphic-survey-ship-ins-darshak-in-colombo-port


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 17:53 IST
*Inauguration of ‘Test Bed’ of Integrated Automatic Aviation Meteorological Systems (IAAMS) at INS Rajali *


Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval Staff, inaugurated the first ever ‘Integrated Automatic Aviation Meteorological System (IAAMS)’ at INS Rajali today on 28 March 2017. The IAAMS is an ambitious project of the Indian Navy to modernise the meteorological infrastructure of the nine Naval Air Stations (NAS). INS Rajali at Arakkonam was identified for setting up this sophisticated system on a ‘Test Bed’ site, where the complete integrated system has been tested for its reliability, performance and functioning. The IAAMS project will give a major fillip to aviation safety, through automation of weather monitoring process.

Equipped with the state of the art Meteorological Sensors viz., Radar Vertical Wind Profiler, Transmissometer, Ceilometer and Automatic Weather Observation System, IAAMS undertakes automatic and continuous recording of relevant weather parameters that are vital for accurate weather forecasting. It has a special alarm feature that alerts the duty staff during abnormal change of weather parameters that may affect safe flying operations. The system can also provide automatic dissemination of routine weather reports as per World Meteorological Organisation standards to other air stations and Air Traffic Controller towers without human intervention.

Installation at remaining eight NAS would be undertaken by the system integrator M/s SGS Weather and Environmental Systems Private Limited, New Delhi and is expected to be completed by March 2019.


----------



## RISING SUN

Narendra Modi government's Rs 8,000 crore plan for home-made choppers
Prime Minister Narendra Modi has cleared a proposal worth around Rs 8,000 crore for acquiring 32 made in India ALH Dhruv helicopters.
Providing a major boost to the maritime security capabilities of the Navy and Coast Guard, Prime Minister Narendra Modi has cleared a proposal worth around Rs 8,000 crore for acquiring 32 made in India ALH Dhruv helicopters to be built by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited.

"In a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Security headed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, the proposal to acquire these choppers meant for coastal and maritime security worth around Rs 8,000 crore was given clearance," Defence Ministry sources told MAIL TODAY here.

Of the 32 choppers to be built by the HAL, 16 each would be shared by the two services.

PROJECT UNDER MAKE IN INDIA PROGRAMME

"The project will be under the Make in India programme being spearheaded by the Prime Minister himself and state-owned HAL would not only provide the helicopters but also develop the infrastructure for operations of these helicopters in both the services," the sources said.

Incidentally, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) clearance for the project had also come in 2014 when Arun Jaitley was given the charge of Defence Ministry for the first time and the final approval has also come at a time when he is holding the office after Manohar Parrikar's departure to Goa.

At the moment, the Indian Navy has deployed its fleet of the ALH Dhruv helicopters in Kochi at its base INS Garuda but has now plans HAL to develop base for operations of 32 copters of deploying the fresh fleet at different bases across the coast line.

The Coast Guard has these twin-engine helicopters at its different bases for carrying out search and rescue and coastal surveillance missions.

"The Navy is also planning to equip the choppers with some low frequency SONARs which would be developed by the force with the help of an advanced DRDO laboratory," the sources said.

FIRST DELIVERY IN 2020

After the signing of the contract, the forces are scheduled to get their first machine in the year 2020 and the last helicopter is scheduled to be provided to them by 2022, the sources said.

The ALH is being employed for a variety of missions including advanced search and rescue, special heli-borne, armed patrol, VVIP ferrying and transport operations by the Navy.

The 16 helicopters being provided to the Navy would help it in meeting some of the operational gaps created due to the lack of new helicopters as projects have either been retracted or are stuck at different levels.

The Navy requires over 145 multirole helicopters (MRHs) with antisubmarine warfare capabilities, without which its warships are virtually defenceless against enemy submarines, and 110 twin-engine naval light utility helicopters (NUHs) to replace obsolete singleengine Chetaks.

India is one of the largest importers of arms and military platforms globally. The government has been focusing significantly on promoting defence indigenisation by taking a slew of reform initiatives including liberalising FDI in defence sector.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...s-hindustan-aeronautics-limited/1/914372.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 16:10 IST
*Commissioning of INLCU L51 by Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, AVSM Commander-in-Chief Andaman And Nicobar Command *

INLCU L51 was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 28 Mar 2017 by Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, AVSM, Commander-in-Chief, Andaman and Nicobar Command at Port Blair. The commissioning ceremony was attended by Vice Admiral Dilip Deshpande, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, Rear Admiral VK Saxena (Retd), CMD, GRSE and other senior officers from Indian Navy. 

LCU 51 IS First of the Eight ships of the LCU Mk IV Class. It has been built by M/s Garden Reach Ship Builders & Engineers Ltd, Kolkata, it is the first of the eight ships of the LCU MK IV Class. Conceived and designed indigenously, the commissioning of the ship adds a feather to the glorious chapter in the nation’s ‘Make in India’ initiatives & indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction.  With a displacement of 900 tons the magnificent ship spans 62.8 m in length and 11 m in breadth.

The ship is propelled by 02 MTU diesel engines of 1840 Kw rating and can sustain speeds up to 15 knots. The ship has been built to assist in amphibious operations by carrying out beaching operations and has an endurance of 1500 nm. The ship will also play a key role in carrying out maritime surveillance of Andaman & Nicobar Islands for preventing anti-poaching, illegal fishing, drug trafficking, human trafficking, poaching and other illegal activities. It will also enhance the capabilities of the Andaman and Nicobar Command in Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) operations.

The armament onboard the ship consists of two 30 mm CRN -91 guns manufactured by Ordnance Factory, Medak. The gun is controlled by an electrical day-night fire control system namely Stabilised Optronic Pedestal (SOP) manufactured by Bharat Electronic Limited (BEL). The ship is also equipped with 12.7 mm Heavy Machine Guns and 7.62 mm Medium Machine Guns. In addition, the ship is fitted with state-of-the art Electronic Warfare suite for early detection of adversaries.

The ship is also equipped with Integrated Platform Management System and Integrated Bridge System for automated controls and quick functioning. INLCU L51 is commanded by Cdr Vishwesh S Nadkarni.

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba inaugurated the ‘Test Bed’ of Integrated Automatic Aviation Meteorological Systems (IAAMS), at INS Rajali, in Tamil Nadu on March 28, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

A 1988 file picture of TU142M long range maritime patrol aircraft which was inducted into the Indian Navy at Dabolim in Goa. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-maritime-patrol-aircraft/article17697794.ece


 
*Its role will be taken on by the newly inducted Boeing P-8I aircraft. *
After 30,000 hours of accident-free flying for nearly three decades, the TU-142M long range maritime patrol aircraft will be de-inducted at the INS Rajali naval air station in Arakkonam on Wednesday by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba.

Its role will be taken on by the newly inducted Boeing P-8I aircraft.

Inducted into the Navy at Dabolim Goa from the erstwhile USSR in 1988, the TU-142M, also capable of anti-submarine warfare operations, shifted its base and made INS Rajali its permanent home in 1992, says a release.

The aircraft was part of all major exercises and operations including “Operation Cactus” in Maldives, “Operation Vijay” in 1998, “Operation Parakram” in 2002 and anti-piracy operations from 2011 till date.

With its four powerful engines, contra-rotating, slender fuselage and swept wings, TU-142M aircraft is the fastest turboprop aircraft in the world. In fact, it has been difficult for fighters to intercept it, the release said.

Over the years, the aircraft underwent several modifications with retro fitments to keep in tune with evolving technology and changing requirements of the Navy. It performed well during naval exercise TROPEX conducted this month.

*Winning laurels*
Winning laurels was nothing new for the squadron. It was awarded Unit Citation by the Chief of the Naval Staff in 2002 for its “outstanding professionalism and momentous contribution” to the Navy, and adjudged the Best Frontline Squadron on numerous occasions over the years.

On Wednesday, Commander Yogender Mair, last commanding officer of the TU-142M squadron, will hand over the reins to Commander V. Ranganthan, who will be the first commanding officer of the P-8I squadron.

To commemorate the TU-142M's service in the last 29 years, a static display of the aircraft would be inaugurated at INS Rajali.

The day marks another milestone - INS Rajali celebrates its silver jubilee, the release said.


----------



## #hydra#

Why can't we convert it to a long-range bomber,or reverse engineer it. Such a majestic system need not to be preserved as a yesteryear relics in museums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

#hydra# said:


> Why can't we convert it to a long-range bomber,or reverse engineer it. Such a majestic system need not to be preserved as a yesteryear relics in museums.


Simply because its life is over.


----------



## Penguin

#hydra# said:


> Why can't we convert it to a long-range bomber,or reverse engineer it. Such a majestic system need not to be preserved as a yesteryear relics in museums.


Convert?

The *Tupolev Tu-142* (Russian: Туполев Ту-142; NATO reporting name: *Bear F/J*) is a maritime reconnaissance and anti-submarine warfare (ASW) aircraft _derived from _the Tu-95 turboprop strategic bomber. The Tu-142 differed from the Tu-95 in having a _stretched fuselage_ to accommodate specialised equipment for its ASW and surveillance roles, a _reinforced undercarriage_ to support rough-field capability, _improved avionics and weapons_, and _enhancements to general performance_. The Tu-142's capability was incrementally improved while the type was in service.

Eight Tu-142MK-E's, downgraded Tu-142MK's, were purchased in December 1984 by the Indian Naval Air Arm (_E_ stands for "export"). The first arrived March 1988, the first three Tu-142s arrived and by October 1988 all eight were delivered. The Indian Navy retired the remaining three operational aircraft on 29 March 2017.






Tu-95MS takes up to 15,000 kg in ordnance, including the Raduga Kh-20, Kh-22, and Kh-55/101/102, or 8 Kh-101/102 cruise missiles mounted _*on underwing pylons*_. Anti-ship missiles are also an possibility.






It can also take cruisemissiles in its *bomb bay*






Which can house a *rotary launcher*





*Tu-142MZ Combat radius:* 6,500 km (3,454 nmi, 3,977 mi)
*Tu-95MS Range:* 15,000 km (8,100 nmi, 9,400 mi) unrefueled

By comparison:

P-8A

*Ordnance*: 5 internal and 6 external stations for AGM-84H/K SLAM-ER, AGM-84 Harpoon, Mark 54 torpedo, missiles, mines, torpedoes, bombs, and a High Altitude Anti-Submarine Warfare Weapon system

*Combat radius:* 2,222 km (1,200 nmi) w. 4 hours on station (for anti-submarine warfare mission)
*Ferry range:* 8,300 km (4,500 nmi)

IL-38

*Ordnance*: Two internal weapons bays, one forward of the wing, housing sonobuoys and one behind the wing housing weapons. 9,000 kg total of disposable stores, including depth-charges, mines, torpedoes and bombs. Indian modifications included fitting pylons to the fuselage side to carry the Sea Eagle anti-ship missile. Possibly air-launched Brahmos attached to underwing pylons on the three modernized Indian Navy aircraft

*Ferry range:* 7,500 km (4,660 mi; 4,050 nmi), unrefueled
SU-30MKI

*Ordnance*: 8 tonnes of external stores.

*Range:* 3,000 km (1,620 nmi) at altitude; (1,270 km, 690 nmi near ground level; with no external fuel tanks)
*Ferry range:* 8,000 km (4,320 nmi) with two in-flight refuellings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

RISING SUN said:


> Simply because its life is over.


No man, fuselage has some life left for further operations. But it's avionics isn't par with p8I that's why IN retires it from maritime rec role.

I do believe,if IN done some sort of life extension and upgradations done on tu142 for converting it as a bomber,our problems of teaching Chinese mainland might have solved. Remember how much extensive upgradations has done on mirage2000 of IAF.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-March, 2017 16:15 IST
*De-Induction Of Indian Navy’s TU142M Aircraft and Induction of Boeing P 8 I Into INAS 312 * 

After having served the Indian Navy with pride and élan for 29 years, during which it accomplished 30,000 hrs of accident free flying, the TU142M aircraft were given a befitting farewell in a special ceremony organised today (29 Mar 2017) at INS Rajali, India’s premiere Naval Air Station in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu. The ceremony was attended by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command, serving and retired officers and men, who have served in the INAS 312 and other senior officials from the Navy as well as from civil administration. 

Speaking on the occasion, Admiral Sunil Lanba lauded the stellar role played by TU142M aircraft in the defence of the country as a Maritime Reconnaissance and Airborne ASW aircraft. He recollected the crucial role played by the Squadron in Operation Cactus in Maldives, where fleeing mercenaries were detected and tracked till they were apprehended by Indian warships. The Admiral also mentioned the maiden participation by TU’s as the first Indian Naval Aircraft in the Republic Day flypast at New Delhi on 26 Jan 1999. He also acknowledged the professionalism of the pilots, the maintainers and all those personnel associated with flying and maintaining the aircraft in peak efficiency during their service. The rich legacy of the Squadron would continue as the baton is being passed on to the proud crew of the worthy successors viz. the P-8 I Squadron, said the Admiral. 

With the imposing looks and a lethal punch to match, the TU14M aircraft which have been nothing short of a ‘Flying Destroyer’, were given an impressive farewell as they flew for one last time today along with three Chetak helicopters, two Dorniers, one each IL-38 and the Boeing P-8I. In appreciation of the stellar service of the TU142M aircraft, a TU Static Display was also inaugurated by the Chief of Naval Staff at lNS Rajali. 

INAS 312 was commissioned on 18 Nov 1976 at INS Hansa, Goa with five Lockheed L1049G Super Constellation aircraft acquired from No. 6 Squadron of the IAF. After de-induction of Super Constellation from the squadron in 1983, TU-142M LRMR ASW aircraft was inducted into INAS 312 on 16 Apr 88 by the then Defence Minister, Mr KC Pant at INS Hansa. The squadron later shifted its base to the East Coast of India in Apr 92 and has since then been based at INS Rajali, Arakkonam (Tamil Nadu). In fact, the first TU142M landed at Rajali on 07 Mar 92 and from here started a glorious chapter of Long Range Maritime Air Operations of the Indian Navy. The TU142M truly brought in the era of dominant Maritime Reconnaissance and Airborne ASW for the Indian Navy and has always been counted as amongst the best and the most feared LRMR platforms in the world. 

INAS 312 has the unique distinction of operating the heaviest, fastest and highest flying turbo prop in the world namely the TU-142M which has been the mainstay of LRMR and ASW operations of the Indian Navy for close to three decades. Over the years, the TU-142M has rendered yeomen service to the nation and has taken part in all major exercises and operations including Operation Cactus in Maldives, Op Vijay in 1998, Op Parakram in 2002 and Anti-piracy Operations from 2011 till date. The Squadron was awarded Unit Citation by the Chief of Naval Staff in the year 2002 for outstanding professionalism and momentous contribution to the Service and adjudged the Best Frontline Squadron on numerous occasions over the years. 

After 29 years of dedicated service, the TU-142M LRMR ASW aircraft was drawn down today (29 Mar 17). Commander Yogender Mair, the last Commanding officer of the squadron with TU142M aircraft handed over the reins to Commander V Ranganathan, who will be the first Commanding Officer of the Squadron with the Boeing P-8I aircraft. The Boeing P-8I aircraft dedicated to the nation by the erstwhile Defence Minister, Mr Manohar Parrikar on 13 Nov 15, is the third type of aircraft, after the Lockheed L1049G Super Constellation and the TU-142M aircraft, to be operated by INAS 312. The P-8I aircraft has proven all its systems and has been fully integrated into the operational grid of the Indian Navy. 

The other event of milestone proportion was the celebration of Silver Jubilee of INS Rajali the air station which was synonymous with the TU’s, and its home for the last 29 years. A special cover was also released by the Postal department to mark the occasion 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba inaugurated the TU 142M on static display, at INS Rajali, in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu on March 29, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-March, 2017 14:44 IST
*Valedictory Function of Higher Defence Management Course-12 held at College of Defence Management *

The Valedictory Function of the Higher Defence Management Course -12 (HDMC-12) was held at College of Defence Management in Secunderabad today. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman COSC & Chief of the Naval Staff,presided over the function and delivered the valedictory address.

HDMC-12 course commenced on 30May 2016 with 150 selected participants of the rank of Colonel and equivalent from the three Services. Besides this, course was also attended by participants from friendly foreign countries, viz. Bangladesh, Nigeria, Iran, Vietnam and Sri Lanka.


On completion of the course, the successful participants were awarded with the degree of Master in Management Studies (MMS) by Osmania University and a certificate of Advanced Course in Management by the All India Management Association.

In his welcome address, Rear Admiral Dushyant Singh Chouhan, Commandant of CDM highlighted the activities of the past academic year and complimented the participants for their creditable performance. He expressed the hope that the course curriculum has succeeded in stimulating effective management thought processes which would crystalise into concrete measures for optimisation of operational effectiveness and resources in the Armed Forces.

In his valedictory address, the Chief Guest congratulated the graduating Participants, who have gone through a demanding curriculum in the last 44 weeks at the College. He also complimented and expressed his special appreciation and congratulations to those who excelled in various disciplines during the curriculum.

He emphasized the implicit need of the hour to seek and respond to emerging challenges before they can manifest themselves as a threat of any consequence and turn them into opportunity. He brought out the essentiality of future leaders to learn how to better predict the future. He said that, to secure the nation, this crystal-gazing needs to be supplemented by an ability to recognise threats through good understanding and the ability to analyze their manifestations, which must further be complemented by an ability to evolve our responses through good governance.

He expressed his confidence that the training in identifying cognitive biases during the course would serve the participant officers well and enable them to take timely and positive action oriented decisions in their position as senior military leaders. To achieve this, he considered it essential that in one's area of operations, one must keep abreast of the developments of related issues, partake in decision making along with others and indeed, must work in close coordination with all other organs of the state involved in the management of national security by facilitation and complementing each other's efforts.

College of Defence Management at Secunderabad is a premier tri-Services institution, acknowledged as a Centre of Excellence for imparting training in Defence Management. The core training curriculum of the College is the Higher Defence Management Course. The College has made significant strides in aligning and integrating management philosophy with operational planning. This is a major milestone in the academic annals of the College.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman, COSC and Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba with the award winners of HDMC-12, at the valedictory function of the Higher Defence Management Course - 12 (HDMC-12), at College of Defence Management, in Secunderabad on March 30, 2017.





The Chairman, COSC and Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba with the HDMC-12 participants from friendly foreign countries, at the valedictory function of the Higher Defence Management Course - 12 (HDMC-12), at College of Defence Management, in Secunderabad on March 30, 2017.





The Chairman, COSC and Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba addressing the valedictory function of the Higher Defence Management Course - 12 (HDMC-12), at College of Defence Management, in Secunderabad on March 30, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/hal-to-provide-32-alh-dhruv-choppers-to-navy-coast-guard-1991444.html

New Delhi: Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has signed a contract with the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) to provide 32 advanced light helicopter Dhruv (ALH-Dhruv), said an official release on Thursday.


Of the 32 helicopters to be built by HAL, 16 each would be shared by both the services.

The Rs 8,000-crore deal includes Performance-based Logistics (PBL) support for five years for 16 helicopters for the ICG. 

Speaking on the deal, T. Suvarna Raju, Chairman and Managing Director, HAL, said: "The PBL is the purchase of logistics support as an integrated, affordable, performance package designed to optimise system readiness and meet performance goals for the product through long-term support arrangements with clear lines of authority and responsibility."

The contracts were signed by V. Natarajan, General Manager (Helicopter Division), HAL, and Jayant Sinha, Joint Secretary, Ministry of Defence, here on Wednesday.

As per the PBL contract, the responsibility for the maintenance will be with HAL and it will have to ensure the fleet availability.

The services in the past have blamed the lower availability of the aircraft to the inadequate support from the manufacturers.

The PBL envisages rewards or penalties based on the performance.

The indigenously designed and developed ALH-DHRUV is a twin-engine, multi-role, multi-mission new generation helicopter.



First Published: Thursday, March 30, 2017 - 22:47


----------



## Death Walking Terror

Islamic Republic of Iran (IRI) Navy warships Naghdi and Tonb visited Kochi from 25 to 28 March 2017. The ships had 232 cadet trainees embarked and the aim of the visit was to enhance good relations and maritime cooperation between IRI Navy and the
# IndianNavy . During their stay at Kochi, the Iranian officers and trainees visited various training units and facilities, including INS Dronacharya, Navigation and Direction School, Water Survival training facility, School for Oceanography and Meteorology and Southern Naval Command Maritime Museum. Captain Reza Ghorbani, the Senior Officer, along with Commander Behenam Hoseinpur and Lieutenant Commander Soroush Hendian, Commanding Officers of IRINS Naghdi and Tonb, respectively called on Vice Admiral A R Karve AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command and discussed issues of mutual interest. In addition, the training teams from the Indian and IRI navies held discussions on training practices prevalent in the respective navies.

Southern Naval Commander also inaugrated a new accommodation for Naval personnel:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

During fiscal 2016-17 the company received orders worth 21,000 crore that included 12 Dornier-228 aircraft for the Indian Navy; 32 ALH light helicopters for the Navy and the Coast Guard; and AL-31 FP engines for the fighter Sukhoi-30 MkI.

The year also saw the first flight of two HAL-designed aircraft—basic trainer HTT-40 and the Light Utility Helicopter LUH, besides carriage trials of the indigenous light fighter LCA fixed with a mid-air refuelling probe.

On the aeroengines front, HAL launched the metal cutting for its 1200-kW HTSE 1200 turboshaft engine.


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Navy inducts surveillance ship INLCU L51
Indian Navy's latest surveillance ship, INLCU L51 was commissioned today and it will be part of the fleet deployed to check poaching, illegal fishing, drug trafficking and other unlawful activities in the Indian Ocean region. The ship was commissioned by Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, Commander-in-Chief of Andaman and Nicobar Command at Port Blair.

It is the first of the eight ships of the LCU Mk IV Class and has been built by M/s Garden Reach Ship Builders & Engineers Ltd, Kolkata.

Conceived and designed indigenously, the commissioning of the ship adds a feather to the glorious chapter in India's 'Make in India' initiative and indigenisation efforts in the field of warship design and construction, the Defence Ministry said in a statement.
The armament onboard the ship include 30 mm CRN -91 guns, 12.7 mm Heavy Machine Guns and 7.62 mm Medium Machine Guns.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...p-inlcu-l51/articleshow/57878315.cms?from=mdr

India signs for naval and coastguard Dhruv ALH helos
India has signed an INR80 billion (USD1.2 billion) deal with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for the procurement of 32 new Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters (ALHs) for the navy and coastguard.

The deal, announced by the company on 30 March, covers 16 helicopters for each service, as well as a five-year performance-based logistics contract. No delivery timeline was disclosed.

As noted by Jane's World Navies, the Indian Navy (IN) currently operates the SA 319B light utility helicopter, which is due to be retired by 2020. Initially the IN envisaged the HAL Dhruv ALH as a replacement but by 2007, following initial deliveries of the helicopter, the platform was considered unsuitable for naval operations.

In November 2013 the first Dhruv ALH Squadron, Indian Naval Air Squadron (INAS) 322, was commissioned at the IN's land base at Garuda in Kochi. Vice Admiral Soni said at the commissioning that the Dhruv would "soon be cleared for a night search and rescue role, one of the few helicopters in the world to have that capability over sea".

As of mid-2015 eight Dhruvs were operational with the navy and the coastguard. In July 2014 it was reported that the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) had approved manufacture of 32 Dhruv Mk IIIs; 16 each for the IN and coastguard. In January 2016 the chief of the naval staff said that negotiations with HAL for procurement of additional Dhruvs were in their final stage.

The naval variant of the Dhruv features retractable tricycle gear, SV-2000 surveillance radar, harpoon decklock, pressure refuelling, and fairings on fuselage sides to house mainwheels, flotation gear, and batteries. The coastguard variant shares a high commonality with the naval version, featuring a nose-mounted surveillance radar; roof-mounted forward-looking infrared (FLIR); starboard side, cabin-mounted 7.62 mm machine gun; radar console and operator's seat; liferaft; and a loudhailer.
http://www.janes.com/article/69187/india-signs-for-naval-and-coastguard-dhruv-alh-helos
http://www.economylead.com/governme...oppers-each-to-indian-navy-coast-guard-115274

Indian Navy gets new weather monitoring system

Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba today unveiled an integrated aviation meteorological system which is expected to bring accuracy in weather monitoring mechanism in the Indian Navy.

The system can also provide automatic dissemination of routine weather reports as per standards followed by the World Meteorological Organisation to other air stations and Air Traffic Controller towers without human intervention.

Installation of the system at remaining eight stations is expected to be completed by March 2019.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ring-system/articleshow/57879069.cms?from=mdr

Indian Navy inducts first Mk IV LCU
The Indian Navy has commissioned the first of eight Mk IV Landing Craft Utility (LCU) vessels designed and manufactured by state-owned shipyard Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE).

The vessel was commissioned on 28 March at Port Blair in a ceremony officiated by the country's Commander-in-Chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command, Vice Admiral Bimal Verma, the Indian defence ministry announced on the same day.

The platform, which was delivered by GRSE in September 2016, is referred to by the service as INLCU L51.

According to specifications provided by the ministry, the vessel has an overall length of 62.8 m and a breadth of 11 m. Powered by two MTU 16V 4000 M53 diesel engines with a power rating of 1840 kW, the LCU can attain a top speed of 15 kt and a standard range of 1,500 n miles at 12 kt.

The platform has been equipped with a hydraulic bow ramp, and features military lift capacity for 145 tonnes of military equipment in addition to 165 troops, according to a Jane's report from October 2016.

"The ship will also play a key role in carrying out maritime surveillance of Andaman and Nicobar Islands for preventing anti-poaching, illegal fishing, drug trafficking, human trafficking, poaching, and other illegal activities", said the ministry.

"It will also enhance the capabilities of the Andaman and Nicobar Command in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) operations", it added.

The LCU's main weapon system consist of two 30 mm CRN -91 naval guns manufactured by Ordnance Factory Medak, complemented by an electro-optical fire control system supplied by Bharat Electronics Limited. The vessel has also been equipped with 12.7 mm and 7.62 mm machine guns for point defence.
http://www.janes.com/article/69111/indian-navy-inducts-first-mk-iv-lcu

Kerala police chief aids extraction of Indian Navy Team from riot hit Kasargod
The Coast to Coast Outreach Programme of Indian Navy ran in to rough weather on day one of their Kerala leg at Kasargod on Tuesday. Bailing them out from a tough situation were the men in khaki of Kerala State Police who took the 15-member team astride their Mahindra XUV 500s safely out of riot torn Kasargod. But all this was not without a sense of drama and the team was forced to seek refuge in the safety of CPCRI guest house at Kasargod.
The team headed by Commander M K Sharma that is on a mission down Peninsular India to spread the word about Indian Navy and its activities as well as career opportunities to mark platinum jubilee of INS Valsura, premier training establishment of the Navy, had to contend with a major law and order situation at Kasargod, some 60-kms from here. The murder of a Muslim cleric in Kasargod saw the local Muslim league there give call for a day long hartal.


The Indian Navy team that set out from the city in the early hours for a meeting with students of Government Higher Secondary School at Kanhangad found themselves staring at hostile crowd in the city. With local police busy handling the fall out of the murder and not able to render immediate assistance, they turned to Lokanath Behera, Kerala State police chief for help. In the meanwhile, the team made their way to CPCRI guest house for their onward journey was not safe.


Cdr Hari Parameshwaran, PRO of the team told TOI though the people were really agitated, they were really nice to the team, after coming to know they were from the Navy. They warned us not to venture ahead unescorted for groups were pelting stones at vehicles. "We could see huge rocks rain down on road from hill tops straddling the NH and an auto rickshaw driver being beaten up after a mob overturned his vehicle," he added underscoring gravity of the situation.


It was only towards evening that the assistance assured by Behera reached them at CPCRI guest house from where they could move forward with police control room vehicle leading their convoy out from the trouble zone. The team presented their escorts with souvenirs to show their appreciation and headed for the Indian Naval Academy at Ezhimala near Payannur. "Behera has assured us protection in areas that could still be volatile due to the incident," he said.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...it-kasargod/articleshow/57756376.cms?from=mdr

Indian fishermen are crossing maritime boundaries – Indian Navy Chief
According to 'The Hindu,' the Indian Navy has been tracking and monitoring Chinese submarines in the Indian Ocean, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, said on Wednesday at a press conference.Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba

At a press conference after a programme to mark the decommissioning of the Tu-142M long-range maritime patrol aircraft after 29 years of service and the silver jubilee of INS Rajali at the naval air station in Arakkonam on Wednesday, he said the Chinese had been deploying submarines in the Indian Ocean since 2013.

Crossing the boundary

'The Hindu' further revealed that, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba when speaking about Indian fishermen coming into conflict with Sri Lanka, he said, “Indian fishermen have been crossing maritime boundary, going and fishing in Sri Lankan waters. A dialogue is going on and there was a meeting between fishing associations of Sri Lanka and Tamil Nadu.”

Admiral Lanba said the Tu-142M had “extensively flown in the airspace around Sri Lanka when the island nation was fighting the LTTE”.

He recollected the crucial role played by the squadron in Operation Cactus in the Maldives, when fleeing mercenaries were detected and tracked till they were apprehended by Indian warships.

On coastal security, he said that after the November 26 terrorist attacks in Mumbai, the Navy was made overall in-charge of maritime security. “We have worked together with the Coast Guard and also coastal State governments and a whole lot of other agencies, such as the marine police and the Department of Fisheries, to ensure that our coasts are safe,” he said.

Admiral Lanba said the Navy was a pioneer in indigenization. It started building ships in India in the early 1960s, and had built over 200 ships in Indian shipyards.

LCA issue

He said the Navy was the first to support the Aeronautical Development Agency and the DRDO in developing the light combat aircraft (LCA). “We are committed to an Indian fighter aircraft that can operate from an aircraft carrier. The LCA Mk1 does not meet our requirements to be a carrier-based fighter aircraft. It does not have the correct power-to-thrust ratio,” he said.

Asked if there were plans to bring in more women in the Navy, he said, “We have close to 500 women officers in the Navy. They are in certain branches, and have now started flying in patrol aircraft. We are examining the issue of them serving on ships.”
http://www.asiantribune.com/node/90280

PART - I
Main Surface Combatants
Project-15B Bangalore-Class Destroyers
An improved version of Kolkata-class. 4 ships planned, 1st one's hull almost complete. First major warship-class to be built after MDL received much-needed upgrades in terms of modular construction.

Carries 16 x BrahMos anti-ship/land-attack cruise missiles (will be replaced with Mach 7-8 BrahMos-II once that's ready) and 48-64 SAMs (Barak-8/8ER), all contained in VLS cells. A new CIWS cannon should be inducted by the time these ships are doing sea trials. MF-STAR AESA multifunction radar and RAWL-02/RAN-40L search radar with EMDINA Combat management system will be integrated. BEL HUMSA-NG sonar suite will be standard.

Project-15A Kolkata-Class Destroyers
The most powerful warship built in India so far. 3 ships planned, 1st one inducted & commissioned earlier this month. 2nd & 3rd ones will follow next year. Armament suite includes 16 BrahMos-1 cruise missiles and 32 (according to some, 64; with 32 additional reloads) Barak-8 SAMs, all VLS-based. Comes with 4 CIWS cannons of 30mm caliber and a 76mm main SRGM. Radars are the same as P-15B as are CMS and Sonar suites, albeit P-15B might be using more advanced/later versions. Full load displacement quoted as 7,400 tons. Hangars for 2 large helicopters are available : the competition of 12-ton Multirole choppers for DDGs should begin soon with the competitors being CH-148 Cyclone and AW-101. Winning helos could be armed with light anti-ship missiles such as Kongsberg NSM, and will have their own torpedos & dunking sonars. It's also the same for P-15B.

Project-15 Delhi-Class Destroyers Upgrade*
The 3 existing Delhi-class destroyers, each with 6,900 tons of displacement and currently carrying 16 cruise missiles and 80 surface-to-air missiles will be upgraded with the MF-STAR multifunction radar, new EMDINA combat management suite and new sonars. The 16 Kh-35 Switchblade/Uran-E missiles will be replaced with tube-launched BrahMos-1 while the 42 Shtil-1 (9M317M) SAMs will be replaced by Barak-8, the 32 Barak-1 being retained with upgrades.

Project-17A Frigates
Much-improved versions of Shivalik-class FFG. Total 7 planned for construction at two different shipyards (4 at MDL and 3 at GRSE), this number could grow to 10 if an additional 3 Talwar-class frigates are not ordered. The frigates will have largely the same radars & CMS, sonar suites as the P-15B destroyers - like the MF-STAR multifunction radar and HUMSA-NG hull-mounted sonar array.

Armament will consist of 8 cruise missiles (BrahMos-1/2) and 32 surface-to-air missiles (Barak-8), all launched from VLS cells. Fully conceled torpedo tubes and redesigned flush deck to reduce radar & acoustic signature will be implemented. Full load displacement could be between 6,200 and 6,800 tons.

New CIWS cannons and 76mm/127mm SRGM will be equipped in likely redesigned turrets.

Talwar (Krivak-IV)-Class Frigates
Adding to the 6 already in service, another 3 to be ordered from Russia as Batch-III with some upgrades to the combat management system. Armament suite of 8 BrahMos cruise missiles and 24 9M317M SAMs will be retained.

Project-28 Kamorta-Class ASW Corvettes
New-generation corvettes with an emphasis on anti-submarine warfare. Total 4 planned, 1st one commissioned earlier this month. The design includes advanced X-form hull (a first in India) and several radar, acoustic, and Infra-Red suppression measures. The corvette, with a full load displacement of 3,400 tons is geared for ASW missions with an array of torpedos, hull-mounted & towed-array sonars and several processing stations dedicated for submarine-hunting. The ship would receive a 16-cell Barak-1 SAM suite in the future. The capability to launch an anti-submarine version of the Klub missile through torpedo tubes is said to exist, with transfer of Klubs for Kamorta being documented in SIPRI, but such capability is not officially mentioned.

Another 8 corvettes of an improved design under Project-28A could be cleared for construction after the 3rd & 4th vessels (which will bring some new design developments as compared to 1st and 2nd ones) of present class are completed.

New Generation Corvettes
With the indigenous ship design agencies already jam-packed, the design for 16 new guided missile corvettes will be acquired from a European or Russian design agency and then they will be constructed in India with some modifications. Picture of Swedish Visby-class is only for depiction, although that design is most likely to be among the competitors.

*While the SLEP upgrade of P-15 Delhi destroyers is a sure thing to happen, the exact systems & weapons to be included in that upgrade are not yet confirmed so have that one with a pinch of salt.

Another matter that deserves mention is the possible upgrade of 3 existing Project-16A frigates with Maitri/Barak-1 SAMs and new electronic systems. Tube-launched BrahMos-1 cannot be ruled out either.

On top of the 7 new destroyers under P-15A/B, there are rumors of upto 8 to 12 more next-generation destroyers of a new design, with indigenous AESA-based multi-function radars and fully integrated masts. Then again, it's just a rumor, although defence analysts have confirmed that IN plans to have a fleet of 24 destroyers total.

PART - II


Aircraft Carriers, Support Ships & Amphibious Warfare Vessels

Project-71 IAC-1 (Vikrant-Class) Aircraft Carrier


The first carrier-class to be designed & built in India. The IAC-1 is a gas turbine-powered STOBAR configuration with MiG-29K and NLCA Tejas jet fighters outlined for operations from it's deck. It can carry a total 30 aircraft, including flight & hangar deck storage. Full-load displacement will be around 40,000 tons. The remainder of the air-wing consists of Ka-31 Helix-B AEW helicopters, Dhruv Mk.3 & Sea King transport/ASW helicopters. The Sea Kings will be replaced in due course by a new NMRH - most likely S-70B-2 Sea Hawk.

The electronics will consist of an MFSTAR multifunction AESA radar, a 3D AESA-based search radar (most likely RAN-40L), an indigenous combat management system, and a suite of BEL-built hull-mounted sonars. The ship will have it's own compliment of 32 Barak-8 SAMs as well as 4 CIWS mounts of 30mm caliber. The maximum speed under propulsion is quoted as 30 knots.

Currently the carrier's hull is almost complete and according to sources, propulsion has been integrated. The ship is being built using modular methods, with the 'island' superstructure nearing completion as well and awaiting installation into place.

The Vikrant will be operated by the Eastern Naval Command.

Vikramaditya (Admiral Gorshkov/Kiev)-Class Aircraft Carrier
Although the ship itself, displacing 45,500 tons and capable of carrying 26 aircraft in total, is inducted & operational with the Western Naval Command, there still remains the program to outfit it with Barak-8 SAMs and a new CIWS system. The Vikramaditya operates MiG-29K fighters & Ka-31 AEW, Dhruv, Sea King, Ka-28PL and Chetak helicopters.

Vishaal (IAC-2)-Class Aircraft Carrier
Although details remain sketchy, it can be said with almost-certainty that the IAC-2 will be built with the following features to boot : a displacement of around 65,000 tons (don't know for sure if full-load or not), CATOBAR configuration with the option of EMALS (US has already made clear it's offer) and nuclear propulsion using the same 180-200MW Pressurized Water Reactor (PWR) that is being developed for future submarine-classes.

The most sketchy part of the details remains the air-wing. It may consist of either a naval version of FGFA, or Rafale-M taking advantage of IAF's MMRCA deal, which will eventually be replaced by a naval AMCA. The CATOBAR configuration allows for the operation of aircraft such as E-2D Advanced Hawkeye and UCAVs. Little is known about the rest of this carrier.

Although only one has be contemplated so far, we can expect a 2nd ship of this class when the time comes to replace the Vikramaditya. The IN intends for a 3-carrier force, one for Bay of Bengal/China, one for Arabian Sea/Pakistan/Middle East and one on standby or in refit, and according to prominent defence analysts, the IN could standardize on Vishaal & improved designs of the same class by the time the Viki & IAC-1 are to be replaced or transferred into reserves...hinting at a 3rd ship of this class.

Landing Helicopter Docks
Competition for 4 LHDs, 2 of which will be bought from abroad and the remaining 2 built in India. As per the latest of unofficial reports, the Spanish Juan Carlos-I and the French Mistral-class ships are leading the fray for providing four vessels for the IN. Respectively they have displacements of 26,000 tons & 21,300 tons and can transport between 900+ troops & 40-46 main battle tanks along with a plethora of 20-30 helicopters from the flight deck.

Fleet Support Ships
The MoD had recently cleared the procurement of five large Fleet Support Ships (FSS) designed to accompany the CBGs or assist in other amphibious operations. The FSS are to have full-load displacements of around 40,000 tons and will be capable of both astern & abeam transfer of equipment & replenishments for at-sea naval warfare units. No data as yet about the possible competitors or exact method of acquisition. Most probably foreign design will be modified & built in India. Picture of DCNS BRAVE-class ship only for depiction, although that model is likely to be among the competition.

PART - III

Submarines (Nuclear & Conventional)
Ballistic Missile Submarines (SSBN)
S-5 "Avinash" Class
The S-5 are the definitive underwater deterrence platforms of the Indian nuclear triad. A total of 3 submarines of this class have been outlined, each one with a submerged displacement of approximately 20,000 tons and capable of carrying between 12 to 24 intercontinental ballistic missiles with Multiple Independently targeted Re-entry Vehicles (MIRVs). The K-5 SLBM with an estimated range of 6,500 to 8,500 kilometers is being developed for the purpose.

It is not known if the S-5 submarine-class will be made to carry BrahMos cruise missiles in their torpedo tubes for defence against warships.

The same "Shipbuilding Center" in Vizag on India's East Coast that is building the Arihant-class submarines will take up construction of the much larger S-5 afterwards. The vessels will be a powered by a new-generation 180-200MW pressurized water reactor being designed & developed by the DAE & BARC.

Cruise Missile Submarines (SSGN)

S-2 Arihant-Class
The 3 Arihant-class nuclear submarines (1st one currently undergoing sea trials with the 2nd one most probably being fitted out), originally built as SSBNs, will be converted to an SSGN role carrying the Nirbhay 1,000+ km land-attack cruise missiles & the BrahMos 300km anti-ship cruise missiles in it's silos and torpedo tubes.

It is estimated that each of an Arihant-class vessel's 4 silos can carry upto 5 Nirbhay missiles, giving a total of 20 such missiles in the silos, discounting any number that can also be carried in the torpedo tubes. The Arihant has a surfaced displacement of around 6,000 tons and an unspecified submerged displacement, estimated by unofficial sources as around 7,000 tons.

Attack Submarines (SSN)

The Indian Navy and the MoD have recently outlined a requirement for, to begin with, 6 attack submarines with nuclear propulsion. While it is estimated by naval analysts that this number could grow to anywhere between 9 to 18 in due course - the design of the submarine has not been revealed so far.

Considering various sources, it has been deduced that it would be one of three possible designs:

1) A slightly dowsized version of the Arihant-class design, but without any vertical SLBM launch silos & incorporating considerable acoustic-signature reduction measures
2) Based on a Russian Akula/Yasen-inspired design, with completely re-done interior & aesthetics
3) Based on the French DCNS Barracuda-class SSN design

All three offers would end up having the same reactor (derived from the one meant to go onboard S-5 SSBN). An approximate displacement of around 5,000 tons has been reportedly specified. The submarines will be capable of launching torpedos & anti-ship cruise missiles from the TTubes.

Conventional Attack Submarines (SSK)

Project-75I

The P-75I is a submarine tender which specifies the procurement of 6 advanced conventionally-powered submarines with fuel cell Air-Independent Propulsion (AIP) and the capability to launch BrahMos cruise missiles. While the details of the tender are already known, the choice of submarine, looking from a logistical & economic perspective, had better be the S80 Super Scorpene, which has a displacement of about 2,400 tons.

Scorpene-Class


The Mazagon Dock Ltd. (MDL) is currently engaged in building 6 of these advanced conventional submarines for the IN, each with a displacement of 1,560 tons, and the first one having been named INS Kalvari. The procurement has been repeatedly delayed with the first submarine expected to enter service in 2016. The order book is likely to be increase to 9 from the present 6 by next year.

The IN Scorpenes will be equipped to launch SM-39 Exocet anti-ship cruise missiles and an as-yet-unselected new-generation heavyweight torpedo, with the choices being the SeaHake Mod4 and the Black Shark.

Current prospects aim at 12 nuclear and 12-15 conventional submarines, with the nuclear number being capable of growing to anywhere upto 24. And the total number then grow upto 40 odd vessels. Indian Navy may have more than 40 submarines if it continues to upgrade present fleet of Sindhughosh class or Russian Kilo class Diesel electric vessels. They can be operated for another 20-25 years after their refit, hull modification and upgradation in weapons and sensor suite structure.


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-April, 2017 15:16 IST
*INS Shardul on Joint Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) Surveillance in South India Ocean *

In keeping with India’s national objective of ensuring a secure and stable regional environment to allow unhindered economic and social development, not just in India, but also in the Indian Ocean Region,  Indian Naval Ship Shardul is on a two month long deployment in the South Indian Ocean with an aim to provide surveillance support in the region.

The warship during the initial phase of deployment carried out joint EEZ surveillance of Mauritius from 08 – 26 Mar 17 in close coordination with National Coast Guard, Mauritius. Post successful completion of joint EEZ Surveillance of Mauritius, the warship entered EEZ of Seychelles on 27 Mar 17 for Phase I of EEZ surveillance. The warship under the command of Commander Rohit Mishra entered Port Victoria on 28 Mar 17 for OTR. The coordination meeting with Officials from Seychelles Coast Guard and INS Shardul was conducted at Seychelles Coast Guard Headquarters to discuss the modus operandi, extent of surveillance area and communication plan was framed.

INS Shardul set sail from Port Victoria PM 31 Mar 17 with three Seychelles Coast Guard personnel embarked onboard for Phase II of EEZ surveillance and commenced EEZ surveillance AM 01 Apr 17. The deployment was aimed to show presence, deter IUU fishing and drug trafficking. The ship carried out extensive patrol in area (sanitising about 21,000 sq Nm) and interrogated merchant and fishing vessels ensuring safe waters for transit of mercantile traffic and to safeguarding of EEZ of Seychelles.

The warship will enter Port Victoria AM 06 Apr 17 for second OTR and mission debrief. The debrief of the joint EEZ surveillance of Seychelles would be attended by the High Commissioner of India to Seychelles, Senior Officials from SPDF and Seychelles Coast Guard.

The warship will set sail from Port Victoria harbour AM 08 Apr 17 for Phase III of EEZ surveillance of Seychelles prior returning to India mid Apr 17.

Since 2009, Indian Navy has been deploying ships to the region bi-annually to assist in patrolling of the vast EEZ of the country based on request by host nations. The last such deployment was by the same ship in Dec 16. These committed and custom made deployments for joint patrol by Indian Navy Ships with the Coast Guard of the host nation underscore the strong relationship and cherished bonds of friendship between the nations of the region. These patrols aim to curb illegal fishing activity and thwart the spread of smuggling and piracy in the region. Such visits reinforce the cultural and ethnic ties between the two nations and are testimony to the joint commitment towards cooperative maritime security in the region.

INS Shardul is a Landing Ship Tank (Large) of the Indian Navy whose primary role is to transport troops, vehicles, armaments and accomplish all objectives of an amphibious operation which primarily includes landing of combat equipment and personnel to an Amphibious Objective Area. INS Shardul has the capability to launch and recover Marine Commandos through sea as well as by helicopters. In addition, the ship can act as a ‘Hospital Ship’ with facilities provided in containerised form as well as a ‘Fleet Tanker’ for limited mission/ exercise. The ship is routinely deployed with the First Training Squadron and is responsible for the ab-initio sea training of Young Officers of Indian Navy.


----------



## RISING SUN

Sri Lanka Navy ships SLNS Samudura and SLNS Suranimala leave for Cochin, India on a goodwill mission
Sri Lanka Navy's Offshore Patrol Vessels, SLNS Samudura and SLNS Suranimala have left for Cochin India from the Port of Colombo Tuesday on a goodwill mission, the Navy Media Unit said. Captain Jagath Premaratne and Captain Rohitha Abeysinghe will be commanding the ships Samudura and Suranimala respectively. During the ships' stay from 6th to 9th April, the visiting Sri Lankan naval personnel are scheduled to visit Indian Navigation School, ASW School, Signal School, SNOW and Gunnery School. During the visit, the Sri Lankan naval personnel will attend several friendly sports activities with the Indian Navy. Accordingly, they will compete in games of Soccer, Volleyball and Basketball with their Indian counterparts to strengthen the mutual friendship between the two navies. The Ships are due to leave Cochin harbor on 9th April after a successful completion of tour events. 
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17A/Apr05_1491375227CH.php

Sri Lanka Navy, Air Force, Indian Navy and Coast Guard in joint operation to douse fire onboard MV Daniela
Upon receiving a fire distress call from a container vessel, MSC Daniela Tuesday the Sri Lanka Navy dispatched two Fast Attack Craft (FACs) on scene to escort the vessel which was plying 120 Nm off Colombo.

The two SLN FACs managed to escort the vessel up to 33 Nm off the Colombo Lighthouse last evening and the distance was further cut short by escorting it to 10 Nm off Colombo by this morning. 
The 14,000 teu ship has been en route to from Singapore to the Suez Canal when the fire erupted and changed its course.

Two tugs of the Sri Lanka Ports Authority, Rawana and Maha Wewa also joined firefighting efforts but the initial efforts went in vein due to the intensity of flames.

In the eventuality of spread of fire, Sri Lanka Navy requested assistance from the Indian High Commission, as there was the Indian Coast Guard vessel, ICGS Shoor that was berthed at the Colombo harbor on a goodwill visit.

The Indian High Commission promptly replied to the request made by the Sri Lanka Navy dispatching ICGS Shoor to assist in extinguishing fire onboard the distressed vessel. Sri Lanka Navy's SLNS Sagara patrolling in the Southern Seas also joined the firefighting mission.

Both ICGS Shoor and SLNS Sagara are equipped with firefighting equipment and have specialized firefighting personnel onboard.

In addition, the Indian Navy had also directed two of their ships INS Darshak and INS Garriel to the location. Three more SLN FACs were also dispatched to the scene for the evacuation of 21 crew members in a situation of the fire spreading, endangering the safety and life of the crew.

Meanwhile, Sri Lanka Air Force also joined hands, providing a Bell 212 helicopter augmenting the combined firefighting efforts. The Indian Coast Guard further extended its assistance providing the Chetak helicopter to the distress response efforts.

The dousing operations are still underway with the unprecedented assistance of the Indian Coast Guard, Indian Navy, Sri Lanka Air Force and Sri Lanka Ports Authority personnel.

The endeavor also clearly demonstrates the maritime cooperation between Sri Lanka and India in dealing with rescue missions in the maritime domain, the Nvay said.

The Sri Lanka Navy extended its gratitude to the Indian High Commission for their prompt response and especially the crew onboard ICGS Shoor who are extremely diligent in this challenging situation. 
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_17A/Apr05_1491406739CH.php

Indian Submariners Complete Training to Run Scorpene Class Submarines
The first two crews to operate and run Kalvari-class submarines, based on the French Scorpene, completed their training from the reference operator of the French Defense Ministry earlier this week. The diesel-electric submarines are expected to be commissioned into the Indian Navy within a few months.

NEW DELHI (Sputnik) — India and France had launched the P-75 program in 2005 under which six submarines were to be constructed by Indian shipyard Mazagaon Dock limited. Nine French expert submariners had been deployed by Defense Conseil International (DCI), the French reference operator for the French Defense Ministry for the transfer of French military know-how to international partners, to train two crews i.e. 100 Indian submariners and transfer to them the know-how of the French Navy.
Scorpene-class submarine (File)

The trainees include several instructors who will subsequently train the crews of the four other submarines of the P-75 program. Training of the second crew is already under way.

"We are delighted with the successful training of the first crew of Indian submariners. DCI has shown once again its capacity to transfer its know-how and its training systems to its foreign navy partners," said Jean-Michel Palagos, the Chairman and CEO of DCI.
INS Kalvari at Sea trials

Training was performed on land, then on board the submarine at the dockside and at sea. Training covered the safe operation of the vessel, on the surface and submerged, in normal and degraded modes.

India is the third country to get submariner training from DCI. Earlier, the French team had trained naval officers of Chile and Malaysia.

Project 75 program is running four years behind schedule. Kalvari, the first of the class submarine, is presently undergoing sea trials and is likely to be commissioned into the Navy by mid-2017 without the Black Shark torpedo, because it is manufactured by a firm blacklisted in India due to corruption charges in the Agusta Westland VVIP helicopter deal.
https://sputniknews.com/military/201704051052315160-india-training-scorpene-class-submarines/

Navy deploys amphibious warship in Indian Ocean region
The Indian Navy has deployed an amphibious warship for surveillance in the Indian Ocean region which has been witnessing growing Chinese assertiveness.

The Navy said the warship INS Shardul has been deployed in keeping with India's national objective of ensuring a secure and stable regional environment.

The ship, during its initial deployment, carried out joint "Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) surveillance" of Mauritius from March 8-26 in close coordination with National Coast Guard of the island nation.

"In keeping with India's national objective of ensuring a secure and stable regional environment to allow unhindered economic and social development, not just in India, but also in the Indian Ocean Region, Indian Naval ship Shardul is on a two-month-long deployment in the South Indian Ocean," the Defence Ministry said in statement.

Post-successful completion of joint EEZ surveillance of Mauritius, the warship entered EEZ of Seychelles on Mar 27.

The coordination meeting with officials from Seychelles Coast Guard and INS Shardul was conducted at Seychelles Coast Guard Headquarters to discuss the modus operandi, extent of surveillance area and communication plan.

The ship set sail from Port Victoria in Seychelles on March 31 for Phase II of EEZ surveillance.

The ministry said the deployment was aimed at showing "presence", deter illegal fishing and drug trafficking.

"The ship carried out extensive patrol in the area (sanitising about 21,000 sq nautical miles) and interrogated merchant and fishing vessels ensuring safe waters for transit of mercantile traffic and safeguarding of EEZ of Seychelles.

The ship will return to India in mid-April.

INS Shardul is a landing ship tank whose primary role is to transport troops, vehicles, armaments and accomplish all objectives of an amphibious operation which primarily includes landing of combat equipment and personnel to an Amphibious Objective Area.

INS Shardul has the capability to launch and recover Marine Commandos through sea as well as by helicopters.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/8577956_Navy-deploys-amphibious-warship-in-Indian-Ocean-region.html


----------



## RISING SUN

To fill urgent Indian Navy need, Centre eyes Canada’s used Sea King helicopters
To meet the urgent helicopter requirement of the Indian Navy, India is expected to discuss acquiring Sea King CH-124 helicopters during the coming visit of Canada’s defence minister Harjit Sajjan. Speaking to FE on condition of anonymity, sources said: “At this time Canada is in the process of decommissioning four of its Sea King CH-124 helicopters. These four have very little hours of flying logged in, and four that were decommissioned last December were recently upgraded.” The helicopters, though being decommissioned, are still in condition of being flown.

“The Indian Navy has Sea King helicopters that have reached the end of their lives and are constantly being upgraded. The Indian side is likely to talk about these machines as these could bridge the gap and to support the depleting Indian Navy fleet as the acquisition process for new helicopters is not making any headway,” they added. Several procurement processes under various categories of helicopters, naval utility, multi-role helicopter (MRH), naval multi-role helicopter (NMRH), are all stuck due to re tendering or blacklisting of AgustaWestland.

Price negotiations for 16 MRHs with Sikorsky S-70B multi-role helicopters were stuck initially due to difference in base pricing and later the company was taken over by Lockheed Martin, which has further complicated things. Officials said that this deal will also guide the process for procurement of the much larger deal 126 NMRHs. The tender for over 100 NUHs was reissued last year but the shadow of AgustaWestland threatens it. The depleting fleet of the Indian Navy search & rescue helicopters — AW Sea Kings and the Sikorsky UH-3H — are both lined up for the life extension. Every major warship is earmarked to carry at least two helicopters on board to be deployed in various roles. But the last multi-role helicopter to join the fleet was two decades ago.

However, replacements for these are yet come. The Indian Navy needs over 100 MRHs to be positioned on board its most important warships; however it has just about two dozen operational helicopters. These helicopters play a critical role of hunting submarines, taking on threats like enemy ships and sending early warnings about incoming aircraft and missiles to the fleet.
The current strength of the Indian Navy is 150 warships, including two aircraft carriers, and less than one-third of the required number of helicopters available, thus forcing the navy to “pick and choose” their deployment and tasking helicopters. A senior Indian Navy officer told FE, “Helicopters are crucial in supporting ships or responding to distress calls on the high seas. But currently the numbers are so less that several ships are sharing a helicopter. ”
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...yes-canadas-used-sea-king-helicopters/615283/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:51 IST
*Defence Shipyards *

There are the following 04 Defence Public Sector Undertaking Shipyards in the country: 

(i) M/s Mazagaon Dock Shipbuilders Ltd - Maharashtra

(ii) M/s Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd - West Bengal

(iii) M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd- Goa

(iv) M/s Hindustan Shipyard Ltd - Andhra Pradesh

M/s Goa Shipyard Ltd. has been sanctioned funds towards development of facilities for Mine Countermeasure Vessels project during last three years as under: 

(i) Rs. 112 Crore sanctioned on 12.03.2015

(ii) Rs. 100 Crore sanctioned on 11.12.2015

The amount of Rs. 112 Crore sanctioned on 12.03.2015 has been utilized fully. Out of the amount of Rs. 100 Crore sanctioned on 11.12.2015, an amount of Rs. 63.73 Crore has been spent. Balance amount is earmarked for remaining work of the contract. 

An amount of Rs. 200 Crore has also recently been given on 20.03.2017 to Hindustan Shipyard Ltd. as grants-in-aid for restoration works post cyclone HUDHUD. 

Hindustan Shipyard Ltd. is currently implementing the following contracts: 

(i) Construction of 06X10 Ton Tugs at a cost of Rs. 122.13 Crore. The Project was awarded to Shipyard on 26.11.2012. 

(ii) Refit/repair work of INS Magar and INS Kesari at a cost of Rs. 110 Crore and Rs. 100 Crore respectively. These works were awarded to the Shipyard on 15.01.2015 and 24.02.2016 respectively. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rayapati Sambasiva Rao in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A file photo of long range maritime patrol aircraft, TU-142M during its de-induction at the INS Rajali naval air station in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu. | Photo Credit: PTI

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ach-city-of-destiny-today/article17888721.ece

* Chief Minister, Civil Aviation Minister to attend special ceremony *
One of the TU-142M Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft of the Indian Navy which has been de-inducted from active service after 29 years of dedicated service to the nation will be arriving here on Saturday.

The aircraft would be landing for the last time at INS Dega in the presence of Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu, Civil Aviation Minister P. Ashok Gajapathi Raju and Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command Vice Admiral H.C.S. Bisht and a host of other civil dignitaries at a special ceremony scheduled to be held at INS Dega.

Apart from the event, the Chief Minister will interact with the family members of the NAD personnel reported missing in the Indian Air Force AN-32 aircraft last July and disburse ex gratia of ₹ 5 lakh to each family sanctioned by the State Government.

TU-142M aircraft was the heaviest, fastest and highest flying turbo prop in the world which had been the mainstay of Long Range maritime reconnaissance and Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) Operations of the Indian Navy for close to three decades.

The Government of Andhra Pradesh has earlier requested the Ministry of Defence for allotment of one de-inducted TU-142M for setting up as an aircraft museum on the Beach Road near Kursura Submarine Museum, a Navy press release said.

Once approved, the City of Destiny can boast of having the unique aircraft displayed in the vicinity of the famous Kursura Submarine Museum.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-April, 2017 14:30 IST
*TU-142M receives a formal welcome at INS Dega *

Hon’ble Chief of Andhra Pradesh Shri Nara Chandrababu Naidu welcomed the TU-142M Long Range Maritime Patrol aircraft of the Indian Navy which landed at INS Dega for the last time this morning. A special ceremony organised at INS Dega to formally welcome the aircraft at Visakhapatnam was attended by Shri P Ashok Gajapathi Raju, Hon’ble Union Civil Aviation Minister, Govt. of India, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command, MPs, MLAs and host of other Civil Dignitaries. On arrival of the TU, the Hon’ble CM interacted with the crew members and exchanged mementos.

Govt. of Andhra Pradesh had earlier requested the Ministry of Defence for allotment of one de-inducted TU-142M for converting it into a museum. The request of Govt. of Andhra Pradesh is being processed at the Ministry of Defence, New Delhi. Visakhapatnam Urban Development Authority (VUDA) would be coordinating all activities related to aircraft museum on behalf of Govt. of AP. The TU is likely to be dismantled and transported by road on trailers and re-assembled on the Beach Road near Kursura Submarine Museum. 

With the imposing looks and a lethal punch to match, the TU-142M aircraft which have been nothing short of a ‘_Flying Destroyer’_, was given an impressive welcome as it landed for the last time at Visakhapatnam by a flypast of three Chetak helicopters, two Kamov helicopters, two Dorniers, and one P-8I Aircraft. After having served the Indian Navy with pride and élan for 29 years, during which it accomplished 30,000 hrs of accident free flying, the TU-142M aircraft were given a befitting farewell on 29 March 2017 at INS Rajali, India’s premiere Naval Air Station in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu. Over the years, the TU-142M has rendered yeoman service to the nation and has taken part in all major exercises and operations including Operation Cactus in Maldives, Op Vijay in 1998, Op Parakram in 2002 and Anti-piracy Operations. The Squadron was awarded Unit Citation by the Chief of Naval Staff in the year 2002 for outstanding professionalism and momentous contribution to the Service and adjudged the Best Frontline Squadron on numerous occasions over the years.

Earlier, the Hon’ble Chief Minister interacted with the family members of Shri B Sambha Murthy, Chargeman, Shri P Nagendra Rao, Shri RV Prasad Babu both Highly Skilled (HSK) Grade II, Shri N Chinna Rao and Shri G Srinivas both Tradesman Mate (TMM) of NAD who went missing in Indian Air Force AN-32 aircraft last July and distributed Cheques of Rs. 5 Lakhs as ex-gratia.


----------



## Hindustani78

Recently decommissioned naval aircraft - TU-142 M long-range maritime patrol aircraft - which made a final landing at INS Dega (the naval base), in Vishakapatnam on Saturday. PTI Photo






http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605436/tu-142-makes-last-landing.html

The Russian-made long-range TU-142 (Tupolev) maritime patrol aircraft of the Indian Navy landed at INS Dega in Visakhapatnam for one last time on Saturday morning.

The aircraft, also called ‘Flying Destroyer’, received an impressive welcome as it landed in Visakhapatnam, the headquarters of the Eastern Naval Command, by a fly-past of three Chetak helicopters, two Kamov helicopters, two Dorniers, and one P-8I aircraft.

The aircraft is on its way to becoming a museum next to submarine Kursura. Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu welcomed the TU-142.

The special ceremony organised at INS Dega was attended by Civil Aviation Minister P Ashok Gajapathi Raju, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, the flag officer commanding-in-chief of the Eastern Naval Command, MPs, MLAs and a host of other civil dignitaries.

Andhra Pradesh had earlier requested the Ministry of Defence for allotment of one de-inducted TU-142 to convert it into a museum. The TU is likely to be dismantled and transported by road on trailers and re-assembled on the Beach Road near Kursura Submarine Museum.

After having served the Indian Navy for 29 years, during which it accomplished 30,000 hours of accident-free flying, the TU-142 aircraft was given a befitting farewell on March 29, 2017, at INS Rajali, India’s premiere Naval Air Station in Arakkonam, Tamil Nadu.

Over the years, the TU-142 has taken part in all major exercises and operations, including Operation Cactus in Maldives, Operation Vijay in 1998, Operation Parakram in 2002 and anti-piracy operations.


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian and Chinese navies rescue ship off Yemen coast from Somali pirates
In a joint operation, the Indian navy and its Chinese counterpart on Sunday rescued a a bulk carrier ship OS35 off the coast of Aden which was suspected to have been hijacked by Somali pirates on Saturday. The latest pirate attack followed a string of attacks after years of calm.

Early on Sunday, the Indian naval ships managed to establish contact with the container ship's captain who, along with his crew members, had locked themselves in a strongroom onboard, as per stand operating procedures.

An Indian Navy helicopter taking off from INS Mumbai carried out an aerial reconnaissance of the ship to "sanitise" the upper decks of the ship and trace the whereabouts of the pirates who could still be on board.

Emboldened by the Indian Naval cover and on receiving an "all clear signal" that there was no sign of any pirate on board, the crew members gradually emerged from the strong room.

Later, an 18-member Peoples Liberation Army Chinese Navy team from its warship PLA-CNS Yulin boarded the ship, while the Indian Navy helicopter provided air cover for the massive 171-metre long X 28 metres wide, 18-year-old bulk carrier.

The Chinese team carried out a full search of the ship along with the crew and ascertained the pirates had escaped under cover of darkness after their hijack attempt was foiled due to timely rescue operations mounted by international maritime forces in the vicinity.

The captain of the Tuvalu-flagged ship expressed his gratitude to the Indian Navy, while both Indian Navy and the Chinese Navy thanked each other for the successful joint high seas operation on the critical maritime corridor.

Graeme Gibbon-Brooks, the head of private company Dryad Maritime Intelligence had confirmed the hijacking on Saturday.

The United Kingdom Maritime Trade Operations (UKMTO), which coordinates shipping in the Gulf of Aden area, said on its website it had received a notification earlier on Saturday from a vessel in an area in the Gulf of Aden that was under attack and may have been boarded

"Vessels transiting the area are advised to exercise extreme caution," UKMTO said, without giving more details.
Shipowners have become less wary of piracy after a long period of calm off the Horn of Africa, experts say, and some have started using a route known as the Socotra Gap, between Somalia and Socotra Island, to save time and costs. The route is considered riskier than others.

Earlier this month, officials said Somali pirates had seized a small boat and its 11 Indian crew members as the vessel passed through the narrow channel between Socotra Island and Somalia's coast.

In March, Somali pirates hijacked a Comoros-flagged oil tanker, marking the first such seizure of a large commercial vessel since 2012. They later released the vessel and its Sri Lankan crew without conditions.

Pirates later seized a fishing trawler, which Somali authorities warned could be used for further piracy.

Piracy off Somalia's coast was once a serious threat to the global shipping industry. It has lessened in recent years after an international effort to patrol near the country, whose weak central government has been trying to assert itself after a quarter-century of conflict. In December, NATO ended its anti-piracy mission off Somalia's waters.

But frustrations have been rising among Somali fishermen, including former pirates, at what they say are foreign fishermen illegally fishing in local waters.

www.firstpost.com/world/somali-pirates-hijack-ship-off-yemen-coast-indian-navy-dispatches-warships-to-rescue-sailors-3375472.html

Indian, Chinese navies rescue merchant ship in Gulf of Aden
Notwithstanding the strain in ties, the navies of India and China carried out a well coordinated operation to rescue a merchant ship in the Gulf of Aden which was hijacked by Somali pirates last night.

After getting a distress call about the attack on the cargo vessel OS 35, Indian Navy sent warships INS Mumbai and INS Tarkash while the Chinese Navy also responded to the call for help by moving in its missile frigate Yulin.

The merchant ship, with 19 Filipino crew members, was travelling from Kelang in Malaysia to the port city of Aden in Yemen when it came under attack from Somali pirates.

While the Indian Navy deployed a helicopter that provided air cover, the Chinese side sent in a team of 18 personnel to sanitise the merchant ship registered in the Pacific island of Tuvalu. The two Indian warships were in the region as part of an overseas deployment.

"In a show of international maritime cooperation against piracy, a boarding party from the nearby Chinese Navy ship went on board the merchant ship, while the Indian Naval helicopter provided air cover for the operation. It has been established that all 19 Filipino crew members are safe," Navy spokesperson Capt D K Sharma said.

The well coordinated operation by navies of India and China comes amid strain in ties between the two Asian giants over a range of issues including the Dalai Lama's visit to Tawang in Arunachal Pradesh, China's opposition to India's NSG membership and Beijing blocking India's effort to get JeM chief Masood Azhar declared as global terrorist by the UN.

At the end of the operation, the Chinese Navy thanked the Indian navy for its role in successful operation. The Indian Navy also complimented the Chinese side.

The Indian Navy had swung into action after getting a call from UK's Maritime Trade Organisation UKMTO that keeps a vigil on movement of the ships in the region. Pakistani and Italian warships had also responded to calls for help and reached the spot.

The Indian warships established contact with the captain of the merchant vessel who along with the crew had locked themselves in a strong room on board as per standard operating procedure.

An Indian Navy helicopter undertook aerial reconnaissance of the merchant vessel at night and at sunrise to sanitise the upper decks of the merchant ship and ascertain the location of pirates, if still on board.

The pirates had fled from the ship after warships of India and China moved in.
"Indian Navy's helicopter cover, and on receiving the 'all clear signal' that no pirates were visible on the upper decks, some crew members gradually emerged from the strong room and carried out a search of the ship and ascertained that the pirates had fled the ship at night," the navy spokesperson said.

The captain of the merchant vessel profusely thanked the Indian Naval ships for their response and for providing air cover, he said.
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/605511/indian-chinese-navies-rescue-merchant.html


----------



## Dash

In this video you can see that EMALS now approved for export to India being said by US officials.

@Abingdonboy @Hindustani78 
Pls tag others as I'm unable to do so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

India’s third indigenously designed guided missile destroyer, INS Chennai ahead of its commissioning into the Navy in Mumbai, India November 18, 2016. REUTERS
http://indianexpress.com/article/india/ins-chennai-to-make-maiden-visit-to-chennai-coast-4612006/

INS Chennai, a P15A Guided Missile Destroyer, which was commissioned in the Western Naval command last year, would be anchored near Chennai coast on April 15. INS Chennai, measuring 163 metres in length and 17.4 metres in breadth, is one of the most potent warships to have been constructed in India, an official release said.

The vessel’s anti-submarine warfare capabilities include indigenously developed rocket and torpedo launchers. Besides, it is equipped to fight under nuclear, biological and chemical warfare conditions.

An unique feature of the ship is the “high level of indigenisation” incorporated in the production, the release said. Some major indigenised equipment on-board INS Chennai include combat management system, rocket launcher, torpedo tube launcher, automated power management system and the bow mounted SONAR.

Prior to commissioning, the ship contributed two truck loads of relief material to the city residents during the floods that occurred in December 2015. The ship would be anchored off Marina beach on April 15 between 5 p.m and 11.30 p.m.


----------



## Hindustani78

A view of the Cochin Shipyard | Photo Credit:  K.K. Mustafah 


* Management files draft red herring prospectus with SEBI *

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...to-go-ahead-with-ipo-plan/article18071758.ece

Kochi: The Cochin Shipyard is pressing ahead with its plan to go for an initial public offering (IPO) notwithstanding mounting opposition from trade unions.

Sources said the yard management had filed the draft red herring prospectus (DHRP) with the Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI) on March 24 as part of the requirements for IPO.

“Subsequent to SEBI making its observations on DHRP, corrections, if any, will be made, and the red herring prospectus will be filed for approval. It will be done in a matter of about two months. It is a standard procedure, and the stipulation is that IPO should be issued within a year of filing the prospectus. If it is not done, the whole process will have to be repeated all over again,” a source said.

The IPO move, the yard management has always maintained, is in line with the Union government’s stated policy of disinvestment. The money raised from the IPO, the yard has contended, will be utilised for infrastructure expansion and capacity building — for a larger drydock and an upcoming International Ship Repair Facility (ISRF).

The proposal is to issue an IPO of 3,39,84,000 equity shares of ₹10 each amounting to an equity capital of ₹33.984 crore. It comprises fresh issue of 2,26,56,000 equity shares and sale of the Government of India’s stake in the yard worth 1,13,28,000 equity shares of ₹10 through a public offering in the domestic market.

But the trade unions, united under the umbrella of Cochin Shipyard Joint Action Front, have cried foul and are gearing up for intense agitations. They will hold a convention on April 18 followed by a day-long strike and siege on April 29.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-April, 2017 15:50 IST
*Indian Warships on Overseas Deployment: Visit Souda Bay, Greece *

As part of the Indian Navy’s Overseas Deployment (OSD) to the Mediterranean Sea and the West Coast of Africa, four warships, namely Indian Naval Ships Mumbai, Trishul, Tarkash and Aditya, arrived at Souda Bay, Greece for a three-day visit yesterday. The warships will engage with the Hellenic Navy during their stay in the country. Apart from professional interactions, a number of sports and social engagements are planned, which would go a long way in enhancing co-operation and understanding between the two navies.

The visiting ships are part of the Indian Navy’s Western Naval Command and are based in Mumbai. The Task Group is headed by Rear Admiral RB Pandit, the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet, who is flying his flag on the indigenous guided missile destroyer, INS Mumbai.

The current visit seeks to underscore India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly and like-minded countries towards ensuring good order in the maritime domain and to strengthen the existing bonds between India and Greece.

India and Greece are two of the world’s ancient civilisations with a long history of close contact. Building upon the rich and longstanding relations that have existed between India and Greece, both nations have developed warm relations in several spheres. A number of bilateral agreements for co-operation and cultural exchange exist between the two nations with the majority of them being signed in 2007 during the visit of President APJ Abdul Kalam. Trade between India and Greece remains vibrant with many Indian corporate houses having strong interests in Greece. A MoU for defence cooperation between India and Greece was signed in 1998. The Greek defence minister Mr Pannos Kammenos visited India in December 2015 and held discussions with his Indian counterpart Mr Manohar Parrikar, on various issues such as naval cooperation, training and regional security.

Over the last few decades India has made substantial advances in terms of designing and building warships indigenously and the visiting ships bear testimony to these capabilities. INS Mumbai and Aditya have been designed by the design bureau of the Indian Navy and constructed at Indian shipyards, namely, the Mazagon Dockyard Limited (in Mumbai), and, the Garden Reach Ship Builders and Engineers Limited (in Kolkata). The destroyer Mumbai and the frigates Trishul and Tarkash are equipped with state-of-the-art weapons and sensors.

Indian Naval assets have been increasingly deployed in recent times to address the main maritime concerns of the region, including piracy off the coast of Somalia. In addition, the Indian Navy has also been involved in assisting countries in the Indian Ocean Region with Hydrographic Survey, Search and Rescue, EEZ Surveillance and other such capacity-building and capability-enhancement activities. The current deployment in the Mediterranean Sea will contribute towards the Indian Navy’s efforts to consolidate inter operability and forge strong bonds of friendship across the seas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy's indigenously designed guided missile destroyer "INS Chennai" was today formally dedicated to the city by Tamil Nadu Chief Minister K Palaniswami.
http://zeenews.india.com/india/naval-ship-ins-chennai-dedicated-to-city-1997027.html

Chennai: Indian Navy's indigenously designed guided missile destroyer "INS Chennai" was today formally dedicated to the city by Tamil Nadu Chief Minister K Palaniswami.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister urged the Navy to protect the maritime interests of the state and the fishermen.

The dedication ceremony of the 'P15A Guided Missile Destroyer', which is anchored here since April 15, at the Chennai Port Trust was marked by a series of drills and events.

A plaque commemorating the occasion was unveiled by Palaniswami.

"We are proud of our armed forces who protect us from external enemies. They ensure that we are able to enjoy our freedom and democracy. The Indian Navy has always assisted the state during natural disasters", the Chief Minister said.

"I urge the Indian Navy to protect the maritime interests of India and Tamil Nadu. Our fishermen must be protected against attacks so that they peacefully engage in the tradition of fishing in the exclusively economic zone", he said.

Noting that the state government had always addressed issues relating to armed forces, he said it would continue to provide all necessary support in this regard.

Eastern Naval Command, Commanding-in-Chief, Vice-Admiral, H C S Bisht, who was present, said the Navy was fully geared to meet the challenges at sea.

Named after the city, INS Chennai is commanded by captain C R Praveen Nair and has 45 officers.

The ship, commissioned by then Defence Minister Manohar Parikkar last year, is one of the most potent warships to have been constructed in India.

The vessel's anti-submarine warfare capabilities include indigenously developed rocket and torpedo launchers. 

Besides, it is equipped to fight under nuclear, biological and chemical warfare conditions.

An unique feature of the ship is the "high level of indigenisation" incorporated in the production.

Some major indigenised equipment on-board INS Chennai include combat management system, rocket launcher, torpedo tube launcher, automated power management system and the bow mounted SONAR.

During its call here, INS Chennai was visited by more than 5,000 people, including 2,000 students, officials said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Chief Minister Edappadi K. Palaniswami at an event to dedicate INS Chennai to the State capital. | Photo Credit: R. Ragu

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/tamil-nadu/protect-fisherfolk-from-attacks/article18096312.ece
* Chief Minister also calls for safeguarding interest in the Exclusive Economic Zone *
Chief Minister Edappadi K. Palaniswami on Monday urged that the Indian fishermen must be protected from attacks (by Sri Lankan Navy) and called for safeguarding the maritime interests of the country.

Speaking at an event on board _INS Chennai_, which was dedicated to the city of Chennai on Monday, Mr. Palaniswami said, “Our fishermen must be protected against attacks so that they are peacefully engaged in the traditional occupation. The interest in the Exclusive Economic Zone must be protected.” However, the Chief Minister didn’t elaborate further.

Observing that the Navy personnel have always assisted the State during natural disasters, the Chief Minister stated that the State would continue to provide necessary support.

Last month, a 21-year old Indian fisherman from Tamil Nadu was shot dead allegedly by the Sri Lankan Navy while fishing in Palk Bay. The Tamil Nadu government had then urged the Centre to take up the issue with Colombo.

Earlier, the Navy’s Guided Missile Destroyer _INS Chennai _was dedicated to the city of Chennai in a ceremony presided over by the Chief Minister. The Chief Minister was received by Vice Admiral H.C.S. Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Eastern Naval Command. Ministers D. Jayakumar, S.P. Velumani, M.C. Sampath, K.T. Rajenthra Bhalaji, R. Kamaraj, K.C. Veeramani, K.C. Karuppannan and M. Manikandan were present. Lieutenant General R.K. Anand, General Officer Commanding of Dakshin Bharat Area, Rear Admiral Alok Bhatnagar, Flag Officer Commanding Tamil Nadu and Puducherry Naval area, and Inspector General Rajan Bargotra, Regional Commander of Coast Guard’s Eastern Region witnessed the dedication.

Chief Secretary Girija Vaidyanathan, DGP T.K. Rajendran, ADGP Coastal Security Group C. Sylendra Babu, Greater Chennai Corporation Commissioner D. Karthikeyan and Chennai Police Commissioner Karan Singha were also present during the ceremony.


----------



## #hydra#

Eagerly waiting for project 17b and vishakhapatinam clasd


----------



## $@rJen

*Indian Navy may soon approach Government for 2nd Indigenous Aircraft Carrier*

 Facebook
 Twitter
 Google+
 Linked in
Wednesday, April 19, 2017
By: ET 

Source Link: Click Here








Discussions are on within the Indian Navy over the second aircraft carrier planned to be built in the country and it is likely to approach the government with a proposal in another two to three months, a senior Navy officer said on Tuesday. 

Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition Vice Admiral D.M. Deshpande noted that there is a "bit of question mark" from the Defence Ministry's side due to the huge cost involved but added that there was a lot of "positivity". 

"Lots of discussions are right now on within the Navy what type of an aircraft carrier we want, right from the tonnage, type of propulsion... We are debating on this. Once this debate is more or less within the Navy... we are clear on exactly what we want, we will take up this case with the ministry," he said at the curtain-raiser event of seminar 'Building India's Future Navy', set to be organised by industry chamber Ficci on May 31-June 1. 

Deshpande said everyone wanted to be clear on the "requirement" before a final decision is taken. 

"Right now there is a bit of question mark from the ministry's side because we have taken this up with the ministry on a few occasions... it is a huge ticket decision, and before some commitments are made on allocation of these funds everybody wants to be very clear on the requirements... these are being addressed before we take that up with the government for final clearance," he said. 

He said there was "positivity", but added that the "big ticket" aircraft carrier will come at the expense of other things. 

"There is lot of positivity, both from government side as well as from the Navy. I am sure within two-to-three months, we should be able to take it up with the ministry to get the funds. It is a very big ticket item, it will have to be at the expense of things, we need to take these calls before we can go about doing it," he said. 

India at present has only one aircraft carrier, INS Vikramaditya -- a modified Russian Kiev-class aircraft carrier. 

The other aircraft carrier -- INS Viraat, a British-built ship serving with the Indian Navy and the oldest carrier in service -- retired on March 6. 

India's first indigenous aircraft carrier INS Vikrant, a 40,000-tonne ship, is meanwhile being built for the Indian Navy by Cochin Shipyard. 

India at any time requires three aircraft carriers, one each on the east and west coasts, and a third one as a replacement for any of the ships that go for refit. 

On May 13, 2015, the Defence Acquisition Council cleared construction of a second aircraft carrier and Rs 30 crore was allotted for the preparations. 

The second indigenous aircraft carrier is likely to be nuclear-propelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

*Navy to Sign $4.9Bln Deal With S Korean Firm for Minesweeping Vessels*

 Facebook
 Twitter
 Google+
 Linked in
Wednesday, April 19, 2017
By: SPUTNIK News 

Source Link: Click Here






In a major announcement, the Indian Navy has said that it will sign $4.9 billion deal with South Korean defense firm Kangnam Corporation for the procurement of 12 new mine countermeasure vehicles (MCMVs) this year.

"Issues between Goa Shipyard and the South Korean collaborator in the project have been sorted out and the deal should be sealed by the end of this year," Vice Admiral DM Deshpande, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, said in New Delhi.

Last year, the Indian government had agreed to build 12 new MCMVs with the collaboration of a South Korean company at a shipyard in India. Indian defense ministry has revealed to a parliamentary panel that all the six MCMVs currently operational in Indian Navy will be retired by 2018.

This will leave the world's fifth largest navy without minesweepers, which is essential to detect and destroy mines laid by enemy forces to choke harbors and spread mayhem. India had bought six MCMVs from the erstwhile Soviet Union in the 1970s.
The deal was supposed to be concluded with Indian shipbuilder Goa Shipyard last year but it got delayed due to technology transfer issue. India was expecting delivery of first MCMVs under the contract in 2021 but it may get further delayed, which means the Indian Navy will have to cope without any MCMVs for more than three years at least.

The Indian Navy needs at least 24 MCMVs to plug the shortfall. China, on the other hand, has more than 100 minesweepers and mine countermeasure vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alphacharlie

*जय हिंद*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

better to go another vikrant class


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Another challenge for IN. Designing an minesweeper.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Go for another 45000 Ton class. The building time is enough for other technologies for Nuke carriers to mature, and even Rafale M can be modified from Ski Jump carriers.


----------



## Sankpal

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> HAHAHA



what is funny?
if aircraft carriers are useless for India than even for China, Russia and US as well. if you talk about missile or submarine than you might don't know, how a carrier group works.


----------



## $@rJen

*Centre will soon release funds for construction of India's Second Aircraft Carrier*

 Facebook
 Twitter
 Google+
 Linked in
Thursday, April 20, 2017
By: SPUTNIK News 

Source Link: CLICK HERE







The Navy is said to be willing to submit a re-prioritized procurement plan to the government to make funds available for the construction of India's second aircraft carrier. This could mean holding back on other big-ticket purchases in favor of the carrier.

"There is a lot of positivity, both from the government side as well as the Navy. I am sure within two-to-three months; we should be able to take it up, second aircraft carrier plan, with the ministry to get the funds. It is a very big-ticket item, it will have to be at the expense of things, we need to take these calls before we can go about doing it," Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, Vice Admiral DM Deshpande said.

Finance / Defence Minister Mr. Arun Jaitley has already hinted that the Ministry will be ready within two to three months to release funds for the construction of India's next generation aircraft carrier. The proposed aircraft carrier could be one of the largest in the world.

Indian armed forces are managing procurement at low-level budgetary allocations against the projected demand for the services. “The budgetary allocations for capital acquisition have declined for the three services not only since 2015-16. 

Similarly, against a projection of $21.96 billion for the capital budget in 2017-18, only $13 billion have been allocated from annual budget 2017-18 for various Services (Army, Navy, Joint staff, Air force, DGOF, R&D and DGQA). This decline in the allocation for the capital acquisition will definitely affect several procurement proposals and contracts which are to be finalized in 2017-18,” observed a parliamentary panel report on defense.

The procurement plan for capital modernization schemes may have to be reviewed and re-prioritized based on available funds, sources in the Defense Ministry said. Indian Navy has set a target to finalize the deal worth $9 billion deal including minesweepers vessels, Landing Platform Dock by end of this year while it has recently signed a deal worth $2 billion for Barak 8 missile from Israel.

The Navy will commission the country’s first indigenous 40,000-ton aircraft carrier Vikrant, currently being constructed at Kochi, by end-2018. The project has been delayed for many years and it revised the estimated cost to $2.9 billion. After decommissioning of aircraft carrier Virat, the Indian Navy is dependent on the recently acquired INS Vikramaditya (the former Admiral Gorshkov of the Russian Navy).


----------



## Archie

A third carrier is a waste of money unless you have the CBG in place 

Navy is better of spending money on Minesweepers, SSNs and ASW Helis, coz thats where we are lagging 

we will have 2 CBGs with one deployed at all time, thats more than what the French and The British and The Russians are capable of doing 

why spend valuable resources on an Ego boost


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIAISM

I don't know why i have a feeling that HMS Prince of Charles will be offered to us or maybe France by UK by 2022-23 and the offer will be so attractive that it will be hard for any of us to leave it.....
Which will create hurdle for our 2nd indigenous Aircraft carrier....


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence

20-April, 2017 15:55 IST
*Chief of Naval staff honours Naval Gallantry and non Gallantry Award winners at Naval Investiture Ceremony *

Naval Investiture Ceremony, an annual event for the Indian Navy, was held at Command Parade Ground, Eastern Naval Command Visakhapatnam today, 20 April 2017. Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff (CNS), conferred Gallantry and non Gallantry Awards to their recipients on behalf of the President of India at an impressive ceremonial parade. 

Admiral Sunil Lanba was received at the parade ground by Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command. The CNS inspected a 50 men Armed Guard and reviewed the platoons of Naval and DSC personnel drawn from various ships and establishments of the ENC. 

Speaking on the occasion, Admiral Lanba said that the occasion is of special significance, as it allows us to formally acknowledge commendable gallantry as well as devotion to duty of the fellow shipmates. He also thanked the family members of the award winners for their support to the service personnel in their performance of duty. He added that the core values - Duty, Honour and Courage forms the fundamental traits expected from all naval personnel. The award winners have displayed these and many more qualities such as patriotism, courage, fighting spirit, integrity sincerity, perseverance, discipline humility and selflessness that would have come to define our fine service. He also said that he firmly believed that it is the team work and never say die attitude of naval personnel that has made the Indian navy a strong and capable maritime force in the world today. The leadership, foresight and devotion to duty displayed by naval personnel has enabled a steady growth of our service and transformed us into a blue water navy. 

Lt Cdr Vikash Kumar Narwal, Lt Cdr Neeraj Kumar, Veer Singh Chief Petty Officer Clearance Diver I and Rakesh Kumar Hull Artificer-4 (posthumously) were awarded Nao Sena Medals (Gallantry) for their indomitable courage, conspicuous gallantry and outstanding professionalism. Other awards presented included eight Nao Sena Medals for Devotion to Duty, sixteen Vishisht Seva Medals, Sarvottam Jeeven Rakshak Padak awarded to Cdr Shishir Kumar Yadavannavar (posthumous), Jeeven Rakshak Padak to Lt Cdr Kapil Kumar Shishodia and Shri Neelkant Ramesh Harikantra LASCAR-1. Captain Ravi Dhir Medal was awarded to Aravind Marisamy Master Chief Air Artificer II and Lieutenant VK Jain Memorial Gold Medal was awarded to Commander Ravi Kumar Singh. 

The CNS also presented unit citation to two afloat units and six shore establishments who have delivered exceptional performance over the past one year. These include IN Ships Trikand, Sunayna, IN Air Squadron 312A, Command Clearance Diving Team, Mumbai, INS Eksila at Visakhapatnam, Naval Ship Repair Yard, Karwar, Base Victualling Yard, Kochi and INS Kardip in the Andaman & Nicobar Islands. Naval Dockyard, Mumbai and INS Shivaji at Lonavala, Maharastra were awarded with the ‘CNS Trophy for Best Green Practices’ for the environment friendly / green initiatives. 

Apart from the relatives of the award winners, the Ceremonial parade was also attended by Flag Officers, Commanding Officers of various ships, submarines and establishments and a large number of service and civilian personnel and their families. 

*****


----------



## Gessler

INDIAISM said:


> I don't know why i have a feeling that HMS Prince of Charles will be offered to us or maybe France by UK by 2022-23 and the offer will be so attractive that it will be hard for any of us to leave it.....
> Which will create hurdle for our 2nd indigenous Aircraft carrier....



It'll still be a STOVL carrier which will be useless to us unless we buy F-35B. Or if we spend huge amounts to remodel it for STOBAR/CATOBAR ops. There's no way it can be economically viable. Not happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INDIAISM said:


> I don't know why i have a feeling that HMS Prince of Charles will be offered to us or maybe France by UK by 2022-23 and the offer will be so attractive that it will be hard for any of us to leave it.....
> Which will create hurdle for our 2nd indigenous Aircraft carrier....


It has been offered to India in the past (well one of the QE class) but the IN turned it down for a number of reasons:

1) The IN is FAR more interested in getting a carrier of their design
2) IN is now fixated on getting a CATOBAR carrier (with EMALS), PoW is not capable of CATOBAR ops
3) The IN wants commonality with their airwing, having a STOBAR (IAC-1/Viky), V/STOL and future CATOBAR carrier will screw this up entirely.
4) The timelines involved don't fit with the IN's gradual build up- having 3 carriers by 2024-5 will be a HUGE expansion in a very short timespan and will be outside of what the IN has planned for. It is highly time consuming and exhaustive to train a full carrier crew, will the IN be able to train 9+ to operate 3 carriers within the next 7 or so years with only 1 full time carrier (Vikky) during that time (IAC-1 will be in sea trails for much of that time)? I'd say it's doubtful especially when you consider the lack of commonality across the carriers- all 3 would be of entirely different classes/designs/origins that would add their own complications to train the crews.
5) The strain 3 carriers would place on the fleet as a whole in so far as providing escorts would be quite immense. In the 2017-24/5 period the IN is also planning on inducting 4 LHD/LPD that woud require their own escorts, adding another carrier into the mix when the IN has not had time to adjust their plans doesn't seem like it would work out well.
6) The PoW itself is very very expensive for what it is ( a V/STOL carrier)
7) Can the IN get an airwing for the PoW by 2024/5 whilst at the same time searching for an entirely different airwing for the IAC-1? Having the PoW offered cheap is one thing but the airwing is going to be an IMMENSE outlay that the IN has not budgeted for and they likely don't have any room whatsoever for such a massive additional commitment considering how little budget they receive (just 16% of the entire defence budget).

The IN's current long term plan is for 2 operational Carriers by 2022, 4 by 2032 and 5 by 2035; a nice gradual build up. There is no room for the PoW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

India to block Australia from naval exercise amid concerns it could inflame diplomatic tensions with China
An Australian Defence Force bid to join multilateral naval exercises is poised to be blocked by India over concerns it could inflame diplomatic tensions with China.

For a quarter of a century military assets from the United States and India, and more recently Japan, have come together for joint annual naval drills known as Exercise Malabar, north of Australia.

In 2007 Australia took part in the Malabar Exercises, but withdrew from the quadrilateral drills and accompanying security talks following concerns expressed by Beijing.

The ABC has learnt that in the past few weeks Australia's Defence attaché to New Delhi has requested that India allow the ADF to attend this year's exercises as an official "observer".

Yesterday during a visit to Tokyo, Defence Minister Marise Payne acknowledged Australia's desire to join the military event in July.
"Australia is very interested in a quadrilateral engagement with India, Japan and the United States," Senator Payne said.

"What form that may take is a matter of discussion between our various countries."

In a statement to the ABC the Defence Department said "Australia has regularly discussed the matter of the Australian Defence Force's involvement in Exercise Malabar with India since 2015.

"Australia and India are looking to capitalise on the positive momentum of our defence relationship, to deepen engagement, increase consistency and complexity of our activities."

However, in India there has been growing speculation among military officials that New Delhi will shortly reject Australia's request to take part in this year's exercises, also because of concerns over China's possible reaction to the move.

The Defence Department said "India has not indicated whether the Australian Defence Force will be invited to the Exercise Malabar in 2017".
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-...from-naval-exercise-china/8459896?pfmredir=sm


----------



## RISING SUN

http://dailysignal.com/2017/04/21/the-importance-of-expanding-us-indian-naval-cooperation/


----------



## Vishwabalas

Carlosa said:


> Hello friends, I'm sorry that this off topic (I'll delete the post later). I have a request, I need to translate something from English to Sanskrit and all the translators online can translate only by word, I need to translate a whole phrase. Maybe someone here knows of an online resource for that or maybe someone knows Sanskrit. The phrase that I need to translate is "Be a light onto yourself". I need to use it for some Buddhist artwork that I'm doing and I need to carve it into a sculpture. Thanks in advance. Very much appreciated if someone can help.



That would be ,
*
"Jyotir aham virajaa vipaatma"*

Why do you need this translation ? It would mean nothing to somebody who don't know Sanskrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Abingdonboy said:


> It has been offered to India in the past (well one of the QE class) but the IN turned it down for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1) The IN is FAR more interested in getting a carrier of their design
> 2) IN is now fixated on getting a CATOBAR carrier (with EMALS), PoW is not capable of CATOBAR ops
> 3) The IN wants commonality with their airwing, having a STOBAR (IAC-1/Viky), V/STOL and future CATOBAR carrier will screw this up entirely.
> 4) The timelines involved don't fit with the IN's gradual build up- having 3 carriers by 2024-5 will be a HUGE expansion in a very short timespan and will be outside of what the IN has planned for. It is highly time consuming and exhaustive to train a full carrier crew, will the IN be able to train 9+ to operate 3 carriers within the next 7 or so years with only 1 full time carrier (Vikky) during that time (IAC-1 will be in sea trails for much of that time)? I'd say it's doubtful especially when you consider the lack of commonality across the carriers- all 3 would be of entirely different classes/designs/origins that would add their own complications to train the crews.
> 5) The strain 3 carriers would place on the fleet as a whole in so far as providing escorts would be quite immense. In the 2017-24/5 period the IN is also planning on inducting 4 LHD/LPD that woud require their own escorts, adding another carrier into the mix when the IN has not had time to adjust their plans doesn't seem like it would work out well.
> 6) The PoW itself is very very expensive for what it is ( a V/STOL carrier)
> 7) Can the IN get an airwing for the PoW by 2024/5 whilst at the same time searching for an entirely different airwing for the IAC-1? Having the PoW offered cheap is one thing but the airwing is going to be an IMMENSE outlay that the IN has not budgeted for and they likely don't have any room whatsoever for such a massive additional commitment considering how little budget they receive (just 16% of the entire defence budget).
> 
> The IN's current long term plan is for 2 operational Carriers by 2022, 4 by 2032 and 5 by 2035; a nice gradual build up. There is no room for the PoW.




Wait a minute. 

As far as I know, IAC-1 was set to be operational by 2023, and IAC-2 by 2030. How is it that then we have 4 carriers by 2032? and 5 by 2035? 

I have not even heard anything of any carrier under consideration over the 3rd one, the under planning, IAC-2.


----------



## Vishwabalas

Carlosa said:


> Thank you very much, but I need it in the Sanskrit writing, not in English alphabet.
> 
> I'm making a Buddhist sculpture for a temple in Vietnam and it needs to have that phrase carved into it. It needs to be preferably in Sanskrit since it is a Hindu type of sculpture and it needs to reflect the ancient style as much as possible, so Sanskrit is the way to go.
> 
> People will know the meaning of the Sanskrit text because there will be a plaque explaining the details of the sculpture including that text.



Sanskrit can be written in any text.

The Devanagari script which is now used for Sanskrit is of a more recent origin. (2000 years old) The first script to use sanskrit is the Brahmi script which not many can read.

Why not just use Vietnamese script ?



Carlosa said:


> Thank you very much, but I need it in the Sanskrit writing, not in English alphabet.
> 
> I'm making a Buddhist sculpture for a temple in Vietnam and it needs to have that phrase carved into it. It needs to be preferably in Sanskrit since it is a Hindu type of sculpture and it needs to reflect the ancient style as much as possible, so Sanskrit is the way to go.
> 
> People will know the meaning of the Sanskrit text because there will be a plaque explaining the details of the sculpture including that text.



ज्योतिरहं विरजा विपाप्मा ॥

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Carlosa said:


> The Devanagari script would be just perfect. The sculpture is based on the ancient Hindu style so to use anything other than Sanskrit would really mess it up.



ज्योतिरहं विरजा विपाप्मा ॥

Fair warning: I am not an expert, just knowledgeable. I would recommend you get it whetted by another expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Carlosa said:


> Thank you very much, you made my day.
> 
> I will delete these posts in a little bit so as not to mess up the thread.



No problem, glad to be of help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> As far as I know, IAC-1 was set to be operational by 2023, and IAC-2 by 2030. How is it that then we have 4 carriers by 2032? and 5 by 2035?
> 
> I have not even heard anything of any carrier under consideration over the 3rd one, the under planning, IAC-2.


IAC-1 will be handed over to the IN for sea trails in Dec 2018-March 2019, operational 24 months after that. A sister ship to the IAC-1 will likely to be ordered to keep CSL busy, she will be handed over by mid-2020s, IAC-2 by 2032 (work to commence in the mid-2020s) and a sister ship to IAC-2 by 2035.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Abingdonboy said:


> IAC-1 will be handed over to the IN for sea trails in Dec 2018-March 2019, operational 24 months after that. A sister ship to the IAC-1 will likely to be ordered to keep CSL busy, she will be handed over by mid-2020s, IAC-2 by 2032 (work to commence in the mid-2020s) and a sister ship to IAC-2 by 2035.




Wow where do I begin with this. 

Firstly the CAC report says that the aircraft carrier will be functional only around 2023. I know the Navy denies this. I hope they are right. Let's see. 

Second I have totally not heard about any sister to IAC 1 being considered. None at all. They are only talking about IAC 2.

Then your sister ship of IAC2 is also not mentioned anywhere. Nowhere at all. 

In fact you think that we will float within 3 years a sister ship. That is too optimistic given the lack of experience that we have in ship building. 

Can you give me some sources if you have some? Or is this your speculation?


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855732328492027904


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wow where do I begin with this.
> 
> Firstly the CAC report says that the aircraft carrier will be functional only around 2023. I know the Navy denies this. I hope they are right. Let's see.
> 
> Second I have totally not heard about any sister to IAC 1 being considered. None at all. They are only talking about IAC 2.
> 
> Then your sister ship of IAC2 is also not mentioned anywhere. Nowhere at all.
> 
> In fact you think that we will float within 3 years a sister ship. That is too optimistic given the lack of experience that we have in ship building.
> 
> Can you give me some sources if you have some? Or is this your speculation?



The point is that The Dream of Nuclear powered Aircraft Carrier is proving to be very difficult and expensive 

So we have to fall back on Conventional carriers only


----------



## RISING SUN

India’s Responsibility towards Somalia and Maritime Security
The recent string of pirate attacks off Somalia signals resurgence of this menace to international shipping and trade. Even as the presence of Indian Navy in these waters helped mitigate some of the attacks, it is imperative for India to take lead and actively engage all the responsible stakeholders to direct international efforts in tackling the root causes of this threat to international maritime security.

Over 700 attacks took place during the previous spell of pirate attacks off Somalia and Western Indian Ocean spanning 2008-2011 with about 750 persons held hostage in 2011, the peak year of piracy. The World Bank had estimated that the cost to global economy due to Somali piracy as $18 billion annually. Delays in shipping, ransoms to pirates, insurance premiums, changes in trade routes, installation of security measures onboard ships etc. contributed to this cost.

The mobilisation of international navies of Europe, India etc. aided by United Nations resolutions helped mitigate this threat. However, observers have warned last year that piracy off Somalia would resurge owing to political instability in Somalia as well as the inadequacy of international community in addressing the root cause of this threat.

Somalis are dependent on fishing for their livelihood. The civil war in the country had left no proper authority to safeguard the territorial seas and exclusive economic zone (EEZ) resulting in illegal fishing as well as dumping of hazardous waste material by foreign entities along Somalia’s coast. The use of dragnets and other banned mechanisms to catch fish has also contributed to the decline of fisheries in Somalia’s waters.

Calling themselves as “saviors of the sea,” the Somali pirates started attacking these fishing trawlers stealing the produce as well as holding the crew for ransom as sort of a “tax.” The attacks got extended to commercial shipping vessels as well as luxury cruises eventually, with the fishing trawlers buying protection from local warlords.

This ground situation seems to remain unchanged, which is re-fueling resentment amongst Somali population leading to the resurgence of pirate attacks. The naval forces were able to hot pursuit pirate ships even within the Somalian territorial waters, conduct special operations, trial and imprison the pirates in various countries. However, the desperate Somali youth unable to find meaningful jobs on land or the sea are compelled to resort to piracy again while the lack of proper enforcement authority to safeguard Somalia’s territorial and EEZ waters is abetting the breeding conditions.

Somalia had made several requests to the international community to help it combat piracy. In addition to contributions from individual countries, the United Nations Security Council has passed resolutions establishing United Nations Assistance Mission in Somalia with a mandate to stabilise Somalia. Somalia’s transitional federal governments as well as autonomous states – Somaliland and Puntland have entered into agreements with several firms and private organisations for thwarting piracy, but in vain.

In this situation, it is incumbent upon India to engage all the responsible stakeholders, particularly different autonomous administrations in Somalia, to attain the twin objectives of combating ongoing piracy attempts as well as build partner capacity enabling Somalia safeguard its waters. This should be a specific interest based arrangement to negate any misperception in Somalia against India as influencing its domestic politics.

India is undertaking various measures to combat traditional and non-traditional maritime security threats in the Indian Ocean. The Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard routinely exercises with their counterparts in the Indian Ocean building partner capacity enhancing the security of sea lines of communication and safeguarding the EEZs.

India should also consider building partner capacity of Somalia by re-organising, training and equipping its coast guard. New Delhi can deploy a long-term task force to the region for this purpose. The task force could meet its logistical requirements under the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA) with the United States given the close proximity of Djibouti to the troubled region.

The recent raids by Somali security forces freeing an Indian cargo ship as well as the crew taken hostage by the pirates shows the skill, seriousness and ambition on part of Somalia to combat piracy. This is a welcoming development for India to actively engage relevant agencies to safeguard the maritime global commons.

The Indian Navy along with upgraded Somali coast guard could simultaneously thwart pirate attacks as well as illegal fishing trawlers and dumping of waste material in Somalia’s waters. By apprehending such illegal ships and crews, India can establish trust with Somalia and work towards eradicating the social and economic conditions breeding piracy.

India has growing interests in West Asia and Africa. The European and West Asian countries are mired with problems related to illegal migration, civil wars and power dynamics. Somalia requires a credible, assuring partner to combat piracy. These situations call upon India to make a practical assessment of its intentions and capabilities as a responsible power and take initiative in this situation.
https://defenceaviationpost.com/indias-responsibility-towards-somalia-maritime-security/


----------



## RISING SUN

41 ships to join fleet soon 


Forty-one ships of different variants, including an aircraft carrier, and submarines, including the nuclear ones and Scorpenes, are expected to the join the Indian Navy in the next couple of years.

This was disclosed by Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba, here on Thursday.

He was interacting with the media after giving away awards and medals at the Naval Investiture Ceremony at the Eastern Naval Command here.

According to Admiral Lanba, the vessels were being built at different shipyards, that include government-owned and private enterprises at various places in the country. “The Indian Navy is in fine fettle and is a potent blue water force. And the induction of these ships and subs will definitely enhance its strength further,” he said.

Referring to a question on the impact of CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor), he said that it was already notified by the Indian government that it passes through some sections of India and we have taken note of it.

INS Viraat

On whether INS Viraat would be given to Andhra Pradesh, Admiral Lanba said,

“The aircraft carrier has been decommissioned on March 6, and it is now primarily the decision of the Ministry of Defence. But the Andhra Pradesh government had approached the MoD on 50-50 sharing basis, which I understand has been rejected by the MoD. The option is still open and it all depends on further negotiations.”
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...-ships-to-join-fleet-soon/article18170968.ece

Admiral Sunil Lanba shares long term plans to expand Indian Navy's strength
The 41 ships and submarines which are expected to join the Indian Navy are at various stages of building at different public sector shipyards, according to Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba.

Admiral Lanba was in Visakhapatnam to present the President's gallantry and non-gallantry awards to the officers and sailors at the investiture ceremony at INS Circars Parade Ground.

Interacting with media, he said that the Indian Navy is having long term plans to augment its strength on the eastern seaboard, it would have ships, submarines including nuclear powered submarines, aircrafts and manpower shortly.
The role and responsibility of Indian Navy, Admiral Lanba said, has been growing due to various factors and a potent blue water force in the Indian Ocean region.

The navy chief did not rule out the possibility of conceding Andhra Pradesh government's request for conversion of the recently decommissioned INS Viraat into a museum. "The Ministry of Defence had turned down the request for it on the basis of sharing the maintenance cost on 50/50 basis. But, it can be renegotiated", he said.

Earlier at a glittering ceremony, Admiral Lanba presented President's gallantry and non-gallantry awards to 33 naval officers and sailors in recognition of their courage and outstanding contribution .Addressing a huge gathering of officers, sailors and their families, the navy chief recalled their outstanding and brave contribution and also thanked the family members of the award winners for their support to the service personnel in their performance of duty. Navy's role in shaping the economy of the country has been growing and the core values - Duty, Honour and Courage forms the fundamental traits expected from all naval personnel, he added.

Lanba said he firmly believed that it is the team work and never say die attitude of naval personnel that has made the Indian navy a strong and capable maritime force in the world. The leadership, foresight and devotion to duty displayed by naval personnel has enabled a steady growth of our service and transformed us into a blue water navy.

Awardees: Lt Cdr Vikash Kumar Narwal, Lt Cdr Neeraj Kumar, Veer Singh Chief Petty Officer Clearance Diver I and Rakesh Kumar Hull Artificer-4 (posthumously) were awarded Nao Sena Medals (Gallantry) for their indomitable courage, conspicuous gallantry and outstanding professionalism. Other awards presented included eight Nao Sena Medals for Devotion to Duty, sixteen Vishisht Seva Medals.

Sarvottam Jeeven Rakshak Padak awarded to Cdr Shishir Kumar Yadavannavar (posthumous), Jeeven Rakshak Padak to Lt Cdr Kapil Kumar Shishodia and Shri Neelkant Ramesh Harikantra LASCAR-1. Captain Ravi Dhir Medal was awarded to Aravind Marisamy Master Chief Air Artificer II and Lieutenant VK Jain Memorial Gold Medal was awarded to Commander Ravi Kumar Singh.

Admiral Lanba also presented unit citation to two afloat units and six shore establishments who have delivered exceptional performance over the past one year. These include IN Ships Trikand, Sunayna, IN Air Squadron 312A, Command Clearance Diving Team, Mumbai, INS Eksila at Visakhapatnam, Naval Ship Repair Yard, Karwar, Base Victualling Yard, Kochi and INS Kardip in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands. Naval Dockyard, Mumbai and INS Shivaji at Lonavala, Maharastra were awarded with the 'CNS Trophy for Best Green Practices' for the environment friendly and green initiatives.
http://mumbaimirror.indiatimes.com/...ndian-navys-strength/articleshow/58281874.cms


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Somali-Turk

_only effective somali coast guards can prevent pirates in the long term,we are a country located in the indian ocean with more than 1500km of sea border .also the strategic narrow strait of suez canal aka babel-mandeb is located in somalia with so much global ship traffic will certainly attract pirates.i hope india and somalia as two nations can discuss these issues.
somalia safeguards its water from IUU fishing trawlers and international community can depend on somalia federal republic to work seriously towards safeguarding the shipping lanes.

plus the war in yemen makes somalia a strategic partner to court and have good relations with right now.we are open for cooperation and partnership.
the writers recommendations are spot on and knows his stuff.i hope the policy makers go with this real politik plan._
somalia is a neutral country.
*


quote
situation, it is incumbent upon India to engage all the responsible stakeholders, particularly different autonomous administrations in Somalia, to attain the twin objectives of combating ongoing piracy attempts as well as build partner capacity enabling Somalia safeguard its waters. This should be a specific interest based arrangement to negate any misperception in Somalia against India as influencing its domestic politics.






India is undertaking various measures to combat traditional and non-traditional maritime security threats in the Indian Ocean. The Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard routinely exercises with their counterparts in the Indian Ocean building partner capacity enhancing the security of sea lines of communication and safeguarding the EEZs.

India should also consider building partner capacity of Somalia by re-organising, training and equipping its coast guard. New Delhi can deploy a long-term task force to the region for this purpose. The task force could meet its logistical requirements under the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA) with the United States given the close proximity of Djibouti to the troubled region.

The recent raids by Somali security forces freeing an Indian cargo ship as well as the crew taken hostage by the pirates shows the skill, seriousness and ambition on part of Somalia to combat piracy. This is a welcoming development for India to actively engage relevant agencies to safeguard the maritime global commons.

The Indian Navy along with upgraded Somali coast guard could simultaneously thwart pirate attacks as well as illegal fishing trawlers and dumping of waste material in Somalia’s waters. By apprehending such illegal ships and crews, India can establish trust with Somalia and work towards eradicating the social and economic conditions breeding piracy.
quote*

*Africa: Attention Shifts to Somalia in Bid to Protect Maritime Trade*

By Fred Oluoch

Somalia is suddenly back in the limelight, with a number of high-level visits in the past few weeks signalling a renewed interest by the international community in the country that had been written off as a failed state.

Among world figures who visited the country last month were British Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson, United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Gutterres, and the new African Union Commission chair Moussa Faki Mahamat, who made Somalia his first stop only four days after taking office.

In addition to the visits, Somalia is attracting fresh attention from traditional allies, as well as newcomers from the Middle East, Europe and Africa.



They include the United Kingdom, former colonial power Italy, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Ethiopia as well as the African Union, and the traditional seafarers in the Indian Ocean such China, the Philippines, Japan and India.

Important shipping routeExperts attribute the fresh interest in Somalia to a combination of factors.

These include the recent successful presidential election that saw Mohamed Abdullahi Farmajo take up the leadership; the country's strategic location along the world's most important shipping route, the war in Yemen and the resurgence of piracy in the Indian Ocean.

Political risk analyst for Middle East and North Africa, James Pothecary, told The EastAfrican that a leading factor in the increasing importance of Somalia is the war in Yemen and how it impacts the Bab el-Mandeb Strait.

The Bab el-Mandeb Strait is located between Yemen on the Arabian Peninsula and Djibouti and Eritrea in the Horn of Africa. It connects the Read Sea to the Gulf of Aden

The strait is the gateway to almost all maritime trade between Europe and Asia and any security threats in this location would disproportionally affect global maritime trade routes and the security of sea lines of communication, said Mr Pothecary, who works for Allan & Associates in UK.

"As maritime shipping is approximately 90 per cent of how the world's goods are transported, interference at these choke points is a serious threat to international business which in the case of the Bab el-Mandeb Strait, is worth an approximated $700 billion annually," he said.

All traffic through the Suez Canal, the quickest route for European shipping to reach Asia, must pass through Bab el-Mandeb to reach the Gulf of Aden, and subsequently the Indian Ocean.

*
In March alone, 1,454,000 tonnes of shipping, carried on 80,495 vessels, transited the Suez Canal. But since its narrowest point of Bab el-Mandeb is only 29km across, even small craft launched by Houthis from the Yemeni coast are capable of reaching all traffic passing through it.

This has forced ships to sail closer to the Somalia coast, hence the renewed interest in Somalia.*

On his first official trip abroad since his election, President Farmajo flew to Riyadh, where he met king of Saudi Arabia Salman Bin Abdulaziz and where the two discussed the issue of Houthi rebels and plans by United Arab Emirates to set up a military base in the port of Berbera in the breakaway Somaliland.

Piracy

Then there is the resurgence of piracy, which at its peak 2011, witnessed a total of 237 attacks and resulted in loss of maritime business worth $8 billion, while the pirates earned $160 million in ransom.Piracy had reduced significantly in recent years as a result of extensive international military patrols. However, it is creeping back, mainly due to devastating famine and the increased unemployment.

*In early April, pirates hijacked an Indian vessel, Al Kausar with 11 crew on board. In January, a Chinese navy ship supported by an Indian navy helicopter thwarted an attack on a merchant ship, and secured the safety of all 19 Filipino crew members.*



The election of president Farmajo too has attracted the attention of the international community owing to his popularity and a clear programme to rid the country of Al Shabaab militants.

On April 6, President Farmajo declared the country a war zone and replaced its military and intelligence chiefs in preparations for a new offensive against Al Shabaab set to begin in 60 days if the militants do not lay down their arms.
*
According to Rashid Abdi, the International Crisis Group's Horn of Africa project director, there is a growing momentum within the region and the international community to stabilise Somalia, especially after the change of leadership in Mogadishu and the war in Yemen.

"Somalia has always remained strategic to the geopolitics of the region and beyond and has been gaining importance with time as the conditions in the country improve," said Mr Abdi.

Besides the oil, gas and mineral deposits that still lie unexploited, Somalia is emerging as a promising investment destination, as well as factor in the security of countries in the region such as Ethiopia.*


----------



## #hydra#

https://www.google.co.in/amp/m.ndtv...na-chinese-media-1685252?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


*Bejing: *India should focus less on speeding up the process of building aircraft carriers to contain China in the Indian ocean and more on its economic development, Chinese official media said today. "New Delhi is perhaps too impatient to develop an aircraft carrier. The country is still in its initial stage of industrialisation, and there will be many technical obstacles that stand in the way of a build-up of aircraft carriers," an article in the state-run Global Times said.

"In the past few decades, India and China have taken different paths in terms of aircraft carriers, but the different results achieved by the two countries point to the underlying importance of economic development," it said.


"New Delhi should perhaps be less eager to speed up the process of building aircraft carriers in order to counter China's growing sway in the Indian Ocean, and focus more on its economy," it said.



China yesterday celebrated the 68th anniversary of the establishment of its navy amid massive expansion of its fleet. A fleet of three Chinese naval ships left Shanghai in the morning for a friendly visit to more than 20 countries in Asia, Europe and Africa.

"With the expansion of foreign trade, as well as China's 'One Belt and One Road' initiative, the Chinese navy has taken on a new mission, which is to protect the country's overseas interests," a report in the same daily said.

As a consequence, China's military strategy for the navy has changed and it must increase its presence overseas to meet the new requirements, military expert Song Zhongping said. As a signature achievement of the navy, the Liaoning aircraft carrier built from an empty hull of former Soviet ship has finished its blue sea training, he said.

While the Chinese navy flexed muscle with massive expansion overseas with new "logistic" based in Gwadar in Balochistan and Djibouti in the Indian Ocean, the Chinese official media sought to project India deploying aircraft carriers decades ahead of China in a negative light.

"As the world's second-largest economy, China is now capable of building a strong navy to safeguard the security of strategic maritime channels. China's construction of its first aircraft carrier is a result of economic development," an article in the Global Times said.

"The country would have finished work on it several years ago if Beijing had simply wanted to engage in an arms race to have more influence in the Asia-Pacific and Indian Ocean regions," the article said. "India itself could be taken as a negative example for a build-up of aircraft carriers," it said.

Unlike China, India operated the aircraft carrier since 1961. INS Vikrant which was purchased in 1957 played a key role in enforcing the naval blockade of then East Pakistan in 1971 before it was decommissioned in 1997. Its successor INS Virat that was commissioned in 1987 has recently been decommissioned after an eventful four decades of service. It was succeeded by INS Vikramaditya, a modified version of Russian ship Admiral Gorshikov, which became operational in 2013.

The second INS Vikrant being built in Cochin Shipyard is expected to be ready by 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-April, 2017 18:22 IST
*Indian Warships Visit Toulon, France *

In continuation of the Indian Navy’s overseas deployment to the Mediterranean Sea and West Coast of Africa, three Indian warships INS Mumbai, Trishul, and Aditya, arrived at Toulon for a three day visit today. The ships were warmly received by the Administration in Toulon and the French Navy at Toulon Naval Base in coordination with the Embassy of India. The visiting ships are a part of the Indian Navy’s Western Naval Command and the Task Group is headed by Rear Admiral RB Pandit, the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet, who is flying his flag on the guided missile destroyer, INS Mumbai. 

On completion of the visit at Toulon, bilateral exercise Varuna between the Indian Navy and the French Navy is scheduled from 24 to 30 Apr 17. The VARUNA series of exercises began in 2000 and have grown into an institutionalised form of interaction between the two navies. The last VARUNA exercise was held off the Indian coast. 

The current visit seeks to underscore India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly and like minded countries towards ensuring good order in the maritime domain and to strengthen the existing bonds between India and France. The visit of Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command to France, coinciding with the visit of the IN ships to France and conduct of Exercise VARUNA, amply demonstrate the Indian Navy’s engagement with the French Navy. 

The FOC-in-C West is scheduled to visit the French frigate FNS Auvergne, a French Nuclear Submarine Unit, as well as an Underwater Weapons Facility. He would also call on senior official in France, including Vice Admiral Charles-Henri du Che, Commander-in-Chief of the Mediterranean Sea Area (CECMED). 

Relations between India and France have traditionally been close and friendly. Defence cooperation between India and France has grown substantially in the recent past and the interaction between the Indian Navy and the French Navy has been one of the cornerstones of this framework. With the establishment of the strategic partnership in 1998, there has been significant progress in all areas of bilateral co-operation including defence, nuclear energy and space. A high level committee for defence cooperation between the two countries at the level of Defence Secretaries met in Paris in 2015. Bilateral exercises such as Garuda, Shakti and Varuna have been a regular feature between the two nations. 

The IN warships will engage with the French Navy during their stay in the country and a number of professional interactions including the bilateral exercise VARUNA, sports and social engagements are planned. The visiting IN ships will host a reception onboard tomorrow. The interaction between two professional navies will go a long way in enhancing co-operation and understanding between the two. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-April, 2017 15:20 IST
*Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chairman COSC & CNS Releases Joint Doctrine Indian Armed Forces – 2017 *

Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Naval Staff released a revised version of Joint Doctrine Indian Armed Forces - 2017 in the presence of Chief of the Army Staff, Chief of the Air Staff and offg Chief of the Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman COSC today. “Jointness and Integration” in the Armed Forces is the order of the day like any other facet of life and therefore release of this Doctrine could not have come at a more opportune time. 

The Joint Doctrine Indian Armed Forces will serve as a cornerstone document for application of Military Power in a synergized manner leading to enhanced efficiency, optimum utilization of resources and financial savings. It will also establish a broad framework of concepts and principles to understand our approach to Joint Planning and conduct of operations across all the domains of conflict ie land, air, sea, space and cyber-space, In addition, the Doctrine will also serve as a reference document for all the three Services to plan integrated operations.


**********
Ministry of Defence
25-April, 2017 16:49 IST
*Commodore Ravi Malhotra, VSM assumes command as Station Commander (Navy) Delhi *

Commodore Ravi Malhotra, VSM took over command of INS India (Base Depot Ship) and Station Commander (Navy) Delhi from Commodore BK Munjal, VSM in a formal ceremony conducted at INS India, New Delhi this morning.

A specialist in Anti Submarine Warfare, Commodore Ravi Malhotra, VSM is a graduate of the prestigious Defence Services Staff College and the Naval War College, Goa. He has held Command at Sea on three occasions and has served in several staff appointments at Naval Headquarters.

A pulling out ceremony was held to bid farewell to the outgoing Commanding Officer Commodore BK Munjal, VSM.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-April, 2017 10:52 IST
*NAVAL COMMANDERS’ CONFERENCE 02-05 MAY 2017 *

FOCUS ON PLANS FOR SUSTAINED OPERATIONAL EFFECTIVENESS, COMBAT READINESS AND IMPROVED MAINTENANCE PHILOSOPHY 

A four day Naval Commanders’ Conference is scheduled at New Delhi from 02 - 05 May 17. The Chief of the Naval Staff, with the Commanders-in-Chief, will review major operational, training and administrative activities undertaken in the last six months and deliberate the away ahead on important activities and initiatives in the near future. 

The Hon’ble Defence Minister would address and interact with the Naval Commanders on the opening day of the Conference. The Conference is also the platform for institutionalised interaction between the naval top-brass and senior Govt officials as also with the Chief of Army Staff and Chief of Air Staff. 

Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff would chair the Conference and deliberate/ focus on Indian Navy’s plans for sustained operational effectiveness, combat readiness and improved maintenance philosophy to carry out its roles and missions. The Commanders would also brainstorm synergising the Navy’s role in a joint/ unified structure in the future. 

In the back drop of terrorist threats and the prevailing security scenario, the Conference would review the security measures for naval assets, bases and air stations, and the overall operational readiness of units with particular emphasises on indigenisation towards achieving greater self-reliance and support the “Make in India” initiative. The IN’s approach to the increasing Maritime Domain Awareness (MDA) to strengthen maritime security would also be discussed. 

Deliberations will also be conducted on some critical key enablers viz. infrastructure/ force development and improved logistics management


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/naval-commanders-conference-to-review-security-way-ahead-2000955.html

New Delhi: The Indian Navy chief and senior commanders will come together to discuss the navy`s activities of the last six months at a Naval Commanders` Conference here during May 2-5, said an official release.

According to the release, Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba "with the Commanders-in-Chief will review major operational, training and administrative activities undertaken in the last six months and deliberate the way ahead on important activities and initiatives in the near future".

On the opening day of the conference, which is held bi-annually, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley will address and interact with the naval commanders.


During the conference, the naval top brass will interact with the senior government officials and also with the other two service chiefs.

The four-day event will be chaired by Admiral Lanba and focus on the Navy`s plans for sustained operational effectiveness, combat readiness and improved maintenance philosophy to carry out its roles and missions. 

After the recent spur in terrorist attacks on military camps and the prevailing security scenario, the conference is expected to review the security of naval installations and assets and readiness of units to effectively deal with any kind of threat.

The commanders will also discuss ways to strengthen maritime security. 

The last naval commanders` conference took place from October 25 to 27 last year.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-May, 2017 17:09 IST
*Naval Commanders’ Conference Commences in New Delhi *

Preparedness is the Best Deterrent – Defence Minister 

A four day Naval Commanders’ Conference commenced this morning at New Delhi. Hon’ble Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley addressed the Naval Commanders’ and interacted with them along with Hon’ble RRM Dr Subhash Bhamre, Defence Secretary and other senior functionaries of the Ministry of Defence. 

At the outset, the Hon’ble Defence Minister complimented the Indian Navy for its professionalism & deep commitment towards protecting the maritime interests of the country including the huge maritime boundary as also meeting a large number of international obligations, in line with the country’s defence diplomacy requirements. 

During his address the Hon’ble Defence Minister spoke about the prevailing & emerging security situation in the sub continent as also the expanding presence of the extra regional powers in India Ocean Region. He also referred to the situation on the Western Border and its linkage to the internal security. He urged the Commanders’ to be prepared at all times as “Preparedness is the best Deterrent”. 

Acknowledging the various crucial requirements of the Indian Navy, the Hon’ble Defence Minister assured the Commanders’ that the Govt. is working on all issues very positively and is going to increase the resources to make good the shortfalls soon. 

The Defence Minister lauded the efforts of India Navy in indigenisation and urged the Commanders’ to focus on furtherance of Domestic Expertise building up. 

Concluding his address, the Hon’ble Defence Minister said that due impetus through appropriate Defence Procurement policies (such as SP Model which would be finalized soon) is being given to make good the critical capability shortfalls viz. ship borne Multi Role Helicopters (MRH), conventional Submarines and Mine Counter Measure Vessels (MCMVs).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-May, 2017 15:34 IST
*Naval commanders’ conference concludes *

Expand Navy’s operational footprint and be a stabilising 

Force in IOR – Admiral Sunil Lanba, CNS 

The four-day long Naval Commanders’ Conference concluded on 05 May 17 wherein the top-level leadership of Navy reviewed major operational, training and administrative activities undertaken in the last six months. The conference reviewed IN’s readiness to deploy over the entire range of missions in the maritime domain. 

The Hon’ble Defence Minister addressed and interacted with the Naval Commanders on the opening day of the Conference. The Defence Minister complimented the IN for its professionalism and commitment towards protecting the maritime interests of the country, including its immense maritime boundary and furthering the country’s defence diplomacy requirements. He urged the Commanders to be prepared at all times emphasising that preparedness would be the best deterrent. Lauding the IN’s efforts in indigenisation, he urged the Commanders to continue furthering the build up of domestic expertise. 

Chairing the conference, the CNS addressed the Naval Commanders on issues pertaining to operational readiness, capability enhancement, maintenance, op logistics, infrastructure development and human resource management. He emphasised the need for continued efforts towards modernisation, indigenisation and expanding the Navy’s operational footprint so as to be a stabilising force in IOR. 

The Commanders also had an opportunity to interact with senior government officials, as also with the Chiefs of Indian Army and IAF, who shared their views on the current security situation and the way ahead to enhance Tri-Service synergy and jointmanship. The Foreign secretary also interacted with the Commanders on the geo-political developments with key focus on the Indian Ocean Region and outlined key imperatives pertaining to our foreign policy and diplomatic initiatives. 

Focussed attention was also accorded to associated aspects that included a review of the security measures and mechanisms for Coastal Defence, infrastructure/ force development and logistics support management. 

In his closing address, the CNS while complimenting the officers for their commitment and professionalism exhorted the Commanders to give focussed attention to address all challenges with the singular aim to be combat ready at all times. He emphasised the importance of quality maintenance and efficient Operational Logistics towards ensuring combat effectiveness. 

****


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Navy twitter page is a joy to watch!
INS Mumbai and INS Trishul in Israel:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861981039010340864The 31 Year Old Minesweepers getting decommissioned:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861972191684034560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861931936020934658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861932515673690112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sloth 22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861973454681145346


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...h-in-london/story-x0YR4ojbG0lKY6n5Qd5iVO.html
The Indian Navy’s frigate INS Tarkash was in the UK for a joint exercise with the Royal Navy, and its visit to Canary Wharf was marked by a celebration of the deep naval ties between the two sides.





History merged with modernity on the deck of India’s stealth frigate INS Tarkash as top naval personnel, navy historians and others came together to celebrate 200 years of an iconic Mumbai-made vessel and annual exercises between the Royal Navy and Indian Navy. 

Packed with weapons, sensors and a crew of more than 200, INS Tarkash arrived in the UK to join an exercise with the Royal Navy named Konkan-17. It left London on Wednesday for Lisbon, from where it was due to travel to Africa before returning to India. 

Closely involved in anti-piracy operations off Somalia in recent years, INS Tarkash participated in an anti-hijack operation off Yemen on April 9 while on its way to Europe. It was also part of Operation Rahat in 2015, when it rescued 538 people from 18 countries from war-torn Yemen.

The Indian flag fluttered against a skyline of skyscrapers at West India Docks in Canary Wharf on Tuesday as defence secretary Michael Fallon, Royal Navy chief Admiral Philip Jones, Indian high commissioner YK Sinha and INS Tarkash’s captain Rituraj Sahu celebrated deep naval ties between the two countries.





NS Tarkash’s captain Rituraj Sahu and Royal Navy’s Kris White addressing a news conference on May 9, 2017. (HT Photo)

They were joined by navy historian Andrew Lambert and others to celebrate 200 years of HMS Trincomalee, the oldest warship afloat anywhere in the world that is currently docked at the National Museum of the Royal Navy in Hartlepool, Durham, 420 km north of London.

HMS Trincomalee, one of the Leda-class sailing frigates built at the end of the Napoleonic Wars, was launched in 1817 after a three-year construction supervised by Jamsetjee Bomanjee Wadia at Wadia Shipyards in colonial Bombay.

Euan Houstoun, a descendant of Wallace Houstoun who captained the vessel in the Pacific from 1852 to 1857 and the president of the HMS Trincomalee Trust, recalled its history and exploits over the centuries, and said it was an “invaluable link” with India.

Karan Bilimoria, member of the House of Lords, recalled the Parsi community’s contribution to ship-building in India, while Vada Dasturji Khursheed Dastur, high priest of the Zoroastrian temple in Udavada, Gujarat, recited prayers for INS Tarkash and HMS Trincomalee.

The event on the deck of INS Tarkash was attended by several Royal Navy veterans who served on the aircraft carrier HMS Hermes, which saw action during the Falklands War before it was sold to India to become INS Viraat.

Jones, who attended INS Viraat’s decommissioning in Mumbai in March, said: “It was a fond moment. It meant much to the profession of ship-building in the UK and India." 





Cricket icon Sachin Tendulkar was among nearly 2,000 members of the Indian community who visited INS Tarkash. (HT Photo)
Cricket icon Sachin Tendulkar was among nearly 2,000 members of the Indian community who visited INS Tarkash during its stay in London.

The joint exercise Konkan-17 was conducted during May 2-6. The harbour phase was conducted at Plymouth from May 2 to 4, followed by the sea phase over the next two days. INS Tarkash was joined by HMS Richmond and other warships.

Sahu said: “Several joint exercises and manoeuvres, including exchange of Sea Riders personnel, were undertaken. We had interaction to promote cooperation and shared exchange on operations, including disaster management, anti-terrorism and anti-piracy.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A nice report on the Sword Arm's visit to Haifa:


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-May, 2017 16:28 IST
*INS Darshak completes hydrographic surveys in Sri Lanka *

INS Darshak of the Eastern Naval Command which has been on a two month deployment to Sri Lanka has successfully completed surveys of Weligama Bay and Southern coast of Sri Lanka. The result of the surveys were formally handed over by Captain Peush Pawsey, Commanding Officer, INS Darshak to Vice Admiral RC Wijegunaratne, WV, RWP & Bar, RSP, VSV, USP, ndc, psn, the Commander of Sri Lanka Navy, in a ceremony held at Colombo on 12 May 17.

The survey operations were undertaken in three phases and ship also visited Colombo and Galle harbour. The ship and ship’s survey motor boats fitted with multi beam systems were extensively deployed and the hydrographic survey data for more than 7000 nautical miles was collected. Ship’s integral Chetak helicopter also participated in the operations.

The Officers and sailors of Sri Lanka Navy had embarked ship during the conduct of joint survey operations and were also imparted training on various aspects of hydrographic surveying. In addition, the sailors of both the navies interacted during ship’s stay at Colombo and Galle and played friendly football, volleyball and basketball matches. Beach cleaning drives were also conducted as part of interaction.

INS Darshak has the unique distinction of having surveyed in Mauritius, Seychelles, Myanmar, Mozambique and Tanzania in the last few years. The successful completion of the maiden Joint Hydrographic survey with Sri Lanka Navy marks a new beginning in the bilateral relations.









INS Darshak has the unique distinction of having surveyed in Mauritius, Seychelles, Myanmar, Mozambique and Tanzania

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...letes-survey-in-sri-lanka/article18450980.ece

* The ship is on a two-month deployment to the island nation *
INS Darshak of the Eastern Naval Command, on a two-month deployment to Sri Lanka, has successfully completed surveys of Weligama Bay and Southern Coast of Sri Lanka.

The result of the surveys were formally handed over by Captain Peush Pawsey, Commanding Officer, INS Darshak to Vice Admiral R.C. Wijegunaratne, the Commander of Sri Lanka Navy, in a ceremony held in Colombo on Friday.

*Multi-beam systems*

According to a press release, the survey operations were undertaken in three phases and ship also visited Colombo and Galle Harbour. The ship and ship’s survey motor boats fitted with multi-beam systems were extensively deployed and the hydrographic survey data for more than 7,000 nautical miles was collected. Ship’s integral Chetak helicopter also participated in the operations. 

The officers and sailors of Lankan Navy had embarked ship during the conduct of joint survey operations and were also imparted training on various aspects of hydrographic surveying. In addition, the sailors of both the navies interacted during ship’s stay in Colombo and Galle and played friendly football, volleyball and basketball matches. Beach cleaning drives were also conducted as part of interaction. INS Darshak has the unique distinction of having surveyed in Mauritius, Seychelles, Myanmar, Mozambique and Tanzania in the last few years. The successful completion of the maiden Joint hydrographic survey with Sri Lanka Navy marks a new beginning in the bilateral relations.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-May, 2017 13:44 IST
*Chief of the Naval Staff to attend Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) 50 International Maritime Review (IMR) *



Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff, is on an official tour to Singapore from 15 May 2017. The Admiral will be attending the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) 50 International Maritime Review (IMR), commemorating 50 years of the RSN which was formed on 05 May 1967, and International Maritime Defence Exhibition and Conference (IMDEX) 2017. Besides attending the IMR and IMDEX 17, the visit aims to consolidate existing Maritime Cooperation initiatives as well as explore new avenues.

Defence cooperation between India and Singapore is robust and is primarily focused towards Maritime Cooperation. India signed a Defence Cooperation Agreement in 2003, which was renewed in 2015.

Indian Navy and Singapore Navy are partners in the Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS), a Maritime Cooperation construct, conceptualised and pioneered by Indian Navy in 2008. Singapore Navy has stood shoulder-to-shoulder with Indian Navy to take this 21st century maritime construct forward. Both countries have been conducting the bilateral exercise ‘SIMBEX’ since 1994. The next edition of the exercise is scheduled to be conducted off Singapore from 18 to 24 May 2017.

Both navies also engage in Navy to Navy Staff Talks, which commenced in 2004. The 12th Staff Talks were conducted in March 2017 and the 13th Staff Talks are scheduled to be held in 2018. 

The Singapore Navy has participated in all the MILAN-series interactions organised at Port Blair by the Indian Navy. Warships of both countries regularly visit each other’s ports.

The last visit by the Chief of the Naval Staff of the Indian Navy was by Admiral RK Dhowan in 2015 and the Singaporean Naval Chief Rear Admiral Lai Chung Han last visited India in Feb 2016 for the IFR 16 at Visakhapatnam. Both countries also enjoy healthy training cooperation by means of trainee and instructor exchange programmes. 

India - Singapore share similar maritime challenges such as coastal security, large coastal shipping and fishing fleet, wherein both navies have opportunities to learn from each other’s experiences. In addition, ground exists for cooperation on a number of issues common to both navies.


During the visit, Admiral Sunil Lanba is scheduled to hold discussions with the Defence Minister of Singapore, the Chief of Defence Forces, Singapore and the Chief of Singaporean Navy, besides having bilateral talks with a number of Chiefs of other Navies attending the event at Singapore.


----------



## ashok mourya

*Indian Navy to Procure Special Operation Boats Similar to US Navy SEALs*
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
19:12 20.02.2017Get short URL
 0 2816125
*Indian Navy is focusing on strengthening the amphibious warfare capability. Apart from inducting amphibious warships, Indian Navy is augmenting the capability to conduct special operations in Indian Ocean Region.*



New Delhi (Sputnik)- In a bid to augment the capability to conduct special operation in harbor and at sea, Indian Navy has started the process to procure Special Operation Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats (SORs) from global manufacturers. This is part of India's long desired capability to build an independent amphibious group modelled on US Marines. In a 10 pages request for information, Indian Navy has asked global manufacturers to send details of Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats that are capable to perform independent operations of long range without the need of a surface/ sub-surface or air platform. Navy requires 10 such boats capable of carrying 12 personnel including mission and craft crew or minimum payload of up to 2200 kilogram excluding fuel. Boat should have endurance of 400 Nautical at 50 knot top speed.


"Craft should be fitted with Very High Frequency/High Frequency/SATCOM suites, High Definition Warning Set radar, ECDIS, Echo sounder and other essential navigation and communication equipment. Forward and aft mounts for the fitment of 12.7 mm caliber weapons and suitable firing positions for short tripod launched heavy weapons and such as self-homing projectiles up to 50 kg, auto Grenade Launchers, etc.," says Indian Navy document. To assist in reducing the shock during heavy sea, Indian Navy prefers carbon fiber layered Hull with a foam core and should have an outer layer of Kevlar for additional support.







© REUTERS/ U.S. NAVY
Washington Sends Guided Missile Warships to Boost Ties to India - US Navy
Indian Navy had conducted exercise with US Navy special operation forces in such boats during Malabar exercise in last two years and has been closely tracking and following exercises conducted by Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats. High-speed, high-buoyancy, extreme-weather Rigid Hull Inflatable Boat is used by US Navy's SEAL for insertion/extraction and marine interdiction operations.


To enhance the amphibious capability, Indian Navy will also soon open commercial bids for procuring new Landing Platform Docks (LPD) amphibious warships. The four ships costs will cost approximately $ 3.7 billion and should be delivered to Indian Navy in the next 10 years.

Currently, India's amphibious warfare capability consists of nine older tank landing ships of various sizes and capabilities. The Shardul class ships are latest ones which are hybrids of LST and LSD design. They are an evolution of the Magar class amphibious landing ships. Shardul and Magar class can carry 10 armored vehicles, 11 armored personnel carriers and more than 500 troops.


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-May, 2017 15:54 IST
*Indian Navy and Space Application Centre, Ahmedabad Sign Memorandum of Understanding *

Vice Admiral SN Ghormade, AVSM, NM, Director General Naval Operations and Mr Tapan Misra, Director, Space Application Centre (SAC) signed a ‘Memorandum of Understanding on Data Sharing and Scientific cooperation in the field of Meteorology and Oceanology’ on 15 May 2017 at SAC, Ahmedabad. With this initiative, both the organisations have embarked on a common platform of mutual cooperation, wherein the scientific advancements and expertise achieved by SAC would be synergised into the Indian Naval efforts to keep the Nation’s Defence Forces in step with rapid development in the field of Environment Sciences and Satellite Data acquisition technology. This has further boosted the already established collaboration between the two organisations. 

The broad areas of cooperation include, sharing of non-confidential observational data for pre-launch sensor calibration and post launch satellite data validation, operational use of SAC generated weather products, provisioning expertise for installation of various satellite data processing modules at Naval METOC organisations, carrying out calibration and validation for ocean models, transfer of technology to generate weather information, training on latest technology and sharing of subject matter experts between the organisations for effective knowledge transfer. 

This historic event was witnessed by various scientists from Atmospheric and Oceanic Sciences Group/ SAC, Principal Director Naval Oceanology and Meteorology and Chief Staff Officer, Gujarat Naval Area.


----------



## assassin123

For the last 10-15 days the number of countries visited by In ships were just amazing .
Indian navies Twitter page is publishing these pictures like crazy .
These are only some of the pictures visit IN's Twitter handle for more.
Lisbon Portugal





Malaysia





Myanmar




Singapore











Sri Lanka




London





























Some really special guests too








Hafia,Israel





Indonesia




Alexandria Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## assassin123

Plymouth

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mustang06




----------



## jaatki

assassin123 said:


> Plymouth


This is called show of power, marking your presence..... the world will soon see a rising India, that fears none...


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-May, 2017 16:51 IST
*INS Sharda foils piracy attempt in the Gulf of Aden *

INS Sharda is deployed for anti-piracy patrol in the Gulf of Aden since 06 Apr 17. On 16 May 17, at about 1645 hrs, the ship received a distress call from MV Lord Mountbatten (a Liberian registered ship), in position 230 nm South-West of Salalah (in the Gulf of Aden). The vessel had reported an incident of attempted piracy by two suspicious mother vessels alongwith 7-8 skiffs. Sharda, which was at that time 30 Nm East of the reported position, immediately responded to the distress call and proceeded at best speed to investigate the incident. 

On arriving in the area by about 1900 hrs, Sharda detected two dhows alongwith eight skiffs in vicinity, three of which fled the area at high speeds on sighting the warship. Indian Navy’s MARCOS, with support of the armed helicopter from the ship investigated the dhows and their skiffs by conducting board and search operations. The absence of any fishing gear onboard the two dhows/ remaining five skiffs indicated malicious intent and possible piracy-linked intentions. One high calibre AKM rifle alongwith one filled magazine (28 rounds) was found hidden onboard one of the dhows. The weapon and ammunition has been confiscated to prevent future illegal misuse.


----------



## assassin123

France









Saudi Arabia









Canadian Navy ship HMCS Winnipeg visits western naval command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-May, 2017 17:40 IST
*Joint HADR Exercise Commences At Naval Station Karwar *

The Annual Joint Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) Exercise involving multiple agencies and being conducted by Indian Navy’s Western Nava Command commenced at Naval Station Karwar this morning with an inaugural session. Named as "KARAVALI KARUNYA", the exercise, which involves both professional exchange and actual disaster response mechanisms is set on a Tsunami disaster scenario and will continue till 20 May 2017. In his Key Note address Rear Admiral KJ Kumar, Flag Officer Commanding Karnataka Naval Area, welcomed the delegates who have come from India and abroad and stressed on the requirements of coordination and synergy between civil-military agencies in the event of a disaster. Highlighting the requirements for preparations to tackle a Tsunami Disaster he apprised the audience of the Tsunamis in the Indian Sub-continent with the last recorded on the west coast of India on 27 November 1945. He also highlighted the reduction in number of causalities during disasters post enactment of Disaster Management Act 2005. 

Two first-hand accounts of actual Tsunami relief operations, in 2004, were presented by Rear Admiral Suraj Berry and Colonel Vikram Sharma, both from Integrated Headquarter Ministry of Defence (Navy), bringing out the real scenario of 2004 Tsunami Hit areas in Sri Lanka; and Andaman and Nicobar Islands respectively. 

Speaking on the occasion Lieutenant General NC Marwah (Retd), from National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) apprised the delegates on the role of NDMA and developments in the field of Disaster Management. He stressed on the importance of general knowledge among the citizens on basic Natural Disasters and first aid. He also apprised the audience of available SOPs already laid out for the various contingencies. 

The proceedings of the day also included setting up of Internally Displaced People camp and static display. The Camp at Rabindranath Tagore Beach will be open to public from 3:00 PM on 19 May 17. 

*****

Ministry of Defence
18-May, 2017 15:19 IST
*Bilateral Exercise Between Indian & Republic Of Singapore Navy Simbex-17 Commences *

As part of "SIMBEX-17’, the ongoing Bilateral Naval Exercise between Navies of the Republic of Singapore and India, lndian Naval Ships Shivalik, Sahyadri, Jyoti and Kamorta and one P8-I Maritime Patrol and Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircraft are participating. While INS Sahyadri and INS Kamorta are at Singapore since 12 May 2017, INS Shivalik and INS Jyoti would be joining directly for the sea phase of the exercise. The ships are under the command of Rear Admiral Biswajit Dasgupta, YSM, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet. 

SIMBEX is an acronym for “Singapore-India Maritime Bilateral Exercises”. Bilateral cooperation between Singapore and India was first formalised when RSN ships began training with the Indian Navy in 1994. This year’s edition of SIMBEX-17 being held in the South China Sea would be the 24th in the series and is aimed to increase interoperability between the RSN and IN as well as develop common understanding and procedures for maritime security operations. The scope of the current exercise includes wide-ranging professional interactions during the Harbour Phase scheduled from 18 May to 20 May and a diverse range of operational activities at sea during the Sea Phase to be held from 21 May to 24 May. The thrust of exercises at sea this year would be on Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW), integrated operations with Surface, Air and Sub-surface forces, Air Defence and Surface Encounter Exercises. 

During SlMBEX-17, the Singapore Navy is represented by RSN Ships Supreme, Formidable and Victory and Maritime Patrol Aircraft Fokker F50 in addition to the RSAF F-16 aircraft. 

The two navies share a long standing relationship with regular professional interactions that include exchange programs, staff talks and training courses. Singapore Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Lai Chung Han had earlier visited ENC and participated in lFR-16 held in February last year in the City of Destiny, Visakhapatnam. RSS Formidable and a Fokker F 50 aircraft participated in SlMBEX-16 which was held at Visakhapatnam and in Bay of Bengal. 

INS Sahyadri, and INS Shivalik-both multi-role stealth frigates - are commanded by Captain Anil Jaggi and Captain R Vinod Kumar respectively while INS Kamorta, an Anti-Submarine Warfare Corvette is commanded by Commander Vipin Gupta. lNS Jyoti, the fleet replenishment tanker is commanded by Captain S Shyam Sundar. 

******


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/vice...need-for-higher-combat-readiness-2006835.html

Mumbai: Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command, has stressed on the need for a high degree of operational and combat readiness and vigilance on all fronts.

Addressing around 950 personnel after inspecting a Command parade at INS Shikra yesterday, Vice Admiral Luthra lauded them for ensuring that all deployments and taskings were undertaken in a professional manner, a Defence release said here today.

The C-in-C highlighted that "in keeping with the high tempo of operations, overseas deployments, surveillance and patrolling missions, and successful missile firings have helped assess the Command's capabilities and focus on areas that require continued emphasis," it said.


He emphasised the need for a "high degree of operational and combat readiness and vigilance on all fronts."

He also touched upon the need for discipline and gender sensitisation amongst personnel and that growth and development can only be ensured by synergistic team effort, the release said.

Vice Admiral Luthra also highlighted the need for renewed focus on safety, physical and information security, and continued support to frontline units of the Command, it said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-forest-land-in-telangana/article18516320.ece

* Government to hand over 2,900 acres of Damagundem reserve for ELF naval base station *
The Telangana government is set to hand over 2,900 acres (1,174 hectares) of the Damagundem Reserve Forest to the Indian Navy for building an Extremely Low Frequency (ELF) base station about 60 km from Hyderabad. The State will be left with 300 acres which will also be fenced and ringed with road by the Navy.

“The first stage clearance has been given and Navy officials have deposited ₹133 crore and another ₹12 lakh for fencing markers. The forest will become better with more protection as the whole area will be fenced and a road will be laid around it,” said P.K. Jha, Principal Chief Conservator of Forests, Telangana.

“The second stage clearance, final before handing over the forest land to the Navy, will be given once all the requirements are met,” he said.

The Naval facility sought to be built is an ELF (3 to 30 hertz) base station which will be used as a communication hub for submarines. India will be only the second country to use ELF for communication purposes after Russia. The other Indian Naval facility is at _INS Kattabomman_ which became operational in 2014. The United States operated project ELF from 1989 to 2004 when it abandoned it in the face of massive opposition The non-ionising radiation effect on fish, birds, animals and humans led to the opposition.

Access to temple

“Naval officials have informed us that they will construct structures only in 100 acres. The rest will be used as a buffer. They are planning to lay a new road to reach Pudur village. Pilgrims visiting the Ramalingeshwara temple will be allowed day-time access,” said another official.

“During Ugadi, there is a big jatara here. The forest area is taken over by people who come from far off villages to pray. We don’t know what will happen once the Navy takes over the forest,” said Ramachandriah who takes care of the temple.

Not everyone is convinced of the benefits of the project. “The Vikarabad ridge is part of the catchment area of Musi. Once this forest is affected, there will be no inflows downstream. Hyderabad and its surrounding areas will suffer. The groundwater table will go down further if this forest is removed from the picture,” said Lubna Sarwath of Save Our Urban Lakes.

Venkatesh Goteti, an IT professional, said: “Hyderabad has very few natural habitats. The Vikarabad forest is one of them. I have seen wild boars hereDozens of animals can be spotted from the ridge.”


The submarine communication centre at INS Kattabomman.








INS Kattabomman is a vibrant self-contained base, with officers, sailors and civilians striving to facilitate round the clock naval operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/613543/ins-ganga-swansong-sortie.html

The ship was commissioned on 30 December 1985 at Mumbai. Presently in her 24th Commission, the ship is commanded by Captain NP Pradeep. Despite her vintage, she still retains her capabilities in all three dimensions of naval warfare. File photo


The guided missile frigate, INS Ganga, will enter harbour under its own steam for the last time on 27 May.

It will certainly be a nostalgic moment for the Navy, for the ship will be placed in the non-operational category commencing 28 May, followed by decommissioning before the end of the year, after 32 years of glorious service.

The ship was commissioned on 30 December 1985 at Mumbai. Presently in her 24th Commission, the ship is commanded by Captain NP Pradeep. Despite her vintage, she still retains her capabilities in all three dimensions of naval warfare.

It is a testimony to the resilience of the ship and her crew that she will sail into Mumbai flying the flag of Rear Admiral RB Pandit, Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet straight from a 45-day long active patrol in the Northern Arabian Sea guarding the nation’s maritime borders till her last operational day.

INS Ganga is also affiliated to the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (JAKLI) of the Indian Army, and has built this association over many years.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-May, 2017 16:26 IST
*Passing Out Parade held at Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala *

At an impressive Passing out Parade (POP) held at Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala here today, Saturday, 27 May 2017, 272 cadets of Indian Navy, 66 cadets of Indian Coast Guard and two International cadets – one each from Benin and Tanzania – passed out of the hallowed portals of INA on successful completion of their training. 



The passing out cadets belonged to four different courses of Spring Term 2017, viz., 92nd Indian Naval Academy Course (BTech), 92nd Indian Naval Academy Course (MSc), 23rd Naval Orientation Course (Extended) and 24th Naval Orientation Course (Regular). Also graduating and marching shoulder to shoulder with their male counterparts were 25 female cadets from the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard. 



The grand parade was reviewed by *Vice Admiral Ravindra Wijegunaratne, *WV, RWP & Bar, RSP, USP, VSV, NDC, PSC, MNI,* Chief of the Sri Lankan Navy*. The presence of the Sri Lankan Naval Chief marks a new chapter in consolidating strong bilateral naval relations between India and Sri Lanka and to explore new avenues for naval cooperation. Naval cooperation between India and Sri Lanka has been traditionally strong, encompassing a wide range of issues, including operational interactions through bilateral exercises, training, port calls, hydrographic co-operation, capability building and capacity augmentation initiatives. Two Advanced Offshore Patrol Vessels (AOPVs) are presently in their final stages of construction for the Sri Lankan Navy at M/s Goa Shipyard Limited. Indian Naval Ship (INS) Darshak, a survey ship, also recently successfully completed a two-month survey deployment off Sri Lanka.



*Vice Admiral Wijegunaratne, *following the ceremonial review, awarded medals to nine meritorious cadets. In his address, he congratulated the passing out cadets and urged them to constantly challenge their physical and mental limits to be a successful naval officer. Vice Admiral AR Karve, AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding–in–Chief, Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, AVSM, YSM, NM, Commandant, INA, Prof. Anil D Sahasrabudhe, Chairman, All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE), New Delhi and other senior officers were present on the momentous occasion. The Passing Out Parade was also witnessed by the proud parents and guardians of all successful cadets, as well as by a large number of local and outstation dignitaries, media personnel, cadets of Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC), Dehradun and school children.



The ‘*President’s Gold Medal*’ for the Indian Naval Academy B Tech course was awarded to *Midshipman Akshay Sarveswaran*. The ‘*Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal*’ for the Naval Orientation (Extended) Course was awarded to* Sub Lieutenant Arpan Mondal*. The ‘*Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal*’ for the Naval Orientation (Regular) Course was awarded to *Assistant Commandant Ravinder S Ramola*.

The glittering ceremony culminated with the successful cadets forming up in two columns and marching with their gleaming swords, held in salute, past the Academy’s Saluting Dias known as the Quarterdeck, in Slow March, to the traditional notes of ‘_Auld Lang Syne’_, the poignant farewell tune played by all Armed Forces around the world when bidding adieu to colleagues and comrades. As they marched past the sacred quarterdeck, the passing out cadets were bid farewell by cadets of the junior term who manned the mast.



On completion of the parade, the ‘Shipping of Stripes’ ceremony was conducted. The proud parents and guardians of the Passing Out cadets shipped the Naval and Coast Guard epaulettes, popularly known as ‘Stripes’ on the shoulders of their wards, thus symbolising their transformation from ‘cadets’ into commissioned Naval and Coast Guard officers. The Reviewing Officer and other dignitaries shipped the stripes of the medal winners and congratulated all the trainees for their successful completion of the rigorous training. These officers will now proceed to various Naval and Coast Guard ships / establishments, to further consolidate their training in various fields.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ss-out-from-naval-academy/article18590676.ece

As many as 340 cadets passed out of the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala in Kannur on Saturday at a ceremonial passing-out parade reviewed by Sri Lankan Navy Chief Vice Admiral Ravindra Wijegunaratne.

The cadets who passed out included 272 cadets of the Navy, 66 of the Indian Coast Guard (ICG), and two international cadets – one each from Benin and Tanzania. The cadets belonged to four different courses including INA Course (BTech), INA Course (MSc), Naval Orientation Course (NOC - extended) and NOC (regular). The cadets included 25 female cadets.

*Maritime security*

The presence of the Sri Lankan Naval Chief, the first foreign Naval Chief to participate as chief guest at the passing-out parade at the INA, was seen by the Navy as a new chapter in consolidating bilateral naval relations between the two countries. A press release issued by the INA said two advanced offshore patrol vessels were in their final stages of construction for the Sri Lankan Navy at the Goa Shipyard. INS Darshak, a survey ship, recently completed a two-month survey deployment off Sri Lanka, it said.

In his address after reviewing the parade, Vice Admiral Wijegunaratne said India was one of the leading maritime arms in the entire Indian Ocean region. Indian Navy’s role in the region was not any more India-specific. Noting the importance of the geo-strategic location of India and its connectivity through trade in the Indian ocean, he said the ICG had a very prominent place in the region as a major law enforcement agency. He told the cadets that India’s destiny lay in their hands.


*Meritorious cadets*

The chief guest awarded medals to meritorious cadets. The President’s gold medal for the INA BTech course was awarded to Midshipman Akshay Sarveswaran. The Chief of the Naval Staff gold medal for the NOC (extended) was awarded to Sub Lieutenant Arpan Mondal and the Chief of the Naval Staff gold medal for the NOC (regular) to Assistant Commandant Ravinder S. Ramola.

Vice Admiral A.R. Karve, Flag Officer Commanding–in–Chief, Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral S.V. Bhokare, Commandant, INA and Prof. Anil D Sahasrabudhe, Chairman, All India Council for Technical Education were among those present to witness the parade.

The cadets who passed out would now proceed to various Naval and ICG ships and establishments, the INA said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-May, 2017 15:11 IST
*Navy Committed to Absorb New Technologies Through Self-Reliance Says Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff *

A two-day international Seminar with the theme ‘*Building India’s Future Navy: Technology Imperatives’,* organised by FICCI began here today with the top brass of the Indian Navy, Indian Coast Guard, Integrated Defence Staff, Ministry of Defence, DRDO, industry leaders from India and abroad, academia and thinkers coming together on a common platform to exchange ideas on realising the indigenous development cycle for cutting edge technologies that would be vital to building India’s future navy towards meeting the Government’s vision of ‘Make in India’.


Speaking at the inauguration of the Seminar, *Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff and Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee* stated that the Indian Navy has taken giant strides in the field of indigenous ship design and construction to transition from a ‘_Buyer’s’ _Navy to a ‘_Builder’s’ _Navy. Despite the achievements in indigenous shipbuilding, the Navy continues to be dependent on external assistance for niche technologies. An important aspect in attaining 100% self-reliance in ship design and construction, therefore, is the indigenous development of high end technologies, their transition into shipborne equipment and systems, induction into Service and standardization. Self-reliance in defence production, which is a vital pre-requisite for achieving greater strategic autonomy, is no easy task and would require dedicated efforts by researchers, designers and manufacturers.


The Naval Chief brought out that the Indian Navy has taken the first step in this direction by formally articulating its indigenisation plans and need for the development of state-of-the-art systems and equipment through various policy and vision documents. This, along with initiatives like ‘Make in India’, would go a long way in building sustainable models for development of platforms and equipment requiring niche technologies.


Admiral Lanba highlighted the three primary requirements that need to be met while inducting a technology or a product – affordability, timely delivery and performance. To these primary imperatives, the Navy Chief went on to add a fourth dimension – that of life cycle sustenance by providing seamless technical support and making the technology future proof. He stated that this aspect is most vital for building a navy of the future and the support of the industry therefore extends well beyond just supply to lifecycle product support.


On the occasion, Admiral Lanba released two publications pertaining to compilation of papers authored by Naval officers on future technologies and a knowledge paper authored by FICCI. The Navy Chief also launched a web portal on Defence and Aerospace, developed by FICCI.



The Seminar is structured around dedicated sessions to deliberate on Indigenously Designed Developed and Manufactured (IDDM) - Projects for the Indian Industry; Modern Trends in Maritime Communications; Cyberspace Operations and Information Warfare; Shipborne Propulsion and Power Generation; Missiles, Underwater and Directed Energy Weapons; Opportunities for Coastal States; Surveillance and Detection Systems; Transformation in the Aviation Sector; Autonomous Vehicles; Disruptive Technologies; Warship Building in India and Building India’s Future Navy: Realizing the ‘Make in India’ Initiative.


Also speaking on the occasion,* Ms. Naina Lal Kidwai, Past President, FICCI and Chairperson, Max Financial Services Ltd*, said that the Seminar would provide a platform to the industry captains to understand and deliberate on the technology imperatives for a future ready naval force. She asked the industry to articulate their vision on how they could partner the Indian Navy and the other Defence Forces in achieving the stated goal of self-reliance through indigenisation.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-June, 2017 17:10 IST
*Surgeon Vice Admiral AA Pawar, Vsm assumes the charge as Director general Medical Services (NAVY) *

Surgeon Vice Admiral AA Pawar, VSM has assumed charge as Director General Medical Services (Navy) on 01 Jun 2017.

The Flag Officer is an alumnus of Armed Forces Medical College, Pune and was commissioned in the Indian Navy on 03 Mar 1980. The Flag Officer is a renowned Psychiatrist and was awarded the Gold Medal by Pune University for standing first in MD (Psychiatry) in the early part of his career. In an illustrious career spanning 37 years the officer has several achievements in both professional and administrative fields.


In the professional field the Flag officer has served with distinction as a Psychiatrist in all major hospitals of the Indian Navy and AFMC. On promotion to the rank of Surg Captain, he was posted as Senior Advisor Psychiatry at INHS Asvini. He was the driving force behind setting up of Learning Disorder Centre, the first of its kind in the Armed Forces. He also conducted innovative seminars on Stress Management, Marital Harmony and Domestic Violence.

The officer has Commanded INHS Asvini and Sanjivani with great distinction. At Sanjivani he introduced facility of ‘Sakhis’(lady attendants), and initiated a cashless scheme for treatment of naval personnel and their families at Amrita. His Command of Asvini witnessed replacement of non-functional high end equipment such as MRI, CT Scan, Cardiac Cath Lab, Ventilators, etc, under local delegated financial powers. He introduced the facility of online prescription and SMS based queuing system, resulting in reduced waiting time for patients. It was during his tenure that INHS Asvini was awarded *Unit Citation* and the Raksha Mantri Trophy for the 2nd Best Command hospital. 

The Flag Officer has also held various other administrative appointments such as ACMO at Western Naval Command, PDMS (P&M) at IHQ MoD (Navy) and CMO at Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam prior to taking up the appointment of Director General(Org &Peers) in the Office of DGAFMS on 12 Sep 16.

For his dedication and commitment to the service, he has been awarded Vishisht Seva Medal in 2012, Chief of Naval Staff Commendation in 2012 and Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (WNC) Commendation in 2001.



*




*



DKS/AC


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-June, 2017 17:42 IST
*Indian Naval Mountaineering Team Successfully Unfurled National Flag and Naval Ensign Atop Highest Point on Earth at Mt. Everest *

The Indian Naval Mountaineering team comprising eleven summiteers (9 on Mt Everest & 2 on Lhotse) have successfully unfurled National flag and Naval Ensign atop highest point on earth i.e. Mt. Everest and thereby achieving this remarkable feat under challenging conditions. 

The expedition was headed by Cdr Sanjay Kulkarni (Oi/c expedition) and comprised 18 climbers for Mt Everest; two climbers for Lhotse and four base camp members. The team followed the route from Jiri and trekked to Everest base camp covering over 180 km in 16 days of arduous climb, gradually gaining height and also acclimatising in the process from 05 to 20 Apr 17. 

The climbers were divided into two teams (A and B) comprising 9 members each. The first attempt was made by Team A and four members scaled the peak in the wee hours of the morning on 21 May 17. Lt Shashank Tewari the first to summit, said that the words of the legendary Indian mountaineer Capt MS Kohli, “One more step”, kept echoing in his mind and urging him to reach the top. The conditions were tough owing to high wind speeds and a beeline of climbers causing blockades. It was their mental resolve to accomplish the naval mission which made them reach the summit. 

The Team B attempted the climb on 27 May 17 and a total of five members summited the peak led by Lt Cdr Hari Prasath. The team had an agonizing wait of five days mid-way through for the weather to clear and commence their climb. The team seized the first available window and reached the summit on 27th May 17. Meanwhile, two climbers summited Lhotse peak on 25 May 17. 

Cdr Kulkarni stated that a lot of effort had gone into planning & organizing the naval expedition and training the expedition team, however, it finally was the individual effort on the final summit push which resulted in triumph of the human spirit over the challenges posed by nature. The base camp team led by Cdr Vishnu Prasad provided able support to the mission with regular updates on weather and coordinating the logistics requirements. 

Navy Medical team consisting of two doctors Surg Cdr IB Udaya and Surg Lt Prashanta treated nearly 300 patients at the medical tent set up at the base camp which included 65 percent Sherpas. Almost 15 percent of cases were critical requiring evacuation after stabilization. This medical facility provided free of charge brought a lot of goodwill to the India Navy. 

The Indian Navy provides maximum opportunities and encouraging people to participate in adventure activities including mountaineering in the Himalayas. The last Mount Everest expedition by the Navy was conducted in 2004 under the leadership of Cdr Satyabrata Dam and five Naval mountaineer summited the peak. Navy has once again revived the extreme sports of mountaineering in a major way in 2015, in order to inculcate and develop the qualities of physical fitness, motivation, moral courage, endurance, team spirit which are considered some of the most essential attributes required of a fighting man in uniform. 

Indian Navy Mountaineering Cell (INMC) conducted Basic and Advance Mountaineering courses for over 100 volunteers at reputed mountaineering institutes in the country. A series of eight mountaineering expeditions were undertaken between 2015-2017 to build the team for scaling Mount Everest. These were Mt Saifee(6216m)- May 15, Mt Stok Kangri(6135m)-Sep 15, Mt Kun (7077m)-Sep 15, Mt Jogin I & III(6465)- May 16, Mt Kamet(7756m) & Mt Abi Gamin (7355m)- Jun 16, Mt Satopanth(7075m)- Jun 16, Mt Saser Kangri(I) & (IV) (7416m)/(7672m)- Sep 16, Mt Mukut (7135m)- Sep 16. A pool of 60 mountaineers was created who had climbed atleast two peaks in the past couple of years. The shortlisted climbers were sent to Siachen Glacier during end Dec 16 for intensive winter training and final selection for Everest. The team of twenty four members thus selected was flagged off by the Chief of Naval Staff on 23 Mar 17 left for Kathmandu in early Apr 17. 

The Navy had hired the services of M/s Seven Summit Treks Pvt Ltd of Nepal as the expedition operator. Mr Mingma, the owner of M/s Seven Summits and a decorated member of the Nepal Mountaineering Association said that it was a difficult season for the mountaineering fraternity with only 20-25 percent success amongst the 323 permits issued this year. 

Cmde Arvind Singh Rana, Principal Director at NHQ mentioned that the India Navy has a rich history in mountaineering and this particular expedition was organized to commemorate the golden jubilee of the first successful Indian expedition led by a Naval officer in 1965.


----------



## gslv mk3

For Delhi class upgrade? @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy
_
highest ever single order for Super Rapid Gun Mount for Delhi Class Ship from Indian Navy _
_
http://www.bhel.com/dynamic_files//press_files/pdf/BHEL regains growth & profitability.pdf_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-June, 2017 10:58 IST
*World Environment Day 2017 *

World Environment Day on 05 Jun 2017 marks three years of the launch of Green Initiatives Drive of Indian Navy. The past three years have seen a unified approach by rank and file in Indian Navy towards pursuance of green goals. The energy optimisation measures in _IN_ cover its entire spectrum – operations, infrastructure and maintenance. Concerted efforts are being undertaken to reduce energy use (both electricity and fuel) through self-driven conservation measures.

In addition to Smart LED Street Lighting in Naval stations, conventional lighting on operational platforms is also progressively migrating to LED lighting, which signifies the scope of policy outreach. Further, fuel optimisation measures have been enforced onboard ships without compromising on the operational tempo.

With innovation driving military technology, a maiden attempt has been made towards use of Renewable Energy onboard a naval platform, with solar panels fitted on top of Helo Hangar of one of the ships towards producing electricity for battery charging.

The Key Result Areas of _Energy Conservation, Diversification of Energy Supply _and _minimising Environment Impact _are in line with the national mission of_ ‘_Reducing Import Dependency in Energy’_ and the _tenets of the country’s ‘Intended Nationally Determined Contribution (INDC)’ as part of climate change goals. In accordance with the National Mission of _Mega Watt to Giga Watt_ to achieve the target of 100 GW Solar PV Installation by 2022, Indian Navy too is contributing with a target of 19 MW Solar PV, by 2018, in three phases. In addition to above, Indian Navy has pledged 1.5 per cent of its Works budget, towards Renewable Energy generation. Under this programme, Solar PV projects are being undertaken in Naval Stations across all Commands. Naval Stations, with scarce available land, have resorted to the innovative idea of deploying Rooftop Solar PV panels, to harness the solar energy. 

The initiatives taken in line with the Prime Minister’s ‘Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan’ across various Naval establishments have also started yielding tangible results. 5600 kgs of manure, 450 kgs biogas (Methane), which is being used in lieu of LPG, is being generated every month from bio-degradable waste and Biogas plants using Organic Waste Converters. Considering the positive impact of afforestation, over 14000 saplings have been planted over the course of the preceding year. These are being nurtured by Naval personnel and mitigate an estimated 284 tonnes of CO2.

Impetus is also being afforded to ensure that pollution is kept minimal in our harbours and seas. Effluent Treatment Plants to neutralize toxic wastes prior their discharge, use of oil skimmers, floatsam collection/ disposal through Sullage Barges and induction of equipment which enable compliance to IMO norms though not mandated for men-of-war is being ensured for the purpose.

The World Environment Day 2017, with the theme of ‘Connecting People to Nature’ further gives an opportunity to all echelons to join hands and consolidate our efforts in pursuit of care for the environment.


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy P-8i's clocks 10,000 flight hours successfully since induction in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-June, 2017 17:05 IST
*INS Sahyadri on Overseas Deployment to Papua New Guinea *

In pursuance of India’s Act East policy, Indian Naval Ship _Sahyadri_ is on an overseas deployment to the South East Asia and Southern Indian Ocean. The ship would be on a port visit to Moresby from 12 June to 15 June 2017.

The visit of the Indian Naval Ships seeks to underscore India’s peaceful presence and solidarity with friendly and harmonious countries towards ensuring good order in the maritime domain and to strengthen existing bonds between Papua New Guinea and India. During the state visit of the Hon’ble Indian President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee in April 2016, a number of constructive discussions were held on the shared desire to enhance the ties of friendship and cooperation that defined the relationship between the two countries.

During the stay in harbour, various activities such as official calls, formal reception on board ships, ships open to visitors, guided tours for Indian naval personnel, professional interaction between naval personnel of both the nations and Community Welfare activities have been planned. 

Indian Naval assets have been increasingly deployed in recent times to address the main maritime concerns of the region. In addition, as part of the Indian Government’s vision of SAGAR (Security and Growth for All in the Region), the Indian Navy has also been involved in assisting countries in the Indian Ocean Region with EEZ Surveillance, Search and Rescue, and other capacity-building and capability- enhancement activities. The current deployment will contribute towards the Indian Navy’s efforts to Consolidate inter-operability and forge strong bonds of friendship across the seas. 

Over the past few decades, India has made substantial advances in terms of designing and building warships indigenously and the visiting ships bear testimony to these capabilities. INS _Sahyadri_, a multi-role stealth frigate is commanded by Captain Anil Jaggi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hephaestus

Hi All,
I was just wondering if Diesel Subs can be refuelled mid sea. I'm sorry if this is an elementary or an idiotic question. I thought of asking this after seeing INS Kalvari's range.


----------



## X_Killer

Hephaestus said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering if Diesel Subs can be refuelled mid sea. I'm sorry if this is an elementary or an idiotic question. I thought of asking this after seeing INS Kalvari's range.


Yup, they can.
For example, I'm adding a pic of German sub U-106 (Type IXB) refueling at sea during WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hephaestus

X_Killer said:


> Yup, they can.
> For example, I'm adding a pic of German sub U-106 (Type IXB) refueling at sea during WW2


Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Welcoming a new team: Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana inspecting the guard of honour at the passing out parade of Naval Air Station Rajali at Arakkonam on Friday. | Photo Credit: HANDOUT_E_MAIL

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...uate-from-training-school/article19090288.ece


* Prizes given away to pilots *
Eleven naval pilots were awarded “Wings” at a passing out parade at the Helicopter Conversion Course (pilot) at Naval Station Rajali, Arakkonam, on Friday.

Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana, Director-General of Project Varsha, Integrated Headquarters, Ministry of Defence (Navy), reviewed the passing out parade and awarded the Governor of Kerala Rolling Trophy to Lieutenant Commander Rahul Verma for being adjudged the Best All Round Trainee Pilot. He presented the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command Rolling Trophy to Lieutenant Subham Sahlot for standing first in order of merit.

A book prize was awarded to Lieutenant Commander Nikhil Chugh for standing first in ground subjects, according to a press release.

The pilots underwent rigorous training for 21 weeks in flying and aviation subjects at the Indian Naval Air Squadron 561, Helicopter Training School (HTS). Till date, 682 pilots have graduated from HTS for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy had planned a total of 140 naval multi-role helicopter, out of which only 16 was being planned to bought in flyway condition while 124 were to be manufactured in India under country's indigenization boost. It is now considering a fresh tender for 140 helicopters under Make in India program.

"We should have got those (16) first and gone ahead with indigenization or whatever strategic partnership could have been made after that. My opinion is that you can't compromise nation's combat capability because of some experiment you want to do with indigenization, Make in India, or strategic partnership. By all means you can go ahead and do that but only after fulfilling the immediate requirement," Anil Jai Singh added.

Earlier this year, Indian Navy has asked for additional funds to augment anti-submarine warfare capability in the backdrop of increased presence of Chinese naval ships in the Indian Ocean region. "New helicopters should have been inducted in the naval fleet by 2008-09, but they have not arrived yet. The ships, such as _INS Chennai_, _INS Kochi_ and _INS Delhi,_ are already commissioned, but they are moving without new helicopters. The demand is in excess of 100 and we have a requirement of multi-role helicopters with facilities such as anti-submarine, anti-surface equipment, sonar facility. It is not about when we want it, we have crossed that line. Currently, we are using old Sea King helicopters for some works," Western Naval Command chief Girish Luthra had said.

India's state-owned HAL is also working on naval multi-role helicopters and is expected to find support from the Narendra Modi government.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-June, 2017 14:27 IST
*Launch of L&T Yard 55000 (Floating Dock – FDN 2) *

The first indigenously built Floating Dock (FDN-2) for the Indian Navy was launched today (20 Jun 17) by *Smt Anjali Deshpande*, wife of *Vice Admiral DM Deshpande, AVSM, VSM*, *Controller of Warship Production & Acquisition* at an impressive ceremony at Larsen & Toubro Ltd (L&T) Shipyard at Kattupalli near Chennai.


After formal welcome by Vice Admiral B Kannan (Retd), PVSM, AVSM, VSM, Head of Ship Building, L&T the ceremony commenced with an address by the Chief Guest, Vice Admiral DM Deshpande, AVSM, VSM, Controller of Warship Production & Acquisition. Thereafter in accordance with the traditions, Smt. Anjali Deshpande applied ‘Kumkum’ on the Floating Dock. She wished the dock good luck and launched the vessel.


Speaking on the occasion, Vice Admiral DM Deshpande, commended L&T for their efforts in the design and construction of FDN-2. He brought out that launching of the indigenously built Floating Dock, bears testimony to the capabilities available in India for realising the ‘Make in India’ vision. He extended warm felicitations to the entire team of the L&T for the achievement.


Floating Dock is an indigenously designed and built platform with state of the art machinery & control systems capable of docking warships of up to 8000 Tons displacement. It has high capacity Ballast Pumps, along with advanced automated Ballast Control System. The dock covers provided with the FDN-2 facilitate repair & refit activities in inclement weather conditions.


The launch of Floating Dock (FDN-2), Yard 55000, designed in-house and built by L&T Shipyard, Kattupalli is a milestone in India’s quest for self-reliance in shipbuilding.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/618378/indian-navy-gets-high-tech.html

In a bid to enhance the technical repair infrastructure for ships based in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, Indian Navy on Tuesday gets high-tech Floating Dock (FDN-2), which specifically designed and built by Larsen and Toubro for the Indian Navy at the company’s greenfield shipyard at Kattupalli in Tamil Nadu near Chennai.

The Floating Dock was formally lowered into the waters of the Bay of Bengal. L&T was mandated by the Ministry of Defence in May 2015 to design and build the FDN-2 for an order value of Rs. 468 Crores.

The Floating Dock will be delivered at Port Blair. On completion of its launch at Kattupalli, FDN-2 would be put through a series of harbour trials before delivery to the Navy.

Once operationalised, it would enhance the technical repair infrastructure of the Navy for ships based in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands as well as for visiting Naval ships.

The Floating Docks 185m long and 40m wide and is designed for docking Indian Naval ships and submarines of up to 8000 T displacement with draughts of up to 7 m, during both day and night.

Simultaneous docking of multiple ships and off-center docking options are also feasible.

The dock, which conforms to internationally accepted norms, incorporates a fully automated ballast control system, State-of- the-art technology in its equipment.

L&T has also been mandated by the Coast Guard to design and build seven Offshore Patrol Vessels (OPVs). Two of these OPVs are to be launched in the second half of this financial year, on schedule.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...lt-floating-dock-launched/article19109738.ece

A view of L&T’s shipyard facility at Kattupalli port near Chennai on Tuesday. 

* Enhances Navy’s capability in repairs, maintenance of ships *

The Indian Navy’s first indigenously built Floating Dock (FDN-2), developed by Larsen & Toubro Ltd. (L&T), was launched at L&T’s shipyard in Kattupalli on Tuesday.


The Floating Dock is 185 metres long and 40 metres wide and will enable docking of all kinds of vessels, including Naval ships and submarines (excepting aircraft carriers and tankers) of up to 8,000 tonnes displacement, with draughts of up to seven metres, during both day and night. 

The Navy already has one Floating Dock; this would be its second such facility, Vice Admiral DM Deshpande, Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition, Indian Navy, told reporters after his wife, Anjali Deshpande, launched the dock. FDN-2 will be based in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands and will enhance the Navy’s technical repair infrastructure.

“We already have a floating dry dock there. We are looking at expansion in Port Blair, and therefore the number of assets in terms of ships and submarines operating from there, as well as for the ships which are based there. This (FDN-2) adds much more capability and flexibilty to undertake repair and maintenance works,” Mr. Deshpande said. FDN-2 was designed and built by L&T at a cost of ₹ 468 crore. 

This is L&T’s first Naval order. “It will be delivered in two to three months at Port Blair,” said B. Kannan, head of shipbuilding, L&T. “It was 100% designed in-house. It’s a big utility vessel with special functions. We will do trials at sea both at Kattupalli and Port Blair,” he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
22-June, 2017 18:12 IST
*Cabinet approves Constitution of Indian Naval Material Management Service (INMMS) as an Organized Group ‘A’ Engineering Service *

The Union Cabinet chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved constitution of an organized Group ‘A’ Engineering Service, namely Indian Naval Material Management Service (INMMS) and consequent changes in cadre structure of existing Group ‘A’ cadre of Naval Store Officers of the Indian Navy.

Constitution of an Organized Group ‘A’ Service would attract the best talents available and bring in technically qualified Material Managers. It will improve the functional efficiency of Material Management of Naval Stores and ensure operational readiness of the Navy at all times.

The proposed INMMS would attract the best talents available and will provide a reservoir of technically qualified Material Managers for handling the Materials Management functions of Indian Navy. It will improve the functional efficiency of Material Management of Naval Stores and ensure operational readiness of the Navy at all times as well as provide better career prospects for the incumbents.


***


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-July, 2017 19:04 IST
*Mou Signed between Department of Defence Production and MDL *

Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Ltd (MDL), a Miniratna Schedule ‘A’ DPSU under the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18 with the Ministry. The annual MoU was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri AK Gupta on behalf of the Ministry and Chairman and Managing Director, MDL Cmde Rakesh Anand. The MoU outlines the targets and various performance parameters for the company. The revenue from operations has been targeted at 4500 crore. Significant milestones to be achieved under Project 75 (Scorpene Submarines) and shipbuilding projects of 15B (destroyers) and 17A (frigates) also form part of the MoU.

*NAo/Rajib *
(Release ID :167100)

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri A.K. Gupta and the CMD, Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited (MDL), Cmde Rakesh Anand signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between Department of Defence Production and MDL, in New Delhi on July 03, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-July, 2017 10:47 IST
*Visit of Royal Australia Navy Ship to Kochi *

Royal Australia Navy (RAN) ship, HMAS Newcastle commanded by Commander MD Sirois is visiting Kochi from 04 - 07 Jul 17. On 04 Jul 17, the Commanding Officer of the visiting RAN Ship accompanied by Ms. Harinder Sidhu, High Commissioner of Australia and Captain Sheldon Williams, Defence Attache called on Vice Admiral AR Karve AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding- in- Chief Southern Naval Command (SNC) for interactions on issues of common interest to both navies. A friendly volleyball match between teams from SNC and the visiting ship was also played.

During the ship’s stay in harbour, various activities such as guided tour for Indian Naval personnel onboard HMAS Newcastle, conducted tour of some of the training units under SNC at Kochi like the Navigation & Direction, Anti- Submarine Warfare School, Damage Control Training Facility ‘Avinash,’ for the visiting ship’s crew have been planned. The crew from the HMAS Newcastle would be also visiting places of interest at Fort Kochi, Marine Drive and various museums at Kochi. On their departure on 07 Jul 17, the RAN ship is planned to participate in a passage Exercise with IN Ships off Kochi.

Recently, IN Ships Jyoti, Shivalik and Kamorta from Eastern Fleet had also visited Freemantle, Australia from 13–17 June and participated in the second edition of AUSINDEX- 17, a bilateral maritime exercise between the two navies. The naval cooperation between the two countries is in pursuance of India’s Act East policy to promote bilateral relations and enhance interoperability between both navies.


----------



## gslv mk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885092113704157184

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Project VC 11184 (Ballistic Missile Tracking Ship):

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Vishakhapatanam class

@Penguin Need your help. Why do they say 4 X Brahmos launcher in the chart ? shouldn't it be 2 X ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

gslv mk3 said:


> Vishakhapatanam class
> 
> @Penguin Need your help. Why do they say 4 X Brahmos launcher in the chart ? shouldn't it be 2 X ?



RFPs sometimes are formulated strangely. It should be 2x8 forward. Unles they are planning another 2x8 in the area of the helicopter hangars (which I dont think is the case)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Penguin said:


> Unles they are planning another 2x8 in the area of the helicopter hangars (which I dont think is the case)



Any chances of seeing an SRSAM on this one or on the Kolkata class ?


----------



## Penguin

gslv mk3 said:


> Any chances of seeing an SRSAM on this one or on the Kolkata class ?


Well, if you look at hoow the installed Barak-1 on Delhi's, I would expect 15A and 15B to get a similar arrangement. Yet they are being delivered with 2x2 AK630. Perhaps, if/when they do get SR-SAM, you'll see a similar modification. SR-SAM is active radar homing, so installing 2 Elta TIR would not be necessacy. Anyway, withou a closer look at the area around the read mast, I can't tell right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*US, India, Japan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desimorty

> Well, if you look at hoow the installed Barak-1 on Delhi's, I would expect 15A and 15B to get a similar arrangement. Yet they are being delivered with 2x2 AK630. Perhaps, if/when they do get SR-SAM, you'll see a similar modification. SR-SAM is active radar homing, so installing 2 Elta TIR would not be necessacy. Anyway, withou a closer look at the area around the read mast, I can't tell right now.


Are we talking about the SR-SAM ie QRSAM or Barak1? Because the Barak 8 does what Barak1 was suppose to do removing the need to install both systems on the same platform. Correct me if i'm wrong. If the IN does go in for a SR-SAM it would have be better than Barak 8 and short engagements something that is quick reaction and able to intercept variety of attacks.
Also any chance that there are more missiles under deck in configuration like the soviet vessels of the old where they stored more missiles? Because I have seen some officers dodge the question of number of missiles. Brahmos is 3 tons but Barak 8 is much lighter. Could it be possible to have more missiles under deck and moved in place when required?


----------



## #hydra#

RPK said:


> Indian Navy P-8i's clocks 10,000 flight hours successfully since induction in 2015.


I think p8I will serve IN for next 15-20 years. DRDO should start working for its replacement from now onwards,other wise agawe may have to look for foreign alternatives.



gslv mk3 said:


> Vishakhapatanam class
> 
> @Penguin Need your help. Why do they say 4 X Brahmos launcher in the chart ? shouldn't it be 2 X ?


I don't see much improvement in stealth characteristics over present Kolkata class. It's high time for us to start R&D on new destroyers,it should be as good as or better than Burk class.


----------



## gslv mk3

#hydra# said:


> It's high time for us to start R&D on new destroyers,it should be as good as or better than Burk class.



Arleigh Burke isn't about stealth.

Well, we would have better stealthier ships- Project 17A frigates by 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

gslv mk3 said:


> Arleigh Burke isn't about stealth.
> 
> Well, we would have better stealthier ships- Project 17A frigates by 2022


It's a frigate. Now you weather difference in fire power of Burk and Kolkata class.


----------



## gslv mk3

#hydra# said:


> It's a frigate



It is a 7000 tonne frigate...basically same SAM load as the Kolkata.


----------



## #hydra#

gslv mk3 said:


> It is a 7000 tonne frigate...basically same SAM load as the Kolkata.


Under armed with respect to its weight.


----------



## Shivani87

#hydra# said:


> Under armed with respect to its weight.



Our indian built frigates (shivalik class) and corvetts (kamorta class) seem under armed.

There could be various reasons for it

Space left for future upgrades

Hidden capabilities

Inefficient design or design process (FOR EXAMPLE, IN CASE OF KAMORTAS THE DESIGN KEPT CHANGING DURING MANUFACTURING)

Inefficient building (can be ruled out as the specs have been met)

I have not found the answer yet. May be there is no ONE simple answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Reliance Defence launches first two Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels 







MUMBAI: Reliance Group subsidiary Reliance Defence and Engineering (RDEL) on Tuesday announced the launch of its first two Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels (NOPVs) at their shipyard in Pipavav, Gujarat.

*The two NOPVs - 'Shachi' and 'Shruti' *- *are part of five ships under the P-21 project of Indian Navy being constructed by RDEL*, the company said in a statement here.

The five NOPVs are patrol ships armed with a 76 mm Super Rapid Gun Mount (SRGM) system along with two 30 mm AK-630 guns, which provide medium range and short range offensive and defensive capabilities, the statement said.

The armament is remotely controlled through an electronic fire control system.

According to RDEL, the ships are fitted with 20,000 kW diesel engine-driven propulsion systems and can deliver speeds upto 25 knots.

"RDEL is the first private shipyard in India to obtain a defence production license and sign a contract for defence ships in 2011," it said.

"The company is also engaged in construction of one training ship and 14 Fast Petrol Vessels (FPVs) for the Indian Cost Guard," it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

This is nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-July, 2017 10:47 IST
*Visit of Royal Australia Navy Ship to Kochi *

Royal Australia Navy (RAN) ship, HMAS Newcastle commanded by Commander MD Sirois is visiting Kochi from 04 - 07 Jul 17. On 04 Jul 17, the Commanding Officer of the visiting RAN Ship accompanied by Ms. Harinder Sidhu, High Commissioner of Australia and Captain Sheldon Williams, Defence Attache called on Vice Admiral AR Karve AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding- in- Chief Southern Naval Command (SNC) for interactions on issues of common interest to both navies. A friendly volleyball match between teams from SNC and the visiting ship was also played.

During the ship’s stay in harbour, various activities such as guided tour for Indian Naval personnel onboard HMAS Newcastle, conducted tour of some of the training units under SNC at Kochi like the Navigation & Direction, Anti- Submarine Warfare School, Damage Control Training Facility ‘Avinash,’ for the visiting ship’s crew have been planned. The crew from the HMAS Newcastle would be also visiting places of interest at Fort Kochi, Marine Drive and various museums at Kochi. On their departure on 07 Jul 17, the RAN ship is planned to participate in a passage Exercise with IN Ships off Kochi.

Recently, IN Ships Jyoti, Shivalik and Kamorta from Eastern Fleet had also visited Freemantle, Australia from 13–17 June and participated in the second edition of AUSINDEX- 17, a bilateral maritime exercise between the two navies. The naval cooperation between the two countries is in pursuance of India’s Act East policy to promote bilateral relations and enhance interoperability between both navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Latest pic of IAC-1:






Outfitting is >80% complete

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, in New Delhi on July 17, 2017.





The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Hamid Ansari, in New Delhi on July 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
18-July, 2017 14:26 IST
*Cochin Shipyard proposes to issue IPO to finance infrastructure project *

The Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) has embarked upon two major infrastructure expansion projects - International Ship Repair Facility at a cost of Rs. 970 crore. and construction of new Dry Dock with a cost of Rs. 1799 crore. In order to finance these projects it has proposed to issue Initial Public Offer (IPO). The entire proceeds of the funds raised through IPOs will be used for partial funding of the projects.


This information was given by Minster of State for Shipping and Road Transport and Highways, Shri Mansukh L. Mandaviya in a written reply to a question in the Rajya Sabha today.



*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:01 IST
*Combat Role for Women in Indian Army *

The induction of Women Officers is based on the organizational requirement, fighting efficiency, combat effectiveness and functionality of the Army.

Presently, women are inducted in Indian Army as Officers through Short Service Commission (SSC). Women Officers are inducted in Army Service Corps, Army Ordnance Corps, Army Education Corps, Judge Advocate General Branch including Engineers, Signals, Intelligence and Electrical & Mechanical Engineering branches. They have also been granted option for Permanent Commission in Judge Advocate General (JAG) Department and in Army Education Corps (AEC) of Army. There has been a progressive enhancement in the induction of women in the Army. There is no proposal to raise all women battalion in the Army.

In the Army, women officers are being employed in the above streams and are being tasked which is commensurate to the rank and service on equal footing as male officers. In Indian Navy and Indian Air Force, women officers are inducted on same terms as male officers. For Indian Navy, the Government has approved induction of Women SSC officers as Pilots and in Naval Armament Inspectorate cadre with effect from 2017. As such, it is the endeavour of the Government to bring gender parity in all three wings of defence forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to T Radhakrishnan and others in Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:00 IST
*Implementation of Seventh Pay Commission Report *

Based on the recommendations of 7th Central Pay Commission and due consultation and examination by the Empowered Committee of Secretaries and consideration by the Government, the following notifications have been issued and published on the website of Department of Defence: 

• Issue of Armed Forces Pay Rules / Regulations, 2017 (for both Officers & JCOs / ORs) dated 3rd May 2017 and amendments thereto dated 6th July 2017 and 14th July 2017 respectively. 

• Issue of Non-Combatant (Enrolled) of Air Force Pay Rules, 2017 dated 30th June 2017. 

• Issue of Military Nursing Service Pay Rules, 2017 dated 14th July 2017. 

Orders for revision of pension / family pension with a multiplication factor of 2.57 to existing pension of pre-2016 retirees Defence Pensioners have been issued and all Pension Disbursing Agencies have implemented the order and released the arrears to pre-2016 Defence pensioners / family pensioners. This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Arvind Sawant and Shrimati Rekha Verma in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-July, 2017 18:21 IST
*Visit of Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Naval Staff to Mozambique and Tanzania *
(23 to 30 july 2017) 

Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman *Chiefs of Staff Committee (COSC) and Chief of the Naval Staff* (CNS) is visiting Mozambique and Tanzania on a bilateral visit from 23 to 30 July 2017. The visit aims to consolidate bilateral defence relations with Mozambique and Tanzania, as also to explore new avenues for defence cooperation.


The Chairman COSC and CNS will be commencing his bilateral visit from Mozambique on 23 July 2017, where he is scheduled hold bilateral discussions with His Excellency Atanásio Salvador M'tumuke, Hon’ble Minister of National Defence, General Graça Tomás Chongo, Chief of General Staff, Maj Gen Eugènio Dias Da Silva, Commander of Mozambican Army, Rear Admiral Eugénio Dias Da Silva, Commander of Mozambican Navy, Maj Gen Andrè Niposso, Commander of Mozambican Air Force. The Admiral is also scheduled to visit the Instituto Superior De Estudos De Defesa (ISEDEF), where he will interact with Commandant and faculty. The Admiral will also lay a wreath at the Hero’s Square.


On completion of his visit to Mozambique, the Chairman COSC and CNS is scheduled to visit Tanzania from 26 July 2017, where he is scheduled to hold bilateral discussions with His Excellency John Magafuli, President of Tanzania, Dr Hussei Mwinyi, Hon’ble Minister of Defence and National Service, Dr Augustine Mahiga, Hon’ble Minister of Foreign Affairs, Gen Venance S Mabeyo, Chief of Defence Forces, as also the three Tanzanian People's Defence Forces (TPDF) Service Chiefs. The Admiral will visit the Command and Staff College, Arusha where he will interact with Commandant and faculty.


Indian Armed Forces cooperate with Armed Forces of Mozambique and Tanzanian on many fronts, which include Training, Hydrography, participation in each other’s Defence events etc through Joint Defence Working Group (JDWG) with Mozambique and exchange of High-level visits with Tanzania.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-July, 2017 15:32 IST
*First Two NOPVs Shachi and Shruti Launched by RDEL at Pipavav, Gujarat *

Reliance Defence and Engineering Limited (RDEL) today launched the first two Naval Offshore Patrol Vessels (NOPVs) at their shipyard in Pipavav, Gujarat. The ships are part of a five ship project being constructed for the Indian Navy. The two NOPVs, *Shachi *and *Shruti *were launched by Smt. Preeti Luthra, wife of Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, PVSM, AVSM, VSM, ADC; the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command at the RDEL Shipyard Pipavav, Gujarat.

The primary role of NOPVs is to undertake surveillance of the country’s vast Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) besides operational tasks such as anti-piracy patrols, fleet support operations, maritime security of offshore assets, coastal security operations, and protection of shipping lanes. The NOPVs would increase the ocean surveillance and patrolling capabilities of the Indian Navy.

The NOPVs being constructed at RDEL are patrol ships and are armed with 76mm Super Rapid Gun Mount (SRGM) system along with two 30mm AK-630M guns which provide medium range and short range offensive and defensive capabilities. The armament is remotely controlled through an electronic Fire Control System. The ships are fitted with diesel engine driven propulsion systems and can deliver speeds upto 25 knots. All ship operations are controlled by an intelligent Integrated Platform Management System which has interfaces for all operational activities onboard the ship.

Speaking on the occasion, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, mentioned that the launch is a significant and milestone event, as these two NOPVs are the first warships to be launched by a private sector shipyard in India. He further noted that opening up of warship building to the private sector by the Indian Navy is an opportunity that the private sector must make full use of, and is an enabling factor for increased private sector participation in this key area of national capability. The CinC also mentioned that while we have constructed and commissioned a number of quality warships, our shipyards need to constantly strive to transform with an aim to achieve global standards in quality, productivity and build periods with focus on innovation, modern techniques, and processes, and all round efficiency. He added that projects need to be implemented as per planned schedule. He stated that in addition to meeting national requirements, the shipyards should also focus on export orientation.

The CinC also complimented Reliance Defence and Engg Ltd and their workforce, and the Navy’s warship overseeing and Quality Assurance teams, for their perseverance and efforts to reach this important milestone, and mentioned that he looked forward to commissioning of _Shachi _and _Shruti _into the Indian Navy in the near future.


----------



## RISING SUN

Indian Navy band joins Edinburgh Military Tattoo
A 66-member Indian Navy band has joined the historic Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo in the UK for this year's musical event where they will mark the 70th year of India's Independence.

The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo is an annual series of military tattoos -- performance of music -- by British Armed Forces, Commonwealth and international military bands and artistic performance teams on the esplanade of Edinburgh Castle in Scotland.

It was first staged in 1950 and since then British and international musicians and acts from over 50 countries have entertained audiences.

The Indian Band, appearing with an array of colourful dancers, comprises one officer and 65 musician-sailors, performing under the baton of Commander Vijay Charles D'Cruz, Director of Music (Navy) and the principal conductor at the event.

More than 1,200 performers from around the world will take part in this year's military musical extravaganza, with the Indian band invited to mark the 70th year of Indian independence and the India-UK Year of Culture.

"Each year, we reach out across the world to find the very best acts and bring them to Edinburgh. We are always looking to bring people together to celebrate the rich differences of our global community.

"There is something for everyone in this show and an opportunity for all of us to be proud," said Brigadier David Allfrey, chief executive and producer of the tattoo.

The theme for this year's week-long event, which runs until August 26, is titled 'Splash of Tartan', celebrating Scotland's Year of History, Heritage and Archaeology.

There will be a total of 25 shows on the Esplanade of the Edinburgh Castle, with each show attracting a cast of over 1,200 musicians and other players.

Each show will have an audience of around 8,800 delivering an approximate total audience of 220,000 through the month of August.

In addition, the global television audience is estimated to reach between 100 and 300 million people.

Besides the Indian band, there are participants from Australia, France, Germany, Japan, Malta, Monaco and the US, and 20 bands from Britain.

"It is our aspiration that, besides showcasing the Indian Navy, the deployment of our band will personally for each individual member be memorable and collectively enrich their repertoire," the Indian High Commission in London said in a statement.

The tattoo has also launched its first app to provide an interactive guide to the 2017 show.
http://ptinews.com/news/8956989_Indian-Navy-band-joins-Edinburgh-Military-Tattoo


----------



## gslv mk3

@Penguin I couldn't find the original document I talked about earlier, but the recent tender for double skin doors for the P17A project gives the delivery schedule as...






http://eprocuremdl.nic.in/nicgep/ap...direct&session=T&sp=SbtJcF9vssIS3sXlkf9QpbQ==

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RISING SUN

gslv mk3 said:


> @Penguin I couldn't find the original document I talked about earlier, but the recent tender for double skin doors for the P17A project gives the delivery schedule as...
> 
> View attachment 416401
> 
> 
> http://eprocuremdl.nic.in/nicgep/app?component=$DirectLink&page=FrontEndLatestActiveTenders&service=direct&session=T&sp=SbtJcF9vssIS3sXlkf9QpbQ==


That means 4 brand new frigates will join navy within 4 years, from 1st ship to last ship time frame. BTW I had followed up on what system and radar will come up on this ship, any clarity so far as initially AEGIS was also offered as per some news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

RISING SUN said:


> any clarity so far as initially AEGIS was also offered as per some news channels.



No aegis, it will have the same weapons/sensor outfit as Kolkata (without RAWL02 of course)


----------



## RISING SUN

gslv mk3 said:


> No aegis, it will have the same weapons/sensor outfit as Kolkata (without RAWL02 of course)


Anything official, not from DRDO please as I don't have much faith in them.


----------



## gslv mk3

RISING SUN said:


> Anything official, not from DRDO please as I don't have much faith in them.



DRDO has nothing to do with this,this is from news reports quoting IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-July, 2017 11:08 IST
*Maiden Participation of Indian Navy Band in Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo 2017 at United Kingdom *

The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo is an international event of military music performance undertaken by the Armed Forces. In fact, the Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo is the largest tattoo performed in the world in the majestic, sprawling stretch of Edinburgh Castle Esplanade, Scotland. 

The invitation to the Indian Navy Band to participate and perform in this prestigious event scheduled from 01 to 26 Aug 17 is indeed a matter of pride and befitting recognition of the professional prowess of the Naval band. The participation of the Naval Band would further cement the ties between the two countries, more so, when the Govt of India and UK have announced 2017 as the India-UK Year of Culture to celebrate cultural ties and the 70th year of Indian independence. 

The Indian Navy Band has been practicing hard in the last few months to further hone their skills to capture the hearts and minds of the music enthusiasts in this international event. The band comprising of 01 officer and 65 musician sailors would perform under the leadership of Commander Vijay Charles D’Cruz, Director of Music (Navy) who would be the Principal Conductor during the event. The Indian Navy band is scheduled to depart for London from Mumbai on 30 Jul 17. 

The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo is well renowned event with over 50 bands participating, and nearly 8500 visitors attending the daily performances. A total audience of nearly 2.5 lakh attends the event over the period of 26 days. Apart from India, bands from countries like Australia, France, Germany, Japan, etc, would also be performing at the tattoo this year. 

****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Indian Navy wants Russian MiG-29K jets to be ‘ruggedized’*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi   2 days ago

NEW DELHI — The Indian Navy is facing acute maintenance problems with the 45 Russian-made MiG-29K aircraft, which are the sole fighters on the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, according a senior Indian Navy official.

“We (Indian Navy) want the MiG-29K aircraft to be ruggedized to carry out operations because landing on the deck of the aircraft carrier is almost like a hard landing and the fighter aircraft needs frequent maintenance,” the Navy official said.

“There are frequent structural defects due to deck landing,” the official added.

The service did not enter into a contract for automatic maintenance of the aircraft with the Russians while purchasing the MiG-29K fighter aircraft in 2004 and 2010 for $2.2 billion.

“Today they are fully dependent on Russia for all major support issues,” an Indian Ministry of Defence official said of the Navy. “The Indian MoD has taken up the matter with the Russians on several occasions. Though the Russians have sent their technical teams, no solution has been forthcoming.”

Arun Prakash, a retired Indian Navy admiral and former service chief, was more critical of the situation: “The truth is that the Indian Navy has virtually funded the development of this aircraft (which the Russian Navy is now adopting), and if the Russians had any ethics they would ensure that every shortcoming is fixed free of cost.”

The Indian Navy's primary fighter operating from the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya faces operational deficiencies due to defects in engines, airframes and fly-by-wire systems, according to a report by India's autonomous auditor.

According to the MoD official, state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited is of little help in this situation: “Without approval of design authority, it is difficult to go in for any modification.”

Sign up for our Daily News Roundup - The top Defense News stories of the day

HAL is currently seeking funds from the Navy for the maintenance and overhaul of 113 engines including spares.
According to the MoD official, the government would prefer an agreement involving the Navy, Russia and HAL to undertake structural improvements for the MiG-29K fighters. 

The call for improved ruggedness originates from an issue after deck landings. The MiG-29K fighter’s settings reportedly require a reset after landing on the deck of the carrier.

“After every carrier landing (which is virtually like a crash), components of the aircraft crack, break or stop functioning. The aircraft, then goes to the workshop for repair/replacement of the part, which often has to come from Russia,” Prakash said.

A report last year by India’s autonomous auditing agency, the Comptroller and Auditor General of India, said the MiG-29K was to be technically accepted despite discrepancies and anomalies.

“Since induction in February 2010, 40 engines (62 percent) of twin-engine MiG-29K fighters have been withdrawn from service due to design-related defects,” according to the report.

Early last year, the Indian Navy entered the global market to procure 57 multirole fighters to be used on future aircraft carriers, essentially rejecting the MiG-29K fighters.

Although companies have already shown interest in India’s request for information — the United States’ Boeing with its F/A-18E/F Super Hornet; France’s Dassault with its Rafale M, Sweden’s Saab with its Gripen Maritime and Russia‘s MiG-29K — a formal tender to kick-start the acquisition process for a new fighter aircraft is yet to be issued.

Officials from the Indian Navy and the MoD would not comment on the fate of the purchase program.

http://www.defensenews.com/land/2017/08/04/indian-navy-wants-russian-mig-29k-jets-to-be-ruggedized/


----------



## RISING SUN

*African pirates get 7 years for defying Indian authority*
pirates of attempt to murder and kidnapping and sentenced them to seven years in jail. Special judge Jayendra C Jagdale said the accused, who have spent six-and-a-half years in jail since being nabbed in 2011, are to be deported to Somalia after release from prison. 

Besides, they were also convicted under the Unlawful Activities Prevention Act (UAPA) for threatening the country's security and sovereignty. "The accused used fire arms at a distance of about 59 NM (nautical miles) from Lakshadweep Island. The act on the part of the accused is nothing more than a challenge to the sovereignty of India. Undoubtedly the accused have entered Indian Admiralty Jurisdiction illegally with intention to commit crime. They have used fire arms against Indian Navy personnel," the court said. 

This is one among the four cases being conducted by special public prosecutor Ranjeet Sangle. The verdicts against 103 other accused in three other cases are likely to be pronounced by next week. 

In the January 2011 case, the Indian Navy and the Coast Guard intercepted a vessel being used by Somali pirates 200 miles off Kochi in the Arabian Sea. They rescued 20 fishermen hailing from Thailand and Myanmar held hostage on board the vessel. They also rescued the 15 pirates who jumped into the sea during the operation and took them into custody. The vessel, Prantalay, originally belonged to Thai fishermen. It was hijacked by the pirates in April 2010 to be used as mother vessel for piracy. 

The accused arrived in the court at 12.15pm after which the court explained the charges and sentence against them in two batches. When asked if they wanted to say anything on the sentencing, defence advocate Vishwajeet Singh sought leniency and said the accused wanted to be sent back to Somalia. After the court said that they were to be deported, the lone accused who spoke in Hindi folded his hands and said, "Hum khush hogaye, judge sahib. Maaf kardo." The 15 were also fined a total of Rs 11,000 each and expressed their concern about how they would cough up the money. 

In the detailed judgement copy, the court said the charge against the accused under IPC section 364 A (kidnapping for ransom) could not be proved in the absence of first-hand information by the witnesses that the accused had threatened the hostages for ransom. 

The case witnessed a major hurdle with the unfruitful efforts to get the hostages to depose as witnesses. Sangle specified how letters were written to the respective embassies through the state government and advocate general of Thailand through diplomatic channels. Referring to this, the court observed, "Truly, the prosecution has taken genuine efforts to bring the witnesses from Thailand and Myanmar before this court. But, due to the apathy and indifferent attitude of the foreign countries, the witnesses could not have been produced." 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-authority/articleshow/59889600.cms?from=mdr

*Somali pirates get 7 years in jail, to be deported soon*
_The 15 pirates have already spent more than six years in jail; deportation treaty signed on Tuesday._

Six years after a group of Somali pirates were arrested while attempting to hijack a ship off Lakshadweep islands, 15 of them have been found guilty and sentenced to seven years imprisonment by a sessions court in Mumbai. As they have already spent over six years in prison, they have only a few more months to spend behind bars. Following a treaty signed between India and Somalia on Tuesday, all 15 of them will be deported after they complete their sentence.

Additional Sessions Judge Jayendra Jagdale convicted them on charges of attempted murder, kidnapping, as well as sections of the Unlawful Activities (Prevention) Act (UAPA) and fined them Rs 11,000 each.

Lodged in Navi Mumbai's Taloja Prison, these 15 men are part of the 120 Somali pirates apprehended by the Coast Guard and the Indian Navy in four separate anti-piracy operations between January and March 2011. During these operations, several nationals from Bangladesh, Myanmar, Thailand, Iran and Bangladesh were rescued.

*Read Also:*

In this case involving the 15 pirates, 20 crew members, who are citizens from Myanmar and Thailand, were rescued. However, due to non-cooperation from their countries, none of these hostages could be produced as witnesses. Therefore, those examined by special Public Prosecutor Ranjeet Sangle were 15 officers from the Coast Guard, the Indian Navy and cops from the Yellow Gate police station.

The complaint was lodged by Pawan Kumar Yadav, Assistant Commandant of the Indian Coast Guard, who was an integral part of the rescue operation. During the course of the trial, the pirates pleaded guilty before the court. However, under the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC), once a trial begins, the accused cannot be sentenced without completing the trial.

Special Public Prosecutor Ranjeet Sangle called the judgement "a reflection of the commitment of India towards performing its obligation under the UN Convention of Law of the Sea". He added, "It is a message to the international community and pirates and hijackers on any waters in the world, that when it comes to India the offences that breach and infringe freedom of navigation and maritime trade shall not be spared and will be brought to justice."

The trial was a difficult one for both the prosecution and the defence. Most of the pirates spoke only their local language making it a severe hurdle both for them as well as investigators. Translators would often have to be called in from Pune to assist in the trial.

Help from Somalia came only a while ago, when all of them suddenly pleaded guilty without the amicus curiae's knowledge. Lawyer Vishwajeet Singh, who was appointed by the Somali Embassy, decided not to cross-examine witnesses as the pirates had accepted their guilt.

On Tuesday, the 15 men looked pleased after the verdict when they realised that they would be able to go home after serving a few months more. However, rustling up the fine amount may prove to be a challenge. During the time they spent in jail, they would do odd jobs for other prisoners to earn a few bucks so that they could purchase essentials from the provision store.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The rescue operation*

At 10.21 am on January 28, 2011, the Coast Guard received a distress call of piracy attempt from a Merchant Vessel flying the Bahamas flag. They found two small boats approaching the vessel but the boats quickly changed their course and sailed towards their mother vessel called Prantalaya, which they had hijacked earlier. Naval Ship INS Cancarso intercepted the pirates' vessel. After cross-fire, the Somali pirates' ship caught fire and began sinking. While 10 pirates died, the hostages as well as the rest of the pirates were rescued.
http://mumbaimirror.indiatimes.com/...-to-be-deported-soon/articleshow/59890245.cms


----------



## Penguin

gslv mk3 said:


> @Penguin I couldn't find the original document I talked about earlier, but the recent tender for double skin doors for the P17A project gives the delivery schedule as...
> 
> View attachment 416401
> 
> 
> http://eprocuremdl.nic.in/nicgep/app?component=$DirectLink&page=FrontEndLatestActiveTenders&service=direct&session=T&sp=SbtJcF9vssIS3sXlkf9QpbQ==


This is from when? Has there been any slippage or delay since?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Penguin said:


> This is from when? Has there been any slippage or delay since?



As far as I know this tender document is a week old. I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Student visitors at the Ship-in-campus facility at Cusat on Wednesday.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Kochi/ship-in-campus-thrown-open-to-public/article19460320.ece

* Visitors get a feel of ship engine room at the facility *
Students from Ernakulam got a feel of the Ship-in-Campus laboratory at Kunjali Marakkar School of Marine Engineering of Cochin University of Science and Technology (Cusat) on Wednesday.

The facility was thrown open to the public as part of an international seminar on Metamorphosis of Maritime Innovations and the techno-cultural Fest, Propulzo 2k17, organised by the school.

The visitors, especially students, had a chance to experience the ship engine room environment at the Ship-in-Campus. A high-tech lab, it has replicated the entire machinery of a ship including propeller, steering machinery, and rudder.

Speaking to reporters, N.G. Nair, course-in-charge, said the training imparted at the lab enabled students to get familiarised with the actual workings of the engine room machinery of a ship. “Students can also learn about the emergency procedures to be followed on board a ship including fire-fighting,” he added.

The facility helps marine engineering students learn about a ship’s engine without actually being in a ship. J. Letha, Vice Chancellor, Cusat, will inaugurate the international seminar and techno-cultural fest on Thursday. Experts will speak on emission control, situation awareness, polar code, and IGF code during the seminar. Fashion show, music band, and solo dance competitions will also be held.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-August, 2017 14:48 IST
*Joint Naval Exercises *

The details of the joint Naval exercises undertaken with other countries during the last three years are as below:-


Year
No. of Joint Naval Exercises


2014
12

2015
14

2016
16

2017(Till date)
8


The expenditure on the exercises is either part of the regular overseas deployment programme of Indian Naval Ships or is met from the revenue budget of the Indian Navy.

There is no institutionalized joint exercise with China. However, a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) was conducted with the PLA Navy during an Indian Navy Ship’s visit to Qingdao, China in April 2014.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Shiv Kumar Udasi in Lok Sabha today.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/627521/navy-training-academy-proposed-expansion.html
Kalyan Ray, New Delhi, DH News Service, Aug 11 2017, 14:08 IST




The proposed third-phase of the expansion of the INA is yet to be approved by the Centre as the Navy now focuses on completing the phase-II. DH file photo


Indian Navy plans to expand its training academy in Kerala to accommodate more than 2,500 cadets in the next decade.

While the Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala has a capacity of 1,200 cadets at the moment, plans are afoot to increase the intake by more than 100% as the maritime force would be needing a large number of technically-skilled officers to manage a large fleet of ships and submarines.

“We are in the phase-II of the programme in which the capacity of the academy would be raised to 1,700 by 2020. Subsequently, we plan for the phase-III in which new facilities would be created to house another 1,000 cadets,” Vice Admiral Anil Chawla, Chief of Personnel at the Indian Navy told DH here.

The proposed third-phase of the expansion of the INA is yet to be approved by the Centre as the Navy now focuses on completing the phase-II.

With more than 130 ships and submarines in operation and 41 vessels under different stages of construction, Indian Navy is one of the world's largest maritime forces. It aims to become a 200 ship by Navy 2027, which would necessitates a large flow of manpower.

But as on January 1, 2017 the blue water force was short of 1,256 officers and 12,785 sailors. “Currently we are 12% short of officers, which we hope to make up when phase-II of the naval academy would be functional. But with addition of more platforms, our manpower requirement is set to increase,” Chawla said.

To cater to to the increasing need of technically qualified naval officers, INA will offer only B Tech courses for the cadets from June 2019 onwards. At the moment, the academy runs an M. Sc course also to cater to those who passed out from the National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla with a B. Sc degree.

With the introduction of B Tech degree at the NDA last year, all future naval cadets – direct recruits at the INA or those coming via NDA – will receive a B Tech degree.

To address faculty shortage issues, the Union Public Service Commission fixed the norms to recruit civilian professors for the academy. While there are 47 posts of civilian professors at the INA, the Navy has so far found 20 odd engineering professors, who have been taken on contract to teach the budding officers.

A one-hour documentary on Asia's largest naval academy has now been made by the National Geographic, which would release the film on August 15.


----------



## Hindustani78

A grab of the official trailer of the documentary on Indian Naval Academy launched in New Delhi on Thursday.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...de-ezhimala-naval-academy/article19476686.ece

* A documentary on INA will be premièred on National Geographic channel *
An hour-long documentary on the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala here featuring the infrastructure, training programmes and cadets of the Indian Navy's prestigious institution will be telecast on the National Geographic channel at 9 a.m. on Independence Day.

The INA, located in a picturesque surroundings in a locale known to the seafarers of yore, is Asia’s largest naval academy where future officers of the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard are trained.

The documentary, the official trailer of which was launched by Chief of Personnel Vice Admiral A.K. Chawla in New Delhi on Thursday, explores the life inside the INA, an institution built to shape the Indian Navy's future leadership, according to officials of the INA.

The documentary showcased the strength and determination of naval officers who were tasked to protect the country, a press release by the INA here said. It showed the life of cadets undergoing training in all aspects, the release said adding that the goal of the documentary was to apprise India's youth of the prestigious institution and of the career in the Indian Navy on a path of growth and expansion to protect the country's maritime interests.

At present, the number of intake of cadets at the INA is 1,200. The academy has plans to increase the intake to 1,700 by 2020 when the second phase of its development is completed. 

When contacted, an INA official here quoted Vice Admiral Chawla's observation at the launch of the trailer of the documentary that ‘‘the purpose of the documentary is to inspire the youth to join the Navy.’’

The documentary captures how the young cadets are being trained to be the Navy's future leaders.

The foundation stone for the academy located on a 2,500 acre land at Ezhimala was laid in 1989 by then Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi and it was inaugurated by former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in 2009.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-August, 2017 13:55 IST
*New ECHS Polyclinic for Veterans inaugration by Chief of Personnel, Indian Navy in East Delhi *

Vice Admiral Anil Kumar Chawla, AVSM, NM, VSM, Chief of Personnel, inaugurated a new Ex Servicemen Contributing Health Scheme (ECHS) polyclinic this morning, as a part of expansion of the Armed Forces Health Care Scheme for its veterans.

This Polyclinic will address all basic health care requirements of around 10,000 Ex Servicemen settled in the densely populated East Delhi Area, and has been a long felt critical requirement. The Polyclinic will have also basic facilities including general OPD, Medical OPD, Gynaecology OPD, Dental OPD, Physiotherapy and basic Laboratory services and has been equipped with latest state of the art equipment for provision of these services.


----------



## RISING SUN

*200-strong fleet in 10 years, asserts top naval officer*
The Indian navy will have a fleet of 200 ships by 2027 as part of an expansion and modernisation plan. As of now, 40 ships are being built in the shipyards, flag officer commanding-in-chief of Southern Naval Command vice admiral A R Karve said on Thursday. 

He was in the city to deliver a lecture on Indian Maritime Paradigm organised by city-based Indian Maritime Foundation, established by naval veterans. 

"Our plan is to grow from the current strength of 145 ships to 200 ships by 2027. This amounts to an investment of nearly Rs 2 lakh crore. Most importantly, the Indian Navy is not importing any ship," he said. 

He added that the Indian Navy has achieved 90% indigenisation in the float segment and 60% and 30% in the propulsion and weapon segments. 
Karve, who specialises in anti-submarine warfare, said, "The strategic partnership with domestic private and foreign companies for making hi-tech defence equipment will help the warship building programme which has come a long way since the commissioning of the frigate INS Nilgiri in 1972." 

He said global recession had affected private Indian shipyards. "Other than government shipyards, the private ship building sector is not getting enough orders," he said. Since 2016, the government has taken initiatives to strengthen the private ship building industry, Karve added. On Sagarmala port development project, Karve said an investment of Rs 7 lakh crore has been made for port modernisation and connectivity. 

The Indian Ocean is a crucial economic region with about 150 foreign ships currently operating here. However, there is no "overarching" security as the one in the Atlantic and the Pacific regions, he added. 

"Currently, there is no tense situation in the Indian Ocean region but a collective and collaborative effort by all the states is required to deal with diverse challenges of security, right from drug trafficking to piracy," the vice admiral said.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...val-officer/articleshow/60015567.cms?from=mdr

*200-strong fleet in 10 years, asserts top naval officer*
The Indian navy will have a fleet of 200 ships by 2027 as part of an expansion and modernisation plan. As of now, 40 ships are being built in the shipyards, flag officer commanding-in-chief of Southern Naval Command vice admiral A R Karve said on Thursday. 

He was in the city to deliver a lecture on Indian Maritime Paradigm organised by city-based Indian Maritime Foundation, established by naval veterans. 

"Our plan is to grow from the current strength of 145 ships to 200 ships by 2027. This amounts to an investment of nearly Rs 2 lakh crore. Most importantly, the Indian Navy is not importing any ship," he said. 

He added that the Indian Navy has achieved 90% indigenisation in the float segment and 60% and 30% in the propulsion and weapon segments. 
Karve, who specialises in anti-submarine warfare, said, "The strategic partnership with domestic private and foreign companies for making hi-tech defence equipment will help the warship building programme which has come a long way since the commissioning of the frigate INS Nilgiri in 1972." 

He said global recession had affected private Indian shipyards. "Other than government shipyards, the private ship building sector is not getting enough orders," he said. Since 2016, the government has taken initiatives to strengthen the private ship building industry, Karve added. On Sagarmala port development project, Karve said an investment of Rs 7 lakh crore has been made for port modernisation and connectivity. 

The Indian Ocean is a crucial economic region with about 150 foreign ships currently operating here. However, there is no "overarching" security as the one in the Atlantic and the Pacific regions, he added. 

"Currently, there is no tense situation in the Indian Ocean region but a collective and collaborative effort by all the states is required to deal with diverse challenges of security, right from drug trafficking to piracy," the vice admiral said.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...val-officer/articleshow/60015567.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-August, 2017 16:46 IST
*“Indian Naval War College rolls out Second International course on Maritime Security” *








The second international programme for naval officers from friendly foreign countries launched by the Indian Navy’s War College at Goa, was inaugurated this morning by Prof Varun Sahni, Vice Chancellor, Goa University. Stressing the importance of maritime security in nation-building during his inaugural address, the professor remarked that in a dynamically changing geo-political scenario, there is a need for navies in the Indian Ocean Region to forge stronger ties and collaborate in developing an efficient security architecture in the maritime domain.

Naval War College at Goa is the Indian Navy’s premier institution for conduct of higher military education and is one of the three War Colleges of the Indian Armed Forces. Rear Admiral Monty Khanna, AVSM, NM Commandant welcomed the participants comprising officers from Bangladesh, Maldives, Myanmar, Oman, Sri Lanka and Indonesia.

Aimed at strengthening bridges of friendship, and building consensus amongst regional maritime nations, the course curriculum covers a wide canvas. During the Course, participants are exposed to International Relations Theory, Geopolitics, concepts of maritime security and Strategy, International Maritime Law and management of ocean resources amongst others.

During the eight week programme, the participants are exposed to subject matter experts and eminent speakers and familiarisation visits to Operational and Training Commands of the Indian Navy. In addition, the participants are put through simulation exercises on regional security scenarios including Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR).


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> @Penguin I couldn't find the original document I talked about earlier, but the recent tender for double skin doors for the P17A project gives the delivery schedule as...
> 
> View attachment 416401
> 
> 
> http://eprocuremdl.nic.in/nicgep/app?component=$DirectLink&page=FrontEndLatestActiveTenders&service=direct&session=T&sp=SbtJcF9vssIS3sXlkf9QpbQ==


Nice! From 2023 2 of these beasts will be delivered every year and all 7 will be in service by 2025.

I hope the IN learns from this project and appreciates the benefits of simultaneous production.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> I hope the IN learns from this project and appreciates the benefits of simultaneous production.



That was always the original goal of P17 program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> That was always the original goal of P17 program.


With the orginal P-17 the IN was exposed to modular construction for the first time, with P-17A they are going to see the benefits of multiple contracts for parallel construction of a single order. Hope the IN orders larger quantities in the future (not 3-4 units at a time) so as to be able to make simultaneous viable (7 units is about the minimum).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> With the orginal P-17 the IN was exposed to modular construction for the first time, with P-17A they are going to see the benefits of multiple contracts for parallel construction of a single order. Hope the IN orders larger quantities in the future (not 3-4 units at a time) so as to be able to make simultaneous viable (7 units is about the minimum).


Have you read the Defencencylopedia blog : There a question posted quite time back ... that was -
where are the 2X2 torpedo launchers???


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Navy goes hunting for heavyweight torpedoes for submarines, approaches global companies*
The Indian Navy has approached a select few global manufacturers to buy heavyweight torpedoes for submarines. Heavyweight torpedoes are critical for submarines and the Indian Navy has an acute shortage of these torpedoes.

India will be getting its Kalvari Class submarines - conventional diesel- electric boats made by DCNS of France - soon after a gap of three decades. These submarines, however, won't have any heavyweight torpedoes. Without the heavyweight torpedoes, the new submarines will be almost "toothless." The next of the Kalvari class - *INS Khanderi - is expected to join the Indian Navy by end 2017*.

This May, India cancelled its previous contract to buy 98 Black Shark heavyweight torpedoes at an estimated cost of $200 million. The manufactures of the torpedo - Whitehead Alenia Systemi Subacquei (WASS) - is a subsidiary of Italian arms manufacturer Finmeccanica. The Italian arms manufacturing giant was blacklisted after it was alleged that another subsidiary of the company - AgustaWestland - had paid bribes to secure a contract to sell 12 medium lift helicopters to India.


Sources told India Today, that the select foreign manufacturers will have to choose their Indian partners and that torpedoes will be manufactured using the Strategic-Partnership (SP) route.

The Modi-led NDA government is keen to reduce India's dependence on foreign equipment manufactures. It has opened up defence manufacturing to Indian private sector.

T*he SP route envisages that the Indian private companies will tie-up foreign manufactures to get technology and in return the government will assure orders and allow exports as well.*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...edoes-kalvari-class-submarines/1/1026144.html


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Kinetic said:


>


Is it SSK or SSBN type?


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> With the orginal P-17 the IN was exposed to modular construction for the first time, with P-17A they are going to see the benefits of multiple contracts for parallel construction of a single order.



Sorry for being late, my stupid anti-virus was blocking Indian Navy site for some reason. The intention of P17 project was always standardization.

_The then CNS Adm VS Shekhawat recalls:- 

“When I took over as Chief (in 1992) I realised that we were reaching a situation where our surface ship numbers were declining very rapidly. Though the ships which we were building, would come out, but nevertheless there would be no significant accretion in force levels. They were simply going to be replacements.

Also having been involved in indigenisation in many ways, I felt that we needed to at last start having some standardisation which would ease our logistics problem as well as our maintenance problems and also relieve the training load, if we gradually worked towards standard Indian systems. 

*And so we worked out what was eventually to be called the “Standard Frigate” which was to be built in numbers over a period of years and just simply be modified and improved as it came along like the European Countries or the Americans did. It was given the project designation of Project 17 and eventually in design it came to be around 5000 tones*.''
_
Transition to Guardianship, The Indian Navy 1991–2000

^That series is basically Indian Navy's official history & it is available for free download.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
16-August, 2017 19:00 IST
*PM meets crew of Navika Sagar Parikrama*


Six women officers of the Indian Navy, who are due to circumnavigate the globe on the sailing vessel, INSV Tarini, called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi today. 

This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. They will begin their voyage later this month from Goa, and expect to return to Goa in March 2018, after completing the circumnavigation. The expedition has been titled Navika Sagar Parikrama. The Parikrama will be covered in five legs, with stop-overs at 4 ports: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa). 

INSV Tarini is a 55-foot sailing vessel, which has been built indigenously, and was inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year. 

During the interaction, the crew explained details of their upcoming voyage to the Prime Minister. Prime Minister wished the women crew well, and said he would keep track of their progress around the world. He exhorted them to project India’s capabilities and strengths across the world. He also encouraged them to write and share their experiences, after the successful completion of the voyage. 

The vessel will be skippered by Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lt. Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta. 


****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lt. Commander Pratibha Jamwal of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lt. Commander P. Swathi of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lieutenant S. Vijaya Devi of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lieutenant B. Aishwarya of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting Lieutenant Payal Gupta of Navika Sagar Parikrama expedition, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017.





Six women officers of the Indian Navy who are due to circumnavigate the globe on the sailing vessel INSV Tarini, calling on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi with the Six women officers of the Indian Navy who are due to circumnavigate the globe on the sailing vessel INSV Tarini, in New Delhi on August 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

On a different note: Schoolchildren interact with Navy personnel during their visit to the Naval Base in the city on Monday. 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ike-a-chord-with-students/article19494337.ece

* Musical performance by bands of INS Venduruthy and INS Dronacharya *
The combined bands of INS Venduruthy and INS Dronacharya under the Southern Naval Command presented a musical performance for students of various schools in Kochi at the Sagarika Naval Auditorium here on Monday.

The performance aimed to showcase the multi-dimensional talents of musicians comprising the Indian Naval band and to instill patriotism in young minds, according to an official communication.

Rear Admiral K. Swaminathan, Chief Staff Officer (Training), will flag off a 70-km marathon on Monday midnight as part of Independence Day celebrations. Nearly 70 Navy personnel will participate.


----------



## gslv mk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897708618748919809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X_Killer

gslv mk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897708618748919809


Thats nice, you got banned.
That how PDF shows its trademark activity , again and again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-August, 2017 17:54 IST
*Navika Sagar Parikrama - Circumnavigating The Globe on an Indian-Built Sail Boat INSV Tarini by Women Naval Officers *

Navika Sagar Parikrama is a project wherein a team of women officers of the Indian Navy would circumnavigate the globe on an Indian-built sail boat INSV Tarini. This is the first ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. The project is scheduled to commence in early Sep 17. INSV Tarini is the sister vessel of INSV Mhadei. The project is considered essential towards promoting Ocean Sailing activities in the Navy while depicting Government of India’s thrust for ‘Nari Shakti’.


The first Indian Solo circumnavigation was undertaken by Capt Dilip Donde, SC (Retd) from 19 Aug 09 to 19 May 10 onboard the Indian built vessel, INSV Mhadei. The first Indian non-stop solo circumnavigation was undertaken by Cdr Abhilash Tomy, KC from 01 Nov 12 to 31 Mar 13.


The crew of INSV Tarini comprises :-


*SNo
Rank, Name & No.
Home Town
State
Sailing Experience
*

1. 
Lt Cdr Vartika Joshi, 43077-A
Rishikesh
Uttarakhand
The officer has sailed from Rio De Janeiro to Cape Town in 2014 and from Port Blair – Vizag – Chennai – Kochi onboard Mhadei. She skippered INSV Mhadei from Vizag to Goa in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. The officer also skippered INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.

2. 
Lt Cdr Pratibha Jamwal, 07109-F
Kullu
Himanchal Pradesh
The officer has sailed onboard Mhadei from Goa to Port Blair in 2014, Vizag to Goa in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. The officer also sailed onboard INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.


3. 
Lt Cdr Swathi P,
07234-R
Visakhapatnam
Andhra Pradesh
The officer has sailed onboard Mhadei from Cape Town to Goa in 2014, sailed from Vizag to Kochi in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. She also participated in the recently concluded Cape to Rio race 2017. The officer also sailed onboard INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.

4. 
Lt Aishwarya Boddapati,
43151-W
Hyderabad
Telangana
The officer has sailed onboard Mhadei from Vizag to Goa in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. The officer also sailed onboard INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.

5. 
Lt Sh Vijaya Devi, 70712-H
Moirang Kwakta Santhong
Manipur
The officer has sailed onboard Mhadei from Goa to Port Blair in 2014, Vizag to Goa in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. The officer also sailed onboard INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.

6. 
Lt Payal Gupta,
70724-K
Dehradun
Uttrakhand
The officer has sailed from Vizag to Goa onboard Mhadei in Feb 16, Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 16 and from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16. She also participated in the recently concluded Cape to Rio race 2017. The officer also sailed onboard INSV Tarini from Goa to Mauritius and back from May to Jul 17.


The all-women crew have trained extensively for the forthcoming voyage. They have sailed approximately 20,000 Nm onboard INSV Mhadei and Tarini as part of training, which includes two expeditions to Mauritius (in 2016 and 2017) and a voyage from Goa to Cape Town in Dec 16.


INSV Tarini, a 55 foot sailing vessel has been built by M/s Aquarius Shipyard Pvt Ltd, Goa. Tarini was inducted into the Indian Navy on 18 Feb 17. The vessel has sailed approximately 8,000 Nm till date. Navika Sagar Parikrama would be covered in five legs with stop-overs at four ports (same ports as Capt Dilip Donde) for replenishment of ration and repairs as necessary. Estimated dates for the legs are as follows:-





*Ser
Leg Description
Cardinal Dates
Number of Sailing Days*

(a)
Goa - Fremantle (Australia)
05 Sep 17 – 12 Oct 17
37

(b)
Fremantle (Australia) - Lyttelton (New Zealand)
25 Oct 17 – 16 Nov 17
22

(c)
Lyttelton (New Zealand) - Port Stanley (Falklands)
23 Nov 17 – 28 Dec 17
35

(d)
Port Stanley (Falklands) - Cape Town (South Africa)
10 Jan 18 – 08 Feb 18
28

(e)
Cape Town (South Africa) - Goa
21 Feb 18 – 04 Apr 18
42


The expedition has been aptly titled ‘Navika Sagar Parikrama’, aimed at promoting women empowerment in the country and ocean sailing by the Indian Navy. The expedition would inspire the youth of our nation to develop an understanding of the sea and instill a spirit of adventure and camaraderie.


Additional aims of the Expedition are as follows:-


(a) *Nari Shakti*. In consonance with the National policy to empower women to attain their full potential, the expedition aims to showcase ‘Nari Shakti’ on the world platform. This would also help to discard the societal attitudes and mindset towards women in India by raising visibility of participation by women in challenging environment.


(b)  *Environment and Climate Change*. Sailing encourages the use of environment friendly non-conventional renewable energy resources which affects the life of women. The expedition thereby aims at harnessing the energy to optimise the livelihood of the women onboard.


(c) *Make in India*. The voyage also aims to show case the ‘Make in India’ initiative by sailing onboard the indigenously built INSV Tarini.


(d) *Meteorological/ Ocean/ Wave Data Observation*. The crew would also collate and update Meteorological/ Ocean/ Wave data on a daily basis for subsequent analysis by research and development organisations.


(e) *Marine Pollution*. The crew would monitor and report marine pollution on the high seas.


(f) *Interaction with Local PIOs*. Since the expedition aims to promote Ocean Sailing and the spirit of adventure, the crew would interact extensively with the local PIOs at the various port halts. 

_________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*India mine-sweeper program hits another roadblock*
By: Vivek Raghuvanshi   15 hours ago

NEW DELHI ― Goa Shipyard Limited’s quest to build 12 high-tech mine countermeasure vessels for $5 billion, which is already delayed, has hit a roadblock over the selection of propulsion engines.

According to a source in India’s Ministry of Defence, the Navy supports a multi-vendor tender process for the engine selection, but Goa Shipyard, citing reservations from Kangnam Corporation of South Korea, prefers a single-vendor nomination of German MTU engines.

Goa Shipyard of India, which is state-owned, was nominated by the MoD to make 12 MCMVs for the Indian Navy. Kangnam was selected to provide the technology needed to build the vessels because India does not possess the required technology.

The Kangam-built MCMVs for the South Korean Navy are fitted with German MTU engines, and the company is offering the same to India. However, the Indian Navy is skeptical about the suitability of German MTU engines for Indian MCMVs because of the differences in geographical location and areas of operation.

India’s coastline is about 7,500 kilometers ― larger than that of South Korea.

This mine-hunting craft by Kangnam Corporation uses a diesel MTU engine. (Kangnam Corporation)

“The magnetic signature of engines are key parameters for selection of an engine for MCMV, whose primary function is to detect and kill mines at sea. German MTU engines are not inherently nonmagnetic as they are not designed specifically for MCMV operations,” a senior Indian government official said.

“Their magnetism is suppressed using external magnet and other specialized, external systems, and these systems are required to be continuously returned to keep magnetic signature of ship within limits as ship sails from one port to another,” the official continued.

Sign up for our Daily News Roundup - The top Defense News stories of the day

The retuning, the official added, is not practical in a warlike situation “where assets are required to be deployed at different ports of India at a very short notice.”

The program to build 12 high-tech new generation mine counter-measure vessels has run into rough weather, as Kangnam Corporation of South Korea virtually refuses to provide a performance guarantee for supervision of construction of the vessels by state-owned Goa Shipyard Ltd.

By: Vivek Raghuvanshi
An Indian Navy official said of the matter: “Even U.S. Navy, whose operational specifications are similar to that of Indian Navy as far the wide theater of mine-hunting operations is concerned, does not use magnetically compensated MTU engines in their mine-hunting ships but use inherently nonmagnetized engines available in the market.”

There’s concern that selecting an engine incompatible with the mission would jeopardize the MCMV’s main purpose.

“Engine whose magnetic signatures are required to be suppressed using external systems put a serious restriction on the mine-hunting capabilities of the vessel once the geographical location of the vessel is changed. We would like to have an engine with very low magnetic signature so that the vessel is capable of undertaking mine-hunting operations worldwide, especially in the Indian Ocean region, which is the primary theater of operation for Indian Navy”, according to another Indian Navy official.

An official with the MoD said the ministry will ask Goa Shipyard to explore further options for an Indian MCMV engine that best suits the needs of the Navy.

“We are technically evaluating the matter and will soon arrive at decision best suited for the operational interests of Indian Navy,” the first Navy official said.

http://www.defensenews.com/global/a...-mine-sweeper-program-hits-another-roadblock/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-August, 2017 15:28 IST
*Commissioning of Second Ship of Landing Craft Utility MK-IV *
‘IN LCU L52’(GRSE Yard 2093) at Port Blair 

Dr. Jagdish Mukhi, Lieutenant Governor, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, commissioned * IN LCU L52 * into the Indian Navy today at Port Blair. IN LCU L52 is the second Landing Craft Utility (LCU) Mk-IV class to be inducted into the Indian Navy. The ship has been indigenously designed and built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers, Kolkata. The commissioning of L-52 is yet another manifestation of the potential of the country’s indigenous design and ship building capability. 

LCU MK-IV ship is an amphibious ship with the primary role to transport and deploy Main Battle Tanks, Armoured Vehicles, troops and equipment from ship to shore. These ships would be based in the Andaman and Nicobar Command and can be deployed for multirole activities like beaching operations, search and rescue, disaster relief operations, supply and replenishment and evacuation from distant islands.

The ship, commanded by Commander Kaushik Chatterjee, has a complement of 05 officers, 46 sailors and is capable of carrying 160 troops in addition. The ship, displacing 830 Tons, is capable of transporting various kinds of combat equipment such as Main Battle Tanks Arjun, T72 and other vehicles. The ship is fitted with state-of-the-art equipment and advanced systems like Integrated Bridge System (IBS) and Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS). 

The remaining six ships of the same class are in advanced stages of construction at M/S GRSE, Kolkata and are scheduled to be inducted in the next two years. The induction of these ships will contribute to the nation’s maritime security needs and is in consonance with the Hon’ble Prime Minister’s drive for ‘Make in India’.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1562802620444318


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1563124217078825


----------



## RISING SUN

*US Congressional delegation visits Western Naval Command*
A US Congressional House Committee today visited the Western Naval Command (WNC) here and discussed a range of issues, including Indo-American ties and maritime security, with officials.

The nine-member Congressional House Committee on Armed Services was led by US Congressman Robert Wittman.

*Wittman, who is also Chairman of the Seapower and Projection Forces Sub-committee, was accompanied by Congresswoman Madeleine Bordallo and Edgard Kagan, US Consul General in Mumbai.*

The visiting dignitaries interacted with Vice-Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding in-Chief, WNC, a defence spokesperson said.

The delegation was briefed on the WNC and the Indian Navy's operations on the Western Seaboard, he said.

Issues of mutual interest such as the Indo-US relations, bilateral naval cooperation and maritime security were discussed, he said.

*The delegation visited the Naval Dockyard and the indigenously built and newly commissioned Kolkata class destroyer `INS Chennai', the spokesperson said.*
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9011628_US-Congressional-delegation-visits-Western-Naval-Command.html

*Indian MoD issues RFI for naval utility, multirole helicopters*
*Key Points*

The Indian MoD has issued an RFI to foreign OEMs for 234 helicopters for the Indian Navy
The RFI aims to procure *111 naval utility helicopters and 123 naval multirole helicopters *
India’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has invited responses by 6 October from overseas original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) in relation to the long-delayed procurement of 234 helicopters for the Indian Navy (IN), worth an *estimated USD5 billion*.

The 22 August request for information (RFI) aims to procure 111 naval utility helicopters (NUHs) and 123 naval multirole helicopters (NMRHs) via the MoD’s newly enunciated Strategic Partnership (SP) policy, under which the *aircraft will be licence built locally*.
http://www.janes.com/article/73317/indian-mod-issues-rfi-for-naval-utility-multirole-helicopters

*American ship USS Pearl Harbor arrives in India*
In its first visit to India, American Navy's amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor arrived in Goa today as part of defence cooperation between the two countries.

USS Pearl Harbor is a Whidbey Island-class amphibious dock landing ship with a crew of over 700 sailors and marines.

*The 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU), which is one of seven marine expeditionary units of the US Marine Corps, has also come to Goa as part of the trip.*

While in Goa, the ship's sailors and marines will conduct exchanges with the Indian Navy's marine commandos relating to amphibious warfare, the US embassy said in a statement.

"We are thrilled by the opportunity to visit India," said Theodore Essenfeld, USS Pearl Harbor's commanding officer.

He said the sailors and marines of Pearl Harbor were looking forward to experiencing the culture and traditions of India while strengthening the US Navy's long-standing partnership with the Indian Navy.

USS Pearl Harbor was launched on February 24, 1996, and commissioned on May 30th, 1998. The ship is based in San Diego, California.

The 15th MEU is based at Camp Pendleton, California.

*Both USS Pearl Harbor and the 15th MEU are currently deployed as a part of the USS America Amphibious Ready Group, which is operating in the Indo-Asia Pacific region to strengthen partnerships and serve as a ready-response force for any type of contingency, the US Embassy said.*
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9010720_American-ship-USS-Pearl-Harbor-arrives-in-India.html

*Indian Navy to participate in International Military Music Festival at Moscow*
An Indian Navy band will participate in the International Military Music Festival “Spasskaya Tower” at Moscow, starting today. The festival will go on till September 3, 2017.

Spasskaya Tower is the parade of the best military music bands of Russia and other countries that takes place every year at Red Square in Moscow.

This Music Festival is a mega event, where military musicians represent the variety of national, artistic and military traditions of the world.

Every year about 1500 musicians, military men and other artists from around 40 countries perform at the “Spasskaya Tower”.

A Tri-Services band from the Indian Armed Forces has also been invited to participate and perform in the prestigious event.

The participation of the Tri- Services Band would foster better ties between the Armed Forces of the two countries and is also a befitting acknowledgment of the professional skills of the Indian Armed Forces bands, the Indian Navy said.

The Tri- Services Band comprises seven Officers and 55 PBORs. The Naval Band component comprising of one officer and nine musician sailors is being led by Commander Satish K Champion, Command Musician Officer, Eastern Naval Command. (AGENCIES)
http://www.dailyexcelsior.com/india...ernational-military-music-festival-at-moscow/


----------



## hassamun

*Two frigates of 11356 project to be finalized for Indian Navy*

Two frigates of project 11356, which the Baltic shipyards Yantar began to build for the Black Sea Fleet will be finalized for the Indian Navy, the vice-president of the United Shipbuilding Corporation for naval shipbuilding, Igor Ponomaryov, told TASS.

"Two ships will be built for India and one, equipped with new gas turbine power plants, for the Russian Navy," he said, adding that the future of a second troika of project 11356 frigates being built at the Yantar shipyards was determined under a Russian-Indian inter-governmental agreement.

"We hope that when this work is over (three ships of project 11356 - TASS) the Russian Navy will order at least another two frigates of this project," Ponomaryov said.
Currently negotiations are underway on providing to India four project 11356 frigates. Earlier the director of the Rostec corporation for regional cooperation and regional policies, Viktor Kladov, said the yet-to-be concluded contracts would be based on the two plus two formula: two frigates will be built in Russia and provided to India in finished form, while another two will be built at one of India’s shipyards. The federal service for military-technical cooperation later said the Yantar shipyards in Kaliningrad and India’s Goa Shipyard would be involved in the project.

Project 11356 ships have a displacement of about 4,000 tonnes, speed of up to 30 knots and endurance of 30 days. Three such ships have been built for the Black Sea Fleet already.

http://tass.com/defense/961521


----------



## X_Killer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568120096579237




. .


----------



## X_Killer

@A.P. Richelieu 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568287296562517


----------



## X_Killer

@A.P. Richelieu 
*Indian Navy Carrier Jet War Hots Up, Boeing Focuses Fire*
Shiv AroorAug 28 2017 6 57 pm









The Indian Navy’s multirole carrier borne fighter (MRCBF) contest just got a little hotter with Boeing today making it a point to amplify and detail the F/A-18E/F Block III Super Hornet’s ‘full compatibility’ with India’s current and future aircraft carriers. The company asserted today that the aircraft requires ‘no modifications’ to operate ‘with meaningful weapons loadouts’ from the ski-jump of the INS Vikramaditya, Vikrant-class and follow on aircraft carriers, adding a dimension of intrigue and intensity to a contest that is widely being seen as a direct dogfight with the Dassault Rafale. We’ll go into the significance of today’s comments in a moment, but first, here’s a quick video where we catch up with Boeing’s Vice President on the Super Hornet programme, Dan Gillian.




Now, here’s how the state of play adds up as Livefist sees it:


*Boeing has dismissed reports that the F/A-18 is too big for the hangar elevators on the INS Vikramaditya and the under-construction Vikrant class aircraft carrier.* The company confirmed today that the Block III Super Hornet requires no modifications for full operations on either of these carriers. Discussions are currently ongoing with the Indian Navy. What appears unclear is if the dimensional clearances in the elevators are too small for comfortable deck handling. If no modifications are imposed on both the aircraft _and _the shaft systems of the carrier elevators, how much of a trade off would it be for other parameters, including turnaround and sortie generation? A bit of a grey call right now.
The emphasis on ski-jump operations compatibility — a capability that Boeing’s rival Dassault also claims on the Rafale — only amplifies the distance from an Indian Navy decision on whether its new class of aircraft carrier (IAC-2) will employ CATOBAR (steam or electro-magnetic) or a ski jump like the Vikramaditya and Vikrant.
If both the Super Hornet and Rafale both claim full operations capability from a ski-jump carrier, any technical toss-up would have to be between on weapons payload, cost per flight hour and range. Data on payload and range capabilities of either aircraft in ski jump operations remains unavailable (or unreleased). Boeing claims, however, that it has the lowest cost per flight hour of ‘any frontline fighter’.
Does the emphasis on ski-jump compatibility indicate a recognition that the Indian Navy could potentially simply exercise the option to purchase more MiG-29K fighters going forward? That doesn’t seem likely, given (a) the MRCBF contest is specifically borne from the Indian Navy’s need for a higher performance fighter, and (b) the Indian Navy contest will necessarily have synergies with the Indian Air Force’s future requirements.
Boeing says it is looking forward to putting into action what it has done in detailedsimulations since at least 2008. The last time anything close to this capability happened was when a legacy F-18 Hornet took off from a ski-jump in the eighties.
Boeing sees recent reports of the IAF’s interest in doubling its order for Rafales to 72 aircraft as ‘positive’. Why? That’s answered in the video below with Boeing India chief Pratyush Kumar, the man driving the company’s continued performance in the Indian market, the latest win being the Indian Army’s imminent contract for six AH-64E Apache helicopters as part of options on the original IAF deal for 22.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries at the inaugural session of the Seminar on “Social Media & The Armed Forces”, in New Delhi on August 29, 2017.




The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba addressing the Seminar on “Social Media & The Armed Forces”, in New Delhi on August 29, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh Navy chief calls on Jaitley *

Chief of Naval Staff of the Bangladesh Navy, Admiral Nizamuddin Ahmed, called on Defence Minister Arun Jaitley in national capital New Delhi on Monday.

Admiral Ahmed is on a three-day official visit to India from August 28 to August 30 to consolidate bilateral naval relations between India and Bangladesh and to explore new avenues for naval cooperation.


Admiral Ahmed will hold bilateral discussions with his Indian counterpart Admiral Sunil Lanba and other senior officials of the Indian Navy today.

Admiral Ahmed is also scheduled to meet Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa, National Security Advisor Ajit Doval and Defence Secretary Sanjay Mitra.

In addition to New Delhi, the Admiral is also scheduled to proceed to Visakhapatnam where he will be visiting various naval establishments, including INS Kalinga, INS Karna and INS Satavahana.

Naval cooperation between India and Bangladesh has been traditionally strong, encompassing a wide span which includes operational interactions through training, port calls, passage exercises along with capability building and capacity augmentation initiatives.

The Bangladesh Navy is also the present Chair of the Indian Ocean Symposium (IONS), which is a Multilateral Maritime Cooperation platform launched by the Indian Navy.

The Bangladesh Navy is also scheduled to conduct an International Multilateral Maritime Search and Rescue Exercise titled IMMSAREX in November 2017, which is being held under the IONS construct.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...vy-chief-calls-on-jaitley-117082800779_1.html


----------



## Hindustani78

New Delhi, August 30, 2017 21:11 IST
Updated: August 30, 2017 21:23 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-helicopters-to-its-fleet/article19588940.ece

With expanding profile in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), Indian Navy is looking to add dedicated helicopters for Special Operations in its fleet. Some of the Naval Multi-Role Helicopters (NMRH) for which the tender was issued last week will be in this configuration.

“Of the 123 NMRH to be procured, 33 will be dedicated variants for Special Operations," a senior officer told _The Hindu_.

Last week the Navy had issued the Request for Information (RFI) to global Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) for the procurement of 123 NMRH and 111 Naval Utility Helicopters (NUH). The procurement would be under the recently approved Strategic Partnership (SP) model of the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP).

Some of the 33 helicopters would be used for training Marine Commandoes (MARCOS) and the rest would be based on shore as well as on frontline warships, the officer added.

The helicopters would be twin-engine and weigh atleast 12.5 tonnes. According to the RFI, the requirements include the ability to carry 12 fully equipped troops along with 400 Kg of equipment or eight fully equipped troops and one auto inflatable craft in a stowed configuration.

In addition to special ops and commando role, the helicopters will also perform other roles like troop carriage, maritime interdiction including anti-piracy operations, Combat Search and Rescue (CSAR), external cargo carriage, limited casualty evacuation (CASEVAC) and Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR).

The Navy currently has a few variants of Sea King helicopters in service in a commando role. But they are of 1970s vintage and technologically obsolete. Several attempts to replace them have repeatedly failed.

The SP model was approved in May in an attempt to develop domestic defence manufacturing and promote the private sector. The model forms the Chapter 7 of the DPP.

Helicopters play a crucial role in clearing the path for the warships and battle groups as they move on the high seas and they are also the first responders to a distress call.

(EOM)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/632238/sitharaman-flag-off-womens-circumnavigation.html

Press Trust of India, Panaji, Sep 9 2017, 13:10 IST




The crew would be circumnavigating the globe on an Indian built sail boat, INSV Tarini. Image tweeted by @indiannavy

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman will flag off the Indian Navy women crew's attempt to circumnavigate the globe here tomorrow.

An all-women crew will be managing the whole operation on a sailing vessel in the first-ever global journey, said a release issued by the Press Information Bureau.

"The flagging off of 'Navika Sagar Parikrama' would be held at the hands of Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman at 12.30 pm on September 10 at INS Mandovi Boat Pool, Verem, near Panaji," it said.

The crew would be circumnavigating the globe on an Indian built sail boat, INSV Tarini.

The circumnavigation will finish around March 2018. During this time, the team would be sailing over many oceans, a naval spokesman said.

The entire distance will be covered in five legs and the crew will have stop overs at four ports for replenishment of ration and repairs, as necessary, he said.

The ports where the crew will have stop overs are: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttelton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands) and Cape Town (South Africa), the spokesman said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
10-September, 2017 11:10 IST
*PM wishes the women officers of Navika Sagar Parikrama the very best; urges people to share good wishes on the NM App *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, has conveyed his best wishes to the 6 women officers of the Navika Sagar Parikrama, who will begin their journey of circumnavigating the globe on board INSV Tarini, today. 

The Prime Minister has also urged everyone to share their good wishes and words of encouragement for the team of Navika Sagar Parikrama, on the Narendra Modi App. 

“Today is a special day! 6 women officers of the Navy begin their journey of circumnavigating the globe on board INSV Tarini. 

The entire nation comes together in wishing the all-women team of Navika Sagar Parikrama the very best in their remarkable endeavour. 

Share your good wishes and words of encouragement for the team of Navika Sagar Parikrama, on the NM App”, the Prime Minister said. 

This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. They will begin their voyage today from Goa, and expect to return to Goa in March 2018, after completing the circumnavigation. The expedition has been titled Navika Sagar Parikrama. The Parikrama will be covered in five legs, with stop-overs at 4 ports: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa). 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-September, 2017 15:31 IST
*Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Flags off Navika Sagar Parikrama *

Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri flagged-off Indian Naval Sailing Vessel Tarini (INSV Tarini) with an all women crew from INS Mandovi boat pool, Goa at 01:00 PM today (10 Sep17). This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew and shall attempt to circumnavigate the globe on Indian Navy’s sailing vessel INSV Tarini. The crew is expected to return to Goa in April 2018, on completion of the voyage. The expedition will be covered in five legs, with stop-overs at 4 ports viz. Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa). 

The event was attended by Shri Manohar Parrikar, Hon’ble Chief Minister of Goa, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral AR Karve Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral R Hari Kumar, Controller Personnel Services, IHQ MoD (Navy) besides other senior naval retired and serving officials as well as civilian dignitaries including family members of the crew and sailing enthusiasts. 

During the ceremony at Goa, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri said that, “this is a historic day for the country, which will be marked in the Navigation history of the world, and globally our women are going to stand out for something which most navies of the world would not have even thought of”. She further said that, “For this initiative I appreciate the Indian Navy and the mentors for inspiring, motivating and training these brave and courageous women”. She expressed her absolute pleasure for being present at the momentous occasion and felt honoured to be amongst the crew and wished them a successful voyage. 

The Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba expressed satisfaction at continuation of the legacy of Indian Navy’s Ocean sailing expeditions which commenced in 1988 with expedition ‘Samudra’. This was followed by first solo circumnavigation by Captain Dilip Donde (Retd) and non-stop circumnavigation of the globe by Cdr Abhilash Tomy resulting in India joining a select group of nine nations which have achieved such feats. He said that the present circumnavigation by an all women crew is an extension of the above efforts and reflection of the Government’s efforts at Women Empowerment –* “Nari Shakti”. *

INSV Tarini is a 55-foot sailing vessel, which has been built indigenously, and was inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year, thus showcasing the ‘Make in India’ initiative on the World forum. INSV Tarini is being skippered by Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lt. Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta. 

During the voyage, the crew would monitor and report marine pollution on the high seas, as also interact extensively with local PIOs during various port halts to promote Ocean sailing. 

During their voyage, the crew would also collate and update Meteorological/ Ocean/ Wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by India Meteorological Department (IMD) and subsequent analysis by research and development organisations. 

The expedition titled ‘Navika Sagar Parikrama’, is in consonance with the National policy to empower women to attain their full potential. It also aims to help discard the societal attitudes and mindset towards women in India by raising visibility of their participation in challenging environment. 

Sailing encourages the use of environment friendly non-conventional renewable energy resources and this expedition therefore aims at harnessing the renewable energy.





INSV Tarini with an all-woman crew on board leaves Goa on September 10, 2017 on a global circumnavigation trip. | Photo Credit: Atish Pomburfekar

* The six-member crew will circumnavigate the globe on India-built sail boat INSV Tarini, which is being skippered by Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi. *
Hailing the all-woman crew on a global circumnavigation trip as “great, inspired and well- motivated”, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on September 10 said that the event was a “historic occasion for India”. 

“This is not an occasion which can happen once in five years, once in 10 years. This is a historic day for India. A historic day, which will be marked in navigation history and globally. Our women are going to stand out for doing something which mostly wouldn’t even have been thought of," Ms. Sitharaman, India’s first full-time woman Defence Minister, said ahead of flagging off the _Navika Sagar Parikrama _at the INS Mandovi Naval training base near Panaji. Goa Chief Minister and former Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar was present.

_Navika Sagar Parikrama _considered the first-ever attempt by an all-woman crew to circumnavigate the globe, would cover the expedition in five legs with stop-overs at four ports (Fremantle, Australia; Lyttleton, New Zealand; Port Stanley, the Falklands; and Cape town, South Africa) for replenishment of ration and repairs as necessary, before returning to Goa in April 2018. 





* Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman flagging off INSV Tarini, a ship that will circumnavigate the globe, in presence of Goa Chief Minister Manohar Parrikar, in Goa on Sunday. | Photo Credit: PTI*

Speaking to the media later, Ms. Sitharaman said that wherever needed the Defence Ministry will be more than willing to support and encourage women to take up opportunities in the Defence. Shed observed that there was no need to open separate areas for women, because women have been coming forward on their own in a big way and by proving themselves, taking up various opportunities and challenges. 

The crew has sailed approximately 20,000 nautical miles on board INSV Mhadei and Tarini as part of training, which includes two expeditions to Mauritius (in 2016 and 2017) and a voyage from Goa to Cape Town in December 2016. 





*Five members of the Indian Navy’s all-woman global circumnavigation team (from left): Lt. Payal Gupta, Lt. Commander Pratibha Jamwal, Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi, Lt. Vijaya Devi and Lt. Commander Patarapalli Swathi. File | Photo Credit: Prashant Nakwe*

INSV Tarini is a 55-foot sailing vessel which has been built indigenously by Aquarius Shipyard, Goa and was inducted into the Indian Navy earlier in 2017. 

"The project is considered essential towards promoting ocean sailing activities in the Navy while depicting Government of India’s thrust for _Nari Shakti_ (women power)," said Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba in his welcome speech earlier.

In consonance with the national policy to empower women to attain their full potential, the expedition aims to showcase _Nari Shakti_ on the world platform. 

“This would also help to discard the societal attitudes and mind-set towards women in India by raising visibility of participation by women in challenging environment,” said a press release of Indian Navy in Panaji on September 10. 

The first Indian solo circumnavigation was undertaken by Capt. Dilip Donde, SC (Retd) from August 19, 2009 to May 19, 2010 on board another India-built vessel INSV Mhadei. The first Indian non-stop solo circumnavigation was undertaken by Cdr. Abhilash Tomy, K.C. from November 1, 2012 to March 31, 2013.

Skippered by Lt. Cdr Vartika Joshi (Rishikesh), the all-woman team has Lt. Cdr. Pratibha Jamwal (Kullu), Lt. Cdr. Swathi P. (Visakhapatnam), Lt. Aishwarya Boddapati (Hyderabad), Lt. Sh. Vijaya Devi (Manipur) and Lt. Payal Gupta (Uttarakhand) as its crew members.





*Ready for the challenge: The INSV Tarini crew with Vice-Admiral A.K. Chawla, Navy’s chief of personnel. | Photo Credit:  PTI *

The Navy release said that the sailing encourages the use of environment friendly non-conventional renewable energy resources which affects the life of women. The expedition thereby aims at harnessing the energy to optimise the livelihood of the women on board. The voyage also aims to show case the ‘Make in India’ initiative by sailing on board the indigenously-built INSV Tarini. 

Among other things, the crew would also collate and update Meteorological/ Ocean/Wave data on a daily basis for subsequent analysis by research and development organisations. they would also monitor and report marine pollution on the high seas. Since the expedition aims to promote Ocean Sailing and the spirit of adventure, the crew is also expected to interact extensively with the local PIOs at the various port halts.

*‘Sea does not discriminate between genders’*
“It is a matter of great honour and we couldn’t have imagined anything better for our cast-off,” said Lt. Cdr. Joshi when asked earlier what it meant to them that first full-time woman Defence Minister was coming to flag them off.

She further said, “ it is a great opportunity and great matter of pride for us that she is coming all the way to cast us off. Off course we being an all-woman team, it is a great boost to women in the country.”

“But, as we are going as sailors, and we as sailors have seen that the sea does not discriminate between genders. It is always gender-neutral and we have realised that gender does not play a role in sailing. But to boost morale in the country and for more women to take part in adventures like sailing, I feel it is great that an all-woman team has been formed,” she said.


----------



## Hindustani78

This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. (Source: Expres photo by Smita Nair)





The crew of the ‘Sagar Parikrama’ comprises of six-member all women team on board the sailing vessel INSV Tarini. (Source: Expres photo by Smita Nair)


----------



## X_Killer

* India may agree to buy Japanese US-2i aircraft for $1.3 bn*





India may finally agree to buy the Japanese ShinMaywa US-2i amphibious aircraft in a deal worth $1.30 billion for the Navy during the visit of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe during September 13-14.

The deal, it seems, got finalised during a meeting between former Defence Minister Arun Jaitley and Japanese Minister of Defence Itsunori Onodera during September 5-6 in Tokyo, sources told BusinessLine.

According to sources, Jaitley’s meeting with Onodera had been “fruitful” in the backdrop of Japan sweetening the deal by offering 10-15 per cent discount on each of the plan that cost over $100 million.

India plans to buy 12 of this search-and-rescue (SAR) maritime surveillance aircraft which the Indian Navy plans to deploy strategically at the Andaman and Nicobar Islands with the objective of carrying out patrols in the larger Indian Ocean Region (IOR).

However, the deal has been stuck for over seven years now due to the high cost of the planes. According to the agreed plan, the Ministry of Defence will be buying 12 planes off the shelf. Subsequently, at a later stage the government will be procuring 18 more that will be built in India under the ‘Make in India’ programme.

Next phase

“Building the plane here will be next phase of the deal. As of now the focus is on procuring the 12 planes in fly-away condition.

“This is because having a platform is an absolute necessity for the Navy. And there are few suppliers for this kind of an aircraft. This will be a great asset in protecting our interest in the IOR,” said an official, involved in the deal.

The deal, talks for which began around 2010, got a major boost when the Abe government decided to lift the ban on exporting Japanese arms to the world in April 2014.

Following this, during the last annual India-Japan Annual Summit in December 2015, both Abe and Prime Minister Narendra Modi agreed to expedite the US-2i programme.

“Defence cooperation with Japan remains a priority for us. I cannot prejudge what the outcome will be on US-2i during this visit because the outcome is under works now,” said Pranay Verma, Joint Secretary (East Asia), Ministry of External Affairs.

According to the joint statement that was issued post Jaitley’s visit to Japan, progress had been made in the field of defence equipment and technology cooperation including in the framework of the Joint Working Group on Defence Equipment and Technology Cooperation as well as regarding the cooperation on US-2 amphibious aircraft.

Rahul Gangal, Partner (Aerospace and Defence), Roland Berger, said: “While cost is one of the factors, there is also a strategic need to acquire these planes. I believe the deal should be expeditiously signed.”


----------



## RISING SUN

*Rs 2500 cr Indian Navy 4 vessel project bagged by Garden Reach Shipbuilders*
Kolkata-based Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), under the ministry of defence, has emerged as the lowest bidder with Rs 2,500-crore bid for four vessels for the Indian Navy. GRSE became the L1 bidder beating infra major Larsen & Toubro. “The bids for the programme were opened on Monday for four vessels which are for the hydrographic branch of the Indian Navy. These vessels are expected to be designed in-house,” sources told Fe. The engines for the vessels are most likely to be imported, they further added. GRSE’s bid of Rs 520 crore for each vessel bettered L&T’s quote of Rs 742 crore, which was almost 43% higher.

The other shipyards who had responded to the RFP in 2015 were Hindustan Shipyard Rs 563 crore per vessel, Goa Shipyard Rs 568 crore, Cochin Shipyard Rs 573 crore and Shoft Shipyard Rs 670 crore.

GRSE will deliver the first vessel three years after the deal is signed and the rest of the vessels subsequently every one year thereafter.

Senior officers told Fe, “The plan is to completely revamp the hydrographic branch. Apart from meeting its own requirements, the navy also helps the friendly neighbouring countries in carrying out hydrographic surveys which are critical for maritime operations.”

The survey vessel is any type of ship or boat that is used for mapping. It is a type of research vessel. The basic task of survey vessels is to map the bottom, benthic zone, full water column and surface for the purpose of hydrography, general oceanography, marine habitats, salvage, dredging and marine archaeology.

The Indian Navy already has a fleet of 10 research and survey vessels in service in three different class namely: Sagardhwani Class (2 vessels), Sandhayak Class (7 vessels) and Makar Class (1 vessel).

These vessels undertake surveys of maritime limits up to EEZ/extended continental shelf and collection of oceanographic and geophysical data for defence applications.

In a secondary role, the Navy had specified that the ships should be able to perform limited defence roles in an emergency (suitable arrangements for installation of CRN 91 gun with optronic pedestal or as indicated by the Indian Navy), limited search and rescue capability, limited ocean research capability and hospital ship/casualty holding ship.

The ships are required to have single hull construction with welded steel, endurance of 6,500 nm at economical speed (14-16 knots), a maximum speed of 18 knots and cruising speed of 16 knots. The navy has also stipulated that the ships should be capable of operating one single-engine rotary wing aircraft, retractable hangar for the full stowage of the aircraft.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...t-bagged-by-garden-reach-shipbuilders/852507/

*Royal Navy Ship HMS Monmouth on five-day visit to Goa*
A Royal Navy ship, HMS Monmouth, Type 23 Class is on a five-day visit to Goa since September 11, the Indian Navy official has said. The ship will be in Goa till September 15. “The UK Naval ship is a Guided Missile Frigate commanded by Commander Ian D Feasey. The ship is currently berthed at Mormugao Port Trust,” the naval spokesman said.

The 133 m ship is manned by 212 personnel including 28 officers, 177 sailors and 7 civilians. “The ship’s last port of call was Bahrain. The Commanding Officer of the ship Feasey called on Rear Admiral Puneet Bahl, Flag Officer Commanding Goa Naval Area on September 11 and discussed various bilateral issues,” the spokesman said.

The various activities planned during the visit include friendly sports fixtures between mixed teams of Goa Naval Area and Royal Navy and mutual professional interaction and familiarisation visits. A passage exercise between INS Gomati and RNS Monmouth is also scheduled to be held on September 15 to develop interoperability and foster navy to navy relationship.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...hms-monmouth-on-five-day-visit-to-goa/851692/

*India's second indigenous nuclear submarine to be launched soon*
India's second indigenous nuclear submarine is likely to be launched in less than a month's time, towards the end of September or the beginning of October, government sources said.

Launching of a boat refers to the process of transferring the vessel to the water from a dry dock. Once launched, the boat will undergo extensive sea trials before it is inducted in the Indian Navy some time in 2019.

The launch is likely to be done by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman in keeping with the tradition that a boat is launched by a woman. The first indigenous nuclear submarine, INS Arihant, was launched in 2009 by former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's wife, Gursharan Kaur.

INS Arihant was quietly inducted in the Indian Navy in August 2016. It was the first nuclear attack submarine built by a country other than one of the five permanent members of the United Nations Security Council.

Being built under the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) project at the Ship Building Centre in Visakhapatnam, the second boat, Aridhaman, will have double the number of missile hatches than its predecessor. It will also be powered by a more powerful reactor than INS Arihant's 83 MW pressurised light-water reactor.

Aridhaman will have a seven-blade propeller powered by a pressurised water reactor and can achieve speed upto 12-15 knots on surface and 24 knots under water.

It has eight vertical launch tubes and can carry up to 24 indegenously-developed K-15 (Sagarika) missiles or eight K-4 missiles. The K-15 has a range of 750 km while the K-4 has a range of 3,500 km.

INS Arihant has four vertical launch tubes and can carry 12 K-15 missiles or four K-4 missiles.

The K-4 missile was developed as the Agni-III missile could not be deployed on INS Arihant due to space constraints. IANS

http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/n...indigenous-nuclear-submarine-be-launched-soon


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/two-warships-conclude-visit-to-ina/article19677193.ece
KANNUR, September 13, 2017 19:17 IST
Updated: September 13, 2017 19:17 IST

Two frontline warships of the Western fleet, INS Mysore and INS Gomati, anchored off the Ettikkulam bay here on their maiden visit to the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala concluded their visit on Wednesday.

The warships which anchored off the bay on September 11 were here for three days when naval cadets of the INA got an opportunity to go on board the vessels and experience practical aspects of seamanship and navigation as also organisational and functional aspects of various departments and participate in seamanship, navigation and weaponry evolution, said a press release of the INA on Wednesday.

The Commanding Officers of the warships and crew were taken on a guided tour of the academic faculties and laboratories, warship simulator, weapon training centre, sail training centre, firing range, sports facilities, equitation training centre and other facilities at the INA, the release said adding that trainee midshipmen who are in their terminal stages of training got an opportunity to interact with the crew of the ships.
https://defence.pk/pdf/#world-affairs-forum.188
INS Mysore, a guided missile destroyer, was commissioned into the Indian Navy in June 1999. The vessel is also equipped with an array of weapons and sensors which include surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles, anti-aircraft and anti-missile guns and torpedo and anti-submarine rocket launchers.

INS Gomati is the third of the indigenously built Godavari class guided missile frigate and was commissioned into the Indian Navy in April 1988.


----------



## hassamun

*Defence ministry blocks Navy’s ‘unrealistic’ five-year acquisition plan*

*The plan has been sent back for pruning, because it would double India’s defence budget. Top Navy officials meet new minister Sitharaman to brief her.

An elaborate plan drawn up by the Indian Navy to acquire new warships, aircraft, submarines and special equipment over the next five years has met with disapproval from the defence ministry. Officials have termed it ‘unrealistic’, given projected national growth and spending power.

The five-year plan, which was submitted earlier this year by Navy HQ to the defence ministry, would have ended up more than doubling the Indian defence budget for capital acquisition, which currently stands at Rs 86,529 crore.

Sources told ThePrint that the plan – which includes acquisition of new aircraft carrier-borne fighter jets – is unlikely to be cleared in the current form, as it would put a great burden on the exchequer, and would leave little money for the Army and the Air Force, which too have major acquisition projects coming up. This is why the Navy has been asked to alter the plan

India presently spends 12.2 per cent of its annual budget on the defence forces, excluding a pension bill that has increased rapidly after the implementation of the One Rank One Pension policy. In the current financial year, the pension bill has, in fact, surpassed money allocated for capital acquisitions of the armed forces.

New minister, new hope

Sources said the Navy’s top brass briefed defence minister Nirmala Sitharaman on the five-year plan in her first few days in office, with a request for clearances.

Another plan, to build a new aircraft carrier named Vishal, has also been moved again. This plan had been nixed by previous defence minister Manohar Parrikar last year, because it had been deemed too expensive. The project is estimated to cost a whopping Rs 1.35 lakh crore at the approval stage, a projection that is likely to go up with time.

India already has a joint working group with the US for this aircraft carrier, and the Navy wants to try its luck with the new minister.

Other major acquisitions

The Navy has several other major acquisitions coming up, the biggest being the plan to make six new conventionally-powered submarines under the Project 75I plan, which is expected to cost over Rs 60,000 crore.

Besides this, the Navy plans to acquire 57 new fighter jets for operation on the existing INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier, and the INS Vikrant, which is currently under construction in Kochi.

In addition, the procurement process for new landing platform docks, minesweepers, shallow water craft and frigates is ongoing.

https://theprint.in/2017/09/13/defence-ministry-blocks-navys-unrealistic-five-year-acquisition-plan/
*


----------



## #hydra#

hassamun said:


> *Defence ministry blocks Navy’s ‘unrealistic’ five-year acquisition plan*
> 
> *The plan has been sent back for pruning, because it would double India’s defence budget. Top Navy officials meet new minister Sitharaman to brief her.*
> 
> *An elaborate plan drawn up by the Indian Navy to acquire new warships, aircraft, submarines and special equipment over the next five years has met with disapproval from the defence ministry. Officials have termed it ‘unrealistic’, given projected national growth and spending power.*
> 
> *The five-year plan, which was submitted earlier this year by Navy HQ to the defence ministry, would have ended up more than doubling the Indian defence budget for capital acquisition, which currently stands at Rs 86,529 crore.*
> 
> *Sources told ThePrint that the plan – which includes acquisition of new aircraft carrier-borne fighter jets – is unlikely to be cleared in the current form, as it would put a great burden on the exchequer, and would leave little money for the Army and the Air Force, which too have major acquisition projects coming up. This is why the Navy has been asked to alter the plan*
> 
> *India presently spends 12.2 per cent of its annual budget on the defence forces, excluding a pension bill that has increased rapidly after the implementation of the One Rank One Pension policy. In the current financial year, the pension bill has, in fact, surpassed money allocated for capital acquisitions of the armed forces.*
> 
> *New minister, new hope*
> 
> *Sources said the Navy’s top brass briefed defence minister Nirmala Sitharaman on the five-year plan in her first few days in office, with a request for clearances.*
> 
> *Another plan, to build a new aircraft carrier named Vishal, has also been moved again. This plan had been nixed by previous defence minister Manohar Parrikar last year, because it had been deemed too expensive. The project is estimated to cost a whopping Rs 1.35 lakh crore at the approval stage, a projection that is likely to go up with time.*
> 
> *India already has a joint working group with the US for this aircraft carrier, and the Navy wants to try its luck with the new minister.*
> 
> *Other major acquisitions*
> 
> *The Navy has several other major acquisitions coming up, the biggest being the plan to make six new conventionally-powered submarines under the Project 75I plan, which is expected to cost over Rs 60,000 crore.*
> 
> *Besides this, the Navy plans to acquire 57 new fighter jets for operation on the existing INS Vikramaditya aircraft carrier, and the INS Vikrant, which is currently under construction in Kochi.*
> 
> *In addition, the procurement process for new landing platform docks, minesweepers, shallow water craft and frigates is ongoing.*
> 
> *https://theprint.in/2017/09/13/defence-ministry-blocks-navys-unrealistic-five-year-acquisition-plan/*


And mod is expecting our navy to check planavy in our backyard.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-September, 2017 16:36 IST
*ANC Evacuation of Tourists from Havelock *

The Andaman and Nicobar Islands have been experiencing heavy rains and resultant rough/very rough seas since 13 Sep 17. On 17 Sep, a message was received from Civil Administration that due to a defect in the hull, the return trip for tourists from Havelock by civil ferry MAKRUZZ had been cancelled. It was also intimated that a number of passengers, who had their flights scheduled for the morning of 18 Sep, were stranded and required to be brought to Port Blair. As the Civil ferries do not ply at night to Havelock, Andaman and Nicobar Command had been approached for ferrying the stranded tourists.

Two ships of the Naval Component, _INS Bangaram_ and _INS Battimalv_ (Fast Attack Craft class) were sailed for the mission despite torrential rains and very rough weather. 24 civilian tourists (10 ladies, 10 men and four children) were embarked onboard _INS Bangaram_ at Havelock and ferried to Port Blair. Additionally, 54 Officers from Defence Services Staff College, who are on a visit to the islands and stranded due to cancellation of MAKRUZZ, were also embarked on the ships. Thus a total of 78 stranded personnel were ferried back to Port Blair on the two ships. In the traditional role of support to civil authorities, the tourists were given accommodation inside the ship as the sea state was very bad and were also served with refreshments.

On arrival in Port Blair, at about 2230 hrs, the tourists were provided a Naval transport to their places of stay in Port Blair. The prompt action by the ANC and the help extended by the ships was highly appreciated by the stranded tourists.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Navy’s patrol aircraft TU 142M, which is set to become a museum, gets finishing touches near the Kursura Submarine Museum (in the background) in Visakhapatnam. It will be thrown open to the public on September 27. Photo: K.R. Deepak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Keel for two tugs laid at HSL *
The keel-laying ceremony of two 10-tonne bollard pull tugs -- Abhishek and Avtar -- out of six being built by Hindustan Shipyard Limited for Indian Navy was performed at a simple function here on Saturday.

The keel for the tugs was laid by senior workmen in the presence of Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral L.V. Sarat Babu, senior officials of the Navy, classification society and others.
http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...-for-two-tugs-laid-at-hsl/article19702368.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-September, 2017 15:11 IST
*Visit of admiral Tin Aung San, Commander in Chief, Myanmar Navy to India *

Admiral Tin Aung San, Commander-in-Chief, Myanmar Navy, is currently on a visit to India from 18 to 21 September 2017. The visit is intended to consolidate and enhance bilateral defence relations between India and Myanmar. The Admiral visited various Naval establishments at Mumbai and Kochi as part of his itinerary prior arriving New Delhi where he is scheduled to call on the Chief of Naval Staff, Chief of Army Staff and Chief of Air Staff. The Admiral will also hold discussions with various dignitaries from the Ministry of Defence at New Delhi.

Naval cooperation between India and Myanmar has been traditionally strong, encompassing a wide span which includes operational interactions through Coordinated Parols, Training, Port Calls, Passage Exercises along with Capacity Building and Capability Augmentation initiatives. During the recent visit of the Hon’ble Prime Minister to Myanmar in early September 17, three MoUs with respect to maritime cooperation were signed between both countries. The visit of the Admiral also closely follows the recent visit of the Commander in Chief, Myanmar Defence Forces in August 2017 and is reflective of the growing level of cooperation between both Navies.

The Commander-in-Chief, Myanmar Navy, Admiral Tin Aung San meeting the Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal S.B. Deo, in New Delhi on September 20, 2017.


----------



## RISING SUN

*SNC launches `Operation Madad'*
Following the request put forward by Kerala disaster management authority (KDMA), Southern Naval Command (SNC) here is on high alert to face any emergency situation arising due to heavy rains in the state. KDMA has sent a request for help and assistance to the Indian Navy following heavy rains leading to landslides and flooding of houses across the state on Sunday .SNC in response to the request launched "Operation Madad" on Sunday itself.
"The Op-Madad has been executed by the SNC with effect from Sunday particularly since Kerala is expected to encounter wet weather for the next few days. As part of the operation, a relief operation centre (ROC) has been set up at joint operations centre (JOC) at Naval Base, Kochi. Flood relief materials, including boats and diving teams, have been kept standby to meet any emergent requirement at short notice," said the Navy . Furthermore, the Navy has also readied their ships and aircraft to act on short notice in order to render any assistance to civil populace and fishermen in case an emergency situation arises. 

Early on Monday , the navy received a communication from the Coastal police at Munakkakadavu regarding a fishing boat `Sanamol' which was stuck 35 nautical miles off the Kochi shore near Thrissur. There were 10 people on board the boat which had suffered engine failure and flooding caused by ingress of water. 

In response to the communication, the Navy dispatched an advanced light helicopter (ALH) for an immediate search and rescue (SAR) operation at 6am. Following which the Navy dispatched the Indian Naval Ship `Kabra' at 7am to provide necessary assistance to the fishing boat and its crew. 

"The ship remained in the area ensuring safety of the crew onboard `Sanamol' till the boat was towed to safety by another boat. Both the boats have reached Munakkakadavu safely and the ship has returned to Kochi," informed the Navy.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/kochi/snc-launches-operation-madad/articleshow/60741991.cms


----------



## X_Killer

*Inside INA (Indian Naval Academy) Documentary*

*English:*
*



*
*Hindi*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy’s first Scorpene-class submarine is seen after being undocked from Mazagon Docks in Mumbai in 2015. | Photo Credit:  REUTERS 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/navy-takes-delivery-of-scorpene-submarine/article19729883.ece

Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Ltd. (MDL) of Mumbai on Thursday handed over the first of the Scorpene submarines, _Kalvari_, to the Navy. This is the Navy’s first new conventional submarine in two decades.

“The state-of-the-art technology utilised in the Scorpene has ensured superior stealth features such as advanced acoustic silencing techniques, low-radiated noise levels, hydro-dynamically optimised shape and the ability to launch a crippling attack on the enemy using precision guided weapons,” MDL said.

MDL is constructing six Scorpene submarines with technology transfer from Naval Group, formerly DCNS of France.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Navy offered Sea Ceptor air defense weapon system to replacing aging Israeli Barak-1*
Senior MBDA official confirmed to Indian media that, *MBDA in response to Request for Information (RFI) issued by Indian Navy earlier this year has offered its ” Sea Ceptor ” which is next-generation, ship-based, all-weather, air defense weapon system*. As per RFI issued by Indian Navy, Navy wants to purchase 10 short-range surface-to-air missile systems to replace its aging Israeli Barak-1 air defense systems. Sea Ceptor can be easily retrofitted into a wide range of platforms, ranging from 50m OPVs to frigates and destroyers and is the principal air defense capability for the Royal Navy’s Type 23 and Type 26 frigates. 99kgs Sea Ceptor Missile has Mach 3 Speed and comes with a range of 25km and provides 360° coverage in all launch sectors and Two-way data link between the missile and launcher.
https://idrw.org/indian-navy-offere...on-system-to-replacing-aging-israeli-barak-1/


----------



## Hindustani78

VISAKHAPATNAM, September 21, 2017 23:54 IST
Updated: September 21, 2017 23:54 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...t-naval-dockyard-in-vizag/article19730417.ece

Two employees suffered chemical burns in an explosion at the Refrigeration and Air Conditioning unit at Naval Dockyard under Malkapuram police station limits here on Thursday.

The injured identified as 25-year-old Baishnab Charan Chand and 26-year-old Parthasarathi Das, are undergoing treatment at a corporate hospital here, where their condition is said to be out of danger.

Sources said the incident took place around 10 a.m. when the duo was engaged in some painting work at the unit.

As per the reports, the duo had taken a can from the scrap to mix the paints by removing some semi-solid material from the can. They then had dumped the removed material in a waste bin and due to some chemical reaction with some material already present in the waste bin, an explosion took place.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Navy ships Satpura, Kadmatt in Vietnam*
In pursuance of India’s ‘Act East’ policy, Eastern Fleet ships INS Satpura and Kadmatt are on a 5-day port visit to Hai Phong, Vietnam from Saturday.

The visit of these ships commemorates the 45th anniversary of diplomatic relations between Vietnam and India, the 10th anniversary of the strategic partnership between both countries and also the ‘25 years of Dialogue Partnership’ between India and ASEAN.

During the ships’ stay at Hai Phong, the Commanding Officers will call on the Commander-in-Chief of the VPN and several other high ranking officers from the VPN and the Hai Phong People’s Committee. They will also participate in a Maritime Business Meeting. Personnel from the VPN, Vietnam Border Guard and the Hai Phong People’s Committee are scheduled to visit the Indian ships for familiarisation. The ships will play a friendly sports fixtures with VPN personnel. The ships will also take part in a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with ships of the VPN on their departure from Hai Phong.

India has been engaging Vietnam on economic, defence, cultural, scientific and technological issues. A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Defence Cooperation between both countries encompasses information sharing, exchange visits by personnel, ships and aircraft, cooperation in defence industry as also cooperation in defence science, technology and research. Not only is defence cooperation a significant pillar of this comprehensive strategic partnership, but further, relations between the Indian Navy and the Vietnamese People’s Navy are the cornerstone of the defence relationship between both countries.

Visiting *Naval technical teams have supported VPN ships by carrying out repairs in Vietnam*. Apart from this, a *MoU also exists between both countries for repair and refit of VPN ships and submarines*. The Composite Training Programme (CTP) envisages training of nearly 500 VPN personnel in operating and maintaining ships, submarines, and aircraft. The *Indian Navy is training aviation and medical personnel from the VPN in Vietnam itself*. Training for repairs and maintenance is also scheduled to commence in November 2017. *Indian Naval instructors have been deputed to the VPN Naval Academy at Nha Trang since December 2008.*

The information sharing agreement between both countries is very robust and contributes to seamless domain awareness across diverse ocean areas. In addition, a *technical agreement on sharing white shipping information was operationalised in April 2017*.

India is also assisting Vietnam in establishing a *Coastal Surveillance Radar System (CSRS) chain in Vietnam*, which will greatly enhance coastal surveillance and contribute to overall security. The *VPN has been a regular participant in India’s MILAN series of multilateral exercises since 2006 and has also been invited for the 2018 edition*.
https://telanganatoday.com/indian-navy-ships-satpura-kadmatt-vietnam


----------



## Hindustani78

*Commodore Simon Mathai is an alumnus of the premier military feeder institution Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC), Dehradun and National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla, Pune. He was commissioned into the Indian Navy on July 1, 1990.*

By: PTI | Kochi | Published:September 25, 2017 6:46 pm 

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...cer-simon-mathai-for-ins-dronacharya-4860703/

Commodore Simon Mathai assumed command of Indian Navy’s premier Gunnery and Missile Training Establishment INS Dronacharya, at Veli, Fort Kochi, on Monday. A ceremonial handing/taking over parade was held at the Fort Kochi base to mark the occasion, a Defence press release said.

The officer is an alumnus of the premier military feeder institution Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC), Dehradun and National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla, Pune. He was commissioned into the Indian Navy on July 1, 1990.

The officer is a graduate of Defence Services Staff College, Ooty in 2005, and has attended the Naval Higher Command course in 2012-13. Mathai, a native of Karuvelipadi, Kochi has held various command and staff appointments in his 27 years of service.

The officer has also commanded IN Ships Chamak, Magar, Rana and Rajput. He was previously posted at Kochi as the Naval Officer-in-Charge (Kerala) in 2013-15, during which period, the Joint Operations Centre (JOC) for co-ordination of all agencies involved in coastal security was operationalised.

His staff appointments include Joint Director in Directorate of Staff Requirements at Naval Headquarters and ‘Command Gunnery Officer’ at Eastern Naval Command. He is a recipient of the Nao Sena Medal and the Chief of the Naval Staff Commendation in 1997 and 2003 respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-September, 2017 14:21 IST
*Indian Navy commissions Water Jet Fast Attack Craft at Mumbai - 26 Sep 17 *

INS Tarasa, a Water Jet Fast Attack Craft was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command at the Naval Dockyard, Mumbai today. At an impressive commissioning ceremony, Vice Admiral Luthra expressed confidence that the new INS Tarasa will discharge her duties with élan and resolve, and bring laurels to the Western Naval Command and the Nation.

Complimenting the designers, builders, engineers, overseers, and the officers and the men whose efforts have fructified in the commissioning of the ship, he said that the ship is of proven design, has good endurance, low draught, high speed and manoeuvrability, thus making her most suited for her primary role of extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrol. He reserved special praise for the ship’s crew and the Warship Overseeing Team, Kolkata for ensuring that the ship has been commissioned with all Weapon and Sensor trials completed. The passage of the ship during her maiden voyage from Kolkata to Mumbai, in rough weather, bears testimony to the seaworthiness of the ship. 

INS Tarasa is the fourth and last of the follow-on Water Jet FAC's built by the Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE), Kolkata. The first two ships of the class i.e. IN ships Tarmugli and Tihayu were commissioned in 2016 and are based at Visakhapatnam; while the third ship INS Tillanchang was commissioned earlier this year at Karwar on 09 March 2017. These ships are an upgrade of the Car Nicobar class Fast Attack Crafts with the Indian Navy, which were also indigenously designed and built by GRSE, Kolkata.

INS Tarasa is 50 m long and powered by three waterjets which give it speeds of over 35 knots (65 kmph). The ship is armed with a 30 mm main gun indigenously built , and a number of light, medium and heavy machine guns to undertake costal defence operations. The ship is an ideal platform for missions like coastal and off-shore surveillance, EEZ Patrol, law enforcement as well as non-military missions such as Search and Rescue, Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief. The commissioning Commanding Officer of the ship is Lieutenant Commander Praveen Kumar.

This is the second ship of the Indian Navy to be named INS Tarasa. The first INS Tarasa was in service of the Navy from 1999 to 2014. She was gifted to Seychelles Coast Guard as a symbol of India's partnership with friendly maritime nation in IOR. The new INS Tarasa will be based at Mumbai under the operational control of Western Naval Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra during the commissioning of INS 'Tarasa', Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (WJFAC) in Mumbai. PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-September, 2017 17:38 IST
*Defence Acquisition Council Meeting *

The Defence Acquisition Council(DAC) meeting to consider the Capital Acquisition proposals of the Services was held on 27th September, 2017 under the Chairmanship of Defence Minister Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman. This is the first DAC meeting being chaired by Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman after having taken over the reins of the MoD. 

The Minister reviewed the status of the Capital Acquisition Schemes as on date and directed that the schemes are to be meticulously monitored and brought to maturity within stipulated timelines. Towards this end, the Minister stated that the Defence Acquisition Council meetings are to be conducted once in a fortnight to enable speeding up the process of Capability Development of the Armed Forces. 

The DAC accorded Acceptance of Necessity to the Indian Navy for procurement of upgraded Sonars for its destroyers and frigates through the BUY INDIAN (IDDM) route at a cost of Rs. 200 crore. These Sonars are designed, developed and manufactured indigenously by the DRDO and the Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory, Kochi and will provide a significant boost to the Navy’s anti submarine warfare capabilities. The DAC additionally cleared procurement of missiles for replenishing the naval inventory.


----------



## Hindustani78

By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:September 27, 2017 6:37 pm




New Delhi: Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman after taking charge at her office in New Delhi on Thursday, becoming the first full-time woman Defence Minister of the country. PTI Photo by Shahbaz Khan

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rs-first-dac-clears-sonars-missiles-for-navy/

Chairing her first Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) meeting, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Wednesday cleared two projects related to the Indian Navy. One of them includes the purchase of indigenous sonars worth Rs 200 crore for naval ships.

“It will provide a significant boost to the Navy’s anti-submarine warfare capabilities,” a statement said.

The upgraded sonars will be fitted to the Navy’s destroyers and frigates, Defence Ministry officials told news agency IANS.

These sonars are designed, developed and manufactured indigenously by the DRDO and the Naval Physical and Oceanographic Laboratory, Kochi.

The DAC also cleared procurement of missiles for replenishing the naval inventory.

Sitharaman also reviewed the status of the Capital Acquisition Schemes and directed that the schemes are to be meticulously monitored and brought to maturity within stipulated timelines.

She said that holding DAC meets fortnightly will enable speeding up the process of capability development of the armed forces.

*Photos: Indian Navy commissions INS Tarasa into service in Mumbai*
Sep 27, 2017 13:49 IST













7/8
*Navy soldiers perform a drill during the commissioning of INS Tarasa, Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (WJFAC) in Mumbai. Besides coastal and offshore surveillance, Tarasa is described as an ideal platform to render missions like EEZ Patrol, law enforcement, non-military missions like search and rescue, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief. (Shashank Parade / PTI)*




7/8
*Incidentally, this is the second ship to be christened INS Tarasa -- the first INS Tarasa which served the Indian Navy from 1999 to 2014 was gifted to the Seychelles Coast Guard. (Kunal Patil / HT Photo)*




7/8
*Navy officials aboard the newly commissioned INS Tarasa at the Naval Dockyard in Mumbai, Maharashtra, on September 26, 2017. INS Tarasa, a Water Jet Fast Attack Craft intended for extended coastal and offshore surveillance and patrolling, was commissioned into the Indian Navy here on Tuesday by Western Naval Command chief Vice Admiral Girish Luthra. (Kunal Patil / HT Photo)*




7/8
*Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, who commissioned the vessel, expressed hope that ‘she would discharge her duties with elan and resolve, and bring laurels to the WNC’. He said the vessel, built in Kolkata, is of proven design with good endurance, low draught, high speed and manoeuvrability making her ideal for her primary role of extended coastal and offshore patrolling and surveillance. (Kunal Patil / HT Photo)*




7/8
*Navy soldiers during the commissioning of INS Tarasa, Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (WJFAC) in Mumbai on Tuesday. INS Tarasa is 50 metres long, powered by three waterjets which give it speed of over 35 knots (65 kmph), and is armed with a 30mm main gun and several light, medium and heavy machine guns. It is commandeered by Lt Commander Praveen Kumar. (Shashank Parade / PTI)*




7/8
*A Navy band seen before the commissioning ceremony of INS Tarasa into the Indian Navy. Luthra also praised the vessel’s crew and the Warship Overseeing Team, Kolkata, for ensuring that the ship was commissioned after completing all weapons and sensor trials. Besides, the maiden voyage of the vessel from Kolkata to Mumbai in rough weather bore testimony to her seaworthiness, he said. (Kunal Patil / HT Photo)*




7/8
*Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Naval Command, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra inspects a guard of honour during the commissioning of INS Tarasa. It is the fourth and last of the Water Jet FACs built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers, Kolkata. (Shashank Parade / PTI)*




7/8
*The first two -- INS Tarmugli and INS Tihayu -- were commissioned in 2016 and are based in Vishakhapatnam, and the third, INS Tillanchang, was commissioned in March this year and is based in Karwar.These ships are an upgrade of the Car Nicobar Class FACs of the Indian Navy, which were also indigenously designed and built by GRSE, Kolkata. (Shashank Parade / PTI)*




7/8
*Navy soldiers perform a drill during the commissioning of INS Tarasa, Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (WJFAC) in Mumbai. Besides coastal and offshore surveillance, Tarasa is described as an ideal platform to render missions like EEZ Patrol, law enforcement, non-military missions like search and rescue, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief. (Shashank Parade / PTI)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/635423/ins-gharial-enters-chittagong-port.html

JBS Umanadh, Hyderabad, DH News Service Sep 28 2017, 21:26 IST




Shri Harsh Vardhan Shringla, High Commissioner of India, Md Zillur Rahman Chowdhury, Dy Commissioner and District Magistrate of Chittagong, Cmde Md Musa, Commanding Officer, BNS Issa Khan Base Cdr Chittagong, at the Handing Over Ceremony. DH Photo

With approximately 900 tons of Relief Material, INS Gharial arrived at Chittagong Port onmThursday. 

The relief material is part of the humanitarian assistance being provided by the Government of India to Bangladesh as an aid to Rohingya refugees. 

The relief material that the ship is carrying is customised in family packets containing rations, clothes, mosquito nets and daily necessary essentials. The present relief aid is likely to cater to 70,000 families approximately.


On completion of unloading of relief material, the ship is scheduled to undertake a bi-lateral passage exercise with Bangladesh Navy ships on departure from Chittagong on 30.

INS Gharial is the second indigenously built Landing Ship Tank (Large) commissioned on 14 Feb 1997 and is part of the Eastern Fleet under the Eastern Naval Command. Carrying four Landing Craft Assault (LCAs) and a helicopter, the ship is capable of undertaking Amphibious Operations. A versatile platform, the ship has been deployed for many Humanitarian Aid and Disaster Relief (HADR) missions in the past including for delivery of relief material/ supplies to Chittagong post ‘Cyclone Sidr’ in 2008.


----------



## #hydra#

US Navy freedom class , despite of being heavy and with more fire power had atop speed of 47 knot per hour.


----------



## RISING SUN

*2 Indian Navy ships in PH for goodwill visit*
Two of Indian Navy’s most modern warships will be making a goodwill visit to the Philippines from October 3 to 6.

Philippine Navy (PN) spokesperson Capt. Lued Lincuna said the Indian naval vessels will be docking at Pier 15, Manila South Harbor.

These ships are the INS Satpura (F-48), a Shivalik-class stealth multi-role frigate commissioned in Aug. 20, 2011, and the INS Kadmati (P-29), an anti-submarine corvette activated in Jan. 7, 2016.

INS Saptura is commanded by Capt. Rahul Shankar while INS Kadmati is skippered by Cmdr. Nithin Cariappa.

Both ships are equipped with a variety of sensors and weapon systems.

Lincuna said the Indian vessels will be escorted to their berths in Manila South Harbor after a customary meeting procedure with BRP Rajah Humabon (FF-11) off Corregidor.

“The goodwill visit aims to enhance and strengthen the mutual relationship between the two nations. It also coincides with the commemoration of the 25th year of India-ASEAN relations being celebrated this year,” he added. 
http://www.canadianinquirer.net/2017/09/30/2-indian-navy-ships-in-ph-for-goodwill-visit/


----------



## Hindustani78

Personnel of the E.U. Naval Force-Somalia aboard INS Trishul during anti-piracy joint patrol off Somalia. Photo: @EUNAVFOR 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ulf-of-aden/article19809790.ece?homepage=true

* There were 12 suspected pirates and a search was on to locate them. *
The Indian Navy on Friday thwarted a piracy attempt against an Indian bulk carrier in the Gulf of Aden.

“Stealth frigate INS Trishul thwarted a piracy attempt on Indian registered merchant vessel 'Jag Amar' at 12:30 pm on Friday,” Navy spokesperson Capt. D.K. Sharma said.

“Jag Amar” is a 85,000-tonne bulk carrier.







* INS Trishul. File photo | Photo Credit: VIVEK BENDRE *

“Boarding of Jag Amar by Navy special forces, MARCOS, is in progress,” Capt. Sharma said. One AK magazine, 27 rounds, ladders and grapnels were recovered along with the suspected skiff used by pirates. There were 12 suspected pirates and a search was on to locate them.

The Indian Navy has continuously deployed a ship against piracy since 2008.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Submarine Technology Exhibition at DRDO Bhawan






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Myanmar defence academy cadets visit INA*
A delegation of cadets from Myanmar Defence Services Academy visited the Indian Naval Academy (INA) at Ezhimala in Kannur district.

The five-member team led by Major Thike Zaw Hein and Captain Ko Ko Min during the seven-day visit was acquainted with infrastructure, academic facilities and training processes at the academy, a release from the INA said.

The visit, which concluded today, was aimed at building bridges of friendship between the two navies, exchange best practices and to consolidate and enhance bilateral defence relations between India and Myanmar, it said.

The release said the INA staff got an opportunity to learn and understand the training processes and philosophy followed at Myanmar Defence Services Academy.

The visit follows the recent tour of Admiral Tin Aung San, Commander in Chief, Myanmar Navy to India which is reflective of the growing level of cooperation between navies of both countries, the release added.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9133167_Myanmar-defence-academy-cadets-visit-INA.html

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/myanmar-delegation-visits-ina/article19821362.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2017 18:43 IST
*1 TS Ships Visit Penang, Malaysia *

 _IN_ Ships Tir, Sujata, Sudarshini, Shardul and ICGS Sarathi are visiting Penang, Malaysia from 08 to 12 Oct 17. The visit is aimed to expose the trainees to the conduct of _IN_ warship in foreign waters, port familiarisation and foster ‘bridges of friendship’ between the two countries. The ships belong to the First Training Squadron of the Indian Navy functioning under the Southern Naval Command, headquartered at Kochi and comprises six indigenously built ships, namely, Indian Naval Ships Tir, Sujata, Shardul, Indian Coast Guard Ship Sarathi and two Sail Training Ships, viz, INS Sudarshini and INS Tarangini.

The Southern Naval Command (SNC) is the Training Command of the Indian Navy which is headed by Vice Admiral AR Karve, AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command.

Executive Branch trainee officers, after completing ab-initio training at the Indian Naval Academy, including the successful completion of B Tech degree course, join the First Training Squadron for intensive Practical Sea Training of 24 weeks designed to enable them get their ‘Sea Legs’. The Sea Trainees are taught seamanship, basic navigation, ship handling, boat work, engineering aspects besides exposure to the rigours of life at sea. The curriculum also includes sail training onboard the Sail Training Ship, where the trainees are exposed to the elements and get to grips with the art of sailing and rope work. On successful completion of this phase, the trainees are appointed to various ships of the Indian Navy and Coast Guard for the Afloat Training Phase and Seamanship Board. At the First Training Squadron, the _IN _also trains officers from friendly foreign countries_._

The Indian Navy has imparted training to international trainees for more than four decades, and approximately 13,500 personnel from over 40 countries have been trained. Presently *four* officers from Malaysia are undergoing various Ab-initio to advanced courses at SNC. The Command has gained the reputation of being the finest training destination by maintaining a focussed approach to provide high quality training and by constant adaptation to evolving tactics and technologies. 

The Training Squadron is helmed by Captain DJ Revar, Senior Officer First Training Squadron, who is also Commanding Officer INS Tir. He has under him, a team of highly motivated officers and sailors to assist him in conduct of the sea training.










IN Ships Tir





Indian Amphibious Warship INS Shardu





Coast Guard Vessel ICGS Saarthi





Ministry of Defence
09-October, 2017 14:31 IST
*Annual Dilli Seminar - ‘India and South East Asia Maritime Trade, Expedition and Civilisation Linkages’ *

Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala is all set to conduct the fourth edition of the prestigious annual _Dilli_ seminar on *12th and 13th of October 2017*. The theme for this year’s seminar is ‘India and Southeast Asia – Maritime Trade, Expedition and Civilisation Linkages’. Advisor Naval History Project at Integrated Headquarters Ministry of Defence (Navy) and former Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command Vice Admiral Anup Singh, PVSM, AVSM, NM (Retd) would be the Chief Guest for the occasion. 


Prof Priyadarsi Mukherji, Head of Centre for Chinese and Southeast Asian Studies, Jawaharlal Nehru University, Prof (Dr) Srikanth Kondapalli, Chairman of the Centre for East Asian Studies, Jawaharlal Nehru University, Prof (Dr) La Na Swamy, Professor and former chair for Maritime Studies and Research, Calicut University, Prof Ajay Pratap Singh, Head of Department, History and Faculty of Social Sciences, Banaras Hindu University, Prof Binda Paranjape, Faculty of Social Science, Banaras Hindu University, Prof (Dr) Ruby Maloni, Head of History Department, University of Mumbai, large delegation of serving senior Naval and Coast Guard officers, eminent academicians, distinguished luminaries, representatives from Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) and cadets of the INA would participate in the seminar. 


INA conducts the annual _Dilli_ seminar on elements and issues of maritime history and heritage of the nation to help the young officers and cadets keep an eye on future developments in the maritime domain with a strong foundation of the past. This year’s theme is aimed to explore and elucidate the impact of historic maritime trade that existed between India and Southeast Asian countries on their society, religion, spirituality, art, architecture, language, literature, administration and other areas of civilization. The papers presented in the seminar would deliberate and analyse the impact of the historical maritime connections on the present, to extrapolate the future. 


The _Dilli_ series of seminar has always been an intellectually stimulating experience for all participants especially the young cadets and the 2017 edition promises to be equally informative, especially considering the growing significance of Southeast Asian countries in the present socio-economic, geographical and political situation. 

***********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MKC

*Nirmala Sitharaman To Commission Indigenous INS Kiltan On October 16*
ANI | 09-10-2017 08:57 pm
Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman will commission indigenously built INS Kiltan, an anti-submarine corvette, on October 16 in Vishakhapatnam.

INS Kiltan represents a leap forward in the Indian Navy's attempts at indigenisation with as much as 90 percent of its content drawn from India itself.

The keel of INS Kiltan was laid in August 2010 and it was launched in Kolkata on March 26, 2013 by Chitra Joshi, wife of Admiral D. K. Joshi, then Chief of Naval Staff.

INS Kiltan is third of the four Project 28 warships. Project 28 was approved in 2003, and construction of the lead ship, INS Kamorta was started in August 2005. Two of the four corvettes, INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt were commissioned in 2014 and 2016 respectively. The remaining one INS Kavaratti is under construction and is slated to be completed by the end of 2017.

INS Kiltan and INS Kavaratti are to be more advanced than their elder ships. INS Kiltan is capable of fighting under nuclear, biological and chemical environments. It will be a frontline warship of the Indian Navy with advanced stealth features and a low radar signature that enhances its anti-submarine warfare capability. The original INS Kiltan - an anti-submarine corvette - was decommissioned in 1987.

The Kamorta-class corvettes or Project 28 are a class of anti-submarine warfare corvettes currently in service with the Indian Navy. Built at Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE), Kolkata, they are the first anti-submarine warfare stealth corvettes to be built in India.

The platform and major internal systems of this class of corvettes are indigenously designed and built. The corvettes are named after the islands in the Lakshadweep archipelago.

The Kamorta class corvettes are intended to succeed the Kora-class corvette by precedence and Abhay-class corvette by role.

The corvette's design was originally planned to be based on the Russian corvette Project 2038.2, however, the basic design was later provided by the Indian Navy's Directorate of Naval Design, followed by the detailed design by GRSE.

The design includes many stealth ship features, including reductions in acoustic signature and vibration of the vessels.


http://www.republicworld.com/s/8955...ommission-indigenous-ins-kiltan-on-october-16


----------



## RISING SUN

*EU Naval Force and Indian Maritime Cooperation*



















*On 4th October, the Italian Flagship ITS Fasan conducted joint manoeuvres, known as a PASSEX, with the Indian Navy ship INS Trishul off the coast of Galmadug, Somalia.* This was to enhance cooperation and to broaden maritime expertise.

*The crew of INS Trishul welcomed EU NAVFOR’s Force Commander Rear Admiral Gregori and Chief of staff Captain José Maria Fuente de Cabo onboard* where they visited the bridge and signed the ship’s visitors’ book. Whilst aboard the Indian and Italian crews practiced drills for Boarding Operations, ship handling and communications exercises.

*Operation Atalanta’s Force Headquarters is based on board the EU Naval Force ITS Fasan*, which is currently deployed in the Indian Ocean as part of the European Union’s operation to deter piracy off the coast of Somalia and ensure freedom of navigation for seafarers and their vessels.
http://eunavfor.eu/eu-naval-force-and-indian-maritime-cooperation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Naval Ships Satpura and Kadmatt visit Sasebo, Japan*
In pursuance of Indias Act East Policy and demonstration of Indias commitment to peace and stability in the Indo-Pacific Region, Indian Naval Ships Satpura and Kadmatt are visiting Sasebo, Japan from 12th to 15th October 2017. The visit of these ships is part the Indian Governments initiatives to strengthen the long standing, mutually supportive and strong relationship between Japan and India. This historic relationship spans across the entire spectrum of engagement between both countries cultural, spiritual, economic and security.

The visiting Indian Naval ships will engage with the JMSDF in formal calls, as also professional, social and sporting interactions. After completion of the harbour phase, the ships will take part in Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with the Murusame Class destroyer, JS Kirisame.

Since the first Navy to Navy Staff Talks between the two nations in November 2008, naval ties have reached new heights with bilateral and multilateral exercises and enhanced cooperation in information sharing, meteorology and oceanography, disaster management and military training. The defence and security interaction between both countries has since expanded to encompass a Defence Policy Dialogue and a Maritime Affairs Dialogue.

Regular bilateral and multilateral maritime exercises have been the foundation for strong naval relations. The erstwhile Japan India Maritime Exercise (JIMEX) led to Japan participating in the MALABAR exercise (a tripartite naval exercise between India, the US and Japan) since 2014. JMSDF Ships Izumo and Sazanami participated in the recently concluded edition of ExMALABAR off Chennai. Both navies have participated in each others International Fleet Reviews (IFR) by deputing ships and high level delegations while INS Sahyadri participated in the IFR at Yokosuka in October 2015, JS Matsuyuki participated in the IFR at Visakhapatnam in February 2016.

The Indian Navy and JMSDF also have strong bilateral defence training cooperation, including at very senior levels. Further, in order to enhance interoperability and understanding, seminars and short term exchange programs are conducted regularly in both countries with participation from both navies. This exchange has expanded to sporting interaction in the form of JMSDF participation in the annual international Admirals Cup Regatta at the Indian Naval Academy for the first time in 2016. India looks forward to continued participation from the JMSDF and an invitation has been extended for the 2017 edition as well.

Both navies look forward to enhanced cooperation in the fields of military technology, white shipping, training, intelligence sharing, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief and exchange of subject matter experts in various fields. With relations between both countries at an all time high and more avenues under consideration, the future looks promising with safer sea lanes and highly modernised navies helping in fulfilling each others obligations.
http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...admatt-visit-sasebo-japan-117101200714_1.html


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2017 17:38 IST
*Dilli Seminar 2017 Edition Commences at Indian Naval Academy *

1. The 2017 edition of the annual Dilli seminar on ‘India and Southeast Asia – Maritime Trade, Expedition and Civilisation Linkages’ commenced this morning at the Indian Naval Academy (INA). Vice Admiral Anup Singh, PVSM, AVSM, NM (Retd), Advisor Naval History Project to Integrated Headquarter Ministry of Defence (Navy) and former Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command delivered the keynote address in the inaugural session. The two day seminar is being attended by a large delegation of serving senior Naval and Coast Guard officers, eminent academicians, distinguished luminaries, representatives from Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) and cadets of INA.

2. The seminar proceedings commenced with an introductory movie on the theme of the seminar followed by an opening address by Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, AVSM, YSM, NM, Commandant, INA. Vice Admiral Anup Singh (Retd) in his inaugural session deliberated that the peninsular geography of our country facilitated links of commerce, culture, and comity with our extended neighbourhood. Prof (Dr) Ruby Maloni, Head of History Department, University of Mumbai, deliberated on how Gujarati mercantile and maritime activity played a significant role in the formation of intricate patterns of trade practices, traditions and routes operating in the Indian Ocean in her paper ‘Maritime Commercial Connections between Gujrat and Southeast Asia in the early modern period’.

3. The cadets and distinguished audience present during the seminar were visibly influenced by the papers that were presented during the first day. The five papers that were presented on the inaugural day largely elucidated and provided a detailed insight on the impact of historic maritime trade that existed between India and Southeast Asian countries on their society, religion, spirituality, art, architecture, language, literature, administration and other areas of civilization.

4. On the concluding day of the two day seminar tomorrow, Friday, 13 October 2017, Prof Ajay Pratap Singh, Head of Department, History and Faculty of Social Sciences, Banaras Hindu University, would deliberate on the ‘Economic background to India’s early maritime trade, Mr Kailash Negi, Deputy Inspector General, Indian Coast Guard will deliver a paper on the topic ‘Look East to Act East policy of India – Vision and Prospectus’ and a syndicate of cadets of INA would present a paper on ‘The Chola Naval Fleet – Shipbuilding, Navigation and Maritime Campaigns’

5. The Dilli seminar 2017 edition, continues to serve its purpose of apprising the Indian Naval Academy cadets about the rich maritime history and heritage of the nation and promises to remain prominent in the calendar of maritime history studies / seminars of the country.

***********

Ministry of Defence
12-October, 2017 14:40 IST
*Indian Naval Ships Satpura and Kadmatt visit Sasebo, Japan *

In pursuance of India’s Act East Policy and demonstration of India’s commitment to peace and stability in the Indo-Pacific Region, Indian Naval Ships Satpura and Kadmatt are visiting Sasebo, Japan from 12th to 15th October 2017. The visit of these ships is part the Indian Government’s initiatives to strengthen the long standing, mutually supportive and strong relationship between Japan and India. This historic relationship spans across the entire spectrum of engagement between both countries – cultural, spiritual, economic and security.

The visiting Indian Naval ships will engage with the JMSDF in formal calls, as also professional, social and sporting interactions. After completion of the harbour phase, the ships will take part in Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with the Murusame Class destroyer, JS Kirisame.

Since the first ‘Navy to Navy Staff Talks’ between the two nations in November 2008, naval ties have reached new heights with bilateral and multilateral exercises and enhanced cooperation in information sharing, meteorology and oceanography, disaster management and military training. The defence and security interaction between both countries has since expanded to encompass a Defence Policy Dialogue and a Maritime Affairs Dialogue.

Regular bilateral and multilateral maritime exercises have been the foundation for strong naval relations. The erstwhile Japan – India Maritime Exercise (JIMEX) led to Japan participating in the ‘MALABAR’ exercise (a tripartite naval exercise between India, the US and Japan) since 2014. JMSDF Ships Izumo and Sazanami participated in the recently concluded edition of ExMALABAR off Chennai. Both navies have participated in each other’s International Fleet Reviews (IFR) by deputing ships and high level delegations – while INS Sahyadri participated in the IFR at Yokosuka in October 2015, JS Matsuyuki participated in the IFR at Visakhapatnam in February 2016.

The Indian Navy and JMSDF also have strong bilateral defence training cooperation, including at very senior levels. Further, in order to enhance interoperability and understanding, seminars and short term exchange programs are conducted regularly in both countries with participation from both navies. This exchange has expanded to sporting interaction in the form of JMSDF participation in the annual international Admiral’s Cup Regatta at the Indian Naval Academy for the first time in 2016. India looks forward to continued participation from the JMSDF and an invitation has been extended for the 2017 edition as well.

Both navies look forward to enhanced cooperation in the fields of military technology, white shipping, training, intelligence sharing, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief and exchange of subject matter experts in various fields. With relations between both countries at an all time high and more avenues under consideration, the future looks promising with safer sea lanes and highly modernised navies helping in fulfilling each other’s obligations. 

Indian Ships Visit Singapore. INS Satpura and INS Kamorta






Indian Navy commissions INS Satpura, its 2nd stealth warship




*Indian Navy's world-class warship INS Satpura (F48*





'Indigenously' produced warship INS Kadmatt


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-October, 2017 17:35 IST
*Fourth Edition of Dilli Seminar Concludes at the Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala *

1. The fourth edition of the _Dill’_ Seminar on “India and Southeast Asia – Maritime Trade, Expedition and Civilisation Linkages” concluded today, Friday, 13 October 2017 at the Indian Naval Academy (INA). Ten papers were presented during the seminar, covering various topics like 'India and Southeast Asia: Echoes of Memories’, ‘Indian Shipping and maritime trade in 16thand 17th century Southeast Asia’ and ‘Tectonic shifts in Geopolitics of Asia-Pacific’ and ‘The economic background to India’s early maritime trade’ on the first day.

2. Today’s sessions largely dwelt with the Socio-Cultural Exchanges between India and Southeast Asian countries, Look and Act East policy of India in the developing Geo-political context and Maritime military campaigns to and from Southeast Asia. The seminar proceedings had kick started with a mesmerizing and insightful keynote address by Vice Admiral Anup Singh, PVSM, AVSM, NM (Retd), Advisor Naval History Project to Integrated Headquarter Ministry of Defence (Navy) and former Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command.


3. The two day seminar was attended by large delegation of serving senior Naval and Coast Guard officers, eminent academicians from the field of Maritime History like Prof (Dr) Srikanth Kondapalli, Prof (Dr) La Na Swamy, Prof Priyadarsi Mukherji, Prof Ajay Pratap Singh, Prof Binda Paranjape and Prof (Dr) Ruby Maloni, representatives from Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) and cadets of the INA.

4. Rear Admiral MD Suresh, NM, Deputy Commandant and Chief instructor, INA delivered the closing address and thanked all paper presenters, chairpersons, and eminent academicians and luminaries present, for the intellectually enriching experience provided to the audience and especially to INA cadets through high quality deliberations on the subject. He also advised cadets present to consider the inputs as nuggets which need to be built upon with future research and study on these important region.

5. The Indian Naval Academy christened the Annual Seminar as the ‘_Dilli’_ series after Mount_Dilli_ located at Ezhimala, which has been a witness to the developments of the maritime history of the region. The lighthouse insignia reflects the need to ‘look back to see forward’. The initiative taken by the INA, as the center for “Shaping Future Naval Leadership”, has been an enriching experience and the ‘_Dilli’_ series promises to become an important event in the calendar of maritime history studies of the country.

DKS/ RGA


----------



## Hindustani78

Blue power: The nuclear-powered INS Arihant is seen off Visakhapatnam in this file photo. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/a-bigger-nuclear-submarine-is-coming/article19862549.ece

NEW DELHI, October 14, 2017 20:55 IST
Updated: October 15, 2017 07:14 IST

* After INS Aridhaman, focus will be on more potent version. *

India’s second strategic nuclear submarine Aridhaman is just a few weeks from sea launch. But raising ambitions for the Navy’s capability, there are plans to build a bigger and more potent version of the indigenous nuclear submarine in the immediate future, say sources.

That leap for India’s ballistic nuclear submarine capabilities would come with the fourth submarine planned in the same class, named S4-Star. It would have a stronger weapons configuration integrated into an extra compartment that would be added to Arihant’s original design.

On the Aridhaman, sources said the “final checks are under way. All the three modules have been integrated. It is likely to be launched in late November,” an official source told _The Hindu_. Another source said a November launch may be difficult, but “in December, it will definitely be in the sea.”

Fuel loading in the nuclear reactor for Aridhaman was completed in January, but it would go critical only much later after initial sea trials. Once launched, the submarine will be put to extensive harbour and sea trials, before being formally commissioned in the next couple of years.

The indigenously built second nuclear submarine will add to India’s growing nuclear capabilities, in the face of the new strategic realities of the region, including the assertive Chinese naval presence in the Indian Ocean. 

Last October, India commissioned its first Ballistic Nuclear Submarine, INS Arihant. The vessel, weighing 6,000 tonnes, is powered by an 83 MW pressurised light water nuclear reactor.

Aridhaman, of the Arihant class, will carry several new pieces of equipment including new-generation sensors and periscope, compared to the first ship.

Construction of the third submarine of the same class is under way in four different parts, and could be completed approximately in a year. This would also be of the same size as Arihant and Aridhaman, but possess more advanced weapons and sensors. The third submarine is planned for launch in late 2018. 

As soon as Aridhaman is launched, the final integration of the third submarine will begin in Visakhapatnam, it is learnt.

*Indigenous capability*

The project to build a strategic nuclear submarine to carry nuclear missiles began as the Advanced Technology Vessel project in the 1980s, and the vessel project was launched in 2009 by Dr. Manmohan Singh. 

Arihant, which can carry nuclear tipped ballistic missiles, is of the ship submersible ballistic nuclear class.


----------



## GuardianRED




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-October, 2017 14:41 IST
*Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman Commissions INS kiltan ASW stealth corvette *

INS Kiltan (P30), third Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) stealth corvettes built under Project 28 (Kamorta Class) was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at an impressive ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam today, 16 October 2017.  Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command, Rear Admiral VK Saxena (Retd), CMD, Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited, Kolkata (GRSE), Kolkata, Commodore MB Kunte (Retd) first Commanding Officer of erstwhile Kiltan and a host of other dignitaries were also present during the commissioning ceremony. The event marked the formal commissioning into the Navy of the third of the four ASW Corvettes, indigenously designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design and constructed by Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited, Kolkata. 

On arrival at the Naval Jetty, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman was received by Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri was presented with a Guard of Honour and was introduced to the dignitaries’ present prior commencement of commissioning ceremony.

Welcoming the gathering, Admiral Sunil Lanba stated that this commissioning marks yet another milestone in our journey of indigenous warship building. The Indian Navy is deeply committed to the principle of indigenisation and the Government’s thrust on ‘Make in India’. Commissioning of four ships in the last year, all built in Indian shipyards, is a testimony of our resolve. Our commitment to indigenisation also assumes special significance as we have steadily broadened our indigenisation efforts beyond ship building. We have achieved considerable success with indigenous sonars such as Abhay and HUMSA-NG as well as weapons such as Varunastra and BrahMos. These achievements are a result of the Indian Navy’s proactive and integrated approach to achieve self-reliance said the Admiral. 

.This was followed by reading out the Commissioning Warrant of the Ship by the Commanding Officer, Commander Naushad Ali Khan. Subsequently, hoisting of the Naval Ensign onboard for the first time and ‘Breaking of the Commissioning Pennant’ with the National Anthem being played marked the completion of the Commissioning Ceremony.

During her address post commissioning of INS Kiltan, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the Indian Navy, M/s. GRSE, other Indian PSUs and a host of small and medium scale industries, which have contributed towards building this fine ship. She emphasised that the Navy’s relentless pursuit of self-reliance through indigenisation is highly appreciable and this has helped the Indian Navy to seamlessly transform from a Buyer’s to a Builder’s Navy. She highlighted that the addition of INS Kiltan to the naval fleet is a reaffirmation of this transformation. She further exhorted that we need to benchmark our shipbuilding practices to international best practices and produce quality ships in a shorter time frame and at competitive costs. She further stated that the Government fully appreciates the nation’s defence requirements and requisite finances for the Armed Forces and Defence industry would be made available for the modernisation and development plans of the Navy. The Raksha Mantri later unveiled the Commissioning Plaque and dedicated the ship to the nation. 

Regarded as a very prestigious acquisition, INS Kiltan is one of the most potent warships to have been constructed in India. The ship’s keel of was laid on 10 August 2010 and launched on 26 March 2013. Her maiden sea trials commenced on 06 May 2017 and finally was handed over to the Indian Navy by GRSE on 14 October 2017. The sleek and magnificent ship is propelled by ‘Combination of Diesel and Diesel (CODAD)’ propulsion system of four diesel engines to achieve speeds in excess of 25 knots and has an endurance of around 3,500 Nautical Miles. 

The ship has enhanced stealth features resulting in a reduced Radar Cross Section (RCS) achieved by X-form of hull and superstructure along with optimally sloped surfaces. The very low under water acoustic signature makes it a ‘silent killer on the prowl’. This has been achieved by using advanced techniques for propeller design and mountings of main machinery. The ship’s advanced stealth features make her less susceptible to detection by the enemy and help in effective employment of soft kill measure like the Chaff.

More than 80 % of the ship is indigenous with state of the art equipment & systems to fight in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare conditions. Also, P-28 weapons and sensors suite is predominantly indigenous and showcases the nation’s growing capability in this niche area. INS Kiltan is the first major warship with superstructure entirely of composite material. 

Weapons and Sensors have been installed/ interfaced on this composite superstructure for the first time on a major warship. Composite superstructure fitted on INS Kiltan ushers the usage of advanced engineering materials on Indian Naval warships with significant improvement in weight and stability parameters.

Apart from her integral ASW capable helicopter, the formidable array of weapons include heavy weight torpedoes, ASW rockets, 76 mm caliber Medium Range gun and two multi-barrel 30 mm guns as Close-in-Weapon System (CIWS) with dedicated fire control systems. She is also fitted with indigenous missile decoy rockets (Chaff) and advanced ESM (Electronic Support Measure) system to detect and map enemy transmissions and direction finder equipment. The ship boasts of a highly advanced Combat Management System and a sophisticated Integrated Platform Management System. 

The ship gets her name from old INS Kiltan (P79), a Petya class ASW ship that served the nation for 18 years before being decommissioned in June 1987. Named after the coral island belonging to the Lakshadweep group of islands in India, the ship has a total complement of 15 officers and 180 sailors. The sleek and magnificent ship spans 109 meters in length, 14 meters in breadth with a displacement of 3,300 tonnes and can rightfully be regarded as one of the most potent Anti Submarine Warships to have been constructed in India. 

With the changing power dynamics in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Kiltan will augment the Indian Navy’s mobility, reach and flexibility whilst proudly flying the Indian Flag. The ship is manned by a team comprising 13 officers and 178 sailors with Commander Naushad Ali Khan at the helm as her first Commanding Officer. The commissioning of Kiltan will add a new dimension to the ASW capability of the Indian Navy and the Eastern Fleet in particular. The multifarious missions that can be undertaken by the ship truly reflect the enhanced multi-dimensional capability of the Indian Navy.

DKS/ CGR 
(Release ID :171743)

Ministry of Steel
16-October, 2017 17:42 IST
*SAIL supplieds special grade steel for INS Kiltan *

Partnering nation’s ‘Make in India’ drive, Steel Authority of India Ltd. (SAIL) has supplied defence grade DMR 249A steel plates for the indigenously built Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) stealth corvette INS – Kiltan which was commissioned today into Indian Navy. It is the third of the four indigenously built AWS stealth corvettes under project 28 (Kamorta class) to join Indian Navy after sister ships INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt. SAIL’s integrated functioning across all its Plants has again successfully supplied the required quantity of steel for this significant project. Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh has congratulated SAIL for this feat. 

DMR 249A is a low carbon micro-alloyed grade of steel with stringent toughness requirement at sub-zero temperature. SAIL developed this warship grade steel Plates for Indian Navy in collaboration with Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory, Hyderabad. SAIL has been supplying steel for Defence sector for a long time and its steel has been used in various other prestigious ship building projects. So far SAIL has supplied more than 50000 Metric Tonnes of DMR 249A defence grade steel for Naval Ships against various requirements. 

******

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman unveiling the Ship’s Plaque, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman walking around the ship, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman walking around the ship, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## nang2

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 16-October, 2017 14:41 IST
> *Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman Commissions INS kiltan ASW stealth corvette *
> 
> INS Kiltan (P30), third Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) stealth corvettes built under Project 28 (Kamorta Class) was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at an impressive ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam today, 16 October 2017.  Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command, Rear Admiral VK Saxena (Retd), CMD, Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited, Kolkata (GRSE), Kolkata, Commodore MB Kunte (Retd) first Commanding Officer of erstwhile Kiltan and a host of other dignitaries were also present during the commissioning ceremony. The event marked the formal commissioning into the Navy of the third of the four ASW Corvettes, indigenously designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design and constructed by Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited, Kolkata.
> 
> On arrival at the Naval Jetty, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman was received by Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri was presented with a Guard of Honour and was introduced to the dignitaries’ present prior commencement of commissioning ceremony.
> 
> Welcoming the gathering, Admiral Sunil Lanba stated that this commissioning marks yet another milestone in our journey of indigenous warship building. The Indian Navy is deeply committed to the principle of indigenisation and the Government’s thrust on ‘Make in India’. Commissioning of four ships in the last year, all built in Indian shipyards, is a testimony of our resolve. Our commitment to indigenisation also assumes special significance as we have steadily broadened our indigenisation efforts beyond ship building. We have achieved considerable success with indigenous sonars such as Abhay and HUMSA-NG as well as weapons such as Varunastra and BrahMos. These achievements are a result of the Indian Navy’s proactive and integrated approach to achieve self-reliance said the Admiral.
> 
> .This was followed by reading out the Commissioning Warrant of the Ship by the Commanding Officer, Commander Naushad Ali Khan. Subsequently, hoisting of the Naval Ensign onboard for the first time and ‘Breaking of the Commissioning Pennant’ with the National Anthem being played marked the completion of the Commissioning Ceremony.
> 
> During her address post commissioning of INS Kiltan, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the Indian Navy, M/s. GRSE, other Indian PSUs and a host of small and medium scale industries, which have contributed towards building this fine ship. She emphasised that the Navy’s relentless pursuit of self-reliance through indigenisation is highly appreciable and this has helped the Indian Navy to seamlessly transform from a Buyer’s to a Builder’s Navy. She highlighted that the addition of INS Kiltan to the naval fleet is a reaffirmation of this transformation. She further exhorted that we need to benchmark our shipbuilding practices to international best practices and produce quality ships in a shorter time frame and at competitive costs. She further stated that the Government fully appreciates the nation’s defence requirements and requisite finances for the Armed Forces and Defence industry would be made available for the modernisation and development plans of the Navy. The Raksha Mantri later unveiled the Commissioning Plaque and dedicated the ship to the nation.
> 
> Regarded as a very prestigious acquisition, INS Kiltan is one of the most potent warships to have been constructed in India. The ship’s keel of was laid on 10 August 2010 and launched on 26 March 2013. Her maiden sea trials commenced on 06 May 2017 and finally was handed over to the Indian Navy by GRSE on 14 October 2017. The sleek and magnificent ship is propelled by ‘Combination of Diesel and Diesel (CODAD)’ propulsion system of four diesel engines to achieve speeds in excess of 25 knots and has an endurance of around 3,500 Nautical Miles.
> 
> The ship has enhanced stealth features resulting in a reduced Radar Cross Section (RCS) achieved by X-form of hull and superstructure along with optimally sloped surfaces. The very low under water acoustic signature makes it a ‘silent killer on the prowl’. This has been achieved by using advanced techniques for propeller design and mountings of main machinery. The ship’s advanced stealth features make her less susceptible to detection by the enemy and help in effective employment of soft kill measure like the Chaff.
> 
> More than 80 % of the ship is indigenous with state of the art equipment & systems to fight in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare conditions. Also, P-28 weapons and sensors suite is predominantly indigenous and showcases the nation’s growing capability in this niche area. INS Kiltan is the first major warship with superstructure entirely of composite material.
> 
> Weapons and Sensors have been installed/ interfaced on this composite superstructure for the first time on a major warship. Composite superstructure fitted on INS Kiltan ushers the usage of advanced engineering materials on Indian Naval warships with significant improvement in weight and stability parameters.
> 
> Apart from her integral ASW capable helicopter, the formidable array of weapons include heavy weight torpedoes, ASW rockets, 76 mm caliber Medium Range gun and two multi-barrel 30 mm guns as Close-in-Weapon System (CIWS) with dedicated fire control systems. She is also fitted with indigenous missile decoy rockets (Chaff) and advanced ESM (Electronic Support Measure) system to detect and map enemy transmissions and direction finder equipment. The ship boasts of a highly advanced Combat Management System and a sophisticated Integrated Platform Management System.
> 
> The ship gets her name from old INS Kiltan (P79), a Petya class ASW ship that served the nation for 18 years before being decommissioned in June 1987. Named after the coral island belonging to the Lakshadweep group of islands in India, the ship has a total complement of 15 officers and 180 sailors. The sleek and magnificent ship spans 109 meters in length, 14 meters in breadth with a displacement of 3,300 tonnes and can rightfully be regarded as one of the most potent Anti Submarine Warships to have been constructed in India.
> 
> With the changing power dynamics in the Indian Ocean Region, INS Kiltan will augment the Indian Navy’s mobility, reach and flexibility whilst proudly flying the Indian Flag. The ship is manned by a team comprising 13 officers and 178 sailors with Commander Naushad Ali Khan at the helm as her first Commanding Officer. The commissioning of Kiltan will add a new dimension to the ASW capability of the Indian Navy and the Eastern Fleet in particular. The multifarious missions that can be undertaken by the ship truly reflect the enhanced multi-dimensional capability of the Indian Navy.
> 
> DKS/ CGR
> (Release ID :171743)
> 
> Ministry of Steel
> 16-October, 2017 17:42 IST
> *SAIL supplieds special grade steel for INS Kiltan *
> 
> Partnering nation’s ‘Make in India’ drive, Steel Authority of India Ltd. (SAIL) has supplied defence grade DMR 249A steel plates for the indigenously built Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) stealth corvette INS – Kiltan which was commissioned today into Indian Navy. It is the third of the four indigenously built AWS stealth corvettes under project 28 (Kamorta class) to join Indian Navy after sister ships INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt. SAIL’s integrated functioning across all its Plants has again successfully supplied the required quantity of steel for this significant project. Steel Minister Chaudhary Birender Singh has congratulated SAIL for this feat.
> 
> DMR 249A is a low carbon micro-alloyed grade of steel with stringent toughness requirement at sub-zero temperature. SAIL developed this warship grade steel Plates for Indian Navy in collaboration with Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory, Hyderabad. SAIL has been supplying steel for Defence sector for a long time and its steel has been used in various other prestigious ship building projects. So far SAIL has supplied more than 50000 Metric Tonnes of DMR 249A defence grade steel for Naval Ships against various requirements.
> 
> ******
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman unveiling the Ship’s Plaque, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and other dignitaries are also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman walking around the ship, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman walking around the ship, at the commissioning ceremony of INS Kiltan into the Indian Navy, at Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam on October 16, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


That is one BIG corvette. About the same size as F22p frigate.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-ins-kiltan/article19870295.ece?homepage=true





Indigenously-built anti-submarine warfare stealth corvettes INS Kiltan under Project 28 (Kamorta-class) was commissioned into the Indian Navy by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman, in Visakhapatnam on Monday. | Photo Credit:  Special Arrangement 

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Monday commissioned the indigenously-built anti-submarine warfare (ASW) stealth corvette _INS Kiltan_ at the Eastern Naval Command in Visakhapatnam.

_INS Kiltan_ is the latest indigenous warship after the Shivalik class, Kolkata class and sister ships _INS Kamorta_ and _INS Kadmatt_ to have joined the Indian Navy’s arsenal wherein a plethora of weapons and sensors have been integrated to provide a Common Operational Picture (COP), an official release said.

It is India’s first major warship to have a superstructure made of carbon-fibre composite material, resulting in improved stealth features, lower top weight and reduced maintenance costs, it said.

“_INS Kiltan_ strengthens our defence system and will be a shining armour in our ‘Make in India’ programme as it is totally built here,” Ms. Sitharaman said on the occasion.

The stealth corvette has been designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house body, the Directorate of Naval Design, under Project 28 (Kamorta-class).

_INS Kiltan_ is also the first major warship to have undertaken sea trials of all major weapons and sensors as a pilot project and is ready to be operationally deployed on the day of joining the Indian Navy.

It will, in the future, also be equipped with a short-range surface-to-air missile (SAM) system and carry an integral ASW helicopter.

According to a Navy statement released previously, this is the third of the four Kamorta-class corvettes being built under Project 28.

The ship hosts predominantly indigenous cutting-edge weapons and a sensors suite, which includes heavyweight torpedoes, ASW rockets, 76-mm-calibre Medium-Range guns, and two multi-barrel 30-mm guns as a close-in-weapon system (CIWS) with dedicated fire control systems, missile decoy rockets (chaff), an advanced Electronic Support Measure system, a most advanced bow-mounted sonar, and an air surveillance radar called Revathi, it said.

The ship derives its name from one of the islands in the Aminidivi group of the strategically located Lakshadweep and Minicoy group of islands.

***********
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...earch-for-missing-indians/article19869827.ece

* Cargo Ship MV Emerald Star sank in the Pacific off Japan on October 13 *
The Indian Navy has dispatched a P-8I long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft to Manila to undertake a Search and Rescue (SAR) for missing sailors of a merchant vessel that sank off the coast of *Philippines.*

“One P-8I took off at 23:45hrs on October 15 for Manila to search for missing sailors of MV Emerald Star which sank North East of Philippines. The aircraft will land by 09:00 local time (0100 UTC) and will start Search and Rescue straightaway,” a Navy officer said on Monday.

The aircraft is carrying two SAR kits that contain a 10-men inflatable dinghy, emergency food and water supply onboard which can be dropped near the survivors.

India has been positioning itself as the primary responder to Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) missions in the region.

**********





INS Kiltan was commissioned into the Navy by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman at the Naval Dockyard, Visakhapatnam, on Monday. Special arrangement 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/all-you-need-to-know-about-ins-kiltan/article19870323.ece

* INS Kiltan is designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation. *
INS Kiltan is an indigenously-built anti-submarine warfare stealth corvette that will be commissioned into the Indian Navy on Monday.

This is the third of the four Kamorta-class corvettes being built under Project 28. The Kamorta-class corvettes are a class of anti-submarine warfare corvettes currently in service with the Indian Navy.

With a displacement of 3,500 tonnes, the ship spans 109 metres in length and 14 metres at the beam and is propelled by four diesel engines to achieve a speed of over 25 knots.

It is designed by the Indian Navy’s in-house organisation, Directorate of Naval Design, and built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) in Kolkata.

INS Kiltan is the latest indigenous warship after Shivalik Class, Kolkata Class and sister ships INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt.

It is the first major warship to have undertaken sea trials of all major weapons and sensors as a pilot project.

The ship derives its name from one of the islands in Aminidivi group of the Lakshadweep and Minicoy group of islands.

_(With inputs from PTI)_


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-October, 2017 14:57 IST
*Bangladesh Navy Ship Somudra Avijan on a goodwill visit to Vishakhapatnam *

Bangladesh Naval Ship Somudra Avijan arrived Vishakhapatnam on a four-day goodwill visit to the Eastern Naval Command on 16 October 17. Prior to the arrival, the ship carried out Passage Exercise which included naval manoeuvres in the Bay of Bengal prior to entering into the port. The Bangladesh Navy ship was accorded a warm reception by officials from the ENC and Eastern Fleet with the Indian Naval Band in attendance on arrival.

BNS Somudra Avijan, commanded by Commander M Moniruzzaman (TAS), Psc, BN is a part of Cadet Training Squadron with 60 cadets embarked onboard sea training. During the stay in Vizag, a variety of activities including professional, cross deck visit, sports fixture and social interactions have been scheduled for the crew. The commanding officer will also call-on Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, PVSM AVSM ADC, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief ENC.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
19-October, 2017 18:21 IST
*PM conveys Diwali greetings to the crew of INSV Tarini*



The Prime Minister made a video call today to the crew of Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini, currently on a mission to circumnavigate the globe.

The Prime Minister wished the crew of INSV Tarini a ‘Happy Diwali’, on behalf of the nation. He also wished them success in their mission.

The Prime Minister had earlier met the crew of INSV Tarini on 16 August 2017 before they embarked on the 22,100 nautical mile circumnavigation journey. INSV Tarini is currently approaching their first stop in Fremantle, Australia and is expected to reach there on 22 October 2017 after covering 4770 nautical miles.

The Prime Minister also conveyed birthday greetings in advance to two of the crew – Lt. Cdr. Vartika Joshi, and Lt. Payal Gupta - whose birthdays are coming up shortly.



****
The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi wishing the crew of INSV Tarini HappyDiwali on behalf of the nation and also success in their mission via video call, in New Delhi on October 19, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-October, 2017 12:00 IST
*1TS Ship Visit JAKARTA, INDONESIA *

_IN_ Ships Tir, Sujata, Shardul, and ICGS Sarathi are visiting Jakarta, Indonesia from 18 to 22 Oct 17. The visit is aimed to expose the trainees to the conduct of _IN_ warship in foreign waters, port familiarisation and foster bridges of friendship between the two countries. The ships belong to the First Training Squadron of the Indian Navy functioning under the Southern Naval Command, headquartered at Kochi and comprises six indigenously built ships, namely, Indian Naval Ships Tir, Sujata, Shardul, Indian Coast Guard Ship Sarathi and two Sail Training Ships, viz. INS Sudarshini and INS Tarangini.


The visit of the ships coincides with the visit of Vice Admiral AR Karve, AVSM, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief (FOC-in-C), Southern Naval Command, which is the Training Command of the Indian Navy. On 18 Oct, The Admiral called on Vice Admiral ADE Taufiq R, Vice Chief of Staff, Indonesian Navy and discussed matters of mutual interest to both the countries. The Commanding officers of the Indian ships called on the Naval area commander, Jakarta.


Executive Branch trainee officers, after completing ab-initio training at the Indian Naval Academy, where they earn a B Tech degree, join the First Training Squadron for intensive Practical Sea Training of 24 weeks designed to enable them get their ‘Sea Legs’. The Sea Trainees are taught seamanship, basic navigation, ship handling, boat work, engineering aspects besides exposure to the rigours of life at sea. The curriculum also includes sail training onboard the Sail Training Ship, where the trainees are exposed to the elements and get to grip with the art of sailing and rope work. On successful completion of this phase, the trainees are appointed to various ships of the Indian Navy and Coast Guard for the Afloat Training Phase and Seamanship Board. At the First Training Squadron, the _IN _also trains officers from friendly foreign countries_._




The Indian Navy has imparted training to international trainees for more than four decades, wherein approximately 13500 personnel from over 40 countries have been trained. Presently *seven *officers from Indonesia are undergoing various Ab-initio to advanced courses at SNC. The Command has gained the reputation of being the finest training destination by maintaining focussed approach to provide high quality training and by constant adaptation to evolving tactics and technologies.


The Training Squadron is helmed by Captain DJ Revar, Senior Officer First Training Squadron, who is also Commanding Officer INS Tir. He has under him, a team of highly motivated officers and sailors to assist him in conduct of the sea training.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-October, 2017 11:05 IST
*Bi-Annual Naval Commanders’ Conference to be held at New Delhi from - 24-27 oct 17 *



A four day Naval Commanders’ Conference is scheduled at New Delhi from 24-27 Oct 17. The Conference serves as a platform for institutionalised interaction between the Naval Commanders and senior government officials, as also, with the Chiefs of Indian Army and Indian Air Force. 

The Hon’ble RM will address and interact with the Commanders’ during the bi-annual conference. The Chief of the Naval Staff, with the Commanders’-in-Chief, will review major Operational, Materiel, Human Resource, Training and Administrative activities undertaken in the last six months and deliberate the way-ahead on important activities and initiatives. An interaction is also planned with Shri Amitabh Kant, CEO, Niti Aayog to provide the Commanders’ a perspective on broader national interests. 


The Navy’s combat readiness would be reviewed with focus on operational effectiveness of combat platforms, logistics and development of shore support infrastructure for sustaining distant operations. Efforts towards ‘indigenisation and standardisation’ so as to make the Navy self-reliant and modernise its warfare capability by means of unmanned systems would also be examined. Aspects complementary to combat effectiveness, such as Training, Human Resource Management, Fleet Maintenance and pan-Navy measures for enhancing safety will be reviewed. With reference to safety, _IN_ Safety Organisation including rescue support during submarine accidents in the IOR will be discussed. The Commanders’ will also review the security of establishments in the backdrop of terrorist threats and the prevailing security scenario. 


The Commanders will also discuss plans for ‘enhancing and sustaining _IN’s_ operational footprint in the IOR’ in keeping with the Hon’ble Prime Minister’s vision of ‘_Security and Growth for All in the Region’_ (SAGAR). In this regard, initiatives to further maritime cooperation with other navies in the IOR as also the _IN_’s ability to proactively respond to maritime security challenges, including natural calamities, in the IOR will be reviewed. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-October, 2017 17:30 IST
*Navika Sagar Parikrama - Tarini Enters Fremantle *

INSV Tarini entered Fremantle (Australia) port today during it’s maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. The vessel is skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta. 

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri had flagged-off INSV Tarini from Goa on 10 Sep 17. The vessel has covered 4800 Nautical miles from Goa, crossing the Equator on 25 Sep 17 and the Tropic of Capricorn on 06 Oct 17.

The indigenously-built INSV Tarini is a 56-foot sailing vessel, which was inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year, and showcases the ‘Make in India’ initiative on the International forum.

The expedition titled ‘Navika Sagar Parikrama’, is in consonance with the National policy to empower women to attain their full potential. It also aims to showcase ‘Nari Shakti’ on the world platform and help revolutionise societal attitudes and mindset towards women in India by raising visibility of their participation in challenging environs.

The vessel would return to Goa in April 2018, on completion of the voyage. The expedition is being covered in five legs, with stop-overs at 4 ports: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa).

The crew has also been collating and updating meteorological, ocean and wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by India Meteorological Department (IMD), as also monitoring marine pollution on the high seas. They would interact extensively with the local populace, especially children, during the port halt to promote Ocean sailing and the spirit of adventure.

The vessel is likely to depart Fremantle on 05 Nov 17.


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61177631.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

In the backdrop of China’s increasing military presence in the Indian Ocean Region, the Indian Navy at a high-level meeting in Delhi starting from Tuesday will discuss plans to enhance its footprint in the region with a review of its operational effectiveness for sustaining distant operations, indigenisation efforts for self-reliance and modernisation of its warfare capabilities by unmanned systems. 

These issues will be discussed at the Naval Commanders’ Conference, which will be held from October 24 to 27. The biannual conference serves as a platform for thorough interactions between the naval commanders, chiefs of the Army and Indian Air Force, besides senior government officials. Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman will interact with the commanders during the conference. Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba with his commanders will review major operational, human resource, training and administrative activities undertaken in the past six months. 

“The Commanders will also discuss plans for enhancing and sustaining the Indian Navy’s operational footprint in the IOR in keeping with the Prime Minister’s vision of ‘Security and Growth for All in the Region’ (SAGAR),” says the Indian Navy. 






In relation, initiatives to progress maritime cooperation with other navies in the IOR will be reviewed. The Indian Navy already conducts the Malabar naval exercise with the navies of US and Japan in the Indian Ocean. Furthermore, the navy’s ability to proactively respond to maritime security challenges, including natural calamities, in the IOR will also be discussed. The Navy adds that its, "combat readiness would be reviewed with focus on operational effectiveness of combat platforms,logistics and development of shore support infrastructure for sustaining distant operations." 

A 2015 Indian Navy document titled Ensuring Secure Seas: Indian Maritime Security Strategy mentions that the Indian Navy’s interest areas cover the Indian Ocean, Red Sea, Gulf of Oman, Gulf of Aden, IOR island nations and East Coast of Africa among other nations. The South China Sea, East China Sea and Western Pacific Ocean are also its priority areas.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-October, 2017 16:39 IST
*INS Sukanya at Indonesia for Coordinated Patrol of IMBL *

In pursuance with India’s ‘Act East Policy’, Indian Naval Ship Sukanya under the command of Commander SA Deodhar, NM arrived at Belawan Indonesia this morning to participate in the 30th edition of CORPAT (Coordinated Patrol) and 3rd Bilateral exercise between the Indian Navy and the Indonesian Navy. The exercise is aimed to foster closer maritime ties with countries located on the rim of the Indian Ocean.

The upcoming bi-lateral exercise CORPAT scheduled from 24 Oct – 05 Nov 17 is a demonstration of India’s commitment to its ties with Indonesia and to the maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region. The two navies have been carrying out Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) on respective sides of the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) twice a year since 2002. The aim of the CORPAT is to enhance mutual understanding and inter-operability between the navies, prosecute vessels involved in unlawful activities, conduct SAR and take measures against Sea Pollution.

Defence relations between India and Indonesia have been growing steadily with regular joint activities and interactions between the armed forces of the two countries. These interactions would also provide opportunities for extensive operational and training engagements and contribute substantively to the maintenance of good order at sea. The exercise seeks to strengthen the existing bonds of friendship between India and Indonesia, and underscore India’s partnership and solidarity with friendly countries of the region. As part of the Indian Government’s vision of SAGAR (Security and Growth for All in the Region), the Indian Navy has also been involved in assisting countries in the Indian Ocean Region with EEZ surveillance, Search and Rescue and other capability enhancement activities.

During the stay at Port Belawan, various activities such as official calls, formal reception on board ship, ship open to visitors, guided tours for Indian naval personnel and professional interaction between naval personnel of both the nations have been planned.

CGR/VZ/126-17 
(Release ID :171888)


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61208614.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst







NEW DELHI: French defence major, Naval Group, which in collaboration with an Indian government shipyard, Mazagon Docks Limited (MDL), is producing advanced Scorpene class submarines for India, today strongly supported partnering with MDL again for manufacturing India’s future generation of stealth submarines. Naval Group, which is in the fray with three other foreign firms for providing these new submarines, in a conversation with ET explained that MDL has the requisite team, management, infrastructure and capability to produce these submarines, in comparison to any other shipyard in India. 

The development is in relation to the Project 75 (I), which is the follow-on submarine program of the earlier one, Project 75, whose six submarines are being currently produced by MDL through technology transfer from Naval Group, formerly known as DCNS. In mid-July this year, the Indian Navy issued a Request for Information (RFI) for the Project 75 (I) program to six Original Equipment Manufacturers- Naval Group, Germany’s ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, Sweden’s Saab,Russia’s United Shipbuilding Corporation, Japan’s Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Spain’s Navantia. Sources added that Japan and Spain are out of the fray. 

Bernard G Buisson, the Managing Director of Naval Group in India, told ET that on October 16 the firm responded to the RFI, stating that it is compliant with the navy’s requirements. This includes the maximum usage of indigenous content, transfer of technology and weapon systems. 

“In a parallel process, the government has to select the Strategic Partner (an Indian firm), but as far as we know this has not started. We are waiting for this selection,” said Buisson. 

On being asked if Naval Group sees itself partnering with MDL again for the Project 75 (I) program, Buisson said yes adding that, “Although we are open to collaborating with any shipyard selected by the MOD and navy, but today MDL have proved that they can build submarines. So the investment in this regard is done. They have the team, management and infrastructure to build more submarines. They can build 11 submarines at different stages of construction in Mumbai.They have the same standard as a French shipyard. We will be pleased to continue our strong cooperation with MDL.” 

He added, “It will be sad if MDL loses this competency to build submarines if they have no more work beyond the Project 75 program. It has happened earlier.” 

The Project 75 (I) program is the first project under the Defence Procurement Procedure’s Strategic Partnership model, which aims at enhancing indigenous defence manufacturing capabilities through the private sector. When asked if selection of MDL- a government shipyard- would be a loss to the private shipyards- of L&T and Reliance Naval Engineering Limited- in regard to the procurement model, Buisson said, “It is a good thing to increase the capability of the private industry,but it is also important to maintain what has been created. The Defence Ministry should find a win-win situation of how private companies can be incorporated in this approach.” 

Meanwhile, French Defence Minister Florence Parly will visit MDL facility in Mumbai and view Kalvari, the first Scorpene class submarine which is likely to commissioned by end of this year. “She will be given a briefing by the Western Naval Command,” said Buisson. Parly is also likely to discuss the two submarine programs with her counterpart, Nirmala Sitharaman.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The Comptroller and Auditor General in July, in a report, had said the Indian Navy's ships and submarines were involved in 38 accidents between 2007-08 and 2015-16, adversely affecting the operational preparedness of the force. *

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:October 25, 2017 10:09 pm




The Indian Navy has been deploying its warships in the Indian Ocean region for carrying out anti-piracy patrol and providing humanitarian assistance. (File/Photo)

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-for-warships-in-indian-ocean-region-4906433/


Top naval commanders on Wednesday cleared a new plan for deployment of warships in the Indian Ocean region to effectively counter China’s growing presence in the strategically key waters. The “new mission-based deployment” plan involves deploying mission-ready ships and aircraft along critical sea lanes of communications, Navy sources said. The issue of China’s growing assertiveness in the Indian Ocean figured prominently on the second day of the four-day long naval commanders’ conference.

The Indian Navy has been deploying its warships in the Indian Ocean region for carrying out anti-piracy patrol and providing humanitarian assistance.

The deployments are to be maintained round-the-clock now, said the sources.

Chief of Army Staff Gen Bipin Rawat and Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal B S Dhanoa addressed the conference during which they deliberated on a host of issues including deeper integration in functioning of the three forces.

A host of operational issues, including efforts to make the Navy self-reliant and modernise its warfare capability, were also discussed.

On the new deployment plan, the sources said Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba has approved a new transition cycle for ships from maintenance periods to operational deployments that allows for a focused and gradual transition of ships from periods of maintenance layoffs to full scale operations.

Over the next two days, the Navy commanders are expected to discuss issues relating to safety.

The Comptroller and Auditor General in July, in a report, had said the Indian Navy’s ships and submarines were involved in 38 accidents between 2007-08 and 2015-16, adversely affecting the operational preparedness of the force.

The auditor had said the accidents were primarily attributable to fire, explosion and flooding, adding that the Navy had no institutionalised framework to deal with safety since its inception.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-October, 2017 15:11 IST
*Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, Addresses Naval Commanders’ Conference *

Hon’ble Raksha Mantri Shrimati Nirmala Sitharaman addressed the Naval Leadership this morning during the ongoing Naval Commanders’ Conference (24-27 Oct 17) being held at New Delhi. This is the second edition of this year’s bi-annual Naval Commanders’ Conference.

At the very outset, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri complimented all personnel of the Indian Navy for securing the maritime interests of the nation. Taking note of the recent developments in our maritime neighbourhood, she emphasised the need for the Indian Navy to be strong at sea, and be ever ready and vigilant to counter any challenges in the maritime domain.

The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri acknowledged the high operational tempo maintained by the Navy in the last one year through regular deployment of ships, submarines and aircraft from the South China Sea and Sea of Japan in the East to the Persian Gulf and the Atlantic Ocean in the West and the shores of Australia in the South including the focused efforts to deter piracy attempts off the Gulf of Aden. Participation in a number of bilateral exercises and the unprecedented success of the Exercise MALABAR with the US and the Japanese Navy earlier this year were lauded by the Raksha Mantri.

Recognising the lead taken by Indian Navy in indigenisation and self-reliance, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri stated that it is the collective responsibility of Service Headquarters, the Ministry and the Industry to promote a more vibrant ecosystem percolating down to the MSMEs, to encourage development of equipment and systems in India and to reduce import dependence in the Defence sector.

She took note of the critical capability shortfalls that the Navy is facing in ship-borne multi-role helicopters, conventional submarines and mine counter measure vessels, which need urgent redressal to maintain the combat edge of the Navy. The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri assured the Commanders’ that that these issues were being given due impetus and efforts were in hand to mitigate these shortcomings at the earliest.

The Hon’ble Raksha Mantri also commended the efforts of the Navy to constructively engage with the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) littorals to build their capacities and enhance their capabilities. She also mentioned the initiatives taken by the Indian Navy to impart practical training for naval personnel from IOR littoral nations on a regular basis. Institutionalising a full-fledged regional-forum to help find collective solutions to matters maritime in the IOR and facilitate projection of India’s and Indian Navy’s strategic and operational vision to a wider regional and global audience through the ‘Goa Maritime Conclave’ to be held early next month was also praised by the Hon’ble Minister. She further stated that MILAN 2018 at Port Blair early next year would be an excellent forum to get the littoral Navies on a common platform to discuss regional maritime issues and security challenges.

Concluding her address the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri stated that *maritime interests of a nation have a vital relationship with its economic growth and these shall be protected at all costs by ensuring a strong and credible Indian Navy*.

The four-day long Naval Commanders’ Conference is in its third day of deliberations wherein the top-level leadership of Navy is reviewing major operational, training and administrative activities undertaken in the last six months. The conference also reviewed IN’s readiness to deploy over the entire range of missions in the maritime domain (the new Mission-based Deployment Concept).


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/navy-to-increase-watch-over-indian-ocean/article19920741.ece

* Ships will be deployed at choke points *
The Navy is institutionalising an experimental concept of round-the-clock surveillance of critical choke points in the Indian Ocean. The issue was reviewed on Wednesday at the ongoing biannual Naval Commanders Conference chaired by Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba.

“The plan involves deploying mission-ready ships and aircraft along critical sea lanes of communications and choke points. These ships deployed are ready to meet any eventuality across the spectrum of operations ranging from acts of maritime terrorism and piracy to Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) missions. These deployments are aimed to be maintained 24/7 and round the year with ships being sustained and turned around on station,” a Navy source said.

The new mission-based deployment concept was unveiled in the last Naval Commander’s Conference and was ratified for incremental implementation, in the backdrop of increased Chinese presence in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR).

As part of this, at least 12-15 major warships are on round-the-clock surveillance of critical choke points in the IOR, the official added.

Of late, China has increased its presence in Indian Ocean in the name of anti-piracy operations.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Mission mode: Nirmala Sitharaman with Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba at the Naval Commanders’ Conference . | Photo Credit:  PTI 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...of-key-shortfalls-in-navy/article19927152.ece
NEW DELHI, October 26, 2017 22:34 IST
Updated: October 26, 2017 22:34 IST

* Commends the force for its ‘high operational tempo’ *

Commending the Navy on maintaining continuous deployment of ships, submarines and aircraft in India’s areas of interest in the last one year, *Defence *Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Thursday took note of the critical capability shortfalls that the service is facing in various platforms.

She made these comments while addressing the on-going biannual Naval Commanders Conference.

*Combat edge*

“Ms. Sitharaman took note of the critical capability shortfalls that the Navy is facing in ship-borne multi-role helicopters, conventional submarines and mine counter measure vessels, which need urgent redressal to maintain the combat edge of the Navy,” the Navy said in a statement.

Ms. Sitharaman assured the Commanders’ that that these issues were being given due impetus and efforts were in hand to mitigate these shortcomings at the earliest, the statement added.

The Defence Minister also acknowledged the “high operational tempo” maintained by the Navy in the last one year through regular deployment of ships, submarines and aircraft from the South China Sea and Sea of Japan in the East to the Persian Gulf and the Atlantic Ocean in the West and the shores of Australia in the South.

The statement said the Minister has acknowledged the focused efforts of the Navy in deterring piracy attempts off the Gulf of Aden.

*24/7 surveillance*

The Navy has recently validated a new mission based deployment concept to maintain round-the-clock surveillance of critical choke points and sea lanes of communication in the Indian Ocean Region in the backdrop of increased Chinese presence in the region.


*************

Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2017 15:11 IST
*New Mission-Based Deployment concept to result in greater presence and visibility in IOR – Admiral Sunil Lanba, CNS *


The four-day Naval Commanders’ Conference concluded on 27 Oct 17 where the senior leadership of Navy reviewed major operations, training and administrative activities undertaken in the last six months.


During the Conference, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri addressed and interacted with the Naval Commanders, which was also attended by senior MoD officials. The Hon’ble RM reviewed the combat readiness of the Navy, pace of modernisation and progress of various acquisition and infrastructure related cases. She complimented the _IN_ for maintaining a high operational tempo, ensuring the maritime security of the country and sustained efforts in support of the ‘Make in India’ and ‘Digital India’ initiatives of the Government. The Hon’ble RM brought out that it was a matter of pride that all 34 warships presently under construction were being built indigenously. She also complimented the Navy on the successful conduct of tri-lateral exercise ‘MALABAR 17’ and informed the Commanders that during the recently concluded ADMM Plus, keen interest was evinced by various ASEAN nations in exercising with the Indian Navy, which spoke highly of the _IN’_s professional standing and competence.


Chairing the conference, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the CNS, addressed the Naval Commanders and stressed focus on four key areas; _‘Combat Capability and Role- Worthiness’_, _‘Ensuring Primacy of Core Professional Tasks’_, _‘Develop a Motivated_, _Trained and Committed Team’ _and _‘Increase Familiarity and Comfort in IN’s Maritime Areas Of Interest’_. The CNS shared his views on the current security scenario and emphasized the need for the _IN_ to remain outcome oriented in all endeavours, both at sea and ashore.


The Commanders also had an opportunity to interact with the Chiefs of the Indian Army and IAF. The Service Chiefs brought out the complexities in current security situation where the spectrum of threats ranged from possible conventional conflict to inimical actions by state and non-state sponsored terrorists/ elements and natural disasters and calamities. The Service Chiefs elaborated their vision and the path being charted by the respective Services towards operational readiness and actions in progress towards improving tri-Service cooperation.


Shri Amitabh Kant, CEO, Niti Aayog also interacted with the Commanders and gave his perspective on ‘Make in India’ with specific reference to building a vibrant defence industrial base, which would be pivotal in spurring the manufacturing sector growth and make India an export oriented economy. Sh. Amitabh Kant also stressed the importance of demand aggregation digitising legacy processes.


As part of the annual theme, the Commanders brainstormed to fine tune the execution of ‘mission based deployment’ involving ships, aircraft and submarines beyond the immediate neighbourhood for providing sustained presence in the IOR. Critical enablers such as refits/ maintenance philosophy, op-logistics and HR measures for sustained operational effectiveness were also discussed in detail. Approval of a new Transition cycle for ships from Maintenance periods to Operational Deployments that allowed for a focussed and gradual transition of ships from periods of maintenance layoffs to full scale operations was one of the milestones achieved during the conference. The Commanders resolved to focus efforts on the Navy’s ability to deploy and sustain in tandem with the new Mission-based deployment concept, which would result in greater presence and visibility in IOR. 



In his closing address, the CNS emphasised the need to optimise efforts, exploit the potential of each and every personnel, encourage innovative thinking and harness available technology. The CNS urged the Commanders to put in concerted efforts to realise the ‘way ahead’ arrived at during the deliberations on various agenda points and exhorted the Commanders to keep an unwavering focus on combat readiness at all times.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-October, 2017 11:53 IST
*Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P, AVSM VSM assumes charge as the Vice Chief of Naval Staff (VCNS) *


Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P, AVSM, VSM has assumed charge as the Vice Chief of Naval Staff from Vice Admiral Karambir Singh AVSM at a formal ceremony held this morning at South Block, New Delhi. Vice Admiral Karambir Singh proceeds to Visakhapatnam and is scheduled to take over as Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command on 31 Oct 17.


Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P, AVSM, VSM is an alumni of the National Defence Academy. The Flag Officer was commissioned in the Indian Navy on 01 Jul 81 and is a specialist in Missiles & Gunnery. The Flag Officer has had extensive operational tenures onboard frontline warships of the Indian Navy. He has had the distinction of having commanded six seagoing platforms which include the guided missile corvette Kulish (commissioning), the guided missile frigate Talwar, the guided missile destroyers Mumbai and Mysore. The officer has done the Naval Higher Command Course and is also an alumni of the Naval War College, Newport, Rhode Island, USA.


His important shore/ staff assignments include Director Maritime Warfare Centre, Visakhapatnam, Commanding Officer of INS Dronacharya, Kochi, Chief Staff Officer (Operations) of the Western Naval Command, Mumbai.


He was promoted to Flag Rank in Sep 2009 and as a Rear Admiral, his assignments included Assistant Chief of Personnel (HRD) at Naval Headquarters, Flag Officer Commanding Eastern Fleet (FOCEF) and Chief of Staff of Southern Naval Command. On promotion to the Rank of Vice Admiral on 01 Dec 13, he was appointed as the Commandant of the Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala and thereafter has completed two joint service tenures as Principal Staff Officer at Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff, tenanting the billets of Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff (Operations) and Deputy Chief of Integrated Defence Staff (Policy Planning & Force Development).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-October, 2017 14:25 IST
*Vice Admiral Karambir Singh takes over as the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, ENC *

Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, AVSM took over as the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command (ENC) from Vice Admiral HCS Bisht, PVSM, AVSM, ADC at a Ceremonial Parade held at the Naval Base here today, 31 October 2017. Vice Admiral Karambir Singh inspected the Ceremonial Guard and reviewed platoons of naval personnel drawn from various ships and establishments of the ENC.

Vice Admiral HCS Bisht will be retiring from the Naval Service today on completion of forty years of illustrious career. He was accorded a farewell by the ENC by the traditional ‘Pulling Out’ ceremony, wherein he was ceremonially pulled out in a jeep by Flag Officers and Commanding Officers of Ships and Naval establishments, to resounding ‘Teen Jais’ from the men to the outgoing Commander-in-Chief.

Commissioned into the Indian Navy in July 1980, Vice Admiral Karambir is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakwasla, the Admiral earned his wings as a helicopter pilot in 1982 and has flown extensively on the Chetak and Kamov helicopters. He is a graduate of Defence Services Staff College, Wellington; College of Naval Warfare, Mumbai and has served as Directing Staff in both these Institutions.

In his career spanning over 37 years, the Admiral has commanded an Indian Coast Guard Ship Chandbibi, Missile Corvette INS Vijaydurg as well as two Guided Missile Destroyers INS Rana and INS Delhi. He has also served as the Fleet Operations Officer of the Western Fleet. Ashore, the Admiral has served at Naval Headquarters as the Joint Director Naval Air Staff, and as Captain Air and Officer-in-Charge of the Naval Air Station at Mumbai. He has also served a member of the Aircrew Instrument Rating and Categorisation Board (AIRCATS). 

On promotion to flag rank, the Admiral was appointed as Chief of Staff, ENC. His other important flag appointments include Chief of Staff of the Tri-Services Unified Command at Andaman & Nicobar Islands and as the Flag Officer Commanding Maharashtra and Gujarat Naval Area (FOMAG).

In the rank of Vice Admiral, he has been the Director General Project Seabird, in-charge of infrastructure development of the Navy’s modern base at Karwar. He was also assigned higher responsibilities at IHQ MoD(Navy) as Deputy Chief of Naval Staff and Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, prior to the present appointment. The Admiral is a recipient of the Ati Vishisht Seva Medal (AVSM) awarded by the Hon’ble President of India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-November, 2017 18:04 IST
*Colonel of the Mechanised Infantry Visits their Affiliated ship INS Ghariyal *

On 30th October 2017, Lieutenant General PM Hariz, General Officer Commanding in Chief Southern Command and Colonel of the Regiment of Mechanised Infantry paid a visit to their affiliated Indian Navy Ship, INS Ghariyal. He complimented all on board for their commitment and professional excellence. He urged them to continue the cooperation and further build on it to achieve greater synergy.


The case for affiliation of the Mechanised Infantry Regiment with INS Ghariyal was initiated in January 1999 by late Lieutenant General PS Joshi and was approved on 24 February 1999. INS Ghariyal is the second Landing Ship Tank (Large) of Indian Navy, which was built indigenously and was commissioned on 14 February 1997. The ship can carry troops and vehicles and hence is ideally suited for amphibious operations. Due to the above it is closely associated with the Mechanised Infantry where both compliment each other evenly.















Col Aman Anand

PRO (Army)

************


Ministry of Defence
01-November, 2017 15:31 IST
*“For our collective aspirations to bear fruition and their impact to be sustainable, having a peaceful, stable and secure maritime environment in the region is a pre-requisite” *

- Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, Raksha Mantri 

The Goa Maritime Conclave (GMC) was inaugurated by Honourable Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman at the Tarang Auditorium of INS Mandovi, Goa. The conclave was aimed at “Addressing Regional Maritime Challenges” wherein the deliberations were focused on emerging maritime threats and force structuring, maritime domain awareness, maritime security architecture, and maritime security challenges in the Indian Ocean Region(IOR). Each of these themes was elaborated upon by speakers of national and international renown, comprising a veritable who’s who of analysts, scholars and practitioners such as Admiral Arun Prakash (Retd) of India, Admiral Dr Jayanth Colombage (Retd) of Sri Lanka, Admiral Md Khurshed Alam of Bangladesh, Professor Ashley J Tellis, Dr C Raja Mohan, Professor Harsh V Pant and Dr Christian Bueger.

Delivering the key note address the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri said that the Goa Maritime Conclave (GMC) aims to bring together like minded nations to evolve and formulate collective responses to emerging challenges in the maritime domain. It would also provide an opportunity to communicate our viewpoints in a forthright manner and collectively shape a favourable maritime environment for all countries in the region added the Raksha Mantri. She further said that the IOR has progressively gained centre-stage largely due to the political impact of its regional dynamics on international geo-politics. One can claim with considerable assertion that the future of the world will be shaped, to a large extent, by the political and economic interactions between the stake holders in the IOR, she added.

She further stated that “Whilst it is good that the compulsions of globalisation have enabled economics to shape transactional relationships between nations, opaqueness in strategic intent and incoherent behaviour by certain nations are preventing these very relationships from evolving beyond their transactional nature. On land, the unresolved borders and riparian disputes which are predominantly a legacy of the colonial era are some of the key causes of conflict. Further, this impasse in international relationships, is a product of many causes such as ideological differences, political insecurities, economic dependency, technological dependencies, inequitable access to resources, geographical imperatives etc. The net impact of these differences is that trust deficit and tensions between nations continue to persist, on account of perceived challenges to sovereignty, despite positive economic interactions between them. As international behaviour in the maritime medium is influenced considerably by land based imperatives, cordially or latent hostility prevalent amongst countries on land tends to be reflected in the seas”.

Concluding her address the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri recommended the following to be deliberated during the GMC:-

( ) Evaluation of the impact of emerging maritime security architectures on overcoming maritime security challenges.

(i) Shaping a discourse in the region in order to work out the differences and capitalise on commonalities so as to ensure maritime security in IOR.

(ii) Tapping the considerable intellectual capital resident in the region and evolve customised solutions to the challenges rather than importing extra-regional solutions and force-fit them on to the regional template.

While delivering the inaugural address, Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff thanked the Hon’ble RM to have graced the occasion. He also thanked all the delegates whose presence reaffirmed the bonhomie that is shared by the navies and innate friendship that prevails amongst the nations. The CNS, however brought out that there is a perceptible lack of formal arrangements with respect to engagement between littoral navies of the south and south eastern IOR and the concept of GMC has been evolved to bridge this gap and to establish a regional maritime forum amongst like-minded navies of the region for the apex level dialogue.

The Admiral further stressed on creation of comprehensive infrastructure, equipping the force with technology and investing in quality training while exercising financial prudence. He also said that by making large and long term financial commitments to counter specific threats from perceived adversaries may not necessarily yield the desired results in the future. Instead it would be wiser to adhere to long term plan which is underpinned by a clear assessment of desired capabilities. The CNS concluded with remarks that we hope to consolidate the progress made so far and shape a way ahead for greater maritime cooperation in the region.


----------



## Hindustani78

***************

UPSC
01-November, 2017 17:24 IST
*National Defence Academy and Naval Academy Examination (II), 2017 declaration of written result *

On the basis of the result of the written part of the National Defence Academy and Naval Academy Examination (II) 2017 held by the Union Public Service Commission on 10th September, 2017, candidates with the under mentioned Roll Nos. have qualified for Interview by the Services Selection Board (SSB) of the Ministry of Defence for Admission to Army, Navy and Air Force Wings of the National Defence Academy for the 140th Course and for the 102nd Indian Naval Academy Course (INAC) commencing from 2nd July, 2018.

The candidature of all the candidates whose Roll Nos. are shown in the list is provisional. In accordance with the conditions of their admission to the examination, *“candidates are requested to register themselves online on the Indian Army Recruiting website joinindianarmy.nic.in within two weeks of announcement of written result. The successful candidates would then be allotted Selection Centres and dates, of SSB interview which shall be communicated on registered e-mail ID. Any candidate who has already registered earlier on the site will not be required to do so. In case of any query/Login problem, e-mail be forwarded to **dir-recruiting6-mod@nic.in**.”*


*“Candidates are also requested to submit original certificates of Age and Educational Qualification to respective Service Selection Boards (SSBs) during the SSB interview.”* The candidates must not send the Original Certificates to the Union Public Service Commission. For any further information, the candidates may contact Facilitation Counter near Gate ‘C’ of the Commission, either in person or on telephone Nos. 011-23385271/011-23381125/011-23098543 between 10:00 hours and 17:00 hours on any working day.


The mark-sheets of the candidates, will be put on the Commission’s website within fifteen (15) days from the date of publication of the final result. (after concluding SSB Interviews) and will remain available on the website for a period of thirty (30) days.


The written result of the National Defence Academy and Naval Academy Examination (II), 2017 has been declared by the Commission and the same is available on the Commission’s Website (http://www.upsc.gov.in)


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman along with the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being presented a painting by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing the Naval War College Journal, at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017.





The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba addressing at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman in a group photograph at the inauguration of the Goa Maritime Conclave, at Naval War College, in Goa on November 01, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

PANAJI, November 01, 2017 22:31 IST
Updated: November 01, 2017 22:31 IST 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...cean-issues/article19963135.ece?homepage=true





Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman with Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba and others at Dabolim on Wednesday. | Photo Credit:  PTI 


* Says extra-regional nations building naval posts in the region raises tension *

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Wednesday expressed concern at the increased militarisation in the Indian Ocean and the extra-regional nations setting up a “near permanant presence” in the region, in an apparent reference to the expanding Chinese presence in the region.

“We have also witnessed extra-regional nations maintain near permanent presence within the region on one pretext or the other. In order to sustain such a presence through operational turn around, these countries which are extra-regional are creating naval outposts as well as dual-use infrastructure in the region,” Ms. Sitharaman said.

She was addressing the first Goa Maritime Conclave of Navy Chiefs of Indian Ocean littoral states hosted by the Indian Navy at the Naval War College in Goa.

Stating that there is an “incremental yet steady” increase in numbers of warships operating in the region, Ms. Sitharaman said this militarisation “increases the complexities for the countries of this region.”

The GMC is intended to be held every year and aims to “bring together like-minded countries to evolve collective responses to challenges in the maritime domain.”

*Maritime challenges*

Ms. Sitharaman said that land-based disputes and riparian issues which are predominantly a legacy of colonial rule are a key cause for conflict. “As international behaviour in the maritime domain is influenced considerably by land-based imperatives, cordiality or latent hostility prevalent among nations on land tends to get reflected in the seas too,” she stated.

In the last few years, China has set up or acquired stakes in a series of infrastructure facilities in the region and has recently opened its first overseas military base at Djibouti in the Horn of Africa.

The Chinese Navy has also maintained a steady presence of warships and submarines in the Indian Ocean under the garb of anti-piracy operations in the Gulf of Aden.

To counter this, the Indian Navy has now put in place a new concept of ‘mission based deployment’ to maintain round the clock surveillance on India’s vital areas of interest across the length and breadth of the Indian Ocean Region (IOR).

***************


----------



## RISING SUN

*India offers to share real-time maritime data *
India has made an offer to share intelligence of maritime movements in the Indian Ocean in real-time with 10 Indian Ocean littoral States.

This comes even as India gears up to counter China’s increased presence in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR).

The information to be shared includes movement of commercial traffic as well as intelligence.

“It was very positively received,” Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba told _The Hindu_ on Thursday at the Goa Maritime Conclave (GMC) when asked about the response to this proposal from the 10 littoral states present.

Indian Navy is hosting Navy and Maritime Chiefs of 10 countries of IOR at the first GMC to identify common threats in the region and evolve a mechanism on how to tackle them.

*Co-operative system*

India already has co-operative arrangements with several countries in the region and this initiative would see that expanding further. For instance, white shipping agreements to share commercial shipping data have been signed with 12 countries and more are in the works.

*Fusion centre*

“We have offered them to share real time data on movement in the Indian Ocean. Now let them review it and get them. This is not so much for conventional military purposes but to deal with non-traditional threats arising at sea,” a senior officer said.

India is in a position to be a fusion centre, the officer added and this would be based on the Navy’s nerve centre for coastal surveillance and monitoring, the Information Management and Analysis Centre (IMAC) located outside the national capital.

Welcoming the offer, a Navy Chief of one of the Indian Ocean littorals present said all countries should pitch in equally in the effort. “It has to be done equally by all nations, small or big. We have to work out modalities for the information exchange,” he said on the sidelines of the GMC.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...e-real-time-maritime-data/article19969580.ece

*Three Indian naval ships in Colombo*
Indian naval ships Tir and Sujatha and the Indian Coast Guard ship Sarathi arrived at the Colombo port today on a goodwill and training visit.

During their five-day official visit, the Indian naval ships are scheduled to participate in a number of training exercises with SLN ships with a view to share professional expertise and strengthen friendship.

The ships’ crews will also take part in a series of friendly sports events and community service activities organized by the Sri Lanka Navy during their stay in Sri Lanka.

The Commanding Officers of the visiting Indian ships, Captain DJ Revar, Commandant Pankaj Agrawal and Commander KB Singh called on the Commander Western Naval Area, Rear Admiral Niraja Attygalle at the Western Naval Command Headquarters.

They held cordial discussions on matters of mutual interest and exchanged mementos to mark the occasion.

The Defence Advisor attached to the Indian High Commission in Sri Lanka, Captain Ashok Rao was also present on the occasion.












http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/Three-Indian-naval-ships-in-Colombo-139682.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Amid simmering tensions with China, India is looking to gain an advantage at sea*
A spike in tensions between China and India along their shared border in the Himalayas this summer eased in August, but the two Asian powers are still at odds.

China has grown its influence in the region through commercial and infrastructure deals with countries throughout Asia, including those that border India.

Beijing's expanding ties have concerned its neighbors, perhaps none more so than India, which regards Chinese activity in the Indian Ocean warily.
As a result, New Delhi has sought to strengthen its diplomatic ties with neighbors and bolster its military capacity - drawing on longstanding relations with the US and other partners in the region to do so.






Reuters An Indian soldier.
China has pursued commercial port and infrastructure projects in Sri Lanka , Myanmar, and Pakistan and has opened facilities in the Seychelles and Djibouti , the stated purposes of which include humanitarian and anti-piracy efforts, though they appear to have military uses as well.

India, for its part, has continued its years-long efforts to build security relationships with its neighbors in the region, and it appears to be taking a more muscular approach to defending its interests, putting a special focus on its maritime approaches.

A document released by the Indian navy in late 2015 noted that the country's "prominent peninsular orientation and flanking island chains overlook strategic sea lanes in the Indian Ocean, linking her security and prosperity inextricably to the seas."




REUTERS/Romeo Ranoco Indian sailors aboard INS Kadmatt arrive for a four-day goodwill visit in the Philippines, October 3, 2017.
Chinese activity in the seas surrounding India has also led New Delhi to shift its strategic posture.

After long focusing on the country's northern borders, Indian leaders have turned their attention to the country's nearly 5,000-mile-long southern coastline, where security and energy infrastructure is concentrated.

"This is a tectonic shift in India's security calculus, that it has to protect its southern flank," Brahma Chellaney, a strategic-studies professor at the Center for Policy Research, told The New York Times this summer.

In July, Japan, India, and the US took part in the latest iteration of the Malabar naval exercises , in which anti-submarine warfare was a major component.

Maritime security was a focus of the Indian defense minister's bilateral meetings with Japanese officials in September. It was also slated to be a topic of discussion during Defense Secretary Jim Mattis' trip to India in late September.

In October, India and Indonesia - both democracies and neighbors on the Indian Ocean - carried out another round of biannual joint naval patrols, aimed at boosting interoperability between their forces.






REUTERS/Shailesh Andrade/File Employees stand in front of the Indian navy's first Scorpene submarine before being undocked from Mazagon Docks, a naval-vessel ship-building yard, in Mumbai, April 6, 2015.
During the last days of October, India and Japan carried out intensive anti-submarine warfare exercises in the Indian Ocean, involving naval aircraft from both countries.
French Defense Minister Florence Parly was also recently in India, where she discussed the strategic situation in South Asia and helped prepare for French President Emmanuel Macron's visit in early December. India and France have also expanded their joint efforts to monitor activity in the Indian Ocean.

"We are sharing information in all formats - human, satellite and even electromagnetic as both the countries are worried about the implications that the Chinese expansion in the Indian Ocean region can mean to the international community," a senior French official reportedly said .

Japan is also expected to propose a strategic dialogue between it, the US, India, and Australia to counter Chinese expansion in Asia via its "Belt and Road" policy, which is aimed at establishing trade and transportation networks in the region.






Indian Navy A MiG-29K prepares land aboard Indian aircraft carrier Vikramaditya in 2014.
Alongside those diplomatic efforts, India has worked to improve and expand its military capacity, drawing up a list tens of billions of dollars of foreign fighter jets, armored vehicles, submarines, and helicopters it is looking and pursue a "Made in India" policy in order to develop its domestic defense industry.

The first of six diesel-electric advanced attack submarines - designed by a French firm and built in India - is expected to be commissioned in November or December. And this summer, New Delhi contacted foreign shipyards about building six nonnuclear submarines .

German and French shipbuilders have expressed interest in an Indian submarine contract worth up to $10 billion. India has also talked to Japan about buying advanced subs, but reaching a deal has been difficult for both sides.

India has agreed to buy US-made drones that could be used to track Chinese maritime activity and to purchase P-81 Neptune aircraft, one of the most advanced anti-submarine-warfare planes in the world. (The waters around the Malacca Strait, which connects the Indian and Pacific Oceans, are an area of focus for India.)




(US Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tyler Preston/Released) Lt. Christopher Ground gives a tour to Indian sailors aboard Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Howard.
"I believe that the US is ready to help India modernize its military. India has been designated a major defense partner of the US. This is a strategic declaration that's unique to India and the US. It places India on the same level that we have many of our treaty allies," US Navy Adm. Harry Harris, head of Pacific Command, said in August.

Prior to Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to the US this summer, India's defense minister went to Russia to address weapons deals that had been delayed, including the purchase of four frigates and the lease of a nuclear-powered submarine.

The Indian navy has asked Russian aircraft manufacturer MiG to " ruggedize " its MiG-29K aircraft to better withstand aircraft-carrier operations. India is also set to buy Russia's advanced S-400 missile-defense system. Russia also overhauled and updated the Vikramaditya aircraft carrier for India between 2004 and 2013, though New Delhi has pursued indigenously built aircraft carriers since.

India has contracted a South Korean firm to build minesweepers and with Russia to acquire fifth-generation fighters - those projects have foundered, however.

India imports about 90% of defense equipment, and its "Made in India" initiative seeks to bring foreign firms to India to partner with domestic companies - deals that would bring India's homegrown defense contractors up to global standards. 
http://www.businessinsider.in/Amid-...-an-advantage-at-sea/articleshow/61475811.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*Navy officials of Malaysia, India holds interaction*
A visiting top Royal Malaysian Navy official and a senior Indian Navy official held an interaction here on naval cooperation, especially in the field of training between India and Malaysia, a defence release said here today.

During their interaction yesterday, Chief of Southern Naval Command (SNC) Rear Admiral RJ Nadkarni has provided an overview of activities conducted by SNC to Vice Admiral Dato Syed Zahiruddin Putra Bin Syed Osman, Commander Eastern Fleet, Royal Malaysian Navy. 

The Royal Malaysian Navy official, accompanied by his wife Mariam Suri Binti Ahmad, is on a three-day official visit to Kochi from yesterday, consolidating existing strong bilateral naval relations between the two countries. 

During the visit, the Admiral was shown around the Watermanship Survival Training Facility and INS Dronacharya, the Gunnery Training establishment which was of particular interest to him as he had himself undergone the Gunnery specialisation training at INS Dronacharya, the Gunnery Training establishment which was of particular interest to him as he had himself undergone the Gunnery specialisation training at INS Dronacharya in 1983, the release said. 

The Royal Malaysian Navy official also met four Malaysian Naval officers who are undergoing specialisation courses with Indian Navy here. India has traditionally enjoyed close and warm relations with Malaysia, due to shared historical and heritage going back thousands of years.

In the recent past, India Malaysia defence cultural and naval cooperation has enhanced exponentially, through increased number of ship visits, high level delegation visits (including between the respective Chiefs of Naval Staff) and training exchanges, it said. The Admiral had earlier attended the Goa Maritime Conclave held on November one and two, prior arriving Kochi. He and his spouse will depart from Kochi to Colombo tomorrow. 
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ia-holds-interaction/articleshow/61511101.cms


----------



## RISING SUN

*Full text of interview with Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of Naval Staff*
*Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba spoke toThe Hindu on the sidelines of the first Goa Maritime Conclave, which saw participation of 10 ten Indian littoral states, on the developments in the region.*

*What is the outcome and take away from the two days of deliberations as part of GMC?*
The most important outcome is everyone acknowledged the centrality and importance of the Indian Ocean as a key gateway to connect the East and the West and the dependence of the global economy on the sea lanes of communication. The key takeaways have been the coordination of efforts, we have identified common security threats across all countries and agreed on greater degree of coordination and information sharing to take things forward to provide maritime security and safety of the global commons of the Indian Ocean.

*What are the common threats identified and how do you plan to take forward it forward?*
Common security threats identified are non-traditional threats in the form of maritime terrorism, unregulated fishing, illegal fishing in the global commons, pollution, at sea piracy, drug and human trafficking. We have also agreed on need to put in place a coordination mechanism. We already have architectures available with several island nations, we have coordinated patrols with a number of countries who are participating here. We have identified ways on how we can exchange information.

*Addressing the GMC, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman talked of extra-regional navies making permanent presence in the Indian Ocean. What do you have to say on it?*
When you look at geo-strategic situation in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), what is happening on the ground is a fact of life. There is permanent presence of a large number of extra-regional navies in the IOR especially in the Northern Indian Ocean where at any given time there over 100 multilateral ships in the vicinity. We need to be cognizant of the fact that our presence in our areas of interest dove tail our deployment and surveillance missions so that we are aware what is happening.

*When you say coordinated patrols, are we looking at more countries coming in? What about countries like US and Japan?*
We only do coordinated patrols and joint patrols with nations who are our maritime neighbours and we have requested us in the IOR. We are already doing it with Indonesia, Myanmar and Thailand. We are doing Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) patrols for island nations of Maldives, Mauritius and Seychelles. We can look at increasing the frequency, increasing the assets which are deployed during the coordinated patrols. These are the avenues which are available.

We have been working with the US navy for a very long time. We have had the Malabar series of exercise and now we also have the Japanese Maritime Self *Defence *force joining it. That exercise will continue. We are not looking at joint patrols with the US Navy at this moment.

*At the recent Navy Commanders Conference one key thing that came was increasing the footprint of the Indian navy under the Mission Based Deployment. What are you trying to achieve?*
These are our areas of interest. We have had a permanent deployment of a ship in the Gulf of Aden for anti-piracy operations since October 2008. Last year we have relooked at our deployment pattern and we reached a consensus within the Navy to have mission based deployment so that our areas of interest can be kept under permanent surveillance. We started off by having a ship deployed permanently in Andaman Sea and approaches to the Malacca straits. Then we have mission based deployments in the North Arabian Sea, Gulf of Oman and Persian Gulf. Similarly, in the Northern part of Bay of Bengal and we are enhancing our surveillance in the South part, near Sri Lanka. We are also sending ships to the Lombok and Sunda straits. So the ingress and egress routes of Indian Ocean region are being kept under surveillance so that we have better maritime domain awareness and know what is happening.

*Is that the reason why we got to know that People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN) deployment in the Indian Ocean has been one of the highest this year.*
They (PLAN) on an average for the last 2-3 years had about 8-10 ships which have been deployed in the Northern Indian Ocean. August this year was a unique month where there was a change around of the anti-piracy escort force. There was also a group of PLAN ships which were transiting IOR to Russia to exercise. This put together in the month of August the total PLAN ships spiked to 14. The present assessment, I don’t think they will go up further.

*India has been undertaking capacity building of countries in IOR. How do you plan to increase it further?*
We work in close liaison with island nations Maldives, Seychelles, Mauritius and Sri Lanka. We are assisting them in capacity and capability enhancements in the form of training to their personnel and other is proving assets in the form of ships and aircraft. We are working with them in coordinated patrols, keeping surveillance of EEZ on their request. That is what we are doing and will continue to do.

*How far are we in countering Chinese presence in Djibouti and the Indian Ocean?*
They have a base in Djibouti. There has been a change in the shareholding of Hambantota port. But Sri Lanka has assured that it is not an Operational Turn-around (OTR) port. It is a commercial hub and will be continued to be used for that. We will continue to work with likeminded nations and see how it proceeds.

*How do you intend to do the information exchange with the littoral states?*
Exchange of Maritime Domain Awareness (MDA), *India *has been perusing signing of technical agreements and sharing of white shipping information. We already have agreements in place with 12 countries and most of them have been operationalized. The ones we have signed recently, we are working out mechanisms on how to operationalize. Through these agreements information has already started to flow in. In both directions, us to them and them to us. This is being collated on our systems we have in place and there is greater awareness. The picture we generate is shared with our ships through our network centric operation centres. It is a more effective system now.
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/int...anba-chief-of-naval-staff/article19982347.ece

*Navy steps up patrolling of Indian Ocean Region *
The Indian Navy is broadening its patrol areas in the Indian Ocean Region to cover all choke points in the face of increasing maritime threats, its chief Sunil Lanba told _The Hindu_.

“Last year, we had a relook at our deployment pattern and we reached a consensus within the Navy to have a mission-based deployment so that our areas of interest can be kept under permanent surveillance. So the ingress and egress routes of the Indian Ocean Region are being kept under surveillance so that we have better awareness and know what is happening,” Admiral Lanba said on the sidelines of the first Goa Maritime Conclave (GMC), which saw the participation of 10 Indian Ocean littoral states.

Under the mission-based deployment, 12 to 15 ships are now permanently deployed at the choke points and crucial sea lanes of communication.

*Reference to China*
Addressing the GMC, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman had expressed concern that “extra-regional nations maintain near permanent presence” in the region, in an oblique reference to China. The Chinese have been sending ships to the northern Indian Ocean in the name of anti-piracy operations and over the last two to three years on average about 8-10 ships have been deployed. This August, the number shot up to 14.

Also Read



Full text of interview with Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of Naval Staff


Apart from getting access to several ports and facilities in the Indian Ocean, China recently opened its first overseas military base in Djibouti in the Horn of Africa, giving it the ability to monitor across the Gulf of Aden and the Persian Gulf. “Now”, former Navy Chief Admiral Arun Prakash told The Hindu, “it is imperative that our Navy should be more visible in our own waters.”

“Visibility is an important part of peacetime signalising,” he explained.

Vice Admiral Shekhar Sinha, former Western Naval Commander, said China, a huge importer of energy, has been trying to get past the Malacca dilemma, a critical choke point, from which most of its supplies pass through. He named three choke points for the Chinese — Gulf of Aden, Gulf of Hormuz and the Malacca straits — and added that they now have Djibouti at the Gulf of Aden and the Gwadar port and Chinese companies have acquired stakes in Kuantan port in Malaysia, close to the Malacca Straits. “Then all three choke points will be under the surveillance of the Chinese. That will slightly restrict the Indian Navy and the U.S. Navy,” he noted.

Speaking on the conclave, Admiral Lanba said the key takeaways were the identification of common security threats across all countries and a broader agreement for greater coordination and information sharing. The threats, essentially non-traditional in nature, include maritime terrorism, unregulated fishing, illegal fishing in the global commons, pollution, sea piracy, drug and human trafficking.

While *India *is looking at cooperative frameworks to deal with common threats, Adm. Lanba clarified that efforts like coordinated patrols and joint patrols will be done only with maritime neighbours. “We only do coordinated patrols and joint patrols with nations who are our maritime neighbours. We are not looking at joint patrols with the U.S. Navy at this moment,” he added.

Over the last year, the Navy, to test the waters, stepped up its presence and maintained round the clock surveillance on India’s vital areas of interest across the length and breadth of the Indian Ocean Region (IOR). This allows India to position itself as a net security provider in the region. “Earlier, there were flag showing missions in terms of overseas deployments for exercises and visits. The need of the hour is to change the nature of deployments. All choke points (meaning straits which connect seas or narrow water channels where ships and submarines of adversaries can be choked off) and sea lanes are now under 24/7 surveillance. They are now institutionalised deployments,” a senior Navy officer said.

The new mission-based deployment concept, which was unveiled in the Naval Commander’s Conference in May, has mission-ready ships and aircraft being deployed along critical sea lanes of communications and choke points from Malacca straits to the Persian Gulf. The biannual Naval Commander’s Conference, which recently reviewed its effectiveness, has formalised it.

The cycle of 12-15 ships in effect means a turnaround of 36-45 ships, with one set deployed, one set in transit, and one set in maintenance.

“These ships are deployed always ready to meet any eventuality across the spectrum of operations ranging from acts of maritime terrorism and piracy to humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) missions,” the officer stated.

Adm. Arun Prakash said the new maritime strategy had listed “naval presence” as a mission. "This is, firstly, to reassure our friends that you are there, second to send a message to your adversaries and third, it is a measure of maritime domain awareness."

In this backdrop, he said Bay of Bengal and Arabian Sea can be effectively monitored if India were to sit at the three choke points.

Another aspect is that India is positioning itself as the net security provider in the region and the first responder in the case of natural disasters.

For instance, in May, the Indian Navy was the first to respond to heavy rain and flooding in Sri Lanka as also to the requirements post Cyclone Mora in Bangladesh and Myanmar.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ng-of-indian-ocean-region/article19984925.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*China's role in Indian Ocean region: India discusses Maldives turmoil with US*
China's aggressive play in the Indian Ocean region has prompted US and India to coordinate closely in Sri Lanka and Maldives — two countries strategically vital for India. This is a far cry from the years when India worked hard to keep the US out of South Asia, now US and India are working together to counter expanding Chinese influence. 

Maldives is a matter of particular concern. China has consolidated its hold on the island, building infrastructure with its standard predatory pricing methods. Unlike in Sri Lanka where the Sirisena government is trying to fix its books, president Yameen in Maldives seems perfectly comfortable with growing amounts of debt to China. China's infrastructure push is natural given that China is possibly a world leader in land reclamation — its the add-ons that are of concern to India. China's financing mechanisms mean that China could be controlling large areas of Maldives fairly soon. There is a real concern about China's presence in iHavan project on Maldives' northernmost atoll, sitting in the middle of the busiest transit point between the Middle East and Southeast Asia — and very close to Lakshadweep islands. 

Chinese submarines want to use the only viable channel in that region for their forays into south-central Indian Ocean — allowing them control over this channel would be against Indian interests, said sources. 

In August, Yameen disregarded India's request to deny permission to three Chinese warships — as retaliation, India invited Mohamed Nasheed to Delhi, his first visit here since his exile. Yameen is playing his version of hard ball — Maldives repaid GMR's dues earlier this year, and India suspects China put up the amount, although when it comes to SOS on drinking water, Yameen dials New Delhi. 

India and US are also teaming up to monitor returning ISIS fighters into Maldives — this country of 350000 has sent almost 400 ISIS fighters to Syria and Iraq (as comparison, Sweden with 10 million people is contending with 300 returnees). Given restrictive conditions and remote atolls, these radicalised 18-30 year-olds could spell disaster. "There has been an explosion of extremist preachers in Maldives," remarked a diplomat. 

From a time when India persuaded the US to not bid for a monitoring station in Maldives for maritime surveillance for fear of attracting China, India and US have come a long way, largely because China has barrelled its way here, seriously impacting security concerns. 

In Sri Lanka, Hambantota and Chinese presence there has spurred Washington's interest — so its not for nothing that the US aircraft carrier Nimitz visited Sri Lanka last week, without a murmur from India. Sources said, "Indian and US warships keep the oceans free." 

India and US are trying to wean Sri Lanka away from the debt trap created by the Chinese — here Japan has played a big role as well, enjoying a huge cache of goodwill in the island. A diplomat familiar with developments said, "we have great complementarity and coordination between New Delhi, Washington, Tokyo and Colombo." 

India's more robust presence in countries like Sri Lanka would have normally spooked the local population. But the US and Japan in the game makes it easier for these countries as well. This was alluded to by foreign secretary S. Jaishankar at a think tank last week. 

The aim, said, sources here, is to transform Sri Lanka from a "consumer of net security to a contributor to net security in the Indian Ocean region." In fact, Sri Lanka is being prodded to use its influence with the Buddhist leadership in Myanmar on the Rohingya crisis. 

India's policies in the Indian Ocean region are undergoing a sea change. 
https://m.timesofindia.com/india/ch...ives-turmoil-with-us/articleshow/61514665.cms


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-November, 2017 11:50 IST
*Navika Sagar Parikrama - INSV Tarini Departs from Fremantle *

The Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini left Fremantle, Australia this morning (05 Nov 17) for its onwards journey to Lyttleton, New Zealand. INSV Tarini had arrived at Fremantle on 23 October 2017 after completion of first leg of its maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This historic circumnavigation attempt by an all-women crew is being led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta. 

The crew of INSV Tarini was officially welcomed to Western Australia (WA) by Tourism, Defence Issues and Citizenship and Multicultural Interests Minister Paul Papalia and Women's Interests Minister Simone McGurk on 1 November 2017. WA Ministers were accompanied by two Indian-origin members of WA Parliament, Mr Yaz Mubarakai and Mr Kevin Michel. Federal MPs from Western Australia, Madeleine King and Dr Anne Aly visited the vessel INSV Tarini. 

Chief of Royal Australian Navy Vice Admiral Tim Barrett also visited the vessel on 1 November to welcome the crew. He also handed over a personal message from Australian Minister for Defence Ms. Marise Payne for the crew. The crew had several engagements during its stay in Fremantle, including call-on meetings with Governor of Western Australia, Hon. Kerry Sanderson AC and Deputy Mayor of City of Fremantle Cr Ingrid Waltham. President of WA Legislative Council Hon Kate Doust also hosted the crew at WA Parliament for an interaction with female MPs from all major parties. 

The INSV Tarini crew had an opportunity to interact with a wide range of stakeholders during the welcome reception hosted by the Consulate on 28 October 2017, which was attended by about 100 distinguished guests, including members of WA Parliament, state officials, businessmen, academicians, consular corps, leaders from Indian community and media persons. 

The crew of INSV Tarini also had an opportunity to interact with strategic thinkers and academia during a presentation and reception event hosted by Perth US-Asia Centre, leading think tank focusing on geopolitical issues based in the University of Western Australia, on 31 October 2017. More than 200 students attended a presentation and interaction session with the crew at Perth Modern School on 31 October 2017. 

The crew also visited the scientific facilities at the Indian Ocean Marine Research Centre at University of Western Australia. They also had a chance to meet renowned Australian scientist & Australian of the Year 2017 Professor Alan Mackay-Sim, who is famous for his work on stem cell research. The crew also had a trip to few tourist places in Perth and Fremantle, including Rottnest Island. 

The visit of INSV Tarini to Fremantle was covered widely in Australian print and electronic media, and ethnic media. 

DKS/GY ******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-November, 2017 12:34 IST
*Visit of Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of The Naval Staff to France*

Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Naval Staff is visiting France on a bilateral visit from 05 to 10 November 2017. The visit aims to consolidate cooperation between the Armed Forces of both India and France and also to explore new avenues of defence cooperation.


During his visit, the Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Naval Staff will hold bilateral discussions with Her Excellency Ms Florence Parly, Hon’ble Defence Minister of France, General Francois Lecointre, Chief of Defence Staff, Admiral Christophe Prazuck, Chief of French Navy, General Joel Barre, Director General Armament and Vice Admiral Hervede Bonnaventure, Director General International Relations and Strategy.


In-addition to holding important bilateral discussions, the Admiral will be visiting the Maritime Prefectures at Brest and Cherbourg, and be conducted around the Maritime Operations Centre. He will also visit the French Airbase at Landivisiau, where he will be briefed on the operational employability of the Rafale aircraft by the French Air Force, and also visit the French Submarine Facility at Cherbourg.


India and France have traditionally maintained close and friendly relations. The two countries established a Strategic Partnership in 1998, thereby significantly enhancing bilateral cooperation in strategic areas such as defence, nuclear energy and space. The Defence relationship between the two countries has been one of mutual trust and confidence. India has been importing critical defence technologies from France; the latest being the Rafale fighter aircraft for the Indian Air Forces and the Scorpene submarines for the Indian Navy.


The Indian Navy cooperates with the French Navy on many issues, which include operational interactions such as the VARUNA series of bilateral exercises, training exchanges, exchange of White Shipping Information and Subject Matter Experts in various fields through the medium of Staff Talks.Warships from Indian Navy have been regularly visiting ports at France, with IN ships Mumbai, Trishul and Aditya making port call at Toulon from 24 to 27 April 2017. The French Navy ship Auvergne, a FREMM Class Frigate, also visited the Indian Naval Base at Karwar from 02 to 06 October 2017.



The Indian Army and Air Force also maintain robust cooperation with the French Army and Air Force. The Indian Army conducts the biennial exercise SHAKTI with the French Army, whilst the Indian Air Force conducts the GARUDA series of exercises annually. Both the Services also carryout exchanges of Subject Matter Experts and pursue a structured cooperation mechanism through the medium of Staff Talks of their respective Services.









DKS/GY


----------



## RISING SUN

*U.S. Navy carrier drills with Japanese, Indian navy in Sea of Japan*
The U.S. Navy carrier, the USS Ronald Reagan, conducted three days of drills with a Japanese destroyer and two Indian warships in the Sea of Japan, Japan’s navy said on Tuesday.
FILE PHOTO: The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan maneuvers along the waters east of the Korean Peninsula prior to a scheduled port visit in Busan, Republic of Korea in this October 21, 2017 handout photo. Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class MacAdam Kane Weissman/U.S. Navy/Handout via REUTERS

The exercise involving five ships, which ended Monday, came amid heightened tension in the region over North Korea’s ballistic missile and nuclear tests and as U.S. President Donald Trump began a 12-day tour of Asia beginning in Japan on Sunday.

“The exercise helped improve fighting skills and deepened cooperation with India,” Japan’s Maritime Self Defence Force said in a press release.

The 100,000-ton Reagan, which is based in Japan carries around 70 combat aircraft and is the U.S. Navy’s most powerful warship in Asia.

The Reagan will join two other carriers in the Western Pacific, the USS Nimitz and USS Theodore Roosevelt, in a potent reminder to Pyongyang of the U.S. ability to rapidly mobilize military force, U.S. officials told Reuters earlier.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...ndian-navy-in-sea-of-japan-idUSKBN1D70ED?il=0

*All-women crew sailboat of Indian Navy leaves Australia*
The all-women crew of the Indian Navy sailboat, which is on a challenging expedition of circumnavigating the globe, today left port city of Fremantle in Western Australia for its onward journey to New Zealand. The six crew of the Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini, led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, started their maiden voyage on September 10 from Goa and is expected to complete it in about eight months. “The Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini left Fremantle, Australia this morning (05 Nov 17) for its onwards journey to Lyttleton, New Zealand,” Indian Navy Spokesperson Capt D K Sharma said. On October 23, the sailing vessel arrived at Fremantle Port, its first and only stopover in Australia, after completing the first leg of its maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. *The crew was officially welcomed to Western Australia (WA) by Tourism, Defence Issues and Citizenship and Multicultural Interests Minister Paul Papalia and Women’s Interests Minister Simone McGurk on November 1.*

*Federal MPs from Western Australia, Madeleine King and Dr Anne Aly, visited the vessel. Chief of Royal Australian Navy Vice Admiral Tim Barrett also visited the vessel on November 1 to welcome the crew, Capt Sharma said. Vice Admiral Barrett handed over a personal message from Australian Minister for Defence Marise Payne for the crew. The crew had several engagements during its stay in Fremantle, including call-on meetings with Governor of Western Australia Kerry Sanderson AC and Deputy Mayor of City of Fremantle Cr Ingrid Waltham.*

President of WA Legislative Council Kate Doust also hosted the *crew at WA Parliament for an interaction with female MPs from all major parties*. The crew of INSV Tarini also had an opportunity to interact with strategic thinkers and academia during a presentation and reception event hosted by *Perth US-Asia Centre*, a think-tank focusing on geopolitical issues. The crew also visited the scientific facilities at the Indian Ocean Marine Research Centre at University of Western Australia.

*They had a chance to meet renowned Australian scientist and Australian of the Year 2017 Professor Alan Mackay-Sim, who is famous for his work on stem cell research. *Their next stopovers are Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa). INSV Tarini is a 55-foot sailing vessel, which has been built indigenously, and inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...lboat-of-indian-navy-leaves-australia/920416/


----------



## RISING SUN

*LEMOA comes in force, US tanker refuels Indian Navy ship in the Sea of Japan; know what the memorandum is all about*
The Sea of Japan, this week, witnessed a show of military cooperation between US and India, a US Navy tanker refuelled an Indian Navy ship. With the operationalisation of the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Association (LEMOA) between the two countries, both the countries have got the access to each other’s facilities for supplies and repairs. INS Satpura, an Indian Navy stealth frigate, was refuelled by USNS John Ericsson, a US Navy tanker, as a Replenishment at Sea (RAS) activity carried out under the PASSEX (participation exercise). Besides INS Satpura, INS Kadmatt and a Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force vessel, J S Inazuma, also participated in the exercise, which was conducted from November 3-6 in the Sea of Japan. A source told The Indian Express, “The refuelling from a US Navy tanker extends the reach of the Indian Navy, allowing it to operate further, more persistently and for a longer duration. It is also a statement of intent about the India-US relationship.” It must be noted that this is the first time an Indian ship has been refuelled at sea by a US tanker.

The PASSEX, which was reportedly requested by the Indian Navy, arises when ships from two or more navies are operating in the same area and take the opportunity to train together. During the exercise, the two countries had first utilised the LEMOA to transfer fuel from INS Jyoti, an Indian Navy tanker, to two US Navy ships. As per the report, LEMOA was also used for accounting purposes during the training Exercise Yudh Abhyas in the US. India and the US signed LEMOA last August, however, it only operationalised earlier this year, once the two sides exchanged the annexures listing the point of contacts and the authority chain to be followed.

Meanwhile, India and the US are working closely to sign the Helicopter Operations on Ships Other than Aircraft Carriers (HOSTAC) agreement, which will allow the two navies to land and take off from ships of both.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...know-what-the-memorandum-is-all-about/928773/


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee & Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba releasing the ‘Joint Training Doctrine Indian Armed Forces - 2017’, in New Delhi on November 14, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa and the Chief of Integrated Defence Staff to the Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee (CISC), Lt. Gen. Satish Dua are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Photos: Air display by Indian Navy for differently abled children in Mumbai*
Nov 16, 2017 11:30 IST



8/8
*A large number of children visited the air station and utilised the opportunity to understand and appreciate the yeoman service being rendered by the Air Arm of the Indian Navy. The event was organised with a motive to create an environment to motivate the young minds while instilling a sense of patriotism and pride for their armed forces. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*In continuation of Navy Week 2017 celebrations, a static display for differently abled children was organised for two days from November 13th to 15th at Indian Naval Ship (INS) Shikra, located at Colaba, Mumbai. A total of 481 students and teachers from Sankalp and other schools participated in the event which provided the visitors an opportunity to tour specialised aircraft and interact with pilots and crew. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*Air show for differently abled children as a part of Navy Day celebrations at INS Shikra, Mumbai. INS Shikra is the only Indian Naval Air Station which is a heliport providing basing facilities and operational support to Naval and Coast Guard helicopters including all ship borne flights of the Western Naval Command. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*The Navy Week 2017 which started on October 18, will continue till December 1 to provide a glimpse of various aspects of naval technology and life on-board to the public through a guided tour by officers and crew members of Indian Navy. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*Differently abled children guided by officials take a tour of the N 477 Chetak at Indian Naval Ship (INS) Shikra, located at Colaba, Mumbai. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*Indian Navy pilots seen at the airbase as part of a guided tour organised by the Navy in Colaba, Mumbai. The Indian Navy observes December 4 as Navy day to commemorate the successful missile attack on Karachi during the Indo-Pakistan war of 1971. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*Physically abled children take a tour at the Indian Naval Ship (INS) Shikra, Mumbai through a guided tour by officers and crew members of Indian Navy. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*Students participating in the event wave during the air show organised by Indian Navy in Mumbai. The children got the opportunity to learn about the different types of naval helicopters and witnessed routine flying operations from the heliport . (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*




8/8
*A large number of children visited the air station and utilised the opportunity to understand and appreciate the yeoman service being rendered by the Air Arm of the Indian Navy. The event was organised with a motive to create an environment to motivate the young minds while instilling a sense of patriotism and pride for their armed forces. (Pratik Chorge/ HT Photo)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-November, 2017 13:26 IST
*A seminar on ‘Cyber Security in the context of Indian Navy’ at New Delhi *

A seminar on ‘Cyber Security in the Context of Indian Navy’ was held on 17 November 2017 at Dr. DS Kothari Auditorium, DRDO Bhawan, New Delhi by Directorate of Information Warfare, Integrated Headquarters Ministry of Defence (Navy). Over 350 personnel attended the seminar which included officers and sailors from various directorates of IHQ MoD (Navy), Naval units in Delhi area and other Naval stations, officers from sister Services, civilian dignitaries and professionals from cyber security industry. In the inaugural session, Vice Admiral SN Ghormade AVSM, NM, Director General Naval Operations welcomed the gathering and presented the theme of the seminar. The Chief Guest of the event, Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff delivered the keynote address. In his address, he shared his thoughts on cyber security and the challenges faced by the Indian Navy in the domain. He also enunciated the importance of responsible usage of social media and smart devices. A special address was also delivered by Dr. Gulshan Rai, National Cyber Security Coordinator.

The seminar saw distinguished speakers and practitioners from the Indian Navy sharing their perspectives on Cyber Systems related to Military viz. ‘Achieving Information Security for Military Embedded Systems’ and ‘Leveraging Cyber Operations for Information Superiority in the Network Centric Battlefield’. Speakers also deliberated upon issues such as ‘Cyber Security Challenges posed by Smart phones and IOT Devices’ and ‘Implications of Social Media on Operations Security’.

The seminar provided a platform for interaction and sharing of knowledge and experience in Cyber security among the experts in the field. The seminar was of immense benefit to all the participants especially those who are directly involved with the cyber security of their respective organisations.


----------



## RISING SUN

*To bolster Africa ties, Indian navy sends ship to Tanzania*
In an initiative to bolster bilateral relations with friendly foreign countries and navies in the *Indian Ocean region*, INS Sarvekshak, a hydrographic survey ship of *Indian Navy*'s Southern Naval Command, arrived Dar-es-Salaam Tanzania on November 15 for undertaking joint Hydrographic Survey along with the Tanzanian Navy.

The joint survey will be conducted with the Naval personnel of Tanzania who have been trained in India in National Institute of Hydrography, Goa.

During the survey, training of Tanzanian Naval personnel will also be undertaken on advanced hydrographic equipment and practices. The ship will visit Dar-es-Salaam harbour in Tanzania during her stay for refuelling and replenishing stores and provisions. 

Joint exercises with Tanzanian Navy are planned during the period of deployment.

The ship will be undertaking pioneer survey of Pemba Island which would include detailed surveys of Port of Wesha and Kiuyo and Pemba Channel in Tanzania and on completion will be proceeding to Port Louis in Mauritius in December for survey of Grand Port. In recent past, Indian Naval Hydrographic Ships Jamuna, Sutlej and Darshak have undertaken various hydrographic surveys of Dar-es-Salaam, Zanzibar, Makoni and Port Tanga in Tanzania. INS Sarvekshak has also undertaken various foreign cooperation surveys in the last few years in Sri Lanka, Mauritius, Seychelles and Kenya.
http://www.timesnownews.com/india/a...ies-indian-navy-sends-ship-to-tanzania/126995

*Indian Navy signs deal with Tata for portable diver detection sonars*
On 15 November, India’s Tata Power Strategic Engineering Division (SED) was awarded a contract for the supply of portable diver detection sonars (PDDSs) to the Indian Navy (IN), intended to enhance the service’s underwater surveillance capabilities and its ability to counter asymmetric threats.

The sonars, which are being acquired under the ‘Make and Buy (Indian)’ category of the Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 (DPP-2016), will be manufactured by Tata Power SED under a transfer of technology from Israel’s DSIT Solutions, according to India’s Press Information Bureau (PIB).

Senior IN officials told _Jane’s_ that Tata Power will deliver approximately 50 PDDSs in the first lot, after which their numbers are expected to rise “substantially”.
http://www.janes.com/article/75747/...with-tata-for-portable-diver-detection-sonars


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-November, 2017 15:43 IST
*Navy Health Camp organised at Aurangabad (Distt Palwal) as part of Navy Week 2017 Celebrations *

As a part of Navy Week celebrations, Indian Navy is conducting a free health camp for the general public from 18 to 20 November 2017 at Aurangabad, Palwal District, Haryana. Through this outreach programme, the Indian Navy aims to bring about awareness in the general public about the role and task of the Navy and also encourage youngsters to consider Navy as a career.

The Medical Camp was inaugurated by Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff in an impressive function at Government Girls Senior Secondary School, Aurangabad on 18 November 2017. Surgeon Vice Admiral AA Pawar, VSM, PHS, Director General Medical Services (Navy) welcomed the dignitaries and the gathering. Smt. Anju Chaudhary, Addl DC, Palwal, Sh. Suresh Chahal SDM, Palwal & Sh. Hardeep Singh Sarpanch of the village were present at the function. Surgeon Commodore Shankar Narayan, VSM Principal Director Medical Services (HS) delivered the vote of thanks.

After the inaugural function, the Chief Guest Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC visited the out-patient departments and interacted with the medical staff consisting of doctors, nursing officers and medical technicians. Subsequently, in an extremely well attended media interaction programme, Admiral Lanba interacted with the media personnel of both electronic and print media.

As a prelude to the camp, a mobile laboratory with facilities to carry out blood investigations was established at three villages, viz., Deeghot on 11 November 2017, Bamikhera on 12 November 2017 and at Aurangabad on 13 and 14 November 2017. Nearly 600 people were benefited by the mobile laboratory.

A medical team consisting of specialists, super-specialists and para-medical staff from the premier Naval Hospitals INHS Asvini at Mumbai and INHS Kalyani at Visakhapatnam has been instrumental in the conduct of the camp. The specialists will conduct out-patient consultation for medical, surgical, gynaecology, paediatric, eye, ENT, skin and cardiology ailments. The camp is supported by a dental chair for treating minor dental ailments and by laboratory, ultrasonography, echocardiography and pharmacy facilities. The camp also has facilities to screen for cancer cervix and cancer breast in women.







*Adm. Sunil Lanba CNS at the Naval Health Camp Organised as a Navy Week 2017*

*******


----------



## RISING SUN

*Force multiplier: Littoral mission *
Naval frigate Taragiri, since decommissioned, was out at sea on patrol when the killer waves of the calamitous tsunami struck the Indian Ocean littoral countries in 2004. The Mumbai-based warship was signalled to set course for the Southern Naval Command in Kochi from where it stacked up relief and rehabilitation material and headed straight to Galle in Sri Lanka, which had witnessed widespread devastation.

In the next 14 days, the ship was able to construct shelters for some 1,200 people to live, provide medical aid to 2,500 people, create sanitation facilities, repair boats, clean water supply lines and some 800 wells that had been contaminated.

Simply put, the ship’s company won the hearts and minds of the people of Galle and the Sri Lankan administration. Such goodwill stays, recalls Commodore G. Prakash, who as a young commander skippered Taragiri at the time of the relief operation.

There were other nations, too, carrying out similar work, but the Indian naval team, with two engineering companies of the Army attached to it for undertaking civil reconstruction work, was head and shoulders above the rest. “The point is, we are trained and equipped for war, but actually do a gamut of things. Same with the Army and this is possible because of our doctrinal synergy, versatility and adaptability,” says Cmde Prakash, serving now as Commanding Officer of the naval base station INS Venduruthy.

*Several roles*

A blue water force with potent strike power and an instrument of diplomacy, the Navy also dons several other roles such as humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) work in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), assistance to civil authorities and support to the Coast Guard in search and rescue operations. It also oversees coastal security operations, in which the Coast Guard is mandated to play the lead role. The Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Southern Naval Command, Vice Admiral A.R. Karve right now, doubles up as Commander-in-Chief of Coastal Defence in the South — a system brought about in the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai attacks.

“It’s a brown water job that’s been assigned to the Navy, to strengthen other maritime agencies that are stakeholders in security and bring them up to a certain level of operational efficiency within the coastal security architecture,” an officer explains.

As for HADR operations, ships based at the Southern Naval Command fanned out to different parts of the world, to Sri Lanka, Tanzania, Indonesia et al to name a few, in the recent past with tonnes of relief material for assistance.

“It’s a standard procedure to equip every naval ship out at sea with HADR bricks in anticipation of call for help. Each of our ships is capable of taking on a variety of roles depending on the task at hand. The personnel are also trained to adapt and respond to a multitude of situations,” says Rear Admiral K. Swaminathan, Chief Staff Officer (Training) at the Southern Naval Command.

*Training for students*

Command Plans Officer Phani Kumar adds that the Navy recently gave a day-long training to members of the Students Rapid Response Force constituted in Kozhikode district for swift response to calamities.

Speedy assistance in times of emergency is something that both the Navy, as the net provider of security in the region, and the Coast Guard, as the prime responder to maritime rescue requirements, carry out as a matter of routine. “Coordination and cooperation with the State and district administrations is an ongoing process, and at various levels,” Cdr Kumar explains.

The Command Clearance Diving Team remains on call 24x7 for diving operations, as water-related exigencies are commonplace in *Kerala. *The Command provided diving assistance to the State administration 28 times since December, 2016, at the request of the district authorities of Ernakulam, Idukki, Alappuzha, Thiruvananthapuram and the Kerala Police. “The team gets down to work without delay, the only time taken is to choose the right gear for the particular contingency to be addressed,” says Rear Admiral Swaminathan.

Capacity building topping its agenda, the Command, in June this year, trained a batch of NCC cadets in scuba diving. It’s a formidable cooperation, given that a naval diving team remains stationed at the venue of the annual Nehru Trophy Boat Trace each year for rescue support.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/force-multiplier-littoral-mission/article20552646.ece

*Indian Naval Vessel Reaches Tanzania for Joint Hydro-Graphic Survey*
The Indian Navy’s INS Sarvekshak has arrived at Dar es Salaam and will carry out a joint hydro-graphic survey with the Tanzanian Navy. With this, the Indian Navy intends to strengthen cooperation with African nations and increase its sphere of influence in the Indian Ocean region.

“During the survey, training of Tanzanian personnel will also be undertaken on advanced hydro-graphic equipment and practices. The ship will visit Dar-es-Salaam harbor in Tanzania during the stay for re-fueling and replenishing stores and provisions,” the Indian Navy said in a statement.

“The ship will be undertaking a pioneer survey of Pemba Island which will include detailed surveys of Port of Wesha and Kiuyo and Pemba Channel in Tanzania and on the completion will be proceeding to Port Louis in Mauritius in December for a survey of the Grand Port,” the statement further read.

INS Sarvekshak is a specialized survey ship of the Indian Navy presently based at Kochi and is fitted with state-of-the-art survey equipment. In addition, the ship also carries an integral Cheetak helicopter, which will be extensively deployed during the survey.
https://sputniknews.com/military/201711181059215196-indian-vessel-reaches-tanzania/

*Indian Navy Ships Satpura and Kadmatt in Thailand for IFR*




Source - CAND
*Indian Navy Ships Satpura and Kadmatt have entered Port Laem Chabang, Thailand on 17 November 2017 to participate in the International Fleet Review (IFR).*





In pursuance of India’s _Act East _Policy and demonstration of India’s commitment to peace and stability in the Indo-Pacific Region, Indian Navy Ships Satpura and Kadmatt entered Port Laem Chabang, Thailand on 17 November 2017. While on the 5-day visit, both ships will represent India in the International Fleet Review (IFR) being organised at Pattaya Bay to commemorate the 50th anniversary of ASEAN. This year, India is celebrating the 25th anniversary of its partnership with ASEAN and 70 years of diplomatic relations with Thailand.

The Indian delegation is being led by Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, AVSM Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command. The Admiral will call on the Chief of the Royal Thai Navy (RTN), other high ranking government officials in Thailand and engage delegation leaders from several other countries during his stay in Thailand on behalf on Indian Navy. 

The Royal Thai Navy is hosting the IFR, where-in over 40 warships from ASEAN and several partner nations are expected to participate. In addition to various operational and technological demonstrations/exhibitions, numerous cultural events are also scheduled in conjunction with the Fleet Review. These include an air race, a traditional Swan Boats King’s Cup and an International Navies City Parade at Pattaya Beach.

India shares special bonds of friendship with Thailand. This relationship is also reflected in the cooperation between the Indian Navy and its Thai counterpart. Both navies have regularly conducted Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) in the Andaman Sea twice a year since 2005 and so far 23 CORPATs have been conducted.

India has also been at the forefront of all initiatives by the ASEAN comity, ever since its formation. India’s ‘_Look East’_ and ‘_Act East’_ policies have always complemented ASEAN’S endeavours. Ships of the Indian Navy are deployed every year to ASEAN countries and showcase India’s commitment to her partners. Bilateral exercises between Indian Navy and other navies of these countries enhance interoperability and forge shared perceptions.
https://www.yovizag.com/indian-navy...nter-thailand-ifr-international-fleet-review/


----------



## RISING SUN

*INAS 312 best naval air squadron*





Commanding officers of all naval air squadrons attended the annual edition of the Naval Flight Safety Seminar hosted by the Southern Naval Command.

Vice Admiral A.R. Karve, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of the Command, inaugurated. He said it was fitting that the seminar was being held at the cradle of Indian naval aviation, which has now grown to be a force to reckon with.

The seminar discussed topics like the ‘Study of Best Practices of Civil and Advanced Foreign Military Aviation for Enhancing Flight Safety’ and ‘Imperatives of Airspace Management in a Rapidly Integrating and Dense Air Environment’.

A total of seven papers were presented on these themes. Various aviation accidents and incidents of the Indian Navy, Indian Air Force and Indian Army were discussed in detail as case studies.

Vice Admiral Karve awarded the Chief of Naval Staff (CNS) trophies for flight safety and the best naval air squadron to the commanding officers of the winning air squadrons. The Indian Naval Air Squadron (INAS) 312, the squadron operating P8-I aircraft based at Arakkonam, was adjudged the best air squadron of the Navy for the year 2016-17, while INAS 550 squadron based at Kochi operating the Dornier aircraft was adjudged the runners up. INAS 318, the Dornier aircraft operating squadron at Port Blair, was adjudged best frontline squadron in terms of flight safety.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Kochi/inas-312-best-naval-air-squadron/article20546964.ece

*Indian Navy ship arrives in Tanzania for joint exercises, survey mission*
India’s Navy says that the INS Sarkevshak has arrived in Dar es Salaam, where the ship and crew are part of a survey mission and will participate in joint exercises with the Tanzanian Navy.

The mission is part of India’s effort to strengthen its relationships with Indian Ocean nations, especially those in Africa as Narendra Modi’s government seeks more influence on the continent. The Indian ship in recent years also has conducted cooperative exercises with Kenya, Mauritius and Seychelles. Another trip to Port Louis in Mauritius is planned in December following the Sarkevshak’s current work.

In Tanzania, the ship will complete detailed surveys of Pemba Island, including the Port of Wesha and Kiuyo, and the Pemba Channel. Past hydrographic surveys have been done at Dar es Salaam, Zanzibar, Makoni and Port Tanga.

“The joint survey will be conducted with the naval personnel of Tanzania who have been trained in India in National Institute of Hydrography, Goa,” the Indian Navy said. “During the survey, training of Tanzanian naval personnel will also be undertaken on advanced hydrographic equipment and practices.”

The INS Sarvekshak is a specialized survey ship with state-of-the-art equipment that includes a deep sea multibeam echo sounder system, side scan sonars and a fully automated digital surveying and processing system. The ship also carries a Chetak helicopter used to conduct the surveys. It has a crew of 15 officers and 175 sailors, the Indian Navy said.
https://africatimes.com/2017/11/17/...-tanzania-for-joint-exercises-survey-mission/

*Indian Navy ships take part in fleet review in Thailand*
Bi-lateral ties between Thailand and India come to fore at the meet.




Indian Naval Ship Satpura anchored in Thailand as a part of the International Fleet Review on Friday. (Photo: DC)
*Visakhapatnam:* In pursuance of India’s Act East policy and demonstration of India’s commitment to peace and stability in the Indo-Pacific Region, Naval ships Satpura and Kadmatt entered Port Laem Chabang in Thailand on Friday. During the five-day visit, both ships will represent India in the International fleet review (IFR) being organised at Pattaya Bay to comemorate the 50th anniversary of ASEAN. 

This year, India also celebrates the 25th anniversary of partnering ASEAN and 70 years of diplomatic relations with Thailand. The Indian delegation is being led by Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command. The Admiral will call on the Chief of the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) and other high ranking government officials in Thailand and engage with leaders from other countries during his stay there. 

The Royal Thai Navy is hosting the IFR, wherein over 40 warships from ASEAN and partner nations are expected to participate. In addition to various operational and technological demonstrations, numerous cultural events are also scheduled in conjunction with the fleet review. These include an air race, a traditional swan boats cup and a Navies city parade at Pattaya Beach. 

India shares a special bond with Thailand and this is reflected in the cooperation between the two Navy’s. Both Navy’s have regularly conducted Coordinated Patrols (CORPAT) in the Andaman Sea twice a year since 2005 and so far, 23 CORPATs have been conducted. India has also been at the forefront of all initiatives by the ASEAN, since inception. 

India’s ‘Look East’ and ‘Act East’ policies have been a perfect conjugate to ASEAN’S endeavours. Ships of the Indian Navy are deployed every year to ASEAN countries and symbolise India’s commitment to her partners. Bilateral exercises with these countries enhance interoperability and forge shared perceptions.
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ps-take-part-in-fleet-review-in-thailand.html

*Four firms in race to build 6 highspeed landing craft for Indian Navy*
Domestic shipyard companies are in the fray to build six highspeed landing craft (HSLC) for the Indian Navy, according to a report by The Economic Times. This will significantly enhance the country’s capability to land troops, tanks and armoured vehicles on enemy coasts.

According to the report, the Indian Navy had called for request for information (RFI) from interested parties to supply HSLC on September 22, to which Reliance Naval & Engineering, L&T shipyard, Goa Shipyard and Cochin Shipyard responded.

Sources aware of the development told the newspaper that the companies' responses with their technical capabilities, their design of the product and how they will execute the manufacturing.

The navy is in urgent need of HSLCs as they can be operated from landing platform docks (LPDs) or large amphibious warships. They can be used for amphibious operations that could be anchored 25-30 miles offshore.

The cost of acquiring these six craft is estimated at Rs 3,000 crore and they will be delivered by 2023.

The minimum requirement of the Indian Navy is that these HSLCs carry a minimum of 180 troops with a cargo of up to 65 tonnes, which will include tanks, armoured vehicles and equipment.

To provide protection to the navy personnel on the HSLC, the craft will be equipped with cameras for all-round view and will come with strong bulletproof and armoured plating to carry machine guns on both sides while transporting.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/tr...ed-landing-craft-for-indian-navy-2441373.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Foursome break through the glass ceiling in Navy *
As they emerged at the drill shed after the grand passing-out parade in which they marched shoulder to shoulder with their male counterparts in the Indian Naval Academy (INA) here, they could not hide their excitement at being the ‘firsts’ in the Indian Navy.

At the Admiral Ronald Lyndsdale Pereira drill shed, where all the 328 cadets of the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard (ICG) and two international cadets gathered on Wednesday morning for the ‘Shipping of Stripes’ ceremony, these four young women in uniform hogged the limelight.

The ceremony, in which parents and guardians of the passing-out cadets shipped the Naval and ICG epaulettes on the shoulders of their wards, marks their transformation from cadets into full-fledged uniformed officers.

Shakthimaya S. from Thiruvananthapuram stood with Roopa A. from Puducherry and Aastha Sehgal from New Delhi. They are the first women officers to join the Naval Armaments Inspectorate (NAI). Subhangi Swaroop from Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh, another cadet to pass out, is going to be the first woman pilot in the Navy. Except Shakthimaya, these women cadets-turned-officers are daughters of officers in uniforms.

“We are proud of being the first women officers to be selected for the NAI,” said Ms. Sehgal after the ceremony. “We treat this ‘first’ as a great achievement for us,” Ms. Roopa chipped, with enthusiasm writ large on here face. Ms. Shakthimaya is no less thrilled. “Three of us have also been selected for the Republic Day Parade,” she said.

Ms. Swaroop, set to be the first woman pilot in the Navy, would soon be joining men flying Navy’s maritime patrol aircraft or combat platforms. That would be after training at the INS Garuda, Navy’s air station in Kochi.

“It is a challenge and I promise to live up to the expectations,” she said as her proud father Gyan Swaroop, a Commander of the Indian Navy, watched. “I am the happiest person now as my daughter is going to be the first woman pilot in the Navy,” he added.

A total of 328 cadets of the Navy and ICJ, including one cadet each from Tanzania and the Maldives, passed out of the INA on completion of their training. The passing-out Midshipmen and cadets belonged to four courses, names INA Course (B.Tech.), INA Course (M.Sc.), Naval Orientation Course-NOC (extended) and NOC (regular). The cadets included 20 female cadets from the Indian Navy. The parade was reviewed by Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chairman, Chiefs Staff Committee, and Chief of the Naval Staff.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...comes-down-in-indian-navy/article20648611.ece

*India extends deadline for naval UAV RFI*
India’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) has extended its deadline to 21 November for overseas vendors to respond to its global request for information (RFI) for 50 naval shipborne unmanned aircraft systems (NSUASs) for the Indian Navy (IN).

First issued on 10 October the RFI states that the fixed-wing, catapult-launched NSUASs will be required to operate around the clock in low visibility conditions from ships and shore-based establishments to augment maritime domain awareness around an IN task force.

The systems' secondary roles will include reconnaissance and surveillance, target acquisition, and assistance in search-and-rescue missions as well as deployments in anti-piracy and anti-terrorist operations.
http://www.janes.com/article/75857/india-extends-deadline-for-naval-uav-rfi

*Indian Navy to receive first of two submarine rescue systems in March 2018*
The Indian Navy (IN) will receive the first of two submarine rescue systems (SRSs) from UK-based company JFD in March 2018, senior IN officials told _Jane’s_ on 20 November.

The INR4 billion (USD62 million) deal for the supply of the two third-generation, 30-tonne SRSs was signed in mid-2015, and includes deep submergence and rescue vessels (DSRVs), launch and recovery systems (LARSs), as well as transfer-under-pressure (TUP) systems.

In a 17 November statement, JFD, which did not identify the IN as the recipient of the two SRSs, stated that the contract also includes all the support equipment and logistics required to operate the system in addition to a 25-year all-inclusive after-sales service support programme.
http://www.janes.com/article/75829/...of-two-submarine-rescue-systems-in-march-2018


----------



## sr1

In a first, a woman has been inducted as a pilot in the Indian Navy and three other female cadets will create history by becoming the country’s first women officers at the Naval Armament Inspectorate (NAI) branch.

In a first, a woman has been inducted as a pilot in the Indian Navy. *Shubhangi Swaroop*, who hails from Uttar Pradesh, will soon be flying Maritime Reconnaissance aircraft.

Three other women cadets, Astha Segal from New Delhi, Roopa A from Puducherry and Sakthi Maya S from Kerala, also created history by becoming the country’s first women officers at the Naval Armament Inspectorate (NAI) branch of the Navy.

After their Naval Orientation course, all the four in their early 20s, had passed out of the Ezhimala Naval Academy at a glittering function in Kannur attended by Naval chief Admiral Sunil Lanba.




For Shubhangi, who is the daughter of a Naval commander, its a dream come true on being selected as a pilot. Though Shubhangi is the first Naval woman pilot, the Navy’s Aviation branch has had women officers operating as air traffic control officers and as observers in the aircraft who are responsible for communication and weapons, Southern Naval spokesperson Commander Sreedhar Warrier told PTI.

The NAI branch is responsible for auditing and assessing the state of weapons and ammunition of the Navy. All the four will be undergoing subsequent professional training in their respective chosen branches before being employed on duty, Commander Warrier said.

Shubhangi will be trained at the Air Force Academy at Hyderabad which trains pilots of the Army, Navy and the Air Force, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Terma to supply SCANTER 6002 radars for Indian Navy’s SSR project*

Danish aerospace, defence and security company Terma has secured a new contract to deliver 31 units of its SCANTER 6002 radar for the Indian Navy’s surface surveillance radar (SSR) project.

Terma is expected to carry out the delivery in collaboration with India-based firm Tata Advanced Systems (TASL), which is currently serving as the prime contractor for the SSR project.

The navy’s SSR programme represents the first procurement to be made by the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) under the ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ category of its defence procurement procedure (DPP).

Terma will be responsible for the delivery, deployment and commissioning of the SCANTER 6002 radar systems on-board the Indian Navy vessels as part of the deal.

"Terma will be responsible for the delivery, deployment and commissioning of the SCANTER 6002 radar systems on-board the Indian Navy vessels as part of the deal."
The arrangement will also see the company supply simulation systems and ensure the establishment of depot-level facilities, as well as provide integrated logistics support for the deliveries, which are to be spread over a ten-year period.

The radar is currently being manufactured indigenously via transfer of technology (ToT) from Terma.

SCANTER 6002 is a latest and advanced high-performance solid state radar system, which is capable of carrying out round-the-clock operations.

Terma previously collaborated with Canadian firm Nanowave Technologies in October to supply the SCANTER 6002 radar to Lockheed Martin Canada, which was chosen by Irving Shipbuilding to provide its combat management system (CMS 330) to the Royal Canadian Navy’s (RCN) new fleet of arctic and offshore patrol ships (AOPSs).

The AOPSs are currently under construction at Irving Shipbuilding’s Halifax Shipyard.

Terma’s SCANTER radar systems are specifically designed to enter service in scenarios when the commercial marine radar fails in order to meet requirements for noise and interference rejection, signal processing, electronic interfacing, signal distribution and resistance to extreme environments.
https://www.naval-technology.com/news/terma-supply-scanter-6002-radars-indian-navys-ssr-project/

*Indian Navy Ship Kadmatt on overseas sojourn to Cambodia *
INS Kadmatt, an anti-submarine warfare corvette is docked at Sihanoukville port of Cambodia for a duration of three days and the aim of this overseas sojourn is to commemorate the 25th anniversary of India–ASEAN dialogue and in consonance with India’s ‘_Act East’_ policy. It also aims at showcasing India’s ship building capability, long sustenance and global reach of the Indian Navy. The Indian Navy ship has been deployed in the region since early Sept 2017 and is visiting Cambodia on completion of the ASEAN IFR held at Pataya, Thailand last week.





During the course of the three days, the Commanding Officer will call on several high ranking officers of Royal Cambodian Navy. A training capsule for the for Cambodia Naval personnel will be conducted on board the ship as well as sports activities between the navies. The sojourn is to cement friendly ties and aid mutual growth and development. The ship will also take part in a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with ships of the Royal Cambodian Navy on her departure from Sihanoukville.

India and Cambodia share historical ties and India has supported the development of Cambodia through various initiatives starting with the establishment of a embassy in 1981. The current overseas visit is expected to enhance and strengthen the mutual relationship between the two nations and promotes closer cooperation, building trust and confidence between both navies to promote peace and stability in the maritime region.
https://www.yovizag.com/indian-navy-ship-kadmatt-overseas-sojourn-cambodia/

*Indian Navy ship helps vessel from Cyprus in Gulf of Oman*
An Indian Navy ship has helped a vessel from Cyprus with 27 Indian crew members after it was chased by three skiffs 70 nautical miles off Muscat.

Navy spokesperson Captain D K Sharma said Indian Navy ship Trikand rescued MV Kamlesh after it was chased by the skiffs at around 0230 hours yesterday.

INS Trikand, deployed as part of the mission-based deployment in the Gulf of Oman, also rendered assistance to an Iranian trawler.

Captain Sharma said the trawler had 20 crew onboard and seven was adrift for last five days due engine failure.

He said INS Trikand on receipt of a distress call from the trawler in the Gulf of Oman sent technical team by boat and repaired the trawler after which it resumed its passage. 
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...el-from-cyprus-in-gulf-of-oman/1/1096771.html

*Navy Chief heads to Bangladesh for multilateral naval exercise*
Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba will embark on a three-day visit to Bangladesh tomorrow for a multilateral naval exercise being held under a regional maritime forum set up by India’s initiative. His visit was also aimed at consolidating bilateral naval relations and to explore new avenues for maritime cooperation, the defence ministry said.

It said Indian naval ships Ranvir, Sahyadri, Gharial and Sukanya along with one maritime patrol aircraft P-8I will take part in the International Multilateral Maritime Search and Rescue Exercise (IMMSAREX) which will be inaugurated by Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday in the port city of Cox’s Bazar. The exercise is taking place under the aegis of Indian Ocean Naval Symposium (IONS) — an initiative of the Indian Navy that was launched in 2008 to bring together littoral states in the region.

The IONS has now grown into a formidable organisation comprising 23 member nations and nine observer countries. The ministry said apart from the exercise, an ‘Extraordinary Conclave of Chiefs (ECoC)’ meeting of IONS was scheduled on November 28 which will also be attended by Admiral Lanba.

The meeting was expected to review the progress made by three IONS Working Groups on maritime security information exchange, interoperability and humanitarian assistance. Lanba will also hold bilateral discussions with Chief of the Naval Staff of Bangladesh Navy on Monday and several other navy chiefs of other participating countries.

The defence ministry said Lanba would also be gifting ‘War Memorabilia’ for the ‘Liberation War Museum’ of Bangladesh.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...desh-for-multilateral-naval-exercise-4954202/


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Navy Ready to Receive Multiple Maneuverable Warhead Tracking Vessel*
The vessel’s X-band precision tracking radar can track the inbound flight trajectories of multiple maneuverable warheads apart from monitoring the trajectories of intercontinental ballistic missiles and submarine-launched ballistic missiles.

The Indian Navy is expecting to receive its first missile-range instrumentation ship (MRIS), the country's most advanced and largest ocean surveillance vessel, in the first quarter of 2018. The rigorous trial of the 1000-ton ship named VC-11184 is currently underway on the eastern coast of the country. Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), a Vizag-based shipbuilder, is hopeful that it will be able to meet the delivery deadline of the twin 9,000 kW diesel engine ship.

"The ship is almost ready and once the trials get over, it will be officially handed to the Navy in 2018," an HSL official was quoted as saying by the Times of India.





© AP Photo/ Bikas Das
Indian Navy Gets More Stealth Power With Anti-Submarine Warship INS Kiltan
This 175-meter-long vessel, designed by Vik Sandvik Design India, has a specialized deck to house a 12-ton multirole helicopter. The MRIS can cruise at a speed of 21 knots with 300 crew members.
_*A second MRIS, smaller in size and meant to monitor the flight trajectories of subsonic and supersonic cruise missiles, is also under construction at the state-owned Cochin Shipyard Ltd and is expected to enter into service in 2020.*_

The Indian government had asked its two state-owned shipbuilders to manufacture a specially designed ship that can monitor the flight trajectory of Indian intercontinental ballistic missiles and submarine-launched ballistic missiles during test launches. However, the final product is an upgraded version that can also track the inbound flight trajectories of multiple maneuverable warheads.
https://sputniknews.com/military/201711231059360410-indian-navy-warhead-tracking-vessel/


----------



## RISING SUN

*India's first indigenous submarine INS Kalvari to join Navy fleet in December*

INS Kalvari, a diesel electric conventional submarine will be joining the Indian Navy fleet on the 2nd week of December, top Ministry of Defence sources have told India Today. Kalvari means 'a deep sea tiger shark'

Prime Minister Narendra Modi is expected to be in Mumbai for the commissioning of the submarine.

Submarines are key to "sea- denial". Lurking underwater they deny the enemy space to operate in the seas. And, therefore are critical to dominating vast waters of the oceans and seas.The last time the India Navy got a submarine was seventeen years ago.





INS Kalvari is the first of the six Scorpene class submarines. These are being built in India by Mazagon Docks Limited - a Ministry of Defence-owned shipyard - in collaboration with France's Naval Group ( earlier called the DCNS).

The INS Kalvari will have anti-ship missiles and long-range guided torpedoes and modern sensor suite that will enable it seek out the enemy from long ranges.

The Scorpene Project was signed in October 2005 and was to cost the exchequer Rs 23, 652 crore. The project has seen delays and cost overruns. INS Kalvari was to role out by 2012

While India has one of finest submarine arm, acquisition of these critical platforms suffered a jolt after allegations of corruption in the late-80s.

It was alleged that kick-backs were paid when India bought submarines from Germany. Investigations that spanned over decades remained inconclusive and successive governments shied away from acquiring submarines

The Indian fleet of submarine has been declining steadily. It now has just 13 conventional submarines - nine Russian made Kilo-class (EKMs) and four German-designed HDWs (SSKs) - most of which are over three decades old.

As against India's dozen-odd conventional submarines, China has fleet of about 60 odd conventional and nuclear submarines. Increasingly, these are being spotted in Indian Ocean Region ( IOR). And according to estimates of the Pentagon the Chinese People's Liberation Army( Navy) will have about 70- 80 conventional and nuclear submarines.

In the late 1990s, New Delhi cleared the 30-year submarine building plan. It was envisaged that Indian Navy would buy six submarines each from the Western and Russian Bloc and subsequently come- up with its own submarine design.

While the project failed to take-off, the 30-year submarine plan was tweaked subsequently. India went for mix and match of conventional and nuclear - or strategic submarines - were included at a later stage.

India is now building a fleet of nuclear powered submarines that are capable of firing nuclear missiles from under the sea.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...to-join-navy-fleet-in-december/1/1093766.html


----------



## RISING SUN

*Indian Navy gets logistics base east of Malacca in Singapore*
In what could be a key strategic development that could raise the eyebrows in Beijing, India now has an arrangement to have its naval warships refuelled and restocked at Singapore, located at gateway to the contested waters of the South China Sea through which passes some 35 per cent of Indian trade. India and Singapore on Wednesday signed a Navy-to-Navy agreement. Defence Minister of Singapore Dr Ng Eng Hens at a joint press conference with his Indian counterpart Nirmala Sitharaman said: “We encourage Indian Navy to visit Changi base (Singapore) more often. The bilateral Navy agreement has the mutual logistics support.” He went on to say that both countries would increase more participation and activity in the Malacca Straits and the Andaman Sea. Singapore sits at the eastern edge of this crucial water channel that is the shortest route between Indian Ocean with the Pacific Ocean. The Navy will have a full-fledged logistics facility that is 2,177 km east from its nearest base at Port Blair in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands in the Bay of Bengal. This is the first such military logistics agreement with a country east of Malacca indicating a shift eastwards for the Indian Navy. In the past decade, India has laid down its primary area of interest as the sea between the Gulf of Hormuz (Persian Gulf) and the Straits of Malacca. The waters east of Mallaca have been an area of secondary interest and with this move will buttress Indian engagement with the 10-member Asean bloc. Indian Navy has started its Mallaca patrol in June this year to protect the sea lanes of communication (SLOCs). The US Department of Defence, in its Military and Security Developments involving the People’s Republic of China 2017 highlighted why the Malacca Straits were crucial for China. It said, “Malacca Straits are critical to the transport of natural gas and oil…China is particularly reliant on unimpeded sea lane of communications like the South China Sea and Malacca Straits.” “In 2016, approximately 80 per cent of China’s oil imports and 11 per cent of natural gas imports transited the South China Sea and Strait of Malacca. Despite China’s efforts, the sheer volume of oil and liquefied natural gas that is imported to China from the Middle East and Africa will continue to make strategic sea lane of communications important to China,” the report noted. In 2016, China imported oil to meet approximately 64 per cent of its needs. This figure is projected to grow to approximately 80 per cent by 2035, according to the International Energy Agency. China continues to look primarily to the Persian Gulf, Africa to satisfy its growing oil and gas demands, making the Malacca Straits even more important.
https://idrw.org/indian-navy-gets-logistics-base-east-of-malacca-in-singapore/


----------



## RISING SUN

*All-women crew sailboat of Indian Navy reaches New Zealand*

An Indian Navy sailboat, which is on an expedition of circumnavigating the globe with an all- women crew, today reached New Zealands Lyttelton port, the Navy said.

The six crew of the Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini, led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, started their maiden voyage on September 10 from Goa and are expected to complete it in about eight months.

The expedition is being covered in five legs, with stop- overs at four ports -- Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa).

Presently, Indian Navy Sailing Vessel (INSV) has covered two of the five legs of the voyage, with the first port halt at Fremantle (Australia) in October.

Reacting to the tweet of the Indian Navy which posted the update of INSV Tarini reaching Lyttelton, Prime Minister Narendra Modi tweeted, "Delighted to know. The team of #INSVTarini continues their mission with unmatched determination."

This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew.

The vessel is skippered by Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman had flagged-off INSV Tarini from Goa.

The vessel has so far covered 7,800 nautical miles from Goa, crossing the Equator on September 25 and Cape Leeuwin on November 9.

INSV Tarini would return to Goa in April 2018, on completion of the voyage.

"The indigenously-built INSV Tarini is a 56-foot sailing vessel, which was inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year, and showcases the Make in India initiative on the international forum," an official statement said.

The crew has also been collating and updating meteorological, ocean and wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by India Meteorological Department (IMD), as also monitoring marine pollution on the high seas.

The vessel is likely to depart Lyttelton on December 12. 
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ndian-navy-reaches-new-zealand/1/1099569.html

*ENC will be a potent force in the Indian Ocean Region, says ENC Chief *
* ENC to host aircraft carrier INS Vikrant and forward base for MIG 29K fighters *
From possessing a couple of Foxtrot class Russian submarines, a few Petya Class frigates and old destroyers, the Eastern Naval Command over the last five decades has grown to be a force to reckon with in the Bay of Bengal and the Indian Ocean.

Headquartered at *Visakhapatnam, *today the command boasts a strong blue water force with state-of-the-art Shivalik class multi-role frigates, indigenously built Kiltan-class anti-submarine corvettes, Rajput-class guided-missile destroyers, Sindhughosh (Kilo-class) submarines and Akula-class nuclear submarine.

Talking to _The Hindu_ on the occasion of ‘Swarna Varsha’ (golden jubilee) celebrations, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Eastern Naval Command Vice-Admiral Karambir Singh said the command is poised for a higher trajectory, and by 2027, it is going to be the biggest naval force in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), dominating a vast region from the Gulf of Mannar to the east of Malacca Strait and beyond the Sunda Strait.

“Though our main base is in Visakhapatnam, we have facilities across the eastern coast from West Bengal to Tamil Nadu, and in the next decade we intend expand our surface ships from about 30 at present to close to 60, he said. As per the vision of the Indian Navy, the plan is to have close to 198 to 200 floating assets, including surface ships, and we expect the ENC to have anything between 60 and 70 ships, which is a huge force going by global standards,” he pointed out.

*INS Vikrant*

Going by the navy’s blue print of three-carrier fleet, the stage is set to assign the new air defence ship _INS Vikrant_, that is being built in Kochi, to Visakhapatnam.

“Vikrant will be assigned to ENC and Visakhaptnam will be its base and it will operate across the region. The aim is to have a three-carrier fleet by 2027 and as per the plan, _INS Vikramaditya_ will be based in the western command and Vikrant will be in ENC,” he said.

*Major air base*

The Naval Airbase in Visakhapatnam INS Dega will also house the MiG 29K squadron. “The plans are through, the funds have been sanctioned, we are awaiting the arrival _INS Vikrant_,” he said.

According to the ENC chief, the air arm of ENC has also grown from being ‘a few helicopter’ force to a powerful force with fighter aircraft like MiG 29K and the sophisticated Boeing P-8I Neptune surveillance and anti-submarine anti-surface aircraft.

*Nuclear base*

It is a known fact that Visakhapatnam is going to be base for the country’s most effective strategic weapon, but the Vice-Admiral was non-committal about it.

INS Varsha, which is also known as the Naval Alternate Operating Base (NAOB), will be the base for country’s nuclear submarines such as _INS Arihant_ and _INS Aridhaman_.

“These are strategic projects and come under the PMO (Prime Minister’s Office), and all I can say is that the construction of the base is in full swing,” he said.

But according to him, the third dimension of the navy — the submarine arm — has grown leaps and bounds from a humble beginning in December 1967. The submarine arm is also celebrating its golden jubilee along with the ENC.

*Bigger role*

According to Vice-Admiral Karambir Singh, the navy, and ENC in particular, is not only to be viewed as fighting force, but also for its role in diplomacy.

“The ENC sits astride the world’s busiest shipping lane that converge Malacca and Sunda straits. The ENC, therefore, has an important role in ensuring India’s global commitment towards safe and secure seas in this region. Being a major stakeholder in the region, we play the role of net security provider to being the first responder in times of calamity,” said the ENC Chief.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ean-region-says-enc-chief/article21134374.ece


----------



## RISING SUN

*After 2 decades, Indian Navy to commission submarine Kalvari on Dec 14*
After nearly two decades, the first Indian submarine Kalvari is to be commissioned in the Navy on December 14.

The first of the six Scorpene class submarines â€“ to be named INS Kalvari is scheduled to be commissioned at Mazgaon dock, Mumbai. Prime Minister Narendra Modi would most probably be present at the commissioning, sources said.

The last conventional submarine commissioned in the Indian Navy was the Russian origin (EKM class) INS Sindhurashtra that was inducted in July 2000. Indian Navy currently operates 13 old diesel-electric submarines and one nuclear-powered boat.

In the 1980s and 1990s, there was regular induction of Russian and German submarines, but a two-decade-long hiatus crippled Indian Navy's underwater fighting abilities.

Way back in 1999, the Indian Navy planned to acquire 24 diesel electric submarines over the next 30 years.

The plan was modified twice later to incorporate nuclear-powered submarines and the deadlines were modified.

The targets set up in the 2008-22 indigenisation plan is way off the mark as Indian Navy currently operates 13 diesel electric and two nuclear-powered boats. Because of the delay, Navy has undertaken costly refit programmes to extend the life of the existing fleet.

To make up for the missing numbers, the government approved the Rs 18,798 crore Scorpene project to construct six conventional submarines in collaboration with France. The project is running four years behind schedule.
In September 2017, Mazgaon dock handed over the first Scorpene class submarine Kalvari (meaning tiger shark) to the Navy after successfully completing sea trial. The second one, Khanderi, was released in the sea for trial in January 2017 and is likely to be commissioned in the first quarter of 2018, while the third, Karanj, would be launched in water in December 2017, sources said.

*Second tender*

All the six submarines are to be inducted by 2019-20.

The defence ministry has floated a second tender proposal to construct another six submarines with foreign collaboration. Four vendors are known to have responded to the Indian proposal, but the government is yet to take a decision.

Meanwhile, China's submarine fleet has swollen to 63 and is likely to grow to 69-78 underwater boats by 2020, according to a report prepared by the US Department of Defence.
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/645587/after-2-decades-indian-navy.html

*India starts process to build 6 nuclear-powered attack submarines*
India kick-started the process to build six nuclear-powered attack submarines which will significantly boost the Navy’s overall strike capabilities in the face of China’s growing military manoeuvring in the Indo- Pacific region.

“It has kicked off and I will leave it at that. It is a classified project. The process has started,” Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba said on Friday.

He said the Navy will play its role in the Indo-Pacific region when the much talked about quadrilateral coalition among India, Australia, Japan and the US takes shape, reflecting the Navy’s readiness to play a much assertive role in the critical sea lanes.

In a major move, officials of the four countries earlier this month had set the ball rolling to pursue their common interests in the strategically important Indo-Pacific region where China has been aggressively expanding its military presence.

“We are all aware of the prevailing security scenario in our maritime domain. The continued presence of both traditional and non-traditional threats in the maritime domain demand constant attention and robust mitigating measures,” he told a press conference.

On Chinese presence in the strategically-important Gwadar port in Pakistan, he said it may be a security challenge for India in future.

“It will be a security challenge. We will have to look at it and mitigate,” he said.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...k-submarine/story-ofjYX6PGK2Ip1M5zhoCvIM.html

*First indigenous aircraft carrier by 2020: Navy Chief*
The first indigenous aircraft carrier will be ready by the end of 2020, and the the "form and fit" for the second indigenous carrier, which will have conventional propulsion, has been finalised, Navy Chief Sunil Lanba said on Friday.

At the annual press conference of Indian Navy ahead ofthe Navy Day, Admiral Lanba said: "Indigenous Aircraft Carrier is progressing well and the ship will join the Navy by end of 2020."

Asked about the second aircraft carrier that the Navy plans, the Navy chief said it will be an around 65,000 tonnes vessel.

"We have analysed it, and fixed the form and fit. It is going to be about 65,000 tonnes. It will have catapult assisted take off and arrestor recovery.

"It will be conventionally powered and we are going through the process of taking it to the (Defence) Ministry," he added. 
http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/i...us-aircraft-carrier-by-2020-Navy-Chief/342426


----------



## sathya

Wow, it took really a long time for induction ..


----------



## RISING SUN

*Navy to allow women on board warships sooner rather than*
The Navy is going to allow woman officers on board its warships and suitable facilities are being made available in the newly-constructed ships for them, Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba said today.

He said the Navy is examining rules and regulations for allowing woman officers on board the warships.

"As far as serving on board ships is concerned, we had an issue of availability of facilities on board our ships. All our new ships are being constructed with suitable facilities to embark lady officers on board," he said addressing a press conference.

At present, the Navy allows women in eight branches including in legal, logistics, naval architecture and engineering departments.

"Sooner (rather) than later we will also have lady officers serving on ships," the Navy chief said.

He said all the new ships are being constructed with "suitable facilities" to include woman officers on board them.

"As far as combat roles are concerned, lady naval officers are already in combat role. We have over 70 of them (woman officers) as observers or tactical operators on the maritime patrol aircraft which are armed that are the Boeing (P8I) and the IL 38," he said.

He further said it is the woman officers who are manning the console and even press the button that fires the missile or drop the torpedo from the P8 I aircraft.

In September, the Army announced finalising a plan to induct women in the military police, seen as a major move towards inducting them for combat roles.

Creating history, the Indian Air Force last year inducted three women as fighter pilots, less than a year after the government decided to open the fighter stream for women on an experimental basis.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9284997_Navy-to-allow-women-on-board-warships-sooner-rather-than.html

*Kalvari to be commissioned this month*
Kalvari, the first of six Scorpene-class submarines handed over to the Indian Navy by shipbuilder Mazagon Dock limited, will be commissioned this month, a top Navy official said today.

"Kalvari is likely to be commissioned this month after extensive sea trials," Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding of the Western Naval Command, told reporters.

"Kalvari underwent around 120 days of extensive sea trials and tests for various equipment," he said.

The vessel is expected to bolster India's maritime prowess, the senior Navy official said.

The submarines, designed by French naval defence and energy company DCNS, are being built by Mazagon Dock Limited in Mumbai as part of Project-75 of the Indian Navy.

"The state-of-the-art technology utilised in the Scorpene has ensured superior stealth features such as advanced acoustic silencing techniques, low radiated noise levels, hydro-dynamically optimised shape and the ability to launch a crippling attack on the enemy using precision guided weapons," an MDL official said.

Kalvari is named after the dreaded Tiger Shark, a deadly deep sea predator of the Indian Ocean.

The first Kalvari, commissioned on December 8, 1967, was also the first submarine of the Indian Navy. It was decommissioned on May 31, 1996, after nearly three decades of service.
http://www.ptinews.com/news/9284970_Kalvari-to-be-commissioned-this-month.html

*Cyclone Ockhi: Navy, Coast Guard, IAF rescue 134 persons *




A Navy ship on search and rescue mission 

*Kanyakumari: *A Red warning has been issued for the Lakshadweep Islands as Cyclone Ockhi continued to move towards the archipelago on Friday. As of 11.30 am, the cyclone lay over southeast Arabian Sea, about 80 km north-northeast of Minicoy and 240 km south-southeast of Amini Divi, the India Meteorological Department (IMD) said in a release. The IMD said the cyclonic system is very likely to intensify further during next 24 hours and make a landfall on Lakshadweep Islands tomorrow.






_A satellite picture shows cyconic storm Ockhi moving towards Lakshadweep Islands. Source: IMD_

*Cyclone Ockhi: Four people killed in Tamil Nadu as heavy rains lash southern coast of India*

*LIVE UPDATES:*

- Total 134 persons have been rescued so far by Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard using ships and aircraft. This includes rescue of 37 people by Navy helicopter flying between Trivandrum and sea area where personnel are stranded. Navy ships Sagardhwani, Jamuna, Nireekshak are in the area.











- 130 families from Chellanam, 17 families from Kumbalangi and 18 families from Edavanakad in Kerala rehabilitated from the coastal areas.

*- *Search and rescue effort progressing off Vizhinjam where approximately 40 people were stranded at sea. Navy ships Sharda and Shardul sailed out to augment search effort, in final stages of embarking humanitarian assistance and disaster relief items for assistance at Lakshadweep and Minicoy Islands.











- The India Meteorological Department (IMD) has issued a Red warning for the Lakshadweep Islands and said that Cyclone Ockhi, moving towards the archipelago, is likely to intensify further.

- Coast Guard has rescued 16 sailors from 02 sailing vessels - TTK-15 and 221 - at sea off Vizhinjam. The vessels had sent SOS to Coast Guard.

- Status report from Tamil Nadu: 5 people dead, 22 fishermen missing, 62 houses fully damaged, 240 houses partly damaged due to heavy rains, in Kanyakumari district. 16 rehabilitation centres established by government in which 1044 people are being given shelter. Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Edappadi K Palaniswami announces ex-gratia of Rs 4 lakh to kin of five people who died in rain related incidents in Kanyakumari district.






- Navy and Coast Guard personnel have rescued 59 people stranded due to heavy rains in Trivandrum






- Kerala Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan has said there were serious lapses from the side of state disaster management department. The alert from Hyderabad was not sent to the government on time.











- Coast Guard ships have rescued 05 fishermen from the sea off Quilon (Kerala) coast and coordinated rescue of another 02 fishermen with passing merchant vessel 26 nautical miles off Vizhinjam

- P8I reports sighting of additional 15 personnel in water. Units in vicinity being directed. Total count of survivors at sea approximated to 39. An Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) has taken 5 survivors to Trivandrum, getting hot refuelled and will head back for search and rescue (SAR). ALH has dropped Suraksha liferaft for personnel - tweets Navy spokesperson

- 24 people stranded at sea sighted by Indian Navy. Efforts underway to rescue all 24: 07 of them have been picked up by MV ENERGY ORPHEUS, 04 being rescued by INS JAMUNA, 03 rescued by trawler in area, 02 rescued by ALH (progressing further rescue of 06 more), 02 under rescue by MV KUN LUN SHAN

- India Coast Guard ships have also rescued 3 fishermen off Vizhinjam (Kerala coast) this morning. Efforts are on to rescue another 5 fishermen sighted off Quilon (Kerala). 






- Eight fishermen floating in water have been rescued by Navy's Advanced Light Helicopter off Trivandrum (40 km into sea).






- Boeing P8I Aircraft deployed at first light from INS Rajali this morning sights 7 survivors hanging on to a capsized boat, 25 miles west of Trivandrum. Aircraft drops life raft in the vicinity and reported the exact position. Ships in area are being diverted to render assistance: Navy

- Home Minister Rajnath Singh speaks to Director General, NDRF, and reviews the situation in areas affected by Cyclone Ockhi. NDRF teams have already been moved to the affected areas. More teams are on standby to respond to any further emergencies. MHA is also closely monitoring the situation

- Schools in Chennai, Kanyakumari, Tuticorin, Kancheepuram, Villupuram, Madurai, Theni, Thanjavur and Thiruvarur are closed today.






- Latest on rescue operations: Five Navy ships have been deployed from Kochi. Two ships are on standby in Lakshadweep. Two Coast Guard ships each have been deployed from Kochi and Tuticorin. P8I aircraft, Navy Dornier and Coast Guard Dornier are also airborne for search and rescue operations. Helicopter are on standby with divers






- At least seven people have died and five fishermen are missing in SriLanka as a tropical storm hit the country.






- At 22:00 hrs, ICGS Samarth sailed from Kochi for rescue. All 7 units are directed to work on rescue along and off Kerala coast. Ship C-427 around Vilinjam also on rescue operation. In addition, the Eastern Naval Command will launch P8I Maritime Patrol aircraft, says Defence Minister N Sitharaman.

- Southern Railway said it has partially cancelled some trains in Tirunelveli-Kanyakumari-Thiruvananthapuram sector.

- Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan held discussions through video conferencing with the Collectors of Thiruvananthapuram, Kollam, Alapuzha, Pathnamthitta, Idukki and Ernakulam districts and gave them necessary directions to take steps by coordinating various government agencies.

- The state reported four rain related deaths, including an elderly couple who were electrocuted when they came into contact with a snapped live wire in front of their house at Kattakada near Thiruvananthapuram.






- In Kerala, the state government put the official machinery on a high alert and ordered evacuation of people living within 100 metres from the coast and also sought help from the Navy, Coast Guard and the Air Force to assist people in distress.

*Cyclone Ockhi: Navy deploys ships for search and rescue off Kerala coast*

- Besides Kanyakumari, Tuticorin and Tirunelveli districts were among those battered by the rains.

- Educational institutions remained closed in southern districts such as Tirunelveli, Tuticorin, Viruthunagar and Thanjavur.

- Minister for Revenue and Disaster Management RB Udhaya Kumar, deputed to Kanyakumari to take up relief work on a war footing, said people in the affected areas have been shifted to safer places. He said nearly 3,000 electric poles have been uprooted in the district, affecting power supply. Three men and a woman were killed when trees fell on them in different areas in Kanyakumari district.

- Tamil Nadu Chief Minister K Palaniswami said in Chennai state ministers and senior IAS officials have been assigned to affected districts to monitor relief work. Also, electricity personnel with necessary equipment have been rushed to restore power distribution that was affected due to trees falling over electric poles.

- The Tamil Nadu government has already deployed state and national disaster response force teams in Kanyakumari district, which bore the brunt of the rain fury.

*Extreme weather events: India 6th most vulnerable country*

- The Southern Naval Command was also gearing up for any humanitarian assistance and disaster relief that may be required in view of the cyclone in the southern parts of Kerala, a Defence release said.

- A report said Navy has deployed four ships and two aircraft to assist in the search and rescue of fishermen onboard six boats and a marine Engineering vessel reported to be missing in the sea near Vizhinjam.

- Vizhinjam coastal police said they received information that at least 57 fishermen, who had put out to sea from Thumba to Pozhiyur since Wednesday, were yet to return. 29traditional boats which had set out from Poonthura were also out in the sea, police said.

- Fishermen in coastal regions in southern parts of the two states have been advised not to venture into sea for the next 24 hours.

- The IMD has said that gale wind speed reaching 65-75 kmph gusting to 85 kmph was very likely along and off south Kerala during next 48 hours and along and off south Tamil Nadu during next 24 hours.

- Meanwhile, torrential rains caused by Cyclone Ockhi continued to pound southern districts of Tamil Nadu and neighbouring Kerala crippling life and claiming at least eight lives -- four each in the two states. Both the states are on high alert as the cyclone was forecast to dump more rains in south Tamil Nadu and Kerala over the next few hours.

- Cyclone Ockhi has intensified into a severe cyclonic storm and is moving westnorthwestwards with a speed of 17 kmph. It is very likely to continue to move west-northwestwards across Lakshadweep Islands during the next 24 hours and then move north/northeastwards during the subsequent 48 hours, the IMD said.
http://www.timesnownews.com/india/a...l-department-arabian-sea-bay-of-bengal/136993


----------



## spectribution

RISING SUN said:


> *Navy to allow women on board warships sooner rather than*
> The Navy is going to allow woman officers on board its warships and suitable facilities are being made available in the newly-constructed ships for them, Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba said today.
> 
> He said the Navy is examining rules and regulations for allowing woman officers on board the warships.
> 
> "As far as serving on board ships is concerned, we had an issue of availability of facilities on board our ships. All our new ships are being constructed with suitable facilities to embark lady officers on board," he said addressing a press conference.
> 
> At present, the Navy allows women in eight branches including in legal, logistics, naval architecture and engineering departments.
> 
> "Sooner (rather) than later we will also have lady officers serving on ships," the Navy chief said.
> 
> He said all the new ships are being constructed with "suitable facilities" to include woman officers on board them.
> 
> "As far as combat roles are concerned, lady naval officers are already in combat role. We have over 70 of them (woman officers) as observers or tactical operators on the maritime patrol aircraft which are armed that are the Boeing (P8I) and the IL 38," he said.
> 
> He further said it is the woman officers who are manning the console and even press the button that fires the missile or drop the torpedo from the P8 I aircraft.
> 
> In September, the Army announced finalising a plan to induct women in the military police, seen as a major move towards inducting them for combat roles.
> 
> Creating history, the Indian Air Force last year inducted three women as fighter pilots, less than a year after the government decided to open the fighter stream for women on an experimental basis.
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/9284997_Navy-to-allow-women-on-board-warships-sooner-rather-than.html
> 
> *Kalvari to be commissioned this month*
> Kalvari, the first of six Scorpene-class submarines handed over to the Indian Navy by shipbuilder Mazagon Dock limited, will be commissioned this month, a top Navy official said today.
> 
> "Kalvari is likely to be commissioned this month after extensive sea trials," Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding of the Western Naval Command, told reporters.
> 
> "Kalvari underwent around 120 days of extensive sea trials and tests for various equipment," he said.
> 
> The vessel is expected to bolster India's maritime prowess, the senior Navy official said.
> 
> The submarines, designed by French naval defence and energy company DCNS, are being built by Mazagon Dock Limited in Mumbai as part of Project-75 of the Indian Navy.
> 
> "The state-of-the-art technology utilised in the Scorpene has ensured superior stealth features such as advanced acoustic silencing techniques, low radiated noise levels, hydro-dynamically optimised shape and the ability to launch a crippling attack on the enemy using precision guided weapons," an MDL official said.
> 
> Kalvari is named after the dreaded Tiger Shark, a deadly deep sea predator of the Indian Ocean.
> 
> The first Kalvari, commissioned on December 8, 1967, was also the first submarine of the Indian Navy. It was decommissioned on May 31, 1996, after nearly three decades of service.
> http://www.ptinews.com/news/9284970_Kalvari-to-be-commissioned-this-month.html
> 
> *Cyclone Ockhi: Navy, Coast Guard, IAF rescue 134 persons *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Navy ship on search and rescue mission
> 
> *Kanyakumari: *A Red warning has been issued for the Lakshadweep Islands as Cyclone Ockhi continued to move towards the archipelago on Friday. As of 11.30 am, the cyclone lay over southeast Arabian Sea, about 80 km north-northeast of Minicoy and 240 km south-southeast of Amini Divi, the India Meteorological Department (IMD) said in a release. The IMD said the cyclonic system is very likely to intensify further during next 24 hours and make a landfall on Lakshadweep Islands tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A satellite picture shows cyconic storm Ockhi moving towards Lakshadweep Islands. Source: IMD_
> 
> *Cyclone Ockhi: Four people killed in Tamil Nadu as heavy rains lash southern coast of India*
> 
> *LIVE UPDATES:*
> 
> - Total 134 persons have been rescued so far by Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard using ships and aircraft. This includes rescue of 37 people by Navy helicopter flying between Trivandrum and sea area where personnel are stranded. Navy ships Sagardhwani, Jamuna, Nireekshak are in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 130 families from Chellanam, 17 families from Kumbalangi and 18 families from Edavanakad in Kerala rehabilitated from the coastal areas.
> 
> *- *Search and rescue effort progressing off Vizhinjam where approximately 40 people were stranded at sea. Navy ships Sharda and Shardul sailed out to augment search effort, in final stages of embarking humanitarian assistance and disaster relief items for assistance at Lakshadweep and Minicoy Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The India Meteorological Department (IMD) has issued a Red warning for the Lakshadweep Islands and said that Cyclone Ockhi, moving towards the archipelago, is likely to intensify further.
> 
> - Coast Guard has rescued 16 sailors from 02 sailing vessels - TTK-15 and 221 - at sea off Vizhinjam. The vessels had sent SOS to Coast Guard.
> 
> - Status report from Tamil Nadu: 5 people dead, 22 fishermen missing, 62 houses fully damaged, 240 houses partly damaged due to heavy rains, in Kanyakumari district. 16 rehabilitation centres established by government in which 1044 people are being given shelter. Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Edappadi K Palaniswami announces ex-gratia of Rs 4 lakh to kin of five people who died in rain related incidents in Kanyakumari district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Navy and Coast Guard personnel have rescued 59 people stranded due to heavy rains in Trivandrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kerala Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan has said there were serious lapses from the side of state disaster management department. The alert from Hyderabad was not sent to the government on time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Coast Guard ships have rescued 05 fishermen from the sea off Quilon (Kerala) coast and coordinated rescue of another 02 fishermen with passing merchant vessel 26 nautical miles off Vizhinjam
> 
> - P8I reports sighting of additional 15 personnel in water. Units in vicinity being directed. Total count of survivors at sea approximated to 39. An Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) has taken 5 survivors to Trivandrum, getting hot refuelled and will head back for search and rescue (SAR). ALH has dropped Suraksha liferaft for personnel - tweets Navy spokesperson
> 
> - 24 people stranded at sea sighted by Indian Navy. Efforts underway to rescue all 24: 07 of them have been picked up by MV ENERGY ORPHEUS, 04 being rescued by INS JAMUNA, 03 rescued by trawler in area, 02 rescued by ALH (progressing further rescue of 06 more), 02 under rescue by MV KUN LUN SHAN
> 
> - India Coast Guard ships have also rescued 3 fishermen off Vizhinjam (Kerala coast) this morning. Efforts are on to rescue another 5 fishermen sighted off Quilon (Kerala).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eight fishermen floating in water have been rescued by Navy's Advanced Light Helicopter off Trivandrum (40 km into sea).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Boeing P8I Aircraft deployed at first light from INS Rajali this morning sights 7 survivors hanging on to a capsized boat, 25 miles west of Trivandrum. Aircraft drops life raft in the vicinity and reported the exact position. Ships in area are being diverted to render assistance: Navy
> 
> - Home Minister Rajnath Singh speaks to Director General, NDRF, and reviews the situation in areas affected by Cyclone Ockhi. NDRF teams have already been moved to the affected areas. More teams are on standby to respond to any further emergencies. MHA is also closely monitoring the situation
> 
> - Schools in Chennai, Kanyakumari, Tuticorin, Kancheepuram, Villupuram, Madurai, Theni, Thanjavur and Thiruvarur are closed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Latest on rescue operations: Five Navy ships have been deployed from Kochi. Two ships are on standby in Lakshadweep. Two Coast Guard ships each have been deployed from Kochi and Tuticorin. P8I aircraft, Navy Dornier and Coast Guard Dornier are also airborne for search and rescue operations. Helicopter are on standby with divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - At least seven people have died and five fishermen are missing in SriLanka as a tropical storm hit the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - At 22:00 hrs, ICGS Samarth sailed from Kochi for rescue. All 7 units are directed to work on rescue along and off Kerala coast. Ship C-427 around Vilinjam also on rescue operation. In addition, the Eastern Naval Command will launch P8I Maritime Patrol aircraft, says Defence Minister N Sitharaman.
> 
> - Southern Railway said it has partially cancelled some trains in Tirunelveli-Kanyakumari-Thiruvananthapuram sector.
> 
> - Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan held discussions through video conferencing with the Collectors of Thiruvananthapuram, Kollam, Alapuzha, Pathnamthitta, Idukki and Ernakulam districts and gave them necessary directions to take steps by coordinating various government agencies.
> 
> - The state reported four rain related deaths, including an elderly couple who were electrocuted when they came into contact with a snapped live wire in front of their house at Kattakada near Thiruvananthapuram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - In Kerala, the state government put the official machinery on a high alert and ordered evacuation of people living within 100 metres from the coast and also sought help from the Navy, Coast Guard and the Air Force to assist people in distress.
> 
> *Cyclone Ockhi: Navy deploys ships for search and rescue off Kerala coast*
> 
> - Besides Kanyakumari, Tuticorin and Tirunelveli districts were among those battered by the rains.
> 
> - Educational institutions remained closed in southern districts such as Tirunelveli, Tuticorin, Viruthunagar and Thanjavur.
> 
> - Minister for Revenue and Disaster Management RB Udhaya Kumar, deputed to Kanyakumari to take up relief work on a war footing, said people in the affected areas have been shifted to safer places. He said nearly 3,000 electric poles have been uprooted in the district, affecting power supply. Three men and a woman were killed when trees fell on them in different areas in Kanyakumari district.
> 
> - Tamil Nadu Chief Minister K Palaniswami said in Chennai state ministers and senior IAS officials have been assigned to affected districts to monitor relief work. Also, electricity personnel with necessary equipment have been rushed to restore power distribution that was affected due to trees falling over electric poles.
> 
> - The Tamil Nadu government has already deployed state and national disaster response force teams in Kanyakumari district, which bore the brunt of the rain fury.
> 
> *Extreme weather events: India 6th most vulnerable country*
> 
> - The Southern Naval Command was also gearing up for any humanitarian assistance and disaster relief that may be required in view of the cyclone in the southern parts of Kerala, a Defence release said.
> 
> - A report said Navy has deployed four ships and two aircraft to assist in the search and rescue of fishermen onboard six boats and a marine Engineering vessel reported to be missing in the sea near Vizhinjam.
> 
> - Vizhinjam coastal police said they received information that at least 57 fishermen, who had put out to sea from Thumba to Pozhiyur since Wednesday, were yet to return. 29traditional boats which had set out from Poonthura were also out in the sea, police said.
> 
> - Fishermen in coastal regions in southern parts of the two states have been advised not to venture into sea for the next 24 hours.
> 
> - The IMD has said that gale wind speed reaching 65-75 kmph gusting to 85 kmph was very likely along and off south Kerala during next 48 hours and along and off south Tamil Nadu during next 24 hours.
> 
> - Meanwhile, torrential rains caused by Cyclone Ockhi continued to pound southern districts of Tamil Nadu and neighbouring Kerala crippling life and claiming at least eight lives -- four each in the two states. Both the states are on high alert as the cyclone was forecast to dump more rains in south Tamil Nadu and Kerala over the next few hours.
> 
> - Cyclone Ockhi has intensified into a severe cyclonic storm and is moving westnorthwestwards with a speed of 17 kmph. It is very likely to continue to move west-northwestwards across Lakshadweep Islands during the next 24 hours and then move north/northeastwards during the subsequent 48 hours, the IMD said.
> http://www.timesnownews.com/india/a...l-department-arabian-sea-bay-of-bengal/136993



Inducting women on board Indian Navy ships will be the greatest disaster the GoI will ever have made with reference to Defence Policy. Modi do this and you will lose my vote in 2019.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-December, 2017 15:52 IST
*Innovation Pavilion at Navy House *

“Innovation Is a Way of Life in The Navy” –The Navy’s Saga for self-Reliance through Indigenisation and Innovation 

The Indian Navy’s foray into indigenisation began over five decades ago with the construction of small patrol boats in the country. The Navy’s saga of self-reliance inched up by a notch in the late-60s with the construction of Leander Class frigates at Mazagon Dock and Shipbuilders Ltd. The indigenous shipbuilding programme that began with building Frigate size ships to foreign design has gradually matured into building Destroyers and Aircraft carriers to the Navy’s own design. Today, with over 40 ships and submarines under construction in Indian shipyards, both public and private, the Navy takes pride in building all its ships and submarines in India. 

Each ship is a self-contained war fighting platform with a large number of systems and equipment performing different functions ranging from simple accommodation and living services to civic services like power and water generation and distribution and high-end weapons and sensors for warfare in all three dimensions, i.e, air, surface and sub-surface. 

Unlike any other military platform, the number of equipment/ systems/ sub-systems/ fittings fitted on a ship/ submarine is very large and runs into a few hundreds. The Navy acquired ships from diverse sources during the initial decades and a few special purpose platforms in the recent past. Over the years, by nurturing the art of designing and integrating systems, the Navy could select the most advanced systems, and integrate them to get the best combat potential. While this gave a distinct edge in the combat potential, the Navy’s inventory became a complex mix of systems from different manufacturers. As many such systems are operated well beyond their usual service life, maintaining these systems at their best has always been a challenge. Obsolescence and lack of support from their Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) makes things even more difficult. 

A warship going out on deployment to high seas on a long mission also poses multiple challenges to the crew where a variety of situations throw unique challenges, which have to be managed at sea. Such situations groom naval personnel to think beyond the normal and innovate, to make Innovation a way of life in the Navy. Although many such innovations that make the ships systems to tick, engines to roar and weapons to fire with precision go unreported as a part and parcel of day-to-day activities, the Navy makes an effort to recognize them and appreciate. 

Navy presents ‘CNS Rolling Trophy for Innovation’ to the selected innovations. The innovative methods adopted by units to overcome constraints and to improve efficiency at their work areas, are evaluated centrally at the Naval Headquarters in two categories namely “Operational Units” and “Shore Establishments”. As a mark of recognition, the shortlisted initiatives will be showcased to the invited dignitaries, on the Navy Day. 

As a run up to the Navy Day 2017, twenty innovations have been shortlisted from those submitted by units and establishments across the Navy for central evaluation. The innovations range from innovative repairs to complex system modules to development of new techniques that would save money, time and manpower. The innovations by Indian Naval Ships Kuthar and Vikramaditya have been selected as Winner and Runner-up respectively in Operational Units category and Weapons Electronic Systems Engineering Establishment (WESEE) and Naval Aircraft Yard, Kochi as Winner and Runner-up respectively in Shore Establishments category. 

These innovations along with a few more selected innovations will be displayed at the ‘Innovation Pavilion’, on 04-05 December 2017, at Navy House, New Delhi. 

*****
*
The First Frigate Nilgiri 

*
Nilgiri's keel was laid on 15 October 1966. She was commissioned on 3 June 1972. The problems encountered and overcome, and the delays experienced, have been recounted in the previous volume of this series �Transition to Triumph - The History of the Indian Navy 1965-1975


In November 1960, soon after Mazagon Docks was taken over, Government approved the construction of three Leander class frigates.the Government had ordered only one frigate. There was delay in placing the order for the second and third frigates because India was going through a foreign exchange crisis. Eventually in 1967, an order was placed on MDL to build two more frigates. Naval Headquarters took advantage of this delay to upgrade the radars, fire control systems and the Action Information Organisation (AIO) of the Operations Room.

*
The Second Frigate Himgiri

*
Himgiri's keel was laid on 4 November 1968. She was launched on 6 May 1970. MDL had been able to reduce the time between keel laying and launch from 25 months to 18 months. The fitting‑out, however, was considerably delayed due to the late arrival of major items, both from abroad and within India.

* 

The Third Frigate Udaygiri

*
Since orders for the second and third frigates had been received together, MDL was able to build them faster than the first frigate. The fabrication work on the third frigate, scheduled to commence in January 1970, started in April 1970 due to late receipt of steel from Hindustan Steel Ltd.

In 1969‑70, there had been an acute shortage of steel. MDL had been able to carry on production without serious dislocation because its earlier orders for steel had materialised. By 1970‑71, however, the fall in steel production adversely affected MDL's work. The interval between keel laying and launching increased to 25 months. The main machinery that should have arrived at the time for the ship's launching in October 1972 was actually received in May 1974, thereby further delaying the ship's commissioning till 18 February 1976.

*
The Fourth Frigate Dunagiri

*
Orders for the next three frigates were placed in July 1970. The fourth Leander was launched on 9 March 1974. She was on the slipway for only 14 months as compared to 18 to 25 months for the second and third frigates respectively. Fitting out was affected by delays in receipt of indigenous as well as imported equipment. The main engines and gearboxes were received in May 1975. Basin trials were carried out in October 1976 and sea trials completed satisfactorily in November / December 1976. The final inspection of hull, weapons, radio compartments and systems was completed in early 1977. Dunagiri commissioned on 5 May 1977.

The time between keel laying and launching had been reduced to 14 months. The time from launching to delivery had been reduced to 38 months - the shortest period yet achieved.

* 

Improvements in Anti Submarine Capability in the Fifth and Sixth Leanders

*
In 1972 and 1973, operating experience started building up on the newly commissioned first Leander, the Nilgiri, and the recently acquired Seaking anti submarine, dunking sonar helicopters. In view of the continuing acquisition by Pakistan of modern submarines from France, it was clear that future Leanders would require greater anti submarine capability.

In early 1973, Naval Headquarters initiated studies to improve the anti submarine capability of the 5th and 6th Leanders. These changes crystallised in mid 1973. The major changes envisaged embarking the heavy Seaking helicopter (instead of the smaller MATCH role helicopter) and improving the anti submarine sonars and weapons.


----------



## Hindustani78

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, the Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and the Minister of State for External Affairs, General (Retd.) V.K. Singh, during the ‘At Home’ reception, organised by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, on the occasion of Navy Day, in New Delhi on December 04, 2017.






Naval drummers perform during rehearsal for the beating the retreat ceremony during a rehearsal for the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. PTI photo





Naval officers march during rehearsal for the beating the retreat ceremony during rehearsal for the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. PTI photo





Navy commandos take part in a rescue demonstration above The Gateway of India during a rehearsal for the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. AFP photo





A naval band performs during a rehearsal for the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in front of The Gateway of India in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. AFP photo





A naval band performs during a rehearsal for the forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in front of The Gateway of India in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. AFP photo





Navy sailors take part in a rehearsal for forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in front of The Gateway of India in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. AFP photo





Navy soldiers demonstrate their skills as they play drums in front of the Gateway of India during a rehearsal ahead of Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. The Indian Navy will celebrate Navy Day on December 4, as a tribute to the maritime operations of the Indian Navy during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. Reuters photo





Navy soldiers demonstrate their skills as they play drums during a rehearsal ahead of Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. Reuters





Marine Commandos (MARCOS) of the Indian Navy take part in a simulated hostage rescue operation at The Gateway of India during a rehearsal for forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. AFP photo




Marine Commandos (MARCOS) of the Indian Navy take part in a simulated hostage rescue operation at The Gateway of India during a rehearsal for forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in Mumbai on December 2, 2017. AFP photo


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937889448905269248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman reviews the rescue operations in Cyclone Ockhi affected areas of Thiruvanantapuram, on December 04, 2017.





Ministry of Defence
05-December, 2017 11:34 IST
*Indian Navy’s Search and Rescue Operations *

Even as Indian Navy's search and rescue(SAR) operations are in full swing for the fifth day on 04 Dec 17, the Navy Day, over Southeast Arabian Sea and L& M islands in the aftermath of Very Severe Cyclonic Storm 'OCKHI'. Eight naval ships, including frontline ships from Western Naval Command INS Chennai, Kolkata and Trikand, were deployed for rendering assistance to the affected islands. In addition, all aircraft at the disposal of Southern Naval Command, including long range maritime reconnaissance aircraft P8I of Eastern Naval Command, were deployed throughout the day. 


Disaster Relief material was disembarked at Minicoy on 03 Dec and at Kavaratti and Kalpeni on 04 Dec by Indian Naval Ships Sharda and Chennai. A total of 4 tonnes of disaster relief material including dry provisions(rice, dal, salt, dehydrated potato and onion), water, blankets, raincoats, disposable clothes, mosquito nets and dhurries has been handed over to the local administration by INS Dweeprakshak and Naval Detachment Minicoy. Disaster relief material of dry provisions and ready to eat meals are also being dispatched to Bitra lsland by Indian Naval Helicopter from INS Dweeprakshak at Kavaratti. The naval personnel of Naval Detachment Minicoy are assisting the local populace and administration in clearing the road and distributing food and rations to the local populace.


INS Kolkata rescued nine persons from FV(Fishing Vessel) Island Queen 70 miles off Bitra Island. The boat was reported missing since 15 days. The crew were found to be in satisfactory condition and their request for food, water and seamanship items was immediately met by the ship. Based on their request, the boat was escorted for 2 hours into fair weather. All the fishermen were found to be hailing from Thoppampadi, Kochi.


A naval Sea King helicopter from Kochi was deployed at Kavaratti island. The helicopter is being extensively used to transfer men, material between the islands. In the meantime INS Kalpeni brought back eleven Kerala fishermen rescued by INS Jamuna and INS Nireekshak to Kochi.


INS Shardul has disembarked all HADR material at Minicoy. The ship is equipped with Diving team and naval helicopter for carrying out additional SAR operations. The relief material would last for 2000 people for seven days. 


 INS Trikand on completion of search and rescue efforts in the assigned area is proceeding to Bitra Island with HADR material. The ship is expected to reach the island by morning of 05 Dec. The relief material carried would meet the necessities of islanders till situation improves.


All LAM islands are under the cover of Indian Naval ships and aircraft with rescue and relief operations in full swing. The lndian Navy is determined to bring back normalcy to the L&M islands most expeditiously. The swift and timely actions of Indian Navy has saved 148 lives at sea, which includes the 11 fishermen picked up by the Indian Naval ships Jamuna, Nireekshak and Sagardhwani earlier send brought ashore by INS Kalpenion 04 Dec, besides providing material support to more than 5000 citizens affected by the unique Very Severe Cyclonic Storm over Southeast Arabian sea and L&M Islands. 


All other ships at the disposal of Indian Navy would continue the Search and Rescue operations and provide relief till normalcy is restored. All the SAR activities are being carried out in coordination with central agencies.


----------



## Hindustani78

Dec 05, 2017 13:04 IST





8/9
*The Beating Retreat ceremony held at Mumbai’s Gateway of India. (Kunal Patil/HT)*




8/9
*India celebrated the 46th Navy Day in Mumbai on Monday, December 4. (Kunal Patil/HT)*




8/9
*Here, Navy personnel perform a simulated attack and hostage rescue operation at Gateway of India. (Kunal Patil/HT)*




8/9
*Navy Day is celebrated to commemorate the Navy’s courage during the 1971 Indo-Pakistan war. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)*




8/9
*The Navy presented spectacular performances for the crowd gathered at Gateway of India. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)*




8/9
*Navy personnel display their skills during the celebrations in Mumbai. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)*




8/9
*Indian Navy personnel performing operations over the Arabian sea. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)*




8/9
*The performances by the sailors were spectacular. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)*

*





8/9
People thronged at Gateway of India to watch the celebrations. (Kunal Patil/HT PHOTO)
*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-December, 2017 17:51 IST
*Enhancement of Monetary Allowance for The Gallantry award Winners *

The Government has enhanced the monetary allowances for the Gallantry Award winners vide notification dated 04 December 2017. This will come into effect from the 01 August 2017. The enhancement is for the recipients of post-independence Gallantry Award, pre-independence Gallantry Award and the monetary allowance attached to ‘Jangi Inam’ (a pre-independence Gallantry Award).

The details of the three notifications may be seen in the links detailed below:-

· https://mod.gov.in/sites/default/files/gallantry2.pdf

· https://mod.gov.in/sites/default/files/postgallantry.pdf

· https://mod.gov.in/sites/default/files/Gallantryawards1.pdf

The expenditure in this regard will be debitable to the relevant heads of Defence Services Estimates.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed/underwater-reinforcements/article21291920.ece?homepage=true
December 08, 2017 00:15 IST
Updated: December 08, 2017 00:04 IST

* On the 50th anniversary of the Navy’s submarine arm, a wake-up call on acquiring dedicated rescue vessel *

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba provided the appropriate context for the 50th anniversary of the Indian Navy’s submarine arm, which falls on December 8, when he indicated that the steadily shrinking force levels of the ‘boats’ would be augmented in a significant manner over the next two decades.

*Acquisition plan*
Admiral Lanba detailed an ambitious acquisition plan for the Indian Navy that includes six diesel electric Scorpene-class submarines; three SSBNs (nuclear-propelled submarines equipped with a nuclear-tipped ballistic missile) to follow INS Arihant; and six SSNs (nuclear-propelled submarines) used in an attack role. When all these boats are operationally inducted, India will have a very credible underwater capability with a judicious mix of conventional and nuclear-propelled submarines.

India acquired its first submarine, the INS Kalvari, on December 8, 1967, six years after the Navy acquired its first aircraft carrier in 1961. In the intervening decades, the nation and its Navy have graduated to designing and indigenously building SSBNs — the INS Arihant. Concurrently, the Navy is also invested in building conventional boats in India through partnership programmes with foreign suppliers. For the record, India is the first country in the world to move straight to designing and building an SSBN, without moving up the scale from conventional boats and then SSNs.

This level of professional accomplishment in the underwater domain has been realised against many odds and much of this has been possible due to the dedication and rigorous professionalism of the human resource that lies at the core of the submarine arm, from its formative years to where it is now poised. Thus it is appropriate that the President’s Colours will be presented to the dolphin arm on Friday in Visakhapatnam.

Submariners the world over are aware that they have chosen what may be the most hazardous and high-risk military specialisation and have internalised the ‘iron-coffin’ syndrome. This is the unstated anxiety of the stoic submarine captain every time a boat dives that if it is unable to surface, the closure is the iron-coffin at the bottom of the sea. To prepare for such an exigency, every submarine-operating navy also invests in a deep submergence rescue vessel (DSRV) or has access to the same with navies that have such a capability.

Accidents and tragic incidents do occur and the Navy’s submarine arm has the ignominy of losing a boat in harbour. The most recent accident is that of the Argentine Navy’s submarine, the San Juan, first reported ‘missing’ on November 15 and now deemed to have been lost with 44 crew members on board, including a lady officer. Sadly, the Argentine Navy did not have a dedicated DSRV and there is considerable speculation if this tragic loss of lives could have been averted had there not been such an inventory void.

It merits notice that the Navy does not have a dedicated DSRV even as it enters its 51st year and this void will be filled only later in 2018. The long-delayed DSRV acquisition symbolises much of the systemic ineptitude that characterises the Indian military machine and its many inadequacies.

*Why the delay?*
Without sounding like the bad fairy at the party, the inability of the Indian higher defence management ecosystem (from the Cabinet Committee on Security downwards) has resulted in denying the Navy’s submarine arm a critical rescue capability for decades and had a worst-case exigency ever occurred, the price paid would have been very high.

This complacency in decision-making and fecklessness in critical policy formulation have adversely impacted the growth of the Indian military profile in many ways. The submarine trajectory is illustrative. Indigenous submarine-building capability got off to an encouraging start in the mid 1980s with the West Germany yard, HDW. Two boats were acquired from abroad and two were to be built at Mazagon Dock, Mumbai, as the foundation for an indigenous submarine programme.

However, allegations of financial impropriety in the HDW deal led to then Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi peremptorily cancelling the whole programme – and the indigenous submarine programme was set back by three decades. Insulating core national security interests from the vagaries of mercurial political/electoral compulsions is a matter that warrants the most serious and urgent deliberation by legislators. Alas, this kind of legislative commitment and nurturing the integrity of decision-making remains an institutional void.

Anniversaries have their own ceremonial symbolism and sanctity and the 50th milestone is to be cherished, but the substantive policy-related issues should not be glossed over. An objective review of lessons learnt for the CCS’ consideration in relation to the Indian submarine story is called for. On a personal note, a hat-tip to the intrepid submariners who shaped my formative years.

_C. Uday Bhaskar, a retired Commodore, is Director, Society for Policy Studies, New Delhi_


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
08-December, 2017 11:40 IST
*President of India presents President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, presented the President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy today (December 8, 2017) in Vishakhapatnam.

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that our maritime interests are directly linked to India’s economy and security, and to the well-being of our people. Over 90 per cent of India’s trade by volume uses the sea route. This enhances the role of the Indian Navy not just in national security but in the wider process of nation building. The Navy is India’s primary instrument of sea power. It is also the guardian of our maritime interests, both military and civilian.

The President said that the sea is an unforgiving medium for those who do not respect it. No one knows this better than the valiant submariners of the Indian Navy, who operate their boats and perform their duties beneath the waves. All of them carry out their professional responsibilities with great skill and at grave risk. The nation is proud of their achievements and appreciates their contribution to national security.

The President said that the Colour is being presented today to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy in recognition of extraordinary service to the nation, in peace and war, in the past 50 years. He congratulated submariners on this achievement. He also paid homage to those Indian Navy submariners who have laid down their lives in the service of India and acknowledged the sacrifice of the families of submariners – past and present.

***

Ministry of Defence
08-December, 2017 13:35 IST
*Hon’ble President Shri Ram Nath Kovind awards the President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of Indian Navy *

The Hon’ble President of India and the Supreme Commander of Indian Armed Forces, Shri Ram Nath Kovind awarded the President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy today, 08 December 2017. The date of 8th December 2017 will remain etched in the history of the Submarine arm in golden letters as the award of Presidents Colour is the highest honour which can be bestowed upon any military unit. The President’s Colour was received by Rear Adm Veenam Srinivas Flag Officer Submarines on behalf of the Submarine Arm at a splendid ceremony at Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam.

Shri ESL Narasimhan, Hon’ble Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, Shri N Chadrababu Naidu, Hon’ble Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri Ashok Gajapathi Raju, Union Minister of Aviation, Adm Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff and Vice Adm Karambir Singh Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command along with other senior Defence and Civilian dignitaries were present on the occasion. 

Speaking on the occasion, Shri Ram Nath Kovind Hon’ble President of India congratulated the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy and said that the valiant submarines of the Indian Navy carry out their professional responsibility with great skill and grave risk and that the nation is proud of the achievement and appreciates the contribution to national security (full transcript of the address by the Hon’ble President during the Colour Presentation is attached).


The commissioning of the first Submarine, INS Kalvari on 08 Dec 1967 laid the foundation of the Submarine Arm. 2017, the Golden Jubilee year is being celebrated as the “Year of the Submarine” by the Indian Navy. The submarine arm has been at the forefront of all offensive operations of the Indian Navy and played a particularly stellar role in the 1971 Indo Pak war. During the 1971 war four submarines were actively deployed on both the Eastern and Western Maritime theatres of operations in the Bay of Bengal and the Arabian Sea. Their presence achieved the desired deterrent effect and restricted the enemy operation at sea to a considerable extent. 

Personnel of Submarine Arm were awarded one Maha Vir Chakra, two Vir Chakras, one Shaurya Chakra and a number of Mention–in–Dispatches for acts of bravery during the war. The Indian Navy has rich experience of operating six classes of submarines which includes conventional and nuclear submarines. Indian Navy by way of its Maritime Strategy has adopted a strategy of Deterrence to maintain peace. Submarines singularly form the most important pillar of this strategy.

The Indian Navy was first of the three Services to be presented the President’s Colour on 27 May 1951. And today this honour was bestowed on the Submarine Arm in recognition of the yeoman service rendered both in peace and at war.


President's Secretariat
08-December, 2017 11:42 IST
*Speech by the Hon’ble President of India Shri Ram Nath Kovind on the occasion of presentation of the President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy *


This is my first visit to Vishakhapatnam after being elected as the President of India. This is also my first visit, in my capacity as Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, to an Indian Navy formation. I am happy to be here in the week that we celebrate Navy Day (December 4). And I am especially glad to be presenting the *President’s Colour* to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy.

India is a maritime nation and has been so for thousands of years. The port town of *Lothal* can be traced back to the *Harappan* civilisation, marking the beginning of an ancient tradition of trade by sea. In later centuries, the Chola Empire and subsequently the Maratha rulers, led by Shivaji, had a well developed navy and a maritime defence strategy. Of course, these are only two examples of many that can be provided.

Today, our maritime interests are directly linked to India’s economy and security, and to the well-being of our people. Over 90 per cent of our trade by volume uses the sea route. All this enhances the role of the Indian Navy not just in national security but in the wider process of nation building. The Navy is India’s primary instrument of sea power. It is also the guardian of our maritime interests, both military and civilian.

The year 2017 is being commemorated as the *Golden Jubilee* of the Indian Navy’s Submarine Arm. It was on this day in 1967 that the *Naval Ensign* and the National Flag were hoisted on the first Indian Naval Submarine, *Kalvari*. The scheduled commissioning of *Kalvari* in her new avatar will complete the “*Kalvari* to *Kalvari*” journey. It will herald a brighter future for the Submarine Arm of the Navy.

In the past 50 years, 25 submarines have been in commission at various points. These submarines and their crew members have been a crucial part of the Indian Navy’s operations. Submarines are complex, high-technology platforms. They acquire their strength from stealth. Quietly and without much fanfare, our submarines have had major operational achievements – in the 1971 War, during Operation Vijay in 1999, and then Operation Parakram, 2002. To date, 17 submarines of the Navy have been awarded the Chief of Naval Staff’s “Unit Citation” for exceptional service.

I am happy to note that submarine technology is part of the government’s “Make in India” programme. This will strengthen our capabilities in the years to come.
*Ladies and Gentlemen*


The sea is an unforgiving medium for those who do not respect it. No one knows this better than the valiant submariners of the Indian Navy, who operate their boats and perform their duties beneath the waves. All of you carry out your professional responsibilities with great skill and at grave risk. The nation is proud of your achievements and appreciates your contribution to national security.

Submariners of the Indian Navy have excelled in sports and adventure expeditions as well. In 2004, the first successful Indian Naval expedition to Mount Everest was led by a submariner and comprised mainly submariners. The “Submarine Song”, the tune of which you marched to a while ago, has been composed by a serving officer of the Submarine Arm. Indeed, our submariners are multi-talented.

The *President’s Colour* is being presented today to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy in recognition of extraordinary service to the nation, in peace and war, in the past 50 years. I congratulate you on this achievement. You are a special community and all submariners, past and present, share a special bond. I am happy to learn that the first Captain of the Indian Navy’s Submarine Arm, Commodore K.S. Subramanian, now in his nineties, has travelled from the United States to be here today. Many of his crew colleagues from a half-century ago are with us. I compliment them and their pioneering spirit.

I also pay homage to those Indian Navy submariners who have laid down their lives in the service of India. And finally I would like to acknowledge the sacrifice of the families of submariners– past and present. In their own way, they have all contributed to the nation.

In conclusion, I wish the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy the very best for the future. May you ever rule the waters. And may Varuna, the Lord of the Oceans, ever be auspicious unto you.
Thank you

Jai Hind!

***

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind inspecting the Guard of Honour at the presentation colour to the Navy Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind presenting the President’s Colour to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at a function, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind addressing at the presentation colour to the Navy Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind being presented a memento by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, at the presentation colour to the Navy Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind signing the visitors’ book, at the presentation colour to the Navy Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind in a group photograph at the presentation colour to the Navy Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy, at Visakhapatnam, in Andhra Pradesh on December 08, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

A file photo of INS Sindhukirti, seventh Sindhughosh-class submarine of Indian Navy, being towed in the channel for undertaking sea trials in Visakhapatnam. | Photo Credit: arranged

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...-to-kalvari/article21285353.ece?homepage=true

On December 8, 1967, when Commander K.S. Subramanian read out the commissioning warrant in freezing -15 degree Celsius at Vladivostok, submarine base in Russia then USSR, little did he know that he was heralding a force that would one day be a nuclear force and will complete the nuclear triad for the country. Cdr Subramanian commanded the first submarine of the Indian Navy INS Kalvari.

The submarine arm or the silent arm of the Indian Navy is celebrating its golden jubilee this year, and in the last five decades it has grown from a couple of Foxtrot class submarines to possess the Arihant class nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines (SSBN) to the state-of-the-art Scorpene-class submarines.

The proposal to form a submarine arm was first envisaged in 1959 and a draft plan to acquire four submarines from UK at a cost of ₹16 crore with a recurring annual cost of ₹ 2 crore was moved. But it did not materialise, and it was again moved in 1962 and the government approved the proposal. A nine- member team led by Captain B.K. Dang was sent to UK to undergo training at HMS Dolphin. But the purchase proposal did not again materialise, as India wanted to buy the Porpoise or Oberon class and the British government offered the old ‘T’ class.

It was only in 1964 that the Soviet government agreed for transfer by purchase for four ‘F’ class or Foxtrot-class submarines.

About 16 officers and over 100 sailors received training at Vladivostok and a beginning was made when Cdr. K.S. Subramanian sailed into the Visakhapatnam harbour, braving 16,000 km of rough sea from Riga to Visakhapatnam, on June 6, 1968.

The submarine arm of the Indian Navy came into operation at Visakhapatnam with the then Chief of Naval Staff Admiral A.K. Chatterjee laying the foundation stone for the submarine base.

The silent arm grew with the induction of four more Foxtrot-class submarines such as INS Khanderi, Karanj and Kursura. All the four constituted the 8th Submarine Squadron and have played a key role during the 1970-71 Indo-Pak war. Today, all have been decommissioned and INS Kursura is transformed into a submarine museum and stands on Visakhapatnam beach.

The first full-fledged submarine base had come into existence in the shape of INS Virbahu on May 19, 1971 at Visakhapatnam.

The force grew with the acquisition of four more Foxtrot-class submarines from the then Soviet Union. INS Vela, Vagir, Vagli and Vaghsheer formed the formidable 9th Squadron with the base at Bombay now Mumbai.

From the Foxtrot class, the navy graduated to procure and produce the German-based HDW 1500 class or also called as the SSKs attack submarines, in mid 1980s. Referred to as the Shishumar class, four of them Shishumar, Shankush, Shalki and Shankul formed the 10th Squadron of the arm, based in Mumbai.

Keeping the tempo up, India negotiated with Russia to procure the Kilo-class or the Sindhughosh-class attack submarines. Equipped with the 3M-54 Klub (SS-N-27) anti-ship cruise missiles with a range of 220 km, for the first time India was on the offensive side of submarine warfare.

While Sindhughosh, Sindhudhvaj, Sindhuraj, Sindhuvir , Sindhuratna and Sindhurakshak (exploded and sank in Mumbai harbour on14 August 2013) were based in Mumbai to form the 12th Squadron. Sindhukesari, Sindhukriti, Sindhuvijay and Sindhurashtra were based in Visakhapatnam to form the 11th Squadron.

*Nuclear era*
The submarine arm entering the nuclear era began with the leasing of INS Chakra an Akula-class nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) from Russia in 1988 and it was based in Visakhapatnam.

Sources in the navy said Chakra was taken on lease to train officers and men with the futuristic idea to build its own nuclear fleet. After the lease of INS Chakra expired, a second Akula Class nuclear submarine INS Chakra II was taken on lease from Russia in 2012.

India built its first nuclear submarine INS Arihant under the Advanced Technology Vessel project at the Ship Building Centre in Visakhapatnam.

INS Arihant the first of the expected five in the Arihant-class is indigenously built with Akula-class technology.

Completing a full 50 years cycle, the Scorpène-class submarine is now being built for the Indian Navy at Mazagon Dock in Mumbai with French design, and they are named after the Kalvari class. The subs will be named after the first batch that served the navy such as Kalvari, Khanderi and Karanj.

*President to present colours*

As part of the celebrations, President Ram Nath Kovind will be awarding Presidential Colours to the Submarine Arm of the Indian Navy at a Colour Presentation ceremony to be held in Visakhapatnam on December 8.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/chand...ke-on-china/story-NtJxE7ceEq0GFvpVEFHnRK.html

*Today, sea lanes are as crowded as Delhi’s traffic lanes, said a Brigadier at the Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh. *
chandigarh Updated: Dec 08, 2017 22:06 IST 
Hindustan Times, Chandigarh




From left: Lt Gen Aditya Singh, Commodore (Retd) Ranjit B Rai, vice-admiral Satish Soni , and Brigadier RJS Dhillon during a panel discussion on the ‘Shape and Contours of the Indian Navy of the Future’ at the Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh on Friday.(Anil Dayal/HT)

Any power that has ruled the world has done so on the strength of its navy. Yet the Indian Navy, seen as the neglected service among the three arms of battle, is now proving to be vital for the progress of India, the only country that has an ocean named after it.

It is in this backdrop that vice-admiral Satish Soni set the ball rolling at the panel discussion on the ‘Shape and Contours of the Indian Navy of the Future’ at the Military Literature Festival in Chandigarh on Friday.

“With the blue economy taking shape and over 90% of trade through sea in a not-so-friendly neighbourhood up North, the enormous responsibility of securing the coastlines rests with the navy,” said Soni.

“Post-26/11, the Indian Navy can raise the threshold of any adversary,” he said.

*Being Ambitious*

The recent inauguration of the first phase of the Chabahar port, opening up a transit route between Iran, Afghanistan and India that bypasses Pakistan, also shows the change in perception. Brigadier RJS Dhillon said, “Today, sea lanes are as crowded as Delhi’s traffic lanes. Monitoring is tough. An all-out war is not feasible but to maintain supremacy we need, what US president Woodrow Wilson said in 1918, ‘absolute freedom at all times in peace and war beyond eight nautical miles’.”

Dhillon added, “It’s the Indian Ocean but not India’s ocean. Build combat capability but be ambitious and take on China’s growing influence. We need a relook beyond the Straits of Malacca. Force structuring for the long term and working on economic and industrial modernisation should be the strategy.”

*Best to indigenise*

Lt Gen Aditya Singh, a former commander-in-chief of the Andaman and Nicobar Command, said, “India was troubled by land borders so the attention went there. The spin-off of the neglect is that the navy has been the best to indigenise and is the most self-contained of the three services.”

Commodore Ranjit Rai, whose book was released by Punjab chief minister Capt Amarinder Singh, said that the navy had become the epitome of construction and had produced its own nuclear submarine and underwater missile in Sagarika.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Ram Nath Kovind during the presentation of President's Colour to the submarine arm of the Indian Navy at INS Circars Parade Ground in Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh, on Friday. PTI Photo/RB









http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...for-securing-trade-routes/article21343570.ece

Colours of valour: President Ram Nath Kovind presenting colours to the submarine arm of the Indian Navy on Friday. | Photo Credit: C.V.Subrahmanyam

VISAKHAPATNAM, December 08, 2017 22:54 IST
Updated: December 08, 2017 22:54 IST

 
*Commends officers and personnel for dedicated service in the last 50 years *
President Ram Nath Kovind presented the President’s Colour to the submarine arm of the Indian Navy at the Eastern Naval Command here on Friday, marking its 50th anniversary.

Addressing officers and other naval and services personnel, the President said that 90% of the trade by value used the sea route, and the submarine arm played a big role by protecting these trade routes.

“Our maritime heritage is ancient and can be traced back to the Harappan civilisation. Later, it was taken forward by others such as the Marathas and the Cholas,” he said.

Mr. Kovind said that in the last 50 years, the submarine arm had grown from a couple of submarines in the late 1960s, acquiring and building about 25 more. 

The President’s Colour was received on Friday by Rear Admiral Veenam Srinivas, Flag Officer, Submarines.

“Submariners are multi-talented and are extraordinary service personnel, as they work on a very complex high technology platform,” he said. The commissioning of the first Submarine, INS Kalvari, on December 8, 1967, laid the foundation for this specialised arm. The golden jubilee year is being celebrated as the “Year of the Submarine” by the Navy. 

*Offensive operations *

The President said that the submarine arm was at the forefront of all offensive operations such as the 1971 Indo-Pak war, Operation Vijay (Kargil war) in 1999 and Operation Parakram in 2002 involving Pakistan.

E.S.L. Narasimhan, Governor of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana, N. Chadrababu Naidu, Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Ashok Gajapathi Raju, Union Minister of Civil Aviation, Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff, and Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Eastern Naval Command, and other senior officers were present.

****************




**********

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...-cadets-complete-training/article21362730.ece
KOCHI , December 09, 2017 01:50 IST
Updated: December 09, 2017 01:50 IST





The new officers will join frontline warships of the eastern and the western fleets.


A total of 226 officer trainees of the Navy and the Coast Guard have completed their training with a passing out ceremony held on board the naval ships Tir and Sujata.

They will now join frontline warships of the eastern and the western fleets for the next six months before taking up independent responsibilities.

*Trophies presented*

The chief guest on the occasion, Rear Admiral R.J. Nadkarni, Chief of Staff of the Southern Naval Command, awarded trophies to the meritorious trainees. The coveted Chief of the Naval Staff trophy and Telescope for the “Best All Round Sea Trainee” was awarded to Sub Lieutenant Tanmay Potbhare.

Sub Lt Aditya Singh received the Binoculars for standing first in overall Order of Merit and Sub Lt Abhishek Jaiswal was awarded the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief East Rolling Trophy for showing maximum progress during the term on board.

*Best sportsman*

Assistant Commandant S. Sarvana received the Director General, Indian Coast Guard Trophy for the best Coast Guard Sea Trainee while Sub Lt Mohit Dadarwal was adjudged the best sportsman and awarded FOC-in-C South Rolling Trophy.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-December, 2017 10:31 IST
*Navika Sagar Parikrama - INSV Tarini departs from Lyttelton *

The Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini left Lyttelton this morning (12 December 2017) for its onward journey to Port Stanley (Falklands). INSV Tarini had arrived at Lyttelton on 29 November 2017 after completion of second leg of its maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This historic circumnavigation attempt by an all-women crew is being led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.

The crew of INSV Tarini was officially welcomed to Lyttelton by Mr Andrew Turner, Deputy Mayor of Christchurch on 29 November 2017. The crew was also welcomed in the traditional Maori culture by members of the community.

Hon'ble MP from Christchurch Central, Mr Duncan Webb also visited the vessel to welcome the crew. The crew had several engagements during its stay in Lyttelton, including call-on meeting with Mayor of City of Christchurch, Ms Lianne Dalziel. The National Council of Women of New Zealand also hosted the crew for an interaction.

INSV Tarini crew had an opportunity to interact with a wide range of stakeholders during the welcome reception hosted by the High Commission on 30 November 2017, which was attended by about 100 distinguished guests, including members of Parliament, state officials, businessmen, academicians, leaders from Indian community and media persons.

INSV Tarini was open to visitors at Lyttelton Port of Christchurch (LPC) on 3 December 2017. Nearly 200 visitors, from all walks, visited the vessel and interacted with the crew. The crew was also welcomed by the city of Christchurch during the traditional festive march, known as the 'Santa Parade'. More than 200 school children attended a presentation and interaction session with the crew at Prebbleton School on 5 December 2017. 

The crew also visited the Naval Point Yacht Club, Canterbury and Ara Institute, NZ where a presentation on 'Navika Sagar Parikrama' was given to the audience. The crew visited the traditional Maori cultural centre, 'Rehua Marae' during the port stay. The crew also had a trip to few tourist places near Christchurch, including Hanmer hot springs and the French harbour, Akaroa.

The visit of INSV Tarini to Lyttelton was covered widely in New Zealand print and electronic media, and ethnic media.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-December, 2017 18:12 IST
*Curtain Raiser : Kalvari to be Commissioned Tomorrow at Mumbai *

Regarded as a very prestigious acquisition, INS Kalvari is the most potent platform to have been constructed in India. The construction of the Submarine, designated as MDL Yard 11875 commenced with the first cutting of steel at MDL on 14 Dec 2006. The ‘Boot Together’ of the submarine wherein the five separate sections were welded into one was completed on 30 Jul 2014. Interestingly she is the first Indian Naval vessel to be built using this modular approach of construction. She was hauled out on Pontoon from the East Yard Dry Dock of MDL in the presence of the then Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar on 06 Apr 2015. *The submarine was ‘launched’ and christened as ‘Kalvari’ on 27 Oct 2015 by Mrs. Ritu Shrawat, wife of then CMD, MDL, R Adm RK Shrawat (Retd.) by striking a coconut on the hull with a Sanskrit invocation from the Atharva Veda to the Goddess Aditi, mother of the Sun God Surya (Aditya).* Kalvari first put to sea on 01 May 2016. She has since undergone a comprehensive trial schedule to validate her capability to Float, to Move, and to Fight Towards the last, she has undertaken successful torpedo launch as well as the Navy’s maiden SM 39 Exocet combat missile firing on 02 Mar 2017. The formal delivery of the boat to the Indian Navy is the last milestone before Commissioning. On completion of trials, the boat was delivered to the Indian Navy by MDL on 21 Sep 2017.


Kalvari is a potent Man o’ War capable of undertaking offensive operations spanning across the entire spectrum of Maritime Warfare. She embodies cutting edge technology and compares favourably with the best in the world. She has an overall length of 67.5 metres and a height of about 12.3 metres. The hull form, the fin and the hydroplanes are specifically designed to produce minimum underwater resistance. Her 360 battery cells (each weighing 750 kg) power the extremely silent Permanently Magnetised Propulsion Motor. Her stealth is further enhanced through the mounting of equipment inside the pressure hull on shock absorbing cradles. 


 The Boat’s undersea warfare capability comprises a cluster of advanced weapons and sensors integrated into the Submarine Tactical Integrated Combat System (SUBTICS). The sonar suite is Low Frequency Analysis and Ranging (LOFAR) capable enabling long rage detection and classification. Post classification, she may choose to engage the enemy by utilising either the sea skimming SM 39 EXOCET missiles (Flying Fish in French) or the heavy weight wire guided Surface and Underwater Target (SUT) torpedoes. Towards self-defence, she is fitted with mobile C303/S anti-torpedo decoys. 


The boats attack and search periscopes are equipped with Infrared/ Low Light Level cameras and Laser Range finders. The boat also has her two 1250 kW MAN Diesel Engines for rapidly charging batteries. The submarine boasts of a highly advanced Combat Management System and a sophisticated Integrated Platform Management System.




*The Ship’s Crest*


The crests of all Indian Naval ships depict three sail ships at the top commemorating India’s rich maritime heritage. This is followed by the Ashoka Chakra flanked by a Horse and a Bull on either side. The circular lower part depicts a ring of lotus buds encircling the unique badge of each ship with her name written in Devnagiri script. 


True to tradition Kalvari’s crest is similarly designed. It depicts Kalvari a Tiger Shark in Malayalam, which symbolises agility, strength and predatory prowess. The Tiger Shark (Galeocerdo Cuvier) a species of Requiem Shark found in tropical and temperate waters is a macropredator, capable of attaining a length of over 5 metres. It is a solitary and mostly nocturnal hunter whose skin pattern resembles the tiger’s stripes. It is known for having the widest food spectrum of all sharks, with a range of prey that includes crustaceans, fish, seals, birds, squid, turtles, sea snakes, dolphins, and even other smaller sharks. Noticeably the shark is superimposed over both ocean and sky, alluding to the boat’s capability of engaging both surface and subsurface targets.


*The Ship’s Motto*


The submarine’s motto “Ever Onward” epitomises the submarine’s zeal and indomitable spirit. The motto has been imbibed by the crew and inspires them to overcome all odds and to never rest on their laurels as well.


*The Ship’s Logo*


The submarine’s logo, comprising three distinct yet closely interlinked elements, truly represent the crew’s single minded focus on offensive capability. The external ring in grey symbolises the port hole of an enemy warship. A fearsome steel grey tiger shark representing Kalvari herself is depicted surging through the enemy porthole with deadly intent. The sea in the background is aflame subsequent to the attack. The pattern of the waves in black and orange pays tribute to the Tiger Shark’s namesake the Royal Bengal Tiger. The boat’s name and pennant number, S-21, which is her distinct identity amongst other warships is suitably depicted below the motto. The submarine’s logo is proudly displayed on ceremonial occasions.


*History of the Submarine Arm*


The history of the Indian Navy’s Submarine Arm can be traced to the dedicated efforts of over a decade that commenced soon after India attained her independence. A modest beginning was made when a team of officers were trained at HMS Dolphin, UK in 1962. The Submarine Arm came into being on 08 Dec 1967 when the Tricolour was hoisted on the first INS Kalvari. Thereon the Foxtrots, with their cheerful and determined crews, set the Arm’s proud traditions. Two of these boats participated in the 1971 Indo-Pak war. 

The induction of the 877 EKM (Sindhughosh class) and Type 209 (Shishumar class) brought advancements in technology and fire power. The commissioning of the first Indian built (by MDL) submarine INS Shalki on 07 Feb 1992 heralded the country’s indigenous submarine construction capability. Commissioning of the nuclear powered Chakra–I in 1988 and Chakra–II in 2012 leapfrogged the IN into a select group of nuclear submarine operating navies. 


Indeed, from modest beginnings the goal of continually strengthening the Submarine Arm has been diligently pursued. This journey of 50 years has been a saga of passion, grit, determination and commitment. Since inception, the Dolphins have established a strong tradition of willingly accepting the challenges of operating in the unforgiving environment that lies beneath providing both the sword and the shield to the nation.


The insignia of the Submarine Arm is the National Emblem flanked by two dolphins. Dolphins, attendants to Poseidon, the Greek God of the sea and patron deity to sailors, are considered as the sailor’s friends. They were also chosen to represent the Submarine Arm because of the characteristic way in which they dive and surface.


The erstwhile INS Kalvari, the first Indian submarine, was commissioned on 08 Dec 1967, under the command of Commander K.S.Subra-Manian at the Soviet seaport of Riga. Since then the day is aptly celebrated as “Submarine Day” by the Indian Navy. Kalvari embarked on her maiden passage from Riga on 18 Apr 1968 and arrived at Vishakhapatnam on 16 Jul 1968 covering a total of 19,000 nautical miles enroute. After almost three decades of service, the sentinel of the deep was decommissioned on 31 May 1996. After decommissioning Kalvari’s fin has been displayed at Beach Road, Visakhapatnam as part of the city’s Maritime Museum. Kalvari’s original bell as well as the Officers’ Commissioning Plaque was gifted to the Commanding Officer of the new Kalvari in 2015 by the then Commander-in- Chief, Eastern Naval Command, Vice Admiral Satish Soni.

************

Prime Minister's Office
13-December, 2017 14:25 IST
*PM to dedicate naval submarine INS Kalvari to the nation tomorrow *


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will dedicate to the nation, the naval submarine INS Kalvari, at Mumbai on Thursday.

The INS Kalvari is a diesel-electric attack submarine that has been built for the Indian Navy by the Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited. It is the first of six such submarines that will be inducted into the Indian Navy, and represents a significant success for the "Make in India" initiative. The project has been undertaken with French collaboration.

The Prime Minister will dedicate the submarine at the Naval Dockyard, in the presence of the Defence Minister, important dignitaries of the Maharashtra Government, and senior Naval Officers. He will address the gathering, and undertake a visit of the submarine.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
14-December, 2017 11:44 IST
*PM dedicates INS Kalvari to the nation *


The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today dedicated the naval submarine INS Kalvari to the nation, at a function in Mumbai.

Congratulating the people of India on this occasion, the Prime Minister described INS Kalvari as a prime example of "Make in India." He commended all those involved in its manufacture. He described the submarine as an excellent illustration of the fast growing strategic partnership between India and France. He said the INS Kalvari will add even more strength to the Indian Navy.

The Prime Minister said that the 21st century is described as Asia's century. He added that it is also certain that the road to development in the 21st century goes through the Indian Ocean. That is why the Indian Ocean has a special place in the policies of the Government, he added.

The Prime Minister said this vision can be understood through the acronym SAGAR - Security and Growth for All in the Region.

The Prime Minister said India is fully alert with regard to its global, strategic and economic interests in the Indian Ocean. He said that is why the modern and multi-dimensional Indian Navy plays a leading role in promoting peace and stability in the region.

He said the ocean's innate potential adds economic muscle to our national development. That is why, he added, India is well aware of the challenges such as sea-borne terrorism, piracy, and drug trafficking, that not just India, but other nations in the region also have to face. He said India is playing a key role in tackling these challenges.

He said India believes that the world is one family, and is fulfilling its global responsibilities. India has played the role of "first responder" for its partner countries, in times of crisis, he added. He said the human face of Indian diplomacy and Indian security establishment is our speciality. He said a strong and capable India has a vital role to play for humanity. He said countries of the world wish to walk with India on the path of peace and stability.

The Prime Minister said that the entire ecosystem related to defence and security has started to change in the last three years. He said the skill-set accumulated during the manufacture of INS Kalvari is an asset for India.

The Prime Minister said that the Government's commitment has ensured that the long pending issue of "One Rank One Pension" has been resolved.

The Prime Minister said that the Government's policies and the bravery of the Armed Forces have ensured that the use of terrorism as a proxy war in Jammu and Kashmir has not been successful.

The Prime Minister expressed his gratitude to all those who have dedicated their lives to the nation's security.

***

Ministry of Defence
14-December, 2017 13:12 IST
*Road to development in the 21st century goes through the Indian ocean – Shri Narendra Modi, Prime Minister *

INS Kalvari Commissioned into the Indian Navy



The Honourable Prime Minister of India, Shri Narendra Modi commissioned INS Kalvari (S-21), the first of the six Scorpene class submarines built under Project 75 (Kalvari Class) into the Indian Navy at an impressive ceremony held at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai today (14 Dec 17). The event marked the formal induction into the Navy of the first of the six submarines being constructed at Mazagon Docks Ltd., in collaboration with the French builder M/s Naval Group. 

Shri Ch. Vidyasagar Rao, the Governor of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, Chief Minister, Mrs. Nirmala Sitharaman, Raksha Mantri, Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Raksha Rajya Mantri, Shri Ajit Kumar Doval, National Security Advisior, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief Western Naval Command, Commodore Rakesh Anand (Retd.), CMD, MDL, Commodore Subra-Manian (Retd.), Commanding Officer of erstwhile Kalvari (a Soviet Foxtrot class submarine) and a host of other dignitaries were also present to witness this historic and landmark occasion.

Upon arrival at Naval Dockyard, Mumbai, the Prime Minster was received by the Chief of the Naval Staff. The Prime Minster was presented a 100-man Guard of Honour and was introduced to the ship’s officers and other dignitaries present. Congratulating the people of India on this occasion, the Prime Minister described INS Kalvari as a prime example of "Make in India." He commended all those involved in its manufacture. He described the submarine as an excellent illustration of the fast growing strategic partnership between India and France. He said the INS Kalvari will add even more strength to the Indian Navy. The Prime Minister said that the 21st century is described as Asia's century. He added that it is also certain that the road to development in the 21st century goes through the Indian Ocean. That is why the Indian Ocean has a special place in the policies of the Government, he added. The Prime Minister said this vision can be understood through the acronym SAGAR - Security and Growth for All in the Region.

The Prime Minister said India is fully alert with regard to its global, strategic and economic interests in the Indian Ocean. He said that is why the modern and multi-dimensional Indian Navy plays a leading role in promoting peace and stability in the region. He said the ocean's innate potential adds economic muscle to our national development. That is why, he added, India is well aware of the challenges such as sea-borne terrorism, piracy, and drug trafficking, that not just India, but other nations in the region also have to face. He said India is playing a key role in tackling these challenges. 

He said India believes that the world is one family, and is fulfilling its global responsibilities. India has played the role of "first responder" for its partner countries, in times of crises, he added. He said the human face of Indian diplomacy and Indian security establishment is our speciality. He said a strong and capable India has a vital role to play for humanity. He said countries of the world wish to walk with India on the path of peace and stability. The Prime Minister said that the entire ecosystem related to defence and security has started to change in the last three years. He said the skill-set accumulated during the manufacture of INS Kalvari is an asset for India.

During his address, the Prime Minister said that the Government's commitment has ensured that the long pending issue of "One Rank One Pension" has been resolved. The Prime Minister said that the Government's policies and the bravery of the Armed Forces have ensured that the use of terrorism as a proxy war in Jammu and Kashmir has not been successful. The Prime Minister expressed his gratitude to all those who have dedicated their lives to the nation's security.

Congratulating the MDL for restarting the production line of submarines once again, Mrs Nirmala Sitharaman, the Raksha Mantri thanked the Yard workers, who she said “mattered high on this day”. The process of submarine construction has again been started in the country and it should not stop, the Raksha Mantri said. She emphasized the need to avoid episodic starts and stops in the industry and maintain a pool of skills needed to build high technology platforms within the country, sustenance of which would lead to a virtuous cycle of betterment for Indian industry, retention of skills and better peace dividends to the nation.

Welcoming the gathering, Admiral Sunil Lanba stated that this commissioning marked a milestone in the journey of the Indian Navy towards indigenous submarine building. The Indian Navy is deeply committed to the principle of indigenisation and the Government’s thrust on ‘Make in India’. Commissioning of Kalvari is a testimony of our resolve and these achievements are a result of the Indian Navy’s proactive and integrated approach to achieve self-reliance, the Admiral said.

The Commissioning Warrant of the submarine was thereafter read out by the Commanding Officer, Captain SD Mehendale. Subsequently, hoisting of the Naval Ensign onboard for the first time and ‘Breaking of the Commissioning Pennant’ with the National Anthem being played, marked the completion of the Commissioning Ceremony. 

INS Kalvari is manned by a team comprising 08 officers and 35 sailors with Captain SD Mehendale at the helm as her first Commanding Officer. The commissioning will augment the offensive capability of the Indian Navy, and the Western Naval Command in particular. 

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao, the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis and the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi commissioning the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao, the Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Chief Minister of Maharashtra, Shri Devendra Fadnavis, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba are also seen.
CNR :106804 Photo ID :119323










The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi inspecting the Guard of Honour, at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Governor of Maharashtra, Shri C. Vidyasagar Rao and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba are also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing at the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari into the Indian Navy, in Mumbai on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi emplanes for Ahmedabad from Mumbai, after attending the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari, on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi emplanes for Ahmedabad from Mumbai, after attending the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari, on December 14, 2017.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi emplanes for Ahmedabad from Mumbai, after attending the commissioning ceremony of the Naval Submarine INS Kalvari, on December 14, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

December 14, 2017 09:33 IST
Updated: December 14, 2017 14:55 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-kalvari-into-indian-navy/article21618713.ece

* ''Kalvari is an excellent example of ‘Make in India’ and every defence vehicle, from helicopters to submarines, will be made in India,'' says Prime Minister Modi after putting it into commission in Mumbai. *

India's first modern conventional submarine, INS Kalvari, was inducted into the Navy on Thursday, a first in almost two decades.

Putting it into commission in Mumbai, Prime Minister Narendra Modi lauded the efforts of the Navy for its role from disaster management to combating piracy. "Be it terrorism via sea, piracy, drug smuggling or illegal fishing, India is playing an important role in combating them," he said

"I call it SAGAR — security and growth for all in the region," he noted.







*INS Kalvari's maiden journey after she is inducted into the Navy. *

''Kalvari is an excellent example of ‘Make in India’ and every defence vehicle, from helicopters to submarines, will be made in India,'' he said.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman said, "Peace in Indian Ocean, which is the lifeline of global trade is better off with INS Kalvari and her follow on submarines."

Kalvari is the first of the six Scorpene-class submarines that will be handed over by shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) to the Navy. The submarines, designed by French naval defence and energy company DCNS, are being built by MDL in Mumbai as part of Project-75 of the Navy.

“Kalvari is a potent Man o’ War capable of undertaking offensive operations spanning across the entire spectrum of Maritime Warfare. She embodies cutting-edge technology and compares favourably with the best in the world,” the Navy said in a statement on Wednesday.

The Navy last inducted conventional diesel-electric submarine INS Sindhushastra, procured from Russia in July 2000.








Kalvari, named after a deep sea tiger shark, weighs about 1,600 tonnes and carries the sea skimming SM 39 Exocet missiles and the heavyweight wire guided Surface and Underwater Target (SUT) torpedoes. For self-defence, it has mobile anti-torpedo decoys.

Navy Chief Admiral Sunil Lanba, Vice Admiral Girish Luthra, Flag Officer Commanding of the Western Naval Command and top defence officials attended the ceremony.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rear Admiral Alok Bhatnagar, Flag Officer, Tamil Nadu and Puducherry Naval Area reviewing the Passing Out Parade held at INS Rajali Naval Air Station, Arakkonam on Thursday. Commodore V.K. Pisharody, Commanding Officer, INS Rajali is in the picture. | Photo Credit: Handout/email

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...bangladesh-navy-get-wings/article21666875.ece

VELLORE, December 15, 2017 01:25 IST
Updated: December 15, 2017 01:25 IST

* As many as 702 pass out from Helicopter Training School *

Eight Indian Navy pilots and one Bangladesh Navy pilot were awarded “wings” at the passing-out parade held to mark the graduation of pilots of the 89th Helicopter Conversion Course at Naval Air Station, Rajali, Arakkonam, on Thursday.

Rear Admiral Alok Bhatnagar, Flag Officer, Tamil Nadu and Puducherry Naval Area, reviewed the parade.

He awarded the Governor of Kerala Rolling Trophy to Lieutenant Ankur Jangra for being adjudged as the Best All Round Trainee Pilot. The Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command Rolling Trophy was presented to Lieutenant Ankur Jangra for standing first in order of merit.

A book prize was awarded to Lieutenant Davis Emanual Veedon for standing first in ground subjects, according to a press release. Commodore V.K. Pisharody, Commanding Officer, INS Rajali was present. The graduated pilots will join operational flights at Kochi, Mumbai and Vizag, the release said.

The pilots underwent rigorous training for 21 weeks in flying and aviation subjects at the Indian Naval Air Squadron 561, the Helicopter Training School (HTS).

*702 pilots *

A total of 702 pilots for the Indian Navy and Coast Guard have graduated from HTS, which is commanded by Commander Tijo K. Joseph, till date.

The school was initially commissioned at Kochi on September 15, 1971, and was shifted to INS Rajali at Arakkonam in 1992, a release said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ecade-lanba/story-VNIM7SeuY4VrDzs9najznO.html

*Navy to double aircraft fleet to 500 in next decade: Sunil Lanba*
*Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba said the naval air wing has 238 aircraft at the moment. He also said as many as 34 ships and submarines are under construction in Indian shipyards.*

Updated: Dec 16, 2017 16:38 IST
Press Trust of India, Hyderabad




Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba at a news conference in New Delhi.(PTI File Photo)


The aviation arm of the Indian Navy will double its aircraft fleet in the coming decade to nearly 500, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sunil Lanba said here on Friday.

“We have a naval air wing, which has 238 aircraft at the moment. It has a combination of fighters, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft, both- long range and short range. And we have a plan in place...in a decade’s time this Naval air wing will grow to close to 500 aircraft of different types,” Lanba said at a press conference.

Lanba reviewed the Combined Graduation Parade at Air Force Academy here.

Replying to a query on the issue of Sabi Giri, an Indian Navy sailor, who was discharged from service for undergoing a sex change surgery, the naval chief said the force cannot take her into direct employment, but is willing to accept her if she comes through any agency as a contract staff.

Defending the termination of the sailor’s employment, Lanba said the Navy is a gender-neutral service but Giri’s actions violated the rules.

“Specifically to the issue of Giri, he was inducted as male in the Navy. And there is no provision in the Navy or in the rules and regulation where you can go and do what he has gone and done. That’s why he has been dismissed from the service for violating the rules and regulations.

“We told the court that we cannot do that (take her into employment). And we have told the court that if a private party is willing to employ her, come as a contract worker in the Navy (as an employee of the private party, not as Navy’s direct employee),” he explained.

“We are a gender-neutral service. We make no distinctions based on gender. We induct both men and women. They both have rigorous training and same rules and regulations are followed,” he added.

The Navy chief said the defence wing is committed to the government’s ‘Make in India’ programme and currently as many as 34 ships and submarines are under construction in Indian shipyards.

Meanwhile, Air Force Academy said, in a statement, that 105 flight cadets passed out today as Flying Officers, including 15 women officers. The officers include two fighter pilots, it said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/649012/delivery-navys-destroyers-delayed.html
DH News Service, New Delhi, Dec 19 2017, 22:48 IST




The first two ships, to be named INS Visakhapatnam and INS Mormugao on commissioning, were released into the water in April 2015 and September 2016, respectively.

Delivery of the Indian Navy's three most modern destroyers is delayed by nearly three years due to a hold-up on the part of foreign vendors to supply vital arms and equipment for these warships.

As a result, the ships that were to come to the navy between July 2014 and 2018 under project 15B, would now be delivered by dockyard between 2021 and 2022, defence ministry officials said.

The first two ships, to be named INS Visakhapatnam and INS Mormugao on commissioning, were released into the water in April 2015 and September 2016, respectively.

Defence ministry and navy officials informed lawmakers that procurement of arms and sensors for these ships have been delayed.

According to the navy's Rs 29,300 crore contract with the Mazgaon dockyard, the four ships under Project 15B were to be delivered between 2014 and 2018. The first three vessels were to be delivered in 2018, 2020 and 2022.

Late delivery of long-range surface to air missile from Israel and its radar (MFSTAR) also contributed to the deferment of the final delivery of the Visakhapatnam and Mormugao to the navy.

In May, the Indian Navy for the first time fired a Barak-8 missile from INS Kochi - one of its new destroyers. It was followed by another firing in November.

With a delay at the supply end, the defence ministry decided to indigenously manufacture some of the items like the sonar system developed by DRDO and the ship surveillance radar, which would be manufactured by Bharat Electronics Limited.

A decision has also been taken to manufacture the main gun of these ships in India, after Italian company Oto Melara was barred from supplying guns to the navy because of the VVIP helicopter scam that involved its parent company Finmeccanica.


----------



## cirr

Hindustani78 said:


> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/649012/delivery-navys-destroyers-delayed.html
> DH News Service, New Delhi, Dec 19 2017, 22:48 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two ships, to be named INS Visakhapatnam and INS Mormugao on commissioning, were released into the water in April 2015 and September 2016, respectively.
> 
> Delivery of the Indian Navy's three most modern destroyers is delayed by nearly three years due to a hold-up on the part of foreign vendors to supply vital arms and equipment for these warships.
> 
> As a result, the ships that were to come to the navy between July 2014 and 2018 under project 15B, would now be delivered by dockyard between 2021 and 2022, defence ministry officials said.
> 
> The first two ships, to be named INS Visakhapatnam and INS Mormugao on commissioning, were released into the water in April 2015 and September 2016, respectively.
> 
> Defence ministry and navy officials informed lawmakers that procurement of arms and sensors for these ships have been delayed.
> 
> According to the navy's Rs 29,300 crore contract with the Mazgaon dockyard, the four ships under Project 15B were to be delivered between 2014 and 2018. The first three vessels were to be delivered in 2018, 2020 and 2022.
> 
> Late delivery of long-range surface to air missile from Israel and its radar (MFSTAR) also contributed to the deferment of the final delivery of the Visakhapatnam and Mormugao to the navy.
> 
> In May, the Indian Navy for the first time fired a Barak-8 missile from INS Kochi - one of its new destroyers. It was followed by another firing in November.
> 
> With a delay at the supply end, the defence ministry decided to indigenously manufacture some of the items like the sonar system developed by DRDO and the ship surveillance radar, which would be manufactured by Bharat Electronics Limited.
> 
> A decision has also been taken to manufacture the main gun of these ships in India, after Italian company Oto Melara was barred from supplying guns to the navy because of the VVIP helicopter scam that involved its parent company Finmeccanica.



Taking10 years for India to build a bloody destroyer. And that over 80% is foreign.

I am really really really impressed by you guys.


----------



## Broccoli

Any news about Vikrant-class carriers? Some news report that first one should be comissioned this year.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Broccoli said:


> Any news about Vikrant-class carriers? Some news report that first one should be comissioned this year.




No way this year, maybe launched for sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

Broccoli said:


> Any news about Vikrant-class carriers? Some news report that first one should be comissioned this year.


I can confirm to you that it will not be before mid 2019.
After that it needs to undergo sea trials too.
Even though there are no hold ups now the MF star radar and other sensor suites and outfitting of island has NOT begun.
Although work under the flight deck is nearing completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950557309620535298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950647870125830145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

assassin123 said:


> I can confirm to you that it will not be before mid 2019.
> After that it needs to undergo sea trials too.
> Even though there are no hold ups now the MF star radar and other sensor suites and outfitting of island has NOT begun.
> Although work under the flight deck is nearing completion.


What the selection of the air wing? I always assumed India was gonna commission an indigenous carrier earlier than China.


----------



## Hindustani78

The INSV Tarini with Tri Colour hoisted on its mast she crossed the Cape Horn on January 19, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
* Navika Sagar Parikrama INSV Tarini enters port Stanley Falkland Islands*
Posted On: 22 JAN 2018 11:28AM by PIB Delhi

INSV Tarini entered Port Stanley (Falkland islands) today during it’s maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. The vessel is skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.



Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, Hon’ble Raksha Mantri had flagged-off INSV Tarini from Goa on 10 September 17. The vessel has covered approximately 15000 Nautical miles from Goa, crossing the Equator on 25 September 17, Cape Leeuwin on 09 November 17 and Cape Horn on 18 January 18.



The vessel and the crew experienced rough weather and stormy winds during the passage across the Pacific ocean that spanned 41 days. This coupled with the extremely cold climatic conditions prevailing in the region, proved to be a daunting task to overcome for the Indian Navy crew. Winds in excess of 60 knots and waves upto 7 meters were experienced on this leg of the passage.



The indigenously-built INSV Tarini is a 56-foot sailing vessel, which was inducted in the Indian Navy earlier this year, and showcases the ‘Make in India’ initiative on the International forum.



The expedition titled ‘Navika Sagar Parikrama’, is in consonance with the National policy to empower women to attain their full potential. It also aims to showcase ‘Nari Shakti’ on the world platform and help revolutionise societal attitudes and mindset towards women in India by raising visibility of their participation in challenging environs.



The vessel is scheduled to return to Goa in April 2018, on completion of the voyage. The expedition is being covered in five legs, with stop-overs at four ports: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), and Cape Town (South Africa). Presently, the vessel has covered three of the five legs of the voyage, with the first port halt at Fremantle (Australia) in October and the second at Lyttelton (New Zealand) in November last year.



The crew has also been collating and updating meteorological, ocean and wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by India Meteorological Department (IMD), as also monitoring marine pollution on the high seas. They would interact extensively with the local populace, especially children, during the port halt to promote Ocean sailing and the spirit of adventure.



The vessel is likely to depart Port Stanley on 4 Feb 18.








DKS/MS


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958565540393603073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958560392489431041


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-February, 2018 17:13 IST
Rear Admiral SJ Singh, NM appointed as the Flag officer Sea Training (Fost) 


Rear Admiral Sanjay Jasjit Singh, NM has been appointed as the Flag Officer Sea Training, at Kochi. He was commissioned in 1986, in the Executive Branch of the Indian Navy. A graduate of the National Defence Academy, Pune, where he was adjudged the Best Naval Cadet, he was also awarded the Binoculars for Best Sea Cadet and Sword of Honour for the Best Midshipman during subsequent naval training. He specialised in Navigation and Direction, in 1992, where he stood first in the course. He attended the Advanced Command and Staff Course at UK, in 2000, where he was adjudged the Best Overseas Student amongst 90 participating Armed Forces from 50 countries. He has undergone the Naval Higher Command Course at Naval War College, Mumbai, in 2009, and the National Security Strategy Course at the National Defence College, Delhi, in 2012.

He has held a range of command, training and staff appointments, and has served on most classes of ships of the Indian Navy, over the past 30 years. His sea command appointments include command of the ASW and UAV-control Frigate INS Taragiri, where he was awarded the Nao Sena Medal, and the multi-role Frigate INS Trishul. His training appointments include Officer-in-Charge of the Warship Work Up Team at Mumbai, and the Navigation Direction School at Kochi. His staff appointments include Indian Naval Attaché at Iran, and the Joint Director of Personnel, Principal Director of Naval Operations, Principal Director Strategy, Concepts and Transformation, and the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Communications, Space and Network Centric Operations) at Naval Headquarters.

He was the lead drafter for the Indian Navy’s Maritime Doctrine, 2009; Strategic Guidance to Transformation, 2015, and the Indian Maritime Security Strategy, 2015. A keen student of military affairs, he has completed several post-graduate study programmes, including MSc and MPhil in Defence and Strategic Studies from Madras University; MA in Defence Studies from Kings College, London; MA (History), MPhil (Pol) and PhD (Arts) from Mumbai University. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-February, 2018 15:24 IST
Rear Admiral Atul Anand, VSM takes Over as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff – Foreign Cooperation and Intelligence {ACNS (FCI)} 

Rear Admiral Atul Anand, VSM has been appointed as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff – Foreign Cooperation and Intelligence {ACNS (FCI)} at IHQ MoD (Navy), New Delhi. He was commissioned in 1988, in the Executive Branch of the Indian Navy.

An alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakvasla, the Defence Services Command and Staff College, Mirpur, Bangladesh and the National Defence College, New Delhi, the Admiral is a specialist in Navigation and Direction. He has also attended the prestigious Advance Security Cooperation Course at the Asia Pacific Centre for Security Studies, Hawaii, USA.

A recipient of the Vishisht Seva Medal, the Admiral has held several key command appointments in his naval career including the command of Torpedo Recovery Vessel _IN TRV A72_, Missile Boat _INS Chatak_, Corvette _INS Khukri_ and the Destroyer _INS Mumbai_. He has also served as the Navigating Officer of IN Ships_ Sharda, Ranvijay and Jyoti_. In addition, he was the Direction Officer of the Sea Harrier Squadron _INAS 300_ and Executive Officer of the destroyer INS _Delhi_.

His important Staff appointments include Joint Director Staff Requirements, Directing Staff at the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, Director Naval Operations, Director Naval Intelligence (Ops), Principal Director Naval Operations and the Principal Director Strategy, Concepts and Transformation.

He is also the Honorary Secretary General of the Yachting Association of India (YAI). 

*********

Ministry of Defence
05-February, 2018 12:15 IST
Navika Sagar Parikrama - Tarini departs Port Stanley, Falklands 

Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini left Port Stanley on 04 Feb 18 for its onwards journey to Cape Town (South Africa). INSV Tarini had arrived at Port Stanley on 21 January 2018 after completion of third leg of it’s maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This historic circumnavigation attempt by an all-women crew is being led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.



Mr Nigel Philips, CBE, Governor of the Falkland Islands and her Majesty’s Commissioner of South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands welcomed Tarini into Port Stanley on 21 January 2018.



As part of their stay in harbour, Team Tarini interacted with students from Falkland Islands Community School for Secondary Education, Brownies and Girl Guides, Beavers and Boy Scouts and young adults from the Hockey Club. The crew also visited sites related with the 1982 conflict and paid respects at the 2 Para memorial. They also visited the Argentine Military Cemetery at Darwin.



The Governor Mr Nigel Philips, CBE and Mrs Emma Philips visited INSV Tarini. The Falkland Islands Hockey Team and local populace also visited the vessel while she was open for onboard visits. Team Tarini visited Infant, Junior and Mount Pleasant Schools and interacted with the children and also with Falkland Women’s Association and the Women’s Network. The Skipper Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi along with Lieutenant Commander Pratibha Jamwal gave a talk and presentation at the Falkland Islands Museum. The crew also visited various military facilities including HMS Protector and interacted with British Forces in South Atlantic Islands.



The crew also experienced the vast ecological and biological diversity of the Islands which is particularly rich in wildlife. This is in consonance with the theme to promote awareness about marine pollution and contribute to their efforts towards environmental Consciousness.



The visit of INSV Tarini to Port Stanley was covered widely in the International social media and the Falklands print and electronic media. The next port halt is scheduled at Cape Town, South Africa on 08 Mar 18.


----------



## bloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959389910233899008


ravinderpalrulez said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958565540393603073
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958560392489431041


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-February, 2018 17:13 IST
*Rear Admiral Sanjay Vatsayan, NM takes over as Assistant chief of Naval Staff (Policy & Planning) *

RAdm Sanjay Vatsayan, NM has taken over as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Policy & Plans) at Integrated Headquarters Ministry of Defence (Navy) at New Delhi. He is a graduate of the National Defence Academy, Pune, India (1986), Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, India (2003), Naval War College, Mumbai, India (2010) and National Defence College, New Delhi (2014).

He was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1988 and specialised in Gunnery and missile systems in 1994. He has done his specialist tenures on frontline ships of the Indian Navy, including as the commissioning crew, INS Mysore and Coast Guard OPV CGS Sangram. He has also served as the Executive Officer of INS Mysore. His Command assignments include a Coast Guard IPV, Missile vessels INS Vibhuti and INS Nashak, missile corvette INS Kuthar and Guided Missile Frigate INS Sahyadri (commissioning crew).

His staff assignments include Joint Director of Personnel, Director of Personnel (Policy), Director Naval Plans (Perspective Planning) and Principal Director Naval Plans.

************

Ministry of Defence
06-February, 2018 17:11 IST
Rear Admiral Rajaram Swaminathan, NM assumes charge as Assistant chief of Materiel (Mordernisation) 



RAdm R Swaminathan, NM has taken over duties of Assistant Chief of Materiel (Mordernisation). Commissioned in 1987, the Admiral is a post graduate from IIT Kharagpur. In a career spanning more than 30 years, he has worked on board the Aircraft Carrier, INS Viraat, for more than 9 years in various capacities. He was also involved in the acquisition of Aircraft Carrier Vikramaditya, as Warship Production Superintendent in Russia and as Principal Director Aircraft Carrier Projects in Delhi. RAdm R Swaminathan, has held many important assignments including Fleet Engineer Officer (Western Fleet), Director of Personnel and General Manager (Refit) Naval Dockyard, Mumbai. He is an alumnus of Defence Services Staff College and the National Defence College. The officer was Principal Director Ship Production before assuming the appointment of ACOM (Modernisation) on promotion to Flag Rank.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-February, 2018 13:34 IST
*Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana, NM takes over as Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Air) *

Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana, NM has been appointed as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Air) at New Delhi. He was commissioned in 1986 in the Executive Branch of the Indian Navy. A graduate of the Naval Academy, he attended the 141 Pilots Course and was awarded wings in Jun 1988, at the Air Force Academy. An experienced pilot, he has flown four types of aircraft and held operational and supervisory assignments in Indian Naval Air Squadrons 551, 550 and 310, the IW Squadron. He attended the Command and Staff Course at the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington in 2000 and the Higher Command Course and the Naval War College, Mumbai in 2009.

He commanded INS Rajali a premier Naval Air Station, from Aug 2009 till Dec 2010. During this period he oversaw the drawing-up and implementation of plans for induction of the state of the art Boeing P8I Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance ASW aircraft. A record number of young pilots also graduated from the Navy's Helicopter Training School during this period. His staff appointments include Command Aviation Officer at Headquarters Eastern Naval Command Visakhapatnam, Chief Staff Officer (Air) at Headquarters Naval Aviation, Goa and Principal Director Naval Air Staff at the Naval Headquarters, New Delhi. During these assignments he steadily steered various cases and policies for enhancing and optimising operational, training, and modernisation aspects of Naval Aviation.

His operational sea tenures include the commands of the Missile Corvette INS Nashak during Op Vijay, the Sail Training Ship INS Tarangini during her two world-voyages where the ship imparted strongest time honoured Naval Core Values to more than 435 _IN_ cadets and 80 foreign trainees, while also representing India and her Navy in 28 foreign ports across four continents. Later, he commanded the 21 Mine Counter Measure Squadron and the Guided Missile Destroyer INS Rana. A keen student of military affairs and naval history, he holds a Master's in Defence Studies from Madras University, and a Master of Philosophy degree in Strategic Studies from Mumbai University. He has also undergone the National Security Strategic Course at the National Defence College, Dhaka, Bangladesh in 2012.

On elevation to Flag rank in Jan 2016, Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana assumed the duties of Director General Project Varsha at New Delhi, where he was involved with the development of future infrastructure for the Indian Navy. He is a recipient of the prestigious Nausena Medal and commendations by the Chief of the Naval Staff and the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command. He was also conferred with the Tenzing Norgay National Award by HE the President of India in 2006. 

**********

Ministry of Defence
08-February, 2018 13:23 IST
Rear admiral SC Verma, VSM takes over as Assistant chief of Naval Staff (Special Submarine Projects) 

RAdm Shishir C Verma, VSM has taken over as the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Special Submarine Projects) at Integrated Headquarters Ministry of Defence (Navy) at New Delhi. He is a graduate of the National Defence Academy, Pune, India (1986), Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, India (2002) and Naval War College, Mumbai, India (2009)

He was commissioned into the Indian Navy on 01 Jul 1987 and specialised in Navigation and Direction in 1993. He has done his specialist tenures on Foxtrot and Kilo Class Submarines and has also served as Executive Officer of INS Sindhuratna, INS Sindhuraj and Commanded INS Sindhukesari, INS Rajpur & INS Ranjit.

His staff assignments include Officer-in-Charge Submarine School, Director of Submarine Operations, Principal Director Submarine Operation and Principal Director Nuclear Acquisition.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-February, 2018 14:32 IST
*Inauguration of Integrated Automatic Aviation Meteorological Systems (IAAMS) At INS Garuda *

Rear Admiral RJ Nadkarni, VSM, Chief of Staff, Headquarters, Southern Naval Command inaugurated the ‘Integrated Automatic Aviation Meteorological System (IAAMS)’ at INS Garuda on 09 February 2018. INS Garuda is the fourth air station to have been installed with this integrated system. IAAMS is an ambitious project of the Indian Navy to modernise the Meteorological infrastructure of the nine Naval Air Stations. The IAAMS project at INS Garuda will give a major fillip to aviation safety through automation of weather monitoring process.

Equipped with the state of the art Meteorological Sensors viz., Radar Vertical Wind Profiler, Transmissometer, Ceilometer and Automatic Weather Observation System, IAAMS undertakes automatic and continuous recording of relevant weather parameters that are vital for accurate weather forecasting. It has a special alarm feature that alerts the duty staff about any abnormal change of weather parameters that may affect safe flying operations. The system can also provide automatic dissemination of routine weather reports of the air station as per World Meteorological Organization (WMO) standards to other Air Stations and to ATC tower without human intervention.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-February, 2018 15:10 IST
*Indian Naval Symphonic Orchestra – 2018 *

The Indian Naval Symphonic Orchestra captured the hearts and minds of the music enthusiasts during a scintillating performance held at Siri Fort Auditorium, New Delhi on 09 Feb 18. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff and Mrs Reena Lanba, President NWWA graced the occasion as the Chief Guests for the musical evening organised as part of the Navy Day Activities – 2017.

.
The world famous band, which had recently performed at renowned military band festivals like Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo, Scotland and Spasskaya Tower International Military Music Festival at Moscow, regaled and enthralled the audience with a wide range of repertoire of stirring Martial Music, arrangements of Western Classical, Indian Classical and other forms of contemporary popular and folk music.



During the melodious evening the band related closely to the audience, incorporating varied choices like fanfare, overture, fusion, xylophonic, pop, swing and patriotic music, while maintaining a high standard of professionalism. The highlight of the evening was the signature performance by the young drummers of the Navy who presented their skills to everyone's delight. The Naval Drummers had also received a resounding applause during the recently conducted Beating Retreat ceremony at Vijay Chowk on 29 Jan 18. The band performed admirably under the baton of Commander VC D'Cruz, Director of Music, who is an alumnus of Pilar Music School, Goa and Trinity College of Music, London.

DKS/AC 19/18

*************

Ministry of Defence
10-February, 2018 15:07 IST
*Rear Admiral Philipose George Pynumootil, NM Takes Over as Flag Officer Naval Aviation (FONA) *

Rear Admiral Philipose G Pynumootil, an alumnus of the Lawrence School, Lovedale and the National Defence Academy (67th course), was commissioned in the Indian Navy on 01 Jan 1986.

A helicopter pilot, qualified on the Sea King 42 B/C and Alouette, he has commanded INAS 330, the Carrier borne ASW Sea King Squadron and was the commissioning Commanding Officer of the Naval Air Station, INS Shikra.

He has commanded the 1241 RE corvette, INS Nashak, the Missile Corvette INS Kirpan and the Guided Missile Frigate INS Brahmaputra, besides doing a tenure as Executive Officer of the Guided Missile Destroyer INS Delhi. The officer was awarded the Nao Sena Medal for his tenure in command of INS Brahmaputra.


The Flag Officer has undergone the Staff Course at the Defence Services Staff College and the Higher Air Command Course at the College of Air Warfare. He is a post graduate in Defence & Strategic Studies and holds an M Phil (Political Studies).He is an alumnus of the Royal College of Defence Studies, London and attained an MA (International Security & Strategy) from Kings College, London.

He was the Principal Director Aircraft Acquisition from Oct 11 to May 15 and ACNS(Air) from Jun 15 to Feb 18 . This 6 year period saw the induction of 8 Boeing P8I, 45 MiG 29K and 17 Hawk aircraft, besides the conclusion of crucial contracts including the 4 Boeing P8i Option Clause, P8i Simulator, 16 ALH, 12 Dornier, 08 Chetak, 12 Microlight and 10 Kamov 28 MLU.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-February, 2018 13:41 IST
*Rear Admiral Ds Gujral, NM has taken over as Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Communications Space and Net- Centric Operations) *

Rear Admiral DS Gujral, NM has taken over as Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Communications Space and Net-centric Operations) at Integrated Headquarters of MoD(Navy).

The Flag officer, an alumnus of 69th Course _National Defence Academy_, Khadakwasla was commissioned into the Executive Branch of Indian Navy on 01 Jan 87. Communication & Electronics Warfare Specialist, his afloat appointments include EXO of INS _Nashak _and INS _Delhi_, and Command of INS _Nishank,_ INS _Karmuk_ and INS _Trishul_. 

He has held appointments of Directing Staff at _Defence Services Staff College_ Wellington, Officer-in-Charge of _Signal School,_ Deputy Director Naval Signals, Director Naval Operations and Principal Director Network & Space Operations. He has undergone Joint Staff Course at _Collège interarmées de defense, _France and Higher Command Course at _Naval War College_. 



DKS/AC

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The submarine was inducted into the Indian Navy in Visakhapatnam on April 4, 2012. Photo: Special Arrangement 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-ins-chakra/article22734847.ece?homepage=true

* Centre trying to fix responsibility for damage to nuclear submarine. *

Authorities have demanded over $20 million for rectifying the damage suffered by nuclear submarine _INS Chakra_, which was dry-docked last week, even as the government is seeking to fix responsibility for the accident.

According to defence sources has quoted $20 million (approximately ₹125 crore) for fixing the nuclear submarine's front portion the submarine has entering the harbour in Visakhapatnam in early October last year.

The developments around _INS Chakra_ come even as the indigenously built nuclear ballistic missile submarine _INS Arihant_.

After extensive flushing and replacement of many of its pipes, Arihant was floated recently but sailing it will take more time, the defence sources said.

On _INS Chakra_, officials have conveyed that they would be making all the replacement panels in their own facility and would not be using any other facilities. 

The almost 5x5 ft. panels of the sonar dome has been brought to Visakhapatnam and fitted on to the submarine.

*‘Nothing irreversible’*

“As far as I know the submarine is under fitting as of now but in the near future it is expected to be back in operation. There is nothing irreversible that happened there. That is what I am aware of,” he said. 

The Defence Ministry did not respond to queries from _The Hindu_.

Meanwhile, government sources indicate that they want responsibility fixed for the _INS Chakra_. 

As part of the firm stand taken by the government, it is believed to have put on hold the proposal to appoint Inspector General of Nuclear Safety Vice Admiral Srikant as the new Commandant of the New Delhi-based National Defence College (NDC), until responsibility is fixed for the Chakra mishap.

Vice Admiral Srikant is the senior most naval officer responsible for nuclear submarines. Lt. Gen. YVK Mohan moved out as NDC commandant early in January to take over as the General Officer Commanding IX Corps headquartered at Yol in Himachal Pradesh.

Denying any specific knowledge of the Ministry’s move, Navy officials admitted that a series of appointments in the Navy are currently waiting to be cleared by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman and Vice Admiral Srikant’s is also among them.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/special-promotion-board-for-navy-officer/article22754946.ece

The Armed Forces Tribunal has instructed the Navy to constitute a special promotion board for S.S. Luthra, a nuclear submarine engineer, whose allegation that nepotism scuttled his career were upheld by the Supreme Court.

The tribunal order came when the Navy and Vice-Admiral P.K. Chaterjee (retd.), who is accused of undermining the careers of highly skilled nuclear engineers, returned to it after the Supreme Court refused to entertain their appeal.

“All assessments of the SRO [Vice-Admiral Chaterjee] in the confidential reports of Commander Luthra are hereby struck down and will be expunged from the officer’s records and quantified merit as recalculated and already approved by the Chief of the Naval Staff will replace the old quantified merit assessed by the SRO,” the tribunal said in its ruling.

*Promotion denied*

Commander Luthra was one of the 11 nuclear submarine engineers of the Navy trained a to operate and maintain nuclear reactors. However, he and several others were denied promotion allegedly to favour Captain Agashe, son-in-law of Vice-Admiral Chaterjee, who was in the same promotion batch as Commander Luthra.

Vice-Admiral Chaterjee, then the Inspector-General, Nuclear Safety, was the Senior Reviewing Officer (SRO) for officers serving on the submarines _INS Chakra_ and _INS Arihant_. He and the Navy had filed an appeal in the tribunal after a military tribunal indicted him in the case and imposed a fine of ₹5 lakh.

“Since the officer [Commander Luthra] has, of his own volition, already proceeded on premature retirement, if approved for promotion, the officer will be granted his rank from the original date of his batch, and will be entitled to full pension and all terminal benefits in his enhanced rank,” the ruling said.

Accepting his charge, the tribunal noted that Vice-Admiral Chatterjee, in his capacity as SRO, had shown favour to Capt. Agashe.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy 56 naval utility choppers


----------



## nang2

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Navy 56 naval utility choppers


when did Indian navy buy aw101?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-February, 2018 12:33 IST
*Vice admiral RB pandit, AVSM assumes charge as Commandant Indian Naval Academy *

1. Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, AVSM, YSM, NM handed over his responsibilities as the Commandant, Indian Naval Academy (INA) to Vice Admiral RB Pandit, AVSM after a successful tenure of over 15 months, today, Monday, 19 February 2018. 

2. Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, AVSM, YSM, NM took over as the Commandant of the Indian Naval Academy on 20th of October, 2016. During his tenure, the Academy saw marked transformation in infrastructure and training facilities at INA. It was during the tenure of Vice Admiral SV Bhokare that the INA won the prestigious Bakshi Cup competition, held between all six major military academies including National Defence Academy (NDA) and Indian Military Academy (IMA), for the first time. Vice Admiral SV Bhokare, AVSM, YSM, NM was accorded a warm send off, with the traditional ‘Pulling Out’ ceremony. 

3. Vice Admiral RB Pandit, AVSM who took over as the Commandant of the Indian Naval Academy is an alumnus of the National Defence Academy, Khadakvasala, Defence Services Staff College Wellington, the College of Naval Warfare, Mumbai and the Royal College of Defence Studies, London, UK. The Flag Officer is specialised in Anti Submarine Warfare and has commanded INS Nirghat, INS Vindhyagiri, INS Jalashwa and the 22nd Missile Vessel Squadron at Mumbai. 

4. Vice Admiral RB Pandit, AVSM has been the Naval Adviser at the High Commission of India at Islamabad, Pakistan. He has also held important staff assignments such as ACNS (Foreign Cooperation and Intelligence) at IHQ MoD (Navy) and Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command. He was the Flag Officer Commanding Western Fleet at Mumbai, prior being appointed as the Commandant of Indian Naval Academy. The officer was promoted to the rank of Vice Admiral today, Monday, 19 February 2018 and took over as the sixth Commandant of Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ning-vessel/article22806817.ece?homepage=true

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) chaired by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Tuesday cleared the procurement of infantry combat vehicles for the Army and a survey training vessel for the Navy at a combined cost of about ₹1850 crore.

“These include procurement of essential quantity of BMP-2 Infantry Combat Vehicles for mechanised infantry and other arms and services at an estimated cost of ₹1125 crore from the Ordinance Factory Board (OFB),” the Ministry said in a statement.

The second proposal is a Survey Training Vessel to augment the Navy’s growing hydrographic needs in ports, harbours and exclusive economic zones. Indian Navy has been undertaking hydrographic survey for a number of friendly nations in the Indian Ocean and beyond.

The construction of the vessel will be undertaken under Buy Indian-IDDM category of Defence Procurement Procedure by Indian shipyards at an estimated cost of ₹626 crore.



nang2 said:


> when did Indian navy buy aw101?



*Tuesday, December 18, 2012*
Assembly line in India to build the AW119Ke 'Koala' single-engine helicopter.'Indian Rotorcraft Ltd.', is now expected to begin production from next year, in 2013, at its plant in the GMR Aerospace Park in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh.

Its annual output can be scaled to 30 Koalas.

The company is now expected to tip its hat into the ring, with the twin-engine AW109, bidding for the Indian Navy's Naval Light Utility Helicopter [NUH] induction programme , valued at around $1 billion USD for 56 birds.


----------



## nang2

Hindustani78 said:


> *Tuesday, December 18, 2012*
> Assembly line in India to build the AW119Ke 'Koala' single-engine helicopter.'Indian Rotorcraft Ltd.', is now expected to begin production from next year, in 2013, at its plant in the GMR Aerospace Park in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Its annual output can be scaled to 30 Koalas.
> 
> The company is now expected to tip its hat into the ring, with the twin-engine AW109, bidding for the Indian Navy's Naval Light Utility Helicopter [NUH] induction programme , valued at around $1 billion USD for 56 birds.


The text you put here is irrelevant. I asked about AW101, not AW119 or AW109. I googled it myself. Yes, the time you mentioned is largely correct for AW101, which is also the main focus of a bribery scandal.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966499607239897089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Announced the completion of a new submarine rescue system due to be delivered to the Indian Navy next month. 

A Contract with the Indian Navy for the supply of two complete “flyaway submarine rescue systems”, including Deep Search and Rescue Vehicles (DSRV), Launch and Recovery Systems (LARS) equipment, Transfer Under Pressure (TUP) systems, and all logistics and support equipment required to operate the service.

The first set of equipment has been designed, manufactured, integrated and ready for testing prior to shipping next month for final commissioning and trials. The remaining set of certified systems is due to be delivered to the Indian Navy in June. 

The ceremony will mark a world-first in the final integration of a complete submarine rescue system within a single manufacturing facility, enabling engineers to test in-situ how each component part will integrate in order to deliver the optimum submarine rescue capability, the company said.

Third-generation rescue system incorporates an innovative new system design and tightly integrated components to ensure time-to-first-rescue (TTFR)--the time measured between system deployment and commencement of the rescue--is minimised.

Speed and reliability is key in conducting safe and effective submarine rescue operations to ensure that the submariners are reached as quickly as possible to minimise the risk the situation poses to their lives.

The reliability with which any “flyaway” submarine rescue system can be deployed must be carefully balanced with its effectiveness and capability once onsite. It is essential that the system has the capability to conduct safe rescue operations in any given circumstance and under widely variable conditions, including sea states and depths.

The third-generation system represents a step-change in real world submarine rescue capability, and has been specifically designed to provide a comprehensive and highly capable submarine rescue service while ensuring the system is as quick and simple to mobilise as possible to maximise the chances of a successful rescue, he added. 

The Indian Navy teams has already begun conducting in-depth training with local teams of engineers in India to operate and maintain the systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ons-network-project-from-indian-navy-5078423/

*Rs 3500 crore communications network project from Indian Navy*

*The Navy’s communications network has been envisioned as a smarter network infrastructure with enhanced throughput, high-quality secure services and ease of network management.*

Rs 3500-crore advance purchase order to design, build and manage the Indian Navy’s communications network. “The Rs 3500-crore system integration project will enable the Indian Navy with a digital communications network at par with the most advanced naval forces globally,” the company said in a statement. 

This will give the Navy digital defence supremacy at par with the best naval forces globally. This is the first time that an integrated naval communications network at such a scale is being built in India, the company added. The Navy’s communications network has been envisioned as a smarter network infrastructure with enhanced throughput, high-quality secure services and ease of network management. The scope requires to design, build and manage the communications network for over a decade through its system integration capabilities, it said.


“Our recent experience of creating an intrusion-proof communication network for the Indian Army in Jammu & Kashmir will be leveraged for the Navy’s communications network. We look forward to delivering this end-to-end strategic network for the Indian Navy with our unique software-to-silicon capabilities,” said Anand Agarwal, CEO, .


KS Rao, COO and M D (Telecom Products & Services), Sterlite Tech, said, “It is our privilege to work for the Indian defence, and build an integrated communications network at such a scale. This will provide a secure and reliable digital highway to the Indian Navy for administrative and defence operations.” Unparalleled in scope and size, the project includes the creation of a high-capacity IP-MPLS (Internet Protocol – Multi Protocol Label Switching) network. Once completed, it will link multiple Indian naval sites and India-administered islands, the company said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-March, 2018 13:46 IST
*Western Naval Command Concludes Exercise Paschim Leher (XPL-18) *

The Western Naval Command of the Indian Navy concluded a large scale operational exercise in the Arabian Sea. The three week long exercise termed Exercise ‘Paschim Leher’ (XPL), tested the operational readiness of the Western Naval Command and the execution of it's operational plans. 

Over 40 naval assets including the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, frontline ships of the Western Fleet and Eastern Fleet (including the newly inducted Kolkata class), submarines, potent missile vessels of the 22nd Killer Squadron, Patrol vessels and craft of the Local Flotilla and Indian Coast Guard participated in the exercise. In addition, the exercise also witnessed intense flying activity by the carrier borne Mig 29 Ks, P-8Is, IL-38SDs, Dorniers as well as Remotely Piloted Aircraft. This exercise also saw enhanced participation by the aircraft of the Indian Air Force, with coordinated flying missions with the IN air assets. Maritime role Jaguars, Su-30 MKI, AWACS, Flight Refuellers participated in large numbers from different airfields in Gujarat, Maharashtra and North India. An amphibious landing was also conducted, which included the participation of the 91 Inf Bde of the Indian Army.


The XPL 2018 enabled testing and revalidation of operational plans and manoeuvres in a hostile maritime scenario on India's Western Seaboard. Defence of Indian offshore assets, such as oil rigs, escort operations of Indian merchant ships as well as coastal defence, were also rehearsed. The exercise will enable further refine the operational, logistics and administrative plans of the Western Naval Command

***


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ime-bonding-admiral-lanba/article22898528.ece





* Says Nacy is ensuring security in Indian Ocean Region *
Navy Chief & Chairman, Chiefs of Staff Committee Admiral Sunil Lanba said on Thursday the Indian Government and the Navy are committed to promote maritime bonding through various international engagements during the forthcoming biennial multinational naval event 'Milan-2018' at Port Blair from March 6 to March 13.

The underlying theme of the meet is “Friendship across the seas”, with 23 countries expected to take part.

Admiral Lanba visited the College of Defence Management (CDM) in Secunderabad and addressed members of the tri-services of Indian Armed forces and foreign countries, who are undergoing Higher Defence Management Course (HDMC).

Here, he emphasised joint coordination by the tri-sevices and other paramilitary forces in thought and action in all operations.

An alumnus of the CDM, he said the institution plays a critical role in preparing officers of the armed forces to take up leadership roles. Speaking on national maritime security in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR), he said the Indian Navy was well prepared. The Indian Navy is ensuring security in the IOR against terrorism and maritime piracy to provide effective and timely response to humanitarian emergencies and disaster situations, the Admiral said. He later interacted with CDM Commandant Major General Sandeep Sharma to discuss the course curriculum, project studies and research work, a press release said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2018 16:50 IST
*Indian Navy concludes two month Long War Game *

The Indian Navy concluded a gruelling two-month long War Game on 28 Feb 18. The extensive War Games saw the participation of all the operational ships, submarines and aircraft of the Navy along with men and equipment of the Army, all types of aircraft of the Air Force and ships and aircraft of the Coast Guard. The War Games conducted on both the Seaboards of India extended from the Northern Arabian sea off the coast of Gujarat to the Southern Indian ocean off the Sunda Straits near Indonesia. The War Game on the Eastern seaboard was codenamed ENCORE (Eastern Naval Command Operational Readiness Exercise) and on the Western seaboard the codename was Exercise Paschim Lehar. The War Games were the first of the kind to be conducted on both seaboards indicative of the Navy’s threat perceptions of a two-front war.

The Chief of Naval Staff in Feb 17 had ordered a comprehensive review of the way the Navy exercised at sea. This review included both, peacetime operations as well as the training and preparations for war. The internal review undertaken by the Navy resulted in the ‘Mission-based Deployment’ concept which has been put into action since Jul 17. Mission-ready ships are now forward deployed in critical areas of the IOR with the inherent capability to respond to emerging threats and benign situations. The Navy has already reaped rich dividends from this Concept and large excerpts of this was also spoken about by Prime Minister Modi in his Mann ki Baat interactions.


In preparation for conflict, the Navy revamped it’s Operational Exercise plans to make them more contemporary and realistic. In a two-year cycle promulgated by Naval Headquarters, the Indian Navy has literally ‘cut the flab’ in the various exercises undertaken at sea. Greater focus has been accorded to conflict readiness across the spectrum as well as realistic scenarios likely to be faced at sea. The questions, ‘How does this affect the Nation’s security?’ and ‘How does it keep the common citizen safe?’, has been applied across all existing exercises and War games. The focus has been on realistic scenarios likely to manifest in the future including terrorist attacks from sea on critical infrastructure and populated areas, Defence of the Offshore oil resources of the country and protection of the large seaborne trade of India.


The Navy, with the realisation that future conflicts and contingencies are likely to invariably be Tri-service in their responses, ensured the participation of the other services with critical capabilities and specialised equipment to ensure a National response to situations. The War Games saw the Operational Commanders of the Navy and other services being put through crisis situations from benign Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief to full-fledged conflict situations. The War Games will now be followed by extensive debriefings to identify key takeaways and formulate measures to further strengthen contingency plans. 

While the nation went about their daily lives as if everything was normal, the dedicated Officers and men of the Armed Forces were exercising against threats from the sea that impinge upon the lives of the common citizen as well as their safe and peaceful future.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-March, 2018 20:16 IST
*International City Parade: Milan-2018 *

The stunning settings at the Marina Park was the venue for a glorious International City Parade on 09th March. The City Parade showcased the motto of MILAN 'Friendship Across the Seas' in great style as school children, Marine Commandos, Para Jumpers, marching contingents and cultural troops stole the hearts of the spectators. The events unfolded with the backdrop of the historic Ross Island against the pristine blue waters of the Andaman Sea. Marine Commandos of the Indian Navy demonstrated a small team insertion and extraction technique as they launched an attack on a dummy oil rig. This was followed by a Search and Rescue demonstration by Chetak helicopters of the Indian Navy & the Coast Guard, instilling confidence amongst the spectators about the HADR capabilities of the Armed Forces. The daring display by motorcyclists from the Indian Army left the audience enthralled. The Marine Commandos of the Indian Navy jumped from a Dornier aircraft for a combat free fall to exhibit sky diving skills. Admiral DK Joshi, PVSM, AVSM, YSM, VSM, NM (Retd), Hon'ble Lieutenant Governor, Andaman & Nicobar reviewed the parade as smartly turned out contingents of all four components, marched to the tunes of military bands. Ceremonial bands of the Army, Navy, Andaman & Nicobar Police enthralled the audience with martial music. The colourful tableaus from Andaman & Nicobar Command, Forest Department and Directorate of Shipping Services as also the cultural folk dances added colour to the event. The 15 Assam Regiment closed out the cultural extravaganza with an ebullient Manipuri dance. The Continuity Drill of the Indian Navy and the precise manoeuvres of Air warrior Drill Team, drew applause from the huge gathering with their split second precision. As the setting sun streaked the twilight sky. The Indian Naval Band performed, the last tune before the 'Retreat', while the National Flag was being lowered. The fireworks and the synchronized illumination of the Naval ships at anchorage was a sight to cherish for a long time to come.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973528481740087297


----------



## Garian

EagleEyes said:


> Post articles, events here. No need to create topic on *everything.*


Who will be next CNS?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-March, 2018 16:31 IST
*Modern Warfare Equipment *

Modernisation of Indian Navy is an ongoing process, which is undertaken in accordance with the Maritime Capability Perspective Plan and Long Term Integrated Perspective Plan. To ensure that Indian Navy units are ready to meet any emergent operational requirement, reviews are undertaken regularly to equip our forces with the latest weapons, sensors and equipments.

The Defence Shipyards have undertaken comprehensive modernization program based on the requirement of the ongoing and future projects. The modernization program is intended not only to upgrade the existing infrastructure but also to expand their capacities so as to reduce build periods and increase productivity.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriPrahlad Singh Patelin LokSabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
14-March, 2018 16:26 IST
*Blue Economy *

Government is implementing a Central Plan Scheme on “Blue Revolution: Integrated Development and Management of Fisheries” with a vision to achieve economic prosperity of the country and the fishermen through utilization of full potential of water resources for development of fisheries in a sustainable manner.

Besides, in April 2017, Government has notified the ‘National Policy on Marine Fisheries, 2017’ (NPMF), which provides guidance for promoting ‘Blue Growth Initiative’ which focus on ushering ‘Blue Revolution’ (NeeliKranti) by sustainable utilization of fisheries wealth from the marine and other aquatic resources of the country for improving the lives and livelihoods of fishermen and their families. The ‘Blue Revolution’ encompasses elements of the ‘Blue Growth Initiative’.

Friendly foreign countries are being engaged extensively by Indian Navy through material support, training, EEZ surveillance, provisioning of platforms, hydrographic assistances, joint exercises and offering slots in professional training courses, etc.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriD.K. Suresh in LokSabha today.

********

Ministry of Defence
14-March, 2018 14:58 IST
*Navika Sagar Parikrama - Tarini Departs Cape Town, South Africa *

Indian Naval Sailing Vessel (INSV) Tarini left Cape Town today (14 Mar 18) for the final leg of circumnavigation passage to Goa. The yacht was flagged off by Ms Ruchira Kamboj, High Commissioner of India to the Republic of South Africa, Mr Abhishek Shukla, Counsel General of India in Cape Town, South Africa & Ms Auroux Marais, Minister of Cultural Affairs & Sports, Western Cape Government, members of Indian diaspora and South African Sailing Association.

INSV Tarini had arrived at Cape Town on 02 March 18 after completion of fourth leg of her maiden voyage to circumnavigate the globe. This historic circumnavigation attempt by an all-women crew is being led by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprises Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta. 

The crew had several engagements during their stay at Cape Town, including a formal call-on HE Ms Ruchika Kamboj, High Commissioner of India, Ms Patrica De Lille, Mayor of Cape Town and Helen Zille, Premier of Western Cape. A photo exhibition event and press interaction was also organised. The crew were also ‘On Air’ during the Radio Talkshow with famous RJ Pippa Hudson.

As part of their stay in harbour, Team Tarini interacted with students from University of Western Cape, St. Paul’s Primary School and Lawhill Maritime Academy. INSV Tarini crew had an opportunity to interact with a wide range of stakeholders during the welcome reception hosted by the High Commissioner, which was attended by numerous distinguished guests, including state officials, businessmen, academicians, leaders from Indian community and media persons.

Several outstanding sportspersons and local populace also visited the vessel while she was open for onboard visits. The Skipper Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi along with crew gave a talk and presentation at the Royal Cape Yacht Club and Maritime Academy. The crew also interacted with sailing community of Western Cape.

The visit of INSV Tarini to Cape Town was covered widely in the International social media and print and electronic media. The final port of call is scheduled at Goa in end Apr 18.


----------



## sudhir007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973901988185325574


----------



## MimophantSlayer




----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Navy has launched a new placement portal developed by by M/s Silver. | Photo Credit: arranged

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...an-naval-placement-agency/article23264969.ece
Indian Navy has launched a new placement portal for naval veterans, widows and their dependants. Silver Touch developed the new website, Weiden and Kennedy gave it the creative look.

A large number of highly-skilled personnel leave Indian Navy, in their 30s and 40s to ensure a young fighting force for the nation. This capable and trained pool of disciplined naval veterans is made available to the Corporate Sector by the Indian Naval Placement Agency (INPA) for harnessing their talents. The Indian Navy has signed an agreement with Monster.com which allows members of INPA to receive job alerts from Monster.com. All corporates looking to hire naval veterans can register themselves at INPA website at https://indiannavy.nic.in

/INPA, said an official press release from Eastern Naval Command, Visakhapatnam.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Indigenous module for submarines undergoing trials*
_



Booster shot: INS Karanj, the third Scorpene class submarine, being launched in Mumbai in January.
Special CorrespondentNEW DELHI 16 MARCH 2018 22:02 IST
UPDATED: 16 MARCH 2018 22:02 IST
All Scorpènes will be equipped with AIP technology in due course

The indigenous Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) module, which enhances the ability of submarines to stay under water, is in an advanced stage of trials, a senior officer of the Navy said on Friday. It is being developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). All Scorpène submarines will be equipped with it in due course.

“The DRDO AIP is in an advanced stage of experimental trials. Once proven on shore, it has to be tested on a marine platform,” Vice-Admiral Srikanth said, speaking at the launch of a four-part series by the Discovery channel on Indian submariners to commemorate 50 years of the Navy’s underwater arm.

Asked whether the Navy would order three additional Scorpène submarines, Vice-Admiral Srikanth said a decision would be made after the current project was completed. *“Yes, there is speculation, and even demand, to have three additional submarines at Mazagon Dock Limited. Since we already have the production line, along with expertise, the option can be looked into. But first, the existing project should complete on time.”*

Earlier, the Navy planned to install the AIP module on the fifth and sixth submarines. But delays in development meant it could not be done before the last two submarines were launched.

The first Scorpene submarine Kulvarihas joined the Navy. It will go for a normal refit in 2023. The next two submarines are in various stages of sea trials. Under a revised plan, the AIP module will be installed on the submarines during upgrades. However, it is a complex and costly task.

Six Scorpene submarines are being made at Mazagon Dock Limited under technology transfer from France.
www.thehindu.com/news/national/indigenous-module-for-submarines-undergoing-trials/article23274795.ece/amp/_


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary, Ministry of Shipping, Shri Gopal Krishna flagging off to launch the IWAI tug barge flotilla comprising Tug Trishul, Dump Barge Kalpana Chawla and Dump Barge A.P.J. Abdul Kalam at Garden Reach Jetty -2, Kolkata on March 17, 2018.




The Secretary, Ministry of Shipping, Shri Gopal Krishna addressing media after flagging off the IWAI tug barge flotilla comprising Tug Trishul, Dump Barge Kalpana Chawla and Dump Barge A.P.J. Abdul Kalam at Garden Reach Jetty -2, Kolkata on March 17, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-March, 2018 17:03 IST
*Indian Navy to host Bilateral Exercise 'Varuna' with French Navy *

The Indian Navy and the French Navy have conducted bilateral maritime exercises since May 1993. Since 2001, the exercises have been named VARUNA and there have been fifteen editions of the same till date. The last edition of VARUNA was conducted off the French Coast in Apr 2017.

The conduct of VARUNA, and the special impetus on taking this Navy-to-Navy cooperative engagement forward, was reiterated in the Joint Statement made by the Prime Minister of India and the President of France, on the 10th of March 2018.

In 2017, VARUNA was conducted in three sea areas in the European waters. This year too VARUNA-18 would be conducted in three sea areas, namely, the Arabian Sea, the Bay of Bengal and South Western Indian Ocean. The first phase, being conducted in the Arabian Sea, will see participation of a French submarine and frigate Jean de Vienne from the French side. The Indian Naval participation will include the destroyer Mumbai, frigate Trikand with their integral helicopters, IN submarine Kalvari, P8-I and Dornier Maritime Patrol Aircraft, as well as the Mig 29K fighter aircraft.

The VARUNA series of exercises have grown in scope and complexity over the years and provide an opportunity to both Navies to increase interoperability and learn from each other’s best practices.








NV


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## MimophantSlayer




----------



## August is Fun

Indian Navy will train Tanzania Navy


----------



## cirr

So the induction of the 1st P-15B DDG has been pushed back again to 2021.

I give you guys till 2023 to have the job done.

Good luck.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
05-April, 2018 11:09 IST
*PM extends greetings on National Maritime Day; remembers Babasaheb Ambedkar as an inspiration to focus on Jal Shakti *

Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has extended his wishes on National maritime Day.

PM said, "The maritime sector in India, with its rich history, has the potential to power our nation’s transformation. On National Maritime Day, we affirm our commitment to harness our maritime strengths for the nation’s prosperity.

Our efforts for a vibrant maritime sector are inspired by Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar. It was Babasaheb who gave topmost importance to Jal Shakti, waterways, irrigation, canal networks and ports. His work in this sector augured extremely well for the people of India."


***


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

How many more years to go?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/tamil-nadu/warships-expo-comes-to-close/article23551252.ece
All roads led to the Island Grounds on Sunday, the last day of the three-day exhibition of warships, with thousands of people thronging the venue.

Flag Staff Road leading to Island Grounds from where visitors were transported to the Chennai Port was packed, forcing the city police to block the road for vehicles.

Alok Bhatnagar, Flag Officer, Commanding Tamil Nadu and Puducherry Naval Area, said five ships — Kirch, Khukri, Airavat, Kamotra and Sumitra — were on display. A total of 71,410 persons visited the port to see the warships during the exhibition. On Sunday alone, 33,492 persons visited the exhibition. The Naval authorities brought in Kirch instead of Sahyadri, which was on display for two days.


----------



## BON PLAN

*Russia's Rubin responds to Indian submarine tender RFI with Amur-1650*

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...dian-submarine-tender-rfi-with-amur-1650.html


----------



## LKJ86

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 464407
> 
> 
> How many more years to go?


2018.4.11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spectribution

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.11
> View attachment 470413
> View attachment 470414



That's the INS VIKRANT U/C. Looks like work on deck almost done and island near completion.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-May, 2018 10:56 IST
*Naval Commander’s conference to begin on 08 May at New Delhi *

The first edition of this year’s Bi-annual _Naval Commander’s Conference_ is scheduled from 08 to 11 May 18. During the conference, Navy will review its new _Mission-Based Deployments_ philosophy aimed at ensuring peace and stability in the region. The new deployment philosophy, in furtherance of the Hon’ble Prime Minister’s vision of _Security and Growth for All in the Region_ (SAGAR), aims at _sustained, peaceful_ and yet _responsive_ presence of Indian Naval ships in critical areas and choke points.

The Navy’s focus over the past year has been on _Combat Efficiency and Materiel Readiness,_ and upkeep of its large fleet of 131 ships and submarines. Various measures taken to improve _Combat Efficiency,_ including the new _Transition Cycle_ for ships for transition from _maintenance periods_ through a _training phase_ and thereon to _full scale operations_ will be examined at the conference.

Measures to ensure _safety, continued training_, and _checks and balances on crew proficiency_ on-board its frontline warships will also be reviewed. An overhaul of the training standards of units by revamping the ‘Ship Operating Standards (SHOPS)’ is also underway. The new SHOPS, set to be unveiled shortly, focuses on _Role-based training_ in realistic scenarios and sets standards to be met by units as also targets individual crew proficiency levels.

The Navy has been at the forefront in the absorption and exploitation of cutting-edge technology. Naval Commanders would deliberate upon steps to improve the _Teeth-to-Tail ratio_ and explore niche fields such as Artificial Intelligence and Big Data Analytics. Harnessing cutting-edge technology, specifically those ‘_Made-in-India’_, to improve organisational effectiveness and efficiency would be another key focus area of the Commanders.

Indian Navy has been the flag-bearer of the indigenisation and ‘Make in India’ initiative. 27 ships and submarines are currently under construction in Indian Shipyards, including the first indigenous Aircraft carrier ‘Vikrant’. The Navy promulgated the ‘Indian Naval Indigenisation Plan 2015-30’ which has laid down our plans for the next fifteen years. This allows for Industry to formulate strategies to meet the requirements of the Navy through the new Strategic Partnership Model, notified in May 17, as well as domestic R&D. These initiatives, which are aimed at enhancing indigenous defence industrial capability extending up to the Micro Small and Medium Enterprises (MSMEs), shall also be discussed.

The Commanders would also deliberate on the optimal utilisation of the Navy’s share of the defence budget through prioritising capital acquisitions and modernisation plans to bridge critical capability gaps. The four day conference would culminate on 11th May.

The Naval Commander’s Conference would be addressed by the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri during the inaugural session followed by discussions with the officials of Ministry of Defence.

***

Ministry of Defence
08-May, 2018 17:41 IST
*Raksha Mantri Addresses Naval Commanders’ at New Delhi *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman inaugurated the first edition of the bi-annual Naval Commanders’ Conference,here today. Addressing Senior Leadership of the Navy, the Raksha Mantri commended the men and women of Indian Navy for their professionalism and dedication in performing the duties of safeguarding the maritime interest of the nation.

The Raksha Mantri expressed satisfaction with which the Indian Navy has continued to maintain a high operational tempo through regular deployment of ships, submarines and aircraft in the Areas Of Responsibility (AOR). During her address, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman said, “I am confident that Navy's Maritime Domain Awareness in our Areas of Interests will enable it to respond effectively to the various contingencies, such as Search and Rescue, Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR) and anti-piracy. I am glad that the efforts have already started showing results, with the Indian Navy responding proactively to numerous crisis situations around the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) in the last few months; including the heavy rains and flooding in Sri Lanka and post Cyclone 'Mora' in Bangladesh and Myanmar. I also compliment the Navy for the efficient HADR operations undertaken in the wake of Cyclone ‘Ockhi’ in November last year.”

The Indian Navy, in addition to being the primary instrument and manifestation of the nation's maritime power, has also established itself as a potential tool for military diplomacy, said the Raksha Mantri. She further added that the Navy has been playing an important role in furthering our national and foreign policy objectives through active cooperation and engagement with not just IOR littorals, but maritime nations across the globe.

Complimenting the Navy, Smt Sitharaman said that today India and the Indian Navy have emerged as the first port of call and a dependable partner for IOR littoral navies, to address their maritime security needs.

While addressing the Commanders, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman said, “I firmly believe that as a nation we cannot be truly self-reliant until we are able to develop our own weapons and sensors. Indian Navy's active role in engaging with a wide range of R&D and production agencies – Government, Semi Governmentand private is indicative of its commitment. Towards this endeavour, the Combat Management System for the Indigenous Aircraft Carrier being developed with a private vendor (M/s Tata Power SEO) is a big step towards Strategic partnership between the MoD and Industry. Programme ‘Samudrika’, which will result in achieving 100 percent indigenisation of the Electronic Warfare fit onboard Indian Naval Platforms, is also reflective of Indian Navy's continued efforts towards indigenisation.”


Stressing on indigenisation and self-reliance, the Raksha Mantri said, “I am happy to note that shipbuilding projects worth over Rs 32,000 crore have been tendered and are progressing towards contract conclusion. Projects worth Rs 760 crore for construction of yard crafts are also being targeted for early conclusion through private and small shipyards, to bolster the 'Make in India' initiative and provide the necessary impetus to the Indian Shipbuilding Industry. With other shipbuilding projects covering a vast spectrum of weapon intensive platforms, Mine Counter Measure Vessels (MCMVs), Fleet Support Ships and Diving Support Vessels on the anvil, I am sure our Indigenous Shipbuilding Industry would rise to the occasion and keep pace with the Indian Navy’s planned modernisation program.”

Taking note of the critical capability shortfalls that the Navy is facing today in ship-borne multi-role helicopters, reconnaissance aircraft, unmanned platforms, conventional submarines and surface ships which need urgent redressal to maintain the combat edge of the Navy, she assured the Commanders that these issues are being given due impetus at the MoD and measures are being put in place to mitigate these shortcomings at the earliest.

During the interaction with the Commanders, she congratulated the Indian Navy for the progress made with respect to the Digital Navy Vision Document, wherein significant initiatives to transform Indian Navy have been undertaken. Initiatives like Indian Navy Entrance Test towards transforming recruitment process, development of Naval Civilian Management Information System and Naval Civilian Pay & Pension Office, which are in keeping with the Digital India initiative of the Government are noteworthy and need to be continued, said the Raksha Mantri.

In her concluding remarks, Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman reiterated that our maritime interests have a vital and elaborate relationship with the country's economic growth and thus the need for a strong and credible Indian Navy cannot be over emphasised. She took cognizance of the importance of long term funding for the sustained growth of the Navy and assured that adequate funds would be provided to mitigate critical shortfalls.

Ministry of Defence
11-May, 2018 15:33 IST
*Naval Commander’s Conference concludes *

The first Biannual Naval Commander’s Conference of 2018 concluded today after four productive days of intense deliberations on a wide range of issues. The Conference was inaugurated by the _Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman_, who set the tone for the deliberations stating that the Indian Navy is a force to reckon with in the Indo-Pacific region. The RM also assured the Naval Commanders that endeavours to bridge critical capability gaps in Ship-borne helicopters, Fleet Support Ships and Submarines would be progressed by the Government. The Minister also extended support to the long-term capability acquisition plans of the Navy that have been formulated with a strategic view of the Indo-Pacific region. The imperative need for approval of the second indigenous aircraft carrier for the Navy was also deliberated upon. This project along with the other shipbuilding projects already underway or in the pipeline including Mine Counter Measure Vessels (MCMVs), Landing Platform Dock (LPD), Anti-Submarine Shallow Water Craft, Diving Support Vessels and Survey Vessels are expected to provide a major thrust to the ‘Make-in-India’ initiative of the Government.


Major shipbuilding projects in Indian Shipyards, both Private and Public result in the creation of jobs at these Shipyards as well as encouragement to MSMEs to develop indigenous technologies and manufacturing units in support of these major shipbuilding projects. The fifteen-year ‘naval Indigenisation Plan’ promulgated in 2015 by the Navy has set the tone for the Indian Industry to create infrastructure, skilling and jobs.

The Conference also undertook a review of the Navy’s Mission Based Deployments. The review was aimed at maximising benefits accrued from the deployment of _IN_ ships and aircraft to critical areas within the IOR. Measures such as information sharing with other navies as well as combining Defence Diplomacy initiatives such as Bi-lateral exercises and port visits into these deployments are planned to be undertaken.

The Navy’s new Transition Cycle for ships from maintenance to operations was also reviewed by the Commanders. This has resulted in considerable improvement in combat efficiency and crew proficiency of ships undergoing the new Transition Cycle. The new Transition Cycle has also resulted in the overall improvement of Op Logistics, spares management and forecasting, Refit planning and expenditure management.

The Naval Commander’s Conference also saw the inauguration of a new Digital Library available pan-Navy for knowledge management and retrieval including archiving of critical data and information. This was complemented by deliberations on the security and hardening of naval data networks in keeping with contemporary cyber security practices. In keeping with the Navy’s ethos of harnessing niche technologies, concrete plans to incorporate Big Data Analytics and Artificial Intelligence into the Navy’s operational functioning have also been formulated.

The Naval Commanders also interacted with Shri Arvind Subramanian, the Chief Economic Advisor and the Chiefs of the Army and Air Force. The next edition of the Naval Commander’s Conference is scheduled in Oct/ Nov later this year.

*********


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being introduced by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba to Naval Commanders, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 08, 2018.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being introduced by the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba to Naval Commanders, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 08, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba in a group photograph with the senior Naval Commanders, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 08, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the senior Naval Commanders, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 08, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba and the Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the media, during the Naval Commanders’ Conference, in New Delhi on May 08, 2018. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and the Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa at the Naval Commander’s Conference, in New Delhi on May 11, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-May, 2018 18:55 IST
*INSV Tarini completes historic Circumnavigation *

Indian Naval Sailing Vessel Tarini (INSV Tarini) entered Goa harbour and came alongside the INS Mandovi jetty on completion of a historic global circumnavigation voyage on 21 May 18. The all-women crew of Tarini was received at the jetty by Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri who had also flagged them off on 10 Sep last year. Admiral Sunil Lanba, Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral AR Karve, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, senior officers and enthusiastic members from the naval community both serving and retired, as well as civilians were present at the Naval Boat Pool to welcome INSV Tarini .

It was a poignant moment for the “Navika Sagar Parikrama” team which included a number of naval personnel who worked behind the scenes from the time of origination of the idea of circumnavigation by an all women crew, right through the planning, implementation and training till the successful execution of the voyage. The women crew themselves were ecstatic on completion of the voyage. Speaking at the occasion, the Skipper Lt Commander Vartika Joshi said, “We knew at the very start of this voyage that we had a daunting task ahead. However, the many challenges we encountered brought in a new found strength from within, which we ourselves never knew we were capable of. Our close bonding helped us overcome those difficult times.” It was also a time for happy reunion of the crew with their families after a period of over eight and half months.

This is the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew. The vessel was skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprised Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.

Speaking at the occasion, the Hon’ble Raksha Mantri, Mrs. Nirmala Sitharaman said that she is extremely honoured and feels humbled before the crew of team Tarini for what they have achieved. She further added that “it’s not the girls achieving, it’s the youngsters from India achieving. The women of this country have shown that it is possible for the youngsters, if they want to do something, that they can indeed do it, by showing commitment, grit and dedication”.

During his address Admiral Sunil Lanba Chief of the Naval Staff said, “The grit and determination displayed by these young women officers would definitely encourage future generations to take on daunting challenges and strive for success”.

During her 254 day long voyage, the vessel has covered over 22,000 Nautical miles, visiting five countries – Australia, New Zealand, Falkland Islands (UK), South Africa and Mauritius. At each of these countries the crew received a rousing welcome both from the Indian diaspora as also from the local community. During the course of her voyage, the vessel has met all criteria of circumnavigation, viz. crossing the Equator twice, crossing all Longitudes, as also the three great capes (Cape Leeuwin, Cape Horn and Cape of Good Hope). The expedition was covered in six legs, with halts at 5 ports: Fremantle (Australia), Lyttleton (New Zealand), Port Stanley (Falklands), Cape Town (South Africa) and Port Louis (Mauritius).

The crew and the vessel encountered rough seas on numerous occasions during the voyage. The extremely cold climate coupled with stormy weather conditions especially in the Southern Ocean made the task of circumnavigating the globe highly daunting and challenging. The vessel also witnessed winds in excess of 60 knots and waves up to 7 meters high, whilst crossing the Pacific Ocean. 

The indigenously-built INSV Tarini is a 56-foot sailing vessel, which was inducted in the Indian Navy in February 2017, and has showcased the ‘Make in India’ initiative on the International forum.

The expedition titled ‘Navika Sagar Parikrama’ is in consonance with the National policy to empower women to attain their full potential. It has showcased ‘Nari Shakti’ on the world platform and helped change societal attitudes and mindset towards women in India by raising visibility of their participation in challenging environs. 

The crew also collated and updated meteorological, ocean and wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by India Meteorological Department (IMD), as also monitored and reported marine pollution on the high seas. They interacted extensively with the local populace, especially children, during the port halts to promote Ocean sailing and the spirit of adventure.

A senior naval officer said, “The women officers have done the country proud not only in showing the Indian Flag at distant shores but also in demonstrating the sea faring capability of Indian women.” 

The women officers will be proceeding to New Delhi shortly, where they will meet the Hon’ble Prime Minister.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
23-May, 2018 14:19 IST
*PM meets crew of INSV Tarini *

Six women officers of the Indian Navy, who successfully circumnavigated the globe on the sailing vessel, INSV Tarini, called on Prime Minister Narendra Modi today.

The expedition, known as the Navika Sagar Parikrama, was the first-ever Indian circumnavigation of the globe by an all-women crew.

During the interaction, the crew made a presentation on various aspects of the mission, their preparation, training, and experiences during the journey.

The Prime Minister congratulated the crew on the success of their mission. He encouraged them to share and write about their unique experiences during the journey. Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba, was present on the occasion.

The vessel was skippered by Lt. Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew also comprised Lt. Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi, B Aishwarya and Payal Gupta.

*****

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting the crew of INSV Tarini which successfully circumnavigated the globe, in New Delhi on May 23, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting the crew of INSV Tarini which successfully circumnavigated the globe, in New Delhi on May 23, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting the crew of INSV Tarini which successfully circumnavigated the globe, in New Delhi on May 23, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi meeting the crew of INSV Tarini which successfully circumnavigated the globe, in New Delhi on May 23, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
01-June, 2018 15:12 IST
Crew members of Navika Sagar Parikrama calls on the President 

The six women officers comprising the crew of INSV Tarini, who recently completed a circumnavigation of the globe, called on the President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, at Rashtrapati Bhavan today (June 1, 2018).

Welcoming the women officers to Rashtrapati Bhavan, the President said that the expedition they undertook was full of challenges - sailing across the world in the face of rough weather and rough seas and covering over 20,000 nautical-miles in 194 days of sailing. Their success exemplifies a never-give-up attitude, determination, teamwork, mental and physical fitness and professional excellence.

The President said the crew’s success is not just its own. It belongs to and inspires each girl child in our country. This success exemplifies the power of women. 

The expedition aboard INSV Tarini was flagged off on September 10, 2017 from Goa and ended with the return to Goa on May 10, 2018. The vessel was skippered by Lieutenant Commander Vartika Joshi, and the crew comprised Lieutenant Commanders Pratibha Jamwal, P Swathi, B Aishwarya and Lieutenants S Vijaya Devi and Payal Gupta.

During its 254 day voyage (including stopovers), the vessel visited Australia, New Zealand, the Falkland Islands (UK), South Africa and Mauritius. The crew also collated and updated meteorological, ocean and wave data on a regular basis for accurate weather forecast by the India Meteorological Department (IMD), and monitored and reported marine pollution on the high seas.

***

The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind interacting with the all-women crew of INSV Tarini on completion of their voyage of circumnavigation of the globe, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.





The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind interacting with the all-women crew of INSV Tarini on completion of their voyage of circumnavigation of the globe, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.




The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind with the all-women crew of INSV Tarini on completion of their voyage of circumnavigation of the globe, at Rashtrapati Bhavan, in New Delhi on June 01, 2018. The Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-June, 2018 12:20 IST
Press Release - World Environment Day 2018 

Indian Navy has completed four years of its Green Initiatives Program on World Environment Day. The adoption of a comprehensive ‘Indian Navy Environment Conservation Roadmap’ has put Indian Navy on an ambitious path of synergising ‘Blue Water capability with a Green footprint’. The Navy’s concerted efforts of formulation and implementation of numerous policies aimed towards energy efficiency and environmental protection have yielded good results which are evident in all naval establishments.

With an aim to achieve zero carbon foot print, *‘Energy Efficiency’* concept of sustainable green technologies/norms based on GRIHA, LEEDS, Green Fuels, MARPOL compliance and alternative energy resources are being adopted in all future plans for augmentation and acquisition of assets/ infrastructure. In an endeavour towards fulfilment of ‘*Paperless Office*’, initiatives undertaken in the field of IT through digital work processes have ensured gross reduction in paper consumption. Towards continuous afforestation, 16000 saplings have been planted over the course of the preceding year eventually to mitigate an estimated 324 tonnes of CO2.

As maritime efficiency initiative, the feasibility of inclusion of an ‘Intelligent Energy cum Performance assessment’ system onboard Naval vessels is underway. The intelligent system will provide real time awareness of the onboard energy demand for optimising the overall performance. Guidelines for MARPOL compliance, onboard effluents discharge, waste disposal, sewage treatment plants etc have been adopted to minimise the environmental impact both at sea and ashore.

Regular energy audits for ships and shore establishments are being conducted for improving the energy efficiency. One of the premier Naval Yards has achieved a decrease of 11% in energy consumption compared to the last financial year. 95 percent of conventional street lights of the repair yards have been replaced with LED lights and over 1000 have been changed over with Smart timer based street light. 21 MW Solar PV projects have been undertaken with meticulous planning by Indian Navy towards achieving the GOI target of 100 GW by 2022 under *Jawaharlal Nehru National Solar Mission* (JNNSM).

The progressive adoption of Battery Operated Vehicles for transportation of men and material has marked the reduction of dependence on fossils fuels thus reducing carbon emissions. Oil Manufacturing Companies have also been approached for consistent supply of B5 blend HSD at all naval establishments for pan Navy usage on MT vehicles.

It is indeed a proud moment for all Indians that this year we have been chosen to host the ‘World Environment Day- 2018’ with the theme as ‘Beat Plastic Pollution’. The production of plastic in the last decade has already surpassed the total plastic production of the entire last century. Every year, the world uses *500 billion plastic bags* which contribute to 10 % of all the waste being generated. Towards the same, continuous and focused efforts are being put in place to ensure that the Naval establishments remains devoid of non-biodegradable material at all times. Awareness drives and programme by means of plantation drives, beach clean-up, anti-plastic drives, lectures etc are being organised regularly for integration of the philosophy of environmental consciousness amongst all echelons of the Service.

As a part of ‘Swacchh Bharat Abhiyaan’ *Segregated Waste Collection Centre (SWCC) *was inaugurated with the support from Defence Wives Welfare Association (DWWA) at Port Blair_, _which incorporated modern methods of waste collection and management system. Segregated wet garbage at an average of 400 kg is received per day for processing at SWCC. *Mrs Seema Verma*,* President DWWA* was awarded *National Award *for* ‘Swatchtha Hi Sewa’* for implementation of the *SWCC* effectively.

As a developing nation and growing defence force of the modern world, it is imperative to take cognizance of our surroundings and invaluable natural resources. With a view to reduce the overall carbon footprint and to bring down the effects of global warming, Indian Navy is ‘Geared Up and Committed’ to march towards pursuance of Green Initiatives, realising the national aim, to ensure a ‘Greener and Cleaner future for our next generations’.


----------



## he-man

@waz 
@Oscar

Why is this guy @Hindustani78 allowed to needlessly post bullshit in all of indian defence forum?
All his posts are bullshit.Please look into it,he has single handedly destroyed the whole indian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +1S

Any news about Kolkata-class destroyer.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

CNS Admiral Lanba at the Siachen Base Camp
(Notice the new uniform, apparently based on the US Navy NWU)





^^(Para SF and Marco operators in the background as well)





And now some pretty neat shots of the "Dadiwala Fauj" in Kashmir(Sporting MARPAT and SURPAT Camo, according to a Twitter user):









The CNS with the Northern Army Commander (with the Mi-17 V5 in the background):





Another picture but an AAC Dhruv in the background:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021451723091693568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Finally another cool shot of the MiG-29K/KuB, this time having a day out with the Lamborgini Huracan Performante(Which BTW looks so so good!)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025664078520377344All the above is thanks to Air Marshal Chopra (R)

And what a journey for the White Tigers INAS 300:
From the Sea Hawk




To the Harrier












Also completing 50 Years




To graduating to the MiG-29 K/KuB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-August, 2018 17:12 IST
*Operation 'Madad' by Southern Naval Command *

Operation “Madad” has been launched by the Southern Naval Command (SNC) at Kochi since 09 Aug 2018 for assisting the state administration and undertaking disaster relief operations due to the unprecedented flooding experienced in many parts of Kerala, owing to incessant rainfall and release of excess water from Idukki and other dams. Based on a request received from Deputy Collector, Wayanad, one diving team with Gemini inflatable boat was airlifted and sent to Kalpetta at 10:00 pm on 09 Aug to undertake rescue operations due to floods and landslides.

“Operation Madad” continued on 10 Aug 18 with all resources available with SNC. Two teams with Gemini boats commenced rescue operations at Kalpetta, Wayanad and at Panmarum (13 km south of Mananthavady) where they evacuated 55 stranded people till 12:00 noon on 10 Aug 18. Another team has been air lifted by Seaking Helicopter to Kalpetta with all gears and *2 Electric Generators *which was requested by Wayanad District Collector. Three additional diving teams have also been dispatched to Aluva in coordination with the Deputy Collector for utilization by District Collector in the affected areas for augmenting the rescue. One of the teams is likely to be deployed at Idukki. This is in addition to the two diving teams standby at Aluva for relief operations since 09 Aug in anticipation of flooding expected in Ernakulam and Aluva. In all 04 diving teams are deployed in Wayanad and 05 at Aluva.

One 50 men contingent is positioned at Naval Armament Depot (NAD) Aluva fully equipped for any kind of assistance. In addition, the Naval Hospital, INHS Sanjivani is ready for rendering medical assistance as required and all preparations towards setting up community kitchen by naval personnel from INS Venduruthy have been made in case the need arises.

Naval helicopters are also being deployed for ferrying divers, power tools, axes and relief material to the flooded areas to augment ongoing relief operations.

***

Koc/65/Aug18


----------



## Hindustani78

Navy personnel carry out rescue operations near Chalakudy, Kerala on Saturday. | Photo Credit: Defence Ministry


----------



## Hindustani78

Every bit helps: Volunteers load provisions onto a ship at Naval Dockyard on Sunday. 

https://www.thehindu.com/news/citie...ing-in-on-ships-from-city/article24732900.ece

* Navy, Coast Guard vessels rushing to Kerala with supplies; Naval Dockyard turns into repository for relief material as citizens open their hearts *
Food and relief supplies continued to pour in at the Naval Dockyard over the weekend, as people in the State and city rushed to the aid of flood-ravaged Kerala. The sheer volume of relief material has left authorities overwhelmed as they tried to ship it out.

With one naval ship already in Kochi, a Coast Guard one set off on Sunday. With the INS _Mysore_ set to sail from Mumbai on Monday, the Indian Navy and Coast Guard are now focussing on prioritising supplies to the southern coastal state under Operation Madad.

Western Naval Fleet tanker INS _Deepak_, the first to be requisitioned from Mumbai, reached Kochi with fresh water and rations to augment disaster relief efforts on Sunday and began unloading supplies. The ship, which sailed at short notice on August 17, carried eight lakh litres of drinking water, 13,592 kg of fresh provisions, 488 kg of dry provisions, 1,228 packets of ready-to-eat meals, 3,400 bottles of mineral water and 3,100 pouches of drinking water.







* Donations pour in at Kerala House in Vashi on Sunday. | Photo Credit:  Yogesh Mhatre  *
On Sunday morning, the INS _Vijit_ left for Kerala with the second consignment of 65 tons of relief material, contributed by Mumbai citizens and other organisations. Carrying rice, dal, Maggi, small packed cakes and water bottles, it is expected to reach Kochi by Monday morning.

Coast Guard Commandant and PRO Roshan Khandare said, “About 65 tons of relief material donated by NGOs and the government of Maharashtra have been dispatched from Mumbai on a Coast Guard ship early on Sunday. Another Mumbai-based Coast Guard ship, the _Sankalp_, which was at sea, is carrying over 50 tons of relief material from New Mangalore Port to Calicut and Kochi.” The ICGS _Sankalp_ too will arrive in Kochi by Monday morning.

Indian Navy Commandant (Chief PRO) Mehul Karnik said there was so much of relief material that ICGS _Vijit_ had to leave some of it behind. This, and more, will now be shipped to Kochi on Monday. “The INS _Mysore_, whch will sail on Monday, will be carrying contributions from NGOs who reached out to us for assistance in transporting relief material,” Commandant Karnik said.

INS _Mysore_, a Delhi-class guided misile destroyer, will also carry vegetables, grains and pulses. The supplies are expected to meet the requirements of over 3.53 lakh people in 3,026 relief camps across Kerala.

Authorities said with the rain taking a break, water had started receding in several areas. “Deployment of more ships will depend on requirement,” Commandant Karnik said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
23-August, 2018 17:53 IST
*Indian Navy Seeks to Induct Newer and Advanced Technologies *

An exclusive interaction session was organized by the Indian Navy with Professor Emeritus Commodore Arogyaswami Joseph Paulraj (Retd) from Stanford University at Kota House on 22 August 2018.

Hosted by Vice Admiral GS Pabby, AVSM, VSM, Chief of Materiel and all the technical Flag Officers stationed at New Delhi, some of the retired officers who have held important assignments in the Navy and DRDO, and those involved with scientific and Defence R&D also attended this interaction.

Professor Paulraj is a global icon in wireless technology and inventor of MIMO, which is the heart of the current high speed WiFi and 4G mobile systems. He is a recipient of the Padma Bhushan in 2010 besides top global honours - the IEEE Alexander Graham Bell Medal in 2011, the prestigious 2014 Marconi Society Prize and has been inducted into the US Patent Trademark Office National Inventors Hall of Fame in 2018. 

On the discussions to enhance self-reliance of Indian defence in critical advanced technologies, Commodore Paulraj brought out the need to invest much more in R&D sectors, including design and fabrication, artificial intelligence, block chain and quantum computing. He spoke of requirement of enhanced application-based research in IITs and need for more Indian wireless startups to channelize some of the available good human resource currently working for the global MNCs. A joint meeting is planned with IIT Heads to identify areas for future work by the Indian Navy. Capt Shekhar Dutt, SM, IAS (Retd) former Defence Secretary and Governor of Chhattisgarh, also participated in the interaction and concurred with the sentiments expressed by Paulraj.

Prof AJ Paulraj is currently Chairman of Department of Telecom Steering Committee to deliberate and finalise Vision, Mission, Goals and Roadmaps for 5G India - 2020. His advice is being sought at the highest levels of the Government of India’s Ministries of Communication, Electronics and Information Technology and Defence Production. He regularly interacts with the Boards of top Indian academic institutions and telecommunication corporations.

******


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

A 10-member diving team from the Eastern Naval Command in Visakhapatnam reached eastern Assam’s Sivasagar town to help in the ongoing operation, although a rescue team comprising the Army and disaster response forces have been already there.

The naval team arrived with diving equipment, inflatable boats and side scan sonar aboard an IAF aircraft that landed at the Jorhat air base from where it proceeded to Sivasagar by road. The team would be conducting search operation on Tuesday morning.

“A 44-member team of National Disaster Response Force team, a 30-member State Disaster Response Force team from three districts, a 14-member Para (Special Force) and five members from the Civil Defence have been at work using 10 boats,” a Sivasagar district official said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-September, 2018 18:06 IST
BEL Order Book Crosses 50,000 Crore landmark 

An order worth Rs 9,200 crore for supply of seven Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LRSAM) systems has pushed the order book of Navratna Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) beyond 50,000 crore for the first time in history of the company. 

The Navratna DPSU is confident that this is just the beginning and is looking at maintaining a healthy order inflow with business segments such as Radars & Weapon Systems, Electronic Warfare Systems, Fire Control Systems, Communication Systems and C4I Systems driving its growth in the coming days.

The company has entered into contracts worth about 9,200 crore with Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) and Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) to supply LRSAM systems to be fitted onboard seven ships to be built by these two shipbuilders. This is the highest-ever single value order bagged by BEL.Director (Mktg), BEL, SmtAnandi Ramalingam, signed the contracts on behalf of BEL with MDL and GRSE.

As the lead integrator of Akash Missile system, BEL has already proven its prowess in the realm of Turnkey Missile Systems. The company is now geared up for futuristic programmes such as the Quick Response Surface to Air Missile (QRSAM) for the Army, Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) for the Air Force and Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM) for the Navy. BEL is the lead integrator of LRSAM systems for the Navy’s P-17A stealth frigates.

The BEL will continue its indigenisation efforts in line with the ‘Make in India’ initiative. Strategies and action plans are in place to face competition, maintain its technological edge and retain its leadership position in strategic electronics.

*************


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INAS 551 "Phantoms" Video:


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-September, 2018 17:33 IST
*Inaugural Naval Flight Test Seminar held at Goa *

The inaugural Naval Flight Test Seminar was held at Goa today, on 20 Sep 18. The seminar witnessed some intensive brain-storming sessions on flight testing fixed and rotary wing aircraft towards integrating them on the aircraft carrier and small decks. There were also a series of papers which were presented on weapon integration on service aircraft and towards building and sustaining the training for Naval Experimental Test Pilots and Flight Test Engineers. Among the various Indian panel speakers, the seminar witnessed participation from the International arena including Boeing, Dassault and International Test Pilots School.

The Naval Flight Test Seminar had keen involvement from scientists and heads of various DRDO labs, Defence Avionics Research Establishment, Aeronautical Development Agency, National Aerospace Laboratories and Centre for Airborne Systems. The industry participation was from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Boeing Defence and Dassault Aviation, in addition to the retired and serving experimental test crew from Indian Navy. The inaugural flight test seminar was organized under the aegis of Headquarters Western Naval Command and Headquarters Naval Aviation under which a Naval Flight Test Squadron was recently set up at Goa. The Naval Flight Test Squadron, since its inception in Jul 17, has been undertaking various flight testing tasks on fixed wing and rotary wing aircraft of Indian Navy. The seminar was given the right thrust by the presence of former Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Arun Prakash (Retd) alongwith Flag Officer Naval Aviation, Rear Admiral Philipose George Pynumootil, NM, Assistant Chief of the Naval Staff (Air) Rear Admiral Mukul Asthana, NM and Assistant Chief of the Naval Staff (Air Materiel) Rear Admiral VM Doss, NM.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-September, 2018 15:20 IST
*Golden Globe Race # GGR 2018 *

Commander Abhilash Tomy KC of the Indian Navy, representing India in the Golden Globe Race 2018(GGR) on an indigenously built sailing vessel ‘Thuriya’ was dismasted and suffered a back injury yesterday.

He is in the south Indian Ocean, approximately 1900 nautical miles from Perth, Australia and 2700 nm (approx 5020 kms on ground) from Cape Comorin (Kanyakumari).

The Australian Rescue Coordination Centre at Canberra is coordinating the rescue mission in conjunction with many agencies including the Australian Defence Department and the Indian Navy.

Commander Abhilash Tomy's boat Thuriya, was dismasted in extremely rough weather and sea condition, with wind speeds of 130 kmph and 10 metre high waves. He was in 3rd position, out of 11 international participants, and has sailed over 10,500 nautical miles in the last 84 days; since commencement of the race on 01 Jul 2018.

All out efforts are being made to rescue Commander Abhilash Tomy.

Indian Naval stealth frigate, INS Satpura with a Chetak Helicopter and tanker INS Jyoti mission deployed/operating in the Indian Ocean have been dispatched for the rescue mission.

Tomy, in his last message via Sat Phone has indicated that he is safe on the boat, however is immobile due to back injury.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-September, 2018 17:30 IST
*Golden Globe Race # GGR 2018 – Commander Abhilash Tomy, KC rescued safely by FV Osiris *

Golden Globe Race # GGR 2018 Commander Abhilash Tomy of the Indian Navy, representing India in the Golden Globe Race 2018(GGR) on an indigenously built sailing vessel ‘_Thuriya’_ was dismasted and suffered a back injury on 21 Sep 18. On 24 Sep 18, at about 1130 hrs Indian Time, Fishing Vessel (FV) _Osiris_ reached in vicinity of ‘_Thuriya’_ and carried out a successful rescue operation. Indian Navy’s P8I aircraft was also maintaining in the area providing close support and monitoring the rescue operations. Cdr Abhilash Tomy was rescued by a boat and rescue team from FV _Osiris_. The rescue team shifted Cdr Abhilash in a stretcher from ‘_Thuriya’_ to Osiris using their Gemini boat. Cdr Abhilash has been reported to be conscious and has been provided with initial medical care. He is presently safe onboard _Osiris_. Osiris is proceeding to rescue the second sailor from his damaged boat _Hanley. _Thereafter, Osiris will be moving to take shelter at Ile Amsterdam/ Ile S. Paul about 100 nautical miles north of the rescue position. Indian Naval Ship _Satpura_ is closing the islands to take Cdr Abhilash onboard and bring him back to India safely.

The Indian Navy is truly indebted to all the agencies involved in this rescue operation, especially Royal Malaysian Navy and FV Osiris for their timely and proactive help.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-October, 2018 09:28 IST
*'SWACHHTA HI SEWA' Campaign at New Delhi *

'Swachhta Hi Sewa' campaign was celebrated in all Naval Areas at New Delhi between 15 September to 02 October 2018. Celebrations of 'Rashtriya Swachhta Diwas' on 02 October 2018 marked the culmination of the event. Residents of all residential areas undertook 'Shramdan' in cleaning the common areas and open spaces, planting of trees, sprucing up the area besides removal of roadside vegetation. A poster cum slogan competition for children on the occasion also saw huge enthusiastic participation. Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Chief of the Naval Staff and Mrs Reena Lamba, President Naval Wives Welfare Association visited the Naraina Bagh residential area to join the residents in tree plantation and conduct of poster essay competition. 






*****

DKS/AC


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
06-October, 2018 18:05 IST
*Cdr Abhilash Tomy, KC reaches Visakhapatnam safely *

Commander Abhilash Tomy who was under medical observation at Ile Amsterdam was brought to Visakhapatnam safely onboard INS Satpura on 06 October 18. Vice Adm Karambir Singh FOC-in-C ENC briefly interacted with Cdr Tomy and enquired about his health condition and the rescue operation. Cdr Tomy has now been shifted to INHS Kalyani, the naval hospital of ENC for observation and medical assistance as required. The Commander-in-Chief also interacted with Capt Alok Ananda, the Commanding Officer of INS Satpura who lost his father while the ship was on operational deployment and diverted for the Search and Rescue operation.

Cdr Tomy was participating in the Golden Globe Race 2018(GGR) representing India in the historic around the world race without modern navigation aids. On 21 Sep 18 his sailing vessel ‘_Thuriya’_ was dismasted when the boat was caught in a violent storm in the South Indian Ocean, approximately 1900 nautical miles West of Perth, Australia. Cdr Abhilash Tomy suffered a severe back injury and dropped out of the race. The Australian Rescue Coordination Centre at Canberra coordinated the rescue mission in conjunction with many agencies including the Australian Defence Department and the Indian Navy. Indian Navy launched ‘_Operation Raksham’ _ to rescue the injured officer by immediately deploying the Long Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft P8I in the area staging through Mauritius for providing close support and monitoring the rescue operations and diverted IN Ships Satpura and Jyoti to undertake Search and Rescue Operations. On 24 Sep 18, French Fishing Vessel (FV) _Osiris_ reached in vicinity of ‘_Thuriya’ _ and carried out a successful rescue operation and later shifted Cdr Tomy to Ile Amsterdam for shelter. 

INS Satpura after fuelling from INS Jyoti arrived off the Ile Amsterdam and safely evacuated Cdr Tomy using the ship’s helicopter on 28 Sep 18. He was thereafter provided the requisite medical treatment onboard during the passage to Visakhapatnam. The ship successfully executed ‘_Operation Raksham’ _and brought Cdr Tomy safely to Visakhapatnam displaying Indian Navy’s reach, mobility and versatility to responding to the challenges of ‘Search and Rescue’ mission. The event is another testimony of the Indian Navy being a credible ‘_Net Security Provider’ _in the Indian Ocean Region.


----------



## Hindustani78

17-October, 2018 15:05 IST
*Indian Navy Augments Submarine Rescue capability *


The Western Naval Command has successfully concluded the maiden trials of the Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle (DSRV) which has ushered in a niche capability into the Indian Navy. The DSRV, which is operated by a crew of three, can rescue 14 personnel from a disabled submarine at one time.

On 15 Oct 2018, the DSRV carried out under water mating with a bottomed submarine, at over 300 feet depth. On successful mating the DSRV opened its hatches and the submarine hatches and carried out transfer of personnel from the submarine to the DSRV. These sea trials have proven the newly inducted DSRV’s ability to undertake rescue operations from disabled submarines at sea and has provided the Indian Navy with a critical capability.

During the trials the DSRV also dived successfully up to 666 m. This is a record for deepest submergence by a ‘manned vessel’ in Indian waters. The DSRV crew has also carried out ROV operations at over 750 metres and Side Scan Sonar operations at over 650 metres, which are all ‘firsts’ for the Indian Navy.

The ongoing trials will also include air transportation of the system by the IAF’s heavy-lift transport aircraft. Completion of the trials will put the Indian Navy into a small league of world navies that have integral submarine rescue capability.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-October, 2018 15:27 IST
INS Tarangini returns after Vogage across the World 

The sail training ship of Indian Navy, INS Tarangini based at Kochi, returned after a seven month long sailing across the world to a grand reception at naval base, Kochi on 30 Oct 18. The ship was received by Rear Admiral RJ Nadkarni, VSM, Chief of Staff, Southern Naval Command. A welcoming ceremony was conducted by the Southern Naval Command at South Jetty of the naval base to mark the occasion. Captain Varun Singh, SC, Senior Officer First Training Squadron and a number of senior officers, families of the crew and other distinguished guests also attended the function.

The Voyage named “Lokayan 18” was flagged off on 10 Apr 18 from Kochi. During the voyage, the ship has proudly 'shown the flag' and highlighted the diverse culture of India across 15 ports in 13 countries. The ship sailed across the Arabian Sea, Red Sea, Suez Canal, Mediterranean Sea, Strait of Gibraltar, North Atlantic Ocean, Bay of Biscay, English Channel and North Sea, right up to Norway before commencing her homeward passage back to Kochi. The ship also participated in the culminating event of the ‘Three Festival Tall Ships Regatta’ at Bordeaux, France. As well as the ‘Tall Ships Races Europe 2018’ which started at Sunderland, UK and touched Esbjerg, Denmark and Stavanger, Norway before finishing at Harlingen, Netherlands. During the tall ships regatta, the ship sailed along with hundreds of other sailing vessels, of which 200 were ‘Tall Ships’ like herself, besides taking part in the parade of sails, which was conducted at all these ports.

INS Tarangini is a three masted 'square rigged' barque which carries a total of 20 sails. She is the First Sail Training Ship in Indian Navy and was commissioned on 11 Nov 1997. In her 21 years of glorious service, she has sailed over 2,20,000 nautical miles to date across the world's oceans. The ship is under the command of Cdr Rahul Mehta. She has a crew of nine officers and 43 sailors and can also embark 30 Officer Sea Trainees. She is the first of two Sail Training Ships in the First Training Squadron, the other being INS Sudarshini. The primary role of these Sail Training Ships is to develop character and professionalism, as well as inculcate the qualities of initiative, courage, resilience and esprit-de-corps amongst the Sea Trainees and also impart practical training to them, primarily on navigation, sailing and seamanship. Over the years, INS Tarangini has been extensively deployed for long voyages away from her base port of Kochi, which includes one circumnavigation of the globe (2003-04) and three previous _‘Lokayans’_ (2005, 2007 and 2015).














DKS/SW/AC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Special Correspondent 
NEW DELHI, November 02, 2018 17:26 IST
Updated: November 02, 2018 17:26 IST
https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...sailor-rank/article25403612.ece?homepage=true

In a first, the Indian Navy is looking at enrolment of women in sailors rank and the issue was discussed at the threee-day Naval Commanders Conference,which concluded on Friday.

“Addressing the conference, Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman has urged the Navy to give impetus to the enrolment of women. To this Navy Chief Adm Sunil Lanba confirmed that enrolment of women in sailors rank is one of the agendas of the Conference,” an official source said.

The source stated that inclusion of women in sea going cadre will also be looked into in near future and more work is needed on that.

Sailors are equivalent to jawans in the Army.


----------



## lemurian

SIMBEX-18 (Port Blair)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-November, 2018 13:47 IST
*Navy Children School Delhi Celebrated Annual Day *

Navy Children School, Delhi celebrated its Annual Day 2018 function on 29 Oct 2018. The occasion was graced by the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba PVSM, AVSM, ADC, Mrs Reena Lanba and other eminent dignitaries. The theme for the Annual day was ‘Hope and Aspiration’.



The event highlighted the need to sow hope and aspiration in young minds in order to harvest a world based on equality, equanimity and harmony. The event was a medley of music, theatre and dance. The inaugural performance ‘Invocation’ was a soulful symphony in _Raag Yaman_. The street play titled ‘_Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas’_ enthralled audience with its energetic depiction of the mottos of _Shiksha, Swacchata_ and _Ekta_. The dance drama on Einstein transported the audience into the magical world of light. The harvest dances from across the world kept the audience’s feet tapping. The students’ presentation of the French and Spanish songs depicted the power of music to unite the world. The ‘Khelo India Brigade’ spread the message of fitness.



The school principal, Mrs Oshima Mathur along with Head Boy and Head Girl presented the school report which showcased the achievements of the students in the previous academic year in academics, sports and extra curricular activities. The finale was a powerful bi-lingual rendition of Tagore’s ‘Where the mind is without Fear’. The Chief Guest appreciated the effort of the school in motivating its students to spread the vision of one world through hope and aspiration. Furthermore, he urged the students to study, play and participate wholeheartedly in all activities to maximize their potential and capabilities. The Chief Guest gifted Rs. 5 lakh for the development of the school. The release of the school magazine was the highlight of the extravaganza.



___________________________________________________________________

DKS/AC


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-November, 2018 17:07 IST
*Indian Navy sets up a Free Health Screening Camp for children at Dwarka, New Delhi *

Indian Navy is conducting a Free Health Screening Camp for the children of Government Co-Ed Sarvodaya Vidyalaya, Site 2, Sector 6, Dwarka from 19 to 22 Nov 18. This camp has been organized in co-ordination with Directorate of Education & Sports, NCT, Delhi, as part of the outreach programme of the Indian Navy.

In an impressive function, Surg Rear Admiral Joy Chatterjee, VSM inaugurated the camp in the premises of the school on 19 Nov 18. Surgeon Commodore S Narayan, VSM, Cmde (MS) – HS welcomed the dignitaries and the gathering. Smt Bimla Kumari, Deputy Director of Education, South West Delhi addressed the gathering.

The Camp endeavors to screen all 1900 children of the school by Medical Officers of Indian Navy. Specialists such as Paediatrician, ENT & Eye are also part of the camp to provide specialist opinion and treatment. The Camp will also have a Dental Officer with Dental Chair to treat minor dental ailments.

In addition to medical examination, the medical team will also organise health awareness activities on promotive health for the children through health exhibition.

******

DKS/AC


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lemurian

https://www.financialexpress.com/de...l-vessel-launched-by-grse-in-kolkata/1390285/

*Made in India Fast Patrol Vessel launched by GRSE in Kolkata*

*



*

Two Fast Patrol Vessel (FPV) ships for Indian Coast Guard were simultaneously launched on Thursday at the defence PSU and warship builder – Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Ltd. at Kolkata. These FPV ships are each 50M long, 7.5M wide with a displacement of around 308 tons and are designed for a maximum speed of 34 knots with an endurance of more than 1500 nautical miles.

According to Rear Admiral VK Saxena, Chairman and Managing Director, GRSE, “The FPV designs, exclusive to GRSE, are an improvisation on the Inshore Patrol Vessels (IPV) built by the Shipyard for the Indian Coast Guard, few years ago.”

“The vessels come with an efficient hull form developed in-house and proved after extensive model testing. These are fuel efficient and the powerful platforms are well suited for patrolling, anti-smuggling, and anti-poaching and rescue operations.”

These come fitted with state-of-the-art Main Engines with Advanced Control Systems and Water Jet Units and an ‘Integrated Bridge System’ assimilating all Communication and Navigation Systems.

The key armament of a 40/60 Gun and improved habitability features with fully air conditioned modular accommodation for 35 personnel are the other salient features of the ships.

With the launch now over the company is gearing up for the post launch activities which include balance fitting out of the ship, readiness of ship systems and setting to work of equipment / systems. Once over, the ships would be put to sea for trials before final delivery, the CMD added.

These Vessels, ICGS Amrit Kaur and ICGS Kamla Devi are third and fourth in the series of five FPVs built by GRSE for the Indian Coast Guard.

Upholding the best of maritime traditions, the ships were “Launched” by Veena Naravane, wife of Lt Gen Manoj Mukund Naravane, General Officer Commanding-In-Chief; Eastern Command, Indian Army. The ceremony was held in the presence of Rear Admiral VK Saxena, CMD, GRSE, and other Senior Officials of GRSE, Indian Coast Guard, Indian Navy, and Indian Army.

As part of Make in India initiatives, through indigenisation efforts, GRSE has made commendable progress by successfully incorporating a high percentage of indigenous content in the ships made in shipyard.

INS Kamorta and INS Kadmatt, the first two of Class of 4 ASW Corvettes became the first warships built in the country with indigenously developed warship grade steel, thus having the distinction of achieving over 90 % indigenous content and hence a major step towards achieving self reliance in state of the art warship design and construction space.

On the Landing Craft Utility (LCU) class of ships delivered so far, almost 90% indigenous equipment fit has been achieved. Also, 70 % indigenous content in construction of four follow on WJFACs and 72 % indigenisation of the Railless Helo Traversing System on board 3rd ASW Corvette, INS Kiltan, have been achieved at the shipyard.

To its credit in over five decades the shipyard has successfully developed an array of world-class platforms including frigates, missile corvettes, anti submarine warfare corvettes and LCU ships for the Indian Navy, all of them armed with high-tech infrastructure.

It has the capacity to construct 20 ships in tandem. With the keel-laying of the 1st Advanced Stealth Frigate of P17A Project, it has once again touched a key milestone. It has also bagged orders for four Survey Vessels (Large) for Indian Navy on competitive basis and emerged a successful bidder through competition for 8 ASWSWCs, with private players active in the fray.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-November, 2018 15:36 IST
*Passing out parade for Autumn term 2018 held at Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala *

1. A spectacular Passing out Parade (POP) held at Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala today, Monday, 26 November 2018, marked the culmination of training for 317 Midshipmen and cadets of Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard including one International cadet from Tanzania.

2. The passing out Midshipmen and cadets belonged to four different courses of Autumn Term 2018, viz., 95 Indian Naval Academy Course (BTech), 95 Indian Naval Academy Course (MSc), 26 Naval Orientation Course (Extended) and 27 Naval Orientation Course (Regular). The parade also saw 16 female cadets marching shoulder to shoulder with their male counterparts to join the ranks of the Indian Navy. 

3. The grand parade was reviewed by Vice Admiral Anil Kumar Chawla, AVSM, NM, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Southern Naval Command, who awarded medals to nine meritorious Midshipmen and cadets after the ceremonial review. The Reviewing Officer, in his address, congratulated the passing out courses and advised them to imbibe by the core values of Indian Navy “Duty, Honour and Courage”. Dr Sudhir K Jain, Director, IIT Gandhinagar, Vice Admiral RB Pandit, AVSM, Commandant, INA, senior officers of the station and outstation dignitaries witnessed the momentous occasion. 

4. The Passing out Parade was also witnessed by the proud parents and guardians of all Midshipmen and cadets. The ‘President’s Gold Medal’ for the Indian Naval Academy B.Tech course was awarded to Midshipman Vikrant Nagpal. The ‘Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal’ for the Naval Orientation (Extended) Course was awarded to Cadet Hrushikesh Vengurlekar. The ‘Chief of the Naval Staff Gold Medal’ for the Naval Orientation (Regular) Course was awarded to Cadet Samson Moses and the ‘Flag Officer Commanding in Chief (South) Medal’ for the best women cadet was awarded to Cadet Anuradha.

5. The glittering ceremony culminated with the successful trainees forming up in two columns and marching with their gleaming swords and rifles held in salute, past the Academy’s Saluting Dias, the Quarterdeck, in Slow March, to the traditional notes of ‘_Auld Lang Syne’_, the poignant farewell tune played by Armed Forces around the world when bidding adieu to colleagues and comrades. Passing out courses were bid farewell by cadets of junior terms who manned the mast and a batch of three Naval Dornier Aircraft from Indian Naval Air Squadron 550 carried out a low fly past over the quarterdeck welcoming the new officers to the Navy.

6. On completion of the parade, the proud parents and guardians of the Passing Out courses shipped the Naval, and Coast Guard, epaulettes, known as ‘Stripes’ on the shoulders of their wards, thus symbolising their transformation from ‘cadets’ into full-fledged Navy and Coast Guard Officers. The Reviewing Officer and other dignitaries shipped the stripes of the medal winners and congratulated all the trainees for their successful completion of the rigorous training. On completion of the training at the Indian Naval Academy, these officers will proceed to various Naval and Coast Guard ships / establishments to further consolidate their training in specialised fields.

****

DK


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-November, 2018 17:09 IST
*Ninth edition of International Admiral’s Cup Regatta 2018 scheduled at Indian Naval Academy *

The ninth edition of the Admiral’s Cup Regatta, the prestigious international military sailing event hosted annually by Indian Naval Academy (INA), Ezhimala will be conducted at Ettikulum Bay from 02 December to 06 December 2018. The Regatta will witness participation by teams from 31 foreign Naval Academies competing in the Laser (Radial) class of sail boats.

The Indian Navy instituted the ‘Admiral’s Cup Regatta’ as a ‘Fleet Race’ in a single crew Olympic class ‘Laser Radial’ sail boat in 2010 with eight foreign Naval Academies participating that year.

This year’s participants are from 31 foreign countries viz., Australia, Bangladesh, Brazil, Canada, Egypt, France, Indonesia, Israel, Japan, Malaysia, Myanmar, Nigeria, Oman, Poland, Sri Lanka, UK, USA, Saudi Arabia, Maldives, Qatar, Germany, Italy, UAE, Vietnam, Bulgaria, Portugal, South Africa, Singapore, Bahrain, Iran and China in addition to two teams from India (INA and NDA). This year’s Admirals Cup Regatta will see the highest number of participants in the cup series. The closest other military event was the 2011 Military World Games held at Rio de Janeiro, Brazil with 26 countries participating in that event. The participating teams will be competing in 16 races spread over four days with each country fielding by two boats. The coveted ‘Admiral’s Cup’ would be awarded to the team winning the championship on the basis of their combined performance. In addition, individual medals will also be awarded.

The teams are scheduled to arrive INA on Saturday, 01 December 2018. Registration of team members, practice racing and opening ceremony are scheduled on Sunday, 02 December 2018. The competitive races are scheduled from 03 December – 06 December 2018. Admiral’s Cup Regatta 2018 is expected to be much more exciting and challenging given the highest ever number of countries participating in the event and first time participation of teams from Bulgaria. It will thus be a tough challenge for the winners of 2017 (Team USA) to hold on to their title, with the competition hotting up!.


********

DKS/DJ/AC


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-December, 2018 17:52 IST
Defence Acquisition Council Approves for Acquisition of Defence Equipment 

The Defence Acquisition Council accorded approval for acquisition of defence equipment for about Rs 3,000 crore.

As a follow up of the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) decision in October 2018 for procurement of four P1135.6 Follow-on Ships, the Defence Acquisition Council granted approval for procurement of indigenous BrahMos Missile for two Indian Navy ships. The indigenously designed BrahMos Missile is a tested and proven supersonic cruise missile and will form the primary weapon on-board these Ships.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

India’s long delayed Project 75 India (P75I) submarine build program to move ahead soon, says @IndianNavy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba, with issue of submarine-specific guidelines under the Strategic Partnership model. Five prospective contenders


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069510932651540480
Finally.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
04-December, 2018 10:43 IST
*PM extends greetings on Navy Day *

The Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has greeted Indian Navy personnel and their families on Navy Day.

“Navy Day greetings to all valorous personnel of the Indian Navy and their families. India is grateful to our Navy for protecting the nation and the commendable role the Navy plays during disaster relief”, the Prime Minister said.

*****

AKT/KP






Ministry of Defence
04-December, 2018 19:51 IST
*Book Release - ‘Blue Waters Ahoy!’ Chronicling the Indian Navy’s History from 2001-10 *

Admiral Sunil Lanba, PVSM, AVSM, ADC Chief of the Naval Staff, released a book titled ‘Blue Waters Ahoy!’ – chronicling the Indian Navy’s History from 2001-10. The unveiling was a part of an At Home function held at the Navy House in the presence of His Excellency, Sh. Ramnath Kovind, the President of India and the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces. A large number of dignitaries from both India and abroad were present at the function. The Indian Navy celebrates Navy Day every year on 04 December 2018 to commemorate its offensive actions during the 1971 war.

The book has been authored by Vice Admiral Anup Singh, who retired as the Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief of Eastern Naval Command in 2011. This is, in fact, the sixth volume of the Navy’s history; the first five having covered the period from 1945 to 2000. This unique undertaking by the Indian Navy can be traced back to 1968, when the Service established a History Cell. The idea was collation and subsequent analysis of historical data relevant to the evolution of the Navy. Generally, each such volume has covered the period of a decade, and it has been a tradition to release it on the occasion of Navy Day.








***

DKS/AC 







The President, Shri Ram Nath Kovind at the Navy Day Reception, in New Delhi on December 04, 2018.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076394567438602240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=919653358389525

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

is India's Navy still looking to induct the KDX-IIA from the Republic of Korea(South) or has Indian companies came out with their own destroyer?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154612499838148610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indian Navy has shown significant interest on F/A-18 Super Hornet 
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...ft-carriers-americas-fa-18-super-hornet-73641

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/boeing-f-a-18-advanced-super-hornet/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-September, 2019 14:52 IST
Inaugural function of Naval Higher Command Course-32 at Naval War College, Goa 

Admiral Shri Arun Prakash Sahab, PVSM, AVSM, VrC, VSM (Retd), Former Chief of The Naval Staff inaugurated the 32nd Naval Higher Command Course (NHCC) at the Indian Naval War College, Goa today.

The Naval War College (NWC) is a premier training institution of the Indian Navy and one of three War Colleges of the Indian Armed Forces. Rear Admiral Shri Sandeep Beecha Sahab is the present Commandant of the Naval War College (NWC). The Naval Higher Command Course (NHCC) is the flagship course of the Naval War College (NWC), conducted over 37 weeks. A total of 31 officers will participate in the course. In keeping with the Higher aim of fostering inter-service integration, 05 Colonels from the Indian Army, 19 Captains from the Indian Navy, 05 Group Captains from the Indian Air Force and 02 Commandants from the Indian Coast Guard will participate in the prestigious course.

The course curriculum stimulates intellectual pursuits of the participants through increased exposure, rigorous research and critical thinking on topical strategic and operational issues. Serving and Retired Senior Officers of the Indian Armed Forces, Diplomats, Government Officials and Corporate Leaders interact with the course participants through Guest Lectures, Symposiums, Conclaves, Panel Discussions, Research Work and Study Tours. The Participating Officers also undertake research on a wide variety of subjects of Strategic and Operational importance to the Nation in General and the Indian Armed Forces in particular. Eligible Officers also work towards the Award of M Phil degree in Defence and Strategic Studies. The High point of the course is a five week Joint Operations Capsule ‘JOCAP’ at Army War College, Mhow, which all officers undergoing Higher Command Courses at the respective Services’ War Colleges attend.


************


----------



## polanski

Indian Navy could follow suit the German. The capability to deliver Nuclear Payload, Super Hornet could give IN a better chance at war. https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...f-a-18-super-hornet-to-replace-aging-tornado/


----------



## Zapper

polanski said:


> Indian Navy could follow suit the German. The capability to deliver Nuclear Payload, Super Hornet could give IN a better chance at war. https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...f-a-18-super-hornet-to-replace-aging-tornado/


There is a high possibility IN might go with the Rafale-M to maintain commonality and uniformity with IAF provided airforce decides to order more. This would help reduce the overall per unit cost and easier in terms of spares and maintenance.

Since IN is only looking for 54 jets (for IAC-3) or fewer, ordering the F-18 would be prove to be a logistical nightmare with too many platforms in our inventory


----------



## polanski

Zapper said:


> There is a high possibility IN might go with the Rafale-M to maintain commonality and uniformity with IAF provided airforce decides to order more. This would help reduce the overall per unit cost and easier in terms of spares and maintenance.
> 
> Since IN is only looking for 54 jets (for IAC-3) or fewer, ordering the F-18 would be prove to be a logistical nightmare with too many platforms in our inventory


You already have too many platforms. You will be decommissioning MiG-21 and some MiG-29. The MiG-29K is grounded for lack of spare parts. What are you trying to achieve can only be achieved through acquisition of Western Platforms not with Ruski junk.


----------



## Zapper

polanski said:


> You already have too many platforms. You will be decommissioning MiG-21 and some MiG-29. The MiG-29K is grounded for lack of spare parts. What are you trying to achieve can only be achieved through acquisition of Western Platforms not with Ruski junk.


No one here said we'd go for more Russian jets and exactly why I emphasized on the Rafale-M


----------



## polanski

Zapper said:


> No one here said we'd go for more Russian jets and exactly why I emphasized on the Rafale-M


I was making a point that Super Hornet is half the cost of Rafale-M. Super Hornet can deliver Nuclear payloads which you have. Super Hornet can carry more AMRAAM, GBUs and Stand off weapons than anything you have. American platforms carry quad rack and triple rack AMRAAM and bombs.

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/05/31/boeing-f-a-18-advanced-super-hornet/

IN can get F/A-18 Growler as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

It's time for Indian Navy to select Super Hornet. 

Indian tax payers must take notice of Russian junk. Indian lost another Mig-29K. 

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ires-pilots-safely-ejected-from-the-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

polanski said:


> It's time for Indian Navy to select Super Hornet.
> 
> Indian tax payers must take notice of Russian junk. Indian lost another Mig-29K.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ires-pilots-safely-ejected-from-the-aircraft/


It's time for Indian Navy to select Rafale. 



polanski said:


> I was making a point that Super Hornet is half the cost of Rafale-M. Super Hornet can deliver Nuclear payloads which you have. Super Hornet can carry more AMRAAM, GBUs and Stand off weapons than anything you have. American platforms carry quad rack and triple rack AMRAAM and bombs.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/05/31/boeing-f-a-18-advanced-super-hornet/
> 
> IN can get F/A-18 Growler as well.


No.
The dry price of the Rafale M, without VAT and OFFSET is 65 €million. The SH18 is not a 32 million plane !

Rafale can carry Meteor, with a NEZ 300% more important than AMRAAM.
Rafale has a more important weapon load than SH18.

The sole real asset of SH18 is : the diversity of the weapons available, unmatched (as all US plane).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202201054231724032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Han Patriot

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 596939


Is that their vikrant class? Still not complete? We started 5 years late and we already commissioned ours. Wtf is wrong with these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Again in the media....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219670480497577988


----------



## Goku

Deino said:


> Again in the media....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219670480497577988


It would be too costly imo. It would require a lot of tweaks as per IN requirements. Will TOT take place or just screwdriving. Biggest concern is funds though. But the advantage is it will save a lot of time.
Probability is QE class carrier + F35s........


----------



## polanski

France’s Naval Group is the front runner as India shortlists potential bidders of project 75I submarine: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...s-potential-bidders-of-project-75i-submarine/


----------



## Deino

Goku said:


> It would be too costly imo. It would require a lot of tweaks as per IN requirements. Will TOT take place or just screwdriving. Biggest concern is funds though. But the advantage is it will save a lot of time.
> Probability is QE class carrier + F35s........



Agreed ... but as in the F-35 thread; IMO there won't be a F-35 for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Indian tests nuclear capable K-4 SLBM: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/01/25/indian-tests-nuclear-capable-k-4-slbm/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

polanski said:


> France’s Naval Group is the front runner as India shortlists potential bidders of project 75I submarine: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...s-potential-bidders-of-project-75i-submarine/


OF COURSE.
From the beginning.
-Navantia sub is late, overweithted, non operationnal AND WITH A US COMBAT SYSTEM ! 
-Amur is not mature. 
-KSSIII is a newbie in that market. too early to have a first return (and Indonesia is not satisfied with Korean junk).
Just remain the german and french subs.
French has the advantage to be already on duty on a sub programm now, in one of the docks shortlisted.


----------



## polanski

Indian Navy’s anti-submarine warfare corvette INS Kavaratti completes sea trials: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-corvette-ins-kavaratti-completes-sea-trials/


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## polanski

India to procure 24 MH-60R Seahawk helicopters and 30 GA Guardian ISR UAV from the US. 

India to pledge more defense procurement from the U.S.: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/12/india-to-pledge-more-defense-procurement-from-the-u-s/


----------



## polanski

Boeing wants to certify Super Hornet for ski-jump operations: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/02/14/boeing-completes-ski-jump-testing-of-super-hornet/


----------



## polanski

Russian-made MiG-29K crashed in India due to engine fires: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ig-29k-crashed-in-india-pilot-ejected-safely/


----------



## polanski

US and India signs $3.6 billion MH-60R and Apache Helicopters deal: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ns-3-6-billion-mh-60r-and-apache-helicopters/


----------



## Dalai Lama

Read somewhere that Russia just offered it's Shtorm class carrier to India.

https://thediplomat.com/2016/07/russia-offers-india-nuclear-powered-supercarrier/


----------



## Deino

Internal Matter said:


> Read somewhere that Russia just offered it's Shtorm class carrier to India.
> 
> https://thediplomat.com/2016/07/russia-offers-india-nuclear-powered-supercarrier/




Did you look at the publishing date???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*Navy’s Tense 14 Year Wait Ends With India-US Chopper Deal Today*







When India and the United States sign a $2.6 billion deal today to procure 24 MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopters, it will be after a tense 14-year wait for the Indian Navy. Six of the Sikorsky-built helicopters will be delivered early next year, with the remaining 18 to follow in batches over two years. For the navy, they couldn’t possibly be arriving sooner. And the journey to this point, like several other procurement programs, highlights the troubling stomach the Indian armed forces are compelled to have for delays.

Confirming that the deal would be signed today, US President Donald Trump said in Ahmedabad yesterday, “_I am pleased to announce that, tomorrow, our representatives will sign deals to sell over $3 billion in the absolute finest, state-of-the-art military helicopters and other equipment to the Indian Armed Forces.”_

The second deal that will be signed today, that Trump refers to, is for 6 AH-64E Apache attack helicopters for the Indian Army as options on an earlier IAF procurement. But it is the deal today for MH-60Rs that merits a closer look back.

The 24 Sea Hawks being contracted today are a twisted culmination of an erstwhile Indian Navy procurement program called the Multirole Helicopter (MRH) that was first articulated in 2006-07. The MRH sought to quickly, but competitively, choose and procure 16 naval helicopters to augment and replace the Indian Navy’s Sea Kings. The navy operates Westland Sea Kings and a flight of Sikorsky UH-3H Sea Kings that came as part of the USS Trenton supply deal in 2007. It was amidst plans to upgrade and extend the life of its Sea Kings that the navy decided at the time to forward plan for replacement helicopters.

Five years passed before the contest reached anywhere close to finality, with India left to decide between the European NH90 and Sikorsky’s S-70B Sea Hawk. A protracted and unusually ill-tempered contest, it seemed that amidst the turbulence of an annoyed Indian Navy and the AgustaWestland helicopter scandal (AgustaWestland’s parent company owns 32% of NHIndustries), it seemed for a while that the Indian Navy was being empowered to award the program to Sikorsky for 16 S-70Bs.

All through the contest, Sikorsky had pitched the MH-60R, a higher capability helicopter based on the same Sea Hawk airframe as the S-70B, but the Indian Navy had held off on the offer, saying it would consider the more expensive Romeo helicopters for the the separate Naval Multirole Helicopter (NMRH) program that sought to procure 44 helicopters. In 2015, Sikorsky was bought out by Lockheed-Martin Inc., which put significant energies into persuading the Indian government that the MH-60R was the way to go in a no-fuss government-to-government deal. In consequence, the troublesome MRH procurement then went into familiar limbo for two years, with no official word on whether the Indian MoD planned to announce a decision one way or the other. During this time, there was significant debate within the Indian Navy whether to abort the program entirely, or keep it alive.

In August 2017, the Indian Navy made a dramatic announcement. The erstwhile NMRH requirement was rebooted, with the number of airframes nearly tripled from 44 to 123, and a degree of detailing in terms of a split between multirole utility and special operations. But what about the dormant MRH? Almost exactly a year later, things became clear.

In August 2018, days before the crucial ‘2+2’ dialogue between India and the United States, the Indian MoD cleared the Indian Navy to pursue the acquisition of 24 Sikorsky MH-60R helicopters. Less than two years later, that deal will be signed today by India and the United States under the latter’s Foreign Military Sales (FMS) program. The MRH program was never officially laid to rest, but with the 24 Romeos to cost $2.6 billion, the navy will be hoping it can keep the NMRH program for 123 such helicopters alive. The latter program is to be executed under India’s ambitious Strategic Partnership (SP) model.

On the back of today’s deal, the MH-60R will hold an obvious advantage going into the NMRH program, if and when it happens as proposed. Not surprisingly, the NH90 which vied for the original MRH program won’t be a player in the NMRH. Instead, NHIndustries’ majority shareholder Airbus Helicopters has decided to pitch the H225M Caracal. The latter is also a contender for the Indian Coastguard’s procurement competition for 14 twin-engine heavy helicopters (TEHH) cleared by the MoD last year. The Caracal goes up against Sikorsky’s S-92.






The 24 MH-60Rs and the 123 NMRH helicopters (if that numbers holds steady) will operate off aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya, the upcoming indigenous aircraft carriers Vikrant, the three Shivalik-class stealth frigates, the follow-on P-17A frigates as well as current and future destroyer types, the Delhi-class, Kolkata-class and Visakhapatnam-class.
https://www.livefistdefence.com/202...it-ends-with-india-us-chopper-deal-today.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235887935846838276


----------



## polanski

Deconstructing Fire Control Radar of MiG-29s/MiG-29M2/MiG-29K: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...re-control-radar-of-mig-29s-mig-29m2-mig-29k/


----------



## polanski

India’s Navy to Receive Four P-8I Neptune Maritime Patrol Aircraft: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...e-four-p-8i-neptune-maritime-patrol-aircraft/


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246135377716318208


----------



## polanski

Spanish Shipbuilder Navantia Proposed Advanced Derivative of S80 Submarine to Indian Navy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...d-derivative-of-s80-submarine-to-indian-navy/


----------



## BON PLAN

polanski said:


> Spanish Shipbuilder Navantia Proposed Advanced Derivative of S80 Submarine to Indian Navy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...d-derivative-of-s80-submarine-to-indian-navy/


S80 is :
Non operationnal,
costly,
equipped with a US weapon system (good luck for integrating non US weapons... and same luck for the ability to use your sub where you want...),
over weighted (Navantia need the US support so as to study a 10m add-on hull so as to accomodate a too high weight...)

The sole asset is that as a Scorpene derivative, it may be (except Scorpene) the easier to produce.


----------



## MirageBlue

BON PLAN said:


> S80 is :
> Non operationnal,
> costly,
> equipped with a US weapon system (good luck for integrating non US weapons... and same luck for the ability to use your sub where you want...),
> over weighted (Navantia need the US support so as to study a 10m add-on hull so as to accomodate a too high weight...)
> 
> The sole asset is that as a Scorpene derivative, it may be (except Scorpene) the easier to produce.



there is next to no chance of a Spanish sub winning the P-75I tender. There is no strategic gains to be had with Spain, which is a lightweight on the strategic front. The front-runners will be France and Russia which are already close strategic allies of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

What is the reason of this protest of Pakistan ? They estimate that the AGM84L is a threat to the Pak Navy ? 
I am curious to know, because we buy the same missile. 



> *Pakistan concerned over US Harpoon sale to India*
> 
> Top StoryAgenciesApril 19, 2020
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has expressed its concern over the sale of Harpoon Block II air launched missiles by the United States to India.Foreign Office Spokesperson Aisha Farooqui said that the sale of...
> 
> Share
> Next Story >>>
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has expressed its concern over the sale of Harpoon Block II air launched missiles by the United States to India.
> 
> Foreign Office Spokesperson Aisha Farooqui said that the sale of such missile systems, along with technical assistance and logistic support, at a time when there is a global effort to fight the pandemic, is particularly disturbing.
> 
> She said that Pakistan has articulated its concerns regarding the sale of sophisticated weapons to India, which would further destabilise the region. “Pakistan has alerted the international community many times about India’s aggressive designs not only towards Pakistan but also towards other neighbouring countries in South Asia.” She said that sale of the weapons would destabilise the already volatile situation in South Asia. There is a high possibility of India conducting a false flag operation while global efforts are directed towards combating the pandemic, the Foreign Office said.
> 
> Pointing out ceasefire violations from neighbouring arch rival, the Foreign Office spokesperson said that Indian forces committed over 765 ceasefire violations resulting in martyrdom of three civilians as well as serious injuries to 54 innocent civilians. “In 2019, India violated the ceasefire agreement 3,351 times,” she said adding that Pakistan continues to respond to Indian belligerence in a firm and responsible manner.
> 
> Aisha Farooqui while rejecting a US Commission’s report on denial of food aid to minorities and said that it was not based on facts and seems to have relied on inaccurate sources. “Under the Ehsaas Emergency Cash Programme, which is the official social protection programme, every eligible citizen has an equal opportunity to seek financial assistance,” she said and added that out of the 6.5 million beneficiaries that have received cash assistance in Category-I, 400,000 (6.15 percent) are non-Muslims.
> 
> She further said that India had to ensure bringing an end to illegal occupation of the Kashmir. “We are committed to hold any meaningful talks with India on resolution of Kashmir dispute,” he said.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...istan-concerned-over-us-harpoon-sale-to-india


----------



## no smoking

Ibn Batouta said:


> What is the reason of this protest of Pakistan ? They estimate that the AGM84L is a threat to the Pak Navy ?
> I am curious to know, because we buy the same missile.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...istan-concerned-over-us-harpoon-sale-to-india



Missile itself is not a big deal, but the sales implies a change of US strategy: favor India over Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

MirageBlue said:


> there is next to no chance of a Spanish sub winning the P-75I tender. There is no strategic gains to be had with Spain, which is a lightweight on the strategic front. The front-runners will be France and Russia which are already close strategic allies of India.



Ridiculously delayed program..... better to scrap it and build more homemade nuclear submarines or simply go for more scorpeans.... 

BTW any update on induction date of INS KARANJ and INS VELA? (scorpeans subs).... Early 2019 I heard both are under sea trials... don't know whats taking so long....



Ibn Batouta said:


> What is the reason of this protest of Pakistan ? They estimate that the AGM84L is a threat to the Pak Navy ?
> I am curious to know, because we buy the same missile.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...istan-concerned-over-us-harpoon-sale-to-india





no smoking said:


> Missile itself is not a big deal, but the sales implies a change of US strategy: favor India over Pakistan.



Apart from that I think Harpoon version India got is air launched version which Pakistan doesn't have....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

no smoking said:


> Missile itself is not a big deal, but the sales implies a change of US strategy: favor India over Pakistan.


US strategy is fastly moving. Another US president may change of politics.

France itself evolves between India and Pakistan up to late 90's. But now that we fear islamism, our choice is made for long.


----------



## BHarwana

Which Indian navy ships have UAV ground station capability?


----------



## BHarwana

9th Indian Navy P-8 neptune IN328 is back in storage and delivery will be delayed due to covid 19. It was seen doing training at KBFI USA in March but since after that it's status is destined to be in storage until further notice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253857855477813248


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very rare image of the Ka-31 AEW aircraft operating from the INS Tabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vishwambhar

BHarwana said:


> Which Indian navy ships have UAV ground station capability?



If I'm not wrong no ship currently have this capability....


----------



## BHarwana

vishwambhar said:


> If I'm not wrong no ship currently have this capability....


they do have it now i know which ones have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

BHarwana said:


> they do have it now i know which ones have it.



Which one?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Black Panthers of the Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Sikorsky signed a contract to supply 24 MH-60R Maritime helicopters for Indian Navy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-mh-60r-maritime-helicopters-for-indian-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India’s Biggest Problem Is Not Dokhlam, But China’s Silk Road https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/?p=330475


----------



## polanski

Lockheed Martin awarded $375 million contract to customize Indian Navy’s MH-60R: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ded-375-million-contract-to-customize-mh-60r/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Chennai firing the Chaff dispensing rocket from the Kavach system.


----------



## polanski

France’s Naval group negotiating with both MDL and L&T for Indian submarine project 75I: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-mdl-and-lt-for-indian-submarine-project-75i/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Interesting timing:
JS Kashima and JS Shimayuki from the Japanese maritime self defense force Training Fleet exercised with INS Rana and INS Kulish in the Indian Ocean.
















The current Chief Adm. Karambir Singh had commanded INS Rana earlier in his career too.
The Vishakapatnam class will be the replacement for these DDGs.

Also, INS Kulish came off a Corpat with KRI Teuku Umar(Indonesian Navy) just a few days back, even a Dornier was involved in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The White Tigers are celebrating 60 years of existence!
Lovely sets of images from the Navy to commemorate the occasion.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280494227244212229

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280494277991165953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280494352930729984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280494400624226305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280494444928589824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Bharat Forge, TATA, Mahindra And Adani want HAL Out Of Naval Helicopter Race For IN: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...want-hal-out-of-naval-helicopter-race-for-in/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Amid border row with China, Naval MiG-29K fighter aircraft to be deployed in Northern sector

https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...be-deployed-in-northern-sector20200721161745/

So the MiG-29K are facing Pak after the IAF moved the MiG-29UPG towards Tibet front.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285569153386991616


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286201632053755904


----------



## polanski

India to acquire six P-8I Poseidon MPA worth $1.8 billion: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...uire-six-p-8i-poseidon-mpa-worth-1-8-billion/


----------



## polanski

Malabar Exercise to boost India, Australia Defense Cooperation: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/31/malabar-exercise-to-boost-india-australia/


----------



## polanski

Amid China tensions, India to build third aircraft carrier: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...nsions-india-to-build-third-aircraft-carrier/


----------



## polanski

Indian Navy’s forward posture strategy in Malacca Straight: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...forward-posture-strategy-in-malacca-straight/


----------



## polanski

India’s domestically developed AIP for project 75I submarine: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ally-developed-aip-for-project-75i-submarine/


----------



## vishwambhar

Guys any news on the joining status of INS VELA & INS KARANJ (Scorpean submarines) in Indian navy.... for more than 2 years I was hearing that both are under sea trials but still no news on them getting commissioned....frustrating.....


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Il-38 "Sea Dragon"
One of the lesser known platforms of the Naval Air Arm but a crucial part of ASW/AsuW operations.
The Sea Dragons are a part of the "Sword Arm" of the Indian Navy, normally operating out of Dabolim, Goa.
There are five in the fleet, all heavily upgraded in Russia.


> The Il-38 avionics suite includes a radar, a forward-looking infrared (FLIR) turret below the nose and the ELINT system. The system is mounted on struts above the forward fuselage.
> 
> The upgraded avionics and electronic warfare suite features a new synthetic-aperture radar / inverse-synthetic-aperture radar (SAR / ISAR), a search and attack radar, a high-resolution FLIR sensor, a low-light television camera, a new electronic support measures system, an MAD and active and passive sonobuoys. The sensor suite can detect air targets at a distance of up to 90km and sea going targets at 320km, and simultaneously track up to 32 targets.



Carries the deadly Kh-35 AShM(High subsonic and over 100Km range) and Torpedoes inside two bomb bays.









With a MTOW of over 60T she is massive




Armed with the Kh-35 




Operated by INAS 315 "Winged Stallions"


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

3500T INS Nireekshak reaches Port Louis to help with the major oil spill catastrophe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298239873942351872


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Arighat/S3 in the open!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301254065758916615

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301264783723966465


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ex Indra Navy 2020 will start today with the Russian Navy.
Eastern Naval Fleet represented by the Guided Missile Destroyer INS Ranvijay, Stealth Frigate INS Sahyadri and Fleet Replenishment Ship INS Shakti
INS Ranvijay(last of her class) going strong at 33!




(Will be decommissioned in the coming years and may be replaced by INS Porbandar)
INS Shakti








And INS Sahyadri(A destroyer in all but name)




The Russian Navy will be represented by (2 Udaloy class destroyers and an FR Ship)
Admiral Vinogradov




Admiral Tributs




and Fleet Tanker Boris Butoma


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304053181773570049INS Udaygiri keel laid!


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Ex-Navy Officer Beaten For Sharing Uddhav Thackeray Cartoon 

Mumbai: *
A retired naval officer was beaten in Mumbai allegedly by activists of Maharashtra's ruling Shiv Sena for forwarding a cartoon mocking Chief Minister Uddhav Thackeray.

Images posted online showed Madan Sharma with wounds on his face and a bloodshot eye. The 65-year-old was allegedly attacked near his home in Kandivalli East, Mumbai.

An FIR has been registered in the case.

Mr Sharma, in his complaint, said he had forwarded the cartoon to his residential society's WhatsApp group. He later received a call from one Kamlesh Kadam, who asked his name and address. In the afternoon, he was called outside the building and was attacked by a group of men.

Security footage that is being widely shared shows the former officer being thrashed by men, mostly wearing masks.

He is seen walking to the main gate of his apartment building and after a few moments, running back inside with a group of men chasing him. They drag him by his shirt and are seen punching him.

Several BJP leaders, including former Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis, posted a photo of an injured Madan Sharma.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304412940909436930
*








In Video, Ex-Navy Officer Beaten For Sharing Uddhav Thackeray Cartoon


A retired naval officer was beaten in Mumbai allegedly by activists of Maharashtra's ruling Shiv Sena for forwarding a cartoon mocking Chief Minister Uddhav Thackeray.




www.ndtv.com




*


----------



## PanzerKiel

*R**ank cannot be determinant of nutrition in armed forces: Rahul to defence panel*

Congress leader Rahul Gandhi on Friday said rank cannot determine the provision for nutrition in the armed forces and called for a reconsideration of the related rules. 

Participating in a meeting of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence, which was convened to discuss the subject of "Provision and monitoring of quality of ration and livery items to the defence forces, especially in border areas", he said *providing less nutrition to the jawans is "unfair and discriminatory" and should be reconsidered*. Gandhi pitched for the jawans, saying they should get more nutrition as they are standing at the borders and defending the country. 

The former Congress chief is learnt to have told the committee that the nutritional value for the jawans should be equal to that of the officers. There can be no differentiation in providing nutrition based on ranks, he told the panel, adding that ranks can be a determining factor for fixing the pay, but not nutritional value, sources said. Gandhi was told by officials that the officers in the armed forces get different food items than those served to the jawans. The defence ministry officials clarified that there is no difference in the quality and quantity of the items served, except that the officers are served different items than those served to the jawans. 

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence is chaired by Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader and former Union minister Jual Oram. The members who attended the meeting on Friday included Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) chief Sharad Pawar.










Rank cannot be determinant of nutrition in armed forces: Rahul to defence panel


Congress leader Rahul Gandhi on Friday said rank cannot determine the provision for nutrition in the armed forces and called for a reconsideration of the related rules.




www.oneindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308731806938664963


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

JIMEX 2020 starts off!
The future F-35B capable Izumo class carrier the JS Kaga and JS Ikazuchi representing the Japanese Navy and interestingly the Sword Arm from the Indian Navy(INS Chennai, INS Tarkash and INS Deepak)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309965973512957956

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309884632188383232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309884632188383232


----------



## PDF




----------



## polanski

Boeing submits proposal for Indian Navy’s fighters requirement: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...oposal-for-indian-navys-fighters-requirement/


----------



## polanski

India’s DRDO Tests Missile Assisted Torpedo: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/10/10/indias-drdo-tests-missile-assisted-torpedo/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Sindhuvir transferred to Myanmar after a refit, here she is flying the new flag




Images courtesy: Indian Navy and http://dsinfo.org/node/570


----------



## polanski

Australia Joins Quadpack Malabar Exercise: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/10/21/australia-joins-quadpack-malabar-exercise/


----------



## j20611

When will Indian navy use their latest home grown electronics








Cow-Dung Chip Will Protect Users From Phone Radiations, Claims RKA Chief


cow-dung to the rescue



www.google.ca


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Exercise Malabar set to begin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322070736786362370The Indian Navy will participate with the INS Shivalik, INS Ranvijay, INS Sukanya, INS Shakti and INS Sindhuraj
The menacing INS Ranvijay





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124712172708290562


----------



## polanski

P-8I Neptune: A Superior Submarine Hunting Machine For Indian Navy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...or-submarine-hunting-machine-for-indian-navy/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Scorpene #5 launched!
INS Vagir




INS Kalvari & INS Khanderi commissioned, INS Karanj and INS Vela in sea trials and INS Vagir launched.
(Also INS Vishakapatnam in the background)
The U Boats are under a deep modernization(Contract signed with TKMS in 2018) as well 




(Pic credit Strategic frontier on Twitter)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some shots of the Charlie-1 SSGN which served under the Navy's sub arm as the INS Chakra:




The Pioneers








On her transit voyage




Former Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi visiting INS Chakra I

Although Navy wanted the Victor class(32 knots sustained) they could only manage to negotiate for the Charlie-1 (25 Knots sustained). Still a ginormous leap as she could fire the P-70 Amethyst (First sub launched CM with the IN)
How much of a leap was it for the crew?


> the Indian Commanding Officers and crew who came from slow diesel electric submarines like The Project 641 Foxtrot class which was in use with the Indian navy, took time to get adjusted to nuclear powered submarines *which could dive at 25 knots instead of 3 knots of a diesel electric*.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334755067245654016Although not quite a Romeo, Navy is also set to get the upgraded Ka-28s after a $300M modernization (for a fleet of 10 that is around $30M/airframe!), Will be equipped with the Leonardo ATOS.
(PN ATRs also have the Seaspray radar that will be a part of IN Kamovs)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Boeing demonstrates the Ski Jump take off for the Super Hornet for the Indian Navy
https://navalaviationnews.navylive.dodlive.mil/2020/11/20/super-hornet-demonstrates-ski-jump-launch/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Odisha Lawmakers on frontline Warships during their "Day at Sea"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Indian SSBN caught in port

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345075518216007682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

45000 Tonnes of Soverign Indian Territory on the open seas
image Credits: Amit Kashyap/Defence Decode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ASW Exercise Sea Dragon 2021 Kicked Off With US Navy, RAAF, RCAF, Indian Navy And JMSDF


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very rare image of an IN Do-228 with twin 7.62mm Gun Pods




Credits to I30MKI on Twitter


Lord Of Gondor said:


> ASW Exercise Sea Dragon 2021 Kicked Off With US Navy, RAAF, RCAF, Indian Navy And JMSDF


Image by US Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

#IndianNavy’s largest war game - Theatre Level Operational Readiness Exercise #TROPEX21. Commenced early Jan 21, participation of all ops units - warships, submarines, aircraft & *units of #IndianArmy #IndianAirForce & #CoastGuard*


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some spectacular images shared by Navy wrt TROPEX21:
"KIllers" in one superb pic




The mighty Sea Dragon with twin Kh-35 ALCMs(First image that I have ever seen with two such missiles) 




Loading the multi crore missile on the Il

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The ability of the EKM to devastate a 5000+ ton Kashin class DDG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362382595145666562


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The 13000T+ Project 971 Shchuka-B 




Named after Lord Sudarshana's "Chakra"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The U boats of the Indian Navy:




Carries some spectacular sensors shared between the U-212s







Images of the crests:
INS Shishumar




INS Shankush




INS Shalki




INS Shankul


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A glorious journey comes to an end(Best looking ships in the Navy.....By far)
The namesake of the Rajput class, INS Rajput heading towards retirement after 41 glorious years in service








With JMSDF Pao




Wow!




Her launching the HWT Varunastra:


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Superb news:




Image courtesy Shwetabh Singh Rajput on Twitter
The massive Missile Tracking ship enters Indian Navy Service!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371692082025406464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Year is 2021 and IN is ordering Chetak (Aloutte 3) Helicopters. I am not making this up....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372483086819028994


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Sea Dragon in Oman(2013 as per the description)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images shared by IN on the occasion of the latest induction of LCU Mark-IV(8 now in service!)


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Jalashwa on a humanitarian assistance mission to beautiful Madagascar






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374318218341445634Long way from home


----------



## Yasser76

No third Indian carrier, so looks like they will only have one operationally available, that too with a very limited air wing. IN was probably right in making sub a priority

*For Navy, 6 nuclear-powered submarines take priority over 3rd aircraft carrier*









For Navy, 6 nuclear-powered submarines take priority over 3rd aircraft carrier


India’s emphasis on submarines to counter China comes against the backdrop of Beijing raising its capacity to build a destroyer in just 5 years.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Yasser76 said:


> No third Indian carrier, so looks like they will only have one operationally available, that too with a very limited air wing. IN was probably right in making sub a priority
> 
> *For Navy, 6 nuclear-powered submarines take priority over 3rd aircraft carrier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Navy, 6 nuclear-powered submarines take priority over 3rd aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> India’s emphasis on submarines to counter China comes against the backdrop of Beijing raising its capacity to build a destroyer in just 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com



How long would these take? 30 years?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Tai Hai Chen said:


> How long would these take? 30 years?



Within 12 years, we have got 2 Arihant Class submarines..

Next at least, we will get one SSN within 10 Years and within 20 Years at least 1 + 2 Submarines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Within 12 years, we have got 2 Arihant Class submarines..
> 
> Next at least, we will get one SSN within 10 Years and within 20 Years at least 1 + 2 Submarines...



Arihant is no match for Type 095. Type 095 has pump jet. Only if India buy Khabarovsk attack submarine can India counter Type 095.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Malabar 2020(Phase 1), nice shots of INS Shivalik with the Fregat M2EM 3D radar in action,the Super Rapid Oto firing some rounds, a few seconds of Chetak ahead of HMAS Ballarat but INS Sindhuraj gets the most screen time. Also nice to see the Seaking 42B in action.




Missed INS Ranvijay with the Revathi radar firing some rounds from the main gun


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Passex between CSG Theodore Roosevelt and INS Shivalik


----------



## MirageBlue

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Arihant is no match for Type 095. Type 095 has pump jet. Only if India buy Khabarovsk attack submarine can India counter Type 095.



Research a bit first before spouting off. The Arihant is a SSBN. It doesn't have to match the Type 095. Lol

Come back when the design of the SSN is clearer so you can tell how it is inferior to what the Chinese have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

USS Russell with the INS Sumitra




Superb Chetak shot




The ship and the integral helo




Really nice shot
Credits to USN on Twitter


----------



## rEd cHiLLi

Lord Of Gondor said:


> From Malabar 2020(Phase 1), nice shots of INS Shivalik with the Fregat M2EM 3D radar in action,the Super Rapid Oto firing some rounds, a few seconds of Chetak ahead of HMAS Ballarat but INS Sindhuraj gets the most screen time. Also nice to see the Seaking 42B in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed INS Ranvijay with the Revathi radar firing some rounds from the main gun


is it INS ARIHANT in the video??? 🤔🤔


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

rEd cHiLLi said:


> is it INS ARIHANT in the video??? 🤔🤔


INS Sindhuraj
EKM boat


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some great shots of the INS Talwar from Jubail, Saudi Arabia
The Atlas Elektronik ATAS system under covers on the stern




The Kashtan CIWS




Interestingly enough the sister vessels (INS Teg/INS Tarkash/INS Trikand) decided to move back to the simple and effective AK-630 radar controlled guns




INS Tarkash img with both AK 630s visible
They also carry two MR-123 Bass Tilt radars(Each can individually control 2 or more AK-630s) so redundancy is there


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Exercise La Perouse 2021
Indian Navy, US Navy, Aussie Navy, Japanese Navy and French Navy joint exercises
















Images by USN/French Navy
Massive exercises with big USN LPD/French LHD also taking part


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380407954705293316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380442183371649024










India protests against U.S. naval exercise sans consent


U.S. defends its actions saying they were in compliance with international laws.




www.thehindu.com





*US Navy conducts exercise in India’s Exclusive Economic Zone without prior consent*


Dinakar Peri
NEW DELHI, APRIL 09, 2021 12:40 IST
UPDATED: APRIL 09, 2021 13:30 IST









File photo of INS Shivalik participating in a Passage Exercise (PASSEX) with U.S. Navy's USS Theodore Rosevelt Carrier Strike Group in the eastern Indian Ocean Region. | Photo Credit: PTI

*The U.S. Navy said one of its warship carried out Freedom of Navigation Operation (FONOP) in Indian EEZ.*

In a rare and unusual public statement, the U.S. Navy conceded that it had violated India’s maritime policy by conducting an exercise in India’s Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

*The US Navy said its warship carried out Freedom of Navigation Operation (FONOP) in Indian EEZ.

“*_*USS John Paul Jones *_*asserted navigational rights and freedoms approximately 130 nautical miles west of the Lakshadweep Islands, inside India’s exclusive economic zone, without requesting India’s prior consent, consistent with international law,” the U.S. Navy’s 7th fleet said in a statement dated April 7. 

“India requires prior consent for military exercises or manoeuvres in its exclusive economic zone or continental shelf, a claim inconsistent with international law.”

This FONOP upheld the rights, freedoms, and lawful uses of the sea recognised in international law by challenging India’s excessive maritime claims, the statement said. 

“We conduct routine and regular FONOPs, as we have done in the past and will continue to in the future. FONOPs are not about one country, nor are they about making political statements,” it added.*

Commenting on the development, former Navy Chief Adm. Arun Prakash said on Twitter there was an irony in it. “There is irony here. While India ratified U.N. Law of the Seas in 1995, the U.S. has failed to do it so far. For the 7th Fleet to carry out FoN missions in Indian EEZ in violation of our domestic law is bad enough. But publicising it? USN please switch on IFF (Identification, friend or foe)!,” he said in a tweet.

The U.S. regularly conducts FONOPs against several countries challenging what it says are “excessive maritime claims” and FONOPs were regularly conducted against India too in the past.








7th Fleet conducts Freedom of Navigation Operation


On April 7, 2021 (local time) USS John Paul Jones (DDG 53) asserted navigational rights and freedoms approximately 130 nautical miles west of the Lakshadweep Islands, inside India’s exclusive economic



www.c7f.navy.mil






*EWS* | April 7, 2021
*7th Fleet conducts Freedom of Navigation Operation*
By U.S. 7th Fleet Public Affairs
Philippine Sea, – 
On April 7, 2021 (local time) USS John Paul Jones (DDG 53) asserted navigational rights and freedoms approximately 130 nautical miles west of the Lakshadweep Islands, inside India’s exclusive economic zone, without requesting India’s prior consent, consistent with international law. India requires prior consent for military exercises or maneuvers in its exclusive economic zone or continental shelf, a claim inconsistent with international law. This freedom of navigation operation (“FONOP”) upheld the rights, freedoms, and lawful uses of the sea recognized in international law by challenging India’s excessive maritime claims.
U.S. Forces operate in the Indo-Pacific region on a daily basis. All operations are designed in accordance with international law and demonstrate that the United States will fly, sail and operate wherever international law allows.
We conduct routine and regular Freedom of Navigation Operations (FONOPs), as we have done in the past and will continue to in the future. FONOPs are not about one country, nor are they about making political statements.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380409310442790913
@Areesh @FOOLS_NIGHTMARE @HalfMoon @Dalit


----------



## Yasser76

Love to see how Indian Posters spin this on here, let me guess "It shows US considers as as powerful as China now!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Navy MiG-29K/KuB





Twin Kh-35 missiles, twin rocket pods, two R-77s, an Archer, under belly Fuel Tank and an Elta EL/L 8222 Jammer
Close up of the Jammer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andhadhun




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Unique image 
Primary sensor on the P-8I is the AN/APY-10(I) and on the INS Vikramaditya is the GINORMOUS 3T+ _Podberezovik-E_


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Golden Jubilee celebrations of the INAS 330 "Harpoons"!
Some great shots shared by the Navy




Looks like the Sea Eagle missile is still in use!












The Flying Frigates over the really quiet U-209 1500s





Winching operations





The Sea Eagle!





This one with two!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @Lord Of Gondor , I have a quick question for you or any other Indian member that requires an honest answer regarding the FGFA program We all know India pulled out of it, but did India actually invest any part of that $6 billion to Sukhoi and the Russians before it pulled out and lost any of it or did it not actually start any of the funding because the Russians were too busy and India claimed progress was a bit slow by the time it would get to the FGFA. So I'm just wandering if India walked away with9out getting any of its invested money back and if there was any and how much? Thanks in advance,.


----------



## Paro_Peagus

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @Lord Of Gondor , I have a quick question for you or any other Indian member that requires an honest answer regarding the FGFA program We all know India pulled out of it, but did India actually invest any part of that $6 billion to Sukhoi and the Russians before it pulled out and lost any of it or did it not actually start any of the funding because the Russians were too busy and India claimed progress was a bit slow by the time it would get to the FGFA. So I'm just wandering if India walked away with9out getting any of its invested money back and if there was any and how much? Thanks in advance,.


250 million USD in the first tranch was invested initially and the work was supposed to be shared. But Russians were very reluctant to let in Drdo on the integration of India's share of research on the prototypes. 

Then the IAF was shown the prototypes on the ground for which the IAF complained the engines were too exposed and the structure wasn't true stealth initially and also wanted a twin-seat as an Indian variant. Finally, I think on the third visit by IAF one of the prototypes flamed out and caught fire on the ground which was the last nail in the coffin. 

Later due to Budget overruns and lack of Indian funding Russians offered to sell the remaining prototypes and all the research until then for 6 billion USD to india but Drdo said they could catch up with the tech in a decade, so it was turned down. In total, I think over 300 million was lost as a whole and we don't know if that is being compensated through other JVs. There were other projects like medium-lift transport (canceled) and the medium-lift helicopter being worked upon too at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Paro_Peagus said:


> 250 million USD in the first tranch was invested initially and the work was supposed to be shared. But Russians were very reluctant to let in Drdo on the integration of India's share of research on the prototypes.
> 
> Then the IAF was shown the prototypes on the ground for which the IAF complained the engines were too exposed and the structure wasn't true stealth initially and also wanted a twin-seat as an Indian variant. Finally, I think on the third visit by IAF one of the prototypes flamed out and caught fire on the ground which was the last nail in the coffin.
> consdered
> Later due to Budget overruns and lack of Indian funding Russians offered to sell the remaining prototypes and all the research until then for 6 billion USD to india but Drdo said they could catch up with the tech in a decade, so it was turned down. In total, I think over 300 million was lost as a whole and we don't know if that is being compensated through other JVs. There were other projects like medium-lift transport (canceled) and the medium-lift helicopter being worked upon too at that time.



Thank you, sir, for the quick and detailed response. I won't copy paste your entire post just the past of the $300 million and honestly, I hate to say this since it's A LOT of your TAX MONET, but it would be mice to share a tiny portion of that LOOOOOOL, but that is considered pocket change all things especially by military' standards, Cheers,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Eyes of the fleet:




Great shot, seeing as the contra rotating main rotors are nicely lined up

And the future "Flying Frigates"




first flight of the MH-60R for the IN

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Buddy refuelling on the MiG-29K!
Credits to the Naval Aviator on Instagram

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Eyes of the fleet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, seeing as the contra rotating main rotors are nicely lined up
> 
> And the future "Flying Frigates"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first flight of the MH-60R for the IN



Can't wait for those Romeos to join the IN. Will provide a big jump in ASuW/ASW capabilities. Kongsberg's NSM is also likely to be purchased with the 24 Romeos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Exercise Varuna concludes
Billion dollar lineup: Carrier Charles De Gaulle with her embarked air wing, Air Defence Destroyer Chevalier Paul,INS Kolkata,INS Tarkash,INS Talwar,INS Deepak and a Kalvari class SSK








Credits to IN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387320781475045377And operations were interestingly off the coast of Oman in the Arabian Sea




Credits to Twitter user @OSINT_1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great shot of the Indian Navy MiG-29K about to perform a Ski Jump Takeoff from The Vikramaditya




Classed as an "Air Dominance Fighter" by the Navy, the jet with twin RD-33MK Sea Wasps at full power propelling the 20+T behemoth to takeoff in under 100m
(The Pilot is wearing the Thales TopSight-E)
Credits to Mohit09199 on Reddit for the image

From the manufacturer:


> In 2005 the RAC "MiG" commenced production of new unified family of multi-role fighters, belonging to the "4++" generation. All fighters have a high level of structure, power plant, airborne systems, avionics and weapons unification. The fighters unified family will be in production and subjected to improvements for a long time.Both the MiG-29K (single seat) and MiG-29KUB (double seat) aircraft are the "4++" generation multi-role fighters intended for air-defense missions of naval forces, air superiority gaining, sea & ground targets destruction with the high precision guided weapons day and night and in any weather conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB carrier-based fighters are the basic aircraft of a new unified family including also the MiG-29M/M2 and MiG-35/MiG-35D aircraft.
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB aircraft are based on the aircraft-carriers with tonnage from 28,000 tons, equipped with take-off ramp and landing arrestor, as well as at the airfields.
> 
> Main technical and technological innovations, applied on the MiG-29K/KUB fighters are the following:
> – improved airframe with about 15% composite materials application;
> – folding wing with upgraded high-lift devices improving take-off/landing performance;
> – fly-by-wire control system with quadruple redundancy;
> – significantly reduced signature in radar range;
> – increased weapons load, stored at eight external hard points;
> – increased internal fuel capacity and in-flight refueling possibility;
> – possibility of other aircraft refueling being equipped with "PAZ-1MK" refueling unit.
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB fighters as well as other aircraft of the unified family, have improved operational characteristics and higher reliability of assemblies, systems and units. In comparison with the previous fighters, the MiG-29K/KUB flight hours are increased more than twice, but a flight hour cost is reduced about 2.5 times. The MiG-29K/KUB fighters operate without overhaul.
> 
> The power plant includes two engines RD-33MK with increased thrust power, equipped with smokeless combustion chamber and new electronic control system (of FADEC type). Engines are of the module structure and have increased reliability and service life.
> 
> The airborne avionics is of the open architecture based on MIL-STD-1553B standard.
> 
> 
> 
> The fighter has multi-role, multi-mode "pulse-Doppler" type radar "Zhuk-ME" manufactured by "Fazotron-NIIP" Corporation. The radar is provided with the slot array. As compared with radars of the previous generation, "Zhuk-ME" has wider scanning angle in azimuth, twice longer target detection range, less weight and increased reliability. "Zhuk-ME" provides tracking up to 10 air targets with four targets simultaneous firing with missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB fighters are equipped with state-of-the-art multi-channel IRST with target designation system to the anti-radar passive war-head missiles.
> 
> There is the possibility of installation on aircraft of IR and laser sighting equipment pods for ground targets illumination.
> 
> Avionics’ open architecture allows installation on aircraft of new equipment and weapons of Russian and foreign origin upon customer’s request.
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB fighters are equipped with the built-in automated integrated system "Karat" of serviceability check and data recording, video-recorder, computer-aided flight mission recording into the airborne radio-electronic system as well as airborne autonomous power generation station used for the equipment ground checks without main engines starting-up.
> 
> Weapons system includes "A-A", "A-S" missiles, guided aerial bombs, rockets, aerial bombs and built-in air-gun of 30 mm caliber. Upon request of the customer the new types of weapons can be applied.
> 
> Both the single and double seat versions of aircraft have the same airborne equipment and weapons as well as the high unification level of structure.
> 
> 
> For the MiG-29K/KUB fighters the full set of training means was developed including the full mission simulator with the motion system.
> 
> The MiG-29KUB aircraft first flight took place in January 2007.
> 
> The MiG-29K/KUB fighters are in production under order of the Indian Navy and RF Ministry of Defense.


http://www.migavia.ru/index.php/en/production/the-mig-29-fighters-family/mig-29k-mig-29kub


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

View from the Hensholdt Optronic Mast of the Indian Navy U boat




(Image credits to @ThingsNavy on Twitter)


> The OMS 110 features prominently in our line of successful submarine periscope systems. The rotatable sensor head of the OMS 110 can be raised above the bridge fin of a submarine using a streamlined, hoistable mast. The periscope system breaks the water’s surface in just a few seconds enabling an initial topside sweep, including the airspace. It automatically scans the entire surroundings in a single panoramic image taking just three seconds. The OMS 110 can be remote-controlled from a multifunctional combat system console via its serial interfaces. The system is suitable for new-build and retrofit applications. In combination with a SERO 400 periscope, the OMS 110 provides ‘the ultimate’ in navigation and observation performance, according to Airbus DS Optronics. Its remarkably modular design streamlines logistics and makes maintenance so much easier. Applications: 360° QLR Height: 1.95m w/o antenna Diameter: sensor diameter 395mm FOV: 23.6 x 13.4 to 3.0 x 1.7° camera, with IR NFOV 4.1 x 3.3, WFOV 12.4 x 9.9° Functional modes: automodes, panoramic view Video formats: HDTV, linked via fibre optic cables LOS stabilisation: 2 axis line of sight stabilisation IR Sensor Type: Midwave IR 3-5um Detection ranges: 1.54μm class 1 eyesafe laser Camera types: HD TV, MWIR, optional LWIR or SWIR LOS azimuth: 360° Rotation: 360° Zoom/magnification: 8x continuous camera, IR is 2-stage changer Remote control types: fully integrated into combat management system Resolution: 1920x1080px camera, IR is 1280x960px

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Eyes in the Sky, weighs almost as much as a Tejas


> The Ka-31 is fitted with the E-801M Oko (Eye) airborne electronic warfare radar which features a 6x1 meter planar array mounted beneath the fuselage. The radar is folded and stowed beneath the aircraft's fuselage before being lowered into a vertical position, to allow 360º mechanical scanning of the radar once every ten seconds. The radar can simultaneously track up to 40 airborne or surface threats, and can detect fighter-sized aircraft from a range of 100 - 200 km (depending on the size of the target) and surface ships at a horizon of 200 km from an altitude of 9840 feet. Developed by the NIIRT (Nauchno-Issledovatelskiy Institut Radiotekhniki) Radio Scientific-Research Institute in Nizhny Novgorod, the radar antenna weighs 200 kg (441 lbs). The co-ordinates, speed and heading of a target gathered by the radar are transmitted via an encoded radio data-link channel to a ship-borne or shore-based command post.
> 
> This encoded radio data-link channel will introduce airborne network centric warfare to the Indian Navy, due to its advanced real-time capability. The secure data-link and onboard communication systems have a range of 150 km, at altitudes between 4950 and 11,000 feet. The Indian Navy's Ka-31s are also being fitted out with the Abris GPS featuring a 12-channel receiver. The GPS is designed & developed by Kronstadt - a firm in St. Petersburg, Russia. Abris will provide all satellite navigation data. Other Kronstadt systems featured in the Ka-31 helicopter will include navigational equipment for digital terrain maps, ground-proximity warning, obstacle approach warning, auto-navigation of pre-programmed routes, flight stabilization and auto homing onto and landing at the parent carrier/base and information concerning the helicopter's tactical situation.


Image credits to Reddit user @cropicks


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Deb Rana magic




Can just about make out that the jet is from "The Black Panthers"


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Glorious service coming to an end
















> #INSRajput, the first of Rajput Class Destroyers of the #IndiaNavy, will be decommissioned at a solemn ceremony at #Visakhapatnam on 21 May 21. Commissioned on 04 May 1980, the ship has rendered yeoman service to the Nation for over 41 years


Best looking warship in the Navy by far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A small picture series to celebrate the journey
Built to Indian Navy needs in USSR(Improved Kashin class/Kashin II), she is also the first USSR/Russian built warship in IN service




Here she is in USSR numbers prior to IN handover
Courtesy: Here




With Twin SA-N-1 launchers that can fire upto 4 missiles before reload, the missiles can engage at distances upto 30 Km and heights upto 75000 Ft, screaming into the target at Mach 2!
She carried 44 of these behemoths in total




With her four M3E(Zoryas?) Gas Turbine engines working at full steam, she can sprint at upto 35Kts!.




Just some distraction 




The SA-N-1 Firing




Looks like a painting!




Firing a Heavy weight Torpedo, 53-61M "Alligator" in action




Close up shot!(Also demonstrates the massive size of the weapons systems)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400455391448686593INS Sindhushastra heading for a refit?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400684596971249669So the vessel is the Chakra!
The escort is a RuFN Udaloy Class Destroyer
Thanks to @ThingsNavy fo the tweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasser76

Indian Navy’s lone nuclear attack submarine heading back to Russia, next one to take five years


Photographs of INS Chakra have emerged on social media near Singapore with a Russian Navy escort. While the ten year lease for the submarine draws to an end in January, sources said that it is already on the way back to Russia where it is likely to be mothballed or dismantled.




economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Indian Navy ALH Mark-3 inducted into service with the strategic Eastern Naval Command(INAS 322), second one after the "Sword Arm" flight at Goa(INAS 323)
















Best image so far, the ALH with the bigger but older Westland Seaking 42C and Kamov-28 in the background
Images shared by MoD PRO Vishakhapatnam on Twitter
Another great bit of news is that the first of the Romeos will be handed over to the Navy by next month quantum leap in capabilities for the Naval Air Arm






From Commander KP Sanjeev Kumar's article:


> the aircraft has a nose-mounted surveillance radar with 270-degree coverage that can detect, classify and track multiple marine targets; it has synthetic-aperture radar, inverse synthetic-aperture radar, and moving target indication classification functions, including weather mode. There is also a multi-spectral electro-optic (EO) pod for reconnaissance, surveillance, target acquisition and range finding with stowable control grip on copilot side.





> Other features include a removable medical intensive care unit for the air ambulance role; high-intensity searchlight, loudhailer, 12.7-mm cabin-mounted machine gun (with provisions on the left side), traffic alert and collision avoidance system, V/UHF communication system with data modem, IFF Mk-XII with Mode S transponder, automatic identification system, automatic deployable emergency location transmitter, solid state digital video recorder, pressure refueling system, 360-degree search-and-rescue homer with coverage from 110-410 MHz, electrical rescue winch with rescue basket for double-lift (250 kilograms/550 pounds), control grip (winchman mini-stick) in cabin for air-sea rescue, and upgraded IADS and automatic flight control system software.


https://verticalmag.com/news/indian-navy-coast-guard-alh-dhruv-mk-iii/









The Medical ICU conversion of a Mark-3 ALH (INAS 323)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Big capability jump for IN in the ASuW and ASW domain in the coming months and years with the MH-60R 

Twitter link



> Indian navy crew, around 15 officers, have begun their training at Pensacola in Florida. The first two MH-60R will be delivered next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Talwar class follow on last ship keel laid at GSL!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405857099037302788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Navy joint exercise with the EU Naval Force off Somalia
Vessels included the ITS Carabiniere, FS Surcouf, ESPS Navarra, FS Tonnerre and the INS Trikand
Really great shots of the INS Trikand








With the FREMM




ESPS Navarra in the background




Embarked HAL Chetak




The FS Tonnerre in the background




Image from the heli deck of the Flagship of EU NAVFOR, ITS Carabiniere




NH-90, AB 212, AS 565 and Chetak
Joint press release:


> On 18-19 June 2021, the European Union (EU) and India conducted a joint naval exercise in the Gulf of Aden. The exercise involved Indian Navy frigate Trikand, EU NAVFOR Somalia - Operation Atalanta (link is external) assets, including Italian frigate Carabiniere (Atalanta’s flagship) and Spanish frigate Navarra, French frigate Surcouf and French amphibious assault helicopter carrier Tonnerre. *The exercise was based on the scenario of an anti-piracy operation. It included cross-deck helicopter landings, complex tactical evolutions at sea, live firing, a night-time joint patrol and a naval parade in the high seas off the coast of Somalia*.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images shared by the Navy


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408017833267580932INS Vikrant tentative commissioning date is 15 Aug, 2022
RM says so at 12:45


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Close up shots of the INS Vikrant




Looks magnificent








The trusty AK-630 CIWS

















Helpful labeling by Amit Kashyap/DefenceDecode


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The MiG-29K/KuB of the "White Tigers" INAS 300
Image shared by Grp Capt HV Thakur on Twitter, Image by Deb Rana


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Varuna ESM system on the INS Tabar!
Sitting above the Fregat M2 sensor




Image shared by @IndiainItaly on Twitter
Details by Amit Kashyap/Defence Decode


> 1. VARUNA ESM SYSTEM It is a ship-borne Modern ESM System, indigenously designed n developed by DLRL fr installation on a different class of naval ships of
> @IndianNavy. For Interception, Detection,
> + Classification & Id of conventional & modern LPI radars. • Hybrid Receivers to meet strategic and tactical ES requirements with 100% Probability of Intercept over C to J Frequency Band • Capability to Build, Update and Monitor Activity of 500 Radars • 360 deg cover


Credit to Twitter handle @Mark99xm on Twitter for pointing out


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Spectacular shots shared by the Navy
















INS Tabar and Antonio Marceglia










> #INSTabar undertaking #MaritimePartnership exercise with #SpanishNavy Cessna Citation #MaritimePatrol Aircraft & Sea King (SH-3D) helo on 08 Jul 21 off Cape Trafalgar upon crossing #StraitofGibraltar


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Browning M2 Gun on Stabilized Remote Controlled mount handed over to Navy (and ICG)
Total 25 numbers













License manufactured by OFT from Elbit Systems


https://elbitsystems.com/media/Naval_Weapon_Station_12.7.pdf



Images shared by OFB on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And the first 2(of 24) MH-60Rs are handed over to the Navy












IN was represented by VAdm Ravneet Singh, a decorated Sea Harrier pilot and MiG-29k/KuB QFI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Browning M2 Gun


Browning M2 in Normandy, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

GS Zhou said:


> Browning M2 in Normandy, 1944
> 
> View attachment 763813


Never gets old😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

And Exercise Konkan Begins!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417464134434689024With a message in Hindi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417456214812893186Images from this exercise will be spectacular! Can't wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images from Ex Konkan




















INS Satpura, INS Rannvijay , INS Jyothi(massive 40000 Ton Oiler) along with other vessels participating.
First exposure to the Navy for the F-35B STOVL jets in the IOR
All images by RN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Tabar in St. Petersburg














Carrying the ATLAS ACTAS




She is a great sprinter with her twin Zorya Reversible GTs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Admiral Karamvir Singh and HE Ambassador Balavenkatesh Verma participating in the parade
Some images from a friend of India Mr. Kuleshov
























The PNS Zulfiqar in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The 12 and final(of the most recent order of 2016) P-8I of the Naval Air Arm




Looks stunning in her low vis markings
Image credit on the image 
And from another multinational exercise for the Navy, Exercise Cutlass Express 2021













INS Talwar in Kenya
(Images by the Indian Embassy in Nairobi, Kenya Twitter account)








Images by the Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> The Indigenous Aircraft Carrier 'Vikrant', designed by Indian Navy's Design Team and built by
> @cslcochin
> , undertook its maiden sea sortie today. A wonderful example of
> @makeinindia
> . Congratulations to
> @indiannavy
> and
> @cslcochin
> on this historic milestone.


PM Modiji's Tweet on the glorious occasion

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some spectacular shots from the Navy, easily the best amongst the three services for great images




The Saryu carrying the Victory Flame celebrating the liberation of Bangladesh in the spectacular Andaman and Nicobar Islands




With her escorts




The Victory Flame with a gorgeous background




The Andaman and Nicobar Islands are truly beautiful!
And from half way across the world




The Tabar and the interesting looking Norwegian Navy patrol Boat HNoMS Storm in the Bergen Harbour




The Atlas Elektronik ACTAS seen at the stern 




The reliable HAL Chetak

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

SMX 3.0 said:


> View attachment 770306
> 
> View attachment 770307


Superb shots, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Looks like Germans are bright enough to avoid 10 years of being strung along and then the tender cancelled, Maybe realised a;ready no money left in the pot.



https://www.financialexpress.com/defence/project-75-i-hits-a-huge-roadblock-one-major-contender-pulls-out-know-more/2313976/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

JamalAli said:


> Someone should not comment on those topic where he himself lack info of topic



So what I posted was factually incorrect? Germans have not withdrawn?

For your first post on this forum that comes across as ignorant Jamal/Madrat/The Maverick or whoever you are....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

JamalAli said:


> Ignorant ??
> 
> Sorry but you were spreading misinformation about my country .
> 
> And german has withdrawn because they don't wanna share those technologies which we were asking for especially their hull tech and aip PEM tech , as they are proven ones , and DND can make a ssk but it's more of a timeline issue .
> 
> And talking of empty pocket , i am recalling name of a country who need credit lines for purchase of equipment 🤔🤔🤔



Believe what BS you want, there is a reason now most defence companies no longer attend Indian defence shows with their planes anymore.....


----------



## Yasser76

JamalAli said:


> Companies go where they want orders , india has already set its mind on rafale follow on .
> 
> And presentation are as per theme , this year it was indigenization , next year we are having def expo see fir yourself



For a new starter on this forum and unsure what former ID you were on here, you display the usual BS of past Indian posters who were banned.

Additional Rafale order exists only in the Indian defence section of this forum and in the dreams of some RSS run Indian defence sites. 

With two years of crippling economy after Covid India will struggle to make payments on it's existing orders, and add the cost of massive increase in LAC presence you will see massive cut backs in defence procurement.

Let me clear things up for you

1) No additional 57 fighters for Navy
2) No 3rd carrier
3) No new line of subs order even placed yet and this not expected for another decade
4) Plans to build KA choppers in India on hold
5) Plans to build AK rifle in India on hold
6) No more new Arjun orders
7) Past 10 years and still no new Phalcon orders despite this being "imminent"...
8) P-8 orders cut back
9) Full Jaguar upgrade abandoned
10) No SU-30 upgrade inked yet


This was all effected PRE COVID and LAC issues. Imagine what will happen in next 3-4 years for Indian defence projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

JamalAli said:


> Hstdv tested and fast tracked
> 
> Amca project getting huge funding
> 
> Ghatak ucav scaled down model under trials.
> 
> Ak 203 deal issues ironing out to remove royalty clause .
> 
> Navy focussing on tedbf , as others aren't totally made for their needs .
> 
> 3 rd aircraft carrier delayed for maturity of tech and SSN program .
> 
> P75i is delayed for more specific demands in tender , and deal is set to be signed in 2022-23 .
> 
> Arihant class construction almost complete , follow on s5 boomer will go in construction from 2022-23 .
> 
> Kamov helicopter are not required as indigenous counterpart us available , navy wants private secotr involvement and HAL is a manufacturing agency itself so issue us there , orders will come soon .
> 
> People been crying here for mraps ,while india placed huge order for mahindra alsv .
> 
> 7 frigates and 4 destroyer made in indian shipyard will join service by 2025 , 2 extra from russia will come too .
> 
> Next generation frigates and destroyer taking shape .
> 
> Tejas mk1a ff 2022 , mk2 2023 , 13 new tejas ready for induction , being tested for new missile like astra bvraam , etc .
> 
> For rafale follow on order , iaf sent it's contingent to Dassault , safran will start some m88 components production in india .
> 
> Uttam aesa production variant under assembly .
> 
> Jv details with RR for indigenous engine under discussion phase and preliminary survey is being conducted .
> 
> Netra mk2 order to be place soon officially , radar module is ready and tested .
> 
> Drdo tdv vessel ready and fitting out to test indigenous long range marine radar capable of not only mfr but also ballastic missile testing .
> 
> Astra mk2 assembled , ground testing Being conducted , flight trials this year .
> 
> So those who only knows about how to ask for line of credit should be silent on indian defence atleast .
> 
> Indian economy lost almost a full pakistan economy in a year , and will gain it back this year , so you should not comment on whether we can afford or not IT IS WHETHER WE WANT PRODUCT A OR PRODUCT B .



Every single project you listed is claimed and may have no orders even signed or does not exits , everyone on this forum has got past this BS now.

AMCA - no orders, not even flown
Ghatak - No orders
Tejas MK1A - Not even flown
Rafale - No second order
Uttmam - No orders
Netra - No orders
Astra 2 - No orders

Please point out if anything I have listed above is factually incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

JamalAli said:


> Netra mk1 in service , mk2 cleared by ccs for development and testing , planes being procured from air india fleet .
> 
> Astra mk1 ordered in 250 number , follow on order will be done after retirement of soon retiring russian missile . Mk2 will be ordered after it complete user trials .
> 
> Amca order after ff , tejas mk1a all sub system flown seperately , ff in 2022
> 
> Ghatak will be flown in 2025 .
> 
> Uttam is already clear for production and 40 mk1a will be uttam equipped .
> 
> And if you talk of BS , this forum was doing jf 17 induction from atleast two years , and j10 c to be landed soon .
> 
> Slcm project to be inducted in 2024 alongwith alcm , itcm .
> 
> Indigenous brahmos equivalent but half of weight under development and induction before 2025.
> 
> Hstdv based missile development started , if third test is also done successfully then missile development can begin in full phase .
> 
> 
> Where are pakistani hypersonic missile , bvr missile , standoff atgm of 15 km+ range , where is supersonic ashm , where is indigenous sam missile .
> 
> Akash ng has been tested thrice till now ,with last test being done with seeker and manuverability test .
> 
> Aesa ku band seeker been tested (development complete ) for astra and akash series .
> 
> Akash export orders are invited




Again, was I rong in any of the below factually? you did not answer, just a typical load of crap written in the hope people lose track of the main issue which you fail to address in a concise way. Your style of writing is also typical of some of the Indian members who were banned.

Who mare you really?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS Shivalik and INS Kadmatt are in Guam for Malabar 2021
















Images by the Navy
And some shots from half way across the world











INS Tabar during Ex Konkan alongside the Duke Class ASW frigate HMS Westminster


> *The Indian Navy completed a four-day visit to Portsmouth with an intensive workout above, on and beneath the waves with frigate HMS Westminster in the Channel.*
> INS Tabar – Sanskrit for Battleaxe – spent the weekend in the city on the latest leg of her European deployment.
> Waiting for the Mumbai-based frigate as she left Portsmouth Harbour yesterday morning was HMS Westminster, ready for the annual combined exercise for the two Commonwealth navies.
> Given the constant presence of Royal Navy warships in the Gulf region, Konkan is typically hosted by the Indians off the namesake coastline which stretches for several hundred miles along the sub-continent’s western shores.
> But when Indian warships venture into European waters, the Royal Navy acts as hosts and the action shifts to the South Coast Exercise Areas.
> The two frigates sailed in company through the Solent. Upon reaching the open waters of the Channel they conducted Officer of the Watch Manoeuvres, deft, close manoeuvres, sometimes at high speed, to test bridge teams and their ability to communicate effectively.
> Thereafter lines were passed between the two ships as they practised transferring stores on the move – replenishment at sea – then broke off for warfare training.
> Gunnery teams coordinated their small arms fire to send the Killer Cherry Tomato target to the bottom of the Channel.
> Then the pair practised passing tactical information, tracking targets over the horizon then sharing that information for the other vessel to ‘engage’.
> The surface target was simulated; the aerial threat was real: a Falcon jet from Bournemouth which pretended to be an enemy fighter bearing down on Westminster and Tabar.
> They flashed up their air defence missile systems – Sea Ceptor on the Royal Navy warship, Shtil on the Indian vessel to prove the effectiveness of both.


Images and writeup by RN


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A2A shot of the best Sub hunter in service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Mighty Bear, splendid to see her parked in Vishakhapatnam




The fastest Turboprop to ever fly
Image shared by Twitter user @Alpha_Beeta_


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Images by MoD Japan (Exercise Malabar)












(Glad to see the HAL Chetak)
The 6200T Shivalik with her new low vis markings




The X shaped hull INS Kadmatt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gripen9

Lord Of Gondor said:


> INS Shivalik and INS Kadmatt are in Guam for Malabar 2021



Indian Navy still has the St Georges Cross in its flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gripen9 said:


> Indian Navy still has the St Georges Cross in its flag?


More or less, the ensign is customized but based on the Royal Navy ensign


----------



## Gripen9

Lord Of Gondor said:


> More or less, the ensign is customized but based on the Royal Navy ensign


Interesting. Since India is no longer a British dominion.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Spectacular video by the Navy! The MiG-29Ks look menacing!




Interesting looking warship at 3 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

*IAC 1 ''Vikrant''






DRDO Technology Demonstrator Vessel ''Anvesh''*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Yasser76 said:


> Maybe realised a;ready no money left in the pot.



Hmm, No. During the last covid hit year, India spend $19 billion on defence capex which is it's highest ever. As for the Navy,








Yasser76 said:


> 2) No 3rd carrier



Why order it now? Do you know how carriers (or any ship for that matter) are built?



Yasser76 said:


> 4) Plans to build KA choppers in India on hold



And LOI for HAL's own LUH is issued, a ~$500 million new helicopter manufacturing plant is being built for the same.

Also, $2 billion worth of orders for 24 MH-60R is being delivered.



Yasser76 said:


> Tejas MK1A - Not even flown
> Uttmam - No orders



Tejas Mk1A is already ordered, and Uttam is a subsystem of the same. It's as stupid as claiming that Arleigh Burke-class destroyers were ordered but LM2500 GTs weren't.

Since this is a Navy thread, let me calculate the value of outstanding shipbuilding orders placed by the Navy.

IAC1: 21,000 Cr (already paid, I guess)
4 P15B destroyer: 35,800 Cr
7 P17A Frigate: 49,000 Cr
4 Upgraded Talwar Class: 13,000 Cr
6 Next Gen Missile Vessel: 10,000 Cr.
16 ASW Shallow Water Craft: 16,000 Cr
Scorpenes (2 more): 9000 Cr
2 Diving Support Vessel: 2019 Cr
4 Survey Vessel Large: 2000 Cr

That's $19 billion worth of vessels on order even without counting the IAC, many more to be placed soon.

I haven't calculated the value of SSBNs, Missile testbeds (see the vessel on previous post), MRIS etc. That will take combined value to near ~$25 billion I guess.


Lord Of Gondor said:


> Interesting looking warship at 3 minutes



That's a merchant vessel. Looks like it's a heavy lift vessel carrying Quay cranes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMX 3.0

SMX 3.0 said:


> Since this is a Navy thread, let me calculate the value of outstanding shipbuilding orders placed by the Navy.



*1X Project-71 Vikrant-Class Aircraft Carrier*






*4X Project-15B Visakhapatnam-class Destroyers*






*7X Project-17A Nilgiri-class Frigates*






*4X Upgraded Talwar-class Frigates*






*2X Kalvari-Class SSKs*






*6X Next Generation Missile Vessels* (no official renders, hence this)






*16X ASW Shallow Water Cafts (Corvettes)*






*1X Missile Range Instrumentation Ship






2X Diving Support Ships*






*1X DRDO Technology Demonstration Vessel (Floating testbed)






4X Survey Vessel Large




*

Oh look, such a brankrupt Navy. We might have to resort to putting guns on fishing boats and canoes now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

SMX 3.0 said:


> Hmm, No. During the last covid hit year, India spend $19 billion on defence capex which is it's highest ever. As for the Navy,
> 
> View attachment 776123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why order it now? Do you know how carriers (or any ship for that matter) are built?
> 
> 
> 
> And LOI for HAL's own LUH is issued, a ~$500 million new helicopter manufacturing plant is being built for the same.
> 
> Also, $2 billion worth of orders for 24 MH-60R is being delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Tejas Mk1A is already ordered, and Uttam is a subsystem of the same. It's as stupid as claiming that Arleigh Burke-class destroyers were ordered but LM2500 GTs weren't.
> 
> Since this is a Navy thread, let me calculate the value of outstanding shipbuilding orders placed by the Navy.
> 
> IAC1: 21,000 Cr (already paid, I guess)
> 4 P15B destroyer: 35,800 Cr
> 7 P17A Frigate: 49,000 Cr
> 4 Upgraded Talwar Class: 13,000 Cr
> 6 Next Gen Missile Vessel: 10,000 Cr.
> 16 ASW Shallow Water Craft: 16,000 Cr
> Scorpenes (2 more): 9000 Cr
> 2 Diving Support Vessel: 2019 Cr
> 4 Survey Vessel Large: 2000 Cr
> 
> That's $19 billion worth of vessels on order even without counting the IAC, many more to be placed soon.
> 
> I haven't calculated the value of SSBNs, Missile testbeds (see the vessel on previous post), MRIS etc. That will take combined value to near ~$25 billion I guess.
> 
> 
> That's a merchant vessel. Looks like it's a heavy lift vessel carrying Quay cranes.



Easy Mugambo.

You obviously know little about economics and tax. India spent a lot more in 2020 from taxes raised pre Covid. The effects of Covid will be felt this year next year and in 2023.

I said M1A had not FLOWN, read before typing long winded and irrelevant answers, saves you and me time. 

Carrier requires a lot of lead time, you have not ordered it now, you may indeed never order it, but you all jack off on the forum claiming it's on it's way....


----------



## SMX 3.0

Yasser76 said:


> You obviously know little about economics and tax. India spent a lot more in 2020 from taxes raised pre Covid. The effects of Covid will be felt this year next year and in 2023.



Wait, what? 

*GST collections in April at record ₹1.41 lakh crore*

Indian economy is projected to grow by 9.5% this FY and 8.5% next FY. India's tax to GDP ratio & govt. expenditure to GDP ratio is 18% & 31%, so there will be no cash crunch. Also, the effect of covid wasn't felt during the year of months-long lockdowns, but will be felt in 2023?

Indian economy is already on a recovery path as indicated by high-frequency indicators like auto sales & you are predicting a slow down till 2023? Are you projecting your nation's economic woes on us? It's not us who have negative forex.

Also please read up on how shipyards are paid. The funds are only released phase-wise & are tied to different levels of completion. Basically, the Indian MoD is paying for the construction of 11 area air defense vessels (destroyers+frigates), 4 Gen. purpose frigates & several other vessels simultaneously. Cash crunch? Like really?



Yasser76 said:


> I said M1A had not FLOWN, read before typing long winded and irrelevant answers, saves you and me time.



Pointless. Mk1A is an avionics upgrade & not a new airframe. It has already been ordered, negating your entire ''India has no cash for ordering weapons'' argument.



Yasser76 said:


> Carrier requires a lot of lead time, you have not ordered it now, you may indeed never order it, but you all jack off on the forum claiming it's on it's way....



Again, the drydock which will build the same wouldn't be finished until early 2023. It'll be ordered when it's time. After all, it costs less than 1% of India's combined state and union budgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akh1112

Ddg armament, smaller than San Antonio class, must also carry two midget subs in well deck @Blacklight


----------



## SMX 3.0

Akh1112 said:


> Ddg armament, smaller than San Antonio class, must also carry two midget subs in well deck @Blacklight



It's an LHD, not an LPD. That name is a misnomer. Also, that is a frigate, not destroyer armament.

Where did you see midget subs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112

SMX 3.0 said:


> It's an LHD, not an LPD. That name is a misnomer. Also, that is a frigate, not destroyer armament.
> 
> Where did you see midget subs?


16 SSM and 32VLS is more than ‘frigate’ armament.


----------



## SMX 3.0

Akh1112 said:


> 16 SSM and 32VLS is more than ‘frigate’ armament.



It's 32 VL-SRSAM.


----------



## Akh1112

SMX 3.0 said:


> It's 32 VL-SRSAM.



so it’s 32VLS…


----------



## Yasser76

SMX 3.0 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> *GST collections in April at record ₹1.41 lakh crore*
> 
> Indian economy is projected to grow by 9.5% this FY and 8.5% next FY. India's tax to GDP ratio & govt. expenditure to GDP ratio is 18% & 31%, so there will be no cash crunch. Also, the effect of covid wasn't felt during the year of months-long lockdowns, but will be felt in 2023?
> 
> Indian economy is already on a recovery path as indicated by high-frequency indicators like auto sales & you are predicting a slow down till 2023? Are you projecting your nation's economic woes on us? It's not us who have negative forex.
> 
> Also please read up on how shipyards are paid. The funds are only released phase-wise & are tied to different levels of completion. Basically, the Indian MoD is paying for the construction of 11 area air defense vessels (destroyers+frigates), 4 Gen. purpose frigates & several other vessels simultaneously. Cash crunch? Like really?
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless. Mk1A is an avionics upgrade & not a new airframe. It has already been ordered, negating your entire ''India has no cash for ordering weapons'' argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the drydock which will build the same wouldn't be finished until early 2023. It'll be ordered when it's time. After all, it costs less than 1% of India's combined state and union budgets.



Kid, please dont discuss BJP economic figures here. 

Estimated growth will not even make up for the 24.4% contraction of 2020. So yes you are growing but the Indian economy will still be smaller then it was in 2019. This will have a massive knock on effect as many ambitious projects in defence are planned on a certain element of tax and growth, those will have to be curtailed. Let me know if you understand this method. If not better you debate with someone your own level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

MiG-29Ks of the Indian Navy

With both the 'White Tigers' of INAS 300 and 'Black Panthers' of INAS 303 markings..











MiG-29K with IAF Il-78MKI refueler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some news from BHEL's press release from today
Great to hear that the GSL built Improved Talwars are named the "त्रिपुट" Class(Arrow Class, I think)
Also glad to read that the Oto Melara SRGM is the main naval gun on the vessels



> *BHEL Committed to AatmaNirbhar Bharat – Awarded order for Upgraded Main Gun of Frontline Ships*
> 
> 
> 
> New Delhi; September 28: In a major boost to Defence Production under the ‘Make in India’ initiative and towards achieving self-reliance in the critical field of Defence equipment, Goa Shipyard has placed a maiden order on Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL) for supply of an upgraded Super Rapid Gun Mount (SRGM), the Main gun onboard most Warships of the Indian Navy.
> 
> 
> The order envisages supply, installation and commissioning of the entire system – Upgraded SRGM and accessories for Triput Class Frigates of the Indian Navy, which will be manufactured by the Haridwar unit of BHEL.
> 
> 
> The upgraded SRGM is a state-of-the-art weapon system having additional features such as capability to manage different types of ammunition to engage fast, manoeuvring and non-manoeuvring, radio controlled targets. The upgraded SRGM has the capability to fire advanced Ammunition with higher range and programmable ammunition.
> 
> 
> BHEL has been a reliable supplier of critical equipment and services in the Defence and Aerospace sector for over three decades with the aim of making a major contribution towards self-reliance in these sectors.
> 
> 
> Towards this, BHEL has established dedicated, intricate manufacturing and inspection facilities at its manufacturing plants, for production, installation & commissioning and lifecycle support of various products and components. The initiatives taken by BHEL will be a driving force towards the AatmaNirbhar Bharat Abhiyan of the Government of India.


https://www.bhel.com/bhel-committed...arded-order-upgraded-main-gun-frontline-ships


----------



## TOPGUN

SMX 3.0 said:


> *1X Project-71 Vikrant-Class Aircraft Carrier*
> 
> View attachment 776178
> 
> 
> *4X Project-15B Visakhapatnam-class Destroyers*
> 
> View attachment 776163
> 
> 
> *7X Project-17A Nilgiri-class Frigates*
> 
> View attachment 776179
> 
> 
> *4X Upgraded Talwar-class Frigates*
> 
> View attachment 776166
> 
> 
> *2X Kalvari-Class SSKs*
> 
> View attachment 776186
> 
> 
> *6X Next Generation Missile Vessels* (no official renders, hence this)
> 
> View attachment 776164
> 
> 
> *16X ASW Shallow Water Cafts (Corvettes)*
> 
> View attachment 776167
> 
> 
> *1X Missile Range Instrumentation Ship
> 
> View attachment 776184
> 
> 
> 2X Diving Support Ships*
> 
> View attachment 776182
> 
> 
> *1X DRDO Technology Demonstration Vessel (Floating testbed)
> 
> View attachment 776183
> 
> 
> 4X Survey Vessel Large
> 
> View attachment 776185
> *
> 
> Oh look, such a brankrupt Navy. We might have to resort to putting guns on fishing boats and canoes now.



Very nice looking ships guys !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mig25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446488866266001410


----------



## SMX 3.0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454482271667294214


----------



## SMX 3.0

Yasser76 said:


> Kid, please dont discuss BJP economic figures here.
> 
> Estimated growth will not even make up for the 24.4% contraction of 2020. So yes you are growing but the Indian economy will still be smaller then it was in 2019. This will have a massive knock on effect as many ambitious projects in defence are planned on a certain element of tax and growth, those will have to be curtailed. Let me know if you understand this method. If not better you debate with someone your own level.



Sorry for the delay (was banned lol) but wait, what?  

24.4% was the contraction in the quarter wherein the lockdown was imposed. The yearly growth rate was -7%, not -24%.

And Indian growth estimates are 9.5% for this year & 8.5% next year.

If you don't know the difference between quarterly and yearly growth rates, please go debate with someone your own level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some update on the MQ-9B Sea Guardian ops of the Navy


> The Indian Navy had leased the MQ-9B Sea Guardian drones last year from US firm General Atomics. Taking off from a naval airbase in Arakkonam, 77 km west of Chennai, the satellite-steered drones *have flown over 5,000 hours, clocking an average of over 12 hours a day*, over a wide swathe from the Gulf of Aden to the Malacca Strait. Their 20-metre wingspan, as wide as a cricket pitch, has nine weapon stations called ‘hard-points’, which can carry two tonnes of electronics and weapons. A high-definition electro-optical/ infra-red sensor can capture still and video images at extended ranges, a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) can build up pictures of geographical features, a maritime patrol radar can detect targets on the sea surface, and an inverse SAR can detect, image and classify objects such as warships over 300 km away.











Drones: Guardians of the subcontinent


The armed forces are negotiating a $3 billion deal to acquire 30 US-made MQ-9B drones. The India-China military standoff has accelerated this requirement




www.indiatoday.in




Impressive numbers


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

INS(to be) Vela













Images shared by Navy


----------



## prokion

ins vagir

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCIjlxInfgfYCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAD


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

2022 would be an good year to IN. 

2 Scorpene Subs, 
1 SSBN INS Arighat, 
1 AC INS Vikrant, 
1 destroyer INS Marmagoa, 
1 Talwar class and one Nilgiri class frigates. 
Last P8I. MH60 and Dhruv helis remaining. Do228 etc. 
Hopefully they will sign for 30 UAVs with US. 

7 main principal combatants. 

There might be other support vessels likely to be inducted. But IN generally inducts 3 major surface vessels every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

This year OCEANSAT 3 will also be launched by ISRO to keep a close eye on combatant's in the Indian ocean and the Gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prokion

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> 2022 would be an good year to IN.
> 
> 2 Scorpene Subs,
> 1 SSBN INS Arighat,
> 1 AC INS Vikrant,
> 1 destroyer INS Marmagoa,
> 1 Talwar class and one Nilgiri class frigates.
> Last P8I. MH60 and Dhruv helis remaining. Do228 etc.
> Hopefully they will sign for 30 UAVs with US.
> 
> 7 main principal combatants.
> 
> There might be other support vessels likely to be inducted. But IN generally inducts 3 major surface vessels every year.


asw-swc corvettes

I dont think INS vagir will be inducted this year. Next year maybe


----------



## prokion

I just built a table for the total ships in the indian navy till 2030 

major combatants (frigates+destroyers)
6 p15b
7 p17a
3 p15a
3 delhi class
10 talwar
3 shivalik
3 brahmaputra
total- 35


minor combatants ( corvettes, opvs)
4 kamorta class
5 kora class
6 ngmv
7 ngc
8 veer class
16 asw-swc
4 saryu class
6 sukanya class
11 ngopvs
total-67

aircraft carriers-
ins vikrant
ins vishal

submarines
6 kalvari
8 kilo
4 shishumar
ins arihant
ins arighat
2 s4

total-21


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

prokion said:


> asw-swc corvettes
> 
> I dont think INS vagir will be inducted this year. Next year maybe



I don't know. But Vagir is definitely going to see trials this year. And every 6 months subs are going to trials and vela was in trials since last year. So Vagir might be end of 2022. 

As for coastal asw corvettes I don't know when the first of the 16 would be inducted.



prokion said:


> I just built a table for the total ships in the indian navy till 2030
> 
> major combatants (frigates+destroyers)
> 6 p15b
> 7 p17a
> 3 p15a
> 3 delhi class
> 10 talwar
> 3 shivalik
> 3 brahmaputra
> total- 35
> 
> 
> minor combatants ( corvettes, opvs)
> 4 kamorta class
> 5 kora class
> 6 ngmv
> 7 ngc
> 8 veer class
> 16 asw-swc
> 4 saryu class
> 6 sukanya class
> 11 ngopvs
> total-67
> 
> aircraft carriers-
> ins vikrant
> ins vishal
> 
> submarines
> 6 kalvari
> 8 kilo
> 4 shishumar
> ins arihant
> ins arighat
> 2 s4
> 
> total-21



There is no INS Vishal. Shishumar is going to be retired. Delhi class might be retired. So does Veer class.


----------



## Samar111

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> But IN generally inducts 3 major surface vessels every year.


Only 3? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Samar111 said:


> Only 3? Are you kidding me?



Average of 3 major surface combatants. I already mentioned in another post, that I am not mentioning support assets or ships like Tugs, small shallow water crafts, helis, etc. 

Just take the example of 2021. We inducted one sub, one destroyer and one frigate. 

In 2023, as of now, the plan is one destroyer, 2 frigates and probably one shallow water anti sun craft.


----------



## Samar111

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Average of 3 major surface combatants. I already mentioned in another post, that I am not mentioning support assets or ships like Tugs, small shallow water crafts, helis, etc.
> 
> Just take the example of 2021. We inducted one sub, one destroyer and one frigate.
> 
> In 2023, as of now, the plan is one destroyer, 2 frigates and probably one shallow water anti sun craft.


Did you mean 2022 or 2023?


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Samar111 said:


> Did you mean 2022 or 2023?



2023. We would see 7 in 2022.


----------



## Samar111

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> 2023. We would see 7 in 2022.


Thank you for your answers.

We need Rafale fighter jets for our aircraft carriers. Mig-29k is simply not good enough. My dream would be to see F-35 on our carriers.


----------



## prokion

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I don't know. But Vagir is definitely going to see trials this year. And every 6 months subs are going to trials and vela was in trials since last year. So Vagir might be end of 2022.
> 
> As for coastal asw corvettes I don't know when the first of the 16 would be inducted.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no INS Vishal. Shishumar is going to be retired. Delhi class might be retired. So does Veer class.


sorry make that ins vikramaditya. Well I dont think Delhi class will be retired so soon they were commisioned just two decades ago. Shishumar class could be retired yes.



Arulmozhi Varman said:


> I don't know. But Vagir is definitely going to see trials this year. And every 6 months subs are going to trials and vela was in trials since last year. So Vagir might be end of 2022.
> 
> As for coastal asw corvettes I don't know when the first of the 16 would be inducted.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no INS Vishal. Shishumar is going to be retired. Delhi class might be retired. So does Veer class.


IN is planning to induct all 16 vessels by 2026









Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## prokion

Supersonic brahmos firing


----------



## prokion

This video reveals that it is not ins vishakhapatnam, another destroyer of vishakhapatnam class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495770540593795080


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So just finished watching the spectacular President's Fleet Review
All ships looked great 




Some OSINT from the video:
We now see the INS Delhi at the event with her AK-100(Beast of a gun) replaced by more modern and BHEL built SRGM(Oto Melara 76mm) which also has twice the rate of fire and weighs just 1/3rd of the older model
She also has the Kh-35s replaced by 2*4 inclined BrahMos launchers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993038922228920320The main sensor and SAM systems also have been upgraded
https://www.financialexpress.com/de...hal-with-modernised-anti-air-defence/1705183/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Fly Past was also great




A very rare spot is the Ka-28 and the Il-38 "Sea Dragon" 
Wanted to see the Sea Guardian also but was disappointed there


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Fly Past was also great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very rare spot is the Ka-28 and the Il-38 "Sea Dragon"
> Wanted to see the Sea Guardian also but was disappointed there



Footage from Doordarshan look like shot in 90s 😭


----------



## kmc_chacko

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> There is no INS Vishal. Shishumar is going to be retired. Delhi class might be retired. So does Veer class.



Delhi class is under refit and upgradation programme and they will be there for another 15 years


----------



## prokion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

That's it? ... Indian Fan boys who used to claim that 32VLS Barak-8 SAM and MF-STAR radar along side structural modifications in Mast will be part of Dehi's MLU package must be pretty disappointed.


----------



## prokion

Tipu7 said:


> View attachment 818100
> 
> 
> That's it? ... Indian Fan boys who used to claim that 32VLS Barak-8 SAM and MF-STAR radar along side structural modifications in Mast will be part of Dehi's MLU package must be pretty disappointed.


It will be 32 vls of vl-srsam and indian submarines are going to get lithium ion batteries-





Kilo and Kalvari class to get next-gen Lithium-ION batteries soon – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org


----------



## Tipu7

prokion said:


> It will be 32 vls of vl-srsam and indian submarines are going to get lithium ion batteries-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilo and Kalvari class to get next-gen Lithium-ION batteries soon – Indian Defence Research Wing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idrw.org


How this answer relates with my comment?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some great images by the Navy
INS Chennai firing off a BrahMos in the Andaman Sea to strike a target on land 








Supposedly the range de-restricted variety (One was fired from the INS Vishakhapatnam some time back)

Here is a Talwar class FFG with a clear shot of the Atlas Elektronik ACTAS on the Stern




I think she is the INS Teg as the duo are recently seen in the beautiful capital of Sri Lanka


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501906581352763397

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prokion

Integrated propulsion system to be developed under make 1 category

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prokion

Goa Shipyard Ltd to built NGOPV for Indian Navy – Indian Defence Research Wing







idrw.org





gsl to build ngopvs for IN


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Indian Navy pilots & operators complete training in US for induction of deadly MH-60 ‘Romeo’ helicopters​








Indian Navy pilots & operators complete training in US for induction of deadly MH-60 ‘Romeo’ helicopters | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: The first batch of pilots and sensor operators of the Navy have completed training in the US on the submarine-hunting MH-60 “Romeo” multi-m.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## prokion

3 new vessels to be launched in next 3 months-
INS VAGSHEER APRIL 20
INS SURAT APRIL
1 P17A FRIGATE MAY


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516451789734027267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516686549936533504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

Two banks of the River said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516686549936533504


last of the Scorpene class


----------



## prokion

GRSE Launches 2nd Survey Vessel (Large) within six months after 1st Vessel


Kolkata: Survey Vessel (Large) - Yard No 3026 - being built by Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Ltd, was launched by Smt Sarbani Dasgupta, wife of Vice Admiral Biswajit Dasgupta, AVSM, YSM, VSM, Flag Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Eastern Naval Command on 26 May 2022. Vice Admiral B




www.psuconnect.in




GOOD speed


----------



## Super Falcon

Hornets will be selected for Vikrant Rafale M are out


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> Hornets will be selected for Vikrant Rafale M are out


Trials are still going on for Super Hornet. Once that is done, both will submit their offers. Everything will depend on who offers better terms.


----------



## Gomig-21

Super Falcon said:


> Hornets will be selected for Vikrant Rafale M are out



Seems like the Rafale M makes much more sense, considering the 36 land versions already in the IAF and you have the meteor missile to go with them. Compatibility would be amazing.

Not to take anything away from the Super Hornet, one of my favorites with those super enlarged LERXs, but how does it perform on the ski jump? Also what does that mean for the MiG-29Ks? And are the Harriers still operational?


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Gomig-21 said:


> Seems like the Rafale M makes much more sense, considering the 36 land versions already in the IAF and you have the meteor missile to go with them. Compatibility would be amazing.
> 
> Not to take anything away from the Super Hornet, one of my favorites with those super enlarged LERXs, but how does it perform on the ski jump? Also what does that mean for the MiG-29Ks? And are the Harriers still operational?



Yes.


----------



## vishwambhar

Gomig-21 said:


> Seems like the Rafale M makes much more sense, considering the 36 land versions already in the IAF and you have the meteor missile to go with them. Compatibility would be amazing.
> 
> Not to take anything away from the Super Hornet, one of my favorites with those super enlarged LERXs, but how does it perform on the ski jump? Also what does that mean for the MiG-29Ks? And are the Harriers still operational?



Harriers are retired long back my friend.... I miss those deadly Harriers and their unique vertical take off and landing feature....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian navy will order F 18 super hornets no Rafales due to issues in fitting them on hanger lift and EW capability lack like growler has

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

vishwambhar said:


> Harriers are retired long back my friend.... I miss those deadly Harriers and their unique vertical take off and landing feature....


Harriers have been retired and are in storage. With EL/M-2032 radar, their avionics are still pretty modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Super Falcon said:


> Indian navy will order F 18 super hornets no Rafales due to issues in fitting them on hanger lift and EW capability lack like growler has



That's because the Growler is a dedicated electronic warfare platform, just like its predecessor, the EA-6B Prowler. They don't even carry AA missiles and instead, carry a pair of AGM-88 HARM anti-radiation missiles to destroy ground radars, whereas the Rafale M is a naval omnirole fighter with the most advanced integrated EW package in its SPECTRA. Its ability to conduct electronic warfare in that capacity while also be able to instantly switch to an AA or AG role is a huge plus, just a bit short of being a completely dedicated EW platform like the EA/18G which BTW, in many cases of heavy enemy presence and deep interdiction missions will require fighter escorts. The Rafale doesn't. Just pointing out a few of the pluses and minuses of both AC.

But the F/A-18 Super Hornet is an absolute beast and a half, congrats India on both those decisions, this one and the additional rafales assembled locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546149747290882053


----------



## Abid123

INS_Vikrant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546149747290882053


Waste of money. Why does India even need a aircraft carrier? Even Japan which is an Island nation has no carriers despite having a far stronger and wealthier economy.


----------



## Two banks of the River

Abid123 said:


> Waste of money. Why does India even need a aircraft carrier? Even Japan which is an Island nation has no carriers despite having a far stronger and wealthier economy.


1971 showed the importance of Aircraft Carrier. R11 was used in operations against East Pakistan very effectively. 

With Malacca, Southern Indian Ocean Region, Gulf region, there are a lot of places for a CBG to find utility.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Abid123 said:


> Waste of money. Why does India even need a aircraft carrier? Even Japan which is an Island nation has no carriers despite having a far stronger and wealthier economy.



Japan once had large number of aircraft carriers in service, they don't have one now becoz of pacifist constitution imposed on them by US after defeating them. Second one, being an island nation isn't a requisite for a strong navy, we have a pretty big coastline to defend as well as several strategic island territories far away from mainland necessitating our need for powerful navy to defend our integrity, strategic interests as well as for power projection.


----------



## Gomig-21

INS_Vikrant said:


> Japan once had large number of aircraft carriers in service, they don't have one now becoz of pacifist constitution imposed on them by US after defeating them.



And Japan would most certainly have a gigantic carrier strike fleet if it could. It just can't because it lost in WWII like you said and the terms of its unconditional surrender was that she would never be able to form a naval threat that could repeat its imperialistic ambitions of the past. It also does have 4 helicopter carriers and honestly, it's remarkable how it was supposed to be stripped of its military power post WWII defeat & surrender, yet its military is in the top 5 strongest in the world!!! Go figure that one out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546509089022558209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546510952740585472


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548548080580317184


----------



## Lava820

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549742279786651648








Korea and Spain defence majors ready to participate in 75 (I) submarine project


South Korean Daewoo and Spanish Navantia have proven air independent propulsion technology and are willing to build long endurance submarines under strategic partnership model with Indian MDL and L&T defence majors.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lava820

Firstly, the Rafale-M cannot fold its wings, making it take up more space on the hangar deck. The weapons and tip rails of the aircraft have to be removed for it to fit into the Elevator, which will carry it to the maintenance bay below.

Whereas the Super Hornet has a folding wing mechanism which means the aircraft can fit into the Lift of both INS Vikrant and INS Vikramaditya without needing removal of the radome cone and wingtip rails.

Also, F-18’s single-seater and twin-seater variants can operate from the aircraft carrier, unlike the Rafale-M, whose twin-seater variant works from the shore

Furthermore, Rafale-M has a limited production of fewer than 50 units, as the only operator of this aircraft is the French Navy, which is said to make this platform more expensive than the Rafale jet operated by the French Air Force and Super Hornets.

While in the case of the F-18, nearly 1,500 legacy and present generation examples were produced over the last four decades, which should reduce certain operating costs because of economies of scale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Lava820 said:


> Firstly, the Rafale-M cannot fold its wings, making it take up more space on the hangar deck. The weapons and tip rails of the aircraft have to be removed for it to fit into the Elevator, which will carry it to the maintenance bay below.
> 
> Whereas the Super Hornet has a folding wing mechanism which means the aircraft can fit into the Lift of both INS Vikrant and INS Vikramaditya without needing removal of the radome cone and wingtip rails.
> 
> Also, F-18’s single-seater and twin-seater variants can operate from the aircraft carrier, unlike the Rafale-M, whose twin-seater variant works from the shore
> 
> Furthermore, Rafale-M has a limited production of fewer than 50 units, as the only operator of this aircraft is the French Navy, which is said to make this platform more expensive than the Rafale jet operated by the French Air Force and Super Hornets.
> 
> While in the case of the F-18, nearly 1,500 legacy and present generation examples were produced over the last four decades, which should reduce certain operating costs because of economies of scale


Not to mention, commonality of engine with Tejas and future AMCA program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Why PAF failed to develop air to air missile and India succeed with Astra missile with Tejas developing at the other handit is just like buying a gun with bullets


----------



## Windjammer

@The Eagle @Irfan Baloch @waz @SQ8 

You banned this stray yesterday as Lava 820
Today he's back with another fake ID 
Just to spam and troll.


----------



## SQ8

Windjammer said:


> @The Eagle @Irfan Baloch @waz @SQ8
> 
> You banned this stray yesterday as Lava 820
> Today he's *back with another fake ID
> Just to spam and troll.*


When you don’t have anything else in life to provide a source of happiness that is what you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Windjammer

SQ8 said:


> When you don’t have anything else in life to provide a source of happiness that is what you do.


These losers start cursing Pakistan even before being induced yet will sell their cow just to be on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MirageBlue



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

HMS Queen Elizabeth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558771502845394944


Seriously doubt the capability of planners. In Vessel Boarding situations you will want a carbine not this 7.62 NATO.


----------



## johncliu88

Sniper rifle for navy? This is interesting.


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559591144970801153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Two banks of the River said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559591144970801153


India Brazil needs more economic ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564624333942947843


----------



## INS_Vikrant

With lift dimensions of Vikrant now publicly revealed its almost certain FA18 will be chosen, but if navy knew RafaleM won't fit into Vikrants lift already why would they conduct all those trials?


----------



## MirageBlue

New Mission Computer (MC) from HAL on trial onboard the IN's MiG-29K. It will replace the Russian MC.

New mission computer for IN MiG-29K under trial

Expect Indian weapons like the Astra BVRAAM, SAAW, Rudra Mk1 (NG-ARM), etc to be integrated with the MiG-29K after this is done.



> The Indian Navy is test-flying a new mission computer for its Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29K/KUB carrier-borne fighter aircraft.
> 
> The mission computer has been developed by the state-owned defence company, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). The new system is intended to give the navy the flexibility to integrate domestically developed and western-origin, air-launched weapons with the Soviet-era MiG-29K, HAL told _Janes_ .
> 
> An industry source familiar with the project told _Janes _that the programme was launched in January 2021 after Russia declined to upgrade the mission computer or provide the source code to HAL.
> 
> The former Chairman and Managing Director of HAL, R Madhavan, said in a statement that the MiG-29K/KUB is limited to carrying Russian-origin weapons on air-to-air and air-to-surface missions.
> 
> “The aircraft cannot be operated with non-Russian-origin weapons without extensive modifications,” Madhavan said. “Integration of indigenous weapons or western-origin weapons with the MiG-29 is challenging because we do not have any design data or documentation on the architecture of the system.”
> 
> HAL told _Janes _that the Indian Navy assesses that the MiG-29K's inability to mount domestic weaponry is a “serious limitation”.
> 
> _Janes _has learnt that the flight computer has been in trials with the navy since June 2022. “The trials are currently ongoing. The system is being tested along various parameters,” HAL said.
> 
> “We estimate that the trials may take between six to eight months to be concluded,” an industry source added.


----------



## Super Falcon

Vikrant will be indian weakness to hypersonic Missile's but at the same time they will be a powerfully tool with prooper battle group in Arabian sea challenging pak naval blockade we must do something here


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565940859484635136


Super Falcon said:


> Vikrant will be indian weakness to hypersonic Missile's but at the same time they will be a powerfully tool with prooper battle group in Arabian sea challenging pak naval blockade we must do something here


You do realise that Vikrant will be based in Eastern Naval Command? Not in Arabian sea?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566032392007356416


----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hephaestus

Super Falcon said:


> Vikrant will be indian weakness to hypersonic Missile's but at the same time they will be a powerfully tool with prooper battle group in Arabian sea challenging pak naval blockade we must do something here


What Pak naval blockade?


----------



## -=virus=-

who are these guys in the hazard suits, handling nukes or what ?


----------



## Gomig-21

-=virus=- said:


> who are these guys in the hazard suits, handling nukes or what ?
> 
> View attachment 877740



That's fire-fighting gear. The #1 enemy on any kind of ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Gomig-21 said:


> That's fire-fighting gear. The #1 enemy on any kind of ship.


Ah, I see the hose now.. 

also feel silly  

thanks but

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572223068029984768


----------



## MirageBlue

ALH Mk3 in the Andamans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

P8I deployed for surveillance in Seychelles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Talwar Class Frigates will get a Barak 8 to hrough vls upgrades in new vessls


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583431725279236097


----------



## Super Falcon

SSBN81 said:


> Not happening. Such MLUs are such expensive & troublesome and it's more cost effective to build new hulls.
> 
> They might get VL-SRSAMs though. as replacement of Buk.


But India already decided to upgrade them


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> But India already decided to upgrade them


B8 will need fitting of 2248 system. 

Fitting of VL SRSAM is easier.


----------



## Super Falcon

Two banks of the River said:


> B8 will need fitting of 2248 system.
> 
> Fitting of VL SRSAM is easier.


I knew vlr Sam was on agenda but with few more systems can be fitted with them


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> I knew vlr Sam was on agenda but with few more systems can be fitted with them


As of now the upgrades will be slow and phased. Initially the Russian 100mm gun will be replaced by local production of 76mm OTP Melara system and Towed Array added.


----------



## Super Falcon

Two banks of the River said:


> As of now the upgrades will be slow and phased. Initially the Russian 100mm gun will be replaced by local production of 76mm OTP Melara system and Towed Array added.


With main gun replaced don't u think you guys are lowering it's firepower


----------



## Two banks of the River

Super Falcon said:


> With main gun replaced don't u think you guys are lowering it's firepower


The 76mm gun is assembled locally. Easier to maintain and upgrade. Plus it has much higher reliability. 

Even the Delhi Class Destroyer's are getting their 100mm guns replaced by 76mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Naval Aviators are awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier35

Video of India's new aircraft carrier INS Vikrant put into operation on 2 September. The ship is armed with four Italian 76-mm artillery systems from the Italian Leonardo group, two Israeli-made Barak-1 and Barak-8 missile systems, and Russian AK-630 anti-aircraft artillery systems. The air wing of 26 aircraft included the MiG-29K fighter, the Russian Ka-31 helicopter and the American MH-60R helicopter. In the future, it is possible to replace the aircraft with the French Rafale M or the American F-18 Super Hornet. The cost of the aircraft carrier INS Vikrant is US$2.9 billion. The cruising range of the aircraft carrier is 7,500 nautical miles. Crew - 1560 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walterbibikow

Second Project 15B guided missile destroyer delivered to Indian Navy


The Defence Ministry said that the destroyers' indigenous equipment includes the medium-range surface-to-air missiles (made by BEL), BrahMos surface-to-surface missiles (BrahMos Aerospace), indigenous torpedo tube launchers (Larsen & Toubro), anti-submarine rocket launchers (Larsen & Toubro)...




www.google.com


----------



## walterbibikow

India: US-France competition heats up for fighter jets to deck INS Vikrant


Boeing, Dassault offer frontline jets for aircraft carrier




gulfnews.com


----------



## walterbibikow

GRSE Launches 3rd Large Survey Vessel for the Indian Navy - Naval News


GRSE ceremonially launched the third of four large survey vessel named "Ikshak" for the Indian Navy on November 26, 2022.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## walterbibikow




----------



## walterbibikow

Indian Navy's 1st Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft to be launched on Dec 16 - The Shillong Times


Kolkata, Dec 5: The Indian Navy’s first Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft (ASWSWC) will be launched on December 16, adding yet another feather in the cap of Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) Ltd. Though only 77.6 meters long and 10.5 meters wide, this vessel will pack a...




theshillongtimes.com


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599267844495388672


----------



## walterbibikow

Big boost for Indian Navy: Fifth Scorpène-class submarine Vagir delivered


The Indian Navy has received the fifth scorpene-class submarine 'Vagir' ahead of its planned commissioning next month. The induction of the submarine, built under Project-75, is all set to bolster the India's naval combat capability. India has been focusing on shoring up its maritime capability...




www.google.com


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606473160463114240


----------



## walterbibikow

GRSE lays keel for Indian Navy’s two ASW SWC vessels


India’s Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers (GRSE) has laid the keel for the Indian Navy’s two anti-submarine warfare shallow watercraft (ASW SWC).




www.naval-technology.com


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276361230495744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276383028285441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276411377582082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276450535616520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276464393596928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610276484421419009
https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276534144864256?t=4eqY8aA90_wswZ_8L-WerQ&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276564750708736?t=EXoDLNtZTx1PPLMl0veQFw&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276581129486336?t=3eTWgMojVHqtCXamNuejFA&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276614549696514?t=JWmpGOofqn8KT1EKqcxrdg&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276647869222913?t=ojL2dTiIqUI-swmklG5RjA&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276680295419905?t=yI7Jmq5aQbBpWH4PYVWgmQ&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276910600454146?t=0cvQ4st6D0uICcxKOnECTg&s=19

https://twitter.com/VivekSi85847001/status/1610276918389268480?t=yevTZajmQXFWH183yjddRw&s=19


Indian Navy - We will induct so many platforms that you will keep counting them


----------

